# 

## Maco

Głownie do Filo i Piotrka O prośba o opisanie swoich doświaczeń zimowych zamieszkiwania domu posadowionego na legalecie.

Im więcej szczegółów tym lepiej.

Ja opiszę swoje za parę miesięcy jak się zacznie zima.

Ktokolwiek jeszcze ma doświaczenia to zapraszamy !

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

Dzieki za otwarcie nowego watku.
Wole odpowiadac na konkretne pytania niz pisac ogolnie.
Napisz wiec co Ciebie interesuje.

Mnie interesuja doswiadczenia Filo dotyczace zuzycia energii elektr. na ogrzanie domu za pomoca Legalett.

Ja, po pierwszej zimie (bez kominka), jestem bardzo zadowolony. Srednio miesiecznie oplata za ogrzewanie domu o powierzchni 96m2 uzywajac Legalett wyniosla mnie ok. 250 - 260 zł (najnowsze dane po otrzymaniu ostatniego rachunku z ZE). 
W maju zainstalowalem kominek i tej zimy beda nowe doswiadczenia. Nie zrobilem rozporowadzen do pokoi. Te sa w planach na przyszly rok czyli trzeci etap ciekawego eksperymentu z Legalett.

Powodzenia. 
Piotr O

----------


## piotr.nowy

Cześć Piotrze O., który nie jesteś piotrem.nowym (bo ja nim jestem).
1. Napisz co masz na posadzkach.Wszędzie kafle , czy gdzieś jednak drewno.(Jeśli drewno to jakie i czy faktycznie znacznie mniej grzeje.
2. Nie wiem jaki masz dom(parterówka, piętrowy?)ale czy masz legallet tylko na parterze, czy może również wyżej?
3. Sypialnia. Niektórzy płaczą , że nie zdrowo z podłogówką, że się źle śpi itp. Potwierdzasz czy zaprzeczasz.   :ohmy:

----------


## Maco

No to tuzin pytań:

1. Czy liczyłeś zapotrzebowanie energetyczne Twojedo domu na ciepło ? Jeśli tak to jakie jest ?

2. Jaką masz wentylkację ?

3. Ile Twoje ściany mają k a ile okna ?

4. Jaka jest powierzchnia okien i czy uważasz, że są one umieszczone w planie budynku tak, że masz duże zyski słoneczne w zimie ?

5. Czy cwu też prądem grzejesz ?

6. Zakładam, że Twoje zużycie to całowite zużycie prądu ? Czy może masz oddzielny licznik tylko na legalett ?

7. Jakie masz wykończenie podłóg (terakotra, drewno, dywany) i gdzie ?

8. Jakie jest odczucie legalettu (czy jest ciepła podłoga w zimie czy raczej średnia lub po prostu nie-zimna) ?

9. Czy na wiosnę miałeś syutacje, że temepratura na zewnątrz mocno podskoczytła i w domu było za ciepło ?

10. Czy grzejsz 2-taryfą ? a jeśli tak, to czy masz jakieś sterowanie pogodowe ?

11. Jak miałeś ustawione termostay pokojowe ? Czy były duże różnice temperatur pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ? Jakie czy dawało się je utrzymać ?

12. Gdzie jest agregat i czy słychać jego szum ? Czy to komukolwiek przeszkadzało ?

----------


## piotr.nowy

Kurczę MACO - dobre pytania...

----------


## [email protected]

Co prawda pytanie Maco nie było skierowane do mnie, ale pozwolicie, że również przyłączę się do dyskucji. Tak się składa, że również jestem użytkownikiem Legalettu i miałem okazję przetrwać już pierwszą zimę w domu ogrzewanym tą technologią.
pyt1 i 3
1. Czy liczyłeś zapotrzebowanie energetyczne Twojedo domu na ciepło ? Jeśli tak to jakie jest ? 

Dla mojego domku firma Legalett wyliczyła, że do ogrzewania wystarczą 2 agregaty po 4 kw czyli razem 8 kw mocy grzewczej. Okazało się to w zupełności wystarczające. Dom ma powierzchnię 175 mkw, parterowy w technologii szkieletu drewnianego prefabrykowanego z poddaszem nieużytkowym w tym 33 mkw garaż. W części garażowej Legalett jast nieogrzewany. Dla ścian wyliczyłem mniej niż więcej wsp. K = 0,19 ( 12 cm wełny + 12 styropian ), dla sufitu K = 0,15 ( 35 cm Ekofibru ), nad częścią garażową 20 cm wełny. Okna drewniane K= 1,1

2. Jaką masz wentylkację ? 

Wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła. Rekuperator firmy Agagt

4. Jaka jest powierzchnia okien i czy uważasz, że są one umieszczone w planie budynku tak, że masz duże zyski słoneczne w zimie ? 

Okna o wymiarach standardowych, powierzchni nie liczyłem. W praktyce tylko 1 pokój znajduje się od strony południowej, więc odzysk ciepła słonecznego jest niezbyt wielki.

5. Czy cwu też prądem grzejesz ?

Do ogrzewania domu używam również kominka - nie mam dodatkowego DGP poza instalacją wentylacyjną. Kominek jest wyposażony w tzw "turbo", który ogrzewa również wodę do mycia. Do CWU wykorzystuję instalację solarną, zasilającą wspólnie z kominkiem 400 litrowy zasobnik ciepłej wody. Zbiornik wyposażony jest również w grzałkę elektryczną 2kw, która oczywiście ogrzewa wodę, kiedy nie palę w kominku i gdy nie ma słońca.
Bardzo trudno jest mi jak na razie oszacować koszty ogrzewania, ponieważ lubię palić w kominku a wtedy Legalett praktycznie się nie załącza. Uruchamiał się sporadycznie w czasach największych mrozów i nie miałem jeszcze II taryfy, tak więc trochę oszczędzałem ale najwiekszy rachunek na prądzie budowlanym to ok 500 zł za 2 miesiace i spalonych ok 9 msz. mokrego drewna.

7. Jakie masz wykończenie podłóg (terakotra, drewno, dywany) i gdzie ? 

Terakota jest na ok 70 mkw - salon, przedpokój, 2 łazienki. W jednym z pokoi są panele drewniane,w trzech pokojach zwykłe panele bezklejowe. Drewniane panele położyłem na podkładzie z korka ( 1,5 mm ), a pozostałe na podkładzie z folii+ gąbka. Zauważyłem, że w przypadku podłogi z paneli ma ona dłuższy czas rozgrzewania się w porównaniu z podłogą z kafli ale za to dłużej "trzyma" ciepło. Po kilkunastu godzinach pracy po załączeniu systemu można wyczuć, ciepło podłogi w miejscach zagięć rur grzewczych a generalnie podłoga staje się przyjemnie letnia. Nie mam żadnej automatyki pogodowej. 

11. Jak miałeś ustawione termostay pokojowe ? Czy były duże różnice temperatur pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ? Jakie czy dawało się je utrzymać ? 

Termostaty ustawione na min19 i max 21 stopni. W zwiazku z tym, że tremperatura podłogi jest niewiele wyższa niż temperatura otoczenia  nie zauważyłem zjawiska przegrzania pomieszczeń w przypadku raptownego ocieplenia. Różniece temperatur zauważyłem tylko w przypadku ogrzewania samym kominkiem. Przy załączonym systemie uruchamiał się w chłodniejszych pomieszczeniach powodując wzrost temperatury i jej stabilizację. Komfort cieplny w pomieszczeniach był bardzo dobry gdy termostat wskazywał temperaturę 20,5 - 21 stopni. W salonie zwykle panowała wyższa temperatura 22-23 st, ale to w związku z paleniem w kominku

12. Gdzie jest agregat i czy słychać jego szum ? Czy to komukolwiek przeszkadzało ? 

Szum agregatów a w zasadzie szum przepływającego powietrza słychać jak na razie w salonie a to z powodu "wyciągniętych" obwodów do wspomagania w kominku, ale jak na razie kominek nie jest jeszcze obudowany i mam nadzieję, że hałas ten znacznie się zmniejszy po wykonaniu obudowy. Jeden z agregatów umieszczony jest w garderobie sypialni, gdzie niewielki szum słyszalny jest tylko w nocy ale i tu nie mam jeszcze drzwi do garderoby, które jak sądzę również znacznie zmniejszą szum. Drugi z agregatów umieszczony jest w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym i praktycznie jest niesłyszalny.
 Z perspektywy czasu uważam swoją decyzję o "wejściu" w ten system za trafioną, podjętą na podstawie własnych przemyśleń i opinii użytkowników, naprzekór wielu malkontentom pośród użytkowników tego forum ale i wielu moich znajomych, którzy wcześniej prawie pukali się w głowę a obecnie patrzą z podziwem na moje "dziwactwa". I to na razie byłoby na tyle.

----------


## Maco

M&M dzięki !
Miód na moje uszy, bo mój dom też w technologii szkieletowej i też mam wentylację mechaniczną.

Domek bardzo dobrze ocieplony !!!

Nie do końca jestem tylko pewny czy zrozumiałem to dogrzewanie kominkiem. Czy chodzi o to, że kominek ogrzewa wyciągnięte obwody legalettu i przez to całą podłogę czy raczej poprzez wentylację ciepło z kominka "rozprowadzane" jest po całym domu ?

----------


## [email protected]

Kominek zarówno ma wspomagać Legalett ogrzewając "wyciągnięte" powroty obwodów grzewczych no i z oczywistych względów ciepło z kominka rozprowadzone jest poprzez system wentylacji. Jako, że salon połączony jest z kuchnią a tam jest kanał wyciągowy, ciepłe powietrze pośrednio trafia do układu wentylacyjnego. Niestety nie można traktować wentylacji w tym wypadku jako ogrzewania, ponieważ jest zbyt mało wydajne i w mroźniejsze dni w najbardziej odległych pokojach komfort cieplny jest zbyt mały ok 18-19 st.a w salonie 22-23 st Chciałbym podkreślić, że ta sytuacja ma miejsce tylko w przypadku gdy Legalett jet wyłączony i gdy ogrzewa się tylko kominkiem. Planowałem dodatkowo bezpośrednio podłączyć do wentylacji ciepło z kominka, sposobem, który był omawiany już na jednym z wątków, poprzez komorę mieszającą, ale w końcu zrezygnowałem z powodu dodatkowego skomplikowania instalacji i kosztów. Pożytek byłby z tego taki, że Legalett nie włączłby się wtedy wcale, no ale w tym układzie po co go byłoby w ogóle robić ?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

Gratuluję! Temat sie ładnie rozwija i żałuję tylko, ze nie mam aktualnie czasu, by szerzej odpisać. Ciesze sie, ze ozywila sie tematyka.
"Siedze na walizkach" przed wyjazdem do Warszawy. Wracam ze stolicy w piatek. Postaram sie w poniedzialek po poludniu odpowiedziec.
Przepraszam, ale dzis juz nie dam rady. Prosze wiec o cierpliwosc.
Serdecznie pozdrawiam
Piotr

P.S.
Zainteresowanych naszym tematem odsylam takze do czasopisma "Wlasny dom z konceptem" do dzialu "Kronika rodzinna" opisujacego szczegolowo w odcinkach budowe domu w systemie Legalett+Praefa+ModernDach.

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

[email protected], dzięki za odpowiedzi - już się prawie zdecydowałem  :big grin:   Kto ci robił Legalett - ekipa firmowa? Czy miałeś jakieś kłopoty z projektem układu? Jakieś uwagi do samego wykonawstwa?

----------


## NOTO

> Ja, po pierwszej zimie (bez kominka), jestem bardzo zadowolony. Srednio miesiecznie oplata za ogrzewanie domu o powierzchni 96m2 uzywajac Legalett wyniosla mnie ok. 250 - 260 zł (najnowsze dane po otrzymaniu ostatniego rachunku z ZE).


Ile miesięcy brałeś do podsumowań ? Cały rok ? Określ koszty grzania przez cały sezon na zasadzie estymacji będzie łatwo porównać innym.
Wygląda na to że będziesz b.zadowolonym uzytkownikiem systemu. Dzięki, że podzieliłeś się tymi informacjami.

----------


## Maco

Zamierzam zamontować oddzielny licznik (wewnętrzny) do grzałek Legalettu - będę w ten sposób w stanie dokładnie określić zużycie energii elektrycznej na ogrzewanie.

----------


## [email protected]

Płytę wykonywała u mnie ekipa polecona przez Gdańsk, było to w zeszłym roku w czerwcu. Było to w sumie 3 ludzi, szefem ekipy był Pan Pawłowski. W trakcie zalewania koniecznie zwróćcie uwagę na wypusty kanalizacji, aby je wypuścić ponad płytę. Zaoszczędzicie potem dużo czasu na ich poszukiwaniu opukując młotkiem. W trakcie układania kanalizacji warto położyć również rurę doprowadzającą powietrze do kominka oraz rozprowadzenie wody. Ciepła woda i cyrkulacja koniecznie w grubym dociepleniu !!!. Do rozprowadzenia wody zastosowałem system Hepworth - sprawdził się znakomicie. Oczywiście przepust do przyłącza energetycznego i wody. Do wykonawstwa praktycznie nie miałem zastrzeżeń. Na powierzchniach, gdzie kładłem kafle zastosowałem tylko masę wyrównującą ( nie samopoziomującą, która jest zbyt droga ) Cekol, w pokojach gdzie są panele nie dawałem nic - szkoda kasy. Masę wyrównującą wykorzystałem również w garażu do wykonania spadków. Na zewnątrz całość obłożyłem klinkierowymi płytkami elewacyjnymi.

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

[email protected], ekipa polecona przez Gdańsk jak rozumiem była jakąś ekipą lokalną a nie firmową? Ile cię kosztowało zrobienie legalettu (będę miał chyba podobną powierzchnię zabudowy)?

----------


## AniaK1

Drodzy Panowie, 

Ciesze sie, ze wpadlam na ten watek i dziekuje Wam za duzo cennych podpowiedzi.

Ja wlasnie byduje dom na Legallecie (4 agregaty, pow. 240m2) , koncze dach i potrzebuje porady co do pieca (gazowego) i systemu slonecznego z nim wspolpracujacego, aby:

1. wspolpracowal Lagalett (na razie poki gaz jest jeszcze tanszy od elektyrcznosci, zdecydowalismy sie na gaz, mamy tez w planach zrobic wyjscie na energie elekt.) - jaki wybrac?
2. zsynchronizowac z tym system kolektorow slonecznych (glownie do ogrzewania wody) - jaki wybrac?
3. podlaczyc do niego ogrzewanie tradycyjne (kaloryfery z poddaszu - 4 sztuki)
4. Jak przygotowac to wyjscie elektryczne na Legalett (od wtorku wchodzi elektryk)-byc moze jest to napisane w projekcie, ale szczerze mowiac jeszcze tam nie zajrzalam.

Sorry za tak malo fachowe okreslenia, ale ja sie na tym kompletnie nie znam. Wiem tylko, co chce: miec zawsze ciepla wode i malo placic za ogrzewanie  :Smile: 

Co do ekipy, to u mnie tez robil ten Pawlowski, ale przez niego cale moje nieszczescie!!! Nieodpowiedzialny, nieslowny, nieterminowy, wiecznie nieuchwytny (budowal mi tez dom, bo chcialam juz wszystko za jednym zamachem) W sumie zamiast 3 miesiecy budowal ponad 5! Moze do plyty to on sie nadaje, ale odradzam inne prace budowlane z nim uzgadniac!!!

A za robocizne i materialy do Lagalettu uzgodnilam z nim  115PLN/m2.
Nie wiem, czy to duzo, czy malo, ale poszlo, nie zaluje.

Podpowiedzcie prosze co z ta hydraulika, moze macie kogos, kto polaczy te wszystkie elementy i zrobi mi prawdziwa, ekonomiczna kotlownie...

Jeden elektryk, ktorego zaciagnelam na budowe, powiedzial, ze nie zna sie na tym legallecie i kolektorow tez nie podlaczal, wiec chyba nie ma co?

Bede jeszcze dwonic do Wojtka Naruckiego, moze on cos mi podpowie...

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i z gory dziekuje za rekomendacje,
Ania

----------


## piotr.nowy

> potrzebuje porady co do pieca (gazowego) i systemu slonecznego z nim wspolpracujacego, aby:
> 
> 1. wspolpracowal Lagalett (na razie poki gaz jest jeszcze tanszy od elektyrcznosci, zdecydowalismy sie na gaz, mamy tez w planach zrobic wyjscie na energie elekt.) - jaki wybrac?
> 
> Ania


Nie wiem czy dobrze Cię rozumiem: pytasz jak ogrzewać płytę legalett nie prądem tylko gazem(czyli bez użycia tych 4 agregatów)?  :ohmy: 
Jeśli tak to przyłączam się do pytania.

----------


## AniaK1

Sama nie wiem jak to dziala, ale w Legalettcie wszystko Ci wytlumacza...

Sami z reszta mi to zaproponowali, jako tansze w obecnej rzeczywistosci. Ja i tak i tak mam gaz wiec zdecydowalam sie... Oczywiscie podlaczenie do pradu bedzie "lezec i czekac" na odpowiedni moment  :Smile: 

Tak czy inaczej polecam ten Legalett na razie nie ze swoich (to podam za rok) ale ze znajomych doswiadczen....

Pozdrawiam,
Ania

----------


## Maco

Myślę, że AniaK mówi o 4 agregatach wodnych. Legalett można zasilać prądem lub nagrzewnicą wodną i to ostatnie pewnie jest zaproponowane do gazu (przez kocioł).
Żeby takie rozwiązanie było gotowe do zmiany na prąd wystarczy ze skrzynki elektrycznej domowej do każdego agregatu poprpwadzić więcej kabli i grubszych niż teraz (bo zakładam, że mimo nagrzewcnicy agreagt ma wentylaor i jest sterowany takimi samymi termostatami jak dla prądu). Jeśli są to agragaty o mocy ok.4kW to możesz do każdego doprowadzić ze skrzynki kabel YDY 5x2,5mm2 i już - to ci pierwszy lepszy elektryk powinien zrobić.

Chociaż na podsawie informacji od M&M i cen za ogrzewanie legalettem obawiam się,  że zainwestowanie w instalcję gazową około 15-20 tys, nie zwróci się wcześniej niż po 10-15 latach przy założeniu stałych cen na gaz.

----------


## AniaK1

Sluchajcie, ja jeszcze tak na prawde do konca sie nie zdecydowalam na ten gaz.
Tak mi sie wydawalo, ze woda, kaloryfery na poddaszu, kolektory sloneczne i to ogrzwanie latwiej i tanie schynchronizawac na piec gazowy i zazobnik na wode...

No chyba, ze podpowiecie mi cos innego, moze faktycznie tylko ten prad...

Powiedzcie prosze, bo jutro przychodzi elektryk i musze pewnie podjac osteczna decyzje z tymi podlaczeniami...

Z gory bardzo, bardzo dziekuje,
Ania

----------


## [email protected]

Na Twoim miejscu poprowadziłbym do agregatów tyle kabli tak jak miałbym mieć tylko agregaty elektryczne. Dla byle elektryka nie stanowi to żadnego problemu. I tak przecież trzeba podpąć do niego kabelki od termostatów, a dołączenie do tego kabla 5 x 2,5 kwadrat nie jest problemem. Problem będzie, gdy zdecydujesz się na agregaty elektryczne bez wyprowadzonych kabli - kucie w ścianach i stropach pewne jak w banku.

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

> Sluchajcie, ja jeszcze tak na prawde do konca sie nie zdecydowalam na ten gaz.
> Tak mi sie wydawalo, ze woda, kaloryfery na poddaszu, kolektory sloneczne i to ogrzwanie latwiej i tanie schynchronizawac na piec gazowy i zazobnik na wode...


Mam podobny dylemat - mogę mieć gaz, więc myślałem o gazowym ogrzewaniu Legalettu. Ale widzę z wcześniejszych postów, że może nie ma sensu płacić za podłączenie, tylko od razu decydować się na grzałki elektryczne.
Ktoś potrafi doradzić? Z góry dziekuję!
AniaK1, 115 PLN/m2 to chyba za sam sprzęt i jego ułożenie, bez ceny płyty? Albo potencjalny wykonawca wciska mi kit co do ceny  :Confused:    Ile circa kosztuje Legalett dla powierzchni zabudowy 150 m2, z tego 35 nieogrzewanego garażu, w normalnych warukach glebowych?

Pozdrawiam,

Maciek

----------


## AniaK1

W legalettcie mowia, ze jednak sporo taniej jest z tym gazem, tymbardziej, ze trzeba jeszcze wode ogrzewac (te uzytkowa) i to jest najdrozsze  ::-(: 

Ja jednak sklaniem sie na kotlownie...
Choc decyzje ostateczna musze podjac ASAP...


Co do ceny plyty, to faktycznie 115/m2 to za material i robocizne, a za know-how, agregaty, ect  i projekt: ok 170/m2

A.

----------


## [email protected]

W moim wypadku nie było szans na szybkie i w miarę tanie podłączenie gazu, więc zdecydowałem się na elektrykę. Doszedłem do wniosku, że użytkując system oraz paląc w kominku inwestycja w przyłącze gazowe, piec, komin itd nie zwróciłaby mi się przez ok. najbliższych 20 lat, nie mówiąc już o chyba najlepszym rozwiązaniu do zasilania tego systemu, ale niestety najdroższym pod względem inwestycji czyli pompie ciepła. Środki te wolałem przeznaczyć na instalację solarną i wentylację mechaniczną, co zdecydowanie poprawia komfort i również przynosi wymierne miesięczne oszczędności. Kompletny koszt Legalettu ( łącznie 200 mkw w tym 145 to powierzchnia ogrzewana ) wraz z drenażem opaskowym to w moim wypadku ok 52.000 PLN. Niestety w trakcie niwelacji okazało się, że mam dosyć duży spadek terenu i  grubą warstwę humusu, co pociągnęło za sobą zwiększenie wydatków na pospółkę, a wyszło jej ponad 300 ton. Średnio potrzeba ok 20 cm grubości, czyli teoretycznie powinno wystarczyć ok 80 ton, u mnie natomiast miejscami jest ok 80-90 cm, co pociągnęło za sobą niesodziewane zwiększenie wydatków. Z pewnością płyta fundamentowa sama w sobie jest moim zdaniem dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem od tradycyjnych fundamentów ze względów konstrukcyjnych - nic nie osiada, nie ma potrzeby robienia wylewek itp.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Wiem że ktoś z forumowiczów sam układał legalett. czy to ty [email protected]?  :Roll:

----------


## Filo

> Wiem że ktoś z forumowiczów sam układał legalett. czy to ty [email protected]?


To ja.

----------


## Maco

> Wiem że ktoś z forumowiczów sam układał legalett. czy to ty [email protected]?


Filo robił wszystko sam !

Ja prawie wszystko. Do zalewania betonem, zgodnie z poradą Filo, zatrudniłem nałogowych zalewaczy Legalettu.

A co do gazu czy prądu. Są dwie szkoły  :smile:   Ja jestem zwolennikiem tej, kóra ogranicza wydatki ciepła (ideałem jest dom pasywny). Przy niskim poziomie zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło prąd jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem (różnice w cenie ogrzania domu między prądem a np.gazem porównane do odpowiednich inwestycji zwracają się w takim przypadku po ponad 50-latach = co dla mnie zupełnie nie ma sensu).

----------


## piotr.nowy

Cześć Filo.
Jeśli mogę to mam parę pytań. 
 :ohmy:  
Mam przed sobą oferte z Legalett-u. Oferta obejmuje materiały i robociznę w dwóch wersjach. Ze względów finansowych oczywiście (i ambicjonalnych co mniej oczywiste), chciałbym jak najwięcej zrobić sam. Z wyjątkiem zalewania betonem , bo za twoją radą faktycznie ten etap sobie "odpuszczam". Roboty ziemne,podsypkę, drenaż jestem w stanie zrobić sam (mam nadzieję!).Ułożenie płyty tzn. elementów styropianowych,siatki zbrojeniowej  i samych rur  na podstawie projektu z Legalett też powinno dać się zrobić.
Wiem , że zamówiłeś z firmy komplet materiałów. Czy brałeś pod uwagę kupno np . styropianu lub siatki zbrojeniowej poza legalettem?(koszty)
A podstawowa prośba brzmi :napisz na co zwrócić szczególną uwagę przy samodzielnym wykonaniu płyty.
I pytanko bardziej  konkretne: chodzi o drenaż . Ja myślałem o wykonaniu podłoża pod płytę (zdjęcie humusu, podsypka,itp) na obszarze większym od samej płyty po ok. 80-100cm z każdej strony, przy czym w tej zewnętrznej części chciałem ewentualnie położyć rury drenerskie . Ty piszesz w jednym ze swoich postów o "drenażu francuskim"- co to jest? A może projekt Legalett obejmuje też drenaż?
Z góry dzięki wielkie za wszystkie sugestie i uwagi.

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

> Doszedłem do wniosku, że użytkując system oraz paląc w kominku inwestycja w przyłącze gazowe, piec, komin itd nie zwróciłaby mi się przez ok. najbliższych 20 lat


Sam tego jeszcze nie liczyłem, ale wydaje mi się, że tak długi okres zwrotu wynika z dużej odległości od gazociągu, czyli kosztów przyłącza. Nam chyba  - dzięki gazowym kontaktom sąsiadów   :Wink2:  uda się całe podłączenie zrobić za 2,5K. W tej sytuacji raczej gaz wyjdzie taniej. Na dodatek kotłem w zasadzie nie będę się zajmował - a grzanie prądem jest tanie, jeśli wspomaga sie system kominkiem. I tego trochę się boję - zostania palaczem salonowym   :smile:   Po pierwsze: po diabła mi w tej kotłowni wyjście na taras, po drugie: czy wyrobię się z paleniem, wracając z pracy późnym popołudniem/wieczorem? Ile trzeba dać za kominek, który utrzyma ciepło wystarczająco długo? 
I jeśli prąd - to ile mocy trzeba mieć w sieci, żeby wygodnie starczyło na legalett i normalny dom ze sporą ilością prądożernych urządzeń? 

Oto dylematy przyszłego inwestora   :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

Wreszcie mam chwile czasu. Przepraszam za zwloke, ale moc pracy i innych obowiazkow.
Na rozgrzewke odpowiedz dla "PiotraNowego".

1. Napisz co masz na posadzkach.Wszędzie kafle , czy gdzieś jednak drewno.(Jeśli drewno to jakie i czy faktycznie znacznie mniej grzeje. 

Na podlogach mamy plytki ceramiczne (kuchnia, lazienka, wiatrolap, pomieszczenie gosp. i korytarz), a w pozostalych panele. Wszystko wedlug zalecen Legalett.

2. Nie wiem jaki masz dom(parterówka, piętrowy?)ale czy masz legallet tylko na parterze, czy może również wyżej? 

Dom to typowy D04 parterowy bez poddasza uzytkowego czyli Legalett w parterze.

3. Sypialnia. Niektórzy płaczą , że nie zdrowo z podłogówką, że się źle śpi itp. Potwierdzasz czy zaprzeczasz.  

Zaprzeczam, bo niby dlaczego podlogowke porownywac z fundamentem grzewczym Legalett? To dwie rozne sprawy. Mozna spac spokojnie.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Piotr O.

A oto ciag dalszy odpowiedzi na pytania skierowane do mnie.

1. Czy liczyłeś zapotrzebowanie energetyczne Twojedo domu na ciepło ? Jeśli tak to jakie jest ?

Nie nie liczyłem.

2. Jaką masz wentylkację?

Tradycyjną – przewody wentylacyjne w kuchni, pom. gospod., salonie, sypialni, łazience i ubikacji.

3. Ile Twoje ściany mają k a ile okna? 

Takie trudne pytania zadajesz   :cry:   Ja już o tych wspolczynnikach zapomnialem.
Zajrzyj na strony Praefa (www.praefa.com) i tam podaja te wspolczynniki dla scian keramzytowych zewnetrznych (15 cm) + styropian (12 cm). Okna mamy szciokomorowe o wspolczynniku...

4. Jaka jest powierzchnia okien i czy uważasz, że są one umieszczone w planie budynku tak, że masz duże zyski słoneczne w zimie? 

Okna w wiekszosci sa typowe 90/150, poza salonem (drzwi tarasowe chyba 180/210 i okno 90/180) mniejsze: lazienka, ubikacja, pom. gosp.
Ogolnie dom jest dobrze nasloneczniony, ale nieprzesadnie. W domu moich rodzicow mamy okna na prawie cale sciany i jest zbyt duze naslonecznienie latem. Dlatego nie mamy tego problemu obecnie.

5. Czy cwu też prądem grzejesz ? 

Tak – bojler elektryczny, 120 litrow. 

6. Zakładam, że Twoje zużycie to całowite zużycie prądu ? Czy może masz oddzielny licznik tylko na legalett?

Nie, nie mam oddzielnego. Znajomy zrobil tak u siebie i sprawdzil zuzycie energii dla Legalett w zimie (pisalem o tym, o rezultatach jego pomiarow, kiedys w osobnym watku na forum).
Ja porownalem odczyty calej energii w zimie i tej obecnie, latem kiedy Legalett jest wylaczony i stad uzyskalem sredni koszt samego Legalett zima (250-260 zł/ miesiac, dla prawie 100 m2).

7. Jakie masz wykończenie podłóg (terakotra, drewno, dywany) i gdzie ?

Patrz list wyzej (plytki ceramiczne, panele).

8. Jakie jest odczucie legalettu (czy jest ciepła podłoga w zimie czy raczej średnia lub po prostu nie-zimna) ? 

Wedlug Twojej skali srednia. Plytki nie sa zimne i dzieciaki chetnie na bosaka po nich biegaja, ale nie sa tez wyraznie cieple jak przy podlogowce.

9. Czy na wiosnę miałeś syutacje, że temepratura na zewnątrz mocno podskoczytła i w domu było za ciepło ?

Nie, nie było takich sytuacji. Sporadycznie otwieralismy okna na dluzej niż zwykłe wietrzenie. Zalezy co rozumiesz pod pojeciem wiosny. Im mniejsze mrozy tym mniej (krocej) grzalismy fundament dostosowujac do naszych potrzeb temperaturowych. Kiedy przez dluzszy czas było cieplo na dworze, to ogrzewanie zostalo wylaczone.  

10. Czy grzejsz 2-taryfą ? a jeśli tak, to czy masz jakieś sterowanie pogodowe ?

Tak grzalismy tylko i wylacznie taryfa nocna (z czasem - "uczac sie Legalett" - nie wykorzystujac pelnych 10 godzin). W przeciwnym przypadku poszlibysmy pewnie „z torbami”   :Lol:  
Co masz na mysli piszac sterowanie pogodowe? Mamy tylko typowe termostaty.

11. Jak miałeś ustawione termostay pokojowe ? Czy były duże różnice temperatur pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ? Jakie czy dawało się je utrzymać ? 

Ustawienia były rozne zaleznie od potrzeb, temperatury za oknem, naslonecznienia, ilosci osob przebywajacych w danym pokoju. Duzych roznic nie było, bo nie mialo być (tak była regulowana temp.). Utrzymywalismy temp. w granicach 18-22 st.C (w zaleznosci od potrzeb, pomieszczenia,...) i dawało się ja bez problemu utrzymac (to jest zaleta Legalett - kumulacja ciepla i powolne reagowanie na zmiany temp. za oknem w przeciwenstwie do c.o. np. weglowego).

12. Gdzie jest agregat i czy słychać jego szum ? Czy to komukolwiek przeszkadzało ?

Agregaty mamy dwa (7kW). Umiejscowione sa pod szafą typu Komandor w korytarzu. Szum troche slychac, ale można się do niego szybko przyzwyczaic, a nawet zanim tesknic   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Piotr O.

A propos Waszych rozwazan dotyczacych przewagi gazu na elektryka i odwrotnie zalaczam przemyslenia, ktore zanalazlem tu na forum kilka miesiecy wczesniej i sobie, a bardziej przeciwnikom tego ogrzewania, ku przemysleniom wydrukowalem (autorem jest chyba Banzaj).

"Wychodzi mi, że ogrzewanie gazem z własnego zbiornika jest finansowo porównywalne z ogrzewaniem elektrycznym akumulacyjnym korzystającym z nocnej taryfy. 
Tak też kiedyś mi wyszło i dlatego między innymi będę ogrzewał dom prądem. 
I kiedyś też wypisałem sobie zalety takiego ogrzewania: 
1. Niskie koszty inwestycyjne.
2. Obecność istniejącego przyłącza i instalacji elektrycznej. 
3. Nie potrzeba specjalnego kwasoodpornego komina 
4. Nie potrzeba wydzielonego pomieszczenia na kotłownię i na skład paliwa (olej czy gaz) 
5. Nie trzeba budować zbiornika na paliwo (pojemnik na olej czy gaz) 
6. Nie ma potrzeby sprawdzania stanu paliwa i pamiętaniu o jego uzupełnianiu.
7. Brak dostaw prądu też ma wpływa na inne rodzaje ogrzewania z uwagi na automatykę i pompy.
8. Dostępność energii w ilości potrzebnej (bierzemy tyle ile potrzebujemy) brak rocznych przeglądów konserwacyjnych (konserwacji instalacji elektr. raz na 5 lat) instalacja nie koroduje 
9. Przewody instalacji c.o. nie zarastają.
10. Nie ma problemów z odpowietrzaniem układu grzejników.
11. Nie trzeba uzupełniać wody w instalacji.
12. Nie ma ryzyka zalania wodą domu z nieszczelnej instalacji.
13. Nie ma ryzyka rozsadzenia instalacji w przypadku awarii ogrzewania 
w czasie ostrej zimy. 
14. Nie ma ryzyka wybuchu tak jak w instalacji gazowej.
15. Nie ma ryzyka zaczadzenia jak w instalacji olejowej czy na paliwa stałe.
16. Nie ma potrzeby instalowania detektorów gazu.
17. Nie ma potrzeby konserwacji i przeglądów komina.
18. Brak strat na przesyłanie ciepła - ciepło wytwarza się w miejscu zużycia.
19. Łatwość i szybkość regulacji temperatury mniejsza awaryjność systemu przez brak jednego centralnego źródła ciepła (piec).
20. Możliwość skalowania ogrzewania po wprowadzeniu (np. okazuje się, że zimy są ciepłe albo wentylacja z rekuperatorem jest bardzo sprawna 
i zapotrzebowanie na ciepło jest znacznie mniejsze niż obliczone. Albo rodzi się nowe dziecko czy wprowadza się nowa osoba).
21. Brak komina stalowego, który zwiększa ryzyko uderzenia pioruna 
i przejścia do wnętrza mieszkania (albo potrzeba wykonania bardzo dobrej instalacji odgromowej)  
22. Płatność po zużyciu energii (a nie przed jak w przypadku oleju i gazu płynnego), czyli lepsze gospodarowanie gotówką."

I co Wy na to?
Pewnie to nie wszystkie zalety ogrzewania energia elektryczna.
Pozdrawiam, pomyslnych przemyslen...
Piotr

----------


## Piotr O.

Ostatnia kwestia na dzis w ramach nadrabiania zaleglosci.

Podobnie jak Filo nie polecam zalewania fundamentu Legalett bez fachowca. Kazda dodatkowa wylewka wyrownujaca, to nie tylko dodatkowa praca, koszt, ale i dodatkowa warstwa niepotrzebnej izolacji.

Do ponownego...
poczytania
Piotr

----------


## Piotr O.

Ja nie Filo, ale dla sympatycznego Imiennika, z wlasnych doswiadczen kilka podpowiedzi w nizej przytoczonym temacie.

"Mam przed sobą oferte z Legalett-u. Oferta obejmuje materiały i robociznę w dwóch wersjach. Ze względów finansowych oczywiście (i ambicjonalnych co mniej oczywiste), chciałbym jak najwięcej zrobić sam. Z wyjątkiem zalewania betonem , bo za twoją radą faktycznie ten etap sobie "odpuszczam". Roboty ziemne,podsypkę, drenaż jestem w stanie zrobić sam (mam nadzieję!).Ułożenie płyty tzn. elementów styropianowych,siatki zbrojeniowej i samych rur na podstawie projektu z Legalett też powinno dać się zrobić. 
Wiem , że zamówiłeś z firmy komplet materiałów. Czy brałeś pod uwagę kupno np . styropianu lub siatki zbrojeniowej poza legalettem?(koszty) 
A podstawowa prośba brzmi :napisz na co zwrócić szczególną uwagę przy samodzielnym wykonaniu płyty."

W ubieglym roku, kiedy podobnie jak Ty zastanawialem sie nad samodzielnym wykonaniem plyty i zakupem materialow do tego celu, doszedlem do nastepujacych wnioskow:
1. Wykonanie fundamentu Legalett od poczatku do konca samodzielne, przy wsparciu jednoosobowym fachowca od zbrojenia (nie podjalbym się tego sam), przy powierzchni 100 m2 ,  zajeloby mi około miesiaca (robil to mój znajomy i rzeczywiscie tyle czasu mu to zajelo, a u mnie już nie chcial tego się podjac   :sad:  ).
Ekipa trzyosobowa Legalett robi to w tydzien i na pewno lepiej niż amator wykonujacy te prace pierwszy raz.
2. Zakup materialow typu drut zbrojeniowy, styropian nie od Legalett jest nieoplacalny, bo po pierwsze oni maja podpisana umowe z bezposrednimi  producentami i wysokie rabaty z racji zakupu  duzych ilosci i po drugie dochodzi Ci samodzielne giecie zbrojenia...  :Wink2:  
3. Warto natomiast zorientowac się w cenach lokalnych pospolki i betonu B20, bo na tym można zaoszczedzic (Legalett Gdansk uczciwe sam podpowiada takie rozwiazanie, gdyz stosuje ceny bedace „srednia krajowa”). Ja na tym zaoszczedzilem, bo mialem blisko zwirownie i betoniarnie.
4. Można tez sprobowac samemu zalatwic potrzebne  maszyny typu koparka, zageszczarka, ale... w sezonie budowlanym może być z tym ciezko. Ja wydalem mnostwo pieniedzy na telefoniczne zalatwianie i... okazalo się, ze maszyny były "do kitu" (psoly sie). Mnostwo stresow przy tym miałem i omalo nie odwolalem terminu rzpoczecia. Polecam zostawic ten temat ekipie  Legalett, bo szkoda nerwow, a w cenie i tak uzwgledniaja zalatwienie tego.
5. Wykonujac fundament bardzo zwroc uwage na:
- odpowiednie, maszynowe zageszczenie pospolki (ubijanie jej warstwami),
- dokladne zachowanie wszystkich wymiarow z dokumentacji zwlaszcza przy ukladaniu rur (sprawdzajac je jednak z tym, co sam przewidziales ustalajac do opracowania szczegoly dokumentacji  z Legalett Gdansk– np. my dodatkowo wykonalismy izolowanie rur pod pomieszczeniem gospodarczym i spizarka),
- bardzo dokladne wykonanie zalania i wyrownanie betonu (listwa wibracyjna, kazda nierownosc to dodatkowe wylewki i zbedna izolacja!).
6. Wszelkie watpliwosci konsultuj z zawsze zyczliwym i kompetentnym p.Wojtkiem Naruckim.

To tyle na gorąco z moich doświadczeń.
Powodzenia.
Piotr

P.S. Dokumentacja z Legalett opisuje wykonanie drenazu, ktory przy tej technologii jest bardzo wazny (jest zrobiony przez ekipe Legalett w kosztach inwestycji). Masz kosztorys z Legalett - popatrz na info o tym.

----------


## piotr.nowy

:big grin:  Wielkie dzięki Piotrek!  :big grin:  
Twoje doświadczenia potwierdzają moje przypuszczenia, ale kto pyta nie błądzi. I teraz będę miał spokój sumienia.
Jeszcze jedno malutkie  ,acz istotne pytanko: targowaliście z Legalett-em jakiś rabacik i z jakim skutkiem.    :oops:   :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## Piotr O.

Tak, probowałem i wytargowałem, ale bardzo mało i to z racji tego, ze opisałem wykonanie fundamentu w jednym z ogolnopolskich czasopism budowlanych.

Probuj, ale Mats - wlasciciel Legalett nie rozumie slowa rabat lub cos podobnego - jest sympatycznym Szwedem.   :cry:  
Powodzenia
Piotr

P.S.
Piotrowie wszystkich krajow łaczcie sie.   :Lol:

----------


## piotr.nowy

Znam paru fajnych Szwedów-może pomogą!  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Matizka

wam sie tylko pozale

hej,

my tez bedziemy mieli Legalett - niestety na gaz. Niestety bo dom prawie zbudowany, a gaz wg umowy mamy miec w styczniu - chociaz zaczelismy starania wczesniej niz mielismy pozwolenie na budowe. Gazownia warszawska. I na dodatek zmienili przepisy, a przez to drastycznie wzrosly koszty - tydzien przed podpisaniem umowy z nami.


Mam wiec pytanie dyletantki - czy daloby sie uruchomic Legalett tymczasowo na prad , a potem go przelaczyc na gaz?

I blagam Was nie smiejcie sie z dyletantki, ale czy istnieja jakies piece gaz-elektr. czy tez musielibysmy miec dwa?

Pytam tutaj, bo moj maz tak ma, ze jak raz wybierze to potem sie zastanawia, a ja zupelnie na odwrot.

Pozdrawiam i sorry za brak polskich literek, ale na drugiej rece spi moja corcia

M.

----------


## Maco

Pzdrowionka dla córci !   :smile: 

Na mój skromny gust to skoro macie mieć gaz to raczej trzeba iść w stronę wodnych wymienników ciepła. Możesz pomyśleć, żeby obieg wodny tymczasowo zasilać grzałką na prąd i przez to mieć w pewnym sensie "elektryczne" napędzanie legalettu. Trzeba by popytać instalatorów ogrzewania c.o.

Innym wyjściem jest może pozyczenie agregatów prądowych od legalettu. Znając Pana Wojtka N z Gdańska myślę, że jakoś by pomógł. Może się okazać finansowo korzystniejsze niż ta pierwsza opcja.

----------


## Piotr O.

Droga Mati! (sliczne imie)

Na poczatek serdeczne pozdrowienia dla Ciebie i Twojej slodkiej corci. Może być dumna, ze ma taka odwazna i troskliwa Mame. Nie  masz co przepraszac za pisanie bez polskich liter. Ja moje blizniaki już nie trzymam na rekach, a z przyzwyczajenia pisze na forum podobnie   :smile:   . 

A teraz do sprawy Ciebie interesujacej – moim zdaniem dobrze radzi Ci Maco. Budujac swój dom dobrze poznalem p.Wojtka N. z Legalett w Gdansku i jestem przekonany, ze ten przesympatyczny i konkretny czlowiek pomoze rozwiazac Wasz klopot.

Zycze powodzenia, w razie potrzeby smialo pisz.
Piotr   :big grin:

----------


## Matizka

dzieki

----------


## Maco

Matizka,

A co jest z tym keramzytem ?   :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

No wlasnie - co jest z tym keramzytem Mati?
Co Ci sie w nim niepodoba?
Mam nadzieje, ze to tylko zart, bo my tu raczej kochamy keramzyt.   :Lol:

----------


## Matizka

Ha, juz nawet maila dostalam w tej sprawie...

Generalnie przeciw materialowi nic nie mam, wrecz bede miala sciany z prefabrykatow keramzytowych (to znaczy sciany juz mam)

Tyle, ze jutro mija termin zakonczenia prac przez tzw. generalnego wykonawce, a ja nie mam... dachu. A w nazwie tego wykonaecy keramzyt kroluje.

Chcialoby sie powiedziec nienawidze Keramzyt ..., ale sie jeszcze powstrzymam z antyreklama, jednak emocje juz mamy duze  :smile: 

M.

----------


## pavlo

Witam Wszystkich sympatyków systemu Legalett. 
Ze względu na plan zagospodarowania muszę wybudować dom z użytkowym poddaszem z dachem 2-spadowym. Jak ogrzać poddasze? Myślę o systemie Legalett na parterze (100m2) a poddasze (3 sypialnie z łazienką) ze stropem drewnianym - grzejniki, ale czy wszystko zasilać 2-taryfową energią? Może warto zastanowić się nad pompą ciepła podgrzewająca wodę dla potrzeb CO i CWU  ze wspomaganiem układu solarnego (szczególnie dla CWU latem) - brak gazu. Proszę o uwagi i wszelkie wskazówki jak połączyć legalett z ogrzaniem poddasza i CWU.
Z pozdrowieniami 
pavlo

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie

Mati! 
Czy jest w Polsce ktos poza Praefa, kto robi legalnie prefabrykowane sciany keramzytowe? Czy takie masz u siebie?

Pavlo! 
To o co pytasz zalezy od przynajmniej kilku rzeczy. Jak sie pewnie domyslasz po pierwsze zalezy od kwoty jak jestes go. towy na ten cel przeznaczyc. Po drugie od Twojego gustu - co preferujesz? Na przykład masz do wyboru ogrzewanie poddasza głównie kominkiem wspomaganym  grzejnikami elektrycznymi albo pompa cieplna wspomagana bateriami słonecznymi. Co wybierasz? Mieszać połaczenia można róznie zaleźnie od warunków.
Warto zapytac bardziej doświadczonych czyli zadzwon do Legalett i zapytaj, co oni radzą.
Mój znajomy ma w parterze (ok. 100 m2) Legalett, a na poddaszu grzejniki dynamiczne. Uzywa oczywiscie głownie II taryfy.
Wybór nalezy do Ciebie.
Powodzenia.
Piotr

----------


## pavlo

Dzięki Piotr O. za odpowiedź.
Legalett poleca różne rozwiązania - w zasadzie każde jest możliwe. Myślę że bardzo ciekawe jest zastosowanie pompy ciepła wspomaganej solarem (kto ma taką instalację albo kto potrafi ją dobrze zaprojektować?) - ale to kosztuje i czy kiedykolwiek się zwróci? Jakie będą koszty ogrzewania domu grzejnikami elektrycznymi na poddaszu i legalettem na parterze?
Z pozdrowieniami

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Pavlo!

Na te Twoje pytania niestety nie znam odpowiedzi, bo nie mam takich doswiadczen. Moze poszukaj na innych watkach forum. 
Pompa cieplna zwraca sie podobno po kilkunastu latach.
Powodzenia 
Piotr

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

W poniedziałek włączyłem grzanie Legalett-em. W pokojach zaczęło się robić troszkę chłodno 19-20 st. C.
Na poczatek tylko w dwóch sypialniach i to w ograniczonym czasie II taryfy (4 godziny w nocy, 2 w dzień). 

Bóg jeden raczy wiedzieć kiedy przyjdą na dłużej chłodne dni, a przy Legalett trzeba "dmuchać na zimne", bo zanim się cały fundament ogrzeje, to kilka dni mija (moim zdaniem to jest jedyny minus tego rodzaju ogrzewania, do ktorego można się przyzwyczaić).

Oprócz tego zacząłem wieczorami, kiedy temp. spada do 19 st. palić w kominku. To dopiero daje mi radochę - rzeczywiście jest to wielka przyjemność, o której mi mówili znajomi (ten uspokajający, tańczący płomień...   :smile:  ).

A jak tam inni użytkownicy Legalett - włączyliście już Wasze kilowaty?
Pozdrawiam
Piotr O.

----------


## Matizka

Piotrze O.

Ja mam sciany Praefy - a narzekalam, bo teraz sie pogodzilismy  :smile:  na kogos kto jest ich przedstawicielem na moja okolice  :smile: 

Czy ktos robi sciany prefabrykowane z keramzytu nielegalnie?

Na targach kiedys spotkalismy taka firme chyba o nazwie Leka, wiec skoro byli na targach to chyba legalnie  :smile: 

Mamy juz gaz wykopany, ale zobaczymy kiedy rozprawimy sie z wszystimi papierkami w gazowni 

pozdrawiam,

Aga

----------


## [email protected]

Nooo, oczywiście, że włączyliśmy !! Piotrze O, nie przejmuj się, problemy z wolnym rozruchem Legalettu jak zaobserwowałem miałem tylko na początku po włączeniu ( było to rok temu ), rzeczywiście chodził 2 dni na okrągło zanim płyta uzyskała temperaturę aby wewnątrz było ok 21 stopni. W tym sezonie jest już zdecydowanie lepiej, do rozgrzania wystrarczyło ok. 10 godzin, za to przez następne 2 dni wcale się nie załącza. Mało tego nie włącza się w każdym pomieszczeniu a tylko w niektórych najchłodniejszych. Z pewnością jest to efekt działania wentylacji z rekuperatorem, która skutecznie stablilizuje temperaturę w całym domu.

----------


## Piotr O.

Mati!

Na haslo Leka dreszcz przechodzi mi po plecach, podobnie jak wczesniej na nazwe Praefa Warszawa.
Jesli tylko jeszcze mozesz, to nie korzystaj z firmy Leka. Jesli poczytasz tu na forum listy dotyczace Praefa i Legalett, to sama zrozumiesz czemu.
Jesli w tej firmie nadal pracuje p. Jacek T., to już wszystko jasne.
Tyle tych jesli  :Smile: 

To, ze ktos wystawia oferte na targach nie znaczy, ze jest ona dobra. 
W sprawie legalności scian prefabrykowanych z keramzytu zadzowon wprost do Praefa w Miedzyrzeczu i zapytaj czy wspolpracuja z Leka Warszawa? Moze tak (?). Nawet jesli znow wspolpracuje z Praefa, to ja bym do nich nie mial zaufania po tym, co narozrabiali u wielu inwestorow jako Praefa W-wa.

Zycze powodzenia.

[email protected] 
Dzieki za radosne, dobre wieści. Wynika z Twojego listu, ze tylko w pierwszym roku nagrzewanie fundamentu trwa długo, a w nastepnych latach jest juz znacznie krotsze. To bardzo cenna i dobra informacja, o ktorej producent nie wspomina (a szkoda).
Mnie tym razem trudno jest okreslic, jak dlugo bedzie trwalo nagrzewanie fundamentu, bo jak pisalem czasem dogrzewam w salonie kominkiem  (bez rozprowadzen do pokoi). Kominek uruchamia wentylatory ogrzewania, wiec czesc cieplego powietrza grzeje fundament. 
Jestem ciekawy jak to bedzie tej jesieni i zimy (drugiej od wprowadzenia). Rok temu grzałem od 12 stopni C do 19 przez 4 dni w tym dwa pierwsze niepotrzebnie na okrągło (teść patrząc na licznik mówił, ze pójdziemy z torbami!   :Smile:  ), a potem juz tylko w II taryfie.

Pozdrawiam licząc na kolejne cenne informacje na temat doświadczen z Legalett.
Ciekawe jak to jest np. u Filo, Pik33...?
Odezwijcie się Panowie prosimy.

Piotr O.

----------


## Filo

Witam,

Ja jaszcze nie odpaliłem systemu. Rodzinka założyła długie rękawki i czekamy na złotą polską jesień, która ma być w pierwszej połowie Października. Ale my jesteśmy zimnolubni i 19C nam wystarcza. Jednak cieszę się, że wkrótce Forest-Natura postawi nam kominek i będę miał wariant ratunkowy gdyby przyszła sroga polska zima  :smile:  
Wraz z kominkiem zostanie zamontowane najnowsze dziecko Legalettu Polska czyli kominkowy wymiennik ciepła - zobaczymy jak się spisze w akcji.

----------


## Maco

Filo, 
a co to za dziecko ?

Coś więcej niż rury spiro wyprowadzone obok kominka ?

----------


## [email protected]

No ałaśnie Filo, co to za cudo i ile ono kosztuje. Przyznam, że jestem zainteresowany bo nie mam jeszcze skończonej obudowy kominka.

----------


## Maco

Jak na razie sezon jest raczej ciepły. Ale czasem już jest poniżej 10 stopni w ciągu dnia.

Ja od 20 września spaliłem legalettem 28kWh energii. Na razie na taryfie budowlanej kosztowało mnie to 13,40zł

Temperatura w domu 20C powierzchnia ogrzewana 145m2

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

Ja też mam Legalett i z niecierpliwością czekam na moment kiedy go odpalę żeby zobaczyć czy słusznie zainwestowałem pieniądze w to rozwiązanie. Na razie tego nie robię z dwóch powodów: po pierwsze mam ciągle taryfę budowlaną, po drugie nie ma takiej potrzeby. Też jesteśmy zimnolubni i wystarczy, że po przyjściu z pracy rozpalę w kominku (Jotul + turbina Darco). Temperatura w domu nie spadła jeszcze nigdy poniżej 18°C i nie przekroczyła 21°C.

----------


## Filo

> Filo, 
> a co to za dziecko ?
> 
> Coś więcej niż rury spiro wyprowadzone obok kominka ?



Może nie wiele więcej ale jednak więcej  :smile: 

Wymienik to element wpinany w spiro zwierających w sobie kilka rur spiro w zwartej obudowie - zwiększona powieszchnia wymiany. Wymagana jest również modernizacja generatora (czujka na powrocie).

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

A od kiedy Legalett ma to "nowe dziecko"?
Sam im podpowiadałem takie rozwiązanie! Teraz chyba otrzymam gratyfikacje za pomysl, hi!   :Lol:  

U mnie w kominku mam tylko dawny sposób czyli dwa obwody rurami wystają w komorze kominka i zaopatrzone sa w dwie czujki uruchamiajace wentylatory w agregatach.
U Ciebie Filo przy zwiekszonej powierzchni efekt cieplny bedzie znacznie lepszy. Napisz w przyszłości jak jest w praktyce.
To cieszy - technologia rozwija się i oby tak dalej.

Tymczasem za oknem piekna, złota polska jesień. Słoneczko przygrzewa, jest cieplutko i... oszczędzamy na kW, drewnie...
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## piotr.nowy

Słuchajcie Panowie i Panie (być może), na nowej stronie Legalettu (też nowe dziecko), pokazują instalacje z węższymi rurami - fi 50 , oraz grzanie stropu między parterem a użytkowym poddaszem. Tak się zastanawiam czy ktoś wie , czy istnieje możliwość zasilania z jednego agregatu obwodów na parterz (trzech) i jednego na górze, oraz czy obwód z wąskich rur można zasilać ze standardowego agregatu.   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## duduś

Czy posiadacie zdjęcia z okresu budowy płyty   i stawiania domu na niej ?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

Piotrze.Nowy

Na stronach Legalett nie znalazłem nowin na temat nowego rozwiazania połaczenia z kominkiem.
Na pozostale pytania nie znam odpowiedzi. Pytaj u źródła.

Duduś.
Jasne że mamy zdjęcia.
A czemu pytasz?
Czy chcesz otrzymać 5,10, 15,20, 25...?
Każde płatne 50 zł   :smile:  

Kupiliśmy do pokoju dzieci łożka i zajeły pół 1/4 podłogi. W naszej sypialni łoze małzeńskie podobnie. Nie byłoby w tym nic niepokojacego, gdyby nie fakt, że łożka nie maja nóżek i stoją całą powierzchnia bezposrednio na podłodze. 
Rozumiecie co mam na mysli?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pik33

Legalett grzeje, na nocnej taryfie, dzienna za droga. Ustawiony na 25 w łazience, 24 w kuchni i salonie, 23 w pokoju

Niestety, agregat jest za słaby żeby pociągnąć na samym "nocnym:" prądzie i teraz gdy na zewnątrz jest -5 w nocy i +5 w dzień, nie daje rady. Zastanawiam się, jak podwyższyć moc grzałek... chodził mi po głowie pomysł z napięciem międzyfazowym, ale to za dużo - spalą się... Ewentualnie zdobyć "coś" i dołożyć do agregatu. A na razie jest też kominek, ubiegłej zimy, gdy legalett nie pracował, dogrzewał on dom do ponad 20 stopni. Więc będzie legalett+kominek.

Przy naszych cenach prądu proponuję jednak przyszłym "legalettowcom" żeby dawali agregaty o większej mocy. Bo to co Legalett obliczał, to jest na całodobowe grzanie. Na taryfę nocną... razy 2.2... Trzeba by mi 10 kW, a nie 4.

Robiłem test płyty w połowie września - ustawiłem termostaty na 30 stopni. Dogrzanie do tej temperatury trwało około dwie doby. Na zewnątrz było coś koło +10.

----------


## Maco

pik33,

u mnie przy powierzchni 150m2 utrzymanie temperatury 21C nawet nie zajmuje całej nocnej taryfy. Jak na razie maksymalne zużycie przez jedną noc to 10kWh, co u mnie oznacza niecałe 2 godziny (mam dwa agregaty każdy po 4kW).

Może to jest też zależne od wentylacji (ja mam z rekuperatorem) i dobrej izolacji ścian (mam ok 30cm).

Jak na razie od początku września utrzymując w domu temperaturę 20-21 C zapłaciłem za prąd do legalettu 15zł. (mam oddzielny licznik założony tylko na legalett więc wiem dokładnie ile "pali").

*****
Korekta. 22.10.2004
 Miałem złe odczyty z licznika. NIe jest tak super jak pisałem. Maksymalne zużycie przez jedną dobę to 100kWh. Średnie za wrzesień to 13/dobę a za październik jak dotąd 26kWh/dobę.
Finansowo za wrzesień 65zł a za pażdziernik do dzisiaj 160zł.

----------


## Piotr O.

PIK33
Dzieki za ciekawe doswiadczenia. Zycze ciepłej zimy i małych rachunków.
Ja ustawiłem na poczatek termostaty na 20 st. C. i jest przy obecnych temp. na zewnatrz (-2 w nocy, ok. 10 w dzień) dobrze. W pokojach wieczorem temp. spada mi do 19-19,5 st.C To takze zaleta domu parterowego - mało ucieka w górę   :smile:  
Grzałki mam w sumie 7kW (wg wyliczeń Legalett) przy 100 m2 powierzchni. 
Legalett w swoich obliczeniach nie przewiduje, ze grzac bedziemy tylko taryfą nocną. Moze warto im to zasugerować, bo w Szwecji prad jest pewnie tanszy, a przy ich zarobkach... - szkoda pisać   :sad:  
Pozdrawiam
Piotr O.

----------


## Maco

> pik33,
> 
> u mnie przy powierzchni 150m2 utrzymanie temperatury 21C nawet nie zajmuje całej nocnej taryfy. Jak na razie maksymalne zużycie przez jedną noc to 10kWh, co u mnie oznacza niecałe 2 godziny (mam dwa agregaty każdy po 4kW).
> 
> Może to jest też zależne od wentylacji (ja mam z rekuperatorem) i dobrej izolacji ścian (mam ok 30cm).
> 
> Jak na razie od początku września utrzymując w domu temperaturę 20-21 C zapłaciłem za prąd do legalettu 15zł. (mam oddzielny licznik założony tylko na legalett więc wiem dokładnie ile "pali").


Miałem złe odczyty z licznika. NIe jest tak super jak pisałem. Maksymalne zużycie przez jedną dobę to 100kWh. Średnie za wrzesień to 13/dobę a za październik jak dotąd 26kWh/dobę.
Finansowo za wrzesień 65zł a za pażdziernik do dzisiaj 160zł.

----------


## ckwadrat

> [...]Legalett w swoich obliczeniach nie przewiduje, ze grzac bedziemy tylko taryfą nocną. Moze warto im to zasugerować, bo w Szwecji prad jest pewnie tanszy, a przy ich zarobkach... - szkoda pisać   
> Pozdrawiam
> Piotr O.


Przepraszam, że się wtrącę ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać. Jestem zadziwiony tym, że Legalett nie przewiduje grzania tylko na nocnej taryfie. W Polskich realiach cenowych powinien to być jego obowiązek albo co najmniej dokładne poinformowanie o tym przyszłego użytkownika. Byłem przekonany, że skoro jest tak gruba warstwa styropianu i akumulacyjna płyta betonowa (co widziałem u Maco), to na pewno grzeje się ją TYLKO na nocnej taryfie. Dziwne, że jest inaczej. 

Nie jestem użytkownikiem Legalettu ale nie wiadomo, kiedy przyjdzie do stawiania drugiego domu..

----------


## Maco

Ja nie mogę potwiedzić tego co pisze Piotr O.

U mnie była mowa od początku o nocnej taryfie i tak na razie jest. Nie używam dziennej, choć na razie nie jest też baaardzo zimno. Z drugiej strony agregat chodz zledwie 2-3 godziny w nocy więc jest zapas 3-5 krotny na chłodniejsze dni.

Czasem (może tak było w przyapdku pik) lekki nadmiar mocy potrzebny do akumulacji w płycie jest bardziej kosztowny i inwestor nie decyduje się na to...

A po trzecie to można też obliczyć. Podzieliłem sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło 8,7MWh przez ilość godzin w sezonie 5000 i to pomnożyłem przez 24. Wyszło mi 42kWh na dobę. Przy grzałkach 10kW mogę taką moc wytworzyć w niecałe 5 godzin. Czyli mogę dwukrotnie przekroczyć średnią co myślę daje gwarancję używania nocenj taryfy nawet w średnio zimne dni. (pewnie w baardzo zimne nie).

----------


## Matizka

Hej,

ja wiem, ze wy tu o takich powaznych sprawach jak zuzycie, koszty itp, ale czy ja moge tak po babsku zapytac o ... kwiaty.

Przeprowadzamy sie niedlugo ( I niedlugo uruchamiamy legalett...)i tak sie zastanawim jak sie w domu ogrzewanym Legalettem czuja i czy mozna by ustawiac doniczki na podlodze (mam takie wielgachne roslinki i sie o nie martwie...)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## piotr.nowy

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Kwiatkom to chyba nie zaszkodzi . W końcu temperatura podłogi nie jest taka wielka. Ale jesli chcesz się czuć bezpieczniej to można pod doniczki położyć coś co izoluje , np. płytkę korkową (nawet taką podkładkę pod tależe) czy drewienko jakoweś...

P.S.
Kolorowych snów dla córeczki   :big tongue:

----------


## bod10

Witam.
Czy mozna budować Legalett na terenach objetych szkodami górniczymi - II stopień ??

----------


## Maco

> Hej,
> 
> ja wiem, ze wy tu o takich powaznych sprawach jak zuzycie, koszty itp, ale czy ja moge tak po babsku zapytac o ... kwiaty.
> 
> Przeprowadzamy sie niedlugo ( I niedlugo uruchamiamy legalett...)i tak sie zastanawim jak sie w domu ogrzewanym Legalettem czuja i czy mozna by ustawiac doniczki na podlodze (mam takie wielgachne roslinki i sie o nie martwie...)
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Matizka,
A to akurat ciekawe zagadnienie. Podbobnie jak pies na legalecie. U nas pies na zewnatrz wic nie ma problemów ale podobno mówia, ze na ogrzewaniu podlogowym psy zle sie czuja, za cieplo im.

Kwiatkom moze byc podobnie. W koncu rozklad temperatur jest odwrotny niz w domu z grzejnikami czyli przy podlodze bedzie ze 20-25 a wyzej chlodniej. Moze ogolnie nie zaszkodzi ale moze trzeba bedzie troche wiec podlewac bo parowanie bedzie szybsze ?

U nas na razie nie ma kwiatkow na ziemii wiec nie mamy doswiadczen zyciowych  :smile: )

----------


## pik33

Kwiatom na podłodze nic się złego nie dzieje. Rosną  :wink: 
----
Apropos nocnej taryfy... no cóż, u mnie wg obliczeń dom miał mieć zapotrzebowanie 7 kW. Na parterze dali 4 kW agregat... to było liczone na całą dobę, a ja przegapiłem sprawę. Po prostu, jak ktoś decyduje się na legalett, trzeba od razu mówić im, żeby projektowali z zapasem na akumulację.

----------


## Maco

pik33,

Twoje 7kW to rozumiem, że chwilowe. Czyli dla -20 na zewnątrz. No to tak zimno często nie będzie. Jeśli jest około 0C to powinno być dobrze.

Ale masz rację, żeby o tym wspominać w czasie rozmów wstępnych.

----------


## _bogus_

> Kwiatom na podłodze nic się złego nie dzieje. Rosną


Potwierdzam, mamy w salonie takie olbrzymie (bugenvillia, pasiflora i inne) i rosną jak głupie (może dlatego że dużo słońca mają). Niedługo całe wykusze zarosną  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## duduś

Pytam bo mam też dom na płycie ( ale nie Legalet) i chcieliśmy coś porównać Ale skoro nie macie lub za 50 zł ( to chyba na Allegro)  :Roll:

----------


## pik33

> pik33,
> 
> Twoje 7kW to rozumiem, że chwilowe. Czyli dla -20 na zewnątrz. No to tak zimno często nie będzie. Jeśli jest około 0C to powinno być dobrze.
> 
> Ale masz rację, żeby o tym wspominać w czasie rozmów wstępnych.


Zgadza się, dla -20... w związku z czym wszystko pięknie chodzi do około zera. Jak były te październikowe spadki temperatury do -5, system przestał wyrabiać na nocnej taryfie. Dobrze policzone  :wink:  Co i prawda, jest niedokończone poddasze i stamtąd potrafi spłynąć zimne powietrze.. zobaczymy jak będzie się toto wyrabiać przy wykończonym poddaszu

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam wszystkich!

Za oknem taka piękna jesień, cieplutko, a my tu o grzaniu w naszych domach. Widzę, że grupa się powiększa. Może z czasem będzie nas tu jeszcze więcej i wtedy wymiana doświadczeń będzie jeszcze bardziej ciekawa.

Zacznę od Dudusia, który mój żart z odpłatnością za zdjęcia wziął na poważnie i "włóczy się" pewnie bidak teraz gdzieś na Allegro. Podaj mi swoje namiary, a podeślę Ci kilka zdjęć. 

Mati, skarbie i rodzynku nasz drogi - kwiatki u nas rosną, a w koło kwitnie życie... rosną bez kłopotu i jest miło spojrzeć na trochę zieleni w domu.

A teraz do ckwadrat, który pisze:
"Przepraszam, że się wtrącę ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać. Jestem zadziwiony tym, że Legalett nie przewiduje grzania tylko na nocnej taryfie. W Polskich realiach cenowych powinien to być jego obowiązek albo co najmniej dokładne poinformowanie o tym przyszłego użytkownika. Byłem przekonany, że skoro jest tak gruba warstwa styropianu i akumulacyjna płyta betonowa (co widziałem u Maco), to na pewno grzeje się ją TYLKO na nocnej taryfie. Dziwne, że jest inaczej."

Fajnie, że napisałeś. Witomy Ciebie w naszym gronie.  :big grin:  
Kto pyta nie błądzi, więc... "Dziwne, że jest inaczej."
Ja się nie dziwię, bo co w tym dziwnego. 
Podczas zimy mamy różne temperatury. Są dni kiedy mrozy są niewielkie (np. -5 do -15), a są takie kiedy przyciśnie mocniej (powyżej -20) i wtedy może się zdarzyć, że nie wystarczy grzanie tylko nocną taryfą. Czy jest w tym cos nienormalnego? Czy przy innym ogrzewaniu domu nie zdarza się, że trzeba palić znacznie mocniej niż w przeciętne zimowe dni i wtedy zużycie opału jest większe? 

Com napisał, to potwierdzam i wyjaśniam dodatkowo: Legalett w swoich obliczeniach nie przewiduje, że grzać będziemy *tylko* taryfą nocną... Nie oznacza to jednak, że Legalett przewiduje *częste* grzanie taryfą dzienną. *Generalnie* zakłada się, że bedzie to taryfa nocna czyli tańsza, ale w przypadkach takich jak wyżej opisany istnieje naturalnie możliwość grzania taryfą dzienną. 
U mnie poprzedniej, pierwszej zimy nie używałem wcale taryfy dziennej i czasem temperatura w niektórych pokojach spadała do np. 18 st.C. I to nam wystarczało.
Pisząc żartobliwie - oczywiście zdarzają sie takie wyjątkowe osobistości jak PIK33, które lubią mieć 30 st. w domu i wtedy muszą często korzystać z taryfy dziennej (jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem spora część tego ciepła zmyka sobie do góry na niedokończone, otwarte poddasze, a z góry na dół spływa sobie...).   :Lol:  

Mam nadzieję, że to rozwinięcie mojej myśli wyjaśniło sprawę. Poza tym proszę nie traktować mnie zbyt poważnie   :smile:  - tzn. ja nie jestem fachowcem od Legalett. Z tego, co mi wiadomo Legalett w swoich wyliczeniach zakłada nadmiar kW (zapas mocy) dla danej powierzchni domu.
W sprawach wątpliwych odsyłam do Legalett Polska.

Miejta się ciepło, zdrowo i pogodnie.
Do ponownego...
Piotr

----------


## AUTOMIK1

Zaniepokojony spojrzałem do swojego starego projektu płyty Legalett.
I co - jasno jest napisane że moc agregatu jest przewymiarowana , by zapewnić korzystanie wyłacznie z 2 taryfy en elektrycznej.
Czy wy nie macie takich dopisków?

----------


## Maco

Ja mam takie zdanie w projekcie "Należy podkreślić, że przy dobrze wyregulowanym systemie, co można uzyskać za pomocą termostatów dostarczonych przez Legalett, system korzysta w normalnych warunkach tylko z energii elektrycznej w drugiej taryfie, przyczyniając się do dalszego zmniejszenia kosztów ogrzewania."

----------


## ZVA

Witam,
nie widzę postów od ludzi majacych agregaty podłączone do CO.
U mnie tak jest - mam na parterze 2 agregaty z wymiennikami ciepła podłączonymi do instalacji CO( piec gazowy Vaillant) Całość jest jeszcze wspomagana kominkiem - i tu mam problem , agregaty są b. dobrze wyciszone ale słyszę szum powietrza w obudowie kominka - może obroty wentylatorów są za szybkie ?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

Do umowy nie zerkałem. W wolnej chwili zajrzę, ale nie ma to dla mnie większego znaczenia wobec tego, o czym pisałem w poprzednim liście.

Witam w naszym gronie ZVA. Rzeczywiście zebrało się nas tu grono "energetyczne" - korzystające z Legalett elektrycznego.
Interesujące byłyby dla nas Twoje doświadczenia z rozwiązaniem gazowym. 
Napisz proszę jak wielki dom ogrzewasz i jakie ponosisz w związku z tym koszty (na przykład miesięczne w okresie zimowym).

Szum w obudowie kominka występuje i u mnie.  Wydaje mi się, że jest teraz jakby mocniejszy niż wtedy, gdy nie było kominka, a nad podłogę wystawały same rury. To się chyba nazywa efekt zdudnienia (występuje w obudowie kominka).
Do tego szumu można się przyzwyczaić (podobnie jak do szumu przejeżdżających nieopodal samochodów, wiatru... czy czasem zbyt długo grającego TV albo radia). Lepiej gdyby go nie było wcale, ale to chyba nie jest możliwe. Pytałem niedawno p. Wojtak N. czy można go jeszcze wyciszyć. Obiecał przy okazji bytności w okolicy zajrzeć i po zbadaniu sprawy coś doradzić.
Myślę, że obroty wentylatorów dobrane są odpowiednio do potrzeb całego systemu (kwestia zapewnienia odpowiedniej wymiany powietrza w całej instalacji). Pewnie warto o to zapytać specjalistów z Gdańska. 
Podobno nowe rozwiązanie Legalett, z o połowę cienszymi rurami, jeszcze bardziej poprawia wyciszenie pracy wentylatorów. Pewnie także najnowsze testy z wymiennikiem ciepła w kominku poprawią wyciszenie szumu w obudowie kominka. Nowi będą mieli ciszej.   :smile:  

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Maco

To prawda z tym szumem. Ja na razie nie mam kominka i tylko wystają 20cm rury tam gdzie będzie ale jest to jedyne źródło szumu w Legalecie.
Myślę sobie, że dobre wyciszenie i izolacja obudowy kominka powinna tutaj poprawić sytuację.

Tak zamierzam zrobić.

Jeśli dalej szum będzie słyszalny to rozważę zmianę kształtu rur. Zakładam, że szum występuje na załamaniach i kolankach. Jeśli by zrobić bardzo łagodne łuki to pewnie szum byłby mniejszy.

W zasadzie nie podoba mi się opcja "przyzwyczajenia się do szumu". Będę robił wszystko żeby go wyeliminować. W ostateczności może zrezygnuję z wymiennika kominkowego...

----------


## ZVA

poprawiło mi się samopoczucie po tym jak pojawiły sie Wasze posty na temat szumu - muszę dodatkowo wyjasnić że trochę pomajstrowałem przy typowym rozwiazniu Legalettu i oprócz dodatkowego radiatora na czopuchu wkładu (mam Jotul'a )wydłużyłem odcinki rur w płaszczu kominka chcąc uzyskać większą powierzchnię ogrzewaną.Wydawało mi się więc że aby zliwidować te szumy które się pojawią zainstaluję trzystopniową regulację obrotów wentylatorów - jak będzie pogoda taka jak dziś (15st ) to całość chodzi na najmniejszych obrotach i szumi minimalnie, ale już około zera jak system przełącza się na drugi bieg to szum jest zauwazalny - nie dokuczliwy ale zawsze, trzeba się będzie przyzwyczaić.
O kosztach napiszę po tej zimie na razie grzeję od miesiąca więc nie mam jeszcze wyrobionej opinii.Pozatym testuję całe sterowanie ogrzewaniem i być może "przepalam"

----------


## _bogus_

Najpierw odnośnie szumu w kominku - u mnie praktycznie nie szumi. Co czasami jest wadą - bo zeby sprawdzić czy juz włączył się nawiew muszę ucho do kratki wentylacyjnej przykładać  :wink: 

Natomiast nie rozumiem za bardzo uwag *ZVA* o kilku biegach wentylatora. Przynajmniej u mnie, z elektrycznym wymiennikiem, żadnego regulatora nie ma. Jest jeden wentylator w jednej obudowie do wszystkich kanałów (w tym kanału do kominka). *ZVA* dodał własny regulator, oddzielny wentylator do obwodu kominka a może w przypadku agregatu CO regulator jest? 

Co do zmniejszania i zwiekszania obrów wentylatora - mam mieszane uczucia. Tak z marszu widzę zaróno argumenty "za" jak i "przeciw". Musze sobie to przemyśleć.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Wybaczcie mi, bo jestem tylko byłym entuzjastą Legaletta  :smile: 
Chciałbym zrócić Waszą uwagę na fakt, że jeśli dać cieńsze rury (spiro Legalettu, jak mniemam)
to szum powinien się zwiększyć (bo to samo natężenie przepływu powietrza popłynie przez 
mniejszy przekrój, a więc liniowa prędkość będzie większa)

pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## _bogus_

*KrzysiekMarusza* - też mi się tak wydaje że przy mniejszych średnicach rur a tym samym przepływie powinien być większy szum. Może rur jest więcej przez co mniejszy przepływ w każdej? A może to rzeczywiście jakaś nieścisłość (np. źle zrozumieliśmy wypowiedź).

----------


## Maco

Z obrazków na stronach Legalettu można wywnioskować, że te mniejsze rury są bardziej podobne do kanalizacyjnych czyli gładkie (nie tak jak spiro) co powinno zmnieszyć szumy. Po drugie zakładam, że przepływ będzie mnieszy, no bo nie chodzi tutaj o przepomowanie pewnej ilości powietrza tylko ciepła. W mnijeszych rurach jest mniejsza ilość powietrza więc zachowując tę samą prędkość liniową i mnieszje natężenie.

KrzysiekMarusza, a powiedz dlaczego jesteś byłym entuzjastą ? Co się stało ?

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Rzeczywiscie rury gładkie powinny mniej szumieć niż spiro.
Ale co do "mniejszej ilości powietrza" to nie jest tak: przeciez trzeba przeniesc tym powietrzem te samą ilość ciepła, a więc musi to powietrze krążyć szybciej w systemie.

jestem byłym entuzjastą, bo zmaierzałem też to zbudować (Praefa+Legalett)
ale jak dostawałem kolejne wyceny stanu "prawie pod klucz" domku D09
"Dom na 102" to każda była o wiele wyższa od poprzedniej i dałem se
spokój. Po roku od startu wprowadziłem się do takiego domku z Ytonga
i mieszkam.
Za wadę (którą inni poczytują za zaletę) Legalettu uważam jego dużą
bezwładność cieplną - długo się nagrzewa, a jak się nagrzeje, a przyjdzie
kilkudniowe ocieplenie - to mamy w domu nadal ciepło a nie potrzebujemy tego ... Przynajmniej ja się tego obawiałem i dlatego odpuściłem - zresztą zapytajcie Piotra O. - dość długo dyskutowaliśmy o
sprawach z tym związanych, choć głównie szło o Praefę i wykonawców
pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## sylvia1

witam aja jestem nowa i zielona jak pączki na wiosnę...
Mam pytanko: Czy ktoś z was ma może postawionego szkieltowca na legallecie? i jak sie to spisuje?  Mam działkę na której nie mam gazu na płynny jakoś nei potrafię sie zdecydowac i stąd pytanie o ten legalett pod kanadyjczykiem. Ma to sens? A jakie są rachunki ( głupio by było marznąc bo nie stać nas na ogrzewanie). Jak wiadomo kandyjczyki amja mała bezwładnośc cieplna legalett- odwrotnei -dużą.
Czekam na opinie, dziękuję 
Sylvia

----------


## Filo

Sylvia,

Sądzę, że szkielet + Legalett to dobre rozwiązanie. Sama zauważyłaś, że Legalett może w istotny sposób zrekompensować wadę szkieletu czyli małą bezwładność cieplną. Poza tym, realizując Legalett masz w jednym kroku z głowy wszelkie prace "mokre" w budowie kanadyjczyka.

Pozdr, Filo.

----------


## NOTO

> Sądzę, że szkielet + Legalett to dobre rozwiązanie. Sama zauważyłaś, że Legalett może w istotny sposób zrekompensować wadę szkieletu czyli małą bezwładność cieplną.


ale dalczego uwazasz to za wadę. Ja po przyjezdzie do domku mam w kilkanaście minut odpowiednią temperaturę. Nie muszę ustawiac zegara aby włączył ogrzewanie kilka godzin wcześniej.
*Dla kogoś kto nie przesiaduje w domu zbyt wiele mała bezwładnośc cieplna to wymierne oszczedności w ogrzewaniu.*

----------


## NOTO

> Interesujące byłyby dla nas Twoje doświadczenia z rozwiązaniem gazowym. 
> Napisz proszę jak wielki dom ogrzewasz i jakie ponosisz w związku z tym koszty (na przykład miesięczne w okresie zimowym).


Czy przy ogrzewaniu gazowym posiadasz dodatkowe grzałki elektryczne w płycie ?

----------


## AniaK1

Podpowiedzcie prosze jaki piec gazowy wybrac do Legalettu, cieplej wody i 4 kaloryferow na poddaszu?

Vaillant dal mi oferte na 26tys i zamarlam...

Wiem, ze wiekszosc z Was ogrzewa pradem, ale moze jest ktos kto juz zainwestowal w kotlownie i podpowie...
Z gory bardzo, bardzo dziekuje i pozdrawiam,
Ania

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

AniaK1 - a co to za cudo z tego Vaillanta ???

Ja Vaillanta Ecoteca 196 (+zbiornik, sterowanie i inne szpeje) kupiłem 
rok temu za 7.4 kzł. Po podwyżkach może i 10 kzł mógłby kosztować,
bo i VAT jes wyższy (a ja słabo się targowałem  :smile:  )
Krzysiek

----------


## AniaK1

No prosze! Ten moj to mial byc niby ecoVit VKK, bo do Legalettu (tak mowili) powinien byc taki...

I zadowolony jestes z niego? Jaki zbiornik wody u Ciebie ogrzewa? Gdzie kupowales? Moze tam lepiej rekomenduja... 

Chyba bez sensu tak przeplacac, co?, szczegolnie, ze to z tych pieniedzy, co bank jest nam winny  :Smile: 

A.

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Kupowałem w Oświęcimiu, a dostawa była z krakowskiego WOMAR'u.
Jestem zadowolony, ogrzewam c.o. (grzejniki płytowe) i zbiornik 120 l
Nie wiem dlaczego ecoVIT mialby byc odpowiedni do Legalettu ...
A ile potrzebujesz mocy grzewczej ?
W kazdym razie negocjuj twardo !

Krzysiek

----------


## Filo

> Napisał Filo
> 
> 
> Sądzę, że szkielet + Legalett to dobre rozwiązanie. Sama zauważyłaś, że Legalett może w istotny sposób zrekompensować wadę szkieletu czyli małą bezwładność cieplną.
> 
> 
> ale dalczego uwazasz to za wadę. Ja po przyjezdzie do domku mam w kilkanaście minut odpowiednią temperaturę. Nie muszę ustawiac zegara aby włączył ogrzewanie kilka godzin wcześniej.
> *Dla kogoś kto nie przesiaduje w domu zbyt wiele mała bezwładnośc cieplna to wymierne oszczedności w ogrzewaniu.*


Ok. Poprawiam się na "...w istotny sposób zrekompensować cechę szkieletu czyli małą bezwładność cieplną..."  :smile:

----------


## AniaK1

Mam 4 agregaty w L., 4 kaloryfery na poddaszu i marzenie, aby zawsze byla ciepla woda  :Smile:  - Myslalam o zbiorniku ok 300l, bo moja wanna miesci 160l. 

Jak to jest, jak sie jedna osoba wykapie, to ile musi czekac kolejna (czyli ja  :Smile:  przy zbiorniku 150l, aby tez miec ciepla?

Ten piec Krzysiu dalby rade na taaakie plany?

Ja jestem kompletna noga w tym temacie....

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Nie wiem ile mocy ma ecoVIT, ale qpowanie czegos powyzej 20 kW to
wg mnie przesada (ecoTEC ma 20 kW). W wannie mozesz miec wode
o temp. max 45 stC, a więc jeśli w zbiorniku będziesz mieć 120 l wody
o temp. 55 stC i dolejesz 40 l zimnej wody (15 stC) to będziesz mieć
całą wannę wody o temp. 45 stC.
Jednocześnie 20 kW mocy kotła daje możliwość szybkiego ( w ciągu 
mniej niż 10 minut) całego nowego zbiornika 120 l. Przy 300 litrach to
będzie prawie 3 razy wolniej, chyba że kocioł będzie miał b. dużą moc,
i bedzie drogi.
Reasumujac - po mojemu 120 l zbiornik daje dobry komfort, a 150 l
to naprawde najwiecej. 300 l - to dobre dla pompy ciepła ....
te 4 agregaty to po 2 czy 4 kW ? Jaką masz powierzchnię użytkową domu ? 

Krzysiek

----------


## AniaK1

Te 4 agregaty ogrzewaja (tzn dopiero beda) 160m2 (tj. parter bez garazu), na poddaszu (pralnia i pokoj z lazienka dla mamusi (rzadko zamieszkany  :Smile:  ) beda kaloryferki, dodatkowe.

Te 300l to wymyslilam jak jeszcze mialam genialny plan inwestowania w "prad za darmo" czyli kolektory. 

Ale czytajac fora, zmienilam zdanie, nie mamy poza tym ekstra kaski na taka inwestycje (a podobno jesli w to inwestowac, to nie w najtansze rozwiazania za 6 tys, tylko w najlepsze, a te sprawdzaja sie jak rodzina jest 10-ci osobowa i jeszcze wszyscy plywaja w basenie w ogrodku... 

Chyba to jednak najlepszy pomysl, max 150l....

A.

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Jakbyś coś wiedzieć potrzebowała n/t grzania gazem - pisz na priva,
żeby wątku legalettowego nie zaśmiecać .. Generalnie na 160 m2 
powinno starczyć 10 - 12 kW mocy grzejnej i chwatit  :smile: 

hej - Krzysiek

----------


## sylvia1

zgadza się że to co jest wadą kandyjczyka moze być jego zaletą.
W sytuacji gdy 1/2 dnia albo i więcej spędza się poza domem jest to zaleta. jednak dalje nie otrzymałam odpowiedzi czy kots z was w praktyce moze potwierdzić że legalett + kanadyjczyk= dobre roziwązanie a co z reszta? na poddaszu legalett chyba nie ? to co zmaist niego? woda raczej na prąd (mam obecnie terme i jestem bardzo zadoowlona ze ciepła woda leci od razu).
Natomiast porblme rachunków czy kotś mozę mi poweidzeić ile ogrzewanie takim legalettem kosztuje? np dla kandyjczyka o U=2,5 i 110m2?

Sylvia

----------


## _bogus_

*sylvia1* - nie udzielę jednym postem odpowiedzi na wszelkie Twoje pytania ale może znajdziesz kilka wskazówek?

1) Odnośnie Legalett a kanadyjczyk - wydaje się to na pierwszy rzut oka niezłe rozwiązanie gdyż na płycie chyba lepiej sprawdzają się lekkie konstrukcje a kanadyjczyk taki jest. I można szybko zbudować. Sam nieststy nie znam takiego rozwiązania w praktyce - więc najlepiej po prostu zapytaj w Legalettcie - na pewno odpwiedzą czy coś takiego powstało w Polsce. Czy dadzą namiar - nie wiem - to już zależy od inwestora - i zawsze ta ustawa o danych osobowych. Na stronie Legalettu jest info że w Kanadzie Legalett występuje więc jest duża szansa że to połączenie jest już technicznie sprawdzone.

2) Rozumiem że myślałaś o ścianach z U=0.25 W/K/m^2. Widzisz - to niestety za mało informacji by być w miare dokładnym. Podam przykład - u mnie, jeszcze przed ociepleniem, starty przez ściany przy U=0.3 były prawie takie jak przez wszystkie okna (po prostu dużo okien). Więc jak zredukowałem do 0,19 ściany to zminiejszyłem tylko połowę strat przez "boki" domu (bo to strat przez okna nie zmniejszyło). A przecież jeszcze zostaje strop i np. wentylacja. Myślę że dla konkretnego projektu podawane jest zapotrzebowanie na energię uwzględniające te wszystkie czynniki i możesz wziąść tą wartość i przemnożyć przez cenę en. elektrycznej. Wszystko inne, oprócz znalezienia kogoś kto wybudował dokładnie to co byś Ty chciała, będzie obarczone błedem rzędu 50 %.

3) Odnośnie ogrzewania góry - ja jeszcze góry nie urzytkuję (to u mnie jest zapas) ale znajoma z dokłądnie takim jak mój projektem (bez legalettu ale z grzejnikami elektrycznymi akumulacyjnymi) stwierdzia że z powodu obiegu powietrza wymuszonego wentylacją mechaniczną, na górze grzejniki w ogóóle się nie włączają. Więc myślę że wszystko zależy od projektu - i mogą się zdarzyć nawet takie sytuacje że na górze żadne grzejniki potrzebne nie będą. 

Gdyby jednak - zawsze istnieje możliwość grzejników elektrycznych, czy rozprowadzenia ciepłego powietrza z kominka (o ile takowy planujesz).

----------


## Maco

Mój dom to kandadyjczyk na Legalcie.
Jak na razie zużyłem 850kWk (od początku września).
Utrzymuję temperaturę ok 20-21C. Dom ma powierzchnię 150m2 użytkową. Ściany U=~0,19 wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem.

Parter bez użytkowego poddasza.

Na cwu dla 4-osobowej rodziny idzie przeciętnie 7kWh na dobę (Miroterm).


AniaK1,
Ciekawe dlaczego masz aż 4 agregaty ? U mnie są tylko dwa po 4,8kkW każdy co daje prawie 10kW w sumie.

----------


## sylvia1

Bogus dzięki za odpeowiedzi tak planuje kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepła. Mam na oku 2 firmy budujące kanadyjczyki 1- oferuje CO na gaz płynny , druga- twierdzi, że najlepsze są zwykłe grzejniki olejowe na prad (nawet nie akumulacyjne).
A ja wciąż jestem an etapie decyzji i na tym to etapie chciałym jak najwięcej danych zebrać coby potem z pustymi torbami nie pójść pod most   :Lol:  

Poza tym wybór firmy budującej kanadyjczyka nie jest prosty - powoli zastanawiam się czy się z tej technologii nie wycofać choć kusi mnie tempo budowy...

Sylvia

----------


## [email protected]

Tak się składa, że również jestem właścicielem szkieletorka na Legalett-cie. Dość obszernie wypowiadałem się w tym wątku: http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34908

----------


## pik33

Nie ma problemu z bezwładnością systemu i ciepłą pogodą bo płyta jest chłodna nawet jak grzeje  :wink:   To nie gorący kaloryfer. Po prostu, jak ma być w domu 24 stopnie to płyta ma niewiele więcej. Jak temperatura wzrośnie, to płyta po prostu mniej ciepła odda do domu a następnej nocy termostat nie włączy agregatu. O przegrzaniu ponad to co na termostacie nie ma mowy.

----------


## Maco

> Nie ma problemu z bezwładnością systemu i ciepłą pogodą bo płyta jest chłodna nawet jak grzeje   To nie gorący kaloryfer. Po prostu, jak ma być w domu 24 stopnie to płyta ma niewiele więcej. Jak temperatura wzrośnie, to płyta po prostu mniej ciepła odda do domu a następnej nocy termostat nie włączy agregatu. O przegrzaniu ponad to co na termostacie nie ma mowy.


A z tym to akurat do końca nie mogę się zgodzić. U mnie termostaty nastawione są na 21C i grzanie tylko w taryfie nocnej. Ostanio w ciepłe dni zdarza się stosunkowo często, że rano o 6:00 jest 21C bo nagrzała nocna taryfa a w dzień od słońca i zysków bytowych potrafi dojść nawet do 23C co sprawia wrażenie zbyt wysokiej temepratury.
Chyba będę myślał o jakimś uczącym się pogodowym sterowaniu...
Chociaż z drugiej strony nie jest to specjalnie przeszkadzające. W ostatnich ciepłych dniach przez 3 doby legalett wogóle się nie włączał...

----------


## sylvia1

dziękuję za odpowiedzi 
na dizeń dzisiejszy planuję: kominek jotul z rozprowadzeniem ciepła (grawitacyjnym chyba a moze mechanicznym- jeszcze nie wiem), na górze grzejniki na prąd (zwykłe - jako ew. dogrzewacze) + legalatt na dole. czy do tego konieczny jest rekuperator? (jesli pomyliłam nazwę z góry przepraszam).
Mam nadzieję że z torbami nie pójde   :Roll:  
ściany będą miały 15 cm wełny + 5 cm styropianu (lub wełny).
chętnie poczytam o waszych dalszych przygodach z legalettem.

Sylvia

----------


## maxymov

Witajcie
UFFF! Prawie godzinę zajęł mi przeczytanie całego tematu, ale opłacało się bo znalazłem praktycznie wszystkie odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie pytania.
 "Prawie" bo, za pozwoleniem, mam jeszcze jedno:

- jak wygląda u WAS spraw tłumienia dźwięków uderzeniowych? CZY posadzka bez izolacji akustycznej nie jest "głośna" ?

  Za szczere odpowiedzi z góry dziękuję

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AUTOMIK1

W części , gdzie mam terakotę - raczej nie ma żadnych odgłosów uderzenowych . Może wynika to z grubości betonu w fundamencie?
Tam ,gdzie są panele -  sa odgłosy - ale to chyba przypadłość paneli a nie podłoża.

----------


## Maco

Nie bardzo wiem o jakie odgłosy chodzi...

W bloku było tak, że jak komuś flaszka spadła to rzeczywiście było słychać nawet 2 piętra wyżej/niżej.

Ja mam wszędzie terakotę więc nie ma stukotu paneli. Jedyne jakieś dziwne ofłosy rejestruję, jak w kuchni coś większego spadnie na podłogę a w drugim końcu domu ten dźwięk jest o słaby i jendoczesnie trochę taki dziwny nie mający jednoznacznego kierunku pochodzenia. Może właśnie to jest ten efekt uderzenia w płytę, która leży sobie na styropianie ?

----------


## Filo

Witam,

Ujemnych efektów akustycznych w domu nie doznaje. W kategorii ciekawostek umieściłbym odgłosy słyszalne ale na zewnątrz domu ! Zawsze wiem kiedy dzieciaki w buciorach biegają po domu a potem mi wciskają kit, że zdjęły buty  :smile:

----------


## maxymov

> Zawsze wiem kiedy dzieciaki w buciorach biegają po domu a potem mi wciskają kit, że zdjęły buty  
> _________________



    Ottto mi chodzi. Czy te odgłosy są bardzo słyszalne?Czy słychać kroki chodzącej, niekoniecznie na szpilkach, osoby?


Apropos: właśnie czekam na wycenę płyty pod d09 "dom na 102" Muratora

Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Z pewnością do chodzenia po domu nie polecałbym drewniaków, bo reszta domowników oszaleje, ale chodzenie w normalnym obuwiu ( łapcie czy klapki na miękkiej podeszwie ) nie daje żadnych dokuczliwych dźwięków.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

Nie bylo mnie tu kilka dni i jakaz moja radosc, ze wymiana doswiadczeń tak sie rozwija. Tyle nowych osob i coraz wiecej uzytkownikow, ktorzy dziela sie swoimi praktycznymi doswiadczeniami.  :big grin:  

W naszym D04 zauwazam dokuczliwosc halasów niesionych z kuchni i salonu do reszty pokoi. Moim zdaniem nie sa one jednak zwiazane z Legalett, a z ukladem architektonicznym domu. Kuchnia jest otwarta i laczy sie poprzez salon z waskim korytarzem. Glosniejsze rozmowy sa wiec przenoszone poprzez korytarz, jak fala powodziowa, w kierunku reszty domu. W pewnym momencie mieszkania w nowym domu zauwazylismy, ze bedac w kuchni czy salonie zaczynamy coraz glosniej mowic do dzieci, do siebie czy do gosci. Glos odbija sie od scian i przy tak duzej powierzchni otwartej zwielokrotnia sie jego sila do tego stopnia, ze przy kilku osobach mowiacych trzeba sie prawie przekrzykiwac, a w pokojach na koncu korytarza o spaniu mozna tylko marzyc (nawet przy stoperach w uszach   :sad:  ).
To wg mnie jest powazny minus D04 i coraz czesciej mysle o zmianie rozwiazania w korytarzu (wstawienie drzwi oddzielajacych pokoje sypialne od reszty domu). Musze jednak w tym temacie kiedys wiecej "popracowac nad zoną"   :smile:  , ktora raczej jest temu przeciwna. Niebawem urodzi sie nasza najmlodsza pociecha i wtedy moze zmieni zdanie kiedy malenstwo nie bedzie moglo zasnac.   :cry:  
Natomiast jesli chodzi o chodzenie po domu, to jest normalnie. Nawet jak ktos chodzi na szpilkach, to jest to wg mnie podobny efekt jak na innym podlozu. Podobnie z chodzeniem w drewniakach - na deskach w kazdym domu "sama przyjemność"!  :Evil:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## pik33

Na hałas nie narzekam. Zwątpiłem jak pierwszy raz odpaliłem jeszcze otwarty agregat, wył jak 10 odkurzaczy. Na szczęście po skręceniu tego wszystkiego wraz z matą wygłuszającą teraz słychać tylko cichy szum.

A podłoga, jak podłoga. Nienormalności w hałasowaniu nie stwierdziłem. Na płycie leży sobie terakota...

----------


## _bogus_

Mam doświadczenia identyczne z *pik33* z zastrzeżeniem, że szumu wentylatora nie słyszę obecnie w ogóle (no chyba, że przyłożę ucho do obudowy kominka).

----------


## [email protected]

> Mam doświadczenia identyczne z *pik33* z zastrzeżeniem, że szumu wentylatora nie słyszę obecnie w ogóle (no chyba, że przyłożę ucho do obudowy kominka).


Czy wykombinowałeś coś dodatkowo, że nie szumi ?

----------


## _bogus_

> Napisał _bogus_
> 
> Mam doświadczenia identyczne z *pik33* z zastrzeżeniem, że szumu wentylatora nie słyszę obecnie w ogóle (no chyba, że przyłożę ucho do obudowy kominka).
> 
> 
> Czy wykombinowałeś coś dodatkowo, że nie szumi ?


Nic nie kombinowałem. Samo wyszło. Nawet mi to trochę przeszkadza bo nigdy nie wiem czy już czujnik włączył ogrzewanie po napaleniu w kominku czy nie. Muszą przykłądac ucho do kratki wentylacyjnej a ta ciepła jest i poparzyć się można  :wink:  Myślałem nawet o jakiejś diodce informującej o załączeniu dmuchawy  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Czy ktoś mógłby zdradzić jakie są orientacyjne koszty budowy takiej płyty wraz z legalettem - powiedzmy na pow ok 100 mkw.

----------


## maxymov

Witaj
 Właśnie dostałem wycenę płyty pod dom d09 Muratora, 122 m2 pow. zabudowy+ 40 m2 nieogrzewanego garażu na 50.000 + vat. Oferta obejmuje materiały + robocizna od A do Z ( włącznie z agregatami).

  Pozdrawiam

----------


## _bogus_

Ja zaś mam pytanie do tych co już mieszkają. Interesuje mnie wykończenie terenu wokół domu. Fundament (tą część styropianową) wykończyliście jakoś (tynk mozajkowy? normalny? obłożenie płytkami? po prostu przysypane ziemą?). Czy wokół zrobiliście jakąś opaskę? Jeśli tak to z czego? 

Mnie to czeka na wiosnę. Myślałem o tynku mozajkowym + opaska z tłucznia. Może ktoś ma doświadczenie z tymi bądź innymi rozwiązaniami.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Ja cokół na około domu wykonałem z płytek klinkierowych przyklejonych na klej elastyczny, podobnie jak fragment elewacji wokół drzwi wejściowych oraz wykusz. Płytki przyklejone zostały do podłoża wykonanego z siatki zatopionej w kleju ( identyczny jak do wykonania tynku ). Fugi wypełniłem specjalną fugą do klinkieru Mapei Keracolor w kolorze antracytowym. Opaska to krawężnik w odległości 70 cm od ściany oraz żwir frakcja 16-32. Niestety po czasie przypomniało mi się o tym, że pod żwir powinienem podłożyć geowłókninę zapobiegającą zarastaniu chwastami. Na razie nic nie rośnie, ale kiedyś chyba to poprawię. Żwirek ma to do siebie, że woda spadająca z okapu nie chlapie na elewacjęw związku z tym jest czysta. Jest też dużo prostrza i tańsza w wykonaniu od innych opasek np. z kostki brukowej.

----------


## pik33

Na styropian od Legalettu naklejone mam płytki klinkierowe. Zrobili zdaje się siatkę na kleju a na to dawali płytki. Wokół tego jest opaska betonowa o szerokości 1 m. Docelowo na opaskę pójdzie gres. Dalej gdzieniegdzie  jest skarpa, bo dom stoi na usypanej ze żwirku górce... a gdzieniegdie od razu trawnik.

----------


## Filo

A ja do poziomu "0" obsypałem keramzytem tworząc opaskę. Miałem dać na dół ściany płytki na kleju elastycznym aby uzyskać cokół, jednak tynk mineralny pomalowany farbą silikonową nie doznał zimą żadnych szkód, więc chyba zostanie jak jest.

----------


## Maco

Dzisiaj dostałem pierwszą fakturę za energię elektryczną po zainstalowaniu licznika dwutaryfowego (wcześniej miałem prąd budowlany).

I tutaj miło mnie ZE zaskoczył, bo w drugiej taryfie wyszło mi niecałe 23,5gr za kWh a obliczałem w/g cennika, że będzie 28gr.

Więc we wrześniu zapłaciłbym (tak miałem budowlany za 47gr) 58zł, w październiku 158 a do połowy listopada 131zł za samo ogrzewanie domu 150m2.

Dodatkowo dla 4-osobowej rodziny używając podgrzewacza Miroterm wychodzi mi niecałe 55zł miesięcznie za cwu.

----------


## piotr.nowy

No , No !!!

To jestem zdziwony. Wprawdzie jesień mamy dość ciepłą tego roku ale i tak spodziewałbym się sporo wyższych kosztów.
No chyba , że MACO należy do "klubu morsów"  :Lol:

----------


## Maco

Ja może bym i morsem chciał być ale żona jest ciepłolubna i bardzo dba, żęby dzieciaki nie marzły.

Utrzymujemy w domu temperaturę 19-23 stopni (19 w gospodarczym i sypialni, 20 w gabinecie i pokojach dziecinnych, 21 w salonie kuchni, 23 w łazienkach).

Do takich wyników niewątpliwie przyczynia się wentylacja z rekuperatorem, dodatkowa izolacja (ściany 28cm, sufit 30cm podłoga 20cm) okna fixy i ...

... ustawienie domu z oknami. Parę dni temu było dość mroźno ale pogodnie. Przez południowe okno (4mx2,3m) pięknie świeciło słońce na podłogę (ciemnobrązowa terakota) co po paru godzinach podniosło temperaturę w salonie o 2-3 stopnie !  Sam byłem zadziwiony.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

Temat jest tylko pośrednio związany z Legalett, ale jak mądrzy ludzie powiadają - radością trzeba się dzielić z innymi, więc...
26.10 urodziła nam się śliczna córeczka Magdalenka. 
Jest zdrowa, cicha (dobrze śpi, dużo je), ma 60 cm wzrostu i... wniosła dużo miłości do naszego domu, a przy tym odmładza rodziców...   :big grin:  

Podnieśliśmy dla niej trochę temperaturę w domu. W takiej ważnej i radosnej chwili rachunki za energię nie są tak istotne. Poza tym w tym roku jesień jest dla nas bardzo łaskawa. Przy takiej aurze na zewnątrz tylko starsze dzieci są trochę niezadowolne z braku możliwości jazdy na sankach i lepienia bałwana.

Nowy dom - nowa pociecha - kto następny?   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam 
Piotr O.

----------


## _bogus_

*Piotr O.* - gratuluję ! Niech rośnie zdrowo w szczęśliwej rodzinie !

Pozdrawiam

----------


## piotr.nowy

Wielkie gratulacje!
Pozdrowienia dla obu twoich Pań  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

*Piotrze O.* - Gratulacje, uklony dla Pań!

Czy ktoś ma już dzialający Legalett po wschodniej stronie Warszawy? Albo gdzieś niedaleko? Pooglądalbym jeszcze, szczególnie teraz, chlodną porą. Przeraża mnie wprawdzie cena, ale cieply fundament ciągle kusi...

*Matizka*, jak się wasz sprawdza? 

Pozdrawiam,

Maciek

----------


## pik33

Cena nie jest tragiczna jeśli uwzględnić że masz fundament, ogrzewanie i wylewkę izolowaną 16 cm styropianu - w jednym.

Tylko od razu trzeba "krzyczeć głośno" żeby przewymiarowali agregat - żeby grzał tylko w nocnej taryfie... i 5 razy przejrzeć projekt przed zaakceptowaniem żeby ustrzec się błędów. Jak już zaleją betonem to niewiele da się poprawić.

Podłoga nie jest gorąca a na parterze jest stabilna temperatura, wahania nie przekraczają 1 stopnia przy nocnym grzaniu. Podłoga wcale nie jest specjalnie ciepła, myślałem że będzie cieplejsza.

Zastanawiam się cały czas jak "wzmocnić" agregat, ale na razie nic mi do głowy nie przychodzi sensownego - i jak poprawić wymiennik nad kominkiem, bo praktycznie nie dziala. Też trudno wymyślić coś co da się zrobić bez rozebrania obudowy kominka. Tyle, że podobno teraz mają coś lepszego do współpracy z kominkiem, jakiś wymiennik który działa lepiej niż kawałek rury.

----------


## maxymov

Nnno tak, cały czas nad tym myślę.

A jaki masz przydział mocy?

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

Cena moze nie jest tragiczna - ale do przyjaznej tez jej daleko  :cry:  
Ja mam miec gaz - wiec przewymiarowanie mi zbedne. Jak sie ten patent sprawdza z kotlem gazowym jako zrodlem ciepla?

Pozdrawiam, Maciek

----------


## _bogus_

> Zastanawiam się cały czas jak "wzmocnić" agregat, ale na razie nic mi do głowy nie przychodzi sensownego - i jak poprawić wymiennik nad kominkiem, bo praktycznie nie dziala. Też trudno wymyślić coś co da się zrobić bez rozebrania obudowy kominka. Tyle, że podobno teraz mają coś lepszego do współpracy z kominkiem, jakiś wymiennik który działa lepiej niż kawałek rury.


Wiesz - ja sprawdziłem i mam tak, że jak działa kominek - to grzałki elektryczne są wyłączone (tzn. sterowniki w pokojach mogą sobie pokazywać, co chcą - w szczególności włączać grzałki - ale grzałki nie są włączane jak działa kominek). Gdyby u Ciebie było podobnie - i przy słabym wymienniku paliłbyś w kominku w czasie tej tańszej taryfy - to jak rozumiesz - nie grzałoby Ci wtedy elektrycznością. Więc może w tym tkwi przyczyna, że grzanie tylko w nocnej taryfie nie jest wystarczające?

Odnośnie zaś wymiennika - że prawie nie działa. Też miałem takie wrażenie. Więc zamontowałem termometry w agregacie - jeden na powrocie powietrza z kominka a drugi na powrocie powietrza po ogrzaniu pokoju. Mając te dwie wartości + wydajność wentylatora (z danych znamionowych wentylatora) mogłem ocenić wydajność wymiennika.

Okazało się, że wymiennik działa - acz raczej słabo. Ponieważ termometry mam podłączone do komputera - mogę obserwować piękne wykresy zmian temperatury. Wynika z nich, że w porywach mam ok. 600-700 W na jeden agregat (mam dwa agregaty - w drugim jednak nie mam termometrów - ale myślę, że jest podobnie lub trochę lepiej). 

Jak z tych danych wynika - rzeczywiście wymiennik trzeba będzie poprawić. I rzeczywiście Legallet ma nowe wymienniki. Ja u siebie też będę musiał coś zmienić - na razie jednak nie mam na to czasu. Mam nadzieję, że uda się poprawić sytuację bez rozwalania obudowy (mam dwie duże kratki z boku obudowy, więc może dostęp to drogą wystarczy). Ale jak mówiłem - na razie sprawą nie będę się zajmował z braku czasu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Filo

Witam,

mam już nowy wymiennik Legalettu i jak tylko obowiązki zawodowe odpuszczą (koniec roku budżetowego) to przystąpię do jego testów. Też myślę o użyciu sond połączonych z komputerem. Na rynku dostępne są tanie sondy i darmowe oprogramowanie ale przy termoparach max 120C - co wydaję się być zbyt niską górną granicą pomiaru.
Bogus, jakich sond używasz ?

----------


## _bogus_

*Filo* - ja termometr instalowałem w agregacie - a nie w obudowie kominka. Wiec temperatury mam mniejsze niż 40 stopni. Czyli nic specjalnie wymyślnego nie jest potrzebne. Żeby w agregacie było 120 C to moc z kominka do agregatu byłaby na poziomie 6 kW.

Co używam - termometry jednoukładowe Dallas ds18s20. To jest taki termometr + przetwornik + komputerek – wszystko wielkości tranzystora. Kosztuje toto 11-15 zł (zależy od sklepu). Żeby podłączyć do komputera potrzeba jeszcze zlutować sobie przejściówkę (koszt ok. 7 zł). I tyle.

Te czujniki temperatury można podłączać do dwu przewodów w ilości większej niż 1 (np. 4). Czyli taka jedna przejściówka wystarczy do kilku czujników temperatury. Z tym, że ponieważ to jest zasilane z RS-232 poprzez te dwa przewody to przy większej ilości czujników nie zawsze wszystkie termometry działają (np. u mnie nie ma problemów - dwa działają zawsze, ale 4 to np. działają - ale po zresetowaniu komputera to już nie działają)

Do tego oprogramowanie - darmowe i całkiem niezłe. 

O ile pamiętam czujnik wg producenta pracuje do temp. 125 C a dokładność ok. 0,05 C.

Więcej możesz się dowiedzieć na stronie http://termik.ok.9x.pl/ oraz forum elektroda http://elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?t=13526

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

W imieniu moich kochanych dziewczyn i swoim dziekuje za zyczenia i gratulacje. Magdusia rośnie jak na drożdżach i daje nam juz troche "popalic" w nocy. Najważniejsze, ze wszyscy jestesmy zdrowi, bo...
używamy Legalett   :smile:  
Z tego o czym piszecie wnioskuje, ze i ja kiedys bede musiał zmienic rury na wymiennik ciepła w kominku. Pomiary Bogusia (600-700W) sa wg mnie poprawne. Z rozmowy tel. z p. Wojtkiem N. wiem, ze nowy wymiennik ma dawać znacznie wiecej - ponad 2 kW (temp. na wlocie do agregatu od strony kominka będzie znacznie wyższa niż teraz).
Chyba warto będzie poświęcić przerobienie góry kominka (u mnie to tylko płyty kartonowo gipsowe i izolacja) dla wymiany rur na wymiennik i zysku energetycznego rzedu 1,5 kW.
Ale to dopiero za jakis czas.
Serdecznie wszystkich pozdrawiam i lece do domu...
Piotr

----------


## Maco

Piotr,
gratulacje !

Potwierdzam, że podłoga przy legalecie nie jest jakoś wyraźnie ciepła - w niektórych miejscahc czuś jak się chodzi boso ale na ogół jest raczej nautralna - co oczywiście nie przeszkadza utrzymaniu stabilnej (20-23) tempoeratury w domu na razie tylko przy nocnym grzaniu i jeszcze bez wspomagania kominkiem.
Średnia miesięczna za parę ostanich miesięcy (pow.150m2, k ścian 0,17, wentylacja z rekuperatorem):
pażdziernik 22,4 kWh
listopad 50,9 k Wh
grudzień (do wczoraj) 55 kWh

----------


## Piotr O.

Dzięki Maco.

Dostaliśmy z ZE rachunek za ostatnie dwa miesiące. Kwota 446 zł czyli za miesiąc 223 zł. Znacznie lepiej, jak w roku ubiegłym. Był to jednak rok pierwszy i większe mrozy. Grzaliśmy trochę mniej w niektórych pomieszczeniach.
Zobaczymy jak będzie dalej.
Serdecznie pozdrawiam życząc radosnych, pogodnych, zdrowych i spędzonych w rodzinnym gronie Świąt Bożego Narodzenia.
Piotr

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Czy ktoś mógłby zdradzić jakie są orientacyjne koszty budowy takiej płyty wraz z legalettem - powiedzmy na pow ok 100 mkw.


 Mam wycenę dla płyty 70 m2 ( 7x10m) , agregat na cztery pętle grzewcze : ok 20.000 zł

----------


## Niesmiertelny

Przeczytalem i jestem znowu troche madrzejszy .Tez mam legallet pradowy juz 2lata chociaz jeszcze nie odpalany (bo nie mieszkam).Nadejszla wiekopomna chwiła coby zaczac klasc podlogi i bardzo bylem ciekawy  jak sie zachowuja panela drewniane na legallecie ale doczytalem ze ktorys z forumowiczow ma i nie narzeka s
Srednio usmiechala mi sie terakota w salonie i zastanawialem sie wlasnie nad panelami ale mam tam wyjscie  na taras wiec pewnie w tym miejscu z czasem by sie zniszczyly i wymyslilem sobie terakote drewniana  :big grin:   ta sie nie zniszczy  :smile:  chyba.Ale gdzie indziej  pomysle w takim razie nad panelami  Kafle daja jednak uczucie chlodu nawet jak sa cieple  :smile:  
Gdy ja decydowalem sie na legallet nie bylo  jescze tyle informacji od uzytkownikow na jego temat co teraz ale po przeczytaniu postow mysle ze byla to dobra decyzja .Mialem troche   :Evil:  !! klopotow z autoryzowanym wykonawca ktorym byl Pan Pawlowski   :Evil:  a i jakosc wykonania odbiegala od zalozonej w umowie .  Duze Konsekwencje z tego tytulu poniosl jednak  wykonawca  a i pan Wojtek N. z Legalletu   troche sie zrewanzowal za wpadke .
Genarelnie moglo byc lepiej ale narazie wszystko dalej stoi i sie nie zawalilo   :big grin:

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

Witam !
Ja też od niedawna (od 2 grudnia) jestem użytkownikiem Legalettu i chciałbym się podzielić moimi spostrzeżeniami. Nasz dom jest parterowy, ma 125m2, ściana to BK24 + 15cm styropianu, sufit ocieplony 25cm warstwą wełny mineralnej, wentylacja z rekuperatorem Bartosz. Na podłogach są panele, poza kuchnią, łazienkami i korytarzem, gdzie jest terakota. Oto moje uwagi:

 System działa ! - miałem obawy, czy ten w końcu dość nowatorski pomysł zda egzamin w naszym domu Jest ekonomiczny - do wczoraj zużyliśmy w II taryfie 1530 kWh - w tym jest również zużycie zmywarki, bojlera, pralki, które pracują wyłącznie w nocy, co przy cenie 0,175 gr/kWh pozwoli nam na koniec miesiąca zamknąć się w kwocie 300 zł. Myśle, że z tej kwoty na  Legalett trzeba przeznaczyć nie więcej niż 250 zł. Fakt, że zima jest łagodna, ale nie sądzę, żeby nawet w największe mrozy kwota ta została podwojona. Temperatura jest w domu bardzo stabilna - Legalett stabilizuje nam ją na 19°C, po powrocie z pracy i w weekendy rozpalamy w kominku (Jotul + DGP z turbiną Darco) - w ciagu godziny mamy temperaturę 20 - 21°C w całym domu. W grudniu zużyliśmy 12 worków brykietu drzewnego po 10 zł/szt. Systemem należy nauczyć się sterować - my mamy trzy agregaty po 3 kW każdy (6 grzałek). Gdy wszystkie grzałki włączały się o tej samej porze i pracowały przez tę samą ilość czasu, to dochodziło do sytuacji, że w salonie było najzimniej, a w sypialniach najcieplej - były to nawet 3°C różnicy. Na szczęście dzięki termostatom i metodzie prób i błędów w końcu udało mi się wyrównać temperaturę we wszystkich pomieszczeniach na jednakowym poziomie. Najcieplej jest tylko niestety w pomieszczeniu technicznym, gdzie są umieszczone dwa agregaty. Były problemy z wyciszeniem agregatów - było słychać ich szum i to dość wyraźnie. Jednak po zagipsowaniu wszystkich dziur na przejściach kabli elektrycznych i wymianie usczelek nie słychać już nic i należy przyłożyć ucho do agregatu, żeby cokolwiek usłyszeć. Współpraca Legalettu z kominkiem, to jedyna rzecz, która się u mnie nie sprawdziła - słychać hałas przepływającego powietrza przez rury i nie bardzo wiem jak to wyciszyć (na szczęście zwykle już śpimy gdy agregaty pracują), termostaty są ustawione na 80°C a takiej temperatury w obudowie kominka u mnie jeszcze nigdy nie było, co prawda można uregulować w jakiś sposób te termostaty, ale teraz nie mam już do nich dostępu, więc pozostaje mi tylko albo rozebranie obudowy kominka lub ustawienie termostatu w turbinie DGP na 80°C (teraz jest to 50°C i tak zalecał instalator - ciekaw jestem, co by się stało, gdybym ustawił ten termostat na 80°C - poza tym, że włączałby się z mniejszą częstotliwością i dmuchałby gorętszym powietrzem do pomieszczeń, to czy nie miałoby to ujemnego wpływu na sprawność całego systemu - proszę o wasze sugestie w tej kwestii) Podłogi są zimne, tzn. nie czuć, że podłoga grzeje - ani na panelach, ani na terakocie, podłoga wydaje się być neutralna, co dziwi nie tylko mnie, ale i inne osoby - najważniejsze, ze się to sprawdza. System ma bardzo dużą bezwłądność - podniesienie temperatury w pomieszczeniu o 1°C wymaga dostarczenia dość dużej ilośći energi, ale za to temperatura ta jest utrzymywana później praktycznie przez cały dzień - nawet jak robi się cieplej na zewnątrz, to temperatura w domu się nie zmienia.
To tyle na razie moich spostrzeżeń po prawie miesiącu użytkowania. Jak do tej pory jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni zarówno od strony ekonomicznej jak i komfortu cieplnego w domu, mam nadzieję, że kolejne miesiące nie zweryfikują negatywnie mojej opinii.

----------


## [email protected]

Praktycznie mogę potwierdzić wszystkie spostrzeżenia Leszka Borkowskiego. U mnie niestety dziewczyny lubią ciepełko i temperaturę mam ustawioną na 21 stopni. Lubimy też palić w kominku i praktycznie codziennie wieczorem go odpalamy. Niestety rzeczywiście słychać szum powietrza przepływającego w rurach umieszczonych w czopuchu kominka. Mam wyprowadzone 2 obwody, więc hałas podwójny, nie to żeby specjalnie przeszkadzał, ale słyszalny. Obecnie nie zdecydowałbym się na ich wyprowadzanie. Termostatów jeszcze nie zamontowałem z powodu braku czasu, ale mam możliwość dostępu od poddasza, więc da się to zrobić bez problemu. W części pomieszczeń mam panele zwykłe, w jednym pokoju drewniane. W przypadkui paneli drewnianych oczekiwana temperatura uzyskiwana jest kilka godzin później, ale znacznie dłużej temperatura ta jest utrzymywana na stałym poziomie. Miejscami podłoga jest wyraźnie ciepła ( w miejscach zagięć obwodów grzewczych ). Jeżeli chodzi o koszty to wygląda to mniej więcej podobnie do poprzedników. Komfort użytkowania oceniam na bardzo wysoki.

----------


## Wronka

Witam,
niemal z zapartym tchem czytalam dyskusje o Legalecie :)) Dzis rano rozmawialam z Panem Wojtkiem N. (wtedy jeszcze nie wiedzialam, ze jest tak wazna postacia w procesie :)) i czekam na wycene od niego.
Zainteresowalam sie Legaletem z uwagi na kiepskie warunki gruntowe i koniecznosc kopania fundamentow na ponad 2 metry. Czy ktos z Was zdecydowal sie na Legalett z powodu nienajlepszych wynikow badan geotechnicznych? Druga rzecz: czy slyszeliscie o solidnej firmie, ktora ogranicza sie tylko do plyty, bez ogrzewania? Spodziewam sie ze koszty bylyby wowczas duzo nizsze...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

Koszty samej płyty bez ogrzewania pewnie byłyby niższe, tylko weź pod uwagę, że w cenie Legalettu masz już kompletny system grzewczy, który wykonany w najprostrzej postaci daje wydatek kilkunastu do kilkudziesięciu tysięcy, więc ostatecznie może się okazać, że płyta nieogrzewana + osobny system grzewczy wyjdzie drożej. Można trochę zaoszczędzić na kosztach Legalettu organizując we własnym zakresie podsypkę i beton, ale trzeba to gruntownie przemyśleć czy jesteś w stanie biegać za tym wszystkim sama.

----------


## Niesmiertelny

U mnie niestety waruki gruntowe byly nienajlepsze .Pole (dzialka budowlana )ktore orano przez iles tam lat bylo tak miekkie i podmokle ze kazda ciezarowka ktora wjezdzala topila sie po przejechaniu kilkunastu metrow   :Evil:  ,chociaz kazda nastepna  wjezdzala coraz dalej  :big grin:  .Waruki gruntowe byly jedznym z powodow zainteresowania sie legalletem drugimbyl brak dostepu do gazu (brak sieci),zostawal albo prad ,butla z gazem na dzialce lub zbiorniki z olejem w domu.Po wielu  przemysleniach prad wydawal mi sie najrozsadniejszy.  .Udalo mi sie zalatwic za darmo ziemie na podwyzszenie terenu ,niestety po wykonaniu pozniej odwiertow geotechnicznych okazalo sie ze trzeba wymienic pod plyta cala nawiezina ziemie bo legallet na tym nnie podejmie sie plyty postawic .No i treba bylo kupowac i kupowac i kupowac i wozic i wozic ten zwir  :cry:  
JAk sie pozniej okazalo z czasem cala nawieziona ziemia tak sie ubila ze wielkie ciezarowki TATRY wjezdzaly na dzialke nawet po deszczach.Ale co zwirek to zwirek i nie zaluje ze chalupka na tym stoi.
Najlepsze bylo jak "ekipa" stawiala  plyte ludzie przychodzili i pytali sie Panie co to za wynalazek i jeszcze w dodaku na prad i tyle kosztuje ?! Za takie pieniadze to ja bym pol chalupy zbudowal!musisz pan miec duzo pieniedzy   :ohmy:  a budowlancy twierdzili ze nie ma takiej mozliwosci zeby to sie wszystko pozniej nie zawalilo.PAnie kto to widzial zeby dom stawiac na styropianie i bez fundametow?!
I co !sie nie zawalilo i stoi i mysle ze postoi jeszcze dlugo ale oni chyba tego nie czytaja  :big grin:

----------


## eRaf

Do Leszek Borkowski
Witam, jak się sprawuje Bartosz w połączeniu z DGP turbinowym, czy jest to wspólna instalacja czy też dwie niezależne ?
Pzdr
Raf

----------


## eRaf

Do Leszek Borkowski
Witam, jak się sprawuje Bartosz w połączeniu z DGP turbinowym, czy jest to wspólna instalacja czy też dwie niezależne ?
Pzdr
Raf

----------


## _bogus_

> (...) Współpraca Legalettu z kominkiem, to jedyna rzecz, która się u mnie nie sprawdziła - słychać hałas przepływającego powietrza przez rury i nie bardzo wiem jak to wyciszyć (na szczęście zwykle już śpimy gdy agregaty pracują), termostaty są ustawione na 80°C a takiej temperatury w obudowie kominka u mnie jeszcze nigdy nie było, co prawda można uregulować w jakiś sposób te termostaty, ale teraz nie mam już do nich dostępu, więc pozostaje mi tylko albo rozebranie obudowy kominka lub ustawienie termostatu w turbinie DGP na 80°C (teraz jest to 50°C i tak zalecał instalator - ciekaw jestem, co by się stało, gdybym ustawił ten termostat na 80°C - poza tym, że włączałby się z mniejszą częstotliwością i dmuchałby gorętszym powietrzem do pomieszczeń, to czy nie miałoby to ujemnego wpływu na sprawność całego systemu - proszę o wasze sugestie w tej kwestii) (...)


Jeśli masz te same czujniki co ja - to jest nie do końca tak z tym regulowaniem. Cały włącznik składa się z czujnika (metalowy "ołówek" o długości tak z 10 cm i średnicy ok. 5 mm) połączonego przewodem (na oko z 1 m) z przekaźnikiem. Przekaźnik ten łączy się przewodem z agregatem. I tyle. Nie widziałem tu żadnej możliwości regulacji poza możliwością umieszczania czujnika w różnych miejscach. 

To że jak mówisz, masz DGP ustawione na 50°C wcale nie oznacza że wszędzie tam jest taka temperatura. Na pewno sam kominek albo np. rura odprowadzająca spaliny, nagrzewa się do temperatury znacznie wyższej. Więc jedyny sposób (oprócz zwiekszania temp. DGP) to przesunięcie czujnika do miejsca nagrzewanego do wyższej temp. (np. może da się to zrobić poprzez jakąś kratkę wentylacyjną?)

Zanim się za to zabieżesz - muszę Ci jednak powiedzieć, jak już pisałem to wyżej, że moc przekazywana z kominka do agregatu nie musi być duża.  U mnie np. jest maksymalnie na poziomie 600-700 W na agregat (czyli jedną rurę dochodzącą do kominka). Może u Ciebie będzie więcej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

> Witam, jak się sprawuje Bartosz w połączeniu z DGP turbinowym, czy jest to wspólna instalacja czy też dwie niezależne ?


Instalacje są niezależne, tak mi doradzono zarówno w Bartoszu jak i w firmie montującej DGP. Łączenie obu tych systemów wg mnie nie ma większego uzasadnienia ekonomicznego (zyskuje się praktycznie tylko na przewodach), ani też technicznego.




> Jeśli masz te same czujniki co ja - to jest nie do końca tak z tym regulowaniem. Cały włącznik składa się z czujnika (metalowy "ołówek" o długości tak z 10 cm i średnicy ok. 5 mm) połączonego przewodem (na oko z 1 m) z przekaźnikiem. Przekaźnik ten łączy się przewodem z agregatem. I tyle. Nie widziałem tu żadnej możliwości regulacji poza możliwością umieszczania czujnika w różnych miejscach.


Czujniki mamy te same - o możliwości ich regulacji dowiedziałem się od p. Wojtka Naruckiego - na przekaźniku z tyłu jest gdzieś pokrętło schowane pod obudową, dokładnie nie pamiętam gdzie, ale na pewno jest tam coś takiego. Dzięki za pomysł z umieszczeniem czujnika w innym miejscu, ale też tego próbowałem i niestety przewody są za krótkie.

----------


## _bogus_

> Czujniki mamy te same - o możliwości ich regulacji dowiedziałem się od p. Wojtka Naruckiego - na przekaźniku z tyłu jest gdzieś pokrętło schowane pod obudową, dokładnie nie pamiętam gdzie, ale na pewno jest tam coś takiego. Dzięki za pomysł z umieszczeniem czujnika w innym miejscu, ale też tego próbowałem i niestety przewody są za krótkie.


Jeśli te pomiędzy "czujnikiem" a przekaźnikiem - to rzeczywiście chyba ciężko byłoby je przedłużyć. Ale jeśli ten pomiędzy agregatem a przekaźnikiem - to betka. 

A co do regulacji w przekaźniku - to aż sprawdzę. Do przekaźnika mam dostęp bezproblemowy (muszę jedynie zdjąć obrazek ze ściany  :wink:  ). Po jednej stronie ściany jest kominek. Po drugiej stronie ściany - w puszce - jest przekaźnik. Przez dziurkę w ścianie przechodzi przewód do czujnika zainstalowanego w obudowie kominka.

Pozdrawiam i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.

----------


## Wronka

L&G,
przypuszczam, ze wiekszosc z Was przed podjeciem decyzji o legalecie robila porownanie - chocby zgrubne - kosztow legalett vs tradycyjne fundamenty +grzejniki. Prosze podzielcie sie tymi kalkulacjami.

Szczesliwego Nowego Roku!

----------


## eRaf

Hej Legalettowcy, zapadliście w zimowy sen ?
Jak tam się grzeje w tą "mroźną" zimę ?
Pls podzielcie się swoimi doświadczeniami z ostatniego okresu ?
Pzdr

----------


## grego

Do Leszka Borkowskiego!  Jak sprawuje się Bartosz? Czy jest głośny? Ile kosztowała instalacja z reku. (dla domku o pow. ...)? Jaka jest faktycznie wydajność odzysku ciepła? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grego

Legalettowcy! Mieszkam na Górnym Ślasku. *Czy mający Legalett, najlepiej pod D09 lub D09b, a mieszkający w pobliżu* mogliby podzielić się doświadczeniami? - proszę. Pozdrawiam   :Confused:

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

> Hej Legalettowcy, zapadliście w zimowy sen ? 
> Jak tam się grzeje w tą "mroźną" zimę ?


Zima rzeczywiście nas rozpieszcza. Od uruchomienia Legalettu (2 grudnia) do dzisiaj zużyłem 3050 kWh w II taryfie, z czego szacuję, że na ogrzewanie poszło nie więcej niż 2300 kWh. Do tego spaliłem jeszcze brykietu drzewnego w kominku za 260 zł. Na razie jest więc super, zobaczymy co będzie przy prawdziwej zimie.



> Jak sprawuje się Bartosz? Czy jest głośny? Ile kosztowała instalacja z reku. (dla domku o pow. ...)? Jaka jest faktycznie wydajność odzysku ciepła?


Bartosz sprawuje się bez zarzutu, efekt jego działania najlepiej było widać gdy zapomniałem włączyć go pewnego razu na noc - rano na wszystkich szybach były skropliny, a w domu panował specyficzny zapach, trudno nawet określić czego. Wymiennik pracuje zwykle na 2-3 stopniu (w skali 10 stopniowej), w razie naszej nieobecności na 1, w zależności od potrzeb czasami zwiększam jego moc nawet na maxa.  Co do hałasu, to jeżeli ktoś nie wie, że jest reku, to jego nie usłyszy, słyszę go tylko w salonie, nad którym jest zamocowany, w pozostałych pomieszczeniach jest niesłyszalny. Koszt reku to 7000 zł (125m2). Wydajności odzysku ciepła nigdy nie mierzyłem, nie ma to dla mnie aż tak wielkiego znaczenia.

----------


## eRaf

Do użytkowników Legalett:
1. Czy instalację wodną i ew. do centralnego odkurzacza robiliście w legalecie czy też dopiero po wylaniu płyty na wierzchu ?
Ponoć jeżeli w legalecie to trzeba używać rur w jednym kawałku i w takim rozwiązaniu mogą się tworzyć po wylaniu "górki" trudne do wypoziomowania
2. jak łączyliście taras i schody z Legalett ? Oddylatowany od płyty i z dodatkową stopą fundamentową na końcu tarasu ?
3. czy łączyliście instalację odgromową ze zbrojeniem płyty i w jaki sposób ?
4. czy ktoś z Was ma legalett+ściana 3W, jak zamocowana jest warstwa licowa na cokole (ponoć trzeba ją połączyć specjalnie z warstwą nośną aby nie osiadła)

Ostatnio rozawiałem z Legalett Gdańsk, pytania i odpowiedzi zamieściłem tutaj: http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...light=legalett
Znajdziecie tam być może odpowiedzi na pytania stawiane w tym wątku
Pzdr

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Do użytkowników Legalett:
> 1. Czy instalację wodną i ew. do centralnego odkurzacza robiliście w legalecie czy też dopiero po wylaniu płyty na wierzchu ?
> Ponoć jeżeli w legalecie to trzeba używać rur w jednym kawałku i w takim rozwiązaniu mogą się tworzyć po wylaniu "górki" trudne do wypoziomowania
> 
> Ostatnio rozawiałem z Legalett Gdańsk, pytania i odpowiedzi zamieściłem tutaj: http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...light=legalett
> Znajdziecie tam być może odpowiedzi na pytania stawiane w tym wątku
> Pzdr


Na mój chłopski rozum to po to z jednej rury , żeby się te " górki " nie tworzyły na łączeniach.  :ohmy:

----------


## eRaf

Masz rację rurki w jednym kawałku to podstawa - bezpieczeństwo i większy spokój sumienia, tylko ponoć rurki te układa się w górnej części płyty i mimo wszystko tworzą się te "górki". A może jednak nie ma z tym żadnego problemu tylko dla wykonawcy z Legalett jest więcej dokładniejszej pracy do wykonania.
Pzdr

----------


## [email protected]

Nie wiem w czym tu widzicie problem... Ciepłą i zimną wodę wykonałem przed zalaniem płyty wykorzystując system Hepworth. Końce rur wyprowadzone zostały w miejscach poszczególnych urządzeń i połączone odpowiednimi złączkami już ponad płytą w trakcie robót wykończeniowych. Rury po prostu położyłem w rurach peszla na dolnym zbrojeniu i po kłopocie. Żałuję tylko, że posłuchałem jednego fachowca i nie dałem dodatkowej otulliny termicznej na cwu i cyrkulację - są spore straty. Poza tym nie było żadnych górek czy czegośtam.

----------


## _bogus_

Nie mam wody rozprowadzonej w Legalecie (bo nie udało mi się zgrać hydraulika z wylewaniem Legalettu). Natomiast mam rury do odkurzacza. Nie wiem czy w ogóle istnieją rury bezłączeniowe do odkurzania więc oczywiście mam normalne rury. Nie stanowiły one żadnego problemu przy zalewaniu płyty (przynajmniej ja takowego nie zauważyłem) - płyta była i jest gładka. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

> przypuszczam, ze wiekszosc z Was przed podjeciem decyzji o legalecie robila porownanie - chocby zgrubne - kosztow legalett vs tradycyjne fundamenty +grzejniki. Prosze podzielcie sie tymi kalkulacjami.


Podepne się do pytania Wronki - bo ciekawe z punktu widzenia ew. posiadacza L-płyty.
Pozdrawiam - Maciek

----------


## piotr.nowy

Dosyć ciężko zrobić jakieś porównanie ogólne.
Bardzo zmienia się koszt tradycyjnych fundamentów w zależności od ich długości. W moim projekcie są tylko pod ścianami zewnętrznymi, w sumie 34 mb. Gdyby była 1 ściana nośna wewnętrzna to fundamentów byłoby o 25-30% więcej. Cena ich wykonania oczywiście odpowiednio wyższa. Przy płycie nie ma różnicy.
Poza tym legalett to również ogrzewanie a ono może być różne. Inna cena jeśli planujesz np wysokiej klasy olejowe a inna przy kotle na paliwo stałe. 
Zmierzam tym wywodem do tego , że trzeba by zrobić porównanie do konkretnego projektu.   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## eRaf

> ...czy ktoś z Was ma legalett+ściana 3W, jak zamocowana jest warstwa licowa na cokole (ponoć trzeba ją połączyć specjalnie z warstwą nośną aby nie osiadła)...


  Czy nikt nie robił Legalettu pod ścianę 3W ???

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam!

Cieszy mnie tak duża liczba listów i rosnąca liczba osób, które mogą sie podzielić swoim doświadczeniem z użytkowania Legalett.
Taki był zamysł przy tworzeniu tego tematu na forum.
Dziękuję za Wasze listy. Szczególnie dzięki dla Leszka B. za obszerne podzielenie się swoimi ciekawymi doświadczeniami.

"Czy nikt nie robił Legalettu pod ścianę 3W ???"
eRaf nie denerwuj się proszę. Nie wiem czy nikt, ale ja nie. Ściany mam keramzytowe z Praefa.
Dzięki Ci za pytania i odpowiedzi dotyczące Legalett. Prawie wszystkie potwierdzam.

Z braku czasu napisze tylko krótko .
Instalacje wodną wykonywała (dodatkowo) ekipa z Legalett. Rurki wodne są PCV i mam ułożone w drugiej warstwie styropianu. Są normalnie łączone. Przy takim rozwiązaniu o "górkach" nie może być mowy.
Po ponad roku ich używania mam tylko jedną uwagę, którą sygnalizował tu [email protected] wcześniej. Nie zrobiona została cyrkulacja i chwile trzeba spuszczać wode, aby doszła ciepła woda. Poza tym wszystko jest OK.

grego poszukaj na forum listów od Filo - on jest chyba z Górnego Śląska. Ja mieszkam w D04.

W kominku szumi (dwa obwody) i dlatego coraz bardziej myślę o zmianie zwyklych rur na wymiennik. Jak starczy czasu i pieniędzy, to przed jesienią nastąpi taka zmiana.
Za to sam kominek daje dużo radości i ciepła. Palimy głównie brykietami z trocin. Drewno głównie na noc dla podtrzymania palenia do rana.
Leszku B. napisz proszę ile kosztowała Ciebie 1 tona brykietów (mnie 280 zł).
Gazownia kolejny raz odpowiedziała, że w najblizszym czasie nie przewidują inwestycji. Wg nich "zbyt mała jest liczba potencjalnych użytkowników". 34 domy to za mało? Ach, ta socjalistyczna ekonomia!

Zima nastała dopiero teraz i podobnie jak rok temu ogrzewanie sprawdza się bardzo dobrze. Na rachunek z ZE dopiero czekamy. Poprzednie dwa miesiące były "tanie jak barszcz" - za miesiąc ok. 140 zł za ogrzewanie.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

PS. Ostatnio odwiedziło mnie kilka osób zainteresowanych Legalett. Może w regionie przybędzie użytkowników tego dobrego ogrzewania. Wtedy założymy "Klub miłośników Legalett".  :Smile: )

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

A ja będę lekko nie-w-kierunku i zapytam "twierdząco" - a nie masz ty Piotrze.O jednak jakichś dodatkowych/pozaforumowych/poza-tylko-własno-budowalnych"  układów z Legalettem ?  :smile: 
pozdr jak zawsze ciepło - Krzysiek

----------


## Piotr O.

Krzysztofie!

Jak Cię lubię tak się na to zapytam Ciebie: a czemu Waszmość pytasz? 
Ty Jegomość nie bądź taki ciekawski "nie-w-kierunku" i mnie tu "układów" nie sugeruj, bo jeszcze znajdziesz siebie "na hicie ostatnich dni" czyli liście "W".   :big grin:  
I love Legalett!   :Lol: 

Czy zaczynasz żałować, że nie masz Legalett?   :sad:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Na liscie W sprawdzalem - nie ma mnie  :sad: 
Za legalettem nie tęsknie mimo wszystko - u mnie z powodu szkód górniczych taka konstrukcja byłaby jeszcze droższa niż to co mam,  a potem posadowienie ścian nośnych w stosunku do płyty i podłoża byłoby dla mnie problemem. Abstrahuję od "fundamentalnej" zasady pracy legalettu (bo wg mnie duża bezwładność cieplna to raczej wada niż zaleta - z tego wynika kwestia komplikacji systemu sterowania).
Po prostu Twoje teksty ciągle postrzegam jako entuzjastycznie-reklamowe, a jestem na to wyczulony z powodu mojej aktualnej pracy 

pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## Piotr O.

Krzysztofie!

"Po prostu Twoje teksty ciągle postrzegam jako entuzjastycznie-reklamowe, a jestem na to wyczulony z powodu mojej aktualnej pracy"

Jak postrzegasz tak postrzegasz i to jest Twoje... 
Jak Ciebie lubię tak jeszcze raz Ci obszerniej odpiszę. 
Innych czytających proszę o wybaczenie, wyrozumiałość i uśmiech, że w tym miejscu, ale publicznie Krzysztof kolejny raz wyzywa mnie na „budowlany pojedynek”.  :sad:   Krzysztof to taki "zaczepny" gość - może kogoś lub siebie kiedyś "rozerwać".     :Wink2:  

Ja to Twoje postrzeganie postrzegam tak trochę, jako rodzaj "zboczenie zawodowego" (każdy zawód takie ma).  :Lol:  
Gdybyś uważnie przeczytał moje listy, to bez problemu znalazłbyś także informacje o pewnych niedogodnościach  Legalett (np. o bezwładności, która może być postrzegana raz jako wada, a innym razem jako zaleta; o wyraźnie słyszanym szumie wentylatorów w moim domu).
Podobnie jak inni na forum *staram się dzielić faktami* dotyczącymi użytkowania  m.in. Legalett i Praefa. Taka była idea stworzenia tematu, w którym teraz piszemy. I uwierz mi proszę, że nie ma w tym podtekstów, jak piszesz:"entuzjastycznie-reklamowych". Pewnie większość z nas tu piszących dzieli się tym, co dobre lub złe. Skoro więc postrzegam Legalett dobrze, to tak piszę. 
Czy z racji jak piszesz "aktualnej pracy" sugerujesz mi, abym tego nie robił? A czemu?

Trochę niepokoi mnie Twój stosunek do mnie. Jest on "sinusoidalny". W naszych kontaktach tu na forum sytuacja powtarza się wg mnie cyklicznie .

Pisząc wg Twoich kategorii *postrzegam* to tak.
Czytasz mojego e-mail i kojarzysz mnie z początkami naszej znajomości czyli IED i przypominają Ci się przykre wspomnienia niespełnionych planów budowy tanio domu z tą firmą. Ponieważ ja o IED pisałem dobrze (bo moje doświadczenia były dobre), więc moja osoba kojarzy Ci się nieufnie.
Na Twoje zaczepne i podejrzliwe pytania odpowiadam i wyjaśniam. Po czym wydaje się, że jest już w porządku - "jesteśmy kumplami".   :smile:  
Ale niestety nie, bo po jakimś czasie czytajac mój nowy list np. o Legalett, znów podejrzliwe dziwisz się, że nie narzekam, *nie doszukuje się czegoś czego nie ma itp.*
Tak "sinusoidalnie" postrzegam to ja, nie jest to dla mnie miłe i żałuję, że tu wobec wszystkich czytających forum, kolejny raz Ci  to wyjaśniam. 
Kolejny raz mam nadzieję, że po raz ostatni, bo w przeciwnym wypadku może sie zdarzyc tak, że stracę dla Ciebie cierpliwość i będę mniej łagodny w słowach.   :Mad:  

Proszę, abyś ewentualnym, następnym razem, zanim napiszesz coś "podejrzliwego" na mój temat zastanowił się najpierw po co i dlaczego, chcesz to zrobić?
Do you understand me?
Amen.  
Uff!  :oops:  

Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz przepraszam wszystkich, którzy tracą czas na czytanie "półprywatnej debaty" z Krzysiem. Może się komuś ona kiedyś przyda w kontaktach z innymi? Oby jednak nie.

Piotr
(użytkownik Legalett od 14.10.2003)

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Po prostu Twoje teksty ciągle postrzegam jako entuzjastycznie-reklamowe, a jestem na to wyczulony z powodu mojej aktualnej pracy 
> 
> pozdr - Krzysiek


 W profilu masz "chemik"?!?

A tak poważniej to jak ktoś jest zadowolony czy nawet dumny ze swoich decyzji to ma prawo się cieszyć, chwalić, entuzjastycznie polecać itd.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Ja wobec tego też przeproszę wszystkich za ciągłe "psucie powietrza", "wsadzanie kija w szprychy" i "puszczanie wody na młyn odwetowców", ale:
1) jestem chemikiem, w komórce marketingu pracuję (nie ma to jak być najlepszym marketingowcem wsród chemików i najlepszym chemikiem wśród marketingowców)  i w związku z tym że lubię swoją pracę, to nie lubię marketingu  :smile:  - a w każdym razie tego co odbieram jako marketing "dla mas" (tzn. że wsio super , genialne, co-tam-rachunki, koszty, itp.)
2) o IED już zapomniałem (kto to ?)  :smile: 
3) chciałbym zwrócić uwagę (ciągle to robię) że system ten wg mnie ma kilka wad - przecież czytaja to także ludzie którzy dopiero zamierzają budować: ja sam byłem ideą takiego ogrzewania zafascynowany (tak !) tylko potem przyszedł czas na przemyślenie paru rzeczy (np. bezwładność cieplna) i wniosek - to nie dla mnie. 
4) wybacz Piotrze ale pewnie od czasu do czasu będę się tu-i-ówdzie pojawiać na forum i dodawać tę łyżkę dziegciu do Twojego miodu (ktoś musi - przecież chcemy ludziom pomóc - nie ?) 

pozdr jak zwykle ciepło - Krzysiek

----------


## Filo

Witam,

Chciałbym się odnieść do bezwładności fundamentu Legalett. Dostrzegam tylko jeden mankament, mianowicie pierwsze w sezonie uruchomienie systemu. Wtedy faktycznie dość długo (czasami ponad 24h) trzeba czekać, aż uzykamy efekt dodany. W całym późniejszym okresie eksploatacji odczuwam tylko plusy, duża bezwładność skutkuje uśrednieniem temperatury i wąskim przedziałem wahań temperatury (2' C) mimo zmian temp. zew, korzystania z taniej taryfy (generator włącza się w wyznaczonych godzinach), kilkunasto-godzinnych przerw w zasilaniu. Mimo iż, jestem po trochu fizykiem nie podejmę się przedstawić wyliczeń potwierdzających w/w i bazuję na doświadczeniach eksploatacyjnych. 

PS. Jeśli chodzi o moje kontakty z firmą Legalett to przyznaje się bez listy Pana W., że miewałem w przeszłości kilka kontaktów operacyjnych z Panem Wojciechem Narudzkim, głównie celem rozpracowania szczegółów budowy mojego fundamentu   :big grin:

----------


## arek75

Czesc Piotrze

Jestem potencjalnym użytkownikiem Legaletu   :big grin:  i szukam osób, które pomogą mi przekonać się do tego rozwiązania. Chciałbym zainstalować u siebie legalett w płycie fundamentowej (rurki 100mm) i w stropie (rurki 50mm). Całość miałaby być ogrzewana prądem. Czy możesz mi powiedzieć co sądzisz o tym rozwiązaniu. Podobno ogrzewanie prądem nie jest dramatycznie droższe od gazowego. Czy to prawda ???
Jak wygląda pobór mocy prądu dla całego domu (łącznie z c.w.u.). Delikatnie ujmując ja i moja rodzinka lubimy ciepełko ale bez przesady  :smile: )

Dzięki za pomoc

Arek

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Arku!

Na poczatek proponuję przeczytać wszystko, co dotyczy Legalett przynajmniej tu na forum Muratora (znajdziesz duzo odpowiedzi na zadane pytania).
Potem skontaktuj sie z firma Legalett (pewnie jej strone www znasz juz na pamięć   :smile:  ) - najlepiej telefonicznie z inż. Wojtkem Naruckim, w celu zadania pytań na interesujace Ciebie tematy.
*Nastepnie zobacz na własne oczy dom, w którym takie ogrzewanie juz działa przynajmniej rok i koniecznie porozmawiaj z jego mieszkańcami.* Potem zrób narade z rodzina i bedziesz juz wiedział co zrobic dalej.

Nie wiem jak funkcjonuje Legalett w stropie z rurkami o średnicy 50 mm, bo to jest nowe rozwiązanie stosowane od ubiegłego roku w Polsce. Ja używam w parterze starego systemu z rurami 100 mm. Zapytaj wspomnianego wyzej p. Wojtka.

Lubicie ciepełko to znaczy jakie temperatury są dla was ciepełkiem?

Pozdrawiam, powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## piotr.nowy

Czy wszyscy macie płyty o grubości 20 cm (standartowe)? Pytam bo domy drewniane (a taki chcę mieć) są niby lżejsze od tradycyjnych i ich fundamenty mogą być nieco "delikatniejsze". Tylko tak się zastanawiam, czy przy rurach 10 cm w ogóle można wykonać płytę np 15 cm grubości. A może można zainstalowaćte nowe 5 cm rurki i wtedy dać cieńszą płytę?  :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## Piotr O.

Piotrze!
Zapytaj najlepiej bezpośrednio wykonawce - L-Gdańsk.
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## piotr.nowy

Jasne , jasne.   :cool:  
Ale co wykonawca to wykonawca , a co użytkownik to użytkownik.
Przykład: Wspomaganie legalett przez kominek. Lektura opinii użytkowników jest wielce pouczajaca.  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :ohmy:

----------


## NOTO

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> Czy ktoś mógłby zdradzić jakie są orientacyjne koszty budowy takiej płyty wraz z legalettem - powiedzmy na pow ok 100 mkw.
> 
> 
>  Mam wycenę dla płyty 70 m2 ( 7x10m) , agregat na cztery pętle grzewcze : ok 20.000 zł


Możesz rozbić tą wycenę na drobniejsze składniki ?
Który element jest najdroższy ?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

W sprawie wyceny moim zdaniem najlepiej kontaktowac sie bezposrednio z Legalett w Gdańsku?
Ceny ulegaja zmianom i np. moj koszt zrobiony dwa lata temu dla domu o pow. ok 100 m2 dzis juz jest inny, wiec niewiele Ci da.
Oni zrobia wyliczenie dla Twoejgo domu bezpłatnie. Wystarczy przesłać im dane domu.
Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## arek75

Witam szanownych Legaletowców, 

Chciałbym się uprzejmie zapytać, czy w okolicach Warszawy mieszka ktoś, kto ma fundamencik (ew. strop) na prąd i całą resztę też. Chciałbym bardzo porozmawiać i skonsultować parę szczegółów technicznych. 
No oczywiście zobaczyć też by było miło    :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Arku!

W stolicy i okolicy jest dużo takich domów. Jak poszukasz w Internecie to znajdziesz nawet firmę, która wybudowała dzielnice domków z ogrzewaniem Laegalett (chyba na Białołęce - moge mylic nazwe, bo nie jestem ze stolicy).
Dokładne namiary dostaniesz w Legalett Gdańsk.

Powodzenia
Piotr

PS. Nie polecam wytworów dawnej firmy Praefa Warszawa i jej następców.

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Napisał piotr.nowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Mogę oczywiście. Tylko znajdę tę wycenę i napiszę.  :ohmy:

----------


## avatar25

Witam 
Szukam kogoś kto mieszka na płycie Legalett w okolicach Poznania, Gniezna lub Konina i pozwoli się odwiedzić. Chciałbym zobaczyć jak się żyje na tej płycie i mieć jakies argumenty w przekonywaniu żony  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Sławek

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj,
a próbowałeś zasięgnąć w tej sprawie info w Legalett Gdańsk?
Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## Renatka

Mili użytkownicy płyty legalett , minęło kilka tygodni sporych mrozów i myślę sobie ,że ogrzewanie "musiało stanąć na wysokości zadania".
Proszę podzielcie się swoimi doświadczeniami. Czy byliście zmuszeni dogrzewać kominkiem, nie dla przyjemności tylko z konieczności, czy rachunki za prąd wzrosły drastycznie , czy było ciepło w Waszych domkach.
Rozważam u siebie zainstalowanie tego systemu , ponieważ ze zdobyczy cywilizacji   :Wink2:  mam na działce tylko prąd.
 Po wstępnych wyliczeniach Firmy Legalett okazuje się ,że nie jest to takie zabójczo drogie rozwiązanie w sensie inwestycyjnym. 
A może ktoś z Użytkowników przeglądnąłby ofertę , jaką dostałam od Legalettu? Chętnie wyślę na priva!  :Lol:  Zależy mi na ocenie , czy do tego kosztorysu dojdą jeszcze jakieś koszty ekstra.
Czy ktoś znajdzie troszkę czasu aby mi pomóc? Proszę.

----------


## Piotr O.

Renatko!

Zadałaś ważne i trochę trudne pytanie, na które ja nie umiem odpowiedzieć jednoznacznie. 
Spróbuję jednak pomóc Ci opisując swoje doświadczenia.
W ubiegłym roku dom ogrzewaliśmy tylko samym fundamentem grzewczym Legalett. Było nam ciepło przy temp. w granicach 18-21 st. C. 
Chodząc np. do teściów, gdzie przy grzaniu węglem były temp. wyższe było nam gorąco, a nawet duszno.
Specyfika ogrzewania Legalett jest w takim porównaniu odczuwalna i korzystniejsza. Temp. przy podłodze jest wyższa niż na poziomie głowy czy pod sufitem. Przy tradycyjnym c.o. jest bardziej sucho, a przy mocnym grzaniu nawet duszno.

W tym roku posiłkujemy się dodatkowo kominkiem, który nie ma rozprowadzeń do pokoi sypialnych. Efekt jest taki, ze w salonie jest temp. np. 22 st. a w pokojach 19-21 st. Przyzwyczailiśmy się do temperatury w salonie, bo spędzamy tam najwięcej czasu w dzień. Odczuwamy więc różnicę tych temperatur w sypialniach. I czasem mamy wrażenie, że jest chłodno (przy temp. 19 st.).
Myślę, że jest to naturalne wrażenie i "cena" korzystania z dodatkowego ogrzewania kominkiem. Minusem natomiast kominka jest bardziej suche powietrze i jak to ktoś żartem nazwał, że teraz mamy "kotłownie w środku domu"   :smile:  

Kiedy trzy lata temu, przed wybudowaniem domu, szukałem kontaktu z właścicielami domów ogrzewanych Legalett, to prawie wszyscy mówili, że mają kominki? Tylko w dwóch przypadkach na kilkadziesiąt udało mi się uzyskać konkretne informacje o ogrzewaniu wyłącznie Legalett-em. czy to o czymś świadczy?
Zastanawiam się, co będzie, kiedy zrobimy rozprowadzenia ciepła z kominka do pokoi sypialnych? Być może wtedy przyzwyczaimy się do wyższych temp. i potrzeby codziennego dogrzewania kominkiem? 
Czy wtedy jednak idea dobrego wykorzystania specyficznego rozkładu temperatur przy działaniu Legalett nie zostanie zaburzona? Czy po to nie chcaiłem mieć tradycyjnego ogrzewania i zwiazanych z nim dodatkowych, codziennych prac, by teraz do podobnej czynności wrócić.
Na to pytanie może odpowiem za rok.
Kominek to piękna rzecz (miło jest ogrzać się i uspokoić przy jego blasku), ale "zjeść" też musi i "nakarmić" go trzeba.   :Wink2:  

A może inni mają już takie doświadczenia?

O ile dobrze pamiętam, rachunek ZE za ostatnie dwa miesiące (z 20 lutego) wyniósł nas ok. 670 zł. Co za samo ogrzewanie da miesięcznie ok. 230 zł?

Tyle na szybko moich informacji i przemyśleń.
Pozdrawiam życząc odważnych i mądrych decyzji
Piotr

PS. Moim zdaniem porównanie oferty otrzymanej aktualnie przez Ciebie z Legalett z moją (dwa lata wstecz) jest nieadekwatne. Uległy zmianie ceny po wejściu do UE, mocno podrożała stal zbrojeniowa, styropian...

----------


## Renatka

*Piotr O.* Bardzo dziękuje za odpowiedź.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Napisał piotr.nowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Przepraszam, że tak długo ale siła wyższa...
Najdroższy jest w mojej wycenie sam agregat - 4000 zł, sporo kasy trzeba też na zbrojenie -  2800 zł.
P.S. wysłałem ci priv.

----------


## Nusia

Witaj Renatko :smile: ) Ja też zamierzam budować na Legallecie tylko, że na gaz. Chyba będziemy pierwsze w Chotomowie z tym systemem  :Lol:  .

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

Nie będziecie pierwsze - sam znam w Chotomowie jeden dom z legaletem (lekarz mieszkający na skraju osiedla Chotomów 2, grzeje prądem), zdaje się, że są też inne. 

Pozdrawiam, Maciek

----------


## Nusia

O to miło :smile: ) Muszę wobec tego się zorientować w okolicy.  :big grin:

----------


## Renatka

Dawno tu nie zaglądałam , a takie wspaniałe wieści   :big grin:   :big grin:  
A może zrobimy wizję lokalną , Nusia , co o tym myślisz ?
Pogadajmy o tym na priva   :Wink2: 

Maciek Ślimak jesteś już kolejny raz nieocenioną skarbnicą wiedzy   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Nusia

Witajcie :smile: )  :Lol:  
Prosiłabym użytkowników Legaletta o wypowiedzenie się jak wygląda adaptacja tego systemu do gotowego projektu. Powiem szczerze, że mój architekt zrobił wielki oczy  :ohmy:  . Niegdy nie słyszał o czymś takim. Spróbuję mu przybliżyć problem, ale może wy macie jakieś doświadczenia. No i ile płaciliście za zaadoptowanie tego systemu do projektu?  :Confused:

----------


## Piotr O.

Nusiu!

Jesli dobrze rozumiem Twoj list, to dom jeszcze jest w fazie projektowania. W takim przypadku nie ma problemu. Wysyłasz via e-mail skan projektu domu do Legalett Gdańsk i oni Ci wszystko dalej gratis zrobia w fazie przygotowań.
Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## Nusia

Bardzo Ci dziękuję :smile: )  :Lol: 

Powiedzcie mi jak wygląda sprawa stropianu? Gdzieś widziałam posty na temat jego wytrzymałości i wątpliwości z tym związane. Co będzie za 20 albo 30 lat? Jak wtedy zachowa się stropian??  :ohmy:

----------


## Piotr O.

A kto to wie, co to będzie za 20-30 lat?   :smile:  
A co słyszałaś?

Polecam najnowszy numer czasopisma "Własny dom z konceptem" i w nim ostatni odcinek "Rodzinnej kroniki budowy". 

Powodzenia budującym 
Piotr

----------


## Nusia

Właśnie nie pamiętam gdzie, ale widziałam rozmowę na ten temat na Forum. Muszę ponowić poszukiwania. Wtedy nie miałam czasu na dokładne czytanie, a teraz nie wiem gdzie to jest. Najlepiej będzie jak zadzwonię do Legalett'u i się spytam. Odpowiedzią podzielę się na Forum.

----------


## Cupra

> A kto to wie, co to będzie za 20-30 lat?   
> A co słyszałaś?
> 
> Polecam najnowszy numer czasopisma "Własny dom z konceptem" i w nim ostatni odcinek "Rodzinnej kroniki budowy". 
> 
> Powodzenia budującym 
> Piotr


Witam wszystkich  :smile: 

Czy mowisz o numerze obecnym 1/2005 ?
moge wrzucic obrazek okladki ,ale nie wiem czy to nie bedzie niedozwolona reklama  ?   :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam, 
mam na mysli numer drugi czyli kwietniowo-majowy.
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie!

Jak podliczenia wydatków za ogrzewanie Legalettem w okresie zimowym?
Ja jeszcze liczę, ale wstępnie po podliczeniu zużycia energii elektr. i zużycia drewna do kominka będzie podobnie jak w roku ubiegłym mimo, że grzałem więcej (średnio 260 zł/miesiąc).

Przyszła zima zapowiada się znacznie lepiej, bo mam już w domu nową instalacje do współpracy z kominkiem. Poza tym zostało mi 2 m3 drzewa, prawie tona brykietów. Jest więc dobrze, a będzie jeszcze lepiej   :smile:  
No, chyba że zima będzie bardziej surowa i dłuższa, ale szkoda martwić się na zapas...

Pozdrawiam i czekam z utęsknieniem na wieści od innych użytkowników Legalett   :ohmy:  
Piotr

----------


## Renatka

Ja też jestem ciekawa wieści od innych użytkowników Legalettu.
Napiszcie proszę, no chyba ,że żałujecie swojej decyzji i sądzicie , że nie ma się czym chwalić
Trzeba mieć trochę cywilnej odwagi by przyznać się samemu przed sobą ,że popełniło sie błąd.

*Piotr O.* Bardzo dziękuję za informację. Uważam ,że to bardzo przyzwoity poziom wydatów na ogrzewanie. Ile Ci dochodzi za ogrzewanie wody?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam Renatko!

Jeszcze nie miałem czasu podliczyć całości, ale koszt wszystkich wydatków związanych z użyciem energii elektr. w okresie zimowym waha się na poziomie 360 zł/miesiąc. W tym oświetlenie, pralka (prawie codziennie używana z racji małych dzieci), lodówka, bojler elektryczny, piekarnik elektr. w kuchence, czajnik, halogeny na podwórku...

O jakich błędach piszesz? Legalett to strzał w przysłowiową "10" - komfort i wszechstronna wygoda za małe pieniądze.   :Lol:  
Ten kto teraz tu nie pisze pewnie zajęty jest ogródkiem i innymi pracami zawodowymi bądź domowymi. U nas leje, więc mam chwile czasu...
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Nusia

To miód na moje uszy. Ja zaczynam w lipcu!!! Postaram się wszystkich informować o przebiegu prac i o postępach.

----------


## Piotr O.

Niusiu, aż do lipca każesz nam czekać?   :sad:  
A co to będzie za chatka przypomnij proszę.
Trzymamy kciuki
Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## Nusia

Mój domek to Andromeda. Aż do lipca powiadasz....  :ohmy:  , a ja trzęsę się ze strachu na samą myśl  :Confused:  . Pierwsza budowa i pierwsze nerwy. Wierzę, że będzie dobrze i że będę się mogła podzielić z Wami tylko dobrymi wiadomościami. Buduję się w Chotomowie, więc jakby ktoś chciał obejrzeć Legalett na żywo zapraszam na budowę w lipcu.

----------


## Geno

Ja bym chciał Legaletta zobaczyć ale 40 lat po wybudowaniu - są aż tak stare budynki tego systemu? Ciekaw jestem czy to jeszcze stoi.

----------


## Renatka

*Nusia* Ja już dzisiaj proszę o zaproszenie na Waszą budowę   :big grin:  

*Piotr O.* Jestem pod wrażeniem , serio! To mniej niż ja wydaję w chwili obecnej w bloku na ogrzewanie, gaz do podgrzewania wody i gotowania i na energię elektryczną cuzamen do kupy , a "rozpościeram się" na 49 m2   :Roll:

----------


## Nusia

Renatko jesteś gościem honorowym  :Lol:

----------


## Renatka

*Nusia* 
czuję się zaszczycona   :big grin:

----------


## Nusia

Renatko, mam kontakt do pana z Jabłonny który będzie robił płytę 15 czerwca. Jeśli będziesz miała ochotę sie przejechać daj znać  :Lol:

----------


## Renatka

Nusia dziękuję za informacje , ale w tym terminie nie mogę przyjechać , chociaż bardzo bym chciała.
Czy dla Ciebie płyta Legalett jest nadal aktualna? Czytałam ,że ruszacie  w lipcu? Trzymam kciuki i pewnie skorzystam z zaproszenia aby u Was zobaczyć płytę.

----------


## Waldemar Kiejziewicz

Witam! 
Jestem zainteresowany płytą Legalett. Z zainteresowaniem przeczytałem opinie użytkowników. Zwróciłem uwagę na jeden problem w przypadku ogrzewania prądem elektrycznym w taryfie nocnej. Agregaty ze względu na tani prąd mogą pracować w nocy i dwie godziny w dzień. 
Myslę, że rozwiązaniem tego problemu byłoby zastosowanie wodnego akumulatora ciepła. W tym przypadku trzeba byłoby zrezygnować z elektrycznych agragatów na rzecz wodnych wymienników ciepła. Dzisiaj rozmawiałem w jednej z firm na ten temat. Oferują np. 1000 litrowy akumulator (zbiornik buforowy) w cenie 800 EUR. Potrzebny by tu był jeszcze kocioł elektryczny około 12 kW. Oczywiście są to tylko szacunkowe dane dla domu o powierzchni około 100 m kw. Cały taki układ można w bardzo prosty sposób zautomatyzować, podłączając też czujnik pogodowy. Urządzenie takie ładowałoby się do zadanej wartości, tak że energia elektryczna nie byłaby bez potrzeby wykorzystywana. Oczywiście ceny kotła (tu podano mi 1200 EUR) czy akumulatora są też przykładowymi. Trzy lata temu taki kocioł elektryczny oferowano w granicach 600 zł. Oczywiście taki zbiornik buforowy może być też dodatkowo zasilany z kominka z płaszczem wodnym, co rozwiązałoby też problem wydobywającego się hałasu pracujących agregatów. 
W każdym bądź razie rozwiązać to można na różne sposoby i w zależności od inwencji można mocno obniżyc koszty tego układu. Np. zespolić kocioł elektryczny z akumulatorem. 
Będę jeszcze szukał rozwiązań bo budowa domu przede mną. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pik33

Legalett sam z siebie jest dobrym akumulatorem ciepła. To kilkadziesiąt ton betonu. W moją płytę poszło go 22 m3. Dodawanie do tego 1000 litrów wody mija się z celem. 

Jedyne co trzeba zrobić, żeby system dobrze działał na taryfie nocnej, to zainstalować agregaty o 2 razy większej niż obliczeniowa mocy. 

W moim przypadku, gdy już system przestał wystarczać w czasie mrozów, grzałem kominkiem.

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

> (...) gdy już system przestał wystarczać w czasie mrozów, grzałem kominkiem.


Hmmm, czy grzałeś kominkiem, żeby nie włączać agregatów i nie płacić za dodatkowy prąd, czy jednak system nie miał wystarczającej mocy grzewczej?

Pozdrawiam,

Maciek

----------


## Waldemar Kiejziewicz

PIK33 - nie do końca się z tobą zgodzę. 
Owszem beton jest dobrym akumulatorem ciepła. Ale co z tego, że zastosujesz grzałki o mocy dwa razy większej, a temperaturę w domu ustawisz powiedzmy na 20 stopni? Przecież po osiągnięciu danej temperatury płyty, tak żeby w domu było 20 stopni, grzałki ci się wyłączą, nawet gdyby były przewymiarowane pięciokrotnie. Zauważ, żeby zakumulować więcej ciepła w płycie, musisz podnieść zadaną temperaturę. Płyta betonowa działa na zasadzie pieca akumulacyjnego starego typu ze słabą izolacją. On grzał się i od razu niekontrolowanie oddawał ciepło. Ja pamiętam jak te pice działały. Stały one w sklepach, biurach.. itd. Rano było gorąco, że trzeba było otwierać okna, gdy po południu piec już nie grzał. Obecnie są piece akumulacyjne z tzw. dynamicznym rozładowaniem. Ładujesz go w odpowiednich godzinach do pełna, a potem kontrolujesz rozładowanie, czyli bierzesz ile ci w danym momencie potrzeba. Układ, który proponuję będzie działał według tej samej zasady, tylku tu trzeba wziąść pod uwagę bezwładność samej płyty grzewczej (czyli betonu), ale to już zadanie elektroniki (automatyki).

----------


## piotr.nowy

No, wszystko cacy , tylko nie bardzo widzę jak ciepło zmagazynowane w 1 tonie wody (nawet dobrze zaizolowanej), ma znacząco nagrzać 22 tony betonu. Woda w tym wymienniku będzie nagrzewana również tylko w nocy i będzie oddawała ciepło do płyty. Po "odłączeniu" prądu, energii cieplnej do przekazania zostanie na parę chwil. Nawet nie biorąc pod uwagę własnych strat ciepła takiego układu , energii elektrycznej potrzebnej do jego pracy , miejsca potrzebnego na bardzo duży zbiornik i dodatkowych kosztów inwestycji w całą tą instalację to i tak uważam że to nie ma sensu.
Chociaż oczywiście mogę się mylić  :Lol:   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## Waldemar Kiejziewicz

Akumulowanie ciepła w zbiornikach z wodą, to nie jest mój wymysł. Przecież podgrzanie wody do pewnej temperatury, to nic innego jak dostarczenie tej wodzie pewnej ilości energii, którą później można odebrać. Oczywiście mając dobrze izolowany zbiornik, to energię tą można przechowywać. Masz tu zresztą przykład dobrze zaizolowanych bojlerów z ciepłą wodą. Tam straty nie są duże. Teraz obliczając ilość energii potrzebnej do ogrzania domu przy zadanej temperaturze zewnętrznej i przez czas kiedy nie ma taryfy nocnej, wychodzi ile w skrajnym przypadku trzeba jej zmagazynować. Z tego już obliczasz wielkość zbiornika. Sam takich obliczeń nie robiłem, ale w firmie instalującej tego typu gadżety (w ogóle zajmującą się ogrzewaniem domów), powiedziano mi, że 1000 l. wystarczy. Jako, że jestem sceptykiem, to i tak to pewnie po swojemu przeliczę.  
Kilka dni temu ze strony firmy Legalett ściągnąłem plik z demonstracją systemu. Wczoraj go przeglądałem i co ciekawego zauważyłem. Są tam schematy współpracy systemu grzewczego legallet z różnymi źródłami ciepła. I tak np. kominek z płaszczem wodnym, instalacja solarna, pompa ciepła, czy piec gazowy - wszystko to jest podłączone do zbiornika buforowego. 
Jedno jest w tym wszystkim istotne, co należy sobie uzmysłowić: akumulacja ciepła, czy to w wodzie, kamieniu polnym, cegle szamotowej, czy w nowoczesnym materiale stosowanym w obecnych piecach akumulacyjnych, to nie jest żadna magia - to jest zwykła fizyka i to można obliczyć. I skoro my tą energię tam włożymy, to mamy pełne prawo ją stamtąd zabrać (w końcu jest nasza!). 

Pozdrowienia

----------


## pik33

> PIK33 - nie do końca się z tobą zgodzę. 
> Owszem beton jest dobrym akumulatorem ciepła. Ale co z tego, że zastosujesz grzałki o mocy dwa razy większej, a temperaturę w domu ustawisz powiedzmy na 20 stopni? Przecież po osiągnięciu danej temperatury płyty, tak żeby w domu było 20 stopni, grzałki ci się wyłączą, nawet gdyby były przewymiarowane pięciokrotnie. (...)


Bezwładność "tego" jest bardzo duża i trudno jest w ciągu doby zmienić temperaturę więcej niż o jeden stopień. Jeśli rano o szóstej mam w domu 25 stopni, to 0 13 będzie, powiedzmy, 24.5. I nawet 5 razy przewymiarowany agregat nie zrobi z tego z powrotem 25 stopni do godziny 15.A tak, jak było u mnie ubiegłej zimy, możliwości agregatu (4 kW) na nocnym prądzie kończyły się gdzieś około zera stopni na dworze. Miałem wybór: dzienny prąd albo kominek. Więc paliłem w kominku.

----------


## MCB

> Bezwładność "tego" jest bardzo duża i trudno jest w ciągu doby zmienić temperaturę więcej niż o jeden stopień. Jeśli rano o szóstej mam w domu 25 stopni, to 0 13 będzie, powiedzmy, 24.5. I nawet 5 razy przewymiarowany agregat nie zrobi z tego z powrotem 25 stopni do godziny 15.A tak, jak było u mnie ubiegłej zimy, możliwości agregatu (4 kW) na nocnym prądzie kończyły się gdzieś około zera stopni na dworze. Miałem wybór: dzienny prąd albo kominek. Więc paliłem w kominku.


A gdybyś miał agregat 8 kW to czy nie wystarczyłby tylko nocny prąd? Z tego co się orientuję to płytę można ładować trochę na zapas.
Uzależnione to jest chyba od pojemności płyty oraz szybkości oddawania ciepła do pomieszczeń.
Nie praktykowałem. Ktoś wie jak to jest?

MCB

----------


## pik33

Gdybym miał 8 kW to by wystarczył. Ale nie mam.

----------


## Piotr O.

PIK 33

Czy konsultowałeś swój problem z Legalett Polska?
Moim zdaniem, po przeczytaniu tego co napisałeś, coś w Twojej instalacji grzewczej jest nie tak. Jeśli  masz za mało kW, to zapytaj Gdańsk czy można zwiększyć moc agregatów.
Ja mam 7kW na 100 m2 i starcza nocna taryfa. Poza tym nikt nie zapewnił nas - użytkownikków Legalett , że przy dużych mrozach nie będziemy musieli używać taryfy dziennej. To byłoby zbyt piękne. 
Tak jakby używając ogrzewania gazowego, olejowego... założyć sobie, że grzejemy tylko w nocy niezależnie od temp. za oknem.  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## YaMarzena

Właśnie ruszyłam z Legalettem. Jestem po pracach ziemnych, w poniedziałek przyjeżdża sprzęt i zaczyna się układanie najpierw kanalizacji, potem styropianiu i rur. 

Jak ktoś jest chętny do obejrzenia tego rozwiązania to zapraszam pod Warszawę (od strony północnej). Kontakt na priv.

Pozdrawiam
YaMarzena

----------


## Piotr O.

Dziękujemy za info YaMarzena, 
trzymamy kciuki, żeby wszystko przebiegło zgodnie z planami. Powodzenia!
Napisz o wrażeniach, efektach jak już będziesz po.
Piotr

PS U mnie, w okolicy Rzeszowa, mozna zobaczyć jak to działa od dwóch lat i porozmawiać z użytkownikami. Zapraszam.

----------


## Wanios

Witam!

Czy zainstalował Ktoś z Was Legalett na Śląsku, szczególnie na szkodach górniczych?
- jakieś niespodzianki/specjalne wymagania/zbrojenia/a może przeciwskazania?

Wszelkie info mile widziane  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Wanios

----------


## rob10

Po przeczytaniu wszystkich postów stwierdzam, że największą wadą tego systemu jest hałas i za małe agregaty.
W związku z powyższym mam dwa pytania ;
1/ Jak poradziliście sobie z hałasem :
 a) gdzie jest zamontowany agregat a gdzie byłoby najlepiej
 b) w kominku ( będę palić codziennie), jak wyg łuszyć
 3) czy wogóle da się wyeliminować hałas
2/ Ile i jakie wielkości agregatów polecacie pod powierzchnię 7,5x12. w szkielecie
Pozdrowienia!

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie, 
moim zdaniem odpowiedzi na Wasze pytania należy najlepiej szukać u specjalistów w Legalett Polska z Gdańska (zwłaszcza w kwestii wyliczenia mocy agregatów i ich położenia).
Na Śląsku jest już sporo takich domów i pewnie warto szukać na stronie www.legelett.com.pl firm współpracujących ze Śląska.
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Piotr O.

Przepraszam za pomyłkę w adresie - miało być
www.legalett.com.pl
Do ponownego, napiszcie jakie u Was postępy...
Piotr

----------


## twin

tak sobie czytam o zaletach płyty fundamentowej ogólnie a w szczególności Legalett i ok, ale zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz - piszą że mozna płyte traktowac jako podłogę na gruncie i na tym od razu kłaść np. płytki. 

No i właśnie pytanie - jak to jest w praktyce? czy rzeczywiście nie robiliście już żadnych wylewek? jaka była dokładność wykonania i kto to robił (ekipa legalett czy jakaś "swoja").

----------


## Matti

Czytam ale do konca nie wiem jest to plyta grzewcza dla domow parterowych czy moglbym taki system wykorzystac w domu z poddaszem uzytkowym.Oczywiscie bez piwnic!

http://www.archon.com.pl/index.php?a...7b3937&lang=pl

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam Was i krótko, z braku czasu, odpowiadam.
U mnie fundament wykonywała firma polecona przez Legalett Gdańsk i żadnych wylewek nie robiłem. Płyta miała znikome różnice (na przekątnej domu w granicach max 1-2 cm). Na podłogach mamy kafle lub panele. Trzeba uważać z wykonawcami, bo idelanie prawie równe wylanie płyty, to klucz do sukcesu!
Można wykonywać ogrzewanie Legalett w stropie. Tym bardziej, że aktualnie jest już nowsza technologia z rurami nie 100 a 50 mm.
Po szczegóły odsyłam do Legalett w Gdańsku (można pytać via-mail). Oni chętnie i fachowo udzielą odpowiedzi na każde pytanie.

Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## Matti

> Witam Was i krótko, z braku czasu, odpowiadam.
> U mnie fundament wykonywała firma polecona przez Legalett Gdańsk i żadnych wylewek nie robiłem. Płyta miała znikome różnice (na przekątnej domu w granicach max 1-2 cm). Na podłogach mamy kafle lub panele. Trzeba uważać z wykonawcami, bo idelanie prawie równe wylanie płyty, to klucz do sukcesu!
> Można wykonywać ogrzewanie Legalett w stropie. Tym bardziej, że aktualnie jest już nowsza technologia z rurami nie 100 a 50 mm.
> Po szczegóły odsyłam do Legalett w Gdańsku (można pytać via-mail). Oni chętnie i fachowo udzielą odpowiedzi na każde pytanie.
> 
> Powodzenia
> Piotr



Napisac napisalem ale jeszcze cicho ,zaciekawil mnie ten system i jak mowisz jezeli jest mozliwosc ogrzewania bezposredniego poddasza to bylo by jeszcze lepiej.Jak drogo albo tanio wyszedl 1 m2 plyty?Dziekuje

----------

Oj, coś mnie wylogowało...

Z tą chęcią Legalett Gdańsk do udzielania info via e-mail, to nie przesadzałbym...  :sad:  . Już ponad miesiąc czekam na odpowiedź w sprawie wyceny systemu fundament+strop dla projektu mojego domu i... cisza  :Evil:  . Może to okres wakacyjny i już za tydzień dostanę tę (...) wycenę  :smile:  ? A może firma już ma dość zamówień i odpuszcza sobie nadmiar ciekawskich...  :cry:  ? Na razie jestem jeszcze optymistą i czekam. Nie będzie Legalettu, będzie musiało być coś innego.

Pozdrawiam (szczególnie załogę Legalett Gdańsk  :Wink2:  ),

----------


## Piotr O.

Aussie,
wybacz, ale nie za bardzo pasuje mi to o czym piszesz. To chyba jakieś nieporozumienie.
Czy wysłałeś swoją prośbę na dobry adres? Polecam pewny adres do p. Wojtka Naruckiego [email protected]. Poza tym ja po pierwszych dwóch tygodniach oczekiwania zapytałbym czy korespondencja dotarła albo zadzwonił z zapytaniem... 
Widocznie Ci się nie spieszy, ale proponuję nie czekaj i sprawdź czy otrzymali Twój e-mail, bo coś mi tu nie pasuje. Firma Legalett Gdańsk na pewno nie "odpuszcza sobie" żadnych zgłoszeń, bo należy do firm, dla których zadowolenie klienta jest najważniejsze.  Pisze o tym na podstawie już kilkuletnich doświadczeń kontaktów swoich i innych osób korzystających z jej usług.
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Oj, coś mnie wylogowało...
> 
> Z tą chęcią Legalett Gdańsk do udzielania info via e-mail, to nie przesadzałbym...  . Już ponad miesiąc czekam na odpowiedź w sprawie wyceny systemu fundament+strop dla projektu mojego domu i... cisza  . Może to okres wakacyjny i już za tydzień dostanę tę (...) wycenę  ? A może firma już ma dość zamówień i odpuszcza sobie nadmiar ciekawskich...  ? Na razie jestem jeszcze optymistą i czekam. Nie będzie Legalettu, będzie musiało być coś innego.
> 
> Pozdrawiam (szczególnie załogę Legalett Gdańsk  ),


Ja dostałem odpowiedź po 2 dniach.  Dodatkowo wcześnij zadzwonili zeby wyjaśnić wątpliwości projektowe.  :big tongue:

----------

Hello,

Widać ja już jestem jakiś taki feralny  :cry:  . Wysyłałem prośby o wycenę do kilku(nastu?) firm, nt. możliwości ogrzewania mojego przyszłego domu (Legalett lub elektryka) i odpowiedzi dostałem 2 (słownie: dwie)... W tej chwili nie pamiętam, na jaki adres wysłałem prośbę do Legalett G., musiałbym sprawdzić na skrzynce, ale kontakt był z oficjalnej strony Legalett. Też mnie ta "opieszałość" firmy zdziwiła, zwłaszcza że od miesięcy pilnie czytam wszystkie wasze wypowiedzi na forum i mam o L.G. jak najlepsze zdanie. Faktem jest, iż nie spieszy mi się z budową, bo mieszkać mam gdzie, a projekt chciałbym dopracować w najmniejszych szczegółach, by w trakcie budowy NIC nie zmieniać. 
Tak, czy inaczej dzięki za info, będę pisał jeszcze raz na wskazany adres.  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Xena z Xsary

SPoko, mi też Legallet w Gdańsku nie odpowiedział do dzisiaj.
Od maja.

----------


## Filo

Witam,

Rozmawiałem z Wojciechem Naruckim (Legalett) i prosił aby osoby, które nie otrzymały odpowiedzi zgłosiły sytuację na adres:

[email protected]

Obiecał interwencję.

----------

O.K. 

dziękuję.

pozdrawiam,

----------


## Matti

> Witam,
> 
> Rozmawiałem z Wojciechem Naruckim (Legalett) i prosił aby osoby, które nie otrzymały odpowiedzi zgłosiły sytuację na adres:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Obiecał interwencję.


Hallo ,
dzisiaj napisalem jak sie cos ruszy dam znac,dzieki .

----------


## Matti

Dzisiaj dostalem odpowiedz.Wyczerpujace odpowiedzi i porady!Super

----------


## Matti

> Witam,
> 
> Rozmawiałem z Wojciechem Naruckim (Legalett) i prosił aby osoby, które nie otrzymały odpowiedzi zgłosiły sytuację na adres:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Obiecał interwencję.



Hallo,
otrzymalem ponownie odpowiedz od Pana Naruckiego ,bedzie wycena stara sie w o plan budynku.SERVIS 1A POLECAM tego przedstawiciela firmy Legalett!!!

----------


## facio

Witam.

Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do Legalettu...  :cool:  
Odebrała miła Pani. Sprawdziła, że wysłałem zapytanie 20 sierpnia (zgadza się) i najpóźniej jutro otrzymam ofertę...

Zapewniam, że będe drążył temat  :smile:   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## facio

> Witam.
> 
> Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do Legalettu...  
> Odebrała miła Pani. Sprawdziła, że wysłałem zapytanie 20 sierpnia (zgadza się) i najpóźniej jutro otrzymam ofertę...
> 
> Zapewniam, że będe drążył temat


Wczoraj oferty nie otrzymałem... Zadzwoniłem przed chwila, ponownie odebrała Miła Pani  - "wczoraj mieliśmy uszkodzoną linie (skradziono kabel) w dniu dzisiejszym otrzyma Pan oferte" 

czekam więc....  :Confused:

----------


## Matti

> Napisał facio
> 
> Witam.
> 
> Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do Legalettu...  
> Odebrała miła Pani. Sprawdziła, że wysłałem zapytanie 20 sierpnia (zgadza się) i najpóźniej jutro otrzymam ofertę...
> 
> Zapewniam, że będe drążył temat   
> 
> ...




Ja jednak dzwonibym do Pana Naruckiego,co i Tobie radze.

----------


## facio

> Napisał facio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał facio
> 
> ...


Dostałem ofertę cenową *31 sierpnia 2005 *  :big grin:

----------


## pik33

Załatwiłem sobie taryfę weekendową w Zakładzie Energetycznym.

Strefę nocną mam teraz przez całą dobę w sobotę i niedzielę. No i oczywiście 13-15 i 22-6 w dni powszednie. Po 0.18 za kWh.

Mam nadzieję że teraz łatwiej będzie Legalettowi utrzymać w domu temperaturę  :smile:  Poza tym mam wreszcie poddasze w stanie "nieprzewiewnym" więc będzie mniej strat.

Jesień i zima pokaże, jak to teraz będzie...

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam,
no to gratulacje PIK33. Czy taka taryfa jest czymś nowym i obowiązuje na teren całego kraju? Musze zapytać w naszym ZE.
Napisz prosz  jak wydatki za minioną zimę - ilę średnio miesięcznie?

A kable sieciowe rzeczywiście Legalett ukradli.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Renatka

> Załatwiłem sobie taryfę weekendową w Zakładzie Energetycznym.
> Strefę nocną mam teraz przez całą dobę w sobotę i niedzielę. No i oczywiście 13-15 i 22-6 w dni powszednie. Po 0.18 za kWh.


pik33 jak to się załatwia? Wolę wiedzieć nim ostatecznie postawię na Legalett.




> Jesień i zima pokaże, jak to teraz będzie...


Na pewno pokaże i Ty nam, proszę, też pokaż na forum
 :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## vset

Czy może ktoś budował na takiej płycie w okolicach Łodzi lub Kalisza i chciałby się pochwalić  i wymienić doświadczeniami
Pozdrawiam Andrzej

----------


## waldun

a czy mozna zastosować ogrzewanie systemem legalett w budynkach podpiwniczonych?

----------


## Matti

> a czy mozna zastosować ogrzewanie systemem legalett w budynkach podpiwniczonych?



Jezeli zrozumialem dobrze Pana Naruckiego to jest to mozliwe.

----------


## bingo-ada

Witam,
Z zaciekawieniem przeczytałam informacje na forum dot. legalettu i jestem bardzo zainteresowana wykonaniem takiego rozwiązania w moim przyszłym domku. Moje pytania i wątpliwości:

1. Mój projekt to dom o pow. użytk. 240m2 (+garaż i pom. gosp.), pow. zabudowy 289m2, z czego pow. użytk. na parter przypada 170m2, na poddasze 60m2. Parter jest otwarty w części ku poddaszu antresolą. Czy w takim przypadku sprawdziłoby się rozwiązanie grzewczego fundamentu + grzewczy strop? Czy przy grzewczym stropie rozkład temperatur na parterze nie będzie zaburzony?

2. Gaz mamy ok. 100 m od działki, skłanialibyśmy się do wykonania pompy ciepła (korzystny kredyt podobno). Jak legalett działa w przypadku pompy ciepła i jak jest ogrzewana CWU?

3. Nie wiem, które nowoczesne rozwiązania są naprawdę godne polecenia i sprawdzaja się w życiu codziennym. Co moglibyście mi doradzić: legalett + pompa ciepła czy legalett + rekuperacja i en. elektr. Bo według mojego rozeznania dociągnięcie gazu byłoby dosyć kosztowne, kolektorami nie jestem zainteresowana. Nie stać mnie na wszystko naraz, a chciałabym wybrać jak najlepiej , nawet kosztem większej inwestycji, tak by w przyszłości eksploatacja była tania.

4. Sen z powiek spędza mi sposób ogrzewania cwu (punkt 2) oraz wybór kominka, a dokładniej czy jest sens robienia kominka z płaszczem wodnym jako "wspomagacza" cwu, czy zwykłe rozprowadzanie ciepła proponowane m.in. przez legalett.

5. Czy przy legalecie można podłogi wykończyć parkietem korkowym? Myślę o korku na poddaszu. Czy podłoga drewniana - parkiet jest możliwa? (nie biorę pod uwagę paneli, a terakota czy kamień jest sprawą oczywistą).

To na razie tyle. Przepraszam, że aż tyle, ale jestem laikiem i dopiero się wszystkiego uczę. Chcemy zacząć budować jeszcze w tym roku.

Pozdrawiam,

bingo-ada

----------


## bingo-ada

Witam,
Z zaciekawieniem przeczytałam informacje na forum dot. legalettu i jestem bardzo zainteresowana wykonaniem takiego rozwiązania w moim przyszłym domku. Moje pytania i wątpliwości:

1. Mój projekt to dom o pow. użytk. 240m2 (+garaż i pom. gosp.), pow. zabudowy 289m2, z czego pow. użytk. na parter przypada 170m2, na poddasze 60m2. Parter jest otwarty w części ku poddaszu antresolą. Czy w takim przypadku sprawdziłoby się rozwiązanie grzewczego fundamentu + grzewczy strop? Czy przy grzewczym stropie rozkład temperatur na parterze nie będzie zaburzony?

2. Gaz mamy ok. 100 m od działki, skłanialibyśmy się do wykonania pompy ciepła (korzystny kredyt podobno). Jak legalett działa w przypadku pompy ciepła i jak jest ogrzewana CWU?

3. Nie wiem, które nowoczesne rozwiązania są naprawdę godne polecenia i sprawdzaja się w życiu codziennym. Co moglibyście mi doradzić: legalett + pompa ciepła czy legalett + rekuperacja i en. elektr. Bo według mojego rozeznania dociągnięcie gazu byłoby dosyć kosztowne, kolektorami nie jestem zainteresowana. Nie stać mnie na wszystko naraz, a chciałabym wybrać jak najlepiej , nawet kosztem większej inwestycji, tak by w przyszłości eksploatacja była tania.

4. Sen z powiek spędza mi sposób ogrzewania cwu (punkt 2) oraz wybór kominka, a dokładniej czy jest sens robienia kominka z płaszczem wodnym jako "wspomagacza" cwu, czy zwykłe rozprowadzanie ciepła proponowane m.in. przez legalett.

5. Czy przy legalecie można podłogi wykończyć parkietem korkowym? Myślę o korku na poddaszu. Czy podłoga drewniana - parkiet jest możliwa? (nie biorę pod uwagę paneli, a terakota czy kamień jest sprawą oczywistą).

To na razie tyle. Przepraszam, że aż tyle, ale jestem laikiem i dopiero się wszystkiego uczę. Chcemy zacząć budować jeszcze w tym roku.

Pozdrawiam,

bingo-ada

----------


## bingo-ada

Hej, legalettowcy! Co z Wami? Podciągam wątek, bo dramatycznie zniknął od wczoraj.  :cry:    HELP!

Pozdrawiam,
bingo-ada

----------


## waldun

to jeszcze raz spróbuję:

Czy ktos z Was ma doswiadczenia w zakresie Legalettu stropowego??

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## waldun

hal jest tu kto?  :big grin:

----------


## Matti

Jest i ja jestem ciekawy tematu ,ale walcze o WZ.Jak cos sie ruszy bede informowal o plycie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie,
nie zagladam tu od pewnego czasu, bo zwykle dostaje powiadomienie o pojawieniu sie nowych listow, a tu nic do mnie nie dotarło.
Poza tym nawał pracy i czasu na forum mało.
Odnosnie listy zapytan bingo-ada, to najlepiej przeslac je e-mail wprost do Legalett. Moim zdaniem wszystko zalezy od Twoich mozliwosci finansowych i potrzeb. Skoro podciagniecie gazu jest dla Ciebie kosztowne, to nie bardzo rozumiem, bo koszt pompy cieplnej czy Legalett takze nie jest tani. Ja zrezygnowałem z gazu z racji finasowych i korzystam z pradu elektr., co jak do tej pory jest bardzo korzystne w przypadku Legalett (sąsiedzi maja gaz z butli i płacą kilka razy więcej). Przy tak dużym domu koszty Legalett nie będą niskie, ale i pompa jest droga. Ja byłbym bardziej za Legalett niż pompą cieplną, ale decyzja nalezy do Ciebie. 
Kominek połączony z Legalett, to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie

Nie mam doswiadczen z ogrzewaniem pietra za pomoca Legalett. Jest ono stosowane, a po zmianach technologicznych wprowadzonych rok temu bardziej skuteczne.

Tyle na szybko.
Pozdrawiam życząc wytrwałych poszukiwań najlepszych rozwiązań oraz dobrych i mądrych wyborów

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam i pozdrawiam wszystkich.
Mam nadzieję, że jeszcze czasem ktoś tu zagląda.

Dzis nastąpiło przebudzenie Legalett.
Włączył się sam, bo temp. spadła w niektórych pokojach do 19,5 st., a na dworze rankiem jest już mniej niż 5 st.
A jak u innych? 
Czy grzejecie już kominkami i piecami?

Najlepszego w DEN
Piotr

----------


## piotr.nowy

Czyli że jednak zima idzie!  :Wink2:

----------


## leszek7

Legalett "chodzi mi po głowie" od conajmniej trzech lat. Po długim zbieraniu się nadejszła wiekopomna chwila i uruchomiłem papiery na budowę i zwróciłem się do Legalett o wycenę i projekt. Dzisiaj mam dostać umowę i wstepny projekt niezbędny do wydania zezwolenia. Jak dobrze pójdzie to sam fundament wyleję jeszcze w tym roku by wczesna wiosna ruszyć dalej.
Domek 100 m2 (Gienia z pracowni Horyzont) plus poddasze (40 m2 - 2 pokoje, łazienka), płyta tylko na dole, góra dogrzewana grzejnikami z dynamicznym rozładowaniem. Wszystko grzane elektrycznie.
Mam pytanie do uczestników farum (bo choć przeczytałem wszystko to odpowiedzi na te watpliwości nie znalazłem) : czy jeżeli kominek będzie wpięty w system to według rozeznania praktyków (z może i teoretyków) jest szansa uzyskania nieco ciepłego powietrza na ogrzanie pomieszczeń na górze ? Chodzi mi o grawitacyjne przemieszczenie ciepłego powietrza z płaszcza kominka kanałami i wypuszczanie go nad podłogą pietro wyżej. Teoretycznie jest to możliwe bo długość kanałów nie przekroczy 3 m. Może ktos to przetestował ?
Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie i podpowiedzi.

----------


## pik33

Legalett niewiele ciepła odbiera od kominka i nie ma problemów żeby kominek grzał górę. Zresztą, właśnie tak mam. Na dole ciepło trzyma Legalett, a ciepłe powietrze znad kominka idzie na górę.

----------


## Sunao

> Legalett niewiele ciepła odbiera od kominka i nie ma problemów żeby kominek grzał górę. Zresztą, właśnie tak mam. Na dole ciepło trzyma Legalett, a ciepłe powietrze znad kominka idzie na górę.


Legalett usprawnił wymiennik ciepła umieszczany w czopuchu kominka. Twój zdaje się ma już parę lat i niewielką powierzchnię wymiany (same rury spiro).


Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## markus1

Witam. Jestem nowy   :oops:  Ponieważ temat legalettu śledzę od pewnego czasu postanowiłem podzielić się z Wami moimi przemyśleniami. Jestem na etapie projektowania mojego przyszłego domu, a więc i podejmowania decyzji co do rozwiązań technicznych. I wcale nie próbuję skrócić tego etapu, bo znacznie łatwiej jest wymazać parę kresek niż "przesuwać parę ścianek". Zauważyłem, że częściej odwiedzają tę stronę osoby, które chcą wybudować dom na legalecie, niż ci którzy z niego korzystają. I nie dziwię się, bowiem mając płytę grzewczą zapomina się o problemie ogrzewania. Poprostu to działa (wiem to od użytkowników). Najpewniej działające są rzeczy proste. I najprostszym rozwiązaniem jest ogrzewanie fundamentu powietrzem podgrzanym elektrycznie( prąd podprowadzony do centrali grzewczej i już). Ale tańszym w użytkowaniu będzie gaz. Tylko wtedy oprócz centrali grzewczej trzeba kupić również piec gazowy. To dodatkowe koszty. Ale może nam podgrzewać wodę ( to plus). Do tego możemy podłączyć w dowolnym czasie kominek z płaszczem wodnym i otrzymujemy pewnie i stabilnie działający zintegrowany system ogrzewania i c.w.u. I to jest moim zdaniem dobre rozwiązanie na dziś. Dlaczego na dziś? Bowiem rozwiązaniem przyszłości jest połączenie Legalettu z pompą ciepła. Niewielkie zapotrzebowanie na moc oraz stosunkowo mało wydajne pompy ciepła to dobry mariaż. Na dziś wg fachowców koszty zakupu i użytkowania pompy ciepła są ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione jeśli ma się dostęp do gazu ziemnego. U naszych zachodnich i północnych sąsiadów pompy ciepła montowane są w 50 % powstających domostw. I w większości są to pompy pozyskujące ciepło nie z gruntu a z powietrza ( ze względu na małe powierzchnie działek). Firmy produkujące piece mają takie rozwiązania w swojej ofercie. Nie jest to u nas zbyt znane rozwiązanie. 
ale przynudziłem. na dzisiaj wystarczy. pozdrawiam wszystkich. Jeżeli ktoś ma ochotę podyskutować - zapraszam. 
Nic tak nie ćwiczy szarych komórek  jak  sensowna dyskusja
 :Roll:

----------


## MCB

Mam wątpliwości co do sensu łączenia PC i Legalettu.
PC to ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe. Do Legalettu trzeba chyba dawać wyższe temperatury. Zastosowanie Legalettu oraz PC ma szczególnie sens jeśli grzejemy w II taryfie.
Nie wiem czy PC dając ok 40-45st (to już dużo, jeśli chcemy zachować dużą sprawność PC powinno być mniej) na wymienniku grzejącym powietrze do Legalettu zdąży zagrzać fundament.
Ale może PC pracując całą dobę zagrzeje płytę przy koszczie mniejszym niż grzanie prądem w II taryfie?
Czy ktoś to analizował?
Oczywiście koszt PC jest niebagatelny i tu należałoby też uwzględnić zwrot inwestycji.


MCB

----------


## markus1

Witam
Na początku pozwalam sobie na przytoczenie danych technicznych wodnej centrali grzewczej proponowanej przez Legalett: 
Agregat IGV 3004W posiada cztery wymienniki woda - powietrze. 
Może być stosowany z 1,2,3, lub 4-ma termostatami 
-(możliwość wydzielania czterech stref grzewczych). 

Dane techniczne: 
Napięcie ...........................................230 V 1N 50Hz 
Moc znamionowa silnika wentylatora.................115 W
Bezpiecznik ..................................................  .10 AT 
Moc wymiennika wody - powietrza ........2,5 kW - 4 kW
Temperatura na wejściu.......................... 45° - 75° C 
Średnica przyłącza .....................................f 15 mm 
Przepływ powietrza ...................400 - 550 m3 / godz.	
A zatem patrząc na zakres temperatur centrali i PC to powinno grać> I tu przydałaby się opinia kogoś z Legalettu. Oczywiście należy zastanowić się czy sensownym jest komplikowanie układu grzewczego a zatem powiększanie stopnia jego awaryjności, bo (tak w skrócie)
1. zasilamy prądem PC
2. PC ogrzewa nam wodę (cieplik)
3. Cieplik podgrzewa powietrze
4. Powietrze podgrzewa fundament
Uważam jednak, że dobrze jest być mądrym mądrością innych. Ceny prądu, gazu innych mediów będą dość szybko osiągały poziom cen "zachodu" (Przykładem ropa, benzyna). Należałoby więc już dzisiaj dla własnego bezpieczeństwa przyjąć sposób myślenia i liczenia naszych zachodnich i północnych sąsiadów, aby nie być zmuszonym do zmiany własnego nowego systemu ogrzewania ze względu na gwałtowne podwyżki cen mediów ( przykład propan-butan). W najnowszej ofercie Viessman proponuje kompaktowe powiązanie pompy ciepła z solarem dla CO i cwu wspomagane elektryczną grzałką. Wszystko w wymiarach lodówki i z jednym sterownikiem. Dla mnie bomba choć cena wybuchowa. Po cichu liczę na to, że te drogie ale ekologiczne rozwiązania będą w niedalekiej przyszłości premiowane dotacjami lub ekokredytami.  
Na koniec spostrzeżenie: jedyne co mnie do Legaletta zniechęca to fakt, że jest monopolistą, a to jak wiemy nie wróży nic dobrego.
Pozdrawiam
Markus1

----------


## MCB

Oczywiście, że PC da radę.
Wadą takiego rozwiązania jest (co zauważyłeś) komplikacja i większa cena. Legalett jest drogi, PC też. 

Przy 45 stopniach dobowy czas pracy PC może być jednak bardzo długi. Czy na tyle długi, że koszt energii przewyższy koszt pracy grzałek na II taryfie? Nie wiem. Trzeba to wyliczyc dla konkretnego domu. I jeszcze proszę uwzględnić koszt zakupu PC.

Agregat Legalettu to rzecz prosta jak konstrukcja cepa. Całość kosztuje dużo, ale płaci się też za płytę i gwarancję, że to wszystko razem zadziała. Firma ma pewnie też patent co blokuje innych.

Pozdrawiam, 
MCB

----------


## Szaruś

Legalettowcy, czy macie jakieś linki (mogą być nawet po szwedzku) z analizą jak zachowuje się płyta fundamnetowa posadowiona na stzropianie po np. 20-25 latach? To znaczy na ile zmieniają się wzłaściowści izolacyjne styropiany "ściskanego" przez 25 lat?

----------


## piotr.nowy

A masz jekieś podejrzenia dlaczego miałyby się zmieniać właściwości izolacyjne. Ściskanie jest przecież takie samo po miesiacu jak po 30 latach. Chociaż wszystko możliwe.  :Roll:

----------


## Szaruś

Chciałbym po prostu obejrzeć jakeś opracowanie, jak zachowują się perwsze płyty robone 20+ lat temu.[/list]

----------


## markus1

Witam 
Uważam, że wszystko zależy od jakości styropianu. Robiliśmy małe doświadczenia ze styropianem. Styropian tej samej klasy różnych producentów zachowuje się różnie: np. pod wpływem otwartego ognia. W niektórych przypadkach w założeniach niepalny styropian potrafił się nie tylko topić ale nawet pięknie tlić.  Podobnie różna była tendencja do kruszenia się. W przypadku Legaletta nie można oszczędzać na styropianie. 
Co do doświadczeń to trudno oczekiwać aby firma źle pisała o swoim produkcie na własnych stronach internetowych. Rozmawiałem z użytkownikiem Legaletta (8 letni dom) i jedyne co usłyszałem to pochwały. Na zewnątrz budynku nic nie można było stwierdzić co do stanu styropianu.
Pozdrawiam 
Markus1

----------


## Szaruś

Dlatego też nie kontaktuję się z Legalettem, bo od nich to na pewno będą same "ach" i "och".

Ale może są jakieś opracowania niezależne (szwedzkie)?

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Co do palności styropku, to o ile wiem nie ma gatunków niepalnych (toż to polimer - węglowodór !) natomiast te co są używane w budownictwie są samogasnące - czyli powinny przestawać się palić po odjęciu płomienia "podpalającego"

hej - Krzysiek

----------


## markus1

Witam
Fakt. Źle to ująłem. Zamiast niepalny powinienem napisać TRUDNOPALNY. I to właśnie ta trudnopalność jest tak kontrowersyjna. Ciekawe czy na to forum zaglądają przedstawiciele (pracownicy) firmy LEGALETT?
Pozdrawiam Markus1

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Witam
> Fakt. Źle to ująłem. Zamiast niepalny powinienem napisać TRUDNOPALNY. I to właśnie ta trudnopalność jest tak kontrowersyjna. Ciekawe czy na to forum zaglądają przedstawiciele (pracownicy) firmy LEGALETT?
> Pozdrawiam Markus1


Naprawdę nie kumam co jest kontrowersyjnego w trudnopalności styropienu. Ma spełniać normy , czyli między innymi być samogasnący. A już wcale nie mogę sobie wyobrazić jak miałby się zapalić (i płonąć!?) styropian pod płytą fundamentową.  :ohmy:

----------


## Szaruś

> A już wcale nie mogę sobie wyobrazić jak miałby się zapalić (i płonąć!?) styropian pod płytą fundamentową.


A jak jakaś myszka zapomni wyłączyć kuchenkę z obiadkiem w swojej norce to co?

----------


## Xena z Xsary

[quote="facio"][quote="Matti"][quote="facio"]


> Witam.
> 
> Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do Legalettu...  
> Odebrała miła Pani. Sprawdziła, że wysłałem zapytanie 20 sierpnia (zgadza się) i najpóźniej jutro otrzymam ofertę...
> ....
> 
> czekam więc....


ja wysłałam zapytanie dokładnie rok temu i dalej czekam :wink:

----------

Hello,

No, ja się już w końcu doczekałem odpowiedzi  :Roll:  ; w sumie po jakimś miesiącu do półtora... Ale jak już przeczytałem wycenę, to spadłem z krzesła i dalej tam leżę...   :Confused:  . Domek z użytkowym poddaszem, ok. 100m2 w parterze i cena niemal 50k z sam dół, mimo że prosiłem również o wycenę ogrzewania w stropie  :Evil:  . Może już nie chcieli mnie dobijać bardziej?  :ohmy:  
Tak, czy inaczej, nie chcę zostać zrozumiany, że zniechęcam, czy mówię, że nie warto, ale mnie po prostu na to nie stać...  :sad:   Technologia ciekawa, ale ta kasa... Szkoda.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## pik33

Toto o powierzchni 108 m2 kosztowało jakieś 35k  - 2 lata temu. Z tego około 20 k kosztowały elementy. Styropian, zbrojenie, rury i agregat. Reszta to robocizna, beton i pospółka na wymianę gruntu. Tanie toto nie jest, ale porównywać trzeba z ceną: fundamentu klasycznego + ogrzewania + wylewki i izolacji. Wtedy nie szokuje aż tak. 

Najprawdopodobniej gdybym budował jeszcze raz, to też na płycie. W sumie można by taką płytę zrobić "metodą gospodarczą" bo w końcu beton, styropian i pręty zbrojeniowe są ogólnie dostępne. Zamiast agregatu możnaby ułożyć przewody grzejne w warstwie betonu.

----------


## MCB

> Zamiast agregatu możnaby ułożyć przewody grzejne w warstwie betonu.


Owszem, ale wtedy odpada połączenie z kominkiem.
Tzn. kominkiem można grzac poprzez DGP, ale podłogi już w ten sposób nie podgrzejemy.

Wydaje mi się też, że instalacja byłaby bardziej podatna na uszkodzenie (przebicie, pęknięcie [w wyniku naprężeń ??? czy to możliwe ???] kabla).
Z drugiej strony można bardziej różnicowac strefy. Np. w łazience więcej kabli. Instalacja legalettu, którą widziałem na zdjęciach miała rury kładzione w jednakowych odległościach.

Co do kosztów to jeszcze nie porównywałem.

MCB

----------


## Xena z Xsary

hmm rozwińcie dalej ta myśl.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie,
widzę, że pojawiły się nowe wątki, które sam znam z okresu przymiarek do Legalett. Podobnie jak pik33 wiem, że dobre porównanie kosztów budowy w tradycji i tych z zastosowaniem Legalett pokazuje niewielką różnice cenową. Tak jak napisał pik33 fundament zastępuję kilka ważnych etapów tradycyjnej budowy i, co nie mniej ważne - zdrowia, bo bardzo skraca czas budowy czyli czas stresu z nią związanego. 
Mnie też na początek zmartwiła cena wykonania fundamentu grzewczego. Potem zacząłem pytać p. Wojtka N. na czym mogę zaoszczędzić (np. lokalna cena betonu, pospółki). Porównałem z kosztami prac w tradycji i wyszło zdecydowanie zachęcająco do wykonania Legalett.

Dom o powierzchni prawie 100 m2 pod klucz (częściowo umeblowany - wyposażenie kuchni) wybudowałem za niecałe 180 tys. zł. Dało mi to mniej niż 1900 zł za m2. Za m2 nowego mieszkania musiałbym wtedy dać minimum 2200 zł.
Moim zdaniem warto mieć niewielki dom zamiast nawet 70 m2 mieszkania.

Xena z Xsary czy przypadkiem to nie Twoja wina, że od roku nic nie robisz, nie korzystasz z rad, jakie np. tu udzielają Ci osoby w sprawie kontaktu z Legalett Gdańsk. A może nie zależy Ci na czasie, to wtedy nie skarż się na rzekomą opieszałość Gdańska   :sad:  
No chyba, że należysz do konkurencji   :Confused:  
Jesli chcesz, to skontaktuj się z p. Wojtkiem (adres znajdziesz we wcześniejszych listach).

U mnie zaczyna się trzecia zima korzystania z Legalett. Ciekawa jaka będzie? Poprzednie były ekonomicznie bardzo dobre.

Pozdrawiam,

Piotr

----------


## albz74

Hej hej, 

A ja za dom parterowy o pow. podłóg 170 m2 otrzymałem wycenę - prawie 75 tys. złotych. Fajnie co ?   :ohmy:  
Do teraz szukam szczęki na podłodze. Po podstawieniu do kosztorysu na resztę domu wyszła mi różnica 35k PLN  na całości.

----------


## eRaf

Witam
Czy ktoś ze szczęśliwych posiadaczy Legalettu ma zainstalowany nowy wymiennik kominkowy. Za wszelkie info dot. instalacji/pracy/wydajności będę b.wdzięczny.
Pzdr

----------


## j-1942

cześć

czy ktos może wie gdzie mozna dostac sam agregat IVG3004E/gdzies ci z legalettu musza to kupować/. Osobiscie jestem na sciezce wojennej i nie chce dać im ponownie zarobic. Ktoś juz wczesniej zauwazył dziwne zachowanie tych z leglettu -sam mam duzo do zarzucenia tej firmie-z perspektywy czasu załuje że w to walazłem-nie mówię o systemie a o ludziach pracujących w legalett.
Prosze o info zamienników agregatów  elektrycznych

----------


## Piotr O.

"Osobiscie jestem na sciezce wojennej i nie chce dać im ponownie zarobic. Ktoś juz wczesniej zauwazył dziwne zachowanie tych z leglettu -sam mam duzo do zarzucenia tej firmie-z perspektywy czasu załuje że w to walazłem-nie mówię o systemie a o ludziach pracujących w legalett. "

j-1942 to jest ciekawe o czym piszesz. Czy moglbys rozwinac temat?
Chodzi mi o to co masz do zarzucenia Legalett z Gdanska?
Chyba nie kontaktowałeś się z p. Wojtkiem, bo zdanie miałbyś odmienne.

Pozdrawiam

PS Mam nadzieje, ze nie jestes z tej konkurencyjnej firmy, ktora wykonuje wadliwe fundamenty grzewcze bez gwarancji Legalett, o ktorej pisano juz tu...   :Lol:

----------


## j-1942

Piotr masz na prywatnym odpowiedz.

----------


## kroyena

Piotrze, czy mógłbyś poprosic Legalettowców, którzy nia mają kominka o podanie zuzycia energi (powiedzmy za 2 sezony). Wraz z podaniem, jeżeli mogą jak mają ocieplony domek.

Twoje entuzjastyczne wyniki są ładne, niestety nie mogą posłużyć jako wzorcowy przykład, gdyż dogrzewasz się kominkiem.

Niech się wypowiedzą ci, którzy mają tylko jedno źródło energii, tak by ich przykład dotyczył wyłacznie Legaletta.


PS. Szkoda, że nie ma większej liczby osób, które wracają na Forumm, a posiadają Legaletta.

----------


## Piotr O.

Kroyena,
przykro mi, ale nie ma takich możliwości. Znam tylko jedną taką osobę, która nie ma czasu na forum. Większość od razu ma kominek. w tym roku znajomy wybudował dom korzystając z moich doświadczeń i także ma już kominek.

Z braku funduszy niestety nie rozebrałem kominka i nie wstawiłem nowego wymiennika z Legalett.   :cry:   Może za rok...

Natomiast moje doświadczenia z pierwszego roku dotyczą samego Legalett (bez kominka). Dopiero ostatnia zimę wspomagałem kominkiem.
Wyniki są takie same (oszczędność energii kosztem spalenia drewna i brykietów). Polecam kominek na szybkie podniesienie temp. i bardzo dobry relaks - wyciszenie w atmosferze tańczących płomieni... - koniecznie wyłaczyć światło, RTV - poezja  :smile:  

j-1942 Wybacz, ale nie rozumiem czemu na priw skoro ważny temat poruszyłeś publicznie. Nie dotarł żaden e-mail - sprawdź poprawność adresu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kroyena

Jeszcze jedno pytanko.

Czy Legalett można traktować jako ogrzewanie podłogowe?
Tzn. ułozyć i zalać go w tradycyjnych fundamentach.
Czy jest to herezja budowlano-ekonomiczna?

 :ohmy:  to juz dwa pytania  :Lol:

----------


## Sunao

> Jeszcze jedno pytanko.
> 
> Czy Legalett można traktować jako ogrzewanie podłogowe?
> Tzn. ułozyć i zalać go w tradycyjnych fundamentach.
> Czy jest to herezja budowlano-ekonomiczna?
> 
>  to juz dwa pytania


Według mnie tak - jako zmodyfikowaną  wersję podłogi na gruncie  :smile: 
Trzeba tylko pamiętać, że to 20cm betonu + warstwa styropianu (16cm) + warstwa zagęszczonego piasku. czyli sporo ponad pól metra  :wink: 
Co do ekonomii takiego rozwiązania - nie warto  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## kroyena

Ale wtedy zbrojenie chyba mogło by być słabsze, albo nawet szczątkowe?  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sunao

> Ale wtedy zbrojenie chyba mogło by być słabsze, albo nawet szczątkowe?


Nie wiem. Zbrojenie płyty Legalett służy również zabezpieczeniu przed odkształceniem tego co znajduje się bezpośrednio pod nią - czyli grubej warstwy styropianu...


Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## eRaf

> Legalett niewiele ciepła odbiera od kominka i nie ma problemów żeby kominek grzał górę. Zresztą, właśnie tak mam. Na dole ciepło trzyma Legalett, a ciepłe powietrze znad kominka idzie na górę.


Czyli u Ciebie jest kominek, nad którym jest wymiennik ("rura") Legalett a nad nim dystrybutor DGP ? Jak to wygląda gabarytowo ? Jak to obudowałeś ? Pls o info jeśli możesz.
Dzięki
Pzdr

----------


## eRaf

> Napisał eRaf
> 
> ...czy ktoś z Was ma legalett+ściana 3W, jak zamocowana jest warstwa licowa na cokole (ponoć trzeba ją połączyć specjalnie z warstwą nośną aby nie osiadła)...
> 
> 
>   Czy nikt nie robił Legalettu pod ścianę 3W ???


Ponawiam pytanie jak wyżej. Bardzo proszę o info. Jestem prawie zdecydowany na płytę L. Największą niewiadomą dla mnie obecnie jest właśnie sposób wykonania/mocowania/posadowienia cokołu w ścianie 3W oraz dodatkowo jakość/sprawność nowego wymiennika kominkowego. 
Ponieważ jestem z 3miasta i tak niedługo wybieram się do Legalett Gdańsk na kolejne konsultacje   :smile:   ale być może już ktoś korzysta z Legalettu + 3W i mógłby podzielić się ze mną wiedzą. Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny. 

Pzdr

----------


## Renatka

Mamy straszne mrozy. Czy ogrzewanie legalettem wystarczy? Czy sama płyta jest na tyle wydajna aby było ciepło w domu? Napiszcie proszę, aby nas zachęcić lub zniechęcić .
Widzę, że wątek powoli umiera. Czyżby rozczarowanie i brak ochoty mówienia o nietrafionej inwestycji?

----------


## Filo

Renatko, 

odwrotnie mrozy na całego a w domku ciepło i o czym tu pisać ? 
Tylko dwie najgorsze doby generator wychodził poza taryfę nocną, sądziłem że przy takich ekstremach temperaturowych będzie chodził na okrągło.

----------


## Loxia

tzn, że Legalett jest lepszy niz podłogówka?
i jakie mieliście temperatury teraz przy tych mrozach?

----------


## Filo

Witam,

Nie wiem czy lepszy ale napewno skuteczny.
Temperature miałem taką jaką ustawiłem na sterownikach czyli 20 w sypialni i 21 w pozostałych pokojach.  Dla taryfy dziennej prog załączenia jest odpowiednio o 1 stopien mniejszy.

----------


## Piotr O.

"Widzę, że wątek powoli umiera. Czyżby rozczarowanie i brak ochoty mówienia o nietrafionej inwestycji?"

Czemu takie skrajne wnioski Renatko?
Podzielam zdanie Filo - mieszka sie dobrze, wiec na forum budowlane zaglada sie okazyjnie, bo nie ma specjalnie o czym pisac. A inwestycja bardzo trafiona, bo wygodna w obsłudze i utrzymaniu czystości.

U nas dodatkowo jest kominek, ktory teraz przy duzych mrozach bardzo sie przydaje.

Porownanie z podlogowka jest trudne, bo to jest inna technologia - inna zasada dzialania i i inne efekty. Legalett kumuluje ciepło, a podłogówka działa szybko, ale za to szybciej sie wyziębia. No i jest różnica duża w zużyciu energii na korzyść Legalett.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## m.dworek

> "Widzę, że wątek powoli umiera. Czyżby rozczarowanie i brak ochoty mówienia o nietrafionej inwestycji?"
> 
> Czemu takie skrajne wnioski Renatko?
> Podzielam zdanie Filo - mieszka sie dobrze, wiec na forum budowlane zaglada sie okazyjnie, bo nie ma specjalnie o czym pisac. A inwestycja bardzo trafiona, bo wygodna w obsłudze i utrzymaniu czystości.
> 
> U nas dodatkowo jest kominek, ktory teraz przy duzych mrozach bardzo sie przydaje.
> 
> Porownanie z podlogowka jest trudne, bo to jest inna technologia - inna zasada dzialania i i inne efekty. Legalett kumuluje ciepło, a podłogówka działa szybko, ale za to szybciej sie wyziębia. No i jest różnica duża w zużyciu energii na korzyść Legalett.
> 
> ...


widac po tobie gosciu, ze jestes obkumany z cala teoria w temacie podlogowek itd  :wink: 
to ci sie chwali
nawijaj dalej  :wink:

----------


## Piotr O.

Ha, ha, ha...
Leon Ci na imię? Ładnie   :Wink2:  
Nawijaj dalej   :smile:  


Pietrek

----------


## smartcat

> Renatko!
> 
> Zadałaś ważne i trochę trudne pytanie, na które ja nie umiem odpowiedzieć jednoznacznie. 
> Spróbuję jednak pomóc Ci opisując swoje doświadczenia.
> W ubiegłym roku dom ogrzewaliśmy tylko samym fundamentem grzewczym Legalett. Było nam ciepło przy temp. w granicach 18-21 st. C. 
> Chodząc np. do teściów, gdzie przy grzaniu węglem były temp. wyższe było nam gorąco, a nawet duszno.
> Specyfika ogrzewania Legalett jest w takim porównaniu odczuwalna i korzystniejsza. Temp. przy podłodze jest wyższa niż na poziomie głowy czy pod sufitem. Przy tradycyjnym c.o. jest bardziej sucho, a przy mocnym grzaniu nawet duszno.
> 
> W tym roku posiłkujemy się dodatkowo kominkiem, który nie ma rozprowadzeń do pokoi sypialnych. Efekt jest taki, ze w salonie jest temp. np. 22 st. a w pokojach 19-21 st. Przyzwyczailiśmy się do temperatury w salonie, bo spędzamy tam najwięcej czasu w dzień. Odczuwamy więc różnicę tych temperatur w sypialniach. I czasem mamy wrażenie, że jest chłodno (przy temp. 19 st.).
> ...



Jestem ciekaw jakie masz doświadczenia po kolejnym roku eksploatacji legalettu? Ciekaw jestem jak zniosłeś mrozy z ostatnich dni ( prawie -30), czy bardzo wspomagałeś się kominkiem?
Jakie było wtedy zużucie energii ( o ile spojrzałeś na licznik i wiesz, bo rachunku pewno jeszcze nie masz) ?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Mamy za sobą w naszym D04 kolejne doświadczenie zimowe. Pierwszy raz temp. na zewnątrz spadła poniżej -30 st. C. Grzaliśmy, tak jak dotychczas, przy uzyciu Legalett włączając go tylko w tańszej  taryfie i kominka, który dogrzewa nam pokój dzienny wieczorami (nie mamy rozprowadzeń do pokoi). 
I co się stało przy tak dużych mrozach?
Temperatura w jednej sypialni spadła do... 16 st.C, a w innych do 18 st.C.
Zadaliśmy sobie pytanie czemu tak się stało? 
Mógłbym odpowiedzieć, ale może ciekawiej będzie jak inni Forumowicze napiszą pierwsi, co o tym myślą? Jakie Waszym zdaniem są przyczyny takiego wychłodzenia w pokojach?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie 
i cierpliwe czekam na Wasze odpowiedzi
Piotr

PS Rachunku za zużycie energii jeszcze nie mam. Sam jestem ciekawy czy przekroczy ubiegłoroczną średnią 260 zł/miesiąc liczona za cały okres grzewczy.

----------


## Renatka

*Piotr O.* bardzo jestem wdzięczna, że dzielisz się swoimi doświadczeniami z nami, którzy dopiero mają zamiar. Medal za bezinteresowność i rzeczowość, no i za dotrzymywanie słowa   :big grin:

----------


## eRaf

> Witam
> Mamy za sobą w naszym D04 kolejne doświadczenie zimowe. Pierwszy raz temp. na zewnątrz spadła poniżej -30 st. C. Grzaliśmy, tak jak dotychczas, przy uzyciu Legalett włączając go tylko w tańszej  taryfie i kominka, który dogrzewa nam pokój dzienny wieczorami (nie mamy rozprowadzeń do pokoi). 
> I co się stało przy tak dużych mrozach?
> Temperatura w jednej sypialni spadła do... 16 st.C, a w innych do 18 st.C.
> Zadaliśmy sobie pytanie czemu tak się stało? 
> Mógłbym odpowiedzieć, ale może ciekawiej będzie jak inni Forumowicze napiszą pierwsi, co o tym myślą? Jakie Waszym zdaniem są przyczyny takiego wychłodzenia w pokojach?
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie 
> i cierpliwe czekam na Wasze odpowiedzi
> ...


Pewnie Legalecik nie nadążył za tak szybkim obniżeniem temepratury na zew. a w konsekwencji wewnątrz i pewnie minęły 2-3 dni zanim temepratura w Twoich sypialniach wzrosła, chyba że wcześniej dogrzałeś je czymś innym (farelką   :Lol:  ) ???
Pzdr

----------


## smartcat

> *Piotr O.* bardzo jestem wdzięczna, że dzielisz się swoimi doświadczeniami z nami, którzy dopiero mają zamiar. Medal za bezinteresowność i rzeczowość, no i za dotrzymywanie słowa


Tak, właśnie doczytałem odpowiedź na moje pytanie i przyłączam się do *Renatki* i jej wyrazów wdzięczności za bezinteresowne dzielenie sie swoimi doświadczeniami z uzytkowania legalett. Jest to bardzo pomocne tym co są przed decyzją, gdyz nie jest to bardzo rozpowszechniona technologia w Polsce i potencjalny użytkownik podchodzi do niej troche jak do jeza. Tak ze tacy "ryzykaci" jak Ty *Piotrze O* którzy jeszcze maja chęć opisać jak się płyta sprawuje są bardzo cenni na forum. Szacuneczek.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
i o zdrowie pytam, bo u nas grypka i przeziębionka.
Dziękuję za miłe słowa, będące zachętą do dalszego zaglądania tu i pisania.
Polecam się na przyszłość.

A domów budowanych na fundamencie Legalett jest w  całej Polsce już dużo. Np. w Warszawie całe osiedle domków. Szkoda, że mało jest takich, którzy mają chęć i czas, by podzielić się swoim doświadczeniem.

Byłoby też cenne, gdyby pojawiły się głosy z innych krajów. Może ktoś z Was zna dobrze niemiecki i mógłby zajrzeć na strony www w Niemczech poświęcone tej technologii, a potem nam przetłumaczyć informacje?


Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## jo na

Halo Piotrze co z tą temperaturą?????
Czyżby przeziębionko z tego powodu? I brak chęci do pisania
Już tydzień czekam na twój komentarz a'propo 18 stopni w czasie mrozów, to jak to jest daje radę ten legalet bez dogrzewania np. kominkiem czy nie?
A jak tam u innych, mrozy się skończyły, czas na refleksje

----------


## pik33

Płyta w sumie nieźle się sprawuje i teraz, kiedy mam weekendową taryfę, w niedzielę nawet przy -10 nie trzeba palić w kominku. Jest tyle ile nastawione na termostatach, a że lubię ciepło, jest 25 stopni w pokojach i 27 w łazience.

W tygodniu jest gorzej - przede wszystkim w łazience. Za tą łazienkę mam duży żal do projektantów Legalettu. Rura wychodzi z agregatu, przechodzi prosto pod łazienką, wchodzi do wiatrołapu, tam robi parę zakrętów i dopiero wraca do łazienki. W efekcie kilowat mocy grzeje najpierw wiatrołap... marnotrawstwo...  :sad: 

Po prostu tam, gdzie trzeba żeby było najcieplej, jest najzimniej. Przy mrozach temperatura systematycznie spadała i niestet, na poziomie 22 stopni załączał się agregat w taryfie dziennej. Nie chciałem dopuszczać do dalszego wyziębiania pomieszczenia. 

Podczas dużych mrozów temperatura zaczęła spadać też w pozostałych pomieszczeniach, no ale po to mam kominek  :smile:  

----------------------

Podsumowując po trzecim sezonie zimowym w domu:

Legalett jest całkiem niezłym rozwiązaniem i gdybym budował po raz kolejny, najprawdopodobniej też robiłbym taką płytę. 

Sam system prawie nie ma wad. To, na co narzekam, jest łatwe do uniknięcia, jeśli dopilnuje się tego na etapie projektowania. W moim przypadku - trochę inaczej poprowadzić rury i zaprojektować więcej mocy grzewczej. Zwłaszcza dla łazienki. Będę musiał w niej na stałe zainstalować grzejnik.

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

pik33 - daj sobie <drabinkowca> z grzałką elektryczną w łazience i bedzie OK [raczej mocy większej, typu 600 W albo i więcej, żeby nagrzewał szybko]

pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam 
pik 33 chyba trochę przesadza z tš temperatura ja jak miałem w pokoju 25 stopni bo zagrzałem kominkiem to mnie żona ochrzaniła że za goršco a faktycznie nie dało się tam wysiedzieć i musiałem na 30 min otworzyć okno by temperatura była normalna, a może ten termometr cię oszukuje ??????? ,

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

apropo legaletu to ja też się napaliłem na ten pomysł narazie jestem na etapie szukania działki ale legalett to jest to co chciał bym widzieć w domu swoim !!!!!!!
mam jeszcze taki problem z przekonaniem do tego żony najlepiej jakbym odwiedził kogo takiego z żonš to może by się dała przekonać !
 :Lol:

----------


## jo na

dlaczego ciągle czytam że użytkownicy legaletu dogrzewają kominkiem, czy jest ktoś kto ma ogrzewanie legaletem i kominek tylko dla frajdy?
I w czasie mrozów nie był zmuszony go odpalac?
My będziemy mieli (?) legalett i piec gazowy, na poddaszu grzejniki  
i ciągle się zastanawiamy, lubimy ciepełko, czy legalett bez kominka wystarczy???????????

----------


## Filo

Witam,

Legalett zupełnie wystarcza, nawet jak jest projektowany na styk, a tak było w naszym domku - zweryfikowane tej zimy. W zeszłym roku grzałem Legalettem i kominkiem, w tym roku ze względu na rodzinną skłonność do częstych chorób górnych dróg oddechowych - zredukowaliśmy czynniki ryzyka a więc i grzanie kominkiem bez rozprowadzenia (duże wahania temp., suche powietrze i "przypalanie" kurzu). Mimo srogiej zimy naprawdę rzadko generator pracował w droższej taryfie. Utrzymujemy temp 21 C w pokojach i 20 C w sypialniach.

----------


## Leszek Borkowski

Zgadzam się z Filo. Tak jak on dogrzewałem się rok temu kominkiem, tak też robiłem i tej zimy - do czasu gdy zabrakło brykietu do kominka. Nie chcąc palić mokrym drewnem postanowiłem grzać wyłącznie Legalettem. Teraz utrzymuję w domu temperaturę 20°C i to grzejąc tylko w II taryfie, przy temperaturach -12°C w nocy i -4°C w dzień. Gdy dogrzewałem się kominkiem miałem temperaturę ustawioną na 18°C i po powrocie z pracy paliłem w kominku. Przez miesiąc zużywałem brykietu za około 100 zł. Przy 20°C zużycie prądu jest tylko minimalnie większe i nie wiem, czy jest sens teraz w ogóle dogrzewać się kominkiem. Kominkiem będę grzał tylko wtedy, gdy wyłączę zupełnie Legalett. Dla zainteresowanych parę słów o kosztach. Rachunek za energię elektryczną od 3 listopada do 28 stycznia wyniósł 1510 zł. Daje to ok. 520 zł/miesiąc. Moim zdaniem, na ogrzewanie zużyłem nie więcej niż 400 zł/miesiąc (w domu wszystko mamy na prąd). Doliczając koszt brykietu daje to ok. 500 zł/miesiąc przez trzy mroźne miesiące zimowe. Średnia za sezon nie powinna więc być większa niż 400 zł . Nie jest to chyba źle (ogrzewam 125 m2), jeżeli weźmiemy pod uwagę, że jest to jednak ogrzewanie prądem i to w dodatku w IV strefie klimatycznej. Pewnie gazem, węglem lub drewnem byłoby taniej, ale na pewno nie byłoby lepiej - jest to w końcu ogrzewanie podłogowe (które ma same zalety), brak w domu kaloryferów, dodatkowego pomieszczenia na kocioł, opał itp, cała instalacja znajduje się pod podłogą, w zasadzie nie ma tam się co popsuć, nie grożą żadne wycieki, zatkania komina, wsteczne ciągi itp., nie trzeba robić żadnych przeglądów okresowych, magazynować opału, płaci się za zużytą energię po jej wykorzystaniu, a nie przed jak ma to miejsce np przy ogrewaniu gazem z butli lub olejem opałowym, zalet tych jest pewnie więcej, ale są też i wady. Największą wadą wg nie jest mała sterowalność i duża bezwładność urządzenia. Jeżeli chce się korzystać wyłącznie z II taryfy należy z góry przewidzieć pogodę na najbliższe dni. Podgrzanie płyty z 18°C na 20°C zajęło mi cały weekend (na szczęście mamy taryfę weekendową), podobnie jak u Pika33 żle mam rozmieszczone grzałki - najcieplej jest w pomieszczeniu technicznym, garderobie i w pokoju, którego nie używamy na codzień - są to pomieszczenia, gdzie znajdują się agregaty. Najlepiej byłoby umieścić agregaty w łazienkach, ale nie wiem, czy jest taka możliwość, być może jest to niedozwolone ze względu na ryzyko przedostania się wody do agregatów. Jeżeli tak jest w rzeczywistośći, to powinno lepiej się izolować początkowe odcinki przewodów rozprowadzających. Inną wadą jest, o czym już pisałem wcześniej w tym wątku, hałas spowodowany przez przepływające powietrze przez przewody umieszczone w komorze kominka - wyprowadzenie tych przewodów nie ma wg mnie najmniejszego uzasadnienia praktycznego, teraz bym z nich zrezygnował, ale jest już za późno. Co prawda do hałasu tego szybko się przyzwyczailiśmy, ale mniej odporni psychicznie mogą mieć z tym problemy.

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

"Rachunek za energię elektrycznš od 3 listopada do 28 stycznia wyniósł 1510 zł. Daje to ok. 520 zł/miesišc. "

Wydaje się trochę dużo ale jak się pomyli że to IV strefa klimatyczna i wszystko na pršd to chyba niele  :Wink2:  
Ja mam takie dowiadczenie z węglem, teraz grzejemy się piecem na węgiel (CO) i tak 1 tona węgla kosztuje ok 500zł, aby tak cały czas ogrzewać dom potrzeba by spalić na sezon grzewczy ok 3 ton węgla a może nawet więcej to wychodzi jakie 1500 - 2000 zło . za sezon grzewczy (a ile noszenia   :Evil:  )
chyba się to opłaca ??

----------


## martelia

witam wszystkich,
*do mieszkańców "domów kanadyjskich"* : szukam godnej zaufania firmy do zbudowania takiego domu. 
Czy drugi raz budowalibyście  w tym systemie?
czekam na odzew
pozdr
marta

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie,
przepraszam za długi brak wyjaśnienia sprawy z poprzedniego wpisu, ale niestety brak czasu.
Widzę, że wątek się bardzo ożywił i ciesze się, że pojawiły się bardzo cenne doświadczenia użytkowników Legalett. O to przecież głównie w tym temacie chodzi.
Wczoraj otrzymaliśmy wydruk z ZE i... miłe zaskoczenie tylko 630 zł za ostatnie dwa miesiące, a grzaliśmy więcej niż rok temu. Dzieląc tę kwotę na pół i odejmując 100 zł (średnia miesięczna zużycia energii poza sezonem grzewczym) otrzymamy na miesiąc... 215 zł! (pow. domu 95 m2).
Do tego trzeba doliczyć zużycie około 1 m drzewa (100 zł) i 500 kg brykietu (90 zł) spalonych w kominku.
Czyli za okres 21 grudnia 05 - 21 luty 06 miesięcznie średnia to 
(630 + 190)/2 - 100 = 310 zł 
(liczyłem na szybko, więc mogłem się pomylić).
Zobaczymy jak będzie po podsumowaniu całego okresu grzewczego.

Oczywiście nie wszystko jest takie piękne. Mam tu na myśli ów spadek temperatury do 16 st. C w jednej z sypialni przy 30 stopniowych mrozach. Odpowiedzi na moje pytanie dotyczące przyczyn było mało, bo i jest nas tu mało piszących (a pewnie wielu czytających).
Przyczyna zasadnicza była przeze mnie opisywana chyba rok temu tu lub w innym wątku dotyczącym Legalett. Otóż przy dużych mrozach trzeba więcej grzać i to obojętnie czy jest to gaz, olej, wegiel, drzewo czy inny rodzaj materiału grzewczego. Tak jest i w przypadku Legalett na energię elektr. A myśmy się w naszym ciepłym domku przyzwyczaili, że wystarczy grzać tylko w tańszej taryfie i to niekoniecznie 10 godzin na dobę. No i stąd ta obniżka temp., gdy za oknem mróz srogi. Mróz zminął wszystko wróciło do normy, a... w portfelu oszczędności.

*PIK33*, jak Ty wytrzymujesz przy 25 st.C w pokojach i jakie rachunki płacisz? 
Grzejnik drabinkowy w łazience, tak jak u *KrzyśkaM*, założyliśmy w tym roku i rzadko włączamy.

Dziękuję Filo i Leszku za ciekawe informacje, a szcególnie te o kominku. My zrezygnowaliśmy z wykonania rozprowadzeń z kominka do pokoi, bo specjaliści od ogrzewania i lekarze powiedzieli nam, że przy małych dzieciach suche powietrze z kominka nie jest wskazane (chodzi o częste, a nie okazjonalne palenie w kominku). Poza tym kominek zaprzecza idei Legalett, którego zaletą jest rozkład temperatur na różnych wysokościach (przy podłodze najcieplej).

*Martelia*, pomyliłaś wątek tematyczny - tu nie piszemy o "domach kanadyjskich".

W mojej okolicy przybył w ubr. nowy użytkownik Legalett, a na ten rok szykują się dwa następne. W sumie na Podkarpaciu będzie nas wtedy 5 domów. To już skłania do założenia klubu miłośników Legalett.  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

PS Czekam nastepne na nowiny.

----------


## eRaf

> ... Poza tym kominek zaprzecza idei Legalett, którego zaletą jest rozkład temperatur na różnych wysokościach (przy podłodze najcieplej)...


Piotrze, chyba że jest to dom z użytkowym poddaszem i nie stosujemy Legalettu w posadzce poddasza, wtedy jak najbardziej Legalett (parter) + ogrzewanie kominkiem DGP lub jakąś elektryką na piętrze (konwektory, akumulacyjne grzejniki) ma jak największy sens. Ja mając w planie podłogę na legarach na poddaszu nawet jeżeli jest to możliwe nie chciałbym zastosować tam Legalettu. 
Sprawa suchego powietrza z DGP - faktycznie to problem ale w przypadku złego zaprojektowania/wykonania DGP (za duże temperatury w czopuchu, brak filtrów itd. - nie miejsce w tym wątku).

Dzięki Ci Piotrze za regularne dzielenie się informacjami nt. działania Twojego Legaleciku.
Pzdr

----------


## Piotr O.

eRaf-ie,
dzięki za słuszne spostrzeżenia. 
W przypadku poddasza użytkowego można śmiało wykorzystać to, o czym piszesz. Nie pisałem o tym, bo mam tylko parter.
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

PS Za oknem zimowo, ale słońce coraz wyżej, dłużej i mocniej świeci - wiosna coraz bliżej   :smile:

----------


## megi10

Witam wszystkich, wczoraj bylam na spotkaniu w sprawie legalett i jestem troche w szoku bo cena wysoka 50 tys. Dom w zabud.120 metr. i tylko 80 pod legalett a reszta to garaż i jeszcze musze pomyslec o ogrzaniu poddasza ze niewiem czy to warto ??

----------


## Klaus

> apropo legaletu to ja też się napaliłem na ten pomysł narazie jestem na etapie szukania działki ale legalett to jest to co chciał bym widzieć w domu swoim !!!!!!!
> mam jeszcze taki problem z przekonaniem do tego żony najlepiej jakbym odwiedził kogo takiego z żonš to może by się dała przekonać !


A po co? Chłopie, po prostu jej tego nie mów. Jak wszystko będzie dobrze działało to nawet nie zauważy.

----------


## megi10

My kobiety jestesmy inteligentne i jesli z konta zniknie 50 tyś zl. to chyba slepy nie zapyta gdzie sie podzialy?

----------


## Piotr O.

Megi10
Pomału i na spokojnie policz całość inwestycji i dopiero wtedy podejmij decyzje. Chyba każdy przeżywa dylemat po otrzymaniu kosztorysu wstępnego Legalett. Ale po uwzględnieniu kosztów tradycyjnych prac, które składają się na wykonanie w Legalett tylko w tydzień (kopanie fundamentów, zbrojenia, szalunki, zalewanie, wylewki, materiały i wykonanie instalacji ogrzewania, zakup pieca...), może okazać się, że jest znacznie lepiej. 
Nasz dom wybudowaliśmy za niecałe 180 tys. zł pod klucz (w tym wcale nie tanie ściany keramzytowe z Praefa).
Możesz zaoszczędzić trochę przy Legalett, jeśli sam załatwisz sobie dostawę betonu, pospółki...

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

PS Polecam "Katalog Małych Domów" dostepny jeszcze w sprzedaży "RUCH", w którym jest kosztorys i opis budowy domu z fundamentem Legalett (D04 - 92,8 m2, parter).

----------


## megi10

dziekuję za informacje o Legal... , ale mam jedno pytanie. Proszę powiedzieć czy jesteś zadowolony z płyty grzewczej i jaką temperaturę potrafisz utrzymać w pomieszczeniach grzanych w ten sposób, bez dodatkowych urządzeń.

----------


## Piotr O.

Megi,
przemawia z Twojego listu niedowierzanie. Rozumiem to, bo razem z żoną przechodziliśmy przez to także zanim zdecydowaliśmy się ostatecznie na taki wybór.
Myślę, że przydałyby Ci się odwiedziny w takim domu. Czy myślałaś o tym?
Na pierwsze Twoje pytanie odpowiedź brzmi - tak, po trzech latach mieszkania w domu na fundamencie grzewczym Legalett jesteśmy zadowoleni.
Na drugie odpowiedzi musisz udzielić sobie sama, bo to zależy czego oczekujesz - jaka potrzebujesz temp. uzyskać? Dla przykładu piszący tu na forum PIK33 potrzebuje 25 st. C i taka temp. osiąga z Legalett, kto inny 20-22, a nam wystarcza 18-20 w sypialniach i 20-22 w pokoju dziennym. Takie temperatury uzyskujemy przy II taryfie. Rachunki od trzech lat mamy średnio rzędu  260 zł za miesiąc w okresie zimowym.
Dom jest parterowy - 95 m2 (Praefa + 12 cm styropianu = 27 cm).
Proszę o następny zestaw pytań   :smile:  
Powodzenia 
Piotr

----------


## jkrzyz

Witam.

Mam pytanie do osób które zbudowały dom na płycie Legalett.
Czy negocjowaliście cenę i sposób płatności?
Zastanawiam się nad tym, bo we wstępnej wycenie jest napisane, że Legalett chciałby za wszystko dostać kasę z góry, ja natomiast widzę to tak, że płacę po odbiorze przez mojego inspektora nadzoru.
Czy ktoś może dogadał się z Legalett w tej sprawie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie
Dziś w nocy pierwszy raz od kilku miesięcy nie włączył się Legalett. Czyżby koniec grzania? Jak u innych?

JKrzyz
Z Legalett można spróbować pertraktować, ale obawiam się, że mało się uzyska. Właścicielem jest Szwed, który nie rozumie co to znaczy negocjacje cenowe czy rabat. 
Z zapłatą po wykonaniu i odbiorze raczej nie widzę żadnych szans. Kup np. samochód niepłacąc.
Myślę, że już tysiące ludzi w Polsce zapłaciło przed, wybudowało i z zadowoleniem mieszka. Masz gwarancje na 25 czy 50 lat.
Czego się obawiasz?
Powodzenia.

----------


## jkrzyz

> Witajcie
> Dziś w nocy pierwszy raz od kilku miesięcy nie włączył się Legalett. Czyżby koniec grzania? Jak u innych?
> 
> JKrzyz
> Z Legalett można spróbować pertraktować, ale obawiam się, że mało się uzyska. Właścicielem jest Szwed, który nie rozumie co to znaczy negocjacje cenowe czy rabat. 
> Z zapłatą po wykonaniu i odbiorze raczej nie widzę żadnych szans. Kup np. samochód niepłacąc.
> Myślę, że już tysiące ludzi w Polsce zapłaciło przed, wybudowało i z zadowoleniem mieszka. Masz gwarancje na 25 czy 50 lat.
> Czego się obawiasz?
> Powodzenia.


Czy ja wiem? Co prawda nie kupowałem samochodu ostatnio, ale zazwyczaj w salonie stoją już gotowe egzemplarze, więc przypuszczam, że płaci się po obejrzeniu tego, co się chce kupić.
Zdecydowanie nie zapłacił bym za samochód, który jeszcze nie istnieje.
Poprawka: za wyjątkiem Ferrari, ale nie spodziewam się,żebym mi to groziło kiedykolwiek  :smile: 

Czego się obawiam? Zawalonych terminów, niesolidnych wykonawców, płacenia za błędy innych itp. Czy to źle?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Tak masz racje - to nie byl najlepszy przykład. Pisałem na szybko bez większego zastanowienia.

"Czego się obawiam? Zawalonych terminów, niesolidnych wykonawców, płacenia za błędy innych itp. Czy to źle?"

A czy ja pisałem, że to źle?   :big grin:  
Mogę natomiast potwierdzić na swoim przykładzie, że korzystając z usług Legalett Gdańsk jestem bardzo zadowolony. Byli wobec mnie terminowi, bardzo solidni, bezbłędni i nadal utrzymują ze mną kontakt.

Napisz jak coś wynegocjujesz. Może to zachęci także innych.
Powodzenia 
Piotr

----------


## Freudek

Witajcie,

właśnie zalełem swoją płytę Legalett  :Smile:  

na razie jestem zadowlony ze współpracy, ale trzeba uważać na drobnostki typu "Odpowiedzialność za odbiór płyty". 
Mój Kierownik spanikował (nowa technologia) i musiałem skorzystać z osoby polecanej przez Legalett, która ma stosowne uprawnienia.  W efekcie (dodatkowe 500 zł  ::-(:  .  w plecy.

Jak zaczniecie budować to warto sprawdzić czy wasz Kierownik się pod tym podpisze, jeśli nie to negocjucie odbiór płyty w cenie kontraktu z Legalett.

pzdr
Dariusz

----------


## Sunao

Freudek, witamy w gronie Legaleciarzy. Ja świadomie odpuściłem sobie własnego kierownika budowy (został ten od generalnego wykonawcy).

Niestety to bardzo często ludzie przyuczeni do fachu budowlanego, a o uczeniu się nowych rozwiązań nie ma mowy..  :sad: 


Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## eRaf

> Witajcie,
> 
> właśnie zalełem swoją płytę Legalett  
> 
> na razie jestem zadowlony ze współpracy, ale trzeba uważać na drobnostki typu "Odpowiedzialność za odbiór płyty". 
> Mój Kierownik spanikował (nowa technologia) i musiałem skorzystać z osoby polecanej przez Legalett, która ma stosowne uprawnienia.  W efekcie (dodatkowe 500 zł  .  w plecy.
> 
> Jak zaczniecie budować to warto sprawdzić czy wasz Kierownik się pod tym podpisze, jeśli nie to negocjucie odbiór płyty w cenie kontraktu z Legalett.
> 
> ...


Czyli wpisu do ksiązki dokonała osoba upoważniona z Legalett ? Czy jest to zgodne z przepisami, tzn. jeżeli masz już swojego kierownika, który nie chce się pod czymś podpisać to w zamian może ten wpis dokonać inna osoba z odp. uprawnieniami ?
A jakie ściany stawiasz na Twojej płycie - 1W,2W,3W czy szkielet ?
Będziesz miał wymiennik kominkowy ?
Czy płytę robisz już z PP50 czy ze spiro ?
Pzdr

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie
My też mieliśmy problem ze znalezieniem odważnego kierownika. Obawy przed nową technologią były tak duże, że o mały włos, a nie zdążylibyśmy w terminie rozpocząć prac budowlanych. Trzy lata temu na Podkarpaciu był tylko jeden fundament Legalett i jego właściciel także miał problemy ze znalezieniem kierownika.
Dopiero trzeci okazał się światłym człowiekiem.
Powodzenia

Piotr

----------


## Freudek

witajcie,

dzięki za powitanie  :Smile: 

eRaf, co do Twoich pytań, to wpisu dokonała osoba z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami i biorąca pełną odpowiedzialność za płytę (tzw. inspektor nadzoru inwestorskiego czy jakoś tak).
Ściany stawiam 2w porotherm + styro 12. Wymiennik kominkowy też zamówiełem a cały system jest na Spiro 100 (ponoć najbardziej sprawdzony  :wink: 

pzdr

----------


## SNAWA

Szanowni Państwo
Jak Wszyscy na tym formu ja również zaczynam od zbierania informacji nt systemu grzewczego ze Szwecji. Najbardziej zaskakuje mnie sytuacja kiedy wszyscy chwalą system ale nie piszą ile kosztował za m2. Odnoszę wrażenie że starają się usprawiedliwić swoją rozrzutność. Co do "skandynawskiego stylu negocjacji" zarządu Legalett to jestem zaskoczony, biorąc pod uwagę aktualne ceny prądu, dostępność innych systemów, kredytowanie systemów ekologicznych itp.
Pozdrawiam
SNAWA

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Szanowni Państwo
> Jak Wszyscy na tym formu ja również zaczynam od zbierania informacji nt systemu grzewczego ze Szwecji. Najbardziej zaskakuje mnie sytuacja kiedy wszyscy chwalą system ale nie piszą ile kosztował za m2. Odnoszę wrażenie że starają się usprawiedliwić swoją rozrzutność. Co do "skandynawskiego stylu negocjacji" zarządu Legalett to jestem zaskoczony, biorąc pod uwagę aktualne ceny prądu, dostępność innych systemów, kredytowanie systemów ekologicznych itp.
> Pozdrawiam
> SNAWA


No właśnie, ile kosztował Was m2 płyty.

Czy ktoś porównywał koszt płyty LEGALETT do tradycyjnego fundamentu wraz z ogrzewaniem np podłogowym zasilanym tak jak ten konkretny Legalett, tzn. elektrycznie, gazem , pompą ciepła z ew. wspomaganiem kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym?

Porównanie takie jest bez wątpienia możliwe i obawiam sie że wypadnie zdecydowanie na niekorzyść Legalett-u.

Druga sprawa to monopol firmy.
Nigdy nie ufam monopolistom. Nie mają konkurentów, więc dyktują warunki.

Jak to jest naprawdę z tymi kosztami, bo sądząc z ilości płyt sprzedawanych przez LEGALETT – firmie tej obca jest stara i dobra żydowska zasada: DUŻY OBRÓT, MAŁY ZYSK.

Pozdrawiam Świątecznie

----------


## jkrzyz

Porównywanie kosztów to nie jest taka prosta sprawa i wyrokowanie co wypadnie jest moim zdaniem nadmiernym upraszczaniem tematu.

Mogę przytoczyć analogię motoryzacyjną i powiedzieć, że popularny "maluch"  wypadnie zdecydowanie taniej od dużej większości innych samochodów.
Niemalże każdy posiadacz samochodu będzie miał określona zdanie na ten temat, a znajdzie się spora grupka kierowców maluchów, broniących do upadłego swojego pupila.

Nie chcę tutaj udowadniać, że Legalett to jest coś lepszego albo gorszego od tradycyjnych fundamentów.
Zwrócę jednak uwagę, że zestawienie zalet i wad to coś więcej niż tylko cena wyjęta z kontekstu.

Rozumiem że dla części inwestorów budujących Wymarzony Dom podstawową troską jest dopięcie budeżetu, a powodem do chwały - zakup betonu o "trzy pięćdziesiąt" taniej, co dowodzi sprytu i zaradności życiowej
Niektórzy z nich jednocześnie szczycą się posiadaniem samochodu nieco droższego w zakupie i eksploatacji niż maluch i jakoś im to nie przeszkadza.

Wniosek może z tego być taki, że samochód przynosi prestiż, a fundament nie, ale gdzieś obok niektórzy przyznają, że komfort i przyjemność jazdy też się liczą.

Nie mieszając już więcej motoryzacji i budownictwa, postawię tezę, że legalett jest niekoniecznie droższy od tradycyjnych fundamentów.
Co więcej, może być tańszy.
Trzeba jednak dokładnie określić, w jakich warunkach.
Jeśli jedynym akceptowalnym źródłem energii do ogrzewania domu jest prąd, jest wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, inwestor marzy o ogrzewaniu podłogowym, w okolicy są wysokie koszty budowy, "czas to pieniądz" dla inwestora i projekt domu wykorzystuje zalety płyty grzewczej, to taki dom może być tańszy od domu zbudowanego na tradycyjnych fundamentach.

Oczywiście w innych warunkach może być dokładnie odwrotnie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SNAWA

> Porównywanie kosztów to nie jest taka prosta sprawa i wyrokowanie co wypadnie jest moim zdaniem nadmiernym upraszczaniem tematu.
> 
> Mogę przytoczyć analogię motoryzacyjną i powiedzieć, że popularny "maluch"  wypadnie zdecydowanie taniej od dużej większości innych samochodów.
> Niemalże każdy posiadacz samochodu będzie miał określona zdanie na ten temat, a znajdzie się spora grupka kierowców maluchów, broniących do upadłego swojego pupila.
> 
> Nie chcę tutaj udowadniać, że Legalett to jest coś lepszego albo gorszego od tradycyjnych fundamentów.
> Zwrócę jednak uwagę, że zestawienie zalet i wad to coś więcej niż tylko cena wyjęta z kontekstu.
> 
> Rozumiem że dla części inwestorów budujących Wymarzony Dom podstawową troską jest dopięcie budeżetu, a powodem do chwały - zakup betonu o "trzy pięćdziesiąt" taniej, co dowodzi sprytu i zaradności życiowej
> ...



Szanowny Panie jkrzyz

Jeżeli chodzi o rozważania natury motoryzacyjnej to i owszem uważam że lepiej kupić kilkuletni samochód uzywany przez osobę majętną tzn taką którą stać na przeglądy i nowe części niż samochód tej samej klasy prosto z salonu. itd. itd. możemy sobie pisać i pisać. Ale ceny jak nie znałem tak nie znam ( a samochód kosztuje od .. ).
Pozdrawiam świątecznie 
Tomek S.

----------


## jkrzyz

> Szanowny Panie jkrzyz
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o rozważania natury motoryzacyjnej to i owszem uważam że lepiej kupić kilkuletni samochód uzywany przez osobę majętną tzn taką którą stać na przeglądy i nowe części niż samochód tej samej klasy prosto z salonu. itd. itd. możemy sobie pisać i pisać. Ale ceny jak nie znałem tak nie znam ( a samochód kosztuje od .. ).
> Pozdrawiam świątecznie 
> Tomek S.


Sznowny Panie Tomku,

Co do samochodu dla siebie uważam podobnie, ale mojej teściowej raczej bym na takie rozwiązanie nie namawiał  :wink: 
Co do ceny Legaletu - nic prostszego, jak zadzwonić i dowiedzieć się u źródła. Cena pewnie zależy od wielu czynników i niekoniecznie wycena mojego fundamentu będzie miarodajna w innym przypadku.

Znalazłem w swojej korespondencji taki oto mail, który otrzymałem jeszcze bez podawania szczegółów odnośnie mojego projektu:




> Cena Płyty Legalett kształtuje się na poziomie 350-380zł/m2. W cenę wchodzą następujące materiały i roboty.
> 
> Materiały i roboty zawarte w ofercie:
> Przygotowanie podbudowy płyty fundamentowej (gr. 0,4 - 0,5m),
> Zagęszczenie podbudowy,
> Wykonanie opaski drenażowej (bez podłączenia do kolektora spustowego),
> Wyprowadzenie kanalizacji poza obręb budynku (1m),
> Wyprowadzenie przyłącza wody poza obręb budynku (1m),
> Wyprowadzenie przepust doprowadzającego powietrze do kominka poza obręb płyty (1m)
> ...


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SNAWA

Szanowny Panie 
Bardzo dziękuję za przesłaną informację. Jest ona bardzo wyczerpująca. Oczywiście wysłałem zapytanie cenowe e-mailowo, ale byl to okres przedświąteczny.
Pozdrawiam
Tomek S.

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Szanowny Panie 
> Bardzo dziękuję za przesłaną informację. Jest ona bardzo wyczerpująca. Oczywiście wysłałem zapytanie cenowe e-mailowo, ale byl to okres przedświąteczny.
> Pozdrawiam
> Tomek S.


To może pochwalisz się odpowiedzią Legalett-u po otrzymaniu odpowiedzi.

W końcu nie jest to oferta ściśle tajna a wręcz odwrotnie - firma Legalett powinna Ci w takim przypadku dać upust za reklamowanie ich usług na tak szerokim forum zainteresowanych ekonomicznym i wygodnym ogzrzewaniem domów.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## statek

> Druga sprawa to monopol firmy.


Czy ktoś wie, co stoi na przeszkodzie w opracowaniu i wdrożeniu podobnego systemu grzewczego?
Które z rozwiązań Legalletu jest chronione patentem?

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Druga sprawa to monopol firmy.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Czy ktoś wie, co stoi na przeszkodzie w opracowaniu i wdrożeniu podobnego systemu grzewczego?
> Które z rozwiązań Legalletu jest chronione patentem?


Z ust mi to wyjąłeś.

Toż w dobie rosnacego zapotrzegowania na nowoczesne i tanie w eksploatacji instalacje grzewcze, dla grupy przedsiebiorczych ludzi mogłaby to być żyła złota.

Wszak patentem mogą być chronione rozwiazania konkretnych elementów systemu ale nie sama idea kanałowego ogrzewania powietrznego.

Na to patent to chyba mieli raczej jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli starozytni rzymianie, a jeśli nie oni to na pewno Krzyżacy.

A płytę fundamentową to robił juz mój dziadek.

Więc kto  zabroni mnie taka zrobić nawet jeśli wewnątrz niej zostawię kanały i nadmucham do nich gorącego powietrza.

Jakby co to sie piszę do spółki.

Są chętni?

To ich pozdrawiam zwłaszcza.

----------


## SNAWA

Szanowni Państwo
Właśnie wczoraj otrzymałem prośbę o przeslanie do Legalettu dokładniejszych danych z projektu. Po odebraniu od nich poczty uzyskałem rownież telefonicznie informację nt ceny. Wynosi ona około 350 zł netto (7%VAT) za m2 ale bez pracy koparki i bez "podsypki" (cokolwiek to znaczy). No cóż tanio nie jest.
Pozdrawiam
SNAWA

----------


## ESKIMOS

Tanio nie jest?

To jest rozbój w biały dzień, (każdy monopolista tak ma).

375/m2, do tego wykonanie wykopu, usunięcie humusu, warstwa piasku, zageszczanie, warstwa drenażowa ze zwiru, zagęszczanie - dojdzie kolejne 100/m2.

A konstrukcja prosta jak cep.
Styropian, pręty stalowe, rury z blachy ocynkowanej, beton.
Technicznie zaawansowana to może tylko nagrzewnica/e.

Złoty interes - 100 % przebicia.
A mnie każą się cieszyć jak mam 20%.

----------


## Renatka

> Tanio nie jest?
> 
> To jest rozbój w biały dzień, (każdy monopolista tak ma).
> 
> 375/m2, do tego wykonanie wykopu, usunięcie humusu, warstwa piasku, zageszczanie, warstwa drenażowa ze zwiru, zagęszczanie - dojdzie kolejne 100/m2.
> 
> A konstrukcja prosta jak cep.


 Przyznaję, że i ja do takich wniosków doszłam. Ja naprawdę nie widzę co ma kosztować tyle pieniędzy i ...... powoli oswajam się z myślą, że nie zrobię legalettu tylko płytę fundamentową, a w niej ogrzewanie wodne podłogowe zasilane pompą ciepła (dodatkowa korzyść to c.w.u.).
Panowie, jak oceniacie taki babski pomysł?
Tej płyty trzymam się nie ze względów gruntowych, ale ze względu na odpowiednią izolacyjność termiczną od gruntu, aby strat ciepła nie było. Płyta fundamentowa chyba nie jest droższa niż zwykły fundament. Niemcy tak budują, a oni umieją szczędzać pieniądze. A może tkwię w błędzie....

----------


## ESKIMOS

Wg mnie rozumujesz Renatko całkiem prawidłowo.

Płyta fundamentowa to dla fachowego architekta żadna filozofia.
I jesli nawet droższa od klasycznego fundamentu – to minimalnie (niektórzy twierdzą że nie) Nic też nie szkodzi aby położyć ją na 16 czy 20 cm styropianu (jak w Legalett-cie) i doskonale odizolować od gruntu a od góry dać wodne podłogowe.
A zamiast ich piekielnie drogiego grzejniczka elektrycznego (jeżeli nie masz gazu z sieci) – pompa ciepła (np ZIRIUS M2-5  - ok 20 tys zł.) z zasobnikiem (buforem) i ew . połączona z kominkiem. 
Razem niechby 50 000,-
A jeśli masz gaz z sieci – to to znacznie taniej gaz.
Nawet gdyby pompa osiągała sprawność tylko ok. 3 to i tak grzejnik Legalett-u bedzie ja miał poniżej 1.
Stąd wynika przy niewiele wyższych kosztach – kilkakrotnnie tańsze (i cichsze) ogrzewanie o podobnym komforcie..

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Geno

> Płyta fundamentowa to dla fachowego architekta żadna filozofia.


Jak mawiają francuzi "barzo interesująse"   :ohmy:  



> I jesli nawet droższa od klasycznego fundamentu – to minimalnie (niektórzy twierdzą że nie) Nic też nie szkodzi aby położyć ją na 16 czy 20 cm styropianu (jak w Legalett-cie) i doskonale odizolować od gruntu a od góry dać wodne podłogowe.
> .


Kiedyś zadałem to pytanie ale ech czy gdzieś w swiecie były robione badania co z tym styropianem po 30 latach - nie dowiedziałem się.  :Confused:

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Jak mawiają francuzi "barzo interesująse"


Trzeba Ci wiedzieć że płyta fundamentowa (podobnie jak inne elementy konstrukcyjne budynku), musi byś zaprojektowana. 
Niektórzy mówią "wyliczona"

Dzieła takiego podejmuj się zwykle architekt i jeśli nie jest dyletantem, to potrafi to zrobić.
Niestety nie każdy potrafi.

To miałem namyśli i nie bez satysfakcji konstatuję iż okazało sie to dla Ciebie  
*barzo interesująse*.  

Polecam sie na przyszłość.

----------


## Geno

> Jak mawiają francuzi "barzo interesująse"  
> 
> 
> Trzeba Ci wiedzieć że płyta fundamentowa (podobnie jak inne elementy konstrukcyjne budynku), musi byś zaprojektowana. 
> Niektórzy mówią "wyliczona"
> 
> Dzieła takiego podejmuj się zwykle architekt i jeśli nie jest dyletantem, to potrafi to zrobić.
> Niestety nie każdy potrafi.
> 
> ...


To ,że płyty fundamentowe się projektuje to wiem bo zdarzało mi się to robić tym niemniej *architekt tego nie robi* bo nie ma do tego uprawnień i w wi ekszości przypadków wiedzy (chyba,że ma drugi kierunek albo uprawniena budowlane choć nie jestem pewien czy ograniczone na to pozwalają). Architek nie jest od konstrukcji czy to takie trudne?   :smile: 

Z drugiej strony,żeby nie było,że mam coś do architektów - widziałem projekty konstruktoró i wyglądały koszmarnie - funkcjonalnie też były średnio choć bywają wyjatki zarówno wśród jednych jak i drugi - są architekci znający się na konstrukcjach np. mostowych   :Wink2: 

P.S. Teraz już możesz przeprosić konstruktorów   :cool:

----------


## ESKIMOS

*



			
				architekt tego nie robi bo nie ma do tego uprawnień
			
		

*

No proszę.

Właśnie się dowiedziałem że domy które dotychczas wybudowałem na bazie indywidualnych i niepowtarzalnych projektów stworzonych od A do Z przez mojego architekta (nie konstruktora) - powstały nielegalnie.

Tenże architekt był zresztą inspektorem nadzoru na moich budowach.

I co teraz?
Jak sie dowiedzą i dadzą nakaz rozbiórki?

Nie wydajcie mnie bo najpierw uduszę architekta a potem sie pochlastam.

PS. Mój zawód nie ma nic wspólnego z budownictwem a buduję sobie domy co parę lat  bo takie mam hobby. A od projektowania, wyliczania czy jeśli wolisz konstruowania to ja mam architekta. A od polityki  - Kaczyńskich. Amen.

----------


## Geno

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				architekt tego nie robi bo nie ma do tego uprawnień
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


To może zajrzyj w ten projekt i sprawdź kto był odpowiedzialny za konstrukcje. Pisałem wcześniej,że *większość* architektów nie ma taklich uprawnień bo w zakres zawodu architekta nie wchodzi projektowanie konstrukcji co nie oznacza,że znajd a się takie przypadki,iż ktos sobie zrobi uprawnienia - ograniczone chyba nie ma problemu natomiast żaden architekt nie może mieć uprawnień konstrukcyjno-budowlanych tylko po kierunku architektura - przynajmniej teraz - kiedyś to rózne dziwne rzeczy się działy i otrzymac mozna było uprawnienia będąc urzędaskiem np.

Specjalność konstrukcyjno-budowlana
1. Uprawnienia budowlane bez ograniczeń - wykształcenie wyższe na kierunku budownictwo (O).
2. Uprawnienia budowlane w ograniczonym zakresie:
  1)  wykształcenie wyższe na kierunku:
a)    architektura i urbanistyka (P),

----------


## Renatka

No właśnie nie mam gazu ziemnego, stąd to moje kombinowanie. 
Jeżeli nawet uda się poprowadzić gazociąg, bo takie zapytanie wysłałam ze swoimi przyszłymi sąsiadami, to zapewne będzie to inwestycja przy udziale środków własnych. Gazownia nie zrobi tego sama. Jeżeli dopłata do gazociągu okaże się w wysokości założenia pompy ciepła to wybiorę z pewnością pompę ciepła licząc na niższe rachunki za c.o. i c.w.u.

Jeśli chodzi o płytę fundamentową ( bo widzę, że jakiś spór sie wywiązał), to sądzę, że w biurze projektowym poradzą sobie z tym problemem gdy dam projekt do adaptacji. I tak będą przeliczać z porothermu na silikaty i parę innych zmian typowo architektonicznych. Nawiasem mówiąc zastanawiam sie czy nie zrobić nowego projektu na bazie tego gotowego, który mi sie podoba.
Jak typowa baba mam mnóstwo watpliwości i pytań.
 ESKIMOS  a Ty się nie chlastaj, bo szkoda by było  :big grin:

----------


## Martinez1

Witam !

Całkiem przyjemna lektura, tak sobie czytam, czytam i ...czytam już prawie drugą godzinkę i nadal zastanawiam się co dalej ?  :Roll:  

Jestem na etapie zwykła płyta czy Legallet (musi być płyta ze względu na warunki - podmokły teren)  :Confused:  

Posiadam już zezwolenie na budowę, prąd podłączają w tym miesiącu,woda za ok. 2 miesiące natomast zastanawiam się nad gazem - płacić za podłączenie i w późniejszym etapie za piec warty min 7000 (w sumie ok 10000) czy zdecydować się na Legallet z kominkiem i agregaty na prąd ?

Jeżeli Legallet na prąd to doradźcie proszę co ogrzewaniem zagospodarowanego poddasza (na Legallet w stropie mnie nie stać kominek jak się w nim pali to może wystarczy ale nie zawsze będę miał czas aby w nim palić) czym ogrzewać aby było ekonomicznie ?

Dodatkowo dochodzi jeszcze problem ciepłej wody elektryczny bojler podobno pochłania mnóstwo energii czy ktoś doświadczenie w tym temacie lub ma jakieś inne rozwiązanie ?

To mój pierwszy DOM   :big grin:  i nie mam doświadczenia aktualnie mieszkam jeszcze w bloku  więc Dzięki za wszelkie dobre rady !!!  :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## MCB

Renatko: zanim podejmiesz decyzję przelicz dokładnie.
Też zastanawiam się nad Legalettem. Dom będzie parterowy, ok 190m2.
Zauważ, że L. to cały system. Od drenażu, poprzez płytę, ocieplenie, izolację, kompletny system grzewczy, rozprowadzenie mediów aż do stanu "pod terakotę" (czy co tam chcesz). Na dodatek robi to jedna firma, która specjalizuje się w tym temacie. Dają gwarancję, nie ma konfliktu pomiędzy wykonawcami. System jest prosty w obsłudze, mało awaryjny, łatwy w naprawie.

Przygotuj dokładne kosztorysy alternatywnych rozwiązań (drenaż, fundament tradycyjny lub płyta, izolacje, ocieplenie, pomieszczenie-kotłownia, piec, rury podłogówki, termostaty, zasobnik co, mieszacze, odpowietrzacze, komin, wylewka, ..., robocizna). Uwzględnij czas wykonania i konieczność synchronizacji poszczególnych etapów.

Rozważ łatwość obsługi, awaryjność, serwisowanie, koszty ewentualnych napraw czy wymian zużytych elementów.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Renatko: zanim podejmiesz decyzję przelicz dokładnie.
> Też zastanawiam się nad Legalettem. Dom będzie parterowy, ok 190m2.
> Zauważ, że L. to cały system. Od drenażu, poprzez płytę, ocieplenie, izolację, kompletny system grzewczy, rozprowadzenie mediów aż do stanu "pod terakotę" (czy co tam chcesz). Na dodatek robi to jedna firma, która specjalizuje się w tym temacie. Dają gwarancję, nie ma konfliktu pomiędzy wykonawcami. System jest prosty w obsłudze, mało awaryjny, łatwy w naprawie.
> 
> Przygotuj dokładne kosztorysy alternatywnych rozwiązań (drenaż, fundament tradycyjny lub płyta, izolacje, ocieplenie, pomieszczenie-kotłownia, piec, rury podłogówki, termostaty, zasobnik co, mieszacze, odpowietrzacze, komin, wylewka, ..., robocizna). Uwzględnij czas wykonania i konieczność synchronizacji poszczególnych etapów.
> 
> Rozważ łatwość obsługi, awaryjność, serwisowanie, koszty ewentualnych napraw czy wymian zużytych elementów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> MCB




Dokładnie tak.
Od siebie dodam tylko , żebyś zrobiła to porównanie DLA SWOJEGO PROJEKTU a nie jakiegoś przykładowego , bo różnice mogą wyjść bardzo znaczące w obie strony .
Nie wiem tylko jak policzysz koszt kotłowni jako dodatkowego pomieszczenia, bo tu nie wchodzi w grę tylko ekonomia...
 :ohmy:

----------


## Renatka

*Piotr i MCB* to o czym piszecie, to jest to główny walor Lagalettu, który mnie zachwycił od początku. Zaczęłam też przeliczać i stwierdziłam , że odliczając komin, jakies dodatkowe wyrównywania poziomu wylewki, izolacje, koszt pieca, to ta cena wyjdzie już nieco bardziej po ludzku. Drażni mnie natomiast to, że technologia zamiast tanieć drożeje.Wiem także, że ekipa robiąca płytę w okolicach Warszawy jest super i wszyscy ich chwalą. Ale...... wydam spore pieniadze a nadal nie mam ciepłej wody i ogrzewania na poddaszu.
Na szczęście mam jeszcze troche czasu, aby podjąć ostatecznie decyzję.

----------


## jkrzyz

> *Piotr i MCB* to o czym piszecie, to jest to główny walor Lagalettu, który mnie zachwycił od początku. Zaczęłam też przeliczać i stwierdziłam , że odliczając komin, jakies dodatkowe wyrównywania poziomu wylewki, izolacje, koszt pieca, to ta cena wyjdzie już nieco bardziej po ludzku. Drażni mnie natomiast to, że technologia zamiast tanieć drożeje.Wiem także, że ekipa robiąca płytę w okolicach Warszawy jest super i wszyscy ich chwalą. Ale...... wydam spore pieniadze a nadal nie mam ciepłej wody i ogrzewania na poddaszu.
> Na szczęście mam jeszcze troche czasu, aby podjąć ostatecznie decyzję.


Czytałem wcześniej, że rozważasz zamówienie projektu indywidualnego. Przy tej okazji zastanów się, czy potrzebujesz poddasza. Generalnie domki bez poddasza użytkowego idealnie pasują do płyty legalett.

Ja mam zrobiony projekt bez poddasza, bo takie rozwiązanie znacznie zmiejsza koszty budowy, jeśli domek jest niewielki (mój to 120m2 pow. mieszkalnej).
Do tego zdecydowałem się na "drogi fundament" czyli legalett.
Długo się nad tym zastanawiałem i doszedłem do wniosku, że:
legalett to kompletny, dobrze ocieplony i pewny fundament, opaska drenażowa, system grzewczy o wysokich walorach eksploatacyjnych zintegrowany z kominkiem, kanaliza, gotowa podłoga i to wszystko w tydzień. 
Prawdopodobnie zacznę budować późno i za kredyt, chciałbym się wyrobić do końca tego sezonu. Dla mnie czas to duży pieniądz.
Do tego dodajmy bonus w postaci dodatkowego pomieszczenia, bo odpada kotłownia (hura, będę miał pralnię) i brak zmartwień pt. pęknięta rurka w podłodze.
Po tym wszystkim, legalett nie wydaje mi się taki drogi.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

U mnie pralnia jest w kotłowni (albo i kotłownia w pralni) - razem sie to nazywa <pomieszczenie gospodarcze> 
Jakkolwiek nie neguję sensowności ogrzewania elektrycznego (np. Legalett) w małych, docieplonych domkach parterowych [tylko ta bezwładność cieplna systemu do mnie nie przemawia pozytywnie - tzn. płyta nagrzewa sie tydzień i +/_ tylez stygnie]
pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## jkrzyz

Właśnie to mnie ciekawi, jak się sprawdzi ta pojemność cieplna w praktyce.
Faktycznie, jeśli przydaży mi się rozkręcić regulator i płyta nagrzeje sie do 30 stopni, to będę tydzień smarzył się jak na patelni. Na szczęście będę miał tydzień na zorientowanie się, że coś jest nie tak   :Wink2:

----------


## Essa

Witam,

Bedziemy budowac z Legalettem. Temet ten drazy na forum jkrzyz, ja sie do tej pory zajmowalam czym innym. Do dzisiejszego rana...

*Generalnie mamy problem z Gdanskiem i ich papierologia.* Delikatnie rzecz ujmujec, projekt wstepny, ten do pozwolenia na budowe,  robili juz dwa razy i dalej sa w nim bledy - dodam, ze sa to bledy latwe do unikniecia, wynikajace chyba z ich noszalancji.
Oswiecilo mnie dzis rano... 
Przeciez ja, skladajac projekt, firmuje te niekompetencje swoim nazwiskiem, moj architekt to firmuje, moga mi nie dac pozwolenia na funament, ktory w swoim projekcie w opisie zawiera zapis typu: "kup sobie i napompuj kolka - my miedzy twoimi kolkami, zbudujemy Ci samochod"...  

*MAM PROSBE*, chcialabym pogadac, moze spotkac sie z jakims forumowiczem, ktory tez pracowal z Gdanskiem i ktoremu udalo sie doprowadzic do tego, ze zarowno projekt, jak i pozniejsza umowa nabraly normalnego ksztaltu.
Mam pare pomyslow, ale moze ktos doradzi z kim i jak nalezy tam rozmawiac. Moze probowac przez jakiegos autoryzowanego przedstawiciela w Warszawie? Pewniej drozej, ale czy solidniej i szybciej??
*Caly projekt mamy juz skonczony, tylko legalett nas teraz trzyma, wiec bede wdzieczna za kazda rade.*

Pozdrawiam

----------


## TomekJ

> Witam,
> 
> Bedziemy budowac z Legalettem.
> *Caly projekt mamy juz skonczony, tylko legalett nas teraz trzyma, wiec bede wdzieczna za kazda rade.*


Witam,

Coś już wiadomo z postępem prac u Ciebie?     :Confused:  
Wdzięczny[ni] będziemy za informacje.  

Pozdrawiam  TomekJ.

----------


## Essa

Nic, na razie zupelnie nic...
Nie ukrywam, ze bylismy w ostatnich dwoch tygodniach mocno zajeci i przejeci zupelnie czym innym, wiec nie poganialismy.
Chcielismy wydebic od nich warunki gwarancji - od miesiaca, poltora sie nie udalo. Czesc projektu dotyczaca umiejscowienia i posadowienia plyty opracowal szczesliwie, na podstawie ,materialow nadeslanych z Gdanska, nasz cudowny architekt - to co dostalismy z Gdanska ABSOLUTNIE nie przeszlo by w naszym Starostwie, ze wzgledu na bledy i brak uwzglednienia lokalnych warunkow na dzialce (ostra granica).
Swoja droga dziwi mnie... na tym forum jest pare osob bardzo chwalacych sobie system Legalett, ktory uzytkuja juz od dluzszego czasu.
Czyzby to byly postacie fantomowe ze szwedzkim patentem w tle? Gdy przychodzi do konkretow, jakos zadna z nich nie pisnela slowkiem !!!!!!

----------


## TomekJ

> Nic, na razie zupelnie nic...
> Chcielismy wydebic od nich warunki gwarancji - od miesiaca, poltora sie nie udalo.
> !!!!!!



Witam.

No to doopa.  Nie wygląda to najlepiej.
Dasz znać na Forum  -  co i jak?    :cry:  

Pzdr  -  TomekJ.

----------


## Tomek_J

OT: TomekJ i Tomek_J to dwie różne osoby  :wink:

----------


## Piotr O.

Essa
Jeśli czytałaś cały ten temat, to wiesz, że użytkownicy Legalett mogliby tutaj wcale nie zaglądać. A jednak czasem, w wolnych chwilach zaglądamy tu   :smile:  .
Poza tym istnieje możliwość napisania na priw do czego zachęcam, bo od czasu do czasu takie informacje do mnie docierają.
Tyle na teraz, bo brak czasu.
Powodzenia w budowaniu, 
wytrwałości i cierpliwości życzę
Piotr

PS A tak przy okazji. Wszystkich, którzy mają kłopoty z nieterminowością biura Legalett w Gdańsku zachęcam do napisania ofocjalnego pisma skierowanego do prezesa Matsa Mattssona. Proszę napisać szczerze, co o tym myślicie i zproponować, aby zwiększyli w końcu zatrudnienie, bo taka sytuacja wlecze się już od kilku lat. Sympatyczny Pan Wojtek robi co może, zgłasza trudności, ale nie ma skutków. Możemy mu w tym pomóc.

----------


## SNAWA

Dzień Dobry
Właśnie otrzymałem wycenę z legaleta do projektu na około 200 m zabudowy. Wycenili na 72 tys netto bez koparki i podsypki. Dowiedziałem się również, że jednen agregat kosztuje około 4600 netto a urządzenie do kominka 1400-1600.  Czyli za jakieś 100 tys mam już wylewkę podłogi plus ogrzewanie które (tak na wszelki wypadek) trzeba trochę dogrzać.
No bomba.
Pozdrawiam i kombinuję dalej.
Tomek S.

----------


## yeti02

Witam,   :Lol:  
W ubiegłym tygodniu otrzymałem również ofertę Legalettu dla mojego projektu (123,5 m2 p.u. - 149 m2 pow. zabudowy), która została wyceniona na ~ 52.200 zł netto, jednak w tej cenie są już wliczone 2 agregaty i wymiennik kominkowy.

W związku z postem SNAWY mam pytanie do użytkowników legalettu: czy wy płaciliście dodatkowo za agregaty elektryczne, czy też może SNAWA nie doczytał dokładnie oferty (sorry SNAWA wolałbym, aby ten drugi przypadek miał miejsce   :Confused:  )

Ja juz byłem bliski decyzji na TAK, ale małżonka ma jeszcze sporo wątpliwości, stąd moja prosba o odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Umowa z Legalett Polska S.A. obejmuje dużo prac, które wykonuje ta firma.
Wyraźnie zapisane jest tam, że w koszty wliczone są m.in. agregaty (agregat).
Polecam uważne przeczytanie umowy, warunków... 
Pisałem już o tym  wielokrotnie pisali także inni - pierwsze wrażenie po otrzymaniu kosztorysu z Legalett jest zwykle negatywne, bo wydaje się dużo. Kiedy potem porówna się to z kosztami wszystkich prac, które zastępuje Legalett w porównaniu z budową tradycyjną, to wcale nie jest to tak drogo.
W moim przypadku efekt końcowy czyli dom parterowy o pow. 95 m2 wykonczony, gotowy do wprowadzenia się, zbudowany w 3 miesiące (ściany Praefa, więźba Mitek, dachówka Brass) kosztował 180 tys. zł (ok. 1800 zł za m2).
Tak było 3 lata temu. 
Ciekawe jak finansowo wygląda to teraz?
Pozdrawiam i życzę odwagi w budowaniu
Piotr

----------


## TomekJ

Witam.

Niedawno [bez przekonania] złożyłem zapytanie jak w temacie.
Niestety nie otrzymałem ŻADNEJ odpowiedzi, więc próbuję tutaj.     :smile:  


Czy użytkowuje ktoś TAKIE rozwiązanie:
Chodzi mi o płytę w systemie Legalett, ale ogrzewaną przetwornikiem WODA-POWIETRZE?

Przejrzałem wszystkie 370 postów dotyczących wątku:
"Legalett - doświadczenia mieszkańców" i niestety nie natknąłem się na to rozwiązanie.
Pomoże ktoś?    :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam  -  TomekJ

----------


## SNAWA

Bardzo Przepraszam
ale żle sformułowałem swoją wypowiedź:
w cenę jest wliczony koszt agregatów.
Zastanawia mnie natomiast wysokość kosztów legaleta, ponieważ w tej chwili nie znam kosztorysu fundamentów, wylewki i rozprowadzenia ogrzewania wraz z piecem. ale wydaje mi sie że jest ona mocno przesadzona. Skoro koszt samych agregatów to jest około 13 tys. netto a są to urządzenia chyba najbardziej skomplikowane, to cała reszta nie powinna tyle kosztować.
Pozdrawiam
Tomek S.

----------


## Piotr O.

"Skoro koszt samych agregatów to jest około 13 tys. netto a są to urządzenia chyba najbardziej skomplikowane, to cała reszta nie powinna tyle kosztować."

Tyle kosztować? To znaczy ile?
Czy uwzględniasz koszt stali zbrojeniowej, ilość m3 betonu B20, pospółki, styropianu...? Koszt agregatów to tylko część inwestycji pod nazwą fundament grzewczy Legalett.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Geno

> "Skoro koszt samych agregatów to jest około 13 tys. netto a są to urządzenia chyba najbardziej skomplikowane, to cała reszta nie powinna tyle kosztować."
> 
> Tyle kosztować? To znaczy ile?
> Czy uwzględniasz koszt stali zbrojeniowej, ilość m3 betonu B20, pospółki, styropianu...? Koszt agregatów to tylko część inwestycji pod nazwą fundament grzewczy Legalett.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Piotr


"Wycenili na 72 tys netto bez koparki i podsypki."

Płyta niech 200 m2 ,niech będzie 30 cm tj. 60 m3 = 12.000 PLN
Stal pewnie z 3,5 tony tj. jakieś 7350 PLN
Styropian pwoedzmy 7800 PLN
Agregaty 13.000 PLN
----------------------------
40150 PLN


Jeśli całość 72000 to z 10 tys. pewnie gdzieś się zakamuflowało   :Wink2:

----------


## Piotr O.

Geno! Najlepszy doradco na tym forum!!!   :big grin:  
Dzięki - sprawiłeś, że zrobiło mi się wesoło.

Rozumiem, że masz kosztorys z Legalett Gdańsk. 
Pominąłeś z niego wiele innych punktów.  

*Cytat z innego listu w tym wątku:*
Cena Płyty Legalett kształtuje się na poziomie 350-380zł/m2. W cenę wchodzą następujące materiały i roboty.

Materiały i roboty zawarte w ofercie:
Przygotowanie podbudowy płyty fundamentowej (gr. 0,4 - 0,5m),
Zagęszczenie podbudowy,
Wykonanie opaski drenażowej (bez podłączenia do kolektora spustowego),
Wyprowadzenie kanalizacji poza obręb budynku (1m),
Wyprowadzenie przyłącza wody poza obręb budynku (1m),
Wyprowadzenie przepust doprowadzającego powietrze do kominka poza obręb płyty (1m)
Wykonanie przepustu elektrycznego w płycie,
Wykonanie płyty fundamentowej,
Wyrównanie płyty,
Mechaniczna zatarcie płyty
Projekt (uzgodnienia branżowe w gestii Inwestora),
Elementy brzegowe płyty z narożnikami (bez tynku),
Wymienniki Ciepła/ Agregaty Elektryczne:
....... szt. IGV 3002/4000,
z ...-ma termostatami,
rurki miedziane z otuliną (dot. wymienników ciepła)

14 Obudowy do agregatów z pokrywami,
15 Wymiennik Kominkowy (TYP M 12-05- 125)
16 Gniazda pomiarowe + rury tłumiące
17 Termostat kominkowy - 2 szt.,
18 Dystanse do zbrojenia,
19 Izolacja NATURFLEX,
20 Instalacja systemu grzewczego (PP50 lub SPIRO100) z detalami,
21 Izolacja wygłuszająca,
22 Izolacja termiczna od gruntu 2 x 8 cm = 16 cm,
23 Izolacja krawędziowa płyty
24 Zbrojenie w obszarze brzegowym według załączonych rysunków projektowych,
25 Siatka zbrojeniowa według załączonych rysunków projektowych,
26 Zintegrowanie systemu grzewczego z kominkiem (w miarę możliwości)
27 Montaż Agregatów Elektrycznych
28 Rury kanalizacyjne - ...... punktów przyłączeniowych
29 Rury drenażowe PCV f80 owinięte geowłókniną
30 Beton B20 z pompą
31 Transport na miejsce budowy
32 praca koparko-ładowarki
33 podsypka na podbudowę płyty 

 Najlepszego dla najlepszego doradcy na tym forum!!! 
 :Lol:  
Pioter   :Confused:

----------


## Geno

> Geno! Najlepszy doradco na tym forum!!!   
> Dzięki - sprawiłeś, że zrobiło mi się wesoło.
> 
> Rozumiem, że masz kosztorys z Legalett Gdańsk. 
> Pominąłeś z niego wiele innych punktów.


Spostrzegawczość to cecha,która przydaje się w życiu,szkoda ,że nei zauważyłeś ,że mój post to chęć ustaleni co wchodzi w skład kosztów Legalett i dlaczego kosztuje akurat tyle - całości elementów nie znam, przymowałem szacunkowo. Obśmiewanie bez dokłądnego zaznajomienia się z  motywami pasuje raczej do 15 latka.Jak przedwczoraj pisałeś test do gimnazjum - daj znać.




> *Cytat z innego listu w tym wątku:*
> Cena Płyty Legalett kształtuje się na poziomie 350-380zł/m2. W cenę wchodzą następujące materiały i roboty.


Dokładnie - dlatego z włąsnej ciekawości chciałbym wiedzieć dlaczego akurat tyle.




> Materiały i roboty zawarte w ofercie:
> Przygotowanie podbudowy płyty fundamentowej (gr. 0,4 - 0,5m),
> Zagęszczenie podbudowy,


Kolega wyżej pisałę ,że w cenie nie ma podsypki z tym,że neiw iem czy nie ma jako materiało czy elemntu scalonego R+M



> Wykonanie opaski drenażowej (bez podłączenia do kolektora spustowego),
> Wyprowadzenie kanalizacji poza obręb budynku (1m),
> Wyprowadzenie przyłącza wody poza obręb budynku (1m),
> Wyprowadzenie przepust doprowadzającego powietrze do kominka poza obręb płyty (1m)
> Wykonanie przepustu elektrycznego w płycie,





> Wykonanie płyty fundamentowej,
> Wyrównanie płyty,
> Mechaniczna zatarcie płyty
> Projekt (uzgodnienia branżowe w gestii Inwestora),
> Elementy brzegowe płyty z narożnikami (bez tynku),
> Wymienniki Ciepła/ Agregaty Elektryczne:
> ....... szt. IGV 3002/4000,
> z ...-ma termostatami,
> rurki miedziane z otuliną (dot. wymienników ciepła)
> ...


Nadal jestem ciekaw dlaczego bez podsypki i koparki kosztuje 360 zł/m2?

----------


## Piotr O.

Drogi Geno - Najlepszy doradco na tym forum!!! 

Jak na doradcę to szybko ulegasz emocjom.
Przykro mi, że podejrzewasz mnie o obśmiewanie i próbujesz obrazić. Nie znajduje w moim liście powodów do tego. 
Żeby tak zaraz wymyślać mi od 15-latków. A fee, to nie przystoi najlepszemu doradcy na tym forum!!! A z tym egzaminem gimnazjalnym to już przesadziłeś (gimnazjaliści nie budują prawdziwych domów!). A może Ty nie jesteś doradcą od budownictwa tylko od oświaty w ekipie nowego ministra oświaty? Jesteś nauczycielem w gimnazjum?

Mamy tu raczej nieporozumienie związane ze słowem wesoło. Zrobiło mi się wesoło w pozytywnym tego słowa znaczeniu - poprawiłeś mi humor.

Czyżby brakowało Tobie dziś poczucia humoru? Masz dziś kiepski dzień? 
Jeśli to możlwie proponuję zdystansuj się proszę lub nie odpisuj do czasu, gdy tego nie będziesz mógł uczynić. 
 :smile:  

Ucieszyło mnie, że ktoś szuka odpowiedzi na nurtujące go pytania. A po przejrzeniu kilku Twoich wcześniejszych listów doszedłem do wniosku, że znasz kosztorys z Legalett. 
Widocznie się myliłem. Przepraszam za to, że nie zapytałem.
Starałem się w poprzednim liście odpowiedzieć Tobie konkretnie, krótko i stąd cytat z kosztorysu Legalett.

"Nadal jestem ciekaw dlaczego bez podsypki i koparki kosztuje 360zł/m2?"
Zapytaj u źródła - napisz do Legalett Gdańsk.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc większego dystansu i poczucia humoru   :Lol:  
Piotr

------------------------------
"Sztuką jest umieć śmiać się z samego siebie"   :smile:

----------


## Geno

> Drogi Geno - Najlepszy doradco na tym forum!!! 
> 
> Jak na doradcę to szybko ulegasz emocjom.
> Przykro mi, że podejrzewasz mnie o obśmiewanie i próbujesz obrazić. Nie znajduje w moim liście powodów do tego. 
> Żeby tak zaraz wymyślać mi od 15-latków. A fee, to nie przystoi najlepszemu doradcy na tym forum!!! A z tym egzaminem gimnazjalnym to już przesadziłeś (gimnazjaliści nie budują prawdziwych domów!). A może Ty nie jesteś doradcą od budownictwa tylko od oświaty w ekipie nowego ministra oświaty? Jesteś nauczycielem w gimnazjum?
> 
> Mamy tu raczej nieporozumienie związane ze słowem wesoło. Zrobiło mi się wesoło w pozytywnym tego słowa znaczeniu - poprawiłeś mi humor.
> 
> Czyżby brakowało Tobie dziś poczucia humoru? Masz dziś kiepski dzień? 
> ...


Widać obcowanie odmienne od face-to-face zasadniczo zaciemnia obraz - więc jeśli uraziłęm to przepraszam ale takie miałęm odczucia.

Co do kosztów nie pisanie do Legallet odpada bo nie będzie to zbyt obiektywne - wolałbym rozbić wartość na elementy systemowe-agregaty,kształtki itd. jako jedną kwotową część,zasadniczo nie podlegającą mojej wycenie bo nie mam pojęcia ile to moze kosztować. Wydzielić też drugą kwotową część i oszacować pioszczególne składniki - tu z wyceną nie widzę problemu. Głównie mnie zastanawia na ile jest Legallet wyceniony ponad to ile powinien kosztować.

----------


## Piotr O.

"Widać obcowanie odmienne od face-to-face zasadniczo zaciemnia obraz - więc jeśli uraziłęm to przepraszam ale takie miałęm odczucia."
Przeprosiny przyjęte. Spotkanie twarzą w twarz czyli osobiste byłoby pewnie ciekawe. Czy Ty mieszkasz w Polsce?

"Głównie mnie zastanawia na ile jest Legallet wyceniony ponad to ile powinien kosztować." Wybacz mi moją ciekawość - Geno, a na co Ciebie to wiedzieć?

Poczytałem cześć Twojej obfitej korespondencji i zastanawiam się czy, aby uniknąć podobnych nieporozumień jak to dzisiejsze ze mną, nie wartałoby, abyś zmienił swój podpis. Dlaczego? Bo najlepszy doradca rzadko używa stwierdzeń typu:
"*Wydaje mi się*, że bez wielkich "ogryzków"
Cegły *podobno* można docinać  
*Z tego co pamiętam* pionowe spoiny nie powinny być "na pełno" ale może ktoś bardziej obeznany w temacie się wypowie."
A te znalazłem w kilku Twoich listach  :Smile: 

Ot, to tylko taka propozycja - zrobisz jak zechcesz. 
 :smile:  

Piotr

PS No i najlepszy doradco "pisz czytelniej", bo czasem trudno połapać się w Twoich "bazgrołach". Taż nie przystoi robić tyle błędów...
 :smile:

----------


## Geno

> "Widać obcowanie odmienne od face-to-face zasadniczo zaciemnia obraz - więc jeśli uraziłęm to przepraszam ale takie miałęm odczucia."
> Przeprosiny przyjęte. Spotkanie twarzą w twarz czyli osobiste byłoby pewnie ciekawe. Czy Ty mieszkasz w Polsce?
> 
> "Głównie mnie zastanawia na ile jest Legallet wyceniony ponad to ile powinien kosztować." Wybacz mi moją ciekawość - Geno, a na co Ciebie to wiedzieć?


A na co wiedzieć przeciętnemu człowiekowi o zasadach mechanizmu samoświadomości? Z ciekawości,ot co oraz oceny względem tego gdyby to miałą wykonywać firma nie związana z Legallet.  




> Poczytałem cześć Twojej obfitej korespondencji i zastanawiam się czy, aby uniknąć podobnych nieporozumień jak to dzisiejsze ze mną, nie wartałoby, abyś zmienił swój podpis.


Podpis jest jak najbardziej na miejscu - głównie intersują mnie konstrukcje żelbetowe,stalowe, fundamentowanie itd.



> Dlaczego? Bo najlepszy doradca rzadko używa stwierdzeń typu:
> "*Wydaje mi się*, że bez wielkich "ogryzków"


Jeśli nie mam czasu na sprawdzenie czegoś używam intuicji i aby z drugiej strony nie być zruganym za nadmiernie autorytatywne wypowiedzi stosuje domniemanie. Poza tym tytuł nie przysługuje tylko jednej osobie na tym forum to raz po drugie przydałyby się jakieś specjalizacje.



> Cegły *podobno* można docinać


To było na zasadzie - podobno jabłko z drzewa leci w dół....



> *Z tego co pamiętam* pionowe spoiny nie powinny być "na pełno" ale może ktoś bardziej obeznany w temacie się wypowie."


Znasz takie stwierdzenie,że jak ktoś jest do wszystkiego to jest......jeśli czegoś nie pamiętam dokładnie to nie będę za wszelką cenę udowadniał,że tak jest a jak pisałem poprzednio na każdym aspekcie budownictwa nie sposób się znać - czy ginekolog potrafi przeprowadzić operację na otwartym sercu?



> A te znalazłem w kilku Twoich listach 
> 
> Ot, to tylko taka propozycja - zrobisz jak zechcesz. 
>  
> 
> Piotr


Jak przeczytasz wszystkie to pogadamy   :Wink2:  




> PS No i najlepszy doradco "pisz czytelniej", bo czasem trudno połapać się w Twoich "bazgrołach". Taż nie przystoi robić tyle błędów...


Nie nazwałbym tego błędem ale raczej niedoskonałością klawiatury - jak znajdziesz sporą ilość błędó innego rodzaju w moich postach to czekam na cytaty.

Ogólnie marna prowokacja wraz z szukaniem na siłę punktu zaczepienia,niestety się cały czas ślizgasz.

----------


## Piotr O.

No, no 
dobry jesteś w te klocki...
słowne.
Nawet bardzo dobry...
jak na najlepszego doradcę na tym forum w dziedzinie konstrukcji żelbetowych, stalowych...   :smile:  

Na dziś pasuję, bo "time is money", wątek nie ten - nie o "ślizganiu" (inni się mogą słusznie obruszyć). 
Jakowejś prowokacyji się Waść doszukujesz i "punktów zaczepienia", a jam tylko pożartować chciał i coś więcej o Tobie się dowiedzieć. 
A klawiaturę warto zmienić skoro to jej, a nie obsługującego - jak myślę - ją niedoskonałość (?). 


Trzymaj się ciepło i zdrowo...
Do ponownego...
Piotr


PS W interesującej Ciebie sprawie, moim zdaniem,  najlepiej zadzwoń do p. Wojtka N. - poda Ci firmy w Polsce, które współpracują z nimi lub działają na własną rękę... nie dając gwarancji.   :sad:

----------


## Geno

> A klawiaturę warto zmienić skoro to jej, a nie obsługującego - jak myślę - ją niedoskonałość (?). 
> .


Może i wart ale niektórzy potrafią zrobić błą w temacie więc czymże są drobne błędy literowe szczególnie ,że gdybym średnio wklepywał w jednym poście 160 znaków to wklepałem już 462720   :Wink2:  

BTW Na ile Legallet daje gwarancje i czy jest wyodrębniona gwarancja na sam styropian ?

----------


## jkrzyz

> BTW Na ile Legallet daje gwarancje i czy jest wyodrębniona gwarancja na sam styropian ?


Od jakiegoś miesiąca nie mogę się doprosić tej gwarancji do wglądu.
Wolałbym się z nią zapoznać, zanim podpiszę umowę.
Chyba jutro ostatni raz przypomnę Legalettom... grzecznie.

Może ktoś na forum ma tą gwarancję i się podzieli? Bardzo jestem ciekaw, co tam stoi.

Pozdrawiam, Jakub Krzyżewski

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam

Z tego, co pamiętam gwarancja jest na 30 lat na całość inwestycji i nie ma osobnego dokumentu gwarancji. Jeśli otrzymałeś umowę, to w niej jest punkt poświęcony gwarancji.

Osobnej gwarancji na stryopian nie ma.   :smile:  
Mógłby ktoś zapytać: a czemu nie na stal, beton...?
Przypuszczam, że interesujący pytającego parametr styropianu jest podany w jego danych, które można otrzymać u producenta...

Powodzenia
Piotr
[/url]

----------


## Geno

> Witam
> 
> Z tego, co pamiętam gwarancja jest na 30 lat na całość inwestycji i nie ma osobnego dokumentu gwarancji. Jeśli otrzymałeś umowę, to w niej jest punkt poświęcony gwarancji.
> 
> Osobnej gwarancji na stryopian nie ma.   
> Mógłby ktoś zapytać: a czemu nie na stal, beton...?
> Przypuszczam, że interesujący pytającego parametr styropianu jest podany w jego danych, które można otrzymać u producenta...
> 
> Powodzenia
> ...


Ok tyle właściwie mi wystarczy, choć wątpliwości nadal nie rozwiało i mam związane z procesem starzenia się styropianu Może szwedzi mają jakieś badania ale nie znam szwedzkiego   :big grin:  

Jeśli chodzi np. o żelbet to wykonanie wg normy to swoista gwarancja 50 letniej trwałości   :Wink2:  Jeśli chodzi o stal nie ma problemu z określeniem trwałości z zależności od środowiska i stopnia ochrony.

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Geno takie są cechy Piotra O. że

1) Legalettu & Praefy będzie bronić jak niepodległości
2) jak w dyskusji może się przyczepić do adwersarza <ad personam> to to zrobi, mimo że mało to merytoryczne (np. żeś jest <najlepszy doradca> - a przecież sam sobie tego "tytułu" nie nadałeś -> chyba Piotrowi zazdrość albo i coś  :smile:  )
3) nadal podejrzewam Piotra że pracuje dla Praefy lub Legalettu (co samo w sobie nie jest nijakim występkiem)

pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## jkrzyz

> Witam
> 
> Z tego, co pamiętam gwarancja jest na 30 lat na całość inwestycji i nie ma osobnego dokumentu gwarancji. Jeśli otrzymałeś umowę, to w niej jest punkt poświęcony gwarancji.
> 
> Osobnej gwarancji na stryopian nie ma.   
> Mógłby ktoś zapytać: a czemu nie na stal, beton...?
> Przypuszczam, że interesujący pytającego parametr styropianu jest podany w jego danych, które można otrzymać u producenta...
> 
> Powodzenia
> ...



Gwoli ścisłości, gwarancja 30 lat jest na płytę bez agregatów, na które z kolei dają gwarancję dwuletnią (mało ale co zrobić...)
Co do umowy, to pisze w niej, że gwarancję dostanę po dostarczeniu Legeltttowi protokołu odbioru płyty. 
To że w umowie pisze coś tam o gwarancji to nic nie znaczy, bo istotne są warunki gwarancji, a tam o nich nie ma ani słowa.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jkrzyz

Ciekawostka, znalazłem kanadyjską stronę Legalett:
http://www.legalett.ca
Jest tam sporo interesujących materiałów po angielsku, na przykład:
   Installation, Operation, and Maintenance Manual

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## frosch

wlasnie otrzymalam oferte z Legalettu....niestety nie rozumiem dlaczego wycene zrobiono dla budynku o pow.178m jesli wg mojego projektu jest to 125m...moze jest mi ktos w stanie wyjasnic to zjawisko?
....jak widac na zdjeciu pod nickiem,jestem calkiem zielona  :Wink2:

----------


## uba

Witam wszystkich.

Dzisiaj dostałem ofertę, cena mnie powaliła.  :cry:  
Czy są jakieś sposoby gospodarcze zrobienia płyty grzewczej.
Czy może to zrobić inna firma na licenji Legalett?

*proszę pomocy bo bardzo chcę miec ten sposób ogrzewania.*

pozdrowienia

----------


## dardaw

Miałem przyjemnośc oglądać dom modelowy z legalettem jaki stal przy katowickim markecie Geant.Bardzo wtedy spodobal mi się ten system grzewczy lecz teraz im bliżej jestem konkretnego wyboru patrze na legalett juz mniej entuzjastcznie.
Bardzo wysokie koszty na etapie budowy jak i z tego co mozna tu bylo wyczytac sporo większe rachunki za prąd  niz te jakie reklamuje Praefa na pewno nie zachęcają do tego systemu.

Korzystając z kalkulatora na stronie http://www.domcieply.pl/index.php?pi...3a1193b2c33a33
wychodzi mi że orientacyjny koszt ogrzewania domu jaki planuję postawic nie    przekracza  kosztów o jakich tu czytałem.

Licząc sezon grzewczy od 15 wrzesnia do 15 kwietnia przy temperaturze wewnatrz 22 stopnie(na zewnatrz -16) w domu parterowym o powierzchni 115 m koszt ogrzewania wyszedł mi na kalkulatorze w granicach 2400zł.Jest to porównywalne z legalettem natomiast koszt instalacji legalettu jest aż 3-4 krotnie wyzszy.
Czyz wiec nie lepiej niż z legalettu skorzystać z pieców akumulacyjnych z dynamicznym rozladowaniem ??

----------


## MCB

> Czyz wiec nie lepiej niż z legalettu skorzystać z pieców akumulacyjnych z dynamicznym rozladowaniem ??


Odpowiadając żartobliwie/złośliwie na twoje pytanie można napisać:
Lepiej a) ognisko na posadzce, b) koza, c) kominek, d) ... i tu kolejno inne źródła ciepła tańsze niż legalett aż do pompy ciepła.

Nie można patrzeć na ten system ogrzewania tylko przez pryzmat ceny.
Owszem piece akumulacyjne są tańsze, ale jeśli ktoś chce podłogówkę to nie wchodzą w rachubę.

Jeżeli masz gaz w granicy to może lepiej zrób tradycyjną podłogówkę. Powinno być taniej w eksploatacji niż akumulacyjne.
Itd, itd.

Jak pisałem wcześniej zrób kosztorys całego(!) systemu i porównaj z innymi kompletnymi systemami + fundament i wszystko to co daje legalett a czego nie ma w innych systemach.




> Licząc sezon grzewczy od 15 wrzesnia do 15 kwietnia przy temperaturze wewnatrz 22 stopnie(na zewnatrz -16) w domu parterowym o powierzchni 115 m koszt ogrzewania wyszedł mi na kalkulatorze w granicach 2400zł.Jest to porównywalne z legalettem natomiast koszt instalacji legalettu jest aż 3-4 krotnie wyzszy.


Liczyłeś dla podłogówki czy akumulacyjnych?

W obu przypadkach źródło to samo. Koszt powinien być porównywalny z tym że przy podłogówce można obniżyc temp. o 1-2 st. co wpłynie na spadek kosztów.


MCB

----------


## uba

Czy ktoś myślał o tym żeby  w celu obniżenia kosztów legalett ogrzewać tylko kominkiem, a dodatkowo zastosować GWC.
Czy to ma sens, a jesli ma to jakie mogą z tego wyniknąć oszczędności.

----------


## TomekJ

> Czy ktoś myślał o tym żeby  w celu obniżenia kosztów legalett ogrzewać tylko kominkiem?


Ja myślałem.
Nawet są przetwornice legaletta woda-powietrze.
Zadałem dwa razy pytanie na Forum jak się sprawuje taki system, ale nie doczekałem się odpowiedzi.
Musi nikt nie praktykuje [i ja osobiście stchórzyłem].     :Roll:  

pozdrawiam  TomekJ.

----------


## uba

A czy pytałeś o to rozwiązanie z kominkiem  firmę Legalett?

I ważniejsze pytanie: czy już jeteś użytkownikiem płyty i kto Ci ją wykonał?

----------


## TomekJ

> A czy pytałeś o to rozwiązanie z kominkiem  firmę Legalett?
> I ważniejsze pytanie: czy już jeteś użytkownikiem płyty i kto Ci ją wykonał?


Pytałem Legaletta o opinię dot. wymiennika woda-powietrze i wyglądała rozsądnie i szansownie.  Tylko ta cena...  2 x 4600.    :Evil:  
Ale ich pierwsza odsłona wymiennika kominkowego TEŻ wyglądała szansownie, a okazała się licho działać  [miała kilkaset watów czyli o 10x za mało].
Szczegóły znajdziesz m.in. w tym wątku.

Nie mam Legaletta i z uwagi na brak rekomendacji użytkowników wymiennika woda-powietrze na Legalecie  -  najprawdopodobniej nie będę miał.     :Roll:  

pozdrawiam  TomekJ.

----------


## asiaf1

Kochani napiszcie cos o cenach tefo suuuper fundamentu, juz wiem ze sie oplaca ale ile trzeba na cos takiego miec    :smile:  i dlaczego tak drogo  :wink:

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Kochani napiszcie cos o cenach tefo suuuper fundamentu, juz wiem ze sie oplaca ale ile trzeba na cos takiego miec    i dlaczego tak drogo


Kosztuje to jak się zorientowałem jakieś 1/4 całej inwestycji (dla mnie "lekka" przesada).
Czy sie opłaca - to zależy. Jeśli np. masz własna elektrownię...

Ma jednak jedna zaletę - jest to ogrzewanie bezobsługowe.
Tyle że szereg innych systemów też jest bezobsługowych a kosztuje kilkakrotnie taniej.
Moje też bezobsługowe ogrzewanie kosztowało  jakieś 1/20 całej inwestycji.
No, po doliczeniu fundamentów i wylewek - może 1/10.

A wg ostatnich prognoz jakie czytałem, energia elektryczna w najbliższych latach będzie drożeć najszybciej.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

PS. No to mi sie teraz dostanie od Piotra O.

----------


## Geno

> Napisał asiaf1
> 
> Kochani napiszcie cos o cenach tefo suuuper fundamentu, juz wiem ze sie oplaca ale ile trzeba na cos takiego miec    i dlaczego tak drogo 
> 
> 
> Kosztuje to jak się zorientowałem jakieś 1/4 całej inwestycji (dla mnie "lekka" przesada).
> Czy sie opłaca - to zależy. Jeśli np. masz własna elektrownię...
> 
> Ma jednak jedna zaletę - jest to ogrzewanie bezobsługowe.
> ...


Przecież Legallet musi te 10 tys. na czysto zarobić na kliencie bo inaczej prezes nie pojedzie na Kajmany 6 razy do roku   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

Na jaki przydział mocy się zdecydowaliście przy podpisywaniu umowy docelowej z Zakładem Energetycznym?musze sie zdeklarowac...nie mam pojecia
uzytkownicy legalett-u,prosze mi pomoc  :sad:  .

----------


## Piotr O.

Frosh

Nie pamiętam już dokładnie, ale chyba standardowo w umowie z ZE jest mowa o zużyciu 3000 kW na rok. Mnie to zaniepokoiło, bo wydawało mi się bardzo mało. Poszedłem do ZE wytłumaczyłem jaki mam problem i tam mi wytłumaczyli, że to nie ma dla nich znaczenia w przypadku Legalett. I tak już zostało...
Jest OK rachunki płacę w terminie, a że przekraczam znacznie te 3000 kW, to  rzeczywiście nie ma znaczenia.

Dla świętego spokoju zawsze możesz poradzic się dzwoniąc do Legalett lub rozmawiając na miejscu w ZE z fachowcami.
Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## Piotr O.

Eskimos

Fajny z Ciebie gość. Podoba mi się Twoje poczucie humoru. 
Spoko - za nic Ci się nie oberwie.
Tak trzymaj!

Powodzenia

Piotr

PS
"A wg ostatnich prognoz jakie czytałem, energia elektryczna w najbliższych latach będzie drożeć najszybciej. "
A gdzie o tym czytałeś?  Mnie już straszyli tym 4 lata temu i jak do tej pory gaz i olej podrożały znacznie więcej niż energia elektr.
W razie czego mam możliwość przełączyć Legalett na gaz.

----------


## Piotr O.

Czuj duch! Kolego KrzysztofieMarusza - "mój szpiegu"

_2) jak w dyskusji może się przyczepić do adwersarza <ad personam> to to zrobi, mimo że mało to merytoryczne (np. żeś jest <najlepszy doradca> - a przecież sam sobie tego "tytułu" nie nadałeś -> chyba Piotrowi zazdrość albo i coś  )_

Czytaj proszę listy ze zrozumieniem - a kto Mu nadał ten tytuł jeśli nie On sam?


_3) nadal podejrzewam Piotra że pracuje dla Praefy lub Legalettu (co samo w sobie nie jest nijakim występkiem)_

Jasne, że pracuje - piszę tu i piszę i mam z tego wiele satysfakcji.

Najlepszego Krzysiu 
 :Lol:  

Piotr  :big grin:

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Dzięki Piotrze  :smile: 
Tzn. co ? - ja też se mogę nadać tytuł Najlepszego Doradcy ? [bo nie ulega moje wątpliwości że nim jestem albo i bywam  :smile: ) - niekoniecznie w budownictwie, ale co tam  :smile: ) ]

pozdrawiam - Krzysiek

----------


## frosch

piotr o
dziekuje za odpowiedz  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Frosch
Jakiej mocy będą Twoje agregaty i na jaką powierzchnie użytkową?

Krzysiek
A jak myślisz? 
Jako specjalista "niekoniecznie w budownictwie" chyba masz swoje zdanie? Pytasz mnie, to odpowiadam - "se mogę"   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## frosch

Agregaty Elektryczne: 
-	2 szt. IGV 4000E,
-	z 6-ma termostatami,
.......nic mi to nie mowi  :sad:  ,napisze do nich,moze mi powiedza)
powierzchnia uzytkowa 125m

----------


## Piotr O.

Jasne, dzięki za informacje. 
Pytałem, bo u mnie jest 95 m2 i dwa agregaty o mocy łącznej 7 kW (większa moc niż potrzeba na te powierzchnię, bo w planach pierwotnie była możliwość zamiany na ogrzewanie gazem).
Doczytaj, bo w kosztorysie, jeśli dobrze pamietam, podają zwykle jaka jest moc agregatów. Przypuszczam, że u Ciebie dla 125 m2 będzie przynajmniej 8 kW.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Gerardus

Witam użytkowników Legalettu!

Jaka moc przyłącza elektycznego powinienem zamówić w elektrowni dla 120 metrowego domku z dwoma agregatami w sumie 8Kw?
Czy 16Kw wystarczy ?
CVU też bedzie grzana prądem, kuchnia elektryczna, generalnie wszystko na prąd

pozdrawiam

----------


## *Jaroma*

Witam   :Wink2:  

Przeczytałem cały ten wątek i wszystko co znalazłem na tym forum odnośnie Legalett. 
Czy moze po tych kilku miesiącach jest tu wiecej osób skłonnych opisać doświadczenia związane z posiadaniem tegoz wynalazku pod podłogą ??
Najbardziej interesuje mnie oczywiscie praktyczne dzialanie i koszty utrzymania. Glosnosc agregatow - ktos mi powiedział ze to tak jak lodówka burczy   :ohmy: 
Planuje dom o p.u. okolo 100mkw, parterowy bez uzytkowago poddasza.
Sciany jeszcze nie wiem, na razie czytam. Legalett i kominek + DGP.
Nie mam jeszcze pomusłu na cwu. Oczywiscie standartowo chce wydac jak najmniej i płacic jak nejmniej   :Lol:  tak serio to uwazam ze lepiej doinwestowac budowe w celu ograniczenia stałych kosztów ekslpoatacji.
Pozdrawiam i czekam wiesci.

----------


## Piotr O.

Jaroma, 
napisz do mnie na priw, to przesle Ci obfity opis budowy wlasnie takiego domu o jakim piszesz.
Pozdrawaiam

Piotr

----------


## uba

> Jaroma, 
> napisz do mnie na priw, to przesle Ci obfity opis budowy wlasnie takiego domu o jakim piszesz.
> Pozdrawaiam
> 
> Piotr


Piotrze ja także chcę dostać taki opis (łącznie z legalettem)
pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Uba,
żaden problem - podaj swoj e-mail i juz Ci wysyłam.
Inni juz poczytali i nawet ciekawe spostrzezenia przekazali.
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## yeti02

Jeśłi ja również mógłbym się dołączyć, byłbym wdzięczny   :big grin:  
mój ares [email protected]
Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## *Jaroma*

Widac zainteresowanie systemem jest ogromne   :big tongue:   Szkoda tylko ze posiadacze nie chca dzialic sie swoimi doświadczeniami.
Przeglądając forum można znalezc sporo osob budujących na płycie legalett udzielajacych sie w innych watkach forum. Dlaczego tu nie zaglądaja   :sad:

----------


## ada102

Ja rowniez proszę o taki opis (łącznie z legalettem) mój adres [email protected]
Pozdrawiam ada102

----------


## uba

"żaden problem - podaj swoj e-mail i juz Ci wysyłam. 
Inni juz poczytali i nawet ciekawe spostrzezenia przekazali. 
Pozdrawiam 
Piotr"

Witaj Piotrze

podaje adres i z góry dziękuję:

[email protected]

pozdrawiam

----------


## qbaty

witam,
czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z ogrzewaniem zarówno parteru jak i poddasza użytkowego legalettem? czy przy takim rozwiązaniu na poddaszu będzie osobny agregat? 
przymierzam sie do domu, który ma być w całości ogrzewany legalettem. dodatkowo w instalacje ma być włączony kominek. zgodnie z informacjami na stronie:
http://www.legalett.com.pl/?P=systemy&SP=system05
takie rozwiązanie jest możliwe, ale czy ktoś to już zrealizowal i sprawdził w praktyce?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj

Nie ma takiego rozwiązania, bo nie mam poddasza użytkowego. Jestem natomiast pewien, że na poddaszu bedzoie agregat, bo to jest osobny obwód grzewczy. Dawniej takie rozwiązanie było chyba bardziej drogie niż zainstalowanie grzejników elektrycznych. Dlatego nie znam nikogo, kto robiłby Legalett na pietrze czy poddaszu. Ale moze ktos Ci odpowie.]
Może teraz przy zainstalowaniu nowszych rozwiązań Legalett (np. inna srednica rur kanałow grzewczych) już się opłaca.
Możesz zapytać w Legalett Gdańsk czy znają kogoś takiego i mogą Ci podać namiary na użytkownika tego rozwiązania. Najcześciej podają bez problemu.
Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## avatar25

Witam wszystkich.

Nareszcie po miesiecznym opóźnieniu i wielkich męczarniach udało się rozpocząc budowe domu. Zapraszam do obejrzenia kilku zdjęć z budowy, za kilka dni będzie już komplet, ponieważ budowa nadal trwa.
www.domek.grzybowo.org
Na poddaszu rowniez będzie legalett, koszt okolo 15000 PLN.

Pozdrawiam
aVi

----------


## Zdzislaw

Witam avatar25. Jesli budujesz w Grzybowie k. Kolobrzegu to jestesmy sasiadami!

----------


## Piotr O.

avatar25

Gratuluję rozpoczęcia budowy i chętnie obejrzę następne zdjęcia. Pierwsze są obiecujące.
Pogoda jest bardzo dobra, więc...

Powodzenia

Piotr

----------


## avatar25

Witam ponownie.

Nareszcie fundament jest gotowy. Teraz czekam az wyschnie i mam nadzieje, ze ekipa zacznie stawiac sciany za tydzien (ok. 9 dni). 
Ekipa z Warszawy (Pan Janusz), ktora robila fundament, bardzo fachowa i mila, polecam.
Trzeba jeszcze zamowic strop Filigran itd.
zapraszam na www.domek.grzybowo.org

qbaty: ja bede mial legalett na stropie, jakies pytania?  

pozdrawiam
Slawek

----------


## MCB

awatar25:

na 3 fotce od końca widać jakieś grube rury dochodzące do agregatu.
Co to jest?

MCB

----------


## avatar25

Witam

MCB: to jest element instalacji grzewczej, tam nie bylo miejsca zeby poprowadzic 10 rur tych cienkich. Potem te rury przechodza wlasnie w te cienkie. 

Pozdrawiam
Slawek

----------


## MCB

Rozumiem.
Czy masz wyprowadzenia do kominka?
MCB

----------


## MCB

avatar25:
Napisz jaka masz pow. domu w parterze i piętrze. 
Ile mocy grzewczej wynika z obliczeń i ile zaprojektował ci Legalett.

U siebie nie będę robił L. w stropie bo tylko ok 1/4 stropu będzie podłogą dla użytkowego poddasza. Reszta to izolowane poddasze pod skosami (projekt: "Bungalow dla dwojga wersja 2")
Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## avatar25

MCB: nie mam wyprowadzenia na kominek, słyszałem, że sprawność tego jest bardzo mała a za to słychać cały czas wentylator w salonie, więc sobie odpuściłem. Jak uruchomie kominek to ciepło z niego będe odzyskiwał poprzez rekuperator.

Na parterze okolo 80m na stropie okolo 110m (ogrzewane).
Legalett zaprojektowal 3 wymienniki, jeden na dole. Moc jakies 15kW. Każdy wymiennik okolo 5kW.
Natomiast zapotrzebowanie na cieplo w OZC wyszlo okolo 10-11MW na rok.
Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie mniej bo przy zalozeniach GWC + REKU wychodza ciakawe liczby, pytanie na ile wiarygodne  :smile:  - okolo 4-5MW na rok.

pozdrawiam
Slawek

----------


## Maco

Serce rośnie jak widzę powiększającą się grupę entuzjastów Legalettu.

Mam 2 pełne zimy za sobą. Oprócz dobrodziejstw legalettu również jestem zadowolony z mechanicznej instalacji wentylacyjenh z rekuperatorem. Sąsiedzi się dziwią znacznie niższymi kosztami ogrzewania przy podpbnej powierzchni domu (prównuję do pompy ciepła i gazu płynnego).

Legalett to jest to !

Chociaż szczerze mówiąc myślałem, że w zimie podłoga będzie cieplejsza. Teraz, po dwóch sezonach, rozumiem że to daltego nie jest "ciepła" (tak jak w łazience z elektrycznym ogrzewaniem podłogowym) bo cały dom ma bardzo małe straty...

Powodzenia wszystkim legalettowiczom !   :smile:  

PS. pewne statystyki z moich dwóch zim:
http://szalega.com/dom/realizacja/ogrzewanie.htm
http://szalega.com/dom/dom.html

----------


## Jacek K.

Maco, a jaki styropian użyty został do izolacji na gruncie? FS20? Czy to są gotowe kształtki czy robi się je samemu?

----------


## Sunao

> Maco, a jaki styropian użyty został do izolacji na gruncie? FS20? Czy to są gotowe kształtki czy robi się je samemu?


Do izolacji używany jest FS20 w dwóch warstwach "na mijankę". Standardowe płyty styropianowe na gruncie i kształtki jako obrzeże płyty fundamentowej.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## Jacek K.

A jak robi się uziom płyty fundamentowej? Robi się w ogóle?

----------


## Sunao

> A jak robi się uziom płyty fundamentowej? Robi się w ogóle?


Chodzi Ci o wykorzystanie płyty fundamentowej jako uziomu fundamentowego, czy dodatkowe uziemienie płyty?

Fundament ławowy może być wykorzystany właśnie jako tzw. uziom fundamentowy - legalett nie z uwagi na jego brak kontaktu z rozimym gruntem (styropian). Można go oczywiście uziemić wbijając na narożnikach uziomy i łącząc z podwójnym zbrojeniem płyty.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## Maco

> Maco, a jaki styropian użyty został do izolacji na gruncie? FS20? Czy to są gotowe kształtki czy robi się je samemu?


FS20. Ja kupiłem cały zestaw "fundamentowy" od legalettu. W tym był styropian.

----------


## Maco

> A jak robi się uziom płyty fundamentowej? Robi się w ogóle?


Ja nie robiłem i nie mam.

Uziom do instalcji elektrycznej przychodzi razem z kablem (5*10mm) i jest uziemieniem ze skrzynki elektrycznej.

Z tego co pamiętam jako takiego zuiomu płyty nie było.

Natomiast jak wylewali płytę to powbijali troche prętów zbrojeniowych przez styropian po to, żeby na tym rurki poziomujące ustawić (żeby płyta był równiusieńka). Ale obawiam się, że za płytko żeby robić za prawdziwy uziom.

A po co Ci ten uziom ?

----------


## Jacek K.

*Maco*, a jak się robi próg pod drzwiami wejściowymi na tym styropianie?

----------


## avatar25

Dobre pytanie. Może ktoś przedstawi swoje rozwiązanie. Na wjazd do garażu jest kontownik zabetonowany w fundamencie. Ciekawy jestem jak zrobić próg wejścia do domu i z tarasu.

----------


## Sunao

> Dobre pytanie. Może ktoś przedstawi swoje rozwiązanie. Na wjazd do garażu jest kontownik zabetonowany w fundamencie. Ciekawy jestem jak zrobić próg wejścia do domu i z tarasu.


Sciana zewnętrzna nie stoi na styropianie, tylko na płycie. Kształtka styropianowa jest na zewnątrz - między ścianą a schodami. Żeby nie wiem jak kombinować ze zlicowaniem drzwi, to próg na styropianie nie wypadnie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## avatar25

Sunao: Oczywiście wiem o tym. Pytałem o coś innego, może się źle wyraziłem. Chodzi właśnie o to, że za progiem jest styropian, a potem załóżmy, że sobie zrobimy schodki, jak rozwiązaliście problem tego styropianu pomiędzy schodami, tarasem a progiem (posadzką) w domu, żeby po nim nie chodzić lub/i nie uszkodzić.

Pozdrawiam
Sławek

----------


## Jacek K.

Sunao każdy wie o co chodzi. Nie unikaj odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

Pytanie następne: jak uszczelnia się połączenie styropianu na ścianie ze styro gruntowym (wokół płyty)?

----------


## Piotr O.

> Serce rośnie jak widzę powiększającą się grupę entuzjastów Legalettu.
> 
> Mam 2 pełne zimy za sobą. Oprócz dobrodziejstw legalettu również jestem zadowolony z mechanicznej instalacji wentylacyjenh z rekuperatorem. Sąsiedzi się dziwią znacznie niższymi kosztami ogrzewania przy podpbnej powierzchni domu (prównuję do pompy ciepła i gazu płynnego).
> 
> Legalett to jest to !
> 
> Powodzenia wszystkim legalettowiczom !   
> 
> PS. pewne statystyki z moich dwóch zim:
> ...



Macieju,
rewelacja!
Dziękuję za Twój bardzo ciekawy list (wykresy na www bardzo cenne).
Legalett to jest to!

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Sunao

> Sunao: Oczywiście wiem o tym. Pytałem o coś innego, może się źle wyraziłem. Chodzi właśnie o to, że za progiem jest styropian, a potem załóżmy, że sobie zrobimy schodki, jak rozwiązaliście problem tego styropianu pomiędzy schodami, tarasem a progiem (posadzką) w domu, żeby po nim nie chodzić lub/i nie uszkodzić.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Sławek


Styropian ma grubość 16cm i jest to FS20. Jeżeli położysz na tym wykończenie schodów (np. płytki klinkierowe) to widzisz w tym jakiś problem?

Pozdrawiam,
Sunao

----------


## Sunao

> Sunao każdy wie o co chodzi. Nie unikaj odpowiedzi 
> 
> Pytanie następne: jak uszczelnia się połączenie styropianu na ścianie ze styro gruntowym (wokół płyty)?


Nie rozumiem   :Confused:  I wcale nie unikam odpowiedzi   :smile: 

Masz na myśli uszczelnianie płyt, którymi okładasz ścianę z kształtkami styropianowymi wokół płyty, czy połączenie w.w. kształtek ze styropianem pod płytą?

W obu przypadkach styropian ma min. 16 cm obszar, gdzie zachodzi na siebie. Nie wiem co chcesz uszczelniać 
 :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao   :

----------


## avatar25

Sunao: 
Czyli jak położe płytki pomiędzy schodami, tarasem a podłogą w domu, które będą leżeć na tym styropianie to będzie ok? Nic się nie stanie styropianowi? A co jak nie chce mieć płytek tylko coś innego, większego co nie da się położyć na styropianie?

Jackowi K. chodzi o połączenie kształtek styropianowych wokół fundamentu ze styropianem, który będzie ocieplał ściany domu. 

Pozdrawiam
Slawek

----------


## Sunao

> Sunao: 
> Czyli jak położe płytki pomiędzy schodami, tarasem a podłogą w domu, które będą leżeć na tym styropianie to będzie ok? Nic się nie stanie styropianowi? A co jak nie chce mieć płytek tylko coś innego, większego co nie da się położyć na styropianie?
> 
> Jackowi K. chodzi o połączenie kształtek styropianowych wokół fundamentu ze styropianem, który będzie ocieplał ściany domu. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Slawek



OK. To poproszę o wskazanie tego miejsca:




Co większego chcesz poloożyć na kilkunastocentymetrowym pasku styropianu FS20? Postawić ściankę z silki? Możesz na tyym zrobić cienką zbrojoną wylewkę (to do wjazdu w garażu).

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao
[/img]

----------


## avatar25

Sunao: Kolega pytał o miejsce pomiedzy kształtkami styropianowymi a styropianem ktory na nich stoi po ociepleniu ściany. Tam jest szczelina. Wydaje mi się, że o to pytał Jacek K.

Przecież nie mam zamiaru nic stawiać na styropianie, mówie o tym, że np. gdybym chciał mieć schody z kostek pozbrukowych to wtedy takimi kostkami nie podejde pod próg drzwi bo jest 16cm styropianu no i są grubsze od płytek zwykłych.

Pozdrawiam
Slawek

----------


## Sunao

> Sunao: Kolega pytał o miejsce pomiedzy kształtkami styropianowymi a styropianem ktory na nich stoi po ociepleniu ściany. Tam jest szczelina. Wydaje mi się, że o to pytał Jacek K.
> 
> Przecież nie mam zamiaru nic stawiać na styropianie, mówie o tym, że np. gdybym chciał mieć schody z kostek pozbrukowych to wtedy takimi kostkami nie podejde pod próg drzwi bo jest 16cm styropianu no i są grubsze od płytek zwykłych.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Slawek


Szczelina jest taka sama, jak pomiędzy innymi płytami, którymi okładasz ścianę. Jeżeli jakoś szczeliny na ścianie wypełniasz (pianka?) to możesz identycznie postąpić z "uszczelnieniem" tego miejsca. Schody z kostki można ułożyć usuwając część styropianu, wykonując na nim cienką zbrojoną siatką wylewkę i na tym można polożyć kostkę. Nie zalecam, bo według mnie powstanie na progu drzwi całkiem pokaźny mostek cieplny.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## avatar25

No właśnie, problem z mostkiem cieplnym. Więc pozostaje tylko położenie płytki? 

Na ścianach będe miał styropian frezowany, więc żadnych szczelin nie będe piankował, a pomiędzy właśnie styropianem z fundamentu a ściennym będzie szczelina. Rozumiem, że proponujesz pianke i to wystarczy? 

pozdrawiam
Sławek

----------


## Sunao

Wiesz, Tak naprawdę frez też pozostawia szczelinę, tylko "załamaną" Dokładnie dopasuj płytę na ścianie do kształtki, ewentualną szczelinke zamknij pianką i będzie super. Jak chcesz robić ciepły dom, to tego typu wynalazki, jak przylegająca do ściany 4cm kostka brukowa nie odizolowana cieplnie raczej nie wchodzi w grę. Z drugiej strony myślę, że nie ma co wpadać w przesadę. Chyba że mówimy o domu pasywnym  :wink: 
Aha - zadbaj o zabezpieczenie tych fragmentów kształtek wokół płyty na etapie budowania ścian i później. Chodząc po nich robotnicy je zniszczą i trzeba będzie je potem "naprawiać" nowymi blokami styropianu.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## avatar25

Dzięki za rady.
Jeśli chodzi o murarzy to już od kilku dni biegam i przyklejam siatkę na kształtkach  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Sławek

----------


## mika31

Legaleciarze!
Czy dobrze zrozumiałam z waszego wątku, że  za rozprowadzenie pozostałych instalacji dopłacaliście?
Ile was to kosztowało?

----------


## avatar25

mika31: Rozprowadzenie wszystkich instalacji w fundamencie jest w cenie fundamentu. 

Pozdrawiam 
Slawek

----------


## mika31

Powrócę do tematu instalacji, bo rozmawiałam dziś z biurem w Gdańsku.
Otrzymałam info, że robią tylko przepusty, natomiast cena nie obejmuje rozprowadzenia żadnej innej istalacji poza grzewczą.
Jak to było u was?

----------


## avatar25

mika31: Oczywiście w cenie fundamentu jest instalacja grzewcza, kanalizacja, doprowadzenie rury z powietrzem do kominka. Do prądu i wody robią przepusty, a rurę czy kabel do skrzynki trzeba samemu kupić robiąc te instalacje. Potem się tylko przekłada pod fundamentem. Można sobie zrobić np. instalację centralnego odkurzacza, ale rury już kupuje się samemu.

----------


## mika31

A czemu robią kanalizę, a nie robią wody?

----------


## avatar25

Ponieważ wode potem jak będą podłączać do studzienki rure to tylko sie podkopią troszke i wsuną rurę do domu przez przepust. Ja nie robiłem tego więc zostawili przepust, żeby potem ktoś sobie rury nie pożyczył. A jak ktoś nie ma studzienki tylko juz gotowe przyłącze w ziemi to pewnie mu to przeprowadzą do domu. 

Pozdrawiam
Slawek

----------


## mika31

Avatar, ale mnie chodzi bardziej o rozprowadzenie tej instalacji wodnej i kanalizacyjnej po domu. Chcę porównać koszty legalettu i tradycyjnego fundamentu. Na jakim ty etapie jesteś?
Podpisywałeś juz coś z Legalettem?

----------


## avatar25

mika31: Już rozumiem. Legalett nie rozprowadza instalacji wodnej w cenie, jest pewnie kilka powodów. Myśle, że te kilka rurek to nie ma sensu, chociaż jak kupisz te rurki to zawsze się możesz dogadać z ekipą i to położą  :smile: . Oni to argumentują też tym, że jeśli ktoś chce to może sobe poprowadzić sam te rurki (byli tacy), ale warunkiem jest, że będą to rurki miedziane z wałka, żeby nie było łączeń wewnatrz płyty fundamentowej. Bo jak coś pęknie to jest wielki problem z kuciem w takiej płycie. Ja mam raptem 2 zlewy na parterze wiec nie było sensu prowadzić te kilka rurek. Jestem właśnie na etapie budowy ścian parteru, fundament już jest wykonany.

----------


## automik

Wg moich informacji Legalett nie rozprowadza, ponieważ za wodę jest odpowiedzialny hydraulik .Są jeszcze inne powody:
1.Wystawienie rury do kanalizy jest przecież o wiele łatwiejsze niż system wodny , choć u mnie rurę wystawili odwrotnie i później hydraulik cuda robił.
2. Systemów wodych jest conajmniej 5 ( więc byłbyś skazany na system wspólpracujący  z Legalletem) - w kanalizacji  system jest uniwersalny.

----------


## marian Kobana

Któryś z forumowiczów zadał pytanie o użytkowanie agregatu wodnego, jestem jednym z nich ale doświadczeń jeszcze zimowy nie mam wiec o kosztach jeszcze za wcześnie. Tydzień temu ekipa legalettu uruchomiła  mi system ogrzewania.  Teraz to uczyniłem aby wilgoć która jest w fundamencie odparowała. Zmniejszyłem temperaturę wody na piecu bo nie wyrabiam - tak ciepło . Ale uważam że koszty ogrzewania będą mniejsze niż przy agregatach elektrycznych. Dodatkowo posiadam połączenie kominka z systemem. To właśnie kominek ma pomóc w bezwładności cieplnej, zanim płyta nabierze temp. zastosowałem wodny agregat bo połączyłem solara do podgrzewania c,w,u  do tej pory na podgrzewanie wody użytkowej nie zużyłem gazu. cały czas służy mi słonce polecam solary próżniowe są bardziej wydajne od płaskich. na zbiorniku 300 l obecnie mam 44 C rodzina 4 osobowa nikt sobie nie żałuje wody. Rozpocząłem budowę dokładnie rok temu w październiku przerwy w tym miałem 4 miesiące  XII I II III a w połowie czerwca sie wprowadziłem problemy w przyłączeniami woda, prąd , gaz  i to jest właśnie problem budowlańca - przyłączenia. każdy wyzywa TPSA a to w porównaniu z pozostałymi telefon był pierwszy. reszta to zadufani w sobie monopoliści. Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia

----------


## mika31

A co to jest agregat wodny i jak się to ma cenowo do elektrycznego?

----------


## mika31

Mam juz wycenę z legalettu. Chyba sie zdecyduję, więc mam do was jeszcze trochę pytań.
1. Jaki kominek?
2. Jaka moc przyłączeniowa? (102m2 pod legalett, kuchenka  i płyta elektr., reszta to standard)
3. Jak/gdzie macie wodę rozprowadzoną ? Czy w płycie?
4. Jakie jeszcze mnie czekają koszty stanu zero?
5. Ile może tu wejść podsypki?
Mam nadzieję, że zajrzycie tu jeszcze.

----------


## marian Kobana

http://www.legalett.com.pl/?P=agregaty%20Spiro&SP=wodne

Prosze wejsc na strone legaiettu link powyżwej, tam jest opis . A różnica to że wymienikiem ciepła jest woda a nie prąd.

----------


## Jacek K.

A jaki jest najstarszy działający Legalet w Polsce? Chodzi mi głównie o trwałość wentylatora (i ile kosztuje nowy).

----------


## mamamatinka

drodzy legaletowcy!!! kilka pytań do was od (potencjalnych legaletowców):
1. czym grzejecie wodę??
2. czy według was lepiej nepędzać legelat prądem czy gazem z kotła(kóry grzałby wtedy też wodę)? tzn. czy robiąc legalett jest sens robić przyłącz egazu do domu?? (przeciez to spory koszt) 
3. czy sądzicie że kombinacja legalet + wentylacja mechaniczna da jeszcze lepsze oszczędności na ogrzewaniu domu niz legalet z went. mechaniczną.
4. Czy dla takiego zmarzlucha jak ja legalett jest dobrym rozwiązaniem - tzn. w domu moich rodziców (niby dobrze ocieplonym) jest mi bardzo zimno, bo np. jak ida rano do pracy to wyłączają kaloryfery lub przykręcają je na najniższe grzanie - jak przychodzi się po południu 9a właściwie wieczorem) w domu nie wita cię przyjemne ciepełko, ale przejmujący chłód. czy myslicieże legalet zachowa mi choć trochę ciepła właśnie na te wieczory bez znacząo wyższego niż przeciętny uszczerbku na kieszeni.

----------


## avatar25

1. Prądem w bojlerze,
2. Chyba lepiej gazem, ale ja gazu nie moge podłączyć. Pewnie gazem wyjdzie taniej troche, no i wode można grzać,
3. Oczywiście, że lepiej zastosować wentylacje mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła, ja tak robie, niż grawitacyjną, 
4. Myślę, że jak już ustawisz temperaturę to ją trzyma, nie mam praktycznej wiedzy bo dopiero się buduje.

----------


## mamamatinka

dzięki avatar za info. Czy możesz powiedzieć mniej więcej ile kosztuje was wentylacja mechaniczna??? i jak duży bojler macie i na ile osób wystarcza??

----------


## avatar25

mamamatinka:  :smile:  Tak jak mówiłem dopiero się buduję, więc nie znam przyszłych kosztów. Boiler chce dać 150L. Wentylacja będzie kosztować około 15000-20000.

----------


## SWW

Ja jak na razie nie mogę nic sensownego napisać o eksploatacji ponieważ dopiero stawiam swój dom na płycie Legalettu. Niestety jak do tej pory spotykam się jedynie z niekompetencją i nierzetelnością firmy. Słucham obecnie wyjaśnień Pana z tej firmy, że to moja wina -że ludzie nie znają się na budowlance! Wg. tego Pana to inwestorzy powinni się znać lepiej od fachowców! Wtedy uniknie się błedów.. tylko po co zatrudniać wtedy tego Pana?!
 Lista błędów robi się coraz dłuższa więc i koszty poprawek rosną. Jak na ceny wynajęcia tak "renomowanej" firmy to mam wrażenie że nie można mówić o kompetencji ludzi którzy tam pracują!!! A nierzetelnośc!! Próbowałem sie już kilkakrotnie umówić na jakieś podsumowanie dokonań tej firmy -niestety bezskutecznie.
 Moja rada -zastanówcie się z kim budujecie!!!

----------


## MCB

> Ja jak na razie nie mogę nic sensownego napisać o eksploatacji ponieważ dopiero stawiam swój dom na płycie Legalettu. Niestety jak do tej pory spotykam się jedynie z niekompetencją i nierzetelnością firmy.


Czy to firma od Legalettu?
Jeśli nie to napisz jak przebiegała budowa płyty od fazy projektu do końca.
MCB

----------


## Xena z Xsary

hej, legalletowcy
mam takie techniczne pytanko
jesli powinnam się wyniesc ponad obecny teren (w ktorym miązszosc humusu jest 60cm) o jakies jeszcze 60cm wyzej to jak to zrobic na legallecie? zdjąć humus, wsypac tłucznia i zagęszczać? czy nasypać bezpośrednio na grunt, zagęszczac i na to płytę? czy może to niemozliwe?

wrzuce jeszcze jedno pytanko
rozumiem, że w przeciwieństwie do podłogówki - na leggalett można dawac panele i drewno?(nie trzeba ceramiki lub kamienia?)

----------


## Jacek K.

> jesli powinnam się wyniesc ponad obecny teren (w ktorym miązszosc humusu jest 60cm) o jakies jeszcze 60cm wyzej to jak to zrobic na legallecie? zdjąć humus, wsypac tłucznia i zagęszczać? czy nasypać bezpośrednio na grunt, zagęszczac i na to płytę? czy może to niemozliwe?


Ja będę wybierał ziemię urodzajną, zasypię pospółką do żądanego poziomu i zagęszczę. Jak najbardziej można wynieść poziom 0 ponad grunt na samej pospółce.




> rozumiem, że w przeciwieństwie do podłogówki - na leggalett można dawac panele i drewno?(nie trzeba ceramiki lub kamienia?)


Na chłopski rozum: jeśli pod płytą masz co najmniej 16 cm styro, a nad płytą 2cm drewna, to dokąd będzie uciekało ciepło?

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Na chłopski rozum: jeśli pod płytą masz co najmniej 16 cm styro, a nad płytą 2cm drewna, to dokąd będzie uciekało ciepło?


Dziękuje za odpowiedź.
Niestety na ten sam chłopski rozum na podłogówkę w zasadzie nie powinno się dawać drewna (lub jak najcieńsze)- rozumiem, ze tu jest tak samo.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Na chłopski rozum: jeśli pod płytą masz co najmniej 16 cm styro, a nad płytą 2cm drewna, to dokąd będzie uciekało ciepło?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Dziękuje za odpowiedź.
> Niestety na ten sam chłopski rozum na podłogówkę w zasadzie nie powinno się dawać drewna (lub jak najcieńsze)- rozumiem, ze tu jest tak samo.


O ile pamiętam drewno jest ok. 8 razy lepszym przewodnikiem ciepła niż styropian, na dodatek ma sporą pojemność cieplną, więc zupełnie nie rozumiem skąd obawy o stosowanie drewna na podłogówce. Może chodzi o problemy z rozszerzalnością cieplną, ale są przecież pływające podłogi. Moim zdaniem źródłem problemów jest kiepska izolacja termiczna domów w ogóle i w związku z tym stosunkowo duże potrzeby cieplne na uzyskanie komfortu cieplnego. Legalett zaleca 16 cm styro wokół płyty grzewczej, ale to jest z pewnością za mało (20cm jest bardziej na miejscu). Ale nawet przy 16 cm 2 cm drewna na podłodze to śmiesznie mało.

----------


## mirmil

kurcze to taki legalet stac zaplacic aby go murator przykleil 
a takiego ytonga, czy silki nie stac?
dziwne...???
przeciez watek o silce to ma juz czyba 33 rozdzialy
wiec bardziej zasluzony
albo watek o terrivie
co w tym legalecie takiego waznego ze si ego przykleja?

no chyba ze po to aby odstraszyc potencjalnego inwestora- to wtedy rozumiem
mam taka nadzieje ze tak jest bo uwazam system za idiotyzm
ale watku nie czytalem w calosci wiec pewny byc nie moge ze jego celem jest antyreklama....

----------


## mika31

Jak cos wiesz to powiedz. Ja jestem tuż przed podpisaniem umowy.
Czy to tylko twoja intuicja?

----------


## Jacek K.

> Jak cos wiesz to powiedz. Ja jestem tuż przed podpisaniem umowy.
> Czy to tylko twoja intuicja?


Technologia jest niedopracowana.

----------


## jkrzyz

Bardzo rzeczowy i konkretny post.

----------


## jkrzyz

> Napisał Xena z Xsary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Na chłopski rozum: jeśli pod płytą masz co najmniej 16 cm styro, a nad płytą 2cm drewna, to dokąd będzie uciekało ciepło?
> 			
> ...


Masz ciepły beton, a chcesz mieć ciepłe powietrze. Wkładanie pomiędzy beton a powietrze zapory jest działaniem przeciwnym do zamierzeń.
Można oczywiście kompensować podniesieniem temperatury betonu, ale to po pierwsze kosztuje, a po drugie może wymagać zmian w układzie grzejnym. Jest jeszcze sprawa proporcji. Niestety nie dysponuję środkami potrzebnymi, żeby konkretnie przytoczyć złotówki albo stopnie celcjusza. 
Muszę opierać się na tym, co mówią spece od podłogówek. Czyli bez drewna...

----------


## mika31

> Napisał mika31
> 
> Jak cos wiesz to powiedz. Ja jestem tuż przed podpisaniem umowy.
> Czy to tylko twoja intuicja?
> 
> 
> Technologia jest niedopracowana.



A co konkretnie? Sama płyta? System grzewczy?
Skąd te informacje?

----------


## mirmil

co dostajecie za swoje pieniadze?

z tego co czytalem system legalet jest drogi a dostajecie zwykla plyte fundamentowa+beznadziejny wariant podlogowki - czyli podlogowka na cieple powietrze

jesli kto ma glowe na karku to samo sobie zrobi plyte a podlogowke zrobi jak nalezy- czyli rurki i woda

zaoszczedzone pieniadze mozna przeznaczyc na przyklad na klinkier na elewacje

no chyba ze ktos lubi mercedesy i wierzy ze jak zaplaci kosmiczne kwoty to efekt bedzie rowniez kosmiczny  :wink: 

powodzenia

----------


## Jacek K.

> Bardzo rzeczowy i konkretny post.


Porównaj Legalleta polskiego i np kanadyjskiego. W Polsce oszczędzają na kształtkach styro i efekty są takie sobie.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Napisał Jacek K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mika31
> 
> ...


Płyta to płyta, filozofii raczej w niej nie ma. Problemem może być każda zmiana w położeniu ścianek w budynku, bo przecież nad rurkami ich nie postawisz. 
- Byłem na budowie takiego fundamentu i porobiłem sporo zdjęć. Nie chcę się rozpisywać o układaniu kształtek styro, ale zdziwiła mnie ich niedokładność wymiarowa.
-Zastosowany styropian to FS 20 i moim skromnym zdaniem jest za miękki. Kilkakrotnie widziałem jak pomagier majstra połamał kant kształtki i przyklepał, żeby nie było widać. Poza tym styropian jest nasiąkliwy!
- Mostki cieplne od prętów do rurek poziomujących - kilkanaście prętów wbitych w ziemię i przebijających płytę aż po wierzch to również pewna korozja (brak otuliny), ale tu jestem lajkonikiem, więc niech mnie ktoś poprawi jak bredzę
- Dużo pianki między kształtkami, a grubość 16 cm to ZA MAŁO jak na dzisiejsze poziomy cen energii. Nawet inzynier z Gdańska (chyba Pan Wojtek) przyznał że "faktycznie można dać 20 cm". Z tym styropianem to mam małą teorię spiskową, z której wniosek wysnułem jeden: lepsza zwykła płyta z dwa razy większą grubością izolacji i zwykła podłogówką, nawet elektryczną. Mała grubość styro wynika m.in. z tego, że przy dużej grubości beton płyty będzie bez problemu utrzymywał temperaturę, która jest "potrzebna" do trzymania wilgoci z daleka. Inaczej: jak dasz 30cm styropianu i dodatki uszczelniające do betonu (koszt parę stówek), to Ci nie potrzebny system grzewczy a'la Legallett za, nie przymierzając, 20 tys. zł! 
- Przy zalewaniu płyty nie dano żadnej folii na styro, co uważam za błąd. Być może to był lokalny folklor majstra - nie wiem, nie znam się, ale tak się robi przy laniu betonu na styro.
- śmiesznie rozwiązana kwestia progu garażowego. Jest kątownik stalowy "spoczywający" na kształtce styropianowej (przypominam: 16cm FS 20). Znów korozja, mostek termiczny, po prostu bleee.
Zarzucę zdjęcia, ale dopiero jutro, bo mam w domu łącze do bani.

A co ja zrobię? Płyta fundamentowa grubości 20cm wylana w wanience ze styroduru, grubości CO NAJMNIEJ 20cm i jakoś wypoziomowana (myślimy nad tym z projektantem). Wychodzi jakieś 5-10 tys. taniej niż stan 0 z fundamentami i porównywalnym ociepleniem (tylko porównywalnym). Jak do tego dam podłogówkę elektryczną na napięcie stałe, to mam i zdrowo i tanio i oszczędnie.

----------


## jkrzyz

> Płyta to płyta, filozofii raczej w niej nie ma. Problemem może być każda zmiana w położeniu ścianek w budynku, bo przecież nad rurkami ich nie postawisz.


Przypuszczam, że zwykłą ściankę działową można postawić. Problem jest ze strefami ogrzewania, bo tego już w żaden sposób nie można zmienić.
Zresztą problem tak samo dotyczy każdej innej podłogówki.




> - Byłem na budowie takiego fundamentu i porobiłem sporo zdjęć. Nie chcę się rozpisywać o układaniu kształtek styro, ale zdziwiła mnie ich niedokładność wymiarowa.
> -Zastosowany styropian to FS 20 i moim skromnym zdaniem jest za miękki. Kilkakrotnie widziałem jak pomagier majstra połamał kant kształtki i przyklepał, żeby nie było widać. Poza tym styropian jest nasiąkliwy!
> - Mostki cieplne od prętów do rurek poziomujących - kilkanaście prętów wbitych w ziemię i przebijających płytę aż po wierzch to również pewna korozja (brak otuliny), ale tu jestem lajkonikiem, więc niech mnie ktoś poprawi jak bredzę
> - Dużo pianki między kształtkami, a grubość 16 cm to ZA MAŁO jak na dzisiejsze poziomy cen energii. Nawet inzynier z Gdańska (chyba Pan Wojtek) przyznał że "faktycznie można dać 20 cm". Z tym styropianem to mam małą teorię spiskową, z której wniosek wysnułem jeden: lepsza zwykła płyta z dwa razy większą grubością izolacji i zwykła podłogówką, nawet elektryczną. Mała grubość styro wynika m.in. z tego, że przy dużej grubości beton płyty będzie bez problemu utrzymywał temperaturę, która jest "potrzebna" do trzymania wilgoci z daleka.


Straty ciepła przez podłogę na gruncie są typowo mniejsze niż przez ściany. Do uproszczonych obliczeń zapotrzebowania na ciepło przyjmuje się dla podłogi 0.7 tego co dla takiej samej ściany zewnętrznej. Dlatego izolacja termiczna może być gorsza. Ja mam zamiar na ścainach mieć 15 cm styropianu, więc 16cm pod płytą podłogą starczy.
Co do wilgoci, to od trzymania jej z dala jest podbudowa pod płytą. Oczywiście jeżeli jest dobrze zrobiona. Inna sprawa, że płyta jest zagłębiona na jakiś 15 cm pod poziom gruntu (konkretnie styropian się tam zaczyna) Jeżeli na 15cm jest woda, to raczej ciężko na takiej dzałce się mieszka. Ewentualne ciepło z płyty nic nie pomoże, co najwyżej ją podgrzeje. Jeżeli natomiast woda jest niżej, powiedzmy na 50 cm, to właściwa podbudowa będzie trzymać ją na dystans.



> - śmiesznie rozwiązana kwestia progu garażowego. Jest kątownik stalowy "spoczywający" na kształtce styropianowej (przypominam: 16cm FS 20). Znów korozja, mostek termiczny, po prostu bleee.


To jest faktycznie jakiś kiepski żart, ten kątownik na styropianie.



> A co ja zrobię? Płyta fundamentowa grubości 20cm wylana w wanience ze styroduru, grubości CO NAJMNIEJ 20cm i jakoś wypoziomowana (myślimy nad tym z projektantem). Wychodzi jakieś 5-10 tys. taniej niż stan 0 z fundamentami i porównywalnym ociepleniem (tylko porównywalnym). Jak do tego dam podłogówkę elektryczną na napięcie stałe, to mam i zdrowo i tanio i oszczędnie.


Hmmm jedna z ważniejszych dla mnie koncepcji w Legalecie to wykorzystanie pojemności cieplnej płyty do zasilania systemu z nocnej taryfy. Z tego co rozumiem, zapewniają to kanały umieszczone w środku betonu. Podłogówka elektryczna zwykle stosowana jest pod wylewką albo pod płytkami ceramicznymi, czyli na powierzchni betonu. Obawiam się że musisz zrezygnować z magazynowania ciapła w nocy.

----------


## mirmil

jak chcesz magazynowac to zaden problem
wrzuc kilka rurek wodnych w plyte i gotowe
a kanaly powietrzne systemu to dopiero zart  :wink:

----------


## mika31

*Mirmil* ty zacznij mówić konkretami, proszę.
"Beznadziejne, śmieszne itp."
U wielu system działa i sprawdza się, więc o co konkretnie tobie chodzi.
A Jackowi K. dziękuję za wyjaśnienia będą pomocne przy podejmowaniu decyzji.

----------


## Jacek K.

*jkrzyz* z Legallettem nie jest jak każdą inną podłogówką, bo musisz rozplanować wnętrza przed wykonaniem stanu 0. Podłogówkę można wykonać (i wykonuje się) jako jedną z instalacji właściwie po zamknięciu budynku. Wymagana jest dyscyplina i dobry projekt(ant) w przypadku Legallettu..

Straty ciepła przez podłogę są mniejsze, ale w budynkach podpiwniczonych i takich dotyczą te popularne współczynniki. W Legallecie krawędź "wanny" styropianowej ma mniej niż 16 cm, bo się zwęża ku górze. Zobacz schematy.

Nie masz racji odnośnie wilgoci. Żadna "podbudowa" pod płytą nie izoluje przeciwwodnie, bo nie jest to jej zadaniem. Płyta powinna być nagrzana do odpowiedniej temperatury, żeby "odparować" ewentualną wodę lub, inaczaj, trzymać temperaturę pary wodnej powyżej punktu rosy. To jest naprawdę duży problem i rozwiązanie Legallettu jest jednym z możliwych (ale drogim). Wilgoć może być podciągana z gruntu i budynek nie musi stać w wodzie, żeby zawilgnąć.




> Hmmm jedna z ważniejszych dla mnie koncepcji w Legalecie to wykorzystanie pojemności cieplnej płyty do zasilania systemu z nocnej taryfy. Z tego co rozumiem, zapewniają to kanały umieszczone w środku betonu. Podłogówka elektryczna zwykle stosowana jest pod wylewką albo pod płytkami ceramicznymi, czyli na powierzchni betonu. Obawiam się że musisz zrezygnować z magazynowania ciapła w nocy.


To znów nie tak, że ja chcę ogrzać dom jedynie podłogówką i to w nocnej taryfie. Magazynowanie energii cieplnej w płycie betonowej nie jest znowu takie ekonomiczne przy moim trybie życia: 12h poza domem i 8h w sypialni/łazience na piętrze, co daje tylko 4h od 18:30 do ok. 22:30 grzania w części dziennej. Warto utrzymywać całą dobę temperaturę komfortową jeśli wykorzystam ją jedynie w 25%? Podłoga ma być ciepła, ale jeśli nie ma grzać non-stop, to potrzebne jest drugie źródło ciepła o b. małej bezwładności, które uzupełni te parę stopni C.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## waldun

[quote="jkrzyz"]


> Hmmm jedna z ważniejszych dla mnie koncepcji w Legalecie to wykorzystanie pojemności cieplnej płyty do zasilania systemu z nocnej taryfy. Z tego co rozumiem, zapewniają to kanały umieszczone w środku betonu. Podłogówka elektryczna zwykle stosowana jest pod wylewką albo pod płytkami ceramicznymi, czyli na powierzchni betonu. Obawiam się że musisz zrezygnować z magazynowania ciapła w nocy.


a nie można w II taryfie podgrzać wody w kotle i korzystać w pozostałej części dnia? Przecież są zbiorniki "akumulatory".

----------


## MCB

> jak chcesz magazynowac to zaden problem
> wrzuc kilka rurek wodnych w plyte i gotowe
> a kanaly powietrzne systemu to dopiero zart


Wg mnie to jedna z zalet temu systemu.

1 - w płycie nie ma instalacji wodnej: brak problemów z przeciekami, starzeniem sie instalacji; odpornośc na uszkodzenia mechaniczne i zamarzanie.

2 - możliwośc (w razie konieczności) wyboru/zamiany typu wymiennika ciepła: elektryczny lub wodny.

3 - możliwośc zastosowania prostego wymiennika kominkowego.

"Cienka" warstwa styro. w przypadku podłogi to nie jest taki duży problem zważywszy na proporcje utraty ciepła pomiędzy różnymi przegrodami (do dołu niewiele) natomiast w przypadku płyty zaletą jest to, że ta warstwa styro. "obejmuje" cały fundament, a żadna ze ścian nie styka się bezpośrednio z gruntem.

MCB

----------


## jkrzyz

> Straty ciepła przez podłogę są mniejsze, ale w budynkach podpiwniczonych i takich dotyczą te popularne współczynniki. W Legallecie krawędź "wanny" styropianowej ma mniej niż 16 cm, bo się zwęża ku górze. Zobacz schematy.


Pisałem zdaje się o podłodze na gruncie. Specjalistą nie jestem, ale jak pod podłogą jest grunt, to raczej na piwnicę nie ma tam już miejsca.




> Nie masz racji odnośnie wilgoci. Żadna "podbudowa" pod płytą nie izoluje przeciwwodnie, bo nie jest to jej zadaniem. Płyta powinna być nagrzana do odpowiedniej temperatury, żeby "odparować" ewentualną wodę lub, inaczaj, trzymać temperaturę pary wodnej powyżej punktu rosy. To jest naprawdę duży problem i rozwiązanie Legallettu jest jednym z możliwych (ale drogim). Wilgoć może być podciągana z gruntu i budynek nie musi stać w wodzie, żeby zawilgnąć.


Tu masz rację, że nie izoluje w sensie takim jak np. lekkie czy cięzkie izolacje na ścianach fundamentowych. Jednak odpowiedni sposób wykonania tej podbudowy ma spowodować po pierwsze sprawne odwadnianie terenu przy domu, po drugie zabezpiecza przed kapilarnym podciąganiem wody. Pod spodem, pod płytą rozkład temperatury jest taki, że raczej woda się nie skrapla. Brzegi trzeba zabezpieczyć tak samo jak styropian na ścianach.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jkrzyz

> jak chcesz magazynowac to zaden problem
> wrzuc kilka rurek wodnych w plyte i gotowe
> a kanaly powietrzne systemu to dopiero zart


No właśnie, nie dość że grzeje, to jeszcze śmieszy. Śmiech to zdrowie, więc jest to bardzo zdrowy sposób ogrzewania domu. Same zalety moim zdaniem...

----------


## marian Kobana

Tylko intuicja, bo nie słyszałem żeby osoba która posiada ten system narzekała na niego, krytykują go tylko osoby które zawiodły sie co do ceny - że niby drogo.  To tak jakby użytkownik fiata próbował krytykować audi a4 (że za długi , kolor nie ten) itp   :Evil:

----------


## pik33

No i jeśli na coś mogę narzekać w Legaletcie to moje własne "niedopilnowanie" podczas projektowania. Dziś położyłbym odrobinę inaczej te rurki i dał więcej kW w agregat. No i nie podniecałbym się wymianą ciepła w kominku. Poza tym wszystko działa OK.

----------


## MCB

> No i nie podniecałbym się wymianą ciepła w kominku. Poza tym wszystko działa OK.


Wymiennik masz starego czy nowego typu?

MCB

----------


## mika31

To ja wykorzystam przebudzenie legalettowców i ponownie zapytam.
Jaki kominek i jaka moc dla 100m użytkowej? Zakładając, że oprócz legalettu miałby podgrzewać wodę no i może jeszcze 1 pokój.
Te grzanie wody byłoby przy okazji, ponieważ głownie woda ogrzewana byłaby termą.
I jeszcze jedno ile tak orientacyjnie (do kosztorysu) liczyć piachu.
Mam spadek na 40m - 40cm. Około 40cm humusu później, prawie metr ubitego piachu i dopiero zaczyna się glina.

----------


## Jacek K.

Obiecane zdjęcia. Wystawiłem tylko kilka zdjęć, na które nie muszę mieć pozwolenia inwestora.
http://ratpaw.galeria.interia.pl/

----------


## jkrzyz

Dzięki za zdjęcia  :smile: 

Co do tych prętów przechodzących przez płytę do gruntu.
Przypomniałem sobie rozmowę z architektem na temat wieszaków, które mają trzymać sufit podwieszany, przechodząc przez ocieplenie do nieocieplonego poddasza. Powiedział, że emisja ciepła przez te pręty jest pomijlnie mała. To że będą rdzewiały to pewnik, ale w sumie nie są elementem konstrukcyjnym. 
Czy te rury poziomujące po wylaniu są usuwane?

----------


## MCB

> Dzięki za zdjęcia 
> 
> Co do tych prętów przechodzących przez płytę do gruntu.
> Przypomniałem sobie rozmowę z architektem na temat wieszaków, które mają trzymać sufit podwieszany, przechodząc przez ocieplenie do nieocieplonego poddasza. Powiedział, że emisja ciepła przez te pręty jest pomijlnie mała. To że będą rdzewiały to pewnik, ale w sumie nie są elementem konstrukcyjnym. 
> Czy te rury poziomujące po wylaniu są usuwane?


Ja tam na zdjęciach nie widzę żadnych prętów przechodzących przez płytę do gruntu. Rur poziomujących też.
Natomiast jakość kształtek kiepska, a pianka w tej formie to już przegięcie.
MCB

----------


## jkrzyz

> Ja tam na zdjęciach nie widzę żadnych prętów przechodzących przez płytę do gruntu. Rur poziomujących też.
> Natomiast jakość kształtek kiepska, a pianka w tej formie to już przegięcie.
> MCB


Rura jest na ostatnim zdjęciu. Co do kształtek i pianki - zgadzam sie z przedmówcą w 100%.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Dzięki za zdjęcia 
> 
> Co do tych prętów przechodzących przez płytę do gruntu.
> Przypomniałem sobie rozmowę z architektem na temat wieszaków, które mają trzymać sufit podwieszany, przechodząc przez ocieplenie do nieocieplonego poddasza. Powiedział, że emisja ciepła przez te pręty jest pomijlnie mała. To że będą rdzewiały to pewnik, ale w sumie nie są elementem konstrukcyjnym. 
> Czy te rury poziomujące po wylaniu są usuwane?


Rury są usuwane zaraz po wypoziomowaniu. To nie problem.

Zgadza się, że przez pręty do ziemi "strasznie dużo ciepła" nie ucieka, ale czy w jakimkolwiek domu widziałeś pręt fi10 przechodzący przez ścianę na wylot? Niedorzeczność,a tu jest w kilkunastu miejscach. Ale jak na razie nie ma prostej metody na znalezienie poziomu płyty, można tylko tak albo "pi x oko". Ciekawe czy są jakieś plastykowe "pręty" zamiast tych stalowych.

----------


## Jacek K.

> a nie można w II taryfie podgrzać wody w kotle i korzystać w pozostałej części dnia? Przecież są zbiorniki "akumulatory".


*waldun* można tak zrobić, ale taki zbiornik musiałby mieć ogromną pojemność. Lepiej zawsze jest ograniczać straty ciepła niż podkręcać ogrzewanie czy wykorzystywać "tanią" energię.

----------


## mika31

> a nie można w II taryfie podgrzać wody w kotle i korzystać w pozostałej części dnia? Przecież są zbiorniki "akumulatory".
> 			
> 		
> 
> *waldun* można tak zrobić, ale taki zbiornik musiałby mieć ogromną pojemność. Lepiej zawsze jest ograniczać straty ciepła niż podkręcać ogrzewanie czy wykorzystywać "tanią" energię.


Ja sobie wykombinowałam tak:
Będę miała 2 bojlery jeden w dużej łazience, drugi pomiędzy wc i kuchnią odpowiednio mniejszy. To aby nie tracić na cyrkulacji. Z założenia mają grzać w II taryfie czyli nocą i 13-15.00.
To już z hydraulikiem mam obgadane, widzi sens.
Myślę też coby  te bojlery czerpały wodę ze zbiornika z wężownicą, gdzie woda grzana by była kominkiem, jeśli by się paliło w nim. Zbiornik jakiś i tak muszę mieć bo woda ze studni będzie. Tego jeszcze fachowic nie słyszał, więc nie wiem czy to się da zrobić i czy to ma sens.
Czekam na wasze opinie.

----------


## Piotrek77

Witam.
Mam w planach do wykonania płytę fundamentową 22x80m
Legalet zaproponował mi cenę 380zł+7%vat.za m2.
Chciałbym sie dowiedzieć ile może kosztować m2 zwykłej płyty fundamentowej bez tego systemu.
Zastanawiam się czy nie tańszym rozwiązaniem przy tak dużej płycie będzie zwykła płyta a ogrzewanie c.o kaloryfery i piec na paliwa stałe?
Prosze o radę i ewentualny koszt zwykłej dobrze izolowanej płyty fundamentowej.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Ja sobie wykombinowałam tak:
> Będę miała 2 bojlery jeden w dużej łazience, drugi pomiędzy wc i kuchnią odpowiednio mniejszy. To aby nie tracić na cyrkulacji. Z założenia mają grzać w II taryfie czyli nocą i 13-15.00.
> To już z hydraulikiem mam obgadane, widzi sens.
> Myślę też coby  te bojlery czerpały wodę ze zbiornika z wężownicą, gdzie woda grzana by była kominkiem, jeśli by się paliło w nim. Zbiornik jakiś i tak muszę mieć bo woda ze studni będzie. Tego jeszcze fachowic nie słyszał, więc nie wiem czy to się da zrobić i czy to ma sens.
> Czekam na wasze opinie.


Są o tym inne wątki (tu jest ściśle o Legallecie).
W skrócie: lepiej oszczędzać ciepłą wodę niż ciepło wody  :wink:

----------


## mirmil

jak siekomus podoba idea kanalow z wiejacymi wiatrami w betonowej plycie to prosze bardzo
tylko po co komus placic za to mnostwo kasy

przeciez za 1/3 ceny mozna to zrobic samemu
i to bez duzego wysilku  :wink:

----------


## mika31

Że co? Że ja-księgowa to zrobię?

----------


## mamamatinka

ha ha, mika, dobrze to napisałaś. Ja jakoś tak też nie bardzo wiedziałabym jak sie za to zabrać  :smile:  
Ale w takim razie, krytyków legaletu proszę o analize mojej sytaucji i doradzenie co uznaliby za najlepsze rozwiązanie. Krótko mówiąc chcemy: dom z poddaszem uzytkowym, ok. 15m kw., mamy dostęp do wszystkich mediów. W legalecie podoba mi się fajny klimacik i brak grzejników w pokojach. Jaki według was jest w takiej systacji najbardziej optymalny system grzewczy?? (kominek będzie)

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Jaki według was jest w takiej systacji najbardziej optymalny system grzewczy?? (kominek będzie)


Podłogówka, pod kotłem gazowym, kondensacyjnym, albo PC.  :Roll:

----------


## mamamatinka

dzięki za szybką reakcję!! ale czy mógłbyś jakieś krótkie uzasadnienie?? Bo właściwie, jeśli nie legalet to raczej miałam zamiar iśc w normalny system ogrzewania gazowego (z grzejnikami, no trudno) - ew. w salonie prze dużych oknach myślałam o takich grzejnikach chowanych w podłogę (z takimi kratkami - wygląda to estetycznie). To wszystko zasilać normalnie kotłem kond. ktory bedzie grzał też c.w.u. Jak myślisz o ile (%) taka opcja byłaby tańsza od legaletu?? gaz mam blisko działki. O PC nie myślałam - działka jest niewielka no i raczej myślimy o budowie przez 1 generalengo wykonawce i boje się, że w takiej opcji może to byc b. drogie.

----------


## ESKIMOS

> dzięki za szybką reakcję!! ale czy mógłbyś jakieś krótkie uzasadnienie?? Bo właściwie, jeśli nie legalet to raczej miałam zamiar iśc w normalny system ogrzewania gazowego (z grzejnikami, no trudno) - ew. w salonie prze dużych oknach myślałam o takich grzejnikach chowanych w podłogę (z takimi kratkami - wygląda to estetycznie). To wszystko zasilać normalnie kotłem kond. ktory bedzie grzał też c.w.u. Jak myślisz o ile (%) taka opcja byłaby tańsza od legaletu?? gaz mam blisko działki. O PC nie myślałam - działka jest niewielka no i raczej myślimy o budowie przez 1 generalengo wykonawce i boje się, że w takiej opcji może to byc b. drogie.


B. logicznie rozumujesz.  :big grin:  
Jest to jednak wątek *Legalett - doświaczenia mieszkańców*  i co najmniej nie wypada mi sie w nim wypowiadać ( nie chciałbym jako nie posiadajacy tego wynalazku narazić się jego posiadaczom).
Liczyc jednak umiem i twierdzę, że Legalett cechuje  sie kiepskim współczynnikiem cena/zysk (gracze giełdowi bedą wiedzieli o co chodzi   :big grin:  ) - zwłaszcza w aspekcie zapowiadanych długoterminowo podwyżek cen energii elektrycznej.
Jestem zatem do Twojej dyspozycji w innym nowym watku n.t. ogrzewania, lub na privie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jkrzyz

> Liczyc jednak umiem i twierdzę, że Legalett cechuje  sie kiepskim współczynnikiem cena/zysk (gracze giełdowi bedą wiedzieli o co chodzi   ) - zwłaszcza w aspekcie zapowiadanych długoterminowo podwyżek cen energii elektrycznej.


Jeśli mogę wtrącić swoje trzy grosze, to akurat ceny nośników energii są kiepską bardzo podstawą do liczenia czegokolwiek. Jeśli popatrzeć na ostatnie 10 lat, to pewne jest tylko to, że będzie drożej. Przekonali się o tym ci, co stawiali na olej opałowy, a potem na LPG. Teraz modny jest węgiel (konkretnie ekogroszek), ale przypuszczam, że za parę lat sytuacja na rynku znowu będzie wyglądała zupełnie inaczej.
Wygrają ci, którzy będą mieli możliwość łatwego dostosowania sie do nowych warunków.
Jedno jest pewne: ciepły dom jest jedyną inwestycją, która opłaci się na pewno. Nie warto kalkulować w ten sposób: mam kilowaty prawie za darmo, nie opłaca sie ocieplać domu. Kilowaty mogą niespodziewanie zdrożeć i wlaściciel słabo ocieplonego domu wyjdzie jak zabłocki na mydle. Odwrotny scenariusz jest raczej niemożliwy.
Druga rzecz, że najbezpieczniej trzymać się surowców produkowanych (dostępnych) lokalnie. Drewno, węgiel, biomasa, prąd mniej będą podlegać nieoczekiwanym wydarzeniom na rynku globalnym czy kaprysom producentów. Nie wiem, na ile realne jest zakręcenie tych czy innych kurków przez ruskich, ale efekty tego były by napewno dla wielu bardzo niemiłe.
Patrząc z tej perspektywy, może warto mieć konkretny kominek i kawałek lasu, jako polisę ubezpieczeniową.

Wracając do Legalettu, duży plus to przyzwoita w końcu izolacja tego fundamentu. Słabiej wypada jeśli chodzi o zasilanie kominkiem.
Toretycznie można też wymienić agregaty na zasilane wodą. Nie wiem, ile to kosztuje, ale raczej tanie nie jest, bo do kosztu agregatów dochodzi cena kotłowni. 

Jeśli chodzi o ceny prądu, moim zdaniem ceny będą rosły nie bardziej niż innych nośników enegrii, bo jednak prąd jest podstawą tej cywilizacji bardziej niż cokolwiek innego. Rynek energii elektrycznej jest ogromny, w porównaniu na przykład do ekogroszku i mniejsza jest szansa na jakąś niespodziewaną rewolucję.

Wiem, że to mrzonki jakieś i majaki, ale teoretycznie rozważając, jeśli kiedyś będą rządzić tym krajem ludzie z szarymi komórkami pod pokrywką, to wybudują elektrownie atomowe, spiętrzą rzeki i zrobią dobry klimat dla alternatywnych metod produkcji energii i wtedy będą szanse na to, że ruscy albo arabowie nie puszczą nas wszystkich z torbami.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mika31

A co jest ze stroną www legalettu?
Nie działa od ponad tygodnia.

----------


## frosch

Mika , sprawdzalam ..........dziala normalnie   :Roll:

----------


## mamamatinka

ach, no to już totalny mętlik w głowie mam... po wypowiedzi ostatniej jkrzyz, chyba poczekam aż kupię projekt a przed dokonaniem adatacji na podstawie projektu pościągam wyceny, kosztorysy itp i wtedy będę wybierać opcję optymalną - kompromis między kosztami a marzeniami  :smile:  Ale, czy mogę prosić o odpowiedź na pytanie takie: gdybyście mieli zaraz obok działki gaz to robilibyście legalet na gaz czy na prąd i dlaczego???

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Ale, czy mogę prosić o odpowiedź na pytanie takie: gdybyście mieli zaraz obok działki gaz to robilibyście legalet na gaz czy na prąd i dlaczego???


Wtedy zrobiłbym sobie  podłogówkę pod piecem kondensacyjnym gazowym, a za resztę pojechał w wymarzoną podróz dookola swiata.  :big grin:

----------


## mika31

> Napisał mamamatinka
> 
> Ale, czy mogę prosić o odpowiedź na pytanie takie: gdybyście mieli zaraz obok działki gaz to robilibyście legalet na gaz czy na prąd i dlaczego???
> 
> 
> Wtedy zrobiłbym sobie  podłogówkę pod piecem kondensacyjnym gazowym, a za resztę pojechał w wymarzoną podróz dookola swiata.


*Mamamatinka*! W twojej sytuacji również odpuściłabym sobie legalett. Kondensat na gaz i podłogówka.

----------


## mika31

> Mika , sprawdzalam ..........dziala normalnie


Próbowała. Nadal nie mogę wejść. Kurcze co jest?  :ohmy:

----------


## jkrzyz

> ach, no to już totalny mętlik w głowie mam... po wypowiedzi ostatniej jkrzyz, chyba poczekam aż kupię projekt a przed dokonaniem adatacji na podstawie projektu pościągam wyceny, kosztorysy itp i wtedy będę wybierać opcję optymalną - kompromis między kosztami a marzeniami  Ale, czy mogę prosić o odpowiedź na pytanie takie: gdybyście mieli zaraz obok działki gaz to robilibyście legalet na gaz czy na prąd i dlaczego???


Muszę cię zmartwić. Żeby uczciwie odpowiedzieć na to pytanie, trzeba wziąść pod uwagę tyle różnych czynników, że chyba się nie da.
Taka decyzja prawie zawsze składa się z szeregu małych plusików i minusików i dopiero na końcu wychodzi jakiś konkretny efekt.
Pierwsza rada jaką mogę dać, to sprawdź cenę przyłącza gazu, bo z tym bywa bardzo różnie. Pamiętaj, że wszystkie prace przy gazie musi robić człowiek z uprawnieniami. Jeśli przyłącze jest tanie i gaz też, to niewiele ryzykujesz wybierając tą opcję.
Zobacz też, jak takie rozwiązanie pasuje do projektu twojego domu, ile kosztuje piec a nawet cała kotłownia, która zapewni ci taki komfort, jakiego oczekujesz. Policz powierzchnię, którą na to musisz poświęcić i przemóż przez cenę metra. Zobacz, jak zmieni sie funkcjonalność pomieszczeń z i bez kotłowni (pieca).
Sprawdz, jakie teoretyczne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ma twój przyszły domek i jakie bedą koszty ogrzewania gazem i prądem.
Koniecznie dodaj do tego różnicę w kosztach c.w.u
Zobacz, jakie masz opcje w przypadku konieczności zmiany ogrzewania na jakieś inne, to znaczy jak strasznie trzeba rozgrzebać dom, żeby postawić na przykład piec na drewno.
Przemyśl jeszcze to wszystko, o czym zapomniełaem tu napisać i wtedy, jak masz szczęście, decyzja będzie oczywista.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mamamatinka

Bardzo wam dziękuję za rady i podpowiedzi. Wczoraj sporo poczytałam o podłogówce - właściwie nie brałam jej pod uwagę, głównie z tego względu, że żyłam w przeświadczeniu, że podłogówka oznacza kafle na podłodze - w holu i w łazienkach owszem niech sobie będą ale w salonie nie ma mowy. No ale z tego co czytam nie jest to problem takiej skali w jakiej go widziałam. Na pewno udałoby się znaleźć podłogę odpowiadającą nam estetycznie a wystarczająco przewodzącą by leżała na podłogówce. Zrobię tak jak mówi jkrzyz - czyli w czwartek odbieram WZIZ i w tym tygodniu też mapę na cele projektowe. Na tej podstawie będę wiedzieć czy wybrany przez nas wstępnie projekt http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/natalia/elewacje.php spełnia WZiZ, jeśli tak kupujemy go i szukamy dobrego architekta projektanta który nie tylko zrobi adaptację, ale który pomoże w dobraniu optymalnego do warunków domu i warunków lokalnych systemu grzewczego, przeprwadzeniu tych wszystkich kalkulacji itp, itd. Jeśli ktoś prezypadkiem zna kogoś takiego ze Śląska to proszę o info na prva. Jeszcze raz dzięki za pewne rozjaśnienie umysłu.

----------


## Maco

O nie !
Pisałem przez 20 minut i szlag trafił wypociny !!!    :Evil:  

No to w wielkim skrócie.

Chciałoby się więcej użytkowników legalettu na tym wątku...

Sam złożyłem swój legalett, tylko firma zalała betonem. Mam te pręty poziomujące ale to nie przeszkadza. Liczyłem wpływ i wydaje się pomijalny.
Na podłodze płytki które łudząco są podobne do drewna - większość gości się myli... Cieplnie to dobrze. Podłoga wcale nie jest ciepła (dla bosej stopy) - ale to może efekt parterowego domu szkieletowego, 30cm izolacji w ścianch i suficie, wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem.
Przewaga legalettu nad wodną lub elektryczną podłogówką to fakt, że jak wwiercisz się w rurę lub kabel to dramat (albo jak sie przepali lub rura pęknie) a tu można po prostu zatkać kanał powietrzny.
Dodaktowo radiesteta nie przychylnie się wypowiadał o promieniowaniu elektromagnetcznym podłogówki i wodnym oddziaływaniu rurek. A powietrze w połodze to jak w Malborku   :Lol:  

Ja zasilam prądem z II taryfy. Działa. Dom 150m2, temperatura od 22-23 w łazienlkach do 18 w wiatrołapie...
Poniżej doświadczenia w ostatnich dwóch lat:
Zużycie w kWh:


I koszt w złotówkach:


Niestety maaaaało mam czasu na Forum więc niech się nikt nie obrazi jak będę milczał jakiś czas znowu...

----------


## jkrzyz

Pozwolę sobie poprawić...




> Zużycie w kWh:
> 
> 
> I koszt w złotówkach:

----------


## Dudniczenko

witam
czytałem na forum, że użytkownicy, którzy mają połączony Legalett z kominkiem szczególnie narzekają na głośną pracę systemu
od firmy współpracującej z Legalett na Górnym Śląsku dowiedziałem, że zostały poczynione modyfikacje w połączeniu systemu z kominkiem i obecnie problem głośnego szumu już nie występuje
czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma połączony kominek z Legalettem i jest zadowolony z tego rozwiązania (brak szumu, efektywność/wymierne oszczędności odprowadzania ciepła z kominka do płyty fundamentowej)
dziękuję za informacje i pozdrawiam

----------


## mamamatinka

ja tak nie mam (w ogóle domu nawet nie mam) i raczej z legaletu rezygnujemy, ale znajomi mają (też na Śląsku, my z resztą też) i na szum nie narzekają.

----------


## Sunao

> witam
> czytałem na forum, że użytkownicy, którzy mają połączony Legalett z kominkiem szczególnie narzekają na głośną pracę systemu
> od firmy współpracującej z Legalett na Górnym Śląsku dowiedziałem, że zostały poczynione modyfikacje w połączeniu systemu z kominkiem i obecnie problem głośnego szumu już nie występuje
> czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma połączony kominek z Legalettem i jest zadowolony z tego rozwiązania (brak szumu, efektywność/wymierne oszczędności odprowadzania ciepła z kominka do płyty fundamentowej)
> dziękuję za informacje i pozdrawiam


Mam wymiennik Legalett w kominku nowego typu. Połączony jest on elastycznymi przewodami z kanałami spiro w płycie fundamentowej. Po uruchomieniu i przemyśleniu uważam to za kiepskie rozwiązanie:

1. Mimo wszystko szumi i to mocno
2. Wymiennik przy wyłączonym kominku CHŁODZI powietrze w kanale Legalett, czyli innymi słowy podrzewa czopuch kominka. czyste marnotrawstwo. Trzeba by zaprojektować odpowiednie przepustnice przekierowujące strumień powietrza w zależności od tego czy kominek grzeje czy nie.
3. Zintegrowana z kominkiem jest tylko niewielka część płyty fundamentowej.
4. Wymiennik Legalett do kominka jest kosztowny


Dla mnie strata pieniędzy.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## mika31

Mam wymiennik Legalett w kominku nowego typu. Połączony jest on elastycznymi przewodami z kanałami spiro w płycie fundamentowej. Po uruchomieniu i przemyśleniu uważam to za kiepskie rozwiązanie:

1. Mimo wszystko szumi i to mocno
2. Wymiennik przy wyłączonym kominku CHŁODZI powietrze w kanale Legalett, czyli innymi słowy podrzewa czopuch kominka. czyste marnotrawstwo. Trzeba by zaprojektować odpowiednie przepustnice przekierowujące strumień powietrza w zależności od tego czy kominek grzeje czy nie.
3. Zintegrowana z kominkiem jest tylko niewielka część płyty fundamentowej.
4. Wymiennik Legalett do kominka jest kosztowny


Dla mnie strata pieniędzy.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao[/quote]



*Sunao*. A jaki masz kominek?
Może za mała moc?

----------


## Sunao

mika31: Nie rozumiem o co chodzi. Jak moc kominka ma się do tych niedogodności, które opisałem?

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## mika31

Chodziło mi o  pkt 3.
Dlaczego tylko część płyty?

Ale powiedz jaki masz kominek proszę. Pytam w tym wątku już kolejny raz :smile: 
Chciałabym wiedzieć czy legalett wymaga jakiegoś specjalnego wkładu, jaka moc jest potrzebna?

----------


## Sunao

> Chodziło mi o  pkt 3.
> Dlaczego tylko część płyty?
> 
> Ale powiedz jaki masz kominek proszę. Pytam w tym wątku już kolejny raz
> Chciałabym wiedzieć czy legalett wymaga jakiegoś specjalnego wkładu, jaka moc jest potrzebna?


Tarnawa 16kW. Część płyty, bo tylko te kanały przechodzą przez wymiennik w kominku. Gdybym chciał przepuścic wiecej, to straciłbym możliwość podziału ogrzewania na strefy (byłaby jedna temperatura w kilku pomieszczeniach).
Jeżeli chodzi o moc, to raczej martwiłbym sie sprwnością odbioru ciepła przez wymiennik. Ten oferowany przez Legalett raczej zbyt wiele ciepła nie odbierze.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## mika31

Mnie nawet na wielu strefach nie zalezy. Właściwie tylk 2: sypialnie i reszta.
Na czym polega taki wymiennik? Kanały muszą przechodzić przy kominku?

P.S. Mrowiska gm. Halinów?

----------


## Sunao

> Mnie nawet na wielu strefach nie zalezy. Właściwie tylk 2: sypialnie i reszta.
> Na czym polega taki wymiennik? Kanały muszą przechodzić przy kominku?
> 
> P.S. Mrowiska gm. Halinów?


Niestety nie zrobiłem zdjęć. To jest taki dosyć rozbudowany radiator, który umieszcza się w czopuchu (w obudowie nad kominkiem). Powietrze przepływając przez wymiennik ogrzewa sie dodatkowo i dalej przepływa przez kanały legalett. Opisowo to taki blok z wlotem i wylotem skierowanym ku dołowi po bokach (chyba fi 125) Między nimi ok 12 rurek jakieś fi 20 z aluminium o rozbudowanej powierzchni, osłoniętych stalową siatką. Wymiary jakieś 60x30x40cm Cena ok 800 PLN (sic!). Po obu stronach kominka wyprowadzone sa z płyty fundamentowej kanały spiro (wlot i wylot), które łączy sie później z wymiennikiem przewodami elastycznymi (typu np.  sonoduct). To dodatkowy problem, bo nie mogą one przebiegać zbyt blisko wkladu - inaczej się stopią.

Sunao
PS. tak Halinów.

----------


## eRaf

mika31, możesz wejść na stronę legalettu i ściągnąć sobie ich prezentację, w której jest zdjęcie takiego wymiennika. Co prawda nie wiem czy jest to zdjęcie aktualnej wersji jaką wykorzystują ale będziesz miała jakiś pogląd. Kiedyś legallet oferował 2 rodzaje wymienników kominkowych na 1 i 2 pętle.
Pzdr

----------


## Sunao

Wymiennik, który mam wygląda tak:

----------


## MCB

> Mam wymiennik Legalett w kominku nowego typu. Połączony jest on elastycznymi przewodami z kanałami spiro w płycie fundamentowej. Po uruchomieniu i przemyśleniu uważam to za kiepskie rozwiązanie:
> 
> 1. Mimo wszystko szumi i to mocno
> 2. Wymiennik przy wyłączonym kominku CHŁODZI powietrze w kanale Legalett, czyli innymi słowy podrzewa czopuch kominka. czyste marnotrawstwo. Trzeba by zaprojektować odpowiednie przepustnice przekierowujące strumień powietrza w zależności od tego czy kominek grzeje czy nie.
> 3. Zintegrowana z kominkiem jest tylko niewielka część płyty fundamentowej.
> 4. Wymiennik Legalett do kominka jest kosztowny
> 
> 
> Dla mnie strata pieniędzy.
> ...


Znalazłem coś takiego:

"System grzewczy Legalett można zintegrować z kominkiem, który nie stanowi wówczas podstawowego źródła ciepła, lecz działa jako źródło dodatkowe.
W czopie, nad wkładem kominkowym, należy wówczas zainstalować wymiennik ciepła wraz z czujką temperatury. W momencie rozpalenia w kominku, termostat rozłącza elementy grzejne systemu Legalett i uruchamia wentylator wymuszający obieg powietrza poprzez wymiennik znajdujący się nad wkładem kominkowym. Ogrzane powietrze z wymiennika wędruje do skrzyni rozdzielczej w płycie fundamentowej i rozprowadzane jest po całym systemie."

To jest nieco sprzeczne z Twoimi uwagami. Czy ktoś to może wyjaśnic?
Czy obwód do kominka może byc/jest niezależnym obwodem, który działa tylko w momencie rozpalenia w kominku, i który dostarcza ciepła do pozostałych "właściwych" obwodów agregatu?


mcb

----------


## Maco

U mnie jest tak, że na jednym z 4 obwodów agregatu rura na odciunku "powrotnym" wychodzi z fundamentu i przechodzi obok kominka gdzie ma szanse się nagrzać od kominka i doprowadzić ciepło do agregatu.

----------


## Maco

> Wymiennik, który mam wygląda tak:


Suano,
1. Czy to jest oficjalny wymiennik Legalettu czy ktoś inny pomyślał i produkuje ?
2. Gdzie można takie coś bliżej obejrzeć i ewentualnie kupić ?

----------


## MCB

> U mnie jest tak, że na jednym z 4 obwodów agregatu rura na odciunku "powrotnym" wychodzi z fundamentu i przechodzi obok kominka gdzie ma szanse się nagrzać od kominka i doprowadzić ciepło do agregatu.


W jaki sposób realizowane jest grzanie strefowe? Na stronie L. piszą, że włączane/wyłączane są grzałki przyporządkowane danym strefom.
Czy odcinany jest także przepływ powietrza? Chyba nie. 

Jeżeli nie to pewnie jest tak, że powietrze powracające ze strefy jest "zimne". 
Teraz miesza się z powrotnym z pozostałych stref w agregacie. Jeżeli grzałka nie grzeje to wraca do strefy bez dodatkowego podgrzewania.
Gdy na powrocie jest kominek, to powietrze powrotne jest ciepłe i trafia z agregatu do wszystkich stref.

Czy takie działanie wystarczy do ogrzania strefy z kominkiem? Jej grzałka jest wyłączona a ciepło z kominka trafi do wielu stref. Czy nie będzie tak, że strefa z kominkiem będzie jednak niedogrzana?

mcb

----------


## Maco

Powietrze na pewno się miesza między strefami. Ja jeszcze nie mam uruchomionego kominka z legalettem więc nie wiem na ile kominek może ogrzać pomieszczenia (bądź zredukować koszty prądu).

Natomiat widzę, że nie bardzo daje się utrzymać duże różnice w pomieszczeniach/strefach grzanych przez jeden agregat. System dąży do wyrównania temperatur w pomieszczeniach. U mnie w sypialnich jest 20C mimo, że w naszej chciałbym mieć 18. czyli grzałka w tej strefie nie jest włączana przez termostat ale ponieważ inne strefy grzeją a jest jeden wentylator dla wszystkich stref to system "grzeje wszędzie".

----------


## Sunao

Maco: Nie pomyślalem, że wymiennik kominkowy jest "na powrocie". Musze sprawdzić czy tak jest rzeczywiście. Oznaczałoby to, że ciepło z kominka dodaje się do ciepła wytwarzanego przez agregat z prądu i o to chodzi. Nie zmienia to faktu,że jeżeli nie grzejesz w kominku, to działanie wymiennika jest niekorzystne (chłodzi, bo czopuch nie jset najcieplejszym miejscem.

MCB: jak wyżej - wymiennik kominkowy nie jest dodatkowym obwodem (przynajmniej u mnie). Gdyby był i dodatkowo posiadał regulowaną przepustnicę (otwieraną przez termostat w kominku), to rozwiązanie byłoby dobre. Nie wiem, czy Legalett tak tego nie projektuje, czy u mnie poszli po najmniejszej linii oporu.
Mój kominek owszem wyłączy grzałki i załączy wentylator, ale powietrze z jednego agregatu ZAWSZE przepuszczane jest przez wymiennik.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## Sunao

[quote="Maco"
Suano,
1. Czy to jest oficjalny wymiennik Legalettu czy ktoś inny pomyślał i produkuje ?
2. Gdzie można takie coś bliżej obejrzeć i ewentualnie kupić ?[/quote]

Dostałem od Legalettu. Czy jest produkowany w polsce, czy też jest "oficjalny" w firmie Legalett tego nie wiem. Cena mnie zabiła (chciałem dodać drugi ogrzewający poddasze. Teraz chyba nie będę wykorzystywał zadnego a tego, który mam bez dewastowania obudowy nie wyciągnę  :sad: 


Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## Maco

> Maco: Nie pomyślalem, że wymiennik kominkowy jest "na powrocie". Musze sprawdzić czy tak jest rzeczywiście. Oznaczałoby to, że ciepło z kominka dodaje się do ciepła wytwarzanego przez agregat z prądu i o to chodzi. Nie zmienia to faktu,że jeżeli nie grzejesz w kominku, to działanie wymiennika jest niekorzystne (chłodzi, bo czopuch nie jset najcieplejszym miejscem.
> 
> MCB: jak wyżej - wymiennik kominkowy nie jest dodatkowym obwodem (przynajmniej u mnie). Gdyby był i dodatkowo posiadał regulowaną przepustnicę (otwieraną przez termostat w kominku), to rozwiązanie byłoby dobre. Nie wiem, czy Legalett tak tego nie projektuje, czy u mnie poszli po najmniejszej linii oporu.
> Mój kominek owszem wyłączy grzałki i załączy wentylator, ale powietrze z jednego agregatu ZAWSZE przepuszczane jest przez wymiennik.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Sunao


U mnie tak właśnie jest, że ZAWSZE. I tutaj znowu ja nie pomyślałem, że w dni które nie palę w komiku (zdecydowana większość) to legalettem ogrzewam czopuch i kominek... Raczej nieefektywne rozwiązanie.

Są na pewno przepustnice a nawet trójniki, które mogłyby na skutek sygnału z termostatu kominkowego sterować obwodami. Pytanie, czy przez to instalacja nie robi się bardziej skomplikowana.
No i te przepustnice musiałyby być odporne na wyższe temperatury (przecież za kominkiem to i ponad 100C może być ?).

A używasz tego wmiennika kominkowego ? Czy widzisz zyski wtegy gdy palisz w kominku ?

----------


## MCB

> U mnie tak właśnie jest, że ZAWSZE. I tutaj znowu ja nie pomyślałem, że w dni które nie palę w komiku (zdecydowana większość) to legalettem ogrzewam czopuch i kominek... Raczej nieefektywne rozwiązanie.


Jeżeli wymiennik jest na powrocie to specjalnie nie ma czym już grzać. Powietrze wracające jest już chłodniejsze. W każdym bądź razie ciepło nie zmarnuje się.

MCB

----------


## Sunao

> Jeżeli wymiennik jest na powrocie to specjalnie nie ma czym już grzać. Powietrze wracające jest już chłodniejsze. W każdym bądź razie ciepło nie zmarnuje się.
> 
> MCB


Z tym się nie zgodzę. Obniża temperaturę na wlocie agregatu, czyli przy danej mocy grzałki temperatura na wylocie agregatu też jest niższa. Jakbyś nie kombinował, to cieplejsze powietrze powrotne z kanału przechodząc przez wymiennik oddaje ciepło do zimniejszego (u mnie znacznie, bo taką mam konstrukcję kominka) czopucha. I to jest strata o której mówię. Inna sprawa, że różnica temperatur przy grzaniu jest znacznie wyższa niż przy wygaszonym kominku. Wynika z tego że zyski z wymiennika są większe niż straty ale jeżeli pali się sporadycznie - tak jak u mnie, to chyba skórka nie warta wyprawki...

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## MCB

Masz rację.
Ja też planuję sporadyczne palenie. Muszę się zastanowić czy nie zrezygnować z wymiennika.
MCB

----------


## mika31

A czy w przypadku braku prądu kominek z wymiennikiem może się palić?
Można przy takim kominku jeszcze dgp poprowadzić?

----------


## Maco

Według mnie może.
Powietrze w rurach będzie stało i rury będą trochę bardzoej cieplejsze niż przy włączonym legalecie.
Nie widzę ryzyka.

----------


## Sunao

> A czy w przypadku braku prądu kominek z wymiennikiem może się palić?
> Można przy takim kominku jeszcze dgp poprowadzić?


Kominek może działać niezależnie od funkconowania Legalett. DGP jak najbardziej można dołożyć - nic nie będzie się nawzajem zakłócać. trzeba tylko pamietać o wielkości czopucha kominka - wszystko sie tam musi jakoś zmieścić.

Proponuje rozważyć Legalett na parterze (bez integracji z kominkiem) i standardowe DGP na poddaszu. W przypadku wymiennika kominkowego Legalett trzebaby zaprojektować tłumiki szumu który powstaje w rurach spiro (odcinek przewodu elastycznego tak jak to proponuje Legalett nie wystarcza). Wszystko to musi być odpowiednio zaizolowane akustycznie (np. obłożone odpowiedniej grubości wełną mineralną) i zakryte przesłoną (np. z płyty kominkowej lub gipsokartonowej). Jeżeli nie zależy Ci na cichym działaniu wymiennika to można całość wykonać zgodnie z projektem Legalett.
Przy sporadycznym paleniu w kominku inwestycja według mnie jest nieopłacalna.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## mikr

Witam, 
chciałbym dowiedzieć się co legalettowcy mają na podłogach? 
I co najlepiej spisuje się na płycie Legalett? 
Czy ktoś ma parkiet na takiej płycie?

----------


## Maco

Ja mam wszędzie terakotę. W większości imitującą deski drewnianie.
Jestem zadowolony.

----------


## mikr

> Ja mam wszędzie terakotę. W większości imitującą deski drewnianie.
> Jestem zadowolony.


Dziekuję za odpowiedź. Zaglądam tu codziennie i nie spodziewałem się, że niemal po tygodniu będę mieć tylko jedną odpowiedź!  :oops:

----------


## avatar25

Ja jeszcze nie mam podłogi wykończonej, ale fachowcy z Legalett'u mówili, że można położyć większość materiałów. Terakote, panele, wykładzine (tą cienką na podłogę ogrzewaną). Nie ma takiego kłopotu jak na ogrzewanie wodne czy matą elektryczną, ponieważ nie występują tu takie temperatury i nie ma się co przegrzać. Temperatury są rzędu 22-26 stopni. 

Pozdrawiam
Sławek

----------


## mikr

> Ja jeszcze nie mam podłogi wykończonej, ale fachowcy z Legalett'u mówili, że można położyć większość materiałów. Terakote, panele, wykładzine (tą cienką na podłogę ogrzewaną). Nie ma takiego kłopotu jak na ogrzewanie wodne czy matą elektryczną, ponieważ nie występują tu takie temperatury i nie ma się co przegrzać. Temperatury są rzędu 22-26 stopni. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Sławek


A ogrzewanie masz elektryczne, czy z wymienników?

----------


## Maco

mikr,

A czy to zma znaczenie, jakie ogrzewanie ?

----------


## Maco

> Temperatury są rzędu 22-26 stopni.


Potwierdzam.

Pierwszej zimy to nawet trochę byłem zawiedzion dlaczego ta podłoga taka zimna...
Ale wystarcza i ponieważ podłoga nie jest taka ciepła jak czasem można spotkać w niektórych łazienkach ogrzewanych matą elektryczną - to wydaje się, że położenia drewa nie powinno być problemem.

Z innej zupełnie strony niedawno odwiedzałem kuzynów, którzy mają bardzo drogie i egzotyczne drewno na podłodze. I nie ma siły takie drewno też pracuje, a jak pracuje to się robią szpary, które dla mnie są nieestetyczne zupełnie.
Myśmy położyli płytki które są podobne do deseczek drewnianych i :
1. Wygląda "ciepł" bo drewnianie
2. Goście są mocno zdziwieni jak się dowiadują, że to terakota
3. Jest ciepła bo podłoga ciepła - w lecie znowu jet chłodna co ma też swoje zalety
4. Jest taka jak nowa. Nie ma pęknięć, rozsechnięc, rys i nie widać zniszczenia tak jak na drewnie.

Dodatkowo, można w miarę łatwo wykuć jedną płytkę i wymienić - co w przypadku parkietu, paneli czy innych desek jest bardzo bardzo trudne z uwagi na system wpustów którymi łączy się drewno.




No i nie mam udziałów w żadnej firmie produkującej czy układającej terakotę...   :Lol:

----------


## mika31

*Maco* pokaż proszę tą swoją terakotę. Strasznie jestem ciekawa jak to na większej powierzchni wygląda.

----------


## Rafal111

a ja mam pytanko czy jest ktos z Częstochowy co ma założony system Legalett?
a drugiej strony to jak czytam Wasze wypowiedzi to powoli sie wycofuje  :sad:

----------


## MCB

> a drugiej strony to jak czytam Wasze wypowiedzi to powoli sie wycofuje


A to czemu?

mcb

----------


## j-j

Witam. Ja co prawda nie mam Legalett`u ale chcę dać coś podobnego tylko że grzanie nie powietrzem ale elektryczne akumulacyjne (kable).
Kable będą w płycie fundamentowej żelbetowej i będą ją łądowały.
Pytanie dotyczy dylatacji:
Gość z firmy elektrycznej powiedział że nie pownienem się martwić dylatacjami, nie będzie problemu, jednak w podłogówkach dylatacje są wymagane.
Jak to wygląda z dylatacjami w Legalett bo przecież tam też jest grzanie w płycie fundamentowej?

pzdr

----------


## Rafal111

a napisalem ze sie wycofuje bo czytałem wątek od poczatku i było duzo ludzi przeciw
ze przerost formy nad trescia
ze drogo
ze fachowcy źle to robią - partacze
i że taniej wychodzi zwykła podłogówka

----------


## eRaf

Ja zrezygnowałem ze względu na niedopracowany (ryzykowny) sposób wykonania takiego systemu dla ścian 3W oraz na skomplikowany sposób  zbudowania tradycyjnego cokołu kamiennego. Poza tym sądzę iż taniej i podobnie wyjdzie akumulacja fundamentu kablami grzejnymi. Początkowo zakładałem duże oszczędności z wykorzystania wymiennika kominkowego ale jak widać wyżej oszczędności są nijakie, skomplikowanie systemu wzrasta, ryzyko też, komfort (sterowanie i akustyka) także się pogarsza. Biorąc to wszystko pod uwagę zrezygnowałem. Chociaż jak bym miał ściany 2W to być może bym się zdecydował. System ten jest napewno mocną alternatywą dla tych co mają kiepskie warunki gruntowe. Jeżeli warunki są OK to jak pisałem wyżej taniej i podobnie wyjdzie akumulacja kablami grzejnymi.

Pozdrawiam Legalett'owiczów

----------


## Rafal111

a podłogówka innym sustemem nie elektrycznie? tez wyjdzie taniej i lepiej?

----------


## eRaf

> a podłogówka innym sustemem nie elektrycznie? tez wyjdzie taniej i lepiej?


Gazu niet, oleju nie chcę mieć ani węgla, butli, pc - od początku stawiam na elektrykę plus kominek (teraz piecokominek)
Jak ktoś ma i będzie miał tylko prąd to Legalett w pewnych sytuacjach może być alternatywą. Ja mam bardzo dobre wspomnienia z bezpośrednich kontaktów z p.Wojtkiem, jak ktoś ma jakieś pytania to proponuję zwracać się bezpośrednio do niego, czyli bezpośrednio do Legalettu Gdańsk
Pzdr

----------


## mika31

Hej Warszawiacy jak oceniacie ekipę warszawską?
Podano mi nazwisko Prusiński.

----------


## Maco

> a podłogówka innym sustemem nie elektrycznie? tez wyjdzie taniej i lepiej?


Czy taniej, nie jestem pewien jak się porówna całość (fundament, wylewki, izolacja i podłogówka).
Czy lepiej - podaj argumenty.

Ja wybrałem świadomie legalet mimo innych możliwości.

----------


## k_ret

Witam!

Mam dwa pytania do użytkowników Legalettu:

1) Jak jest z hałasem w tym rozwiązaniu? Wiem już z lektury wątku, że hałasuje kominek, jeśli użyje się Legalettowego wymiennika ciepła. Ale nie do końca wiem jak jest z hałasem agregatów. Czy jest on odczuwalny? Co jeśli będę miał pomieszczenie gospodarcze z agregatami tuż obok sypialni (załóżmy, że scianki działowe z BK)? Jestem _bardzo_ czuły na wszelkie hałasy i to może być dla mnie istotny problem. Jakie są wasze wrażenia?

2) Czy w okolicy Wrocławia (bliższej lub dalszej), jest jakaś dobra dusza, która zaprosi mnie i moją narzeczoną do domu z Legalettem, pokaże jak to działa i podzieli się wrażeniami? Forum to forum, ale bardzo brakuje mi możliwości obejrzenia Legalettu na żywo.

Pozdrawiam  :smile: 

Michał

----------


## Maco

U mnie nie ma hałasu. Agregatów zupełnie nie słychać - no może jak się przyłoży ucho do podłogi.

W tej chwili szum pochodzi właśnie z niezabudowanego kominka, w którym są rury do wymiennika kominkowego. Te ruru obecnie nie są zaizolowane więc one hałasuja jak się włącza agregat.

mieszkam dalego od Wrocławia.

----------


## k_ret

> U mnie nie ma hałasu. Agregatów zupełnie nie słychać - no może jak się przyłoży ucho do podłogi.


Dziękuję! Trochę mnie uspokoiłeś. A gdzie te agregaty u Ciebie stoją? Czy są jakoś zabudowane / odizolowane?

----------


## Maco

Agregaty "nie stoją" nigdzie. Są częścią płyty legalett. To znaczy w płycie są skrzynki metalowe, które było zabetonowane a w tych skrzynkach agregaty z grzałkami elektrycznymi i wiatrakiem. Całość osadzona na gumowych izolatorach i przykryta blachą, warstwą izolacji i znowu grubym blaszyskiem, żeby chodzić można było.
Są więc agregaty w podłodze, obydwa w garderobie która sąsiaduje z sypialnią a do której tymczasowo nie ma drzwi - więc z łóżka mam "wsłuch" do garderoby - ale tam cisza !    :Lol:

----------


## mika31

A ma ktoś z was drewno na podłodze i sobie chwali?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie w nowym roku!
Oby był dla nas wszystkich szczęśliwy!

Dawno tu nie zaglądałem i po przeczytaniu listów od poprzedniego pobytu zrobiło mi się smutno. Czemu?
Po pierwsze dlatego, że ten temat założono po to, aby dzielić się doświadczeniami, a nie domysłami.
Po drugie dlatego, że wiele razy starałem się tu na forum życzliwie radzić, by wszelkie wątpliwości dotyczące technologii Legalett w pierwszej kolejności konsultować z firmą  z macierzystą firmą z Gdańska, a nie z laikami!
I po trzecie i ostatnie - przykro mi, gdy czytam listy osób, które nic lub prawie nic o technologii Legalett nie wiedzą i piszą bzdury zniechęcając przy tym innych do tego bardzo dobrego systemu grzewczego.
Dziękuję tym wszystkim, którzy dzielą się konkretnie i rzeczowo swoimi doświadczeniami i tym którzy pytają, by poznać, sprawdzić zanim podejmą ostateczną decyzję. 

Na szczęście użytkowników przybywa i fundament staje się coraz bardziej popularny w całym kraju.
Po szczegóły jak zwykle odsyłam do Legalett w Gdańsku.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie
Piotr - zadowolony użytkownik Legalett od 4 lat

PS
Rachunek za XI-XII z ZE 600 zł (dom 95 m2).
Ktoś pytał o nazwisko Prusiński. Jeśli chodzi o p. Janusza Prusińskiego wykonawce fundamentu na zlecenie Legalett z Gdańska, to polecam - u nas wykonał prace bez zarzutu.
Polecam nr 1-2 "Własny dom z konceptem" z artykułem o budowie domu z fundamentem grzewczym Legalett z p. Januszem w roli wykonawcy.
Także w Muratorze ma ukazać się artykuł o tym fundamencie.

----------


## Piotr O.

I jeszcze jedna prośba.
Proszę wszystkich, którzy zamierzają wykonać inny fundament lub budować w innej technologii, aby założyli nowy temat. 
Piszę o tym m.in. z uwagi na nowych czytelników tego tematu, którzy cierpliwie muszą czytać zarówno o doświadczeniach z Legalett jak i wątki poboczne (teraz jest to już kilkaset listów). To rzeczywiście może zniechęcić!

Eksperymentatorom z nowymi rozwiązaniami życzę powodzenia. Oby rzeczywiście im się udało i było tak skuteczne w grzaniu i zużyciu źródła energii jak Legalett.

Proponuję też nie odpowiadać na listy prowokatorów...

Jeszcze raz serdecznie pozdrawiam

Piotr

----------


## Rafal111

to ja cos powiem bo mysle o Legalet ale...
600zł za dwa miesiące przy 95m??
to znajoma ma zwykła podłogówke ogrzewana gazem i taniej wychodzi

----------


## Osówka

Hej!  

Od trzech lat mieszkam na "Legalecie", gdybym jeszcze raz budowałam dom, też postawiłabym  go na takiej płycie. Myśmy z Panem Prusińskim nie mieli tak różowo, ale to był chyba jakiś wyjątkowy "zbieg pechów" ( kiedyś tu prowadziłam dziennik - teraz się śmieję z naszych przeżyć  :Wink2:  ). 

Koszty za prąd wynoszą u mnie ok. 900 - 1000 zł za dwa miesiące, dom 145 m. Rafal powie, ze ktostam ma taniej. Ha, mój znajomy pali węglem i ma jeszcze taniej, ale...   Przecież jakieś koszty utrzymania domu muszą być, dajcie spokój.   :Lol:  
Przed zamieszkaniem w swoim domu mieszkaliśmy w bloku, mieszkanie 55m - opłaty za czynsz wynosiły około 450 zł, do tego opłaty za gaz i za prąd oddzielnie. Zaś w tej naszej obecnej kwocie, w przeliczeniu na jeden miesiąc ok 450-500 zł mamy ogrzewanie trzy razy więszej powierzchi domu, gotowanie na płycie elektrycznej i podgrzewanie wody do mycia. Więć relacja jest zdecydowanie korzystniejsza. Zwłaszcza, że koszty ogrzewania domu ponosimy tylko zimną porą, a opłaty czynszowe płaciło się równo zimą i latem   :ohmy:  .

Nie wypowiem się w kwesti szczegółów (rur, temperatur, połączeń, zużycia prądu itd) , bo od kiedy mieszkam u siebie moje zainteresowanie technologiami spadło do zera. ,Jedyne, co mogę ocenić jako przeciętna blondynka, to fakt, że w pomieszczeniach wyłożonych terakotą jest cieplej niż w sypialniach, gdzie są panele.   :cool:  

Pozdrawiam Legaletowców!

----------


## Rafal111

ale w takim razie czym sie rozni Legalett od zwykłej podłogówki napedzanej piecem np z ekogroszku
bo  juz naprawde nie rozumiem
kiedys chwalono mi Legalett ze naprawde oszczedny a teraz widze albo nie widze zadnej roznicy

----------


## Piotr O.

Rafal111

Czyżbyś należał do grona prowokatorów? 

Napisz o swoich doświadczeniach, a nie o podłogówce nieznanej znajomej czy też o Twoich problemach z rozróżnieniem Legalett od podłogówki, ekogroszku...
Jeśli nie masz tej wiedzy i doświadczeń, to proponuję przenieś się na inny temat lub inne forum.

Pozdrawiam

Piotr

Osówka - dzięki za ciekawy list.

----------


## Osówka

O rany, Rafał naprawdę pytasz czym sie różni?  A przepraszam minimum wiedzy na temat technologii zasięgnąłeś? Jakieś rysunki? Foldery? Cośkolwiek  w necie? Toż różnic jest mnóstwo   :Lol:  
Podstawowa różnica - w Legalecie masz pod podłogą kanały z gorącym powietrzem, a w tzw. zwykłej podłogówce rurki z wodą. Mnie zawsze dręczyło, że mi jakimś cudem gdzieś pęknie taka rurka i ... szukaj pod całą podłogą. W Legalecie jakby nawet te rury metalowe spróchniały   :Wink2:  , to kanały w betonie zostają. Powietrze podgrzewa nagrzewnica elektryczna (w moim przypadku), czyli większa grzałka. I jest jeszcze wiatraczek.  Im mniej elementów do psucia, tym bardziej czuję się niezależna od serwisów, przeglądów itd. Oczywiście nie ma pieca, ani ekogroszku   :Lol:  
I największy atut - Legalet jest BEZOBSŁUGOWY.A w dodatku ma duża bezwładność cieplną, więc  świetnie utrzymuje ciepło. Nawet jak mi z powodu wichury urwie jakąś linię energetyczną i nie mam prądu przez dobę, to dom się nie wyziębia.

----------


## Rafal111

ja czy talem ale nie rozumiem
a zaczynam budowe wiec pytam
1. piszesz ze Legalett na powietrze, zwykla podłogowkla tez moze byc
2. piszesz ze bezobslugowe bo na prad - ale mozna wstawic piec do legaletu na kazde media - a prad jest drogi
3. a co do bezwładnosci - to zwykla podłogowka i dobre ocieplenie tez to da 

wiec dlatego nie widze roznic mimo iz czytalem na stronie Legaletu

----------


## Osówka

Rafał 

1. Nie wiedziałam, że może być podłogówka na powietrze. Jak wspomniałam od momentu przeprowadzki nie interesuję się nowymi technologiami, więc jestem juz trochę nie na czasie   :oops:  

2. Bezobsługowośc na prąd nam odpowiada. Wiem, że można wstawić nagrzewnicę wodną i do tego  kocioł ( o ile pamiętam to lepsze określenie niż piec) i zuzywać np. gaz, olej itd, ale pieca i gazu/oleju też nikt darmo nie daje. Kocioł trzeba serwisować, ceny gazu/oleju  też się będą zmieniać, no i kotłownia i komin odpowiedni jest potrzebny. Jeśli nie masz gazu ziemnego to trzeba ustawić przepiękny zbiornik w ogródku. Albo mieć zbiornik na olej, albo piwnicę na ten ekogroszek (kurczę, ja nawet nie wiem co to ten ekogroszek, przed oczami stoi mi węgiel zmielonyy w takie małe kuleczki   :Lol:  )
A te grzałeczki są w podłodze i jakby ich nie było. 
Relację kosztów ogrzewania, gotowania i ogrzewania CWU dla mieszkania w bloku i dwaipółkrotnie większego domu przestawiłam. Jest korzystna. 

3. Zgadzam się, też da.

Jeśli nie widzisz różnicy i wolisz podłogówkę i ekogroszek - Twoja decyzja. My wybraliśmy wersję dla leniwych. Życzę udanej decyzji.

----------


## Rafal111

ale ja nadal nie widze roznicy
przeciez podłogowke tez moge zrobic na prad
czym rozni sie od legalett????

----------


## Osówka

Ale o jakiej podłogówce na prąd mówisz? Wodnej? Elektryczny kabel? 

Różnice, które ja jednak widzę  :Roll:  :

1. temperatura powierzchni grzejącej (22 zamiast 35)
2. grubość warstwy akumulującej ciepło (16 cm zamiast 6-7cm) - większa bezwładność, ale i pojemnośc cieplna
3. nie ma konieczności wykonywania fundamentów. 

A czy możesz podać link do jakiejkolwiek strony opisującej podłogówke na powietrze, skoro twierdzisz, że tak może być? Ja znam tylko Legalett.

----------


## odin

MACO
Cieszę się, że odezwał się ktoś, kto sam wykonał legalettową płytę fundamentową1 Chcę zrobić to samo. Miałbyś dla mnie jakieś wskazówki i rady? Czy po x miesiącach nie zdecydowałbyś się na kable zamiast przewodów powietrznych? No i skąd brałeś agregaty - oryginalne od Legalett, czy też nie?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rafal111

do Osówki...
odp1. temp podłogowki nie musi byc 35st - co za brednie
ustawiasz jaka chcesz
odp.2 grubosc warstwy ... a kto mi zabroni zwiekszyc robiąc zwykłą podłogówkę
odp.3 a ja i tak robie fundamenty bo chce miec polowe domu z piwnicami
a koszt fundamentow naprawde jest znikomy przy kosztach całego domu
a Legalett sobie liczy sporo za wszystko  :smile:

----------


## Osówka

NIkt Ci niczego nie zabroni, Rafal, ani ustawienia temperatury na 22, ani zrobienia 16 cm jastrychu.  Tylko nie mów, że nie ma różnic, bo to włąśnie te różnice. A Ty te co są chcesz sam sobie radośnie usunąć, żeby powiedzieć, że ich nie ma.   :Roll:  
I jeszcze ostatnia uwaga - ja nie oceniam Twioich wypowiedzi, że brednie, choćbym mogła.  Niie widzę w Tobie partnera do dalszej rozmowy.   :Evil:

----------


## Rafal111

a ja nadal czekam na wypowiedz jakiegos fachowca ktory mi to jakos wyjasni
czy i jakie sa roznice
bo narazie wydaje mi sie ze Legalett to troche inaczej zrobiona podłogówka za co biorą kosmiczne pieniadze
a samemu mozna zrobic to samo i tak samo i bedzie sie nazywac podłogówka a nie Legalett i bedzie o połowe tańsze

----------


## NOTO

> a ja nadal czekam na wypowiedz jakiegos fachowca ktory mi to jakos wyjasni


Nie jestem fachowcem i nie mam płyty fundamentowej Legalet.

Ale ty chyba jakiś anemik lub prowokator jesteś !  :smile: 
To rozwiązanie to połaczenie fundamentu płytowego i systemu ogrzewania w jedno. 
Nie jest to jedyne i najlepsze rozwiązanie. MA swoje zalety i wady. 
Wady sam wymieniłeś m.in. cenę (za rozwiązanie autorskie) zalety zapewne wyczytałeś ze strony Legalet.
Teraz SAM podejmij czy jest to dla Ciebie - jeśli nie potrafisz to forum Ci raczej nie pomoze ....

Czego ty tak naprawdę szukasz ?

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Napisał Rafal111
> 
> a ja nadal czekam na wypowiedz jakiegos fachowca ktory mi to jakos wyjasni
> 
> 
> Nie jestem fachowcem i nie mam płyty fundamentowej Legalet.
> 
> Ale ty chyba jakiś anemik lub prowokator jesteś ! 
> To rozwiązanie to połaczenie fundamentu płytowego i systemu ogrzewania w jedno. 
> ...



ŚWIĘTE SŁOWA !!!

----------


## avatar25

> a ja nadal czekam na wypowiedz jakiegos fachowca ktory mi to jakos wyjasni
> czy i jakie sa roznice
> bo narazie wydaje mi sie ze Legalett to troche inaczej zrobiona podłogówka za co biorą kosmiczne pieniadze
> a samemu mozna zrobic to samo i tak samo i bedzie sie nazywac podłogówka a nie Legalett i bedzie o połowe tańsze


Nie zrobisz tak samo. 
Podlogowe wodne lub elektryczne(maty) ma to do siebie ze jest awaryjne.
Woda moze wylac, maty sie przegrzac i wtedy kujemy.
Oczywiscie temperatura podlogi jest wyzsza około 35 stopni, co powoduje, ze nie mozna takiej podłogi zakrywac dużymi przedmiotami (dywany). Podłoga taka pozwala na dynamiczne i szybkie zmiany temperatury w pomieszczeniu co jest spowodowane tym, ze nad matami lub rurami jest tylko kilka cm wylewki. Podłoga taka oddaje cieplo bardzo szybko. Natomiast w Legalett podłoga słuzy do przechowywania ciepla i oddaje jest na zasadzie promieniowania cieplnego, dzieki czemu mozna bylo obnizyc jej temperature do okolo 22-24 stopni. Dlatego mozemy na niej klasc dywany lub wykladzine. 
Jesli chodzi o koszty jak piszesz, ze polowe taniej zrobisz ogrzewanie podlogowe, zapewne tak, ale... Zapominasz, ze rury lub maty kladziesz na podlogę wczesniej przygotowaną, czyli fundamenty, sciany fundamentowe, izolacje, styropian, folie itd, podlogi, kanalizacja, rury samego ogrzewania, piec i na koniec sama wylewka. Policz więc to wszystko i wtedy porownaj z systemem Legalett gdzie to wszystko masz w tej cenie. 

Pozdrawiam
Slawek

----------


## Rafal111

dlaczego wszyscy piszecie ze temp podłogi jest wyższa niz w lEgalett
przeciez moge obnizyc
a ocieplic tez moge lepiej sam

----------


## odin

Zgadzam się generalnie z podejściem Rafala111. Nawet po podliczeniu kosztów wykonania płyty fundamentowej we własnym zakresie, wykorzystując rozwiązanie podobne legalettowemu (z nadmuchem powietrza z nagrzewnicy) wyjdzie taniej. Nie wierzę, że firma-monopolista dokłada do interesu   :Confused:  Zarabiać na czymś muszą. Oczywiście komfort i "niewnikanie" w proces wykonania nie ma jak znaleźć się w kosztorysie, bo niesposób to wycenić. 
Przyznać jednak trzeba, że różnica pomiędzy podłogówką, a legalettem tkwi w akumulacji. Przypuszczam, że grzać legalett trzeba dłużej, ale i "trzymie" dłużej. 
Z drugiej strony, po rozmowie z dwoma młodymi budowlańcami, chciałbym zapytać, jak regulują usadowienie płyty fundamentowej na gruncie przepisy budowlane. Ja dowiedziałem się, że potrzebne jest wykonanie opaski fundamentowej wokół obrysu tak, czy owak...

----------


## MikeP

Witam wszystkich,
jestem nowy na forum a system legalett będę miał dopiero w lipcu   :big grin:  Mam pytanie do użytkowników legalettu - Czy ktoś ma doświadczenie z drewnianymi podłogami - deska lub parkiet - na legalecie? Producent parkietu poinformował mnie, że w związku z oddawaniem ciepła przez podłogę parkiet będzie pracować i może nawet się pofałdować lub rozeschnąć. Ogólnie odradza kładzenie desek na ogrzewaniu podłogowym. Jaka podłoga najlepiej się sprawdza w Waszych domach?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## eRaf

pls zadaj sobie trud i poczytaj poprzednie posty w tym wątku, temat był kilkakrotnie wałkowany
Pzdr sąsiada

----------


## MikeP

> pls zadaj sobie trud i poczytaj poprzednie posty w tym wątku, temat był kilkakrotnie wałkowany
> Pzdr sąsiada


Faktycznie większość użytkowników wskazuje na terakotę jako na najlepszą podłogę na legalecie ale tylko jedna osoba wspomniała o tym, że kuzyn ma drewno, które nie wytrzymuje i powstają szpary (mimo użycia twardego - egzotycznego drewna). Ja bym chciał się dowiedzieć czy ktoś na forum zaryzykował i położył parkiet lub deski i jak mu się to sprawdza?? 

Firma Legalett pisze, że każda podłoga jest dobra dla legalettu ale czy legalett jest dobry dla każdej podłogi  :smile: 

Również pozdrawiam sąsiada  :smile:

----------


## avatar25

> dlaczego wszyscy piszecie ze temp podłogi jest wyższa niz w lEgalett 
> przeciez moge obnizyc 
> a ocieplic tez moge lepiej sam


Dlatego, ze wszyscy mowia o takiej temperaturze przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym, np. pompy ciepla dla ogrzewania podlogowego sa zalecanie ze wzgledu na temp. od 35-55 stopni. Jest to zapewne powodowane tym, ze taka podłoga oddaje bardzo szybko cieplo, przez co jesli ustawi sie jej temp na 22 stopnie to nie sadze, ze dogrzejesz dom. A obnizyc jak mowilem oczywiscie kazdy moze, przeciez nikt nie zmusza nas do ogrzewania jesli nie chcemy, to nasz wybor.




> Zgadzam się generalnie z podejściem Rafala111. Nawet po podliczeniu kosztów wykonania płyty fundamentowej we własnym zakresie, wykorzystując rozwiązanie podobne legalettowemu (z nadmuchem powietrza z nagrzewnicy) wyjdzie taniej. Nie wierzę, że firma-monopolista dokłada do interesu   Zarabiać na czymś muszą. Oczywiście komfort i "niewnikanie" w proces wykonania nie ma jak znaleźć się w kosztorysie, bo niesposób to wycenić. 
> Przyznać jednak trzeba, że różnica pomiędzy podłogówką, a legalettem tkwi w akumulacji. Przypuszczam, że grzać legalett trzeba dłużej, ale i "trzymie" dłużej. 
> Z drugiej strony, po rozmowie z dwoma młodymi budowlańcami, chciałbym zapytać, jak regulują usadowienie płyty fundamentowej na gruncie przepisy budowlane. Ja dowiedziałem się, że potrzebne jest wykonanie opaski fundamentowej wokół obrysu tak, czy owak...


Plyte oczywiscie mozna sobie samemu wykonac. Nie sadze jednak zeby udalo Ci sie skopiowac system grzewczy, powodzenia. Wlasnie caly problem na tym polega. Wyglada latwo a tak naprawde to jest caly patent tej firmy. Juz byli tacy, ktorzy zrobili dokladnie jak piszesz i szybko dali sobie spokoj, bo rachunki za miesiac mieli okolo 2000 - 3000 PLN. 
A jaka firma doklada do interesu? 

Moze poczytaj przepisy, a ci panowie chyba nie zabardzo sie znaja. Z doswiadczenia wiemy wszyscy, ze jak budowlaniec czegos nie zna to marudzi itd. Kazdy kto chcial z nas zrobic legalett mial problem z kierownikiem budowy czy architektem itd. 

Jesli chodzi o plyty fundamentowe to sama koncepcja jest stara, juz w latach pewnie 70' i 80' budowano w Polsce cale bloki na takich plytach. Ostatnio widzialem jak buduja wielkie Data Center w Poznaniu, kilka tysiecy metrow powierzchni na plycie fundamentowej (ile tam betonu wylali  :smile: ) i nie dawali zadnej opaski fundamentowej. Mysle, ze wtedy cala koncepcja plyty idzie do kosza, jak cos sie obsunie to opaska tez sie obsunie, a plyta nie powinna na to zareagowac, wiec po co opaska? Przeciez szczegolnie daja takie plyty fundamentowe na slasku (szkody gornicze), nie koniecznie Legalett. 
Pozdrawiam
Slawek

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie

Widzę, że wróciliśmy do właściwego tematu i to cieszy. Podpisuję się pod wypowiedziami Osówki, Maco, piotr.nowy, avatar25,NOTO, eraf - czyli tych, którzy fundament grzewczy mają i znają z własnych doświadczeń. Dzięki za te cenne informacje.
Osówka napisała m.in. o czymś, co i my w naszym domu zauważamy - w pokojach z panelami jest trochę niższa temp. (przy tych samych ustawieniach termostatów) jak w pomieszczeniach, w których są płytki. Różnica jest niewielka i może tez wynikać z tego, ze w pokojach tych prawie 3/4 powierzchni jest zastawione meblami (łóżka, szafy, szafki, fotele...).
I jeszcze jedno - zauważyliśmy, ze w miejscu gdzie przebiegają rury bardziej zbiera się kurz na podłodze niż w innych. Czy u Was też tak jest? Ciepło - przyciąga    :smile:  

Pozdrawiam życząc dobrego tygodnia
Piotr

PS Pisząc o rachunku za dwa miesiące grzania z ZE zapomniałem dodać, że w tych 600 zł jest też opłata innych urządzeń elektr. (bojler, pralka - przy trójce maluchów często używana, lodówka, czajnik, żelazko, światło...). Z wyliczeń poprzednich lat wynika, że jest to suma ok. 100 zł. Czyli utrzymujemy normę z poprzednich lat 250 zł miesięcznie za ogrzweanie elektrycznego fundamentu grzewczego Legalett   :big grin:

----------


## odin

Trudno w tej chwili nie wyrazić swojej irytacji. Wskazuję na zagadnienie do rozmowy. Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że dwóch niezależnych, młodych (a więc wyjaśnie łopatologicznie: wykształconych w czasach współczesnych, a nie kilkadziesiąt lat temu) miałoby się "nie znać". Coś w tym musi być.
A może w Poznaniu zamiast opaski dali betonowe pale, na etapie wcześniejszym?
A wracając do legaletu, sugerujesz, że pies pogrzebany jest w systemie, a dokładniej w agregacie i projekcie rozprowadzenia przewodów powietrznych? Zdążyłem już tu wyczytać, że etap projektowania też czasem pozostawia do życzenia.
Pozdro

----------


## avatar25

> Trudno w tej chwili nie wyrazić swojej irytacji. Wskazuję na zagadnienie do rozmowy. Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że dwóch niezależnych, młodych (a więc wyjaśnie łopatologicznie: wykształconych w czasach współczesnych, a nie kilkadziesiąt lat temu) miałoby się "nie znać". Coś w tym musi być.
> A może w Poznaniu zamiast opaski dali betonowe pale, na etapie wcześniejszym?
> A wracając do legaletu, sugerujesz, że pies pogrzebany jest w systemie, a dokładniej w agregacie i projekcie rozprowadzenia przewodów powietrznych? Zdążyłem już tu wyczytać, że etap projektowania też czasem pozostawia do życzenia.
> Pozdro


No dobrze, moze troche przesadzilem z opinia o nieznanych mi specjalistach. Mialem na mysli to, ze z wieloma specjalistami sie spotkalem jak rowniez wielu tutaj budujacych i wiekoszosc byla nastawiona sceptycznie i wogole mimo, ze wcale do starszego pokolenia nie nalezeli. Cos tam wiedzieli o tych fundamentach plytowych ze studiow, ale nie widzieli na oczy wiec mieli opinie, ze tylko lawa i nic wiecej dzialac nie bedzie. 

Nic nie mowilem o sposobie rozprowadzenia kanalow. Etap projektowania nie jest moze idealny, ale to zawsze zalezy od specyfiki budynku. Inwestor najlepiej wie gdzie co bedzie stalo, jakie pomieszczenie i wogole. Sam kilka razy ingerowalem w rozprowadzenie kanalow i agregatow, czy izolacje pod niektorymi pomieszczeniami. Glownie chodzi wlasnie o ten agregat (wymiennik), na ktory maja patent. Jak widac bardzo chroniony bo nigdzie w internecie nie wyczytasz nic o tym sprzecie, tylko firmy corki Legalett moga kupic te agregaty.
Jak juz pisalem osoba, ktora probowala skopiowac te wymienniki, bo wydaje sie to proste, wkoncu to tylko grzalka i wiatraczek, wydala na ogrzewania okolo 2000-3000 PLN na miesiac czyli ~10 razy wiecej. 

Pozdro
Slawek

----------


## odin

Dlatego, między innymi, wciąż się waham. Nie mam podstaw Ci nie wierzyć. Nikt chyba nie ma tutaj celu, by innych forumowiczów wprowadzać w błąd. W końcu wymiana doświadczeń i myśli jest celem forum.
Zachodzę jednak w głowę, jak ominąć te koszta, wynikające z posiadania tej nowoczesnej i opatentowanej technologii przez firmę Legalett. Jeśli są to właśnie agregaty, co sugerujesz i jeśli niemożliwym wydaje się ich zdobycie, to niestety bryndza. Nikt nie chce zaoszczędzić na budowie płyty, by potem w kilka miesięcy roztrwonić tą różnicę.
Szukam dalej.
Pozdro
Rad

----------


## Rafal111

dobrze zauwazylem
za miesiac ogrzewania prądem podłogowego Legaletu placisz 250zl?
czyli za sezon tlko 1000zl?
a jak duzy to dom?

----------


## mikr

Witam,
przejrzałem całe forum dotyczące Legalettu i nie znalazłem żadnej konkretnej wypowiedzi sympatyka tego systemu grzewczego odnośnie efektów używania stropu grzewczego.
Czy mógłby się ktoś wypowiedzieć jak się mieszka w domku, który ma taki grzewczy system w płycie fundamentowej i w stropie?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie

Mała podpowiedź do:
_Zachodzę jednak w głowę, jak ominąć te koszta, wynikające z posiadania tej nowoczesnej i opatentowanej technologii przez firmę Legalett. Jeśli są to właśnie agregaty, co sugerujesz i jeśli niemożliwym wydaje się ich zdobycie, to niestety bryndza._ 

To nie tylko same agregaty, ale także odpowiednia znajomość układu kanałów powietrznych. Ich nie można wykonać tak sobie według swojego widzimisię. Długości kanałów (rur), miejsce zagięcia mają m.in. wpływ na brak lub istnienie szumu w nich... Dokładność tych wyliczeń ma ogromne znaczenie.

A samemu można spróbować wykonać fundament mając dokumentację i materiały z Legalett. Tu jednak też jest pewne małe ale...

Dlatego niezmiennie odradzam kombinowanie, a radzę skorzystać z kilkudziesięcioletnich doświadczeń firmy Legalett (także podstaw naukowych szwedzkich uczelni).

Pozdrawiam
Piotr  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Rafal - dom ma 95 m2 (D04 - jak na zdjęciu obok). 
Grzejemy zwykle od X do IV - czyli uśredniając mamy 7 miesięcy x 250 = 1750 zł. W rzeczywistości jest to ok. 1650 (średnia z ostatnich trzech lat), bo włączanie nie zawsze jest na początku X, a wyłączanie nie na końcu IV itd.

Mikr - nie znam takiej osoby, ale jak poprosisz w Legalett, to może udostępnią Ci tel. do takich osób.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Rafal111

ale te 250zl to tylko na ogrzewanie czy calkoity rachunek za energie?

----------


## Piotr O.

Dr Rafal!!! 

Czy Ty czytasz listy uważnie i ze zrozumieniem?
Popatrz do wcześniejszych, a znajdziesz odpowiedź.

 :Evil:  

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

PS Na wszelki wypadek podpowiadam - pisałem ostatnio o ogrzewaniu   :Lol:

----------


## mikr

> Mikr - nie znam takiej osoby, ale jak poprosisz w Legalett, to może udostępnią Ci tel. do takich osób.
> Pozdrawiam
> Piotr


No niestety nikt nie odpowiada na forum.
Zanim napisałem na forum zatelefonowałem do Legalett'u w Gdańsku i obiecali mi podać namiary do osób używających Legalett'u w stropie, ale prosili abym im dał czas, gdyż muszą spytać tych osób, czy firma może podać nr telefonu osobie zainteresowanej takim rozwiązaniem.
Nic nie otrzymałem i zastanawiam się, który wariant jest bardziej prawdopodobny:
1. firma nic nie zrobiła, aby odnaleźć kogolwiek i podać mi namiary tych osób
2. firma szukała takich osób, ale nie znalazła nikogo, kto pozytywnie wypowiadałby się na temat takiego rozwiązania, a osób źle wypowiadających się, siłą rzeczy nie polecą mi do kontaktów
Jednym słowem sytuacja patowa.
Może Ci co mają legalett na parterze wypowiedzą się jakie ogrzewanie mają na poddaszu?

----------


## k_ret

> Zanim napisałem na forum zatelefonowałem do Legalett'u w Gdańsku i obiecali mi podać namiary do osób używających Legalett'u w stropie, ale prosili abym im dał czas, gdyż muszą spytać tych osób, czy firma może podać nr telefonu osobie zainteresowanej takim rozwiązaniem.
> Nic nie otrzymałem i zastanawiam się, który wariant jest bardziej prawdopodobny:


Myślę, że warto się przypomnieć - jak ja do nich wydzwaniam, to widzę, że pracy mają sporo. U mnie też trochę trwało, zanim udało mi się odwiedzić dom na Legalett, ale koniec końców udało się  :smile: 

Ja planuję dom parterowy z poddaszem używanym okresowo - ogrzewane będzie prawdopodobnie kominkiem z DGP (kominek na dole) i ew. dogrzewane jakimiś elektrycznymi grzejnikami. Z kolei w tym domu w którym byłem poddasze było ogrzewane elektrycznymi piecami akumulacyjnymi.

----------


## Piotr O.

Mikr

Zadzwoń do Legalett i przypomnij temat zamiast snuć podejrzliwe domysły   :sad:  
K_ret ma racje - pracy mają bardzo dużo, a pracowników zbyt mało.Szef twierdzi, że wystarczająco - jest Szwedem i patrzy na to inaczej.

Co do ogrzewania poddasza, to za moich czasów czyli kiedy przymierzałem się do Legalett - zrobienie go także w stropie było drogą inwestycją. 
My zdecydowaliśmy się tylko na parter i z tego jesteśmy zadowoleni.

Rozwiązań jest wiele. Jak ma się już II taryfę z ZE na fundament, to można elektrycznie grzać także na poddaszu np. grzejnikami elektrycznymi. Z tego co pamiętam ktoś tu na forum chwalił sobie  skuteczne i tanie w eksploatacji grzejniki konwektorowe (poszukaj np. w google na hasło "grzejniki elektryczne").

Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## Depi

Witam wszystkich użytkowników Legalettu (-a?) i mam do Was właściwie 1 zasadnicze pytanie (jestem na etapie podejmowania decyzji, czy brać, czy nie):

Otoż to, co wszyscy podaja za zaletę, mi jawi sie jako poważna wada systemu - duża bezwładność układu. W zeszłą niedzielę byłem u znajomych co to mają (i resztę domu z Praefy i są zachwyceni - to dla Piotra O.  :wink:  ) i, choć wypowiadali się w samych superlatywach, to Pan Domu w pewnym momencie powiedział, że sprzątaczka mu przestawiła tydzień temu termostat w gabinecie na maksa i do dziś nie może wyziębić podłogi. Jak doczytałem odwrotna zalezność także zachodzi.

Problem wydaje się być szczególnie poważny biorąc pod uwagę zmiany klimatyczne. Nie ma już długich, ostrych zim. Są za to b. częste, b. gwałtowne skoki i spadki temperatury. W takich warunkach szybkość reakcji (w obie strony) stystemu grzewczego wydaje się być b. istotna.

Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia (szczególnie z tego roku) w tej materii? 

Jest to (poza ew. ceną, ale to muszę policzyć jeszcze dokładnie) jedyne co mnie odstręcza od Legalettu (-a?).

Choć ta podłoga o temperaturze "akurat" zrobiła wrażenie i na mnie i na mojej żonie, dotąd zagorzałej przeciwniczce ogrzewania podłogowego.

Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Depi

_... Pan Domu w pewnym momencie powiedział, że sprzątaczka mu przestawiła tydzień temu termostat w gabinecie na maksa i do dziś nie może wyziębić podłogi. Jak doczytałem odwrotna zależność także zachodzi._ 

Ciekawe doświadczenie "Pana Domu". Nie miałem takiej sytuacji, więc trudno jest mi jednoznacznie ją ocenić. Max temp. tzn. ile 30 st. C?
Na czym polega problem? Czyżby podłoga była aż tak gorąca, że nie da się po niej chodzić? Przy Legalett chyba nieosiągalne (?) 
Czy tylko chodzi o wysoką temp. w pokoju? 
Trudno mi sobie taką sytuację wyobrazić. Jak jest zbyt gorąco, to po zmniejszeniu temp. lub całkowitym wyłączeniu ogrzewania u nas w ciągu 2-3 dni temp. spada. Można otworzyć drzwi na korytarz lub okno...  :wink: 
Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że bezwładność wcale nie jest aż taka duża. 
Na przykład mieliśmy ostatnio awarię - brak jednej fazy przez dwa dni i wyłączone ogrzewanie w salonie i kuchni - nie odczuliśmy specjalnie wychłodzenia (temp. spadła o ok. 2 st. (z 21 na 19 st.). Poza tym na taka okoliczność mamy kominek  :Smile:  .
Bardziej dokuczają nam wiatry i zimno wdmuchiwane przez wywietrzniki, doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka rurą z zewnątrz.

Dla małżonki mam jeszcze dodatkowo bardzo praktyczne argumenty: wygoda użytkowania Legalett, brak kotłowni i przenoszonych z niej zanieczyszczeń do reszty domnu i czas zaoszczędzony dzięki temu, że nie trzeba rozpalać i dokładać do pieca (mąż ten czas może poświęcić żonie, dzieciom...)  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Depi

> Dla małżonki mam jeszcze dodatkowo bardzo praktyczne argumenty: wygoda użytkowania Legalett, brak kotłowni i przenoszonych z niej zanieczyszczeń do reszty domnu i czas zaoszczędzony dzięki temu, że nie trzeba rozpalać i dokładać do pieca (mąż ten czas może poświęcić żonie, dzieciom...)


Hahaha - dobre  :Smile: 

Małżonka już jest przekonana - to o mnie teraz chodzi.

Jeśli nie odczuwacie tej bezwładności jako wady, to OK. Ja po prostu nie miałem nigdy styczności z takim układem - przy grzejnikach temperatura chodzi w górę i w dół jak za pociągnięciem suwaczka...

A powiedzcie mi jeszcze, czy ktoś gdzieś policzył o ile jest drożej (a może taniej?) zrobić Legalett zamiast zwykłych fundamentów + ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne/elektryczne? Na 100% będziemy mieli na parterze podłogówkę, więc te 200 zł z metra mogę odliczyć jako oszczędność no i zostaje te X (180?) - ile kosztuje zrobienie (od metra) wykopów, ław, ścian fund. podsypki, chudziaka, izolacji i wylewki (bo chyba tyle trzeba, żeby dojść do stanu Legalettowego)?

Spróbuję to znaleźć gdzieś, ale może ktoś stał już przed takim samym dylematem i sobie policzył już (tak, tak,leniwy jestem).

I jeszcze jedno - czy ktoś z legalettowców ma wersję z nagrzewnicą wodną?

----------


## mika31

Mam szybkie pytanka przed projektem. Ostatni gwizdek, więc prosze o szybkie odpowiedzi.
Gdzie umieścić agregaty, żeby zabrały jak najmniej miejsca. Jak to rozwiazaliście u siebie i czy zgaje to  egzamin? 
Ile daliście styropianu? 2x8? Czy ktos zdecydował sie na 20cm.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam

Szybkie pytanie - szybka odpowiedź   :smile:  
Agregaty umieściliśmy pod szafą typu Komandor, która jest w centrum domu (wnęka w korytarzu). Jest to wygodne - szybki dostęp dzięki takiemu zaprojektowaniu dolnej przestrzeni szafy, aby wystarczyło miejsca na zdjęcie pokryw agregatów.

Styropianu daliśmy wg zaleceń producenta 2 x 8 cm (w nim także rury PCV z wodą). Też stawialiśmy sobie i innym pytanie czy nie dać więcej, ale szybko nas przekonano, że nie ma takiej potrzeby. Z tego, co wiem, to nikt więcej nie daje. Najlepiej porozmawiać na ten temat z p. Wojtkiem z Legalett.

Pozdrawiam
Powodzenia w budowaniu
Piotr

----------


## mika31

Piotrze a gdybyś był tak miły i zrobił zdjęcie tego miejsca z agregatami.
Proszęęęęęę.

----------


## Piotr O.

Wybacz Mika, ale nie mam cyfrówki i nie mam teraz czasu, by się tym zająć. 
A czemu tak potrzebujesz zdjęcie agregatu? Poszukaj w Internecie.
Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## mika31

Piotr O. a ciuchy nad tym mogą wisieć?

----------


## Osówka

Hej, ja też mam  agregaty "w szafie" tzn. pod podłogą szafy.   :big grin:  
Dokładniej - jest to  takie "podwójne dno" w szafie, a pod nim pokrywa od agregatu. 
Mogą nad pokrywą wisieć ubrania. Żeby dobrze wykorzystać miejsce pewnie też można ustawić na tym kartony, ułożyc koce, śpiwory, torby turystyczne itp. klamoty.   :Wink2:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie

Dzięki Osówka za uzupełnienie mojej informacji. Mam tak samo w szafie nad agregatami wiszą na wieszakach kurteczki dzieci, a pod nimi stoją pudła z nieużywanymi o danej porze roku rzeczami. W razie potrzeby otwarcia agregatów (bardzo rzadko) 

Polecam marcowy numer Muratora. Jest w nim obszerny artykuł o domu wybudowanym na Legalett z zastosowaniem ścian Praefa (minusy tych ostatnich zdziwłły mnie, ale reszta jest OK).

Dobrego dnia i tygodnia

Piotr

----------


## mika31

Ja również dziękuję  :big grin:  . Sprawa wiec przesądzono. Sprzęt ląduje w szafie.

----------


## BaB

Witam

Po długim bardzo namyśle, tzn przeczytaniu wielu informacji na temat różnych sposobów budowania, zdecydowałem się na budowę: fundament Legalett z zastosowaniem ścian Praefa. W związku z tym mam pytanie, czy jest ktoś na forum kto w województwie opolskim coś takiego postawił? I czy ewentualnie byłoby możliwe obejrzenie tego wykonania? Mój dom ma być z poddaszem użytkowym, ale z tego co wyczytałem to dla Legalett strop nad parterem to nie problem. Boję się tylko o CWU (może niepotrzebnie)

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję

edit:
aha budowę od podstaw do stanu deweloperskiego będzie realizował firma pref-bud z mysłwoic.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Kilkakrotnie widziałem domy budowane ta technika   oraz ten prosty wyminnik rurowy odbierający ciepło od kominka.   PROPONUJE  wkłady kominkowo-piecowe mogące pracować w systemach z ZAMKNIĘTĄ kubaturą  systemu grzewczego .  Jest to palenisko  pomśslane do systemów grzewczych gdzie całe ciepło przekazywane jest  przez powietrze   do ścian z szamotu i kafli  ,  a dalej do pieszczeń przez promieniowanie .   System  jaki  tu opisuje  jest bardzo podobny do waszej  "ciepłej podłogi "  .   Darek B www.kafle-kominki.pl

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Dodam jeszcze że paleniska posiadają system poboru powietrza do spalania z  poza domu oraz możliwość podłączenia  automatyki regulującej  pracą kominka.   Jako opcja występuje  wymiennik wodny  [ 3 - 4 kW do  wody ]  mogący rozwiązać  przy okazji  problem ogrzania małego poddasza  lub c.w.u.   Darek B www.kafle-kominki.pl

----------


## mika31

Looknęłam do projektu płyty i jedna rzecz mi się rzuciła w oczy.
Ściana posadowiona jest w ten sposób , że wystaje 10 cm nad płytę.
Tymczasem na ścianie fundamentowej, przynajmniej w moim oryginalnym projekcie, taki nawis za ścianę fundamentu wynosił 4cm.
Interesowaliście się tym? Jakie to ma uzasadnienie?

----------


## BaB

> Witam
> 
> Po długim bardzo namyśle, tzn przeczytaniu wielu informacji na temat różnych sposobów budowania, zdecydowałem się na budowę: fundament Legalett z zastosowaniem ścian Praefa. W związku z tym mam pytanie, czy jest ktoś na forum kto w województwie opolskim coś takiego postawił? I czy ewentualnie byłoby możliwe obejrzenie tego wykonania? Mój dom ma być z poddaszem użytkowym, ale z tego co wyczytałem to dla Legalett strop nad parterem to nie problem. Boję się tylko o CWU (może niepotrzebnie)
> 
> Pozdrawiam i dziękuję
> 
> edit:
> aha budowę od podstaw do stanu deweloperskiego będzie realizował firma pref-bud z mysłwoic.


Ponawiam pytanko, czy jest ktoś kto budował dom tym systemem w woj. opolskim?

----------


## hitech

My zdecydowalismy sie juz na legalett na razie faza projektowa, musimy jeszcze podnieśc teren o 40 cm .Ogrzewanie parteru mamy już załatwione przez płyte ale zastanawiam się nad poddaszem , mamy w planach dwa pokoje takie awaryjne na co dzień nie uzywne , i łazienkę w której zainstaluje chyba matę grzewczą schody na poddasze będą w salonie otwarte, na górze po prostu wejścia do 3 pomieszczeń. Rozprowadzenie powietrza z kominka zintegrowane z Wentylacją mech. powinno sprawę złatwić po prostu napali się w kominku i będzie tam jako tako .  Boje się zeby mi ciepło nie latało zbytnio do góry przez zchody bo będzie wygwizdów . Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## BaB

Też się zastanawiam nad grzaniem poddasza. Trzy pokoje będą na codzień używane, łazienka też. Myślę żeby oprócz grzałek do legalett założę wymiennik i podłącze kocioł na ekogroszek, wtedy na górze zamontuje normalne grzejniki.

----------


## mika31

Ja jeszcze dziś w tej sprawie zmieniłam zdanie. Rezygnuję raczej z wymiennika, a w zamian zrobię DGP  grawitacyjne gdzie się da na dole i do pomieszczeń na górze (na razie zaślepione, bo górę zrobię jak w totka wygram).
Chcę mieć jakąś alternatywę dla prądu jak go wyłączą, a wymiennik żeby ogrzać system również potrzebuje prądu, bo wiatraczek przecież jest na prąd.
Mam jeszcze chwilę na decyzję, bo narazie robią mi projekt konstrukcji płyty.
Jakby mnie ktoś chciał przekonać do wymiennika, to chętnie posłucham głosów za.
Teraz mam inny dylemat. Puścić wodę w legalecie czy nie?
W legalecie poradzono mi, żeby ewentualnie puścić wodę bez łączeń do pomieszczeń a tam już po ścianach. Co wy na to?

----------


## BaB

W moim przypadku za wymiennikiem przemawia, głownie jedna rzecz której się obawiam. Czy opłaty za energię elektryczną  w sezonie grzewczym nie okażą się zabójcze dla mojego budżetu? Mając wymiennik będę mógł zawsze podłączyć np kocioł na ekogroszek.

----------


## mika31

Hej *Sunao*. Mam do ciebie pytanko.
Gdzieś wyczytałam, że zastanawiałeś się nad panelami a raczej co pod nimi położyć.
Na czym stanęło? U mnie będę panele laminowane, ale nie mam pojęcia
co na ten legalett pod nie dać.
Będę bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź.

----------


## BaB

No to może ma ktoś doświadczenie z płytą typu legalett na stropie nad parterem?

----------


## siemka

Witam serdecznie 
Od kilku dni intensywnie zbieram informacje dt. legalettu, niestety nie mam na działce gazu i długo go nie będzie, więc musze podać architektowi do adaptacji system ogrzewania.
Mam pytanie......ile realnie wyniesie mnie mkw legalett, mam na myśli płytę fundamentową, znalazłem informację, że ok 180 zł/mkw......jaka jest aktualna cena
Pozdrawiam

P.S. A swoją drogą od kilkunastu dni szukam potencjalnego wykonawcy posiadajacego nazwijmy to autoryzację......i nic!!!!!, czy naprawdę firma z Gdańska chce się trochę rozwijać, przecież każda inwestycja to super reklama produktu.....nic już z tego nie rozumiem

----------


## siemka

Witam serdecznie 
Od kilku dni intensywnie zbieram informacje dt. legalettu, niestety nie mam na działce gazu i długo go nie będzie, więc musze podać architektowi do adaptacji system ogrzewania.
Mam pytanie......ile realnie wyniesie mnie mkw legalett, mam na myśli płytę fundamentową, znalazłem informację, że ok 180 zł/mkw......jaka jest aktualna cena
Pozdrawiam

P.S. A swoją drogą od kilkunastu dni szukam potencjalnego wykonawcy posiadajacego nazwijmy to autoryzację......i nic!!!!!, czy naprawdę firma z Gdańska chce się trochę rozwijać, przecież każda inwestycja to super reklama produktu.....nic już z tego nie rozumiem

----------


## BaB

> Napisał BaB
> 
> Witam
> 
> Po długim bardzo namyśle, tzn przeczytaniu wielu informacji na temat różnych sposobów budowania, zdecydowałem się na budowę: fundament Legalett z zastosowaniem ścian Praefa. W związku z tym mam pytanie, czy jest ktoś na forum kto w województwie opolskim coś takiego postawił? I czy ewentualnie byłoby możliwe obejrzenie tego wykonania? Mój dom ma być z poddaszem użytkowym, ale z tego co wyczytałem to dla Legalett strop nad parterem to nie problem. Boję się tylko o CWU (może niepotrzebnie)
> 
> Pozdrawiam i dziękuję
> 
> edit:
> ...


Przykro mi to stwierdzić, ale dostałem wycenę na mój projekt i szukam innego systemu budowania ...

----------


## Sunao

> Hej *Sunao*. Mam do ciebie pytanko.
> Gdzieś wyczytałam, że zastanawiałeś się nad panelami a raczej co pod nimi położyć.
> Na czym stanęło? U mnie będę panele laminowane, ale nie mam pojęcia
> co na ten legalett pod nie dać.
> Będę bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź.



Mam panele z czarną pianką 3mm jako podkład. Konsultowałem to wcześniej z p. Wojtkiem z Legalettu. mam w tej chwili problem z ogrzewaniem dwóch pomieszczeń - w następnym sezonie Legalett zobowiązał się do zdiagnozowania problemu - teraz nie będzie już raczej odpowiednio niskich temperatur.

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## Renald

> ......ile realnie wyniesie mnie mkw legalett, mam na myśli płytę fundamentową, znalazłem informację, że ok 180 zł/mkw......jaka jest aktualna cena


Dwa miesiące temu: 460zł.  :Confused:  
W czwartek jadę do firmy z projektem do wyceny, więc się dowiem ile mkw w chwili obecnej kosztuje. 
Wezmę ze sobą butelkę Neospazminy...

----------


## siemka

> Napisał siemka
> 
> ......ile realnie wyniesie mnie mkw legalett, mam na myśli płytę fundamentową, znalazłem informację, że ok 180 zł/mkw......jaka jest aktualna cena
> 
> 
> Dwa miesiące temu: 460zł.  
> W czwartek jadę do firmy z projektem do wyceny, więc się dowiem ile mkw w chwili obecnej kosztuje. 
> Wezmę ze sobą butelkę Neospazminy...


.....to już jest cena zaporowa, mam ok 140 mkw na parterze z garażem, a grzanej ok 100 mkw.....ciekawe czy garaż liczą tak samo ?....jeśli tak to zaczyna być to zupełnie nieopłacalne

----------


## joguras

> .....to już jest cena zaporowa, mam ok 140 mkw na parterze z garażem, a grzanej ok 100 mkw.....ciekawe czy garaż liczą tak samo ?....jeśli tak to zaczyna być to zupełnie nieopłacalne


policzmy: 100 m2 * 460 PLN = 46 000 PLN - wykonanie podłoża, materiały na płytę, materiały na ocieplenie, izolację przeciwilgociową, zbrojenie, beton, instalacje, rury, nagrzewnice, ludzie - to dużo ?

chyba, że nie piszesz, że wszystko poza systemem legallet (rury + urządzenia + montaż tego) trzeba DODATKOWO doliczyć - ale mnie wyceniali jeszcze w cenie 420 PLN za m2 i wychodziło całość własnie 42 000 PLN.

przy okazji - nie buduję na płycie legallet, tylko na zwykłej płycie fundamentowej z ogrzewaniem podłogowym wodnym; nie jestem zwolennikiem legalletu.

----------


## jkrzyz

Od poniedziałku mam na budowie ekipę z Legalett. Prawdopodobnie skończą w sobotę. Mogę zamieścić obszerną relację jeśli są chętni na lekturę

----------


## piotr.nowy

Są.  :ohmy:

----------


## jkrzyz

OK, to po sobocie, jak już ochłonę, postaram się dokładnie opisać co i jak, ze zdjęciami.

----------


## frosch

czekam  :big grin:

----------


## mika31

U mnie są od wczoraj. Jak dotąd wrażenia OK.
Na razie trzepnęła mnie deko podsypka. Tzn. jej ilość 23 wywrotki po 350zł.
Mam nadzieję, że się na tym skończy.
Ktoś tu liczył 46 000 za 100 metrów  :Confused:  
Mój domek 100m użytkowej plus 25m nieogrzewanego garażu wyniósł mnie
razem z tą nieszczęsną podsypką 74 000. Do tego jeszcze z 1500 na koparkę.
*Frosch* ty jeszcze nie zaczęłaś?

----------


## MCB

> U mnie są od wczoraj. Jak dotąd wrażenia OK.
> Na razie trzepnęła mnie deko podsypka. Tzn. jej ilość 23 wywrotki po 350zł.
> Mam nadzieję, że się na tym skończy.
> Ktoś tu liczył 46 000 za 100 metrów  
> Mój domek 100m użytkowej plus 25m nieogrzewanego garażu wyniósł mnie
> razem z tą nieszczęsną podsypką 74 000. Do tego jeszcze z 1500 na koparkę.
> *Frosch* ty jeszcze nie zaczęłaś?


Pocieszam Cię: u mnie będzie grubo ponad 300 ton podsypki.
MCB

----------


## Rafal111

74 000 za co?

----------


## jkrzyz

> Pocieszam Cię: u mnie będzie grubo ponad 300 ton podsypki.
> MCB


300 ton to jakieś 200m3, czyli ~20 wywrotek.
Jaki będziesz miał wykop?

----------


## frosch

*mika* , jeszcze nie   :sad:  
mam nadzieje , ze ruszymy latem   :Roll:

----------


## MCB

> Napisał MCB
> 
> 
> Pocieszam Cię: u mnie będzie grubo ponad 300 ton podsypki.
> MCB
> 
> 
> 300 ton to jakieś 200m3, czyli ~20 wywrotek.
> Jaki będziesz miał wykop?


Powierzchnia zabudowy 258 m2 w tym nieogrzewany garaż.

http://www.stylowydom.com.pl/projekty/bdd2/bdd2.htm#

MCB

----------


## mika31

> 74 000 za co?


66 000 (zaokrąglam) za legalett z wymiennikiem kominkowym.
7 350 za podsypkę (jednak mniej, właśnie mąż dzwonił że wyszło 21 nie 23 wywrotek)
Włąśnie zapłaciłam koparkowemu 1 100.
4 stówki do przodu :smile: 
Acha, geodeta musi być 2 razy. Przed zdjeciem humusu i po, więc 
to też dodatkowy koszt.

Na dzień dzisiejszy stan prac: zasypany piachem obrys płyty w trakcie ubijania.

----------


## mika31

> Napisał jkrzyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał MCB
> 
> ...



Kurcze nie chcę cię straszyć, ale 21 wywrotek to weszło w moje 151m2 powierzchni zabudowy.

----------


## Rafal111

hm 66 000 za Legalett?
ja mam na dole 100m2 z piwnicami i mnie wycenili na 24 000

----------


## frosch

> hm 66 000 za Legalett?
> ja mam na dole 100m2 z piwnicami i mnie wycenili na 24 000


kiedy?   :ohmy:  
mnie za 110m2 przeszlo 50k  :Evil:

----------


## Rafal111

no teraz to sam sie wystraszyłem o co chodzi
oferte dostałem w zeszłym tygodniu i gdyby nie to ze jest w pdf i z moimi danymi to bym linka podał  :smile:

----------


## frosch

> no teraz to sam sie wystraszyłem o co chodzi
> oferte dostałem w zeszłym tygodniu i gdyby nie to ze jest w pdf i z moimi danymi to bym linka podał


sprawdz jeszcze raz 
 :Roll:  
raczej niemozliwe   :ohmy:

----------


## MCB

> Napisał MCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jkrzyz
> 
> ...



260m2 podbudowa 0,5m to 130m3 +20% na zagęszczenie=156m3

MCB

----------


## mika31

> Napisał Rafal111
> 
> no teraz to sam sie wystraszyłem o co chodzi
> oferte dostałem w zeszłym tygodniu i gdyby nie to ze jest w pdf i z moimi danymi to bym linka podał 
> 
> 
> sprawdz jeszcze raz 
>  
> raczej niemozliwe


Może Rafalowi robią sam strop, nie płytę fundamentową?

----------


## Rafal111

zgadza sie sam strop
 bo mam piwnice
ale i tak strasznie duza róznica

----------


## mika31

> Napisał mika31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał MCB
> 
> ...


MCB Mówię co u nas realnie weszło. Facetowi obok jeszcze o 10 wywrotek więcej. Facet miał fatalną ziemię. U mnie z kolei mus był podwyższyć, żeby być wyżej drogi.

----------


## mika31

Jak macie wykończone te pionowe profile styropianowe (robiliście jakąś izolację przeciwwilgociową pionową na nich?) i co macie wokół domu?

----------


## jkrzyz

> Napisał mika31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał MCB
> 
> ...


Musisz liczyć jeszcze 1.5 metra na około domu na drenaż.

U mnie jest tak: 

Powierzchnia zabudowy 182m2, wykop powinien być 230 m2, w praktyce wyszło  ~260m2 pewnie, miałem dużą koparę i tródne warunki.

Głębokość wykopu miała być 0.5 do 0.7 metra, w praktyce wyszło nawet ponad 1  metr. 

Efekt zdana się na koparkowego. Przysłali do mnie wielką, zdezelowaną koparę, która kopała +/- 0.5 metra. Fakt, że najpierw wybierali u mnie gigantyczne głazy i mniejsza koparka mogłaby nie dać rady.

Formalnie do wykopu nawieżli mi 11 wywrotek 10m3 i 10 18m3 co daje łącznie 
300 m3 piachu kopalnianego. 

W sumie podbudowa kosztowała trochę niestety.
Gdybym wiedział dwa tygodnie wcześniej to co wiem teraz, to bym oszczędził
jakieś dwa tysiące złotych.


Szkoda że nie mogę relacjonować na bierząco, ale więcej jestem w pracy niż na budowie  i nie starcza czasu.

U mnie dziś kończą zbrojenie, płytę leją w poniedziałek rano.

Mam trochę fotek wykonanych cyfrówką, w niedzielę gdześ zawieszę i opiszę.

----------


## mika31

Czekam na fotki :smile:  Ja swoje spróbuję też wkleić, chociaż jeszcze nigdy mi się to nie udało  :Confused:  
*jkrzyż*  a ty jak planujesz wykończyć ten pionowy kształtownik ze styropianu?

----------


## Essa

> Czekam na fotki Ja swoje spróbuję też wkleić, chociaż jeszcze nigdy mi się to nie udało  
> *jkrzyż*  a ty jak planujesz wykończyć ten pionowy kształtownik ze styropianu?


Witam,
Tutaj druga polowa "*jkrzyż*-a"  :Smile: 

Pytalismy jak zabezpieczyc na czas budowy pionowe kształtki styropianowe - nie trzeba tego szalowac, wystarczy obciagnac siatka i klejem (takim jak przy dociepleniach). 
Na to jak sadze, moze pojsc normalna licowka, ale az tak bardzo techniczna to jeszcze nie jestem  :wink: 

Z babskiego punktu widzenia, ekipę legalettowców musze bardzo pochwalic - robia swoja robote i nie trzeba ich pilnowac. 
Gorzej bylo na poczatku, ale to sie nadaje na maly post pt. "czego Legallet Gdansk Ci nie powie" - niby drobnostki, ale jak nagle masz leciec po deski a nie do pracy, to krew czlowieka zalewa.

----------


## mika31

Eeeej Dębę Wielkie to pomiędzy naszymi budowami kursuje Pan Prusiński  :big grin:  
To muszę wam podziękować za koparkowego i podsypkę  :big grin:  
Z tym zabezpieczeniem na czas budowy to troche problem, bo co? ściągać teraz człowieka ? My niestety sami nie damy rady. Spytam się w Gdańsku czy można by izolacje spod ściany tam wywinąć, może to pomoże.

A o jakie deski chodzi? W nic poza szalunkiem na tarasy (zdecydowałam sie dodatkowo w czwartek) nie dam sie wrobić. Nie płacę za nic więcej  :smile:

----------


## Essa

> Eeeej Dębę Wielkie to pomiędzy naszymi budowami kursuje Pan Prusiński  
> To muszę wam podziękować za koparkowego i podsypkę  
> Z tym zabezpieczeniem na czas budowy to troche problem, bo co? ściągać teraz człowieka ? My niestety sami nie damy rady. Spytam się w Gdańsku czy można by izolacje spod ściany tam wywinąć, może to pomoże.
> 
> A o jakie deski chodzi? W nic poza szalunkiem na tarasy (zdecydowałam sie dodatkowo w czwartek) nie dam sie wrobić. Nie płacę za nic więcej



Chodzi o zabezpieczenie na ten czas kiedy beda murowac sciany. Klej + siatka wystarczy.
Deski sa potrzebne przy tyczeniu budynku, jesli podbudowa jest głęboko.

Bardzo mnie interesuje Twoj szalunek pod tarasy. Mozesz podac wiecej szczegolow na priva?

----------


## mika31

Kurcze nie wiem Essa czy coś dostajesz od mnie. Coś z pocztą muratora nie tak.
Moje GG 1368274.

----------


## waski77

witam wszystkich. na temat działania niestety nie wypowiem się bo jestem dopiero na etapie budowy legaletu. jutro będą zalewać betonem.
na pewno mogę się wypowiedzieć na temat ceny - mnie to kosztuje 63000 netto za płytę 120 m2 z garażem nieogrzewanym plus taras wejściowy 5 m2 i taras 22 m2. robiąc to 2 miesiące wcześniej byłoby taniej o ok 6000 netto.
na pewno nie jest to niska cena ale uważam że za komfort obsługi trzeba zapłacić. płaci się również za patent.
będę również robił legalet w stropie - z tego co widzę jako jedyny lub jeden z nielicznych. cenę będę znał w tym tygodniu.
wykonawcą u mnie jest pref-bud z mysłowic - na razie nie narzekam

czy jeszcze ktoś mógłby się wypowiedzieć na temat kosztów eksploatacji legaletu ( oprócz tych co już napisali )

pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## mika31

U mnie już dziś skończyli. Na razie jestem cała happy.
Dodatkowo, o czym wcześniej nie wiedziałam, okazało się, że łatwo i tanio można te agregaty prądowe wymienić na gazowe. Pełnia szczęścia.

----------


## MCB

> U mnie już dziś skończyli. Na razie jestem cała happy.
> Dodatkowo, o czym wcześniej nie wiedziałam, okazało się, że łatwo i tanio można te agregaty prądowe wymienić na gazowe. Pełnia szczęścia.


Gratulacje!
Napisz proszę:
1. Jak rozprowadzili kable zasilające. Czy do głównej tablicy rozdzielczej?
2. Czy rurki wodne doprowadzono w płycie do kotłowni.
3. Gdzie doprowadzono kabelki od termostatów?
4. Jakie własne instalacje masz w płycie (c.w.u., odkurzacz centralny, szyna wyrównawcza, powietrze do kominka, itd).

Pozdrawiam,
mcb

----------


## mika31

Kurcze *MCB* teraz po twoich pytaniach to ja wiem, ze nic nie wiem.
Ad.2 chyba nie rozumiem, czy chodzi ci o ogrzewanie? Mam na prąd.
Ad.4 tylko powietrze do kominka. Z cwu zrezygnowałam w ostatniej chwili, robię w stropie. Odkurzacza na nie planuję, ale w razie czego mam dlaniego dobre miejsce gdzie miałby dostęp do wszystkich pomieszczeń.

----------


## MCB

> Kurcze *MCB* teraz po twoich pytaniach to ja wiem, ze nic nie wiem.
> Ad.2 chyba nie rozumiem, czy chodzi ci o ogrzewanie? Mam na prąd.
> Ad.4 tylko powietrze do kominka. Z cwu zrezygnowałam w ostatniej chwili, robię w stropie. Odkurzacza na nie planuję, ale w razie czego mam dlaniego dobre miejsce gdzie miałby dostęp do wszystkich pomieszczeń.


Rozumiem, że na prąd, ale przy zamianie na wodne trzeba to jakoś połączyć z piecem. Do agregatów powinny dochodzić rurki do ewentualnego wykorzystania w przyszłości.

C.w.u. dam w płycie a odkurzacz w stropie i "grubych" ścianach. W płycie było by trudno.

mcb

----------


## jkrzyz

> Napisał mika31
> 
> U mnie już dziś skończyli. Na razie jestem cała happy.
> Dodatkowo, o czym wcześniej nie wiedziałam, okazało się, że łatwo i tanio można te agregaty prądowe wymienić na gazowe. Pełnia szczęścia.
> 
> 
> Gratulacje!
> Napisz proszę:
> 1. Jak rozprowadzili kable zasilające. Czy do głównej tablicy rozdzielczej?
> ...


1. Nie rozprowadzili. Kable mają iść po ścianach.
2. Rurki wyprowadzają z płyty we wskazanym miejscu. Rurki są miedziane w izolacji
3. Kabelki tak jak zasilanie, po ścianach
4. Rury do GWC. W umowie wynegocjowaliśmy rozłożenie, materiał kupiłem sam.

----------


## Piotr O.

"W związku z tym mam pytanie, czy jest ktoś na forum kto w województwie opolskim coś takiego postawił? I czy ewentualnie byłoby możliwe obejrzenie tego wykonania? "

edit:
aha budowę od podstaw do stanu deweloperskiego będzie realizował firma pref-bud z mysłwoic.

Witaj
Zajrzyj na stronę Legalett i tam jest wśród współpracujących p. Adrian z Opolszczyzny, który Legalett robił sam. Mieszka pod Opolem.

Pref Bud jest znany, ale powiadają, że drogi. Polecałbym zrobienie tego taniej etapami. Legalett ekipa z Gdanska, ściany ekipa z Praefa Międzyrzecz itd.
Wszystko kwestia zaplanowania, przemyslenia, zasobnosci portfela czasu w jakim chcesz wybudowac...


Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## BaB

> "W związku z tym mam pytanie, czy jest ktoś na forum kto w województwie opolskim coś takiego postawił? I czy ewentualnie byłoby możliwe obejrzenie tego wykonania? "
> 
> edit:
> aha budowę od podstaw do stanu deweloperskiego będzie realizował firma pref-bud z mysłwoic.
> 
> Witaj
> Zajrzyj na stronę Legalett i tam jest wśród współpracujących p. Adrian z Opolszczyzny, który Legalett robił sam. Mieszka pod Opolem.
> 
> Pref Bud jest znany, ale powiadają, że drogi. Polecałbym zrobienie tego taniej etapami. Legalett ekipa z Gdanska, ściany ekipa z Praefa Międzyrzecz itd.
> ...


Dziękuję za informację. Faktycznie muszę rozważyć etapowe budowanie, bo wycena z Pref Bud-u mnie trochę podłamała. Już nawet zaczynam myśleć o tradycyjnej budowie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Bab

Spokojnie z podejmowaniem decyzji. To nie jest dobry czas na nagłe zmiany wyboru. 
Ceny materiałów budowlanych wariują. Ale to wiecznie trwać nie będzie. 
Myślę, że najpóźniej za dwa trzy miesiące nastąpi stabilizacja. Na południu kraju już sie pomału stabilizuje, bo przy drożyźnie krajowej zaczyna się import z tańszej Słowacji.
Znów się pewnie zacznie po 1 stycznia 2008 z racji wzrostu VAT na usługi budowlane do 22% i wykorzystywania tematu EURO 2012.
Czyli pewnie warto zbudować w tym roku jeśli ma się na to środki, bo za rok może być znacznie drożej. Ale niekoniecznie...

Rozważ wszystkie za i przeciw, przelicz całkowite koszty kilka razy i sprawdź ile zajmie Ci to czasu, nerwów... w jednej i drugiej wersji budowania. Uwzględnij swoje realne możliwości...

Ja aktualnie buduję niewielki garaż i korzystam z miejscowych wykonawców, którym dużo brakuje do ekipy p. Janusza P. z Legalett czy ekipy z Praefa.
Jest bardziej nerwowo, niepewnie i  niewiele taniej.
Mówimy sobie z żoną - <Jak to dobrze, że zbudowaliśmy dom 4 lata temu.>  :Smile: 

Pomyśl o tym i wtedy podejmij odważną decyzję.
Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## mika31

Czy ktoś na forum ma legalett na gaz. Jak to działa.
Dowiedziałam się, że potrzebny jest normalny piec, najlepiej kondensat. Ten podgrzewa wodę, a na koniec znowy hula ciepłe powietrze po rurach.
Co się dzieje między piecem a agregatami? Mógłby mi ktoś wyjaśnić?
Czy ktoś jaka jest wydajność tego rozwiązania?

----------


## boruta1

Czy ktoś korzysta z pompy cieplnej do zasilania legaletu i mógłby sie podzielić swoją opinią?

Próbuję dowiedziać się czegoś w legalett ale nie odpowiadają. Sezon się zaczął to pewnie mają dużo roboty.


Czy wogóle pompa cieplna ma sens w tym przypadku.  Nie mam gazu więc zastanawiam sie na alternatywami.  Myślałem, żeby wykorzystać pompę ciepła do legaletu i CWU.

Tylko pytanie czy oszczędności z tego tytułu będą rzeczywiście odczuwalne. Nie liczę kosztu inwestycji bo jestem skłonny teraz trochę więcej zainwestowac aby w przyszłości mniej płacić tylko ile to będzie to mniej no i czy wogóle będzie to efektywne rozwiązanie.  Pompa ciepła to raczej do niskotemperaturowych rozwiązań bo jak wzrasta temperatura to jej sprawnośc maleje no to jak to się sprawdzi z legaletem?

----------


## Piotr O.

Mika
nie ma na gaz, ale znam takich, którzy maja i chwalą (ale na forum nie wchodzą)
Ja mam na energię elektryczną i choć mam przystosowany fundament do zmiany na gaz (rurki miedziane z agregatu do pomieszczenia gospodarczego), to nie zmienię, bo mi się to absolutnie nie opłaci.
O rozwiązaniu z gazem najlepiej porozmawiaj z inż. Wojciechem N. z Legalett w Gdańsku. Zajrzyj na strony www Legalett.
Polecam szukać info nie tylko u inwestora, ale najpierw u producenta.

Boruta1
Nie wiem jak teraz cenowo, ale kiedy 4 lata temu planowałem budowę, to pompa cieplna była inwestycja która zwracała się najwcześniej po 15 latach. Była bardzo droga. Stwierdziliśmy, że nie wiadomo, co będzie za 15 lat, więc nie stać nas na takie szaleństwo. Dziś cieszymy się ze słusznej decyzji, bo Legalett z kominkiem przy kosztach średnio za miesiąc ogrzewania w zimie 260 - 280 zł w zupełnosci nas satysfakcjonuje   :big grin:  .
Pomyśl więc czy warto...

Pozdrawiam, powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## KK_Chotomow

Gdyby ktoś chciał zobaczyć jak robi Legalett i ściany Praefa firma Keramzyt-Projekt z Warszawy zapraszam do naszego dziennika:

Vis a Vis C126 - budujemy z Keramzyt Projekt

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam

Dzięki za link do ciekawego dziennika budowy. Dzięki szczegółowym opisom i zdjęciom sporo można się dowiedzieć. 
Poznałem Pana Piotra przed kilku laty, gdy pracował w firmie p. Jacka T. W tamtych czasach głośno było tu na forum i na innych stronach internetowych o fuszerkach - licznych błędach wykonawczych, nieterminowości i niesolidności tamtej firmy. Pan Jacek ślicznie mówił i zachęcał, a p. Piotr był praktykiem, który tłumaczył klientom czemu to nie jest tak pięknie jak  opowiada p. Jacek.
Potem Panowie się rozstali i do siebie się raczej nie przyznawali. 
Teraz mówią niektórzy, że ta nowa firma jest lepsza, ale równie droga i czasem zbyt oszczędzająca na materiałach. Mam nadzieję, że te pokazane na zdjęciu w Twojej Kronice 2 cm brakujące do 20 cm płyty nie jest tego przykładem. 
Proponuję dokadnie sprawdzać każdy etap budowy z dobrym i dociekliwym kierownikiem budowy.

Co do dużej liczby ilości pospółki, jest już to regułą i za to akurat warto zapłacić więcej niż w planach, aby dom stał trochę wyżej (u nas było planowane 50 m3, a w efekcie końcowym było 125 m3). 

Czy te 20 cm styropianu to teraz standard? Bo u mnie było kładzione na tzw. przekładkę 16 cm (2 x 8 cm).

Życzę powodzenia w dalszych pracach i nadal tak ciekawej kroniki budowy.
Piotr

----------


## KK_Chotomow

2 cm mniej płyty fundamentowej mamy tylko na małej powierzchni i już wiem, że będzie to poprawione. To akurat łatwo zmierzyć i sam mogę wyłapać takie "drobiazgi". 

Bardziej obawiam się rzeczy na których się nie znam a niestety nie mamy inspektora nadzoru. Czy znasz (czy znacie) może kogoś znającego Legalett, kto mógłby od już zająć się nadzorem budowy w okolicach Legionowa?

16 cm styropianu na ściany Praefa to nadal standard. My poprosiliśmy o 20 cm a dodatkowo pan Piotr z Keramzyt-Projekt zaproponował jako ocieplenie stropu 30 cm wełny (zamiast standardowych 20 cm) i 20 cm styropianu pod Legalett (zamiast standardowych 16 cm).

----------


## Piotr O.

Dzięki za odpowiedź.
Niestety w Twoich okolicach nikogo nie znam (jestem z południa Polski).

O ile mi wiadomo Legalett Polska z siedzibą w Gdańsku nigdy nie zalecał zwiększania grubości styropianu pod fundamentem. Sam o to pytałem i zapewniali, ze 16 cm zupełne wystarczy. Poza tym po co wpuszczać sie w dodatkowe koszty kupując droższy bo 20 cm? 

Skąd bierzesz ten styropian na fundament? Czy bezpośrednio z Gdańska czy od warszawiaków? Jeśli Ci ostatni, to znów staje się nieufny...
Legalett ma styropian tańszy niż pośrednicy typu firma warszawska.

Praefa na swoje ściany zalecała 4 lata temu 12 cm styropianu (ściana zewnętrzna 15 cm). Oczywiście można więcej, ale po co jeśli wystarczy tyle?

Strop mam z płyt KG i na to wdmuchane 30 cm ekofibru (ekofiber - bardzo praktyczny i wygodny materiał ocieplający). Poddasze nieużytkowe czyli nieocieplone.

Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## KK_Chotomow

Wszystkie materiały do Legalettu przyjechały z Gdańska.

Te kilka centymetrów więcej jest "ciepłym" zapasem. Idę o zakład, że w czasach oszczędzania energii za parę lat te kilka centymetrów więcej stanie się standardem.

Dzięki za informacje,

KK

----------


## Piotr O.

Dzięki KK za nowe dla mnie info o zmianach technologicznych. 
Powodzenia w dalszych etapach budowy.
Piotr

----------


## deRoot

> ...aha budowę od podstaw do stanu deweloperskiego będzie realizował firma pref-bud z mysłwoic.


jakiś problem z terminem rozpoczęcia u nich? nie są zawaleni robotą na rok naprzód   :Wink2:  ?

----------


## siemka

a ja wam zazdroszcze.....juz mija miesiąc jak wysłałem "skany" mojego projektu do warszawskiej firmy KeramzytProjekt i cisza mimo emaila z przypomnieniem.........ta firma to jakas lipa....olała mnie zupełnie.  :Evil:

----------


## siemka

a ja wam zazdroszcze.....juz mija miesiąc jak wysłałem "skany" mojego projektu do warszawskiej firmy KeramzytProjekt i cisza mimo emaila z przypomnieniem.........ta firma to jakas lipa....olała mnie zupełnie.  :Evil:

----------


## siemka

a ja wam zazdroszcze.....juz mija miesiąc jak wysłałem "skany" mojego projektu do warszawskiej firmy KeramzytProjekt i cisza mimo emaila z przypomnieniem.........ta firma to jakas lipa....olała mnie zupełnie.  :Evil:

----------


## BaB

> Napisał BaB
> 
> ...aha budowę od podstaw do stanu deweloperskiego będzie realizował firma pref-bud z mysłwoic.
> 
> 
> jakiś problem z terminem rozpoczęcia u nich? nie są zawaleni robotą na rok naprzód   ?


Dzwoniłem w kwietniu to terminy wolne mieli jeszcze na sierpień. Ja raczej idę w kierunku budowy etapowej jak radził Piotr O. bo nie spodziewałem się tak kosmicznej wyceny jak dostałem z powyższej firmy.

----------


## deRoot

> Napisał deRoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał BaB
> 
> ...


a możesz zdradzić szczegóły tej wyceny? może być na PW...

----------


## siemka

Ja takze własnie dostałem"kosmiczną" wycenę.......chyba postradali rozum, szybko przeliczyłem....cena 125 mkw jest równa tradycyjnym fundamentom i bardzo dobrej klasy pompy ciepła z CWU........jak przeczytałem to myslałem, że pękne ze smiechu.......chyba znana tu powszechnie z nazwy firma wyczuła w panujacym szaleństwie cenowym sposób na niezły zarobek......gdyby ktos z szanownych forumowiczów przesłał mi swoja wycene np. z przed miesiaca to byłbym w stanie zainteresować tym UOKIK   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## waski77

proszę was o radę.
mam mało czasu i duży dylemat - podpowiedzcie mi jak rozwiązać ogrzewanie poddasza w domu posadowionym na legalecie.
co jest dobrą alternatywą dla legaletu w stropie?
czas mnie nagli więc będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi

----------


## boruta1

też się nad tym zastanawiam   :Confused:  

po pierwsze oprócz letaletu na parterze będę miał kominek jako dodatkowe żródło.

No i mechaniczna wentylacja z rekuperacją co pozwoli na w miarę wyrównanie temp. w domku. 

mam nadzieję   :Confused:    albo raczej tak mi się wydaje.


Chciałbym wentylację puścić przez kominek (gdzieś na forum juz czytałem o tym) to pozwoli chyba na dogrzanie poddasza użytkowego mojego domku.

Nie pytaj sie co to znaczy puścic przez kominek bo jeszcze nie zgłebiłem tematu.


No i dalej zastanawiam (tak jak ty) się czy w stropie zrobić lagalett czy może elektryczne (n.p. podłogowe bo jednak wierzę w podłogówkę badziej niż w grzejniki) bo u mnie gazu nie będzie.


Myśle, że przydałaby się jeszcze informacja od Ciebie czy masz legalett elektryczny czy n.p. na gaz no i jakiego typu pomieszczenia planujesz na górze no i ile m.kw masz na górze.

Jak gaz to alternatywą pewnie jest zwykła podłogówka zasilana z tego samego piecyka gazowego (n.p. kondensacyjnego, który podobno nadaje się świetnie do niskotemperaturowego ogrzewania)


Mam nadzieję, że ktos się jeszcze odezwie i podpowie ci więcej.

----------


## jkrzyz

Witam.
Krótka relacja z legalettowania, które było już miesiąc temu.
Legaletowcy chcieli być przy robieniu wykopu, więc ze wszystkim czekałem na nich.
Jakimś cudem udało się zgrać koparkę i pogodę na poniedzałek rano.
Ekipa L. wytyczyła wykop i zaczęło się. Kopanie trwało cały dzień. Panowie L. niezbyt pilnowali koparkowego i wykop wyszedł nieco większy niż planowany niestety. Najlepsze było, że musiałem na koniec faceta opieprzyć żeby przestał wreszcie kopać.
Pod koniec dnia okazało się, że koparką nie da się rozprowadzić piachu w wykopie i potrzebna jest koparko-ładowarka z napędem na obie osie.
Wtorek rano szukałem jak szalony owej ładowarki. Skończyło się na pościgu szosą mińską i przechwyceniu gdzieś pod Konikiem. Ładowarka była na czas.
Miałem jeszcze stres z piachem, bo człowiek który miał ów dostarczyć nawalił. Nota bene ten sam dostarczał koparkę, więc mam podejrzenia że przewymiarowany wykop nie całkiem był przypadkowy. Zamówiłem więc piach w jeszcze jednej firmie i tak połączone siły dały radę, dzięki czemu podbudowa była gotowa na koniec dnia (wtorek). Żeby nie było zbyt sielankowo dodam, że w międzyczasie straciłem samochód i od tego czasu sieję grozę na drogach i ulicach oplem mojego ojca.
Następne trzy dni legaleciarze rozkładali swoje zabawki.
Styro i kanalizę przywieźli ze sobą. Tu niestety zaczynają się uwagi do jakości wykonania. Kawałki styropianu łączone były przy pomocy pianki montażowej. Ta sama pianka służyła do uszczelniania wszelkich dziur w styropianie. Panowie mieli ze sobą dwa pojemniki owej pianki i kiedy się skończyła to po prostu przestali jej używać, pozostawiając piękne dziury, chyba po to, żeby mi za ciepło na tym ich wyrobie nie było. Następna rzecz. Kopara mi opadła do ziemi jak mi pan J oświadczył, że muszę mu zapewnić deski szalunkowe, bo on nie ma.
Co ciekawe, niedaleko robili inną płytę i tam z kolei deski mieli, za to nie mieli folii do przykrycia betonu, którą u mnie mieli. Suma sumarum zapłaciłem za te deski. Zostały zresztą u mnie i się przydały potem.
W środę dowiedziałem się, że muszę podpisać wuzetkę, bo transport przyszedł. Zaciekawiony zbadałem sprawę i okazało się, że legalett dostarczył mi tonę stali i kupę rurek. Na uwagę że ja zamawiałem płytę a te zabawki mnie nie interesują otrzymałem odpowiedź, że albo podpisuję, albo oni zwijają manatki. Grzecznie zapytałem się, co będzie jak podpiszę i na przykład wszystko "dostanie nóg"
Dowiedziałem się, że wtedy to już mój problem. Trochę mnie szlag trafił przyznaję, bo nie lubię jak mnie tak robią w trąbę. Nic to jednak nie dało, erupcję panowie przeczekali ze spokojem, widać nie pierwszy raz to był i przywykli.
Tak więc stal leżała na środku wsi i z domu niemalże słyszałem jak woła "halo panowie złodzieje, tu jestem". Szczęśliwie złodzieje głusi albo zajęci byli bardziej intratną robotą. Bez większych zgrzytów przebiegło układanie tego wszystkiego na miejscu. Z ciekawszych rzeczy, odkryłem w trakcie że kominek mi zrobili nie tam gdzie chciałem, ale po złożeniu reklamacji w centrali szybko przeprojektowali kanały i po problemie. Trochę zdało mi się, że otulina zbrojenia miejscami wyszła nieco za mała albo i żadna ale machnąłem ręką, bo to było kilka miejsc na całej płycie.
Na koniec wyszło małe opóźnienie bo betoniarnia przesunęła dostawę z soboty na poniedziałek. Kiedy przyjechałem po pracy, płyta już była wylana i przykryta folią. Tak też czekała tydzień na majstra.
Wtedy też odkryłem ostatnią niespodziankę, Mianowicie legaleciarze mieli posprzątać po sobie, co też prawie uczynili.  Problem w tym, że odpadki spalili, a pozostałość dyskretnie przysypali piaskiem. Na koniec przygody z legaletem miałem wątpliwą przyjemność wykopywać i wywozić śmierdzące resztki.

Podsumowując: szybko, sprawnie, precyzyjnie. Wymagają nieco przypilnowania. Trzeba zawczasu przygotować się i mieć awaryjnie koparko-ładowarkę, piach na podbudowę i jakiś schowek na stal i inne materiały. Zanim wyjadą, odgrzebać ognisko i zaproponować, żeby zabrali ze sobą.
Jak za te pieniądze chciało by się, żeby obsługa była nieco lepsza, ale w sumie nie jest źle.

Dla zainteresowanych mogę wystawić fotki.

----------


## mika31

Jkrzyż ja to ci chyba flaszkę powinnam postawić  :big grin:  

U mnie było troszkę inaczej.
Koparkę wzięłam w spadku po jkrzyż, wogóle za nią nie ganiałam, a mogłabym po legalett miałam umówiony na poniedziełek po weekendzie, a tydzień wcześniej dzwoniąc w jakiejś sprawie do legalettu dowiedziałam się, że oni planują przyjechać za dwa dni, zdziwieni, że nikt mi nie powiedział,  a ja w lesie.
Piachu też nie szukałam, bo mi Pan P. z L. podał namiar na piach, który jkrzyż brał.
Rzeczywiście oszczędzali na piancę, ale pomarudziłam i Pan P. powiedział, że to wypełnią jeszcze, co zrobili. Nie zdawałam sobie sprawy, że to z braku pianki. No, ale jest OK.
Nic nie musiałam podpisywać. WZ za mój styropian podpisał jkrzyż  :Lol:   (normalnie gościu jesteś wielki). Może jkrzyż pilnował, bo nic nie ukradli  :Wink2:  .
Na resztę też nie podpisywałam. Może dlatego, że żadko wpadaliśmy. Tylko wieczorem. Deski na szalunki kupilismy tylko na tarasy, które nam się zamaniły w ostatniej chwili i robił je nam Pan P.
Kominek zaprojektowali w fatalnym miejscu. Ściana 144, a kominek niemalże z samego brzegu tej ściany. U jkrzyż było jeszcze gorzej, przyznaję. Robi to babka, ale kompletnie bez wyczucia estetyki. Zwróćcie na to uwagę
U mnie mógł pomóc juz tylko Pan P. . Nie robiąc problemu poprzesuwał mi ten kominek na srodek ściany.
Ogólnie jestem zadowolona. Na ra zie. Pan P. bardzo miły człowiek, szło się ze wszystkim dogadać.
Najgorzej wygląda sprawa z garażem, a właściwie ze ściana między domem a nieogrzewanym garażem. Zrobię zdjęcia to mi poradzicie może co z tym zrobić.
Acha jeszcze sprawa z przepustem wody. Umieściłam go zaraz przy scianie, więc nie dali mi docelowych rurek. Dopiero jak sie spytałam a jakby to było jakby wyjście wody było na środku domu, dowiedziałam się, że wtedy daliby docelowe rurki. Na pytanie, a dlaczego teraz ich nie daliście, usłyszałam, jakby Pani chciała to bysmy dali.
Kurcze jakbym wiedziała to bym chciała  :smile: . Ale mam nadzieję, że hydraulik jakoś to wciśnie.

----------


## deRoot

dzisiaj otrzymałem (WSTĘPNĄ) wycenę legalett'u. dom parterowy, zabudowa 235m2, ogrzewany prądem/gazem. wyliczyli (WSTĘPNIE) na 98,5/101,5 tys. złociszy + vat (cena bez koparki - ok. 2500+vat i podsypki 300ton - ?+vat). dużo, czy mało? koleżanka dostała tydzień temu wycenę samych fundamentów w technologii tradycyjnej na 100.ooo+vat (zabudowa o 20m2 większa)...

----------


## piotr.nowy

No to wychodzi że tanio , jakkolwiek dziwnie to brzmi przy cenie 100000 netto za fundament.  :Roll:

----------


## boruta1

Wydaje mi się, że te 100.000 koleżanki za fundament to przesada.

zobacz sobie post

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...ament&start=60


ludzie płacą mniej

Troche strzelam ale wydaje mi się, że to wychodzi ok. 2x drożej no ale przecież legalet to nie tylko fundament ale tez ogrzewanie.


Zdaje się, że to juz tutaj ktos pisał wcześniej

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Wydaje mi się, że te 100.000 koleżanki za fundament to przesada.
> 
> zobacz sobie post
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...ament&start=60
> 
> 
> ludzie płacą mniej
> 
> ...


Też myślę , że 100.000 to "lekko "dużo. ale z drugiej strony 255m2 pow.zabudowy to ponad 2x więcej niż przecietnie... , a i ceny jakoś ostatnio nie spadają.  :sad:

----------


## Piotr O.

Waski77

Z mojej wiedzy wynika, że najczęściej przy Legalett elektrycznym na poddaszu stosuje się grzejniki elektryczne (np. tanie w eksploatacji konwertorowe). W połączeniu z fundamentem Legalett warto zrobić kominek z rozprowadzeniem do pokoi na górze, a grzejniki elektr. stosować szczególnie przy dużych mrozach.

Powodzenia
Piotr

PS Ceny na materiały w ostatnich miesiącach "oszalały". Cement z 300 zł w marcu na 600 obecnie. Bloczki z 3,50 za szt. na 12,50. Ale pomału sytuacja się stabilizuje m.in. za sprawą dostaw ze Słowacji, gdzie jest trochę taniej.

My wstrzymaliśmy budowę garażu w oczekiwaniu na lepsze czasy. Może kiedyś nadejdą  ::-(:

----------


## waski77

jkrzyz i mika 31 - kto wam to robił?
mieliście niezłą jazdę. ja przy płycie fundamentowej skorzystałem z pref-budu z mysłowic - może są drodzy, ale...
zero gonienia koparki, zero szukania piachu i stali, desek do szalunków. jeszcze mi desek zostało. 
zabrakło im troszeczkę stali - wsiadł pracownik do auta i pojechał dokupić. 
wszelkie dziury( nie było ich dużo ), łączenia elementów brzegowych - wszystko popiankowane.
podstawiłem kubeł na śmieci - to wrzucali. nic nie sprzątałem.
jedyną rzecz, którą zapewniłem pracownikom to kawa.
cała robota trwała 8 dni roboczych od a do z. jestem zadowolony z ich pracy.  


po długich przemyśleniach postanowiliśmy zrobić legalett w stropie - a co! jak się bawić to na całego. zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. czekam na rozpoczęcie prac.

----------


## boruta1

> jkrzyz i mika 31 - kto wam to robił?
> mieliście niezłą jazdę. ja przy płycie fundamentowej skorzystałem z pref-budu z mysłowic - może są drodzy, ale...
> zero gonienia koparki, zero szukania piachu i stali, desek do szalunków. jeszcze mi desek zostało. 
> zabrakło im troszeczkę stali - wsiadł pracownik do auta i pojechał dokupić. 
> wszelkie dziury( nie było ich dużo ), łączenia elementów brzegowych - wszystko popiankowane.
> podstawiłem kubeł na śmieci - to wrzucali. nic nie sprzątałem.
> jedyną rzecz, którą zapewniłem pracownikom to kawa.
> cała robota trwała 8 dni roboczych od a do z. jestem zadowolony z ich pracy.  
> 
> ...



Ciekawe. Tez o tym myślę.

Jaki masz projekt domu?

Z czego masz ściany?

Masz jakieś informacje jak ten legalett w stropie jest robiony?  Na ich stronie nie ma za bardzo szczegółów. 

Możesz zdradzić ile Cie wyniesie cały legalett?

----------


## waski77

buduję prosty dom - APS 108 z archi projektu.
ściany - niestety z powodu zbyt późnego szukania materiałów mam z tego co dostałem a nie z tego co chciałem. buduję z bk z łagiszy. a chciałem z ceramiki ( max ).
 co do robienia legaletu w stropie to wiem tylko tyle ze ma to być filigran ( nie pytaj mnie co to takiego bo budownictwo to nie moja broszka ). jak to będzie wyglądać to bedę mógł powiedzieć za dwa tygodnie - od początku lipca zaczynają u mnie robić.
co do ceny... hmmm, to najbardziej boli. nie ukrywam że drogo ale...
mnie to kosztuje 40000.
myślałem nad tym długo czy w to się pakować bo pewno można rozwiązać problem dużo taniej. nie ukrywam że liczę na to, iż to ogrzewanie się sprawdzi a wtedy na pewno nie będę żałował wydanej kasy. jestem z natury leniwy ( urodziłem się w niedzielę   :smile:   ) i komfort mieszkania jest dla mnie bardzo ważny.

----------


## boruta1

dzięki za odpowiedź.

Jakbyś miał jakies zdjęcia z etapów wykonania tego legaletu w stropie to polecam się niesmiało    :smile:  


Ja tez nie jestem budowlańcem ale z tego co wyczytałem to filigran to taka cienka zbrojona płyta betonowa, na którą układasz kolejne zbrojenie i wylewasz betonem na budowie. Rzeczywiście brzmi to dość rozsądnie, żeby w czymś takim robić legalett.

cena rzeczywiście spora no ale tak jak napisałeś "obadamy"

Lenistwo jest twórcze więc oby przyniosło Ci to rzeczywiste korzyści   :Wink2:  

Pytałem sie o ściany bo zauważyłem, że wiele osób decydujących sie na legalett robi ściany w technologii praefa. Musze przyznac się, że interesuję sie tym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## waski77

ja też chciałem ściany z praefy ale legalety plus ściany przerosły moje możliwości.
zrezygnowaliśmy ze ścian i zostaliśmy przy legaletach. wg przedstawionych wcześniej mi kalkulacji zaoszczędzę ok 30000. za to mam już co nieco do wnętrza

----------


## boruta1

> ja też chciałem ściany z praefy ale legalety plus ściany przerosły moje możliwości.
> zrezygnowaliśmy ze ścian i zostaliśmy przy legaletach. wg przedstawionych wcześniej mi kalkulacji zaoszczędzę ok 30000. za to mam już co nieco do wnętrza


Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem - zaoszczędzisz 30 tpln na normalnych ścianach zamiast praefy?

Możesz podać takie kalkulacje. Bardzo mnie to interesuje bo właśnie jestem na etapie podejmowania szukania najwłaściwszej również pod kątem moich możliwości finansowych technologii.

----------


## waski77

może ciut się źle wyraziłem, ale tylko trochę.
wycena budowy w technologii praefa z legeletami była na 290 tyś.
ja wg moich szacunków powinienem do tego samego stanu niewiele przekroczyć 250. gdyby nie te skoki cen to zmieściłbym się nawet w 250.
do tego dochodzą kwiatki typu : w umowie były policzone dachówki Brass a ja kupiłem Bogen a to kilka tysięcy różnicy.
no ale udało mi sie zaoszczędzić na robociźnie murarzy, drewnie na dach, robociźnie za dach. 
oczywiście jest jedna podstawowa róznica - wprowadzę sie za rok ( dopiero ).
powiem szczerze: gdyby nie fakt że ta różnica musiała by być wzięta jako dodatkowa kwota kredytu ( mógłbym, ale nie chciałem przekraczać pewnej kwoty kredytu ) to mój wybór byłby tylko jeden - praefa.

----------


## krzysztof_o

Mój dom będzie stawiała praefa we wrześniu 38 tydzień to wtedy będe mógł coś powiedzieć na ten temat na razie czekam na wytyczne co do płyty fundamentowej

----------


## boruta1

> Mój dom będzie stawiała praefa we wrześniu 38 tydzień to wtedy będe mógł coś powiedzieć na ten temat na razie czekam na wytyczne co do płyty fundamentowej


Można trochę szczegółów?


Ile czasu zajeło Ci ustalanie szczegółów z wykonawcą?

Kiedy poszło zamówienie do Praefy?

Jaka firma będzie Twoim wykonawcą?

----------


## krzysztof_o

W poniedziałek góra wtorek otrzymam z praefy wytyczne dotyczące płyty fundamentowej i wtedy rozpoczynam prace ziemne. dom będzie z piwnicą i od płyty fundamentowej aż po więźbe całość stawia praefa. Termin ustaliłem w tydzień a dopiero potem podpisywałem umowe którą wcześniej dostałem do wglądu i akceptacji. Do tej pory wszysyko jest ok.

----------


## _ANIA

Witajcie, my również zdecydowaliśmy się na Legalett   :smile:   Tylko na parterze. Lubimy nowinki techniczne, mam nadzieję, że dobrze na tym wyjdziemy   :big grin:   Czytanie Waszych postów wprawia mnie w dobry humor - wygląda na to, że jesteście zadowoleni   :Lol:   Najbardziej martwię się tym szumem od działania Legalettu - nie chciałabym, żeby to było słychać...

Pozdrawiam serdecznie, poczytam jeszcze ten wątek, to może będę w stanie coś mądrego napisać   :Wink2:  Albo o coś sensownego się zapytać   :Lol:

----------


## boruta1

> Witajcie, my również zdecydowaliśmy się na Legalett    Tylko na parterze. Lubimy nowinki techniczne, mam nadzieję, że dobrze na tym wyjdziemy    Czytanie Waszych postów wprawia mnie w dobry humor - wygląda na to, że jesteście zadowoleni    Najbardziej martwię się tym szumem od działania Legalettu - nie chciałabym, żeby to było słychać...
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie, poczytam jeszcze ten wątek, to może będę w stanie coś mądrego napisać   Albo o coś sensownego się zapytać


A co na pietrze?

----------


## _ANIA

*Boruta*, na piętrze będą grzejniki elektryczne (konwektorowe? nie jestem pewna, czy to się tak nazywa). W naszej okolicy nie ma gazu, a nie chcieliśmy mieć butli na działce, więc go w ogóle nie rozważaliśmy. Prąd wydał nam się w tym momencie najsensowniejszy. Dodatkowo grzejniki będą wspierane kominkiem (jak nam się będzie chciało w nim palić   :Lol:  )

----------


## boruta1

> *Boruta*, na piętrze będą grzejniki elektryczne (konwektorowe? nie jestem pewna, czy to się tak nazywa). W naszej okolicy nie ma gazu, a nie chcieliśmy mieć butli na działce, więc go w ogóle nie rozważaliśmy. Prąd wydał nam się w tym momencie najsensowniejszy. Dodatkowo grzejniki będą wspierane kominkiem (jak nam się będzie chciało w nim palić   )



dzięki.

Ja mam na razie głowe pełną różnych koncepcji odnośnie piętra ale nic konkretnie.  kalafiorów   :Wink2:   nie rozważam na razie bo chciałbym mieć swobodę pod ścianami. tez nie mam gazu i myslę o legalecie (troche drogie) a może jakaś podłogówka na prąd wspierana kominkiem, które tez będę posiadał.

Myśle tez o kolektorach słonecznych i pompie ale nie wiem w jakiej konfiguracji.


No więc metod dużo   :Confused:   ale nie moge na razie na nic konkretnego się zdecydować.  

Dlatego podpytuję   :Wink2:

----------


## _ANIA

Widzę, *boruta,* że masz podobne dylematy do moich   :smile:  Mieszkam teraz w domu ogrzewanym gazem i ciężko mi się przyzwyczaić do myśli o kuchence elektrycznej   :Lol:  Ale w okolicy nie ma gazu a nie chcę mieć butli na działce... No i martwią mnie podwyżki cen gazu i innych "źródeł ciepła"   :cry:  Zależy mi na pewnej "niezależności" od Rządu, od cen... Dlatego robię to ocieplanie kominkiem, będę montowała też kolektory słoneczne (będziemy próbować ogrzewać nimi wodę). No i kopię studnię   :Lol:   Ale to trochę nie na temat   :Lol:  A ogrzewania podłogowego na piętrze nie chcę, bo chcę mieć klepkę. Już i tak na dole zrezygnowałam całkowicie z drewna na podłodze. Na piętrze nie zamierzam!   :big grin:  

Ech... takie to dylematy inwestora   :smile:   W tej chwili jednak bardziej martwię się, kto mi ten dom wybuduje i za co... No i kiedy, bo sprawy w urzędach sie ciągną   :Evil:

----------


## boruta1

> Ech... takie to dylematy inwestora    W tej chwili jednak bardziej martwię się, kto mi ten dom wybuduje i za co... No i kiedy, bo sprawy w urzędach sie ciągną


dlatego własnie myslę o praefie - ale to niestety tez trochę nie na temat więc nie będe ciąnął

----------


## stupkiewicz

Witam szanownych Bobów budowniczych  :wink: 

Jestem na etapie burzy mózgu dot.wyboru - czym grzać. Po przejrzeniu forum muszę powiedzieć jedno - każdy chwali swoje  :smile: . Wszyscy są zachwyceni swoim ogrzewaniem niezależnie od tego czy jest to ekogroszek, gaz, PC, piece akumulacyjne czy konwektory. Niestety zawsze znajdzie się "opozycja" która stwierdzi że ten system jest jak lokata - bez sensu. No i dzięki temu zatoczyłem koło i jestem w punkcie wyjścia - nie wiem nic.

Jako że biorę też pod uwagę legalett postanowiłem zacząć od was  :wink: . Muszę powiedzieć że jak zacząłem czytać ten wątek byłem bardzo napalony na L. - akumulacja ciepła w podłodze, użycie tylko taniego prądu, powietrze w podłodze zamiast wody/prądu, niskie koszty eksploatacji. Niestety w miarę rozwijania wątku mina mi coraz bardziej rzedła. Naturalnie cena była jednym z największych gwoździ do trumny - prawie 500zł/m2 to 'dość' drogo. Jednak jeszcze zupełne nie odrzuciłem tego systemu. Powód? Buduję mały dom - niecałe 90m2 - więc cena nie będzie taka straszna mam nadzieję.

Dlatego chciałbym dowiedzieć się jakie faktycznie są koszty eksploatacji. W reklamówkach wychodzi że grzeje się prawie za darmo http://gliwa.pl/pl/20_domy_prefabryk...ia_szkieletowa. 128m2 i 1150zł za sezon grzania - no bomba 9zł za grzanie metra2 w sezonie. Jednak wiadomo że tak różowo nie jest - nawet największy zwolennik L. - Piotr O - z tego co wyczytałem płaci dwa razy więcej niż reklamowane 9zł. Z tego co wyczytałem to przy 95m2 wychodzi mu 1650zł za sezon czyli 17zł i z tego co pamiętam posiłkuje się kominkiem. A to już rewelacją żadną nie jest. Taki wynik otrzymuje np. 'znany' Jezier który grzeje konwektorami których koszt instalacji jest x razy mniejszy niż legalettu. Dlatego jeśli to możliwe to pochwalcie się swoimi rachunkami za sezon 2006/2007 - samo grzanie i czy ewentualnie wspomagane kominkiem.

Czy ktoś liczył może koszt podłogówki na legalettcie i na kablach grzewczych czy piecu elektrycznym? Wiem że były takie próby zastosowania idei akumulacji ciepła w inny sposób (zasobnik na wodę 1000L czy akumulator woskowy). Może po prosu samemu zrobić płytę fundamentowa i dać normalą podłogówkę. Jeśli to różnica 5000zł to może nie warto się bawić ale jeśli 15000zł to jest o co się bić.

pozdrawiam, Jacek

----------


## boruta1

> Witam szanownych Bobów budowniczych 
> 
> Jestem na etapie burzy mózgu dot.wyboru - czym grzać. Po przejrzeniu forum muszę powiedzieć jedno - każdy chwali swoje . Wszyscy są zachwyceni swoim ogrzewaniem niezależnie od tego czy jest to ekogroszek, gaz, PC, piece akumulacyjne czy konwektory. Niestety zawsze znajdzie się "opozycja" która stwierdzi że ten system jest jak lokata - bez sensu. No i dzięki temu zatoczyłem koło i jestem w punkcie wyjścia - nie wiem nic.
> 
> Jako że biorę też pod uwagę legalett postanowiłem zacząć od was . Muszę powiedzieć że jak zacząłem czytać ten wątek byłem bardzo napalony na L. - akumulacja ciepła w podłodze, użycie tylko taniego prądu, powietrze w podłodze zamiast wody/prądu, niskie koszty eksploatacji. Niestety w miarę rozwijania wątku mina mi coraz bardziej rzedła. Naturalnie cena była jednym z największych gwoździ do trumny - prawie 500zł/m2 to 'dość' drogo. Jednak jeszcze zupełne nie odrzuciłem tego systemu. Powód? Buduję mały dom - niecałe 90m2 - więc cena nie będzie taka straszna mam nadzieję.
> 
> Dlatego chciałbym dowiedzieć się jakie faktycznie są koszty eksploatacji. W reklamówkach wychodzi że grzeje się prawie za darmo http://gliwa.pl/pl/20_domy_prefabryk...ia_szkieletowa. 128m2 i 1150zł za sezon grzania - no bomba 9zł za grzanie metra2 w sezonie. Jednak wiadomo że tak różowo nie jest - nawet największy zwolennik L. - Piotr O - z tego co wyczytałem płaci dwa razy więcej niż reklamowane 9zł. Z tego co wyczytałem to przy 95m2 wychodzi mu 1650zł za sezon czyli 17zł i z tego co pamiętam posiłkuje się kominkiem. A to już rewelacją żadną nie jest. Taki wynik otrzymuje np. 'znany' Jezier który grzeje konwektorami których koszt instalacji jest x razy mniejszy niż legalettu. Dlatego jeśli to możliwe to pochwalcie się swoimi rachunkami za sezon 2006/2007 - samo grzanie i czy ewentualnie wspomagane kominkiem.
> 
> Czy ktoś liczył może koszt podłogówki na legalettcie i na kablach grzewczych czy piecu elektrycznym? Wiem że były takie próby zastosowania idei akumulacji ciepła w inny sposób (zasobnik na wodę 1000L czy akumulator woskowy). Może po prosu samemu zrobić płytę fundamentowa i dać normalą podłogówkę. Jeśli to różnica 5000zł to może nie warto się bawić ale jeśli 15000zł to jest o co się bić.
> ...




Może trochę upraszczam ale:

- ciepły dom - n.p. sciana  dwuwarstwowa z 15-20 cm styropianu
- wentylacja mechaniczna (z rekuperacją i GWC)

To Ci obniży koszty ogrzewania znacząco ale nie potrafię powiedziec ile bo jeszcze nie mam   :smile:  

Natomiast wybór konkretnego systemu to druga sprawa związana z tym na co cię stać, czym masz n.p. gaz na działce.

----------


## stupkiewicz

Sprawa ocieplenia, wentylacji itp. to inna inszość i temat na inny wątek. Swoją drogą to już postanowione - dom będzie ciepły bo raczej wszyscy są zgodni do jednego że ocieplenie 'się zwraca'. Temat 'dom pasywny' czy 'ileś litrowy nie jest mi obcy i na pewno będę się posiłkował doświadczeniami i w tej dziedzinie. Tam jednak sprawa jest chyba bardziej oczywista  :wink: . 

Co do gazu to we wsi jest ale nie mam go przy działce. Inna sprawa to bardzo przemawia do mnie kalkulacja Jeziera nt.jego podejścia do gazu. Mój dom jest dość mały więc grzanie prądem w ten czy inny sposób powinno być dobrym pomysłem.

----------


## boruta1

> Sprawa ocieplenia, wentylacji itp. to inna inszość i temat na inny wątek. Swoją drogą to już postanowione - dom będzie ciepły bo raczej wszyscy są zgodni do jednego że ocieplenie 'się zwraca'. Temat 'dom pasywny' czy 'ileś litrowy nie jest mi obcy i na pewno będę się posiłkował doświadczeniami i w tej dziedzinie. Tam jednak sprawa jest chyba bardziej oczywista . 
> 
> Co do gazu to we wsi jest ale nie mam go przy działce. Inna sprawa to bardzo przemawia do mnie kalkulacja Jeziera nt.jego podejścia do gazu. Mój dom jest dość mały więc grzanie prądem w ten czy inny sposób powinno być dobrym pomysłem.


Oki

Kumam czcze

niech wypowiedza się użytkownicy   :Wink2:

----------


## stupkiewicz

I jeszcze zagadka legalettu - może ktoś mi to wytłumaczy 'naukowo'. Patrząc na sposób grzania L. to nic innego jak zwykła podłogówka. Utrzymuje temperaturę w domu poprzez oddawanie ciepła z podłogi która jest ... letnia. 

Ktoś poprzednio się wypowiadał nt.ciepła podłogi - że można zmniejszyć temperaturę podłogówki 'zwyklej' aby chodziła na tych samych temperaturach co legalett. Pewnie że można - ale czy utrzyma ona temperaturę? Przecież jeśli wykorzystujemy całą powierzchnię podłogi, podgrzeway ją do temperatury X i jest w domu 20stC to jeśli ją obniżymy ją o 5stC to nie ma haka - w domu będzie pewnie 17stC. Jak już pisałem - teoretycznie wsio ryba podłodze co ją grzeje - no ale może mi to ktoś wyjaśni.

pozdrawiam, Jacek

----------


## mika31

Mam nadzieję, że ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda z już użytkujących, bo mam pilne pytanko.
Gdzie instaluje się drzwi wejściowe i tarasowe? Czy na styku profilu styro z płytą?
Drzwi już kurcze mam i są chyba lekko cofnięte w głąb od tego styku.

----------


## mika31

I jeszcze jedno pytanie.
Nie mamy jeszcze agregatów zainstalowanych, ale w tym miejscu na agregaty stoi woda. Spotkaliście się z tym? Czy cała instalacja na tym nie ucierpi?

----------


## tacim

Tak czytałem wczoraj wieczorem prawie 3,5 godziny od deski do deski cały temat i wyszedłem z założenia, że posiadając działkę w centrum miasta z gazem i prądem lepiej nie robić legaletu. Czy ktoś mnie wyprowadzi z błędu.

----------


## mika31

Ja nie  :big grin:  .
Ale niestety nie mam działki w centrum, nie mam gazu, ani tym bardziej tych dwóch na raz  :big grin:  .

----------


## tacim

No rozumiem a gdybyś miał to co byś zrobił?

----------


## tacim

O sorki gdyś miała chyba powinno być. Ala nie posiadając gazu osobiście chyba bym zaatakował legalett plus kominek ale bez wpięcia w instalację + rekuperator.

----------


## mika31

Tak jak mówiłam. Ja nie wyprowadze cię z błędu.
Mając takie warunki jak ty zdecydowałabym się na gaz oczywiście.
Chociaż być może jak zacznę legalett używać to to odszczekam, bo sam proces budowy z i na legalecie to była bajka. Szybko, sprawnie, czysto.
Jakbym miała się jeszcze teraz bujać z co, wylewkami itp...  :Roll:  
A tak mimo, że murarz mi sie grzebał z 3 miesiące, bo ze 4 roboty na raz wziął, to po 4 miesiącach mam już stan developerski.

----------


## tacim

no to gratki prawie finisz.

----------


## j-j

Bardzo ważne dla mnie pytanie do użytkowników Legalettu-

Jakiego uziarnienia zastosowano żwir pod płytą?

pzdr

----------


## mika31

> Bardzo ważne dla mnie pytanie do użytkowników Legalettu-
> 
> Jakiego uziarnienia zastosowano żwir pod płytą?
> 
> pzdr


Mam na rachunku zapisane kopalniak. Nie wiem czy taka informacja ci starczy.

----------


## j-j

Już jest OK , wiem  :smile:

----------


## boruta1

no to może update cenowy   :smile:  


dostałem ostatnio ofertę na legalett w stropie 70 mkw - 16400 PLN +VAT.

Co o tym myślicie?  

Wydaje się, że nieźle.  :Confused:  

Czy użytkownicy legaletu w stropie powiedzieli by coś na temat jak głośno to pracuje?

----------


## mika31

Pytanie do posiadaczy wymiennika kominkowego.
Ile mieliście miejsca miedzy rurami do wymiennika? I jaki kominek wam tam wszedł?
Ja mam nie całe 60cm. Jak odjąć od tego jeszcze wełnę między wkładem a rurami to nie wiem co ja tam zmieszczę  :cry:  .

----------


## 3City

Witam. Od dawna interesuje sie legaletem, mam projekt calkiem duzego domu. Wczoraj dostalem wycene projektu: 189 m2 fundamentu 90.600+vat, plus strop (189m minus  pustka nad salonem) 26.900+vat. Duzo kasy, wiec na pewno chcialbym sie skontaktowac sie z uzytkownikiem legalettu, w realu zeby porozmawiac o wadach i zaletach. Jesli ktos bedzie na tyle uprzejmy zeby poswiecic mi pol godzinki na mala prezentacje bede bardzo wdzieczny. Mieszkam 150 km na polnoc od wawy, ale dojade nawet do Zakopanego czy do Szczecina. Moj kontakt [email protected], 505075522. Z gory dziekuje.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie
Już o tym pisałem tu na forum i sporo osób skorzystało. Jeśli Kogoś interesują doświadczenia jak się mieszka w Legalett + Praefa, to proszę o kontakt na priw.
Niestety z barku czasu zaglądam tu coraz rzadziej, by dzielić sie ponownie tym, co można znaleźć już na tym forum w obszernej korespondencji.
Legalett się rozwija (np. nowe rozwiązania rur, wkładu kominkowego) i dziś, gdybym budował ponownie, tym bardziej wybrałbym ten fundament grzewczy, który używam od 4 lat z powodzeniem
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Polecam październikowy nr "Muratora", w którym jest artykuł o Legalett.

----------


## brodkins

witam. 
czy ktoś ma doświadczenie z podmokłymi działkami?  :Wink2:  
z tego co poczytałem tu i tam legallet jest lekiem na wątpliwej stabilności tereny...
mam na oku działkę, ale ponoć wiosna jest tam mokro, zimą kupa śniegu, wilgoć generalnie, bo to na dnie niewielkiej góreczki(ok 3 m do szczytu) . cena bardzo konkurencyjna - zaoszczędziłbym ze 40tys. 
czy warto? 
czy sam legallet zabezpieczyłby dom przed wilgocią?   :Confused:   czy dodatkowo trzeba by projektować jakieś studzienki  i drenaże?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj
Wg stanu mojej wiedzy na ten temat, to właśnie Legalett nadaje się na taki teren. Polecam jednak zapytać o szczegóły specjalistów z Legalett w Gdańsku (najlepiej inż. Wojciecha Naruckiego).

Powodzenia

PS 40 tys. to niezła sumka, jak Ci potwierdzą to 10% dla mnie   :smile:

----------


## MCB

1. Pytanko o termostaty.

W projekcie mam ich kilka sztuk w odpowiednich pomieszczeniach.
Ponieważ, jak to wynika z uwag zamieszczanych na tym forum trochę trwa zanim wypracuje sie optymalne ustawienia i potem  nie należy już kręcić nastawami. 
Czy wobec tego nie można by w pomieszczeniach ulokować samych czujników temperatury a właściwe termostaty (regulacja) zlokalizować w centralnej rozdzielni z dostępem tylko dla Pana Domu (ew. Pani Domu).
Dodatkowo zabezpieczy to ustawienia przed dziećmi i gośćmi  :smile: 

2. Pytanko o sterowanie i II taryfę.

Jak najlepiej zabezpieczyć się przed uruchomieniem agregatów w I taryfie:
a) odłączać przekaźnikiem zegarowym zasilanie agregatów (3 fazy);
b) sterować termostatami (oddzielny przekaźnik zegarowy lub wbudowany w termostat).

3. Pytanko o sterowanie i przekaźnik priorytetowy.

Jak zrealizować odłączenie wybranego agregatu (lub obwodu) w przypadku uruchomienia kuchenki elektrycznej (sterowanie przekaźnikiem priorytetowym):
a) odłączać zasilanie agregatów (3 fazy);
b) sterować termostatami.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## boruta1

> 1. Pytanko o termostaty.
> 
> W projekcie mam ich kilka sztuk w odpowiednich pomieszczeniach.
> Ponieważ, jak to wynika z uwag zamieszczanych na tym forum trochę trwa zanim wypracuje sie optymalne ustawienia i potem  nie należy już kręcić nastawami. 
> Czy wobec tego nie można by w pomieszczeniach ulokować samych czujników temperatury a właściwe termostaty (regulacja) zlokalizować w centralnej rozdzielni z dostępem tylko dla Pana Domu (ew. Pani Domu).
> Dodatkowo zabezpieczy to ustawienia przed dziećmi i gośćmi


Czy można tak sobie wyregulować, że w części domu nie będzie ogrzewania jak nie będę potrzebował a w pozostałej części będzie.

Nie za bardzo to sobie wyobrażam bo przecież nawet jak w części nagrzewam to i tak ciepło rozchodzi sie "po fundamencie" więc nie da się nie ogrzewać zupełnie dowolnej powierzchni. Co oznacza, że jesli bym chciał nie ogrzewac jakiejś części domu to nie będzie to możliwe i wtedy prawdopodobnie z części ogrzewanej będą jakies "straty" ciepła do tej nieogrzewanej.


Troche mieszam   :Lol:    ale mój dom będzie z niezależnym mieszkaniem na parterze, parter chcę ogrzewać Legaletem wiec gdybym miał taka sytuację, że to dodatkowe mieszkanie bym chciał odłączyć od ogrzewania to tak w 100% prawdopodobnie sie nie da?


Może użytkownicy cos podpowiedzą w tym temacie?

Jak to wygląda w praktyce?

----------


## MCB

Będzie tak jak przy zwykłych grzejnikach czy też podłogówce tylko czas reakcji na zmiany ustawień będzie znacznie dłuższy.

Marcin

----------


## mika31

No ja w piątek odpalam legalett. Narazie bedę grzała tylko w II taryfie. W dzień kominek, jak ktoś na budowie będzie.
Myślicie, że płyta się rozbuja tylko na tych nocnych włączeniach? I czy opłaca się jeszcze włączać na 2 godzny taniej taryfy w ciągu dnia?

----------


## Nusia

Witajcie

Od dwóch lat jesteśmy szczęśliwymi posiadaczami Legalettu. Ogrzewamy tym systemem parter (około 100 metrów), a na piętrze mamy tradycyjne rozwiązanie grzewcze czyli grzejniki. Wodę do wymienników i grzejników ogrzewa nam piec gazowy. Sterownik do pieca został zamontowany na parterze tak aby był kompatybilny z Legalettem. I tutaj pojawia się problem. Ze względu na inną wydajność grzejników i Legalettu, chociażby przez niewykorzystanie pełnej mocy kaloryferów przez niższą temperaturę wody wychodzącej z pieca mamy pewną dysproporcję w temperaturach na dole i na górze. I tak na dole jest komfortowe 22 stopnie a na górze 18-19, a czasem i niżej. Wcześniej nie zwracaliśmy na to uwagi, ale pojawił się potomek, który wymaga trochę wyższych temperatur. Obecnie żeby dogrzać górę musimy kombinować przy sterowniku :sad: ( Może znacie jakieś rozwiązanie? W Vaillancie poradzili, aby założyć na piec jakąś pompę, która rozdzieli transport wody na wodę do Legalettu i na grzejniki. Niezależne systemy o różnej temperaturze wody. Trochę zabiła mnie cena (bez gwarancji powodzenia). Co o tym myślicie?? 

Nusia

----------


## boruta1

> Witajcie
> 
> Od dwóch lat jesteśmy szczęśliwymi posiadaczami Legalettu. Ogrzewamy tym systemem parter (około 100 metrów), a na piętrze mamy tradycyjne rozwiązanie grzewcze czyli grzejniki. Wodę do wymienników i grzejników ogrzewa nam piec gazowy. Sterownik do pieca został zamontowany na parterze tak aby był kompatybilny z Legalettem. I tutaj pojawia się problem. Ze względu na inną wydajność grzejników i Legalettu, chociażby przez niewykorzystanie pełnej mocy kaloryferów przez niższą temperaturę wody wychodzącej z pieca mamy pewną dysproporcję w temperaturach na dole i na górze. I tak na dole jest komfortowe 22 stopnie a na górze 18-19, a czasem i niżej. Wcześniej nie zwracaliśmy na to uwagi, ale pojawił się potomek, który wymaga trochę wyższych temperatur. Obecnie żeby dogrzać górę musimy kombinować przy sterowniku( Może znacie jakieś rozwiązanie? W Vaillancie poradzili, aby założyć na piec jakąś pompę, która rozdzieli transport wody na wodę do Legalettu i na grzejniki. Niezależne systemy o różnej temperaturze wody. Trochę zabiła mnie cena (bez gwarancji powodzenia). Co o tym myślicie?? 
> 
> Nusia



Proponuję Ci czasowe rozwiązanie. Jak zrobisz cos na stałe to za jakiś czas jak potomek podrośnie może będziesz chciała zmienic temperatury. Wtedy może byc problem. Przypuszczam, że dogrzac trzeba jedynie jedno pomieszczenie a nie całe piętro.  Może jakiś piec akumulacyjny na jakis czas? Jak masz dwie taryfy to może nawet nie wyjdzie bardzo drogo.

----------


## Klakier

Niusia niestety jest to wada tego systemu, którs zawsze wystepuje gdy legalett jest w domu z poddszem, a w stropie nie zamontujemy także legaletu. Nie jesteś pierwsza. O swoim przypadku napisałem Ci na pw. Firma legalett nie opracowała żadnego systemu rozwiązującego tego problem i go przemilcza. Problem ten bowiem pojawia się dopiero po zamieszkaniu, gdy za system już dawno zapłaciłaś.  Niestety na Firmę Legalett nie ma co liczyc bo nie pomogą. Stąd należy się zastanowić nad zasadnością instalowania tego systemu, gdy dom nie jest parterowy bez użytkowego poddasza. Szkoda,że nie wiedxziałem o tym decydująć się na zakup tego sytemu.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Nusia , takie systemy rozdzielenia występują i są dosyć często stosowane przy tradycyjnym wodnym ogrzewaniu podłogowym i grzejnikowym jednocześnie. Tam też woda do podłogówki jest sporo chłodniejsza niż ta do kaloryferów. Nie jestem fachowcem ale każdy dobry instalator powie Ci jak rozwiązać problem  :Wink2:

----------


## piotr.nowy

Innym sposobem byłaby zmiana samych grzejników na takie o większej mocy. Dwu- , trzypłytowe albo po prostu większe niż te które masz.
Prawdopodobnie projekt ogrzewania poddasza zakładał zasilanie wodą o wyższej temperaturze. Przy zimniejszej wodzie trzeba zwiekszyć powierzchnię grzejników. Może będzie taniej niż przebudowa cełego układu.  :Roll:

----------


## Klakier

> Nusia , takie systemy rozdzielenia występują i są dosyć często stosowane przy tradycyjnym wodnym ogrzewaniu podłogowym i grzejnikowym jednocześnie. Tam też woda do podłogówki jest sporo chłodniejsza niż ta do kaloryferów. Nie jestem fachowcem ale każdy dobry instalator powie Ci jak rozwiązać problem :wink:


Piotrze takie systemy istnieją, jednak nikt nie łączył ich z Legalettem i jak Nusia napisała żaden instalator nie da gwarancji, że to zadziała. Zresztą każdy proponuje co innego niektórzy łącznie z przebudową sterowania agregatów. Wtedy jednak można stracić gwarancję na legalett. 

Sterowanie dla systemu legalett i grzejników powinen opracować systemowo Legalett tak, aby jego klienci nie eksperymentowali i mieli dobry całościowy system.

----------


## Klakier

> Nusia , takie systemy rozdzielenia występują i są dosyć często stosowane przy tradycyjnym wodnym ogrzewaniu podłogowym i grzejnikowym jednocześnie. Tam też woda do podłogówki jest sporo chłodniejsza niż ta do kaloryferów. Nie jestem fachowcem ale każdy dobry instalator powie Ci jak rozwiązać problem :wink:


Piotrze temperatura wody dostarczana do nagrzewnic legalettu i kaloryferów może być taka sama. Zakres temperatury przy których pracuja nagrzewnice na wodę legalettu to 55-75 stopni, a więc takie jak w kaloryferach. Problem tkwi w sterowaniu poszczególnmi układami  i ich współpracą. Kaloryfery na poddaszu bowiem szybko sie nagrzewają i oddają ciepło krótko, a więc co dozasady szybciej nagrzewaja pomieszczenie. Gdy tam umieścimi  czujnik sterowania piecem to piec po nagrzaniu tych pomieszczeń wyłączy się a legalett nie nagrzeje jeszcze fundamentu i na dole będzie zimno. Gdy na dole umieścimy czujnik temperatury sterujący piecem to będzie tak, że piec będzie pracował długo aż się dół od legalettu nagrzeje i na górze będzir bardzo gorąco. Częściowo problem mogą rozwiązać głowoce termostatyczne na kaloryferach, ale to nie zmienia faktu że legalett nie przewidział systemu sterowania poszczególnymi układami - współdziałania, a niewątpliwie taki by się przydał i ułatwił życie legalettowcom.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Nie wiem czy *NIKT* nie łączył legalett'u z kaloryferami. Jeśli ktoś z forumowiczów tak robił to niech się pochwali. Instalatorzy nie dają gwarancji , bo mało wiedzą o legalett. Nie sądzę jadnak aby był jakikolwiek problem ze zrobieniem odpowiednich obliczeń i zaprojektowaniem sprawnej i funkcjonalnej instalacji. 
Wg mnie najprościej "pomajstrować" z doborem odpowiednich grzejników. Wiadomo: niższa temperatura wody- większy grzejnik. Tylko nie na oko a po sprawdzeniu i policzeniu wszystkiego jak trzeba.
Zgadzam się w 100%, że ze względu na specyfikę systemu ,  legalett powinien się trochę wykazać i robić projekt całego ogrzewania domu a nie tylko płyty. 
Co więcej byłem przekonany , że własnie tak jest...

Mimo wszystko jeśli Nusia nie jest w stanie ogrzać odpowiednio poddasza to znaczy , że jej instalację źle zaprojektowano. Niezależnie kto to zrobił ( bo ktoś przecież robił projekt instalacji grzewczej domu!)  , popełnił jakiś błąd.  :cry:

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Piotrze temperatura wody dostarczana do nagrzewnic legalettu i kaloryferów może być taka sama. Zakres temperatury przy których pracuja nagrzewnice na wodę legalettu to 55-75 stopni, a więc takie jak w kaloryferach. Problem tkwi w sterowaniu poszczególnmi układami  i ich współpracą. Kaloryfery na poddaszu bowiem szybko sie nagrzewają i oddają ciepło krótko, a więc co dozasady szybciej nagrzewaja pomieszczenie. Gdy tam umieścimi  czujnik sterowania piecem to piec po nagrzaniu tych pomieszczeń wyłączy się a legalett nie nagrzeje jeszcze fundamentu i na dole będzie zimno. Gdy na dole umieścimy czujnik temperatury sterujący piecem to będzie tak, że piec będzie pracował długo aż się dół od legalettu nagrzeje i na górze będzir bardzo gorąco. Częściowo problem mogą rozwiązać głowoce termostatyczne na kaloryferach, ale to nie zmienia faktu że legalett nie przewidział systemu sterowania poszczególnymi układami - współdziałania, a niewątpliwie taki by się przydał i ułatwił życie legalettowcom.


A-ha.  :ohmy:  
Czyli rozwiązaniem mógłby być drugi czujnik dla poddasza i coś w rodzaju zaworu trójdrożnego, który odcinałby dopływ wody do legalett a pozwalał jej płynąć "na górę" w sytuacji gdy poddasze wymaga dogrzania.
Coś takiego jak przy łączeniu kominka z płaszczem wodnym z instalacją z piecem CO : gdy grzeje kominek piec nie chodzi , gdy kominek jest zimny - załącza się piec CO.   :Roll:

----------


## Klakier

Właśnie Piotrze czy za tą cenę jaką bierze Legalett nie można oczekiwać chociaż schematu instalacji centralnego ogrzewania i  sterowania nim współdziałającego z legalettem. Zrobienie takiego systemu dla ogrzewania centralnego i połączenie go z legalettem samemu jest niewątpliwie bardzo czasochłonne i kosztowne, nawet jeżeli znajdzie się instalator gotów podjąć się takiego wyzwania. Najgorsze jest zaś to, że żaden nie da gwarancji na poprawność działania całego systemu.

----------


## vinvega

witam,
chcialbym sie dowiedziec jakie korzysci plyna z posiadania legalettu w stosunku do  podlogowki akumulacyjnej np z kabla?
chodzi mi glownie o grzanie *pradem*, czyli jaka jest przewaga grzalek nad kablem.
pomijam pola elektromagnetyczne i takie tam podobno niezdrowe bzdury  :wink: 

prosze o porownanie kosztow i komfortu uzytkowania.

jeden plus na korzysc legalettu to mozliwosc wpiecia kominka, co mi sie bardzo podoba, ale cena jest troszke chyba przesadzona.

jaka jest roznica w kosztach pomiedzy:
1. lawy fundamentowe + podloga na gruncie + podlogowka z kabla 
2. legalett

(osoby majace legalett mialy na pewno wyceny obu wersji, no moze bez kabla)

z gory dzieki  :big grin:

----------


## MCB

Tak na szybko:

1. W L. można zmienić w razie potrzeby agregaty elektryczne na wodne.
2. Instalacja w płycie (rury) jest odporna na uszkodzenia.
3. Instalacja w płycie (rury) jest praktycznie wieczna.

MCB

----------


## Dawid Bielsko

Witam,

czy ktoś może budował z firmą Abakon z Bielska, jakie macie doświadczenia?

----------


## benysik

[quote="MCB"]Tak na szybko:

1. W L. można zmienić w razie potrzeby agregaty elektryczne na wodne.
2. Instalacja w płycie (rury) jest odporna na uszkodzenia.
3. Instalacja w płycie (rury) jest praktycznie wieczna.

Co do tej wymiany agregatów czy ktoś to praktykował i jaki jest koszt tej wymiany?
Właśnie kupiłem projekt i  czytając to całe forum chyba zdecyduję się na L.
Proszę o  dalsze spostrzeżenia zwłaszcza rozwiązania ogrzewania poddasza (tylko fundament w Legalecie) 
Może ktoś budował na L. dom z antresolą, ciekaw jestem jak wtedy Legalett utrzymuje ciepło.
I jaka jest temperatura samej podłogi, nie lubię jak mi nogi marzną a w zwłykłym ogrzewaniu mam 21-22 C bo więcej na konwektorach to nie ma czym oddychać to w nogi jest zimno.

----------


## mika31

Chyba muszę przelecieć cały wątek jeszcze raz, żeby nauczyć się obsługi legalettu. Grzeje mi ta płyta cała noc a temperatura się nie podnosi. Tyle co kominek nagrzeje w ciagu dnia, tyle płyta utrzyma  :sad:  . Kurcze co jest?
Nastawioną mam płytę w taryfie nocnej na 21st. O 22.00 temperatura jest juz 19-20stopni i tyle zostaje do rana lub nawet czasami spada.

----------


## roger_s

Witam

Czy ktoś posiada Legalett z ogrzewaniem wodnym?
Czytałem że jest to droższe rozwiązanie. Zastanawiam się dla czego? 
Przecież nie stosuje się tu żadnych agregatów.

http://legalett.rakentaja.fi/index.a...kelit/idea.htm

----------


## zakreconaelfa

Witam, 
uffff, właśnie przeczytałam cały wątek, mam wypieki i lekki obłęd w oczach   :ohmy:  ... ale coraz bardziej jestem przekonana do legalettu. 
Myślałam o zasilaniu legalettu prądem (zachwyca mnie "prostota" i wygoda tego rozwiązania) i kominkiem - niestety wyczytałam dość negatywne opinie na temat zasilania legalettu kominkiem - przy wymienniku powietrze/powietrze. 
A czy przy zastosowaniu kominka z płaczczem wodnym i wymiennika woda/powietrze efekt będzie lepszy? Czy można takie rozwiązanie zastosować? Nikt o tym nie pisze i zastanawiam się dlaczego! Ale nawet przy takim rozwiązaniu płyta się będzie wolno nagrzewała i przy nagłym spadku temperatury bedzie przez 2-3 doby zimno?!   :Confused:  

Acha - zapomniała bym  czy są tutaj dobre duszyczki z bliższch lub dalszych okolic łodzi które pokazałyby swój domek z tym rozwiązaniem?    :oops:  

Pozdrawiam Was wszystkich serdecznie! 
Ola (szczęśliwa że was znalazła!)

----------


## arek75

Hej

Ja mam "wodny" legalett. Jestem b.zadowolony. Korzystam już od roku. Dlaczego to ma być droższe rozwiązanie? Chyba dlatego, że trzeba zainwestować w piec, komin  itd. Możliwe że same wymienniki wodne są nieco droższe od elektrycznych ale różnica w cenie jest raczej pomijalna z punktu widzenia inwestycji w dom.

W razie pytań, służę rachunkami  :smile: 

Arek



Czy ktoś posiada Legalett z ogrzewaniem wodnym?
Czytałem że jest to droższe rozwiązanie. Zastanawiam się dla czego? 
Przecież nie stosuje się tu żadnych agregatów.

http://legalett.rakentaja.fi/index.a...kelit/idea.htm[/quote]

----------


## 3City

Czesc Arek. Jestem duzym sympatykiem legalettu, a ostatnio wlasnie wersji z wymiennikiem ciepla. Czy mozesz cos napisac o kosztach utrzymania - jaka wielkosc domu, jakie koszty. Jesli mozesz napisz tez skad jestes. Z gory dziekuje za odp. Adam.

----------


## arek75

> Czesc Arek. Jestem duzym sympatykiem legalettu, a ostatnio wlasnie wersji z wymiennikiem ciepla. Czy mozesz cos napisac o kosztach utrzymania - jaka wielkosc domu, jakie koszty. Jesli mozesz napisz tez skad jestes. Z gory dziekuje za odp. Adam.


Czesc Adam

Mieszkam w okolicach Wawy. Domek niewielki ale i nie najmniejszy. Powierzchnia netto 157 + garaż. Generalnie dół ok. 100m2 i użytkowe poddasze ok. 60m2.
Dół ogrzewany legalettem, góra klasycznie grzejnikami. Piec dwufunkcyjny. 
Okna są plastikowe, bardzo dobre profile 5 komorowe. Ściany praefoskie 27cm + 12cm styropian. Ogólnie dobrze docieplony i bez mostków.
Mieszkam dopiero rok ale jestem zadowolony.
Koszty wyglądają tak.
Gaz za 2 m-ce (listopad, grudzień) = 927zł (przy temp. wew. ok. 22st)
Prąd (kuchenka elektryczna) za ost. 6 m-cy = ok. 800 zł.

Poza sezonem grzewczym gaz wychodzi 200zł/m-c i to jest sama CWU.
Mając to na uwadze ogrzewanie domu zimą (pseudo-zimą) wychodzi ok 300zł/m-c. To chyba niezły wynik.

Sam jestem ciekawy jak wychodzi innym.
A co do zalet i wad legalettu to może następnym razem bo teraz mi się czas kończy  :wink: 

W razie pytań - pisz, pytaj, jak najwięcej.

Pozdrawiam

Arek

----------


## roger_s

Cześć

Wielkie dzięki za odpowiedz, ale mnie chodziło o rozwiązanie bez agregatów gdzie czynnikiem w płycie nie jest powietrze a rura z wodą. Na stronie z Finlandii jest takie rozwiązanie. 

Pozdrawiam Roger

----------


## zakreconaelfa

Witam, 
dostałam dzisiaj wycenę legalettu:   :ohmy:  
92 584zł za 202,75m2 powierzchni zabudowy.
Jestem w lekkim szoku, bo byłam już zdecydowana, ale liczyłam że koszt bedzie ok. 80 tys. 
Pozdrawiam Ola

----------


## deRoot

> Witam, 
> dostałam dzisiaj wycenę legalettu:   
> 92 584zł za 202,75m2 powierzchni zabudowy.
> Jestem w lekkim szoku, bo byłam już zdecydowana, ale liczyłam że koszt bedzie ok. 80 tys. 
> Pozdrawiam Ola


czyli nie podrożało   :cool:  zajrzyj do mojego postu z 28 maja 2007   :cool:

----------


## zakreconaelfa

deRoot,
zdecydowałeś się na legalett? 
Jeżeli tak - to jak daleko jesteś z budową?   :smile:

----------


## deRoot

> deRoot,
> zdecydowałeś się na legalett? 
> Jeżeli tak - to jak daleko jesteś z budową?


zdecydowałem się na 100%, ale z różnych przyczyn budowa stanęła i stoi zanim się zaczęła, a na dodatek nie wiadomo, kiedy i czy w ogóle ruszy   :Confused:

----------


## zakreconaelfa

... hmmm to niefajnie   :sad:  

Powiedz, czy robiłeś kalkulację porównawczą legalett a fundament tradycyjny+wszystkie rozprowadzenia które są w legalecie, minus wylewki itp?

----------


## deRoot

> ... hmmm to niefajnie   
> 
> Powiedz, czy robiłeś kalkulację porównawczą legalett a fundament tradycyjny+wszystkie rozprowadzenia które są w legalecie, minus wylewki itp?


tradycyjny fundament (sam, bez żadnych dodatków typu np. wylewka) firma, którą brałem pod uwagę wyliczyła mi na 45.ooo, czyli nieco mniej, niż połowę legalett'u. i tak nie zmieniłem decyzji. ale z tego, co tu czytałem, można zwykłą podwalinę zrobić taniej i wtedy być może gra zaczyna być warta świeczki. ale ja i tak stawiałbym na legalett'cie   :cool:

----------


## zakreconaelfa

khm.....mi się ten pomysł (legalett) też bazzzzrdzo podoba! Zero grzejników ....
jakie planujesz źródło energii?   :Confused:

----------


## benysik

> Napisał 3City
> 
> Czesc Arek. Jestem duzym sympatykiem legalettu, a ostatnio wlasnie wersji z wymiennikiem ciepla. Czy mozesz cos napisac o kosztach utrzymania - jaka wielkosc domu, jakie koszty. Jesli mozesz napisz tez skad jestes. Z gory dziekuje za odp. Adam.
> 
> 
> Czesc Adam
> 
> Mieszkam w okolicach Wawy. Domek niewielki ale i nie najmniejszy. Powierzchnia netto 157 + garaż. Generalnie dół ok. 100m2 i użytkowe poddasze ok. 60m2.
> Dół ogrzewany legalettem, góra klasycznie grzejnikami. Piec dwufunkcyjny. 
> ...





Czy mógłbyś podać odczucia co do bezwładności Legaletu.
Czy jest różnica w utrzymaniu stałej temperatyry między parterem a poddaszem?
Czy dogrzewasz kominkiem?
Jakie rozwiązania stosowałeś do rozdzielania L. od grzejników czy czasem piec ci nie "wariuje"?, pytam bo twe opłaty za ogrzewanie wydają mi się spore jak na ten system.
Pewnie masz odzielnie sterowniki na parterze i poddaszu napisz proszę jak masz je ustawione. 
L. w zasadzie powinien być grzany nocą by oddawał temp w dzień -bezwładność tego systemu. Grzejniki - tu sterownik załatwia sprawę... 
ale na noc zazwyczaj ustawiamy temp niższą i teoretycznie kocioł załącza się mniej - w dzień wyższą i kocioł pracyje częściej no i +C.W.U.
Przaktycznie kocioł pracyje cały czas dlatego ja chyba zdecyduję się na ogrzewanie   L. ale elektryczne + kocioł -poddasze+C.W.U
Pozdrawiam

----------


## arek75

Witaj

Z uwagi na fakt, że mieszkam tu od niedawna nie mam jeszcze sterowników tylko te termostaty legaletowe do każdej strefy. Ustawione są na 22 stopnie. Jak się zrobi nagle zimniej to zanim legalett się dogrzeje jest chłodniej. Trwa to około 12h. Temperatura jest wtedy około 20-21st. Ale tak jest tylko bardzo rano, bo potem temperatura szybko rośnie w ciągu dnia.

Jak się nagle ociepli, to w domu jest 22,5-22,7 st. i wtedy zazwyczaj przykręcam legalett na termostatach. I wiem że jest to niekorzystnie ale na  razie musi mi wystarczyć. Mam górę wydatków i sterownik kupię na przyszłą zimę. Fakt - jest bardzo potrzebny.

Co do góry to mam głowice termostatyczne na grzejnikach i utrzymuję tam stałą temperaturę 20 st.  Piec chwilami odpala się często i mam wrażenie jak to  ująłeś - wariuje. Ale mam też cyrkulację cwu i w określonych porach piec częściej ją podgrzewa.

Kominek odpalam tylko okazyjnie. Ale jak już rozpalę, to piec faktycznie ma wolne. Siedzi cicho. Ale żeby tak non stop w nim palić to dziękuję.

Ja bym nie pchał się w prąd o ile masz gaz. A jak gazu nie ma to podobno legalett można tak ustawić żeby nagrzewnice działały tylko nocą na drugiej taryfie.

Pozdrawiam
Arek




> Napisał arek75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał 3City
> 
> ...


  :big grin:

----------


## Browar

Mam pytanko,

czy płyta legalett jest specjalnie wzmacniana w miejscach gdzie będa kominy? Jak to jest rozwiązane.

z góry dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## Piotr O.

Najlepiej pytać o to u źródła czyli w Legalett. Zapytałem dziś i odpowiedź jest następująca.

_Każdorazowo płyta jest liczona pod konkretne obciążenia. I takie kominy, czy słupy  są przewidziane w obliczeniach. 
Gorzej jest jeśli płyta jest liczona pod szkielet drewniany, a inwestor zmienia technologię na silkę np24 i nas o tym nie informuje. Każdorazowo należy zgłaszać do nas wszelkie zmiany nie wynikające z projektu._

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Browar

Czy może mnie ktoś oświecić jaka jest "praktyczna"różnica pomiędzy dwoma systemami proponowanymiprzez Legalett? Czy któryś jest lepszy ? Napiszcie jakie macie systemy.

Zdaje się że PP50 został wprowadzony później jako pewna innowacja - czy tak?

z góry dzięki zapomoc

----------


## Piotr O.

Browar odstaw na chwile browar i poczytaj ten watek od początku, bo już kolejny raz nie mam czasu pisać tego samego. 
A tak poważniej to od 4 lat używam Legalett korzystając agregatów elektrycznych i bardzo sobie chwalę - bez obsługowe i niedrogie w użyciu.
Następny zestaw pytań proszę.
Powodzenia 

PS Tych, którzy piszą, że nie ma  dobrego rozwiązania na ogrzewanie poddasza przy Legalett w fundamencie odsyła wprost do Legalett Polska w Gdańsku, by głupot tu nie pisali.    :Roll:

----------


## Browar

"_Browar odstaw na chwile browar i poczytaj ten watek od początku, bo już kolejny raz nie mam czasu pisać tego samego. 
A tak poważniej to od 4 lat używam Legalett korzystając agregatów elektrycznych i bardzo sobie chwalę - bez obsługowe i niedrogie w użyciu.
Następny zestaw pytań proszę"_


Nie wiem dlaczego wszyscy każa mi zaraz odstawić Browar... :/

Piotr, czy ty chcesz mnie wykończyć?  Przeczytałem cały wątek od początku, oczy mnie bolą a różnic pomiędzy systemem Spiro100 i PP50 nie znalazłem! no może poza tym że w PP50 powinny być mniejsze "szumy" bo rury są cieńsze... I co ? - to jedyna różnica? Jak patrzę na zdjęcia obu tych systemów to przy spiro rura gruba ale za to nie tak "gęsto" ułożona jak w PP50 - czy to nierobi różnicy przy nagrzewaniu się płyty? Nie pytam czy masz wymienniki elektryczne (ja będę miał wodne z podł. dopieca co) tylkoo te rury...

please napisz jak wiesz, albo chociaż rzuć mi tu stronę na której to pisałeś bo oczopląsu dostanę ..

hej

----------


## Piotr O.

Zmień ksywę i nie będziesz miał propozycji.
Mam SPIRO 100. Jak działa czytałeś.
50 mają wg mnie jeszcze jedną zaletę. Są gęsciej uozone i szybciej nagrzewają fundament. Po resztę info zadzwoń do p. Wojtka z Legalett.
Pozdrawiam, powodzenia

----------


## Browar

> Zmień ksywę i nie będziesz miał propozycji.
> Mam SPIRO 100. Jak działa czytałeś.
> 50 mają wg mnie jeszcze jedną zaletę. Są gęsciej uozone i szybciej nagrzewają fundament. Po resztę info zadzwoń do p. Wojtka z Legalett.
> Pozdrawiam, powodzenia


Dzisiaj z nim rozmawiałem i podobno przy spiro ciepło w pomieszczeniu jest szybciej odczuwalne gdyż rury są płyciej zagłębione w betonie niż pp50. Ponaddto szumy w samych rurach pp50 są może i mniejsze ale za to w skrzynce z agregatem, jak to Pan Wojtek powiedział "powietrze się bardziej kotłuje" przez co przy skrzynkach jest znacznie głośniej niż w systemie Spiro. 

tak że coś za coś.... chyba jednak zrobie  spiro   

W każdym razie Piotr dzięki za pomoc

A ksywkę jaką mam taką mam i jej nie zmienię  - wasze zdrowie !   :big tongue:

----------


## zakreconaelfa

Witam,
proszę o wyjaśnienie: 
Chcę założyć legalett zasilany przez energię elektryczną. 
Dla zabezpieczenia się na przyszłość (i z przebiegłości mojej   :Wink2:  ) bo koszt pompy ciepła pewnie z czasem (za jakieś 3-5 lat) znacznie spadnie chcę wszystko tak wyprowadzić, zeby za jakiś czas była możliwość przepięcia legatettu z prądu na pompę ciepła. Czy to jest możliwe????   :Confused:

----------


## mariusz d.

Mam pytanie do użytkowników agregatów elektrycznych jakie macie zaprojektówane bezpieczniki gówne i jaką moc przyłacza elektrycznego. 
Ja mam wstępnie wycenione 2 agregaty po 5 KW przy powierzchni użytkowej 136m (parterówka). Zakładzie Energetycznym powiedzieli mi, że musi być główny bezpiecznik 40Am i przyłacze minimum 22KW. 
Proszę też o kontakt do osób użytkujących Legalett elektryczny mam kilka pytań i będę wdzięczny za pomoc w podjęciu decyzji czy wchodzić w ten temat czy raczej kombinować coś innego.
Dodam, że na działce nie ma gazu i nie bedzie... A butli też nie chcę widzieć z gazem płynnym w ogródku. Sam jestem specjalisą od hydrauliki i nowoczesnych systemów instalacji grzewczych, kanalizacyjnych i solarnych. Jednak wszytskie inne pozostałe potrzebują ciągłej obsługi lub kaszty są jeszcze wyższe od Legalettu.   :Confused:  
Czekam na informacje i pytania. Pozdrawiam

Mariusz D.    [email protected]

----------


## Piotr O.

No widzisz Browar - zadzwoniłeś i dostałeś informacje z pierwszej ręki. Dzięki temu co napisałeś i ja się nowych rzeczy dowiedziałem. Twoje zdrowie!   :big grin:  
Zachęcam do tego wszystkich, bo po co snuć przypuszczenia.
Dlatego Zakreconą tez odsyłam do p. Wojtka z Legalett, bo takich doświadczeń nie mam. Agregaty elektryczne działają u mnie OK, a rachunek mam w tym roku średnio 330 zł/miesiąc (ceny energii poszły trochę w górę).
Powodzenia, pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## zakreconaelfa

> Mam pytanie do użytkowników agregatów elektrycznych jakie macie zaprojektówane bezpieczniki gówne i jaką moc przyłacza elektrycznego. 
> Ja mam wstępnie wycenione 2 agregaty po 5 KW przy powierzchni użytkowej 136m (parterówka). Zakładzie Energetycznym powiedzieli mi, że musi być główny bezpiecznik 40Am i przyłacze minimum 22KW. 
> Proszę też o kontakt do osób użytkujących Legalett elektryczny mam kilka pytań i będę wdzięczny za pomoc w podjęciu decyzji czy wchodzić w ten temat czy raczej kombinować coś innego.
> Dodam, że na działce nie ma gazu i nie bedzie... A butli też nie chcę widzieć z gazem płynnym w ogródku. Sam jestem specjalisą od hydrauliki i nowoczesnych systemów instalacji grzewczych, kanalizacyjnych i solarnych. Jednak wszytskie inne pozostałe potrzebują ciągłej obsługi lub kaszty są jeszcze wyższe od Legalettu.   
> Czekam na informacje i pytania. Pozdrawiam
> 
> Mariusz D.    [email protected]


khm... a ja mam miec 3 agregaty po 4 KW a przyłącze będzie miało 15 KW, bezpiecznik na 25A   :Confused:

----------


## mariusz d.

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. 
Dziś dzwoniłem też do biura Legalett niestety nie było p. Wojtka (jest na urlopie--a urlop rzecz święta!) i nie mam odpowiedzi. Muszę poczekać na odpowiedź do poniedziałku i bedzie jasne ile tak naprawde musi mieć przyłącze energetyczne. Coś czuję, że w rejonie energetycznym troche przesadzili z tym zabezpieczeniem 40A. Skoro agregaty mają zabezpieczenie 10A.   :Confused:  

Pozdrawiam. Mariusz

----------


## zibi_39

Witam wszystkich - uzytkownikow i nie tylko
Moje zainteresowanie legaleteem zaczęło się ok. pół roku temu, kiedy to
postanowilśmy "BUDOWAĆ DOM". Zacząłem wtedy szukac w necie różnych nowinek i znalazłem Legalett. Od początku wygladało to nieźle, zimnym prysznicem tak jak dla wielu byla wstępna wycena z Legalettu   :Roll:  
Po analizie wielu za i przeciw doszliśmy z żoną do wniosku że może jednak 
Legalett, lecz raczej z własną ekipą - Legalett niezbyt chętnie, ale może sprzedac również samą instalację ( oczywiście z projektem wykonania) i wtedy szok cenowy jest juz sporo mniejszy  :big grin:  
Na dzien dzisiejszy mamy juz dzialke i zaczynamy projektowanie domu.
Bedzie to parterowka bez piwnic i poddasza, a wiec w sam raz na Legalett
OK. Tyle szerokiego wstepu
Teraz mam kilka pytań:
1. Z checia poznam uzytkowników Legalettu gdzes na trasie z Mazur na Warszawe. Na świeta bede w Warszawie i bede bardzo wdzieczny za jakies pol godz rozmowy w 4 oczy (  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  ) z użytkownikami Legalettu.
2. Legalett to plyta - i co dalej ? Tzn ściany - jaki system ? Jedno, dwu czy trójwarstwowy. Przy trzech warstwach zaczynaja sie "schody" , bo jak postawic sciane z klinkieru na legalettowym obrzezu ze styropianu?
Architekt podpowiedzial ze rozwiazaniem mogloby byc jednowarstwowy Ytong i naklejane płytki klinkierowe - co wy na to?.
3. Co jest z wilgocia dostajacą sie do płyty latem kiedy nie jest ona ogrzewana?
Legalett nie przewiduje zadnej izolacji. Czy w tym czaseie w kanalach legalettu nie zalegna sie zadne grzyby, pasożyty tak jak ma to miejsce np w klimatyzacji?
4. Jak jest z rozszerzalnoscia cieplna plyty, czy nie pojawiaja sie jakies pekniecia na styku za scianami, ktore stoja bezposrednia na plycie ?

no dobra to na razie moze dosyc, poczekam na odzew z Waszej stony

----------


## boruta1

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź. 
> Dziś dzwoniłem też do biura Legalett niestety nie było p. Wojtka (jest na urlopie--a urlop rzecz święta!) i nie mam odpowiedzi. Muszę poczekać na odpowiedź do poniedziałku i bedzie jasne ile tak naprawde musi mieć przyłącze energetyczne. Coś czuję, że w rejonie energetycznym troche przesadzili z tym zabezpieczeniem 40A. Skoro agregaty mają zabezpieczenie 10A.   
> 
> Pozdrawiam. Mariusz


Z tego co zrozumiałem to 40A to zabezieczenie głowne a wtedy zależy od wszystkich odbiorów a nie tylko legalettu.
Zdaje się, że jak rozmawiałeś z zakładem energetycznym to zaproponowali ci zapotrzebowanie mocy 22kW i na podstawie swoich wewn. tabel doboru wyszło im, że zabezpieczenie głowne będzie 40A (chyba jednak troche duże zabezpieczenie jak na 22 kW).

Chodzi mi o to, że legalett to jedno a zabezpieczenie głowne to drugie.

polecam wątek

http://forum.muratordom.pl/prawie-ws...e3d2450d6e968c

----------


## zakreconaelfa

> Witam wszystkich - uzytkownikow i nie tylko
> Moje zainteresowanie legaleteem zaczęło się ok. pół roku temu, kiedy to
> postanowilśmy "BUDOWAĆ DOM". Zacząłem wtedy szukac w necie różnych nowinek i znalazłem Legalett. Od początku wygladało to nieźle, zimnym prysznicem tak jak dla wielu byla wstępna wycena z Legalettu   
> Po analizie wielu za i przeciw doszliśmy z żoną do wniosku że może jednak 
> Legalett, lecz raczej z własną ekipą - Legalett niezbyt chętnie, ale może sprzedac również samą instalację ( oczywiście z projektem wykonania) i wtedy szok cenowy jest juz sporo mniejszy  
> Na dzien dzisiejszy mamy juz dzialke i zaczynamy projektowanie domu.
> Bedzie to parterowka bez piwnic i poddasza, a wiec w sam raz na Legalett
> OK. Tyle szerokiego wstepu
> Teraz mam kilka pytań:
> ...


Waldku, 
jak będzie wyglądało to indywidualne założenie legalettu. Będziecie sami to robić czy macie jakiegoś magika? Ile wychodzi za metr2 samego materiału?
Proszę o informację - bo cena mne tez troszeczkę przeraża   :Confused:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## zakreconaelfa

odsyłam do strony www: 
http://www.legalett.ca/FAQ_Index.pdf 
dla anglojęzycznych jest tam sporo odpowiedzi na wiele pytań 
 :smile:

----------


## mariusz d.

> odsyłam do strony www: 
> http://www.legalett.ca/FAQ_Index.pdf 
> dla anglojęzycznych jest tam sporo odpowiedzi na wiele pytań


Bardzo dobra strona. Sporo ciekawych informacji
Polecam... Mariusz

----------


## mariusz d.

Witam, 

Moze trochę z innej beczki ale warto przeczytać. Bardzo polecam ten artykuł... 

http://www.mieszkaj_lepiej.republika...zewnetrzne.htm 

Pozdr. Mariusz

----------


## zakreconaelfa

witam,
czy jest w Polsce jakaś firma, która jest alternatywą dla Legalettu?
*pilnie takiej poszukuję*

Na niemieckich stronach znalazłam multum firm które się takimi fundamentami zajmują (zamiast powietrza płynie woda w rurach) a w Polsce nikogo nie mogę znaleźć    :sad:  

Prosze sobie wyobrazić, że oferta niemieckiej firmy (zakres porównywalny), która tu przyjedzie i zamontuje fundament jest taka sama jak legalettu! 

Niezły monopolik   :Confused:

----------


## boruta1

> witam,
> czy jest w Polsce jakaś firma, która jest alternatywą dla Legalettu?
> *pilnie takiej poszukuję*
> 
> Na niemieckich stronach znalazłam multum firm które się takimi fundamentami zajmują (zamiast powietrza płynie woda w rurach) a w Polsce nikogo nie mogę znaleźć    
> 
> Prosze sobie wyobrazić, że oferta niemieckiej firmy (zakres porównywalny), która tu przyjedzie i zamontuje fundament jest taka sama jak legalettu! 
> 
> Niezły monopolik


Poszukujesz firmy, która założy Ci system legalettu czy jakiejs podobnej technologii?

----------


## zakreconaelfa

> Napisał zakreconaelfa
> 
> witam,
> czy jest w Polsce jakaś firma, która jest alternatywą dla Legalettu?
> *pilnie takiej poszukuję*
> 
> Na niemieckich stronach znalazłam multum firm które się takimi fundamentami zajmują (zamiast powietrza płynie woda w rurach) a w Polsce nikogo nie mogę znaleźć    
> 
> Prosze sobie wyobrazić, że oferta niemieckiej firmy (zakres porównywalny), która tu przyjedzie i zamontuje fundament jest taka sama jak legalettu! 
> ...


Podobnej technologii.   :Confused:

----------


## boruta1

W Polsce znajdziesz równiez mnóstwo firm, które założą Ci podłogówkę. Jak chcesz możesz mieć to wodną.

Legalett to trochę coś innego bo wlasnie masz powietrze zamiast wody.
No i głebiej bo w fundamencie.


To jedna z zalet.

Jeśli chcesz natomiast taniej to spróbuj nie bezpośrednio u legalett ale u firm, które ten system również zakładają.

----------


## zakreconaelfa

> W Polsce znajdziesz równiez mnóstwo firm, które założą Ci podłogówkę. Jak chcesz możesz mieć to wodną.
> 
> Legalett to trochę coś innego bo wlasnie masz powietrze zamiast wody.
> No i głebiej bo w fundamencie.
> 
> 
> To jedna z zalet.
> 
> Jeśli chcesz natomiast taniej to spróbuj nie bezpośrednio u legalett ale u firm, które ten system również zakładają.


Nie szukam podłogówki, poszukuję firmy która robi w Polsce fundament grzewczy z wodą. Ale takich chyba nie ma   :Confused:   bo nie mogę znaleźć. 
To że są podłogówki to wiem ale nie w tym rzecz! 

Dzięki za odpowiedź!  :smile:

----------


## boruta1

Rzeczywiście nie słyszałem o wodzie w fundamencie. Myśle, że nie zdecydował bym się na to.

Jak przewaga tego w stosunku do podłogówki wodnej?

----------


## zibi_39

Do Oli "zakreconejelfy"
Na imie mam Zbyszek, a nie Waldek   :smile:  Co do "magika" to mysle, ze nie trzeba byc magikiem zeby wylac plyte Legalett. Jak wiadomo sa firmy, ktore to robia i nie slyszalem zeby uzywali magicznych przedmiotow  :big grin:  
Oczywiscie Legalett proponuje takie firmy mowiac o trudnosciach w ulozeniu instalacji "na wlasna reke", ale majac porzadny rysunek techniczny i troche pojecia o jego czytaniu mozna to zrobic wlasnie samemu. Cena za jaka Legalett zrobi taki projekt + elementy do instalacji Legalett to ok 180 zl/m2
Jest to sporo mniej jak za kompletna plyte wraz z jej wykonaniem. 
Oczywiscie ponosi sie w tym wypadku cale ryzyko, czy bedzie to dzialac prawidlowo czy nie. W tym miejscu nasuwa sie pytanie: Co zrobi Legalett jezeli wykonana przez nich plyta nie bedzie odpowiadac temu czego sie spodziewamy? Czy w ramach gwarancji wyleja druga? Hmm tylko jak sprawdzic dzialanie plyty bez reszty domu - a jak bedzie juz reszta stala to jak wylac druga plyte ? i tak mozna gdybac w nieskonczonosc. Reasumujac : mysle ze majac odpowiedni projekt z Legalettu poradze sobie z wykonaniem tej plyty " na wlasna reke". prawdopodbnie zajmie mi to nieco wiecej czasu niz ekipie z doswiadczeniem - lecz tydzien czy dwa w calym cyklu budowy domu nie zrobi mi zbyt wielkiej roznicy. 
To tyle jesli chodzi o magie robienia plyty Legalett.
Niestey co do moich pytan nie dosytalem do dzis zadnych odpowiedzi,
czyzby nie bylo nikogo kto ma Legalett i bylby w stanie porozmawiac o nim w cztery oczy? 
Nadal czekam na jakis odzew z Waszej strony.
PS. Mam znajomego, ktory zbudowal dom BEZ OGRZEWANIA. Bylem w nim - da sie tam mieszkac nawet zima - ale ma sporo wad, i dlatego takiego nie zbuduje, lecz to juz inny watek, a wiec na tym zakoncze.

----------


## barzuc

Niestety w kwestii eksploatacji - jeszcze się nie podzielę doświadczeniami - jeszcze się buduję. 




> Od początku wygladało to nieźle, zimnym prysznicem tak jak dla wielu byla wstępna wycena z Legalettu   
> Po analizie wielu za i przeciw doszliśmy z żoną do wniosku że może jednak 
> Legalett, lecz raczej z własną ekipą - Legalett niezbyt chętnie, ale może sprzedac również samą instalację ( oczywiście z projektem wykonania) i wtedy szok cenowy jest juz sporo mniejszy


Ja też w pierwszym momencie się zapowietrzyłem, ale policzyłem ile będzie mnie kosztować tradycyjna metoda. Żeby miało sens trzeba policzyć elementy tradycyjne, które obejmuje Legalett, ale odrzucić części wspólne (np. prace ziemne, wymianę gruntu, itp)
Ja policzyłem wykonanie: fundamenty i ich izolację + instalacja ściekowa wew. budynku + instalacja co + grzejniki + kocioł + posadzki i ich izolację.
Wyszło mi że koszty (zależy jaką robociznę policzysz i jakie materiały) są porównywalne. Ale tutaj - dużo zależy też od projektu, więc sugeruję każdemu  we własnym zakresie policzyć.




> 1. Z checia poznam uzytkowników Legalettu gdzes na trasie z Mazur na Warszawe. Na świeta bede w Warszawie i bede bardzo wdzieczny za jakies pol godz rozmowy w 4 oczy (   ) z użytkownikami Legalettu.


Niestety nie pomogę - nie ta część Polski.




> 2. Legalett to plyta - i co dalej ? Tzn ściany - jaki system ? Jedno, dwu czy trójwarstwowy. Przy trzech warstwach zaczynaja sie "schody" , bo jak postawic sciane z klinkieru na legalettowym obrzezu ze styropianu?
> Architekt podpowiedzial ze rozwiazaniem mogloby byc jednowarstwowy Ytong i naklejane płytki klinkierowe - co wy na to?.


Ja mam 2 warstwową (bloczki klinkierowe + ocieplenie) i nie było żadnego problemu. Projekt płyty dopasowują do ściany. Przez moment zastanawiałem się nad ścianą z prefabrykatów - i też nie było problemu.




> 3. Co jest z wilgocia dostajacą sie do płyty latem kiedy nie jest ona ogrzewana?
> Legalett nie przewiduje zadnej izolacji. Czy w tym czaseie w kanalach legalettu nie zalegna sie zadne grzyby, pasożyty tak jak ma to miejsce np w klimatyzacji?


Co do wilgoci - płyta leży na styropianie układanym "na zakładkę" (2 warstwy płyt przesuniętych względem siebie) więc jest to już stanowi dobrą izolację. Nie wiem do jakiej izolacji chcesz porównywać. Dodatkowo płyta jest wylewana na przepuszczalnym gruncie i założonym drenażem wokół budynku. Nie wiem skąd miałaby się wilgoć wziąć w samej płycie.

Co do grzybów - nie jestem mikologiem, ale chyba żeby grzyby się zalęgły to wilgoci sporo potrzeba. 

Co do pasożytów - to szczerze mówiąc nie wiem jak miałyby tam wejść. Cały system jest zalany betonem (min 10 cm w każdą stronę), dodatkowo kanały powietrzne to szczelne rury (chyba że ktoś wierci dziury w podłodze  :wink:  ) Jedyne miejsce - same centrale - ale te są też dobrze zabezpieczone (2 odrębne spasowane pokrywy z uszczelkami). 




> 4. Jak jest z rozszerzalnoscia cieplna plyty, czy nie pojawiaja sie jakies pekniecia na styku za scianami, ktore stoja bezposrednia na plycie ?


O tym się przekonam po pierwszej zimie  :wink: 


A tu moje powody, czemu akurat ten system:
1. koszty budowy - porównywalne, a szybciej (całość ekipa zrobiła w tydzień)
2. nie ma grzejników (ani żonce, ani mi się nie podobają wiszące na ścianach "ozdobniki")
3. nie mam gazu, więc jako nośnik energii pozostał gaz lub olej (na zbiornik nie za bardzo mam miejsce), prąd lub paliwa stałe (drewno, węgiel itp). Właściwie został mi prąd (brak miejsca na składowanie paliwa - jaka jego forma by nie była) i do tego kryterium "bezobsługowości"
3. mogłem zrezygnować z kotłowni, co przy moim metrażu (95 m kw.) dało szanse na powiększenie innych pomieszczeń. Zostało jedynie mikro pomieszczenie gosp. 

Niewiele tego, ale mam nadzieję, że ułatwi podjęcie decyzji - jakakolwiek by nie była - ważne żeby była własna  :smile:

----------


## bitter

Zamierzam wybudować dom z poddaszem użytkowym i mam gaz ziemny przy działce. Zastanawiam się czy jest sens kombinowania z jakimiś systemami typu legalett i w czym jest on lepszy od zwykłej podłogówki. Przecież można zatopić kable grzejne w posadzce skoro większość wykorzystuje legalett ogrzewany prądem? Nikt nie pisze o szumie powietrza no i ogrzewanie poddasze nie jset oczywiste.

Dzięki za porady

----------


## Essa

> Na dzien dzisiejszy mamy juz dzialke i zaczynamy projektowanie domu.
> Bedzie to parterowka bez piwnic i poddasza, a wiec w sam raz na Legalett
> OK. Tyle szerokiego wstepu
> Teraz mam kilka pytań:
> 1. Z checia poznam uzytkowników Legalettu gdzes na trasie z Mazur na Warszawe. Na świeta bede w Warszawie i bede bardzo wdzieczny za jakies pol godz rozmowy w 4 oczy (   ) z użytkownikami Legalettu.


Mamy plyte wykonana w zeszlym roku. Zimowala w stanie surowym zamknietym. Moge pokazac.
Jak chcesz kogos kto juz mieszka i grzeje plyta w Warszwie, to uderzaj do Miki31.
P{ozdr.
a.

----------


## gako

Cieszę się,  z tego, co napisał barzuc:

Ja też w pierwszym momencie się zapowietrzyłem, ale policzyłem ile będzie mnie kosztować tradycyjna metoda. Żeby miało sens trzeba policzyć elementy tradycyjne, które obejmuje Legalett, ale odrzucić części wspólne (np. prace ziemne, wymianę gruntu, itp)
Ja policzyłem wykonanie: fundamenty i ich izolację + instalacja ściekowa wew. budynku + instalacja co + grzejniki + kocioł + posadzki i ich izolację.
Wyszło mi że koszty (zależy jaką robociznę policzysz i jakie materiały) są porównywalne. Ale tutaj - dużo zależy też od projektu, więc sugeruję każdemu  we własnym zakresie policzyć.

Też się zastanawiam jaka jest naprawdę różnica kosztów wykonania fundamentu tradycyjnego i w systemie Legalett. Koszty (450 PLN plus 7% VAT za metr kw. - cena z 8 kwietnia 200 :cool:  wydają się być bardzo wysokie. Jeśli jednak policzy się koszty metody tradycyjnej, to pewnie będzie niewielka różnica. Jak coś takiego zrobię, a pewnie to nastąpi, to napiszę tutaj o tym. Proszę też osoby, które już dokonały takiego porównania o dzielenie się spotrzeżeniami.
Za Legolett w moim przypadku przemawia również to, że mam dosyć mokrą działkę i boję się, że nawet bardzo radykalne metody izolacji przy fundamencie tradycyjnym mogą nie wystarczyć. A nie chciałbym mieć wilgoci. 
Jeszcze jedno, czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma może także strop Legolett? Jak się to spisuje? Czy zużycie energii el. w tej sytuacji radykalnie wzrasta? 
Planuję domek do 120 m z poddaszem użytkowym. 
sorki za chaos w tym, co napisałem, ale jestem tu NOWY  :oops:

----------


## barzuc

> Nikt nie pisze o szumie powietrza no i ogrzewanie poddasze nie jset oczywiste.


Szumu powietrza nie słychać (zakładając, że centrale są zamknięte a uszczelki niezniszczone). U mnie jeszcze delikatnie słychać wentylator, ale dlatego, że jeszcze nie zalepiłem otworów montażowych z boku (wejście kabli od czujników i jest po prostu dziura), ale na tyle cicho że ostatnio znajomi zadawali pytanie skąd wiem, że akurat teraz chodzi.




> Zastanawiam się czy jest sens kombinowania z jakimiś systemami typu legalett i w czym jest on lepszy od zwykłej podłogówki.


Czy jest lepszy - może się dyskusja sprowadzić do podobnej na temat "wyższości Wielkanocy nad Świętami Bożego Narodzenia" (lub odwrotnie jak kto woli).




> Przecież można zatopić kable grzejne w posadzce skoro większość wykorzystuje legalett ogrzewany prądem?


Jedyne co do mnie przemawia za Legalett-em (w odniesieniu do zwykłej wodnej podłogówki) to:
- cała płyta jest ciepła (jest izolowana od gruntu i nie ma w ogóle z nią styczności, bo leży na styropianie) więc jedyny kierunek przenikania ciepła - to do środka budynku, nie ma też szansy (oczywiście teoretycznie) na wtargnięcie wilgoci z gruntu
- nie będę musiał za ileś lat zastanawiać się jak wymienić instalację CO opartą o wodę (i nie muszę się martwić, że któraś rurka z wodą od CO walnie i zaleje kawałek chaty).
- w moim wypadku (elektryczne) - brak jakiegokolwiek pieca, ale gdybym miał gaz ziemny chyba też miałbym podobne rozterki co bitter.

----------


## Essa

> w moim wypadku (elektryczne) - brak jakiegokolwiek pieca, ale gdybym miał gaz ziemny chyba też miałbym podobne rozterki co bitter.


I jak Ci to wyszlo cenowo przy  grzaniu pradem? Jaka powierzchnie ogrzewasz?

----------


## barzuc

> Napisał barzuc
> 
>  w moim wypadku (elektryczne) - brak jakiegokolwiek pieca, ale gdybym miał gaz ziemny chyba też miałbym podobne rozterki co bitter.
> 
> 
> I jak Ci to wyszlo cenowo przy  grzaniu pradem? Jaka powierzchnie ogrzewasz?


Niestety na Twoje pytanie będę mógł odpowiedzieć dopiero za rok. Jestem w trakcie budowy a tuż przed świętami dopiero całość uruchomiłem. Powierzchnia - 94m2.
Jak na razie to mogę się jedynie wypowiadać dlaczego się zdecydowałem i dotychczasowe spostrzeżenia - ale to za krótko żeby mówić o kosztach w sezonie grzewczym.

----------


## gako

> Napisał zibi_39
> 
> Witam wszystkich - uzytkownikow i nie tylko
> Moje zainteresowanie legaleteem zaczęło się ok. pół roku temu, kiedy to
> postanowilśmy "BUDOWAĆ DOM". Zacząłem wtedy szukac w necie różnych nowinek i znalazłem Legalett. Od początku wygladało to nieźle, zimnym prysznicem tak jak dla wielu byla wstępna wycena z Legalettu   
> Po analizie wielu za i przeciw doszliśmy z żoną do wniosku że może jednak 
> Legalett, lecz raczej z własną ekipą - Legalett niezbyt chętnie, ale może sprzedac również samą instalację ( oczywiście z projektem wykonania) i wtedy szok cenowy jest juz sporo mniejszy  
> Na dzien dzisiejszy mamy juz dzialke i zaczynamy projektowanie domu.
> Bedzie to parterowka bez piwnic i poddasza, a wiec w sam raz na Legalett
> ...


W firmie Legalett można zakupić same materiały do samodzielnego montażu. Wyjdzie na pewno dużo taniej, pod warunkiem, że się wszystko dobrze samemu ułoży. Najlepiej zadzwonić do firmy, tam taka miła pani udziela dosyć szczegółowych informacji. Ciągle myślę nad tym legalettem. Problemem jest to, że chcę budować dom z poddaszem użytkowym. Zostanie więc problem dogrzania poddasza. A instalowanie pieca i gazu plus legalett to za drogo. Z kolei legalett na strop to też trochę drogo  :Confused:

----------


## Essa

> W firmie Legalett można zakupić same materiały do samodzielnego montażu. Wyjdzie na pewno dużo taniej, pod warunkiem, że się wszystko dobrze samemu ułoży. A instalowanie pieca i gazu plus legalett to za drogo. Z kolei legalett na strop to też trochę drogo


Nie wyjdzie duzo taniej. Probowalismy znalezc w Warszawie autoryzowana firme, a materialy kupic w Gdansku - wyszlo sporo drozej niz za cala usluge z Gdanska.
Co do pieca i gazu - legallet chodzi tez na zasilaniu goraca woda, to nie musi byc agregat na prad. Podobno tez pompe ciepla mozna podlaczyc. Szczegolow nie znam i byc moze jakies brednie opowiadam o tej pompie, wiec info do sprawdzenia w Gdansku. Rurki na zasilanie wodne to standardowo klada jako przyszla alternatywe.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam wszystkich wiosennie i optymistycznie!
Widzę, ze jak co roku wiosna intensywność korespondencji wzrasta i to cieszy. Wczoraj zakończyła sie budowa Legalett w Łańcucie. Byłem tam pooglądałem, porozmawiałem  z wykonawcą i jestem po wrażeniem. Zaczynam sie zastanawiać nad budowa nowego domu.   :big grin:  
Na przestrzeni ostatnich 5 lat (mój Legalett jest z 2003 r.) nastąpiły takie zmiany na plus, że mój Legalett w porównaniu z tym nowym jest: dużo mniej ekonomiczny, dużo bardziej bezwładny, oddający o 100% mniej ciepła...
Poza tym ekipa obecnie pracująca z P. Januszem P. na czele, to profesjonaliści z tzw. górnej półki. 5 lat temu przyjechali do mnie starym fiatem 125 p ledwo mieszczącym trochę sprzętu.  A sprzęt mieli w większości pożyczany, a cały fundament (100 m2) wykonywali w tydzień. Robili bez zarzutu, ale było ich trzech z tego tylko jeden znał się dobrze na robocie, a jeden był pierwszy raz na budowie.
Obecnie przyjechali dużym busem towarowym, przywieźli wszelki, potrzebny, profesjonalny sprzęt łącznie z maszyną do zacierania betonu (u mnie robili to ręcznie!). Liczba rur w fundamencie jest dwa razy większa niż u mnie (rury spiro, przy pcv jeszcze gęściej), profesjonalnie wykonane osłony do skrzynek na agregaty (u mnie zbijane z drewna!) itd. itp. 
Pracowało 6 osób i praca mimo większej ilości rur wykonana została w 4 dni (powierzchnia podobna jak u mnie).  Poza tym styropian od dołu to dwie warstwy po 10 cm, a u mnie standard był dwa razy 8 i mówiono, że to wystarczy. Dziś już widać, że jest więcej w standardzie, a ja sobie myślę by dać nawet więcej 12 czy 15 - będzie trochę drożej, a pewnie cieplej.
A teraz kilka podpowiedz dla tych, którzy mają zapytania, własne pomysły, inne rozwiązania.
Oczywiście można samemu wykonać sobie Legalett. Tylko... warto zapytać, co z gwarancją? Co z idealnym wyrównaniem powierzchni płyty betonowej? Pamiętać należy, że każda nierówność, to przed ułożeniem podłogi konieczność wylania wylewki wyrównującej, a każda wylewka to dodatkowa warstwa izolacji! Przed kilku laty tu na forum opisywał swoje doświadczenia z wylewaniem płyty chyba Filo. Zrobił to sam wraz z teściem i potem wszystkim odradzał, bo nierówności były duże, a napracował się solidnie. 
Oczywiście można dziś skorzystać z lokalnej firmy, która ma specjalistyczny sprzęt taki jak ekipa z Legalett. Tylko po co? Kosztowo wyjdzie pewnie podobnie, a gwarancji na Legalett nadal będzie brak.
Kolejne pytanie, to co z profesjonalnym zrobieniem drenażu wokół fundamentu? Co z wykonaniem zbrojenia? Nie każdy zbrojarz dobrze i szybko zrobi zbrojenie wg dokumentacji z Legalett. Itp. itd.
Polecam kontakt z p. Adrianem Fikusem, który robił fundament sam. Kiedy zapytałem czy zrobiłby to u mnie odpowiedział, ze nie, bo zbyt dużo czasu Mu to zajęło (a korzystał z pomocy zbrojarza). Kontakt tel. do p. Adriana jest na stronie www Legalettu.
*Zakreconaelfa* pisze o technologii Legalett z wodą rodem z Niemiec. Korespondowaliśmy prywatnie, więc temat znam. Napisałem do p. Wojtka, który potwierdził, że takie rozwiązania są im dobrze znane i czasem sami je wykonują. Robią szybciej w podobnych kosztach, wiec może to jest i dobre rozwiązanie tylko... ja jednak bałbym się trochę tego o czym Ktoś tu napisał - szczelności tejże wody. Czemu? 
Mam rurki z wodą zimną i ciepłą pod betonem Legalett w styropianie. Rozwiązanie wygodne, bo nie potrzebowałem już robić instalacji w domu, w ścianach. Przez 5 lat nic się nie stało i ma nadzieję, ze przez następne 25 też będzie OK. Ale dziś już Legalett nie wykonuje takiego rozwiązania. To daje do myślenia. Gdyby mi się uszkodziły na wszelki wypadek zrobiłem odłączenie z możliwością wykonania instalacji wodnej klasycznie w domu. 
 :smile:  
Kable grzejne w posadzce porównywane z Legalett, to nieporozumienie i autor tego listu chyba nie poczytał dokładnie na czym polega Legalett (wystarczy przeczytać tu na forum o kosztach opłat za użytkowanie).
Kapitalny jest opis *Barzuca* dotyczący porównania cen Legalettu i tradycyjnego wykonania fundamentu, instalacji ogrzewania, kanalizacji, wylewek... Wielkie dzięki za to. Rzadko komu chce się takie porównanie zrobić. Kiedy 6 lat temu też zobaczyłem kosztorys z Gdańska, to byłem zaskoczony. Potem porównałem z tradycja i wyszło niewiele więcej, a o ile szybciej i komfortowo!
Ktoś pisał tu o wzięciu firmy innej niż z Legalett. Jasne można, ale jeśli ona nie współpracuje z Gdańskiem, to nie ma gwarancji, a jak współpracuje to jest droższa, bo jako pośrednik dolicza sobie własne koszty.
Z perspektyw 6 lat widzę tylko jeden mankament współpracy z Legalett Polska - tam jest zatrudnionych ciągle za mało osób wspierających przeżyczliwego Pana Wojtka. Stąd trwa trochę oczekiwanie na otrzymanie kosztorysu, uzyskanie odpowiedzi na korespondencję itp.
Ale to już ich wewnętrzny problem zależny podobno głównie od właściciela firmy p. M. Mattsona.
Aktualnie Legalett poszukuje ludzi, którzy chcieliby po przeszkoleniu (rok praktyki) wykonywać fundament. Jest okazja, by zająć się ta ciekawa technologią. "Wystarczy" znać się na budownictwie - prace: gruntowe, drenażowe, ociepleniowe, zbrojeniowe, betoniarskie... - drobiazg, "łatwa" robota dla każdego prawda. (???)
Podsumowując - po tym co zobaczyłem obecnie na budowie w Łańcucie - jeszcze bardziej niż w poprzednich latach polecam wszystkim ten bardzo ekonomiczny i szybki w wykonaniu sposób ogrzewania domu.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc budującym odważnych oraz mądrych decyzji.

PS W razie potrzeby służę pomocą na priw. Opisywałem budowę swojego domu (Legalett+Prafea+Mitek z ModernDach) w "Muratorze" i "Własnym domu z konceptem", "Katalogu małych domów", więc mogę zainteresowanym podesłać te historyczne już doświadczenia.

----------


## Essa

> Witam wszystkich wiosennie i optymistycznie!


Ale lobbing  :big tongue: 
Koszty rzeczywiscie sa mniej wiecej porownywalne. Ja mam dwie uwagi do plyty:
1. poziom plyty nie jest tak idealny jak pisza w prospekcie. Odchylka +- 1 cm to roznica zdaje sie na krancach plyty, u nas bywaly miejsca gdzie zaglebienie wynosilo okolo 3 cm, co dobrze bylo widac po deszczu.
2. byly bardzo duze klopoty z polozeniem instalacji hydraulicznej (mamy porotherm, prowadzilismy rury szczytami scian). Z pieciu hydraulikow zrezygnowalo z roboty, bo oni wola rozkladac sobie rurki na ziemi i zalewac wylewka - w efekcie musielismy zrobic to sami.

----------


## Piotr O.

Essa
Nazywasz mój list lobbingiem. Niech Ci będzie.   :smile:  
Ja nazywam to dzieleniem się doświadczeniami (zgodnie z tytułem wątku na forum). Aby zdecydować się na taką technologię, a właściwie przekonać żonę, musiałem wraz z Nią pojechać w mroźną i śnieżną zimę do Warszawy. Obiecywano nam wówczas pokazać takie domy i pokazano - z daleka, przez płot. Mieliśmy mieć okazję porozmawiać z mieszkańcami takich domów - do tego nie doszło, bo rzekomo właściciele wyjechali właśnie, nagle na ferie...
Dlatego od 5 lat pojawiam się tutaj i jak potrafię to pomagam innym, by mieli łatwiej. Podobnie odpowiadam na e-mail i telefony, gdy ktoś ma ochotę dowiedzieć się coś więcej. A jak ktoś ma ochotę, to przyjeżdża do nas, by porozmawiać z nami i zobaczyć "dom bez parapetów i kotłowni".
Mógłbym już tego nie robić, bo przecież dom dawno wybudowałem. 
Czy to jest lobbing niech inni ocenią - jeśli jest taka potrzeba?   :Roll:  

Co do dokładności wylania płyty, to u mnie odchyłka mierzona po przekątnej wyniosła 2 cm (przy ręcznym zacieraniu!). Pomiar wykonali laserowo fachowcy z Praefa czyli nie z Legalettu. 
Rzecz jasna napisać w prospekcie czy na www o +-1 cm można. Dlatego jak ktoś pisze, że sobie sam taką równą płytę zrobi to nie wierzę, a Ty o tym zaświadczasz  :smile:  .
A kto u Ciebie wylewał płytę?
Problemu z hydrauliką nie rozumiem - napisz proszę jaśniej. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Essa

> Problemu z hydrauliką nie rozumiem - napisz proszę jaśniej. 
> Pozdrawiam


Wiesz co... ja lubie i Wojtka N., i Janusza P., obaj sa sympatyczni.
Z hydraulika jest tak jak pisales - legallet w plycie wykonuje tylko kanalize, nie rozprowadza rurek z cw i zw. I tu zaczynaja sie schody - rurki takie mozna poprowadzic w scianach albo gora np. w stropie drewnianym czy tuz przy suficie i potem zaslonic je sufitem k-g. 
Mamy cienkie sciany z porothermu, w ktorych nie wolno robic bruzd poziomych (przypuszczam, ze tak jest dla kazdej dziurawki), wiec pozostala opcja "puscic gora". Konkretnie szczytem scian, bo stropu tez w naszym domu nie ma, a jego funkcje bedzie pelnil sufit k-g podwieszony na krokwiach. 
Duzo sie na sluchalam, jaka to glupota, ze juz jest podloga, ze najlepiej to rozlozyc rurki czerwone i niebieskie na podlodze i na to wylac wylewke, itd. itp. i ze potencjalnemu specjaliscie jest bardzo przykro, ale nagle ma tak duzo prac do zrobienia, ze dla nas juz nie znajdzie czasu.
Czy moj opis jest teraz jasny? Nie mowie, ze taka niedogodnosc od razu kasuje caly legallet, ale trzeba sie z nia liczyc. Madry Polak po szkodzie, teraz pewnie bym naciskala, zeby te rurki jakos umiescic w plycie, moze jakies przepusty zrobic... Nie zastanawialam sie nad tym doglebnie, bo i tak juz jest za pozno, ale jesli mozna "zatopic" w betonie rure do kanalizy, to czemu nie  przepust na rurki cw-zw.

----------


## MCB

Witam!

Jak wszyscy to wszyscy: też napiszę o swoim Legalettcie   :big grin:  

Płytę mam od roku. Wkrótce zamykam dom (okna). Do zimy planuję uruchomienie płyty. 
Współpracę z firmą L. oceniam na 5- w skali do 5.
Plusy zostały podane przez poprzedników. Wobec tego napiszę tylko o minusach.

1. Nieporozumienie co do wymagań L. w stosunku do geodety. Zakończyło się to nieprzyjemną wymianą zdań pomiędzy L. a geodetą. Inwestor czyli ja był mediatorem.
2.  Nieporozumienie co do wymagań L. w stosunku do inwestora. Miał być potrzebny tylko prąd, woda i piasek. Okazało się, że nie tylko.
3. Konieczność osobistego odbioru niektórych materiałów. Wydawało mi się, że będę odbierał tylko całość prac a musiałem pokwitować materiały.

Wszystko to jednak mały pikuś. Największym problemem dla mnie było o dziwo duże tempo prac i konieczność podejmowania decyzji typu gdzie wyprowadzić kanalizę, wodę, prąd itp.
Niestety nie byłem na to do końca przygotowany. Np nie zaplanowałem wcześniej dodatkowej kanalizacji na wodę "brudną" do odzysku. Nie wiedziałem jaki będzie brodzik kabiny prysznicowej. Wpust dałem na oko i w rezultacie np. nie mogę zastosować wymarzonego odpływu liniowego i kabiny bez brodzika.
Nie było natomiast żadnego problemu z rozprowadzeniem rur do wody ciepłej i zimnej. Tu też dałem plamę bo kupiłem je w ostatniej chwili i dałem za cienką otulinę.

Jeżeli inwestor jest przygotowany to wybór L. jest bardzo dobrym wyborem.
Z L. da się zrobić wszystko. Trzeba tylko zdążyć  :big grin:  
U mnie np. zaprojektowano dwa wpusty-kanały o długości 3,6m szerokości 24cm i głębokości 10cm pod okna niskoprogowe.
Doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka, doprowadzenie powietrza do spiżarni, rozprowadzenie wody do łazienki i kuchni, peszel na prąd, peszel na kable do bramy i furtki. Dodatkowo zażyczyłem sobie peszle na kable zasilające agregaty i peszle na kable od termostatów doprowadzone do centralnej rozdzielni elektrycznej (podłączenie do instalacji "inteligentnej").

Płyta jest równa jak stół. Na kilkanaście pomiarów max. odchyłka to 6mm.
Moi budowlańcy długo nie mogli załapać o co chodzi z tym L. Np stemple zamówili za długie o wysokość wylewki  :big grin: . Nie chcieli przyjąć do wiadomości, że płyta jest wykonana z tolerancją mierzoną w milimetrach. Ja im mówię: bloczki stawiajcie wzdłuż krawędzi płyty. Oni na to że wyjdzie krzywo. Cały dzień mierzyli i rozciągali sznurki. Wyszło na moje.

Ale się rozpisałem. Płytę L. polecam zdecydowanie.

MCB

----------


## Essa

No wlasnie! Uwazam, ze legallet powinien proponowac opcje z woda, do decyzji inwestora.
Podobnie jest z kanalizacja - jesli umywalka ma byc wiszaca, to rura kanalizacyjna musi wychodzic w scianie, a nie obok niej.
To sa takie niuanse, o ktorych zwykle zapomina sie, gdy dopiero leja Ci fundamenty.
Co do wpadek...
U nas byla jedna powazna wpadka, na szczescie na czas wylapana. Byla to rura doprowadzajaca powietrze do kominka, tak jakby kominek mial przylegac do komina plecami, a u nas przylega bokiem. Mozna to bylo wylapac na etapie przegladania dokumentacji, ale zorientowalismy sie dopiero jak juz rury byly ulozone, tuz przed zalewaniem betonem.
Poza tym ok  :smile:

----------


## MCB

L. nie musi proponować.
Jeżeli wiesz gdzie i co doprowadzić i masz materiały to chwila i masz.
Zastosowałem bezpośrednie doprowadzenie z kotłowni do odbiorników - system Hepworth.
Ja kupowałem rury w ostatniej chwili i nie wiedziałem jeszcze jaki np. będzie brodzik. Rury odpływowe z umywalek dałem tak żeby wychodziły w ścianach.

Podstawowe rzeczy typu kanaliza uzgodniłem z L. na etapie projektu płyty. Podesłałem im nawet moją wersję obrysu i przepustów wydzierganą mozolnie w autocadzie. Dostałem zwrotnie ich projekt do weryfikacji. Wyłapałem jeden drobny błąd. Dodatkowo zmieniłem miejsce ulokowania jednego agregatu. Tam gdzie go zaproponowali planowałem bufor wodny 400l  :smile: . Reasumując: pełna współpraca.

W sumie przepustów w płycie zrobili więcej niż było w umowie.
MCB

----------


## Essa

> L. nie musi proponować.
> Jeżeli wiesz gdzie i co doprowadzić i masz materiały to chwila i masz.
> Zastosowałem bezpośrednie doprowadzenie z kotłowni do odbiorników - system Hepworth.
> Ja kupowałem rury w ostatniej chwili i nie wiedziałem jeszcze jaki np. będzie brodzik. Rury odpływowe z umywalek dałem tak żeby wychodziły w ścianach.
> Podstawowe rzeczy typu kanaliza uzgodniłem z L. na etapie projektu płyty. Podesłałem im nawet moją wersję obrysu i przepustów wydzierganą mozolnie w autocadzie. Dostałem zwrotnie ich projekt do weryfikacji. Wyłapałem jeden drobny błąd. Dodatkowo zmieniłem miejsce ulokowania jednego agregatu. Tam gdzie go zaproponowali planowałem bufor wodny 400l . Reasumując: pełna współpraca.
> W sumie przepustów w płycie zrobili więcej niż było w umowie.
> MCB


L. powinien proponowac!!!!!
Nie kazdy jest tak oblatany jak Ty i dzierga w autocadzie. Poza tym jesli Gdansk dostaje projekt budowlany i na tej podstawie robi projekt kanalizacji, to mogliby chociaz zaproponowac rozlozenie rurek wodnych.
To samo z umywalkami. My o jednej pomyslelismy, ale juz druga nam umknela i to ta mniejsza w wc. Dlatego od projektanta oczekuje pytan uscislajacych i rozstrzygajacych kwestie, o ktorych nie mam pojecia.
Co do rurek z woda - dla mnie na etapie plyty, te rurki wodne, to byl pikus, nawet lepiej ze beda szly gora, bo w razie czego dostep jest lepszy. A potem okazalo sie, ze ta gora jest nie do przeskoczenia.
Ty miales czas, zeby pomyslec o wodzie i pojechac po potrzebne materialy. My lapalismy na drodze przygodna, dodatkowa koparke i na wczoraj zalatwialismy dodatkowy piach, bo umowiony wczesniej koparkowy dal dupy. Czego zreszta nikomu nie zycze.

----------


## MCB

Ja miałem projekt bez instalacji.
Kanalizę zaprojektowałem sobie sam. Starałem się tak wszystko zorganizować, żeby w płycie było jak najmniej przepustów. Rysunki można zrobić i na papierze. 
Poprosiłem o nadesłanie mi projektu płyty w autocadzie. Z sieci można ściągnąć darmowy program umożliwiający oglądanie i drukowanie rysunków autocada.
Jeżeli L. dostał projekt z instalacjami to pewnie powinien odpowiednio do tego zaprojektować płytę. Nie wiem jak to jest i co było w umowie.
Zauważyłem jednak, że na "zwykłych" budowach projekt swoje a życie swoje. Większość instalacji robi się potem nie zawsze zgodnie z projektem. Jest czas na zmiany i modyfikacje. "Jak trzeba to się Panie podkuje" mówi fachowiec i kuje ile wlezie. Nie patrzy co przy okazji niszczy, a dla lepszego samopoczucia krytykuje jeszcze robotę poprzednika. Ktoś tu na forum opowiadał jak tynkarze skrytykowali ściany. Nieboraki zapomnieli, ze w poprzednim roku nie byli tynkarzami tylko murarzami   :big grin:   i te ściany wymurowali.
Sąsiad pokazuje mi swoją budowę. Opowiada o wylewkach. Ja na to: a gdzie idzie kanaliza a on   :ohmy:   :oops:  

Ja chwilę grozy przeżyłem gdy dojazd do działki zablokował mi zakopany po osie tir. Betoniarki już były w drodze.

Z perspektywy czasu widzę, że legalettowy okres mojej budowy był najmniej stresujący.

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

Wybaczcie, że dziś bardzo krótko, bo zmogła mnie choroba, a i pora późna.
Obaj piszecie o bardzo ważnych sprawach zwłaszcza ważnych dla tych, którzy dopiero są na etapie planowania i to cieszy.
Dlatego napiszę to, co u mnie trwało ponad rok:
PLANOWANIE, PLANOWANIE I JESZCZE RAZ PLANOWANIE!
Przy każdej budowie jest to potrzebne, a z racji szybkości prac przy Legalett, a u mnie jeszcze przy Praefa (musiałem np. dokładnie podać obu firmom na etapie planowania papierowego gdzie będzie bruzda na rurki wodne i kanalizacyjne  :Smile: , to planowanie jest jeszcze ważniejsze.
Razem z żoną robiliśmy na papierze wiele rysunków, mierzyliśmy "z sufitu" prawie każdy szczegół, wymienialiśmy się wielokrotnie via e-mail rysunkami (robionymi w zwykłym Word) z firmami, które były bardzo elastyczne i nawet na budowie zmieniały dla naszych potrzeb dokumentacje... a i tak niektóre rzeczy przeoczyliśmy. Jak to mówią dopiero trzeci dom powinien być dla nas. 
Sami o tym piszecie, że nawet błędy w planowaniu, brak ustaleń przez zapomnienie czy brak wiedzy i doświadczenia można załatwić, a Legalett jest bardzo dobrym fundamentem i to grzewczym!   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Dawid Bielsko

Witam,

właściwie to już zdecydowałem się na budowanie w systemie praefy z fundamentem legalett i zastanawiam sie tylko nad jedną sprawą. Zamierzam wybudować dom parterowy projekt muratora d09 czyli 102m i nie wiem czy lepiej podłączać gaz czy zdecydować się grzać na prąd. Koszt podłączenia gazu podroży inwestycję o około 20 tys. a z waszych wyliczeń wynika, że grzanie prądem jest tylko około 100 zł miesięcznie droższe. Licząc, że grzejemy 5 miesięcy w roku to inwestycja w gaz zwróci się po 40 latach! Wiem, że dochodzi jeszcze ciepła woda ale tylko do mycia, bo zmywa zmywarka, a pierze pralka i obydwa urządzenia grzeją wodę prądem. dodatkowo piec gazowy i przyłącza wymagają konserwacji i czasami mogą być niebezpieczne. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Dawidzie
Właściwie sam osobie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie podając powody zastosowania ogrzewania elektrycznego . 
Kiedy instalowano u mnie Legalett 5 lat temu nie miałem jeszcze gazu. Od roku mam blisko domu, ale nie zamienię ogrzewania elektrycznego na gazowe, bo mi się to nie opłaca, a koszt użytkowania są porównywalne. 
Poza tym elektryczne jest bardziej komfortowe w użytkowaniu i bezpieczniejsze, a  bojler elektryczny można ogrzać np. energią słoneczną.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## Dawid Bielsko

Witam,

najbardziej do pomysłu legalett i praefa przekonuje mnie postawa pracowników firmy z którą zamierzam budować. Dwie osoby z tej firmy, z którymi uzgadniam szczegóły budowy, również prywatnie postawiły na tą technologię. Jeden już mieszka a drugi jest w trakcie budowy. Oni z pewnością znają wszystkie wady tych rozwiązań i myślę, że nie zainwestowaliby oszczędności życia, jeżeli nie byliby przekonani.

----------


## Piotr O.

Nooo - bardzo słuszna argumentacja - pod warunkiem, że są zadowoleni ze swoich wyborów i mają odwagę powiedzieć o wadach, które zauważają (bo te są - mniejsze lub większe - w każdej technologii).  :big grin:  
Pan Wojtek N. z Legalett wybudował niedawno dom na fundamencie Legalett, a Pan Tomasz N. z Praefa od wielu lat mieszka w domu ze ścianami Praefa. Obaj  chwalą swoje domy.   :smile:  
Wczoraj przejeżdżałem obok nowej płyty fundamentowej Legalett wykonanej w Łańcucie - jest tak ładny, że miło popatrzeć.   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Fantom72

Pozdrawiam wszystkich użytkowników i sympatyków L!!!

Siedzę na tym forum od dwóch tygodni i póki co skłaniam się ku płycie.

Mam do Was jeszcze tylko kilka pytań:




> U mnie np. zaprojektowano dwa wpusty-kanały o długości 3,6m szerokości 24cm i głębokości 10cm pod okna niskoprogowe.
> 
> MCB


Rozumiem, że w kanały te będzie włożona izolacja, np. styropian, i na tym oparte okna?

Czy próbował ktoś zamiast dodatkowej rury w kominku zastosowac kominek z płaszczem wodnym i puścic to przez wężownice? (myślę, że będzie ciszej i wydajniej)

Czy na styropian lub pod styropian stosowana była jakaś izolacja przeciwwilgociowa?  Czy Styropian był zabezpieczany przeciw gryzoniom?

Pozdrawiam
Prawie przekonany

----------


## MCB

> Napisał MCB
> 
> U mnie np. zaprojektowano dwa wpusty-kanały o długości 3,6m szerokości 24cm i głębokości 10cm pod okna niskoprogowe.
> MCB
> 
> 
> Rozumiem, że w kanały te będzie włożona izolacja, np. styropian, i na tym oparte okna?
> Prawie przekonany


Kanały są w płycie. Nie jest przerwana ciągłość płyty. Dół kanału to 20cm betonu i pod spodem standardowe ocieplenie L. Wszystko odpowiednio zazbrojone. Okna (niskoprogowe, 360x245) opierać się będą na odpowiednich podkładkach wstawionych do kanału. Wolne miejsca zostaną zapiankowane.

______................._______________
..........\_________/

____.........................______________
.......\_____________/


- kropki wstawione zamiast spacji





> Czy na styropian lub pod styropian stosowana była jakaś izolacja przeciwwilgociowa?  Czy Styropian był zabezpieczany przeciw gryzoniom?


Nie.
Nie.

MCB

----------


## Dawid Bielsko

Witam,

a co sądzidzie o wpięciu kominka w system legalett. Wydaje mi się to korzystnym rozwiązaniem, natomiast deweloper z którym zamierzam budować raczej odradza. Twierdzi, że lepiej żeby kominek był nizależną alternatywą.

----------


## Luu

Witam
My w tym roku planujemy rozpocząć naszą inwestycję: wymarzony mały domek jednorodzinny z Legalettem. Kupiliśmy gotowy projekt domu i ze względów "wodnych" (nawet teraz na naszej działce jest mokro) zdecydowaliśmy się na płytę. Zrobiono już wstępną wycenę - niestety ponad 56 000, ale już się przekonaliśmy do tego rozwiązania. 
Inwestycję planujemy rozpocząć w sierpniu - o ile zdążymy z pozwoleniem i kredytem.
Nasunęły mi się pytania. W wymaganiach od firmy napisano mi, że mam zapewnić prąd i wodę. 
1. Ile kW tego prądu ma być, czy np. mogę "pożyczyć" prąd od sąsiada z "kontaktu"? Czy prąd jest potrzeby do jakiś maszyn o większej mocy?   
2. Do czego potrzebna jest woda przy robieniu Legalettu? Czy wystarczy baniak z wodą? Czy raczej studnia głębinowa, czy np. "studnia" z wodą opadową? Bo nie mam co liczyć w tym roku na wodę z wodociągów  :sad:  

Pozdrawiam
miłośników Legalettu

----------


## Essa

> Witam
> My w tym roku planujemy rozpocząć naszą inwestycję: wymarzony mały domek jednorodzinny z Legalettem. Kupiliśmy gotowy projekt domu i ze względów "wodnych" (nawet teraz na naszej działce jest mokro) zdecydowaliśmy się na płytę. Zrobiono już wstępną wycenę - niestety ponad 56 000, ale już się przekonaliśmy do tego rozwiązania. 
> Inwestycję planujemy rozpocząć w sierpniu - o ile zdążymy z pozwoleniem i kredytem.
> Nasunęły mi się pytania. W wymaganiach od firmy napisano mi, że mam zapewnić prąd i wodę. 
> 1. Ile kW tego prądu ma być, czy np. mogę "pożyczyć" prąd od sąsiada z "kontaktu"? Czy prąd jest potrzeby do jakiś maszyn o większej mocy?   
> 2. Do czego potrzebna jest woda przy robieniu Legalettu? Czy wystarczy baniak z wodą? Czy raczej studnia głębinowa, czy np. "studnia" z wodą opadową? Bo nie mam co liczyć w tym roku na wodę z wodociągów  
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> miłośników Legalettu


Prad moze byc od sasiada. O wode zapytam dzisiaj malza, ale raczej duzo jej nie trzeba bylo - ot na herbate dla robotnikow  :wink:

----------


## 3City

Ja mam nadzieje ruszuc z plyta we wrzesniu. Prad potrzebny legalettowi - zwykle 220V, woda potrzebna do ewentualnego zageszczenia podsypki.

----------


## Essa

U nas woda potrzebna byla do zrobienia zaprawy, na ktora murowane sa obrzeza ze styro. Do podbudowy mieli wlasna zageszczarke.
Pozdr.

----------


## Essa

Mam do Was pytanie:
chce w sypialniach miec podlogi drewniane - jakie drewno stosowaliscie - deska, finish parkiet, deska barlinecka? Jak te podlogi sa kladzione - plywajace czy klejone do betonu? Czy taka podloga mocno pracuje?
Chodzi mi o drewno a nie panele.
Pewnie w tym watku juz bylo na ten temat, moze ktos mnie odesle do wczesniejszego postu albo napisze nowy na ten temat. Bardzo poprosze   :smile:

----------


## Luu

Witam
Nasunęło mi się jeszcze 1 pytanie "techniczne". A mianowicie z praktycznego punktu widzenia kiedy najlepiej jest przywieźć na działkę podsypkę (żwir)? Przed przyjazdem ekipy z Legalettu przywieść kupę żwiru a potem ją "spychaczem" na każdą ubitej warstwę spychać, czy raczej w trakcie "roboty" dowozić żwir na bieżąco? 
Dodam, że dom planujemy zrobić tak jakby na górce - tzn podsypać około 0,5m.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Essa

> Witam
> Nasunęło mi się jeszcze 1 pytanie "techniczne". A mianowicie z praktycznego punktu widzenia kiedy najlepiej jest przywieźć na działkę podsypkę (żwir)? Przed przyjazdem ekipy z Legalettu przywieść kupę żwiru a potem ją "spychaczem" na każdą ubitej warstwę spychać, czy raczej w trakcie "roboty" dowozić żwir na bieżąco? 
> Dodam, że dom planujemy zrobić tak jakby na górce - tzn podsypać około 0,5m.


Pytanie czy masz na zwir miejsce...
U nas podsypka miala byc dowozona na biezaco, ale pan koparkowy wystawil nas do wiatru - przyjechaly raptem 3 wywrotki w ciagu calego dnia. W efekcie na gwalt szukalismy innego dostawcy, bardziej wydajnego, pierwszy koparkowy sie obrazil i na drugi dzien nie chcial przyslac umowionej koparki, potem przyslal, ale tylko na 1,5 godziny... itd. itp. Polecam zrobienie zapasu + jakas koparke w odwodzie. Jak to moze wygladac napisal jkrzyz w poscie z kwietnia-maja 2007.
Powodzenia   :big grin:

----------


## Darecki77

> Witam wszystkich wiosennie i optymistycznie!
> Widzę, ze jak co roku wiosna intensywność korespondencji wzrasta i to cieszy. Wczoraj zakończyła sie budowa Legalett w Łańcucie. Byłem tam pooglądałem, porozmawiałem  z wykonawcą i jestem po wrażeniem.


Witam Piotrze, czy mógłbyś podać namiary na budowę w łańcucie, mam blisko chcialbym pogadać i zobaczyć na miejscu
Dzięki pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

Kiedyś zastanawiałem się nad zastosowaniem tej technologii. Poprosiłem nawet kilka lat temu tytułową firmę o ofertę na wykonanie fundamentu grzewczego, jednak koszty mnie przeraziły.
W swoim domu rozważałem zastosowanie fundamentu płytowego jednak w końcu zastosowałem inne rozwiązanie. W tej chwili adaptuję projekt typowy na działkę o dosyć dużym spadku (ponad metr pomiędzy skrajnym narożnikami działki i po analizie przekonałem inwestora do fundamentu płytowego. Powinien być tańszy i szybszy w wykonaniu niż schodkowe ławy fundamentowe + wysokie ściany fundamentowe. Pod płytą fundamentową będzie podsypka żwirowa i ocieplenie ze styropianu, tak więc rozwiązanie bardzo zbliżone do Legaletta. Nie jestem jednak przekonany do ogrzewania powietrznego w fundamencie. Moim zdaniem lepsze efekty mozna uzyskać poprzez wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe położone bezpośrednio na płycie fundamentowej. Dlaczego tak ? Płyta fundamentowa zapewni dużą akumulacyjność ogrzewania zaś ogrzewanie podłogowe może być zasilane z różnych źródeł - od kotła elektrycznego poprzez pompę ciepła do kolektorów słonecznych. Dlaczego rurek ogrzewania podłogowego nie dać bezpośrednio w płycie fundamentowej ? Mimo wszystko obawiałbym się ich uszkodzenia.

----------


## 3City

hmmmm - sam napisales ze obawial bys dac rurki z woda w calej plycie. legalett daje cos mniej awaryjnego i mniej "zalewajacego" - kanaly z powietrzem. piszesz - rurki z woda lepsze, bo mozesz podpiac pompe ciepla, kocial itp itd... - a do legalettu nie? poczytaj o zastosowaniu wymiennikow ciepla w legalecie, czyli sorry ale lopatologicznie - przy agregatach: wiatraczek dmucha przez grzalke rozgrzana energia elektryczna, przy wymiennikach - wiatraczek dmucha w rurke z goraca woda - i tu juz Legalet zrownuje sie pod wzgledem "roznorodnosci zastosowan zrodla energii". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie 
Do tego o czym pisze 3City dodam jeszcze dla HenoK do przemyślenia pytanie o koszty. Czy Twój pomysł z podłogówką uwzględnia oprócz kosztów wykonania koszty eksploatacji? Legalett jest tańszy w eksploatacji od podłogówki (jeszcze tańszy, gdy zastosuje się połączenie go z kominkiem).
Zastanawiam się czy warto kombinować i robić coś nowego skoro jest już od lat sprawdzona technologia? 
Jeśli jednak HenoK po wykonaniu i kilku latach eksploatacji będziesz bardzo zadowolony z tego rozwiązania, to proponuje opatentuj swój pomysł i napisz nam o tym tu na forum. 
 :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie, powodzenia

----------


## HenoK

> hmmmm - sam napisales ze obawial bys dac rurki z woda w calej plycie. legalett daje cos mniej awaryjnego i mniej "zalewajacego" - kanaly z powietrzem. piszesz - rurki z woda lepsze, bo mozesz podpiac pompe ciepla, kocial itp itd... - a do legalettu nie? poczytaj o zastosowaniu wymiennikow ciepla w legalecie, czyli sorry ale lopatologicznie - przy agregatach: wiatraczek dmucha przez grzalke rozgrzana energia elektryczna, przy wymiennikach - wiatraczek dmucha w rurke z goraca woda - i tu juz Legalet zrownuje sie pod wzgledem "roznorodnosci zastosowan zrodla energii". Pozdrawiam.


Woda jako medium rozprowadzające ciepło ma podstawową zaletę - dużo większe ciepło właściwe. Oznacza to, że można tę samą ilość ciepła przy pomocy wody rozprowadzić cieńszymi, a więc i przeważnie także tańszymi rurkami. 



> Do tego o czym pisze 3City dodam jeszcze dla HenoK do przemyślenia pytanie o koszty. Czy Twój pomysł z podłogówką uwzględnia oprócz kosztów wykonania koszty eksploatacji? Legalett jest tańszy w eksploatacji od podłogówki (jeszcze tańszy, gdy zastosuje się połączenie go z kominkiem).
> Zastanawiam się czy warto kombinować i robić coś nowego skoro jest już od lat sprawdzona technologia?
> Jeśli jednak HenoK po wykonaniu i kilku latach eksploatacji będziesz bardzo zadowolony z tego rozwiązania, to proponuje opatentuj swój pomysł i napisz nam o tym tu na forum.


Dlaczego koszty eksploatacji miałyby być wyższe? Tak samo jak w systemie Legalett cała energia, która jest dostarczana do ogrzewania podłogowego dociera do wnętrza budynku (uwzględniając oczywiście ciepło, które poprzez izolację trafi do gruntu). 
Jeśli ta technologia jest taka sprawdzona, to dlaczego jest ciągle modyfikowana (rury PCV, inny rozstaw rur, itp.)? Tylko nazwa pozostaje taka sama.
Co do patentowania, to uważam, że jest to główna przyczyna, która hamuje rozwój tego typu energooszczędnych rozwiązań.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Henryku
Dziękuję za szybka odpowiedź.

"Woda jako medium rozprowadzające ciepło ma podstawową zaletę - dużo większe ciepło właściwe. Oznacza to, że można tę samą ilość ciepła przy pomocy wody rozprowadzić cieńszymi, a więc i przeważnie także tańszymi rurkami."
_Czy na pewno tańszymi? W Legalett właściwie rurek czy rur (ja mam starą technologię rur spiro o średnicy 10 cm) mogłoby nie być. Są tylko po to, aby stworzyć w betonie kanały powietrzne. Mogą być nieszczelne, zardzewieć z upływem czasu, rozpaść się... 
W ogrzewaniu wodnym muszą być i to bardzo szczelne zawsze!!!
_
"Dlaczego koszty eksploatacji miałyby być wyższe? Tak samo jak w systemie Legalett cała energia, która jest dostarczana do ogrzewania podłogowego dociera do wnętrza budynku (uwzględniając oczywiście ciepło, które poprzez izolację trafi do gruntu)."
_Może się mylę, ale kiedy porównuję opłaty za ogrzewanie podłogowe moich znajomych przy podobnej kubaturze domu z Legalett koszty eksploatacji były znacznie wyższe. U mnie średnio za miesiąc grzania w zimie prądem przy 95 m2 płacę ok. 300 zł, u niego podłogówka ok. 600 zł._

Jeśli ta technologia jest taka sprawdzona, to dlaczego jest ciągle modyfikowana (rury PCV, inny rozstaw rur, itp.)?"_
Dlaczego? Dlatego, bo zmieniają się materiały budowlane, bo rodzą się nowe możliwości przy ich wykorzystaniu, bo... sam wiesz._ 

Co do patentowania, to uważam, że jest to główna przyczyna, która hamuje rozwój tego typu energooszczędnych rozwiązań.
_Tak, niestety są takie bariery, ale coś się w tym temacie zmienia na lepsze - na przestrzeni ostatnich 25 lat .  
Pozdrawiam, powodzenia_

----------


## HenoK

> W Legalett właściwie rurek czy rur (ja mam starą technologię rur spiro o średnicy 10 cm) mogłoby nie być. Są tylko po to, aby stworzyć w betonie kanały powietrzne. Mogą być nieszczelne, zardzewieć z upływem czasu, rozpaść się...


 .... i oczywiście cały system nadal będzie działał z pełną sprawnością (pomimo skorodowanych, chropowatych pozatykanych kanałów powietrznych)   :Lol:  



> Może się mylę, ale kiedy porównuję opłaty za ogrzewanie podłogowe moich znajomych przy podobnej kubaturze domu z Legalett koszty eksploatacji były znacznie wyższe. U mnie średnio za miesiąc grzania w zimie prądem przy 95 m2 płacę ok. 300 zł, u niego podłogówka ok. 600 zł.


Niewątpliwą zaletą technologii Legalett jest dobra izolacja budynku od gruntu - brak tu właściwie mostków cieplnych. Jednak tego typu różnice o których piszesz (100% większe koszty eksploatacji) z pewnością nie tylko z tego wynikają. Porównujesz pewnie domy wybudowane w różnych technologiach, nie tylko w zakresie fundamentów i sposobu ogrzewania. Jak są ocieplone ściany, dach, jakie są okna, jakie są przyzwyczajenia mieszkańców? To wszystko ma wpływ na koszty ogrzewania. To że ty płacisz 300zł a sąsiad 600zł, to żaden dowód na wyższość technologii Legalett nad innymi.

----------


## 3City

> Napisał Piotr O.
> 
> W Legalett właściwie rurek czy rur (ja mam starą technologię rur spiro o średnicy 10 cm) mogłoby nie być. Są tylko po to, aby stworzyć w betonie kanały powietrzne. Mogą być nieszczelne, zardzewieć z upływem czasu, rozpaść się...
> 
> 
>  .... i oczywiście cały system nadal będzie działał z pełną sprawnością (pomimo skorodowanych, chropowatych pozatykanych kanałów powietrznych)


- no tak sie sklada, ze TAK. Bo co innego rurka, w ktorej plynie woda, a co innego 5cio centymetrowy kanal w betonie z rurka pcv lub po 500 latach (z roznych, systemowo rozwojowych i innych przyczyn) bez niej - bo rurka pcv to tylko foremka dookola ktorej oblany jest beton tworzacy kanal. Dodam, ze choc sie "madrze", nie jestem uzytwkownikiem legalettu. Na szczescie dzieki dlugiej papierologii dotyczacej mojej dzialki, mialem duuuuzo czasu na rozmowy, czytanie, wizyty w wielu miejscach, myslenie, analizowanie i wnioskowanie - skutek - mam nadzieje ze we wrzesniu... 2008  :wink:  bede mial wylana plyte L. jednak caly czas jestem otwarty na dyskusje i kryteyke. PROSZE, nakloncie mnie, przekonajcie mnie do rezygnacji z L., czekam   :wink:

----------


## 3City

> Napisał Piotr O.
> 
> W Legalett właściwie rurek czy rur (ja mam starą technologię rur spiro o średnicy 10 cm) mogłoby nie być. Są tylko po to, aby stworzyć w betonie kanały powietrzne. Mogą być nieszczelne, zardzewieć z upływem czasu, rozpaść się...
> 
> 
>  .... i oczywiście cały system nadal będzie działał z pełną sprawnością (pomimo skorodowanych, chropowatych pozatykanych kanałów powietrznych)


- no tak sie sklada, ze TAK. Bo co innego rurka, w ktorej plynie woda, a co innego 5cio centymetrowy kanal w betonie z rurka pcv lub po 500 latach (z roznych, systemowo rozwojowych i innych przyczyn) bez niej - bo rurka pcv to tylko foremka dookola ktorej oblany jest beton tworzacy kanal. Dodam, ze choc sie "madrze", nie jestem uzytwkownikiem legalettu. Na szczescie dzieki dlugiej papierologii dotyczacej mojej dzialki, mialem duuuuzo czasu na rozmowy, czytanie, wizyty w wielu miejscach, myslenie, analizowanie i wnioskowanie - skutek - mam nadzieje ze we wrzesniu... 2008  :wink:  bede mial wylana plyte L. jednak caly czas jestem otwarty na dyskusje i kryteyke. PROSZE, nakloncie mnie, przekonajcie mnie do rezygnacji z L., czekam   :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Piotr O.
> 
> ...


Nie mam zamiaru przekonywać Cię, że jest to zła technologia. Z pewnością *poprawnie wykonana z odpowiednich materiałów* będzie pracowała skutecznie i bezawaryjnie przez wiele lat. Bulwersuje mnie "wciskanie kitu marketingowego", którego przykład w poprzednim poscie zacytowałem. Każdą technologię można "spieprzyć", żeby nie nazwać tego dosadniej.
Rurka PCV kiepskiej jakości pod wpływem wysokiej temperatury też może się odkształcić, zatkać światło kanału i w ten sposób rozregulować cały system. Żeby TO działało musi być POPRAWNIE WYKONANE.

----------


## MCB

Do końca roku muszę podjąć decyzję co do rodzaju agregatów.

Sytuacja jest taka:
- prąd, 2-ga taryfa, brak gazu
- parter 170m2 grzany L.
- poddasze 60m2 grzany ??? Rozważam kumulacyjne lub podłogowe (wodne?).
- kominek z grawitacyjną DGP na wszelki wypadek i rekreacyjnie.
- z wyliczeń wychodzi 27W/m2. Mniej więcej 5kW parter, 2KW poddasze.
- rekuperator przeciwprądowy (Bartosz).
- 3 agregaty elektryczne L. po 4,7kW każdy.

Planowałem:
- grzać parter L. w 2-giej taryfie
- w razie konieczości wspomagać kominkiem (grawitacyjnie, kilka pomieszczeń)
- wykorzystać wentylację mechaniczną do uśredniania temperatur (wspomaganie rozprowadzenia ciepła z kominka)

- grzać CWU w zasobniku 400-600l. C.W.U grzana w buforze przepływowo.
- wodę z zasobnika wykorzystać do ogrzewania poddasza (grzejniki lub podłogowe).

Wątpliwości:
Czy nie zamienić agregatów elektrycznych na wodne.
Grzać elektrycznie wodę w zasobniku 400-600 a może więcej litrów.
Zasobnik posłuży do przepływowego grzania c.w.u oraz zasilania L. i grzejników/podłogówki na poddaszu.

Jeżeli wychodzi 5+2 kW tylko na ogrzewanie to przy 2-giej taryfie jakiej mocy musiałbym dać grzałki do bufora?

Czy to się opłaci? Agregaty wodne potrzebują pobierają więcej prądu na wentylatory. Do tego jeszcze pompa.


MCB

----------


## barzuc

> Rurka PCV kiepskiej jakości pod wpływem wysokiej temperatury też może się odkształcić, zatkać światło kanału i w ten sposób rozregulować cały system. Żeby TO działało musi być POPRAWNIE WYKONANE.


To nie dotyczy tylko rurki... to dotyczy wszystkiego. Całość jest tak trwała jak jego najsłabszy element... najsłabszym elementem w tej chwili jest zwykle wykonanie - technologie (materiałów, systemów itp) poszły już tak daleko, że o lata świetlne wyprzedzają to co było stosowane jeszcze kilka, kilkanaście lat temu.

Z kolei co do kanałów (ja mam metalowe spiro fi 100, próbowałem ją odkształcić, zgiąć, zniszczyć czy cokolwiek - no naprawdę bardzo trzeba się było starać... owszem ślady zostały ale nie traciła swoich właściwości w kontekście transportu powietrza) i samej płyty - tam za przeproszeniem nie ma co spierdzielić (zakładając oczywiście, że osoba która to robi potrafi czytać plany i posługiwać sie miarką - a akurat zdanie o ekipie, która robiła mi płytę mam na prawdę dobre)... to jest jak składanie klocków... przygotowanie gruntu, styropian, zbrojenie, kanały, zbrojenie, poziomowanie, zalanie. Zanim zabierają się za robotę mają pełen komplet informacji (od inwestora i projektanta) - jaki grunt, ile trzeba wymienić (głębokość i powierzchnia), jak zagęścić... materiały przyjeżdżają dokładnie wyliczone (z zapasem oczywiście) w odpowiednim terminie... Ech gdyby tempo robota i jej jakość była taka jak w przypadku wykonania płyty to miałbym skończone kilka miesięcy wcześniej i i miał zdecydowanie mniej siwych włosów.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie
HenoK napisał: "Bulwersuje mnie "wciskanie kitu marketingowego"...".
Mocnych słów używasz i nie do końca jestem pewien czego i kogo one dotyczą. Ja nie mam zamiaru nikogo do niczego przekonywać. Każdy inwestor musi sam podjąć decyzję, bo to będzie jego dom. Piszę o swoich kilkuletnich doświadczeniach i jeśli ktoś zechce, to z nich skorzysta lub nie. 
Co do skorodowania rur spiro (specjalny stop odporny w bardzo dużym stopniu na korozję) i zatkania kanałów powietrznych, to Twoje obawy wg mnie są zbyt "naciągane".
Po ilu latach to może się zdarzyć 50, 100 i w jakim stopniu pogorszą przepływ powietrza? Barzuc dał Ci na to odpowiedź z własnych doświadczeń (bez "wciskania kitu marketingowego"). Sam zresztą piszesz: "Z pewnością poprawnie wykonana z odpowiednich materiałów będzie pracowała skutecznie i bezawaryjnie przez wiele lat."
Nie jestem specjalista w tej dziedzinie i nie mam potrzeby się o to martwić (nie dożyje 100 lat  :Smile: , ale mogę zapytać fachowców.   :smile:  
Oczywiście zgadzam się z Tobą, że "każdą technologię można "spieprzyć"" i dlatego zleciłem wykonanie firmie Legalett, a nie pośrednikom.
Zgadzam się też z Twoimi argumentami na temat porównania domów, które krótko, bez szczegółów opisałem w intencji wyrażenia mojego zdania, że tradycyjna "podłogówka" (elektryczna) jest droższa w eksploatacji od Legalettu.
3City - ze zrozumiałych powodów nie będę Ciebie do rezygnacji z L. Jako zadowolony z niego użytkownik mogę jedynie napisać, że nawet argument o dużej bezwładności L. u mnie się prawie nie sprawdza. Bo rzadko jest tak, aby nagle temperatura skakała z dnia na dzień o kilkanaście stopni. Jesienią robi się chłodniej, to termostaty ustawione na zadaną przez użytkownika temp. włączają się i w ciągu 2-3 dni nagrzewają dom. Wiosną, gdy temperatura za oknem i w domu wzrasta działanie jest odwrotne - termostaty nie włączają się.   :smile:  
MCB - od początku mam elektryczny L. choć przystosowany do innego rodzaju nośnika ciepła (rurki miedziane). Nie zamieniam, bo nie jest to opłacalne. Natomiast rozważam zakup paneli słonecznych do ogrzewania wody. Może wiec gdybyś miał wątpliwość czy wydać dodatkowe pieniądze na kupno pieca gazowego rozważ rozwiązanie elektryczny L. plus panele na dachu. 
Z tego, co pamiętam z listów innych osób tu na forum, zwykle na ogrzewanie poddasza używają przy elektr. L. grzejników elektr. konwektorowych i kominka. Powodzenia w podejmowaniu odważnych i trafnych decyzji.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie i idę na kolejną budowę - garażu z piwniczką - na winko  :smile:  (bo tej ostatniej przy Legalett w domu nie mam).

----------


## barzuc

> (...)
> Po ilu latach to może się zdarzyć 50, 100 i w jakim stopniu pogorszą przepływ powietrza? Barzuc dał Ci na to odpowiedź z własnych doświadczeń (bez "wciskania kitu marketingowego"). Sam zresztą piszesz: "Z pewnością poprawnie wykonana z odpowiednich materiałów będzie pracowała skutecznie i bezawaryjnie przez wiele lat."
> (...)
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie i idę na kolejną budowę - garażu z piwniczką - na winko  (bo tej ostatniej przy Legalett w domu nie mam).


Jeszcze jedno. Od sierpnia resztki rur leżą na zewnątrz, przez 8 m-cy leżały w kupie śmieci (no nie dosłownie, ale następna ekipa po prostu zrobiła sobie tam składowisko odpadów) w dodatku osypane ziemią... Śladów korozji - brak, a jaka zima była każdy wie... chłodno, mokro i ogólnie warunki sprzyjające korodowaniu wszystkiego.

To niestety poważna wada L. - piwniczkę na wino niestety trzeba wykonać we własnym zakresie... nie wiem czy też się nie zdecyduję.
*Piotr O.* jak będziesz ją budował (i garaż też) zrób proszę "dokumentację zdjęciową"... chętnie skorzystałbym z Twoich doświadczeń  :smile: 
Ja jestem w trakcie prac przy tarasie drewnianym - jakby ktoś był zainteresowany to dajcie znać  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Barzuc
Napisz do mnie na priw swojego e-mail, to kilka zdjęć już mogę Ci do przemyśleń podrzucić. A w zamian poproszę o drewniany taras.  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## maxr

Witam wszystkich
Powoedzcie mi jaki macie pomysłna ogrzewanie poddasza oraz wody na parterze w i poddaszu ( dom ok 150 pow. użytkowej)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## barzuc

> Witam wszystkich
> Powoedzcie mi jaki macie pomysłna ogrzewanie poddasza oraz wody na parterze w i poddaszu ( dom ok 150 pow. użytkowej)
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Wszystko zależy od tego co masz do dyspozycji i z czego chcesz korzystać np. gaz ziemny, piec C.O., kominek, itp.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Maxr
Przy Legalett na prąd  najczęściej jak dotychczas spotykałem się z grzaniem poddasza grzejnikami elektrycznymi (np. konwektorowymi) lub kominkiem. 
Wodę natomiast u mnie mam z bojlera elktr. , a w planach panele na dachu.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## maxr

A co sądzicie o ogrzewaniu poddasza Legalatem tak jak na parterze. Pisą na stronie że too możliwe.?

Pozdrawiam  :Confused:

----------


## Piotr O.

Odpowiem krótko: jak dla mnie ciekawe rozwiązanie, ale... zbyt drogie.
Następny zestaw pytań proszę.  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## jesionek

Mam pytanie, czy ktoś coś wie o polu elektromagnetycznym wokół agregatów elektrycznych w Legalett?

----------


## Piotr O.

A co masz na myśli? Czemu pytasz?
Pytasz o ciekawe zagadnienie, którego chyba nikt tu nie poruszał.
W agregatach jest trochę elektroniki + grzałki grzewcze - coś jak połączenie półprzewodników, kondensatorów, rezystorów z grzałką w czajniku elektrycznym.  :smile:  
Poza tym agregaty są w fundamencie i zwykle w pomieszczeniach "niezamieszkałych". Zasilanie jest 220 V.
Moim zdaniem (z wykształcenia jestem elektronikiem, elektrykiem, automatykiem) pole jest małe i nie ma się czego obawiać. 
Każde urządzenie zasilane prądem wytwarza pewne pole. Od TV, radio, przez komputer po tel. komórkowy, który zwykle trzymamy przy sobie i wiele godzin przy głowie.  Większość z nas nie wie, że urządzenie takie jak np. TV czy radio nie wyłączone z kontaktu, a tylko "nie grające" nadal wytwarza pole, o którym wspominasz (na transformatorze).  :Roll:  
Ciekawy jestem zdania innych osób znających się na tym temacie.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## barzuc

> A co masz na myśli? Czemu pytasz?
> Pytasz o ciekawe zagadnienie, którego chyba nikt tu nie poruszał.
> W agregatach jest trochę elektroniki + grzałki grzewcze - coś jak połączenie półprzewodników, kondensatorów, rezystorów z grzałką w czajniku elektrycznym.  
> Poza tym agregaty są w fundamencie i zwykle w pomieszczeniach "niezamieszkałych". Zasilanie jest 220 V.
> Moim zdaniem (z wykształcenia jestem elektronikiem, elektrykiem, automatykiem) pole jest małe i nie ma się czego obawiać. 
> Każde urządzenie zasilane prądem wytwarza pewne pole. Od TV, radio, przez komputer po tel. komórkowy, który zwykle trzymamy przy sobie i wiele godzin przy głowie.  Większość z nas nie wie, że urządzenie takie jak np. TV czy radio nie wyłączone z kontaktu, a tylko "nie grające" nadal wytwarza pole, o którym wspominasz (na transformatorze).  
> Ciekawy jestem zdania innych osób znających się na tym temacie.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


U mnie troszkę inaczej - zasilanie 400V, moc 4kW na centralę. Poza tym - jak wyżej. Obstawiam, że każda z central wytwarza mniejsze pole niż np. centralny przepływowy podgrzewacz wody czy w kuchni płyta indukcyjna lub piekarnik.

----------


## Piotr O.

Cześć Barzuc
Masz 400 V w "międzyfazie", które jest rozdzielone na 2 x 220 v na każde 2 kW grzałek. U mnie jest podobnie - mam dwa agregaty - jeden 4 kW drugi 3 kW.
Przy okazji poprawiam się z tym, co pisałem w poprzednim liście. 
W układzie sterującym agregatami nie ma  półprzewodników. Układ jest tak pomyślany, by zawierał jak najmniej elementów, które mogą się uszkodzić. 
Nie ma też transformatorów, o których pisałem na przykładzie radia i TV.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## WOJT 65

WITAM
czy jest coś tańszego od Legaletu ?
75 000 za 150 m kw. chałupki to chyba trochę drogo ?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Wojt 65
Czy czytałeś cały ten wątek poświęcony doświadczeniom? Przed Tobą wiele osób zastanawiało się nad tym i pisało o wnioskach. 
Policz koszty wykonania w tradycji fundamentu, wylewek, instalacji, zakupu pieca lub czegoś innego... oraz czas potrzebny na wykonanie, późniejsze koszty eksploatacji i wtedy Twoje "trochę drogo" może okazać się rzeczywiście tylko trochę.   :smile:  
Owocnych przemyśleń i odważnych decyzji życzę   :big grin:

----------


## piotr.nowy

Do wyliczeń dodaj jeszcze koszt komina  :Wink2:

----------


## WOJT 65

Mówiąc , sorki, pisząc drogo, miałem na myśli koszt materiał - cena końcowa.
Na cenę składa się:
- projekt
- styropian
- zbrojenie
- rury
- nagrzewnica
- beton
- robocizna
- ?
coś zapomniałem ?

Skąd ta cena, dalej tego nie rozumiem, a argument że mam dwa w jednym , tj. fundament i ogrzewanie , jakoś do mnie nie przemawia.
Bo co z tego że przy tradycyjnym budowaniu zapłaci.łbym tak samo albo i mniej ?  skoro elementów składowych jest mnóstwo i każdy chce zarobić !

Tutaj mamy parę i myślę że Legalet myśli że ma monopol i dlatego takie "śmieszne" ceny.

Gdyby firma brała procent od zastosowanej technologii to chyba dorobiłaby się szybciej, a i system byłby bardziej popularny (bo mi się podoba)

----------


## piotr.nowy

Przyznam że nie potrafię zrozumieć takiego toku myślenia.
Jeśli ktoś proponuje ci coś , dzięki czemu zaoszczędzisz ( a dodatkowo to "coś" Ci się podoba) to czemu boli cię ich zarobek ?!

----------


## Essa

> WITAM
> czy jest coś tańszego od Legaletu ?


No pewnie!!! Proponuje: polepa + wyloty w szczytach + palenisko po srodku   :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Nooo, jesteś już Wojciechu blisko odpowiedzi na swoje pytanie. Jasne, ze za patent sie płaci. Legalett w cenie daje Ci wszystko - tzn. możesz "leżeć brzuchem do góry", a oni wszystko zrobią. Oprócz tego, co wymieniłeś także drenaż, kanalizację, a jak zechcesz to rozprowadzenie wodę. I to wszystko w tydzień lub szybciej.
Myśmy z Piotrem to już przeszli dawno, więc radzimy dobrze się zastanowić.
Powodzenia

----------


## Browar

Witam wszystkich,

po wielu przemyśleniach, konsultacjach itd... zdecydowałem się na legalett (dziś już kończę ściany parteru) 

Ogólnie z ekipy L. jestem zadowolony  - choć nie obyło się bez zgrzytów. Radzę wszystkim wziąć kilka dni urlopu na czas budowy płyty i wszystkiego dopilnować - zwłaszcza jeżeli chodzi o nasyp pod płytę, bo różnie bywa z tym "zagęszczaniem warstwowym"... jeden dzień mnie nie było na miejscu i powstał mały spór bo ekipa z L. twierdziła, że zagęszczała a znajomy - koparkowy, który robił nasyp twierdził że nie mieli zadnej zagęszczarki. Naszczęście materiał na podsypkę miałem taki że nawet bez specjalnego zagęszczania wychodziło 0,5 (sprawdzał na koniec nasz geolog), więc jak koparkowy trochę pojeździł po nasypie i na koniec ekipa z L przejechła zagęszcarką to wyszło 1,1   :big grin:  Postanowiłem juz nie dochodzić co z tymi warstwami się działo  - grunt że zagęszczony grunt! 

Po zalaniu płyty i zatarciu ekipa szybciutko przykryła ją folią budowlaną. Miałem dylemat czy ją zdjąć i polewać  płytę, zwłaszcza że były spore upały. W legalecie powiedzieli mi że nie ma potrzeby polewać i tak też zrobiłem. Ku mojemu zaskoczeniu po prawie 20 dniach jak zdjąłem folię płyta była nadal wilgotna!  :smile: 

I tu z kolei niemiła niespodzianka  - zaczałem liczyć przepusty kanalizacyjne i okoazało się że brakuje 2 i to w dodatku pionów!   :Confused:  Delikatnie się zirytowałem ale na szczęście po około 2 godzinach obstukiwania potencjalnych miejsc młotkiem odało się "odkuć" obydwa piony które na szczęćie były wyprowadzone tylko zalane z wierzchu. 

I tu rada dla potomnych - przed zalaniem płyty weźcie w łapę cyfrówkę i każdy przepust dokładnie fotografujecie  -  - będzie łatwiej znaleźć jak panowie z L. w ferworze walki zaleja je betonem...

pozdr

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Browar
Z tego, co napisałeś wszystko jest dobrze poza jedną rzeczą. Trudno mi uwierzyć, aby ekipa polecona przez Legalett z Gdańska nie wykonała zagęszczenia pospółki. Jest to podstawowe, obowiązkowe działanie, więc coś mi tu nie pasuje.
Chyba, że był to jakiś podwykonawca lub "koparkowy" nie znając się na tej czynności pomylił się, a potem wstyd mu było się do tego przyznać.  :smile:  
Najważniejsze, że wszystko się dobrze skończyło.
Przykrywanie folią (może być ogrodnicza i najlepiej czarna), robienie zdjęć (mogą się przydać nawet po wielu latach), małe odkuwanie itp. to naturalne czynności niekoniecznie wykonywane w związku z Legalett - także przy innej formie budowania.
Powodzenia przy następnych pracach.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Browar

> Witaj Browar
> Z tego, co napisałeś wszystko jest dobrze poza jedną rzeczą. Trudno mi uwierzyć, aby ekipa polecona przez Legalett z Gdańska nie wykonała zagęszczenia pospółki. Jest to podstawowe, obowiązkowe działanie, więc coś mi tu nie pasuje.
> Chyba, że był to jakiś podwykonawca lub "koparkowy" nie znając się na tej czynności pomylił się, a potem wstyd mu było się do tego przyznać.  
> Najważniejsze, że wszystko się dobrze skończyło.
> Przykrywanie folią (może być ogrodnicza i najlepiej czarna), robienie zdjęć (mogą się przydać nawet po wielu latach), małe odkuwanie itp. to naturalne czynności niekoniecznie wykonywane w związku z Legalett - także przy innej formie budowania.
> Powodzenia przy następnych pracach.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Drogi Piotrze,

czy nie zastanawiałeś się może nad tatuażem "KOCHAM LEGALETT" albo " LEGALETT - ONI SIĘ NIGDY NIE MYLĄ A JAK SIĘ POMYLĄ TO I TAK NIE SZKODZI!" ?    :Wink2:  

Pytam, bo Twój entuzjazm jakim darzysz tą firmę jest porażający... nie wierzysz że nie zagęszczali, zalane piony betonem - normalka...

Koparkowy tylko nawoził piach pod okiem pana Janusza P. i nic więcej. Był na miejscu cały czas i nie widział zgęszczarki na oczy, a trudno by było przeoczyć   :Wink2:  Poza tym nie miał w tym żadnego interesu żeby mi ściemniać, pomijając już to, że to znajomy. 

Co do odkuwania  - dla mnie 2 godziny obstukiwania na kolanach płyty młotkiem  to nie jest "naturalna czynność"   :Lol:   może są tacy, dla których jest...  :ohmy:  

Jak napisałem ogólnie nie ma tragedii i jestem zadowolony choć do "pełnego profesjonalizmu", o którym się tu tyle naczytałem, to mają jeszcze kawałek drogi...

to tyle z mojej strony

pozdr
Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

Browar
Tatuażu robić sobie nie będę (a fu - paskudztwo  :Smile: ).
Legaletta doceniam w praktyce od 6 lat. Profesjonalizm Pana Janusza P., którego widziałem w działaniu niedawno na kolejnej budowie w mojej okolicy, o której pisałem tu na forum, polecam wszystkim.
Lubie sprawdzić u źródła informacje wzbudzające wątpliwość. Skonfrontowałem więc Twoją wypowiedź z p. Januszem. Okazuje się, że piszesz nieprawdę i mieszasz fakty, liczby!
Odpowiedz nam tu na forum szczerze, co masz wpisane na temat zagęszczenia w książce budowy? Skąd wziął się tam wpis określający wartość zagęszczenia 0,9? Skąd piszesz tu o wartości 1,1? Nie spotkałem się ze skalą zagęszczenia wyższą niż 0,99.  :Smile: 
Kto dokonał tego wpisu? Czy nie Twój kierownik budowy?
Skoro tak, to skąd się wzięło tak dobre zagęszczenie pospółki? 
Ściągnięty przez Ciebie geolog stwierdził taki poziom, a Twój kierownik, który buduje duże hale stwierdził, że jest ono nadzwyczaj wysokie. 
Skąd się ono wzięło?
Poza tym mało znasz się na tych pracach i nie zauważyłeś ani Ty (bo jak sam pisałeś nie było Ciebie wtedy na budowie - a pisałem Ci byś zmienił ksywę Browar, bo teraz można pomyśleć, ż skoczyłeś po....  :Smile: , ani Twój "koparkowy", że Pan Janusz wozi ze sobą sprzęt do pomiaru zagęszczenia gruntu. U Ciebie wykonano stosunkowo wysoki, metrowy nasyp pod fundament, więc pomiary przy zagęszczaniu wykonywane było nie jeden raz. W przeciwny wypadku pomiary Twojego geologa byłyby znacznie niższe.
No ale ty wierzysz bardziej w profesjonalizm "koparkowego"... 
i tu niestety różnimy się   :sad:  
Pozdrawiam Ciebie Browar
i myślę sobie, że ładnie byłoby, gdybyś przeprosił czytelników forum za wprowadzanie w błąd. *Zagęszczanie to podstawowa czynność wykonywana przy wykonywaniu Legalett!*
Jak możesz oceniać profesjonalizm skoro nie znasz podstawowych informacji o technologii Legalett?

----------


## WOJT 65

WITAM PONOWNIE
Piotrze Nowy  - nie boli mnie zarobek firmy lecz mój wydatek
 :Evil:  
Essa - dzieki za poradę, daj namiary na firmę która zrobiła Ci tę formę grzewczą w Twojej chałupie - zawsze to jakaś alternatywa

A tak poważnie to :
- Browar, jednoczę się z Toba w bólu -fakt wywalenia niezłej kapuchy powinien obligować Cię do leżenia na Legalecie ( nawet bez ścian - jeszcze), a nie śmigania przez 2h na kolanach  :Mad:  
- Markus napisał (3 list. 2005) ".. jedyne co mnie przeraża to brak konkurencyjności.."  :ohmy:  
- I TU DOCHODZIMY DO SEDNA SPRAWY - JEŻELI NIE MA KONKURENCJI PRZEZ 10 LAT TO ZNACZY ŻE COŚ (SYSTEM ) JEST DO D.. ALBO W JEJ OKOLICACH. PRZECIEŻ KAŻDY Z PRYWACIARZY SZUKA NISZY W KTÓREJ MÓGŁBY SIĘ ZREALIZOWAĆ I ZAROBIĆ NA SWOJĄ RODZINĘ .
jEŻELI PRZEZ TYLE LAT NIE POWSTAŁO NIC KONKURENCYJNEGO TO....( myślicie i dopowiedzcie sobie sami )

- tak na koniec Piotr napisał "... chyba nie należysz do konkurencji ?.." ( to też było chyba w 2005 roku , muszę poszukać- piszę z pamieci )
PIOTRZE !!!!
BŁAGAM !!!
DAJ NAMIAR NA TĄ KONKURENCJĘ !!

----------


## WOJT 65

I JESZCE JEDNO PYTANIE  :Wink2:  

JAK KUPUJECIE SAMOCHÓD TO TEŻ OD PIERWSZEGO LEPSZEGO, KTÓRY ZAPUKA DO DZRWI ?

----------


## piotr.nowy

> I JESZCE JEDNO PYTANIE  
> 
> JAK KUPUJECIE SAMOCHÓD TO TEŻ OD PIERWSZEGO LEPSZEGO, KTÓRY ZAPUKA DO DZRWI ?


Jeśli ma dobre auto w rozsądnej cenie to czemu nie ?
Tylko dlatego , że zapukał pierwszy i dużo na tym zarobi na pewno go nie wykreślę!  :Wink2:  
Ja rozumiem , że wydawanie kasy boli i zawsze chciałoby się zapłacić mniej. Ale drażni mnie zaglądanie do cudzej kieszeni i liczenie czyichś (tu legelettu) kosztów i zysków. Skoro mają taką sytuację rynkową to z niej korzystają !
Ty policz i zdecyduj czy chcesz im zapłacić tyle ile chcą , czy nie . 
I tyle. A czy mają 200 % zysku czy 15 % - co Cię to obchodzi.   :Roll:

----------


## WOJT 65

Również drażni mnie jak ktoś zagląda mi do kieszeni. Ale nie w tym rzecz.
Legalet może mieć i 1000 % zarobku. Chodzi mi o konkurencję. 
Czy ktoś z forumowiczów słyszał o czymś podobnym ( konkurencyjnym) do legaletu ? ( Essa ! tylko nie pisz już o tej polepie i....)

Ciekawe jak wyglądałby rynek samochodowy gdyby jedynym  producentem samochodów na świecie była np. firma BMW   :Wink2:

----------


## HenoK

> Czy ktoś z forumowiczów słyszał o czymś podobnym ( konkurencyjnym) do legaletu ?


Np. isomax : http://www.isomax.com.pl/index.php?id=50  :smile: .
System, który moze moim zdaniem mieć wielką przyszłość, pod warunkiem innej polityki firmy.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie 
Bardzo ciekawe rozwiązania technologiczne Heńku. Dzięki za link do tej strony. Pewnie z czasem takie i podobne rozwiązania technologiczne staną się tańsze i bardziej powszechne.
Wojt 65 - masz dobre poczucie humoru i tak trzymać  :big grin:  
Ewentulanie napisz poważnie co masz na myśli i do czego konkretnie zmierzasz?   :smile:  
Co do pytania o zakup auta, to podobnie jak w przypadku budowy domu: dokładnie badam rynek, radzę się specjalistów, pytam użytkowników interesującego mnie auta... i jak mam kasę to kupuję (aktualnie VW 1.9 TDI kombi).
Na temat konkurencji do Legalett odpisał Ci częściowo Heniek. A jest jej bardzo dużo, wystarczy poszukać w Internecie (nie tylko na stronach w j.polskim). Mnie cieszy fakt, że mimo to Legalett się rozwija, unowocześnia technologię i profesjonalnie wykonuję swoją robotę. Owe 2 godziny na kolanach to był błąd inwestora, a nie wykonawcy. Gdyby ten pierwszy interesował się budową swojego domu, a nie jeździł po "browar", to by wiedział, gdzie ma wyjścia rur  :ohmy:  . Poza tym co to jest 2 godziny przy "tradycji" byłoby pewnie 200 godzin.  :Confused:  
Piotr.nowy trafnie wyraził, to do czego ja mogę jedynie dodać: jeśli nie odpowiada komuś Legalett, to może przecież wybrać inne technologie - nikt nikogo nie zmusza do wyboru tak dobrego ogrzewania  :smile:  .
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i powodzenia na budowie: domu, garażu... własnego życia.  :Wink2:

----------


## Essa

> Owe 2 godziny na kolanach to był błąd inwestora, a nie wykonawcy. Gdyby ten pierwszy interesował się budową swojego domu, a nie jeździł po "browar", to by wiedział, gdzie ma wyjścia rur  . Poza tym co to jest 2 godziny przy "tradycji" byłoby pewnie 200 godzin.


Nie Piotrze O. - to zdecydowanie blad wykonawcy!!!!! Inwestor na tym etapie, zreszta na zadnym, NIE POWINIEN wykonywac roboty, ktora standardowo nalezy do wykonawcy (czytaj: wyprowadzenie instalacji w odpowiednich punktach). LEGALETT TEZ SIE MYLI, tez czesto leci sztampa. U nas nagle w okolicy kominka pojawily sie dwie rury wentylacyjne - tylko dzieki temu wylapalismy, ze projekt ma powazny blad - kominek posadowiony "z kominem na plecach", podczas gdy w naszym domu kominek bedzie przylegal do komina jednym z bokow. Takze, pewna czujnosc jest wskazana takze w przypadku firm szwedzkich   :Wink2:

----------


## Piotr O.

"Co do Kanalizacji to praktyka jest zawsze taka, że przepusty zostawiamy zawsze poniżej płyty żelbetowej. Chodzi o dokładność zalania i zatarcia płyty. Gdy nic nie wystaje ponad płytę to można ją wykonać bardziej równą i łatwiej zatrzeć. Ma to również uzasadnienie w redukcji przepustów np zf110 na f50. Lepiej jeśli to połączenie jest w płycie niż na zewnątrz (względy estetyczne). 
Z tej całej pisaniny najbardziej martwi mnie, że Pan Janusz zapomniał odkuć tych pionów i naraził inwestora na stres."

Zwracam honor i przepraszam - jak wynika z powyższego wyjaśnienia rzeczywiście był to niepotrzebny stres i błąd wykonawcy. 
Ale... "Każdy ma  lepszy lub gorszy dzień w życiu, jednakże rozpatrując całokształt prac Pana Janusza uważam, że jest on profesjonalistą w tym co robi."

Pisałem o swoim doświadczeniu (na ten temat jest ten wątek forum). Szybko znalazłem wyloty rur, bo sam podawałem wymiary do Legalett na etapie projektowania, byłem gdy robiono wyprowadzenia, zbrojenia i zalewano betonem. Zrobiłem też dużo zdjęć fundamentu w różnych etapach o czym pisze słusznie Browar. Dla mnie był to więc drobiazg i przyjemność pracy przy swoim fundamencie. Dla innych te 2 godziny pracy, to poważny błąd. 

"LEGALETT TEZ SIE MYLI." Essa wyciągasz zbyt ogólne i błędne wnioski z mojego listu. Nie pisałem, że Legalett się nie myli. 
Pewnie każdy z nas  w życiu się nieraz myli. I warto o tym pamiętać, by starać się unikać większych czy mniejszych błędów. A jak się je popełni przeprosić, co niniejszym czynię.   :smile:  
Przyznaje to także pracownik Legalett we fragmentach listu napisanego do mnie. Jak z niego wynika warto w takich sprawach składać "reklamacje" do biura Legalett.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Essa

> Pisałem o swoim doświadczeniu (na ten temat jest ten wątek forum). Szybko znalazłem wyloty rur, bo sam podawałem wymiary do Legalett na etapie projektowania, byłem gdy robiono wyprowadzenia, zbrojenia i zalewano betonem. Zrobiłem też dużo zdjęć fundamentu w różnych etapach o czym pisze słusznie Browar. Dla mnie był to więc drobiazg i przyjemność pracy przy swoim fundamencie. Dla innych te 2 godziny pracy, to poważny błąd.


Powazny blad to:
1. Twoja napastliwosc - znasz osobiscie i dobrze faceta, ktoremu zarzucasz skakanie po piwko? Czy Ciebie ktos tutaj tak traktuje? Napisal Ci ktos Piotrze O., ze jestes "Piotrem Wielkie Zero", bo na to wskazuje wyraznie twoj login?
2. branie wszystkich uwag do siebie personalnie - to co ja tutaj pisze o plycie to moje wlasne spostrzezenia i przemyslenia - prawie nijak sie maja to Twoich agresywnych tekstow;
3. przekonanie, ze jesli Tobie nic zlego sie nie zdarzylo, to jesli komus sie jednak przytrafilo wina jest tylko i wylacznie po jego stronie - wyobraz sobie, ze ja tez wysylalam projekt do Legalettu (nota bene rok przed realizacja plyty), tez bylismy prawie ciagle na budowie, a jednak moj potencjalny kominek znalazl sie na srodku salonu, dwa metry od miejsca, w ktorym byl zaprojektowany.

I jeszcze koncowa uwaga: nie kazdy moze wziac sobie dwuletni urlop i spedzic go na budowie cykajac fotki. Bardzo wielu, a zwlaszcza wiele, z nas musi ciagnac rownolegle kilka spraw - zycie domowe, dzieci, prace, chorobe kogos bliskiego, dalekie dojazdy na plac budowy itp. itd.; warto o tym pamietac.

----------


## piotr.nowy

I na tym może zakończmy ten wątek .  :Roll:

----------


## WOJT 65

UPSSSSss
Piotrze o nowy, premi chyba nie będzie  :cry:

----------


## zakreconaelfa

Witam i zapraszam do mojego dziennika   :Roll:  

od 23.05.2008 jestem szczęśliwą posiadaczką fundamentu grzewczego niemieckiej produkcji!!!! 

pozdrawiam    :Wink2:

----------


## piotr.nowy

*zakreconaelfa* przeczytałem Twój dziennik i trzymam kciuki za dalszą budowę. Ciekawy temat z tym niemieckim fundamentem.
Możesz mi przesłać jakiś namiar? Byłbym wdzięczny!  :Roll:

----------


## WOJT 65

> Witam i zapraszam do mojego dziennika   
> 
> od 23.05.2008 jestem szczęśliwą posiadaczką fundamentu grzewczego niemieckiej produkcji!!!! 
> 
> pozdrawiam



Gratulacje   :big grin:  
MOŻE PODAJ TUTAJ NA FORUM NAMIARY NA TĄ FIRMĘ   :Wink2:  

Nie wiem co się stało ale nie otwiera mi Twoich zdjęć z Chodaczkowej Chaty (tych z robót ziemnych i betonowania płyty  :cry:   )

----------


## Essa

U Oli technologia wykonania plyty jest podobna, a dom parterowy (bardzo ladny zreszta) czyli optimum. Ale najwazniejszy element dalej pozostaje nieznany - cena ogrzewania, bo przeciez do tego sie to wszystko ostatecznie  sprowadza. Olka odzywaj sie po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym  :wink: 
PS. mi sie te fotki tez nie otwieraja.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam wszystkich serdecznie
Hmmm, jak napisać, aby być dobrze zrozumianym i na ile to możliwe nie urazić. Ciężka sprawa, ale spróbuję.
Miałem zamiar zaproponować pod koniec swojego ostatniego listu, to co napisał po mnie Piotr.nowy - czyli zakończyć temat. Nie zrobiłem tego, by ktoś nie posądził mnie, że swoje napisałem i proponuję zamknąć temat. Teraz jednak odpiszę, głównie z szacunku dla siebie i chęci jasnego przedstawienia swojego zdania na niektóre skierowane pod moim adresem zarzuty.

Przepraszam Essa, ale widzę że po przeczytaniu mojego listu nerwy Ci mocno puściły i wzięły górę emocje  :sad:  Staram się pisać na forach w sposób pogodny, życzliwy, ale jak widać nie każdy właściwie to odczytuje, a emotikony nie zawsze kojarzą się z humorem i uśmiechem.  :smile:   Myślałem, że moje przeprosiny zostaną dobrze odebrane, a tu "taki atak"  :sad:  
Twój list przeczytałem kilka dni temu i mocno się zdziwiłem, bo...

Po pierwsze nie wiem czemu piszesz w imieniu "faceta", do którego adresowałem swoje informacje i spostrzeżenia. Czy prosił Ciebie o to, upoważnił do bycia adwokatem? Może niepotrzebnie się unosisz? Może Browar jest teraz na wczasach i jak wróci odpisze jeśli zechce. Albo nie ma czasu lub nie widzi potrzeby, sensu...?

_Twoja napastliwosc - znasz osobiscie i dobrze faceta, ktoremu zarzucasz skakanie po piwko?_ 
Przepraszam, ale nie wiem o jakiej napastliwości piszesz (?). Mogłem potraktować propozycję -  jaką podał mi Browar - zrobienia sobie tatuażu, jako żart lub chęć obrażenia mnie. Wybrałem to pierwsze.
To nie ja lecz Ty używasz słowa „piwko” i niczego nie zarzucam – dopatrujesz się czegoś czego w treści listu nie ma! Ja tego nie napisałem. A Browarowi dawno sugerowałem, aby zmienił ksywę, bo niektórym może się kojarzyć z tym co Tobie. Odmówił. 
Uważam, że nie muszę znać korespondenta, aby z nim wymieniać listy na forum._
Czy Ciebie ktos tutaj tak traktuje?_ Tak traktuje to znaczy jak? Na przykład teraz Ty traktujesz mnie pisząc łagodnie: bez szacunku.
_Napisal Ci ktos Piotrze O., ze jestes "Piotrem Wielkie Zero", bo na to wskazuje wyraznie twoj login?_ Hm... przykre to brzydkie porównanie. 
Nie, nikt nie napisał, gdyż  mój login nie ma nic wspólnego z zerem. Nie jest to zero, a litera O czyli "wielkie O" pochodzące od pierwszej litery mojego nazwiska. Od 2003 r. tak się podpisuję, by odróżnić się od wielu innych Piotrów piszących na forum. Nie ukrywam się za pseudo, a wiele osób dzięki kontaktowi na priw czy informacjom, które podawałem na tym forum zna mnie z nazwiska. Twoja uwaga jest obraźliwa i przykro mi z tego powodu.
Można mnie więc ewentualnie nazwać Optymistą w temacie ogrzewania Legalett, który od kilku lat mam w domu i chwalę, chętnie dzieląc się doświadczeniami z innymi. 

_2. branie wszystkich uwag do siebie personalnie - to co ja tutaj pisze o plycie to moje wlasne spostrzezenia i przemyslenia - prawie nijak sie maja to Twoich agresywnych tekstow;_
Trudno abym nie brał personalnie skoro Ktoś pisze do mnie używając mojego imienia i odpisując na mój list. Piszesz w liczbie mnogiej – „agresywne teksty”. Może jakieś konkrety poproszę? Fakt, że czasem oprócz żartów używam ironii, ale żeby zaraz agresja. A jak traktować Twój ton?
_3. przekonanie, ze jesli Tobie nic zlego sie nie zdarzylo, to jesli komus sie jednak przytrafilo wina jest tylko i wylacznie po jego stronie._
Skąd takie wnioski? Czyżbyś nie czytała mojego poprzedniego listu, w którym wyraźnie przepraszam i wyjaśniam, z czego to wynikło? Czy chcesz mi właśnie z tego powodu dołożyć? To jest brzydka złośliwość z Twojej strony.
_- wyobraz sobie, ze ja tez wysylalam projekt do Legalettu (nota bene rok przed realizacja plyty), tez bylismy prawie ciagle na budowie, a jednak moj potencjalny kominek znalazl sie na srodku salonu, dwa metry od miejsca, w ktorym byl zaprojektowany._
Na ten temat się nie mogę wypowiedzieć, bo nie znam opinii drugiej strony czyli Legalett na  temat Twojego kominka. Czasem bywa tak, że inwestor zmienia coś w planach lub nie sprawdzi dokładnie dokumentacji przysłanej z Legalett… 
Pewnie złożyłaś reklamacje i co odpowiedzieli?

_I jeszcze koncowa uwaga: nie kazdy moze wziac sobie dwuletni urlop i spedzic go na budowie cykajac fotki._ 
O jakim dwuletnim urlopie piszesz? Fundament Legalett wykonuje się w ciągu kilku dni, tygodnia lub max 2 tygodni na dużej budowie przy złej pogodzie.
_Bardzo wielu, a zwlaszcza wiele, z nas musi ciagnac rownolegle kilka spraw - zycie domowe, dzieci, prace, chorobe kogos bliskiego, dalekie dojazdy na plac budowy itp. itd.; warto o tym pamietac._
Sugerujesz mi, że tego nie biorę pod uwagę. Znów piszesz w imieniu innych: "bardzo wielu...". A na jakiej podstawie wyciągasz takie błędne wnioski? Chyba nie na podstawie faktu, że żartobliwie zwróciłem uwagę Browarowi na *jeden dzień* nieobecności na budowie. Ja także mam rodzinę, kilkoro małych dzieci, absorbującą pracę, do której dojeżdżam i inne obowiązki… Dlatego, by zaoszczędzić sobie nerwów, zdecydowałem się dom wybudować w 3 miesiące (troszkę mi się nie udało – trwało to 2 tygodnie dłużej   :smile:  ).
Przepraszam wszystkich za ten skierowany głównie do Essy długi list. 
Jeśli kogoś uraziłem, to jeszcze raz przepraszam.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc Wam i sobie większego dystansu do korespondencji na forach, bo to do budowy domu i dla „poprawy” zdrowia nie jest potrzebne.

----------


## WOJT 65

Pomijając wszystkie osobiste wycieczki, mam kilka pytań do użytkowników płyty z Legaletu:

1. Na stronach internetowych Legaletu piszą "... powstała płyta fundamentowa idealnie zabezpieczona przed PLEŚNIĄ, WILGOCIĄ I *RADEM POCHODZENIA GRUNTOWEGO*..."

_Tzn. jak zabezpieczona ?_

Może ktoś z Państwa widział jak zabezpieczali ? Jaki materiał chroni przed radem ?. Słyszałem że czarna folia. Jakie są skutki długotrwałego działania radu ? - Rak ?

2. _Co z roszerzalnością cieplną płyty fundamentowej ?_

Z moich wyliczeń wynika:
OBLICZENIE WYDŁUŻENIA ELEMENTU DYLATOWANEGO  

Δl = α • Δt • l
Δl -  wydłużenie elementu [mm]
α -   współczynnik rozszerzalności liniowej [10-6 / OK] - *11*
Δt – zmiana temperatury podłoża [K] *od 5 do 35 st. C*
l –   długość elementu [m] - *10 x 15 m*

Przykładowe wartości współczynnika α: 
Aluminium –  23,5 
Beton – 11,0
Szkło – 8,0
Beton komórkowy – 8,0
Stal – 11,0
Cegła – 5,0 

Δl = α • Δt • l
Δl -  wydłużenie elementu [mm] wynosi *od 3,3 do 4,95 mm*

Niby mało ale chałupa to nie prezerwatywa i sie nie rozciągnie, tylko popęka i się przesunie.
Pytanie czy  i kiedy należy spodziewać się spękań na ścianie i ewentualnie w których miejscach ?

3. To jak to jest z tą gwarancją ? Na 25 lat ?
A potem co ? wychodzą spękania ?
Jeżeli ciągle mamy ciepłą płytę gdzie jest małą różnica temp.to chyba nic nie może się stać ( patrz wzór z pkt. 2 ) W Szwecji grzeją chyba non stop ale u nas ?
Toż my mamy częste zmiany temp. i płyta będzie narażona również na częste zmiany, które będą powodowały  ciągłe "kurczenie" i " rozciąganie się" chałupy.

To wszystko ciągle pracuje a podobno kropla drąży skały.

Pozdrawiam i przekonajcie niedowiarka.




[/b]

----------


## HenoK

> Z moich wyliczeń wynika:
> OBLICZENIE WYDŁUŻENIA ELEMENTU DYLATOWANEGO  
> 
> Δl = α • Δt • l
> Δl -  wydłużenie elementu [mm]
> α -   współczynnik rozszerzalności liniowej [10-6 / OK] - *11*
> Δt – zmiana temperatury podłoża [K] *od 5 do 35 st. C*
> l –   długość elementu [m] - *10 x 15 m*
> 
> ...


Spękania mogą powstać, jeżeli będzie wystepowała znaczna róznica rozszerzalności cieplnej płyty fundamentowej (podłoza) i sciany na niej stojacej.
Jednak jeżli ściana stoi na płycie to się od niej nagrzewa. W takim wypadku mozna się spodziewać różnej rozszerzalności ściany i płyty spowodowanych róznymi współczynnikami rozszerzalności (np. beton 11, cegła 5). Drugi czynnik to zakres temperatur. Maksymalna temperatura płyty fundamentowej nie powinna przekraczać 30 st. C. Minimalna w normalnie eksploatowanym domi nie spadnie poniżej 5 st. C. Czyli Δt=25K. Δα = (11-5)x10-6 = m/K.
Stąd też róznica rozszerzalności 25*6*15*10-6=2,25mm. Mogłoby to być niebezpieczne, gdyby taka róznica długości skumulowała się w jednym miejscu. Jednak w praktyce rozkład się ona na 15m i dotyczy bardzo dużych wahań temperatur. W praktyce wielkości te są kilkukrotnie niższe, nie powinny więc stanowić problemu w eksploatacji prawidłowo wykonanego muru. 
Dużo większe różnice temperatur występują np. w warstwie elewacyjnej ściany trójwarstwowej i rzadko są one do opanowania.

----------


## WOJT 65

dzięki za rzetelną odpowiedź.
Ale to dalej nie zmienia faktu że to wszystko pracuje. Być może te wartości nie są aż takie duże. Nie wiem.
Piszesz że temperatura niepowinna przekraczać 30 st.
Ostatnio miałem awarię podgrzewacza wody. Jak wróciliśmy do domu ( przed wyjściem umyłem ręce- czyli się włączył) to łazienka była zalana.
Podgrzewacz nie wyłączył się tylko "chodził" cały czas. 
Efekt - rury kitek nagrzały się tak mocno, że puściło na łączeniu i sobie pokapało troszeczkę.

Cóż, to tylko urządzenia.

A co z pierwszym pytaniem ?

----------


## WOJT 65

Jeszce jedno mi się przypomniało.
Skoro ta rozszerzalnośc nie ma tak istotnego wpływu to po co fachmani jak kładą ogrzewanie wodne podłogowe to robią dylatację ze styropianu między płytą a ścianą (2 cm) ?

----------


## HenoK

> Jaki materiał chroni przed radem ?. Słyszałem że czarna folia. Jakie są skutki długotrwałego działania radu ? - Rak ?


Piszą tak rzeczywiście, chociażby TUTAJ .
Jednak jest to skrót myślowy. Chodzi o produkty rozpadu radu i uranu, głównie radon. Więcej na ten temat w wątku :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2502559.htm#2502559

Płyta żelbetowa poprawnie wykonana jest wystarczającą barierą dla przenikania radonu, o ile na danym terenie on występuje  :smile: .

----------


## DariuszB

Jestem osobiście zainteresowany  budowa domu  w tej technologi , poszukuję  kontaktu z właścicielami takich domów z okolic Grodziska Mazowieckiego .  Interesują mnie doświadczenia  z czasu budowy  i obecnej eksploatacji .  Mogę pomóc w  ogrzewaniu takiego systemy odpowiednimi wkładami piecowo-kominkowymi    . Darek

----------


## destynator

> Jeszce jedno mi się przypomniało.
> Skoro ta rozszerzalnośc nie ma tak istotnego wpływu to po co fachmani jak kładą ogrzewanie wodne podłogowe to robią dylatację ze styropianu między płytą a ścianą (2 cm) ?


Te 2 cm styropianu robią za izolator i dylatację   :Lol:  Legalett z tego co tutaj i na stronach producenta wyczytałem pracuje w niższych od typowej podłogówki temperaturach a więc i mniejsza jest rozszeżalność. Zresztą nic chyba się nie stanie jak ściana się trochę wyobli   :big tongue:

----------


## destynator

Ktoś wcześniej pytał o zabezpieczenie styropianu pod płytą przed gryzoniami, odpowiedź była przecząca. Mam wątpliwość czy nie jest ryzykowne pozostawienie tak delikatnego materiału w ziemi bez choćby foliowej barierki ochronnej? A może ta folia, zagęszczony piach i beton, nawzajem by się wykluczały?
Pytam bo ziemia na mojej działce tak jakby permamentnie się ruszała. Turkuć podjadek, polne myszki i inne wielgachne chrząszcze przeróżne.
W telewizorze kiedyś pokazali jak dzięcioły próbowały wydłubać sobie w styropianowej elewacji gniazda, a że styropianu było mało, nie mogąc przebić się przez beton narobiły wiele dziur. Elewację można naprawić z rusztowania ale jak naprawić ubytki styropianu pod płytą? Da się ją jakoś podlewarować z całym domem?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam 
Wczoraj włączyło się pierwszy raz ogrzewanie domu.
Sąsiedzi też grzeją, więc wszystko w normie.   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę nam wszystkim, aby przyszła piękna, złota i ciepła polska jesień.

----------


## julifra

Witam, 
czy do pozwolenia na budowe nalezy w projekcie zmienic zaprojektowany fundament na projekt legalettu, czy mozna to zrobic juz w trakcie budowy przez kierownika budowy??
pozdraiwam i z gory dziekuje za pomoc,

----------


## HenoK

> Witam, 
> czy do pozwolenia na budowe nalezy w projekcie zmienic zaprojektowany fundament na projekt legalettu, czy mozna to zrobic juz w trakcie budowy przez kierownika budowy??
> pozdraiwam i z gory dziekuje za pomoc,


Mozna to zrobić na etapie adaptacji projektu do warunków miejscowych, i tak jest najprościej. 
Jeżeli zmianę sposobu fundamentowania następuje już po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę to należy tę zmianę potraktować jak zmianę nieistotną w rozumieniu prawa budowlanego. 
Należy z nią postąpić tak jak z każdą zmianą nieistotną. Należy na projekcie budowlanym nanieść zmiany. Zmiany te powinien zatwierdzić projektant, który dokonywał adaptacji projektu do pozwolenia na budowę. Zmiany należy odnotować w dzienniku budowy. 
Zmiany te należy też wykazać w zawiadomieniu o zakończeniu budowy.
Oczywiście może być też sporządzony projekt zamienny fundamentu  i adnotacja o zmianie sposobu fundamentowania na projekcie budowlanym.

Powyższe wynika z zapisów w ustawie Prawo budowlane :



> "Nieistotne odstąpienie od zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego lub innych warunków pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga uzyskania decyzji o zmianie pozwolenia na budowę i jest dopuszczalne, o ile nie dotyczy:
> ... charakterystycznych parametrów obiektu budowlanego: kubatury, powierzchni zabudowy, wysokości, długości, szerokości i liczby kondygnacji"





> Projektant *dokonuje kwalifikacji zamierzonego odstąpienia* oraz jest obowiązany zamieścić w projekcie budowlanym odpowiednie informacje (rysunek i opis) dotyczące odstąpienia

----------


## julifra

bardzo dziekuje za szybka odpowiedz. pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## piotr.nowy

U  mnie starostwo potraktowało zmianę fundamentów tradycyjnych na płytowe jako *istotną*   , "bo dotyczy elementu konstrukcyjnego budynku".  :Evil:

----------


## zakreconaelfa

Z tego co wiem, na początku października będzie robiona płyta grzewcza przez firmę która mi robiła płytę fundamentową.
Jeżeli ktoś by chciał obejrzeć to proszę o maila i podam kontakt do firmy.
pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> U  mnie starostwo potraktowało zmianę fundamentów tradycyjnych na płytowe jako *istotną*   , "bo dotyczy elementu konstrukcyjnego budynku".


A kiedy budowałeś ?
Wg aktualnie obowiązującej ustawy (art. 36a ust. 5):



> Nieistotne odstąpienie od zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego lub innych warunków pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga uzyskania decyzji o zmianie pozwolenia na budowę i jest dopuszczalne, o ile nie dotyczy:
> 1) zakresu objętego projektem zagospodarowania działki lub terenu,
> 2) charakterystycznych parametrów obiektu budowlanego: kubatury, powierzchni zabudowy, wysokości, długości, szerokości i liczby kondygnacji,
> 3) (uchylony),
> 4) (uchylony),
> 5) zapewnienia warunków niezbędnych do korzystania z tego obiektu przez osoby niepełnosprawne,
> 6) zmiany zamierzonego sposobu użytkowania obiektu budowlanego lub jego części,
> 7) ustaleń miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego lub decyzji o warunkach zabudowy i zagospodarowania terenu oraz nie wymaga uzyskania  opinii, uzgodnień, pozwoleń i innych dokumentów, wymaganych przepisami szczególnymi.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Buduję teraz.
Nie bardzo mi zależało ale dowiadywałem się "na wszelki wypadek" i odpowiedź była jednoznaczna. Chociaż wcale mnie nie dziwi , że urzędnicy nie znają aktualnych przepisów... Niestety.

----------


## Piotr O.

julifra
Na Twoim miejscu zapytałbym wprost w Legalett. 
Oni zapewne temat znają bardzo dobrze. 
U mnie 5 lat temu nie były wymagane żadne zmiany w dokumentacji.
Powodzenia
Piotr

----------


## julifra

po tych wypowiedziach, tez o tym pomyslalam io zapytalam legalett. w odpowiedzi uslyszalam, ze do pozwolenie na budowe ta zmiana nie jest potrzebna, mozna jej dokonac w trakcie budowy.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Gratuluję.
czyli chyba wszystko jest już jasne. 
Wypada tylko życzyć, aby budowa sprawiała jak najwięcej radości, a jak najmniej kłopotów - co niniejszym czynię.  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc dobrego dnia i pogodnego końca tygodnia 
(tzw. weekendu)

Piotr 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dziś piątek - ulubiony dzień tygodnia.  :Smile: 
I love it very much!

----------


## mariusz d.

Witam, 

Dołączyłem do grona posiadaczy płyty legalett. Co prawda płyta (193m2) nie jest jeszcze kompletna. Brakuje zalania betonu i zatarcia.  Niestety pogoda  w okolicach Lublina nie sprzyjała w ubiegłym tygodniu i zmuszony jestem czekać do soboty na zalanie i dokończenie płyty. Wrażenia z dotychczas prowadzonych prac są bardzo pozytywne. Od samego poczatku obecny byłem przy pracach i sprawdzałem dokładność wykonania kazdego etapu. Może byłem czasami nadgorliwy w zadawaniu pytań ale uważam, że kto pyta nie błądzi. Pozatym dużo naczytałem sie na tym forum i  rozmaowa z wykonawcą była bardzo rzeczowa i konkretna. Ekipa na czele z panem Januszem jest naprawde godna polecenia. Każdy wie co ma robić i robi to dobrze. Sam zajmuję się wykończeniami wnetrz i wykonastwem instalacji grzewczo-sanitarnych i wiem ze są fachowcy którzy olewają inwestora i robią byle jak i byle szybciej jeśli widzą że klient jest niezorientowany. U mnie przy budowie płyty nie było takiego problemu mimo, że jestem wymagający co do jakości prac. Pan Janusz zrobił na mnie bardzo pozytywne wrażenie i bardzo go cenie za jego doświadcznenie i dokładność w czasie prowadzonych prac. Cała ekipa spisała się na medal, pracowali dokładnie, sprawnie i szybko mimo momentami padającego deszczu...
Po długim wstępie teraz pytanie. Z racji nie zalania płyty zastanawiam się nad zrobieniem schodów wejsciowych i tarasu z pozostałego betonu jeśli takowy bedzie. Proszę o podpowiedź w jaki sposób zrobić szalunek pod schody i taras i jak go połaczyć z płytą? Mam obawy że oba elementy bedą odzielenie pracować i powstaną z czasem duże pękniecia lub szczeliny. Może zaglada ktos na forum z osób które mają juz sezonowaną płyte i opisze jak sie zachowuje się połaczenie płyty z tarasem. 

Pozdrawiam i dziekuje z góry za odpowiedź...  :big grin:

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Proszę o podpowiedź w jaki sposób zrobić szalunek pod schody i taras i jak go połaczyć z płytą? Mam obawy że oba elementy bedą odzielenie pracować i powstaną z czasem duże pękniecia lub szczeliny.


Obawy zapewne słuszne.  Niezależnie czy to legalett czy "zwykła" płyta fundamentowa. I dlatego nie należy tych elementów łączyć . 
Ja bym zrobił taras i schody jako płyty betonowe , zbrojone , lane na odpowiednio zagęszczonej podsypce. Dylatację stanowić będzie styropian boczny z legalett"u. 
Tak mam zresztą w moim projekcie z tradycyjnymi fundamentami a ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych oddziela budynek od płyty tarasu.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam 
Miło jest poczytać, kolejny raz, bardzo dobre oceny fachowości ekipy Pana Janusza. Tym bardziej, że pisze to wymagający  fachowiec z branży.   :smile:  
U mnie Pan Janusz 5 lat temu, poproszony dodatkowo, wylał ganek ze schodami i otworami pod kolumny ganku.
Całość trzyma się stabilnie przy izolacji styropianowej Legalett. Niestety nie miałem funduszy na wyłożenie ganku płytkami, wiec nie wiem czy tak ma być?
Ale z tego co pamiętam niektórzy tu na forum już o tym pisali.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie - także Pana Janusza
Piotr z Podkarpacia

----------


## mariusz d.

Witam. 
Dziękuję kolegom z forum za cenne podpowiedzi. Upewniły mnie w tym jak zamierzałem wykonać taras i schody. 
Szkoda tylko, że na forum nie można zamówić pogody.  :Confused:  
Pozdrawiam...

----------


## Piotr O.

"Szkoda tylko, że na forum nie można zamówić pogody. "
Można - czemu nie?   :big grin:  
Na jutro w Lublinie od godziny 8.00 ma Pan już bez opadów.   :smile:  
A Pan Janusz co przewiduje i planuje?
Pozdrawiam, powodzenia

PS (Tak przynajmniej informuje http://www.pogodynka.pl/miasto.php?miasto=lublin )  :smile:

----------


## mariusz d.

Dziękuje ..oby prognoza była trafna.

Pan Janusz planuje zalewanie w sobote. Mam nadzieje, że w ciągu tych 3 dni wjazd na działkę przeschnie i bedzie możliwy wjazd ciężarówek z betonem.
 :wink: 
 :big grin:

----------


## Piotr O.

Jak tam Mariuszu - prognoza sprawdziła się czy zdążyliście zalać?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mariusz d.

cdn.

----------


## mariusz d.

Witam ponownie,

Wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem. A wygladało to w skrócie tak:
5:30 pobudka, 5:45 już na działce(szpadel w dłoń i poprawnianie wjazdu z ulicy i drogi po 2 tygodniowych opadach), 6:50 przyjazd ekipy pana Janusza i nabijanie poziomów, 8:00 przyjazd pompy do betonu i bezproblemowy wjazd na działkę  :big tongue:  
8:05 cięzarówka z pompą zakopała się bo kierowca był "mądrzejszy" i nie słuchał uwag gdzie ma wjechac a które miejsca omijać na działce.  :Evil:  
8:20 przyjazd pierwszej betoniarki i wyciąganie liną samochodu z pompą.
8:45 układanie płyt betonowych (dziurawek) na podjazd dla gruszek do pompy.
9:00 zaczynamy zalewanie  :big tongue:  
9:20 2-gruszka bez problemow
10:00 3-gruszka bez problemów
10:30 4-gruszka bez problemów
11:00 ostatnia gruszka (3m3betonu) bez problemów
11:30 dostawcy betonu składają zabawki i....big problem
Ciężarówka z pompą nie może wyjechać z działki - Pomożecie??? Pomożemy!!!   :Roll:  
11:45 przyjeżdża gruszka co by pomóc wyrwać "rzepkę"  :cool:  
Lecz ta nie daje za wygraną. Niedoświadczony kierowca z gruszki przegrywa walkę i zakopuje sie po osie  :Mad:  . 12: Przyjeżdża kolejna gruszka na pomoc..i ta podziela losy samochodu z pompą i koleżaki gruszki.  :Wink2:  
Już powstał na działce niezły tasiemiec z ciężarówek..Całe szczęście że po zalaniu płyty. W miedzyczasie trwa rownanie betonu pod czujnym okiem p. Janusza i moim czyli wymagającego inwestora.   :Wink2:  
12:30 przyjeżdza na działkę ciężki sprzęt w postaci wielkiej Fadromy dociążonej piaskiem na łyżce. Liny prężyły się i rwały...(ale to za przyczyną nierozgarnietego kierowcy gruszki, który zamiast wsteczny przucił jedynkę!!!) Troche zakrecony czlowiek...ale moze to z nerwów bo na budowe przyjechał jego kierownik ocenić powage sytuacji. Bo ciężkich zmaganiach w końcu pozbyłem sie ciężkiego sprzetu z dziaki i odetchnolem z ulgą. 
Ale jak patrzyłem na drogę dojazdową to bylem delikatnie mowiac zdenerwowany. Ale co tam, reszta idzie i poszła zgodnie z planem. Beton był bardzo dobrej jakości wiec zacieranie poszło sprawnie. O godz. 16:30 uścisk dłoni, podziekowania dla ekipy, wymiana gadzetów  :big tongue:  ( dostałem czapeczkę firmową legalett od pana Janusza) No i nerwowy dzień dobiegł końca.
Pogoda w Puławach dopisała i mam nadzieję, że nadal taka bedzie.
Za wspieranie mnie na duchu wszytkim bardzo dziekuję szczegolnie tobie Piotrze O. za czynny udział w dyskusji na forum.
Pozdrawiam 
Mariusz z Puław

----------


## Piotr O.

Gratuluję Mariuszu
Przygody były niezwykłe, ale najważniejszy efekt końcowy.
Drogę w wolnych chwilach poprawisz, o agentach nie umiejących jeździć będziesz wnukom opowiadał, a w domku ciepło mieszkał   :smile:  .
Ciekawie piszesz - proponuję kronikę założyć.
Pozdrawiam, dobrego dnia i tygodnia wszystkim życząc.

PS A teraz pomyśl sobie, że to co przeżyłeś i zrobiłeś wraz z Legalett w kilka godzin,  robisz w tradycji przez...   :big grin:  To dopiero nerwówka byłaby.  :sad:

----------


## Browar

> Browar
> Tatuażu robić sobie nie będę (a fu - paskudztwo ).
> Legaletta doceniam w praktyce od 6 lat. Profesjonalizm Pana Janusza P., którego widziałem w działaniu niedawno na kolejnej budowie w mojej okolicy, o której pisałem tu na forum, polecam wszystkim.
> Lubie sprawdzić u źródła informacje wzbudzające wątpliwość. Skonfrontowałem więc Twoją wypowiedź z p. Januszem. Okazuje się, że piszesz nieprawdę i mieszasz fakty, liczby!
> Odpowiedz nam tu na forum szczerze, co masz wpisane na temat zagęszczenia w książce budowy? Skąd wziął się tam wpis określający wartość zagęszczenia 0,9? Skąd piszesz tu o wartości 1,1? Nie spotkałem się ze skalą zagęszczenia wyższą niż 0,99. 
> Kto dokonał tego wpisu? Czy nie Twój kierownik budowy?
> Skoro tak, to skąd się wzięło tak dobre zagęszczenie pospółki? 
> Ściągnięty przez Ciebie geolog stwierdził taki poziom, a Twój kierownik, który buduje duże hale stwierdził, że jest ono nadzwyczaj wysokie. 
> Skąd się ono wzięło?
> ...


Witam wszystkich serdecznie!  :smile: 

dawno mnie tu nie było i już nawet prawie zapomniałem o tym forum... A szkoda bo widzę że moja wypowiedź wywołała małą burzę  :big grin:  i podniesione ciśnienie krwi u największego entuzjasty L.

No cóż drogi Piotrze, Twoja dociekliwość jest godna podziwu.. wręcz nawet przerażająco maniakalna! Napisałem kilka słów krytyki o ekipie L. a Ty tak po prostu z "czystej ciekawości" postanowiłeś  "sprawdzić u źródła" wypowiedź człowieka z drugiego końca Polski na temat ekipy, z którą wiąże Cię jedynie fundament zbudowany kilka lat temu...?  :wink:   Dla mnie to tu coś wyraźnie cuchnie ale niech każdy z forumowiczów wyciągnie z tego własne wnioski...  :smile: 

Druga  sprawa do to Twoje "źródło" na podstawie,  którego oskarżasz mnie tu o jakieś mieszanie faktów i kłamstwa... mało tego -  żądasz przeprosin i bełkoczesz coś na mój temat o "skakaniu po..."  Odpowiem może krótko - to forum służy do wymiany doświadczeń i  poglądów a nie marketingowego bełkotu... moje doświadczenia są takie a nie inne. Przykro mi bardzo, że zrobiłem swoją wypowiedzią maleńką rysę na nieskazitelnym obliczu firmy L, które tyle lat już tutaj pielęgnujesz ale TAKIE SĄ MOJE DOŚWIADCZENIA ! Dla Ciebie wiarygodne źródło to Pan Janusz,  a dla mnie znajomy koparkowy, który jak już pisałem nie miał najmniejszego interesu w tym by cokolwiek ściemniać. Może gdybym nie musiał pracować od rana do wieczora też bym miał czas na jeżdżenie za Panem Januszem po budowach i podziwianie jego profesjonalizmu… Nie rozumiem też kto Cię tu upoważnił na tym forum do oskarżania o kłamstwa i oceniania na podstawie jakiegoś kretyńskiego śledztwa? Kim Ty jesteś, że śmiesz podważać  moją wiedzę na temat tego co się dzieje na mojej budowie??

Poza tym nie rozumiem Twojej napastliwości… Co jest złego w tym,  że poradziłem przypilnowanie wykonania zagęszczenia? ??  czy napisałem, że L spartolił robotę ? NIE ! Napisałem jak to wyglądało z mojego punktu widzenia!

Widzę ,że nie tylko mnie to zbulwersowało i  dziękuje Ci  ESSA za to małe wsparcie podczas mojej nieobecności…  Widać kolega wpadał już w kolejny stopień „nawiedzenia” i jak widzi cień krytyki to go skóra piecze… a szkoda bo wiedzę ma. Mógłby tylko się nią dzielić, bez szerzenia propagandy.

To tyle ode mnie...

Pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam Browar
Piszesz mało konkretnie, bardzo ogólnie i w emocjonalnym porywie. Nie odpowiedziałeś na żadną z moich konkretnych informacji (mimo przytoczenia mojego listu), a za to znów próbujesz mnie obrazić (zapomniałeś już jak zacząłeś od mało sympatycznej propozycji tatuażu :sad:  ). Umiesz wybierać z listów głównie to, co Tobie odpowiada.

Piszesz: "Napisałem jak to wyglądało z mojego punktu widzenia!" i to się zgadza. Przeczytaj sobie pozytywną opinie na temat p. Janusza, którą napisał tu niedawno bezstronny fachowiec i nie jest on pierwszy na tym forum (a sugerujesz, że to tylko ja).
_Ekipa na czele z panem Januszem jest naprawdę godna polecenia. Każdy wie co ma robić i robi to dobrze. Sam zajmuję się wykończeniami wnętrz i wykonawstwem instalacji grzewczo-sanitarnych i wiem ze są fachowcy którzy olewają inwestora i robią byle jak i byle szybciej jeśli widzą że klient jest niezorientowany. U mnie przy budowie płyty nie było takiego problemu mimo, że jestem wymagający co do jakości prac. Pan Janusz zrobił na mnie bardzo pozytywne wrażenie i bardzo go cenie za jego doświadczenie i dokładność w czasie prowadzonych prac. Cała ekipa spisała się na medal, pracowali dokładnie, sprawnie i szybko mimo momentami padającego deszczu..._ 

Zastanów się *proszę* Browar czy warto nadal się plątać w zeznaniach zamiast napisać: Sorry przesadziłem, bo wydawało mi się "z mojego punktu widzenia" jako laika, że miało być inaczej.
I nie chodzi tu o mnie tylko o p. Janusza, którego fachowość za Jego plecami opisujesz niezgodnie z prawdą.

Masz ciekawy styl pisania - najpierw piszesz "drogi Piotrze", a potem mi ubliżasz (maniakalność, bełkot, nawiedzenie..., szerzenia propagandy, itp.).

Liczę, że na tym zakończymy naszą korespondencję, bo jest ona przykra i szkoda na nią miejsca i czasu.
Przytoczę na koniec to, czego Ty nie doczytałeś lub nie chciałeś zauważyć w moim liście:
_Jeśli kogoś uraziłem, to jeszcze raz przepraszam.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc Wam i sobie większego dystansu do korespondencji na forach, bo to do budowy domu i dla „poprawy” zdrowia nie jest potrzebne._

----------


## Browar

Witaj Piotrze,

widzę że niczego nie zrozumiałeś z tego co napisałem ale trudno... Też nie mam ochoty kontynuowac tej dyskusji zwłaszcza, że żaden argument i tak do Ciebie nie przemówia i wkółko piszesz to samo. Odniosę się tylko do Twoich zarzutów...
Przyczepiłeś się do tego zagęszczenia, piszesz że za placami pana Janusza podważam jego profesjonalizam... a wystarczyło dokładnie przeczytac moją pierwszą  wypowiedź:

Ogólnie z ekipy L. jestem zadowolony - choć nie obyło się bez zgrzytów. Radzę wszystkim wziąć kilka dni urlopu na czas budowy płyty i wszystkiego dopilnować - zwłaszcza jeżeli chodzi o nasyp pod płytę, bo różnie bywa z tym "zagęszczaniem warstwowym"... jeden dzień mnie nie było na miejscu i powstał mały spór bo ekipa z L. twierdziła, że zagęszczała a znajomy - koparkowy, który robił nasyp twierdził że nie mieli zadnej zagęszczarki. Naszczęście materiał na podsypkę miałem taki że nawet bez specjalnego zagęszczania wychodziło 0,5 (sprawdzał na koniec nasz geolog), więc jak koparkowy trochę pojeździł po nasypie i na koniec ekipa z L przejechła zagęszcarką (co widziałem osobiście)  to wyszło 1,1  Postanowiłem juz nie dochodzić co z tymi warstwami się działo - grunt że zagęszczony grunt! 

I gdzie tu jest podważanie czyjegoś profesjonalizmu? Czy rada aby dopilonować "najważniejszej" wg Ciebie czynności przy budowie płyty, jaką jest zagęszczanie warstwowe, jest złą radą ? Czy jeżeli dzięki temu ktoś uniknie nieporozumień z ekipą L. to podważy swoją obecnością ich autorytet? Czy nie napisałem, że jestem zadowolony z pracy ekipy Pana Janusza i skoro niezależny geolog stwierdził, że zageszczenie jest ok to zakończyłem temat? 

Głównym zarzutem wobec ekipy Pana Janusza było zalanie betonem pionów kanalizacyjnych, których musiałem poszukiwać obstukując płytę młotkiem przez parę godzin... ale Ty w sobie tylko zrozumiałym toku myślenia zmieniłeś to w "naturalną czynność"...  - spoko! Jak CI murarze zamurują okno to przecież "naturalnie" możesz wziąć młot w ręce i sobie je pięknie wykuć!  :big grin:  Bo muraże są profesjonalistami , a inwestor przecież jest od tego żeby sobie poprawić, skoro nie mógł być na budowie i przypilnować...  :wink:  

Piszesz o mnie : "Umiesz wybierać z listów głównie to, co Tobie odpowiada... "  - a co Ty umiesz wybierać z listów? To co Ci nie odpowiada? Sam rozpętujesz bezsensowną burzę oskarżając mnie o krętactwo.. i po co ? czytać nie umiesz? Czy może, tak jak już pisałem "cień krytyki" na tema L wywołuje u Ciebie podniesione ciśnienie krwi? Co do zagęszczenia 1,1 to rzeczywiście przesadziłem  - współczynnik zagęszczenia w dokumentacji geologicznej którym się zasugerowałem był przy dwóch badanych miejscach 1,01 natomiast ostateczne zageszczenie to 0,98 - i tu jest jedyny błąd w mojej wypowiedzi... 

Tak na koniec to na Twoim miejscu wystawił bym fakturę firmie L, za PR jaki uprawiasz na tym forum. Jesteś w tym prawie bezbłędny i mógłbys nieźle zarobić na swoich umiejętnościach !  :smile: 

Na tym kończę tą dyskusję i radzę Ci Piotrze  - daj czasem ludziom prawo do konstruktywnej krytyki i uwag.  Każdy jest tylko człowiekiem i popełnia czasem błędy - równiez L. I zamiast pisac "kręcisz"  zdystansuj się trochę. Ja nie piszę że L to patacze bo to nie prawda - ja pisze na co zwrócić uwagę żeby wszyscy byli zadowoleni...

Pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

_Co do zagęszczenia 1,1 to rzeczywiście przesadziłem - współczynnik zagęszczenia w dokumentacji geologicznej którym się zasugerowałem był przy dwóch badanych miejscach 1,01 natomiast ostateczne zageszczenie to 0,98 - i tu jest jedyny błąd w mojej wypowiedzi..._
Tylko o to właśnie chodziło! I ja *życzliwie* odpowiedziałem bez podtekstów - popatrz na swój list z *31 Lipiec 2008 09:24*  :big grin:   :sad:  
I po co była ta cała dodatkowa otoczka z tatuażami i durnymi teoriami na temat mojej osoby?  :sad:  
Szkoda, że nie stać Ciebie na jedno małe przepraszam.
Amen, bo na więcej szkoda czasu i miejsca.
Zdrowia życzę
Piotr
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Każdy codziennie powinien spróbować posłuchać pieśni,
 przeczytać dobry wiersz, zobaczyć ładny obraz i,* jeśli to możliwe,
 powiedzieć kilka rozsądnych słów*".  Goethe

----------


## Browar

Ja Borwar oświadczam  że, w wyniku korespondencji prywatnej wyjaśniliśmy sobie sporne kwestie z Piotrem O.  i  choć nadal się z nim w wielu kwestiach nie zgadzam to oświadczam, że nie mam do niego urazy , zaś w obliczu wyrażonych tu na forum potrójnych przeprosin przez Piotra, także jego  przepraszam za kilka inwektywów jakimi go obrzuciłem w ferworze walki  :smile: 

Przepraszamrównież forumowiczów jeżeli uraziłem swoimi postami ich uczucia estetyczne, patriotyczne lub religijne!   :smile:  

Mam nadzieję Piotrze, że wkrótce wrócisz do zdrowia i jak kiedyś z jakiegoś powodu  wkurzę się na L. , to wejdę sobie na to forum, przeczytam kilka Twoich postów i  znów zapałam entuzjazmem co najmniej takim  jaki miałem przed budową płyty   :smile:  

to tyle z mojej strony !
Pozdrawiam
Browar
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Love your enemies - it makes them crazy!  :wink:

----------


## Piotr O.

Browar - jesteś WIELKI.   :big grin:  
Niech Ci Pan Bóg błogosławi, strzeże i obdarza pokojem serca na każdy dzień budowy Twojego domu i resztę szczęśliwego życia w nim.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

PS A jak będziesz miał ochotę to pisz tu wszystkim o swoich sukcesach i porażkach budowlanych, a do mnie na priw tyż możesz... na inne tematy.  :Roll:  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I tak oto niemożliwe stało się możliwe.
I love You Brother Browar.   :smile:

----------


## Essa

Przez Piotra O. to forum zrobilo sie smiertelnie nudne - kazdego zakrzyczy, na kazdego napadnie, wiec o jakiejkolwiek dyskusji mowy byc nie moze...
Zreszta widac to po ilosci i jakosci postow. Pora sie wynosi, co i innym radze  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Droga Esso
Piszesz do mnie: _kazdego zakrzyczy, na kazdego napadnie, wiec o jakiejkolwiek dyskusji mowy byc nie moze..._ 
Każdego to, każdego tamto, każdego...   :sad:   :cry:  
A może jednak nie każdego?
Czemu piszesz w imieniu innych, a nie swoim? 
Widzisz z Browarem się różnimy, a jednak lubimy, bo "sztuką jest pięknie się różnić".   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc słońca za oknem i w sercu.
http://wielgus.blox.pl/resource/kwiaty.jpg  :Wink2:  

PS A moja aktywność tu jest tak częsta, bo od pół roku choruje i mam więcej czasu.

----------


## mariusz d.

Witam, 
Żeby dyskusja stała się bardziej rzeczowa proszę o wypowiedzi obecnych i przyszłych posiadaczy płyty legalett z czego macie wykonane ściany zewnętrzne. Z jakiego materiału, czym docieplone itp. 
Ja w planch mam beton komórkowy 24 + 20 styropianu lub wełny zależy na co wystarczy kasy. Sciany wewnętrzne silka żeby akumulowały ciepło.

Co do ceny legalettu mam takie spostrzeżenie, że nie jest on koszmarnie droższy od trdycyjnego fundamentu. W mojej okolicy są w trakcie budowy 3 takie same domy i inwestorzy wydali na stan zero w granicach 50 000 zł. Zaznaczę, że fundamenty zostały wykonane zgodnie z dokumentacją (folia, ocieplenie, ławy, zbrojenie i zasypanie wykopu piaskiem) a sam budynek to parterówka o wielkości 193m2 zabudowy. 
Jak do ceny 50 000 tyś dodamy ogrzewanie to różnica wyjdzie max 15 tyś. przy tym konkretnym projekcie.   :smile:  
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=33&sid=5

Duże znaczenie ma tez ilość i cena podsypki. W każdym rejonie polski jest inna cena. Jak dobrze pamietam ESSA  pisała na forum, że wydała 10 000zł na podsypkę. U mnie poszło 340 ton piasku na który wydałem 3500zł. Dodatkowo praca koparki 8 godzin pracy za 850zł z dojazdem. Wiec nie jest to taki koszmar jak dla mnie. Moi znajomi budujący ten sam dom tradycyjnie, władowali 200ton piasku do zasypania wnetrza wykopów.
Dodam jeszcze dla innych palnujących wykonanie płyty legalett zamówcie koniecznie koparko-ładowarke na 4 dużych kołach. Może wiecej biorą za godzinę pracy ale sciąganie humusu z 240m2 zajeło u mnie około 1 godziny przy trudnych warunkach ( pozostałosci pni po sadzie na działce) Koparki z małymi kołami z przodu wolniej pracują i a co w efekcie końcowym daje wyższą cene.  :cry:   :smile:  

Na tym dość mojego marudzenia. Pozdrawiam 

ps. Jeśli macie pytania odnośnie jakie kotły wybrać do zasilania wymienników legalett lub z czego zrobić instalacje wody użytkowej chetnie doradzę.   :cool:

----------


## Browar

U mnie porotherm 25 + styropian 14 cm...

Mam też pytanko  - czy ktoś z Was ma może parkiet na legalecie? W projekcie wyczytałem, że parkiet może być ale szczerze mówiąc to trochę się obawiam... z kolei glazura lub kamień w salonie trochę mi nie pasuje... 

poradźcie coś. Słyszałem że jak się położy drewno przy zwykłej podłogóce to jest strata ciepła w pomieszczeniu ok 30% - 40% w porównaniu np. z glazurą bo drewno za bardzo izoluje. A jak jest z legalettem? 

pozdrawiam 

Browar 

ps.

tylko please... nie piszcie że już był ten temat wcześniej bo nie mam czasu przeglądać kolejny raz wszystkich stron...  :wink: 

z góry dzięki

----------


## mariusz d.

Słuchaj browar  z tym parkietemto jest tak, że moze byc stosowany ale obniża nieznacznie wydajność systemu. Wszystko zalezy od tego jakiej grubości parkiet zastosujesz. Broń Boże! podłogę z desek na legarach  :Mad: .
Przy legalecie podłoga jest na tyle chłodna ( max 25stopni) że dla paneli ta temperatura jest obojętna. Raczej przy dobrym materiale i wykonastwie nie powinno być sladów rozsychania. Tym bardziej ze płyta ma duzą bezwładność. Czyli ciągle utrzymuje stała temperature. Od strony praktycznej to uwazam ze parkiet ładnie wyglada max przez 4-5 lat potem trzeba  cyklinowac chyba ze to egzotyczne  drewno. Ja u siebie połaże jakies lepsze panele i po 5 latach jak mi się znudzą zmienię. Praca szybka, łatwa i przyjemna... a efekt końcowy też moze byc równie dobry jak przy parkiecie.

Dzieki za odpowiedz odnośie sciany...

pozdrawiam

----------


## Browar

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Myślę o jakimś drewnie egzotycznym... boję się tylko tego "nieznacznego" obniżenia wydajności systemu.  Fajnie by było jak by się wypowiedział ktoś kto zna to już że tak powiem "z doświadczenia"... 

Z panelami mam niemiłe doświadczenia jezeli chodzi o trwałość - zarysowania, przetarcia. Jednak twarde drewno to twarde drewno - cyklinujesz i znowu ładne.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Mamy panele średniej jakości (montaż na zatrzask). Sprawują się bardzo dobrze.
Jak coś na nie spadnie bardzo ciężkiego, to ślad zostaje - podobnie jak na innych podłogach.  A cyklinować paneli nie trzeba.  :Roll:   :smile:  

Parkiet może być... nawet egzotyczny (byle nie miał 10 cm grubości).  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

PS Jako ciekawostkę dodam, że w salonie leży dywan. Kto zna technologię Legalett, to wie czemu to dodałem.   :smile:

----------


## parafawel

Witam
Wątek obserwuję od dwóch lat ale dopiero teraz mam jakiekolwiek doświadczenie z Legalettem. Na sam początek zwracam się z poniższym tematem do  Mariusza.D



Do Mariusza.D 
Ponieważ zaoferowałeś pomoc , zwracam się o nią do Ciebie. Niestety od sześciu miesięcy nie mogę się doprosić o to w firmie Legalett , chociaż jest to ich obowiązek wynikający z gwarancji.
Postaram się wszystko opisać jak najbardziej zrozumiale ( nie jestem fachowcem).
Posiadam dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym , parter ogrzewany jest systemem Legalett z wymiennikami ciepła (piec gazowy) natomiast góra kaloryferami. Oczywiście piec gazowy (Die Dietrich 1,24 City) posiada sterownik oraz czujnik pogodowy , jak wiesz pozwala to na zebranie trzech parametrów (temp.zewn. temp.wew. i temp.zadana) na podstawie których piec ustala najefektywniejszą krzywą grzania. W momencie kiedy sterownik da sygnał do odpalenia pieca zaczyna się ogrzewanie góry i oczywiście dołu . Problem zaczyna się kiedy piec jest w stanie czuwania a na dole w jednej ze stref spadnie temperatura. Wówczas oczywiście na termostacie (termostatach) zapala się czerwona dioda , co świadczy o tym że został wysłany sygnał do elektrozaworu który ma się otworzyć i puścić ciepłą wodę na wymiennik zaczynając grzanie pomieszczeń na dole. Niestety piec się nie włącza bo żaden z wymienników nie jest podłączony do niego przewodem elektrycznym , którym mógłby pójść sygnał do pieca o potrzebie grzania.
Bardzo cię proszę o odpowiedź na pytania :
1.	jak podłączyć piec z wymiennikami (mają odpalać piec kiedy jest taka potrzeba)
2.	jak to wszystko spiąć do „kupy” żeby piec odpalał się niezależnie ze sterownika i wymiennika ( sterownik jest mi niezbędny do ustalania czasu i temperatury wody do mycia i oczywiście chodzi o energooszczędność)
Nie mów mi tylko że to wszystko to mogę mieć tylko w „Erze” 
Z góry wielkie dzięki

p.s.Jeżeli ktokolwiek chciałby się zdecydować na wkład Legalett do kominka  to z całego serca odradzam do momentu kiedy nie zaczną stosować czujników temperatury z prawdziwego zdarzenia , do odpowiedniej temperatury (powyżej 250st.C). W ciągu jednego sezonu grzewczego wymieniali mi trzy razy , teraz czekam na kolejną wymianę .
Jeżeli macie jakieś pytania na temat systemu Legalett ale z wymiennikami zasilanymi z pieca gazowego to zapraszam. Jak tylko będę potrafił – odpowiem .

Piotrze.O – Pan N. , niestety w moim przypadku, jak na razie , delikatnie mówiąc, nie sprawdził się. Ale cały czas (oczywiście do czasu) mam nadzieję że to wszystko jednak wyjaśni i będę mógł mieć takie samo zdanie o Panu N. jak TY.
Na marginesie – szacunek dla Ciebie za to co robisz na Forum. Pozdrawiam
 :smile:

----------


## Browar

:big grin:   Dziś przeglądałem sobie inne wątki gdzie pojawai się tematyka legalett... Niezła jazda...  :big grin:  Najlepsza wypowiedź jaką znalazłem - poniżej. Rozwaliło mnie to poprostu    :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  




> Wgregor
> DOMOWNIK FORUM (min. 500)
> 
> 
> Dołączył: 29 Cze 2008
> Posty: 546
> Skąd: Waeszawa
>  Wysłany: Sro, 16 Lipiec 2008 08:58    Temat postu:    
> http://legalett.rakentaja.fi/artikkelit/idea.htm 
> ...

----------


## Browar

Hej Piotr O.

powiedz mi proszę co ty robisz na liście współpracowników Legalett na ich stronie internetowej??   :Wink2:  

http://www.legalett.com.pl/?P=współpraca

czyżby ktoś tu ściemniał wszystkim na forum... ? ojojoj... chyba trzeba będzie przeprosić ?   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

Cześć Browar
Co masz na myśli?
Ameryki nie odkryłeś. Gdybyś przejrzał moje listy, to nigdy tego nie ukrywałem. Nieraz odsyłałem do p. Wojtka i firmy macierzystej w Gdańsku.
Zainteresowanych przyjmowałem i przyjmuje w moim domu, aby nie musieli jechać np. 500 km, by zobaczyć dom z Legalett - tak jak musiałem zrobić to ja 6 lat temu.
Na tym polega moja współpraca.
Czy dzielenie się własnymi doświadczeniami z innymi nie jest formą współpracy?
Ciebie także mogą tam wpisać.   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## Torbacz

Witam.
Kilka uwag po ponad roku używania L.
Dom 150m2, parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym , w szkielecie drewnianym prefabrykowanym ( składany dźwigiem w trzy dni ) na płycie fundamentowej L o powierzchni 90 m2.
Ściany 15 cm wełny + 6 cm styropianu ryflowanego z tynkiem cienkowarstwowym
Strop i stropodach - 20 cm wełny między krokwiami + 5 cm wełny między rusztem.
Budując teraz dodałbym po 5-10 cm izolacji w przegrodach.
Płyta L wylana na 16 cm styropianu
okna typowe - k=1,3
W płycie dwie centrale elektryczne, cztery osobno sterowane strefy.
Na poddaszu konwektory sterowane cyfrowo, w łazience na poddaszu kable w podłodze sterowane cyfrowo.
Na L częściowo gres , częściowo deska parkietowa gr. 15 mm klejona do wylewki klejem elastycznym.
Wentylacja grawitacyjna.
Kominek z DGP - na poddasze turbina i z wymiennikiem do L.( nieco szumi  ale bez tragedii )
Cała chałupa na prądzie w taryfie weekendowej -(CWU z ogrzewaczy pojemnościowych 2 x 100l).
w ciągu roku ( kwiecień 07 - kwiecień 08 "poszło" ok. 2300 kWh prądu dziennego i ok. 8000 kWh nocnego. Do tego 10m3 ( NIE "przestrzennych") drewna do kominka.
W lecie z CWU - bez kosztów ogrzewania_ koszt prądu to ok 120-130 pln/mies
Samo ogrzewanie wrzesień - kwiecień ok 2000 pln za prąd + 1200 koszt drewna - razem 3200 pln przy temperaturze wewnątrz 22-23 stopnie C.
Jak dla mnie - tanio.
Następny dom - na starość - parterowy ( bo bez schodów) , w szkielecie prefabrykowanym , tyle, że po 30 cm izolacji w ścianach , 35 cm w stropie i 20 cm pod płytą - i oczywiście na płycie L. 
Ew. solary do CWU jeśli zejdą z ceny.
Gazu chwilowo nie mam - ale nawet gdy się pojawi za dwa lata to nie podłączę się - nie widzę żadnego powodu.
Mam wygodnie, nieskomplkowanie, sterowalnie, niedrogo, ciepło   :cool:  .
Pozdrawiam Legaletowców zatwardziałych i wątpiących.  :big grin:

----------


## piotr.nowy

No !!!
To się nazywa wejście na forum pierwszym postem !  :big grin:  
Sam konkret.   :Wink2:

----------


## wingerman

> No !!!
> To się nazywa wejście na forum pierwszym postem !  
> Sam konkret.


NArazie nie chce zadawac pytan tylko zaglebiam sie w lekturze i prawde mowiac rozwazam zastosowanie L we wlasnym domu.


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wietrzny

*parafawel*[*quote]Jeżeli macie jakieś pytania na temat systemu Legalett ale z wymiennikami zasilanymi z pieca gazowego to zapraszam. Jak tylko będę potrafił – odpowiem .* 

super, jestem tu zupełnine nowy, ale już wiem ,że mógłbym skorzystać,a potem podzielić się  wiedzą i doświadczeniem.

Tak na początek powiem co buduję  :big grin:  :
parterówka o powierzchni 132 m.kw + garaz o pow. 36 m. kw
ściany zewn. z izolacją isowood i płytą z włókien drzewnych (zamiast styropianu) "oddychająca".Cała ściana jest grubości 280 mm i ma wpółczynnik 0,19 , a między przegrodami 0,16   :big grin:  

płyta legalett ( w garażu bez ogrzewania ) /wymienniki :
2szt. IGV 400, 7 termostatów

do ogrzewania gaz

myślałem o wentylacji mechanicznej , ale jeśli nie mam styropianu tylko system "inthermo"  i ściany odprowadzają wilgoć na zewnątrz to pewnie zrezygnuję.

Tak czy inaczej może uda mi sie zrobić legalett jeszcze w tym roku, a dom z prefabrykatów na wiosnę 

pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## ar2r.m

Witam Forumowiczów, melduje się mowy sympatyk Legaletta

----------


## ar2r.m

Od kilku tygodni czytam to forum, dzieje się dość burzliwie, ale to dobrze, bo dyskusje są potrzebne.   :big grin:  Przeczytałem cały wątek, sądzę, ze w przyszłym roku również będę budował na legalettie, mam już wycenę z Gdańska (jeszcze bez uzgadniania szczegółów). Mam takie pytanie: kilkakrotnie było to opisywane, ale raczej nie spotkałem konkretnych wypowiedzi, chodzi mi o bezwładność systemu. Czy stanowi to jakiś poważny problem, jak sobie radzą z tym użytkownicy system, co jest, jeśli jest, większym problemem, nagłe ocieplenia, czy nagłe spadki temperatury?

I jeszcze jedno, chętnie nawiążę kontakt z użytkownikami systemu z okolic Gliwic lub wogóle ze Śląska

Artur

----------


## piotr.nowy

"Bezwładność systemu" to cecha. Czasem jest zaletą - czasem wadą.
Trzeba się nauczyć wykorzystywać zalety i neutralizować wady    :Roll:  . 
Jak ze wszystkim.
Dla jasności : nie mam jeszcze legalett'u ale mam zamiar mieć!  :ohmy:   Na 100 %.  :big grin:  
No , może prawie 100 .  :Wink2:

----------


## ar2r.m

Dzięki Piotrze za odpowiedź, ale właśnie o to mi chodzi, jak użytkownicy dostosowują ową cechę do swoich potrzeb   :cool:

----------


## lakusz

> "Bezwładność systemu" to cecha. Czasem jest zaletą - czasem wadą.
> Trzeba się nauczyć wykorzystywać zalety i neutralizować wady    . 
> Jak ze wszystkim.
> Dla jasności : nie mam jeszcze legalett'u ale mam zamiar mieć!   Na 100 %.  
> No , może prawie 100 .


Witam

może trochę nie na temat, ale ...

Piotrze możesz zdradzić cóż za dom budujesz ten ze swojej stopki ? Planujesz legalet a tam widać tradycyjne ławy....
Czy drogo wyszedł strop rurowy, i czy dobrze się domyślam że robiłeś go u naszych sąsiadów zza Odry ?

----------


## lakusz

A teraz coś na temat, i pytanie do użytkowników legaletu.

Jak macie zaprogramowane termostaty, na jakie temperatury dzienne/nocne i w jakich godzinach który program się włącza, jakoś doświadczalnie ciężko mi to ustawić, bo próbuję wyjść od minimalnego czasu grzania, ale efekty mam jakies marne...

Ile macie stref i na jakiej powierzchni? Choć dla mnie strefy przy grzewczej płycie fundametowej to chyba trochę ściema, bo jak osiągnąć w łazience temp 22, a w pokoju obok utrzymać nie więcej niż 20?

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Witam
> może trochę nie na temat, ale ...
> Piotrze możesz zdradzić cóż za dom budujesz ten ze swojej stopki ? Planujesz legalet a tam widać tradycyjne ławy....
> Czy drogo wyszedł strop rurowy, i czy dobrze się domyślam że robiłeś go u naszych sąsiadów zza Odry ?


*Lakusz* przeniosłem twoje pytania do mnie do mojego dziennika  :ohmy:  
I oczywiście napisałem odpowiedzi.Zapraszam
 :Wink2:

----------


## Bartosz32

Witam serdecznie wszystkich!

Jestem nowym użytkownikiem tego forum.
 :big grin:  
Bardzo mnie interesuje fundament Legalett, ponieważ na wiosnę ruszam z budową. Nigdzie indziej nie znalazłem tylu informacji na temat Legalettu co tutaj. Bardzo cenne są spostrzeżenia użytkowników tego fundamentu.
Ale proszę powiedzcie mi jak jest:
1. Z bezwładnościa. Uważam to za duży problem, ponieważ jeżeli prąd ma, byc pobierany w nocy w II taryfie to jak może być oddane ciepło wieczorem gdzie temperatura powinna być najwyzsza w ciagu doby? Albo w salonie 22 stopnie a w sypialni obok 19 stopni? Albo jak temperatura na zewnątrz z plusowej spadnie w minusową ( a tak bywa) to, kiedy bedziemy mieli ciepło w domu? Na drugi dzien?
Uwazam, ze jak bedziemy kozystać z II taryfy to ciepło bedzie w ciagu dnia, gdzie nikogo nie ma w domu, a wieczorem tego ciepła juz nie bedzie, płyta bedzie sie wychładzać a powinno być na odwrot
.
2. Cena w standart to 450zł/m2 netto. Co w tej cenie mamy oprócz fundamentu i ogrzewania? Tak jak licze, to zanim Legalett sie zwróci to minie 20 lat. Taniej wyjdzie zrobić fundament dobrze zaizolowany (20 cm styrtopianu) i dać ogrzewanie elektryczne podłogowe w salonie, kuchni, jadalni, łazienkach a w pokojach grzejniki elektryczne konwekcyjne lub promiennikowe-koszt od 6000 zł do 9000 zł. Razem ok 30000 zł Legalet według podanej ceny za m2 to 66000zł Zostaje ok. 36000 zł które można ulokować na lokacie i niech pracuje na rachunki.

Proszę o żetelne odpowiedzi, nie wiem wszystkiego może sie mylę.

Pozdrawiam, Bartek.

----------


## lakusz

> Witam serdecznie wszystkich!
> 
> Jestem nowym użytkownikiem tego forum.
>  
> Bardzo mnie interesuje fundament Legalett, ponieważ na wiosnę ruszam z budową. Nigdzie indziej nie znalazłem tylu informacji na temat Legalettu co tutaj. Bardzo cenne są spostrzeżenia użytkowników tego fundamentu.
> Ale proszę powiedzcie mi jak jest:
> 1. Z bezwładnościa. Uważam to za duży problem, ponieważ jeżeli prąd ma, byc pobierany w nocy w II taryfie to jak może być oddane ciepło wieczorem gdzie temperatura powinna być najwyzsza w ciagu doby? Albo w salonie 22 stopnie a w sypialni obok 19 stopni? Albo jak temperatura na zewnątrz z plusowej spadnie w minusową ( a tak bywa) to, kiedy bedziemy mieli ciepło w domu? Na drugi dzien?
> Uwazam, ze jak bedziemy kozystać z II taryfy to ciepło bedzie w ciagu dnia, gdzie nikogo nie ma w domu, a wieczorem tego ciepła juz nie bedzie, płyta bedzie sie wychładzać a powinno być na odwrot
> .
> ...


Ad. 1 idea jest taka żeby utrzymywać stale stałą, zadaną temperaturę, niestety nie ma takie możliwości żeby różnica temperatur między pomieszczeniami wynosiła aż 3 stopnie, bo jak zaizolujesz to pomieszczenie ? powietrze i tak będzie się wymieniać, ale myślę że mozna spróbować w trakcie projektowania obwodów, dać ich zdecydowanie mniej niż w salonie, albo nawet prawie w ogóle, my pod spiżarką nie mamy wcale rurek, ale nie ma prawie żadnej różnicy....

Ad. 2, to licz: Legalet załatwia ci co następuje:
1. ławy i ściany fundamentowe
2. Wypełnienie fundamentów piachem z zagęszczeniem
3. Chudizak
4. Izolazcja termiczna ścian fundamentowych
5. Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa
6. Izolacja termiczna od gruntu
7. Wylewka !
8. Instalacja CO !
9. Piec do CO !
10. Jeden komin mniej - który potrzebny byłby do pieca CO !
11. Czas oszczędzony na robieniu samych fundamentów (ławy i ściany) ich ocieplaniu i izolacji. Do tego czas oszczędzony na "nie robieniu" instalacji CO oraz "nie robieniu" wylewek i czasu ich schnięcia!!!

Bardzo często ludzie zapominają o tym że fundalemt Legalet eliminuje wiele późniejszych prac, które kosztują innych inwestorów na innych etapach budowy.
*
P.S. czy naprawdę nie ma już na forum innych użytkowników legalettu którzy mogą zdradzić jak mają po programowane sterowniki ?*

----------


## Bartosz32

Witaj Lakusz!

Zwróć uwagę, że porównałem Legalett do ogrzewania na prąd gdzie też nie ma c.o., kominów i robocizny. A uważam, że energia jest lepiej wykorzystana efekt ciepła jest szybszy nie ma bezwładności. Koszty powinny być takie same lub nawet mniejsze a pozostanie cześć kapitału, który można zainwestować. 

Napisz proszę ile płacisz za ogrzewanie, w jakim domu i jak masz ocieplony?

I dlaczego masz problemy ze sterowaniem skoro podobno tak wszyscy chwalą?

Pozdrawiam, Bartek.

----------


## Browar

Witaj Bartku,

w związku z tym że Piotra O. coś ostatnio nie widzę na tym forum, to pozwól że go trochę zastąpię (chyba się nie obrazi?), no to uwaga: 
Bartku prosze cię nie pisz o czymś na czym się nie znasz, w ogóle nie wiesz na czym polega technologia legalett... tra ta ta ... tra ta ta... i takie tam  :wink: 


A teraz na poważnie: 
piszesz że w zwykłej podłogoce "energia jest lepiej wykorzystywana i efekt ciepła jest szybszy"...

tylko że bezwładność to nie tylko czas "nagrzewania" ale także czas "oddawania ciepła" Legalet to trochę taki termos, który trzyna ciepło. Niektórzy w tym wątku piszą że trzyma ciepło nawet 2-3 doby... ja zamierzam to sprawdzić juz wkrótce z zegarkiem i termometrem w dłoni i napewno sie podziele swoimi spostrzezeniami na tym forum bez żadnego ściemniania (no chyba że mnie Piotr O. przekrzyczy, w co wątpię  :smile:  

Co do twoich wyliczeń cenowych Bartoszu to jestem pod wrażeniem - kolega z Poznania?  :wink:  żart oczywiscie...

A czy liczyłeś kiedykolwiek ile będzie Cię kosztowacta"podłogówka" na miesiąc w porównainiu do  Legalett?

Nie twierdze że Legalet jest tani (powiem nawet że drogi jak cholera) choć u mnie wyszedł taniej niz zwykły fundament, który z powodu wysokich wód gruntowych na działce  byłby drogi jak dwie cholery  :wink: 

wszystko więc trzeba przmysleć... ja nie załuje bo rzeczywiście przyspieszyło mi to prace budowlane.. a teraz gdy za oknem co raz zimniej za chwilę odpalę płyte i lecęz  tynkami wewnętrznymi...

Pozdrawiam
Browar

----------


## HenoK

> A teraz na poważnie: 
> piszesz że w zwykłej podłogoce "energia jest lepiej wykorzystywana i efekt ciepła jest szybszy"...
> 
> tylko że bezwładność to nie tylko czas "nagrzewania" ale także czas "oddawania ciepła" Legalet to trochę taki termos, który trzyna ciepło. Niektórzy w tym wątku piszą że trzyma ciepło nawet 2-3 doby... ja zamierzam to sprawdzić juz wkrótce z zegarkiem i termometrem w dłoni i napewno sie podziele swoimi spostrzezeniami na tym forum bez żadnego ściemniania (no chyba że mnie Piotr O. przekrzyczy, w co wątpię  
> 
> Co do twoich wyliczeń cenowych Bartoszu to jestem pod wrażeniem - kolega z Poznania?  żart oczywiscie...
> 
> A czy liczyłeś kiedykolwiek ile będzie Cię kosztowacta"podłogówka" na miesiąc w porównainiu do  Legalett?
> 
> ...


No to napisz może, *dlaczego "podłogówka" na miesiąc ma kosztować więcej niż Legalett?* Oczywiście piszemy tu o prawidłowo zaprojektowanej i wykonanej podłogówce. Żeby nie było nieporozumień taka podłogówka powinna być związana termicznie z płytą fundamentową (pomiedzy płytą podłogówki i płytą fundamentową nie powinno być izolacji cieplnej). 
Legalett ma wiele zalet, jednak ma jedną wadę - koszmarnie wysoką cenę. Tak jak pisze *Bartosz32* różnica w cenie nie odzwierciedla otrzymywanych w zamian korzyści. 
Moim zdaniem można spokojnie wykonać płytę fundamentową tak jak to zrobił *coulignon* - http://forum.muratordom.pl/domek-p16...ny,t143611.htm .
Na tak wykonanym fundamencie można wykonać ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne lub elektryczne z kablami grzewczymi tak zrobił np. *j-j* - http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-ciepl...60908-3840.htm 
Z jednym się zgodzę - *wszystko więc trzeba przmysleć...*  :big grin:   :big grin:  

Jeszcze jedno. Jeżeli chcesz oszczędzać na budowie na kierowniku budowy i dodatkowo zatrudnić do wykonania płyty fundamentowej ekipę, która nigdy tego nie robiła, to może jednak warto wybrać sprawdzoną "w boju" ekipę Legalett-u.

----------


## wingerman

Coz, niewiele sie znam na L ale czytam sobie i czytam i sie do niego przymierzam.
Co do waszych wypowiedzi to z mojego pkt. widzenia (punkt widzenia zalezy od miejsca siedzenia  :wink:  ) nie przemawia do mnie ogrzewanie podlogowe inne niz L. Juz pisze dlaczego. Wiekszosc z nas (tak sadze) nie buduje sie za gotowke wlasnych uzbieranych pieniedzy, znaczy to tyle, ze posikujemy sie w znacznym a nawet czasem bardzo wysokim stopniu kasa z kredytu.
I tu wlasnie jest ten cwancyk. Kredyt dostajemy na okreslony cel  m.in. budowe, wykonczenie domu itd. niestety nie dostaniemy/nie poiwiekszymy go o utrzymanie tego wymarzonego domu.
Sprawy zwiazane z mieszakniem i utrzymaniem domu, to nasza zarabiana na codzien gotowka. Sek w tym by wlasnie koszt wydawany miesiecznie na utrzymanie domu byl nizszy, bysmy nie musieli marznac zima bo nie wyrabia nasz protfel itd.
Oczywiscie ktos powie ze przeciez przez L mamy wyzsza rate...  oczywiscie ale to kazdy musi sobie sam przeliczyc bo kazdy z nas ma inne warunki kredytowe, inny okres, kwote etc., etc. 
Z L jest podobnie jak z montowaniem instalacji gazowej w samochodzie, jedni ją chwala inni nie (ile glow tyle slow) jednak gro osob wydaje na nia po kilka tysiecy zł. po to, by potem wydawac mniej na sama jazde i sie tym nie stresowac.
Legallet to taka "instalacja gazowa" w naszych domach.

Super, ze sa o nim gorace dyskusje bo dzieki nim niejeden z nas otworzyl szeroko oczy i usta i ponownie zaczal przeliczac. Wlasnie do tego mamy fora, wymiana informacji, doswiadczen to bardzo cenna sprawa.

Nie mieszam sie glebiej do tego tematu tylko doglebniej bede go studiowal  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> I tu wlasnie jest ten cwancyk. Kredyt dostajemy na okreslony cel  m.in. budowe, wykonczenie domu itd. niestety nie dostaniemy/nie poiwiekszymy go o utrzymanie tego wymarzonego domu.


Zauważ tylko, że nie piszemy tu o tym, żeby zrezygnować z płyty fundamentowej izolowanej od podłoża, lecz o tym, że cały system Legalett jest dużo droższy od innych alternatywnych rozwiązań, przy czym te alternatywne rozwiązania wcale nie muszą być droższe w eksploatacji.

----------


## ar2r.m

Witam, kilka postów wcześniej pytałem o bezwładność, a wątek poszedł znowu w kierunku, czy to sie opłaca, czy nie. Może faktycznie niech każdy sam sobie przeliczy w porównaniu z tradycyjnym fundamentem ( w oparciu o realną wycenę takiego fundamentu dla swojego projektu, położenia działki itp.) Proszę jednak użytkowników L. o odpowiedz na moje pytanie: jak ta bezwładność ma się w praktyce i jak sobie radzicie wtedy gdy nagle zrobi się cieplej na zewnątrz lub dużo chłodniej. Zakładam, że dom jest dobrze izolowany. Być może to wogóle w praktyce nie jest problem, ale niech w końcu ktoś coś konkretnego napisze   :smile:  . Dołączam się również do pytania, czy dobrze wyizolowana płyta typu L ale z inną "podłogówką" będzie droższa w eksploatacji?

----------


## Bartosz32

Witam.

Firma Legalett robi sam fundament bez ogrzewania za 250 zł netto.
Z ogrzewaniem 450 zł netto
Np.
- dla domu 140 m2 płyta L. z ogrzewaniem wyjdzie 67000 zł
- dla domu 140 m2 płyta L bez ogrzewania wyjdzie 37000 zł

Różnica 30000 zł!!!

Dobrze zrobione ogrzewanie elektryczne, podłogowe, max 9000 zł, które w eksploatacji powinno być tańsze, energia jest wykorzystana bardziej bezpośrednio.

Pozostaje 21000 zł które można wykorzystać na lepszą izolacje cieplną, okna, itd lub zainwestować!

Bezwładność L. jest zapewne plusem w Szwecji gdzie sezon grzewczy jest dłuższy i nie ma takich skoków temperatur jak u nas, gdzie w styczniu nagle potrafi być prawie 7 stopni w plusie.

Korzystając tylko z taryfy nocnej ciepło będzie oddawane w dzień, gdzie nikogo nie będzie w domu, a jak wszyscy wracają po południu to temperatura spada. A powinno być na odwrót. 

Dziwi mnie, że tak mało ludzi na forum podaje koszty ogrzewania swoich domów.

Pozdrawiam, Bartek.

p.s.

Wiecie jak jest kawa po poznańsku?
Nalać tyle wody do szklanki, aby już cukier się nie zmieścił   :Wink2:

----------


## HenoK

> Korzystając tylko z taryfy nocnej ciepło będzie oddawane w dzień, gdzie nikogo nie będzie w domu, a jak wszyscy wracają po południu to temperatura spada. A powinno być na odwrót.


Przy takim systemie grzania w praktyce wahania temperatury w ciągu doby nie przekroczą 1 - 2 st. C (w zależności od temperatury zewnętrznej). 
Rano wstajesz i w domu jest ciepło. Temperatura stopniowo spada w ciągu dnia, w godzinach 13 - 15 ciepło jest uzupełniane w podłogówce i póżniej spada nieznacznie do godz. 22. Wtedy temperatura jest najniższa (dobre warunki do spania). W ciągu nocy stopniowo rośnie. 
Można oczywiście przewidzieć inne strategie ogrzewania (korzystając z wbudowanych w system grzewczy sterowników lub korzystając z wyłączników czasowych (np. gdy temperatura zewnętrzna jest powyżej zera, włączanie ogrzewania dopiero po północy).

----------


## Bartosz32

http://www.allegro.pl/item490809726_...230v_sila.html

----------


## lakusz

> Witam, kilka postów wcześniej pytałem o bezwładność, a wątek poszedł znowu w kierunku, czy to sie opłaca, czy nie. Może faktycznie niech każdy sam sobie przeliczy w porównaniu z tradycyjnym fundamentem ( w oparciu o realną wycenę takiego fundamentu dla swojego projektu, położenia działki itp.) Proszę jednak użytkowników L. o odpowiedz na moje pytanie: jak ta bezwładność ma się w praktyce i jak sobie radzicie wtedy gdy nagle zrobi się cieplej na zewnątrz lub dużo chłodniej. Zakładam, że dom jest dobrze izolowany. Być może to wogóle w praktyce nie jest problem, ale niech w końcu ktoś coś konkretnego napisze   . Dołączam się również do pytania, czy dobrze wyizolowana płyta typu L ale z inną "podłogówką" będzie droższa w eksploatacji?


To ja napiszę, choć L używam od bardzo niedawna, nie ma problemu z przegrzaniem, bo płyta nie nagrzewa się do wysokiej temperatury, tak naprawdę powinna  być tylko nieco cieplejsza od zadanej temperatury, i wtedy problem przegrzania nie wystąpi !!! problem jest tylko jeden, jak dla mnie... jak zaprogramować sterownik, aby osiągnąć zamierzony efekt, bo w naszym domu standardowy sterownik nie bardzo się sprawdza, ponieważ wahania temperatury są tak niewielkie, że "on trochę głupieje"... dodam że dom mam tylko trochę ocieplony, pod:30, wokoło:25, dach:30  - ale jest jeszcze wiele nieszczelności, które sukcesywnie eliminuję  :sad: 

Niestety muszę włożyć łyżkę dziegciu w wiadro miodu... zauważyłem to dopiero w trakcie ostrych mrozów, że w jednym miejscu projektanci L zrobili błąd, zobaczymy jak zareagują w L na moje uwagi, ale zasygnalizuję tylko iż chodzi o drzwi wejściowe i taras !!

----------


## piotr.nowy

No właśnie. Nie mam legalett'a więc nie chciałem się wypowiadać ale twój post potwierdza to co mi się wydawało logiczne : jeśli dom jest lepiej niż "trochę" ocieplony , a właściwie powinienem napisać "odizolowany termicznie", to nagłe wahania  temperatury na zewnątrz nie powinna mieć większego znaczenia. Przecież izolacja chroni nie tylko przez wyziębieniem ale i przegrzaniem wnętrza.
W tym układzie duża akumulacyjność płyty jest zaletą a nie wadą .  :ohmy:  Szczególnie kiedy sam dom też akumuluje ciepło. Mam na myśli to , że dobrze ocieplony szkieleciak szybciej się wychłodzi ( i nagrzeje !) niż murowaniec np. z silikatów.  :Roll:  

*lakusz* o co chodzi z tymi drzwiami ?

----------


## Bartosz32

Czy mogę prosić Piotra O. i Browara o odpowiedzi na moje uwagi?

Pozdrawiam, Bartek.

----------


## Browar

> Witam.
> 
> Firma Legalett robi sam fundament bez ogrzewania za 250 zł netto.
> Z ogrzewaniem 450 zł netto
> Np.
> - dla domu 140 m2 płyta L. z ogrzewaniem wyjdzie 67000 zł
> - dla domu 140 m2 płyta L bez ogrzewania wyjdzie 37000 zł
> 
> Różnica 30000 zł!!!
> ...


Witaj Bartku,

szczerze mówiąc to pierwszy sezon grzania Legalettem dopiero przede mną (może za 2 tygodnie odpalę tą moją płytę), jednak zanim podjąłem decyzję o budowaniu z L przewertowałem chyba wszystkie fora dotyczące tej technologii a także zagraniczne strony L co i Tobie polecam. Nie jestem więc jakimś ekspertem w tym temacie i ciągle niestety teoretykiem a nie praktykiem. W każdym razie z wielu opinii użtkowników wygląda to trochę inaczej niż piszesz. 
Otóż jeżeli mieszkasz w domu z tradycyjnym ogrzewaniem, spróbuj je wyłaczać za każdym razem jak np. wychodzisz do pracy i włączać jak wracasz (wypróbowałem to kiedyś na własnej skórze). Otóż jak wrócisz do domu to gwarantuję że będziesz miał zimno (no chyba że położych ze 30 cm styropianu na ściany albo w ogóle walniesz sobie dom pasywny...).  W normalnych warunkach ściany i podłoga będą zimne. I teraz włączając ogrzewanie musisz poczekać aż podłoga i ściany "złapią" temperaturę i zwykle trochę czasu mija aż odczuwalna temperatura w pomieszczeniu będzie tak ok 20 stopni. Masz więc niepotrzebne straty energii na ogrzanie ścian i podłóg... Natomiast Legalett akumuluje ciepło i powoli je oddaje. Wracasz do domu i tylko ewentualnie "dogrzewasz"  pomieszczenie zamiast je "rozgrzewać" od początku. Przy zwykłej podłogóce takiego efektu nie uzyskasz jeżeli nie będziesz cały czas grzał (choćby delikatnie, ale całą dobę).  

Akumulacja ciepła jest raczej zaletą a nie wadą i myśę że wystarczy się tylko nauczyc odpowiednio tym sterować. Wiadomo, nic nie jest doskonałe więc sam musisz podjąc decyzję czego potrzebujesz - czy chcesz mieć cały czas ciepło i niskie koszty  (a np. zeby  schłodzić pomieszczenie szybko - koniecznośc przewietrzenia), czy raczej wolisz "łatwość" regulacji temperatury ale za to konieczność "grzania" całą dobę...

pozdrawiam 
Browar

----------


## lakusz

Właśnie z tym odpowiednim wysterowaniem mam problem  :sad: 

Ostatnio wymyśliłem, ale nie miałem jeszcze czasu zrealizować, że zaprzęgnę do tego celu dodatkowy termostat (z zewnętrznym czujnikiem temp) który to czujnik "zatopię" w płycie (zrobię dziurkę na 5cm w głąb, stawie czujkę, i zaleje to jakimś gipsem) i będę kontrolował temperaturę samej płyty, tak żeby była o 1-2 stopie wyższa niż zadana w domu, to zagwarantuje nadmierne wychładzanie się płyty, bo i tu pierwszy kłopot, co w przypadku, jeżeli przez kilka dni będziesz odpalał kominek, temp w domu wyższa niż zadana, leg się nie włączy, i płyta się będzie wychładzać, pytanie na ile może się wychłodzić, tego nie wiem  :sad: 

P.S. A mieszkasz już, czy chcesz tylko odpalić do ogrzania "budowy" ?

----------


## Bartosz32

Witam!

Trochę poczytałem o Legalecie na zachodnich stronach.

Wychodzi na to, że w Finlandii, Norwegii większość płyt legalett jest wykonywana z elektrycznymi kablami grzewczymi.

A dlaczego?

Dlatego, że:

-taniej w stosunku do wersji powietrznej i to bardzo! Koszt z pełna automatyką tak jak już pisałem ok 9000zł na dom 140m2, a może i taniej.

-mniejsze koszty eksploatacji

-większe możliwości sterowania ciepłem, termostat w każdym pokoju, wylewka jest o wiele cieńsza.

-różnice można przeznaczyć na dodatkowe ocieplenie lub zainwestować (powtarzam)

Pytanie, dlaczego w Polsce firma Legalett nie robi fundamentu w takiej wersji?

Skoro koszt L. bez ogrzewania wynosi 250 zł/m2 to z kablami grzewczymi powinien wynosić ok 300 zł/m2

http://legalett.rakentaja.fi/

Pozdrawiam, Bartek.

----------


## HenoK

> Masz więc niepotrzebne straty energii na ogrzanie ścian i podłóg... Natomiast Legalett akumuluje ciepło i powoli je oddaje. Wracasz do domu i tylko ewentualnie "dogrzewasz"  pomieszczenie zamiast je "rozgrzewać" od początku. *Przy zwykłej podłogóce takiego efektu nie uzyskasz jeżeli nie będziesz cały czas grzał (choćby delikatnie, ale całą dobę).*


Czy miałeś okazję sprawdzić działanie systemu L. jak i zwykłej podłogówki grzanej np. elektrycznie tylko w II taryfie, czy tylko tak przypuszczasz ?
Grzanie ścian i podłóg to nie straty, tylko akumulacja ciepła w ich objętości. Taka sama akumulacja, jak w płycie grzewczej L.

----------


## trot

Witam Panowie i Panie, miłośnicy L.
Obserwuję to forum od jakiegoś czasu. 
Niestety biedakiem jestem i nie stać mnie na "legalną" - oryginalna płytę L.
W mojej głowie pojawił się więc szatański pomysł stworzenia rozwiązania nawiązującego do w/w płyty.
Za kilka miesiecy planuję rozpoczęcie budowy domku ( zdrobnienie wynika z wymiarów 6 x 10m )  :smile:  .
Zdaję sobie sprawę ,że tego typu idea może wywołać jedynie uśmiech politowania wśród szacownego grona forumowiczów.
Proszę jednak wziąć pod uwagę ,że w kraju naszym tzw. system gospodarczy jest ciągle niezwykle popularny rozwiązaniem umożliwiającym realizację marzeń o własnym kącie do mieszkania. Szczególnie dotyczy to szerokich mas ludzkich o nie bardzo zasobnych portfelach do których z dumą należę.
Pomysł mój jest taki : 
Utwardzam podłoże, izoluje termicznie , leje płytę w której wcześniej układam rury - kanały powietrzne, podłączam - sprzęgam całość z kominkiem. Oczywiście montuję system rozprowadzania powietrza i kombinuje jakąś sterującą tym rozchwianym ustrojstwem automatykę . 
Następnie modlę się prosząc o wsparcie "najwyższego" by cała ta sprawa działała  :smile:  . 
Dziwny pomysł co?  :ohmy:  
Napiszcie co myślicie o moim wiejsko- głupkowym pomyśle.

----------


## Browar

> Napisał Browar
> 
> Masz więc niepotrzebne straty energii na ogrzanie ścian i podłóg... Natomiast Legalett akumuluje ciepło i powoli je oddaje. Wracasz do domu i tylko ewentualnie "dogrzewasz"  pomieszczenie zamiast je "rozgrzewać" od początku. *Przy zwykłej podłogóce takiego efektu nie uzyskasz jeżeli nie będziesz cały czas grzał (choćby delikatnie, ale całą dobę).*
> 
> 
> Czy miałeś okazję sprawdzić działanie systemu L. jak i zwykłej podłogówki grzanej np. elektrycznie tylko w II taryfie, czy tylko tak przypuszczasz ?
> Grzanie ścian i podłóg to nie straty, tylko akumulacja ciepła w ich objętości. Taka sama akumulacja, jak w płycie grzewczej L.


Zwykłą podłogówkę miałem i wiem że podłoga dosyć szybko się wychładza po wyłączeniu - moim zdaniem to dobre rozwiązanie np. do łazienek gdzie podłoga powinna się szybko nagrzać na czas użytkowania natomiast szybkie wychładzanie nie ma większego znaczenia. Co do L. to tak jak pisałem  - jestem narazie teoretykiem ale właśnie akumulacja ciepła i jej bezwładność, o której piszą użytkownicy przekonała mnie że to to czego szukałem - jak będzie w rzeczywistości to się okaże  :wink:  

Co do grzania ścian i podłóg to pisałem o przypadku gdy wyłączysz ogrzewanie w domu na cały dzień -  ściany się wychładzają i potem muszą się ponownie nagrzać. Sprawdzałem kiedyś co będzie tańsze: wyłączyć ogrzewanie rano (wychodząc do pracy) i włączyć wieczorem na "mocniejsze grzanie", czy grzać całą dobę tylko tyle by utrzumać cały czas ciepło ścian. Okazało się że w obu sezonach koszty ogrzewania były porównywalne natomiast w drugim przypadku dużo większy komfort - wracałem do domu i było w nim po prostu ciepło (nie mówiąc już o tym ze w pierwszym sezonie piec mi padł od tego ciągłego włączania i wyłączanie i przez tydzień byłem zupełnie bez ogrzewania...)

Liczę więc na to że przy legalecie bedę grzał tylko tak jak w pierwszym przypadku natomiast "komfort cieplny" będzie jak w przypadku drugim czyli oszczędność + wygoda. Czy się rozczaruję?  -  to sie okaże...

pozdrawiam 
Browar

----------


## lakusz

> Witam Panowie i Panie, miłośnicy L.
> Obserwuję to forum od jakiegoś czasu. 
> Niestety biedakiem jestem i nie stać mnie na "legalną" - oryginalna płytę L.
> W mojej głowie pojawił się więc szatański pomysł stworzenia rozwiązania nawiązującego do w/w płyty.
> Za kilka miesiecy planuję rozpoczęcie budowy domku ( zdrobnienie wynika z wymiarów 6 x 10m )  .
> Zdaję sobie sprawę ,że tego typu idea może wywołać jedynie uśmiech politowania wśród szacownego grona forumowiczów.
> Proszę jednak wziąć pod uwagę ,że w kraju naszym tzw. system gospodarczy jest ciągle niezwykle popularny rozwiązaniem umożliwiającym realizację marzeń o własnym kącie do mieszkania. Szczególnie dotyczy to szerokich mas ludzkich o nie bardzo zasobnych portfelach do których z dumą należę.
> Pomysł mój jest taki : 
> Utwardzam podłoże, izoluje termicznie , leje płytę w której wcześniej układam rury - kanały powietrzne, podłączam - sprzęgam całość z kominkiem. Oczywiście montuję system rozprowadzania powietrza i kombinuje jakąś sterującą tym rozchwianym ustrojstwem automatykę . 
> ...


No już nie przesadzaj z "maleństwem" bo sam mam pow parteru ok 66m2  :smile: 

A co do twojego pomysłu, to problemów widzę kilka: 
1. kto Ci zaprojektuje "taką płytę", ja miałem ogromny problem ze znalezieniem konstruktora który by się pod czymś takim podpisał - dlatego L
2. ter rurki musza być "obpowiednio" poukładane, mieć odpowiednie długości, ilość kolanek itd, itp, żeby spadki ciśnienia, i rozkład temperatur był odpowiedni, w L robi to program, a tu będzie cieżko, niby się wydaje takie proste, a jednak  :sad: 
3. grzanie L kominkiem ma wile wad, o których było tu na forum, ale w twoim przypadku widzę jedną jeszcze ważniejszą, w twoim pomyśle tracisz jeden z ważniejszych atutów L, że jest bezobsługowy, możesz wyjechać na 2 tygodnie ostrych mrozów i nie martwic się że dom Ci zamarznie - bo nawet jak 3. dni prądu nie będzie to temperatura aż tak niespadanie
4. poza tym możesz mieć problem ze zbyt dużą temperaturą jaką daje kominek, bliskich kominka odcinkach powinieneś dać rury metalowe, ocynkowane -tak ja robi to L
5. no i hałas! L w zamkniętym obiegu słychać i to bardzo, da się przy tym spać, bo szum nie jest uciążliwy, ale podniesienie choćby pierwszej wierzchniej klapy, znacznie zwiększa poziom hałasu, a tak właśnie będzie jak "wyprowadzić" metalowe rury z płyty, będą idealnie przenosić hałas powietrza i wentylatora!

życzę powodzenia, ja jeżeli całkiem oszaleję i będę budował drugi dom, to oczywiście też zastosuję L, ale już własnej roboty, ale mój ew. drugi dom, będzie bardzo podobny układem do obecnego więc schemat mogę "zgapić"  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> 1. kto Ci zaprojektuje "taką płytę", ja miałem ogromny problem ze znalezieniem konstruktora który by się pod czymś takim podpisał - dlatego L


Namiary na projektanta płyty fundamentowej znajdziesz chociażby tu :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/zalety-i-...ch,t144496.htm

----------


## HenoK

> Zwykłą podłogówkę miałem i wiem że podłoga dosyć szybko się wychładza po wyłączeniu - moim zdaniem to dobre rozwiązanie np. do łazienek gdzie podłoga powinna się szybko nagrzać na czas użytkowania natomiast szybkie wychładzanie nie ma większego znaczenia. Co do L. to tak jak pisałem  - jestem narazie teoretykiem ale właśnie akumulacja ciepła i jej bezwładność, o której piszą użytkownicy przekonała mnie że to to czego szukałem - jak będzie w rzeczywistości to się okaże  
> 
> Co do grzania ścian i podłóg to pisałem o przypadku gdy wyłączysz ogrzewanie w domu na cały dzień -  ściany się wychładzają i potem muszą się ponownie nagrzać. Sprawdzałem kiedyś co będzie tańsze: wyłączyć ogrzewanie rano (wychodząc do pracy) i włączyć wieczorem na "mocniejsze grzanie", czy grzać całą dobę tylko tyle by utrzumać cały czas ciepło ścian. Okazało się że w obu sezonach koszty ogrzewania były porównywalne natomiast w drugim przypadku dużo większy komfort - wracałem do domu i było w nim po prostu ciepło (nie mówiąc już o tym ze w pierwszym sezonie piec mi padł od tego ciągłego włączania i wyłączanie i przez tydzień byłem zupełnie bez ogrzewania...)
> 
> Liczę więc na to że przy legalecie bedę grzał tylko tak jak w pierwszym przypadku natomiast "komfort cieplny" będzie jak w przypadku drugim czyli oszczędność + wygoda. Czy się rozczaruję?  -  to sie okaże...


Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby podłogówkę zrobić "niezwykła", zwłaszcza, gdy wykonywana jest płyta fundamentowa izolowana od gruntu. Na płycie fundamentowej wykonać izolację przeciwwilgociową (mozna ją pominąć, jeżeli nie obawiamy się wysokiego poziomu wód gruntowych) i dalej wykonujemy instalacje ogrzewania podłogowego. Rurki, czy kable ogrzewania mocujemy do siatki zbrojeniowej. Nie dajemy dodatkowej izolacji cieplnej. Czym to sie różni od L. ? Głównie tym, że ogrzewanie wykonujemy w trakcie robót wykończeniowych (może to być wadą, ale może też być zaletą  :smile: ), jest mniejsze ryzyko uszkodzenia cieńkich rurek lub kabli. Pod względem użytkowym   nie różni się wcale. No może tyko tyle, że mniej hałasuje niż L. 
Akumulacyjność ma to rozwiązanie podobną jak L. 
Przy ogrzewaniu wodnym jest dodatkowa zaleta - można pod to podpiąć dowolne źródło ciepła : kocioł elektryczny, pompę ciepła, kocioł gazowy, kocioł na paliwo stałe, kolektory słoneczne, itp.

----------


## barzuc

Jest jedna przewaga powietrznego rozprowadzenia ogrzewania w przypadku podłogówki. Nie ma tam się co zepsuć, pęknąć, rozlać, zrobić trwałego zwarcia itp, z kolei wszystkie urządzenia (odpukać jakby co) są łatwo dostępne. Dla mnie miało to duże znaczenie.

----------


## ar2r.m

i znowu wychodzą na wierzch pewne minusy L. Piszecie o szumie, faktycznie jest to słyszalne? Możecie to do czegoś porównać? Już kiedyś pytałem, czy jest jakiś użytkownik L. na Sląsku, który może mógłby się bezpośrednio podzielić ze mną swoimi doświadczeniami?

----------


## parafawel

Witajcie
Szum porównałbym do pracy okapu na pierwszym stopniu.Po jakimś czasie po prostu przestajesz zwracać uwagę na ten dżwięk. Jedynie kiedy wstaje się rano to po całonocnej ciszy jest bardzo wyrażny .

Pozdrawiam

----------


## barzuc

> Witajcie
> Szum porównałbym do pracy okapu na pierwszym stopniu.Po jakimś czasie po prostu przestajesz zwracać uwagę na ten dżwięk. Jedynie kiedy wstaje się rano to po całonocnej ciszy jest bardzo wyrażny .
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Dokładnie tak. Choć mi jeszcze zostało zabudowanie szafki elektrycznej, bo najwięcej hałasu (w moim przypadku) niesie się przez przez kanał, którym dochodzi kabel zasilający centralę (od bezpieczników). Mam ustawione centrale na grzanie na noc, więc jest to niestety lekko słyszalne... o ile nie mam włączonej np. zmywarki albo akurat lodówka się nie włączy. Kwestia przyzwyczajenia.

----------


## ar2r.m

"Dokładnie tak. Choć mi jeszcze zostało zabudowanie szafki elektrycznej, bo najwięcej hałasu (w moim przypadku) niesie się przez przez kanał, którym dochodzi kabel zasilający centralę (od bezpieczników). Mam ustawione centrale na grzanie na noc, więc jest to niestety lekko słyszalne... o ile nie mam włączonej np. zmywarki albo akurat lodówka się nie włączy. Kwestia przyzwyczajenia."

Czyli mogę wnioskować, że nie słychać szumu pod podłogą, tylko w miejscu umieszczenia central grzewczych? Czyli jeśli są w pomieszczeniach mało używanych lub wyizolowanych od reszty domu to jest ok?

----------


## parafawel

Witam ponownie
Dokładnie tak , ja mam jeden z wymienników zamontowany we wnęce zabudowanej szafą i jest prawie nie słyszalny , tzn.  w domu w którym toczy się normalne życie (tym bardziej jak się toczy nienormalne   :big grin: ) nie słychać go.

----------


## barzuc

> (...)
> 
> Czyli mogę wnioskować, że nie słychać szumu pod podłogą, tylko w miejscu umieszczenia central grzewczych? Czyli jeśli są w pomieszczeniach mało używanych lub wyizolowanych od reszty domu to jest ok?


Pod podłoga - nie słychać. Tam gdzie jest umieszczona centrala - słychać delikatnie (nawet ciszej jak okap na 1. biegu)... u mnie przy wyjściu przewodu zasilającego do szafki z bezpiecznikami - słychać najgłośniej (jak okap na 1-2 biegu).

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał Browar
> 
> Zwykłą podłogówkę miałem i wiem że podłoga dosyć szybko się wychładza po wyłączeniu - moim zdaniem to dobre rozwiązanie np. do łazienek gdzie podłoga powinna się szybko nagrzać na czas użytkowania natomiast szybkie wychładzanie nie ma większego znaczenia. Co do L. to tak jak pisałem  - jestem narazie teoretykiem ale właśnie akumulacja ciepła i jej bezwładność, o której piszą użytkownicy przekonała mnie że to to czego szukałem - jak będzie w rzeczywistości to się okaże  
> 
> Co do grzania ścian i podłóg to pisałem o przypadku gdy wyłączysz ogrzewanie w domu na cały dzień -  ściany się wychładzają i potem muszą się ponownie nagrzać. Sprawdzałem kiedyś co będzie tańsze: wyłączyć ogrzewanie rano (wychodząc do pracy) i włączyć wieczorem na "mocniejsze grzanie", czy grzać całą dobę tylko tyle by utrzumać cały czas ciepło ścian. Okazało się że w obu sezonach koszty ogrzewania były porównywalne natomiast w drugim przypadku dużo większy komfort - wracałem do domu i było w nim po prostu ciepło (nie mówiąc już o tym ze w pierwszym sezonie piec mi padł od tego ciągłego włączania i wyłączanie i przez tydzień byłem zupełnie bez ogrzewania...)
> 
> Liczę więc na to że przy legalecie bedę grzał tylko tak jak w pierwszym przypadku natomiast "komfort cieplny" będzie jak w przypadku drugim czyli oszczędność + wygoda. Czy się rozczaruję?  -  to sie okaże...
> 
> 
> ...


Już to zostało powiedziane, ale jedną z podstawowych zalet L to to że tam nie bardzo jest co się zepsuć, a jak nawet to jest łatwy dostęp do tego  :smile:  Przy wodnym odstraszało mnie właśnie to że co będzie jak strzeli i nie uspokajało mnie to że firma to produkująca daje 50 lat gwarancji i jest ubezpieczona OC, to samo dotyczy przewodów.

A co do projektanta to zerknij proszę na datę jego objawienia, i na to że w lipcu tego roku to ja już prawie mieszkałem...

----------


## HenoK

> A co do projektanta to zerknij proszę na datę jego objawienia, i na to że w lipcu tego roku to ja już prawie mieszkałem...


Podałeś konkretny problem, ja z kolei rozwiązanie do niego. Nie tylko Ty korzystasz z tego Forum  :smile: .



> Napisał lakusz
> 
> 1. kto Ci zaprojektuje "taką płytę", ja miałem ogromny problem ze znalezieniem konstruktora który by się pod czymś takim podpisał - dlatego L
> 
> 
> Namiary na projektanta płyty fundamentowej znajdziesz chociażby tu :
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/zalety-i-...ch,t144496.htm

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam wszystkich serdecznie
Browar napisał:
_…w związku z tym że Piotra O. coś ostatnio nie widzę na tym forum, to pozwól że go trochę zastąpię…_
Jak jestem, to mnie niektórzy ostro krytykują i pomawiają o "cuda, wianki".   :sad:  
Jak mnie nie ma, to tęsknią i narzekają.  :smile: 
Tak trzymaj Browar - dobrze piszesz, godnie mnie zastępujesz - dzięki. 
Na szczęście poprawił się mój stan zdrowia i wróciłem do pracy. Teraz brak mi czasu na pisanie na forum (prowadzę sporo szkoleń, m.in. e-learningowe i oczy mi już wysiadają od komputra.  :smile: ).
Inna przyczyna mojej nieobecności to fakt, że od pewnego czasu nie dostaje powiadomień o nowych listach, więc nie zaglądam tu.
Czasem ktoś pisze do mnie na priw. i wtedy odpisuje. 

Odpowiem na szybko, na kilka zapytań i ważnych kwestii.
Pierwsza sprawa to ciekawa praktyka i doświadczenie Torbacza (list z 10 listopada 200 :cool:  – kto nie czytał polecam, bo to są konkrety, a nie teorie o Legalett. Dzięki Torbaczu.

Artur zapytał:
_Czy bezwładność stanowi to jakiś poważny problem, jak sobie radzą z tym użytkownicy system, co jest, jeśli jest, większym problemem, nagłe ocieplenia, czy nagłe spadki temperatury?_
Kilka osób odpowiedziało. Dodam z praktyki, że zanim wybudowałem dom i zamieszkałem w nim też byłem ciekawy jak to jest z tą bezwładnością. Po 5 latach mogę napisać, że prawie nie zauważam jej. Czemu? Rzadko się zdarza, aby temperatura nagle znacząco skakała. Fundament utrzymuje temp. w domu dłużej niż to ktoś tu opisywał na przykładzie jednego dnia. Chyba przy każdym ogrzewaniu, jak robi się na dworze większy mróz, to więcej grzejemy. ;(

_I jeszcze jedno, chętnie nawiążę kontakt z użytkownikami systemu z okolic Gliwic lub w ogóle ze Śląska?_  Polecam kontakt z firmą Abakon – oni sporo już wybudowali domów na Legalett.

_(…) i znowu wychodzą na wierzch pewne minusy L. Piszecie o szumie, faktycznie jest to słyszalne? Możecie to do czegoś porównać?_
U mnie szum jest, bo mi Praefa przewierciła otwory do kanałów powietrznych, a ja ich potem dobrze nie zalałem. Można się do niego przyzwyczaić i nie przeszkadza - podobnie jak lodówka. Agregaty mam pod szafą w korytarzu. Byłem w takich domach, gdzie szumu nie było. 

Lakusz zapytał:
_Jak macie zaprogramowane termostaty, na jakie temperatury dzienne/nocne i w jakich godzinach który program się włącza, jakoś doświadczalnie ciężko mi to ustawić, bo próbuję wyjść od minimalnego czasu grzania, ale efekty mam jakies marne..._ 
Termostaty mam ustawione na 21 st. C. Od kilka lat ich nie zmieniam i wszystko jest OK (wymieniam tylko, chyba średnio raz na rok, paluszki – baterie). Mamy II taryfę i w niej się włączają, gdy temp. jest poniżej 21 st. C. Początkowo ustawialiśmy grzanie na mniej niż 10 godzin II taryfy, ale teraz mniej oszczędzamy i nie bawimy się w taką regulację.  :smile: 

_Ile macie stref i na jakiej powierzchni? Choć dla mnie strefy przy grzewczej płycie fundametowej to chyba trochę ściema, bo jak osiągnąć w łazience temp 22, a w pokoju obok utrzymać nie więcej niż 20?_
Mamy 7 stref (obwodów, grzałek, termostatów). Kiedy początkowo mieliśmy w pokojach ustawione różne temp. włączania termostatów ( niektóre nie były zamieszkane), to widać było znaczenie stref (różnica temperatur, więc to raczej nie „ściema”). W małej łazience trudno jest uzyskać temp. taką jak w większych pomieszczeniach. Stąd warto mieć na przykład dodatkowe źródło ciepła (np. wiszący grzejnik żeberkowy włączany na czas np. kąpieli dzieci, a przy okazji służący do suszenia ręcznika  :smile: ).

Heniek (HenoK) napisał:
_No to napisz może, dlaczego "podłogówka" na miesiąc ma kosztować więcej niż Legalett? Oczywiście piszemy tu o prawidłowo zaprojektowanej i wykonanej podłogówce._
Heńku bardzo cenie sobie Twoje doświadczenie. Z wielkim zainteresowanie przeczytałem Twój Dziennik. Ciekawy jestem jak Twój prawie pasywny dom będzie się sprawował, gdy go wykończysz i zamieszkasz. Mam nadzieje, że podzielisz się na forum swoimi przemyśleniami i faktycznymi danymi odnośnie kosztów ogrzewania.
Co do porównania podłogówki i Legalett przy ogrzewaniu domów parterowych o podobnej powierzchni, to wg moich danych Legalett jest tańszy (dane z zimy 2006 r. – większe zużycie energii elektrycznej w podłogówce). Ale może Ty masz inny przykład - napisz proszę o tym. Napisz też co masz na myśli pisząc prawidłowo zaprojektowana i wykonana podłogówka?
(…)
_Przy ogrzewaniu wodnym jest dodatkowa zaleta - można pod to podpiąć dowolne źródło ciepła : kocioł elektryczny, pompę ciepła, kocioł gazowy, kocioł na paliwo stałe, kolektory słoneczne, itp._
W Legalett tak samo można zrobić i robi się (np. często jest to piec gazowy dwufunkcyjny).
(…)
_Namiary na projektanta płyty fundamentowej znajdziesz chociażby tu :_ 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/zalety-i-...ch,t144496.htm
Dzięki za ten link – ciekawe, 7 letnie doświadczenia  Projektanta. 
_Moim zdaniem można spokojnie wykonać płytę fundamentową tak jak to zrobił coulignon_ - http://forum.muratordom.pl/domek-p16...ny,t143611.htm .
Tak można - tylko to nie jest to samo co Legalett, a przecież o tym tu piszemy. Coulignon skorzystał z porad specjalisty Projektanta, a Legalettowcy z porad Legalett.  :smile:  

Bartosz32 podaje, że:
_Firma Legalett robi sam fundament bez ogrzewania za 250 zł netto. Z ogrzewaniem 450 zł netto._
To ciekawa informacja – z tego, co wiem Legalett z Gdańska jeszcze tego nie robi. O jaką firmę więc chodzi? Może chodziło Ci o to, że ma zamiar robić?
W tym wypadku warto byłoby przeliczyć i porównać to z kosztami jakie poniósł wspomniany wyżej Coulignon (cena stali, styropianu... brana w dużej ilości przez Legalett powinna być niższa ???).

Trot ma pomysł:
_Utwardzam podłoże, izoluje termicznie , leje płytę w której wcześniej układam rury - kanały powietrzne, podłączam - sprzęgam całość z kominkiem. Oczywiście montuję system rozprowadzania powietrza i kombinuje jakąś sterującą tym rozchwianym ustrojstwem automatykę. Następnie modlę się prosząc o wsparcie "najwyższego" by cała ta sprawa działała  .  Dziwny pomysł co? _ 
Moim zdaniem Lakusz wyjaśnił i odpowiedział wyczerpująco (list z 3 grudnia). Myślę, że modlitwy nigdy nie jest za dużo.  Pisałem kiedyś o tym, że byli tacy, którzy sami robili płytę Legalett (kupując materiały i dokumentacje z Gdańska). Filo bywał tu kiedyś i opisywał jak to wyglądało (konsekwencję i oszczędności raczej marne - np. dodatkowe wylewki).
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Bartosz32

Chodzi o firmę Legalett z Gdańska, takie informacje uzyskałem dzwoniąc do Legalett i rozmawiając z bardzo miłą panią.

Różnica w cenie jest bardzo duża i ciekawe z czego wynika?

Trochę rur i agregaty?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Piotr O.

_Trochę rur i agregaty?_ 
Uprościłeś mocno Bartoszu sprawę.   :smile:  
To nie tylko trochę rur i agregaty. Zapomniałeś o wielu latach doświadczeń, patencie, gwarancji na fundament grzewczy...  :Wink2:  
Czy mercedes bez silnika i - na przykład - dopracowanego układu zwieszenia będzie jeździł?
PS Gdańsk robi przymiarki, by taką propozycje dopiero dać, więc jeszcze tego nie robi, a będzie robił jak będzie zainteresowanie (małe przejęzyczenie w Twoim liście).   :sad: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## sjach

Witam. Od kilku lat obserwuję wątek, czasami byłem 100% za L czasami nie ale w końcu przyszła pora na mój dom więc muszę zdecydować. 

Mam wiekie szczęście ponieważ mój brat właśnie zaczoł budowę, uparł się że zrobi większość rzeczy sam ( w tym fundament) O Legalecie nie chce słyszeć od czasu kiedy dotarła do niego informacja o cenie  :smile: 

Zaczoł dwa tyg. temu , nawet nie kupował bloczków betonowych tylko zaszalował sobie fundament.  Beton udało się załatwić po 110zł na chudziaka (zlewki ) beton właściwy po 150zł  ( proszę nie wypisywać że kłamię czy takie tam, poprostu za tyle załatwiony) 
Kupił stal na zbrojenie 1,6zł za kg. deski z jakiegoś magazynu załatwił, to są jakieś skrzynie po profilach przemysłowych długie na 6m.  skrzynie rozebrał-deski na szalunek. No poprostu dzwoni/pyta, kto pyta ten znajdzie  :smile: 
Narazie fundament jest zalany chudziakiem i jest zbrojenie , czeka na beton. Po zalaniu koszt wyniesie 6tyś. zł.  Dziś liczyliśmy co jeszcze zostanie do zrobienia i ile będzie kosztowało. Z górką doliczyiśmy 16tyś.
Oczywiście na budowie ciężka charówa ale milionerem nie jest  :smile: 

w planie jest podłogówka myślimy że w 10k się zamknie. Więc przybliżony koszt fundamentu + ogrzewanie to 26tyś.

Jeżeli tyle go to wyjdzie to ja robię tak samo. Narazie czekam 

Koszty ogrzewania:

W "zwykłej" podłogówce o tyle jest fajnie że temperatura czynnika to ok 30stopni więc nie tak dużo. Jako instalator kolektorów słonecznych mogę powiedzieć że taką temperaturę (lub zbliżoną) da się uzyskać na próżniowych koletorach w zimie więc jak dla mnie bomba. Oczywiście to dodatkowy koszt ale niezależność ogromna a do tego ciepła woda za darmo. No będę informował na bierząco jak sprawy się mają. A na razie pozdrawiam.

----------


## HenoK

> W "zwykłej" podłogówce o tyle jest fajnie że temperatura czynnika to ok 30stopni więc nie tak dużo. Jako instalator kolektorów słonecznych mogę powiedzieć że taką temperaturę (lub zbliżoną) da się uzyskać na próżniowych koletorach w zimie więc jak dla mnie bomba.


Przez ile godzin dziennie, albo inaczej przez ile godzin w okresie od 1 listopada do 31 stycznia jesteś w stanie utrzymać taka temperaturę za pomocą kolektorów słonecznych (oczywiście zakładając "normalny" przepływ czynnika grzewczego przez podłogówkę) ? Z moich obserwacji wynika, że przez te 3 miesiące będzie to max. kilkanaście godzin.

----------


## Bartosz32

Witam.

Piotrze, dzwoniąc do Legalettu Gdańsk i pytając o fundament bez ogrzewania uzyskałem informację, że jest taka możliwość i koszt inwestycji to 250zł/m2
Więc nie pisz, że małe przejęzyczenie w moim liście!

Jak już pisałem, w Skandynawii Legalett jest robiony między innymi w wersji z kablami grzewczymi. A kable grzewcze najlepszej firmy są tańsze niż "agregaty i rury"
Dlaczego u nas nie jest robiony?

Koszt wykonania byłby o wiele mniejszy.
Na 140 m2 kable grzewcze z pełną automatyką, termostaty w każdym pokoju max 9000 zł 

Koszty wykonania takiego Legalettu są dużo mniejsze, mniejszy powinien być koszt eksploatacji,większe możliwości sterowania ciepłem, bra szumu.

A gdyby Mercedes był jedynym producentem i nie miał konkurencji, to czy model E 320 CDI kosztowałby 191 tyś zł ?

Pozdrawiam, Bartosz.

Ps bardzo podoba mi się idea Legalettu i w tej chwili jest to opcja jaką rozważam b. poważnie

----------


## sjach

[/quote] Z moich obserwacji wynika, że przez te 3 miesiące będzie to max. kilkanaście godzin.[/quote]

do 12 grudnia tego roku jeden z klientow trzymal temperature 25stopni. To oczywiscie zalezy od zimy. Tą mamy łagodną i często świeci słońce (Wrocław). Sprawa kolejna to kolektory, jeżeli używaż płaskich to oczywiście nic z tego, szczególnie jeżeli to sa kolektory "no name" . W polsce jest dwóch producentów którzy produkuja porządne kolektory, jeden z nich robi szczególnie dobre płaskie drugi próżniowe. Osobiście płaskich już bym nie polecał bo zimą prawie nie działają, prożniowe natomiast mają dużą wydajność ale latem jest nadprodukcja ciepła i coś trzeba z tym robić. Następna sprawa to montaż. Pod żadnym pozorem nie wolno montować kolektorów bez serwisu !!!  pan kazio będzie tanim instalatorem a weźmie niewiele mniej niż autoryzowany instalator polecany przez producenta.
Nie wiem jakiej firmy masz kolektory i kto je montował ale różnice w wydajności tych urządzeń sięgają nawet 30% !!!  

Także podłogówka + pożądne kolektory to powinien być strzał w 10-kę .No oczywiście czekam na brata, potem policzymy wszystko. Może to będzie zły kierunek, zobaczymy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Bartoszu
Nie gniewaj się na mnie, to tylko i aż gra słów i pewnie nie warto się spierać. Aby była jednak jasność.
Napisałeś w pierwszym liście na ten temat:
_Firma Legalett robi sam fundament bez ogrzewania..._.
Teraz napisałeś:
_...że jest taka możliwość i koszt inwestycji..._ .
Między *robi*, a *jest taka możliwość* zauważasz chyba różnicę. Ja tak i stąd zwróciłem na to uwagę.  :smile: 
Podobnie jak Ty zadzwoniłem do Legalett i dyrektor d/s technicznych poinformował mnie, że nie robią, ale zamierzają w ofercie na rok przyszły takie rozwiązanie uwzględnić.

_A gdyby Mercedes był jedynym producentem i nie miał konkurencji, to czy model E 320 CDI kosztowałby 191 tyś zł ? 
_ I tu trafiłeś w przysłowiową "10". Legalett w Polsce nie ma konkurencji - o czym kilka razy tu już pisano. Dlatego jak ktoś chce inne rozwiązanie, to je wybiera. Np. Zakręconafela skorzystała z firmy niemieckiej - Legalett wodny. Może za jakiś czas napisze jak jest w praktyce z kosztami użytkowania (?).

Sjach opisując ciekawe przygody swojego Brata napisał:
_Jeżeli tyle go to wyjdzie to ja robię tak samo. Na razie czekam_.
Oby wyszło. Przed wielu lat od tego zaczął pomysłodawca fundamentu grzewczego Legalett. Potem to opatentował, udoskonalił (te deski i inne materiały z odzysku wykonała profesjonalnie  :smile: )... Taka bywa droga  wynalazków - postęp technologiczny...
Mam nadzieję, że jak wyjdzie, to napiszecie obaj o kosztach eksploatacji, bo to wg mnie jest bardzo ważne.
PS Tak na marginesie ten wątek na forum dotyczy tematu: Legalett - doświadczenia mieszkańców.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Bartosz32

Piotrze, może powiesz dlaczego Legalett nie robi wersji z kablami grzewczymi?

"Między robi, a jest taka możliwość zauważasz chyba różnicę" -dla mnie nie ma różnicy. Piotrze nie czepiaj sie słówek, taką informacje pani podaje dzwoniąc do Legalettu. Zadzwoniłem ponownie pod nr (05 :cool:  554 21 88  i uzyskałem ponownie informację, że robią fundament bez ogrzewania. Pani nazwała to "zimna płytą" i co więcej powiedziała, że kilka takich płyt zrobili w Polsce!

Piotrze może dzwonisz do innej firmy?  :Wink2:  

I to jet chore, że jeżeli mamy monopolistę to ceny mamy z kosmosu.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lakusz

> Witam. Od kilku lat obserwuję wątek, czasami byłem 100% za L czasami nie ale w końcu przyszła pora na mój dom więc muszę zdecydować. 
> 
> Mam wiekie szczęście ponieważ mój brat właśnie zaczoł budowę, uparł się że zrobi większość rzeczy sam ( w tym fundament) O Legalecie nie chce słyszeć od czasu kiedy dotarła do niego informacja o cenie 
> 
> Zaczoł dwa tyg. temu , nawet nie kupował bloczków betonowych tylko zaszalował sobie fundament.  Beton udało się załatwić po 110zł na chudziaka (zlewki ) beton właściwy po 150zł  ( proszę nie wypisywać że kłamię czy takie tam, poprostu za tyle załatwiony) 
> Kupił stal na zbrojenie 1,6zł za kg. deski z jakiegoś magazynu załatwił, to są jakieś skrzynie po profilach przemysłowych długie na 6m.  skrzynie rozebrał-deski na szalunek. No poprostu dzwoni/pyta, kto pyta ten znajdzie 
> Narazie fundament jest zalany chudziakiem i jest zbrojenie , czeka na beton. Po zalaniu koszt wyniesie 6tyś. zł.  Dziś liczyliśmy co jeszcze zostanie do zrobienia i ile będzie kosztowało. Z górką doliczyiśmy 16tyś.
> Oczywiście na budowie ciężka charówa ale milionerem nie jest 
> 
> ...


Napisz jeszcze ile m2 parteru ma ten dom... bo jak poczytasz kilka postów dalej to L może Ci zrobić płytę bez ogrzewania za ok 250zł/m2 więc za te 16tyś masz niezły domek z ok 66m2 parteru. A do kosztów budowy twojego brata musisz doliczyć ile czasu na to poświęca, raz na szukanie tanich materiałów, dwa na samą pracę na budowie, trzy nie wszystko da się zrobić samemu... wiem coś o tym bo sam stawiałem ściany w moim domu postawionym na L  :wink:  po kolejne to w czasie kiedy pracuje na swojej to nie zarabia w swojej pracy, a po jeszcze kolejne to L robią 3-4 dni, i budowa idzie dalej, a tu wszystko trwa jeszcze dłużej niż przy budowie budowanej prze ekipe, to też kolejny koszt, na budowę trzeba dojeżdżać (chyba że ma za rogiem), potem jej pilnować w miarę pojawiania się większej ilości materiałów, itd... poza tym jak ktoś mieszka na wynajmowanym to każdy kolejny miesiąc dłuższej budowy to dłuższe płacenie kasy komuś, to też trzeba brać pod uwagę!!!

ja generalnie jestem zwolennikiem możliwie szybkiego budowania, ma to wiele zalet.

----------


## HenoK

> Nie wiem jakiej firmy masz kolektory i kto je montował ale różnice w wydajności tych urządzeń sięgają nawet 30% !!!  
> 
> Także podłogówka + pożądne kolektory to powinien być strzał w 10-kę .


Najlepsze kolektory słoneczne nie pomogą, gdy ... słońca jak na lekarstwo.
Przez te trzy miesiące,  o których wspominałem dzień jest bardzo krótki. Słońce wznosi się tylko nisko nad horyzontem, a w dodatku większość dni jest pochmurnych. To wszystko trzeba wziąć pod uwagę planując wykorzystanie kolektorów słonecznych do wspomagania instalacji c.o.

----------


## Piotr O.

_Piotrze, może powiesz dlaczego Legalett nie robi wersji z kablami grzewczymi?_
Nie powiem... bo nie wiem.   :smile:  
Sam piszesz, że dzwonisz do Legalett. Ja jak czegoś nie wiem to odsyłam do źródła czyli Legalett. Zadzwoń i zapytaj - może okaże się, że robią - czasem.  :ohmy:  
Zadajesz ciekawe pytania. Mam wrażenie, że sam znasz na nie odpowiedź, a mnie podpuszczasz.  :Roll:  Być może nie robią, bo nie mają potrzeby specjalizować się w innym rozwiązaniu. I przyznasz, że mają do tego prawo. Może brak im pracowników, by zająć się wodnym czy kablowym Legalettem, a szkolenie takich fachowców wymaga czasu i pieniędzy.

_Piotrze może dzwonisz do innej firmy?_
Dzwoniłem do tej samej firmy tylko rozmawiałem z inną osobą. Czyżby były przekłamania na linii Pani K. asystent - Pan W. naczelny inżynier i dyrektor?

_I to jet chore, że jeżeli mamy monopolistę to ceny mamy z kosmosu._
Czemu z kosmosu? Jeśli przeczytałeś cały ten wątek, to kilka osób pisało tu konkretnie o kalkulacji Legalett w porównaniu z tradycyjnym wykonaniem fundamentu (kanalizacji, wyrównania terenu, wylewek, instalacji ogrzewania, zakupu pieca... czasu jaki na to trzeba przeznaczyć). Za każdym razem wniosek był taki sam - koszty są podobne lub trochę wyższe, a czas wykonania przy "tradycji" znacznie dłuższy i do tego zrobione przez ekipę z doświadczeniem oraz dającą gwarancję. 
Legalett to nie sama płyta fundamentowa.
Wybór sytemu należy do inwestora.  :big grin:  Ja wybrałem Legalett+Praefa i do domu wprowadziłem się po 3 miesiącach od wbicia pierwszych słupków przez geodetę (nie chciałem popełniać błędów moich Rodziców, którzy budowali dom kilka lat za Gierka  :smile:  ).

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## lakusz

Piorze czy nie masz problemów ze ścianami Praefy, czy nie pekają ci w nadprożach, itp ? Czy domek masz z poddaszem użyt? jakie masz największe okno ?

----------


## wingerman

> Piorze czy nie masz problemów ze ścianami Praefy, czy nie pekają ci w nadprożach, itp ? Czy domek masz z poddaszem użyt? jakie masz największe okno ?


A ja myslalem ze to temat dotyczacy Legalettu.   :Roll:

----------


## sjach

[/quote]

Napisz jeszcze ile m2 parteru ma ten dom... bo jak poczytasz kilka postów dalej to L może Ci zrobić płytę bez ogrzewania za ok 250zł/m2 więc za te 16tyś masz niezły domek z ok 66m2 parteru. A do kosztów budowy twojego brata musisz doliczyć ile czasu na to poświęca, raz na szukanie tanich materiałów, dwa na samą pracę na budowie, trzy nie wszystko da się zrobić samemu... wiem coś o tym bo sam stawiałem ściany w moim domu postawionym na L  :wink:  po kolejne to w czasie kiedy pracuje na swojej to nie zarabia w swojej pracy, a po jeszcze kolejne to L robią 3-4 dni, i budowa idzie dalej, a tu wszystko trwa jeszcze dłużej niż przy budowie budowanej prze ekipe, to też kolejny koszt, na budowę trzeba dojeżdżać (chyba że ma za rogiem), potem jej pilnować w miarę pojawiania się większej ilości materiałów, itd... poza tym jak ktoś mieszka na wynajmowanym to każdy kolejny miesiąc dłuższej budowy to dłuższe płacenie kasy komuś, to też trzeba brać pod uwagę!!!

ja generalnie jestem zwolennikiem możliwie szybkiego budowania, ma to wiele zalet.[/quote]

Ech większość ludzi myśli że wszyscy muszą żyć tak jak oni. Są tacy którzy nie chodzą codziennie na 7 i wracają o 17.00. Są tacy co nie biorą kredytu i budują na chura, nieliczą się z cenami, nie mają czasu na objeżdżanie , dzwonienie, i wogóle uważają że takie tam kila tyś to pierdoły bo i tak płaci bank. Są tacy którzy mają czas i gdzie mieszkać,  bo oni wiedzą że jak jest pęd owczy to nie należy do niego wpadać tylko przeczekać. Co do czasu spędzonego na budowie  to jw.  nie liczę go bo to dla mnie czysta przyjemność a że kilka miesięcy się przedłuzy, no cóż...   :smile:  Teraz wybierać można ekipy budowlane według koloru włosów czy zmarszczek. Pseudodżentelmeni pracują dokładnie i szybko za połowę stawki  :smile:  
Także proszę brać pod uwagę że są tacy którzy nie robią czegoś tylko dlatego bo robią to inni.  Ja za to jestem zwolennikiem używania głowy.
Jak już pisałem obserwuję co dzieje się u brata jak okaże się że to prawda co wyliczyliśmy to czemu nie  :smile: 

250zł za metr oczywiście że L może zrobić ale to jest napewno cena netto no i podsypkę swoją trzeba  mieć: ) a dom nieduży ok 100m2 

Narazie czekam i obserwuję. Swoją drogą naprawdę chciałbym fundament Legalettu .

----------


## sjach

> Napisał sjach
> 
> Nie wiem jakiej firmy masz kolektory i kto je montował ale różnice w wydajności tych urządzeń sięgają nawet 30% !!!  
> 
> Także podłogówka + pożądne kolektory to powinien być strzał w 10-kę .
> 
> 
> Najlepsze kolektory słoneczne nie pomogą, gdy ... słońca jak na lekarstwo.
> Przez te trzy miesiące,  o których wspominałem dzień jest bardzo krótki. Słońce wznosi się tylko nisko nad horyzontem, a w dodatku większość dni jest pochmurnych. To wszystko trzeba wziąć pod uwagę planując wykorzystanie kolektorów słonecznych do wspomagania instalacji c.o.


Oczywiście że trzeba. Są jednak takie zimy jak obecna (ciepła)  i słońca jest pod dostatkiem przynajmniej do południa. Oczywiście ja piszę o Wrocławiu w innych rejonach polski zachmurzenie może być większe. Są jednak kolektory które wychwytują nawet rosproszone widmo (podobno)  takie właśnie instaluję i będę testował przez najbliższe kilka miesięcy. Zobaczymy czy producent nie mija się z prawdą  :smile:   Nie mniej jednak uzytkownicy opowiadają same dobre rzeczy o tych produktach, zobaczymy. Można także małą turbinę wiatrową zamontować czy  baterie fotowoltaniczne teraz to koszt ok 1400zł za baterię 100W dwie takie i akumulator mogą wspomagać grzanie lub zapewnić odbiór prądu dla oświetlenia czy urządzeń w domu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## piotr.nowy

> ... czy  baterie fotowoltaniczne teraz to koszt ok 1400zł za baterię 100W dwie takie i akumulator mogą wspomagać grzanie lub zapewnić odbiór prądu dla oświetlenia czy urządzeń w domu. Pozdrawiam


Stary , czy ty aby nie przesadzasz ? Dwoma bateriami po 100 wat chcesz wspomagać grzanie lub oświetlenie domu ?! Że o zasilaniu urządzeń nie wspomnę...  :ohmy:

----------


## lakusz

skoro dyskutujemy o + i - L to podyskutujmy, choć zawsze jest to decyzja każdego budującego, i nikomu nic do tego  :wink: 




> 250zł za metr oczywiście że L może zrobić ale to jest napewno cena netto no i podsypkę swoją trzeba  mieć: ) a dom nieduży ok 100m2 
> 
> Narazie czekam i obserwuję. Swoją drogą naprawdę chciałbym fundament Legalettu .


te 100m2 to pow zabudowy jak rozumiem?

każdy ma swoją matematykę... te 450 i 250zł/m2 to jest cena brutto, tak musisz mieć swoją podsypkę, powiem więcej nawet koparkę musisz mieć swoją  :sad: 

wiesz ja to policzyłem bardzo dokładnie, ale spłycając temat, to wychodzi, tak skoro zrobienie samemu stanu zero + późniejsze wylewki, itd, miałoby mnie kosztować 16k, strawił bym na to pewnie ze 2-3 miesiące (średnia pensja netto będzie ok 3k), do tego  trzeba gdzieś mieszkać (kolejne 1k/m-c), doliczmy jakieś dojazdy i załatwiania 0,5k/m-c (zakładam że masz gaz)

 a L zrobią mi za 30k już tak na okrągło, bez ogrzewania  :smile: 

samodzieło: 16k + 2*3k + 2*1k + 2*0,5k = 25k

legalet: 30k

zysk 5k niby bardzo dużo, przyznam, tylko po samodziele nie masz już siły na dalsze etapy budowy, a po L i owszem  :big grin:  jest jeszcze kilka dodatkowych aspektów, które czasem mogą mieć znaczenie, trudny grunt, podniesienie budynku, przy płycie to tylko kilka wywrotek piachu więcej, a przy tradycji oprócz piachu, kolejne palety bloczków i roboty.

Cóż są tacy co samochody budują samodzielnie latami, a inni idą do sklepu i kupują

----------


## HenoK

> Są jednak kolektory które wychwytują nawet rosproszone widmo (podobno)  takie właśnie instaluję i będę testował przez najbliższe kilka miesięcy. Zobaczymy czy producent nie mija się z prawdą   Nie mniej jednak uzytkownicy opowiadają same dobre rzeczy o tych produktach, zobaczymy. Można także małą turbinę wiatrową zamontować czy  baterie fotowoltaniczne teraz to koszt ok 1400zł za baterię 100W dwie takie i akumulator mogą wspomagać grzanie lub zapewnić odbiór prądu dla oświetlenia czy urządzeń w domu. Pozdrawiam


W reklamach wygląda to pięknie. Nie muszą to być kolektory próżniowe. Płaskie też to potrafią, może tylko trochę gorzej. 
Kilka lat temu też byłem takim opymistą jak Ty. Mam jednak mozliwość obserwowania na codzień pracy kolektorów słonecznych i wiem ile godzin pracują one latem, a ile w miesiącach jesienno - zimowych. Przykład z ubiegłego tygodnia : poranek był słoneczny, jednak kolektory słoneczne zaczęły pracować dopiero ok. godz. 11:00 (nagrzały się do temperatury ok. 55 st. C) sterownik włączył pompkę obiegową na 3 minuty, kolektory wypełniły się chłodniejszym glikolem rurociągów i temperatura już nie wzrosła ponad 55 st. C). Popołudnie było już pochmurne. Czyli praktycznie tego dnia kolektory nie pracowały. Ilość ciepła z promieniowania rozproszonego jest o rząd wielkości mniejsza niż z promieniowania bezpośrednioego.

Zainstaluj kolektory, używaj je min. rok i wtedy podyskutujemy  :wink: . 
Ja instalację solarną, o której wyżej napisałem obserwuję juz od 7 lat.

----------


## Piotr O.

> lakusz napisał:
> Piorze czy nie masz problemów ze ścianami Praefy, czy nie pekają ci w nadprożach, itp ? Czy domek masz z poddaszem użyt? jakie masz największe okno ?
> wingerman napisał:
> A ja myslalem ze to temat dotyczacy Legalettu.


Słusznie - masz rację Wingerman. Dlatego w temacie Praefa zapraszam do wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...791699#2791699
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS O moim D04 wspominałem już tu chyba kilka razy, więc Lakusz wystarczy przejrzeć wątek w całości lub napisać do mnie na priw .  :smile:

----------


## sjach

> Napisał sjach
> 
>   baterie fotowoltaniczne teraz to koszt ok 1400zł za baterię 100W dwie takie i akumulator mogą wspomagać grzanie lub zapewnić odbiór prądu dla oświetlenia czy urządzeń w domu. Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> W reklamach wygląda to pięknie. Nie muszą to być kolektory próżniowe. Płaskie też to potrafią, może tylko trochę gorzej. 
> Kilka lat temu też byłem takim opymistą jak Ty. Mam jednak mozliwość obserwowania na codzień pracy kolektorów słonecznych i wiem ile godzin pracują one latem, a ile w miesiącach jesienno - zimowych. Przykład z ubiegłego tygodnia : poranek był słoneczny, jednak kolektory słoneczne zaczęły pracować dopiero ok. godz. 11:00 (nagrzały się do temperatury ok. 55 st. C) sterownik włączył pompkę obiegową na 3 minuty, kolektory wypełniły się chłodniejszym glikolem rurociągów i temperatura już nie wzrosła ponad 55 st. C). Popołudnie było już pochmurne. Czyli praktycznie tego dnia kolektory nie pracowały. Ilość ciepła z promieniowania rozproszonego jest o rząd wielkości mniejsza niż z promieniowania bezpośrednioego.
> 
> Zainstaluj kolektory, używaj je min. rok i wtedy podyskutujemy . 
> Ja instalację solarną, o której wyżej napisałem obserwuję juz od 7 lat.


Posłuchaj , 7 lat temu mogłeś kupić tylko płaskie kilektory i to w porównaniu do obecnych  o jakości "garażowej" . Obecnie próżniówki mają dużo większą sprawność. Ale też trzeba uważać które kupować. Są tak zwane "heatpipe" obwołane rewolucją ale tak napawdę mają niewiele większą sprawność niż płaskie. Są także próżniówki budowane w inny sposób. Nie chce mi się wypisywać jak bo nieo to tu chodzi.  Kolektory  sprzed 7 lat to różnica epoki. Jak już pisałem sam zacznę testować niedługo a mamy grudzień więc będę wiedział jak naprawdę to jest z tym produktem. Oczywiście że to nie jest remedium na wzystko ale jak pewnie po 7 latach ekspluatacji zauwżyłeś redukcja kosztów roczych jest znaczna.

----------


## Piotr O.

Koledzy, mam prośbę - nie cytujcie całych listów, a tylko te fragmenty, na które odpowiadacie (zwłaszcza w tematach pobocznych). Szkoda miejsca i przewijania  :sad:  stron.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## sjach

> skoro dyskutujemy o + i - L to podyskutujmy, choć zawsze jest to decyzja każdego budującego, i nikomu nic do tego 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sjach
> 
> ...


Coś mi się wydaje że to nie brutto, ale nie sprzeczam się bo do konca nie wiem. Wiesz są zawody które można wykonywać "na telefonie" a jeszcze w tym czasie pracować.  No jak już pisałem nie wszyscy wstają o 7 i idą do pracy.
Mimo to mnie się wydaje że te 5k to sporo, takich klocków na budowie znajdziesz więcej i później się okazuje że masz 40-50k w kieszeni. Dla mnie to sporo pieniędzy.
Samochody idą i kupują na kredyt. Wiem że ciężko przekonać ludzi którzy są w wyścigu szczurów żę da się inaczej niż przyjęte normy ale proponuję otworzyć umysł i zastanowić się.

Ja poszedłem sobie na przykład na kurs elektryczny SEP zdałem egzamin i zrobię sobie instalację elektryczną sam. Poprosiłem o darmową praktykę u hydraulika i wiele innych. To nie są rzeczy które wymyślili kosmici.

----------


## sjach

> Napisał sjach
> 
> ... czy  baterie fotowoltaniczne teraz to koszt ok 1400zł za baterię 100W dwie takie i akumulator mogą wspomagać grzanie lub zapewnić odbiór prądu dla oświetlenia czy urządzeń w domu. Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Stary , czy ty aby nie przesadzasz ? Dwoma bateriami po 100 wat chcesz wspomagać grzanie lub oświetlenie domu ?! Że o zasilaniu urządzeń nie wspomnę...


Nie przesadzam a o ogrzaniu w domu nie pisałem. Proszę czytać ze zrozumieniem , tam jest napisane że uczestniczą w tym akumulatory, proszę także kupić sobie książkę od elektrotechniki, a potem jeszcze zarówki led lub energooszczedne. lodówka np. to pobór 80watt (zalezy jaka). Potem ksiazke do maematyki , policzyc wszystko i napisac odpowiedz na ten post  :smile:

----------


## wingerman

> Koledzy, mam prośbę - nie cytujcie całych listów, a tylko te fragmenty, na które odpowiadacie (zwłaszcza w tematach pobocznych). Szkoda miejsca i przewijania  stron.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


A zaraz po Twojej wypowiedzi *sjach* pojechal na maxa po bandzie   :Roll:   :Confused: 
Zeby nie bylo malo, to po 7minutach dowalil dobitke i ma dwa punkty.
Ech...

*sjach* proponuje bys nie pisal jednego posta pod drugim, (zwlaszcza w tak niewielkim odstepie czasu) tylko edytuj swoja wiadomosc i w niej dopisz, to co tam chcesz, czy dokonaj ewentualnych zmian.
Jak to zrobic?
Klikasz w swoim poscie na  i dopisujesz to, co chcesz dodac.
To tylko taka moja sugestia i jednoczesnie praktyka stosowana z roznych powodow jak rowniez netykiety innych for.

DO reszty dyskutantow.
Sorka ze polecialem OT.   :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## lakusz

> Ja poszedłem sobie na przykład na kurs elektryczny SEP zdałem egzamin i zrobię sobie instalację elektryczną sam. Poprosiłem o darmową praktykę u hydraulika i wiele innych. To nie są rzeczy które wymyślili kosmici.


Ja też kilka rzeczy zrobiłem sobie sam, na przykład ściany, elektrykę, i kilka jeszcze drobiazgów, ale dachu nie zamierzałem robić bo miałem lęk wysokości (jak kładłem strop filigran to miałem leki żeby wejść na ścianę 3m, a pod koniec budowy to bez większego kłopotu stawiałem komin, i wlazłem na szczy, żeby poukładać styropian), a o samodzielnym robieniu fundamentów w tedy jeszcze nie myślałem, bo na początku budowy to nie bardzo wiedziałem jak wygląda beton półpłynny, i w ogóle prawie nic nie wiedziałem o tzw. budowlance. teraz gdybym budował drugi dom, to być może więcej żeczy robił bym sam, i fundamenty również  :smile:  na wiosnę chcę zrobić płytę pod garaż według projektu L...
Ale nie każdy ma zacięcie do samoróbek, dwa przy porównaniu L a zwykły fundament robiony przez kogoś to większość twoich zysków znika, itd...

----------


## piotr.nowy

*sjach* ja naprawdę życzę ci powodzenia i trzymam kciuki. Uważam tylko , że pewne rzeczy lepiej powierzyć fachowcom. 
W samochodzie też można zmienić koła na zimówki samemu. Ja jeżdżę do wulkanizatora. Niech wszystko sprawdzi , wyważy może coś doradzi.   :Roll:  
Fakt - trzeba parę złoty zapłacić - wg mnie warto. Dla spokoju. 
*lakusz* napisał wyliczenie kosztów. Wg mnie brakuje tu "ciężko wyliczalnych" : gwarancji i pewności , że wszystko będzie działać tak jak powinno. Poprawianie fundamentów grzewczych po wybudowaniu domu to nie jest to za czym tęsknię.
Radzisz mi czytać książki o elektrotechnice. Nawet gdybym ich przeczytał 10 to i tak nie będę miał takiej wiedzy a przede wszystkim doświadczenia jak fachowiec z tej branży. Wolę czytać te publikacje , które podnoszą poziom mojej fachowości w dziedzinie którą się zajmuję na codzień. 
Co do baterii fotowoltanicznych , oświetlenia za pomocą diod led , itp. - przykro mi ale uważam , że w dzisiejszych realiach ekonomicznie to się nie opłaca. Koszt inwestycji jest po prostu jeszcze ciągle za duży aby przy braku zachęt np. podatkowych mogły się zwrócić w jakimś akceptowalnym okresie czasu. 
A żeby nie było , że jestem przeciw oszczędzaniu energii to dodam tyko , że właśnie buduję dwa domy energooszczędne. 
Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz powodzenia !

----------


## sjach

> *sjach* ja naprawdę życzę ci powodzenia i trzymam kciuki. Uważam tylko , że pewne rzeczy lepiej powierzyć fachowcom. 
> W samochodzie też można zmienić koła na zimówki samemu. Ja jeżdżę do wulkanizatora. Niech wszystko sprawdzi , wyważy może coś doradzi.   
> Fakt - trzeba parę złoty zapłacić - wg mnie warto. Dla spokoju. 
> *lakusz* napisał wyliczenie kosztów. Wg mnie brakuje tu "ciężko wyliczalnych" : gwarancji i pewności , że wszystko będzie działać tak jak powinno. Poprawianie fundamentów grzewczych po wybudowaniu domu to nie jest to za czym tęsknię.
> Radzisz mi czytać książki o elektrotechnice. 
> Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz powodzenia !


Ech Piotr to był żart  :smile:  Ale bez przsady z tymi fachowcami, w zasadzie 70% z nich to partacze i samemu można zrobić lepiej.  Pisaliśmy także że samemu owszem ale fundament tradycyjny. Legalettu nie podjoł bym się robić , chociaż w tym wątku gdzieś w środku znajdziesz kogoś kto to robił. 
Wracając do tego co robi mój brat.  Jego kierownik budowy jak zobaczył że daje zbrojenie i szaluje wszystko to się drapał po głowie i mówił że już tak nikt nie robi. Z tego co powiedział to kopią dziurę w ziemi leją beton na "0" a na to bloczki betonowe i już.  Tym sposobem wyszło by pewnie jeszcze taniej. 

Fotowoltanika to juz całkiem przyziemna sprawa, 100W za 1tyś zł da się zrobić. Chodzi o kumulowanie w akumulatorach energii. Dzięki temu chwilowo można wyciągnąć nawet kilkaset watt albo i kilka tyś w zależności ile masz akumulatorów.  

Mam kontakt z firmą która montuje turbiny wiatrowe, taka na 3KW to koszt 12900zł.  Do tego jest cała automatyka. To jest dopiero rozwiązanie dla Legalett!!  W zimie dmucha bardzo często więc takie wspomaganie chyba było by badzo rozsądne.  No  pojawia się coraz więcej rozwiązań tylko sceptyków za dużo wokół, a to nie służy zmianom. 
Tak czy siak co do rozwiązania Legalett jestem przekonany, przeanalizowałem chyba wszystkie możliwe rozwiązania i naprawdę jest to moim zdaniem coś najlepszego na rynku. No ale cena, niestety powtarzam wiele osób na tym forum ale to jednak ważny aspekt inwestycji.

Pozdrawiam Legalettowców  :smile:

----------


## lakusz

> Fotowoltanika to juz całkiem przyziemna sprawa, 100W za 1tyś zł da się zrobić. Chodzi o kumulowanie w akumulatorach energii. Dzięki temu chwilowo można wyciągnąć nawet kilkaset watt albo i kilka tyś w zależności ile masz akumulatorów.  
> 
> Mam kontakt z firmą która montuje turbiny wiatrowe, taka na 3KW to koszt 12900zł.  Do tego jest cała automatyka. To jest dopiero rozwiązanie dla Legalett!!  W zimie dmucha bardzo często więc takie wspomaganie chyba było by badzo rozsądne.  No  pojawia się coraz więcej rozwiązań tylko sceptyków za dużo wokół, a to nie służy zmianom. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam Legalettowców


Właśnie z tymi turbinami trafiłeś w sedno, ale ceny masz jakieś "profesjonalne", bo w mojej okolicy jest firma która wiatraczki po 5kW sprzedaje za ok 8k zł, i jak tylko znajdę jakieś wolne środki to zamierzam sobie taki postawić, i nawet jak da mi tylko 1kW przez pół dnia to mi się opłaci, a legalet zaprogramuje tak żeby ten 1kW mu starczał, porostu grzałki będzie włączał po kolei  :smile:

----------


## sjach

> Właśnie z tymi turbinami trafiłeś w sedno, ale ceny masz jakieś "profesjonalne", bo w mojej okolicy jest firma która wiatraczki po 5kW sprzedaje za ok 8k zł, i jak tylko znajdę jakieś wolne środki to zamierzam sobie taki postawić, i nawet jak da mi tylko 1kW przez pół dnia to mi się opłaci, a legalet zaprogramuje tak żeby ten 1kW mu starczał, porostu grzałki będzie włączał po kolei


O to miła wiadomość, zautomatyką ta cena ?. Wyślij mi linka do tej firmy  proszę. A co do pracy samemu to gratuluję ci, mimo choroby dałeś radę, brawo.

----------


## Bartosz32

Podane ceny L. są cenami netto. Na obecną chwilę kształtują się na poziomie 470 zł/m2 i ok. 300zł/m2  

Rozwiązanie jakie proponuje L. jest rewelacyjne i z tym należy się zgodzić, ale to tak jak kupno drogiego samochodu tylko po to aby spalił trochę mniej paliwa i był trochę bardziej komfortowy. Pytanie jakie się nasuwa, to kiedy ta inwestycja się zwróci? 

Ps podajcie namiary na te wiatraki za 12 i 8 tyś.

----------


## sjach

Ja montuje te   http://www.swind.pl

----------


## Piotr O.

Panowie, wiatraki fajna rzecz, ale proponuję w innym wątku.
Bartosz napisał:
_Pytanie jakie się nasuwa, to kiedy ta inwestycja się zwróci?_ 
Ciekawe pytanie. Jak rozumiesz Bartoszu ten zwrot inwestycji?
Jak porównałbyś to na przykład z ogrzewaniem tradycyjnym węglowym czy gazowym?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc spokojnych przygotowań do świąt.

----------


## Piotr O.

Wszystkim Forumowiczom, Redakcji "Muratora", Adminom Forum...

Radosnych, pełnych miłości, spokoju i szczęścia Świąt Bożego Narodzenia.
Niech Boże Dziecię przyniesie ukojenie oraz wzajemne dobro i życzliwość.
A w Nowym 2009 Roku obfitości łask z Niebios, zdrowia i wszelkiej pomyślności 
życzy 
Piotr z rodziną

----------


## rallymaniak74

Witam,
Jeszcze wczoraj byłem zapalonym fanem płyty Legalett. Do czasu przeczytania całości tematu. Oprócz kosztów związanych z wykonaniem takiej płyty przerażają mnie koszty ogrzewania zimą. Ok 500 zł za miesiąc w przypadku ostrej zimy to bardzo dużo. Decyduje się na zwykłe tradycyjne fundamenty i piec na miał węglowy. A co do akumulacyjności płyty to takie zadanie będzie spełniał beton komórkowy użyty do stawiania ścian. Dla przykładu podam że mój ojciec ma domek o powierzchni ok 110 mkw zbudowany z 36 cm bloczków bez docieplania (ściana jednowarstwowa) i zużywa rocznie ok 1 do 2 t miału plus wywrotka drewna na rok. Drewno ma w cenie flaszki (pochodzi z wycinki przy drogach). Ubiegły sezon był łagodny i koszt zamknął się w kwocie ok 500zł. A w domu jest tak ciepło że ja tam długo nie wytrzymuję nawet w krótkim rękawku  a na poddaszu praktycznie co chwile jest otwarte okno. Chyba jednak najprostsze, tanie i tradycyjne rozwiązania są najlepsze.

----------


## sjach

No to jeszcze napisz ile Ojciec wydał na fundament i CO. Bo to dość istotne.
Palenie miałem ciągnie za sobą budowę instalacji i wyznaczenie jednego z pomieszczeń na kotłownie. A także składowanie energii (miału) .  No ale jeżeli koszty niewielkie to czemu nie  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam poświątecznie
Przed świętami dostałem rachunek za energię, za ostatnie dwa miesiące. Zima co prawda łagodna, ale grzaliśmy prawie całe 10 godzin dziennie (II taryfa). Na miesiąc wyszło ok. 200 zł. (95 m2 w parterze).
Rallymaniak74 o jakiej powierzchni domu piszesz podając dla Legalett kwotę ok. 500 zł/miesiąc? Coś mi też nie pasuje to, co napisałeś o domu swego Ojca?
Podaj więcej szczegółów. Z Twojego listu rozumiem, że dom 110 m2 jest z poddaszem użytkowym. Ta kwota 500 zł za cały sezon to wg mnie jest chyba jakiś mały cud. 
Po ile rok temu Twój Ojciec kupił miał węglowy? (chyba nie ze za flaszkę lub po znajomości za 1/4 ceny z kopalni  :smile: ).
Cena obecna to średnio w zależności od klasy i regionu Polski od 360 do 460 zł. Gdyby więc liczyć w tym roku średnio np. 400 zł  to dla dwóch ton już jest 800 zł. Do tego cała wywrotka drzewa. Jeśli pominiemy wspomnianą przez Ciebie flaszkę (raczej mało kto ma takie możliwości), to liczyć pewnie trzeba przynajmniej 5 m3 drewna po 120 zł, co daje 600 zł. Razem mamy już 1400 zł. A to jest niewiele mniej niż Legalett dla domu parterowego o powierzchni 110 m2 ogrzewanego agregatami elektrycznymi ze wspomaganiem kominkiem.
Idąc Twoim tropem rozumowania można napisać, że jak ktoś ma znajomości to kupuje za dwie flaszki dwie wywrotki drewna i dom ogrzewa przez cały sezon kominkiem.   :smile:  .
Grzejąc gazem koszt też nie jest niski - zwłaszcza po podwyżce ceny gazu.
Obecna cena tony węgla groszku średnio 650 zł za tonę jest wysoka. Przy węglu czy miale weź pod uwagę prace związane z nim (dodatkowe pomieszczenie i kurz  :sad: ). 
Korzystając z Legalett na prąd masz nieocenioną wygodę - pracy praktycznie żadnej, bo ustawienie programatorów trudno nazwać pracą (do tego nie potrzeba kotłowni, nie ma kurzu...).
"Chyba jednak najprostsze, tanie i tradycyjne rozwiązania" niekoniecznie są najlepsze.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i zmykam na świąteczne słodkości.  :smile:

----------


## sjach

Mylisz się Piotrze wszechwiedzący, większość na wsi da się załatwić za flaszkę, a już szczególnie drewno  :smile: 
Twoich obliczeń można się było spodziewać, zresztą ja nie biorę ich pod uwagę. Od dziecka mieszkam w domu rodzinnym i mam pojęcie o wielu sprawach. Ludzie którzy prawie do 40-tki mieszkali w bloku poprostu wielu spraw nierozumieją  :smile:

----------


## rallymaniak74

Witam
Oczywiscie ojciec ma małą kotłownie i skłądzik opału. Nie pamiętam ile go kosztowało CO, piec z prostym sterowaniem i dmuchawą bez podajnika. Zasypuje sie go raz na dobe. Nie sądzę że żeby całkowity koszt CO i pieca przekroczył 15 tyś zł. Jeśli chodzi o miał to ojciec jako emerytowany górnik ma deputat. Ale tak czy inaczej licząc jakby palił samym miałem to nie wydałby wiecej niz 800 zł (ok 2 t na rok).

----------


## numerek

witam

przeczytałem ten i inne tematy na temat legalett-u zarówno tu jak i to co udało mi się znaleźć w sieci i zrodziło się pytanie :

jakiego rodzaju jest styropian użyty pod płytą ? 
czy to jest zwykły styropian EPS czy też eksrtudowany XPS 

na niemieckiej stronie wyczytałem że tam się różnicuje 
otóż pod miejsca przewidziane pod ściany nośne i działowe daje się XPS a w pozostałych miejscach EPS 

na stronie firmowej  Legalett i w prezentacji widziałem że to jednolite płyty "na oko" EPS czyli ten miękki 
oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę że to nie może być gatunek EPS 35 ale cos koło 100 
ale ciekawi mnie to niezmiernie 

czy ktoś może mi zdradzić ten szczegół ?

----------


## Piotr O.

_Mylisz się Piotrze wszechwiedzący,..._
Czymże zasłużyłem sobie na takie miano szanowny Sjach?  :sad: 
Chyba nie tym, że podaję fakty i konkretne argumenty z własnego doświadczenia. Podaj swoje i wtedy będzie okazja, aby konstruktywnie podyskutować. Argument z flaszką jest dla mnie kiepski, bo po pierwsze może dotyczyć nieuczciwego załatwiania sprawy, po drugie nie jest to oficjalna forma płatności w naszym kraju  :smile: , a po trzecie jako abstynent nie stosuję i nie popieram.
_Ludzie którzy prawie do 40-tki mieszkali w bloku poprostu wielu spraw nierozumieją_ .
Jeśli masz mnie na myśli, a na to wskazuje list skierowany do mnie, to... mylisz się Sjach. Tym razem Ty nie jesteś "wszechwiedzący"  :sad: . 
Od dziecka mieszkałem na wsi i nadal na niej mieszkam. Wsiowy chłopak jestem czyli 'wieśniak'.  :big grin:  
A Ty pewnie tyż?  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS 
*Numerek* Z tego co pamiętam, to u mnie 5 lat temu zastosowano  EPS  100. Jak chcesz koniecznie wiedzieć, to proponuję zapytaj Legalett.
Może Ktoś inny z forum Ci odpowie.
*Rallymaniak74* _Ale tak czy inaczej licząc jakby palił samym miałem to nie wydałby więcej niż 800 zł (ok 2 t na rok)._ 
No to sprawy mają się z gruntu inaczej niż w poprzednim liście. To jednak nie mały cud tylko do flaszki doszedł jeszcze deputat górniczy. 
Czyli jesteśmy zgodni co do kosztów miału (średnio ok. 800 zł na sezon). 
Nadal pomijasz koszt zakupu wywrotki drewna - ten bez flaszki. Czy jesteś pewien, że za wywrotkę drewna wystarczy 1 (słownie jedna) flaszka?
Jak ją policzyć (wspominasz ją w pierwszym liście), to da "mniej więcej" koszt, który wyliczyłem poprzednio (ok. 1400 zł) czyli w normalnych warunkach (bez deputatu i flaszki) znacznie więcej niż wspomniane 500 zł za sezon dla domu z poddaszem użytkowym o pow. 110 m2.  :big grin: 
Oczywiście wszystkim i sobie życzę, abyśmy mieli takie warunki jak opisuje Rallymaniak74 czyli deputat i wywrotkę drzewa prawie za darmo (niekoniecznie za flaszkę   :smile: ).

----------


## rallymaniak74

Albo ja pisze niezrozumiale albo ktos czyta bez zrozumienia...
Napisze jeszcze raz . Do ogrzania domu mojego ojca wystarczy tylko 1.5 do 2 t samego miału węglowego albo 1 t miału i pare metrów sześciennych drewna. W pierwszym wariancie koszt to ok 600 do 800 zł a w drugim 400 zł plus koszt drewna. Więc jakby nie licząc nie wychodzi więcej niż 800 zł rocznie.     ŻADNE 1400 zł! 
P.S.  Zapomniałem dodać że dom ma powierzchnie 110 m kw ale do tego jest jeszcze ogrzewana oranżeria o powierzchni ok 20 m kw.
Więc w tym przypadku stare dobre rozwiązanie na pewno góruje nad Legalettem.

----------


## Piotr O.

_Albo ja pisze niezrozumiale albo ktos czyta bez zrozumienia..._ 
Piszesz zrozumiale tylko mało precyzyjnie - w każdym liście trochę inaczej. 
 :smile:  
Moje liczeni nie dotyczy indywidualnego przypadku Twojego Ojca (deputat górniczy na miał i flaszka za drewno) tylko realiów zwykłego Kowalskiego, który za wszystko płaci według cen rynkowych (biorę ceny średnie). 
W takim przypadku matematyka jest prosta: 800 zł za 2 tony miału (co do tego jesteśmy zgodni), do tego 5 m3 drewna po 120 zł (zakładam, że tyle drewna zmieści wywrotka) - suma 800 + 600 daje 1400 zł. 
Czy teraz napisałem jasno?
Gdybym uwzględnił  dane z ostatniego rachunku za ogrzewanie Legalett - w przypadku mojego domu - średnio 200 zł za miesiąc, to za sezon (liczony od X do IV) mamy 1400 zł czyli tyle samo, co przy miale i drewnie.  :big grin:  
Biorąc pod uwagę komfort użytkowania Legalett nie zgodzę się z Twoim zdaniem: _Więc w tym przypadku stare dobre rozwiązanie na pewno góruje nad Legalettem._  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## sjach

Piotrze ty masz tu etat czy co ?   :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Sjach - nie, to tylko taka moja pasja.   :big grin:   A Ty?

----------


## sjach

Wiesz stary... doprawdy... heh  sam nie wiem co powiedzieć. Ja myślałem...  ale nie !  myślę że to naprawdę twoja pasja i ty dobry chłop jesteś  :smile:   hhhehehee  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Ja Ci dam: stary, chłop itp.! Dobrze, że dobry chłop - he, he, he   :big grin:   :smile:   :ohmy:  
Jak już coś robić, to robić to z pasją (czasem szewską  :smile: ).
Najlepszego!

----------


## rallymaniak74

Witam
Napisze raz jeszcze żeby zakończyć już ten wątek. Sorki że będe się powtarzał. Tak jak napisałem wcześniej to nie będzie 1400 zł. 
2 t miału tyle nie kosztują. 

1. Wariant przy wykorzystaniu tylko miału:
     2 tony po średnio 400zł/t =  *800 zł*

2. wariant miałowo-drzewny 1t miału + wywrotka drewna
     1 tona miału po średnio 400zł/t + wywrotka drewna średnio powiedzmy 500 zł =  *900 zł*

Ale gdyby mój ojciec miał płacić tyle za drewno (500 zł) na pewno nie stosowałby tego wariantu tylko wybrał wariant z miałem za 800 zł.
A drewno pochodzące z wycinki miał naprawde za grosze, dał tylko flaszke pracownikom pracującym przy wycince aby pomogli załadować. Transport miał gratis, tak sie złożyło że znajomy akurat przywoził piach wywrotką i zgodził sie zrobic 2 kursy z drewnem w zamian za jedną wywrotkę drewna. 
Można by jeszcze do tego doliczyć koszty pocięcia drewna na małe kawałki, koszty składowania i wymyślać jeszcze inne rzeczy. Ale nie o to tu chodzi. 
Moim celem było tylko pokazanie że nie wszystkich stać na płacenie wysokich rachunków za ogrzewanie domu. 
P.S. Wczoraj sprawdzałem jaką temperaturę ma ojciec w domu. 
W oranżeri 18 stopni
W kuchni 24 stopnie
W salonie 25 stopni
Na poddaszu 26 stopni
Jak dla mnie to przesada ale ciekawy jestem jakie byłyby rachunki w przypadku Legalettu gdyby chciec utrzymywać taką temperaturę. 
I jeszcze jedno - tego drewna wystarczy jescze na 3 zimy- tak na marginesie.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich zarówno zwolenników jak i przeciwników rozwiązania typu Legalett

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Rallymaniak74, nie gniewaj się, ale widać "czarno na białym", że kombinujesz jak tu wybrnąć z rzuconej za pierwszym razem kwoty, a i tak sam sobie zaprzeczasz uzupełniając co list fakty lub je zmieniając (tym razem o znajomym, co to za darmo przywiózł drewno i precyzując miał do 1t  :sad: ).
*Pią, 26 Grudzień 2008 23:56* napisałeś:
_…zużywa rocznie ok 1 do 2 t miału plus wywrotka drewna na rok. Drewno ma w cenie flaszki (pochodzi z wycinki przy drogach). Ubiegły sezon był łagodny i koszt zamknął się w kwocie ok 500zł._
*Pon, 29 Grudzień 2008 11:27* napisałeś:
_1. Wariant przy wykorzystaniu tylko miału: 2 tony po średnio 400zł/t = 800 zł 
2. wariant miałowo-drzewny 1t miału + wywrotka drewna: 1 tona miału po średnio 400zł/t + wywrotka drewna średnio powiedzmy 500 zł = 900 zł 
Ale gdyby mój ojciec miał płacić tyle za drewno (500 zł) na pewno nie stosowałby tego wariantu tylko wybrał wariant z miałem za 800 zł._ 

W pierwszym liście napisałeś _zużywa rocznie ok 1 do 2 t miału plus wywrotka drewna na rok_. Teraz ograniczasz ilość miału pisząc *1t miału + wywrotka drewna*. Czyli sam chyba wreszcie zauważasz, że *mało precyzyjnie informujesz Forumowiczów*. Podana przez Ciebie w pierwszym liście kwota 500 zł była mocno zaniżona (zależnie od wariantu wynosi 800 lub 900 zł, przy zmniejszeniu o 1 t miału czyli średnio o 400 zł). 
*Od początku tylko o to mi chodzi*: moim zdaniem rzucanie kwoty 500 zł za sezon bez podania - później uzupełnionych informacji o deputacie, darmowym przywozie drewna itp. – jest *mało precyzyjne, niedokładne* i *mija się z prawdą.*

Upierasz się przy opcji „mój Ojciec”. Po podaniu przez Ciebie szczegółów ja w to wszystko zaczynam coraz bardziej wierzyć.  :smile: 
Niestety wygląda na to, że nie chcesz lub nie potrafisz zrozumieć, że taka metoda porównywania Twojego Ojca z przeciętnym Kowalskim, który nie ma deputatu na miał, nie kupuje drewna za flaszkę,  z darmowym z przywozem a ogrzewa dom np. Legalettem (może być inny typ ogrzewania) jest *nietrafna!*.
Już Ci pisałem – licząc tak jak Ty w pierwszym liście, to za dwie flaszki można dla przykładu ogrzać dom tylko kominkiem.
Ja przyjmuje inny sposób liczenia – bez deputatu, flaszek, darmowego przywozu.
Piszesz, że zima była łagodna. Dobrze byłoby wziąć pod uwagę kilka zim, a nie tylko jedną. Mieszkam w domu z Legalett od 2003 r. i mam praktyczne porównanie kosztów z kilku zim i rzetelnie dziele się nimi z zainteresowanymi na tym forum. Byłbym wdzięczny, gdybyś i Ty rzetelnie od początku tak pisał, a nie próbował przekonać, że każdy zimą za 500 zł może ogrzać dom o pow. 110 m2 z poddaszem użytkowym i dlatego Legalett jest be  :smile: .
I na koniec wreszcie wiemy, co było Twoim celem: _Moim celem było tylko pokazanie że nie wszystkich stać na płacenie wysokich rachunków za ogrzewanie domu._ 
Do tego celu moim zdaniem nie trzeba było podawać powyższych informacji, a tylko napisać to zdanie.  Do tego nie trzeba pisać na wątku *Legalett - doświadczenia mieszkańców*. Bo to prawda, _że nie wszystkich stać na płacenie wysokich rachunków za ogrzewanie domu_.  :sad: 
Dlatego ja wybrałem Legalett i nie płacę wysokich rachunków... pssssyt  nie wiadomo, co będzie w 2009 r., gdy energia elektr. podrożeje. Hmm, wtedy może będę kombinował i przerzucę się na miarę kosztów typu flaszki, drewno z wycinki przydrożnej, darmowy przywóz, znajomy górnik i głównie grzanie kominkiem.  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie jeszcze w starym roku
Trzymajmy się ciepło i pogodnie

----------


## rallymaniak74

Witam,
Rozbieżności pojawiły sie dlatego iż nie mieszkam z ojcem i pisząc pierwszy post nie znałem wszystkich szczegółów. 
Oczywiście nie wszyscy mieszkaja 12 km od kopalni i nie mogą kupic miału za np 380 zł a znacznie drożej, i nie przy każdej drodze wycinają drzewa. Tak się akurat złożyło w przypadku mojego ojca i ten przypadek można traktować jako *skrajny*.
Na pewno znależli by się jeszcze tacy którzy zeszli by poniżej tego wyniku :smile:

----------


## lakusz

*rallymaniak74* dla mnie w tym "wspaniałym" domu twojego Ojca najbardziej nie pasuje to, że to chyba jakieś cuda energetyczne  :wink: 

Bo w starym poniemieckim domu, równie dobrze grzanym, idzie 4 t węgla i ze 4 kubiki drewna - jak to możliwe że u "Twojego Ojca" wystarcza 1/4 z tego ?

Do tego jest jeszcze kilka innych kwestii których nie uwzględniasz w swoich wyliczeniach, czas obsługi może jest pomijalny, ale co stanie się z temp. jeżeli dom pozostanie pusty przez tydzień?

A to już nie do ciebie, to ciekawostkę zauważyłem na googlach, chciałem znaleźć wartość energetyczną miału i zobaczcie co znalazłem:


o co chodzi ?

----------


## rallymaniak74

W starym poniemieckim domu potrzeba tone wegla aby najpierw ogrzac rury CO :smile: . Kwestia technologi, nie mozna tego porównywac, po prostu to nie ma sensu.

----------


## lakusz

no i kolejna ciekawostka z innego wątka tego forum
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2962329.htm#2962329

nowy dom, nowy piec i zużywa 700-800kg eko groszku na miesiąc - gdzieś tu prawa fizyki i matematyki zaczynają się nie zgadzać!

----------


## majalu

Jak Wam wychodza temperatury w domu przy poniżej -10? Jak macie ustawione termostaty?

Usiłuję sobie wyobrazić jakie będą temperatury w domu, teraz w bloku grzejemy na full- centralne, a w pokoju 19-20 stopni przy nowych oknach, ale nieocieplonym do konca bloku. I czuć jak spod parapetu wieje na łączeniach płyt.

Mamy dom z legalettem, jeszcze nie skończony, stąd nie uzytkowany. 
Nasz dom to 210m, parter, legalett po całości jako jedyne źródł ciepła, ściana dwuwarstwowa ma być, styropian raczej,  cegła eder, zdaje się 49cm.

----------


## Bartosz32

Piotrze porównuję Legalett z agregatami do Legalettu bez agregatów, a za to z kablami grzewczymi. Pisałem jak to według mnie powinno wygladać cenowo. 
Koszty wykonania takiego Legalettu są dużo mniejsze, mniejszy powinien być koszt eksploatacji, ciepło jest lepiej wykorzystane bez pośrednictwa,(odpada nagrzewanie powietrza) większe możliwości sterowania ciepłem, brak szumu.
Można zamówić L. bez ogrzewania, a kable położyć osobno. Chyba, że zrobiliby to w Legalecie.

Pozdrawiam, B. 

Ps Zastanawia mnie dlaczego płyta w Legalecie jest wstanie rozgrzać się max. do 24-25 stopni. ( o ile dobrze pamietam takie wartości zostały podane )?

----------


## lakusz

> Jak Wam wychodza temperatury w domu przy poniżej -10? Jak macie ustawione termostaty?
> 
> Usiłuję sobie wyobrazić jakie będą temperatury w domu, teraz w bloku grzejemy na full- centralne, a w pokoju 19-20 stopni przy nowych oknach, ale nieocieplonym do konca bloku. I czuć jak spod parapetu wieje na łączeniach płyt.
> 
> Mamy dom z legalettem, jeszcze nie skończony, stąd nie uzytkowany. 
> Nasz dom to 210m, parter, legalett po całości jako jedyne źródł ciepła, ściana dwuwarstwowa ma być, styropian raczej,  cegła eder, zdaje się 49cm.


u mnie bez odpalania kominka 19-20 zarówno przy -10 jak przy -18 !!! L włącza się na 5h dziennie  :smile:  Daj tyle styropianu na ilę Cię stać to jest bardzo opłacalna inwestycja, już to widze po sobie  :smile:  Cegłę daj normalną 24cm i na to styro - ja mam 25 i nie żałuję  :smile:

----------


## lakusz

> Piotrze porównuję Legalett z agregatami do Legalettu bez agregatów, a za to z kablami grzewczymi. Pisałem jak to według mnie powinno wygladać cenowo. 
> Koszty wykonania takiego Legalettu są dużo mniejsze, mniejszy powinien być koszt eksploatacji, ciepło jest lepiej wykorzystane bez pośrednictwa,(odpada nagrzewanie powietrza) większe możliwości sterowania ciepłem, brak szumu.
> Można zamówić L. bez ogrzewania, a kable położyć osobno. Chyba, że zrobiliby to w Legalecie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, B. 
> 
> Ps Zastanawia mnie dlaczego płyta w Legalecie jest wstanie rozgrzać się max. do 24-25 stopni. ( o ile dobrze pamietam takie wartości zostały podane )?


z tym szumem to bez przesady, szumi niewiele głosniej niż komp bez obudowy - taki standardowy składak  :smile: 

płytę da się rozgrzać do większych temperatur  :smile: , natomiast te 24-25 to optymalna temperatura płyty przy temp w domu 20-22 ^C.

----------


## barzuc

> u mnie bez odpalania kominka 19-20 zarówno przy -10 jak przy -18 !!! L włącza się na 5h dziennie  Daj tyle styropianu na ilę Cię stać to jest bardzo opłacalna inwestycja, już to widze po sobie  Cegłę daj normalną 24cm i na to styro - ja mam 25 i nie żałuję


Z ciekawości - kiedy się wprowadzałeś? U mnie przy -10 L włącza się na max 8h (w nocy) ale to i tak nie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach. Niestety przy -18 (poprzednia noc i pewnie dzisiejsza będzie tak samo) 8h w nocy było za mało (L uzupełnił bieżące straty ale podgrzać już nie dał rady).
Normalnie zadana temperatura: 20 - 22 st. C w zależności od pomieszczenia, temp. realna (przy minimalnej w nocy -10 st C): 19,5 - 22 st. C. (przy -18 w nocy i niewiele mniej w dzień temp. wewnątrz spadła do 19 - 20 st. C)
Jedno tylko co muszę dodać - to moja pierwsza zima i w dodatku ciągle jeszcze znajdują się mostki cieplne (na suficie podwieszanym), które w miarę możliwości na bieżąco usuwam (ew. zostawiam sobie "na później" bo za bardzo nie mam pomysłu jak się tam dostać). 
Ściana: bloczki z ceramiki (porotherm o ile dobrze pamiętam) i wełna mineralna 12 cm. Na razie bez tynku zewnętrznego.
Sufit: podwieszany płyta KG + 30cm wełny mineralnej (przynajmniej w teorii, bo jak wcześniej nadmieniłem... niestety są miejsca gdzie ekipa dała po prostu "ciała").

----------


## lakusz

to moja też pierwsza zima

----------


## lakusz

> to moja też pierwsza zima


no żeby być do końca szczerym, to muszę powiedzieć że po nocy z -19 i zablokowanym grzaniem (czyli nie włączł się częściej niż na 5h na dobę o zaprogramowanych godzinach) temperatura w domu rano spadła z wieczornego 20,5 do 18,5 , ale potem w ciągu dnia wróciło do 19,5 .

----------


## arek75

Witam

Mam pytanie do użytkowników legalettu z wodnymi wyminnikami ciepła.
Jaką temperaturę wody zasilającej wymiennik najczęściej ustawiacie - 55 st czy wyższą? Legalett zaleca 55 ale w największe mrozy mam ochotę podnieść ją do 60 st. 

Dzięki

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam serdecznie
Majalu napisał:
_Jak Wam wychodza temperatury w domu przy poniżej -10? Jak macie ustawione termostaty?_
Bardzo ważne pytanie i na czasie. Od kilku lat wraz z Żoną obserwujemy takie mroźne okresy i czasem jesteśmy zaskakiwani. Zwykle przy większych mrozach, grzaniu w II taryfie  pełne 10 godzin, posiłkujemy się kominkiem. Temperatury utrzymują się w granicach 23,5 (salon z kominkiem bez rozprowadzeń), do 18,5-21 st. w sypialniach najdalej odległych od salonu.
Przy każdym ogrzewaniu normalna sprawa jest, że przy większych mrozach więcej grzejemy. Podobnie przy Legalett należałoby grzać także w ciągu dnia w I taryfie. Do tej pory tego nie robiliśmy. Zdarzało się na m natomiast nie grzać kominkiem i wtedy zauważyliśmy, że temperatura nie tylko nie spadła, ale nawet się podniosła. Na przykład ostatnie cztery mroźne dni, z braku czasu, nie grzejemy kominkiem, a temp. we wszystkich pokojach nie spadła poniżej 19 st., a w niektórych (tych najdalej od kominka) wzrosła bardziej niż przy kominku.
Ot, ciekawostka. 

Bartosz32 napisał m.in.:
_Piotrze porównuję Legalett z agregatami do Legalettu bez agregatów, a za to z kablami grzewczymi. Pisałem jak to według mnie powinno wygladać cenowo. 
Koszty wykonania takiego Legalettu są dużo mniejsze, mniejszy powinien być koszt eksploatacji, ciepło jest lepiej wykorzystane bez pośrednictwa,(odpada nagrzewanie powietrza) większe możliwości sterowania ciepłem, brak szumu. 
Można zamówić L. bez ogrzewania, a kable położyć osobno. Chyba, że zrobiliby to w Legalecie._ 
Nie wiem czy to napisałeś do mnie, bo Piotrów jest tu więcej, ale krótko odpowiem.
_Pisałem jak to według mnie powinno wygladać cenowo._
Według Ciebie tak powinno wyglądać - ja mam co do tego wątpliwości. Jednak nie będę się upierał, bo w tym zakresie nie mam doświadczenia. 
Jeśli masz konkretne dane, to podziel się z nami jak to funkcjonuje w użyciu. Teoria bywa piękna, a rzeczywistość brutalna.  :sad:  
_...mniejszy powinien być koszt eksploatacji, ciepło jest lepiej wykorzystane bez pośrednictwa,_
To raczej także tylko teoria – jak piszesz _powinien  być_ – ale czy będzie? :ohmy:  
Pamiętaj o zalecie Legalettu - kumulacja ciepła i jego oddawanie - kable grzewcze tak nie działają, a koszt zużycia energii jest znaczący.

Pozdrawiam ciepło i serdecznie.
Szczęśliwego 2009 roku życzę.

----------


## Kiku

Witam wszystkich!
Mam kilka pytań odnośnie Legalettu, który chcę założyć w swoim przyszłym domu.

1)Czy pod styropianem jest jakaś warstwa izolacyjna przeciw wilgoci, np. folia? Nie zauważyłem tego na zdjęciach a boję się że będzie podsiąkać wilgoć przez szczeliny między płytami styropianu.
2)Czy w L. zatopione są już rury kanalizacyjne oaz z ciepłą i zimna wodą?
3)Ile gruntu jest wybierane przed położeniem podsypki? Czy tylko warstwa humusu? Myślę , ze jeśli tak, to można ją wybrać bez pomocy koparki.
4)Kiedy podłącza się kable do termostatów? Rozumiem, że idą one do agregatów, więc kładzie się je po zakończeniu stanu surowego.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi!

----------


## barzuc

> Witam wszystkich!
> Mam kilka pytań odnośnie Legalettu, który chcę założyć w swoim przyszłym domu.
> 
> 1)Czy pod styropianem jest jakaś warstwa izolacyjna przeciw wilgoci, np. folia? Nie zauważyłem tego na zdjęciach a boję się że będzie podsiąkać wilgoć przez szczeliny między płytami styropianu.


U mnie nie pamiętam żeby była. Wilgoć raczej ma marne szanse podsiąknąć przez styropian 2x10cm układany na zakładkę w dodatku ułożony na b.łatwo przepuszczalnym gruncie.



> 2)Czy w L. zatopione są już rury kanalizacyjne oaz z ciepłą i zimna wodą?


Kanalizacyjne - tak (jest w cenie wyprowadzenie kanalizacji poza obrys budynku), od wody - jeśli będziesz tak chciał. 



> 3)Ile gruntu jest wybierane przed położeniem podsypki? Czy tylko warstwa humusu? Myślę , ze jeśli tak, to można ją wybrać bez pomocy koparki.


Wszystko zależy od tego jaki masz grunt. Ja miałem zdejmowany tylko 30-60cm humusu bo pod nim miałem piękny piach. Z tego co mówili wykonawcy to ich osobistym rekordem było wymiana gruntu na głębokość 2,5 metra (torfy)... Taką wiedzę (ile będzie trzeba wymienić) będziesz miał po badaniach geologicznych.



> 4)Kiedy podłącza się kable do termostatów? Rozumiem, że idą one do agregatów, więc kładzie się je po zakończeniu stanu surowego.


Kable układa się razem z pozostałą instalacją elektryczną - zwykle przed tynkami. Same termostaty podłączane są razem z centralami. U mnie po tym jak już budynek nieco przeschnął.



> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi!


Proszę. Mam nadzieje, że coś pomoże  :smile:

----------


## trot

Witam ,
Poszukuję wiadomości na temat płyty fundamentowej z wodną instalacją grzewczą . 
Może ktoś pomoże ?   :Wink2:

----------


## arek75

> Witam ,
> Poszukuję wiadomości na temat płyty fundamentowej z wodną instalacją grzewczą . 
> Może ktoś pomoże ?


Cześć "Trot"
Pytaj, może będę mógł pomóc.

Pozdrawiam
Arek

----------


## Kiku

Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedzi.
Jakie zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe jest potrzebne do ogrzania domu 110m2 w taryfie nocnej? Obecnie mam 16A i nie wiem czy to nie za mało?

----------


## HenoK

> Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedzi.
> Jakie zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe jest potrzebne do ogrzania domu 110m2 w taryfie nocnej? Obecnie mam 16A i nie wiem czy to nie za mało?


Jeśli to instalacja trójfazowa to może wystarczyć. Przy jednofazowej trochę za mało.

----------


## lakusz

> Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedzi.
> Jakie zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe jest potrzebne do ogrzania domu 110m2 w taryfie nocnej? Obecnie mam 16A i nie wiem czy to nie za mało?


to zależy jaki system ogrzewania planuje/masz ?

----------


## barzuc

> Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedzi.
> Jakie zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe jest potrzebne do ogrzania domu 110m2 w taryfie nocnej? Obecnie mam 16A i nie wiem czy to nie za mało?


Ja przyjąłem metodę, którą ktoś podał na tym forum. Zsumowałem moc wszystkich odbiorników prądu, dodałem zapas 10%, wynik podzieliłem przez 2 i wyszła jaką minimalną moc przyłączeniową potrzebuję (a co za tym idzie - jakie zabezpieczenie).

----------


## Kiku

System ogrzewania jak w temacie- Legalett, grzanie w nocy. Prąd na działce mam 3-fazowy na 16A. L. jest chyba tylko na 3 fazy? Projekt domu w trakcie realizacji, parter 110m2 z poddaszem nieużytkowym.
Nie wiem czy jest sens montować wymiennik ciepła w kominku i podłączać do L., na ile to jest sprawne i ile to kosztuje. No i cały czas nurtuje mnie czy legalett nie wciąga wody z gruntu, skoro nie ma choćby folii.

----------


## HenoK

> System ogrzewania jak w temacie- Legalett, grzanie w nocy. Prąd na działce mam 3-fazowy na 16A. L. jest chyba tylko na 3 fazy? Projekt domu w trakcie realizacji, parter 110m2 z poddaszem nieużytkowym.
> Nie wiem czy jest sens montować wymiennik ciepła w kominku i podłączać do L., na ile to jest sprawne i ile to kosztuje. No i cały czas nurtuje mnie czy legalett nie wciąga wody z gruntu, skoro nie ma choćby folii.


Na razie masz pewnie taryfę budowlaną. Przy trójfazowym zasilaniu i zabezpieczenia 16A możesz maksymalnie pobierać ok. 11kW mocy. Dal dobrze zaprojektowanego i wykonanego domu powinno to w zupełności wystarczyć. Jeżeli jednak ogrzewanie elektryczne ma być Twoim jedynym system grzewczym, i zamierzasz grzać tylko w II taryfie (10h dziennie), to warto by było mieć niewielką rezerwę. Ja w swoim domu mam przyłącze o mocy 14kW, dom jest większy 150m2 powierzchni użytkowej.

Podciągania wody się nie obawiaj. Po to daje się podsypkę żwirowo-piaskową, żeby nie było kapilarnego podciągania wody.

----------


## MCB

Co do folii to wydaje mi się, że Legalett zabrania stosowania takiej pod ogrzewaną częścią fundamentu.

Jeżeli chodzi o prąd to podczas wyliczeń trzeba przyjąć, że wszystkie agregaty będą pracowały jednocześnie.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## barzuc

Co do mocy przyłączeniowej - nie same agregaty stanowią o zapotrzebowaniu. Wbrew pozorom cała reszta budynku też prądu potrzebuje - pytanie jakie główne odbiorniki będą zamontowane (podgrzewacz przepływowy / bojler, kuchenka, piekarnik, czajnik elektryczny, inne ogrzewanie, komputery, telewizory, pralka, zmywarka, oświetlenie itp...). Żeby było śmieszniej jeśli będziesz miał 12kW mocy przyłączeniowej, agregaty elektryczne (zależy jakie) potrzebują min. 8kW... zostaje 4... biorąc pod uwagę, że będą działały w nocy to zostaje prądu żeby włączyć komputer, telewizor i kilka żarówek... A co z ciepłą wodą, zagotowaniem wody na kawę/herbatę... Jeśli nie masz gazu (szczególnie do ogrzewania i ciepłej wody) to 12kW będzie zdecydowanie za mało...

----------


## MCB

Otóż to.
Przy wyliczaniu zapotrzebowania mocy dla domu stosuje się współczynnik równoczesności.
Dla ogrzewania prądem oraz przygotowywania CWU i do tego w II taryfie
będzie on równy 1 (dla tych urządzeń).
Można wyliczyć moc "na styk" i zastosować przełączniki wyłączające obwody grzewcze przy przekroczeniu poziomu mocy o określoną wartość w pozostałych obwodach. Przy bezwładności legalettu będzie to niezauważalne, pod warunkiem, że nocy (okresu dostępności II taryfy) wystarczy (co przy bardzo dużych mrozach może być niemożliwe).

MCB

----------


## amigo1974

Witam wszystkich .Od trzech dni przeglądam to forum ponieważ jestem na etapie projektowania swojego domu zainteresowałem się tą płytą ,dotychczas o niej nie słyszałem.Mój dom będzie dosyć spory w porównaniu z innymi tu przytaczanymi przykładami.Nie podpiwniczony ,parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym gdzie powierzchnia parteru wynosić ma 165m2 czyli 15mX11m.Dom ma być bardzo ciepły Izolacja podłoża posadzki 30cm styropian ściany w systemie thermomur lub izodom 2000(dom ze styropianu) grubość zewnętrznej izolacji tj.25cm styropian fs 30 dach wełna mineralna gr.30-40cm okna Ms trój szybowe  u=0,6 od południa Prawie 3/4 pow.ściany okna.wentylacja mechaniczna z reupuratorem stokair.no i właśnie dalej mam dylemat ogrzewanie podłogowe na pewno ale dół i góra myślałem o wodnym zasilanym z pompy ciepła ale nie mam pewności czy mi to wystarczy więc chciałem dodatkowo jakiś zwykły piecyk na dogrzanie w ciężkich mrozach.Nadmienię że żadnego kominka nie planuje bo nie chcę mieć syfu w domu i co roku malować salon.Na tym stropie właśnie cały czas chodzi mi po głowie żeby w stropie od razu zrobić to ogrzewanie  podłogowe a strop chciałem zrobić też styropianowy firma JiSz łodzi ale nie wiem jak to ugryść i pojawiła mi się ta płyta ale po pierwsze aż się boje zapytać ile by miała na mój dom kosztować płyta L.Czytałem na ich stronie również że się robi z tego stropy ale nigdzie tego nie pokazują ani nawet nie czytałem na forum.Druga sprawa to boję się żę nie będę mógł wydolić na prąd przy takiej powierzchni.Są oczwiście czytałem ,wymienniki na wodę które można zasilić z pompy ciepła Zasilić trzeba wodą o temperatyrze 55-75oC nie wiem czy pompa da tak wysoką temperature?Sam w końcu nie wiem czy w ogóle będzie mi potrzebne jakieś dodatkowe ogrzewanie czy wystarczyło by mi dogrzanie powietrza w wentylacji.Czy moż mi ktoś pomóc w podjęciu jakiej sensownej decyzji?Pozdrawiam wszystkich na forum

----------


## HenoK

> Witam wszystkich .Od trzech dni przeglądam to forum ponieważ jestem na etapie projektowania swojego domu zainteresowałem się tą płytą ,dotychczas o niej nie słyszałem.Mój dom będzie dosyć spory w porównaniu z innymi tu przytaczanymi przykładami.Nie podpiwniczony ,parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym gdzie powierzchnia parteru wynosić ma 165m2 czyli 15mX11m.Dom ma być bardzo ciepły Izolacja podłoża posadzki 30cm styropian ściany w systemie thermomur lub izodom 2000(dom ze styropianu) grubość zewnętrznej izolacji tj.25cm styropian fs 30 dach wełna mineralna gr.30-40cm okna Ms trój szybowe  u=0,6 od południa Prawie 3/4 pow.ściany okna.wentylacja mechaniczna z reupuratorem stokair.no i właśnie dalej mam dylemat ogrzewanie podłogowe na pewno ale dół i góra myślałem o wodnym zasilanym z pompy ciepła ale nie mam pewności czy mi to wystarczy więc chciałem dodatkowo jakiś zwykły piecyk na dogrzanie w ciężkich mrozach.Nadmienię że żadnego kominka nie planuje bo nie chcę mieć syfu w domu i co roku malować salon.Na tym stropie właśnie cały czas chodzi mi po głowie żeby w stropie od razu zrobić to ogrzewanie  podłogowe a strop chciałem zrobić też styropianowy firma JiSz łodzi ale nie wiem jak to ugryść i pojawiła mi się ta płyta ale po pierwsze aż się boje zapytać ile by miała na mój dom kosztować płyta L.Czytałem na ich stronie również że się robi z tego stropy ale nigdzie tego nie pokazują ani nawet nie czytałem na forum.Druga sprawa to boję się żę nie będę mógł wydolić na prąd przy takiej powierzchni.Są oczwiście czytałem ,wymienniki na wodę które można zasilić z pompy ciepła Zasilić trzeba wodą o temperatyrze 55-75oC nie wiem czy pompa da tak wysoką temperature?Sam w końcu nie wiem czy w ogóle będzie mi potrzebne jakieś dodatkowe ogrzewanie czy wystarczyło by mi dogrzanie powietrza w wentylacji.Czy moż mi ktoś pomóc w podjęciu jakiej sensownej decyzji?Pozdrawiam wszystkich na forum


Co prawda na stronach L. można znaleźć informację, że źródłem ciepła w tym systemie może być pompa ciepła, ale ... diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. 
Istnieją pompy ciepła, które są w stanie dać temperaturę nawet i 90 st. C, ale nie mają one COP rzędu 3,5 - 4,0, tylko znacznie niższe. Jeśli myślisz o pompie ciepła, to ogrzewanie powinno być niskotemperaturowe. System L. nie jest systemem niskotemperaturowym. Co prawda temperatura płyty fundamentowej, czy stropu grzewczego jest niewysoka, ale temperatura powietrza krążącego w kanałach powietrznych już nie. Biorąc pod uwagę to, że po drodze konieczny jest jeszcze dodatkowy wymiennik ciepła nie jest to system najlepiej współpracujący z pompą ciepła.

Masz dwa wyjścia : zastosować typowe rozwiązania systemu L. np. agregaty elektryczne, albo zrobić płytę fundamentową zaizolowaną od spodu i strop np. prefabrykowany JS i do tego dodać wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe zasilane pompą ciepła. 
Które rozwiązanie będzie dla Ciebie lepsze trudno powiedzieć. 
Przy pompie ciepła będą wielokrotnie niższe koszty eksploatacji (3-4 krotnie niższe) i to zarówno w zakresie ogrzewania jak i przygotowania ciepłej wody (w Twoim domu ten koszt może sięgnąć 30-40% kosztów zużywanej energii). 
Czy system L. będzie na tyle tańszy, że opłaca się później ponosić wyższe koszty eksploatacji ?

Czy w ogóle będzie potrzebować ogrzewania ? Jeżeli zejdziesz ze szczytowym zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło do ogrzewania poniżej 2kW możesz podgrzewać tylko powietrze do wentylacji. Jeżeli masz większe zapotrzebowanie powinien być jakiś układ grzewczy. Weź też pod uwagę problem przygotowania ciepłej wody.

----------


## amigo1974

Wielkie dzięki HenoK za szybką odpowiedź!Pompa ciepła liczę że jej pobór prądu powinien być na poziomie 2 max 3KW sprężarka mocy elektrycznej to zobacz sam jaka jest różnica w poboże prądu gdzie czytam tu że przy powierzchni już nie pamiętam ktoś pisał 130 czy 150m2 płyty 2 agregaty po cztery grzałki 1500 czy 2000w.To na moją płyte by wyszła masakra no i jeszcze poddasze inni ogrzewają też np.prądem.Do CWU będą solary 2-3 szt i bojler 300-500L na lato w sezonie grzewczym myśle że pompa da radę jeszcze wode podgrzać a jak nie to właśnie chcę do tego dostawić zwykłego śmieciucha do pomocy.Do Pompy chcę zrobić poziomy wymiennik ciepła w gruncie mam działkę 1,5ha więc miejsca w brud.Ogólnie ciężko jest wyliczyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło dla domu nikt chyba tego nie jest w stanie zrobić na 100% bo zasada jest taka papier sobie a rzeczywistość sobie więc nawet gdyby mi ktoś wyliczył że nie będzie mi potrzebne ogrzewanie to i tak w naszych warunkach to za duże ryzyko żeby z niego rezygnować.Ale ogólnie bardzo mi się podoba pomysł z płytą chodzi mi o to że ocieplenie pod całym budynkiem a nie między ławami i całe centralne w fundamencie za jednym razem.Dałbym po prostu na dolnej warstwie zbrojenia rurki od podłogówki na to tą drugą warstwe zbrojenia zgodnie z zasadami budowlanymi  do tego oczywiście kanaliza i woda i tyle.Mam problem jednak cały czas ze stropem?Czy musiałby być sturopianowy?Bo właśnie na tym forum doszedłem do wniosku że przy podłogówce  jest potrzebny dobry akumulator ciepła.Przy tradycyjnej podłogówce w posadzce mamy betonu jakieś 8cm a pod nią na stropie daje się styropian gr.10cm czyli słaba kumulacja ciepła w poruwnaniu z płytą gdzie mamy około 20cm betonu trzymającego długo ciepło myślę zresztą że to świetny pomysł gdzy mamy 2 taryfę żeby nie obniżyła się nam temperatura podczas postoju grzałek czy nawet pompy Ci co mają płytę powinni to wiedzieć i potwierdzić lub zaprzeczyć czy wystarcza tego ciepła na całą 1 taryfę. i tak cały czas kombinuje czy nie dało by się zrobić również takiej płyty na stropie?Np.robimy zwykły strop wylewany na siatce zbrojeniowej normalnie grubość stropu około 12cm,my dajemy 20 cm jak na płycie tylko taniej bo jedna warstwa zbrojenia na to znowu rurki od podłogówki + woda i przejścia na kanalize i kanały wentylacji potem beton zacieramy i mamy znowu dobry akumlator ciepła i oczywiście posadzke gotową pod panele i kafle.Problem jest jednak tego typu jak zrobić izolacje poziomą tego stropu bo chyba też powinna być żeby każda kondygnacja grzała dla siebie a nie jak u moich rodziców na dole zimo na górze trzeba okna otwierać .Zastanawiam się czy wystarczyło by ocieplić taki strop od dołu przyklejając 10-15 styropian czy ciepło nie będzie przenikać przez ściany z dołu do góry i odwrotnie.Czekam znowu na ciekawe podpowiedźi.Pozdrawiam wszystkich czytających

----------


## lakusz

Witam

widzę że znalazł się kolejny "oszołom" który chce zbudować dom ze styropianu  :smile: 

gratuluję, ja też taki zbudowałem i polecam, trzeba być tylko świadomym swojego wyboru i jego konsekwencji. Co do stropu to słusznie zauwazyłeś, że powinien on raczej akumulować ciepło, a nie izolować, dlatego ja zrobiłem monolit (filigran) był on tylko nieco tańszy w materiałach od JS, ale dużo pracy kosztowało dozbrojenie (samodzielne  :smile: . Mam może mały domek, ale mój strop nie ma łatwego zadanie, bo nie mam żadnych ścianek nośnych.  JS to bardzo drogi strop! i wbrew opisom na stronie producenta, ma on jednak dużo wad, zbrojenia wychodzi dużo więcej niż, np. przy terivie. Nie obawiaj się że jedna kondygnacja będzie nadmiernie ogrzewać drugą. Cały dom będzie w ciepłym termosie.

Z tą mocą to trochę przesadzasz, jedna centralka to 4kW i wystarcza (jezeli dobrze pamiętam do 130-150m2 w zależności od ocieplenia)

U mnie przy taki ociepleniu jakie ty planujesz L w zupełności wystarcza, i w normalnych warunkach (tak do -5) różnica temperatur między parterem a formalnie nie ogrzewaną górą jest 1^C - parter:20^C, poddasze 18,9^C.
Przy największych mrozach, temperatura na poddaszu spadła do ok 18^C - ale po odpaleniu kominka na 2-3 godzinki temperatura szybko podnosi się.

A co do pompy ciepła, to dobrze to przelicz, mi wyszło, że zwróci się ona przy standardowo ocieplonym domu i ogrzewaniu prądem przez L w jakie 15 lat, natomiast już przy super docieplony, nie zwróci się nigdy !

----------


## HenoK

> U mnie przy taki ociepleniu jakie ty planujesz L w zupełności wystarcza, i w normalnych warunkach (tak do -5) różnica temperatur między parterem a formalnie nie ogrzewaną górą jest 1^C - parter:20^C, poddasze 18,9^C.
> Przy największych mrozach, temperatura na poddaszu spadła do ok 18^C - ale po odpaleniu kominka na 2-3 godzinki temperatura szybko podnosi się.


Czy w stropie też masz zainstalowane ogrzewanie L.?

----------


## amigo1974

Witam! z tego zacytowanego opisu Lakusza wyrażnie wynika że nie jest góra(poddasze) ogrzewane.A tak poza tym  Lakusz jaki masz u siebie system ścian styropianowych(jakiej firmy) i jakiej grubości. Mam nadzieje że pisząc "oszołom"Piszesz o pozytywnym znaczeniu tego słowa jak nie to wyprowadź mnie z błędu?HenoK co o tym sądzisz co napisał Lakusz? czy Te 4 kw w L wystarczą do ogrzania mojej chatki i co myślisz o zwrocie poniesionych kosztów na instalacje pompy?Pompe ciepła zbuduje mi zakład chłodniczy który obsługuje moją firme i będzie kosztowała około 6-7tyś zł.Pompa to proste urządzenie zwykła sprężarka chłodnicza + płytowy wymiennik ciepła do tego dolne żródło ciepła i duży zbiornik(bufor)1000L który już mam kupiłem ze złomu stary hydrofor trochę do przeróbki i do ocieplenia ale to wszystko zrobi mi instalator.Do tego Instalacja podłogowa jak najwięcej krótkich obwodów i kilka pompek oraz zawór trójdrogowy.Pracuje już w mojej firmni takie urządzenie i chyba się sprawuje dobrze!Pozdrawiam

----------


## lakusz

nie i na razie wszystko wskazuje na to iż w ogóle na poddaszu nie będę instalował ogrzewania, może tylko pociągnę oddzielny przewód do każdego pokoju, pod ew. grzejnik elektryczny, taki z max 1kW, żeby później się nie martwić, choć i tak każdy pokój będzie na osobnym obwodzie, więc raczej nie ma potrzeby, te 2,5mm2 spokojnie pociągnie nawet 3,5kW, a co innego prądożernego może być jeszcze zainstalowane w pokoju dzieci lub sypialni?

to kolejna zaleta dobrze ocieplonego domu  :smile:  cały dom ogrzewam przy pomocy grzały 3,5kW która zużywa mi jakieś 14-17kWh/24h !!!
P.S. a jak się zepsuje, to opędzę się spokojnie 2 farelkami - tylko w takiej sytuacji poco wywalać tyle kasy na L  :wink:

----------


## lakusz

> Witam! z tego zacytowanego opisu Lakusza wyrażnie wynika że nie jest góra(poddasze) ogrzewane.A tak poza tym  Lakusz jaki masz u siebie system ścian styropianowych(jakiej firmy) i jakiej grubości. Mam nadzieje że pisząc "oszołom"Piszesz o pozytywnym znaczeniu tego słowa jak nie to wyprowadź mnie z błędu?HenoK co o tym sądzisz co napisał Lakusz? czy Te 4 kw w L wystarczą do ogrzania mojej chatki i co myślisz o zwrocie poniesionych kosztów na instalacje pompy?Pompe ciepła zbuduje mi zakład chłodniczy który obsługuje moją firme i będzie kosztowała około 6-7tyś zł.Pompa to proste urządzenie zwykła sprężarka chłodnicza + płytowy wymiennik ciepła do tego dolne żródło ciepła i duży zbiornik(bufor)1000L który już mam kupiłem ze złomu stary hydrofor trochę do przeróbki i do ocieplenia ale to wszystko zrobi mi instalator.Do tego Instalacja podłogowa jak najwięcej krótkich obwodów i kilka pompek oraz zawór trójdrogowy.Pracuje już w mojej firmni takie urządzenie i chyba się sprawuje dobrze!Pozdrawiam


no przy pompie ciepła za 10k to może i to jest bardziej opłacalne, tylko czemu prawdziwe pompy ciepła kosztują takie masakryczne pieniądze?

no przy twojej powierzchni pewnie będzie potrzeba 2 centralek czyli niecałe 8kW

dom mam z thermomuru z żor 25 styro+15 beton+5 styro, firma jest bardzo uczciwa i pomocna w przypadku kłopotów - choć nie jest najtańsza. Jak będziesz chciał pogadać o szczegółach moich problemów to wal na PW bo tu szkoda miejsca na zaśmiecanie OT

----------


## HenoK

> nie i na razie wszystko wskazuje na to iż w ogóle na poddaszu nie będę instalował ogrzewania, może tylko pociągnę oddzielny przewód do każdego pokoju, pod ew. grzejnik elektryczny, taki z max 1kW, żeby później się nie martwić, choć i tak każdy pokój będzie na osobnym obwodzie, więc raczej nie ma potrzeby, te 2,5mm2 spokojnie pociągnie nawet 3,5kW, a co innego prądożernego może być jeszcze zainstalowane w pokoju dzieci lub sypialni?
> 
> to kolejna zaleta dobrze ocieplonego domu  cały dom ogrzewam przy pomocy grzały 3,5kW która zużywa mi jakieś 14-17kWh/24h !!!
> P.S. a jak się zepsuje, to opędzę się spokojnie 2 farelkami - tylko w takiej sytuacji poco wywalać tyle kasy na L


Jeżeli na górze jest przestrzeń otwarta, to może rzeczywiście ogrzewanie wydaje się zbędne. Jeżeli są to jednak zamykane pokoje, to powinny być ogrzewane.

Zamiast pisać ile zużywasz kWh na dobę lepiej napisz ile zużywasz energii elektrycznej w ciągu całego roku (na wszystko). To pozwoli na oszacowanie kosztów ogrzewania, bo przecież w dobrze ocieplonym domu większość zużywanej energii elektrycznej zamieni się na ciepło (może poza oświetleniem zewnętrznym).

----------


## lakusz

nie mogę napisać ile zużywam na rok, bo mieszkam dopiero od września, a przez pierwsze dwa miesiące było jeszcze mase nieszczelności, poza tym porównywanie całego zużycia energii nie jest dobrym porównaniem, bo każdy ma inny styl życia, ilość sprzętów, itd... poza tym jak ogrzewasz dom gazem to już energii elektrycznej nie doliczasz, więc trzeba porównywać czyste koszty ogrzewania, a zyski z innych urządzeń to skutek ubocznych ich działania  :smile: 

Jak masz duża rodzinę albo bardzo często gości to musiałbyś uwzględniać ich obecność w bilansie energetycznym, nie tylko jako koszt większego zużycia prądu, choćby na oświetlenie, ale i jako źródło ciepła, toź to grzejnik o temp. ok 36,6 ^C !!!

poza tym kuchnia elektryczna indukcyjna dużo mniej ciepła generuje niż gazowa lub ceramiczna, a żarówki energooszczędne też słabo grzeją  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> czy Te 4 kw w L wystarczą do ogrzania mojej chatki i co myślisz o zwrocie poniesionych kosztów na instalacje pompy?Pompe ciepła zbuduje mi zakład chłodniczy który obsługuje moją firme i będzie kosztowała około 6-7tyś zł.Pompa to proste urządzenie zwykła sprężarka chłodnicza + płytowy wymiennik ciepła do tego dolne żródło ciepła i duży zbiornik(bufor)1000L który już mam kupiłem ze złomu stary hydrofor trochę do przeróbki i do ocieplenia ale to wszystko zrobi mi instalator.Do tego Instalacja podłogowa jak najwięcej krótkich obwodów i kilka pompek oraz zawór trójdrogowy.Pracuje już w mojej firmni takie urządzenie i chyba się sprawuje dobrze!Pozdrawiam


Jakie będzie COP takiego rozwiązania ? Instalacja z pompa ciepła zwróci Ci się w stosunkowo krótkim czasie, gdy sprawność pompy ciepła będzie wysoka. Dla takiego domu jak Twój pompa ciepła powinna mieć ok. 6-8kW mocy grzewczej. To pozwoli na jego ogrzanie z wykorzystaniem II taryfy i dodatkowo pozwoli na przygotowanie ciepłej wody. Przy powierzchni o której piszesz (ok. 300m2), roczny koszt ogrzewania i przygotowania ciepłej wody energią elektryczną IMHO wyniesie 3000 - 4500 zł (z wykorzystaniem tylko II taryfy). Przy pompie ciepła koszt ten można zmniejszyć do 1000-1500 zł (80% w II taryfie).
Czy się będzie opłacało zależy w dużej mierze od Ciebie. Rocznie na koszta eksploatacji zaoszczędzisz 2000-3000 zł. Jeżeli koszt instalacji z pompą ciepła będzie wyższy od kosztów ogrzewania elektrycznego o np. 20.000 zł, to zwrot inwestycji nastąpi w ciągu 7-10 lat. 

Moim zdaniem nie ma sensu wykonywać kilku instalacji. Pompa ciepła, której zapotrzebowanie na moc szczytową do ogrzewania (np. przy -20 st. C) przy pracy 24h/dobę + dodatkowo 0,5 - 1 kW na przygotowanie ciepłej wody pozwoli na korzystanie w II taryfie przez min. 80% czasu swojej pracy. Instalacja kominka, czy dodatkowego pieca, to nie tylko koszty inwestycyjne, ale także miejsce zajmowane w domu, dodatkowe wymogi (wentylacja), miejsce do składowania paliwa. Kominy są potężnymi mostkami termicznymi bardzo trudnymi do wyeliminowania. W skrajnych sytuacjach zawsze można uruchomić dodatkowe ogrzewanie elektryczne.
Kolektory słoneczne będą opłacalne (oczywiście także w sytuacji, gdy zainstalujesz pompę ciepła), tylko w sytuacji, gdy możemy uzyskać dodatkową pomoc, np. od gminy.

----------


## amigo1974

Lakusz te gigantyczne pieniądze płacisz za ładnie zapakowany agregat chłodniczy z jak już pisałem wymiennikiem płytowym na pewno  nie produkcji firmy której pompe kupujesz oraz za znaczek,logo danej firmytj;wissman lub te wszystkie dostępne na rynku.Zwróć uwagę że te firmy dotychczas specjalizowały się w kotłach olejowych i teraz te produkty dostały strasznie w łeb przy niedawnych cenach oleju więc teraz nie zajmują się produkcją pomp tylko pośredniczą w ich sprzedaży i zarabiają na nich lepiej niż na własnych produktach taki kartel bo wszyscy robią to samo i trzymają podobne ceny patrz jakie logo taka cena to tak jak z telewizorami.A moja pompa będzie miała kształt agregatu jakie widać przy np. sklepach na kwadratowym stoliku trochę miejsca więcej pewnie zajmnie ale to nie jest w moim wypadku problem bo do 300m2 domu będzie przylegał jeszcze garaż dwustanowiskowy a za nimi dwa pomieszczenia gospodarcze właśnie na kotłownie i na graty wymiary tej budowli to 9mX9m oczywiście już nie ogrzewane ale też ze styropianu.Dlaczego użyłeś słowa "oszołom".Pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> nie mogę napisać ile zużywam na rok, bo mieszkam dopiero od września, a przez pierwsze dwa miesiące było jeszcze mase nieszczelności, poza tym porównywanie całego zużycia energii nie jest dobrym porównaniem, bo każdy ma inny styl życia, ilość sprzętów, itd... poza tym jak ogrzewasz dom gazem to już energii elektrycznej nie doliczasz, więc trzeba porównywać czyste koszty ogrzewania, a zyski z innych urządzeń to skutek ubocznych ich działania 
> 
> Jak masz duża rodzinę albo bardzo często gości to musiałbyś uwzględniać ich obecność w bilansie energetycznym, nie tylko jako koszt większego zużycia prądu, choćby na oświetlenie, ale i jako źródło ciepła, toź to grzejnik o temp. ok 36,6 ^C !!!
> 
> poza tym kuchnia elektryczna indukcyjna dużo mniej ciepła generuje niż gazowa lub ceramiczna, a żarówki energooszczędne też słabo grzeją


Kogo chcesz oszukać ? Co najwyżej siebie. W dobrze zaizolowanym domu ponad 90% zużywanej energii elektrycznej zamienia się w ciepło. Co więcej tą ilość dostarczonej energii łatwo zmierzyć. Masz rację, możesz w ogóle nie włączać agregatów grzewczych przy temperaturze -20 st. na zewnątrz, jak włączysz przez klika godzin kuchenkę elektryczną o mocy kilku kW, pralkę, zmywarkę, a do tego salon oświetlisz kilkunastoma halogenami. Tylko prądu elektrycznego w ten sposób mniej nie zużyjesz.
Wiem to ze swojego domu. Podczas weekend, gdy wszyscy są w domu, sporo się gotuje, pierze, dla utrzymania tej samej temperatury w domu potrzeba dużo mniej grzać (przy takiej samej temperaturze na zewnątrz).

----------


## amigo1974

Henok liczę że jak piszesz 1kw mocy elektrycznej sprężarki daje około 4kw mocy grzewczej ,liczę że sprężarka 2kw mocy elektrycznej powinna wystarczyć ale może trochę rezerwy by się przydało ale to już będziemy liczyć z hydraulikiem zawsze też będę mógł bez problemu wymienić samą sprężarkę na mocniejszą a nie całe urządzenie.Słuchaj komin i tak muszę zrobić jakiś bo z garażu muszę mieć wentylacje grawitacyjną to tak przy okazji mogę zawsze dostawić jaiś piecyk a w pomieszczeniu obok może zrobię wędzarnię bo jestem myśliwym i nie mam gdzie tego w tej chwili robić.Mieszkam na wsi na pomorzu i z drewnem jak na razie nie ma problemów 350zł chcą za przyczepe od ciągnika usypaną z czubkiem bez dodatkowych burt pocięte w klocki tylko porąbać.taka przyczepa to około 3-4m3drewna chyba nie drogo.Także ten komin to nie będzie problem z mostkiem bo ten budynek bez ogrzewania.U nas gmina jak narazie dopłaca do przydomowych oczyszczalni ale nie więcej niż 2500zł,którą też zresztą muszę zrobić.Jak mamy duży mróz (-20)to za dnia najczęściej świeci słońce.Moja południowa elewacja będzie stała dokładnie ze stronami świata z kompasem w ręku i cała ta ściana tj.15m będzie mieściła 4 duże okna po 2 m szerokości na parterze i tak samo na poddaszu także w takich mrozach mam nadzieje że za dnia będzie to sporo energi cieplnej na noc spuszczamy rolety ocieplane heroal.Zeby w nocu nie wychładzały .Okna chyba MS super termo PCV SZyba 0,6 rama 1,0 średnia 0,8 tak przynajmniej pisze producent.Na tej południowej ścianie na całej szerokości taras wolno stojący drewniany w celu wyeliminowania mostków cieplnych zimą a latem ma zacieniać okna na parterze jak i na poddaszu bo na nim też zadaszenie.Dobra wystarczy już tego gadania chyba masz już całkowitu obraz tego co zamierzam zbudować i jak to ma wyglądać teraz powiedz o tej mojej płycie na gruncie jak i na poddaszu czy myślisz że zda to egzamin czy lepiej legallet.Większość robót budowlanych mam zamiar sam wykonać także te płyty ponieważ jestem z wykształcenia budowlańcem przez 15 lat miałem własną firmę budowlaną a wcześniej mój ojciec przez 40lat(Ciężko mi z nim rozmawiać o tych nowoczesnych technologiach,on zawsze swoje)a od 10 lat nie jestem w zawodzie czynnie problemy z kręgosłupem prowadzę ze wspólmikami piekarnie i sieć sklepów ale mam 4 miesiące zaległego urlopu i tu go chcę w końcu wykorzystać.Jak zrobię sam to będę miał pewność że zrobię to bardzo dokładnie.Pozdrawiam

----------


## amigo1974

Ja to widzę w moim mieszkaniu gdzy przyjdą goście  wystarczy 2 to temperatura w mieszkaniu rośnie dosyć ostro przy zimnych grzejnikach ogrzewane mieszkanie olejem z 21 do nawet 24 w ciągu 2-3 godz.w samym salonie obserwuje to na sterowaniu tam umieszczonym

----------


## lakusz

> Kogo chcesz oszukać ? Co najwyżej siebie.


na czym ma polegać oszustwo ?

----------


## HenoK

> na czym ma polegać oszustwo ?


Na tym :



> cały dom ogrzewam przy pomocy grzały 3,5kW która zużywa mi jakieś 14-17kWh/24h !!!


Nie piszesz w jakich warunkach tyle zużywasz - przy jakich temperaturach zewnętrznych i przy jakim zużyciu energii elektrycznej na pozostałe cele (tak jak pisałem wcześniej, prawie cała energia elektryczna zużywana w domu zamienia się na ciepło). 
Ja podałem jakie mogą być realne koszty ogrzewania w sezonie grzewczym. Przyjąłem przy tym standard domu 3 lub 5 litrowego. Taki standard naprawdę niełatwo uzyskać.

----------


## lakusz

HenoK, piszę o sytuacji bieżącej, w moim domu który już wcześniej opisywałem, nie wiem jeszcze jaki mi wyszedł czy 3 czy 5 litrowy, ocenię to po całej zimie.

a dlaczego nie podaję, choć mogę, ile idzie na inne urządzenia, właśnie dla tego ze jak ogrzewasz dom gazem albo węglem, też tego nikt nie uwzględnia !!! więc skoro podajemy czyste koszty ogrzewania - skoro ktoś lubi oświetlać pomieszczenia halogenami po 500W i prowadzi nocny tryb życia, to nikt z tego go nie będzie rozliczał, że przez to spala węgla od tego co wstaje i kładzie się z kurami, nie ma ani komputera, ani telewizora.

powinienem podać że czasem, raz na 2-3 dni (szczególnie w te największe mrozy) odpalamy kominek na 2-3 godziny, spalając w tym czasie ok, 5-10kg brzozy. Chodzi o lekkie zrobienie cieplejszego klimatu - niestety wadą podłogówek jest to że nie ma przy czym ciepłym usiąść  :wink:

----------


## amigo1974

A powiedzcie co macie na podłogach na ciepłych płytach L.Wiadomo że kuchnia przedsionek korytarz i pewnie salon to jakieś kafle a co w pomieszczeniach sypialnych?Czy można tam stosować np.panele i jak to się wtedy ma do emisji tego ciepła z płyty.Wytłumaczcie co znaczy dom 3 czy 5 litrowy.Pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> A powiedzcie co macie na podłogach na ciepłych płytach L.Wiadomo że kuchnia przedsionek korytarz i pewnie salon to jakieś kafle a co w pomieszczeniach sypialnych?Czy można tam stosować np.panele i jak to się wtedy ma do emisji tego ciepła z płyty.Wytłumaczcie co znaczy dom 3 czy 5 litrowy.Pozdrawiam


W całym domu mam posadzki ceramiczne, jedynie w sypialniach są panele podłogowe. Oczywiście w całym domu ogrzewanie podłogowe.
O domach 3 - 5 litrowych poczytaj tutaj (musisz mieć tylko kilka wieczorów wolnych):
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-ciepl...owy,t60908.htm

----------


## roger_s

Witam

Właśnie otrzymałem ofertę na fundament (70 003,- zł / 76 471,- zł + 7%VAT  :Smile:  dużo i nie dużo)

Oferta na fundament grzewczy LEGALETT dla domu jednorodzinnego
wolnostojącego TYP D-68 Adel ia o powierzchni zabudowy 158,09 m2 w miejscowości
Żabno, Gm. Brodnica (Inwestor: Roger Sokołowski).
Mamy przyjemność zaoferować Państwu pakiet materiałów na fundament płytowy LEGALETT z systemem
grzewczym według dostarczonego projektu.
Oferta nie obejmuje systemu grzewczego w garażu.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oferta obejmuje integrację jednego agregatu z kominkiem.
1. Materiały i roboty zawarte w ofercie:
1. Przygotowanie podbudowy płyty fundamentowej (gr. 0,5 – 0,7m),
2. Zagęszczenie podbudowy,
3. Wykonanie opaski drenażowej (bez podłączenia do kolektora spustowego),
4. Wyprowadzenie kanalizacji poza obręb budynku (1m),
5. Wyprowadzenie przyłącza wody poza obręb budynku (1m),
6. Wyprowadzenie przepust doprowadzającego powietrze do kominka poza obręb płyty (1m)
7. Wykonanie przepustu elektrycznego w płycie,
8. Wykonanie płyty fundamentowej typu Legalett
9. Rozłożenie systemu grzewczego typu Legalett
10. Wylanie płyty fundamentowej masą betonową
11. Wyrównanie płyty (dopuszczalna tolerancja wypoziomowania płyty +/-5mm),
12. Mechaniczne zatarcie płyty
13. Montaż Agregatów Elektrycznych
14. Projekt konstrukcyjno wykonawczy (uzgodnienia branżowe w gestii Inwestora),
15. Projekt systemu grzewczego (uzgodnienia branżowe w gestii Inwestora),
16. Elementy brzegowe płyty z narożnikami (bez tynku),
17. Agregaty Elektryczne:
- 2 szt. IGV 4000E,
- z 4-ma termostatami,
- rurki miedziane z otuliną (dot. wymienników ciepła)
- Elektryczne przewody zasilające (YDY) i sterujące (OMY) pomiędzy centralą grzewczą
Legalett, a elektryczną skrzynką rozdzielczą w budynku
- Agregat elektryczny do części garażowej:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- 1 szt. IGV 3002E z termostatem,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
18. Obudowy do agregatów z pokrywami,
19. Wymiennik Kominkowy (TYP M 12-05- 125)
20. Gniazda pomiarowe + rury tłumiące
21. Termostat kominkowy – 1 szt.,
22. Dystanse do zbrojenia,
23. Izolacja NATURFLEX,
24. Instalacja systemu grzewczego (PP50 lub SPIRO 100) z detalami,
25. Izolacja wygłuszająca,
26. Izolacja termiczna od gruntu 2 x 10 cm = 20 cm,
27. Izolacja krawędziowa płyty
28. Pianka uszczelniająca elementy brzegowe
29. Zbrojenie w obszarze brzegowym według załączonych rysunków projektowych,
30. Strzemiona i kobyłki dystansowe
31. Siatka zbrojeniowa według załączonych rysunków projektowych,
32. Kątownik na wjazd garaŜowy – 1 szt.
33. Pręty poziomujące
34. Zintegrowanie systemu grzewczego z kominkiem (w miarę moŜliwości)
35. Rury kanalizacyjne – 9 punktów przyłączeniowych
36. Rury drenaŜowe PCV f80 owinięte geowłókniną
37. Beton B20 z pompą
38. Transport i rozładunek wyŜej wymienionych materiałów na plac budowy
2. Wymagane warunki:
- Maksymalne dopuszczane Wartości Cieplne U [W/(m2*K)]
dla ścian = 0,26 [W/(m2*K)]
dla stropodachu = 0,20 [W/(m2*K)]
dla okien = 1,80 [W/(m2*K)]
- Wentylacja pomieszczeń – grawitacyjna lub Mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła
- Łazienki do powierzchni 10m2 mogą wymagać dogrzewania za pomocą dodatkowego grzejnika
drabinkowego
- Przegrody pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ogrzewanymi i nieogrzewanymi powinny być izolowane w
taki sam sposób jak przegrody zewnętrzne
4. Cena:
Cena pakietu Legalett (pkt.1-3 :cool:  :
70 003,- zł / 76 471,- zł + 7%VAT

Teraz już nie wiem czy w ofercie jest ogrzewany garaż czy go nie ma i jak z ceną?

Co wy na to?

Pozdrawiam
[/img]

----------


## 3City

"Oferta nie obejmuje systemu grzewczego w garażu.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" z tego wynieka chyba ze "Oferta nie obejmuje systemu grzewczego w garażu.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"   :Wink2:  

Do legaletowcow mam pytanie na co zwrocic uwage przy podpisaniu umowy, na dniach zamierzam to zrobic, zrobilem juz pare poprawek ale czekam na sugestie.

----------


## HenoK

> Właśnie otrzymałem ofertę na fundament (*70 003,- zł / 76 471,- zł* + 7%VAT  dużo i nie dużo)


Co oznaczają te dwie ceny ?

----------


## amigo1974

Witaj Henkok!A powiedz jak ci się sprawują te panele na podłogówce?Grzeje słabiej?Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

_Do legaletowcow mam pytanie na co zwrocic uwage przy podpisaniu umowy, na dniach zamierzam to zrobic, zrobilem juz pare poprawek ale czekam na sugestie._
3City - na cenę i termin wykonania.  :big grin: 
Powodzenia
Piotr 

PS Amigo, panele w Legalett są prawie idealnym rozwiązaniem.
Roger - masz wątpliwość zapytaj u źródła - Legalett w Gdańsku.

----------


## HenoK

> Witaj Henkok!A powiedz jak ci się sprawują te panele na podłogówce?Grzeje słabiej?Pozdrawiam


Nie odczuwa się tego. W sypialniach mam nieco niższą temperaturę z założenia (tak lepiej się śpi  :smile: ).

----------


## roger_s

Okazało się że są to kwoty *bez* i *z* ogrzewanym garażem

----------


## majalu

POMOCY

Słuchajcie mam gigantycznie ważne pytanie

Jak macie ODPOIETRZENIE KANALIZACJI  w płycie?

Bo może się okazać, że ktoś gdzies dał ciała przy budowie płyty, mamy stan surowy zamknięty i strach się bac:/

----------


## barzuc

> POMOCY
> 
> Słuchajcie mam gigantycznie ważne pytanie
> 
> Jak macie ODPOIETRZENIE KANALIZACJI  w płycie?
> 
> Bo może się okazać, że ktoś gdzies dał ciała przy budowie płyty, mamy stan surowy zamknięty i strach się bac:/


Mi jak układali kanalizę przed płytą to odpowietrzenie wyprowadzili w najwyższym punkcie - przy kominie wentylacyjnym. Efekt - podłączone odpowietrzenie i wyprowadzone przewodem wentylacyjnym (oczywiście w szczelny sposób - rurą) zakończone "kominkiem". Wszystko działa bez zarzutu, żadnego "smrodku czy czegoś w tym stylu.

----------


## HenoK

> Okazało się że są to kwoty *bez* i *z* ogrzewanym garażem


Czyli cena z VAT wychodzi ponad 500zł/m2  :sad: .

----------


## majalu

Mi jak układali kanalizę przed płytą to odpowietrzenie wyprowadzili w najwyższym punkcie - przy kominie wentylacyjnym. Efekt - podłączone odpowietrzenie i wyprowadzone przewodem wentylacyjnym (oczywiście w szczelny sposób - rurą) zakończone "kominkiem". Wszystko działa bez zarzutu, żadnego "smrodku czy czegoś w tym stylu.[/quote]

Dzięki :smile: 
Zadzwonilismy do wykonawcy i okazuje się, że w 9/10 projektów nie robią odpowietrzenia, tu też nie uznali za stosdowne. Nie wnikam, bo się nie znam, może rzeczywiście nie trzeba, ale jeszcze całe szczęście da rade puśćić rurą do komina wentylacyjnego, bo gdyby mialo mi coś kopikiem w nowym domu wanieć chyba by mnie szlag trafił.

----------


## Piotr O.

_Jak macie ODPOWIETRZENIE KANALIZACJI w płycie?_ 

Standardowo wg dokumentacji - w łazience mam najdalszy punkt kanalizy i rura pcv idzie na strych, a w dachówce jest kominek .  :big grin:  
Ekipa z Legalett zrobiła wyprowadzenie rury odpowietrzenia z fundamentu.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## roger_s

Materiały budowlane tanieją, robocizna też, ale w legalett na razie o tym nie słyszeli. Widać że pozycje monopolisty wykorzystują wszyscy nie jest to tylko" Nasza" specjalnością  :big grin:   :cool:   :cool:  


Pozdrawiam
Roger

----------


## marcelek80

CZEŚĆ,

jestem posiadaczem nowego domu parter + poddasze użytkowe razem 152 mkw. Całość jest ogrzewana trzema agregatami elektrycznymi legallet po 4kW.

Budowa całości była wykonywana przez solidną firmę deweloperską i ukończona latem 2008.

Od tamtego czasu agregaty pracują przy nastawach termostatów po 19 st na parterze i 18 st na poddaszu - grzanie tylko poczas drugiej taryfy. W domu jeszcze w zasadzie nie mieszkamy bo stopniowo prowadzimy wykończniówkę.

Martwią mnie w tym wszystkim rachunki z zakładu energetycznego bo od października 2008 wychodzi miesięcznie po 800-900 pln (mam założona taryfę g12w) - wydaje mi się to dość wysoko i raczej nie widać w tym ekonomiczności legalletu. Budowniczy i wykonawca fundamentu i stropu grzewczego zapewnia, że tak jest tylko przez pierwszy sezon gdy budynek jeszcze sie "osusza".... potem rachunki spadną do 250-300 misięcznie.

Materiał na budowę to porotherm 30 p+w i styropian 15 na ocieplenie.

Dajcie znać jakie były Wasze doświadczenia podczas pierwszych miesięcy z legalletem.

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## HenoK

> Martwią mnie w tym wszystkim rachunki z zakładu energetycznego bo od października 2008 wychodzi miesięcznie po 800-900 pln (mam założona taryfę g12w) - wydaje mi się to dość wysoko i raczej nie widać w tym ekonomiczności legalletu. Budowniczy i wykonawca fundamentu i stropu grzewczego zapewnia, że tak jest tylko przez pierwszy sezon gdy budynek jeszcze sie "osusza".... potem rachunki spadną do 250-300 misięcznie.


Byle nie było tak, że w tym samym czasie skończy się gwarancja  :sad: .
W użytkowanym domu wygląda to trochę inaczej, bod dochodzą zyski ciepła : pranie, gotowanie, prasowanie, itp., ale niekoniecznie musi to wpłynąć na zmniejszenie rachunków. Będziesz miał tylko świadomość, że grzanie jest "przy okazji" innych czynności  :wink: .
Zmniejszenie rachunków może spowodować uruchomienie kominka (kotłownia w salonie  :sad: ), lub zainstalowanie np. pompy ciepła powietrze-powietrze (klimatyzatora z funkcją grzania).

----------


## lakusz

> CZEŚĆ,
> 
> jestem posiadaczem nowego domu parter + poddasze użytkowe razem 152 mkw. Całość jest ogrzewana trzema agregatami elektrycznymi legallet po 4kW.
> 
> Budowa całości była wykonywana przez solidną firmę deweloperską i ukończona latem 2008.
> 
> Od tamtego czasu agregaty pracują przy nastawach termostatów po 19 st na parterze i 18 st na poddaszu - grzanie tylko poczas drugiej taryfy. W domu jeszcze w zasadzie nie mieszkamy bo stopniowo prowadzimy wykończniówkę.
> 
> Martwią mnie w tym wszystkim rachunki z zakładu energetycznego bo od października 2008 wychodzi miesięcznie po 800-900 pln (mam założona taryfę g12w) - wydaje mi się to dość wysoko i raczej nie widać w tym ekonomiczności legalletu. Budowniczy i wykonawca fundamentu i stropu grzewczego zapewnia, że tak jest tylko przez pierwszy sezon gdy budynek jeszcze sie "osusza".... potem rachunki spadną do 250-300 misięcznie.
> ...


Mam dwie wiadomości, jedną zła a drugą dobrą, choć na wstępie powinienem zadać kilka pytań pomocniczych, ale co tam.

dobra to taka że faktycznie jak już zamieszkasz będzie trochę taniej, ale zła jest taka że chyba nie aż tak wiele taniej, bo u mnie przy 100m2 na jednej taryfie wychodzi 250-300 a domek mam już zamieszkany od jesieni, dużo lepiej ocieplony. 

Jeżeli miałbyś płacić te 300zł to przy twojej powierzchni i mocy agregatów, to musiały by się włączać tylko na 3 godziny dziennie, lub inaczej, dziennie zużywać 36kWh energii, co jest równoznaczne z tym iż twój dom musiałby być ok. 4litrowy, co jest nie możliwe przy tylko 15cm ocieplenia  :sad: 
Mój przy 30cm wychodzi ok. 3,5 litrowy  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## boruta1

[quote="lakusz"]


> CZEŚĆ,
> 
> 
> Jeżeli miałbyś płacić te 300zł to przy twojej powierzchni i mocy agregatów, to musiały by się włączać tylko na 3 godziny dziennie, lub inaczej, dziennie zużywać 36kWh energii, co jest równoznaczne z tym iż twój dom musiałby być ok. 4litrowy, co jest nie możliwe przy tylko 15cm ocieplenia 
> Mój przy 30cm wychodzi ok. 3,5 litrowy 
> 
> pozdrawiam


30 cm + mur to prawie 60cm. Jak Ci sie mieszka z tak grubym murem. Jak ze światłem słonecznym w domu?

----------


## amigo1974

Witajcie  wszyscy!Marcelek80 coś czuje że będziesz miał z tymi opłatami za prąd mały problemik,jesteś dobrym przykładem moich najczarniejszych wizji systemu legallet-koszty eksploatacyjne.Prąd nie będzie raczej taniał tylko będzie szedł i to znacząco w góre,jak zresztą wszystkie inne nośniki energi.myśle że koszty eksploatacji systemu nie spadną ci zbyt wiela jak piszesz optymistycznie do 200-300 zł miesięcznie,może to być raczej kwota 200zł mniej niż w tej chwili płacisz a i za ciepło w domu to też nie masz.Dlatego jak już pisałem wcześniej zdecydowałem się na inny system płyty grzewczej który działać będzie na tej samej zasadzie tylko będę zużywał 4 kw na 300m2, a ty zużywasz 12kw na 152m2-to jest straszne.Pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> 30 cm + mur to prawie 60cm. Jak Ci sie mieszka z tak grubym murem. Jak ze światłem słonecznym w domu?


Tu masz przykład ściany o podobnej grubości :

Jeżeli zadba się o odpowiedniej wielkości otwory okienne nie ma z tym problemu  :smile: .

----------


## lakusz

Mam reku

o do grubości ścian, to poco budować z tak grubej ceramiki? Wystarczy 24, a to 6 cm mniej, a ja mam zamiast tego 15cm betonu i scianę mam 45cm !!! czyli dokładnie taka sama jak przy 30cm ceramiki i 15cm styro  :smile: 

A dotego jak pisze HenoK mam "mało" ale dużych okien. 

A i pytanie do amigo nie ważna jest moc sumaryczna "grzałek" tylko iloczyn tej mocy przez czas potrzebny do ogrzania całego domu.
nie wątpię że wystarczy "grzałka" 4kW tylko pytanie jak długo ona będzie musiała grzać żeby nagrzać te twoje 300 m2 ? Chyba że planujesz PCi ale wtedy moc grzewcza twojego systmu będzie właśnie pewnie ok 12-16kWh.

Podam Ci tylko na szybko takie obliczenia,ze jeżeli nie będzie to pompa ciepła, to przy domu pasywnym taka jedna grzała 4kW musiałaby dziennie grzać przez ponad 6 godzin!, a jak twój dom byłby 3L to też czas wynosiłby już 13h ! a przy dobrze ocieplonym (tak pirazydrzwi 20cm styro) to już tego czasu brakie przy tej mocy!

----------


## amigo1974

No widzisz lakusz taki tu ostatnio słaby rych był że normalnie już zapomniałem że jesteś jednym z tych "OSZOŁOMÓW" co mają dom ze styropianu i ściana ma u Ciebie 45cm czyli 25 cm grubości warstwa izolacyjna zewętrzna no nie licze 5 cm wewnątrz.Przypominam sobie że pisałeś mi jak by mnie coś interesowało dotyczącego systemu to mam pisać na priva no i pisałem ale ty się jeszcze nie odezwałeś!Pisałem też że planuje w płycie fundamentowej zwykłą podłogówke i pompe właśnie ciepła o mocy 4 kwh mocy elektrycznej co daje nam 16 kw mocy cieplnej więc te dane mi przelicz ile będę zużywał prądu.Licze trochę ponad wymiar te moc4 kw sprężarka no ale pewnie będzie też grzać C.W.U.Mam nadzieje że mi za bardzo głowy nie zmyjesz swoim wyliczeniem.Pamiętaj że ja też jestem tym "OSZOŁOMEM"i ściana będzie jak twoja no wiadomo pod płytą min.20cm styro a dach min.30cm styro.no i okna MS super thermo od południa masa szkła oczywiście dom zgodnie z kierunkami świata i tak jak ty reku z G.W.C.Myśle że jednak wyjdzie eksploatacja mojego domu dużo,dużo taniej! Pozdrawiam

----------


## boruta1

> Napisał boruta1
> 
> 30 cm + mur to prawie 60cm. Jak Ci sie mieszka z tak grubym murem. Jak ze światłem słonecznym w domu?
> 
> 
> Jeżeli zadba się o odpowiedniej wielkości otwory okienne nie ma z tym problemu .


Ja mam w standardzie ścianę 28 cm + 15 styropian i chcę zwiększyć do 20 no może do 25 cm ten styropian.

Myślisz, że powinienem pomyśleć o zwiększeniu otworów okiennych?

----------


## boruta1

No i kurde chyba chorwaci wygraja

----------


## lakusz

Drogi amigo, ale żadnej prywatnej wiadomości od Ciebie nie mam, kiedy pisałeś? Może coś przegapiłem ale raczej nie kasuje wiadomości  :sad: 

No to domek będzie "podobny" do naszego, tylko pod mamy 30, a na dachu 30 ale super maty  :smile:  Co do tych 5 wew to tak nie odpuszczaj tego w obliczeniach bo nie jest to bez znaczenia, w normalnym systemie jak nagrzewasz pomieszczenie to musisz też od razu nagrzewać ściany, a tu masz pewne opóźnienie w nagrzewaniu ścian, dzieki temu jak odpalisz klika szczapek w kominku to zaraz robi się w domu ciepło, kominek mam centralnie w domu i cały parter jest jednym pomieszczeniem + gabinet i malutka łazienka  :smile:  A jak odpali się reku na wyższy bieg to szybciej ciepłe powietrze dociera również do gabinetu  :smile: 

Jakie GWC planujesz? Ja na razie zrobiłem tylko przepust pod domem i wpakowałem tam rure 200  :smile:  Z jednej strony bardzo do mnie przemawia bełkot marketingowy Rehaua, na temat zdrowotności ich systemu, ale koszty mnie powalają, sam materiał wychodzi chyba jakieś 4 razy tyle co zwykła kanaliza!

Tak im dłużej mieszkam tym częściej się zastanawiam, czy w takim domu nie lepszym rozwiązaniem byłby system ogrzewania naduchowego taki reku z grzałeczką, albo może klima z funkcją grzania, czyli pompa ciepła powietrze-powietrze - ma ktoś wiedzie/doświadczenie w tym względzie?
Tego ciepła z podłogi nie czuć tak bardzo odczuwalnie, ale nie wiem czy jak by je całkiem wyłączył to czy będzie odczuwalne zimno ? Jak wrócą mrozy może zaryzykuje i wyłączę L na tydzień i będę grzał kominkiem? hmm najgorsze jest to że mam za duży kominek (10kW) a w moim domy wystarczył by z 5-6kW, ale takich małych nie ma  :sad:  są tylko kozy, ale one nie podobały się mojej żonie  :sad:  i teraz żeby kominek dobrze się palił musi być ciepły, a jak już jest odpowiednio ciepły to jest za gorąco  :sad: 

Przed budową zastanawiałem się nad podobnym rozwiązaniem firmy Dankin, kompleksowe rozwiązanie właśnie z pompą ciepła pow-pow, ale ogrzewaniem podłogowym - niestety mimo "dobrych" cen od znajomego, cena była powalająca  :sad:

----------


## HenoK

> Ja mam w standardzie ścianę 28 cm + 15 styropian i chcę zwiększyć do 20 no może do 25 cm ten styropian.
> 
> Myślisz, że powinienem pomyśleć o zwiększeniu otworów okiennych?


Przy grubych ścianach pojawia się efekt "okienka strzelniczego". Zależy on od stosunku szerokości otworu do grubości ściany. W skrajnym przypadku, gdy grubość ściany jest równa szerokości otworu okiennego, przy padaniu światłą pod kątem mniejszym niż 45 st. do wnętrza nie dociera już bezpośrednio. Stąd wniosek, że im grubsza ściana, tym szersze powinny być otwory okienne. 

Można zrobić pewien zabieg, stosowany od wieków np. w kościołach - ościeża wykończyć pod kątem lub je sfazować . Nie pogarsza to mocno izolacyjności ściany, a pozwala na dotarcie do wnętrza dużo większej ilości światła.

Podobny zabieg można też zrobić od strony wnętrza.

----------


## amigo1974

Witam!Lakusz pisałem do ciebie gdzieś 17,18 styczeń.Też chciałem dawać pod płyte 30 cm ale czytałem nie dawno w muratorze że 20 cm na podłodze jest na granicy opłacalności i dlatego zaczołem się zastanawiać ale w sumie my styropianowcy powinniśmy być cieplejsi niż inni to chyba jednak ostatecznie 30cm.G.W.C firmy rehau liczyłem na swój dom jakieś 100m grubości 250mm to jak zobaczyłem nie pamiętam ale chyba jakieś 150zł mb prostej rury już nie liczyłem reszty,kształtek trójników,robocizny itd.to już wiesz co mi wyszło !!!!!!!PORAŻKA.Inna rura nie może wchodzić w gre ponieważ będziesz miał stęchlizne w całym domu i nie będziesz takiego G.W.C używał tak Ci pisze bo byłem w takim domu u mojego kuzyna TRAGEDIA!!!!mieszkam na wsi i takie już jej uroki że czasami mamy tu różne ciekawe zapachy więc stwierdziłem ostatnio że będę miał je również natychmiast w domu i będzie problem.Więc mam dla ciebie pewną propozycje GWC bez rury rehau a na zasadzie dolnego źródła tak jak w pompie ciepła czyli brak jakichkolwiek zapachów z zewnątrz.Powietrze przepływa przez wymiennik ciepła(Chłodnica)latem się chłodzi ,zimą nagrzewa.koszt około 10000 cały taki zestaw,nie wiem dokładnie na jaką to jest powierzchnie domu.nie wiem też jaki u Ciebie byłby koszt rehau.Lakusz jeszcze się dzisiaj odezwe i Ci napisze coś o tym grzaniu powietrza jak niechcesZ tutaj to pisz na priv.Boruta1 no i kurde chorwaci wygrali!

----------


## lakusz

> Witam!Lakusz pisałem do ciebie gdzieś 17,18 styczeń.
> 
> Więc mam dla ciebie pewną propozycje GWC bez rury rehau a na zasadzie dolnego źródła tak jak w pompie ciepła czyli brak jakichkolwiek zapachów z zewnątrz.


naprawdę nic nie dostałęm  :sad: 

a co do gwc? jak chcesz mieć świeże powietrze to jak byś go nie pobierał to zapach zawsze będzie w domu! ja mam czerpnie w szczycie domu od północy i jest ok.

A jak ma działać twój system ? skąd bierze świeże?

----------


## majalu

Muszę wrócić do tematu podłóg na legaletcie, bo nie znalazłam info, więc proszę o helpunek

W części chałupy zaplanowaliśmy ceramikę, w salonie parkiet warstwowy 11mm (nie odpuszczę drewna) i pozostają sypialnie

opcje są takie:
- ceramika odpada (małe dzieci i mi się nie podoba)
-może być parkiet warstwowy
-panele laminowane 7-9mm
-wykłądzina dywanowa na jucie

parkiet może być przydrogawy, więc waham się mdzy wykładziną a panelami laminowanym

i co lepiej?
jak wypada wykładzina w przewodzeniu ciepła? (mi się widzi, że niexle, mimo, że wełna/sztuczne włokno izolują ale są szpary i ciepło może przenikać, nie mówiąc o tym, że nie jest grubsze niż 10mm raczej)

panel laminowany ma 2 minusy - laminat to plastik, więc dodatkowo izoluje, poza tym się go nie klei, więc mniejsze przewodnictwo cieplne

Mądrzy ludzie, wypowiedzcie się bitte

----------


## lakusz

*majalu*

zerknij 1-2 strony wcześniej masz moja odpowiedź na swoje pytanie.

----------


## majalu

Dzięki za odzew, ale chyba, kurtka, ślepa jestem, bo przeryłam wątek i nie widzę:/

Będę szperać,  a jakże, ale jakby ktoś się zlitował i łopatologicznie blondynce mi tę wykłądzinę na legaletcie wyjasnił w + i - byłabym wdzięczna

z panelami mniejszy problem, bo sporo opiniii jest in plus, na początku wątku ktoś nawet dał korek pod spód, co wydaje mi się dość ryzykowne

----------


## 3City

test

----------


## 3City

> CZEŚĆ,
> 
> jestem posiadaczem nowego domu parter + poddasze użytkowe razem 152 mkw. Całość jest ogrzewana trzema agregatami elektrycznymi legallet po 4kW.
> 
> Budowa całości była wykonywana przez solidną firmę deweloperską i ukończona latem 2008.
> 
> Od tamtego czasu agregaty pracują przy nastawach termostatów po 19 st na parterze i 18 st na poddaszu - grzanie tylko poczas drugiej taryfy. W domu jeszcze w zasadzie nie mieszkamy bo stopniowo prowadzimy wykończniówkę.
> 
> Martwią mnie w tym wszystkim rachunki z zakładu energetycznego bo od października 2008 wychodzi miesięcznie po 800-900 pln (mam założona taryfę g12w) - wydaje mi się to dość wysoko i raczej nie widać w tym ekonomiczności legalletu. Budowniczy i wykonawca fundamentu i stropu grzewczego zapewnia, że tak jest tylko przez pierwszy sezon gdy budynek jeszcze sie "osusza".... potem rachunki spadną do 250-300 misięcznie.
> ...


Marcelek80 jesli mozesz napisz mi czy Ty moze mieszkasz w Gdansku a w swoim domu uzywasz bojlera elektrycznego 3fazowego?

----------


## lakusz

> Dzięki za odzew, ale chyba, kurtka, ślepa jestem, bo przeryłam wątek i nie widzę:/
> 
> Będę szperać,  a jakże, ale jakby ktoś się zlitował i łopatologicznie blondynce mi tę wykłądzinę na legaletcie wyjasnił w + i - byłabym wdzięczna
> 
> z panelami mniejszy problem, bo sporo opiniii jest in plus, na początku wątku ktoś nawet dał korek pod spód, co wydaje mi się dość ryzykowne


sorki *maja* to było w innym wątku tu masz linka : http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3033404.htm#3033404 do mojej wypowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## majalu

Danke, zabieram sie za lekturę :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Witam wszystkich
Pomału zaczynam myśleć o budowie.Plan jest żeby wszystko wymyślić, a potem z gotową koncepcją szybko wybudować.
Widziałem dom modelowy pref-budu z Mysłowic (legalett +praefa) sporo ludzi (oddających ciepło) a tam kominek daje aż miło - legalett nie wyrabia?  :Wink2:  
Poważnie mówiąc taki system bardzo by mi pasował z uwagi na szybkość i mniejszą problemowość budowy (choć pewnie by się śmiali sąsiedzi co za dom dla biedaków z elementów gość składa - pewnie kupił wynalazek za grosze)
Natomiast mam pewne obawy.
1.Styropian pod płytą na gruncie nie zabezpieczony od dołu niczym-przecież robactwo to zetnie w pył w ciągu kilku lat.Jak znajdę czas zamieszcze foto takiego styropianu który został ,bedąc zabudowany w drzwiach (jako ocieplenie) w budynku hodowlanym ścięty na pyłek przez robaki.Podczas zdejmowania blachy z drzwi wysypał się po prostu a zostało go może połowę
2.Wiadomo bezspornie ,że ogrzewanie prądem jest (i pewnie będzie)najdroższe stąd jakoś nie wierze w koszty ogrzewania domu 120m na poziomie 300zł na miesiąc.Bo niby jak legalett powoduje duże oszczędności?A jak zmieni się sposób rozliczeń i zniknie II taryfa
3.Bezwładność-nagle robi się zimno, co w tej chwili jest normą i co marznę??(kominka wolałbym nie mieć , kto tam będzie palił i kiedy)
4.Cena-rozumiem że ktoś to wymyślił i musi zarobić ,ale wydaję mi się ,że po prostu marża jest za wysoka.Przecież to tania rzecz generalnie
5.Taki system legalett +praefa nie ma żadnych dominujących zalet w stosunku do tradycyjnie budowanego domu.Jak każdy system ma wady i zalety.Dodatkowo jest rzadko u nas spotykanym wynalazkiem i nie wiadomo jak ciężko potem będzie (jeśli zaszłaby taka potrzeba)sprzedać taki dom i za ile.Stąd (brak dominujących zalet w stosunku to tradycji)powinien on w znacznym stopniu konkurować ceną.Minimum minus 25%.A tak nie jest.
6.Czy ktoś może liczył co byłoby cenowo gdyby powiedzmy 10h dziennie w nocy grzał gazem a co prądem?
7.Dom 120m parterowy - legalett i praefa.Legalett elektryczny plus pewnie kominek z rozprowadzeniem na pokoje bo innego wyjscia pewnie nie ma(nie polaczony z legaletem) i solary na dach lub legalett zasilany gazem (bez kominka moze bo na gazie moge dawac obojetne o ktorej godzinie) i bez solarow.Co lepiej?Czy i w ktorej opcji dac rekuperator i kiedy on sie zwroci?

Generalnie bardzo kusi mnie system jako całość ,ale mam wątpliwości jak wyżej.Czy ktos moglby pomoc?Bez papki marketingowej, ktora wyczuwam na mile
Watek przeoralem od poczatku.Bardzo bede wdzieczny
Jakis wirus pozamienial litery i zlikwidowal polskie wiec przepraszam za pisownie.
Troche to dlugie ale gdyby kazdy wtracil po pare zdan to by mi pewnie duzo pomoglo.
Jeszcze raz dzieki z gory[/code]

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, 
potrzebuję porady doświadczonych użytkowników. Dostaliśmy wycenę z Legalettu, na początku był szok, a potem zaczęłam rozglądać się za ewentualnymi oszczędnościami, czy np. przy formalnie wyliczonym przez projektanta naszego domu zapotrzebowaniu na energie potrzebną do ogrzania domu na poziomie 4,3 kW jest sens montowania 2 agregatów do legalettu? w końcu każdy z nich ma ok. 4 kW, (zaznaczam, że u nas będzie tradycyjna kotłownia z piecem na węgiel i drzewo + kominek + kuchnia kaflowa - jakby prądu zabrakło    :Lol:  ). Domek ma powierzchni użytkowej 126 m, oczywiście zabudowy dużo więcej - ściana 25 cm pustak ceramiczny + 20 cm styropianu - w sumie wychodzi ok 167 m2. W projekcie mamy wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperatorem ( a tu pytanie czy ktoś z Was ma centralę Dospela Economic Water 300 - jak się sprawdza?). 
Ale namieszałam - w każdym razie czekam na opinie  :smile:  Pozdarwiam

----------


## paulkate

Witam,
Jakiś czas temu to forum pomogło mi zdecydować o budowie domu na Legallecie. Nie czytałem wpisów z ostatnich 2 lat ale wiem, że często pojawiały się pytania o koszty utrzymania. Ponieważ właśnie zamknąłem pierwszy pełny rok użytkowania Legalletu mogę się podzielić informacją o kosztach za ten okres.
Podstawowe informacje:
- dom parterowy, bez poddasza użytkowego
- powierzchnia ogrzewana 160mkw.
- agregaty elektryczne 3 x 4kW
- utrzymywana temperatura ~21st.C

W celu dokładnych analiz w tabeli zestawiłem sobie informacje z rachunków za prąd (czyli za legalet + wszystko inne na prąd jak to w domu) za okres od 15 stycznia 2008 do 13 stycznia 2009. Mam nadzieję, że tabela będzie się poniżej prawidłowo wyświetlać:



Pierwsze dwa rachunki zawyżyło mi grzanie wody w dzień czyli na droższej taryfie.
Uwagi do dwóch ostatnich rachunków:
*1) wyłączony boiler i legallett, tylko kominkiem ogrzewane (wypalone ~4m3 drewna), chciałem sprawdzić jaki jest udział innych urządzeń elektrycznych w wysokości rachunków za prąd
*2) dla sprawdzenia kosztów w całości ogrzewanie i CWU elektrycznie (z wyj. 3 dni kiedy mróz dochodził do -20st.C, wtedy po kilka godzin palone w kominku)
A więc różnica między średnim kosztem miesięcznym z ostatniego okresu a średnią z poprzedniego okresu (czyli 514zł) to mniej więcej miesięczny koszt podgrzewania wody i ogrzewania Legallettem w zimie (udział grzania wody w tej kwocie szacuję na conajmniej 80-100zł).

Garść dodatkowych informacji:
- ściany N, E i W - Ytong 36,5cm, (na razie jeszcze nie otynkowany z zew. i bez dodatkowej izolacji)
- ściana południowa to prawie w całości przeszklenie w ramie aluminiowej (okna łącznie ~31mkw)
- grzanie w całości tylko na tańszej taryfie tzw. "nocnej"
- najniższa temperatura w pochmurne, mroźne dni, przy wygaszonym kominku w salonie z największymi przeszkleniami, wyniosła 18,5st.C (kominek lub słońce podnoszą temp. do 23-24st.)

Podane wyżej rachunki za prąd może i nie są małe ale to nie tylko Legallett. Niemal wszystko w domu mamy na prąd. Na podane zużycie składają się:
    - Legallett
    - ogrzewanie wody użytkowej (bojler)
    - wentylacja mechaniczna (z rekuperacją)
    - hydrofor
    - stałe napowietrzanie oczyszczalni przydomowej
    - inne typowe zastosowania domowe (komputery, czajnik el., mikrofala, piekarnik, pralka itd.)
Tylko kuchenkę mamy elektryczno-gazową na gaz z butli no i kominek na drewno.

Na ten rok planuję instalację kolektorów i być może docieplenie styropianem. To powinno zauważalnie zmniejszyć zużycie prądu choć pewnie rachunki o wiele się nie zmniejszą ze względu na podwyżki cen energii.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## paulkate

> Witajcie, 
> (...)W projekcie mamy wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperatorem ( a tu pytanie czy ktoś z Was ma centralę Dospela Economic Water 300 - jak się sprawdza?).


Dospel ma centrale Economic w dwóch wersjach: 120 i 300. Wg mojej wiedzy liczby te oznaczają orientacyjne powierzchnie w m kw. do których są przeznaczone. A więc do Twoich 126mkw niemal idealnie pasuje ta mniejsza.

Ja przy swoich 160mkw powierzchni mam "Dospel Economic Water 120 II". "Fachowcy" doradzali większą ale zdecydowałem się na nią ponieważ wersja 300 ma sporo większy pobór prądu no i wyższą cenę zakupu.
Okazało się, że 120 wystarcza spokojnie. Normalnie ustawione mam na 75% mocy wentylatorów.

Oczywiście ważny jest też układ, grubość i długość instalacji rozprowadzającej. Jeśli będzie skomplikowana to będą duże straty na wydajności. Ja mam większość przewodów 150mm i instalację ułożoną łagodnie (bez ostrych kolanek) na nieużytkowym poddaszu.

Sprawność tych rekuperatorów nie zachwyca. Przy temperaturze 0 st.C na dworze i 21 st.C w domu, świeże powietrze wpadające do pokoi ma "jedynie" 14 st.C co daje sprawność ok 67%.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## MCB

> czy np. przy formalnie wyliczonym przez projektanta naszego domu zapotrzebowaniu na energie potrzebną do ogrzania domu na poziomie 4,3 kW jest sens montowania 2 agregatów do legalettu? w końcu każdy z nich ma ok. 4 kW,


Jeżeli chcesz grzać tylko w II taryfie to potrzebujesz 2xwięcej mocy ponieważ nie grzejesz 24h tylko ok. 10h.

MCB

----------


## MCB

> 3.Bezwładność-nagle robi się zimno, co w tej chwili jest normą i co marznę??(kominka wolałbym nie mieć , kto tam będzie palił i kiedy)


Jak nagle na zewnątrz zrobi się zimno to dzięki tej bezwładności tego nie odczujesz. Pojemność płyty + całej masywnej konstrukcji domu stabilizuje temperaturę wnętrz. 

MCB

----------


## tomek131

> Witam wszystkich
> Pomału zaczynam myśleć o budowie.Plan jest żeby wszystko wymyślić, a potem z gotową koncepcją szybko wybudować.
> Widziałem dom modelowy pref-budu z Mysłowic (legalett +praefa) sporo ludzi (oddających ciepło) a tam kominek daje aż miło - legalett nie wyrabia?  
> Poważnie mówiąc taki system bardzo by mi pasował z uwagi na szybkość i mniejszą problemowość budowy (choć pewnie by się śmiali sąsiedzi co za dom dla biedaków z elementów gość składa - pewnie kupił wynalazek za grosze)
> Natomiast mam pewne obawy.
> 1.Styropian pod płytą na gruncie nie zabezpieczony od dołu niczym-przecież robactwo to zetnie w pył w ciągu kilku lat.Jak znajdę czas zamieszcze foto takiego styropianu który został ,bedąc zabudowany w drzwiach (jako ocieplenie) w budynku hodowlanym ścięty na pyłek przez robaki.Podczas zdejmowania blachy z drzwi wysypał się po prostu a zostało go może połowę
> 2.Wiadomo bezspornie ,że ogrzewanie prądem jest (i pewnie będzie)najdroższe stąd jakoś nie wierze w koszty ogrzewania domu 120m na poziomie 300zł na miesiąc.Bo niby jak legalett powoduje duże oszczędności?A jak zmieni się sposób rozliczeń i zniknie II taryfa
> 3.Bezwładność-nagle robi się zimno, co w tej chwili jest normą i co marznę??(kominka wolałbym nie mieć , kto tam będzie palił i kiedy)
> 4.Cena-rozumiem że ktoś to wymyślił i musi zarobić ,ale wydaję mi się ,że po prostu marża jest za wysoka.Przecież to tania rzecz generalnie
> ...


Może ktoś jeszcze coś doradzi?Choćby w odniesieniu do któregokolwiek z punktów?Szczególnie punktu 6

----------


## HenoK

> Natomiast mam pewne obawy.
> 1.Styropian pod płytą na gruncie nie zabezpieczony od dołu niczym-przecież robactwo to zetnie w pył w ciągu kilku lat.Jak znajdę czas zamieszcze foto takiego styropianu który został ,bedąc zabudowany w drzwiach (jako ocieplenie) w budynku hodowlanym ścięty na pyłek przez robaki.Podczas zdejmowania blachy z drzwi wysypał się po prostu a zostało go może połowę


Możesz podać więcej szczegółów jakie to robaki zjadły połowę styropianu, a resztę rozdobniły ? 



> 2.Wiadomo bezspornie ,że ogrzewanie prądem jest (i pewnie będzie)najdroższe stąd jakoś nie wierze w koszty ogrzewania domu 120m na poziomie 300zł na miesiąc.Bo niby jak legalett powoduje duże oszczędności?A jak zmieni się sposób rozliczeń i zniknie II taryfa


Ogrzewanie prądem nie musi być najdroższe, jeżeli wykorzystuje się II taryfę. Praktycznie można założyć 80 - 90 % ogrzewania w II taryfie.



> 3.Bezwładność-nagle robi się zimno, co w tej chwili jest normą i co marznę??(kominka wolałbym nie mieć , kto tam będzie palił i kiedy)


Nie marzniesz, ciepło zakumulowane w fundamencie grzewczym (nawet gdy nie będziesz grzał, będzie on miał temperaturę zbliżoną do pokojowej), powoduje, że temperatura w domu będzie spadała bardzo wolno, resztę załatwia system grzewczy z termostatami.



> 4.Cena-rozumiem że ktoś to wymyślił i musi zarobić ,ale wydaję mi się ,że po prostu marża jest za wysoka.Przecież to tania rzecz generalnie
> 5.Taki system legalett +praefa nie ma żadnych dominujących zalet w stosunku do tradycyjnie budowanego domu.Jak każdy system ma wady i zalety.Dodatkowo jest rzadko u nas spotykanym wynalazkiem i nie wiadomo jak ciężko potem będzie (jeśli zaszłaby taka potrzeba)sprzedać taki dom i za ile.Stąd (brak dominujących zalet w stosunku to tradycji)powinien on w znacznym stopniu konkurować ceną.Minimum minus 25%.A tak nie jest.


Jak już tu wielokrotnie pisano, nikt Cię nie skazuje na ten system. Jeżeli jesteś w stanie sam zaprojektować i wykonać takie ogrzewanie, to masz wolną drogę - mozesz wtedy udowodnić, że da sie to zrobić taniej. Jak chciałbyś to robić dla innych, to już jesteś w konflikcie z prawem patentowym.


> 6.Czy ktoś może liczył co byłoby cenowo gdyby powiedzmy 10h dziennie w nocy grzał gazem a co prądem?


Istotna jest cena jednostkowa energii (obecnie gaz ok. 16 gr/kWh, prad w II taryfie ok 26gr/kWh - oczywiscie zależy też od rejonu kraju) i sprawność urządzenia grzewczego (w przypadku nagrzewnicy elektrycznej siega ona 100%, przy urzadzeniach gazowych jest niższa)
[/quote]Jak już tu wielokrotnie pisano, nikt Cię nie skazuje na ten system. Jeżeli jesteś w stanie sam zaprojektować i wykonać takie ogrzewanie, to masz wolną drogę - mozesz wtedy udowodnić, że da sie to zrobić taniej. Jak chciałbyś to robić dla innych, to już jesteś w konflikcie z prawem patentowym.


> 7.Dom 120m parterowy - legalett i praefa.Legalett elektryczny plus pewnie kominek z rozprowadzeniem na pokoje bo innego wyjscia pewnie nie ma(nie polaczony z legaletem) i solary na dach lub legalett zasilany gazem (bez kominka moze bo na gazie moge dawac obojetne o ktorej godzinie) i bez solarow.Co lepiej?Czy i w ktorej opcji dac rekuperator i kiedy on sie zwroci?


To już musisz sobie sam przekalkulować  :sad: .

----------


## tomek131

Dzięki bardzo za odpowiedz.

Ten robak to coś zbliżonego do chrząszcza ściółkowego.Występuje w hodowli ściółkowej.

Jeśli zmieni się coś kiedyś i nie będzie II taryfy to koniec zupełny systemu opartego o prąd.Gorzej jak ktoś go będzie miał i nie będzie mógł podłączyć gazu.

Wiem ,że nikt mnie nie zmusza ,mówię tylko że powinni przemyśleć ceny bo jest to tańsze w wykonaniu pewnie ze 30% (mowię legalett +praefa)

Wynika z tego że prąd jest o jakieś 60% droższy od gazu (16gr gaz 26 gr prąd) i to jeśli porównać gaz do II taryfy prądu!!!Czyli jeśli nawet sprawność urządzenia opartego o gaz będzie niższa o 30% to i tak zostaje nam 30%, dodatkowo można grzać bez względu na porę dnia

Czyli Legalett na gaz bez kominka i bez solarów?

----------


## tomek131

EDIT:Legalett na gaz plus jednak kominek (zawsze to dodatkowe zródło jak by coś) bez solarów i bez wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła (no chyba że to tak szczelne legalett+praefa że musi być mechaniczna)

----------


## lakusz

To i ja pozwolę zabrac sobie głos - mam domek ok 105 użytkowej z poddaszem, L + 30cm styro, temperatura w domu przy samym L ~20^C, po "włączeniu" kominka >22 ^C




> 1.Styropian pod płytą na gruncie nie zabezpieczony od dołu niczym-przecież robactwo to zetnie w pył w ciągu kilku lat.Jak znajdę czas zamieszcze foto takiego styropianu który został ,bedąc zabudowany w drzwiach (jako ocieplenie) w budynku hodowlanym ścięty na pyłek przez robaki.Podczas zdejmowania blachy z drzwi wysypał się po prostu a zostało go może połowę


Czy planujesz w okolicach domu hodowlę sciółkową?




> 2.Wiadomo bezspornie ,że ogrzewanie prądem jest (i pewnie będzie)najdroższe stąd jakoś nie wierze w koszty ogrzewania domu 120m na poziomie 300zł na miesiąc.Bo niby jak legalett powoduje duże oszczędności?A jak zmieni się sposób rozliczeń i zniknie II taryfa


Jak nie chcesz to nie musisz wierzyć, ja mam podlicznik na L, miesięcznie nie zużywam, więcej niż 500-600kWh, L włącza mi się na 4-5h/dobę, więc spokojnie dawałbym rade na taryfie nocnej - choć narazie jeszcze nie mam, ale te 300zł za ogrzewanie jest do zaakceptowania przy takim komforcie!!!




> 3.Bezwładność-nagle robi się zimno, co w tej chwili jest normą i co marznę??(kominka wolałbym nie mieć , kto tam będzie palił i kiedy)


Zimno to się robi jak wyłączy sie na dobę L a następnego dnia temp. spada do -12. Chciałem zrobić taki test i wyłączyłem L na 24, a pogoda mnie zaskoczyła i o godzinie 17 było już -10, no to w domu temperatura spadła do 18 stopni, co prawda sam L, szybko tej temperatury by nie podniósł, ale kto każe robić Ci takie testy? Ja mam kominek, w ciągu 1godziny miałem w domu ok 22 stopie i ciagle rosło  :smile: 




> 4.Cena-rozumiem że ktoś to wymyślił i musi zarobić ,ale wydaję mi się ,że po prostu marża jest za wysoka.Przecież to tania rzecz generalnie


Płacisz za pomysł, wykonanie, i bezawaryjność! Piec gazowy musisz przeglądać, to kosztuje, komin musisz też przeglądać też kosztuje, serwis pogwarancyjny też kosztuje, a jak się coś zepsuje to kosztuje duuuużo.




> 5.Taki system legalett +praefa nie ma żadnych dominujących zalet w stosunku do tradycyjnie budowanego domu.Jak każdy system ma wady i zalety.Dodatkowo jest rzadko u nas spotykanym wynalazkiem i nie wiadomo jak ciężko potem będzie (jeśli zaszłaby taka potrzeba)sprzedać taki dom i za ile.Stąd (brak dominujących zalet w stosunku to tradycji)powinien on w znacznym stopniu konkurować ceną.Minimum minus 25%.A tak nie jest.


Zaleta to czas budowy i minimalna ilość kłopotów z wykonawcami, jak się wybudujesz tradycyjnie to zrozumiesz ile to jest warte  - życzę Ci jak najlepiej, ale budowa bywa brutalna.
A utrata wartości tak dobrego domu to bzdura! Co w tym domu jest gorsze od murowanego? Ściany z betonu wytrzymalszego niż każda cegła, o ytongu sie nie wypowiadam, bo w tym materiale dziurę można zrobić długopisem  :big grin: 




> 6.Czy ktoś może liczył co byłoby cenowo gdyby powiedzmy 10h dziennie w nocy grzał gazem a co prądem?


A czemu chcesz grzać 10h ? Oczywiście w moim przypadku grzanie gazem było by odpowiednio tańsze, ale to tylko dodatkowy argument za tym że gaz nie był by dobrym rozwiązaniem, czas zwrotu tej inwestycji w tańsze medium byłby zbyt długi! Tak na szybko: 6 miesięcy grzewczych po 120zł oszczędności (przy jednej taryfie, docelowo będzie druga!) to 720zł/rocznie, do tego przynajmniej 2 razy do roku przegląd kominiarski (wiem że mało kto je robi!)...




> 7.Dom 120m parterowy - legalett i praefa.Legalett elektryczny plus pewnie kominek z rozprowadzeniem na pokoje bo innego wyjscia pewnie nie ma(nie polaczony z legaletem) i solary na dach lub legalett zasilany gazem (bez kominka moze bo na gazie moge dawac obojetne o ktorej godzinie) i bez solarow.Co lepiej?Czy i w ktorej opcji dac rekuperator i kiedy on sie zwroci?


Rekuperator zawsze się zwróci! W słabiej ocieplonym domu szybciej, w moim z uwzględnieniem kosztów jego pracy to jakies 5-6 lat!
L sprzężony z kominiem podobno hałasuje, dlatego ztego zrezygnowałe,
Kominek mam bez rozprowadzenia ciepła, to zapewnia mi reku. Dla mnie kominek to nie źródło ciepła, tylko fajny klimacik wieczorem  :smile: 
L na gaz nie jest złym rozwiązaniem, ale gaz, to piec, komin, idt....

Pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> EDIT:Legalett na gaz plus jednak kominek (zawsze to dodatkowe zródło jak by coś) bez solarów i bez wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła (no chyba że to tak szczelne legalett+praefa że musi być mechaniczna)


Opłacalność ekonomiczna solarów i wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła zależy od koszty jednostkowego ciepła. To co przy gazie może być nieopłacalne przy prądzie może się już opłacać. 
Trzeba jeszcze uwzględnić koszty inwestycyjne instalacji na prąd i na gaz.

Zaletą system fundamentu i stropu grzewczego Legalet jest jego akumulacyjność, która pozwala na wykorzystywać okresy, kiedy energia jest tańsza (II taryfa, kominek). Przy gazie ta zaleta nie jest w pełni wykorzystywana (najlepszym do gazu systemem grzewczym jest instalacja grzejnikowa).

----------


## tomek131

Jeszcze raz dzięki za udział w tej dyskusji i pomoc

Nie planuje hodowli sciółkowej w okolicy domu (chociaż kto wie) ,ale wszelkiej maści robactwo w ziemi zetnie ten styropian na wiór-to uważam za pewnik.Nie wiem czy mysz da rade się podkopać ale jeśli tak to już dziękujemy całkowicie.

Jakoś nie kumam na czym polega oszczędność Legalettu, tylko na akumulacyjności?

Gaz jak wynika jest 60% tańszy więc powinien się szybko zwrócić-koszty wyższe o piec i przyłącz.Gdyby nie dać reku to na jedno chyba wyjdzie (o reku nie mam pojęcia ale gdzieś mi się rzucił w oczy koszt 15tys.To jak on  się zwróci za 5-6lat?
No chyba że koszty ogrzewania Legalett elektryczny +reku bedą takie same jak Legalett gazowy bez reku bo tyle potrafi zaoszczędzić reku?Ale jeszcze woda i gotowanie obiadków.
Noi przy gazie komfort że płyta może chodzić i w dzień.Stąd myślałem gaz i bez kominka (kto w nim będzie palił) chyba,że znowu L nie da rady zagrzać chałupy w -25?
Najtaniej w użytkowaniu i najbezpieczniej to L na gaz +reku i kominek ale znowu jak to się ma do inwestycji w taki zestaw

----------


## lakusz

Tomek co do robali, jak się ich boisz, to daj folię kubełkową, albo poszukaj na w necie osób które mają wiele lat Legalet i czy coś słyszeli o robalach...

Co do reku, to wbij sobie w głowę że w nowoczesnym domu reku jest niezbędny, nawet najgorszy, zwykły ręcznie sterowany, ale być musi, zawsze będzie 100000000 razy lepszy niż grawitacja. Co do jego zwrotu to jak się zainteresujesz certyfikatami ( a skoro nie masz jeszcze PnB to już powinieneś) to zrób sobie lub poproś kogoś żeby Ci zrobił symulacje z jedną i drugą wentylacją i popatrz na parametr energia końcowa!

Nie wiem czy L jest oszczędny sam w sobie, raczej wątpię, chodzi raczej o niezły magazyn energi, zupełny brak mostków termicznych fundamentowych, które bardzo ciężko zlikwidować przy ławach...
a co do gazu to zapomniałem jeszcze o niezłym koszcie przyłącza, nie wszyscy mają takie szczęscie że gaz biegnie po tej samej lub drugiej stronie ulicy... znam takich "oszołomów" co ciągną gaz po 100m za grubą kase, jak by to spokojnie policzyli to ogrzewanie elektryczne mieliby za to na przynajmniej 15 lat  :sad:

----------


## HenoK

> Co do reku, to wbij sobie w głowę że w nowoczesnym domu *reku jest niezbędny*, nawet najgorszy, zwykły ręcznie sterowany, ale być musi, zawsze będzie 100000000 razy lepszy niż grawitacja.


Niezbędny, to przesada. 
W domu konieczna jest sprawna wentylacja z możliwością jej regulacji.
Są też inne sposoby na wykonanie wentylacji spełniającej te warunki.

----------


## paulkate

> Gaz jak wynika jest 60% tańszy więc powinien się szybko zwrócić-koszty wyższe o piec i przyłącz.
> (...)
> Noi przy gazie komfort że płyta może chodzić i w dzień.
> (...)
> Najtaniej w użytkowaniu i najbezpieczniej to L na gaz +reku i kominek ale znowu jak to się ma do inwestycji w taki zestaw


Panuje tak powszechne przekonanie, że ogrzewanie elektryczne jest najdroższe, że nie dziwią obawy z tym związane. Sam początkowo nie chciałem o takim grzaniu słyszeć i wałkowałem temat pomp ciepła i pieców na eko-groszek (gazu z sieci nie mam). Gaz niby jest tańszy o 60% (o ile Putin nie wyskoczy z kolejną podwyżką) ale podobnie jak przy innych piecach trzeba jeszcze uwzględnić sprawność pieca i straty ciepła przy przesyle z kotłowni do wymienników oraz koszty napraw i konserwacji. Mnie z wyliczeń wyszło, że nie dożyję dnia kiedy zwróci się inwestycja w takie rozwiązanie (o ile się zwróci).

Po co płyta miałaby grzać i w dzień skoro po kilku godzinach nagrzewania w nocy będzie oddawała ciepło co najmniej dobę? W łazience po 21 możemy spokojnie boso chodzić. Różnice temperatur podłogi w ciągu doby są niewyczuwalne. 

Co do rekuperatorów: dla domu ~120m2 da się zrobić za 5-8tys. całość.

----------


## paulkate

[quote="tomek131"]


> 2.Wiadomo bezspornie ,że ogrzewanie prądem jest (i pewnie będzie)najdroższe stąd jakoś nie wierze w koszty ogrzewania domu 120m na poziomie 300zł na miesiąc.Bo niby jak legalett powoduje duże oszczędności?A jak zmieni się sposób rozliczeń i zniknie II taryfa


Mnie przy 160m2 ogrzewanie bez udziału kominka wyszło poniżej 450zł a jeszcze planuję ocieplenie ścian (na razie jest goły Ytong). 
To by oznaczało ~2,80zł/m2 czyli dla domu 120m2 byłoby poniżej 336zł a z dodatkową izolacją jeszcze mniej.

----------


## tomek131

Zapomniałem dodać ,że gaz biegnie mi w granicy działki.

----------


## HenoK

Z dzisiejszy aktualności : *Za "uwolniony" prąd zapłacimy znacznie drożej*
http://biznes.onet.pl/2,1531658,prasa.html



> Urząd Regulacji Energetyki może zgodzić się na częściowe uwolnienie cen prądu dla gospodarstw domowych, donosi "Parkiet".
> Wniosek do URE o częściowe urynkowienie cen prądu złożyła gdańska Energia, która proponuje, by gospodarstwa domowe zużywające do 1,5 tys. kWh prądu rocznie płaciły cenę wyznaczoną przez Urząd, czyli taką, jaka obowiązuje teraz. Każdy kilowat ponadto liczony byłby po cenach rynkowych czyli o 10-15 proc. wyższych od stawek regulatora. Pomysł ten, poza konkurencją popiera także Skarb Państwa.
> 
> Takie rozwiązanie oznaczałoby precedens w polskiej energetyce.
> 
> Przeciętne zużycie prądu przypadające na rodzinę wynosi 1,9 tys. kWh prądu rocznie.
> 
> Według wiceministra skarbu Jana Burego, dzięki tej zmianie przedsiębiorstwa energetyczne nie notowałyby strat ze sprzedaży prądu dla gospodarstw domowych i mogłyby obniżyć jego cenę przedsiębiorcom.
> 
> Dziś w Warszawie maja się odbyć rozmowy przedstawicieli koncernów.


Kolejny "nóż w plecy" dla ekologicznych rozwiązań z pompami ciepła.
1500kWh rocznie, to dziennie trochę ponad 4kWh. Tyle na pewno nie wystarczy na instalację z pompą ciepła, o ogrzewaniu elektrycznym nie wspominając.

Inwestycja w gaz może się więc zacząć opłacać.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Dawno tu nie zaglądałem i na początek mam jeszcze raz gorącą prośbę, aby pisać na temat Legalettu, jeśli już nie o doświadczeniach w jego użytkowaniu, bo taki jest temat główny. Pisze o tym głównie z uwagi na tych, którzy zaglądają tu pierwszy raz i "coś" trafia ich, gdy muszą czytać wątki poboczne (czasem piszą o tym). Uszanujmy to, a w innych tematach stwórzmy nowy wątek - pod warunkiem, że już go wcześniej ktoś nie stworzył.

*Paulkate* dziękuję za bardzo bogaty i obrazowy opis Twoich praktycznych doświadczeń w użytkowaniu Legalett. Potwierdzają to co pisali tu o Legalett inni użytkownicy. Podany przez Ciebie koszt ok. ~2,80zł/m2 potwierdzam. U mnie, jak już pisałem tu kilka razy wcześniej, przy ok. 100 m2 opłata jest średnio ok. 280 zł/miesiąc.
Po ociepleniu będziesz miał niższe opłaty.

_Nie planuje hodowli sciółkowej w okolicy domu (chociaż kto wie) ,ale wszelkiej maści robactwo w ziemi zetnie ten styropian na wiór-to uważam za pewnik.Nie wiem czy mysz da rade się podkopać ale jeśli tak to już dziękujemy całkowicie._ 
Uśmiałem się dobrze bo ten temat był już wielokrotnie poruszany i nikt nie potwierdził tych wyssanych z palca informacji. W Legalett stosuje się specjalny styropian, od dołu jest pod nim zagęszczony piasek i żwir, a od góry przygniata go duża masa zazbrojonego betonu. Mieszkam od 5 lat w łąkach. Myszy, kretów, ślimaków i innych robali jest wokół mnóstwo, ale nie stwierdziłem żadnych uszkodzeń styropianu. Jedynie mrówki go lubią i wczesną wiosną wychodzą. To mi akurat nie przeszkadza - stworzonka Boże   :smile: . U sąsiadów w tradycyjnym budownictwie też są. 

Heńku, opłaty energii elektr. prędzej czy później pójdą w górę. Innych źródeł także. Cóż poradzić. Przymierzam się do kolektorów słonecznych, bo... sprawiliśmy sobie... zmywarkę "na prund".   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie

----------


## MCB

1.
Przy grzaniu (i gotowaniu) prądem odpada inwestycja w przyłącze gazowe, opłaty stałe i opłaty konserwacyjne (piec, komin itp.).

2.
Zastosowanie płyty L. powoduje brak mostków. W przypadku innych technologii inwestorzy próbują zaradzić temu stosując np. szkło piankowe. Więcej informacji na ten temat jest na forum.

3.
Proszę nie mylić rekuperacji z wentylacją mechaniczną (WM). Przeznaczenie i koszt tych urządzeń jest całkowicie różny.
Więcej informacji w wątkach o rekuperacji także na tym forum.

MCB

----------


## tomek131

Może nie do końca w temacie jestem, ale czy to jakiś twój prywatny wątek Piotrze że o jedno apelujesz , za opisanie doświadczeń dziękujesz itp.Pytam bo takie odniosłem wrażenie , a b.krótko tu jestem to może nie wszystko wiem.
Temat twoich zdaniem wyssanych z palca obaw o styropian nie był w/g tego co pamiętam w żaden sposób głeboko analizowany na tym przynajmniej wątku.
Jeśli chcesz zapraszam,pokaże ci jak wygląda styropian zjedzony przez robaki,o myszach nawet nie mówię bo to wiadomo ,że po myszach ze styropianu nic nie zostaje.Nie wydaje mi się to zupełnie irracjonalną obawą.Może coś powinno być podłożone pod ten styropian,coś specjalnego.
Wydaje mi się,że wobec tego Legalett na gaz (bo w granicy) + kominek.A reku to nie wiem.
Potrafi ktoś powiedzieć jaka to będzie mniej więcej różnica inwestycyjna L na prąd + kominek bez rozprowadzenia+reku oraz L na gaz + kominek z rozprowadzeniem bez reku.Chyba na jedno wyjdzie jeśli gaz w granicy.

----------


## paulkate

*Piotrze O.*: Od początku zastanawiałem się (nie ja jeden), czy za tym nickiem nie kryje się ktoś z Legallettu, teraz sam powstrzymuje się od huraoptymizmu na temat L, żeby też nie być posądzonym o to samo. Muszę przyznać, że m.in. Twoje wypowiedzi pomogły mi podjąć decyzję o budowie domu na L (ale kluczowy przy decyzji w moim przypadku był b. wysoki poziom wód gruntowych). Mieszkam już ponad rok na L i w sumie nie widzę jego wad. 
Już na początku byłem w szoku kiedy zamiast spodziewanego busa z brygadą na plac budowy przyjechało tylko 2 pracowników. 9 dni później miałem już gotowe:
- fundament
- drenaż
- izolację
- instalację ogrzewania
- równiutką podłogę
- rozprowadzoną kanalizację
- instalację centralnego odkurzacza (z pomocą firmy zew.)
czyli prawie pół domu choć nadal płasko na budowie. 
Jak się później (niestety dla mnie) okazało była to jedyna ekipa, która zrobiła wszystko w terminie, dokładnie i zostawiła po sobie porządek.

Przejście na ogrzewanie elektryczne pozwoliło mi też zaoszczędzić na rezygnacji z komina i urządzeniu kotłowni, i zyskałem dodatkowe wolne pomieszczenie. Poza tym gdyby nie L. to pewnie do tej pory nie zmieniłbym licznika energii na dwutaryfowy, a tak to teraz również pralka, zmywarka, piekarnik el., bojler i często też odkurzacz włączamy tylko na tańszej taryfie. Zużycie prądu na nocnej taryfie sięga u nas 90%.

Opisywanie hurtem wszystkich moich doświadczeń i spostrzeżeń na temat L. zajęło by zbyt wiele czasu i miejsca ale w miarę możliwości postaram się odpowiadać na ewentualne pytania od zainteresowanych Legallettem.

----------


## paulkate

> Urząd Regulacji Energetyki może zgodzić się na częściowe uwolnienie cen prądu dla gospodarstw domowych, donosi "Parkiet".


Jeśli chodzi o dylemat gaz czy prąd to ja mimo wszystko bardziej obawiałbym się kaprysów Putina niż uwolnienia cen prądu. Na dłuższą metę prąd powinien drożeć najwolniej.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
_Opisywanie hurtem wszystkich moich doświadczeń i spostrzeżeń na temat L. zajęło by zbyt wiele czasu i miejsca ale w miarę możliwości postaram się odpowiadać na ewentualne pytania od zainteresowanych Legallettem._
*Paulkate* – pisz proszę, pisz, bo Twoje i inych użytkowników Legalett doświadczenia są tu na wagę złota. Mnie tu już mają dosyć i nie wierzą, podobnie jak Ty kiedyś.  :smile: 

_Może nie do końca w temacie jestem, ale czy to jakiś twój prywatny wątek Piotrze że o jedno apelujesz , za opisanie doświadczeń dziękujesz itp. Pytam bo takie odniosłem wrażenie , a b.krótko tu jestem to może nie wszystko wiem._
*Tomaszu*, kto pyta mniej błądzi.  :wink:  Słusznie piszesz - krótko tu jesteś.  Z Twojego listu wynika, że nie czytałeś całości - 19 „stron”! - tego wątku i stąd taka beztroska w kwestii odchodzenia od tematu. Główny temat brzmi "Legalett - doświadczenia mieszkańców", a  zacząłem go nie ja. Mnie i innych użytkowników poproszono o podzielenie się własnymi doświadczeniami. Jest nas mało i dlatego dziękuję tym, którzy mimo upływu czasu, zakończenia budowy  jeszcze tu zaglądają, by napisać jak się mieszka z Legalett. 
Postaw się w sytuacji tych, którzy chcą poczytać o Legalett, a przy okazji tego czytają o zagadnieniach, które interesują kilka osób i nie są z głównym tematem związane.  :sad: 
_Jeśli chcesz zapraszam, pokaże ci jak wygląda styropian zjedzony przez robaki, o myszach nawet nie mówię bo to wiadomo, że po myszach ze styropianu nic nie zostaje._ 
Jasne, wrzuć tu kilka zdjęć i dokładnych danych typu: jaki to styropian, gdzie sobie polegiwał, że go myszki czy robaczki schrupały. Acha, zapomniałem dodać - jeśli nie będzie to dotyczyć styropianu położonego w Legalett, to się nie trudź – strata czasu. 
Po jakiego grzyba jakieś robaki miałyby przebijać się przez kilkakrotnie zagęszczoną,  przynajmniej 30 cm warstwę pospółki, by dostać się od dołu do dwóch warstw (2 x 8 lub 2 x 10 cm) styropianu, przygniecionego ciężkim, zbrojonym betonem B20 o grubości 30 cm?  :ohmy:  
Popatrz na rysunki na stronie Legalett Gdańsk pokazujące strukturę przekroju fundamentu z elementami brzegowymi. Poczytaj dokument ITB i wtedy może jednak dasz się przekonać.   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Tak przy okazji szukając w Google strony Legalett z Gdańska i znalazłem np. taki, zaktualizowany w grudniu 2008, ciekawy materiał:
http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...43/Itemid,207/

----------


## paulkate

Pamiętam, przed budową jak przeglądałem to forum to przeważały pytania od zainteresowanych a brakowało odpowiedzi na niektóre z nich. Po budowie większość o forum zapomina. Ale to chyba dobry znak. Tak to już jest, że porad szuka się w potrzebie. Widocznie ludzie po budowie nie mają problemów z L. i tym samym nie mają potrzeby aby tu zaglądać.
Ja się postaram zaglądać i odpowiadać. Może znajdę też czas, żeby przeczytać wpisy z ostatnich 2 lat.

----------


## HenoK

> _Jeśli chcesz zapraszam, pokaże ci jak wygląda styropian zjedzony przez robaki, o myszach nawet nie mówię bo to wiadomo, że po myszach ze styropianu nic nie zostaje._ 
> Jasne, wrzuć tu kilka zdjęć i dokładnych danych typu: jaki to styropian, gdzie sobie polegiwał, że go myszki czy robaczki schrupały. Acha, zapomniałem dodać - *jeśli nie będzie to dotyczyć styropianu położonego w Legalett, to się nie trudź – strata czasu.* 
> Po jakiego grzyba jakieś robaki miałyby przebijać się przez kilkakrotnie zagęszczoną,  przynajmniej 30 cm warstwę pospółki, by dostać się od dołu do dwóch warstw (2 x 8 lub 2 x 10 cm) styropianu, przygniecionego ciężkim, zbrojonym betonem B20 o grubości 30 cm?


Mogą tam się pchać z jednego powodu - jest tam ciepło przez cały rok - idealne warunki do rozwoju. Jak już dostaną się do styropianu, to nie będzie on dla nich przeszkodą. Nie ma to żadnego znaczenia, że pod spodem jest pospółka, a na wierzchu zbrojony beton - to nawet lepiej, bo nie grozi im żadne niebezpieczeństwo.
Nie twierdzę, że to musi się zawsze wydarzyć, ale pisanie, że jest to niemożliwe też uczciwe nie jest. 
Jakimi to szczególnymi cechami wyróżnia się styropian stosowany przez Leagalett, że uważasz go za robako- i gryzonio- odporny ?

----------


## tomek131

Piotrze artykuł to zwykła papka marketingowa.Nic ponadto.Piszą ,że L obniża koszty budowy , jak?Skoro jest droższy lub choćby w tej samej cenie co budowa tradycyjna +wszystkie elementy które L zawiera w sobie niejako z automatu.
Zresztą mniejsza o to.
Nie wiem czy robaki będą chciały iść do styropianu ,ale jeśli pójdą zetną go.To ,że od góry "przyciśnięty betonem" jak piszesz nie ma znaczenia bo ja pisze o robakach które żyją w ziemi.Co ze styropianem brzegowym który niczym nie osłonięty dosępny wprost z ziemi , z płytkiej warstwy.Mysz się podkopie.Piszesz ,że to jakiś specjalny rodzaj styropianu.Możesz zdradzić czym się różni od zwykłego?
Więc styropian pod spodem i brzegowy oraz nie możność precyzyjnego i szybkiego sterowania temperaturą to wady jakie widzę.Dam się przekonać ,że gazem eksploatacja wyjdzie tanio.Prądem nie wierze.
Powiedzcie więc- Legalett plus gaz i kominek z rozprowadzeniem w domu parterowym ok 120 metrów.Gaz jest w granicy.Jakie to rozwiązanie?Droższe od L  na prąd o piec ze 7-10tys i przyłącz.Ale ponieważ gaz sporo tańszy i można grzać wodę to rezygnuje z rekuperatora i na jedno wychodzi

----------


## tomek131

HenoK musieliśmy pisać posta jednocześnie bo nie widziałem go jak pisałem swojego.Pisze o tym bo zawierają identyczne pytanie

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK musieliśmy pisać posta jednocześnie bo nie widziałem go jak pisałem swojego.Pisze o tym bo zawierają identyczne pytanie


Pewnie tak  :wink: .

W wątku http://forum.muratordom.pl/legalett-...ta,t149085.htm padło pytanie o patenty Legalettu. Czy ktoś może ma na ten temat wiedzę ?

----------


## paulkate

> ponieważ gaz sporo tańszy i można grzać wodę to rezygnuje z rekuperatora i na jedno wychodzi


W dobrze ocieplonym domu bez rekuperatora straty ciepła przez wentylację sięgają zwykle ok. 60% całości strat ciepła. Rekuperator jeśli jest dobry to odzyska do ponad 90% ciepła z wentylowanego powietrza. Zatem jeśli zrezygnujesz z reku to koszt grzania mniejszy niż ~2,8zł/mkw możesz mieć tylko drewnem z własnego lasu.
A z innej strony: aby zrównoważyć straty ciepła podłoga będzie musiała być nagrzana do większej temperatury i być może będzie problem z zachowaniem komfortu cieplnego (czy nie będzie wtedy za ciepło w stopy?)

----------


## tomek131

W mordę ,czyli rozwiązanie najdroższe na początku Legalett na gaz+rekuperator + kominek bez rozprowadzenia (bo to ma zapewnić rekuperator) będzie najtańsze w eksploatacji.Jeśli prawdą jest że reku tyle odyska bo widziałem badania że odzyskuje 30%.
A takie rozwiązanie będzie droższe od elektrycznego o jakieś około 15tys (piec i przyłacze)Gaz jak mówiłem w granicy.Dobrze mówię?Czy może agregaty do Legalettu na gaz są tańsze od tych na prąd

----------


## paulkate

> Legalett plus gaz i kominek z rozprowadzeniem w domu parterowym ok 120 metrów.Gaz jest w granicy.Jakie to rozwiązanie?


W sumie to ja Ci się nie dziwię. Sam myślałem nawet o kotle na eko-groszek bo się prądu bałem (tzn. rachunków). Gdybym miał gaz w granicy to nie wiem czy przed budową bym się na takie rozwiązanie nie zdecydował. Oba rozwiązania są bezobsługowe (pomijając konserwację) i w obu przypadkach nie trzeba płacić z góry (jak za węgiel, drewno, olej opałowy czy gaz z butli).
Ja nie żałuję decyzji o ogrzewaniu el. Dla mnie koszty ogrzewania na poziomie ~400-450zł miesięcznie za 160mkw przez kilka miesięcy w roku są całkowicie zadowalające. W bloku czynsz za dwukrotnie mniejsze mieszkanie miałbym wyższy i to płatny przez cały rok.
A przede mną jeszcze inwestycja w docieplenie i rolety co zmniejszy straty ciepła.
Mam tylko do Ciebie prośbę. Jak już będziesz po budowie, po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym to czy mógłbyś tutaj podzielić się informacją o rzeczywistych kosztach ogrzewania?

----------


## lakusz

> Droższe od L  na prąd o piec ze 7-10tys i przyłącz.Ale ponieważ gaz sporo tańszy i można grzać wodę to rezygnuje z rekuperatora i na jedno wychodzi


Tomku nadal nierozumiem dlaczego w domu z gazem to nie chcesz reku ? jak chcesz uczciwie liczyć, do dolicz kominy wentylacyjne w opcji bez reku, komin w opcji z gazem, a i jeszcze jakieś 4000kWh energii (nieważne czy uzyskiwanej z gazu czy prądu) na straty związane z wentylacją przy braku reku!

Według mnie bez znaczenia jest czy będziesz grzał gazem czy prądem, o reku zdecyduj niezależnie - na pewno przy gazie zwracać będzie się nieco dłużej, ale nie słyszałem jeszcze o osobie narzekającej na reku że go ma!

P.S.
polecam tego posta, ubawiłem sie popachy  :wink:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3051654.htm#3051654

----------


## paulkate

> Czy może agregaty do Legalettu na gaz są tańsze od tych na prąd


Ja nie wiem, które tańsze.
Co reku to u mnie sprawność jest 67%, a według danych producenta powinno być 80%. No i to mnie nie cieszy. Za parę lat planuję wymienić na lepszy.

----------


## Piotr O.

Heńku
Patent opłaca się co roku. W przypadku Legalett z Gdańska robią to Szwedzi.
Drugi patent prawdopodobnie dotyczy L. w stropie. Patent jest przyznawany bodajże na 20 lat.
Jak ktoś się na temacie nie zna i stosuje zasadę "Google prawdę ci powie" to łatwo może się pomylić (analogia do uznawania Wikipedii za rzetelne źródło wiedzy w każdym temacie).
Tak jak napisałem w podanym przez Ciebie linku wystarczy zadzwonić i zapytać w Legalett lub UPRP.

Co do myszy i innych robali prosiłem o zdjęcia, konkretne fakty - opisy wystąpienia ich w fundamencie typu Legalett. Nie spotkałem się z tym i trudno mi jest wyjaśnić po co miały by się pchać w miejsce obciążone setkami ton betonu? Piszesz Heńku, że może za tym przemawiać ciepło. Może, a jest to różnica. Może z założeniem, ze wiosna i altem wychodzi sobie na ciepełko.  :smile: 
Zarzucasz mi, że piszę iż to jest niemożliwe i jest to nieuczciwe. Przepraszam, ale tu Ty mijasz się z prawdą. Nie pisałem, że jest to niemożliwe. Napisałem, że się z tym nie spotkałem mimo wielokrotnego powracania tego tematu w odniesieniu do Legalett. Do póki się z tym nie spotkam nie uwierzę.  :smile: 
Jako ciekawostkę podam, że robiono z myszami eksperymenty i np. z domku zrobionego dla nich ze styropianu uciekały (nienaturalne środowisko), a styropian uszkadzały w ścianach robiąc korytarze w drodze na ciepły strych.  :wink: 

Tomaszu, w Legalett stosuje się różne styropiany w zależności od stopnia obciążenia fundamentu. Najczęściej EFS 20, EPS 100 lub EPS 200. W przypadku zimnej płyty (bez ogrzewania) stosuje się styropian ekstrudowany bardziej odporny na wilgoć, a przez to i twardszy.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## tomek131

Piotrze , te symbole styropianu które podałeś są robako i myszo odporne?
I tym się różnią od zwykłych styropianów?
Ten temat był poruszany w taki sposób,że kilku ludzi o to zapytało i nie dostało żądnej konkretnej odpowiedzi.Legalett za krótko funkcjonuje w Polsce i nawet Szwecji żeby ktoś rozbierał dom, kuł płytę i zaglądał co zostało ze styropianu.
Styropian przez myszy i robactwo może zostać zniszczony, co do tego nie ma wątpliwości.Nikt tylko nie widział do tej pory co jest pod płytą fundamentową ze styropianu po 10latach.Ciekawe czy chociaż ten styropian brzegowy ktokolwiek oglądał po np 10latach.Może powinno się nie wiem-wylać cienutko pod styropianem żeby go zabezpieczyć,albo zabezpieczać ale 100%szczelnie jakąś folią.Może całe plyty powinny być foliowane.Nie wiem, nie jestem ani inżynierem ani budowlańcem.Jedno wiem-nie można wykluczyć,że do takiego uszkodzenia nie dojdzie.To na pewno.Ja miałem styropian w drzwiach obity blachą i objechane to naokoło silikonem a i tak robaki weszły i styropian ścięły na proszek.Trwało to ok 5lat.
Co do reku to podobno hałasują bardzo, i jak przeczytałem wątek o rodzajach,sposobach instalacji min.pod kątem żeby było cicho to zrezygnowałem po pół godzinie czytania.
Kurde czyli L+gaz+reku+kominek bez rozprowadzenia.Najdroższa opcja....
Albo by tak L+prąd+reku+kominek a zamiast inwestycji w gaz za 12-15tys dać solary za 7-10tys.Ale to znowu na to samo.Podobny koszt inwestycyjny.Taniej na gazie grzanie trochę za to na prądzie z solarami taniej na wodzie troche....
Ocipieć można a dopiero przy fundamencie jestem  :ohmy:

----------


## paulkate

tomek131:
To jeszcze Ci jedno zagadnienie dorzucę. Jeśli chcesz, żeby Ci ładnie wyglądało obowiązkowe od 1 stycznia br. Świadectwo Energetyczne to musiałbyś mieć:
L na gaz + reku + kolektory (a jeszcze lepiej kocioł na bio-masę zamiast gazu)

A temat myszy ciekawy. Ja mam wszelkiej zwierzyny w okolicy pod dostatkiem. Jesienią kilka nor rozkopałem w podsypce wokół domu. Chyba po nornicach. Były płytkie, daleko od styropianu. Myszy/nornic nie było ale za to sporo było w nich żołędzi. Na pewno będę kontrolować jak daleko sięgają takie nory. 

Myszy myszami a uwierzyłby ktoś, że mi dzięcioł na wylot wyskubał piankę przy oknie?

----------


## tomek131

O, bo zapomniałem.Widzę tu gościa na początku bieząxej strony który płaci po 800-900zł za prąd na L na miesiąc,do tego ma chlodno.Dom skończony.Nie mieszka jeszcze ,robi wykończeniowkę.Twierdzą mu ponoć w Legalecie ,że tak jest na początku.Ciekawe jak mu to spadnie na 300zl?Na 600-700 to może

----------


## paulkate

Marcelek80 pisał o ogrzewaniu domu w budowie a więc nie dość, że nie wysuszonego to jeszcze udział innych urządzeń el. w rachunku może być różny. U mnie np. budowlańcy wymyślili dosuszanie tynków nagrzewnicą chyba 19kW  i w jeden miesiąc pracy nabili rachunek 2500zł.
Marcelek80 powierzchnie ma podobną do mojej a ściany o ciut lepszej izolacyjności. Jeśli ma reku a projekt nie jest zbytnio udziwniony, z dużą ilością mostków cieplnych to rachunki za samo ogrzewanie spadną mu na pewno poniżej 400zł/m-c po wprowadzeniu. A ile poniżej 400zł to zależy od sprawności reku, zwartości budynku, upodobań cieplnych, itp.
W sumie to on o reku nie pisał. Sam jego brak już by wyjaśniał wysokość rachunków.

----------


## Piotr O.

Paulkate, 
jeśli to nie jest tajemnicą czy możesz nam napisać jaki był całkowity koszt budowy Twojego domu. Jak to się ma w przeliczeniu  zł/1 m2?
Moje dane z przed 5 lat są już nieaktualne (ok. 1800 zł/m2 - 180 tys. zł kiedy wprowadzaliśmy się do domu).
Pytam, bo często sceptycy piszą, że Legalett im się podoba, ale jest taki drogi. Mało kto ma rozeznanie, że biorąc całość budowy nie jest to tak dużo w porównaniu z innymi technologiami.

Tomaszu, 
widzę że jesteś niewierny jak ten ewangeliczny Tomasz i...
jak większość z nas.   :big grin:  Tu na forum znajdziesz przynajmniej kilkadziesiąt osób, które zaufały firmie Legalett i pisały, że są bardzo zadowolone.
W Polsce w ciągu ostatnich 10 lat powstało setki domów z Legalett. W Warszawie buduje się kolejna dzielnicę domków jednorodzinnych z tym fundamentem.
Wybór należy do Ciebie. Nie spiesz się i jak masz wątpliwości pytaj dalej

Za oknem piękna zima się robi - sypie i sypie - rąk nie czuje po odśnieżeniu 100 m drogi. Dobry taki ruch...   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## paulkate

> możesz nam napisać jaki był całkowity koszt budowy Twojego domu. Jak to się ma w przeliczeniu  zł/1 m2?


Jak dotąd to ok. 350tys. zł. (większość prac w końcu 2006 po cenach tuż przed boomem budowlanym) ale pozostało jeszcze tynkowanie elewacji. Powierzchnia całkowita razem z garażem to 212mkw, a ogrzewana 160mkw. A więc w przeliczeniu na 1mkw to będzie:
~1650zł/mkw jeśli liczyć z garażem
albo
~2190zł za każdy metr powierzchni użytkowej ogrzewanej (garaż gratis :)

----------


## tomek131

Piotrze nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie czy rodzaj styropianu który podawałeś a stosowany w L jest gryzonio i robako odporny
Tak właśnie wyglądało to do tej pory na forum.Nikt niczego konkretnego nie napisał a problem uważam za ogromnie poważny bo nikt tego styropianu już nigdy nie naprawi a przecież w domach mieszkamy nieraz po 50lat.Za 50lat nic z niego nie zostanie idę o zakład i wtedy za prąd zapacisz 3tys miesięcznie bo całe grzanie pojdzie w ziemie!Co wtedy?!Wiem ,będziemy się martwić za 50lat,ale stary i schorowany z emeryturką nie chciałbym się o to martwić.Uważam to za błąd absolutny.
Napaliłem się na L i praefe chociaż nie mam jeszcze wyceny.Za dom modelowy parterowy Pref-bud chce 269tys.Do wykończenia wewnątrz-łazienki ,podłogi drzwi wewnętrzne.Muszę tylko o szczegóły zapytać ile styro (chyba 12 lub 15)czy i jaki kominek itp.Do tych 269 jeszcze pewnie z 70-80 wydasz lekko czyli 340-350 tys za 102m pod klucz.Około 3300-3400za metr.Budując po kolei zatrudniając ekipy pewnie można to zrobić za 2500za metr pod klucz wtedy nie wchodzę.Za 80-90 tys się pomęczę z fachowcami i na nowe RAV4 dla żony zostanie.
Tym bardziej że materiały lecą na pysk.Dziś znajomy kupił maksa po 2.65zł

----------


## amigo1974

> Piotrze nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie czy rodzaj styropianu który podawałeś a stosowany w L jest gryzonio i robako odporny
> Tak właśnie wyglądało to do tej pory na forum.Nikt niczego konkretnego nie napisał a problem uważam za ogromnie poważny bo nikt tego styropianu już nigdy nie naprawi a przecież w domach mieszkamy nieraz po 50lat.Za 50lat nic z niego nie zostanie idę o zakład i wtedy za prąd zapacisz 3tys miesięcznie bo całe grzanie pojdzie w ziemie!Co wtedy?!Wiem ,będziemy się martwić za 50lat,ale stary i schorowany z emeryturką nie chciałbym się o to martwić.Uważam to za błąd absolutny.
> Napaliłem się na L i praefe chociaż nie mam jeszcze wyceny.Za dom modelowy parterowy Pref-bud chce 269tys.Do wykończenia wewnątrz-łazienki ,podłogi drzwi wewnętrzne.Muszę tylko o szczegóły zapytać ile styro (chyba 12 lub 15)czy i jaki kominek itp.Do tych 269 jeszcze pewnie z 70-80 wydasz lekko czyli 340-350 tys za 102m pod klucz.Około 3300-3400za metr.Budując po kolei zatrudniając ekipy pewnie można to zrobić za 2500za metr pod klucz wtedy nie wchodzę.Za 80-90 tys się pomęczę z fachowcami i na nowe RAV4 dla żony zostanie.
> Tym bardziej że materiały lecą na pysk.Dziś znajomy kupił maksa po 2.65zł


WITAM!Jak Cię Tomku tak dręczy ten styropian zastosuj styrodur ten to raczej myszom i robactwu nie przypadnie do gustu ale wtedy pewnie cena trochę jeszcze w góre.Z tego co wiem to niemcy robią swoją płytę grzewczą właśnie na styrodurze.Styropianu nie ma odpornego na myszki i pamiętaj że one go nie jedzą ewentualnie w nim mieszkają.A poza tym możesz oblać na całej wysokości styropian cokołowy jakąś tam warstwą betonu np.5cm a z dołu to już raczej nie pójdą bo to dosyć głęboko i zagęszczony żwir nie da się w nim robić korytarzy lub ewentualnie można go uznać za bardzo ciężki teren do obróbki przez nie. Do pozostalej części to nie pomogę bo sam jestem jeszcze w fazie świstaka(takiej jak ty)ale założenia konkretne już są.Co do RAV 4 też mi się marzy ale jak już będziesz je miał zaoszczędzone to pewnie je wydasz na coś innego,może spłacisz część kredytu?No chyba że za gotówkę budujesz?Pozdrawiam

----------


## paulkate

Tomek131: 
Na temat myszy raczej wątpię, żeby ktoś tu konkretnie odpowiedział bo po pierwsze większość ma L stosunkowo krótko a po drugie jak sprawdzić pod spodem? Raczej trzeba może jakiegoś zoologa zapytać o zwyczaje i możliwości myszy. 
Ja o tym przed budową nie myślałem i jakoś nawet nie specjalnie się przejąłem tymi norami znalezionymi jesienią w podsypce wokół domu. Te nory były w luźnej warstwie piachu, którą jest grubo L wkoło obsypany. Sięgały dość płytko, tam gdzie i ja jeszcze mogłem rękami odgarniać. Im dalej tym bardziej zbity piach był. Mysz pewnie dałaby radę ten zbity piach zeskrobać ale co ma z tym odgarniętym zrobić? Musiałaby go na zewnątrz wynosić. Jak krety czy nornice ryją w ziemi to rozpychają ją na boki lub wypiętrzają. W ubitej podsypce żwirowo-piaskowej się tak nie da. 
Może amigo1974 ma rację, żeby styropian z boku zabezpieczyć. Ta część jest bardziej dostępna.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam budujących, planujących i tych, którzy już zbudowali.  :smile:  
Paulkate napisał:
_ Powierzchnia całkowita razem z garażem to 212mkw, a ogrzewana 160mkw. A więc w przeliczeniu na 1mkw to będzie:
~1650zł/mkw jeśli liczyć z garażem albo
~2190zł za każdy metr powierzchni użytkowej ogrzewanej (garaż gratis_ 
Gratuluję - porównując to do cen mieszkań wyszedłeś na duży plus. A co dom to dom.  :smile: 
Twoje wyliczenia potwierdzają, że podliczając  całość kosztów budowy domu cena fundamentu Legalett nie jest wysoka (bo zawiera w sobie składowe, które już wymieniłeś w innym liście).
Dziękuję Ci za te dane. Mam nadzieję, że pomogą komuś mało zdecydowanemu.

Tomaszu,
nie umiem Ci odpowiedzieć czy te styropiany są "myszodporne". To nie moja specjalność. Ale podpowiedział Ci rozwiązanie Amigo 1974 - styrodur.
Co do krawędzi, to u mnie od dołu są one pokryte zaprawą murarską i posmarowane czymś w rodzaju abizolu.
Z treści Twoich listów wynika, że podchodzisz do planów budowlanych bardzo emocjonalnie i traktujesz budowanie jako coś, co można zrobić łatwo, szybko i wygodnie. Tak się raczej nie da. Emocje w podejmowaniu decyzji są złym doradcą. No chyba, że zlecisz budowę ekipie, która wybuduje dom pod klucz.
Pogodnego weekendu życzę (u nas dalej sypie, ale niestety temp. idzie w górę +3 st. C   :cry:  ).

----------


## lakusz

> Napaliłem się na L i praefe chociaż nie mam jeszcze wyceny.Za dom modelowy parterowy Pref-bud chce 269tys.Do wykończenia wewnątrz-łazienki ,podłogi drzwi wewnętrzne.Muszę tylko o szczegóły zapytać ile styro (chyba 12 lub 15)czy i jaki kominek itp.Do tych 269 jeszcze pewnie z 70-80 wydasz lekko czyli 340-350 tys za 102m pod klucz.Około 3300-3400za metr.Budując po kolei zatrudniając ekipy pewnie można to zrobić za 2500za metr pod klucz wtedy nie wchodzę.Za 80-90 tys się pomęczę z fachowcami i na nowe RAV4 dla żony zostanie.
> Tym bardziej że materiały lecą na pysk.Dziś znajomy kupił maksa po 2.65zł


Tomku, to policz jeszcze swój stracony czas na pilnowanie ekip, ich błędy, i czas o ile dłuższy będziesz się budował !

----------


## tomek131

Za blisko 100tys warto się poświęcić.Za 10-20 czy 30 tys może i nie.Ostatecznie wole się pomęczyć i to ja zamast właściciela pref-budu kupie żonie np nową rav4.
Piotrze pisałeś ,że jeśli moje rozważania nie dotyczą styropianu po legalett to nie mają absolutnie żadnego sensu bo to styropian specjalny itp.Teraz piszesz coś zupełnie innego.Kolega grzeje wodę w 50m mieszkanku prądem i ma jeden grzejnik na prąd bo w drugim pomieszczeniu piec kaflowy i włosy z głowy rwie bo za prąd płaci  po 500-600zł , a tu za domy 120m ludzie po 280zł za ogrzewanie płacą

----------


## HenoK

> Paulkate napisał:
> _ Powierzchnia całkowita razem z garażem to 212mkw, a ogrzewana 160mkw. A więc w przeliczeniu na 1mkw to będzie:
> ~1650zł/mkw jeśli liczyć z garażem albo
> ~2190zł za każdy metr powierzchni użytkowej ogrzewanej (garaż gratis_ 
> Gratuluję - porównując to do cen mieszkań wyszedłeś na duży plus. A co dom to dom. 
> Twoje wyliczenia potwierdzają, że podliczając  całość kosztów budowy domu cena fundamentu Legalett nie jest wysoka (bo zawiera w sobie składowe, które już wymieniłeś w innym liście).


Dyskretnie pominąłeś bardzo istotną informację :



> (większość prac w końcu 2006 po cenach tuż przed boomem budowlanym) ale pozostało jeszcze tynkowanie elewacji.


*Dla podejmujących decyzję bardziej istotna jest odpowiedź na pytanie jaki jest koszt wybudowania domu z systemem Legalett dzisiaj.*

Taką informację podaje tomek131 :


> Za dom modelowy parterowy Pref-bud chce 269tys.Do wykończenia wewnątrz-łazienki ,podłogi drzwi wewnętrzne.Muszę tylko o szczegóły zapytać ile styro (chyba 12 lub 15)czy i jaki kominek itp.Do tych 269 jeszcze pewnie z 70-80 wydasz lekko czyli 340-350 tys za 102m pod klucz.Około 3300-3400za metr.Budując po kolei zatrudniając ekipy pewnie można to zrobić za 2500za metr pod klucz

----------


## Piotr O.

Henryk napisał:
_Dyskretnie pominąłeś bardzo istotną informację..._ 
Oj Heniek, Heniek czepiasz się!  :sad: 
Niczego dyskretnie nie pominąłem. Myślę, że każdy czytać umie i list Paulkate przeczytał wcześniej, wiec wie, że dotyczy to 2006 r. i braku ocieplenia. Pewnie nie zauważyłeś, że zwróciłem się imiennie do Paulkate dziękując mu za informacje, a nie do wszystkich.  :sad:  

_Dla podejmujących decyzję bardziej istotna jest odpowiedź na pytanie jaki jest koszt wybudowania domu z systemem Legalett dzisiaj.
Taką informację podaje tomek131 :_
Dokładnie tak. I skoro napisał, to chyba nie wymuszasz na mnie, bym powtarzał i zajmował miejsce. Mnie akurat interesował koszt faktyczny budowy Paulakte w 2006 r. i On zaznaczył w swoim liście, że było to przed skokiem cen.
Sam w ostatnich dwóch latach budowałem garaż z poddaszem, więc zdaję sobie sprawę z obecnych kosztów. 
A wracając do informacji Tomasza o domu pod klucz PREF-BUD - jeśli można mi coś radzić, to nie polecam. Ta firma jest co prawda już od lat znana na rynku, ale nadal jest podwykonawcą czyli... dolicza sobie własne marże. Polecam skorzystanie z tańszych wykonawców, bezpośrednio z firm macierzystych Legalett i Praefa. W przypadku domu o powierzchni 102 m2, pewnie parterowego(czy to typowy dom Muratora?), o jakim pisze Tomasz, takie rozwiązanie jest tańsze (można jeszcze ponegocjować cenę w Praefa).

Chyba jednak Henryk ma racje, bo w przypadku Tomasza trzeba cytować, by nie interpretował błędnie tego, co ktoś napisał.  :sad: 
_Piotrze pisałeś ,że jeśli moje rozważania nie dotyczą styropianu po legalett to nie mają absolutnie żadnego sensu bo to styropian specjalny itp.Teraz piszesz coś zupełnie innego._
Tomaszu, już myślałem, że temat styropianu mamy zamknięty, bo nikt się nie podkopał i nie sprawdził  :smile: . A Ty znów wracasz i do tego sugerujesz coś czego nie napisałem używając do tego wielkich słów "nie mają absolutnie żadnego sensu" - to Twoje, a nie moje słowa. 
Wygląda na to, że sobie błędnie zinterpretowałeś moje zdanie: _Acha, zapomniałem dodać - jeśli nie będzie to dotyczyć styropianu położonego w Legalett, to się nie trudź – strata czasu._  Zauważ, że nie pisałem o "styropianie specjalnym itp." - znów Twoja interpretacja.
Natomiast w zdaniu dalej wyjaśniłem, że mam na myśli strukturę fundamentu przez którą, moim zdaniem, żadne robactwo nie będzie się chciało przebijać.
Mam nadzieję, że teraz wyraziłem się już jasno. 

_...a tu za domy 120m ludzie po 280zł za ogrzewanie płacą_
Przepraszam, a gdzie tak napisali?
Idę z dziećmi na sanki, bo szkoda czasu na pisanie.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## tomek131

Fakt Piotrze,że czytając twoją odpowiedz na moje wątpliwości dotyczące styropianu pod i wokół Legalett odniosłem wrażenie że to jakiś specjalny styropian i moje porównywanie go do normalnego to strata czasu.Dobrze ,że wyjaśniłeś,że nie o to ci chodziło i ,że twoja wiedza czy coś jest w stanie zniszczyć ten styropian pod i wokół Legalett nie jest poparta niczym więcej poza własnym przypuszczeniem.
Dzięki za pomysł wykonania chałupy w sposób ekipa od Legalettu i ekipa od Praefy.Tylko czy oni robią w małopolsce to po pierwsze, a po drugie pref-bud robi od zera do nawet pod klucz.Pod klucz sobie odpuszczam , ale stan na gotowo do wykończenia wewnątrz mnie interesuje.A ekipa od L plus ekipa od Praefa + ekipa od dachu+pare innych ekip to w zasadzie normalna budowa bez komfortu, wtedy to w/g mnie traci sens.Zamiast 80-100tys drożej będę miał wtedy np 50-70 tys drożej.Zakładając nawet że pref-bud jako pośrednik zarobi na płycie i ścianach 30tys.
A z tym prądem właśnie przez przykłady takie jak znajomego(stare mieszkanie, ale wewnątrz nie narożne)50metrów kwadratowych, który za wodę i jeden grzejnik w pokoju bo w drugim piec kaflowy a pomiędzy pokojami kuchnia której ciepło z gotowania wykorzystuje płaci po 500-600zł miesięcznie.2 osoby dorosłe i dziecko.Stąd między bajki wkładam ogrzewanie domu 100czy 120m prądem za 300zł

----------


## paulkate

> Kolega grzeje wodę w 50m mieszkanku prądem i ma jeden grzejnik na prąd bo w drugim pomieszczeniu piec kaflowy i włosy z głowy rwie bo za prąd płaci  po 500-600zł , a tu za domy 120m ludzie po 280zł za ogrzewanie płacą


Ludzie przestańcie porównywać rzeczy bez podawania szczegółów. Skoro jest piec kaflowy to mieszkanie, o którym piszesz jest pewnie w starej kamienicy, czyli z fatalną izolacją i z wentylacją grawitacyjną, pomieszczenia w kamienicach są zwykle wyższe czyli kubatura do grzania jak przy 65-70mkw. Nie wiadomo też wg jakiej taryfy płacone jest za prąd. 500-600zł za mieszkanie w kamienicy to wcale nie jest jeszcze najgorszy wynik, pewnie dość często grzeją tym piecem kaflowym.

----------


## paulkate

I jeszcze jedno, podane przez Ciebie Tomaszu 500-600zł to całe rachunki za prąd. A po ciemku Twoi znajomi chyba nie siedzą?
Ja pisałem wcześniej w pierwszym moim wpisie, że całe rachunki płace zimą po 700-870zł (w tym ogrzewanie L ~450zł za 160mkw).

----------


## Piotr O.

_A ekipa od L plus ekipa od Praefa + ekipa od dachu+pare innych ekip to w zasadzie normalna budowa bez komfortu, wtedy to w/g mnie traci sens.
(...)_
Na takie zapis mam dla Ciebie tylko jedną radę, prośbę: poczytaj dokładnie co to jest Legalett i Praefa, a wtedy może zmienisz zdanie. Na dziś dla mnie jesteś w tych sprawach zupełnie niezorientowany, wiedza minimalna.  :sad:  
Aby Ciebie zachęcić napiszę, że trzy etapy budowy: fundament grzewczy Legalett, ściany prefabrykowane Praefa i dach domu parterowego, takiego jak Twój (102 m2 w parterze) możesz zrobić w mniej niż dwa miesiące, a nawet szybciej. Wykończenie przy dobrze umówionych fachowcach około miesiąca. Najpóźniej w czwartym miesiącu już mieszkasz na swoim. 

_Stąd między bajki wkładam ogrzewanie domu 100czy 120m prądem za 300zł_
W takim razie wystawiłeś Legalett bardzo wysoką ocenę  :smile:  , bo ja od 5 lat mieszkam w takim "bajkowym" domu. Przyjedź, zapraszam, zobaczysz.  :big grin:  

Bałwan śniegowy już stoi, sanki się udały, obiad mniam, mniam, a ten ostatni  we własnym, wygodnym i ciepłym domku z bajki.   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie 
PS Paulkate nie denerwuj się, bo szkoda zdrowia. Tomasz się szybko uczy.  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Piotr piszesz mi o warunkach laboratoryjnych (takich w których nowoczesny diesel pali 5l a potem na drodze okazuje się ,że 7).Wiem ,że mogę przy super szczęściu tak ustawić fachowców ,że to zajmie 2 miechy.Ale to powoduje fachowców od fundamentu,potem ekipę od praefy , potem ekipę od dachu, potem ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrze itd.Ze strony praefy wyczytałem ,że oni tylko montują ściany i kropka,więc to napisałem (nie mówiąc o tym ,że dalej mają info ,że ze ścianami wewnętrznymi nie trzeba nic robić co jest NIEPRAWDĄ,ale mniejsza o to.Pref-bud z definicji zaciąga to gładzią)
Dlatego myślłem o pref-budzie, bo mam wszystko na gotowo, zrobione przez jednego wykonawce, a potem bawię się już tylko z wnętrzami, a do tego mam sprawdzonych ludzi na miejscu.
ALe jeśli oni chcą przyciąć na jednym 120m domu 80 czy 100tys (a przecież normalni fachowcy też zarabiają i są to najczęsciej firmy również)to dziękuję im bardzo za taki komfort.O to mi chodziło.Natomiast budując ekipa od L ekipa od Praefy,dachu itp zaoszczędzę ile?A robi się to samo co normalna budowa-tyle że może trochę szybciej.Aż tak mi nie zależy czy to będą 2miechy czy 3.5.Chodzi raczej o jednego wykonawcę który ma to zrobić od podstaw do końca przy moim nadzorze

----------


## lakusz

> Stąd między bajki wkładam ogrzewanie domu 100czy 120m prądem za 300zł


*Czy zarzucasz mi kłamstwo ?
*
Ja w swoim 105m2 domku (h=2,75) na samo ogrzewanie, podkreślam samo ogrzewanie, zużywam 550-650 kWh na miesiąc  to przy całodziennej taryfie budowlanej i całkowitym koszcie 0,48zł za 1kWh (z uwzględnieniem abonamentów i innych stałych opłat już po ostatnich podwyżkach) wychodzi właśnie ok 300zł za m-c!
W wynajmowanym mieszkaniu 2 lata temu, przy powierzchni ok 70m2, na gaz było grzanie, ciepła woda ( 4 osoby dorosłe) i gotowanie w starej kamienicy z piecem dwu funkcyjnym za gaz wychodziło lekko ponad 400zł, teraz znajomi w tym mieszkaniu płacą ok 500-550zł w okresie zimowym!
Nie wierzysz, trudno, poza moim słowem nie mogę Ci tego w żaden inny sposób udowodnić, bo nawet jak by cię zaprosił i pokazał pod licznik do L to mógłbyś zarzucić że robię sobie obejście  :wink: , a to że L sterowane jest przez sterownik, który włącza go na 5 godzin (bo tak mi wyszło że jest optymalnie  :smile:  to na pewno powiesz że ręcznie włączam go na dodatkowe 3 godziny  :wink: 

Żeby dopełnić pełni formalności dodam że średnio co dwa dni odpalamy kominek na ok 2-3 godzinki dla klimatu. Podnosi to temperaturę na jakieś 5-6 do 22-23^C ze średniej 20^C.

----------


## Bartosz32

Witam.

Czy ktoś może odpowiedzieć?
Dlaczego w Skandynawii większość płyt jest robiona z kablami grzewczymi?

Napiszę tylko, że w płycie fundamentowej z kablami grzewczymi także uzyskuje się kumulację energii, wszystko zależy od warstwy betonu.

Piotr O. napisał: "Pamiętaj o zalecie Legalettu - kumulacja ciepła i jego oddawanie - kable grzewcze tak nie działają, a koszt zużycia energii jest znaczący."

Polsce jest już konkurencja dla Legalettu 
http://www.sundolitt.pl/produkty.php

----------


## HenoK

> Ja w swoim 105m2 domku (h=2,75) na samo ogrzewanie, podkreślam samo ogrzewanie, zużywam 550-650 kWh na miesiąc  to przy całodziennej taryfie budowlanej i całkowitym koszcie 0,48zł za 1kWh (z uwzględnieniem abonamentów i innych stałych opłat już po ostatnich podwyżkach) wychodzi właśnie ok 300zł za m-c!


Te 550-650kWh miesięcznie to w sezonie grzewczym, czy średnio w roku ?
To dosyć istotna różnica.

----------


## HenoK

> Witam.
> 
> Czy ktoś może odpowiedzieć?
> Dlaczego w Skandynawii większość płyt jest robiona z kablami grzewczymi?
> 
> Napiszę tylko, że w płycie fundamentowej z kablami grzewczymi także uzyskuje się kumulację energii, wszystko zależy od warstwy betonu.
> 
> Piotr O. napisał: "Pamiętaj o zalecie Legalettu - kumulacja ciepła i jego oddawanie - kable grzewcze tak nie działają, a koszt zużycia energii jest znaczący."
> 
> ...


No i znowu się natraziłeś. Nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem  :wink: .
To jest wątek opisujący doświadczenia mieszkańców domów wybudowalnych w technologii Legalett, a Ty tu wyjeżdżasz z jakimś SUDOLITTEM   :Evil:  . 
Musisz chyba założyć osobny wątek   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

----------


## tomek131

lakusz nie no spoko nie zarzucam ci kłamstwa ad persona , po prostu jakoś nie ufam w takie wyniki, tym bardziej ,że pisał tu ktoś,że płaci chyba900zł , nie mieszka to fakt to spadnie mu na ile na 600? A ty mowisz 300 w taryfie budowlanej  :ohmy:  
A powiedzta mnie:L na gaz to około 18 tys drożej , można by zamiast tego L na prąd ,ale z kolektorami próżniowymi do wody-ponoć około 20tys kosztują.To w sumie na jedno jeśli chodzi o inwestycje i chyba na jedno o użytkowanie - tańsze grzanie gazem ale dodatkowo płacić za ciepłą wodę albo , ciepła woda za darmo ale droższe grzanie prądem.Wyjdzie na jedno?
Najlepiej to gaz + kolektory + reku ale inwestycyjnie to 60 tys muszę dorzucić do wyceny którą mi zrobią bo 20gaz,20reku,20 solary.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam 
_- Czy ktoś może odpowiedzieć? Dlaczego w Skandynawii większość płyt jest robiona z kablami grzewczymi?_ 
_- To jest wątek opisujący doświadczenia mieszkańców domów wybudowalnych w technologii Legalett..._
Dziękuję Heńku, że pilnujesz tematyki. Nie wiem w takim razie  czy mogę spróbować odpowiedzieć Bartoszowi? 
Przejrzałem wspomniany adres i zamiast kabli grzewczych (rozumiem, że chodzi o elektryczne) zobaczyłem rurki wodne.  Zdjęcia wyglądają na zagraniczną budowę. Informacja na stronie jest bardzo uboga. 
Ciekawe ile domów ta firma zbudowała? Jakie ma doświadczenie? Jaki jest koszt fundamentu? Jaki koszt eksploatacji w okresie zimowym? Itp.

Jest wiele przyczyn, które powodują, że Legalett z Gdańska rzadko stosuje inne rozwiązania niż ogrzewanie powietrzne. Dla przykładu tylko te wg mnie ważniejsze:
- powietrzne jest bezpieczniejsze dla alergików (temp. niższe, brak prądów konwekcyjnych występujących w typowej podłogówce);
- stosowanie rurek z wodą wymaga kontroli temperatury zasilania (przy dość dużych skokach temperatury beton konstrukcyjny B20 może popękać, serwisowanie jest bardziej ryzykowne);
- w Legalett występuje znikome ryzyko jakiegokolwiek uszkodzenia systemu grzewczego z uwagi na zachowanie niższych temperatur;
- przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym niektóre firmy nie dzielą budynku na strefy tylko traktują płytę jako jedną strefę grzewczą, co moim zdaniem jest wadą (choć podział na strefy niejednokrotnie sprawia problem ekonomicznej pracy źródła);
- Legalett jest przeznaczony do ciepłych budynków o odpowiednio wymaganej kulturze budowy; 
- przy ogrzewaniu innymi systemami można ukryć niedoróbki (czy to zaleta czy wada?). 
Reasumując - każdy system ma wady i zalety. Dotyczy to również Legalett. Nie ma rozwiązań idealnych, ale są za to kompromisy i oczekiwania. Kilka osób pisało tu i podzielam to zdanie, że Legalett nie jest przeznaczony dla Każdego. Pisaliśmy tu niedawno także o tym, że Legalett czasem wykonuje fundament z rurkami wodnymi. W ww. powodów robi to niechętnie - są jednak inwestycje, które tego wymagają.
Dobrze, że pojawia się konkurencja (jeśli rzeczywiście taką jest), bo wówczas może doceni się wieloletnie doświadczenia Legalett i jego użytkowników – o czym jest ten wątek forum – dzięki czemu Heniek mi pewnie wybaczy.  :smile:   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## tomek131

W sumie to juz sam policzylem jak to bedzie wygladalo w moim przypadku i tak:
Z mojego projektu wynika iż dla 223 m2 ogrzewanych powierzchni przy kubaturze 873 m3 dom spali gazu ziemnego za 4 275 zł

Z tabelki jaką znalazłem:

Wartości opałowe różnych nośników energii
RODZAJ PALIWA WARTOŚĆ OPAŁOWA
WĘGIEL KAMIENNY 24 MJ/kg
KOKS 27 MJ/kg
OLEJ OPAŁOWY 42 MJ/kg
GAZ ZIEMNY 31 MJ/m3
GAZ PŁYNNY-PROPAN 45,6 MJ/kg
GAZ PŁYNNY- PROPAN-BUTAN 45,2 MJ/kg
ENERGIA ELEKTRYCZNA 3,6 MJ/kWh

Przeliczyłem jakie koszty przy innych nośnikach energi, gazu ziemnego u mnie nie ma i nie będzie:

1. Propan - 7469 zł
2. Ekogroszek 4893 zł
3. Prąd 12 017 zł
4. Pompa (sprawność 3,8 -rzeczywista innych ludzi, producent podaje 4, 3 162zł

Mając taki sam komfort jak gazem to różnica w ogrzewaniu rocznie to 4 306 zł rocznie

Zakładam amortyzację pompy na 15 lat, (niektorzy podają że mogą działać sprawnie do 30 lat, przynajmniej sprężarki SCROLL) czyli 15* 4306 = 64 600zł

Za tyle myślę że dostanę pompę ktorą planuję. Zauważ że nie policzyłem kosztów instalacji gazowej, wynajmu zbiornika, wybodowania komina za 10kpln (taka cene mam w kosztorysie). Biorac pod uwage fakt iż nośnika energi rosną i będę rosnąć pompa ciepła z roku na rok szybciej sie amortyzuje i coraz bardziej się opłaca.

Obawiam się tylko iż mamy zacofaną energetykę i ceny prądu mogą skoczyć z uwagi na potrzebę modernizacji sieci przsyłowych i limitow co2. 

Takie coś mi się rzuciło w oczy

----------


## Bartosz32

Henok napisał:"No i znowu się natraziłeś"
Znowu???

Myślę, że jest to alternatywa dla osób, które szukają podobnych rozwiązań do legalettu. A szukają właśnie tutaj, wielokrotnie padało pytanie dotyczące innych rozwiązań.
Forum jest właśnie po to, aby dzielić sie informacjami. Zgadza się? 
I nie opisuje doświadczeń z Sundolittem, podałem tylko info. tak samo jak wielu forumowiczów, łącznie z Tobą.

Jak czytam to forum, to mam wrażenie jakby było sponsorowane przez Legalett   :Wink2:  

DO Piotra O.
Piotrze popatrz na zagranicznych stronach i poczytaj, a sam sie przekonasz, że większość płyt jest robionych z kablami grzewczymi. Sam Legalett w Szwecji, Norwegii, Finlandii i innych krajach jest oferowany w 3 wariantach, także wodnym. A rozwiązanie powietrzne nie jest wcale najpopularniejsze.

Sprawdź, że Szwedzka norma mówi, aby pod fundamentem znajdowało się co najmniej 30 cm styropianu. A ile daje Legallet w Polsce? 20cm?
Poza tym Firma Sundolitt powstała 1968 roku i chyba ma większe doświadczenie niż Legalett.

Nie mam doświadczenia z ogrzewaniem podłogowym w płytach fundamentowych, ale bedę sie upierał, że najlepszym rozwiazaniem są kable grzewcze. 

Jak jesteś ciekaw jaki jest koszt fundamentu, eksploatacji itd. Możesz zadzwonić i się dowiedzieć.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## lakusz

> lakusz nie no spoko nie zarzucam ci kłamstwa ad persona , po prostu jakoś nie ufam w takie wyniki, tym bardziej ,że pisał tu ktoś,że płaci chyba900zł , nie mieszka to fakt to spadnie mu na ile na 600? A ty mowisz 300 w taryfie budowlanej


No tak mówię, nie wiem jaką "ten ktoś" ma powierzchnię, kto mu budował ten dom, ile ma niedorubek, jakie ocieplenie i tak dalej i tak dalej....

----------


## lakusz

> Zakładam amortyzację pompy na 15 lat, (niektorzy podają że mogą działać sprawnie do 30 lat, przynajmniej sprężarki SCROLL) czyli 15* 4306 = 64 600zł
> 
> Za tyle myślę że dostanę pompę ktorą planuję.


To uwzględnij że musisz mieć lub pożyczyć te 65 baniek, które albo mogłyby procentować zainwestowane ( te 4,3tyś z 65 tyś to tylko 6,7% w sklai roku), albo będą Cię kosztować jakieś 3-4% odsetek  czyli jakieś 2 koła rocznie - tak na szybko i byle jak licząc.

----------


## lakusz

> Sprawdź, że Szwedzka norma mówi, aby pod fundamentem znajdowało się co najmniej 30 cm styropianu. A ile daje Legallet w Polsce? 20cm?


1. w polsce mamy zdecydowanie inną strefę klimatyczną!
2. ja mam też 30cm  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Bartoszu
Co do izolacji - dobrze że ktoś poruszył ten temat bo może śladem Szwecji zaczniemy wszyscy budować domy o współczynnikach dla ścian zbliżonych do U = 0,17W/m2K i na stropodachach czy dachach zaczniemy układać od 40 do 60cm izolacji termicznej. 
Można pewne rzeczy porównywać, ale należy to robić z głową i z pełnymi informacjami o danym produkcie czy też o podłożu na jakim będzie posadowiony budynek. 
Sam napisałes Bartoszu, że:
_Nie mam doświadczenia z ogrzewaniem podłogowym w płytach fundamentowych, ale bedę sie upierał, że najlepszym rozwiazaniem są kable grzewcze._ 
A jednak wypowiadasz się tak zdecydowanie jak byś miał doświadczenie. Spróbuj z kablami i mam nadzieję, że za jakiś czas podzielisz się swoimi doświadczeniami z nami. Nie twierdzę, że nie masz racji tylko jak na dziś snujesz je na przypuszczeniach, a ja wolałbym rzeczywiste doświadczenia.
Dla ogólnej informacji:
Po pierwsze - Legalett zwiększył grubość izolacji z 16 na 20cm dlatego że jakość styropianu przy zmianie nomenklatury się zmieniła (kiedyś FS obecnie EPS). 
Po drugie - grubość izolacji od gruntu podawana w broszurach czyli 20cm jest grubością podstawową, natomiast jeśli konstrukcja na to pozwala Legalett również stosuje izolację 25 czy 30cm. Jest to również uwarunkowane oczekiwaniem inwestorów, co do swojego budynku. Niektórzy pisali tutaj, że chcą więcej niż 20 cm i jak ich na to stać, to nic poza względami konstrukcyjnymi nie stoi na przeszkodzie.
Pamiętaj Bartoszu, że piszemy o aspektach cieplnych, ale kluczową rolę odgrywa tu konstrukcja budynku (ilość kondygnacji, z czego wykonany, itd.)

Piszesz, że Szwedzi zalecają grubość 30cm od gruntu. Abstrahując od prawdziwych powodów, jakich tylko fragment podałem wyżej, dlaczego elementy brzegowe przedstawione na stronie Sundolitt mają podstawową grubość *10 cm* (część pionowa)?
Elementy brzegowe przedstawione na stronie Sundolitt są pokryte (na moje oko) płytą minerit. Wiem, że w Szwecji było dużo problemów z tymi elementami, bo płyta odspajała się od elementu styropianowego (oczywiście po jakimś czasie). Mam nadzieję, że technologia łączenia została poprawiona.
Podsumowując: 
System Legalett można dopasować do wszelkich oczekiwań. Tylko trzeba je od początku określić. Ja swoje 5 lat temu określiłem dokładnie i jestem zadowolony choć wiem, że technologia w Legalett i nie tylko w nim poszła bardzo do przodu. Cieszy mnie fakt rozwoju Legalett i wprowadzania nowych rozwiązań (co miałem okazje zobaczyć na budowie niedaleko mnie w tym roku).
I jeszcze raz powtórzę to, co napisałem w poprzednim liście:  cieszę się z konkurencji, bo wówczas może doceni się doświadczenia polskie i wywoła dalszy rozwój. A nowym inwestorom da to cieplejsze i bardziej energooszczędne domy...  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS Pomysł z zapytaniem w Sundolitt trafiony w "10".  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Nit się nie odniesie do wartości opałowych (post który wklejałem powyżej) i przeliczenia ile dom może zużyć różnych nośników energii??Z tym bym się zgodził że prąd 2.5raza droższy od gazu i węgla.Cały świat który grzeje tak mówi oprócz kilku osób na forum....

----------


## barzuc

> Nit się nie odniesie do wartości opałowych (post który wklejałem powyżej) i przeliczenia ile dom może zużyć różnych nośników energii??Z tym bym się zgodził że prąd 2.5raza droższy od gazu i węgla.Cały świat który grzeje tak mówi oprócz kilku osób na forum....


Na stronie Rockwoll-a (http://www.rockwool.pl/sw61061.asp) znalazłem kiedyś fajnego excel-a (stworzonego na podstawie zdaje się PN / EN) do obliczania zapotrzebowania energetycznego budynku (teoretycznego oczywiście) i wraz z przeliczeniem na różne rodzaje energii (węgiel, drewno, prąd, olej, gaz i co jeszcze dodasz). Jedyny minus posługiwania się nim to minimalna znajomość własnego budynku i użytych materiałów  :smile:  ale generalnie przy odrobinie wysiłku wszystkie potrzebne informacje można w sieci znaleźć  :smile:

----------


## lakusz

> Nit się nie odniesie do wartości opałowych (post który wklejałem powyżej) i przeliczenia ile dom może zużyć różnych nośników energii??Z tym bym się zgodził że prąd 2.5raza droższy od gazu i węgla.Cały świat który grzeje tak mówi oprócz kilku osób na forum....


Ja wybrałem prąd bo jest go łatwo uzyskać, np z wiatru i w tym momencie staję się niezależny od energetyki, nawet jak miałbym tej energii mieć 500W i tylko przez pół dnia to dla mnie w zupełności wystarczy - oczywiście podobnie będzie przy kablach grzejnych, pod warunkiem zastosowania firmowych i z odpowiednio długa gwarancją, bo co zrobisz jak jednak strzeli ? ja wiem że nie strzeli, ale co jeśli?

Dobrze jeżeli wybrałbym L na gaz, i musiał ponieść koszty komina, przyłącza i pieca, to przy moim rachunku za ogrzewanie 300zł do ilu bym zszedł? do 150? 120 ? To ile ta inwestycja by mi się zwracała ? A czy ktoś liczy że przegląd co roczny pieca kosztuje 300zł? że instalacje gazowe zgodnie z przepisami trzeba przeglądać co półroku i też ileś to kosztuje ?

Tomku... Czy 10 lat temu dokładnie w ten sposób nie patrzono na tych co przerabiają auta na gaz jak teraz na tych co pakują na ściany 30cm styro ?
Dlaczego to co robią wszyscy jest lepsze? Dlaczego ludzie jakieś 5-6 lat temu masowo kupowali piece na olej, bo tanio, bo wszyscy... teraz, albo dalej używają oleju i płaczą, albo poszli po olej do głowy i zmienili piece, najczęściej na olejowe, choć nie wiem co w tym przypadku jest gorszym rozwiązaniem  :sad: 

Ja nie twierdzę że podjąłem same idealne decyzje przy budowie, podgrzewacz przepływowy nie jest tak dobry jak o nim opowiadają, albo ja mam zbyt wygórowane oczekiwania  :sad:  Niestety był dosyć drogi, i nie daje pełnego komfortu. Ale kierowałem się myśleniem, że tzw. bojler to magazynowanie energii która jest następnie cały czas tracona, a w przypadku podgrzewacza, straty jest tylko tyle co nagrzanej wody w rurach...

----------


## paulkate

> Nit się nie odniesie do wartości opałowych (post który wklejałem powyżej) i przeliczenia ile dom może zużyć różnych nośników energii??Z tym bym się zgodził że prąd 2.5raza droższy od gazu i węgla.Cały świat który grzeje tak mówi oprócz kilku osób na forum....


Tomek131: Dyskutowanie z Tobą przypomina mi jedno z opowiadań s-f Stanisaława Lema, w którym bohater kłócił się sam z sobą tylko z cofniętym w czasie (uboższym o doświadczenia). W moim przypadku to jakbym dyskutował z sobą sprzed 3 lat. Wtedy byłem święcie przekonany, że droższego ogrzewania od el. nie ma i nie chciałem o nim słyszeć. Osobą, która miała mnie kompletnie dosyć był mój znajomy architekt. Próbował mi wytłumaczyć, że w moim przypadku (w nowoczesnym, dobrze ocieplonym domu) różnice w kosztach ogrzewania w zależności od źródła energii będą tak małe, że sens ma jedynie wybór opcji najtańszej inwestycyjnie (i bezobsługowej). Ostatecznie mnie przekonał (ale nie do końca, o tym może na koniec).

Z podanych przez Ciebie wartości kosztów wynika, że:
1)	Albo ktoś nie umiał Ci tego policzyć
2)	Albo z góry zakładasz fatalną izolację i/lub masz fatalny współczynnik zwartości budynku
Skoro dopiero pompa ciepła ma Ci dać koszt ogrzewania 1mkw zbliżony do tego co ja mam przy agregatach el. to coś tu jest nie tak.

Wiem, pisałeś, że nie wierzysz w mniej niż 3zł/mkw przy ogrzewaniu el. Pewnie tym bardziej kosmosem są dla Ciebie domy, które wogóle nie potrzebują systemu grzewczego bo wystarczająca jest w nich energia z zysków zew. (gł. słoneczne) i wew. (gotowanie, oświetlenie, ludzie, ...). Wszystko sprowadza się do odpowiedniej izolacji, braku mostków cieplnych, itp. Gdyby nie zwykłe oszklenie to i mojemu domowi niewiele by brakowało aby obyć się bez ogrzewania.

No a dlaczego pisałem, że nie do końca dałem się przekonać?
Nie uwierzyłem do końca w te niskie rachunki za prąd i zainstalowałem kominek z płaszczem wodnym jako alternatywny system grzewczy (grzanie CWU oraz grzejniki w łazienkach, pralni, jednym pokoju oraz w nieogrzewanym Legallettem garażu).
Na poprzedniej stronie dałem info jak rozkładają się u mnie rachunki za prąd przy grzaniu domu i wody tylko drewnem a jak tylko prądem. I tak dla przypomnienia:
1)	w okresie do 6 listopada woda i dom grzane tylko kominkiem. Rachunek za prąd w tym okresie średnio *213zł* miesięcznie. Przez ostatnie 4 tygodnie tego okresu spalone było 4m3 drewna za ~500zł. Razem koszt drewno + prąd 713zł za miesiąc.
2)	W następnych 2 miesiącach do 13 stycznia drewna na kilka napaleń w najmroźniejsze dni poszło może za 50zł. Poza tym wszystko prądem (89% na II taryfie). Średnia za prąd *727zł* miesięcznie (razem prąd + drewno ok. 750zł miesięcznie).
A więc:
1)	713zł to miesięczne rachunki przy grzaniu drewnem (podobno najtańsze) w cieplejszym jesiennym okresie, ale za to z wysoką temp. w domu 23-25st. i ogrzewanym garażem
2)	750zł to miesięczne rachunki przy grzaniu prądem (podobno najdroższy) w zimowym okresie, ale z tem. w domu 20-21st. i bez grzania garażu

Od razu przypominam, że powyższe kwoty to poza Legallettem również ciepła woda (ok. 80-100zł) i wszystkie inne urządzenia na prąd (213zł – wartość rachunków bez L i CWU).

Odkąd zrobiłem to porównanie nie palę w kominku. Dla tak minimalnych oszczędności nie warto się szarpać z drewnem. Chyba, że dla nastroju.

A po skończeniu docieplenia ścian rachunki zimowe jeszcze spadną.

Tomek131, ponawiam moją prośbę: Niezależnie od tego na co się zdecydujesz napisz tu kiedyś jak to rozwiązanie sprawdza się w praktyce u Ciebie.

----------


## HenoK

> Jest wiele przyczyn, które powodują, że Legalett z Gdańska rzadko stosuje inne rozwiązania niż ogrzewanie powietrzne. Dla przykładu tylko te wg mnie ważniejsze:
> - powietrzne jest bezpieczniejsze dla alergików (temp. niższe, brak prądów konwekcyjnych występujących w typowej podłogówce);


Każde ogrzewanie podłogowe prawidłowo zaprojektowane (nieprzekraczanie dopuszczalnych temperatur powierzchni podłogi - zależne to jest od jednostkowej mocy grzewczej posadzki, rozstawu elementów grzejnych, rodzaju posadzki) i wykonane (przestrzeganie reżimów technologicznych) posiada tę cechę. Powiedziałbym nawet, że przy ogrzewaniu powietrznym jest ona trudniejsza do osiągnięcia ze względu na dosyć duży rozstaw rur grzejnych (kilkadziesiąt cm).


> - stosowanie rurek z wodą wymaga kontroli temperatury zasilania (przy dość dużych skokach temperatury beton konstrukcyjny B20 może popękać, serwisowanie jest bardziej ryzykowne);
> - w Legalett występuje znikome ryzyko jakiegokolwiek uszkodzenia systemu grzewczego z uwagi na zachowanie niższych temperatur;


Taki sam układ kontroli temperatury musi być też w systemie Lealett. Co więcej w instalacji wodnej do przeniesienia tej samej ilości ciepła można operować dużo niższymi temperaturami (30 - 35 st. C) - preferowane jest to zwłaszcza w instalacjach z pompą ciepła. Przy ogrzewaniu powietrznym zwiększenie ilości ciepła dostarczanego do posadzki można osiągnąć przez zwiększenie prędkości przepływu (większy hałas) lub zwiększenie temperatury.


> - przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym niektóre firmy nie dzielą budynku na strefy tylko traktują płytę jako jedną strefę grzewczą, co moim zdaniem jest wadą (choć podział na strefy niejednokrotnie sprawia problem ekonomicznej pracy źródła);


Na ile stref można podzielić ogrzewanie w budynku parterowym o powierzchni 100m2 w systemie Legalett, a na ile w systemie ogrzewania wodnego, czy z kablami grzewczymi (oczywiście patrząc też na ekonomiczne aspekty takiego rozwiąznia)? Ja mam na powierzchni 108 m2 9 obwodów grzewczych, w których mogę indywidualnie regulować temperaturę.[quote="Piotr O."]- Legalett jest przeznaczony do ciepłych budynków o odpowiednio wymaganej kulturze budowy; [/qupte]W ciepłym budynku bez problemu sprawdzi się praktycznie każdy system grzewczy, może pomijając słabo kontrolowane źródła ciepła, np. kocioł na paliwo stałe bez regulacji wydajności.


> - przy ogrzewaniu innymi systemami można ukryć niedoróbki (czy to zaleta czy wada?).


Tego nie bardzo rozumiem  :sad: . W systemie Legalett błąd popełniony przy wykonaniu np. rurażu jest praktycznie nienaprawialny. Czy to wada czy zaleta ?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Henryku
Pełna zgoda, bo rozumiem Twoje komentarze do mojego listu jako potwierdzenie tego co napisałem, także dla innego ogrzewania, z jednym wyjątkiem:
- przy ogrzewaniu innymi systemami można ukryć niedoróbki (czy to zaleta czy wada?).
Moja wątpliwość była w związku na przykład z sytuacją, w której hydraulik poprowadził rury (rurki) w sposób nas rażący. Wówczas można je ukryć na przykład zabudowując, co można rozpatrywać w kategorii zaleta, a wadą jest konieczność tej zabudowy. W ogrzewaniu Legalett mamy równą płytę - nie ma co ukrywać.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Co do stref napisałem: _przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym niektóre firmy nie dzielą budynku na strefy tylko traktują płytę jako jedną strefę grzewczą._ (*niektóre firmy*). U mnie przy 95 m2 jest 6 stref.
Przy temperaturach pisałem w kontekście alergików i typowej podłogówki (takie są potwierdzone fakty).

----------


## tomek131

paulkate , to nie ja robiłem te wyliczenia skopiowałem post chyba z wątku o ogrzewaniu prądem.Przytoczyłem go, bo wynika z niego ,że prąd jest 2.5raza droższy od gazu co zresztą wszyscy twierdzą.
Powracając do mojego domu to myślę nad legalett +praefa + 20cm styro na ściany oraz 20 lub 30cm w posadzkę.Dom maks 120m.Chyba parterowy, ew z poddaszem które można kiedyś zaadaptować , gdyby np przyszło na myśl któremuś z dzieci mieszkać z nami lub gdyby chwilowo była taka potrzeba.Ale generalnie z założenia parter.Chociaż przy obecnych projektach domów to poddasze zawsze zostanie jakoś wykorzystane np trzeba będzie trzymać tam to co nie mieści się na dole.I znowu jak to zagrzać przy Legalett ?Jakieś zwykłe grzejniki na prąd bo co innego.L w strop nie wchodzi bo poddasze może nigdy nie być zamieszkałe.Narazie powiedzmy pokój dla gości jeśli jacyś się zjawią i trzeba będzie ich przenocować + reszta poddasza na to co nie mieści się na dole.
Np dom modelowy Pref-budu to 102m na dole i poddasze do adaptacji na takie właśnie cele jak pisałem o powierzchni 40m2.Może i nie głupi pomysł?
Chciałbym w tym domu modelowym (zdjęcia na www.pref-bud.pl) zrobić coś żeby było ze 30cm chociaż wyżej na tym poddaszu-w pasie kalenicy powiedzmy.Ale tego chyba nie da rady bo wyjdzie projekt indywidualny , a najlepiej jeszcze do tego wydłużyć i poszerzyć troszkę cały dom powiedzmy o 0.5metra do metra,ale wtedy już na pewno projekt indywidualny z tego wyjdzie za parę tysi

----------


## paulkate

> (...) wynika z niego ,że prąd jest 2.5raza droższy od gazu co zresztą wszyscy twierdzą.
> (...)


Większość zestawień z jakimi ja się zetknąłem porównuje ceny prądu z najpopularniejszej taryfy G11 lub również z G12 ale ze średnią dobową ceną z tej taryfy. Mnie do ogrzewania L wystarcza spokojnie tylko taryfa nocna z taryfy G12 a ta jest od tej całodobowej G11 tańsza o ~50% (u mnie dokładnie o 50,46% licząc wszystkie składowe ceny, tzn. również opłatę jakościową i dystrybucyjną zmienną). Jeśli jeszcze dla gazu (bądź węgla, oleju, itp.) uwzględni się straty ze względu na sprawność kotła oraz straty przy przesyle ciepła to co zostanie z tej oszczędności? 
Mnie takie informacje przed budową dały do myślenia. No i sprawdziło się. Nie tracę na grzaniu, zaoszczędziłem na budowie i zyskałem dodatkowe wolne pomieszczenie po kotłowni.

Co do Twojego poddasza to bym radził wogóle nie robić żadnego ogrzewania skoro nie od razu będzie używane. Ciepło wiadomo unosi się do góry i czy to przez strop czy klatką schodową poddasze też będzie pośrednio dogrzewane a straty przez dach przy dobraj izolacji będą minimalne. Jeśli okaże się, że jednak poddasze będzie kiedyś całorocznie potrzebne to wtedy wystarczy zakup małego lub średniego grzejnika elektrycznego akumulacyjnego, który też będzie wykorzystywać taryfę nocną. Taki „mebel” na poddaszu nie powinien przeszkadzać.
No chyba, że L jednak na gaz będzie wtedy chyba można centralne doprowadzić na poddasze.
A jeśli na 100% miałoby poddasze nie być używane wtedy warto też zaizolować strop do poddasza.

----------


## tomek131

Z tym poddaszem to jest tak ,że na początku nie będzie używane pewnie.Ale już po wprowadzeniu chce tam zrobić taki pokój dla gości gdyby trzeba było ich przenocować a resztę poddasza wykorzystać jakoś zgrabnie na rzeczy które nie zmieszczą się na dole.Tak więc jakieś komody itp.Może jakiś pokoik tematyczny by wyszedł jeszcze, gabinecik do spokojnej pracy czy cóś takiego.
Ponieważ nie będzie ono raczej na co dzień zamieszkałe ( no chyba że córka wymyśli ,że chce spać na górze,albo że ten gabinet do spokojnej pracy stanie się ulubionym miejscem domowników itp).Więc strop planuje normalnie ocieplić ,żeby nie tracić ciepła z dołu.Tylko znowu wtedy nie podgrzeje góry.I ten Legalett z dołu do poddasza nijak się będzie miał i trzeba będzie grzejniki na górę na prąd dać a to mi się nie bardzo jakoś podoba bo pewnie eksploatacja droga będzie.A jak to się ma jakby z kominka wyprowadzić na górę?

----------


## lakusz

Tomek, ja mam domek z poddaszem urzytkowym, ale L mam tylko na parterze, różnica temp. miedzy parterem a poddaszem nie przekracza 1^C przy temp. zew. do -5, przy -10;-15 ta różnica wynosiła 1,5-2 stopie różnicy. Jak na dole miałem w te mrozy 20^C to na poddaszu było 18,5^C (mam w jednym z pokoi wstawiony termometr z pamięcią). żeby teraz podnieść tam temperaturę o 1^C to wystarczy suszarkę do włosów włączyć  :wink: 
A tak poważnie to tam bedę nasze sypialnie, podobno zdrowiej się śpi w nieco niższej temperaturze  :smile: 




> Przytoczyłem go, bo wynika z niego ,że prąd jest 2.5raza droższy od gazu co zresztą wszyscy twierdzą.


Czy aby na pewno 1kWh energii netto z gazu kosztuje  tylko 0,2gr ? A czy przy tych obliczeniach uwzględniasz prawdziwą sprawność kotła i systemu przesyłu energii ?

----------


## tomek131

To pocieszające co piszesz, ale pewnie nie masz ocieplenia w stropie bo dom masz z definicji z użytkowym poddaszem.U mnie będzie pewnie w stropie 20cm wełny i wtedy te temperatury na poddaszu już tak wyglądać nie będą.
Ale jak zrobię poddasze to i w dach trzeba będzie dać wełnę.

----------


## lakusz

oczywiście że nie mam w stropie żadnej izolacji, i nie rozumiem po co ją dawać - niby ma to być jakieś wygłuszenie - akurat, te 5cm wełny czy styropianu coś dadzą  :wink: 

A w twoim przypadku, daj ocieplenie które potem będziesz mógł wykorzystać, np do ocieplenia dachu, , np. dodatkowym styropianem.

----------


## tomek131

U mnie najprawdopodobniej będzie tak,że dom parterowy a na poddaszu tylko pokój dla gości lub córy jeśli czasem zechce się tam przespać lub dla kogokolwiek to chciałby odpocząć lub popracować w ciszy.Reszta to pewnie suszarnia i jakieś pomieszczenie zabudowane jakimiś sprytnymi komodami pólkami itp ,żeby pomieścić różne rzeczy ,które nie zmieszczą się na dole.Nie wiem-zastawy stołowe,garnki, pościele, zimowe ciuchy i takie tam.Więc funkcja taka ,że w zasadzie nie ma poco tam grzać na co dzień, a przynajmnie nie do 21stopni).Ale czasem tam się będzie chodzić więc w zimie do zimnicy nie chce wchodzić.Ale jeśli wybuduje (po powiększeniu i małych przeróbkach) dom we wrzosach to poddasze będzie tam po zrobieniu go jakieś 2.10-2.15 na środku na wprost kalenicy i spadki na boki.Więc strop muszę zaizolować normalnie przy tej funkcji poddasza i Legalett wtedy pewnie nic tam nie zagrzeje (tyle co przez schody pójdzie a i tu myślę czy jakiegoś sprytnego włazu nie wymyślić w razie co jakby nikt tam tego np przez miesiąc zimą nie używał to poco w ogóle ciepło ma uciekać tam z dołu).Więc wychodzi na to ,że muszę dać izolację i w strop i w dach.Tylko na ile Legalett to poddasze podgrzeje przy zaizolowanym stropie i tylko tyle co przez schody pójdzie gdyby powiedzmy było ono używane bo ktoś bardzo by polubił ten górny pokoik

----------


## tomek131

Murator 1/2004
KOSZT WYPRODUKOWANIA 1kWh W ZALEŻNOŚCI OD NOŚNIKA:
1. WĘGIEL = 0,08 ZŁ
2.. GAZ ZIEMNY = 0,11 ZŁ
3. OLEJ OPAŁOWY = 0,17 ZŁ
4. GAZ PŁYNNY (PROPOAN) = 0,25 ZŁ
5. TARYFA NOCNA G12 = 0,26
6. TARYFA CAŁODOBOWA = 0,33 ZŁ

KOSZT OGRZANIA 150 M2 POW. (ŚREDNIOROCZNIE)
1. DREWNO = 1.200 ZŁ
2.
3.
4. GAZ ZIEMNY = 1.980 ZŁ
5.
6.
7. ENERGIA ELETRYCZNA G12 = 4.680 ZŁ
8. ENERGIA ELEKTRYCZNA CAŁODOBOWA = 5.940 ZŁ

Mój szwagier mieszka w Niemczech i ma ogrzewanie elektryczne. Płaci dwukrotnie większe rachunki na ogrzewanie niż jego sąsiad w identycznym (kopia) domku.


Jeszcze takie coś mi się rzuciło w oczy.

Trochę nie na temat,ale jakby ktoś mógł doradzić przy okazji :tongue: owracając do domu we wrzosach to bez sensu jednak ten projekt chyba i robota tam poddasza bo jest niskie http://www.pref-dom.pl/dom_modelowy/wnetrze.asp# ,nawet jak podniose sciankę kolankową o 30cm to wyjdzie w najwyższym punkcie 2.10-2.15.Koszty adaptacji tego poddasza będą prawie jak każdego innego a nie wiem czy tam się będzie dało spać latem-gorąco będzie pewnie.I przytłaczająco.Chyba musi być inny projekt , taki żeby poddasze było wyższe i aby tego wyższego poddasza było więcej niż tylko metrowy pas na środku wzdłuż kalenicy.Co myślicie?

----------


## lakusz

tomek a ty znowu swoje !
nie dość że murator bardzo świeży z przed 5 lat !!!, wtedy nikt nie słyszał o 30 cm ocieplenia z lamba 0,035, wtedy super wypasem było 10 cm zwykłego styropianu !!!
Po za tym może i oni podają koszt jednego 1kWh ale tylko przy uwzględnieniu strat na wytworzenie, bo nie wierze że uwzględniają koszt pracy i konserwacji poszczególnych systemów.

Super węgiel, bardzo nowoczesny źródło energi, ekologiczne i nie ograniczone - super, masę roboty, miejsca na piec, składowanie tego i kupa energii w komin i grawitacyjną wentylację w kotłowni jaka jest wymagana!
Gaz ziemny, trzeba być blisko sieci, kupa energii w komin i grawitacyjną wentylację w kotłowni jaka jest wymagana, do tego przeglądy pieca i instalacji gazowej!

No a olej to już 5 lat temu był mniej opłacalny od prądu, ze względu na koszty inwestycji !!!!

----------


## tomek131

Ok,Legalett na prąd +reku i kominek
A co z resztą ?Moje pytanie o to poddasze , poradzcie że coś.Może troszku nie na temat , ale nie do końca bo na parterze Legalett!

----------


## lakusz

> Ok,Legalett na prąd +reku i kominek
> A co z resztą ?Moje pytanie o to poddasze , poradzcie że coś.Może troszku nie na temat , ale nie do końca bo na parterze Legalett!


Podałem Ci jedno rozwiązań - jakieś przeciw ?

----------


## boruta1

> Ok,Legalett na prąd +reku i kominek
> A co z resztą ?Moje pytanie o to poddasze , poradzcie że coś.Może troszku nie na temat , ale nie do końca bo na parterze Legalett!


Ja mam ten sam dylemat i może wezmę L w stropie.

----------


## edzka2

Witam
Zgadzam się z Tomkiem 131, że Pref-bud chce za dom o pow. 102m2 269tys+Vat. Cena bardzo wygórowana nie jest, ale do niższych nie należy. Trzeba dodać, że zostaje nam wykończenie+kominek+rekuperacja.Ale jak na to nie patrzeć, to po opiniach na forum można stwierdzić ,że się opłaca. Ja właśnie chcę wybudować dom na legallecie w systemie PRAEFA. Firma budowlana mówi,że sam kominek wystarczy aby dogrzewać dom(oszczędnośc prądu), ale wydaje mi się, że rekuperacja to dobry sposób na rozprowadzenie ciepła w pokojach i łazience. Mam dylemat co robić. Jeśli ktoś ma doświadzenia bardzo proszę o pomoc. Jaki kominek wybrać do domu i co z rekuperacją?
Czy agregat do legalletu mam kupić sama, czy może to daje już firma budowlana?
A jakie jest rozwiązanie ciepłej wody w tym systemie?  :smile:

----------


## amigo1974

No rzecz jasna że też prąd do tego systemu innej opcji za bardzo nie ma!    :Confused:

----------


## tomek131

Jest-zrobić L na gaz.

269netto zauważ czyli 287 brutto.Do tego sztukateria na zewnątrz i taras musisz sama, plus całe wykończenie sama, noi kominek.Wyjdzie na gotowo ze 400.A nie bardzo tam jest gdzie co trzymać w tym domu, bo nawet żaden większy kredens nie wejdzie do salonu.
Ciekawe co oni tak w tym domu grzeją kominkiem non-stop, aż bucha z niego ,Legalett nie wyrabia ,czy tak dużo prądu żre?  :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Nie Pref-Bud to może sprawdzony od lat 
http://www.abakon.com/  :smile:  
lub jak pisałem wcześniej bez pośredników. 
Trafnych i ekonomicznych decyzji życzę

----------


## lakusz

> Witam
> Jaki kominek wybrać do domu i co z rekuperacją?
> Czy agregat do legalletu mam kupić sama, czy może to daje już firma budowlana?
> A jakie jest rozwiązanie ciepłej wody w tym systemie?


Jak dobrze ocieplisz (symbolicznie podam 20-30cm styro) to jak najmniejszy kominek !

Reku oczywiście i koniecznie!

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, przepraszam, że nawiążę do Sundolittu, właśnie dostałam wstępna wycenę, dom powierzchni zabudowy 167 m2. ok 30 tys. I tak, żeby malkontentom od legalettu nie było tak różowo - cena nie obejmuje instalacji ogrzewania, tę wykonuje odrębna firma, dodatkowo trzeba tez zapłacić innej firmie za wykonanie adaptacji projektu do wymagań płyty Sundolitt - póki co nie znam kosztów. I PiotrO ma stanowczo dużo racji - jak dla mnie - potencjalnego inwestora ich strona internetowa od kilku lat nie była aktualizowana. To nie jest wiarygodne -  a informacji technicznych stanowczo jest tam za mało - niezależnie od faktycznych możliwości firmy. POzdrawiam Kaśka

----------


## Tomocool

Czytam sobie wątek i muszę przyznać, że wasze rachunki za ogrzewanie są podobne lub nieco wyższe ( zasługa m.in. II taryfy) do tych co mają pompy ciepła pomimo, że są jakoś 4-krotnie sprawniejsze. 
Przyznam kusi mnie ta płyta, ale z drugiej strony chciałem zrobić gwc żwirowy między fundamentami, a nie wiem czy pod płytą będzie można (chciałbym roboty ziemne zrobić za jednym zamachem).



Pozdrawiam

----------


## amigo1974

> Czytam sobie wątek i muszę przyznać, że wasze rachunki za ogrzewanie są podobne lub nieco wyższe ( zasługa m.in. II taryfy) do tych co mają pompy ciepła pomimo, że są jakoś 4-krotnie sprawniejsze. 
> Przyznam kusi mnie ta płyta, ale z drugiej strony chciałem zrobić gwc żwirowy między fundamentami, a nie wiem czy pod płytą będzie można (chciałbym roboty ziemne zrobić za jednym zamachem).
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Pompy są 4 krotnie sprawniejsze ale przy takiej płycie z ogrzewaniem wodnym musisz liczyć że ta pompa pójdzie też tylko na II taryfie więc dużo taniej niż przy podlogówce w posadzce i z pompą gdzie wtedy musi chodzić również na I taryfie bo nie wydoli inaczej.Z GWC czy pod płytą czy między fundamentami to się dobrze zastanów nie wróżę Ci zbyt dobrej sprawności takiego GWC.Jak się zdecydujesz na płytę z wodnym i PC to GWC masz już w tym samym dolnym źródle co PC(grzanie i chłodzenie pasywne).  :Lol:

----------


## Tomocool

Pompy są sprawniejsze tylko czemu rachunki za ogrzewanie podobne (jest to ogólne moje stwierdzenie, bo tak naprawde zależy to od wielu czynników). Przy b. dobrze ocieplonym domu, dobrych oknach oraz reku pompa ciepła staje się raczej zbędnym wydatkiem chyba, że ktoś buduje duży dom rzędu 250-300m2.
Na pewno zaletą grzałek elektrycznych w legalecie jest prostota co wiąże się z długowiecznością (czytaj brak potrzeby wzywania serwisu).

Co do gwc to sprawa nie jest przesadzona bede się nadal głowił...
Poza tym jeszcze nie przebrnąłem przez wątki o gwc.

Dobra wróćmy do legalettu. Na ich stronie w opisie dot. wodnych wymienników ciepła piszą, że woda zasilająca powinna mieć temperaturę 45-75 stopni C. Chodzi właśnie o tą najniższą temperaturę. Nie pamiętam, ale napisali gdzieś, że do zasilania proponują gaz,olej bądź pompę ciepła.
I tu jest mały szkopuł. Dla temperatury 45 stopni C taka płyta będzie się cała wieczność nagrzewać. A wiadomo przecież, że pompa ciepła czy kotły kondensacyjne najlepiej, gdy pracują w zakresie niskich temperatur rzędu 30-40 C. Raczej lepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby zastosowanie koła na pellety badź groszek. 
Jednakże suma sumarum lepiej porządnie ocieplić chałupe+reku i legalett z grzałkami elektrycznymi.  :smile:  




Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

_Jednakże suma sumarum lepiej porządnie ocieplić chałupe+reku i legalett z grzałkami elektrycznymi.  _ 
I tej wersji należy się trzymać.  :smile: 
_Dla temperatury 45 stopni C taka płyta będzie się cała wieczność nagrzewać._
A skąd takie wiadomości, wnioski?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Tomocool

"A skąd takie wiadomości, wnioski?"

Grzałki elektryczne jak są rozgrzane to raczej ciężko je dotknąć. Aczkolwiek te legalettowe są w miare sporych rozmiarów lecz mniemam, że napewno mają temp. rzędu conajmniej 70-80 stopni C. W końcu temp. rzędu 45 st. C to temp przeciętnej kąpieli...

----------


## amigo1974

> "A skąd takie wiadomości, wnioski?"
> 
> Grzałki elektryczne jak są rozgrzane to raczej ciężko je dotknąć. Aczkolwiek te legalettowe są w miare sporych rozmiarów lecz mniemam, że napewno mają temp. rzędu conajmniej 70-80 stopni C. W końcu temp. rzędu 45 st. C to temp przeciętnej kąpieli...


Oj coś mi się wydaje że jeszcze trochę wiedzy na temat C.O musisz zasięgnąć ,poczytać i zrozumieć to wszystko!

----------


## Tomocool

"Oj coś mi się wydaje że jeszcze trochę wiedzy na temat C.O musisz zasięgnąć ,poczytać i zrozumieć to wszystko!"

Jeśli masz takową wiedzę na temat temperatur wejściowych z grzałek elektrycznych to się podziel nią - ja tylko zakładam.

Nie znam budowy tych wymienników, ale  mając temp. 45 st. wody to temp. powietrza wejsciowego nie bedzie miała wiecej niż 40 st. To jest mało jak na ogrzewanie powietrzne. Mamy do ogrzania kilkadziesiat ton betonu a nie kilkaset m3 powietrza. W końcu powietrze "przeniesie" ułamek tego ciepła co ogrzewanie wodne. Dla wodnego taka temp. jak pewnie wiesz byłaby raczej za duża.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## amigo1974

Nie znam budowy tych wymienników, ale  mając temp. 45 st. wody to temp. powietrza wejsciowego nie bedzie miała wiecej niż 40 st. To jest mało jak na ogrzewanie powietrzne. Mamy do ogrzania kilkadziesiat ton betonu a nie kilkaset m3 powietrza. W końcu powietrze "przeniesie" ułamek tego ciepła co ogrzewanie wodne. Dla wodnego taka temp. jak pewnie wiesz byłaby raczej za duża.


Pozdrawiam[/quote]Ale na pewno wiesz że temperatura posadzki nie powinna być wyższa niż 29oC czyli aby taki wynik osiągnąć potrzeba wody o temperaturze do 35oC z powietrzem wygląda to tak samo.Nagrzanie takiej płyty jest procesem ,w porównaniu ze zwykłą posadzką ,dosyć powolnym i wymaga pewnie jakieś 2-3 doby grzania ale też póżniej korzystasz już tylko ze zgromadzonej tam energi cieplnej(duża bezwładność)podgrzewanie tylko w II taryfie,brak skoków temperatur w domu nawet przy dużych wahaniach temperatur na zewnątrz.  :smile:

----------


## Tomocool

Posadzka posadzce nierówna - niektórzy lubią też wylać z 15-20 cm dla akumulacji.
Nie mówię, że temp. 40stC jest niewystarczająca - po prostu w przypadku ogrzewania powietrznego przy ujemnych temperaturach na zewnątrz może nie dać założonych efektów. Natomiast wodne da sobie radę.

Ale o czym my tu mówimy...

Dokupywanie do legalettu:
1. Pieca kondensacyjnego (7000-15000zł) + komin (~5000zł) =~12000-20000zł   

2. Pompy ciepła + wymiennik gruntowy ~ 35000-40000zł

uważam za chybiony pomysł  przy dobrze ocieplonym domu.
Więc dlatego...

Życzę wszystkim i sobie  :Wink2:   trafionych wyborów   :smile:

----------


## amigo1974

> Posadzka posadzce nierówna - niektórzy lubią też wylać z 15-20 cm dla akumulacji.
> Nie mówię, że temp. 40stC jest niewystarczająca - po prostu w przypadku ogrzewania powietrznego przy ujemnych temperaturach na zewnątrz może nie dać założonych efektów. Natomiast wodne da sobie radę.
> 
> Ale o czym my tu mówimy...
> 
> Dokupywanie do legalettu:
> 1. Pieca kondensacyjnego (7000-15000zł) + komin (~5000zł) =~12000-20000zł   
> 
> 2. Pompy ciepła + wymiennik gruntowy ~ 35000-40000zł
> ...


No właśnie dla tego ja buduję dom prawie pasywny ale z pompą ciepła i płytą z wodnym C.O i mam nadzieje że będę włączał ją na 4-5 godz na dobę.

----------


## lakusz

> Posadzka posadzce nierówna - niektórzy lubią też wylać z 15-20 cm dla akumulacji.
> Nie mówię, że temp. 40stC jest niewystarczająca - po prostu w przypadku ogrzewania powietrznego przy ujemnych temperaturach na zewnątrz może nie dać założonych efektów. Natomiast wodne da sobie radę.
> 
> Ale o czym my tu mówimy...
> 
> Dokupywanie do legalettu:
> 1. Pieca kondensacyjnego (7000-15000zł) + komin (~5000zł) =~12000-20000zł   
> 
> 2. Pompy ciepła + wymiennik gruntowy ~ 35000-40000zł
> ...


To jest słuszna koncepcja... ja doszedłem dokładnie to tych samych wniosków

P.S. do p.1 nie doliczyłeś kosztów przyłącza, i serwisu...

----------


## paulkate

I ja też mam ochotę dopisać, że doszedłem dokładnie to tych samych wniosków j.w. Pompa ciepła to ciekawe urządzenie ale w dobrze izolowanym domu zdecydowanie za długo się zwraca.

----------


## Tomocool

Witam Legalletowców  :smile: 

Ponieważ zima powolutku zmierza ku końcowi czy moglibyście wstępnie podzielić się wiedzą na temat kosztów ogrzewania za tą zimę.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## edzka2

> Napisał edzka2
> 
> Witam
> Jaki kominek wybrać do domu i co z rekuperacją?
> Czy agregat do legalletu mam kupić sama, czy może to daje już firma budowlana?
> A jakie jest rozwiązanie ciepłej wody w tym systemie? 
> 
> 
> Jak dobrze ocieplisz (symbolicznie podam 20-30cm styro) to jak najmniejszy kominek !
> ...


Witam Cię lakusz :smile: 
Firma budowlana daje styropian 12 lub15.
Słyszałam,że w legalecie sa problemy, aby móc sobie kominkiem ogrzewać dom. Czy to prawda?
Rekuperacja wiem,że musi być obowiązkowo.
A jaki bojler na wodę wybrać? Dom ma 108m parterowy, 3 osobowa rodzina.
A co z solarami? Proszę doradź  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam 

_Ponieważ zima powolutku zmierza ku końcowi czy moglibyście wstępnie podzielić się wiedzą na temat kosztów ogrzewania za tą zimę._ 
Jeszcze za wcześnie. Okres grzewczy kończy się zwykle w kwietniu.   :smile:  
U mnie ostatni rachunek, po uwzględnieniu podwyżki energii jest o 100 zł wyższy niż w analogicznym okresie rok wcześniej. Ale doszedł w domu nowy "mebel" - zmywarka i grzaliśmy bez ograniczeń.
Kilka dni temu gościliśmy p. Wojtka z Legalett Gdańsk. Przyjechał z kamerą termowizyjną i potwierdził nasze przypuszczenia - źle wykonane ocieplenie domu i zbyt nisko zrobiona podbitka stanowią idealne źródło strat ciepła (przy suficie nawet o kilka stopni). Czeka nas "remoncik"  :sad: .

_Jaki kominek wybrać do domu i co z rekuperacją?
Czy agregat do legalletu mam kupić sama, czy może to daje już firma budowlana?
A jakie jest rozwiązanie ciepłej wody w tym systemie?_ 
Oj widzę, że nie chciało się Komuś poczytać wcześniejszych stron, a i wiedza na temat Legalett skromna (znaczy się na stronie firmy większość info na te tematy jest  :smile: ).
Służę jednak pomocą.  :big grin:  
Agregatu nie trzeba kupować samemu. Jest on "sercem" fundamentu grzewczego Legalett i stanowi całość z pozostałymi komponentami w ofercie wykonawcy.
Rozwiązania uzyskiwania wody ciepłej są różne. Na przykład bojler elektryczny, gdy mamy "fundament elektryczny"; piec dwufunkcyjny, gdy mamy "fundament gazowy" itd.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## zakreconaelfa

> Kilka dni temu gościliśmy p. Wojtka z Legalett Gdańsk. Przyjechał z kamerą termowizyjną i potwierdził nasze przypuszczenia - źle wykonane ocieplenie domu i zbyt nisko zrobiona podbitka stanowią idealne źródło strat ciepła (przy suficie nawet o kilka stopni). Czeka nas "remoncik" .


witam, a jak w kamerze wyglądał fundament?
Czy oddaje cieplo na zewnątrz?

ja tez zrobiłam sobie badanie kamerą termowizyjną i muszę powiedzieć że pan mi pogratulował, po raz kolejny usłyszałam że nasz dom stanowi wyjątek wsród wszystkich innych   :big grin:  , ze tak docieplonego domu jeszcze nie widział!   :ohmy:   Jest jedno jedyne miejsce do poprawy - przypuszczam ze zsunela sie welna na podbitke. 

Pozdrawiam
zE

----------


## amigo1974

> Napisał Piotr O.
> 
> Kilka dni temu gościliśmy p. Wojtka z Legalett Gdańsk. Przyjechał z kamerą termowizyjną i potwierdził nasze przypuszczenia - źle wykonane ocieplenie domu i zbyt nisko zrobiona podbitka stanowią idealne źródło strat ciepła (przy suficie nawet o kilka stopni). Czeka nas "remoncik" .
> 
> 
> witam, a jak w kamerze wyglądał fundament?
> Czy oddaje cieplo na zewnątrz?
> 
> ja tez zrobiłam sobie badanie kamerą termowizyjną i muszę powiedzieć że pan mi pogratulował, po raz kolejny usłyszałam że nasz dom stanowi wyjątek wsród wszystkich innych   , ze tak docieplonego domu jeszcze nie widział!    Jest jedno jedyne miejsce do poprawy - przypuszczam ze zsunela sie welna na podbitke. 
> ...


A kto Ci wykonywał takie badanie kamerą?Czy trzeba za to płacić czy tak jakoś przy okazji?  :smile:

----------


## zakreconaelfa

Znalazłam czlowieka, ktory robi takie badania w lodzi i posiada kamere. 
ta przyjemnosc kosztowala mnie 600zl, uwazam ze warto za 600 zl spac spokojnie.....badz wiedziec co nalezy poprawic!

----------


## amigo1974

> Znalazłam czlowieka, ktory robi takie badania w lodzi i posiada kamere. 
> ta przyjemnosc kosztowala mnie 600zl, uwazam ze warto za 600 zl spac spokojnie.....badz wiedziec co nalezy poprawic!


Też tak uważam  :big grin:  Jak już się wybuduje też będę musiał kogoś znaleźć z taką kamerką.Nagranie masz na pamiątkę?Kiedy filmowaliście w mrozach(Jaka była temperatura)  :cool:

----------


## zakreconaelfa

> Napisał zakreconaelfa
> 
> Znalazłam czlowieka, ktory robi takie badania w lodzi i posiada kamere. 
> ta przyjemnosc kosztowala mnie 600zl, uwazam ze warto za 600 zl spac spokojnie.....badz wiedziec co nalezy poprawic!
> 
> 
> Też tak uważam  Jak już się wybuduje też będę musiał kogoś znaleźć z taką kamerką.Nagranie masz na pamiątkę?Kiedy filmowaliście w mrozach(Jaka była temperatura)


niestety nie bylo strasznych mrozow (-3/4) chociaz pan twierdzil ze tez taka temperatura oddaje sedno sprawy. 
Mam wszystko na plytce, na pamiatke :Smile: 

postaram się wkleic kilka zdjec w moim dzienniku, ale nie mam pojecia kiedy sie zmobilizuje :wink: ))

----------


## amigo1974

> Napisał amigo1974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zakreconaelfa
> 
> ...


No to czekamy z niecierpliwością  :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Właśnie dostałem wycenę z firmy Sundolitt na fundamentową płytę dla D04 Muratora (92 m2).

Kalkulacja  *elementów styropianowych* Sundolitt
L-element 400 120x556x400    S300mx    33szt.  - 4,956.81 zł.
Narożniki zewnętrzne               S300mx       4szt.  -    976,00 zł.
Płyta 2400x1200x100             S100mx     20PKT - 7,407,36 zł.
Płyta 1200x600x100             S100mx     1 PKT -     115,00 zł.
Izolacja 1200x600x100             S200mx     6PKT -   1,258,00 zł.
                                    14,713,17 zł bez rabatu

Akcesoria  gratis  :big grin: 
Kliny spinające            42 szt.
Blaszki spinające         42 szt.
Gwoździe plastikowe  2 PKT
*Transport na miejsce  ok. 700 euro*
*Prace wykonawcze bez materiałów na instalację grzewczą 50zł-60zł /m2*
Wszystkie podane ceny podlegają indywidualnym negocjacją .

W ofercie nie jest uwzględniony rabat  który może wynieść do 10%. Naliczany on jest przez Szwedzkiego producenta .Termin realizacji zamówienia na styropian to 2 tygodnie. Transport opłacany jest na miejscu po dostarczeniu towaru.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tak jak pisała tu wcześniej Katarzyna, brak jest ogrzewania.   :ohmy:   :sad:  
Na odpowiedź czekałem miesiąc.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Zakręcona... kamera wykazywała nawet ślady ciepła po przejściu stopy człowieka. Gratuluje tak cieplutkiego domu.  :smile:

----------


## paulkate

> (...) uwazam ze warto za 600 zl spac spokojnie.....badz wiedziec co nalezy poprawic!


Ciekawa sprawa z tą kamerą termowizyjną. Też o tym myślałem. Póki co chętnie bym zobaczył przykładowe zdjęcia innych domów na L. Jeśli "zakreconaelfa", "Piotr O." lub jeszcze ktoś takimi dysponuje i nie ma nic przeciwko ich pokazaniu to bardzo proszę (myślę, że nie tylko ja).

A jeśli można wiedzieć to w tej opłacie 600zł to ile zdjęć jest? Czy tylko ogólne z zewnątrz czy szczegółowe wew. i na zew.?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
U mnie p. Wojciech miał widocznie uboższą wersję kamery, bo nic nie filmował, ani nie pstrykał.  :smile: 
Na ekraniku widać było strefę zimniejszą i wyniki pomiarów. Całość wykonał gratis. Był przejazdem u innego klienta, który zimuje pierwszy rok w nowym domu i przy okazji wstąpił do nas. Takie są plusy skorzystania bezpośrednio z wykonawcy fundamentu poleconego przez Gdańsk - gratisowe pomiary.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## lakusz

> ja tez zrobiłam sobie badanie kamerą termowizyjną i muszę powiedzieć że pan mi pogratulował, po raz kolejny usłyszałam że nasz dom stanowi wyjątek wsród wszystkich innych   , ze tak docieplonego domu jeszcze nie widział!    Jest jedno jedyne miejsce do poprawy - przypuszczam ze zsunela sie welna na podbitke. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> zE


Możesz zdradzić ile masz ocieplenia?

No i jedna rzecz mnie bardzo ciekawi, jak na tej kamerze wypadł twój goły słup betonowy - bo dla mnie to "czarna" dziura w ociepleniu  :sad:

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał lakusz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał edzka2
> 
> ...


Styro, 15 minimum, jeżeli na ceramikę, lub ytonga, ale ceny są dosyć promocyjne obecnie, więc zastanów się nad 20. Jeżeli zamierzasz budować z silki to musisz do liczyć +5 cm żeby mieć taki sam współczynnik jak przy ceramice!
Jakie problemy? My mamy kominek i jest za duży, znaczy za mocny, jak się go fest rozpali, żeby dobrze się paliło, to jest gorąco, a jak się przykręci to szybko (relatywnie) wygasa - bardzo ciężko optymalnie go ustawić.
Problemy z kominkiem są takie że jak masz go sprzężonego z L to jak pracuje agregat to słychać (podobno - ja nie mam) szum.

Bojler, taki ze 160-200L. i mała elektrownia wiatrowa  :smile:  i ciepła woda gratis!

Solary na 3 osoby zupełnie się ani nie sprawdzi ani opłaci.

----------


## amigo1974

> Napisał edzka2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał lakusz
> 
> ...


A masz u siebie taki wiatrak?  :Roll:

----------


## edzka2

> Napisał lakusz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał edzka2
> 
> ...


Witam cię lakusz
Sciany są w systemie praefa i firma mówi, że styropian 12 wystarczy.
A dlaczego piszesz, że solary w moim przypadku się nie opłaci?
W nowym muratorze firma Viessman oferuje 2-szt solarów+bojler za 7777netto.Co ty na to?
Myślałam sobie aby ciepłą wodę mieć dzięki solarom(oczywiście wspomagać prąd) bo obawiam się ze samo grzanie prądem puści mnie z torbami.
A ile kosztuje taka mała elektrownia?  :big grin:

----------


## amigo1974

> Napisał amigo1974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał lakusz
> 
> ...


No na pewno dużo więcej  :cool: Wkrótce lakusz nam odpowie na to pytanie i czy ma takie ustrojstwo u Siebie bo jeszcze się tym nie pochwalił nigdzie jak na razie   :Roll:

----------


## lakusz

error

----------


## lakusz

> Witam cię lakusz
> Sciany są w systemie praefa i firma mówi, że styropian 12 wystarczy.
> A dlaczego piszesz, że solary w moim przypadku się nie opłaci?
> W nowym muratorze firma Viessman oferuje 2-szt solarów+bojler za 7777netto.Co ty na to?
> Myślałam sobie aby ciepłą wodę mieć dzięki solarom(oczywiście wspomagać prąd) bo obawiam się ze samo grzanie prądem puści mnie z torbami.
> A ile kosztuje taka mała elektrownia?


Co do styro, jeszcze kilka lat temu "mówiono" że 5cm wystarczy. A jeszcze dawniej nikt nie słyszał o ocieplaniu, robiło się mury 3W z pustką powietrzną i też się mieszkało, ale w takim domu szło pewnie ze 4-5 ton węgla i z 1-2m3 drewna!

Ja uważam że im więcej styro tym lepiej, a granicą opłacalności jest 25cm dobrego styro.

Co do samej praefy, to uważaj na duże przeszklenia (takie szersze niż 2m) może już technologię poprawili ale kiedyś czytałem na forum że ściany bekają w okolicach narożników przy takich dużych otworach.

Co do solarów, jak by kosztowały ze 3-4 tyś to może bym się zastanowił. A za prawie 8 to masz całkiem fajną elektrownię wiatrową. Która sobie działa i daje prąd który możesz wykożystać do różnych celów, nie tylko do ciepłej wody, czasem może trzeba w niej nasmarować, a przy solarach dopytaj ile pradu ciągnie pompka, jak często trzeba wymieniać glikol, jak często przeglądy, itd...

----------


## lakusz

> No na pewno dużo więcej Wkrótce lakusz nam odpowie na to pytanie i czy ma takie ustrojstwo u Siebie bo jeszcze się tym nie pochwalił nigdzie jak na razie


widzę że się zupełnie nie orientujesz, ani w temacie elektrowni, ani tym czym się chwalę - no może z tym drugim jest nie co inaczej bo jestem skromny i nie chwalę się wszystkim co mam   :Lol:  
Ale elektrowni faktycznie jeszcze nie mam, choć wynika to tylko z tego czego też nie mam czyli kasy na to - bo sama idea jest jak najbardziej słuszna i czym prędzej będę chciał ją zrealizować.
Dlaczego nie buduje się wielkich elektrowni solarnych a wiatrowe i owszem ?
Solary to taki kiepski i tańszy zamiennik ogniw fotogalwanicznych.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Wysłany: Pią, 19 Grudzień 2008 17:04   
_Koledzy, mam prośbę - nie cytujcie całych listów, a tylko te fragmenty, na które odpowiadacie (zwłaszcza w tematach pobocznych). Szkoda miejsca i przewijania  stron._ 
---------------
_widzę że się zupełnie nie orientujesz, ani w temacie elektrowni, ani tym czym się chwalę - no może z tym drugim jest nie co inaczej bo jestem skromny i nie chwalę się wszystkim co mam_ 
Noooo, z tą skromnością to można polemizować...  :smile:  

_Sciany są w systemie praefa i firma mówi, że styropian 12 wystarczy._ 
To są dane stare (inny rodzaj styropianu) - dziś przy Praefa zalecałbym 15 cm. Jeśli Praefa nadal zaleca 12 cm, to nie ufałbym.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
(21.03 - wiosny jeszcze nie widać, dziś w nocy -3, opady śniegu)

----------


## amigo1974

> Napisał amigo1974
> 
> No na pewno dużo więcej Wkrótce lakusz nam odpowie na to pytanie i czy ma takie ustrojstwo u Siebie bo jeszcze się tym nie pochwalił nigdzie jak na razie  
> 
> 
> widzę że się zupełnie nie orientujesz, ani w temacie elektrowni, ani tym czym się chwalę - no może z tym drugim jest nie co inaczej bo jestem skromny i nie chwalę się wszystkim co mam   
> Ale elektrowni faktycznie jeszcze nie mam, choć wynika to tylko z tego czego też nie mam czyli kasy na to - bo sama idea jest jak najbardziej słuszna i czym prędzej będę chciał ją zrealizować.
> Dlaczego nie buduje się wielkich elektrowni solarnych a wiatrowe i owszem ?
> Solary to taki kiepski i tańszy zamiennik ogniw fotogalwanicznych.


No wiesz ja miałem na myśli wiatraczek 3-5 kw a nie 100-300 wat.Też się wiatrakiem interesuje ale jak na razie słabo to widzę-kwestia magazynowania prądu jest do kitu w tym wszystkim.Wolałbym mieć licznik z energetyki coś w stylu wodomierz że kręcił by się albo nabijając kw jeśli ja zużywam więcej prądu niż produkuje  a gdy mam nadwyżkę prądu to licznik się cofa i ja pcham energię w sieć .Takie rozwiązanie byłoby super.  :big grin:

----------


## lakusz

> No wiesz ja miałem na myśli wiatraczek 3-5 kw a nie 100-300 wat.Też się wiatrakiem interesuje ale jak na razie słabo to widzę-kwestia magazynowania prądu jest do kitu w tym wszystkim.Wolałbym mieć licznik z energetyki coś w stylu wodomierz że kręcił by się albo nabijając kw jeśli ja zużywam więcej prądu niż produkuje  a gdy mam nadwyżkę prądu to licznik się cofa i ja pcham energię w sieć .Takie rozwiązanie byłoby super.


Twoje rozwiązanie jest realnie, ale nie z naszą energetyką  :sad: 

A co do wiatraczka, to wiesz 100W to sobie na kominie można poiwesić, a ja myślę o 3-4kW na 10-15m maszcie

----------


## amigo1974

> Napisał amigo1974
> 
> No wiesz ja miałem na myśli wiatraczek 3-5 kw a nie 100-300 wat.Też się wiatrakiem interesuje ale jak na razie słabo to widzę-kwestia magazynowania prądu jest do kitu w tym wszystkim.Wolałbym mieć licznik z energetyki coś w stylu wodomierz że kręcił by się albo nabijając kw jeśli ja zużywam więcej prądu niż produkuje  a gdy mam nadwyżkę prądu to licznik się cofa i ja pcham energię w sieć .Takie rozwiązanie byłoby super. 
> 
> 
> Twoje rozwiązanie jest realnie, ale nie z naszą energetyką 
> 
> A co do wiatraczka, to wiesz 100W to sobie na kominie można poiwesić, a ja myślę o 3-4kW na 10-15m maszcie


Wiem że jest to realne bo w "normalnych" krajach niedaleko nas takie rozwiązanie jest normalne i nikt nikomu łaski nie robi.Mam nadzieję że za parę lat tj.3-5 i u nas to będzie normalne i wtedy sobie zrobimy turbiny bo wcześniej tego nie widzę  :Mad:  Ja też jak już myślę to o takim 5kw tylko te są trochę droższe niż 7 tyś.Jak coś ciekawego masz na oku to prześlij link  :big grin:  Coś czuje że zaraz dostaniemy zrypkę od piotraO    :oops:  Ale prześlij  na priv  :big grin:

----------


## lakusz

> Coś czuje że zaraz dostaniemy zrypkę od piotraO    Ale prześlij  na priv


A dlaczego? Przecież to na temat L - jak darmowo ogrzewać dom L  :smile:

----------


## amigo1974

> Napisał amigo1974
> 
>  Coś czuje że zaraz dostaniemy zrypkę od piotraO    Ale prześlij  na priv 
> 
> 
> A dlaczego? Przecież to na temat L - jak darmowo ogrzewać dom L


No masz faktycznie racje  :Wink2:  To dawaj tu jak coś masz ciekawego  :Roll:  Może jeszcze innych zachęcisz do przemyślenia takiego rozwiązania  :big tongue:

----------


## paulkate

> Dlaczego nie buduje się wielkich elektrowni solarnych a wiatrowe i owszem ?
> Solary to taki kiepski i tańszy zamiennik ogniw fotogalwanicznych.


Po pierwsze to "ogniwa fotowoltaiczne" a nie fotogalwaniczne i poza tym, że na dachach wyglądają podobnie i potrzebują słońca to z kolektorami słonecznymi nie mają nic wspólnego (Określenie "solary" najczęściej dotyczy tych drugich).
Kolektory słoneczne nie produkują prądu tylko ogrzewają wodę. Uzyskanie prądu z podgrzanej kolektorami słonecznymi wody jest za mało efektywne i za drogie inwestycyjnie dlatego elektrowni "solarnych" bazujących na kolektorach słonecznych nie ma (chyba). 
Natomiast elektrownie słoneczne z ogniwami fotowoltaicznymi powstają ale najczęściej w krajach gdzie częściej świeci słońce (choć np. w Niemczech też są stosowane). W naszym klimacie lepsze efekty daje wykorzystanie wiatru a ogniwa fotowoltaiczne spotyka się raczej tylko w kalkulatorach.

----------


## Browar

widzę że ten wątek zmienia się w coś w rodzaju: "nowoczesne technologie w gospodarstwie domowym"... a ja myślałem że się czegoś nowego dowiem o L.
 :sad:  

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam 
amigo:_Coś czuje że zaraz dostaniemy zrypkę od piotraO  Ale prześlij na priv_ 
lakusz:_ A dlaczego? Przecież to na temat L - jak darmowo ogrzewać dom L_ 
amigo: No masz faktycznie racje  To dawaj tu jak coś masz ciekawego  Może jeszcze innych zachęcisz do przemyślenia takiego rozwiązania.

Amigo ma racje. Będzie już nie tylko prośba, ale też propozycja-upomnienie:
Panowie! To jest wątek na temat doświadczeń użytkowników Legalett i konkretna tematyka związana z Legalett jest jak najbardziej mile widziana. Natomiast jak chcecie pisać o: wiatrakach, wiatraczkach, pompach cieplnych, solarach, ogniwach galwanicznych, kolektorach słonecznych... - to załóżcie sobie *proszę* nowy wątek (po sprawdzeniu, że już takiego nie ma).
Tym bardziej, że piszecie o swoich marzeniach, a nie o doświadczeniach i ma rację Borwar pisząc, że zmienia się to w wątek w rodzaju: "nowoczesne technologie w gospodarstwie domowym"  :Smile:  ...zamiast o Legalett.
I do tego nadal bezsensownie cytujecie swoje prawie całe listy. Po co?  :sad: 
Pomyślcie, że pojawią się tu nowi i będą chcieli poczytać o Legalett, a będą musieli przewijać strony z Waszymi "prywatnymi listami" o...
Jak chcecie sobie we dwójkę popisać o wiatrakach, to słusznie sugeruje amigo _prześlij na priv_ .

Browar coś nowego z L nie tylko dla Ciebie  :smile: .
_Za około miesiąc powinniśmy wprowadzić elementy brzegowe o grubości 16cm + twarda okładzina zewnętrzna (Kamyk w kolorze brązu). Grubość okładziny około 1cm. Element na pewno będzie tańszy niż ten proponowany przez firmę S. Jednakże kosztować trochę kosztuje. Kształt elementu brzegowego będzie przypominał literę "L"_
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## amigo1974

> Witam 
> amigo:_Coś czuje że zaraz dostaniemy zrypkę od piotraO  Ale prześlij na priv_ 
> lakusz:_ A dlaczego? Przecież to na temat L - jak darmowo ogrzewać dom L_ 
> amigo: No masz faktycznie racje  To dawaj tu jak coś masz ciekawego  Może jeszcze innych zachęcisz do przemyślenia takiego rozwiązania.
> 
> Amigo ma racje. Będzie już nie tylko prośba, ale też propozycja-upomnienie:
> Panowie! To jest wątek na temat doświadczeń użytkowników Legalett i konkretna tematyka związana z Legalett jest jak najbardziej mile widziana. Natomiast jak chcecie pisać o: wiatrakach, wiatraczkach, pompach cieplnych, solarach, ogniwach galwanicznych, kolektorach słonecznych... - to załóżcie sobie *proszę* nowy wątek (po sprawdzeniu, że już takiego nie ma).
> Tym bardziej, że piszecie o swoich marzeniach, a nie o doświadczeniach i ma rację Borwar pisząc, że zmienia się to w wątek w rodzaju: "nowoczesne technologie w gospodarstwie domowym"  ...zamiast o Legalett.
> I do tego nadal bezsensownie cytujecie swoje prawie całe listy. Po co? 
> ...


PiotrzeO napisz jak cytować poszczególne elementy aby nie tworzyć tych długich kolumn za pomocą znaku cytuj ale tylko wybrane bo ja niestety nie potrafie!Ten element brzegowy też będzie ze styropianu?Jaki twardy?Czy będzie możliwość zakupu tylko tych elementów z Waszej firmy?  :Roll:

----------


## Piotr O.

Amigo
No, to w końcu już rozumiem czemu to ciągłe, niepotrzebne cytowanie całości - brawo za odwagę przyznania się do tego. Najprościej skorzystaj z metody, którą zapewne znasz z Word. Zaznacz kawałek tekstu ("zaczernij"), skopiuj i wklej (CTRL+C, CTRL+V). Ja dodatkowo pochylam cytowany fragment tekstu używając ikonki *I* po  zaznaczeniu tego tekstu.
Można i inaczej - korzystając z ikonki CYTUJ. Na przykład tak:



> Ten element brzegowy też będzie ze styropianu?Jaki twardy?Czy będzie możliwość zakupu tylko tych elementów z Waszej firmy?


Klikasz na ikonkę CYTUJ, wstawiasz skopiowany fragment tekstu z listu korespondenta, ponownie klikasz na ikonkę CYTUJ i masz gotowy cytat tylko tego fragmentu zamiast całego listu.  :smile:  
Minusem tej metody wg mnie jest to, że taki cytat zajmuje niepotrzebnie więcej miejsca w liście niż w metodzie pierwszej.
_Ten element brzegowy też będzie ze styropianu?_ Tak.
_Jaki twardy?_ Nie wiem - poczytaj u producenta o aktualnym elemencie brzegowym - pewnie będzie podobna.
_Czy będzie możliwość zakupu tylko tych elementów z Waszej firmy?_ 
...z Waszej? Ja nie ma żadnej firmy. Pewnie chodzi Ci o Legalett z Gdańska. To był właśnie fragment listu z nowościami z tej firmy i tam będzie w sprzedaży.
Pozdrawiam serdeczne
PS Napisany przez siebie list możesz zmienić, poprawić klikając na ikonkę Zmień.
Proponuję, abyś w ramach ćwiczeń zmienił swoje wcześniejsze listy pozostawiając w nich tylko ten fragment listu korespondenta, na który rzeczywiście odpowiadasz, który komentujesz. Z góry dziękuję.  :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## lakusz

> To jest wątek na temat doświadczeń użytkowników Legalett i konkretna tematyka związana z Legalett jest jak najbardziej mile widziana.


Szanowny Piotrze O.

Nasze wypowiedzi sa jak najbardziej w temacie wątku, to znaczy wypowiedź dotyczy doświadczeń związanych z używaniem L.
Przekładając moje wypowiedzi nieco, wynika z nich...

Przy dobrze ocieplonym domu zbudowanym na L - dzięki jego właściwościom -  możemy jeszcze bardziej zaoszczędzić na ogrzewaniu.
Dobrze ocieplony dom zapewnia małe zapotrzebowanie na energię na ogrzanie tego domu, a L zapewnia nam dużą akumulację oraz bezwładność oraz co najważniejsze w tym wypadku, bardzo niskie zapotrzebowanie chwilowe na energię elektryczną oraz bardzo elastyczne sterowaniem strefami które chcemy grzać !

Czy to nie jest na temat moich doświadczeń z L ?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lakusz

*zakreconaelfa* Ponawiam pytanie !




> Napisał zakreconaelfa
> 
> ja tez zrobiłam sobie badanie kamerą termowizyjną i muszę powiedzieć że pan mi pogratulował, po raz kolejny usłyszałam że nasz dom stanowi wyjątek wsród wszystkich innych   , ze tak docieplonego domu jeszcze nie widział!    Jest jedno jedyne miejsce do poprawy - przypuszczam ze zsunela sie welna na podbitke.
> 
> 
> Możesz zdradzić ile masz ocieplenia?
> 
> No i jedna rzecz mnie bardzo ciekawi, jak na tej kamerze wypadł twój goły słup betonowy - bo dla mnie to "czarna" dziura w ociepleniu


*zakreconaelfa* Ponawiam pytanie !

----------


## Piotr O.

_Czy to nie jest na temat moich doświadczeń z L ?_ 
To co napisałeś Lakusz powyżej tego zapytania: Tak - można uznać za związane z L. - choć raczej pośrednio, bo są to tylko rozważania teoretyczne, a nie konkretne doświadczenia użytkowania Legalett.
Natomiast:
- cytowanie całych lub prawie całych listów korespondenta, który pisał list powyżej lub prawie powyżej: NIE! 
- pisanie o: wiatrakach, wiatraczkach, pompach cieplnych, solarach, ogniwach galwanicznych, kolektorach słonecznych... : NIE!
- lanie wody po to, aby w tylko jednym zdaniu na kilkanaście, pośrednio wymienić 'L' nie jest tematem tego wątku.
Mam nadzieję, że widzisz różnicę. 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS I odpowiedz wreszcie zakreconejfeli

----------


## lakusz

> i


Czyli rozumiem ze można się tylko wypowiadać w stylu:
_"Mam legalet i jestem z niego bardzo zadowolony, płacę mało w domu mam ukrop - bo tak lubię. I w ogóle L jest super"_
tak ?  :wink: 

PS a jakie ona Pytanie mi zadała na które nie odpowiedziałem?

----------


## paulkate

Piotrze przesadzasz w drugą stronę. Temat wiatraczków akurat bardzo mnie zaciekawił. A ponieważ L jest najczęściej na prąd to jest to moim zdaniem jak najbardziej na temat.

Z góry uprzedzam, że cały ten dłuuuugi post zamierzam poświęcić na rozważania na temat grzania L darmowym prądem np z energii wiatru. Jeśli ktoś jeszcze uważa, że to L nie dotyczy to proszę po prostu przewinąć i nie czytać.

Okazuje się, że oferta przydomowych minielektrowni wiatrowych („wiatraczków”) jest już całkiem spora. Dużo wiatraków w Polsce powstaje a będzie znacznie więcej zarówno pojedynczych sztuk jak i dużych farm wiatrowych.

Wstępnie obliczyłem, że w zależności od producenta (ceny zakupu) wiatrak do grzania L zwróciłby mi się po 8-12 latach. Biorąc pod uwagę, że podobno trzeba się liczyć z trwałością około 10 lat to wypada na razie kiepsko. Ale jeśli zdobyłoby się dofinansowanie np 50% np z FOŚ lub z funduszy unijnych bądź innych to już się robi ciekawie. W dodatku wiatraki tanieją i są coraz trwalsze, a prąd drożeje i okres zwrotu inwestycji będzie się zapewne skracać.

Duża akumulacyjność cieplna L też do tego rozwiązania pasuje bo dom nie wychłodzi się szybko jeśli zupełnie przestanie wiać. 
Myślę, że odpowiednio dobierając moc wiatraka można agregaty L na stałe do niego przyłączyć. Przy dłuższych okresach bezwietrznych można się posiłkować np kominkiem.

Ale nie mam pojęcia jak to technicznie da się rozwiązać. Czy są jakieś przeszkody? Czy można wiatrak podłączyć do agregatów bez przetwornicy prądu aby zwiększyć wydajność?
Jeśli ktoś już w tym kierunku myślał lub ma wiedzę na ten temat to czy może się podzielić informacjami?

Sprawa wiatraków (lub innych ekologicznych sposobów pozyskania energii el.) może mieć też duże znaczenie dla Legalletu jako firmy. 
Od 1 stycznia br. obowiązkowe są „świadectwa charakterystyki energetycznej”. W dużym skrócie określają one dla budynków dwa wskaźniki, oba wyrażone w kWh/m2*rok:
EK (energia końcowa) – świadczy o energochłonności, można dość łatwo z tego obliczyć średnie roczne koszty utrzymania
EP (energia pierwotna) – wynika z unijnych regulacji dot. emisji dwutlenku węgla i poza EK uwzględnia też w uproszczeniu „straty energii potrzebne na dostarczenie energii do drzwi”.

Ponieważ w Polsce energia el. wytwarzana jest prawie w całości w elektrowniach węglowych oraz ze względu na ogromne straty przy przesyle i wytwarzaniu (konieczne rezerwy mocy) energia el. jest uznawana za zdecydowanie najmniej ekologiczną do ogrzewania. Z tego powodu żaden dom z ogrzewaniem elektrycznym nie zmieści się w normie ze wskaźnikiem EP.
Dla przykładu dla mojego domu (L na prąd) wg wymagań powinno być 159 kWh/m2*rok tymczasem mam wskaźniki:
-	EP = 281 kWh/m2*rok
-	EK = 87 kWh/m2*rok
Gdyby to był L na gaz lub nawet kocioł węglowy to EP spadłoby wyraźnie poniżej normy. Wg obowiązujących przepisów dot. świadectw energetycznych nawet gorzej ocieplony dom z kotłem węglowym jest bardziej ekologiczny od domu dwukrotnie tańszego w utrzymaniu ale z ogrzewaniem el.

EP znacznie powyżej norm może odstraszyć potencjalnych inwestorów. Nie każdy wie co dokładnie te wskaźniki oznaczają. Rozumowanie zazwyczaj jest proste: nie spełnia norm = jest złe.

Wprowadzenie kolektorów słonecznych do sezonowego ogrzewania wody obniża wskaźniki ale bez rewelacji. W moim przypadku zmniejszyłoby to EP o ~25, a EK o ponad 8 kWh/m2*rok

Aby wskaźnik EP przy L na prąd zmieścić w normie trzeba się zastanowić nad wykorzystaniem właśnie wiatru bądź słońca do wytworzenia energii el. Taki ekologiczny prąd gdyby zaspokoił całe potrzeby to obniżyłby wskaźnik EP co najmniej 4-krotnie.

Ciekawe kiedy Legallet o tym pomyśli? Czy wprowadzą agregaty, termostaty, itd. współpracujące z wiatrakami? A może nawet sami zaoferują kiedyś odpowiednie wiatraki?

----------


## HenoK

> Aby wskaźnik EP przy L na prąd zmieścić w normie trzeba się zastanowić nad wykorzystaniem właśnie wiatru bądź słońca do wytworzenia energii el. Taki ekologiczny prąd gdyby zaspokoił całe potrzeby to obniżyłby wskaźnik EP co najmniej 4-krotnie.
> 
> Ciekawe kiedy Legallet o tym pomyśli? Czy wprowadzą agregaty, termostaty, itd. współpracujące z wiatrakami? A może nawet sami zaoferują kiedyś odpowiednie wiatraki?


Co prawda wskaźnik EP nie jest jedynym kryterium, które decyduje o tym, czy budynek spełnia warunki techniczne, ale na niego w świadectwach energetycznych położony jest główny nacisk. Masz rację, że dla większości ludzi wysoki wskaźnik EP będzie działał odstraszająco.
Wiatraki to jeden ze sposobów na zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania domu z "L" na energię elektryczną do ogrzewania. Ma on niestety swoje dosyć poważne wady (duże gabaryty wiatraków, hałas przez nie wywoływany, zależność działania od warunków pogodowych). 
Innym rozwiązaniem na zmniejszenie zużycia energii elektrycznej jest zastosowanie pompy ciepła. Wiem, zaraz podniosą się głosy, po co w domu, którego zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzewania nie przekracza 100kWh/m2 rocznie stosować takie drogie źródło ciepła? 
Po pierwsze, przy odpowiednim zaprojektowaniu budynku nie musi być ono wcale takie drogie (piszę tu o pompie ciepła o mocy grzewczej rzędu 4-6kW dla domu o powierzchni 100 - 120 m2), po drugie pompa ciepła rozwiązuje także problem podgrzewania ciepłej wody.
Nawet sama firma "L" proponuje takie rozwiązanie oferując odpowiednie agregaty grzewcze :



> *CENTRALA GRZEWCZA
> Z ZAMONTOWANYM WYMIENNIKIEM CIEPŁA*
> Wymienniki ciepla typu IGV 3002 W oraz IGV 3004 W sa wymiennikami woda-powietrze pontowanymi w skrzyni centrali grzewczej, która calkowicie zatopiona jest w plycie fundamentowej.
> Wymienniki te wykorzystujemy przy zastosowaniu
> piecy tj. np:
> - piece gazowe,
> - piece olejowe,
> - *pompy ciepla,*
> itp.


Nie rozwiązuje to jednak problemu do końca z jednego powodu. *Taki agregat nie będzie poprawnie i ekonomicznie współpracował z pompą ciepła.*
Już tłumaczę dlaczego. Instalacja grzewcza "L" z kanałami powietrznymi potrzebuje stosunkowo wysokich parametrów ogrzewanego powietrza. 
Z danych agregatu grzewczego : moc 4kW, przepływ powietrza 550 m3/h wynika, że różnica temperatur pomiędzy początkiem i końcem rury grzewczej wynosi ok. 23 st. C. Ponieważ powracające do agregatu powietrze nie schłodzi się niżej niż temperatura posadzki, to przy założeniu tej temperatury np. 23 st. C do kanałów nawiewane musi być powietrze o temperaturze min. 46 st. C. Oczywiście wymiennik woda-powietrze również dla swego działania musi mieć temperaturę wyższą niż ogrzewane powietrze. Tak więc temperatura wody grzewczej w agregacie to min. 50 st. C. Taka temperatura nie jest problemem dla kominków z płaszczem wodnym, kotłów gazowych  (chociaż kondensacyjne tracą już przy niej swoją wysoką sprawność), czy olejowych. Poradzi sobie z nią także pompa ciepła, tylko jej COP będzie prawdopodobnie poniżej 3,0. Dla porównania pompa ciepła współpracująca z niskotemperaturowym wodnym ogrzewaniem podłogowym osiąga średnioroczne COP rzędu 4,0.
Myślę, że przy planowaniu ogrzewania z fundamentem grzewczym rozważyć także ten aspekt.

----------


## lakusz

> Wstępnie obliczyłem, że w zależności od producenta (ceny zakupu) wiatrak do grzania L zwróciłby mi się po 8-12 latach.
> ...
> Ale nie mam pojęcia jak to technicznie da się rozwiązać. Czy są jakieś przeszkody? Czy można wiatrak podłączyć do agregatów bez przetwornicy prądu aby zwiększyć wydajność?
> ...
> EP znacznie powyżej norm może odstraszyć potencjalnych inwestorów. Nie każdy wie co dokładnie te wskaźniki oznaczają. Rozumowanie zazwyczaj jest proste: nie spełnia norm = jest złe.


*Paulkate*
1. czas zwrotu mi wychodzi na poziomie 6-8 lat przy uwzględnieniu tylko 10% wzrostu kosztów prądu, a realnie wzrasta więcej. 
2.Sprawa jest wybitnie prosta  :smile:  Jedyny mały kłopocik to znalezienie wiatraka o podobnych wymiarach, i parametrach na prad stały - tym zajmę się na samym końcu, bo zawsze można tylko jego samego zasila po przetwornicy, a grzałki zasilać ze stałego - mała przeróbka centralki i gotowe. 
3. Chcesz mieć dobre EP i masz kominek, to ustaw sobie lub podaj audytorowi że w 90% twój dom ogrzewasz kominkiem  :smile: 
Ja przy EP na poziomie 60kWh, EK mam 56kWh
Natomiast jak ustawię że kominek daje mi tylko 10%, to mam EP 121 (jeszcze spokojnie mieszczę się w normie) a EK = 44  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Piotrze u nas fcet sprzedaje dom wybudowany z płytyw roku 1984!.Nie może sprzedać już ze 2lata chociaż chce marne grosze bo każdy mówi eeee tam dom z płyty , to jakiś wynalazek , pewnie spękane wszystko itp itd.
Myśle ,że jak kiedyś przyjdzie sprzedać taki Legalett + Praefa to będzie to nie do sprzedania

----------


## Fantom72

Jeszcze słowo w sprawie myszy.
Czytałem na jednej z niemieckich stron, że styropian pod płytą fundamentową zabezpiecza warstwa tłucznia. Można też zastosować warstwę chudego betonu. 
Tzn. wymieszać cement z piaskiem, wyrównać, zagęścić i kłaść styro.  :cool:

----------


## Piotr O.

_Piotrze u nas fcet sprzedaje dom wybudowany z płytyw roku 1984!.Nie może sprzedać już ze 2lata chociaż chce marne grosze bo każdy mówi eeee tam dom z płyty , to jakiś wynalazek , pewnie spękane wszystko itp itd._ 
Może i tak być. Nam też rodzina, znajomi i nieznajomi  początkowo odradzali. Dziś oglądają z uznaniem. Jak wszystko co nowe - budzi nieufność, obawy...
Nie znam tematu tamtego domu, więc trudno mi się jest wypowiadać.
Trzeba by znać szczegóły.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc dobrego tygodnia
PS Robi się wiosennie, więc pora zabrać się do konkretnej pracy... na polu - jak mawiają miejscowi lub na dworze.   :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Nie no , ja nie wątpię ,że będą oglądać z uznaniem.Wszak nie różni się niczym lub prawie niczym na zewnątrz i wewnątrz od zwykłego domu.Tyle ,że wystąpi problem jak z jakiś powodów, które zawsze mogą zaistnieć ,przyjdzie taki dom sprzedać (oby nie zaszła konieczność szybkiej sprzedaży bo to już klops całkowity na bank) i gość który będzie dzwonił z ogłoszenia zapyta -a z czego ten dom Panie? A z płyty ...
Noi mamy kłopot na 99,9 procenta z taką chałupą.Mając wybór ,każdy wybierze tradycyjnie murowany.Taki z płyt może i ktoś kupi pod warunkiem ,że cena będzie duuużo niższa.Oby nie 50 procent niższa.Biorąc pod uwagę fakt ,że taki dom na etapie budowy jest droższy od tradycyjnego to mój zapał do budowy tego domu wypala się w bardzo szybkim tempie

----------


## Piotr O.

_Tyle ,że wystąpi problem jak z jakiś powodów, które zawsze mogą zaistnieć ,przyjdzie taki dom sprzedać (...). Noi mamy kłopot na 99,9 procenta z taką chałupą.Mając wybór ,każdy wybierze tradycyjnie murowany.Taki z płyt może i ktoś kupi pod warunkiem ,że cena będzie duuużo niższa_
Noooo, patrzcie Go jaki pewny, wymyślił prawie jednoznaczne wyroki: *zawsze*, *na 99,9 procent*, *każdy wybierze*, *może i ktoś kupi*, *pod warunkiem*, *będzie duuużo niższa*.
To się nazywa manipulacja i uogólnianie, używanie dużych kwantyfikatorów (typu: *zawsze*,* każdy*).  :Lol:   :smile:   :sad: 
Czy nie piszesz przypadkiem o domu z XX wieku, z  1984 r. Mamy wiek XXI, rok 2009, żyjemy w innym świecie, w UE, więcej jeździmy i więcej widzimy.  :smile:  Nowoczesne technologie przez te 25 lat stały się popularne i społeczeństwo bardziej wyedukowane. Pewnie czytujesz przynajmniej "Murator", więc wiesz jak to się zmieniło.   :Confused:  Moim zdaniem nisko oceniasz polskich inwestorów.
Nie wierzysz? - zajrzyj na przykład tu:  http://www.miniwille.com.pl  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## tomek131

Gdyby tak było, to pewnie te domy nie stanowiłyby śladowego procenta wszystkich budowanych domów.Między innymi z tego powodu nikt lub prawie nikt takiego domu może nie chcieć kupić

----------


## katarzynap3

Wiesz, sama nie kupiłabym takiego domu z płyty, bo znając życie i ówczesne czasy zrobił go sobie ktoś wykorzystując płyty azbestowe. 
 Nie wiem, czy pamiętacie jaka była reklama keramzytu - (niezaleznie, czy w formie gotowej płyty ściennej, czy pustaka) pięknie kwitnące rośliny jako przejaw zdrowego powietrza w tym domu. Tak więc życzę wszystki, żeby w swoich domach znaleźli właśnie takie pięknie kwitnące rośliny i własne rodziny bo w końcu po to budujemy domy  :smile: 
P.S. Sama zamówiłam Legalett i Praefę - nie lubię podróbek.

----------


## jakubt.

Witam wszystkich.

Czy ktoś może mi dać namiary na firmy wykonujące płyte fundamentową z legalett w woj. śląskim okolice bielska,żywca.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Browar

Jakiś czas temu pojawił się pościk na temat wymiennika kominowego współpracującego z L. i smrodu "palonego cynku"  jaki się roznosi po domu z nagrzanych rur wymiennika gdy palimy w kominku. 

Czy ktoś miał już może podobne doświadczenia? Czy L. jakoś usprawniła ostatnimi czasy ten system? Jestem bardzo ciekaw gdyż czas montażu zbliża się nieubłaganie a ja ciągle nie wiem czy montować wymiennik czy nie   :Confused: 

I co można zrobić z takim wymiennikiem poza okresem grzewczym gdy będę chciał zapalic w kominku tylko dla samgo klimatu, bez ogrzewania płyty? 

Jeśli ustawię termoregulator tak, żeby L się nie właczał (żeby ciepłe powietrze nie krazylo w obwodzie) to rury chyba się jeszcze bardziej nagrzeją co = większy smród... ?     :Roll:  

mam dylemacik

pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

Jakubie,
trochę wcześniej była informacja o firmie Abakon z Bielska.
Browar, 
sprawa wyłączania poza okresem grzewczym jest wg mnie prosta - w obwód czujnika temp. wstawiasz dowolny, prosty wyłącznik. Ale czy rzeczywiście będziesz palił latem w kominku?  :smile:   :big grin: 
Wymiennik w ostatnich latach był modyfikowany.
O smrodzie "palonego cynku" pierwszy raz słyszę.
Najlepiej zapytaj p. Wojtka z Legalett.
Powodzenia!
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS Na jakim etapie budowy jesteś?[/i]

----------


## Browar

> Browar, 
> sprawa wyłączania poza okresem grzewczym jest wg mnie prosta - w obwód czujnika temp. wstawiasz dowolny, prosty wyłącznik. Ale czy rzeczywiście będziesz palił latem w kominku?  
> Wymiennik w ostatnich latach był modyfikowany.
> O smrodzie "palonego cynku" pierwszy raz słyszę.
> Najlepiej zapytaj p. Wojtka z Legalett.
> Powodzenia!
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie
> PS Na jakim etapie budowy jesteś?[/i]


Witaj Piotrze,

Wspominając stare czasy już miałem się z Tobą pokłócić  i zarzucić że nie pamiętasz co ludzie piszą w Twoim wątku i takie tam ...  :wink:  Ale do rzeczy...


strona 16-sta tego wątku - kolega parafawel pisał o psujących się czujnikach ciepła przy wymienniku:
_
Jeżeli ktokolwiek chciałby się zdecydować na wkład Legalett do kominka to z całego serca odradzam do momentu kiedy nie zaczną stosować czujników temperatury z prawdziwego zdarzenia , do odpowiedniej temperatury (powyżej 250st.C). W ciągu jednego sezonu grzewczego wymieniali mi trzy razy , teraz czekam na kolejną wymianę ._  

Rzeczywiście nie pisał na forum o "wypalanym cynku"... o tym napisał na priw gdy pytałem go o szczegóły (parafawel mam nadzieję że się nie obrazisz jak to zacytuję...):

_"Ale tak jak pisałem zastanów się dobrze nad wymiennikiem w kominku jeżeli masz dostać te same czujniki temperatury co ja, a z tego co się orientuję to nic w tej kwestii nie zmienili. 
Jeżeli czujnik ci nawali a będziesz palił w kominku to wymiennik nagrzewając się w komorze spalania , ponieważ jest ocynkowany i nie ma chłodzenia od powietrza które przechodzi przez niego kiedy legalett działa, będzie potwornie śmierdział wypalanym ocynkiem."_


O to własnie mi chodziło - temat utkwił mi w pamięci i byłem przekonany że widziałem to na forum. Ale cóż też się czasem mylę  :wink: 

jednak co do Twojego pytania:  _Ale czy rzeczywiście będziesz palił latem w kominku? _   to kto mówi że latem?   Miałem na myśli wiosnę albo jesień (wiem że ostatni trudno w to uwierzyć ale bywają jeszcze takie pory roku) kiedy jeszcze nie trzeba grzać za to kominek przyjemnie rozpalić. I co wtedy? smród? 

Owszem zapytam pana Wojtka przy najbliższej okazji ale pytałem o spostrzeżenia użytkowników wymiennika kominkowego a z tego co wiem Ty takowego nie masz więc ponawiam pytanie do reszty forumowiczów....


ps. 

Wykańczam sobie domek - kładę płyteczki, parkieciki, i inee takie duperszmity... to dopiero jest jazda  :Confused:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie 

Browar

----------


## paulkate

*@lakusz*
Masz jak najbardziej rację. Aby świadectwo energetyczne przy L elektrycznym ładnie wyglądało to trzeba podać kominek jako główne źródło ciepła. Sam zajmuję certyfikatami energetycznymi więc dla swojego domu obliczałem na różne sposoby. Oczywiście dla własnej informacji bo świadectwa sam sobie wystawić nie mogę.
Tobie gratuluję niskich wartości EK. Ja mam jeszcze trochę do zrobienia przy domu ale do takich wartości nie dojdę.

*@tomek131*
Nie pierwszy raz uogólniasz i oceniasz nie znając i nie podając szczegółów. Piotr już na ten temat odpowiedział. Ja dodam, że w mojej okolicy sytuacja jest odwrotna do tego co Ty "stwierdziłeś na 99,9%". Tzn. ciężko jest u nas sprzedać i/lub wybudować tradycyjny dom ze względu na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Od czasu kiedy się wprowadziłem rozpoczęły się 4 nowe budowy z tego 3 na płytach fundamentowych (ja jako jedyny mam L). Już chyba wcześniej pisałem, że też planowałem tradycyjne fundamenty ale woda zalewająca wykopy szybko zmusiła mnie do przerwania budowy i do zmiany technologii.
Wtedy popytałem i dowiedziałem się, że wielu tu ma płyty, a ci co przebrnęli przez budowę tradycyjną ciągle mają problemy z wilgocią.
Tutaj nawet domy na płytach samoróbkach są lepsze od tradycyjnych. A właściwie choćby ze względu na równomierny rozkład obciążenia całą powierzchnią zabudowy to lepsze są nie tylko tutaj i świadomość tego powoli rośnie. Ale jak dom będzie brzydki i nie funkcjonalny to się go dobrze nie sprzeda nie ważne czy na płycie czy nie.

*@Browar*
W ciepłe dni dla „klimatu” ja bym nie palił w kominku bo byłby to klimat tropikalny. A wiosną i jesienią na skraju sezonu grzewczego to raczej korzystnie przy okazji podgrzać L i zatrzymać trochę ciepła na dłużej.

----------


## Dawid Bielsko

Witam,

miałem ambitne plany pisania sprawozdań z mojej budowy, a tymczasem domek już gotowy. Jeszcze tylko woda, prąd, kanalizacja, urządzenie wnętrza i gotowe. Mam nadzieję, że pójdzie równie szybko. Na forum postaram się wrócić po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym.

----------


## Browar

> *@lakusz*
> 
> 
> *@Browar*
> W ciepłe dni dla „klimatu” ja bym nie palił w kominku bo byłby to klimat tropikalny. A wiosną i jesienią na skraju sezonu grzewczego to raczej korzystnie przy okazji podgrzać L i zatrzymać trochę ciepła na dłużej.



Nie no... widze że kolega w ogóle sie nie zna na klimacie   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam i Wesołych Świąt...

Browar

----------


## tomek131

Nie pierwszy raz uogólniasz i oceniasz nie znając i nie podając szczegółów. Piotr już na ten temat odpowiedział. Ja dodam, że w mojej okolicy sytuacja jest odwrotna do tego co Ty "stwierdziłeś na 99,9%". Tzn. ciężko jest u nas sprzedać i/lub wybudować tradycyjny dom ze względu na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Od czasu kiedy się wprowadziłem rozpoczęły się 4 nowe budowy z tego 3 na płytach fundamentowych (ja jako jedyny mam L). Już chyba wcześniej pisałem, że też planowałem tradycyjne fundamenty ale woda zalewająca wykopy szybko zmusiła mnie do przerwania budowy i do zmiany technologii.
Wtedy popytałem i dowiedziałem się, że wielu tu ma płyty, a ci co przebrnęli przez budowę tradycyjną ciągle mają problemy z wilgocią.
Tutaj nawet domy na płytach samoróbkach są lepsze od tradycyjnych. A właściwie choćby ze względu na równomierny rozkład obciążenia całą powierzchnią zabudowy to lepsze są nie tylko tutaj i świadomość tego powoli rośnie. Ale jak dom będzie brzydki i nie funkcjonalny to się go dobrze nie sprzeda nie ważne czy na płycie czy nie. 


Paulkate miałem na myśli praefę głównie, czy też L + praefa

----------


## tomek131

Coś żle wkleiłem.To co na górze to Paulkate napisał do mnie ,że uogólniam, że wcale dom na płycie nie musi być tańszy przy odsprzedaży niż na tradycyjnym fundamencie.
Odpowiedziałem, że chodziło mi o praefę lub L+ praefę

----------


## Piotr O.

Ciepłych, pełnych radosnej nadziei Świąt Zmartwychwstania Pańskiego, a także kolorowych spotkań z budzącą się do życia przyrodą. Zdrowia, szczęścia, humoru dobrego, a przy tym wszystkim stołu zdrowego. 
Na tę Wielkanoc życzę ciepła domowego i miłości bliźniego.
Piotr

----------


## lakusz

> *@lakusz*
> Masz jak najbardziej rację. Aby świadectwo energetyczne przy L elektrycznym ładnie wyglądało to trzeba podać kominek jako główne źródło ciepła. Sam zajmuję certyfikatami energetycznymi więc dla swojego domu obliczałem na różne sposoby. Oczywiście dla własnej informacji bo świadectwa sam sobie wystawić nie mogę.
> Tobie gratuluję niskich wartości EK. Ja mam jeszcze trochę do zrobienia przy domu ale do takich wartości nie dojdę.


Dzięki, mój pod licznik do L na koniec kwietnia pokazał wartość 2610kWh + 2m3 drewna, wygląda na to że nawet jak do kosztów ogrzewania doliczę koszt prądu dla reku to zmieszczę się w 3L - hura!!!
Bardzo na to liczyłem, ale wątpiłem trochę że się to uda, że teoretyczne obliczenia znajdą odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości, bo nie miałem zupełnie doświadczenia w budowaniu, a co dopiero w domach energooszczędnych.
Szczerze jeszcze 2 lata temu o budowie miałem jedynie nikłe marną wiedzę zaczerpniętą z kilku gazet.
A teraz okazuje się że wiele godzin spędzonych przed kompem, forum, excelem i myśleniem o tym żeby było tanio - opłaciło się!

----------


## Piotr O.

Gratuluję Lakusz - rzeczywiście się opłacało i tak trzymać
My jeszcze nie mieliśmy czasu na podliczenie. Czekamy na rachunek za ostatni miesiąc.
Pozdrawiam poświątecznie i wiosennie
Piotr

----------


## wingerman

> My jeszcze nie mieliśmy czasu na podliczenie. *Czekamy na rachunek za ostatni miesiąc*.
> Pozdrawiam poświątecznie i wiosennie
> Piotr


My tez czekamy...   znaczy sie na Twoj rachunek  :smile: 

Chwalic sie panowie, chwalic...   lub biadolic  :wink:

----------


## Browar

:cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## amigo1974

> 


Browar powiedz nam co przedstawia to zdjęcie i u kogo zostało wykonane  :Confused:

----------


## Piotr O.

Napisz Browar napisz...
Napisz, że już wszystko jest OK (kamera termowizyjna się przydała  :big grin:  ) i dalej jesteś na etapie prac wykończeniowych.
Powodzenia   :smile:

----------


## lakusz

ale co się stało, dlaczego musieli rozkuwać płytę ?

----------


## Browar

> Napisz Browar napisz...
> Napisz, że już wszystko jest OK (kamera termowizyjna się przydała  ) i dalej jesteś na etapie prac wykończeniowych.
> Powodzenia


Pewnie że ok, tylko trochę stresu miałem... już miałem takie wizje demolki że spać nie mogłem    :Confused:  

Browar

----------


## krisso

witam szanowne grono legalett'owców  :smile: 
mam pytanie odnośnie samodzielnego wykonania takiej instalacji? czy ktoś z was lub ktoś kogo znacie (może z tego forum) wykonał taką instalację ostatnio samodzielnie? znalazłem taki wpis tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/macowka,t13584.htm ale to stary wpis (2003) - może ktoś ma coś świeższego.

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał Piotr O.
> 
> Napisz Browar napisz...
> Napisz, że już wszystko jest OK (kamera termowizyjna się przydała  ) i dalej jesteś na etapie prac wykończeniowych.
> Powodzenia  
> 
> 
> Pewnie że ok, tylko trochę stresu miałem... już miałem takie wizje demolki że spać nie mogłem    
> 
> Browar


No ale napisz co się stało że miałeś takiego stresa?

----------


## HenoK

> No ale napisz co się stało że miałeś takiego stresa?


Też jestem ciekaw   :smile:  .

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
_czy ktoś z was lub ktoś kogo znacie (może z tego forum) wykonał taką instalację ostatnio samodzielnie?_
Krisso - ostatnio niestety nie. Natomiast pisywał tu przed laty chyba Filo. Miał podobny problem jak Maco z równym wylaniem betonu, skończyło się na dodatkowych wylewkach i odradzał. 
Na stronie Legalettu jest namiar na p. Adriana z Opolszczyzny, który sam chyba w 2002 r. (dokładniej z pomocą zbrojarza) wykonał w całości swój fundament, ale trwało to ponad miesiąc. Ekipa z Legalett robi to średnio w tydzień i daje gwarancję o czym przekonał się Browar.  :smile:  
Myślę, że jeśli znasz się na zbrojeniu i umiesz równo wylać płytę, to możesz spróbować. Legalett swojego czasu nawet poszukiwało podwykonwaców, którzy chcieliby takie prace wykonywać po przeszkoleniu u nich.
Powodzenia, pozdrawiam

----------


## paulkate

No ale Browar napięcie buduje :)
Prosimy o wyczerpujący komentarz do załączonego wyżej zdjęcia.

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, stałam się szczęśliwą posiadaczka Legalettu, ale mam teraz problem z dopasowaniem podłogi - generalnie, każdy "spec" mówi coś innego. Wymarzyłam sobie deski jesionowe olejowane, ale inny fachman powiedział, że to sie nie sprawdzi, bo jesion jest nerwowy i mi postrzela. Doradził egzotycznego merbaua (wąziutka deseczka szeroka na 3 cm, a gruba 1,5 cm będzie kosztować tyle co jesion 13 cm i gruby 2,5 cm - z ułożeniem).  Trzeci gość zaproponował swojego znajomego, który robi warstwową klejonkę idealną na ogrzewanie podłogowe - podobno super sprawa - jeśli zachowuje się parametry wilgotności. Generalnie ja wolę tradycyjne deski - ale teraz już sama nie wiem co o tym mysleć. 
Czy ktoś z Was ma konkretnie podłogę drewnianą i może podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami? Pozdrawiam Kaśka

----------


## lakusz

hmmm... dziwna cisza...

może ja powinienem opisać swój problem z L i w końcu doczekam się jakiejś konkretnej reakcji na moją reklamację.

----------


## coffee

Lakusz, napisz proszę czego dotyczy Twoja reklamacja. 
Browar, zlituj się i nie daj się dłużej prosić.

----------


## Piotr O.

Katarzyno
Generalnie nadaje się każdy materiał byleby nie był zbyt gruby - im grubszy tym większa izolacja, strata ciepła. A po szczegóły, jak prawie zawsze, odsyłam do p. Wojtka N.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Sprawę Browara znam nieoficjalnie, więc nie wypada mi szerzej pisać. Dla uspokojenia emocji napisze tylko, że to żadna straszna sprawa. Był to błąd wykonawcy czyli pracownika L przy montażu rur, a naprawa nastąpiła błyskawicznie po zgłoszeniu.

----------


## Browar

> PS Sprawę Browara znam nieoficjalnie, więc nie wypada mi szerzej pisać. Dla uspokojenia emocji napisze tylko, *że to żadna straszna sprawa*. Był to błąd wykonawcy czyli pracownika L przy montażu rur, a naprawa nastąpiła błyskawicznie po zgłoszeniu.


Witam serdecznie,

niestety ostatnio jestem trochę "zawalony" robotą i zaglądam tu baaardzo rzadko...ale w końcu długi weekend więc mogę coś więcej napisać...     :smile:  

Najpierw odniosę się do zacytowanego wyżej postu Piotra,  który to ze znaną sobie chyba tylko lekkością uważa że co złego u kogoś to "żadna sprawa"...   :Evil:  
No cóż sprawa jak sprawa -  raczej nie specjalnie, może prze nieuwagę a może przez roztargnienie, a może słonko za bardzo grzało - jak by nie patrzeć, stało się i źle skręcono mi rurki na kolanku   :ohmy:   Niby śrubka była ale za blisko brzegu i panowie w ferworze "wibrowania" nie zauważyli, że kolanko "pierdupnęło" i z obu stron beton poszedł w rury...    :Confused:  

Przed montażem agregatów postanowiłem odkurzyć kanały coby pan monter miał czyściutko, i przy okazji odkryłem, że jeden obieg mam niedrożny.   :cry:  
Plus - najkrótszy obieg ze wszystkich, minus - akurat przez sam środek salonu... I tu się zaczęły "bezsenne" noce i wizje kucia podłogi w salonie  -no bo jak sprawdzić gdzie jest zator??  
Zadzwoniłem do pana Wojtka, który niestety nie odbierał - i tu się nie dziwie bo późno już było   :Wink2:   ale po moim "rozpaczliwym" sms-sie zaraz oddzwonił   :Roll:   a parę dni później przyjechał osobiście w towarzystwie winowajcy i zaczęła się zabawa...
aha,  jeszcze jedno - przed przyjazdem pan Wojtek zadzwonił żebym wziął czajnik!   :Lol:  nie wyjaśnił tylko po co więc jak zabierałem go z domu to żona się zapytała: "to pan Wojtek jedzie taki kawał na herbatke czy na kawkę?"   :Lol:  

Zabawa polegała na tym, że trzeba było  zagotować wodę, wlać w rurę w celu jej rozgrzania a pan Wojtek kamera termowizyjną szukał miejsca gdzie "kończy się" ciepło.   Niestety rury wychodzące z agregatu są przez kilkadziesiąt centymetrów w otulinie więc kamerka nie dawała rady. Na szczęscie były jeszcze moje zdjęcia z realizacji płyty i projekt więc potencjalne miejsce zatoru dało się ustalić a po mniej więcej dziesiątym czajniku wody w rurach, pan Wojtek potwierdził gdzie trzeba kuć

i się zaczęło: 


kucie


wymiana zatkanych rur...


zabetonowanie

Wszystko dobre co się dobrze kończy...   :big grin:   Ogólnie firma Legalett z panem Wojtkiem stanęła na wysokości zadania i w kilka dni od znalezienia usterki została sprawnie naprawiona... tylko od winowajców całego zamieszania nie usłyszałem niestety nawet głupiego "przepraszamy za kłopot" tylko żartobliwe "nie polecamy się na przyszłość..." ale to już pozostawiam bez komentarza.

Na koniec podsumowanko - nikomu nie życzę takich kwiatków i wierzę,  że był to pierwszy i ostatni raz w historii firmy L. Wszystkim życzę takiego serwisu! A sobie życzę kolorowych snów bo już późno...   :Wink2:  

ps.

sorry za ewentualne błędy ort.  ale właśnie się odstresowuję przy ulubionym browarku   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam
Browar

----------


## coffee

Browar, wielkie dzięki za wyjaśnienie. Współczuję stresu. W związku z tym, że lada dzień pojawi się u mnie ekipa Legalett, postanowiłam uzbroić się w dodatkowe akumulatorki to aparatu  :smile:  Jak widać, po raz kolejny forumowa rada "fotografuj wszystko co się da" okazała się bezcenna.

----------


## katarzynap3

Browar - współczuję stresu i gratuluję pomyślnego rozwiązania. Może taka wpadka to raz na x lat zdarza się każdemu, nadzieja w tym, że limit wpadek się wyczerpał i nikt więcej nie ucierpi.
A u nas mała wpadka - tym razem nasza - nie upilnowaliśmy odległości w kotłowni - mój mąż zechciał był wprowadzić dodatkowy komin na piec węglowy, hehe - obok gazowego, tak więc gdybyśmy chcieli postawić obydwa, to trzeba je odsunąć od ściany na której są rurki Legalettu. Ale tak kończy się wprowadzanie zmian w projekcie na budowie - pan projektant nie wprowadził tej zmiany na projekcie, bo stwierdził, że to się wprowadzi na budowie... no i teraz będzie komin na pół kotłowni... Porażka - i nie bądź tu człowieku specem od wszystkiego...   :Roll:

----------


## katarzynap3

Piotrze, bardzo dziękuję za radę - temat z legalettem juz omawiałam, ale tym razem chodzi o parkieciarzy - odradzają tradycyjna deskę, bo ja pokręci, wyjdą szpary itp., _bo "się deska na podłogówkę"_  nie nadaje. Co prawda są tacy co twierdzą, że tylko egzotyczne drzewa się nadają na podłogówkę np. merbau i im cieńszy (1,5 cm) i węższy tym lepiej. Dlatego poprosiłam o opinie, bo może ktoś ma od kilku lat drewniana podłogę i np. pokręciło mu ją albo trzyma się świetnie tylko, trzeba utrzymać odpowiednia wilgotność itp. Generalnie mnie sie podoba jesion w wersji kolor i olejowany - szerokość ok. 10 cm i grubość 2,5 cm. Nie jest to temat za 25 zł/m2 więc mam zgryz straszny. Pozdrawiam K.

----------


## Browar

> Browar, wielkie dzięki za wyjaśnienie. Współczuję stresu. W związku z tym, że lada dzień pojawi się u mnie ekipa Legalett, postanowiłam uzbroić się w dodatkowe akumulatorki to aparatu  Jak widać, po raz kolejny forumowa rada "fotografuj wszystko co się da" okazała się bezcenna.


Słusznie - zdjęć nigdy za wiele i to na każdym etapie budowy! Gdybym dziś jeszcze raz robił tą płytę to natrzaskał bym zdjęć kilka razy więcej żeby mieć każde miejsce sfotografowane, a przede wszystkim punkty kanalizacyjne  - tu nawet radzę wziąc metrówkę, przyłozyć i dopiero pstryknąć zdjęcie żeby było widać ile cm od brzegu płyty jest dany punkt. Żałowałem że tak nie zrobiłem gdy szukałem zabetonowanych odpływów... póżniej na kolejnych etapach szalałem z aparatem i metrówką. Nawet tynkaże się dziwili jak mi zatynkowali kilka puszek w ścianie, a ja je znalazłem z dokłądnością co do centymetra   :big grin:  
Ale cóż na same instalacje wypstrykałem 2 500 zdjęć więc kazdy kabelek, rurka, puszka itd. zostały uwiecznione.

Pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## Browar

> temat z legalettem juz omawiałam, ale tym razem chodzi o parkieciarzy - odradzają tradycyjna deskę, bo ja pokręci, wyjdą szpary itp., _bo "się deska na podłogówkę"_  nie nadaje. Co prawda są tacy co twierdzą, że tylko egzotyczne drzewa się nadają na podłogówkę np. merbau i im cieńszy (1,5 cm) i węższy tym lepiej.


Niestety z parkieciarzami jest problem i to spory. Wszyscy traktują to ogrzewanie jak zwykłą podłogówkę i nie trafiają do nich argumenty, że podłoga ma niską temperaturę, że sie gwałtownie nie nagrzewa i nie ochładza... Jak już mi się udało przekonać gościa żeby w ogóle zechciał ułożyć parkiet to przyszedł jego szef i stwierdził, że jednocześnie tracę gwarancję na parkiet bo takie mają wytyczne: jak podłogówka to gwarancji nie ma...   :Mad:  

ostatecznie zdecydowaliśmy się na kamień, któy jest niewiele droższy od porządnego parkietu. Widzielismy kilka salonów tak wykonanych i efekt był super. I nikt nie straszy utratą gwarancji. Parkiety lądują tylko na piętrze gdzie nie ma L. 

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Tak jak myślałem Browar odezwał się delikatnie sprowokowany moim wpisem.   :smile:  Oj, kochaniutki nie ładnie jest tak grać na emocjach innych. Wstawiłeś sobie zdjęcie, wrzuciłeś szereg zapłakanych buziaczków i poszedłeś dalej na swoją budowę, a Wy się domyślajcie co to jest.  :sad: 
Dobrze, że wreszcie opisałeś zdarzenia, choć jak to w Twoim wypadku bywa delikatnie je ubarwiając i manipulując faktami. Cóż subiektywny odbiór rzecz ludzka tylko czasem rani innych.
Po pierwsze kolejny raz pominąłeś, komentując cytowane moje zdanie, pewien ważny wyraz. Ja napisałem "to żadna *straszna* sprawa",  a Ty skomentowałeś jakobym napisał: żadna sprawa. Nie wiem też czemu na podstawie mojego zdania wyciągasz takie dziwne wniosku, że rzekomo jak coś u kogoś dzieje się złego to... Ja napisałem to do osób, które długo  czekały na Twoją odpowiedź. 
I do tego pomijasz fakt, że napisałem o błędzie pracownika L. 
A fe, brzydko, przykro mi z powodu takiej manipulacji!  :sad: 
Kiedyś mnie już przepraszałeś, więc teraz przyjdzie Ci to chyba łatwiej.  :smile: 
Aby było jasne dla mnie straszną sprawą byłoby, gdyby problem stanowiła konieczność długich poszukiwań uszkodzenia i rozwiert połowy podłogi w salonie czy domu. Dużo większy moim zdaniem problem opisuje Katarzyna (tego już zmienić się nie da) niż punktowe, błyskawicznie usunięte uszkodzenie kolanka u Ciebie.
Fragment relacji pracownika Legalett jest następujący:
_Tak nietypową sprawę załatwiliśmy w ciągu dwóch dni od telefonu. I o zgrozo byliśmy tam w Wielki Piątek. Inwestor nie zdążył napisać reklamacji. Jednakże fakt jest faktem że popełniliśmy błąd.  (pierwszy raz).Błąd polegał na nieuwadze. Osoba która skręcała rurki systemu grzewczego nie zauważyła że wkręt mocujący  nie przebił kolanka i rurki. Został wkręcony tylko w samą rurkę. Stało się tak gdyż dane mocowanie było wykonywane przez izolację naturflex (taka szara na rurkach zasilających). Osoba wykonująca tą czynność powinna być bardziej uważna. Podczas betonowania beton rozłączył rurkę oraz kolanko i w ten sposób kanał stał się niedrożny._
Tego komentować chyba nie trzeba czytelnicy sami ocenią.

Na koniec o smutnym dla mnie stwierdzeniu, że nie zostałeś przeproszony. Znam p. Wojtka od kilku lat i bardzo szanuję Jego wysoką kulturę osobistą, życzliwość wobec klientów, otwartość na wszelkie potrzeby... Twoje stwierdzenie: _nie usłyszałem niestety nawet głupiego "przepraszamy za kłopot" tylko żartobliwe "nie polecamy się na przyszłość..." ale to już pozostawiam bez komentarza_  - nie pasowało mi do osoby p. Wojtka, więc zadzwoniłem do Niego. Był zaskoczony takim stwierdzeniem, bo przepraszał i to nie raz (już od wejścia za to, że z powodu korków przyjechali nie na 15.00 tylko na 16.00, a potem za zaistniały błąd pracownika) i starał się w rozmowie życzliwie doradzić jeszcze w kwestiach innych, które dotyczyły ogrzewania. 
A przed odjazdem rzeczywiście żartowaliście sobie wszyscy i owo żartobliwe "nie polecamy się na przyszłość..." było w sensie: obyśmy nie musieli już przyjeżdżać w sprawach jakichkolwiek awarii.
Ot Waść widzisz jak wiele zależy od odbioru komunikatu przez drugą osobę. :0
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS I jeszcze jeden "drobiazg" - firma Legalett biorąc pod uwagę swój błąd obniżyła Ci odpłatność za wykonanie fundamentu. Dla mnie jest to ważna forma przeprosin, o której nam czytelnikom tu na forum nie wspomniałeś. A szkoda...

----------


## lakusz

> Witam
> 1. Po pierwsze kolejny raz pominąłeś, komentując cytowane moje zdanie, pewien ważny wyraz. Ja napisałem "to żadna *straszna* sprawa",  a Ty skomentowałeś jakobym napisał: żadna sprawa. Nie wiem też czemu na podstawie mojego zdania wyciągasz takie dziwne wniosku, że rzekomo jak coś u kogoś dzieje się złego to...  
> 
> 2. Na koniec o smutnym dla mnie stwierdzeniu, że nie zostałeś przeproszony. Znam p. Wojtka od kilku lat i bardzo szanuję Jego wysoką kulturę osobistą, życzliwość wobec klientów, otwartość na wszelkie potrzeby... 
> 
> 3. I jeszcze jeden "drobiazg" - firma Legalett biorąc pod uwagę swój błąd obniżyła Ci odpłatność za wykonanie fundamentu. Dla mnie jest to ważna forma przeprosin, o której nam czytelnikom tu na forum nie wspomniałeś. A szkoda...


Tak więc Panie Piotrze  :smile:  ...
Po pierwsze: czepiasz się mało istotnych słówek, bo zarówno Twoje stwierdzenie "żadna straszna sprawa" jak i "żadna sprawa" sugeruje że to był żaden kłopot - a jednak mimo pozytywnego zakończenia to był pewnie jednak nie mały dla browara.
Po drugie: Browar napisał o tym że nie przeprosił go główny winowajca a nie ktokolwiek z L !
Po trzecie: to akurat bardzo istotne, i to browar powinien napisać.

----------


## lakusz

> Lakusz, napisz proszę czego dotyczy Twoja reklamacja.


Błędu w projekcie którego nikt nie zauważył, ani ja, ani pierwszy kierbud...
problem jest dosyć łatwy do rozwiązania, i tym bardziej drażni mnie że L poza krótkim telefonem zaraz po otrzymaniu reklamacji (w którym doprecyzowaliśmy sobie czego sprawa dotyczy, i wyjaśniliśmy jeden z dwóch punktów mojej reklamacji - tu był mój błąd złego przeczytania rysunku) nic przez dwa miesiące nie zrobił.
A sam błąd polega na tym że płyta przy drzwiach i oknach tarasowych wychodzi poza linie okna, czyli jak nie było parapetu, beton był "za oknem" - w lecie nie ma kłopotu a dodatkowo jest na czym oprzeć "jakiś kafelek, czy inny parapet, jednak w zimie jest kłopot i to duży, szczególnie w moim ciepłym domku, na ścianach mam 25cm styro a tu wystaje mi kawałek kaloryfera na mróz i marnuje mase energii (4m*0,08m) - to niby tylko 0,5% powierzchni, ale wystawionej na mróz!
Rozwiązanie tego problemu w projekcie i później w trakcie wykonywania byłoby banalne, teraz potrzeba trochę czasu i sprzętu, którego nie zamierzam poświęcać na poprawianie czegoś co kosztowało tyle kasy.

----------


## coffee

Kaloryfer za oknem? Bosko  :Roll:  Dobrze, że napisałeś o tym tutaj. Pewnie na dniach ktoś z Legalett się do Ciebie odezwie   :Wink2:  

My ruszamy w poniedziałek, a właśnie przed chwilą moja lepsza połowa znalazła istotny błąd w projekcie   :Evil:  Jutro skontaktujemy się z architektem i naszym kierownikiem budowy. Obyśmy nie mieli racji...

Dodane:
A jednak, mieliśmy rację. Na szczęście konstruktor szybko poprawił co trzeba.
Uczulam więc wszystkich, by dokładnie wczytali sie w projekt i porównali go z projektem konstrukcji budynku.

----------


## Piotr O.

Cześć Lakusz
Jesteś na etacie adwokata u Browara?
Jest taka mądra zasada, która mówi zanim coś powiesz lub napiszesz najpierw pomyśl. Czy jesteś pewien, że to zrobiłeś? Odnoszę wrażenie, że nie i nie pierwszy raz to robisz.  :sad: 
_Po pierwsze: czepiasz się mało istotnych słówek,_ 
Jasne, że się czepiam - zapomniałeś tylko dodać, że to Twoim zdaniem są to mało ważne słówka. Dla mnie nie. Słowo 'straszna' ma swoją moc. Dla Ciebie chyba nie. I na tym można skończyć, bo każdy ma prawo mieć swoje zdanie.  :smile: 
_bo zarówno Twoje stwierdzenie "żadna straszna sprawa" jak i "żadna sprawa" sugeruje że to był żaden kłopot_ 
Tu ewidentnie Twoja interpretacja, w której sugerujesz, że ja sugeruję, że to był *żaden* kłopot. Czyli słowo 'żaden' ma dla Ciebie znaczenie, a słowo 'straszna' nie ma. Taka gra słów - mała, nie do końca chyba przemyślana, manipulacyjka dla swoich potrzeb.  :sad: 

_Po drugie: Browar napisał o tym że nie przeprosił go główny winowajca a nie ktokolwiek z L !_
Mylisz się - napisał: _tylko od winowajców_, nie użył słowa 'główny'. To słowo dodałeś Ty. Oj nieładnie, nieładnie tak cyganić.  :sad: 
A czy zauważyłeś, że w Jego liście jest wymieniany wielokrotnie z imienia p. Wojtek i czytelnik może wywnioskować błędnie, że to o niego chodzi? A to mija się z prawdą. Ja wyraźnie pisałem o p. Wojtku, więc nie odnosiłem się do innych osób.
Czytaj proszę ze zrozumieniem.
Pisanie _ktokolwiek z L_ w odniesieniu do p. Wojtka jest nie tylko nieeleganckie, nie na miejscu, ale można potraktować jako obrazę... Znów nie pomyślałeś zanim napisałeś.  :sad: 

Po trzecie: to akurat bardzo istotne, i to browar powinien napisać.
Nie wiem czy powinien. Wolna wola...
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS Czy konsultowałeś swój problem z p. Wojtkiem? Kto wykonywał Ci fundament - chodzi mi o ekipę?

----------


## Browar

> Na koniec o smutnym dla mnie stwierdzeniu, że nie zostałeś przeproszony. Znam p. Wojtka od kilku lat i bardzo szanuję Jego wysoką kulturę osobistą, życzliwość wobec klientów, otwartość na wszelkie potrzeby... Twoje stwierdzenie: _nie usłyszałem niestety nawet głupiego "przepraszamy za kłopot" tylko żartobliwe "nie polecamy się na przyszłość..." ale to już pozostawiam bez komentarza_  - nie pasowało mi do osoby p. Wojtka, więc zadzwoniłem do Niego. Był zaskoczony takim stwierdzeniem, bo przepraszał i to nie raz (już od wejścia za to, że z powodu korków przyjechali nie na 15.00 tylko na 16.00, a potem za zaistniały błąd pracownika) i starał się w rozmowie życzliwie doradzić jeszcze w kwestiach innych, które dotyczyły ogrzewania. 
> A przed odjazdem rzeczywiście żartowaliście sobie wszyscy i owo żartobliwe "nie polecamy się na przyszłość..." było w sensie: obyśmy nie musieli już przyjeżdżać w sprawach jakichkolwiek awarii.
> Ot Waść widzisz jak wiele zależy od odbioru komunikatu przez drugą osobę. :0
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie
> 
> PS I jeszcze jeden "drobiazg" - firma Legalett biorąc pod uwagę swój błąd obniżyła Ci odpłatność za wykonanie fundamentu. Dla mnie jest to ważna forma przeprosin, o której nam czytelnikom tu na forum nie wspomniałeś. A szkoda...


Posłuchaj drogi Piotrze, 

Ja widzę że masz jakiś wielki problem i na siłę chcesz być forumowym adwokatem firmy Legalett! W dodatku przeinaczasz wypowiedzi, a z Twojego postu wynika że jeszcze wydzwaniasz i wygadujesz bzdury!   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Gdybyś chociaz przeczytał uważanie mojego posta to byś zauważył że nie mam najmniejszej pretensji to pana Wojtka, który jak napisałem stanął na wysokości zadania.  I owszem  w korkach, w Wielki Piątek przyjechał z pomocą.
Radzę przeczytać więc jeszcze raz!   :Evil:  

Pan Wojtek wykazał się pełnym profesjonalizmem i super podejściem do klienta i jako jedyny przeprosił za to co się stało.   
*
Wszystko dobre co się dobrze kończy...  Ogólnie firma Legalett z panem Wojtkiem stanęła na wysokości zadania i w kilka dni od znalezienia usterki została sprawnie naprawiona... tylko od winowajców całego zamieszania nie usłyszałem niestety nawet głupiego "przepraszamy za kłopot" tylko żartobliwe "nie polecamy się na przyszłość..." ale to już pozostawiam bez komentarza.* 

a wcześniej było:

"*Zadzwoniłem do pana Wojtka, który niestety nie odbierał - i tu się nie dziwie bo późno już było  ale po moim "rozpaczliwym" sms-sie zaraz oddzwonił  a parę dni później przyjechał osobiście w towarzystwie winowajcy i zaczęła się zabawa... "*

szkoda że nie mozna tego pogrubić bardziej!!!! 

Pisząc "winowajców nie miałem na myśli absolutnie Pana Wojtka tylko wykonawców za których niestety musiał świecić oczami i to widac wyraźnie z mojegoposta!!!!
! Skoro jesteś taki szybki w dzwonieniu i przeinaczaniu faktów to myślę że powinieneś teraz zadzwonić jeszcze raz i przeprosić że mu bzdur nagadałeś bo czytać ze zrozumieniem nie potrafisz! 

Co do obniżenia płatności to jest to moje osobiste porozumienie z L i nie sądzę żeby Pan Wojtek upoważnił Cię do ujawniania takich rzeczy na forum publicznym, ale skoro  już o tym wspomniałeś to rzeczywiście był to na prawdę miły gest który bardzo doceniam.

Co do manipulacji to jak widac wyżej jesteś w niej mistrzem! - ja opisałem fakty najrzetelniej jak się dało nikogo nie oczerniając, a nawet chwaląc świetny serwis i profesjonalizm pana Wojtka.

Ciekaw jestem czy pan Wojtek tu czasem zagląda i widzi jak pan Piotr O. widniejący na liście osób współpracujących jako "doradca"  atakuje jego klientów przeinaczając fakty, o których nie ma zielonego pojęcia  - no chyba że jest wszechwidzący, wszechsłyszący itd...


Jeszcze raz - liczę że zadzwonisz do Pana Wojtka i wszystko wyjaśnisz - ja nie omieszkam go o to  zapytać przy najblizszej okazji.

pozdrawiam ozięble

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

Drogi Browarze
Spokojnie, nie unoś się proszę, bo nie ma potrzeby.
Pisaliśmy jednocześnie, więc moje wyjaśnienie masz w liście do Lakusza.
Co do tel. do p. Wojtka, to się tym absolutnie nie przejmuj, bo p. Wojtek jest mądrym człowiekiem i sam mi zasugerował, że pewnie chodziło Ci o wykonawcę fundamentu, a nie o Niego. 
Czego Ty wprost nie napisałeś - a szkoda.  :sad: 
Pan Wojtek nie miał nic przeciwko temu, abym sprawę wyjaśnił. Stąd napisałem, a Ty teraz dopowiedziałeś, to czego mi brakowało w poprzednim liście, a co mogło sugerować osobom nie znającym osób i tematu, że chodzi Ci między innymi o p. Wojtka wymieniając w liczbie mnogiej *winowajców*  (mam nadzieję, że jasno to opisałem w liście do Lakusza).
Faktem natomiast jest, że wśród zdjęć, przez nieuwagę umknęło mi w wcześniejsze Twoje zdanie o towarzystwie *winowajcy* (liczba pojedyńcza) *i za to przepraszam.* 

Cieszę się, że teraz wyraźnie podkreślasz profesjonalizm, super podejście p. Wojtka i potwierdzasz podane fakty o przeprosinach...
Dla mnie przeprosiny dyrektora firmy są ważniejsze od przeprosin pracownika, choć zgadzam się z Tobą, że 'winowajca' mógł też to uczynić. 
Czemu tego nie uczynił? Pamiętasz pewnie swoje wcześniejsze przykre uwagi pod Jego adresem, więc może ma do Ciebie o to żal i stąd... To już sprawa między Wami jak to powiadają "do rozebrania przy browarze".  :smile:  Ważne jest, że przyjechał i naprawił.

Co do dzwonienia i rzekomego "wygadywania", to pozwól proszę, że to ja będę decydował do czego mam prawo i proszę nie próbuj mnie publicznie znów obrażać. Sobie pozostaw interpretacje lub napisz do mnie na priw, jak chcesz sobie ulżyć. Poprzednio w ten sposób szybko doszliśmy do porozumienia.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam Ciebie Browar - nadal serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Piotrze twoje wystąpienia wyglądają nienaturalnie co zauważyłem nie tylko ja.Co ty pracujesz dla L,jesteś adwokatem L, jesteś podwykonawcą L, dostałeś za darmo L czy co?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Tomku
Co masz na myśli pisząc "wyglądają nienaturalnie"?
Pytam, bo to cenna dla mnie informacja.
Już tu kilka razy pisałem, że to moja pasja. Legalett to bardzo praktyczne ogrzewanie i ekonomiczne, które warto popularyzować i stąd moja mniejszą lub większa aktywność na forum.
Dzielenie się doświadczeniami przez użytkowników uważam za informacje bezcenne, bo sam budując miałem takich informacji bardzo mało.
A że robię to lepiej lub gorzej - cóż człowiek się ciągle uczy... mam nadzieję, że będzie coraz lepiej  :smile: .

Tomocool pytał w marcu o koszty ogrzewania za tą zimę. Wczoraj żona podliczyła okres X 2008 - IV 2009 i... wyszło nam *ok. 1700 zł* czyli podobnie jak rok temu mimo podwyżki energii elektrycznej. Z tego wynika średnia za miesiąc *ok. 250 zł*   :smile: .
W tym roku rzadko paliliśmy w kominku, a bez ograniczeń Legalett.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS A propos spraw materialnych - nie dostałem Legalett za darmo, ani też wynagrodzenia za doradzanie innym. Skoro tyle osób mi to sugeruje, to może powinienem to zmienić. Jedyny zarobek był za artykuł w "Muratorze" i "Własnym domu z konceptem", ale to już było dawno kiedy opisywałem rodzinną historię budowy domu.  :smile:

----------


## Browar

_Co do tel. do p. Wojtka, to się tym absolutnie nie przejmuj, bo p. Wojtek jest mądrym człowiekiem i sam mi zasugerował, że pewnie chodziło Ci o wykonawcę fundamentu, a nie o Niego._ 

Wcalę się nie "przejmuję" Twoim telefonem. Uważam, że było to z Twojej strony zachowanie żenujące  -  zresztą nie pierwszy raz mieszasz sie w nie swoje sprawy i w dodatku mącisz.  

_Pan Wojtek nie miał nic przeciwko temu, abym sprawę wyjaśnił._ 

No tak   :big grin:  Bo przecież z Ciebie jest taki forumowy autorytet że wszyscy tylko czekają na twoje "rzetelne wyjaśnianie" postów, które tu napiszą - kolejna żenada.


_Faktem natomiast jest, że wśród zdjęć, przez nieuwagę umknęło mi w wcześniejsze Twoje zdanie o towarzystwie winowajcy (liczba pojedyńcza) i za to przepraszam._
Faktem to jest że Tobie przeważnie "coś umyka" w zależności czy chcesz kogoś pochwalić czy oskarżyć o "ubarwianie i manipulowanie faktami"
To jest właśnie MANIPULACJA panie Piotrze.

_Cieszę się, że teraz wyraźnie podkreślasz profesjonalizm, super podejście p. Wojtka i potwierdzasz podane fakty o przeprosinach..._

Z profesjonalizmu Pana Wojtka też się cieszę.. a to że Ciebie  to cieszy szczerze mówiąc mam gdzieś!

_...choć zgadzam się z Tobą, że 'winowajca' mógł też to uczynić. 
Czemu tego nie uczynił? Pamiętasz pewnie swoje wcześniejsze przykre uwagi pod Jego adresem, więc może ma do Ciebie o to żal i stąd... To już sprawa między Wami jak to powiadają "do rozebrania przy browarze".  Ważne jest, że przyjechał i naprawił_.

Te"przykre uwagi" też nie były "przykre" dopuki ty ich oczywiście telefonicznie nie rozdmuchałeś i nie przedstawiłeś w odpowiedni sposób. Szkoda że wtedy nie potraktowałeś tego jako sprawę miedzy nami!

_Co do dzwonienia i rzekomego "wygadywania", to pozwól proszę, że to ja będę decydował do czego mam prawo i proszę nie próbuj mnie publicznie znów obrażać. Sobie pozostaw interpretacje lub napisz do mnie na priw, jak chcesz sobie ulżyć. Poprzednio w ten sposób szybko doszliśmy do porozumienia._ 

Po pierwsze jakiego "rzekomego wygadywania" ?  - trzeba umieć nazwać rzeczy po imieniu: wygadywałeś bzdury przez telefon twierdząć że ja te bzdury napisałem na forum. A jak widać to tylko  Ty masz problemy ze zrozumieniem tekstu bo lakusz od razu zrozumiał poprawnie...

Nie chodzi mi tu wcale o obrażanie Cię tylko o to że ciężko Ci się przyznac do błędu, a jak trzeba odkręcić co sie nawygadywało to się zasłaniasz tym że pan Wojtek to "mądry człowiek"...   :big grin:  DLa mnie to jest zwykłe tchórzostwo.

I na koniec poprostu fenomenalne zdanie:

*Sobie pozostaw interpretacje lub napisz do mnie na priw, jak chcesz sobie ulżyć. Poprzednio w ten sposób szybko doszliśmy do porozumienia.*  

Dokładnie Piotrze SOBIE pozostaw interpretacje postów w tym forum i pozostaw ją innym mądrym ludziom którzy czytają ten wątek. Od dłuższego czasu prawie niczego juz tu nie doradziłeś, a jak już to odsyłasz do pana Wojtka. Ograniczyłeś się jedynie do komentowania cudzych postów, atakowania każdego któ wyrazi swoją krytyczną opinię i "wyjaśnianie" cudzych doświadczeń u Pana Wojtka..   :Mad: 

Pewnie że masz do tego prawo  - żyjemy w wolnym kraju... tyle że Twoje działania pachną jakby poprzednią epoką.

To tyle możesz już sobie tu pisać co zechcesz, i nie zamierzam wchodzić już z Tobą w żadne dyskusje bo ludzi Twojego pokroju staram się w życiu unikać.

pozdrawiam ozięble i z politowniem

Browar

----------


## lakusz

Piotrze O. w temacie Browara nic już pisał nie będę, bo sam się już świetnie obronił  :smile:  a adwokatem niczyim nie jestem ale nie lubię jak ktoś tak perfidnie przeinacza fakty, co również Browar Ci wytknął.

A co do mojej sprawy... To rozmawiałem z p. Wojtkiem, miał się niezwłocznie konsultować z projektantem płyty - nie chce mi się teraz szukać dokładnych dat, ale myślą że 2 miesiące już minęły od naszej rozmowy telefonicznej... Próbował coś niby tłumaczyć że okna powinny być zamontowane inaczej, ale moja odpowiedź była krótka, w projekcie okna są tak jak są i tak zostały zamontowane, a w uwagach do projektu L nie ma żadnych uwag na ten temat, poza tym nawet gdyby okna były "w warstwie ocieplenia" to i tak 1-2 cm betonu wystawałoby za okno, co jest również nie dopuszczalne !
To która ekipa wykonywała mi płytę nie ma tu żadnego znaczenia, bo błąd nie leży po stronie wykonawcy tylko projektanta, który w tych miejscach powinien odpowiednio zaprojektować ocieplenie płyty - znał on technologię budowy ścian (jest nawet o tym informacja w projekcie L, gdyby ktoś chciał się wyprzeć  :wink:

----------


## lakusz

> Tomocool pytał w marcu o koszty ogrzewania za tą zimę. Wczoraj żona podliczyła okres X 2008 - IV 2009 i... wyszło nam *ok. 1700 zł* czyli podobnie jak rok temu mimo podwyżki energii elektrycznej. Z tego wynika średnia za miesiąc *ok. 250 zł*  .
> W tym roku rzadko paliliśmy w kominku, a bez ograniczeń Legalett.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Dla pełni informacji warto podać powierzchnię domu, oraz (przynajmniej) U dla ścian i dachu !

Bo to że ty grzejąc prądem wydałeś 1700zł a ktoś inny gazem też 1700zł nie oznacza że gaz i prąd kosztują tyle samo za kWh/m2 (przy tej samej temperaturze w domu) !
nie wspomnę że warto podać również gdzie takie wyniki osiągnięto, bo nie każdy kto trafi na tą wypowiedź będzie wiedział że mieszkasz tuitam.

----------


## tomek131

Zaczynam coraz bardziej wątpić w ten L.Zawsze tak jest ,że jak pojawia się jakiś wynalazek to marketing wokół niego jest realizowany właśnie w sposób w jaki robi to np.Piotr.Na końcu, zawsze się okazuje ,że taki wynalazek to wielkie nic za wielką kasę.To takie moje odczucie po lekturze tego wątku.Tylko odczucie bo nie mam L i nie mogę napisać jak wygląda rzeczywistość.Mogę tylko mieć przeczucia oparte na ogólnym oglądzie sytuacji i niech dla nikogo nie stanowi ono zadnej rekomendacji[/i]

----------


## Piotr O.

Lakusz,
czy przypadkiem nie wymagasz ode mnie zbyt wiele?
Ile razy można powtarzać te same informacje? 
Co roku przynajmniej raz podaje piszę o tym jaki mam dom. Mógłbyś poczytać leniuszku? 
Dom D04 pow. 95 m2, parter, dwa agregaty elektryczne 3+4 kW, ściany Praefa 15 cm + 12 cm styropian U chyba 0,26. 
Dom ma dużo mostków termicznych o czym niedawno tu pisałem (kamera termowizyjna...).
Mieszkam na Podkarpaciu, na łąkach, na małym pagórku, gdzie nieraz mocno, oj mocno wieje.  :Smile: 
Gazu nie mam i nie ma zamiaru mieć. I love Legalett.  :smile:   :smile: 
Czy wystarczy?

Tomaszu "niewierny", moim zdaniem dom buduje się nie na podstawie marketingu (którym ja się nie zajmuję i jak sam piszesz byłbym w tym kiepski) tylko na podstawie mądrych, własnych i odważnych decyzji.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS Byliśmy dziś z żoną na filmie pt.: "Generał Nil" i bardzo polecamy.

----------


## Piotr O.

Browar,
nawciskałeś mi, naubliżałeś, napisałeś tylko o tym, co dla Ciebie jest wygodne pomijając niewygodne i... mam nadzieję, że ci ulżyło.
Przeprosiłem, wyjaśniłem i choć jest mi  przykro, to pozostańmy przy Twoim komentarzu końcowym:_ i nie zamierzam wchodzić już z Tobą w żadne dyskusje bo ludzi Twojego pokroju staram się w życiu unikać._ 
Zdrowia, większego dystansu do życia i lepszego poczucia humoru życzę Tobie (i sobie też  :smile: ).
Powodzenia przy wykańczaniu domu i zadowolenia po zamieszkaniu.

----------


## Browar

> Zaczynam coraz bardziej wątpić w ten L.Zawsze tak jest ,że jak pojawia się jakiś wynalazek to marketing wokół niego jest realizowany właśnie w sposób w jaki robi to np.Piotr.Na końcu, zawsze się okazuje ,że taki wynalazek to wielkie nic za wielką kasę.To takie moje odczucie po lekturze tego wątku.Tylko odczucie bo nie mam L i nie mogę napisać jak wygląda rzeczywistość.Mogę tylko mieć przeczucia oparte na ogólnym oglądzie sytuacji i niech dla nikogo nie stanowi ono zadnej rekomendacji[/i]


Witaj Tomku,

Miałem podobne odczucia jak Ty gdy tu trafiłem   :big grin:  Niestety merytorycznych informacji cięzko się doszukać w tym lobbyngowym gąszczu   :Wink2:   który potrafi zniechęcić każdego... w dodatku jak ktoś napisze o swoich doświadczeniach to jest narażony na jakąś chorą inwigilację i jeszcze ci smrodu narobią w L.

Dlatego polecam kontakt bezpośredni z firmą L., poszepranie w internecie np.
tutaj: http://www.legalett.com/  - niestety na polskiej stronie jest ciągle ubogo w informacje w porównaniu z innymi  :sad:  , i próbę kontaktu z użytkownikami (może w L. podadzą jakiś namiar?) 

I głowa do góry  - to na prawdę fajny system, a jak się wszystko podliczy to nie jest tak strasznie drogo w porównaniu z tradycyjnym bodowaniem, choć w momencie dostania wyceny można przeżyć mały szok    :Lol:  
Potem zaczynasz liczyć czego dzięki L nie muszisz w domu robić i szok mija  - możesz mi wierzyć.

pozdrawiam i życzę przemyślanych wyborów

Browar

----------


## tomek131

To mnie Browarze pocieszyłeś trochę,A jaki Piotr musi być usatysfakcjonowany z takiego posta.No bo w zasadzie to cała awantura w końcu okazała się tym ,że L to fajny system jest  :Lol:  Może marketing Piotra to więcej niż sądzę.Piotrze, wyprzedzasz 2 ruchy dobry szachista   :Lol:

----------


## lakusz

> Lakusz,
> czy przypadkiem nie wymagasz ode mnie zbyt wiele?
> Ile razy można powtarzać te same informacje?


według mnie nie za dużo! Według mnie za każdym razem kiedy podajesz koszty utrzymania domu powinno podać się komplet informacji - przynajmniej na czyjąś prośbę. Ktoś kto czyta forum od pół roku, nie wie tego że opisywałeś swój domek!

Jak bym wymagał, podanie grubości styro i jego U pod L, ilość i rodzaj ocieplenia dachu, rodzaj okien (z U szyby i ramy włącznie), częstotliwość palenia kominka i ilości i rodzaju zużytego drewna i jeszcze kilka innych - to było by zbyt wiele  :wink:

----------


## Piotr O.

Czytasz w moich myślach Tomaszu. Czytając list Browara odniosłem wrażenie, że czytam fragment jednego z moich listów. To równy gość - czasem się czepia, ale potem przyznaje racje.  :big grin:  

Jasne Lakusz - dla Ciebie prawie wszystko, nawet narażę się tym, którzy piszą, że nic nowego i konkretnego nie podaję.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie, dobrego wieczoru życzę

----------


## lakusz

> Dlatego polecam kontakt bezpośredni z firmą L., poszepranie w internecie np.
> tutaj: http://www.legalett.com/  - niestety na polskiej stronie jest ciągle ubogo w informacje w porównaniu z innymi  , i próbę kontaktu z użytkownikami (może w L. podadzą jakiś namiar?) 
> 
> I głowa do góry  - to na prawdę fajny system, a jak się wszystko podliczy to nie jest tak strasznie drogo w porównaniu z tradycyjnym bodowaniem, choć w momencie dostania wyceny można przeżyć mały szok    
> Potem zaczynasz liczyć czego dzięki L nie muszisz w domu robić i szok mija  - możesz mi wierzyć.
> Browar


ja też bardzo polecam ten system, ale aż dziw mnie bierze że nie zajrzałem do tej pory na angielską stronę L   :ohmy:  , bo jest tam masę ciekawych informacji, łącznie ze schematami, których w polskim L podobno nie mają !!!

Co jeszcze ciekawe to nic niewiedzą o "zabezpieczeniu" które powoduje (powinno powodować) wychłodzenie agregatu po cyklu grzania, przez pozostawienie włączonego samego wentylatora.
Ja zauważyłem u siebie na początku taki efekt, że jak ogrzewanie jest włączone i termostat zasteruje jego wyłączenie, to wyłączają się grzałki, ale wentylator jeszcze przez czas jakiś pracuje, ale po pewnym czasie przestało tak sie dziać. Napisałem to w reklamacji, a Pan Wojtek powiedział, iz centralka nie ma takiej funkcji (???!!!)

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Lakusz
Tym razem będę ostrożny, aby nie popełnić znów jakieś gafy i zapytam o szczegóły. Co masz na myśli pisząc: _powoduje (powinno powodować) wychłodzenie agregatu po cyklu grzania, przez pozostawienie włączonego samego wentylatora._ ?
U mnie kiedyś wyłączał się agregat i po chwili na moment zaszumiał ponownie. Śmialiśmy się w tedy w domu, że się z nami żegna.  :smile: 
Nie rozumiem po co wentylator miałby wychładzać agregat po cyklu grzania? 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## lakusz

> Witaj Lakusz
> Tym razem będę ostrożny, aby nie popełnić znów jakieś gafy i zapytam o szczegóły. Co masz na myśli pisząc: _powoduje (powinno powodować) wychłodzenie agregatu po cyklu grzania, przez pozostawienie włączonego samego wentylatora._ ?
> U mnie kiedyś wyłączał się agregat i po chwili na moment zaszumiał ponownie. Śmialiśmy się w tedy w domu, że się z nami żegna. 
> Nie rozumiem po co wentylator miałby wychładzać agregat po cyklu grzania? 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


trudno mi wymyślać co autor miał na myśli, jednak zauważyłem że działo się coś takiego, i widać w tym celu specjalny element jest w agregacie, a idąc dalej, jest jasno napisane w angielskiej dokumentacji, że właśnie po to jest ten termo przekaźnik  :smile: 
Myślę że właśnie po to żeby grzałki które podczas długich cyklów mogą nagrzewać się i utrzymywać swoją wysoką temperaturę przez dłuższy czas, po pierwsze zabezpieczyć centrale przed zbyt wysoką temperaturą (w trakcie pracy centrali ogólna temperatura w centrali jest stała, i niewiele wyższa niż powietrza krążącego w obwodach, jednak zaraz po wyłączeniu wentylatora temperatura w centrali bardzo szybko rośnie), a po drugie jest to jakaś ilość energii którą można wpakować w całą płytę, a nie oddać ją tylko przez klapę centrali w jednym miejscu.

----------


## Piotr O.

Dzięki Lakusz za te dopowiedzenia. Jak rozumiem z tego, co napisałeś to są to tylko Twoje przypuszczenia. W sprawie temperatury w agregacie dobrze się domyślasz.
Trochę teorii na ten temat.
W żadnym aktualnie budowanym agregacie nie ma funkcji „opóźniacza” w wyłączeniu wentylatora. Jeśli grzałka się wyłączy automatycznie zostaje przerwany dopływ prądu do wentylatora. Czyli wentylator też nie będzie pracował. Ale…
W agregacie jest  czujnik temperatury powietrza powracającego, nastawiony na temperaturę 45 st.C. Czujnik ten ma możliwość załączenia pracy samego wentylatora jeśli temperatura w centrali grzewczej jest za wysoka lub powietrze powracające ma wyższą temperaturę niż 45 st.C.
Ogranicznik ten, gdy się załącza, wyłącza pracę grzałek i ma za główne zadanie schłodzić centralę grzewczą (zabezpieczenie agregatu przed przegrzaniem).
Niektórzy inwestorzy mogą zauważyć na przykład, że agregat załącza się w krótkim czasie po wyłączeniu termostatu. Praca agregatu trwa około minuty lub kilku sekund. Taki cykl potrafi się powtórzyć 2 lub 3 razy po wyłączeniu się   termostatu (czyli grzałek elektrycznych).
To wyjaśnia zjawisko, które obaj zauważaliśmy w naszych ogrzewaniach domowych.

Dla mnie „Opóźniacz” czyli urządzenie, które wydłuża pracę wentylatora po wyłączeniu się termostatu jest specjalnym urządzeniem, na którym nastawia się czas pracy wentylatora po jego wyłączeniu. Takie urządzenie było montowane w agregatach typu IGV 5000T sprzed *7 lat*. Obecnie nigdzie na świecie w agregatach Legalett typ IGV 3000E do IGV 4000E nie jest stosowane. 

W Kanadzie są identyczne agregaty jak w Polsce. Różnica polega tylko na tym, że tam jest znacznie mniejsze napięcie zasilania (110V), a w Polsce 220V. Agregaty muszą więc posiadać coś w rodzaju transformatora, przetwornicy. Reszta jest dokładnie taka sama.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## MCB

Co do "zagramanicznych" agregatów to zauważyłem, że mają one sterowanie przekaźnikami 24V. U nas jest 220V.

MCB

----------


## lakusz

> Dla mnie „Opóźniacz” czyli urządzenie, które wydłuża pracę wentylatora po wyłączeniu się termostatu jest specjalnym urządzeniem, na którym nastawia się czas pracy wentylatora po jego wyłączeniu. Takie urządzenie było montowane w agregatach typu IGV 5000T sprzed *7 lat*. Obecnie nigdzie na świecie w agregatach Legalett typ IGV 3000E do IGV 4000E nie jest stosowane. 
> 
> W Kanadzie są identyczne agregaty jak w Polsce. Różnica polega tylko na tym, że tam jest znacznie mniejsze napięcie zasilania (110V), a w Polsce 220V. Agregaty muszą więc posiadać coś w rodzaju transformatora, przetwornicy. Reszta jest dokładnie taka sama.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Pierwsza sprawa, nie potrzebny jest żaden specjalny opóźniacz, tylko właśnie taki termostat, i z tego co wiem to jest on na 55st, a nie 45, co potwierdza schemat ze strony legalet.com jak również opis na elemencie w moim agregacie.
Ja sobie sam zrobiłem takie opóźnienie o 15 minut pracy samego wentylatora, dzięki sterowaniu L przez PLC a nie zwykły termostat, jednak na początku kiedy sterowanie odbywało się przy pomocy zwykłego termostatu, to nie zauważyłem takiego samoczynnego załączania się wentylatora, a wcześniej ewidentnie była taka sytuacja o jakiej pisałem.

A co do ew. transformatora (przetwornicy  :wink:  na wyższe napięcie to jakaś kicha, bo taki transformator to nie potrzebne straty. Na stronie L.com zarówno USA jak i Canada napięcie na schematach jest podane jako 230V, dlaczego? nie wiadomo! ale wiadomo, że transformator to straty, a przeprojektować grzałki na napięcie 110V przy tej samej mocy to będzie potrzebny 2x większy prąd, czyli grubsze kable zasilające!

----------


## Piotr O.

'Profesorze' Lakusz  :big grin:  
Wybacz - znowu czegoś nie rozumiem. Skoro wszystko wiesz lepiej to czemu pytasz? 
Ja tylko starałem się konkretnie odpowiedzieć *według swojej wiedzy* w tym temacie, a Ty chyba szukasz zaczepki.   :Confused:   :sad: 
Piszesz:_ i z tego co wiem to jest on na 55st, a nie 45_. Czyli można też założyć, że wiesz błędnie?  :smile: 
Ja wiem, że w Polsce jest 45 st. C ale nie będę się upierał, bo po co? (czujnik temperatury ma możliwość regulacji i można temp. zmienić  :smile: ).
Piszesz, że nie jest potrzebny żaden "opóźniacz". 
Ja napisałem co rozumiem pod tą nazwą (urządzenie) i też nie będę się upierał, bo napisałem *nie jest ono obecnie stosowane*. 
To Ty w poprzednim listach piszesz o: 
- _o "zabezpieczeniu" które powoduje (powinno powodować) wychłodzenie agregatu_,
-  _widać w tym celu specjalny element jest w agregacie._  :Confused:  
Piszesz ciekawe rzeczy o przetwornicy i też się nie będę upierał, bo pewnie stosowany jest tylko transformator. Abyśmy jednak pisali o tym samym urządzeniu napisz proszę, co to wg Ciebie jest za urządzenie przetwornica?
I w końcu sprawa napięcia w Kanadzie i USA. Według mojej wiedzy standardowe napięcia są tam w gniazdach:
- 110V 60Hz - jednofazowe,
- 220V 60Hz - dwufazowe.
Może więc piszesz o napięciu dwufazowym. 
Dla termostatów w Kanadzie słuszna jest uwaga MCB o 24V.
Ale znów się nie będę upierał   :smile:  , bo stary już jestem i może coś się zmieniło od czasów gdy chodziłem do szkoły.  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS Czy z wykształcenia jesteś elektrykiem? (pytam, bo piszesz o zmianach w układzie sterowania, a to raczej domena elektryka, elektronika)

----------


## lakusz

> Piszesz:_ i z tego co wiem to jest on na 55st, a nie 45_. Czyli można też założyć, że wiesz błędnie? 
> 
> To Ty w poprzednim listach piszesz o: 
> - _o "zabezpieczeniu" które powoduje (powinno powodować) wychłodzenie agregatu_,
> -  _widać w tym celu specjalny element jest w agregacie._  
> Piszesz ciekawe rzeczy o przetwornicy i też się nie będę upierał, bo pewnie stosowany jest tylko transformator. Abyśmy jednak pisali o tym samym urządzeniu napisz proszę, co to wg Ciebie jest za urządzenie przetwornica?
> I w końcu sprawa napięcia w Kanadzie i USA. Według mojej wiedzy standardowe napięcia są tam w gniazdach:
> - 110V 60Hz - jednofazowe,
> - 220V 60Hz - dwufazowe.
> ...


Pozostawię bez komentarza Twoje osobiste zaczepki... ale do prof mi jeszcze daleko więc daruj sobie, bo chyba próbujesz "odegrać się" za Browara - wtedy wyzwałeś mnie od adwokatów, a teraz od profesorów.

Gdzie w mojej wypowiedzi były pytania? Ja odpowiadałem na twoje pytania o szczegóły moich problemów z L.
pytania, lub brak wiedzy była dużo później, a o tym niżej
Co do termostatu to mój wygląda tak:
http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0452e.jpg
mój błąd, bo zapamiętałem że jest tam napisane 55^C, a tam jest "jakieś" 150, a według dokumentacji L jest tak w ogóle 50^C

Co do transformatorów i przetwornic, to teoretycznie to oba urządzenia mają za zadanie dostosować źródło pradu do odbiornika, ale dla mnie transformator służy do obniżania, a przetwornica do podwyższania i ew. zmiany na prąd zmienny, ew. tak jak tu: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Przetwo...C4%99cia<br />
I przetwornic tam nie widzę, jest tylko transformator obniżający napięcie sterowania do 24V i bardzo słusznie, bo sterować za pomocą 230V to nie zbyt bezpieczne !

A co do napięcia to przyznam że nie wiedziałem że w usa jest dostępne również w standardzie napięcie dwufazowe w gniazdku i to by wyjaśniało schemat i jego opis o napięciu 230V, czyli jedno fazowe będzie 115V.
 i tu pojawiły się w moich wypowiedziach znak zapytania, bo tego właśnie nie wiedziałem.

A co do układu sterowania, to zmiana polegała tylko na tym że zamiast sterować "zwieraniem" kolejnych styków do których normalnie podłączone są termostaty ja podłączyłem przekaźniki którymi steruje sterownik PLC.

----------


## Piotr O.

Łukaszu - co do 'Profesora', to dziwię się, że tak to odebrałeś, bo to było napisane tak jak obok ('') w formie żartu po przeczytaniu Twojego listu (o czym ma świadczyć szeroki uśmiech na końcu   :big grin:  ).
Odnoszę wrażenie, że obaj z Browarem macie słabe poczucie humoru i w prawie wszystkim dopatrujecie się wyzywania czy obrazy. 
Niestety pisanie listów ma tę wadę, że nie wiadomo do końca co autor miał na myśli, a buziaczki mogą być jak widać różnie odebrane.   :sad:  

Co do pytań... może nie było ich wprost. Ja niektóre Twoje zdania odbierałem jako brak pewności, wątpliwości czy coś ma czy nie działać tak lub inaczej i dlatego to określenie. Przecież zdanie nie musi kończyć się znakiem zapytania, by traktować je jako pytanie.  :smile: 

Ten termostat na zdjęciu powinien mieć jeszcze nalepkę z podaną temp. Widać tylko ślad po odklejeniu. W Legalett termostaty mają takie nalepki - coś w rodzaju pomarańczowej "cenki" sklepowej i na niej zwykle jest 45 lub max 50 st. C. Według mojej wiedzy 55 st. C nie ma. Jeśli chcesz, to otwórz pokrywę i zobacz ile masz napisane.

Temat transformatora i przetwornicy rozumiem tak samo jak Ty.
Napięcie w Kanadzie jest międzyfazowe 230 V - u nich nie ma przewodu zerowego, który jest u nas.

Wprowadzony przez Ciebie przekaźnik i PLC, to ciekawe rozwiązanie tylko czy przypadkiem nie jest ono wbrew gwarancji na L?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS Jak byś chciał bardziej szczegółowo porozmawiać o tych elektrycznych sprawach w USA i Kanadzie to zadzwoń do Legalett i pogadaj z właścicielem. Matss projektował dla kanadyjczyków te układy sterowania, więc zna je doskonale. Tu nasze pisanie o tym  może niektórych nie interesować.

----------


## lakusz

> Wprowadzony przez Ciebie przekaźnik i PLC, to ciekawe rozwiązanie tylko czy przypadkiem nie jest ono wbrew gwarancji na L?
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


profesora zupełnie tak nie odczytałem... naklejka chyba faktycznie jest, ale teraz nie chce mi się zaglądać, pewnie jest jak mówisz, dziwne jest tylko że co innego jest w dokumentacji....

A co do sterowania... to jaki to ma negatywny wpływ na L ? przekaźniki podłączyłem pod te same przewody co byłby termostat, więc nie ma tu ingerencji w instalację. Zresztą mimo mojej prośby nikt na instalację centrali nie przyjechał, musiałem zrobić to sam, a teraz nadal czekam na załatwienie reklamacji  :sad:

----------


## Browar

> Odnoszę wrażenie, że obaj z Browarem macie słabe poczucie humoru * i w prawie wszystkim dopatrujecie się wyzywania czy obrazy.*


a parę dni wcześniej....




> Browar, 
> nawciskałeś mi, naubliżałeś, napisałeś tylko o tym, co dla Ciebie jest wygodne pomijając niewygodne i... mam nadzieję, że ci ulżyło.



no comments....


a tak a propos - rozmawiałeś już z panem Wojtkiem i wyjaśniłeś swoje pomówienia pod miom adresem... ?

pozdrawiam ozięble

Browar bez "poczucia humoru"

----------


## Piotr O.

Browar napisał:
_To tyle możesz już sobie tu pisać co zechcesz, i nie zamierzam wchodzić już z Tobą w żadne dyskusje bo ludzi Twojego pokroju staram się w życiu unikać._ 
"no comments..."
 :big grin:   :smile:   :sad: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS Zdjęcie z kuflami w Twoim profilu tłumaczy Twoją "oziębłość".   :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

_A co do sterowania... to jaki to ma negatywny wpływ na L ? przekaźniki podłączyłem pod te same przewody co byłby termostat, więc nie ma tu ingerencji w instalację."_
Ja tylko pytałem jak to się ma do samodzielnego ingerowania w elektronikę Legalett i gwarancję. Nie wiem czy jest to wbrew gwarancji. Oby nie.

_Zresztą mimo mojej prośby nikt na instalację centrali nie przyjechał, musiałem zrobić to sam, a teraz nadal czekam na załatwienie reklamacji_ 
Nie rozumiem - instalacja centrali to znaczy zainstalowanie i uruchomienie agregatów robiłeś samodzielnie?   :ohmy:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## lakusz

> Ja tylko pytałem jak to się ma do samodzielnego ingerowania w elektronikę Legalett i gwarancję. Nie wiem czy jest to wbrew gwarancji. Oby nie.
> 
> Nie rozumiem - instalacja centrali to znaczy zainstalowanie i uruchomienie agregatów robiłeś samodzielnie?   
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


ad.1 to nie jest ingerencja w elektronikę L, zresztą powinienem dostać 3 termostaty, a dostałem tylko jeden, a on jest naprawdę marny  :sad: 

ad.2 tak, a co miałem czekać całą zimę w zimnym domu, aż ktoś raczy przyjechać? Agregat przyjechał kurierem, i w trakcie rozmowy z Panią (Kasią? nie pamiętam teraz) ustaliłem z nią że ma przyjechać ktoś do podłączenia "tego", jednak nikt się nie zjawił, a ja nie miałem czasu, ani zresztą ochoty też, na "poganianie" kolejnych wykonawców - w trakcie budowy jest to coś co powodowało najwięcej nerwów, poganianie innych !
A że jak się okazało po rozpakowaniu pudełka, i przeczytaniu spokojnie projektu, podłączenie tego ustrojstwa to bułka z masłem, więc spokojnie podłączyłem te kilka kabelków i zaczęło działać.

A i jeszcze jedno, teraz jak patrzę na zdjęcia browara, też powinienem zrobić raban w L, raz że nikt nie przyjechał do instalacji, a dwa że tak mi wykonawcy zrobili rurkę do kabla zasilającego, że za żadne skarby kabel nie chciał przez nią przejść, ledwo przeszły te od sterowania (dużo cieńsze i linka), więc też coś musiałem w tym temacie wykombinować, żeby nie nadkładajc kabla ścianami, niby daleko nie mam, ale po drodze dwoje drzwi, więc kilka niepotrzebnych metrów by się zrobiło  :sad: 
a trzeba było wołać legaletowców-wykonawców i żeby oni się z tym mordowali... ale tak jak pisałem wyżej, to był już prawie koniec budowy, mase rzeczy robiłem sam, poprawiałem innych i miałem dość proszenia się...
Ale o co wyszło z tymi oknami tarasowymi to już przerasta moją cierpliwość!

----------


## Piotr O.

No, no, no... nie wiem, co o tym myśleć Lakusz?  :Confused:   :ohmy:  
Z jednej strony podziwiam Twoją odwagę przy podłączaniu agregatów, bez uzgodnienia tego z L, z drugiej nie wiem czy masz prawo mieć teraz pretensje skoro sam napisałeś, że _...a ja nie miałem czasu, ani zresztą ochoty też,..._.  To był Twój wybór, bo miałeś prawo i mogłeś przecież zadzwonić do L i się przypomnieć.
Teraz na Twoim miejscu nie pisałbym: _też powinienem zrobić raban w L, raz że nikt nie przyjechał do instalacji,..._. 
Bardziej podzielam tę Twoją myśl: _a trzeba było wołać legaletowców-wykonawców i żeby oni się z tym mordowali..._.
Nie znam szczegółów sprawy, nie spotkałem się z taką sytuacją, aż mnie dziwi takie postępowanie, więc proponuję kontakt z L. - najlepiej z wyrozumiałym i życzliwym p. Wojtkiem.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## lakusz

> Z jednej strony podziwiam Twoją odwagę przy podłączaniu agregatów, bez uzgodnienia tego z L, z drugiej nie wiem czy masz prawo mieć teraz pretensje 
> 
> Teraz na Twoim miejscu nie pisałbym: _też powinienem zrobić raban w L, raz że nikt nie przyjechał do instalacji,..._. 
> Bardziej podzielam tę Twoją myśl: _a trzeba było wołać legaletowców-wykonawców i żeby oni się z tym mordowali..._.


A gdzie tu odwaga? toż to zwykłe 4 grzałki i wentylatorkiem, żadna mecyja podłączyć 8 kabelków, skoro w dokumentacji jasno napisane co do czego, profesury z Legaletu kończyć nie trzeba  :wink: 
Poza tym nie napisałem że bez uzgodnienia. Pani zapytała "czy poradzę sobie sam z podłączeniem", ja powiedziałem że "poradzę sobie, tak myślę", i nie nie było tu ale "to musi zrobić nasz pracownik". Dopiero w dalszej części rozmowy naszła mnie refleksja że może jednak niech ktoś przyjedzie, i na tym stanęło, że "ktoś" miał przyjechać. A że zaczęło się robić zimno i chciałem już powoli "ładować" płytę ciepełkiem, a do tego podłączenie tego zajęło mi 30 minut, to se darowałem czekanie na "kogoś".

Poza tym o co w kwestii "podłączenia" centrali mam pretensje? O nie drożne peszle? To było zupełnie kiedy indziej, w znaczeniu, centralę "budowlanie" podłączałem bezpośrednio wychodząc z centrali kablem do skrzynki budowlanej, a instalacja była kładziona za jakieś 3-4 miesiące i wtedy wyszedł problem z nie drożnością peszla - i niestety nie pomyślałem o tym żeby robić "raban", byłem po ostrych bojach z dachowcami, oczyszczalnią, i jeszcze kilkoma mniejszymi, i mi się w tedy porostu nie chciało. Jasne że to był mój wybór, teraz o to, to mam żal tylko do siebie. Chociaż nie wiem czy bym chciał, żeby mi z powodu tego peszelka rozpruwali płytę.

----------


## Piotr O.

Teraz Łukaszu wszystko jasne. Poprzednio brakowało kilku istotnych informacji.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc dobrego, nowego tygodnia.

----------


## MCB

U mnie też nie było problemu ze sterownikami.
Poprosiłem o wykreślenie z oferty. Żadnych pytań.

Płytę podłączył i uruchomił elektryk polecony przez L.

Na razie tylko po 1 grzałce z agregatu - kabelki sterujące podłączone do "kostki".
Elektryk napisał, które "zestawy" jednocześnie podłączać tak, aby równo obciążyć fazy.
Na razie bo jeszcze nie mam "mocy" oraz instalacji EIB.

Co do peszli to na 3 sztuki 1 był niedrożny. Udało się przeprowadzić tylko kabel sterujący. Pilot po godzinie walki urwał się.
Zasilający poszedł "tradycyjnie" po ścianach pod tynkiem.

Ogólnie OK.

M.

----------


## barzuc

Szczerze mówiąc, jak przeczytałem ostatnie 2 strony forum to się zastanawiam czy to jakaś wojenka czy co?
Sam mam L., żadnych problemów nie miałem (no ok. miałem - przez środek salonu biegła "mulda" po betonowaniu.... przyjechał wykonawca i po pomiarach niwelatorem niestety muszę mu przyznać, że mieściła się w granicach) i zdecydowałbym się po raz kolejny. Tak czy inaczej - sam system fajny, wykonawcy - różnie (na tych, którzy byli u mnie nie mogę narzekać, instalator też ok). To, że wentylator włączy się na minutkę żeby ochłodzić grzałki po całej nocy grzania - chyba norma.. no chyba, że ja po prostu jestem nienormalny i L. mam tak ustawiony żeby grzał tylko w nocy (na 2. taryfie) - jak coś grzeje 8h (zimą przy -24 st C na zewnątrz) bez przerwy to po wyłączeniu wciąż jest gorące i samo z siebie byłoby debilne gdyby dopuściło do przegrzania... ale ja tam fachowcem nie jestem.
Podsumowując - nie miałem żadnych problemów ani z samym systemem, ani z dogadaniem się z nikim... natomiast dziwię się nieco koledze Piotrowi O. ... mam wrażenie, że trochę adwokat diabła, za przeproszeniem, się zrobiłeś (nie bierz do siebie, ale nikt nie jest doskonały - szczególnie jeśli chodzi o budowlankę  :smile: ... ) i bardzo personalnie odbierasz każde negatywne słowo o L. - a jednak kultura (którą, choćby tylko w tym wątku, wcześniej w wielu miejscach okazałeś i której wg mnie Tobie nie brakuje) nakazuje dopuszczenie odmiennego zdania... jakie by ono nie było.

----------


## Piotr O.

Barzuc - kopa lat!
Miło, że zajrzałeś i tak pięknie napisałeś. Wreszcie ktoś z poczuciem humoru.  :smile: 
Taż Ty teraz już "stary wyga" z tematu L. jesteś. Może by tak jakiś klub typu "Old boys from Legalett" założyć?   :big grin:  
Dziękuję za cenne informacje o Twoim fundamencie. Ma działać i działa - wszystko z Tobą w porządku - to apropos Twojej wątpliwości: _no chyba, że ja po prostu jestem nienormalny_  :big grin: .
Co do mnie, to jak widzisz na dobre tu zagościłem na forum Muratora, moderacją się zająłem i... pilnuje coby ludziska nie cyganili.   :smile:  A cyganią czasem na dobre i jeszcze wszystko na mnie potem jest.   :sad:  
Co najlepsze w e-mail na priw piszą inaczej, grzecznie, zgodnie z prowdom, a tu mi dogryzają. Ot widzisz Barzuc, takie to odważne 'popisaniu'.  :smile: 
Ostatnio znów jeden się skarżył na firmę L., a prowda jest taka, że na budowlanych agregatach grzeje (o czym tu rzecz jasna milczy) i nie ma co się skarżyć tylko chałupę wykończyć i zgłosić potrzebę wymiany na właściwe do Gdańska.
Ależ mi się wesoło zrobiło dzięki Tobie Barzuc.
Miej się zdrowo i pogodnie. 
PS Niech żyję L.  :big grin:

----------


## barzuc

> Barzuc - kopa lat!
> Miło, że zajrzałeś i tak pięknie napisałeś. Wreszcie ktoś z poczuciem humoru. 
> Taż Ty teraz już "stary wyga" z tematu L. jesteś. Może by tak jakiś klub typu "Old boys from Legalett" założyć?   
> Dziękuję za cenne informacje o Twoim fundamencie. Ma działać i działa - wszystko z Tobą w porządku - to apropos Twojej wątpliwości: _no chyba, że ja po prostu jestem nienormalny_ .


Chyba za krótko mam L., żeby się w autorytatywny sposób wypowiadać w tym temacie... zresztą ja prosty użytkownik jestem - podłączone, grzeje, zapomniane  :wink:  Mogę podzielić się swoimi spostrzeżeniami i doświadczeniami (niezbyt wiele się zebrało - jak na razie przez rok) i na tym koniec  :smile: 




> Co do mnie, to jak widzisz na dobre tu zagościłem na forum Muratora, moderacją się zająłem i... pilnuje coby ludziska nie cyganili.   A cyganią czasem na dobre i jeszcze wszystko na mnie potem jest.   
> Co najlepsze w e-mail na priw piszą inaczej, grzecznie, zgodnie z prowdom, a tu mi dogryzają. Ot widzisz Barzuc, takie to odważne 'popisaniu'.


Ech... różnie z tym pisaniem bywa, czasem faktycznie pisze się byle pisać, byle żale wylać... a że nie do końca z prawdą - ale to głównie chyba problem piszącego. 
Z drugiej strony dobrze, że Ci się chce angażować, bo czasem faktycznie ciężko odłowić (ogólnie jeśli chodzi o wszelkiej maści fora) co jest prawdą a co zwykłym utyskiwaniem  :smile:  
Grunt to utrzymać się w gdzieś "po środku" i nie wszystko dosłownie traktować  :smile:  - nerwów szkoda  :smile: 




> Ostatnio znów jeden się skarżył na firmę L., a prowda jest taka, że na budowlanych agregatach grzeje (o czym tu rzecz jasna milczy) i nie ma co się skarżyć tylko chałupę wykończyć i zgłosić potrzebę wymiany na właściwe do Gdańska.
> (...)


Nie wiem - budowlanych nie miałem - nie było potrzeby. Co do umawiania się - fakt, że z jakimś wyprzedzeniem to robiłem ale bez żadnej tragedii.
Co do samej firmy - to też ludzie i też mogą błędy popełniać czasem o czymś zapomnieć (to że u Ciebie czy u mnie się nie zdarzyło nie znaczy, że są nieomylni, ale jak najlepiej im życzę). Niestety życie nie zawsze jest czarno-białe. Gdyby każdy o tym pamiętał wszystkim byłoby łatwiej  :smile: ... a na pewno spokojniej  :smile: 




> Miej się zdrowo i pogodnie. 
> (...)


Dzięki i wzajemnie  :smile:

----------


## zbizuk

Witam wszystkich. Już dłuższy czas przeglądam to forum i zdecydowałem się wreszcie na L. Moje założenia projektowo budowlane są takie: płyta L. 22cm, styrop. 28cm, ściana BK 24 = 30cm styropian, rekuperator z GWC, oraz kolektor poziomy 300m2 zalany solanką z pompą ciepła solanka-woda, wymiennikiem woda powietrze i buforem kombinowanym(ze zbiornikiem wewnętrznym do CWU) dodatkowo zasilany przez 2 kolektory 1,7m2. Dom 160m2 + 28m2 garaż. O dachu i jego dociepleniu narazie nie myślę, zaczynam we wrześniu 2009. Przeraża mnie jedynie koszt projektu L. wycenili mi 150zł netto za m2 za projekt ze zbrojeniem i izolacją pod płytę, bez wykonawstwa i bez projektu ogrzeania z własnym odbiorem materiałów od nich. Mam pytanie do uczestników na forum, czy ktoś zastosował już ogrzewanie grzewcze L. z wymiennika woda powietrze? Chętnie podzielę się swoją wiedzą jak również liczę na opinie bardziej doświadczonych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krisso

chyba pojawił się gdzieś taki wątek już, ale dawno i warto może odświeżyć.
chodzi o porównanie kosztów instalacji L. w porównaniu z alternatywą. zapewne ci, co niedawno zrobili L. (albo planowali, a nie zrobili) mogliby się wypowiedzieć co do swoich kalkulacji porównawczych.
zapewne warto porównać L. do innego ogrzewania podłogowego (bez dyskusji o zadach i waletach), a nie innych typów ogrzewania w ogóle. czyli porównanie L., a wykonanie osobno płyty + ogrzewanie podłogowe tradycyjne.
pochodną tego porównania jest moje pytanie do Legalettowców użytkowników o ogrzewanie na piętrze (dla tych co mają). czego użyliście na piętrze do ogrzewania sypialni?
dzięki za tę dyskusję.

----------


## barzuc

Ja przed decyzją porównałem koszty całej płyty i sumy poszczególnych elementów z wycen (fundamenty i ich izolacja, instalacja C.O., piec/źródło ciepła, kaloryfery, wyjście instalacji kan. poza budynek, posadzki, wylewki itp) od innych wykonawców. Kosztowo wyszło mi prawie to samo, tyle że na pierwszy strzał a nie rozłożone w czasie.
Jedna uwaga co do posadzki - jeśli planuje się na podłodze panele - po L. nie będzie trzeba nic robić (ja nie musiałem - poza zeszlifowaniem 5mm na pow. 3mx1m garba po dyletacji), jeśli płytki to pewnie i tak jakieś poziomowanie będzie potrzebne.

Co do piętra - nie wypowiem się bo mam parterówkę i nie przerabiałem tego problemu. Jedynie jak rozmawiałem z wykonawcami z L. to na piętro też maja system jakiś ale jak to się wyraził jeden z Panów "osobiście odradzają" bo żeby miało ręce i nogi to należałoby strop od dołu izolować a tego już się większości inwestorów nie chce robić i ma się podgrzewany sufit na parterze zamiast podłogi na piętrze.

----------


## tomek131

A Legalett na gaz i na górze normalne grzejniki z jednego pieca??Zakładając ,że ktoś ma gaz oczywiście.Jak to kosztowo.Droższe agregaty o chyba 3tys , sam piec z 10 tys plus przyłącz gazu dajmy na to 5tys , jak kawałeczek trzeba podciągnąć.Więcej o jakieś 16-18tys od L na prąd.Jak z kosztami eksploatacji?Porównywał ktoś L na prąd i L na gaz (przy okazji Legalett na gaz załatwi się sprawę ogrzewania na górze-jeśli ktoś potrzebuje, oraz ciepłej wody)

----------


## barzuc

> A Legalett na gaz i na górze normalne grzejniki z jednego pieca??Zakładając ,że ktoś ma gaz oczywiście.Jak to kosztowo.Droższe agregaty o chyba 3tys , sam piec z 10 tys plus przyłącz gazu dajmy na to 5tys , jak kawałeczek trzeba podciągnąć.Więcej o jakieś 16-18tys od L na prąd.Jak z kosztami eksploatacji?Porównywał ktoś L na prąd i L na gaz (przy okazji Legalett na gaz załatwi się sprawę ogrzewania na górze-jeśli ktoś potrzebuje, oraz ciepłej wody)


Jak decydowałem się na L. to byłem w "odwiedzinach" w prywatnym domu żeby zobaczyć co i jak wygląda (i generalnie nic nie widziałem  :wink: , bo nic nie widać ) - tam było takie rozwiązanie (L. na gaz + ogrzewanie na piętrze z normalnych grzejników). Jak to kosztowo wygląda - nie wiem.
Co do porównania elektryczny / gazowy - po pierwszej zimie (ostatniej, temp min. zdaje się ~-24 st C) koszt elektrycznego wyszedł ~6 - 7 / m kw na miesiąc (ciężko mi określić dokładnie bo mam wszystko na prąd, więc to tylko szacunek po odjęciu średniego zużycia prądu poza sezonem). Mam nadzieję, że kolejne sezony grzewcze będą "przyjemniejsze".
Może ktoś z gazowym też policzył, zechce podać i będzie można porównać.

----------


## lakusz

> Przeraża mnie jedynie koszt projektu L. wycenili mi 150zł netto za m2 za projekt ze zbrojeniem i izolacją pod płytę, bez wykonawstwa i bez projektu ogrzeania z własnym odbiorem materiałów od nich.


To bierzesz L bez ogrzewania od nich? Robisz samą "zimną" płytę fundamentowa? Czy będziesz sam kładł ogrzewanie? Jak to wychodzi kosztowo ?

----------


## lakusz

> Co do porównania elektryczny / gazowy - po pierwszej zimie (ostatniej, temp min. zdaje się ~-24 st C) koszt elektrycznego wyszedł ~6 - 7 / m kw na miesiąc (ciężko mi określić dokładnie bo mam wszystko na prąd, więc to tylko szacunek po odjęciu średniego zużycia prądu poza sezonem).


co to oznacza 6-7 / m kw na miesiąc ?

----------


## barzuc

> Napisał barzuc
> 
> Co do porównania elektryczny / gazowy - po pierwszej zimie (ostatniej, temp min. zdaje się ~-24 st C) koszt elektrycznego wyszedł ~6 - 7 / m kw na miesiąc (ciężko mi określić dokładnie bo mam wszystko na prąd, więc to tylko szacunek po odjęciu średniego zużycia prądu poza sezonem).
> 
> 
> co to oznacza 6-7 / m kw na miesiąc ?


a przepraszam się zawiruszyło... miało być 6-7 zł / m kw (kwadratowy) / miesiąc
Dotyczy najgorszych miesięcy (grudzień - styczeń).

----------


## tomek131

To da za 100m dom kwotę 700zł miesięcznie  :ohmy:   z czym bym się zgodził bo w 250-300zł  PiotraO za jego 100m dom nijak nie wierzę[/b][/u]

----------


## barzuc

> To da za 100m dom kwotę 700zł miesięcznie   z czym bym się zgodził bo w 250-300zł  PiotraO za jego 100m dom nijak nie wierzę[/b][/u]


Podana kwota (7zł) to bardzo górna granica. Mój max. rachunek to 570 zł (aż normalnie poszukałem papierów  :wink:  ) za grudzień, 960 za styczeń i luty. Przy pow. 94m2 daje max ~6 zł / m2 / miesiąc (bez odliczania energii zużytej na całą resztę - oświetlenie, ciepła woda, urządzenia - latem rachunki to ok. 180zł / na 2 m-ce). 
Wszystko zależy jednak od bardzo wielu czynników. Budynek poprzednią zimę stał w stanie surowym zamkniętym, teraz pół zimy spędziłem na poddaszu (nieużytkowe, sufit podwieszany) i docieplałem mostki, bryła budynku: prostokąt, budynek z porothermu 24cm + 12cm wełny mineralnej... Temp. wewnątrz to 20-22 st C (zależnie od pomieszczeń).
Nie wiem już sam czy to wszystko dużo czy mało. Kwotę 6-7 zł podałem jak bezpieczną w miarę niezależną od tego jaki kształt ma budynek, jak będzie wysuszony, ocieplony, wietrzony czy jakie upodobania co do temp. mają właściciele. 
Gdzieś już pisałem - na stronach Rockwool-a (zdaje się) są pliki excel-a, w których można policzyć zapotrzebowanie budynku na ciepło (znając podstawowe jego parametry: pow., kubaturę, pow. ścian i okien) oraz materiały z jakich jest wykonany. Co więcej jak zna się ceny to można porównać różne źródła energii.

Ja zanim się zdecydowałem na L. gdzieś widziałem, słyszałem i w ogóle się naczytałem, że koszt ogrzewania nie powinien mnie wynieść więcej niż 300 zł / m-c. Nie przyjąłem tego do wiadomości i pomnożyłem x2... i konkluzja - generalnie jestem zadowolony (płacę gdzieś w połowie między super optymistyczną a moją pesymistyczną prognozą) - i nie zmieniłbym tego co mam na nic innego  :smile: .
Po prostu jak na razie jestem zadowolony z tej decyzji (niestety z niewielu mogę być  :wink:  ale to inna bajka). Jedyne na co mam nadzieję, to ,to że następna zima nie będzie tak mroźna (oj odzwyczaiłem się już od takich temp., co kiedyś było normą) a i budynek w końcu porządnie wyschnie i będzie coraz lepiej ciepło trzymał  :smile: 

Powodzenia przy decyzji i przede wszystkim miej(cie) przy jej podejmowaniu własny rozum i zdanie  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomaszu - sugerujesz, że cyganię?  :Smile: 
Pomijasz, że Barzuc ma:
- nowiutki dom, 
- pierwszą zimę, 
- nie podał szczegółów technologicznych, o które niedawno mnie pytał Lakusz,
- pisze, że to są *wyliczenia za dwa najgorsze miesiące, a nie średnią za 7 miesięcy zimowych*, którą  podaję ja i potwierdzają inni - zapomniałes o Paulakte.  :smile: 
Barzuc nie ma czasu na dokładne wyliczenia i szczegóły i sam o tym pisze. I ja go rozumiem, bo mi też się nie chce tego liczyć. Mam żone - matematyczkę.  :big grin: 
Mam Tomku dla Ciebie dobrą wiadomość - ja za podane przez Barzuca miesiące zapłaciłem... ponad 800 zł.   :big grin:   :smile:  
Trzymaj sie zdrowo i postaw na rozum  :smile: 
PS1 W czasie kiedy pisałem powyższe zdania Barzuc powyżej mojego listu szczegółowo wyjaśnił - wielkie dzięki. Jak dla mnie wszystko się zgadza i tak trzymać.

PS2 Barzuc napisz nam proszę jakiej mocy masz agregaty w kW? Ja mam 7kW w dwóch agregatach.

----------


## lakusz

> To da za 100m dom kwotę 700zł miesięcznie   z czym bym się zgodził bo w 250-300zł  PiotraO za jego 100m dom nijak nie wierzę[/b][/u]


Tomku a w moje 300zł/m-c za samo ogrzewanie uwierzysz i to jedna taryfa prądu budowlanego? (dla prawdy dodam że spaliłem do tego 2m3 drewna na całą zimę, czyli jakieś +200zł do całego sezonu)
też mam domek 100m2, tez pierwsza zima, mam poddasze użytkowe którego raczej nie będę dogrzewał, bo nie ma takiej potrzeby.

 :wink:  hehehehe

----------


## barzuc

> PS2 Barzuc napisz nam proszę jakiej mocy masz agregaty w kW? Ja mam 7kW w dwóch agregatach.


2x4kW, 6 obwodów (1kW odpowiednio na: łazienka, 3 sypialnie, kuchnia, 3kW: salon). Salon + kuchnia nie są od siebie oddzielone fizyczną przegrodą. Dla sterownika w salonie wybrałem najbardziej debilne miejsce z możliwych - obok okna tarasowego (ponad 6 m2 powierzchni) z kolei w "kuchni" - praktycznie na środku całego pomieszczenia w miejscu gdzie robił się czasem piękny przeciąg między oknem tarasowym a wyciągiem  :smile: 
No i smaczki:
 - dopiero w lutym udało się magikom wyregulować okna (i wymienić uszczelki) tak żeby bezpośrednio nie wiało  :wink:  ale za to nie musiałem "oficjalnie" wietrzyć  :wink:  Do tej pory nie są całkowicie szczelne, ale mam wentylacje grawitacyjną więc generalnie to nawet lepiej, bo inaczej i tak musiałbym jakieś nawiewy zrobić (to ma jakąś swoją oficjalną nazwę ale nie pamiętam)
- do tej pory jeszcze zostało mi kilka poprawek w ociepleniu sufitu (np. 2 narożniki budynku) ale do tego muszę zdjąć podsufitkę od zewnątrz... mam całe lato na to  :smile: 

Ps. Na projekcie od L. mam jawnie zaznaczone, że łazienka ze względu na mała powierzchnię (~8m2) może wymagać dogrzewania - temp. ustawiona 21 st C ze spokojem tak było - więc nie było takiej potrzeby... ale gniazdko i miejsce na grzejnik (taki rurkowy / wieszak na ręczniki) mam przewidziane  :smile:

----------


## barzuc

> Napisał tomek131
> 
> To da za 100m dom kwotę 700zł miesięcznie   z czym bym się zgodził bo w 250-300zł  PiotraO za jego 100m dom nijak nie wierzę[/b][/u]
> 
> 
> Tomku a w moje 300zł/m-c za samo ogrzewanie uwierzysz i to jedna taryfa prądu budowlanego? (dla prawdy dodam że spaliłem do tego 2m3 drewna na całą zimę, czyli jakieś +200zł do całego sezonu)
> też mam domek 100m2, tez pierwsza zima, mam poddasze użytkowe którego raczej nie będę dogrzewał, bo nie ma takiej potrzeby.
> 
>  hehehehe


Szczerze mówiąc - chciałbym tak  :smile:  ale obawiam się, że będzie to w moim wypadku nieosiągalne  :sad: 
(...) - tu następował długi bezsensowny wywód, który spowodował napad paniki i ponowny powrót do kwestii, że trzeba było dać lepszą izolację ścian (może 15 albo i 20cm zamiast marnych 12) i lepiej pilnować wykonania ocieplenia sufitu. Usunięte  :smile:  Po cholerę mam się dołować  :smile:

----------


## BMKco

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów, jestem żywo zainteresowany fundamentem płytowym z wiadomych pobudek  budowa własnego domu a właściwie przymiarka do tej budowy, jedyne co mnie przeraża to koszt takiego fudamentu firma L wycania go na ok 470pln netto plus 7%vat za m2 to moim zdniem rozbój w biały dzień przeglądając ceny materiałów doszedłem do wniosku że materiał ma 1m2 fundamentu nie przekroczy 200pln brutto oto moje wyliczenia:
pospółka  ok 25cm zagęszczona 20pln
piasek     ok 10cm  zagęszczony 15pln
folia pe gr 0,2 mm   3pln
styropian o nosności min 80 kpa grubość 30cm ok 50pln firma daje 20cm
no i płyta śrdnio 25cm na którą składaja się odpowiednio
beton ok 70pln
stal     ok 25pln
no dochodzi jeszcze system grzewczy ja jestem zwolennikiem tradycyjnej podłogówki tj: wodnego rozprowadzenia to jesli chodzi o koszt to na m2 wychodzi przy założeniu przewodu fi20mm ok 10-15pln który podłączamy do zwykłego rozdzielacza.
całość ok 200pln. brutto
o samym projekcie od firmy L nie ma mowy,chce sam sobie zrobic taki fundament przecież to nie jest wcale skomplikowane a zaoszczędzic 100% lub lepiej to nie grzech.
Jeśli ktos ma doświadczenie w gospodarczym sposobie budowy takiego fundamentu proszę o kontakt.

----------


## Piotr O.

_Szczerze mówiąc - chciałbym tak  ale obawiam się, że będzie to w moim wypadku nieosiągalne
(...) - tu następował długi bezsensowny wywód, który spowodował napad paniki i ponowny powrót do kwestii, że trzeba było dać lepszą izolację ścian (może 15 albo i 20cm zamiast marnych 12) i lepiej pilnować wykonania ocieplenia sufitu. Usunięte Po cholerę mam się dołować_ 
Czytając to co teraz w tak spokojny i zdystansowany sposób opisujesz przypominam sobie Twoje listy z okresu budowy - czasem mocno emocjonalne, jednostronne.
To naturalne, więc żyję nadzieją, że inni dziś budujący po budowie też tak będą pogodnie postrzegać miniony czas.
Przy dobrym zaplanowaniu całości inwestycji nerwów jest znacznie mniej.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie z pogodnego Podkarpacia

----------


## tomek131

koszt elektrycznego wyszedł ~6 - 7 / m kw na miesiąc (ciężko mi określić dokładnie bo mam wszystko na prąd, więc to tylko szacunek po odjęciu średniego zużycia prądu poza sezonem

Barzuc, tak napisałeś to zrozumiałem ,że 6-7 za samo ogrzewanie,potem napisałeś ,że od 6-7 trzeba odjąć normalne zużyci , to już nie rozumiem teraz.
Bmkco - pewnie ,że zdzierają
Kiedyś pewna spora grupa ludzi budowała famę i marketnig że zakładając fermę strusi zrobisz majątek.Sprzedawali strusie za kupę kasy , ludzie inwestowali,budowali zagrody , budynki a potem wszystko upadło.Przetoczyło się to przez pół świata.Tak mi się jakoś strusie z Legalett skojarzyły  :Lol:   :Lol:  
To taki przykład,że odpowiednim marketingiem i grą można w przekonujący sposób określić,że biała ściana jest tak w rzeczywistości to czarna

----------


## Browar

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów, jestem żywo zainteresowany fundamentem płytowym z wiadomych pobudek  budowa własnego domu a właściwie przymiarka do tej budowy, jedyne co mnie przeraża to koszt takiego fudamentu firma L wycania go na ok 470pln netto plus 7%vat za m2 to moim zdniem rozbój w biały dzień przeglądając ceny materiałów doszedłem do wniosku że materiał ma 1m2 fundamentu nie przekroczy 200pln brutto oto moje wyliczenia:
> pospółka  ok 25cm zagęszczona 20pln
> piasek     ok 10cm  zagęszczony 15pln
> folia pe gr 0,2 mm   3pln
> styropian o nosności min 80 kpa grubość 30cm ok 50pln firma daje 20cm
> no i płyta śrdnio 25cm na którą składaja się odpowiednio
> beton ok 70pln
> stal     ok 25pln
> no dochodzi jeszcze system grzewczy ja jestem zwolennikiem tradycyjnej podłogówki tj: wodnego rozprowadzenia to jesli chodzi o koszt to na m2 wychodzi przy założeniu przewodu fi20mm ok 10-15pln który podłączamy do zwykłego rozdzielacza.
> całość ok 200pln. brutto


do tego jeszcze chyba powinieneś doliczyć drenaż opaskowy, rozprowadzenie kanalizacji pod budynkiem, doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka agregaty z montażem, termostaty i wymiennik kominkowy który w tej cenie jaką podajesz się mieści - przynajmniej u mnie tak było... + wynajęcie zagęszczarki i zacieraczek do betonu no i praca ekipy... Co jak co to do lobbowania dla L. mi daleko ale jak pisać rzetelnie to rzetelnie a nie połowicznie

pozdraiwm

Browar
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
czas to pieniądz
pieniądz to piwo
więc pijmy to piwo
bo szkoda czasu   :Wink2:

----------


## barzuc

> koszt elektrycznego wyszedł ~6 - 7 / m kw na miesiąc (ciężko mi określić dokładnie bo mam wszystko na prąd, więc to tylko szacunek po odjęciu średniego zużycia prądu poza sezonem
> 
> Barzuc, tak napisałeś to zrozumiałem ,że 6-7 za samo ogrzewanie,potem napisałeś ,że od 6-7 trzeba odjąć normalne zużyci , to już nie rozumiem teraz.
> (...)


Faktycznie przyznaję racje, że się machnąłem w zeznaniach (ale wyszło dopiero po tym jak FV od ZE poszukałem).
Uściślając (i tej wersji już jestem pewny):
~6 zł to mój max (bez odliczeń), jednak to koszty są w moim budynku. Jeśli będziesz miał inny kształt budynku (np. wykusz), będzie inaczej ocieplony, będziesz chciał mieć wyższą temp., będziesz miał pomieszczenia wyższe lub niższe (bo ociepla się de facto kubaturę budynku a nie powierzchnię użytkową, a najcieplej i tak jest zawsze pod sufitem niezależnie czym grzejesz) albo będziesz intensywnie wietrzył... koszty są bardzo indywidualnie i wg mnie powinieneś traktować to co pisze ja czy inni jako orientację nie jako pewnik. Wg mnie 7zł / m2 / miesiąc to max (na całe zużycie proądu w budynku). i wychodząc z tego założenia wolę podać wartość zawyżoną, niż zaniżyć (bo może w danym miesiącu mniej prądu poszło na gotowanie albo oświetlenie) i później głupio się czuć bo komuś wyjdzie 6,70zł  :smile:  Z tych powodów ostatecznie nie pokusiłem się o odliczanie zużycia prądu przez inne urządzenia.
Za zamieszanie, które spowodowałem - przepraszam  :smile:

----------


## Tamara Tin

System ten się niestety nie sprawdził jest bardzo drogi w zakupie a dodatkowo nie spełnia oczekiwań dom 170 m/2  dwa agregaty 4kw a dom trzeba dogrzewać i to wystarczy ,że temperatura spada do około -10 stopni C .

Dzisiaj wybrała bym zdecydowanie pompę ciepła z dolnym źródłem ciepła a rozprowadzeniem  poziomym na działce było by taniej i myślę efektywniej.


TIT

----------


## MCB

Co to znaczy: się nie sprawdził?

Z Twojego postu wynika, że zainstalowana moc nie jest w stanie zapewnić komfortowej temperatury.

Napisz więcej:

1. Jaki dom - technologia, parametry ocieplenia, czy jest rekuperacja, itp.
2. Jakie masz wymagania odnośnie temperatur.
3. Jaki rodzaj L. (elektryczny, elektryczo-wodny).
4. Jak korzystasz z energii elektrycznej (2-ga taryfa?), jak sterujesz pracą L.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## barzuc

Obstawiam, że to dom co najwyżej w stanie surowym zamkniętym. Nikt normalny w innym stanie prac nie czekałby do momentu aż temp. wewnątrz spadnie do -10 st C. Ale to moje przypuszczenie. Sam jestem ciekawy.

----------


## HenoK

> Nikt normalny w innym stanie prac nie czekałby do momentu aż temp. wewnątrz spadnie do -10 st C.


W którym miejscu przeczytałeś, że to chodzi o temperaturę wewnętrzną?
Jednak rzeczywiście za mało informacji, żeby ocenić co w tym budynku jest nie tak.

----------


## barzuc

Ano faktycznie nigdzie to nie jest napisane. Być może zbyt daleko posunąłem się w swoim rozumowaniu  :smile:

----------


## avatar25

Witam

Skończył sie okres grzewczy i dostałem ostatni rachunek z energetyki.
Pora podsumować po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym.

1. Jaki dom:
- Domek około 160m2. Piętro niezamieszkane jeszcze.
- Podłoga 18cm styropian.
- Ściany 24cm Ytong (500) + 25cm styropian.
- Dach 30cm wełna.
- Rekuperator zainstalowany.
- Okna wsp. 1,0.
2. Temperatura komfortowa 21 stopni.
3. Legalett elektryczny (3 agregaty). 
- parter agregat pracował normalnie
- piętro pracował jeden agregat i utrzymywał 12 stopni. 
4. Druga taryfa weekendowa. Sterowanie termostatami w każdym pomieszczeniu.

5. Wynik: od września do kwietnia wyszło 1550 PLN.

Mam nadzieję, że później nie będzie gorzej tylko lepiej. Jeszcze troche chcę docieplić dach wełną, która mi została. Miałem oczywiście nadzieję, że wyjdzie mniej. 
Co jeszcze można zrobić żeby jakoś zmniejszyć zużycie bez ponoszenia dużych kosztów? Oczywiście nie stać mnie na razie na wymiane okien (tym bardziej, ze sa nowe). Jakieś sugestie mile widziane.

----------


## HenoK

> 1. Jaki dom:
> ....
> - Okna wsp. 0,1.
> ....


Chciałem doradzić Ci zastosowanie rolet zewnętrznych, ale przy takim U okien wymiękłem  :wink: .
W dodatku myślisz o ich wymianie  :smile: .

----------


## avatar25

> Chciałem doradzić Ci zastosowanie rolet zewnętrznych, ale przy takim U okien wymiękłem .


ups. Sorki. Pomyłem się. Poprawiłem już U okien  :smile:  
Rolety zewnętrzne posiadam.

----------


## HenoK

Ja bym już nic nie zmieniał. Czy w tym zużyciu energii liczysz też ciepłą wodę ? 
Tu ewentualnie jest pole do popisu : kolektory słoneczne lub powietrzna pompa ciepła.

----------


## avatar25

To jest tylko koszt samego ogrzewania.

----------


## HenoK

Skoro masz rekuperator to po co stawiałeś dwa takie potężne kominy ?

----------


## avatar25

Dobre pytanie. Niestety ciężko było żonę przekonać do tego systemu więc musiałem pozostawic alternatywe. Chodzi o możliwe podłączenie zwykłego pieca w kotłowni, a do tego potrzebny jest komin. Drugi komin jest do kominka, o którym marzylismy, a którego na razie nie ma.

----------


## HenoK

> Dobre pytanie. Niestety ciężko było żonę przekonać do tego systemu więc musiałem pozostawic alternatywe. Chodzi o możliwe podłączenie zwykłego pieca w kotłowni, a do tego potrzebny jest komin. Drugi komin jest do kominka, o którym marzylismy, a którego na razie nie ma.


Rozumiem, że do agregatów masz podciągnięte rurki do ewentualnej nagrzewnicy wodnej. 
Tylko czy przy tak niskich kosztach eksploatacji będzie opłacało się budować drugi, alternatywny system grzewczy ?

----------


## avatar25

Mam poprowadzone rurki. Myślę, że na dzisiaj się to nie opłaca. Mam nadzieje, że również jak zamieszkam na piętrze i będę grzał wszystko to koszty pozostaną podobne. Na dzisiaj pewnie potrzebowałbym okolo 10000 PLN żeby przejść na zasilanie wodą.

----------


## lakusz

> Witam
> 
> Skończył sie okres grzewczy i dostałem ostatni rachunek z energetyki.
> Pora podsumować po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym.
> 
> 1. Jaki dom:
> - Domek około 160m2. Piętro niezamieszkane jeszcze.
> - Podłoga 18cm styropian.
> - Ściany 24cm Ytong (500) + 25cm styropian.
> ...


Wynik całkiem niezły czyli ok 36kWh/m2/sezon, jeżeli dobrze liczę?
To nieco ponad 3 litrowy domek, jak zatkasz kominy będzie ekstra  :smile: 

Zastanawia mnie tylko jak udało Ci się osiągnąć 9stC różnicy między poddaszem a parterem ? I to z ogrzewaniem na poddaszu...

----------


## avatar25

> Zastanawia mnie tylko jak udało Ci się osiągnąć 9stC różnicy między poddaszem a parterem ? I to z ogrzewaniem na poddaszu...


Nie wiem, ale może ma to związek z tym, że pod stropem mam założone 4cm styropianu a w styczniu na stropie rozłożyłem jeszcze 10cm welny. Wełnę  rozłożyłem i włączyłem ogrzewanie w momencie gdy na poddaszu zrobilo sie +3 stopnie a na dole temperatura zaczela mi za szybko spadac w okolice 18-19 pod koniec tygodnia. Związane to było ze znacznymi spadkami temperatury w styczniu i tym, że ogrzewając tylko w nocy fundament sie za mało dogrzewał i za dużo ciepła uciekało na poddasze.

----------


## lakusz

> Zastanawia mnie tylko jak udało Ci się osiągnąć 9stC różnicy między poddaszem a parterem ? I to z ogrzewaniem na poddaszu...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nie wiem, ale może ma to związek z tym, że pod stropem mam założone 4cm styropianu a w styczniu na stropie rozłożyłem jeszcze 10cm welny. Wełnę  rozłożyłem i włączyłem ogrzewanie w momencie gdy na poddaszu zrobilo sie +3 stopnie a na dole temperatura zaczela mi za szybko spadac w okolice 18-19 pod koniec tygodnia. Związane to było ze znacznymi spadkami temperatury w styczniu i tym, że ogrzewając tylko w nocy fundament sie za mało dogrzewał i za dużo ciepła uciekało na poddasze.


hmmm... bardzo dziwna sprawa... ja mam strop nie izolowany ani od góry ani od dołu, domek trochę mniejszy ale porównywalnie ocieplony i jeden agregat na parterze przez 5 godzin dawał rade nagrzać cały dom w styczniu do 19-20 parter, poddasze 17-19  - w trakcie najgorszych mrozów. Fak że grzałem w takim cyklu 2xpo 1,5h w nocy + 2x1h w dzień (raz do południa i raz po południu)
Poddasze mam również nie zamieszkałe, narazie, a za pełen komfort termiczny odpowiadał kominek, w którym spaliłem przez całą zimę ok. 2m3 drewna

----------


## avatar25

> hmmm... bardzo dziwna sprawa... ja mam strop nie izolowany ani od góry ani od dołu, domek trochę mniejszy ale porównywalnie ocieplony i jeden agregat na parterze przez 5 godzin dawał rade nagrzać cały dom w styczniu do 19-20 parter, poddasze 17-19  - w trakcie najgorszych mrozów. Fak że grzałem w takim cyklu 2xpo 1,5h w nocy + 2x1h w dzień (raz do południa i raz po południu)
> Poddasze mam również nie zamieszkałe, narazie, a za pełen komfort termiczny odpowiadał kominek, w którym spaliłem przez całą zimę ok. 2m3 drewna


Pewnie diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Ja grzałem tylko w nocy więc od 6 rano do 21 nie było grzane i nie dogrzewałem kominkiem a muszę powiedzieć, że to bardzo dużo daje. Widziałem to po tym, że jak tylko wyszło słońce to mi sie bardzo ładnie dom nagrzewał i dużo mniej lub prawie wcale nie włączały sie agregaty. Może muszę spróbować ustawić następnym razem tak jak u Ciebie - 3 godziny w nocy i 2 godziny w dzień.

----------


## tomek131

> System ten się niestety nie sprawdził jest bardzo drogi w zakupie a dodatkowo nie spełnia oczekiwań dom 170 m/2  dwa agregaty 4kw a dom trzeba dogrzewać i to wystarczy ,że temperatura spada do około -10 stopni C .
> 
> Dzisiaj wybrała bym zdecydowanie pompę ciepła z dolnym źródłem ciepła a rozprowadzeniem  poziomym na działce było by taniej i myślę efektywniej.
> 
> 
> TIT


Może coś więcej, bo sam mam właśnie poważne wątpliwości co do tego wynalazku za grubą kasę

----------


## HenoK

> Może coś więcej, bo sam mam właśnie poważne wątpliwości co do tego wynalazku za grubą kasę


Ja też się chętnie czego więcej na ten temat dowiem.

----------


## tomek131

http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-wygon...nu,t140466.htm
A ja znowu swoje:co będzie jak za 30lat styropian pod legaletem zjedzą gryzonie lub na skutek różnych czynników szlag go trafi?Będę płacił 2tys za miesiąc za ogrzewanie?Kto ma Legalett działający 30 lat?????

----------


## Tomocool

> A ja znowu swoje:co będzie jak za 30lat styropian pod legaletem zjedzą gryzonie lub na skutek różnych czynników szlag go trafi?Będę płacił 2tys za miesiąc za ogrzewanie?Kto ma Legalett działający 30 lat?????


Nie pamiętam, gdzie to czytałem, ale podobno badano styropian (8 cm) pod tymi płytami (powstałymi na początku lat 80-tych) i nic się specjalnego z nim nie stało, tylko spłaszczył się nieznacznie, ale to normalne w końcu.
Gdzie mają te gryzonie wejść pod płytę? Wszystko pod nią jest mocno ubite przecież. Natomiast po bokach masz twardy tynk lub płytki.

Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

_A ja znowu swoje:co będzie jak za 30lat styropian pod legaletem zjedzą gryzonie lub na skutek różnych czynników szlag go trafi?Będę płacił 2tys za miesiąc za ogrzewanie?Kto ma Legalett działający 30 lat?????_
Tomaszu "niewierny" ewidentnie masz problem. Wałkowaliśmy to już kilka razy, a Ty uparcie swoje i do tego podpierasz się humorystycznym wątkiem na 5 listów, w którym nic nie ma ciekawego, a tylko tyle, że myszy lubią pączki.  :smile: 
Lekarstwo jest proste: KUP SOBIE KOTA.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdelecznie
PS Myszy ponoć lubią ser... bardziej od styropianu.  :smile:

----------


## katarzynap3

tomku131 mam pytanie, martwisz się o styropian pod Legalettem, na którym stoi dom, ważący bagatelka kilkadziesiąt ton, a nie boisz się o wełnę mineralną na poddaszu, że ją kuny splądrują???? Tak się składa, że to bardziej istotny problem, bo kosztujący dużo kasy na ponowne docieplenia, rozbieranie istniejącej zabudowy itp. A taki problem ma parę osób z moich znajomych. Z drugiej strony - budowa domu to akt odwagi i samozaparcia, jesli tego komus brakuje - lepiej nie zaczynać i nie szukać dziury w całym.  :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek131

Tym się nie martwie bo to można wykonać,kwestia kasy,ale jak rozebrać dom i dostać się do płyty pod nim????  :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

_Tym się nie martwie bo to można wykonać,kwestia kasy,ale jak rozebrać dom i dostać się do płyty pod nim????_ 
Jak rozebrać? To tylko jak piszesz "*kwestia kasy*".   :smile:  
Wersja tańsza i szybka to ładunek wybuchowy.   :big grin:  
Nieco droższa - dźwig i spychacz.  :ohmy:  
Jeszcze droższa - ekipa specjalistyczna...   :sad:  
A najlepiej nie rozbierać tylko *kotka ślicznego mieć*.  :big grin:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam, dobrego weekendu
Piotr
PS Zacytuję mądrą myśl Katarzyny: _Z drugiej strony - budowa domu to akt odwagi i samozaparcia, jeśli tego komuś brakuje - lepiej nie zaczynać i nie szukać dziury w całym._ Czyli jak nie Legalett to...  :Confused:

----------


## Dareckyy

Witam,

planuję budowę małego domku w systemie Praefa z fundamentem Legalett wg projektu Miłków średni http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Mil...,idp,9329.html z dobudowanym garażem. Wykonawcą będzie firma Abakon z mojego miasta BB. Z racji niewielkiej powierzchni (ok. 65 mkw) do ogrzewania fundamentu planuję zastosować nagrzewnice elektryczne i w ogóle nie wprowadzać gazu do domu. Alternatywnym ogrzewaniem będzie kominek z grawitacyjnym rozprowadzeniem ciepła.

Piotrze, czy masz gdzieś zamieszczony opis swojej budowy wraz ze zdjęciami? Chętnie bym się z nim zapoznał.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Darku
Napisz mi na priw swój adres e-mail i prześlę Ci moje artykuły publikowane w wydawnictwach "Własny dom z konceptem" (kronika budowy) i "Murator" (o Legalett).
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## Dareckyy

Piotrze, 

niestety, pomimo paru maili i prywatnych wiadomości przesłanych do Ciebie nie dostałem obiecanych materiałów ...

Dla pewności podaję jeszcze raz mojego maila [email protected]

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Darku
Dobrze, że dałeś znać, bo nie dostałem potwierdzenia.
Dwukrotnie wysłałem Ci na ten adres materiały. Poczta nie wróciła do mnie.
Czemu nie dotarła?
Czy masz jakiś inny adres?
Spróbuje wysłać jeszcze raz z mojego adresu na gmail.
Daj znać na priw czy przyszło.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## Dareckyy

Dzięki serdeczne  :smile:  Tym razem się udało!

Po południu wezmę się do lektury.

----------


## Piotr O.

Czyli zasada "do trzech razy sztuka" sprawdziła się i tym razem.
Twórczej lektury życzę. Polecam szczególnie odcinek 8 - na temat podsumowania budowy, wniosków końcowych, rozliczeń...  
 :smile:

----------


## Kazik09

Witam,

Od dłuższego czasu śledzę ten wątek (dzięki wszystkim za wypowiedzi), zdecydowałem się na legalett. Umowa już podpisana, obecnie trwa wykonywanie dokumentacji i tu mam wątpliwość, i proszę o pomoc w jej wyjaśnieniu. Otóż w projekcie domu mam nieogrzewany garaż dostawiony do ściany budynku. Żeby wyeliminować mostek termiczny, pomiedzy płytami garażu i domu planowałem dylatację ze styro gr. 20cm (tak jak izolacja dookoła całej płyty i ścian domu), lecz ku mojemu zdziwieniu projektant zmniejszył tutaj grubość izolacji do 10cm i połączył płyty klikunastoma prętami zbrojenia. Na pytanie dlaczego, odpowiedział, że po to aby płyty za bardzo nie "pracowały" względem siebie (przy grubszej dylatacji może być z tym problem), a na pytanie, czy nie spowoduje to dodatkowych strat ciepła, twierdzi, że nie i uzasadnia tym, że w garażu nie będzie ujemnych temperatur i w zwiazku z tym różnica temperatur miedzy garażem i domem będzie stosunkowo niewielka i tym samym straty ciepła będą minimalne.
Powiem szczerze, że jakoś mnie to nie przekonuje, być może zmniejszy to ruchy płyt, ale stalowe pręty są dobrym przewodnikiem i w efekcie będę grzał też płytę garażu, poza tym cieńsza warstwa styro to większe straty ciepła. W zimie, przy ujemnych temperaturach, podczas otwierania bramy garaż będzie się wyziębiał, co spowoduje dodatkowe straty ciepła płyty grzewczej i prawdopodobnie czętsze załączanie się agregatów.
Proszę o poradę, czy proponowane przez projektanta rozwiazanie jest poprawne? Jak rozwiązaliście problem dylatacji garażu? Jeszcze mam czas na zmianę dokumentacji, a nie chcę też upierać się przy swoim jeżeli nie ma to istotnego znaczenia.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Kaziku
Rozumiem Twoją niepewność i sam bym dopytywał będąc w takiej sytuacji.
Z Twoich informacji wynika, że garaż będzie przylegał do domu i zmiana dotyczy zmniejszenia w tym miejscu grubości styropianu z 20 na 10 cm. 
Myślę, że projektant płyty fundamentowej Legalett piszę słusznie, ale nie jestem inżynierem budownictwa, więc moje zdanie wynika z wiedzy nabytej.
Zapewne takie stanowisko projektanta oparte jest na wyliczeniach i doświadczeniu.
Takie usytuowanie garażu względem domu to częsta praktyka, więc nie jesteś pierwszym, który o to pyta projektanta.

Warto moim zdaniem rozważyć także długość tych przylegających fundamentów i wielkość wpływu tej raczej małej powierzchni (zbrojenia) na zmiany temperatur. 
Myślę, że jakbyś się uparł, to pewnie te 20 cm by zostało. Tylko czy będzie to korzystne dla pracy obu płyt szczególnie w pierwszych latach. Może na przykład pojawić się pękanie mniejszej płyty garażowej (?). Czy Legalett weźmie za to odpowiedzialność?

Jak zwykle proponuje dla pewności kontakt e-mail lub lepiej telefoniczny z p. Wojtkiem Naruckim.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr
PS Napisz proszę jak już zapadną decyzje, bo te informacje przydadzą się innym. A może ktoś miał już taki dylemat i napisze?

----------


## Kazik09

Witaj Piotrze,

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź. Z jednej strony, argument wzajemengo ustabilizowania płyt do mnie przemawia, bo ze względu na różne masy, oddzielone płyty będą osiadały inaczej. Buduję wg przerobionego projektu Murator C161, ściany budynku i grażu są oddzielone dylatacją, a przy ścianie domu, żeby zachować ciągłość izolacji, jednospadowy dach opiera się na dwóch drewnianych słupach. Jedynym słabym punktem tego rozwiązania jest połączenie na styku połaci dachu z ociepleniem ściany, które w przypadku wzajemnego przemieszczania płyt może się "rozjechać" i rozszczelnić. 
Z drugiej strony, budując dom energooszczędny "walczy się" o likwidację nawet najmniejszego mostka cieplnego, dlatego rozwiazania kontrukcyjne, które przerywają ciągłość izolacji, budzą moje wątpliwości.
Mój wniosek jest taki, że w tej sytuacji trzeba raczej pójść na kompromis i zaakceptować proponowane rozwiązanie. Mam tylko nadzieję, że nie będę później tego żałował  :wink: 

Przy okazji, potwierdzam wcześniejsze informacje, kontakt z P. Januszem z Legalett oceniam pozytywnie. Zaproponował nawet, że przyjedzie do mojego dostawcy pospółki, żeby zobaczyć czy to co oferuje  nadaje się  na podsypkę  :smile:  Trzymajcie kciuki, zaczynam pod koniec lipca   :cool:  .

----------


## Piotr O.

_Trzymajcie kciuki, zaczynam pod koniec lipca ._
Co mas zrobić jutro zrób dziś - już trzymamy i wzdychamy do Niebios, by wszystko poszło dobrze i spokojnie. A przygody zapewne jakieś będą.  :smile:  
Powodzenia
Piotr
PS Pozdrów serdecznie p. Janusza

----------


## kris-wrocław

Witam
ten system mnie też mocno przekonuje, choć jest w nim także kilka wad, przynajmniej w mojej perspektywie. Ale do sedna;
1. Proszę użytkowników płyty, na ile to możliwe, o podanie rocznego zużycia prądu (gazu) w zamieszkałym przez nich domach. 
Prośba o podział na ilość kWh przenaczonych na Legalett i pozostałe media to już przesada, jednak jeśli ktoś dysponuje/prowadzi tego statystyki, będę wdzięczny.

Oczywiście, wszytko zależy od zadanej temperatury, ocieplenia itp., jednak wielkości zużycia dla współczesnych domów o podobnym metrażu nie różnią się wiele chociażby za wzg. na wymagane normy prawa budowalanego.

Dziękuję za wszelkie info

----------


## lakusz

> Witam
> 1. Proszę użytkowników płyty, na ile to możliwe, o podanie rocznego zużycia prądu (gazu) w zamieszkałym przez nich domach. 
> Prośba o podział na ilość kWh przenaczonych na Legalett i pozostałe media to już przesada, jednak jeśli ktoś dysponuje/prowadzi tego statystyki, będę wdzięczny.
> 
> Oczywiście, wszytko zależy od zadanej temperatury, ocieplenia itp., jednak wielkości zużycia dla współczesnych domów o podobnym metrażu nie różnią się wiele chociażby za wzg. na wymagane normy prawa budowalanego.
> 
> Dziękuję za wszelkie info


Ma kilka wad, w moim przypadku głównie projektowych, ale do sedna:
zużycie pradu na sam legalet (mam podlicznik) przez cały okres jesienno-zimowo-wiosenny:
prawie 3000kWh - na sam legalet
miesięcznie 600kWh - na sam legalet

pozostała elektryka to ok 400kWh/m-c w domu wszystko mam na prąd, kuchnia, cwu.

----------


## Piotr O.

Kris, rozumiem, że nie chciało Ci się poczytać dokładniej tego wątku forum. 
Kilka osób pisała o tym, o co pytasz.
Krótko się powtórzę co do moich danych z 5 lat użytkowania Legalett elektrycznego: średnia opłata ogrzewanie licząc miesiące X-IV to około 260-300 zł dla domu parterowego o powierzchni 95 m2 (zależnie od zimy  :smile: ).
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

PS Ciekawe jak prace u Kazika09?

----------


## lakusz

> Kris, rozumiem, że nie chciało Ci się poczytać dokładniej tego wątku forum. 
> Kilka osób pisała o tym, o co pytasz.
> Krótko się powtórzę co do moich danych z 5 lat użytkowania Legalett elektrycznego: średnia opłata ogrzewanie licząc miesiące X-IV to około 260-300 zł dla domu parterowego o powierzchni 95 m2 (zależnie od zimy ).
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie
> Piotr


To ciekawe co piszesz, bo ceny energii elektrycznej w okresie ostatnich 5 lat bardzo ostro rosły...
więc ciekawe że w ciągu 5 lat masz stałą średnią miesięczną opłatę za ogrzewanie  :wink:

----------


## Piotr O.

Lakusz, czytaj ze zrozumieniem:
_...średnia opłata ogrzewanie licząc miesiące X-IV to około 260-300 zł dla domu parterowego o powierzchni 95 m2 (zależnie od zimy )._ 
Zależnie od zimy średnio od 260 do 300.
A u Ciebie?
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## kris-wrocław

Witam ponownie 

ponawiam pytanie o pełne lub częściowe (jeśli ktoś ma podliczniki) ZUŻYCIE energii elektrycznej przy korzystaniu z ww. fundamentu w skali roku. Najlepiej, jeśli ktoś jest w stanie podać całkowite zużycie roczne. Nie interesuje mnie wysokość rachunków, lecz zużycie prądu.

Bardzo proszę także o podstawowe informacje dot. technologii budowy i kubatury (ew. powierzchni), lub po prostu symbol projektu.

Bardzo dziękuję za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## Kazik09

> PS Ciekawe jak prace u Kazika09?


Niestety, nijak  :sad:  Przez te ch...rne papiery nie mogłem zacząć w ustalonym terminie. Kto by przypuszczał, że na uprawomocnienie PnB można czekać aż 4 tygodnie (wiwat poczta polska!), 2 tygodnie trwało dostarczanie zawiadomień do sąsiadów (gdybym wiedział sam bym to załatwił). No i teraz muszę czekać, aż Legalett skończy obecnie realizowane inwestycje.  W sumie będę miał ponad miesiąc obsuwy, jak dobrze pójdzie to zacznę dopiero na początku września.

----------


## Browar

:


> Przy okazji, potwierdzam wcześniejsze informacje, kontakt z P. Januszem z Legalett oceniam pozytywnie. Zaproponował nawet, że przyjedzie do mojego dostawcy pospółki, żeby zobaczyć czy to co oferuje  nadaje się  na podsypkę  Trzymajcie kciuki, zaczynam pod koniec lipca   .


Witam po dłuższej przerwie  :smile: 

Skoro już tu jestem to wtrące swoje 2 grosze... Jak ci już P. Janusz sprawdzi podsypkę i zwieziesz ją na budowe to zainwestuj sobie w taborecik weź 2 dni urlopu na czas podsypywania i przypilnuj żeby każda warstwa była zagęszczona zagęszczarką! "Zagęszczanie warstwowe" masz zapewne w umowie i projekcie więc nie popuszczaj... żadne jeżdzenie koparą tam i z powrotem po nasypie tylko zagęszczarka! 
Prawda Piotrze O. ?  :big grin: 

Pozdrowienia i miłego budowania z L.

Browar

----------


## AnaZ

Witam, 

od 2 tygodni czytam wszystko co ukazało się na tej stronie i innych odnośnie systemu Legalett. Przyznam szczerze, że decyzji nadal nie potrafię podjąć: budować L czy nie budować i bardzo pilnie potrzebuję ją podjąć!!!


Puki co założenia są takie:

- domek (Karmen arch.J.Charkiewicz) w formie prostokąta 13 na 11, 190 m2 pow. mieszkalnej, 

- na działce lekraacyjnej leśnej,

- z linią brzegową jeziora (może to ma jakieś znaczenie?) na skarpie,

- z zamieszkałym poddaszem 

- ściany prothem 25 z 30 cm dociepleniem (Metr od dołu styropian, dalej wełna- ponoć w wełnie od dołu mogą zakładać swoje gniazda różne gryzonie, dla tego dół styropian?), na zewnątrz kamień i tynk mineralny.

- wykorzystywany od wiosny do jesieni, oraz w miesiącach zimowych w sumie może będzie tego max 50 dni,

- troje małych dzieci-musi być ciepło,

- media - tylko prąd,

- L tylko w płycie fundamentowej, poddasze dogrzewane kominkiem. 

Pierwotnie zakładałam Legalett plus ogrzewanie kominkowe z
rozprowadzeniem. W jednym z postów ktoś pisze, że po różnych  konsultacjiach przy założeniu , że dom jest dobrze ocieplony - a taki ma być - koszty ogrzewaniem L czy tradycyjną podłogówką są zbliżone. Inwestycja na L zaś znacznie droższa. Czy ktoś to może potwierdzić?

Dostałam już kosztorys L z Gdańska-koszt z metra porównywalny jak u innych. Z moich wyliczeń wynika, że sam koszt technologii L jest rzędu ok 40 tys. zł. Za te pieniądze można różne rzeczy zrobić.

R-k jak widzę u osób posiadającym ten system też nie małe, poza małymi wyjątkami w które jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć. 

Znajomi mieszkają na osiedlu Kanadyjczyków - wszyscy mają L. Często tam bywam (co prawda w dzień) i wydawało mi się zawsze wszystko o.k. Co prawda agregat ostro szumi, ale ponoć teraz są już lepiej wyciszane. Oni budowali się ponad 10 lat temu. W ramach oszczędności na dzień wogle go wyłączają - temperatura spada w tedy max do ok 19 stopni.

Zaznaczę jeszcze, że chciałabym utrzymywać w czasie mojej nieobecności (jeśli chodzi o miesiące grzewcze) ok 10-15 stopni. Dzień przed przyjazdem na działkę - podnieść do 19-20, a po przyjeżdzie odpalić kominek i upajać się błogim ciepełkiem :smile: 

Czekam na odpowiedzi. 

A może ktoś ma jakąś inną propozycję, co zastosował by na moim miejscu? Proszę tylko pominjać ogrzewanie na węgiel i ekogroszek! Chodzi mi o coś bezobsługowego. W poniedziałek mam rozmowę z Legalette!






-

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Anno
Gratuluję ciekawego projektu - Karmen. Robi wrażenie - to piękny dworek.
Wewnątrz chyba nic dodać nic ująć. Moją uwagę zwróciła duża - w porównaniu z salonem - jadalnia. Biorąc pod uwagę, że centrum życia zdrowej rodziny jest właśnie spotkanie przy stole jadalnym, to świetne rozwiązanie. Od jakiegoś czasu salony łączy się z jadalnią i kuchnią, ale to duża różnica. Dla przykładu, gdy przyjdzie nagle jakiś gość, to już posiłek rodziny jest zakłócony...
Na podstawie tego, co opisałaś wnioskuję, że masz duże możliwości finansowe. Karmen ma w parterze ponad 120 m2, a w sumie ponad 200 m2 pow. użytkowej. Jak na dom rekreacyjny nad wodą używany w roku max 50 dni, to budowa takie domu wg mnie  jest pewnego rodzaju luksusem (wybacz pisze to z punktu widzenia nauczycielskiej pensji  :smile: ).
Skoro jednak stać Ciebie, Was na taki dom, to nie rozumiem czemu piszesz:
_Dostałam już kosztorys L z Gdańska-koszt z metra porównywalny jak u innych. Z moich wyliczeń wynika, że sam koszt technologii L jest rzędu ok 40 tys. zł. Za te pieniądze można różne rzeczy zrobić._ 
Budowałem dom na Legalett 6 lat temu i za 95 m2 zapłaciłem 38 tys. zł. Ceny stali i materiałów przez te kilka lat poszły w górę. Wycena więc za Twoje 120 m2 w porównaniu z moją jest korzystna. Ale to jak piszesz Twoje wyliczenia. Przypuszczam, że dzisiejsza rozmowa z Legalett je podbije. Obym się mylił.

Piszesz _Za te pieniądze można różne rzeczy zrobić._ Tak to prawda i dlatego przy tak krótkim okresie grzewczym wybrałbym dobry kominek - wg mnie nic innego, bardziej ekonomicznego dla domu rekreacyjnego, w którym grzać się będzie sporadycznie. Dobrym kominkiem dom można ogrzać bardzo szybko i nawet małe dzieci  do tego się przyzwyczają bez zbytniego hartowania.  :smile: 

Ale wracając do Legalett.
Piszesz: _Dzień przed przyjazdem na działkę - podnieść do 19-20, a po przyjeżdzie odpalić kominek i upajać się błogim ciepełkiem_ 
Legalett charakteryzuje się pewną bezwładnością i z dnia na dzień trudno jest uzyskać to, co piszesz. Jest jednak programator, który... można tak zaprogramować, by... grzanie wzrosło na tydzień wcześniej. Tylko, że programatory standardowo oferowane przez Legalett mają okres tygodniowy. Gdybyś chciała zaprogramować na dłuższy okres potrzebny byłby inny programator. Myślę, że to nie jest problem - pewnie kwestia zakupu droższego programatora, co przy Twoich możliwościach finansowych nie stanowi chyba kłopotu. O szczegółach zapewne dowiesz się w Legalett Gdańsk.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

PS
_R-k jak widzę u osób posiadającym ten system też nie małe, poza małymi wyjątkami w które jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć._  Wiara czyni cuda, a jej brak co do Legalett jest bardzo charakterystyczny - też przez to przechodziłem  :smile: . Większość osób piszących w tym temacie forum ma bardzo pozytywne wyniki korzystania z Legalett. Może więc piszesz o innych?

----------


## lakusz

> - ściany prothem 25 z 30 cm dociepleniem (Metr od dołu styropian, dalej wełna- ponoć w wełnie od dołu mogą zakładać swoje gniazda różne gryzonie, dla tego dół styropian?), na zewnątrz kamień i tynk mineralny.


A czemu cały dom nie w styropianie ? A w ogóle po co styropian takiej grubości w domku letniskowym? Wybuduj porządnie ścianę 1W tak ze 40cm i będzie i tanio i dobrze, nawet bardzo dobrze...




> - wykorzystywany od wiosny do jesieni, oraz w miesiącach zimowych w sumie może będzie tego max 50 dni,


Pytanie poco w domku letniskowym inwestować w tak dobre ogrzewanie które nie będzie praktycznie używane - ja wyłączyłem legalet 1 kwietnia i pewnie włącze nie prędzej niż w październiku, więc kiedy ten legalet miał by grzać Ci dom, jak nikogo w nim nie będzie ? 




> Pierwotnie zakładałam Legalett plus ogrzewanie kominkowe z
> rozprowadzeniem. W jednym z postów ktoś pisze, że po różnych  konsultacjiach przy założeniu , że dom jest dobrze ocieplony - a taki ma być - koszty ogrzewaniem L czy tradycyjną podłogówką są zbliżone. Inwestycja na L zaś znacznie droższa. Czy ktoś to może potwierdzić?
> 
> Dostałam już kosztorys L z Gdańska-koszt z metra porównywalny jak u innych. Z moich wyliczeń wynika, że sam koszt technologii L jest rzędu ok 40 tys. zł. Za te pieniądze można różne rzeczy zrobić.
> 
> R-k jak widzę u osób posiadającym ten system też nie małe, poza małymi wyjątkami w które jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć.


To nie kwestia wiary  :smile: 




> Znajomi mieszkają na osiedlu Kanadyjczyków - wszyscy mają L. Często tam bywam (co prawda w dzień) i wydawało mi się zawsze wszystko o.k. Co prawda agregat ostro szumi, ale ponoć teraz są już lepiej wyciszane. Oni budowali się ponad 10 lat temu. W ramach oszczędności na dzień wogle go wyłączają - temperatura spada w tedy max do ok 19 stopni.


Pytanie ile mają ocieplenia, i z jakiego pułapu temperaturowego "startują", poza tym 19st przy podłogówce daje trochę inne uczucie niż przy kaloryferach, a jeszcze inne przy samym kominku.




> Zaznaczę jeszcze, że chciałabym utrzymywać w czasie mojej nieobecności (jeśli chodzi o miesiące grzewcze) ok 10-15 stopni. Dzień przed przyjazdem na działkę - podnieść do 19-20, a po przyjeżdzie odpalić kominek i upajać się błogim ciepełkiem


Legalet daje komfort i w zasadzie pełną bezobsługowość ogrzewania domu, ale ma bardzo dużą bezwładność. Ale dokładnie taką samą bezobsługowość da Ci 2-3 szt grzejników olejowych sterowanych "lokalnymi" termostatami ustawionymi na +5 ; +10 st. jak chcesz mieć full wypas to daj grzejniki konwekcyjne sterowane jakimś sprytnym sterownikiem, który będzie utrzymywać minimalną bezpieczną temperaturę, a na sygnał sms'em zwiększenie temperatury do zadanego poziomu.

----------


## tomek131

Znalezione w sieci o legalett......

Sąsiadka ma, katastrofa finansowa jak przy każdym grzaniu prądem.
Ona ma na dodatek w taniutko wykonanym szeregowcu, więc efekt masy kasy na
ciepełko się pogłębia  :sad: 
Jeśli potrzebujesz kwoty, to potrzebna jest powierzchnia do grzania.
Wiedz tylko, że na ok. 100 m2 dobrze ocieplonej powierzchni zabudowy potrzeba
na każdy rok, po wysuszeniu domu, ok. 2000-2500 litrów oleju opałowego dla ok
20 st. celsjusza
Jeśli lubisz 23 stopnie, to 3000-3500 litrów.
1,8-2.2 PLN za litr.
A prąd wychodzi ze dwa razy drożej ,jeśłi nie więcej.
A jak nie grzejesz przy ścianach, to zaraz strasznie ciągnie od nich i się
niszczą.
Nie radzę grzania prądem. A jeśli już to z rekuperatore

----------


## HenoK

> Znalezione w sieci o legalett......
> 
> Sąsiadka ma, katastrofa finansowa jak przy każdym grzaniu prądem.
> Ona ma na dodatek w taniutko wykonanym szeregowcu, więc efekt masy kasy na
> ciepełko się pogłębia 
> Jeśli potrzebujesz kwoty, to potrzebna jest powierzchnia do grzania.
> Wiedz tylko, że na *ok. 100 m2 dobrze ocieplonej powierzchni zabudowy* potrzeba
> na każdy rok, po wysuszeniu domu, ok. 2000-2500 litrów oleju opałowego dla ok
> 20 st. celsjusza
> ...


Jak rozumiesz wytłuszczony fragment ? Ile kondygnacji przewidujesz na tej powierzchni zabudowy ?

----------


## tomek131

To oczywiste ,że autor wątku pisał o 100m powierzchni użytkowej domu bo zawsze dla zobrazowania czegokolwiek podaje się przykład 100m domu.Nie sądzę żeby miał na myśli 5 kondygnacji na powierzchni zabudowy 100m bo pisał ,że to okropnie drogi system więc sam sobie by przeczył gdyby myślał o kilku kondygnacjach na powierzchni zabudowy 100m.

----------


## HenoK

Możesz podać, gdzie to wyczytałeś ?

----------


## tomek131

Forum Gazety Wyborczej.

----------


## Piotr O.

I tym różni się w tej tematyce forum GW od forum Muratora. Szkoda czasu czytać i tu cytować - mimo "sezonu ogórkowego".
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i słonecznie

----------


## HenoK

> Forum Gazety Wyborczej.


Przeczytałem to jeszcze raz. Właściwie trudno się dziwić :



> Ona ma na dodatek w *taniutko wykonanym* szeregowcu,


Tu tkwi sekret wysokich rachunków.
Pozostałe kwoty są wyjęte "z kapelusza". Na pewno nie dotyczą dobrze ocieplonego budynku.
Jeśli jednak chcesz na takich opiniach polegać, to Twoja sprawa.

----------


## tomek131

Tzn że L jest system tanim w eksploatacji tylko w przypadku bardzo dobrego ocieplenia?Nie porównuje L+słabo ocieplony budynek i ogrzewanie tradycyjne +dobrze ocieplony budynek.Widzę po prostu opinie w różnych miejscach w internecie (muszę poszukać od nowa by zacytować inne) z których wynika że eksploatacja tego systemu nie jest tania.Widzę też pewnego rodzaju lobby na forum muratora które twierdzi ,że jest tania i wygodna (choć nie wiem jak może być wygodna-jeśli  nagle spadnie temp co zdarza się często muszę czekać min24godziny albo dłużej zanim zrobi się ciepło).Ktoś budował dom,opisali jego budowę krok po kroku dostał duuuży rabat na system za zgodę na publikację i parę innych rzeczy itp itd.Takie rzeczy się robi na co dzień w jakby to powiedzieć niezbyt czystym marketingu.Nie tylko ja to zresztą zauważyłem.
Jak już kiedyś pisałem zastanawiam się,ale  mam wątpliwośći bo spotkałem się z wieloma przykładami sprzedaży za grubą kasę różnych wynalazków ,które potem absolutnie się nie sprawdzają ale ten kto je sprzedał dzięki takiemu właśnie marketingowi zarobił sporą kasę i sobie poszedł.Nie twierdzę ,że tak jest w tym wypadku,ale to nie jest wynalazek w postaci sokowirówka z zakupów mango czy nawet samochód tylko inwestycja często całego życia

----------


## Piotr O.

_Ktoś budował dom,opisali jego budowę krok po kroku dostał duuuży rabat na system za zgodę na publikację i parę innych rzeczy itp itd.Takie rzeczy się robi na co dzień w jakby to powiedzieć niezbyt czystym marketingu.Nie tylko ja to zresztą zauważyłem._ 
Tomaszu
Z opisu wynika, że masz pewnie mnie na myśli, więc jeszcze raz tu napiszę. 
Nie zajmuje się żadnym marketingiem, lobbowaniem czy reklamą Legalett. Dzielę się swoim doświadczeniem na prośbę czytelników tego forum (popatrz na pierwszy list w tym wątku - strona pierwsza). Robię to tu nie tylko ja i uważam, że jest to kapitalna sprawa, bo kiedy przed 7 laty sam potrzebowałem podjąć decyzję o wyborze Legalett, to takich możliwości prawie nie było.
Zupełnie inną sprawa jest opisywanie budowy mojego domu w czasopiśmie "Własny dom z konceptem" (w postaci kroniki budowy), "Murator" (artykuł o tym jak się mieszka), "Katalog małych domów" (o budowie całego domu i nie tylko o tym).
Z racji tej pierwszej publikacji, przyznam ciekawej i jednocześnie niełatwej do napisania, dostałem "duuuży" rabat, o którym piszesz - w wysokości aż 2% od firmy Praefa.
Jeśli po tym wyjaśnieniu nadal uważasz, że to jest coś nieczystego w stosunku do wątku na temat dzielenia się doświadczeniami w budowie i użytkowaniu Legalett, to mi to proszę uzasadnij.
Jeśli nie, to proszę  nie pisz więcej takich niesprawdzonych informacji, podejrzeń krzywdząc innych.
Pozdrawiam
PS Chcesz poczytać artykuły - podaj e-mail i Ci wyślę, chcesz przyjechać do mnie i pogadać o domu - zapraszam. Bezpłatnie!   :big grin:

----------


## HenoK

> Tzn że L jest system tanim w eksploatacji tylko w przypadku bardzo dobrego ocieplenia?Nie porównuje L+słabo ocieplony budynek i ogrzewanie tradycyjne +dobrze ocieplony budynek.Widzę po prostu opinie w różnych miejscach w internecie (muszę poszukać od nowa by zacytować inne) z których wynika że eksploatacja tego systemu nie jest tania.Widzę też pewnego rodzaju lobby na forum muratora które twierdzi ,że jest tania i wygodna (choć nie wiem jak może być wygodna-jeśli  nagle spadnie temp co zdarza się często muszę czekać min24godziny albo dłużej zanim zrobi się ciepło).Ktoś budował dom,opisali jego budowę krok po kroku dostał duuuży rabat na system za zgodę na publikację i parę innych rzeczy itp itd.Takie rzeczy się robi na co dzień w jakby to powiedzieć niezbyt czystym marketingu.Nie tylko ja to zresztą zauważyłem.
> Jak już kiedyś pisałem zastanawiam się,ale  mam wątpliwośći bo spotkałem się z wieloma przykładami sprzedaży za grubą kasę różnych wynalazków ,które potem absolutnie się nie sprawdzają ale ten kto je sprzedał dzięki takiemu właśnie marketingowi zarobił sporą kasę i sobie poszedł.Nie twierdzę ,że tak jest w tym wypadku,ale to nie jest wynalazek w postaci sokowirówka z zakupów mango czy nawet samochód tylko inwestycja często całego życia


System L. zapewnia kilka rzeczy : izolację cieplną posadzki na gruncie, fundament budynku, instalację grzewczą, posadzkę gotową do wykończenia. Jeśli sobie ktoś tego życzy, to dodatkowo może mieć także strop w tym systemie. 
Są to ważne elementy jeśli chodzi o koszty eksploatacyjne budynku, ale nie tylko one i nich stanowią. 
Bardzo ważne są izolacyjność ścian, dachu, okien i drzwi, a także szczelność tych elementów. Istotna jest wentylacja budynku. Budynek z nawet najlepiej wykonanym systemem L. nie będzie budynkiem energooszczędnym, jeżeli zawiodą pozostałe elementy budynku. 
Ogrzewanie elektryczne jest jednym z droższych systemów ogrzewania. Koszty eksploatacji takiego ogrzewania są do przyjęcia, gdy dom jest dobrze ocieplony. 
Można powiedzieć, że w dobrze ocieplonym domu, każdy system grzewczy będzie tani w użytkowaniu. Tu jednak dochodzą dodatkowe atuty : dobra sterowalność systemu, bezobsługowość. 
System L. nie narzuca ogrzewania elektrycznego jako jedynego możliwego. Równie dobrze można zdecydować się na ogrzewanie kotłem gazowym, czy olejowym, pompą ciepła, czy nawet wykorzystać kominek do wspomagania systemu grzewczego.

Aby nie było wątpliwości - z firmą L. nie mam nic wspólnego  :smile: .

----------


## boruta1

No a ja właśnie zacząłem budować na legalecie.

Przekonała mnie wygoda w exploatacji i moim zdaniem najlepszy wariant podłogówki a takie ogrzewanie chcialem miec od początku.

To nie oznacza, że nie mam cały czas wątpliwości i pewnie dopiero jak pomieszkam będę mógł powiedziec na 100%, że to byl dobry wybór.

Robie to równiez w stropie.

----------


## HenoK

> Przekonała mnie wygoda w exploatacji i moim zdaniem najlepszy wariant podłogówki a takie ogrzewanie chcialem miec od początku.


Masz ogrzewanie z kanałami powietrznymi ?

----------


## lakusz

> Jeśli potrzebujesz kwoty, to potrzebna jest powierzchnia do grzania.
> Wiedz tylko, że na ok. 100 m2 dobrze ocieplonej powierzchni zabudowy potrzeba
> na każdy rok, po wysuszeniu domu, ok. 2000-2500 litrów oleju opałowego dla ok
> 20 st. celsjusza
> Jeśli lubisz 23 stopnie, to 3000-3500 litrów.
> 1,8-2.2 PLN za litr.
> A prąd wychodzi ze dwa razy drożej ,jeśłi nie więcej.


z kiedy są te dane? jak dom ocieplony może zużywać 20 litrów oleju na m2 ? dom dobrze ocieplony to dom ok 7 litrowy, energooszczędny to 3-5litrowy !

dodatkowo kto wapadł na tak szalony pomysł żeby legalet zasilać olejem opałowym? Kiedyś był opłacalny ... za jakiś czas podobnie pewnie będzie z gazem, a nawet jak nie, to za 5 lat, kiedy inwestycja w wypasione piece się zwróci, piec będzie trzeba wymienić...

----------


## HenoK

> z kiedy są te dane? jak dom ocieplony może zużywać 20 litrów oleju na m2 ? dom dobrze ocieplony to dom ok 7 litrowy, energooszczędny to 3-5litrowy !


http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,217,2...T_kto_ma_.html
14.05.2005, 23:22  :wink: .

----------


## tomek131

Rozumiem Henok ,że uważasz L za przyzwoity system (ponad 5700 postów i Najlepszy Doradca oznacza ,że jesteś fachowcem,).Czy to samo sądzisz o L plus ściany z praefy?

----------


## HenoK

> Rozumiem Henok ,że uważasz L za przyzwoity system (ponad 5700 postów i Najlepszy Doradca oznacza ,że jesteś fachowcem,).Czy to samo sądzisz o L plus ściany z praefy?


Ściany z prefy jako konstrukcja nie są złe (oczywiście sensownie zaprojektowane - ważna jest sztywność całej konstrujcji). Bardziej istotne dla energooszczędności jest warstwa izolacyjna, oraz pozostałe elementy o których wyżej pisałem.

----------


## boruta1

> Napisał boruta1
> 
> Przekonała mnie wygoda w exploatacji i moim zdaniem najlepszy wariant podłogówki a takie ogrzewanie chcialem miec od początku.
> 
> 
> Masz ogrzewanie z kanałami powietrznymi ?


tak, to znaczy legalett jest z kanalami powietrznymi.
Znaczy się, będe miał bo jak wspomniałem zacynam budować.

----------


## tomek131

Właśnie czytam ostatni prawie 150stronicowy dodatek do muratora o budowie domu energooszczędnego i nic kompletnie tam o Legalett nie wspominają.....
Piszą za to że styropian ulega degradacji (nie w kontekście płyty, czy Legalett o którym nie ma słowa jak wspomniałem tylko po prostu ulega degradacji) i powinien być odpowiednio zabezpieczony a pod L leży sobie ot tak-o tym już kiedyś pisałem to min. Piotr (jak zwykle) bronił L.

----------


## taliesin

Witam,

wraz z zona jestesmy w trakcie wybierania technologii budowy naszego domu planowany start wiosna 2010. Zainteresowalismy sie domami budowanymi w systemie praefabrykatow z Praefy i przy okazji wszyedl temat legalettu. Mam pytanie i prosbe zarazem czy jest moze ktos w zachodniopomorskim kto ma legalett  siebie i mial by ochote sie spotkac i porozmawiac na jego temat.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Taliesin

Gdyby nikt się tu nie zgłosił, to podpowiadam stare, sprawdzone rozwiązanie.
Zadzwoń do Legalett lub Praefa oni dysponują tel. do takich domów. Ja kojarzę budowany rok temu dom w okolicach Gorzowa Wlk.
W razie czego mogę poszukać w starej korespondencji.
Powodzenia, pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## tomek131

> Właśnie czytam ostatni prawie 150stronicowy dodatek do muratora o budowie domu energooszczędnego i nic kompletnie tam o Legalett nie wspominają.....
> Piszą za to że styropian ulega degradacji (nie w kontekście płyty, czy Legalett o którym nie ma słowa jak wspomniałem tylko po prostu ulega degradacji) i powinien być odpowiednio zabezpieczony a pod L leży sobie ot tak-o tym już kiedyś pisałem to min. Piotr (jak zwykle) bronił L.


Żadnej polemiki? Ja naprawdę chcę sobie zrobić Legalett , tylko chcę też wszystko sprawdzić

----------


## boruta1

> Napisał tomek131
> 
> Właśnie czytam ostatni prawie 150stronicowy dodatek do muratora o budowie domu energooszczędnego i nic kompletnie tam o Legalett nie wspominają.....
> Piszą za to że styropian ulega degradacji (nie w kontekście płyty, czy Legalett o którym nie ma słowa jak wspomniałem tylko po prostu ulega degradacji) i powinien być odpowiednio zabezpieczony a pod L leży sobie ot tak-o tym już kiedyś pisałem to min. Piotr (jak zwykle) bronił L.
> 
> 
> Żadnej polemiki? Ja naprawdę chcę sobie zrobić Legalett , tylko chcę też wszystko sprawdzić


Ale co chcesz sprawdzić?

Każdy materiał ulega degradacji i jedynie czym się różnią to czas na to potrzebny i warunki przyspieszające ta degradacje.
Z tego co je przeczytałem to liczy się, że styropian położony w tynku ulega degradacji przez 60 lat i jak się stosuje dodatkowe zabezpieczenia w postaci dobrej jakości tynków (nie wiem co to znaczy dokładnie) to ten czas się wydłuża. zastrzegam się tutaj od razu że nie sprawdzałem tego w wielu źródłach.
Wiadomo, że styropian ulega degradacji pod wpływem słońca i rozpuszczalników. Leżąc w legalecie raczej nie dociera do niego słońce i chyba nikt nie podlewa rozpuszczalnikami.


Tylko co z tego wynika.   :Roll:

----------


## tomek131

Ocieplając fundament przed zasypaniem należy osłonić styropian bo się degraduje.Może wobec tego cos powinno być pomiędzy gruntem a styropianem w Legalett?Cienko wylać beton?Folia?Nie wiem , nie znam się.A różnica w cenie gdyby polistyren ekstrudowany zamiast styropianu?Wie ktoś?
To po pierwsze.
Noi taki energooszczĘdny system i nic o nim nie wspomina cała 150stronicowa kniga muratora o budowie energooszczędnego domu.

----------


## boruta1

> Ocieplając fundament przed zasypaniem należy osłonić styropian bo się degraduje.Może wobec tego cos powinno być pomiędzy gruntem a styropianem w Legalett?Cienko wylać beton?Folia?Nie wiem , nie znam się.A różnica w cenie gdyby polistyren ekstrudowany zamiast styropianu?Wie ktoś?
> To po pierwsze.
> Noi taki energooszczĘdny system i nic o nim nie wspomina cała 150stronicowa kniga muratora o budowie energooszczędnego domu.



Ja dla odmiany jak czytalem jakieś opracowania odnośnie budowania wszedzie znajdowałem co najmniej krótką informację o legalecie. Najwyraźniej trafialiśmy na inne opracowania   :Wink2:  

Nie chciał bym tutaj byc posądzony o to, że działam w imieniu legaletu więc nie będe tego reklamował. Ja się zdecydowałem i decydowałem się naprawdę długo   :Lol:   Pod zwykłym styropianem dokładam ekstrudowany (5 cm) ale to nie z tego względu o którym piszesz.

Normalnie styropian leży na podsypce z piasku, więc nie bezpośrednio na gruncie. Jak sobie zażyczysz to z pewnością firma legalett dołoży ci cos jeszcze (o ile to nie będzie coś wbrew zasadom). Tylko to oczywiście dodatkowo kosztuje czyli będziesz stał (tak jak ja   :Lol:  ) przed dylematem wydać wiecej kasy i nie mieć wątpliwości czy jednak zrobic to co sprawdzone od lat.

Ludzie w tej firmie są bardzo otwarci i jak masz watpliwości to proponuję zadzwonić. zawsze Ci cos doradzą i pomogą zrozumieć wszystkie wątpliowości.

----------


## tomek131

Pomysł z tym 5cm polistyrenu pod styropianem jest chyba bardzo dobry.Wiesz może jaki byłby koszt gdyby wogóle zamienić styro na polistyren?Oczywiście szacunkowy, np na dom 100m, oraz czy można zamienić te zewnętrzne-brzegowe kształtki styropianowe na polistyren?

----------


## Bartosz32

100m2 polistyrenu ekstrudowanego to jest koszt od 1800zł do 2500zł

----------


## boruta1

ok 80EUR/1m3

----------


## tomek131

> 100m2 polistyrenu ekstrudowanego to jest koszt od 1800zł do 2500zł


A jakiej grubości?To ile to może wyjść drożej od styropianu gdyby zamienić?1000zł?Nie wiesz czy elementy brzegowe też są dostępne?

----------


## Bartosz32

Dla 5cm

Dodatkowa warstwa styropianu 10 cm to koszt ok 1200 zł na 100m2

----------


## anna2504

ROZTERKI INWESTORA - głowa puchnie!
Witam,
proszę o pomoc w podjęciu decyzji jaki wybrać legalett na gaz ziemny czy na prąd. W przypadku l. na gaz miałby być kocioł jednofunkcyjny gazowy z zamkniętą komorą spalania firmy VAILLANT model VU 202-5, z zasobnikiem ciepłej wody użytkowej model OKC 125. Natomiast w przypadku l. na prąd, dla podgrzewania ciepłej wody użytkowej byłaby podłączona pompa ciepła powietrze/woda VITOCAL 160-A.
Moc grzewcza 1,54 kW

http://www.viessmann.pl/pl/products/...cal_160-A.html

Proszę o pomoc, za kilka dni muszę podjąć ostateczną decyzję. Gdyby mi nie namieszano w głowie z tą pompą VITOCAL 160-A, to pewnie byłby gaz (wszyscy twierdzą, że taniej w użytkowaniu wychodzi, choć nikt nie potrafi tego wyliczyć dla projektowanego budynku), chociaż trzeba go ciągnąć wzdłuż całej działki jakieś 40m. Nie chodzi mi o pomniejszenie kosztów na wstępie inwestycji, ale na tańszych opłatach. Co sądzicie o tej pompie? Ma ktoś może l. na prąd i tą pompę?
Pozdrawiam, 
Anna
 :cry:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Anno
Przyznaje się bez bicia, że nie znam się na tym o co pytasz. To dotyczy zagadnień szczegółowych, wybranych produktów firm Vaillant czy Vitocal.
Jestem natomiast przekonany, że na to pytanie udzieli Ci pomocy inż. Wojciech Narucki z Legalett w Gdańsku.
Powodzenia, pozdrawiam
Piotr

PS Na pytanie: jaki wybrać L. na gaz czy prąd? - moja odpowiedź na podstawie 5 lat użytkowania brzmi: na prąd.

----------


## boruta1

Wybór ostatecznie musi należeć do Ciebie. Mogę się jedynie podzielić, że ja nie mam gazu więc wybrałem prąd, ale nie wariant z PC  tylko normalne grzałki i dodatkowo doprowadzone będę miał rurki do nagrzewnic gdybym kiedyś miał na działce gaz i podjął decyzję, że trzeba to zmienić na gaz. Zastanawiałem się nad podobną PC do legalertu ale nie zdecydowalem się na to.
Ja będę miał PC firmy Buderus powietrze/woda ale jedynie do CWU.

----------


## HenoK

> ROZTERKI INWESTORA - głowa puchnie!
> Witam,
> proszę o pomoc w podjęciu decyzji jaki wybrać legalett na gaz ziemny czy na prąd. W przypadku l. na gaz miałby być kocioł jednofunkcyjny gazowy z zamkniętą komorą spalania firmy VAILLANT model VU 202-5, z zasobnikiem ciepłej wody użytkowej model OKC 125. Natomiast w przypadku l. na prąd, dla podgrzewania ciepłej wody użytkowej byłaby podłączona pompa ciepła powietrze/woda VITOCAL 160-A.
> Moc grzewcza 1,54 kW
> 
> http://www.viessmann.pl/pl/products/...cal_160-A.html
> 
> Proszę o pomoc, za kilka dni muszę podjąć ostateczną decyzję. Gdyby mi nie namieszano w głowie z tą pompą VITOCAL 160-A, to pewnie byłby gaz (wszyscy twierdzą, że taniej w użytkowaniu wychodzi, choć nikt nie potrafi tego wyliczyć dla projektowanego budynku), chociaż trzeba go ciągnąć wzdłuż całej działki jakieś 40m. Nie chodzi mi o pomniejszenie kosztów na wstępie inwestycji, ale na tańszych opłatach. Co sądzicie o tej pompie? Ma ktoś może l. na prąd i tą pompę?
> Pozdrawiam, 
> Anna


Zaletą tej pompy ciepła jest tanie ogrzewanie ciepłej wody latem. Zimą niestety cała energia potrzebna do ogrzania ciepłej wody pochodzi z sieci elektrycznej. 
Najpierw przy pomocy energii elektrycznej musisz ogrzać powietrze w domu, aby pompa ciepła mogła za jego pomocą ogrzać ciepłą wodę. 
Dotyczy to najprostszej wersji - pompy ciepła stojącej np. w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym. Przy bardziej rozbudowanej wersji, gdy pompa ciepła podłączona jest do systemu wentylacji i wykorzystuje ciepłe powietrze, które i tak byłoby wyrzucone na zewnątrz, ma to już trochę większy sens. Musisz tylko wziąć pod uwagę to, że ta pompa ciepła dla prawidłowego działania potrzebuje 250m3/h.

Jaką wentylację przewidujesz w swoim domu ?

----------


## HenoK

> Ja będę miał PC firmy Buderus powietrze/woda ale jedynie do CWU.


Anna myśli też o pompie tego typu  :wink: . 
Co sądzisz o moich uwagach ? Ty jaką planujesz wentylację ?

----------


## anna2504

Witam, 
dziękuję wszystkim za podjęcie tematu. Henryku wentylacja będzie typowa, czyli grawitacyjna. Boruta1 ta pompa ciepła też jest tylko do cwu. Ale dzięki Tobie znalazłam o podobnych parametrach z firmy Buderus,  Logafix WPT 300M jest tańsza od VITOCAL 160-A. 
Jeżeli zdecydowałabym się na tą pompę, to znalazłaby się ona w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, w którym i tak będzie będzie podłączony legalett, więc zimą byłoby to ciepło wykorzystane do cwu. Myślałam też o podłączeniu nawiewu z kominka do tego pomieszczenia w dni nieogrzewane przez legalett. Czy to rozwiązanie legalett na prąd i pompa ciepła do cwu ma jakiś sens? Czy ta wersja jest lepsza od gazowej? Co w przypadku kiedy zdecyduję się za kilka lat na zaadoptowanie poddasza, jak je ogrzewać? Przy gazie nie byłoby problemu.
Ma ktoś dobry pomysł na inne rozwiązanie? Pomocy.
Pozdrawiam,
Anna
 :big grin:

----------


## boruta1

> Napisał boruta1
> 
> Ja będę miał PC firmy Buderus powietrze/woda ale jedynie do CWU.
> 
> 
> Anna myśli też o pompie tego typu . 
> Co sądzisz o moich uwagach ? Ty jaką planujesz wentylację ?


zgadzam się.

Jeśli mialbym wogóle myśleć o PC do legaletu to pewnie raczej grunt/woda. Ale nadal nie jestem przekonany do stosowania PC do legaletu. Pewnie jakbym się decydował na PC do ogrzewania to raczej bym wybrał podłogówkę na wodzie a nie legalett.

Ja będę miał rekuperator Bartosz + do tego GWC żwirowy.

----------


## HenoK

> Ja będę miał rekuperator Bartosz + do tego GWC żwirowy.


Przy takiej konfiguracji niektóre pompy ciepła powietrze-woda do przygotowania ciepłej wody mogą działać całkiem znośnie. Można im podawać powietrze z wyrzutni rekuperatora - temperatura jest tam zawsze wyższa od temperatury z GWC. Musi być tylko odpowiednia ilość tego powietrza.

----------


## tomek131

Ja będę miał zbliżony problem do Ani.Mam wrażenie ,że ona również nie ma do końca przekonania do Legalett na prąd, ewentualnie jeśli już Legalett na prąd, to pieniądze zaoszczędzone na podciąganiu gazu przeznaczyć np na rekuperator lub pompę ciepła do CWU,albo lepiej jedno i drugie. (fajnie że Ania poruszyła temat bo nawet nie znałem takiej instalacji z tą pompą ).Aniu , przy okazji jaki koszt takiej pompy ?
Tylko gdyby chciała poddasze adaptować musi grzejniki na prąd wkładać na górę.
Ja dochodze do wniosku ,że najsensowniejszy układ to Legalett na gaz i rekuperator.Koniec.Żadnych np.paneli słonecznych(b.długi okres zwrotu z inwestycji),GWC-jak za parę lat cała ta instalacja zajdzie kurzem , grzybem ,syfem,brudem itp-chyba wolę jednak żeby wpadało do domu powietrze świeże bezpośrednio z pola.
Jeśli ktoś nie ma gazu to L na prąd plus rekuperator plus ew.ta pompa do ciepłej wody.
Ściany 20cm styro, strop jeśli parterowy 30cm wełny, pod Legaletem oprócz standardu (chyba 20cm styro) dodatkowo od spodu 5cm polistyrenu
Może ludzie którzy mają większe pojęcie ode mnie mnie poprawią,chociaż to już było chyba i nie pojawiła się ostateczna wersja- najbardziej ekonomiczna ,która stosunek wielkości inwestycji do póżniejszych oszczędności by najlepiej spełniała.Każdy ma swoje zdanie i zawsze jakieś argumenty na poparcie.

----------


## Bartosz32

witam.

Różnica w eksploatacji legalettu na prąd a gaz jest ok 20% na korzyść gazu.
Czyli np.  legalett gazowy300zł/mc, legalett na prad 360zł/mc (info. z Legalettu)
Jak przeliczymy koszty, powstaje pytanie kiedy gaz się zwróci w stosunku do prądu?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kamillo1

Witam
Czy w domu w którym jest płyta Legalett można mieć
wogóle dywany? Czy nie obniżają one parametrów grzejnych systemu? Analogiczne pytanie o meble? Czy powinny one być na kilkucentymetrowych nóźkach?
pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> _A ja znowu swoje:co będzie jak za 30lat styropian pod legaletem zjedzą gryzonie lub na skutek różnych czynników szlag go trafi?Będę płacił 2tys za miesiąc za ogrzewanie?Kto ma Legalett działający 30 lat?????_
> Tomaszu "niewierny" ewidentnie masz problem. Wałkowaliśmy to już kilka razy, a Ty uparcie swoje i do tego podpierasz się humorystycznym wątkiem na 5 listów, w którym nic nie ma ciekawego, a tylko tyle, że myszy lubią pączki. 
> Lekarstwo jest proste: KUP SOBIE KOTA. 
> Pozdrawiam serdelecznie
> PS Myszy ponoć lubią ser... bardziej od styropianu.


Mimo wszystko tego tematu bym nie lekceważył.
Przed gryzoniami ochronić się chyba najłatwiej. 
Niestety styropian polubiły nie tylko one : 
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic542997.html .
Kawałek styropianu potraktowany przez mrówki


http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...21&#entry56621
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...e=post&id=3122

----------


## HenoK

> Witam
> Czy w domu w którym jest płyta Legalett można mieć
> wogóle dywany? Czy nie obniżają one parametrów grzejnych systemu? Analogiczne pytanie o meble? Czy powinny one być na kilkucentymetrowych nóźkach?
> pozdrawiam


To zależy w dużej mierze od tego jakie właściwości mają pozostałe elementy budynku. Przy domu energooszczędnym, dobrze zaizolowanym z wentylacją mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła nie ma z tym problemu (moc ogrzewania podłogowego nie przekracza wtedy 40W/m2, stąd różnice temperatur pomiędzy posadzką a pomieszczeniem są niewielkie).
Przy domu o dużym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło do ogrzewania i wentylacji taki problem może się pojawić. 
W moim domu w ciągu pierwszego lata miałem w salonie dywan. Na zimę go zwinąłem i tego lata już się nie pojawił - stwierdziliśmy, że za dużo z nim problemów (jest to siedlisko kurzu i brudu). Posadzkę ceramiczną łatwiej utrzymać w czystości, zwłaszcza gdy w domu jest pies czy kot  :wink: .

----------


## HenoK

> Różnica w eksploatacji legalettu na prąd a gaz jest ok 20% na korzyść gazu.
> Czyli np.  legalett gazowy300zł/mc, legalett na prad 360zł/mc (info. z Legalettu)
> Jak przeliczymy koszty, powstaje pytanie kiedy gaz się zwróci w stosunku do prądu?


Nie wiem z czego taka mała różnica miałaby wynikać. Na dzień dzisiejszy koszt energii elektrycznej w II taryfie to ok. 0,30zł/kWh, zaś energii z gazu ok. 0,16zł/kWh. Różnica trochę większa niż 20%.

----------


## tomek131

Noi dalej wiemy ,że nic nie wiemy.Jak pisałem, było już  nie raz...
Legalett może sobie pisać swoje marketingowe bzdury,niedługo napisze że prąd tańszy od gazu.Nienawidzę robienia z ludzi (szczególnie którzy nie są biegli w danym temacie) idiotów.Szczególnie nienawidzę,gdy dotyczy to majątków całego życia takich ludzi.Macie przykład styropianu(foto powyżej).Jak wam pisałem co u mnie robaki zrobiły ze styropianem zamkniętym w drzwiach i zasilikonowanym to nie wierzyliście-po trzech latach ścieły go na wiór robiąc w nim kanały.Za chwilę przestaną pod Legalett stosować styropian (między innymi dzięki takim forom internetowym).Problem mają ci którzy już mają ten styropian.Gwarantuje wam ,że za 10lat nic z niego nie zostanie.A za prąd zapłacicie 2 razy tyle

----------


## kamillo1

Nie ma co gdybać aczkolwiek mnie jako potencjalnego użytkownika systemu Legalett (wybieram właśnie projekt doku i system grzewczy na działce bez gazu) informacja ta zaczyna coraz bardziej niepokoić. Mam zapewne jak wiele innych osób spory mętlik w głowie na co sie zdecydować tym bardziej, że jestem raczej laikiem w budownictwie, chyba nie jedynym na tym forum. Przeczytałem całe forum uważnie, ponieważ szukam komfortowego rozwiązania,niekoniecznie wyłącznie najtańszego i płyta grzewcza mnie zainteresowała. Ale podsumowując wszystkie komentarze jestem w przysłowiowej kropce. Zaczynam właśnie drążyć wątek pomp ciepła z ziemi ale to dosyć skomplikowana sprawa a i sama technologia w Polsce nie jest aż tak jeszcze rozpropagowana. Jutro pod Bełchatowem ekipa Legaletu ma zaczynac prace nad jedną płytą tak więc pewnie troche poobserwuje co i jak. Czy byłnby może jakis uprzejmy użytkownik forum, który mógłby mi na terenie woj łódzkiego zaprezentować dom z takim fundamentem grzewczym?
pozdrawiam
niezdecydowany

----------


## HenoK

> Noi dalej wiemy ,że nic nie wiemy.Jak pisałem było nie raz...Legalett może sobie pisać swoje marketingowe bzdury,niedługo napisze że prąd tańszy od gazu.Nienawidzę robienia z ludzi (szczególnie którzy nie są biegli w danym temacie) idiotów.Szczególnie nienawidzę,gdy dotyczy to majątków całego życia takich ludzi.Macie przykład styropianu(foto powyżej).Jak wam pisałem co u mnie robaki zrobiły ze styropianem zamkniętym w drzwiach i zasilikonowanym to nie wierzyliście-po trzech latach ścieły go na wiór robiąc w nim kanały.Za chwilę przestaną po L stosować styropian (między innymi dzięki takim forom internetowym).Problem mają ci którzy już mają ten styropian.Gwarantuje wam ,że za 10lat nic z niego nie zostanie.A za prąd zapłacicie 2 razy tyle


Przesadzasz ze swoją wypowiedzią. To, że zdarzają się takie przypadki, nie oznacza, że stanowią one zagrożenie takim w stopniu jak piszesz.
Są różne rodzaje styropianu, są możliwości jego zabezpieczenia. O taki dom trzeba dbać jak o każdy inny.

----------


## Bartosz32

Panowie macie dużo racji, problem gryzoni i owadów jest bardzo duży. Mogą faktycznie dokonać nieodwracalnych szkód, gdzie skutki będą tragiczne. 
Firma Legalett powinna zastosować jakieś kroki, jeżeli chce sie utrzymać na rynku, wystarczy jeden przypadek a zamówień mogą mieć zero.
Sam system bardzo mi się podoba i jestem w trakcie rozmów z Legalettem, chcę podpisać  umowę, ale teraz mam duże wątpliwości. Co się  stanie jak mrówki lub inne owady dostaną sie pod płytę? I nie bagatelizowałbym tej sprawy, jak niektórzy na tym forum, kiedy pojawia się obiekcja w stosumku do legalettu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomaszu
Miałem już sobie dać spokój z odpisywaniem Tobie, ale skoro cytujesz mnie, to jeszcze raz napiszę.
Pierwsza moja refleksja po przeczytaniu licznych Twoich listów nasuwa mi wniosek, że ja na Twoim miejscu dałbym sobie spokój z budowaniem domu na własną rękę. Fundujesz nam tutaj taką mieszankę uczuciowo-emocjonalną, że przykro czytać, a co dopiero myśleć co to będzie jak zaczniesz budować?!   :ohmy:  
Do tego nie czytasz naszych listów uważnie, wyrywasz pewne zdania z kontekstu całości, powtarzasz wielokrotnie pytania, na które już udzielono odpowiedzi... Wygląda na to, że masz problem ze zrozumieniem (?).
Obrażasz innych i gdy ewidentnie wykazuje Ci się błąd przemilczasz sprawę, nie masz odwagi przeprosić...  :sad: .
Dlatego wybacz mi szczerość, ale sam się o nią prosisz. Dla oszczędności nerwów proponuję Ci zakup mieszkania lub zlecenie całej budowy profesjonalnej firmie, do której będziesz miał  zaufanie. Pytanie czy znajdzie się taka, która spełni Twoje bardzo wysokie i nieraz przesadne wymagania.
A teraz co do Twoich wątpliwości i zarzutów.

Podajesz przykład z mrówkami pomijając szczegóły. W tekście z 2006 r. na forum poświęconym elektronice o nazwie Elektroda (kojarzy mi się z młodzieżowym hasłem: "Doda elektroda"  :smile: ) Autor sensacji wyraźnie pisze:
_Na ściany garażu i przybudówki obłożyliśmy styropianem i otynkowaliśmy zaprawą z ziarnami 2-3mm._  Tylko dwie osoby pod tym listem napisały krótkie pytania, a autor nie odpowiedział. Może to więc nie mrówki (nie ma ich na zdjęciach)? Może to tak jak ze zdjęciami UFO? Jedni w nie wierzą - większość nie. Ale wracając do tematu.
Wyraźnie tekst mówi o ścianach, a nie o fundamencie grzewczym Legalett. 
Prosiło Ciebie tu już kilka osób, abyś podał przykład uszkodzenia styropianu pod ciężką,  betonową, grzejącą płytą Legalett. A Ty ciągle snujesz swoje teorie i podajesz przykłady nie związane z tematem. Przecież pisaliśmy Ci tutaj, że myszy potrafią wydrążyć kanały w styropianie źle zabezpieczonym umieszczonym na ścianie domu. Tylko to nadal nie jest ciężka, zabezpieczona od każdej strony płyta Legalett.

Piszesz na sposób "sensacyji": 
_Właśnie czytam ostatni prawie 150stronicowy dodatek do muratora o budowie domu energooszczędnego i nic kompletnie tam o Legalett nie wspominają....._ 
A kto Ci mówił lub pisał, że tam będzie coś o Legalett? Heniek pisał tylko, że w nr 9/2009 "Muratora" będzie artykuł z informacjom o Jego domu. Kupiłem przeczytałem, ciekawe. Ty kupiłeś, nie znalazłeś i masz pretensje do nas. Czemu?

Piszesz kolejną rewelacyję:
_Ocieplając fundament przed zasypaniem należy osłonić styropian bo się degraduje.Może wobec tego cos powinno być pomiędzy gruntem a styropianem w Legalett?_
Chyba nie czytałeś opisów wykonania Legalett i naszych czyli użytkowników tu wpisów. Pomiędzy, jak to nazywasz gruntem (po zebraniu humusu), a styropianem jest to jak piszesz "coś" - grupa warstwa pospółki, która musi być odpowiednio zagęszczona i tego Legalett wymaga bardzo dokładnie przy wykonaniu. Brzegowe styropiany są przez wykonawce zabezpieczone zaprawą. A my pisaliśmy, że dobrze jest przed zasypaniem zabezpieczyć jeszcze ten "otynkowany" fragment zasmarować jakimś paskudztwem typu abizol.
Ponadto wspominana degradacja dotyczy szczególnie wpływu słońca na styropian, piankę, itp. O tym wiadomo od lat. W Legalett działa inne słoneczko: prądowe, gazowe, węglowe... i dzięki temu jest ciepło, bezpieczne, wygodnie...  :smile: .

Reasumując Tomaszu powtórzę, to co pisała tu do Ciebie m.in. Katarzyna: wybór należy do Ciebie - nikt nie zmusza Ciebie do korzystania z Legaett. Ja nawet jestem skłonny Ci odradzać - po przeczytaniu tutaj ciągłych Twoich obaw, a nawet zabawnych pogróżek, że: _Gwarantuje wam ,że za 10lat nic z niego nie zostanie.A za prąd zapłacicie 2 razy tyle_
I proszę nie pisz tu owych rzekomych "sensacji", które niektórych niepotrzebnie wprawiają w lęk.
Miej się zdrowo i pogodnie.  :smile: 
Piotr

PS W Internecie można znaleźć różne powiązania mrówek i styropianu. Na przykład takie:
_MRÓWKA jest jednym za składów sieci Polskie Składy Budowlane. ... wyroby ceramiczne, wyroby z wełny mineralnej, wyroby ze styropianu, stolarka drzwiowa, ..._  Czyżby Tomasz tamże pracował?  :big grin:   :smile:   :Lol:

----------


## kamillo1

Mam jeszcze do Was jedno pytanko, które rodzaje pokryć podłogi w trakcie użytkowania dobrze sie spisują pod płytą fundamentową, a których nie polecacie gdyż nie przekazują w odpowiedni sposób ciepła z płyty?

----------


## HenoK

> Mam jeszcze do Was jedno pytanko, które rodzaje pokryć podłogi w trakcie użytkowania dobrze sie spisują pod płytą fundamentową, a których nie polecacie gdyż nie przekazują w odpowiedni sposób ciepła z płyty?


Pod płytą fundamentową nie polecałbym żadnych pokryć podłogowych  :wink: .
Natomiast na płycie grzewczej powinny być stosowane materiały dopuszczone do stosowania w ogrzewaniu podłogowym. Weż też pod uwagę to co pisałem poprzednio.

----------


## Piotr O.

Jeszcze coś o mrówkach i styropianie z forum poświęconego ich hodowli  :big grin:  :
_Też jestem zainteresowany formikarium ze styropianu. Mam dostęp do tego materiału i być może nawet do wycinarki, która zrobi odpowiednie korytarze.  Sam styropian nie nasiąka, ale jest biały, więc będzie dobrze widać mrówki. Kwestia nawilżenia jest chyba do obejścia za pomocą odpowiednich materiałów dodanych do styropianu._ 
Wynikać z tego może, że specjaliści od hodowli mrówek wycinają im korytarze w styropianie, a zatem same mrówki chyba tego nie robią... ?  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Wobec tego Piotrze ja też odpiszę ci szczerze.
1.To nie ja wkleiłem info o styropianie zjedzonym przez mrówki,więc może sam naucz czytać się ze zrozumieniem.
2.A skąd twoja pewność ,że nic nie zniszczy styropianu pod płytą?Różnego rodzaju robactwo przechodzi przez większe zapory niż tylko zagęszczony piasek(korniki np ryją drzewo).Czy widziałeś lub sam miałeś płytę przez powiedzmy 20lat a potem zerwałeś wszystko i zajrzałeś jak wygląda styropian,że zarzucasz mnie bezpodstawne obawy?Ani ja ani ty nie widzieliśmy tego "wynalazku"po 20latach.Więc moje twierdzenie ,że za powiedzmy 10lat ze styropianu nie zostanie nic jest równie prawdopodobne jak twoje ,że nic mu nie będzie.
3.Twoje wieczna obrona L wygląda po prostu głupio i tyle.Ktoś kto wybudował sto razy już zapomniał, jeśli system działa dobrze.Więcej nie będę pisał bo już to kilka razy było i nie ja to pierwszy zarzucałem.
4.Nikt mi nie mówił( i do nikogo nie mam pretensji),że coś napiszą w dużym opracowaniu muratora i zaliczą L do rozwiązań energooszczędnych.Po prostu napisałem ,że jak na taki super system za kupę kasy z samymi zaletami to jakaś wzmianka o nim powinna być (przecież płacić poniżej 300zł/miesiąc za ogrzewnie prądem to system absolutnie energooszczędny)
To nie takie proste powtarzam.To majątek życia.Tylko idiota nie miałby wątpliwośći.Wystarczy ,że zawiedzie taka z pozoru głupia rzecz jak styropian pod płytą i co stanie się z ideą Legaletu?Gdzie pójdzie ciepło z Legaletu????Jak wyglądałaby twoim zdaniem naprawa takiej usterki????Co byś zrobił gdyby wystąpiła a ty z 1000zł emerytury dostaniesz rachunek za ogrzewanie też 1000zł /miesiąc???

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomaszu!
_1.To nie ja wkleiłem info o styropianie zjedzonym przez mrówki,więc może sam naucz czytać się ze zrozumieniem._
A czemu masz wrażenie, że ja odnoszę się tylko do wklejonych przez Henryka zdjęć i linków, które mnie zainteresowały, obejrzałem je, poczytałem jako ciekawy i ważny sygnał. Odniosłem się Tomaszu do Twojej wypowiedzi napisanej pod zdjęciami, w której m.in. piszesz o rzekomych *bzdurach*, przyznajesz się do *nienawiści* (dwukrotnie  :sad: ) i *powołujesz przy tym na zdjęcia*.
Henryk zwrócił Ci delikatnie uwagę, że przesadzasz ze swoją wypowiedzią. Ty znów to przemilczałeś, bo taki Twój styl. Na moje uwagi o pojęciu degradacja i zwrócenie uwagi na różnice między mrówkami w ścianach a w fundamencie grzewczym - też milczysz  :sad: . Ja dołączyłem się do uwagi Henryka, bo uważam, że takie komentarze są mocno nie na miejscu. 
Gdybym miał uwagi do listu Henryka, to bym napisał także do Niego.

_2.A skąd twoja pewność ,że nic nie zniszczy styropianu pod płytą?_
A kto Ci napisał, że ja lub kto inny ma taką pewność? Znów błędna interpretacja.
Nie mam takiej pewności. Mało tego - pojawiały się u mnie przez dwa lata mrówki. W tym roku nie, więc może sobie siedzą w styropianie? "Może" jest szerokie i głębokie - znasz to powiedzenie. 
Ty masz za to pewność pisząc: _Gwarantuje wam ,że za 10lat nic z niego nie zostanie._
Ciągle z uporem tkwisz przy swoim i wygląda na to, że nie rozumiesz różnicy między tym co jest, a tym co może być. Ja piszę o tym co wiem i staram się dzielić swoimi doświadczeniami. Ty masz wątpliwości i takie jest Twoje prawo - *tylko styl w jakim je wyrażasz jest często nie do przyjęcia* (o czym wyżej wspominałem).
Napisałem dziś zapytanie w sprawie mrówek do specjalistów z Legalett i ciekawe co odpiszą?

_3.Twoje wieczna obrona L wygląda po prostu głupio i tyle._  To Twoja ocena, wielu innych odbiera to inaczej, część dzięki temu szczęśliwie mieszka w domach na Legalett, a tu czasem dzieli się swoim doświadczeniem.

Co do punktu 4 to dla mnie poniższe zdania brzmią jednoznacznie krytycznie, z pretensją, nawet kpiną:
_Noi taki energooszczĘdny system i nic o nim nie wspomina cała 150stronicowa kniga muratora o budowie energooszczędnego domu._
_Właśnie czytam ostatni prawie 150stronicowy dodatek do muratora o budowie domu energooszczędnego i nic kompletnie tam o Legalett nie wspominają....._ 

_To nie takie proste powtarzam. To majątek życia.Tylko idiota nie miałby wątpliwośći._
W pełni się z tymi stwierdzeniami zgadzam i rozumiem Twoje wątpliwości. I właśnie dlatego próbuje Ci pomóc zrozumieć niektóre zagadnienia Legalett. Przyznam, że przychodzi mi to czasem z trudem napotykając na opór materii o imieniu Tomasz  :smile: . 

_Wystarczy ,że zawiedzie taka z pozoru głupia rzecz jak styropian pod płytą i co stanie się z ideą Legaletu?_ To nie głupia rzecz. W jaki sposób ma zwieść? Czy myślisz, że mrówki zjedzą styropian? Nawet jeśli udałoby im w nim wydrążyć kanały, to nadal on tam pod spodem pozostanie.
_
Gdzie pójdzie ciepło z Legaletu????_ Nadal w tym samy kierunku - do wnętrza domu.
_Jak wyglądałaby twoim zdaniem naprawa takiej usterki????_ Usterka? Naprawa? Sam znasz odpowiedź na to pytanie.

_Co byś zrobił gdyby wystąpiła a ty z 1000zł emerytury dostaniesz rachunek za ogrzewanie też 1000zł /miesiąc???_  Nie przewiduje takiej sytuacji i na 99% jestem przekonany, że nie jest możliwa. Zobaczymy co na to napiszą mądrzejsi ode mnie.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## coffee

> Witam,
> 
> wraz z zona jestesmy w trakcie wybierania technologii budowy naszego domu planowany start wiosna 2010. Zainteresowalismy sie domami budowanymi w systemie praefabrykatow z Praefy i przy okazji wszyedl temat legalettu. Mam pytanie i prosbe zarazem czy jest moze ktos w zachodniopomorskim kto ma legalett  siebie i mial by ochote sie spotkac i porozmawiac na jego temat.


Mieszkam 40km od Szczecina. Legalett gościł u nas w maju, uruchamiać agregaty będziemy dopiero za ok. 4 tygodnie. W razie pytań, czy chęci spotkania zapraszam na priv.

PiotrzeO, zamieść proszę tutaj odpowiedź Legalett w sprawie mrówek. Bardzo jestem jej ciekawa.

----------


## Piotr O.

kamillo1 napisał:



> Witam
> Czy w domu w którym jest płyta Legalett można mieć
> wogóle dywany? Czy nie obniżają one parametrów grzejnych systemu? Analogiczne pytanie o meble? Czy powinny one być na kilkucentymetrowych nóźkach?


Przepraszam Kamillo, że odpowiadam z opóźnieniem na Twoje ważne pytania. Dawniej Legalett sugerował, aby nie kłaść dywanów, bo stanowią one dodatkową izolację cieplną. Z tego co wiem obecnie przy nowszej technologii juz tak rygorystycznie sie o tym nie mówi. A w praktyce...
W praktyce jest tak, że od początku mamy w salonie duży dywan i temperatury takie jak sobie ustawimy i nas to zadowala. Co do mebli to na przykład w sypialni mamy podłogę w przynajmniej 70% zastawioną (duże łoże małżeńskie, szafa i meblościanka, biurko, szafki nocne) i też jest OK. 
Podłoga to zwykłe panele.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## MCB

> 4.Nikt mi nie mówił( i do nikogo nie mam pretensji),że coś napiszą w dużym opracowaniu muratora i zaliczą L do rozwiązań energooszczędnych.Po prostu napisałem ,że jak na taki super system za kupę kasy z samymi zaletami to jakaś wzmianka o nim powinna być (przecież płacić poniżej 300zł/miesiąc za ogrzewnie prądem to system absolutnie energooszczędny)


Artykuły w pismach typu Murator w dużej mierze zależą od sponsorów.
Są to między innymi materiały bezpośrednio od producentów w postaci reklam, artykułów, wyjaśnień.
Część jest pewnie inspirowana np. udostępnieniem materiałów do testowania itp.

Wynika z tego, że na zawartość pism ma duży wpływ konieczność reklamy danych rozwiązań.
Legalett jest monopolistą i ma pełno zamówień. Dlatego też nie musi takich działań podejmować.

To moja subiektywna opinia...
Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## tomek131

Piotrze szkoda miejsca na wątku ,żeby się przekomarzać bo pewnie można by bez końca.Ty mnie nie przekonasz ani ja ciebie.Wyraziliśmy swoje zdania ,myślę że wystarczy.
Jak będziesz pytał w L, to zapytaj nie tylko o mrówki bo różnego rodzaju żyjątek w ziemi jest tysiące

----------


## HenoK

> Piotrze szkoda miejsca na wątku ,żeby się przekomarzać bo pewnie można by bez końca.Ty mnie nie przekonasz ani ja ciebie.Wyraziliśmy swoje zdania ,myślę że wystarczy.
> Jak będziesz pytał w L, to zapytaj nie tylko o mrówki bo różnego rodzaju żyjątek w ziemi jest tysiące


Masz rację, ale na działanie tych żyjątek jest podatny praktycznie każdy rodzaj domu. Legalett nie jest tu wyjątkiem.
Linki i zdjęcia podałem, aby zwrócić uwagę na ten problem, a nie po to żeby dyskawlifikować tą technologię.

----------


## tomek131

Tak Henok , ale w innym stopniu ściana tradycyjnego fundamentu czy ława w ziemi a w innym styropian pod Legaletem są podatne na działanie tych czynników! A o to tu chodzi.Jeśli coś zezre styropian po Legaletem to cała idea Legaletu idzie w piz...I co wtedy żeby taką usterkę naprawić?????????[/u]

----------


## 3City

Adam. Ur 1978. Zona, syn Bartoszek, drugi synek w drodze :] zam. woj. mazowieckei. Prawie uzytkownik L. prawie, bo w tej chwili mam stan surowy. Legalet zarowno w plycie jak i w stropie. Sluze pomoca jesli byly by pytania dotyczace praca do tego etapu. Powody wyboru legaletu: 1. Ekspluatacja porownywalna do tradycyjnych systemow grzewczych w jakich zylem i zyje do dzis dnia, bezobslugowosc systemu, wygoda. Jesli w moim (dosc duzym domu) miesieczny koszt ogrzewania "czystym" pradem, bedzie wyzszy o 100 czy 200 od "brudnego" ekogroszku z ciaglym czuwaniem czy goroszek sie nie skonczyl, czy piec nie zuzywa go za duzo, czy sie nie wysypuje, czy nie zgasnie, czy nie zepsuje sie zmijka, przepali silnik w podajniku, padnie elektronika pieca,  czy Pan na skladzie da mi pozadny towar czy groszek zmieszany wczoraj z kamieniem i podlany woda zeby byl ciezszy. Kolejna zaleta byl brak kaloryferow a tym samym wolnosc w projektowaniu okien, wiekszosc okien do samej podlogi, brak ograniczen aranzacji wnetrz zwiazanych z grzejnikami. Podsumowujac - wybralem legalet dla wygody - nie musi byc tanszy od innych systemow - zadolowe sie nawet kosztami zblizonymi do tradycyjnych systemow, ktore wbrew pozorom tez nie sa tanie. To tyle. Nie wytrzymam i dopisze - tomek131, w wiekszosci przypadkow budowa domu to "dorobek zycie", u mnie tez, pytan bez odpowiedzi tez kilka zostalo - na temat legalettu, wiary, zdrowia, spiskowych teorii dziejow - tak to juz jest. Na Twoim miejscu chyba bym sie zdecydowal na "znane i spradzone" techniki budowlane - ja ciaglej "wojny" z legalettem bym nie wytrzymal, na legalett nie mozna byc zdecydowanym w 90% - musisz byc pewny w 100%. Pozdrawiam wszystkich obecnych i przyszlych uzytkownikow L.

----------


## HenoK

> Tak Henok , ale w innym stopniu ściana tradycyjnego fundamentu czy ława w ziemi a w innym styropian pod Legaletem są podatne na działanie tych czynników! A o to tu chodzi.Jeśli coś zezre styropian po Legaletem to cała idea Legaletu idzie w piz...I co wtedy żeby taką usterkę naprawić?????????[/u]


Pod budynkiem o powierzchni parteru 100m2 i grubości izolacji 20cm jest 20m3 styropianu. Jeżeli nie zauważysz, w ciągu 10lat, że coś Ci ten styropian żre, to z ciebie za gospodarz. Jeżeli zaś zauważysz i nie zareagujesz, to znaczy, że Ci na tym domu nie zależy. Jeżeli tak się tego boisz, to nie problem zamiast posypki żwirowej pod płytą fundamentową dać warstwę chudego betonu. Zabezpieczy on Cie przed tego typu niespodziankami. Jeżeli do tego zadbasz o to, aby styropian był też zabezpieczony z boków, to czego masz się bać. 
Patrząc na to z Twojego punktu widzenia, to nic tylko bunkry betonowe trzeba zacząć budować. Broń Boże żadnej izolacji, bo każda jest podatna na zniszczenie przez przebrzydłe twory natury : robactwo, ptactwo, gryzactwo  :wink: .

Nikt tu nie twierdzi, że jest to system idealny. Ma swoje wady i zalety, jak każdy inny.
Jeżeli Twoim zdaniem wady przewyższają zalety, to daj sobie z nim spokój. Dom można wybudować na wiele różnych sposobów.

----------


## tomek131

Dzięki Henok - Ty merytoryczny widzę jak zawsze.Masz rację generalnie.Chciałem nawet właśnie pisać ,żeby pod styropian wylać ze 3cm betonu zazbrojonego i na to dać styropian i boki też wypadałoby obrobić.
Wszystko ok,tylko przesłanie moich wątpliwości było generalnie takie -dlaczego taka firma jak Legalett nie wzięła do tej pory pod uwagę zabezpieczenia styropianu?Tak oczywistej ,maleńkiej w całym ujęciu a jakże jednocześnie istotnej rzeczy?ALe już nie skupiajmy się na moim pytaniu bo wynika ono z faktu ,że ja jestem przekonany ,że styropian zostanie zjedzony,także skupiając się na nim wrócimy do punktu wyjścia.
Może tylko jedno malutkie pytanie-jeśli okaże się dobrym gospodarzem i zobaczę ,że coś zezarło mi styropian bo L idzie pełną parą a w chałupie zimno to co zrobię dalej...?Granat?Bomba? I budować drugi dom?
3City zgadzam się ze wszystkim,ale jeśli masz duży dom i twierdzisz,że zapłacisz 100czy 200zł więcej za prąd niż grzejąc węglem to w/g mnie możesz się boleśnie rozczarować.Ten system też ma agregaty grzewcze ,termostaty itp więc też ma się co psuć...Ale o tym szkoda gadać bo to nie wada ,wszystko się psuje.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam - jakże się ożywiło tutaj.
Tomasz napisał: 


> Ty mnie nie przekonasz ani ja ciebie.Wyraziliśmy swoje zdania ,myślę że wystarczy.


3City, podobnie jak kilka innych osób wcześniej, mądrze to skomentował:
_Na Twoim miejscu chyba bym się zdecydował na "znane i sprawdzone" techniki budowlane - ja ciągłej "wojny" z legalettem bym nie wytrzymał, na legalett nie można być zdecydowanym w 90% - musisz być pewny w 100%._ 

Podzielam, Twoje zdanie Tomaszu, co do tego, że wystarczy moich prób wytłumaczenia Ci,  że nie mam zamiaru Ciebie do niczego przekonywać. 
To Ty "musisz być pewny w 100%" - no, może w 99%.  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich, dziękując szczególnie Henrykowi i Adamowi za fachowe, życzliwe i własne przemyślenia w omawianym temacie.
Piotr
PS Legalett nie odpowiedział - pewnie pracują w terenie i nie czytają e-mail, wszak sezon jeszcze mamy.

----------


## anna2504

Witam,
Wyszło mi, że prąd nie taki straszny (pod warunkiem ogrzewania wody pompą ciepła) a gaz wcale nie taki tani wyjdzie biorąc pod uwagę rozliczenie roczne oraz koszty inwestycji. Decyzja podjęta i kropka. Będzie legatett na prąd i pompa ciepła firmy Buderus  Logafix WPT 300M do ogrzewania C.W.U. ze względu na niższe koszty eksploatacyjne niż w przypadku podgrzewania wody gazem, pojedyńcze koszty stałe- tylko za prąd, niższe koszty inwestycji a poza tym w lecie nawiew z pompy ciepła może klimatyzować domek, w zimie nawiew na zewnątrz domu. Dopływ ciepłego powietrza rozwiąże też podłączenie nawiewu z kominka do pomieszczenia w którym będzie pompa. Można też w UM w Ochronie Środowiska starać się o dofinansowanie, u mnie jest to 23% na pompę i jej montaż.  Zobaczymy jak sprawdzi się ta konfiguracja. Wierzcie mi, że nie była to łatwa decyzja i długo się nad tym zastanawiałam ale myślę że to dobra decyzja. Zresztą zweryfikuje ją czas.
http://www.buderus.lublin.pl/-logafi...555122cdfb4275
I co o tym sądzicie??? 
 :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam,
Anna

----------


## tomek131

Anno, liczyłaś pewnie ile kosztowałaby opcja (w Twoim wypadku) podciągnięcia gazu i zakupu chyba droższych o 3 lub 4 tys agregatów Legalettu do gazu(o tyle chyba są droższe te do gazu w porównaniu z tymi do prądu) a ile kosztował będzie Legalett na prąd +ta pompa.
1 Jaka wyszła różnica
2 Ta pompa zimą nie podgrzewa wody chyba (jeśli nie pali się w kominku)
3 Rekuperacji nie stosujesz , gdyby zastosował to czy pompa podgrzeje wtedy wodę bez kominka zimą?

Mnie się wydaje ,że najrozsądniejsza opcja to Legalett na gaz z rekuperacją.Ale mogę się mylić.Może fachowcy coś jeszcze podpowiedzą..Wydaje mi się ,że za prąd zapłacisz miesięcznie do 40 procent więcej, a co jeśli zajdzie potrzeba dogrzewania w 1 taryfie?

----------


## HenoK

> Wydaje mi się ,że za prąd zapłacisz miesięcznie do 40 procent więcej, a co jeśli zajdzie potrzeba dogrzewania w 1 taryfie?


Tutaj : http://nth.waw.pl/index.php/ekonomia-porownanie-kosztow
masz porównanie kosztów ogrzewania w przypadku energii elektrycznej i innych jej nośników. Jak się okazuje gaz wcale nie wychodzi tak tanio, jeśli weźmiesz pod uwagę konieczność czyszczenia kominów, przeglądów okresowych, sprawności kotła gazowego, opłat stałych w abonamencie.

----------


## tomek131

Nie do końca się zgadzam np cena gazu płynnego,którego używam w firmie.Koszt 2.50brutto to bzdura.Najwyższa cena jaka była to 2zł brutto.Norma to 1.8-1.9brutto.Do tego dlaczego propan skoro np mieszankę propan butan-taka jak do samochodów(musi być tylko parownik bo butan poniżej 0 nie paruje)można kupić za 1.22 brutto w sezonie do września powiedzmy.Mamy już 50procent taniej niż w tym zestawieniu!.
Po drugie porównywanie gazu ziemnego z drugą taryfą jakoś też mnie nie przekonuje bo gazu można używać cały dzień a drugiej taryfy powiedzmy pół dnia.Więc może porównać cenę gazu ze średnią ceną prądu (w drugiej i pierwszej taryfie)

----------


## HenoK

> Po drugie porównywanie gazu ziemnego z drugą taryfą jakoś też mnie nie przekonuje bo gazu można używać cały dzień a drugiej taryfy powiedzmy pół dnia.Więc może porównać cenę gazu ze średnią ceną prądu (w drugiej i pierwszej taryfie)


Akurat w budynku z systemem Legalett jest to jak najbardziej uzasadnione. Wykorzystując akumulacyjność płyty fundamentowej można grzać w większości w II taryfie (80-90%), podobnie jest z przygotowaniem ciepłej wody.
Pisałem też o tym tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3605658.htm#3605658 .

----------


## 3City

tomek131, ja wyszedlem z takiego zalozenia: zakladam agregaty na prad bo sa wygodne i nie potrzebuje dodatkowych istalacji (piece itp), nie jestem jednak szejkiem z Arabii Saudyjskiej, wiec jesli legalett zaskoczy mnie wysokimi rachunkami za prad - oddaje agregaty i wymieniam je na wymienniki - doplata do jednego wymiennika 1k PLN. To wlasnie byl kolejny argument,ktory w moim przypadku przewazyl na korzysc legalettu - MAM ALTERNATYWE bez burzenia scian, kucia, prowadzenia rurek. Oczywiscie legalett moze podac nieprowdziwa informacje - ale na pytanie ilu uzytkownikow zamienilo agregaty na wymienniki ciepla, pada odpowiedz "w ciagu 16 lat dzialalnosci legalettu w Polsce chyba dwoch inwestorow". Mocno wierze w to, ze nie bede tym trzecim  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> Oczywiscie legalett moze podac nieprowdziwa informacje - ale na pytanie ilu uzytkownikow zamienilo agregaty na wymienniki ciepla, pada odpowiedz "w ciagu 16 lat dzialalnosci legalettu w Polsce chyba dwoch inwestorow". Mocno wierze w to, ze nie bede tym trzecim


To nie jest za dobry wyznacznik (przy zakończonej inwestycji dokładanie kotłowni gazowej i nowych agregatów, to spory wydatek, mało kto się pewnie na niego decyduje). Bardziej istotne było ilo inwestorów ma w nowych budynkach zainstalowane agregaty zasilane z kotła gazowego.

----------


## 3City

> Napisał 3City
> 
> Oczywiscie legalett moze podac nieprowdziwa informacje - ale na pytanie ilu uzytkownikow zamienilo agregaty na wymienniki ciepla, pada odpowiedz "w ciagu 16 lat dzialalnosci legalettu w Polsce chyba dwoch inwestorow". Mocno wierze w to, ze nie bede tym trzecim 
> 
> 
> To nie jest za dobry wyznacznik (przy zakończonej inwestycji dokładanie kotłowni gazowej i nowych agregatów, to spory wydatek, mało kto się pewnie na niego decyduje). Bardziej istotne było ilo inwestorów ma w nowych budynkach zainstalowane agregaty zasilane z kotła gazowego.


HenoK - dla mnie to byla wazna informacja. Ja np. na etapie budowy mam wszystko przygotowane do przejscia z pradu na wode - w budynku gospodarczym miejsce na piec, poprowadzone odizolowane rury itp - nie byl to wielki koszt. I jesli w moim domu bede placil wysokie rachunki za prad, przejde na wymienniki. Informacja potwierdzila to, ze rachunki placone za prad nie sa na tyle duze/katastroficzne, ze ludzie masowo decyduja sie na zamiane agregatow na wymienniki. dla przykladu, widzialem rachunek w sezonie grzewczym z domku 120m, gdzie wszystko bylo na prad (kuchnia, CWU) 520/miesiac. Wlasciciel dzieli to 170media - 350 legallet - pytanie - ile zaoszczedzi wlasciciel, jesli wymieni system na piec i wegiel/ekogroszek (gazu nie mial)? Rozmowa konczy sie stwierdzeniem - W nosie mam te 100zl oszczedznosci jesli postawiny obok siebie bezobslugowy system elektryczny i brudny wegiel itp.

----------


## tomek131

Rachunki za prąd widziałeś ,ale nie widziałeś może ile wydał na drewno do kominka  :Lol:  
No ja też muszę ze 40-50m ciągnąć gaz ,ale jakoś nie mogę do tego prądu się przekonać.Zresztą ogrzewanie to jedno a wtedy i CWU i kuchenka , wszystko na prąd.
Piotrze może pomieszkam z tobą miesiąc zobaczymy ile wydajesz naprawdę na prąd do L Jeśli potwierdzi się co mówiłeś zrobimy z tego artykuł ,że pewien niedowiarek po wykłócaniu na forum internetowym zamieszkał u gościa który miał L i się przekonał....Pójdzie na pierwszą stronę Muratora,zamówienia w L skoczą o 150% , i my też coś "ogryziemy"przy okazji 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## anna2504

Witam,
niewierny Tomaszu wynegocjowałam cenę na pompę na kwotę netto 7200 i 1000 montaż. Prąd wychodzi taniej z tą pompą, zadzwoń do technika z Buderusa i dowiesz się dokładnie o możliwościach podłączeń tej pompy do CWU.  Różnicę w cenie inwestycji pomiędzy prądem a gazem podam później. Idę opić umowę, żeby dobrze się budowało.
Heniek dzięki za tą stronkę:
http://nth.waw.pl/index.php/ekonomia-porownanie-kosztow

Za wikipedią: W języku potocznym niewierny Tomasz stał się synonimem sceptyka.
Tomek Ty tak po prostu musisz, masz to w imię wpisane. 
Pozdrawiam,
Anna   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek131

Napisałaś "prąd wychodzi taniej z tą pompą" tzn koszt inwestycyjny wychodzi taniej czy policzyłaś z kimś ,że koszt użytkowania wyjdzie taniej jeśli będzie Legalett plus ta pompa niż Legalett na gaz bez tej pompy??
Niewierny nie niewierny , zwał jak zwał zawsze boję się jednej rzeczy - wydaje kupę kasy (w tym wypadku wydaje w zasadzie nieodwracalnie) a potem się okazuje ,że popełniłem fatalny błąd i gdybym mógł drugi raz decydować zrobiłbym inaczej.Dlatego dokonując poważniejszego zakupu zawsze wszystko sprawdzam tak dokładnie jak mogę.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Piotrze może pomieszkam z tobą miesiąc zobaczymy ile wydajesz naprawdę na prąd do L Jeśli potwierdzi się co mówiłeś zrobimy z tego artykuł ,że pewien niedowiarek po wykłócaniu na forum internetowym zamieszkał u gościa który miał L i się przekonał....Pójdzie na pierwszą stronę Muratora,zamówienia w L skoczą o 150% , i my też coś "ogryziemy"przy okazji


Dobre sobie.   :smile:  Widzę, że dobry humor masz to już jest dobrze.
Co do mieszkania u mnie, to nie wiem czy żona i dzieci zaakceptowałyby takiego niedowiarka w swoim gronie.   :big grin:  Ewentualnie "poddasze" na strychu właśnie ocieplonego garażu.   :smile:   :Confused:  
Artykuł w "Muratorze" na pierwszej stronie to świetny pomysł... po warunkiem, że zapłacisz najpierw Redakcji kilkadziesiąt tysięcy za taką reklamę.   :sad:  
A na "ogryzanie" czegoś przy okazji 150% nie ma co liczyć. Właścicielem Legalett jest Szwed i dla niego, to że ktoś  napisał artykuł to biznes tego, co go sobie napisał. W Szwecji nie ma takiego czegoś jak rabaty, znizki itp. Jest ustalona cena i nie ma dyskusji.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i tak wesoło proszę nadal trzymać.
Piotr

----------


## petervdo

Witam wszystkich czytających wątek   :cool:  
przeczytałem (chyba   :Lol:  ) dokładnie wszystkie strony, ale nie znalazłem informacji mnie interesującej.
Mam pytanie czy ma ktos może Legalett na terenach szkód górniczych ?
chodzi o prawdziwy system a nie o teorię   :Evil:  
Wiem, że dodatkowo się "dozbraja" na taką okoliczność .. i może na mrówki tez od razu pomoże   :Lol:   .. takie same wątpiliwości dotyczą Praefa - domy z keramzytu .. wiem, wiem nie ten temat   :Wink2:

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, widzę, że teraz jest mój temat, który właśnie przerabiam z legalettem i praefą :smile: 
Mamy legalett przystosowany do wymienników ciepła do pieca na węgiel, gaz itp. Problem jest zupełnie innej natury - do wymienników musi być zastosowany piec, który może pracować z małą ilością wody w obiegu co, a takich nie ma - obdzwoniłam kilkadziesiąt firm - żaden piec nie utrzyma stałej temperatury co na poziomie 55 st. C jak wymaga legalett. Oczywiscie w projekcie Legalettu mam info o tym, że jeśli taka sytuacja będzie to trzeba zastosować bufor o pojemności ok. 200l. a to kolejne koszty. Szkoda, że nikt wcześniej mi o tym nie powiedział, bo taki bufor to koszt ok 1500 zł i kolejny przedmiot w mojej małej kotłowni. Może Tomasz coś na ten temat będzie wiedział? Zakładam, że dużo głębiej zbadał temat ode mnie. 
3City_ "oddaje agregaty i wymieniam je na wymienniki - doplata do jednego wymiennika 1k PLN. To wlasnie byl kolejny argument,ktory w moim przypadku przewazyl na korzysc legalettu - MAM ALTERNATYWE bez burzenia scian, kucia, prowadzenia rurek._" powiedz mi jak to zrobisz skoro u mnie pod wymienniki są poprowadzone rurki z wodą w fundamencie na jeden wymiennik przypada 3 litry, a ja mam dwa więc w sumie 6l, a gdzie Ty puścisz te rurki? ścianami? 
 :ohmy:

----------


## 3City

> 3City_ "oddaje agregaty i wymieniam je na wymienniki - doplata do jednego wymiennika 1k PLN. To wlasnie byl kolejny argument,ktory w moim przypadku przewazyl na korzysc legalettu - MAM ALTERNATYWE bez burzenia scian, kucia, prowadzenia rurek._" powiedz mi jak to zrobisz skoro u mnie pod wymienniki są poprowadzone rurki z wodą w fundamencie na jeden wymiennik przypada 3 litry, a ja mam dwa więc w sumie 6l, a gdzie Ty puścisz te rurki? ścianami?


Elo Kaska, dokladnie nie wiem czy o to pytasz, ale jesli o rurki, ktorymi doprowadze ciepla  wode z pieca do (ewenualnego) wymiennika  - mam juz je zabetonowane podobnie jak Ty w plycie fundamentowej, podobnie w stropie   :big grin:

----------


## katarzynap3

Dokładnie to, w takim razie tak czy siak w ogólnych kosztach zapłaciłeś za to wcześniej  :smile:  Ja ciągle boję się tych prądowych rachunków. Ale nie wiem, czy nasza przygoda z wymiennikami sie nie skończy na agregatach prądowych jeśli dalej będą takie problemy z dobraniem kotła gazowego   :Roll:

----------


## 3City

> Dokładnie to, w takim razie tak czy siak w ogólnych kosztach zapłaciłeś za to wcześniej  Ja ciągle boję się tych prądowych rachunków. Ale nie wiem, czy nasza przygoda z wymiennikami sie nie skończy na agregatach prądowych jeśli dalej będą takie problemy z dobraniem kotła gazowego


na pewno bylo to ujete w kosztorysie - koszt niewielki jesli wezmiemy pod uwage mozliwosci zmian zrodla ciepla.

----------


## katarzynap3

Tak to prawda   :big grin:  mam nadzieję, że już niedługo będę mogła podzielić się z Wami doświadczeniami z użytkowania naszego ogrzewania. Oby wszystko było ok   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek131

Tak daleko Kasiu nie zaszedłem , bo planuje budowę w przyszłym roku,do tego czasu chce mieć gotową koncepcję i wybranych wykonawców.
Czyli można podpiąć gaz do L,ale nie ma takich piecy.....  :Lol:  Fajnie.

A przy okazji fajny ten projekt,ze 130m dość dużo wyciśnięte, a nie za mały salon 24m?Niby jadalnia będzie miała z 11 , ale jest tak połączona z kuchnią ,że wygląda iż tylko funkcję jadalni dla domowników może pełnić.A jakby tak kuchnie dać do najmniejszego pokoju a z tej jadalni kuchni i salonu wymyślić jakiś duży salon(coś tam pozmieniać-kominek itp może jakiś słup pomiędzy obecnym a tą jakby drugą częścią powstała po przeniesieniu kuchni i jadalni)Tak rzuciłem okiem bo mi się podoba tylko ten salon 24m,lazienke bez okna jakoś bm przeżył

----------


## katarzynap3

Ale za to ma wyjście z kotłowni, co ułatwia rozwiązanie przy wyborze pieca - nie trzeba murowac kominów - teraz to wiem   :Lol:  jak juz je mam   :Wink2:  
A salon hm  4,10m na 6 i pół metra to nie tak mało... W każdym razie dla mnie jest ok :smile:  A kominek wymodziłam zgrabniutki - nie na pół pokoju, więc idealnie się wkomponował: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...4ec47b829.html
Wiesz idąc tokiem Twojego myslenia musiałabym robić projekt indywidualny a tego chciałam uniknąć. Nawet w gotowcu było sporo wpadek, a w takim to już wolę nie myśleć...  :Roll:  
Poza tym - przestrzeń mam za oknem, nie chciałam jej zabudowywać. Pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> Oczywiscie w projekcie Legalettu mam info o tym, że jeśli taka sytuacja będzie to trzeba zastosować bufor o pojemności ok. 200l. a to kolejne koszty. Szkoda, że nikt wcześniej mi o tym nie powiedział, bo taki bufor to koszt ok 1500 zł i kolejny przedmiot w mojej małej kotłowni. Może Tomasz coś na ten temat będzie wiedział? Zakładam, że dużo głębiej zbadał temat ode mnie.


A jak masz rozwiązane przygotowanie ciepłej wody ?
Zazwyczaj można te dwa tematy połączyć. Można zastosować np. dwupłaszczowy podgrzewacz ciepłej wody, który pełni też rolę bufor. Za takie coś warto dać nawet więcej niż 1500zł. Chociaż można znaleźć też tańsze, np. http://sklep.elektrokal.pl/index.php...ct/show/id/320 lub 
http://www.allegro.pl/item725905802_..._promocja.html
ale za to poziome - można je zamontować pod sufitem w kotłowni.

Do tego kocioł jednofunkcyjny z zamkniętą komorą spalania + przewód powietrzno-spalinowy. Kocioł kondensacyjny tu się nie sprawdzi (za wysoka temperatura).
Np. http://www.allegro.pl/item730964451_...kw_ulrich.html

----------


## tomek131

Katarzyna ,jeśli pozwolisz wpadnę na twój dziennik aby zadać ci parę pytań n/t projektu -co by tutaj nie pisać nie na temat.

----------


## katarzynap3

HenoK - serdecznie dziękuję, może wreszcie ruszę z miejsca....
Faktycznie jest tak, że chcieliśmy połączyć grzanie wody z ogrzewaniem

Tomek - Oczywiście, zapraszam

----------


## katarzynap3

HenoK - rozmawiałam z gościem od tych kotłów - doradził jednak kontakt z jakimś projektantem systemów - zobaczymy - może w poniedziałek cos się wyjasni. Jeden taki ma być u nas. POzdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Katarzyno
Nie mogłem się dziś do Was dodzwonić, więc pewnie przeprowadzka była zgodnie z planem.  Gratuluję! Ile to dni budowy wyszło od momentu rozpoczęcia fundamentu?
Wierzę, że sprawa z kotłem też się wyjaśni. 
Cóż mogę doradzić - tylko spokój, bo pośpiech i nerwy są w takich sytuacjach złym doradcą. Na szczęście dni są jeszcze ciepłe...   :smile: .
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## katarzynap3

Witaj Piotrze,
a tak jesteśmy w fazie przeprowadzkowej, brrrr. Zawsze podziwiałam Twój spokój i pozytywne myślenie   :Wink2:  Myślę, że w końcu przetrzemy tę ścieżkę.... W sumie to skłaniam sie coraz bardziej w kierunku pierwotnego założenia - czyli kotła na wszystko. Skoro mam juz zakładać ten bufor ciepłej wody, to niech to mnie jak najmniej kosztuje, a podkładanie do pieca - może jakoś przeżyjemy  :Wink2:  
Czekam na kosultację z projektantem ma być u nas jutro - tylko nie wiem kiedy znowu będę na forum, bo internetu póki co nie załatwialismy... POzdrawiam

----------


## katarzynap3

A co do terminów - legalett zaczął od 2/3 kwietnia 2009 - więc tempo w sumie ok - prawda?   :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Tempo bardzo dobre. Biorąc pod uwagę, że w tym czasie była Pani w błogosławionym stanie i urodziła uroczą córeczkę, to tempo znakomite.   :smile:  
Podziwiam i jeszcze raz gratuluję! 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS Takie są zalety szybkiego budowania z Legalett i Praefa.   :big grin:

----------


## lakusz

> Witam
> Czy w domu w którym jest płyta Legalett można mieć
> wogóle dywany? Czy nie obniżają one parametrów grzejnych systemu? Analogiczne pytanie o meble? Czy powinny one być na kilkucentymetrowych nóźkach?
> pozdrawiam


nie ma to żadnego znaczenia ! możesz mieć i dywany, i panele, i dechy (byle nie na legarach ale to oczywiste), i meble na nóżkach i bez... tylko po co komu w domu bez  :big grin:  bez lepiej zasadzić w ogrodzie....

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał tomek131
> 
> Ocieplając fundament przed zasypaniem należy osłonić styropian bo się degraduje.Może wobec tego cos powinno być pomiędzy gruntem a styropianem w Legalett?Cienko wylać beton?Folia?Nie wiem , nie znam się.A różnica w cenie gdyby polistyren ekstrudowany zamiast styropianu?Wie ktoś?
> To po pierwsze.
> Noi taki energooszczĘdny system i nic o nim nie wspomina cała 150stronicowa kniga muratora o budowie energooszczędnego domu.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja dla odmiany jak czytalem jakieś opracowania odnośnie budowania wszedzie znajdowałem co najmniej krótką informację o legalecie. Najwyraźniej trafialiśmy na inne opracowania   
> ...





> Panowie macie dużo racji, problem gryzoni i owadów jest bardzo duży. Mogą faktycznie dokonać nieodwracalnych szkód, gdzie skutki będą tragiczne. 
> Firma Legalett powinna zastosować jakieś kroki, jeżeli chce sie utrzymać na rynku, wystarczy jeden przypadek a zamówień mogą mieć zero.
> Sam system bardzo mi się podoba i jestem w trakcie rozmów z Legalettem, chcę podpisać  umowę, ale teraz mam duże wątpliwości. Co się  stanie jak mrówki lub inne owady dostaną sie pod płytę? I nie bagatelizowałbym tej sprawy, jak niektórzy na tym forum, kiedy pojawia się obiekcja w stosumku do legalettu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A ja dodam narazie że rozmawiałem z Legaletem (personalnie z Panem Naruckim) o tym, i bardzo wyraźnie powiedział że nie stosują żadnej izolacji typu folia pod płytę bo nie ma takiej potrzeby a dodatkowo, zatrzymała by ona odpływ wody do ziemi, gdyby się taka pojawiła (?). Na moje pytanie "czy mogą ja dać", odpowiedział że "nie", na moje pytanie czy mogę dostać takie zapewniania na piśmie - że nic z tym styropianem się nie stanie, również była odpowiedź "nie".

----------


## lakusz

> 3City zgadzam się ze wszystkim,ale jeśli masz duży dom i twierdzisz,że zapłacisz 100czy 200zł więcej za prąd niż grzejąc węglem to w/g mnie możesz się boleśnie rozczarować.Ten system też ma agregaty grzewcze ,termostaty itp więc też ma się co psuć...Ale o tym szkoda gadać bo to nie wada ,wszystko się psuje.


Tomek, pozwolę sobie zabrać głos, choć do L mam kilka zastrzeżeń, choć jestem jego użytkownikiem - o zastrzeżeniach za czas jakiś...

Co L może się popsuć? W centralce, przekaźnik, termostat, spalić grzałka ? Sterownik pokojowy ? Koszt tego drugiego znikomy, można zastąpić dowolnym innym, w skrajnym przepadku zwykłym włącznikiem i doczasu wymiany sterować ręcznie! A centralka jest w swej konstrukcji tak banalnie prosta, że naprawi ją średnio rozgarnięty elektryk !

----------


## lakusz

> PS Legalett nie odpowiedział - pewnie pracują w terenie i nie czytają e-mail, wszak sezon jeszcze mamy.


no chyba są bardzo zajęci, skoro od lutego nie mieli czasu na odpowiedź na moją reklamację, nawet po interwencji, czekam już miesiąc, a dzisiaj okazało się że Pan Wojciech na urlopie (spr. rodzinne :smile:  więc jeszcze sobie poczekam, co tam, ja mam czas... ale ja im daję jeszcze tylko tydzień... no może dwa...

----------


## lakusz

Proszę o zgłoszenie się osób mających L i okna tarasowe "opierające się" na płycie fundamentowej.

----------


## lakusz

> A co do terminów - legalett zaczął od 2/3 kwietnia 2009 - więc tempo w sumie ok - prawda?


mam takie pytanie, czemu masz legalet w wersji z rurami Spiro 100 ?

----------


## katarzynap3

Bo taki miałam projekt   :big grin:  Pytałam owszem o te "plastikowe" ale dostałam odpowiedź, że na moim terenie lepsze są 100. A okna tarasowa mam faktycznie na płycie. pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek131

A ja dodam narazie że rozmawiałem z Legaletem (personalnie z Panem Naruckim) o tym, i bardzo wyraźnie powiedział że nie stosują żadnej izolacji typu folia pod płytę bo nie ma takiej potrzeby a dodatkowo, zatrzymała by ona odpływ wody do ziemi, gdyby się taka pojawiła (?). Na moje pytanie "czy mogą ja dać", odpowiedział że "nie", na moje pytanie czy mogę dostać takie zapewniania na piśmie - że nic z tym styropianem się nie stanie, również była odpowiedź "nie".

Jak to nie dadzą na piśmie że nic się nie stanie ze styro????To co ,są pewni tego co robią czy tylko chcą sprzedać naiwniakom coś co kosztuje 100zł za 300zł a potem się zwinąć jak pojawią się kłopoty. 
Tak to już Lakusz z wynalazkami bywa.Każdy wymyśla coś nowego ,żeby mieć na czym zrobić kasę , a że to nie zadziała za 20lat to nie jego problem, bo g...... go to obchodzi -on kasę bierze już dziś.

----------


## katarzynap3

_Jak to nie dadzą na piśmie że nic się nie stanie ze styro???_
Bo to pytanie nie do nich   :Lol:  więc nie mogą ręczyć za to. A tak między nami proszę mnie nie obrażać, bo nie czuję się naiwniaczką  :Roll:  
Na styropian, beton, rury i inne "gadżety" dostajesz z Legalettu certyfikaty jakości - więc jeśli coś się z nimi stanie jest podmiot odpowiedzialny. To nie jest tak jak mówisz Tomku. Bo gdyby tak było można by sobie samemu to zrobić a nie siedziałoby przy tym iluś ludzi. Poza tym w końcu Bill Gates też coś wymyślił i jakoś interesu nie zwija prawda?   :Wink2:  Nie podchodźmy do tematu innego budowania jak do jeża, bo nigdy nie wyszlibyśmy z drewnianych domków  :big grin:  i nie byłoby powiedzenia, że pewien król zastał Polskę drewnianą a zostawił murowaną. 
Może legalett mi sie nie sprawdzi, bo np. będzie mi za zimno, ale zawsze na tę okoliczność mam kominek. A dla miłośników domów pasywnych to jest jedyne rozwiązanie mające sens i dające niesamowitą wygodę. 
Poza tym, przy moim kosztorysie, do legalettu dołożyłam jakieś 5 tysięcy, to - wybaczcie nic przy ogólnych kosztach budowy... Więcej kosztowały mnie ściany, ale czas, który zyskałam i oszczędzona kasa na dojazdy do budowy (100km w jedną stronę!) są wręcz bezcenne. A jak ktoś bardzo chce to za 20 lat możemy zrobić podkop pod płytę i zobaczyć styropian.   :Wink2:   Chyba, że Piotr ma jakieś konkretne uwagi na ten temat  :Wink2:   Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek131

Nie zgadzam się,że to pytanie nie do nich.To element systemu i to ważny element!Jeśli nie są pewni co się z nim stanie powinni opracować inny sposób izolacji od gruntu.Co daje gwarancja na płytę (zakładając ,że firma nie przestanie istnieć) jeśli tak ważny element nie jest pewny,to na co jest gwarancja,że dom się nie przewróci i płyta nie pęknie?

----------


## lakusz

może zamiast grzać legalet gazem to ogrzewać go kominkiem, ale nie przez wymiennik kominkowy (bo podobno hałasuje) ale właśnie przez płaszcz wodny i zbiornik kumulacyjny. Przy odpowiednio dobranej wielkości zbiornika, powinno dać się uzyskać odpowiedni komfort i kompromis pomiędzy koniecznością częstego palenia, a jego długością. Mogło to by być tańszą alternatywą dla tych co i tak lubią zapalić w kominku.

----------


## Piotr O.

Katarzyna napisała:
_Chyba, że Piotr ma jakieś konkretne uwagi na ten temat  _ 
Domyslam się Katarzyno, że chodzi Ci o to, co odpowie Legalett w sprawie mrówek. Jak odpowie to napiszę.
Natomiast panikarstwo niewiernego Tomasza jest tu już dobrze znane (_dom mu się przewróci, płyta pęknie_ itp.),  i jak widać mimo naszych wyjaśnień, prób pomocy, podpowiedzi, propozycji... nadal ma problem sam ze sobą.
Mam chęć ogłosić głosowanie (nie mylić z zakładem) z pytaniem:
Jak myślisz czy Tomasz zdecyduje się w końcu na Legalett?  :smile:   :big grin:  

A wracając do poważniejszych spraw, to myślę, że Legalett według stanu współczesnej wiedzy nie zakłada zniszczenia styropianu przez cokolwiek. Jest to poważna firma, stosująca już od wielu lat swój produkt w wielu krajach (a nie świeży wynalazek - jak sugeruje Tomasz)  i ciągle go unowocześnia. Za co im chwała.

PS Wreszcie przebudowaliśmy kominek i został wstawiony wymiennik ciepła Legalett-Jotul. Zaczynam marzyć o zimie, by sprawdzić jak po dociepleniu stropu i tej zmianie w kominku będą wyglądać oszczędności.   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## MCB

> Proszę o zgłoszenie się osób mających L i okna tarasowe "opierające się" na płycie fundamentowej.


Mam takie.
Są to 2 okna typu HS. Płyta została specjalnie zaprojektowana, tak żeby można było te okna obniżyć. Jedno okno jest przy krawędzi płyty. Tam jest uskok 10cm głęboki, 20 cm szeroki. Drugie okno jest wewnątrz domu (ogród zimowy). Tam jest "korytko" 10cm głębokie, 20cm szerokie.
Jest jeszcze 3-cie okno typu harmonijka. Przy krawędzi płyty. Tak jak pierwsze.

Co do gwarancji L. na styropian: czy ktokolwiek dostał gwarancję wykonawcy, że 

- nic nie stanie się ze styropianem w ścianach
- nic nie stanie się z wełną w ścianie 3w
- itd.

MCB

----------


## Kazik09

Witajcie,

No to mam już legalett   :cool: . Prace trwały cztery dni (pow. zabudowy 143m2). Pierwszy dzień - wykop, drenaż i podbudowa z pospółki, drugi - kanalizacja, przepusty, styro i obudowy agregatów, trzeci - zbrojenie, rury, zabezpieczenie el. brzegowych klejem na siatce, czwarty - zalewanie i zacieranie. Ekipa p. Janusza działa szybko i sprawnie, właściwie nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Mam nadzieję, że pozostałe etapy budowy będą równie bezproblemowe. Jak mi się uda to jutro wrzucę zdjęcia (mam je na kompie w pracy).

PS Mam trochę mrówek na działce, będę je bacznie obserwował   :Wink2:

----------


## Piotr O.

Gratulacje Kazimierzu
I tak trzymać nadal!
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## katarzynap3

*Kazik09* _No to mam już legalett_ 
Gartuluję, a jesli chodzi o ekipę, też chętnie widziałabym co najmniej podobnie bezproblemowe jak Pana Janusza.   :Lol:  Ale cóż, może kiedyś dożyjemy tych czasów, kiedy nasze polskie ekipy będą pracowały bezproblemowo. 
A jeśli chodzi o tomasza, to ja myslę, że gdyby legalett kosztował tyle co fundament robiony własnoręcznie i z betonu mieszanego w betoniarce, to łatwiej by to przełknął... Jak zresztą większość z nas  :Wink2:  Jest dociekliwy i trochę denerwujący w tym dociekaniu, ale mam nadzieję, że kiedyś go spotkamy na "zlocie" legaletowców   :Lol:

----------


## tomek131

Oczywiście nie jest to wykluczone  :big grin:  
Wybieram się do domu modelowego do Zabrza (przeniesionego z Katowic) zobaczyć czy tam też zawsze jak w Katowicach palą na maksa w kominku.Ale to może dlatego ,że prąd taki drogi  :Lol:  No chyba ,że L nie dogrzewa......no bo powiedzcie poco reklamując taki system na maksa dawać czadu kominkiem????Przecież chyba chodzi o to ,żeby pokazać ,że działa sama podłoga i jak działa.Zadanie ułatwione bo w środku zawsze było sporo osób-same nagrzewały te małe wnętra.A tu jechali kominkiem non-stop , a byłem z 5 razy chyba min.dlatego że rzucił mi się ten hajcujący kominek w oko za pierwszym razem.

----------


## tomek131

Tak sobie przeglądałem wątki z 2005 i 2006 o Legalecie i okazuje się ,że:
1.Nie jestem jedynym,(przez niektórych jak Piotr czy gości z dziennika Luszowickiego,w/g mnie laurki Legalettu,praefy i Pref-budu uważany za dziwaka jakiegoś ) który miał wątpliwośći co stanie się ze styropianem który jest pod płytą po 30latach.Wątpliwośći i pytanie identyczne jak moje były wtedy , przypomnę rok 2005-2006.A co jak zdegraduje się ,dom osiądzie,nie będzie izolacji , a czy ktoś to użytkuje od 30 lat itp.
I co ????? A no nic !! Żadnych odpowiedzi , a mamy już wszak rok 2009.Ktoś wtedy wysłał zapytanie w tej sprawie do L ,czekał na odpowiedz ale się nie doczekał....
A co kto wie co będzie ze styro za 30lat, ważna jest kasa dziś...tak to w mojej ocenie wygląda i tyle.Niestety.
2. Podobnie ma się sprawa z dogrzewaniem też podobne wątpliwośći (jak moje po wizycie w domu modelowym i hajcowaniu tam kominkiem)
3.Ktoś kto ma 125 m domek pisał o zużyciu średnio miesięcznie prądu za 400zł na potrzeby ogrzewania.Oszczędzając i trochę od czasu do czasu używając kominka.Od 2006 roku do dziś prąd zdrożał ile? A Piotr nadal płaci 250zł za miesiąc  :Lol:  Jeśli zamiast 400 zapłaci dziś 700 to już wyjdzie za sezon 5tys.Nie jest to jakiś kosmos cenowy ,wszak to prąd ,bezobsługowość ,nie trzeba ciągnąc gazu ,kupować pieca.Ale super tanio i za darmo to też nie jest bo po prostu nie może być.Nie da się całkiem oszukać praw fizyki i takie pieprzenie ,że tym na prąd ogrzeje dom za 250zł mnie najbardziej denerwuje.
Przeciętny dom 120-130m w/g mnie, samo ogrzewanie na dziś to koszt 5tys za sezon

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Nie jestem jedynym,(przez niektórych jak Piotr czy gości z dziennika Luszowickiego,w/g mnie laurki Legalettu,praefy i Pref-budu uważany za dziwaka jakiegoś )


Człowieku,
czy możesz nas zostawić w spokoju! Czemu na innych forach (myślałeś, że tutaj nie trafimy i możesz pisać co chcesz?) nas obrażasz i sugerujesz, że mamy (i co gorsza nasi znajomi, którzy u nas komentują budowę) coś wspólnego z Pref-Budem, Legalettem i Pra-efą. To nie pierwszy raz, jak plujesz jadem i sugerujesz, że piszemy laurkę (w domyśle za kasę).

A prawda jest taka - i niech to wiedzą wszyscy Czytelnicy (dowód macie w naszym dzienniku - link poniżej), że Tomek był przez nas zapraszany dwukrotnie, aby przyjechał i zobaczył nasz dom. Aby naocznie przekonał się, iż Pref-Bud dobrze wykonał swoją robotę. Skorzystał? Gdzie tam - on woli pluć jadem na forach internetowych.

Tomku, jeżeli nadal będziesz sugerował, że pisząc dziennik mieliśmy niecne plany, to zgłosimy sprawę w odpowiednim urzędzie. Najpierw poczytaj co o obrażaniu ludzi mówi Kodeks Karny, a potem pluj na forach internetowych. Myślisz, że jesteś bezkarny, bo nie pokazujesz twarzy, ani danych osobowych? Myśl tak dalej.

Szkoda, że nie jesteś tak odważny i nie chcesz spotkać się na budowie i po prostu z nami porozmawiać... Widocznie ten typ tak ma. 

PS
Przepraszamy wszystkich za lekki "spam", ale ten człowiek potrafi doprowadzić do szału nawet najspokojniejszych ludzi, którzy spokojnie budują dom i się z niego cieszą. A taki człowiek potrafi to zepsuć.

----------


## tomek131

Widzę ,że bardzo na bieżąco sledzicie wątki bo wasza reakcja jest natychmiastowa.Oto cytat z naszej dyskusji na waszym dzienniku:

Masz cenę 2 tys. za metr, ale gościa, któremu nie dał byś domu do budowy (choć szczerze pisząc, to po prostu tego znajomego sobie zmyśliłeś - to nasze zdanie). 

To kolego Ty po raz pierwszy zarzuciłeś mi w bezpośredni i dosłowny sposób kłamstwo.Potem ja napisałem ci ,że skoro w tak bezpośredni sposób zarzucasz mi nieprawdę i wymyślanie to ja również napiszę co myślę i napisałem że uważam wasz dziennik za cukierkowy , napisałem ,że takie sytuacje (wszystko pięknie i cudownie żadnych kłopotów) w rzeczywistym życiu po prostu nie istnieją.Ty powiedziałeś swoje zdanie , ja swoje.I tyle.To tak w skrócie bo dyskusja była dłuższa.Bardzo denerwowały was po prostu od początku niewygodne pytania.
Urzędami ty mnie chłopie nie strasz,pisz na priv podam ci dane żebyś nie musiał ich ustalać po IP gdybyś chciał kiedyś powiadamać ten urząd.
A teraz merytorycznie odpowiedz na pytania z mojego postu powyżej bo zadają je ludzie od 2005 roku i nie uzyskali odpowiedzi,więc możesz to zrobić dla nich nie dla mnie oczywiście.ALe najprościej napisać bzdurę typu,patrzcie ten Pan to chodzi po wątkach,gada jakieś głupoty, podamy go do jakiegoś urzędu.

----------


## Piotr O.

Szanowni Państwo

Wpis Państwa niestety potwierdza opinie piszących tu osób na temat problemów osobistych Tomasza czyli tomka131. Generalnie staraliśmy się wszyscy być życzliwi dla Niego i cierpliwie odpowiadać na Jego nawet najdziwniejsze pytania i wątpliwości. Próbowaliśmy po dobroci, żartobliwe, proponując przyjazd na budowę, bezpośredni kontakt z producentami, wykonawcami... Jednak do czasu.
Obecnie staramy się zastosować zasadę, która odnosi się do tzw. TROLLI:
Nie karmić TROLLa czyli nie odpisywać mu!

To samo proponujemy Państwu, bo chyba innego wyjścia nie ma (niestety administrator forum nie ma zwyczaju blokowania autora nawet niejednego obraźliwego listu).
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

PS W głosowaniu (nie mylić z zakładem) z pytaniem:
Jak myślisz czy Tomasz zdecyduje się w końcu na Legalett? Coraz bardziej jestem pewien, że odpowiedź brzmi: Nie.

----------


## tomek131

Taaaaa to była jedyna możliwa odpowiedz na moje i nie tylko moje pytania

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Obecnie staramy się zastosować zasadę, która odnosi się do tzw. TROLLI:
> Nie karmić TROLLa czyli nie odpisywać mu!


Przepraszamy za chwilę "słabości" wszystkich Czytelników  :smile:  Po prostu miarka się przebrała, bowiem ten człowiek obraził naszą rodzinę, znajomych i wszystkich czytających nasz dziennik. Dlatego nie wytrzymaliśmy.

Ale już się stosujemy  :smile:  Ten pan dla nas nie istnieje  :smile: 

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## tomek131

Ojejej i kogo jeszcze obraziłem, "dziadka z Wermachtu " ? 
Mniejsza o to, najważniejsze ,że znów nie pojawiły się odpowiedzi na pytania moje i wielu użytkowników zadawane tu od 2005roku,czyż nie?

----------


## lakusz

> 3.Ktoś kto ma 125 m domek pisał o zużyciu średnio miesięcznie prądu za 400zł na potrzeby ogrzewania.Oszczędzając i trochę od czasu do czasu używając kominka.Od 2006 roku do dziś prąd zdrożał ile? A Piotr nadal płaci 250zł za miesiąc  Jeśli zamiast 400 zapłaci dziś 700 to już wyjdzie za sezon 5tys.Nie jest to jakiś kosmos cenowy ,wszak to prąd ,bezobsługowość ,nie trzeba ciągnąc gazu ,kupować pieca.Ale super tanio i za darmo to też nie jest bo po prostu nie może być.Nie da się całkiem oszukać praw fizyki i takie pieprzenie ,że tym na prąd ogrzeje dom za 250zł mnie najbardziej denerwuje.
> Przeciętny dom 120-130m w/g mnie, samo ogrzewanie na dziś to koszt 5tys za sezon


*tomku* z jedej strony rozumiem Twoją dociekliwość, jednak nie dokońca odpowiada mi styl twoich wypowiedzi. Mam "kilka" uwag do L, miedzy innymi to że od lutego nie odpowiedzieli na moją reklamację, mimo kilku telefonów i formalnego ponaglenia, nadal cisza - podobno szef na ważnym urlopie rodzinnym.

... ale do żeczy...

jeżeli chodzi o koszty ogrzewania, to:
1. już zadałem to nie wygodne pytanie Piotrowi, i odpowiedział na nie bardzo pokrętnie, niestety...
2. nie da się porównywać kosztów ogrzewania choćby dwóch różnych domów, zbudowanych w różnych miejscach, w różnych technologiach, bazując tylko na m2
3. mam propozycję dla L, niech w standardzie montują wszystkim swoim klientom licznik energi, powiem więcej w ramach rpomocji nich zafundują takowy wszystkim swoim klientom ! koszt jednofazowego (bo wystarczy) cyfrowego ok 100zł, pikuś w porównaniu do kosztów L, nawet jak druga stówkę mieliby zapłacić elektrykowi za podłączenie. Zaplombować napisać datę instalacji i gotowe ! Ja tak mam zrobione (sam sobie zamontowałem) i jak ktoś chce mi zarzucać kłamstwo to zapraszam  :wink: 

mój docelowy pomysł na oszczędności to nie kominek, tylko wiatrak ! jeżeli przyjmę aktualną cenę energii to rocznie na ogrzewanie wydaję ok 1400zł, nawet gdyby wiatrak miał mi tylko zapewnić ogrzewanie to realnie może mi się on zwrócić za ok 5-7 lat dla mnie super, bo zyski będą na pewno większe

----------


## tomek131

A (wybacz nie pamiętam) Ty już grzejesz L? Ile płacisz ,jaki dom.
A w ogóle to reklamacja i do tego bez odpowiedzi, eee tam na pewno sobie to wymyśliłeś, a w ogóle to nie wiem czy mnie nie obraziłeś....muszę Cię zwyzywać od Trolli i przestać z Tobą rozmawiać , może nawet cię do jakiegoś urzędu podam.....

----------


## lakusz

> A (wybacz nie pamiętam) Ty już grzejesz L? Ile płacisz ,jaki dom.


Ja jeszcze nie mam nadzieję że jeszcze na długo wystarczy ciepełka nagromadzonego przez lato.
Zeszła zima wyszła poniżej 3000kWh/100m2 na całą zimę. Domek dobrze ocieplony, tak ok 30cm ocieplenia.

----------


## tomek131

L na prąd? 
No dobra a jak z codziennością
-długo czekasz żeby tym zagrzać jak zrobi się szybko zimno?
-daje rade w minus 25 czy musisz kominkiem dogrzewac?
-zrobilbys po raz drugi L czy tradycjne?
-3000kwh za sezon caly to ile cie to wynioslo na pieniadze.Samo ogrzewanie
-sciana praefa czy tradycyjna?
-30cm styro masz na scianie?
Cos mi literki pozamienialo.Wiem ze na niektore z moich pytan znalazlbym odp na poprzednich stronach ,ale juz mi leb peka od przegladania wszystkiego,wiec jesli nie sprawi ci klopotu odpowiedz.Dzieki bardzo z gory

----------


## tomek131

lakusz jesteś?

ja bardzo lubię i zadowolona jestem z ogrzewania podłogowego (ale "dostałam w
spadku" - kupiłam dom na rynku wtórnym).
a że mam małe dziecko i w zimę musiało być odpowiednio ciepło to w zimę rachunki
miesięczne za prąd wynosiły nas około 1000,00 zł.

no więc, ponieważ nie jestem milionerką (niestety hehe) to teraz mam kominek,
może nie jest ciepło i przyjemnie na bosaka, ale drewno na całą zimę do kominka
kosztowało mniej więcej tyle, co 1 miesiąc ogrzewania domu prądem... 

Oczędność L w stosunku do zwykłej podłogówki (czy podłogówki na prąd,czy jakiejkolwiek innej) polega na tak dużej akumulacji ,którą posiada czy na czymś jeszcze?

----------


## lakusz

> L na prąd? 
> No dobra a jak z codziennością
> -długo czekasz żeby tym zagrzać jak zrobi się szybko zimno?
> -daje rade w minus 25 czy musisz kominkiem dogrzewac?
> -zrobilbys po raz drugi L czy tradycjne?
> -3000kwh za sezon caly to ile cie to wynioslo na pieniadze.Samo ogrzewanie
> -sciana praefa czy tradycyjna?
> -30cm styro masz na scianie?
> Cos mi literki pozamienialo.Wiem ze na niektore z moich pytan znalazlbym odp na poprzednich stronach ,ale juz mi leb peka od przegladania wszystkiego,wiec jesli nie sprawi ci klopotu odpowiedz.Dzieki bardzo z gory


dokładnie wszystkie informacje o które pytasz były już przezemnie zamieszczone kilka stron temu!
1. L na prąd.
2.nie czekam, bo u mnie nie robi się zimno w domu  :wink:  
3.myślę że spokojnie, ale u nas tyle nie było, było -20 i dawał rade, choć nie wysiłkowałem L bo i tak przyjemniej od czasu do czasu odpalić kominek. ale myślę że spokojnie dałby rade, mój L był nastawiony na grzanie w najgorsze mrozy jakieś 6 godzin na dobę, bez kominka temp. pewnie spadłaby do 18-19, ale zapas mocy miałem duży, bo L mógłby chodzić dużo więcej, ale to była pierwsza zima i sobie różne sytuacje testowałem...
4.oczywiście że L, być może gdyby była taka możliwość kupiłbym sam projekt i centralkę, a resztę wykonałbym sam, lub zrobił L na kable grzejne.
5.cena prądu chyba jest Ci znana? to policz! to już szczyt lenistwa z twojej strony. Dolicz do tego 2m3 (nie przestrzenne) mieszanki brzozowo-dębowej spalonej w tym czasie w kominku
6. ani taka, ani taka, choć bliżej jej do praefy, bo to 15cm betonu + 30 styro
7. tak

----------


## Kazik09

Obiecane fotki:
Dzień 1:

Dzeiń 2:

Dzień 3:

Dzień 4

----------


## tomek131

lakusz, wybacz nie skumałem do końca dlatego zapytalem-napisałeś poniżej 3000kwh/100m na całą zimę.3000kwh to jakieś 650zł powiedzmy w drugiej taryfie.Na całą zimę? to ja jutro zakładam Legalett!
-6 godzin powiadasz czyli gdyby coś - taniej taryfy jest 8 godz i dwie w południe.Gdyby zamiast 6 grzać w nocy 7 i w dzień 1.5 powiedzmy czyli 7.5 w sumie to nawet w mróz dałoby radę może bez kominka.Tyle ,że to 25% więcej grzania czyli 25% wyższy rachunek za prąd.Do tego 100m powiadasz ja robię powiedzmy 125 a to kolejne 25% więcej czyli w sumie już 50% więcej.TO ile ja zapłacę???????
-da się go tak precyzyjnie ustawić godzinowo?

----------


## HenoK

Jako ciekawostkę, chociaż moim zdaniem wartą zastanowienia podam powietrzne kolektory słoneczne :
http://www.allegro.pl/item734245504_...etrzne_24_rur_


> nowosc.html
> KOLEKTORY  POWIETRZNE  MOŻNA  ZASTOSOWAĆ  W  RÓŻNYCH  PROSTYCH  INSTALACJACH:
>     *  ogrzewanie  powietrzne  pomieszczeń  również  z  wykorzystaniem  istniejących  instalacji
> - odzysku ciepłego powietrza  (rekuperacji)
> - ogrzewania dystrybucją  gorącego  powietrza  kominkowego
> - ogrzewania  powietrznym  systemem  nawiewnym
> - ogrzewania  w  technologii  LEGALLET


Ponieważ kolektory słoneczne są próżniowe, to mogą działać nawet w czasie mrozu dostarczając prawie darmowe ciepło, np. do kanałów powietrznych Legallet.

----------


## tomek131

Przeczytane w innym wątku....


perm napisał:

Trochę się chyba nie rozumiemy. Zakładam warunki takie same dla ogrzewania elektrycznego jak i wodnego z jakimś akumulatorem. Niezbędna energia to założone 96 KWh dziennie (tak mniej więcej) by temperatura nie spadała. Czy płyta 20 cm wystarczy czy nie, to kwestia odpowiedniej izolacji czyli szybkości spadku temperatury a nie tylko grubości płyty ale nie o to tutaj chodzi. Jakby nie było to potrzebujemy 96 kWh. Założony czas pozyskania takiej energii to 6 godzin,może być i 10 ale taki sam dla obu systemów. Grzejnik konwekcyjny jaki by nie był w temp 40 st jest mało wydajny. Bufor musi zmagazynować 95 KWh więc będzie to "zbiorniczek" o poj. ok 1500 litrów. Pozostaje cała reszta instalacji. Ma to sens?

No tak, szybko piszę i nie myślę. Gdzies te 96 KWh trzeba zmagazynować. Nie da się pominąć grubości płyty. Przy lepszym ociepleniu nie trzeba będzie 96 KWh więc i bufor dla ogrzewania wodnego będzie mniejszy. No ale to tylko jeden z problemów.

No jeszcze jedna rzecz, Jak Henok liczysz tę pojemność cieplną płyty? Przy 160 m2 i 20 cm to jest ok 32 m3. czyli dwadzieścia razy więcej niż ten bufor wodny. Ty piszesz że to tylko 30 % potrzebnej objętości. Beton podgrzany max do 30 st zgromadzi 60 razy mniej energi niż woda o tej samej objętości i temp. 70 st? Dla mnie to ważne bo od tego zalezy grubość izolacji na ścianach.

Henok odpowiedział:

Ciepło właściwe betonu zależy od jego składu, zagęszczenia, wilgotności itp., jednak można przyjąć je w wysokości 0,54kWh/(m3*K). Jeżeli posadzka ma działać jako grzejnik, to przy określonej temperaturze, np. 26 st. C będzie oddawała określoną ilość ciepła. Podniesienie jej temperatury o np. 2K spowoduje, że tego ciepła będzie oddawała znacznie więcej. Można podnieść jej temperaturę nawet o 10K, tylko w takim pomieszczeniu nikt by nie wytrzymał. Dlatego założyłem "bezpieczną" wartość 2K.
32m3 x 0,54 x 2 = 34,6kWh
Woda gromadzi znacznie więcej energii, bo jej ciepło właściwe to 1,163kWh/(m3*K) - jedno z najwyższych w przyrodzie, i można ją podgrzać do dużo wyższych temperatur. Przy dT=55K w tej samej objętości wody zgromadzimy prawie 60 razy więcej ciepła niż w betonie przy dT=2K.

Macie Panowie wiedzę i potraficie liczyć , powiedzcie mnie ,bo jak widać jest to policzalne czy jest możliwe aby przy grubościach płyty Legalett ,ścianach praefa i 15sm styro (czyli generalnie to co proponują firmy robiące system L plus Praefa) grzać 6godzin w nocy tylko??????????????????????
Dom 130metrów,parterowy.

----------


## HenoK

> Macie Panowie wiedzę i potraficie liczyć , powiedzcie mnie ,bo jak widać jest to policzalne czy jest możliwe aby przy grubościach płyty Legalett ,ścianach praefa i 15sm styro (czyli generalnie to co proponują firmy robiące system L plus Praefa) grzać 6godzin w nocy tylko??????????????????????
> Dom 130metrów,parterowy.


Grubość płyty Legallet decyduje o ilości zgromadzonego ciepła. M.in. dlatego L. stosuje różne technologie w różnych strefach klimatycznych Polski. Oczywiście im większa grubość płyty, tym więcej ciepła można w niej zgromadzić bez pogorszenia komfortu cieplnego.
Natomiast to, na jak długo starczy zgromadzona w płycie energia zależy od strat ciepła budynku. No może nie do końca, bo należałoby jeszcze uwzględnić zyski (ludzie, urządzenia AGD i RTV, słońce). 
Straty budynku są dwojakiego rodzaju : 
- przenikanie ciepła przez przegrody : ściany, strop, posadzka, okna, drzwi,
- straty ciepła na podgrzanie powietrza wentylacyjnego.
Jak to wygląda w konkretnym domu możesz sobie zobaczyć np. tutaj :
http://www.bdb.com.pl/zdjecia/salon/...3446273735.pdf
Cała sztuka polega na takim dobraniu parametrów poszczególnych przegród i systemu wentylacji, aby uzyskać przy najniższych nakładach inwestycyjnych uzyskać niskie straty.
Z mojego doświadczenia mogę Ci powiedzieć, że przy ociepleniu ścian i stropu izolacją ok. 30-35cm, przy izolacji płyty fundamentowej ok. 20-25cm, przy ciepłych oknach U=0,6-0,7W/(m2K), ciepłych drzwiach U=1,2-1,6W/(m2K) wyposażonych w rolety zewnętrzne lub okiennice, i przy wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła na poziomie 80-90% Powinno się udać uzyskać taki efekt o jakim piszesz.
Oczywiście ważne są detale. Np. okna i drzwi zewnętrzne umieszczone w warstwie izolacji, dokładne połączenie izolacji fundamentu, ścian i stropu, szczelność wszystkich zewnętrznych elementów budynku.
Pisząc krótko - podstawa to dobry projekt  :Smile: .

----------


## tomek131

Dzięki Henok za odp.Rozumiem.Czyli to co oferują firmy budujące w/g systemu Praefa ściany i 12( lub chyba teraz 15cm) docieplenia i do tego Legalet standardowe drzwi i okna (dobre ale bez fajerwerków) nie wystarczy by system ten pracował tylko w taniej taryfie?

----------


## HenoK

> Dzięki Henok za odp.Rozumiem.Czyli to co oferują firmy budujące w/g systemu Praefa ściany i 12( lub chyba teraz 15cm) docieplenia i do tego Legalet standardowe drzwi i okna (dobre ale bez fajerwerków) nie wystarczy by system ten pracował tylko w taniej taryfie?


Jeżeli nie chcesz traktować kominka jako elementu ogrzewania, to zdecydowanie nie.
Możesz zresztą porównać domy wybudowane w technologi Legallet przez *lakusza* i np. http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/viewtop...?p=93284#93284
Fundament, czy strop grzewczy firmy L. to tylko jeden z elementów pozwalających na zbudowanie domu energooszczędnego. Jeżeli nie zadbasz o pozostałe elementy, to ... będziesz płakał i płacił  :sad: .

----------


## Piotr O.

_Czyli to co oferują firmy budujące w/g systemu Praefa ściany i 12( lub chyba teraz 15cm) docieplenia i do tego Legalet standardowe drzwi i okna (dobre ale bez fajerwerków) nie wystarczy by system ten pracował tylko w taniej taryfie?_

Zdecydowanie wystarczy - z uzupełnieniem do pewnych temperatur. 
Przy większych mrozach po kilku dniach trzeba skorzystać także z taryfy dziennej. Analogicznie jak przy ogrzewaniu innym systemem, nośnikiem energii więcej spalmy gazu, węgla, drzewa w kominku...
Pozdrawiam serdecznie, dobrego weekendu
Piotr

----------


## lakusz

> 3000kwh to jakieś 650zł powiedzmy w drugiej taryfie.
> 
> da się go tak precyzyjnie ustawić godzinowo?


prąd w drugiej taryfie chyba nie jest o 60% tańszy od normalnego... ja liczę cene kWh uwzględniając wszystkie koszty stałe również.

da się, wystarczy odpowiednio zaprogramować termostat!

----------


## tomek131

Dziękuje HenoK.Aż człowiekowi przyjemniej na duszy, jak przeczyta odpowiedz fachowca a nie jakieś marketingowe bzdety do kwadratu.Nie na darmo tytuł Najlepszego Doradcy.Jeszcze raz dzięki.
Tak Piotr, wystarczy,zależy od temperatury, ja wiem.Jak będzie 0 stopni lub plus 1 to pewnie wystarczy.Tobie oczywiście wystarcza, co już czytałem nie raz ,nawet w minus 25 i płacisz 250zł za prąd za ogrzewanie odkąd masz Legalett niezależnie od zmian cen prądu w tym okresie.Tylko niestety przeczy to prawom fizyki i matematyki.

HenoK a da się w prosty sposób bez zabierania ci czasu  policzyć zapotrzebowanie i mniej więcej określić ile system będzie musiał pracować np w minus 20stopni? - dom parterowy130m , ściana Praefy 15cm plus 20cm styropianu ,w stropie 30cm wełny.Okna dobre ale bez szaleństw, drzwi też , jak to drzwi jakieś normalne.
Taki zwykły dom.Jeśli gaz to bez reku lub jeśli prąd to z reku.

To poniżej to cytat z forum z linku:
Moge podzielić się doświadczeniami o ogrzewaniu elektrycznym + kominek z rozprowadzeniem.
Mieszkam już ponad 5 lat w domu z ogrzewaniem podłogowym typu Legalett na parterze i elektryczne grzejniki na poddaszu użytkowym. Do tego kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepła do 4 pomieszczeń. Jako jedyne medium grzewcze jest prąd. Wentylacja jest niestety grawitacyjna i nie sprawdza się kompletnie!
Mogę powiedzieć, że prąd jako jedyne źródło ogrzewania jest bardzo nieefektywny i drogi (w ciągu 5 lat koszt energii wzrósł z ok. 5000 zł rocznie do ponad 8.000 rocznie). W tym jest ok. 1800 zł na przygotowanie posiłków i grzanie wody. A nie mam w domu wysokich temperatur - ok. 20 st C na dole i ok. 16 st. C na górze. W ostre mrozy muszę dogrzewać się kominkiem, który owszem szybko nagrzewa dom ale też i szybko stygnie po wypaleniu się wkładu.
Obecnie planuję montaż kotła co oraz instalację kaloryferów po to aby mieć wreszcie ciepło w domu zimą a i obniżyć koszty ogrzewania.
Wg mnie ogrzewanie podłogowe to fajna rzecz ale tylko w wybranych pomieszczeniach (łazienka, salon) ale nie w całym domu. Poza tym wentylacja w domach dobrze ocieplonych o szczelnych oknach musi być dobrze zaprojektowana i chyba tylko mechaniczna (rekuperacja na etapie budowy może się dobrze sprawdzić). 


[/list]

----------


## tomek131

Nie jestem fachowcem więc sorry za niezrozumienie pewnych spraw lub niejasne pytania,teraz skumałem (chyba że nie skumałem  :oops:  ),że Lakusz ma dom 3litrowy.

HenoK, a może inaczej ,prościej by było policzyć ,czy ja budując dom o parametrach wspomnianych powyżej zrobię go przynajmniej 7litrowym bo to by oznaczało 9100Kwh/130m powierzchni na rok,dajmy na to koszt prądu 0.30 wyszłoby 2700 za ogrzewanie za rok.Czy to też zle postawione pytanie

----------


## Piotr O.

Jak już coś cytujesz to cytuj w całości i staraj się proszę zrozumieć co inni na ten temat piszą, a nie manipuluj Waćpan informacją.  :sad: 

Henmay napisał (podkreślenia moje):
_Cały czas pozostaje sprawa wadliwej wentylacji (wykonawca namówił mnie żeby nie budować na piętrze kominów, tylko zamontować rury PCW i tzw. dachówki wywiewne - a ja, głupi, zgodziłem się na to), która zimą ma "ciąg wsteczny" mimo wstawienia rozszczelniaczy do okien. Kominy wentylacyjne są tylko w części parterowej!_ 

A wcześniej w cytowanym fragmencie jest:
_...w domu z ogrzewaniem podłogowym typu Legalett na parterze i elektryczne grzejniki na poddaszu użytkowym. 
Wentylacja jest niestety grawitacyjna i nie sprawdza się kompletnie! (...)
Poza tym wentylacja w domach dobrze ocieplonych o szczelnych oknach musi być dobrze zaprojektowana i chyba tylko mechaniczna (rekuperacja na etapie budowy może się dobrze sprawdzić)._ 

Jak do tego dodasz słuszny i chwalony przez Ciebie tekst Henryka:
_Fundament, czy strop grzewczy firmy L. to tylko jeden z elementów pozwalających na zbudowanie domu energooszczędnego. Jeżeli nie zadbasz o pozostałe elementy, to ... będziesz płakał i płacił ._
to wszystko jasne: 
- dom piętrowy o powierzchni 120 + 90 m2 (u mnie tylko parter ok. 95 m2),
- na pietrze grzejniki elektryczne (u mnie ich nie ma),
- fatalnie wykonana wentylacja (u mnie poprawnie),
*więc nie ma się co dziwić, że tyle płaci za ogrzewanie.*
Szkoda, że nie zacytowałeś komentarzy Henryka, które odnoszą się do porównania obu opisywanych tam domów tłumacząc przypuszczalne przyczyny i wyniki ogrzewania domów m.in. stwierdzeniem: _Jak widać dom niewiele większy, rachunki podobne (pomimo wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła), a wnioski zupełnie inne._

Dlatego trzymajmy się Twojego Tomaszu zdania: *Nie jestem fachowcem więc sorry za niezrozumienie pewnych spraw* stąd wybaczamy Ci pisanie jak to piszesz "bzdetów do kwadratu".  :sad: 
PS Jeszcze raz bardzo proszę byś przestał mnie i innych obrażać.

----------


## lakusz

> Nie jestem fachowcem więc sorry za niezrozumienie pewnych spraw lub niejasne pytania,teraz skumałem (chyba że nie skumałem  ),że Lakusz ma dom 3litrowy.
> 
> HenoK, a może inaczej ,prościej by było policzyć ,czy ja budując dom o parametrach wspomnianych powyżej zrobię go przynajmniej 7litrowym bo to by oznaczało 9100Kwh/130m powierzchni na rok,dajmy na to koszt prądu 0.30 wyszłoby 2700 za ogrzewanie za rok.Czy to też zle postawione pytanie


co prawda pytanie nie do mnie ale odpowiem (i pewnie znowu narażę się niektórym, ale uważam że jak ktos pyta to się odpowiada - jedna uwaga, tomku już widzę że nieco zszedłeś z tonu i bardzo dobrze!

7 litrowy to jest spokojnie do osiągnięcia i nie jest żadnym wielkim osiągnięciem  :wink:  dając tylko odrobinę ponad normę będziesz miał 7 litrów. Ja polecam przy prądzie celować w okolice 5 litrów.

Mój teoretycznie według OCZ jest 4 litrowy, choć doświadczenie tego nie potwierdza, zobaczymy jak będzie tej zimy, aż sam jestem bardzo ciekaw.

Tak mam 3 litrowy, taki fajny wyszedł, w zasadzie do pasywnego brakuje mi pewnie rezygnacji z komina, i działki w innym kształcie, tak żeby dom był dłuższą ścianą na południe. Choć nie jestem tego pewien, a nie mam czasu tego liczyć na razie, choć bardzo jestem ciekaw czego mi brakuje do pasywnego...

A może inne pytanie jak sprawdzić procentowy udział strat ciepła przez poszczególne przegrody?

----------


## tomek131

Obecnie planuję montaż kotła co oraz instalację kaloryferów po to aby mieć wreszcie ciepło w domu zimą a i obniżyć koszty ogrzewania. 
 lub
Wg mnie ogrzewanie podłogowe to fajna rzecz ale tylko w wybranych pomieszczeniach (łazienka, salon) ale nie w całym domu. 
 lub
W ostre mrozy muszę dogrzewać się kominkiem
 lub
Mogę powiedzieć, że prąd jako jedyne źródło ogrzewania jest bardzo nieefektywny i drogi 

Gość musi być mocno zdesperowany skoro decyduje się na wywalenie takiej kasy na Legalett a potem przeróbkę na kaloryfery  :ohmy:  Chyba sporo taniej byłoby znależść odpowiedniego człowieką i poprawienie tego co jest zepsute lub zle zrobione,Myślisz ,że o tym nie wie??
Mnie wygląda na to ,że gość ma dosyć Legalettu i prądu i to na tyle dość ,że decyduje się na tak drastyczne rozwiązanie.Napewno wie ,że może kogoś właściwego znależść i np poprawić wentylację a mimo to chce się pozbyć Legalett na prąd za wszelką cenę i bez względu na koszty.
I wreszcie na koniec gość ma dość dobrze docieplony dom
W/g mnie w minus 20 L zapierdziela w dziennej taryfie tylko huczy (mam na myśii dom z praefy plus 20 styro ściany i 30wełna w stropie bez reku)
W każdym razie jest jeszcze opcja L na gaz,ja mam możliwość doprowadzenia gazu ,ale muszę go ciągnąć z 50metrów może nawet trochę więcej.Ale CWU na gazie powinno być tańsze,to też chyba trzeba wziąść pod uwagę.Noi gotowanie na gazie

Powiedzcie czy 20cm styro na ścianie z praefy ,30cm w stropie i Legalett wystarczy na dom 7litrowy?Bez reku.

----------


## okonek2

Witajcie
Moja sistra ma ściany z konkurencji praefy - www.fabrykadomow.eu z Tczewa, zamontowali  jej styropian grubości 25 cm co jak twierdza dało U=0,18, na suficie 40 cm wełny drzewnej do tego okna ciepłe z montażem poza ścianą i zastosowali tą nową anhydrytową płytę grzewczą Mega Term też robioną przez nich, tylko u nich w płycie płynie woda, a ten anhydryt daje lepszą przewodność cieplną i wodę w rurkach się ogrzewa czymkolwiek nie tak jak w legalecie prądem, no i nie ma szumów. Siostra chwali bardzo ja też taki sobie zbuduje mam już od nich wycenie tylko czekam na decyzję z banku, męczę się z wnioskiem a zdolność mam sporą. Pozdrowionka   :Lol:

----------


## tomek131

W Legalett też (powietrze akurat bo ono jest nośnikiem) ogrzewa się czymkolwiek-gazem,gazem z butli,olejem opałowym czy czym tam chcesz
Ale jak rzuciłem okiem to b.ciekawa propozycja , trzeba dowiedzieć się dokładniej bo strona słaba i lakoniczna, np Pref-bud ma dużo lepszą.Bardzo dobrze ,że konkurencja się rozwija.Zadzwonię sobie do tego Tczewa

----------


## tomek131

A tak wogóle okonek to widzę na różnych forach dyskusje - np cztery osoby wymieniają się poglądami jakby ciut dziwną polszczyzną jaka to fajna jest Fabryka Domów w Tczewie tyle,że każda z tych osób ma to samo IP.Znowu kretyński marketing? Jestem na to tak wyczulony jak pies na kieŁbasę,normalnie z kilometra czuję

----------


## katarzynap3

Tomek, normalnie jak wytrzymasz tę zimę bez decyzji o wyborze technologii, to na wiosnę powiem, Ci ile wyjdzie ogrzewanie w naszym typie domku  w jednej taryfie - bo u nas przy dwóch taryfach instalują jakieś super elektroniczne liczniki, a one potrafią mierzyć każdy rodzaj energii (Może ktoś bardziej kumaty to wyjaśni - ja nawet nie próbuję, w każdym razie efekt jest taki, że więcej się płaci za prąd, w porównaniu ze standardowym licznikiem) 
Fakt, nie zdecydowaliśmy się na montaż okien w ociepleniu, bo ms jakoś kosmicznie to sobie liczy. Ale wzięliśmy ich najcieplejszy wariant okien z ciepłą ramą i montażem ciepłym. Zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie. Póki co - jeszcze bez działającego rekuperatora (niech żyje zdolność podejmowania decyzji - nie możemy się zdecydować chociaż dostalismy dwie nawet ciekawe oferty - nikol 320 i stork 350) przy ostatnich niskich temperaturach w nocy paliłam w kominku i było całkiem fajnie. Dla zobrazowania wrażenia powiem, że efekt był taki jak w domu rodziców po tzw. przepaleniu węglem w kaloryferach. Nasz typ domku Tomku daje tę możliwość, że z salonu ciepło bardzo ładnie się rozchodzi. Jakby np, w salonie dać duże okna na całą ścianę i ustawić do południa, to ładnie się nagrzeje. POzdrawiam

----------


## tomek131

Tego właśnie się boję przy prądzie,że zaraz coś wymyślą i nici z drugiej taryfy lub będzie sporo droższa.
HenoK jak będziesz miał chwilę przewiń do góry trochę wątek i napisz jak to z tym domem 7 litrowym albo ile mniej więcej poza drugą taryfą musiałyby chodzić agregaty w sytuacji powyżej opisanego przeze mnie domku.(130m parter praefa +20styro +30wełna strop)
Tylko to pewnie nie takie proste bo kto będzie wiedział jaka będzie zima.Może np dla temp 0 minus 10 i minus 20, albo jak

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK, a może inaczej ,prościej by było policzyć ,czy ja budując dom o parametrach wspomnianych powyżej zrobię go przynajmniej 7litrowym bo to by oznaczało 9100Kwh/130m powierzchni na rok,dajmy na to koszt prądu 0.30 wyszłoby 2700 za ogrzewanie za rok.Czy to też zle postawione pytanie


To co pisałem wcześniej jest cały czas aktualne. Jest to policzalne dla konkretnego budynku (kształt, wielkość i rozmieszczenie otworów okiennych i drzwiowych, rodzaj wentylacji), konkretnej lokalizacji domu (strefa klimatyczna, lokalizacja względem stron świata). Oczywiście obliczenia opierają się na statystycznych danych z najbliższej stacji meteorologicznej, ale zazwyczaj ich wynik nie odbiega od rzeczywistości o więcej jak 20%. 
Bez konkretnych obliczeń więcej jak Ci wcześniej napisałem nie jestem w stanie wywnioskować. Nawet dom 7-litrowy inaczej będzie zbudowany w I, a inaczej w IV strefie klimatycznej. Dom o zwartej bryle (tzw. kostka) będzie wymagał mniej zabiegów niż dom o rozbudowanej bryle.

----------


## HenoK

> Tego właśnie się boję przy prądzie,że zaraz coś wymyślą i nici z drugiej taryfy lub będzie sporo droższa.
> HenoK jak będziesz miał chwilę przewiń do góry trochę wątek i napisz jak to z tym domem 7 litrowym albo ile mniej więcej poza drugą taryfą musiałyby chodzić agregaty w sytuacji powyżej opisanego przeze mnie domku.(130m parter praefa +20styro +30wełna strop)
> Tylko to pewnie nie takie proste bo kto będzie wiedział jaka będzie zima.Może np dla temp 0 minus 10 i minus 20, albo jak


II taryfa z pewnością pozostanie. Co najwyżej może być inaczej realizowana. Może być wykonana tak, że to dostawca energii będzie decydował, kiedy można włączyć odbiorniki o większej mocy (np. ogrzewanie) i zdalnie będzie włączał takie odbiorniki energii. Niektóre grzejniki, czy np. pompy ciepła są do takiego systemu już przygotowane.
Tak jak napisałem w poprzednim poscie - takie parametry nie wystarczą, aby określić czy dom będzie 7-litrowy. Taki sam dom w Szczecinie może być 5-litrowy, a w Suwałkach, czy w górach będzie miał ponad 7-litrów.

----------


## owp

Witam wszystkich serdecznie - to mój pierwszy post na tym forum  :Smile: 
Byłem dziś na targach budowlanych w Katowicach, gdzie pan z firmy abakon zachęcał mnie do fundamentu z systemem grzewczym.
Jedna rzecz mi umknęła - czy jeśli grzejemy głównie w nocy (tańszy prąd), to oznacza, że w nocy mamy cieplej niż w dzień ? Wiem, że oddaje zakumulowane ciepło w dzień, ale i tak chyba w nocy jest cieplej. Tymczasem u mnie w sypialni grzejnik w nocy mam wyłączony także zimą - lepiej się śpi...
Pozdrawiam
owp

----------


## tomek131

HenoK,przepraszam dopiero teraz ten artykuł z linku wyżej przeczytałem.Nie wiem ,czy ja go nie widziałem czy jak.Bardzo ciekawa sprawa.Chyba gdzieś w muratorze coś przeglądałem ,z czego pobieżnie czytając wynikało ,że okna to nie aż tak istotna strasznie rzecz.Z tego artykułu wyniką jednak, że przy dobrej izolacji ścian,stropu(czy ew dachu w poddaszu użytkowym)i fundamentu a nie zadbaniu o okna i drzwi WSZYSTKO daje w łeb.Przy okazji wynika ,że budując dom powiedzmy w miarę energooszczędny dawanie więcej niż 20cm styro na ściany i 30cm wełny w strop (czy dach w użytkowym) i powiedzmy 30 pod płytę absolutnie mija się z celem bo w tym momencie słabe okna i drzwi będą główną przyczyną strat ciepła.Czyli 30cm pod płytę,20cm na ścianę,30cm w strop ciepłe okna i drzwi i mamy dom myśle spokojnie 7litrowy.Możesz mniej więcej powiedzieć ile musiałby L pracować na dobę w tej sytuacji,cz wystarczy 2 taryfa ?Na oko nie.Gdyby dołożył reku może...

Uważasz ,że autor artykułu ma rację w 100%?Po co te miliony dyskusji na forach.Recepta jest prosta.Max 30 pod płytę,max 20 na ściany,max30 w strop dobre okna i drzwi i masz pewność ,źe dom nie puści cię z torbami oraz ,że poniesione wydatki mają szansę zwrócić się w rozsądnym terminie.Proste.

Styropian tak chłonie wilgoć?bardziej niż wełna??Muszę jeszcze raz przeczytać bo może nie skumałem czegoś

Jest jeszcze sprawa reku ale o to zapytam na odpowienim wątku

----------


## HenoK

> Jedna rzecz mi umknęła - czy jeśli grzejemy głównie w nocy (tańszy prąd), to oznacza, że w nocy mamy cieplej niż w dzień ? Wiem, że oddaje zakumulowane ciepło w dzień, ale i tak chyba w nocy jest cieplej. Tymczasem u mnie w sypialni grzejnik w nocy mam wyłączony także zimą - lepiej się śpi...


Nie do końca tak. Fundament zaczyna nagrzewać się o 22, najwyższą temperaturę osiąga nad ranem. Wstaje się więc w ciepłym mieszkaniu. 
W praktyce są tylko niewielkie wahania temperatury, max 1-2 st. C.

----------


## HenoK

> Uważasz ,że autor artykułu ma rację w 100%?Po co te miliony dyskusji na forach.Recepta jest prosta.Max 30 pod płytę,max 20 na ściany,max30 w strop dobre okna i drzwi i masz pewność ,źe dom nie puści cię z torbami oraz ,że poniesione wydatki mają szansę zwrócić się w rozsądnym terminie.Proste.
> 
> Styropian tak chłonie wilgoć?bardziej niż wełna??Muszę jeszcze raz przeczytać bo może nie skumałem czegoś
> 
> Jest jeszcze sprawa reku ale o to zapytam na odpowienim wątku


A o czym ja wcześniej pisałem. Trzeba zadbać o wszystkie elementy budynku. W praktyce sprawdza się w pierwszej kolejności te elementy, które przynoszą największe straty energii, oraz te, gdzie koszt zmniejszenia zużycia energii jest najmniejszy. W te elementy warto inwestować najbardziej.

Są różne odmiany styropianu. Żaden sam w sobie nie jest materiałem higroskopijnym.
Jeżeli jedna w jego obrębie wystąpi tzw. punkt rosy, to może dojść tam do okresowego zawilgocenia. Przy nieodpowiednim doborze warstw w przegrodzie wilgoć ta może nie zanikać, a kumulować się w kolejnych sezonach.
Dotyczy to nie tylko styropianu, ale także innych materiałów izolacyjnych.

----------


## tomek131

Czyli moje rozumowanie budowy domu o rozsądnych kosztach eksploatacji przy rozsądnych kosztach inwestycyjnych (bez ambicji budowania domu 3litrowego czy pasywnego) czyli max 30cm styro pod Legalett max 20cm styro na ściany max 30cm wełny w strop do tego ciepłe okna i drzwi (tu myślę o ciepłych w sensie bez jakiś szaleństw, które byłyby 3krotnie droższe od standardu)Legalett na gaz plus zwykła wentylacja jest poprawne??

----------


## HenoK

> Czyli moje rozumowanie budowy domu o rozsądnych kosztach eksploatacji przy rozsądnych kosztach inwestycyjnych (bez ambicji budowania domu 3litrowego czy pasywnego) czyli max 30cm styro pod Legalett max 20cm styro na ściany max 30cm wełny w strop do tego ciepłe okna i drzwi (tu myślę o ciepłych w sensie bez jakiś szaleństw, które byłyby 3krotnie droższe od standardu)Legalett na gaz plus zwykła wentylacja jest poprawne??


Moim zdaniem lepszym podejściem jest obliczenie sumy kosztów inwestycyjnych i eksploatacji za okres np. 10lat. Po porównaniu kilku wariantów jasno widać, który bardziej się opłaca.
Oczywiście życie może nas zaskoczyć, o czym przekonali się ci, którzy 10lat temu zainwestowali w kotłownie olejowe  :sad: .

----------


## tomek131

Ok,ale korzystając ze twego doświadczenia w zakresie energooszczędności czy parametry które podałem są w/g ciebie z grubsza właściwe?Styro na ściany 20 cm bo to praefa -grubość ściany tylko 15cm.Pod Legalett w standardzie robią 20cm styro,być może wystarczy bo sama idea fundamentu płytowego ma zmniejszać straty do gruntu.W strop 30cm wełny.Noi chyba jednak gaz bo nie muszę się przejmować taryfami ,zresztą koszt Kwh z gazu to 0.19 (ktoś tak podawał gdzieś tutaj) a z prądu w II taryfie 0.31gdzieś.To jednak różnica jak z grubsza 0.2 do 0.3 czyli ponad 40%.Niech będzie nawet 20% jak gaz zdrożeje to jednak dalej 20% czyli 1/5 ,dość sporo.Noi jak powiedziałem C.W.U i obiadek na gazie a nie na prądzie.Went zwykła w tym układzie.Do tego wszystkiego oczywiście w miarę ciepłe okna i drzwi

----------


## HenoK

> Ok,ale korzystając ze twego doświadczenia w zakresie energooszczędności czy parametry które podałem są w/g ciebie z grubsza właściwe?Styro na ściany 20 cm bo to praefa -grubość ściany tylko 15cm.Pod Legalett w standardzie robią 20cm styro,być może wystarczy bo sama idea fundamentu płytowego ma zmniejszać straty do gruntu.W strop 30cm wełny.Noi chyba jednak gaz bo nie muszę się przejmować taryfami ,zresztą koszt Kwh z gazu to 0.19 (ktoś tak podawał gdzieś tutaj) a z prądu w II taryfie 0.31gdzieś.To jednak różnica jak z grubsza 0.2 do 0.3 czyli ponad 40%.Niech będzie nawet 20% jak gaz zdrożeje to jednak dalej 20% czyli 1/5 ,dość sporo.Noi jak powiedziałem C.W.U i obiadek na gazie a nie na prądzie.Went zwykła w tym układzie.Do tego wszystkiego oczywiście w miarę ciepłe okna i drzwi


Z grubsza są to właściwe parametry przegród. Teraz trzeba policzyć straty przez poszczególne przegrody, straty na wentylację i będziesz wiedział, czy jest to korzystne rozwiązanie, czy może jest lepsze.

----------


## tomek131

Jeszcze o styropianie,cytat dosłowny z ostatniego dodatku muratora o budowie domów energooszczędnych

UWAGA! Styropian może ulec z czasem biodegradacji.Wtedy zmniejsza sie jego objętość,a w drzwiach powstają nieocieplone obszary-mostki termiczne-przez które ucieka z domu ciepło.

Tak,chodzi o styropian w drzwiach zewnętrznych.
Ciekawe ,jak długo jeszcze Legalett będzie chował glowę piasek i udawał,że problem nie istnieje.Bo póki co robi to przynajmniej od 2005r ,wtedy zauważyłem pierwsze pytania od forumowiczów

----------


## Piotr O.

_Ciekawe ,jak długo jeszcze Legalett będzie chował glowę piasek i udawał,że problem nie istnieje.Bo póki co robi to przynajmniej od 2005r ,wtedy zauważyłem pierwsze pytania od forumowiczów_
Tomaszu!!! 
*Podaj mi proszę gdzie mogę przeczytać, że Legalett twierdzi iż styropian nie ulega biodegeneracji.* Masz jakieś dziwne źródła informacji i chyba tylko Tobie znane z forum. Zrozum wreszcie, choć mam coraz większe wątpliwości czy jest to możliwe, że pracownicy Legalett mają mnóstwo obowiązków i nie mają czasu na czytanie takich czy innych forów internetowych. A tym bardziej na odpowiadanie na pisane tamże listy i nie jest im to do pracy potrzebne.
*Jak masz problem dzwoń do nich, pisz na ich e-mail*, a nie pisz, że "chowają glowe w piasek". Murator niczego nowego nie pisze, bo wiadomo o tym, że w pewnych warunkach (np. pod wpływem promieni słonecznych, w jakiś drzwiach zewnętrznych) styropian ulega zmianom i o tym pisaliśmy już tu kilka razy. Podobnie jak *pisaliśmy o tym, że nie znane są przypadki, aby styropian zastosowany w fundamencie Legalett uległ zniszczeniu*, bo...
Po co piszesz na tym forum poświęconym doświadczeniom mieszkańców Legalett skoro mimo upływu kilku przynajmniej miesięcy, nadal brak Ci podstawowej wiedzy na temat technologii Legalett? Krytykujesz coś czego nie znasz? Jaki to ma sens? Lubisz się ośmieszać? Czy to jakaś forma "sepuku" albo dowartościowywania siebie poprzez krytykanctwo i obrażanie innych?   :Roll:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek131

_że pracownicy Legalett mają mnóstwo obowiązków i nie mają czasu na czytanie takich czy innych forów internetowych. A tym bardziej na odpowiadanie na pisane tamże listy i nie jest im to do pracy potrzebne._ 
Mają za to Ciebie,który broni ich jak niepodległości,miałeś to wpisane w umowę czy jak?  :Lol:  


_ pisaliśmy o tym, że nie znane są przypadki, aby styropian zastosowany w fundamencie Legalett uległ zniszczeniu, bo.._
...bo nikt nie ma go tak długo pod płytą i nie wie co się tak naprawdę z nim stanie?  :Lol:  Bo gwarancja jest na 30 lat a potem....a wybuduj se drugi dom?

_Po co piszesz na tym forum poświęconym doświadczeniom mieszkańców Legalett skoro mimo upływu kilku przynajmniej miesięcy, nadal brak Ci podstawowej wiedzy na temat technologii Legalett?_
Oświecisz mnie i wyprowadzisz z mroku niewiedzy o Ty dysponujący jedynie słuszną wiedzą?  :Lol:

----------


## krylu

Witam 

Jestem na etapie wyboru projektu domu jednocześnie zastanawiam na czym postawić ten dom. 
Jednym z rozwiązań jakie biorę pod uwagę to płyta fundamentowa z ogrzewaniem zaizolowana podobnie jak legalett z tą różnicą że pod i na styropianie chcę zastosować folie budowlaną. W moim przypadku myślałem o instalacji wodnej wykonanej z rur PEX-a jeszcze nie wiem jaka średnica. Moim zdaniem tu nie ma co się popsuć skoro rura jest w 1 kawału i łączy się tylko z rozdzielaczem jak w podłogówce, z tą różnicą że tu grzejemy całą płytę podobnie jak w przypadku powietrza.

Zastanawiam się tylko czy to rozwiązanie nie będzie droższe od powietrznego, a może tańsze.

Zastanawiał się ktoś nad takim rozwiązaniem

Pozdrawiam 

Krylu

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Krylu
Pomysł ciekawy tylko:
_...z tą różnicą że pod i na styropianie chcę zastosować folie budowlaną_
Czy brałeś pod uwagę, że woda z betonu będzie szła w górę? (np. niechcący zalejesz podłogę i wilgoć...)
Po to w Legalett nie ma folii pod styropianem ani pod podłogą, by ewentualna woda mogła "wyparować" i to w kierunku gruntu (pospółki), a nie podłogi.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## tomek131

> _że pracownicy Legalett mają mnóstwo obowiązków i nie mają czasu na czytanie takich czy innych forów internetowych. A tym bardziej na odpowiadanie na pisane tamże listy i nie jest im to do pracy potrzebne._ 
> Mają za to Ciebie,który broni ich jak niepodległości,miałeś to wpisane w umowę czy jak?  
> 
> 
> _ pisaliśmy o tym, że nie znane są przypadki, aby styropian zastosowany w fundamencie Legalett uległ zniszczeniu, bo.._
> ...bo nikt nie ma go tak długo pod płytą i nie wie co się tak naprawdę z nim stanie?  Bo gwarancja jest na 30 lat a potem....a wybuduj se drugi dom?
> 
> _Po co piszesz na tym forum poświęconym doświadczeniom mieszkańców Legalett skoro mimo upływu kilku przynajmniej miesięcy, nadal brak Ci podstawowej wiedzy na temat technologii Legalett?_
> Oświecisz mnie i wyprowadzisz z mroku niewiedzy o Ty dysponujący jedynie słuszną wiedzą?



Och Piotrze, nie odpowiedziałeś.Nie zapominaj ,że jak nie masz co odpowiedzieć zawsze możesz mnie zwyzywać od Trolli i powiedzieć ,że Trolla nie będziesz karmił i nie będziesz odpowiadał na moje pytania.
A mam następne.Jaka jest przewaga Legalettu na gaz w stosunku do innych instalacji na gaz w sensie ekonomiki użytkowania?Czy może Legalett jest stworzony dla potrzeb ogrzewania prądem (akumulacja i IItaryfa) i podlanczanie do niego gazu nie ma sensu, ponieważ w stosunku do innych rozwiązań ogrzewania na gaz nie przynosi żadnych oszczędnośći, a posiada np wadę w postaci utrudnionego sterowania ze względu na bezwładność co oczywiście przy prądzie jest zaletą lub nawet czynnikiem decydującym o zastosowaniu takiego rozwiązania dla ogrzewania prądem ale jeśli podepniemy do Legalettu gaz to ta bezwładność co nam daje w sensie użytkowym bądż ekonomicznym?A może widział ktoś L i połączony z piecem na węgiel?

----------


## tomek131

> Geno takie są cechy Piotra O. że
> 
> 1) Legalettu & Praefy będzie bronić jak niepodległości
> 2) jak w dyskusji może się przyczepić do adwersarza <ad personam> to to zrobi, mimo że mało to merytoryczne (np. żeś jest <najlepszy doradca> - a przecież sam sobie tego "tytułu" nie nadałeś -> chyba Piotrowi zazdrość albo i coś  )
> 3) nadal podejrzewam Piotra że pracuje dla Praefy lub Legalettu (co samo w sobie nie jest nijakim występkiem)
> 
> pozdr - Krzysiek


OOO, ciekawe,ciekawe

----------


## Piotr O.

Oj, Tomaszu, Tomaszu!
Długo jeszcze będziesz się bawił w trolowanie i zabierał miejsce na forum na określony temat?
Po co przytaczasz te wyrwane z wielu listów fragmenty. Może napiszesz nam tu jeszcze wszystkim kim jest Krzysztof M.?
Oj, bracie w taki sposób to Ty szybko domu nie zbudujesz, a przecież po to tu się pojawiłeś na forum. A może nie po to?
Zdrawim
PS Co do Legalett na gaz to znów masz nikłą wiedzę (np. co do bezwładności) choć tu już kilka osób o tym pisało. Wystarczy przeczytać, więc wybacz, ale nie będę się powtarzał i zabierał miejsce. Ty jak widać wolisz bawić się w trolowanie i czytasz wybiórczo.   :sad:

----------


## krylu

Zastanawia mnie jedna sprawa

Napisane jest na stronach producentów styropianu, że styropian ma żywotność ok. 60 lat można jego żywotność zwiększyć stosując odpowiednią zaprawę i siatkę jeśli chodzi o ściany. Może ktoś wie jak to wygląda w przypadku zetknięcia z gruntem. 60 lat wystarczy żebym to ja w takim domu pomieszkał, ale chciałbym żeby choć moje dzieci jeszcze w nim pomieszkały trochę, a po 60 latach to nie wiem co się zacznie z nim dziać tym bardziej że taką technologie stosuje się od niedawna.

Pozdrawiam
Krylu

----------


## HenoK

> Napisane jest na stronach producentów styropianu, że styropian ma żywotność ok. 60 lat można jego żywotność zwiększyć stosując odpowiednią zaprawę i siatkę jeśli chodzi o ściany. Może ktoś wie jak to wygląda w przypadku zetknięcia z gruntem. 60 lat wystarczy żebym to ja w takim domu pomieszkał, ale chciałbym żeby choć moje dzieci jeszcze w nim pomieszkały trochę, a po 60 latach to nie wiem co się zacznie z nim dziać tym bardziej że taką technologie stosuje się od niedawna.





> Styropian został wynaleziony przez firmę BASF w roku 1950, a w następnym miała miejsce jego premiera rynkowa.

----------


## tomek131

Przecież przytoczyłem cały post,dlaczego twierdzisz ,że wyrywam zdania z kontekstu?
Masz rację, trzeba napisać do Legalettu czy np wie co stanie się ze styro za 50lat.Ale sądzę ,że nie wie i guzik go to obchodzi bo oni kasę biorą dziś!!!.A to ,że ty za 50lat będziesz płacił np za ogrzewanie 2 razy więcej guzik kogo obchodzi.
A można jakoś zabezpieczyć to styro,może dać go na cienkiej wylewce,może pod styro dać coś innego bardzo wytrzymałego.Ale po co?To oznacza mniejszy zarobek (bo przecież nikt już chyba większej ceny niż jest obecnie za Legalett to chyba nie zapłaci).
Czytam wobec tego dalej wątek ,może gdzieś się natknę na odpowiedz na następne moje pytanie-jaka jest ekonomiczna oszczędność (i na czym polega) Legalettu przy podlączeniu go do gazu w stosunku do innych systemów na gaz

----------


## krylu

HenoK

Nie wiem co ma wspólnego data wynalezienia styropianu z datą opatentowania płyt fundamentowych ocieplanych od spodu czyli styropianowa wanna na gruncie. Legalett opatentował to w 1997 czyli jeśli chodzi o wiek to jest jeszcze nastolatkiem. Niewiem czy ktoś stosował takie metody wcześniej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek131

> Napisał mamamatinka
> 
> Ale, czy mogę prosić o odpowiedź na pytanie takie: gdybyście mieli zaraz obok działki gaz to robilibyście legalet na gaz czy na prąd i dlaczego???
> 
> 
> Wtedy zrobiłbym sobie  podłogówkę pod piecem kondensacyjnym gazowym, a za resztę pojechał w wymarzoną podróz dookola swiata.


Na razie znalazłem tyle(w kwestii L na gaz),ale czytam sobie dalej

----------


## tomek131

Dalej sobie sobie przeglądam i ...kiedyś Browar napisał:

Drogi Piotrze,

czy nie zastanawiałeś się może nad tatuażem "KOCHAM LEGALETT" albo " LEGALETT - ONI SIĘ NIGDY NIE MYLĄ A JAK SIĘ POMYLĄ TO I TAK NIE SZKODZI!" ? 


Dobre  :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomaszu, 
Twoje listy są coraz mniej śmieszne i *nie dotyczą tematyki tego forum*. Dziękuję za wątpliwą reklamę mojej osoby i proszę o jej nieuprawianie, bo to manipulacja o czym na końcu w PS. Nie zmuszaj mnie, bym napisał do Admina forum, by upomniał Ciebie lub zablokował dostęp do forum.
Czy chcesz, abym przytaczał Twoje wypowiedzi? Może z tego powstać niezły portret psychologiczny ze wskazaniem na...
*Przykład 1.* - dotyczący styropianu.
Pamiętasz jak pisałeś o swoim emocjonalnym nastawieniu: *Napaliłem się na L i praefe chociaż nie mam jeszcze wyceny*. I jak Ci mądrze radzono (amigo1974): _Jak Cię Tomku tak dręczy ten styropian zastosuj styrodur ten to raczej myszom i robactwu nie przypadnie do gustu ale wtedy pewnie cena trochę jeszcze w góre._
I jak Ci już dawno *cierpliwie i życzliwie* tłumaczyłem:
Z treści Twoich listów wynika, że podchodzisz do planów budowlanych bardzo emocjonalnie i traktujesz budowanie jako coś, co można zrobić łatwo, szybko i wygodnie. Tak się raczej nie da. Emocje w podejmowaniu decyzji są złym doradcą. 
*Przykład 2.* - coś o Twoim traktowaniu innych, z którego się jeszcze wtedy grzecznie tłumaczyłeś: _lakusz nie no spoko nie zarzucam ci kłamstwa ad persona , po prostu jakoś nie ufam w takie wyniki..._.
*Przykład 3.*
Już dawno Ci Paulkate trafnie tłumaczył: _Dyskutowanie z Tobą przypomina mi jedno z opowiadań s-f Stanisaława Lema, w którym bohater kłócił się sam z sobą tylko z cofniętym w czasie (uboższym o doświadczenia)._ 
*Przykład 4.* i ostatni na dziś, cytat w którym Twoje zachowanie komentują w innym temacie: _Jesteś śmieszny!!! Przecież nie sama cena jest najważniejsza!!! Tylko cena w powiązaniu z fachowością i dokładnością ekipy budowlanej, materiałami itd... Dopiero w oparciu o te wszystkie rzeczy powinno się podejmować decyzję.
Powiedz dlaczego nie dałbyś swojemu znajomemu domu do budowy?
Chociaż zapewne i tym razem przeskoczysz na inny temat unikając odpowiedzi, a zaczniesz się czepiać czegoś innego.
Przeczytaj sobie na spokojnie cały ten dziennik budowy. Następnie wszystkie komentarze i będziesz miał odpowiedzi na prawie wszystkie Twoje pytania.
Nie proś o odpowiedzi Marka i Elę, żeby po raz 10-ty Ci odpowiadali na Twoje emocjonalne problemy typu: gdzie mam się wysrać, żeby się nie posrać?_ 

I jak się teraz czujesz? "Nie czyń drugiemu, co Tobie niemiłe"!
Pozdrawiam nadal cierpliwie i serdecznie licząc na Twoje opamiętanie się.

PS Wybiórczo cytując fragment listu pominąłeś ten:
_Ja Borwar oświadczam że, w wyniku korespondencji prywatnej wyjaśniliśmy sobie sporne kwestie z Piotrem O. i choć nadal się z nim w wielu kwestiach nie zgadzam to oświadczam, że nie mam do niego urazy , zaś w obliczu wyrażonych tu na forum potrójnych przeprosin przez Piotra, także jego przepraszam za kilka inwektywów jakimi go obrzuciłem w ferworze walki
Przepraszam również forumowiczów jeżeli uraziłem swoimi postami ich uczucia estetyczne, patriotyczne lub religijne!_ 
Czy i Ty dążysz do tego, aby forumowiczów (także z innych tematów) i mnie przeprosić? Jestem za.  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

> Hej Piotr O.
> 
> powiedz mi proszę co ty robisz na liście współpracowników Legalett na ich stronie internetowej??   
> 
> http://www.legalett.com.pl/?P=współpraca
> 
> czyżby ktoś tu ściemniał wszystkim na forum... ? ojojoj... chyba trzeba będzie przeprosić ?   
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> ...



To co widać powyżej napisał Browar po twoim poście który wkleiłeś o niby to przeprosinach i pogodzeniu się.Ty napiszesz do Admnina?A może to Admin powinien zająć się Tobą za wciskanie ludziom kitu będąc powiązanym współpracą z Legalett?????Czemu tego nie zrobił????
Zauważam jeszcze coś -ludzie którzy mieli po 1-2-3posty byli zachwyceni Legalettem , ci którzy mieli więcej już niekoniecznie

----------


## Piotr O.

*Chociaż zapewne i tym razem przeskoczysz na inny temat unikając odpowiedzi, a zaczniesz się czepiać czegoś innego.*
I tak właśnie kolejny raz zrobiłeś nie pisząc na temat, a dodając kolejne i znane od dawna pseudosensacyje, które dotyczą mojej dobrej woli służenia pomocą i doświadczeniem innym. Oczywiście Ty ich nie doczytałeś mimo, że są poniżej żartobliwego listu Browara.
Jak mi zazdrościsz, to także możesz poprosić Legalett Gdańsk o wpisanie Ciebie jako "doradztwo". Tylko "do pioruna" najpierw zrób ten Legalett u siebie, wybuduj dom, pomieszkaj w nim kilka lat, bo nikt Ci nie uwierzy w Twoje kiepskie "doradztwo" teoretyczne.  :big grin:

----------


## tomek131

A jak duży rabat za to dostanę i jak długo będę musiał zachwalać system?  :Lol:  Jak 50% rabatu to wchodzę

----------


## Piotr O.

O rabacie też tu pisałem Tomaszu! Właściciel firmy Legalett Polska to Szwed, a w Szwecji nie znają czegoś takiego jak rabat. Jest ustalona cena i koniec. Ale możesz służyć innym pomocą jako i ja to czynię mimo, że taki jeden tomek131 chrzani głupoty zajmując miejsce na forum.    :ohmy:   :Roll:   :sad:   :Confused:

----------


## tomek131

I to wszystko za darmo  :Lol:   :Lol:  A hospicjum też masz?  :Lol:

----------


## tomek131

No dobra dość żartów.Jeszcze tylko pytanko,ale póżniej bo muszę zmykać teraz.Wybacz.

----------


## kris-wrocław

Witam ponownie

Swego czasu miałem kilka pytań dot. systemu Legalett, i ostatnio naszło mnie następujące:
(O odpowiedź proszę przede wszystkim osoby korzystające z Legalett, posiadające dzieci)
A więc: jak wygląda sterowalność temperatury w pokojach dzieci? A dokładniej, jeśli dzieci przebywają w swoich pokojach w ciągu dnia, temp. komfortowa (to indywidulane, oczywiście) sięga ok. 21-22 stopni C, podczas gdy dla dobrego snu (i znów ind) to ok. 19 stopni. Zasadnicza kwestia dotyczy ewentualnego obniżania temp. na noc, co przy tak dużej bezwładności jest niemozliwe, lub być może dogrzewanie indywidulane pokoju np. farelką lub innym grzejnikiem punktowym (dodatkowe koszty).
A może jest tak, że stała temp. ok 20 cel. w dzień i w nocy jest wystarczająca dla zachowania komfortu?
Bardzo proszę o dopowiedź.
Pzdr

----------


## tomek131

No,ciekawe pytanie.
Natomiast Piotrze pisałeś gdzieś tam chyba w okolicy 2005 roku zdaje się ,że twoje rachunki wynoszą 260zł.Póżniej chyba w 2007r ktoś napisał ,że jego ojciec pali węglem bo ma deputat i drzewo kupił za flaszkę i coś tam i zapłacił chyba 800zł.Słusznie zauważyłeś ,że nie każdy ma deputat na węgiel i kupi drzewo z wycinki za flaszkę.Wyliczyłeś ,że normalnie zapłaciłby by 1400zł.Ty natomiast udowadniałeś ,że za L płacisz tyle samo a jaka wygoda bo płacisz 200zł na miesiąc(czyli 1400za sezon) ,do tego grzałeś non-stop w drugiej taryfie przez całą noc ,zima była dosyć łagodna natomiast wcześniej pisałeś ,że grzałeś z oszczędności nawet nie calą drugą taryfę w mrozy i zapłaciłeś 260zł.Więc jak to jest? Było zimniej ,nie używałeś nawet całej drugiej taryfy i było ok.Zapłaciłeś 260zł.Potem kiedy prąd zdrożał ,zima była łagodniejsza grzałeś całą drugą taryfę(tzn przegrzewałeś , miałeś 25stopni?) i zapłaciłeś mniej.Jakoś nie kumam.
Zresztą już HenoK wyliczył ,że nie wystarczy drugiej taryfy by tym ogrzać dom.
A ja chcę chodzić w majtkach po domu a nie w polarze co wtedy?

----------


## Piotr O.

Kris
_Jak wygląda sterowalność temperatury w pokojach dzieci?_ 
Wygląda tak samo jak w pokojach pozostałych. Czyli jak się słusznie domyślasz nie ma możliwości tak szybkiej zmiany temperatury. Zastanawiam się co na to poradzić, ale teraz nic mi do głowy lepszego nie przychodzi jak przewietrzyć pokój przed snem. Proste i zdrowe rozwiązanie.
_A może jest tak, że stała temp. ok 20 cel. w dzień i w nocy jest wystarczająca dla zachowania komfortu?_ 
I tak i nie - zależy kto co lubi. Dzieci nie reagują tak jak dorośli na zmiany temperatury. Nasze dzieci (troje) akceptują zarówno 19 st. jak i 22 st. C.

Tomaszu
Twoim problemem jest chyba to, że czytając wybiórczo pomijasz lub plączesz pewne ważne fakty, dane, liczby, uwagi... i piszesz: _pisałeś gdzieś tam_, _chyba_,_później chyba_, _coś tam_ i... słusznie kończysz zdaniem: _Jakoś nie kumam_. Ja też tego nie kumam.  :sad:  
Poczytaj jeszcze raz tamte listy i mam nadzieję, że skumasz.  :smile:  
Bardzo Ci dziękuję, bo stał się mały cud - napisałeś o mnie: *Słusznie zauważyłeś...*. To niesłychane - częściej tak proszę.  :smile: 
Czy pamiętasz w jakim kontekście Henryk pisał o tym, że _nie wystarczy drugiej taryfy by tym ogrzać dom_ i co ja na to odpisałem. Poszukaj, to nie było tak dawno...
_A ja chcę chodzić w majtkach po domu a nie w polarze co wtedy?_
Możesz chodzić po swoim domu nie tylko w majtkach nawet na golasa  :smile:  tylko uważaj na ciekawskich fotografów. W roku chyba 2003, jeden z pierwszych forumowiczów piszących o Legalett - pik33 - napisał, ze ma w domu 30 st. C, więc prawie jak na plaży. Tylko nie napisał ile płacił za energię.
Zdrawim 
PS W najbliższych dniach jadę na wycieczkę, więc możesz odpocząć od zadawania mi pytań.  :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## tomek131

Piotruś,dalej nie odpowiadasz.HenoK pisał ,że nie starczy II taryfy ty pisałeś,że to zależy od temperatury.No bez wątpienia zależy,jak będzie plus 10 to napewno wystarczy IItaryfy.No proszę cię,Piter nie gadaj bzdur bo już ni mogę

----------


## lakusz

> Witam ponownie
> 
> Swego czasu miałem kilka pytań dot. systemu Legalett, i ostatnio naszło mnie następujące:
> (O odpowiedź proszę przede wszystkim osoby korzystające z Legalett, posiadające dzieci)
> A więc: jak wygląda sterowalność temperatury w pokojach dzieci? A dokładniej, jeśli dzieci przebywają w swoich pokojach w ciągu dnia, temp. komfortowa (to indywidulane, oczywiście) sięga ok. 21-22 stopni C, podczas gdy dla dobrego snu (i znów ind) to ok. 19 stopni. Zasadnicza kwestia dotyczy ewentualnego obniżania temp. na noc, co przy tak dużej bezwładności jest niemozliwe, lub być może dogrzewanie indywidulane pokoju np. farelką lub innym grzejnikiem punktowym (dodatkowe koszty).
> A może jest tak, że stała temp. ok 20 cel. w dzień i w nocy jest wystarczająca dla zachowania komfortu?
> Bardzo proszę o dopowiedź.
> Pzdr


Kris z całym szacunkiem pokaż mi tak dokładny termometr pokojowy który z dokładnością do 1st mierzy temperaturę. Nawet jak weźmiesz cyfrowy to jeden wskaże 21 a drugi 20 st, albo 19. więc żaden termostat tak precyzyjnie nie zadziała, poza tym patrz na to realnie, czy odczujesz te 3 st różnicy ? wątpię...
a z kolejnej strony to dużo ważniejsze od temperatury jest świerze powietrze i odpowiednia wilgotność. 
a z ostatniej strony nie bardzo wierze w takie "fajne regulowanie temperatury nawet w zimie (bo w lecie możesz zapomnieć o jakiejkolwiek regulacji no chyba że centralny klimatyzator), bo w domu wieczorem chcesz mieć ciepełko, jak wychodzisz z kąpieli również, ale spać chcesz już w lekkim ochłodzeniu - jak to pogodzić ?

Pewnie się da, dom w konstrukcji szkieletowej o minimalnej akumulacji ciepła, tak żeby przy 10st na zew, temperatura w domu obniżała się o 1st na 10 minut, do tego potężny system grzewczy który w 5 minut będzie wstanie podnieść temperaturę w domu o 1st, do tego mega klima i 20 czujników temperatury i specjalny sterownik to zarządzania tym wszystkim. hehehe

P.S. dla przykładu podam że w moim dobrze ocieplonym domku kilka dni temu: 
godz. temp. wew. temp.zew.
6       23,3            8,1             (min. temp. wew)
12     23,7            20,5
18     24,5            19,5            (max temp wew.)
6       23,2            8,4
12     24               23,2
18     24,8            23,5
6      23,6             9,6

oczywiście sytuacja ma miejsce przy całkowicie wyłączonym ogrzewaniu i bez rekuperacji, temp. wew spada o nieco ponad 1st, w czasie gdy zew o ponad 10st na przestrzeni 12 h (między 18 a 6)
w ciągu dnia temp. zew. ok 20st temp wew.

----------


## lakusz

> Natomiast Piotrze pisałeś gdzieś tam Ty natomiast udowadniałeś ,że za L płacisz tyle samo a jaka wygoda bo płacisz 200zł na miesiąc(czyli 1400za sezon) ,do tego *grzałeś non-stop w drugiej taryfie* przez całą noc ,zima była dosyć łagodna natomiast wcześniej pisałeś ,że grzałeś z oszczędności nawet nie calą drugą taryfę w mrozy i zapłaciłeś 260zł.Więc jak to jest? Było zimniej ,*nie używałeś nawet całej drugiej taryfy* i było ok


oj tomku, tomku i ja zaczynam mieć Ciebie dosyć, staraj się zrozumieć co czytasz, a nie czytać tak żeby się czegoś czepić...
według mnie wykorzystywanie całej drugiej taryfy nie oznacza to grzania przez cała noc ! a "grzanie non-stop w drugiej" też nie oznacza że L pracował 10 godzin dziennie, bo gdyby tak było (a było Piotrze O. ?) to znaczy że ktoś nas kłamie na temat swoich rachunków za prąd, bo przy jednym (a Piotr chyba ma dwa?) tylko agregacie 4kW i 10 godzinach grzania dziennie, to chyba te 200zł nie wystarczy  :sad:

----------


## HenoK

> Piotruś,dalej nie odpowiadasz.HenoK pisał ,że nie starczy II taryfy ty pisałeś,że to zależy od temperatury.No bez wątpienia zależy,jak będzie plus 10 to napewno wystarczy IItaryfy.No proszę cię,Piter nie gadaj bzdur bo już ni mogę


Skoro powołujesz się na mnie, to spróbuję tę kwesię trochę szerzej poruszyć. II taryfa to nie 6 godzin w ciągu doby jak piszesz ale 10h (od 22-6 i od 13-15). Tak jest u większości dostawców, być może są jakieś wyjątki. 
Druga sprawa, że niekoniecznie trzeba grzać wyłącznie w II taryfie, aby miało to sens ekonomiczny. Fundament grzewczy L. ma na tyle dużą pojemność cieplną, że poradzi sobie z kilku godzinnymi przerwami nawet w największe mrozy (np. -20 st. C). Wynika to również z tego, że przy ogrzewaniu dobrze ocieplonego domu pod uwagę bierzemy temperaturę średnią dobową, a nie np. chwilową temperaturę tuż nad ranem, która może być od tej średniej dobowej znacznie niższa. Sprawdziłem dla mojego regionu, gdzie temperatura obliczeniowa jest -16 st. C, że temperatury średnie dobowe poniżej -10st. C statystycznie występują w ciągu 5 dób w ciągu roku.
Na sezon grzewczy 180-200 dni jest to niewiele. Co to oznacza ? Jeżeli energia wytworzona przez agregaty grzewcze w II taryfie wystarczy dla średnej dobowej temperatury >-10st.C, to przez te 5 dni w roku konieczne będzie włączenie ich dodatkowo w I taryfie. Oczywiście zwiększa to nieco koszty ogrzewania, jednak nie na tyle, żeby robić z tego problem. Alternatywą byłoby zainstalowanie agregatów grzewczych o większej mocy lub zapewnienie dodatkowego źródła ciepła (dodatkowe grzejniki, kominek, itp.).
Warto też zwrócić uwagę na inny aspekt. Jeżeli fundament grzewczy połączymy z elementami budynku, które generują duże straty energii (ściany, strop, okna, wentylacja), to ilość energii zgromadzonej w płycie fundamentowej może być zdecydowanie za mała, co będzie objawiało się znacznymi wahaniami temperatury w ciągu doby. Ma to też wymiar ekonomiczny, bo kiepsko zaizolowany dom w każdej technologii będzie kosztowny w eksploatacji. Przy relacjach cen materiałów izolacyjnych i energii optymalna jest izolacja na poziomie 0,15W/(m2K) - posadzka, ściany, strop; okna U<1,0W/(m2*K). Do tego zdecydowanie wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła.

Jeżeli chodzi o zastosowanie kotła gazowego do ogrzewania, to na dzień dzisiejszy może on dostarczyć ciepło do ogrzewania przy nizszych kosztach eksploatacyjnych niż ogrzewanie gazowe. Jednak jak doliczymy dodatkowe koszty : czyszczenie kominów, obsługa serwisowa kotła, to koszty te aż tak bardzo od siebie odbiegają.
Co zyskujemy przy kotle gazowym ? Dostęp do ciepła przez cała dobę w jednakowej cenie. Powoduje to, że idea aumulacji ciepła w płycie fundamentowej traci sens. Powiedziałbym nawet, że akumulacyjność płyty jest tu przeszkodą w oszczędzaniu. Dlaczego ? Przy energii dostępnej w jednakowej cenie przez cała dobę, spore oszczędności możemy uzyskać poprzez okresowe obniżenie temperatury w pomieszczeniach. Obniżenie temperatury o 1 st. C, to straty ciepła niższe o ok. 5%. Fundament, czy strop grzewczy praktycznie wyklucza takie obniżanie temperatury w ciągu doby (np. w ciągu dnia, gdy wszyscy domownicy są w pracy). Dużo lepiej w tej roli sprawdzają się zwykłe grzejniki lub ogrzewanie podłogowe, ale o dużo mniejszej bezwładności. 

To właśnie dlatego oszczędności przy instalacji gazowej i płycie L. są stosunkowo niewielkie.

Natomiast bardzo dobrze płyta grzewcza będzie współpracowała ze źródłami ciepła pracującymi okresowo : II taryfie energii elektrycznej, kominek, kolektory słoneczne.
Akumulację ciepła nawet w sposób bardziej efektywny można osiągnąć w inny sposób - stosując wodne zbiorniki akumulacyjne. W zbiorniku akumulacyjnym o pojemności np. 1000l (80cm x 80cm x 160cm) można zgromadzić więcej energii cieplnej niż w fundamencie płytowym. Co więcej zgromadzonym w dobrze zaizolowanym akumulatorze ciepłem możemy dowolnie dysponować (np. przechowując je na okres kilku kolejnych dni - ważne np. przy ogrzewaniu kotłem na drewno lub kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym).

Czy to znaczy, że odradzam fundament grzewczy Legallet ? Zdecydowanie nie. Jest to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie w sytuacji, gdy jedynym źródłem ogrzewania jest energia elektryczna, nie jest dostępny gaz ziemny, a inwestor lub warunki zabudowy, czy MPZP wyklucza inne źródła ciepła (piec na paliwo stałe, pompa ciepła). 
Dodatkowa zaleta to szybkość realizacji - w ciągu tygodnia od wejścia na budowę mamy gotowy, dobrze zaizolowany fundament, posadzkę przygotowaną do wykończenia i instalację grzewczą. Oczywiście, gdy ktoś chce budować np. dwa lata, to taki argument jest bez znaczenia.

Tak więc polecam technologię Legallet, ale warto wiedzieć, że są także inne rozwiązania, które niekiedy mogą być lepszą alternatywą.

----------


## tomek131

Czy to znaczy, że odradzam fundament grzewczy Legallet ? Zdecydowanie nie. Jest to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie w sytuacji, gdy jedynym źródłem ogrzewania jest energia elektryczna, nie jest dostępny gaz ziemny, a inwestor lub warunki zabudowy, czy MPZP wyklucza inne źródła ciepła (piec na paliwo stałe, pompa ciepła).
Dodatkowa zaleta to szybkość realizacji - w ciągu tygodnia od wejścia na budowę mamy gotowy, dobrze zaizolowany fundament, posadzkę przygotowaną do wykończenia i instalację grzewczą. Oczywiście, gdy ktoś chce budować np. dwa lata, to taki argument jest bez znaczenia.

Tak więc polecam technologię Legallet, ale warto wiedzieć, że są także inne rozwiązania, które niekiedy mogą być lepszą alternatywą.


Gdybyś HenoK nie dopisał tego co skopiowałem powyżej,chyba sam napisałbym identyczny tekst po swoich przemyśleniach i tym co ty napisałeś w swoim poście.Podpisuję się dwiema rękami.
Więc teraz będę myślał tak: albo L na prąd i za około 20tys które poszłoby w gaz wsadzę reku i solary do wody(nawet bez dopłaty z gminy).Albo tradycyjne ogrzewanie podłogówka i grzejniki na gaz bez solarów i chyba bez reku.
Lakusz zrozumiałem ,że Piotr nie grzał całą noc tylko jak pisał 5-6godz w drugiej taryfie i płacił 260zł za prąd ,do tego była mrożna zima , natomiast póżniej rok czy dwa ,kiedy zima była łagodna wykorzystywał całą drugą taryfę w nocy i do tego na droższym prądzie zapłacił 200zł.Obawiam się Ty nie rozumiesz co czytasz

----------


## krylu

Witam

Nadal nikt mi nie potrafi odpowiedzieć co się stanie ze styropianem po 60 latach może ktoś wie?
Odopady ze styropianu rozkładają się przez 200 lat czyli mam rozumieć, że po 100 latach styropian pod legalett zmeni swoją objętość o połowę??

Wiem że do rozkładu potrzbne są różne czynnik woda powietrze i bakterie.

Inna kewstja czy zamiast twardego styropianu można  zastosować wełnę mineralną o podobnych właściwościach i czy taka wełna jest. Pytałem producentów nikt narazie mi nie odpowiedział.

Jest firma, która robi fundamenty grzewcze wodne. Czyżby konkurencja dla legalett. Podobnie wygląda układanie styropianu jedynie na styropian kładą folie membranową.

Już wiem że zrobię płytę grzewczą ale jeszcze nie wiem jaka bedzie jej konstrukcja

Pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> Nadal nikt mi nie potrafi odpowiedzieć co się stanie ze styropianem po 60 latach może ktoś wie?
> Odopady ze styropianu rozkładają się przez 200 lat czyli mam rozumieć, że po 100 latach styropian pod legalett zmeni swoją objętość o połowę??


Na razie niestety nikt, no może pomijając wróżki, bo nie minęło jeszcze 60lat od jego wynalezienia.
Jest jednak na ten temat pewna teoria  :wink: . Po 60 latach styropian zamienia się w pył. 
Nie wiem czy słyszałeś o roku 2012 ? Ta data to właśnie 60 rocznica wynalezienia styropianu. Począwszy od tej daty cały wyprodukowany styropian rozsypie się w pył   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

----------


## krylu

HenoK 

Ciekawa teoria    :big grin:  

Ciekawe tylko jak wygląda dziś ten styropian który wyprodukowali w tamych czasach

----------


## tomek131

Krylu a czytałeś wątek chociaż trochę do tyłu zanim zapytałeś?Ja pytam o to od długiego czasu( widzę że pytano o to w 2005roku już) i nikt nie odpowiedział.Pewnie jest tak jak pisze Henok ,że nikt nie wie co z nim będzie bo dopiero 60lat temu go wynaleziono.
A tak przy okazji 30cm styro na ścianie to 30cm , 40 wełny w stropie to 40 wełny w stropie a jaką grubość ma 20cm styropianu zalane ciężarem wielu ton betonu?Wie ktoś może?

----------


## tomek131

Przeczytane.....
Przed decyzją o zastosowaniu fundamentu grzewczego Jarek próbował dotrzeć do ludzi, którzy mają takie rozwiązanie. Wtedy jeszcze było to trudne. Zawierzył więc swojemu wewnętrznemu przekonaniu i zaryzykował. Wybrał agregaty wodne, które są troszkę droższe na etapie zakładania, ale tańsze w eksploatacji (dla domu o powierzchni ok. 150 m˛ jest to 300 zł miesięcznie, a w przypadku systemu elektrycznego – 360 zł).

Czyżby jednak gaz tańszy o 20procent?Ale jeśli zamiast gazu solar i reku to lepiej i tak wyjdzie L+reku+solar niż L na gaz.
Oczywiście to wklejone powyżej to pewnie kolejny artykuł marketingowy

----------


## HenoK

> jaką grubość ma 20cm styropianu zalane ciężarem wielu ton betonu?Wie ktoś może?


Oznaczenie styropianu np. EPS 070 oznacza jego ściśliwość, tzn. obciążenie w kPa, przy którym ulegnie odkształceniu o 10%. 
70kPa, to 7ton ma 1m2 powierzchni. Warstwa betonu o grubości 20cm waży ok. 0,5 tony. Na płytę fundamentową stosuje się styropian o mniejszej ściśliwości np. 100kPa.
Można się spodziewać ściśnięcia styropianu o 1-2mm.

Więcej szczegółów na ten temat znajdziecie tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3710950.htm#3710950

----------


## tomek131

Dzięki HenoK

----------


## lakusz

> Krylu a czytałeś wątek chociaż trochę do tyłu zanim zapytałeś?Ja pytam o to od długiego czasu( widzę że pytano o to w 2005roku już) i nikt nie odpowiedział.Pewnie jest tak jak pisze Henok ,że nikt nie wie co z nim będzie bo dopiero 60lat temu go wynaleziono.
> A tak przy okazji 30cm styro na ścianie to 30cm , 40 wełny w stropie to 40 wełny w stropie a jaką grubość ma 20cm styropianu zalane ciężarem wielu ton betonu?Wie ktoś może?


wełna się ładnie sprasuje, i straci większość swojej izolacyjności, do tego zawilgotnieje, i straci resztki swoich parametrów.
ja w dokumentacji nie doszukałem się informacji nt odporności na ściskanie  :sad: 


chyba zmęczony jestem, myślałem że pytasz o to co stanie się z wełną zalaną betonem  :sad:

----------


## tomek131

Nie no ,pytałem o styro.
Jakby jeszcze kto powiedział co by zrobił: L na prąd a zamiast ciągnąc gaz z 50-60m dać reku i solary czy pociągnąć ten gaz do Legalettu i bez reku i solarów.Jak myślita?Dom 130m parterowy.20cm styro pod L i ze 20 na ścianach praefy i ze 30 może więcej w stropie, dobre okna i drzwi.

----------


## mariusz d.

witam, 
Mam płyte z agregatami na prąd. Co prawda jeszcze nie grzeje ale miałem podobne dylematy. Efekt jest taki, że wybrałem dom parterowy 126m z garażem nieogrzewanym doklejonym do bryly domu. Pod plyta jest standardowo 2x10cm styropianu. Do okoła były kształtki 16cm styropianowe. Ja na to przykleilem jeszcze 4 cm styrodur ktory sięga 20cm ponizej styropianu z płyty. Do tego jeszcze wokoł domu jest połozone  8cm styro ze spadkiem ok 15 % na to folia budowlana i piasek  tak jak w projekcie. Sciany mam z ytonga 24cm klasy 0.4 wszystkie nadproża systemowe. Na to przyklejony grafitowy  styropian 20cm BASF (odpowiednik 27cm białego). Okna z ciepłym montażem pakiet trzyszybowy 0.7 oknoplast kraków profil TERMIC 90. W stropie welna 20cm + 10 cm TOPROC o wspołczynniku 0.035.
Instalację wentylacyjna mam zrobioną mechaniczna ale w tym roku reku nie zakładam, zobaczymy jak bedzie w zimie. Awaryjnie mam kominek z doprowadzeniem powietrza z zewnatrz. Myslę, że mój dom mieści się w załozeniach domu około  3-5 litrowego. 

Pozdrawiam
ps. a to projekt domu
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=33&a=68

----------


## MCB

> Krylu a czytałeś wątek chociaż trochę do tyłu zanim zapytałeś?Ja pytam o to od długiego czasu( widzę że pytano o to w 2005roku już) i nikt nie odpowiedział.Pewnie jest tak jak pisze Henok ,że nikt nie wie co z nim będzie bo dopiero 60lat temu go wynaleziono.
> A tak przy okazji 30cm styro na ścianie to 30cm , 40 wełny w stropie to 40 wełny w stropie a jaką grubość ma 20cm styropianu zalane ciężarem wielu ton betonu?Wie ktoś może?


A czy widziałeś jak wygląda wełna w ścianie 3-warstwowej po 20 latach?

MCB

----------


## krylu

Witam

Orientowałem się już i jak narazie styropian to najtańsze jak narazie rozwiązanie i w miare trwałe. Trwalsze to płyty ze spienionego szkła ale cena zabija materiał na płytę może być nawet 7x droższy od styropianu. Jak usłyszałem to odrazu podziękowałem.

Jak usłyszałem o spienionym szkle wydało mi się fajne i zastanawiało mnie dlaczego jest tak mało popularne. Teraz już wiem wszystkiemu winna cena kosmos.

Pozdrawiam

PS
Rozmawiam z projektantem na temat płyty na styropianie i ogrzewaniem wodnym. Na takie rozwiązanie się zdecygowałem.  :big grin:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Wszystkim, którzy chcą nabrać zdrowego dystansu do spraw codziennych polecam wycieczkę na Roztocze (parki, rezerwaty, Zamość, Zwierzyniec, Szczebrzeszyn, Bełżec..., cerkwie, kościoły). Byłem zobaczyłem i jestem pod wrażeniem tych pięknych miejsc nastawionych na turystykę, czystych, gościnnych, rozwijających się...

A wracając do problemów ze zrozumieniem tekstu:
_Lakusz zrozumiałem ,że Piotr nie grzał całą noc tylko jak pisał 5-6godz w drugiej taryfie i płacił 260zł za prąd ,do tego była mrożna zima , natomiast póżniej rok czy dwa ,kiedy zima była łagodna wykorzystywał całą drugą taryfę w nocy i do tego na droższym prądzie zapłacił 200zł.Obawiam się Ty nie rozumiesz co czytasz_
Po pierwsze - jak sięgam pamięcią nie pisałem czegoś, czego nie było w rzeczywistości - nigdy nie miałem rachunków średnio licząc poniżej 260 zł za miesiąc (*sumując wydatki z okresu miesięcy X-IV*), a tu Tomasz mi takową rzecz przypisuje i innych w błąd wprowadza.
Po drugie - nie przypominam sobie, abym gdziekolwiek pisał, że w całym domu, przez całą zimę grzałem pełne 10 godzin w II taryfie i... do tego całą noc (co już wyklucza tylko II taryfę, bo to tylko 8 godzin między 22.00-6.00).
O co więc chodzi? Znów jakaś manipulacyja, niedowidztwo, krętaczenie... Tomaszu? Oj, nieładnie!
Nadal masz problem ze zrozumieniem działania fundamentu grzewczego Legalett.
Poczytaj ponownie, uważnie, ze zrozumieniem i nie tylko moje doświadczenia (niektórzy mają podobne, a nawet lepsze wyniki finansowe za okres zimowy), a mam nadzieję, że zrozumiesz.
Jeszcze mam nadzieję...  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## tomek131

Nie chce mi się za dużo szukać,poniżej post z grudnia 2008

Przed świętami dostałem rachunek za energię, za ostatnie dwa miesiące. Zima co prawda łagodna, ale grzaliśmy prawie całe 10 godzin dziennie (II taryfa). Na miesiąc wyszło ok. 200 zł. (95 m2 w parterze). 

Poniżej post z lutego 2005 dotyczący przełomu roku 2004/2005

O ile dobrze pamiętam, rachunek ZE za ostatnie dwa miesiące (z 20 lutego) wyniósł nas ok. 670 zł. Co za samo ogrzewanie da miesięcznie ok. 230 zł?

Nieważna temperatura,nieważna taryfa,nieważny rok,nieważna cena prądu-ważne żeby było 200zł na miesiąc co?  :Lol:  Bo ładnie wygląda?Bo może ktoś to jeszcze kupi?To jest chłopie groteskowe

----------


## Piotr O.

Aaaaa, o to Ci chodzi. Jest tak jak myślałem!
Tak Tomaszu - to jest jak piszesz groteskowe, a nawet tragiczne i jak to mówią _ręce mi opadają_.
Czemu?
Bo Ty nadal nie rozumiesz o czym do Ciebie się pisze. Ja napisałem wyraźnie:
... - nigdy nie miałem rachunków *średnio licząc* poniżej 260 zł za miesiąc (*sumując wydatki z okresu miesięcy X-IV*)... 

*Czyli mowa jest o średniej za okres 7 miesięcy!!!*
Celowo wytłuściłem, że chodzi za cały okres grzewczy, a Ty przytaczasz zapisy dotyczące tylko wybranych rachunków z okresu *dwóch miesięcy!* 
Wstydziłbyś się, bo kilka razy *prosiłem* abyś przeczytał *uważnie*, by bzdur nie pisać. Niepotrzebnie tylko miejsce zajmujesz czytającym.
Mam nadzieję, że stać Ciebie na przeprosiny.
Ja na Twoim miejscu dałbym sobie spokój z ośmieszaniem się na forum Muratora (nie tylko na tym wątku tematycznym), które czyta mnóstwo ludzi z kraju i ze świata.
Szkoda pisać więcej...

----------


## tomek131

Mówiłem ci już kiedyś,że twój marketing jest podobny do marketingu gościa który puka do moich drzwi co jakiś czas, chcąc mi sprzedać grający kalkulator?
Te 200zł za prąd do ogrzewania wymyśliłeś ,żeby wykazać chłopu któremu wyliczyłeś ,że płaci za węgiel 1400zł , że ty płacisz tyle samo a jaka wygoda.Pomijając wszystkie twoje niekonsekwencje,których jest bardzo dużo (jak będę miał kiedyś czas to może wkleję ich więcej bo wkleiłem tylko to co pamiętałem,choć chyba to nie warte mojego czasu)twoje średnie rachunki niech będą 260zł ale chodzi o to cały czas  ,że ty je płacisz zawsze te same od 2004 roku a MAMY 2009.Może zakładając Legalett dostałeś też gwarancję niezmienności cen prądu na 5lat  :Lol:  
Ja nie upieram się ,że to jest jakiś strasznie zły system,sam nad nim myślę (w przeciwnym wypadku co bym tu robił)nie znosze tylko takiego bzdurnego marketingu ,który mówi ,że jest super hiper doskonale bez wad i jeszcze tańsze niż to co do tej pory bylo najtańsze.System ten ma zalety ,ale ma też wady jak każdy inny.Jeśli ktoś nie ma szans na gaz ,nie chce bawić się w węgiel to prawdopodobnie jest to jedna z najlepszych opcji ,ale ty przekonujesz wszystkich ,że to jest najlepsze zawsze i w każdej sytuacji. i powodujesz często skutek odwrotny niż zamierzasz.

----------


## Piotr O.

Oj, Tomaszu, Tomaszu - cóż ja mogę na Twoją niewierność.
Brak Ci odwagi, by przyznać np. "przepraszam, bo pomyliłem się, źle przeczytałem, myślałem, że to chodziło o cały sezon, nie zauważyłem tych dwóch miesięcy...".
To smutna postawa dorosłego człowieka, który chce zbudować dom, a zachowuje się jak "mały chłopczyk szukający nowej piaskownicy, by zbudować... zamek z piasku".

Szkoda, że nie zauważasz pewnych oczywistych różnic między naszym rozumowaniem. Ja opieram się na faktach, Ty na domysłach lub co gorsza wymyślonych bzdurach o marketingu, przekonywaniu wszystkich, zawsze i wszędzie, super, hiper...  :ohmy:   :sad:   :Roll:  
Szkoda, że nie zauważasz doświadczeń innych tu piszących, ich dokładnych wyliczeń itp. itd. Ale to już Twój "biznes".

_...i powodujesz często skutek odwrotny niż zamierzasz._ Masz z tym problem? Ja nie znam takich przypadków. Znam natomiast takich, którzy m.in. dzięki temu forum o Legalett wybudowali domy i są zadowoleni.

Proszę tylko jeszcze raz byś przestał mi i innym ubliżać, pisać nieprawdę, manipulować informacjami... Po co to robisz? Czemu i komu ma służyć taka Twoja postawa? Chcesz się czymś wykazać, zaistnieć, dowartościować się kosztem innych...? To jest forum dla budujących, a nie poradnia zdrowia...

Trolizm to choroba i przykro mi, że Ciebie ona dopadła, współczuję.
http://tuitam.7.forumer.com/a/troll-...ja_post22.html
Pozdrawiam życząc zdrowia[/b]

----------


## Piotr O.

Henryk w liście z 25 Wrz 2009 06:50 poruszył bardzo ciekawy temat:
_Akumulację ciepła nawet w sposób bardziej efektywny można osiągnąć w inny sposób - stosując wodne zbiorniki akumulacyjne. W zbiorniku akumulacyjnym o pojemności np. 1000l (80cm x 80cm x 160cm) można zgromadzić więcej energii cieplnej niż w fundamencie płytowym. Co więcej zgromadzonym w dobrze zaizolowanym akumulatorze ciepłem możemy dowolnie dysponować (np. przechowując je na okres kilku kolejnych dni - ważne np. przy ogrzewaniu kotłem na drewno lub kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym)._
Doświadczenia niemieckie i kanadyjskie są bogate w przykłady zastosowania dodatkowego zbiornika - tzw. zbiornika buforowego. Sprawność instalacji grzewczej gazowej przy takim zbiorniku wzrasta z 30% do 70%. 
Jest on często instalowany na powrocie i dobrze sprawdza się w przypadku takich rozwiązań jak Legalett na gaz. Niestety wiedza większości polskich hydraulików jest na poziomie z przed 20 lat i nadal wielu z nich nie rozumie, że do ogrzania domu nie jest potrzebna duża ilość wody, grube rury...
Taki zbiornik buforowy jest chyba najprostszym rozwiązaniem. Być może są inne sposoby - na przykład odpowiednie zawory regulacyjne. 
Zagadnienie zbiornika buforowego potwierdza układ grzewczy z pompą cieplną, w którym zastosowany jest dodatkowy zbiornik lub jego rolę spełnia ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Reasumując - to czy Legalett na gaz może być podobnie oszczędny jak elektryczny zależy wg mnie od zastosowanej instalacji pieca gazowego (np. ze zbiornikiem buforowym).
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## MARTINA1

Śledzę sobie ten wątek i się zastanawiam . DYSKUSJA ZMIERZA KU NIESKOŃCZONOŚCI ...A może by tak poprostu podejść do tego tak :
1 kupuje ten co jest do tego przekonany i go na to stać 
2 styropian po 60 -latach - no nie -chcecie rzeczy niezniszczalne ? a niby dlaczego ma być bardziej trwały niż dach lub cokolwiek innego?(A Z  PEWNOŚCIĄ JEST)
3 STYROPIAN POD PŁYTĄ -akurat w przypadku domu z dobrym fukcjonującym drenażem ,o to martwiłabym się najmniej
4 a może by się skłonić ku znalezieniu, podpatrzeniu rozwiązań które  pomogą zwiększyć akumulacyjność (jakiś schemacik tego buforu)lub  pomogą zwiększyć ilość gromadzonej energii i takie tam  wynalazki....  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek131

Piotr chłopie ty coś wąchasz,wciągasz,żujesz,palisz? Co ty się tak uczepiłeś średnich rachunków za prąd , przecież ja nie pisałem o twoich średnich rachunkach za prąd tylko o tym ,że raz grzejesz całą drugą taryfę innym razem 5-6godz drugiej taryfy i niezależnie od tego jak grzejesz i w KTÓRYM ROKU grzejesz to średnio masz 250zł za ogrzewanie.Przecież dziesiąty raz pisze ,że cały czas niezależnie od wszystkich zmiennych piszesz ,że ci wychodzi ogrzewanie po 250 czy 260 na miesiąc.To co ty mi tu wciskasz jakieś głupoty ,że mam Cie przepraszać bo nie zauważyłem,że średnio cię kosztuje miesięcznie prąd 260zł ,jak to nie o to chodzi w ogóle, tylko o to ,że średnio cię tyle kosztuje niezależnie od tego jak mrożna była zima,ile grzałeś,w której taryfie i w którym to było roku.Co ja mam ci to narysować albo zaśpiewać?

----------


## HenoK

> Henryk w liście z 25 Wrz 2009 06:50 poruszył bardzo ciekawy temat:
> _Akumulację ciepła nawet w sposób bardziej efektywny można osiągnąć w inny sposób - stosując wodne zbiorniki akumulacyjne. W zbiorniku akumulacyjnym o pojemności np. 1000l (80cm x 80cm x 160cm) można zgromadzić więcej energii cieplnej niż w fundamencie płytowym. Co więcej zgromadzonym w dobrze zaizolowanym akumulatorze ciepłem możemy dowolnie dysponować (np. przechowując je na okres kilku kolejnych dni - ważne np. przy ogrzewaniu kotłem na drewno lub kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym)._
> Doświadczenia niemieckie i kanadyjskie są bogate w przykłady zastosowania dodatkowego zbiornika - tzw. zbiornika buforowego. Sprawność instalacji grzewczej gazowej przy takim zbiorniku wzrasta z 30% do 70%. 
> Jest on często instalowany na powrocie i dobrze sprawdza się w przypadku takich rozwiązań jak Legalett na gaz. Niestety wiedza większości polskich hydraulików jest na poziomie z przed 20 lat i nadal wielu z nich nie rozumie, że do ogrzania domu nie jest potrzebna duża ilość wody, grube rury...
> Taki zbiornik buforowy jest chyba najprostszym rozwiązaniem. Być może są inne sposoby - na przykład odpowiednie zawory regulacyjne. 
> Zagadnienie zbiornika buforowego potwierdza układ grzewczy z pompą cieplną, w którym zastosowany jest dodatkowy zbiornik lub jego rolę spełnia ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> Reasumując - to czy Legalett na gaz może być podobnie oszczędny jak elektryczny zależy wg mnie od zastosowanej instalacji pieca gazowego (np. ze zbiornikiem buforowym).


Z tymi zbiornikami akumulacyjnymi to nie do końca tak jak piszesz.
Duży zbiornik akumulacyjny jest w stanie zgromadzić znacznie więcej ciepła niż fundament grzewczy Legallet. Oczywiście można korzystać i z jednego i drugiego rodzaju akumulacji. Jednak akumulacja ciepła ma sens ekonomiczny wtedy, gdy okresowo mamy dostęp do tańszego ciepła. Może to być II taryfa energetyczna, kominek z płaszczem wodnym, kocioł na paliwo stałe. Akumulator ciepła pozwala w pełni efektywnie wykorzystać te źródła ciepła.
Oczywiście, żeby z tych możliwości skorzystać muszą być zainstalowane wodne agregaty grzewcze lub wodne ogrzewanie fundamentu grzewczego.
W przypadku kotła gazowego jest inny problem. Ponieważ kocioł jest źródłem ciepła do ogrzewania i do przygotowania ciepłej wody, zazwyczaj występuje duża dysproporcja pomiędzy mocą potrzebną do ogrzewania domu (mocą agregatów grzewczych), a mocą potrzebną do potrzeb przygotowania ciepłej wody, zwłaszcza w kotłach dwufunkcyjnych. W takim wypadku zastosowanie zbiornika akumulacyjnego pozwala na pracę kotła gazowego w długich cyklach przy znacznie wyższej średniej sprawności.
W przypadku pompy ciepła najlepszym sposobem ogrzewania jest wodne ogrzewanie płyty grzewczej - zapewnia ono niskotemperaturową pracę pompy ciepła. Zastosowanie zbiornika akumulacyjnego jest tutaj dużo mniej efektywne - konieczność pracy w wyższej temperaturze powoduje obniżenie COP pompy ciepła.

Zbiornik akumulacyjny doskonale sprawdza się także we współpracy z kolektorami słonecznymi.

----------


## anna2504

Panowie dajcie sobie po razie i nie zaśmiecajcie forum małymi awanturkami, gdyż osoby zainteresowane budową domu na "legalecie" są bardziej zainteresowane nowymi rozwiązaniami, które pozwolą obniżyć koszty eksploatacji domu, np. dotyczące ocieplenia ścian, dachu, zastosowania pompy powietrznej do ogrzewania wody użytkowej, itp.
Każdy dom ma inne właściwości i zastosowane rozwiązania, również wpływ na zużycie energii ma ustawienie domu w stosunku do stron świata, zatem niemożliwe jest porównywanie kosztów. 
Każdy sam niestety musi zadecydować o tym czym chce ogrzewać dom, jak go ocieplić. Jest to zależne od finansów jakimi dysponujemy, ale nie tylko, ważna też jest wygoda, bezpieczeństwo, itp.
Ja wybrałam legalett na prąd ze względu na konieczność poniesienia dodatkowych kosztów ciągnięcia gazu 40-50m, droższe agregaty gazowe, brak dodatkowych kosztów eksploatacji kotła gazowego (czyszczenie, konserwacja, kominiarz), nie wiszą mi w kotłowni dwa urządzenia tj. kocioł i zasobnik wody użytkowej a poza tym nikt nie będzie przekopywał mi działki jak stanie się coś z rurą gazową. Na etapie budowy każdy ma pewne obawy, tym bardziej, że nikt na etapie projektowanego domu nie jest w stanie wyliczyć kosztów zużycia energii lub gazu. Tak do końca nigdy nie wybierze się najlepszych rozwiązań, gdyż za chwilę wejdą nowe. I ja również mam takie wątpliwości, ale żeby mieć własny ukochany domek trzeba podjąć konkretne decyzje a nie doszukiwać się dziury w całym bo to prowadzi do nikąd!
Pozdrawiam,
Anna  :Wink2:

----------


## HenoK

> Na etapie budowy każdy ma pewne obawy, tym bardziej, że nikt na etapie projektowanego domu nie jest w stanie wyliczyć kosztów zużycia energii lub gazu.


To akurat nie do końca jest prawda. Pod pewnymi warunkami (np. ścisłe trzymanie się rozwiązań projektowych) z dosyć dużą dokładnością mozna policzyć zużycie energii do ogrzewania domu, a stąd już niedaleko do kosztów ogrzewania różnymi źródłami ciepła.

----------


## MARTINA1

Wrócę do jednego z tematów i odkrycia Tomka 131 i wcześniej Browara. Proszę o odpowiedź - Piotrze O. jesteś współpracownikiem legalettu ?

----------


## anna2504

> Napisał anna2504
> 
> Na etapie budowy każdy ma pewne obawy, tym bardziej, że nikt na etapie projektowanego domu nie jest w stanie wyliczyć kosztów zużycia energii lub gazu.
> 
> 
> To akurat nie do końca jest prawda. Pod pewnymi warunkami (np. ścisłe trzymanie się rozwiązań projektowych) z dosyć dużą dokładnością mozna policzyć zużycie energii do ogrzewania domu, a stąd już niedaleko do kosztów ogrzewania różnymi źródłami ciepła.


No tak, źle się wyraziłam - powinno być nie znalazłam nikogo kto podjął by się wyliczenia zużycie energii do ogrzewania domu na etapie projektowanego domu (ani wykonawca, ani firma legalett, ani architekt). Może jest jakaś firma, która się zajmuje takimi wyliczeniami? Ja się na tym nie znam (wszak jestem tylko blondynką   :Wink2:  ) Proszę o informację. 
Pozdrawiam,
Anna  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek131

No właśnie Piotr odpowiedz czy nadal jesteś współpracownikiem firmy Legalett?
Poza tym, po co my się w ogóle dochodzimy ile ty płacisz za prąd,może z grubsza spróbujemy to wyliczyć.Mnie wyszło na szybko (jak się mylę to mnie popraw) ,że starczy ci grzania na 4 godz dziennie w drugiej taryfie średnio  :Lol:  Ty masz chyba 8KW agregaty jak dobrze pamiętam,HenoK policzyłby czy można ogrzać twój dom grzejąc w nim średnio 4 godz dziennie.Parametry twojego domu są znane,bo chyba parę razy o nich pisałeś.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
_...bo chyba parę razy o nich pisałeś._ 
To zdanie bardzo dobrze odzwierciedla poziom autora tych słów.

Za namową Anny (anna2504):
_Panowie dajcie sobie po razie i nie zaśmiecajcie forum małymi awanturkami, gdyż osoby zainteresowane budową domu na "legalecie" są bardziej zainteresowane nowymi rozwiązaniami._ oraz Martyny (?MARTINA1): ...DYSKUSJA ZMIERZA KU NIESKOŃCZONOŚCI... 
pozwolę sobie na przemilczenie przez jakiś czas bezsensownych listów Tomka.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Martina1 poczytaj wcześniejsze listy, a znajdziesz odpowiedź. Nie mam czasu, chęci i potrzeby powtarzać wielokrotnie tego samego. Nie bądź tak leniwa jak Tomasz.   :smile:

----------


## MARTINA1

Piotrze po to pytam CIĘ WPROST ,byś mógł mi odpowiedzieć. Mam nadzieję ,że się doczekam odpowiedzi .  :big grin:

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anna2504
> 
> ...


Ja się podjąłem i wyliczyłem, a raczej założyłem sobie pewien poziom który chcę osiągnąć i do niego dążyłem i mi się udało  :smile:  Są programy OCZ, i inne do liczenia certyfikatów, naprawdę da się to policzyć z dosyć dużą dokładnością.
Być może nie do końca podszedłem do tego profesjonalnie, i nie przeliczałem każdego cm styro na czas zwrotu, ale myślę że w całym rozrachunku mi się to opłaci... Dla domu 100m2 bez drugiej taryfy, płacić za ogrzewanie prądem 350zł średnio miesięcznie w okresie grzewczym to chyba nie tragedia, co ?
A dodam że u mnie okres grzewczy trwa zdecydowanie krócej, jeszcze się nie zaczął, i na razie nie ma na niego widoku, a skończył się z końcem marca  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK policzyłby czy można ogrzać twój dom grzejąc w nim średnio 4 godz dziennie.Parametry twojego domu są znane,bo chyba parę razy o nich pisałeś.


Na innym forum zadano takie pytanie :



> -czy Pan wie ile kWh się traci przez wyliczanie zapotrzebowania i stosowanie mniejszej mocy jednostkowej w domach lepiej izolowanych?


W tej sytuacji nie wiem czy moge takie rzeczy liczyć  :wink: . Jeszcze z torbami pójdę za zużyte przy tym kWh   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek131

Martina jeśli jest jakieś niewygodne pytanie to najprościej powiedzieć ,że na takim poziomie albo z tym panem o takim poziomie to ja nie będę rozmawiał.No iście marketing Samoobrony  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Chwila przeczekania i jak temat przyschnie to znowu L jest najlepszy na świecie i zawsze płacisz 260zł lub mniej ,obojętne co by się nie działo , L ustrzeże cie nawet przed podwyżkami cen energii , zawsze będziesz płacić 260zł.Cud Panie cud  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MARTINA1

Ale wiesz że ja nie odpuszczam ! Pytanie ponowię ,bo dziwna wydaje mi się ta nagła niedspozycyjność......

Dla mnie jasne LEGALETT  jest dobry ,tylko koszt  fundamentu i opłat prądu może nie być tak  bardzo korzystny jak chcemy się liczyć z kaską .....
Z drugiej zaś strony wiele zalet.

----------


## tomek131

HenoK ,może gdybyś dysponował chwilą przelicz z grubsza czy 4 godz dziennie wystarczy by ogrzać dom Legalettem , oczywiście nie przy temp plus 10 ,bo wtedy pewnie starczy

----------


## lakusz

> HenoK ,może gdybyś dysponował chwilą przelicz z grubsza czy 4 godz dziennie wystarczy by ogrzać dom Legalettem , oczywiście nie przy temp plus 10 ,bo wtedy pewnie starczy


nie do mnie ale odpowiem 

u mnie 4 h wystarcza do temp ok -5st, później włączałem na 5h i starczało do -10, poniżej już dopalałem kominkiem  :wink:

----------


## tomek131

To w/g mnie super,tyle że ty masz bardzo,bardzo dobrze docieplony dom.Masz reku i solary?Sorry pewne już było ,ale trochę ciężko tak za każdym razem przeszukiwać różne wątki żeby sprawdzić czy ktoś ma np rekuperator

----------


## MARTINA1

PIOTRZE O. zmieniałeś swój post 3x (ten z 30.09.2009 z 13.05) zmiany o 13.35  już po moim poście  z trywialnym pytankiem do Ciebie 
 CZY JESTEŚ WSPÓŁPRACOWNIKIEM LEGALETTU ? 
 oczywiście nie odpowiedziałeś  i napisałeś,, nie bądż tak leniwa jak Tomasz ''. 
No, pięknie- zmanipulowany tekścik  dużo  lepiej później  wygląda ? 
 Z kogo Ty wała robisz ? 
DASZ RADĘ  ODPOWIEDZIEĆ NA TO PROSTE PYTANIE  I TO DRUGIE TEŻ ?
i   tylko mi tu nie wyjeżdżaj ,że nie miło Cię pytam  i dyskutować nie możesz ,bo niekulturalnie  i takie tam bzdety......

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Uporządkujmy dla jasności pewne sprawy. 
*Po pierwsze*: Piszemy tu na forum w temacie: *Legalett - doświadczenia mieszkańców*. Temat jasno określa czego powinny dotyczyć nasze listy.
*Po drugie:* pisanie na forum i nie tylko na forum wymaga *ogólnie przyjętych zasad kultury.*
Martina niestety znana jest dobrze w innych wątkach z braku kultury.
Świadczy o tym m.in. fragment odpowiedzi na Jej list:
_Rozumiem, że forum daje pewną anonimowość i poczucie swobody jednak są granice. Zwłaszcza tutaj gdzie większość dyskusji jest merytorycznych, pomocnych i na temat. Moim zdaniem powinien się tym administrator zająć. Obrażać ludzi bo mają do czegoś przekonanie i napisali swoje zdanie? To się nazywa brak kultury i dobrego wychowania. Ktoś tu miał dużą dozę cierpliwości i dystansu, że nie zripostował ostrzej tego nienawistnego bełkotu. Ale może i dobrze po co karmić trola._ http://forum.muratordom.pl/domy-kana...t82592-180.htm
*Po trzecie* - do Martyny: 
Poprawianie tekstu na forum jest rzeczą zwykłą. Aby można było np. poprawić literówki stworzono taką możliwość każdemu przez 30 minut od napisania. Poprawiając swój tekst robiłem kilka innych rzeczy i trwało kilka minut, więc nie wiedziałem, że pisaliśmy jednocześnie. A Ty zaraz węszysz manipulacje i inne sensacje...  :sad: 
*Reasumując*, aby było jasne, z szacunku dla innych oraz siebie: 
będę starał się odpisywać (nie mam obowiązku czy przymusu), jeśli:
- będzie to dotyczyło tematu forum,
- nie pisałem o tym wcześniej (lub przez ostatnie 2 lata dla osób nowych  :smile:  ) 
- będzie pisane z zachowaniem odpowiedniej kultury.
Jeśli komuś to nie odpowiada niech koresponduje na temat *Legalett - doświadczenia mieszkańców* z innymi lub stworzy sobie inny temat.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## MARTINA1

Primo : nie odpowiedziałeś wprost na moje pytanie 
Secundo : ogólnie przyjęte zasady kultury ( zastosowałeś to w całej rozciągłości podając cytaty wybrane mające udowadniać mój jej brak - a tam też spotkałam się z zakamuflowaną przedstawicielką firmy)
 I  Twoją wyższość (niby taki grzeczny i miły ) 
MÓJ PANIE NIE WAZELINUJĘ ZA KASĘ ! 
PRZEDSTAWICIEL LEGALETU (nie wiem czy jeszcze ...)
I jak ma się to do etyki firmy ?
do konkretnych sytuacji konkretne słowa 
 Dopisz brakujące słowa  do awatarka - przedstawiciel firmy czy jak cię tam zwał, a nie lukruj mi tu o kulturze ....
I jeszcze jedno   dla mnie szokiem ilość zakamuflowanych pluskiew na tym forum (a co  odwaga na wagę złota jest?) (dotyczy przedstawicieli  firm )

----------


## tomek131

Piotrze skończ już z tymi dziecinnymi tekstami kto jest grzeczny a kto niegrzeczny.Są ludzie, których krew zalewa na ukryty marketing ,którego tu pełno.Należę do nich ja i jak widać Martina.
Tak więc ja również ponawiam pytanie-czy i w jakim stopniu jesteś Piotrze współpracownikiem firmy Legalett?

----------


## MARTINA1

Proponuję  nowy wątek; 
 takie  miejsce (listę) do umieszczania na niej tych  Firmowych ,którzy nie piszą (kto i co , a później wychodzi, że jakaś ''firma ' chciała się podzielić ,,doświadczeniem "'
sami też mogą się  zgłaszać .....jak kogoś reprezentują 
bo zdarza się tak ,że ktoś tu siedzi od 2003 i część postów wykasowana (tak hipotetycznie bez wskazania na osobę ) i  trzeba jakieś śledztwo prowadzić ...
Kto założy ?  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek131

Czyżby Piotr zniknął z forum
Halo!Piotrze! Pytanie nadal pozostaje aktualne-czy i w jakim charakterze współpracujesz z firmą Legalett?

----------


## anna2504

wracam po kilku dniach na forum a tu tylko chłam! ' :Evil: '
Tragedia, ludzie opanujcie się i pozwólcie dzielić się doświadczeniami tym co użytkują legalett z tymi którzy chcą z tej technologii skorzystać. 
Najgorzej jak się znajdzie dwóch takich co... niestety księżyca nie ukradli, ale za to chcą dom za darmo wybudować i doszukują się dziury w całym!!! Inteligentny człowiek potrafi z tej masy wybrać informacje prawdziwe, czego i Wam życzę!
Pozdrawiam,
Anna ' :big grin: '

----------


## MARTINA1

O święte oburzenie ! Zaiste tytuł wątku  był  ,,legalett doświadczenia mieszkańców " . Problem w tym ,że i naganiacz  tu był ..... Nie byłoby sprawy gdyby otwarcie firmę promował . Zresztą pan nauczyciel na priwa do mnie napisał  i to mną wstrząsneło .....
 LUBIĘ FACETÓW Z JAJAMI , NIE JAJA Z FACETAMI ! 
a  tak w ogóle zajęta jestem , okazji nie szukam . 
 Nie chcę wybudować najtaniej ,a najlepiej , a to duża różnica 
 A tak w ogóle to matronowaty styl źle znoszę ....

----------


## MARTINA1

AAA  i jeszcze jedno droga Pani   :Wink2:   - INTELIGENTNY CZŁOWIEK   potrafi  też czytać ze zrozumieniem ....
 Mam  jakieś przeczucie że  to jakies wcielenie Piotra O.  jest - może się mylę ...może nie ...
*Tajną fuchę nie łatwo odwalać jest  jak zostanie zdemaskowana*.[/u]

----------


## HenoK

> Proponuję  nowy wątek; 
>  takie  miejsce (listę) do umieszczania na niej tych  Firmowych ,którzy nie piszą (kto i co , a później wychodzi, że jakaś ''firma ' chciała się podzielić ,,doświadczeniem "'
> sami też mogą się  zgłaszać .....jak kogoś reprezentują 
> bo zdarza się tak ,że ktoś tu siedzi od 2003 i część postów wykasowana (tak hipotetycznie bez wskazania na osobę ) i  trzeba jakieś śledztwo prowadzić ...
> Kto założy ?


Nie wiem czy wiesz, każdy może taki wątek założyć.
Wystarczy wybrać przycisk "Nowy temat".
Możesz zacząć od siebie. Napisz pare ciekawych rzeczy : gdzie pracujesz, gdzie mieszkasz, za jakimi firmami współpracujesz lub współpracowałaś, w jakim celu odwiedzasz Forum, możesz też podać adres poczty elektronicznej, nr telefonu. Dla pełnego szczęścia Forumowiczów brakuje jeszcze twojego prawdziwego imienia i nazwiska oraz adresu. 
Jak Ci się spodoba taka mała publiczna "spowiedź"?

----------


## MARTINA1

tekst poniżej

----------


## MARTINA1

A i owszem .... Nie prowokuj ,bo w TY akurat problemów z czytaniem i rozumieniem tekstu nie masz ....
To bardzo proste jest : 
jak jest przyczyna są i skutki 
Odniosłam się do konkretnych przypadków ,bo nie uważam ,by uczciwe było występowanie w imieniu firmy z pozycji - to ja wasz kolega
*Takie zabiegi marketingowe to chwyty poniżej pasa*
 i bez dorabiania mi tu ideologii proszę bo dobrze wiesz ze nie o spowiedż publiczną tu chodzi ,a *o jasność sytuacji i uczciwość*
 Niestety ja nawet chcąc nie podchodzę pod kryteria  do umieszczenia na liście .
 1 przymierzam się do budowy domu
2 pogłębiam tu nabytą wiedzę 
3 z nikim  nie współpracuję ,nie współpracowałam w przeszłości 
4 moje wykształcenie też tu pod nic nie podchodzi
I nie tragizuj nie chodziło o wszystkie- dane ta odrobina prywatności by została

----------


## HenoK

> Niestety ja nawet chcąc nie podchodzę pod kryteria  do umieszczenia na liście .
>  1 przymierzam się do budowy domu
> 2 pogłębiam tu nabytą wiedzę 
> 3 z nikim  nie współpracuję ,nie współpracowałam w przeszłości 
> 4 moje wykształcenie też tu pod nic nie podchodzi
> I nie tragizuj nie chodziło o wszystkie- dane ta odrobina prywatności by została


To co piszesz, nie załatwia problemu.
1. W tej chwili przymierzasz się do budowy, jednak np. za rok będziesz w jej trakcie. Siłą rzeczy będziesz musiała wybrać określone technologie, być może dostaniesz korzystne rabaty. Jak wtedy traktować Twoje wypowiedzi? 
2. Każdy, kto buduje w mniejszym lub większym stopniu pogłębia swoją wiedzę. Uważam, że tą wiedzą należy się dzielić. Ja np. od prawie roku zająłem się świadectwami energetycznymi. Czy w związku z tym mam nie odzywać się, gdy widzę krytyczne wypowiedzi na ten temat, często na dodatek mijające się z prawdą ?
Zgodnie z Twoją filozofią powinienem. 
3 i 4. No tego już nie jestem taki pewien. Żyjesz na pustyni? Z pewnością masz jakieś wykształcenie, gdzieś pracujesz, z czyichś usług korzystasz, masz określone doświadczenie życiowe. Na tym Forum poruszane są bardzo różne tematy, nie tylko budowlane. Nigdy nie wypowiadałaś się z sprawach bezpośrednio związanych ze swoją pracą? Czy wtedy wyraźnie zaznaczasz, swój zawód, wykształcenie, doświadczenie? Wątpię.

Czyich opinii na Forum oczekujesz? Kompletnych laików? Kto miałby na te pytania odpowiadać? Za każdym razem jak ktoś odpowiada ma pokazywać swoje CV?

----------


## MARTINA1

To bardzo proste NIKOGO NIE UDAWAĆ . Wpisać sobie np. doradca tego i tego i basta (lub jak tam ktoś chce). I wiadomo wtedy ten konkretny temat to,, specjalizacja''  i tyle 
bez dorabiania ideologii. A takie sobie opiniowanie na forum bez papierów też  ma rację bytu . Wiesz dobrze o co w tym konkretnym przypadku poszło , nie sciemniaj  i nie odchodź od sedna sprawy ją rozdrabniając. Zgodnie z moją filozofią 
uczciwie jest przedstawić się......zwłaszcza jak ktoś  pyta, bo nie chodziło mi prywatnie o Piotra. O. tylko o jego  firmowy status.............
lata pracy  na tym forum  ....
 Ukryty marketing  , etyka i  takie tam obce pojęcia

----------


## HenoK

> To bardzo proste NIKOGO NIE UDAWAĆ .


To dlaczego zamiast imienia i nazwiska używasz nicku? To też forma udawania. Nieprawdaż?

----------


## MARTINA1

Chcesz udowodnić swoje racje - nie możesz ,bo  w tym przypadku jej nie masz . Jak coś jest czarne nie białe - to niezależnie jak będziesz się starał takim pozostanie . Bardzo niefachowa obrona kolegi .Koniec w tym nudnym temacie  ciągniętym z pewnością na zamówienie .....
JAASNE JAKAŚ TAM ETYKA .... NO PROBLEM - ważne że się towar sprzedaje...
  I  co najlepsze w tym wszystkim to ja jestem ZA taką płytką ot cała paranoja...
Co do nicku to kwestia umownego występowania na forum całej grupy  i nie ten casus .

----------


## tomek131

Jak sobie to forum czasem przeglądam, to ja byłem wybitnie uprzejmy wobec Piotra i innych(już wy wiecie o kogo chodzi)marketingowców.Takie coś co poniżej mnie się w oko rzuciło.
Piotra przegoniliśmy jak widać,ciekawe pod jakim nowym wcieleniem się pojawi.





Hehe i już na mazurach, laptopik, piwko, zimno ;(. Gościu zwany Piotrem O. kilkakrotnie zwracali już ci uwagę na tym forum, że zabronione jest stosowanie marketingu w tym dziale, a ty się ciągle tutaj pchasz, teraz pewnie pod dwoma nickami (to się nazywa schizofrenia), przestań mnie irytować to ja uczę takich jak ty czym się ten marketing konsumuje. Ty nie umiesz, chcesz tylko zarobić, już dałeś tą swoją smętną wstawkę o technologii, czyli nawet moje pisanie, nie rób tego bo się ośmieszysz nic Ci nie dało. Nie dasz ludziom spokoju będziesz im ten kit wkręcał bo Ci za to płacą, rozumiem ALE NIE W TYM DZIALE. Rób to tam gdzie można się reklamować. Cholera nawet spokojnie poczytać nie można wiedzy troszkę skonsumować, bo zawsze się trafi jakiś Piotr O. od legalletu i gotowych ścianek, żeby swoje produkty sprzedawać ;(. Pozakłada kilka kont i sam do siebie pisze ... żałosne. Wykup czas antenowy, daj zarobić np. mnie, ja Ci zrobię tą kampanię jak cię stać, pamiętaj w czasach profesjonalizmu a dotąd jakbyś nie zrozumiał jeszcze, już doszliśmy amatorszczyzna to tylko strata czasu i dziwię muratorowi, że takich gości jak ty w 2 osobach nie pogoni na cztery wiatry, boś tylko amator i to jeszcze bez podstawowej wiedzy. Zrobiłeś właśnie to co napisałem post wyżej, czyli zameldowałeś wszystko co wiesz, wszystko co chcesz sprzedać, tylko w takim opakowywaniu nikt tego nie kupi cenę pomijam.
Jak ja nie lubię amatorów, coś okropnego. Daj betoniastemu i Heniowi spokój, mają wiedzę, tworzą to forum, lubię ich czytać, piszą na temat nic nie reklamują, a TY robisz odwrotnie i na dodatek nieumiejętnie. Amatorom mówę zdecydowanie NIE !!!

----------


## tomek131

Czy są tu jeszcze jacyś normalni użytkownicy systemu Legalett ,którzy mogliby się podzielić swoimi kosztami działania systemu i jego funkcjonalnością (lub nie).Bo dyskusji było sporo kilka wpisów jakiś ludzi z jednym postem,że Legalett super ,ale rzeczywistych użytkowników (nie licząc naganiacza Piotra) jakoś niewielu?

----------


## HenoK

> Czy są tu jeszcze jacyś normalni użytkownicy systemu Legalett ,którzy mogliby się podzielić swoimi kosztami działania systemu i jego funkcjonalnością (lub nie).Bo dyskusji było sporo kilka wpisów jakiś ludzi z jednym postem,że Legalett super ,ale rzeczywistych użytkowników (nie licząc naganiacza Piotra) jakoś niewielu?


Po nagonce jaką razem z Martiną1 zrobiłeś w tym wątku, wątpię czy ktokolwiek zechce się dzielić swoimi doświadczeniami w tej sprawie. Gdy ktoś się odezwie, to pewnie i tak zostanie przez Was mianowany kolejnym wcieleniem Piotra O.

----------


## mariusz d.

Też tak myślę jak Henok. Zrobił się straszny zament i śmietnik na ostatnich stronach tego forum. Myślę, że kazdy rozgarniety uzytkownik forum potrafił wybrać infrmację istotną dla siebie. Prawie każdy kto posiada legalett może umieścić sie na liście współpracowników Legalett i służyć pomocą innym. Sam miałem taki zamiar ale z braku czasu odpuścilem sobie ten temat bo żadnej gratyfikacji z tego nie ma. Zaplaciłem tyle co inni  czyli satndardową cenę za m2 i tylko tyle urwało się co utargowałem. 

Pozdrawiam Mariusz

----------


## MARTINA1

*............TAAK NAGONKA BYŁA I NAGANIACZ UCIEKŁ ......
tak mogę podsumować Twe stwierdzenia . Przerysowujesz i to celowo sytuację.Stronka   ma  dużo osłon więc  ludzie czytają .... 
obecnie jak zostali zrobieni w bambuko* ......
 Już TY SIĘ NIE BÓJ O WPISY , nie posądzaj innych o strach ... bo czemuż tak źle myślisz o innych......
 Jak ktoś będzie miał coś do powiedzenia w temacie to powie , nie zdezerteruje ..........
 Tylko jedna wątpliwość mnie dopada  może nie jest tak różowo ? MOŻE NIE MA SIĘ CZYM CHWALIĆ ? .....
 I tylko przykre  jedno: o etyce ani słowa , ukryty marketing też nie razi i tylko my pogromcy - super interesu .... TO ZNACZY  CZŁOWIEK NIE MA MOŻLIWOŚCI DOTARCIA DO OBIEKTYWNYCH INFORMACJI ......,  bo kolega okazał się.......,, doradcą '', a mi chodziło o KOWALSKIEGO TEGO ZWYKŁEGO KTÓRY NIKOGO NIE UDAJE...,bo nie ma on w tym  interesu 
*Uderz w stół nożyce sie odezwą* .....

----------


## tomek131

Wiesz HenoK ,jak ktoś nie zna się na budownictwie,rozpatruje różne aspekty i przypadkiem zaczyna czytać takie marketingowe posty jak PiotraO, to może w swojej nieświadomości i naiwność spowodowanej często swoją własną uczciwością i przyzwoitością skusić się na takie marketingowe naganiactwo , a potem żałować bo decyzja taka jest w zasadzie nieodwracalna i wiąże się często z wydaniem oszczędnośći całego życia plus jeszcze kredyt na 20lat.Stąd uważam ,że takie coś powinno być tropione i z całą bezwzględnością likwidowane.
Tobie jest prościej bo jesteś fachowcem i bez znaczenia jest co piszą ponieważ sam doskonale potrafisz oddzielić w tym temacie ziarno od plew,ale wiele osób które czyta to forum nie ma pojęcia o budownictwie i może z łatwością pod wpływem pewnego rodzaju marketingu zrobić coś czego póżniej będzie żałować.

----------


## tomek131

Jak pisałem to nie widziałem postu Martiny,ale to w zasadzie niczego nie zmienia

----------


## MARTINA1

Wierz mi Mariuszu D. że  w opcję pracy za darmo latami bez gratyfikacji jakiejkolwiek WIERZYĆ NIE MOGĘ , jeśli tak jest to CUUDA .... ,bo to jednak nie komuna , żaden zakon jest - a firma - zusy , pity itp. taka jest rzeczywistość w Polsce....
 i raczej każdego z nas ona dotyczy...  :Wink2:

----------


## MARTINA1

I jeszcze jedno Piotr.O. miał możliwość przedstawienia siebie , udzielenia odpowiedzi na pytanie - Czy jest przedstawicielem firmy?
NIE ODPOWIEDZIAŁ  w zamian przysłał mi wiadomości na priwa (w publicznej dyskusji prywatnie ? )
Jedna była miła i słodka ,że wszystko mi prywatnie wyjaśni ,druga już  mniej  zapytał o problemy  czy mam z sobą i w rodzinie ? że się  Go czepiam ...........
No cóż ......
To niech mi ktoś wyjaśni dlaczego to ja mam się tłumaczyć....., bo nie pytam już gdzie jest ?

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, faktycznie wątek tak paskudnie się zaśmiecił... Jak sama szukałam jakiś czas temu informacji np. na temat rekuperatorów i panowie wyjeżdżali z osobistymi uwagami, insynuacjami itp., że ten, czy ów są współpracownikami firm naprawdę nie sprzyjało to ani lekturze, ani popularności wątku, a ja tylko się wkurzałam na stracony czas.
Myślę, że czas odpuścić. Piotr jest zadowolony z tego co ma i tyle, a nawet jesli dostaje premie za każdy domek w technologii legalett na podkarpaciu to umówmy się - jest ich 4 łącznie z jego. Nie przesadzajmy. 
A legalett jest wygodny, jak każde nowoczesne ogrzewanie - bez dwóch zdań. I nawet fajne jest to, że nie ma tych okurzonych grzejników. Pytanie tylko, dlaczego to tyle kosztuje? Myślę, że można znaleźć inne rozwiązania, ale czy to będzie dużo tańsze? U nas deweloper sprzedaje stan surowy za 290 - 300 tys, domki 120 - 130 m2. To nam wyszło podobnie, ale różnica w materiałach nieporównywalna (np. dachówka ceramiczna, styropian 20cm, instalacja wentylacji mechanicznej, kominek). w każdym razie uprzejmie proszę dajcie sobie spokój.

----------


## MARTINA1

Z wypowiedzi widać że dobrze znasz Piotra O.  Ty  już dokonałaś wyboru... Jak   bardzo  cenne jest Twe doświadczenie z rekuperatorami  nie interesuje mnie to . Za to spotkałam Cię w ciekawym wątku   *Praefa domy z keramzytu - doświadczenia mieszkańców  i wypowiedzi ....-
szkoda, że tego nie zacytujesz  POLECAM !*bo tam akurat jest na temat i w sytuacji analogicznej...

DZIWNYM TRAFEM ZARZUTY DLA  PIOTRA O. BYŁY TE SAME
 a te peany i porównanie do  szajsowatej  deweloperki to określę tylko tak każda pliszka swój ogon chwali ....(.(zwłaszcza jak kasę wywali - to tak rymnęło mi się soorki czysty przypadek))

----------


## HenoK

> Z wypowiedzi widać że dobrze znasz Piotra O.  Ty  już dokonałaś wyboru... Jak   bardzo  cenne jest Twe doświadczenie z rekuperatorami  nie interesuje mnie to . Za to spotkałam Cię w ciekawym wątku   *Praefa domy z keramzytu - doświadczenia mieszkańców  i wypowiedzi ....-
> szkoda, że tego nie zacytujesz  POLECAM !*bo tam akurat jest na temat i w sytuacji analogicznej...
> 
> DZIWNYM TRAFEM ZARZUTY DLA  PIOTRA O. BYŁY TE SAME
>  a te peany i porównanie do  szajsowatej  deweloperki to określę tylko tak każda pliszka swój ogon chwali ....(.(zwłaszcza jak kasę wywali - to tak rymnęło mi się soorki czysty przypadek))


Tak jak wcześniej pisałem. Według Tomka i Martiny, każdy kto na tym Forum pisze to przedstawiciel jakiejś firmy.czerpiący z tego pisania korzyści. 
W ten sposób skutecznie odstraszacie innych do dzielenia się swoim doświadczeniem.
Nikt nie lubi, gdy poświęca swój czas, aby pomóc innym, a potem zostaje przez innych obsmarowany.

Ten dział nazwany został "Wymiana doświadczeń". Proponuję do tego zakresu ograniczyć swoje wypowiedzi. Inaczej traci on jakikolwiek sens.
Nie jest tak, że przy budowie domu ktoś podejmuje decyzję na podstawie wypowiedzi na forum i to jednego użytkownika. Każdy ma swój rozum i potrafi odsiać prawdę od marketingowej papki. Jeżeli ma wątpliwości może skorzystać z opinii fachowców (niekoniecznie na tym, czy innych Forach internetowych).

----------


## MARTINA1

*LUBISZ PRZEJASKRAWIAĆ* ! - katarzyna p3 jest na etapie płyty i tu może się pochwalić* doświadczeniem* ...
 jaka powierzchnia , jaka cena  i raczej tyle ....[/b]

----------


## tomek131

HenoK wiesz ,że cenię twoje zdanie,ale to jest wątek wymiana doświadczeń,ale wymiana doświadczen a naganiactwo w wykonaniu PiotraO to coś zupełnie innego.Pamiętam jak wychwalał Praefę jakie to doskonałe ,a elektryka, tylko kabelki powsuwać.A Katarzyna pisze nam ,że ta elektryka ją 3razy drożej przez to wsuwanie kabelków kosztowała.I to jest wymiana doświadczeń.Zrobiłam Praefą podoba mi się to i to ,ale to jest do kitu.Katarzyna tak właśnie napisała.Dodała również ,że ściana nie jest wcale tak idealnie równa.Na pierwszy rzut oka widać ,że pisze normalna osoba która zrobiła taki system i WYMIENIA SIĘ DOŚWIADCZENIAMI.I jest to absolutnie normalne co pisze , bo nie ma systemów idealnych.Ale w opinii Piotra czy czy ludzi z wątku Luszowickiego (zaraz tu przybiegną bo wymieniłem ich) Praefa i Legalett są absolutnie cudowne,najlepsze,pozbawione wad i do tego najtańsze-może ktoś pamięta jak próbowali mnie przekonać,wymyślali od kłamców ,że niemożliwym jest zbudowanie stanu deweloperskiego za 2000-2100zł w tradycyjnej technologii (bo to za dużo odstawało od cen jakie proponują wykonawcy Praefy I Legalettu czyli 2800za metr).
Ale może dość już faktycznie tego gadania,Kolejne naganianie zostało wyszukane i mam nadzieję zlikwidowane.Czekamy na opinie innych użytkowników systemu.Ja ze swojej strony przepraszam,za zabrane miejsce na wątku w celach nie związanych z wymianą doświadczeń,ale mam uczulenie po prostu na coś takiego.

----------


## MARTINA1

Obrońco sprzedawców !
Może wreszcie do Ciebie dotrze , To nie my prowadziliśmy *ukryty marketing* i nieetyczny jest ten co się nim posługiwał. 
Nie my , którzy to ,,odsłoniliśmy" jesteśmy tutaj do stawiania pod ścianę. 
*HIPOKRYZJA* -  którą sie posługujesz tłumacząc cały ten przypadek poraża . 

,, *Wszyscy otrafią odróżnić marketingową papkę "- jak widać po dyskusji NIE  , bo długi czas działało W FORMIE UKRYTEJ .........*

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Ale w opinii Piotra czy czy ludzi z wątku Luszowickiego (zaraz tu przybiegną bo wymieniłem ich) Praefa i Legalett są absolutnie cudowne,najlepsze,pozbawione wad i do tego najtańsze-może ktoś pamięta jak próbowali mnie przekonać,wymyślali od kłamców ,że niemożliwym jest zbudowanie stanu deweloperskiego za 2000-2100zł w tradycyjnej technologii (bo to za dużo odstawało od cen jakie proponują wykonawcy Praefy I Legalettu czyli 2800za metr).


Oczywiście mamy się nie odzywać, jak nas atakujesz na forum, gdzie zazwyczaj się nie udzielamy! To byłoby Ci na rękę - najlepiej kogoś obgadać za plecami.

Człowieku, ty powinieneś naprawdę brać jakieś proszki. Gdzie napisaliśmy, że Legalett jest fantastyczny? Przecież my go jeszcze nie używamy  :smile:  Ale co tam - lepiej wmówić ludziom, którzy nie byli na naszym Dzienniku, że jesteśmy marketingowcami z Legalettu, a nasz dom to w ogóle wirtualny jest.

Dla wszystkich, którzy chcą się przekonać, jak jest naprawdę - wejdźcie na nasz dziennik i poczytajcie. Chcieliśmy się podzielić radością wybudowania domu, a zepsuł ją jakiś frustrat, który nie chce słyszeć nawet, że komuś się udało i ma swoją wymarzoną chatkę.

Tak na marginesie, Tomek był przez nas kilka razy zapraszany na budowę, aby przekonał się, ze dom stoi, dotknął, pooglądał, itd. Nie skorzystał - mamy wrażenie, że w ogóle tego nie chciał. Jego jedynym zadaniem jest sianie zamętu - i to w tej najgorszej postacie. Koniec i kropka.

Tomku, dobra rada - znajdź sobie jakieś stałe zajęcie, dziewczynę, hobby - to pomaga. Naprawdę.

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich normalnych i zapraszamy do lektury naszego dziennika.

----------


## tomek131

A świstak siedzi......
Piotr też podobnie mówił........  :Lol: 
A jaka natychmiastowa reakcja,musicie bardzo na bieżąco śledzić wątek...
Mam nadzieję ,że podzielicie się tutaj doświadczeniami z odpalenia L(nie palicie jeszcze ,nie suszycie nic?)

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> A świstak siedzi......
> Piotr też podobnie mówił........ 
> A jaka natychmiastowa reakcja,musicie bardzo na bieżąco śledzić wątek...
> Mam nadzieję ,że podzielicie się tutaj doświadczeniami z odpalenia L(nie palicie jeszcze ,nie suszycie nic?)


Nie, nie będziemy się dzielić doświadczeniami. Przez Ciebie doszliśmy do wniosku, że już nie warto wchodzić na to forum. Zauważyłeś, że odkąd robisz tutaj burdel, to nie ma żadnej merytorycznej dyskusji? I nie będzie. Żegnamy.

----------


## MARTINA1

Tomku  uważam ,że  obrałeś zły cel jeśli chodzi o Elę i Marka z Dziennika Luszowickiego. W ten sposób  robisz im niezasłużoną przykrość  i nerwówkę . Uważam że to akurat nie fair .Mieli to szczęście ,że poszło wszystko po ich myśli  i mają  szybko domek ... (bo skopać można i w tej technologii)
 Jeśli chodzi o marketing to akurat tego nie można im zarzucić .I nie dlatego że ich lubię , doceniłam Ich  wybór małego domu .Przyjęli pewną umowną konwencję pisania dziennika  i stąd jego styl .....

----------


## tomek131

Skoro tak mówisz....Kończmy już te dysputy, a wszyscy naganiacze i marketingowcy niech mają się na bacznośći.
Niechaj już ten wątek służy swojemu celowi.Amen. 
P.S Jeśli ktokolwiek poczuł się urażony jakąkolwiek moją wypowiedzią bo była niesłuszna (np ludzie z wątku Luszowickiego JEŚLI niesłusznie zarzuciłem im marketing na rzecz Pref-budu ,Legalett i Praefy) to przepraszam.Po prostu nie cierpię naganiactwa,wprost dostaję białej gorączki i zdarzyć się może ,że w tej gorączce ktoś może poczuć się urażony

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam

Jestem i śledzę żenujące zachowania, wpisy, bzdury świadczące o kompletnym braku kultury ich autorów - nieprawdziwe i przykre dla mnie wpisy na mój temat . Na szczęście to już końcówka. 

Listy o doświadczeniach w użytkowaniu Legalett potwierdzające koszt ogrzewania i także moje wpisy:
List Lakusza: Czw, 14 Maj 2009 22:43
List Barzuca: Czw, 14 Maj 2009 22:50
List Avatara25: Wto, 26 Maj 2009 11:32
List Tomocool: Czw, 28 Maj 2009 00:51
Lista Lakusza: Nie, 15 Luty 2009 22:32
List Paulkate: Sro, 18 Luty 2009 03:20
Lis Paulkate - dokładne wyliczenia (tabela): Wto, 10 Luty 2009 02:15 Temat postu: ratchunki za prąd
List Torbacza: Pon, 10 Listopad 2008 23:02
List MCB, który zdecydowanie chwali L: Sob, 19 Kwiecień 2008 12:47
Dawid Bielsko – ma zaufanie do L.: Pon, 12 Maj 2008 10:09
(to tylko te z ostatnich dwóch lat).

*Czy te osoby to współpracownicy Legalett?*

_Piotr nie potrafił odpowiedzieć na postawione przez forumowiczów pytanie czy i w jakim zakresie współpracuje z firmą Legalett. Postanowił zniknąć._
Odpowiedziałem w kilku miejscach tylko trzeba chcieć przeczytać w listach na poprzednich stronach forum. 
Na lenistwo nie ma wytłumaczenia, ale poświęciłem trochę czasu i znalazłem kilka wpisów na ten  i nie tylko temat.
Pią, 18 Kwiecień 2008 13:32,
Nie, 19 Październik 2008 20:08 ,
Pią, 21 Sierpień 2009 14:58.
List Parafawela: Pią, 17 Październik 2008 10:49 o mnie: Na marginesie – szacunek dla Ciebie za to co robisz na Forum.
List Paulkate – o podejrzeniach wobec mnie: Czw, 12 Luty 2009 00:01  :Smile: 

Staram się pisać na temat i ciesze się, że cel tego wątku tematycznego od kilku lat jest utrzymywany (z wyjątkami typu obecna skandaliczna sytuacja), bo tego mi przed laty brakowało, gdy sam szukałem wiadomości o L.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc dobrego tygodnia
Piotr

PS U mnie ogrzewanie raz się włączyło i tyle. Jeszcze jest ciepło.

----------


## katarzynap3

To jesteś Piotrze szczęściarzem, bo u nas odkąd mamy zainstalowane agregaty, dość często się włączają. Cóż taki urok nowego domku - musi się ogrzać. Ale jest pewien symptom pozytywny - przez ostatnie dwie noce włączały się na dużo krócej. Ustawiłam sobie póki termostaty na całą dobę - 19 stopni. 
Szkoda, że nie udało się zrobić wersji pierwotnej - czyli kotła na paliwo stałe. 
Tu mogę doradzić osobom zainteresowanym - bo w moim przypadku na etapie projektowym wg instalatorów i projektantów wszystko było ok. A po wybudowaniu, okazało się, że w kotłowni jest za ciasno i wszystkie zaprojektowane sprzęty tam nie zmieszczą się. POzdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Katarzyno
Dzięki za te cenne informacje. Nic się nie martw - jak to w nowym domu bywa pierwszy rok wymaga osuszenia domu (także jeśli jest to Praefa i gipsowane ściany, choć trwa to krócej niż w tzw. tradycji). Za rok będzie już szybciej i taniej.   :smile:  
Dzieląc się doświadczeniami kilka słów o nowym rozwiązaniu z kominkiem. Mamy dwa odpalenia kominka po jego przebudowie  w celu wstawienia nowego wymiennika ciepła współpracującego z Legalett i... bardziej szumi niż przy klasycznych rurach spiro w pierwotnej wersji (kto ma Legalett wie co mam na myśli).
Cóż coś za coś - oszczędność za większy szum wentylatorów w pokoju z kominkiem. Oczywiście nie jest to jakiś duży kłopot, bo można się do tego przyzwyczaić.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## MARTINA1

*Wazeliniarstwo powróciło*. TAK SKOMENTUJĘ Twój post. Trzeba być naprawdę zadufanym w sobie *HIPOKRYTĄ* by zafundować sobie taki powrót. BEZ SŁOWA PRZEPRASZAM  do tych , których zaufania nadużyłeś (nie do mnie) z opcją to ja pokrzywdzony.....................  :ohmy:  
I jeszcze to mętne zasłanianie się innymi  użytkownikami po co? by dalej robić dobre wrażenie ? 
*CHŁOPIE TO PROSTE NAPISZ DLA KOGO PRACUJESZ* 
 a wszystko stanie sie jasne-nie zasłaniaj się tym ze gdzieś w wątku coś odpisałeś *
KTO TU DAŁ DYLA ?*
 A że nie było miło?  Prawda zazwyczaj jest bolesna  ....
i [b]CO MASZ STAŁE ZLECENIE Z FIRMY BY TU BRYLOWAĆ ?[/b

----------


## Piotr O.

Martyno
_CHŁOPIE TO PROSTE NAPISZ DLA KOGO PRACUJESZ_ 
Czy Ty wszędzie kierujesz się interesem?
Odpowiem Ci choć Twoje lenistwo jest fatalne:
*Dla nikogo nie pracuję.*
Czy wystarczy, abyś przestała chorobliwych podejrzeń?
Pewnie niestety nie, bo napisałaś:
_Wierz mi Mariuszu D. że w opcję pracy za darmo latami bez gratyfikacji jakiejkolwiek WIERZYĆ NIE MOGĘ , jeśli tak jest to CUUDA .... ,bo to jednak nie komuna , żaden zakon jest - a firma - zusy , pity itp. taka jest rzeczywistość w Polsce.... i raczej każdego z nas ona dotyczy..._ 
Każdego czyli Ciebie też. 
W jednym trafiłaś - ja jestem zakonnikiem - franciszkaninem. A franciszkanie kierują się ubóstwem.  :smile:  Własnej firmy nie mam, więc..._ zusy , pity, itp_ mnie nie dotyczą.    :smile:   :ohmy:  
Pozdrawiam

PS Oczywiście teraz mnie przeprosisz za obraźliwe słowa pod moim adresem, prawda?

----------


## MARTINA1

No chyba juz NIE............PRACUJĘ - POWINIENEŚ NAPISAĆ ....
Nie trzeba mieć firmy  by zus i pity jednak były obecne w twej rzeczywistości. Zarabiasz więc wiesz .Taak aura świętości wprost od ciebie bije . Jak trzeba być wyrachowanym odpowiedz sobie sam. Nie odpowiedziałeś na proste pytania  , przeczekałeś na odpowiedni moment (bo dyskusję śledziłeś ) i dawaj tu ze swoją NIESPODZIANKĄ . Uderzmy w ton 
świętości i dobroci ,może pomoże.........
Twe życie prywatne - (świecki chyba franciszkanin jak piszesz) niestety nie zagwarantuje ci żadnej innej opieki poza Boską .   POWOŁYWANIE SIĘ NA TO ŚMIESZNE JEST......(bo jesteś jeszcze nauczycielem  mężem itp...)
JAK NAPISAŁA katarzyna 3p - mało tych domków sprzedałeś i co ona też się myli ?..............
 Chorobę insynuuj komu innemu , ślubuj co chcesz  twą prywatną osobą nie miałam zamiaru się zajmować 
Ps . NAJWIĘCEJ PROBLEMÓW Z PODWÓJNĄ MORALNOŚCIĄ było właśnie w kościele...

----------


## julow

Witam wszystkich!
Jestem bardzo zainteresowany Legalettem, w związku z tym nieśmiałe pytanie:  :oops:  
Czy ktoś z PT Forumowiczów zaprosiłby mnie i zademonstrował działający już Legalett?  

pozdrawiam
Julek Wróbel

----------


## katarzynap3

julow
Zapraszam. Tylko nie wiem, czy Podkarpacie Ci odpowiada? W każdym razie wycieczka w te strony zajmie Wam cały dzień, a przy okazji można pozwiedzać - np. Łańcut. POzdrawiam
P. S. Jeśli masz chęć skorzystac pisz na PRW, lub maila.   :Wink2:

----------


## iwonatbg

Witam Wszystkich. Jestem z podkarpacia. Jeśli to możliwe bardzo chciała bym zobaczyć jak to wszysko działa w realu. Proszę o kontakt: [email protected]

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam Iwono
Zapraszam - odpisałem na e-mail.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## AnaZ

Witam!

----------


## AnaZ

Witam!

Pomimo wszystkich przeciwnych zdań jakie skrytykowały mnie na tym forum, co do bezsensowności stawiania domu letniskowego na płycie fundamentowej Legalett, pragnę poinformować, iż 2 tygodnie temu zakończyłam pierwszy etap budowy - L został zalany ! 
I był to strzał w dziesiątkę pod każdym względem !!! 

Zyskałam:

-brak szpecących kaloryferów i kosztów jego rozprowadzenia
-prostotę urządzenia i jego bezawaryjność
-możliwość zdalnego ustawiania i zmiany temperatury 
-pozbycie się pomieszczenia w postaci kotłowni
-możliwość szybkiego dalszego stawiania domu i  zadaszenia go przed zimą
-rozprowadzenie rur hydraulicznych i peszli elektrycznych bez potrzeby późniejszego kucia i rozprowadzania ich w podłodze
-równiutką podłoże pod podłogę
-ocieplony fundament zaciągnięty siatką i klejem wraz z dodatkowym 60 metrowym tarasem; gotowy do obrupki zewnętrznej np.kamieniem lub kaflami

A teraz najważniejszae osiągnięcie i zysk:

-tani fundament !!!

Ze względu na konieczność wypoziomowania terenu pod fundament, nawiozłam 1450 ton pospółki (tak, nie pomyliłam się w pisaniu !!!), którą P. Janusz dokładnie zagęścił i co 40 cm owinął specialną geowłókniną (jako by się wszystko nie rozjechało jak opuści plac budowy). Całóść robót poczynając od wożenia pospółki pod bramę ogrodzenia, przewożenia jej ładowarką na miejsce budowy - samochody topiły sie w piachu pod same zawieszenie, 
wypoziomowanie nawiezionej łachy pospólki, zrobienie i wylanie L, zrobienie i wylanie tarasu oraz schodów zajęło 5,5 dnia i kosztowało 68 tys zł.

Nikt za takie pieniądze nie wylałby mi tradycyjnego fundamentu, wkopując się w nawieziony dzień wcześniej piach. Bez możliwości położenia geowłókniny trzeba by wkopać fundament na głębokość kilku metrów, dodatkowo należałoby pobudować mur oporowy wokół nasypu. Innych robót już nie będę wymieniać, bo szkoda czasu. Tradycyjny fundament dodatkowo zajął by 2 miesiące cennego czasu-bo zima tuż tuż, a osiadałby jeszcze przez kilka lat.

Zaznaczę jeszcze dla pobudzenia wyobraźni, że różnica poziomów między frontem domu a tyłem i tarasem wyniosła ok. 5 metrów. Z czego w połowie domu była już 3 metrowa !

Przyznaję, to był najwyższy nasyp na jakim L stawiał dom, ale patrząc z perspektywy czasu, gdybym drugi raz stała przed takim problemem, postąpiła bym tak samo. 

Nagrodą za wysiłek, jest teraz piękny widok na jezioro i okolice (naszczęście całą zieloną i dziewiczą)

Wiem jedno - a budowałam się już wiele razy, chyba poprostu to lubię - jeśli kiedyś jeszcze będę budować się w miejscu gdzie nie będzie gazu, będę budować z L. Bez względu na ukrztautowanie terenu. 
Ekipa P.Janusza -zaznaczę że codziennie schodziłam z budowy razem z ekipą a pojawiałam się z samego rana - sprawna, czysta, rzetelna i dokładna. Nikt nie mógł uwierzyć że tyle zostało zrobione w zaledwie 5,5 dnia. 

I to są doświadczenia mieszkańców Legalettu, a nie te wszystkie wywlekane sobie na wzajem brudy ! Co was wszystkich obchodzi Pan Piotr czy inny gość forum - piszą co uważają. Jak ktoś się nie zgadza to niech nie wchodzi z taką osobą w dyskusje. Każdy może mieć swoje zdanie i ma do tego prawo. 

Co do zużytej energii za L i rachunków za nią - jak już wspominałam kiedyś, znajomi mieszkają z L już od 10 lat a wraz z nimi wszyscy sąsiedzi osiedla na Warszawskiej Białołęce. Nikt tam nigdy nie narzeka ani na system ani na kwoty rachunków. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie i czekam na posty opisujące DOŚWIADCZENIA UŻYTKOWNIKÓW LEGALETU a nie idiotyczne dyskusje i skakanie sobie do oczu !!!



Dalsze info po odpaleniu agregatów.

----------


## AnaZ

Aha, dla tych co nie czytali w archiwum - powierzchnia parteru 160 m2 plus zamieszkałe poddasze 80 m2, ściany porotherm 30 plus 15cm ocieplenia wełną, ponad 1/2 powierzchni ścian zewnętrznych to okna.

----------


## katarzynap3

Aniu gratuluję no i widzę, że udało Ci sie jakoś dziwnie tanio zrobić ten legalett... Czyżbyś ich czymś zagięła? A powierzchnia 160m to powierzchnia zabudowy, czy użytkowa? 
POzdrawiam K

----------


## tomek131

Tomku jesli chodzi o legalett, to trochę jestem zawiedziona - bo nie da się go ustawić na konkretna temperaturę - ja nie lubię, kiedy mi w nocy sie robi za ciepło... a nocna taryfa ma to do siebie, że kończy sie o 6 rano więc wtedy masz najcieplej. Kidy natomast ja potrzebuję żby było cieplutko bo idę kąpać dzieci to niestety muszę sobie dogrzewać bo jednak w ciągu dnia dom się wychładza i te 19 stopni juz mi nie wystarcza (starsze jakos to przezyja) ale ta malutka 5 miesięczna nie bardzo. Wiem, wiem to nie problem podgrzac farelka - tylko trzeba mieć czas żeby po nią pojechać. 

Napisałem tutaj bo dotyczy to Legalett.Tego się min. obawiałem.Jest to kłopot.Niby twierdzi sie,ze nie powinno sie wychladzac o wiecej niz jeden stopien,a praktyka pokazuje co innego.Reku Ci dziala?Czyli trzeba by L na gaz robic , tylko jak pisalem jest to system do pradu bo tam mozna wykorzystac duza zdolnosc akumulacji, a w innym wypadku po co?Moze to byc nawet wada jak widac.Wynika ,ze to dobry system ale tylko w jednym,jedynym wypadku-dzialka bez mozliwosci przylaczenia gazu i absolutna niechec inwesta do wegla.
Sorry wywalilo mi polskie znaki

----------


## majalu

Słuchajcie, a na jaką temperaturę ustawiacie termostaty legaletowe?

Mieszkamy od wrzesnia, więć pierwszy sezon grzewczy. Ogólnie ok, szczególnie kocham bezobsługowość, chociaż bezwłądność i ciepła podłoga na razie męczy.

I tak nagrzaliśmy raz - bite 24h, żeby rozruszać i było ciepło jak diabli, chociaż termostaty na 21st ustawione, a teraz tylko na noc  włączamy na 21 i w pokojach owszem to 21 stopni jest.

Ale - jakim cudem - skoro wcześniej było na 21 ustawione w pokojach było ok 23 stopni (takie same warunki pogodowe, w nocy, więc bez ciepła od lamp) to teraz jest te 21?

już nie kumam :smile: 
jak to u Was wygląda?

C

----------


## paulkate

Nie zaglądałem tu chyba od marca. Nowy sezon grzewczy się zaczyna, wchodzę sprawdzić co słychać u innych Legaletowców i widzę jedno wielkie DZIADOSTWO. Czy jakiś moderator mógłby tu posprzątać? Na kilku ostatnich stronach jest zaledwie kilka sensownych postów!!!
Ludzie dajcie sobie na wstrzymanie albo załóżcie nowy wątek do kłótni.

@majalu: Tak się może dziać przy rozruchu. Płyta długo się nagrzewa zanim osiągnie ustawioną temperaturę w pomieszczeniu. Kiedy ją osiągnie to się wyłączy ale zakumulowane ciepło (w Twoim przypadku z 24h grzania) nadal będzie oddawać i 'przeciągnie' temperaturę ponad ustawioną. Później to się stabilizuje.

----------


## MARTINA1

Drogi kolego . Z twoich 25 postów wynika , że że przy budowie domu potrzebowałeś  *JEDYNIE PORAD PRZY LEGALLECIE ............
 CO TEŻ MÓWI SAMO ZA SIEBIE ............... *  LUDZIE MAJĄ PRAWO DO PRAWDY ............niezależnie od tego, ile tam jest założonych fikcyjnych kont na potrzeby dyskusji z P.O.Wątek ten jest prowadzony za rączkę przez marketingowców  i to jest w tym największe badziewie .......
a TERAZ WRACAJĄC DO TEMATU : 

   (proszę o odpowiedź kogoś innego niż P.O)- oba rozwiązania prądowe:
FUNDAMENT O POWIERZCHNI 100 M2 = KOSZT LEGALLETU I CELEM PORÓWNANIA 100 M2 FUMDAMENT + PODŁOGÓWKA + 20cm styro= CENA
 PLUSY I MINUSY
1- bo ,że w obu grzejników brak to wiem 
2- fundament pod podłogówkę można ocieplić wrzucić warstwy styro  i odciąć powierzchnię (nie grzać całości jak w l., a tylko od pewnego poziomu  i tu LOGIKA PODPOWIADA ,ŻE TO NAJROZSĄDNIEJSZE ....  :big grin:  
3-możliwość wymiany dowolnego odcinka ( podłogówka -mylę się ?)
4 - koszta patentu  i pomysłu (podłogówka podobnie ?)
5- BEZ SZUMÓW (PODŁOGÓWKA )
6 -DOBRE STEROWANIE (BRAK TEJ BEZWŁADNOSCI) I CIEPŁO  WTEDY KIEDY POTRZEBA
7- NAGRZEWANIE MNIEJSZEJ POWIERZCHNI (nie całego fundamentu)= MNIEJSZE RACHUNKI
8-WIELOETAPOWOŚĆ PRAC PODŁOGÓWKA (-),(+) JEDEN ETAP LEGALLET
 ciekawa jestem jak wyszło to porównanie ?

----------


## tomek131

> Tomku jesli chodzi o legalett, to trochę jestem zawiedziona - bo nie da się go ustawić na konkretna temperaturę - ja nie lubię, kiedy mi w nocy sie robi za ciepło... a nocna taryfa ma to do siebie, że kończy sie o 6 rano więc wtedy masz najcieplej. Kidy natomast ja potrzebuję żby było cieplutko bo idę kąpać dzieci to niestety muszę sobie dogrzewać bo jednak w ciągu dnia dom się wychładza i te 19 stopni juz mi nie wystarcza (starsze jakos to przezyja) ale ta malutka 5 miesięczna nie bardzo. Wiem, wiem to nie problem podgrzac farelka - tylko trzeba mieć czas żeby po nią pojechać. 
> 
> Napisałem tutaj bo dotyczy to Legalett.Tego się min. obawiałem.Jest to kłopot.Niby twierdzi sie,ze nie powinno sie wychladzac o wiecej niz jeden stopien,a praktyka pokazuje co innego.Reku Ci dziala?Czyli trzeba by L na gaz robic , tylko jak pisalem jest to system do pradu bo tam mozna wykorzystac duza zdolnosc akumulacji, a w innym wypadku po co?Moze to byc nawet wada jak widac.Wynika ,ze to dobry system ale tylko w jednym,jedynym wypadku-dzialka bez mozliwosci przylaczenia gazu i absolutna niechec inwesta do wegla.
> Sorry wywalilo mi polskie znaki


Pisałem to do Katarzyny.
Martina a ty robiłaś takie porównanie?

----------


## MARTINA1

Właśnie chcę zrobić (takie w oparciu o fachowców )  ,bo WYCHODZI MI, ŻE PODŁOGÓWKA GÓRĄ !
no,ale ja się dopiero uczę ................
 I jeszcze jedno zamiast zwykłego można przyszaleć z ciepłym fundamentem np. Termo Pir/Xps  i MOŻE SIĘ DALEJ OKAZAĆ ,ŻE TANIEJ .............
Jak nie będzie odpowiedzi to mnie nie zdziwi   :Wink2:

----------


## MARTINA1

A a a  jeszcze jedno , czy ktokolwiek ze znanych na forum , mających wiedzę fachmanów od super oszczędnych domków ( te prawie pasywniaki  i bardzo oszczędne ) mających wiedzę i doświadczenie ZROBIŁ LEGALETTA ? 
 bO NIE WIEM .....

----------


## paulkate

> Według Tomka i Martiny, każdy kto na tym Forum pisze to przedstawiciel jakiejś firmy.czerpiący z tego pisania korzyści. 
> W ten sposób skutecznie odstraszacie innych do dzielenia się swoim doświadczeniem.
> Nikt nie lubi, gdy poświęca swój czas, aby pomóc innym, a potem zostaje przez innych obsmarowany.


Dobre podsumowanie Henok. 

Podobnie jak Piotrowi O. można zarzucić związki z L. (jego posty pro-L wyglądały mi na pisane przez pracownika L i tak je traktowałem podejmując decyzję o budowie na L). Tak samo Martinie i Tomkowi można zarzucić związki z konkurencją Legaletu, która chce rozłożyć ten temat. Z ich umiejętnościami mącenia i czepiania się wszystkiego mogliby śmiało próbować swoich sił w polityce.

Ja tu zajrzałem z zamiarem podzielenia się informacją o kosztach z drugiej części poprzedniego sezonu. Sorry za opóźnienie. Na początku roku pisałem o kosztach do połowy stycznia. Wyszło mi wtedy ok. 3zł/m2 miesięcznie (z okresu od połowy listopada do połowy stycznia - dane w kilowatach w moim poście z 10 lutego 2009). Później wzrost kosztów był większy niż się spodziewałem bo za okres do połowy marca średnia wyniosła ~4,8zł/m2 miesięcznie. Oznacza to, że większy niż sądziłem był wpływ sporadycznego napalania w kominku w pierwszym okresie. Po nowym roku z braku drewna (i z lenistwa) nie napaliłem już w kominku ani raz.
Ale też dopiero wiosną odkryłem poważne niedopatrzenie z budowy. Nikt wcześniej nie zwrócił mi uwagi na nieocieploną ścianę oddzielającą ogrzewaną część domu od nieogrzewanego garażu. W garażu miałem w zimie 0-3 st.C a ściana o powierzchni 19m2 miała U=2,0. Ściana już ocieplona. Ciekawe ile to pomoże.

----------


## MARTINA1

Taak - paulkate - 26 postów wszystkie o legalett
 P.O - 364 posty    - jw. 
*JACYŚ MONOTEMATYCZNI JESTEŚCIE ..........
*
A może zanim podzielimy się* DOŚWIADCZENIEM ZOBACZYMY CZY SIĘ TO OPŁACA ?*Mnie tu też insynuujecie współpracę ...,bo jakoś wierzyć WAM SIĘ NIE CHCE , że można tak normalnie .... Można jak jak się ma jedno doświadczenie - NA WIARĘ PRZYJMUJĘ TYLKO SPRAWY RELIGIJNE . 
Pitu , pitu o poświęcaniu kolegi co tu siedzi od 2004 i tylko w tym .....(ma jeszcze 2 temat ) SIĘ  REALIZUJE 
 zresztą katarzna 3p napisała że P.o. niewiele tych domków sprzedał.
 Może to porównanie kosztów  i płyt będzie zrobione wtedy sytuacja się rozjaśni...........
 Niestety mnie nie można zarzucić żadnych związków z konkurencją  i nie dlatego ,że tak piszę tylko dlatego ,że tak jest .Nic nie można udowodnić tam gdzie NIC nie ma moi drodzy . W PRZYPADKU P.O figurował on na liście współpracowników . Ja chcę wybudować dom  i nie  podlegać  hasłu , że* jak są owce to trzeba je strzyc*.............czyli dodam dla wyjaśnienia chcę kupić dobrze za rozsądną cenę  i tylko wtedy , gdy jest to  coś warte . Tutaj decyzje dotyczą poważnych kwot ,nierzadko na całe życie sa to wybory ... To  nie sukienka czy pantofelki , które po sezonie bach do kosza........
 I jeszcze jedno mam prawo do wpowiedzi tak jak i inni -  I nie muszę się podobać   :big grin:  : wystarczy ,że ktoś pomyśli  i zastanowi się głebiej,bo OPCJA HUURRA OPTYMIZMU strasznie mi podpadła.

----------


## paulkate

Jeszcze w uzupełnieniu mojego poprzedniego postu:
W tej drugiej stawce nie odjąłem kosztów ogrzewania CWU. Bez CWU powinno być ~4,20zł/m2 miesięcznie.

----------


## sjach

Kilka dni temu skończyli. Prace trwały 3 dni , Pan Janusz to naprawdę expert. Oczywiście posiadam całą dokumentację fotograficzną ale jakoś widzę że to chyba mało interesuje bywalców tego wątku.

Polecam budowę domu teraz, zrobiło się przyjemnie tanio, elastycznie.
Obecnie nawet ci w Legalett są elastyczni  :smile:  

Decyzję podjołem po dwóch latach przemyśleń i czytania różnych materiałów. Opiniie "fachowców" wyrzuciłem do kosza (nie sposób ich słuchac).  Opierałem się na tym czego nauczyłem się w życiu i szkole. Uważam że to świetne roziązanie posiadające więcej zalet niż wad.



Oczywiście odpowiem na wasze pytania, tylko błagam niech to będą konkrety. Pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTINA1

OK. Jak duża jest ta płyta - powierzchnia i jaka cena .Jakie rozwiązanie wybrałeś odnośnie ogrzewania. Jakie są możliwe upusty?

----------


## tomek131

Styropian nie wiadomo jak się zachowa po 50latach,jak się utleni albo coś go podgryzie i chałupa osiądzie a do tego jeszcze np. nierówno  :ohmy:  Nikt póki co nie udzielił informacji i nie udzieli bo nigdzie nie istnieje dom na styropianie np.50lat żeby można było stwierdzić z całym przekonaniem ,że wszystko jest jak być powinno.Na tradycyjnym fundamencie takich obaw nie ma

----------


## sjach

Płyta 120m2 o ceny i upusty proszę pytać w firmie, ja ze swojej jestem zadowlony  :smile:   Umowa zobowiązuje do pewnych rzeczy.
Co do gryzoni to napewno wszystkie w okolicy już wiedzą że mam legallet i akurat wybrały mój dom do wyżerania  :smile: 
Za 50 lat to ja już planuję najdłuższe wakacje w moim życiu  :smile: 
Co do metody tradycyjnej to znalazłem pewen dokument który wyjaśnia zgrubsza zalety i wady, http://www.optimumtech.pl/plyta/dlaczego-lealett.pdf

i wiele wiele innych informacji które można znaleźć w internecie. Zajmuję się na codzień HighTech i technologia sprzed kilkuset lat poprostu do mnie nie przemawiała  :smile:

----------


## Tomocool

> Styropian nie wiadomo jak się zachowa po 50latach,jak się utleni albo coś go podgryzie i chałupa osiądzie a do tego jeszcze np. nierówno


Jeśli to jest powód, który powoduje, że wstajesz codziennie spocony rano to proponuje coś takiego:

http://www.ecotechnic.at/index.php?id=6&L=4


Poza tym za 50 lat nikt w Twoim skansenie z 2010 roku nie będzie chciał mieszkać, bo dom i tak będzie do totalnego remontu się nadawał.
Za pół wieku obłoży się chałupę aerożelem i wogóle nie będzie wymagał ogrzewania, bo styropian wtedy nie będzie już dostępny...

----------


## HenoK

> Co do metody tradycyjnej to znalazłem pewen dokument który wyjaśnia zgrubsza zalety i wady, http://www.optimumtech.pl/plyta/dlaczego-lealett.pdf


Trochę inne spojrzenie na sprawy fundamentowanie, ale warto się z takim punktem widzenia zapoznać.

Podstawową zaletą fundamentu grzewczego jest ... płyta fundamentowa, jeden z najbezpieczniejszych sposobów fundamentowania. Obciążenia gruntu przy płycie fundamentowej są wielokrotnie mniejsze niż przy ławach fundamentowych, co przekłada się na mniejsze ryzyko uszkodzenia konstrukcji w przypadku słabszych gruntów.

----------


## HenoK

> Jeśli to jest powód, który powoduje, że wstajesz codziennie spocony rano to proponuje coś takiego:
> 
> http://www.ecotechnic.at/index.php?id=6&L=4


Geocell - granulat szkła piankowego. To rzeczywiście alternatywa dla styropianu, tylko jego lambda wynosi 0,08W/(m*K), czyli dwa razy więcej niż styropianu. Pytanie ile kosztuje ?

----------


## sjach

Trochę  sobie podśmiewaiśmy z Panem Januszem na temat tych co bredzą o gryzoniach  :smile: 

ale na serio , tak naprawdę to pod takim domem jest dość twardo. Przedewszystki podsypka zagęszczana na to styropian P100. Jest to styropian bardzo twardy, dla przykładu styropian na ocieplenie to bodajże p10 a pod posadzkę p25. Tego styropianu nie darady tak poprostu kupić w sklepie. Potem na to jescze osiada cały budynek. 
Jak bym był gryzoniem to wolałbym kopać w humusie  :smile:  
Takie moje dumanie tylko.

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, 
powoli zaczynam patrzeć na decyzję o legalett z większym spokojem - po pierwszych odczytach licznika byłam załamana  :Lol:  
Jeśli chodzi o płytę - to faktycznie jest to bardzo bezpieczne rozwiązanie. A propos styropianu - trochę go zostało po budowie fundamentu i muszę przyznać, że poza moją dwuletnią córeczką żaden inny "gryzoń" się go nie czepił   :Wink2:  
Tomku moje reku zaczyna działać, ale jego obsługi tez muszę się nauczyć - nic nie przychodzi samo.... tak samo jest z termostatami legalettu. Jak dla mnie nic straconego w razie koszmarnych rachunków w przyszłym roku zrobimy sobie gazowe i tyle. W każdym razie żaden rekuperator nie podgrzeje mi powietrza tak, żeby legalett nie musiał działać  :Lol:  A ten nasz jest akurat bez grzałki elektrycznej, więc póki co wentyluje nam temperaturą około 12 stopni. testuję różne ustawienia, póki co mam ustawione 20 % wymiany powietrza na godzinę i dla mnie to trochę mało, ale moja połowica nie lubi marznąć he he he. A powiedzcie mi jeśli w tzw. zapotrzebowaniu całkowitym energetycznym budynku wyliczyłam sobie jakieś 4500 Kwh na rok (łącznie z woda użytkową - to dane biura projektowego) ile w tym jest prawdy? a ile zależy np. od ilości osób w domu - może powinnam to jeszcze przemnożyć przez liczbę domowników?  :Roll:  
POzdrawiam wszystkich użytkowników legalett i życzę niskich rachunków  w nadchodzącym sezonie  :Wink2:

----------


## MARTINA1

PŁYTA 120M ?  + UMOWA KTÓRA ZOBOWIĄZUJE DO PEWNYCH RZECZY ? 
 CZYLI TAJNE CENY ?
 kupujesz towar i masz zobowiązania ? względem firmy ?
 Za twoją kasę ?  :Roll:  
 czy mnie styropian nie interesuje , ale cennik jak najbardziej toż to podstawowa informacja o produkcie.........  i jak tu się wymieniać doświadczeniem ......

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

*I zaczęliśmy okres grzewczy 2009/2010. To dla nas pierwsza zima z Legalettem *  Na razie musimy korzystać z prądu "budowlanego", ale nic na to nie poradzimy (może uda się w grudniu przejść na taryfę "normalną").

Ostatni atak zimy spowodował spadek temperatury w naszym domu do ok. 9-10 stopni. Podkreślamy, że w środku nie ma jeszcze mebli, sprzętów, itd. *Włączyliśmy Legalett - po raz pierwszy! - w sobotę ok. godz. 10-11, a w niedzielę ok. godz. 17 (po 30 godzinach) mieliśmy w domu ok. 15 stopni.* "Kosztowało" nas to ok. 150 kW (agregat ma moc ok. 5 kW), bowiem Legalett pracował non-stop.

Na razie chcemy utrzymać temp. ok. 17-18 stopni. Pewnie w tym tygodniu będzie to proste, bo synoptycy zapowiadają złotą polską jesień  :smile:

----------


## andpan

Jeśli dobrze policzyłem, to za dobę ogrzewania zapłaciłaś ok 35 zł. Biorąc pod uwagę, że nie ma jeszcze bardzo niskich temperatur, legalett w moich oczach strasznie traci na atrakcyjności.

----------


## tomek131

5 stopni w 30godzin przy plusowej na zewnątrz?Długo chyba...
Zauważyłem tak w ogóle , przy okazji taką prawidłowość - im mniej postów na forum ma dany uczestnik tym lepszą opinię o Legalecie i Praefie   :Lol:

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Jeśli dobrze policzyłem, to za dobę ogrzewania zapłaciłaś ok 35 zł. Biorąc pod uwagę, że nie ma jeszcze bardzo niskich temperatur, legalett w moich oczach strasznie traci na atrakcyjności.


Ale spokojnie  :smile:  To było pierwsze odpalenie Legalettu  :smile:  I to jeszcze w budynku niezamieszkanym  :smile:  Więc spodziewaliśmy się MASAKRYCZNEJ przebitki. Dopiero jak się wprowadzimy - początek grudnia - to tak po miesiącu będziemy mogli coś więcej napisać. 

A tak na marginesie... Pytanie do innych użytkowników Legalettu - pamiętacie swoje pierwsze dni w okresie grzewczym? Ile Wam "nabiło"?

PS
A... I jeszcze jedno. Na 70% podłoża mamy rozłożoną folię (taką mocną budowlaną), aby nie brudzić posadzki. To też może mieć wpływ na wolne rozgrzewanie. Bo pewnie to jakaś izolacja - czy nie?  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam 
Ela i Marek napisali:
_Włączyliśmy Legalett - po raz pierwszy! - w sobotę ok. godz. 10-11, a w niedzielę ok. godz. 17 (po 30 godzinach) mieliśmy w domu ok. 15 stopni._
Katarzyna napisała:
_...powoli zaczynam patrzeć na decyzję o legalett z większym spokojem - po pierwszych odczytach licznika byłam załamana_ .
Wasze doświadczenia są prawidłowe i można rzec standardowe. Jeśli ktoś uważnie śledzi zapisy ostatnich dni, to pewnie już zauważył, że pierwsze "odpalenie" L w nowym domu powoduje, że licznik energii szaleje. To normalne zjawisko - płyta musi się nagrzać, a to wymaga kilku dni lub grzania non-stop. Tak było u Katarzyny, która teraz już nie jest załamana tak jak na początku, po włączeniu. 
Podobnie będzie u Eli i Marka, których spokój jest godny naśladowania.
U nas po pierwszych dniach Teść stwierdził, że pójdziemy z torbami. Codziennie odczytywał licznik. Były mrozy do -10. Dziś zachęca do L innych.  :smile: 
Andap napisał:
_Biorąc pod uwagę, że nie ma jeszcze bardzo niskich temperatur, legalett w moich oczach strasznie traci na atrakcyjności._
Pomału, spokojnie, poczekaj na te mrozy, na to aż użytkownicy podsumują pierwsze miesiące, a potem cały sezon grzewczy. Sugerowanie się początkami jest mylne (podobnie jak przy innym ogrzewaniu innym źródłem nowego, nieosuszonego domu...).   :smile:  
Dla porównania u mnie L włączał się regularnie o 22.00 tylko przez ostatnie dwa dni, w tańszej taryfie i wyłączał po osiągnięciu 21 st. C.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

PS Wiadomość nieoficjalna - Panu Wojtkowi N., urodził się wczoraj syn Łukaszek.  Gratulacje można wysłać na e-mail: [email protected]  :smile:  
Kto następny? Bo wiecie nowy dom, to nowe potomstwo.   :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> Ostatni atak zimy spowodował spadek temperatury w naszym domu do ok. 9-10 stopni. Podkreślamy, że w środku nie ma jeszcze mebli, sprzętów, itd. *Włączyliśmy Legalett - po raz pierwszy! - w sobotę ok. godz. 10-11, a w niedzielę ok. godz. 17 (po 30 godzinach) mieliśmy w domu ok. 15 stopni.* "Kosztowało" nas to ok. 150 kW (agregat ma moc ok. 5 kW), bowiem Legalett pracował non-stop.


Możesz napisać jakie macie poszczególne przegrody : ściany zewnętrzne, izolacja pod płytą fundamentową, izolacja stropu, okna, drzwi zewnętrzne? 
Na początku sporo energii idzie na rozgrzanie budynku oraz pozbycie się wilgoci technologicznej. Nawet w prefabrykowanym budynku jest jej sporo.

----------


## Browar

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!

JA już też jestem po "pierwszym odpaleniu" legalletu. U mnie płyta nagrzewała się około 48 godzin do 20 stopni w pomieszczeniu (mam wymenniki wodne połaczone z piecem gazowym)... Trochę się bałem jak to wszystko będzie działać - piec kondensacyjny i wymienniki które potrzebują wysokiej temperatury wody ale działa bez zarzutów... dzięki dodatkowym płytkom przekaźnikowym piec przestaje grzać na maxa w momencie gdy termostaty zadziałają i spokojnie sobie kondensuje ogrzwając piętro domu gdzie mam zwykłe grzejniki... 

Trochę tylko mnie jedna rzecz zastanawia - mianowicie po "odcięciu" dopływu ciepłej wody wiatraczki w wymiennikach nadal pracują jeszcze czasem parę godzin... rozumiem że przy agregatach elektrycznych to chłodziły by spirale żeby się nie przepaliły ale przy wymienniku po co?   :Roll:  
Co do kosztów ogrzewania wypowiem siępo pierwszym rachunku   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

Pytacie o szczegóły? Odszukałem pierwsze zapisy. 
Legalett uruchomiono 14.10.2003 ok. 14.00. Dom był wykańczany wewnątrz, niezamieszkany, tylko ja spałem pilnując dobytku).
15.10.2003: WT-70,1 kWh; NT - 82 kWh - godzina 18.30
16.10.2003: WT 71,4; NT - 144 - godzina 10.00,
16.10.2003: WT 73,8; NT - 162,4 - godzina 17.00,
17.10.2003: WT 74,1; NT - 222,7 - godzina 7.00,
17.10.2003: WT 74,9; NT - 238,3 - godzina 15.00,
18.10.2003: WT 75,4; NT - 240,0 - godzina 7.00,
18.10.2003: WT 76,7; NT - 240,2 - godzina 22.00: 
Zapisywałem też dokładniej. na przykład dla dnia 18.10:  temp. w obwodach: 1 - 16,5 st. , 2 - 18,0 st, 3 - 18 st. ,4 - 17,5 st.,5 - 17,5 st., obniżyłem na termostatach wymaganą temp. do 16 st. w obwodach 3,4,5; grzały obwody grzałek 1,2, krótko 5; pogoda słoneczna.
19.10.2003: WT 76,7; NT - 240,3 - godzina 7.00 - awaria bezpieczników! 
20.10.2003: WT 77,4; NT - 266,3 - godzina 7.30,
20.10.2003: WT 78,9; NT - 273,2 - godzina 18.00,
21.10.2003: WT 80,0; NT - 320,1 - godzina 7.00,
20.10.2003: WT 80,7; NT - 327,2 - godzina 18.00
itd. itp.
20.04.2004: WT 718,4, NT 9001,4 rachunek za ostatnie dwa miesiące *536,76 zł* (całość zużycia energii elektr. w domu).
*Legenda*: WT - taryfa dzienna, NT taryfa nocna

To byli czasy. Dawno już zapomnieliśmy o tych zapiskach i interesuje nas tylko rachunek z ZE.   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdelecznie

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Napisał ela_marek_luszowice
> 
> Ostatni atak zimy spowodował spadek temperatury w naszym domu do ok. 9-10 stopni. Podkreślamy, że w środku nie ma jeszcze mebli, sprzętów, itd. *Włączyliśmy Legalett - po raz pierwszy! - w sobotę ok. godz. 10-11, a w niedzielę ok. godz. 17 (po 30 godzinach) mieliśmy w domu ok. 15 stopni.* "Kosztowało" nas to ok. 150 kW (agregat ma moc ok. 5 kW), bowiem Legalett pracował non-stop.
> 
> 
> Możesz napisać jakie macie poszczególne przegrody : ściany zewnętrzne, izolacja pod płytą fundamentową, izolacja stropu, okna, drzwi zewnętrzne? 
> Na początku sporo energii idzie na rozgrzanie budynku oraz pozbycie się wilgoci technologicznej. Nawet w prefabrykowanym budynku jest jej sporo.


Podajemy nieco z czachy  :smile:  ale raczej na 100% tak jest:
- ściany zewn. 15 cm Praefa + 15 cm styropian
- izolacja pod płytą fundamentową - standardowa (tutaj właśnie nie wiemy dokładnie, może odkopiemy wkrótce w papierach)
- strop - 20 cm wełny mineralnej
- okna ciepłe z Oknoplastu (0,7), jeden nawiewnik i mikrouchyły w pomieszczeniach
- drzwi zewn. - raczej standardowe (nie pamiętamy jaki był współczynnik, ale pewnie z 2)

To chyba tyle...

----------


## HenoK

> Podajemy nieco z czachy  ale raczej na 100% tak jest:
> - ściany zewn. 15 cm Praefa + 15 cm styropian
> - izolacja pod płytą fundamentową - standardowa (tutaj właśnie nie wiemy dokładnie, może odkopiemy wkrótce w papierach)
> - strop - 20 cm wełny mineralnej
> - okna ciepłe z Oknoplastu (0,7), jeden nawiewnik i mikrouchyły w pomieszczeniach
> - drzwi zewn. - raczej standardowe (nie pamiętamy jaki był współczynnik, ale pewnie z 2)


Pod płytą macie prawdopodobnie 15cm.
Po co o to pytałem?
Nie chciałbym być złym prorokiem, ale Wasz dom do najtańszych w eksploatacji nie będzie należał. Przy ogrzewaniu gazem ziemnym, taka izolacja przegród byłaby wystarczająca. Nie wadziłaby też specjalnie wentylacja grawitacyjna. Jeżeli jednak w większości chcecie grzać energią elektryczną, to tanio to nie wyjdzie.
Obliczał Wam ktoś sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzewania? 
Macie już świadectwo charakterystyki energetyczne dla swojego domu ?

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Po co o to pytałem? Nie chciałbym być złym prorokiem, ale Wasz dom do najtańszych w eksploatacji nie będzie należał.


Hehe  :smile:  To standardowe ocieplenie (nawet styropian ciut grubszy, niż standardowo polecają), więc pewnie do najtańszych nie będzie narzekał. Ale do najdroższych również nie.




> Jeżeli jednak w większości chcecie grzać energią elektryczną, to tanio to nie wyjdzie.


Będziemy dogrzewać (zwłaszcza w pierwszym sezonie) dość mocno kominkiem.




> Macie już świadectwo charakterystyki energetyczne dla swojego domu ?


Nie mamy.

----------


## HenoK

> Hehe  To standardowe ocieplenie (nawet styropian ciut grubszy, niż standardowo polecają), więc pewnie do najtańszych nie będzie narzekał. Ale do najdroższych również nie.


Jakie są wady i zalety technologii Legalett i na co warto zwrócić uwagę pisałem wcześniej w tym wątku : http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3658117.htm#3658117 .

----------


## MCB

> PŁYTA 120M ?  + UMOWA KTÓRA ZOBOWIĄZUJE DO PEWNYCH RZECZY ? 
>  CZYLI TAJNE CENY ?


Z reguły umowa zobowiązuje do czegoś. Obie strony. Przykro mi, że tego nie rozumiesz.

MCB

----------


## MCB

> Jeśli dobrze policzyłem, to za dobę ogrzewania zapłaciłaś ok 35 zł. Biorąc pod uwagę, że nie ma jeszcze bardzo niskich temperatur, legalett w moich oczach strasznie traci na atrakcyjności.


Spokojnie.
Przelicz sobie ile energii potrzeba do podgrzania płyty fundamentowej oraz ścian budynku do ok. 20st. Temperatura wyjściowa płyty to mniej więcej temperatura gruntu. 

Po nagrzaniu płyty, co musi pożreć sporo energii, każde kolejne grzanie będzie miało na celu wyłącznie uzupełnienie strat ciepła. Tu też warto przeliczyć dla konkretnego domu.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

*JAJA SOBIE ROBISZ ? KUPUJESZ TOWAR I TY MASZ ZOBOWIAZANIA ?  ZA TWOJA KASE ?    * UMOWA CIEBIE  ZOBOWIAZUJE ?

 no niezle kwiatki - toz to jak Amway jest..........



 Z  ta umowa to  DO URZEDU OCHRONY KONSUMENTOW - ,BO WYGLADA MI TO NA NIEDOZWOLONE ZAPiSY.......

Sorry,ale pozjadalo mi polskie koncowki .......

----------


## MCB

Nadal nie rozumiesz to to znaczy umowa.
Jeżeli umówię się z firmą X, że sprzeda mi swój towar za cenę Y pod warunkiem, że nie zdradzę warunków umowy (w tym wypadku ceny) to, albo takiej umowy dotrzymuję, albo jestem ......

Proste.

----------


## MARTINA1

OOO TO POCHODZI POD KLAUZULE NIEDOZWOLONE !      
    nie ma czegos takiego jak tajne ceny ,na Twoim miejscu ZGLOSILABYM TE UMOWE do 
URZEDU OCHRONY PRAW KONSUMENTOW  i tam ,by zbadali czy zawiera klauzule niedozwolone prawem ...........- - jesli  nie to o'key 
- -jesli tak to oznacza klopoty dla firmy..... i masz wtedy wolna reke..........

----------


## MCB

KLAUZULE NIEDOZWOLONE ???

Nie wydaje mi się.

Kodeks cywilny stanowi, że postanowienia, które nie zostały uzgodnione indywidualnie, nie wiążą konsumenta, jeżeli kształtują jego prawa i obowiązki w sposób sprzeczny z dobrymi obyczajami i rażąco naruszający jego interesy.

Jeżeli firma ma oficjalny cennik to nie ma prawa zażądać ceny większej niż podana.
Dwukrotnie zdarzyło mi się, że cena w cenniku (internet) oraz na wystawie (wywieszka przy towarze) w momencie płacenia okazała się nieaktualna. W obu przypadkach kupiłem za tę cenę.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Moglbys moze tak po prostu odpowiedziec , czy bardzo sie myle z ta podlogowka  ze taniej i  lepiej.......... 
- nie grzejesz calego fundamentu
- sterownosc doskonala
Podalam przyklad :
100 m2 legaletta i 100 m2 fundamentu +podlogowki +20styro +wykonawstwo 
 Co wychodzi lepiej i taniej ?




Przepraszam za brak polskich liter......

----------


## MARTINA1

A WG MNIE JAK NAJBARDZIEJ PODCHODZI TO  POD KLAUZULE NIEDOZWOLONE PRAWEM ............
nawet w przypadku indywidualnych postanowien 
ale ja nie mam UMOWY, wiec nie  moge sprawdzic....  :Wink2:

----------


## MCB

Nie wiem.
U mnie płyta była ze względu na warunki gruntowe.
Gdybym dawał ławy, to musiały by być szerokie i solidnie zbrojone. Do tego mocna ochrona przeciw wodna. Reasumując: dużo materiałów, całość bardziej skomplikowana, więcej możliwości popełnienia błędu.

To, że grzeję cały fundament (50m3 betonu) to zaleta, gdyż grzeję prądem w 2-giej taryfie.

A ponieważ mam dość często awarie sieci el. to duża akumulacyjność cieplna domu jest wielką zaletą. Z tego też powodu ściany dałem masywne, z silikatów.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

To dziwne ze nie wiesz ,bo plyta mogla byc nawet bez legaletta ,sa robione no problem i zastanawiajac sie nad tym rozwazaniem porownuje wlasnie z podlogowka ......
akumulacyjnosc betonu - tu straty sa duze  i pewnie niebo lepiej wypada jakis bufor ciepla....

A sytuacja przy podlogowce ,ze wlaczam i grzeje np.100m2 grubosci no nie wiem 20-15cm musi dawac kolosalna roznice ! i wtedy stac mnie grzac nie tylko nocna taryfa ale KAZDA  :Wink2:  

 TAK MI COS WYCHODZI..



Przepraszam za brak polskich liter

----------


## MARTINA1

*A ten swistak co podaje tu rachunki  i ceny z 2004 ! to mnie juz nie bawi...  ,jedyny i niezastapiony     SAMOGRAJ....*

----------


## MCB

> To dziwne ze nie wiesz ,bo plyta mogla byc nawet bez legaletta ,sa robione no problem i zastanawiajac sie nad tym rozwazaniem porownuje wlasnie z podlogowka ......
> akumulacyjnosc betonu - tu straty sa duze  i pewnie niebo lepiej wypada jakis bufor ciepla....
> 
> A sytuacja przy podlogowce ,ze wlaczam i grzeje np.100m2 grubosci no nie wiem 20-15cm musi dawac kolosalna roznice ! i wtedy stac mnie grzac nie tylko nocna taryfa ale KAZDA


Nie wiem jak jest u innych.
U siebie liczyłem i korzystniej wychodziła płyta niż tradycyjne fundamenty.
Dom prawie parterowy, rozłożysty, kiepski grunt, wysoki poziom wód gruntowych.
Co do płyt nie z legaletta to nie jest tak różowo. Na FM było kilka pytań o poprawność zaprojektowanej płyty o 40cm grubości i więcej  :smile: 
3 lata temu, kiedy przygotowywałem się do rozpoczęcia budowy nie było alternatywy jeśli chodzi o płytę. Teraz jest jak widać niewiele lepiej.

Nie powinno być różnicy w kosztach czy grzeję 20cm płyty czy 5 cm. wylewki.
Dom traci energię i tę stratę trzeba uzupełnić. Wielkość strat nie zależy od grubości wylewki tylko od ocieplenia i szczelności domu.
Problem może się pojawić w przypadku gdy medium jest prąd i muszę magazynować ciepło na zapas w tańszej taryfie. Tu cienka wylewka może nie wystarczyć. Dlatego wybrałem grubą i do tego jeszcze doszły ściany budowane z myślą o akumulacji ciepła zimą i "zimna" latem.

----------


## MCB

> *A ten swistak co podaje tu rachunki  i ceny z 2004 ! to mnie juz nie bawi...  ,jedyny i niezastapiony     SAMOGRAJ....*


To było w odpowiedzi na tematy związane z okresem pierwszego uruchomienia płyty. Wyluzuj  :smile: 

mcb

----------


## MARTINA1

ŚWISTAK TO NIE DO CIEBIE   :big grin:  - tak ogólnie o takim jednym co od 2004 działa ... A tymi danymi z 2004 to można sobie chyba w lotto pograć - TAKIE SĄ AKTUALNE ....akurat z wiarygodnością tych danych to też  tak jest.

Myślę, że teraz dużo lepiej  i łatwiej zrobić płytę ,są nowi oferenci na rynku. 
 RÓŻNICA czy grzejesz płytę czy wylewkę musi być duża ,gdyż zakładamy tak samo dobrze zaizolowany dom ,ciepły  a co do magazynowania to albo nie ma tej potrzeby  wariancie z podłogówką albo dodatkowy  bufor ciepła.
No i zużycie musi być dużo mniejsze .....PRZECIEŻ BETON NIE JEST NAJLEPSZYM AKUMULATOREM jako materiał.........

----------


## Jacekss

> Myślę, że teraz dużo lepiej  i łatwiej zrobić płytę ,są nowi oferenci na rynku. 
>  RÓŻNICA czy grzejesz płytę czy wylewkę musi być duża ,gdyż zakładamy tak samo dobrze zaizolowany dom ,ciepły  a co do magazynowania to albo nie ma tej potrzeby  wariancie z podłogówką albo dodatkowy  bufor ciepła.
> No i zużycie musi być dużo mniejsze .....PRZECIEŻ BETON NIE JEST NAJLEPSZYM AKUMULATOREM jako materiał.........


zgadza się jest coraz więcej możliwości wykonywania płyt fundamentowych, niekoniecznie grzewczych, jednak dalej wśród projektantów/architektów bardziej preferowany jest fundament i trudno to zmienić.
Czy się grzeje płytę czy wylewkę w sezonie po starcie systemu nie ma różnicy, to grzanie jak pisał kolega ma tylko uzupełnić straty ciepła, a przy takiej samej izolacji straty będą praktycznie te same. Tylko na rozruch potrzeba więcej energii, jednak zostanie ona skumulowana więc prędzej czy później zostanie oddana - nic się nie marnuje. Podłogówka to też swego rodzaju akumulator ciepła tylko że mniej pojemny  :smile:  w końcu to 7-10cm vs 20-22 cm w Legalecie. Różnica taka że przy zwykłej podłogówce częściej trzeba uzupełniać straty ciepła. Bufor wodny też może być ok, zależy od przyjętego rozwiązania, od źródła ciepła - no i żeby dużo zmagazynować ciepła to trzeba grzać wode do ok 90C. Czyli wszystko zależy od zastosowanych rozwiązań w systemie grzewczym

----------


## coffee

Witajcie, potrzebuję pilnej rady najchętniej osób posiadających Legalett na prąd.

Pytanie dot. kabli zasilających agregaty. W projekcie widniał kabel 4x2,5. Wykonawca (nie był to niestety p. Janusz) bez konsultacji z nami zamiast tego zastosował 2 kable 3x1,5. Nie bardzo nam się to rozwiązanie podoba. Przeciwni są zarówno nasz elektryk, jak i elektryk firmy Legalett. Ten drugi pod naciskiem centrali zmienił zdanie (nie dziwię mu się, nie on tu rządzi) i właśnie próbuje uruchomić grzanie.

Czy takie rozwiązanie nie jest w jakimś sensie dla nas niebezpieczne/kłopotliwe? Czy z upływem lat, po okresie gwarancyjnym możemy mieć z tego tytułu problemy?

Bardzo proszę o pilną odpowiedź. Jeśli ktoś nie chce odpowiadać na forum, proszę o priv. PiotrzeO, Twoje zdanie też chętnie poznam, tylko proszę nie kontaktuj się w tej sprawie z centralą. Ich zdanie już znam. 

pozdrawiam
coffee

----------


## HenoK

> Witajcie, potrzebuję pilnej rady najchętniej osób posiadających Legalett na prąd.
> 
> Pytanie dot. kabli zasilających agregaty. W projekcie widniał kabel 4x2,5. Wykonawca (nie był to niestety p. Janusz) bez konsultacji z nami zamiast tego zastosował 2 kable 3x1,5. Nie bardzo nam się to rozwiązanie podoba. Przeciwni są zarówno nasz elektryk, jak i elektryk firmy Legalett. Ten drugi pod naciskiem centrali zmienił zdanie (nie dziwię mu się, nie on tu rządzi) i właśnie próbuje uruchomić grzanie.
> 
> Czy takie rozwiązanie nie jest w jakimś sensie dla nas niebezpieczne/kłopotliwe? Czy z upływem lat, po okresie gwarancyjnym możemy mieć z tego tytułu problemy?


Jak moc agregatów? Agregaty są jedno, czy 3-fazowe?

----------


## coffee

Agregaty są 3 o mocy 3x4000W. Łącznie ok. 12 kW. Są 2-fazowe. Centrala ma symbol IGV 4000E.

----------


## lakusz

> Listy o doświadczeniach w użytkowaniu Legalett potwierdzające koszt ogrzewania i także moje wpisy:
> List Lakusza: Czw, 14 Maj 2009 22:43
> List Barzuca: Czw, 14 Maj 2009 22:50
> List Avatara25: Wto, 26 Maj 2009 11:32
> List Tomocool: Czw, 28 Maj 2009 00:51
> Lista Lakusza: Nie, 15 Luty 2009 22:32
> List Paulkate: Sro, 18 Luty 2009 03:20
> Lis Paulkate - dokładne wyliczenia (tabela): Wto, 10 Luty 2009 02:15 Temat postu: ratchunki za prąd
> List Torbacza: Pon, 10 Listopad 2008 23:02
> ...


Witaj Piotrze, ciekawi mnie czy równie chętnie będziesz przytaczał mój wpis jak w końcu dokończę temat moje L i opiszę wszytko na forum? To że firma od lutego do października odpowiadała na reklamację, i w zasadzie tak naprawdę nie odpowiedziała, bo ich mail był bardzo wymijający. A szczegóły w swoim czasie.

----------


## lakusz

> Mieszkamy od wrzesnia, więć pierwszy sezon grzewczy. Ogólnie ok, szczególnie kocham bezobsługowość, chociaż bezwłądność i ciepła podłoga na razie męczy.
> 
> I tak nagrzaliśmy raz - bite 24h, żeby rozruszać i było ciepło jak diabli, chociaż termostaty na 21st ustawione, a teraz tylko na noc  włączamy na 21 i w pokojach owszem to 21 stopni jest.
> 
> Ale - jakim cudem - skoro wcześniej było na 21 ustawione w pokojach było ok 23 stopni (takie same warunki pogodowe, w nocy, więc bez ciepła od lamp) to teraz jest te 21?


A jak to zrobiłaś że miałaś termostat ustawiony na 21st i L grzał ci non stop 24h ? Czym wychładzałaś dom? Ile masz ocieplenia? Czy masz reku?

Pytanie przy jakiej temp. "załączyłaś" ogrzewanie, bo jeżeli temp. spadła w domu do 18-19st to faktycznie zanim cały L nabrał odpowiedniej temperatury i zaczął ogrzewać dom, to taka sytuacja mogła mieć miejsce.
Co do termostatów to sie nie wypowiadam, bo mam to inaczej zrealizowane  :wink: 
generalnie wahania temperatury w ciągu doby na poziomie 1st są do zaakceptowania.

----------


## lakusz

> A a a  jeszcze jedno , czy ktokolwiek ze znanych na forum , mających wiedzę fachmanów od super oszczędnych domków ( te prawie pasywniaki  i bardzo oszczędne ) mających wiedzę i doświadczenie ZROBIŁ LEGALETTA ? 
>  bO NIE WIEM .....


nie wiem czy jestem już znany  :wink:  i czy fachman, ale mogę spokojnie swój domek nazwać superoszczędnym. Wiedzę nabywałem duuuuużo czytając, mam trochę wyczucia technicznego, i wybrałem L. Dlaczego? Pisałem już wcześniej. ale właśnie brak doświadczenia i ślepa wiara w "profesjonalne" podejście L spowodowało kilka błędów. Mimo to mój domek mieści się w granicy domu 3-litrowego.

----------


## lakusz

> -możliwość zdalnego ustawiania i zmiany temperatury 
> 
> -ocieplony fundament zaciągnięty siatką i klejem wraz z dodatkowym 60 metrowym tarasem; gotowy do obrupki zewnętrznej np.kamieniem lub kaflami
> 
> A teraz najważniejszae osiągnięcie i zysk:
> 
> -tani fundament !!!


Aniu pytanie:
Jak chcesz zdalnie ustawiać i zmieniać temperaturę?
Czy taras masz oddzielony styropianem od domu ?

P.S. taki tani to ten fundament nie jest!

----------


## lakusz

> Pytanie dot. kabli zasilających agregaty. W projekcie widniał kabel 4x2,5. Wykonawca (nie był to niestety p. Janusz) bez konsultacji z nami zamiast tego zastosował 2 kable 3x1,5. Nie bardzo nam się to rozwiązanie podoba. Przeciwni są zarówno nasz elektryk, jak i elektryk firmy Legalett. Ten drugi pod naciskiem centrali zmienił zdanie (nie dziwię mu się, nie on tu rządzi) i właśnie próbuje uruchomić grzanie.
> 
> Czy takie rozwiązanie nie jest w jakimś sensie dla nas niebezpieczne/kłopotliwe? Czy z upływem lat, po okresie gwarancyjnym możemy mieć z tego tytułu problemy?


Trzymaj się tego co masz napisane w projekcie ! Masz za sobą elektryka, i kier buda. Ma być 4x2,5 na każdy agregat ! 1,5 jest na granicy długotrwałego obciążenia. 
Ma być tak jak jest w projekcie bo nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia żeby było inaczej. Żaden doświadczony elektryk nie podłączy pod 1,5 urządzenia 2kW !

----------


## AnaZ

Odpowiedź do Iakusza:

-Jak chcesz zdalnie ustawiać i zmieniać temperaturę?

-Czy taras masz oddzielony styropianem od domu ?

P.S. taki tani to ten fundament nie jest!


-Temperaturę L będzie można zmieniać i ustawiać  drogą telefoniczną np. sms - tak przynajmniej twierdzi L w Gdańsku,

-Taras oddzielony jest od domu 10cm styropianem.

P.S. Dalej twierdzę, że L szczególnie w moim przypadku, był i jest najtańszym wyborem z możliwych. Biorąc pod uwagę ogrzewanie na prąd oraz ukształtowanie terenu.

Pewnie, taniej jest grzać drewnem albo węglem, ale takich form nie rozpatrywałam. Taniej jest również jeździć rowerem zamiast samochodem czy nawet autobusem, ale czy o to chodzi?

Ana

----------


## Piotr O.

Cześć Lakusz
Dzięki za kolejne ciekawe informacje na temat doświadczeń z L. Gratuluje domku 3 litrowego.

Pisałem o osobach nie o "obobach".  :big grin: 
_...ciekawi mnie czy równie chętnie będziesz przytaczał mój wpis jak w końcu dokończę temat moje L i opiszę wszytko na forum?_ 
Jak będzie taka potrzeba. Czy oczekujesz tego?
_To że firma od lutego do października odpowiadała na reklamację, i w zasadzie tak naprawdę nie odpowiedziała, bo ich mail był bardzo wymijający._ 
Znam ten temat w wersji p. Wojtka (różni się od Twojej) i myślę, że jak już nacieszy się narodzinami syna, to skontaktuj się z Nim. Jeśli oczywiście odczuwasz taką potrzebę.  :smile: 
PS Ja nie widzę potrzeby opisywania na forum Waszych spraw przy takiej atmosferze jaka tu obecnie panuje. To tylko "podgrzewa atmosferę" i powoduje, że tematyka jest niezwiązana z doświadczeniami mieszkańców L. Myślę, że rozumiesz o kogo mi chodzi. 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## MCB

> Co do termostatów to się nie wypowiadam, bo mam to inaczej zrealizowane


Napisz proszę jak.
Co do mnie to mam obawy, że z powodu wieczornego uruchamiania kominka, okresowy wzrost temperatury spowoduje, że agregaty nie włączą się w tym okresie. Po kilku dniach takiego palenia płyta wychłodzi się nadmiernie. Zależy mi na tym, żeby mimo palenia kominkiem mieć ciepłą podłogę choćby w minimalnym stopniu.

mcb

PS co do ekipy L. to tak jak każdą należało jej pilnować. Sporo do życzenia pozostawia jakość wykonania opaski styropianowej wokół budynku. Jednakże w porównaniu z kolejnymi ekipami plasuje się w czołówce.

----------


## MARTINA1

ANAZ  tylko dlatego nie skomentowałam twego wcześniejszego postu ,że był BYŁ ŚWIETNĄ ANTYREKLAMĄ FIRMY.....
 :big grin:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :Roll:   :ohmy:   :big grin:  
żeby nie było ,że gołosłownie :.....
 1 definicja domku letniskowego -   chaty  mającej 160m2  pu. 
2 cuudny opis frontu robót  
3 byki ortograficzne 
4 powoływanie się na zadowolonych znajomych z Wawy - ilość całe osiedle - którzy jednak tu nie piszą ....
5 to co cię odróżnia od innych  - sypnęłaś się z ceną -+++++- sprawdź czy cię nie ukarzą za podawanie tajnych info 
6 budujesz i będziesz jeszcze domki budować - ŻONA DEWELOPERA ?
7 zamieść zdjęcie tego nasypu......

----------


## MCB

> Całóść robót poczynając od wożenia pospółki pod bramę ogrodzenia, przewożenia jej ładowarką na miejsce budowy - samochody topiły sie w piachu pod same zawieszenie, 
> wypoziomowanie nawiezionej łachy pospólki, zrobienie i wylanie L, zrobienie i wylanie tarasu oraz schodów zajęło 5,5 dnia i kosztowało 68 tys zł.


Cena chyba nie uwzględnia agregatów?

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

To cena super promocyjna . Dysponuję tajnymi danymi nt. mniejszego  fundamentu   legalettu i cena była zbliżona. .......
 I co śmieszne zastrzeżono sobie podawanie tych danych ......
.- Chyba jakaś mafia.........  :Wink2:

----------


## MCB

Pytanie nie było do Ciebie  :Evil:  

Cena 68 tys. za 160m2 wydaje się OK.

Daje to 425PLN/m2

U mnie było 260m2(garaż 38m2 nieogrzewany)  i cena ok. 97tys. ( w tym 3 agregaty). 

Daje to 373PLN/m2.

Dla wyjaśnienia: budowałem 2 lata temu, w samym środku górki cenowej materiałów budowlanych  :sad: 

mcb

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj MCB
_Co do mnie to mam obawy, że z powodu wieczornego uruchamiania kominka, okresowy wzrost temperatury spowoduje, że agregaty nie włączą się w tym okresie. Po kilku dniach takiego palenia płyta wychłodzi się nadmiernie._ 
Może tak być jak piszesz, ale tylko przy długim okresie nie grzania wcale Legalett, a tylko kominkiem - np. dwa tygodnie. Normalnie temp. podłogi podgrzana przez Legalett ma np. 23 st. C i utrzymuje się, jeśli grzejesz tylko kominkiem, na tym poziomie przez przynajmniej kilka dni (np. tydzień) nawet jak się agregaty nie włączą. Czemu?
Ciepło wytwarzane przez kominek nie ma negatywnego wpływu, zwykle jest wyższa temp. niż te 23 st nagrzanej przez fundament podłogi. Przecież to ciepło nie ma innego ujścia.
Jest jeszcze inna, praktyczna rada na grzanie kominkiem przy agregatach elektr. w taryfie nocnej. Na termostatach ustawiasz w taryfie dziennej włączanie się agregatów np. przy 20 stopniach, a w taryfie nocnej, w pokoju grzanym kominkiem np. w godzinach 24.00 - 6.00 temp. 23 st. 
Jak kominek w nocy przygasa, temp. w salonie spada do np. 23.5 st. (0,5 st. to zakres "tolerancji" w termostacie), to włącza się dogrzewanie prądowe fundamentu.
*Reasumując:* wszystko można tylko trzeba doświadczalnie popróbować *we własnym domu*.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc ciekawej zabawy z testowaniem Legalett

----------


## MCB

Dziękuję.
MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

DO MCB   Jak chcesz by ktoś konkretnie CI odpowiedział to chyba wiesz co robić ?   :Evil:

----------


## coffee

MARTINO1, może nie doczytałaś tematu tej dyskusji, to Ci przypomnę: Legalett- doświadczenia *mieszkańców*
Z Twoich postów wynika, że nie tylko nie mieszkasz w domu z Legalett, ale i takowego nie planujesz. Nie zaśmiecaj więc proszę nam tu wątku i przestań krzyczeć. Siejesz tylko zamęt i utrudniasz komunikację. Może gdyby nie Twoje dygresje, otrzymałabym więcej odpowiedzi na swoje pytanie.

Lakusz, bardzo Ci dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## MARTINA1

Się zastanawiam nad opłacalnością , marketingiem  i całym tym systemem ....... Kobieto   :Evil:  jest TU miejsce dla wszystkich , a jak masz 
kłopoty  i nikt Ci nie odpowiada  na Twoje posty tzn. temat ich nie interesuje lub podobnych doświadczeń nie mieli.........
 A od czegóż jest ta super firma ,że nie pomogli ? 
 Co sieję ? pomyśl zanim się wypowiesz .... dzięki temu wątkowi przejrzałam na oczy odnośnie tej płytki (myślę,że nie tylko ja ), a byłam najgorętszą zwolenniczką.......
Chcesz założyć własny klub - wolna wola ,pomyśl jakie ograniczenia proponujesz  i  czemu miałyby służyć- TO SIĘ NAZYWA CENZURA

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Coffe
_Witajcie, potrzebuję pilnej rady najchętniej osób posiadających Legalett na prąd.
Pytanie dot. kabli zasilających agregaty. W projekcie widniał kabel 4x2,5. 
Bardzo proszę o pilną odpowiedź. Jeśli ktoś nie chce odpowiadać na forum, proszę o priv. PiotrzeO, Twoje zdanie też chętnie poznam, tylko proszę nie kontaktuj się w tej sprawie z centralą. Ich zdanie już znam.
pozdrawiam
coffee_

Przepraszam, w tym zamęcie różnych, przykrych "śmieci" nie na temat, nie doczytałem, że zwróciłaś się imiennie do mnie. Bardzo mi miło.  :smile: .
Centrali nie pytam, bo Pan Wojtek niech się nacieszy ojcostwem, więc Mu głowy nie będę kręcić taką sprawą. 
Jako elektryki i elektronik z wykształcenia uważam, że dla bezpieczeństwa powinnaś trzymać się projektu. A jeśli jest z tym problem - na przykład już są założone kable o mniejszej średnicy, to tylko inż. z Legalett może odpowiedzialnie Ci radzić.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie, powodzenia i napisz o rezultatach końcowych.
PS A co ci Centrala odpowiedziała?  :smile:

----------


## coffee

Niestety nie każdy potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem. Cenzura a próba utrzymania porządku na forum to 2 różne rzeczy. Mylisz się MARTINO1 pisząc, że w tym wątku jest miejsce dla wszystkich. Otóż nie jest. Tytuł jest chyba jednoznaczny. Miałam nadzieję, że będą się tu udzielać wyłącznie właściciele tego rozwiązania. Chcesz pisać o swoich przemyśleniach, proszę bardzo! Ale nie tu! Tu mamy sie wymieniać *doświadczeniami*, i tymi dobrymi ,i złymi, a nie dywagować czy to się opłaca czy nie. Nas mieszkańców to już nie interesuje, interesuje nas eksploatacja i o tym chcemy rozmawiać. 

O mój problem się nie martw. Rozwiążę go sama, z większą lub mniejszą pomocą osób zorientowanych w temacie.

Piotrze, ja bardzo chciałabym się trzymać projektu, niestety nie dano mi szansy, bo decyzji o zamianie kabla nie skonsultowano ze mną. Mam o to do centrali ogromny żal. Podobno p.Wojtek uznał, że taka zamiana jest OK, jednak nikt nie raczył nas poinformować, że wykonanie nie będzie zgodne z projektem. Szkoda, że lenistwo wykonawcy było dla centrali wystarczającym powodem do takiej decyzji. 
Chwilowo centrala nie odpowiada ma moje maile.

----------


## MARTINA1

TO co proponujesz to cenzura ............
Tytuł został sprytnie zapodany ......,bo był jeszcze wątek o złych doświadczeniach . Masz bardzo ograniczone pojęcia a propos doświadczeń  .................  :Evil:  
A ja myślałam ,że miał to być wątek w którym można podyskutować o tym rozwiązaniu i całokształcie związanym z legallet (też masz jakąś ograniczającą Cię umowę ?)

----------


## coffee

Nie umiem jaśniej Ci wytłumaczyć, więc pozostanę przy swoim.
Co się tak wściekasz a propos moich doświadczeń? Ograniczone, jak twierdzisz, czy nie, ale są. Pewnie będą ewoluować, a wraz z nimi i moje spostrzeżenia.

Nie wiem o jakim wątku ze złymi doświadczeniami piszesz, ale chętnie sie dowiem. Co do umowy to też nie wiem o co Ci chodzi, nie wydaje mi się, żeby kryła sie w niej jakaś tajemnica. Taka jestem ograniczona.

Może faktycznie przydałby się inny wątek dot. idei rozwiązania fundamentu grzewczego. Może wówczas ten wątek stałby się czytelniejszy. Nie dziwię się, że tak mało osób chce tu pisać, bo każdy posiadający Legalett (nie ważne czy zadowolony czy nie) jest posądzany o współpracę, działalność marketingową i Bóg jeden wie co jeszcze.

----------


## MARTINA1

Tak to jest jak skupiasz się tylko na sobie ............
Doświadczenia - to szerokie pojęcie nie odnosi się nie tylko do Ciebie . Poczytaj wcześniejsze posty  a dowiesz się co nieco odnośnie umowy co przypadkiem wyszło ..
.Ten drugi wątek istnieje, ale ciężko go odszukać 
 NIE PRZESADZAJ NIE KAŻDY JEST POSĄDZANY O WSPÓŁPRACĘ - tylko CI  co w tym robią .... Poczytaj wątek o praefie - wypowiedzi ,a sama będziesz mogła dużo  ocenić ....

----------


## coffee

Nie zamierzam się bawić w detektywa, szkoda mi na to czasu. Faktycznie nie znam szczegółowo całego wątku. Czytam wybiórczo, wszak jestem skupiona wyłącznie na sobie. I dobrze mi z tym. Przepraszam czytających wątek za zaśmiecanie, już kończę.

----------


## MARTINA1

post  1 - Najpierw piszesz chętnie sie dowiem 
 post 2 - później ,,Nie zamierzam się bawić w detektywa ,szkoda mi na to czasu. Faktycznie nie znam szczegółowo  całego wątku "
 No,  to trzeba się umieć zdecydować.
 I wszystko jasne .......

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał ela_marek_luszowice
> 
> Podajemy nieco z czachy  ale raczej na 100% tak jest:
> - ściany zewn. 15 cm Praefa + 15 cm styropian
> - izolacja pod płytą fundamentową - standardowa (tutaj właśnie nie wiemy dokładnie, może odkopiemy wkrótce w papierach)
> - strop - 20 cm wełny mineralnej
> - okna ciepłe z Oknoplastu (0,7), jeden nawiewnik i mikrouchyły w pomieszczeniach
> - drzwi zewn. - raczej standardowe (nie pamiętamy jaki był współczynnik, ale pewnie z 2)
> 
> ...


Jak przeczytałem wpis eli i marka to lekko zbladłem, w tak "standardowo" ocieplonym domu grzać prądem, do tego brak reku, oj ... nie chciałbym być złym prorokiem  :sad:

----------


## lakusz

> Trochę tylko mnie jedna rzecz zastanawia - mianowicie po "odcięciu" dopływu ciepłej wody wiatraczki w wymiennikach nadal pracują jeszcze czasem parę godzin... rozumiem że przy agregatach elektrycznych to chłodziły by spirale żeby się nie przepaliły ale przy wymienniku po co?   
> Co do kosztów ogrzewania wypowiem siępo pierwszym rachunku   
> 
> Browar


Ja miałem na początku to samo, pod koniec zimy przestało, uznałem to za "awarię" i zgłosiłem do L, oni mnie zbyli i powiedzieli że niema takiego zabezpieczenia, jak termostat wyłącza grzanie wentylator też powinien przestać grzać  :sad:

----------


## AnaZ

Odp. MCB

-cena uwzględniała agregaty ale pospółka jak u wszystkich płatna jest dodatkowo.

Odp. MARTINA1-

1. Domek letniskowy 160m2 pu - nie rozumiem problemu ? Metraż dot. ceny za L, 
2. Bez komentaża,
3. Bez komentaża,
4. Zapraszam na Osiedle domków Kanadyjskichna Ul.Brzezińskiej,
5. Bez komentaża,
6. Jesteś osobą wyjątkowo szukającą zaczepki, do tego przekręcasz moje słowa. Zostawiam ten punkt również bez komentaża,
7.Zdjęcie wstawię jutro, a konkretnie mąż - niestety nie potrafię tego  zrobić

----------


## Piotr O.

_Jak przeczytałem wpis eli i marka to lekko zbladłem, w tak "standardowo" ocieplonym domu grzać prądem, do tego brak reku, oj ... nie chciałbym być złym prorokiem_

Witaj Henryku
Napisz nam proszę konkretnie, o co się Ciebie rozchodzi Waszmość?  :smile:  
Nie pisz ogólników. Ela i Marek tak Ci ładnie i spokojnie odpowiedzieli, a Ty dalej swoje.
Mam podobny dom, starsze rozwiązanie (u Eli i Marka pod fundamentem jest 20 cm styro u mnie 16 cm), także bez ręku i jak wiesz grzanie prądem elektrycznym jest u mnie bardzo ekonomiczne.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc wszystkim miłego końca tygodnia tzw. weekendu.

----------


## tomek131

Postanowiłem sobie chłopie żeby nie zwracać w ogóle uwagi na twoje posty, ale nie idzie wytrzymać tego idiotycznego naganiania.Choćby ktoś napisał ,że ma dom bez okien i drzwi zbudowany z połówki pustaka żużlowego bez ocieplenia , ale na Legalecie to byś też przeprowadzał dowód ,że opłaca się bo jest na Legalecie.Ktoś grzeje węglem-przekonujesz ,że taniej Legalettem.Bez względu na wszystko najlepiej i najtaniej jest Legalettem.(noi praefą oczywiście).
Wiesz co, nawet jakby mi 10tys/m-c legalett płacił to bym takich bzdur nie pisał bo by mi było wstyd zwyczajnie.Skończ z tym bo odstraszasz im klientów taką bzdurną pisaniną.
Sorry everybody, ale nie wytrzymałem,już nic się nie odzywam , także nawet nie musisz odpowiadać

----------


## Piotr O.

A ja już myślałem Tomaszu, że przemyślałeś, zmądrzałeś i cieszyłem się, że przestałeś pisać _nie na temat, głupoty_ w stylu:
_Skończ z tym bo odstraszasz im klientów taką bzdurną pisaniną._ 
Dobre sobie, to mi się podoba. I o takich klientów jak Ty właśnie mi chodzi - by ich odstraszyć.  :big grin:   :smile:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
Twoja troska o odstraszanie klientów mile mnie zaskoczyła. Chyba wyślę Twój e-mail do Legalett. Może być wesoło...
Pozdrawiam serdecznie 
i kolejny raz dołączam do tych, którzy proszą o pisanie konkretnie na temat, a nie o rzekomych bzdurach, bzdetach, domysłach, swoich problemach wewnętrznych, bo po co zajmować miejsce i ośmieszać się wobec czytelników?
PS _Masz problem idź do psychologa_ - tu jest forum budowlane.  :Confused:

----------


## HenoK

> _Jak przeczytałem wpis eli i marka to lekko zbladłem, w tak "standardowo" ocieplonym domu grzać prądem, do tego brak reku, oj ... nie chciałbym być złym prorokiem_
> 
> Witaj Henryku
> Napisz nam proszę konkretnie, o co się Ciebie rozchodzi Waszmość?  
> Nie pisz ogólników. Ela i Marek tak Ci ładnie i spokojnie odpowiedzieli, a Ty dalej swoje.
> Mam podobny dom, starsze rozwiązanie (u Eli i Marka pod fundamentem jest 20 cm styro u mnie 16 cm), także bez ręku i jak wiesz grzanie prądem elektrycznym jest u mnie bardzo ekonomiczne.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc wszystkim miłego końca tygodnia tzw. weekendu.


Zacznijmy od tego, że cytujesz nie mnie, tylko *lakusza*.

Dla porządku zacytuję swoja wypowiedź :



> Napisał ela_marek_luszowice
> 
> Podajemy nieco z czachy  ale raczej na 100% tak jest:
> - ściany zewn. 15 cm Praefa + 15 cm styropian
> - izolacja pod płytą fundamentową - standardowa (tutaj właśnie nie wiemy dokładnie, może odkopiemy wkrótce w papierach)
> - strop - 20 cm wełny mineralnej
> - okna ciepłe z Oknoplastu (0,7), jeden nawiewnik i mikrouchyły w pomieszczeniach
> - drzwi zewn. - raczej standardowe (nie pamiętamy jaki był współczynnik, ale pewnie z 2)
> 
> ...


Można dyskutować, co to znaczy "tanie ogrzewanie domu". Na podstawie swojego doświadczenia mogę oszacować, że dom Eli i Marka będzie na ogrzewanie zuzywał 90-110kWh/m2 rocznie, co przy powierzchni ich domu ok. 73m2 daje 6570-8030kWh energii. W ich wypadku będzie to energia elektryczna (no chyba, że będą dużo palić w kominku). Przy grzaniu w tylko w II taryfie daje to koszt 1971-2409zł (cena energii 0,3zł/kWh). Jednak w przypadku ich domu w największe mrozy grzanie tylko w II taryfie może nie wystarczyć (znaczne wahania temperatury) i wtedy koszt ten jeszcze wzrośnie. Nie widziałem jeszcze aktualnych cen energii, ale słyszałem , że aktualnie II taryfa kosztuje już 0,37zł/kWh.
Czy roczny koszt ogrzewania rzędu 2000-2500zł tak małego domu to dużo czy mało, można dyskutować. Jeżeli porównać to ze zużyciem energii przez *lakusza*, to jest to dużo.
Pierwszą rzeczą, którą bym w tym domu zrobił, to zamienił wentylację grawitacyjna na mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła. 
Co dają okna o U=0,7W/m2*K), skoro są w nich nawiewniki i są one rozszczelnione? 

Ciekaw jestem, co wykaże u nich świadectwo charakterystyki energetycznej ?

Nie bardzo rozumiem tego : _Ela i Marek tak Ci ładnie i spokojnie odpowiedzieli, a Ty dalej swoje._
Jak Twoim zdaniem mieli odpowiedzieć ?

Technologie fundamentu grzewczego i ścian prefabrykowanych, to bardzo dobre technologie, jednak nie tylko od nich zależy zapotrzebowanie budynku na ciepło do ogrzewania domu. W zależności od ceny "paliwa", z którego zamierzamy korzystać do ogrzewania domu powinniśmy dostosować zużycie energii - im droższa energia tym mniejsze powinno być jej zużycie.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Henryku
_Chcieć znaleźć prawdę jest zasługą, nawet gdy się błądzi po drodze._ 
Georg Christoph Lichtenberg

Biję się w piersi i bardzo przepraszam Ciebie, bo rzeczywiście jak tak o poranku na szybko przeczytałem, to z trzech osób wymienionych w tym liście zobaczyłem u góry Ciebie i tak już skojarzyłem. Przepraszam i dziękuje za Twoje konkretne odniesienie się do tematu - to pozytywny skutek mojej pomyłki.  :smile:  

Jak słusznie piszesz: _Można dyskutować, co to znaczy "tanie ogrzewanie domu"._  i jeszcze słuszniej: _na podstawie swojego doświadczenia mogę oszacować, że dom Eli i Marka będzie na ogrzewanie zuzywał 90-110kWh/m2 rocznie... , co przy powierzchni ich domu ok. 73m2 daje 6570-8030kWh energii._ 
Takie jest Twoje doświadczenie w tym przypadku teoretyczne, bo Legalett nie masz, a jak dobrze wiesz teoria może się rozmijać z praktyką. 
Prawdopodobnie takie zużycie może być, bo jak czytałeś moje dane z pierwszej zimy były podobne (trochę większe 9000 kWh w II Taryfie - większy dom). Oczywiście zależeć to będzie od tego jakie temperatury zostaną zadane termostatom.

_Jednak w przypadku ich domu w największe mrozy grzanie tylko w II taryfie może nie wystarczyć (znaczne wahania temperatury) i wtedy koszt ten jeszcze wzrośnie._ 
Tu też zgoda, bo sam z doświadczenia o tym wiem i tu na forum o tym pisałem, gdy o to pytano. Trzeba jednak dla ścisłości dodać dwa fakty.
1. Ile jest takich dni w zimie - ktoś tu wyliczył - chyba kilkanaście. Na przykład ubiegłej zimy u nas na Podkarpaciu były tylko trzy takie kilkudniowe mrozy w granicach -20 st. Koszt więc z tego powodu wzrosną nieznacznie.
2. Legalett dzięki akumulacji i bezwładności utrzymuje przez kilka dni temperaturę mimo spadku temp. na zewnątrz. Co oznacza, że temp. na zewnątrz może znów pójść w górę, a dopiero odczujemy wewnątrz spadek temp. To jest plus i minus bezwładności - bo warto o tym zjawisku pamiętać i jeśli chcemy temu zapobiec, to przy zapowiedzi dużych mrozów przewidzieć.

_Nie widziałem jeszcze aktualnych cen energii, ale słyszałem , że aktualnie II taryfa kosztuje już 0,37zł/kWh._ Też nie widziałem, więc nie będę dywagował o zasłyszanych wieściach. 
_Czy roczny koszt ogrzewania rzędu 2000-2500zł tak małego domu to dużo czy mało, można dyskutować._  Można... i zależy do jakiego domu i jakiego źródła to odniesiemy. Lakusz też jeszcze nie wie czy tak będzie jak z radością pisze o swoim domu 3 litrowym. Czas, zima czyli *praktyka pokaże*. Oby się sprawdziło, tego Mu życzę.
Jeśli będzie to kwota górna podana przez Ciebie 2500 zł przy zasłyszanej prze Ciebie kwocie podwyżki energii, to jeśli dobrze na szybko liczę, dzieląc ją przez 7 miesięcy okresu grzewczego mamy średnią ok. 350 zł.miesiąc. Czy to dużo czy mało? - rzecz względna, zależy jak dla kogo.   :smile: 

_Pierwszą rzeczą, którą bym w tym domu zrobił, to zamienił wentylację grawitacyjna na mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła._ 
Jasne i przypuszczam, że Ela i Marek jak będą mogli (np. z racji finansów), to w przyszłości, po pierwszych doświadczeniach zimowych, zrobią to. 
To jest jedyna Twoja podpowiedź dla Eli i Marka pomijając... to:
_Ciekaw jestem, co wykaże u nich świadectwo charakterystyki energetycznej ?_
Tu na Twoim  miejscu bym uważał, bo kolejny raz piszesz o swojej działce - marketing... Rozumiesz o kogo chodzi. A zrobić jak się ma potrzebę warto.  :smile: 

_Technologie fundamentu grzewczego i ścian prefabrykowanych, to bardzo dobre technologie ... im droższa energia tym mniejsze powinno być jej zużycie. _ 
Wszyscy byśmy chcieli, by tak było Henryku i do tego w miarę możliwości zmierzamy.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## HenoK

> _Ciekaw jestem, co wykaże u nich świadectwo charakterystyki energetycznej ?_
> Tu na Twoim  miejscu bym uważał, bo kolejny raz piszesz o swojej działce - marketing... Rozumiesz o kogo chodzi. A zrobić jak się ma potrzebę warto.


Żaden marketing. ŚChE tak czy inaczej będą musieli wykonać, a z pewnością nie ja będę im je wykonywał. Akurat w ich wypadku istotne jest, żeby to było rzetelnie wykonane świadectwo.
Natomiast wartości, które na nim wyjdą jak najbardziej mnie interesują - jak myślisz, na podstawie czego wiem, że ich dom zużyje 90-110kWh/m2 rocznie na ogrzewanie? 
Nie mam co prawda płyty grzewczej Legalett, ale sposób ogrzewania mam bardzo zbliżony i pierwszy sezon grzewczy za sobą, więc doskonale wiem, czego można się w takim domu jak Eli i Marka spodziewać.

----------


## Piotr O.

Wszystko jasne Henryku.
Dzięki.

----------


## tomek131

No wiec Henok niby masz rację ,ale wiesz,to jest proszę Pana najlepszy system grzewczy świata pozbawiony jakichkolwiek wad i do tego tak superoszczędny ,że twoja wiedza,wykształcenie drogi Henoku i zapewne długoletnie doświadczenie i praktyka w temacie energooszczędności nie są wystarczające  by podjąć się jakiejkolwiek oceny systemu opartego o Legalett i Praefę a już ocena ,że standard wciskany ludziom za grubą kasę przez wykonawców Legalett i Praefa (np Prefbud , Abakon i inni) nie należy za tą kasę do specjalnie energooszczędnych systemów w szczególności jeśli chodzi o grzanie prądem ,toooooooo tu już drogi Henok przesadziłeś , absolutnie przesadziłeś.Możesz sobie studiować,praktykować, mieć wiedzę i praktykę ale w przypadku tego systemu nie mają one żadnego zastosowania bo w praktyce może to wyglądać inaczej ponieważ to jest TEN SYSTEM.
Serdecznie pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> No wiec Henok niby masz rację ,ale wiesz,to jest proszę Pana najlepszy system grzewczy świata pozbawiony jakichkolwiek wad i do tego tak superoszczędny ,że twoja wiedza,wykształcenie drogi Henoku i zapewne długoletnie doświadczenie i praktyka w temacie energooszczędności nie są wystarczające  by podjąć się jakiejkolwiek oceny systemu opartego o Legalett i Praefę a już ocena ,że standard wciskany ludziom za grubą kasę przez wykonawców Legalett i Praefa (np Prefbud , Abakon i inni) nie należy za tą kasę do specjalnie energooszczędnych systemów w szczególności jeśli chodzi o grzanie prądem ,toooooooo tu już drogi Henok przesadziłeś , absolutnie przesadziłeś.Możesz sobie studiować,praktykować, mieć wiedzę i praktykę ale w przypadku tego systemu nie mają one żadnego zastosowania bo w praktyce może to wyglądać inaczej ponieważ to jest TEN SYSTEM.
> Serdecznie pozdrawiam


Trzeba umieć odróżnić informacje marketingowe, które siłą rzeczy podkreślają zalety, a pomijają wady, od niezależnych opinii. 
Tymi samymi prawami rządzi się przecież cały wolny rynek. Czytając uważnie chociażby ten wątek jesteś w stanie wychwycić zalety i wady systemu Legalett. Znajdziesz tu nawet informacje o konkurencyjnych do niego rozwiązaniach. 
Przestań więc narzekać. Jeżeli nie chcesz skorzystać z oferty Legalettu, możesz wybrać konkurencyjną firmę (jest ich kilka na rynku). Czy będzie to lepszy wybór? Tego nikt Ci na tym Forum nie zagwarantuje  :sad: .

----------


## tomek131

Ja nie narzekam,wkurza mnie ten marketing i tyle.Uważam ,że należy go piętnować

----------


## AnaZ

Czy ktoś podpowie jak się wstawia w prosty sposób tutaj zdjęcia ?

----------


## HenoK

> Czy ktoś podpowie jak się wstawia w prosty sposób tutaj zdjęcia ?


Poczytaj tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/post1022695.htm#1022695
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2682366.htm#2682366

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

Przy całym jadzie, który tutaj panuje, postanowiliśmy czasami rzucić coś merytorycznego, czyli REALNE koszty związane z ogrzewaniem naszego domu. Namawiamy do tego innych - czyżby nikt w Polsce nie rozpoczynał przygody z Legalettem?

Po wstępnym szaleństwie z ogrzewaniem naszego domku sytuacja się unormowała  :smile: 

Oto zapis...
17.10. - odpalenie systemu
18.10. - 150 kW (to już pisaliśmy)
20.10. - 275 kW (szaleństwo nadal trwa)
22.10. - 296 kW (mocne wyhamowanie zużycia)
23.10. - 313 kW

Odczytywaliśmy o różnych godzinach w danych dniach, więc czasami między jednym, a drugim odczytem było 30 godz. różnicy (choć tylko jeden dzień  :smile: 

Obecnie mamy ok. 18 stopni w domu, system grzeje głównie w nocy. Podkreślamy raz jeszcze, że jeszcze tam nie mieszkamy. Można więc się spodziewać, że po zamieszkaniu z 18 stopni zrobi się ponad 20 (wydychane powietrze, sprzęt RTV, AGD, kominek).

Przez tydzień zużyliśmy więc ok. 330 kW (pewnie tyle teraz jest), więc po taryfie budowlanej to ok. 190 zł (niestety taki jest koszt budowlanki). Ale większość na razie poszła na rozruch (ponad 80% z tych kosztów). Naszym zdaniem nie jest więc źle, ale oczywiście będziemy nadal obserwowali licznik podłączony tylko i wyłącznie pod Legalett.

Czasami się podzielimy naszymi cyferkami z ludźmi, których to interesuje.

----------


## tomek131

Rzeczywiście macie słabo docieplony dom , co przy ogrzewaniu prądem może być kłopotem.Ale zobaczymy jak wyjdą wam rachunki,tyle ,że najczęstszy dom jaki ludzie budują jest 50-100% większy od waszego i o tym też nie zapominajmy

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Rzeczywiście macie słabo docieplony dom , co przy ogrzewaniu prądem może być kłopotem.Ale zobaczymy jak wyjdą wam rachunki,tyle ,że najczęstszy dom jaki ludzie budują jest 50-100% większy od waszego i o tym też nie zapominajmy


Mamy standardowo ocieplony dom. Nie generalizujcie (piszemy ogólnie do specjalistów od energooszczędności), że Polacy budują 50 cm styropianiu, 60 cm wełny, mają wentylację mechaniczną i jeszcze może inne bajery. To dotyczy pewnie kilku procent (chyba i tak za dużo) mieszkańców naszego kraju.

A co do nas... Nie chcieliśmy robić termosu (nie braliśmy pod uwagę wentylacji mechanicznej, głównie ze względu na koszty), w którym po roku użytkowania pojawiłby się grzyb. Chcemy mieć dom do mieszkania, a nie jakiś zamknięty szczelnie ze wszystkich stron dom pasywny, gdzie nie wolno nawet okna otworzyć i posłuchać ptaszków  :smile: 

W tej chwili za ogrzewanie mieszkania (dwukrotnie mniejszego!) płacimy ok. 120 zł więcej. Rachunki w wysokości ok. 300-350 zł miesięcznie (a jest na to szansa) w pełni nas zadowolą. Zwłaszcza w systemie, który jest w 100% bezobsługowy.

----------


## coffee

Czy rozruch systemu (zasilanie prądem) zawsze wiąże się z 2-tygodniowym otwarciem pokryw agregatów? 

Po Waszych uwagach dot. ocieplania, myślimy czy planowych 15cm z lepszym lambda nie zastąpić jednak 20cm. Ocieplamy dopiero wiosną, więc mamy co rozważać. Póki co liczymy się z dużymi rachunkami, zwłaszcza że prąd budowlany. Dobrze, ze choć wentylacja mechaniczna z reku jest. Aczkolwiek certyfikat energetyczny raczej wypadnie u nas blado.
Za kilka dni podłączymy podlicznik na ogrzewanie, więc jeśli wątek utrzyma się do przyszłego roku, to podzielimy się naszymi pomiarami.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Czy rozruch systemu (zasilanie prądem) zawsze wiąże się z 2-tygodniowym otwarciem pokryw agregatów?


????????? Pierwsze słyszymy  :smile: 




> Po Waszych uwagach dot. ocieplania, myślimy czy planowych 15cm z lepszym lambda nie zastąpić jednak 20cm. Ocieplamy dopiero wiosną, więc mamy co rozważać. Póki co liczymy się z dużymi rachunkami, zwłaszcza że prąd budowlany. Dobrze, ze choć wentylacja mechaniczna z reku jest.


Jak macie reku, oczywiście - to nasze zdanie - dajcie 20 cm. Koszt niewiele większy, a na pewno będzie cieplej. Przy reku ma to sens.

----------


## HenoK

> Mamy standardowo ocieplony dom. Nie generalizujcie (piszemy ogólnie do specjalistów od energooszczędności), że Polacy budują 50 cm styropianiu, 60 cm wełny, mają wentylację mechaniczną i jeszcze może inne bajery. To dotyczy pewnie kilku procent (chyba i tak za dużo) mieszkańców naszego kraju.
> 
> A co do nas... Nie chcieliśmy robić termosu (nie braliśmy pod uwagę wentylacji mechanicznej, głównie ze względu na koszty), w którym po roku użytkowania pojawiłby się grzyb. Chcemy mieć dom do mieszkania, a nie jakiś zamknięty szczelnie ze wszystkich stron dom pasywny, gdzie nie wolno nawet okna otworzyć i posłuchać ptaszków 
> 
> W tej chwili za ogrzewanie mieszkania (dwukrotnie mniejszego!) płacimy ok. 120 zł więcej. Rachunki w wysokości ok. 300-350 zł miesięcznie (a jest na to szansa) w pełni nas zadowolą. Zwłaszcza w systemie, który jest w 100% bezobsługowy.


Nigdzie nie twierdziłem, że wszyscy budują domy energooszczędne. Jednak mało jest też osób, które decydują się na ogrzewanie wyłącznie energią elektryczną. Podtrzymuje to co napisałem wcześniej - przy ogrzewaniu gazem Wasz dom spisywałby się całkiem przyzwoicie, przy energii elektrycznej warto było położyć większy nacisk na energooszczędność.
Obecnie zużywacie 10-12kWh/dzień. Podwyższenie temperatury do 20st. C spowoduje wzrost zużycia energii (o ok. 10%). Po wprowadzeniu zużycie energii nie zmaleje, no chyba, że będziecie w dużym stopniu korzystali z ogrzewania kominkiem.

Nie wiem kto wam naopowiadał, że w domu pasywnym nie wolno otwierać okien? Po prostu nie ma takiej potrzeby. Cały czas zapewniona jest wentylacja o intensywności wynikającej z aktualnych potrzeb. Akurat wentylacja jest najsłabszym punktem w waszym domu. Przy ogrzewaniu energią elektryczną będziecie dom wentylowali bardzo skromnie, patrząc jak lepsza wentylacja odbija się na rachunkach za energię elektryczną.

Pozostałe elementy budynku (izolacja pod budynkiem, izolacja ścian i stropu) są już praktycznie nie do zmiany - koszt polepszenia tych przegród pod względem energetycznym zwracałby się bardzo długo.  

Nie piszę tego, żeby Wam wytykać błędy. Gdybym wcześniej trafił na Wasz Dziennik budowy, mógłbym Wam kilka rzeczy podpowiedzieć, teraz to "musztarda po obiedzie" (oprócz tej wentylacji, nad którą naprawdę warto się jeszcze zastanowić).

Piszę to po to aby inni, np. *coffee* nie popełniali takich samych błędów.
Zwiększenie grubości izolacji lub zastosowanie lepszego materiału izolacyjnego to stosunkowo nieznaczny koszt w porównaniu z kosztu całego budynku. Podobnie jest z wentylacją mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła, gdy zrezygnuje się z kanałów wentylacji grawitacyjnej, nawiewników w oknach. 
Na późniejszych rachunkach zmiany te odbijają się znacznie i w ten sposób szybko się zwracają.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Nigdzie nie twierdziłem, że wszyscy budują domy energooszczędne. Jednak mało jest też osób, które decydują się na ogrzewanie wyłącznie energią elektryczną.


My też się do nich nie zaliczamy  :smile:  Zauważ, że zainwestowaliśmy w kominek.




> Podobnie jest z wentylacją mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła, gdy zrezygnuje się z kanałów wentylacji grawitacyjnej, nawiewników w oknach.  Na późniejszych rachunkach zmiany te odbijają się znacznie i w ten sposób szybko się zwracają.


U nas likwidacja kanałów wentylacyjnych i nawiewników w oknach przyniosłaby minimalne oszczędności. Mamy tylko jeden komin. No chyba, że w ogóle byśmy z niego zrezygnowali  :smile:  Ale wtedy dom bez kominka? Bez sensu  :smile: 

Więc wentylacja mechaniczna w naszym przypadku zwracałaby się bardzo długo. Jednak nie mówimy, że NIGDY jej nie założymy. Okaże się  :smile:

----------


## MCB

> Czy rozruch systemu (zasilanie prądem) zawsze wiąże się z 2-tygodniowym otwarciem pokryw agregatów?


Przed pierwszym uruchomieniem trzeba usunąć wodę i wszelkie zanieczyszczenia z kanałów. 
Instalator agregatów ma specjalne dmuchawy.
Potem dobrze jest na pewien czas uruchomić agregat przy otwartej pokrywie.
Cała wilgoć powinna odparować.

Czy trzeba to robić co sezon? Nie wiem. Ja na pewno przed sezonem będę kontrolował pracę agregatów.

mcb

----------


## HenoK

> My też się do nich nie zaliczamy  Zauważ, że zainwestowaliśmy w kominek.


Trochę się to kłóci z tym, co wcześniej napisaliście :



> W tej chwili za ogrzewanie mieszkania (dwukrotnie mniejszego!) płacimy ok. 120 zł więcej. Rachunki w wysokości ok. 300-350 zł miesięcznie (a jest na to szansa) w pełni nas zadowolą. *Zwłaszcza w systemie, który jest w 100% bezobsługowy.*


Po uwzględieniu kominka jako żródła ciepła system przestaje być bezobsługowy  :sad: .

----------


## Piotr O.

Coffee napisała:
_Czy rozruch systemu (zasilanie prądem) zawsze wiąże się z 2-tygodniowym otwarciem pokryw agregatów?_ 
A kto Wam tak powiedział?
Tak jak napisał MCB w pierwszym roku w celu usunięcia ewentualnej wilgoci trzeba otworzyć. Ale wystarczy zrobić to dwa trzy razy co pewien czas, a potem już takiej potrzeby nie ma. A już z pewnością nie trzeba tego robić ciągle przez dwa tygodnie, bo po co słuchać szumu wiatraków.  :Smile: 
Może powiedziano Wam, że w ciągu dwóch tygodni należy kilka razy otworzyć agregaty i sprawdzić czy nie ma w nich wilgoci, a zrozumieliście, że ciągle?
W następnych latach nie trzeba, chociaż jak ktoś chce zajrzeć i sprawdzić czy tam nie ma mrówek lub myszy to czemu nie?  :Lol:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

Henryk napisał:
_Pozostałe elementy budynku (izolacja pod budynkiem, izolacja ścian i stropu) są już praktycznie nie do zmiany_ (...)
_Zwiększenie grubości izolacji lub zastosowanie lepszego materiału izolacyjnego to stosunkowo nieznaczny koszt w porównaniu z kosztu całego budynku._ 
Jeśli dobrze Ciebie rozumiem Henryku, to radzisz, by zwiększyć grubość styropianu pod fundamentem i zwiększyć grubość ocieplenia ścian (styropian, wełna, itp.). Co do pierwszego mam wątpliwość czy jest to rzeczywiście konieczne (więcej niż 20 cm?). Drugie sam polecam, bo mam 12 cm i tu nie warto oszczędzać przy ścianach 15 cm.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc pogodnej niedzieli 
(u nas gęsta mgła i siąpi, ale ciepło na dworze, więc nie grzejemy).

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Napisał coffee
> 
> Czy rozruch systemu (zasilanie prądem) zawsze wiąże się z 2-tygodniowym otwarciem pokryw agregatów?
> 
> 
> Przed pierwszym uruchomieniem trzeba usunąć wodę i wszelkie zanieczyszczenia z kanałów. 
> Instalator agregatów ma specjalne dmuchawy.
> Potem dobrze jest na pewien czas uruchomić agregat przy otwartej pokrywie.
> Cała wilgoć powinna odparować.
> ...


A tak, to instalator dmuchawami przeczyścił kanały u nas w domku - gdzieś pod koniec sierpnia. Ale na pewno nie mieliśmy potem otwartej pokrywy.

Powinniśmy to zrobić? Co nam grozi, jeżeli tego nie zrobimy?

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Napisał ela_marek_luszowice
> 
> My też się do nich nie zaliczamy  Zauważ, że zainwestowaliśmy w kominek.
> 
> 
> Trochę się to kłóci z tym, co wcześniej napisaliście :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henryku  :smile: 
Kominek jest dla przyjemności. Dlatego nie zaliczamy go do źródeł obsługowych  :big tongue:  Ale to trudno tak do końca wytłumaczyć  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

_Powinniśmy to zrobić? Co nam grozi, jeżeli tego nie zrobimy?_
Wilgoć + prąd = ...  :cry:  
Miejmy nadzieje, że po dmuchawie macie sucho. Zajrzeć warto... "tylko spokój może nas uratować."  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## tomek131

Dlatego jestem taki upierdliwy ,żeby popełnić jak najmniej błędów.Przy prądzie 20cm najlepszego(może szary) styro na ściany to minimum.Następne minimum to 35cm wełny w strop przy parterówce ciepłe okna i drzwi.Reku ? Nie wiem , może i konieczność w tym układzie i przy prądzie, tylko kiedy zwróci się12 czy 14 tys w domu powiedzmy 120-140m.Nie ma co wierzyć w gadaninę firm o ciepłej keramzytowej ścianie i takich tam, trzeba mocno ocieplić jeśli to ma być prąd.
Ponadto czy macie 15cm styro czy 25 to i tak i tak termos

----------


## HenoK

> Reku ? Nie wiem , może i konieczność w tym układzie i przy prądzie, tylko kiedy zwróci się12 czy 14 tys w domu powiedzmy 120-140m.


Dom 120-140m2, to 300-400m3 kubatury. Dla typowego domu wyposażonego w łazienkę, kuchnię, WC minimalny przepływ powietrza to 120m3/h.
Załóżmy, że z wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła korzystamy tylko w sezonie grzewczym o długości 200dni. Aby uzyskać taki przepływ moc wentylatorów wynosi nie więcej jak 100W. Czyli przez sezon grzewczy zużyjemy 480kWh energii. Przy cenie energii elektrycznej 0,45zł/kWh (średnia z I i II taryfy) da to koszt 216zł/rok.
Podgrzanie powietrza koniecznego do wentylacji przy założeniu średniej temperatury zewnętrznej w sezonie grzewczym +5st. C i temperatury wewnętrznej +22 st. C (taką temperaturę usuwane powietrze przy temp. w pomieszczeniu 20 st. C), wyniesie ok. 3300kWh. Zakładając sprawność odzysku 80% zdołamy odzyskać 2640kWh. Przy cenie energii elektrycznej 0,30zł/kWh oszczędzamy na ogrzewaniu 792 zł.
Stąd oszczędność w porównaniu z wentylacją grawitacyjna wyniesie 792-216=576zł rocznie.
Dla porównania kosztów od ceny wentylacji mechanicznej 12-14tys. zł odjąłbym koszt kominów, nawiewników.
Po tym odjęciu możesz wyliczyć okres zwrotu nakładów inwestycyjnych.

Dlaczego liczę działanie wentylacji mechanicznej tylko w sezonie grzewczym ? Bo poza sezonem grzewczym przestaje praktycznie działać również wentylacja grawitacyjna. Ale oczywiście jeżeli ktoś chce mieć dobrą wentylację pomieszczeń przez cały rok, to musi doliczyć koszt wentylacji przez pozostałe 165 dni w roku. Ale oczywiście można zrobić to co przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej - latem wietrzyć pomieszczenia poprzez otwieranie okien.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> _Powinniśmy to zrobić? Co nam grozi, jeżeli tego nie zrobimy?_
> Wilgoć + prąd = ...  
> Miejmy nadzieje, że po dmuchawie macie sucho. Zajrzeć warto... "tylko spokój może nas uratować." 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Ok. Sprawdzimy na pewno.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Napisał tomek131
> 
> Reku ? Nie wiem , może i konieczność w tym układzie i przy prądzie, tylko kiedy zwróci się12 czy 14 tys w domu powiedzmy 120-140m.
> 
> 
> Stąd oszczędność w porównaniu z wentylacją grawitacyjna wyniesie 792-216=576zł rocznie.
> Dla porównania kosztów od ceny wentylacji mechanicznej 12-14tys. zł odjąłbym koszt kominów, nawiewników.
> Po tym odjęciu możesz wyliczyć okres zwrotu nakładów inwestycyjnych.


Hm... To u nas byłaby kompletnie nieopłacalna inwestycja. Ok. 30 lat zajęłoby spłacanie wentylacji mechanicznej - fatalnie.

----------


## coffee

MCB, jak sądzisz, na jak długo powinno się otwierać pokrywy? U nas leci już 4. doba   :Roll:  
PiotrzeO, informację o 2 tygodniach mamy oczywiście od instalatora i wierz mi, doskonale zrozumieliśmy to, co nam powiedział. Mąż jeszcze dopytywał, czy aby na pewno dopiero po 2 tygodniach zamknąć, bo nie ma co ukrywać, bez pokryw jest dość głośno.

Jest jeden plus tej sytuacji. W pobliżu agregatów momentalnie wyschły tynki   :big grin:  
Dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi
coffee

----------


## tomek131

Jak ja temu Henokowi zadzroszczę ,że tak szybko sobie potrafi wszystko wyliczyć.
Czyli ze 20 lat zajmie zwrot z wen.mech , zakładam, że 10tys będzie kosztować jak odliczy się koszt grawitacyjnej , której nie wiem czy i tak bym w razie co nie zrobił.A przez te 20lat pewnie ze dwa razy centrala do wymiany.A jak będę chciał latem jej używać lub wyłączona będzie działać jeszcze gorzej niż nie działająca prawie grawitacyjna i będę musiał jej używać?Coś by można wrzucić do tego domku , pompę ciepła powietrze woda do C.W.U?
A i o went mech tylko w kat.ekonomicznych.

----------


## damch

Witam wszystkich. Wątek legalettu obserwuję od ponad roku, choć zamierzam się budować dopiero za 3-4 lata. Teraz mieszkam w domku który ma wentylację grawitacyjną i widzę oraz czuję jej wszelkie "ułomności". Jest to typowa kostka z lat 70-tych i grawitacja spisywała się świetnie kiedy okna były nieszczelne i CO było węglowe, wszechobecne i tanie. We wsi w której kupiłem działkę budowlaną nie ma gazu więc jestem skazany na prąd lub paliwa stałe (gazu z butli oraz oleju nie biorę pod uwagę). Z legalettem mam mieszane uczucia, na pewno będzie to płyta fundamentowa(możliwość wyeliminowania mostków),ale co do systemu grzewczego jeszcze się waham.Są inne firmy i inne możliwości np. wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/przeproje...ka,t124342.htm gdzie zastosowano płytowy fundament grzewczy ale wodny. Do tego bufor na 1000 litrów i hula. Wentylacji mech.  nie można rozpatrywać tylko według zwrotu nakładów, ale (to moje zdanie) według jakości powietrza dostarczanego , czyli takiego jakim oddychamy. W domu w którym teraz mieszkam męczy mnie niedostateczna wymiana powietrza, mimo rozszczelnienia okien oraz intensywnego przewietrzania. A jednak komfort mieszkania to jest to na co powinniśmy zwracać szczególnie uwagę.
Ps.
Nie sprzedaję, nie realizuję, nie mam żadnych korzyści z wentylacji mech.  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Damian

----------


## HenoK

> A jak będę chciał latem jej używać lub wyłączona będzie działać jeszcze gorzej niż nie działająca prawie grawitacyjna i będę musiał jej używać?


Możesz mi wierzyć lub nie, ale latem wentylacja grawitacyjna nie działa. Działa tylko wentylacja naturalna (przewietrzanie), polegająca na otwieraniu okien (najlepiej na przestrzał). Taką samą wentylację będziesz miał możliwość zastsować latem przy wyłączonej wentylacji mechanicznej. Problemem mogą być wtedy pomieszczenia bez okien, ale ten sam problem wystąpi w przypadku wentylacji grawitacyjnej.
W moich wyliczeniach uwzględniłem minimalna wentylację jak powinna w domu funkcjonować, żeby przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej taki minimalny strumień powietrza utrzymać, trzeba ją stale kontrolować - silniejsze wiatry, czy niska temperatura na zewnątrz powodują znaczne zwiększenie wentylacji, czyli generują większe straty ciepła. Koszt ogrzewania liczyłem też z założeniem, że do ogrzewania w 100% wykorzystujemy II taryfę. W praktyce mozna pewnie liczyć na ok. 80%-90%, czyli także koszty będą większe.

----------


## QBELEK

Witam all

Udało się w końcu przeczytać cały temat. Jest tu dużo praktycznych informacji i sympatyczny moder   :cool:  .

Jestem na etapie pogłębiania wiedzy o fundamencie grzewczym bo w nadchodzacym 2010 chcemy z żonką budować własną enklawę. Będzie to domek w technologii szkieletowej o niewielkiej kubaturze ok 70 m2 p.u.

Mój wykonawca z którym również dyskutuję o legalettcie jest sceptyczny do tej technologii dla domku drewnianego mimo że pomysł płyty grzewczej zaczęli wdrażać szwedzi w ojczyźnie, gdzie budownictwo domów szkieletowych ma już swoją wielopokoleniową tradycję. Ale nie chodzi jemu o sama ideę grzania fundamentem,. który w domu drewnianym jest jedynym akumulatorem ciepła lecz o sprawę żywotności urządzeń. Obawia sie że np. za 10-15 lat jak coś sie zepsuje, części zamiennych nie będzie a wtedy konieczność wówczas wymiany całego źródła ciepła.
Cóż legalett jest technologią młodą i nawet Piotr O. w ciagu czasu użytkowania swojej płyty zauważył, że wciąż udoskonalaną, więc może być taka opcja że elementy z instalacji pierwszych wkońcu wyjda z produkcji...

Aktualnie czekam na materiały prasowe dotyczące legalett.

pozdrawiam serdecznie
Q

----------


## lakusz

> Cześć Lakusz
> _To że firma od lutego do października odpowiadała na reklamację, i w zasadzie tak naprawdę nie odpowiedziała, bo ich mail był bardzo wymijający._ 
> Znam ten temat w wersji p. Wojtka (różni się od Twojej) i myślę, że jak już nacieszy się narodzinami syna, to skontaktuj się z Nim. Jeśli oczywiście odczuwasz taką potrzebę.


Zgodnie z Twoją radą próbowałem się kontaktować z Panem Wojtkiem zarówno telefonicznie jak i mailowo. Podczas telefonicznych rozmów byłem zapewniany przez Panią Katarzynę że Pan Wojciech się ze mną skontaktuje, jednak nic takiego nie nastąpiło.

Ciekawi mnie jaką wersję Ty znasz, może na prv mi wyjaśnisz, skoro jesteś na etacie adwokata Pana Wojciecha, a on sam nie widzi potrzeby kontaktu z klientami którym już sprzedał L !

Sorki Piotrze ale twoje teksty i mnie zaczynają działać na nerwy!
Ja mam czekać aż "On nacieszy się synkiem" i wtedy JA mam się z nim skontaktować - tak ? A gdzie to będzie ogłoszone ? W Gazecie czy RP , bo nie czytuję! 

pozdrawiam

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał lakusz
> 
> Co do termostatów to się nie wypowiadam, bo mam to inaczej zrealizowane 
> 
> 
> Napisz proszę jak.
> Co do mnie to mam obawy, że z powodu wieczornego uruchamiania kominka, okresowy wzrost temperatury spowoduje, że agregaty nie włączą się w tym okresie. Po kilku dniach takiego palenia płyta wychłodzi się nadmiernie. Zależy mi na tym, żeby mimo palenia kominkiem mieć ciepłą podłogę choćby w minimalnym stopniu.


Ja mam ustawione 3h grzania niezależnie od temp. dodatkowo jak spada poniżej 21 to załącza grzanie. Nie jest to docelowe rozwiązanie, które ma mierzyć temp. samej płyty i utrzymywać ją na zadanym poziomie.

----------


## lakusz

> Ciepło wytwarzane przez kominek nie ma negatywnego wpływu, zwykle jest wyższa temp. niż te 23 st nagrzanej przez fundament podłogi. Przecież to ciepło nie ma innego ujścia.


hahaha, dobre bajki.... a co z brzegiem płyty ? A co z oddawaniem ciepła do gruntu ?

----------


## lakusz

> *Piotrze, ja bardzo chciałabym się trzymać projektu, niestety nie dano mi szansy, bo decyzji o zamianie kabla nie skonsultowano ze mną. Mam o to do centrali ogromny żal. Podobno p.Wojtek uznał, że taka zamiana jest OK, jednak nikt nie raczył nas poinformować, że wykonanie nie będzie zgodne z projektem. Szkoda, że lenistwo wykonawcy było dla centrali wystarczającym powodem do takiej decyzji. 
> Chwilowo centrala nie odpowiada ma moje maile.*


*To bardzo ciekawy głos w dyskusji!*

----------


## MARTINA1

Napisałeś Lakusz że  czekasz dalej na odpowiedź. Napiszę tylko że Świstak siedzi i myśli , bo na forum jest ........ Aaa i jak są problemy to pewnie nie jego działka.... on od sprzedaży jest ,a jak co to zwykły  użytkownik.........

----------


## tomek131

Qbelek podniósł ciekawy problem.Co jeśli chętnych nie będzie wielu i L zniknie za 20lat z rynku a ja będę musiał wymienić np agregaty???

----------


## tomek131

I jeszcze coś , Ela i Marek Luszowice mają chyba 73m domek, Piotr.O 100m, czyli dobrze ponad 30 procent więcej.Dodatkowo zdaje się ,że Piotr ma tylko 12cm styropianu Ela i Marek Luszowice 15cm.Ela i Marek piszą,że może uda im się grzać za 350zł miesiącznie,Piotr jak pisałem, mając dobrze ponad 30%większy dom (i mniej o ile pamiętam styro)płaci ok 30% mniej za ogrzewanie (ok 250zł).Dziwy Panie , dziwy  :Lol:

----------


## katarzynap3

_Qbelek podniósł ciekawy problem.Co jeśli chętnych nie będzie wielu i L zniknie za 20lat z rynku a ja będę musiał wymienić np agregaty???_
Tomek, to poprosisz chłopaków polibudy albo elektrycznego na AGH, żeby ci taki zmajstrowali w ramach pracy inzynierskiej - bo w końcu patenty chyba przestana być ważne no nie? skoro nie ma właściciela... A może ja się mylę?  :Roll:  
A tak a propos obsługi w rzeczonej firmie - niestety jest dokładnie taka jak w wielu innych - klient "nie nasz pan". Można by rzec "Sprzedać i zapomnieć", a szkoda... Wiecie, kiedy już człowiek płaci za te podłogę takie kwoty, to chciałby być"dopieszczony" i np. ja w swej naiwności sądziłam, że skoro praefa i legalett ze sobą współpracują to tak jest faktycznie,a tu sorki niekoniecznie. Czepiam się durnego szczegółu, ale tak jest. Mieliśmy mieć wymienniki ciepła i termostaty do nich (widziałam termostaty legalettu - auraton - taki prostokąt jak 1/3 kartki A4 pewnie - ciut mniej i myślałam, że to takie). Praefa przygotowała śliczota dziury pod te termostaty - bez puszek, prostokątne, nie marwiliśmy się, no bo w końcu chyba wiedzą co robią (z resztą pytałam o to na etapie projektowania ścian - ponoć takie dziury miały byc standardowe). 
A tu przyjechał Pan instalator i powiesił termostaty na kabelkach bo nie było ich do czego przykrecić - no i oczywiście nie takie wielkie, a takie "maciupcie" kwadraciki, że jak w końcu dopasowaliśmy te kwadratowe dziury do rozmiaru puszek, to trzeba było wszystko na około malować. 
Mówiłam pierdoła ale naszym elektrykom zeszło pół dnia z 5 termostatami,a nie można było wcześniej powiedzieć, mamy trzy rodzaje termostaów, które sobie Państwo życzycie? Przesłać zdjęcia mailem itp. Wiecie, ja (tu auto reklama - przepraszam wszystkich   :Wink2:  ) specjalizuję się w sprawach językowych - w tym w obsłudze klienta nie jestem omnibusem ale takie podejście do sprawy mnie dobija. Wiecie, w końcu legalettu nie ma w każdym sklepie na rogu no nie? Może oni sobie poprostu z tego sprawy nie zdają? to uprzejmie donoszę, ze powinni to dopracować, bo skąd ja mam wiedzieć co oni maja w ofercie jeśli mi nie powiedzą??????? A powiedzenie, że to jest w gestii inwestora - no cóż - bez komentarza... To w sumie dokładnie tak wyszło jak z praefą, kiedy jeden z projektantów kazał rozbić ścianki szczytowe chłopakom od więźby dachowej... (można u mnie w dzienniku zerknąć)  :Lol:  POzdrawiam budujących   :Wink2:

----------


## katarzynap3

Tak mnie coś wychodzi, że z tymi rachunkami za prąd ogólnie to powinnam sie w 1000 miesięcznie zmieścić he he he, zobaczymy ja będzie faktycznie. Duży dom, duży rachunek....
A jeszcze jedno - od razu mówię, że to nie moje stanowisko, ale tak mi przyszło na myśl po ostatnich obserwacjach. Rekuperator do legalett'a to nie do końca niezbędnik... A dlaczego? Bo żeby dawał dobre rezultaty trzeba docieplić poddasze, a to dodatkowy koszt i to dość konkretny, w przeciwnym razie, nawet jeżeli ma odzysku ciepła 99% - jak mi ostatnio pokazuje, to do pomieszczeń dostaje się chłodne powietrze pewnie z 13 - 15 stopni - dostaje się stale, więc, wychładzają się szybciej pomieszczenia - czyli, to co legalett nagrzał. Mój małżonek strasznie się zdenerwował, kiedy na początku rekuperator chodził na 75 % wymiany, agregaty po prostu często się załączały - może nie na bardzo długo, ale jednak (przy ustawieniu stałej temperatury 19 st.). W końcu mi go całkiem wyłączył  :Evil:  Więc poczytała instrukcję i poustawiałam tak, żeby mu nie wiało... Ale dla mnie wymiana na 35 % jest za mała... Zostaje nam naprawdę docieplenie poddasza, ale tu mała zonk, bo mamy 260 m2 dachu i więźbę prefabrykowaną.....   :Roll:  
Gimnastyka....
Reasumując - legalett + docieplony, szczelny termosik = mały rachunek, legalett+ domek jak wyżej + wentylacja wszelkiego rodzaju = rachunek rośnie  :Lol:  
Tak więc następny dom jaki zbuduję to pewnie będzie pasywniak bez kominka i kominów (może być elektryczny) no i pewnie jakiś zamiennik legaletta, bo w końcu jak już go mam u siebie to jakąś podróbkę tez da się zmajstrować he he he (oczywiście żartuję póki co łatamy budżet na wiosnę, na pozostałe prace zewnętrzne). No i czas zająć się karierą
 :cool:

----------


## HenoK

> A jeszcze jedno - od razu mówię, że to nie moje stanowisko, ale tak mi przyszło na myśl po ostatnich obserwacjach. Rekuperator do legalett'a to nie do końca niezbędnik... A dlaczego? Bo żeby dawał dobre rezultaty trzeba docieplić poddasze, a to dodatkowy koszt i to dość konkretny, w przeciwnym razie, nawet jeżeli ma odzysku ciepła 99% - jak mi ostatnio pokazuje, to do pomieszczeń dostaje się chłodne powietrze pewnie z 13 - 15 stopni - dostaje się stale, więc, wychładzają się szybciej pomieszczenia - czyli, to co legalett nagrzał. Mój małżonek strasznie się zdenerwował, kiedy na początku rekuperator chodził na 75 % wymiany, agregaty po prostu często się załączały - może nie na bardzo długo, ale jednak (przy ustawieniu stałej temperatury 19 st.). W końcu mi go całkiem wyłączył  Więc poczytała instrukcję i poustawiałam tak, żeby mu nie wiało... Ale dla mnie wymiana na 35 % jest za mała... Zostaje nam naprawdę docieplenie poddasza, ale tu mała zonk, bo mamy 260 m2 dachu i więźbę prefabrykowaną.....


Gdyby odzysk był 99%, to inna by była temperatura powietrza nawiewanego, no chyba, że z rekuperatorem wszystko w porządku, tylko w przewodach tak znacznie się powietrze wychładza. Aby tego uniknąć nie musisz ocieplać całego poddasza. Wystarczy zaizolować cieplnie przewody wentylacyjne. W moim domu mam nastawioną centralę wentylacyjną  na ok. 150m3/h i to się sprawdza dobrze. Sporadycznie tylko ustawiam rekuperator na 100% wydajności, chociaż jak trzeba szybko przewietrzyć cały dom (np. po przypaleniu garnka w kuchni), to skuteczniejsze jest otwarcie na kilkanaście minut wszystkich okien.




> Reasumując - legalett + docieplony, szczelny termosik = mały rachunek, legalett+ domek jak wyżej + wentylacja wszelkiego rodzaju = rachunek rośnie


Różnica jest taka, że przy wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła na poziomie 90% rachunek wzrośnie tylko o 10% tego co w domu z wentylacją naturalną tak samo intensywnie wentylowanego.

----------


## MCB

> Ja mam ustawione 3h grzania niezależnie od temp. dodatkowo jak spada poniżej 21 to załącza grzanie. Nie jest to docelowe rozwiązanie, które ma mierzyć temp. samej płyty i utrzymywać ją na zadanym poziomie.


Też się nad tym zastanawiam.
Termostaty l. są przewidziane do montażu na ścianie. Ja zamówiłem system bez termostatów. Jestem teraz na etapie rozprowadzania kabelków do czujników temperatury. Może rzeczywiście lepiej będzie dać czujnik w podłogę?

Czy to się sprawdzi?

MCB

----------


## QBELEK

Ja juz prawie tydzień czekam na listę referencyjną użytkowników legalett w okolicy. To tyle co do narzekania.

Nie zazdroszczę kolegom i koleżankom w/w którzy mają problem kontaktu z serwisem tym bardziej że to monopolista. 

Jednak sprawdza się to co pisał Piotr O. - braki kadrowe w polskim Legalett.

 Chyba ten naczelny szwed nie zdaje sobie sprawy z popularności swojego patentu. 
 Może użytkownicy powinni wystosować petycje, ale do samej centrali w skandynawii. W takim dokumencie możnaby wyszczególnić problemy z serwisem ale również sposoby ich rozwiązania. Myślę że wspieranie pana Wojciecha z ramienia użytkowników legalett było by bardziej miarodajne niż prośby jednostki, które różnie mogą być zrozumiane przez jej zwierzchnika.

----------


## lakusz

> _Jak przeczytałem wpis eli i marka to lekko zbladłem, w tak "standardowo" ocieplonym domu grzać prądem, do tego brak reku, oj ... nie chciałbym być złym prorokiem_
> 
> Witaj Henryku
> Napisz nam proszę konkretnie, o co się Ciebie rozchodzi Waszmość?  
> Nie pisz ogólników. Ela i Marek tak Ci ładnie i spokojnie odpowiedzieli, a Ty dalej swoje.
> Mam podobny dom, starsze rozwiązanie (u Eli i Marka pod fundamentem jest 20 cm styro u mnie 16 cm), także bez ręku i jak wiesz grzanie prądem elektrycznym jest u mnie bardzo ekonomiczne.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc wszystkim miłego końca tygodnia tzw. weekendu.


Mam na imię Łukasz  :smile:  A Henryk już wyjaśnił o co mi chodziło.

----------


## MARTINA1

pomyłka

----------


## MARTINA1

QUBELEK napisz skad jesteś .........może pomogę .....

----------


## lakusz

> Obecnie mamy ok. 18 stopni w domu, system grzeje głównie w nocy. Podkreślamy raz jeszcze, że jeszcze tam nie mieszkamy. Można więc się spodziewać, że po zamieszkaniu z 18 stopni zrobi się ponad 20


tu możesz się zdziwić, jest jeszcze w miarę ciepło na zew. a w domu masz tylko 18st. każdy kolejny 1st relatywnie więcej potrzebuje energii. 

Napisz w którym miejscu masz termostat? Bo L często umieszcza je (szczególnie w małych domach to widać) bardzo blisko agregatów, a uwierz mi ma to ogromne znaczenie, szczególnie jak agregat się wyłączy i masz "słup" gorącego powietrza nad nim jeszcze przez długi czas !

P.S. a tak dla formalności to odczytujesz nie kW, tylko kWh

----------


## lakusz

> Witaj Henryku
> Jak słusznie piszesz: _Można dyskutować, co to znaczy "tanie ogrzewanie domu"._  i jeszcze słuszniej: _na podstawie swojego doświadczenia mogę oszacować, że dom Eli i Marka będzie na ogrzewanie zuzywał 90-110kWh/m2 rocznie... , co przy powierzchni ich domu ok. 73m2 daje 6570-8030kWh energii._ 
> Takie jest Twoje doświadczenie w tym przypadku teoretyczne, bo Legalett nie masz, a jak dobrze wiesz teoria może się rozmijać z praktyką. 
> Prawdopodobnie takie zużycie może być, bo jak czytałeś moje dane z pierwszej zimy były podobne (trochę większe 9000 kWh w II Taryfie - większy dom). Oczywiście zależeć to będzie od tego jakie temperatury zostaną zadane termostatom.


Wybacz Panie Piotrze, ale tu przesadziłeś! Zarzucanie Henrykowi opieranie swojej wiedzy tylko na teorii zakrawa na drwinę. I to że nie ma L nie ma 




> _Czy roczny koszt ogrzewania rzędu 2000-2500zł tak małego domu to dużo czy mało, można dyskutować._  Można... i zależy do jakiego domu i jakiego źródła to odniesiemy. Lakusz też jeszcze nie wie czy tak będzie jak z radością pisze o swoim domu 3 litrowym. Czas, zima czyli *praktyka pokaże*. Oby się sprawdziło, tego Mu życzę.
> Jeśli będzie to kwota górna podana przez Ciebie 2500 zł przy zasłyszanej prze Ciebie kwocie podwyżki energii, to jeśli dobrze na szybko liczę, dzieląc ją przez 7 miesięcy okresu grzewczego mamy średnią ok. 350 zł.miesiąc. Czy to dużo czy mało? - rzecz względna, zależy jak dla kogo.


Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz że jeszcze nie wiem że mój dom jest 3 litrowy ?

Ja to sprawdziłem zarówno teoretycznie jak i praktycznie - cała poprzednia zima to 2600kWh + 2m3 drewna - tu należy się małe sprostowanie bo 2m3 drewna to dają ok 1800kWh co by oznaczało, że dom jest 4,5litrowy, jednak ja palę dla rekreacji, żeby było ciepełko którego żaden kaloryfer nie da, poza tym zapotrzebowanie liczy się dla temp. wew. równej 20st. a u mnie pod czas palenia jest 24-26st, bo lubię duży płomień w kominku, nie lubię w zimie otwierać okien, nie mam (jeszcze) sterownika do kominka który kontrolował by automatycznie proces palenia.
Myślę że przy nie odpalaniu kominka prądu nie zużyłbym więcej niż te 3000kWh, stąd mój wniosek że mam dom 3 litrowy takie założenia przyjąłem przy "projektowaniu" ścian, i wyborze okien, a według certyfikatu mój dom potrzebuje 55kWh/m2/rok ?? ciekawe że teoria w tym wypadku jest gorsza niż praktyka. Chyba że norma uwzględnia spartaczoną robotę, a ja budowałem sam i starałem się robić wszystko maksymalnie dokładnie  :wink:

----------


## lakusz

> Mamy standardowo ocieplony dom. Nie generalizujcie (piszemy ogólnie do specjalistów od energooszczędności), że Polacy budują 50 cm styropianiu, 60 cm wełny, mają wentylację mechaniczną i jeszcze może inne bajery. To dotyczy pewnie kilku procent (chyba i tak za dużo) mieszkańców naszego kraju.


Tu się grubo mylisz ! w Mojej okolicy stosunek domów z reku i bez to około 50/50



> A co do nas... Nie chcieliśmy robić termosu (nie braliśmy pod uwagę wentylacji mechanicznej, głównie ze względu na koszty), w którym po roku użytkowania pojawiłby się grzyb. Chcemy mieć dom do mieszkania, a nie jakiś zamknięty szczelnie ze wszystkich stron dom pasywny, gdzie nie wolno nawet okna otworzyć i posłuchać ptaszków


Gdzieście się takich bzdur naczytali ? Nikt nikomu nie zabrania otwierania okien (w lecie) a w zimie, słyszałaś kiedyś ptaszka ćwierkającego przy -10st ? A co do grzyba to akurat jest zupełnie odwrotnie, to właśnie brak wentylacji może powodować grzyba, ale zawsze można zrobić tynki wapienne i nawet grzyb ich nie ruszy  :wink:

----------


## lakusz

> (widziałam termostaty legalettu - auraton - taki prostokąt jak 1/3 kartki A4 pewnie - ciut mniej i myślałam, że to takie).


możesz podesłać dokładną nazwę i model termostatu jaki masz? albo wkleić fotkę ?

----------


## HenoK

> według certyfikatu mój dom potrzebuje 55kWh/m2/rok


Energii pierwotnej EP, czy końcowej EK?

----------


## tomek131

Po całej tej lekturze widać absolutnie,że zużycia Piotra.O to bzdura.Widać też ,że firmy robiące ten system (L+praefa mam na myśli) idą na maks kasę , bez zainteresowania jakiegokolwiek resztą (mam na myśli minimalne ocieplenie przy proponowaniu grzania prądem,brak policzenia z inwestorem zapotrzebowania na ciepło,co HenoK robi tu z rękawa w parę chwil i tym podobne kwiatki).Do tego brak odpowiedzi na reklamację.Słowem szkoda gadać.Poza samymi oszczędnościami wynikającymi z konstrukcji płyty fundamentowej system nie daje absolutnie żadnych oszczędności jako sam system.A wmawianie ludziom ,że dzięki temu ,że to się nazywa Legalett będą płacić przy ścianie 15cm grubości i 12cm docieplenia ,16cm pod płytą (jak u Piotra O) 250zł średnio miesięcznie za ogrzewanie 100m domu to zwykłe naciągactwo, i powiem tyle ,że czasem takie postępowanie miewa przykre następstwa

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Napisał ela_marek_luszowice
> 
> 
> Obecnie mamy ok. 18 stopni w domu, system grzeje głównie w nocy. Podkreślamy raz jeszcze, że jeszcze tam nie mieszkamy. Można więc się spodziewać, że po zamieszkaniu z 18 stopni zrobi się ponad 20
> 
> 
> tu możesz się zdziwić, jest jeszcze w miarę ciepło na zew. a w domu masz tylko 18st. każdy kolejny 1st relatywnie więcej potrzebuje energii. 
> 
> Napisz w którym miejscu masz termostat? Bo L często umieszcza je (szczególnie w małych domach to widać) bardzo blisko agregatów, a uwierz mi ma to ogromne znaczenie, szczególnie jak agregat się wyłączy i masz "słup" gorącego powietrza nad nim jeszcze przez długi czas !
> ...


Termostaty nie są zupełnie w okolicy centralki. Także widocznie nie jesteśmy w grupie "często". 

Co do kWh - tak, tak, oczywiście, że nasza "literówka".

I jeszcze jedna uwaga. W domu jest ok. 18 stopni, ale jest o wiele cieplej (odczucie), niż w naszym mieszkaniu obecnym, gdzie mamy 21 stopni, ale po plecach wieje wiatr od nieszczelnego okna  :smile:

----------


## MARTINA1

Mija 4 dzień bez świstaka ............Podpisuję się pod postem  Tomka131 .Najgorsze jest ,że ludzie byli robieni w bambuko przez zakonnika jak się określił. Podatków też  nie płaci , bo zwolnienia ma . No nieźle ......
Po burzliwych debatach jest jasność sytuacji L. opłaca się jedynie tym ,którzy go sprzedają ........   :Roll:  Między bajki należy włożyć opowieści o fundamencie , który kumuluje ciepło go zwracając .....i się opłaca .* Tak jak pisałam wcześniej zwykła podłogówka to przy tym mercedes  .* 
 [/b]

----------


## MCB

Kompletny bełkot!

----------


## MCB

> Poza samymi oszczędnościami wynikającymi z konstrukcji płyty fundamentowej system nie daje absolutnie żadnych oszczędności jako sam system.


Masz rację, ale  nie do końca.
Zależy co oznacza ów "system".
Sam legalett jako taki z kosmosu darmowej energii nie bierze.
Nik tu cudów nie oczekuje.
Oszczędności lub straty mogą wynikać z porównania z innymi systemami.

Np. porównanie z gazową-wodną podłogówką. Co do idei magazynowania i oddawania ciepła to jest to samo. 
Różnice wychodzą dopiero przy nakładach inwestycyjnych na elementy takie jak płyta czy jej odpowiednik "tradycyjny" (co sam zauważyłeś) oraz pozostałe elementy systemu.
Mam tu na myśli np. koszt komina, kotłowni, przyłącza gazowego, pieca, przeglądów okresowych itp.

Pozdrawiam,
mcb

----------


## MARTINA1

ZADAM DRAŻLIWE  PYTANIE ? - jak nazwać  kogoś kto sam będąc fachurą strzelił sobie gola z legaletem ?.....  :ohmy:   :Roll:  .
Porównaj może z podłogówką na prąd bez kominów...........nie musisz upiększać ..........
 JAK SOBIE PORÓWNASZ  TO  TWOJE OSZCZĘDNOŚCI IDĄ W KOSMOS  :big grin:   i pewnie wiara w system też......

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj MCB
Widzę, ze teraz na Ciebie poszedł atak.
Przeczytaj poniższe wpisy, które otrzymuję od różnych osób na priw i skorzystaj z rady, by nie karmić trolli.
_Przeczytałem wszystkie posty tematu użytkowników Legalett i przyznam że poza odchodami trolli jest tam dużo informacji praktycznych bardzo cennych... co również jest (bez wazeliny) Twoja zasługą._
(...)
_Dziękuje za informacje, artykuły i przepraszam za nieostrożność w karmieniu troli _ 
(...)
_Witaj Piotrze, jak zauważyłeś przestałam z nią dyskutować. Nie zamierzam dłużej karmić trolla._
(...)
Albo takie mądre podejście, a nie pisanie bzdur bez znajomości tematu: 
_Gdy podpiszę umowę z gdańskim Legalettem zacznę pisywać na forum._
(...)
_Od dłuższego czasu śledzę wątek legalettu i jestem zainteresowany tą 
technologią... Nie przejmuj się tomkiem i martiną._
(...)
_Czy można prosić o relację z budowy na e-mail? Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam współczując roli moderatora forum, która jest jak widać bardzo niewdzięczna_.

Polecam zastanowienie się zanim dokonacie Państwo wpisu.* Niektórzy*  z Państwa ulegli już psychozie wywołanej przez trolle i dołączyli do narzekania, skarżenia się tu na forum zamiast załatwić swoje prywatne sprawy z Legalett telefonicznie, listownie, osobiście.
Przykre to zjawisko, uleganie bez refleksji manipulacji, pisanie bez sprawdzenia wiarygodności podawanych informacji, a nawet oszczerstw pod adresem konkretnych osób, znanej i cenionej firmy.
Zachęcam Państwa do zastanowienia na kierunkiem jaki obrało to wartosciowe przez wiele lat forum.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie[/i]

----------


## MARTINA1

Te WPISY TO  SAM SOBIE WYPRODUKOWAŁEŚ - ZDOLNIACHO
 .......szkoda  ci lat  pracy  na forum ? 
 NO TAK JAK ZYSKU NIE MA TO SIĘ NIE OPŁACA ...............
a  ten ton zakonny po prostu miłosierny ...............

Forumowicze ulegli psychozie ? dobre przejrzeli na oczy . Codziennie byłeś na forum jak potrzebowali pomocy  i  tylko czytałeś !

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> _Powinniśmy to zrobić? Co nam grozi, jeżeli tego nie zrobimy?_
> Wilgoć + prąd = ...  
> Miejmy nadzieje, że po dmuchawie macie sucho. Zajrzeć warto... "tylko spokój może nas uratować." 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Zajrzeliśmy  :smile:  Mamy sucho - ale dla pewności przez 2,3 dni grzejemy otwartą centralką.

Dla zainteresowanych, jak wygląda Legalett - zapraszamy do naszego dziennika.

PS
*W ostatnim tygodniu ogrzewanie pochłonęło nam 47 kWh*. Fakt, że jest ciepło. Od włączenia (17.10.) Legalett pożarł nam 343 kWh (w tym ok. 275 kWh przy rozruchu przez pierwsze trzy doby). Obserwujemy dalej  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Tak,tak Piotrze wszystko wiemy,i to że nadal płacisz 250zł za prąd mając słabiutko ocieplony dom też wiemy.
Nie wiemy tylko co legalett takiego ma ,gdzie tkwi jego cudowna cecha która pozwala tyle płacić (tym bardziej ,że inni mając lepiej docieplone domy płacą 2 razy tyle)To bardzo drogi wynalazek ,który można zastosować wyłącznie w miejscach gdzie nie ma szans na gaz (bo tylko przy dwu taryfowym prądzie może mieć to sens ,czyli tam gdzie można i trzeba wykorzystać kumulowanie energii w płycie i jechać na 2-taryfie).Tyle ,że nawet tam można zrobić zwykłą płytę fundamentową a kumulację zrobić inaczej (czytaj duuuużo taniej) a za różnicę w cenie grzać prądem parę lat

----------


## MARTINA1

I co z tego że akumulujesz - sterowność żadna.Klimat mamy teraz bardzo zmienny raz ciepło raz zimno . Tu zanim nagrzejesz może być po ptokach  i zrobi się ciepło a ty wietrzysz bo w domku gorąco ...... i tak w kółko . To nie akumulator tylko beton wolno się nagrzewa wolno wychładza pożera i ogrzanie tych m3 betonu pożera prądzik . Dobrze zaizolowany , ocieplony dom  i grzejesz jak chcesz i kiedy chcesz .A ta kumulacja (oprócz tej z totka )  to w takim przypadku coś co przeszkadza . Z jednego mogę być zadowolona dzięki forum  i temu działowi  pozbyłam się złudzeń co do systemu , sprzedawców  i zaoszczędziłam sporo  :big grin:  szkoda,że czasem nauka kosztuje trochę nerwów ......

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomaszu niewierny,
chciałeś do mnie przyjechać, zobaczyć... zapraszałem Ciebie i nadal zapraszam. Szkoda, że ciągle ulegasz wpływom Martyny, która podobnie jak Ty nie pofatygowała się, aby poczytać jak to wygląda w innych domach niż mój. 
A specjalnie dla Was wykaz takich listów z podaniem daty ich napisania na tym forum zrobiłem. A Wy ciągle swoje: ble, ble ble, że to niemożliwe, bo my wiemy lepiej wszak specjalistami jesteśmy i domy z Legalett mamy.  :smile:   :ohmy:   :sad:  
Kto tu komu wodę z mózgu robi i bzdury pisze!
Te domy Tomaszu są większe od mojego i wyniki potwierdzają to co u mnie. Mój dom ma wystarczające ocieplenie wbrew Twoim insynuacjom, że tak nie jest. 
I nie pisz proszę również tych banialuków jakobym widział tylko same zalety Legalett i pisał gdziekolwiek, że to najlepsze rozwiązanie pod słońcem. Tak nie jest i nigdy nie było. Trzeba tylko umieć czytać i chcieć czytać ze zrozumieniem.
O wiarygodności moich doświadczeniach z Legalett świadczą artykuły w ogólnopolskich czasopismach budowlanych i zadowoleni mieszkańcy domów, którzy skorzystali z moich doświadczeń. Co proponujecie w zamian oprócz bzdur i obrażania innych?
Pozdrawiam pseudospecjalistów od Legalett

PS _Z jednego mogę być zadowolona dzięki forum i temu działowi pozbyłam się złudzeń co do systemu , sprzedawców i zaoszczędziłam sporo  szkoda,że czasem nauka kosztuje trochę nerwów ......_
To co Ty jeszcze tu Martyno robisz skoro już sama stwierdzasz, że nerwy tracisz i szkoda czasu na Legalett? Zajmij się innym rozwiązaniem, będziesz zdrowsza i czasu Ci starczy na...  :smile:

----------


## MARTINA1

I coś  co 1 raz wpadło mi w oko  i to dziś
 ks. prof.  J. Tischnera  

Mądrość nie polega na sprycie ,ale na umiejętności obstawania przy prawdach oczywistych. Ten przetrwa,kto wybrał świadczenie prawdom oczywistym.
Kto wybrał chwilową iluzję ,by na niej zarobić ten przeminie wraz z iluzją .

----------


## Piotr O.

Góralska teoria poznania mówi, że są trzy prawdy: Świenta prowda, Tyż prowda i Gówno prowda. — śp. ks. Józef Stanisław Tischner.   :big grin:   :smile:   :sad:

----------


## tomek131

Chłopie Tobie już nic nie pomoże, ludzie piszą parę postów wcześniej ,że płacą drugie tyle co ty (raz w mniejszym , raz w większym domu i to w jedną i drugą stronę akurat po 30parę procent) w domach lepiej izolowanych a Ty wkoło to samo.Ja wszystko rozumiem ,ale ile można.Fachowcy Ci mówią ,że 15cm ścianka i 12 styro to słabo a Ty twierdzisz ,że masz dobrze izolowany dom.Można tak bez końca,zawsze można,przecież ta strona jest czarna a litery są białe,no też można,jasne że można.
Wystarczy tego, bo i tak w życiu Cię nie przekonam ,że na tej stronie litery są czarne a karta biała a nie na odwrót.Ale to jest zwyczajnie , po prostu głupie.
Myślę ,że każdy zdanie sobie wyrobił,czekamy na dalsze spostrzeżenia użytkowników,chętnie z więcej niż jednym czy trzema postami na foum

----------


## Piotr O.

Chłopem Tomaszu nie jestem i myślę sobie, że to co piszesz jest właśnie przez śp. ks. prof. J. Tischnera nazwane mianem: "gówno prowda".
Miej się zdrowo, a w wolnych od fandzolenia na forum Muratora pierdoł chwilach napisz "rozprawę doktorską" na temat: "Jak cudownie odkryłem gówno prowde o bezsensie  Legalett".   :smile:   :big grin:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Roll:  
Dobrej nocy

----------


## MCB

Witam Tomku!




> To bardzo drogi wynalazek ,który można zastosować wyłącznie w miejscach gdzie nie ma szans na gaz (bo tylko przy dwu taryfowym prądzie może mieć to sens ,czyli tam gdzie można i trzeba wykorzystać kumulowanie energii w płycie i jechać na 2-taryfie).


Bez przesady. 

1.U mnie szansa na gaz jest. Muszę tylko zrobić 200m gazociągu. Co prawda to zadanie dostawcy gazu, ale palcem nie kiwnie bo "brak uzasadnienia ekonomicznego".
2. Przy moim domu, rodzaju gruntu i stosunkach wodnych koszt wykonania "standardowego" fundamentu byłby większy niż płyty.
3. "standardowy" fundament nie zapewni takiej izolacyjności jak l. Co prawda można zastosować takie wynalazki jak szkło piankowe, ale to znowu zwiększa koszt inwestycji, nie wspominając o kłopotach ze znalezieniem odpowiedniej ekipy.




> Tyle ,że nawet tam można zrobić zwykłą płytę fundamentową a kumulację zrobić inaczej (czytaj duuuużo taniej) a za różnicę w cenie grzać prądem parę lat


Owszem da się. Można dać np. kable grzejne. Rozważałem ten pomysł. Uważam jednak to rozwiązanie za kłopotliwe w przypadku awarii (przepalenia) kabla. Nie znalazłem też firmy, która by to zrobiła.

Można dać grubą wylewkę i zasilać pompą ciepła. Takie rozwiązanie mi proponowano. Zrezygnowałem po obejrzeniu projektu. Pomimo faktu, że jestem fanem pomp ciepła stwierdziłem, że nie znajdę ekipy, która to zrealizuje poprawnie (na swoją, sprawdzoną u znajomych ekipę czekałem z gotowym fundamentem pół roku). Moje wątpliwości dotyczyły głównie możliwości prawidłowego wykonania izolacji przeciw-wodnych. Dobra pompa ciepła kosztuje też niemało.

W ostateczności zdecydowałem się na legalett.
Pierwsze w dane na temat funkcjonowania przedstawię dopiero wiosną. Jak na razie grzałem tylko trochę w styczniu i lutym tego roku na drogim prądzie od sąsiada. Nie miałem wyboru ze względu na zamontowane drewniane okna i dużo wilgoci technologicznej.

Co do kosztów samego grzania. Oczywiście prąd jest droższy od innych nośników. Im większe zużycie tym mniejsze znaczenie mają oszczędności poczynione na etapie inwestycji. W moim przypadku zaplanowałem wykonanie bardzo dobrego ocieplenia. Starałem się dopilnować każdego etapu prac ociepleniowych. Jeżeli okaże się, że dom "przecieka jak sito" to pretensje będę miał do ekipy i do siebie. Nie będę mógł za to winić legalettu.

Jeżeli chodzi o akumulacyjność to dla mnie jest to zdecydowanie zaleta.
Opinie typu "że jak się nagle ochłodzi to będzie zimno w domu, a jak dogrzeje słonko to będzie sauna" w przypadku domów dobrze izolowanych nie są prawdziwe. Pod względem temperaturowym dom taki jest bardzo stabilny.


Pozdrawiam,
mcb

----------


## MARTINA1

P.O. jak się nawrócisz  to możesz się doktoryzować ,bo tytuł już masz ...........
 lepsze nasze fanzolenie niż twoje bo poczytność wzrosła z 124 000- na 130 000 BRAWA !
 zjadasz własny ogon cytując bzdety z twego priwa (nie do sprawdzenia oczywiście   :Lol:  , w ramach obrony   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  )
 GÓRALSKIE PRAWDY POZNANIA PASUJĄ JAK ULAŁ .................do tej sytuacji i ciebie .....dzięki za cytacik 
A teraz MCB- BEZ  PRZESADY -zgodnie z życzeniem
1 wyboru dokonałeś po ptokach - nawet nie mając gazu były inne alternatywy ......
2 płyta każda inna i tak wchodziła w grę u ciebie 
3 jak sobie dobrze zaizolujesz fundament to masz - L to  jedna z możliwości nie jedyna 
4 prąd droższy od innych nośników -ktoś kto decyduje się na niego wie o tym jednak mając dobrze ocieplony dom i mając podłogówkę z pewnością zużyjesz mniej prądu niż na grzanie masywnego fundamentu (bo bez strat,oporów itp.)

5 mając dobrze zaizolowany dom utrzymuje on temperaturę  i teraz jeśli masz tę akumulacyjność taką ,że jak nagrzejesz to oddaje ciepło przez 3 dni to To ODDAJE NAWET JEŚLI NA ZEWNĄTRZ JEST CIEPŁO  i nie musisz grzać - to chyba na logikę ?Akumulacyjność w tym  konkretnym przypadku jest wadą , bo nie możesz tego ciepła używać wtedy kiedy rzeczywiście  potrzebujesz (np. za miesiąc) a na bieżąco jak rozchajcujesz to jesteś skazany na grzanie niezależnie od pogody (oddanie tego ciepła) ...........

----------


## mariusz d.

Dziwię sie co niektorym osobom, które tak stanowczo wypowiadaja się na forum na temat róznych technologii budowlanych, a tak naprawdę nie maja wykształcenia w tym kierunku a nawet jeszcze nie wybudowali domu. Mam pytanie na jakiej podstawie oceniacie, że jest coś złe a coś jest dobre. Moje prywatne zdanie jest takie (z budowlanka mam sporo wspólnego), że każda technologia ma swoje wady i zalety. W każdym systemie można coś spartolić. Widziałem w swoim życiu wiele budów, w niektórych sam uczestniczylem jako podwykonawca ew. obserwator. Moge stwierdzić, że w prawie wszytkich (oprócz- 3 na kilkadziesiat) przypadkach wykonanie standardowych fundamentów pozostawialo wiele do zyczenia. Często z winy wykonawców lub inwestorów. Mało kto przykłada do tego wage by wukonać ten element zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną, większość mysli eee..to tylko fundament i tak w ziemi nic widać.  Nic bardziej mylnego. Smieszą mnie czasami opisy lub opinie inwestorów ktorzy mowią, że stan zero zrobili za 10 tyś. Nie neguje tego, że im się to udało ale w jaki sposob to zrobili (wlewajac beton do wykopu!!!) Biorąc pod uwage wykonanie tradycyjnego fundamentu zgodnie ze sztuką i projektem w 80-90 % koszty równaja  się kosztom wykonania płyty Legalettt. Ja wiem, że szokuje jednorazowa kwota za plyte i to boli. Ale proszę sumiennie podliczyc wszytko w prawidłowo wykonanym fundamencie np. w domu 100m2 i wtedy możemy dalej dyskutować. Ja takowe porownania robiłem i jestem przekonany o słuszności wyboru. Co nie zanczy, ze płyta legalett jest cacy pod kazdym względem. Ale jak dla mnie to ona ma wiecej zalet niz wad. Nawet jeśli ktos nie chce budować na legalecie niech dobrze przemyśli budowanie na zwyklej płycie fundamentowej. Koszty takie same jak fundamentu a pod wzgledem technicznym napewno jest to lepsze rozwiazanie. Niestety przed podjęciem decyzji inwestor musi dokładnie przemysleć wszytko co gdzie i jak ma być a potem musi sie trzymać tego planu. Nie polecam tego rozwiazania ludziom którzy lekkomyslnie podchodzą do budowania własnego domu i liczą na sumienność i profesjonaliz budowlańców. Tu niestety trzeba byc ostroznym bo malo jest budowlańców takich którym mozna zaufać i zrobią tak dobrze dla inwestora jakby robili dla siebie. 
Może odbieglem od tematu ale, scyzoryk się otwiera jak się czyta niektóre posty. Ludzie ile można...Nikt nie ma 100% racji, może lepiej dajcie sobie na wstrzymanie i nie róbcie publicznych przepychanek. Każdy ma rozum i widzi co jest prawda co nie. A jeśli nie widzi tego to niech lepiej nie buduje wcale domu, bo wcześniej czy później trafi na handlowca, który mu zrobi wode z mozgu, że taki np. kociol jest super a inny nie. Każda decyzja ma byc przemyślana i poparta faktami a nie domysłami... 
Wracając do tematu sporu czy L jest ok. czy BEE... Co niektórym proponuje skożystać z zaproszenia i wybrać się do Piotra O. poprosic o rachunki z zakładu energetycznego i bedziecie mieli czarno na białym czy wierzyc lub nie. Nawet opłace koszty podrózy bo juz szlag mnie trafia jak czytam te przepychanki słowne. Pojedźcie, sprawdźcie i wtedy możecie albo przepraszać albo oficjalnie napisać, że to klamsto. A co do rachunków, to mnie nie zszokuja jak zapłace nawet 500zł prad na ogrzewanie miesięcznie. Bo  tak czy siak w koncu za coś trzeba  płacić. Sasiad który ma tej samej wielkosci dom co ja w ubiegłą zime wydał 2,5 tys na ekogroszek. Troche smialem sie jak czasami musiał przeszuflować kosz zasypowy bo jakiś kamyk zablokow mu podajnik i kociol wygasł. Srednia przyjemność wygladac jak kominiarz kilka razy w sezonie zimowym. Nie powiem o kotłowni i garazu wymalowanym na bialo jak to wygladalo po sezonie grzewczym. Hmmm.. u mnie narazie jest 14 stopni bez jakiegokolwiek palenia i prace wykonczeniowe pwoli posuwam do przodu. 
Troche poprzynudzalem i narobilem pewnie mase bledów ale wybaczcie nie bede sprawdzal bo spieszę się...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Może odbieglem od tematu ale, scyzoryk się otwiera jak się czyta niektóre posty. Ludzie ile można...Nikt nie ma 100% racji, może lepiej dajcie sobie na wstrzymanie i nie róbcie publicznych przepychanek. Każdy ma rozum i widzi co jest prawda co nie.


Bingo! Trafiłeś w "10"...




> A jeśli nie widzi tego to niech lepiej nie buduje wcale domu, bo wcześniej czy później trafi na handlowca, który mu zrobi wode z mozgu, że taki np. kociol jest super a inny nie. Każda decyzja ma byc przemyślana i poparta faktami a nie domysłami...


Najbardziej krzykliwi są tu ludzie, którzy w ogóle nie mają zamiaru budować L. I to najbardziej boli. Bo odrzucają innych, którzy myślą o L. poważnie i chcieliby o coś zapytać.




> Wracając do tematu sporu czy L jest ok. czy BEE... Co niektórym proponuje skorzystać z zaproszenia i wybrać się do Piotra O. poprosic o rachunki z zakładu energetycznego i bedziecie mieli czarno na białym czy wierzyc lub nie. Nawet opłace koszty podrózy bo juz szlag mnie trafia jak czytam te przepychanki słowne. Pojedźcie, sprawdźcie i wtedy możecie albo przepraszać albo oficjalnie napisać, że to klamsto.


Nie pojadą. Tomka kiedyś zapraszałem - wolał krytykować, a nie przekonać się na własne oczy. Martinie odmówiliśmy przyjazdu - przyznajemy, ale mieliśmy już dość wojny na wątku o L.

----------


## MARTINA1

Prawdziwa cnota krytyk się nie boi...............
Co was  to monopolu nie macie i jest opcja liczenia się z innym zdaniem . Ja swoje poparłam argumentami ................ Nie trzeba coś  fizycznie  mieć ,by można było o tym mieć opinię ............, a ja nie opieram się tylko na zdjęciach L. z faktami nie wygracie ,bo nie są korzystne dla tego rozwiązania. I to TO  co najważniejsze .................
 A że macie, kupiliście wasza sprawa . Ja nie cieszę się jak COŚ kupię tylko jak DOBRE kupię - i tu jest ta różnica ...........
Myślałam , że akurat Wy (Ela i Marek ) nie daliście sobie wtrynić jakiejś suuper umowy z zobowiązaniami ,ale wychodzi na to ,że się myliłam ....
 Co ludzi pomylić się można , co do systemu mając porównania z innymi JUŻ nie...
 ODSTRASZAMY INNYCH ? - ZNACZY SIĘ SPRZEDAŻ PADŁA, no chyba nie bez powodu  ............

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Nie trzeba coś  fizycznie  mieć ,by można było o tym mieć opinię ............, a ja nie opieram się tylko na zdjęciach L. z faktami nie wygracie ,bo nie są korzystne dla tego rozwiązania.


Masz ciekawe pojęcie "faktów". Nie masz podłogówki, nie masz L., ale porównujesz, wyciągasz wnioski, stopniujesz... Na czym się opierasz? To są te "fakty"? Możesz nam je dokładnie przybliżyć? 

Jak chcesz porównać oba systemy, jak nie właśnie zużyciem prądu? Jeżeli weźmiesz dokładnie dwa takie same domy (ale z różnymi systemami grzewczymi) i w danym okresie czasu (taka sama zima!) zmierzysz, ile zużyły prądu, to dopiero wtedy może wysnuć jakiś wniosek. Nie ma innej metody...

My dopiero dwa tygodnie ogrzewamy dom i daleko nam od forowania wniosków. Dopiero na wiosnę powiemy, czy to opłacalny system, czy nie. Jedno jest pewne - to system dla wygodnych  :smile: 




> Myślałam , że akurat Wy (Ela i Marek ) nie daliście sobie wtrynić jakiejś suuper umowy z zobowiązaniami ,ale wychodzi na to ,że się myliłam ....


O co Ci chodzi? Jakbyś miała ELEMENTARNE pojęcie o budowaniu, to byś wiedziała, że skoro budowaliśmy z firmą, która kompleksowo wykonała nam dom, to nie mamy żadnej umowy z L. Jedyne co nas łączy z tą firmą to gwarancja, którą zupełnie niedawno dostaliśmy na piśmie.

Jeżeli masz jakieś podejrzenia, że jest inaczej, to czekamy na dowody. Bo jakbyś nie zauważyła, to my nie chwalimy L., bo... nie możemy! Przecież ten system działa u nas dopiero 14 dni. Jak chcesz kogoś totalnie zaatakować, to znajdź sobie innego frajera. 




> ODSTRASZAMY INNYCH ? - ZNACZY SIĘ SPRZEDAŻ PADŁA, no chyba nie bez powodu  ............


Tak poza tym, to wszyscy zdrowi?  :smile:  Naprawdę ręce opadają  :smile:  Koniec i kropka. Przepraszamy wszystkich za ten wpis. Kończymy już wątek dwóch osób (a może Tomek i Martina to ta sama osoba - kto tak myśli?), które zaśmiecają ten wątek. Będziemy już tylko konkretnie pisać - od czasu do czasu - o naszych doświadczeniach z L.

Właśnie. Jutro mija drugi tydzień ogrzewania. Będziemy na budowie, to dokładnie zerkniemy, ile prądu przejadł nam system.

----------


## MARTINA1

Już pisałam nie trzeba czegoś mieć by zrobić porównanie ... Oprócz was i P.O są tu jeszcze inni użytkownicy mają podają zużycia  i dane dla podłogówek też są dostępne .........
Pocztajcie wcześniejsze posty tam były wady i te mini zalety. Porównanie dla 100m2 fundamentu L i płyty fundamentowej z 20cm styro + podłogówkę to chyba dopiero dla WAS ZAMÓWIĘ.......
 O ELEMENTARNYM POJĘCIU  O BUDOWANIU - PISZE KTOŚ KTO POSTAWIŁ GOTOWCA . Trochę tej wiedzy liznęliście  i raczj tyle ......., myślę,że moje i wasze podstawy są nie do porównania .........(z moją przewagą ).
 Z tymi podejrzeniami  i pytaniem odnośnie zdrowia w domu to zrobię wam zwrotkę - problemy z logicznym myśleniem ? 
 Ja  i Tomek 131 to 2 różne nie znające się osoby .Aż dziw bierze ,bo nigdy nawet żadnego priva nie wymieniliśmy.........
 A określenie frajer pasuje genialnie  !

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Już pisałam nie trzeba czegoś mieć by zrobić porównanie ... Oprócz was i P.O są tu jeszcze inni użytkownicy mają podają zużycia  i dane dla podłogówek też są dostępne .........


Proszę. Podaj mi koszty ogrzewania domu o pow. 100 m2 (ściany 15 cm styr, 20 cm wełna strop, okna i drzwi standard) w dwóch wersjach:
- podłogówka
i
- Legalett.

Wtedy będziemy opierać się na konkretach, a nie pierdołach.




> O ELEMENTARNYM POJĘCIU  O BUDOWANIU - PISZE KTOŚ KTO POSTAWIŁ GOTOWCA .


Nie ten adres. Czytaj dokładnie, bo to nie my napisaliśmy.

----------


## MARTINA1

Moze nieco inne założenia ? By było konkretnie ? BY było widać RÓŻNICĘ , W TYM PRZYPADKU IM PROŚCIEJ TYM LEPIEJ ............

 Porównanie 2 fundamentów  pisałam już wyżej jakich ..... i nakładów cenowych 

 I tylko przypomnę ,że od  was otrzymałam zakaz udostępniania jakichkolwiek danych z priva (z naszej korespondencji ) z zagrożeniem  sprawą  sądową  - to się nazywa DBANIE O KONDYCJĘ FIRMY - A TAK PO POLSKU - dupochron -ciekawe przed czym ?- jak pisaliście tylko o L i  P ?

 *L- fundament 
*P - ściany z keramzytu
 To tyle o pierdołach ......

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Moze nieco inne założenia ? By było konkretnie ?


Zrób na jakichkolwiek założeniach. Bylebyśmy w końcu poznali, dlaczego twierdzisz, że podłogówka jest lepsza (tak na marginesie: może i faktycznie jest). Nie musisz przeliczać na złotówki, mogą być kWh  :smile: 




> I tylko przypomnę ,że od  was otrzymałam zakaz udostępniania jakichkolwiek danych z priva (z naszej korespondencji )


Owszem, ale jakbyś nie zauważyła, to chodziło nam głównie o miejsce budowy i telefon kontaktowy. Przecież to normalne.




> z zagrożeniem  sprawą  sądową


Bingo!  :smile:  Sprawa się - dla nas - wyjaśniła. Bo i owszem, sprawą sądową zagroziliśmy, ale... Tomkowi, a nie Tobie. Oj, coś się adresy mailowe pomieszały. Dla przypomnienia, do Ciebie napisaliśmy:

_PS
Proszę traktować tego maila całkowicie prywatnie. Nie udzielamy zgody na jego publikację gdziekolwiek (już wolimy się zabezpieczyć ze wszystkich stron). _ 

A do Tomka o ew. sprawie sądowej za pomówienia, które wystosował wobec nas. Ojoj, śmierdzi, śmierdzi... My już wiemy, że jesteś jedną i tą samą osobą. Kończymy więc rozmowę z Tobą. Dla nas nie istniejesz.

PS
Porównania już nie rób. Nie ma sensu, skoro masz problem z tożsamością.

----------


## MARTINA1

Nie mam żadnych problemów z tożsamością   :big grin:   już to wyjaśniałam .........nie Tomek , i żaden inny sprzedawca ! czegokolwiek . Jestem osobą prywatną ...
 I chyba faktycznie śmierdzi - tylko nie u mnie ................
A żartując to problemu z tożsamością można się u was dopatrzyć 
 ela_marek ?  :big grin:   :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

Czy ktoś wie, kiedy włącza się Legalett przy współpracy z kominkiem. Przy jakiej temperaturze czujnik nad kominkiem powoduje start turbinki i "wrzucenie" ciepłego powietrza do systemu?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Nie jestem pewien, bo już dawno ten temat był poruszany. O ile więc dobrze pamiętam jest to temperatura 50 st. C.  
Ważne jest także dobre zamontowanie czujników temp. Powinny być wpuszczone do komory w tzw. czopuchu kominka na odpowiednią głębokość - ściśle określoną i nie więcej. Przy złym zamontowaniu włączanie termostatów i wentylatorów działa niepoprawnie.
W przypadku firmy Pref-Bud były zgłaszane takie przypadki złej instalacji. Dlatego w nowych rozwiązaniach czujniki mocuje się w specjalnych uchwytach, które mają określoną długość zapobiegającą zbyt dużemu wsunięciu.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Piotr O.

_Czy rozruch systemu (zasilanie prądem) zawsze wiąże się z 2-tygodniowym otwarciem pokryw agregatów?_ 
Dopytałem o ten temat, bo to ważna sprawa i...
Nie zawsze, ale w sytuacji rur spiro, gdy przed pierwszym uruchomieniem, po użyciu dmuchawy, nadal zauważalna jest wilgoć rzeczywiście zaleca się 2-tygodniowe otwarcie pokryw w celu osuszenia.
Gdy wilgoć jest znikoma zalecana jest tygodniowe otwarcie.
Tak jak pisała coffee instalator agregatów informuje o takiej potrzebie inwestora.
Ot, nowe doświadczenia - 6 lat temu było inaczej lub to już moja skleroza.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie[/b]

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Witam
> Nie jestem pewien, bo już dawno ten temat był poruszany. O ile więc dobrze pamiętam jest to temperatura 50 st. C.


Ok, rozpalimy więc na całego, aby sprawdzić  :smile: 




> W przypadku firmy Pref-Bud były zgłaszane takie przypadki złej instalacji. Dlatego w nowych rozwiązaniach czujniki mocuje się w specjalnych uchwytach, które mają określoną długość zapobiegającą zbyt dużemu wsunięciu.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Tak, otrzymaliśmy taki uchwyt. Termostat instalował nam człowiek od kominka (zupełnie niezwiązany z firmą Pref-Bud) na podstawie bardzo dokładnej instrukcji obsługi, więc mamy nadzieję, że zrobił to dobrze.

Rozumiem, że jak rozpalimy na całego, to powinien się włączyć wentylatorek (usłyszymy szum). Jeżeli tego nie będzie, to coś jest nie tak?

----------


## Piotr O.

_Rozumiem, że jak rozpalimy na całego, to powinien się włączyć wentylatorek (usłyszymy szum). Jeżeli tego nie będzie, to coś jest nie tak?_
Hmm, może jeśli to pierwsze rozpalenie kominka, to nie tak "na całego" bo smrodku trochę będzie w całym domu.   :smile:

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> _Rozumiem, że jak rozpalimy na całego, to powinien się włączyć wentylatorek (usłyszymy szum). Jeżeli tego nie będzie, to coś jest nie tak?_
> Hmm, może jeśli to pierwsze rozpalenie kominka, to nie tak "na całego" bo smrodku trochę będzie w całym domu.


Hehe  :smile:  Spokojnie, przeszliśmy już trzy fazy przygotowywania kominka. Jest już gotowy na palenie FULL!

----------


## coffee

> _Czy rozruch systemu (zasilanie prądem) zawsze wiąże się z 2-tygodniowym otwarciem pokryw agregatów?_ 
> Dopytałem o ten temat, bo to ważna sprawa i...
> Nie zawsze, ale w sytuacji rur spiro, gdy przed pierwszym uruchomieniem, po użyciu dmuchawy, nadal zauważalna jest wilgoć rzeczywiście zaleca się 2-tygodniowe otwarcie pokryw w celu osuszenia.
> Gdy wilgoć jest znikoma zalecana jest tygodniowe otwarcie.


Czy faktycznie dot. to tylko rur spiro? My mamy PP50, a zalecenie dostaliśmy.

----------


## Piotr O.

Informowano mnie o spiro, ale skoro Was informowano o PP50 to zapewne także. Dzięki za uzupełnienie informacji.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Prośba do wszystkich cytujących całe listy lub obszerne fragmenty - wystarczy wybrać tylko komentowany fragment, bo szkoda zabierać miejsce na powtórki.  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Po pierwsze generalnie zgadzam się z postem Mariusza d - nie cytuje bo długi.Chodzi o to ,że nie podoba mi się idiotyczne naganianie na ten system w postaci twierdzenia ,że zawsze jest najlepszy i najtańszy (nawet od węgla!)i że zawsze ogrzewanie nim kosztuje 250zł nieważne w którym roku i ile wtedy kosztuje prąd.I tyle.Nic więcej.Reszta to wady i zalety tego systemu jak każdego innego i to potrafi większość sama ocenić pewnie.Natomiast takie idiotyczne naganianie może niektórych (czy to naiwnych czy nie znających się)wprowadzić w decyzję na całe życie-I PRZECIW TEMU ABSOLUTNIE PROTESTUJE.
Po drugie-widzę ,że Ela i Marek wszystkich straszą sądem - to teraz ja wam coś powiem - jeszcze raz zasugerujecie ,że podszywam się pod dwie osoby ,lub też ,że ja i Martina to jedna osoba to ja wystąpię na drogę sądową i będzie to pewnie jeden z niewielu takich przypadków.Przemilczałem nazywanie mnie kłamcą i zmyślanie firmy która może wybudować dom taniej niż Pref-bud (co dla wszystkich normalnych jest oczywiste bo ten system jest po prostu drogi) ale tym razem przesadzacie.Ośiwadczam - NIE ZNAM UŻYTKOWNIKA O NAZWIE MARTINA , NIGDY NAWET NIE WYMIENIŁEM Z NIĄ JEDNEGO PRYWATNEGO POSTA ANI NIE KONTAKTOWAŁEM SIĘ W ŻADEN INNY SPOSÓB.
To wszystko z mojej strony , głownie punkt pierwszy jest tu ważny.Wymieniajmy się opiniami , spierajmy i liczmy co jest lepsze i tańsze (przecież po to jest to forum ) ale apeluje o skończenie z głupim naganianiem.Kropka

----------


## MARTINA1

Martina1 dodaj bo pomyślą ,że chcesz się wykpić tanim kosztem ......
A ja potwierdzam .........
Co do  rachunków energetycznych pewnych osób z forum - to wierzyć nie można ,(jak uczy doświadczenie  kilkustronnicowe) mając kominek + zagłębie taniego drewna wkoło - nim pewnie hajcują...  :big grin:

----------


## Piotr O.

_Ośiwadczam - NIE ZNAM UŻYTKOWNIKA O NAZWIE MARTINA , NIGDY NAWET NIE WYMIENIŁEM Z NIĄ JEDNEGO PRYWATNEGO POSTA ANI NIE KONTAKTOWAŁEM SIĘ W ŻADEN INNY SPOSÓB.
To wszystko z mojej strony , głownie punkt pierwszy jest tu ważny.Wymieniajmy się opiniami , spierajmy i liczmy co jest lepsze i tańsze (przecież po to jest to forum ) ale apeluje o skończenie z głupim naganianiem.Kropka_

Ludzie Kochani - jakież płomienne wyznanie, apel, jakiż krzyk (wielkie litery!). 
On Jej nie zna, ale  gotów się oświadczyć publicznie na forum... Martynie lub samemu sobie... i nawet do sądu z tym pójdzie i... jak napisał _ będzie to pewnie jeden z niewielu takich przypadków_.  :smile:   :big grin: 
A nawet napisał: _decyzję na całe życie-I PRZECIW TEMU ABSOLUTNIE PROTESTUJE._ 
Humor satyra - rozdwojenie jaźni? Jakaż precyzja czasowa pojawiania się obojga na forum - to chyba sprawa zakochania się w sobie?  :big grin:   :smile:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
Dołączam się do Twojego apelu Tomaszu: *apeluje o skończenie z głupim naganianiem* (wieść gminna niesie, że pracujecie, pracujesz dla konkurencji Legalett - a feeee!) i zabieraniem czasu innym swoimi problemami.
Wszystkiego najlepszego na nowej drodze życia.   :big grin:   :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## MARTINA1

ZAKONNIKU - GŁODNEMU CHLEB NA MYŚLI !
Dopadły cię grzeszne myśli ......   :Lol:   By było sprawiedliwie administratorzy mają nasze dane ,złóż oficjalne zapytanie  o nasze osoby  i odpowiedzą ...nawet wiem jak 
 2 różne osoby 
Logika nigdy nie była  nawet średnią twoją  stroną ...........

Wiec popatrz w lustro uśmiechnij się ! i i i i i i i i 
- zapodaj coś na pamięć (Martina1 - łatwe )
 - na funkcjonowanie neuronów ,bo ci styki siadły w tej  ekstazie .......

pracuję w Obywatelskim Komitecie Przeciw  Robieniu Ludzi w Buca 
- (jednoosobowym )

----------


## tomek131

(wieść gminna niesie, że pracujecie, pracujesz dla konkurencji Legalett - a feeee!


Radzę Ci tani marketingowcu o specyfice domokrążcy handlującego dwoma kalkulatorami w cenie jednego ,abyś ważył słowa.OŚWIADCZAM, z pełną świadomością-nie mam absolutnie nic wspólnego w jakikolwiek sposób z branżą budowlaną ani nigdy dotąd nie miałem.Nawet nie powinienem sie odzywac, do ludzi twojego pokroju, ale napisalem zeby nie bylo watpliwosci.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

Uff... Termostat działa. Rozpaliliśmy kominek na full i po ok. pół godzinie od rozpoczęcia wentylatorek się włączył. Bo już się baliśmy, że mamy coś źle podpięte  :smile: 

Brykiet + suche drewno = idealny ogień w kominku  :smile: 

PS
Zamknęliśmy już pokrywę L. Po tygodniu suszenia nie stwierdziliśmy żadnych zmian wilgociowych (suchutko), więc klapa wróciła na swoje miejsce.

----------


## Piotr O.

No to podobnie jak u nas. Też wczoraj trochę eksperymentowaliśmy. Była okazja - 6 rocznica wprowadzenia do nowego domu   :smile:  ). 
Kominek po przebudowie jakoś leniwie się rozgrzewa. Smrodzik był w całej chałupie, co normalne po wymianie czopucha. 
Po dwóch godzinach palenia brykietami w salonie było już 25 st. C i... zaszumiało. 
Poprzednia wersja z samymi rurami spiro i tylko jedną kratką z przodu czopucha, szybciej uruchamiała wentylatory. Zobaczymy jak będzie po kilku odpaleniach kominka. 
A u Was przy jakiej temp. w pokoju załączyły się?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Po dwóch godzinach palenia brykietami w salonie było już 25 st. C i... zaszumiało.


To bardzo długo! Na pewno masz wszystko dobrze podłączone? Bo kurcze rozgrzewać pokój do 25 stopni (to już tropik  :smile: , aby dopiero L. zaczął rozprowadzać do innych pomieszczeń, nas by to denerwowało.




> A u Was przy jakiej temp. w pokoju załączyły się?


Jak przyszliśmy do domku (nadal nie jest zamieszkany i nadal nie ma poustawianych mebli, sprzętów, itd.) było ok. 17 stopni, po rozpaleniu kominka skoczyło do ok. 19 i wentylatorek zaczął działać. Dla nas optymalnie.

----------


## Piotr O.

Jasne. To gratuluję Elu i Marku - pięknie jest cieszyć się widokiem tańczących płomieni w kominku  :smile: .
Nie ma jednak co porównywać, bo jeszcze nie mieszkacie i istotna jest temp. w czopuchu kominka, jego konstrukcja, moc (u nas 14 kW)...
Dopowiem tylko, że po przebudowie kominka mamy teraz 4 duże kratki zamiast 1 dawniej (dwie z przodu i po jeden z boków), to i salon się nagrzewa przy niewielkiej liczbie spalanego drzewa czy brykietów. 
Nie mamy rozprowadzenia do pokoi z wyjątkiem sąsiadującego. Salon jest otwarty na kuchnie i korytarz .
Jak przy kolejnych rozpaleniach będzie podobnie, to zadzwonię do L. zapytać czy można obniżyć temp. przy której załączają się wentylatory.
Nowe doświadczenia i do tego ciekawe.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Łukaszu gratuluję i poprzednio też gratulowałem (błędnie zinterpretowałeś moje życzenia, gdy pisałeś o 3 litrach).

----------


## lakusz

> Ja to sprawdziłem zarówno teoretycznie jak i praktycznie - cała poprzednia zima to 2600kWh + 2m3 drewna - tu należy się małe sprostowanie bo 2m3 drewna to dają ok 1800kWh co by oznaczało, że dom jest 4,5litrowy, jednak ja palę dla rekreacji, żeby było ciepełko którego żaden kaloryfer nie da, poza tym zapotrzebowanie liczy się dla temp. wew. równej 20st. a u mnie pod czas palenia jest 24-26st, bo lubię duży płomień w kominku, nie lubię w zimie otwierać okien, nie mam (jeszcze) sterownika do kominka który kontrolował by automatycznie proces palenia.[/size]


i jeszcze jedno sprostowanie bo nie uwzględniłem sprawności kominka , która wynosi pewnie nie więcej niż 50-60%, może ktoś wie jak to obliczyć ?
No i teraz matematyka się już zgadza, i domek jest taki jak mówiłem, czyli 3,6L  :smile:

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał lakusz
> 
> według certyfikatu mój dom potrzebuje 55kWh/m2/rok
> 
> 
> Energii pierwotnej EP, czy końcowej EK?


EK, przecież EP jest w ogóle bez znaczenia  :wink:

----------


## lakusz

> ZADAM DRAŻLIWE  PYTANIE ? - jak nazwać  kogoś kto sam będąc fachurą strzelił sobie gola z legaletem ?.....   .
> Porównaj może z podłogówką na prąd bez kominów...........nie musisz upiększać ..........
>  JAK SOBIE PORÓWNASZ  TO  TWOJE OSZCZĘDNOŚCI IDĄ W KOSMOS   i pewnie wiara w system też......


To weź kalkulator i policz uczciwie, biorąc realne ceny rynkowe, za kolejne prace, ławy, ścianki, izolacja p/wilgociowa, ocieplenie od zew. i wew. fundamentów, chudziak, ocieplenie podłogi, i na to wylewka. Dolicz jeszcze czas na przestoje technologiczne (2-3 tygodnie na same wylewki i to w czasie kiedy już, już, chciałbyś się wprowadzać). Do tego policz, jak masz jakieś słupy, kominy, itp, docieplanie stop pod nimi.

Poza tym do twojej innej wypowiedzi (a może tomka?), to że płyta zakumulowała ciepło, a zrobiło się ciepło na zew, to nie powoduje że ona mimo wszystko to ciepło oddaje, bo skoro sama płyta ma 22-23 st a w domu zrobi się 23, to ciepło przestaje być oddawane z płyty.

I jeszcze jedno narzekacie że beton długo się nagrzewa i długo oddaje ciepło, ale penie nie jeden z was  ma zbiornik akumulacyjny na wodę, i tam akumuluje energię, a woda potrafi zgromadzić jeszcze więcej tej energii, duuuuużo więcej niż beton!

i jeszcze jedno: mam dużo zastrzeżeń do L, część z nich już tu na forum opisałem, nie cierpię ukrytego marketingu, ale jeszcze bardziej nie cierpię jak ktoś takie bzdury wypisuje, jak Martyna i Tomek  :sad:

----------


## MARTINA1

NO TO SOBIE NIE CIERP........
 (albo i cierp jak lubisz)
 Ta Martyna to wytwór waszej wyobraźni .......nieco inaczej sie podpisuję . 
Jestem już w stanie zrozumieć wasze reakcje na forum , te cudne powiązania tajnych cen +umów= się kulą u nogi ..
,marketing szemrany ...
 i  OGROMNĄ WASZĄ TROSKĘ O PRZYSZŁOŚĆ - bo możecie zostać sami z własnymi problemami .......
  I wspólne we własnym gronie przeżywanie doświadczeń z fundamentem .........  :Roll:  
Co do liczenia , to każdy z was proponuje porówanie maksymalnie zacieniające obraz -DOOBRE . Porównać można legllet  z płytą fundamentową zwykłą  i tak powinno się zrobić , kominy? po co?   jak w najprostszym rozwiązaniu prądowym- z podłogówką . I tyle bez dodatków . 
 A propos oddawania ciepła to sobie poczytaj  i najlepiej wypróbuj w domu -podstawowe zasady
 Narzekamy, że beton się długo nagrzewa i długo oddaje ciepło -nie przeinaczaj -TO PRAWDA ALE  w przypadku podłogówki nie musisz ogrzewać m3 betonu - I  TO TO CO NAJJAŚNIEJSZE......POD SŁOŃCEM 
 Po zbicu twoich argumentów pozostał ostatni o cierpieniu -spójrz w pierwszą linijkę - tu nie mogę pomóc ............

----------


## tomek131

Ja natomiast chętnie i z pokorą wysłucham od normalnego użytkownika ,którym jest lakusz gdzie piszę bzdury.

----------


## lakusz

> Poza tym do twojej innej wypowiedzi (a może tomka?),


hehehe, pisząc to nie miałem świadomości złośliwej wymiany zdań która odbyła się powyżej - posta pisałem jako odpowiedź na cytat Martiny, a że nie czytuję ostatnio forum codziennie tylko co kilka dni, to mój post wpadł na koniec, po tych których jeszcze nie czytałem  :wink: 

A mi chodziło tylko o to że przeczytałem kilka postów, zarówno tomka i martiny1 i nie pamiętałem które o czym pisało, choć nie ma to większego znaczenia  :wink:

----------


## MARTINA1

Zbiłam wszystkie twoje wydumane  argumenty, co do jednego ..........  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   .Teraz ja napiszę ,że piszesz bzdety  i   również  ten post powyżej świadczy o tym w całej rozciągłości   :Lol:   .......
Pochwal się rozpatrzeniem twojej reklamacji , bo stąd pewnie ta zmiana frontuuuu...........

----------


## mariusz d.

Martina1 skoro już wiesz, że Legalett to według Ciebie (wielkiego teoretyka)wielkie g.... to po cholere tu dalej zaglądasz. Jak masz ochote to zapraszam do siebie na budowe i pogadamy o teorii i praktyce. W branży grzewczej juz siedzę 10 lat i chętnie pomagam inwestorom wybrać właściwe rozwiazania ogrzewania do ich potrzeb. Może Tobie coś doradzę ale błagam nie pisz bzdur bo już nie moge tego czytać. Masz powierzchowna wiedzę o systemach grzewczych opartą na forumowych doświadczeniach innych  a to wiele za mało, żeby cokolwiek doradzać lub odradzać w temacie ogrzewania. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTINA1

*Te wypociny powyżej to twoje wnioski ....kolejny sprzedawco*   :Evil:  ? I co też masz patent  i żądasz monopolu ? Chyba nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem, ja nie doradzam , doradź sobie co tam chcesz.... Ku...wa  znów chcecie sami i we własnym gronie ? Błagasz ? To może jeszcze dopłacisz ? By karuzela sprzedażowa zaczęła się kręcić ........
 A propos wiedzy - to jak na razie położli się ci co ze mną dyskutowali.......
 Ja twojej wiedzy nie oceniam .....  ZA DORADZTWO  W TEJ FORMIE Z GÓRY DZIĘKUJĘ ! 
* A teraz doradzę Ci ja:  Za bardzo siebie szanuję- BY DAĆ SIĘ WYDUTKAĆ ....   * więc na żadną współpracę nie licz , korzyści też nie , a tak w ogóle  SAM OD SERCA NAPISAŁEŚ ,BO  WZRUSZA CIĘ TO  O CZYM PISZĘ ?( czy może ktoś z firmy poprosił... )
A nie jest tak,że powinna być równowaga :  zwolennicy i przeciwnicy ?,bo towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji już było    :Lol:  
I jeszcze wskaż miejsca gdzie się mylę....
 Bez pozdrowień, bo nie widzę sensu.......

----------


## lakusz

żeby nie marnować miejsca na stronie zmniejszam rozmiar czcionki  :smile: 



> Pochwal się rozpatrzeniem twojej reklamacji , bo stąd pewnie ta zmiana frontuuuu...........


Jaka przepraszam zmiana frontu ? Reklamacja nadal nie rozpatrzona, niestety... Myślę nad oddaniem sprawy do sądu, bo przestaje mnie to bawić - i nie mówię tu o Was, żebyś sobie nie myślała

----------


## MARTINA1

No, przynajmniej nie czarujesz ..... z prawdą zawsze lepiej niż bez ........

----------


## mariusz d.

Martin1 przeginasz pałe której nie masz, nie pozwalaj sobie na pomówienia w moim kierunku bo jestem dobry do czasu... Do Twojej wiadomości nie jestem sprzedawcą tylko instalatorem z dużym doświadczeniem. 
Też mnie denerwują posty pewnych osób powiazanych z L. ale na litość każdy ma swój rozum i nie opiera się tylko na podstawie tego co przeczytał na forum od Piotra O. Bardziej denerwuje mnie tylko ludzka głupota, wymądrzanie, arogancja i chamstwo. A w tym jak widac po postach jestes mistrzynią... 
Już nicwiecej nie napiszę na tym forum bo szkoda nerwów.

Bez odbioru...
Pozdrawiam i znikam
ps. Martina1 jak masz coś napisac obraźliwego w moim kierunku zastanów sie 2x

----------


## HenoK

> A propos wiedzy - to jak na razie położli się ci co ze mną dyskutowali.......


Takie jest tylko Twoje zdanie. Prawda jest zupełnie inna. Pytania nadal się pojawiają i odpowiedzi na nie także, tylko, że na PRIV, ze szkodą dla wszystkich, którzy ten i inne wątki czytają  :sad: .

----------


## MARTINA1

Mariuszu D. niestety w twoje zapewnienia mogę wierzyć tak jak w to, że gruszki na wierzbie urosną. P.O. też był tylko nauczycielem .......zresztą  układy i układziki to tutaj ,,specjalizacja " ..... najśmieszniejsze jest to ,że zarzucasz mi brak kultury ,arogancję i chamstwo... - i żadna z tych rzeczy nie dotyczy fundamentu.....jakieś przykłady głupot poproszę odnośnie fundamentu....Mydlenie oczu miało się tutaj rewelacyjnie ,teraz macie trochę trudniej .....
 Uważam ,że zimny kubełek wody tutaj był jak najbardziej słuszny   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  tak na orzeźwienie i rozruszanie tego specyficznego towarzystwa ....adoratorów .   Jakoś tak dziwnie się składa , że liczba osób czytających wątek niesamowicie wzrosła  i tylko ci nieliczni protestujący ,którzy albo w branży siedzą,albo kupili ....
I tylko jednen fakt ,co już mnie nawet nie śmieszy - każdy  z   was   poświęci  czas  by    się   prywatnie     spotkać......... (jest coś do ugrania?)
 A W TE PRYWATNE KONSULTACJE TO TEŻ WIERZĘ   :Lol: 
Jeszcze raz napiszę jak coś jest dobre, to nikt temu nie zaszkodzi ....chyba przeceniacie moje i TOMKA 131  możliwości .......,NO JAK -TAK NA LOGIKĘTE LATA PRACY MIAŁYBY PÓJŚĆ W KOSMOS  tylko dlatego ,że 2 osoby zarzuciły wam to co zarzuciły ?

----------


## coffee

Szkoda, że trolle uśmierciły ten wątek i spowodowały, że merytoryczna dyskusja przeniosła się na privy.

Bardzo dziękuję wszystkim, którzy mi pomogli. Tym samym informuję, że mój problem kablowy został ostatecznie rozwiązany. 
Moja rada dla osób zainteresowanych zastosowaniem Legalett- zadawajcie pytania bezpośrednio użytkownikom przez priv. 

Uprzedzam, że nie dam się już wciągnąc w idiotyczne przepychanki, więc wszelkie prowokacje pominę milczeniem.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Szkoda, że trolle uśmierciły ten wątek i spowodowały, że merytoryczna dyskusja przeniosła się na privy.
> 
> Uprzedzam, że nie dam się już wciągnąc w idiotyczne przepychanki, więc wszelkie prowokacje pominę milczeniem.


I super  :smile:  Właśnie o to chodzi. Możemy nadal wymieniać się doświadczeniami na tym forum (nie tylko priv), a wpisy dwóch osób po prostu omijajmy. I tyle. Tym sposobem szybko się przeniosą w inne miejsce. To nasza propozycja.

PS
Od 17.10. (inauguracja) do 3.11. zużyliśmy 554 kWh na grzanie Legalletem (nadal jeszcze do niezamieszkany). Nie tak mało - ale tak naprawdę na rozruch poszło ok. 300 kWh. 

Przykładowo... W ostatnich 7 dniach zużyliśmy 211 kWh - noce już mroźne (-5 stopni), w dzień ok. 0-4 stopnie. To jeszcze oczywiście nie jest zima, ale naszym zdaniem pierwsze odczyty nie są złe. Liczyliśmy, że będzie gorzej. A u Was? Jak szybko "bije" zegar z L.?

----------


## Browar

Witam,

już prawie miesiąc grzeję legalettem i jestem na etapie optymalnego ustawienia termostatów by temperatura w pomieszczeniu odpowiadał moim wymaganiom   :Wink2:   a z natury jestem ciepłolubny... Pierwszego rachunku jeszcze nie mam więc nie będę się wypowiadał o kosztach. Czekam więc niecierpliwie bo grzeję gazem nie prądem i ciekaw jestem jak to wypadnie na tle kosztów ogrzewania elektrycznego   :Roll:  

Przymierzam się też do postawienia kominka i zamontowania wymiennika, który tak na razie czeka sobie w pudełku... Mam pytanie do osób, które ostatnio montowały wymiennik. Mianowicie jak ostatnio rozmawiałem z panem Wojtkiem z L. wspomniał coś o nowym rozwiązaniu podłączenia wymiennika tzn. ponoć jest jakaś alternatywa do rur spiro (które akurat mam) - jakieś sztywne rury, lepiej zaizolowane i ponoć dzięki temu wszelkie szumy są mniej słyszalne... Może coś pokręciłem z konstrukcją tego wynalazku bo było to już dawno, ale na pewno pan Wojtek przedstawił mi to jako lepsze rozwiązanie wcelu wyeliminowania wspomnianych szumów... Dlatego jeśli ktoś ma tą nowość to proszę o info czy warto w to zainwestować. Tylko szczerze   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## tomek131

Pozwolę się nie zgodzić z opiniami ,które mówią ,że przez napiętnowanie marketingu i naganiactwa nie można na forum wymieniać się doświadczeniami.
Dla fachowców z taką wiedzą jak np HenoK pewne rzeczy są oczywistą oczywistością i mogą nie zdawać sobie sprawy ,że dla wielu to czarna magia i bardzo łatwo mogą zostać skuszeni -lekko ,szybko latwo i przyjemnie i do tego 250zł na miesiąc (Piotr ma chyba 2 x 4KW agregaty tak?To żeby płacił 250zł/miesiąc średnio musiały średnio chodzić 3 godz dziennie!!!!!.3 godz dziennie przy jego dość słabym ociepleniu to już nie Legalett , to już magia)Ale wielu tego nie policzy tylko pobiegnie i kupi , i o to chodziło przynajmniej w moim proteście przeciw naganiactwu na tym forum.Ale już sobie wszystko powiedzieliśmy w tym temacie i nie widzę związku dla którego normalni użytkownicy mieliby nie wymieniać się doświadczeniami.

----------


## damch

> Ale już sobie wszystko powiedzieliśmy w tym temacie i nie widzę związku dla którego normalni użytkownicy mieliby nie wymieniać się doświadczeniami.


I tego się trzymać. Miejmy nadzieję,że MARTINA1 też się opamięta, bo ostatnio z doświadczeniami użytkowników to ten temat nie ma nic wspólnego. Szkoda,żeby wszystko się przeniosło na priv.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

_Ale już sobie wszystko powiedzieliśmy w tym temacie i nie widzę związku dla którego normalni użytkownicy mieliby nie wymieniać się doświadczeniami._

_I tego się trzymać. (...) Szkoda, żeby wszystko się przeniosło na priv._

Szanowni Państwo 
Przykro mi bardzo, ale niestety zmuszony jestem zakłócić Państwa spokój i zdecydowanie zaapelować o szacunek dla drugich.
W związku z powtarzającymi się nieprawdziwymi informacjami dotyczącymi mojej osoby, typu:
_Piotr ma chyba 2 x 4KW agregaty tak?To żeby płacił 250zł/miesiąc średnio musiały średnio chodzić 3 godz dziennie!!!!!.3 godz dziennie przy jego dość słabym ociepleniu to już nie Legalett , to już magia._
Albo łagodniejszymi typu:
_Też mnie denerwują posty pewnych osób powiązanych z L. ale na litość każdy ma swój rozum i nie opiera się tylko na podstawie tego co przeczytał na forum od Piotra O._
pozwalam sobie zwrócić Państwu uwagę, że szafujecie bez szacunku i uzasadnienia moją osobą. Pisanie o normalnych i nienormalnych użytkownikach brzmi niepoważnie, a podsumowanie wszystkiego stwierdzeniem:  _już sobie wszystko powiedzieliśmy w tym temacie_ - to łatwe przejście do rzekomej normalności kosztem m.in. mojej osoby.
Każdy ma prawo myśleć swoje o doświadczeniach użytkowników, dyskutować, spierać się na odpowiednim poziomie co do technologii, zalet i wad... Jest jednak karygodne pisanie o drugim bez szacunku i refleksji czy nie wyrządzam mu swoim wpisem krzywdy.

Przykro mi, niestety nie wierzę już w zmianę postawy Tomasza, który ani nie czyta tego, co od kilku miesięcy tłumaczę Mu w przeróżny sposób (cierpliwie, rzeczowo, konkretnie, żartobliwie, z prośbą...). Próbuje to robić bezskutecznie także kilku innych użytkowników Legalett dzieląc się swoimi doświadczeniami. 
Ani nie rozumie On podstaw działania fundamentu grzewczego Legalett i w kółko przytacza bzdurne dane (dodając przy tym określenia typu: _chyba_), ani nawet nie chce skorzystać z wielokrotnych propozycji przyjazdu do mnie (nawet opłaconej przez jednego z forumowiczów), by zobaczyć w rzeczywistości to o czym piszę.
Nie spodziewam się też z Jego strony przeprosin za epitety i bzdury pisane pod moim adresem. Przykre to dla mnie sytuacje, ale nie tu miejsce, aby leczyć Jego brak dobrego wychowania i problemy osobiste. Czytelnicy je widzą i piszą do mnie życzliwie poza forum.

*Są pewne granice, których nie wolno przekraczać i dotyczą one m.in. szacunku dla drugich. W związku z powyższym proszę o zaprzestanie pisania o mojej osobie bzdur, robienia ze mnie kozła ofiarnego, pisania w stylu zacytowanych wyżej wypowiedzi, itp.*
Pozdrawiam 
Piotr

PS O zaistniałych zachowaniach napisałem list do Moderatora forum i Redakcji Muratora.

----------


## mariusz d.

Witam wszystkich, 

Miałem odpisać do pana Piotra O. na priv po jego mailu do mnie ale nie zdąrzyłem. Część mojego postu została zacytowana powyżej przez Piotra O. więc udzielę mu odpowiedzi na forum ogólnym. 
Szanowny Panie z jednej strony podziwiam Pana za wytrwalość i ogrom pracy włożonej w powstanie i utrzymanie przy "życiu" tego forum ale z drugiej denerwują mnie Pana posty w których za wszelką cenę bronisz ludzi z Leglettu. Rozumiem, że możesz ich lubić, przyjaźnic się z nimi i to Twoja prywatna sprawa. Ale często w swoich postach a jest ich nie mało wystepujesz w roli adwokata Legalett. Bardzo źle według mnie jest to odbierane przez osoby postronne odwiedzające to forum. Nie miałem zamiaru obrażać Cię i szargać Twojej osoby. Ale popatrz na to z drugiej strony. Może ty jesteś super zadowolony z perspektywy czasu ze wspołpracy z Legalett-u ale uwierz mi są osoby które są odmiennego zdania i nie zawsze jest tak kolorowo jak ty to przedstawiasz. (Tak na marginesie jak mi urodziła się córeczka to cieszyłem sie bardzo ale następnego dnia byłem dyspozycyjny i miałem czas dla ludzi z ktorymi współpracuję-chyba wiadomo o kogo chodzi) W moich oczach pracownicy Legalett powinni bardziej przyłożyć sie do pracy i wykazywac większe zainteresowanie tym co sie dzieje na ich budowach i ewentualnymi reklamacjami. W moim przypadku też dali ciała na etapie projektowania i umiejscowienia agregatów w płycie. Jeden został zaprojektowany dokładnie tam gdzie miał być komin ;(. Ale cóż nawet tego nie zgłaszałem bo i tak nic to nie zmieni. Mimo, że bylem ciągle obecny przy budowie płyty nie zauważyłem tego bo kto myśli o ściankach działowych i kominie jak wylewają płyte. Według mnie pracuje w Legalecie za malo osób i może nie ogarniają tego co się dzieje. Ale to nie tłumaczy ich postępowania (brak odpowiedzi na maile, czasami utrudniony kontakt telefoniczny itp itd) Dla mnie miarą profesjonalizmu firmy jest to jak załatwia różne drażliwe sprawy. Nikt nie jest nieomylny, każdemu zdarzają się wpadki ale ważne jest to jak wychodzą z tego rodzaju  sytuacji i jak zalatwiaja potencjalne reklamacje...
Mój wniosek jest taki...
Jeśli Cię obraziłem Piotrze O. to przepraszam ale dalej upieram sie przy tym, że byłoby dla Ciebie i innych na tym forum  lepiej gdybyś nie przyjmował wiecej roli ADWOKATA Legalett-u bo to drażni. 
"Prawdziwa cnota krytyk sie nie boi" i w sumie Legalett powinien stanać na wysokości zadania i wybraniać sie z własnych wpadek i reklamacji sam... 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Dziękuję Mariuszu za Twój życzliwy, konkretny i rzeczowy list.
Zgadzam się z większością Twoich spostrzeżeń, bo napisałeś o sprawach, które kilka razy inni mi sugerowali, a także o tym co sam tu opisywałem. 
Mylisz się natomiast pisząc "za wszelką cenę bronisz ludzi z Leglettu" i "Może ty jesteś super zadowolony z perspektywy czasu ze współpracy z Legalett-u". Tak nie jest, też mam swoje krytyczne spojrzenie na L. Widocznie z barku czasu nie przeczytałeś na przykład takich moich uwag.
*Dawid z Bielska napisał: 12 Maj 2008 09:09*
Witam, 
najbardziej do pomysłu legalett i praefa przekonuje mnie postawa pracowników firmy z którą zamierzam budować. Dwie osoby z tej firmy, z którymi uzgadniam szczegóły budowy, również prywatnie postawiły na tą technologię. Jeden już mieszka a drugi jest w trakcie budowy. Oni z pewnością znają wszystkie wady tych rozwiązań i myślę, że nie zainwestowaliby oszczędności życia, jeżeli nie byliby przekonani.
*Moja odpowiedź:*
Nooo - bardzo słuszna argumentacja - *pod warunkiem, że są zadowoleni ze swoich wyborów i mają odwagę powiedzieć o wadach, które zauważają* (bo te są - mniejsze lub większe - w każdej technologii).  
Pan Wojtek N. z Legalett wybudował niedawno dom na fundamencie Legalett, a Pan Tomasz N. z Praefa od wielu lat mieszka w domu ze ścianami Praefa. Obaj chwalą swoje domy.   :smile: 

*Moja rada dla Mikr z 08 Lut 2007 12:17  * 
Zadzwoń do Legalett i przypomnij temat zamiast snuć podejrzliwe domysły  
K_ret ma racje - *pracy mają bardzo dużo, a pracowników zbyt mało*. Szef twierdzi, że wystarczająco - jest Szwedem i patrzy na to inaczej. 

*Albo Moja odpowiedź do Essa na temat pracowników L Wysłany: 15 Maj 2006 11:29   * 
Jeśli czytałaś cały ten temat, to wiesz, że użytkownicy Legalett mogliby tutaj wcale nie zaglądać. A jednak czasem, w wolnych chwilach zaglądamy tu  :smile: . 
Poza tym istnieje możliwość napisania na priw do czego zachęcam, bo od czasu do czasu takie informacje do mnie docierają. 

PS A tak przy okazji. *Wszystkich, którzy mają kłopoty z nieterminowością biura Legalett w Gdańsku zachęcam do napisania oficjalnego pisma skierowanego do prezesa Matsa Mattssona. Proszę napisać szczerze, co o tym myślicie i zaproponować, aby zwiększyli w końcu zatrudnienie, bo taka sytuacja wlecze się już od kilku lat.* Sympatyczny Pan Wojtek robi co może, zgłasza trudności, ale nie ma skutków. Możemy mu w tym pomóc.

Zgadzam się Mariuszu i z tym, że w pewnym sensie stałem się dla niektórych "adwokatem L." Czemu?
Bo uważam, że mijanie się z prawdą jest nieuczciwe (dziś słowo kłamstwo zwłaszcza w polityce zastąpiono słowem mataczenie). Tu na forum żalą się często osoby, które nie mają odwagi napisać, zadzwonić do Gdańska (co radze im zrobić, bo to jest najlepsze rozwiązanie i sprawdza się w 99% - wspomniała o tym ostatnio coffee)). Piszą często nie do końca prawdę i to powoduje, że z szacunku dla Pracowników L. prosząc o szczegóły problemów, narażam się tutaj na taki a nie inny odbiór.
Jasne, mógłbym tego nie robić. Można rzec, że sam przysparzam sobie krytyki.  :smile: 
Widzę jednak w tym działaniu sens - pomoc innym w rozwiązaniu problemów, które sam kiedyś przechodziłem, poznałem dzięki innym dzielącym się swoim doświadczeniem nie tylko na tym forum...
Czy możesz mi i podobnym użytkownikom L. podpowiedzieć jakiś inny sposób na takie sytuacje? Chętnie skorzystam.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS1 W ostatnich latach poprawiła się sytuacja zatrudnienia w L. Ale jak niektórzy tego doświadczają nadal jest daleka od ideału. Piszmy takie uwagi do Gdańska, to pewnie nadal się będzie poprawiać.  :Smile: 
PS2 _...bo kto myśli o ściankach działowych i kominie jak wylewają płyte._
Dobre planowanie wymaga, by o tym myśleć i przewidywać. Przy Legalett, a jeszcze bardziej przy L i Praefa jest to konieczne.

----------


## MCB

> W moim przypadku też dali ciała na etapie projektowania i umiejscowienia agregatów w płycie. Jeden został zaprojektowany dokładnie tam gdzie miał być komin ;(. Ale cóż nawet tego nie zgłaszałem bo i tak nic to nie zmieni. Mimo, że bylem ciągle obecny przy budowie płyty nie zauważyłem tego bo kto myśli o ściankach działowych i kominie jak wylewają płyte.


Trochę mnie to dziwi. Ze względu na technologię (płyta) szczególną uwagę przywiązywałem do jakości projektu. Tutaj po wylaniu płyty nie ma miejsca na poprawki.
Mi przysłali rysunki z projektowanym umiejscowieniem agregatów do akceptacji.
Jeden znalazł się dokładnie pod 750 litrowym buforem c.w.u.
Pomyłka została skorygowana.
Na moją prośbę dostałem także rysunek płyty w AutoCadzie. Zależało mi na tym ponieważ w stosunku do oryginalnego projektu wprowadziłem zmiany polegające na zmniejszeniu grubości ściany. Na styku dom-garaż był błąd tym spowodowany.
Zostało to poprawione na etapie projektowania.

Dodatkowo firma zrealizowała nietypowe wymaganie. Trzy z okien tarasowych zostały wpuszczone w płytę tak aby zachować niski próg. W tym celu zaprojektowano specjalne korytka 10cm.głęb.x20cm.szer w płycie.

Firma odpowiada na wszelkie moje zapytania. Ostatnio niezwłocznie zrealizowała prośbę o przysłanie schematu elektrycznego agregatów.

Oczywiście problemy były. O niektórych pisałem.

Jednym z nich była szybkość wykonania płyty. Z jednej strony to zaleta. Z drugiej nie miałem czasu na podjęcie kilku decyzji co teraz się mści. Np. w ostatniej chwili zdecydowałem się na umiejscowienie odpływu prysznicowego.
Nie przemyślałem tego do końca i teraz muszę zdzierać płytę, aby wykonać spadek-kopertę. To jednak moja wina.

Co do wykonania to niestety trzeba było pilnować trochę lepiej.
# Nie przypilnowałem podczas kładzenia opaski styro. i potem musiałem całość poprawiać.
# W jednym miejscu na odcinku kilku metrów podczas zagęszczania pospółki zgnieciony został drenaż.
# Peszle na kable zasilające agregaty (zażyczyłem sobie w płycie) też nie wyszły najlepiej. Jeden okazał się niedrożny. Gdzieś musi być załamanie. Powinienem był przeciągnąć kable jeszcze przed wylaniem płyty.

Jednakże najbardziej stresujący dla mnie był moment sporu kompetencyjnego pomiędzy wykonawcą a geodetą. Poszło o to kto ma wbijać słupki i deski do zaznaczania osi. Wtedy byłem początkującym inwestorem bez doświadczenia. Teraz jestem już zaprawiony w bojach i zareagował bym zdecydowanie inaczej.

Wszystkim, którzy ten etap mają jeszcze przed sobą dla poprawy nastroju powiem, że te problemy to pikuś. Z każdą kolejną ekipą było jeszcze lepiej  :smile: 

Podsumowując z całości dotychczasowej budowy najlepiej sprawdziły się w zakresie jakości prac i "bezstresowości":

1. Alarmowcy - zdecydowany lider. Pełen profesjonalizm.
2. Elektryk - przyłącze. "Pod klucz", cała papierkologia.
3. Legalett - realizacja wymagań, tempo prac

Reszta zdecydowanie odstaje.

Na dzielenie się doświadczeniami z eksploatacji jeszcze trochę za wcześnie. Powoli rozgrzewam płytę. Robię to z ciężkim sercem bo jeszcze ocieplenie nie dokończone. Dopiero za 2 tygodnie wejdzie ekipa do poprawek.
W styczniu planuję testowanie różnych wariantów umiejscowienia termostatów i sterowania L. poprzez instalację EIB.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## mariusz d.

Co do projektu płyty i umiejscowienia agregatów były uzgodnienia przedwykonawcze. Wedle mojej prośby agregaty umiejscowiono mniej wiecej tam gdzie chciałem. Z tym, że wszytko odbywało sie bardzo szybko i w ostatniej chwili z powodu przesunięcia pozwolenia na budowę. Nie miałem mozliwości sprawdzenia co do cm. umiejscowienia agregatów. W pierwszej Według moich sugestii  jeden agregat ma być w okolicy komia w kuchni przy ścianie. Na tym poprzestło...Po wykonaniu płyty okazalo sie, że jest 34cm przesuniety od  ściany przy której miał być 4cm. Stąd całe zamieszanie... Musialem delikatnie przesunąć komin i sciankę działową. A teraz muszę głowkować czym to zasłonić bo nie chce w kuchni mieć widocznej ramiki agregatu. Nie jest to strasznie wielki problem w moim przypadku tylko  utrudnienie, które wymaga zmiany koncepcji umieszczenia mebli kuchennych. Z perspektywy czasu, mogę pochwalic ekipę wykonawczą pana Janusza. Następne wypadły dużo gorzej ale nie zmienia to faktu, że obecność inwestora w trakcie budowy płyty moim zdaniem jest obowiązkowa. 

milego dnia...

----------


## Browar

Piotrek, cholera jasna…. Miałem się już nie odzywać, nie komentować tych Twoich wywodów ale po prostu NIE DA SIĘ!

Nie wiem czy to zależy od pory dnia, pogody czy nastroju ( a może od obecności MARTINY1 w tym wątku na którą tak zaczęto narzekać…) ale zauważyłem jedną prawidłowość: Jest MARTINA i atakuje to piszesz krótko i rzeczowo (nawet da się czytać  :wink:  ), nie ma MARTINY ludzie się cieszą że będzie spokój a ty „walisz” posta na pół strony wylewając swoje żale jak to by Cię wszyscy oskarżali i szkalowali (choć z tego co widzę przyatakowały Cię tylko 2 osoby)… I po co to… Po co piszesz te wszystkie „niby wyjaśnienia” skoro w co drugim zdaniu strzelasz sobie sam gola (o tym niżej) i karmisz jak to nazywasz „forumowe trole”. Jest cisza jest dobrze, a tu bach! Apiat od początku elaborat pod tytułem „jestem biedny, zaszczuty, niesprawiedliwie oskarżany mimo że taki dobry i pomocny”… PO CO SIĘ PYTAM?!  DAJ JUŻ SPOKÓJ! Zanim wpadnie tu MARTINA1 i zacznie się znowu „mordobicie w stu odsłonach”  zastanów się jaką „pożywkę” przygotowałeś:




> Dziękuję Mariuszu za Twój życzliwy, konkretny i rzeczowy list. .


Typowy wstęp sugerujący „życzliwy ton” i zgodę ze zdaniem przedmówcy po to tylko żeby za chwilę napisać...




> Zgadzam się z * większością* Twoich spostrzeżeń, bo napisałeś o sprawach, które kilka razy inni mi sugerowali, a także o tym co sam tu opisywałem. 
> *Mylisz się* natomiast pisząc "za wszelką cenę bronisz ludzi z Leglettu" i "Może ty jesteś super zadowolony z perspektywy czasu ze współpracy z Legalett-u".* Tak nie jest*, też mam swoje krytyczne spojrzenie na L. * Widocznie z barku czasu nie przeczytałeś na przykład takich moich uwag.*


Typowe „stopniowanie krytyki” po to by na końcu stwierdzeniem „widocznie z braku czasu…” zasugerować, że ktoś zupełnie nie ma racji bo nie czytał Twoich wypowiedzi. A nie przyszło Ci do głowy że czytał tylko odebrał je inaczej niż myślisz? (A o tym, że mógł odebrać inaczej czytaj niżej) 




> *Dawid z Bielska napisał: 12 Maj 2008 09:09*
> Witam, 
> najbardziej do pomysłu legalett i praefa przekonuje mnie postawa pracowników firmy z którą zamierzam budować. Dwie osoby z tej firmy, z którymi uzgadniam szczegóły budowy, również prywatnie postawiły na tą technologię. Jeden już mieszka a drugi jest w trakcie budowy. Oni z pewnością znają wszystkie wady tych rozwiązań i myślę, że nie zainwestowaliby oszczędności życia, jeżeli nie byliby przekonani.


Niejaki Dawid z Bielska napisał posta  żeby pochwalić pracowników firmy legalett i prefa o ok. – miał miłe doświadczenia więc pochwalił, zrozumiałe… ale nagle Twoja odpowiedź: 




> Nooo - bardzo słuszna argumentacja - pod warunkiem, że są zadowoleni ze swoich wyborów i mają odwagę powiedzieć o wadach, które zauważają (bo te są - mniejsze lub większe - w każdej technologii).  
> Pan Wojtek N. z Legalett wybudował niedawno dom na fundamencie Legalett, a Pan Tomasz N. z Praefa od wielu lat mieszka w domu ze ścianami Praefa. Obaj chwalą swoje domy.


Widać tu typowy przykład manipulacji… na początku stwierdzenie że „słuszna argumentacja” potem drobne stwierdzenie „… pod warunkiem że są zadowoleni…” żeby nie było że tak zupełnie bezkrytycznie i zakończenie wypowiedzi że obaj pracownicy wybudowali domy w technologiach które sprzedaja i „obaj chwalą swoje domy” Grunt to rozpocząć i zakończyć temat pochwałą  - wtedy na drobną „niepewność” w środku wypowiedzi nikt nie zwróci uwagi – NIESTETY PIOTRZE ZWRÓCI i to jeszcze bardzie denerwuje!




> *Albo Moja odpowiedź do Essa na temat pracowników L Wysłany: 15 Maj 2006 11:29   * 
> Jeśli czytałaś cały ten temat, to wiesz, że użytkownicy Legalett mogliby tutaj wcale nie zaglądać. A jednak czasem, w wolnych chwilach zaglądamy tu . 
> Poza tym istnieje możliwość napisania na priw do czego zachęcam, bo od czasu do czasu takie informacje do mnie docierają.  
> 
> PS A tak przy okazji. *Wszystkich, którzy mają kłopoty z nieterminowością biura Legalett w Gdańsku zachęcam do napisania oficjalnego pisma skierowanego do prezesa Matsa Mattssona. Proszę napisać szczerze, co o tym myślicie i zaproponować, aby zwiększyli w końcu zatrudnienie, bo taka sytuacja wlecze się już od kilku lat.* Sympatyczny Pan Wojtek robi co może, zgłasza trudności, ale nie ma skutków. Możemy mu w tym pomóc.


To jest niezłe  :smile:  Jak macie kłopoty z biurem piszcie do prezesa... Jak nie można złapać pana Wojtka, albo nie odpisują na miala to „piszcie do prezesa” i poskarżcie się ?! na kogo ? na „sympatycznego Pana Wojtka” ??  Mnie na szczęście nie spotkały żadne kłopoty z kontaktem z L. ale przyjmijmy, że tak by było i co?? w liście do pana prezesa miał bym napisać, żeby zatrudnił więcej ludzi?? 99% normalnie myślących ludzi napisało by skargę że całe biuro, łącznie z panem Wojtkiem jest niekompetentne… Do tego chcesz „zachęcić wszystkich” ??  :wink: 

No dobra to czytamy dalej…




> Zgadzam się Mariuszu i z tym, że w pewnym sensie stałem się dla niektórych "adwokatem L." Czemu?
> Bo uważam, że *mijanie się z prawdą* jest nieuczciwe (dziś słowo* kłamstwo* zwłaszcza w polityce zastąpiono *słowem mataczenie*). Tu na forum żalą się często osoby, które *nie mają odwagi napisać, zadzwonić do Gdańska* (co radze im zrobić, bo to jest najlepsze rozwiązanie i sprawdza się w 99% - wspomniała o tym ostatnio coffee)). Piszą często *nie do końca prawdę* i to powoduje, * że z szacunku dla Pracowników L. prosząc o szczegóły problemów,*  narażam się tutaj na taki a nie inny odbiór.


Celowo pogrubiłem niektóre słowa żeby się do nich odnieść. Kolejna bardzo ciekawa próba manipulacji czytelnikiem… Odnośnie ludzi z forum delikatne stwierdzenia „mijanie się z prawdą”, „piszą nie do końca prawdę” – czyli żeby przypadkiem kogoś nie oskarżyć bezpośrednio, ale żeby nie było tak całkiem delikatnie to w nawiasiku pojawia się już „kłamstwo” i „mataczenie”  - niby odnośnie polityki, niby o niektórych forumowiczach, ale broń Boże nie wprost żeby można było potem jakoś wybrnąć  w stylu:  „nie oskarżyłem Cię przecież że kłamiesz… czytaj uważnie”.  A co do proszenia firmy L o szczegóły cudzych problemów, to nie ma to nic wspólnego z szacunkiem do pracowników L. To  zwykłe wścibstwo – jedna z najgorszych cech człowieka. Gdybyś miał szacunek do pracowników L to ewentualnie mógłbyś poprosić np. Pana Wojtka żeby odniósł się do oskarżeń, bo skoro nie jesteś pracownikiem firmy to firma NIE MA PRAWA zdradzać Ci szczegółów takich problemów. Nie jesteś sądem od rozstrzygania sporów i wydawania wyroków lecz czasem to robisz co potwornie drażni… 





> *Jasne, mógłbym tego nie robić. Można rzec, że sam przysparzam sobie krytyki. 
> Widzę jednak w tym działaniu sens - pomoc innym w rozwiązaniu problemów*, które sam kiedyś przechodziłem, poznałem dzięki innym dzielącym się swoim doświadczeniem nie tylko na tym forum...
> *Czy możesz mi i podobnym użytkownikom L. podpowiedzieć jakiś inny sposób na takie sytuacje? Chętnie skorzystam.* 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Tu nie chodzi o to czy ty „mógłbyś” tego nie robić… Jak już pisałem NIE MASZ ŻADNEGO PRAWA tego robić…Nie ma to żadnego sensu, nikomu w ten sposób nie pomagasz tylko rozdrażniasz ludzi opisując ich problemy z firmą L z punktu widzenia firmy L. Tylko jakim prawem, skoro jak podkreślałeś wiele razy, nie jesteś pracownikiem tej firmy? 





> PS2 _...bo kto myśli o ściankach działowych i kominie jak wylewają płyte._
> Dobre planowanie wymaga, by o tym myśleć i przewidywać. Przy Legalett, a jeszcze bardziej przy L i Praefa jest to konieczne.


Tylko kto ma to niby przemyśleć i przewidzieć skoro nie projektanci ? Helenka z warzywniaka, która wzięła kredyt na swój wymarzony dom i nie ma pojęcia o budowlance, czytaniu projektów, za to świetnie zna się na owocach i warzywkach…? Zdaje się kobieta na projektantów, którzy z racji swojego wykształcenia i zawodu powinni to zrobić PERFEKT!
A skoro oni nie zrobili dobrze to miała to zauważyć Helenka???!!! 

Nie napisałem tego żeby rozpoczynać kolejną wojnę z Tobą Piotrze. Liczę, że zastanowisz się choć trochę po przeczytaniu tego posta i ograniczysz się tylko do rzeczowych wypowiedzi i porad. Krytykę pozostawisz krytykującym bez komentarzy. Pochwały zostawisz chwalącym bez komentarzy. Wtedy znikną te Twoje „trole” bo nie będą miały tu czego szukać. Nikt nie będzie Cię atakował, bo za co? I może nawet Administratorzy dadzą  ci tytuła „Najlepszy doradca od Legalett” ? …

Pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## mariusz d.

Brawo Browar... 
Na koniec dodam tylko....AMEN 
 :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MCB

Browar - bardzo ciekawa i elegancko napisana krytyka. Może być wzorem jak należy dyskutować na forum.

To na tyle. Teraz oczekuję na doświadczenia mieszkańców. Swoimi będę się dzielił dalej w miarę ich zdobywania.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## tomek131

Browar odpowiedział Piotrowi O na tyle dokładnie,że ja już odpowiadać nie muszę.
Podpisuję się również.
Dodam tylko , Piotrze.O , to naprawdę jest żałosne

----------


## lakusz

> *Moja rada dla Mikr z 08 Lut 2007 12:17  * 
> Zadzwoń do Legalett i przypomnij temat zamiast snuć podejrzliwe domysły  
> K_ret ma racje - *pracy mają bardzo dużo, a pracowników zbyt mało*. Szef twierdzi, że wystarczająco - jest Szwedem i patrzy na to inaczej.


Piotrze daj spokój z tymi szwedami, to nie jest odpowiedź na wszystko, jakoś ikea godzi wysoką jakość produktów, relatywnie niską (może raczej akceptowalną) cenę, i super obsługę i serwis - na razie miałem z nim styczność raczej drobną - reklamacja kilku dupereli, wymiana od ręki bez zbędnych dyskusji, w tym żarówki (!) energo po dwóch latach używania.

Być może Szef L powinien nauczyć się serwisu gwarancyjnego od Szefa I ?

----------


## lakusz

> Firma odpowiada na wszelkie moje zapytania. Ostatnio niezwłocznie zrealizowała prośbę o przysłanie schematu elektrycznego agregatów.
> 
> Co do wykonania to niestety trzeba było pilnować trochę lepiej.
> # Peszle na kable zasilające agregaty (zażyczyłem sobie w płycie) też nie wyszły najlepiej. Jeden okazał się niedrożny. Gdzieś musi być załamanie. Powinienem był przeciągnąć kable jeszcze przed wylaniem płyty.
> 
> MCB


Ciekawe, jak ja pisałem czas jakiś temu o schematy, to odbiło się to marnym echem  :sad:  sam znalazłem na stronie kanadyjskiej L.

Ja z kablem do zasilania miałem ten sam problem, i teraz żałuję że nie zgłosiłem tego do L jako reklamację, tylko walczyłem sam i ryłem korytko w płycie  :sad: 

Co do "zatopienia" okien na to nie wpadłem  :sad:  a szkoda.

----------


## lakusz

no i na koniec, wielki szacunek za bardzo eleganckie, rzeczowe przy... Piotrowi O.
*Browar Gratuluję !*

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> jakoś ikea godzi wysoką jakość produktów, relatywnie niską (może raczej akceptowalną) cenę, i super obsługę i serwis - na razie miałem z nim styczność raczej drobną - reklamacja kilku dupereli, wymiana od ręki bez zbędnych dyskusji, w tym żarówki (!) energo po dwóch latach używania.
> 
> Być może Szef L powinien nauczyć się serwisu gwarancyjnego od Szefa I ?


Potwierdzamy  :smile:  Serwis Ikea jest super. Oddaliśmy kilka rzeczy (trochę już rozpakowanych) i nigdy nie było problemów, narzekania, pytania o powód... Po prostu nie chcemy i tyle. A pani oddaje kasę i koniec kropka.

Więc na pewno L. powinno dążyć do I. w tym zakresie. Choć my jeszcze nie możemy (obyśmy nigdy nie musieli) narzekać na serwis L. Po prostu nie mieliśmy potrzeby z nimi się kontaktować.

----------


## MARTINA1

Browar 100 piw - zasłużenie !!! Zbyt elegancko , ale z polotem ....WOW
A teraz tak  po prostu, prosto z mostu..........
Najsłynniejszy z zakamflowanych sprzedawców (były , obecny ?współpracownik L.) Sam sobie strzelił gola - widać taka Boska wola ......
P.O zakładam ,że dowód już ma  i skończoną 18- to tak gwoli wyjaśnienia ...i jasności sytuacji...
- więc podchodzę  jak do dorosłego  faceta ,a tu PUDŁO....pisze na mnie skargę do redakcji , jak dziecko jakieś ....,bo poradzić sobie nie może ....
JESTEŚMY DOROSŁYMI LUDŹMI - na skargę nie latałam nawet jak lat kilka miałam ...
 Szczyty bezczelności , upierdliwości, manipulacji a obecnie i błazenady .......

  P.O.  niezależnie co tam sobie JESZCZE WYKOMBINUJESZ na twoim miejscu pomimo  fachu zakonnika   modliłabym się  o dar MĄDROŚCI  (rozumu) INTENSYWNIE.......

 DOBIJAĆ NIE LUBIĘ ,ALE CZASAMI MUSZĘ.....

więc nie bądź zdziwiony jak czasami oberwiesz ty lub jedno z twych 100 wcieleń ....bo ja bardziej Kill Bill jestem niż matka Teresa z Kalkuty...

  I JESZCZE JEDNO : jakikolwiek wniosek o tytuł  doradcy od L. DLA CIEBIE  zostanie .  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ............................ I TU SOBIE DOŚPIEWAJ SAM, a potem pomyśl o latach czarnej roboty tu na forum .  :cry:  .  :oops:  ...
 I mam nadzieję ,że to wszystko przyjmiesz z pokorą jak na braciszka przystało....bo - KTO SIEJE WIATR TEN ZBIERA BURZĘ ....

----------


## tomek131

A wytłumaczcie mnie nie kumatemu czemu albo czy Legalett jest bardziej ekonomiczny od np.powiedzmy płyta fundamentowa plus http://www.ekonergia.com.pl/eq306.php .Te grzejniki podpatrzyłem u ProStasia

----------


## Piotr O.

Uwaga będzie „elaborat” w odpowiedzi na zgrabnie zmanipulowany elaborat Browara.  Będzie kulturalnie, sportowo i będzie też wesoło. Kto nie chce niech nie czyta. Jego strata.  :smile:   :big grin: 

Witaj Browar
Prosiłem o radę, o podpowiedź w czym popełniam błąd i ją otrzymałem. Dziękuję. 
Po tym co napisałeś i jak napisałeś właściwie nie wiem czy mogę Ciebie pochwalić, by nie być znów o coś posądzanym.  :smile:  
Napisze więc - podzielam myśl MCB: _Browar - bardzo ciekawa i elegancko napisana krytyka._ Dawno nikt na tym forum nie napisał tak ciekawie i elegancko. Zrobiło się twórczo i intelektualnie i... manipulacyjnie.  :smile: 
Przeczytałem tę krytykę uważnie kilka razy, przemyślałem i pozwolisz, że odpowiem (prawo odbierasz mi przy innej okazji). Nie będę cytował całych Twoich wypowiedzi, by znów nie zabierać miejsca. Tylko proszę nie pisz, że to manipulacja, bo te Twoje podejrzenia rozbawiły mnie. Doszukujesz się rzeczy, intencji, których nie ma, bo...
Pisanie listów i czytanie ich, to dwie różne rzeczy i jak sam napisałeś: _A nie przyszło Ci do głowy że czytał tylko odebrał je inaczej niż myślisz?_ Tak właśnie jest z Twoją interpretacją mojego listu. Do tego fachowiec mógłby dodać, że zastosowałeś socjotechniki  :smile: , które sprawiły, że pod Twoim listem błyskawicznie, bez własnego uzasadnienia, zdania podpisało się kilka innych osób. Ciekawe prawda? A kto?
Ciekawe, że akurat są to w większości Ci, którzy mają mniejsze lub większe  pretensje do Legalett i którym ja śmiałem zwrócić uwagę na to, że nie do końca jest tak jak piszą. Osoby,  z którymi spieraliśmy się o istotne sprawy. Pamiętasz Browar czym skończył się nasz spór. 
I tu tylko MCB mnie zaskoczył.  :sad: 

Wracając do właściwego odczytania intencji listu korespondenta. Starając się, aby odebrał to właściwie, napisałem jako to nazwałeś „elaborat”. Twój odbiór jest taki a nie inny i szanuje go. Martwi mnie jedynie, że w pewnych Twoich stwierdzeniach sugerujesz mi, że nie mam prawa wyrażać swojego zdania, bronić swojego prawa do szacunku dla siebie i innych (wyolbrzymiasz w swoim odbiorze rzekome moje żale do „wszystkich”, a zaraz sam dodajesz, że tak nie jest: _choć z tego co widzę przyatakowały Cię tylko 2 osoby_  :smile:  ), wyrażać swoich opinii co do karygodnych zachowań trolii. 

Doszukujesz się jakiś prawidłowości związanych z trollami. Pudło, interpretacja własna, bo raczej pewnie nie manipulacja, a może jednak tak?.
Proponuje mały mecz, bo i o golach sobie strzelanych napisałeś.
_Nie wiem czy to zależy od pory dnia, pogody czy nastroju_  – tak od tego zależy, lubię pisać w ciszy, nocą, i to jest pewnego rodzaju „prawidłowość”. 
_I po co to… Po co piszesz te wszystkie „niby wyjaśnienia”_ – no właśnie tego nie zrozumiałeś. _...i karmisz jak to nazywasz „forumowe trole”_ – tak, miałem świadomość, że pisząc to mogę taki skutek wywołać. 
*Gol dla Ciebie: 0:1.*
_Jest cisza jest dobrze, a tu bach!_ – Nooo, jest - tylko dla kogo? Dla Ciebie dla kilku innych osób, bo dla mnie nie. Czy już zapomniałeś jak się wkurzałeś kiedy żartowałem z Twojej ksywy? Jak się unosiłeś, że tak nie wolno? Teraz mi odbierasz prawo, gdy to już nie są żarty tylko bzdury i jak to nazwałeś „mordobicie w stu odsłonach”.
_ PO CO SIĘ PYTAM?! DAJ JUŻ SPOKÓJ!_ 
Wierszem Waść piszesz i krzyczysz.  :smile: 
Dałem spokój, ciszy nie było. Oberwało się Eli i Markowi, Mariuszowi D., Lakuszowi...
Byłem cierpliwy do czasu – mimo, że w tych wypowiedziach często pojawiała się w niewybredny sposób wprost moja osoba: Piotr O.
To Twoim zdaniem jest cisza? Przyznasz, że specyficznie pojmujesz ciszę – bo Ciebie ona dotyczy.
*Gol dla mnie- wynik: 1:1*

_Niejaki Dawid miał miłe doświadczenia więc pochwalił, zrozumiałe… ale nagle Twoja odpowiedź:.._ Zaskoczyłeś mnie kolejny raz błędnym zrozumieniem mojej wypowiedzi i przykrym komentarzem: _Widać tu typowy przykład manipulacji L._  Widocznie napisałem niejasno.
*Gol dla Ciebie: 1:2*
OK. – dopowiem. Zdanie: pod warunkiem, że są zadowoleni ze swoich wyborów i mają odwagę powiedzieć o wadach, które zauważają – *jest przestrogą*. Kiedy pojawiły się mikropęknięcia ścian w moim domu i przez kilka lat się powiększały, trzy firmy zrzucały winę na siebie nawzajem chwaląc swoją solidność projektowania, wykonania i m.in. argumentując to swoimi własnymi domami. Dawid chwalił, pisał o pracownikach tych firm: _prywatnie postawiły na tą technologię_. Ja dopowiedziałem ostrzeżenie.
(Dziś wiem jak jest przyczyna i przyszłym inwestorom o tym mówię: ściany Praefa trzeba dobrze związać wylanym stropem. Strop podwieszany może przy Legalett i konstrukcji więźby np. Mitek pracować i pękać przez wiele lat).

_NIESTETY PIOTRZE ZWRÓCI i to jeszcze bardzie denerwuje!_  I to jest właśnie manipulacja Browarze – wmawianie innym tego co Ciebie, a nie ”wszystkich” jak często w swoim liście sugerujesz, denerwuje. Jak widać niektórzy to kupili.
*Gol dla Ciebie: 1:3*  :sad: 

_Mnie na szczęście nie spotkały żadne kłopoty z kontaktem z L. ale przyjmijmy, że tak by było i co?? w liście do pana prezesa miał bym napisać, żeby zatrudnił więcej ludzi??_
Hmm, masz rację może zbyt wiele oczekuję i wierzę, że tym można coś zmienić, *a jednak faktem jest, że zmiany są*.  :smile: 
*Gol dla mnie: 2:3*
_ 99% normalnie myślących ludzi napisało by skargę że całe biuro, łącznie z panem Wojtkiem jest niekompetentne… Do tego chcesz „zachęcić wszystkich” ?? _ 
Browar – tu Ty sobie kapitalnego "samobuja" strzelasz  :smile: . I jakaż w tym precyzja... procentowa, bajerant z Ciebie niezły. Czy Ty byś to napisał? Wszak jesteś normalnie myślącym człowiekiem i mieścisz  się w tych 99%.  :smile:  Wmawiasz _99% normalnie myślących ludzi_, że nie myślą i napiszą:_ skargę że całe biuro, łącznie z panem Wojtkiem jest niekompetentne…?_ Obrażasz ich w ten sposób.  :sad: 
Ja napisze ostrożniej: 90% normalnie myślących ludzi myśli inaczej niż Ty i naturalne jest, że nic takiego niedorzecznego nie napisze! 
Oj Kolego, kto tu manipuluje?
*Gol dla mnie: 3:3*  :smile:   :big grin: 

_Odnośnie ludzi z forum delikatne stwierdzenia „mijanie się z prawdą”, „piszą nie do końca prawdę”_ – tak masz rację delikatnie, do czasu delikatnie. Moje listy do trolli też staram się pisać delikatnie, bo współczuje im ich problemów. Czy Ty wolisz kiedy ktoś zarzuca Ci kłamstwo? Znów zapomniałeś jak mi zarzucałeś, że posądzam Ciebie o kłamstwo i jak się na to strasznie oburzałeś.  *Kolejny gol dla mnie – jest już 4:3, a to dopiero początek drugiej połowy*.  :smile:   :big grin: 

*No i zaraz będzie 5:3, a nawet więcej*  - hit niezrozumienia Browar. 
Napisałem: Piszą często nie do końca prawdę i to powoduje, że z szacunku dla Pracowników L. prosząc o szczegóły problemów, narażam się tutaj na taki a nie inny odbiór.
Na czyj Twoim zdaniem odbiór się narażam - pracowników L. czy tych, których proszę o napisanie wobec wszystkich na forum szczegółów? 
A  Ty nie zrozumiałeś i tak się już rozpędziłeś w tym tryumfowaniu, że piszesz o wścibstwie... ech Browar Browar.
*5:3* - gramy dalej.
I kolejne manipulowanie, sugerowanie mi, że nie mam szacunku dla...:
_Gdybyś miał szacunek do pracowników L to ewentualnie mógłbyś poprosić np. Pana Wojtka żeby odniósł się do oskarżeń, bo skoro nie jesteś pracownikiem firmy to firma NIE MA PRAWA zdradzać Ci szczegółów takich problemów._ 
A to ciekawe? Tu mi się przypomina wpis pewnej osoby o prawie dotyczącym Umowy. Czy trzeba być pracownikiem firmy, by zapytać jej pracownika jak to naprawdę jest, gdy Browar panikuje, bo mu coś L. podobno źle zrobiło?
*Czyli gol dla mnie: 6:3*
_Nie jesteś sądem od rozstrzygania sporów i wydawania wyroków lecz czasem to robisz co potwornie drażni…_ 
Jasne, nie jestem sądem i dlatego nie wydaje wyroków tylko staram się - jak sam napisałeś – delikatnie dochodzić prawdy. Drażni to Ciebie – tak  prawda czasem boli. Sam tego doświadczyłeś i w efekcie naszego sporu, korespondencji na priw, ładnie mnie przeprosiłeś, co świadczy o Tobie bardzo dobrze.  :smile: 

Napisałem: Jasne, mógłbym tego nie robić. Można rzec, że sam przysparzam sobie krytyki.  
A Ty na to: _Jak już pisałem NIE MASZ ŻADNEGO PRAWA tego robić…_
A tego to już całkiem nie rozumiem. Teraz Ty jesteś sądem i decydujesz kto ma lub nie ma prawa? Czemu odbierasz mi prawo???
*Ile to już będzie? - 7:3.* 
_Nie ma to żadnego sensu, nikomu w ten sposób nie pomagasz tylko rozdrażniasz ludzi..._
Napisz raczej: to nie ma sensu moim zdaniem, a nie uogólniaj, kolejny raz nie manipuluj, że nikomu nie pomagam, bo wiele osób pisało, że jest odwrotnie i dziękowało za dzielenie się konkretnymi doświadczeniami, praktycznymi podpowiedziami (sam to pochwaliłeś:_ piszesz krótko i rzeczowo (nawet da się czytać  )_. Zapomniałeś o tych domach na Podkarpaciu i szczęśliwych ich mieszkańcach.

_Tylko kto ma to niby przemyśleć i przewidzieć skoro nie projektanci ? Helenka z warzywniaka, która wzięła kredyt na swój wymarzony dom i nie ma pojęcia o budowlance, czytaniu projektów, za to świetnie zna się na owocach i warzywkach…?_ 
Tu mnie znów zadziwiłeś. Rewelacja - chałupę postawił, a nadal udaje, że nie wie kto. Nie Helenka tylko *wspólnie projektant, inwestor i wykonawca*, którzy mogą dzięki internetowi, telefonom, rozmowie z wykonawcą konsultować zmiany prawie do końca realizacji. Napisał o tym MCB, a Mariusz słusznie przyznał w podsumowaniu swoich doświadczeń: _obecność inwestora w trakcie budowy płyty moim zdaniem jest obowiązkowa._
Takie rady dajemy tu od lat, a ty próbujesz mi napisać, że nie pomagam, że jakaś Pani Helenka. 
*Wesoła historyjka: 8:3 - dla mnie oczywizda.* 

_Nie napisałem tego żeby rozpoczynać kolejną wojnę z Tobą Piotrze. Liczę, że zastanowisz się choć trochę po przeczytaniu tego posta i ograniczysz się tylko do rzeczowych wypowiedzi i porad. Krytykę pozostawisz krytykującym bez komentarzy. Pochwały zostawisz chwalącym bez komentarzy. Wtedy znikną te Twoje „trole” bo nie będą miały tu czego szukać. Nikt nie będzie Cię atakował, bo za co? I może nawet Administratorzy dadzą ci tytuła „Najlepszy doradca od Legalett” ? …_ 
Pięknie napisane – niestety nie podzielam Twojego optymizmu, bo jesteśmy tylko i... aż ludźmi. Pojawią się kolejni, którzy podobnie jak kiedyś i trochę jak widać też dziś Ty, będą na swój użytek manipulowali i mijali się z prawdą.  :sad:  
I nie piszę tego by rozpoczynać wojnę.
Jaki wynik?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr
PS1 Może znów popiszemy na priw, bo nam się oberwie za te manipulacyjne rozważania (choć o doświadczeniach z L tyż są...)  :smile:  
PS2 A niech tam, co mam do stracenia przy tym piwie fundowanym tylko dla Browara jakby inni nań nie zasłużyli - co mam nie wspomnieć o...: 
szczególne pozdrowienia dla mojej ulubienicy, niedoszłej zakonnicy, niezłej diablicy - Martyny  :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Na podstawie swojego doświadczenia mogę oszacować, że dom Eli i Marka będzie na ogrzewanie zuzywał 90-110kWh/m2 rocznie, co przy powierzchni ich domu ok. 73m2 daje 6570-8030kWh energii. W ich wypadku będzie to energia elektryczna (no chyba, że będą dużo palić w kominku). Przy grzaniu w tylko w II taryfie daje to koszt 1971-2409zł (cena energii 0,3zł/kWh).


HenoK - szacunek! Znałeś tylko kilka podstawowych informacji, a wyliczyłeś zapotrzebowanie na energię końcową prawie idealnie! Mamy właśnie przed sobą świeżutkie (gorące  :smile:  ) ŚChE i budynek został oceniony na 111 kWh rocznie na m2.

Jeszcze raz BRAWO!

----------


## tomek131

HenoK jest niezły.
PiotrO napisał jakiś bardzo długi post na poprzedniej stronie,jeśli było tam coś do mnie to trudno, nie odpowiadam i nie mam zamiaru ,przewinąłem nie czytając bo już nie trawię tego po prostu.

----------


## Browar

Wiesz co Piotruś?

Czytam ten wątek prawie  codziennie... nie odzywałem się, nie komentowałem, aż w końcu nie wytrzymałem.
Napisałem do Ciebie sądząc, że cokolwiek zrozumiesz. Myliłem się. 
Na początku miałem odnieść się do twojego postu, w którym znów przekręcasz moje zdania i manipulujesz  (z reszta tak nieumiejętnie, że jest to żenujące) ale mi się nie chce. Poza tym jak już napisałem nie zamierzam z tobą kolejnych wojenek prowadzić bo mam w życiu ciekawsze zajecia.

Jesteś małym, biednym człowiekiem i jak widac tak juz zostanie   :sad:

----------


## Browar

Mam pytanie do pozostałych użytkowników L. (zwłaszcza tych którzy budowali niedawno)  - czy macie przy wumienniku kominkowym rury spiro oceplone wełną czy może ma ktoś juz to nowe rozwiązanie ? (sztywne rury ponoś lepiej zaizolowane żeby zmniejszyć szumy)

Browar

----------


## orko

> Mamy właśnie przed sobą świeżutkie (gorące  ) ŚChE i budynek został oceniony na 111 kWh rocznie na m2.


A nie przyszło Wam do głowy, że ten ŚChE to kolejny śmieć na Waszej budowie.
Obliczenia to jedno a w praktyce i tak będzie inaczej - czytaj drożej   :big grin:

----------


## Browar

I jeszcze jedno,

jakie macie termostaty? Na amerykańskiej stronie L. są takie fajne, elektroniczne (jak małe stacje pogody). Ja mam kwadratowe z okrągłym pokrętłem...  Pytanie czy mozna te Legaletowe wywalić i zatąpić czymś mniej topornym ? 

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

_Czy macie przy wumienniku kominkowym rury spiro oceplone wełną czy może ma ktoś juz to nowe rozwiązanie ? (sztywne rury ponoś lepiej zaizolowane żeby zmniejszyć szumy_

Mam przebudowany kominek we wrześniu z nowym wkładem. To jest stalowa konstrukcja zainstalowana w czopuchu powyżej wkładu. Niestety szum w porównaniu z poprzednim rozwiązaniem (spiro były z tyłu wkładu) jest większy. Z racji tegoż szumu na dziś odradzam takie rozwiązanie. 
Jeśli po zimie zauważę korzyść z odzysku ciepła na rachunkach pewnie zmienię zdanie. Do szumu można się przyzwyczaić.  :smile: 

Rury spiro ocieplone wełną w kominku? 
Chyba zapomniałeś, że w kominku rury mają być odsłonięte, by się nagrzewać i oddawać ciepło do fundamentu. Wełna przy temp. kominkowej to niezły smrodek.
Napisz na priw, to wyślę Ci zdjęcia kominka w przebudowie i tego wkładu.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Termostaty mam stare, trochę duże - działają bez problemów. KatarzynaP ma najnowsze z oferowanych przez L., ale chyba nie takie jak te opisane przez Ciebie. Czy można dać inne - pewnie tak, po konsultacjach z...  :smile:

----------


## Browar

> Rury spiro ocieplone wełną w kominku? 
> Chyba zapomniałeś, że w kominku rury mają być odsłonięte, by się nagrzewać i oddawać ciepło do fundamentu. Wełna przy temp. kominkowej to niezły smrodek.


dziennik:  ela_marek_luszowice strona 1 wpis z 17 lipca 2009  - jest zdjęcie tych rur z wełną w środku. Ja mam identyczne. Wynika z tego że to wymiennik, a nie rury ma się nagrzewać.

Browar

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Napisał ela_marek_luszowice
> 
>  Mamy właśnie przed sobą świeżutkie (gorące  ) ŚChE i budynek został oceniony na 111 kWh rocznie na m2.
> 
> 
> A nie przyszło Wam do głowy, że ten ŚChE to kolejny śmieć na Waszej budowie.
> Obliczenia to jedno a w praktyce i tak będzie inaczej - czytaj drożej


Ale to śmieć, który jest wymagany przez państwo. To nie nasze "widzimisię"  :smile:  Po prostu bez tego nie oddalibyśmy budynku do użytku. A jak będzie w praktyce? Nigdy nie napisaliśmy, że tak, jak w ŚChE.

----------


## Browar

Może źle się wyraziłem,

nie jest to prawdziwa rura spiro, ale coś w tym stylu  - giętka rura ocieplona wełną któą łączy się wymiennik pominkowy z rurami w podłodze...

Jak pytałem pana W. o szumy i czy mają jakieś inne, lepsze rozwiązanie to wspominał o  jakiś "sztywnych" przewodach które zakłada się na końcówki rur wystające z podłogi zamiast tych giętkich... Prosił nawet, jeżeli będę zainteresowany, żeby "zwymiarowac" rozstaw otworów w podłodze i przesłac mu, a on przygotuje ofertę... Tak jak pisałem, było to dawno i mogłem coś trochę pokręcić...

Browar

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> I jeszcze jedno,
> 
> jakie macie termostaty? Na amerykańskiej stronie L. są takie fajne, elektroniczne (jak małe stacje pogody). Ja mam kwadratowe z okrągłym pokrętłem...  Pytanie czy mozna te Legaletowe wywalić i zatąpić czymś mniej topornym ? 
> 
> Browar


My mamy coś takiego...



Może to nie jest hit techniki, ale wszystko w pełni elektroniczne (nie mamy okrągłych pokręteł). Naszym zdaniem termostaty możesz dowolnie wymieniać.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Napisał Piotr O.
> 
> 
> Rury spiro ocieplone wełną w kominku? 
> Chyba zapomniałeś, że w kominku rury mają być odsłonięte, by się nagrzewać i oddawać ciepło do fundamentu. Wełna przy temp. kominkowej to niezły smrodek.
> 
> 
> dziennik:  ela_marek_luszowice strona 1 wpis z 17 lipca 2009  - jest zdjęcie tych rur z wełną w środku. Ja mam identyczne. Wynika z tego że to wymiennik, a nie rury ma się nagrzewać.
> 
> Browar


Dokładnie tak. Wymiennik ma się nagrzewać. Ale przecież powietrze i tak przez niego przechodzi, więc MUSI się ogrzać.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Może źle się wyraziłem,
> 
> nie jest to prawdziwa rura spiro, ale coś w tym stylu  - giętka rura ocieplona wełną któą łączy się wymiennik pominkowy z rurami w podłodze...
> 
> Jak pytałem pana W. o szumy i czy mają jakieś inne, lepsze rozwiązanie to wspominał o  jakiś "sztywnych" przewodach które zakłada się na końcówki rur wystające z podłogi zamiast tych giętkich... Prosił nawet, jeżeli będę zainteresowany, żeby "zwymiarowac" rozstaw otworów w podłodze i przesłac mu, a on przygotuje ofertę... Tak jak pisałem, było to dawno i mogłem coś trochę pokręcić...
> 
> Browar


Sorki za "zaśmiecanie" forum zdjęciami, ale nie każdemu będzie się chciało szukać na naszym dzienniku. Tak wygląda podłączenie L. do kominka:



Z podłogi wystawały nam rury stalowe (twarde). Dopiero do nich montowano te giętkie z wełną i sreberkiem (które zapobiega spaleniu wełny). Więc z tego wynika, że szum mamy mniejszy - tak powiedzieli Browarowi.

Naszym zdaniem szum - i ten Legalettowy i ten z wiatraczka, który rozprowadza ciepłe powietrze z kominka - jest akceptowalny. Słychać go oczywiście, ale po 3 minutach już się o nim zapomina.

----------


## Piotr O.

A dzięki za link do wizualizacji. Teraz już rozumiem o czym mowa.
Małe nieporozumienie (nie pierwsze na naszej linii komunikacyjnej, bo słowo pisane...  :smile:  ).
Widziałem tę wersję wkładu, a takie rury zostały mi przesłane prze L. tylko, że...
te rury to nie klasyczne metalowe rury spiro wystające z fundamentu do kominka, o których pisałem.
Magicy od kominka stwierdzili, że ich nie chcą, bo w wysokich temp. się uszkodzą i... dali metalowe. No to tyroz mom szum. Trza mi było słuchać Pana Wojtka - inż. z L, a nie magików...  :smile:   :sad:  
A poważniej pisząc to nadal nie wiem dokładnie skąd ten szum pochodzi. Niewątpliwie z rur nieosłoniętych we wkładzie. A może właśnie także od tych rur metalowych?  Plus 4 wielkie kratki na zewnątrz...
Wkład mam mniejszy, taki czorny, bez tych bocznych elementów.  :Smile: 
Twoje zdrowie Browar

PS No tośmy se jednocześnie popisali.  :smile:  To się nazywa szybka wymiana doświadczeń! Wszystko jasne. Termostaty mam takie jak Ela i Marek.
Dzięki za info Elu, Marku i Browarze.

----------


## tomek131

> A wytłumaczcie mnie nie kumatemu czemu albo czy Legalett jest bardziej ekonomiczny od np.powiedzmy płyta fundamentowa plus http://www.ekonergia.com.pl/eq306.php .Te grzejniki podpatrzyłem u ProStasia


Pytałem zwyczajnie,bez żadnych podtekstów , możecie wyjaśnić?

----------


## MARTINA1

OŚWIADCZAM
Wszem i  wobec 
 Nigdy nie byłam  i nie jestem żadną byłą zakonnicą ...
A propos diablicy to jeszcze się chyba nie kwalifikuję ,bo z mej strony  i tak było zbyt dużo miłosierdzia ,cierpliwości w stosunku do osoby P.O.
Będę dążyła do tego co zawsze (czyli prawdy ) i liczę na to ŻE ,ten deficytowy tutaj towar pojawi się ....
Z mej strony zaś poczynię wszystko by tak było.........  :big grin:

----------


## mariusz d.

Co do sterowników temperatury...

Auraton to typowy uniwersalny tygodniowy sterownik i programator temperatury używany w ogrzewaniu i klimatyzacji. Można go zastapic każdym innym programatorem temperatury ale według mnie to nie ma sensu. Auraton jest bardzo dobrym urządzeniem i występuje w różnych konfiguracjach łącznie z wersją bezprzewodową. Sam polecam go klientom którzy korzystają z gazowych urządzeń grzewczych. Koszt tego sterownika (model jak na zdjęciu wyżej) to okolo 120-200zł zależy kto i gdzie kupuje. :wink: 

A teraz mam nową rewelację poruszoną jakis czas temu na forum...

Dziś zauważyłem wokół swojego domu głównie od strony północnej wydrążone przez myszy dziury w piasku w odleglosci 10-20cm od cokołu. Przekopalem 7 otworów i okazalo się, ze myszy przegryzly sie  przez warstwe piasku i styropian ułozony wokół cokolu. Dalej zrobily podkop pod chudym betonem   :ohmy:  i dalej do góry w gryzły sie w styropian.   :Evil:  Szkoda, że nie miałem aparatu bo mógłbym wkleić zdjęcia. Zastanawiam sie jak duże spustoszenie zrobiły bo jak narazie nie wkopalem sie tak głeboko. Ale widać po trocinach styropianowych, że chyba im się tam podoba  :Confused:  
Prośba do innych użytkownikow L. przyjrzyjcie sie dokładnie waszym cokołom... 
wedlug mnie muszę szybko zrobic opaskę wokół cokołu z kamieni lub kostki bo myszki zadomowia sie na dobre...

----------


## lakusz

> _ 99% normalnie myślących ludzi napisało by skargę że całe biuro, łącznie z panem Wojtkiem jest niekompetentne… Do tego chcesz „zachęcić wszystkich” ?? _ 
> Browar – tu Ty sobie kapitalnego "samobuja" strzelasz . I jakaż w tym precyzja... procentowa, bajerant z Ciebie niezły. Czy Ty byś to napisał? Wszak jesteś normalnie myślącym człowiekiem i mieścisz  się w tych 99%.  Wmawiasz _99% normalnie myślących ludzi_, że nie myślą i napiszą:_ skargę że całe biuro, łącznie z panem Wojtkiem jest niekompetentne…?_ Obrażasz ich w ten sposób. 
> Ja napisze ostrożniej: 90% normalnie myślących ludzi myśli inaczej niż Ty i naturalne jest, że nic takiego niedorzecznego nie napisze! 
> Oj Kolego, kto tu manipuluje?
> *Gol dla mnie: 3:3*


Zmusiłem się do przebrnięcia przez twój "wspaniały" mecz, bleeee
Odniosę się tylko do wypowiedzi powyżej...
Konsumenta/Inwestora naprawdę nie interesuje i nie powinno z czym i z kim firma ma problem, dla niego istotne jest to że firma nie spełnia jego oczekiwań, swoich obowiązków, itp. Ocena kto jest winny to naprawdę nie należy do konsumenta/inwestora! Tu relacja jest bardzo jasno określona:
Jedna strona: konsument/inwestor
Druga strona: firma, z osobami ją reprezentującymi na podstawie odpowiednich pełnomocnictw

P.S. Czy w przypadku ew. sporu przed sądem mam skarżyć Panią Kazię za to że nie przekazywała wiadomości do Pana Waldka ? Skoro Pani Kazia jest sekretarką Pana Waldka to ma taki obowiązek, a jeżeli tego nie robi i firma ma z tego tytyłu problemy to Pan Waldek powinien wyciągnąć konsekwencję wobec Pani Kazi ! W sądzie spotkają się Pan Inwestor i Pan Szef Waldek.
Piotrze mam nadzieję że łapiesz analogię ?

----------


## Piotr O.

Jasne, że łapie analogie z Twoją sytuacją. 

Nie łapie natomiast analogii z tym, co napisał Browar próbując mnie ośmieszyć wobec innych. Skomentowałem to żartobliwie, bo inaczej nie można było.
Jest to wynikiem niezrozumienia intencji osoby piszącej, doszukiwania się jakiegoś "drugiego dna" sprawy.
Jasne, że ani Ty ani ja jako inwestorzy nie mamy żadnego obowiązku, aby sugerować Prezesowi MM, by zwiększył zatrudnienie bo...
Co nie znaczy, że nie możemy tego w sposób kulturalny zrobić dla dobra naszego i innych inwestorów czekających dłużej na realizację swoich zamówień.
Mam nadzieję, że jasno to wytłumaczyłem.  :smile: 

Twoja sprawa jest poważna. Skoro p. Kazia zawaliła, a pracuje z p. Waldkiem, to jasne, że oboje ponoszą za to odpowiedzialność, a zwłaszcza p. Waldek jako jej przełożony. Idąc dalej można postawić pytanie: co obie strony z tym dalej zrobią? Czy pójdą na ugodę (z czego skorzystała mądrze coffee) czy spotkają się w sądzie. Wybór należy do obu stron.
PS Pani Kazia nie powinna popełniać takiego błędu, ale któż z nas ich nie popełnia.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## tomek131

Mariusz d musisz chyba wszystko odkopać i styro pod Legalett obsypać najpierw trutką na myszy i czymś na robactwo, bo jak zjedzą styro pod Leglaett to ci się chałupa przechyli.Ale nie ma tego złego....zawsze można pobierać opłaty za zobaczenie krzywego domu i może kiedyś z tego zarobić na nowy,a jeśli nie to, to choć może na wyższe rachunki związane z brakiem izolacji pod Legaletem wystarczy

----------


## MCB

> Ciekawe, jak ja pisałem czas jakiś temu o schematy, to odbiło się to marnym echem  sam znalazłem na stronie kanadyjskiej L.
> 
> Ja z kablem do zasilania miałem ten sam problem, i teraz żałuję że nie zgłosiłem tego do L jako reklamację, tylko walczyłem sam i ryłem korytko w płycie 
> 
> Co do "zatopienia" okien na to nie wpadłem  a szkoda.


Kanadyjskie mają sterowanie 24V. Wysłałem email do Pana Wojtka. Oddzwonił, że jest na urlopie i prosił o przesłanie emaila na biuro. Od razu przysłali dokument, ale nie było tam szczegółowego schematu agregatu. Następnego dnia dostałem właściwy.

Co do kabelków to chyba standardem jest prowadzenie po ścianach. Ja chciałem w płycie bo ściany ciężkie do kucia. Pamiętam, że dla mnie kurierem ściągali na budowę peszle z pilotami.

Co do okien to po kilku zimach okaże się czy było warto.
Dom z takimi dużymi przeszkleniami prezentuje się bardzo dobrze, ale mam wrażenie braku bezpieczeństwa. Po prostu przy podniesionych roletach czuję się trochę mało komfortowo.

MCB

----------


## MCB

Gwoli wyjaśnienia: moja reakcja na post Browara nie dotyczyła zawartości tylko formy polemiki. Prawidłowo zbudowane zdania, nie nadużywanie dużych liter i wykropkowań oraz brak wulgarnych słów. 

Wiele wytrzymam, ale chamstwa nie znoszę. Niestosowanie się przez forumowiczkę do regulaminu forum i zasad dobrego wychowania skłoniło mnie do zgłoszenia tego faktu moderatorowi. Tak więc niekoniecznie Piotr był tym wrednym. 

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

DO mcb ...
I teraz sobie przypisujesz ,,zasługi "? Sumienie cię ruszyło ? A miało nie być o kapusiach ...,bo tak ja to interpretuję   :Lol:  W takich przypadkach naprawdę lepiej siedzieć cicho......zwłaszcza jak ma się fobię strachu przed otwartą przestrzenią i pewnie nie tylko mnie    :Wink2:  na sumieniu......
Moje ,,zasługi"  kontra donosicielstwo - brrr....
Zresztą - nieważne .....

----------


## best_boy

> Z wypowiedzi widać że dobrze znasz Piotra O.  Ty  już dokonałaś wyboru... Jak   bardzo  cenne jest Twe doświadczenie z rekuperatorami  nie interesuje mnie to . Za to spotkałam Cię w ciekawym wątku   *Praefa domy z keramzytu - doświadczenia mieszkańców  i wypowiedzi ....-
> szkoda, że tego nie zacytujesz  POLECAM !*bo tam akurat jest na temat i w sytuacji analogicznej...
> 
> DZIWNYM TRAFEM ZARZUTY DLA  PIOTRA O. BYŁY TE SAME
>  a te peany i porównanie do  szajsowatej  deweloperki to określę tylko tak każda pliszka swój ogon chwali ....(.(zwłaszcza jak kasę wywali - to tak rymnęło mi się soorki czysty przypadek))


Jeśli mogę się wtrącić to chciałbym kilka zdań na ten temat. Tak się składa, że właśnie wykańczamy dom budowany w systemie Legalett/Praefa. W chwili podjęcia decyzji o budowie ustaliliśmy listę kryteriów, na podstawie których wybierzemy technologię budowy. Głównym z nich był czas, który chcieliśmy ograniczyć do rozsądnego minimum. Ale nie było to jedyne kryterium, więc biorąc pod uwagę pewne technologie (Praefa, bale, kanadyjczyk) porównywaliśmy je ze sobą w różnych wariantach. Muszę dodać, że mam to szczęście iż żona pracuje w dużej firmie z branży budowlanej więc wiele aspektów było dyskutowane w gronie profesjonalistów. W końcu świadomie  zdecydowaliśmy się na Legalett/Praefa i myślę, że to dobry wybór. W maju rozpoczęliśmy budowę (płyta fundamentowa) a obecnie wykańczamy wnętrze i zamierzamy się wprowadzić w grudniu lub styczniu.
Myślę, że każda technologia ma swoje wady i zalety a cała rzecz rozbija się o kryterium decyzyjne jakie przyjmuje inwestor i nie ma o co kruszyć kopii. To od niego zależy ile czasu zamierza budować dom, ile pieniędzy przeznaczyć itd.

Pozdr.

----------


## best_boy

> Napisał MARTINA1
> 
> Nie trzeba coś  fizycznie  mieć ,by można było o tym mieć opinię ............, a ja nie opieram się tylko na zdjęciach L. z faktami nie wygracie ,bo nie są korzystne dla tego rozwiązania.
> 
> 
> Masz ciekawe pojęcie "faktów". Nie masz podłogówki, nie masz L., ale porównujesz, wyciągasz wnioski, stopniujesz... Na czym się opierasz? To są te "fakty"? Możesz nam je dokładnie przybliżyć? 
> 
> Jak chcesz porównać oba systemy, jak nie właśnie zużyciem prądu? Jeżeli weźmiesz dokładnie dwa takie same domy (ale z różnymi systemami grzewczymi) i w danym okresie czasu (taka sama zima!) zmierzysz, ile zużyły prądu, to dopiero wtedy może wysnuć jakiś wniosek. Nie ma innej metody...
> 
> ...


Patrząc na to ile Martina1 poświęca energii żeby innym obrzydzić legalett nasuwają się takie skojarzenia:
1. jest osobą, która bardzo chciała mieć legalett ale z powodów finasowych nie dała rady - teraz obraca swoją nienawiść w kierunku osób, które sobie to sprawiły;
2. jest byłym pracownikiem legalettu, zwolnionym za niekompetencję albo z innych przyczyn i postanawia szkodzić firmie w każdy możliwy sposób (siedzi na forum przez cały czas);
3. jest pracownikiem konkurencji z działu black marketingu i dobrze wywiązuje się ze swoich obowiązków.

nic więcej nie przychodzi mi do głowy

----------


## MARTINA1

W polemikę z tobą nie wchodzę - takie, a nie inne moje  podejście do sprawy legallett związane jest z tym co o czym była mowa na poprzednich stronach -jakimś marketingu , kłamstwach i innych rzeczach ,o których nie doczytałeś....... i nie interesuje mnie powód dlaczego ......
i TERAZ NA POTRZEBY OBRONY FIRMY nie zamierzam z tobą wałkować tego wszystkiego od początku .....

 Mistrzostwo świata w wysnuwaniu wniosków NIESTETY - ani jeden nie prawdziwy....

 W 1 z moich  600 postów jest podane dlaczego jestem tak często na forum jak poczytasz to się dowiesz ......ale tu akurat nie wróżę żadnych sukcesów -bo niby jak - przy legalett pominąłeś całe meritum sprawy .....

 I NIESTETY MAM SKOJARZENIA... -  po stylu pisania (wyjątkowo nieudolnym) można Kogoś rozpoznać........

----------


## Piotr O.

_W 1 z moich 600 postów jest podane dlaczego jestem tak często na forum jak poczytasz to się dowiesz ...._ 
Czemu nie chcesz napisać kim jesteś? Przecież tego ode mnie i innych oczekiwałaś.
Myśmy napisali, a Ty?

_... takie, a nie inne moje podejście do sprawy legallett związane jest z tym co o czym była mowa na poprzednich stronach -jakimś marketingu , kłamstwach i innych rzeczach ,o których nie doczytałeś....... i nie interesuje mnie powód dlaczego ......_ 
Nikomu niczego nie wykazałaś, a tym bardziej kłamstw i "innych rzeczy" - poza tym, że sama wyrobiłaś sobie złą opinię poprzez Oświadczenia i takie tam bzdury.

Twierdzisz, że masz odwagę demaskować innych. 
A czy masz odwagę napisać kim jesteś i czemu to robisz?
Jeśli nie, to dziwna jest ta Twoja odwaga i traktowanie poważnie czegokolwiek z tego co tu piszesz (600 listów) jest niemożliwe.
Pozdrawiam Ciebie "anielico"

----------


## MARTINA1

Genialnie ! UDERZ W STÓŁ NOŻYCE SIĘ ODEZWĄ ......
Piotruś ostatnio robiłeś coś z kominkiem ? (jakaś mała zmiana..bo best_boy robił...)
 A propos oczekiwań i wyjaśnień TY jeszcze się nie rozgrzeszyłeś....
 Moje wyjaśnienia są... - oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę ,  że nie mając bujnej przeszłości ,nie pracując w konkurencji i jakichś extra wcieleń poza 1 jedynym z którego tutaj korzystam  nie zadowolę rozpalonej wyobraźni ......podsuwającej za każdym z razów inny obraz mego przypuszczalnego wcielenia.........
Odnośnie złej opinii - nie wiem czyja gorsza .....  :Lol:  
 założenia obydwoje mamy te same TYLKO metody  i pojęcie prawdy jest u ciebie mocno spaczone ......  :Roll:  
Ja tam podpisuję się pod wszystkim co do tej pory napisałam natomiast TY możesz mieć z tym problemy....
* odnośnie wcieleń - przyszła budująca dom , matka , żona

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> A teraz mam nową rewelację poruszoną jakis czas temu na forum...
> 
> Dziś zauważyłem wokół swojego domu głównie od strony północnej wydrążone przez myszy dziury w piasku w odleglosci 10-20cm od cokołu. Przekopalem 7 otworów i okazalo się, ze myszy przegryzly sie  przez warstwe piasku i styropian ułozony wokół cokolu. Dalej zrobily podkop pod chudym betonem   i dalej do góry w gryzły sie w styropian.   Szkoda, że nie miałem aparatu bo mógłbym wkleić zdjęcia. Zastanawiam sie jak duże spustoszenie zrobiły bo jak narazie nie wkopalem sie tak głeboko. Ale widać po trocinach styropianowych, że chyba im się tam podoba  
> Prośba do innych użytkownikow L. przyjrzyjcie sie dokładnie waszym cokołom... 
> wedlug mnie muszę szybko zrobic opaskę wokół cokołu z kamieni lub kostki bo myszki zadomowia sie na dobre...


Możesz dołączyć jakieś fotki? Bo chcielibyśmy to zobaczyć, w jaki sposób to zrobiły. Nie podważamy - Broń Boże - Twojego wpisu, ale chcielibyśmy wiedzieć czego szukać wokół naszego domu.

Chociaż... My dookoła budynku (na szerokość 40 cm) zrobiliśmy opaskę z kostki brukowej. Grubość to kilkadziesiąt (ponad 30) centymetrów. Więc do nas myszki raczej nie przyjdą. A po drugie: mamy dwa koty, więc...  :smile: 

Jeżeli masz fotki - wrzuć, jeżeli nie - zrób proszę. Dzięki za pomoc innym użytkownikom L.

----------


## tomek131

Martina proponuję abyś już nie wdawała się w żadne dyskusje,wszystko już jasne ,nie ma uważam naprawdę najmniejszej potrzeby pisać pierdół tocząc potyczkę co kto w którym zdaniu powiedział i co miał na myśli.I mnie i Tobie jak sądze rzygać się chce na artykuły sponsorowane,marketing w tego typu wątkach i tym podobne , wykazaliśmy już o co nam chodzi , wykazaliśmy też jak sądzę marketing i naganiactwo na tym forum i dajmy temu spokój bo za chwilę rzeczywiście zacznie szkodzić to temu wątkowi.Uznajmy temat za zamknięty i nie reaguj na zaczepki bo zaczyna się co pół strony w kółko pisanie tych samych pierdoletów

----------


## Piotr O.

Dołączam do prośby Eli i Marka. Też poproszę o zdjęcia myszkowania  pod Legalett. Mam krety, ale nie zauważyłem aby bliżej jak 1 m od domu "kopczykowały"

_Piotruś ostatnio robiłeś coś z kominkiem ? (jakaś mała zmiana..bo best_boy robił...)_ 
Po pierwszy Martynusiu nie przepadam jak ktoś pisze do mnie Piotrusiu. Mam już swoje lata (do 50 blisko), więc proszę Piotr, Piotrze.
Po drugie pudło "detektywie" Martyno - best_boy dopiero się przymierza do wykonania kominka, a ja już nim grzeje. Znów nie czytasz uważnie, a tylko wybiórczo.  :sad:  Widzę, że lubisz węszyć - uważaj, by Ci to nie zaszkodziło - uzależnienie od komputera to choroba.

_...dajmy temu spokój bo za chwilę rzeczywiście zacznie szkodzić to temu wątkowi._ I tej wersji należy się trzymać. Dziękuję Tomaszu.

Przy okazji informacja dla Eli i Marka oraz Browara, z którymi pisaliśmy o kominkach. Wiem już jak wykorzystać efektywnie wymiennik L. w kominku. Muszę zmniejszyć temperaturę ustawioną na termostatach w kominku sterujących włączaniem wentylatorów L. Otworzyłem dojście do nich w czopuchu, na nalepce jest temp. 80 st., a u mnie przy 4 dużych kratkach taka temp. jest teraz trudniej do uzyskania, rzadziej niż gdy miałem 1 kratkę i rury spiro.   Oczywiście skonsultuje to z p. Wojtkiem.  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie, pogodnego weekendu życzę

----------


## MARTINA1

No nie wiem , nie uważam sprawy za dokończoną i wyjaśnioną . Zmiany też nie nastąpiły , takie jakich oczekuję ... etap rozrywki minie i zobaczymy.......
 i nie sugeruj nawet,  że kiedykolwiek i cokolwiek  RAZEM ,bo nasze działania były i są niezależne ....  :big grin:  
 A temat podnoszony przez Ciebie odnośnie styropianu  DO TEJ PORY  uważałam za czyste SF ,  a TU popatrz jaka niespodzianka .....
 WĄTEK ma się dobrze (rewelacyjnie jeśli chodzi o poczytność) i tylko prowadzący wymięka ...........
 Czasy poprawności minęły i określanie co i jak , nie jest trendy......  :Wink2:

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Przy okazji informacja dla Eli i Marka oraz Browara, z którymi pisaliśmy o kominkach. Wiem już jak wykorzystać efektywnie wymiennik L. w kominku. Muszę zmniejszyć temperaturę ustawioną na termostatach w kominku sterujących włączaniem wentylatorów L. Otworzyłem dojście do nich w czopuchu, na nalepce jest temp. 80 st., a u mnie przy 4 dużych kratkach taka temp. jest teraz trudniej do uzyskania, rzadziej niż gdy miałem 1 kratkę i rury spiro.   Oczywiście skonsultuje to z p. Wojtkiem.  
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie, pogodnego weekendu życzę


Piotrze... Daj znać, jak już będziesz znał odpowiedź, bo my też mamy termostat na 80 stopni. Mamy co prawda tylko dwie duże kratki plus rury spiro, ale naszym zdaniem i tak powinien się wcześniej włączać  :smile:  

Więc chętnie się dowiemy, jak obniżyć temp. ustawioną na termostacie.

----------


## mariusz d.

Każdy chyba wie jak wyglądają wydrążone w ziemi korytarze przez myszy...Jak bedę miał wiecej czasu to zrobie zdjęcia i zamieszcze. 
A tak na marginesie to nie panikuje, że mi sie dom przechyli tylko informuje o zjawisku  :smile:  Poprostu przyśpiesze wykonanie opaski wokoł domu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## best_boy

> Genialnie ! UDERZ W STÓŁ NOŻYCE SIĘ ODEZWĄ ......
> Piotruś ostatnio robiłeś coś z kominkiem ? (jakaś mała zmiana..bo best_boy robił...)
>  A propos oczekiwań i wyjaśnień TY jeszcze się nie rozgrzeszyłeś....
>  Moje wyjaśnienia są... - oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę ,  że nie mając bujnej przeszłości ,nie pracując w konkurencji i jakichś extra wcieleń poza 1 jedynym z którego tutaj korzystam  nie zadowolę rozpalonej wyobraźni ......podsuwającej za każdym z razów inny obraz mego przypuszczalnego wcielenia.........
> Odnośnie złej opinii - nie wiem czyja gorsza .....  
>  założenia obydwoje mamy te same TYLKO metody  i pojęcie prawdy jest u ciebie mocno spaczone ......  
> Ja tam podpisuję się pod wszystkim co do tej pory napisałam natomiast TY możesz mieć z tym problemy....
> * odnośnie wcieleń - przyszła budująca dom , matka , żona


Nie mogłem nic z kominkiem robić bo go po prostu nie mam. Tak się składa, że będzie montowany w najbliższym lub przyszłym tygodniu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Każdy chyba wie jak wyglądają wydrążone w ziemi korytarze przez myszy...Jak bedę miał wiecej czasu to zrobie zdjęcia i zamieszcze. 
> A tak na marginesie to nie panikuje, że mi sie dom przechyli tylko informuje o zjawisku  Poprostu przyśpiesze wykonanie opaski wokoł domu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Tak, każdy wie  :smile:  Ale pytanie czy masz pewność, że chwyciły się styropianu? Czy podrążyły sobie tylko korytarze, coś skrobnęły styro i tyle... Stąd prośba o fotki  :smile: 

Co do przechylenia. O to byśmy się nie martwili. To nierealna, bo styropian nie trzyma poziomu domu  :smile:  Jedyne zagrożenie, że zniszczyły (bo zjeść, nie zjadły) na tyle styropian, że będziesz miał straty ciepła. Choć z drugiej strony masz jeszcze całkiem ładną podbudowę pod płytą. Więc szansa minimalna. 

A opaska - KONIECZNA.

----------


## mariusz d.

_Tak, każdy wie  Ale pytanie czy masz pewność, że chwyciły się styropianu? Czy podrążyły sobie tylko korytarze, coś skrobnęły styro i tyle... Stąd prośba o fotki _ 

A co uszkodzeń styropianu napisałem juz jasno wcześniej...
a tu cytat z mojego postu:
_Dziś zauważyłem wokół swojego domu głównie od strony północnej wydrążone przez myszy dziury w piasku w odleglosci 10-20cm od cokołu. Przekopalem 7 otworów i okazalo się, ze myszy przegryzly sie przez warstwe piasku i styropian ułozony wokół cokolu. Dalej zrobily podkop pod chudym betonem  i dalej do góry w gryzły sie w styropian._ 

Chyba jaśniej nie muszę pisać co zrobiły ze styropianem:
_Ale widać po trocinach styropianowych, że chyba im się tam podoba _ 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> A co uszkodzeń styropianu napisałem juz jasno wcześniej...
> a tu cytat z mojego postu:
> _Dziś zauważyłem wokół swojego domu głównie od strony północnej wydrążone przez myszy dziury w piasku w odleglosci 10-20cm od cokołu. Przekopalem 7 otworów i okazalo się, ze myszy przegryzly sie przez warstwe piasku i styropian ułozony wokół cokolu. Dalej zrobily podkop pod chudym betonem  i dalej do góry w gryzły sie w styropian._ 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Mariusz, potrafimy czytać, jednak nie możemy sobie tego wizualnie wyobrazić. Poprosimy jednak o te zdjęcia (powiedzą o wiele więcej, niż tekst). 

Rozumiemy, że zrobienie fotek i wrzucenie je na forum Muratora to jakieś 5 min dłużej, niż zwykły wpis (więc na pewno znajdziesz czas). Niecierpliwie czekamy!

----------


## MCB

> Sorki za "zaśmiecanie" forum zdjęciami, ale nie każdemu będzie się chciało szukać na naszym dzienniku. Tak wygląda podłączenie L. do kominka:


Czy to co leży na rurze dymowej to kabelek???
Nie skwierczy?

MCB

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Czy to co leży na rurze dymowej to kabelek???
> Nie skwierczy?
> 
> MCB


Spokojnie  :smile:  To nie jest końcowe zdjęcie z obudowy kominka  :smile:  Przed zamknięciem żaden kabelek nam nie leżał na rurze dymowej  :smile: 

Ale za spostrzegawczość - "10".

----------


## MARTINA1

A propos płyt fundamentowych to znalazłam firmę MaGa Therm ( wykonującą plyty z ogrzewaniem  z poszczególnych sekcji (pokoje ) z opcją wyłączania ogrzewania tam gdzie nie potrzebne w bardzo dobrych cenach ...
 Firma ta współpracuje  z Goldman Development i robią w 3  technologiach tej z keramzytem również ....wiec pojawiła się konkurencja  i argumenty ,że nowa i mało znana mogą nie przejść ..
 BO TAK NA LOGIKĘ JAKA FIRMA BUDUJE NOWĄ FABRYKĘ by dziadostwo robić..... ?
Dotarł ktoś i do nich ?

www.plytyfundamentowe.pl

----------


## tomek131

Co do Goldman Development to był tu kiedyś na sekundę (jeden post) jakiś naganiacz - siostra już zbudowała tanio szybko i super on też buduje już tylko czeka na kredyt , czy jakoś tak.Identyczne wątki wrzucił na forum Gazety Wyborczej i gdzieś jeszcze,nie pamiętam

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał ela_marek_luszowice
> 
>  Mamy właśnie przed sobą świeżutkie (gorące  ) ŚChE i budynek został oceniony na 111 kWh rocznie na m2.
> 
> 
> A nie przyszło Wam do głowy, że ten ŚChE to kolejny śmieć na Waszej budowie.
> Obliczenia to jedno a w praktyce i tak będzie inaczej - czytaj drożej


drożej albo taniej  :smile:  u mnie realne koszty wychodzą tylko przy zniekształceniu proporcji udziałów systemów CO - czyli 90% kominek i tylko 10% prąd, w innym przypadku wychodzą zupełnie nie realne wyniki !

----------


## MARTINA1

Powtórzę się ,ale uważam że firma ,która zaczyna i jest konkurencją dla innych powinna mieć jakąś szansę .*Nawet jeśli tak było z naganiactwem jak piszesz to wobec tego tu w wątku o legalet  i o praefie - jest to nieporównywalne* .
Obecnie główny skarżypyta P.O. złożył  na mnie 3 skargę i domaga się usunięcia z forum .......Wot i demokracja ......
 Wracając do wątku cieszę się z konkurencji ,bo zagwarantuje lepszy standart za mniejsze pieniadze ...i wykluczy patologie typu tajne umowy z klientami ...
 i wiele innych .Tak jak pisałam już wcześniej moja obecność w tym  wątku jest i była ściśle związana z  naganiactwem , chorym marketingiem i opiekunem wątku ,który zasady łamie bardziej niż ja.........
A teraz powracając do tematu płyt fundamentowych na www.plytyfundamentowe.pl  jest kalkulator wyceny płyt ...-niezłe narzędzie dla tych ,których interesuje porównanie płyt ich rodzajów. Np. płyta o powierzchni 100m2  -kosztuje 
- standartowa -28.000
-energooszczędna -31.000
-z systemem grzewczo-chłodzącym -39.000    Do wszystkiego + 7% vat 
Można się zorientować co i jak . Mam prośbe o podanie ceny 100m2 legelett celem porównania . Bo jak mam przeczucie to te przeze mnie podane z Mega Therm  ceny są dużo niższe .....

----------


## MCB

Ciekawa alternatywa.
Zastosowanie wody jako nośnika z jednej strony (na co zwraca uwagę Legalett) jest wadą, z drugiej zaś umożliwia wykorzystanie takich źródeł ciepła jak PC czy wszelkiego rodzaju kotły.

Co do ceny to mam kilka pytań:
- co obejmuje wycena w wariancie "z systemem grzewczo-chłodzącym"?
- czy w cenie mieści się np.  kocioł, pompa ciepła lub inne źródło ciepła?
- czy cena zawiera instalację kanalizacji i czerpni powietrza dla kominka?

Też jestem ciekaw porównania aktualnych cen obu systemów. 

Co do mojej płyty to od tygodnia każdy z 3 agregatów pracuje nocą po 2 godziny. Temperatura z 9 st. wzrosła w salonie do 13st. Podłoga 14st.

MCB

----------


## Dareckyy

Martina1,

a dlaczego sama tego nie zrobisz? To jest forum użytkowników Legalettu, a nie pracowników tej firmy.

----------


## MARTINA1

Niestety nie..... Są użytkownicy to fakt ,ale są i pracownicy ....Nie mam jak porównać kosztów ,bo nie dysponuję wyceną  100m2 płyty z  legaletta , a to byłby wzorcowy przykład .......

----------


## el_hogar

> Powtórzę się ,ale uważam że firma ,która zaczyna i jest 
>  Wracając do wątku cieszę się z konkurencji ,bo zagwarantuje lepszy standart za mniejsze pieniadze ...i wykluczy patologie typu tajne umowy z klientami ...
>  i wiele innych .Tak jak pisałam już wcześniej moja obecność w tym  wątku jest i była ściśle związana z  naganiactwem , chorym marketingiem i opiekunem wątku ,który zasady łamie bardziej niż ja.........
> A teraz powracając do tematu płyt fundamentowych na www.plytyfundamentowe.pl  jest kalkulator wyceny płyt ...-niezłe narzędzie dla tych ,których interesuje porównanie płyt ich rodzajów. Np. płyta o powierzchni 100m2  -kosztuje 
> - standartowa -28.000
> -energooszczędna -31.000
> -z systemem grzewczo-chłodzącym -39.000    Do wszystkiego + 7% vat 
> Można się zorientować co i jak . Mam prośbe o podanie ceny 100m2 legelett celem porównania . Bo jak mam przeczucie to te przeze mnie podane z Mega Therm  ceny są dużo niższe .....


No "Martyna1" - chyba robisz za nachalnego naganiacza MegaThermu  :wink: 

tutaj "wersja tekstowa kalkulatora" z ich strony dla mojego przypadku:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jeśli chcą Państwo się dowiedzieć ile będzie kosztowała płyta fundamentowa pod dom prosimy skorzystać z naszego kalkulatora.


Powierzchnia pod zabudowę
148 m. kw
Płyta standardowa
41440 zł
Płyta energooszczędna
45880 zł
Płyta z syst. grzewczym
57720 zł
* ceny netto + 7% vat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Legalett wycenił płytę dla tego przypadku na 68 744 zł

Czyli różnica ~11 000 zł, lub ~23 000 zł. (gdyż nie wiem czym się różni płyta "energooszczędna" od płyty z "systemem grzewczym".)  

Tak więc: czy jest to "istotna różnica", jeśli w systemie MagTherm należałoby dokupić pompę ciepła wraz z wyposażeniem, lub kocioł gazowy/olejowy itp. ???

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## damch

Dla ścisłości cenę Legalettu podałeś również netto? Tak można wnioskować, ale...

----------


## el_hogar

> Dla ścisłości cenę Legalettu podałeś również netto? Tak można wnioskować, ale...


Wolałbym, żeby była brutto ale niestety tez trzeba dodać 7 % VAT   :sad:

----------


## lakusz

> Niestety nie..... Są użytkownicy to fakt ,ale są i pracownicy ....Nie mam jak porównać kosztów ,bo nie dysponuję wyceną  100m2 płyty z  legaletta , a to byłby wzorcowy przykład .......


*no szczyt lenistwa !*
wyślij zapytanie do L (proponuję żeby adres mailowy nie mógłby być w żaden sposób skojarzony z twoim loginem  :wink: 

jak w ogóle podejmujesz rozmowę nt "drogości" L, skoro nie wiesz ile miałby kosztować dla twojego domu? Czemu nie porównujesz realnych kosztów - konkretnego projektu ! 

Pytanie: na jakiej podstawie stwierdzasz ze L jest drogi ?

----------


## MARTINA1

Przykład  100 m2 jest najbardziej reprezentatywny ........co do wysyłania czegokolwiek do centrali L . to nie dziękuję   :Wink2:  albo znajdzie się tu ktoś na forum albo sama znajdę przykład rzeczywistego posiadacza płyty z ceną....

 el _hogar twoja wycena +vat ? czy koszta całkowite ?  i wątpię w  tę cenę ....mocno zniżkową (ale to dobrze..  :big grin:  )

  z MEGA THERMEM nie mam nic wspólnego - to ostatnie znalezisko 
SZUKAM DALEJ  ciekawych propozycji płyt fundamentowych z możliwością grzania , dalej próbuję porównać z podłogówką ....
 LAKUSZ Nie porównuję nic do konkretnego projektu ,,bo niebyłoby odnośnika i prostego przelicznika na m2 ....powiedz mi jeszcze co ma wspólnego metraż płyty z projektem domu ? Jakaś nowa idea ? czy ekstra kasa ? a i jeszcze jedno żeby mi coś zarzucić musisz mieć argumenty  -NIE WYSTARCZY CHĘĆ SZCZERA ........  :Wink2:

----------


## damch

MARTINA1 tak dużo piszesz, a tak mało wiesz. 100m2 to zawsze będzie orientacyjne, a już typowy projekt dla kórego się porównuje to są realne koszta. Ilość przepustów pod płytą, czy w domu jest kominek(dostarczenie powietrze z zewnątrz jedna firma może mieć w standardzie, druga liczy za to extra cenę), itp.itd. 100m2 jednego domu to nie zawsze te same 100m2 drugiego domu.

----------


## MARTINA1

Te 100 m2 mają być  wzałożeniu już orientacyjne nie ma się czego czepiać .......uściślając z kominkiem lub bez wszystko w zależności od przyjętych założeń ....
 Damch mało piszesz ...

----------


## damch

Staram się zdobywać wiedzę przez czytanie, jeśli czegoś nie wiem, a nigdzie tego nie ma to dopiero się pytam.

----------


## MCB

Cena każdej płyty, nie tylko L, mocno zależy od tego na czym płyta leży i co na niej stoi. Inna płyta będzie pod lekki szkielet drewniany, inna pod ciężkie ściany i strop monolityczny.
Z ofert na płyty, jakie prezentowali forumowicze na innych wątkach, wyraźnie widać, że mało kto ma doświadczenie w projektowaniu płyt, a jeszcze mniej posiada specjalistyczne oprogramowanie służące do tego celu.
Mój KB, który buduje duże obiekty, zdziwił się jak taka cienka płyta utrzyma cały dom. Pojechał do domu, odrobił lekcję i już nie miał pytań. Przed wylaniem betonu dokładnie obejrzał całe zbrojenie.

W moją płytę poszło mniej betonu i stali, niż było w oryginalnym projekcie.
Dom stoi już długo i nie pękła ani jedna ścianka, chociaż murarze twierdzili, że pęka zawsze bo tak być musi. Nie dawałem też żadnego zbrojenia między warstwy bloczków pod oknami.

Nie zanotowałem też żadnych śladów podciągania wilgoci. Sąsiednie domy mają wodę w piwnicach.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

MCB - potwierdza to tylko to co wybieram - pytanie tylko jaka  dobra  i tania firma ......jakie ceny ,jakie gwarancje  i wiele innych ....się nasuwa .

I jeszcze jedno w grę wchodzi klasyka ewentualnie keramzyt, żadne tam ,,kanadyjczyki " bo ogólny uraz do wszelkiej tandety mam.I żeby nie było,że ktoś się obrazi ,bo się na to zdecydował . Nazywam rzeczy po imieniu  i w moich kategoriach pod tandetę właśnie podchodzi  - jak najbardziej ...........

----------


## lakusz

> Przykład  100 m2 jest najbardziej reprezentatywny ........co do wysyłania czegokolwiek do centrali L . to nie dziękuję   albo znajdzie się tu ktoś na forum albo sama znajdę przykład rzeczywistego posiadacza płyty z ceną....
> 
>  el _hogar twoja wycena +vat ? czy koszta całkowite ?  i wątpię w  tę cenę ....mocno zniżkową (ale to dobrze..  )
> 
>   z MEGA THERMEM nie mam nic wspólnego - to ostatnie znalezisko 
> SZUKAM DALEJ  ciekawych propozycji płyt fundamentowych z możliwością grzania , dalej próbuję porównać z podłogówką ....
>  LAKUSZ Nie porównuję nic do konkretnego projektu ,,bo niebyłoby odnośnika i prostego przelicznika na m2 ....powiedz mi jeszcze co ma wspólnego metraż płyty z projektem domu ? Jakaś nowa idea ? czy ekstra kasa ? a i jeszcze jedno żeby mi coś zarzucić musisz mieć argumenty  -NIE WYSTARCZY CHĘĆ SZCZERA ........


jeden wielki rotfl   :Lol:  

jeżeli nie wiesz co ma wspólnego metraż płyty z projektem domu, to idź Ty i się naucz! Zarzuciłem Ci lenistwo i sama to potwierdziłaś !

100m2 jednego domu nie równa się 100m2 drugiego domu!
Bo pytanie czy to jest 100m2 powierzchnia użytkowa, czy zabudowy, czy podłogi parteru? Na jakim terenie budujesz dom, w jakich warunkach gruntowych. Czy masz w domu słupy, ile ścian nośnych itd, itd.
Naprwadę kłaniają się podstawy !
Jak sama udowadniasz bardzo mało wiesz, a zarzucasz innym kłamstwo (podam od razu przykład, żebyś się nie czepiała: el_hogar podaje konkretne dane, a ty zarzucasz mu że podaje błędne dane - a dlaczego miałby to robić?
Na zarzut lenistwa odpowiadasz że nie wyślesz niczego do centrali L - dlaczego? boisz się? czego? 
Jeszcze raz powtarzam że porównywać można jedynie oferty przygotowane pod konkretny projekt, w konkretnej sytuacji! Jasne że można podejść ogólnikowo, tak jak całkiem spora liczba inwestorów, ale dzięki nim pojawiają się później wpisy, że fundament (ławy) kosztował o 100% drożej bo się okazało że pod humusem ma kurzawkę, i musiał robić specjalne słupy, wymianę gruntu lub inne cuda!

Co raz wyraźniej udowadniasz że jesteś trolem !

----------


## anna2504

> Niestety nie..... Są użytkownicy to fakt ,ale są i pracownicy ....Nie mam jak porównać kosztów ,bo nie dysponuję wyceną  100m2 płyty z  legaletta , a to byłby wzorcowy przykład .......


A kto Ci zabroni wystąpić o taką wycenę?
Jesteś spalona?? Czy o co chodzi?
Pozdrawiam,
Anna
 :Wink2:

----------


## Piotr O.

_Piotrze... Daj znać, jak już będziesz znał odpowiedź, bo my też mamy termostat na 80 stopni. Mamy co prawda tylko dwie duże kratki plus rury spiro, ale naszym zdaniem i tak powinien się wcześniej włączać
Więc chętnie się dowiemy, jak obniżyć temp. ustawioną na termostacie._

Elu i Marku
Rozmawiałem z Panem Wojtkiem i potwierdza zmianę termostatów na ustawione o niższej temp. Można to "na oko" zrobić samemu. Ale radzi skontaktować się z L., to wyślą ustawione laboratoryjnie na 50 st. C.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich

PS Jak ktoś ma wątpliwości co do trollowania to niech zajrzy tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?p=3775733
i tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/co-sie-dz...sy,t172872.htm

----------


## MARTINA1

Lakusz zanim zaczniesz tryumfować  zastanów się ..........
Pod uwagę biorę 100 m2 płyty by było to czytelne - a TY MAKSYMALNIE ZACIEMNIASZ OBRAZ  dodajesz te swoje x komponenty by co wypadło korzystnie ? Interesuje mnie  standart  do którego margines będu +- 10% jestem w stanie dołożyć ... i każdy inny też w zależności od swoich warunków...(lokalnych). I nie ważny projekt ,powierzchnia zabudowy czy coś innego (bo chodzi o samą płytę ,którą można czytelnie skalkulować tak jak na stronach Mega Thermu .....(skoro u nich można i ja mogę !)
 I jeszcze przypomnę Ci moje próby porównania z podłogówka  i Twoje  DODATKOWE SKŁADNIKI -  typu kominy  i inne dodatki nijak mające się do wszystkiego...
W TEMACIE WYCENY OD FIRMY - tutaj dziękuję potrzebne dane albo dostanę ,albo posłużę się innym przykładem w 100% pewnym ....,(nie mam podstaw by wierzyć)
 A propos - el_hogara - śmiem wątpić moje prawo -nie wysnuwaj zbyt daleko idących wniosków ..
 Nie wiem co lepsze? to co nazywacie trollowaniem (a ja próbą dotarcia do sedna ) czy marketingowe wazeliniarstwo ....

----------


## el_hogar

Podaję trochę szczegółów:

- domek DC P183 z biura Lipińskich
http://www.lipinscy.pl/pl/project/details/id/275
148 mkw to powierzchnia zabudowy bez ganku i tarasu :
-ściany: beton komórkowy
-strop: betonowy
-dachówka cementowa, lub ceramiczna.

Nie wydaje mi się, aby cena fundamentu była zaniżona. Wręcz wydaje mi się wysoka ...

Jednak po wzięciu pod uwagę wysokich i zmiennych wód gruntowych, braku perspektyw na gaz sieciowy oraz wrodzoną niechęć do zawodu palacza kotłowego wyszło mi, że ten system mi odpowiada.
Myślałem też o rozwiązaniu "Zakręconej Elfy", podobnym do obecnie prezentowanego przez MegaTherm, ale nie chcę przewodów wodnych wewnątrz fundamentu ;-(
Może to moje skrzywienie zawodowe, lecz każda rura która może pęknąć kiedyś pęknie. Niestety zgodnie z innym prawem, na ogół w najmniej odpowiednim momencie ....

Ostatniego stwierdzenia proszę jednak nie traktować jako merytorycznego głosu w dyskusji   :oops:  

Szczerze pozdrawiam WSZYSTKICH jawnych dyskutantów,  licząc na wyjście z podziemia pozostałych  :Wink2: 

Zbyszek

----------


## owp

W modelowym domu 145m2 fundamentu legalett kosztuje 65,5 tys netto
http://www.pref-dom.pl/dom_modelowy/cennik.asp

----------


## Browar

> Lakusz zanim zaczniesz tryumfować  zastanów się ..........
> Pod uwagę biorę 100 m2 płyty by było to czytelne - a TY MAKSYMALNIE ZACIEMNIASZ OBRAZ  dodajesz te swoje x komponenty by co wypadło korzystnie ? Interesuje mnie  standart  do którego margines będu +- 10% jestem w stanie dołożyć ... i każdy inny też w zależności od swoich warunków...(lokalnych). I nie ważny projekt ,powierzchnia zabudowy czy coś innego (bo chodzi o samą płytę ,którą można czytelnie skalkulować tak jak na stronach Mega Thermu .....(skoro u nich można i ja mogę !)
>  I jeszcze przypomnę Ci moje próby porównania z podłogówka  i Twoje  DODATKOWE SKŁADNIKI -  typu kominy  i inne dodatki nijak mające się do wszystkiego...
> W TEMACIE WYCENY OD FIRMY - tutaj dziękuję potrzebne dane albo dostanę ,albo posłużę się innym przykładem w 100% pewnym ....,(nie mam podstaw by wierzyć)
>  A propos - el_hogara - śmiem wątpić moje prawo -nie wysnuwaj zbyt daleko idących wniosków ..
>  Nie wiem co lepsze? to co nazywacie trollowaniem (a ja próbą dotarcia do sedna ) czy marketingowe wazeliniarstwo ....


I tutaj się zgodzę z Martiną…

Cenę za 100m2 da się skalkulować niezależnie od projektu (jeżeli bierzemy pod uwagę domy jednorodzinne a nie budynki wielokondygnacyjne czy hale magazynowe). Z tego co sam doświadczyłem Legalett robi standardowo płyty grubości 20 cm, słupy i kominy nie mają większego znaczenia gdyż gdy takowe występują i maja „znaczne obciążenie” L. projektuje dodatkowe zbrojenie. Sam o to kilka razy dopytywałem bo bałem się jak zachowa się płyta pod kominem. Dostałem odpowiedź że jeżeli mam kominy systemowe (np. schiedela) to obciążenie jest niewielkie i nie ma potrzeby dodatkowego zbrojenia. W przypadku kominów np. z cegły pełnej projektant może odpowiednio zaprojektować  dodatkowe zbrojenie, ewentualnie stopy.

Dodatkowe zbrojenie nie zwiększy kosztu całej płyty więcej niż te wspomniane 10% więc tak czy siak ceny można porównywać. Trzeba jednak odjąć koszt agregatów, termostatów itp.  z wyceny L. 

Do mnie w L przemówił system ogrzewania powietrzem a nie „wodą”, czy kablem grzewczym gdyż nie ma praktycznie możliwości wystąpienia awarii typu pęknięta rura i wyciek wody czy przepalenie przewodu , a nie wyobrażam sobie za jakiś czas zrywania podłogi i kucia w płycie w celu usunięcia awarii… 

Co do donosów Piotra O. na Martinę to… szkoda słów! Uważam, że mimo sposobu wypowiadania się i „mordobicia w stu odsłonach”  :wink:  wreszcie coś się dzieje w tym wątku i nawet zajrzały tu nowe osoby!   :big grin:   Może ciężko się czyta wątek pełen personalnych potyczek ale jak się go przejrzy od początku (zanim Martina tu dotarła, a nawet ja) to wyraźnie widać że najczęściej „personalne potyczki” ciągnął nie kto inny tylko pan Piotruś… Oczywiście  on tego nie zauważa ale to tyle o Piotrusiu bo zaraz na mnie pójdzie donos    :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam i życzę sobie i wszystkim  - mniej osobiście więcej na temat!

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

_wyraźnie widać że najczęściej „personalne potyczki” ciągnął nie kto inny tylko pan Piotruś… Oczywiście on tego nie zauważa ale to tyle o Piotrusiu bo zaraz na mnie pójdzie donos_
Drogi Browarze (a może wolisz Browarku  :smile:  ),
zapomniałeś dodać czemu to ciągnął - na przykład w Twoim przypadku. Zauważam, zauważam i wcale nie jest to dla mnie miłe tak nadstawiać karku, ale czasem ktoś musi, by głupoty wyszły na jaw.  :smile:  Oczywizda nadużywasz słowa - donos, by mi znów dokuczyć...  :sad: 
Po czasie pozostają pogodne wspomnienia.    :Lol:  

Czytałeś zapewne o termostatach do kominka. Polecam wymianę jeśli jest taka potrzeba. Ela i Marek mając taki wkład jak Twój to pewnie przetestują.
Myślę, że odzysk 4kW w przypadku "mojego" wymiennika wart jest przyzwyczajenia do kominkowego szumu w salonie. Czas i rachunki pokażą.
Tobie proponuje więc, bo jesteś jeszcze przed wykonaniem kominka, zapytanie Legalett Gdańsk czy możesz zamienić swój na ten "mój" bardziej oszczędny (za tzw. niewielką dopłatą lub nie  :smile:  ).
No to było wedle życzenia - _mniej osobiście więcej na temat!_ 
Dziękuję za życzenia.
Pozdrawiam serdelecznie, pogodnego świętowania - Twoje zdrowie Browar

PS Prosiłem już tutaj - mam już swoje prawie 50 lat i wolę jak pisze się do mnie, a tym bardziej o mnie: Piotr, Piotrze; a nie "mały" Piotrusiu (mam 190 cm i posturę "misia"   :Lol:  ).

----------


## Browar

> PS Prosiłem już tutaj - mam już swoje prawie 50 lat i wolę jak pisze się do mnie, a tym bardziej o mnie: Piotr, Piotrze; a nie "mały" Piotrusiu (mam 190 cm i posturę "misia"   ).


Eee tam... obrażasz się jak Piotruś to będziesz Piotruś... a co do postury misia to kiedyś widziałem Cię na jakimś zdjęciu w gazecie i misia to Ty nie przypominasz chyba, że koralgola  (jakieś 1,60 i z 60 kg)   :Lol:  Chyba że to był photoshop   :ohmy:  

Pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Elu i Marku, rozmawiałem z Panem Wojtkiem i potwierdza zmianę termostatów na ustawione o niższej temp. Można to "na oko" zrobić samemu. Ale radzi skontaktować się z L., to wyślą ustawione laboratoryjnie na 50 st. C.


Dzięki za pomoc... Już piszemy do L. - damy znać, jak skończyła się cała operacja  :smile:

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Napisał Piotr O.
> 
>  Elu i Marku, rozmawiałem z Panem Wojtkiem i potwierdza zmianę termostatów na ustawione o niższej temp. Można to "na oko" zrobić samemu. Ale radzi skontaktować się z L., to wyślą ustawione laboratoryjnie na 50 st. C.
> 
> 
> Dzięki za pomoc... Już piszemy do L. - damy znać, jak skończyła się cała operacja


Czy ktoś pisał, że L. ma problem z odpisywaniem na maile? Hm... Napisaliśmy do nich pierwszy raz w historii i otrzymaliśmy odpowiedź w kilkanaście godzin. Może mamy szczęście?  :smile: 

A wracając do tematu - jutro L. wyśle nam - bezpłatnie - nowe termostaty (ustawione na 50 stopni), a my w zamian mamy odesłać te, które mamy teraz zamontowane (80 stopni). Damy znać, czy L. dotrzymał słowa.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> A co uszkodzeń styropianu napisałem juz jasno wcześniej...
> a tu cytat z mojego postu:
> _Dziś zauważyłem wokół swojego domu głównie od strony północnej wydrążone przez myszy dziury w piasku w odleglosci 10-20cm od cokołu. Przekopalem 7 otworów i okazalo się, ze myszy przegryzly sie przez warstwe piasku i styropian ułozony wokół cokolu. Dalej zrobily podkop pod chudym betonem  i dalej do góry w gryzły sie w styropian._ 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Mariusz - rzuciłeś temat, więc prosimy: zakończ go! Czekamy - i pewnie nie tylko my - na zdjęcia. Chcielibyśmy się dowiedzieć, co nam ew. grozi. O ile grozi... 

Czekamy.

----------


## tomek131

Jakoś tak żyję nadzieją ,że L i praefa zejdą z chmur z cenami, ale chyba nie ma co liczyć.Fragment postu o praefie z dzisiaj:

Tak, wiem. Nawet dzwoniłem tam dzisiaj. Tyle, że oni stawiają gotowe ściany zrobione według projektu. W dodatku za koszmarne pieniądze.

A styro ,jak będę po zimie wyjmował z drzwi to wam wkleję zdjęcia co siedzi w takim styro (robactwo) i co z niego zostaje (sypiący sie proszek w ilości jakichś 60% objętości pierwotnej).Po 3latach

----------


## mariusz d.

Witam, 

Ton Waszych wypowiedzi zaczyna mnie drażnić "ela_marek_luszowice" Nie każdy ma tyle czasu by śledzić codziennie forum muratora i udowadniać za wszelką cenę swoja prawdomówność niedowiarkom takim jak Wy. Napisałem wcześniej, że jak znajdę czas to wkleję zdjęcia. Pozatym zdjęcia niczego nie zalatwią bo nie będą na tyle wyrażne by pokazać co dokladnie dzieje sie pod płytą. Musialbym zrobić dość duży wykop aby wczołgać się pod opaskę cokołu i dokładnie stwierdzić co tam myszy narozrabiały. Na to nie mam czasu ani ochoty przy takiej a nie innej pogodzie która nas ostatnio nie rozpieszcza w moim rejonie. Narazie stwierdzam organoleptycznie (namacalnie tymi oto ręcyma :smile:  że jest spora dziura i trociny ze styropianu. Jak nie wierzycie, to cierpliwie poczekajcie a jesli jesteście dalej niecierpliwi i niewierzycie to zapraszam na oględziny...tylko żeby nie bylo wam głupio jak niejakiemu " niewiernemu Tomaszowi" Co do przyjazdu to proszę wcześniej o kontakt (tel.517 968 97 :cool:  żeby nie było, że ściemniam i jestem anonimowy. Jak się okaże, że kłamię lub wprowadzam w błąd to poktywam koszty...

_Tak, każdy wie Ale pytanie czy masz pewność, że chwyciły się styropianu? Czy podrążyły sobie tylko korytarze, coś skrobnęły styro i tyle... Stąd prośba o fotki_ 
_Mariusz - rzuciłeś temat, więc prosimy: zakończ go! Czekamy - i pewnie nie tylko my - na zdjęcia. Chcielibyśmy się dowiedzieć, co nam ew. grozi. O ile grozi... _ 
To ostatnie zdanie nie było miłe...
Pozdrawiam

Ps. Fotki zrobie jak będe miał odpowiedni aparat narazie nie ma sensu wklejać fotek z telefonu na ktorych niewiele widać.
http://www.glazurnicy.pl/potrzebny_g...k.html/u/7411/ teraz juz nie jestem anonimowy...[/i]

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Witam, 
> 
> Ton Waszych wypowiedzi zaczyna mnie drażnić "ela_marek_luszowice"


Jacy Ci Polacy są nerwowi. Po prostu odezwiesz się, a już... Ech...




> Nie każdy ma tyle czasu by śledzić codziennie forum muratora i udowadniać za wszelką cenę swoja prawdomówność niedowiarkom takim jak Wy. Napisałem wcześniej, że jak znajdę czas to wkleję zdjęcia.


Już pisaliśmy, zrobienie zdjęcia, to ok. 5 sekund, wrzucenie na stronę to minuta. Nie dziw się - rzucasz temat, który może powodować, że właśnie Twój L. nie będzie dobrze działał ii potem nagle znikasz. Więc jak mamy reagować? Nie dopytywać? Zostawić temat?




> Pozatym zdjęcia niczego nie zalatwią bo nie będą na tyle wyrażne by pokazać co dokladnie dzieje sie pod płytą. Musialbym zrobić dość duży wykop aby wczołgać się pod opaskę cokołu i dokładnie stwierdzić co tam myszy narozrabiały. Na to nie mam czasu ani ochoty przy takiej a nie innej pogodzie która nas ostatnio nie rozpieszcza w moim rejonie.


Gdyby nam tak myszki zrobiły, zrobilibyśmy to natychmiast!




> Narazie stwierdzam organoleptycznie (namacalnie tymi oto ręcyma że jest spora dziura i trociny ze styropianu. Jak nie wierzycie, to cierpliwie poczekajcie a jesli jesteście dalej niecierpliwi i niewierzycie to zapraszam na oględziny...tylko żeby nie bylo wam głupio jak niejakiemu " niewiernemu Tomaszowi" Co do przyjazdu to proszę wcześniej o kontakt (tel.517 968 97 żeby nie było, że ściemniam i jestem anonimowy. Jak się okaże, że kłamię lub wprowadzam w błąd to poktywam koszty...


Nie, nie mamy czasu na wycieczki po Polsce, ale dziękujemy za zaproszenie. Natomiast dziwi nas Twoja lekkomyślność  :smile:  Ale ok - nie będziemy Cię oceniać, nie mamy do tego prawa. Każdy traktuje swój dom po swojemu.

PS
Jaki masz pomysł na rozwiązanie problemu? Co jeżeli myszki uszkodziły Ci styropian? Bo zjeść go raczej nie zjadły...

----------


## Browar

> Już pisaliśmy, zrobienie zdjęcia, to ok. 5 sekund, wrzucenie na stronę to minuta. Nie dziw się - rzucasz temat, który może powodować, że właśnie Twój L. nie będzie dobrze działał ii potem nagle znikasz. Więc jak mamy reagować? Nie dopytywać? Zostawić temat?


Przecież wy nie „dopytujecie” tylko wręcz żądacie zdjęć, dowodów… Dajcie spokój facetowi. Jak będzie miał czas to wklei a jak nawet nie wklei to jego płyta nie wasza. Sprawdźcie sobie czy wam myszy nie wlazły a jak nie wlazły to się cieszcie… Masakra po prostu… Może Wy wkleicie maile wysłane do L z datą i godziną wysłania  i odpowiedź z L. z datą i godziną  odpowiedzi… ?   :Roll:  




> Napisał mariusz d.
> 
>  Pozatym zdjęcia niczego nie zalatwią bo nie będą na tyle wyrażne by pokazać co dokladnie dzieje sie pod płytą. Musiałbym zrobić dość duży wykop aby wczołgać się pod opaskę cokołu i dokładnie stwierdzić co tam myszy narozrabiały. Na to nie mam czasu ani ochoty przy takiej a nie innej pogodzie która nas ostatnio nie rozpieszcza w moim rejonie.
> 
> 
> Gdyby nam tak myszki zrobiły, zrobilibyśmy to natychmiast!


Gratulacje determinacji! Szukając dziurki po myszce podkopać płytę naruszając zagęszczenie pospółki ???   :ohmy:   Żeby wyżreć cały styropian to musiała by być jakaś zmutowana mysz!   :Lol:   Lepiej mim zdaniem wpuścić w otwory (jak najgłębiej się tylko da) piankę i zabezpieczyć cokół żeby kolejne myszy nie właziły i finał.   :cool:  




> Nie, nie mamy czasu na wycieczki po Polsce, ale dziękujemy za zaproszenie. Natomiast * dziwi nas Twoja lekkomyślność*   Ale ok - *nie będziemy Cię oceniać, nie mamy do tego prawa* . Każdy traktuje swój dom po swojemu.


Wcale nie oceniacie...; rozdwojenie jaźni jakieś?   :Confused:  A może to dlatego że jest Was dwoje?  :Wink2:  




> PS
> Jaki masz pomysł na rozwiązanie problemu? Co jeżeli myszki uszkodziły Ci styropian? Bo zjeść go raczej nie zjadły...


Pomysł podałem wyżej jak ktoś ma lepszy to niech napisze..

----------


## MCB

Browar: swego czasu w tym wątku pojawiły się alarmujące posty o zagrożeniu jakim są myszy i inne zwierzaki wygryzające nory w styropianie. Konkluzja było stwierdzenie, że budowanie na styropianie  :smile:  z góry skazane jest na katastrofę.
Nie dalej niż wczoraj pisał o tym tomek131.
Nic więc dziwnego, że gdy pojawił się pierwszy post potwierdzający ww. zagrożenie to chcemy znać jak najwięcej szczegółów, aby zabezpieczyć się przed ewentualnymi szkodami.

Moja płyta ma ponad rok. Kilka miesięcy temu poprawiałem opaskę styropianową w całości (o "jakości" jej wykonania pisałem wcześniej) i nie zauważyłem żadnych śladów gryzoni. Były tylko mrówki. Dodam, że nie mam jeszcze opaski z kostki. To, że nie ma żadnych uszkodzeń nie oznacza, że się nie mogą pojawić.
Tak więc bardzo proszę Mariusza, aby zrozumiał nasz niepokój i w miarę możliwości jak najszybciej pokazał fotki. Żeby nie było żadnych wątpliwości: nie kwestionuję prawdziwości jego spostrzeżeń.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## tomek131

Ela i Marek....cóż....oni już tacy są.Będą teraz godzinami wklejać po kawałku postu i prowadzić długie dysputy nad każdym wklejonym kawałkiem.
Chłopak napisał ,że myszy być może wlazły mu pod styropian który jest pod Legaletem bo widzi kanały na zewnątrz, ale wy oczywiście nie wierzycie ("gdzie napisaliśmy ,że nie wierzymy" - zaraz padnie pytanie.Ale wiemy wszyscy o co chodzi moi drodzy)Mnie też nie wierzyliście bo jakimś dziwnym cudem ubzduraliście sobie ,że Pref-bud zbudowal wam tanio domek (o czym wszyscy wiedzą ,że to bzdura).Mówiliście ,że zmyśliłem firmę , która może zbudować za około 2tys/metr stan deweloperski,gdzie Pref-bud 2800/metr ponad (fakt ,że firma mojego znajomego i fakt ,że nie specjalnie dobre, choć nie tragiczne mam zdanie o jakości tej firmy).Pytałem i krytycznie oceniałem pewne sprawy związane z Legalett , też się oburzaliście.Właśnie styropian pod płytą !!!!!
A chłopak jak normalny człowiek powiedział będą miał aparat i czas wkleję zdjęcia,choć slabo to będzie widać na zdjęciach.Nie wystarczyło to podał telefon wkleił swoje namiary i powiedział ,żebyście przyjechali, a wy roztrząsacie jego post po jednym zdaniu.To jest idiotyczne i drażniące.
Pisałem sto razy ,żeby uważać na takie wynalazki jak Legaleet i tym podobne oraz na firmy które dają gwarancję dłuższą niż historia ich istnienia.
Mariusz-dobrze sprawdż temat.Myszy potrafią wyrobić takie kanały w styropianie ,że zostaje go połowa objętości lub mniej i do tego pocięta jak wiórki kokosowe.Chyba,że jak kilku na tym forum wyznajesz zasadę-to jest L , nic na pewno się nie stanie bo to niemożliwe bo to L  :Lol:  Żarcik taki
W mojej ocenie nie ma najmniejszej szansy aby styropian pod płytą przetrwał 30lat i przydał się wtedy kiedy będzie najbardziej potrzebny,czyli wtedy gdy ze skromną emeryturką każdy będzie chciał jak najtaniej grzać.A tu się może okazać ,że chałupę trza będzie wtedy walić i nową budować (o ile sama się nie zwali)  :Lol:

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Może Wy wkleicie maile wysłane do L z datą i godziną wysłania  i odpowiedź z L. z datą i godziną  odpowiedzi… ?


A chcesz? Nie ma problemu...




> Gratulacje determinacji! Szukając dziurki po myszce podkopać płytę naruszając zagęszczenie pospółki ???


Ale kto tutaj o tym mówi? Człowieku... Sam Mariusz napisał, cytat: *Przekopalem 7 otworów i okazalo się, ze myszy przegryzly sie przez warstwe piasku i styropian ułozony wokół cokolu. Dalej zrobily podkop pod chudym betonem  i dalej do góry w gryzły sie w styropian.*.

Więc trochę już wytropił te myszy. Nie każemy mu robić 5-metrowego podkopu pod domem.  

I jeszcze raz - jeżeli ktoś pisze, że ma taki problem (bo to jest problem) i rzuca go na ogólnym forum pod dyskusję, wiedząc, iż już kiedyś ten temat się pojawił i wzbudzi wielkie emocje, to warto byłoby, aby pokazał o co chodzi. Bo nawet najlepszy opis nie zastąpi fotek. Ale rozumiemy Mariusza - nie ma czasu, zaprosił nas (z kolei my nie mamy czasu  :smile: , więc tematu nie ma. Uda mu się wrzucić fotki - będzie fajnie, nie uda - trudno.

Przepraszamy wszystkich, którzy odebrali nasze "żądania", jako zbyt napastliwe. Temat uważamy za zamknięty.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Ela i Marek....cóż....oni już tacy są.Będą teraz godzinami wklejać po kawałku postu i prowadzić długie dysputy nad każdym wklejonym kawałkiem.


Po raz 1896. złamałeś obietnicę. Miałeś już do nas (i o nas) nie pisać. Uśmiechnij się - do widzenia.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
_Lepiej mim zdaniem wpuścić w otwory (jak najgłębiej się tylko da) piankę i zabezpieczyć cokół żeby kolejne myszy nie właziły i finał._ 
Konkretna rada i tak trzymać, cała reszta na mój gust zbyt "czepialska"(taki już styl Autora - innym dokucza, a jak Mu to wykazać, to się nerwuje, oburza, wyśmiewa lub pokpiwa i znów się czepia  - a Ty się gościu domyśl, że może to tylko specyficzne żarty  :sad:  ).

Elu i Marku - rzeczywiście Wasze niektóre zdania można było odebrać jako ponaglenia, brak cierpliwości. Można było - mając dystans można było spokojniej, bez nerwów lub w ogóle nie odpisać.  :Smile: 

_Gratulacje determinacji! Szukając dziurki po myszce podkopać płytę naruszając zagęszczenie pospółki ???_
Gratulacje Browar - pudło.  :smile:  Szwedzi z Legalett podkopali, nie uszkodzili i wstawili... kamerkę, do obserwacji. Byli bardzo zdziwieni na wieść o naszym zapytaniu o mrówki i myszy. U nich tego nie stwierdzono, ale obiecali zbadać sprawę... kamerką.  :big grin: 

To o czym pisze Mariusz może się zdarzyć, *gdy cokoły nie są zabezpieczone* (np. mozaiką z Greenplastu), a dół warto zabezpieczyć smarując np. tzw. Abizolem.
Pisaliśmy już o tym na forum.
Ela i Marek dodatkowo podpowiadali położenie kostki wokół domu (np. tzw. odbojówki, na solidnej warstwie cementowej). Oczywiście jeśli nas na to stać.   :Confused:  
Podzielam zdanie Browara: _Żeby wyżreć cały styropian to musiała by być jakaś zmutowana mysz!_
Pozdrawim serdecznie życząc radosnych przygód w szczęśliwym dniu - 13.11 i do tego piątek.  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

MCB zagrożeniem są nie tylko myszy ale wszelkiego rodzaju robactwo które również drąży kanały w styropianie i tnie go na wiór

----------


## tomek131

Ela i Marek- obiecywałem tylko ,że nie będę pisał w waszym wątku - o najlepszej , najcudowniejszej,najtańszej firmie budwolanej  :Lol:

----------


## Browar

> _Gratulacje determinacji! Szukając dziurki po myszce podkopać płytę naruszając zagęszczenie pospółki ???_
> Gratulacje Browar - pudło.  Szwedzi z Legalett podkopali, nie uszkodzili i wstawili... kamerkę, do obserwacji. Byli bardzo zdziwieni na wieść o naszym zapytaniu o mrówki i myszy. U nich tego nie stwierdzono, ale obiecali zbadać sprawę... kamerką.


Ach ci Szwedzi...    :Roll:  Ja pisałem o podkopie żeby się "wczołgac pod opaskę" jak to napisał Mariusz, a nie o dziurce na kamerkę...




> cała reszta na mój gust zbyt "czepialska"(taki już styl Autora - innym dokucza, a jak Mu to wykazać, to się nerwuje, oburza, wyśmiewa lub pokpiwa i znów się czepia - a Ty się gościu domyśl, że może to tylko specyficzne żarty  ).


Twój "gust" mało mnie interesuje... O moim stylu się nie wypowiadaj bo Ty go nie masz wcale. Jak ktoś pisze że "nie będzie nikogo oceniał" choć jedno zdanie wcześniej właśnie to zrobił to albo ma problemy ze sobą, albo uczy się nieudolnej manipulacji od ciebie...   :big tongue:

----------


## Browar

> Napisał Browar
> 
> Może Wy wkleicie maile wysłane do L z datą i godziną wysłania  i odpowiedź z L. z datą i godziną  odpowiedzi… ?  
> 
> 
> A chcesz? Nie ma problemu...


Jak nie ma problemu to poproszę   :Wink2:

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Napisał ela_marek_luszowice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Browar
> 
> ...


Mówisz i masz  :smile:  Proszę...

Fragment naszego maila:


I odpowiedź Legalettu:

----------


## Browar

> Napisał Browar
> 
>  Gratulacje determinacji! Szukając dziurki po myszce podkopać płytę naruszając zagęszczenie pospółki ???
> 
> 
> Ale kto tutaj o tym mówi? Człowieku... *Sam Mariusz napisał*, cytat: Przekopalem 7 otworów i okazalo się, ze myszy przegryzly sie przez warstwe piasku i styropian ułozony wokół cokolu. Dalej zrobily podkop pod chudym betonem  i dalej do góry w gryzły sie w styropian.


Nie.w cytowanej przez Was wypowiedzi  Mariusz napisał: 



> Pozatym zdjęcia niczego nie zalatwią bo nie będą na tyle wyrażne by pokazać co dokladnie dzieje sie pod płytą. *Musiałbym zrobić dość duży wykop aby wczołgać się pod opaskę cokołu i dokładnie stwierdzić co tam myszy narozrabiały.* Na to nie mam czasu ani ochoty przy takiej a nie innej pogodzie która nas ostatnio nie rozpieszcza w moim rejonie.


na to Wy 




> Gdyby nam tak myszki zrobiły, zrobilibyśmy to natychmiast!


najpierw mieszacie wypowiedzi a potem: "_ Ale kto tutaj o tym mówi? Człowieku... "_  :Confused:

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> najpierw mieszacie wypowiedzi a potem: "_ Ale kto tutaj o tym mówi? Człowieku... "_


Nie mieszamy wypowiedzi. Dokładnie przekleiliśmy słowa Mariusza. A co do podkopu pod dom, chodziło nam o to, że sprawdzilibyśmy dokładnie co robią myszki. 

Ale skończmy już ten temat  :smile:  Przeprosiliśmy za zbytnią nachalność - koniec i kropka.

----------


## Browar

> Mówisz i masz  Proszę...
> 
> Fragment naszego maila:
> 
> 
> I odpowiedź Legalettu:


No i piknie!   :big grin:

----------


## Piotr O.

Browar! 
Widzę, że dziś masz swój szczególny dzień - pewnie z racji 13 w piątek.  :smile: 
Odstaw kufel jak piszesz do nas  :big grin: , bo jak  widać znów masz problemy z czytaniem (zdanie o mieszaniu wypowiedzi) i do tego Twoja specyficzna interpretacja naszych zdań znów wprowadza niepotrzebne zamieszanie na forum.
Po co prowokujesz, podnosisz poziom emocji, zarzucasz to czy tamto.

Ela i Marek napisali swoje zadnie tak jak umieli. Odbierasz im prawo do takiego wyrażania swoich myśli. Przeprosili, a Ty skomentowałeś nie lepiej: np. _rozdwojenie jaźni jakieś?_), _wręcz żądacie zdjęć, dowodów… Dajcie spokój facetowi._  
To jest Twoja interpretacja. Ładnie wyjaśnił Ci powód próśb Eli i Marka  MCB, a Ty zamiast zakończyć dalej swoje - bo chcesz aby było na wierzchu Twoje.

Czemu bawisz się w adwokata Mariusza? Przecież On sam odpisał Eli i Markowi tłumacząc jak odebrał ich list, a Oni przeprosili.
Oczekujesz by dali Mu spokój, ale nie dasz Im spokoju?
Po co takie zaczepki: _Jak będzie miał czas to wklei a jak nawet nie wklei to jego płyta nie wasza. Sprawdźcie sobie czy wam myszy nie wlazły a jak nie wlazły to się cieszcie…_  I kolejne niemiłe stwierdzenia: _Masakra po prostu…_

Odpowiedzieli i nie doszukują się w każdym słowie manipulacji, podstępu, a Ty jak widać niestety tak. Po co?
Chcesz awansować na trolla?
Daj sobie spokój.Chyba, że chcesz, o co Ciebie nie posądzam, aby pisać o Tobie w Twoim stylu: _to żałosne_ albo _ O moim stylu się nie wypowiadaj bo Ty go nie masz wcale, masakra_ itp.
Reasumując Browarze - jak Ciebie lubię tak proszę: kufel na bok... i spacerek lub drzemka.  :big grin:   :smile:  I wybacz, że trochę mocniej napisałem licząc, że to do Ciebie odpowiednio trafi (poprzedni list nie trafił).  :Confused:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Browar

I po co strzępisz jęzor? 
I tak nic nie trafi   :big tongue:  

ps.
do Ciebie też nic nie trafia więc może się napij   :Roll:

----------


## Browar

aaaa nie doczytałem   :oops:  

z piewm powrócę z wieczora i dopiero się zacznie RZEŹNIA!   :Lol:  

a teraz tonę w papierach mam zły humor więc się czepiam a że mi Luszowiccy podpadli "bo dowodów" chcą to napisałem co o tym myśle   :Confused:  

A ty Piotruś jesteś adwokatem ela_marek_luszowice? 

hmm... właśnie zauwazyłem że powinni mieć "roztrojenie" jaźni.  :Confused:  

to do wieczora!   :Wink2:

----------


## Piotr O.

_a teraz tonę w papierach mam zły humor więc się czepiam_
No to przyczynę już znamy. Jak więc masz zły humor z powodu tonięcia w papierach (współczuję, bo znam ten stan), to proponuję znajdź sobie inne koło ratunkowe, a nie odreagowywanie na forum.
Trzymaj się - na powierzchni, nie utoń.  :smile: 

PS A wieczór jak ma być "RZEŹNIĄ", to lepiej sobie odpuść, bo na co Ci to.
Już lepiej napisz: przepraszam za to, że z racji nadmiaru roboty papierkowej odstresowywałem się na forum.  :big grin: 
Wybór należy do Ciebie.  :smile:

----------


## MARTINA1

SOLIDARNOŚĆ BELFERSKA   :Lol:  
-zawsze się zastanawiałam jak się nazywa  jest taki rodzaj upierdliwości , której nie trawię ...
 W temacie styro kontra gryzonie (bo nie tylko myszy) istnieją ,,zdjęcia z realizacji " gdzieś w necie BAARDZO WYMOWNE ..
no cóż zwierzątka potrafią zadziwiać ..... .Potrafią drążąc tunele zrobić granulat ze styro.
 W  temacie cd. płyta i styropian
Od strony zewętrznej płyty pokrywa się siatką z włókna szklanego (wklejana na zaprawę klejową )
ALBO  tłoczoną folią hydroizolacyjną. Zapobiega to ZAGNIEŻDŻENIIU SIĘ GRYZONI  W STYROPIANIE .
TO takie myki ,które stosuje się w przypadku normalnych płyt fundamentowych bez ,,cudownych właściwości "...
(cytat z por.bud. nie wiem jakiego)
 DODATKOWO - ciekawe !
Gdy poziom wód gruntowych jest wysoki zwykłe styro (oprócz ekstrudowanego ) NIE JEST  polecane ze względu na pogorszenie właściwości ciepłochronnych (nasiąkanie )...
 TEN wasz  w L. to zwykły czy nie ?   :Roll: 

www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic542997.html
 Opis + zdjęcia mrówczej pracy.....

----------


## Bartosz32

Witam.

I bez odpowiedniego zabezpieczenia przed gryzoniami i mrówkami, można tylko płakać. Styropian w Legalecie jest standardowy. 
Byłem zdecydowany na podpisanie umowy z Legalettem, ale tego nie zrobiłem. Zrezygnowałem po rozmowie z panem Wojciechem i po konsultacjach między innymi z jednym z forumowiczów. Uważam, że Legalett jest to ciekawe rozwiązanie, ale tylko w określonych warunkach.
Nie wiem czy zauważyliście, jak wrzuci się hasło Legalett w Google to zawsze wyskakuję to forum na pierwszym lub drugim miejscu. Wydaje mi się, że jest cały czas pozycjonowane. A świadczy to tylko o jednym...
W przyszłym tygodniu podpisuje umowę na płytę fundamentową z inną firmą.
Mogę podzielić się doświadczeniami, ale raczej nie na tym forum.

Każde forum pozwala na zdobycie cennych informacji, ale na tym widać niestety naganiactwo.

Pozdrawiam,
Bartek

----------


## MARTINA1

Zgadzam się ! Ale pomóż ,daj innym szansę lub cień nadziei ....Ja wrzuciłam tu płytę    MEGA THERMU ..    Jest coś nowego ?

 To  pozycjonowanie strony - to usługa na zamówienie ?
 - jak to funkcjonuje ? 
 Sorry ,że tyle pytań od razu ,ale post był bardzo interesujący.

----------


## lakusz

Piotrze widzę że nie wytrzymałeś napięcia i doniosłeś o naszej korespondencji Panu W - mimo iż na to się nie godziłem, nie ładnie, 
A w kwestii formalnej, rozmowa oczywiście nie przyniosła żadnego rozwiązania  :sad:

----------


## Browar

> Piotrze widzę że nie wytrzymałeś napięcia i doniosłeś o naszej korespondencji Panu W - mimo iż na to się nie godziłem, nie ładnie, 
> A w kwestii formalnej, rozmowa oczywiście nie przyniosła żadnego rozwiązania


lakusz wyluzuj   :Lol:   Donosicielstwo to Piotruś jak widac ma we krwi... o moich wypowiedziach na forum też donosił oczywiście tylko po to by "dowiedzieć się u źródeł", "poznać wersje obu stron" itp   :Lol:   Na szczęście Pan Wojtek to człowiek na poziomie i sądzę że te donosy ma głęboko w... poważaniu   :Wink2:  

Nie jest to miłe ale cóż... taki już ten nasz Piotruś   :big tongue:

----------


## tomek131

Lakusz , to już powiedz skoro zacząłeś co było w tej korespondencji?Cała prawda o Legalett?Skoro min na jej podstawie Bartosz postanowił nie robić Legalettu?

----------


## tomek131

Sorry Lakusz mówiłeś do Piotra, a ja myślałem ,że do Bartosza.
Przy okazji ,ten styropian pod płytą Legalett przy jej koszcie to skandal.Co zrobią Ci którzy już mają Leglaett??Ilu zrobiło go przez naganianie na tym forum ?Jak np.Katarzyna , która teraz myśli co zrobić , może piec na węgiel podłączyć bo widzi ,że na prądzie chyba nie wyrobi

----------


## Browar

> SOLIDARNOŚĆ BELFERSKA   
> -zawsze się zastanawiałam jak się nazywa  jest taki rodzaj upierdliwości , której nie trawię ...
>  W temacie styro kontra gryzonie (bo nie tylko myszy) istnieją ,,zdjęcia z realizacji " gdzieś w necie BAARDZO WYMOWNE ..
> no cóż zwierzątka potrafią zadziwiać ..... .Potrafią drążąc tunele zrobić granulat ze styro.
>  W  temacie cd. płyta i styropian
> Od strony zewętrznej płyty pokrywa się siatką z włókna szklanego (wklejana na zaprawę klejową )
> ALBO  tłoczoną folią hydroizolacyjną. Zapobiega to ZAGNIEŻDŻENIIU SIĘ GRYZONI  W STYROPIANIE .
> TO takie myki ,które stosuje się w przypadku normalnych płyt fundamentowych bez ,,cudownych właściwości "...
> (cytat z por.bud. nie wiem jakiego)
> ...


Jaka znowu "solidarność belferska"   :ohmy:  masz mnie za belfra?   :Lol:   A co do siatki wklejonej na zaprawę klejową to mi właśnie L tak zrobił i to bez żadnej dopłaty więc chyba mają to w standardzie... ? (tu pytanie do pozostałych) Sprawdziłem dzisiaj i nie widać żadnych dziur ani dziurek więc chyba jest gitarka...  :ohmy:   Ja tam do niczego nie naganiam. Jak by były tańsze i sprawdzone alternatywy to zapewne wybrał bym tańszą.  Jak przy moich warunkach gruntowych dostałem wycene tradycyjnych fundamentów i do tego doliczyłem wylewkę +izolacja + grzejniki i instalacja CO (z projektu) to wyszło  tylko ciut drożej... ale u mnie jest woda na 45 cm więc nie mówię że każdemu L się opłaca.

----------


## Browar

> Sorry Lakusz mówiłeś do Piotra, a ja myślałem ,że do Bartosza.
> Przy okazji ,ten styropian pod płytą Legalett przy jej koszcie to skandal.Co zrobią Ci którzy już mają Leglaett??Ilu zrobiło go przez naganianie na tym forum ?Jak np.Katarzyna , która teraz myśli co zrobić , może piec na węgiel podłączyć bo widzi ,że na prądzie chyba nie wyrobi


A ja legalett grzeję z pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego i niedługo dostanę pierwszy rachuneczek za gaz to się pochwalę   :Wink2:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Bartoszu
Ciekawy temat poruszyłeś i ciekawy jestem co wiesz na temat pozycjonowania stron?
Jeśli w przypadku przez Ciebie opisanym mówić o „pozycjonowaniu” to jest ono dzięki temu, że piszemy o:
-	portalu W.M. „Murator” – setki tysiące listów w różnych wątkach, od ładnych kilku lat,
-	jedynym forum, na którym przez 6 lat ludzie piszą stale o swoich doświadczeniach z L.(to już 33 „strony”).
Forum się „pozycjonuje” dzięki aktywności na nim forumowiczów. 
I na koniec tego tematu tak pół żartem pół serio: Można rzec, że dzięki trollom ostatni rok jest rekordowy. Można nawet wysnuć z tego wniosek, że Oni jednak współpracują z L., by strona była na pierwszym miejscu.  :big grin: 

Fragment listu na forum do Ciebie z 16 Lutego 2009 23:28 
Bartosz napisał: _Nie mam doświadczenia z ogrzewaniem podłogowym w płytach fundamentowych, ale bedę sie upierał, że najlepszym rozwiazaniem są kable grzewcze._ 
A jednak wypowiadasz się tak zdecydowanie jak byś miał doświadczenie. Spróbuj z kablami i mam nadzieję, że za jakiś czas podzielisz się swoimi doświadczeniami z nami. Nie twierdzę, że nie masz racji tylko jak na dziś snujesz je na przypuszczeniach, a ja wolałbym rzeczywiste doświadczenia.
(...)
Teraz napisałeś:
_W przyszłym tygodniu podpisuje umowę na płytę fundamentową z inną firmą. Mogę podzielić się doświadczeniami, ale raczej nie na tym forum._
Szkoda, że nie chcesz tego zrobić tutaj. Może jednak za rok lub dwa zmienisz zdanie (?).

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
(już prawie nie piątek i nie 13  :smile:   )

PS1 O Dodzie i elektrodzie w związku z „sensacjami” mrówkowymi z forum poświęconego elektronice już pisaliśmy za sprawą Tomasza (m.in. list z 1 września 2009 11:45), więc szkoda się powtarzać (chyba, że M=T  :smile:  ). Przypomnę tylko, że zdjęcia dotyczą ścian, a nie fundamentu L. !

PS2 _Piotrze widzę że nie wytrzymałeś napięcia i doniosłeś o naszej korespondencji Panu W - mimo iż na to się nie godziłem, nie ładnie._ 
Co masz konkretnie na myśli Lakusz? Napisz dokładnie, a nie pomawiaj. Zapomniałeś, że rozmawiałem z p. Wojtkiem niedawno m.in. o termostatach, a temat Twój jest aktualny od 1,5 roku i niestety ciągle wraca – niekoniecznie za moją sprawą.
_A w kwestii formalnej, rozmowa oczywiście nie przyniosła żadnego rozwiązania _ 
Szkoda, ale przynajmniej była rozmowa, próbowaliście i to jest cenne...

PS3
_Jak np.Katarzyna , która teraz myśli co zrobić , może piec na węgiel podłączyć bo widzi ,że na prądzie chyba nie wyrobi_
Tomaszu powtarzasz już te "sensację" i bzdurę w kółko kilka razy i na różnych wątkach. Katarzyna nie ma takiego problemu i chyba nie upoważniła Ciebie do pisanie tego.

----------


## tomek131

Bartosz a moze przynajmniej napisz co konkretnie odwiodlo cie od zrobienia Legalett

----------


## MARTINA1

Solidarność belferska OKREŚLENIE TO- było   zastosowane w kontekście  P.O. i postów  ela_marek luszowice   :Wink2:  ,bo o ile tu tzw.,,mielenie "tematu  jest dokonywane w sposób ciągły ,to jeszcze nudny ,marudny  i bez polotu....   :cry:   :oops:   :Roll:  

 A TY Browar do tej słodkiej grupy nie należysz ....  :big grin:   z logiką nie masz problemów .....

* było to wyjaśnienie na zamówienie (prośbę )znając kolejność rzeczy i tok myślenia pewnie odwiedzimy cudny wątek dobrych obyczajów x 3 celem wzmocnienia efektu.....placebo.....

----------


## MARTINA1

P.O mrówki jak i inne gryzonie tudzież owady (osy ,szerszenie itp.) LUBIĄ STYRO NIEZALEŻNIE  od rodzaju i przeznaczenia ...Na zdjęciu było gniazdo z rozrzuconymi jajami ....
 P.O nie wyciągaj żadnych wniosków ,*bo to nie twoja specjalność* .......a i margines błędu tak duży że aż strach .....
 a kimże ty jesteś by każdemu na tym forum podawać co i jak ....? 
tak 
  - *OSTATNI ROK JEST REKORDOWY   - POCZYTNOŚĆ TEMATU WZROSŁA - ZAMÓWIEŃ  (pewnie)        SPADŁA .......* 

 *   ludzie mają szansę na odrobinę prawdy w temacie ...

----------


## MARTINA1

*Ponad 10 000 odsłon ! wow* 

- a wszystko to od czasu kiedy TOMEK 131  pojawił się w wątku.....

 BRAWA  -oblejmy to .......
CZYM KTO MOŻE I JAK CHCE  ja stawiam ...........
 każdemu wg gustu i zasług .....  
(tylko lojalnie uprzedzam niektórzy nie zasłużyli nawet na nic   :Lol:  )

----------


## MCB

> Przy okazji ,ten styropian pod płytą Legalett przy jej koszcie to skandal.Co zrobią Ci którzy już mają Leglaett??Ilu zrobiło go przez naganianie na tym forum ?Jak np.Katarzyna , która teraz myśli co zrobić , może piec na węgiel podłączyć bo widzi ,że na prądzie chyba nie wyrobi


Nie rozumiem w czym problem. Dlaczego czepiasz się legalettu?

Katarzyna pisała tak:
"Reasumując - legalett + docieplony, szczelny termosik = mały rachunek, legalett+ domek jak wyżej + wentylacja wszelkiego rodzaju = rachunek rośnie"

Równie dobrze mogła napisać tak:
Reasumując - ogrzewanie elektryczne + docieplony, szczelny termosik = mały rachunek, ogrzewanie elektryczne+ domek jak wyżej + wentylacja wszelkiego rodzaju = rachunek rośnie

Tu moje uwagi:
1. Wiadomo, że ogrzewanie elektryczne jest obecnie najdroższe (koszty eksploatacji).
2. Im więcej energii w sezonie trzeba dostarczyć tym różnica kwot przeznaczonych na ogrzewanie jest większa w stosunku do tańszego medium.
3. Dom na płycie legalett lub podobnej jest cieplejszy od domu na tradycyjnych fundamentach - brak mostków cieplnych).
4. Stwierdzenie Katarzyny jest prawdziwe jednakże dom bez wentylacji jest niemożliwy. Wentylacja musi być. Jeżeli instalacja WM kontroluje całość strumienia powietrza to warto zainstalować rekuperacje. W każdym jednak przypadku straty (czyli dodatkowe koszty ogrzewania) będą.
5. Katarzyna dopiero zaczyna ogrzewać. Musi nagrzać płytę, ściany, strop, odprowadzić wilgoć. Musi dostarczyć określoną ilość energii niezależnie od tego czy grzeje prądem czy innym medium.

MCB

Dodane:
Sprawdziłem, Katarzyna ma strop drewniany więc specjalnie ogrzewać go nie musi  :smile:  Powinna jednak dobrze zaizolować rury od rekuperacji. 12 stopni nawiewanego powietrza???

----------


## MARTINA1

Jakie to mądre.....
 MBC  na wszystko masz takie profesjonalne
 FIRMOWE  WYTŁUMACZENIE ...........

SPRZEDAWCA MARZEŃ -tak się to od tej ładniejszej strony nazywa...........


 Podsumowanie :

- katarzyna3p ,jak oszczędzać chce niech KUPI  rekuperację ....

- i niech nie zapomina ,że urządzenie  bezobsługowe ma 

- i prąd najdroższy jest.....(tu nikt jej pewnie poza P.O. nie czarował)

 A TAK W OGÓLE TO :  powinna wiedzieć to wszystko wcześniej -po to jest to forum  i między wierszami czytać KAŻDY umie 

 ŚWIĘTUJMY DALEJ....

----------


## MCB

MARTINA1: o co Ci chodzi? Nie rozumiem Twojego postu.

tomek131 napisał, że Katarzyna namówiona przez naganiaczy z tego forum zakupiła Legalett a teraz płaci horrendalne rachunki.
Zwróciłem uwagę, że po pierwsze za wcześnie na wyciąganie wniosków co do kosztów ogrzewania ze względu na rozruch całej instalacji, po drugie przy nawiewie dużych ilości powietrza o temperaturze 12 stopni nie ma co liczyć na niskie koszty ogrzewania. I tyle. Poczekajmy, aż Katarzyna przedstawi dane z dłuższego okresu ogrzewania. 

W tej chwili jestem na podobnym etapie. Uruchomiłem ogrzewanie, płyta powoli się rozgrzewa. 
Podaję dane:

3 agregaty 5kW każdy po 1 godzinie w nocnej taryfie.
Dziennie kosztuje to 4,83 PLN brutto.
Miesięcznie (30 dni) 145 PLN brutto (160 z abonamentem).
Temperatura w domu 14st.

*** Dodano:
grzeję na razie od mniej więcej tygodnia. Kwota miesięczna podana orientacyjnie (30x4,83).  Nie wiem czy nie będę musiał wydłużyć/skrócić czasu ogrzewania. Na razie nie mam termostatów. Ekipa od ociepleń na pewno wychłodzi dom (: 
Tak więc z tych danych proszę nie wyciągać przedwczesnych wniosków!
***


Do zrobienia: 
- uzupełnienie izolacji części stropu i wieńca.
- dodatkowe zaizolowanie przewodów rekuperacji.
- zrobienie 2 drzwi na poddasze. Obecnie są to tylko kawałki sklejki.
- zaizolowanie szczelin przy podłodze w 2 oknach tarasowych i drzwiach wejściowych (wieje na odcinku 7m).

Jeszcze taka uwaga: o ile się nie mylę to Katarzyna grzeje w "standardowej" taryfie. Zapotrzebowanie określiła na trochę ponad 4kWh.  To by się zgadzało gdyż dostała 2 agregaty po 4kw każdy, aby można było zabezpieczyć grzanie tylko w II taryfie. W swoim domku wyliczyłem zapotrzebowanie na 5kwh (tylko dla parteru i z rekuperacją). Nie zdecydowałem się na korzystanie ze "standardowej" taryfy.

Proszę Cię o udzielenie jasnej odpowiedzi czy pisząc:

"FIRMOWE WYTŁUMACZENIE ...........
SPRZEDAWCA MARZEŃ -tak się to od tej ładniejszej strony nazywa..........."

sugerujesz, że jestem pracownikiem lub współpracownikiem firmy L.?

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Skądże znowu ,co za pomysł ?
Odniosłam się właśnie do postu Tomek 131  ...
Sprzedawcy marzeń - odnośnie  technik  sprzedażowych  odnoszącymi się do naszych marzeń ,pragnień .... czyli domek jak marzenie *
*nie wszystko w wycenie...........
 Poza dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności skargi na moją osobę (P.O I TY) nic nie sugeruję...W temacie firmowe wytłumaczenie odnoszę się sposobu przekazywania informacji ....ze względu na styl. 
 Odnośnie pracowników to cały czas o brakach kadrowych tu nawijają ,jest ich na etacie tak  z 2 + sekretarka , a reszta to pewnie wolontariusze z zakonu   :Lol:  
 WIĘC nie  sugeruję ,że Jesteś  pracownikiem lub współpracownikiem....

----------


## MCB

Dziękuję za konkretną odpowiedź  :smile: 

Co do skargi to wiesz co zadecydowało. Twoje posty mnie raziły, ale nie reagowałem tym bardziej, że sprawa powinna się rozstrzygnąć pomiędzy Tobą a Piotrem.

Co do stylu to już taki jest.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

I wszystko w temacie .A faktem jest styl masz bardzo charakterystyczny  i zupełnie odmienny od mojego...(przynajmniej nikt nie pomyli).  :big grin:

----------


## Bartosz32

Jeżeli mówimy o ogrzewaniu elektrycznym to nadal uważam, ze ogrzewanie kablami grzewczymi jest lepsze od systemu Legalett. Byłem, widziałem, oglądałem obydwa systemy. Zdecydowałem, że nie będę robił ogrzewania na prąd. Powód chyba jest jasny dla wszystkich. 
Drogi Piotrusiu Panie mogę oczywiście opisać swoje dośwaidczenia na tym forum, ale wieokrotnie były uwagi, że to forum dotyczy doświadczeń Legalett.
Możesz jaśniej odnośnie czego za rok lub dwa może zmienię zdanie? Chyba jesteś naprawdę zafiksowany na punkcie Legalettu   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam,
Bartek

----------


## MARTINA1

Fajnie ,że się odezwałeś.*TEN WĄTEK może i był na zamówienie* , ALE  już tak do końca nie jest . Od ochów  i achów jest tu cała brygada, ludzi z trzeźwym spojrzeniem mniej . Doświadczenia jak Twoje (z uzasadnieniem) są tu bardzo potrzebne i o wiele bardziej cenne niż to co mielono tu przez kilka lat. Nowe spojrzenia ,nowe możliwości ,opinie jak masz wrzucaj . I dodam jeszcze poleć innym  ...
 Tylko tak poprawimy naszą szarą rzeczywistość -(kłamstwa ,obłudy ,marketingowych zabiegów i nabijania w butelkę )
 P.O. swoimi ,,cennymi uwagami " niech sobie pokój wytapetuje ...a zwracanie uwagi zachowa też dla innych . 
Tytuł jest celowo zmanipulowany by wywrzeć takie a nie inne wrażenie i by Ci ,którzy mogą mieć wątpliwości nie mieli szans odezwania się ,bo RZEKOMO nie mają w temacie nic do powiedzenia fundamentu nie posiadając .........
*NIC GORSZEGO JAK BŁĘDNE ZAŁOŻENIA* ...
 więc WITAJ  i pisz ...  :big grin:

----------


## MCB

> Jeżeli mówimy o ogrzewaniu elektrycznym to nadal uważam, ze ogrzewanie kablami grzewczymi jest lepsze od systemu Legalett.


Trudny wybór.
Plusy:
Kablami prościej, brak elementów ruchomych - mniej awaryjne.
Jaka jest żywotność kabla? Na wszelki wypadek można dać zapasowe.
Minusy:
Jak wylać płytę, żeby nie uszkodzić kabli?
No i grzanie tylko prądem.

Powód dlaczego nie zdecydowałeś się na ogrzewanie prądem?
Może być tylko jeden: rachunek ekonomiczny dla Twojego przypadku.

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Zastanawiam się w jakim celu tak troszczą się niektórzy o KatarzynęP?
Wypowiedzi M i T wskazują na chęć udowodnienia, że popełniła wraz z Mężem błąd decydując się na dom z L.  
MCB w prosty sposób tłumaczy, że tak nie jest i ma rację.
Dla tych pierwszych mam złą wiadomość.
Oboje są zadowoleni z tego przede wszystkim, że mieszkają wreszcie na swoim. A ponieważ nie mają jeszcze wykończonego domu (uzupełnienie ocieplenia, zrobienie podbitki, wykończenia wnętrz, wyposażenie...) i grzeją tylko *w taryfie przemysłowej*, to wcale się nie dziwią, że licznik kręci szybko i... po prostu starają się oszczędzać. 
W planach pierwotnych  L. miał u nich być opalany głównie drewnem i taka zmiana jest nadal aktualna - planowana na wiosnę, bo L. jest do tego przygotowany.
Pisze o tym, bo Katarzyna podobnie jak Jej Mąż ciężko pracują i nie mają czasu na pisanie, a śmieją się z tego, co tu niektórzy wypisują.
Proponuję więc dać Im spokój i zająć się własnymi sprawami - na przykład przygotowaniami do zimy. Dzisiejszy ciepły dzień dobrze temu służył.

Na koniec jeszcze jedna ważna moim zdaniem myśl. *Ci, którzy wybudowali swój dom, często pierwszy w życiu,  pisząc o swoich doświadczeniach są radośni, życzliwi, gotowi dzielić się swoją radością z innymi. To jest zupełnie naturalne.*  Pięknym tego przykładem są wspomniani wyżej Państwo P., Ela wraz Markiem oraz wielu innych, których można by długo wymieniać, bo w ciągu 6 lat tych wartościowych wpisów różnych osób było tu już bardzo dużo.
Natomiast nie jest naturalne doszukiwanie się w tym marketingu, oszustw, spiskowej teorii dziejów, itp. A tak zachowują się niestety Ci, którzy nie potrafią zrozumieć autentycznej radości z wybudowania własnego domu. Ci, którzy nie chcą zauważyć listów osób zadowolonych z decyzji wyboru L. tylko szukają: "co by tu złego znaleźć, jak wykazać się swoimi racjami...", co najlepiej obrazuje wypowiedź Martiny1 w odpowiedzi na list MCB:
_Niestety nie jest tak jak piszesz . A tak jak ja._
Może to więc jest u niektórych zazdrość, zawiść czy inny problem wewnętrzny...?
Dobrej niedzieli wszystkim życzę

----------


## Bartosz32

Żywotność dobrych kabli grzewczych to dobre kilkadziesiąt lat. Są kable nadal grzejące z początku XX wieku. Takie kable są trwałym elementem i watpię aby zostały uszkodzone przy wylewaniu betonu. Można też wylać beton na dwa razy.
Nie jest to jedyny powód. Po prostu nie chcę ograniczać się tylk do prądu.

Na życzenie Piotra, podzielę się swoimi doświadczeniami. Chociaż lepiej będzie założyć nowy temat. Jak uważacie?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MARTINA1

Do Bartosz32 pisz tutaj ,a fajny dziennik i tak możesz założyć...
Do P.O.
*Odnośnie wytłumaczenia RADOŚCI płynącej z posiadania domu ... z powodu  zaistniałego  u ciebie faktu  nieustającej radości datującej się od 2004* ZADAM DRAŻLIWE PYTANIE - byłeś wcześniej bezdomy ? czy mieszkałeś w szałasie ?

- katarzyna3p pewnie jeszcze coś napisze...,,planowana" zmiana na opalanie drewnem po pół roku ? FAJNE ...
- dziwne jest że zawsze próbujesz występować w czyimś imieniu...

-ODNOŚNIE eli_marek luszowice - niestety zmieniam zdanie TOMEK131 miał rację PROPAGANDA  GRUBYMI NIĆMI SZYTA - dziennik zatrzymał się na etapie wklejania adresów firm internetowych   pod hasłem ochrony prywatności ....FAKTEM JEST,że dzielą się doświadczeniem tylko w tym temacie ...
 P.O Problemów doszukuj się u siebie . Zawiść i zazdrość nie są cechą u mnie występującą (wiedzą o tym moi znajomi). Zresztą jakbyś logicznie pomyślał to nie masz nic co chciałabym mieć -począwszy od paskudnego wazelinującego świętobliwego charakteru skończywszy na domu ,który oceniając tylko twą sygnaturkę po prostu brzydki jest i razi moje poczucie estetyki .Napiszesz kwestia gustu -pewnie ,ale twój mi nie odpowiada i nazywam rzeczy po imieniu...Zastanowiłabym się w twoim przypadku nad sobą ,ale wiem że pewnych rzeczy się po prostu nie zauważa (jak  się choruje).....

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

No to kolejny raport zużycia prądu na L. w naszym domu  :smile: 

Za trzy dni minie miesiąc od rozruchu systemu: zużyliśmy dokładnie 851 kWh. Zima na razie nie była mroźna (choć większość nocy to temperatury ujemne, wiemy coś o tym, bo pan Daniel od prac wykończeniowych nie może się wstrzelić przez aurę w położenie płytek na werandzie).

Licząc, że przez pierwsze trzy dni "straciliśmy" 275 kWh, to na razie nie jest źle. Czekamy na zimę  :smile: 

PS
W kominku w tym okresie paliliśmy tylko dwa razy. Raz tak mocno, że L. się włączył na chwilę. Drugi raz bez uruchomienia L.

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> ODNOŚNIE eli_marek luszowice - niestety zmieniam zdanie TOMEK131 miał rację PROPAGANDA  GRUBYMI NIĆMI SZYTA - dziennik zatrzymał się na etapie wklejania adresów firm internetowych   pod hasłem ochrony prywatności ....FAKTEM JEST,że dzielą się doświadczeniem tylko w tym temacie ...


Napisaliśmy już to kiedyś Tomkowi... Najwidoczniej tak masz, że po prostu zazdrościsz komuś, kto zdecydował się postawić własny dom. Co do naszego Dziennika - oczywiście, że powoli dobiega końca. Jak doskonale wiesz nie będziemy pokazywać zdjęć z prac wykończeniowych i wyglądu domu od wewnątrz (za kilka dni kończymy już "wykończeniówkę"), bo internetowy "Big Brother" ma jakieś granice. Zwłaszcza, jak się widzi takich ludzi, jak Ty, którzy mają za nic innych i każdego i wszędzie mieszają z błotem! Nie jesteś godna, aby widzieć COKOLWIEK z naszego prywatnego życia.

Co do sklepów... Gdybyś kupowała tyle rzeczy w internecie, co my w ostatnim okresie, to wiedziałabyś doskonale, że nie jest wcale łatwo trafić na normalny sklep, który profesjonalnie podchodzi do klienta. Dlatego założyliśmy listę białą i czarną. Jeżeli komuś to pomoże to fajnie. 

Idąc Twoim tropem, należy ZAWSZE krytykować wszystko dookoła. Bo kilka dobrych słów od razu stajesz się naganiaczem. Mieliśmy kiedyś Fiata Punto. Przez 5 lat nas nigdy nie zawiódł, super się jeździło, był ekonomiczny. W Twojej nomenklaturze mamy podpisaną umowę (oczywiście TAJNĄ!) z Fiatem. Opanuj się, bo wpadniesz w paranoję. A stąd już nie jest daleko do pewnego miejsca.

Ktoś się tam "cieszył" powyżej, że wątek bije rekordy popularności dzięki Tobie głównie. Może i bije, ale co z tego skoro 99% postów dotyczy paranoicznych problemów kilku osób, a nie dotyczy wymiany prawdziwych doświadczeń.

----------


## MARTINA1

Przygotowuję się do budowy domu . Problemem jest dla mnie jego wielkość ...-dopasowanie do rodziny
nie względy finansowe ..
Wasze wytłumaczenie odnośnie zazdrości jest powieleniem argumentów P.O i tyle - bo wspólnych rzeczy to pewnie macie więcej ......
A w temacie mieszania z błotem -każdemu wg zasług wyznaję  taką zasadę .Bardzo dramatyczne i śmieszne  zarazem jest to hasło o godności i waszym życiu prywatnym . Nie napiszę i w 2 stronę ,bo są ludzie z którymi się nie zadaję  i podpadacie pod ten paragraf (po bliższym zapoznaniu tu na forum).Strzelanie fochów ,zła interpretacja i brak umiejętności wyciągania ogólnych wniosków ....to tyle o was.Przykładem niech będą   te sklepy internetowe.Niestety nie jestecie w stanie iść żadnym tropem ,bo myślenie kategoriami   ,,odtąd -dotąd " wam przeszkadza.
Biorąć po uwagę doświadczenia i ,,prawdziwe doświadczenia" skupię  się na tych pierwszych .
Odnośnie paranoi  tudzież innych chorob tutaj sugerowanych mi i Tomkowi131- wasz i P.O. problem polega na tym, że w życiu posługujemy się logiką ,na sentymenty i naiwność z naszej strony też nie ma co liczyć i to co się wam najbardziej nie podoba to to,że JAK MAMY WĄTPLIWOŚCI TO STARAMY SIĘ POZNAĆ RZECZ Z KAŻDEJ STRONY - co samo w sobie należy do naturalnego procesu poznawczego i TYLKO u osób nie odpornych na manipulację i zmanipulownych budzi opór ze względu na  zaburzenie OBRAZU tego z czym się utożsamiają ...*
* w tych konkretnych przypadkach dochodzą jeszcze inne powiązania

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Przygotowuję się do budowy domu . Problemem jest dla mnie jego wielkość ...-dopasowanie do rodziny
> nie względy finansowe ..
> Wasze wytłumaczenie odnośnie zazdrości jest powieleniem argumentów P.O i tyle - bo wspólnych rzeczy to pewnie macie więcej ......
> A w temacie mieszania z błotem -każdemu wg zasług wyznaję  taką zasadę .Bardzo dramatyczne i śmieszne  zarazem jest to hasło o godności i waszym życiu prywatnym . Nie napiszę i w 2 stronę ,bo są ludzie z którymi się nie zadaję  i podpadacie pod ten paragraf (po bliższym zapoznaniu tu na forum).Strzelanie fochów ,zła interpretacja i brak umiejętności wyciągania ogólnych wniosków ....to tyle o was.Przykładem niech będą   te sklepy internetowe.Niestety nie jestecie w stanie iść żadnym tropem ,bo myślenie kategoriami   ,,odtąd -dotąd " wam przeszkadza.
> Biorąć po uwagę doświadczenia i ,,prawdziwe doświadczenia" skupię  się na tych pierwszych .
> Odnośnie paranoi  tudzież innych chorob tutaj sugerowanych mi i Tomkowi131- wasz i P.O. problem polega na tym, że w życiu posługujemy się logiką ,na sentymenty i naiwność z naszej strony też nie ma co liczyć i to co się wam najbardziej nie podoba to to,że JAK MAMY WĄTPLIWOŚCI TO STARAMY SIĘ POZNAĆ RZECZ Z KAŻDEJ STRONY - co samo w sobie należy do naturalnego procesu poznawczego i TYLKO u osób nie odpornych na manipulację i zmanipulownych budzi opór ze względu na  zaburzenie OBRAZU tego z czym się utożsamiają ...*
> * w tych konkretnych przypadkach dochodzą jeszcze inne powiązania


Przeczytałaś w ogóle swój wpis? Bo to jakaś NOWOMOWA  :smile:  Nie komentujemy i od tej pory z Tobą już nie rozmawiamy. Wolimy przeznaczyć wolny czas na ciekawsze zajęcia. Do widzenia!

----------


## MARTINA1

Jak widać argumenty mówią same za siebie ,szkoda że nie zauważyliście, że wasze posty ,,komentowałam " wyjątkowo rzadko - bo nie było czego ....

----------


## tomek131

Ja zauważam taką prawidłowość ,że zawsze czy to na forach czy w artykułach sponsorowanych inwestorzy broniący danej opcji czy danego rozwiązania jak niepodległości są właścicielami małych i tanich domków.Z czego to wynika?

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Ja zauważam taką prawidłowość ,że zawsze czy to na forach czy w artykułach sponsorowanych inwestorzy broniący danej opcji czy danego rozwiązania jak niepodległości są właścicielami małych i tanich domków.Z czego to wynika?


To tak na koniec... Ani razu nie broniliśmy L., że to wspaniały system. Z prostej przyczyny. Zdecydowaliśmy się na niego, grzejemy dopiero od miesiąca, jeszcze tam nawet nie mieszkamy, więc nie wiemy jak to będzie działało. Ale oczywiście Ty z Martiną i tak wiecie lepiej - jesteśmy marketingowcami. I tak będziecie nam wmawiać, że zachwalamy L., chociażbyśmy go krytykowali. Komedia.

Bez odbioru.

----------


## witold15

Witam, 

zamierzam wybudować dom z L ogrzewanym elektrycznie.
Oczywiście postanowiłem postawić na dobrą izolację.
Przyznam, że mam jednak obawy co do miesięcznych rachunków za prąd - dlatego sledzę z uwagą to forum i chciałbym poradzić się Państwa a propos dogrzewania za pomocą słonecznych kolektorów powietrznych. 
Na stronie sprzedawcy tego sytemu jest napisane, jeśli dobrze to rozumiem, ze można wtłoczyć to ciepłe powietrze do płyty fundamentowej???
Czy ktoś z Państwa ma taką instalację?
Proszę o opinię.

Serdecznie podrawiam.

----------


## MARTINA1

ela_marek  luszowice -jak na razie to piejecie nad każdym zaistniałym faktem łącznie z wklejeniem postów do L.  I Nie wiem czy to bardziej śmieszne czy żałosne ...KOMEDIA .
Odnośnie prawidłowości w kwestii właścicieli małych domków na forach czy w artkułach sponsorowanych   - rzeczywiście zachodzi taka prawidłowość - i mogę się tylko domyślać ,że chodzi tu o te zniżki , rabaty, upusty i gadżety oferowane przez firmy osobom , które licząc każdy grosz wchodzą w układy za każdą cenę .+. niewielkie koszta dla firm + poprzez przykład modelowy (X.X.) szeroko dostępny dla innych ,zdobywają dotychczas niedostępne rynki ...
To taka STRATEGIA ......

Witold15 podaj może co CIĘ  skłania ku L. na prąd i jakie inne możliwości jeszcze rozważałeś...

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> ela_marek  luszowice -jak na razie to piejecie nad każdym zaistniałym faktem łącznie z wklejeniem postów do L.


Twoja bezczelność przekracza naprawdę wszelkie możliwości. Podajesz przykład wklejenia maila do L., gdzie nas o to poprosił jeden z Czytelników. 

Gdybyśmy nie wkleili byłabyś pierwsza, która zarzuciłaby nam, że kłamiemy. Wkleiliśmy, więc atakujesz, że mamy podpisaną umowę z L. Komedia.

I oczywiście rzucasz hasło, że piejemy nad L. A gdzie to napisaliśmy? Oczywiście konkretów brak. 

Szkoda tego wątku, szkoda, że pojawili się tutaj ludzie, którzy mają ze sobą spore problemy i atakują innych. Ten wątek powinien się nazywać "mam ze sobą problemy, chcę kogoś obrazić, więc pisz". Tak to niestety wygląda. Pa - my już tutaj więcej nie wejdziemy.

----------


## MARTINA1

Wątpię ,że już sie pożegnaliśmy ... z powodów oczywistych już to kilkakrotnie to było przerabiane ......nie tylko ze mną (przypomnę)
Pewnie ,że was Browar poprosił -  :Lol:  
 Mój poprzedni post was obraził - dlaczego ?
 On przecież wyjaśnia schemat działania firm na rynku .....
............................. a wy nie macie z tym nic wspólnego...............

----------


## tomek131

W tym wypadku (Ela i Marek)raczej była absolutna pochwała Pref-budu nie Legalettu.Cudownie,idealnie,tanio (2850 za metr deweloperskiego   :Lol:  )bez jakichkolwiek problemów.Tyle ,że w/g mnie, w prawdziwym życiu tak się po prostu nie zdarza.....ale to moje zdanie i było już o tym

----------


## MCB

Proponuję, żeby naganiacze na produkty konkurencji założyli osobny wątek.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

A NAGANIACZE Z FIRMY POZOSTALI   :Lol:  ?

----------


## MCB

Jeżeli tylko mieszkają w domach na L. to tak.

----------


## MARTINA1

Jakby mieli własne wykupione forum - NO PROBLEM .....w każdej innej sytuacji są narażeni na  KONTAKT  z rzeczywistością ....
miły lub nie w zależności od  zbiegów okoliczności ...
 C'est  la vie ..CZY JAKOŚ TAK ....

----------


## MCB

To dla Ciebie próbka niemiłego:

1. Ile bonusów w kwocie 1000 PLN dostałaś od firmy MegaTherm?
2. Jaki upust dostałaś na okna firmy Vetrex?
3. Jaka jest wartość kuponu rabatowego na drugą płytę? 

Miłe?
Kupon przekaż Tomaszowi. Ucieszy się  :smile: 

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

ŻADNEGO BONUSU ! 
 Scenariusz możliwy gdybym była przekupna i łasa ...a tak nie jest .. Jak  znajdę jeszcze coś ciekawego to wkleję ,a wracając do tematu dobrze że dają , jak tylko każdemu - to bez problemu ...Lepiej dać i oficjalnie o tym informowac niż pokątnie funkcjonować ...  :Lol:  
U mnie płyta jeszcze nie wybrana.... inne firmy też chętnie poznam  i intensywnie szukam . Tę  firmę  , którą miała Zakręcona Elfa jeśli tylko działa w Polsce  też poszukam ....

----------


## MCB

Dużo mówi się o kosztach. Postanowiłem to policzyć.

Na stronie dom.money.pl jest kalkulator kosztów ogrzewania.
Policzyłem koszt dla gazu i prądu dla domu 100m2.

- dla gazu 2800PLN
- dla prądu 5600PLN (całodobowa)

różnica 2800PLN.

Po uwzględnieniu II taryfy

- dla prądu 3584PLN

różnica 784PLN

Przy założeniu, że gaz byłby potrzebny tylko do ogrzewania można odjąć opłaty stałe związane z gazem.
Opłata abonamentowa i sieciowa stała dla gazu za 1mc wynosi 57PLN.
Rocznie będzie to 684PLN

Po uwzględnieniu powyższego 3584 - (2800 + 684) = 100PLN.

Przynajmniej raz w roku należy wezwać serwisanta to pieca. Przyjmuję 100PLN.

100 - 100 = 0PLN.

Przynajmniej raz w roku należy wezwać kominiarza. Przyjmuję 100PLN.*

0 - 100 = -100PLN.

Inne koszty eksploatacyjne to np. koszt pracy pompy obiegowej c.o ok 60PLN/sezon.

To daje -160PLN różnicy.

Jeżeli w moich wyliczeniach lub założeniach jest błąd to bardzo proszę poprawkę.

MCB

----------


## MCB

> ŻADNEGO BONUSU ! 
>  Scenariusz możliwy gdybym była przekupna i łasa ...a tak nie jest .. Jak  znajdę jeszcze coś ciekawego to wkleję ,a wracając do tematu dobrze że dają , jak tylko każdemu - to bez problemu ...Lepiej dać i oficjalnie o tym informowac niż pokątnie funkcjonować ...  
> U mnie płyta jeszcze nie wybrana.... inne firmy też chętnie poznam  i intensywnie szukam . Tę  firmę  , którą miała Zakręcona Elfa jeśli tylko działa w Polsce  też poszukam ....


Niemiłego ciąg dalszy:

...TAAAK....
......A ŚWISTAK SIEDZI I ZAWIJA.......

czy to Ci coś przypomina?

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

I co MCB za kolegę teraz robisz ... z powodu....(wykropkowane wpisz co chcesz )
Żadnych z tych grzechów nie mam na sumieniu mogę czytać ze śmiechem na ustach ..  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> I co MCB za kolegę teraz robisz ... z powodu....(wykropkowane wpisz co chcesz )
> Żadnych z tych grzechów nie mam na sumieniu mogę czytać ze śmiechem na ustach ..


dajże już spokój z tą bezgrzesznością, bo Cię naprawdę zgłoszę do tytułu KANONIZOWANA ZA ŻYCIA

----------


## MCB

Jakie to mądre.....
MARTINA1 na wszystko masz takie profesjonalne
FIRMOWE WYTŁUMACZENIE ...........
......OT I CAŁA PRAWDA ...


Jak już wybudujesz swoją płytę to koniecznie napisz. W tym wątku.
Użytkownicy L. chętnie wymienią się doświadczeniami z użytkownikami płyt w alternatywnej technologii.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Napiszę .Zaznacz tylko ,że cytujesz , wklejasz   i podkolorowujesz używając moich wcześniejszych wypowiedzi......
 Że brak CI weny i plagiat nie obcy ......

----------


## MCB

> czy to Ci coś przypomina?
> 
> MCB

----------


## MCB

do użytkowników: w jaki sposób wykończyliście okolice pokrywy i samą pokrywę agregatu?

----------


## MARTINA1

Tak . Trenujesz na moich tekstach ,bo chcesz zmienić styl . W takim razie ja popróbuję Twojego...   :Lol:

----------


## witold15

Powtarzam mojego posta - bo czuję się niezauważony w toku burzliwej dyskusji jaka się tu toczy.

Zastanawiam się na temat wykorzystania powietrznych kolektorów słonecznych do Legalettu. 

Proszę o opinię.

----------


## MCB

Nie wiem na jakiej zasadzie działają.

Wiem natomiast jak wygląda agregat grzewczy. Teoretycznie można zrobić jakiś układ sprzęgający. Jakie temperatury daje kolektor słoneczny? 
Wentylator L. nie będzie się chyba nadawał. Trzeba zrobić własny z możliwością kierowania strumieni powietrza do stref.
Może wystąpić problem z szumami. Z tym walczą użytkownicy wymiennika kominkowego.
Trzeba by też odpowiednio sterować przepływem w zależności od temperatury źródła.

Coś takiego zainstalował bym raczej w układzie wentylacji.

Coś podobnego rozważałem do swojego domu. Były to moduły instalowane zamiast ocieplenia. Ich zadaniem było ogrzewanie ściany. Działa bez dodatkowej energii. Nie zdecydowałem się. Postawiłem na jakość izolacji.

MCB

----------


## Bartosz32

Hej Witoldzie!

Też nad takim rozwiązaniem się zastanawiałem, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że to nie zda egzaminu. Zbyt mała wydajność. Jak by takie rozwiązanie wypaliło to rewelacja. Myślę, że wiecej na ten temat może powiedzieć np. Henok 

Pozdrawiam.  :smile:

----------


## witold15

Dzięki Bartoszu, czekamy więc na opinię fachowców. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lakusz

> PS2 _Piotrze widzę że nie wytrzymałeś napięcia i doniosłeś o naszej korespondencji Panu W - mimo iż na to się nie godziłem, nie ładnie._ 
> Co masz konkretnie na myśli Lakusz? Napisz dokładnie, a nie pomawiaj. Zapomniałeś, że rozmawiałem z p. Wojtkiem niedawno m.in. o termostatach, a temat Twój jest aktualny od 1,5 roku i niestety ciągle wraca – niekoniecznie za moją sprawą.


Mam na myśli dokładnie to co napisałem! Nie jest to pomówienie tylko stwierdzenie faktu! Pan W. powiedział to wprost ! To chyba średnio aktualny, skoro przez  niecały rok firma nie umie załatwić reklamacji !   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## MARTINA1

I tylko jest jeden problem - żaden ze znanych mi tu forumowiczów z doświadczeniem i zajmujący się w jakimś stopniu energooszczędzaniem nie zainwestował w  tę płytę , chyba ,że WY kogoś znacie ? I możecie podpowiedzieć ...

----------


## lakusz

> Żywotność dobrych kabli grzewczych to dobre kilkadziesiąt lat. Są kable nadal grzejące z początku XX wieku. Takie kable są trwałym elementem i watpię aby zostały uszkodzone przy wylewaniu betonu. Można też wylać beton na dwa razy.
> Nie jest to jedyny powód. Po prostu nie chcę ograniczać się tylk do prądu.
> 
> Na życzenie Piotra, podzielę się swoimi doświadczeniami. Chociaż lepiej będzie założyć nowy temat. Jak uważacie?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Lanie płyty fundamentowej na dwa razy - jak rozumiem chcesz dzielić płytę w poziomie - i to jest bardzo zły pomysł, ze względów technologicznych! Chyba że wylejesz najpierw całą grubość płyty, później ułożysz kable, a następnie zrobisz na tym wylewkę, ale nie wiem czy wylewka bez dylatacji wytrzyma naprężenia i obciążenia od ścian i słupów.

----------


## lakusz

> I tylko jest jeden problem - żaden ze znanych mi tu forumowiczów z doświadczeniem i zajmujący się w jakimś stopniu energooszczędzaniem nie zainwestował w  tę płytę , chyba ,że WY kogoś znacie ? I możecie podpowiedzieć ...


Tu pytanie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3777137.htm#3777137



> Depi sorry ,że tutaj ale nie mogę Cię "namierzyć".Gdzieś chyba pisałeś ,że zrezygnowałeś z praefy i chyba Legalettu .Możesz napisać czemu?


Poczytaj odpowiedź dla Tomka131 od Depi'ego:



> *tomek131* - Legalett: Wydawało mi się że jest to okropnie drogi. Teraz jednak (tzn. zrobiwszy to w sposób tradycyjny) nie byłbym już tego taki pewien. Musiałbym przeliczyć wszystko ponownie, ale pamięŧam, że fundamenty mnie dziabneły finansowo o wiele bardziej, niż pierwotnie liczyłem. Nie wykluczam, że Legalett może mieć ekonomiczny sens.
> 
> Praefa - jest to okropnie drogie a zysk czasowy pomijalny, bo jak zaobserwujesz, to samo stawianie ścian nawet w technologii tradycyjnej idzie błyskawicznie jak jest sprawna ekipa. No i Praefa ma pewne wady, jak konieczność dokładnego rozplanowania zawczasu i trudności ze zmianą czegokolwiek.


P.S. nieśmiało dodam iz ja zajmuję się energooszczędzaniem i mam dom na L - może jeszcze kiepski jestem, ale domek wyszedł mi taki jak zaplanowałem 3,5L, w moim przypadku inne źródło ogrzewania nia ma racji bytu, jedyne co może znacznie obniżyć moje koszty prądu to wiatrak  :smile:  na który na razie mnie nie stać, ale myślę o nim intensywnie. W standardowym domu 7 L, nie miałbym po co marzyć o wiatraku i tak by niewyolił, albo kosztowałby majątek  :sad:  A jak już zainwestujesz w piec na gaz to nie prędko będzie ci się chciało "wywalać" super piec na gaz i korzystać z darmowego źródła energii i to nie tylko do ogrzewania, ale i do gotowania, oglądania TV, kompa i wszystkiego co masz na prąd !

----------


## MCB

> I tylko jest jeden problem - żaden ze znanych mi tu forumowiczów z doświadczeniem i zajmujący się w jakimś stopniu energooszczędzaniem nie zainwestował w  tę płytę , chyba ,że WY kogoś znacie ? I możecie podpowiedzieć ...


Nie stawiaj znaku równości pomiędzy płytą a energooszczędzaniem.
Płyta to jedno a system grzewczy i właściwości całego budynku to drugie.
Na forum są tacy co zrobili płytę, ale grzeją inaczej bo im się tak opłaca. Płyta jako taka (niekoniecznie L.) to u nas nadal nowość.
Niektórzy budujący "tradycyjnie" w celu wyeliminowania jednej z największych wad tradycyjnego fundamentu zastosowali szkło piankowe. To jednak jest jeszcze rzadsze niż płyta.
Jeden z forumowiczów, pionierów energooszczędności na forum, wybudował dom w szkielecie. Wiadomo jakie masz zdanie na ten temat  :smile:  Grzeje prądem w całodobowej taryfie!!! I ma naprawdę energooszczędny dom.

Jak bym miał lepsze warunki gruntowe to pewnie zamiast płyty był by tradycyjny fundament, piwniczka  :smile:  a ogrzewanie pompą ciepła.
Pierwotnie miał być lekki szkielet drewniany z PC grunt-powietrze. Dom o niskiej akumulacyjności i dużej sterowalności. Z czasem odszedłem od lekkiego szkieletu w stronę masywnej budowli. Grzanie powietrzne zamieniłem na podłogowe m. innymi z powodu korzystniejszego rozkładu temperatur. W momencie podejmowania decyzji o rozpoczęciu budowy PC nie były tak powszechne jak dzisiaj i o wiele droższe. Ostatnia decyzja dotyczyła wyboru fundamentu. Płytowy wg mnie jest prostszy w wykonaniu. Ekipa wyspecjalizowana w budowie takiej płyty przebije jakością prac każdą ekipę, która jest "od wszystkiego". Podkreślam, że pisząc o płycie niekoniecznie mam na myśli L.

Gdybym miał budować od nowa to budował bym dom pasywny, na płycie, z ogrzewaniem podłogowym i kominkiem-piecem akumulacyjnym. W pasywnym w praktyce wystarczy grzać powietrze wentylacyjne, ale lubię "ciepłą" podłogę.
Grzanie agregatem (jeśli płyta L), kablami albo PC. Inwestycyjnie najtaniej to pewnie kablami. Eksploatacyjnie prądem pewnie też taniej niż gazem. Wyliczenia dałem wcześniej. Jeśli nie są poprawne to proszę o uwagi.

A co masz na myśli pisząc "z doświadczeniem"?
Ja ma doświadczenie z mieszkania w bloku i domu kostce z lat 70-tych.
W tym ostatnim modernizowałem samodzielnie instalację grzewczą.
Zaprojektowałem i wymieniłem praktycznie całość od pieca na węgiel począwszy, poprzez orurowanie na grzejnikach skończywszy.
Czytałem w necie co się dało na temat PC, rekuperacji, kolektorów słonecznych itp. Można powiedzieć, że zdobyłem [cytat] "w jakimś stopniu" [cytat] wiedzę i doświadczenie.
No i zainwestowałem w płytę  :smile: 

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

LAKUSZ I MCB  dziękuję ....
Dobry ten Link :
http://forummuratordom.pl/post3777.htm#33777137
 Zgodnie z mymi założenami ma być płyta (firma nie wybrana). Opcja prąd +rzeczy ,które da się z tym połączyć. Nie stawiam znaku = pomiędzy płytą a energooszczędzaniem , ale w tym kierunku chcę zmierzać , bo dobry projekt + dobre rozwiązania = przyzwoite rachunki +komfort. Jest to ważne, bo RACHUNKI PŁACI SIĘ CAŁYMI LATAMI i jak się położy ten etap to nie ma później zmiłuj się  ....
J-J zastosował szkło piankowe  i teraz chyba inaczej by podszedł do sprawy ,bo kosztowało go 8 000 pln. 
Płyta chyba nie jest taka rzadka ,L też  i tu moje wątpliwośći odnośnie l. są duże  ,bo rozwiązań  dużo tych  dla płyty + .xxxxxxx...ciekawy jest pomysł z tymi kablami grzewczymi są odporne   i wg mnie tu nie ma możliwości przy poprawnym wykonaniu by coś źle zrobić ... kable są odporne....

Ale lepsza chyba podłogówka ze względu na odcięcie poprzez izolację całej powierzchni płyty i  imniejsze straty....
 A TO  Z CZYM mogę się utożsamiać :
,,Gdybym miał budować od nowa to budowałbym dom pasywny na płycie z ogrzewaniem podłogowymz kominkiem  piecem -akumulacyjnym...." cyt .MCB
Co do kanadyjczyków to fakt mam o tym jak najgorsza opinię ...zasłużenie -żadnych szajsów nie popieram ,bo kłóci się z moją zasadą - JAK MASZ COŚ ZROBIĆ RÓB TO DOBRZE ....
ODNOŚNIE OSÓB Z,, DOŚWIADCZENIEM " - dotyczy to takich ,którzy myślą intensywnie co i jak zrobić  i próbują  i kombinują i przeliczają - bo mają ŚWIADOMOŚĆ bardziej niż inni rozwinięta  i dociera do nich więcej ...
Ich wybory są świadome ,  kierują się logiką i opłacalnością a walory estetyczne nie są jednym z pierwszych kryteriów wyboru...
Dlatego ważne było dla mnie znalezienie tych osób ....
..I wychodzi na to,że macie z tym coś wspólnego ....  :big grin:

----------


## MCB

Teraz jest znacznie większy wybór. Będzie Ci łatwiej.

Co do mojego domu to spodziewam się sporych trudności z właściwym sterowaniem ogrzewaniem. Nie wiem do końca jak zachowa się cały system uwarunkowany grzaniem wyłącznie w II taryfie. Czy uda się dopasować czas załączenia grzania do najlepszego dobowego rozkładu temperatur? Jak na to wszystko wpłynie kominek?
Moi koledzy mają "typowe gazowe podłogówki". W tej chwili walczą z właściwymi ustawieniami krzywych grzania i wpływem wewnętrznych korygujących czujników temperatury.
Wiedza przychodzi wraz z doświadczeniem. A co najgorsze nie da się jej przenieść w prosty sposób na inne budowy.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Do  MCB  i LAKUSZ 
 Zapytam jeszcze korzystając z okazji - czy jest coś w kwestich związanych z budową w czym pracujecie lub macie na to papier - jakaś specjalizacja , którą można  wykorzystać budując dom ? Bo ja  na przykład szukając kogoś kto coś wie o struktonicie znalazłam fachowca ,który go umie położyć - a to prawdziwa sztuka ...i rzadkość ... i znalazłam tylko dlatego ,że zapytałam ,bo nawet w fabryce nie mają  namiarów czy ekipy.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam w nowym tygodniu, życząc by był spokojniejszy niż poprzednie, a chyba tak się zapowiada.  :smile:  
MCB napisał:
_do użytkowników: w jaki sposób wykończyliście okolice pokrywy i samą pokrywę agregatu?_ 
Na samych pokrywach agregatów, które są pod szafą wnękową typu komandor położyłem płytki takie same jak obok w korytarzu. Zaleta to dodatkowe wyciszenie wentylatorów, wada - ciężkie pokrywy. Pamiętać należy, by zastosować odpowiedni klej na złączu pokrywa agregatu, a płytki.
Okolice pokryw na ile to możliwe trzeba szczelnie *zabetonować* (po zakończeniu prac elektrycznych). Szczególnie wszelkie otwory kablowe i nie np. pianką, bo tamtędy przy słabym wytłumieniu wydostaje się szum ze skrzynek agregatów. 

Witoldzie, odnośnie wykorzystania powietrznych kolektorów słonecznych do Legalettu sam nie mam doświadczenia... jeszcze. Przymierzałem się do tego tylko funduszy było i nadal jest brak. Kiedyś pisano mi o tym z L. Jak znajdę ten e-mail, to napiszę.

Odebrałem rankiem przesyłkę poleconą z L. z termostatami do wymiennika w kominku ustawionymi na 50 st. Wieczorem wymieniam stare na nowe i przynajmniej symbolicznie odpalam kominek w celu sprawdzenia działania.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Browar

> do użytkowników: w jaki sposób wykończyliście okolice pokrywy i samą pokrywę agregatu?


Pokrywę wewnętrzną, w celu lepszego wygłuszenia szumów okleiłem z góry taśmą akustyczną (coś takiego) 
http://www.muzimershop.pl/index.php?...i-cw-50mmx30mb. 
Sprawdziła się bardzo dobrze  - praktycznie trzeba ucho przyłozyć do pokrywy żeby stwierdzić czy wiatraczek sie kręci   :cool:  

Na to poszła pokrywa wierzchnia obłożona gresem szkliwionym. W celu zabezpieczania brzegu płytek na pokrywie przed wyszczerbieniem np. przy otwieraniu, załozyłem kątownik aluminiowy  - dostępny w każdym markecie budowlanym na dziale z płytkami.

----------


## MCB

Najbardziej przydaje się w kolejności:
- "siła spokoju"
- doświadczenie zawodowe
- doświadczenie innych budujących - osobiście zweryfikowane (moja ekipa od "wszystkiego" wcześniej pracowała u znajomych, obserwowałem tamtą budowę)
- doświadczenia innych budujących z forum
- materiały producentów
- znajomi pokroju ABS w samochodzie BMW odwiedzający co pewien czas "kolegę inwestora" na budowie.

Moja ekipa od "wszystkiego" chociaż dokładna to nie znała żadnych (!) materiałów (zeszyty, instrukcje itp.) dotyczących systemów, które robili. Np. materiałów dostawcy elementów systemów zabudowy "gips-karton". Wiedzieli lepiej, bo "robimy tak już 20 lat i jest dobrze". Nie rozumieli np. dlaczego ścianka u dołu okna połaciowego ma być prostopadła do podłogi a u góry równoległa. Robili od zawsze prostopadle do płaszczyzny okna.

Na płycie budowali pierwszy raz. Tu UWAGA!!! Ekipy nie przyjmują do wiadomości, że poziom płyty to to samo co "poziom po wylewkach". U mnie skutkowało to tym, że zamówiłem za długie stemple. Trzeba też pilnować etapu kładzenia pierwszej warstwy bloczków. Jak nie dopilnujesz to okno tarasowe będzie ze stopniem  :smile:  Z wysokością otworów drzwiowych to samo!!!
No i trzeba pilnować, aby dbali o powierzchnie płyty. W przeciwnym razie będzie więcej roboty przed kładzeniem płytek.
Tak samo z opaską styropianową płyty (elementy brzegowe). Nie dbali o to mimo moich upomnień. Nie pomogło nawet położenie desek na całej opasce. W kilku miejscach zniszczyli.

MCB

----------


## MCB

> Pokrywę wewnętrzną, w celu lepszego wygłuszenia szumów okleiłem z góry taśmą akustyczną (coś takiego) 
> http://www.muzimershop.pl/index.php?...i-cw-50mmx30mb. 
> Sprawdziła się bardzo dobrze  - praktycznie trzeba ucho przyłozyć do pokrywy żeby stwierdzić czy wiatraczek sie kręci


Mam taką. Ostała się po poddaszu. Zastosuję!

MCB

----------


## HenoK

> Na stronie dom.money.pl jest kalkulator kosztów ogrzewania.
> Policzyłem koszt dla gazu i prądu dla domu 100m2.
> 
> - dla gazu 2800PLN
> - dla prądu 5600PLN (całodobowa)
> 
> różnica 2800PLN.


Możesz podać link do tego kalkulatora? 
Jakoś nie mogę go znaleźć  :sad: .

----------


## HenoK

> Też nad takim rozwiązaniem się zastanawiałem, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że to nie zda egzaminu. Zbyt mała wydajność. Jak by takie rozwiązanie wypaliło to rewelacja. Myślę, że wiecej na ten temat może powiedzieć np. Henok


Był to jeden z pomysłów, które rozważałem przy projektowaniu swojego domu. Zarzuciłem go z jednego powodu - powietrze ma małe ciepło właściwe i tym samym żeby przenieść ciepło potrzeba potężnych przekrojów. Z 1m2 kolektora w słoneczny dzień można uzyskać min. 500W mocy. Załóżmy, że mamy dom o powierzchni 100m2, do ogrzania którego chcielibyśmy mieć moc 4kW (typowy agregat elektryczny Legallet). Wystarczyłoby do tego 8m2 kolektorów (4-5kolektorów w zależności od typu). Jednak, żeby przenieść taką moc przy pomocy powietrza przy rozsądnej różnicy temperatur np. 10K potrzeba strumienia powietrza ok. 1200m3/h.
Przy prędkości przepływu ok. 4m/s (większe prędkości powodują bardzo duże opory przepływu i tym samym potrzeba dużo mocniejszych wentylatorów) wymagałoby to rur o przekroju min. 300mm.
Dla porównania tą samą moc przy pomocy glikolu można przetransportować rurkami miedzianymi o średnicy 15mm (prędkość przepływu poniżej 1m/s, dT=10K).
Na dodatek kolektory powietrzne, chyba z racji małego popytu na nie są znacznie droższe od kolektorów cieczowych.

Jeżeli chcesz więc zastosować kolektory słoneczne to cieczowe - płaskie lub próżniowe + wymiennik wodny (glikolowy). Dodatkowa zaleta - kolektory można bez problemu wykorzystać do przygotowania ciepłej wody.

----------


## MCB

> Napisał MCB
> 
> Na stronie dom.money.pl jest kalkulator kosztów ogrzewania.
> Policzyłem koszt dla gazu i prądu dla domu 100m2.
> 
> - dla gazu 2800PLN
> - dla prądu 5600PLN (całodobowa)
> 
> różnica 2800PLN.
> ...


http://dom.money.pl/kalkulator/

----------


## MCB

> Pokrywę wewnętrzną, w celu lepszego wygłuszenia szumów okleiłem z góry taśmą akustyczną (coś takiego) 
> http://www.muzimershop.pl/index.php?...i-cw-50mmx30mb. 
> Sprawdziła się bardzo dobrze  - praktycznie trzeba ucho przyłozyć do pokrywy żeby stwierdzić czy wiatraczek sie kręci   
> 
> Na to poszła pokrywa wierzchnia obłożona gresem szkliwionym. W celu zabezpieczania brzegu płytek na pokrywie przed wyszczerbieniem np. przy otwieraniu, załozyłem kątownik aluminiowy  - dostępny w każdym markecie budowlanym na dziale z płytkami.


A jak rozwiązałeś sprawę podnoszenia klapy? Jakieś uchwyty?
Górną można podnosić przyssawkami. A co z dolną? Na wierzchu jest delikatna pianka.

MCB

----------


## Browar

Rozumiem że chodzi CI o "piankę" z  tamy akustycznej? 
W dolnej klapie powinienieś mieć przewierconą dziurkę, w tym samym miejcu mam dziurkę w piance. Wsadzasz śrubokręt lub jakiś haczyk i podnosisz... 
nie widze problemu

----------


## MARTINA1

Znalazłam wypowiedź COULIGNONA
 - najlepszego doradcy od energooszczędzania myślę,że nie obrazi się jak Go zacytuję:
Z wątku pt.,, Fundament tradycyjny czy ogrzewana płyta fundamentowa."....

*Na legalett bym się nie zdecydował -zbyt duże koszty.Ale zwykła płyta (bez grzania ) jest tańsza i dużo lepsza niż tradycyjne fundamenty (liczyłem,budowałem,wiem  )
A grzanie można zrealizować za pomocą kabli lub rurek. I masz legaletta za połowę ceny .*
Jeden warunek powodzenia całej operacji: kumaty projektant.
Bo samo lanie płyty jest proste  i poradzi sobie z tym prawie każda ekipa."
                                                                cyt. z dn. -       15.11.2009   
ŚWIEŻUTKIE ....

----------


## HenoK

> I masz legaletta za połowę ceny .


Chyba tak różowo to nie wygląda. Z tego co pamiętam wydał na to trochę więcej.

----------


## MARTINA1

Najlepiej by wypowiedział się on sam ...  :big grin: [/list][/code]

----------


## lakusz

> ..I wychodzi na to,że macie z tym coś wspólnego ....


jestem w szoku Martina1 chyba pierwszy pozytywny post, gratuluję  :smile:

----------


## MARTINA1

No , nie    :big grin:  ...  uważam ,że mam  poczucie sprawiedliwości społecznej .. i każdemu wg  zasług !!!!
 Szczególnie cenię osoby ,które się w życiu wysilają i  myślą ...  :big grin:  






 Inna bajka dla cwaniaków.....  :Evil:

----------


## coulignon

więc poprosiłbym o skonfrontowanie aktualnych cen za Legaletta. Ja za swoja płytę (niegrzewaną) z 20 cm izolacją wydałem 31 tys (materiały wraz z robocizną) Płyta 96 m2. Żeby mieć płyte ogrzewną prądem trzeby dorzucić do tego jakieś 4000 do 5000 zł (kable)
Nie wiem ile moze kosztować podłogówka wodna na tyle metrów.

Ile kosztuje oryginał?

----------


## lakusz

> Do  MCB  i LAKUSZ 
>  Zapytam jeszcze korzystając z okazji - czy jest coś w kwestich związanych z budową w czym pracujecie lub macie na to papier - jakaś specjalizacja , którą można  wykorzystać budując dom ? Bo ja  na przykład szukając kogoś kto coś wie o struktonicie znalazłam fachowca ,który go umie położyć - a to prawdziwa sztuka ...i rzadkość ... i znalazłam tylko dlatego ,że zapytałam ,bo nawet w fabryce nie mają  namiarów czy ekipy.


nie, tak naprawdę nie jestem tzw. budowlańcem  :wink: 
podam przykład: na tydzień przed rozpoczęciem budowy nie widziałem jak z bliska wygląda beton taki płynny z betoniarni, a dzięki dużej ilości przeczytanych czasopism, stron w internecie, pytaniu innych speców, byłem wstanie sam (oczywiście z pomocą) postawić ściany, położyć, za zbroić, i zabetonować strop,  teraz sam wykonałem płytę betonową pod garaż przed domem. Wcześniej dzięki czasopismom i internecie, dosyć szczegółowo liczyłem jaki materiał zastosować na ściany (brałem pod uwagę głównie parametry oporu cieplnego), jaką grubość ocieplenie zastosować - nie korzystałem wtedy jeszcze z programów do OZC wydawały mi się wtedy jeszcze bardzo trudne, a mimo to moje wyniki z obliczeń nie odbiegają znacznie od wyników w programach do certyfikacji, oraz od rzeczywistych wyników zużycia energii do ogrzewania.

----------


## lakusz

> więc poprosiłbym o skonfrontowanie aktualnych cen za Legaletta. Ja za swoja płytę (niegrzewaną) z 20 cm izolacją wydałem 31 tys (materiały wraz z robocizną) Płyta 96 m2. Żeby mieć płyte ogrzewną prądem trzeby dorzucić do tego jakieś 4000 do 5000 zł (kable)
> Nie wiem ile moze kosztować podłogówka wodna na tyle metrów.
> 
> Ile kosztuje oryginał?


Powiedz mi jak liczysz pow płyty ? po obrysie zew ?

----------


## lakusz

Bo jeżeli po obrysie zew, to moja L ma 81 m2, przy 30cm styro, kosztowała 46 tyś, ale nie jest to cena samego L, ale wszystkiego co było związane ze stanem "0", czyli piasek (grubość podbudowy 1m) również pod garaż i składzik między domem i garażem (dodatkowe jakieś ponad 30m2), praca koparek, materiały które kupowałem sam na garaż (stal i styropian) - czyli całość płyt ok 105m2 !
Dodam jeszcze że warunki gruntowe miałem dosyć trudne, wysoko woda, chciałem podnieść dom (stąd piachu poszło 2x tyle niż liczyłem).

Przy L pewnie zapłaciłbyś jakieś 10k więcej, a miałbyś już system grzewczy, drogo? Zastanówmy się... Nawet jak kupisz super porządne kable, z gwarancją na 30 lat, i firma daje Ci gwarancję że jak się zepsuje to przyjadą i naprawią (są takie firmy) to jak sobie wyobrażasz rozkuwanie płyty fundamentowej w zamieszkałym domu? Ok, możesz sprawdzić kable tuż po zabetonowaniu tylko co wtedy, wylewasz beton na bok i naprawiasz uszkodzony kabel - marnie to widzę. U mnie przy laniu płyty było ok 25st i po 2-3h można było już po płycie chodzić i ją zacierać, tak szybko twardniała - dla przykładu podam, że jak lałem pod garaż to było 5-10st i po 24h jeszcze była lekko plastyczna!

----------


## lakusz

Mam jeszcze taki pomysł dla oszczędnych  - pytanie tylko czy jest to wykonalne. Rozłożyć trochę grubsze peszle, w nich ułożyć kable grzejne, wypełnić peszle wodą, lub glikolem i dopiero zabetonować płytę. Da to nam możliwość wymiany kabli bez rozkuwania płyty.

Co o tym myślicie ?

----------


## MCB

> Mam jeszcze taki pomysł dla oszczędnych  - pytanie tylko czy jest to wykonalne. Rozłożyć trochę grubsze peszle, w nich ułożyć kable grzejne, wypełnić peszle wodą, lub glikolem i dopiero zabetonować płytę. Da to nam możliwość wymiany kabli bez rozkuwania płyty.
> 
> Co o tym myślicie ?


Co do peszli to nie jest tak fajnie jak myślałem.
Na 3 peszle do agregatów tylko w 2 udało mi się przeciągnąć kable.

Z peszlami do instalacji el. w ścianach było podobnie.

Już chyba lepiej dać zapasowe kable, i wszystko dobrze podwiązać do zbrojenia.

Sam proces wylewania i rozprowadzania betonu jest niebezpieczny dla kabli. Tu trzeba szczególnie uważać.

MCB

----------


## Browar

> Nawet jak kupisz super porządne kable, z gwarancją na 30 lat, i firma daje Ci gwarancję że jak się zepsuje to przyjadą i naprawią (są takie firmy) to jak sobie wyobrażasz rozkuwanie płyty fundamentowej w zamieszkałym domu?


Przy wylewaniu betonu, wibrowaniu bardzo łatwo mozna uszkodzić kable, a uszkodzenia trudno zauważyć. Kabel może być przecież tylko lekko naruszony i test po wylaniu płyty może przejśc pomyślnie, a kabelek przepali się np. po pół roku...   :Roll:  

Tylko jak zlokalizować takie uszkodzenie przewodu w płycie zeby nie rozkuwać całej podłogi?

----------


## tomek131

Nie widzę tych kabli .....

----------


## MARTINA1

Zerknijcie do dziennika Coulignona -fajnie zrobił tę płytkę hmm i dał jeszcze folię na spód  tak jak dają ci z *[ moderowano - reklama ]*
 (tu narażam się na zarzut marketingowych konotacji -niech tam) oni mają ,,cieplejszy  beton ",bo z anhydrytem .Ciekawe o ile  cieplejszy ? 
Pomysł z kablami grzewczymi to nic nowego -INNA WERSJA PODŁOGÓWKI -ale kombinujcie coś pewnie wpadnie do głowy ....mi wpadło umieszczenie kabli w metalowych rurkach (od wody ), trwałe i tanie -opór cieplny podobny do tych z  L. (chyba ) -RYZYKO USZKODZENIA -żadne -koszt minimalnie większy, trwałość duża.
 A sytuacji kiedy przewidujemy jakąś zmiane za 20-30 l  at proponuję zostawić sobie pole manewru i zwiększyć o 10 cm wysokość ścian- trochę sf ,ale pewnie na późniejsze kombinacje jak znalazł......  :Lol:

----------


## Bartosz32

Jak wylać płytę, żeby nie uszkodzić kabli?

Na to może odpowiedzieć sam Legalett lub Sundolitt. Obie firmy robia płyty z kablami, pisałem juz kiedyś o tym. Takich rozwiązań w Skandynawii jest najwięcej.

Lakusz taką płytę maiałem na myśli, ze wylewasz całą płytę a potem kable, dylatacja i wylewka. A ściany stoją na płycie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTINA1

Bartosz32 ten SUNDOLIT  wygląda jak L. jakieś mają istotne różnice ? Z tej ich stronki ciężko coś wywnioskować poza tym ,że znów to sprzedają jak jakiś RARYTAS  tę płytkę......
 Jestem w szoku podanie ww. zaskutkowało moderacją to co można podawać TYLKO  nazwy ? Jak ta MEGA THERM podobna do MASA THERM   łatwo się pomylić ...a kurcze obie ciekawe zwłasza ta 2 firma - pan Rylewski ciekawe rzeczy wymyślił......... i głównie we Francji działa.




 Oj, PIOTRUŚ się ucieszy będzie miał ,,dowód".

----------


## lakusz

> Lakusz taką płytę maiałem na myśli, ze wylewasz całą płytę a potem kable, dylatacja i wylewka. A ściany stoją na płycie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Tylko że tracisz jedą z istonych cech L, brak kosztów wylewek, więc musisz je doliczyć i już nie wychodzi tak różowo, bo i czas i kasa w plecy!

----------


## Bartosz32

Lakusz, to są moje teoretyczne założenia. Jak robi Legalett czy inna firma taką płytę z kablami czy rurkami to najlepiej zapytać w tych firmach. Uważam, że nie ma problemu uszkodzenia czegokolwiek. Ogólnie powstaje więcej płyt z kablami i rurkami wodnymi niż z rurkami powietrznymi. W ogóle, po co o tym dyskutujemy, skoro powstają takie płyty i jest wszystko rozwiązane.

Martina, widocznie w temacie o L. można tylko pisać o L. Ciekawe, co się stanie jak opiszę tutaj swoje doświadczenia związane z inną płytą? A o to prosił Piotr. Może Moderator usunie wszystko?  :wink: 
W Mega Therm jak czytam, to mają bardzo ciekawe rozwiązania. Uważam, że pojawienie się firm, które robią grzewcze płyty fundamentowe poskutkuje znormalizowaniem rynku i zdrową konkurencją. Co korzystnie odbije się na konsumencie.  :smile:

----------


## MARTINA1

Ja też uważam ,że konkurencja jest zdrowa..  :big grin:  .
Jak Coulignion napisał o swojej płycie i jej cenie  to nie odpowiedział nikt . Jak ja napiszę  o cenach- to ONI napiszą ,że płyty nie mam i ich dane- paranooja ....
 Moderator pewnie nawet nie zauważył tego linka - znając naturę Piotrusia pewnie zgłosił   :Roll:   :Lol:  
Mega Therm mnie ciekawi bo,ta płyta jest z tym anhydrytem i cena niższa  i nie czarujmy się płyta to coś co jest chronione patentem ,ALE ZAWSZE ktoś może coś LEPSZEGO  udoskonalonego wymyśleć i też opatentować.  Ten Sundolit ma dziwną stronkę mało czytelną  i klapa nie mogę się rozeznać -mało info a wydzwaniać czy prosić się o konkretne info na razie nie chce mi się . Więc jak masz jeszcze jakieś dane o innych robiących płyty fund. to wrzucaj ...

Mielenie własnego doświadczenia we własnym gronie TO NAJWIĘKSZA PARANOJA JAKĄ SPOTKAŁAM -czas na zmiany ...  :Lol:  (bo wtedy to doświadczenie nie jest doświadczeniem ...tylko robieniem cyrku )
 Powinno się porównywać płytę jako płytę z różnymi kombinacjami  i innymi ,,płytowymi wynalazkami"' -tak wg mnie ....ale nie jednej firmy !

----------


## coulignon

> Bo jeżeli po obrysie zew, to moja L ma 81 m2, przy 30cm styro, kosztowała 46 tyś, ale nie jest to cena samego L, ale wszystkiego co było związane ze stanem "0", czyli piasek (grubość podbudowy 1m) również pod garaż i składzik między domem i garażem (dodatkowe jakieś ponad 30m2), praca koparek, materiały które kupowałem sam na garaż (stal i styropian) - czyli całość płyt ok 105m2 !


96 m2 po wymiarach zewnętrznych i ze wszystkimi pracami ziemnymi.


No to cena Legalettu zrobiła sie bardziej przystepna. Jak patrzyłem, chyba w 2007 roku,to było niby 500 zł/m2 ale i tak wychodziło 70 tys za całośc.  :Wink2:  
Legallet ma jedną, niezaprzeczalną zaletę: powietrzny sytem grzewczy. Praktycznie niezniszczalny. A nawet jak sie popsuje to "serce" systemu jest na wierzchu. 
Ja akurat nie chciałem mieć ogrzewanej płyty, chciałem mieć tylko płytę. więc nie zanęcałem się na Legallet.
Choć pracuje tam całkiem ładna Pani Konstruktor. Ot, taka wartośc dodana  :Wink2:

----------


## Browar

> Mega Therm mnie ciekawi bo,ta płyta jest z tym anhydrytem i cena niższa  i nie czarujmy się płyta to coś co jest chronione patentem ,ALE ZAWSZE ktoś może coś LEPSZEGO  udoskonalonego wymyśleć i też opatentować.


A nie wydaje Wam się, że ten anhydryt to kolejny chwyt marketingowy?   :Roll:  

Anhydryt to nic innego jak "bezwodny gips" (http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anhydryt)

Owszem jest stosowany w budownictwie np. do wylewk anhydrytowych  - kiedyś nawet miałem jakąś ulotkę na ten temat z knaufa. 
Wylewki te *charakteryzują się wysokim przewodzeniem ciepła  - dzięki niskjej porowatości pozwalają na szybkie oddawanie ciepła pomieszczeniu* w przeciwieńskie do posadzek betonowych dlatego są polecane przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym -czyli szybko się nagrzewa i szybko oddajeciepło... Jak się to ma więc do haseł ze strony Maega Therm (?):

_ "zastosowanie anhydrytu powoduje lepszą transmisję ciepła do budynku, oraz kumulacje i bezwładność cieplną" 

" mieszanka anhydrytowa znacznie lepiej przewodzi i kumuluje ciepło niż zwykły beton,"_

czy to się nie wyklucza?   :Confused:   :Roll:  

Dla mnie to trochę wygląda tak jak by producent chciał złapać dwie sroki za ogon...  tylko jaki jest sens zatapiać rury w płycie skoro można zrobić podłogówkę + wylewka anhydrytowa? 

Druga sprawa to korozja zbrojenia. W betonie może zachodzić bardzo powoli ale z tego co czytałem  związki siarki przyspieszają korozję stali...   :Roll:  

Kolejna rzecz to to że anhydryt powoli chłonie wodę i po kilku latach może przekształcić się w gips - wprawdzie w ogrzewanej i zaizolowanej płycie nie powinnobyć aż tyle wigoci ale co gdy mamy jakieś mikrouszkodzenie rurki z której powoli sączy się woda? (chodzi mi o niewielkie uszkodzenie, którego po zalaniu płyty nie wykryje nawet próba ciśnieniowa....) Niewielkie nawet drobinki anhydrytu w ceramice, poddane działaniu wody potrafią tak napęcznieć że rozsadzają cegłę - czy w przypadku fundamentu nie ma ryzyka że będzie podobnie?  :Roll:  

Zaraz się ktoś doczepi że szukam dziury w całym, że na siłę chcę wykazac wady... Nie jestem budowlańcem, chemikiem ani fanatycznym zwolennikiem legaletu. Cieszę się że powstają nowe rozwiązania ale staram sięnie ulegać hasłom marketingowym typu "nasz styropian jest cieplejszy bo ma kropki"...

----------


## MCB

> Mega Therm mnie ciekawi bo,ta płyta jest z tym anhydrytem i cena niższa


Co do ceny to jak na razie nikt nie podał żadnego konkretnego przypadku, który mógłby służyć do porównań. To co jest w kalkulatorze cenowym ww. firmy to wg. mnie nie oddaje kosztów całości systemu. Po prostu jest tam za mało informacji, aby wyciągać takie wnioski jak Twoje.
Bardzo możliwe, że cena niższa bo firmie zależy, aby wejść na rynek. Ogłaszają się nawet na allegro  :smile: 

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Po kolei 
O anhydrycie materiale stosowanym w budownictwie do tynkowania ,szpachlowania i wylewek .i inn .
Różnice pomiędzy cementem...

1wysoki współczynnik przenikania ciepła-oszczędność energii potrzebnej do nagrzania
2 bezskurczowe wiązanie  redukuje ryzyko powstawania pęknięć  i odkształceń-,,tzw. efektu miski w przypadku samego cementu"..

 W płycie Masa Thermu ANHYDRYT + BETON B20-40 występuje jako mieszanka czyli poprawia właściwości transmisyjne ciepła...
W opłycie grzewczej  jest umieszczana elastyczna rura grzewcza (z czego?)
System odpowieda zaleceniom normyDIN 18032-(cz20) -NIE  JEST SZKODLIWY dla konstrukcji płyty...to rozwiewa  Twoje wątpliwości Browar? 

Dodatkowo: NAJWAŻNIEJSZE CHYBA 
1możliwość podłączenia dowolnego rodzaju paliwa -(  pompa ciepła ,solary też)
2 grzeje zimą i chłodzi latem 
 3 brak kosztów konserwacji
4 mniejsze zapotrzebowanie na ilość energii  od L. (skoro płyta lepiej przewodzi ciepło)
5 lepsza od L. sterowność temperaturą .
6 możliwość wyłączania poszczególnych stref z grzania   :big grin:  
7 brak szumów (to chyba w porównaniu do L.  i agregatu)
8 możliwość podziału na dowolną ilość stref grzewczych 
 9 cena za 100 m2 - 39 900 wg kalkulatora   (  L.-+ 10 000 PLN więcej *) ta cena była dla płyty w wersji energooszczędnej i nie spodziewam się żadnych dodatkowych kosztów .....

Dużo tych plusów ładnie wygląda  i mam nadzieję ,że tak funkcjonuje. L przy tym porównaniu wysiada po prostu nie ma czym konkurować . Ta opcja jest bardziej zaawansowana z regulacją ciepła w strefach, podłączyć można każdy system grzewczy ...
 Bardzo możliwe ,że cena jest niższa z powodu wchodzenia na rynek , ale możliwe jest też to ,że tyle sobie życzą i też na tym zarabiają ....
Czekam ,aż ktoś się zdecyduje i opisze ....bo kusząca ta propozycja ..
 Odnośnie Sundolitu nie mam wystarczających danych - bo też wypada zrobić porównanie ...
 Browar chyba zostały obalone Twoje teorie i wnioski odnośnie anhydrytu (bo tu jest to mieszanka z betonem poprawiająca właściwości przewodzenia ciepła..
Zaastrzeżenia odnośnie destrukcyjnego działania wody + anhydrytu też -odpowiedź w normie DN + zastosowanych rurach elastycznych 
 MCB - całość kosztów systemu przyjmuję te z kalkulatora -jak piszą tyle , to za tyle mają sprzedać   :big grin:

----------


## MCB

> Dodatkowo: NAJWAŻNIEJSZE CHYBA 
> 1możliwość podłączenia dowolnego rodzaju paliwa -(  pompa ciepła ,solary też)
> 2 grzeje zimą i chłodzi latem 
>  3 brak kosztów konserwacji
> 4 mniejsze zapotrzebowanie na ilość energii  od L. (skoro płyta lepiej przewodzi ciepło)
> 5 lepsza od L. sterowność temperaturą .
> 6 możliwość wyłączania poszczególnych stref z grzania   
> 7 brak szumów (to chyba w porównaniu do L.  i agregatu)
> 8 możliwość podziału na dowolną ilość stref grzewczych 
> ...



1. W przypadku L. z agregatami wodnymi można wybrać i inne źródła ciepła.
   Oczywiście jest tu transfer woda-powietrze co wpływa na sensowność zastosowania niskotemperaturowego źródła. Pisałem kiedyś o tym, że wg mnie zastosowanie PC do zasilania wodnych wymienników L. raczej nie ma sensu - niekorzystny COP (nie mogę tego podeprzeć żadnymi wyliczeniami).
2. Z tym chłodzeniem to bym się zastanowił. Czy to praktyczne i zdrowe? Jeśli tak to fajna sprawa.
3. ?????????
4. To chyba nie ma znaczenia. Istotna jest ilość przekazanej energii a nie czas w jakim to następuje.
5. Płyta pewnie szybciej oddaje ciepło. W przypadku grzania prądem może to być wadą.
6. To samo jest w L. Liczba stref 1-4 na agregat. Wada - "przesłuchy" pomiędzy strefami. Nie wiem w jakim zakresie temperaturowym.
7. To akurat zapis specjalnie pod L.  :smile: 
8. pkt. 6
9. Cena - jeszcze raz podkreślam, że wg mnie w tej cenie nie ma źródła ciepła. Np. pieca gazowego+kotłownia+komin. Mogę się mylić. Na stronie www brak informacji. Skoro dopuszczają wiele alternatywnych systemów to powinni napisać jaki jest uwzględniony w wycenie.


MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

Witoldzie

Znalazłem odpowiedź jaką otrzymałem z Gdańska przed kilku laty na interesujący Ciebie temat współpracy L. i słonecznych kolektorów powietrznych.  Potwierdza ona dokładnie to o czym napisał bardzo fachowo i ciekawie Henryk.

Rzeczywiści wykorzystanie słonecznych kolektorów powietrznych przy L. nie jest polecane, bo takie rozwiązanie nie da oczekiwanych efektów, jest nieekonomiczne (m.in. z uwagi na małe ciepło właściwe i prędkości przepływu). 
Natomiast istnieje możliwość wykorzystania słonecznych kolektorów cieczowych. 
Wówczas sytuacja jest trochę podobna do  niedawno opisywanego tu rozwiązania grzania np. gazem z dodatkowym zbiornikiem wodnym (tzw. buforem).
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## MARTINA1

post MCB -,,1. W przypadku L. z agregatami wodnymi można wybrać i inne źródła ciepła.
Oczywiście jest tu transfer woda-powietrze co wpływa na sensowność zastosowania niskotemperaturowego źródła. Pisałem kiedyś o tym, że wg mnie zastosowanie PC do zasilania wodnych wymienników L. raczej nie ma sensu - niekorzystny COP (nie mogę tego podeprzeć żadnymi wyliczeniami).
2. Z tym chłodzeniem to bym się zastanowił. Czy to praktyczne i zdrowe? Jeśli tak to fajna sprawa.
3. ?????????
4. To chyba nie ma znaczenia. Istotna jest ilość przekazanej energii a nie czas w jakim to następuje.
5. Płyta pewnie szybciej oddaje ciepło. W przypadku grzania prądem może to być wadą.
6. To samo jest w L. Liczba stref 1-4 na agregat. Wada - "przesłuchy" pomiędzy strefami. Nie wiem w jakim zakresie temperaturowym.
7. To akurat zapis specjalnie pod L. 
8. pkt. 6
9. Cena - jeszcze raz podkreślam, że wg mnie w tej cenie nie ma źródła ciepła. Np. pieca gazowego+kotłownia+komin. Mogę się mylić. Na stronie www brak informacji. Skoro dopuszczają wiele alternatywnych systemów to powinni napisać jaki jest uwzględniony w wycenie.''
*Lecimy po kolei : MEGA THERM  KONTRA LEGALETT*
1  podłaczenie jakiegokolwiek źródła ciepła + M T
2  chłodzenie - jak klimatyzacja  dodatkowa extra opcja + MT
3  bez konserwacji (to chyba o prąd chodzi ) +  MT
4  ważny jest czas  naładowania takiego fundamentu - im krótszy tym lepsza STEROWALNOŚĆ UKŁADEM + MT ciepło wtedy ,kiedy potrzebne
5  z powodu lepszych właściwości transmisyjnych ciepła (przewaga mieszanki anhydrytowej nad betonem ) w dobrze zaizolowanym domu Z MAŁYMI STRATAMI CIEPŁA  żaden problem  + MT
6  ===(ale do zbadania jeszcze) jakiś agregat ,ale musi być ,więc 0
7  brak szumów + MT 
 8  cena za 100m2 -39 000 pln np. dla wersji prądowej =ok. jeśli dla innych jeszcze tym lepiej +MT (porównując z L. na prąd)
*Mamy 7 + dla  MEGA  THERM  
 0 =   z LEGALETT*
hm   :Roll: 
 SAMA PATRZĄC NA WYNIK JESTEM W SZOKU......  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
chyba idzie NOWE ....

----------


## MCB

> 1  podłaczenie jakiegokolwiek źródła ciepła + M T
> 2  chłodzenie - jak klimatyzacja  dodatkowa extra opcja + MT
> 3  bez konserwacji (to chyba o prąd chodzi ) +  MT
> 4  ważny jest czas  naładowania takiego fundamentu - im krótszy tym lepsza STEROWALNOŚĆ UKŁADEM + MT ciepło wtedy ,kiedy potrzebne
> 5  z powodu lepszych właściwości transmisyjnych ciepła (przewaga mieszanki anhydrytowej nad betonem ) w dobrze zaizolowanym domu Z MAŁYMI STRATAMI CIEPŁA  żaden problem  + MT
> 6  ===(ale do zbadania jeszcze)
> 7  brak szumów + MT 
>  8  cena za 100m2 -39 000 pln np. dla wersji prądowej =ok. jeśli dla innych jeszcze tym lepiej +MT (porównując z L. na prąd)
> *Mamy 7 + dla  MEGA  THERM  
> ...


1. W M. wg mnie wydajniejsze będzie ogrzewanie przy niskotemperaturowym źródle ciepła. To zasługa wody w instalacji.
Z drugiej strony L. się chwali tym, że nie stosuje wody w instalacji. Dla wielu to jest plus. Mnie ten argument przekonał. Czyli coś za coś.
2. Co do chłodzenia to na pewno nie jest wskazane chłodzenie poprzez np. instalację grzejników (skraplanie). Czy i w jakim stopniu to się przekłada na płytę?
3. W płycie M. jest woda. Woda musi być grzana w jakimś urządzeniu. Urządzenie to na pewno wymaga konserwacji.
4. Płyta M. szybciej się ładuje, ale i rozładowuje. Pod znakiem zapytania jest możliwość korzystania z II taryfy a co za tym idzie sensowność ekonomiczna wyboru grzania prądem.
5. Wg mnie zapotrzebowanie będzie takie samo. Obie płyty oddadzą do otoczenia tyle energii ile będzie potrzeba. Ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe akumulacyjne ma właściwości samoregulacyjne.
6. 
7. L. nie szumi (nie dotyczy wersji z wymiennikiem kominkowym).
8. Co w wersji prądowej podgrzewa i pompuje wodę w płycie M?
Gdzie jest zlokalizowane? Jakie są długości linii zasilających wydzielone obwody grzewcze?


Czy idzie NOWE? Niekoniecznie. Przecież to "zwykła" podłogówka tylko nie w warstwie wylewki a od razu w płycie. Z nowości to to, że nareszcie kolejna firma "naumiała" się budować płyty. Oby było ich jak najwięcej!
Ja szukałem systemu prostszego, mało podatnego na awarie. Zwiększone koszty ogrzewania z powodu wyboru en. elektrycznej starałem się zminimalizować jak największą izolacją domu oraz jak najniższymi nakładami takie elementy jak przyłącze czy abonament.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

*Niestety,  nie ma tu czego bronić ...TEZY NIE DO OBRONY* 

 1 Można się chwalić czymś czego nie ma ? 
przykład L - WODA 
   - oni nie robią z wodą,  inni robią - jeśli tańsze i równie lub bardziej trwałe + MT
 Punkt 1i 2 u Ciebie dotyczą wody (jeśli jest skraplanie pewnie jest i osuszanie =

2 konserwacja (jak bez to bez ) dlaczego ?(sprawdzimy)

3 - odpowiada pkt.4  GŁUPOTĄ JEST Twe STWIERDZENIE W CAŁOŚCI 
.....korzystanie z 2 taryfy jest  możliwe + oszczędności na przekazywaniu ciepła =małe straty ciepła. *Zalety takie jak lepszaTRANSMISYJNOŚĆ CIEPŁA  i LEPSZA STEROWALNOŚĆ  układem nie mogą być wadą ..*.(pamiętajmy o tym ,że L nie jest dostosowany do szybkich zmian temperatury  i w obecnym klimacie nadaje się bardziej na Syberię ,niż u nas gdzie raz ciepło , raz zimno....
.
4  szumi nie szumi (jeden L szumi drugi nie ) -ten wcale... hałas jest dla nas żródłem uszkodzeń układu nerwowego i dom powinien być cichy ....to akurat oczywiste - kwestia do zmierzenia ,ale pewnie badań nie robiono dla L.

5  straty ciepła większe w betonie niż anhydrycie -udowodnione naukowo !

6  (pkt. 8 MBC) nie wiem co  pompuje , podgrzewa wodę ,pewnie ,,coś " opatentowanego...jakiś agregat -do zbadania 
*Idzie nowe ,IDZIE.........*
A teraz celem uzupełnienia braków jak ktoś ma info poproszę , dodatkowo też o Sundolicie....  :big grin:

----------


## Browar

> *Lecimy po kolei : MEGA THERM  KONTRA LEGALETT*
> 1  podłaczenie jakiegokolwiek źródła ciepła + M T
> 2  chłodzenie - jak klimatyzacja  dodatkowa extra opcja + MT
> 3  bez konserwacji (to chyba o prąd chodzi ) +  MT
> 4  ważny jest czas  naładowania takiego fundamentu - im krótszy tym lepsza STEROWALNOŚĆ UKŁADEM + MT ciepło wtedy ,kiedy potrzebne
> 5  z powodu lepszych właściwości transmisyjnych ciepła (przewaga mieszanki anhydrytowej nad betonem ) w dobrze zaizolowanym domu Z MAŁYMI STRATAMI CIEPŁA  żaden problem  + MT
> 6  ===(ale do zbadania jeszcze)
> 7  brak szumów + MT 
>  8  cena za 100m2 -39 000 pln np. dla wersji prądowej =ok. jeśli dla innych jeszcze tym lepiej +MT (porównując z L. na prąd)
> ...


1  _podłaczenie jakiegokolwiek źródła ciepła_ (w L podobnie, większośc grzeje prądem, ja piecem gazowym, niktórzy z pieca na ekogroszek - czyli da się)  - remis
2  _chłodzenie - jak klimatyzacja  dodatkowa extra opcja _ - ja bym tam nie chciał żeby mnie latem dodatkowo pizgało po nogach, odmrożeń można dostać   :Wink2:   bez punktu
3 _ bez konserwacji (to chyba o prąd chodzi )_  - piec (jakikolwiek)
 trzeba częściej kontserwowac niż agregaty - plus dla L
4  _ważny jest czas  naładowania takiego fundamentu - im krótszy tym lepsza STEROWALNOŚĆ UKŁADEM  ciepło wtedy ,kiedy potrzebne_ + dla M
5  _z powodu lepszych właściwości transmisyjnych ciepła (przewaga mieszanki anhydrytowej nad betonem ) w dobrze zaizolowanym domu Z MAŁYMI STRATAMI CIEPŁA  żaden problem_  - tu nie dam  punktu bo za właściwości transmisyjne był punkt 4.
6  _===(ale do zbadania jeszcze)_ - nie ma co badac bo tak jest   :big grin:   remis
7  _brak szumów_ - mi tam nic nie szumi  - remis
 8  _cena za 100m2 -39 000 pln np. dla wersji prądowej =ok. jeśli dla innych jeszcze tym lepiej +MT (porównując z L. na prąd)_ - cena nie uwzględnia "źródła ciepła" należy doliczyć np koszt pieca + jeżeli zstosujemy piec na paliwo stałe trzeba się liczyć z kosztami rozbudowanej instalacji (mieszacze i inne pierdoły) bo tak jak przy podłogówce temperatura wody nie może być zbyt wysoka...

i mamy remis   :Roll:  

Dodatkowo W instalacji L nie ma możliwości wystapienia awarii chyba że agregat, ale tak samo może popsuć się piec. 

Jedyna prawdziwa przewaga M nad L to że dają dodatkowe zabezpieczenie przed wilgocią (folia) i stosują XPS (chociaż na stronie pisza że EPS też... to jak 2 rodzaje styro dają ?

----------


## MARTINA1

MT GÓRĄ !
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NIE MAMY REMISU...nawet bardzo chcąc i upiększając ,,,,,,
 1  podłączysz wszystko i solary , i pompę ciepła - co tylko chcesz  + MT
 2 klimatyzacja - jak potrzebujesz lekki chłodek , ogólnie + bo na klimatyzator nie wydajesz ,a choroba legionistów Cię nie dopadnie  +MT
3 *naciągactwo !* jak możesz udowadniać ,że coś o czym (  poza prądowym bezawaryjnym info )NIE WIEMY  jest GORSZE od L.agregatu ? na wiarę ?
4 właściwości anhydrytu +MT
5 sterowalność układem (wg życzeń)+MT
6  do zbadania ten agregat i porównania =0
7 BRAK SZUMÓW - (Tobie nie szumi ,innym w L. szumi ) w MT w żadnym przypadku PRZYPADKU NIE SZUMI + MT
8 wersja prądowa najbardziej porównywalna tańsza +MT

 a jak dołożysz  możliwość wyboru źródła ciepła = BEZCENNE (NP. dotowane  SOLARKI ,PC wszelkie źródła ,które mogą nas uniezależnić.....  :big grin: 
*6 PLUSÓW  MT , 0 L.*

----------


## Piotr O.

Witom Wos piknie  :smile: 
Mam pytańko: *długo jeszcze dacie się tak chłopaki manipulować spekulacjami Martiny1? Ona się świetnie z Wami bawi!*
Przecież "gołym okiem" widać, że do Niej Wasze argumenty nie docierają. Wy swoje, a Ona swoje i tak kolejny ekran zapisów nie na temat. 
Wystarczy zajrzeć do profilu Martiny1, by znaleźć Jej listy na wielu wątkach. Ostatnio na kilku oberwało Jej się zdrowo i to nie od byle kogo, bo od Najlepszych na tym forum, od Elit tego forum. No to wróciła tu i wyprawia swoje wodzenie Was za nos.
*Załóżcie sobie wątek na przykład: M kontra L i tam swobodnie grajcie dalej.*

Martina1 manipuluje informacją, spekuluje na swoją korzyść, bo pisze o czymś na czym się zna. Nadal wykazuje się kiepską (lub celową w tej rozgrywce) znajomością L i jeszcze mniejszą M. Opiera się tylko na materiałach reklamowych firmy z jej stron www. Próbuje argumentować czymś, co określa na przykład słowami: _nie wiem co pompuje , podgrzewa wodę ,pewnie ,,coś " opatentowanego...jakiś agregat -do zbadania_ . Dobre sobie!
*To jest poziom konkretnych doświadczeń Martina1.* 
Swoje dane opiera na kalkulatorze ze strony firmy, a nie przyjmuje do wiadomości wyliczeń autentycznych podanych przez osoby, które wybudowały dom na L.

O Sundolicie pisaliśmy już tutaj. Sprawdziliśmy firmę otrzymując dane dla przykładowego domu. Wystarczy chcieć poszukać (niestety za sprawa trollowania M i T trzeba przejrzeć wiele ekranów wstecz).
Szkoda zajmować miejsce i czas tym, którzy mają coś konkretnego do napisania na temat  Legalett z własnych doświadczeń i przemyśleń oraz tym, którzy chcą się coś na temat L zapytać, dowiedzieć.
Pozdrowiom serdelecznie

PS Jak już tak bardzo chcecie porównywać, to proponuję  napiszcie do M zamiast pisać dyrdymały i porównywać dwie inne technologię w celu wykazania czegoś co jest trudne do wykazania - na podstawie domysłów.

----------


## Browar

Ok,

Widzę że jesteś już totalnie zafiksowana na punkcie wodnej podłogówki zalanej w płycie z dodatkiem bezwodnego gipsu...   :Wink2:  Koszty porównujesz na podstawie kalkulatora na stronie który nie jest przecież ofertą handlową i przedstawia tylko koszt płyty a nie całego systemu.. (na stronie jest wyraźnie: _"Jeśli chcą Państwo się dowiedzieć ile będzie kosztowała płyta fundamentowa pod dom prosimy skorzystać z naszego kalkulatora"._

Może się mylę co do powyższego ale dziwię się że TY   :ohmy:   taka dociekliwa jeżeli chodziło o L kupiłaś wszystko co napisali na stronie mimo że pełno tam niescisłości...   :Roll:  

Ale cóż widac mają lepszego marketingowca niż nasz Piotruś   :Lol:  

Ja nie byłem przekonany do L dopuki sam nie zobaczyłem, nie dotknąłem i nie zobaczyłem jak działa, a raczej nie sądzę abyś przynajmniej widziałą  na oczy  płytę M.
Zresztą L widziałaś? (oprócz zdjęć w necie?)   :Wink2:  

Może i M to dobre rozwiązanie ale jak już bym miał robić ogrzewanie wodne to bym zrobił sobie wodną podłogówkę (moze z wylewką anhydrytową)... W razie awari (przecieków)  -mniej kucia!   :Wink2:

----------


## Piotr O.

Pewnie pojawi się tu niebawem niewierny Tomasz, który napisał niedawno o kolejnym swoim odkryciu:
_Ja zauważam taką prawidłowość ,że zawsze czy to na forach czy w artykułach sponsorowanych inwestorzy broniący danej opcji czy danego rozwiązania jak niepodległości są właścicielami małych i tanich domków. Z czego to wynika?_
Ano wynika to  ztego, ze czytasz wybiórczo i... Tomaszu nie odrobiłeś zadania domowego, bo...
*List Avatara25: Wto, 26 Maj 2009 11:32*
_Witam 
Skończył się okres grzewczy i dostałem ostatni rachunek z energetyki. 
Pora podsumować po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym. 
1. Jaki dom: 
- Domek około 160m2 
- Podłoga 18cm styropian. 
- Ściany 24cm Ytong (500) + 25cm styropian. 
- Dach 30cm wełna. 
- Rekuperator zainstalowany. 
- Okna wsp. 1,0. 
2. Temperatura komfortowa 21 stopni. 
3. Legalett elektryczny (3 agregaty). 
- parter agregat pracował normalnie 
- piętro pracował jeden agregat i utrzymywał 12 stopni. 
4. Druga taryfa weekendowa. Sterowanie termostatami w każdym pomieszczeniu. 
5. Wynik: od września do kwietnia wyszło 1550 PLN. 
(...)
Pozdrawiam Sławek 
Postępy z budowy domku - www.domek.grzybowo.org_

*Okres od września do kwietnia to 8 miesięcy. 1550 : 8  = 193,75 zł
Pomińmy jeden miesiąc na przykład wrzesień: 1550 : 7 = 221,42 zł
Pomińmy nawet dwa miesiące czyli jeszcze kwiecień: 1550 : 6 = 258,33 zł*
Maszeruj do szkoły Tomaszu, do dobrej szkoły i lekcje nie zapominaj odrabiać.  :big grin:   :smile:

----------


## Browar

> Witom Wos piknie 
> Mam pytańko: *długo jeszcze dacie się tak chłopaki manipulować spekulacjami Martiny1? Ona się świetnie z Wami bawi!*
> Przecież "gołym okiem" widać, że do Niej Wasze argumenty nie docierają. Wy swoje, a Ona swoje i tak kolejny ekran zapisów nie na temat. 
> Wystarczy zajrzeć do profilu Martiny1, by znaleźć Jej listy na wielu wątkach. Ostatnio na kilku oberwało Jej się zdrowo i to nie od byle kogo, bo od Najlepszych na tym forum, od Elit tego forum. No to wróciła tu i wyprawia swoje wodzenie Was za nos.
> *Załóżcie sobie wątek na przykład: M kontra L i tam swobodnie grajcie dalej.*
> 
> Martina1 manipuluje informacją, spekuluje na swoją korzyść, bo pisze o czymś na czym się zna. .


NA początek  - jak pisałem swojeg oposta to jeszcze tego nie było...  :Confused:  

Kolego Piotruś , zapomniałem że w tym wątku od manipulowania jesteś Ty!   :Lol:  Boisz się że MARTINA cie przebije ?   :Lol:   A może boli że ostatnio więcej tu o konkurencji?   :Wink2:  

Widac gołym okiem że argumenty nie docierają - do Ciebie tez nie docierają   :ohmy:  Tylko ja już wolę sobie polemizowac z MARTINĄ która mówi toco myśli wprost a nie próbuje tu owijać w bibułkę jak to zwykłeś robić... To że jest na wielu wątkach to akurat nic złego - Tobie tez czasem radzę "wyść z nory" zmiast tylko agitowac w 2 tematach o L i P   :big grin: 

A hasło "Załóżcie sobie wątek na przykład..." to może napisać ktośk to założył ten wątek a nie ktoś kto sobie go "przywłaszczył"   :Wink2:  

Co do Elit -  jak ich nazywasz: "najlepsi na forum" co natrzaskali tysiące postów, to się teraz zajmują przepychankami na temat co można cytować na forum a co nie bo jeden umieścił sfastykę (wprawdzie deptaną ale sfastykę) w podpisie i teraz się dąsa że mu tytuł zabrali!   :Lol:   Porażka totalna... a reszta "elit" mu wturuje  - normalnie jak walka o stołki w sejmie...    :Lol:

----------


## MCB

MARTINA1 wydaje mi się, że nie załapałaś niektórych rzeczy.

Chłodzenie
=======
Jeżeli podczas chłodzenia płytą wystąpią takie same efekty jak przy chłodzeniu grzejnikiem to dziękuję. Nie chciałbym, żeby na podłodze wykrapała się woda!
Zobacz jak wygląda latem niezaizolowana spłuczka WC. Podejrzewam, że podłoga będzie wyglądała podobnie.
W typowych układach klimatyzacji chłodzi się powietrze przy okazji odprowadzając olbrzymie ilości wody.

Konserwacja
========
Nie ma systemów bez konserwacji:
- dla L. elektrycznego dotyczy agregatów
- dla MT elektrycznego dotyczy pieca elektrycznego, pomp obiegowych, regulatorów przepływu itp.

Szybkość ładowania-rozładowania
====================
Dla bezpośredniego grzania prądem widzę tylko II taryfę. Czyli z reguły grzejemy od 22 do 6 rano. Jeżeli płyta szybko się nagrzewa i szybko oddaje ciepło to "górka" temperaturowa będzie w nocy, czyli wtedy, kiedy z reguły obniża się temperaturę.

Sterowalność
========
Jeżeli zależy nam na sterowalności, czyli przewidujemy konieczność częstych i znacznych zmian temperatury w pomieszczeniu to system akumulacyjny nieizolowany się do tego nie nadaje. Tutaj najlepsze będzie ogrzewanie promiennikowe, powietrzne lub "cienka" podłogówka. Sam dom powinien być jak najmniej akumulacyjny (szkielet lub izolacje wewnętrzne).
Mi zależy na stałości temperatury. Można to osiągnąć stosując niskotemperaturowe wielkopowierzchniowe ogrzewanie (podłogówka), dużą akumulacyjność przegród oraz możliwość ochrony przed nadmiernym nasłonecznieniem lub wychłodzeniem (np. rolety). Dzięki temu nawet gdy temperatura na zewnątrz podskoczy z -10 do 20 to mój dom tego prawie nie odczuje. Straty spadną do minimum. Zasilanie L. się wyłączy. W miarę spadania temp. zewnętrznych straty zaczną wzrastać, ale będą uzupełniane zakumulowaną energią w strukturze domu. Gdy tej energii zabraknie i temp. będzie poniżej zadanej załączy się zasilanie L.
W tym wątku (lub wątku o ogrzewaniu podłogowym) jest link do opracowania dotyczącego układów ogrzewania podłogowego i ich samosterowalności.

W tej chwili temp. w pomieszczeniach równo 14st. i ani drgnie. A na zewnątrz huśtawka temperaturowa.

Naciągactwo
========
Nie twierdzę że "coś o czym nie wiemy" jest gorsze. To Ty twierdzisz, że jest lepsze (MT). Ja tylko zwracam uwagę, że nie wiemy do końca co porównujemy. L. jest dobrze znany. Są zdjęcia, opisy, przekroje, dokumentacje w internecie.
Na temat MT jest tylko kilka zdań reklamowych plus kalkulator. To za mało. Może jest lepszy. Na wiarę nie stwierdzę.

Woda w instalacji
==========
W moim L. nie ma wody w instalacji. Dzięki temu system bez uszczerbku przeżył jedną zimę bez ogrzewania. A było i -20.
Przetrwał też prace instalacyjne. Podczas instalacji stelaży WC przewierciłem kanał L. Pizgnęło, aż miło. Włożyłem kołek i wkręciłem śrubę. Żadnych napraw. W przypadku wody czekało by mnie kucie. A gdybym nie zorientował się w porę?
Tak to wiercę w podłodze nie zastanawiając się co tam siedzi.
Dla mnie to zalety. Za wodą przemawia tylko możliwość instalacji PC. Jednak przy kosztach PC inwestycja ta staje się opłacalna dopiero przy większym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło lub spadku cen PC. Takie wyliczenia były w wątku o PC.

Solary
====
Jeśli nie masz dofinansowania to system solarny nawet do grzania c.w.u. jest nieopłacalny lub na granicy opłacalności. W przypadku ogrzewania jest nieopłacalny jeszcze bardziej.


Browar:
Co do filii pod fundamentem to L. nawet zabrania umieszczania takowej. Nie wiem jaka jest tego przyczyna, ale coś w tym musi być. Nie sądzę, żeby chodziło o oszczędność  :smile: 

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

DO Piotrusia 
 O, biedaku jak tak dalej pójdzie to się na amen zafiksujesz ...  :Lol:  
* Już się  NAWET zastanawiam  czy ci coś odpisywać , gole strzelasz sobie sam ....* Ja ci personalnych wycieczek jak najmniej robię ,ty próbujesz z każdej strony -przynajmniej nie pisz kłamstw ..GŁUPOTY  wystarczą ...
 Nie posiadam żadnej strony www.  i z żadną się nie utożsamiam ,korzystam z info ogólnodostępnych .... To ,że ty coś sprawdziłeś (SUNDOLIT) powoduje że to info JEST JESZCZE MNIEJ WIARYGODNE .....Namawianie kolegów ,by ze mną nie korespondowali jest - KARYGODNE... (chyba polecę na skargę ..)
Nie chcę zakładać żadnego nowego wątku -zapewnię ci popularność tutaj ....
 I jeszcze jedno -jak ja trolluję - TY ROLUJESZ..= PODOBA SIĘ ?
 a tak naprawdę wytłumacz swój ,, fakt nieustającej radości z posiadania domu datujący się tu na forum od 2004"   i mielenie tego tematu 1000 raz !
(w innych wątkach się nie produkujesz poza praefą   )
DO BROWARA 
Staram się być dociekliwa  i TO rozwiązanie do mnie przemawia (na razie )Uważam ,że pod nazwą koszt płyty jest podana cena zestawu (całego)- jest to do sprawdzenia. A propos nieścisłości to akurat mając porównanie tej z L.  i S.  i MT. ta jest najlepsza . Podaj te nieścisłości ? ,L.   WIDZIAŁAM PODOBNIE JAK PRAEFĘ . MT nie ,ale się postaram .Jasne najlepiej to mnie od czci i wiary odsądzać , posądzać o przedstawicielstwo jakiejś z firm , a  P.O. niech dalej sobie nawija w końcu to wasz opiekun PODAJĄCY WYTYCZNE JAK NA TACY ....BRRR
 I jeszcze jedno- jeśli tak to zwykli bezinteresowni forumowicze nie mają tu po co wpadać ...,,opcja sami swoi wygodna i nie uciążliwa jest ,nowościom precz !"

----------


## Piotr O.

Browarku 
(skoro mimo mojej prośby piszesz mi na złość: Piotruś  zamiast Piotr)
Znów nie przeczytałeś dokładnie, nie zastanowiłeś się i "fandzolisz"- jak mawiają starzy Ślązacy.  :smile: 
Brak logiki i konkretów w Twoim pisaniu, a sporo niby żartów (ach, te buziaczki), a raczej kpiny i ironii. Wybacz więc, ale dziś tylko i aż tyle w odpowiedzi w tym temacie.

Natomiast a propos doświadczeń z L, to mam nowe - z wymiennikiem ciepła w kominku, które może Ciebie zainteresować. 
W poniedziałek dostałem pocztą nowe termostaty z ustawioną temp. włączania na 50 st. C (poprzednia na 80). Podłączyłem i po 15 minutach palenia w kominku temp. była już powyżej 50 st. (o mały włos uszkodziłbym termometr rtęciowy) i włączyły się wentylatory.  Działały na jednym dużym polanie bukowym przez dwie godziny.
To cieszy, a nie tam jakieś manipulacyje, domysły i bzdety o firmie z Tczewa koło Gdańska.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

PS Inne wątki poczytałem i stąd poleciłem innym ich lekturę. Ty tego nie skumałeś chyba (?). Doszedłem do wniosku, że Martina1 to pikuś w porównaniu z niektórymi Old Boys na tym forum. Moderator na to "rozłożył ręce", a Admin stwierdził coś w stylu: taka polityka Redakcji co do moderowania.  :sad:   :ohmy:   :Roll:  
I Ty mnie namawiasz, aby marnował czas tak jak Martina1 i pisał w takim "doborowym towarzystwie"? Dziękuję - nie. 
Wolę zrobić kilka łączności krótkofalarskich z całym światem. W tym gronie szanuje się ludzi i zachowuje zasady kultury.  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Dziękuję Martino1 - jak zwykle same konkrety z Twoje strony i brak czytania ze zrozumieniem, kolejne Twoje manipulacyje (np. o rzekomej Twojej stronie www, a nie firmy MegaVega... i podobno napisałem, że tylko ja sprawdzałem Sundo  :ohmy:  ... hłe, hłe  :smile:  ) czyli: ble, ble, ble.
Najlepszego...

----------


## MCB

Piotrze, Browar!

Bardzo Was proszę nie spierajcie się w ten sposób.
Obaj posiadacie L., znacie zasady akumulacyjnego ogrzewania z teorii i praktyki, więc dzielcie się doświadczeniami z innymi. Polemizujcie ze sobą i innymi. Tylko w trochę inny sposób.

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

_Co do filii pod fundamentem to L. nawet zabrania umieszczania takowej. Nie wiem jaka jest tego przyczyna, ale coś w tym musi być. Nie sądzę, żeby chodziło o oszczędność_

MCB
Chodzi o kierunek oddawania ewentualnej wilgoci - w dół, a nie do góry, gdyby była folia po styropianem.

_Polemizujcie ze sobą i innymi. Tylko w trochę inny sposób._ 
Masz jakąś konkretną propozycję? Dzielę się doświadczeniami. Staram się, ale czytałeś - Browar woli styl Martina1. Sam to właśnie przyznał. Szkoda, przykre to, ale prawdziwe.
Powodzenia...

----------


## MCB

Podejrzewałem coś podobnego. 
Podwyższona temperatura płyty powoduje odpychanie cząsteczek wody.
Jeżeli pod płytą znajduje się warstwa nieprzepuszczalna to woda nie odejdzie.

Dodane:
Browar pisze całkiem sensownie.  Ogólnie wiedzę i doświadczenie ma!
Tylko niektórych tematów nie powinien poruszać w takiej formie jak porusza.

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

Też tak uważam, bo to fajny Gościu jest.  :Smile:

----------


## MCB

bo gdyby fajnym Gościem nie był.. :smile:

----------


## MARTINA1

PIOTRUŚ .......
 Utwierdzam się w tym ,że to motto Kotarbińskiego  masz świetnie dobrane i tylko jakoś nie korzystaszz niego..
 Odnośnie CZYTANIA ZE ZROZUMIENIEM :
cyt.1 z Piotrusia  ,, Opiera się tylko na materiałach reklamowych firmy z jej stron www.
cyt. 2 o SUNDOLICIE ,,O Sundolicie pisaliśmy już tutaj. Sprawdziliśmy firmę otrzymując dane dla przykładowego domu.."

Twój profil to profil TYPOWEGO PS-A ..........
1 przywłaszczenie wątku- udowodnione 
2 PIKUŚ  to jesteś  ty - TAAAKI MALUTKI   :Lol:  

3 zrób zrzutę by mnie wyrzucili - ZA PISANIE O LEGALETT, udzielanie na forum i brak poprawności politycznej.......
4Te twoje nowe termostaty to pewnie GRATIS (za zasługi)

Odnośnie Browara- jest logicznym facetem  i wszystko to co MU przypisujesz to twoje deficyty   ubrane w fartuszek wyuczonej kulturki .....

A teraz jak już masz NOWY MATERIAŁ TO ZASUWAJ I SKARŻ SIĘ ILE WLEZIE   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Martina1 - 
Nie denerwuj się tak, bo to widać na odległość.
Nie pisz nam, że brak Ci inteligencji i nie manipuluj treścią po to tylko, by nadal tu zabierać miejsce:
*Zdanie mówi o firmie Mega..., a nie o Tobie:*
_Opiera się tylko na materiałach reklamowych firmy z jej stron_  www . 
czyli stron tejże firmy. Podobnie jak nieco dalej:
_Swoje dane opiera na kalkulatorze ze strony firmy..._

_O Sundolicie pisaliśmy już tutaj. Sprawdziliśmy firmę otrzymując dane dla przykładowego domu. Wystarczy chcieć poszukać (niestety za sprawa trollowania M i T trzeba przejrzeć wiele ekranów wstecz)._
Wyraźnie jest napisane w liczbie mnogiej: pisaliśmy, sprawdziliśmy - bo nie tylko ja to zrobiłem. A zrobiłem, bo nie lubię jak ktoś, podobnie jak Ty obecnie o MegaVega, piszę coś na podstawie wyłącznie informacji  na stronach tejże firmy.

Co do obraźliwych stwierdzeń pod moim i MCB adresem typu "skarżenie", "donoszenie", to znów nie czytasz uważnie. Wyjaśniłem to wyżej przy okazji odpowiedzi Browarowi. Możesz być spokojna nie proszę już ani Admina, ani Moderatora o interwencję, bo skutek jest żaden. Mają jak widać w wątku o dobrych obyczajach, większe problemy niż Martina1.
Resztę Twoich obraźliwych stwierdzeń pominę, bo to jak powiadają: poniżej mojego poziomu. Współczuje Twoim bliski jeśli jako Żona i Matka podobnie zachowujesz się wśród nich.  :sad: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek131

Piotrze ,czy byłbyś uprzejmy wymienić wszystkie znane Ci wady Legalett?Te mniejsze i te większe.Najlepiej w punktach-tak chyba najczytelniej

----------


## MARTINA1

PIOTRUŚ
 O inteligencji to akurat ty masz najmniej powodów ,by się wypowiadać........  :Lol:  
Ja się niczego nie obawiam z twej strony - wiesz jak *PIKUŚ - to pikuś* ....jak skargi nie pomagają to musisz coś nowego wymyśleć (będzie trudno).....

 CO DO WSPÓŁCZUCIA - to ja współczuję każdemu kto ma z tobą do czynienia ...
.
 To co  tak tryumfalnie próbujesz udowodnić - można było  podwójnie  odczytać ...(w przypadku zdania z firmą)
*Odnośnie Sundolitu słowo ,, sprawdzaliśmy''  w twoim wydaniu nie może być żadna gwarancją,no chyba że znanego już tu monotematycznego wazelinowania na przyjęte przed kilku laty ,,zlecenie "....*
 W   temacie płyty MEGA THERMU  na razie sami (mam nadzieję ,że bez ciebie ) poszukamy ,czego się da ,a później  zamówiłam konkretną wycenę i  wtedy zobaczymy ......
*A o SUNDOLICIE  i każdej innej znalezionej płytce będę pisać tu....*
A teraz się ciesz...  :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Podsumowując jednym zdaniem:
Mimo prób innego rozwiązania wróciliśmy do znanego wniosku - NIE KARMIĆ TROLLA.

----------


## Piotr O.

_Piotrze ,czy byłbyś uprzejmy wymienić wszystkie znane Ci wady Legalett?Te mniejsze i te większe.Najlepiej w punktach-tak chyba najczytelniej_
Bardzo dobre, konkretne pytanie.
Większość z tych "wad" to jednocześnie zalety.  :smile: 
Proszę bardzo Tomaszu - według życzenia:
1. Cena - zwykle mniejszy lub większy szok po jej otrzymaniu, który jednak  mija, gdy porówna się wszystkie komponenty L z etapami wykonania tego w tradycyjny sposób (końcowy koszt budowy jest podobny). Pisano o tym wielokrotnie, a niedawno ładnie odniósł się tutaj do tego Coulignon porównując z ceną płyty wykonanej przez siebie (list z 17 listopada).
2. Szum wentylatorów - słyszalny w przypadku połączenia L z kominkiem (przez kratki kominkowe), jest na tyle cichy, że szybko się do niego można przyzwyczaić. Z perspektywy 6 lat używania połączenia kominka tylko z rurami spiro uważam dziś, że warto wstawić wymiennik, bo odzysk 4 kW jest ważniejszy niż szum -  oszczędności (po tej zimie napisze szerzej jak to wyglądało w praktyce).
3. Bezwładność - występuje przy pierwszym włączeniu jesiennym, nie ma jednak większego znaczenia, bo rzadko jest tak, aby jesienią od początku były duże mrozy (wystarczy ustawić odpowiednio termostaty). Podobnie jak akumulacja ciepła przy grzaniu w II taryfie (a to podstawa przy L) bezwładność jest jednocześnie zaletą.
4. Planowanie - konieczność dokładnego zaplanowania miejsc wylotów rur kanalizacji, doprowadzenia powietrza do kominka, wejść instalacji dodatkowych z pod fundamentu (woda, energetyka, domofon), bo wiercenie w w B20 jest możliwe, ale nie należny do przyjemności  :smile: . 
Czy to jednak wada? Planowanie jest konieczne przy każdym fundamencie.

Tyle na szybko, bo czasu nie mam zbyt wiele.
Zachęcam innych użytkowników L do odpowiedzi na Twoje pytanie, a Ciebie abyś porównał to z wieloma zaletami, o których wielokrotnie już tu pisano. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MCB

Do wad L. można zaliczyć brak możliwości skorzystania z nieskotemperaturowego źródła grzania. Do wymienników woda-powietrze trzeba doprowadzić wodę o temperaturze, której osiągnięcie zmniejsza współczynnik sprawności pompy ciepła.

Aby wyeliminować tę wadę należało by zrobić L. całkowicie wodny.
Wówczas jednak pojawiły by się kolejne wady  :smile: 

Tak więc jeżeli jest się zdecydowanym na PC to wybieramy inny rodzaj fundamentu (może być płyta).

Inna wadą, jeśli to tak można nazwać, jest konieczność dokładnego zaplanowania instalacji towarzyszących płycie. Poprawki są kłopotliwe, o ile możliwe. Jednakże dotyczy to większości fundamentów płytowych.

Co do ceny, to raczej nie jej wielkość, a konieczność jednorazowego wydatkowania może być wadą.

Inne cechy przez niektórych odbierane jako wady dla mnie są akurat zaletą.

MCB

----------


## Browar

> Podsumowując jednym zdaniem:
> Mimo prób innego rozwiązania wróciliśmy do znanego wniosku - NIE KARMIĆ TROLLA.


Piotruś,

ty to chyba masz jakieś zapędy masochistyczne...   :Lol:  

przeczytaj sobie kilka wątków w tył... byłą wymiana zdań odnośnie płyty M, dyskusja kilku osób z Martiną o wadach i zaletach - i to całkiem kulturalnie bez osobistych wycieczek... każdy coś znalazł, coś dodał, próbował przeforsowac swoje zdanie ale w granicach kultury. ALe Ty nie wytrzymałeś i musiałeś to popsuć pisząc post że MARTINA nami manipuluje..   :Wink2:  

A jak już się burza rozpętała to piszesz "NIE KARMIĆ TROLLA"...   :Roll:  

czyli co?  prowokujesz do przerwania dyskusji na "tematy techniczne"  po czym oburzasz się że zamiast merytorycznej dyskusji zaczyna się znowu pyskówa?    :Confused:   I po co? Żeby mieć kolejny pretekst do nazwania innyc trollem? A wiesz że "_częste nazywanie innych trollami internetowymi_" to jeden z symptomów trollowania?    :Roll:

----------


## Browar

> Bardzo dobre, konkretne pytanie.
> Większość z tych "wad" to jednocześnie zalety.


sick!   :Mad:  

Boże, widzisz i nie grzmisz...  :sad:

----------


## MCB

Hej Browar!

Tutaj muszę się z tobą nie zgodzić. Piotr ma rację  :smile: 

Większość cech L., które jedni uważają za wady dla drugich są zaletą.
Wszystko zależy od tego co się chce osiągnąć wybierając taki a nie inny system.

MCB

PS Czy nie macie uwag do moich postów z 15.XI 21:12 oraz 18.XI 19:57?
Czy ktoś zweryfikował moje wyliczenia kosztów grzania?

----------


## arekk

Ja będę budował dom z bali fi>30cm i ze względu na jego bezwładność będę dawał fundament grzewczy (nie wiem jeszcze jakiej firmy  :smile: .

Z tego co czytam większość z Was ma tradycyjnie domy które mogą akumulować ciepło w ścianach itd. itp.

Jak myslicie: czy ten system sprawdzi się w domu z bali drewnianych o średnicy >30cm (brak akumulacji ale za to super izolator)? Dach docieplę ekofibrem.

----------


## MCB

Jeżeli chcesz akumulować to w Twoim domu tylko płyta będzie tym akumulatorem.
Jeżeli to taki dom jak myślę  :smile:  to zrób też kominek. Najlepiej typu akumulacyjnego (kafle, szamot). Dużo informacji jest w wątku o kominkach.

Jeżeli dom sezonowy to nie dawaj instalacji wodnej do grzania.

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

_...czyli co? prowokujesz do przerwania dyskusji na "tematy techniczne" po czym oburzasz się że zamiast merytorycznej dyskusji zaczyna się znowu pyskówa?  I po co?_ 
Browarku
Znów piszesz wybierając tylko, to co Ci wygodne.
Nie zauważyłeś lub niestety nie chcesz zauważyć, że przez tych kilka ekranów nie włączałem się, cierpliwie obserwowałem. Sam byłem mile zaskoczony podobnie jak Lukasz, że Martina1 pisze normalnie, pozytywnie: w miarę konkretnie, bez podejrzeń o to czy tamto. 
Oczywiście "tylko" w kilku listach do Was, niby tylko przy okazji, jednym mniej lub bardziej  obraźliwym zdaniem prowokowała mnie - wspominając o mnie. Czy Ty tego nie zauważasz czy nie chcesz? Jak coś do Ciebie uderzyła, to reagowałeś, jak zwracam uwagę na trollowanie (pisanie bez logiki, sensu, konkretów i nie na temat) stajesz się zaczepny, kpisz, odpowiadasz z oburzeniem i wybiórczo.  :sad: 
W trakcie Waszej korespondencji odpowiadałem na pytania innych, dzieliłem się swoją wiedzą, nowymi rozwiązaniami (wykończenie wokół agregatów, kominek i termostaty, solary...).
Masz rację Wasza dyskusja była na początku na temat techniczny i takie porównanie miałoby sens, gdyby nie fakt, że ostatnie Wasze listy nie miały moim zdaniem już sensu - Wy swoje konkretne doświadczenia, a Martina1 z upodobaniem, bez konkretów snuła swoje przypuszczenia, domysły, reklamowe informacje przy tym bawiąc się w myśl napisanej przez siebie zasady: Ty nie masz racji, to ja mam rację.
Dlatego zaproponowałem założenie nowego wątku, bo w tym na coś takiego szkoda miejsca. Ile jeszcze mało konkretnych ekranów o MegaVega kontra L? To chyba naturalne i nie tylko ja o to wiele razy tu prosiłem (ostatnio MCB, Ela i Marek). 
Jesteś innego zdania - OK. Uszanuj proszę także zdanie i potrzeby innych...
Odnośnie trollowania: "Kto z kim przestaje takim się staje".  Niestety dotyczy to wielu... pomału  także pewnie i nas, w sensie wałkowania w kółko tego samego tematu: piszmy na temat wątku.  :sad: 
Pozdrawiam
PS W kwestii wad - to poczytaj sam swoje wszystkie listy, a zobaczysz,  że *po wybudowaniu domu* myślisz  podobnie jak inni zadowoleni użytkownicy L. Jak tu mnie dłużej nie było, to sympatycznie mnie zastępowałeś w tym.  :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## MARTINA1

Tu zacytuję MBC i jego odpowiedź :  - odnośnie postu Arekk

Jak bym miał lepsze warunki gruntowe to pewnie zamiast płyty był by tradycyjny fundament, piwniczka  :smile:  a ogrzewanie pompą ciepła.
,,,,,,,,,,

Gdybym miał budować od nowa to budował bym dom pasywny, na płycie, z ogrzewaniem podłogowym i kominkiem-piecem akumulacyjnym. W pasywnym w praktyce wystarczy grzać powietrze wentylacyjne, ale lubię "ciepłą" podłogę.
Grzanie agregatem (jeśli płyta L), kablami albo PC. Inwestycyjnie najtaniej to pewnie kablami. Eksploatacyjnie prądem pewnie też taniej niż gazem. "
 A ja będąc na etapie wyboru już wiem ,że Legalett - NIE i to dzięki  temu forum ...więc szukam dalej ...
 Powracając do poprzedniego posta P.O. UDZIELIŁ  najbardziej pokręconej odpowiedzi o L. [quote][/quote*]
,, Większość tych ,,wad " to jednocześnie zalety"...
 To tak jak z jego obiektywizmem pisze ,że ma - ale UDOWADNIA ,ŻE NIE MA * 
 P.O. w jednym ma rację , jak go NIE MA -  jest sympatycznie ............
 I niech nie zapomina ,że przywłaszczył ten wątek - nie założył....więc -kto ,co i jak (dobre rady zachowa dla siebie )

----------


## MCB

Ja też napisałem, że większość tego co dla Ciebie jest wadą dla mnie jest zaletą.
Ale Ty tego nie widzisz.
Moja odpowiedź z 18.XI 19:57 na Twoje uwagi też musiała być dla Ciebie niewygodna bo nawet nie zająknęłaś się na ten temat.

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

_A ja będąc na etapie wyboru już wiem ,że Legalett - NIE i to dzięki temu forum ...więc szukam dalej ..._ 
A szukaj sobie ile chcesz i oby częściej pozytywnym myśleniem... *tylko w innym miejscu, bo tu jest o Legalett.*
Czy to przynajmniej rozumiesz - czy nadal piszemy "jak do ściany"?

----------


## Browar

> Hej Browar!
> 
> Tutaj muszę się z tobą nie zgodzić. Piotr ma rację 
> 
> Większość cech L., które jedni uważają za wady dla drugich są zaletą.
> Wszystko zależy od tego co się chce osiągnąć wybierając taki a nie inny system.
> 
> MCB
> 
> ...


Nie chodzi mi o to czy ma rację czy nie ma racji tylko o sposób podania...   :Mad:

----------


## MCB

Masz rację  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Browar

jasne.. i zaraz będzie, że kto ma rację ten stawia kolację?   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek131

Większość wad to jednocześnie zalety  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Tego się można było spodziewać Piotruś.Odpowiedż tzw polityczna  :Lol:

----------


## Browar

Coś w tym jest, bo jak tak patrzę na swoje wady... i tak się mocno przypatrzę... to też same zalety widzę   :ohmy:  

 :Lol:

----------


## MARTINA1

PIOTRUŚ 
Swoimi apelami  SKIEROWNYMI DO MNIE - możesz sobie XXXX WYTAPETOWAĆ .
Od tego stania przed lustrem i uśmiechania się (poprzednie motto) jakiejś głupawki dostałeś.....
Pisać sobie  możesz i to - po swoich ścianach ......mam to zgadnij gdzie ?  :Lol:  
Będzie o tym o czym ludzie będą chcieli pisać .... 
i ty możesz się ZA SIEBIE WYPOWIEDZIEĆ   :cry:  (czyli nudno i marudno)  :oops:  
*A jeśli już baardzo tego chcesz to odchodzimy obydwoje z tego wątku - ja i ty
- NA ZAWSZE - PRZYJMUJESZ ?*

MCB  spokojnie przyjdzie czas i na  TWOJEGO posta ...(w założeniu że błędny rycerz pozostaje ), jeśli nie z pewnościa ktoś inny do tego powróci ...(choć watpię , że odejdzie...)
 A ...- mamy zmianę działu zauważyliście ?

----------


## Piotr O.

Martina1 napisała:
_A jeśli już baardzo tego chcesz to odchodzimy obydwoje z tego wątku - ja i ty_ 
OK. *Obydwoje odchodzimy z tego wątku.*
Dla dobra tego historycznego już wątku na forum doświadczeń, z żalem, ale gotów jestem poświęcić swoje 6 lat bycia tu i dzielenia się swoimi i nie tylko swoimi doświadczeniami.
Ty stawiasz warunki to i ja mam jeden:
*Być może założę nowy wątek dla tych, których interesuje fundament grzewczy Legalett, chcą o nim pisać  i... obiecaj mi, że Ciebie tam nie będzie.*
Przyjmujesz wyzwanie?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTINA1

*Precyzuję - odchodzimy razem i żadne z nas nigdy już się W TYM TEMACIE NIE UDZIELA (ani żadnym  nowym, innym dotyczącym L.)*

----------


## Piotr O.

Tego się spodziewałem. Ma być tak jak ja Martina1 chcę i żadnych innych propozycji nie przyjmuję. Widzisz jaka jesteś - Twoje i tylko Twoje.
Oferuję gotowość rezygnacji z wątku, z którym jestem związany od lat nie tylko z racji doświadczeń, ale także uczuciowo.
Ty nie wybudowałaś jeszcze domu, więc masz inne podejście. Do tego jak pisałaś Legalett już Ciebie nie interesuje, więc łatwo Ci napisać: _...już się W TYM TEMACIE NIE UDZIELA (ani żadnym nowym, innym dotyczącym L.)_
Sama nowego wątku nie chcesz założyć (czemu?) i odbierasz prawo innym.

Ta Twoja propozycja jest nie do przyjęcia, bo niczym nie różni się od poprzedniej, a dodatkowo ją zaostrza. Tobie daje korzystniejsze możliwości, a mi odbiera wszelkie związane z dzieleniem się swoim kilkuletnim doświadczeniem mieszkania w domu na Legalett. 
Odpowiadam:  :smile: 
*Odchodzimy razem i żadne z nas już się NIE UDZIELA W TYM TEMACIE.*
Celowo usunąłem "nigdy", a poprzednio "na zawsze", bo jak mówi stara i mądra zasada: _nigdy nie mów nigdy, zawsze..._. Zwłaszcza w takich miejscach jak fora internetowe, które należy traktować ze zdrowym dystansem, uśmiechem... 
czego Tobie i sobie życzę.  :smile:

----------


## arekk

*ŻENADA.* PRZEZ DWÓJKĘ NIE WIEDZĄCĄ KIEDY POWIEDZIEĆ STOP CAŁY WĄTEK SIĘ ROZMYDLA. GDYBYŚCIE BYLI MĘŻCZYZNAMI TO BYM POWIEDZIAŁ: DAJCIE SOBIE PO RAZIE I LUZ. 

JESLI MIAŁ TO BYĆ DOBRY MARKETING TO ODNIEŚLIŚCIE EFEKTY ZUPEŁNIE ODWROTNE OD ZAMIERZONYCH.

----------


## Piotr O.

Masz rację Arku pisząc o rozmydlaniu wątku. Tylko nie krzycz tak proszę (duże litery). Przepraszam. Chciałem uwolnić ten wątek od rozmydlania, marnowania miejsca przez Martina1, ale to jak widać strata czasu. 
Jak pewnie zauważyłeś przez ostatnie tygodnie nie tylko ja próbowałem.
Pozdrawiam
PS Chyba, że masz jakąś mądrą propozycję poza: Dajcie sobie po razie i luz.  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Jak chcesz nie rozmydlać wątku Piotrze O to przestań pisać infantylne głupie elaboraty.

----------


## MARTINA1

PIOTRUŚ 
Moja propozycja przez cały czas była jedyna i niezmienna -
dodatkowo bez haczyków i haków ...*

* tak określam okoliczności związane z daniem sobie wygodnej furtki - pt. nowy wątek..
.
 Drogi ARKU K ....
*W temacie marketingu -myślę ,że wszyscy odnieśliśmy korzyści wg zasady każdemu wg zasług ...

- PIOTRUŚ -  dał odpowiedź na pytania: KTO ?- CO ?- DLACZEGO ?  ....

 - JA uzyskałam potwierdzenie ,  (nie mając marketingowych powiązań ,nie mam korzyści poza satysfakcją)

- INNI - mogą sobie wyrobić opinię ..o motywach prowadzącego wątek  i całej reszcie ...* 

LUBIĘ JASNE SYTUACJE   :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam w słoneczną i ciepłą sobotę, 
dzięki czemu oszczędzamy na ogrzewaniu.  :smile: 

Na początek, by znów mi ktoś nie zarzucił _rozmydlania wątku_, informacje związane z tematem niedawno tu poruszanym: L kontra M. Informacje bardzo konkretne, merytoryczne, a nie lanie wody i zabawa  w radochę, bo przyłożyłam komuś więcej głupot nie znając się na opisywanym temacie.  :sad:   :ohmy: 
Przejrzałem strony firmy Mega i mam następujące spostrzeżenia, które budzą moje wątpliwości co do jakości tej technologii:
1.	Na zdjęciach w galerii, która pokazuje skromny dorobek firmy (tylko jeden dom?) widać:
- fot. 5 - jako styropiany brzegowe zwykłe i cienkie (10-20 cm?) płaty styropianu - brak jest odpowiednich elementów brzegowych jak to ma L i Sund;
- fot. 11 - folia – położona pod zbrojenie, na fot. 6 - folia pod styropianem – co z wilgocią z betonu po zalaniu i przy późniejszym grzaniu?
- fot. 10-11 - elementy dystansowe pod zbrojeniem rzadko ułożone i są to albo styropiany (jaki?), albo kawałki betonu – po zalaniu betonem uszkodzenie folii pod nim;
- fot. 15-17 - ściany keramzytowe – współpraca  z Praefa czy zdjęcia z innej firmy?
- fot. 23-27 (Rehau) - to inna technologia – w posadzkach nie w fundamencie;
2. W kosztorysie Mega znalazłem zapisy, które w porównaniu z L. są na minus. Oto przykłady:
- _wyrównanie płyty (dopuszczalna tolerancja wypoziomowania płyty +/-2 cm)._
Kto zna technologię L. to dobrze wie jakie są tego konsekwencje (w Umowie z L. jest +/-5mm);
- brak dokładnych informacji o serwisie ogrzewania, jego kosztach – współczuję przy jakiejkolwiek awarii (np. przekroczenie granicznej temp. wody i uszkodzenie rurek z wodą), w L. z racji grzania powietrzem brak takich obaw;
- _koparko-ładowarka - 4 godziny pracy_ - to jakiś standard ogólnopolski?
I znana zaleta: w L można stosować podłogi z drewna, w Mega nie.
Wiele innych informacji jest bez podania ceny lub bez konkretnych danych stąd i cena może być znacznie niższa niż w L.
Tyle niektórych zauważonych różnic.

Krótko do Martynusi 
Prosiłem, by nie pisać do mnie Piotrusiu. Przykro mi, że złośliwie tego nie szanujesz. Stąd Martynusiu - a'la Piotrusiu, _Drogi Arku K..._.  :smile: 
Twoja propozycja, *na którą wcale nie musiałem odpowiadać*, od początku *była blefem*. Tak się domyślałem, sprawdziłem i *to się potwierdziło*. Przy okazji kolejny raz potwierdziło się również to, że nie masz szacunku dla innych, nie panujesz nad swoimi emocjami, brak Ci kultury (na przykład pisząc: 
_możesz sobie XXXX WYTAPETOWAĆ,... mam to zgadnij gdzie?_).
 i *„zawsze masz rację”*. Współczuję Ci i tym z którymi żyjesz na co dzień.
*Podsumowując* – cieszę się, że zostaję, by nadal dzielić się swoim konkretnym doświadczeniem (przykład powyżej) i korzystać z doświadczeń innych. 
W przynajmniej jednym jesteśmy zgodni: inni mogą sobie wyrobić opinie. I tej wersji należy się trzymać.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS Przepraszam wszystkich, którym próba pozbycia się Martina1 z tego forum zajęła miejsce i czas czytania. Będę starał się nie karmić trolla.

----------


## MARTINA1

Piotrusiu 
*Moja propozycja dla ciebie - opuszczenia wątku była jak najbardziej jasna i klarowna . To ty dołożyłeś sobie furtkę , w postaci nowego wątku .Znając ciebie i ,,stałe zlecenie " twe byłam pewna ,że zostaniesz ...* 
OLIWA SPRAWIEDLIWA ZAWSZE NA WIERZCH WYPŁYWA   :Lol:  
Tak dziwnie się składa ,że w twoim przypadku - ZAWSZE mam rację .
 To twoje  związanie uczuciowe   z legalettem i wątkiem   :Lol:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  jest tak żałosne , głupie ,śmieszne ,tragiczne (do wyboru do koloru),że nawet nie chce mi się tego komentować ..
Co nie znaczy ,że  sytuacja się zmienia  i masz szansę się odemnie odzwyczaić .    :Wink2:  

*RACZEJ JEST TAK ,ŻE CI KTÓRZY WĄTPILI - MAJĄ  TERAZ PEWNOŚĆ -odnośnie twej osoby* 
Twe elaboraty są tak niskich lotów ,że nie mam wątpliwości odnośnie tego,które z nas TO miejsce marnuje ...
 O firmie  MEGA THERM ....... ,aktualnie czekamy na wycenę i wszystkie dane składowe będą znane ....wtedy też powrócimy do dyskusjii......

----------


## Browar

> Przejrzałem strony firmy Mega i mam następujące spostrzeżenia, które budzą moje wątpliwości co do jakości tej technologii:
> 1.	Na zdjęciach w galerii, która pokazuje skromny dorobek firmy (tylko jeden dom?) widać:
> - fot. 5 - jako styropiany brzegowe zwykłe i cienkie (10-20 cm?) płaty styropianu - brak jest odpowiednich elementów brzegowych jak to ma L i Sund;
> - fot. 11 - folia – położona pod zbrojenie, na fot. 6 - folia pod styropianem – co z wilgocią z betonu po zalaniu i przy późniejszym grzaniu?
> - fot. 10-11 - elementy dystansowe pod zbrojeniem rzadko ułożone i są to albo styropiany (jaki?), albo kawałki betonu – po zalaniu betonem uszkodzenie folii pod nim;
> - fot. 15-17 - ściany keramzytowe – współpraca  z Praefa czy zdjęcia z innej firmy?
> - fot. 23-27 (Rehau) - to inna technologia – w posadzkach nie w fundamencie;
> 2. W kosztorysie Mega znalazłem zapisy, które w porównaniu z L. są na minus. Oto przykłady:
> - _wyrównanie płyty (dopuszczalna tolerancja wypoziomowania płyty +/-2 cm)._
> ...


Z bólem serca muszę się zgodzić z powyższym...   :Confused:  Stronę M wręcz przestudiowałem   :Wink2:   I niestety powyzsze wątpliwości mi także się udzieliły. Do tego te opisy dotyczące zalet anhydrytu... Cała strona "zieje" wręcz "marktingiem" dla ludzi nie mających żadnego doświadczenia w temacie. Do tego zdjęcia płyty gdzie za dystanse zbrojeniowe robią kawałki betonu... Elementy brzegowe też pozostawiają wiele do życzenia no i ta tolerancja na wypoziomowaniu   :ohmy:  Może i firma nie ma jeszcze doświadczenia na rynku polskim i niewiele wykonała takich płyt ale takich zdjęć się nie wkleja bo to działa w druga stronę... Mogli już zmałpowac z L i wkleić zjęcia inwestycji na zachodzie...  

Podsumowując, na pierwszy rzut oka wydaje się jak bajka - wszystko super, nowa technologia, nowe roziwiązania. Po głębszym zastanowieniu - dużo bzdur, technologia stara jak świat (zwykła wodna podłogówka tylko że zalana w płycie), zdjęcia wręcz odpychają zamiast zachęcać... Jedyny pozytyw to umieszczenie kalkulatora kosztów na stronie  (który tak na prawdę nie wiadomo co kalkuluje) i system zniżek i talonów  - to może zachęcać, choc ja osobiście nie kupuję... wole nawet "przepłacić" te 20 tys. niż mieć fundamet z "oszczędnościami" nawet na dystansach zbrojeniowych (ciekawe gdzie jeszcze  :Roll:  ) Ale  każdy ma swój rozum...

----------


## MARTINA1

Przypomnijmy,że skupiliśmy się tylko na tym co dostępne czyli stronie www.  i doszliśmy do zupełnie innych wniosków ....  :Lol:   Poczekamy na wycenę -porównamy ..
W kategorii jakości strony (0-5) - MegaTherm 4 ,strona Legalett 2 ,Sundolit 1

 PIOTRUŚ 
 cytat z Browara :
,, Mogli już zmałpować z L i wkleić zdjęcia inwestycji na zachodzie..."
 tu się zgodzę   :Lol:

----------


## lakusz

> 9. Cena - jeszcze raz podkreślam, że wg mnie w tej cenie nie ma źródła ciepła. Np. pieca gazowego+kotłownia+komin. Mogę się mylić. Na stronie www brak informacji. Skoro dopuszczają wiele alternatywnych systemów to powinni napisać jaki jest uwzględniony w wycenie.
> MCB


Dokładnie - w tym systemie nie ma żadnego źródła ciepła ani chłodu, więc ten produkt sam w sobie nie grzeje ani ziębi ! Trzeba doliczyć koszty pieca (gaz, węgiel) i wszystkie koszty z tym związane !

----------


## MARTINA1

Dla zminimalizowania wcześniejszch twierdzeń....
(cyt. popularny na forum ) :Lol:  

A w legalecie na prąd -   :Lol:  dają jakieś źródło ciepła ?

 A w  przypadku takim jak Twój Lakusz dali CI w cenie piec gazowy -jeśli tak to jaki i za ile ?

 ODNOŚNIE     STRONY L. TAM  TEŻ DUUŻO  POWINNI DODAĆ ! DOPISAĆ ,DOPRECYZOWAĆ..............  :Wink2:  

 GŁÓWNY WALOR - wszystko można podłączyć  - Mega Therm

----------


## tomek131

Nie śledzę ale się wtrącę. W Legalett na prąd Martinko są chyba agregaty w cenie-i one dają ciepło,nie?

----------


## MARTINA1

Bardzo mi się podoba ...
-   nareszcie prawidłowe zdrobnienie   :big grin: 

 TOMEK131 
a ja naiwna myślałam ,że w L. na prąd jest tylko -  wtyczka do prądu ...  :Lol: 



A czemuż to nie śledzisz wątku ? 
Dla zachowania równowagi  w wątku potrzebna jest i druga strona ....wątpiąca ,nie tylko ślepo wierząca .A czas na to by uwierzyć zawsze jest ...jak zostanie to dowiedzione   :Wink2:

----------


## MARTINA1

Z nowości równie obiecujące i do wstępnego przestudiowania ...

http://cezbud.pl/pianobeton_posadzki.html

CEZBUD  i pianobeton + anhydryt

----------


## tomek131

Byłem trochę zajęty,biegałem po różnych firmach i pytałem ile upustu dostanę jak będę siedział na forach i zachwalał dane rozwiązanie  :Lol:  Żarcik taki,ale faktycznie byłem trochę zajęty.Wieczorkiem sobie poczytam,ale dużo chyba nie ma

----------


## tomek131

A tak troszkę nie na temat , ty Martino budujesz spokojną przystań?Byłem na nią napalony-wersja z jednostanowiskowym garażem, ponieważ ta z dwustanowiskowym - widać garaż zamiast domu ,tzn garaż dominuje w/g mnie.Znowu wersja z jednostanowiskowym ma łazienkę bez okna.W obu  wersjach wchodzi się do salonu od razu z wiatrołapu.Przechodzenie przez spiżarkę do kuchni w praktyce nie sądzę,wtedy do kuchni przez salon.Część podanej powierzchni salonu to komunikacja.
Mam chyba gdzieś wycenę płyty Legalett dla tego projektu , jak uda mi się znależść,to zamieszczę w każdym razie dochodzę do wniosku ,że jak chcesz budować w tak drogiej technologii jak Legalett i Praefa to wywal garaż i zrób wolnostojący-dwu stanowiskowy duuużo taniej niż jednostanowiskowy w tej technologii.Np projekt H5-HG  podobny z zewn bez garażu.Tylko kibel na wprost jadalni http://www.dobry-dom.pl/projekt96,10...omow/hgh5.html
Nie ma idealnych gotowców-trzeba robić indywidualny

----------


## MARTINA1

To może coś wyjaśnię - jest to moje jedyne forum ,w którym się wypowiadam ....podejście mam takie ,że sprawdzam i sprawdzam . Dzięki tej metodzie mam 140 m2 płytek perlino - włoskich ,odpornych za 10 zł m2,a w wersji pierwotnej kosztowały 70 zł m2. Więc opcję sprawdzania mam we krwi ...,tylko domu brak ...
Z 10 000 projektów - coś wybiorę - odśwież wątek o projekcie wpadnę , pogadamy...  :big grin:

----------


## MCB

> A w legalecie na prąd -   dają jakieś źródło ciepła ?
> 
>  A w  przypadku takim jak Twój Lakusz dali CI w cenie piec gazowy -jeśli tak to jaki i za ile ?
> 
>  ODNOŚNIE     STRONY L. TAM  TEŻ DUUŻO  POWINNI DODAĆ ! DOPISAĆ ,DOPRECYZOWAĆ..............  
> 
>  GŁÓWNY WALOR - wszystko można podłączyć  - Mega Therm


W legalecie na prąd dają źródło ciepła. Zlokalizowane jest ono bezpośrednio w płycie.
W przypadku legaletu na wymiennik woda-powietrze źródło ciepłej wody zapewnia sam inwestor. W tym wypadku potrzebna jest kotłownia.

W przypadku fundamentu MT każdy rodzaj źródła ciepła jest zlokalizowany po za płytą, a co za tym idzie potrzebne jest odpowiednie pomieszczenie.

Zanim zaczniesz porównywać strony L i MT przejrzyj dokładnie to co jest na ww stronach.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Czy agregat* nazywasz źródłem ciepła w L.? -a, jakie to źródło ciepła  jak prąd z ,,kontaktu " pobiera ? Na logikę ...  :big grin: 

*nagrzewnica

----------


## coffee

Przepraszam, ze się wtrące w Waszą ożywioną dyskusję. 
Wrócę na krótko do zostawiania otwartych pokryw agregatów, bo może komuś się przyda. Otóż 2-tygodniowe otwieranie pokryw stosuje się *wyłącznie* w przypadku rur spiro. Przy rurach PP50 pokrywy ściąga się na godzinę. Po kolejnych 30min sprawdza się czy pokrywy są suche, jeśli nie, suszy się jeszcze chwilę. Koniec suszenia. Info sprawdzone na na stronach kanadyjskiej i szwedzkiej, potwierdzone w polskiej centrali.
W naszym przypadu miała miejsce pomyłka. Elektryk legalettu myślał, że mamy rury spiro, stąd błędny nakaz suszenia przez 2 tygodnie.

----------


## tomek131

Nie no Martina,L na prąd jest gotowym systemem.Ma działać i nic mu więcej nie potrzeba , ani pomieszczenia ani pieca.Jeśli chcesz L na gaz musisz kupić piec gazowy,jeśli chcesz na węgiel piec węglowy.
W tej drugiej płycie nie wiem jak jest,tylko rzuciłem kiedyś okiem

----------


## lakusz

> Staram się być dociekliwa  i TO rozwiązanie do mnie przemawia (na razie )Uważam ,że pod nazwą koszt płyty jest podana cena zestawu (całego)- jest to do sprawdzenia.


To coś słabo z tą Twoja dociekliwością, Ja w dwa dni dostałem wszystkie interesujące mnie informację od MT, łącznie z ofertą, na konkretny dom!

Cena MT zawiera koszt samego fundamentu z systemem MT (czyli instalacją) ale BEZ urządzenia zapewniającego ciepło, a już tym bardziej chłód !
Dokładnie to jest to stan "0" łącznie z pracami ziemnymi (które w przypadku każdej płyty są banalne), kosztem pracy koparki i dostawami piasku (i tu plus dla MT bo L tego nie oferuje).

Jak byłabyś dociekliwa to dowiedziałabyś się że ten marketingowy chłód nie jest realizowany przez urządzenia typu klima, lub chłodziarka do wody, tylko przez sam fakt dużej masy betonu - w odróżnieniu od cienkiej wylewi na styropianie, w lecie może dawać odczucie nieco zimniejsze - a tak naprawdę to chodzi o stabilizację temperatury w domu! Generalnie to samo daje L, tylko że L nie mydli oczu takimi bzdurami, bo tak jak przy L tak i przy MT nie możesz "schładzać" podłogi jakimś czynnikiem chłodzącym bo jest to:
1. bardzo nie zdrowe dla człowieka
2. nie zdrowe dla płyty fundamentowej
3. wychładzasz sobie tym samym grunt pod domem, a w zimie będziesz musiała go ponownie nagrzać!

----------


## MARTINA1

A ja CI mogę napisać ,że nic nie dostałam , żadnej wyceny ...do teraz ,
 to niby JAK mogę coś więcej  o tym pisać ?

 I co jak się to ma do dociekliwości ?
 Mam do nich   jechać ? Zapłacić za wycenę, błagać ? Na razie czekam ..i tyle - Tobie jak widać się udało ..


Cena - jeśli nie zawiera urządzeń grzewczych - to tak jak w L. 
TYLKO 
wybór żródeł grzewczych ogromny  (w przeciwieństwie do L.)

----------


## lakusz

> 2. Szum wentylatorów - słyszalny w przypadku połączenia L z kominkiem (przez kratki kominkowe), jest na tyle cichy, że szybko się do niego można przyzwyczaić. Z perspektywy 6 lat używania połączenia kominka tylko z rurami spiro uważam dziś, że warto wstawić wymiennik, bo odzysk 4 kW jest ważniejszy niż szum -  oszczędności (po tej zimie napisze szerzej jak to wyglądało w praktyce).


Teraz podpadnę i tym co za L i tym co przeciw  :wink: 

1. z tym szumem to nie przesadzajcie, jak mi się L włącza na 4-5h i to w nocy, to jakie ma znaczenie jakiś tam szumik na parterze jak sypialnie mam na pietrze ? Jak nie budzi to mojej żony, nawet jak tymczasowo śpimy na parterze to znaczy że to pikuś a nie hałas!

2. Wada L to brak zabezpieczenia styro pod płytą, najlepiej chudziakiem, albo chociaż klejem na siatce. Zastanawiam się czy mrówki, krety, myszy i szczury  są aż tak ambitne, żeby przegryzać się przez beton, tylko po to żeby później jeść styropian, a później natknąć się na kolejny beton - po co miałyby to robić?

----------


## lakusz

> Z nowości równie obiecujące i do wstępnego przestudiowania ...
> http://cezbud.pl/pianobeton_posadzki.html
> CEZBUD  i pianobeton + anhydryt


Ale obiecujące co? Chcesz z takiego betonu płytę zrobić ? 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## lakusz

> A ja CI mogę napisać ,że nic nie dostałam , żadnej wyceny ...do teraz ,
>  to niby JAK mogę coś więcej  o tym pisać ?
> 
>  I co jak się to ma do dociekliwości ?
>  Mam do nich   jechać ? Zapłacić za wycenę, błagać ? Na razie czekam ..i tyle - Tobie jak widać się udało ..
> 
> 
> Cena - jeśli nie zawiera urządzeń grzewczych - to tak jak w L. 
> TYLKO 
> wybór żródeł grzewczych ogromny  (w przeciwieństwie do L.)


już Ci to pisali inni, ale ja też napiszę! Cena L zawiera urządzenia grzewcze na prąd, a jak nie chcesz na prąd to wybór masz równie ogromny jak przy MT

----------


## MARTINA1

NORMY I ATESTY SPEŁNIA (produkt CEZBUDU) - rozważam ...zresztą nie jedyna odnośnie wyboru  i może się okazać jako COŚ  nowego i LEPSZEGO 
Pośmiejemy się nieco później ...

 Analizując Twój poprzedni post należałoby dodać * przy L.  i dopisać (wskazane dla budujących domy z sypialniami na pięterku  ze względu na szumy wentylatorów  )- to tak utrzymując radosna konwencję ...   :Lol:  

Odnośnie tej nagrzewnicy - warte oglądnięcia jest jej zdjęcie - lepszy model grzałki (nie spirala ) mam w czajniku Zelmera   :Lol:  (zdjęcie się nie wkleja  )...

 WYBÓR innych możliwości nie jest taki sam w L. i MT - u nich  wszystko np.solary ,pompa ciepła -...sprawdź

----------


## MCB

> Odnośnie tej nagrzewnicy - warte oglądnięcia jest jej zdjęcie - lepszy model grzałki (nie spirala ) mam w czajniku Zelmera   (zdjęcie się nie wkleja  )...


Powyższe dowodzi, że zabierasz głos w sprawach, na których się zupełnie nie znasz.

MCB

----------


## MCB

> WYBÓR innych możliwości nie jest taki sam w L. i MT - u nich  wszystko np.solary ,pompa ciepła -...sprawdź


W L. też można zastosować PC lub solary.
Można to nie znaczy, że się opłaca (w L. i MT). Poczytaj wątki o opłacalności stosowania solarów do ogrzewania domu.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Ze strony L. zdjęcia nagrzewnic :
http://legalett.informatorbudownictwa.pl/

 MBC napiszę tylko ,żę na zaawansowaną techologię - to nie wygląda ....  :Lol:  Spirale jak w ruskich grzałkach do wody sprzed moich narodzin - działać działa - 100% ,ale czy energooszczędne ? nie wiem .....

JASNE ,znów by się wypowiedzieć mam posiadać wiedzę ,,tajemną "...czyli nic nie można zakwestionować - bo to tu najlepsze . Z WASZEGO wyboru muszę być opozycją ....

----------


## Piotr O.

Procedura suszenia skrzyń w Polsce jest taka jak pisałem wcześniej i to co w Kanadzie, Szwecji czy USA nie musi być dobre w Polsce. I nie ma znaczenia różnicy czy Spiro czy PP. 
*Czas suszenia zależy od ilości wody (wilgoci w skrzyniach i systemie)* .Zwykle przy rurach Spiro jest tej wody więcej i suszenie trwa dłużej. Może w Kanadzie i Szwecji zalewają betonami, które mają niewielką ilość wody, a może częściej stosują agregaty budowlane, które wysuszają kanały przed montażem agregatu docelowego. 
Jeśli podczas czyszczenia systemu grzewczego, wody w centralach Legalettu było dużo  wówczas agregat powinien chodzić spokojnie *tydzień*. W systemie PP wody zazwyczaj jest niewiele, więc ten czas można ograniczyć do *3dni*. 
Jeśli Inwestorzy zaczną zamykać skrzynie po godzinie, to z punktu widzenia Legalett będzie "super". Legalett będzie miał więcej płatnych serwisów, gdyż uszkodzenie wentylatora przez wilgoć nie podlega gwarancji. 
*Wybór należy do Inwestora.*
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc pogodnego, nowego tygodnia

----------


## MARTINA1

cyt. P.O.

,,Procedura suszenia skrzyń w Polsce jest taka jak pisałem wcześniej i *to co w Kanadzie, Szwecji czy USA nie musi być dobre w Polsce. "*

Jak  HAMERYKA TO HAMERYKA , my się nie umywamy :
 - LEPSZE MAMY   :Lol:  

 i jeszcze z  mojego ulubionego autora :
 Może w Kanadzie i Szwecji zalewają betonami, które mają niewielką ilość wody, a może częściej stosują agregaty budowlane, które wysuszają kanały przed montażem agregatu docelowego.

*To się chyba fachowo nazywa DOMNIEMANIE - DOMNIEMANIA .... 
*
 -nie chcę złośliwić ,ale jakbym się czymś przez 6 LAT ZAJMOWAŁA - to temat znałabym na wylot - tytułem komentarza

----------


## MCB

> Ze strony L. zdjęcia nagrzewnic :
> http://legalett.informatorbudownictwa.pl/
> 
>  MBC napiszę tylko ,żę na zaawansowaną techologię - to nie wygląda ....  Spirale jak w ruskich grzałkach do wody sprzed moich narodzin - działać działa - 100% ,ale czy energooszczędne ? nie wiem .....
> 
> JASNE ,znów by się wypowiedzieć mam posiadać wiedzę ,,tajemną "...czyli nic nie można zakwestionować - bo to tu najlepsze . Z WASZEGO wyboru muszę być opozycją ....


Większość nagrzewnic elektrycznych stosowanych w przemyśle tak wygląda.
Po co komplikować coś co działa dobrze. Im bardziej skomplikowane urządzenie tym droższy serwis i większe prawdopodobieństwo awarii.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Mam pytanie, czy te nagrzewnice   opatentowano wraz L. jako fundamentem ...?

----------


## MCB

Nie wiem. Wiem natomiast, że są bardzo fajnie wykonane. Mało elementów. Ładny wiatraczek. Elastyczne zawieszenie! Już kiedyś na forum była dyskutowana możliwość własnego wykonania takiej nagrzewnicy. Da się. Adam_MK na pewno jak zechce to zrobi  :smile: 

Aha - z tego co wiem to są różne wersje. Moja ma w oznaczeniu 400V 2 co oznacza, że do agregatu doprowadzamy przewody L1 L2 N. Niestety grzałki są na 230V. Podłączone G1-G2 -> L1-N G3-G4 -> L2-N. Zasilanie przekaźników i wiatraczka z L2. Napięcie na przewodach sterujących 230V (w Kanadzie mają 24V).
Ze względu na obciążenie wolałbym jednak grzałki 3-fazowe.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Bo jakby się okazało ,że to wynalazek sprzed 20 lat to nawet najlepszy design nie pomoże ,ma to być wydajne i i sprawne (nie psujące ), a i oszczędzajace energię ..(bo teraz a wtedy (20lat wstecz )- to duuża różnica ...

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam

Podobnie jak Lakusz szybko dostałem wycenę z MeagaVega. Czyżbyś w ogóle nie wysłała prośby o wycenę i tylko ten temat jako zastępczy dla swojego bycia tu wykorzystywała? A może dostałaś tylko nie chcesz napisać, że zgadza się z tym co napisał Lakusz, MCB i ja? A feeeee!

_-nie chcę złośliwić, ale jakbym się czymś przez 6 LAT ZAJMOWAŁA - to temat znałabym na wylot - tytułem komentarza_
Primo: Dobre sobie - cały czas jesteś złośliwa.
Secundo: nie zajmuje się od 6 lat niczym "na wylot", a tym bardziej w USA, Kanadzie... Nadal sugeruję wylot z tego tematu.  :big grin: 
Tercjo: Właśnie Ci Koledzy udowadniają, że nadal nie masz zielonego pojęcia o L., piszesz bzdury, domysły i zajmujesz tym miejsce. Ręce opadają!

PS Lakusz porównaj tekst Umowy z Mega ze swoją z L.

----------


## QBELEK

Do MCB

czemu zastosowałeś w fundamencie rury PP50, jak to jest z większymi szumami w porównaniu do rur spiro?

Do all

Mój projekt ma 75 m2, technologia szkieletu drewnianego, dwie sypialnie, kuchnia + jadalnia + pokój dzienny. Kominek postawie w pokoju dziennym. Czy jest sens montażu w czopuchu kominka dodatkowego wymiennika wspomagania legalettu przy tak małej powierzchni użytkowej? Może wystarczy kominek z obudowa akumulacyjną skoro wiekszość czasu będziemy spędzać w części dziennej a w sypialni i tak niższą temp. zaleca się. Dodam że będzie zainstalowana rekuperacja.

----------


## MCB

> Do MCB
> czemu zastosowałeś w fundamencie rury PP50, jak to jest z większymi szumami w porównaniu do rur spiro?


Nie pytałem  :smile:  wydaje mi się, że teraz nie robią już spiro.
Szumy mogą być w miejscu zlokalizowania agregatów oraz wymienniku kominkowym. Agregaty można (ja tego jeszcze nie zrobiłem, ale wyżej jest odp. na to pytanie) całkowicie zaizolować. Wymiennika kominkowego nie mam więc się nie wypowiem.




> Mój projekt ma 75 m2, technologia szkieletu drewnianego, dwie sypialnie, kuchnia + jadalnia + pokój dzienny. Kominek postawie w pokoju dziennym. Czy jest sens montażu w czopuchu kominka dodatkowego wymiennika wspomagania legalettu przy tak małej powierzchni użytkowej? Może wystarczy kominek z obudowa akumulacyjną skoro wiekszość czasu będziemy spędzać w części dziennej a w sypialni i tak niższą temp. zaleca się. Dodam że będzie zainstalowana rekuperacja.



Nie komplikuj systemu. 
Polecam piec (kominek) w obudowie szamotowej - mocno akumulacyjny. Pozwoli to zbuforować gwałtowny wzrost temperatury w momencie palenia.
Przejrzyj posty forumowicza Forest-Natura i innych w wątku o kominkach.

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

MCB - spiro robią tylko rzadziej i zwykle na gruntach bardziej "ruchliwych". U nas na Podkarpaciu takie nadal robią. Można wybrać.

Qubelek napisał:
_Czy jest sens montażu w czopuchu kominka dodatkowego wymiennika wspomagania legalettu przy tak małej powierzchni użytkowej?_ 
Czym zamierzasz ogrzewać: prądem, gazem, ekogroszkiem...?
Tak jest sens, bo masz odzysk ciepła z czopucha i mniej zużywasz innego rodzaju energii. Przy zastosowaniu najnowszego wymiennika kominkowego oferowanego przez L. odzysk do 4kW, co przy Twojej powierzchni domu może stanowić ponad połowę zapotrzebowania (pewnie masz mieć agregaty na max 7 kW).

Podpowiadam, że jak się zdecydujesz, to dla zniwelowania szumów wybierz rodzaj kominka z jak najlepszym wytłumieniem szumów z L. i niekoniecznie 4 duże, otwarte na stałe (bez żaluzji) kratki w czopuchu.
Pan Wojtek z L. zna temat i wszystko Ci dokładnie wytłumaczy lub opisze.
Powodzenia, pozdrawiam

----------


## MCB

Przy masywnej obudowie kominka pewnie będzie dobrze.

----------


## Piotr O.

Tak, na przykład z marmuru, a nie z płyt k-g.  :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

Ja myslałem o obudowie kominka z płyt typu SUPER ISOL. Kominek do 10 kW z nawiewem kanałowym.

Legalett oczywiście z grzałkami elektrycznymi ale z wyprowadzeniem na inne źródło w przyszłości. Dwie strefy grzania chyba wystarczą. 

Czy z racji lekkiej konstrukcji domu będą jakies oszczedności na fundamencie?

MCB zastosowałeś chyba 30 cm styropianu? To chyba nie jest standard, chociaz czytałem że w skandynawii norma to 30 cm dla legalett.

----------


## MARTINA1

O Piotrusiu 

NIE BEZ KOZERY ZWANY CZARNYM   :Lol:  

 dostałeś wycenę to się ciesz , widocznie masz większe chody   :Lol:  

 Jak głupiemu mam tłumaczyć , że nie mam - bo nie mam ? (nie dostałam ..) 
WYLOT z tematu  to dla ciebie lub razem , na WIARĘ te argumenty trzeba przyjąć ?Nie dorabiaj ideologii,tam gdzie jej nie ma ...
Moje hasło dla ciebie - JAK JUŻ COŚ ROBISZ RÓB -DOBRZE ...
odnosi się to szczególnie do tematu ,który nicujesz tyle lat z mizernym skutkiem mając braki w wiadomościach .... *TO ZAJMOWANE TUTAJ MIEJSCE jest dla wszystkich zwłasza tych ,którzy chcą się czegoś dowiedzieć , a BARDZO WĄTPLIWE (niezgodne z regulaminem ) DLA ,,HANDELKARZY "...**
 * jak już kiedyś ktoś ci napisał ....

----------


## MCB

> Czy z racji lekkiej konstrukcji domu będą jakies oszczedności na fundamencie?
> 
> MCB zastosowałeś chyba 30 cm styropianu? To chyba nie jest standard, chociaz czytałem że w skandynawii norma to 30 cm dla legalett.


Wydaje mi się, że raczej niewielkie.

Pod płytą mam 2x8cm. Ściany 20cm Platinum+, skosy wełna 30cm.

MCB

----------


## lakusz

> Jak myslicie: czy ten system sprawdzi się w domu z bali drewnianych o średnicy >30cm (brak akumulacji ale za to super izolator)? Dach docieplę ekofibrem.


mam pewne obawy, ponieważ wbrew temu co piszesz to drewno wcale nie jest super izolatorem. To że bale mają 30cm nie oznacza że w najcieńszym miejscu ściana będzie miała te 30, nawet jeżeli super optymistycznie przyjmiemy że 25cm to U takiej ściany to ok.0,64 a to jest bardzo marny wynik. Dla porównania dodam że ytong'36 ma dwa razy lepszy wynik, a nie jest uznawany za super ciepły, a podobny do drewna współczynnik U ma poroterm'24 i nie słyszałem żeby ktoś nie ocieplał takiego domu.

----------


## lakusz

> NORMY I ATESTY SPEŁNIA (produkt CEZBUDU) - rozważam ...zresztą nie jedyna odnośnie wyboru  i może się okazać jako COŚ  nowego i LEPSZEGO


Poczytaj!!! jakie normy i jakie atesty, do czego jest stosowany ten produkt.

Kolejny raz sam udowadniasz nam że można Ci wcisnąć każdą marketingową informację, ze strony głównej! Doczytaj jaką grubość musi mieć płyta z pianobetonu, ile to kosztuje - dla ułatwienia dodam, że zupełnie tracisz jeden z istotnych elementów płyty fundamentowej czyli akumulację ciepła.

----------


## MARTINA1

LAKUSZ- A jakby coś nowego wymyślili , dodali utwardzacz lub jakąś inną rzecz - to coo ? Bardzo się mylisz ,że wszystko można mi opchnąć ,oj bardzo ...
Lubię i szukam nowości , szukam też ich wad . Na razie proponuję CI przesłanie na mój forumowy priv wyceny z Mega Thermu   i pogadamy...
 Weź pod uwagę ,że propozycja czegoś  ( płyty z Cezbudu) nie może  być ,,udowodnieniem ignorancji " o którą mnie posądzasz..   :Lol:

----------


## tomek131

Jeśli ktoś ma TvnTurbo to w programie o nazwie Toolbox ,mówili coś o płytach.Widziałem końcówkę programu wczoraj.Chyba większość programu była poświęcona właśnie płytom.Toolbox jest chyba codziennie przez cały tydzień powtarzany, tylko w różnych godzinach-trzeba zobaczyć w programie.Może kogoś zainteresuje

----------


## Anulka349

Witam szanownych forumowiczów. Przegladałam wątek ale nie znalazłam odpowiedzi. jaki klej go gresu stosujecie przy legalecie ? Fachowcy z którymi rozmawiałam są różnego zdania. Elastyczny ? czy wystarczy klej atlas uniwersalny ? dzieki za odpowiedz

----------


## MCB

Ja zastosowałem klej nadający się do podłogowego ogrzewania.
MCB

----------


## coffee

My dajemy Mapei P9.

----------


## Piotr O.

Klej zwykły - z atlasu byle dobrze kleił - znaczy się np. Atlasa  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Browar

> MCB - spiro robią tylko rzadziej i zwykle na gruntach bardziej "ruchliwych". U nas na Podkarpaciu takie nadal robią. Można wybrać.


O co chodzi z tym "ruchliwym" gruntem i co to ma do rodzaju rur?    :Roll:  

Z tego co wiem to robią oba systemy jak kto woli... Różnica pomiędzy spiro a pp50 (z tego co mi kiedyś tłumaczył pan Wojtek) jest taka że przy spiro ze względu na większą średnicę robi się mniejsze zagęszczenie kanałów przy czym sama rura jest bliżej wierzchu posadzki (ponieważ grubość płyty w obu systemach jest jednakowa). Powoduje to że na płycie są (ledwo wyczówalne) miejsca cieplejsze i zimniejsze... Przy pp50 kanały ułożone są dużo gęściej i są "głębiej" w płycie więc beton powinien nagrzewać się bardziej równomiernie. Jeżeli chodzi o szumy to w obu systemach praktycznie ich nie ma - wyjątek to wymiennik kominkowy. 

Co do ilości wody w systemie pp50, która sie zbiera w trakcie budowy domu... Ja jak otworzyłem klapy pierwszy raz to się za głowę złapałem bo skrzynki i rury miałem wypełnione po brzegi   :ohmy:  Wysssałem wszytko odkurzaczem budowlanym - było ponad 20 wiader! Rurka pp50 idealnie pasuje do końcówki rury od odkurzacza więc na pewno łątwiej je przedmuchać   :Lol:   niż spiro...

----------


## mariusz d.

> Fachowcy z którymi rozmawiałam są różnego zdania. Elastyczny ? czy wystarczy klej atlas uniwersalny ? dzieki za odpowiedz


Witam, co do kleju to uwazaj na tych fachowców którzy nie wiedza jaki klej uzywać do płytek gresowych. Do gresu nalezy uzywać specjalistycznych zapraw klejowych do gresu!!! Gres to nie jest to samo co płytka ceramiczna. Całkowicie inna technologia wykonania. Proponuje produkty ATLAS seria PROGRES lub MAPEI też do gresu moze być ADESILEX P9. 




> Klej zwykły - z atlasu byle dobrze kleił - znaczy się np. Atlasa


W żadnym wypadku zwykły klej !!! Piotrze O. proszę nie doradzaj jesli nie jesteś pewny. 

O klejach i fachowcach można poczytać, ewentualnie zadać pytanie chetnie doradzą bezpłatnie tutaj:
www.glazurnicy.pl
Pozdrawiam[/quote]

----------


## Piotr O.

mariuszu.d
Pytanie brzmiało:
_jaki klej go gresu stosujecie przy legalecie ?_

Odpisałem krótko i pogodnie odnosząc się głównie do Legalett, jako fundamentu *grzewczego*, bo zrozumiałem z treści pytania, że to głównie jest ważne dla Anulki349:
_Klej zwykły - z atlasu byle dobrze kleił - znaczy się np. Atlasa_ 
Odniosłeś się tylko do dwóch początkowych wyrazów, a pominąłeś ważną resztę o tym, że ma dobrze kleić i być  np. z firmy Atlas. Dodatkowo sugerujesz bym nie doradzał, bo nie jestem pewien (błędna interpretacja własna).  :sad:   :ohmy: 
Można by zapytać: Co to znaczy klej zwykły? Czy klej do płytek ceramicznych, czy klej do płytek gresowych?  :smile:   :big grin:  Oba są niezwykłe?
Na wszelki wypadek dodaję link:
http://www.artbud.pl/Kleje_do_glazur...3-default.html
Jeśli błędnie zrozumiałem pytanie i nie napisałem wystarczająco jasno - przepraszam.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mariusz d.

> Klej zwykły - z atlasu byle dobrze kleił - znaczy się np. Atlasa  
> Odniosłeś się tylko do dwóch wyrazów, a pominąłeś ważną resztę o firmie np. Atlas.


Drogi Piotrze z całym szacunkiem ale w tym temacie jesteś laikiem. Pytanie dotyczyło płytek gresowych a w tym konkretnym przypadku mniej ważne jest podłoże bo wszyscy wiemy, że to płyta Legalett. A pozatym jakieby nie było podłoże stosuje w przypadku gresu zaprawy klejowe (nie mylić z klejem) do gresu na odpowiednie podłoze. 
Dodam też, że bardzo ważne jest przygotowanie podłoża pod takie plytki. W odróznieniu do glazury która ma nasiakliwość okolo 10% płytki gresowe mają nasiakliwość nie wiekszą niż 0.5%. Zazwyczaj polskie gresy maja 0.2% dlatego używa się specjalnych zapraw co by później nie było problemów. A i jeszcze tak na marginesie ku przestrodze innym... Żadnych płytek nie wolno układać "bezfugowo" kończy się to utratą gwarancji na płytki. Sprzedawcy często wciskają klientom, że płytki są bezfugowe... Z całą stanowczościa zaprzeczam i potwierdzam nie ma na rynku plytek "bezfugowych" Myślę, że to bardzo ważna informacja dla wszystkich Legaletowców bo często w salonach na dość dużych płaszczyznach układają płytki.
Pozdrawiam[/quote]

----------


## mariusz d.

> Można by zapytać: Co to znaczy klej zwykły? Czy klej do płytek ceramicznych, czy klej do płytek gresowych?   Oba są niezwykłe?


A i jeszcze jedno duzo zależy od formatu płytek gresowcyh. A twoja odpowiedź Piotrze w temacie kleju raczej była mało precyzyjna wiec może zamknijmy ten temat bo jesteśmy po to aby doradzać. A nie nieopatrznie wprowadzać w błąd. W razie kolejnych pytań może zrobimy małe szkolenie z glazurnictwa..?   :big tongue:  Wtedy żaden użytkownik i posiadacz płyty Legalett nie da sie zagiąć pseudo fachowcom którzy lepia plytki a nie ukladają...    

Dobranoc

----------


## Piotr O.

Drogi Dariuszu,
chylę czoła przed Twoją znajomością tego tematu. Rozumiem, z tego co piszesz, że to Twoja specjalność. Przyznaję znam się tylko tyle, co sam poznałem przy kładzeniu płytek w domu i na zewnątrz.
Dziękuję za Twoje szczegółowe i ciekawe informacje. 
_...pytanie dotyczyło płytek gresowych a w tym konkretnym przypadku mniej ważne jest podłoże bo wszyscy wiemy, że to płyta Legalett._
Pytanie brzmiało: _jaki klej do gresu stosujecie przy legalecie ?_
Odebrałem to inaczej i nadal mam jednak małą, ale istotną wątpliwość czy Anulce349 chodziło głównie o znaczenie kleju czy o znaczenie kleju przy fundamencie *grzewczym* Legalett? 
A po tym co napisałeś zastanawiam się czy chodzi Jej o posadzkę z gresu czy płytki gresowe?  :smile:  Ty nie masz co do tego wątpliwości?
Także piszesz zamiennie o gresie i płytkach gresowych.
Mam nadzieję, że Anulka nam to wyjaśni.

I jeszcze pytanie do fachowca. W podanym przez mnie wcześniej linku jest m.in. klej do gresu z opisem: _ATLAS PROGRES STANDARD BIAŁY, klej do płytek gresowych - Klej zalecany jest do przyklejania ściennych i podłogowych płytek z gresu polerowanego. 
ˇ Elastyczność. Klej zalecany jest do mocowania płytek w miejscach szczególnie narażonych na odkształcenia termiczne lub użytkowe, czyli na tarasach, balkonach, elewacjach itp. Elastyczność kleju pozwala użyć go także w układach grzewczych, na matach i podkładach wylanych z podłogowym ogrzewaniem wodnym bądź elektrycznym._ 
Czy ten klej nie jest odpowiedzią na pytanie Anulki349?
Pozdrawiam, dobrej nocy

----------


## mariusz d.

Dzieńdobry 
 :ohmy:    Gres i płytki gresowe...jak zwal tak zwał jest to to samo. Płytę legalett mozna potraktować jak każdą inną posadzkę z ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Proszę o konkretne pytanie i dam konkretne warianty odpowiedzi co do kleju. Jakie płytki zostały wybrane, kraj pochodzenia,wielkość, rodzaj, grubość, rodzaj powierzchni (mat lub poler), kolor itp. Jak poznam większość szczegółów to odpowiem dokładnie na pytanie. A ogólnikowo moge powiedzieć, że każdy klej do gresu w klasie odksztalcalności C2. Jest to klasa potocznie zwana elastycznością. Proszę nie sugerowac się tym co niektórzy producenci pisza na opakowaniu, że klej jest elastyczny bo kazdy jest "elastyczny" tylko pytanie w jakim zakresie. Zły dobór kleju może przysporzyć problem w przyszości. A szczególnie ostatnio gdyż nastala moda na przerózne gresy (plytki gresowe). A one wymagają odpowiednich zapraw klejowych (klejów)

Poniżej katalog polskiego Atlasa:
http://www.atlas.com.pl/pl/katalog/?Cat=28

Piotrze klej o którym piszesz można zastosować ale link do niego podałeś w drugim poście a nie w pierwszym w którym pisaleś o zwyklym kleju, który ma dobrze kleić. Stad moja odpowiedź taka a nie inna. Później doszkoliłeś się i dodałeś po mnie kolejny post juz bardziej konkretny i mozna go potraktowac jako odpowiedź na pytanie...a nie te ogolniki które podaleś wcześniej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mariusz d.

A i jeszcze jedno lepszą odpowiedź i konkretna z którą się zgodzę dała *coffee* 
"Mapei Adesilex P9" bardzo dobry klej który mnie osobiście jeszcze nie zawiódł i moge go polecić choć do najtańszych nie należy.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Piotrze klej o którym piszesz można zastosować ale link do niego podałeś w drugim poście a nie w pierwszym w którym pisaleś o zwyklym kleju, który ma dobrze kleić. Stad moja odpowiedź taka a nie inna. Później doszkoliłeś się i dodałeś po mnie kolejny post juz bardziej konkretny i mozna go potraktowac jako odpowiedź na pytanie...a nie te ogolniki które podaleś wcześniej.


Wszystko się zgadza Mariuszu poza tym doszkalaniem. Przepraszam za te żartobliwe "ogólniki" podane na szybko (MCB też podał "ogólniki", których nie skomentowałeś).  :smile: 
Chyba wszystko w temacie i poczekajmy na odpowiedź Anulki349.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie, dobrego dnia (u nas jakby już wiosna: słoneczko, 10 st.)

----------


## MCB

Bo moje ogólniki były mniej ogólne  :smile: 

Reasumując, chodziło mi o to, że gres przykleiłem na klej, który wybrał fachowiec (mam nadzieję) od gresu właśnie. Przed wyborem pytał się czy jest "podłogówka". Gres (tani) kładłem na razie w pomieszczeniach technicznych. 
Do droższego postaram się o sprawdzonego fachowca.

MCB

----------


## mariusz d.

U mnie też prawie wiosna a popracować nie moge przy domu bo mnie połamało (ból kręgosłupa).

Piotrze ty to nieźły "miglanc" jesteś w dobrym tego slowa znaczeniu   :cool:  

MCB nie skomentowałem bo jego ogólniki nie były takie ogólne. Nie podał co prawda nazwy kleju ale za to napisał, że zastosował klej do podłogówki a to juz jest dość konkretna odpowiedź. Najważniejsze żeby klej nadawał się do podłogowki a ten juz sam w sobie jest bardziej odpowiedni do gresu niz "zwykły" bez ulepszaczy do glazury za 17zł worek :wink:  
Tak na marginesie można zauważyć zły dobor kleju na glazurze szkliwionej po paru miesiacach od przyklejenia jak wystąpią ledwie widoczne włosowate peknięcia szkliwa. to bardzo częsty przypadek choc wszyscy myślą, ze to wina płytek a prawda jest taka, że to wina źle dobranego kleju. 
Wiec przy wykańczaniu plyty legalett płytkami trzeba dobrze pomysleć i wybrac odpowiednio. Nie twierdze, że płytki odpadna albo, że nie bedą się trzymać. Ale mogą wystapić poważne napręzenia i peknięcia. Raczej będą niewidoczne do czasu np: wylania czerwonego wina lub soku na podlogę. 

ps. Jak milo, że admin wykasował wcześniej kilka wpisów MARTINY1.

----------


## Piotr O.

Kręgosłup powiadasz - no to jako od lat szkolnych mający z nim problemy (szybko rosłem w górę, by te 190 nabyć  :smile:  ) - współczuję i zdrowia życzę.
"miglanc" powiadasz - dawno nie słyszałem tego sympatycznego określenia, dzięki.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS ...dobrze, że tych kilka i szkoda, że nie większość.  :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## MARTINA1

Na koleżeńskość nie ma chyba tu co liczyć (odnośnie zwolenników L.) wyceny z Mega Thermu nie podesłał nikt... 
Za to dostałam fascynujący materiał od innego kolegi  (z forum) w wersji co prawda niemieckiej ,ale warto zobaczyć - POLECAM zwłaszcza galerię (by oglądnąć następny obraz należy kliknąć słowo WEITER...)

http://www.euro-fundament.de/galerie/index.html

Nie ma to jak niemiecka dokładność  :Lol:

----------


## MCB

Nie trzeba daleko szukać:



MCB

----------


## Anulka349

Nie wiedziałam że moje pytanie wywoła taką burzę  :wink:  Juz wyjaśniam- Nie jest dla mnie istotne czy gres czy zwykłe płytki ceramiczne ( o  tym jaki klej do odpowiednich  powinni wiedziec glazurnicy) jednak mało który fachowiec wie co to fundament grzewczy legalett i najczesciej na to słowo robią wielkie oczy. Uważają że to jest ogrzewanie podłogowe i mówią ze trzeba stosować zaprawy do tego odpowiednie, robic dylatacje. Ja kompletnie nie znam się na temacie i chciałabym poznać Waszą opinie,czy stosujecie jakies specjalne kleje jak do podłogówki czy uniwersalne. Piotr O. dobrze zinterpretował moję pytanie, nie ważne czy gres czy płytki ceramiczne. Ważne że to legalett  i jak sie z nim obchodzic  :smile:  czy na zaprawie klejowej uniwersalnej nie bedą pękać? Ktos powiedział mi ze to może byc klej uniwersalny byle by z lepszej firmy np. atlas, mapei.

----------


## MARTINA1

Podobne, a jednak jakość  robi różnicę:

http://www.euro-fundament.de/galerie...8016/d013.html

----------


## Anulka349

Aaa Mariuszu d. płytki to tajga tubądzin 33,3x33,3x0,8. Pozdrawiam i dziękuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi  :oops:

----------


## MCB

Gdzie jest ta różnica w jakości?

Chyba, że porównujesz z 

http://www.plytyfundamentowe.pl/images/galeria/g11.JPG

 :smile:

----------


## MARTINA1

No ,co WY ? - przecież tu nie można robić porównania    :Roll:  (odnośnie LEGALETT)
- czekam , aż zaczniecie udowadniać wyższość Waszego rozwiązania ....  :Lol: 

Tego:
http://www.legalett.com.pl/?P=main

----------


## MCB

Napisałaś:




> Podobne, a jednak jakość  robi różnicę:
> 
> http://www.euro-fundament.de/galerie...8016/d013.html


więc nie wykręcaj się. Proszę o odpowiedź. Gdzie jest ta różnica?

MCB

----------


## Browar

> Podobne, a jednak jakość  robi różnicę:
> 
> http://www.euro-fundament.de/galerie...8016/d013.html


Różnicę to dopiero robi Twój faworyt   :Lol:   :Lol:  

http://www.plytyfundamentowe.pl/?a=glia

Najlepsze jest zdjęcie 11  - obrazuje jakość wykonania   :Lol:

----------


## MCB

Właśnie wstawiłem wyżej to samo  :smile:

----------


## MARTINA1

Coby dalej było miło ,znalazłam coś takiego ( u mnie na razie to Niemcy górą   :Lol:  ) cytat:

24 maja 2007 pisałem:

KK_Chotomow napisał: 
Po kałużach wody, które tworzą się na powierzchni, wyraźnie widać (nie)równości poziomu. Niektóre kałuże mają centymetr głębokości a obok są wystające wyspy betonu. Rożnica poziomów to na pierwszy rzut oka około 1,5 cm. Chyba konieczne będą wylewki poziomujące 

(Aktualizacja 08 czerwca 2007 - mam zapewnienie KP, że jeśli wylewki będą potrzebne (na etapie wykonywania podłóg) zostaną zrobione przez Keramzyt-Projekt na ich koszt.) 


*Kilka dni temu okazało się, że w jednym z pokoi różnica poziomów między wejściem a jednym z kątów pomieszczenia to 2,1 cm. Nijak się to ma to folderów Legalettu gdzie max nierówność to "+/- 0,5 cm". Chyba poproszę ich aby nie pisali czegoś co później nie sprawdza się w praktyce ."*

----------


## MCB

L. gwarantuje nierówności poniżej 0,5cm. Z przytoczonego przez Ciebie fragmentu wynika, że się z tego wywiązuje.

MT dopuszcza tolerancję wypoziomowania płyty +/-2 cm.
Niezbędna będzie wylewka na koszt inwestora.

MCB

PS Jakim cudem możesz twierdzić, że tolerancja w prezentowanej przez Ciebie płycie niemieckiej jest lepsza niż L.? Z obrazka trudno to wyliczyć, tym bardziej że płyta jeszcze nie wylana.

----------


## MARTINA1

L. gwarantuje nierówności poniżej 0,5cm- cytat z MBC -*jeżeli jest 2,1 cm -to niby jak się wywiązuje ..?*

 PRZECIEŻ NA ,,SIŁĘ " nie można wszyskiego udowadniać ,że cacy............
Jeszcze co

----------


## MCB

> L. gwarantuje nierówności poniżej 0,5cm- cytat z MBC -jeżeli jest 2,1 cm -to niby jak się wywiązuje ..?
> 
> PRZECIEŻ NA ,,SIŁĘ " nie można wszyskiego udowadniać ,że cacy............
> Jeszcze co


A tak:




> (Aktualizacja 08 czerwca 2007 - mam zapewnienie KP, że jeśli wylewki będą potrzebne (na etapie wykonywania podłóg) zostaną zrobione przez Keramzyt-Projekt na ich koszt.)

----------


## MARTINA1

MHM .......... i jeszcze jedno też użytkownik napisał.......... ww.i cytowany:

*Ktoś zawalił termin dostarczenia agregatów więc były podłączane w ostatniej chwili w dniu naszej przeprowadzki. Teraz "suszymy" system przy uchylonych pokrywach - strasznie słychać szum powietrza."*


A jak ktoś kto  chce kupić ma sobie coś porównać ? najlepiej niech wypowiedzą się użytkownicy ..... i teraz wracając do poprzedniego wątku ,po zauważeniu obsuwy w poziomie -robimy wylewkę - no super,że na koszt KP projekt  .
 A teraz MBC zrób sprostowanie ,w tym poprzednim poście ,bo czarne nie jest białe -pomyliłeś się ..  :Roll:  

Odnośnie niemieckiej firmy 
(pomijając ich słynną dokładność ) na każdym zdjęciu widać RÓŻNICĘ i teraz taki sobie iwestor zazwyczaj bazuje na zdjęciach i opiniach ,nie każdy jeździ  i asystuje przy innych płytach by poznać technologię ... i super,że ma co z czym porównać (bo brak konkurencji prowadzi do patologii)  :Lol:

----------


## MCB

> .... i teraz wracając do poprzedniego wątku ,po zauważeniu obsuwy w poziomie -robimy wylewkę - no super,że na koszt KP projekt  .
>  A teraz MBC zrób sprostowanie ,w tym poprzednim poście ,bo czarne nie jest białe -pomyliłeś się ..


Wpadki mogą zdarzyć się zawsze. Jeżeli wykonawca nie wykonał płyty zgodnie z umową to ma obowiązek to naprawić. I jak widać to zrobił.
U mnie po zatarciu płyty były wykonane pomiary dokładności wykonania. Byłem proszony o weryfikację każdego pomiaru. Wykonawca zmieścił się z zapasem w deklarowanym przedziale. Jeżeli były by odchylenia powyżej deklarowanej dokładności to firma na swój koszt to by poprawiła. 
W przypadku firmy MT normą jest to co w L. jest uważane za wpadkę. Oto i różnica.




> Odnośnie niemieckiej firmy 
> (pomijając ich słynną dokładność ) na każdym zdjęciu widać RÓŻNICĘ i teraz taki sobie iwestor zazwyczaj bazuje na zdjęciach i opiniach ,nie każdy jeździ  i asystuje przy innych płytach by poznać technologię ... i super,że ma co z czym porównać (bo brak konkurencji prowadzi do patologii)


Nie wykręcaj się. Pisałaś o różnicy w jakości. 




> Podobne, a jednak jakość robi różnicę:
> http://www.euro-fundament.de/galerie...8016/d013.html


Jeżeli to podtrzymujesz to pokaż te różnice.
Co do płyt to każdy widzi, że są to odmienne rozwiązania.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Czepiasz się  :Lol:  ..a tak może metaforycznie odpowiadając to:
oglądając 2 samochody takie tico i mercedesa  i mając do wyboru
 (mając odpowiednie finanse) - wątpię ,że wybierze tico tylko dlatego ,że też jeździ   :Lol:   :Roll:   :Wink2: 

Za jakimś takim przysłowiem ,,prawie "  ROBI różnicę ....

----------


## MCB

Pogrążasz się.
Dla mnie to koniec tematu.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Tylko dlatego,żę nie udzieliłam satysfakcjonującej odpowiedzi ?
 Czy może dlatego,że znów moja propozycja jest be (zresztą jak każda tu proponowana -zresztą nie jest to żadna propozycja -tylko mały wgląd w  technikę niemiecką)).Ja widzę różnicę , mi się bardziej podoba . Nie mam żadnych danych odnośnie tej firmy (poza podanymi w linku ).I tyle ...można czasami popatrzeć na coś innego ...

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Anulko349
Dziękuję za dodatkowe wyjaśnienie.
Polecone Ci kleje przez Coffee, Mariusza i mnie są odpowiednie (ważne przy ogrzewaniu fundamentowym jakim jest Legalett szczególnie jest to, że zapewniają odpowiednią elastyczność ).
Czy Anulka to zdrobnienie od Anna? Uwielbiam je, a zdrobnienie tym bardziej.  :big grin: 

_Piotr O. dobrze zinterpretował moje pytanie, nie ważne czy gres czy płytki ceramiczne. Ważne że to legalett i jak się z nim obchodzić  czy na zaprawie klejowej uniwersalnej nie będą pękać?_
Mariuszu jesteś... "miglanc" w miłym tego słowa znaczeniu - Twoja pewność tego co miała na myśli Anulka była na wyrost.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie z nadal pogodnego Podkarpacia (już chłodniej).

----------


## MARTINA1

NO ,no, no , któż nie lubi komplementów ,
 jak widać nawet opinię   o sobie  można i trzeba zacytować ......................... i pochwalić ...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

......... cokolwiek by się dobrze poczuć  .

----------


## Piotr O.

No jasne - zazdrościsz? Miło jest jak ktoś napisze jak jest naprawdę, a nie podejrzenia, domysły, bzdury, kpiny...
Przykładem jest Twoja kolejna powyższa manipulacja danymi z różnych stron www, którą szybko wykazali Ci MCB i Browar. Dodam tylko do tego, że nie rozróżniasz lub celowo nie chcesz rozróżniać dwóch firm Legallet w Gdańsku i współpracującej z nią firmy warszawskiej Keramzyt Projekt (KP). 
A różnica jest bardzo istotna, bo to KP wykonał niedokładnie płytę, a nie L z Gdańska. W takim przypadku to KP dokonuje poprawki, co też została opisane.
*Legalett nie bierze odpowiedzialności za wykonanie płyty przez pracowników innej firmy.*
I znów kolejny ekran zajęty przez manipulacje Martina1 - już zaliczaną do *ELITA FORUM* ("gratuluję" 1000 postów w 7 miesięcy - z czego większość...). Tytuł równie krzykliwy jak Osoba...  :sad: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTINA1

Chłopie kpisz ? sam  sobie cytujesz posta  o sobie ?
 Toż to szczyty paranoji , żadnych skrupułów ...
wazelinowanie we krwi - tak skomentuję ...
I jeszcze jedno w twojej akcji tak ładnie wyciętej przewijały się 2 myśli -jedną z nich było właśnie moje 1000 postów (pytałam cię czy coś dają ,bo się tak tym ekscytujesz ) jak tak bardzo boli - to wytłumacz sobie ,że to z automatu ...od razu będzie ci lżej ..do częstszego pisania cię nie namawiam z oczywistych względów- grafomański styl nie może być przeze mnie popularyzowany ....
Odnośnie marnowania miejsca to już nudne ,te twoje ciągłe lamenty ....

 Odnośnie firm L. i KP. to działają w oparciu o jakiś patent ? i to raczej L. ma ten patent .... nawet jeśli to 2 różne firmy to co to zmienia ? A ten agregat to oczywiście od L. ..nie  K.P. błędy się zdarzają każdemu - tylko ty świecisz świętością...  :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Tak, tak oczywiście wszystko zgodnie z Twoją maksymą: _Niestety nie jest tak jak piszesz. A tak jak ja_ czyli _kpisz_, używasz obraźliwych określeń: _szczyty paranoji_ , _żadnych skrupułów..._ , _grafomański styl_, _ciągłe lamenty..._
Cytowałem posta nie dla siebie - dla Mariusza  :smile:  .

Napisałem o dokładności wykonania płyty, a Ty na to o agregatach.  :ohmy: 
Do tego, pewnie bez namysłu, mieszasz patent z niedokładnością robocizny innej firmy sugerując, że ktoś ma brać odpowiedzialność za Twoje zachowanie (analogia do związku L i KP).  :sad: 

Wiem, że "z automatu" masz ten podpis za 1000 postów i nad tym ubolewam - nad tytułomanią nadawaną za m.in. pisanie dla pisania. Dla mnie tytuł ELITA FORUM winien do czegoś zobowiązywać! Ale to już sprawa Redakcji Muratora.
Proponuję: Żono i Matko zrób sobie przynajmniej kilka dni wolnego od ciągłego pisania na forum - może to Ci dobrze zrobi(?) - bo się tym o czym piszesz i jak piszesz ośmieszasz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTINA1

Ja ubolewam ,że pomimo oczywistych i jasnych sytuacji pojęcia takie jak uczciwość , madrość  są ci całkowicie obce. *OD CIEBIE   wymaga się wiecej chociażby z powodu tego pseudo zakonnego statusu - jak widać to totalna pomyłka ..*.Próba ustawienia na mnie nagonki  PO RÓŻNYCH TEMATACH - też nie jest ci obca , a taki poziom to dno ...

 Zastanów się ile razy to ty się tutaj ośmieszasz będąc takim ,,vahofcem''od niczego ...

 Ubolewanie nad ilością postów,  tytułem, rzeczywiście - to doskonale  odzwierciedla twój poziom 50 letniego Petera Pana .,...

 I jeszcze jedno twoje propozycje dla mnie nie istnieją (tudzież grafomańskie apele..) - to w taki miły i uprzejmy sposób chciałam ci zakomunikować ...

----------


## Piotr O.

No tośmy sobie znów wymienili poglądy i na tym koniec.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Anulka349

Piotrze, Anulka to zdrobnienie od Anna  :smile:  bardzo dziękuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## Browar

> Odnośnie niemieckiej firmy 
> (pomijając ich słynną dokładność ) na każdym zdjęciu widać RÓŻNICĘ i teraz taki sobie iwestor zazwyczaj bazuje na zdjęciach i opiniach ,nie każdy jeździ  i asystuje przy innych płytach by poznać technologię ... i super, że ma co z czym porównać (bo brak konkurencji prowadzi do patologii)


Hej Martina   :big grin:  

To Ty już porzuciłaś firmę MegaShit i teraz CI w głowie płytki niemieckie?   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   No tak w końcu jak już szukać coś lepszego od L to nie w Polsce...   :Wink2:  (ale pojechałem "piotrologizmem"   :Lol:  ). Obawiam się,  że przy tej zaciętości to niedługo nam podsuniesz jakieś zdjęcia z Nowej Zelandii   :Roll:  Jak już szukać to z rozmaaaachem...  :Lol: 
Tylko że Ty się złotko pogubiłaś… Ty już nie szukasz nowych rozwiązań tylko na siłę chcesz wykazać  „wady” L.   Jak KP zrobił źle płytę L. to jest wina L. ? Jak KP spóźnił się z zamówieniem agregatów to jest wina L?  A jak CI murarz krzywo ściany wymuruje to powiesz że miałaś projekt domu do d..y?   :Wink2:  
Pogubiłaś się wyraźnie, nie jesteś już obiektywna tylko „anty” czyli taki Piotruś tylko, że na „nie”… a szkoda!   :big tongue:  

Co do Piotrusia, to po odpowiedzi Anulki  niemal się rozpłynął nasz infantylny bobasek jak... mortadela na słońcu!   :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Browarku kochany, a po którym piwie jesteś, że zapomniałeś iż od rozpływania się to jesteś Ty. Uważaj, bo Ci ten... piwny rośnie.  :big grin: 
Anulce bardzo dziękuję. Moja Mam jest Anna, ulubiona Ciocia Anula, a sympatia z młodych lat Anulka...  :smile:  I co Ty na to Browarku? - kolejne piwko dla rozluźnienia.  :ohmy: 
A poważniej pisząc i bardziej na temat zaczynam się zastanawiać nad nowym domem - tym razem pasywny wg koncepcji j-j. Czytaliście Jego dziennik: http://forum.muratordom.pl/moj-dom-p...je,t171818.htm. Tylko jak sam przyznał żałuje, że nie zrobił L.  :smile: 
Jak dla mnie kapitalna sprawa.
Najlepszego... weekendu życzę

----------


## MCB

Browar, Piotrze! Koledzy - zapraszam do siebie na wiosnę. Do wyboru grill, albo ognisko. Browar - przywieź z jeden kontenerek wiesz czego.
Piotrze - zamiast mortadeli niech będzie kiełbasa.

Przywieźcie też rachunki za prąd.
Ja w tej chwili przygotowuję interfejs z termometrami (dallas). Jak załatwię z wybrakówki jakiegoś notebooka to zainstaluję to wszystko w domu. Od początku roku jak dobrze pójdzie będę miał szczegółowe dane odnośnie temperatur i zużycia energii.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

PS Browar, do Ciebie to mam o (U)rzut kamieniem  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Pomysł mi się podoba. Myślałem już jakiś czas temu o klubie legalett-owców na Podkarpaciu. Może być ogólnopolski - i koniecznie kartą wstępu są... zimowe dane z licznika.  :smile:  Sezon kończy się w kwietniu, więc wstępnie proponuje maj.

PS Ja jestem abstynentem - mam nadzieję, że to Browarowi nie będzie przeszkadzać.  :big grin:   :ohmy:

----------


## mariusz d.

> Nie wiedziałam że moje pytanie wywoła taką burzę  Juz wyjaśniam- Nie jest dla mnie istotne czy gres czy zwykłe płytki ceramiczne ( o tym jaki klej do odpowiednich powinni wiedziec glazurnicy) jednak mało który fachowiec wie co to fundament grzewczy legalett i najczesciej na to słowo robią wielkie oczy. Uważają że to jest ogrzewanie podłogowe i mówią ze trzeba stosować zaprawy do tego odpowiednie, robic dylatacje. Ja kompletnie nie znam się na temacie i chciałabym poznać Waszą opinie,czy stosujecie jakies specjalne kleje jak do podłogówki czy uniwersalne. Piotr O. dobrze zinterpretował moję pytanie, nie ważne czy gres czy płytki ceramiczne. Ważne że to legalett i jak sie z nim obchodzic


Witam, 
Pani Aniu zadała Pani pytanie jako laik w temacie glazurnictwa. Ja odebrałem pytanie jako pytanie o klej i płytki bo jest dla mnie oczywiste (byc może to mój błąd), że płyta legalett to nic innego jak ogrzewanie podłogowe i trzeba ją tak traktować jak podlogówkę. Więc ze swojej strony polecam przy tych tym formacie płytek ułożenie w "karo" jeśli warunki na to pozwalają, minimalna fuga to minimum 2mm. Klej może być Mapei do gresu na ogrzewanie podlogowe lub którys klej Atlasa seria PROGRES do ogrzewania podlogowego. Jeśli płytki są polerowane i bardzo jasne to proszę kupić klej biały ktory nie przebarwi ich i nie bedzie problemu z fugowaniem. Jeśli płytki są ciemniejsze spokojnie mozna zastosować klej szary. Ja sam zastosuje u siebie Atlas samorozpływny który dodatkowo świetnie zniweluje niewielkie nierównosci płyty. http://www.atlas.com.pl/pl/katalog/p...27/ATLAS+CAL+N cena obecnie w granicy 40zł za worek 25kg
Plytki tej wielkosci nie nastręczają duzych problemów technicznych. Jeśli pomieszczenie nie jest większe jak 36m2 nie ma konieczności robienia delatacji. Więcej na temat delatacji i róznych takich... można przeczytać tutaj: http://www.glazurnicy.pl/baza_wiedzy...269/Dylatacje/

W razie pytań sluże pomocą również w temacie wykonczeniowki.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Browar

> Pomysł mi się podoba. Myślałem już jakiś czas temu o klubie legalett-owców na Podkarpaciu. Może być ogólnopolski - i koniecznie kartą wstępu są... zimowe dane z licznika.  Sezon kończy się w kwietniu, więc wstępnie proponuje maj.
> 
> PS Ja jestem abstynentem - mam nadzieję, że to Browarowi nie będzie przeszkadzać.


Jasne że będzie przeszkadzać   :Confused:   Ja to nie kumam tych abstynentów... w końcu najlepsze piwka, miody pitne, winka robili zakonnicy więc o co chodzi...?  Święty Franciszek też raczej nie stronił jak ze zwierzątkami gadał   :Wink2:  
Ale jak nie to nie  - będzie więcej dla innych   :big tongue:  
Ja to bez (przynajmniej) zgrzewy browaru na imprezy plenerowe się nie ruszam (na studiach ksywę zgrzewa miałem ale w ramach "ustatkowania się" został mi się jeno "browar" )  :Lol:  

Jeżeli chodzi o zimowe dane licznika to w moim przypadku... gazowego   :Confused:   A zbytnio miarodajne nie będą bo góre grzeję grzejnikami i podłogówką w łazienkach... no i jeszcze woda   :Roll:

----------


## mariusz d.

No ja to jeszcze nie mieszkam na płycie głownie z braku prądu ale na spotkanie braci legalettowej piszę się obowiązkowo. A co do browarka (tego w butelce) to nie stronię od niego. Szczególnie smakuje mi ten w zielonych butelczynach róznej masci i narodowości. Chociaż do rodzimej perełki eksport mam dużą słabość i zawsze powracam. Polecam też angielskie piwka, swego czasu sporo ich wypiłem i muszę przyzać, że smaczne(spitfire i bombardier to pychota). Szkoda tylko, że w naszych marketach bywają ale niestety po 11 zlociszy. Hmm...cenią się prawie jak Legalett   :Lol:  
No ale coż juz tak bywa, że jak dobre to musi kosztować...   :big grin:  
Dobranoc

----------


## Browar

mariusz d.

Niezły wykład o klejach... Ja u siebie na L. kleiłem gres szkliwiony woodentic z Paradyża na kleju elastycznym Atlas Plus... http://www.atlas.com.pl/pl/katalog/p...07B/ATLAS+PLUS 

Efekt bardzo dobry i nie mam żadnych pęknięc szkliwa itp....



Na tym samym kleju kleiłem gres na podłogówce - efekt taki sam jak wyżej. Róznica pomiędzy temperatura podłogi przy L a przy podłogówce jest ogromna - podłoga na L jest w dotyku duuużo zimniejsza. Dlatego osobiście uważam że nie ma co przepłacać za  atlas progres czy kleje mapei. Atlas plus w zupełności wystarcza.

----------


## mariusz d.

ATLAS PLUS to też dobry klej nadajacy się do gresu i jednoczenie na podłogówkę. Tak na szybko plytki paradyż woodentic nie są gresem szkliwionem a co za tym idzie nie mają szkliwa. Nawet nie sa polerowane więc wystopienie pęknięć raczej jest znikome. Plyta legalett to nic innnego jak prawidłowo wykonana podłogówka (zjadłem na tym zęby). A ta z kolei jak jest prawidlowo wykonanana jest niskotemperaturowa. Czynnik grzewczy np: woda w rurkach nie powinna  przekraczać 38C. 
Narazie zmykam bo mam ważny wyjazd. Pozniej dokończę

----------


## Browar

> Tak na szybko plytki paradyż woodentic nie są gresem szkliwionem a co za tym idzie nie mają szkliwa. Nawet nie sa polerowane więc wystopienie pęknięć raczej jest znikome.


Mylisz się Mariusz. Woodentic to gres szkliwiony:

http://www.paradyz.com.pl/Collection...room/woodentic

Wystarczy poklikac na storinie producenta (na dole strony masz "elementy kolekcji" - kliknij na jedną z płytek) by znaleźć nie tylko opis ale także certyfikat zgodności wydany prez Instytut Szkła, Ceramiki, Materiałów Ogniotrwałych i Budowlanych gdzie wyraźnie jest to napisane!   :Wink2:

----------


## Browar

Z cyklu "jak w krótkim czasie stać się "ELITA FORUM":
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post38202...light=#3820246
 :Wink2:

----------


## MCB

Poniżej wartości temp. zmierzone na poziomie podłogi.
Grzanie 1kW (strefa: jadalnia) w godz. 22:00-06:00.
Średnia temp. powietrza w całym domu ok. 13st.

2009-11-30 20:17:46	14,00
2009-11-30 20:28:29	14,00
2009-11-30 20:39:12	14,00
2009-11-30 20:49:55	14,00
2009-11-30 21:00:38	14,00
2009-11-30 21:11:22	14,00
2009-11-30 21:22:05	14,00
2009-11-30 21:32:48	14,00
2009-11-30 21:43:32	14,00
2009-11-30 21:54:15	14,00
2009-11-30 22:04:58	14,00 ..start
2009-11-30 22:15:41	14,00
2009-11-30 22:26:24	14,00
2009-11-30 22:37:08	14,00
2009-11-30 22:47:51	14,00
2009-11-30 22:58:34	14,00
2009-11-30 23:09:17	14,00
2009-11-30 23:20:00	14,00
2009-11-30 23:30:44	14,00
2009-11-30 23:41:27	14,00
2009-11-30 23:52:10	14,00
2009-12-01 00:02:54	14,00
2009-12-01 00:13:38	14,50
2009-12-01 00:24:23	14,50
2009-12-01 00:35:08	14,50
2009-12-01 00:45:52	14,50
2009-12-01 00:56:35	14,50
2009-12-01 01:07:20	14,50
2009-12-01 01:18:05	14,50
2009-12-01 01:28:49	15,00
2009-12-01 01:39:33	15,00
2009-12-01 01:50:18	15,00
2009-12-01 02:01:02	15,00
2009-12-01 02:11:47	15,00
2009-12-01 02:22:32	15,00
2009-12-01 02:33:17	15,50
2009-12-01 02:44:01	15,50
2009-12-01 02:54:45	15,50
2009-12-01 03:05:30	15,50
2009-12-01 03:16:14	15,50
2009-12-01 03:26:58	15,50
2009-12-01 03:37:43	15,50
2009-12-01 03:48:27	15,50
2009-12-01 03:59:12	15,50
2009-12-01 04:09:57	15,50
2009-12-01 04:20:41	15,50
2009-12-01 04:31:25	15,50
2009-12-01 04:42:09	15,50
2009-12-01 04:52:54	15,50
2009-12-01 05:03:39	15,50
2009-12-01 05:14:23	15,50
2009-12-01 05:25:07	15,50
2009-12-01 05:35:52	15,50
2009-12-01 05:46:37	15,50
2009-12-01 05:57:21	15,50
2009-12-01 06:08:05	15,50
2009-12-01 06:13:28	15,50

Bardziej miarodajne wyniki podam, gdy dokończę ocieplenie i doprowadzę temp. w całym domu do ok. 18-20st.

MCB

----------


## Browar

hmmm... 
a możesz powiedzeć jak to mierzyłeś? Nie sądzę zebyś 10 godzin siedział z termometrem przy podłodze i notował...?   :Wink2:

----------


## MCB

Na 3 stronie tego wątku o tym było  :smile: 

Termometr:

http://www.allegro.pl/item831025539_...2_nowy_fv.html

Interfejs do komputera dostałem od kolegi. Wtyczka RS + kilka elementów.

Schemat: http://ds18b20.friko.pl/montaz.html

Program: http://iwire.w.interia.pl/Ustawienia.htm

MCB

----------


## Tomocool

Witam,

Mam pytanie szczególnie do *paulkate*     masz u siebie, narazie przynajmniej, jednowarstwówki z ytonga czy nie ciągną Tobie wilgoci od podłoża?Producent zaleca około 50 cm od podłoża a tu jest około 20 cm.
Czy zabezpieczyłeś je czymś, np pasem styropianu lub płytkami klinkierowymi ??

----------


## MARTINA1

Browar
STAŁY BYWALEC (min. 300)


Dołączył: 20 Wrz 2007
Posty: 368
Skąd: Wawa, niedługo Urzut
 Wysłany: Nie, 29 Listopad 2009 00:36    Temat postu:   
Z cyklu "jak w krótkim czasie stać się "ELITA FORUM":
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post38202...light=#3820246

_________________
pozdrawiam

Browar 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Hm  Browarku , też Cię drażni ten tytuł ? dla mnie się nie liczy ..to automat ... trochę chciałeś się pośmiać - moim zdaniem nie wyszło ....a temat Pracowni Reczy Różnych którym posadzasz mnie o  NABIJANIE POSTÓW jest wart propagowania - nawet tak ....  :big grin:

----------


## MARTINA1

*ROZPOZNAJECIE STYL ? a raczej jego brak ? 
- kto kogo obstawia ?* 
Obserwator77
SYMPATYK FORUM (min. 10)


Dołączył: 21 Lis 2009
Posty: 12
Skąd: z nieba  :smile: 
 Wysłany: Pią, 27 Listopad 2009 22:48    Temat postu:   
Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedzi.
Inne pytania kiedy indziej, gdyż stety i niestety doba ma tylko 24 godziny.
Dobrej nocy
_________________
Obserwować każdy może...  


*DROBNA PODPOWIEDŹ - czarno to widzę .....  *

----------


## Browar

> *ROZPOZNAJECIE STYL ? a raczej jego brak ? 
> - kto kogo obstawia ?* 
> Obserwator77
> SYMPATYK FORUM (min. 10)
> 
> 
> Dołączył: 21 Lis 2009
> Posty: 12
> Skąd: z nieba 
> ...


Też mi nowinka   :Wink2:  

Ja się zorientowałem po sposobie cytowania z postu ( Wysłany: Nie, 22 Listopad 2009 20:55    Temat postu: )

Jak na razie nie spotkałem innych osób które cytują ludzi podbnie (kursywą). Potem się zrehabilitował i cytował inaczej.... Problem w tym że jak się ujawnił pod stałym nickiem zapomniał cytowac kursywą...   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ot takie rozdwojenie jaźni...   :Wink2:

----------


## MARTINA1

Zapraszam do udziału w ankiecie odnośnie wydzielenia działu dla przedstawicieli ....

BROWAR  nawet jak się zorientowałeś nie napisałeś ?,a  mnie sam fakt  (podwójnej osobowości ) tak wzruszył ,że ankietę zmontowałam .
Dodam jeszcze fakt latania na skargę i próby wyrzucenia mnie z tego forum przez sprzedawców ............ tudzież dezawuowania mojej osoby ...i jeszcze  wspomnianą gdzieś opcję procesu sądowego ..........

 Wolisz działać w klubie xl.  tworzonym na potrzeby firmy ?
*Nieuczciwe jest występowanie pod 2 nickami -  A CHORE - pisanie w obronie samego siebie *

----------


## tomek131

Bo nie kumam,Piotr O pisze pod dwoma nickami?

----------


## MARTINA1

Wpadnij do dzialu plyta fundamentowa ... i  polecam ankietę ......
A, jak myślisz dlaczego kolega nie dorobił się 1000 postów  poprzez 6 lat ?  :ohmy:

----------


## Browar

> BROWAR  nawet jak się zorientowałeś nie napisałeś ?,a  mnie sam fakt  (podwójnej osobowości ) tak wzruszył ,że ankietę zmontowałam .
> Dodam jeszcze fakt latania na skargę i próby wyrzucenia mnie z tego forum przez sprzedawców ............ tudzież dezawuowania mojej osoby ...i jeszcze  wspomnianą gdzieś opcję procesu sądowego ..........
> Wolisz działać w klubie xl.  tworzonym na potrzeby firmy ?


Nie napisałem bo mam to w d...e    :big tongue:   Znudziło mi się już zwracanie uwagi na "dziwne zachowania" tejże osoby... Ja mam swój rozum i z niego korzystam. JAk mnie wkurza jakiś debilny post to sobie drwię, kpię i wystarczy   :Wink2:   Nie zamierzam polować na wszystkie czarownice tego forum z rozdwojeniem czy nawet roztrojeniem jaźni... powinni to ukrócić administratorzy - widzą numery IP. 

Nie działam w żadnym klubie xl. Mam Legalett z własnego wyboru i będę sobie pisał w tym czy innym wątku jak będę chciał się czymś podzielić, czegoś dowiedzieć lub coś wydrwić. Mimo wszystko jest tu sporo ciekawych informacji dla użytkowników L. 





> *Nieuczciwe jest występowanie pod 2 nickami -  A CHORE - pisanie w obronie samego siebie *


Zgadzam się, ale to zależy od charakteru człowieka... lub jego braku.

----------


## Bartosz32

Witam.

Martina, ale Ty masz nosa  :big grin:  
Przedstawiciele powinni mieć osobny dział!
Ciekawe ilu tu jest przedstawicieli? Może połowa użytkowników to 2-3 osoby?   :Wink2:  
Mam nadzieję, że Admin zrobi porządek.

Pozdrawiam,
Bartek

----------


## MARTINA1

Zapraszam do ankiety w dziale sondaże , jak na razie sprzedawcy górą (nie chcą zmian ) podaję tam pewien ściągnięty na żywca z innego forum pomysł ,który jasno określa co i jak ....
 Zasług sobie nie przypisuję ,ale o powalczyć o normalność można ...


Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, 
dawno mnie nie było, a  tu dyskusje gorące się toczą   :Wink2:  
Jeśli chodzi o nasz legalett dalej mamy taryfę standardową - mąż "stanął okoniem" i nie da się ruszyć. Więc już nie próbuję. PO miesiącu testowania stałej temperatury wyszło nam około 1500 kWh (oczywiście nie tylko z legalettu ale z całości), więc przestawiłam termostaty na grzanie tylko po około 4 h dziennie - zobaczymy co to da. 
Mam za to do Was pytanie: jak zachowują się wasze termostaty? Czy np. zdarza się im włączyć na np. 15 minut, albo 1 godzinę? Czy takie "podgrzanie" coś w ogóle daje? oprócz nabicia licznika?
Bo tak mnie to wkurzyło, że przestawiłam temperaturę dzienną na 16 stopni, żeby mi takich numerów nie odstawiały. No i w końcu nie wiem, czy mam dzwonić do legalettu, czy wolno zawracać im głowę -(no dobra jestem w tym momencie złośliwa - ale czasem w ciągu dnia po prostu nie mam czasu...  A żeby dodzwonić się do dyrektora technicznego to trzeba mieć dużo czasu albo dużo szczęścia.)
Dzięki za info - i przepraszam jeśli nie będę na bieżąco - na naszej ślicznej wsi niestety mamy kiepśniutki internet   :Roll:  
Pozdrawiam Kaśka

----------


## kabyrm

POMOCY
Mam umowę z L. i w mojej gestii jest przygotowanie działki tzn wykop + pospółka. Szef ekipy z L. bez wizyty na działce powiedział że będzie potrzeba ok 150t pospółki. Czy to nie za dużo? Ile "poszło" u was? I teraz kolejne pytanie. Po zapoznaniu się z cenami pospółki w okolicy zdziwiła mnie rozpiętość cenowa. Od 15 do 40 pln za T. Czy to możliwe by materiał za 15 pln był gorszej jakości. Jak rozpoznać "dobry" towar. 
Jestem totalnie zielona i nie wiem nawet czy jest jakaś różnica między piaskiem a pospółką.... 
Boje się ze zwiozę 150t jakiegoś "szitu", zapłacę za to fortunę i okaże się ze się nie nadaje.... 
Kolejne pytanie czy potrzebny była wam zwykła koparka czy taka na gąsienicy? To chyba zależy od głębokości ale nikt z L.nie potrafi mi konkretnie odpowiedzieć...
Na koniec dodam że przy podpisywaniu umowy z wykonawcą wspomnieli o kasztach takich przygotowań na poziomie 2 tyś a jak widzę nie ma to żadnego związku z rzeczywistością :/
Fundament ma wymiary ok 10 na 10m
Ps.: Szukałam  info na forum ale jakoś nie mogę się doszukać a czas nagli. Panowie z l. zapowiedzieli się na poniedziałek

----------


## lakusz

> Witajcie, 
> dawno mnie nie było, a  tu dyskusje gorące się toczą   
> Jeśli chodzi o nasz legalett dalej mamy taryfę standardową - mąż "stanął okoniem" i nie da się ruszyć. Więc już nie próbuję. PO miesiącu testowania stałej temperatury wyszło nam około 1500 kWh (oczywiście nie tylko z legalettu ale z całości), więc przestawiłam termostaty na grzanie tylko po [color=darkblue]około 4 h dziennie - zobaczymy co to da. 
> Mam za to do Was pytanie: jak zachowują się wasze termostaty? Czy np. zdarza się im włączyć na np. 15 minut, albo 1 godzinę? Czy takie "podgrzanie" coś w ogóle daje? oprócz nabicia licznika?
> Pozdrawiam Kaśka


Daje, grzałki elektryczne grzeją praktycznie od 1 minuty, poza tym dzwoń pisz z każdą byle pierdołą do L! a co do kosztów, to podałaś za mało danych: jaki duży dom, jak ocieplony, jaka powierzchnia L ile agregatów, itd...

----------


## lakusz

> POMOCY
> Mam umowę z L. i w mojej gestii jest przygotowanie działki tzn wykop + pospółka. Szef ekipy z L. bez wizyty na działce powiedział że będzie potrzeba ok 150t pospółki. Czy to nie za dużo? Ile "poszło" u was? I teraz kolejne pytanie. Po zapoznaniu się z cenami pospółki w okolicy zdziwiła mnie rozpiętość cenowa. Od 15 do 40 pln za T. Czy to możliwe by materiał za 15 pln był gorszej jakości. Jak rozpoznać "dobry" towar. 
> Jestem totalnie zielona i nie wiem nawet czy jest jakaś różnica między piaskiem a pospółką.... 
> Boje się ze zwiozę 150t jakiegoś "szitu", zapłacę za to fortunę i okaże się ze się nie nadaje.... 
> Kolejne pytanie czy potrzebny była wam zwykła koparka czy taka na gąsienicy? To chyba zależy od głębokości ale nikt z L.nie potrafi mi konkretnie odpowiedzieć...
> Na koniec dodam że przy podpisywaniu umowy z wykonawcą wspomnieli o kasztach takich przygotowań na poziomie 2 tyś a jak widzę nie ma to żadnego związku z rzeczywistością :/
> Ps.: Szukałam  info na forum ale jakoś nie mogę się doszukać a czas nagli. Panowie z l. zapowiedzieli się na poniedziałek


Najpierw merytorycznie, bierz najtańszą. Pospółka od piasku różni się tym że zawiera trochę żwiru, poczytaj na wikipedi. Koparka w zależności od tego jaka działka, jak dużo humusu musisz zdjąć... 

U mnie pod 100m2 domku poszło ok 320T pospółki, ale podnosiliśmy się z poziomem domu!

A gdzie masz kierownika budowy ?

----------


## tomek131

2tys mówisz  :Lol:  
Oni lubią takie widzę koszty dziwne podawać.Ale np.są tacy co im wierzą i twierdzą ,że 2850 brutto za metr stanu deweloperskiego (L +praefa robione przez Pref-bud) to okazja (Ela i Marek z wątku Luszowickiego) i jeszcze innych , którzy twierdzą ,że rozsądna cena to 2tys brutto chcą do sądu podawać  :Lol:  I w/g nich nie istnieje firma ,która robi tradycyjną technologię za 2tys.
Nawiasem mówiąc nie mogę przypomnieć sobie nazwy , gdzieś był osobny wątek o firmie z referencjami która robi deweloperski w wysokim standardzie ( w sensie bardzo porządnych materiałów) za 2tys brutto.Ale odszukam i wkleję bo chcę dzwonić z wyceną
A 850 na metrze to ponad 100tys różnicy na małym 120m domku!!Taka np , nie wiem, nowiutka z salonu Toyota Rav4 w dieslu w full wersji dla żony na prezent.Ale może lepiej sprawić go żonom właścicieli takich firm budowlanych...  :Lol:

----------


## kabyrm

> Napisał kabyrm
> 
> POMOCY
> Mam umowę z L. i w mojej gestii jest przygotowanie działki tzn wykop + pospółka. Szef ekipy z L. bez wizyty na działce powiedział że będzie potrzeba ok 150t pospółki. Czy to nie za dużo? Ile "poszło" u was? I teraz kolejne pytanie. Po zapoznaniu się z cenami pospółki w okolicy zdziwiła mnie rozpiętość cenowa. Od 15 do 40 pln za T. Czy to możliwe by materiał za 15 pln był gorszej jakości. Jak rozpoznać "dobry" towar. 
> Jestem totalnie zielona i nie wiem nawet czy jest jakaś różnica między piaskiem a pospółką.... 
> Boje się ze zwiozę 150t jakiegoś "szitu", zapłacę za to fortunę i okaże się ze się nie nadaje.... 
> Kolejne pytanie czy potrzebny była wam zwykła koparka czy taka na gąsienicy? To chyba zależy od głębokości ale nikt z L.nie potrafi mi konkretnie odpowiedzieć...
> Na koniec dodam że przy podpisywaniu umowy z wykonawcą wspomnieli o kasztach takich przygotowań na poziomie 2 tyś a jak widzę nie ma to żadnego związku z rzeczywistością :/
> Ps.: Szukałam  info na forum ale jakoś nie mogę się doszukać a czas nagli. Panowie z l. zapowiedzieli się na poniedziałek
> ...


Dzięki za szybki odzew. Że taka różnica to już się doczytałam. 
Tylko ja się zastanawiam co zrobię z 10 wywrotkami najtańszej niby pospółki która okaże się bardziej niby piaskiem  :wink:  i spec z Legaletu powie nie nadaje się.
Widzę wiec że te  nasze 150T to nie jest taka kosmiczna ilość jak sądziłam. 
Pokaże więc wyniki prac geologa kierownikowi budowy i poproszę o pomoc.
Niestety jak pisałam mamy mało czasu, wszystko robimy na wariackich papierach a chciałabym oszczędzić sobie zbędnych wydatków.

----------


## mariusz d.

> POMOCY 
> Mam umowę z L. i w mojej gestii jest przygotowanie działki tzn wykop + pospółka. Szef ekipy z L. bez wizyty na działce powiedział że będzie potrzeba ok 150t pospółki.


Witam, 
U mnie pod prostokąt 200m2 poszło 350ton grubego piasku z zawartością mniejszych i większych kamyków, kamieni i żwirku. Do kopapalni mam nie całe 20km i płaciłem w ubieglym roku 10zł za tonę.Teren dzialki jest lekko nachylonya wykop w najglebszym miejscu miał 90cm w najpłytszym 40cm. Co do pospułki ja zrobiłbym tak: Sprawdź jakość tego najtanszego i jak będzie ok to kupuj to pod warunkiem, że firma szybko jest w stanie dostarczyć Ci potrzebną ilość w ciągu jednnego przedpołudnia. Jeśli nie dadzą rady dowozić na bierząco to może niech zwiozą wcześniej jesli masz miejsce na działce. Co do koparki jeśli warunki pozwolą to nie potrzebna jest gąsienicowa. Ale ja polecam o czym  pisalem już wcześniej wynająć większą koparke z napedem na dwie osie i z dużymi kolami z przodu. Taki sprzęt na godzine jest droższy (u mnie 80-100zł) ale w rezultacie szybciej poradzi sobie ze zdjęciem humusu i nawożeniem piasku. U mnie trwało to z przestojami około 5godzin. A koparka radziła sobie z kilkoma kożeniami po wyciętych jabłoniach. Gdybym miał mniejszą koparkę z napędem tylko na oś tylną zajeło by to co majmniej 2 razy dłużej. U mnie w ubieglym roku całkowite koszty przygotowań wykopu 200m2 3800zł. Ale nie ma co się tym bardzo sugerować bo w każdym rejonie są rozne ceny.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kabyrm

Mariusz d. dzięki za wyczerpujące informacje. Z ta koparką to dobry pomysł szczególnie że u nas działka zalesiona wiec korzenie na bank będą. 
Małe głupie pytanie na koniec... Jak poznać czy pospółka jest dobrej jakości? 
Nie wiem jak przeżyje ten poniedziałek! A to dopiero początek. 
Jak to mówią? Chcesz nabawić się zawału, rozpocznij budowę...

----------


## mariusz d.

Myślę, że jak ziarnistość piasku będzie trochę grubsza jak w typowej piaskownicy dla dzieci to moim skromnym zdaniem się nadaje. U mnie właśnie taki był z kopalni nadwiślańskiej w Janowcu po drugiej stronie Kazimierza Dolnego  :big grin:  i wykonawcy Legalett nie mieli zastrzeżeń. Pilnuj !!! tylko żeby dokladnie Warstwowo co ok.30cm  zagęszczali i nie wierz, że typowa zageszczarka o wadze 150kg zagęszcza do 90cm... Ma być warstwowo..i już za to płacisz!!! No i opaska wokół domu odwadniajaca ma być zrobiona ze spadkami jak w ksiązce piszą a nie na odwal. Ja u siebie poprawiałem. Najlepiej weź urlop i pilnuj a w razie pytań to dzwoń. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kabyrm

> Myślę, że jak ziarnistość piaseku będzie trochę grubsza jak w typowej piaskownicy to moim skromnym zdaniem się nadaje. U mnie właśnie taki był z kopalni nadwiślańskiej w Janowcu po drugiej stronie Kazimierza Dolnego  i wykonawcy Legalett nie mieli zastrzeżeń. Pilnuj !!! tylko żeby dokladnie Warstwowo co ok.30cm  zagęszczali i nie wierz, że typowa zageszczarka o wadze 150kg zagęszcza do 90cm... Ma być warstwowo..i już za to płacisz!!! No i opaska wokół domu odwadniajaca ma być zrobiona ze spadkami jak w ksiązce piszą a nie na odwal. Ja u siebie poprawiałem. Najlepiej weź urlop i pilnuj a w razie pytań to dzwoń. 
> Pozdrawiam


Łoooooooo mariusz d. po jakiemu ty do mnie  :wink: 
Powinno tu być jakieś podforum "murator dla opornych". Do ".... nie mieli zastrzeżeń"  zrozumiałam reszty nieszczególnie.
Stali bywalcy "muratora" pewnie zaraz mnie zbanują ale jakiś czas temu odpuściłam sobie zagłębianie się w technologie itp. Wiem że może mnie spotkać niespodzianka rodem z "usterki" ale to po prostu przerasta nietechniczne istoty jakimi jesteśmy ja i mój mąż :/ 
Nie mam pojęcia jak skontrolować czy ktoś mi dobrze warstwowo zagęszcza, opaska kojarzy mi się z włosami, a odwodnienie z kacem  :wink:  
Może z czasem coś mi się rozjaśni i z góry przepraszam za głupie pytania przez następne 8 dni , potem przeniosę się na wątek " ściany drewniane" albo tym podobny  :wink:  obiecuję!!!

----------


## mariusz d.

Miało być "w typowej osiedlowej piaskownicy dziecięcej"...  :big grin:

----------


## mariusz d.

Warstowe zageszczanie to nic innego jak ubijanie warstwy 20-30cm piasku lub innego materiału na podsypkę specjalnym urzadzeniem zwanym zageszczarką. A opaska drenażowa odprowadza wodę od domu i ma byc tak połozona aby woda z rury karbowanej przypominajacej troche stare wąlki do wlosów  :smile:  spływała grawitacyjnie w kierunku studzienki lub najniższego punktu w którym powinna znajdowac się takowa studzienka odwadniająca. Jaśli spadku nie będzie w odpowiednim kierunku to odwodnienie nie zadziała prawidłowo...  :Wink2:

----------


## kabyrm

Piaskownica dla dzieci, stare wałki do włosów... widzę że zaczynasz "mówić" moim językiem  :wink:  
Postaram się mieć na wszystko oko. 
Już widzę jak "moja" ekipa pokocha "te upierdliwe babsko z dzieciakiem na rękach". Co mi tam!

----------


## mariusz d.

Spoźniona odpowiedź do BROWARA




> Mylisz się Mariusz. Woodentic to gres szkliwiony: 
> 
> http://www.paradyz.com.pl/Collection...room/woodentic 
> 
> Wystarczy poklikac na storinie producenta (na dole strony masz "elementy kolekcji" - kliknij na jedną z płytek) by znaleźć nie tylko opis ale także certyfikat zgodności wydany prez Instytut Szkła, Ceramiki, Materiałów Ogniotrwałych i Budowlanych gdzie wyraźnie jest to napisane!


Masz Browar rację z tym gresem paradyża ale nie całkiem jest tak jak piszesz lub piszą w kartach technicznych. Popełnilem błąd pisząc szybko i stąd nieporozumienie. Chodziło mi o jednolitą warstwe szkliwa jak w przypadku terakoty lub glazury. Trudno laikowi w tym temacie wytłumaczyć słownie o co chodzi. Ale to już inna bajka. 
Tak się składa, że 14 listopada byłem na szkoleniu w Tomaszowie Mazowieckim  (salon firmowy i fabryka gresów Paradyż) i pytałem dokladnie o technologie wykonania serii woodentic bo mnie bardzo interesowała pod kontem wykonczenia salonu u siebie. Tak na marginesie jest troche tańszy od zachodnich hiszpanskich i włoskich w tym stylu. Rozmawialem z głownym technologiem produktu i udzielił mi informacji na tyle na ile mógł (tajemnica słuzbowa). Fakt jest taki, że to rodzaj gresu przypisany pod gres szkliwiony ale proces produkcji i szkliwienia z racji struktury wygłada zupelnie inaczej jak przy terakocie i glazurze szkliwionej na "gładko". Nie bedę zagłębial się w szczegoly bo to nie miejsce do tego...Fakt jest taki, że gres ten jest naprawde "erste klase"  :smile:  
Co do peknięć szkliwa w twojej podłodze to na 98% nie ma szans, żeby wystapiły. Widać na zdjęciu, zastosowanie prawidlowego przesunięcia i odpowiedniej fugi. A i klej jaki uzyleś nie jest pierwszy lepszy o jakim ja pisałem za 17zł.   :Wink2:  
Wspomnialeś, że nie ma sensu przepłacać za droższe kleje. Według mnie masz rację ale poniżej pewnego poziomu jakości nie należy schodzić. Klej Atlas Plus ktorego uzyłeś u siebie to podobna grupa cenowa i jakościowa co kleje Mapei  P9 lub Atlas progres. Wcześniej nie było takiego wyboru i czesto wybierało się Plusa teraz jest wiekszy wybór ale za jakość trzeba podobnie zapłacić niezaleznie od firmy. 
Pozdrawiam i przepraszam za przynudzanie ale lubie jasne sytuacje...

----------


## MCB

kabyrm:
Bez kumatego kierownika budowy nawet nie zaczynaj. Zapłać mu dobrze, niech pilnuje wszystkiego. Inaczej wpakujesz się w kłopoty.

MCB

----------


## kabyrm

Mam kierownika budowy, nie wiem czy kumaty, ale z polecenia. 
Znajomy znajomego. Niestety potrzebuje kogoś na teraz a o fachowca od szkieletu i płyty  w dodatku w dobrej cenie w okolicy trudno. Wiem wiem kierownik najważniejszy no ale mamy trochę ciśnienia z kasą.
Mąż dopiero dziś się z nim spotyka i będziemy i wiedzieć coś więcej, no a l. przyjeżdża w poniedziałek.

----------


## MCB

Jak podbudowa będzie do bani to żaden kierownik budowy potem nie pomoże.
Pamiętaj też, że kierownik powinien nadzorować budowę płyty.
Mój sprawdzał zagęszczenie pospółki oraz zbrojenie płyty.

MCB

----------


## mariusz d.

Nie każdy kierownik budowy zna się na płytach podobnie jak architekci. Więc im więcej Ty wiesz tym lepiej.

----------


## mariusz d.

Najlepiej dobrze przeczytaj  projekt i wszytstkie zalecenia w nim zawarte dla wykonawcy. Poproś o protokół powykonawczy przed wykonaniem. Jest tam kilka punktów, które trzeba sprawdzać i przestrzegać. Pózniej podpisujesz się pod nim łacznie z kierownikiem budowy, że kolejne punkty zostały wykonane zgodnie z projektem. Ma być wszystko zgodnie z projektem i sztuka budowlaną czyli "jak w książce". Moga się wykonawcy denerwować, że tak nie trzeba ale ty płacisz i wymagasz. Sama płyta jest bardzo prosta konstrukcją i jak sie pilnuje to trudno coś spartolić. Ważne jest rozmieszczenie siatek zbrojenia i związanie każdej z każdą drutem wiązalkowym. A na koniec odpowiednie wypoziomowanie i zatarcie. Przemyś sobie dokladnie też piony kanalizacyjne które wychodzą z płyty. Instalację wody też możesz zatopić ułatwia to późniejsze prace. Niektórzy nie polecaja tego rozwiązania ale jak kupisz dobrą rurę do wody typu pex-al-pex np: firmy KISAN lub WAVIN to nie ma mowy o jakimkolwiek uszkodzeniu pozatym system jest ubezpieczony. Możesz ją zatopić w płycie w jednym kawałku w dobrej podwójnej izolacji i wyprowadzenia zostawić tam gdzie będa ujęcia wody. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Kabyrm

Koledzy Ci już bardzo dokładnie i mądrze napisali co masz zrobić.   :smile:  

Dodam tylko, że jeśli masz jakieś wątpliwość, to zawsze możesz przesunąć termin wykonania - odpowiednio to uzasadniając. Oczywiście musisz mieć świadomość, że wtedy przesunie Ci się termin na wolny, określony przez wykonawcę. 

To o czym napisałaś wskazuje, że robotę wykonuje podwykonawca Legalett, bo to nie są standardy firmy z Gdańska.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i dużo spokoju życzę.
Będzie dobrze!

----------


## MARTINA1

OOOOOOOO .................................PIOTR O. 
 Byla reanimacja ,
 jest reaktywacja .....
 :Roll:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## kabyrm

Dziękuje wszystkim za pomoc. 
Nie wiem czy nasz l. to ten z gdańska czy jakiś podwykonawca. Namiar mamy z firmy promopack. Pospółka zamówiona, koparka też czekam na poniedziałek. Ok 8 rano ma się zjawić ekipa i mój kierownik. L. telefonicznie ugadał się z dostawcą pospółki i powiedział że powinna być ok. Zamówiliśmy 160T po 22PLN od tony +180 PLN od kursu ciężarówki za transport. Jutro geodetka wyznaczy miejsce. 
Postanowiliśmy skorzystać z wizyty geodetki i koparki i idąc za ciosem zrobić szambo. Mam nadzieje że się uda!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa zaczyna się. Kurcze ciesze się jak głupia!

----------


## lakusz

> Tylko ja się zastanawiam co zrobię z 10 wywrotkami najtańszej niby pospółki która okaże się bardziej niby piaskiem  i spec z Legaletu powie nie nadaje się.


To niech ocenią po pierwszej, przecież nie płacisz za nią z góry ! i nie przyjedzie Ci naraz 10 wywrotek

----------


## kabyrm

fakt  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Kabyrm, gratuluję idzie Ci coraz lepiej.
Odbierz list na P.W. tam masz jeszcze kilka rad.  :smile: 
Firma podana przez Ciebie to coś dla Martiny, która L. nie chce - ładne domy drewniane w starym stylu. Poważnie.  :smile:  
Tak jak przypuszczałem, to jest podwykonawca L.
Nic się nie martw, będzie dobrze, a ile będzie wspomnień po latach.  :big grin:

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie po dłuuugiej przerwie. 
Ciekawe, czy i tym razem mój post utknie gdzieś w próżni?????  :ohmy:

----------


## katarzynap3

O tym razem się udało - he he he - z innego IP puszcza?

----------


## katarzynap3

No więc do rzeczy: po dwóch miesiącach prawdziwego mieszkania z legalettem, i użytkowaniem pozostałych sprzętów wyłącznie elektrycznych mamy na liczniku 3500 kWh. 
Ale muszę przyznać, że mój mąż nie da się ruszyć w temacie zmiany taryfy   :Roll:  
Czy zużycie duże, czy małe sama nie wiem - jest nas osób 5 w tym 3 dzieciaczków. Pracujemy na ogół w domu, więc nie jesteśmy standardowym przykładem typowej rodziny podkarpackiej. Pozdrawiam K

----------


## Tomocool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDrfoPSFGrE

ciekawe czy oferują już u nas te bloki styropianowe z okładziną jak w Szwecji

----------


## MARTINA1

Chodzi Ci  szkło piankowe na styropianie ?

----------


## Tomocool

nie wiem właściwie co to jest... może i szkło piankowe, może jakaś inna ceramiczna okładzina...
ale ciekawe że stosują to nie tylko od strony zewnętrznej ale także od dołu płyty styropianowej

----------


## MARTINA1

Mi też wygląda na to co napisałam , natomiast 1-2 strony wcześniej zalinkowałam niemecką  firmę  i tam na 100 % jest to szkło piankowe  i też możesz rzucić okiem .

----------


## anna2504

Jak myślicie, które rury w legalecie lepiej się sprawdzą- spiro czy pp??
Nadal u nas firmy zalecają spiro, a  wskazują, że z pp sa problemy (niedogrzane oddalone pomieszczenia). Na stronach legalettu w Szwecji, Kanadzie, Finlandii widać, że robią tylko z pp.
Czy u nas nie potrafią zrobić dobrego projektu, czy o co chodzi?
Temat poddaję konstruktywnej dyskusji.
Pozdrawiam,
Anna

----------


## HenoK

> Jak myślicie, które rury w legalecie lepiej się sprawdzą- spiro czy pp??
> Nadal u nas firmy zalecają spiro, a  wskazują, że z pp sa problemy (niedogrzane oddalone pomieszczenia). Na stronach legalettu w Szwecji, Kanadzie, Finlandii widać, że robią tylko z pp.
> Czy u nas nie potrafią zrobić dobrego projektu, czy o co chodzi?
> Temat poddaję konstruktywnej dyskusji.


Nie wiem jak to wygląda cenowo. Podejrzewam, że system pp jest tańszy. Nie powinno z nim być problemów w dobrze zaizolowanych domach. Dopiero w sytuacji, gdy dom ma duże zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzewania i wentylacji pojawia się problem niedogrzania odleglejszych pomieszczeń.

----------


## anna2504

Zapomniałam dodać, że fajnie by było, gdyby podzieliły się swoimi doświadczeniami również osoby posiadające w swoim domku legalett ze spiro lub z pp.
Pozdrawiam,
Anna

----------


## anna2504

Henok napisał:
Nie wiem jak to wygląda cenowo. Podejrzewanm, że system pp jest tańszy. Nie powinno z nim być problemów w dobrze zaizolowanych domach. Dopiero w systuacji, gdy dom ma duże zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzewania i wentylacji pojawia się problem niedogrzania odleglejszych pomieszczeń.

Witaj Heńku.
fakt rury pp są tańsze, ale ze względu, że jest ich więcej to cena się zrównuje.
Mnie zastanawia to, czy przy spiro ze względu na dużą wolną przestrzeń pomiędzy rurami czy jest równomierne nagrzanie podłogi. A miałam nic nie sugerować.
Pozdrawiam,
Anna

----------


## HenoK

> Mnie zastanawia to, czy przy spiro ze względu na dużą wolną przestrzeń pomiędzy rurami czy jest równomierne nagrzanie podłogi.


Odpowiedź jest taka sama jak wyżej. W dobrze ocieplonym domu, najlepiej w wentylacją z odzyskiem ciepła bez problemu będzie działał zarówno jeden jak i drugi system.

----------


## HenoK

> Zapomniałam dodać, że fajnie by było, gdyby podzieliły się swoimi doświadczeniami również osoby posiadające w swoim domku legalett ze spiro lub z pp.


Takie doświadczenie da Ci bardzo niewiele, no chyba, że trafisz na osobę, która miała okazję użytkować dom zarówno z jednym jak i z drugim systemem  :wink: .

----------


## MCB

Wg mnie system pp daje bardziej równomierne rozłożenie temperatur. Całość instalacji jest niżej i gęściej.
Zdaje się, że w tym wątku ktoś pisał, że czuć różnicę temp. zwłaszcza na załamaniach rur - instalacja spiro.

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

Anno, moim zdaniem najprościej jest na ten temat zasięgnąć informację u tych, którzy ten system testują, sprawdzają, modyfikują, zbieraja opinię mieszkańców... czyli w firmie Legalett.
Użytkuję system na rurach spiro. Zgodnie z Twoimi przypuszczeniami nie jest to równomierne rozłożenie ciepła podłogi. Tam gdzie przebiegają rury można odczuć cieplejsze np. płytki, a w innych miejscach nie (to nie jest podłogówka).
Agregaty mamy w centrum domu, więc trudno jest mówić o odleglejszych pomieszczeniach. Odczuwamy małą różnice temp. w pokojach od strony północnej. Może to wynikać z kilku przyczyn, niekoniecznie grzania.
Tak jak napisał MCB, przy rurach pp gęściej ułożonych, może być bardziej równomierne rozłożenie temp. w różnych miejscach pomieszczenia.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie w mikołajową niedzielę  :smile:

----------


## MARTINA1

Zamiast pozdrawiać tutaj  zasuwaj na licytację ....  :Lol:

----------


## Piotr O.

Prośba z prośbę: pomódl się proszę za moją Koleżankę, pielęgniarkę umierającą na grypę.  :sad:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTINA1

Ok. .....
życzę  zdrowia koleżance ......
 I nigdy więcej ze mną się nie targuj ........

----------


## Piotr O.

Dziękuję.

----------


## anna2504

ja również życzę powrotu do zdrowia. 
Dziękuję Wszystkim za informację. Zasięgałam już informacji w legalett w Gdańsku. Oni polecają rury pp, chociaż nadal robią też spiro. 
Natomiast mój wykonawca mi pp odradzał, ale teraz po Waszych wpisach jestem bardziej za pp. Czekam na drugi projekt z legalett, pierwszy był do niczego. 
I jak pogoda dopisze to niedługo zaczynam. I teraz dopiero się zacznie.
Proszę o informację, na co powinnam szczególnie zwrócić uwagę podczas robienia płyty fundamentowej. 
Pozdrawiam,
Anna

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Anno
A kiedy zaczynasz? Trzymaj się tego co napisał Kabyrm Mariusz. 
Dokumentacja plus kierownik budowy (o ile jest zorientowany w temacie, a nie tylko na zarobek). Najważniejsze jest zagęszczenie pospółki warstwami. 
Jak masz aparat cyfrowy (bardzo wskazany), to spokojnie rób zdjęcia krok po kroku. Możesz je wrzucić tu lub napisz na priw.
Jeśli dasz radę i zechcesz, to każdego dnia wieczorem zdaj nam "raport" z postępów prac.
Jak mawiał Bob budowniczy: dasz radę! To nie jest skomplikowane.
Powodzenia, wspieramy Ciebie na odległość.  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Powracając do rzeczowej dyskusji w poruszonym przez Tomocool temacie:
_ciekawe czy oferują już u nas te bloki styropianowe z okładziną jak w Szwecji_
Tak oferują - tylko w porównaniu z rozwiązaniami stosowanymi w polskim standardzie te szwedzkie są... 3-4 razy droższe. Parametry mają podobne.

----------


## tomek131

Jaka konkretnie (rząd wielkości) może byc różnica dla płyty 100m z zastosowaniem tych bloków i bez?
Jak coś w tym Legalecie będzie jeszcze droższe niż jest to chyba faktycznie już nikt tego nie kupi

----------


## coffee

Szybkie pytanie do osób posiadających panele. Jaki konkretnie podkład położyliście?

----------


## Piotr O.

Szybka odpowiedź: zwykła Pianka Polietylenowa - na przykład taka jak tu:
http://panelowy.com.pl/Podklady_pod_...--default.html
lub podobna z nacięciami przeznaczona dla ogrzewania podłogowego.
Powodzenia, pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## MCB

Ja bym dał raczej na klej.

MCB

----------


## coffee

> Ja bym dał raczej na klej.
> 
> MCB


MCB, mógłbyś rozwinąć swoją wypowiedź? Dlaczego radzisz klej?

----------


## MCB

Dlatego, żeby jak najbardziej zmniejszyć opór cieplny tego co dajemy na podłogę.

MCB

----------


## mariusz d.

Klej zmniejszy opór cieplny... ale producenci podłóg plywających nie dadzą na takie rozwiązanie gwarancji. A zastosowanie parkietu czy innej podłogi klejonej to juz 2-4 mm wiecej niz dobre panele w klasie AC4-8mm i podkład 2mm

----------


## Piotr O.

Myślę podobnie. Poza tym czy warto wybrać takie rozwiązanie: koszt, czas pracy, jakość wykonania... Czy to lepsze od pianki?   :Confused:   Trzeba zapytać fachowców.  :smile:  
Jednego jestem pewien - w przypadku Legalett nie kładziemy folii.
Pozdrawiam klejących, układających panele...   :Roll: 
PS Coś o tym było np. tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/kladzenie-paneli,t34832.htm

----------


## mariusz d.

Rozmawialem z kilkoma dobrymi producentami (quick step, balterio, eger) jako wykonawca i odpowiedź była jedna. W razie problemów nie udzielą gwarancji jeśli panele będą położone bez folii. Tu powstaje dylemat... Położyć panele np: za 120zł m2 bez gwarancji czy z gwarancją. Ja tam wybieram opcję z gwarancją czyli z folią.

----------


## Piotr O.

Mariuszu, zastanów się czego dotyczy ta gwarancja producenta paneli dla folii?
Masz fundament grzewczy, a nie zwykłą posadzkę, wylewkę pod podłogę.
Jak nie wierzysz to napisz lub zadzwoń do Legalett.

----------


## MARTINA1

Drogi MARIUSZU - 
lepiej uwierz ,jest tak jak PO. pisze - bo tu jedna   jedyna PROMOWANA  opcja obowiązuje  i tyle ...fundament na 100m2  to ok. 70 ooo  pln , (jak się mylę P.O. poprawi ), a ta gwarancja na panele przy tym to PIKUŚ ...
(% z % z tych tysięcy ) - i po co to komu ? ....

 A WRACAJĄC DO TEMATU SZKŁA PIANKOWEGO będącego warstwą na styro - od kiedy ma podobne do styro parametry ?  i PO CO SIĘ GO STOSUJE ..skoro tak SZALENIE  drogie jest ?

----------


## mariusz d.

Piotrze w Legalett nie zawsze wiedzą wszystko co i jak... Może w płytach grzewczych to są to "debeściaki" ale jak swego czasu dzwoniłem i pytałem o to czy dawać izolację poziomą przeciw wilgociową to żaden mądry nie odpowiedział jednoznacznie. I tyle się dowiedziałem...
Więc nie sądzę, że znają sie na warunkach reklamacji paneli ale mimo wszystko zadzwonię jutro (juz dzisiaj) z zapytaniem i zdam relację. A tak w ogóle co ma piernik do wiatraka? To nie Legalett daje gwarancję 30 let na panele tylko producent. A ten (producent) w razie wpadki zrobi wszystko aby wykazać, że wina leży po stronie klienta bo nie dał folii, która jest wymagana!!!
W reklamacjach mam spore doświadczenie i wiem, że jak nie dopełnisz obowiązkow lub nie stosujesz się do zaleceń producenta to gwarancje trafi szlag. A nie mowimy tu o 100zł choc tez jej szkoda ale o kilku tysiacach. 

Do Martiny1 



> Drogi MARIUSZU - 
> lepiej uwierz ,jest tak jak PO. pisze - bo tu jedna jedyna PROMOWANA opcja obowiązuje i tyle ...fundament na 100m2 to ok. 70 ooo pln , (jak się mylę P.O. poprawi ), a ta gwarancja na panele przy tym to PIKUŚ ...


Moja płyta kosztowała 70 ooo muszelek i wcale nie miała 100m2
A gwarancja na panele to nie PIKUŚ bo jak dla mnie to 12% "fundamentu"

Ponownie  proszę o rzeczowe i fachowe porady a nie przypadkowe wprowadzanie w błąd...

----------


## mariusz d.

A i jeszcze jedno:




> Mariuszu, zastanów się czego dotyczy ta gwarancja producenta paneli dla folii? 
> Masz fundament grzewczy, a nie zwykłą posadzkę, wylewkę pod podłogę. 
> Jak nie wierzysz to napisz lub zadzwoń do Legalett.


A latem ten fundament grzewczy niby czym jest jak nie zwykłą posadzką czy wylewka pod podłogę..? 
Jak sie myle to proszę o rzeczową i fachową odpowiedx a nie lanie wody.

Dobranoc

----------


## MCB

Wg mnie L. zabrania stosowania folii pod płytą. 
Panele można przykleić bezpośrednio do podłogi.

Na stronie: http://gazetadom.pl/Ladny-Dom/1,73936,2652080.html  znalazłem

"Sposób drugi: klejenie posadzki do podłoża

Polega na przyklejeniu posadzki z paneli do wykonanej na stropie podłogi pływającej. Przyklejenie posadzki do tak wykonanego podłoża wycisza dokuczliwe odgłosy kroków i ogranicza rozchodzenie się z pomieszczenia dźwięków powietrznych (TV, radio, rozmowa). Panele drewniane przykleja się do jastrychu dociążającego warstwę izolacji akustycznej stropu (wykonywanej zwykle ze styropianu elastycznego, twardej wełny mineralnej lub miękkiej płyty pilśniowej). W ten sposób powstaje konstrukcja znacznie lepsza akustycznie niż posadzka pływająca. Mniejsza akustyczność (lepsze tłumienie dźwięków uderzeniowych) takiej posadzki wynika z tego, że jastrych wraz z przyklejonymi panelami ma znacznie większą masę niż sama posadzka drewniana.

Uwaga! Klejenie do jastrychu parkietów warstwowych jest szczególnie korzystne w pomieszczeniach z ogrzewaniem podłogowym. To że nad jastrychem nie ma warstwy tłumiącej dźwięki, eliminuje straty wynikające z jej oporu cieplnego, a więc zapewnia bardziej ekonomiczną pracę ogrzewania podłogowego.

Sposób klejenia. Deski trójwarstwowe przykleja się do jastrychu, a między sobą łączy na bezklejowe złącza zatrzaskowe. Jeśli użyje się właściwego kleju, takie związanie posadzki z podłożem nie zaburza naturalnej "pracy" drewna na krawędziach desek.

Uwaga! Jeśli między jastrychem a stropem nie ma skutecznej izolacji akustycznej, przyklejenie posadzki do jastrychu spowoduje bezpośrednie przenoszenie dźwięków do pomieszczenia pod stropem. Każdy krok czy stukot upadającego przedmiotu będzie wtedy słyszalny piętro niżej!"

Co do podkładów to znalazłem coś takiego:

http://www.benefloor.com/index.php/p...anie_podlogowe

MCB

----------


## HenoK

> Mariuszu, zastanów się czego dotyczy ta gwarancja producenta paneli dla folii?
> Masz fundament grzewczy, a nie zwykłą posadzkę, wylewkę pod podłogę.


Z punktu widzenia paneli podłogowych fundament grzewczy, to nic innego jak ogrzewanie podłogowe. Dodatkowo grubość warstwy betonu jest tu znacznie większa niż przy "typowym" ogrzewaniu podłogowym. W związku z tym przy kładzeniu paneli obowiązują takie same zasady jak w przypadku ogrzewania podłogowego.
Jedynym plusem dla fundamentu grzewczego jest to, że wylewany jest na samym początku budowy i w większości przypadków do momentu kładzenia paneli beton zdąży oddać już większość wody technologicznej (nie dotyczy to budów wykonywanych w krótkim czasie, np. 3 miesięcy).

Należy więc spełnić wszystkie wymogi producenta paneli.

----------


## HenoK

> Wg mnie L. zabrania stosowania folii pod płytą.


Stosowanie folii pod płytą miałoby uzasadnienie tylko w przypadku podsypki żwirowej podciągającej kapilarnie wodę (np. podsypki z domieszkami gliny) lub niewłaściwie wykonanego drenażu. 
Pod poprawnie wykonaną płytą grzewczą stosowanie folii jest zbędne, a nawet szkodliwe (płyta będzie dłużej oddawała wilgoć technologiczną).

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
No to się troszkę podziało za sprawą... paneli (nie mylić z Pamelą A.  :smile: ).
Henryk jak zwykle fachowo wyjaśnił kwestie folii pod płytą.
Temat moim zdaniem bezdyskusyjny i wiele razy poruszany wcześniej.

W temacie folii pod panelami podłogowymi to przyznaję, że mi się trochę pomieszało, więc czym prędzej spieszę ze sprostowaniem. 
Producenci paneli zalecają z uwagi na występowanie wilgoci w niewysezonowanych posadzkach położenie folii. Można ją nie kłaść minimum po dwóch latach, gdy posadzka jest już  wysuszona. 
Zajrzałem pod listwy przyścienne w swoich pokojach i... jest widoczna niebieska folia.  :smile:  W tym roku kładliśmy w jeszcze jednym pokoju panele i już jej nie ma, bo fundament przez kilka lat został osuszony. I stąd ten błędny mój wpis.
Stary już jestem i pamięć coraz bardziej zawodna. Przepraszam.

Podsumowując: można i nawet trzeba kłaść folie pod panele na nowym L., a nie trzeba po dobrym wysuszeniu (np. przez dwa sezony). Podobnie z kładzeniem na kleju, o którym pisał MCB - pod wysuszeniu betonu (niektórzy zalecają dokonać pomiar wilgotności). Wyjątek, gdy panele są odporne na wilgoć - na przykład wielowarstwowe.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## mariusz d.

> Podsumowując: można i nawet trzeba kłaść folie pod panele na nowym L., a nie trzeba po dobrym wysuszeniu (np. przez dwa sezony). Podobnie z kładzeniem na kleju, o którym pisał MCB - pod wysuszeniu betonu (niektórzy zalecają dokonać pomiar wilgotności). Wyjątek, gdy panele są odporne na wilgoć - na przykład wielowarstwowe.


Litości ludzie.... Chcąc zachować gwarancję producenta zawsze trzeba kłaść folie i nie ważne ile posadzka ma lat i nie ważne jaka ona jest!!! Producent ustala zasady i one są jasno określone. Nie ma foli nie ma gwarancji nawet jeśli przyczyną uszkodzenia powierzchni paneli jest cos innego. Podobnie z klejem. Możemy sobie gdybać jak jest dla nas lepiej ale zasady określone przez producenta są sztywne i koniec. Jak piszą, ze można kleić to można. Jak nie ma wzmianki o mozliwości klejenia to nie można i jak to zrobimy to mamy po GWARANCJI!
A i jeszcze jedno jastrych to nie to samo co płyta grzewcza legalett. Nie piszmy o przyklejaniu paneli do jastrychu bo to w żaden sposób nie wiąże sie z płytą legalett. Jak ktoś ma ochotę niech przyklei sobie panele lub deskę warstwową do płyty legalett. Po pierwsze straci gwarancję a po drugie pewnie mu się wszysystko porozsycha bo plyta nie ma warstwy "pływajacej"
Koniec kropka w tym temacie.

----------


## MCB

1. Nie pisz cyt: " Chcąc zachować gwarancję producenta zawsze trzeba kłaść folie" bo to nieprawda. Jeżeli producent przewiduje możliwość klejenia bez folii to tej nie trzeba dawać.

2. Jaka jest różnica w klejeniu do jastrychu a klejeniu do płyty L. ?

3. Jaka jest różnica pomiędzy jastrychem z instalacja podłogowego ogrzewania a płyta L. z punktu "widzenia" paneli?

MCB

----------


## mariusz d.

Znowu zapomniałem.



> Wyjątek, gdy panele są odporne na wilgoć - na przykład wielowarstwowe.


Panele odporne na wilgoć są zabezpieczone głownie od góry specjalnym laminatem i impregnatami. Jeśli wilgoć pojawi sie pod panelem np. przez wylanie znacznej ilości płynunu całe zabezpiecznie trafi ...
Na litość proszę nie mylić parkietu wastwowego lub desek warstwowych z typowymi panelami z HDF-u. Jest spora róznica pomiedzy podłoga drewnianą a panelami HDF. 
Takimi stwierdzeniami robimy forumowiczom wode z mózgu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mariusz d.

> 1. Nie pisz cyt: " Chcąc zachować gwarancję producenta zawsze trzeba kłaść folie" bo to nieprawda. Jeżeli producent przewiduje możliwość klejenia bez folii to tej nie trzeba dawać. 
> 
> 2. Jaka jest różnica w klejeniu do jastrychu a klejeniu do płyty L. ? 
> 
> 3. Jaka jest różnica pomiędzy jastrychem z instalacja podłogowego ogrzewania a płyta L. z punktu "widzenia" paneli?


Ad. 1
Zgadza się...Ale jeśli producent przewiduje to mozna ale to ja juz wcześniej napisałem  :wink: 



> Możemy sobie gdybać jak jest dla nas lepiej ale zasady określone przez producenta są sztywne i koniec. Jak piszą, ze można kleić to można


2. Jastrych robi sie na izolacji i nie jest on sztywno związany z konstrukcja budynku. Jastrych w takim wypadku zastepuje nam podklady i tworzy warstwe pływającą.
3. To już napisalem wyżej. Jastrych ma dylatację i nie jest zwiazany sztywno z konstrukcja budynku. Prawidłowo wykonany jastrych to warstwa pływająca a płyta legalett jest sztywna konstrukcją i co najwyzej może dać efekt ale pływajacego domu   :big tongue:

----------


## MCB

Ja piszę o wykonaniu posadzki z paneli przyklejonych do podłoża.
Oczywiście nie zalecam klejenia paneli, które się do tego nie nadają.

----------


## mariusz d.

A to już cytaty z branzowej literatury:

Uwaga! Do klejenia posadzek trójwarstwowych nie zaleca się stosować klejów wodnych ani takich klejów syntetycznych, które podczas wysychania mogłyby spowodować wzrost wilgotności desek trójwarstwowych, a w efekcie - ich wybrzuszenie.

Dylatacje. Posadzka drewniana przyklejana do podłoża, podobnie jak "pływająca", także musi mieć *szczeliny dylatacyjne wokół ścian i innych trwałych elementów konstrukcyjnych*. Taka posadzka jest również wrażliwa (choć w znacznie mniejszym stopniu) na zmiany wilgotności w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## MCB

> 3. To już napisalem wyżej. Jastrych ma dylatację i nie jest zwiazany sztywno z konstrukcja budynku. Prawidłowo wykonany jastrych to warstwa pływająca a płyta legalett jest sztywna konstrukcją i co najwyzej może dać efekt ale pływajacego domu


Ale z punktu widzenia paneli PRZYKLEJANYCH do podłoża to to samo.
Jastrych pływa po podkładzie, którym jest styropian. Płyta L. także  :smile:

----------


## mariusz d.

No tak pływa, pływa....  :Lol:  tylko z rożna predkością...  :Wink2:

----------


## mariusz d.

Tylko jak do tego maja się dylatacje.?

----------


## MCB

:smile:  

Podobno mniejszą niż jastrych. Pewnie ze względu na inny rozkład i wartość temperatur.

U mnie w płycie nigdzie nie ma dylatacji.

MCB

----------


## mariusz d.

A tak na poważnie to od pływania bardziej kręci mnie latanie.  :big tongue:

----------


## mariusz d.

Wow...brawo MCB mamy juz 39 stronę watku. Moze następnym razem będę pierwszy

----------


## coffee

Wiedziałam, że mogę na Was liczyć   :big grin:  
Dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi. Kupując panele i podkład traktujemy Legalett jak ogrzewanie podłogowe. Jakoś klejenie do mnie nie przemawia, będzie folia i podkład odpowiednie do podłogówki (a może i podkład zintegrowany z folią, np. Quick Step).

----------


## mariusz d.

> Dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi. Kupując panele i podkład traktujemy Legalett jak ogrzewanie podłogowe. Jakoś klejenie do mnie nie przemawia, będzie folia i podkład odpowiednie do podłogówki (a może i podkład zintegrowany z folią, np. Quick Step).


Pod wzgledem jakości najlepsze są wedlug mnie panele Quick Step i Balterio.
Ja wybrałem Balterio seria Magnitude bo mają w klasie AC4 -8mm grubości a Quick Step niestety 9mm. 
http://www.balterio.com/collection.p...con=eu&lang=pl
Dodatkowo w Balterio do 15 grudnia mają promocję i do paneli dodają bardzo dobry i drogi podkład gratis.  Zaoszczędziłem prawie 1500zł na podkładzie a na panele i pozostały asortyment dostałem 12% rabatu. Mam dobry kontakt do sklepu w Warszawie i moge podać na priv. Tylko z tym podkładem trzeba się spieszyć bo promocja konczy sie 15 bm. Ja dziś juz swoje odebrałem i wyglądem powalają.  :cool:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## coffee

Mariuszu, dzięki za newsa. W poniedziałek pojadę sprawdzić Balterio. Może wygra z moim obecnym faworytem. Namiary na sklep chętnie przyjmę, o ile prowadzą tam też sprzedaż internetową, bo to nie mój rejon niestety. Jeszcze raz dzięki.

----------


## mariusz d.

Namiary wyslałem na priv.

----------


## lakusz

pytanie, jakie macie termostaty z legaletu? był już ten temat, ale nie mogę znaleźć... Czy ktoś ma podtynkowe, czy mogę prosić o kilka fotek takiej wersji ?

----------


## coffee

> pytanie, jakie macie termostaty z legaletu? był już ten temat, ale nie mogę znaleźć... Czy ktoś ma podtynkowe, czy mogę prosić o kilka fotek takiej wersji ?


mam tylko taką fotkę

do wymiany mamy jeszcze obudowę, na bardziej kwadratową. Po malowaniu wymienimy.

----------


## lucjanmarek

Witam serdecznie fanów Legalett!
Pomysł na ten sposób narodził się 3 miesiące temu i siedzi w nas do dziś. Na szczęście znalazłem ten wątek i mam nadzieję dowiedzieć się więcej o systemie. Jako że pierwsze wpisy datują się na 2004 to pewnie wśród Was jest wielu którzy już nie jeden sezon mają za sobą   :Wink2:  
Będę stałym odwiedzającym więc liczę na podpowiedzi w temacie od praktyków. My zaczynamy najprawdopodobniej pod koniec stycznia 2010. Legalet+keramzytobeton w prefabrykacji. Czy znajdzie się ktoś kto ma coś podobnego?
Pozdrawiam Dyskutantów   :Wink2:

----------


## Browar

Kurde,

czy tylko ja mam takie toporne termostaty "analogowe" z pokrętłem? (jak na stronie L.)   :Confused:  Czy przy podpisywaniu umowy mieliście do wyboru analogowe i elektroniczne?   :Roll:

----------


## tomek131

lucjanmarek niby wpisów dużo ,ale konkretnych (nie marketingowych) kosztów i walorów użytkowych to tak jakoś tu nie za wiele.
Ja też rozważam dokładnie taki system jak Ty.W naszym rejonie są nawet dwie firmy Pref-bud i Abakon które budują Legalett i praefa,ale z mojej orientacji wynikło ,że cena wychodzi o jakieś 100tys więcej w porównaniu do technologii tradycyjnej (na domku około 120m-130m) porównując stany deweloperskie.
Technologia nie ma zalet użytkowych w stosunku do tradycyjnej (jest tylko szybsza i znane są jej koszty przed rozpoczęciem) więc przepłacać aż tyle póki co nie specjalnie jest sens.System jest ciekawy,powiem nawet ,że z technologii prefabrykowanych dla mnie jedyny do przyjęcia , ale nie za tą kasę.Noi jest jeszcze jedna bardzo poważna wada - domy tradycyjne stoją po 200lat.Jaki jest najstarszy i jak wygląda dom Legalett i praefa????????????? Lub choćby osobno sam Legalett i sama praefa.A gwarancje dłuższe niż historia istnienia samej firmy to bzdura do potęgi n-tej.

----------


## lucjanmarek

Troszkę Cię poczytałem i wcale się nie dziwię Twojemu rozgoryczeniu (delikatnie mówiąc)   :Evil:  
My w poszukiwaniach znaleźliśmy wydaje nam się baaaardzo atrakcyjną propozycję wykonania naszego projektu- Murator 14a lustro przez firmę która troszkę inaczej podeszła do sprawy. Od ceny katalogowej uwidocznionej na kosztorysie  zastosowali upust 20% !!!! I zaczynamy budować z Nimi  w styczniu    :big grin:  
Wybraliśmy ich propozycję bo szczerze mówiąc jesteśmy ciemniaki jak nie wiem co w temacie budowlano-budowlanym   :Wink2:  
Jak  widzę tu ludzi którzy operują wzorami matematycznymi do obliczenia uzyskanego ciepła z włączonego laptopa i o ile można wtedy obniżyć koszty ogrzewania w perspektywie dekady to mi się włosy jeżą   :cry:  
A z drugiej strony te dywagacje budujących z czego, z kim, w lewo czy w prawo, wyżej czy niżej, na czerwono czy zielono to   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
Więc Legalett, keramzytobeton, rekuperator, solary, kominek i niech się martwi ten co to połączy żeby zadziałało   :big grin:  
A ja sobie kupię wałek do ciasta i jak będzie źle, to będzie źle, będzie bardzo źle   :Wink2:

----------


## lucjanmarek

Co do tego że domy w tradycji stoją i 200 lat to masz rację!



Kurcze tylko kto będzie chciał w nich mieszkać?????

----------


## MARTINA1

A z kim budujesz - to chyba nie tajemnica ?

----------


## coffee

> Kurde,
> 
> czy tylko ja mam takie toporne termostaty "analogowe" z pokrętłem? (jak na stronie L.)   Czy przy podpisywaniu umowy mieliście do wyboru analogowe i elektroniczne?


Browar, nikt nas o nic nie pytał. Takie nam dostarczyli i gdyby nie ten wątek, nie wiedziałabym nawet, że mogą być inne.

lucjanmarek, powodzenia! Do odważnych świat należy   :smile:

----------


## lucjanmarek

Tajemnicą to nie jest chociaż nie chciałbym ujawniać Wykonawcy, jako że jak już będzie wykonana płyta grzewcza, na placu budowy ma się pojawić 20 potencjalnych Klientówna prezentacji. Od tego dnia po trzech miesiącach mamy (również w towarzystwie tych samych zaproszonych Gości)  otrzymać klucze do domku w stanie deweloperskim   :big grin:  
Nie chciałbym Wykonawcy się wtrancać   :big grin:  i co nie daj Bóg zepsuć Mu promocji!

----------


## MARTINA1

No ,ale przynajmniej informuj...
 A TAKIE ZAPROSZENIE - jak skombinować i jaka to miejscowość lub region ?[/code]

----------


## lucjanmarek

10 kilometrów od Łodzi   :big grin:  No może 12   :Wink2:  Zaproszeniami zajmuje się Wykonawca. Nie chciałbym Mu bruździć. Jeżeli będziesz zainteresowana(ny) to priv.

----------


## tomek131

lucjanmarek jeśli nie masz pojęcia o budowaniu i tego się boisz i dlatego bierzesz L i Praefa to nie myśl ,że tutaj jak nie masz pojęcia to wszystko będzie ok !!Musisz miec większe pojęcie niż w tradycyjnym budownictwie bo to nowa technologia.Jak nie dopilnujesz skopią tak samo a podejrzewam,że gorzej niż tradycyjną i dopiero będziesz miał problem!
Biorąc generalnego wykonawcę od zera do stanu deweloperskiego w technologii tradycyjnej na jedno wychodzi.
Ja Cię nie odwodzę od tego pomysłu (zresztą raczej już za pożno) bo to ciekawa i fajna technologia jest , zwracam tylko uwagę na pewne szczegóły.Zapytałeś więc piszę co wiem w dobrej woli .Ty sam rozsądzisz czy to co pisze jest Ci pomocne czy zbędne
A z ciekawości jaka cena stanu dweloperskiego za metr?

----------


## MARTINA1

TOMEK131  wiesz już jak TO TU FUNKCJONUJE ....
Mam nadzieję ,że o coś innego chodzi niż ww . systemy ....A jak pojawili się Niemcy to po raz pierwszy zacznę się cieszyć .....  :Lol:

----------


## el_hogar

> TOMEK131  wiesz już jak TO TU FUNKCJONUJE ....
> Mam nadzieję ,że o coś innego chodzi niż ww . systemy ....A jak pojawili się Niemcy to po raz pierwszy zacznę się cieszyć .....


MARTINA1 - to może ten swój dom wybuduj w Niemczech ? 
Tam wszystko solidnie, za pół darmo i nie stosują żadnego marketingu ...


pozdrawiam,

----------


## MARTINA1

A WIESZ W OGÓLE O CZYM TO BYŁO? 
 Co do Niemców - to na ich JAKOŚĆ jeszcze nikt nie narzekał ...A że mi się MARZY podobne dobre wykonanie - to grzech ? 
 A nie po to tu pisywałam ,by z samymi przedstawicielami gadać ...zwykli posiadacze mnie interesowali , a nie ,,zawodowcy " ...Ponadtto  nie możesz wyrobić sobie pełnej opinii bo cięcie było - dość radykalne ... i teraz tak pokojowo wygląda ...  :Lol:

----------


## tomek131

Jak teraz obserwuje ceny za stan deweloperski to cena firmy Pref-bud (L+Praefa)2850 brutto za stan deweloperski to jakiś kosmos.Słusznie wyliczyłem ,że chcą 100tys na każdym domu na czysto zarobić.A Ela i Marek z wątku Luszowickiego mnie od kłamców wyzywali i mało do sądu nie podali jak pisałem ,że to kosmiczne ceny,a realna to 2tys za metr.Oj kochani zapłaciliście za nowe autko dla żony prezesa  :Lol:  
Ja chyba sobie zrobię przypis -Precz z marketingiem na forum muratora

----------


## Dars

> A nie po to tu pisywałam ,by z samymi przedstawicielami gadać ...zwykli posiadacze mnie interesowali , a nie ,,zawodowcy "


Piszesz, że interesują Cię zwykli posiadacze - fajnie!
Tylko powiedz mi dlaczego właśnie owi zwykli posiadacze nie chcą tutaj pisać?
Otóż właśnie dlatego, że gdy tylko mają pozytywne opinie o firmie, bądź systemie to od razu zostają posądzeni o jakieś "powiązania" z "L"...
Przykładem może być powyższy post Tomka131. Np Elę i Marka znam już kopę lat (razem studiowaliśmy). Nie mają żadnych powiązań z budowlanką (kompletnie inny kierunek studiów i pracy). Ale po kilku miesiącach ciągłych insynuacji pod ich adresem, odpuścili i stwiedzili, że nie będą tutaj więcej pisać. Wcale im się nie dziwię.





> A Ela i Marek z wątku Luszowickiego mnie od kłamców wyzywali i mało do sądu nie podali jak pisałem ,że to kosmiczne ceny,a realna to 2tys za metr.Oj kochani zapłaciliście za nowe autko dla żony prezesa  
> Ja chyba sobie zrobię przypis -Precz z marketingiem na forum muratora


Tomku, zostaw w spokoju Elę i Marka. Czy oni Cię zaczepiają? Oni już chcą mieć święty spokój!!! 
Oczywiście masz rację, że cena firmy jaką podałeś jest wysoka. Nie chciałbym się powtarzać, bo więcej pisałem w wątku luszowickim, ale 
pisałeś, że można metodą tradycyjną zrobić za 2 tyś. I też się zgadzam. Tylko, że wtedy podawałeś przykład swojego znajomego, który buduje domy za około 2 tyś. za metr. Potem napisałeś, że jemu domu do budowy byś nie dał, bo nie robi dokładnie (żeby nie pisac partoli). Wniosek był taki, że wolałbym dać 2850 brutto za metr i mieć robotę wykonaną dobrze. 
Dodatkowo im w miarę się śpieszyło, więc o tradycyjnej budowie nie mogło być mowy. I tyle.

Mam do Ciebie wielką prośbę:
Marek z Elą obiecali , że nie będą się tu odzywać i pewnie dotrzymają słowa. Po co ciągle piszesz przytyki o wątku luszowickim. Przecież, jeśli masz wobec nich "teorię spiskową" to ciągle wracając do tematu tylko Im robisz reklamę?
Piszesz, że zapłacili za nowe autko dla żony prazesa - może i tak. Ale to był Ich wybór!
Daj Im w końcu spokój.
Nie chciałbym z Tobą wstrzynać kolejnej awantury. Mam pokojowe zamiary. Przemyśl to na spokojnie. Z góry dzięki.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MARTINA1

DARS
 Skąd wiesz ,że inni nie chcą pisać ? Sama miałam rzucić wątek po tych ustawkach . PRAWDĄ jest ,że przedstawiciele to tu zawsze chcą pisać ..Nie możesz pisać w imieniu wszystkich...(tylko swoim)
....GENERALIZOWANIE może i w modzie ,ale niewiele ma wspólnego z logicznym myśleniem ... I CAŁĄ TĄ SYTUACJĄ - przypomnę ,że wątek ładnie ciachnięty...
 A odnośnie podejrzeń powiązań z firmą - to bardziej się one sprawdziły niż myślisz ...

----------


## Dars

> DARS
>  Skąd wiesz ,że inni nie chcą pisać ? Sama miałam rzucić wątek po tych ustawkach . PRAWDĄ jest ,że przedstawiciele to tu zawsze chcą pisać ..Nie możesz pisać w imieniu wszystkich...(tylko swoim)


Acha czyli teraz mnie oskarżasz. Fajnie. Szkoda słów.



> ....GENERALIZOWANIE może i w modzie ,ale niewiele ma wspólnego z logicznym myśleniem ... I CAŁĄ TĄ SYTUACJĄ - przypomnę ,że wątek ładnie ciachnięty...
>  A odnośnie podejrzeń powiązań z firmą - to bardziej się one sprawdziły niż myślisz ...


Nie no Ty oczywiście zawsze wiesz najlepiej. Znasz ich.
Z Markiem grasz w piłkę w poniedziałki, często się z nimi widujesz...
Szkoda pisania. Żałuję, że się w ogóle odzywałem.

----------


## tomek131

pisałeś, że można metodą tradycyjną zrobić za 2 tyś. I też się zgadzam. Tylko, że wtedy podawałeś przykład swojego znajomego, który buduje domy za około 2 tyś. za metr. Potem napisałeś, że jemu domu do budowy byś nie dał, bo nie robi dokładnie (żeby nie pisac partoli). Wniosek był taki, że wolałbym dać 2850 brutto za metr i mieć robotę wykonaną dobrze. 

Dars, nie napisałem nigdzie ,że wolę dac 850zł na każdym metrze bo będzie wtedy dobrze (skąd w ogóle założenie ,że Pref-bud zrobi tak dobrze??).Chyba że to twój wniosek.Ale ponad 100tys więcej za domek 120-130m to już głupota.
Dziś gdy mocniej zacząłem się interesowac cenami wiem na pewno ,że jest masa firm,na pewno można wybrac dobrą(no chyba że ktoś z paranormalnych przyczyn zakłada że jedyna dobra to Pref-bud)która zrobi nawet poniżej 2tys.I wszyscy o tym wiedzą.Jeśli chodzi o Elę i Marka z wątku Luszowickiego to chodziło tylko o fakt wciskania ciemnoty ,że 2850 to prawie okazja a za 2 tys to się zrobic nie da,a ja jestem kłamca a firmę znajomego wymyśliłem.Tylko i wyłacznie o to.Gdyby jak normalni ludzie napisali - zapłaciliśmy ile zapłaciliśmy wiadomo ,że można dużo taniej ale nam chodziło z różnych względów np o czas a kasa była na drugim planie czy trzecim.Wtedy guzik mi do tego,ich kasa ich wybór mogli nawet 4tys za metr deweloperskiego zapłacic bo np chcieli żeby im zaczęli budowac natychmiast a inne budowy opóznili.Wtedy jak napisałem guzik mi do tego

----------


## Dars

Dobra. Był to mój prywatny wniosek, że wolałbym dać więcej kaski za dobre wykonanie i w tak krótkim czasie. Może jestem głupi (w końcu skończyłem matmę na polibudzie). Nieważne. To nie jest tematem.
Odnośnie Marka i Eli proponuję zostać z wytłumaczeniem, że z różnych względów zapłacili akceptowalną dla siebie cenę i tyle. Może być np. Twoje powyższe wytłumaczenie. 

Generalnie chodzi mi tylko o to, żebyś zostawił ich w spokoju.
Śledzę ten wątek od dawna i jako, że jestem ich dobrym znajomym głupio mi co jakiś czas czytać na ich temat "różne" rzeczy. Po co to komu? Nikomu to nie służy. Mam nadzieję, że mogę Cię o to prosić?
Taki gest na święta? Ok?
Z góry dzięki.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MARTINA1

DARS mistrzostwo świata w wysnuwaniu wniosków ....
W odniesieniu do ww. małżeństwa - w ogóle o nich nie myślę co i jak zrobią -ich sprawa ...,ale nie tęsknię ....  :Lol:  
Ja lubię jak ktoś żałuje - znaczy się świadomość ma ...i w tym konkretnym przypadku bardzo mi miło ....  :big grin:

----------


## tomek131

Ja tylko wykazywałem ,że 2850 za metr stanu deweloperskiego TO NIE JEST dobra cena , nawet za super wykonanie,to cena kosmicznie wysoka.I tyle.Natomiast strona przeciwna zarzucała mi kłamstwo i zarzucała wymyślanie firmy która robi to spokojnie za 2 tys i mniej.Robili to tak zaciekle ,że zacząłem się zastananawiać czy to nie marketingowy dziennik dla wykonawcy.I tyle.Ile mogę razy to powtarzać.Ale ok już nic nie mówię.

----------


## mariusz d.

Dla ciekawskich u mnie wychodzi 26oo stan pod klucz + meble i całe wyposażenie. Z tym, że prawie wszystko robie sam (oprócz legalett-u) a materiały raczej z wyższej półki cenowej. Gdybym dodał robciznę to wyszłoby jakieś 33oo...

----------


## mariusz d.

> Ja tylko wykazywałem ,że 2850 za metr stanu deweloperskiego TO NIE JEST dobra cena , nawet za super wykonanie,to cena kosmicznie wysoka


Kwestia super wykonania jest bardzo względna i każdy patrzy i ocenia innymi kryteriami. Jako wykonawca moge powiedzieć tylko tyle, że super wykonanie jest w cenie. I mnie to 2850 nie przeraża (pod warunkiem, że nie miałbym się do czego przyczepić) bo tak naprawde nie ma jednoznacznej definicji stanu deweloperskiego. 
A z innej strony patrząc 100m2 daje 285tyś zł za deweloperski dodajmy do tego 115 tyś. na wykończenie. Mamy już 400 tyś. Czyli za 400 tyś mamy 100m2 domek już wykończony i może częściowo umeblowany. 
A teraz gdybając sobie czy to drogo czy tanio... Proszę spróbować kupić 100m2 mieszkanie w nowym bloku może dla utrudnienia dwupoziomowe jak przykładowy domek....  :big grin:  
 :ohmy:  Nie wszystko da sie przeliczyc na kasiore....
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek131

Zapomniałeś ,że jeszcze działka jest potrzebna, jej ogrodzenie,zagospodarowanie,podlączenie mediów itp.Następne 150tys leciutko.Mamy już 550tys, a z życia wiadomo że 600 nie wyjęte.

----------


## tomek131

Zresztą nie o to chodzi ,skoro w technologii tradycyjnej porównywalny standard robią za 2 tys to po co płacic 2850?Bo trochę szybciej? Technologia nowa , niesprawdzona i nie pewna nie posiadająca* żadnej przewagi użytkowej* nie może byc aż tyle droższa bo to bezsens kompletny i nabijanie nieświadomych ludzi w butelkę,wyciąganie od nich kasy zwyczajne (często argumentacją-patrz Pan ile kosztuje mieszkanie w bloku.A co mnie to obchodzi ile kosztuje mieszkanie w bloku jeśli ja porównuję koszty wybudowania domu w różnych technologiach)

----------


## MARTINA1

Fakt jest jeden niezaprzeczalny...dom do domu porównywać trzeba nie do mieszkania (gdzie grunt wliczony w cenę i super lokalizacja też ).

----------


## mariusz d.

Co do działki to masz rację ale są też ludzie którzy mają już działkę np. po rodzicach lub za dużo mniejsze pieniądze. 



> Zresztą nie o to chodzi ,skoro w technologii tradycyjnej porównywalny standard robią za 2 tys to po co płacic 2850?Bo trochę szybciej? Technologia nowa , niesprawdzona i nie pewna nie posiadająca żadnej przewagi użytkowej nie może byc aż tyle droższa bo to bezsens kompletny i nabijanie nieświadomych ludzi w butelkę,wyciąganie od nich kasy zwyczajne


Moje zdanie na ten temat jest takie, że każdy rozpoczynający budowe domu musi się należycie do tego przygotować i porownać rózne technologie i oferty. Jeśli jego wybór jest świadomy i godzi sie na takie a nie inne warunki to jego sprawa. Nie ważne, tak czy inaczej i za jakie pieniadze. Nam nic do tego, jego sprawa. 
Co do cen można polemizować. Ty patrzysz z punktu widzenia inwestora a ja z punktu widzenia wykonawcy. Twierdzisz Tomaszu, że pewnie ktoś komuś zafundował nowy samochód  :smile: . Być może tak jest a być może tak nie jest. 
Dam Ci tylko przykład z mojego podwórka. Przychodzi klient i prosi abym mu zrobił łazienkę powiedzmy 50m2 płytek. Robiąc wycene okazuje sie, że płytki są w duzym formacie 33x100 cena za metr to prawie 300zł. Powiedz mi czy zgodziłbys się ułozyć takie płytki za 50zł m2?. 
Ja mówię klientowi, że cena z a metr wyjdzie okolo 100-120zł to prawie mnie wyśmiał, bo ktoś mu zrobi za 45zł. To ja zyczę powodzenia. 
Maszyna do cięcia i szlifowania takich płytek pod katem kosztuje prawie 5tyś. 
Tarcza diamentowa to jakieś 250zł. 
Wywiercenie otworu w takiej płytce to też problem i potrzebne są specjalne koronki diamentowe za 3szt jakies 700-800zł. Przypadkowe uszkodzenie 1 płytki w czasie montażu to 100zł w plecy. 
Podobnie moze wyglądać sytuacja w firmach które zajmuja się domami z prefabrykatow. Nie znamy się i nie wiemy ile kosztuje park maszynowy i wszystkie koszty zwiazane z wytwarzaniem i budową domów w tej technologii. Dla jednych to drogo tak jak dla Ciebie i dla mnie. Ale są ludzie którym ta cena odpowiada i wcale nie musi oznaczać "fundowanie samochodu". 
Podobnie jest z płyta legalett. Fakt szybko sie buduje i płaci się za to dużo kasy. Ale chcąc zająć się tym profesjonalnie potrzebne są specjalistyczne narzędzia które gwarantują dobre wykonanie. Mozna to zrobić ręcznie i domowym sposobem o czym tu i w innym wątku już było. Ale ile czasu to zajmie i jak będzie wygladała powierzchnia płyty to inna sprawa. Moj wybór był swiadomy i przemyślany. Po przeliczeniu wszystkiego wiem, ze w moim przypadku koszt budowy fundamentów i płyty byłby podobny.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTINA1

Myślę,że ten przykład zaawansowanym sprzętem też nieadekwatny -- 
1 to firma wszystko wrzuca w koszta 
2 zalEwanie formy KERAMZYTOBETONEM , aż tak skomplikowane nie jest -to nie odlewnictwo 
3 inna firma tym samym systemem robi taniej 
Żeby określić o ile % trzebaby zamówić wycenę w praefie.

----------


## mariusz d.

> Fakt jest jeden niezaprzeczalny...dom do domu porównywać trzeba nie do mieszkania (gdzie grunt wliczony w cenę i super lokalizacja też ).


Porównywać tak, ale z głową i obiektywnie. Biorąc wszystko pod uwage a nie wybiorczo bo takie porównanie bardziej miesza w glowie niż rozjaśnia. 
Z mojego doświadczenia wiem, że 80%  a może wiecej budujących systemem gospodarczym i w technologi tradycyjnej zaniża wstepne koszty i mają pod koniec inwestycji problemy z tego powodu. Nie wiem dlaczego tak się dzieje. Może to zbytni optymizm inwestorów, że da się wybudować taniej niż ostatecznie wychodzi. 
Nie jest to argument za budowaniem z jedna firmą wykonawczą ale łatwiej jest przewidzieć w takim budowaniu wydatki i  wyegzekwować ewentualnie roszczenia wynikające z gwarancji...

----------


## MARTINA1

Wybiórczym porównaniem był blok...
 Chyba najlepszym byłoby porównanie do domu w stanie deweloperslkim.

----------


## mariusz d.

> Myślę,że ten przykład zaawansowanym sprzętem też nieadekwatny -- 
> 1 to firma wszystko wrzuca w koszta 
> 2 zalEwanie formy KERAMZYTOBETONEM , aż tak skomplikowane nie jest -to nie odlewnictwo 
> 3 inna firma tym samym systemem robi taniej 
> Żeby określić o ile % trzebaby zamówić wycenę w praefie.


MARTINA1 po raz kolejny piszesz o czymś na czym sie nie znasz. Masz tylko małą ogólną wiedzę budowlaną wyczytaną pewnie w muratorze.

1. Koszt firmy to nie zysk ...podstawowe pojecie ekonomiczne...oj słabo z Twoją wiedzą
2. Budowa domu z prefabrykatów to nie tylko zalewanie formy   :Lol:  
3. Nie porównywałem firm tylko ogólnie technologie 

Jak chcesz pomóc innym i sobie to lepiej napisz niech każdy dokladnie ustali swoje cele i priorytety w budowaniu. 
Później wszystko dokładnie porówna, przemysli i wybierze opcję najlepszą dla siebie a nie dla forumowiczów...
Jesteśmy tu po to aby sobie pomagać i dzielić się doświadczeniami, a Twoje posty narazie niewiele wnoszą oprócz ogólnego zamieszania...  :Mad:

----------


## mariusz d.

> Chyba najlepszym byłoby porównanie do domu w stanie deweloperslkim.


Podaj mi definicje "stanu deweloperskiego"? Według mnie nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na to pytanie

----------


## MARTINA1

Surowym otwartym ,bo oczywiście i tu może być dużo mozliwości i tego  nie doprecyzowałam..

----------


## Dars

> Zresztą nie o to chodzi ,skoro w technologii tradycyjnej porównywalny standard robią za 2 tys to po co płacic 2850?


Ja tylko dodam, że robiłem jakiś czas temu wycenę 2 projektów (oba około 110 m2) u tego samego wykonawcy i mi wyszło około *2660zł/m2*. Więc, wydaje mi się, że nie można generalizować, że cena tam jest 2850zł/m2.
Oczywiście znajdą się projekty wycenione niżej i wyżej, dużo zależy od kształtu domu, dachu, itd.

Na razie Tomku tak jak Ty i pewnie dużo osób, ja również szukam niedrogiego i solidnego wykonawcy. Na szczęście jeszcze mam dużo czasu, bo nie zamierzam się budować w tym roku ani w następnym.

----------


## mariusz d.

Więć proszę doczytaj i to co wymagasz od innch zastosuj do siebie...

Może zróbmy tak.
Porównaj mój dom wykonany w różnych technologiach wtedy porozmawiamy.
Dane masz tutaj: 
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=33&sid=5

Sprawdzimy jaki masz poziom wiedzy i jak się ma to do prawdziwych kosztów budowy. 
Ja mam  kalkulację w technologi szkieletowej, prefabrykatu z keramzytu i budowa tradycyjna przez jedną firmę ,wiec będzie do czego porównać...

----------


## tomek131

Ciekawe wyceny  (które dostał od różnych firm) przysłał mi na priv lucjanmarek ,ale nie wiem czy zechce je zamieści na forum ogólnym

----------


## Dars

Nie wiem jak inni, ale ja bardzo chętnie poznałbym te wyceny.

----------


## MARTINA1

Inni pewnie też  :big grin:  ...

----------


## Essa

Witam  :Smile: 
Dawno tutaj nie zaglądałam... zreszta jeden z forumowiczów mnie stąd kiedys wykurzył...
Mam pytanie do osób już użytkujących Legalett - jak wygląda wydajność Legalettu, tzn. jaką temperaturę jesteście w stanie osiągnąć grzejąc się prądem tylko na nocnej taryfie?
Bo u nas, prawdę mówiąc to jest zimno. Sprawdzaliśmy w zeszła zimę kamerą termowizyjną i nie mamy poważnych mostków termicznych, a dom budowany jest dwa lata temu i ocieplony 15 cm styropianu.
Mamy jeden narożny pokój, owszem północno-wschodni + dwa okna, ale w nim własnie dzisiaj spadła mi temperatura do 18 stopni (L. ustawiony na 21 stopni na nocnej taryfie). A prąd żre jak głupi...
Co Wy na to? 
Co Ty na to Browar?
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## lucjanmarek

Popisałem z kilkoma osobami i tu na ogólnym i na priv. Ale przyznam się że zrobiłem to zbyt spontanicznie i troszkę niezamierzenie zbyt hurrrra optymistycznie. Powinienem był raczej przeczytać od A do Z caluśki wątek co też niniejszym czynię. Jestem w trakcie bo już na 20 stronie i mam nadzieję skończyć jutro. Piszę to tylko dlatego że (może się mylę   :Wink2:  ) zostałem wywołany przez tomek131
Pozdrawiam Was WSZYSTKICH i życzcie mi miłej lektury   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## tomek131

Co my na to Essa?Nie wiem , kicha chyba.Zapytaj Piotra tylko on wie jak miec ciepło przy Legalett za 250zł miesięcznie tylko w drugiej taryfie.Nikt inny tego chyba nie potrafi.
Powinnieneś miec policzone,ile energii potrzebuje dom i jaką moc agregatów do tego dobrac.Może za słabe agregaty a moze masz za duze oczekiwania po lekturze tego wątku ,w którym to udowadniano ,że Legalett tańszy od węgla.
I właśnie dlatego przeciw temu protestowałem

----------


## lakusz

> Surowym otwartym ,bo oczywiście i tu może być dużo mozliwości i tego  nie doprecyzowałam..


To weź pod uwagę że nie można porównywać SSO w technologi tradycyjnej i prefabrykowanej + L, bo w obu przypadkach masz różne prace do wykonania w następnych etapach budowy ! Przy L nie robisz już wylewek i ocieplenia podłogi i CO, przy prefabrykacie nie robisz tradycyjnych tynków, itp...

----------


## Essa

tomku131 - czy jestes użytkownikiem Legalettu?
Dla mnie najbardziej miarodajne będą wypowiedzi osób, które już z Legalettu korzystają i najlepiej przez więcej niż jeden sezon. I nie pieją peanów na jego temat tu na forum.
Opisałam swój problem, mam zrobiony projekt i wykonastwo przez L. Gdańsk, powinno być ok. 
I nie chodzi mi w tej chwili o pieniądze - załóżmy, że Legalett chodzi 24h/24h; nie sądzę jednak, żeby temperatura w feralnym pomieszczeniu osiągnęła więcej niż 21 stopni. Próbowałam w łazience nastawiać w nocy na 24 st., rano było i tak 21.
Pytam więc czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma lub miał podobne problemy?
Jak z tego wybrnąć?

----------


## Essa

> Przy L nie robisz już wylewek


Oj robisz wylewki, robisz... tylko jest Ci trudniej  :wink: 
Zakładając wariant optymistyczny, L. ma dopuszczalną nierówność płyty rzędu 5 mm. Deska barlinecka wymaga podłogi o nierówności do max 2 mm.
PS. Zaczęłam się ostatnio mocno ślinić jak zobaczyłam idealnie równe wylewki tradycyjne u koleżanki.

----------


## tomek131

Nie nie jestem użytkownikiem.
Widziałem natomiast dom modelowy na L i tam kominkiem dawali non-stop.Mimo ,że ledwie kilka stopni na minusie było.Byłem kilka razy i zawsze tak było.Na maksa kominek.Po co ??????Skoro to tak bezobsługowy i tak tani system
Czy tym w ogóle da się osiągnąc np 25 stopni bo tak lubię?
Czy to u was dotyczy tylko tej częsci domu czy całości?Jaki mógłby być rachunek za prąd gdybyście chcieli mieć 22-23 stopnie??Jaki duży dom macie i ile teraz płacicie

----------


## MCB

> Napisał lakusz
> 
> Przy L nie robisz już wylewek
> 
> 
> Oj robisz wylewki, robisz... tylko jest Ci trudniej 
> Zakładając wariant optymistyczny, L. ma dopuszczalną nierówność płyty rzędu 5 mm. Deska barlinecka wymaga podłogi o nierówności do max 2 mm.
> PS. Zaczęłam się ostatnio mocno ślinić jak zobaczyłam idealnie równe wylewki tradycyjne u koleżanki.


U mnie na razie położone płytki w 2 pomieszczeniach. Wg wykonawcy podłoże bardzo równe. Oczywiście w tym przypadku wszelkie nierówności można uzupełnić klejem.

W przypadku paneli klejonych i nie klejonych do podłoża jest trudniej. U siebie planuję panele 3-warstwowe w sypialni (17m2) i garderobie (9m2). Zobaczę co powie fachowiec. Na razie sprawdzałem sam i nierówności nie przekraczają 1-2mm.
Panele prawdopodobnie będą przyklejone do podłoża. O klejeniu było tu wcześniej trochę postów. Temat jeszcze do rozważenia.

Oczywiście płyta nie wytrzymuje porównania z wylewką na poddaszu. Jednakże jestem prawie pewien, że żadne masy wyrównujące nie będa potrzebne. Zobaczymy. Zdam relację.

Co do wariantów to L. dopuszcza w najgorszym przypadku 5mm. U mnie jest znacznie lepiej. Kontrolowałem wszystkie pomiary do protokołu.
Oczywiście nie znaczy to, że u kogoś innego może zdarzyć się gorzej wykonana płyta. U mnie pan P. mocno się postarał. A było co robić. Płyty jest ponad 250m2. Ledwo się wyrobił, bo było ciepło i beton szybko wiązał. Ciężka robota.

MCB

----------


## MCB

> Nie nie jestem użytkownikiem.
> Widziałem natomiast dom modelowy na L i tam kominkiem dawali non-stop.Mimo ,że ledwie kilka stopni na minusie było.Byłem kilka razy i zawsze tak było.Na maksa kominek.Po co ??????Skoro to tak bezobsługowy i tak tani system
> Czy tym w ogóle da się osiągnąc np 25 stopni bo tak lubię?


Być może ten modelowy dom nie był prawidłowo wykonany. Może źle wyliczono L.
Co do kominka to niekoniecznie jest to dowód. U mnie jest kominek. Będę miał sporo drewna w dobrej cenie. Prąd jest drogi więc jeżeli można zaoszczędzić to czemu nie. Lubię palić w kominku. Jak będę miał siłę i chęci to będę palił na maxa  :smile: 

W tym wątku były relacje z "okresu wielkich mrozów". L. nie wyrabiał w 2-giej taryfie. Ja liczyłem się z tym od samego początku. Przez kilka-kilkanaście dni w roku będę miał do wyboru: grzać droższym prądem czy kominkiem.

Co do łazienki to wydaje mi się, że osiągnięcie wysokiej temperatury samym L. jest trudne tym bardziej, że L. z założenia ma nieco niższe temperatury niż "tradycyjna" podłogówka. Z drugiej strony w łazienkach z "tradycyjną" podłogówką zaleca się instalację dodatkowych grzejników (np. drabinek) zasilanych z obiegu podłogówki lub na prąd. Liczyłem się z tym od samego początku i w łazience jest miejsce na grzejnik drabinkowy i na dmuchawę. Drabinka będzie do suszenia ręczników. Dmuchawa ma na celu szybkie zwiększenie temp. na okres kąpieli.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

> MARTINA1 napisał: 
> Surowym otwartym ,bo oczywiście i tu może być dużo mozliwości i tego nie doprecyzowałam.. 
> 
> 
> To weź pod uwagę że nie można porównywać SSO w technologi tradycyjnej i prefabrykowanej + L, bo w obu przypadkach masz różne prace do wykonania w następnych etapach budowy ! Przy L nie robisz już wylewek i ocieplenia podłogi i CO, przy prefabrykacie nie robisz tradycyjnych tynków, itp...
> _________________
> ---------------[ lakusz ]---------------
> Co do wylewek ESSA wyprostowała niejasności - robi się ...
> Odnośnie tynków większość robi ! w prefabrykacie ,a itp.- doprecyzuj...
> ...

----------


## MCB

> Co do wylewek ESSA wyprostowała niejasności - robi się ...


Co wyprostowała? Jakie niejasności?
To, że u niej była robiona wylewka nie oznacza, że to norma.

Nie sądzę też, żeby to była wylewka. Co najwyżej masa wyrównująca.

Ciekaw jestem jakiej grubości jest ta "wylewka"?

----------


## MARTINA1

A NORMA jest wtedy kiedy 100 % ? robi wylewkę ?
 Czy jak zwykle TY masz suuper  i jesteś MODELOWYM PRZYKŁADEM ?
 Wg Ciebie ESSA jest niewiarygodna ? A co droższe wylewka czy  masa samopoziomująca ?

----------


## MCB

> Mam pytanie do osób już użytkujących Legalett - jak wygląda wydajność Legalettu, tzn. jaką temperaturę jesteście w stanie osiągnąć grzejąc się prądem tylko na nocnej taryfie?
> Bo u nas, prawdę mówiąc to jest zimno. Sprawdzaliśmy w zeszła zimę kamerą termowizyjną i nie mamy poważnych mostków termicznych, a dom budowany jest dwa lata temu i ocieplony 15 cm styropianu.
> Mamy jeden narożny pokój, owszem północno-wschodni + dwa okna, ale w nim własnie dzisiaj spadła mi temperatura do 18 stopni (L. ustawiony na 21 stopni na nocnej taryfie). A prąd żre jak głupi...


Czy możesz podać:
1. wyliczone zapotrzebowanie na ciepło dla tego pomieszczenia.
2. łączną moc obwodów L. ogrzewających to pomieszczenie.
3. rodzaj wentylacji
4. czas grzania L.

MCB

----------


## MCB

> A NORMA jest wtedy kiedy 100 % ? robi wylewkę ?
>  Czy jak zwykle TY masz suuper  i jesteś MODELOWYM PRZYKŁADEM ?
>  Wg Ciebie ESSA jest niewiarygodna ? A co droższe wylewka czy  masa samopoziomująca ?


Nie uważam, że ESSA jest niewiarygodna. Wprost przeciwnie.

Napisała, że zrobiła wylewkę. Ja jej wierzę. Dlaczego nie.

Natomiast Ty bazując na tym jednym poście napisałaś, że nie ma już żadnych wątpliwości co do tego że na płycie L. trzeba jeszcze robić dodatkowe wylewki.
Wg mnie jesteś niewiarygodna.

Proponuję żeby inni użytkownicy L. napisali czy robili wylewkę czy nie.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

Nie bazując tylko na jednym poście tylko też na innych ..
1 robi ,drugi nie ,
*ale nie ma tak ,że  100 % nie robi ....*

----------


## MCB

> Nie bazując tylko na jednym poście tylko też na innych ..
> 1 robi ,drugi nie ,
> *ale nie ma tak ,że  100 % nie robi ....*





> Co do wylewek ESSA wyprostowała niejasności - robi się ...

----------


## MARTINA1

I po co to tak cytujesz ?

----------


## tomek131

Wiecie co , ja wiem ,że wygląda jakbym caly czas szukał dziury w moście, ale ja tylko staram się byc dociekliwy i wiedziec jak najwięcej zanim podejme tak ważną decyzję.Wiem ,że to upierdliwe ale wiele razy mnie ratowało przed wtopą w różnych aspektach i sytuacjach.Pal licho błąd przy kupnie telewizora,laptopa,lodówki,nawet samochodu.Tutaj sytuacja jest prawie nieodwracalna.Jeśli będę totalnie niezadowolony bo będę miał 18 stopni w domu za 1000zł miesięcznie to jakie będę miał wyjście?Sprzedac wynalazek i budowac jeszcze raz???

MCB napisałeś :Być może ten modelowy dom nie był prawidłowo wykonany. Może źle wyliczono L. 

Wiesz co coraz więcej tych byc może błędów - jednemu nie grzeje, drugiemu grzeje ale pożera kupę kasy, trzeciemu ciężko dogrzac, czwartemu nie odpowiadają pół roku na reklamację itp.
Tylko jak widzę u jednego użytkownika  jest mega super od lat i za 250zł /miesiąc od lat

----------


## mariusz d.

Co do dokładnosci płyty powiem tak...
Każdy ma - jak o to dba.
Jak się przypilnuje wykonawcę, który zna się na robocie to wykonanie bedzie lepsze niż przewiduje norma. U mnie nie ma potrzeby wykonywania zadnych wylewek. Ale sam sprawdzałem tam gdzie chciałem niwelatorem poziomy płyty. Gdyby róznice nie miesciły się normie nie odpościłbym i zrobiliby wylewki samopoziomujace na własny koszt.  
Przypilnowałem i jest OK!

----------


## MARTINA1

> MCB napisałeś :*Być może ten modelowy dom nie był prawidłowo wykonany. Może źle wyliczono L.*
> Wiesz co coraz więcej tych byc może błędów - jednemu nie grzeje, drugiemu grzeje ale pożera kupę kasy, trzeciemu ciężko dogrzac, czwartemu nie odpowiadają pół roku na reklamację itp.
> Tylko jak widzę u jednego użytkownika jest mega super od lat i za 250zł /miesiąc od lat;;


NIE TYLKO TY widzisz , strzał w kolano - MODELOWY DOM !- ŹLE WYKONANY ?
 Super użytkownik hajcuje kominkiem ...
Lubię taką magię odczarowywania ,pomalutku powolutku.................i wszystko wychodzi ...trzeba czasu i dociekliwości ...

----------


## anna2504

Martina 1 i Tomek 131, ale się czepiacie.
A może byście trochę wytężyli te swoje główki (pseudo detektywi) i zauważyli, że w domku modelowym nie jest założony legalett, tylko atrapa i dlatego hajcują kominkiem. Dom był przenoszony z Katowic do Zabrza, a legalettu niestety nie da się przenieść. Czy Pref-Bud ponosiłby takie koszty, żeby drugi legalett robić na śmietnik. Dajcie się wypowiedzieć użytkownikom, którzy z niego korzystają, a tym którzy mają problem lub nie wiedzą jak dobrze ustawić legalett dajcie się dowiedzieć.
Przemyślcie to! A ludziom tym co legalett już mają i tym co go będą mieli lub dopiero się na niego zdecydują NIE MĄĆCIE W GŁOWACH!
Pozdrawiam przedświątecznie
Anna

----------


## MARTINA1

*,,w domku modelowym nie jest założony legalett, tylko atrapa i dlatego hajcują kominkiem*. Dom był przenoszony z Katowic do Zabrza, a legalettu niestety nie da się przenieść. Czy Pref-Bud ponosiłby takie koszty, żeby drugi legalett robić na śmietnik. "

 BARDZO ŚMIESZNE ....  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  jako uzasadnienie ...
Jest normalne ,że nikt niczego  na wiarę nie przyjmuje (jak widać nie dla wszystkich - jesteś tym ,,wyjątkowym"  wyjątkiem).

----------


## MCB

Ale przecież tak naprawdę to nie wiadomo dlaczego w modelowym domu grzano kominkiem. Jest tylko podejrzenie, że coś nie tak. Być może trafne.

A tak w ogóle to napiszcie co to za dom. Czy "zwykły-normalnie-mieszkalny" czy taki "targowo-wystawowy".

Modelowy dom to może być dom wykonany w celu np. zaprezentowania jakiegoś rozwiązania. Widziałem taki dom z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, gdzie część wylewki była zastąpiona płytą szklaną. Żeby można było sobie popatrzeć co tam jest. Jaka była technologia wykonania i jakość reszty domu to nie wiem. Może to "trzcina i sitowie" pobielone wapnem.

Modelowy dom L. to może być dom, który wybudowali państwo X. Mieszkają tam i udostępniają na określonych zasadach zwiedzającym. Na ile jest on energooszczędny i wygodny to decyzja i wybór inwestorów.

Równie dobrze może to być dom z płytą L. i najtańszą "resztą". Taki dom ma na celu zaprezentowanie samej płyty, agregatów.

Wiem, że powstały modelowe domy (nie L.) mające za zadanie umożliwienia badania i prezentowania całościowych rozwiązań np. domu pasywnego.

MCB

----------


## Dars

> A tak w ogóle to napiszcie co to za dom. Czy "zwykły-normalnie-mieszkalny" czy taki "targowo-wystawowy".


Tak, jest to taki "targowo-wystawowy". Stoi na parkingu obok M1 w Zabrzu.
Jest dokładnie tak jak piszesz, czyli część wylewki (płyty) jest zastąpiona płytą szklaną. żeby można było sobie popatrzeć co tam jest.

Jestem z Zabrza, więc jak coś, to mogę tam podjechać i zapytać się czy to atrapa?

----------


## tomek131

Są zdjęcia z wykonania.Atrapa?To dom mający na celu pokazanie nie tylko L ale i Praefy oraz Pref-budu jako wykonawcy.A zepsucie czegoś w domu modelowym?No to dopiero była by kicha.
W każdym razie ja widzę że jedyny w pełni zadowolony to Piotr , inni mają problemy - a to nie grzeje,a to nie dogrzewa,a to reklamacja,a to żre prąd jak wściekły (płyta czy równa i czy nie trzeba dolac to już pomijam, bo to najmniejszy kłopot i tego typu problemy zdarzają się wszędzie i nie traktuje tego absolutnie jako wady systemu)

----------


## MCB

> Są zdjęcia z wykonania.Atrapa?To dom mający na celu pokazanie nie tylko L ale i Praefy oraz Pref-budu jako wykonawcy.A zepsucie czegoś w domu modelowym?No to dopiero była by kicha.


No tak, ale co innego pokazać, a co innego eksploatować.
Gdyby ten dom miał być mieszkalny lub wykazać oszczędności eksploatacyjne to pewnie byłby wykonany staranniej. Założę się, że to czego nie widać nie jest zrobione tak jak chcielibyśmy mieć u siebie.

Co do zadowolenia z własnego domu to mam nadzieję, że ja będę zadowolony. Nie darmo dawałem 20cm styro na ściany i 30 wełny w dach choć wykonawcy pukali się w głowę.
W tej chwili u mnie ekipa poprawia ocieplenie skosów. Ogrzewanie L. wyłączyłem. Grzeją trochę kominkiem dokładając co 2 godziny 2,3 kawałki brykietu. Ocieplenie rozbebeszone, drzwi na strych otwarte a domek trzyma temperaturę (średnio 14-15st., w pomieszczeniu z kominkiem 20-25st, DGP chwilowo zdjęta). To oczywiście zasługa dużej akumulacyjności całości budynku: płyta+silka+strop monolit.
Trochę mnie zmartwili bo do świąt skończą tylko połowę, reszta po nowym roku. Mam nadzieję, że chociaż prowizorycznie zakryją wełną co bardziej wrażliwe miejsca.

MCB

----------


## MARTINA1

To chyba jakaś dziwna interpretacja - te domy są później rozbierane (był taki przypadek ) i sprzedawane na rynku .....

*To w założeniach mają być WZORY do naśladowania . * 

a O PASYWNIAKACH nikt tam się nawet nie zająknął - DLA LUDU  to produkt....

----------


## MCB

> To chyba jakaś dziwna interpretacja - te domy są później rozbierane (był taki przypadek ) i sprzedawane na rynku .....
> 
> *To w założeniach mają być WZORY do naśladowania . * 
> 
> a O PASYWNIAKACH nikt tam się nawet nie zająknął - DLA LUDU  to produkt....


  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## QBELEK

Do MCB:

Podziwiam osoby majace cierpliwość do dyskusji z parą pierniaczy tematu o legalettcie.

Do all:

Nie mogę dotrzeć do użytkowników legalettu z agregatami elektrycznymi (jestem z kuj-pom) majac jedynie kontakty osób ogrzewających ten system wymiennikami. 
Czy temperatura w systemie z wymiennikiem jest taka sama jak z agregatami elektrycznymi?
Jest sens oglądać ten system u kogoś gdy ma wymiennik w centralce samemu chcąc zastosować agregaty elektryczne?

----------


## MARTINA1

Oooo, skąd my się znamy ?  :Lol:

----------


## MCB

> Czy temperatura w systemie z wymiennikiem jest taka sama jak z agregatami elektrycznymi?
> Jest sens oglądać ten system u kogoś gdy ma wymiennik w centralce samemu chcąc zastosować agregaty elektryczne?


Witam!

Zakres wymaganych temperatur dla wymiennika jest na stronie L.

Temperatura na wejściu..................... 45°-75°C

Piszą coś o pompach ciepła, ale wg mnie to ściema bo 45st. to dużo jak na PC, nie mówiąc już o 75.

W agregacie elektrycznym są zabezpieczenia termiczne: 110 i 75 st.
Jaka jest temperatura na wyjściu nie mierzyłem. Jak nie zapomnę to postaram się to zmierzyć.

Co do oglądania to nie wiem czy warto  :smile:  Nie ma co oglądać.
Najbardziej potrzebna jest wiedza co do wrażeń z eksploatacji, sposobów wykończenia posadzki, sterowania systemem oraz samej budowy (to dla tych co będą budować samemu lub chcą kontrolować wykonawcę). Tak uważam bo sam tej wiedzy poszukuję.

Trochę tego już jest na forum, ale nic nie zastąpi bezpośredniego kontaktu.
Rady z forum są o tyle niebezpieczne, że polegasz na kimś kto tak naprawdę nie ukończył jeszcze podstawówki a się wypowiada  :smile: 

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Widzę, że Mariusz nie trafił w rozpoczęcie strony 40. Udało się to MCB  :smile: 
Tak się Szanowni Państwo rozpędzili, że ledwo się na te stronę załapałem.  :big grin: 
Cieszy fakt, że przynajmniej część piszących to użytkownicy L dzielący się swoimi radościami i wątpliwościami.
Nastała pogoda zimowa i teraz dopiero jest okazja sprawdzić ogrzewanie, uczyć się go odpowiednio eksploatować. Jeszcze kilka dni temu było cieplutko, a tu nagle mróz i już nie tak ciepło w chałupie.  :smile:  Nie tylko tej na Legalett!   :Lol:  

_Mam pytanie do osób już użytkujących Legalett - jak wygląda wydajność Legalettu, tzn. jaką temperaturę jesteście w stanie osiągnąć grzejąc się prądem tylko na nocnej taryfie?_ 
Na to pytanie trudno odpowiedzieć nie znając realiów domu: powierzchnia, poddasze, moc agregatów, usytuowanie agregatów w domu (centralnie czy nie?), nastawy termostatów...
Czy cały dom jest podobnie ogrzewany czy też na przykład może jakiś pokój jest jeszcze wykańczany i ma niższą temp. To i wiele innych czynników ma wpływ.

_Bo u nas, prawdę mówiąc to jest zimno._
Co to znaczy zimno? Gdzie jest zimno – w całym domu czy tylko pokoju narożnym i łazience?

_Mamy jeden narożny pokój, owszem północno-wschodni + dwa okna, ale w nim własnie dzisiaj spadła mi temperatura do 18 stopni (L. ustawiony na 21 stopni na nocnej taryfie). A prąd żre jak głupi..._
To może być normalne zjawisko przy obecnej nagłej zmianie temp. i wiatrach. Spróbuj nastawić na 22-23 stopnie, grzanie 10 godzin nocnej taryfy i nie zmieniaj przynajmniej przez kilka dni. 

_I nie chodzi mi w tej chwili o pieniądze - załóżmy, że Legalett chodzi 24h/24h; nie sądzę jednak, żeby temperatura w feralnym pomieszczeniu osiągnęła więcej niż 21 stopni._ 
Czemu tak myślisz? Był tu w pierwszych latach na forum pik33, który lubił ciepełko i osiągał z L +30 st.
_Próbowałam w łazience nastawiać w nocy na 24 st., rano było i tak 21._
To jest naturalne zjawisko. W dokumentacji L. jest mowa o tym, że w małych pomieszczeniach trzeba dodatkowego źródła grzania. Jaka masz powierzchnie łazienki?
Jak już pisał MCB łazienki, małe pomieszczenia trzeba dogrzewać i to nie tylko przy L. podłogówce... My na czas kąpieli włączamy na 10 minut dmuchawę i jest dzieciom gorąco.  :smile:  
W małej łazience mamy drabinkę, ale bardzo rzadko włączamy, bo jak się gorącą wodę puści, to od pary jest gorąco.  :big grin: 
Myślę, że po kolejnych próbach będą pozytywne rezultaty. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

_W każdym razie ja widzę że jedyny w pełni zadowolony to Piotr , inni mają problemy._
Tomaszu, Tomaszu niewierny, a Ty ciągle swoje bzdury na mój temat. Odrób zadanie, poczytaj listę, którą specjalnie Ci tu na forum podałem kilka stron wcześniej wymieniając inne zadowolone osoby. 
Gdybym był w pełni zadowolony, to bym kamerą termowizyjną poprzedniej zimy domu nie sprawdził i w tym roku domu nie docieplił. Wymiennika ciepła nie wstawiłbym do kominka... 
Bywaj zdrów i koniecznie odrób zadanie leniuchu.  :big grin:   :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

_Nie mogę dotrzeć do użytkowników legalettu z agregatami elektrycznymi (jestem z kuj-pom) majac jedynie kontakty osób ogrzewających ten system wymiennikami._ 
Qbelek - zadzwoń do Gdańska - powinni Ci podać takie namiary na osobę z Twojego rejonu.
Powodzenia, pozdrawiam

----------


## Essa

> Nie nie jestem użytkownikiem.
> Widziałem natomiast dom modelowy na L i tam kominkiem dawali non-stop.Mimo ,że ledwie kilka stopni na minusie było.Byłem kilka razy i zawsze tak było.Na maksa kominek.Po co ??????Skoro to tak bezobsługowy i tak tani system
> Czy tym w ogóle da się osiągnąc np 25 stopni bo tak lubię?
> Czy to u was dotyczy tylko tej częsci domu czy całości?Jaki mógłby być rachunek za prąd gdybyście chcieli mieć 22-23 stopnie??Jaki duży dom macie i ile teraz płacicie


U nas kominek ma wymiennik 1,5 kw - przy agregatach rzedu 8 kW (chyba tyle, nie bede tego sprawdzac i sie tlumaczyc; sa dwa agregaty 4-obwodowe) jego grzanie to "pic na wode fotomontarz". Bardziej grzeje przez szybe niz przez obwod i podloge. Wiec moze dlatego ciagle palili na maxa w domu pokazowym.
Co do kosztów -> mamy dom 120 m2, parterowy z ociepleniem na stropie typu Ecofiber (doskonala izolacja cieplna).
De facto grzejemy niecale 100 m2.  W zeszlym sezonie było mniej o jedna sypialnie 11 m2.
Wydatek miesieczny na prad w sezonie to 550 zł. Maz mi wlasnie przypomnial, ze musielismy sie przeniesc ze spaniem z gabinetu (ten niedogrzany pokoj) do salonu, bo w gabinecie temperatura spadla do 16 stopni. Na zewnatrz wtedy byly te straszne mrozy. W calym domu nie bylo zbyt cieplo, max 20 st.
W tym roku nasz gabinet dalej ma 2 stopnie nizej niz reszta pomieszczen.

Co do pilnowania majstra, mierzenia wylewki, sprawdzania projektu...
Skoro zamawiam kompleksowa usluge "pod klucz", dlaczego mam jeszcze kogos pilnowac? BTW, krzywa wylewke reklamowalismy, byly problemy z wizja lokalna, ktora ostatecznie nie doszla do skutku - nie mielismy czasu drazyc, sprawa ucichla... dlaczego?
W miedzyczasie napisal cos sensownego Piotr O. Sprawdze i powiem czy dziala. Nie wiem tylko co to jest male pomieszczenie - kibel 2m2 czy sypielnia albo łazienka 10 m2. W koncu L. dopasowuje sie do projektu domu, mogli powiedziec, ze nasz sie do tego nie nadaje.

----------


## MARTINA1

I ta bezstronna opinia jest czymś na co czekaliśmy mnóstwo czasu .....


> De facto grzejemy niecale 100 m2. W zeszlym sezonie było mniej o jedna sypialnie 11 m2.
> Wydatek miesieczny na prad w sezonie to 550 zł. Maz mi wlasnie przypomnial, ze musielismy sie przeniesc ze spaniem z gabinetu (ten niedogrzany pokoj) do salonu, bo w gabinecie temperatura spadla do 16 stopni. Na zewnatrz wtedy byly te straszne mrozy. W calym domu nie bylo zbyt cieplo, max 20 st.
> W tym roku nasz gabinet dalej ma 2 stopnie nizej niz reszta pomieszczen.
> 
> Co do pilnowania majstra, mierzenia wylewki, sprawdzania projektu...
> Skoro zamawiam kompleksowa usluge "pod klucz", dlaczego mam jeszcze kogos pilnowac? BTW, krzywa wylewke reklamowalismy, byly problemy z wizja lokalna, ktora ostatecznie nie doszla do skutku - nie mielismy czasu drazyc, sprawa ucichla... dlaczego?


 TAK  to w  REALU wygląda........

----------


## lucjanmarek

Przynajmniej w jednym przypadku! U  Essy....

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Esso
_De facto grzejemy niecale 100 m2. W zeszlym sezonie było mniej o jedna sypialnie 11 m2.
Wydatek miesieczny na prad w sezonie to 550 zł. Maz mi wlasnie przypomnial, ze musielismy sie przeniesc ze spaniem z gabinetu (ten niedogrzany pokoj) do salonu, bo w gabinecie temperatura spadla do 16 stopni._ 
Coś jest nie tak Esso. Z tego co powyżej wynika, że grzaliście w ubiegłym sezonie około 90 m2, a rachunki to 550 zł. Macie dwie taryfy, więc wg mnie przy tej powierzchni za dużo płaciliście. A do tego było w niektórych pokojach chłodno.
*Pisząc sezon, które miesiące masz na myśli?*

_...bo w gabinecie temperatura spadla do 16 stopni. Na zewnatrz wtedy byly te straszne mrozy. W calym domu nie bylo zbyt cieplo, max 20 st._ 
Ta informacja jest naturalna. Pisaliśmy o tym, że podczas dużych mrozów nie wystarczy grzanie w II taryfie (podobnie jak przy innych typach ogrzewania). Trzeba grzać także w I taryfie, by mieć wyższe temp.
I co bardzo - ważne jeśli nie grzejemy równomiernie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach (np. minimum nastawa 20-21 st.), to w sąsiednich pomieszczeniach też temp. spada, jest niższa.
U mnie aktualnie wszędzie (poza małą łazienką)  temp. są minimum 20-21 st. Grzejemy tylko w II taryfie, bez kominka. Temp. za oknem -11 st. C. 

*Jaką powierzchnie ma gabinet?*
Mała łazienka, małe pomieszczenie to poniżej 10 m2.

MCB pytał wcześniej i pewnie nie miałaś czasu odpowiedzieć.



> Czy możesz podać:
> 1. wyliczone zapotrzebowanie na ciepło dla tego pomieszczenia.
> 2. łączną moc obwodów L. ogrzewających to pomieszczenie.
> 3. rodzaj wentylacji
> 4. czas grzania L.


Odpisz jeśli możesz - w wolnej chwili.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

PS Też mam ekofiber (30 cm na płytach k-g)i podzielam Wasza ocenę: _doskonała izolacja cieplna_

----------


## QBELEK

Składajac użytkownikowi elektrycznego legalettu chciałem się przekonać w jak sie odczuwa komfort cieplny w domu z tym systemem szczególnie przy typowo zimowej pogodzie. Namiary tylko na dwójkę posiadaczy legalettu z wymiennikiem otrzymałem z Legalett Gdańsk, skapo troche ale zależało mi na czasie i teren ograniczyłem do kujawsko-pomorskiego i Gdańska do którego sie wybieram wiec może tu leży przyczyna.
 Ten temat z trudem cały przekopałem, wiem kto wypowiada sie merytorycznie, w jaki sposób szybko zostaje się elytą forum i kto pije piwo zgrzewkami  :cool: . Ponieważ inwestycji jeszcze nie rozpocząłem obserwuję jedynie, ten temat obligatoryjnie omijając posty szybkiej elyty forum i jej podobnych.

----------


## mariusz d.

> De facto grzejemy niecale 100 m2. W zeszlym sezonie było mniej o jedna sypialnie 11 m2. 
> Wydatek miesieczny na prad w sezonie to 550 zł.


Do Essy...
Czy podany koszt energi za miesiąc uwzględnia tylko ogrzewanie czy całkowite zużycie przez wszystkie urzadzenia?
Możesz podać jaką masz budowe sciany (z czego i jakie docieplenie)?
Z góry dzieki za odpowiedzi...




> Ponieważ inwestycji jeszcze nie rozpocząłem obserwuję jedynie, ten temat obligatoryjnie omijając posty szybkiej elyty forum i jej podobnych.


Pochwalam...Rozsądne i mądre podejście do tematu. Też przestanę debatowac z "szybką elitą forum" bo moje rzeczowe i konkretne pytania jakoś "elita" omija...Czyżby boi się konfrontacji...Fakt w nerwach czasami można być nieobliczalnym  :Lol:

----------


## tomek131

Piotr napisał:
Jak już pisał MCB łazienki, małe pomieszczenia trzeba dogrzewać i to nie tylko przy L. podłogówce... My na czas kąpieli włączamy na 10 minut dmuchawę i jest dzieciom gorąco.
W małej łazience mamy drabinkę, ale bardzo rzadko włączamy, bo jak się gorącą wodę puści, to od pary jest gorąco. 

Piotrze co oznacza "małe pomieszczenia"???Czy jak napisałeś póżniej, poniżej 10m?To znaczy że wszystkie pokoje 9m ,często sypialnie w niedużych projektach trzeba dodatkowo oprócz Legalettu grzać np wytwornicą pary jak ty łazienkę  :smile:  
To bardzo ciekawe,nie wiedziałem o tym...
Essa podaj parametry o które Cię prosili ,może ktoś coś doradzi.Może błąd w projekcie , za mało rurek w tym niedogrzanym pokoju?Jaki sposób naprawy takiej sytuacji ?Wytwornica pary?Załóżyć zlewozmywak w pokoju i puścić gorącą wodę?

----------


## lakusz

> Co my na to Essa?Nie wiem , kicha chyba.Zapytaj Piotra tylko on wie jak miec ciepło przy Legalett za 250zł miesięcznie tylko w drugiej taryfie.Nikt inny tego chyba nie potrafi.
> Powinnieneś miec policzone,ile energii potrzebuje dom i jaką moc agregatów do tego dobrac.Może za słabe agregaty a moze masz za duze oczekiwania po lekturze tego wątku ,w którym to udowadniano ,że Legalett tańszy od węgla.
> I właśnie dlatego przeciw temu protestowałem


Ja nie Piotr, a już tym bardziej nie huraoptymista Legaletu... ale mi tam wystarcza obecnie przy -10 na zew. ok 4-5h/dob. do utrzymania w domu temp. ok. 20st.

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał lakusz
> 
> Przy L nie robisz już wylewek
> 
> 
> Oj robisz wylewki, robisz... tylko jest Ci trudniej 
> Zakładając wariant optymistyczny, L. ma dopuszczalną nierówność płyty rzędu 5 mm. Deska barlinecka wymaga podłogi o nierówności do max 2 mm.
> PS. Zaczęłam się ostatnio mocno ślinić jak zobaczyłam idealnie równe wylewki tradycyjne u koleżanki.


Każdy robi jak sobie chce, ja między innymi po to robiłem L żeby wylewek nie robić... Poczytaj lepiej o wylewkach robionych po kilka razy ile z tym nerwów, kłopotów, itp... wystarczy tylko chcieć poszukać takich wypowiedzi...
a ślinię się na zupełnie inne "rzeczy" niż równe wylewki   :Lol:

----------


## lakusz

> Co do łazienki to wydaje mi się, że osiągnięcie wysokiej temperatury samym L. jest trudne tym bardziej, że L. z założenia ma nieco niższe temperatury niż "tradycyjna" podłogówka. Z drugiej strony w łazienkach z "tradycyjną" podłogówką zaleca się instalację dodatkowych grzejników (np. drabinek) zasilanych z obiegu podłogówki lub na prąd. Liczyłem się z tym od samego początku i w łazience jest miejsce na grzejnik drabinkowy i na dmuchawę. Drabinka będzie do suszenia ręczników. Dmuchawa ma na celu szybkie zwiększenie temp. na okres kąpieli.
> 
> MCB


Czy masz już na oku jakąś fajną dmuchawę ? Bo ja do łazienki właśnie o czymś takim myślałem, obecnie w całym domu mam jednakową temperaturę z dokładnością do 0,5

*P.S. MCB nie karm troli*

----------


## Piotr O.

Fragment z Umowy wstępnej L. :
[i]- Łazienki do powierzchni 10m2 mogą wymagać dogrzewania za pomocą dodatkowego grzejnika drabinkowego.
Czyli zanim się zdecydujesz na wybór L. jesteś na piśmie poinformowany o tym - Tomaszu.
Dobrej nocy

----------


## lakusz

> Wiesz co coraz więcej tych byc może błędów - jednemu nie grzeje, drugiemu grzeje ale pożera kupę kasy, trzeciemu ciężko dogrzac, czwartemu nie odpowiadają pół roku na reklamację itp.
> Tylko jak widzę u jednego użytkownika  jest mega super od lat i za 250zł /miesiąc od lat


Tomku, a słyszałeś o ludziach budujących 6-7 lat temu, którym wmawiano że olej opałowy jest najlepszy na świecie, pokupowali piece za grubą kasę i teraz płaczą, a słyszałeś o ludziach co mają piece na węgiel, i po kilku latach przerabiają kotłownię, wymieniają piec żeby móc palić bezobsługowa węglogroszkiem (bo z eko to ma nie wiele wspólnego) ?

co powiesz na takie sytuacje ?

Ja jedyne o czym myślę w przyszłości to za jakiś czas pomyśleć czy nie opłacałby mi się wiatrak, ale to dopiero wtedy jak będę miał dane z 2 lat na temat wiatru w mojej okolicy zmierzone przez moją stację pogodową  :wink: 

Poza tym, nie bardzo rozumiem ludzi którzy budują wielkie domy, słabo je ocieplając a potem trąbią na wszystkie strony jacy to oni nie są biedni, bo tak dużo za ogrzewanie płacą !

----------


## MCB

Co do dogrzewania to dotyczy to raczej łazienek. Z reguły temperatura tam ma być wyższa niż w innych pomieszczeniach. Ogrzewanie podłogowe, aby było zdrowe i komfortowe nie może być wysokotemperaturowe. Przy ograniczonej powierzchni podłogi taki system grzewczy może być niewystarczający. Takie informacje podawane są dla ogrzewania podłogowego każdego typu.

W łazience nie warto utrzymywać wysokiej temp. cały czas. Podłogowe ma zbyt dużą bezwładność, aby chwilowo podnosić temperaturę. W tym celu można zastosować dmuchawy. U siebie dam też matę elektryczną na okres przejściowy.

MCB

----------


## QBELEK

może wspomaganie w łazience elektrycznym ogrzewaniem ściennym

plusy i minusy w/w:

http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...9177/Itemid,39


Dogrzewanie dmuchawą? Chodzi o wentylatorowy grzejnik elektryczny typu Farelka?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam o mroźnym poranku  :Lol:   :Confused: 
U nas na wschodzie -13, prawie bezwietrznie (wentylatorek kiermaszowy lekko się kręci to w lewo to w prawo  :big grin: ), śnieg przestał sypać, jest go ok. 15 cm. Temp. wewnątrz od 20,5 do 19,5.
Przy takiej temp. i zapowiadanych dalszych mrozach jest okazja sprawdzić bezwładność L. Mamy przynajmniej dwa lub trzy rozwiązania.
1. Grzejemy tak ja dotychczas nie zmieniając nastaw i tylko w II taryfie lub przy nieelektr. tyle samo czasu.
2. Dogrzewamy dłużej - w I taryfie.
3. Dogrzewamy kominkiem (brykiet nam się skończył, ale drzewa jest dużo  :smile: ).
Jaka decyzja? (pytanie rzecz jasna do użytkowników L.  :smile:  )
Pozdrawiam serdecznie ciepełka życząc

----------


## tomek131

Tomku, a słyszałeś o ludziach budujących 6-7 lat temu, którym wmawiano że olej opałowy jest najlepszy na świecie, pokupowali piece za grubą kasę i teraz płaczą, a słyszałeś o ludziach co mają piece na węgiel, i po kilku latach przerabiają kotłownię, wymieniają piec żeby móc palić bezobsługowa węglogroszkiem (bo z eko to ma nie wiele wspólnego) ? 

Lakusz ,jaki to problem wymienic piec w porównaniu ze zrobieniem Legalettu???Też mam go wymienic?Jak ? Jedyne wyjście sprzedac dom i wybudowac nowy.
Zauważcie ,że kończą się pomału czasy IItaryfy w dotychczasowej formie, co zauważyła już Katarzyna.Po prostu przechodząc na 2 taryfę zakład podnosi nam cenę pierwszej taryfy i to często o tyle o ile opuścił cenę drugiej taryfy.
Pisałem kiedyś - opieranie całej idei systemu na tym ,że istnieje w tej chwili I i II taryfa jest w mojej ocenie wielce ryzykowne,bo to może się zmienic

----------


## Browar

> Witam 
> Dawno tutaj nie zaglądałam... zreszta jeden z forumowiczów mnie stąd kiedys wykurzył...
> Mam pytanie do osób już użytkujących Legalett - jak wygląda wydajność Legalettu, tzn. jaką temperaturę jesteście w stanie osiągnąć grzejąc się prądem tylko na nocnej taryfie?
> Bo u nas, prawdę mówiąc to jest zimno. Sprawdzaliśmy w zeszła zimę kamerą termowizyjną i nie mamy poważnych mostków termicznych, a dom budowany jest dwa lata temu i ocieplony 15 cm styropianu.
> Mamy jeden narożny pokój, owszem północno-wschodni + dwa okna, ale w nim własnie dzisiaj spadła mi temperatura do 18 stopni (L. ustawiony na 21 stopni na nocnej taryfie). A prąd żre jak głupi...
> Co Wy na to? 
> Co Ty na to Browar?
> Pozdrawiam,


U mnie wprawdzie temperatura nie spada poniżej 20 stopni ale to i tak jak dla mnie za zimno  :Confused:  Najgorsze jest to że jakoś nie mogę dogrzać do tych 23 stopni... agregaty chodza prawie non stop   :Roll:   Nie mam jeszcze kominka i otwory w podłodze (te do podłączenia wymiennika) miałem zaślepione  - tak mi radzono. Zauważyłem jednak że mam przez to pół domu nie dogrzane bo wg schematu w projekcie brak "połączenia" tych otworów przerywał obieg i tak naprawdę nie było "powrotu"... wziąłem więc rury które dostałem z wymiennikiem i połączyłem te otwory na razie prowizorycznie żeby powietrze krążyło - pomogło!   :cool:   Ale niestety do 23 stopni dobić nie mogę a mostków tez raczej nie mam   :Roll:  

Ja grzeję gazem nie prądem więc powinno być taniej - czekam na rachunek...

----------


## MARTINA1

Wczoraj otrzymałam potwierdzenie faktu pisania pod podwójnym nickiem Obserwator77 i P.O. Ten pierwszy został wyłączony przez moderatora ... ...To jeden fakt.
2-gi odnośnie ilości postów Ci którzy mają mi coś do zarzucenia niech wejdą na ww. stronkę i policzą ile razy podbiłam temat ...i dodam jeszcze ,że cel by inni się z tym tematem zapoznali z pewnością nie był ,,komercyjny"...
 MariuszD. poprosiłeś o przeliczenie Twojego domu - zrób to sobie sam -  mam prawo ,wątpić dowiedzieć się..*jest już tak dobrze że nawet zupełny świeżak w temacie (jak sam napisał zainteresowany tematem od 3 mies.) lucjanmarek  z radości ,że załapał się na MEGA  promocję bedzie tutaj piał z zachwytu... i pewnie przejmie rolę głosiciela jedynej słusznej IDEI - a reszta przedstawicieli w wątku będzie mu w tym pomagać .....* Przykład Essy, Katarzyny... i innych nie jest odosobniony i można im podziękować ,że napisały prawdę - w innym razie te wszystkie tutaj super opowieści to  byłby czysty WIRTUAL.

----------


## Essa

Wybaczcie, nie mam czasu na grzebanie w projekcie - maly dzieciak, praca i wigilia na mojej glowie.
550 pln to tak ogolnie na L., wiosna domiar przyszedl na 3'800; odjelam okolo 300 pln, ktore zuzywalismy latem; grzenie wody (jest licznik) to okolo 100 zl z tych trzystu, reszta przetwory itp
Nie wiem czy to projekt jest skopany czy wykonanie, moze cale cieplo idzie w ziemie bo np. zle zrobili podklad styropianowy.
Na razie szukam winy po swojej stronie. BTW, u kolezanki legalett nie potrafil podtrzymac noca temperatury, ktora oni osiagali w dzien kominkiem. Skonczylo sie na wymianie jednego agregatu.
Nasz dom - poroterm + 15 cm styro, sufit podwieszany k-g na tym 30 cm ecofibru
salon + kuchnia -> 45 m2, 3x sypialnia + gabinet po 11 m2, lazienka jakies 8 m2
Pozdr.

----------


## lakusz

> Lakusz ,jaki to problem wymienic piec w porównaniu ze zrobieniem Legalettu???


No żaden - jak masz wole 10koła za sam piec ! i zabawa albo w paletowca lub węglogroszkowca  :big grin: 

za 10 koła to ja mam super wiatraczek i do końca życia nie płacę ani złotówki za ogrzewanie i oświetlenie.

Wolny wybór  :wink:

----------


## Essa

MARTINA1
ja powiem tylko tyle, ze L. faktycznie jest b. wygodny, chociaz...
POŚ jest bezkonkurencyjny  :wink:

----------


## MARTINA1

Chyba ,tak ...od czasu do czasu   :Wink2:

----------


## Browar

> MARTINA1
> ja powiem tylko tyle, ze L. faktycznie jest b. wygodny, chociaz...
> POŚ jest bezkonkurencyjny


POŚ ? Masz na myśli przydomową oczyszczalnie ścieków ?   :Roll:

----------


## Piotr O.

_550 pln to tak ogolnie na L., wiosna domiar przyszedl na 3'800; odjelam okolo 300 pln, ktore zuzywalismy latem; grzenie wody (jest licznik) to okolo 100 zl z tych trzystu, reszta przetwory itp_ 
550 - 300  = 250 zł/miesiąc
I to by się zgadzało przy takiej powierzchni domu.  :smile:

----------


## lucjanmarek

> jest już tak dobrze że nawet zupełny świeżak w temacie (jak sam napisał zainteresowany tematem od 3 mies.) lucjanmarek z radości ,że załapał się na MEGA promocję bedzie tutaj piał z zachwytu... i pewnie przejmie rolę głosiciela jedynej słusznej IDEI - a reszta przedstawicieli w wątku będzie mu w tym pomagać .....


Wywołany do tablicy przez Martine1 niniejszym informuję że teraz się będę chwilami wymądrzał. 
Prawdą jest iż jestem świeżakiem  na tym wątku i ogólnie w temacie budowy również. Zbyt spontanicznie w pierwszym wpisie pochwaliłem się że będę w przyszłym roku beneficjentem promocji którą zaproponowała mi Firma X. W pierwszym dniu i tu na ogólnym i na priv otrzymałem tyle informacji że aż się zdziwiłem. Były dwie opcje : jedna A za Legalett, druga Z przeciwko. Skłoniło mnie to tylko do tego żeby przeczytać cały wątek od początku do końca co też uczyniłem. Baaardzo ciekawy temat i dyskusja chwilami ocierająca się o pyskówkę. Tym bardziej że za, są posiadacze tegoż systemu natomiast najzagorzalszymi przeciwnikami TEORETYCY.  Nie mówię tu o Browarze, lakuszu, mariuszu d., HenoKu których spojrzenie na temat jest bardzo logiczne, spójne, zawodowe i  oby takich doradców jak najwięcej! Oby tacy byli NASZYMI ! Pozdrawiam Was wszystkich. 
Teraz kilka słów o tym co najbardziej boli oponentów L. Pewnie zauważyliście że  najbardziej to że ktoś jest zafascynowany, przekonany, jest mu z tym wyborem dobrze i jeszcze POLECA go INNYM! A że spytam nieśmiało. Cóż w tym złego? To się nawet nazywa! MLM Idę do Tesco na zakupy widzę reklamę „poleć nas Znajomym” – będziesz miał taniej! Słyszę w TV- jeżeli dzięki Twojemu poleceniu inni kupią ten produkt dostaniesz gratis! A niby cóż w tym złego że za bonus w postaci upustu cenowego na wybudowanie mojego domu, Wykonawca zastrzega sobie możliwość zaproszenia do mojego domu potencjalnych Klientów?!?!? Mam Mu odmówić? Zupełnie inną sprawą jest to że Wykonawca swoją robotę MUSI! MUSI! wykonać z najwyższą jakością i starannością, i nie ufam nikomu!!! Bo nie omieszkam w obecności tych 20 przyszłych Inwestorów wytknąć Wykonawcy najmniejszą wadę i niedoróbkę! Ale i nie zaufam żadnemu z pracowników przebywających na budowie i mimo że jestem laik budowlany to na placu budowy będę MIESZKAŁ byleby czegoś nie sp…..lili. 
Do pewnego momentu Martina była zdecydowanie na NIE co do L ale w którymś z postów z taką nieśmiałością wskazała nam jakąś Firmę Q na której stronie głównej widnieje jak byk ”polecisz nas innym - 1000 gotówką i okna z rabatem. Ja nic nie mówiłem choć mam swoje teorie i nie są to teorie o spisku myszkowym które to  zwierzęta żądne zemsty na(……..) jak raz żeźrom caluśki styropian na tym łez padole! Panie Tomaszu żeby nie było że nie mówiłem to jest jedna rada na 1000 złociszy na prąd na emeryturze! Dobre ubezpieczenie z funduszem kapitałowym! No chyba że skarpeta. Allllleee!!!! Myszy!
Przy okazji lektury całego wątku pooglądałem również wpisy i tematy gdzie „udziela się” Martina1. Nooooo….w kilku Cię nie lubią. Persona non….
Najważniejsze to być na NIE. 
Dlaczego? 
Bo nie….
A jak mi zrobią domek starannie i o upust taniej…..to będę piał!!!!!
PS Wiele by jeszcze mówić o cenach Wyznaję osobiście teorię. Jaka jest najwyższa możliwa cena do uzyskania przez sprzedającego? 
Taka jaką zaakceptuje Kupujący  :big grin:

----------


## MARTINA1

I jak na razie to wszystko piękna teoria - zobaczymy jak sprawdzi się w praktyce .............
 Znalazłam firmę X znajdę i Y - nie wazelinuję na niczyją rzecz ...
Swoje zdanie mam  i nie piszę na 2 ręce , wazelinować - nie wazelinuję , jak coś - umiem przeprosić i mam jakieś tam zainteresowania - chociaż niektórzy byliby szczęśliwi - i pewnie się o to modlą bym zaczęła się realizować w działach o urządzaniu.
 Nic pod publiczkę - to fakt . Pisałam CI już wcześniej i tu (i w innym wątku wiele powycinano ) więc  twoje oceny są niewiele warte. A kim trzeba być by tak oceniać  i tłumaczyć swój wybór - na razie się nie zająknę ......
  Najlepiej to jeszcze przed jakimkolwiek faktem tak piać - zobaczymy co czas pokaże ... i tu trzeba poczekać ..

----------


## tomek131

U mnie wprawdzie temperatura nie spada poniżej 20 stopni ale to i tak jak dla mnie za zimno  Najgorsze jest to że jakoś nie mogę dogrzać do tych 23 stopni... agregaty chodza prawie non stop  

Browar ,ja to zawsze się zastanawiałem jak ledwo ciepłe powietrze głęboko pod podłogą ogrzeje całą chałupę w minus 20 stopni na polu do plus 23 wewnątrz

----------


## MARTINA1

TOMEK131 zaznaczaj cytaty ,bo się zlewają wypowiedzi ....  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek131

Jakby ktoś nie skumał , to Browar napisał ,że nie może przy chodzących non - stop agregatach osiągnąć Legalettem 23 stopni wewnątrz domu  :ohmy:  przy mrozach.
Ja napisałem ,że zawsze moją wątpliwość budziła możliwość ogrzania całej chałupy jakimś tam ciepłym ledwo powietrzem ,pląsającym sobie gdzieś głeboko pod betonem.Ogrzania właśnie w warunkach takich mrozów.

Coraz więcej kwiatków tu wychodzi nawiasem mówiąc-Katarzyna która chce na węgiel przerabiać Legalett,Essa,Browar

----------


## lucjanmarek

tomek131 napisał:

[/quote]Ja napisałem ,że zawsze moją wątpliwość budziła możliwość ogrzania całej chałupy jakimś tam ciepłym ledwo powietrzem ,pląsającym sobie gdzieś głeboko pod betonem.Ogrzania właśnie w warunkach takich mrozów. 


To się z Tobą częściowo zgadzam. Ja też patrzę na kaloryfer i się zastanawiam jak jak takim czymś można ogrzać chałupę.




Siedząc sobie w koszulce z  krótkim rękawem, w pokoju o powierzchni 30 m2  własnego M 5  w Łodzi czytam Twój post. Za oknem -12 a tu +20 i zastanawiam się co by było gdybym nagle miał mieć temp o trzy  stopnie wyższą? Jak dla mnie za gorąco! Bo ta temperatura to dla kazdego inna jest ta naj naj naj stosowniejsza.Ale przyznam się że jestem w stanie to osiągnąć w ciągu 2 minut. Wiesz jak? Przestawię termometr tam gdzie cieplej.  Nie podejrzewam że Piwosz ma zamontowany miernik w nieodpowiednim punkcie.

Wiem że to jest tekst sponsorowany ale może to coś wyjaśni sprawę temperatury w pomieszczeniu? 

http://www.lazienkowy.pl/504-6-13.htm

http://www.instalacjebudowlane.pl/ob...5legalett1.gif

----------


## MARTINA1

Ja bardzo cenię odwagę napisania jak jest naprawdę ....w tym wątku to RZADKA  cecha , bo marketingowcy działają na full .
Już oczywiście to nie dziwi - bo  dla kasy ludzie są w stanie wiele zrobić -zwłaszcza na zlecenie .

----------


## lucjanmarek

Petunia non olet......

----------


## lucjanmarek

W myśl Waszej spiskowej teorii to sobie myślę że masz Sz.P tomasz131 jakąś hurtownię lub skład węgla posiada   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
A na poważnie zobacz mój avatar   :big grin:  Na wungel to ja miałem piec 30 lat temu! A teraz mi się nie chce. Może tylko kiedyś sprawię sobie wiatraczek jak lakusz    :Wink2:

----------


## MARTINA1

xxxxxSpiskowa teoria udowodniona - pisanie na 2 ręce też - potwierdzenie od moderatora....
Nastał czas normalności - system jak system  wady ma ......
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## lucjanmarek

A kto pisze na dwie ręce? 

A tu masz rację. KAŻDY system wady ma!

----------


## MARTINA1

O np. ta osoba -z wcześniejszych moich postów :

,,Wczoraj otrzymałam potwierdzenie faktu pisania pod podwójnym nickiem Obserwator77 i P.O. Ten pierwszy został wyłączony przez moderatora ... .."

I moje podejście do tej osoby oraz związane z tym sytuacje były z tym i innymi faktami powiązane - bynajmniej nie z nienawiści do firmy , systemu czy bycia przedstawicielką jakiejkolwiek innej firmy ........


*[ od moderatora - przestań zaśmiecać Forum spamem i powtarzanymi non-stop "rewelacjami" ]*

----------


## lucjanmarek

Teraz rozumiem.
Wyjaśnij proszę tylko jeszcze ten dopisek na czerwono. KTO otrzymał takie zalecenie?

Jeszcze w jednym temacie masz rację. Moje (rady;porady)  są rzeczywiście niewiele warte. Jestem jeszcze teoretykiem   :big grin:   Chciałbym żeby czytający mieli świadomość tego że są to spostrzeżenia i głos w dyskusji a nie prawdy objawione. Opinie które piszę to lata doświadczeń życiowych i obserwacji świata i ludzi. 
Tylko i aż....

----------


## MARTINA1

Dopisek dla mnie ,bo powtórzyłam to co wcześniej napisałam na poprzedniej stronie .....(na Twoją prośbę )

----------


## lucjanmarek

:Wink2:

----------


## tomek131

Browar dogrzałeś chałupę? Jak Essa, Katarzyna i inni marzniecie w te mrozy czy jest ok

----------


## Essa

> _550 pln to tak ogolnie na L., wiosna domiar przyszedl na 3'800; odjelam okolo 300 pln, ktore zuzywalismy latem; grzenie wody (jest licznik) to okolo 100 zl z tych trzystu, reszta przetwory itp_ 
> 550 - 300  = 250 zł/miesiąc
> I to by się zgadzało przy takiej powierzchni domu.


Czy wszyscy to tak zrozumieli czy tylko Piotr O. naciaga na sile?
To prosciej:
mamy 6 miesiecy - od XI do V. Dzielimy domiar na 6, wychodzi 630 zl. Do 630 zl dodajemy przedplate wysokosci 240 zl na miesiac - w sumie 870 zl. Od tego odejmujemy rzeczone 300 zl.
Co do mrozow - nastawilam w gabinecie na noc 24 st. Nie bylo nas w domu dobe, a jak wczoraj maz wrocil do domu, to gabinet powital do 16-toma stopniami. Na dworze bylo - 20 st.
Tomku 131 - dogrzewamy kominkiem - jest panoramiczny, to dobrze grzeje przez szybe  :wink:  Spokojnie dogrzewa do 23-24 stopni.
Tak, tak - mam na mysli POS-ia, a konkretnie tlenową oczyszczalnie biologiczną. Jest systemem bezobslugowym w 100%.

----------


## tomek131

Piotr O jak zwykle naciąga na siłę.Ja zrozumiałem wlaściwie, ale już nawet odpowiadac się nie chce na jego posty.
A jaka temp w pozostałej części domu? Musisz miec chyba za mało kanałów w tym gabinecie i nie grzeje.Jakie inne wytłumaczenie? Załóż umywalkę,podciągnij wodę,puśc gorącą i grzej parą jak Piotr O łazienkę.

Jeszcze pytanie do wszystkich.Czy są w Legalett jakieś filtry?Nie wydaje się wam ,że po 20latach użytkowania kanały zarosną po prostu kurzem?Każde powietrze czerpane z zewnątrz niesie kurz.Jak zarosną kanały jak to będzie grzaŁo?

----------


## Browar

> Jeszcze pytanie do wszystkich.Czy są w Legalett jakieś filtry?Nie wydaje się wam ,że po 20latach użytkowania kanały zarosną po prostu kurzem?Każde powietrze czerpane z zewnątrz niesie kurz.Jak zarosną kanały jak to będzie grzaŁo?


Powietrze krąży w obiegu zamkniętym - bez dopływu z zewnątrz; dodatkowo pod sporym ciśnieniem... na moje oko nie ma szans nic tam zarosnąc kurzem.

----------


## Browar

> Browar dogrzałeś chałupę? Jak Essa, Katarzyna i inni marzniecie w te mrozy czy jest ok


Marznąć nie marznę choć do upragnionych 23'C nadal dogrzać nie mogę... Obawiam się że do czasu uruchomienia kominka będzie to niemożliwe   :Roll:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam Esso
_Czy wszyscy to tak zrozumieli czy tylko Piotr O. naciaga na sile?_ 
Nic nie naciąga tylko tak powinno to wyglądać jeśli rzeczywiście brać pod uwagę grzanie 80 m2. 
Jeśli źle zrozumiałem, to przepraszam i już wyjaśniam czemu tak zrozumiałem.
Napisałaś Esso:  _550 pln to tak ogolnie na L., wiosna domiar przyszedl na 3'800; odjelam okolo 300 pln, ktore zuzywalismy latem; grzenie wody (jest licznik) to okolo 100 zl z tych trzystu, reszta przetwory itp._
Na grzanie wody poszło 100 zł przez całe lato? Co masz na myśli pisząc całe lato – jakie miesiące? A na wszystkie inne urządzenia elektryczne prze całe lato tylko 200 zł? (oświetlenie, lodówka, pralka, żelazko, TV, komputer, radio, „przetwory”, …, kuchenka elektr. (?), zmywarka (?)…).
U mnie na te ww. media koszt jest *około 150 zł – miesięcznie*. Dlatego biorąc pod uwagę Twoje dane odjąłem od kwoty miesięcznej podane 300 zł (w tym 100 zł na grzanie wody).

Piszesz: _mamy 6 miesiecy - od XI do V_ – a to 7 jest miesięcy. Czemu liczysz cały kwiecień i maj, a pomijasz październik? Sezon grzewczy zwykle liczy się od października do kwietnia.
Dzielimy domiar na 7 czyli 3800 : 7 =  542 zł. 
Do 542 zł dodajemy przedpłatę (co to za comiesięczna przedpłata?) wysokości 240 zł na miesiąc - w sumie 782 zł. Od tego odejmujemy rzeczone 300 zł, co daje 482 zł (to już nie jest 550 zł). Czy coś błędnie policzyłem?

_Co do mrozow - nastawilam w gabinecie na noc 24 st. Nie bylo nas w domu dobe, a jak wczoraj maz wrocil do domu, to gabinet powital do 16-toma stopniami. Na dworze bylo - 20 st._
Te dane nadal niewiele mówią po jednej dobie takiej nastawy przy  -20 st. Miarodajne jest porównanie temp. po przynajmniej kilku dniach grzania od zmiany ustawień i niekoniecznie wprowadzonych już wtedy, gdy mamy duży mróz za oknem. Zmiana nastawień na jedną dobę i oczekiwanie szybkiego skoku temperatury w wyziębionym pomieszczeniu przy -20 st. - to nieporozumienie. Gabinet jak pisałaś ma 11 m2, czy jest narożnym pokojem? 
Jakie temp. były w sąsiednich pokojach? 
*- Czy grzaliście w nich przez 10 godzin dziennie? 
- Jakie masz rury Spiro 100 czy pp 50?*
Masz dom parterowy 120 m2, napisałaś w jednym z listów, że grzejesz ok. 100 m – to może mieć wpływ. *Jakie są temperatury w tej niegrzanej części domu?*

Podam przykład z ostatnich mroźnych dni u mnie. Nastawy termostatów wszędzie poza salonem były 21 st. Grzaliśmy w II taryfie (10 godzin dziennie) + kominek w godzinach 19.00 – 24.00. Temperatura nie spadła poniżej 19,5 st.  Dom o powierzchni 95 m2 czyli porównywalnie z Twoją częścią domu ogrzewaną. 
Ja chodzę przy takich temp. na boso - znaczy się bez skarpetek  :big grin: , bo w L. temp. przy podłodze są najwyższe.  :smile: 
Możesz wierzyć , możesz nie wierzyć. 
Jeśli u Ciebie tak nie jest, to znaczy, że coś działa nieprawidłowo. Zgłoś reklamacje do wykonawcy. Potrzebne byłyby dokładniejsze dane nastaw i temp. z dłuższego okresu.

_Musisz miec chyba za mało kanałów w tym gabinecie i nie grzeje. Jakie inne wytłumaczenie? Załóż umywalkę, podciągnij wodę,puśc gorącą i grzej parą jak Piotr O łazienkę._ 
Dobre sobie – pseudoznawca, teoretyk L. się wypowiedział – o czym świadczy następna wypowiedź:
_Czy są w Legalett jakieś filtry?Nie wydaje się wam ,że po 20latach użytkowania kanały zarosną po prostu kurzem?Każde powietrze czerpane z zewnątrz niesie kurz.Jak zarosną kanały jak to będzie grzaŁo?_
Tyle czasy już na tym forum siedzi, a nadal podstaw działania L. nie był łaskaw poznać i bzdury pisze. Jaki kurz, jakie powietrze czerpane z zewnątrz? Humor satyra.  :sad:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## Essa

> Piszesz: _mamy 6 miesiecy - od XI do V_ – a to 7 jest miesięcy. Czemu liczysz cały kwiecień i maj, a pomijasz październik? Sezon grzewczy zwykle liczy się od października do kwietnia. Dzielimy domiar na 7 czyli 3800 : 7 =  542 zł. 
> Do 542 zł dodajemy przedpłatę (co to za comiesięczna przedpłata?) wysokości 240 zł na miesiąc - w sumie 782 zł. Od tego odejmujemy rzeczone 300 zł, co daje 482 zł (to już nie jest 550 zł). Czy coś błędnie policzyłem?


SZEŚĆ - u mnie odczyt licznika jest co SZEŚĆ miesięcy, około 15-tego.
PRZEDPŁATA - płacimy z góry, zgodnie z prognozą, jak cała Polska.




> _Co do mrozow - nastawilam w gabinecie na noc 24 st. Nie bylo nas w domu dobe, a jak wczoraj maz wrocil do domu, to gabinet powital do 16-toma stopniami. Na dworze bylo - 20 st._
> Te dane nadal niewiele mówią po jednej dobie takiej nastawy przy  -20 st.


Twój post był z 17 grudnia, od tamtej pory mam nocą ustawione na 24 st. I NIC! A skoro nas nie było przez dobę to znaczy, że ciepło nie miało żadnej drogi ucieczki (drzwi wejściowe, wietrzenie itp)
Rury mamy pcv, 2 pomieszczenia w domu po 18 st, nie ma powalajacych roznic temperatur. 
Tomku131 - powietrze krąży w obiegu zamkniętym, więć ilość dostającego się do środka kurzu jest minimalna, sądze, że jest to ilość pomijalna dla systemu.

Skłaniam się ku opinii, że projekt jest źle policzony. Z drugiej strony, jeżeli większość ma problemy z dogrzaniem pomieszczeń zaprojektowanymi agregatami, to znak, że standardem firmy jest sztuczne obniżanie kosztów eksploatacyjnych. Taki dziwny marketing... Jako klient wolałabym mieć wybór i realne dane eksploatacyjne.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Esso
_SZEŚĆ - u mnie odczyt licznika jest co SZEŚĆ miesięcy, około 15-tego.
PRZEDPŁATA - płacimy z góry, zgodnie z prognozą, jak cała Polska._ 
Dzięki za dopowiedzenie. Teraz rozumiem te sześć miesięcy. Wcześniej nie znałem tych danych i nie było to dla mnie jasne. 
U mnie w ubiegłym roku nie było płacenia z góry i przedpłat. Dopiero w tym roku mamy niestety nowy system. Nie jest to stała kwota za miesiąc.
A co z pytaniem o pojęcie "całe wakacje" i kwotę opłat za nie?

_Twój post był z 17 grudnia, od tamtej pory mam nocą ustawione na 24 st. I NIC! A skoro nas nie było przez dobę to znaczy, że ciepło nie miało żadnej drogi ucieczki (drzwi wejściowe, wietrzenie itp)_ 
O tym, że nastawiłaś 17.12 nie pisałaś. Z Twojego opisu wynikało, że nie było Was dobę:
_Co do mrozow - nastawilam w gabinecie na noc 24 st. Nie bylo nas w domu dobe, a jak wczoraj maz wrocil do domu, to gabinet powital do 16-toma stopniami. Na dworze bylo - 20 st._ 

Jest okres przedświąteczny, dużo domowych zajęć i nie masz pewnie obecnie czasu i ochoty, by odpisywać na pozostałe pytania zadane przez MCB i mnie. Jeśli więc zechcesz, to proponuje wrócić do tematu po świętach. Z Twoich opisów wynika, że coś nie działa poprawnie i warto to skonsultować z producentem i wykonawcą (może wizyta w domu?). 

_Z drugiej strony, jeżeli większość ma problemy z dogrzaniem pomieszczeń zaprojektowanymi agregatami, to znak, że standardem firmy jest sztuczne obniżanie kosztów eksploatacyjnych._
O jakiej większości piszesz? Kogo masz na myśli?
Większość po wykończeniu domu, osuszeniu w pierwszym roku, w następnych latach ma dobrze funkcjonujące ogrzewanie. Twój przypadek zasługuję na dokładną analizę, a nie tylko domysły na podstawie niepełnych danych.

Życzę spokojnych, zdrowych i mimo wszystko ciepłych dni świątecznych.

----------


## MCB

Trochę wyliczeń.

Dom Essy (nie wiem jakiej mocy ma agregaty dlatego 2 warianty)
======
Agregaty typu: 4*1000W
dom    : 8000W / 120m2 = 66,7W/m2
gabinet: 1000W / 11m2 = 91W/m2

Agregaty typu: 4*1200W
dom    : 9600W / 120m2 = 80W/m2
gabinet: 1200W / 11m2 = 109W/m2


Dom MCB:
======
Agregaty typu: 4*1200W
dom    : 3*4800W / 170m2 = 84,7W/m2
gabinet: 1200W / 20,2m2 = 59W/m2

Znalezione w internecie:
1. Moc zainstalowana dla podłóg drewnianych nie może być wyższa niż 60-80W/m2.
2. Dom energooszczędny ma dobrą termoizolację i można przyjąć, że do ogrzania jego pomieszczeń wystarczy moc grzewcza 30 W/m^(2). 

Wynika z tego, że mocy powinno wystarczyć i to nawet dla grzania w drugiej taryfie.

Zastanawiam się czy jedną z przyczyn niedogrzania jest to,że system nie jest w stanie podnieść temp. z 16 do 24 stopni przy mrozach -20.
Temperatury rzędu -20st. przyjmuje się jako skrajne. Zaprojektowana moc wystarczy tylko na uzupełnienie strat. Wobec tego nie dopuszcza do spadku temperatury, ale tez nie jest w stanie jej podnieść. Być może gdyby w pomieszczeniu na początku okresu były 24 stopnie to temperatura ta by się utrzymała.
U siebie zaobserwowałem podobne zjawisko, chociaż sytuacja jest inna ponieważ grzeję rotacyjnie (po jednym agregacie) i tylko 8 godzin. Temperatura płyty w salonie po 3 dniach grzania nie zmienia się i wynosi 15 stopni. 

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj MCB
Widzę, że i Tobie temat temp. u Essy nie daje spokoju. Dzięki za wyliczenia. Może Ci  jeszcze pomogą dane, które Essa podała:
_U nas kominek ma wymiennik 1,5 kw - przy agregatach rzedu 8 kW (chyba tyle, nie bede tego sprawdzac i sie tlumaczyc; sa dwa agregaty 4-obwodowe)_
Z tego co pisała Essa może wynikać, że dom nigdy nie był dobrze dogrzany. Ciekawy jestem jak zachowałyby się temp. gdyby przynajmniej raz w sezonie dogrzać cały dom czyli pozostałe pokoje (te w których jest 18 st.). My robiliśmy taki eksperyment w pierwszym roku grzejąc także w I taryfie. Temp. poza łazienką wyrównywały się na ten czas. Potem przez 4 lata jeden, niewykończony  pokój był utrzymywany na poziomie 16-18 st. i pomieszczenia obok miały też odpowiednio niższą temp.
To jest naturalne i niezależne od rodzaju ogrzewania.
Obecnie grzejemy równomiernie wszędzie i jest stabilnie chyba, że... wieje halny i wtedy tak jak wczoraj temp. spada.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## MCB

8kW to może być 4x1 lub 4x1,2  :smile:  Dlatego dałem 2 warianty.

Temat ważny bo sam staram się zebrać jak najwięcej doświadczeń. Jeszcze nie mam zainstalowanych czujników temperatury i mogę wybrać miejsce gdzie je umiejscowić.
Najbardziej martwi mnie fakt, że długotrwała praca kominka może spowodować nadmierne wyziębienie płyty. Jeśli będę grzał kominkiem tydzień to agregaty przez ten czas nie załączą się. Ciekaw jestem jaką temperaturę będzie miała wtedy płyta i jak długo będzie się nagrzewała po wygaszeniu kominka.

Problem jest w tej chwili ponieważ dom jeszcze jest wyziębiony i po wygaszeniu kominka temp. spada szybko. Ściany "piją" ciepło.
W wygrzanym domu problem będzie zapewne mniejszy, ale pewności nie mam.

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

_Najbardziej martwi mnie fakt, że długotrwała praca kominka może spowodować nadmierne wyziębienie płyty. Jeśli będę grzał kominkiem tydzień to agregaty przez ten czas nie załączą się. Ciekaw jestem jaką temperaturę będzie miała wtedy płyta i jak długo będzie się nagrzewała po wygaszeniu kominka._ 
To prawda - dlatego jak ustawisz sobie odpowiednio temp. wyższą, to po wygaszeniu kominka załączą się grzałki na kilka godzin (np. ok. 1-2 w nocy) .
Jeśli masz rury w kominku, to trochę ciepła z kominka w fundament "idzie".
My w tym roku eksperymentujemy pierwszy raz z nowym wymiennikiem i celowo grzejemy więcej kominkiem.

_W wygrzanym domu problem będzie zapewne mniejszy, ale pewności nie mam._ 
Czemu masz tę wątpliwość? Dom po pierwszym roku zachowuje się inaczej - znaczy się jest bardziej sucho, ciepło...  :smile: 
Po 5 latach jeszcze bardziej - ściany jeszcze stoją, fundament jeszcze grzeje, dach wytrzymał śniegi...  :big grin:   :smile: 
Za oknem piękne słoneczko i tylko śniegu szkoda przed świętami.

----------


## MCB

> _Najbardziej martwi mnie fakt, że długotrwała praca kominka może spowodować nadmierne wyziębienie płyty. Jeśli będę grzał kominkiem tydzień to agregaty przez ten czas nie załączą się. Ciekaw jestem jaką temperaturę będzie miała wtedy płyta i jak długo będzie się nagrzewała po wygaszeniu kominka._ 
> To prawda - dlatego jak ustawisz sobie odpowiednio temp. wyższą, to po wygaszeniu kominka załączą się grzałki na kilka godzin (np. ok. 1-2 w nocy) .
> Jeśli masz rury w kominku, to trochę ciepła z kominka w fundament "idzie".
> My w tym roku eksperymentujemy pierwszy raz z nowym wymiennikiem i celowo grzejemy więcej kominkiem.


Wymiennika nie mam.
Zmieniać ręcznie ustawień nie chcę. Może zastosuję jakąś automatykę wyzwalaną temperaturą kominka.

----------


## QBELEK

> My w tym roku eksperymentujemy pierwszy raz z nowym wymiennikiem i celowo grzejemy więcej kominkiem.


 Piotr o ile pamiętam masz wiecej niż jedna kratkę w obudowie nad kominkiem? 

Zastanawiałem się jak można polepszyć wymianę w wymienniku nad kominkiem aby więcej ciepła szło w fundament a nie wylotami dekompresyjnymi obudowy kominka bezpośrednio do pokoju. Czy zastosowanie kratki z żaluzją, na obudowie kominka, którą przysłaniałbym otwór ( nie zamykał ) dekompresyjny poprawiło by bilans ciepła oddanego do fundamentu? Myślę też nad radiatorem na przewodzie spalinowym zwiększajacym emisję ciepła do obudowy.

----------


## MCB

Mój kominek nie jest podłączony do L. ale w obu przypadkach obowiązują te same zasady bezpieczeństwa. Należy zapewnić minimalną (zgodna z wymaganiami danego kominka) powierzchnię otworów wlotowych i wylotowych cyrkulacji powietrza.
Zamknięcie wylotów zwiększy temperaturę w obudowie, więcej ciepła pobierze L. ale kominek może tego nie wytrzymać i gwarancję szlag trafi.

Mam natomiast radiator. Działa dobrze.
Na całość założony jest dystrybutor. Do czasu podłączenia rozprowadzeń DGP w gabinecie był upał. Teraz wszystkie ( 8 ) otwory z dystrybutora są podłączone do DGP i całe ciepło z dystrybutora idzie (grawitacyjnie) do innych pomieszczeń. Gabinet już się tak nie nagrzewa. Co ciekawe obudowa dystrybutora mimo, że nie izolowana wełną prawie nie grzeje. Jest owszem gorąca, ale wybudowana obok prowizoryczna ścianka z cegieł nie nagrzewa się.
Nad tym wszystkim w suficie jest powrót rekuperacji.

MCB

----------


## QBELEK

> Nad tym wszystkim w suficie jest powrót rekuperacji.


MCB mógłbyś to zdanie rozwinąć?


Ja mówiłem o przymknięciu, zmniejszeniu prześwitu otworu na czas dogrzewania legealettu bądź spadku temperatury w obudowie. Na etapie montażu musiałbym założyć wiekszą wytrzymałość obudowy na wysokie temperatury niż tradycyjnie... 

Pytania do Piotra:
 1.Hałas, odgłosy z wymiennika można wytłumić izolując akustycznie obudowę kominka? Jeśli sa otwory dekompresacyjne to taka izolacja chyba nie ma sensu, hałas będzie dochodził do pomieszczenia przez kratki... 
 2. W którym miejscu w obudowie kominka jest umieszczony wymiennik?

----------


## Piotr O.

_Piotr o ile pamiętam masz wiecej niż jedna kratkę w obudowie nad kominkiem?_
Tak, mam aż cztery, duże, ozdobne bez żaluzji - ich liczba zalecona w związku z mocą kominka 14 kW.

_Zastanawiałem się jak można polepszyć wymianę w wymienniku nad kominkiem aby więcej ciepła szło w fundament a nie wylotami dekompresyjnymi obudowy kominka bezpośrednio do pokoju. Czy zastosowanie kratki z żaluzją, na obudowie kominka, którą przysłaniałbym otwór ( nie zamykał ) dekompresyjny poprawiło by bilans ciepła oddanego do fundamentu?_ 
Hm, ciekawe zagadnienie. MCB wyjaśnił Ci względy bezpieczeństwa, gwarancji. Jak nie chcesz, by było buum, to znający się na rzeczy wykonawca kominka powie Ci jaka ilość kratek powinna być zastosowana odpowiednio do mocy Twojego kominka.
Zastanawiam się jednak nad zmianą u mnie tych kratek otwartych na przymykane za pomocą żaluzji. Przymykałbym wtedy gdy w kominku nie paliłbym, aby było mniej szumu słychać. Byle tylko nie zapomnieć ich otworzyć przy kolejnym paleniu.  :Lol:  

Obaj piszecie o radiatorze. Nie znam tematu. Czy możecie podać lnk do jakieś strony z widoczkiem na niego?  :smile: 

_Gabinet już się tak nie nagrzewa._  Ooo, to są jednak takie gabinety, które się nagrzewają i aż za mocno.  :big grin:  Jaka powierzchnia?

----------


## Piotr O.

_Pytania do Piotra:
1.Hałas, odgłosy z wymiennika można wytłumić izolując akustycznie obudowę kominka? Jeśli sa otwory dekompresacyjne to taka izolacja chyba nie ma sensu, hałas będzie dochodził do pomieszczenia przez kratki...
2. W którym miejscu w obudowie kominka jest umieszczony wymiennik?_
Ad 1. Myślę, że stosując odpowiednią obudowę można mocno wytłumić. U nas jest prosta obudowa z płyt k-g plus wełna. Marmurowy kominek byłby lepszy  :smile: .
Ad 2. W komorze powyżej wkładu kominkowego, częściowo na poziomie kratek. Poprzednio były tylko rury spiro i mieściły się za wkładem, dużo poniżej kratki, a kratka była tylko jedna i do tego z żaluzją. Domyślasz się jak jest teraz różnica. Coś za coś...
Plusem obecnego rozwiązania jest więcej ciepła w salonie, jadalni i kuchni oraz pośrednio w pokojach - grawitacyjnie korytarzem. A na ile nowy wymiennik ciepła zaoszczędzi zużycia energii pokaże ten sezon. Faktem jest, że grzałka agregatu obejmująca obwód salonu i częściowo jadalni oraz kuchni włącza się przy grzaniu w kominku bardzo rzadko. Podobnie z pokojem córek, do którego jest rozprowadzenie.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## leszek.borkowski

Witam !

Jestem użytkownikiem Legalettu już 6 sezon grzewczy i zachęcony przez jednego z użytkowników tego forum, postanowiłem podzielić się moimi uwagami na temat zalet i jak i wad tego systemu. Nie jest to moja pierwsza wypowiedź w tym wątku, dla przypomnienia poniżej cytuję to, co napisałem dokładnie 5 lat temu: 




> Ja też od niedawna (od 2 grudnia) jestem użytkownikiem Legalettu i chciałbym się podzielić moimi spostrzeżeniami. Nasz dom jest parterowy, ma 125m2, ściana to BK24 + 15cm styropianu, sufit ocieplony 25cm warstwą wełny mineralnej, wentylacja z rekuperatorem Bartosz. Na podłogach są panele, poza kuchnią, łazienkami i korytarzem, gdzie jest terakota. Oto moje uwagi:
> 
>  System działa ! - miałem obawy, czy ten w końcu dość nowatorski pomysł zda egzamin w naszym domu Jest ekonomiczny - do wczoraj zużyliśmy w II taryfie 1530 kWh - w tym jest również zużycie zmywarki, bojlera, pralki, które pracują wyłącznie w nocy, co przy cenie 0,175 gr/kWh pozwoli nam na koniec miesiąca zamknąć się w kwocie 300 zł. Myśle, że z tej kwoty na  Legalett trzeba przeznaczyć nie więcej niż 250 zł. Fakt, że zima jest łagodna, ale nie sądzę, żeby nawet w największe mrozy kwota ta została podwojona. Temperatura jest w domu bardzo stabilna - Legalett stabilizuje nam ją na 19°C, po powrocie z pracy i w weekendy rozpalamy w kominku (Jotul + DGP z turbiną Darco) - w ciagu godziny mamy temperaturę 20 - 21°C w całym domu. W grudniu zużyliśmy 12 worków brykietu drzewnego po 10 zł/szt. Systemem należy nauczyć się sterować - my mamy trzy agregaty po 3 kW każdy (6 grzałek). Gdy wszystkie grzałki włączały się o tej samej porze i pracowały przez tę samą ilość czasu, to dochodziło do sytuacji, że w salonie było najzimniej, a w sypialniach najcieplej - były to nawet 3°C różnicy. Na szczęście dzięki termostatom i metodzie prób i błędów w końcu udało mi się wyrównać temperaturę we wszystkich pomieszczeniach na jednakowym poziomie. Najcieplej jest tylko niestety w pomieszczeniu technicznym, gdzie są umieszczone dwa agregaty. Były problemy z wyciszeniem agregatów - było słychać ich szum i to dość wyraźnie. Jednak po zagipsowaniu wszystkich dziur na przejściach kabli elektrycznych i wymianie usczelek nie słychać już nic i należy przyłożyć ucho do agregatu, żeby cokolwiek usłyszeć. Współpraca Legalettu z kominkiem, to jedyna rzecz, która się u mnie nie sprawdziła - słychać hałas przepływającego powietrza przez rury i nie bardzo wiem jak to wyciszyć (na szczęście zwykle już śpimy gdy agregaty pracują), termostaty są ustawione na 80°C a takiej temperatury w obudowie kominka u mnie jeszcze nigdy nie było, co prawda można uregulować w jakiś sposób te termostaty, ale teraz nie mam już do nich dostępu, więc pozostaje mi tylko albo rozebranie obudowy kominka lub ustawienie termostatu w turbinie DGP na 80°C (teraz jest to 50°C i tak zalecał instalator - ciekaw jestem, co by się stało, gdybym ustawił ten termostat na 80°C - poza tym, że włączałby się z mniejszą częstotliwością i dmuchałby gorętszym powietrzem do pomieszczeń, to czy nie miałoby to ujemnego wpływu na sprawność całego systemu - proszę o wasze sugestie w tej kwestii) Podłogi są zimne, tzn. nie czuć, że podłoga grzeje - ani na panelach, ani na terakocie, podłoga wydaje się być neutralna, co dziwi nie tylko mnie, ale i inne osoby - najważniejsze, ze się to sprawdza. System ma bardzo dużą bezwłądność - podniesienie temperatury w pomieszczeniu o 1°C wymaga dostarczenia dość dużej ilośći energi, ale za to temperatura ta jest utrzymywana później praktycznie przez cały dzień - nawet jak robi się cieplej na zewnątrz, to temperatura w domu się nie zmienia.
> To tyle na razie moich spostrzeżeń po prawie miesiącu użytkowania. Jak do tej pory jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni zarówno od strony ekonomicznej jak i komfortu cieplnego w domu, mam nadzieję, że kolejne miesiące nie zweryfikują negatywnie mojej opinii.


      Dzisiaj w zasadzie mogę potwierdzić wszystko to, co napisałem na początku naszej przygody z Legalettem. Najprościej mówiąc, gdybym miał ponownie rozpoczynać budowę domu, to bogatszy o doświadczenie, na pewno ponownie wybrałbym rozwiązanie obecnie użytkowane. System ten w przypadku naszej rodziny sprawdza się w 100%. Legalett stabilizuje temperaturę w domu na poziomie 18-19°C, po powrocie z pracy rozpalam w kominku, by po godzinie mieć już 20-21°C, co jest dla nas temperaturą optymalną (nie wyobrażamy sobie w domu temperatury 23°C, jest nam wtedy na prawdę za gorąco!). Od poniedziałku do piątku od godziny 8 do 17 w domu nikt nie przebywa i idea ogrzewania akumulacyjnego, utrzymującego temperaturę na nieco obniżonym poziomie ma wtedy ogromny sens. W weekendy gdy jesteśmy dłużej w domu, palimy po prostu więcej w kominku. 
       Od strony ekonomicznej wygląda to następująco: za prąd za cały rok płacimy w zależności od sezonu grzewczego od 3800-4300 zł, za ostatni rok (licząc od sierpnia 2008 do lipca 2009) zapłaciliśmy 4180 zł. Nie wiem, ile z tego idzie na ogrzewanie, gdyż nie mamy podliczników, sądzę jednak, że nie stanowi to więcej niz 60% zużycia. Energia elektryczna jest wykorzystywana u nas również do gotowania jak i podgrzewania ciepłej wody użytkowej. Korzystamy z II taryfy również w weekendy (taryfa weekendowa), prądu w taryfie nocnej zużywamy 5 razy więcej niż w taryfie dziennej. W kominku palimy brykietem drzewnym (około 2 ton rocznie, 1000-1200 zł).
      Nie wiem, czy są to kwoty duże czy nie, w każdym bądź razie dla nas akceptowalne, tak samo jak akceptowalny jest komfort termiczny w naszym domu, a to chyba jest najwaźniejsze dla każdego z nas. 
      Nie chcę przez to napisać, że system Legalett jest najlepszy na świecie. Nie jest to przede wszystkim system dla każdego. Wg mnie na pewno nie sprawdzi się on w  domach wielokondygnacyjnych i być może jako jedyne źródło ciepła (chociaż na ten temat nie mam żadnego doświadczenia, jestem pewien natomiast, że nie ma najmniejszego problemu żeby samym Legalettem utrzymywać w domu temperaturę np. 25°C - wszystko jest zależne od mocy grzałek i czasu ich działania, inna sprawa to opłacalność ekonomiczna takiego rozwiązania). Legalett to moim zdaniem system dla tych którzy planują dogrzewanie domu kominkiem i gdy znaczną część czasu dom stoi pusty (dla mnie po 5 latach palenie w kominku sprawia w dalszym ciągu niekłamaną frajdę).
     Sterowanie Legalettem na początku nie jest łatwe ze względu na dużą bezwładność cieplną tego systemu. Dopiero po paru sezonach grzewczych udało mi się dojść do takiej wprawy, że jestem w stanie tak zaprogramować czujniki, aby jak najmniej zużywac energii i mieć w domu stabilną temperaturę, wymaga to jednak ciągłego śledzenia serwisów pogodowych (ale kto z nas tego nie robi ?) i reagowanie z odpowiednim wyprzedzeniem na zmiany pogody - gdy zapowiadane były obecne mrozy, mój Legalett pracował juz dwa dni wcześniej z pełną mocą, dzisiaj, gdy ma być jutro odwilż, nie będzie pracowal wcale.
        Jeszcze jedna uwaga dla tych, co mają zamiar zacząć przygodę z Legalettem - przez dwa lata płaciłem wyższe rachunki za prąd niż obecnie (mimo wyższych cen energii), co wynikało nie tylko z braku doświadczenia, ale przede wszystkim z tego, że część energi szła na dosuszenie betonu w fundamencie oraz ścian. To na razie tyle moich uwag na ten temat.

Pozdrawiam
Leszek Borkowski

----------


## avatar25

Witam

Jakiś czas temu pisałem ten update, ale widze, że od tego czasu bardzo dużo nowych wpisów się pojawiło i pewnie mój wpis gdzieś umyka wszystkim. 
W związku z tym pozwalam sobie go powtórzyć. 

Podsumowanie po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym 2008/2009.

1. Jaki dom:
- Domek około 160m2. Piętro niezamieszkane jeszcze.
- Podłoga 18cm styropian.
- Ściany 24cm Ytong (500) + 25cm styropian.
- Dach 30cm wełna.
- Rekuperator zainstalowany StorkAir.
- Okna wsp. 1.0

2. Temperatura komfortowa 21 stopni na parterze, na piętrze około 12.

3. Legalett elektryczny (3 agregaty).
- parter agregat pracował normalnie
- piętro pracował jeden agregat i utrzymywał 12 stopni.

4. Druga taryfa weekendowa. Sterowanie termostatami w każdym pomieszczeniu.

5. Wynik: od września do kwietnia wyszło 1550 PLN.

W te mrozy temperatura w domu w piątek spadła poniżej 19 stopni.
Powodem jest to, że grzejemy w taryfie weekendowej i tylko w nocy lub weekendy. Dlatego przy dużych mrozach i dużej bezwładności cieplnej system nie nadążał z dostarczeniem dostatecznej ilości ciepła działając tylko w nocy przez 9 godzin. 
Nie dogrzewam domu żadnym urządzeniem. Miejsce na kominek jest przygotowane, ale nie ma jeszcze kominka nad czym ubolewam bo bardzo nam zależało.
Nie ma problemu nagrzać domu powyżej 21 stopni ale przy 22 już jest za gorąco dla nas.  :smile: 

W tym roku troche jeszcze docieplałem poddasze.
Pewnie wyjdzie troche więcej ponieważ na piętrze utrzymuje teraz 18 stopni.

----------


## MCB

> Napisał MCB
> 
> Nad tym wszystkim w suficie jest powrót rekuperacji.
> 
> 
> MCB mógłbyś to zdanie rozwinąć?


System wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją nie jest bezpośrednio połączony z kominkowym systemem DGP.
Nad kominkiem znajduje się anemostat wywiewny WM, który ma za zadanie zabierać ciepłe powietrze gromadzące się pod sufitem.
Dodatkowo podczas pracy WM wymuszony jest przepływ powietrza z gabinetu poprzez salon do pomieszczeń "brudnych".
Z założenia system DGP ma mieć możliwość pracy bez prądu. 
Oczywiście wadą takiego rozwiązania jest wysoka temperatura na wyjściach DGP. Być może skonstruuję panel z wentylatorami nawiewnymi i filtrem do montażu pod kominkiem. W przypadku długotrwałego braku prądu będzie demontowany w celu zmniejszenia oporów. Taki wentylator ma mniejszą sprawność niż instalowany na wyjściu z kominka, ale jest znacznie prostszy w budowie, gdyż pracuje w niskich temperaturach.




> Ja mówiłem o przymknięciu, zmniejszeniu prześwitu otworu na czas dogrzewania legealettu bądź spadku temperatury w obudowie. Na etapie montażu musiałbym założyć wiekszą wytrzymałość obudowy na wysokie temperatury niż tradycyjnie...


Ważne jest to aby wkład kominka wytrzymał pracę w podwyższonej temperaturze.

MCB

----------


## lakusz

> Najbardziej martwi mnie fakt, że długotrwała praca kominka może spowodować nadmierne wyziębienie płyty. Jeśli będę grzał kominkiem tydzień to agregaty przez ten czas nie załączą się. Ciekaw jestem jaką temperaturę będzie miała wtedy płyta i jak długo będzie się nagrzewała po wygaszeniu kominka.
> 
> Problem jest w tej chwili ponieważ dom jeszcze jest wyziębiony i po wygaszeniu kominka temp. spada szybko. Ściany "piją" ciepło.
> W wygrzanym domu problem będzie zapewne mniejszy, ale pewności nie mam.
> 
> MCB


już kiedyś opisywałem mój pomysł...

Idąc od końca, to nie sterujemy L wprost temperaturowo, tylko czasowo. Należy policzyć ile energii potrzebuje nasz dom przy kilku progowych temperaturach zew. i przeliczyć to na czas pracy agregatów. 
Wystawić termometr na zew. i zastosować odpowiednio zaprogramowany sterownik.
W moim przypadku, sprawdzone doświadczalnie, 
przy temp. zew. do 0st agregaty włączają się 3x1h
przy temp. zew. do -10st na 4x1h
poniżej -10 na 5x1h
Po każdej godzinie grzania całego domu, wyłączają się 3 grzałki, i grzeje tylko jedna przez 0,25h grzejąca północne pomieszczenia. Dodatkowo te 15 minut jest czasem ochłodzenia 3 grzałek i przetransportowania tego ciepła na cały dom, a nie grzania nad agregatem.

Takie warunki uzyskałem w domu ok 3,5L czyli dosyć ciepłym.

----------


## lakusz

Widzę również że mało kto ma wiedzę choćby na temat tego ile energii do ogrzania potrzebuje ich dom, jeżeli nie mieliście tego policzonego w projekcie domu, to błąd waszego projektanta.

Kolejna sprawa, to na jaką temperaturę system grzewczy był liczony. Bo jeżeli standardowo na +20 st, a teraz wymagamy, żeby system grzał do +23st i to jeszcze przy tym samym czasie pracy agregatów to jakieś nie porozumienie !!!

Kolejny temat to podniesienie temperatury o 1st w zależności od temperatury wyjściowej im wyższa początkowa tym więcej energii potrzeba do podniesienia temp o 1st.

Kolejna sprawa poruszona przez kogoś to kwestia tego że ogrzewanie akumulacyjne L dobrze sprawdza się przy utrzymywaniu w domu stałej temperatury. Bo zupełnie inne zapotrzebowanie domu na energię będzie gdy w domu jest +25, na zew. -20 i chcemy utrzymywać te +25. A zupełnie inne gdy w domu mamy +20 i na zew. -20, i chcemy podnieść temp. do +25.

----------


## Bartosz32

Witam.

W domu moich rodziców(jest to dom zbudowany na początku lat 90-tych, 180m2, bez rekuperacji) temperatura w pomieszczeniach jest na poziomie 18-19°C(grudzień) Po rozpaleniu w kominku od godz.15 do godz 21 temperatura rośnie do ok 21°C
Widzę, że efekt jest taki sam jak u Pana Leszka, z tą różnicą, że u rodziców nie ma Legalettu. Wystarcza sam kominek z rozprowadzeniem powietrza. Na sezon potrzebują 6m3 suchej brzozy i nie płacą za prąd do ogrzewania. 
Jak widać akumulacja ścian wystarcza do stabilnej temperatury.
Gdyby nie kominki u większości posiadaczy legalettu to marzliby w zimie.

Bartek.

----------


## QBELEK

> System wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją nie jest bezpośrednio połączony z kominkowym systemem DGP.
> Nad kominkiem znajduje się anemostat wywiewny WM, który ma za zadanie zabierać ciepłe powietrze gromadzące się pod sufitem.


To ciekawe bo myślałem że ten dodatkowy wywiew nad kominkiem pełni tylko rolę zabezpieczenia przed odwróceniem ciągu, CO2 itd.





> Widzę również że mało kto ma wiedzę choćby na temat tego ile energii do ogrzania potrzebuje ich dom, jeżeli nie mieliście tego policzonego w projekcie domu, to błąd waszego projektanta.


To Legalett nie ustala zapotrzebowanie na energię grzewczą w domu pod którym będzie ich fundament, opierajac się tylko na danych uzyskanych od inwstora ?

----------


## Osówka

Witam po dwuletniej nieobecności.   :smile:  
Swoje wrażenia z zamieszkiwania domu na płycie opisywałam w tym wątku na stronie 10 i nadal je podtrzymuję. 
Mam na posesji kreta, który demoluje mi trawniki i nornice, mam osy i mrówki, chrabąszcze  – jednak styropianu płyty nie ruszyły. Po co zwierzaki miałyby ryć w jałowym środowisku, skoro w każdym innym miejscu znajdą dostępne żarcie?
Z płyty jestem bardzo zadowolona – jest bezobsługowa, co jest cudowne – wyjeżdżam na tydzień na narty i nie interesuje mnie nic. Wracam do ciepłego domu.  Pokrycie podłogi  terakotą w części dziennej a panelami w sypialniach skutkuje zachowaniem nieco niższej temperatury do spania, łazienka dogrzewana grzejnikiem do suszenia ręczników (włączanym czasowo). Nie ma kaloryferów – wątpliwej ozdoby, podłoga po przejechaniu mopem schnie szybko. Zwierzaki maja komfort – kot wyleguje się zima na podłodze. 
Nasze koszty to za ostatnie dwa miesiące (od połowy października do połowy grudnia) to prawie 2 tys złotych. Dom 145 m2, w tym prócz ogrzewania domu ogrzewanie ciepłej wody użytkowej dla 3 osób, oraz prąd na to co normalnie każdy ma w domu (sprzęt agd) i gotowanie na płycie kuchennej ceramicznej. Ponieważ latem płacę około 150 zł na te cele (choć właściwie mniej – bo CWU mam z kolektorów słonecznych!) to wygląda na to, że samo ogrzewanie to zima około 750 zł. Grzejemy pół roku, pół roku nie grzejemy – średnio wychodzi 375 zł miesięcznie. Mamy kominek, ale palimy w nim tylko dla przyjemności – czyli głownie dla uciechy gości. Musze jednak przyznać, że grzejemy głównie w II taryfie. No i mamy ponad 30 metrów kwadratowych okien niezasłoniętych żadnymi zasłonami, roletami,  nadal nie mamy rekuperatora. Pewnie dałoby się zatem podnieść komfort cieplny lub zachować obecny przy niższych opłatach, gdyby lepiej zabezpieczyć termicznie okna i zamontować wreszcie reku. 
Dziś żałuję tylko, że zrobiliśmy wyprowadzenie jednej z rur spod podłogi do komory kominka. Palimy rzadko, zaś rura w kominku niepotrzebnie ogrzewa powietrze wpadające przez komin. Jakby ktoś miał sposób jak to „odciąć” bez zbytniej demolki domu – dajcie znać.

----------


## MCB

> Idąc od końca, to nie sterujemy L wprost temperaturowo, tylko czasowo. Należy policzyć ile energii potrzebuje nasz dom przy kilku progowych temperaturach zew. i przeliczyć to na czas pracy agregatów. 
> Wystawić termometr na zew. i zastosować odpowiednio zaprogramowany sterownik.


Też nad tym myślę.
Na godzinę 06:00 ustawiam zakończenie grzania. Teraz w zależności od temperatur zewnętrznych przesuwam czas włączenia agregatów korygowany odpowiednim współczynnikiem dla danego obwodu.

Jednakże jak zapobiec przegrzaniu w przypadku grzania kominkiem?
Górne ograniczenie temperaturowe? Czujnik w płycie?

m.

----------


## tomek131

Leszek Borkowski napisał:

Wg mnie na pewno nie sprawdzi się on w domach wielokondygnacyjnych i być może jako jedyne źródło ciepła (chociaż na ten temat nie mam żadnego doświadczenia, jestem pewien natomiast, że nie ma najmniejszego problemu żeby samym Legalettem utrzymywać w domu temperaturę np. 25°C - wszystko jest zależne od mocy grzałek i czasu ich działania, inna sprawa to opłacalność ekonomiczna takiego rozwiązania). Legalett to moim zdaniem system dla tych którzy planują dogrzewanie domu kominkiem i gdy znaczną część czasu dom stoi pusty (dla mnie po 5 latach palenie w kominku sprawia w dalszym ciągu niekłamaną frajdę). 

Niezłe wnioski,zapłacic tyle kasy ,żeby miec system ,który nie sprawdza się jako podstawowe zródło grzania!
Ktoś wyżej pisze że placi 750zł miesięcznie za ogrzewanie ,ale jest zadowolony,ktoś inny nie może dogrzac do 23stopni domu! (zaraz mu się zrobi 28 bo temp tak szybko skoczyła na zewn , będzie pewnie musiał wietrzyc ,a cała energia wprowadzona w podniesienie temp pójdzie w piz...),ktoś inny w ogóle nie może dogrzac , inni nie mogą dorzac gabinetu powyżej 16 stopni , komuś nie uwzględnili rekklamacji.Dziwny ten wynalazek.
Jedynie u Piotra O sprawdza się nadal w 250%.Ale tak mają ci co występują na forum pod dwoma nickami.Twój nick "Obserwator 77" czy jakoś tak ,został Piotrze O zablokowany słyszałem przez administratora.Po co ci były dwa nicki na forum?

----------


## MCB

> Niezłe wnioski,zapłacic tyle kasy ,żeby miec system ,który nie sprawdza się jako podstawowe zródło grzania!
> Ktoś wyżej pisze że placi 750zł miesięcznie za ogrzewanie ,ale jest zadowolony,ktoś inny nie może dogrzac do 23stopni domu! (zaraz mu się zrobi 28 bo temp tak szybko skoczyła na zewn , będzie pewnie musiał wietrzyc ,a cała energia wprowadzona w podniesienie temp pójdzie w piz...),ktoś inny w ogóle nie może dogrzac , inni nie mogą dorzac gabinetu powyżej 16 stopni , komuś nie uwzględnili rekklamacji.Dziwny ten wynalazek.


Po raz kolejny widać, że nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz.

Gdzie Leszek napisał, że system nie sprawdza się jako podstawowe źródło grzania?
Jakim cudem w domu zrobi się 28st skoro płyta ma np. 20st?
Czy masz w ogóle pojęcie na jakiej zasadzie działa ogrzewanie podłogowe (dowolnego typu)? 
Czy wiesz co to mechanizm samoregulacji?
Jak możesz pisać o wadzie systemu jako takiego (przypadek gabinetu) skoro nie wiadomo jaka jest przyczyna niedogrzewania?

MCB

----------


## leszek.borkowski

> Niezłe wnioski,zapłacic tyle kasy ,żeby miec system ,który nie sprawdza się jako podstawowe zródło grzania!
> Ktoś wyżej pisze że placi 750zł miesięcznie za ogrzewanie ,ale jest zadowolony,ktoś inny nie może dogrzac do 23stopni domu! (zaraz mu się zrobi 28 bo temp tak szybko skoczyła na zewn , będzie pewnie musiał wietrzyc ,a cała energia wprowadzona w podniesienie temp pójdzie w piz...),ktoś inny w ogóle nie może dogrzac , inni nie mogą dorzac gabinetu powyżej 16 stopni , komuś nie uwzględnili rekklamacji.Dziwny ten wynalazek.


Ja nigdy nie planowałem Legalettu jako podstawowego żródła ogrzewania, a jedynie jako wspomagający i to sprawdza się u mnie znakomicie i o tym napisałem. Nie wiem, jakie były by koszty użytkowania L gdybym zrezygnował z kominka, czy nadal byłoby to opłacalne, czy wystarczyłoby tylko używanie taniej taryfy. Nawet jeżeli byłoby to dwa razy więcej, to i tak byłoby to dla nie opłacalne. Poza tym Legalett nie kosztował mnie kupę kasy, po podliczeniu wszytkich kosztów zapłaciłem taniej niż gdybym zdecydował się na tradycyjne fundamenty i  inny system grzewczy. Dlaczego jest tobie tak trudnio zaakceptować, że ten system jednak się sprawdza i że są jego zadowoleni użytkownicy ? Jakaś zawiść i zazdrość ? Może w takim razie napsz, jaki jest twoim zdaniem idealny system grzewczy ? Twoja postawa przypomina mi moich sąsiadów i niektórych znajomych z okresu gdy zaczynałem się budować - w najlepszym wypadku było to lekkie pukanie się w czoło. Zobaczyć ich miny obecenie - bezcenne ! Większośc nadal nie może uwierzyć, że moje rachunki za prąd to ok. 340 zł miesięcznie, co jest niewiele więcej od tych co nie maja Legalettu. Podaj mi inny system grzewczy (poza tradycyjnym ogrzewaniem elektrycznym), który mógłbyś bez żadnych obaw i bez żadnego nadzoru zostawić w środku zimy na co najmniej tydzień ? Od wielu lat wyjeżdżam z rodziną co roku na narty i nigdy nie musieliśmy się martwić co będzie w domu po powrocie - zawsze gdy wracaliśmy mieliśmy w domu 16°C. Wielu moich znajomych rezygnuje z jakichkolweik zimowych wyjazdów właśnie ze względu na ogrzewanie. Jaki znasz inny system grzewczy, praktycznie bezobsługowy i bezawaryjny, który jest w 100% niewidoczny w domu i nie wymagający żadnych dodatkowych pomieszczeń ! Legalett ma na pewno więcej zalet niż wad. Jego największą wadą jest chyba to, że nie wymaga żadnej kotłowni ani kaloryferów, co dla wielu stanowi wystarczający argument aby system ten zaciekle krytykować.

Pozdrawiam
Leszek Borkowski

----------


## Browar

Cóż za niespodziewany "come back" L-entuzjastów!   :ohmy:   Niektórzy to z tak zamierzchłych czasów, że nawet na starego nicka nie mogli się zalogować   :Lol:  (L.B.) Jakoś nie wierzę w ten "cudowny" spontan...   :Confused:   Czyżby po kilkunastu stronach krytyki i realnych problemów któś próbował ratować nadszarpnięty wizerunek L i zalać wątek "miodowymi" opowieściami...?  (pytanie retoryczne)
 :Mad:  Niedobrze mi.

----------


## Piotr O.

tomek 131
_Jedynie u Piotra O sprawdza się nadal w 250%.Ale tak mają ci co występują na forum pod dwoma nickami.Twój nick "Obserwator 77" czy jakoś tak ,został Piotrze O zablokowany słyszałem przez administratora.Po co ci były dwa nicki na forum?_
Cytuję:
*[ od moderatora - przestań zaśmiecać Forum spamem i powtarzanymi non-stop "rewelacjami" ]*

Chłopie święta idą, a Ty znów jątrzysz i zasłyszane bzdury piszesz.
Celowo zadajesz pytania do tych, którzy sygnalizują jakieś kłopoty, by z troski niby o nich wykazać, że L. jest do kitu. Wybierz w końcu coś co Tobie odpowiada, a nie ośmieszaj się brakiem podstawowej wiedzy na temat L. i robieniem za wroga nr 1 Legalett i osób, które są zadowolone z L. 
MCB zadał Ci pytania, na które nie umiesz odpowiedzieć, to zaśmiecasz Forum spamem i powtarzasz "rewelacje". Po co? Dla zaspokojenia swoich chorobliwych nastrojów?
Zajmij się czymś pożytecznym w domu, bo przecież do mnie już od dawna nie piszesz.

----------


## tomek131

> Cóż za niespodziewany "come back" L-entuzjastów!   
> Niektórzy to z tak zamierzchłych czasów, że nawet na starego nicka nie mogli się zalogować   (L.B.) Jakoś nie wierzę w ten "cudowny" spontan...    Czyżby po kilkunastu stronach krytyki i realnych problemów któś próbował ratować nadszarpnięty wizerunek L i zalać wątek "miodowymi" opowieściami...?  (pytanie retoryczne)
>  Niedobrze mi.


Nawet nie smiałem tego napisac  :Lol:  choc natychmiast to rzuca się w oczy
PiotrO ,ty powinienieś zostac wyrzucony z tego forum za twoje działania i występowanie pod dwoma nickami! Lepsza niewiedza niż naciągactwo kolego.Po to jest forum by się dowiedziec..Ja wykorzystuje tych ,co zle napisali o Legalett by zadac im pytania?Twoja obłuda nie zna granic.

P.S Piotr.O -  Dlaczego wkleiłeś ten fragment :[ od moderatora - przestań zaśmiecać Forum spamem i powtarzanymi non-stop "rewelacjami" ] pod moim tekstem??????????????????To był wpis dokonany przez moderatora pod kogoś innego tekstem!

----------


## MARTINA1

MOI DRODZY .....
OBŁUDA NIE ZNA GRANIC .....  w wydaniu P.O i innych ....
właśnie wszystkie pokonała ....
TO jest wątek na zamówienie z zamówionym przedstawieniem.......



DLA TYCH ,KTÓRZY NIE DALI SIĘ NABRAĆ - ŚWIĄTECZNE ŻYCZENIA WSZYSTKIEGO NAJ.....  ORAZ SZCZĘŚLIWEGO NOWEGO ROKU 2010 !

----------


## Piotr O.

_W swej prostocie betlejemskie Dziecię uczy nas odkrywać na nowo prawdziwy sens naszego życia. Uczy nas, byśmy „rozumnie i sprawiedliwie, i pobożnie żyli na tym świecie” (Tt 2,12)_.
Jan Paweł II

Niech te święta obudzą w nas prostotę i nauczą na nowo odkrywać prawdziwy sens naszego życia. Jaki bowiem ma sens: ładny, wygodny... oszczędny dom, piękny ogród, wymarzone auto... kariera, dobre zdrowie, wypasiony komputer z szybkim łączem do sieci i... grono pseudo przyjaciół – jeśli zabraknie prawdziwej miłości?

_Niech Boże Narodzenie doprowadzi wszystkich do poznania z Bogiem i wzbudzi w każdym sercu uczucia wzajemnego przebaczenia i braterskiej solidarności._
Jan Paweł II

----------


## Bartosz32

Mam pytanie do urzytkowników legalettu. Ja macie rozwiązany problem ciepłej wody urzytkowej? Sam system nie zapewnia ciepłej wody. Nie potrzebna jest kotłownia, to skąd ciepła woda? Bojler w II taryfie? Przepływowe pdgrzewacze? Ile trzeba wydać dodakowo, aby mieć ciepłą wodę?

----------


## MCB

Ja mam zasobnik 750l bezciśnieniowy.
Woda będzie grzana przepływowo.

http://kotly.com/product_info.php?cP...35cc70db9ef144

MCB

----------


## MCB

Rzeczywiście obłuda nie zna granic.

Kilka osób z tego forum zarzucało, że jakoś na forum oprócz Piotra nie pisze nikt kto od dłuższego czasu użytkuje Legalett. Kiedy pojawiły się informacje od takich osób to mieszacie ich z błotem.
Na forach internetowych z reguły piszą osoby mające problemy i poszukujące ich rozwiązania. Przeważnie po zakończeniu budowy kończy się aktywność na forum. 
Informacji udzielają osoby borykające się z takimi samymi problemami bądź zajmujące się zawodowo daną dziedziną. Często radzą też osoby nie znające się na danym temacie.
Tym cenniejsze są takie informacje jakie nam ostatnio przedstawiono. 
Osobiście nie znam żadnego użytkownika L. Nigdy też nie byłem w "działającym" domu z płytą L. Uczę się na własnych błędach. Mam wiele pytań odnośnie eksploatacji tego systemu. Na część z nich właśnie dostałem odpowiedzi.

Tomku, Martino - może kiedyś po zamieszkaniu w nowych domach (czego wam życzę) podzielicie się na tym forum waszymi doświadczeniami. Jak się poczujecie, kiedy zarzucą Wam kłamstwo i obłudę?

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## lucjanmarek

Aby Wam się działo......




http://www.urwanizchoinki.pl/U6hYnL

----------


## tomek131

MCB masz rację z jednej strony , ale z drugiej wygląda to tak : coraz więcej krytyki,układanka zaczyna się jakby trochę sypac i nagle pojawiają się zadowoleni użytkownicy ,którzy nie pisali kilka lat.Przypadek?Może...

Wszystkiego najlepszego dla wszystkich z okazji Świąt

----------


## MARTINA1

Biorąc pod uwagę  fakt,że zrobiłeś z BEZINTERESOWNYM  P.O. WSZYSTKO by mnie z tego wątku usunąć ,
 jakoś  nie przemawiają do mnie żadne z Twych  argumentów ...
i raczej nie  bezpodstawnie    :cool:  .....
  Nawet świąteczny nastrój łagodzący z reguły obyczaje napawa mnie jedynie refleksją ,
że jak już coś WAM  OBOJGU życzyć to - konfrontacji z PRAWDĄ .....
 wg takiej starej zasady : KAŻDEMU WG ZASŁUG ........

Zapisana :: Wiadomość 

Od: ponury63 
Do: MARTINA1 
Wysłany: Czw, 17 Grudzień 2009 13:28 
Temat: Re: Witam  
MARTINA1 napisał: 
Sprawa z Lega sami przedstawiciele (może wątek opłacony - wtedy bym się nie wtryniała) Piotr O. jako P.O. i obserwator74(nr-u nie pamiętam ),a obecnie xxxxxxx....
Wiec te zarzuty upadają - chyba ,że są jeszcze inne - wtedy chętnie się przyznam - nawet przeproszę..... 
P36
- *obserwator74 jest zbanowany jako nick zdublowany;* anna2054 jest 'czysta'
więc trochę spokojniej z tym szukaniem wszędzie wrogów

 Ogólnie nie wklejam cudzej korespondencji - jako,że jest dowodem w sprawie - i jest korespondencją moją  i odpowiedzią moderatora wątku....

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał lakusz
> 
> Idąc od końca, to nie sterujemy L wprost temperaturowo, tylko czasowo. Należy policzyć ile energii potrzebuje nasz dom przy kilku progowych temperaturach zew. i przeliczyć to na czas pracy agregatów. 
> Wystawić termometr na zew. i zastosować odpowiednio zaprogramowany sterownik.
> 
> 
> Też nad tym myślę.
> Na godzinę 06:00 ustawiam zakończenie grzania. Teraz w zależności od temperatur zewnętrznych przesuwam czas włączenia agregatów korygowany odpowiednim współczynnikiem dla danego obwodu.
> 
> ...


Przegrzanie moze nastąpić tylko z winy kominka, bo płyta raczej nie ma nigdy więcej niż 23-24 st - u mnie, nawet po długim grzaniu ! Ale oczywiście, dla bezpieczeństwa można dać termostat w płycie, w jakieś sensowenej odległości od okien tarasowych i agregatów i ustawić go na dajmy na to 25st !!!

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał tomek131
> 
> Niezłe wnioski,zapłacic tyle kasy ,żeby miec system ,który nie sprawdza się jako podstawowe zródło grzania!
> Ktoś wyżej pisze że placi 750zł miesięcznie za ogrzewanie ,ale jest zadowolony,ktoś inny nie może dogrzac do 23stopni domu! (zaraz mu się zrobi 28 bo temp tak szybko skoczyła na zewn , będzie pewnie musiał wietrzyc ,a cała energia wprowadzona w podniesienie temp pójdzie w piz...),ktoś inny w ogóle nie może dogrzac , inni nie mogą dorzac gabinetu powyżej 16 stopni , komuś nie uwzględnili rekklamacji.Dziwny ten wynalazek.
> 
> 
> *Po raz kolejny widać, że nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz.*
> 
> Gdzie Leszek napisał, że system nie sprawdza się jako podstawowe źródło grzania?
> ...


Popieram, nie karmić trolii!

Fakt, bardzo zastanawiający ten comback wieloletnich użytkowników L, ale ... ja protestuje przeciwko głupocie !
Dyskusja na poziomie: _ja nie mam, nie znam się ale uważam że to jest napewno beznadziejne bo komuś podobno niedziała - nie wiem czemu, ale napewno dlatego że jest beznadziejne !_ mi nie odpowiada !!!

----------


## Osówka

Dziwi Was come back - pewnie to cud świąteczny   :cool:  
Nie, nie cud - ja zajrzałam tu po dwóch latach, chciałam zobaczyć co piszą użytkownicy po tych ostatnich mrozach. I być może dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności Piotr poprosił mnie o wypowiedź. Czemu nie ? I choc na etapie budowy było ciekawie - polecam "Osówkowy dziennik Budowy" 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/osowkowy-...dowy,t9065.htm 
 to moja opinia o systemie Legalett jest bardzo pozytywna. 
Cieszę się, że napisałam,   cieszę się, że wypowiedział się Leszek i inni  realni  użytkownicy. My jesteśmy prawdziwi, mamy swoje domy i piszemy o faktach. Mam nadzieję, że pozwoli to innym poszukującym informacji w podjęciu decyzji - Legalet tak lub Legalet nie.

Ktoś ma problem z podniesieniem temperatury, mimo, że grzałki chodzą i żrą prąd. Miałam taki problem - wtedy okazało się, że moje włąsne koty szalały na strychu i pozarywały wełnę mineralną, powstały przerwy w ociepleniu stropu.

----------


## MARTINA1

Tu nie dziwi nic ...  :Lol:  
Świąteczne zamówienie ....
 a  jak najbardziej realni  są też CI którzy wszystkiego nie kupią  i mają wątpliwości ...

----------


## lakusz

> Ja mam zasobnik 750l bezciśnieniowy.
> Woda będzie grzana przepływowo.
> 
> http://kotly.com/product_info.php?cP...35cc70db9ef144
> 
> MCB


czyli zamierzasz podgrzewać CWU przez jedną z wężownic ? a co będzie grzać sam zbionik ? i co będzie z wodą nalaną do zbiornika ?

----------


## Bartosz32

Czy moga inni użytkownicy wypowiedzieć się jak mają rozwiązaną CWU, Jakie ponieśli nakłady, ile płacą i ile miejsca zajmuje?

----------


## Osówka

> Mam pytanie do urzytkowników legalettu. Ja macie rozwiązany problem ciepłej wody urzytkowej? Sam system nie zapewnia ciepłej wody. Nie potrzebna jest kotłownia, to skąd ciepła woda? Bojler w II taryfie? Przepływowe pdgrzewacze? Ile trzeba wydać dodakowo, aby mieć ciepłą wodę?


Ja mam kolektory słoneczne z zasobnikiem 300l.  Ten zasobnik ma grzałkę elektryczną - na wtyczce mamy poczepiony wyłącznik czasowy  i zazwyczaj woda grzeje się w II taryfie. Ale jak potrzebuję to także w I.

Przykro mi, ale cała inwestycja była tak dawno, że nie pamiętam ile ten system solarny kosztował. Kosztów podgrzewania samej wody użytkowej  też nie podam, bo płacę za wszytko razem - ogrzewanie domu, wody, prąd na oświetlenie i gotowanie, zmywarka, pralka, drobny agd. 
Sprawdziłam, że za dwa miesiące letnie, gdy wodę mam z solarów i nie grzeję domu płaciłam około 350 zł za dwa miesiące. Teraz ostatni rachunek (połowa października - połowa grudnia) miałam 1960 zł. 
Z czego około 1000 zl za prąd (2320 KW w II, 2220 KW w I), 600 zł opłata przesyłowa i 360 VAT.

----------


## Browar

> Dziwi Was come back - pewnie to cud świąteczny   
> Nie, nie cud - ja zajrzałam tu po dwóch latach, chciałam zobaczyć co piszą użytkownicy po tych ostatnich mrozach. I być może *dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności* Piotr poprosił mnie o wypowiedź.


Dziwnym zbiegirm okoliczności pojawiły się tylko te osoby które o L. krytycznego słowa nie napisały...   :Mad:   Dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności - wszyscy na zaproszenie P.O. i w tym samym czasie....  Osoby te jakoś nie piszą o nowych doświadzeniach tylko cytują swoje własne stare wypowiedzi, które juz w tym wątku można było przeczytać...   :Confused:  




> Kilka osób z tego forum zarzucało, że jakoś na forum oprócz Piotra nie pisze nikt kto od dłuższego czasu użytkuje Legalett. Kiedy pojawiły się informacje od takich osób to mieszacie ich z błotem.


Jeszcze nikt tu z błotem nikogo nie zmieszał a cytowanie swoich własnych "słodkich" wypowiedzi z przeszłości na prośbę P.O. jest żenujące....!

Ten wątek stał się jakimś chorym teatrzykiem ! Tylko Piotruś może "spamować" do woli, lub osoby na jego zaproszenie... Redakcja zaczęła pilnować żeby nikt nie pisał niepochlebnie, zaczęto usuwać wpisy i bronić kolesia z rozdwojeniem jaźni który łamie zasady forum... Syf syf i jeszcze raz syf...   :Mad:   I koleś jeszcze cytuje tu JPII.... masakra jakaś 

znowu mi niedobrze   :Mad:  

Deoga redakcjio! REDAGUJ SOBIE   :big tongue:

----------


## QBELEK

Ja widzę że tylko Piotr O. stara się by wypowiadali się użytkownicy tego systemu grzewczego. Browar jesli jestes taki mądry to weź sie do roboty i poszukaj innych najlepiej negatywnie nastawionych do tego systemu ale - UŻYTKOWNIKÓW i namów ich do udzielenia się na forum. Mogą to być ludzie, którzy już sie udzielali w w przeszłości w tym temacie ale po zrealizowaniu swoich inwestycji zaprzestali.

Ostatnio sam też niewiele dodajesz prócz ganiania innych i podawaniu info o reakcjach swojego organizmu...

----------


## tomek131

> Napisał Osówka
> 
> Dziwi Was come back - pewnie to cud świąteczny   
> Nie, nie cud - ja zajrzałam tu po dwóch latach, chciałam zobaczyć co piszą użytkownicy po tych ostatnich mrozach. I być może *dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności* Piotr poprosił mnie o wypowiedź.
> 
> 
> Dziwnym zbiegirm okoliczności pojawiły się tylko te osoby które o L. krytycznego słowa nie napisały...    Dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności - wszyscy na zaproszenie P.O. i w tym samym czasie....  Osoby te jakoś nie piszą o nowych doświadzeniach tylko cytują swoje własne stare wypowiedzi, które juz w tym wątku można było przeczytać...   
> 
> 
> ...


No sam bym normalnie tego lepiej nie ujął

----------


## Osówka

Jestem zaskoczona i zażenowana tym, jak można tracić czas i nie szanować innych inwestorów za to dogadzać swoim patologicznym potrzebom pisania głupot. Wydaje mi się, że panuje tu jakas zbiorowa mania prześladowcza.   :ohmy:  Jakaś chora krucjata, a ja nie zamierzam w tym uczestniczyć. 
Podważana jest wiarygodność osób wypowiadających się tylko dlatego, że nie krytykują.   :Roll:   Że nie pisze o NOWYCH doświadczeniach z płytą. Nie mam nowych doświadczeń - płyta działa sobie parę lat bez zastrzeżeń, a ja zajmuję się dawno czymś innym. Nie śledzę termostatów, nie mierzę temperatur - nie skupiam się na tym. System działa a ja z tego korzystam. Miałam spore zastrzeżenia do ekipy wykonawczej, pisałam o tym w dzienniku budowy. Wypowiedziałam się bo Piotr mnie o to poprosił - nie wiedział co napiszę. Oczywiście trolle zaraz wysnują teorię, że jestem opłacona przez producenta i za moje opinię dostanę talon na balon. Cóż - każdy mierzy swoja miarką.  
taki sam talon zaproponujcie tym niezadowolonym z systemu - nich piszą.   :Lol:  

Nikogo z budujących nie obchodzi czy Piotr cytuje papieża, czy  Browar czuje mdłości i czy Marina ma problemy z podejmowaniem decyzji pisząc 1600 postów o niczym. Jak nie chcecie tego patentu to zróbcie sobie zwykłe C.O. i dajcie spokój tym "ryzykantom", którzy faktycznie się systemem interesują i chcą się czegoś dowiedzieć. Nie zaśmiecajcie wątku swoimi chorymi wynurzeniami. 
Osobom, które poszukują informacji współczuję, że muszą ich szukać w tak zasmieconym wątku.   :Confused:

----------


## QBELEK

> Obaj piszecie o radiatorze. Nie znam tematu. Czy możecie podać lnk do jakieś strony z widoczkiem na niego?


link do prostego radiatora:http://www.kominkowo.pl/?extem=lista...palin_radiator[/url]

----------


## tomek131

Osówka ,dobrze wiesz ,że nie o to chodzi.Chodzi o marketing i wciskanie ludziom czegoś ,co być może im NIE ODPOWIADA opisując to jako super system , tani w budowie, tańszy od węgla w eksploatacji i bardziej niezawodny od sam już nie wiem czego.Do tego bieganie tu z tą samą ideą od 2004 roku bezinteresownie, teraz jeszcze kiedy pojawiło się kilka negatywnych opinii użytkowników plus wątpliwości paru zainteresowanych zciąganie dla podratowania sytuacji ludzi którzy nie pisali tu od lat do tego ze słowami Papieża na ustach.Cyrk,głupota,żenada do tego bezinteresownie.Te kilka osób przeciw temu wystąpiło,nie przeciw systemowi jako takiemu.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Miałem nie pisać, ale kolejny raz pisze się tu o mnie bez szacunku i do tego bzdury.
Widzę, że miały być wesołe święta, a na tym wątku forum niestety są "bardzo wesołe". Znów Ci którzy mają za dużo czasu snują bezsensowne domysły, co to nie zrobił Piotr O. Ci którzy wiedzą jeszcze mniej, sfrustrowani, pewnie po kolejnym browarze, mając jakieś olśnienia obnażają swoje oblicze (już nie tylko w wątku "trunkowym") mając pretensje nawet o myśli Jana Pawła II skłaniające do odkrywania prawdziwego sensu życia, przebaczenia, braterskiej solidarności...
Smutny to obraz kilku mających własne problemy osób, które w ten sposób odreagowują w publicznym miejscu, który czytają setki, tysiące ludzi.
Dla mnie w takie dni to szczególnie smutne, bo moją osobą niektórzy "upiększają" sobie swoje obraźliwe listy. Myślę, że dla nikogo nie jest to miłe.

Dla jasności, by zakończyć te durnowate domysły, do mądrego podsumowania Osówki oraz wypowiedzi Leszka i Avatara25, dziękując im za podzielenie się swoimi doświadczeniami, dodam *że napisałem do nich przede wszystkim życzenia świąteczne*. A że znamy się z tego forum, więc cieszę się, że tu zajrzeli dla dobra tych, którzy takich konkretnych  informacji tu szukają. 
Jak słusznie stwierdził Qbelek każdy może napisać do osób, które zna, by podzieliły się swoimi doświadczeniami związanymi z L.

Aby nie było wątpliwości - żadnego rozdwojenia jaźni nie było, więc to tylko znów niepotrzebne "zaśmiecanie forum spamem i powtarzanie non-stop "rewelacji"" - cytat z Moderatora.

Mimo wszystko życzę wszystkim miłego wieczoru świątecznego.

----------


## coffee

Ciężko przebrnąć ostatnio przez posty w tym wątku. 
Co do CWU, to my postawilismy w pom. gosp. przy garażu taką "lodówkę" Hoval http://www.hoval.pl/PRODUKTDETAIL.HT...NAVID=PRODUKTE
Faktycznie miejsca zajmuje tyle co lodówka   :smile:   Jak działa okaże się za ok. 2 tygodnie.

----------


## anna2504

> Ciężko przebrnąć ostatnio przez posty w tym wątku. 
> Co do CWU, to my postawilismy w pom. gosp. przy garażu taką "lodówkę" Hoval http://www.hoval.pl/PRODUKTDETAIL.HT...NAVID=PRODUKTE
> Faktycznie miejsca zajmuje tyle co lodówka    Jak działa okaże się za ok. 2 tygodnie.



Witaj coffee,
proszę podziel się w przyszłości uwagami co do tego urządzenia. Jaka cena jest tego urządzenia, oczywiście z montażem. Ja jestem na etapie wyboru i jak na razie zastanawiałam się nad taką pompą Logafix WPT 300M (Buderus).
Czy na tym forum jest ktoś kto korzysta z któregoś urządzenia do CWU i mógłby się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami?
Pozdrawiam świątecznie,
Anna

----------


## MARTINA1

W poście powyżej z 24 grudnia g.10 40  dokleiłam  dziś do wypowiedzi swoją korespondencję ...z moderatorem wątku - polecam .A dotyczy tego......
cytat z P.O.:

Aby nie było wątpliwości - żadnego rozdwojenia jaźni nie było, więc to tylko znów niepotrzebne "zaśmiecanie forum spamem i powtarzanie non-stop "rewelacji"" - cytat z Moderatora.

----------


## Osówka

> Osówka ,dobrze wiesz ,że nie o to chodzi.Chodzi o marketing i wciskanie ludziom czegoś ,co być może im NIE ODPOWIADA opisując to jako super system , tani w budowie, tańszy od węgla w eksploatacji i bardziej niezawodny od sam już nie wiem czego.


I tu się mylisz - ja nie wiem o co chodzi i w sumie mało mnie to interesuje o co Wam chodzi.    :Evil:  Myślałam, że o system ogrzewania domu, ale wygląda na to, że nie. 
Wisi mi czy zrobicie sobie Legalet czy nie. Ja go  mam i jestem zadowolona - a Wasze problemy czy wojenki z Piotrem mnie nie interesują. 

Piotrze O.  - nie wiem czy tu jeszcze będę zgalądać, ale cieszę się, ze wybrałam ten system ogrzewania domu. I mimo fatalej tu atmosfery pozdrawiam Cię i Twoją rodzinę.   :Smile:

----------


## Browar

> Ja widzę że tylko Piotr O. stara się by wypowiadali się użytkownicy tego systemu grzewczego. Browar jesli jestes taki mądry to weź sie do roboty i poszukaj innych najlepiej negatywnie nastawionych do tego systemu ale - UŻYTKOWNIKÓW i namów ich do udzielenia się na forum. Mogą to być ludzie, którzy już sie udzielali w w przeszłości w tym temacie ale po zrealizowaniu swoich inwestycji zaprzestali.
> 
> Ostatnio sam też niewiele dodajesz prócz ganiania innych i podawaniu info o reakcjach swojego organizmu...


Widzisz QBELEK, tu nie chodzi o to żeby szukac "negatywnie nastawionych" do systemu L. Nie zależy mi na tym żeby ktoś pisał że L jest do d... bo nie jest. Sam mam L., które jak nieiwiele osób z tego wątku, grzeję z pieca gazowego i jak na razie sobie chwalę... Czytam z ciekawością wypowiedzi osób takich jak Lakusz, mariusz, a nawet czasem MCB  :wink:  ale nie cierpię pseudomarketingowych wywodów i działań... Fajnie że Osówka, Awatar i Leszek są zadowoleni ze swojej inwestycji - można już o tym było w tym wątku przeczytać, więc po co pisac to samo 2 razy?   :Roll:   Nie wiesz? To ja Ci odpowiem... Po dłuższym czasie nieobecności  w wątku pojawiła się Essa - jedna z tych użytkowników L,  która tak jak ja śmiała kiedyś wytknąć błędy L. i została zbesztana przez Piotrusia. Nie mógł już w kółko jechać po tomku i Matinie że "nie są użytkownikami" i się nie znaja więc postanowił zaprosić tych którzy byli "zadowoleni". I nie ważne że nie mają nic nowego do powiedzenia, nie ważne że niektórzy skopiowali swoje stare wypowiedzi, ważne że znowu jest cacy, i  że jak ktoś nowy tu zajrzy i nie będzie miał na tyle cierpliwości żeby czytać ten wątek od początku, to zobaczy tylko pełen entuzjazm użytkowników!   :Confused:   Potem jeszcze sobie poczyta cytaty z JPII, którymi nasz Piotruś niczym ojciec dajrektor dorabia sobie autorytetu jako jedyny, świątobliwy, prawdomówny kwiatuszek św. Franciszka.    :Confused:  

I jeszcze raz Osówka... nie podważam Twojej wiarygodności dlateogo "że nie krytykujesz". Piszesz że nie masz nowych doświadczeń, nie śledzisz termostatów, nie mierzysz temperatur nie masz nic do dodania i gitara! Czyli w sumie z Twojej wypowiedzi wynika ze wątek Cię nie interesuje tylko cię Piotruś poprosił...   :Wink2:   Poprosił bo ma widac cele do wykonania   :Lol:   koniec roku się zbliża a tu  by było forumowe "zamknięcie na misus"   :Roll:   No to się odgrzebało kilku starych dobrych klientów i odgrzewamy!   :cool:  Każdu machnie po dwa posty, skopiuje swoje stare wypowiedzi i następna "reaktywacja" na koniec 2010.   :Wink2:  

Eh... aż ręce opadają, a jedyny argument Piotrusia wobec moich wypowiedzi to to że pisze "po browarze"   :Lol:   Ja po 10 browarach dorgi Piotrusiu mam więcej oleum w głowie niż ty na trzeźwo... Buźka   :smile:  A na szacunek to trzeba zasłużyć  - nie wystarczy być po 50 -tce, postawić kurnik w technologi L +P, zacytować JPII i siać marketingu na forum...

ps. 

ale się rozpisałem   :Wink2:   NAstępny post będzie merytoryczny chyba  ze znów mnie coś wytrąci z równowagi   :Wink2:   Dostałem rachuna za gaz więc jak wszystko poprzeliczam to  napiszę dla tych "gazowych" legalttowców jakie koszty są...

papa

----------


## QBELEK

Browar nie każdy jest specjalistą w jednej z  dziedzin budowlanych tak jak mariusz, jest elokwentny jak Piotr O., %trzeźwo% myślący tak jak Ty. Nie wszyscy np. znamy techniczny "bełkot" który w ustach speców brzmi jak poezja dlatego tak miło się czyta. Nie wszyscy uzywaja swoich systemów grzewczych z podlicznikami i kalkulatorem, udoskonalają to co już zostało zrobione, żyją nie tylko w swoim domu ale samym domem. 

 Komentarze (" a ty taki a owaki " )  nic nie wnoszące do dyskusji poza obsmarowywaniem samych dyskutantów a nie przedmiotu dyskusji wolałbym czytać w hydeparku. To jest moje zdanie tak jak Browarze zdaniem Twoim jest marketingowym zagraniem come back starej gwardii. O marketing można posadzić każedego, to taki tani chwyt. Prócz wyróżnionymi przez Browar, marketingowcami moga być forumowe trolle, mogą być moderatorzy, pochwałę pracy płyty grzewczej przez Browar tez można wrzucić w definicję marketingu. Bo definicji maketingu jest tyle ile nas jest...

Wracajac do dyskusji:

 Ilość ciepła uzyskanego na wymienniku kominkowym możemy zwiększać powierzchnia wymienną ponad wielkość standardową lub stosujac wymyślne radiatory na rurze spalinowej.  W taki razie jedynymi ograniczeniami, które dostrzegam są : kubatura obudowy, rezonans wymiennika, przegrzanie ogrzewanych legalettem pomieszczeń.
Proszę o sugestie

----------


## Osówka

> I jeszcze raz Osówka... nie podważam Twojej wiarygodności dlateogo "że nie krytykujesz". Piszesz że nie masz nowych doświadczeń, nie śledzisz termostatów, nie mierzysz temperatur nie masz nic do dodania i gitara! Czyli w sumie z Twojej wypowiedzi wynika ze wątek Cię nie interesuje tylko cię Piotruś poprosił...   
> papa


Nie mam nowych doświadczeń - ale przecież mogłabym  - np płyta pękła mi na pół, styropian zjadły korniki, a pod kominkiem zapadła się podłoga. Albo płyta nie dogrzewa domu, albo rachunki mam wyższe niz pensję, albo spaliły mi się po roku grzałki, odpadły wiatraczki w kanałach.   Albo odpadły mi wszytkie płytki z podłogi, a panele wybrzuszyły się. 
Zatem moja stara opinia obecnie podtrzymywana  jest tak samo cenna dla inwestorów, jak byłaby cenna opinia nowa gdybym się uskarżała. 

Chętnie pocztam Twoje posty  o ekspolatacji płyty nagrzewanej gazem, bo od niedawna mamy w osiedlu gaz. Choć ja za gazem nei tęsknię, bo mam wszytko na prąd, to gdyby była jakas kolosalna różńica w kosztach to może, może...

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie poswiatecznie i przed noworocznie  :smile: 
QBELEK
nie mam kominkowego wymiennika legalettowego, ale przy moich parametrach domku zastanawiam sie nad ewentualnym podłączeniem rury z ciepłym powietrzem z kominka do reku, jak myslisz, czy to mialoby sens? podobno trzeba zakupic odpowiednia turbinke - ten temat dosc slamazarnie niestety poznaję od jakiegos czasu. przepraszam za brak polskich liter ale mam wolną tylko jedną rękę.

----------


## QBELEK

katarzynap3

Nasz domek powstanie w technologii szkieletowej i fundament grzewczy będzie jedyną powierzchnią akumulujacą ciepło. Akumulacja w drewnianym szkielecie jest znikoma. Dlatego dążę do zrzucenia części dostępnego ciepła z kominka do fundamentu, reszta przez szybę wkładu wemituje do pomieszczenia w którym kominek bedzie usytuowany. 

Chociaż sam planuję wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperatorem tematu włączeniu kominka w system wentylacji jeszcze nie rozpracowywałem.

----------


## Bolesław_B

Nie wiem zbyt wiele na temat legalettu   :oops:    chociaż przeczytałem tutaj około 1/3 wpisów na ten temat. Jestem zainteresowany płytą z ogrzewaniem gazowym + baterie słoneczne wspomagające legalett oraz CWU + rekuperator (to takie moje marzenie)
Płyta ok. 180 m2  do ogrzania około 130 m2 + poddasze użytkowe. Co wy na to?
Szczególna prośba do Browara o opinię, gdyż jak wyczytałem masz płytę podgrzewaną "gazem".

PS. zdrowych i wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz szczęśliwego Nowego Roku dla wszystkich użytkowników legalettu   :big grin:

----------


## QBELEK

> Jestem zainteresowany płytą z ogrzewaniem gazowym + baterie słoneczne wspomagające legalett oraz CWU + rekuperator (to takie moje marzenie)


Solary wspomagajace legalett to chyba nie wypali. Za niska temperatura osiągana na panelach słonecznych w zimę. Za to wspomaganie CWU w cieplejszych porach roku jak najbardziej.

----------


## Browar

Witam,

krótkie podsumowanie pierwszego rachunku za gaz: 

*Pierwszy sezon grzewczy*:
Powierzchnia  użytkowa 214,5 m2 w tym garaż (na razie nie ogrzewany 36,5m2). Wentylacja grawitacyjna, ściany P25 +15 cm styro, dach 30 cm wełna.

Parter  - powierzchnia ogrzewana 88 m2 (LEGALETT)
Poddasze – powierzchnia ogrzewana 90 m2 (7 grzejników +podłogówka 10,8m2)
Zasobnik C.W.U - 160L

Temperatura na parterze 21’C, temperatura na poddaszu 23-24’C
Za okres od 29.09 – 23.11. (56 dni) poszło 490 m3 gazu = *451,29 PLN* + opłata abonamentowa + sieciowa stała + sieciowa zmienna = *716,26 PLN* (czyli 12,79 PLN dziennie  *31 = *396,5PLN/miesiąc*)
Dla mnie ok. choć w  następnym sezonie myślę, że będzie taniej…

ps.

Nie palę w kominku bo jeszcze nie mam.

----------


## Piotr O.

Gratuluję Browar - wg mnie przy takiej powierzchni domu za pierwszy sezon to bardzo dobry wynik. 
Oby tak dalej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## katarzynap3

> Krzys K: Nie wiem zbyt wiele na temat legalettu chociaż przeczytałem tutaj około 1/3 wpisów na ten temat. Jestem zainteresowany płytą z ogrzewaniem gazowym + baterie słoneczne wspomagające legalett oraz CWU + rekuperator (to takie moje marzenie)
> Płyta ok. 180 m2 do ogrzania około 130 m2 + poddasze użytkowe. Co wy na to?


Krzysiu, na ten temat mogę powiedzieć Ci to czego się dowiedziałam, ponieważ sama chciałam mieć takie rozwiązanie. 
Fakt u mnie było o tyle gorzej, że nie mam poddasza użytkowego, więc i grzejników tam nie potrzebowałam, a w systemie L wymienników ciepła jest raptem 6 litrów wody - tj. po 3 litry na wymiennik (u mnie są dwa). 
Jeśli będziesz miał za mało wody w obiegu, piec gazowy będzie "taktował" jak to określił jeden z instalatorów. No i jeszcze jedno - z tego co się zorientowałam przy legalecie nie opłaca się brać kotła kondensacyjnego z tego względu, że woda na wyjściu ma mieć temperaturę między 55 a 65 st. C. 
(tutaj niestety były dwie diametralnie różne opinie i każdy fachowiec popierał swoją, mnie przekonało wyliczenie, że kondensat zwracałby się dużo dłużej niż wynosi jego żywotność, a na dokładkę przy mrozach poniżej 10 st. C zużywa więcej gazu niż normalny kocioł z otwarta komorą spalania - ale te "niusy" są od techników i sprzedających i montujących - więc trudno powiedzieć gdzie leży prawda   :Wink2:  )
W moim projekcie technicznym legalettu podkreślono, że powinnam mieć oprócz zbiornika na CWU jeszcze zbiornik akumulacyjny pojemności 250 l - więc podejrzewam, że taką pojemność powinno mieć CO. Przy czym moja płyta ma powierzchnię 167m2, a użytkowej około 140m2.
Jak widać przed budującymi wyzwania są wielkie - my poszliśmy na łatwiznę - po prostu zamieniliśmy wymienniki na agregaty - no i elektrownia jest z tego powodu najbardziej zadowolona   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam i życzę pomyslnych wyborów i zadowolenia z nich   :big tongue:

----------


## tomek131

To oznacza,że w/g instalatorów legalett nie nadaje się do zasilania gazem???

----------


## MCB

> Napisał MCB
> 
> Ja mam zasobnik 750l bezciśnieniowy.
> Woda będzie grzana przepływowo.
> 
> http://kotly.com/product_info.php?cP...35cc70db9ef144
> 
> MCB
> 
> ...


Zbiornik grzany bezpośrednio prądem - dwa otwory na grzałki. Planuję grzałkę 14kW i drugą ???kW.
Do tego solar poprzez jedną wężownicę. 
C.w.u. grzana przepływowo. Woda w zasobniku wlana raz. Ewentualne dolewki i oczywiście kompensacja objętościowa.

MCB

----------


## Browar

> Krzys K: Nie wiem zbyt wiele na temat legalettu chociaż przeczytałem tutaj około 1/3 wpisów na ten temat. Jestem zainteresowany płytą z ogrzewaniem gazowym + baterie słoneczne wspomagające legalett oraz CWU + rekuperator (to takie moje marzenie)
> Płyta ok. 180 m2 do ogrzania około 130 m2 + poddasze użytkowe. Co wy na to?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Krzysiu, na ten temat mogę powiedzieć Ci to czego się dowiedziałam, ponieważ sama chciałam mieć takie rozwiązanie. 
> Fakt u mnie było o tyle gorzej, że nie mam poddasza użytkowego, więc i grzejników tam nie potrzebowałam, a w systemie L wymienników ciepła jest raptem 6 litrów wody - tj. po 3 litry na wymiennik (u mnie są dwa). 
> Jeśli będziesz miał za mało wody w obiegu, piec gazowy będzie "taktował" jak to określił jeden z instalatorów. No i jeszcze jedno - z tego co się zorientowałam przy legalecie nie opłaca się brać kotła kondensacyjnego z tego względu, że woda na wyjściu ma mieć temperaturę między 55 a 65 st. C. 
> (tutaj niestety były dwie diametralnie różne opinie i każdy fachowiec popierał swoją, mnie przekonało wyliczenie, że kondensat zwracałby się dużo dłużej niż wynosi jego żywotność, a na dokładkę przy mrozach poniżej 10 st. C zużywa więcej gazu niż normalny kocioł z otwarta komorą spalania - ale te "niusy" są od techników i sprzedających i montujących - więc trudno powiedzieć gdzie leży prawda   )
> ...


Zgadzam się z powyższym ale nie do końca. Sam legalett można ogrzewać jak najbardziej z pieca kondensacyjnego. Jeżeli nie ma innej instalacji typu grzejniki na poddaszu to wystarczy j.w. bufor w postaci zbiornika. Biorac pod uwagę że ten sam piec może ogrzewać też CWU to (zwłaszcza przy większej rodzince) koszty pieca zwrócą się szybciej. Jeżeli chodzi o większe domki z poddaszem użytkowym, na którym są grzejniki, podłogówki itp... a tylko na dole legalett, to nawet nie wyobrażam sobie grzania całego domu  +CWU prądem. Jeżeli tylko jest możliwość podłączenia się do sieci gazowej uważam że piec w takim wypadku jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem. Mnie  do gazu dodatkowo przekonały częste w mojej okolicy przerwy w dostawie prądu spowodowane rozmaitymi "awariami" zwłaszcza w okresie jesienno  - ziomowym  - najdłuższa trwała nieco ponad 8 godzin!  :Confused:  

Wiem że niektórzy grzeją L nawet piecem na ekogroszek ale u mnie w MPZP piece na paliwo stałe sa "zabronone".

Mam piec kondensacyjny i sprawdza się świetnie - na maksa grzeje tylko wtedy gdy zasila L.lub CWU, potem temperatura pieca sie zminiejsza i sobie "kondensuje" grzejąc górę.

Z nowości to wreszcie nagrzałem płytę   :smile:   Tak się zawziąłem że przez 5 dni nagrzałem dół do 25'C!   :Lol:  (przy temperaturze zewnętrznej od -2 do -7).

----------


## tomek131

Ale ja planuje parterówkę bez poddasza.Co wtedy z Legalett na gaz?

----------


## Bolesław_B

katarzynap3 i Browar bardzo dziękuję za podpowiedzi, być może ktoś jeszcze dołoży swoje dwa grosze i moja wiedza będzie w ten sposób jeszcze bogatsza.
Pozdrawiam na Nowy Rok   :big grin:

----------


## Browar

> Ale ja planuje parterówkę bez poddasza.Co wtedy z Legalett na gaz?


  :Confused:  Koledze polecam zaopatrzyć się czym prędzej w poniższą pozycję:

http://kursy-jezykowe.nextshop.pl/e-...niem_p2501.xml

----------


## Osówka

> Nie wiem zbyt wiele na temat legalettu     chociaż przeczytałem tutaj około 1/3 wpisów na ten temat. Jestem zainteresowany płytą z ogrzewaniem gazowym + baterie słoneczne wspomagające legalett oraz CWU + rekuperator (to takie moje marzenie)
> Płyta ok. 180 m2  do ogrzania około 130 m2 + poddasze użytkowe. Co wy na to?


Baterie słoneczne - czyli dające prąd? Czy myślisz może o kolektorach słonecznych podgrzewających CWU?

Ja mam kolektory, ale nie takie najnowsze cuda techniki tylko prawie 6 letnie, płaskie. One grzeją CWU głównie od kwietnia do wrzesnia, zatem w okresie, kiedy nie ogrzewam płyty. Czyli nie da się ich wprzęgnąć w ogrzewanie domu, ale jeśli zainwestujesz w super kolektory działające też zimą (nie wiem ile takie kosztują)  - to pewnie się da nimi wspomóc ogrzewanie. Tylko nie wiem jak z wynikiem finansowym,  być może będziesz miał tylko satysfakcję proekologiczną a ekonomicznej nie.   :Wink2:  Jak drogie są obecnie dobre kolektory?

Kwestię rekuperatora też będę niedługo rozgryzać, bo miałam go w planach, choć do dziś niezrealizowany (właściwie zrealizowany częściowo - anemostaty są). Tak się właśnie zastanowiłam ile ciepła ucieka mi przez te wszytkie anemostaty prowadzące na nieogrzewane poddasze   :oops:  .

----------


## Bolesław_B

Dokładnych cen jeszcze nie znam bo nie rozmawiałem ze sprzedającymi a cała reszta podaje różne ceny. Ale nie będzie tanio i to jest pewnik. Ceny ze słyszenia: rekuperator 8000-15000 tysięcy, cały system grzewczy z solarami 30000 do nawet 50000, czyli jest duża rozbieżność w cenach i tak właściwie nie mam żadnej pewności ile to może kosztować.

----------


## Browar

> Dokładnych cen jeszcze nie znam bo nie rozmawiałem ze sprzedającymi a cała reszta podaje różne ceny. Ale nie będzie tanio i to jest pewnik. Ceny ze słyszenia: rekuperator 8000-15000 tysięcy, cały system grzewczy z solarami 30000 do nawet 50000, czyli jest dużo rozbieżność w cenach i tak właściwie nie mam żadnej pewności ile to może kosztować.


Człowieku, daj sobie sposób z solarami... w naszej strefie klimatycznej koszt solarów będzie Ci się zwracał dłużej niż pociągniesz   :Wink2:   Choć źle Ci nie życzę!

ps.

zaraz mnie zlinczują sprzedawcy solarów   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   A ja i tak uważam że do czasu aż cena tego systemu nie spadnie do poziomu ze każdy będzie mógł je założyć to będzie nie opłacalne... na dziień dzisiejszy to jak wmurować w ścianę meteoryt żeby mieć lepszy przepływ energii   :Wink2:  Choć znam takiego co sobie wmurował   :ohmy:

----------


## Bolesław_B

W niemczech rodzina ma solary Buderusa od 2007 roku i sobie chwalą,cena 13500 euro. Tylko że energia elektryczna jest u nich dwa razy droższa niż u nas, 20 centów za kwh. Jak na razie to jestem jeszcze w sferze marzeń, do budowy jest jeszcze trochę czasu więc pytam i pytam.
PS. U nas w ciągu 5 lat energia również może podrożeć do poziomu niemieckiego i wtedy wszelkie inwestycje zwrócą sie znacznie szybciej. A znając nasz kraj cena będzie nawet wyższa od niemieckiej.
Ale to jest tylko moja opinia.   :big grin:

----------


## Piotr O.

Niech w Nowym Roku świat będzie dla Was pełen ciepła,
radości i przyjaciół,
a w Waszym domu niech nigdy nie zabraknie
miłości i zrozumienia.
Szczęśliwego 2010 r.

----------


## lakusz

> Witajcie poswiatecznie i przed noworocznie 
> QBELEK
> nie mam kominkowego wymiennika legalettowego, ale przy moich parametrach domku zastanawiam sie nad ewentualnym podłączeniem rury z ciepłym powietrzem z kominka do reku, jak myslisz, czy to mialoby sens? podobno trzeba zakupic odpowiednia turbinke - ten temat dosc slamazarnie niestety poznaję od jakiegos czasu. przepraszam za brak polskich liter ale mam wolną tylko jedną rękę.


też przymierzam się do tego tematu, jednak narazie brak czasu... poszukaj na forum wypowiedzi adama_mk lub poczytaj w wątku http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-ciepl...60908-6300.htm tam były rozważane takie pomysły.

----------


## rrudy_63

Kiedyś wymyśliłem podobny system grzewczy do (nie znałem tego systemu)Legalettu. - System dla lubiących domy z piwnicą  - po prostu podwiesić sufit styropianowy pod strop monolityczny (między piwnicą a parterem) i odpowiednio ukkształtować kanały - zwykłe przegrody/ kanały np OSB, blacha  kształtując kanały pod sufitem o wymiarach przykładowo 5cm * 80 cm. Styropianu gdzieś 10 cm co da przenikanie ciepła do góry - strop- ok. 5W/m2K i do dołu 0,4 W/m2K. 
Pionowe kominy do góry do wykorzystania ciepła z kominka a nawet z odpowiedniego dachu (blacha na południe wrzesień, październik, marzec, kwiecień, latem)
Zalety:
1.Strop monolityczny robiony zwyczajnie
2.Podwieszenie też chyba do zrobienia przez każdego
3.Wentylatory/centrala w piwnicy - łatwy dostęp, wytłumienie dźwięku
4. Szerokie kanały - gorące powietrze ucieka do góry oddając optymalnie ciepło - chyba lepiej i pełniej oddają ciepło do stropu (pracuje cała powierzchnia
5. Straty ciepła kontrolowane (piwnica też trochę musi się grzać)
6.Kumulacja ciepła jeszcze większa niż w legallecie (brak pustych wypełnień)
7. Możliwość naprawy/zmiany koncepcji - oczywiście to jest kłopotliwe, ale np przed wykończeniem styropianu (może jakiejś innej pianki) można sprawdzić działanie i dokonać korekt np kanałów. Sądzę że w Legallecie to niemożliwe
8.Z izolacją cieplną nic się nie dzieje - pod kontrolą

Oczywiście też mogą być wady
1.Nie każdy lubi piwnicę - osobne zagadnienie
2.Regulacja temperatury z jeszcze większą stałą czasową niż w Legallecie
3.Odpowiednie uszczelnienie przegród w kanałach (ale baez przesady)
4.?
5.?

Sposób wykonania może się wydawać bardziej pracochłonny niż w Legallecie lecz praktycznie jest znacznie prostszy tylko nieznacznie podnosząc koszt budowy i ewntualnie można poprawić mankamenty

Robert Rudnik

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Robercie
_Kiedyś wymyśliłem podobny system grzewczy do (nie znałem tego systemu)Legalettu._ 
I jak - co z tego ciekawego pomysłu wynikło? Urodziło się coś?  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam, szczęśliwego 2010 r.

----------


## rrudy_63

Już niestety wybudowałem dom i prawie jak kaźdy myślę o jakimś doskonałym modelu do naszego klimatu - tak zrodziła się ta koncepcja. Robiłem to (wymyślałem) też  z myślą  o tanim odzysku ciepła solarnego. Zwracam uwagę że w okresach przejściowych wrzesień, październik, marzec, kwiecień, maj - dach może nagrzewać się do ponad 40 C, szacuję że możnaby np odzyskiwać ok. np 15 - 30 kWh dziennie ciepła z dachu (70 m2) dodatkowo przy użyciu jedynie wentylatorów (gdzieś ponad 1000m3/h) co i tak dawałoby niezłą dźwignię cieplną.  No i kominek...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Rozumiem. Dzięki za info. 
Na dziś testuję nowy wymiennik ciepła w kominku współpracujący z Legalett. Działa obiecująco. Solary planuję... jak wygram w totolotka  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Dars

> Napisał MCB
> 
> A tak w ogóle to napiszcie co to za dom. Czy "zwykły-normalnie-mieszkalny" czy taki "targowo-wystawowy".
> 
> 
> Tak, jest to taki "targowo-wystawowy". Stoi na parkingu obok M1 w Zabrzu.
> Jest dokładnie tak jak piszesz, czyli część wylewki (płyty) jest zastąpiona płytą szklaną. żeby można było sobie popatrzeć co tam jest.
> 
> Jestem z Zabrza, więc jak coś, to mogę tam podjechać i zapytać się czy to atrapa?


Trochę mi zeszło (święta, sylwester, itd...), ale w końcu byłem zapytać się w domu modelowym, czy ten Legalet w nim to atrapa i okazuje się, że nie.

A na moje pytanie "dlaczego przy Legalecie palą również w kominku?" padła odpowiedź, że już mieli dość tłumaczenia klientom zwiedzającym, że ten kominek to nie atrapa.

----------


## katarzynap3

lakusz
no i już wiem, wg opinii pana Dariusza z firmy produkującej mój reku (Nikol) nie można bezpośrednio podłączyć powietrza z kominka do centrali ze względu na brak gwarancji, że owa temperatura nie będzie powyżej 50 st. C, a silikony wewnątrz centrali mają tylko taką wytrzymałość, no i rury flexi od wentylacji też nie są "żaroodporne"   :Roll:  
Po prostu są to dwie różne kwestie - wentylacja i ogrzewanie powietrzem z kominka. 
Natomiast uważam, że przy reku i akurat naszym projekcie domu, przy tych konkretnych warunkach jakoś nie odczuwam potrzeby dodatkowych instalacji, bo powietrze z kominka ładnie się rozchodzi. 
Tomku, nie jest prawdą, że do legalettu nie ma kotła - po prostu trzeba mieć tego świadomość i odpowiednio wcześniej zaprojektować kotłownię.

----------


## waski77

witam wszystkich użytkowników Legalletu.
dzisiaj otrzytmałem rachunek za pierwszy pełny rok użytkowania domu z tym wynalazkiem ( okres od 15.12.2008 - 14.12.2009 )
mam dom 115 mkw ( z poddaszem użytkowym ) z chyba rzadkim rozwiązaniem Legallet na dole i u góry. w domu mam wszystko na prąd - nie ma żadnego innego źródła. kominek odpalam sporadycznie - średnio raz w tygodniu.
jestem na tyle zaskoczony rachunkiem, ze aż nie chce mi się wierzyć!!! rachunek opiewa na kwotę 3134 zł brutto co daje 260 zł /miesiąc.

zastanawiam sie czy wszyscy macie podobne rachunki czy w energetyce się ,,machnęli" przy naliczaniu?  czy moze ktoś się pochwalić?

----------


## lucjanmarek

Jeżeli to nie jest kłopot to czy może obserwowałeś rozkład temperatur w poszczególnych strefach/pomieszczeniach?
A garaż? Jeżeli go masz to czy też jest ogrzewany L?

----------


## waski77

ogólnie wygląda to tak 
- w salonie ustawione na 22 stopnie i grzeje tylko gdy nas nie ma w domu - jak tylko coś się zacznie robić to się wyłącza
- w łazience grzeje częściej ale łazienka ma dłuższą ścianę granicząca z garażem który nie jest ogrzewany ( ściana jest dodatkowo docieplona od garażu styropianem 10 cm )
- na poddaszu w pokojach mam ustawione na 21,5 stopnia i tak jak w salonie grzeje przede wszystkim nad ranem oraz podczas naszej nieobecności.
- w łazience niestety idzie często - kwestia lepszego docieplenia sufitu, a 3/5 to skos dachu ( do wykonania na wiosnę wtedy powinno byc lepiej )

----------


## Piotr O.

Gratuluje Wąski77! Załamałeś mnie.  :smile:  To lepiej jak u mnie!  :big grin: 
_jestem na tyle zaskoczony rachunkiem, ze aż nie chce mi się wierzyć!!! rachunek opiewa na kwotę 3134 zł brutto co daje 260 zł /miesiąc.
zastanawiam sie czy wszyscy macie podobne rachunki czy w energetyce się ,,machnęli" przy naliczaniu? czy moze ktoś się pochwalić?_

Pytasz jak jest u innych czyli nie miałeś czasu poczytać. U innych jest podobnie. 
U mnie jest kwoty na przestrzeni 6 lat w przedziale 250-300 zł zależnie od surowości zimy. Tylko ja mam dom mniejszy (95 m2) i bez poddasza użytkowego. Ty  masz dom większy (115 m2) i do tego z poddaszem też na Legalett, i do tego wszystko elektryczne.  :smile: 
Napisz jednak jak liczyłeś tę kwotę. Przeliczyłem i wygląda na to, że kwotę podzieliłeś przez 12, a sezon zimowego grzania liczy się zwykle na miesiące X-IV czyli nie 12 tylko 7 miesięcy. 
Policzmy więc:  roczna opłata 3134 zł : 7 = 447.7 zł/miesiąc. To też bardzo dobry wynik!
Jaka część z tego przypada na inne urządzenia elektryczne? 
U mnie w poprzednich latach było to kwota w granicach 100-150 zł. W tym roku dojdzie zmywarka i garaż.
Napisz też nam jakie masz ściany, ocieplenie domu?
Jaką masz powierzchnię na dole do ogrzania?

Jeszcze raz gratuluję. Twoje dane, podobnie jak ostatnie dane Browara, to doskonała noworoczna wiadomość - zwłaszcza dla sceptyków i niedowiarków, co do skuteczności gazowego i elektrycznego Legalett.
Jestem przekonany, że za rok powinno być lepiej, bo pierwszy sezon, to jeszcze suszenie domu...
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS A jakby się w energetyce "machnęli", to i tak się upomną.

----------


## MCB

Z tą skutecznością L. to bym nie przesadzał. Sam system jako taki oszczędności nie daje.
Już wyjaśniam nieporozumienie.
Oszczędności eksploatacyjne (!) może dać:

1. Izolcja - brak mostków - brak nieizolowanych ścian fundamentowych.
2. Nieco niższa temperatura niż w tradycyjnej podłogówce.

L. w swoich reklamach pisze o oszczędnościach, ale porównuje tak naprawdę systemy grzejnikowe z podłogowymi. Tutaj rzeczywiście jest różnica spowodowana innym rozkładem temperatur - można mniej grzać a komfort większy.

Pozwolę sobie zacytować odpowiednie wpisy ze strony L.

1. "Ekonomiczność - Dzięki zastosowaniu systemu LEGALETT, koszty eksploatacji dla użytkownika są niższe. Izolacja cieplna i prawidłowy rozkład temperatury pozwala na obniżenie temperatury pomieszczeń o 2-3C bez utraty komfortu cieplnego."

2. "Ekonomiczność - Ponieważ źródło ciepła znajduje się w płycie eliminuje się przy okazji straty wynikające z wyprodukowania i przesyłania ciepła."

3. "Ekonomiczność - W przypadku zastosowania nagrzewnic elektrycznych i zasilanie ich prądem dwutaryfowym, istnieje możliwość dalszych oszczędności. Pochodzą one z zastosowania nocnej taryfy, tańszej o 1/3 od taryfy dziennej. Dzięki zdolności akumulowania ciepła w płycie w nocy, otrzymujemy tańszą energię cieplną w ciągu dnia."

Jak widać pkt 1 wykazuje zalety izolacji systemu L. oraz rozkładu temperatur typowego dla każdej (!) podłogówki.
Punkt 3 dotyczy każdego, a więc nie tylko L, systemu opierającego się na energii elektrycznej z możliwością akumulacji.


Inna sprawa to oszczędności na etapie inwestycji. Są lub nie to zależy od konkretnego projektu i warunków przyłączy.

MCB

----------


## waski77

zgadza się - podzieliłem tylko rachunek przez 12.
dzielenie przez 7 miesięcy na pewno nie jest dokładne bo przez pozostałe miesiące używam: podgrzewacza wody na łazienki, podgrzewacza wody na kuchnię, płyty kuchennej i piekarnika, dużo pralki ( małe dziecko ), mikrofalę, lodówkę, kompa, tv, często karcher, itd. wszystko mam na prąd.
najwieksze odbiorniki to podgrzewacze wody i kuchnia. czy na to wystarczy 100 zł/ miesiąc - wątpię.
chcę w tym roku zrobic odczyty licznika co miesiąc - jak mi się to uda to za rok będe mógł się podzielić dokładnym zużyciem prądu w poszczególnych miesiącach.
co do samego domu to żadna rewelacja to nie jest - ściany z bloczków 24 cm + 10 cm styrop. ( wykonawcy płyt - pref-bud z Mysłowic - stwierdzili że to wystarczy i chyba mieli rację )
dół to około 55mkw, góra niespełna 60 mkw

----------


## MCB

Dla zainteresowanych temperatury powierzchni płyty:

Grzanie[*] w godzinach 22-06 oraz 13-15

2009-12-28
22:02:27,13.50*
23:01:24,13.50*

2009-12-29
00:00:23,13.50*
01:02:06,13.70*
02:01:07,14.00*
03:00:08,14.50*
04:01:50,15.00*
05:00:51,15.50*
06:02:33,15.50
07:01:36,16.00
08:00:36,16.00
09:02:19,16.00
10:01:20,16.00
11:00:22,16.00
12:02:00,16.00
13:00:54,15.50*
14:02:28,15.50*
15:01:23,15.50
16:00:17,16.00
17:01:52,16.00
18:00:47,16.00
19:02:21,15.80
20:01:16,15.50
21:00:10,15.50
22:01:46,15.50*
23:00:40,15.50*

2009-12-30
00:02:15,15.50*
01:01:17,15.50*
02:00:19,16.00*
03:02:02,16.10*
04:01:03,16.50*
05:00:04,17.00*
06:01:46,17.20
07:00:48,17.50

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

_...dół to około 55mkw, góra niespełna 60 mkw_
Dzięki Waski77 za dodatkowe informacje. Ciepło idzie w górę i na tym wygrywasz w stosunku do moich 95 m2 tylko w parterze. 

_co do samego domu to żadna rewelacja to nie jest - ściany z bloczków 24 cm + 10 cm styrop._
Tu też na plus u Ciebie, bo u mnie ściany (keramzytowe z Praefa) 15 cm + 12 cm styropianu.

_czy na to wystarczy 100 zł/ miesiąc - wątpię._ 
Też myślę, że więcej niż 100 zł, bo ja nie mam płyty kuchennej (gaz z butli), mikrofali, podgrzewaczy (bojler 120 l), karchera. To oznaczać może u Ciebie:
450 zł - 150 zł = 300 zł/miesiąc

MCB - nie zrozumiałem, co masz na myśli pisząc: _Z tą skutecznością L. to bym nie przesadzał. Sam system jako taki oszczędności nie daje._  i przytaczając informacje ze stron L., z którymi się zgadzam.
Używając słowa skuteczność - jak widać z Twojego listu nieprecyzyjnie - miałem jedynie na myśli opinie tych, którzy nie wierzą w dane o kosztach eksploatacji L. podawane przeze mnie i wielu innych. Nie miałem natomiast na myśli oszczędności i porównania np. z podłogówką.
_Tutaj rzeczywiście jest różnica spowodowana innym rozkładem temperatur - można mniej grzać a komfort większy._ 
Tak i to jest zaletą L. - o czym pisali niedawno m.in. Leszek, Avatar i Osówka - przy temp. w granicach 19-21 st. jest komfort, który przy tradycyjnych grzejnikach występuje w temp. wyższych.
Dzięki za dokładne dane z przypodłogowych odczytów komputerowych.  :smile: 
Najlepszego w NY 2010 r.

----------


## MCB

Chodzi mi o to, że osoby tak naprawdę analizując koszty eksploatacji trzeba na system patrzyć jak na podłogówkę. Praw fizyki się nie przeskoczy. Każdy dom ma swoje zapotrzebowanie na energię w celu utrzymania zadanej temperatury w pomieszczeniach. Ile tej energii potrzeba można wyliczyć posługując się np. programem OZC. W zależności od konstrukcji budynku i dodatkowych instalacji (np. rekuperacja) konkretny dom potrzebuje taką a nie inną ilość energii.
Znając tę ilość i koszt można wyliczyć ile zapłacimy.

Jeżeli mamy dwa domy o tej samej powierzchni, każdy o parametrach np. 30w/m2 i oba ogrzewamy prądem w tej samej cenie to niezależnie od tego czy jest to L. czy "zwykła" podłogówka zapłacimy tyle samo. 

Różnica na korzyść L. może tu wystąpić tylko w przypadku gdy system "zwykły" mający mniejszą akumulacyjność nie będzie w stanie zmagazynować odpowiedniej ilości energii w tańszej taryfie. W dobrze ocieplonym domu taki system jest jednak w stanie zmagazynować odpowiednią ilość ciepła w buforze wodnym.

Sam L. jako system może (lecz nie musi) okazać się rozwiązaniem tańszym w budowie i wygodnym w eksploatacji. Jednakże specjalnych dodatkowych zysków energetycznych nie daje. Tutaj bezkonkurencyjna jest PC.
Co do opłacalności eksploatacji prąd vs gaz to jakiś czas temu zamieściłem tutaj wyliczenia. Nadspodziewanie korzystne dla prądu. Jak do tej pory nikt tego nie podważył. Mam nadzieję, że są poprawne  :smile: 


MCB

----------


## andreoo

Witam serdecznie,
jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum, i pewnie jak zwykle znajdą się osoby, którym przeszkadza, że nie jestem wszystkowiedzący, zadam więc parę pytań do tych którym to nie przeszkadza,
chcemy z żoną wybudować dom wg projektu
http://www.budujdom.pl/TK4-90.html
nie chcemy żadnego poddasza wyłącznie parter,
osobiście jestem zachwycony legalettem ale jak zawsze są wątpliwości
1 czy nie jest to za duży metraż na legalett, chodzi mi w szczególności o koszty początkowe takiej inwestycji i to, że jeśli dobrze kombinuje to im większa powierzchnia to tym większy koszt wykonania, a tym samym większa różnica w porównaniu z wykonaniem konwencjonalnej instalacji (cena pieca i grzejników aż tak nie wzrasta)
2 jaką mniej więcej przyjąć powierzchnię dla legalettu, dla powyższego projektu, przy założeniu, że garaż ma być nie ogrzewany i zastanawiam się nad ogrzewaniem pomieszczenia gospodarczego,
3 czy dobrze kombinuję, że robiąc legalett w oparciu o agregat na prąd z kominkiem, odpada mi koszt zrobienia instalacji CO, oraz posadzek a dodatkowo mam izolowany fundament
4 ponieważ moja zona jest niedowiarkiem doradźcie proszę jak ją przekonać jeśli sam będę przekonany
to tyle na pierwszy post w tym temacie, na pewno będzie więcej bo dopiero zaczynamy

----------


## MCB

> 1 czy nie jest to za duży metraż na legalett, chodzi mi w szczególności o koszty początkowe takiej inwestycji i to, że jeśli dobrze kombinuje to im większa powierzchnia to tym większy koszt wykonania, a tym samym większa różnica w porównaniu z wykonaniem konwencjonalnej instalacji (cena pieca i grzejników aż tak nie wzrasta)


Musisz wyliczyć ile będzie Cię kosztował tradycyjny fundament.
W rozległym domu parterowym będzie droższy niż w piętrówce.
Uwzględnij też koszt prac ziemnych (usunięcie humusu, wykopy, nawiezienie ziemi w gotowy fundament itp.).





> 2 jaką mniej więcej przyjąć powierzchnię dla legalettu, dla powyższego projektu, przy założeniu, że garaż ma być nie ogrzewany i zastanawiam się nad ogrzewaniem pomieszczenia gospodarczego,


Jeżeli nie chcesz ogrzewać garażu to zastanów się czy w przypadku płyty nie trzeba odizolować płyty pod garażem od płyty pod domem.




> 3 czy dobrze kombinuję, że robiąc legalett w oparciu o agregat na prąd z kominkiem, odpada mi koszt zrobienia instalacji CO, oraz posadzek a dodatkowo mam izolowany fundament


Tak. Dotyczy to każdej wersji L.
Weź pod uwagę, że każdy agregat L. ma od 1 do 4 obwodów.
Z tego co wiem to wymiennik kominkowy jest wpinany tylko w 1 obwód.
Ma też ograniczoną moc. W Twoim projekcie w związku z lokalizacja kominka na ścianie zewnętrznej może być problem z doprowadzeniem więcej niż 1-2 obwodów do kominka.

Mam uwagę do projektu. Zastanów się nad tym czy chcesz dwustronny kominek. Wg mnie nie będziesz używał zewnętrznego a komin wychłodzi dom.

Ja kominek bym dał tam gdzie telewizor. Zastosował bym piecokominek z dużym blokiem kumulacyjnym dla ogrzewania salonu i rozprowadzenia do pozostałych pomieszczeń.

W przypadku L. będziesz miał pustą kotłownię. Tu można przenieść pralnię.

A czym masz zamiar grzać c.w.u?

MCB

----------


## andreoo

> Mam uwagę do projektu. Zastanów się nad tym czy chcesz dwustronny kominek. Wg mnie nie będziesz używał zewnętrznego a komin wychłodzi dom.
> 
> Ja kominek bym dał tam gdzie telewizor. Zastosował bym piecokominek z dużym blokiem kumulacyjnym dla ogrzewania salonu i rozprowadzenia do pozostałych pomieszczeń.
> 
> W przypadku L. będziesz miał pustą kotłownię. Tu można przenieść pralnię.
> 
> A czym masz zamiar grzać c.w.u?
> 
> MCB


Co do kominka to faktycznie świetny pomysł, nawet gdybym tylko to miał wynieść z tego forum to już mogę powiedzieć, że warto było,
co do CWU to nie mam zielonego pojęcia, tak na gorąco to powiem, że właśnie przeglądam inne tematy i zastanawiam się nad samodzielnym wykonaniem płyty fundamentowej, piecem na ekogroszek ogrzewaniu podłogowym
dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Andreoo na forum Muratora.
Bardzo ładny dom i duży, bo w parterze. Dla Legalett to nie ma znaczenia, a że parterowy to lepiej. Koszty początkowe będą wysokie. Dla większości są one w pierwszym momencie bardzo wysokie. 
Jak jednak policzysz tak jak Ci podpowiedział Marcin MCB, to takie porównanie z tradycyjnym fundamentem + rozprowadzenie instalacji kanalizacyjnej, drenaż wokół domu, izolacja termiczna fundamentu, instalacja grzewcza, równiutka posadzka gotowa do kładzenia podłóg... - koszt do przyjęcia, a jaki komfort bo to wszystko w kilka dni.  :smile: 

_2 jaką mniej więcej przyjąć powierzchnię dla legalettu, dla powyższego projektu, przy założeniu, że garaż ma być nie ogrzewany i zastanawiam się nad ogrzewaniem pomieszczenia gospodarczego,_
Podoba mi się ten pomysł, bo w domu warto mieć... suszarnię.
_3 czy dobrze kombinuję, że robiąc legalett w oparciu o agregat na prąd z kominkiem, odpada mi koszt zrobienia instalacji CO, oraz posadzek a dodatkowo mam izolowany fundament._
Tak, o to właśnie chodzi w Legalett w przypadku ogrzewania na prąd elektr. Jak zdecydujesz się na inny rodzaj grzania (gaz, węgiel, olej...) potrzebny będzie jeszcze piec, do którego podepniesz instalację z Legalett.
_4 ponieważ moja zona jest niedowiarkiem doradźcie proszę jak ją przekonać jeśli sam będę przekonany._
Najlepiej odwiedzić taki dom, porozmawiać z mieszkańcami. Moja Małżonka zaakceptowała pomysł L. dopiero po wizycie i takiej rozmowie. Namiary znajdziesz tu na forum lub szybciej dzwoniąc do Legalett Gdańsk.

A wracając do Waszego projektu, to podobnie jak Marcin polecam przeniesienie kominka do centralnej części domu. Pamiętaj tylko, że raczej garderoba bezpośrednio przy kominie nie jest zalecana (może być trochę mniejsza). 
Ponadto polecam zrobienie przy kuchni spiżarni. Trochę powierzchni można wygospodarować z wielkiej kuchni lub garderoby, albo i z jednego i z drugiego po kawałku.  :smile: 
Zastanawiam się nad jeszcze jednym - masz małą ubikację z pralnią obok gabinetu i z drugiej jego strony łazienkę. Czy to konieczne? 
Proponuję zrobienie w tym miejscu garderoby lub powiększenie gabinetu (czasem może pełnić rolę pokoju gościnnego). 
Pralnie można przenieść do pomieszczenia gospodarczego zamienionego na suszarnię (przy grzaniu elektrycznym, które jako zadowolony użytkownik polecam - brak jest pieca, prosta obsługa).
W ten sposób można jeszcze pewnie kilka udogodnień znaleźć.  :smile: 
Mnie bardziej podoba się odbicie lustrzane tego domu.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Jak masz ochotę poczytać do poduszki rodzinną kronikę budowy domu w 102 dni  w technologii Legalett+Praefa+Mitek, to napisz do mnie na priw lub tu podaj adres e-mail, na który Ci ją prześlę.

----------


## MCB

Jeszcze trzeba rozwiązać problem grzania c.w.u.
Ja wybrałem duży bezciśnieniowy bufor elektryczno-solarny 750l więc zajmuje trochę miejsca. Do tego stacja uzdatniania wody itd.
U siebie zamieniłem kotłownię z pralnią. Pralnia nie tylko grzana, ale też dobrze wentylowana być musi.

Jeżeli warunki gruntowe dobre, tzn. nie trzeba wymieniać/nawozić dużo ziemi to przy rozłożystej parterówce koszt płyty powinien być korzystny. To jednakże należy dokładnie przeliczyć. A więc najpierw geotechnik a potem porównanie ofert L. i ..... .

MCB

----------


## andreoo

Witam po krótkiej przerwie,
odczytałem żonie Wasze odpowiedzi i pojawiły się oczywiście inne pytania
1 czy prawdą jest, że panele podłogowe kładzione na legalett muszą być specjalne i są bardzo drogie
2 czy faktycznie istnieją wątpliwości co do zdrowotnych konsekwencji stosowania systemu legalett czy są to jedynie wyssane z palca gadaniny osób związanych z piecami, grzejnikami itp
3 pytanie, na które nie dostałem odpowiedzi, jak się ma powierzchnia użytkowa do powierzchni netto do powierzchni zabudowy a tym jaki metraż  w swoim rachunku uwzględni firma legallet, z tego co wiem od samej firmy legalett to koszt płyty z agregatem 4 strefowym i wkładem kominkowym oscyluje ok 550 PLN netto za m2 ale uwaga pomieszczeń ogrzewanych
4 czy jest możliwe zasilanie legalettu piecem na ekogroszek i czy ktoś już to przerobił?

----------


## MCB

1. panele muszą być dopuszczone do stosowania na ogrzewaniu podłogowym. Z reguły są droższe. Sam L. nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Musisz się zdecydować czy chcesz ogrzewanie podłogowe czy nie. U mnie panele będą w sypialni. Reszta to gres chociaż rozważam jeszcze opcję z panelami w całym domu.
Przy zastosowaniu gresu wydajność ogrzewania będzie nieco większa (?). Na pewno zmieni się charakterystyka (czas reakcji).

2. znowu nie wiem dlaczego pytasz specjalnie o L. Wg mnie szkodliwość podłogówki to mit. Coś było na rzeczy w czasach gdy domy były "zimniejsze" i wymagały wysokiej temperatury podłogi.
Obecnie problem może dotyczyć osób z jakimiś szczególnymi problemami zdrowotnymi o ile w ogóle. 
Oczywiście jeśli dom będzie "zimny" to będziesz musiał grzać wyżej i dłużej. Ale to sprawa projektu i wykonania elementów typu ocieplenie, wentylacja, izolacja.
W "ciepłym" domu podłoga jest "zimna" a grzeje!

3. Na to Ci nie odpowiem. Daj swój projekt do wstępnej wyceny firmie L. To nie kosztuje.

4. L. z wymiennikami wodnymi można zasilać czymkolwiek. Trzeba tylko zapewnić odpowiednią temperaturę nośnika zgodną z wymaganiami systemu. Raczej w górnej granicy (moje prywatne zdanie niepoparte żadnymi wyliczeniami  :smile:  )

MCB

----------


## lakusz

> lakusz
> no i już wiem, wg opinii pana Dariusza z firmy produkującej mój reku (Nikol) nie można bezpośrednio podłączyć powietrza z kominka do centrali ze względu na brak gwarancji, że owa temperatura nie będzie powyżej 50 st. C, a silikony wewnątrz centrali mają tylko taką wytrzymałość, no i rury flexi od wentylacji też nie są "żaroodporne"   
> Po prostu są to dwie różne kwestie - wentylacja i ogrzewanie powietrzem z kominka. 
> Natomiast uważam, że przy reku i akurat naszym projekcie domu, przy tych konkretnych warunkach jakoś nie odczuwam potrzeby dodatkowych instalacji, bo powietrze z kominka ładnie się rozchodzi. 
> Tomku, nie jest prawdą, że do legalettu nie ma kotła - po prostu trzeba mieć tego świadomość i odpowiednio wcześniej zaprojektować kotłownię.


Według mnie nie ma opcji żeby do reku wpadało więcej niż 50st... warunek jeden, reku musiałby chodzić przez cały czas palenia w kominku.
Ja u siebie testów jeszcze nie robiłem, ale planuję owinąć rurę spalinową rurami spiro a nie flexami i zrobić próbę wymuszając zadany przepływ innym wentylatorem.

----------


## lakusz

> witam wszystkich użytkowników Legalletu.
> dzisiaj otrzytmałem rachunek za pierwszy pełny rok użytkowania domu z tym wynalazkiem ( okres od 15.12.2008 - 14.12.2009 )
> mam dom 115 mkw ( z poddaszem użytkowym ) z chyba rzadkim rozwiązaniem Legallet na dole i u góry. w domu mam wszystko na prąd - nie ma żadnego innego źródła. kominek odpalam sporadycznie - średnio raz w tygodniu.
> jestem na tyle zaskoczony rachunkiem, ze aż nie chce mi się wierzyć!!! rachunek opiewa na kwotę 3134 zł brutto co daje 260 zł /miesiąc.
> 
> zastanawiam sie czy wszyscy macie podobne rachunki czy w energetyce się ,,machnęli" przy naliczaniu?  czy moze ktoś się pochwalić?


Czy grzejesz w 2 taryfie ?
Jakie masz średnio miesięczne zużycie prądu w okresie letnim?

podaj jeszcze podstawowe dane dotyczące ocieplenia fundamentów, ścian i dachu i rodzaju wentylacji.

----------


## lakusz

> Co do opłacalności eksploatacji prąd vs gaz to jakiś czas temu zamieściłem tutaj wyliczenia. Nadspodziewanie korzystne dla prądu. Jak do tej pory nikt tego nie podważył. Mam nadzieję, że są poprawne 
> MCB


możesz przypomnieć gdzie?

----------


## lakusz

> 2 jaką mniej więcej przyjąć powierzchnię dla legalettu, dla powyższego projektu, przy założeniu, że garaż ma być nie ogrzewany i zastanawiam się nad ogrzewaniem pomieszczenia gospodarczego,


Witamy  :smile: 

Co do garażu to proponuję zrobić go jako zupełnie osobna płyta !

----------


## MCB

> Napisał MCB
> 
> Co do opłacalności eksploatacji prąd vs gaz to jakiś czas temu zamieściłem tutaj wyliczenia. Nadspodziewanie korzystne dla prądu. Jak do tej pory nikt tego nie podważył. Mam nadzieję, że są poprawne 
> MCB
> 
> 
> możesz przypomnieć gdzie?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/post37891...light=#3789148

----------


## tomek z SSP

Witam Szanownych Forumowiczów

Właśnie się przymierzam do inwestycji, histora klasyczna - brak gazu, olewka gminy w sprawie wspierania więcej niż duchowo wynalazków typu PC... co robić? jedna z opcji to płyta L na prund.
Przebrnąłem chyba przez cały wątek (momentami cięzko było   :Wink2:  ) i chyba nieco wyrobiłem sobie zdanie na temat L, za co Forumowiczom merytorycznie podchodzącym do tematu szczególnie dziękuję.
Na dzień dzisiejszy sprawa wyglada tak: 
1. projekt http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...r_3/1534/rzuty
zmiany do projektu obejmą zrobienie antresoli nad salonem/środkową częścią domu, poszerzenie pom.4 oraz 5 o około 60 cm.
2. technologia YTONG, być może ten nowy ENERGO (zależy od cen jakie da się wynegocjować), teoretycznie to Energo 48 cm może mieć U=0,19 przy ścianie 1W.
3. dodatkowe alternatywne źródło ciepła to kominek z prostym DGP, a i jeszcze uparłem się na mechaniczną wentylację.

Będę wdzięczny za spostrzeżenia, a i powiedzcie mi gdzie to by miały wypadać w tym projekcie agregaty do L - po środku? jakoś tego nie widzę ca po środku...
pozdrawiam

Tomek

----------


## tomek131

A rozwiązywałeś w tym projekcie problem na styku połaci dachu ze ścianą zewnętrzną-ściana wyższa niż dach jest w tym projekcie zdaje mi się (zalegający tam śnieg ,problem obróbki blacharkiej itp)

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Andreoo
_1 czy prawdą jest, że panele podłogowe kładzione na legalett muszą być specjalne i są bardzo drogie_
To nie jest prawdą. Mam w pokojach zwykłe panele. Przy L. ważna jest grubość podłogi, bo stanowi dodatkową izolację cieplną. Dlatego nie zaleca się na przykład kładzenia grubych dywanów (mam w salonie duży dywan "wykładzinowy").

_2 czy faktycznie istnieją wątpliwości co do zdrowotnych konsekwencji stosowania systemu legalett czy są to jedynie wyssane z palca gadaniny osób związanych z piecami, grzejnikami itp_
Co masz na myśli? Pierwszy raz spotykam się z taką opinią? Wręcz przeciwnie przy L. prozdrowotnie ocenia się rozkład temp. i na plus w stosunku do podłogówki jeśli chodzi o alergików.

_3 pytanie, na które nie dostałem odpowiedzi, jak się ma powierzchnia użytkowa do powierzchni netto do powierzchni zabudowy a tym jaki metraż w swoim..._
Zrób ksero lub skan rzutu domu dołącz ją do e-mail i wyślij z prośbą o wycenę na adres [email protected]  do Gdańska.

http://4 czy jest możliwe zasilanie ...to przerobił?
Tak jest możliwe. Nie kojarzę takiego użytkownika, który pisałby tu na forum. Zwykle jak ktoś wybiera L. robi to m.in. dlatego, by nie mieć w domu kurzu, brudu z kotłowni. Stąd wygodny L. elektryczny, gazowy...
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Osówka

> Witam Szanownych Forumowiczów
> 
> Właśnie się przymierzam do inwestycji,
> Na dzień dzisiejszy sprawa wyglada tak: 
> 1. projekt http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...r_3/1534/rzuty
> zmiany do projektu obejmą zrobienie antresoli nad salonem/środkową częścią domu, poszerzenie pom.4 oraz 5 o około 60 cm.
> 2. technologia YTONG, być może ten nowy ENERGO (zależy od cen jakie da się wynegocjować), teoretycznie to Energo 48 cm może mieć U=0,19 przy ścianie 1W.
> 3. dodatkowe alternatywne źródło ciepła to kominek z prostym DGP, a i jeszcze uparłem się na mechaniczną wentylację.
> 
> ...


Witaj! Mam dom zbudowany na podobnych założeniach, został mi jeszcze tylko rekuperator do realizacji.   :Smile:  
Jeden z agregatów mógłby się schować pod szafą naprzeciwko ubikacji. A drugi? Może  w pokoju numer 8 w kącie za drzwiami, gdybyś robił tam szafę?

Albo dwa agregaty pod szafami naprzeciwko ubikacji - jeden grzeje kuchnię , jadalnię, salon i pokój 7, a drugi resztę. Zresztą projektanci w Legalecie z pewnością zaproponują korzystne rozwiązania, a moje to takie amatorskie pomysły.  :Smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj na forum Tomaszu z SSP

_Na dzień dzisiejszy sprawa wyglada tak:
1. projekt http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...r_3/1534/rzuty
zmiany do projektu obejmą zrobienie antresoli nad salonem/środkową częścią domu, poszerzenie pom.4 oraz 5 o około 60 cm._
Dom bardzo mi się podoba. Ładna bryła, elewacje - dobór materiałów, proporcji, kolorystyki - bardzo oryginalne i ładne. Parterówka, więc bardzo dobra dla Legalett.
Pomysł zrobienia antresoli ciekawy (podobnie jak możliwość zrobienia jej w projekcie Andreoo). 
Jeśli coś mogę poradzić, to proponuję rozważyć oddzielenie części z pokojami sypialnymi od salonu (np.rozsuwane). Mi brak tego w domu z uwagi na hałasy  niosące się na cały dom.

_2. technologia YTONG, być może ten nowy ENERGO (zależy od cen jakie da się wynegocjować), teoretycznie to Energo 48 cm może mieć U=0,19 przy ścianie 1W._
Ceny w zimie niższe, więc wybierz i kup teraz.

_3. dodatkowe alternatywne źródło ciepła to kominek z prostym DGP, a i jeszcze uparłem się na mechaniczną wentylację._
Rozsądnie.

_...i powiedzcie mi gdzie to by miały wypadać w tym projekcie agregaty do L - po środku? jakoś tego nie widzę ca po środku..._
Może być i w salonie, bo agregaty są poniżej podłogi. Widziałem takie rozwiązanie. Byłem zdziwiony, bo zero szumu i uwierzyłem dopiero jak właściciel pokazał podnosząc klapę ukrytą pod płytkami.
Nie musi być centralnie po środku domu. Dokładnie miejsce określi Ci konstruktor, projektant systemu grzewczego. Ty możesz wyrazić swoje oczekiwania, podpowiedzieć.  Wyślij rzut parteru do Gdańska i poznasz ich propozycje. 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## tomek z SSP

tomek131
zostawiam ten problem architektowi oraz mojemu kierownikowi budowy aby inżyniery na budowie nie pojechali w tym temacie za bardzo po bandzie, ale masz rację - trzeba na ten element i obróbki zwrócić szczególną uwagę, pewnie tak jak przy płaskich dachach.

Piotr O.
o tych drzwiach też już myślałem, podobne rozwiązanie kombinuję na antresoli, aby w okresie gdy nie jest wykorzystywana po prostu ją zamknąć.

agregatu w salonie jakoś nie widzę, podnoszona pokrywa wyklucza chyba jednorodne i estetyczne wykończenie podłogi. Zobaczę co na to powiedzą ludzie z L.
Tomek

----------


## tomek z SSP

tomek131
zostawiam ten problem architektowi oraz mojemu kierownikowi budowy aby inżyniery na budowie nie pojechali w tym temacie za bardzo po bandzie, ale masz rację - trzeba na ten element i obróbki zwrócić szczególną uwagę, pewnie tak jak przy płaskich dachach.

Piotr O.
o tych drzwiach też już myślałem, podobne rozwiązanie kombinuję na antresoli, aby w okresie gdy nie jest wykorzystywana po prostu ją zamknąć.

agregatu w salonie jakoś nie widzę, podnoszona pokrywa wyklucza chyba jednorodne i estetyczne wykończenie podłogi. Zobaczę co na to powiedzą ludzie z L.
Tomek

----------


## tomek z SSP

> Witaj! Mam dom zbudowany na podobnych założeniach, został mi jeszcze tylko rekuperator do realizacji.   
> Jeden z agregatów mógłby się schować pod szafą naprzeciwko ubikacji. A drugi? Może  w pokoju numer 8 w kącie za drzwiami, gdybyś robił tam szafę?
> 
> Albo dwa agregaty pod szafami naprzeciwko ubikacji - jeden grzeje kuchnię , jadalnię, salon i pokój 7, a drugi resztę. Zresztą projektanci w Legalecie z pewnością zaproponują korzystne rozwiązania, a moje to takie amatorskie pomysły.


tak, te szafy wyglądają łakomie. 

i jak te założenia dot domu sie sprawdziły w połaczeniu z płytą L? 
rekuperator... nie pisalem o tym tylko dlatego, bo z kasą różnie bywa i można to zrealizować później albo alternatywnie podpiąć wywiewane powietrze do PC / CWU.

Wracając do tematu L, moje największe obawy związane z systemem ogrzewania budzi jego wydajność, bowiem z góry muszę założyć, że moja rodzina nie zaakceptuje temperatur w pomieszczeniach na poziomie 18 st C, tu musi być 2-ka z przodu. Zdaję sobie przy tym sprawę, że przy znacznych nagłych spadkach temperatury konieczne może okazać się dogrzewanie z kominka lub innego źródła.
Gdzieś wczesniej Browar pisał, że udało mu się "napalić" do 25 stopni, problem w tym, że wieść o tym zabrzmiała trochę jak pierwsze słowa Armstronga po postawieniu stopy na księżycu... 
Sama idea ładowania w II taryfie i dzięki akumulacji utrzymywania podobnej temperaury przez całą dobę w przypadku rodziny z dziećmi jest trafna, problem może w z wystapić z jej poziomem. 
Jak wygląda umowa z L, czy firma w jakikolwiek sposób gwarantuje efektywność systemu ogrzewania, czy też gwarancja dotyczy wyłącznie samej konstrukcji płyty jako elementu konstrukcyjnego? 

Tomek

----------


## lakusz

> 2. technologia YTONG, być może ten nowy ENERGO (zależy od cen jakie da się wynegocjować), teoretycznie to Energo 48 cm może mieć U=0,19 przy ścianie 1W.
> 3. dodatkowe alternatywne źródło ciepła to kominek z prostym DGP, a i jeszcze uparłem się na mechaniczną wentylację.
> 
> Tomek


1. Legalet super
2. ścianę 1W wybij sobie z głowy!
3. popieram reku, ale już nie DGP, reku załatwi rozprowadzenie ciepła po domu

----------


## mariusz d.

Witam wszystkich w Nowym Roku i życzę zdrowia i udanej realizacji zamierzonych planów.

Co do ściany jednowarstwowej z Ytonga czy innego wynalazku to jestem na nie. Jesli dom ma byc energooszczędny to sciana musi być 2 lub 3 warstwowa. W mojej okolicy bylo pare domków z ytonga 36.5 i dwa zostały po 2 zimach docieplone 10cm styro. 
Sam u siebie mam sciane zewnetrzną 2 warstwową Ytong 24cm odmiana 400 na cienkiej zaprawie klejowej plus grafitowy styropian 20cm (pasywna fasada-styropmin) Sam wszytko budowałem własnymi rękoma i wiem, że dokładność przy tym jest konieczna. Sciany wewnetrzne wykonałem z pustaków silikatowych do wiekszej akumulacji ciepła. Przy pustakach 24cm grubosci w scianie zewnetrznej mozna je wysunąć poza obrys plyty  2-3cm na styropian(dom parterowy). Przy wysunieciu pustaka na zewnatrz i grubosci docieplenia 20cm zaleta jest taka, że zwieksza sie minimalnie powierzchnia wewnatrz i nie trzeba scinać styropianowych elementów brzegowych legalett, otrzymujac w ten sposób jednoczenie 6-7 cm cokół budynku. W przypadku sciany jednowarstwowej konieczne jest sciecie pod kątem styropianowcyh elementów brzegowych a to już zminiejsza docieplenie samej płyty. Ja u siebie dodatkowo do elementów brzegowych legalett dokleiłem 4cm styropianu wodoodpornego do okoła domu. W rezultacie mam 20cm docieplenia na całym budynku. W legalett elementy brzegowe mają 16cm!!! po scieciu krawędzi pod katem (w scianie 1warstwowej) lub mniejszym dociepleniu  zostaje około 10 styro. moim zdaniem troche mało jak na grzanie prądem i akumulacje ciepła. 
W razie pytań chetnie coś podpowiem.

----------


## mariusz d.

A i jeszcze ten ytong energo to raczej chwyt marketingowy. Najlepiej sam przelicz i podejmij decyzje. 
Ja gdybym miał ponownie wybierać kupiłbym ytonga najcieplejszą odmiane 24cm grubości... dolozyłbym bardzo dobry styropian ok. 20cm. Dobre okna trzyszybowe najlepiej w warstwie docieplenia ale z własnym montażem na taśmami paroszczelne (tz. ciepły montaż). Chyba że masz dużo kasy i sprawdzoną ekipe do montazu okien która zna się na tym. 
W środku wszystkie sciany z silikatów...co daje akumulację ciepła i mozliwość odchudzenia sciany jeśli były zaprojektowane z bloczków gazobetonu. Ja u siebie działową sciane nośną z gazobetonu 24cm zastapilem 18cm pustakiem silikatowym a inne sciany z 12 odchudziłem do 8cm. W ten sposób kolejne cm podlogi przybyły a pozatym sciany mocniejsze i cichsze. Nie wspomnę o większej akumulacji. 
Masz teraz sporo do przemyslenia i konsultacji z projektantem. 
Decyzja należy do Ciebie...
Pozdrawiam
pS. Jak myslisz o antresoli to może pomyśl też o swietlikach w dachu. Może cos takiego jak w moim projekcie. Wszyscy dziwią sie, że parterówka a salon z oknami w dachu   :big grin:  
http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=33&sid=5

----------


## mariusz d.

> 2 czy faktycznie istnieją wątpliwości co do zdrowotnych konsekwencji stosowania systemu legalett czy są to jedynie wyssane z palca gadaniny osób związanych z piecami, grzejnikami itp 
> Co masz na myśli? Pierwszy raz spotykam się z taką opinią? Wręcz przeciwnie przy L. prozdrowotnie ocenia się rozkład temp. i na plus w stosunku do podłogówki jeśli chodzi o alergików.


Piotrze... przepraszam  ale zwrócę Ci uwage na temat podlogowki, znam sie na tym wiec wyjaśnię. W przypadku systemu podłogówki i ogrzewania systemem legalett rozkład temperatur jest taki sam i zależny od czynnika grzewczego czyli wody, powietrza lub innych wynalazków jakie się wprowadzi do instalacji. Legalett to nic innego jak rodzaj ogrzewania płaszczyznowego podłogi tak jak typowa podłogówka. Z tym, że w jednym i drugim przypadku należy wszytsko przeliczyć i wykonać zgodnie z zasadami. Jak te warunki będą spełnione oba rozwiazania pod wzgledem rozkladu temperatury w pomieszczeniu i "zdrowotności cieplej podłogi" bedą takie same.  Róznica jest tylko w źrodle ciepła, nośniku i akumulacji. nalezy pamiętać, że ze względów zdrowotnych i technicznych nie wolno przegrzewać podlogi przez zbyt wysoką temperaturę czynnika grzewczego. Specjalnie piszę czynnika grzewczego bo w legaletcie jest powietrze, a  podłogówce jest woda lub ergolit a czasami nawet olej transformatorowy...(znam takie przypadki choć ta podlogówka juz na pewno nie jest typowa  :ohmy:

----------


## tomek z SSP

> A i jeszcze ten ytong energo to raczej chwyt marketingowy. Najlepiej sam przelicz i podejmij decyzje. 
> Ja gdybym miał ponownie wybierać kupiłbym ytonga najcieplejszą odmiane 24cm grubości... dolozyłbym bardzo dobry styropian ok. 20cm.


wszystko to chwyt marketingowy, L też... a my jestesmy tylko nabieranymi na nie barankami   :big grin: , jesli mam dokładać styro to wolę już jakiś zwykły BK, a tu U=0,19 marketingowo mnie wystarczająco urabia i całe szczęście to nie chałupa na 3 kondygnacje, więc różnice w koszcie materiałów na ściany konstrukcyjne będą średnie. Zrezygnowałem z rozbuchanej PU na rzecz lepszych   :smile:  technologii... jak na razie za życia nie chcę się zapakować w worek foliowy, zostaję przy ścianie 1W, no chyba że mnie jeszcze czymś mocnym przekonacie   :cool:  




> W środku wszystkie sciany z silikatów...co daje akumulację ciepła i mozliwość odchudzenia sciany jeśli były zaprojektowane z bloczków gazobetonu. Ja u siebie działową sciane nośną z gazobetonu 24cm zastapilem 18cm pustakiem silikatowym a inne sciany z 12 odchudziłem do 8cm. W ten sposób kolejne cm podlogi przybyły a pozatym sciany mocniejsze i cichsze. Nie wspomnę o większej akumulacji.


silikat jak najbardziej, ale nie wiem czy zdecyduję się na ścianę 8 cm - teraz mam takie z bloczków gipsowych, żeby specjalnie ciho było - to nie powiem, a jak dzieciarnia się rozbryka to się boję niespodziewanej wizyty przez ścianę. Jak wiadomo:_ łatwiej kijek pocienkować niż go potem pogrubasić_, zostanę przy min=12 cm...




> pS. Jak myslisz o antresoli to może pomyśl też o swietlikach w dachu. Może cos takiego jak w moim projekcie. Wszyscy dziwią sie, że parterówka a salon z oknami w dachu   
> http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=33&sid=5


okna dachowe doświetlające salon i antresolę to oczywista oczywistość, domek masz fajny -  a pomysleć, że jeszcze 6m-cy temu na parterówkę bym nie spojrzał, teraz nic innego mi już nie pasuje (byle tylko był czytelny podział na strefę nocną i dzienną)

Tomek

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Mariuszu 
Znów się czepiasz Waszmość i jak zwykle piszesz: 
_znam się na tym wiec wyjaśnię._  :smile: 
Napisałeś: _Róznica jest tylko w źrodle ciepła, nośniku i akumulacji._ 
Zapomniałeś o temperaturze - niższej w przypadku L. niż przy podłogówce - co ma duże znaczenie dla alergików.
Nie zgodzę się więc ze zdaniem: 
_W przypadku systemu podłogówki i ogrzewania systemem legalett rozkład temperatur jest taki sam_.
Chyba, że to znów gra słów i moje błędne zrozumienie Twojej myśli (?).
Dodałaś jednak:
_nalezy pamiętać, że ze względów zdrowotnych i technicznych nie wolno przegrzewać podlogi przez zbyt wysoką temperaturę czynnika grzewczego._
Co i ja miałem na myśli pisząc o podłogówce w temacie zdrowotnym.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc wszystkiego najlepszego Tobie i Twoim bliskim w Nowym Roku

----------


## rrudy_63

[
 Zrezygnowałem z rozbuchanej PU na rzecz lepszych   :smile:  technologii... jak na razie za życia nie chcę się zapakować w worek foliowy, zostaję przy ścianie 1W, no chyba że mnie jeszcze czymś mocnym przekonacie   :cool:  

Witaj
Powiedz jakie zalety ma ściana 1W - z oddychaniem jej to oczywiście ściema marketingowa, dom do życia potrzebuje w przybliżeniu 100 000 razy większej wymiany powietrza niż daje ściana 1 W,
-jak przy takiej ścianie izolować wszelkie nadproża np nad oknami ? wszelkie elementy systemowe są niewiele warte i b. drogie - dom przez to będzie zimny
-obniżona znacznie trwałość ściany - punkt rosy wypada gdzieś w środku, następuje tu ciągłe zamrażanie - rozmrażanie, ściana 1W to bardzo słaby porowaty materiał (względy cieplne)
-to samo elewacja deszcz zacinający na ''oddychający'' tynk i zamrażanie/rozmrażanie - częstsze naprawy konieczne
-jak długo będą parować kleje ze ściany 1W - uwzględniając jej grubość - zależy Ci pewnie na wzgędach zdrowotnych ?

-widziałem ściany 2 W po zdjeciu styropianu względy obudowy - wygladało to lepiej niż nowe
- między ścianą a styropianem jest pustka i też jeśli chcesz to tamtędy oddycha - tylko trochę szybciej - mniejsza grubość

Wyższa cena ściany 2W zamortyzuje się po 5 latach ogrzewania.

----------


## mariusz d.

> Witaj Mariuszu 
> Znów się czepiasz Waszmość i jak zwykle piszesz: 
> znam się na tym wiec wyjaśnię.  
> Napisałeś: Róznica jest tylko w źrodle ciepła, nośniku i akumulacji. 
> Zapomniałeś o temperaturze - niższej w przypadku L. niż przy podłogówce - co ma duże znaczenie dla alergików.




Piotrze nie czepiam się tylko nie lubie jak wprowadza sie innych w bląd.
Powiedz gdzie jest napisane, że temperatura w prawidlowo wyliczonej i wykonanej podlogówce jest wyższa niz w w systemie legalett. No gdzie...???

Wiec do Twojej wiadomości drogi Piotrze temperatura w  podlogówce jest taka sama jak w legalecie. Jeśli  ktos celowo przestawi termostaty w centralach grzewczych legalett i termostatach podlogowki wtedy podłoga bedzie przegrzana co w jednym i drugim systemie nie będzie dobre ani zdrowe. Tyle w temacie bo szkoda miejsca. I nie pisz, że czepiam sie bo to nie jest czepianie tylko wyjaśnianie. Są ludzie, którzy czytają i porownuja legalett do podlogówki wiec powinni wiedziec jak jest naprawde. To, że ja mam płyte legalett nie znaczy, że podlogówka jest be. 




> wszystko to chwyt marketingowy, L też... a my jestesmy tylko nabieranymi na nie barankami , jesli mam dokładać styro to wolę już jakiś zwykły BK, a tu U=0,19 marketingowo mnie wystarczająco urabia i całe szczęście to nie chałupa na 3 kondygnacje, więc różnice w koszcie materiałów na ściany konstrukcyjne będą średnie.




Nie twierdze, że wszystko to chwyt marketingowy... Zwrocilem ci tylko uwage na to, że Ytong (według mnie bardzo dobry materiał budowlany) wprowadził ładnie brzmiąca nazwe dla reklamy. Jak porównasz zwykłe bloczki Ytonga na pioro-wpust najcieplejszej odmiany (najtanszej-jak ja kupowalem) to okaże się że płacisz wiecej tylko za nazwe energo a nie parametry cieplne.
Do tego jeszcze lepiej kupić klej np: Baumit niż orginalny Ytonga (bo jest tanszy) co nie znaczy, ze gorszy. 
A swoja droga mam też ciekawe spostrzeżenia na temat wyrobów Xella (ytong i silka) nie koniecznie miłe ale najwazniejsze, że wszytsko dobrze sie skonczylo dla mnie. Więc mogę materiał polecić aczkolwiek nie wolno wierzyc slepo we wszytko co mówia i piszą. Dość długo pracowałem w duzym handlu hurtowym mat-bud i mat. instalacyjnych stad takie a nie inne moje spostrzerzenia. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Mariuszu
_Powiedz gdzie jest napisane, że temperatura w prawidlowo wyliczonej i wykonanej podlogówce jest wyższa niz w w systemie legalett. No gdzie...???_ 
Mogę się mylić i dlatego podaje przykład (znajdziesz takich opisów wiele w Internecie):
Z Instrukcji Kisana
_2.2.1.Temperatura podłogi 
W ogrzewaniu podłogowym występuje ograniczenie temperatury powierzchni podłogi. Optymalna temperatura wynosi 24–26°C. Ze względu na odczucie komfortu cieplnego, temperatura podłogi nie powinna przekraczać: 
- 29°C w strefie stałego pobytu ludzi (pomieszczenia mieszkalne i biurowe), 
- 35°C w strefie brzegowej, 
- 33°C w kuchniach i łazienkach, 
- 27°C w pomieszczeniach roboczych, gdzie pracuje się na stojąco._ 

W przypadku Legalett temp. podłogi opisywana przez producentów i komentowana przez ekspertów to 21-24 st. C (z informacją o braku prądów konwekcyjnych i znaczenia tego dla alergików).
Ciekawy przykład tutaj: http://www.e-projektydomow.pl/artyku...y_Legalett.pdf
(Znajdziesz takich opisów oczywiście więcej.)
Mnie to przekonuje, Ciebie chyba nie - czy warto o te pare stopni "kruszyć kopię".  :smile:   :Confused:   :Roll:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## andreoo

to teraz krótko i na temat, pytanie do tych którzy mają legalett
biorąc pod uwagę projekt, którym się interesuje (patrz wyżej) ok 165 m2 użytkowej, parterówka bez poddasza dokonałem następujących obliczeń

tradycyjna ława fundamentowa
-fundament z ociepleniem - 40 000 PLN
-posadzki z ociepleniem - 20 000 PLN
-drenaż - 10 000 PLN
-instalacja CO 50 000 PLN - eko groch albo mial a przy okazji rozwiązany temat cwu
daje to ok 100 000 PLN

ława fundamentowa
60 000 - 70 000 + co 50 000 = 120 000PLN

legalett z agregatem 4 strefowym plus kominek - 130 000 PLN i zostaje jeszcze problem cwu

biorąc mniej więcej takie wyliczenia zrobilibyście na moim miejscu legalett?? wiem że decyzję musimy podjąć z żoną razem, ale ja pytam was o zdanie

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Andreoo

Krótkie pytanie: skąd takie koszty wziąłeś? Co się na to składa, bo bardzo ogólnie to opisałeś? To wygląda jakby z sufitu wzięte z dokładnością do kilku tysięcy.  :smile: 
Na przykład: 10 000 za drenaż? Czemu tak dużo?

_legalett z agregatem 4 strefowym plus kominek - 130 000 PLN i zostaje jeszcze problem cwu_  A te koszty skąd masz? Czy z L. + cena konkretnego kominka?
Temat cwu można rozwiązać na wiele sposobów. Na przykład bojler elektryczny.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Piotr O.

Był tu niedawno krótko poruszany temat termostatów do L., niekoniecznie standardowych oferowanych przez Gdańsk.
Znalazłem takie ciekawe rozwiązanie
http://www.lazienkowy.pl/563-6-13.htm
Nie wiem na ile można to przystosować do sterowania L., ale jak komuś ten link się przyda i rozwinie temat, to będę się cieszył.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie, dobrego weekendu

----------


## piotr.nowy

> ława fundamentowa 60 000 - 70 000 + co 50 000 = 120 000PLN
> 
> legalett z agregatem 4 strefowym plus kominek - 130 000 PLN i zostaje jeszcze problem cwu
> 
> biorąc mniej więcej takie wyliczenia zrobilibyście na moim miejscu legalett?? wiem że decyzję musimy podjąć z żoną razem, ale ja pytam was o zdanie


Jeśli liczyłeś to wszystko w miarę realistycznie, to zrobiłbym Legalett. 
 :Roll:

----------


## anna2504

> to teraz krótko i na temat, pytanie do tych którzy mają legalett
> biorąc pod uwagę projekt, którym się interesuje (patrz wyżej) ok 165 m2 użytkowej, parterówka bez poddasza dokonałem następujących obliczeń
> 
> tradycyjna ława fundamentowa
> -fundament z ociepleniem - 40 000 PLN
> -posadzki z ociepleniem - 20 000 PLN
> -drenaż - 10 000 PLN
> -instalacja CO 50 000 PLN - eko groch albo mial a przy okazji rozwiązany temat cwu
> daje to ok 100 000 PLN
> ...



Witam,
do C.W.U ja zastanawiam się nad pompą Logafix WPT 300M (Buderus), ktoś z forum założył CombiVal WP-VT (Hoval), jest jeszcze z Viessmanna Vitocal 160-A.
Pozdrawiam,
Anna

----------


## andreoo

koszty liczyłem +/- kilka tysięcy a cena legalett to cena jaką mniej więcej podano mi w Gdańsku za metr kwadratowy powierzchni płyty (ok 550 PLN + VAT) z przyłączem kominkowym bez ceny kominka
co do wyceny pozostałych elementów to przyznaję, że opieram się wyłącznie o wypowiedzi użytkowników w innych tematach
poza tym jeśli jedna firma ma wykonać płytę (nie legalett) to koszt jest rzędy 300 PLN za m2 i pozostaje kwestia ogrzewania, a jak robić tradycyjne ławy to nigdy tego tak nie zaizoluje jak płytę, każda czynność jest płacona osobno i dlatego takie wyliczenia
pozdrawiam
ps
jestem na 99% przekonany do legalettu, nie wiem jednak wciąż co zrobić z CWU, bojler mnie nie pociąga, pompa ciepła mnie nie interesuje, gazu nie mam, chyba pozostanie mi pocieranie rury ręcznikiem jak zona będzie brać prysznic :smile:

----------


## mariusz d.

_



			
				W przypadku Legalett temp. podłogi opisywana przez producentów i komentowana przez ekspertów to 21-24 st. C (z informacją o braku prądów konwekcyjnych i znaczenia tego dla alergików). 
Ciekawy przykład tutaj: http://www.e-projektydomow.pl/artyku...y_Legalett.pdf 
(Znajdziesz takich opisów oczywiście więcej.) 
Mnie to przekonuje, Ciebie chyba nie - czy warto o te pare stopni "kruszyć kopię".
			
		

_ 
Piotrze za wszelka cene starasz się mieć racje... Nie jesteś ekspertem w dziedzinie ogrzewania podlogowego ani w dziedzinie legalettu. Jak czegoś nie wiesz, doczytujesz w wujku google i upierasz sie przy swoim. Jesteś ukierunkowany tylko na legalett nie wiem dlaczego..???
Nie interesuje Cię to, że ktos ma inne zdanie poparte profilową wiedzą i wieloletnim doświadczeniem dla Ciebie zawsze najlepszy jest Legalett. 
Strzeliłeś sobie gola wklejając linka z termostatami...Zrobiłeś to bezinteresowanie żeby pomóc innym...Hmm a ta reklama Legalett na końcu tekstu z opisem "PATRON MEDIALNY SEKCJI OGRZEWANIE PODLOGOWE" to czysty przypadek.  :Lol:  
Zaraz powiesz, że chce ci dogryść za potyczkę na temat temperatury podlogówki. Nie...nie mam zamiaru ale w z tego co zacytowałeś z karty podkarpackiej firmy Kisan w ktorej niejednokrotnie byłem na szkoleniachi jest opisana optymalna temp. podłogi.. Pytanie czy ta temperatura jest szkodliwa dla alergików i wyzsza niż w plycie legalett? Troche pokory Piotrze jak nie znasz sie na czymś dokladnie to nie straj sie za wszelka cenę pokazać, że jesteś nieomylny i wszechwiedzący. Z tekstu który zaczerpnaleś z folderu legalett wynika że temp. podłogi to 22-24 a nie 21-24 czyżby drobna manipulacja czy pomyłka? Ale co tam to tylko jeden; jeden stopien o który nie warto kruszyc kopi. Swoją droga chciałbym zobaczyc jak chodzisz w koszulce w domu przy -15 na zewnatrz przy temp. podlogi 21stC  :ohmy:  
Nie kruszę kopi o te pare stopni ale na stronie kanadyjskiej i niemieckiej L jest informacja, że temp. podłogi jest w granicach 22-26 st C. Jak widać tem. podłogi w płycie legalett tez nie jest stała (w okresie grzewczym) i zalezy od wielu czynników. Jak została wykonczona (panele, wykladzina, płytki itp) od temperatury zadanej na termostatach w pomieszczeniach, temperatury zewnetrznej itd. Ogólnie przyjmuje sie jakis przedział temperaturowy w którym mieści sie temp. podlogi. A tu widać że przedziały legalett i typowiej podlogówki (zaznaczam prawidłowo wykonanaj) pokrywają się. Więc wypowiedzi typu legalett jest lepszy bo ma zblizony do idealnego rozklad temperatury w pomieszczeniu jest bardzo ogolnikowy i  marketingowy. To samo uzyskamy z podlogowki - tyle w temacie. Ja juz nie ciagne tego dalej bo nie ma sensu. Sam mam legalett ale to nie oznacza, że jest lepszy zawsze i wszedzie od wszystkiego. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Rozumiem Mariuszu, że jest sezon ogórkowy w budownictwie i stąd zapraszasz mnie do polemiki – niby w odpowiedzi na zacytowany fragment mojego listu. Proszę czytelników tego wątku o wybaczenie. Niektórych ta polemika może rozbawi.  :smile: 
Myślę Mariuszu, że sprawa dotyczy czego innego. Obaj lubimy, gdy korespondent pisze konkrety i szczegóły opiera na faktach.  Podobnie jak Ty: „nie lubie jak wprowadza sie innych w bląd”. Kilka razy w różnych tematach mieliśmy inne dane, znaliśmy inne rozwiązania, fakty i w końcu okazywało się, że Twoja pewność  siebie była nie do końca trafna. Moja także.  :smile: 
Odpowiedziałem na Twój list konkretnie, podając  konkretne dane (m.in. namiary na www), które znam i są one trochę inne niż Twoje. Już na wstępie napisałem, że mogę się mylić i że są to argumenty dla mnie przekonujące. Masz prawo mieć inne zdanie, spostrzeżenia, argumenty. Tylko proszę nie doszukuj się jakiegoś „drugiego dna”.

_Piotrze za wszelka cene starasz się mieć racje..._ 
Zamieniam imię i mamy: Mariuszu za wszelką cenę starasz się mieć rację…   :smile: 
_Nie jesteś ekspertem w dziedzinie ogrzewania podlogowego ani w dziedzinie legalettu._ 
Jasne, że nie jestem i nigdy za takiego się nie uważałem. Czy Ty się za takiego uważasz? Ja mam nawet z tego powodu czasem zarzuty o to, że jak nie wiem, to odsyłam do specjalistów z Gdańska.

_Jak czegoś nie wiesz, doczytujesz w wujku google i upierasz sie przy swoim._ 
Na jakiej podstawie taki wniosek z Googlami  – czyżby z własnych doświadczeń?  :smile: 
_Jesteś ukierunkowany tylko na legalett nie wiem dlaczego..???_ 
To proste – mam w tym doświadczenie.

_Nie interesuje Cię to, że ktos ma inne zdanie poparte profilową wiedzą i wieloletnim doświadczeniem dla Ciebie zawsze najlepszy jest Legalett._ 
Znów zapomniałeś dodać, że takie jest Twoje wrażenie. Skąd wiesz co mnie nie interesuje?  :ohmy: 
A moje wrażenie jest takie, że jesteś upartym człowiekiem, który lubi, by jego było na wierzchu. Lubi wg mnie zbyt bardzo chwalić się tym, że zna się na tym czy innym. Czasem to robisz w sposób nieelegancki , co może być ze szkodą dla opinii o korespondencie. Czy zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę?

_Strzeliłeś sobie gola wklejając linka z termostatami...Zrobiłeś to bezinteresowanie żeby pomóc innym...Hmm a ta reklama Legalett na końcu tekstu z opisem "PATRON MEDIALNY SEKCJI OGRZEWANIE PODLOGOWE" to czysty przypadek._ 
Dobre sobie. Uśmiałem się z tego. Szukasz czegoś czego nie ma. Znalazłem ciekawe, inne termostaty (radiowe) i moją intencją było zachęcenie zainteresowanych tym tematem do ewentualnego rozważenia możliwości ich zastosowania przy sterowaniu Legalett. Faktycznie na dole jest link do ogólnie znanej www Legalett, ale co w tym złego? Przecież jesteśmy na wątku o Legalett i wchodzące tutaj Osoby, by zapytać o interesujące ich szczegółowe zagadnienia, strony www L. znają zanim tu zajrzą.
Pisząc Twoim językiem tą uszczypliwą argumentacją: strzeliłeś sobie gola Mariuszu!  :smile: 

_Zaraz powiesz, że chce ci dogryść za potyczkę na temat temperatury podlogówki._ 
Tym zdaniem sam się do tego przyznajesz? A już tym bardziej tym:
_Nie...nie mam zamiaru ale…_ 
Nie masz zamiaru, ale jednak to czynisz. I znów się chwalisz: _karty podkarpackiej firmy Kisan w ktorej niejednokrotnie byłem na szkoleniach i jest opisana optymalna temp. podłogi._
A to firma Kisan jest tylko na Podkarpaciu? Nie wiedziałem o tym (masz pewnie na myśli oddział) i nie cytowałem z tejże strony tylko z forum na ten temat tu na Muratorze.  :smile:  Czyli kolejne, błędne domysły lub złośliwe pudło – tak to niestety Mariuszu odbieram.  :sad: 

_Troche pokory Piotrze jak nie znasz sie na czymś dokladnie to nie straj sie za wszelka cenę pokazać, że jesteś nieomylny i wszechwiedzący._  
Znów Twoja ocena mojej osoby, a nie faktów, danych. 
_Z tekstu który zaczerpnaleś z folderu legalett wynika że temp. podłogi to 22-24 a nie 21-24 czyżby drobna manipulacja czy pomyłka?_ 
Ależ Ty złośliwy jesteś i jakże wybiórczo czytasz.
Napisałem w dwóch miejscach mojej krótkiej odpowiedzi do Ciebie, że takich informacji o temperaturach znajdziesz w sieci dużo. Przejrzałem je i zakres podawany jest od 21-24, więc go podałem.  Ty dopatrujesz się "drugiego dna" tylko na podstawie tego jednego, ciekawego artykułu, który podałem jako przykład. Gdzie podziała się Twoja dokładność?
Zajrzyj tu: http://legalett.informatorbudownictwa.pl/ (zakładka charakterystyka).

_Ale co tam to tylko jeden; jeden stopien o który nie warto kruszyc kopi._ 
To jak warto czy nie warto kruszyć kopie? Jak widać uważasz, że warto.  :ohmy: 
_Swoją droga chciałbym zobaczyc jak chodzisz w koszulce w domu przy -15 na zewnatrz przy temp. podlogi 21stC _  A czemu mam chodzić w koszulce? Jak pisałem niedawno w innym liście - chodzę na bosaka.  :smile: 
Zapraszam, przyjedź - nie masz daleko.

Cała reszta Twojego listu odnosi się do wniosków, które uważam za wspólne i moim zdaniem wystarczyło odpowiedzieć tylko na nie. Oczywiście podpisuję się pod Twoim zdaniem: _Sam mam legalett ale to nie oznacza, że jest lepszy zawsze i wszędzie od wszystkiego._   :smile:   :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie Mariuszu, miej się zdrowo i pogodnie

PS Szkoda, że pominąłeś temat prądów konwekcyjnych, który był głównym powodem napisania, gdy zapytano o sprawy zdrowotne w związku z L.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Andreoo
Dzięki za dodatkowe dane, informacje.
_koszty liczyłem +/- kilka tysięcy a cena legalett to cena jaką mniej więcej podano mi w Gdańsku za metr kwadratowy powierzchni płyty (ok 550 PLN + VAT) z przyłączem kominkowym bez ceny kominka_
Czy piszesz o firmie Legalett z Gdańska czy jakimś podwykonawcy, który stawia na przykład cały dom z fundamentem L. ?
Pytam, bo ceny z Legalett w Gdańsku rzadko przekraczają 500 zł/m2. Jeśli jest to firma stawiająca cały dom, to może tak sobie wyliczyli koszty L. w całym kosztorysie budowy (?).

We wcześniejszym swoim liście napisałeś o jednym agregacie 4-strefowym. Przy powierzchni 162 m2 moim zdaniem powinno to być rozwiązanie z dwoma agregatami.

_...chyba pozostanie mi pocieranie rury ręcznikiem jak zona będzie brać prysznic_ Nooo, dobre - proponuje opatentować.  :smile:   :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## lakusz

> legalett z agregatem 4 strefowym plus kominek - 130 000 PLN i zostaje jeszcze problem cwu


jak duży dom ? jak dobrze ocieplony? czy spieszy ci się z budową czy czasu masz dużo ?

----------


## mariusz d.

Ależ się rozbawiłem czytając Twoj post... 
A tak w ramach sprostowania twojej wypowiedzi. 
_



			
				Nie masz zamiaru, ale jednak to czynisz. I znów się chwalisz: karty podkarpackiej firmy Kisan w ktorej niejednokrotnie byłem na szkoleniach i jest opisana optymalna temp. podłogi. 
A to firma Kisan jest tylk o na Podkarpaciu? Nie wiedziałem o tym (masz pewnie na myśli oddział)
			
		

_
Na podkarpaciu dokładnie w Kańczudze nie jest oddział firmy KISAN tylko zakład produkcyjny.  
_



			
				PS Szkoda, że pominąłeś temat prądów konwekcyjnych, który był głównym powodem napisania, gdy zapytano o sprawy zdrowotne w związku z L.
			
		

_
Sprawa prądów konwekcyjnych w typowej podłogowce i w płycie L.  niczym się nie różni i zalezy od ustawień zadanej temperatury. Więc nie ma  o czym pisać. Jedno i drugie jest lepszym rozwiązaniem od grzejników dla alergików. 

_



			
				Myślę Mariuszu, że sprawa dotyczy czego innego. Obaj lubimy, gdy korespondent pisze konkrety i szczegóły opiera na faktach. Podobnie jak Ty: „nie lubie jak wprowadza sie innych w bląd”. Kilka razy w różnych tematach mieliśmy inne dane, znaliśmy inne rozwiązania, fakty i w końcu okazywało się, że Twoja pewność siebie była nie do końca trafna. Moja także.
			
		

_ 
Co kolwiek nie napisze w odpowiedzi, Ty pewnie to przerobisz w sobie tylko zrozumiały sposob i wyjdzie na to, że jak Ty nie masz racji to ja też nie...

Pozostawię reszte bez komentarza bo szlag mnie (innych pewnie też) trafia  gdy piszesz dla samego pisania i zachwalania L. 
Zgodnie z Twoja sugestią lepiej nie wdawać się w dyskusję z niektorymi osobami na tym forum postanawiam wcielic ta zasade w zycie.

Ps. Z zaproszenia chętnie skorzystam tylko pod warunkiem, ze przez 2 dni nie bedziesz palil w kominku i  pozwolisz mi dokonać kilku pomiarów temperatury podlogi i powietrza. O czym chętnie podziele się na forum i zdam relacje a jeśli bedzie trzeba to wszystko odszczekam i przeproszę bijac się w piersi...MOJA WINA...   :Confused:

----------


## mariusz d.

Jeszcze jedno na koniec. Jesli piszę porady to wtedy gdy wiem w 100%, że jest tak jak myslę i bronie swojego zdania. Jak nie jestm pewny to nie piszę wcale bo po co robic komus wode z mózgu. Niech doradzą inni którzy wiedzą lepiej. 
Tak szczerze to niewiele mi pomogły Twoje posty które czytałem przed podjęciem decyzji o budowie płyty Legalett. Według mnie zawieraja za duzo informacji teoretycznych niż praktycznych. Na przestrzeni tych kilku lat wiecej mozna dowiedzieć się z wypowiedzi innych forumowiczów na tym wątku.
 Kilkakrotnie stawałem po Twojej stronie "barykady" (w slusznej sprawie) i to nie zmieni się jeśli ktoś będzie pisał głupoty na temat L. Jednak jesli Ty lub ktoś inny bedzie celowo lub przypadkowo  wprowadzał forumowiczów w błąd to dorzucę swoje trzy grosze... 
Już taki mam trudny charakter  :big grin:  podobno to rodzinne.

_Witam, 
do C.W.U ja zastanawiam się nad pompą Logafix WPT 300M (Buderus), ktoś z forum założył CombiVal WP-VT (Hoval), jest jeszcze z Viessmanna Vitocal 160-A._ 

Ja na ta chwile odradzam takie rozwiazanie grzania wody CWU bo wiecej z tym problemu niż kożysci. 
1. Jak narazie to za drogie urzadznie - czas zwrtu hmm...kilkanaście lub dziesiąt lat. A gwarancja na 2lata na pompe...zbornik róznie od 5-10lat
2. Najlepsza wydajność latem, zimą wydajność spada w zaleznosci od temperatury pomieszczenia. 
3. Zimą "zabiera" ciepło z pomieszczenia tworząc podcisnienie. Jeśli wyrzutnia "przerobionego" powietrza jest na zewnątrz to nic innego jak marnotrastwo i duze straty kilkaset m3 cieplego powietrza (jesli do garazu to jeszcze da się przezyć)
4. Dość duże gabaryty - potrzebne pomieszcznie typu kotlownia lub pralnia.  
5. Znam osobe pracujacą w firmie produkujacej te pompy ciepła i prywatnie nie poleca tego urzadzenia znajomym (coś to sugeruje)

Ja wybrałbym porządny elektryczny ogrzewacz pojemnościowym (bojler) z cyfrowym sterowaniem tygodniowym i godzinowym. Koszt 80-100-120l w granicach 700-1100zł. Jak się dobrze to cudeńko zaprogramuje to spokojnie przy normalnym użytkowaniu w rodzinie 4 osobowej można wyrobić się w 70-100zł miesięcznie za podgrzanie wody. Prostota, niezawodność, niewielkie koszty inwestycyjne, mozliwość samodzielnego montazu nawet dla laika w temacie. Reszte kasiorki można wpłacic na lokate i oplacać rachunki za prąd przez kilka lat. Ewentualnie dołożyc pare tys. i wybudować małą elektrownie wiatrową.  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bartosz32

Mariusz masz rację.
Czytam dużo różnych wątków na forum muratora i nie tylko, ale takiego gościa jak Piotr O. to nigdzie nie spotkałem. Po prostu  sam marketing i tylko legalett najlepszy ponad wszystko. Opanował watek o L. jak pijawka  :wink:  i aż z żalem czyta sie wypowiedzi Piotra O.
Dziwię sie tylko, że jeszcze tu pisze po tym wszystkim i się nie wstydzi   :oops:  

PS Piotrze napisz prawdę ile dostajesz prowizji od legalettu?

----------


## MARTINA1

*WSTYD to akurat nie jego specjalność*.... - polityka jest tu taka ,że wcześniej lub później wszyscy mający inne zdanie odejdą z tego wątku ...*a on zostanie ...*

Żeby nadrobić braki pojawi się 10 nowych budujących na lega i OD RAZU zachwyconych , przekonanych . I przede wszystkim zainteresowanych SYSTEMEM .... reszta - (jak projekt i inne  składowe domu dla nich nie ważne ) ...

 Polecam ten wątek - jest normalny - bez wodzireja....
http://forum.muratordom.pl/plyta-fun...owa,t20852.htm

----------


## Piotr O.

Czołem Mariuszu i „wesoła obstawo”  :big grin: 
I tak z małego zapytania Andreoo powstała teoria spiskowa. Ubawiliśmy się obaj Mariuszu, a kiedy zabrakło Ci argumentów odszedłeś od tematu.
Wypada podsumować merytorycznie i konkretnie.
1. To nie ja tylko Ty kolejny raz zaczepiłeś mnie i próbowałeś udowodnić, że znasz się na opisywanym temacie. Zauważ - nie odpisywałeś konkretnie na zapytanie tylko zarzuciłeś mi wprowadzanie w błąd. To potraktowałem żartobliwie jako zaczepkę.
2. Wykazałem Ci, że temperatura podłogi w L jest niższa od temp. podłogówki - szedłeś w zaparte i nadal z uporem piszesz, że tak nie jest. Fakty mówią za siebie: 
– dla Legalett przedział temp. 21-24 st. C.
– dla podłogówki 24-35 st. C.
Aby jednak nie opierać się tylko na swoim doświadczeniu i informacjach ze stron producentów wczoraj zadzwoniłem do znajomego, który od lat zajmuje się podłogówką. Potwierdził mi, że w praktyce użytkowania temperatura podłogówki zwykle utrzymywana jest w zakresie 26-30 st. C. Można to bez problemu zmierzyć i wielokrotnie to robił. Dodał inny sposób - wystarczy porównać z odczuciami chodzenia na boso. Przy podłogówce ciepło jest wyraźnie odczuwalne przez stopy. Jak sam wiesz, bo masz Legalett, podłoga w nim jest chłodniejsza i tylko w miejscach nad grzejącymi rurami jest słabo odczuwalne ciepło.
3. I najważniejsze, bo *to było tematem zasadniczym* - Andreoo zapytał:
_Czy faktycznie istnieją wątpliwości co do zdrowotnych konsekwencji stosowania systemu legalett czy są to jedynie wyssane z palca gadaniny osób związanych z piecami, grzejnikami itp_ 
Odpowiedziałem: Co masz na myśli? Pierwszy raz spotykam się z taką opinią? Wręcz przeciwnie przy L. prozdrowotnie ocenia się rozkład temp. i na plus w stosunku do podłogówki jeśli chodzi o alergików.
Ty dopiero w ostatnim liście odniosłeś się do tego i niestety wykazałeś się brakiem wiedzy w tym temacie oraz brakiem wiedzy o zalecie fundamentu, który masz.   :big grin:   :ohmy:  Napisałeś:
_Sprawa prądów konwekcyjnych w typowej podłogówce i w płycie L. niczym się nie różni i zależy od ustawień zadanej temperatury. Więc nie ma o czym pisać._ 
Jest o czym pisać, bo... 
W Legalett, z zasady jego działania, akumulacji ciepła - zmiany temperatury na powierzchni podłogi są powolne. Nie ma szybkich i nagłych skoków temperatury. W przypadku podłogówki mamy do czynienia z szybkimi zmianami temperatury - na przykład chcąc podnieść temp w pomieszczeniu z 21 na 27 st. C. *Taki szybki skok temp. na powierzchni podłogi powoduje podbicie kurzu, a z tym związane są tzw. prądy konwekcyjne.* Na tym polega zaleta, przewaga L w stosunku do podłogówki. 
Oczywiście nie mówimy tu o sytuacji, gdy podgłówka jest włączona 24 godziny na dobę, bo nie jest to sytuacja normalna.
Zgadzam się z Twoim zdaniem: Jedno i drugie jest lepszym rozwiązaniem od grzejników dla alergików. 
Mam nadzieję, że teraz wyjaśniliśmy sobie różniącą nas wiedzę i doświadczenie, a nie tylko teorię, na temat zdrowotny poruszony w pytaniu Andreoo.

_Jesli piszę porady to wtedy gdy wiem w 100%, że jest tak jak myslę i bronie swojego zdania. Jak nie jestm pewny to nie piszę wcale bo po co robic komus wode z mózgu. Niech doradzą inni którzy wiedzą lepiej._ 
Jak widać w tym przypadku, podobnie jak w przypadku Twoich nietrafnych domysłów i wypowiedzi w innych tematach, Twoja 100% pewność może odbiegać od faktycznych danych i stanu wiedzy w omawianym temacie, co wykazali Ci także inni. 
*Chylę czoła przed Twoją praktyką z zakresu wykonywanej pracy zawodowej.* 
Myślę, że właśnie ona czasem powoduje iż tak z pewnością siebie piszesz o tych 100%. 

_Jednak jesli Ty lub ktoś inny bedzie celowo lub przypadkowo wprowadzał forumowiczów w błąd to dorzucę swoje trzy grosze... 
Już taki mam trudny charakter  podobno to rodzinne._
"I vice wersal"  :big grin:  - tu dostrzegam Mariuszu spore podobieństwo nie tylko do mnie i stąd ta nasza polemika.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
PS W sprawie zaproszenia przesyłam Ci nr tel. na priw.
--------------------------------
Bartoszu32 – bardzo merytorycznej odpowiedzi udzieliłeś w temacie tu poruszanym - zdrowotnym:
_Opanował watek o L. jak pijawka  i aż z żalem czyta sie wypowiedzi Piotra O._
Proste lekarstwo: nie czytaj tylko dziel się swoim doświadczeniem z innymi - po to jest to forum.  :big grin:

----------


## Browar

> *Taki szybki skok temp. na powierzchni podłogi powoduje podbicie kurzu, a z tym związane są tzw. prądy konwekcyjne.* Na tym polega zaleta, przewaga L w stosunku do podłogówki. 
> Oczywiście nie mówimy tu o sytuacji, gdy podgłówka jest włączona 24 godziny na dobę, bo nie jest to sytuacja normalna.


Nie jestem tak wielkim ekspertem Piotrze jak Ty ale wydaje mi się że podbicie kurzu związane jest powstaniem prądów konwekcyjnych powstałych w skutek ogrzewania "opadającego" zimnego powietrza przez źródło ciepła (tutaj w podłodze). I nie koniecznie muszą to być "gwałtowne wzrosty" temperatury - choć wtedy przez chwilę prądy rzeczywiście są większe...

Z twojej wypowiedzi można by wywnioskować że prądy konwekcyjne powstają w skutek podbicia kurzu   :Lol:  

Co do drugiego genialnego stwierdzenia to musze przyznać, że u mnie na górze podłogówka jest włączona 24 godziny na dobę.... Czy jestem nienormalny?   :Roll:  

Dobrze że czasem coś pogrubiasz w tych swoich wywodach  - można się od razu pośmiać zamiast najpierw łapać mdłości....   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## Browar

I jeszcze jedno... marketingowe hasełka o "braku prądów konwekcyjnych" najdziesz na stronach większości producentów systemów ogrzewania podłogowego...   :ohmy:  

przykład: http://www.interex.strefa.pl/przewody_grzewcze.html

(na środku jak byk)

Oni zapewne są "ekspertami" od swojego systemu, ale jakoś nie piszą " przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym *w naszym systemie* nie występują prądy konwekcyjne" tylko piszą ogólnie: "przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym...." 

Czaisz różnicę ???   :Roll:

----------


## Piotr O.

Cześć Browar
Widzę, że z nowym rokiem humor Ci dopisuje - i tak trzymać.  :smile: 
Na pierwsze nie odpowiem, bo sam wiesz o co mi chodzi i próbujesz...
_Co do drugiego genialnego stwierdzenia to musze przyznać, że u mnie na górze podłogówka jest włączona 24 godziny na dobę.... Czy jestem nienormalny? 
_ Tu kpina w Twoim "mistrzowskim" wykonaniu mówi sama za siebie, że* jesteś normalny i niemoralny*.  :smile:   :big grin: 
A bardziej poważnie pisząc - czy grzejesz non-stop przez 24 godziny?
Taka gra słów: jest włączona w sensie grzeje non-stop 24 godziny na dobę.
Najlepszego w Nowym Roku Browar

----------


## Browar

> Tu kpina w Twoim "mistrzowskim" wykonaniu...


Dziękuję!   :Lol:  




> A bardziej poważnie pisząc - czy grzejesz non-stop przez 24 godziny?
> Taka gra słów: jest włączona w sensie grzeje non-stop 24 godziny na dobę.
> Najlepszego w Nowym Roku Browar


Dzięki mieszaczowi w kotłowni mam stałą, niską temperaturę podłogówki i grzeję cały czas przez 24 godziny na dobę   :cool:   Więc jeżeli chodzi o prądy konwekcyjne to różnicy między L i podłogówką nie mam...?   :Roll:   Tylko podłoga trochę cieplejsza jest w dotyku.

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

A czemu proszę Waćpana ma służyć tekst o braku prądów konwekcyjnych na stronach producenta podłogówki?  :ohmy:  Z tego, co pamiętam na oficjalnych stronach Legalett nie ma tego, co napisałeś.  :smile: 
Pisaliśmy z Mariuszem o temperaturach, o akumulacji. Jak chcesz, to odnieś się do tego.

_Dzięki mieszaczowi w kotłowni mam stałą, niską temperaturę podłogówki i grzeję cały czas przez 24 godziny na dobę  Więc jeżeli chodzi o prądy konwekcyjne to różnicy między L i podłogówką nie mam...?  Tylko podłoga trochę cieplejsza jest w dotyku._ 
Gratuluję. Wniosek z tego, że prawidłowo masz wykonaną i wykorzystywaną podłogówkę na poddaszu wspieraną jak rozumiem ciepełkiem z parteru na Legalett.  :smile:  
Ja się na podłogówce praktycznie mało znam, więc wybacz pytanie, bo trochę tylko mnie dziwi, że non-stop masz włączoną podłogówkę.  :ohmy:  A jaką masz tamże temperaturę przy podłodze? Jakie będą rachunki z to non-stop grzanie?  :Confused:  
Pozdrawiam "mistrza kpiny"  :smile:

----------


## Browar

> *A czemu proszę Waćpana ma służyć tekst o braku prądów konwekcyjnych na stronach producenta podłogówki?*  Z tego, co pamiętam na oficjalnych stronach Legalett nie ma tego, co napisałeś. 
> Pisaliśmy z Mariuszem o temperaturach, o akumulacji. Jak chcesz, to odnieś się do tego.


widzę że nie czaisz jednak... więc ma się to odnieść do tego:




> W przypadku podłogówki mamy do czynienia z szybkimi zmianami temperatury - na przykład chcąc podnieść temp w pomieszczeniu z 21 na 27 st. C. Taki szybki skok temp. na powierzchni podłogi powoduje podbicie kurzu, a z tym związane są tzw. prądy konwekcyjne. *Na tym polega zaleta, przewaga L w stosunku do podłogówki.* Oczywiście nie mówimy tu o sytuacji, gdy podgłówka jest włączona 24 godziny na dobę, bo nie jest to sytuacja normalna.


Wiesz różnica między wadą z zaletą jest taka: 

 - jak *chcesz* coś zrobić *ale nie możesz* tego zrobić  (tu myślę o szybkim podniesieniu temperatury z 21 na 27'C)  z powodu np. "ograniczeń sprzętu" - ograniczenia Legalett  to jest to *WADA Legalett*  wynikająca z konstrukcji....

W podłogówce jest to zaleta - bo możesz sterować sobie temperatura jak chcesz.... Wadą podłogówki byłoby gdyby skoki  temperatury występowały samoczynnie mimo, że tego nie chcemy....

W prawidłowo wykonanej podłogówce też możesz sobie przestawiać temperaturę przez 3 dni o np 1'C i uzyskać zmianę temperatury z 21 do 27' C podobnie jak w L  - długo, powoli...  


Czyli w podłogówce możesz gwałtownie lub wolno a w L. tylko wolno...


A Ty jak zwykle manipulujesz i piszesz że jak się czegoś nie da to jest zaleta.   :Mad:   .... bo kurz się nie unosi... Pranie też robisz w strumyku bo wadą pralki jest hałas w domu ?   :Roll:  

Browar

----------


## Piotr O.

Oj, Browar, Browar - kto tu manipuluje?
Oooo...odpowiedzi na moje pytania nie był Waćpan napisać  :sad:  , a to może być ciekawsze niż te gierki słowne. Co chcesz sobie udowodnić?
Zmieniłeś temat, piszesz o czymś innym niż ja z Mariuszem i kreujesz się na odkrywcę prawd znanych, których nie podważam. Próbujesz mi wmówić czegoś czego nie napisałem.
*Primo:*
_W prawidłowo wykonanej podłogówce też możesz sobie przestawiać temperaturę przez 3 dni o np 1'C i uzyskać zmianę temperatury z 21 do 27' C podobnie jak w L - długo, powoli..._
A kto napisał, że nie można? Proszę o dokładny cytat.  :ohmy: 
To co napisałeś wyżej nie przeczy temu, co napisałem ja. Ja się z tym zgadzam.
Podobnie jak zgadzam się z tym: _W podłogówce jest to zaleta - bo możesz sterować sobie temperatura jak chcesz..._. 
Podałeś inny przykład, a ja inny - oba są stosowane. Można ewentualnie zapytać które częściej, kiedy, dlaczego i które jest bardziej prawidłowe, ekonomiczne...?
*Secudno:*
_Czyli w podłogówce możesz gwałtownie lub wolno a w L. tylko wolno..._
Jasne - czy ktoś temu przeczył?  :smile: 
*Tertio*
_A Ty jak zwykle manipulujesz i piszesz że jak się czegoś nie da to jest zaleta. .... bo kurz się nie unosi..._ 
A tu się z Tobą nie zgodzę, bo oczywiście można tak napisać o bezwładności L., ale to jest właśnie manipulacja w określonym celu. Odwrócę "kota ogonem" i napiszę w podobnym stylu jak Ty: wadą bezwładności L. jest to, że nie ma prądów konwekcyjnych. Fajnie brzmi prawda? Ciekawa gra słów... w określonym celu. 
Wybrałem L. m.in. ze względu brak prądów konwekcyjnych - ważne przy małych dzieciach (alergie, astma). O tym pisałem w kontekście zapytania Andreoo. Reszta to konsekwencja ciekawej polemiki z Mariuszem, z którym dzięki temu pogadaliśmy sobie długo i sympatycznie przez telefon dochodząc do wspólnego wniosku, że często błędnie odczytujemy to co miał na myśli autor listu. Pamiętasz Browar naszą korespondencję na priw? Wnioski były podobne.

Napisz coś więcej o tym Twoim rozwiązaniu z mieszadłem - nczay sie mieszaczem  :smile: , bo to jest dla mnie i pewnie innych znacznie ciekawsze. Masz zbiornik buforowy wody?
Najlepszego "mistrzu kpiny"

----------


## Browar

Nie no poprostu ręce opadają przy Tobie.... Pogrubiłem Ci nawet zdanie w którym piszesz o wyższości L. nad podłogówką jeżeli chodzi o prądy konwekcyjne, co jest bzdurą *bo w obu przypadkach (i L i podłogówce) jest tak samo jeżeli systemy są wykonane prawidłowo*. 
Piszesz że się z tym zgadzasz a potem znowu bzdury oodwracaniu kota ogonem i wrzucasz tekst o bezwładności... Tylko że Ja pisałem o prądach konwekcyjnych.

Jeżeli chodzi o bezwładność to jej zaletą jest to że podłoga dłużej utrzymuje ciepło dzięki czemu nie trzeba grzać non stop a podłoga i tak się niw wychłodzi przez kilka godzin tak jak nieogrzewana podłogówka - czyli większa ekonomiczność L. Przy podłogówce, jeżeli podłoga ma mieć "stałą" temperaturę trzeba grzać non stop.

Wadą bezwładności jest jednak brak sterowalności jak przy podłogówce. Nie da się w L. w  godzinę podnieść temperatury o 6-7 stopni (np. na czas kompania niemowlaka w łazience), a przy  podłogówce można.

*Jeżeli chodzi o prądy konwekcyjne* to przy normalnym ogrzewaniu i w podłogówce i w L. jest tak samo więc nie ma w tej kwestii żadnej przewagi  Legalettu! BRAK PRĄDÓW KONWEKCYJNYCH W OBU PRZYPADKACH!


Temperaturę podłogi przy podłogówce mam 26'C. Jeżeli chodi o koszty to jużo nich pisałem  - od początku grzeję tak samo czyli podłogówka non stop.

Mieszacz jak to mieszacz  - miesza wodę gorącą z pieca z już  "schłodzoną" wracającą do pieca i  taka "wymieszana" woda o odpowiedniej temperaturze trafia do podłogówki... W zależności od tego jaka ilośc wody"schłodzonej" jest "dopuszczana" przez mieszacz do wody gorącej takę mamy temperaturę na wyściu z mieszacza... proste.

Nie mam żadnego zbiornika buforowego.

Browar

----------


## lakusz

> Ja wybrałbym porządny elektryczny ogrzewacz pojemnościowym (bojler) z cyfrowym sterowaniem tygodniowym i godzinowym. Koszt 80-100-120l w granicach 700-1100zł. Jak się dobrze to cudeńko zaprogramuje to spokojnie przy normalnym użytkowaniu w rodzinie 4 osobowej można wyrobić się w 70-100zł miesięcznie za podgrzanie wody. Prostota, niezawodność, niewielkie koszty inwestycyjne, mozliwość samodzielnego montazu nawet dla laika w temacie. Reszte kasiorki można wpłacic na lokate i oplacać rachunki za prąd przez kilka lat. Ewentualnie dołożyc pare tys. i wybudować małą elektrownie wiatrową.  
> Pozdrawiam


pogadaj z *j-j* on ama bardzo fajny bojler, i dużo doświadczenia z jego programowaniem

----------


## anna2504

> pogadaj z *j-j* on ama bardzo fajny bojler, i dużo doświadczenia z jego programowaniem


Witam,

chętnie poznam to rozwiązanie. p.Lakusz o kogo chodzi?
Pozdrawiam,
Anna

----------


## aga11

chciałabym skontaktować się z kimś kto ma płytę fundamentowa legalett i mieszka w woj.łódzkim lub ościennym. mam zamiar wiosną wylać tę płytę - dom o pow.106m i garaż, który nie ma być ogrzewany

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, Mariuszu mam pytanie do Ciebie, czym impregnować płytki granitowe na legalecie i czy w ogóle impregnować? Wybór jest tak duży, że naprawdę nie mam pojęcia co wybrać, a ponieważ jesteś najlepszym specem w gronie legalettowców od "płytek" to Tobie zawracam głowę bezpośrednio. A może ktoś kładł płytki granitowe i może podzielić się doświadczeniem?Pozdrawiam K  :Wink2:

----------


## mariusz d.

_



			
				Witajcie, Mariuszu mam pytanie do Ciebie, czym impregnować płytki granitowe na legalecie i czy w ogóle impregnować?
			
		

_

Tak na szybko bo mam niewiele czasu. 
 Ogólnie to z granitem nie ma takiego problemu jak z marmurem. W niewielkim stopniu chłonie wode czy inne plyny. Mimo wszytko warto zaimpregnować oczyszczony granit i inne okładziny kamienne po kilkunastu godzinach od zakonczenia prac i gruntownym sprzataniu. Impregnat zamknie w kamieniu pory i ograniczy wnikanie płynów a co za tym idzie będzie bardziej odporny na zaplamienia. (czerwone wino, soki, owoce) Impregnat uwydatnia tez strukture kamienia i jego kolor. 
Ja dotychczas stosowałem 3 krotnie na marmurze i 1 na granicie z bardzo dorym skutkiem preparaty firmy sopro. 
np taki:    http://pl-pl.sopro.com/products/tfp/...0893/file.html
Porusze jeszcze temat na swoim branzowym forum glazurników, jak dowiem sie czegoś wiecej to napisze. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Browar

Ja robiłem granitowe blaty, które raczej bardziej są narażone na zalania różnymi płynami typu oleje, wino, kawa, itp. niż podłoga... Panowie z firmy kamieniarskiej do graniutu polecali przede wszsytkim Multigranit i takim też zaimpregnowali u mnie.



pozdrawiam

----------


## katarzynap3

Browar i Mariusz - dzięki. Teraz przynajmniej mi łatwiej wybrać   :big tongue:  
Pozdrawiam K

----------


## 3City

Witam wszystkich. Wiosną 2009 wybudowałem dom na plytowym fundamencie grzewczym Legalett. Powierzchnia płyty 187m2. Budynek z 2 pełnymi kondygnacjami z pustką nad salonem. Piętro ogrzewane będzie również Legaletem - w stropie. W związku z wieloma zapytaniami o zdjęcia z realizacji - z resztą sam bardzo chciałem zobaczyć takie zdjecia przed moją inwestycją - zrobiłem Galerię zdjęć. Zdjęcia z realizacji budowy mojego domu można zobaczyć na  www.adamkaczmarczyk.pl/legalett Od razu uprzedzę pytania Tomków, Marit i innych czlonków pewnej partii na 3 litery zaczynajacej sie na P i konczacej na S - ktorzy zakladaja ze wszyscy wszedzie kreca, we wszyskim maja interes, na 90% jesli im sie w zyciu udało, to pewnie przez układy, znajomości i kasę - OTÓŻ - od Legalletu za ta wypowiedz i galerie mam miesiecznie ok 100.000, uzywam telefonów marki Nokia, tu gorzej juz tylko 50.000 miesiecznie, jeżdzę VW passatem i podczas rozmów z kumplami na browarku (sory Browar, że targam Twoj loginem  :wink:  chwalę go sobie - od koncernu wplywa ok 70.000/miesiac, ziemniaki gotujemy na amice - żona sobie chwali podczas pogawedek w pracy - 5.000 na miesiac. Jestem fotografem używam systemów nikona i... tu niestety lipa - nie płaci ani grosza, za to ja dziesiątki tysiecy - na szczescie mam z czego - czytaj powyzej  :big grin:  Zapraszam do Galerii.

----------


## 3City

Witam wszystkich. Wiosną 2009 wybudowałem dom na plytowym fundamencie grzewczym Legalett. Powierzchnia płyty 187m2. Budynek z 2 pełnymi kondygnacjami z pustką nad salonem. Piętro ogrzewane będzie również Legaletem - w stropie. W związku z wieloma zapytaniami o zdjęcia z realizacji - z resztą sam bardzo chciałem zobaczyć takie zdjecia przed moją inwestycją - zrobiłem Galerię zdjęć. Zdjęcia z realizacji budowy mojego domu można zobaczyć na  www.adamkaczmarczyk.pl/legalett Od razu uprzedzę pytania Tomków, Marit i innych czlonków pewnej partii na 3 litery zaczynajacej sie na P i konczacej na S - ktorzy zakladaja ze wszyscy wszedzie kreca, we wszyskim maja interes, na 90% jesli im sie w zyciu udało, to pewnie przez układy, znajomości i kasę - OTÓŻ - od Legalletu za ta wypowiedz i galerie mam miesiecznie ok 100.000, uzywam telefonów marki Nokia, tu gorzej juz tylko 50.000 miesiecznie, jeżdzę VW passatem i podczas rozmów z kumplami na browarku (sory Browar, że targam Twoj loginem  :wink:  chwalę go sobie - od koncernu wplywa ok 70.000/miesiac, ziemniaki gotujemy na amice - żona sobie chwali podczas pogawedek w pracy - 5.000 na miesiac. Jestem fotografem używam systemów nikona i... tu niestety lipa - nie płaci ani grosza, za to ja dziesiątki tysiecy - na szczescie mam z czego - czytaj powyzej  :big grin:  Zapraszam do Galerii.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Cześć *3City*. Pomijając kto , komu , ile i za co płaci , mógłbyś podać przekrój stropu nad parterem i kolejne warstwy? Pierwszy raz widzę legallett do grzania piętra "na żywo". Zdziwiłem się , bo myślałem , że rury są bezpośrednio w stropie , tymczasem widzę u ciebie najpierw strop monolityczny a instalację na nim  :Roll:  .
I drugie pytanie tak dla pewności: białe rury pod legalett'em na parterze to odkurzacz centralny tak? Zmieścił się razem z legalett'em między zbrojeniami bez problemu?

PS.
Projekt domu to projekt indywidualny czy typowy?

----------


## 3City

Przekrój stropu nad parterem - 18cm strop konstrukcyjny, 5 styro, 9 wylewka w ktorej zatopione sa rurki PP. Białe rurki na parterze to rurki odkurzacza, zmieścił sie bez problemu, projekt indywidualny.

----------


## Piotr O.

Gratuluję 3City - kawał współczesnej chałupy postawiliście.  :smile: 
Wesoły list napisałaś i tego nam potrzeba w dobie zniesmaczonych smutasów trolli.
Zapomniałeś napisać, że dostałeś i ode mnie 10 000 za wpis tutaj.  :big grin: 

Dzięki za bardzo ciekawą galerię. Świetne ujęcia - zwłaszcza te z łopatą i kaskiem. Pamiętam jak sam poszukiwałeś osoby, która ten projekt buduje i nie mogłeś znaleźć. Teraz następcom będzie łatwiej.

Czy możesz podzielić się szerzej swoim wrażeniami z budowy?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Mnie spodobały się także inne zdjęcia - Kia Sorento - marzenie.  :smile:

----------


## Browar

> ... i podczas rozmów z kumplami na browarku (sory Browar, że targam Twoj loginem  chwalę go sobie - od koncernu wplywa ok 70.000/miesiac....



Nie przypominam sobie żeby mój koncern coś Ci płacił   :Lol:  Chyba że pijasz "u konkurencji"   :Confused:   A tak poważnie to fajny wjazd do tematu zrobiłeś... że też Ci się chciało tą stronkę strzelić   :ohmy:   chyba rzeczywiście ktoś zapłacił...  :Wink2:  

Fajnie fajnie... rozumiem że już mieszkasz i grzejesz prundem... Podaj podsumowanie rachunku. Ile tam masz użytkowej? Ze 300 metrów chyba?

Pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## Browar

> ... i podczas rozmów z kumplami na browarku (sory Browar, że targam Twoj loginem  chwalę go sobie - od koncernu wplywa ok 70.000/miesiac....



Nie przypominam sobie żeby mój koncern coś Ci płacił   :Lol:  Chyba że pijasz "u konkurencji"   :Confused:   A tak poważnie to fajny wjazd do tematu zrobiłeś... że też Ci się chciało tą stronkę strzelić   :ohmy:   chyba rzeczywiście ktoś zapłacił...  :Wink2:  

Fajnie fajnie... rozumiem że już mieszkasz i grzejesz prundem... Podaj podsumowanie rachunku. Ile tam masz użytkowej? Ze 300 metrów chyba?

Pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## 3City

Browar dzisiejszy stan domu pokazuje ostatnia fotka w galerii, więc do odpalenia prrruuundowych agregatów jeszcze trochę czasu minie. Uzytkowej w moim domu jest ok 260m. Tej wersji się będę trzymał  :wink:

----------


## QBELEK

3City wybacz naszemu chmielowemu koledze wieczornej niedyspozycji prawdopodobnie wynikającej z zamiłowania do pieniącego się napoju. Domniemam że  skutki przedawkowania są powodem pomyłki domu gotowego z doskonałą wizualizacjią projektu 3City.

----------


## tomek z SSP

cześć
ładna płyta 3City, podziel się jeśli możesz info nt kosztu stanu zero (teren+płyta na parterze). 
Ja czekam już trzeci tydzień na wstępną wycenę z Legalett i coś czuję, że bez telefonów do Gdańska się nie obejdzie.
Trochę mroźno było, jak tam wasze płyty sie spisywaly?

pozdrawiam
t

----------


## Bartosz32

Cześć 3City. 
Bardzo ładny dom, też taka architekrura przemawia do mojej wyobraźni. Chiałem coś w podobnym stylu, ale mam parterówkę...  :Wink2:  
Świetna strona i bardzo dobre zdjecia.

Pozdrawiam,
Bartek

----------


## Browar

> 3City wybacz naszemu chmielowemu koledze wieczornej niedyspozycji prawdopodobnie wynikającej z zamiłowania do pieniącego się napoju. Domniemam że  skutki przedawkowania są powodem pomyłki domu gotowego z doskonałą wizualizacjią projektu 3City.


Cześć Qbelek. 

Cóż, może Cię rozczaruję ale moje zamiłowanie do pieniącego się napoju nie wiąże sie ze skutkami przedawkowania ani wieczornymi niedyspozycjami...   :Confused:   Jak kiedyś dorośniesz do etapu "kultury picia" to zrozumiesz...   :Wink2:  

3City w lipcu 2008 pisał że zamierza ruszyć we wrześniu z płytą więc już minęło grubo ponad rok... Stąd też moje przypuszczenie, że już pomieszkuje. (na zdjęciach w jego galerii daty nie widać).

z piwnym pozdrowieniem

Browar

----------


## katarzynap3

> cześć
> ładna płyta 3City, podziel się jeśli możesz info nt kosztu stanu zero (teren+płyta na parterze). 
> Ja czekam już trzeci tydzień na wstępną wycenę z Legalett i coś czuję, że bez telefonów do Gdańska się nie obejdzie.
> Trochę mroźno było, jak tam wasze płyty sie spisywaly?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> t


Mrozik się stara my też, dzięki kominkowi mamy idealnie ciepło  :Lol:  bez zbtyniego naciągania elektrowni  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek z SSP

katarzynap3, kominek współpracuje z L, czy jest jako alternatywne niezależne od L źródło ciepła?

ja zakładam, że komienk będzie niezależny. Natomiast ktoś wcześniej stwierdził, że reku doskonale zastąpi DGP... i tu się właśnie zastanawiam, bo reku to prąd, a ja wolałbym się po częsci zabezpieczyć przed skutkami dłuższych awarii sieci energetycznej (nomen omen takiej jaka jest teraz w części Śląska i okolicach Krakowa), stąd cały czas myślę o kominku z właściwym wkładem dla grawitacyjnego DGP (żeliwny? - tu się muszę podszkolić), aby jedną rurą doprowadzić ciepłe powietrze do częsci nocnej domu. Wiem, że to może wydawać się nieco przekombinowane, ale w teorii daje komfort psychiczny.
pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## Piotr O.

_Trochę mroźno było, jak tam wasze płyty sie spisywaly?_ 
Kurna... ale zimnica się zrobiła, mróz do pioruna się trzyma i trzyma. W domu hajcujemy i... ciągle te same temperatury 20-21 st. C.  :smile: 
Tylko ten wschodni wyż i wiater nas wyziębia.
Zdrowia życzę i dobrego humoru na co dzień

----------


## Osówka

Spotkała nas niespodzianka. Mąż zadzwonił do ZE podając stan licznika, żebyśmy mogli wpłacić pieniądze za miesiąc ogrzewania. Poprzedni rachunek za dwa miesiące był wysoki (podałam tu jaki - około 2 tys) , więc chcielismy uniknąc wydawania tak dużej kwoty na raz. A tu pani mówi, że ... prawie 3 tysiące   :ohmy:  
Okazało się, że coś się stało z licznikiem i mierzył zużycie prądu tylko w jednej taryfie, dziennej.   :Evil:  Ciekwae od kiedy tak liczył. 
Nazajutrzy był pan elektryk, zmienił licznik na nowy, a teraz trzeba się mocno zastanowić jak sobie poradzić z ustaleniem ile prądu w jakiej taryfie powinniśmy zapłacić.   :Roll: 

Tomku z SSP - my mamy kominek żeliwny Tarnawa - spisuje się doskonale.

----------


## tomek z SSP

_wpłacić pieniądze za miesiąc ogrzewania_[/quote]

3000 pln za 1 (słownie: jeden) m-c? fiu, fiu... tak czy siak wydaje się sporo.

też mnie ciekawi jak Wam to ten ZE rozliczy. IMO byłoby uczciwie, bez staty dla biednego ZE, założyć zużycie w I i II taryfie w relacji 50/50, Fair ze strony ZE byłoby 100% w w II-giej... ale takie czasy gdy gra się fair chyba już minęły lub jeszcze nie nadeszły. 
A któren to ZE?, miejscowości o nazwie Osowiec jest całkiem sporo, gdyby to przypadkiem był ten podwarszawski, to może udało by się coś ugrać.

dzięki za podpowiedź w kwestii kominka. 

pozdrawiam
T

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Osówko
Kilka lat temu też mieliśmy taką sytuację. Licznik wymieniono, a opłaty policzono na podstawie poprzednich rachunków. Trochę negocjowałem mając znajomą w ZE.  :smile: 
Oby i i u Was tak było.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Osówka

Już sprawa wyjasniona. Wyliczyli proporcje zużycia prądu w taryfie nocnej/dziennej na podstawie dwu poprzednich lat.  U nas proporcje nocna/dzienna w miesiącach grzewczych wyszły 80/20. I naliczyli rachunek od nowa, również z poprzedniej faktury, gdzie proporcje wyglądały prawie po równo. Widocznie już wczesniej licznik kaputnął. 
Nasz Osowiec podwarszawski, ZE Łódź - Żyrardów. Bardzo ładnie i fair się zachowali.   :big grin:

----------


## tomek131

To zamiast 3000 będzie 1500 za miesiąc.Przeca to i tak kosmos jakiś  :ohmy:

----------


## katarzynap3

> katarzynap3, kominek współpracuje z L, czy jest jako alternatywne niezależne od L źródło ciepła?
> 
> ja zakładam, że komienk będzie niezależny. Natomiast ktoś wcześniej stwierdził, że reku doskonale zastąpi DGP... i tu się właśnie zastanawiam, bo reku to prąd, a ja wolałbym się po częsci zabezpieczyć przed skutkami dłuższych awarii sieci energetycznej (nomen omen takiej jaka jest teraz w części Śląska i okolicach Krakowa), stąd cały czas myślę o kominku z właściwym wkładem dla grawitacyjnego DGP (żeliwny? - tu się muszę podszkolić), aby jedną rurą doprowadzić ciepłe powietrze do częsci nocnej domu. Wiem, że to może wydawać się nieco przekombinowane, ale w teorii daje komfort psychiczny.
> pozdrawiam
> Tomek


Przepraszam Tomku, że dopiero teraz odpisuję, jakoś umknęło mi, że zwróciłeś się do mnie z pytaniem.
Kominek jest niezależny od legalettu, mamy reku, ale chodzi teraz na pół gwizdka, bo poddasze jeszcze nie docieplone, jak już porządnie napalę i w salonie jest za ciepło to włączam na maxa i przez pół godziny do 2-3 godzin miesza mi powietrze w całym domu. Nawet ładnie się rozprowadza, poza ostatnim pokojem, który nie dość, że duży to od północnego wschodu i tam jest zawsze chłodniej. A jeśli chodzi o połączenie obu instalacji obecnie Adam mk próbuje coś takiego zrobić w temacie Hybryda WM i DGP, bo formalnie nie powinno się tego łączyć przez centralę wentylacyjną, bo można ją uszkodzić, natomiast osobne instalacje w jednym domu "gryzą się"
http://forum.muratordom.pl/hybryda-w...8127.htm<br />
tu masz link do Jego eksperymentu. 
A jaki projekt wybrałeś, bo jakoś nie zwróciłam uwagi czy wcześniej pisałeś  :oops:  
Bo przy tym założeniu warto zwrócić uwagę na szerokość korytarzy i umieszczenie centralne kominka, u nas jakoś tak wyszło, że w małej łazience cała ściana kominkowa grzeje, mimo, że komin stoi przy drugiej  :big grin:  Pozdrawiam K

----------


## tomek z SSP

dzięki za link, znajdę czas-poczytam...

na budujemy dom jest coś takiego 
http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...256/Itemid,43/ 
a tam fragment:
"Połączenie kominka z centralą nie jest skomplikowane – przewód, którym przechodzi ciepłe powietrze z kominka łączy się z głównym przewodem nawiewnym wychodzącym z wymiennika ciepła".
Taaaa, najlepsze jest to, że u nas ze wszystkiego trzeba się doktoryzować i wymyslać własne koncepcje, jak pójdziesz do fachowca, dajmy na to od wentylacji, to jeden doradzi tak, a inny powie, że to jest wykluczone. Ciekawy kraj mamy.

Główne założenia do mojego projektu obejmuje 
http://www.extradom.pl/StronaProjekt...rojektID=12811, obecnie temat znajduje się u architekta, który ma zweryfikować wszelkie moje fanaberie. Czekam na wstępną wycenę z L, na razie był telefon, pan Wojtek liczy...
pozdrawiam

----------


## Osówka

> To zamiast 3000 będzie 1500 za miesiąc.Przeca to i tak kosmos jakiś


Ponieważ przeżywasz moja niedolę to pokusiłam się o dokładniejsze wyliczenia. Za dwa miesiące od połowy października do połowy grudnia, po korekcie jest 1650. Czyli ok 825 zł ( w tym również CWU, całę Agd, gotowanie na płycie). To ile za samo grzanie? 
Od niecałej połowy grudnia (od 10 grudnia) przez 40 dni ( wyszło prawie 1800, czyli ok. 1350 za miesiąc. To dużo. Zima w tym roku wyjątkowo zimowa.   :Wink2:

----------


## lakusz

> prawie 3 tysiące


3 koła ???? toż to jest 6000kWh, jak duży masz dom? ile agregatów ? ja nie patrze na korektę kasy, bo to jest tylko kwestia rozliczenia, ale szokuje mnie ilość kWh ???

u mnie nawet gdyby agregat pracował przez 24h/30dni to nabiło by i tak sporo poniżej połowy z tego ! u mnie standardowo całego prądu idzie ok 1000kWh - i też w domu wszystko a prąd i małe dziecko i żona non stop w domu!

----------


## tomek131

To może się zdecyduj najpierw ,czy zapłaciłaś 1500zł czy 825zł

----------


## Piotr O.

Niewierny Tomasz131 znów leniwy  :sad:  - nie chciało mu się poczytać wcześniejszych postów, do tego nadal niekumaty i za wszelką cenę szukający sensacji napisał:
_To może się zdecyduj najpierw, czy zapłaciłaś 1500zł czy 825zł_

A Osówka wszak pisała:
_Spotkała nas niespodzianka. (...) A tu pani mówi, że ... prawie 3 tysiące  
Okazało się, że coś się stało z licznikiem i mierzył zużycie prądu tylko w jednej taryfie, dziennej._ 
(...)
_Już sprawa wyjaśniona. Wyliczyli proporcje zużycia prądu w taryfie nocnej/dziennej na podstawie dwu poprzednich lat. (...) Bardzo ładnie i fair się zachowali. _ 
*I specjalnie dla Tomasza:*
_Ponieważ przeżywasz moją niedolę to pokusiłam się o dokładniejsze wyliczenia. 
Za dwa miesiące od połowy października do połowy grudnia, po korekcie jest 1650_  (korekcie wynikającej z awarii licznika – dop. P.O.).
_Czyli ok. 825 zł ( w tym również CWU, całę Agd, gotowanie na płycie). To ile za samo grzanie?_ 
Z wcześniejszego listu Osówki przyjęta kwota ok. 150 zł na inne sprzęta czyli mamy 675zł/miesiąc za L w podanym okresie. Może być mniej, bo to kwota wzięta z lata kiedy działają solary na potrzeby cwu, a w zimie oprócz płyty ceramicznej w kuchni, więcej idzie energii na cwu, gdy kolektory odpoczywają  :smile: .  Czyli może jest to kwota w okolicy 600 zł przy domu 145 m2 i powierzchni okien ponad 30 m2.
A tak w ogóle to Osówka napisała:
_Grzejemy pół roku, pół roku nie grzejemy – średnio wychodzi 375 zł miesięcznie_, co można przeczytać tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3889757.htm#3889757 .  :big grin:   :Roll:  
Ciekawe czy Tomek to zrozumie prawidłowo?  :Confused:   :ohmy: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie z ciepłego domu 
(20-21 st. grzanie tylko II taryfa przy -17 st. za oknem)

----------


## katarzynap3

Lakusz - no litości, a co w tym szokującego? Policz -(dwa agregaty po 4 kW) 
8 kWh* 30h = 240 dziennie * 30 dni jak piszesz 7200 kWh no to rachunek prosty - prawda?
Całe szczęście nikt nie musi grzać 24 godziny  :smile: 
U mnie na koniec roku było 5600 kWh od 21 września z agregatami - wcześniej jakieś 500, więc u Osówki to żadna rewelacja, po prostu standard. 
Pozdrawiam K

----------


## pdurys

Nie chce sie wymadrzac ale tu w Lodzi to  dzien ma tylko 24h. Czasami chcialem aby mial te 30, ale juz mi przeszlo.
A co do wyliczen to mam wrazenie, ze jest jeszcze jeden blad.
Jesli system mialby grzac przez caly dzien (niezalenie ile ma godzin  :wink:  ) to chyba znaczyc moze, ze dom nie jest dobrze docieplony / zaizolowany.

----------


## katarzynap3

Pdudrys - święta prawda - całe szczęście - hi hi hi taki "malusi" przekręt, chyba za szybko chciałam policzyć  :oops:  Jeszcze raz przepraszam   :Wink2: 
A faktycznie masz rację ilość godzin grzania zależy od parametrów cieplnych budynku. Po prostu dostosowałam się założenia lakusza z grzaniem 24 godzinnym   :Wink2: 
a tu cytat jego wypowiedzi, bo widzę, że jest na poprzedniej stronie:
*3 koła ???? toż to jest 6000kWh, jak duży masz dom? ile agregatów ? ja nie patrze na korektę kasy, bo to jest tylko kwestia rozliczenia, ale szokuje mnie ilość kWh ???

u mnie nawet gdyby agregat pracował przez 24h/30dni to nabiło by i tak sporo poniżej połowy z tego ! u mnie standardowo całego prądu idzie ok 1000kWh - i też w domu wszystko a prąd i małe dziecko i żona non stop w domu!
_________________
---------------[ lakusz ]---------------
Miejsce: Mały Ciepły Domek w Szymanowie*[i[/i]

----------


## Osówka

> 3 koła ???? toż to jest 6000kWh, jak duży masz dom? ile agregatów ? ja nie patrze na korektę kasy, bo to jest tylko kwestia rozliczenia, ale szokuje mnie ilość kWh ???


Mając piękny wykaz z ZE mogę zajrzeć jak było w poprzednich latach - to są zuzycia z listopada/grudnia

W 2004 przez  przez 57 dni - 4400 kWh, (ok. 77 kWh dziennie)
w 2005 przez 48 dni 4000 kWh  (83 kwh)
w 2006 przez 58 dni 3900 kWh  (67 kWh)
w 2007 przez 55 dni - 3800 kWh  (69 kWh)
w 2008 przez 63 dni- 4800  (76 kWh)
w 2009 przez 57 dni - 4500  (78 kWh)

i te ostatnie 41 dni - 5200. (127 kWh)    :ohmy:  

Wygląda na to, że dom w sumie ma zużycie podobne na przestrzeni kilku lat, natomiast ten ostatni wynik  być może to efekt wyjątkowo ostrej zimy tego roku. Od ponad tygodnia mamy mrozy - 10 w zień, - 20 w nocy. Bo nic innego się nie zmieniło ani w konstrukcji, ani w ociepleniu domu. (chyba, że coś zeżarło ocieplenie z wełny na stropie   :Roll:  ). 
Dom ma 145 metrów, dwa agregaty po 4 kW. ściany powinien mieć dość ciepłe, natomiast ciepło ucieka nam przez okna (dotychczas nie mieliśmy żadnych zasłon), a okien mamy 34 m2. Pewnie ciekawym doświadczeniem byłoby badanie kamerką termowizyjną. Pomyślę o tym. 
Lakusz - pisałeś  coś o domach "kilkulitrowych" - to ile litrów miałby mój dom? Pewnie dużo. Jeśli Twój dom zużywa 1000 kWh miesięcznie, a mój ok 2400 kWh. Tak myślę, że może warto było zamist kolektorów zrobić jakies super ciepłe okna, albo upchac więcej wełny na strop.

----------


## Osówka

> To może się zdecyduj najpierw ,czy zapłaciłaś 1500zł czy 825zł


"Nie chce mi się z Tobą gadać", bo wygląda na to, że specjalnie starasz się "nierozumieć". 
Jak piszę, że 1650 za dwa miesiące, czyli 825... to myślałam, że domyślisz się, że te 825 jest za miesiąc.
1650:2=825   :cool:

----------


## tomek131

Masz rację nie gadaj ze mną.Rzeczywiście zle zrozumiałem,co nie zmienia faktu ,że i tak płacisz chyba ze 150% tego co Piotr O.Jakieś 50 procent może wynikac z powierzchni i powiedzmy większej ilośc okien , a gdzie pozostałe 100%?A przecież PiotrO ma słabawo docieplony dom

----------


## 3City

Osówka napisz proszę, czy podane przez Ciebie zużycia to całkowite zużycie prądu w domu, czy tyle poszło na ogrzewanie.

----------


## Browar

Polecam bardzo fajny kalkulatorek zużycia energii elektrycznej.

http://www.vattenfall.pl/kalkulatorenergii/

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## pdurys

Na stronach Legalett.ca znalazlem dokument http://www.legalett.ca/0517.PDF, ktorego oryginalny fragment zamieszczam ponizej.

Make sure you do not have excessive or unbalanced heat losses, and make sure that for water units, the water temperature matches the design drawing for the floor coverings used and that the water supply system is functional. 
1. Have an air-tightness test (blower door test) done for the house. If there are significant infiltration losses, the interior climate will be very sensitive to outside temperature drops. LEGALETT is NOT designed for, nor intended to provide heat for excessive infiltration losses beyond 0.12 Air Changes Per Hour. 
Total heating costs will also be excessive. 
2. Review the product data sheet http://www.legalett.ca/0545.PDF ‘HRV/ERV Operation With LEGALETT’ to be sure that 
a) you are not over-ventilating (causes a cooling sensation from excessive drafts) and 
b) that you have a touch-up heater installed for the HRV/ERV to bring the ventilation air back up to ambient temperature. 
LEGALETT is NOT intended to provide touch-up heat for ventilation losses. If there are significant ventilation losses, the interior climate will be drafty and very sensitive to outside temperature drops. Total heating costs will also be excessive

A teraz tlumaczenie (przepraszam za jakosc)

Upewnij się, że nie masz zbyt wysokich lub niezrównoważonych strat ciepła, a także upewnij się, że dla agregatów wodnych, temperatura wody zasilającej odpowiada założeniom projektowym dla zastosowanych pokryć podłogowych i że układ wodny jest sprawny.
1. Wykonaj test szczelności domu (nadmuch przez drzwi). Jeśli wystąpią znaczne straty przenikania wnętrza, klimat będzie bardzo wrażliwy na spadki temperatury zewnętrznej. LEGALETT nie jest ani zaprojektowny ani przeznaczony do dostarczania ciepła mającego na celu pokrycie nadmiernych strat ciepła przy infiltracji powyżej 0.12 wymian powietrza na godzinę.
Łączne koszty ogrzewania będą wtedy również większe.
2. Zapoznaj sie z kartą produktu "Współpraca układów odzyskiwania ciepła / energii z LEGALETT", aby upewnić się, że: 
a) zbytnio nie wentylujesz domu (powoduje to uczucie chłodzenia przy nadmiernych przeciągach) oraz 
b) że masz zainstalowaną dodatkową nagrzewnice HRV / ERV podnoszącą temperature powietrza wentylacyjnego z powrotem do temperatury otoczenia.
LEGALETT nie ma na celu zapewnienia pokrycia strat ciepła wentylacji. Jeśli występują znaczne straty na wentylacji, klimat wnętrza będzie przewiewny i bardzo wrażliwy na spadki temperatury zewnętrznej. 
Łączne koszty ogrzewania będą wtedy również większe.

Z tego wynika dla mnie:
1. ze trzeba miec jakies dodatkowe zrodlo ciepla, bo przy wentylacji wiekszej niz 0.12 wymian na godzine nie utrzyma sie zadanej temperatury albo beda duze koszty. (zalozenie dodatkowe, pomijane milczeniem to zapotrzebowanie domu na cieplo). W moim projekcie to jest 14,5 kWh, a Legalett planuje zainstalowanie tylko dwoch agregatow 4kW kazdy na parterze, a gdzie pozostale 6.5? 
2. podlaczenie kominka jest jednym z takich rozwiazan tylko nie wiem jak na podwyzszenie temperatury plyty zareaguja panele drewniane jesli sa (u mnie beda, a zalecane jest T<26 degC)
3. dom musi byc ocieplony zgodnie z zalozeniami projektowymi. Legalett mowi o wartosciach: 
dla ścian zew = 0,25 [W/(m2*K)]
dla stropu(dachu) = 0,20 [W/(m2*K)]
dla okien = 1,80 [W/(m2*K)]
oraz, ze  pomieszczenia na górnej kondygnacji powinny być ogrzewane do około 20C. Łazienki do powierzchni 10m2 mogą wymagać dogrzewania za pomocą dodatkowego grzejnika drabinkowego.
4. warto zamowic kamere termowizyjna - teraz jest idealny moment bo straty sa najwieksze w te mrozy.

Poniekad to moze byc tez wyjasnienie wysokich rachunkow Osowki.

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał lakusz
> 
>   3 koła ???? toż to jest 6000kWh, jak duży masz dom? ile agregatów ? ja nie patrze na korektę kasy, bo to jest tylko kwestia rozliczenia, ale szokuje mnie ilość kWh ???
> 
> 
> Dom ma 145 metrów, dwa agregaty po 4 kW. ściany powinien mieć dość ciepłe, natomiast ciepło ucieka nam przez okna (dotychczas nie mieliśmy żadnych zasłon), a okien mamy 34 m2. Pewnie ciekawym doświadczeniem byłoby badanie kamerką termowizyjną. Pomyślę o tym. 
> Lakusz - pisałeś  coś o domach "kilkulitrowych" - to ile litrów miałby mój dom? Pewnie dużo. Jeśli Twój dom zużywa 1000 kWh miesięcznie, a mój ok 2400 kWh. Tak myślę, że może warto było zamist kolektorów zrobić jakies super ciepłe okna, albo upchac więcej wełny na strop.


Pytanie ile zużywasz tych kilowatów na ogrzewanie przez cały sezon. U mnie ok 2600kWh na samo ogrzewanie przez cały sezon, który w zeszłym roku skończył się ostatniego dnia marca w moim domku  :smile:  Do tego jeszcze ok. 2mp drewna.

----------


## QBELEK

nawiązując do postu pdurys

(HRV) - Heat Recovery Ventilator to po naszemu rekuperator, 
nie chodzi im o montaż dodatkowej nagrzewnicy ale o stosowanie wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem optimum 60 %

karta produktu  "Współpraca układów odzyskiwania ciepła / energii z LEGALETT" http://www.legalett.ca/0545.pdf


pozdrawiam

----------


## lakusz

A co do hasła" 3 tysiące za prąd" to takie zużycie przy dwóch agregatach mogło by być gdyby one prawie się nie wyłączały czyli pracowały przez 96% czasu, albo inaczej pracowały 23/24h !
To chyba coś jest nie tak ?

policzę to od innej strony, przyjmę spore zużycie prądu na cele inne niez ogrzewanie, na poziomie 500kWh/m-c i modelując zmianę zuzycia energi w czasie kolejnych miesięcy, wychodzi mi że dom zużywa przez 6-m-czy okres grzewczy 26400 kWh, i teraz możemy przyjąć:
- że dom jest "średniej" wielkości, tak 150m2 co daje nam wynik 176kWh/m2/rok (rok w tym wypadku  = sezon grzewczy) to chyba nie ocieplona stodoła z desek ma mniejsze zużycie  :wink: 
- że dom jest standardowy dobrze ocieplony to wychodzi że dom ma jakieś 377 m2 pu   :ohmy:  

 :cool:  no to se policzyłem...........    :ohmy:

----------


## lakusz

> 1. ze trzeba miec jakies dodatkowe zrodlo ciepla, bo przy wentylacji wiekszej niz 0.12 wymian na godzine nie utrzyma sie zadanej temperatury albo beda duze koszty. (zalozenie dodatkowe, pomijane milczeniem to zapotrzebowanie domu na cieplo).


życzę powodzenia w spełnieniu tego warunku przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej, w programach do audytu przyjmuje się wartość 4 !!!, a przy reku tak projektuje instalacje aby na najniższym biegu robił minimum 0,24 więc wartość 0,12 jest prawie nie do osiągnięcia....

----------


## Osówka

> A co do hasła" 3 tysiące za prąd" to takie zużycie przy dwóch agregatach mogło by być gdyby one prawie się nie wyłączały czyli pracowały przez 96% czasu, albo inaczej pracowały 23/24h !
> To chyba coś jest nie tak ?
> 
> policzę to od innej strony, przyjmę spore zużycie prądu na cele inne niez ogrzewanie, na poziomie 500kWh/m-c i modelując zmianę zuzycia energi w czasie kolejnych miesięcy, wychodzi mi że dom zużywa przez 6-m-czy okres grzewczy 26400 kWh, i teraz możemy przyjąć:
> - że dom jest "średniej" wielkości, tak 150m2 co daje nam wynik 176kWh/m2/rok (rok w tym wypadku  = sezon grzewczy) to chyba nie ocieplona stodoła z desek ma mniejsze zużycie 
> - że dom jest standardowy dobrze ocieplony to wychodzi że dom ma jakieś 377 m2 pu   
> 
>  no to se policzyłem...........


Lakusz - Ty mi policz inaczej, bo nie może być gozrej niż w stodole   :ohmy:  

rok 2004 - na wszystkie potrzeby zuzyte poniżej 15999 kWh
rok 2005 - jw zużyte 15860 kWh  
rok 2006 zużyte 18300 kWh
rok 2007 zużyte 17706 kWh
rok 2008 zużyte 20778 kWh
rok 2009 zużyte 19 050 kWh

Odpowiednio gdy odejmiemy te proponowane pzrez Ciebie 500 kWh miesięcznie  na potzreby agd itp,  czyli około 6000kWh rocznie, (500x12 miesięcy)  to zużycie na ogrzewanie wychodziłoby w kolejnych latach 10 tys, 10000, 12300, 11700, prawie 14000 i 13000. To jak teraz to wygląda? Bo ja nie znam tego wzoru na litrowe domy   :oops:

----------


## pdurys

> (HRV) - Heat Recovery Ventilator


... a dokladniej Heat Recovery Ventilation - Wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepla.




> nie chodzi im o montaż dodatkowej nagrzewnicy ale o stosowanie wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem optimum 60 %


Chyba jednak o chodzi o dodatkowa nagrzewnice jak to jest pokazane na tej wlasnie karcie katalogowej. Wspominana srednia sprawnosc 60% to sprawnosc samego rekuperatora a oni tam pisza o dodatkowym "Touch-up  heater" niwelujacym deficyt tych "ulatujacych" 40%.

Osobiscie uwazam, ze taka dodatkowa nagrzewnica nie zawadzi a nawet moze pomoc w sytuacji gdy bedziemy chcieli szybciej podniesc komfort cieplny w domu. Chociaz z drugiej strony jesli o tym pisza Kanadyjczycy to chyba cos musi byc na rzeczy i moze potrzebne jest dodatkowe zrodlo ciepla (minimum kominek) bo sama plyta grzewcza sie moze nie wyrobic.

----------


## tomek131

Czy ja znowu czegos nie rozumiem?Jak to co piszecie ma sie do tych co za ogrzewnie Legalettem placa po 1500-2000zl za sezon grzewczy

----------


## pdurys

> Czy ja znowu czegos nie rozumiem?Jak to co piszecie ma sie do tych co za ogrzewnie Legalettem placa po 1500-2000zl za sezon grzewczy


To jest mozliwe jesli zakladamy ze w domu sa dwa agregaty 8kW, sezon ma 120 dni, dziennie grzanie przez lacznie 6 h w taryfie nocnej za 0,2163 netto (nie licze abonamentu) - c.w.u. z innego zrodla
120 x 6 x 8 x 0,2163 x 1,22 = 1520

8kW powinno wystarczac dla domu o powierzchnii okolo 100 m2 z dobrym ociepleniem i innymi "ficzerami" jak np. WM+R

----------


## MCB

Legalett zaleca stosowanie nagrzewnic w kanałach wentylacji w przypadku wszelakich systemów grzejących głównie przez promieniowanie.
Dotyczy to każdego rodzaju ogrzewania podłogowego lub ściennego czy też sufitowego.

Z reguły wlot powietrza z systemu WM jest zlokalizowany w okolicy okna. W domach z instalacją grzejnikową strumień gorącego powietrza  unosi się znad grzejników i miesza z wlatującym zimnym powietrzem. W rezultacie nie odczuwamy tak bardzo dyskomfortu w okolicach nawiewów.

W przypadku ogrzewania przez promieniowanie nie występują tak intensywne i miejscowe ruchy gorącego powietrza i odczuwamy strugę chłodniejszego powietrza.

Nie wyobrażam sobie instalacji WM bez rekuperatora. W przypadku wentylacji grawitacyjnej nawiew zrealizowany jest przy wykorzystaniu nieszczelności (z założenia) stolarki okiennej i struga zimnego powietrza jest rozproszona.
Przy WM struga jest skoncentrowana. 

U mnie jest rekuperator Bartosz. Obecnie pracuje na ok. 40%. Nie ma grzałki. Nie zamarza. Temperatura w domu to ok. 15st. na parterze, trochę cieplej na poddaszu. (więcej nie grzeję bo jeszcze nie mieszkam). Powietrze nawiewane jest tylko trochę chłodniejsze od domowego. Zakładam, że przy docelowej temp. np. 22st temp. powietrza nawiewanego będzie wynosiła nie mniej niż 18 st. Przy intensywnej wymianie przebywanie w okolicy nawiewu może nie być komfortowe. Dlatego też sugerowana jest nagrzewnica.

Ciekawe rozważania były też w wątku o domach pasywnych. Okazuje się, że mimo zapewnienia odpowiedniego bilansu cieplnego (np. za pomocą nagrzewnicy kanałowej) użytkownicy mogą odczuwać dyskomfort spowodowany brakiem promieniowania cieplnego. Czyli i tak źle i tak niedobrze  :smile: 

MCB

----------


## tomek z SSP

fajnie, że się MCB odezwałeś, bo do rzeczy piszesz w tym wątku. 

Właśnie z powodu (jak się okazuje) problematycznego łączenia WM z DGP lub WM/Reku i wykorzystania WM do rozprowadzenia energii pochodzącej z kominka (bez DGP) oraz przede wszystkim ze względu na konieczność uzupełnienia systemu LEGALETT o inne niezależne źródło, przeglądam sobie różne rozwiązania, np  http://www.najtanszeogrzewanie.pl/st...d=89&Itemid=61. Może wykorzystać podobny patent w sypialniach i łazience, a salon/jadalnię/kuchnię zostawić układowi L+kominek??
Koszt takich 4 paneli po 650W ze sterowaniem (3 syp + łazienka) z montażem to około 5 tys. PLN (przy rezygnacji z "super" gratisu w formie obrazu-rykowisko na jednym z paneli)...

----------


## katarzynap3

MCB 
no właśnie jakoś tak coraz bliżej do stwierdzenia, że najlepiej maj a Ci, co biorą rzeczywistość z zadowoleniem i nie szukają dziury w całym   :Lol:  he he he
Szkoda, że ja się do nich nie zaliczam  :Wink2:

----------


## MCB

Nie wiem kto ma najlepiej  :smile: 

Co do konieczności uzupełnia L. o dodatkowy system grzewczy to niekoniecznie.

Wszystko zależy od konkretnego przypadku i wymagań.

Np. u mnie przy zamawianiu L. przyjąłem, że system ma ogrzać parter. Poddasze ogrzewać będę inaczej. Prawdopodobnie piecem kumulacyjnym. Moc określę po pierwszym sezonie.  Na razie nie wiem jak wpłynie WM z reku na rozkład temp. w całym domu.

Co do konieczności dogrzewania w celu eliminacji chłodnych przeciągów wprowadzonych przez WM (nie przez .L!) to też jest różnie. Kolega ma "zwykłą" podłogówkę i WM z reku. Na przeciągi nie narzeka.  Nie planowałem i a razie nie planuję dogrzewania.

Z ostatnich obserwacji wynika, że do utrzymania 14st. w domu przy mrozach dochodzących do -24 na zewnątrz wystarczy 6 godzin grzania 3 agregatów czyli 90kWh. Po ociepleniu kanałów rekuperacji (obecnie 2cm.) i usunięciu kilku sporych mostków cieplnych powinno być lepiej.

MCB

----------


## Piotr O.

_To jest mozliwe jesli zakladamy ze w domu sa dwa agregaty 8kW, sezon ma 120 dni, dziennie grzanie przez lacznie 6 h w taryfie nocnej za 0,2163 netto (nie licze abonamentu) - c.w.u. z innego zrodla 
120 x 6 x 8 x 0,2163 x 1,22 = 1520 
8kW powinno wystarczac dla domu o powierzchnii okolo 100 m2 z dobrym ociepleniem i innymi "ficzerami" jak np. WM+R_

Takie proste liczenie mija się z faktycznym zużyciem energii. Poza tym sezon liczony jest zwykle jako okres przynajmniej 180 dni.
Mam dom parterowy 95 m2, 7 kW (agregaty 3+4 kW), ściany keramzytowe Praefa 15 cm  + 12 cm styropian i żadnych dodatkowych „ficzerów”.  :smile: 
Policzyłem dwa okresy na podstawie odczytów z licznika.
*Okres I – 15.11.2009 - 15.12.2009*
WT – 270 kWh, NT – 958 kWh
Stawki w moim ZE: za 1kWh WT – 0,54 zł, NT - 0,2545 zł
270 x 0,54 = 145, 80 zł
958 x 0.2545 = 243, 81 zł
*Razem: 389,61 zł*
*Okres II – 1.01.2010 – 23.01.2010*
WT – 238 kWh x 0,54 = 128,52 zł
NT – 1259 kWh x 0,2545 = 320,42 zł
*Razem: 448,93 zł* 
Od tych kwot należy odjąć średnią zużycia energii okresów letnich (inny sprzęt elektryczny), która wynosi nie mniej niż 160 zł (np. za okres 17.04-17.06.2009 – 377 zł, co daje 188,50 zł / miesiąc, a za urlopowy okres 17.06-17.08 – 319 zł czyli 159,50 zł/miesiąc).
Wynika stąd dla podanych okresów:
I – 389, 61 - 160 = *229,61 zł/miesiąc* (temp. średnio w granicach +5 - –5 st. C)
II – 448,93 - 130 zł = *318,93 zł za 23 dni*  mroźnego stycznia (- temp. średnio w granicach 0 - –25 st. C).
Jeśli się w czymś pomyliłem, to mnie proszę poprawcie.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Odnośnie Waszych powyższych rozważań o WM, DGP...  :smile:  jest taki ciekawy artykuł fachowy http://www.ogrzewnictwo.pl/index.php...s=4300&cms=504

----------


## pdurys

Piotrze,

Po pierwsze nie sprawdzam Ciebie czy oszukujesz  :wink: , tylko zalezy mi na potwierdzeniu czasu pracy agregatow.

Wyliczylem sobie na poczatek skad sie wzielo 130 pln w II okresie. Rozumiem, ze to jest nadal 160 pln tylko policzone przez 23 dni. Czy tak?

W takim razie po dlugich obliczeniach wychodzi mi, ze w okresie I agregaty grzaly przez troche ponad 3h dziennie a w okresie II 6,4 h.
W tych samych okresach wyszlo mi, ze pozostale zapotrzebowanie (rozumiem, ze c.w.u, oswietlenie, gotowanie, TV, radio, komputer itp) zuzywalo odpowiednio 18 i 20 kWh energii.

Stad wynika mi, ze podane przez Ciebie dane wygladaja bardzo dobrze.

Pogratulowac tylko oszczednego korzystania z energii.

----------


## Piotr O.

Pawle
Nie podejrzewałem Ciebie o sprawdzanie mnie. Tym zajmuje się niewierny Tomasz.
Agregaty pracują tylko w II taryfie czyli jak temp. tego wymaga to przez 10 godzin dziennie.
_Wyliczylem sobie na poczatek skad sie wzielo 130 pln w II okresie. Rozumiem, ze to jest nadal 160 pln tylko policzone przez 23 dni. Czy tak?_
Tak. Jak nie zapomnę, to spiszę licznik 31.01 i wtedy będzie zużycie za cały styczeń - 160 zł.
_W tych samych okresach wyszlo mi, ze pozostale zapotrzebowanie (rozumiem, ze c.w.u, oswietlenie, gotowanie, TV, radio, komputer itp) zuzywalo odpowiednio 18 i 20 kWh energii._
Tego nie mogę potwierdzić. Nie spisywałem licznika latem i nie liczyłem. Coś mi Twoje wyliczenia na za małe wyglądają (?). Oparłem się na rachunkach z ZE. Gotowanie jest na gazie z butli (tylko piekarnik elektr.), za to od zeszłego roku doszła zmywarka i garaż.

_Stad wynika mi, ze podane przez Ciebie dane wyglądają bardzo dobrze._
Dzięki - i ja tak myślę - na podstawie 7 lat użytkowania Legalett.

_Pogratulowac tylko oszczednego korzystania z energii._
Jak czytam tu doświadczenia innych, którzy mają domy bardziej ocieplone i bardziej energooszczędne, z nowszymi rozwiązaniami, to wydaje mi się, że mój jest już mało oszczędny. Budując jeszcze raz zmieniłbym kilka rzeczy (np. styropian na 15 lub 20 cm, strop wylewany, okna inaczej zamontowane itp.). Cieszę się jednak tym co mam.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## QBELEK

> [i]
> 
> PS Odnośnie Waszych powyższych rozważań o WM, DGP...  jest taki ciekawy artykuł fachowy http://www.ogrzewnictwo.pl/index.php...s=4300&cms=504


Z artykułu pod podanym przez Piotra linkiem konkluduję że najlepiej nie oszczędzać na rekuperatorze i ocieplaniu kanałów by odzysk był jak najsprawniejszy - oszczędzamy wtedy na DGP i GWC.

Piotrze gratuluję poszanowania własnych pieniędzy przy obecnym stanie posiadania i warunkach pogodowych  :smile:

----------


## pdurys

Jestes pewien, ze nie grzejesz poza taryfa nocna?
Jesli tak to poprawie swoje wyliczanki - ale to ponizej.

Podane wyliczenia nie sa jakos bardzo zawile, ale zasadniczo matematyki nie oszukasz. Tyle wychodzi i juz.

W I okresie napisales, ze calkowiete zuzycie bylo 270+958=1228 kWh
W II odpowiednio 238+1259=1497 kWh

Czyli na dzien w przyblizeniu 40 i 65 kWh (grzanie plus reszta)

Dalej wyliczylem (teoretycznie w takich samych proporcjach co teraz), ze Twoje "letnie" zuzycie w kWh (te okolo 160 pln reszta bez grzania) dzieli sie na 
65 WT i 490 NT (razem 555 za caly miesiac i 18 na dzien) dla I przypadku i 
38 WT oraz 430 NT (razem 468 za caly miesiac i 20 na dzien) dla II.

Stad juz proste 40-18=22 kWh i 65-20=45 kWh podzielone przez moc Twoich agregatow (7 kW lacznie) dalo mi te okolo 3h i 6,4h w odpowiednich okresach.

Teraz zrobilem druga wyliczanke, ktora wydaje mi sie bardziej realna.
I przypadek - 160 pln w WT daje 297 kWh, u Ciebie bylo realnie w WT 270
II przypadek - 130 pln w WT daje 240 kWh, u Ciebie bylo na fakturze 238

To sa bardzo zblizone wartosci, wiec jesli Twoje zuzycie jest porownywalne to jest to pierwszy dowod, ze obliczenia chyba beda dobre.

Dalej odejmuje dzienne zuzycie - 10 kWh dziennie w obu przypadkach (drugi dowod) od aktualnego wyliczonego poprzednio 40 i 65 i ponownie po podzieleniu przez moc agregatow (7 kW) wychodzi mi, ze w I okresie grzaly grzaly odpowiednio przez 4,3 a w II przez 7,8 godzin.

Te wartosci chyba juz sa lepsze.

Ale, ale. Czy ja dobrze pamietam, ze dogrzewasz sobie kominkiem?
W takim wypadku jesli bysmy dadali "energie" wytwarzana przez kominek to koszty ogrzewania tylko pradem (lub gazem jak kto woli) bylyby troche wieksze, a smiem twierdzic, ze nawet bardzo wieksze.

----------


## pdurys

> Napisał Piotr O.
> 
> [i]
> 
> PS Odnośnie Waszych powyższych rozważań o WM, DGP...  jest taki ciekawy artykuł fachowy http://www.ogrzewnictwo.pl/index.php...s=4300&cms=504
> 
> 
> Z artykułu pod podanym przez Piotra linkiem konkluduję że najlepiej nie oszczędzać na rekuperatorze i ocieplaniu kanałów by odzysk był jak najsprawniejszy - oszczędzamy wtedy na DGP i GWC.


Tez tak uwazam.
Chociaz do artykulu mam moze jedna uwage.
Ja planuje do domu rozprowadzenie DGP w poblize pomieszczen, z ktorych bedzie WM odbierac zuzyte powietrze, tzn okolice lazienek, pralni i kuchni.
Dlaczego? Gorace powietrze (niektorzy mowia o opalarkach) nie bedzie dmuchalo bezposrednio do pokoi ale tam gdzie jest najwieksza wilgotnosc. 
Dalej juz standardowo wyciag i Rekuperator.
OK, uklad nie bedzie najtanszy, ale moim zdaniem jest zlotym srodkiem na polaczenie "powolnej" podlogowki, WM+Reku i DGP z kominka.
A zapomnialbym o czesciowym odbieraniu ciepla z kominka bezposrednio do Legalettu. W takiej sytuacji mam tylko obawy jak dlugo rury z PE wytrzymaja w  plycie zanim sie stopia. Nie wierze w 100% niezawodnosc ukladu regulacji obejscia. Dlatego chyba zastanowie sie nad rurami spiro fi-100.

----------


## Piotr O.

_Ale, ale. Czy ja dobrze pamietam, ze dogrzewasz sobie kominkiem?
W takim wypadku jesli bysmy dadali "energie" wytwarzana przez kominek to koszty ogrzewania tylko pradem (lub gazem jak kto woli) bylyby troche wieksze, a smiem twierdzic, ze nawet bardzo wieksze._

Tak, dobrze pamiętasz. Do tego co podałem trzeba więc doliczyć ok. 1 m3 drewna czyli kwotę rzędu 130 zł za okres XI-I. Przy większych mrozach, aby nie dawać zarobić ZE za grzanie także w I taryfie, palę w kominku (zwykle w godzinach 18.30 - 22.00). Jest z tego dodatkowy plus, bo wymiennik ciepła w kominku też robi swoje grzejąc w dwóch obwodach Legalett.
Pozdrawiam z cieplejszego Podkarpacia (w nocy -18, teraz -14) 
życząc dnia pogodnego w sercu i na zewnątrz

----------


## avatar25

Witam wszystkich w te mroźne dni.

Właśnie dostaliśmy rachunek z Enei. 

Za okres od 20.11.2009-26.01.2010 wyszło 1300.
Za ogrzewanie wychodzi jakieś 420 na miesiąc.

Dla przypomnienia:
Domek o powierzchni 160m.
Parter i pietro legalett. 
Na parterze temperatura 21 na pietrze 17-18 (jeszcze nie użytkujemy)
Ściany 25cm styro + reku.

Ktoś może polecić tanią usługę audytu kamerą termowizyjną w okolicach Poznania, Konina?

----------


## Piotr O.

_Ktoś może polecić tanią usługę audytu kamerą termowizyjną w okolicach Poznania, Konina?_

Polecam usługi Legalett. Zadzwoń do Gdańska - jeśli p. Wojtek będzie w Wasz rejon jechał, to pewnie chętnie z kamerą zajrzy - gratis  :smile:  .
Dzięki za bieżące info o opłatach.
Powodzenia, pozdrawiam serdecznie

PS Chcąc oglądnąć Twoje zdjęcia z budowy antywir. zgłasza wirusa, strona jest zablokowana jako dokonująca ataków - sprawdź to.

----------


## tomek131

Piotr przekroczył 300zł za ogrzewanie za miesiąc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOOOOOOW!!!!Cza  s najwyższy się zrobił,bo aż głupio zaczęło już to wyglądac  :Lol:   :Lol:  
A może cały "myk" polegał na tym ,że ty grzejesz jak ci w Katowicach (czy teraz w Zabrzu) w domu modelowym postawionym na Legalecie czyli non-stop od rana do wieczora kominek?Tam jak któryś z forumowiczów zapytal o ten kominek (bo przecież Legalett to najtańszy,najlepszy,najmniej obsługowy system grzewczy to po co kotłownia w salonie i grzanie nią 24h.Przecież w tej sytuacji nie dla ozdoby  :Lol:  )odpowiedzieli mu,że ludzie się pytali czy ten kominek to atrapa więc w nim palą  :Lol:   :Lol:  I non-stop i w Katowicach i Zabrzu hajcuje kominek od rana do wieczora.Byłem specjalnie z 5-6razy w różnych porach.No bo przecież i w Katowicach i Zabrzu ludzie niczym się nie interesowali oglądając dom tylko pytali czy aby kominek to nie atrapa  :Lol:   :Lol:  Więc chcąc nie chcąc muszą biedni pracownicy tyrac od rana i palic w kotłowni  :Lol:  
A może rachuneczek za prąd bylby zbyt wysoki?Bo najniższe mają na muratorze(i nie licząc Piotra) jakoś im mniej postów tym zadowolenie większe a rachunek niższy  :Lol:  Ot taki zbieg okoliczności.

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomku mróz Ci zaszkodził? Zastępujesz zbanowaną kolejny raz M1?
Ubierz się cieplej i uważaj na siebie.
Jak zwykle banialuki piszesz i zapomniałeś, że trwa zima, wtedy rachunki są wyższe niż latem.  :big grin:   :smile:   :Roll:  Zrozumiałeś Waćpan?   :Confused:   :cry:

----------


## pdurys

> _Ale, ale. Czy ja dobrze pamietam, ze dogrzewasz sobie kominkiem?
> W takim wypadku jesli bysmy dadali "energie" wytwarzana przez kominek to koszty ogrzewania tylko pradem (lub gazem jak kto woli) bylyby troche wieksze, a smiem twierdzic, ze nawet bardzo wieksze._
> 
> Tak, dobrze pamiętasz. Do tego co podałem trzeba więc doliczyć ok. 1 m3 drewna czyli kwotę rzędu 130 zł za okres XI-I.


Wedlug tej strony mozna przyjac, ze 1kWh grzania piecem kosztuje 10 groszy

http://www.muratordom.pl/instalacje/...6367_21996.htm

Ale policzmy ile to byloby w pieniadzu za grzanie tylko pradem.

1 m3 drewna przy cieple spalania okolo 8400 MJ/m3 daje 2335 kWh co z kolei jesli policzyc wedlug stawki tylko w taryfie nocnej odpowiada 594 pln.
Dalej liczac napisales, ze grzejesz kominkiem (tym 1 m3) przez 3 miesiace, co daje "niestety" dodatkowe prawie 200 pln na miesiac jesli nie mialbys kominka.

Z tego wynika, ze ogrzewanie samym pradem, jesli przyjac Twoj dom za wyznacznik, powinno kosztowac 450 - 470 pln miesiecznie.

To i tak nadal uwazam za bardzo dobry wynik!

Piotrze, dogrzewasz kominkiem ale czy na pewno musisz? 
Rozumiem, ze Legalett jest bezwladnym ukladem regulacji, wiec jak temperatura gwaltownie spada na zewnatrz to nie da rady szybko zareagowac. Dla mnie to tez moze byc wada (uwarunkowania rodzinne) ale osobiscie wole takie uklady regulacji.
Czy masz wrazenie, ze gdybys "przeczekal" dzien lub dwa, to temperatura wrocilaby do normy pomimo "braku dodatkowego ciepla z kominka", czy tez (jak pisalem w pierwszym moim poscie) Potrzeba miec jakies alternatywne zrodlo ciepla niwelujace ten deficyc w ekstremalnych przypadkach.

Z drugiej strony jesli podzielimy te 2335 kWh na 90 dni to daje 26 kWh dziennie, albo inaczej mowiac palenie w kominku z malym wkladem o mocy 8kW przez 3,5h
Wszystko gra "z matematycznego" punktu widzenia, wiec chyba sie nie pomylilem w obliczeniach.

----------


## tomek131

Nic mi drogi Piotrze nie zaszkodziło.Dotąd niezależnie od temperatury i podwyżek cen prądu płaciłeś średnio zawsze grubo poniżej 300zł.  :Lol:  
pudrys wyliczył ,że gdybyś grzał samym prądem twój rachunek byby niemal dwukrotnie wyższy, a to ,że zużywasz akurat tyle drewna a nie więcej (jako zagorzały propagator Legalett i człowiek który udowadniał kiedyś ,że grzanie Legalett kosztuje tyle co węglem)nie specjalnie wierze,bo równie dobrze możesz zużywac dwa razy tyle drewna (jak w domach modelowych opartych na Legalett  :Lol:  )i wtedy okaże się ,że za sam prąd zapłaciłbyś nie 250zł tylko 750zł ,co nawiasem mówiąc przy grzaniu prądem z tak słabym ociepleniem,ścianką 15cm z Praefy i bez rekuperacji byloby wynikiem jak najbardziej normalnym i powiedziałbym do uwierzenia bez wątpliwości.
Muszę jeszcze spojrzec ,czy jak udowadniałeś kiedyś gościowi ,że grzejesz za tyle samo prądem co on węglem pisałeś ile zużyjesz do tego drewna  :Lol: 
Nadal się dziwię ,że nie zbanowano ciebie za naganianie na L ,pisanie głupot o kosztach L,podwójne nicki i tym podobne

----------


## pdurys

> pudrys wyliczył ,że gdybyś grzał samym prądem twój rachunek byby niemal dwukrotnie wyższy


Pamietajcie prosze, ze moje wyliczenia sa tylko teoretyczne.
Nie podwazam slow Piotra, nie neguje tez tego co pisze Tomasz.
Ja przyjalem do obliczen 1 m3 "wagowy" a nie "przestrzenny"
Jesli Piotr piszac o 1 m3 mial na mysli "przestrzenny" to moje obliczenia smialo trzeba zredukowac o jakies 40 - 45% bo taka jest roznica miedzy iloscia drewna w "wadze a objetosci"
Po drugie, mam wrazenie, ze Piotr ani nie "sciemnia" ani nie "zataja" szczegolnie waznych faktow  :wink: 
Moc jego agregatow powinna byc wystarczajaca do ogrzania jego domu (70 W/m2) Jednakze subiektywne odczucie chlodu, moze sklaniac posiadaczy Legalettu do stosowania kominkow, nagrzewnic itp. celem chwilowego miejscowego ocieplenia klimatu.
Ja szukam potwierdzenia tej drugiej tezy, chociaz tez bede mial i kominek i rekuperator z nagrzewnica i jeszcze cieple koce w szafie.

----------


## Piotr O.

Wita Pawle
Widzę, że lubisz obliczenia. Ja za matmą od szkoły średniej za bardzo nie przepadam (miałem "niezłą kosę" z matmy  :smile:  ). Dlatego wybacz mi proszę, że nie będe w tym zakresie polemizował.
Może Marcin MCB znajdzie czas, aby z Tobą o wyliczeniach popisać.  :Confused: 
Ten artykuł, do którego podałeś link już trochę starawy. Ceny z 2008 r.niższe niż te obowiązujące w moim ZE obecnie.
Twoje wyliczenia Pawle są jakie są - teoretyczne. Już na tym i innych forach tematycznych dużo pisano na ten temat. Zwykle zdania są podzielone i wnioski typu: wyliczenia mogą być zbliżone do rzeczywistych albo od nich odbiegać z różnych powodów.
To tak jak w moim hobby - krótkofalarstwie. Ta sama antena zainstalowana w jednym miejscu może fantastycznie odbierać stacje, a bardzo słabo w miejscu odległym o np. 100 m dalej (wpływ podłoża, otoczenia itp.).

_Dalej liczac napisales, ze grzejesz kominkiem (tym 1 m3) przez 3 miesiace, co daje "niestety" dodatkowe prawie 200 pln na miesiac jesli nie mialbys kominka._
Skąd takie wyliczenie? Pisałem o 1m3 zwanym kubikiem.
_Z tego wynika, ze ogrzewanie samym pradem, jesli przyjac Twoj dom za wyznacznik, powinno kosztowac 450 - 470 pln miesiecznie._
No widzisz - tak wynika z Twoich wyliczeń, a praktyka - jak czytałeś nie tylko moja - jest nieco inna.
Jakich miesięcy dotyczą Twoje wyliczenia - bardzo mroźnych czy cieplejszych, a może średniej z okresu X-IV lub X-III?

_Piotrze, dogrzewasz kominkiem ale czy na pewno musisz?_
Bardzo dobre pytanie. Gdybyś miał cierpliwość w gąszczu listów trolli przeczytać listy z ostatnich dwóch lat, to znalazłbyś takie doświadczenia użytkowników L., które mówią, że koszty za sezon są podobne przy wspomaganiu L. kominkiem i bez tego wspomagania.
W pierwszym roku zamieszkiwania nowego domu nie mieliśmy kominka i koszty były podobne jak w latach, gdy kominek już był w użyciu. 

_Dla mnie to tez moze byc wada (uwarunkowania rodzinne) ale osobiście wole takie uklady regulacji._
Uważaj Pawle, bo tym zdaniem możesz narazić się tym, którzy chcąc mi dokuczyć zakpili z mojego podobnego zdanie: bezwładność może być traktowana jako zaleta lub wada Legalett. Tomek aż kipiał z tego powodu, a Browarowi drogocenne piwo się wylało, gdy to czytał.  :smile:   :big grin: 

_Czy masz wrazenie, ze gdybys "przeczekal" dzien lub dwa, to temperatura wrocilaby do normy pomimo "braku dodatkowego ciepla z kominka", czy tez (jak pisalem w pierwszym moim poscie) potrzeba miec jakies alternatywne zrodlo ciepla niwelujace ten deficyc w ekstremalnych przypadkach._
Gdybym, przy takich mrozach jak są obecnie "przeczekał" bez grzania kominkiem (grzejąc dodatkowo w I taryfie  :smile:  ), to temperatura wróciłaby do tej z przed mrozów.  :big grin: 
Mróz to mróz i grzać trzeba niezależnie od tego czy jest to c.o. na gaz, olej, węgiel, prąd... A kominek przy dzieciach - wieczorem do kąpieli - dobra rzecz.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

Tomaszu niewierny przestań pisać w kółko te same, śmieszne i nieprawdziwe informacje. Najpierw poczytaj uważnie co,  kto, kiedy i na jaki temat napisał, potem przemyśl i zastanów się czy warto pisać. Znów się ośmieszasz chociażby celowo pisząc, że nigdy moje koszty nie były większe niż 300 zł. Mam Ci znaleźć listy przeczące temu czy sam się pofatygujesz leniuchu!? Masz nadal problem z odróżnieniem średniej za sezon od średniej za np. styczeń-luty albo kosztów  za jeden niepełny miesiąc styczeń.
Wiesz gdybyś tylko mi nie wierzył, to pół biedy, ale Ty z uporem zaprzeczasz wszystkim, którzy z praktyki piszą o podobnych i lepszych wynikach korzystania z L. jak ja. O czym to świadczy? Troll jesteś - brak wiedzy, praktyki i chęci do zrozumienia istoty spraw - piszesz by dokuczać innym i szukać sensacji.  :Roll:   :Confused:  Przykre to...

----------


## pdurys

> Ten artykuł, do którego podałeś link już trochę starawy. Ceny z 2008 r.niższe niż te obowiązujące w moim ZE obecnie.


Mnie raczej chodzilo z tego artukulu o cene grzania drewnem.




> _Dalej liczac napisales, ze grzejesz kominkiem (tym 1 m3) przez 3 miesiace, co daje "niestety" dodatkowe prawie 200 pln na miesiac jesli nie mialbys kominka._
> Skąd takie wyliczenie? Pisałem o 1m3 zwanym kubikiem.


1 m3 (przestrzenny) to tyle a tyle kWh a to z kolei przeliczone wedlug cennika za prad wynosi okolo 130 / mieisac (wczesniej wyliczylem, ze 200 ale to bylo przy zalozeniu 1 m3 wagowego).



> _Piotrze, dogrzewasz kominkiem ale czy na pewno musisz?_
> Bardzo dobre pytanie. ... W pierwszym roku zamieszkiwania nowego domu nie mieliśmy kominka i koszty były podobne jak w latach, gdy kominek już był w użyciu.


I takiej odpowiedzi szukalem.




> _Czy masz wrazenie, ze gdybys "przeczekal" dzien lub dwa, to temperatura wrocilaby do normy pomimo "braku dodatkowego ciepla z kominka", czy tez (jak pisalem w pierwszym moim poscie) potrzeba miec jakies alternatywne zrodlo ciepla niwelujace ten deficyc w ekstremalnych przypadkach._
> Gdybym, przy takich mrozach jak są obecnie "przeczekał" bez grzania kominkiem (grzejąc dodatkowo w I taryfie  ), to temperatura wróciłaby do tej z przed mrozów. 
> Mróz to mróz i grzać trzeba niezależnie od tego czy jest to c.o. na gaz, olej, węgiel, prąd... A kominek przy dzieciach - wieczorem do kąpieli - dobra rzecz.


Czyli inaczej mowiac za grzaniem kominkiem przemawia ekonomia i komfort a nie "zbyt mala moc" Twojego Legalettu.

Dziekuje za wyjasnienia

----------


## MCB

Im dom słabiej docieplony tym szybciej reaguje na zmiany temp. na zewnątrz.
L. ma dużą bezwładność. Istnieje moment, w którym nie nadąży z naładowaniem płyty. Zwłaszcza, że standardowe sterowniki nie pracują tak jak pogodówka.

Aby uniknąć tych niedogodności trzeba:

a. zadbać o bardzo dobrą izolację domu;
lub
b. sterować pogodówką 
lub 
c. tak jak jeden z forumowiczów ustawiać czasy z wyprzedzeniem na podstawie prognoz pogody  :smile: 

Obecnie realizuję pkt c. Docelowo albo zastosuję tę metodę (z automatycznym ustawianiem), albo zwykłe sterowniki.

Czas pokaże.

----------


## Piotr O.

_Czyli inaczej mowiac za grzaniem kominkiem przemawia ekonomia i komfort a nie "zbyt mala moc" Twojego Legalettu._ 
Ekonomia zdecydowanie tak, gdy jest dobry wymiennik ciepła połączony z L. Komfort w znaczeniu szybkiego podwyższenia temperatury w salonie (nie mam rozprowadzeń do pokoi). Dodam jeszcze Pawle jedną ważną rzecz, którą zapomniałem poprzednio napisać. Mam kominek o mocy 14 kW, który spokojnie mógłby ogrzać cały mój dom po zrobieniu rozprowadzeń do wszystkich pomieszczeń. 
Czemu nie zrobiłem rozprowadzeń? Pisałem już o tym kilka razy, ale żebyś nie musiał szukać powtórzę:
1. z uwagi na zdrowie dzieci - po pierwszym roku mocnego grzania kominkiem pojawiły się suche kaszle - lekarz radził ograniczyć grzanie kominkowe;
2. nie chciałem mieć w domu kotłowni i dlatego wybrałem Legalett na prąd, a teraz mam "piec" w centrum domu - za to jaki przyjemny, gdy od czasu do czasu siądziesz wieczorem na przeciw tego "pieca" i obserwujesz kojąco tańczące płomienie;  :smile: 
3. z racji finansowych.
I na koniec przemyślenia z ostatniego okresu. Kiedy słyszę, że niektórzy nie mają prądu od 3 tygodni, to zastanawiam się jednak nad na wszelki wypadek zrobieniem rozprowadzeń z kominka do pokoi. Mieszkam blisko Rzeszowa, więc nie przewiduje takich długich awarii, ale... może kiedyś...  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## pdurys

> I na koniec przemyślenia z ostatniego okresu. Kiedy słyszę, że niektórzy nie mają prądu od 3 tygodni, to zastanawiam się jednak nad na wszelki wypadek zrobieniem rozprowadzeń z kominka do pokoi. Mieszkam blisko Rzeszowa, więc nie przewiduje takich długich awarii, ale... może kiedyś...


Nie zycze nikomu.

Swoja droga to granda, ze nikt nie mowi, ze do kazdej takiej wsi mozna dowiezc w ciagu jednego dnia agregat pradotworczy.
Wiem, ze to nie zapewni wszystkich potrzeb ale zawsze ugotowac wode lub zasilic automatyke pieca gazowego powinno wystrarczyc, nie mowie o kilku zarowkach na gospodarstwo.

Poszukaj sobie ile kosztuja generatory.

I to by bylo na tyle tego OT

----------


## QBELEK

> chociaz tez bede mial i kominek i rekuperator z nagrzewnica i jeszcze cieple koce w szafie.


znaczy się planujesz rekuperator z nagrzewnicą tak jak zaleca legalett canada?
czy chodzi o nagrzewnicę przeciw szronieniu czerpni rekuperatora?

----------


## pdurys

> Napisał pdurys
> 
>  chociaz tez bede mial i kominek i rekuperator z nagrzewnica i jeszcze cieple koce w szafie.
> 
> 
> znaczy się planujesz rekuperator z nagrzewnicą tak jak zaleca legalett canada?
> czy chodzi o nagrzewnicę przeciw szronieniu czerpni rekuperatora?


Mniej wiecej tak jak to opisuja w Kanadzie.

Ja mysle o zrobieniu kawalka rury w rurze plus obejscia regulowanego temperatura aby nie uszkodzic wlasciwego rekuperatora.

----------


## lakusz

> fajnie, że się MCB odezwałeś, bo do rzeczy piszesz w tym wątku. 
> 
> Właśnie z powodu (jak się okazuje) problematycznego łączenia WM z DGP lub WM/Reku i wykorzystania WM do rozprowadzenia energii pochodzącej z kominka (bez DGP) oraz przede wszystkim ze względu na konieczność uzupełnienia systemu LEGALETT o inne niezależne źródło, przeglądam sobie różne rozwiązania, np  http://www.najtanszeogrzewanie.pl/st...d=89&Itemid=61. Może wykorzystać podobny patent w sypialniach i łazience, a salon/jadalnię/kuchnię zostawić układowi L+kominek??
> Koszt takich 4 paneli po 650W ze sterowaniem (3 syp + łazienka) z montażem to około 5 tys. PLN (przy rezygnacji z "super" gratisu w formie obrazu-rykowisko na jednym z paneli)...


5 koła za takie g... , za góra 200zł masz 4 farelki lub olejaki które spełnią dokładnie to samo zadanie a w kieszenie zostaje sporo kasy.

----------


## lakusz

> Takie proste liczenie mija się z faktycznym zużyciem energii. Poza tym sezon liczony jest zwykle jako okres przynajmniej 180 dni.


Piotrze nie naginaj faktów dla swoich potrzeb!
 to ile trwa sezon grzewczy zależy od konkretnego przypadku, w moim domu w tym roku zaczął się w połowie listopada z tygodniową przerwą w ostatnim tygodniu listopada, i nie zakładam dłuższego grzania niż rok temu czyli do końca marca, to wychodzi max 135 dni!

----------


## lakusz

> [i]
> 
> PS Odnośnie Waszych powyższych rozważań o WM, DGP...  jest taki ciekawy artykuł fachowy http://www.ogrzewnictwo.pl/index.php...s=4300&cms=504


W artykule ktoś zapomniał wpaść na pomysł żeby powietrze najpierw ogrzać od kominka a później do rekuperatora, i na pewno nie przepuszczał bym powietrza bezpośrednio po obudowie kominka tylko przez jakiś wymiennik, czyli kawał rury owiniętej dookoła rury spalinowej 

nie komplikuje to całego układu, można mieć dwie czerpnie, jedną bezpośrednią drugą przez kominek i "automatycznie" sterować temperaturą!

----------


## Piotr O.

_Piotrze nie naginaj faktów dla swoich potrzeb!
to ile trwa sezon grzewczy zależy od konkretnego przypadku, w moim domu w tym roku zaczął się w połowie listopada z tygodniową przerwą w ostatnim tygodniu listopada, i nie zakładam dłuższego grzania niż rok temu czyli do końca marca, to wychodzi max 135 dni!_

Łukaszu, to chyba jakieś nieporozumienie. Niczego nie naginam. Piszę o standardzie, z którym się spotkałem i jest powszechnie przyjęty od wielu lat. Wielokrotnie różne osoby pisząc o sezonie grzewczym odnosiły się do tego samego okresu czyli miesięcy X-III lub X-IV (czasem i w kwietniu mamy chłodne dni i grzejemy na Wielkanoc  :smile:  ).
Gdyby przyjąć Twoje, indywidualne rozumowanie: _to ile trwa sezon grzewczy zależy od konkretnego przypadku_,  to porównywanie dotyczyłoby różnych okresów i nie miałoby sensu. U Ciebie sezon zaczął się w połowie listopada i *zakładasz*, że skończy się w marcu. Założenia jak wiesz mogą odbiegać od rzeczywistości - nie przewidzisz pogody w połowie kwietniu. U kogoś innego sezon zaczął się w połowie października i zakończy *faktycznie* w połowie kwietnia. U Ciebie max 135 dni, a u innej osoby będzie to 180 dni.
Dlatego dla porównania zwykle przyjmuje się ww. okresy sezonu grzewczego, a nie konkretne przypadki wybranego domu.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## pdurys

Panowie,

Dajcie sobie luzy.
Jeden jest z Rzeszowa, drugi z Wroclawia, ja jestem z Lodzi.

Kazdy z nas jest w innej strefie pogodowej.
Inaczej sie liczy zapotrzebowanie na cieplo.

----------


## Piotr O.

_Inaczej sie liczy zapotrzebowanie na cieplo._
A chyba, że o to chodzi. Tak _zapotrzebowanie_ można liczyć inaczej.
Łukaszowi i mi nie chodzi o zapotrzebowanie tylko o rzeczywisty okres grzewczy.  :Smile: 
Strefy pogodowe różne, a jednak dla porównania sezonu coś trzeba przyjąć jako standard Pawle. W przypadku Łukasza dłuższy sezon to chyba na plus, bo dom może okazać się "mniej litrowy".  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam ze słonecznego Podkarpacia, 
przestało padać, 3 st. na minusie, pięknie.

----------


## tomek131

Czyli po pierwsze, Legalett NIE JEST systemem ,który może spełniac funkcję jedynego systemu grzewczego oraz po drugie ,aby rachunki za prąd nie zjadły właściciela należy codziennie robic kotłownie z salonu i palic w kominku.
Absolutnie nie chodzi tu o złośliwośc (gdybyś Piotrze zaglądał na inne wątki zobaczyłbyś,że parokrotnie polecałem Legalett i Praefę !!!).
Teraz jeśli będę miał okazję jeszcze dyskutowac o Legalecie napiszę tak-pomyśl nad Legalett jeśli:
-nie masz i nie będziesz miał gazu a węgla nie chcesz
-bądż świadom ,że aby nie zrujnowały cię wydatki na prąd musisz miec b.dobrze ocieplony dom 
-przydałby się rekuperator
-musisz miec kominek , bo Legalett absolutnie nie powinien w praktyce byc jedynym ogrzewaniem
-musisz palic sporo kominkiem ,jeśli chcesz miec rozsądne rachunki za ogrzewanie
Jeśli wszystkie te warunki zostają spełnione jednocześnie , możesz myślec nad Legalett,pod warunkiem ,że przy warunkach które musisz spełnic odpowiada ci koszt wykonania Legalettu.

----------


## pdurys

Tutaj mozecie zobaczyc jaki jest podzial na strefy klimatyczne do obliczen

http://wentylacja.com.pl/Projektowan...owy-37281.html

----------


## Piotr O.

Brawo Tomaszu! 
Jakże się cieszę, bo od dłuższego czasu wreszcie napisałeś swoje przemyślenia (zapytania?) na temat tego wątku bez złośliwych wycieczek personalnych, sensacji  :smile: . Co prawda nie ma potrzeby codziennie robić z salonu kotłowni, a Legalett może spokojnie spełniać funkcję jedynego systemu grzewczego, ale reszta jest już bardziej bliska prawdy.  :smile:  

_ - nie masz i nie będziesz miał gazu a węgla nie chcesz_  to pomyśl o Legalett - TAK, można jeszcze dodać wariant: jeśli chcesz grzać prądem, to możesz pomyśleć o L., (co jak wiesz Tomaszu nie oznacza, że L. nie może być na gaz, węgiel, olej...);
_ - bądź świadom, że aby nie zrujnowały cię wydatki na prąd musisz mieć b.dobrze ocieplony dom_ - NIE, jakie zrujnowanie? - wydatki normalne, TAK -  dobrze ocieplony dom jest wskazany bez względu na rodzaj ogrzewania;
_ - przydałby się rekuperator_ -TAK - przydałby się, jak go nie będzie spokojnie przeżyjesz, czego moja rodzina jest od kilku lat dowodem -;  :Smile: 
_ - musisz mieć kominek , bo Legalett absolutnie nie powinien w praktyce być jedynym ogrzewaniem_ - NIE - nie musisz i nie absolutnie (chyba, że masz na myśli podany przez mnie skrajny przypadek długiego okresu bez prądu);
_- musisz palić sporo kominkiem, jeśli chcesz mieć rozsądne rachunki za ogrzewanie_ - NIE, nie musisz palić sporo kominkiem, możesz wcale w nim nie palić i mieć rozsądne rachunki (co tu wcześniej pisano z praktyki!);
_...pod warunkiem, że przy warunkach które musisz spełnić odpowiada ci koszt wykonania Legalettu. -_ TAK, co dotyczy także innych rozwiązań grzewczych...  :smile: 

_Absolutnie nie chodzi tu o złośliwość (gdybyś Piotrze zaglądał na inne wątki zobaczyłbyś,że parokrotnie polecałem Legalett i Praefę !!!)._
Czytałem Tomaszu i dlatego traktuję większość Twoich listów tu pisanych jako złośliwe i oderwane od rzeczywistości. Bo w innych wątkach piszesz bez docinków i zwykle pozytywnie, a tu głównie negatywnie, doszukując się głownie wad systemu? Kiedy zacząłeś tu pisać było inaczej, potem załapałeś się do zespołu M1 i tak Ci niestety zostało.  :sad:  
Ale jak widać jest szansa na dobrą odmianę. Oby!  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam z ciepłego domku na Podkarpaciu i na Legalett

----------


## pdurys

> Czyli po pierwsze, Legalett NIE JEST systemem ,który może spełniac funkcję jedynego systemu grzewczego oraz po drugie ,aby rachunki za prąd nie zjadły właściciela należy codziennie robic kotłownie z salonu i palic w kominku.


Ja tak nie uwazam. Chodzi o wlasciwe zwymiarowanie ukladu. Legalett moze byc jedynym zrodlem ciepla, ale musi zapewniac je w calosci a nie tylko do granicy.





> Teraz jeśli będę miał okazję jeszcze dyskutowac o Legalecie napiszę tak
> -pomyśl nad Legalett jeśli:
> -nie masz i nie będziesz miał gazu a węgla nie chcesz
> -bądż świadom ,że aby nie zrujnowały cię wydatki na prąd musisz miec b.dobrze ocieplony dom 
> -przydałby się rekuperator
> -musisz miec kominek , bo Legalett absolutnie nie powinien w praktyce byc jedynym ogrzewaniem
> -musisz palic sporo kominkiem ,jeśli chcesz miec rozsądne rachunki za ogrzewanie
> Jeśli wszystkie te warunki zostają spełnione jednocześnie , możesz myślec nad Legalett,pod warunkiem ,że przy warunkach które musisz spełnic odpowiada ci koszt wykonania Legalettu.


Diabel tkwi w szczegolach.
Jesli bys sformulowal swoje sugestie w taki sposob:
1. - kompletnie pominal bo to jest tylko inne zrodlo ciepla i tak jakos musisz wytwarzac c.w.u.
2. ocieplenie domu to chyba juz nikogo nie dziwi w naszym klimacie
3. j.w.
4. kominek moze byc alternatywnym zrodlem ciepla
5. Jesli chcesz ograniczyc wydatki na ogrzewanie bez kompromisu w komforcie uzytkowania zastanow sie nad dodatkowym zrodlem ciepla - chodzi mi tu o bezwladnosc ukladu
6. Musisz grzac tym co dla Ciebie wychodzi najtaniej. Ilosci zapotrzebowania na cieplo nie oszukasz. Koszty sa z cala pewnoscia rozne.
... to bym sie zgodzil, chociaz "wstepne" ostudzenie zapalu i chlodne spojrzenie na koszty nie zawadzi nawet z Twoimi argumentami.

----------


## tomek z SSP

witam
mam wycenę L, raczej bez niespodzianek - 65 tys. netto za płytę 134 m2 Pz, dwa agregaty po 4000 W, 25 styro. Nie zaznaczyłem, że wykluczam integrację L z kominkiem, więc wycena ten element obejmuje.
[sarkazm mode on] Może jak się przyłączę do kontrataku na tomka131 to dostanę zniżkę... [mode off]

Jest też opcja dodatkowa LUX   :Wink2:   (5k pln) - gotowe elementy brzegowe wyprawione drobnym kamieniem, czyli elewacja płyty na gotowo, nie wiem na ile to jest zła wiadomość dla gryzoni, węży boa oraz innej fauny.

To G... na suficie grzeje trochę na innych zasadach jak grzejnik olejowy, ale faktycznie 5k to chyba przesada, będzie lepiej poświęcić więcej uwagi dla DGP, ściany już zmieniłem na 2W  :big grin:  - BK 24 cm+15 styro (U=0,21).

lakusz - której opcji z artykułu dotyczy Twoja modyfikacja?
("W artykule ktoś zapomniał wpaść na pomysł żeby powietrze najpierw ogrzać od kominka a później do rekuperatora, i na pewno nie przepuszczał bym powietrza bezpośrednio po obudowie kominka tylko przez jakiś wymiennik, czyli kawał rury owiniętej dookoła rury spalinowej 
nie komplikuje to całego układu, można mieć dwie czerpnie, jedną bezpośrednią drugą przez kominek i "automatycznie" sterować temperaturą!')

pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## pdurys

> lakusz - której opcji z artykułu dotyczy Twoja modyfikacja?


Chyba w tym: * Gorące powietrze odbierane z pokoju przez wentylację wywiewną*
Ja osobiscie uwazam, to za zle rozwiazanie, poniewaz obawiam sie o sam rekuperator.
OK nie stopi sie ale temperatura powietrza znad kominka jest zdecydowanie wyzsza niz temperatura powrotu do Rekuperatora. Prawde mowiac nie mam danych o zakresie dopuszczalnych temperatur rekuperatora np Vitovent.

Druga sprawa jest ilosc powietrza wyciaganego.

Zasadniczo wyciagi montuje sie lazienkach, kuchniach czy pralniach, ktorych zapachow lub wilgoci nie chcemy rozprowadzac po calym domu.
Dodatkowa kratka wywiewna w salonie powoduje zwiekszenie rekuperatora bo musi "przerabiac" wieksze ilosci powietrza.

Ja planuje rozprowadzic DGP w poblize w/w pomieszczen.

----------


## anna2504

czy ma ktoś do sprzedania skrzynkę do podłączenia prądu budowlanego zwaną RB-etką. Jeśli tak to proszę o kontakt. Może jakieś zdjęcie?
Pozdrawiam,
Anna

----------


## lakusz

> _Inaczej sie liczy zapotrzebowanie na cieplo._
> A chyba, że o to chodzi. Tak _zapotrzebowanie_ można liczyć inaczej.
> Łukaszowi i mi nie chodzi o zapotrzebowanie tylko o rzeczywisty okres grzewczy. 
> Strefy pogodowe różne, a jednak dla porównania sezonu coś trzeba przyjąć jako standard Pawle. W przypadku Łukasza dłuższy sezon to chyba na plus, bo dom może okazać się "mniej litrowy". 
> Pozdrawiam ze słonecznego Podkarpacia, 
> przestało padać, 3 st. na minusie, pięknie.


No właśnie trzeba podawać rzeczywiste dane, a więc nie naciągać na dłuższy sezon grzewczy....

Dlatego podaje się dane na rok na m2, a nie na miesiąc !

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał tomek z SSP
> 
> lakusz - której opcji z artykułu dotyczy Twoja modyfikacja?
> 
> 
> Chyba w tym: * Gorące powietrze odbierane z pokoju przez wentylację wywiewną*
> Ja osobiscie uwazam, to za zle rozwiazanie, poniewaz obawiam sie o sam rekuperator.
> OK nie stopi sie ale temperatura powietrza znad kominka jest *zdecydowanie wyzsza niz temperatura* powrotu do Rekuperatora. Prawde mowiac nie mam danych o zakresie dopuszczalnych temperatur rekuperatora np Vitovent.


A co to ma do rzeczy ?

----------


## pdurys

> Napisał pdurys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek z SSP
> 
> ...


Moze nic, ale nie znam granicznych wartosci temperatur powietrza wylotowego.
Jesli bardzo gorace powietrze z kominka skieruje wpierw w poblize "brudnych" zamiast bezposrednio do rekuperatora, to wydaje mi sie, ze bede mial wieksza nad nim kontrole.

Dodatkowy wyciag z mojego salonu, gdzie bedzie kominek, musialby skutkowac dodatkowym nawiewem gdzies w domu np. w jednym z pokoi - co nie jest problemem samo w sobie - ale zwiekszyloby rowniez ilosc powietrza. Kiedy kominek bylby "wylaczony" ten wyciag i odpowiadajacy mu nawiew powinny byc zamkniete, a to juz jest dodakowy uklad automatyki i takie anemostaty nie sa w tej samej cenie co zwykle.
Jesli pozostalyby otwarte to zaklocalyby obieg powietrza w calym domu.

Mysle, ze przeczytales wytyczne projektowe dla WM firmy Viessmann, do ktorych link podalem wczesniej.

Tam jest to lepiej opisane. Jest to opisane w bardzo czytelny sposob.

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał lakusz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pdurys
> 
> ...


nie czytałem, bo to rozwiązanie które ja planuje niczego nie komplikuje, nie potrzeba automayki (no chyba ze ktoś bardzo chce, to tylko jeden, do sterowania źródłem powietrza, albo przez kominek, albo bezpośrednio.

poza tym bilans wentylacji będzie nie zmienny...

----------


## pdurys

> ... to rozwiązanie które ja planuje niczego nie komplikuje, nie potrzeba automayki (no chyba ze ktoś bardzo chce, to tylko jeden, do sterowania źródłem powietrza, albo przez kominek, albo bezpośrednio.
> 
> poza tym bilans wentylacji będzie niezmienny...


Z tym bilansem to chodzilo mi o to, ze w salonie powinien byc raczej nawiew a nie wyciag.
Jesli zrobilbym wyciag, to trzeba by gdzies dodac nawiew a co za tym idzie moglaby wzrosnac calkowita ilosc powietrza potrzebnego do wentylacji w calym domu.

Ta "bardzo" wysoka temperatura powietrza z DGP skierowana bezposrednio do rekuperatora mnie jeszcze niepokoi. Wole jak wczesniej powietrze ogrzane kominkiem wymiesza sie z "olbrzymia" masa powietrza w domu przed przerobieniem jej przez rekuprator.

----------


## QBELEK

Ciekawy artykuł traktujący o systemach WM z rekuperacją i DGP z kominka:

http://www.rekuperatory.pl/rekuperatory/art7.shtml

Jeśli kominek ma wspomagać główny system grzewczy, nie warto przepłacać  a zaoszczędzoną kwotę zainwestować w lepszej sprawności rekuperator.

----------


## lakusz

> Ciekawy artykuł traktujący o systemach WM z rekuperacją i DGP z kominka:
> 
> http://www.rekuperatory.pl/rekuperatory/art7.shtml
> 
> Jeśli kominek ma wspomagać główny system grzewczy, nie warto przepłacać  a zaoszczędzoną kwotę zainwestować w lepszej sprawności rekuperator.


myk polega na tym że ich teoria o tym że sprawnie działajacy reku rozprowadzi ciepłe powietrze po domu jest może i prawdziwa, ale tylko jeżeli mamy dom słabo ocieplony i w kominku palimy non stop.

W przypadku palenia okazjonalnego, czas w jakim powietrze ogrzane kominkiem odpowiednio zacznie nagrzewać powietrze nawiewane w pozostałej części domu jest tak długi że znim odczujesz efekt, będziesz kończył palenie.

robiłem u siebie takie obserwacje, z których wyciągnołem takie wnioski  :smile: 

Dlatego planuję jednak zasilać reku powietrzem które przeszło przez rure która była w bliskiej styczności z kominkiem  :wink:

----------


## QBELEK

Mój kominek będzie z wkładem do palenia 24h i tyle czasu zamierzam w nim utrzymywać żar. Legalett chcę by był wspomagany przez wymiennik kominkowy.  Dom będzie niewielki więc prócz WM, dodatkowe DGP czy inne patenty tylko niepotrzebnie produkują koszta.

----------


## Bartosz32

Wysłany: Sro, 9 Kwiecień 2008 05:24    Temat postu:    
"Takie systemy podłogówki pędzonej kominkiem kombinują w systemie legalet , płyta podłogowa na gruncie z zatopionymi rurami stalowymi a przez nie puszczone powietrze z kominka. Ten ich wymiennik powietrza wokół wkładu to moim zdaniem kompletna padaczka. Kilkakrotnie dostarczałem wkłady do domów budowanych w tej technologii , zresztą jest ich kilka w naszej okolicy, sugerowałem że taka mała rura to nie to . Przekazywanie ciepła z wkładu do powietrza a potem do drugiego zamkniętego obiegu powietrza to niepotrzebna strata , można to wykonać inaczej i efektywniej ale trzeba mieć wkład kominkowy mogący pracować bez wentylacji. W takim przypadku kłania sie Dynamic wkład do wszelkich hypokaust a opisany system to przecież tylko rozwinięcie starego rzymskiego systemu . www.wklady-kominkowe.com.pl Darek B"

Powyższy cytat z http://forum.muratordom.pl/kominek-z...ia,t128251.htm
Tekst napisany przez mistrza zduńkiego, jego strona http://www.kominki.xip.pl/index.htm
_________________

----------


## MCB

Niby racja. U siebie nie zastosowałem wymiennika L. Jednakże, z tego co się orientuję teraz jest nowy typ wymiennika o większej sprawności.
Za zastosowaniem przemawia to, że nawet mimo zabezpieczenia ogrzewania wyłącznie przez kominek, podłogę także trzeba grzać choćby ze względu na komfort. A sterowanie L. przy pracującym niezależnym kominku jest trochę skomplikowane.
Nie zastosowałem wymiennika także z tego powodu, że nie wiedziałem jeszcze jaki będzie kominek i gdzie wyprowadzić kanały L.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

PS
Do użytkowników - podajcie proszę informacje za ostatnich 5 dni:
1. Powierzchnia domu.
2. Temperatura w pomieszczeniach.
3. Dobowa ilość kWh zużytych na ogrzewanie.
4. Czy dogrzewano kominkiem.

M.

----------


## HenoK

> Do użytkowników - podajcie proszę informacje za ostatnich 5 dni:
> 1. Powierzchnia domu.
> 2. Temperatura w pomieszczeniach.
> 3. Dobowa ilość kWh zużytych na ogrzewanie.
> 4. Czy dogrzewano kominkiem.


Myślę, że *rwxw* nie pogniewa się, jeżeli skorzystacie z miejsca, z którego korzystają już użytkownicy pomp ciepła :
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...vMDVNNVE&hl=en 
Można tam utworzyć osobny arkusz dla użytkowników Legaletta.

----------


## bidull

Witam wszystkich serdecznie,
będzie to mój pierwszy post na tym forum, i na pewno mimo przeczytania prawie całego tego tematu będę miał kilka pytań.

Na wstępie może wkleję link do twoju jaki będę już lada chwila budował,

http://promopack.pl/pages/domy_nowoc...wy_projekt.htm

już jest praktycznie przesądzone iż jako fundament zostanie zastosowana płyta grzewcza legalett, chciałbym mimo wszystko poradzić się co sądzicie na temat takiego rozwiązania i w jaki najlepszy sposób rozwiązać kwestie ogrzewania piętra.
Ponieważ będzie to dom szkieletowy drewniany to legalett będzie tylko na parterze. Czym ogrzać górne piętro oraz CWU mając do dyspozycji tylko prąd??
Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie, które na pewno przydadzą się takiemu laikowi jak ja  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam,

Jasiek.

----------


## QBELEK

Promopack specjalizuje się w stawianiu domków ryglowych, bardzo efektownych zresztą. Niestety odstraszyła mnie wizja mieszkania w domku zbudowanego z belek KVH.

Jesli miałbym poddasze użytkowe ( zależy co napiszą w WZ) to na u góry jedynie grzejniki akumulacyjne typu duoheat. 
W szkieletowcach można też stosować elektryczne a nawet wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe ale może zaistnieć przeszkoda w postaci emisji formaldehydu pod wpływem ciepła, który znajduje się w płycie konstrukcyjnej osb na stropie.

pozdrawiam

----------


## legaczymgrzac

Witam serdecznie!

Przeglądając forum znalazłem informację, że są użytkownicy Legalettu, którzy ogrzewają go wykorzystując piece na ekogroszek.
Wiem, że ten sposób jest uciążliwy w porównaniu z prądem i gazem, jednak korzystałbym z niego pod warunkiem, że byłby wyraźnie tańszy. Gdy kontaktowałem się z firmą Legalett powiedziano mi, że nikt jeszcze nie podzielił się z nimi informacją o kosztach takiego ogrzewania.
Bardzo proszę wszystkich, którzy orientują się w tym temacie o podzielenie się ze mną i innymi forumowiczami wiedzą na ten temat.  :smile: 
Jestem naprawdę bardzo ciekaw jakie mają Państwo zużycie węgla na sezon, zarówno w przypadku ogrzewania CWU jak i samego Legalettu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Browar

Witam,

Jakiś czas temu ktoś pytał jak firma Legalett zachowuje się w momencie zgłoszenia awarii, czy nie ma problemu z naprawami gwarancyjnymi…  (nie pamiętam czy to było w tym wątku czy na priv, a szukać mi się nie chce).

Do tej pory niewiele mogłem na ten temat powiedzieć gdyż nie miałem takich doświadczeń (pierwszy sezon grzewczy obecnie), ale teraz mogę co nieco napisać. 
Problem u mnie polegał na tym, że w jednym z wymienników nie wyłączał się wiatrak – chodził non stop 24h na dobę, dodatkowo w jednym pokoju termostat niby się włączał ale nie dawał sygnału do pieca, przez co jeden z pokoi miałem cały czas niedogrzany.
Jeżeli chodzi o wiatrak to jakoś pomijane jest tu na forum zużycie energii przez ten element. (wg strony L. w agregatach elektrycznych ciągną *115 W* a w wymiennikach wodnych *165W*).  Jak wiatraczek chodził sobie non stop to miałem  na dobę dodatkowe 4 KWH zuzycia energii, a zorientowałem się po kilku miesiącach  - niestety   :Evil:  

Ale do rzeczy .  Zgłosiłem awarię panu Wojtkowi z L. Za kilka minut miałem telefon, że wysyłają części do Wawy i skontaktuje się ze mną pan Piotr (ten który „uruchamia” większość L. w okolicach Wawy). Wieczorem miałem telefon od pana Piotra i umówienie terminu. Pan Piotr przyjechał punktualnie – wymienił kapilarę w wymienniku (była fabrycznie  źle skalibrowana co sprawdziliśmy na miejscu), wymienił uszkodzony termostat, spisał protokół i pojechał.   :cool:  

Dlatego za serwis gwarancyjny daję mocną 6!  Mimo odległości  firma L załatwiła wszystko błyskawicznie.   :big grin:  

Z piwnym

Browar

----------


## 3City

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów używa gazu proban/propan-butan z butli przydomowej do zasilenia legalettu? Ostatnio chodzi mi po glowie taka opcja, szukam za i przeciw. Będę wdzięczny za opinie użytkowników.


Adam

----------


## lakusz

Czy ktoś wie jak musi być minimalna temperatura zasilania wody/płynu w wymienniku wodnym ?

----------


## avatar25

Witam

Z tego co się orientuję to minimum wynosi 55 stopni.
Dlatego nie mogę zastosować pompy ciepła  :sad:

----------


## lakusz

> Witam
> 
> Z tego co się orientuję to minimum wynosi 55 stopni.
> Dlatego nie mogę zastosować pompy ciepła


A jaką temperaturę ma płyn (czy gaz) w klimie inwerterowej ?
Bo wiesz co kombinuję? Żeby za pomocą pompy ciepła nie grzać wody która następnie będzie zasilała wymiennik L, tylko wymiennik L zasilać bezpośrednio z klimatyzatora inwerterowego, taka klima o mocy nawet 8kW wcale nie jest wielka, a przy jej COP rzędu 3,0 i temperaturze pracy do -15 to nawet jak temp. spadnie poniżej to na ten krótki czas spokojnie można zagrząć sobie dom prądem  :smile:

----------


## avatar25

> A jaką temperaturę ma płyn (czy gaz) w klimie inwerterowej ?
> Bo wiesz co kombinuję? Żeby za pomocą pompy ciepła nie grzać wody która następnie będzie zasilała wymiennik L, tylko wymiennik L zasilać bezpośrednio z klimatyzatora inwerterowego,...


Niestety nie wiem jaką ma temperaturę.
Jeśli dobrze rozumiem chcesz podłączyć klimatyzator inwerterowy zamiast agregatów legalett czy może tylko w obieg go podłączyć?
Ciekawy pomysł. Jeśli podłączysz go zamiast agregatów to już nie dogrzejesz prądem jak piszesz jeśli będzie za zimne powietrze dostarczał, natomiast jeśli w obieg to może być to lepsze niż podłączenie wymiennika nad kominkiem. Pytanie tylko jak rozprowadzić na wszystkie obwody grzewcze.

----------


## tomek131

perm napisał:
Tak przy okazji, rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem niemieckiej firmy robiącej izolacje (styro, xps, pianka PIR i PUR) o tym czy dałoby się pod płytę fundamentową dać płyty PIR - PUR. Powiedział że stanowczo nie bo mają za małą wytrzymałość na ściskanie i stabilność w czasie. Podobnie ze styropianem. Powiedziałem mu że taka firma jak legalett stosuje styro EPS 100. Zdziwił się bardzo, wg niego tylko xps spełna wymagania wytrzymałościowe i ma odpowiednią trwałość. Jak powiedziałem że legalett w Szwecji również robi to pierwsza rzecz jaką powiedział było "to niemożliwe". Nie wiedziałem co myśleć, albo niedoinformowany albo ma niestety rację.

Nawet ja jako laik się temu dziwiłem.Ale co to kogo obchodzi co będzie w czyimś domu za 20lat?Ano nic , najwazniejsze zeby dzis natluc tyle kasy ile sie da , a za 20 lat to juz emeryturka na Kanarach a niech sie wtedy martwia ci co maja to styro pod plyta

----------


## lakusz

tomku policz sobie, ile waży dom, i porównaj to z wytrzymałością styropianu !

mi wychodzi że EPS 100 ma wytrzymałość 150 kPa, czyli jakieś 15T/m2

mój dom jest zbudowany z ciężkich materiałów, i SSO myślę że ważył ok 120T, a powierzchnia zabudowy to ok 70, więc to i tak jest prawie 10 razy mniej niż wytrzymałość styropianu

Czy myślisz że ktoś tego nie sprawdził czy styropian może być pod budynkiem ?

----------


## witold15

pan Wojtek mówił o pospółce, niestety najbliższe żwirownie nie mają w ofercie i zasugerowano mi w żwirowni mieszankę 032 z 04. Proszę o opinię.

----------


## lakusz

> pan Wojtek mówił o pospółce, niestety najbliższe żwirownie nie mają w ofercie i zasugerowano mi w żwirowni mieszankę 032 z 04. Proszę o opinię.


nie prościej wykonać telefon do Pana Wojtka, jako wykonawcy ?

A jak będzie nie dobra, to co zrobisz ?

----------


## tomek131

Ktoś napisał takie dość czytelne porównanie:


Zadaj sobie jeszcze bardzo ważne pytanie:

- czy wolisz płacić za ogrzewanie gazem z butli rocznie 6 100 zł i mieć "bombę" na działce zamiast 2 500 zł (w obu przypadkach jest to koszt wytworzenia 20 000 kWh energii cieplnej) za ogrzewanie ekogroszkiem i składować oraz dorzucać węgiel/wyrzucać popiół ?

Jesli odpowiedź brzmi NIE to idź w nowoczesny piec na ekogroszek.

Jeśli chcesz jeszcze taniej a masz miejsce na składowanie opału luzem i nie boisz się dorzucania wiaderkiem to idź w tłokowy piec miałowy ze sterownikiem PID 2 - koszt wytworzenia 20 000 kWh to około 950 zł !!!

Dla porównania wytworzenie tej jednostki ciepła prądem w nocnej taryfie (100% nocnej - grzejniki akumulacyjne) kosztuje 5 230 zł i nie ma żadnych "bomb", składowisk węgla itp. (do tego już teraz można prąd wytworzyć w przydomowym wiatraku i ogniwie słonecznym na dachu - a instalacje te będą powszechnieć i tanieć - patrz nowe ogniwa oraz turbiny Magleva).

Do kompletu podaję jeszcze koszt wytworzenia 20 000 kWh przy użyciu gazu sieciowego GZ50 - 3 500 zł.

----------


## lakusz

tomku jak jesteś taki sumienny to podaj jeszcze koszty inwestycyjne przy poszczególnych rodzajach ogrzewania

Poza tym 20 000kWh to przy standardowo wybudowanym domu daje jakieś ponad 250m2 pu domu - to chyba trochę spory dom!

----------


## piotr.nowy

*lakusz* ma rację. Przy domu ok.150 m2 , dobrze ocieplonym , roczna różnica kosztów ogrzewania gazem z butli a piecem na ekogroszek nie będzie wynosić 3500 zł a ok. 1000 -1500 zł . To jest kwota za którą nie koniecznie opłaca się pracować na etacie palacza.   :Wink2:  
PS.:
Tekst o 'bombie" jest co najmniej nie na miejscu.   :Confused:

----------


## tomek131

No lakusz koszty inwestycyjne Legalett do niskich to nie należą......a o Legalett w porównaniu do innych opcji tu mówimy

----------


## lakusz

> No lakusz koszty inwestycyjne Legalett do niskich to nie należą......a o Legalett w porównaniu do innych opcji tu mówimy


dobra jak mi przedstawisz rzetelne porównanie dwóch kosztorysów, obejmujących ten sam zakres "efektu" końcowego, wykonanego przez profesjonalną ekipę, na umowę z gwarancją, i fakturą i podaniem terminu wykonania obu wariantów to możemy pogadać !

Znam cene L, ale
tu w 4 dni mam stan "0", ocieplenie podłogi, wylewki, instalację CO, i "piec", przy dobrej pogodzie po 14 dniach można zacząć stawiać ściany 
kontra
normalne ławy to jakieś 2 tygodnie (i to nie jest super według sztuki!), instalacja pewnie kolejne 2 tygodnie, wylewki 2-3 dni, i później 1-2 miesiące i to w momencie kiedy najczęściej już, już chciało by się mieszkać...

----------


## tomek131

To wszystko wiemy bo było sto razy.Koszt wyprodukowania tych 20000kwh (niech będzie 10000) jest po prostu wysoki dla prądu w porównaniu z innymi nośnikami i tyle.Nic tego nie zmieni.Koszty inwestycyjne L przyjmuje już za takie same jak systemu z piecem na węgiel czy gaz.W tym wątku próbuje się wmówić ,że Legalett na prąd jako sam w sobie zmienia koszt wytworzenia 1kwh z prądu.

----------


## lakusz

> To wszystko wiemy bo było sto razy.Koszt wyprodukowania tych 20000kwh (niech będzie 10000) jest po prostu wysoki dla prądu w porównaniu z innymi nośnikami i tyle.Nic tego nie zmieni.Koszty inwestycyjne L przyjmuje już za takie same jak systemu z piecem na węgiel czy gaz.W tym wątku próbuje się wmówić ,że Legalett na prąd jako sam w sobie zmienia koszt wytworzenia 1kwh z prądu.


a kto takich głupot Ci nagadał? podaj cytat i autora !

wiesz ja 10000kWh nie zużywam ROCZNIE całego prądu, na wszystko, a ty chcesz porównywać, koszty takiej mega ilości energii na samo ogrzewanie ??? 

zrób takie zestawienie dla domu 100m2, dobrze ocieplonego, dajmy na to taki 5 litrowy domek, i zobacz jakie w tedy wychodzą "oszczędności"

dla ułatwienia dodam że taki domek będzie wymagał 5000kWh !

----------


## tomek131

Dalej 5 razy drożej niż tłokowy piec miałowy ze sterownikiem PiD2  :big grin:

----------


## pdurys

> Czy ktoś wie jak musi być minimalna temperatura zasilania wody/płynu w wymienniku wodnym ?


Przepraszam, ze dopiero teraz odpowidam.

Z danych Legalett Canada wynika, ze parametry sa nastepujace:
Typowy piec z zasobnikiem zasilanie / powrot --> 60 / 50 degC
Pompa ciepla (plus zapasowy piec) zasilanie / powrot --> 43 / 36 (60 / 50) degC

Dodatkowo:
dla ukladow z rurami spiro fi-100 wydajnosc 5kW przy temperaturze 55 degC i przeplyw okolo 900 m3/h
dla ukladow z rurami PE fi-50 wydajnosc 5kW przy temperaturze 60 degC i przeplyw okolo 750 m3/h
Temperatura powietrza cyrkulujacego w kanalach waha sie w granicach 30 - 55 degC
Jesli temperatura wody na zasialniu wszystkich stref spadnie ponizej 27 degC to wentylator sie wylaczy. Jesli wzrosnie w jednej z nich powyzej 30 degC to sie ponownie zalaczy.

Tyle mowi Legalett Canada w dokumencie tehcnicznym 0536.pdf

Oczywiscie jest tez zapis, ze kazdy uklad jest dobierany indywidualnie i trzeba sie kierowac jego wytycznymi, wiec telefon do Gdanska jest jak najbardziej wskazany jesli chcesz zweryfikowac te dane.

-- 
Pozdrowienia
Pawel Durys

----------


## lakusz

> Dalej 5 razy drożej niż tłokowy piec miałowy ze sterownikiem PiD2


Ta jasne, chcesz mi i innym wmówić że za tradycyjny fundament i tradycyjny system ogrzewania w moim domu mógł kosztować 7,2 tyś ???
Jeżeli tak to ja chętnie zacznę budowę drugiego domu, jeżeli masz jeszcze tak tanie ekipy które postawią mi ściany i dostarczą tak tanie materiały na dom!
(sam beton na ławy w moim domu kosztowałby prawie 2 tysiące !)

Poza tym widziałeś piec o tak małej mocy, żeby był wstanie dawać tylko 20kWh na dobę ?

----------


## lakusz

> Napisał lakusz
> 
> Czy ktoś wie jak musi być minimalna temperatura zasilania wody/płynu w wymienniku wodnym ?
> 
> 
> Przepraszam, ze dopiero teraz odpowidam.
> 
> Z danych Legalett Canada wynika, ze parametry sa nastepujace:
> Typowy piec z zasobnikiem zasilanie / powrot --> 60 / 50 degC
> ...


dzięki , to ciekawe, bo tu na forum wile osób pisało że PCi nie nadają się do L bo dają za niską temperaturę....

No i podają wydajność dla 60st, co jest nie osiągalne dla PCi, ciekawe jaka jest dla temp 43st i tym samym przepływie...

----------


## tomek131

lakusz,pisałem o kosztach użytkowania,zgodnie z tym co napisał autor postu ,który przytaczałem.
Z drugiej strony co to za piec co daje 20000kwh za 950zł?To znaczy ,że przy 5000kwh koszt będzie....237zł

----------


## pdurys

> dzięki , to ciekawe, bo tu na forum wile osób pisało że PCi nie nadają się do L bo dają za niską temperaturę....
> 
> No i podają wydajność dla 60st, co jest nie osiągalne dla PCi, ciekawe jaka jest dla temp 43st i tym samym przepływie...


Przeciez temperatura podlogi nie powinna byc wyzsza niz 27 degC co odpowiada okolo 25 degC w pomieszczeniu.

Jesli bedziemy "zasilac" plyte powietrzem o temperaturze 30 - 40 degC to czas potrzebny do uzyskania zadanej temperatury bedzie oczywiscie dluzszy niz gdybysmy podgrzewali ja powietrzem o temperaturze 50 - 60 degC (lub wyzszej)

Z innej strony nie zapominaj tez o tym co napisalem w nawiasie (plus zapasowy piec). Zawsze sa okresy kiedy temperatura wody uzyskiwana z PC nie jest wystarczajaca. Jesli uzytkownikowi nie bedzie przeszkadzala jeszcze wolniejsza reakcja na takie wahania temperatury to i PC bedzie wystarczajace, ale jak znam sie na "ukladach rodzinnych" to dodatkowe zrodlo ciepla np. wymiennik powietrze / powietrze w obudowie kominka sie przyda.

-- 
Pozdrowienia
Pawel Durys

----------


## lakusz

> Z drugiej strony co to za piec co daje 20000kwh za 950zł?To znaczy ,że przy 5000kwh koszt będzie....237zł


co ??????   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  o czym ty piszesz?
Widziałeś piec o mocy 20000kWh (dla ułatwienia dodam że to jest 20MWh) ? 

Ja pisałem o piecy 20kWh/24h !!!

----------


## tomek131

Nie o piecu tylko o koszcie wytworzenia 20000kwh pisałem

----------


## pdurys

> Widziałeś piec o mocy 20000kWh (dla ułatwienia dodam że to jest 20MWh) ?


20 000 kWh to jest np.  piec o mocy 20 kW pracujacy przez 1000 h, czyli inaczej w przyblizeniu okolo 2h40 dziennie.

Nie jest to duzo ale tez nie jest to malo.

A swoja droga to pieca o mocy 20MW to nie widzialem, chociaz bralem udzial w montazu kilku piecow o mocy 2.5 MW

-- 
Pozdrowienia
Pawel Durys

----------


## Browar

WIdzę że wątek powoli umiera   :Confused:   Widocznie te rozważania na temt mocy pieców mu nie służą... A co się stało z Pietią ? Bana  dostał wreszcie zasłużonego razem z Martina niepkorną?   :Lol:  

No to ja z pytaniem do uzytkowników L. - jak tam po zimie? Więcej rozczarowań czy może entuzjazm rośnie?   :Roll:  


Ja  powiem tak - u mnie nie ma różnicy (już na pewno nie w oszeczędnościach) jeżeli chodzi o L i tradycyjne grzejniki. Jedyny plus jaki widze na dzień dzisiejszy to to że nie mam szpecacych kaloryferów pod oknami... (oczywiście nie licząc wszelikich zalet płyty w porównaniu z tradycyjnymi fundamenami). W domu mam ciepło a to najważniejsze...

Czekam na wasze opinie  - zadowoleni czy nie?    :Roll:  

Browar

----------


## tomek131

A jak koszty Browar?Ciepło piszesz jest.Dawał radę L to dogrzać w -25stopni?Przypomnij jak możesz L elektryczny ?Jaka duża chałupa i czy mocno ocieplona.Tyle wątków ,tyle pytań i wątpliwości ,nie sposób spamiętać jaki kto ma dom

----------


## Piotr O.

Browar, kopa miesięcy. Pojawiłeś się i znów dziś -15 za oknem.  :smile:  
Tomek z Łukaszem wątek przejęli i się nerwują, to co mum się produkować.   :big grin:  
U nas cieplutko, grzejemy bez ograniczeń i zaczynamy liczyć... wyszło nam na przykład, że mamy 200 kWh więcej na I taryfie niż w poprzednich latach.
Czemu? Zegar przy liczniku kiepsko chodzi i przełącza taryfy 10 minut później niż przez nas ustawione termostaty. "Stówka w plecy" - z naszej winy.

Ktoś tu pytał o L i pompie ciepła. To połączenie chociaż ciągle jeszcze drogie przy wykonawstwie sprawdza się od lat. W 2003 roku oglądaliśmy taki dom pod Warszawą. U nas na Podkarpaciu jest taki dom z podddaszem użytkowym - w użyciu bardziej ekonomiczny niż na przykład mój parterowy L. prądowy.  :ohmy: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc dobrego tygodnia,
"byle do wiosny"

----------


## tiruriru

Czy jest ktoś może z Wrocławia lub okolic kto ma Legalett i był by tak uprzejmy podyskutować oraz pokazać system na żywo?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Najprostsza i wielokrotnie sprawdzona metoda: dzwonisz do Legalett w Gdańsku i prosisz o taki kontakt.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## piranie

Witam Forumowiczów po raz pierwszy i chyba nie ostatni gdyż widzę że toczy się tutaj gorąca dyskusja.
Zaglądnąłem na forum Muratora z czystej ciekawości (wcześniej śledziłem nowinki technologiczne będąc zagorzałym czytelnikiem i prenumeratorem gazety Budujemy Dom) i widzę że toczy się pewnego rodzaju wymiana doświadczeń na temat opłacalności budowy konkretnych systemów cieplnych w domach które zamieszkujemy. Więc pozwolę sobie przedstawić rozwiązania które zastosowałem w domku w którym obecnie od 15 miesięcy mieszka klasyczna polska rodzina tj. rodzice + 2 dzieci.
Budowę domu planowaliśmy już w 2007 roku i tak też zadecydowaliśmy że powstanie on w technologii mało u nas stosowanej tj. Legalett  oraz Praefa i całkowicie jesteśmy uzależnieni od energii elektrycznej gdyż CWU i ogrzewanie oraz gotowanie (kuchnie indukcyjna) zostało oparte na zasilaniu prądem elektrycznym (licznik dwu taryfowy, przyłącz 9 kWh i 32 A). 
Jest to dom Zorza po niewielkich zmianach układu ścian na poddaszu (podniesienie ścianek kolankowych oraz zrezygnowano z jednego pokoju na rzecz garderoby
i powiększonego hollu)
1. powierzchnia zabudowy - 117,95 m2
2. kubatura pomieszczeń - 244,85 m2
3. powierzchnia użytkowa - 146,18 m2 bez garażu 
domek wyposażyliśmy w wentylacje nawiewno – wywiewną z odzyskiem ciepła i pełnym sterowaniem elektronicznym – Rekuperatory.pl zamontowaną przez porządną firmę S.E. pana Tomka z Łańcuta,
pompę ciepła Thermogolve z bezpośrednim odparowaniem i wymiennikiem poziomym gruntowym oraz instalację solarną tj. 30 rur próżniowych oraz 500 litrowy buforowy zbiornik ciepłej wody montowane przez solidną firmę z Jasła,
fundament Legalett z izolacją 2*10 cm styropianu pod spodem i metalowymi kanałami grzejnymi fi 100 oraz wymiennikiem kominkowym, pełne sterowanie elektroniczne temperatury i załączania pompki wodnej po spadku temperatury
ściany zewnętrzne Praefa to keramzytobeton 15cm +15 cm styropianu platinum ściana, 
dach 20 cm wełna samo rozprężna oraz 5 cm wełny w płatach kładzione w poprzek krokwi,

rolety okienne aluminiowe z ociepleniem sterowane elektronicznie i zamykające się
po zmroku.

Parter - powierzchnia ogrzewana Legalettem to ok. 84 m2 przy 2 szt. wymienników wodnych IGV 4000W z czteroma termostatami;
Poddasze – powierzchnia ogrzewana 97 m2 (5 małych grzejników pod oknami dachowymi + tradycyjna podłogówka ze sterowaniem Grandfosa). 

Temperatura ustawiona na sterownikach Legalettu na parterze: 210C i 220C w salonie gdzie najczęściej bawi się 18 miesięczna córeczka, 
Temperatura na poddaszu 200C  aby lepiej się spało bo powyżej to było zbyt gorąco.

A teraz czas na konkrety dotyczące zużycia prądu przez nasz domek:
Okres od 04.09.2008 do 31.12.2008r. gdzie zużyliśmy 598 kWh w taryfie dziennej
i 1101 kWh w taryfie nocnej za kwotę 572,60 PLN co daje nam 119 dni przy średniej dziennej 4,81 PLN  i był to czas od założenia licznika do dnia wprowadzenia się całej rodziny czyli tzw. wykończeniówka z ogrzewaniem domu do 190C.

Okres od 01.01.2009 do 31.12.2009 gdzie zużyliśmy 2547 kWh w taryfie dziennej
i 3836 kWh w taryfie nocnej za kwotę 2184,21 PLN co daje nam 365 dni przy średniej dziennej 5,98 PLN za pierwszy pełny rok użytkowania z malutkim dzieciątkiem które generowało dodatkowe koszty prania i kąpieli (uważam że nie jest źle );

Okres od 01.01.2010 do 14.03.2010r. gdzie zużyliśmy 743 kWh w taryfie dziennej
i 1395 kWh w taryfie nocnej za kwotę 755,94 PLN co daje nam 73 dni przy średniej dziennej 10,35 PLN  gdzie obecna zima daje często do wiwatu.

Jednocześnie nadmieniam że sam kominek traktujemy jako rekreacyjną rozrywkę wieczorem i od momentu wprowadzenia się do domu to był on używany mniej niż 50 razy z tego w czasie lutowych mrozów przepalałem w nim 6 razy około 3-4 godziny co drugi lub 3 dzień (nie lubię pracować na etacie palacza) a poza tym i tak pompa ciepła daje radę więc po co się brudzić przy kominku.

Tak więc pozdrawiam z okolic Łańcuta i czekam na komentarze dotyczące naszych kosztów i pocieszam innych świecącym słoneczkiem które pobudza do zakwitania przebiśniegi w naszym ogrodzie. 
Pisał i pozdrawia, dziękując Wykonawcom - Pirania.

----------


## piranie

wyjaśnienie do mojego powyższego postu:

widzę że stopnie Celsjusza zostały zastąpione zerem więc temperatura powinna być czytana bez ostatniego zera.
Pozdro od Pirani  :oops:

----------


## piotr.nowy

Dużo konkretów. Przyda się. Dzięki  :ohmy:  

Chyba ci zjadło cyferkę przy mocy przyłącza  :Roll:

----------


## SUSPENSER

> tomku jak jesteś taki sumienny to podaj jeszcze koszty inwestycyjne przy poszczególnych rodzajach ogrzewania
> 
> Poza tym 20 000kWh to przy standardowo wybudowanym domu daje jakieś ponad 250m2 pu domu - to chyba trochę spory dom!


Tomek zacytował moje porównanie kosztów ogrzewania, więc wyjaśnię tu te 20 000 kWh.
Ta ilość energii została wybrana na podstawie doświadczeń użytkowników pieców na ekogroszek - w praktyce oznacza to spalenie 3 ton najlepszego ekogroszku (Pieklorz 29 MJ) rocznie na ogrzanie domu i CWU.
Przy dobrym piecu jest to osiągalne przy "standardowo" wybudowanym domu np. takim:
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m410794850837b

czyli ok. 150 m2 (podniesiona ścianka kolankowa) - pow. podłóg 185 m2, ocieplenie grubsze niż w projekcie + rekuperator z GWC, brak balkonów i 4 z 6 okien dachowych.

Dodam tylko, że od Września do dzisiaj spaliłem 2 800 kg ekogroszku (poprawiłem kilka rzeczy, więc mam nadzieję, że osiągnę wynik 3 tony rocznie w kolejnym roku) 

Nie znam nikogo kto jest w stanie 3 tonami ekogroszku ogrzać dom o większej powierzchni wybudowany "standardowo".

----------


## QBELEK

Pytanie do posiadaczy legalettu.

Kto wam robił badanie gruntu i co takie opracowanie powinno zawierać ? 
Czy wystarczy badanie w miejscu posadowienia budynku ?

pozdr

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Qbelek
Badanie robił mi znajomy geolog, określił rodzaj gruntu w celu konsultacji z Legalett.
Moim zdaniem wystarczy w miejscu posadowienia.
Jak nie jesteś pewien dopytaj u źródła - w Gdańsku.   :big grin:

----------


## wietrzny

> Czy ktoś z forumowiczów używa gazu proban/propan-butan z butli przydomowej do zasilenia legalettu? Ostatnio chodzi mi po glowie taka opcja, szukam za i przeciw. Będę wdzięczny za opinie użytkowników.
> 
> 
> Adam


Ja tak właśnie jadę całą zimę.Założyłem sobie partyzantkę w postaci 4 zmostkowanych butli 30 kg (każda).System się sprawdza.Chętnie się podzielę doświadczeniami. Będę tak ciągnął do czasu podłączenia do sieci.

----------


## wietrzny

> Pytanie do posiadaczy legalettu.
> 
> Kto wam robił badanie gruntu i co takie opracowanie powinno zawierać ? 
> Czy wystarczy badanie w miejscu posadowienia budynku ?
> 
> pozdr


Wystarczy ,że geologowi pokażesz projekt zagospodarowania działki, zrobi odwierty w dwóch narożnikach.Polecam Pana Szyłańskiego.Spoko gość , niedrogi i solidny ... zresztą pracuje dla LEgalettu.

Dla mnie pod L. robił właśnie on

----------


## Browar

> Pytanie do posiadaczy legalettu.
> 
> Kto wam robił badanie gruntu i co takie opracowanie powinno zawierać ? 
> Czy wystarczy badanie w miejscu posadowienia budynku ?
> 
> pozdr


Robi się zwykle 3-4 odwierty w miejscu posadowienia budynku w celu określenia rodzaju gruntu, jego nośności i poziomu wód gruntowych. 

Raport powinien zawierać wstęp  - adres, dane inwestora i opis terenu, metodę przeprowadzenia badania wraz z mapką rozmieszczenia odwiertów, opis warstw gruntu, zagęszczenie nośność, głębokość lustra wód... i wnioski końcowe z proponowanym sposobem posadowienia budynku.

to tak w skrócie


Browar

----------


## tomek131

> Napisał lakusz
> 
> tomku jak jesteś taki sumienny to podaj jeszcze koszty inwestycyjne przy poszczególnych rodzajach ogrzewania
> 
> Poza tym 20 000kWh to przy standardowo wybudowanym domu daje jakieś ponad 250m2 pu domu - to chyba trochę spory dom!
> 
> 
> Tomek zacytował moje porównanie kosztów ogrzewania, więc wyjaśnię tu te 20 000 kWh.
> Ta ilość energii została wybrana na podstawie doświadczeń użytkowników pieców na ekogroszek - w praktyce oznacza to spalenie 3 ton najlepszego ekogroszku (Pieklorz 29 MJ) rocznie na ogrzanie domu i CWU.
> ...


Czyli gdyby taki standardowy dom (nie dońca standardowy bo-grubsze ocieplenie niż w projekcie i wentyl.mech. z reku i GWC !!!) ogrzał Legalett to 20.000Kwh zapotrzebowania razy 0.35 niech będzie tylko tania druga taryfa!! to jest....7000zł.No minus woda,bo pisałeś ,że to zapotrzebowanie z wodą więc samo ogrzewanie to z 5000zł.
To jak wy za 2tys grzejecie tym Legalett Piotrze w domu z cieniutką 15cm praefą i cieniutkim 12cm styro i bez WM z Reku i bez GWC to ja już chyba nigdy nie pojmę.......

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomek131, który jest zaczepny jak granat, w stosunku rzecz jasna do mnie, napisał:
_To jak wy za 2tys grzejecie tym Legalett Piotrze w domu z cieniutką 15cm praefą i cieniutkim 12cm styro i bez WM z Reku i bez GWC to ja już chyba nigdy nie pojmę......._
Wreszcie do Ciebie dotarło to, co już wszyscy dawno wiedzą. 
Oj, nie pojmiesz brachu, nie pojmiesz... wygląda na to, że  u Ciebie z tym pojmowaniem bardziej "cieniutko" niż u mnie z litymi ścianami z keramzytu i styropianem.   :Lol:

----------


## tomek131

Chyba tak  :cry:  
A o Tobie napisałem bo Ty jedyny masz takie rachunki,Katarzyna która ma Legalett pisze ,że ją zżera...

----------


## Piotr O.

Tere fere Tomeczku, Ciebie zżera, a nie Katarzynę o czym także tu wszyscy wiedzą, bo czytać umieją ze zrozumieniem listy Katarzyny (nie ta powierzchnia, nie ten dom, brak planowanych wykończeń...). Tylko Ty masz z tym problem i jak troll w kółko pleciesz te same banialuki. A że ostatnio na forum mało kto pisze i atmosfera raczej mało pogodna, to pozwalam sobie pożartować z Twojego pisania głupot. Miej się zdrowo i nie idź w ślady Martyny...  :sad:

----------


## QBELEK

A jaki był koszt usługi badawczej geologa dla waszych inwestycji jednorodzinnych (3-4 odwierty)?

----------


## Piotr O.

Ceny za takie usługi były tu podawane jakiś czas temu. Przejrzyj ostatnie 50 stron to znajdziesz -  :big grin:  żartuję - ostatnie 20 (byłoby mniej gdyby nie trolle  :cry:  ). Z tego co pamiętam to w granicach od 500 - 800 zł (pomijam usługę taką jak u mnie - sąsiad za czekoladę lub flaszkę  :smile:  ).
Powodzenia

----------


## Piotr O.

W dzisiejszym numerze Rzeczpospolitej w dodatku budowlanym jest bardzo ciekawy artykuł o Legalett. Między innymi wypowiedzi użytkowników.
Polecam lekturze.  Pogodnego dnia  :smile:

----------


## SUSPENSER

JA tam wolę forum, bo z użytkownikami z Rzeczypospolitej trudno dyskutować  :wink:

----------


## tomek131

Piotruś zapodaj jakiergoś linka bo nie mogę znależść.To tak wysoko już L się reklamuje?

----------


## tomek131

Cytat z innego wątku:
"Ja mam projektanta i kierownika w jednej osobie on się nie chce zgodzić na płyte fundamętową tłumaczy że styropian nie wytrzyma że myszy go zjedzą"
Chyba taki sam troll jak ja ten projektant

----------


## Piotr O.

No, no , no jakie tu ciekawe wiosenne sprzątanie. Trzeba będzie "prawo jazdy forum Muratora" zrobić, by się tu nauczyć poruszać.  :Smile:  
Dobrze, po wielu latach pora na zmiany.
Wiadomość o artykule w "Rzeczpospolitej" była 1 kwietnia. Kto się nabrał i kupił, to jego kasa.  :Smile: 

A teraz na poważniej, poświątecznie - jak u Was z grzaniem?
U nas od kilku dni znów małe grzanie - Legalett włącza się nocą w niektórych pokojach w celu dogrzania. 
Sezon, tak jak kiedyś pisałem, a niektórzy przeczyli, trwa nie do marca tylko do kwietnia.
Ogólnie pogoda jest wiosna, senna, za oknem deszczyk, temp. w nocy w okolicach 0 st., a w dzień powyżej 10 st. C.
"Byle do lata" ...  :big grin:

----------


## tomek131

Mój ulubiony wątek zamiera.Było tak dobrze w tą srogą zimę ,że nikt nie pisze ,czy tak żle że szkoda pisać?
A czy ktoś myślał ,aby podłaczyć do Legalett pompę ciepła ,ale powietrze-woda - dobrą jakąś np Zubadana albo Daikin Altherma itp (chodzi o możliwie wysoki COP w niskiej temp zewnętrznej)?
Bo jeśli ktoś boi się grzania prądem to myślę ,że zamiast kopać i podłanczać gaz i płacić potem opłaty stałe mógłby zastosować taką pompę (postawi sobie pudełko bez kopania,odwiertów itp)-koszt pewnie z 20tys,ale przyłącz gazu i piec gazowy i też kosztują ,że o opłatach stałych nie wspomnę

----------


## Bartosz32

HEj Tomku. Ja myślałem nad podłączeniem do Legalettu pompy powietrze-woda, ale nagrzewnice w Legalecie potrzebują coś ok 50-55 st.c, więc cop pompy będzie słaby a sprężarka będzie wysilona. Można to inaczej rozwiązać. A co do gazu to mam takie same zdanie, pozatym gaz jest niepewnym źródłem ciepła.

----------


## tomek131

Czyli kolejna ściema cudownego patentu pt.Legalett?Wszystko można podłączyć i prąd i gaz i węgiel i pompę ciepła-tak piszą przecież wielkimi literami w każdej reklamówce.
No tak,nie da się tylko parasola w d... rozłożyć,poza tym można wszystko- pytanie jakim kosztem i jak to będzie działać ,ale można....

----------


## SUSPENSER

> Mój ulubiony wątek zamiera.Było tak dobrze w tą srogą zimę ,że nikt nie pisze ,czy tak żle że szkoda pisać?


Ja myślę, że całe forum zamiera po tej niechcianej rewolucji.
Korzystanie z forum jest dużo trudniejsze niż kiedyś.

Myślę, że albo uporządkują ten bałagan, albo wielu przeniesie się do forum konkurencyjnego.

Czy wiecie, że Galmet zaczyna produkować pompy ciepła  ?

link: http://www.galmet.com.pl/cms/php/str...i=14&id_men=40

Gdy więcej polskich firm wejdzie w ten asortyment wtedy ceny spadną  :Smile:

----------


## boruta1

> Ja myślę, że całe forum zamiera po tej niechcianej rewolucji.
> Korzystanie z forum jest dużo trudniejsze niż kiedyś.
> 
> Myślę, że albo uporządkują ten bałagan, albo wielu przeniesie się do forum konkurencyjnego.
> 
> Czy wiecie, że Galmet zaczyna produkować pompy ciepła  ?
> 
> link: http://www.galmet.com.pl/cms/php/str...i=14&id_men=40
> 
> Gdy więcej polskich firm wejdzie w ten asortyment wtedy ceny spadną



Potwierdzam, dawno nie wchodziłem na forum i potrzebowałem trochę czasu żeby się zorientować jak dotrzeć do ulubionych wątków.

Ja mam legalett i własnie wykańczam dom. Nie mogę jeszcze dzielić się informacją na temat tego jak grzeje ale jak już coś będę wiedział to z pewnością cos napiszę tutaj o ile jeszcze wątek będzie działał

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam

Czy u Was także nowe forum kiepsko współpracuje z przeglądarką Mozilla Firefox?

Mamy 24 kwietnia, a u mnie Legalett nadal włącza się w nocy. 
Czy to już ostatnie przymrozki nocne czy też jeszcze w maju będziemy grzali?

PS tomku131 jak zwykle bajdurzysz banialuki swoim wpisem na temat braku możliwości współpracy L. z pompą ciepła. Znów masz problem z czytaniem?
Zaledwie na poprzedniej stronie "Piranie" opisał swoje bardzo ekonomiczne doświadczenia z takim połączeniem (18-03-2010 08:16).

----------


## QBELEK

Stoję drodzy legaletowcy przed dylematem zastosowania czy też nie, wymiennika kominkowego. Powierzchnia parteru w naszym projekcie wynosi ok. 47 m2 w dodatku będzie to przestrzeń w większej części otwarta (kuchnia+salon+ hol ze schodami). Wydzielona będzie jedynie łazienka i wiatrołap. Kominek będzie w obudowie ciepłej akumulacyjnej. Czy jest sens komplikowania systemu wymiennikiem wraz z drenażem kieszeni? Z drugiej strony może jednak rozkład temperatury w pomieszczeniach grzanych podłogą będzie lepszy niż jedynie masą akumulacyjną kominka z jednego punktu i przez to gra jest warta świeczki?

Zamieszczam link do rzutu parteru w którym pokój i pomieszczenie gospodarcze będą przeznaczone na powiększenie odpowiednio salonu i kuchni http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z71/rzuty.html

pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek131

O jakich banialukach piszesz naganiaczu Legalett?Ja zadałem pytanie!Po uzyskaniu odpowiedzi napisałem co myślę. W innym wątku powiedzieli ,że musi być min 55stopni temp zasilania i pompa nie poradzi, będzie chodziła non -stop i na niskim COP.Tutaj to potwierdzono.Na poprzedniej stronie również pisano ,że nie bardzo się nadaje pompa pod Legalett ze względu na właśnie temp zasilania.Owszem , wszystko można ,ale bezwładność systemu przez niższą temp zasilania będzie jeszcze większa,pompa się zajedzie,COP spadnie-ale da się.
O czym chcesz mi powiedzieć?Znowu o wpisie gościa z jednym postem na forum i od razu ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy post jaki to L dobry a z pompą ciepła jeszcze lepszy? (zaraz po postach innych użytkowników ,że L się za bardzo do pompy nie nadaje).Co ty idiotów masz przed sobą?Skończ już bo krew mnie na te idiotyzmy zalewa.

To oczywiście do Piotra.O było

----------


## Bartosz32

Szkoda komplikować z wymiennikiem kominkowym. Osobiście uważam, że nic nie daje, a jak daje to bardzo mało. Wcześniej podawałem cytat prawdziewgo zduna, który wypowiedział się na temat wymienników do Legalettu. 
Jeżeli kominek będzie w centrum, a tak wygląda, to ciepło ładnie się rozejdzie. Proponuję dodatkowo założyć rekuperację. Możesz napisać, jaki kominek chcesz zastosować i z jakim systemem akumulującym?
Piotrze O. Tomek 131 ma rację. To już lepiej gaz wpiąć do Legalettu niż pompę, chociaż z gazem też są problemy. A z resztą, cokolwiek  wpinając doLegalettu to po prostu się nie opłaca. Koszt Legaletu+Pompa Ciepła,hahaha

----------


## piotr.nowy

*QBELEK* Ja bym nie podpinał kominka. Jeśli ma być kominek akumulujący i centralnie usytuowany, powierzchnia pomieszczeń nie za wielka i raczej otwarta to wg mnie nie ma sensu łączenie obu źródeł ciepła. Szkoda kasy.

----------


## tomek131

Bartosz,myślałem o dobrej (np zubadan)pompie ciepła powietrze-woda.Jej koszt byłby nie wiele wyższy niż koszt przyłacza gazu+pieca

----------


## boruta1

> Szkoda komplikować z wymiennikiem kominkowym. Osobiście uważam, że nic nie daje, a jak daje to bardzo mało. Wcześniej podawałem cytat prawdziewgo zduna, który wypowiedział się na temat wymienników do Legalettu. 
> Jeżeli kominek będzie w centrum, a tak wygląda, to ciepło ładnie się rozejdzie. Proponuję dodatkowo założyć rekuperację. Możesz napisać, jaki kominek chcesz zastosować i z jakim systemem akumulującym?
> Piotrze O. Tomek 131 ma rację. To już lepiej gaz wpiąć do Legalettu niż pompę, chociaż z gazem też są problemy. A z resztą, cokolwiek  wpinając doLegalettu to po prostu się nie opłaca. Koszt Legaletu+Pompa Ciepła,hahaha


Ja się zdecydowalem na wymienniki, choć faktycznie nie mogę się podzielić jeszcze doświadczeniami. Wiem, że legalett ma nowe rozwiązanie (wymaga 50cm ponad kominkiem prostej rury).

----------


## Bartosz32

Zubadan jest drogi i nie wiem czy jest taki super. Kosztuje dwa razy tyle, co inne pompy powietrze-woda. Rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem i przyznał, że wydajność do -15 jest niezmienna, ale pobór energii rośnie. Montowanie jakiejkolwiek pompy ciepła do wymienników wodnych, które muszą pracować w temperaturze 55 st. C jest bez sensu. Wiem o czym myślisz,  jak chcesz pogadać to dawaj na priv.

----------


## tomek131

No właśnie Bartoszu wszyscy mówią ,że bez sensu.Szkoda.
Przy okazji -po paru latach istnienia wątku okazało się ,że Legalett do pompy ciepła się nie nadaje. Do gazu też średnio

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Myślę QBELEK, że warto tylko wtedy jeśli nie będzie Ci przeszkadzał szum z kominka, który jest następstwem współpracy wymiennika ciepła z L.  Szum jest mniejszy w zależności od tego z jakiego materiału wykonasz kominek. Jestem po pierwszej zimie z wymiennikiem i  niestety przy moim tanim kominku (komora zwykła z płyt k-g) i duże 4 kratki szumi. Zrobiłem zamianę z rur Spiro na wymiennik dla oszczędności zużycia energii elektrycznej (odzysk ciepła z czopucha rzędu 2kW). Jeśli te oszczędności będą wyraźne, to napiszę, że warto zaakceptować ten szum.
Wiem, że w laboratorium Legalett robią badania pomiarowe z nowym wymiennikiem, więc przed podjęciem decyzji proponuję kontakt z inż. Wojciechem Naruckim.

PS Rezygnujesz z pom. gospodarczego na rzecz powiększenia kuchni. A co ze spiżarnią? Ja mam taki sam układ i zamiast tegoż pomieszczenia spiżarnię. Polecam taką zmianę. Może pół/pół: zmniejsz pom. gospodarcze robiąc z niego spiżarnie i powiększając trochę kuchnię.

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomaszu, folklor na forum czasem jest wskazany, więc odpowiem ku wesołości.  :Smile: 
Znów wyszła na jaw Twoja niewierność. Nie uwierzyłeś  w to, co tak dokładnie opisał  Piranie (szczegółowe dane liczbowe z dwóch lat o wykorzystaniu pompy ciepła i elektrycznego L.) i aż się zagotowałeś emocjonalnie.  ::-(:  Szkoda, że nie skupiłeś się na merytoryce wpisu, a tylko na swoich epitetach i tradycyjnie w Twoim wykonaniu ogólnikach rzekomo niemożliwego wykorzystania pompy i  powszechnie krytykowanego przez Ciebie L.:
"Czyli kolejna ściema cudownego patentu pt.Legalett? (…) No tak, nie da się tylko parasola w d..."  ::-(: 
A feeeee.
Rozbawiony tym wpisem pozwoliłem sobie na te banialuki odpowiedzieć. Odpowiedziałem konkretnie podając niedawny wpis na ten temat. Jak czytam Twoją uwagę zwrócił przede wszystkim fakt, że był to pierwszy wpis Piranie na forum, więc Ty takiemu nie wierzysz. Cóż, jeśli to jest dla Ciebie najważniejsze kryterium, a nie fakt energooszczędnego domu, to nic się nie zmieniło w Twoim rozumowaniu od dwóch lat.
Piranie na koniec zaprasza do komentarzy Jego wpisów. Napisz do Niego – nie lękaj się niewierny Tomaszu – już jest po Wielkanocy, po zmartwychwstaniu - możesz przyjechać, dotknąć, włożyć rękę...  :Smile:   - zobaczyć nie tylko mój dom, ale i Piranie (bo blisko). Kolejny raz zapraszam Ciebie.
Piranie w podpisie używa mądrej myśli, która dobrze podsumowuje Twoje błędne domysły: "Każda prawda ma dwie strony: moją potwierdzoną i twoją domyślną."
Idąc za Twoją sugestią o idiotach (to nie ja o nich pisałem tylko Ty) dodam parafrazę znanej reklamy: Legalett - nie dla idiotów!  :Smile:   :big grin: 

PS Dom Piranie pod Łańcutem widziałem i potwierdzam opisane informacje, które mnie mile zaskoczyły. Też bym chciał mieć takie wyniki grzania.

----------


## tomek131

Jeszcze raz skopiuje co napisałem powyżej ,bo nawet odpowiadać mi się nie chce

Ja zadałem pytanie!Po uzyskaniu odpowiedzi napisałem co myślę. W innym wątku powiedzieli ,że musi być min 55stopni temp zasilania i pompa nie poradzi, będzie chodziła non -stop i na niskim COP.Tutaj to potwierdzono.Na poprzedniej stronie również pisano ,że nie bardzo się nadaje pompa pod Legalett ze względu na właśnie temp zasilania.Owszem , wszystko można ,ale bezwładność systemu przez niższą temp zasilania będzie jeszcze większa,pompa się zajedzie,COP spadnie-ale da się.

Odnieś się do faktów ,danych technicznych,fizyki jak chcesz odpowiadać a nie pisz mi co jakiś człowiek ,który pisze sobie coś na forum ma w domu.A ,że ktoś ,kto jest tu długi czas i ma jakąś historię na tym forum jest bardziej wiarygodny od człowieka,który po dyskusji ,że Legalett nie nadaję się pod pompę ciepła wyskoczył jak Filip z konopii i napisał jak to się dobrze nadaje jest naturalne.
Odnieś się do cytatu powyżej bo twoje naganiactwo zaczyna sięgać bruku.A ja bym bardzo chciał ,żeby Ci co piszą że L się nie nadaje pod pompę ciepła się mylili ,bo to może być dla mnie czynnik decydujący.Przekonaj mnie ,że jest inaczej.Bardzo proszę.Ale nie tym ,że ktoś o nicku piranie coś napisal na forum

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomaszu, mam na imię Piotr, a nie Filip choć i to imię jest ładne.  :Smile: 
Jak może zauważyłeś większość osób już na Twoje listy nie reaguje, bo nic one konkretnego nie wnoszą poza kopiowaniem stale tych samych, własnych banialuk i pewnie szkoda im czasu. 
Ja mam poczucie humoru i czas, więc Twój folklor jeszcze raz rozświetlę licząc na to, że w końcu pojmiesz.  :Smile: 
Zaproszenie do obejrzenia domów znów odrzuciłeś i jak zwykle nic konkretnego nie napisałeś poza cytowaniem własnego listu, w którym opierasz się na wypowiedziach  innych osób, bo nie są to Twoje doświadczenia. 
*Podważasz wiarygodność Piranie, a jak wygląda Twoja wiarygodność?*
Kiedy zamierzasz się budować, by na forum doświadczeń dzielić się własnymi, a nie powielać przeczytane wieści? 
Zgrabnie pominąłeś kilka niewygodnych, nie najlepiej świadczących o Tobie zdań z mojego listu i napisałeś: _Odnieś się do faktów,danych technicznych, fizyki jak chcesz odpowiadać…_
1. *Fakty*
Wyraźnie o faktach napisałem – faktem jest konkretny dom, który znam, wykorzystujący od dwóch lat połączenie Legalett i pompy ciepła, a *jest takich domów więcej* (na przykład w okolicy Gdańska).
2. *Dane techniczne są w liście na stronie 45 z datą: 18-03-2010 06:16*, zacytuje tylko fragment:
_domek wyposażyliśmy w wentylacje nawiewno – wywiewną z odzyskiem ciepła i pełnym sterowaniem elektronicznym (...),
pompę ciepła Thermogolve z bezpośrednim odparowaniem i wymiennikiem poziomym gruntowym  oraz instalację solarną tj. 30 rur próżniowych oraz 500 litrowy buforowy zbiornik ciepłej wody,
fundament Legalett z izolacją 2*10 cm styropianu pod spodem i metalowymi kanałami grzejnymi fi 100 oraz wymiennikiem kominkowym , pełne sterowanie elektroniczne temperatury i załączania pompki wodnej po spadku temperatury
ściany zewnętrzne Praefa to keramzytobeton 15cm +15 cm styropianu platinum ściana, 
dach 20 cm wełna samo rozprężna oraz 5 cm wełny w płatach kładzione w poprzek krokwi…_
3. *Fizyka*
Prawa fizyki mówią, że jak jest dom dobrze ocieplony, a teraz głównie takie się buduje, to podawana przez Ciebie i innych temp. 50-55 st. C nie jest konieczna. *Jak pokazują konkretne doświadczenia może być niższa. I to jest bardzo ważna i dobra wiadomość, którą można wykorzystać przy połączenie pompy ciepła i Legalett.*
4. *Koszty*
I na koniec jeszcze jeden ważny temat, który słusznie podają sceptycy połączenia L. i pompy ciepła – *koszt takiego rozwiązania*. Faktem jest, że nie jest to tanie (kiedy budowałem w 2003 r. było jeszcze droższe, więc nie mam). Jeśli jednak kogoś na to stać i chce dzięki temu mieć takie koszty ogrzewania, jak podane niżej, to jego wybór:
_Okres od 01.01.2009 do 31.12.2009 gdzie zużyliśmy 2547 kWh w taryfie dziennej
i 3836 kWh w taryfie nocnej za kwotę 2184,21 PLN, co daje nam 365 dni przy średniej dziennej 5,98 PLN za pierwszy pełny rok użytkowania z malutkim dzieciątkiem które generowało dodatkowe koszty prania i kąpieli  (uważam że nie jest źle)._
Podsumowując: buduj się Tomaszu i opisz swoje doświadczenia zanim kolejny raz będziesz podawał się za znawcę czegoś, czego mimo dwóch lat pisania tu na forum, nadal NIE ZNASZ.

----------


## tomek131

Kilka osób na tym i innych wątkach uważa ,że konieczność temp. 55 stopni w instalacji Legalett uniemożliwia ekonomiczne i właściwe używanie pompy ciepła

Jedna osoba ,z jednym postem po paru opiniach,że L nie nadaję się do EKONOMICZNEGO zastosowania pompy ciepła napisała ,że u niej jest ok.Dla mnie to za mało

Zadałem tylko pytanie,otrzymałem w tym i innych wątkach odpowiedż,że nie bardzo da się używać właściwie pompy ciepła z Legalett gdzie tu jest folklor?

A może folklor to pisanie przez Legalett ,że da się wszystko podłączyć ,gdzie nawet z gazem występują problemy?

Nie cieszę się ,że Legalett prawdopodobnie do współpracy z pompą ciepła się nie nadaje  , bo nadal rozważam Legalett i problem z podłączeniem do niego pompy ciepła może w tych rozważaniach mieć decydujące znaczenie.

NAJWAŻNIEJSZE:
Może wiesz jak będzie pracowała pompa ciepła powietrze woda z Legalett ,który wymaga 55stopni w instalacji,jak to wpłynie na żywotność pompy,długość jej pracy,bezwładność systemu i COP pompy??

----------


## QBELEK

Legalett oferuje dwa rodzaje wymiennika:
1. Wymiennik jotul - powietrze z systemu przepływa w radiatorze który nakłada sie na rurę dymową
2. Wymiennik legalett - zamiast rury dymowej 

Oczywistym jest że wybrałbym to drugie rozwiązanie. 
Akustyka:
Do i z wymiennika powietrze przepływa przez elastyczne spiro wysokotemperaturowe w otulinie z wełny mineralnej co ma tłumić akustycznie.
Cały wymiennik byłby w obudowie szamotowej bez kratek konwekcyjnych co  jest z pewnością jakąś barierą dźwiękową.

Zdun nie wiedząc o legalettcie proponował początkowo odzysk ciepła z dymu krążkami ortnera  + obudowa szamotowa - . Będąc na szkoleniu w austrii zgłębił temat wymiennika legalett  i ma pomysł na zastosowanie go w obudowie ciepłej z dodatkową masą akumulacyjną - szczegółów jeszcze nie zdradził. 
Ponieważ legalett będzie elektryczny wszelkie sposoby ograniczenia zużycia prądu są dla mnie pożądane a kominek jest medium, które lubię mając jednocześnie dostęp do taniego drewna.
W naszym domku będzie wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją.

Rozumiem że gdyby pomieszczenia dogrzewane byłby obudową ciepłą kominka termostaty nie będą załączać agregatów legalettu i wówczas podłoga będzie zimna?

Piotrze obecnie mamy spiżarnię i jest tam ciągle rupieciarnia ( weków nie robimy ) tym bardziej że można zamknąć drzwi żeby nikt nie widział - takie zamiatanie pod dywan. Pomieszczenie gospodarcze planuję przy garażu wolnostojącym.  Kosztem P.G. będzie większa kuchnia i pojemniejsze "komandory" od strony wiatrołapu.

----------


## tomek131

PiotrzeO, ponawiam pytanie z poprzedniego postu:

Może wiesz jak będzie pracowała pompa ciepła powietrze woda z Legalett ,który wymaga 55stopni w instalacji,jak to wpłynie na żywotność pompy,długość jej pracy,bezwładność systemu i COP pompy??

----------


## HenoK

> Może wiesz jak będzie pracowała pompa ciepła powietrze woda z Legalett ,który wymaga 55stopni w instalacji,jak to wpłynie na żywotność pompy,długość jej pracy,bezwładność systemu i COP pompy??


Takie podejście można porównać do wyważania otwartych drzwi. 
Niestety wynika ono z polityki prowadzonej Legalett Polska.
W innych krajach bez problemu oferują oprócz powietrznego systemu ogrzewania płyty grzewczej także ogrzewanie wodne lub kablami elektrycznymi :
http://legalett.rakentaja.fi/index.a...kelit/idea.htm

Wodne ogrzewanie, oczywiście prawidłowo zaprojektowane i wykonane, charakteryzuje się znacznie niższą temperaturą czynnika grzewczego i bez problemu współpracuje z pompami ciepła powietrze-woda, czy glikol-woda, a także ze wszystkimi rodzajami kotłów. czy nawet z kolektorami słonecznymi.

----------


## HenoK

Na tej samej stronie jest także dostępny film, na którym (miedzy 2:50 i 3:10) jest pokazany montaż wodnego ogrzewania :
http://www.rakentaja.fi/suorakanava/video.asp?id=135

----------


## tomek131

Dzięki HenoK.
Czyli:
Legalett oparty o wodę w rurkach plus pompa powietrze/woda ok
Legalett oparty o powietrze w rurkach plus pompa powietrze/woda nie ok?(jeśli nie ok ,to dlaczego???Wysilenie pompy,niski COP,jeszcze większa bezwładność?)
Dobrze rozumiem?
Na marginesie- woda pod 20cm betonu to wiesz....trochę bym się obawiał.Ale może się mylę

----------


## HenoK

> Dzięki HenoK.
> Legalett oparty o powietrze w rurkach plus pompa powietrze/woda nie ok?(jeśli nie ok ,to dlaczego???Wysilenie pompy,niski COP,jeszcze większa bezwładność?)


Zakładając, że w rurkach umieszczonych w podłodze spadek temperatury będzie równy 5K, to dla dostarczenia 1kWh energii trzeba przez rurki przepompować ~590m3 powietrza albo 0,17m3 wody. Pompa ciepła ciepło do wody może dostarczyć bardzo efektywnie (przy małych spadkach temperatur) np. poprzez wymiennik płytowy. Aby to samo wykonać w przypadku powietrza konieczny jest wymiennik o znacznych gabarytach. Pół biedy, jeżeli jest to skraplacz pompy ciepła, gdzie powietrze jest podgrzewane bezpośrednio. Zazwyczaj jednak wymiana ciepła jest dokonywana dwustopniowo: najpierw podgrzewana jest woda, a następnie w nagrzewnicy wodnej podgrzewane jest powietrze.

Rozwiązaniem byłoby zastosowanie specjalizowanej pompy ciepła powietrze-powietrze (tak jak w klimatyzatorze z funkcja grzewczą) lub glikol-powietrze. Taka pompa ciepła mogłaby mieć niezłą sprawność, jeśli byłaby dostosowana do takich warunków pracy.

----------


## tomek131

HenoK ,mówiąc wprost ,Legalett na powietrze w klasycznym standardowym wykonaniu Legalett, Twoim zdaniem do pompy ciepła powietrze/woda się nie nadaje,czy tak?
Albo inaczej mówiąc, mam L na prąd ,decyduje się założyć pompę ciepła powietrze/woda .Wymieniam wymienniki na wodne podłanczam pompę ciepła powietrze/woda i co się dzieje?Pompa napierdziela,jest wysilona,COP jest niski , bezwładność (i tak wysoka)robi się jeszcze wyższa?

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK ,mówiąc wprost ,Legalett na powietrze w klasycznym standardowym wykonaniu Legalett, Twoim zdaniem do pompy ciepła powietrze/woda się nie nadaje,czy tak?
> Albo inaczej mówiąc, mam L na prąd ,decyduje się założyć pompę ciepła powietrze/woda .Wymieniam wymienniki na wodne podłanczam pompę ciepła powietrze/woda i co się dzieje?Pompa napierdziela,jest wysilona,COP jest niski , bezwładność (i tak wysoka)robi się jeszcze wyższa?


Zobacz jakiej wielkości masz wymiennik ciepła woda-powietrze w agregatach Legalett. Przy tej wielkości wymienniku aby dostarczyć moc potrzebna do ogrzania domu konieczne są odpowiednio wysokie temperatury. 
http://www.legalett.com.pl/?P=agregaty%20Spiro&SP=wodne
http://www.legalett.com.pl/?P=agrega...0&SP=wodne_p50
Piszą o temperaturze na wejściu  45°-75° C. 
Ta dolna granica jest jeszcze dla pompy ciepła do przyjęcia. Górną granicę osiągają tylko nieliczne pompy ciepła o specjalnej konstrukcji.
Jeśli nawet takie temperatury są w pompach ciepła do osiągnięcia, to radykalnie spada przy tym COP.
Praca w tak wysokich temperaturach nie jest też obojętna dla żywotności sprężarki.

Tak jak pisałem wyjściem byłby agregat o zupełnie innej konstrukcji. 
Zamiast wymiennika woda-powietrze musiałby być wstawiony skraplacz pompy ciepła.
W ten sposób można by pominąć pośrednią wymianę ciepła poprzez wodę. Spadłaby temperatura jaką musi wytworzyć PCi.
Jest jednak minus takiego rozwiązania. O ile do wymiennika woda-powietrze można bez problemu podłączyć dodatkowe źródło ciepła w postaci chociażby grzałki elektrycznej, to przy agregacie opartym o skraplacz PCi całość ciepła musiałaby pochodzić z pompy ciepła. Ten warunek trudno byłoby zapewnić w przypadku pomp ciepła z dolnym źródłem opartym o powietrze (trzeba się liczyć z mniejszą wydajnością i przerwami w dostawie ciepła podczas najniższych temperatur zewnętrznych).
Ale już PCi pobierające ciepło z gruntu powinny sobie z tym poradzić (glikolowe lub z bezpośrednim parowaniem).

Być może są już gotowe rozwiązania tego problemu opracowane przez Legalett. 
Jeżeli nie, to myślę, że prędzej czy później znajdzie się producent PCi, który wykorzysta tę niszę rynkową.
Problem dotyczy już zainstalowanych systemów Legalett z ogrzewaniem powietrznym. 
W dopiero planowanych płytach Legalett lepszym i tańszym rozwiązaniem jest wodne ogrzewanie.

----------


## tomek131

Dziękuję HenoK.I żeby było jasne -zapytałem o to nie po to by udowodnić znowu pisanie głupot piewcy i orędownikowi systemu Legalett czyli Piotrowi O.Jego nawet o to nie pytałem,bo nie widziałem sensu - sam odpowiedział ,że Legalett oczywiście super się nadaje do pomp ciepła ,a ja pytałem dlatego ,że w innym wątku ktoś napisał ,że się nie nadaje z dokładnie tych powodów które opisał HenoK.Byłem ciekaw innej opinii (najlepiej fachowca) czy rzeczywiście tak jest , i jeszcze raz dziekuję Henokowi ,że poświęcił swój czas by wyjaśnić.Smuci mnie to ,bo radykalnie obniża moją chęć do Legalett.
Nawiasem mówiąc w innych wątkach sam  polecałem Legalett jako alternatywę na zasadzie- nie chcesz węgla i nie masz gazu spróbuj Legalett na prąd.Jak będzie bardzo drogo (bo np tak zdrożeje prąd)  ,zawsze możesz podpiąć pompę ciepła.Oczywiście przemyślaną i kupioną za rozsądne pieniądze.Czyli mogłem kogoś wprowadzić w błąd,ale Legalett tak chwalił się ,że wszystko można podpiąć,a pompę ciepla to już w ogóle,że nie pomyślałem ,że to może być nieprawda (czy półprawda ,bo podpiąc to można,wszystko można tylko jaki będzie efekt)
Refleksja ogólna mi się nasuwa taka ,że non-stop od rana do nocy trzeba się oglądać za siebie bo bez ustanku ktoś chce cię wydymać na każym polu ,w każdej możliwej dziedzinie.
p.s To przy okazji jak wygląda współpraca Legalett z gazem bo też ponoć są jakieś problemy-ktoś zna fachowo temat?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Przepraszam, że odpowiadam z opóźnieniem, ale po zmianie forum nie docierają do mnie na e-mail informacje o nowych wpisach.

Tomaszu, przykro mi, ale nie znam odpowiedzi na Twoje pytania. Tak jak wcześniej pisałem nie mam pompy ciepła i trudno mi dywagować z Tobą na temat, który jest tematem rzeką o czym świadczy  Twoja korespondencja z Henrykiem. 
Szkoda, że nie chcesz skorzystać z kontaktu z kimś, kto takie rozwiązanie ma. Cóż, Twój wybór. 
Znalazłem inną osobę, która mogałby Ci odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytania - jeśli zechcesz. Zadzwoń do sympatycznego Pana Tomasza K. z Jasła z firmy Thermogolv, która połączenie L i pomp ciepła stosuje. Pan Tomasz chętnie udzieli Ci potrzebnych informacji. Kilka podstawowych informacji znajdziesz tu: http://www.thermogolv.com/inwestycja.html

Czytając Wasze listy odnoszę wrażenie, że na próżno Henryk tak się rozpisuje dla Ciebie, bo Twoje wnioski końcowe są mało związane z tym o czym On pisze.
Rozmijacie się w intencjach, poruszanych kwestiach. Henryk pisze jako fachowiec o konkretnych rozwiązaniach technologicznych, a Ty piszesz kilka razy to samo - wyrażasz nie wprost  swoje główne oczekiwanie w stosunku do Niego i odnoszę wrażenie, że mało rozumiesz z tego, co napisał. 
Czego oczekujesz? Głównie aby czarno na białym napisał Ci, że pompa ciepła nie nadaje się do współpracy z Legalett. Miałbyś kolejny raz satysfakcję, tym razem powołując się na autorytet Henryka, aby stwierdzić, że  Legalett jest „be” i  ostatecznie podsumować:
_ …a ja pytałem dlatego ,że w innym wątku ktoś napisał ,że się nie nadaje z dokładnie tych powodów które opisał HenoK.(…) Refleksja ogólna mi się nasuwa taka ,że non-stop od rana do nocy trzeba się oglądać za siebie bo bez ustanku ktoś chce cię wydymać na każdym polu ,w każdej możliwej dziedzinie._
W powyższym cytacie niestety manipulujesz, bo Henryk nie napisał, że pompa ciepła i Legalett nie mogą ze sobą współpracować. Podobnie jak ja nie napisałem, że:  _ Legalett oczywiście super się nadaje do pomp ciepła._ 

Henryku
Na stronie Legalet Gdańsk jest błędnie podany zakres temperatur, na który się powołujesz: _ Piszą o temperaturze na wejściu 45°-75° C._   Rzeczywiście tak jest napisane, a ma być temp.  na wejściu 50 st. Jest to temperatura optymalna wykorzystywana przy wyliczeniach technicznych przy projektowaniu instalacji L. Informacji otrzymana z Legalett  mówi, że temp. dla współpracy L. i pompy może być niższa niż wspomniane 50 st. C. Potwierdza to 2 letnie doświadczenie Piranie i nie tylko Jego.
Jestem ciekawy Twojej opinii na temat konkretnych doświadczeń współpracy L i pompy Piranie na stronie 45.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Qbelek
Twoja korespondencja na priw nie dociera do mnie, bo po zmianie forum zmniejszono wielkość skrzynki i mam ją zapchaną. Przepraszam, nie mam teraz czasu na przeglądanie listów z 7 lat i kasowanie każdego z osobna, bo innego sposobu nie znalazłem.  ::-(:

----------


## tomek131

Chłopie Ty jesteś niesamowity.Zadałem pytanie najpierw gdzie indziej ,napisali ,że się nie nadaje z kilku względów.Zadałem je tutaj i HenoK zwyczajnie ,precyzyjnie i wprost odpowiedział cytuję:
"Jeśli nawet takie temperatury są w pompach ciepła do osiągnięcia, to radykalnie spada przy tym COP.
Praca w tak wysokich temperaturach nie jest też obojętna dla żywotności sprężarki"
Co tu się gdzie może rozmijać.Precyzyjna odpowiedż na dwa moje pytania.Brakuję tylko odpowiedzi na pytanie czy bezwładność systemu się zwiększy przez niższą temp.zasilania,ale na pewno bo to logiczne przecież.Tłumaczyłem ,że nie pytam po to by mieć jakąś satysfakcję bo w kilku innych wątkach (typu nie mam gazu ,nie chcę węgla)proponowałem Legalett np z pompą ciepła!!!! (opierając się na twierdzeniu firmy Legalett ,że jak najbardziej będzie ok).
Ja wszystko rozumiem ,ale zlituj się chłopie

----------


## HenoK

> Twoja korespondencja na priw nie dociera do mnie, bo po zmianie forum zmniejszono wielkość skrzynki i mam ją zapchaną. Przepraszam, nie mam teraz czasu na przeglądanie listów z 7 lat i kasowanie każdego z osobna, bo innego sposobu nie znalazłem.


Nie tylko Ty masz z tym problemy:
Oto przepis na rozwiązanie Twoich problemów :
- otwierasz swoją skrzynkę odbiorcza,
- zaznaczasz wszystkie wiadomości,
- otwierasz z menu *Wybrane wiadomości* 
Z tego menu możesz wybrać pobranie wszystkich zaznaczonych wiadomości w 3 różnych formatach : XML, CVS, TXT. Dla pewności możesz pobrać wiadomości we wszystkich tych formatach, a potem hurtem usunąć.
Od tej pory możesz cieszyć się "dziewiczą" skrzynką odbiorczą, a tak czy inaczej będziesz miał dostęp do swoich wiadomości offline  :smile: .

----------


## tomek131

To jakie w końcu te temp mają być dla Legalett.Bo PiotrO mówi ,że mylą się od lat (ha ha ha) i wcale nie musi być takiego zakresu temperatury a może być bez problemu mniej niż 50stopni.
A ile wtedy trza będzie grzać płytę ?Tydzień?Jak to będzie dogrzewać na takich temp zasilania zimą w minus 20?

----------


## tomek131

Ktoś na innym forum napisał:
Kablami .... Najrozsądniej, najtaniej, najlepiej i najczęściej. Najgorzej powietrzem - droga instalacja , bardzo nierówna temperatura płyty (powietrze szybko oddaje ciepło ) niemożność zrobienia regulacji w pokojach. W domach izolowanych zyski ze źródeł „pozagrzejnych” stanowią ogromny procent zapotrzebowania, system (automatyka pokojowa musi je uwzględniać) Płyta grzana powietrzem nie posiada automatyki w pokojach - powietrze to zdecydowanie najgorsze rozwiązanie. Są pokoje od południa, północy, może być kominek, TV (200W) komputer z peryferiami 300W… Legalett to płyta fundamentowa nie system ogrzewania . A ogrzewanie jej powietrzem… to doprawdy fatalny pomysł.
http://www.legalett.fi/legalett/Työvaiheet/
HenoK zaczął trochę dyskusji ale jakoś temat zamarł,może go odnowimy
p.s poprzedni post również aktualny,jeśli ktoś zechciałby odpowiedzieć

----------


## tomek131

To co wkleiłem na górze,jak chyba zdążyłem się zorientować napisał na innym forum człowiek o dość kontrowersyjnych dla wielu poglądach .Ale pytanie nadal pozostaje -ma rację czy nie

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomku przeczytaj proszę uważnie poniższy tekst (pogrubienia tekstu dokonałem mając na myśli Twoje zachowania).
Trollowanie (trolling) – *antyspołeczne zachowanie* charakterystyczne dla forów dyskusyjnych i innych miejsc w Internecie, w których prowadzi się dyskusje. Trollowanie *polega na zamierzonym wpływaniu na innych użytkowników w celu ich ośmieszenia lub obrażenia (czego następstwem jest wywołanie kłótni)*  poprzez wysyłanie napastliwych, kontrowersyjnych, często nieprawdziwych przekazów czy też poprzez stosowanie różnego typu zabiegów erystycznych. *Podstawą tego działania jest upublicznianie tego typu wiadomości jako przynęty, która doprowadzić mogłaby do wywołania dyskusji.*
*Trollowanie jest złamaniem jednej z podstawowych zasad netykiety. Jego efektem jest dezorganizacja danego miejsca w Internecie, w którym prowadzi się dyskusję i skupienie uwagi na trollującej osobie.*
Źródło: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trollowanie

Już kiedyś o tym pisaliśmy i starałeś się panować nad sobą. Powyższe Twoje listy niestety świadczą o tym, że znów masz z tym problem. Piszesz i odpisujesz sam na swoje listy zajmując miejsce na wątku forum, które poświęcone jest czemu innemu. Wklejasz wypowiedzi z innych forów po czym sam przyznajesz, że jest to dość kontrowersyjne... Nudzisz się, to zajrzyj do miejsca, w którym można sobie pisać o prawie wszystkim i o niczym - na większości forów jest Hyde-Park, a nie zajmuj miejsca tutaj.
Przemyśl to proszę.

----------


## perm

> ...
> .


Są też tacy którzy zamiast argumentów których im brak stosują oskarżenie o trollowanie. I tak twoja wiarygodność w tym temacie ze względu na związki z Legalettem i bardzo widoczne ich promowanie jest prawie zerowa. Nie potrzefisz wyjaśnić wątpliwości kolegi to może się nie odzywaj. No tak, ale nie za to ci płacą  :smile: .

----------


## tomek131

Szkoda słów.Nie mogę się nadziwić,że za pisanie pod podwójnymi nickami,ewidentny marketing na rzecz Legalett moderator nie wywalił jeszcze PiotraO

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Perm, rozumiem że zabawiasz się w adwokata Tomka131.  ::-(: 
Twój atak na mnie i obrona Tomka jest dla mnie niemiłym zaskoczeniem. Wyjaśnij mi proszę na jakiej podstawie tak uważasz, bo rzuciłeś tylko kilka ogólników.
Chciałbym wierzyć, że przeczytałeś wpisy Tomka, ale Twoja wypowiedź raczej temu przeczy. Gdybyś czytał, to zauważyłbyś, że od przynajmniej roku powtarza On podobne pytania, na które prawie nikt nie ma już ochoty i czasu odpowiadać. To jak przysłowiowy groch o ścianę. Teraz zaczął pisać nawet sam do siebie byleby tylko sprowokować kogoś do odpisania. I udało Mu się zachęcić Ciebie.

Tomek twierdzi, że jest zwolennikiem Legalettu, ale najbardziej zainteresowany jest wykazaniem jego rzekomych, licznych wad i do tego też zachęca innych z kiepskim skutkiem. To znamiona trollowania, a nie pisanie na temat w wątku o doświadczeniach, który intersuje tych, którzy tu szukają prawdziwych opinii o użytkowaniu Legalett.

Napisz proszę Perm o swoich doświadczeniach - jeśli je masz. (?)
Odpowiedz też konkretnie na moje pytania w związku z Twoim listem.
1. Jakich argumentów mi brak - wymień je konkretnie? 
2. Jakich watpliwości nie potrafię wyjaśnić? - też proszę o konkrety.
3. Kto i za co mi płaci ? - chętnie się dowiem - może mam jakieś tajne konto np. na Wyspach Kanaryjskich, o którym nie wiem.  :big grin: 

Tomaszu, przykro mi, że nadal powtarzasz bzdury na mój temat nie poparte żadnymi dowodami. To nazywa się oczernianie  i cechuje trolla:
*Trollowanie polega na zamierzonym wpływaniu na innych użytkowników w celu ich ośmieszenia lub obrażenia (czego następstwem jest wywołanie kłótni) poprzez wysyłanie napastliwych, kontrowersyjnych, często nieprawdziwych przekazów czy też poprzez stosowanie różnego typu zabiegów erystycznych.* I kogo należałoby usunąć z forum?
Tyle na ten temat. Szkoda miejsca i czasu na tłumaczenie oczywistych spraw.

----------


## tomek131

Naiszę chyba piąty raz to samo:
Zadałem pytanie(po raz pierwszy - gdzie tu powtarzanie w kółko tego samego) o współpracę Legalett z pompą ciepła.Zadałem je tu ,ponieważ gdzie indziej napisano mi ,że się nie nadaje,a tu jest najwięcej ludzi którzy coś o Legalett wiedzą.
Również tu uzyskałem odpowiedz ,że się nie nadaje z przyczyn które opisał np HenoK.
Ty nie potrafiłeś odpowiedzieć na moje pytanie  - jak zadziała pompa ciepła w związku z wysoką temp zasilania wymaganą przy Legalett
 (jak zachowa się COP,jak to może wpłynąć na żywotność pompy ciepła , jak zmieni się i tak bardzo duża bezwładność)
Powiedziałeś ,że wszystko super współpracuje bo gość z jednym postem napisał ,że tak jest nawiasem mówiąc, właśnie po postach ,że jest nie bardzo.Wybacz,ale chyba nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach na takiej podstawie nie podejmie decyzji
Zadałem też(ale to już póżniej) pytanie jak L współpracuje z piecem na gaz bo chyba były jakieś problemy z doborem właściwego pieca i nawet ,jak mnie pamięć nie myli miała je Katarzyna 
Wkleiłem zdanie na temat Legalett kogoś z innego forum.Złe zdanie,Ale przecież ,jeśli to co napisał jest nieprawdą można to tu napisać i uzasadnić.Chyba min po to są takie fora.Mało tego,przeglądając to inne forum zauważyłem ,że autor tego co wkleiłem miał inne (inny temat zupełnie)kontrowersyjne poglądy co napisałem i co chyba raczej na niekorzyść Legalett nie jest.
Tobie każde PYTANIE( podkreślam-pytanie) kojarzy się z atakiem na Legalett.Nie wolno pytać , trzeba mówić ,że jest super?Taka jest twoje definicja właściwej netykiety i braku trollowania?
Po prostu
1.napisz jak zachowa cie COP pompy ciepła,co będzie z jej żywotnością  oraz co będzie z bezwładnością systemu
2.Napisz jak Legalett współpracuje z piecem gazowym np jakie piece stosuje się do tego systemu ,jak działają
3.Obal złe zdanie człowieka o Legalett z postu ,który wkleiłem
p.s Jak pamiętasz moje wątpliwości co do Legalett zaczęły się od stosowania styropianu pod płytę.Takie wątpliwośći mają nawet konstruktorzy.A pisałeś przecież jakie to bzdurne idiotyczne pytania mam.A nikt nie wie co będzie za 30lat bo nikt styropianu spod płyty po 30latach nie wyciągał jeszcze.ALe oczywiście w/g ciebie na pewno nic się nie stanie a moje pytania to trollowanie,
Może Ty dostałeś domek za darmo ,ale ja ciężko na niego pracuje i nie mam zamiaru wydać miliona złotych nieodwracalnie na podstawie materiałów reklamowych Legalett i możesz sobie nazywać to trollowaniem

----------


## tomek131

Żeby już było bardzo precyzyjnie HenoK nie napisał ,że się nie nadaje tylko ,że COP pompy spadnie a żywotność pompy również,
Nie napisał ,co z bezwładnościa ale wiadomo ,że niższa temp zasilania (z pompy) tą bezwładność zwiększy.
Oczywiście PiotrzeO możesz twierdzić ,że to nie ważne ,że pompa wytrzyma dwa razy krócej a COP będzie połowę niższy niż powinien a bezwładność jeszcze wyższa niż jest ale podłączyć się da więc się nadaje

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomek131 napisał: _ i możesz sobie nazywać to trollowaniem_ 
Dziękuję i tej wersji będę się trzymał, bo na wszystkie Twoje pytania udzieliłem odpowiedzi (na ostatnie także Henryk). 
Twoje powtarzanie wkółko tego samego i dorzucanie niepewnych informacji jak choćby ta powyżej: _jak mnie pamięć nie myli miała je Katarzyna_  -  świadczy, że odpowiedzi czytasz wybiórczo wybierając to co Ci odpowiada.
Naiwnie liczyłem, że po zimie stan Twojej wiedzy jest lepszy, ale niestety nie i w związku z tym rezygnuję z dalszych prób tłumaczenia Ci czegokolwiek.

----------


## tomek131

No comments

----------


## perm

> ...


Tu akurat nie chodzi o Tomasza ale o twoją postawę. Jesteś jakoś z firmą Legalett związany co jest oczywiste patrząc na twpje wypowiedzi. Wątpliwości potencjalnych klientów należałoby rozstrzygać albo podając fakty które je rozwieją albo jeżeli takich nie ma przyznając że coś nie do końca jest doskonałe. Wskaż może proszę gdzie jest odpowiedź na wątpliwości Tomka bo ja takiej nie znalazłem. Też jestem potencjalnym klientem Legalettu i już widzę jak mogę zostać potraktowany. Teraz nazwą mnie trollem a jak już w Legalett zainwestuję i coś będzie nie tak to kim będę? Pieniaczem? Czepiającym się drobiazgów upierdliwym klientem? Może lepiej nie dociekać czy Legalett powietrzny dobrze współpracuje z PC i kupić płytę w innej firmie?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Perm
Trudno mi zrozumieć skąd masz takie negatywne skojarzenia i podejrzenia. Nadal piszesz ogólnie i nadal nie wiem co konkretnie masz na myśli.
Poza tym raz piszesz, że nie chodzi Ci o Tomka, a potem prosisz, abym wskazał Ci gdzie są odpowiedzi na Jego pytania. A czy przeczytałeś uważnie korespondencję  z Tomkiem w tym wątku forum - nie tylko moją?

* Z braku czasu poproszę, abyś to Ty najpierw odpowiedział konkretnie na moje pytania z poprzedniego listu (tylko 3 krótkie pytania), a potem napisał jakie konkretne zagadnienia dotyczące Legalett interesujące Ciebie*, a nie Tomka.

_Jesteś jakoś z firmą Legalett związany co jest oczywiste patrząc na twpje wypowiedzi._ 
Co jest dla Ciebie oczywiste i z czego wynika ta Twoja oczywistość? 
Jeśli chodzi o moje powiązania z Legalett nie są żadną tajemnicą i pisałem o tym tu już wielokrotnie w ciągu kilku lat - wystarczy poczytać. Znam tę firmę od momentu wybudowania mojego domu i na podstawie swoich 7 letnich doświadczeń staram się nimi dzielić z innymi. Można przyjechać do mnie, porozmawiać, zobaczyć dokumentację zdjęciową budowy, zapytać o naturalne liczne wątpliwości... Wielu z tego skorzystało. Tomek ponoć chciał i nawet znalazł się sponsor na taką wycieczkę dla Niego, ale wtedy Tomek się wycofał.
Zainteresowanym wysyłam artykuły, które napisałem do kilku wydawnictw (m.in. "Muratora") na temat budowy swojego domu. 
Wbrew Twoim przykrym dla mnie sugestiom dzielę się tym gratis, bo sam kiedyś takich rad potrzebowałem i od tego jest też to forum.

_Też jestem potencjalnym klientem Legalettu i już widzę jak mogę zostać potraktowany. Teraz nazwą mnie trollem a jak już w Legalett zainwestuję i coś będzie nie tak to kim będę? Pieniaczem?_ 
Przepraszam, a czy kontaktowałeś się z kimkolwiek z firmy Legalett? Czy ktoś Ciebie źle potraktował? Na jakiej podstawie masz takie wnioski? Uzywasz liczby mnogiej czyli nie chodzi tylko o mnie.   :Smile:  W tym wątko nikt Ciebie tak nie nazywał (w innym jak czytam o różne rzeczy Ciebie posądzano), a ja wyraziłem tylko kilka razy prośby, które pozostały bez odpowiedzi.  ::-(: 
Jeśli na podstawie mojej korespondencji z Tomkiem, to czy mam rozumieć, że interesuje Ciebie tylko naśladowanie Tomka na forum czy też konkretna budowa domu?

_Może lepiej nie dociekać czy Legalett powietrzny dobrze współpracuje z PC i kupić płytę w innej firmie?_
Może, a może popytać w wielu miejscach: zapytać u źródła w firmie Legalett, skontaktować się z Piranie, który ma takie rozwiązanie i działa ono skutecznie, zadzwonić do ww. firmy z Jasła, poczytać na innych forach... Wystarczy tylko chcieć, a nie snuć domysły, przytaczać ogólniki napisane przez innych.
Tomek nie mając argumentów milknie na jakiś czas lub zmienia temat, by ponownie za kilka miesięcy zacytować pytania, na które już otrzymał odpowiedź. 
Ostatnio trzyma się wypowiedzi Henryka, który nie odniósł się na razie do mojej prośby o opinie na temat listu Piranie.
Tomek bzdurnie podważa ten list. Piranie zbudował dom (w przeciwieństwie do Tomka), ma ciekawe dwuletnie doświadczenia, ale to wg Tomka nic nie jest warte, bo... nie napisał wielu listów na forum. Przyznasz Perm, że to "ciekawa" argumentacja przekreślająca doświadczenia innych i typowa dla definicji trolla.
Można dojść do wniosku, że należy na forum pisać dla samego pisania, by stać się dla jednych wiarygodnym, a dla innych na przykład trollem.  :Smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

> Nie tylko Ty masz z tym problemy:
> Oto przepis na rozwiązanie Twoich problemów :
> - otwierasz swoją skrzynkę odbiorcza,
> - zaznaczasz wszystkie wiadomości,
> - otwierasz z menu *Wybrane wiadomości* 
> Z tego menu możesz wybrać pobranie wszystkich zaznaczonych wiadomości w 3 różnych formatach : XML, CVS, TXT. Dla pewności możesz pobrać wiadomości we wszystkich tych formatach, a potem hurtem usunąć.
> Od tej pory możesz cieszyć się "dziewiczą" skrzynką odbiorczą, a tak czy inaczej będziesz miał dostęp do swoich wiadomości offline .


Dziękuję Henryku. Zmobilizowały mnie e-maile z Muratora, że piszą do mnie, a skrzynka prywatna odrzuca listy.
Przepraszam, że z braku czasu dopiero teraz wyczyściłem skrzynkę z korespondencji za lata 2003-2010.
Troszkę naszukałem się tego zwrotu "Wybrane wiadomości", aż znalazłem w końcu po przewinięciu strony w dół pod zaznaczonymi listami.
Można już do mnie pisać.  :Smile: 
PS Zapisałem jako plik txt w Word.

----------


## tomek131

Tomek ponoć chciał i nawet znalazł się sponsor na taką wycieczkę dla Niego, ale wtedy Tomek się wycofał.

Co???????????????????

A zresztą,szkoda gadać.Kończę dyskusję z PiotremO bo bez sensu wydłuża ona wątek i utrudnia potem innym czytanie.Ewnetualnie PiotO może w koncu odpwiedzieć na pytania które powyżej mu zadałem chyba po raz czwarty,w głupie słowne przepychanki już mi się nie chce bawić,więc będę pomijał je milczeniem

----------


## HenoK

> Ostatnio trzyma się wypowiedzi Henryka, który nie odniósł się na razie do mojej prośby o opinie na temat listu Piranie.


Prawdę mówiąc próbowałem znaleźć tą wypowiedź i mi się to nie udało. Zresztą ostatnio znalezienie czegokolwiek na FM jest bardzo trudne.
Jeżeli możesz, to podaj do niej link.

----------


## tomek131

Oto co napisal piranie 

Użytkuję Legalett od 18 miesięcy

    Witam Forumowiczów po raz pierwszy i chyba nie ostatni gdyż widzę że toczy się tutaj gorąca dyskusja.
    Zaglądnąłem na forum Muratora z czystej ciekawości (wcześniej śledziłem nowinki technologiczne będąc zagorzałym czytelnikiem i prenumeratorem gazety Budujemy Dom) i widzę że toczy się pewnego rodzaju wymiana doświadczeń na temat opłacalności budowy konkretnych systemów cieplnych w domach które zamieszkujemy. Więc pozwolę sobie przedstawić rozwiązania które zastosowałem w domku w którym obecnie od 15 miesięcy mieszka klasyczna polska rodzina tj. rodzice + 2 dzieci.
    Budowę domu planowaliśmy już w 2007 roku i tak też zadecydowaliśmy że powstanie on w technologii mało u nas stosowanej tj. Legalett oraz Praefa i całkowicie jesteśmy uzależnieni od energii elektrycznej gdyż CWU i ogrzewanie oraz gotowanie (kuchnie indukcyjna) zostało oparte na zasilaniu prądem elektrycznym (licznik dwu taryfowy, przyłącz 9 kWh i 32 A).
    Jest to dom Zorza po niewielkich zmianach układu ścian na poddaszu (podniesienie ścianek kolankowych oraz zrezygnowano z jednego pokoju na rzecz garderoby
    i powiększonego hollu)
    1. powierzchnia zabudowy - 117,95 m2
    2. kubatura pomieszczeń - 244,85 m2
    3. powierzchnia użytkowa - 146,18 m2 bez garażu
    domek wyposażyliśmy w wentylacje nawiewno – wywiewną z odzyskiem ciepła i pełnym sterowaniem elektronicznym – Rekuperatory.pl zamontowaną przez porządną firmę S.E. pana Tomka z Łańcuta,
    pompę ciepła Thermogolve z bezpośrednim odparowaniem i wymiennikiem poziomym gruntowym oraz instalację solarną tj. 30 rur próżniowych oraz 500 litrowy buforowy zbiornik ciepłej wody montowane przez solidną firmę z Jasła,
    fundament Legalett z izolacją 2*10 cm styropianu pod spodem i metalowymi kanałami grzejnymi fi 100 oraz wymiennikiem kominkowym, pełne sterowanie elektroniczne temperatury i załączania pompki wodnej po spadku temperatury
    ściany zewnętrzne Praefa to keramzytobeton 15cm +15 cm styropianu platinum ściana,
    dach 20 cm wełna samo rozprężna oraz 5 cm wełny w płatach kładzione w poprzek krokwi,

    rolety okienne aluminiowe z ociepleniem sterowane elektronicznie i zamykające się
    po zmroku.

    Parter - powierzchnia ogrzewana Legalettem to ok. 84 m2 przy 2 szt. wymienników wodnych IGV 4000W z czteroma termostatami;
    Poddasze – powierzchnia ogrzewana 97 m2 (5 małych grzejników pod oknami dachowymi + tradycyjna podłogówka ze sterowaniem Grandfosa).

    Temperatura ustawiona na sterownikach Legalettu na parterze: 210C i 220C w salonie gdzie najczęściej bawi się 18 miesięczna córeczka,
    Temperatura na poddaszu 200C aby lepiej się spało bo powyżej to było zbyt gorąco.

    A teraz czas na konkrety dotyczące zużycia prądu przez nasz domek:
    Okres od 04.09.2008 do 31.12.2008r. gdzie zużyliśmy 598 kWh w taryfie dziennej
    i 1101 kWh w taryfie nocnej za kwotę 572,60 PLN co daje nam 119 dni przy średniej dziennej 4,81 PLN i był to czas od założenia licznika do dnia wprowadzenia się całej rodziny czyli tzw. wykończeniówka z ogrzewaniem domu do 190C.

    Okres od 01.01.2009 do 31.12.2009 gdzie zużyliśmy 2547 kWh w taryfie dziennej
    i 3836 kWh w taryfie nocnej za kwotę 2184,21 PLN co daje nam 365 dni przy średniej dziennej 5,98 PLN za pierwszy pełny rok użytkowania z malutkim dzieciątkiem które generowało dodatkowe koszty prania i kąpieli (uważam że nie jest źle );

    Okres od 01.01.2010 do 14.03.2010r. gdzie zużyliśmy 743 kWh w taryfie dziennej
    i 1395 kWh w taryfie nocnej za kwotę 755,94 PLN co daje nam 73 dni przy średniej dziennej 10,35 PLN gdzie obecna zima daje często do wiwatu.

    Jednocześnie nadmieniam że sam kominek traktujemy jako rekreacyjną rozrywkę wieczorem i od momentu wprowadzenia się do domu to był on używany mniej niż 50 razy z tego w czasie lutowych mrozów przepalałem w nim 6 razy około 3-4 godziny co drugi lub 3 dzień (nie lubię pracować na etacie palacza) a poza tym i tak pompa ciepła daje radę więc po co się brudzić przy kominku.

    Tak więc pozdrawiam z okolic Łańcuta i czekam na komentarze dotyczące naszych kosztów i pocieszam innych świecącym słoneczkiem które pobudza do zakwitania przebiśniegi w naszym ogrodzie.
    Pisał i pozdrawia, dziękując Wykonawcom - Pirania.

----------


## HenoK

Niepotrzebnie zacytowałeś cały post, wystarczyłby tylko link do niego : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4014121
Wyniki dla tego domu są rzeczywiście rewelacyjne. Zużycie energii poniżej 50kWh/m2 rocznie można uznać za bardzo dobry wynik.
Dom jest zaizolowany na podobnym poziomie jak mój (ja mam mniej izolacji od strony gruntu). 
Niskie zużycie energii to wynik nie tylko dobrej izolacji i pompy ciepła, ale także wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła, próżniowych kolektorów słonecznych i wspomagania ogrzewania kominkiem (wbrew pozorom ma on duży wpływ na poziom zużycia energii elektrycznej).
W tym wypadku kolektory słoneczne odciążają PCi latem przy przygotowaniu ciepłej wody, co pozwala lepiej zregenerować wymiennik gruntowy PCi.
W dobrze ocieplonym domu z dobrze dobraną PCi współpracującą z ogrzewaniem podłogowym lub ściennym oraz podgrzewaczem ciepłej wody można spokojnie zrezygnować z kolektorów słonecznych i kominka wspomagającego ogrzewanie, zachowując niskie zużycie energii.
Moim zdaniem instalacja ogrzewania i przygotowania ciepłej wody w tym domu jest przeinwestowana (można było wykonać ją taniej uzyskując podobny poziom zużycia energii).
Niestety podstawą tej oszczędności jest zastąpienia ogrzewania z kanałami powietrznymi wodnym ogrzewaniem podłogowym.

----------


## tomek131

Pod warunkiem,że to nie kolejny post reklamowy(a było tu kilka takich dziwnych postów,zawsze ten sam schemat był) ,który pojawia się w absolutnie odpowiednim momencie a następnie gość milknie mimo ,że chciał dzielić się doświadczeniami.Ale zostawmy to
Tylko czy da się ocenić po tym poście jaki był COP pompy czy jak długo ona pochodzi?
A może pompy z kolektorami poziomymi czy pionowymi współpracują z Legalett lepiej niż te powietrze/woda

----------


## HenoK

> Tylko czy da się ocenić po tym poście jaki był COP pompy czy jak długo ona pochodzi?
> A może pompy z kolektorami poziomymi czy pionowymi współpracują z Legalett lepiej niż te powietrze/woda


Nie da się tego ocenić. W tym opisie nie ma nawet podziału na energię używaną do ogrzewania i przygotowania ciepłej wody od tej zużywanej na pozostałe potrzeby.
Niewątpliwie jednak jest to drogie pod względem inwestycyjnym rozwiązanie: kanały grzewcze systemu Legalett, nagrzewnice wodne, nagrzewnica kominkowa, pompa ciepła z zasobnikiem 500l, próżniowe kolektory słoneczne. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze powiązanie tego wszystkiego i układ sterowania.
Przeszkodą do ekonomicznego zastosowania PCi nie jest tu dolne źródło - może być ono różne: powietrze, woda, grunt, ale temperatury potrzebne do nagrzewnic.
Przy mojej instalacji z wodnym ogrzewaniem podłogowym temperatura czynnika grzewczego nie przekraczała 35 st.C nawet w największe mrozy, natomiast w układzie z nagrzewnicami, w takich samych warunkach, temperatura czynnika grzewczego musi być rzędu 45-50st. C.

----------


## tomek131

Czyli ekonomiczne używanie pompy ciepła z Legalett nie jest możliwe w normalnej sytuacji,  tzn robimy Legalett na powietrze i podłanczamy pompę ciepła.Dodatkowo praca na takich temperaturach skróci okres żywotności tego drogiego cacka jakim jest pompa ciepła oraz podniesie bezwładność systemu.Czyli dać się oczywiście da,ale sensu to ani ekonomicznego ani żadnego innego nie ma.
Szkoda.To bardzo poważna wada
I niech mi jeszcze ktoś powie ,że to jest ok i normalne takie pisanie przez Legalett jak cudownie można wszystko podpiąć a pompę ciepła w szczególności.Na takie właśnie rzeczy zalewa mnie krew.Oczywiście robi tak masę firm,zawsze pytanie jak niefachowiec ma odróżnić ziarno od plew i nie dać się nabrać.
Reasumując Legalett jest dobry tylko w jednym momencie-ktoś nie ma gazu nie chce węgla ,chce prąd,ma kasę by zrobić Legalett,zdaje sobie sprawę ,że jak ten prąd będzie go zżerał to np pompy ciepła do Legalett podłanczać nie będzie sensu,czyli najwyżej ...ubierze się grubiej
A piecem na węgiel można zagrzać Legalett ?

----------


## HenoK

> Czyli ekonomiczne używanie pompy ciepła z Legalett nie jest możliwe w normalnej sytuacji,  tzn robimy Legalett na powietrze i podłanczamy pompę ciepła.Dodatkowo praca na takich temperaturach skróci okres żywotności tego drogiego cacka jakim jest pompa ciepła oraz podniesie bezwładność systemu.Czyli dać się oczywiście da,ale sensu to ani ekonomicznego ani żadnego innego nie ma.


Nie jest to do końca tak jak piszesz. Napisałem, że można to zrobić taniej i z lepszym skutkiem.
Nie zawsze jest to jednak możliwe. Jeżeli masz już wykonane ogrzewanie powietrzne w systemie Legalett, to rozwiązanie takie jak opisał *Piranie* jest poprawne, ale gorsze pod względem ekonomicznym (wyższe koszty eksploatacji) od rozwiązania, o którym pisałem. Tym niemniej koszty eksploatacji po zastsosowaniu pompy ciepła (w porównaniu z ogrzewaniem tylko energią elektryczną) spadną min. 2-krotnie (dla pompy ciepła powietrze-woda), a nawet 3-krotnie dla pompy ciepła z bezpośrednim parowaniem.
Czy jest to inwestycja opłacalna, to już inna bajka - dużo zależy od zapotrzebowania budynku na energię do ogrzewania i przygotowania ciepłej wody.

----------


## tomek131

Dobra HenoK.Ale ja zajmuje się czymś innym,nie jestem fachowcem od budownictwa ,nie potrafię policzyć zaprojektować i wykonać lub zlecić wykonanie lepszego wymyślonego przeze mnie systemu tak jak Ty.Muszę korzystać z gotowych rozwiązań.Chcąc iść z postępem (pytanie czy to postęp czy wynalazki ,które za 20lat się okaże ,że do niczego się nie nadają,ale zostawmy to),tak więc chcąc iść z postępem zamawiam Legalett, który robi to tak jak robi czyli prąd lub wymiennik wodny.I kropka.Jest to gotowe systemowe rozwiązanie i takie mnie interesuje-nie mam czasu ani wiedzy żeby doprojektowywać ,przeprojketowywać itp.Gotowy system.
I teraz bojąc się prądu nie mając lub nie chcać gazu co pozostaje ,żeby miało sens ekonomiczny i inwestycyjny.O to głównie chodzi

----------


## QBELEK

tomek131 jeśli koniecznie chcesz PC uderzaj w ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne,  które do PC  jest systemem dedykowanym. Nie dla Ciebie postęp w wersji legalett. Po za ekonomią legalett ma właściwości, których inne systemy nie mają co nie znaczy ze wszystko jest perfekt i legalett jest dla wszystkich. 

U mnie stanęło ostatecznie że będzie wymiennik kominkowy nowego typu, wkład kominkowy w obudowie szamotowej bez dodatkowych mas akumulacyjnych. Zdun doradził że jeśli kominek będzie wspomagał system grzewczy to lepiej nie oszczędzać na wkładzie. Inżynier Narucki poinformował mnie że stosując wymiennik przy małej powierzchni fundamentu grzewczego w moim przypadku 57 m2 i ciągłym paleniu w kominku możliwym jest, iż grzałki elektryczne nie będą w ogóle pobierały prądu.  Dobrze by było chociaż i bez tego legalett i kominek nie wypadłby z inwestycji.

----------


## tomek131

Nie to ,że chcę koniecznie.Ale jak się okaże że za prąd płacę dużo lub bardzo dużo to chciałbym mieć taką możliwość, a jak widać nie bardzo mam.

----------


## HenoK

> Nie to ,że chcę koniecznie.Ale jak się okaże że za prąd płacę dużo lub bardzo dużo to chciałbym mieć taką możliwość, a jak widać nie bardzo mam.


Za ogrzewanie energią elektryczną zapłacisz dużo w dwóch przypadkach : duże jest zużycie energii potrzebnej do ogrzewania lub drastycznie wzrosną ceny energii. Na drugi przypadek nie będziesz miał wielkiego wpływu, ale prawdopodobnie ceny energii elektrycznej wzrosną w sposób podobny jak ceny innych nośników energii.
Na pierwszy przypadek masz duży wpływ na etapie projektowania i budowy domu. Bez większego problemu możesz zlecić projektantowi obliczenie sezonowego zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło do ogrzewania i na przygotowanie ciepłej wody. Jeżeli wyniki tych obliczeń będą niezadowalające możesz zlecić zaprojektowanie domu o konkretnym zużyciu energii. Możliwości pod tym względem jest naprawdę wiele, pompa ciepła jest tylko jednym z nich.
Pompa ciepła nie jest uniwersalnym rozwiązaniem sprawdzającym się z dobrym skutkiem w każdej sytuacji.
Podobnie jak przy instalacji grzewczej systemu powietrznego Legalett trudno jest ją sensownie zastosować przy współpracy z instalacją grzejnikową.
Również w tym wypadku efekty ekonomiczne będą gorsze niż przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym.

----------


## tomek131

Ja wiem.Tylko zawsze lubię mieć alternatywę.Zgodnie z reklamówkami Legalett pomyślałem-jakby wyszło zle,wydam 25tys na pompę ciepła (przyłącz gazu i piec i tak by z 15tys pochłonął) i włożę pompę ciepła pow/woda.
Co ja w ogóle tak się uparłem na Legalett to też nie wiem,jak za 20 lat znikną z rynku gdzie se kupię wymienniki,sterowniki itp.Zainstaluję piec na gaz i grzejniki?Da się mając Legalett i ściany z praefy?
Może to kwestia lenistwa - wołam Pref-bud czy Abakon (Legalett+Praefa)uzgadniam cenę,każę działać i jest stan deweloperski za 3 lub z poślizgiem powiedzmy 5 miechów.

----------


## stan5

Witam 
Stoję przed dylematem -pomiędzy budowaniem domu metodą tradycyjną -ławy ,fundament z bloczków itd,czy wykonać płytę Legalett.
Wybudowałem 2 domy metodą tradycyjną i znam doskonale problemy związane z tym etapem budowy .
Mam wiele pytań związanych z wykonaniem płyty Legalett.
1.Gdzie można zamówić gotowy projekt Legalett i ile trzeba za niego zapłacić?
2. Ile kosztują materiały tzn : styropian,zbrojenie,rury systemu legalet -na pow 100m.
jaki typ styropianu? typ rur do ogrzewania? czy konieczne jest obrzeża z firmy Legalett z Gdańska ?a nie można zastosować twardego styropianu innej firmy?
Mam gotowy projekt i chciałbym zastosować fundament z Legalett jak to zrobić ?
Potrafię zbudować dom od podstaw -proszę o ewentualne rady w tym temacie -dzięki serdeczne z góry za pomoc

----------


## tomek131

Przebrnąłeś przez wątek?Widziałeś gdzieś działający Legalett lub rozmawiałeś z kimś kto ma?
Jeśli bywasz w okolicach Zabrza to jest tam dom modelowy na Legalett postawiony przez Pref-bud,zawsze warto podjechać,popytać , obejrzeć.
Najlepiej zimą i zobaczyć czy nadal tak hajcują kominkiem

----------


## J&M&dzieci

Witam.

Czytam wątek już chyba tydzień...łatwe to nie jest, mimo że co niektóre odpowiedzi można pomijać (tych samych autorów), bo nic nie wnoszą (szkoda, że taki charakter mają prywatne wycieczki).

Właśnie oczekuję na wydanie zgody na budowę.

Będziemy budować mały domek, parterowy póki co, właśnie na Legalecie.
Powierzchnia parteru 102 m2.
Kupujemy kominek 16kw i będziemy chcieli go zintegrować z agregatem.

Bardzo lubimy palić w kominku i zamierzamy robić to, będąc w domu w sezonie zimowym.
To zupełnie świadoma decyzja. Palić będziemy od 17-18 (to kwestia jednego wkładu, który się będzie kilka godzin palił).
Jeżeli będą duże mrozy i płyta nie będzie efekwtyna (jesteśmy ciepłolubi), to nie wykluczamy nastawienia wkładu na dzień.

Zastanawiam się jednynie nad tym, co zrobić na poddaszu. Na razie nie będzie używane.
Jak będzie kasa, to w przyszłym roku je zaadoptujemy (1-2 sypialnie i suszarnia).

Planowałam na etapie budowy wyciagnąć na poddasze rurę, aby rozprowadzać potem ciepłe powietrze z kominka.
Stąd taka moc kominka. Dobry pomysł? 

Montujemy też kolektory próżniowe, by mieć ciepłą wodę w pogodne dni. 
Znacie może sposób na ogrzanie wody (zbiornik biwalentny 300l) zimą, wykorzystując ogrzewanie kominka?
Czy to wchodzi w grę pod warunkiem posiadania płaszcza wodnego?

Dzięki za wszelkie sugestie i podpowiedzi.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Stan5
_Mam gotowy projekt i chciałbym zastosować fundament z Legalett jak to zrobić ? 
Gdzie można zamówić gotowy projekt Legalett i ile trzeba za niego zapłacić?_
Co masz na myśli pisząc zamówić gotowy projekt Legalett?
Jeśli zamierzasz skorzystać z firmy Legalett Polska, to wystarczy wysłać do Gdańska w celu wstępnej wyceny skan swojego projektu (rzut parteru) via e-mail. Możesz też wysłać całą dokumentację.
_Ile kosztują materiały tzn : styropian,zbrojenie,rury systemu legalet -na pow 100m._
Te informacje otrzymasz po zrealizowaniu powyższego opisu wysyłki e-mail.
_jaki typ styropianu?_ chodzi Ci o nazwę, symbol czy o parametry?
_a nie można zastosować twardego styropianu innej firmy?_
Można – jeśli uważasz, że to konieczne i chcesz na to przeznaczyć większe finanse (Gdańsk biorąc duże ilości ma niższe ceny).
_typ rur do ogrzewania?_
50 pp lub 100 spiro – patrz na stronach na temat Legalett
_czy konieczne jest obrzeża z firmy Legalett z Gdańska ?_ Nie, ale warto skorzystać.
_Potrafię zbudować dom od podstaw - proszę o ewentualne rady w tym temacie_
No to masz wielką przewagę nad tymi, którzy są laikami.  Proponuję kontakt z inż. Wojciechem Naruckim z Legalett w Gdańsku. On Ci wszystko dokładnie wytłumaczy, a może nawet współpracę zaproponuje.  :Smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj J&M&dzieci

_Planowałam na etapie budowy wyciagnąć na poddasze rurę, aby rozprowadzać potem ciepłe powietrze z kominka.
Stąd taka moc kominka. Dobry pomysł?_
Dobry i sprawdzony pomysł.

_Montujemy też kolektory próżniowe, by mieć ciepłą wodę w pogodne dni._
Też o tym myślałem, ale ostatnio zaczynam skłaniać się do pompy powietrznej, bo może być  tańsza i tych słonecznych dni u nas jest jednak mało, a taka pompa jest niezależna od słońca.

_Znacie może sposób na ogrzanie wody (zbiornik biwalentny 300l) zimą, wykorzystując ogrzewanie kominka?
Czy to wchodzi w grę pod warunkiem posiadania płaszcza wodnego?_
Poszukaj na forach - tu na forum - o tym już pisano w kilku tematach.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Nie jest to do końca tak jak piszesz. Napisałem, że można to zrobić taniej i z lepszym skutkiem.
> Nie zawsze jest to jednak możliwe. Jeżeli masz już wykonane ogrzewanie powietrzne w systemie Legalett, to rozwiązanie takie jak opisał *Piranie* jest poprawne, ale gorsze pod względem ekonomicznym (wyższe koszty eksploatacji) od rozwiązania, o którym pisałem. Tym niemniej koszty eksploatacji po zastsosowaniu pompy ciepła (w porównaniu z ogrzewaniem tylko energią elektryczną) spadną min. 2-krotnie (dla pompy ciepła powietrze-woda), a nawet 3-krotnie dla pompy ciepła z bezpośrednim parowaniem.
> Czy jest to inwestycja opłacalna, to już inna bajka - dużo zależy od zapotrzebowania budynku na energię do ogrzewania i przygotowania ciepłej wody.


Dziękuję Henryku za opinię. Podzielam zdanie, że nadal nie jest to tanie rozwiązanie. Jednak jak kogoś podobnie jak Piranie na to stać, to czemu nie ma mieć taniego w eksploatacji domu.

----------


## tomek131

J&M&dzieci widzę ,że budujesz DOm we Wrzosach (pewnie z Pref-budem?)Ładniutka parterówka w klasie ok 100m.Dla mnie okazała się za mała i jakoś tak salon wydawał się nie specjalnie ustawny, a przez fakt że część jego powierzchni odbierała komunikacja za mały.Do tego nie znoszę kuchni połączonej z salonem (ale tu jestem wyjątkiem,bo w większości gotowych projektów tak jest)
Zmieniałeś kąt nachylenia dachu lub inne zabiegi?Inaczej na poddaszu po jego ociepleniu,zrobieniu podłogi jest z tego co pamiętam jakieś 2m w najwyższym miejscu i do tego tylko przez środek na szerokości chyba metra.Tak troszkę nie na temat wtrąciłem.

----------


## J&M&dzieci

> Witaj J&M&dzieci
> 
> _Montujemy też kolektory próżniowe, by mieć ciepłą wodę w pogodne dni._
> Też o tym myślałem, ale ostatnio zaczynam skłaniać się do pompy powietrznej, bo może być  tańsza i tych słonecznych dni u nas jest jednak mało, a taka pompa jest niezależna od słońca.


To racja, ale koszty pompy z tego co już tu wyczytałam dużo większe. 
Wiem, że od już kilku lat masz domek, więc można taką pompe zamontować w dowolnym momencie?
Dużo zmian w domu już gotowym trzeba wprowadzić - sprawdzałeś?
Kolektory i tak planujemy dopiero wiosną kupić, więc może do tego czasu zmienimy zdanie  :wink: 
Chociaż wolałabym nie, bo chce na etapie budowy rozprowadzić wszelkie instalacje.




> _Znacie może sposób na ogrzanie wody (zbiornik biwalentny 300l) zimą, wykorzystując ogrzewanie kominka?
> Czy to wchodzi w grę pod warunkiem posiadania płaszcza wodnego?_
> Poszukaj na forach - tu na forum - o tym już pisano w kilku tematach.


Szukam...w gąszczu już drugi tydzień. Przejrzałam wątek o kominkach, ale okazuje się, że jeszcze jest oddzielny o ogrzewaniu. Nic, trochę minie nim nabiorę wprawy w wyszukiwaniu i przegladaniu wątków (wyszukiwarka nie zawsze trafnie działa).

Dzięki!

----------


## J&M&dzieci

> J&M&dzieci widzę ,że budujesz DOm we Wrzosach (pewnie z Pref-budem?)Ładniutka parterówka w klasie ok 100m.Dla mnie okazała się za mała i jakoś tak salon wydawał się nie specjalnie ustawny, a przez fakt że część jego powierzchni odbierała komunikacja za mały.Do tego nie znoszę kuchni połączonej z salonem (ale tu jestem wyjątkiem,bo w większości gotowych projektów tak jest)
> Zmieniałeś kąt nachylenia dachu lub inne zabiegi?Inaczej na poddaszu po jego ociepleniu,zrobieniu podłogi jest z tego co pamiętam jakieś 2m w najwyższym miejscu i do tego tylko przez środek na szerokości chyba metra.Tak troszkę nie na temat wtrąciłem.


Tak. Z Pref-Budem. Daleka krewna buduje również (niespodziewanie się dowiedziałam) z nimi, juz są po postawieniu scian i zamierzam odwiedzić ich budowę.
Tomku - my również mieliśmy wątpliwości do projektu, aczkolwiek wewnątrz wygląda na większy niż na mniejszy. Mieszkamy teraz w 3 osoby w kawalerce, w której zalągł się paskudny grzyb - mieszkanie wynajmowane, więc decyzja o wyprowadzce zapadła szybko. Cena mieszkania 4 pokojowego niewiele odbiega od ceny domu. My wychowani w domach i tak szybko byśmy narzekali na mieszkanie w bloku.
Zależy nam na szybkiej budowie (i tak już formalności trwają 5 miesiąc), bo powiększy nam się jesienią rodzina. Kupowaliśmy jednocześnie działkę, więc kasę mamy ograniczoną, dlatego projekt jest bez szaleństw.

Na 4 osoby wystarczy, dzieci i tak raczej z nami nie będą mieszkać, my na starość zmian nie potrzebujemy - wystarczy, że wszystko będzie na praterze. Nie wprowadzamy modyfikacji do projektu. Z poddaszem jeszcze nie zdecydowaliśmy. Będzie 2 synów, więc póki co będą mieć wspólny pokój na dole, drugi (mniejszy) będzie biblioteczką i miejscem na komputery (wole dzieciaki mieć pod kontrolą w tej kwestii),a  poddasze...zobaczymy. Jak będzie potrzeba, to urządzimy tam sypialnie (tylko) albo dla nas, albo dla syna czy też dwie dla dwóch, więc na miejscu na górze specjalnie nam nie zależy. Chociaż raczej przymierzamy się do robót w przyszłe wakacje, bo mamy rodziny dojeżdżające i każde miejsce do spania nam się przyda.

Kuchnia otwarta to też nie mój typ. Zastanawiałam się tutaj długo nad dokonaniem zmiany, zamknięcia tego w jakiś sensowny sposób, ale straci na tym wygląd strefy dziennej, a poza tym robiąc coś w kuchni widzę podjazd a obracając głowę w drugą stronę będę miała przez taras widok na plac zabaw.
Salon - fakt ustawny nei jest - ale my w ogóle nie uznajemy mebli w tym pomieszczeniu, więc zmieści się tam obszerny narożnik i ława. Nadal tylko dylemat mamy co do TV - odmienne zdania moje i połówka  :smile: 

Pzdr

----------


## tomek131

Ja bym zmienił kąt nachylania dachu na 35stopni.To powinno dać więcej przestrzeni.Albo ściankę kolankową podnieść.W obecnej wersji w/g mnie to z sypialnią będzie tam ciężko.Latem duchota w tak niziutkim pomieszczeniu.Prędzej jakiś pokój komputerowy czy biblioteka itp.Jest już w pracowni Archon wasz dom w wersji z użytkowym poddaszem-może popatrzcie jakie zmiany tam są.A z TV w salonie to nie wiem gdzie go dać.Dziwne te projekty robią.zeby wejsc do kuchni trzeba wejsc do salonu.A może kuchnię pustakami szklanamymi oddzielić albo czymś takim?Znowu ciut nie na temat.Jakoś przeżyją.Aha.W/g mnie z23 studia z500 nie wiele wiekszy a bardziej funkcjonalny.
Co do Legalett dałbym pod płytę coś lepszego niż styropian jaki daje Legalett (zapytajcie jaka była by dopłata.Dom ma stać 100lat a nie 10).Na ściany dołożyłbym z 15cm które są w standardzie do 20.Legalett nie wiadomo ile pociągnie prądu ,a te 5cm styro albo dadzą w cenie w imię rabatu (mają z czego) albo nie wielka dopłata,może warto?

----------


## Piotr O.

J&M&dzieci
W jakim sensie pytasz czy sprawdzałem? Zanim wybudowałem rok planowałem wszystko w szczegółach i dzięki temu tylko drobne zmiany były potrzebne (np. korytko na dodatkowy przewód do domofonu). Przy dzisiejszym sprzęcie obróbka ścian keramzytowych jest prostsza niż kucie w cegle.

Jeśli chcesz zaoszczędzić na budowie i masz szanse wziąć urlop na przynajmniej dwa miesiące, to podaruj sobie pośrednika w postaci Pref-Budu (z pośrednikiem płacisz więcej za materiały). Skorzystaj  bezpośrednio z ekip: Legalett, Praefa, firmy stawiającej dach (np. ModernDach współpracujący od wielu lat z Legalett i Praefa)... i jak dobrze zgrasz terminowo ekipy, to za góra 3 miesiące wprowadzisz się na swoje. 
Ja tak zrobiłem w 102 dni, oszczędzając na braku pośredników.
Jeśli chcesz to podaj mi na priw e-mail - wyślę Ci kronikę budowy mojego D04.

PS Masz kapitalną myśl w podpisie. Tak to działa - sprawdzałem wielokrotnie.

----------


## J&M&dzieci

> Ja bym zmienił kąt nachylania dachu na 35stopni.To powinno dać więcej przestrzeni.Albo ściankę kolankową podnieść.W obecnej wersji w/g mnie to z sypialnią będzie tam ciężko.Latem duchota w tak niziutkim pomieszczeniu.Prędzej jakiś pokój komputerowy czy biblioteka itp.Jest już w pracowni Archon wasz dom w wersji z użytkowym poddaszem-może popatrzcie jakie zmiany tam są.A z TV w salonie to nie wiem gdzie go dać.Dziwne te projekty robią.zeby wejsc do kuchni trzeba wejsc do salonu.A może kuchnię pustakami szklanamymi oddzielić albo czymś takim?Znowu ciut nie na temat.Jakoś przeżyją.Aha.W/g mnie z23 studia z500 nie wiele wiekszy a bardziej funkcjonalny.
> Co do Legalett dałbym pod płytę coś lepszego niż styropian jaki daje Legalett (zapytajcie jaka była by dopłata.Dom ma stać 100lat a nie 10).Na ściany dołożyłbym z 15cm które są w standardzie do 20.Legalett nie wiadomo ile pociągnie prądu ,a te 5cm styro albo dadzą w cenie w imię rabatu (mają z czego) albo nie wielka dopłata,może warto?


Oglądałam projekt z użytkowym poddaszem. Dla mnie większość domówstarczy, z poddaszem sensu nie ma, bo przeważnie są źle zaprojektowane - okazuje się, że mało miejsca. Tu nam parter wystarczy, ale chcemy wykorzystać na jakąś ewentualność tę przestrzeń na górze. Też jeden z pomysłów jest - biblioteczka  :smile:  Zresztą, nie wiem czy jak już projekt jest po adaptacji (czeka w starostwie na wydanie zgody) - czy możemy coś zmieniać?
Styropian zmieniamy. W standardzie jest ocieplenie 12 - wiemy od kierownika budowy, który wykonywał domy na legalecie z praefą, że najlepiej styropian dać 18. Taki dajemy. Kuzynka też a koszty 300-400 zł. drożej, więc tak jakby wcale.
Zamawiam też dobre okna trójszybowe, mam nadzieję, że tym też wspomogę działanie ogrzewania.

Tomku - jakiś konkretny rodzaj styropianu masz na myśli? Mnie jedynie zastanawiają podziemne gryzonie, krety, szczury czy nie uszkodzą, bo dom swoje waży, ale siły rozkładają się tutaj równomiernie.

----------


## J&M&dzieci

> J&M&dzieci
> W jakim sensie pytasz czy sprawdzałem? Zanim wybudowałem rok planowałem wszystko w szczegółach i dzięki temu tylko drobne zmiany były potrzebne (np. korytko na dodatkowy przewód do domofonu). Przy dzisiejszym sprzęcie obróbka ścian keramzytowych jest prostsza niż kucie w cegle.
> 
> Jeśli chcesz zaoszczędzić na budowie i masz szanse wziąć urlop na przynajmniej dwa miesiące, to podaruj sobie pośrednika w postaci Pref-Budu (z pośrednikiem płacisz więcej za materiały). Skorzystaj  bezpośrednio z ekip: Legalett, Praefa, firmy stawiającej dach (np. ModernDach współpracujący od wielu lat z Legalett i Praefa)... i jak dobrze zgrasz terminowo ekipy, to za góra 3 miesiące wprowadzisz się na swoje. 
> Ja tak zrobiłem w 102 dni, oszczędzając na braku pośredników.
> Jeśli chcesz to podaj mi na priw e-mail - wyślę Ci kronikę budowy mojego D04.
> 
> PS Masz kapitalną myśl w podpisie. Tak to działa - sprawdzałem wielokrotnie.


Nie pytam o keramzyt, tylko o pompe. 
A co do urlopu aż do porodu muszę być na L4, więc urlop w grę nie wchodzi. Za dużo nie mogę jeździć, a będzie jeszcze "trudniej", dlatego też teraz załatwiam wszystko co się da i bardzo często przez internet. Zastanawiałam się nad ominięciem pośrednika, ale raz, że zaliczka już poszła i dwa zwyczajnie nie chce mi się zajmować szukaniem a potem pilnowaniem każdego z osobna, a co gorsza egzekwowanie ew. poprawek.

----------


## tomek131

Z poddaszem chodziło o to żeby , jeśli koszt jest nie duży ,zwiększyć tam przestrzeń ,może kiedyś się przydać.Nie żeby robić tam typowe poddasze bo w/g mnie jak poddasze użytkowe to tylko dwuspadowy dach.Przy tych czterospadach masę skosów i ciasnota że na klaustrofobię można zachorować,a takie najczęsciej są projekty,czterospad czy wielospad i dziesięć pokoi na górze każdy z własną łazienką wielkości ,że nie wiadomo które pokój a które łazienka.
Ale u was nawet gdyby kiedyś zaszła taka potrzeba to raczej dwóch sypialni tam nie wciśniecie albo będą wielkości jak w domku typu brda.
Pod płytę miałem na myśli styrodur i w/g mnie powinien być w standardzie , a jak są pewni ,że nie potrzeba niech pokażą jak wygląda styropian wyjęty spod płyty za np 40lat.Mają taki ?Wiedzą co się stanie?Jak będę miał 80lat i dom się rozsypie to co ?Drugi se wybuduje?Czy pod most pójdę?
Zapytajcie ,nie wiem czy to prawda ,gdzieś ktoś pisał ,że izolacja przeciwwilgociowa w Legalett realizowana jest przez ciągle grzanie , gdy ono nie występuje może być wilgoć.Ten ktoś folię chciał dawać Legalett mówi ,że chyba jest zbędna,ale bądzie ostrożni i zapytajcie dwa razy a w cukierkowe reklamy i foldery wierzcie na samym koncu.
Twierdze ze zawsze lepiej zapytac ,dom to nie lodowka ktora mozna wyrzucic i kupic druga

----------


## Piotr O.

> Nie pytam o keramzyt, tylko o pompe.


Jasne, kilka zdań i pytań było, więc nie zrozumiałem o co pytasz? Dzięki za dopowiedzenie.
Pompa powietrzna, z tego co na teraz przeczytałem, nie wymaga żadnych większych zmian i tym różni się m.in. od gruntowej cieplnej.
U mnie służyć miałaby do grzania wody, nie będzie współpracować z Legalett. Jeśli okaże się to rozwiązanie korzystniejszym od solarów, to w tym kierunku pójdzie realizacja planów.
Sprawy urlopowe i porodowe rozumiem - wraz z małżonką życzymy szczęśliwego rozwiązania i uważaj na siebie (zbyt dużo przy kompie nie siedź, z tel. komórkowym też uważaj).

----------


## J&M&dzieci

> Z poddaszem chodziło o to żeby , jeśli koszt jest nie duży ,zwiększyć tam przestrzeń ,może kiedyś się przydać.Nie żeby robić tam typowe poddasze bo w/g mnie jak poddasze użytkowe to tylko dwuspadowy dach.Przy tych czterospadach masę skosów i ciasnota że na klaustrofobię można zachorować,a takie najczęsciej są projekty,czterospad czy wielospad i dziesięć pokoi na górze każdy z własną łazienką wielkości ,że nie wiadomo które pokój a które łazienka.
> Ale u was nawet gdyby kiedyś zaszła taka potrzeba to raczej dwóch sypialni tam nie wciśniecie albo będą wielkości jak w domku typu brda.
> Pod płytę miałem na myśli styrodur i w/g mnie powinien być w standardzie , a jak są pewni ,że nie potrzeba niech pokażą jak wygląda styropian wyjęty spod płyty za np 40lat.Mają taki ?Wiedzą co się stanie?Jak będę miał 80lat i dom się rozsypie to co ?Drugi se wybuduje?Czy pod most pójdę?
> Zapytajcie ,nie wiem czy to prawda ,gdzieś ktoś pisał ,że izolacja przeciwwilgociowa w Legalett realizowana jest przez ciągle grzanie , gdy ono nie występuje może być wilgoć.Ten ktoś folię chciał dawać Legalett mówi ,że chyba jest zbędna,ale bądzie ostrożni i zapytajcie dwa razy a w cukierkowe reklamy i foldery wierzcie na samym koncu.
> Twierdze ze zawsze lepiej zapytac ,dom to nie lodowka ktora mozna wyrzucic i kupic druga


Dzięki Tomku za info. Z poglądem na poddasze - zgadzam się.
Jednak projekt oddany już do starostwa (w piątek będę wiedzieć na jakim są etapie), więc zmiana konta nachylenia wiązałaby się ze zmianą w projekcie.
Bardziej przemawia do mnie podniesienie, bo to chyba nie wymaga modyfikacji znaczących (można chyba tylko opisać w dzienniku budowy). Nie wiem czy to będzie wykonalne w ramach tej ceny, ale zapytam jak będziemy już mieli podpisywać umowę.

Muszę poczytać o styrodurze, bo nie słyszałam nigdy o tym i oczywiście również zapytam przy umowie. Fakt, jeżeli różnica w cenie nie będzie powalać, to nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać (podobnie z izolacją ścian) - dzięki za cynk.

Nad folią izolacyjną również się zastanawiałam, bo w standardzie stosowane są dwie warstwy styropianu 10 na podłożu z piasku i pospółki.

Dam znać jak będę bogatsza w wiedzę, zdobędę odpowiedzi na powyższe. Planuje też kolejną wizytę domku modelowym - dokładne obejrzenie poddasza i konfrontacja ponowna gniazdek, bo nie chcemy potem za dużo zmieniać. Miałam jechać wczoraj, bo mieszkam blisko, ale z powodu powodzi drogę zamknęli od nas...

Aha czytam już o styrodurze i to materiał trwardszy i mniej nasiąkliwy od styropianu, więc już widze korzyści  :smile:  Ciekawe jak z ceną... O już mam w jednym z internetowych marketów to ok. 10 zł. na paczce, więc nie tak źle - dzięki jeszcze raz za podpowiedź! 
I folia też kosztuje groszę, więc się chyba zdecydujemy - trzeba tylko ustalić z wykonawcą.

----------


## J&M&dzieci

Piotrze O., a szacowałeś koszty? Mamy dom podobnej wielkości. Chodzi mniej więcej o rząd 15, 20 25 tys.?

Może faktycznie zgłębić temat i w przyszłym roku się szarpnąć na coś takiego, skoro i tak na chwilę obecną nie montujemy solarów...
Wszystko zależy od kasy... gdyby człowiek miał, to ile mu brakuje.... :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Ja mam jeszcze rok do budowy (a w bardzo złym scenariuszu 2lata)-czekam na odrolnienie.Szukam innej lokalizacji ,jak się pojawi coś atrakcyjnego wezmę,ale po ponad 100zł/metr w małym mieście płacić nie zamierzam.Zobaczymy.Mam więc trochę czasu,śledzę technologię różne , pytam,drążę.Czasem dzięki temu można komuś pomóc.
Zapytaj jeszcze wykonawcy jak realizowana jest izolacja przeciwwilgociowa w Legalett.
I ja (choć być może to przesada,ale kto wie)ściany bym dał na rdzeniach (wychodzą z płyty,wchodzą do ściany pręty stalowe)robi to Pref-bud.Z reguły na szkodach górniczych.Ale dla mnie to poprawia stabilizację scian a anomalia pogodowe np trąby powietrzne coraz częsciej się zdarzają.Żeby chałupki nie przewróciło :smile: .Tak dla spokoju ducha

----------


## Piotr O.

> Wszystko zależy od kasy... gdyby człowiek miał, to ile mu brakuje....


Nie szacowałem. Ceny takich pomp są od 6 tys. do 20 tys. zł. Wczoraj znalazłem kilka chwil i poczytałem opinie. 
Jak przy każdej nowości są mocno podzielone.
Piszesz pogodnie: 


> Wszystko zależy od kasy... gdyby człowiek miał, to ile mu brakuje....


Tak, kasa i mądre sprawdzenie wszystkiego, co da się sprawdzić przed wydaniem tej kasy.  :Smile: 



> Nad folią izolacyjną również się zastanawiałam, bo w standardzie stosowane są dwie warstwy styropianu 10 na podłożu z piasku i pospółki.


Nad folią odradzam się zastanawiać, bo to przy Legalett pomysł niedopuszczalny!

----------


## tomek131

Z tą folią jest taka opinia i zalecenie jak pisze PiotrO tyle,że chyba jak jest naprawdę przekonamy się jak za kilkadziesiąt lat zostanie rozebrany pierwszy dom na Legalett i ktoś zobaczy co tam jest pod spodem ,bo do tej pory nikt tego nie widział i siłą rzeczy nie wie.

----------


## J&M&dzieci

Eh no też mi przez myśl przemkło czy przypadkiem z folią nie będzie się "zaparzał" fundament.
Może wystarczy zastosowanie tego styroduru (mniej nasiąkliwy).
Na szczęście mam piaszczyste podłoże na działce dopiero poniżej 2m zaczyna się glina i działka jest na wzniesieniu.

Obok kupione są działki, które schodzą w dół wzgórza, gdzie tworzy się niecka, co tam nie pojadę, to w dole stoi woda - współczuję przyszłym mieszkańcom.
Działki kupił deweloper, więc pewnie nie będą wiedzieć na czym mieszkają.

Tomku - ceny są kosmiczne. Nam by pasowało wokół Gliwic mieszkać, koło mojej mamy, ale tu ceny są od 200 zł./m2.

My kupowaliśmy za 100zł. a już cena jest wyższa. Na szczęście złożyliśmy wniosek o odrolnienie i w niespełna 2 tygodnie była decyzja, którą od razu uprawomocniliśmy.

P.S. Chciałam sobie już od początku dać link do mojego dziennika budowy. Kod HTML nie działa, jak to zrobić, aby mi się wyświetlał pod podpisem?
Dzięki za rady.

----------


## tomek131

Nie no ok ,tylko moja pipidowa to moze z 10tys mieszkancow a za 100zl to byle co brzydkie i dzialka i okolica i w ogole.Stad czekam na odrolnienie swojego terenu kiedys pod tym katem kupionego.

----------


## J&M&dzieci

> Nie no ok ,tylko moja pipidowa to moze z 10tys mieszkancow a za 100zl to byle co brzydkie i dzialka i okolica i w ogole.Stad czekam na odrolnienie swojego terenu kiedys pod tym katem kupionego.


Póki masz dach nad głową nie ma co się spinać, lepiej zaoszczędzone (niewydane) pieniądze zainwestować w dom.

My za bardzo mieszkać nie mamy gdzie, więc trzeba nam się szybko wybudować. Już i tak 5 miesięcy czekamy - biurokracja i formalności w Polsce to koszmar....

----------


## tomek131

Chyba se jednak pompy nie założę :smile: Altherma Daikina człowiek opisuje perypetie.Wkleiłem kawałeczek bo dalej już szczegóły techniczne,opis podjętych działań itp

Witam dopiero jest to moja pierwsza wypowiedz ale zaczełem czytac jeszcze przed zakupem pompy.
Jestem posiadaczem tego wynalazku od grudnia 2009 za dwa miesiace zimy zaplacilem za prad ok 12tys zlotych !!!!!! Po czesci przez wlasna naiwnosc bo uwierzylem zapewnieniom instalatora i producenta, dodam ze zapewnilem wszelkiej starannosci przy doborze pompy.
Teraz troche konkretow.
Dom 175m2 ogrzewanej powieszchni prawie pasywny ok 30 w/m2 wyliczeniowe zakladajac bledy w sztuce (aczkolwiek watpliwe sam wszystkiego pilnowalem) to ok 40W/m2

Gość pisze ,że to chodziło chyba cały czas jak grzałka,więc nawiasem mówiąc jak on zapłacił tyle za grzanie prądem za tak ocieplony dom?Eh wynalazki ....węgiel lub gaz znane,wiadome od dziesiątek lat sprawdzone

----------


## Jani_63

> Witam dopiero jest to moja pierwsza wypowiedz ale zaczełem czytac jeszcze przed zakupem pompy.
> Jestem posiadaczem tego wynalazku od grudnia 2009 za dwa miesiace zimy zaplacilem za prad ok 12tys zlotych !!!!!! Po czesci przez wlasna naiwnosc bo uwierzylem zapewnieniom instalatora i producenta, dodam ze zapewnilem wszelkiej starannosci przy doborze pompy.
> Teraz troche konkretow.
> Dom 175m2 ogrzewanej powieszchni prawie pasywny ok 30 w/m2 wyliczeniowe zakladajac bledy w sztuce (aczkolwiek watpliwe sam wszystkiego pilnowalem) to ok 40W/m2


 :jaw drop:  To jest tak fascynujące że aż niemożliwe.
Wydaje mi się że nawet nie ma co się zastanawiać ile zapłacił za cały sezon. Trzeba się po prostu przyjrzeć wszystkim wpisom autora.
Możesz więc podać linka do tej wypowiedzi.
Pytam z czystej ciekawości jako obserwator tego wątku.  :wink:

----------


## tomek131

W wątku o Althermie masz wszystko.Dlatego właśnie pisze ,jak to możliwe żeby zapłacić 6tys za miesiąc w takim domu nawet grzejąc prądem i dlatego też pisze "eh wynalazki"

----------


## orko

> Chyba se jednak pompy nie założęAltherma Daikina człowiek opisuje perypetie.Wkleiłem kawałeczek bo dalej już szczegóły techniczne,opis podjętych działań itp
> 
> Witam dopiero jest to moja pierwsza wypowiedz ale zaczełem czytac jeszcze przed zakupem pompy.
> Jestem posiadaczem tego wynalazku od grudnia 2009 za dwa miesiace zimy zaplacilem za prad ok 12tys zlotych !!!!!! Po czesci przez wlasna naiwnosc bo uwierzylem zapewnieniom instalatora i producenta, dodam ze zapewnilem wszelkiej starannosci przy doborze pompy.
> Teraz troche konkretow.
> Dom 175m2 ogrzewanej powieszchni prawie pasywny ok 30 w/m2 wyliczeniowe zakladajac bledy w sztuce (aczkolwiek watpliwe sam wszystkiego pilnowalem) to ok 40W/m2
> 
> Gość pisze ,że to chodziło chyba cały czas jak grzałka,więc nawiasem mówiąc jak on zapłacił tyle za grzanie prądem za tak ocieplony dom?Eh wynalazki ....węgiel lub gaz znane,wiadome od dziesiątek lat sprawdzone


Prawie pasywny?
Pasywny ma zapotrzebowanie 15 kwh/m^2 rocznie, natomiast tutaj są podane dane na temat potrzebnej mocy nie te jednostki nie ta bajka.
Świadczy to wyraźnie o wiedzy inwestora na temat pasywności.
A wiadomo jaka wiedza taka realizacja.

----------


## frelka

> ...
> Planuje też kolejną wizytę domku modelowym - dokładne obejrzenie poddasza i konfrontacja ponowna gniazdek, bo nie chcemy potem za dużo zmieniać. Miałam jechać wczoraj, bo mieszkam blisko, ale z powodu powodzi drogę zamknęli od nas...
> ...


Ja mam pytanie dotyczące gniazdek w domu modelowym Pref-Budu: nie można zmienić ich ustawienia?
A co z odpływami kanalizacji i doprowadzeniem wody? Można zmieniać?

My też chcieliśmy kupić działkę w okolicach Gliwic. Ceny skutecznie nas powstrzymały.
Ostatecznie mamy działkę w Paniówkach  za zdecydowanie przystępniejszą cenę.

----------


## HenoK

> W wątku o Althermie masz wszystko.Dlatego właśnie pisze ,jak to możliwe żeby zapłacić 6tys za miesiąc w takim domu nawet grzejąc prądem i dlatego też pisze "eh wynalazki"


Może jednak byś podał link do tego wątku?
Znakomicie ułatwiłoby to innym zapoznanie się z tymi krytycznymi uwagami.

----------


## cezka

chciałbym zapytać o pewną rzecz ,jest płyta fundamentowa grzewcza,zatarty beton,czy na to idzie jeszcze jakaś warstwa wyrównawcza ,czy bezpośrednio np. kafle ,czy panele?
jak to jest zrobione?taki program w TV.

----------


## pawgar

Witam
Jest to mój pierwszy wpis na tym forum.
Właśnie startuję z budową domu.
Kilka dni temu geodeta wbił swoje kolorowe paliki pod obrys fundamentów, mam też pierwszy wpis w dzienniku budowy,
tym samym rozpoczynam przygodę zwaną buduję własny dom.

Jaki fundament wybrałem?

Legalett  :smile: 

Dosyć długo zastanawialiśmy się z żoną czy decydować się na L.
Na początku przyznam była euforia. Fenomenalne rozwiązanie. Koniec z obrzydliwymi kaloryferami. Skandynawia na tym jedzie - jest wspaniale.
Po każdej euforii przechodzi opamiętanie, chłodna kalkulacja, wyliczenia.

A tych ostatnich jak przyznam trochę dla mnie za mało.
Prawdę powiedziawszy odczuwam pewien niedosyt informacji a już o skrajnych danych dotyczących rocznych kosztach ogrzewania nie wspomnę.
Czytam też w tym wątku wypowiedzi Piotra O i zastanawiam się kim jest, a co za tym idzie na ile można polegać na jego wypowiedziach.
Czy jest może pracownikiem Legaletu czy ma może płacone za kreowanie dobrego wizerunku tej firmy w mediach.
Prawdę mówiąc przez zbyt nachalną lewatywą i opiewaniem Legaletu przez Piotra, zaczynam co najmniej zastanawiać się nad prawdziwością jego wypowiedzi.
Przepraszam jeżeli cię uraziłem ale piszę szczerze o swoich prywatnych odczuciach.

Co do samego fundamentu to głównie dzięki postom na tym forum zdecydowałem się na niego.
Niemniej prawdę powiedziawszy odczuwam pewną nutkę niedopowiedzenia w stosunku tego fundamentu. 
Jak czytam jest piękny i wspaniały ale jednak odczuwam mały niepokój. Czemu skoro taki wspaniały to nie jest popularny w Polsce?

Zrobiłem chłodną kalkulację, spisałem plusy i minusy tego rozwiązania jednak ciągle krąży mi po głowie czy na pewno dobrze robię stawiając na L.
np: mimo całej energooszędności L do końca nie wiem ile będę płacił w stosunku rocznym za ogrzewanie.
Spisałem co prawda wasze wyniki odrzuciłem skrajne wyniki (jak np: Piotra O) i wyciągnąłem medianę.
Jestem zadowolony z waszych wyników ale to jednak są tylko szacunki a nie ma co ukrywać, że po to chcę więcej zainwestować w droższy fundamnet,
żeby przyniósł mi więcej oszczędności w przyszłości.
Mam też spisane dużo pytań dotyczących Legaletu na które do tej pory nie znalazłem nigdzie odpowiedzi. W wolnej chwili wrzucę je tutaj

Pozdrawiam
Paweł

----------


## tomek131

HenoK
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...po-kroku/page2
Link do drugiej strony tego wątku,przewiń ok 3/4strony i zaczyna się dyskusja z człowiekiem który zapłacił 12tys za prąd za 2 m-ce

Pagwar a może zrób określenie zapotrzebowania na ciepło (OZC) i ci wyliczą ile twój dom potrzebuje energii by go zagrzać(robisz legalett i ściany tradycyjne czy z Praefy)

Choć jak widać można mieć nawet pompę ciepła i zapłacić 6tys za miesiąc.

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...po-kroku/page2
> Link do drugiej strony tego wątku,przewiń ok 3/4strony i zaczyna się dyskusja z człowiekiem który zapłacił 12tys za prąd za 2 m-ce


Link lepiej podawać do konkretnego postu, np. http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4125507 lub przynajmniej podać numer postu (w tym wypadku #98, #101 i #102).
W tym wypadku trzeba wziąć pod uwagę kilka spraw : PC pracowała w największe mrozy i to na taryfie budowlanej, poza tym te 12tys. to całkowite zużycie energii w domu, a nie tylko ogrzewanie. Tym niemniej przyczyna tak wysokich rachunków wynika głownie ze złych ustawień PCi.

----------


## QBELEK

Uważam że niepopularność płytowego fundamentu grzewczego w naszym kraju wiąże się z dominująca tutaj technologią murowaną. W skandynawi dominuje budownictwo drewniane i do takich legalett jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem. Ściany domów szkieletowych nie akumulują ciepła tylko stanowią barierę do jego ucieczki. Jedynym akumulatorem jest w tym przypadku płytowy fundament.
Wciskanie legalettu na siłę w murowańce to według mnie przerost formy, bezwładność systemu grzewczego zwielokrotniona jest przez murowane ściany, które też wymagają nagrzania.
Ale czemu w parefach stosują standardowo legalett? Może 15 cm ściany z keramzytu mają mniejsza objętość do akumulacji ciepła,. dlatego Piotr O. nie narzeka? 
Reasumując: im ściana ma mniejsza akumulację ciepła tym bardziej legalett odpowiedni.

pozdrawiam

----------


## SUSPENSER

Co do PC to rozmawiałem z ich konstruktorami - testowali powietrzne i gruntowe - prywatnie polecają tylko gruntowe.

Np. w zeszłym sezonie średni COP osiągnęli na poziomie 3,2.

Dzisiaj koszt gruntowej to około 15 tys zł np. Galmet 9 kW (robią je na porządnych podzespołach).

Czy planujecie także WM z GWC ?
Pytam, bo jest dosyć tania w budowie i sporo daje - zajrzyjcie tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...robiony/page66

----------


## Piotr O.

> (…) Prawdę mówiąc przez zbyt nachalną lewatywą i opiewaniem Legaletu przez Piotra, zaczynam co najmniej zastanawiać się nad prawdziwością jego wypowiedzi.
> Przepraszam jeżeli cię uraziłem ale piszę szczerze o swoich prywatnych odczuciach.


Spokojnie Pawle – nie uraziłeś mnie, bo nie Ty pierwszy tak piszesz. Dziękuję za szczerość. Wiem trudno uwierzyć, że ktoś chce się dzielić swoim już sporym doświadczeniem z innymi, zaprasza do własnego domu, bezinteresownie doradza… Takie dziwne czasy nastały - większość jest interesowna, więc nie rozumie, że można inaczej.
W jakimś stopniu pewnie są te Twoje odczucia pod wpływem czytanych na mój temat opinii trolli.



> Co do samego fundamentu to głównie dzięki postom na tym forum zdecydowałem się na niego.


Czyli jednak ten watek forum ma znaczenie dla przyszłych inwestorów – co cieszy.



> Jak czytam jest piękny i wspaniały ale jednak odczuwam mały niepokój.


Czyżby tylko takie opinie tu były?  :wink: 



> Czemu skoro taki wspaniały to nie jest popularny w Polsce?


To proste: większość woli budować tradycyjnie, a nowego się obawia - podobnie jak ja i Ty zanim się zdecydowaliśmy.  :Smile:  Poza tym pojecie popularności jest względne. Jaką miarę dla popularności przyjąć – tę z lat 90. XX w. czy obecną? Czy na przykład fakt całych dzielnic w Warszawie wybudowanych na Legalett świadczy o jego polarności czy nie?



> Jestem zadowolony z waszych wyników ale to jednak są tylko szacunki…


Co masz na myśli pisząc szacunki? Większość tu piszących podaje konkretne dane z użytkowania Legalett (moje wcale nie są najlepsze, więc nie wiem czemu traktujesz je jako skrajne?).



> Mam też spisane dużo pytań dotyczących Legaletu na które do tej pory nie znalazłem nigdzie odpowiedzi. W wolnej chwili wrzucę je tutaj


Prześlij te pytania chętnie poczytam i jak pozwolisz odpowiem (nie wiem czy mogę, czy warto skoro nie ufasz moim wpisom).
Powodzenia!  :Smile:

----------


## pawgar

> HenoK
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...po-kroku/page2
> ... (robisz legalett i ściany tradycyjne czy z Praefy)


Zamierzam postawić dom szkieletowy Z8 studia Z500. 100m2 ogrzewany elektrycznie. Wykonawca szacuje współczynnik  k =0.24 w okolicach.
Jestem na etapie dogadywania szczegółów.

Co do fundamentów to tak jak pisałem czuję pewien niedosyt informacji.
Przejrzałem chyba wszystkie materiały reklamowe dotyczące L w tym Google i Youtube.
Znalazłem trochę zagranicznych materiałów ale w zasadzie nie potrafię się do nich odnieść bowiem nie wiem czy rozwiązania te funkcjonują też na gruncie polskim.
I tak przykładowo negatywnie zaskoczył mnie fakt, że czytam że L można postawić na rurach powietrznych 50 lub 100. Przy czym w Polsce L stawia się tylko na rurach 50.

Największym jednak zaskoczeniem była dla mnie cena L. Czytałem różne szacunki większe mniejsze. Jednak gdy dostałem wycenę z Gdańska, przyznam, że nie spodziewałem się aż takiej wysokiej ceny za FUNDAMENT. L wycenił mi fundament pod 100m2 dom na 66 000zł brutto. Słownie sześćdzciesiąt sześć tysięcy a do tego jeszcze dodatkowe koszty nieujęte w kosztorysie jak 180ton podsypki (żwiru) pod fundament + praca koparki. Przyznam, że to był moment, w którym zacząłem mocno zastanawiać się nad sensownością inwestowania w L. Fuandament jest 3x droższy od tradycyjnego. Czy jest min. 3x lepszy? Pokalkulowaliśmy trochę i wyszło nam, że w zasadzie L to jest fundament razem z ogrzewaniem i wylewką samopoziomującą, czyli porównując L do tradycyjnego fundamentu należy jeszcze doliczyć kosztu tradycyjnego funddamentu koszt kaloryferów, instalacji i wylewki i dopiero wtedy porównywać cenę. W takim porównaniu L przegrywa cenowo ok 15000zł w stosunku do tradycyjnego fundamentu. Jest to wynik dla mnie satysfakcjonujący biorąc pod uwagę (i mając nadzieje na) przyszłe oszczędności na ogrzewaniu.

Innym aspektem o którym nie wiedziałem, to fakt, że zachwalany Kominkowy Wymiennik Ciepła (koszt 2000zł) nie jest aż tak wydajny jak myślałem, a wręcz dla otwartych pomieszczeń (kuchnia na salon i przedpokój) inwestycja taka nie jest zalecana przez L. Innymi słowy więcej będzie grzał sam kominek w ościennych pokojach, niż ogrzane od kominka powietrze w rurach fundamentu. I tu kolejne moje małe rozczarowanie. "Bo ja właśnie po to chciałem zainwestować w L abym miał takie fantastyczne wynalazki jak KWC. 

Legalet stwierdził, żę dla 100m2 domu będę potrzebował nie jedną centralę, ale dwie centrale grzewcze. Patrząc od strony Energetycznej centrale te, najlepiej jakby znajdowałyby się na środku domu (w osi domu) symetrycznie odsunięte od siebie i od ścian. Pięknie pięknie, tylko wtedy właz wyszedł by mi na wprost wejścia.
Nie wiem czy to nie będzie szpecić. Wolę go nieco przesunąć.

Zastanawiam się też nad rozwiązaniem, aby chociaż druga dalsza z central grzewczych podłączona była do KWC. Nie wiem co na to projektant z L.

Kolejna sprawa to zarządzanie temperaturą. Dajcie zdjęcia jak wygląda pulpit sterowania temperaturą L u was i jak można ustawiać temperaturę grzania w poszczególnych pokojach (obwodach).

Czytam na innych forach aby w tradycyjnym fundamencie nie stosować jako izolatora styropianu bo podgryzają je gryzonie. Czy możecie powiedzieć z praktyki jak to wygląda. Czy gdziekolwiek jakikolwiek styropian pod L został podjedzony przez np: myszy, krety, nornice?
Czy może mam myśleć o jakimś dodatkowym zabezpieczeniu (tynk, kratownica, drobna metalowa siatka przyczepiona dookoła fundamentu.)

dodatkowa kwestia to sprawa podłóg. L twierdzi że może to być kamień, terakota, lub nawet parkiet drewniany do 2,5-3 cm (im cieńszy tym lepiej). Chciałbym zapytać o wasze doświadczenia. Jakie macie podłogi. Czy ma ktoś drewniane podłogi, jakiej grubości. Jak kamienne, czy wykafelkowane podłogi zachowują się latem. Czy nie są wtedy zbyt zimne a przez to nieprzyjemne. Np wstaję chłodnym letnim rankiem na zimna nieprzyjemną podłogę. Jakie są wasze odczucia.

Co z kurzem, czy to prawda że kurz w L:
a) wiruje jak oszalały po całym mieszkaniu.
b) osiada na podłodze i jest dużo więcej sprzątania niz w tradycyjnym domu.

I na deser pytania do was którzy mają już L. i mogą się podzielić z innymi:
ile wyszedł was koszt podsypki z transportem.
Czy faktycznie musi to być masakryczna ilość 180ton, czy może być mniej.
Co zrobiliście z humusem/piachem zdjętym z obrysu domu. I ile go jest - tak wizualnie jest , jaka duża to będzie góra ziemi/piachu, czyli ile miejsca muszę wydzielić na działce aby koparka miała gdzie to zwalać. Może macie jakieś zdjęcia.
Proszę zamieście zdjęcia swoich włazów od L żebym zobaczył jak bardzo są one widoczne. Inna sprawa to czy pokrywy od włazów lub miejsce zaraz koło nich nie nagrzewa się zbytnio w okresie grzewczym. Proszę o wasze doświadczenia.
I największa prośba zamieszczajcie swoje zdjęcia z budowy waszego L, 

Pozdrawiam 
Paweł

----------


## Piotr O.

> chciałbym zapytać o pewną rzecz ,jest płyta fundamentowa grzewcza,zatarty beton,czy na to idzie jeszcze jakaś warstwa wyrównawcza ,czy bezpośrednio np. kafle ,czy panele?
> jak to jest zrobione?taki program w TV.


Nie powinno być dodatkowych warstw (stanowią niepotrzebną izolację cieplną). 
Płyta ma być bardzo dokładnie, równiutko zatarta i na nią bezpośrednio kładziesz kafle, panele...  :Smile:

----------


## QBELEK

A czemu upierasz się przy rurach/kanałach 100 mm?

Wątpliwości : koszt wykonania, zimna podłoga wstając z łóżka, głowa podczas snu blisko ciepłej podłogi rozwiałem decydując się na szkieletora z poddaszem użytkowym. Na poddaszu część spoczynkowa i tam grzejniki akumulacyjne a na podłodze panele, parter jako część dzienna i tam legalett z podłogą ceramiczną. Projekt z poddaszem ma mniejszy fundament.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr O.

Gratuluję Pawle, masz bardzo ładny dom o powierzchni podobnej do mojej (D04 Muratora – 92,5 m2). Jest prosty w budowie (dach dwuspadowy, mało okien…). Podoba mi się układ komunikacyjny, liczba i powierzchnia pomieszczeń. Właściwie nic dodać nic ująć. Gdybym się budował ponownie to chyba poszedłbym w tym samym kierunku.
Nie chcieliśmy z żoną na stare lata chodzić po schodach, więc sam parter; no i ciepło nie umyka do góry, nie ma potrzeby dodatkowych grzejników na poddaszu, nie traci się powierzchni na schody itp.  :Smile: 



> Przy czym w Polsce L stawia się tylko na rurach 50.


A skąd taka błędna informacja? Wybór należy do Ciebie czy chcesz 50 pp czy 100 spiro.



> … zachwalany Kominkowy Wymiennik Ciepła (koszt 2000zł) nie jest aż tak wydajny jak myślałem, a wręcz dla otwartych pomieszczeń (kuchnia na salon i przedpokój) inwestycja taka nie jest zalecana przez L.


Znów jakieś dziwne informacje. Gdzie to wyczytałeś? 
Z tego co czytałem i wiem z własnego użytku, to wcale nie jest tak zachwalany, bo szumi o czym pisałem wielokrotnie. Oczywiście jeśli piszesz o wymienniku proponowanym przez Legalett.

Położenie agregatów nazywanych przez Ciebie centralami grzewczymi określasz przy współpracy z Legalett. Ich położenie ma wpływ na prawidłową pracę instalacji, ale niekoniecznie musi to być w samym środku domu.



> Dajcie zdjęcia jak wygląda pulpit sterowania temperaturą L u was i jak można ustawiać temperaturę grzania w poszczególnych pokojach (obwodach).


Nabieram przekonania na podstawie Twoich pytań i spostrzeżeń, ze nie czytałeś tego wątku, a przede wszystkim opisu technicznego na www Legalett, bo tam i tu znajdziesz i zdjęcia termostatów i opis ich ustawiania. 

Temat szkodliwości nornic, myszy, kretów, mrówek był także tu wielokrotnie poruszany – nikt wiarygodnie tego nie potwierdził, a wielu skrytykowało negatywnie takie obawy.
Zewnętrzne obrzeża styropianowe muszą być zabezpieczone. Możesz to zrobić sam np. przy ocieplaniu domu lub skorzystać z gotowych rozwiązań proponowanych przez L.

Podobnie pisaliśmy o kurzu, o braku prądów konwekcyjnych, itp. Jest jak w normalnym domu.  :Smile: 

Koszt podsypki z transportem jest zależny od tego ile jej chcesz dać. Jeśli chcesz mieć dom nieco podniesiony, na górce (co z własnego doświadczenia polecam). Skąd masz tę ilość 180 ton? U mnie dom o wymiarach 14,6 x 7,7 poszło 125 m3 przy czym mocno podnieśliśmy nasyp z uwagi na pochyłość działki i uwzględniając przyszły poziom bliskiej drogi.
Humusu było tylko tyle, by wyrównać nasyp górki, na której stanął dom, a potem dla wyrównania działki trzeba było dodatkowo nawieźć ziemi.
Jaką masz wielkość działki? U nas 26 x 36 m i bez problemu wszystko się zmieściło w jednym z rogów działki. Zdjęcia mogę Ci wysłać jak podasz mi swojego e-mail (możesz zrobić to przez korespondencję prywatną forum).

Włazy a raczej przykrywy agregatów, są to zwykłe stalowe płyty o wymiarach skrzyni agregatu, którą masz pokazaną na stronach Legalett. Nie nagrzewają się zbytnio, bo są izolowane od spodu. Leżą równo z poziomem podłogi i możesz nad nimi postawić na przykład szafę.  :Smile:

----------


## tomek131

Idę o zakład ,że za 30-40lat wtedy kiedy już będziesz na emeryturze i w dodatku najdalszy spacer będzie z pokoju do pokoju albo na podwórko ze styropianu pod Legalett nie zostanie nawet wspomnienie.I wtedy z marnej emeryturki zapłacisz z parę tysięcy za prąd za miesiac,jak nie będziesz bogaty to może cię spotkać ,że w jakimś przytułku wylądujesz.Albo chałupa postawiona na styropianie się przechyli i popęka i trza będzie drugą budować w wieku 70lat :smile: 
Ale pewnie właściciele Legalett ,którzy jak widać mają to gdzieś bedą wtedy w swych apartamentach w jakimś ciepłym kraju i to jest najważniejsze w całym tym biznesie :smile: 
Wekszość ma tu pewnie po 30-40lat i nie rozumie najprostszych prawideł rynku :smile: 
Tak jak to jest zrobione przez Legalett (styropian pod chałupą,styropian brzegowy )to se można domek letniskowy na działce postawić i niech se tam PiotruśO wymyśla co chce,od razu uprzedzam jego odpowiedz

----------


## lucjanmarek

Uwielbiam ten temat i wasze świetne i nie pozbawione wątków humorystycznych polemiki! 
No bardzo proszę co masz do powiedzenia Piotrze O?
Zaryzykuj i napisz że węgiel jest najwspanialszy i ma najlepsze rokowania na najbliższe 100 lat!

----------


## cezka

> Nie powinno być dodatkowych warstw (stanowią niepotrzebną izolację cieplną). 
> Płyta ma być bardzo dokładnie, równiutko zatarta i na nią bezpośrednio kładziesz kafle, panele...


piotrO ,Ty  wszystko piszesz jakbyś tutaj na FM robił dyplom z marketingu,ja pytam o praktykę,proszę o odpowiedź jesli mozna kogoś kto wybudował chałupę na L.,jak w praktyce wygląda ta sprawa?

----------


## Piotr O.

> piotrO ,Ty  wszystko piszesz jakbyś tutaj na FM robił dyplom z marketingu,ja pytam o praktykę,proszę o odpowiedź jesli mozna kogoś kto wybudował chałupę na L.,jak w praktyce wygląda ta sprawa?


A dziękuję Cezka za taką "laurkę". Widzę, że i Ciebie przekonują bzdury wypisywane przez Tomka, którego starzy bywalcy nie traktują poważnie.
Pisałem jak to jest w praktyce, bo w przreciwieństwie do Tomka dom na Legalett mam od 7 lat i dobrze wiem jak ważne jest dokładne wyrównanie betonu. 
Piszę jak jest w praktyce. Ale bardzo proszę mogę i tak: 
Wiesz Ceśka z tym robieniem dodatkowych warstw wyrównawczych to normalne, bo jak firma Ci krzywo zatarła powierzchnie to teraz i paneli równo nie ułożysz. Legalett wg Umowy ma być równiutki na całej płycie, a jak Ci zrobili ianczej to teraz równaj, równaj... i zgłoś reklamacje.  :Smile: 
Powodzenia!

----------


## Piotr O.

> No bardzo proszę co masz do powiedzenia Piotrze O?


Masz ciekawe motto Lucjanie: _Wszystko co robimy jest dobre...._  :Smile: 
Staraj się go stosować. Napisz o swoich doświadczeniach z L. Najlepszego...  :big grin:

----------


## lucjanmarek

Piotrze O przecież wiesz.....
A na poważnie to nie mam żadnego doświadczenia z L. Już za niedługo będę miał doświadczenia z troszkę podobną technologią. Tak naprawdę każdy z nas wybiera taką technologię budowy jaką sobie chce. Na jaką go stać i z takich czy innych względów wybrał. Wielokrotnie pisałeś i przypominałeś jaki TEMAT ma ten wątek. Obserwując wypowiedzi tomka131 oczami wyobraźni widzę faceta stojącego pod salonem MERCEDESA trzymającego transparent:
 "Nie kupujcie tej marki bo napychacie kabzę niemieckim imperialistom wyjeżdżającym  co rok do ciepłych krajów za nasze, najsze pieniądze" a po tej pikiecie idącego za róg i wsiadającego do syrenki ze słowami " No nasza myśl techniczna to jest to"
Przyznaj tomaszowi131 rację że węgiel jest the best i już. Tym bardziej że może go kupić za kilka złociszy. 
I zacznijmy wymieniać się DOŚWIADCZENIAMI!
PS. A propos motto. Staramy się

----------


## tomek131

Średni pryzklad z tym Mercedesem bo akurat jakosc i trwalosc Mercedesa jest legendarna na tle innych marek odkad istnieje motoryzacja prawie(co nie znaczy ze sie nie psuje oczywiscie).
Legalett poki co w porownaniu z innymi systemami nawet nie ociera sie o podobna sytuacje.
Ja tylko obawiam ze jest wynalazkiem marketingowym(a obecnosc na forach takich PiotrowO powoduje ,ze jeszcze bardyiej sie boje) do tego niesprawdzonym (poprosze jeden przyklad uztkownika ,ktory ma go np tylko 30lat),ktos zarobi kase na naiwniakach placacych za niego jak za zboze.Podobnie jak z Praefa.A potem za 30czy 40lat sie okaze ........Najgorsze ,ze sytuacja dotyczy domu nie lodowki czy nawet auta.
A naprawde ten styropian pod domem to juz masakra,samo to pokazuje motyw dzialania czyli zrobic,jak najtanszym sposobem ,jak najwiecej zarobic a co bedzie z domem czlowieka za 30,40lat to kogo by obchodzilo.
Coraz bardziej dochodze do wniosku ze wlasciwe przeznaczenie to luksusowe(wymusi to cena Legalettu) domki na dzialkach letniskowych gdzie jest tylko prad

----------


## lucjanmarek

Jeżeli pozwolisz to odniosę się do kilku myśli które starałeś się przekazać w tym poście.

 Przykład z tym Mercedesem nie jest średni.

 Kilkadziesiąt lat temu również i ten sposób który zaproponował pan Benz był sposobem nowatorskim i burzył wtedy obowiązujący porządek rzeczy. Do podróżowania służyły konie, a nie powóz z kotłem na węgiel (pamiętaj że drzewny a nie kopalny)! Kilka osób jednak zaufało temu rozwiązaniu i właśnie dzięki nim przemysł motoryzacyjny wygląda dziś tak jak wygląda. Nie mam najmniejszego zamiaru posądzać tego Pana o to że jak napisałeś w poprzednim poście: 

" Ale pewnie właściciele Legalett ,którzy jak widać mają to gdzieś będą wtedy w swych apartamentach w jakimś ciepłym kraju i to jest najważniejsze w całym tym biznesie"

promując pewne rozwiązania robił to tylko po to żeby jak wyżej! 

Przyznaję Ci rację że jakość Mercedesa jest legendarna. Ale legendy to raczej przekazywane z ust do ust (choć wolę określenie że do ucha) przekazy o smokach, Czerwonych Kapturkach i Śpiących Królewnach. Jeżeli chcesz służę informacjami ile w roku 2009 osoby prywatnych i firm wytoczyły spraw na drodze sądowej Firmie "M" o oszustwa i sprzedaż pojazdów z wadami, uszkodzonych i naprawianych a sprzedawanych jako nowe i w pełni wartościowe!

Rozumiem że Ty jako wielki orędownik i piewca wyższości węgla nad innymi nośnikami energii jesteś związany układ marketingowy z którąś Kopalnią Węgla? Mnie to nie przeszkadza! Bo przecież do mnie należy wybór! Czy mieć drożej i czyściej czy raczej taniej i.....wyglądać jak górnik!
I już na koniec mojego posta:
JEŻELI TYLKO UWAŻASZ ŻE L NABIJA KABZĘ BO PROPONUJE SWOJĄ TECHNOLOGIĘ ZA DROGO....to właśnie tak rodzą się wielkie wynalazki!


Chłopie zrób to T A N I E J ! ! ! ! I jesteś Milionerem! Jestem pierwszy na wspólnika!

----------


## Praefa

> poprosze jeden przyklad uztkownika ,ktory ma go np tylko 30lat,ktos zarobi kase na naiwniakach placacych za niego jak za zboze.Podobnie jak z Praefa.A potem za 30czy 40lat sie okaze ........


Przepraszamy, że wchodzimy na ten teren  :smile:  Ale Tomek131 wywołał nas do tablicy. Nie wiemy, jak jest w przypadku Legalettu i niech on odpowiada na takie pytania, ale jeżeli chodzi o Praefę (bo padła wątpliwość), to pierwsze domy w naszej technologii mają już 37 lat (zagranicą) i 11 lat w Polsce. Więc proszę nie pisz, że okaże się za 30, 40 lat, bo w naszym przypadku takie domy istnieją i mają się dobrze. Nie mówiąc o tym, że my dajemy gwarancję na... 50 lat! To tyle w temacie i już uciekamy  :smile: 

Pozdrawiamy i zapraszamy do dyskusji na forach dotyczących Praefy.

----------


## perm

> ..., to pierwsze domy w naszej technologii mają już 37 lat (zagranicą) i 11 lat w Polsce. Więc proszę nie pisz, że okaże się za 30, 40 lat, bo w naszym przypadku takie domy istnieją i mają się dobrze. Nie mówiąc o tym, że my dajemy gwarancję na... 50 lat! To tyle w temacie i już uciekamy 
> 
> Pozdrawiamy i zapraszamy do dyskusji na forach dotyczących Praefy.


Oprócz tych domów PRAEFY w Niemczech z którymi po latach były problemy na tyle duże że trzeba było co? Wymieniać ściany? Chwała firmie ze dotrzymała warunków gwarancji i zarazem mocny argument za zakupem systemu PRAEFA ale jednak wbrew temu co wyżej napisaliście dom z PRAEFY nie musi "mieć się dobrze" po latach. Napisaliście że zawinił dostawca kerazmytu, zapytałem o co chodzi ale odpowiedzi brak., U nas kto ewentualnie może zawinić? Dostawca keramzytu? Dostawca betonu? Dostawca zbrojenia? Remont nawet gwarancyjny to nie jest to o czym marzy inwestor. Tym bardzie remont tego co wyremontować się nie da czyli izolacji pod płytą fundamentową. Dla mnie styropian to również wielka niewiadoma. Będę miał płytę ale prawdopodobnie na granulacie szkła piankowego mimo wysokiej ceny.

----------


## tomek131

Lucjanmarek napisałem przecież ,że nie znaczy ,że Mercedes się nie psuje.Ostatnie dobre auto tej marki to W124 wiem o tym doskonale
Legalett niestety niczego specjalnie nowego i odkrywczego nie wymyślił ,pod podłogą to już Krzyżacy palili  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## piotr.nowy

Węglem !!! :stir the pot:  :big grin:

----------


## Praefa

> Oprócz tych domów PRAEFY w Niemczech z którymi po latach były problemy na tyle duże że trzeba było co? Wymieniać ściany? Chwała firmie ze dotrzymała warunków gwarancji i zarazem mocny argument za zakupem systemu PRAEFA


Ale to nie powinno być nic dziwnego w poważnym biznesie. Dajemy gwarancję, więc jej dotrzymujemy.




> ale jednak wbrew temu co wyżej napisaliście dom z PRAEFY nie musi "mieć się dobrze" po latach.


Jakiś przykład?




> Napisaliście że zawinił dostawca kerazmytu, zapytałem o co chodzi ale odpowiedzi brak., U nas kto ewentualnie może zawinić? Dostawca keramzytu? Dostawca betonu? Dostawca zbrojenia?


Materiał dostarczony przez niego nie spełniał wszystkich norm. Co do dnia dzisiejszego... Nauczka sprzed kilkudziesięciu lat w Niemczech spowodowała, że Praefa wypracowała świetny system zabezpieczeń przed złym materiałem. Mamy niezależny system nadzoru, który sprawdza się od wielu lat doskonale. Po tamtych wydarzeniach nie mieliśmy już żadnych problemów z naszymi domami.




> Remont nawet gwarancyjny to nie jest to o czym marzy inwestor.


Oczywiście, że tak. Ale jest to pewne zabezpieczenie dla inwestora. Zabezpieczenie, od którego inne firmy uciekają, jak tylko mogą. I prośba na przyszłość... Nie chcemy "zaśmiecać" (w pozytywnym tego słowa znaczeniu) forum użytkowników Legalettu. Zapraszamy Cię Drogi Internauto z powrotem na wątki związane z naszą technologią. Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## tomek131

Dostrzegam jeszcze jedną prawidłowość na Praefy,Legaletty i różne inne drogie wynalazki decydują się przeważnie ludzie bez kasy i bez wiedzy budowlanej,ciekawe czemu

----------


## lucjanmarek

> Dostrzegam jeszcze jedną prawidłowość na Praefy,Legaletty i różne inne drogie wynalazki decydują się przeważnie ludzie bez kasy i bez wiedzy budowlanej,ciekawe czemu


Ty wiesz że i ja to zauważyłem?!?!?!?


Bogole to Panie wunglem palo i po chróst do murgrabiego lasu chodzo! 

PS. Milczeniem pominięty temat zarabiania w spółce na produkcji płyt fundamentowych i ścian z keramzytu! A czemu pana nie interesuje zarabiania na tym? Byśmy sobie jeździli jak te ( tu cytat z twojego postu)

" Ale pewnie właściciele Legalett ,którzy jak widać mają to gdzieś bedą wtedy w swych apartamentach w jakimś ciepłym kraju i to jest najważniejsze w całym tym biznesie "

JA TAK CHCE! A Ty nie?

----------


## J&M&dzieci

> Ja mam pytanie dotyczące gniazdek w domu modelowym Pref-Budu: nie można zmienić ich ustawienia?
> A co z odpływami kanalizacji i doprowadzeniem wody? Można zmieniać?
> 
> My też chcieliśmy kupić działkę w okolicach Gliwic. Ceny skutecznie nas powstrzymały.
> Ostatecznie mamy działkę w Paniówkach  za zdecydowanie przystępniejszą cenę.


Można zmieniać  :smile:  Trzeba tylko w odpowiednim momencie ustalić i dać wykonawcom znać.
My zmieniamy kilka ustawień, ale niewiele.

Pawgar - my nasz fundament z robocizną mamy wyceniony na 65 tys. Zmieniać będę tylko styropian na styrodur, rezygnuję jednak z folii izolacyjnej, bo obawiam się, że poza sezonem zimowym może się wszystko zaparzać (wiosną jeszcze L może grzać, a przymrozków nie będzie) - może źle myślę... A powierzchnia 102m2.

Podłogi robimy wszędzie z kafli, nawet w sypialnach. W parterówce nie wyobrażam sobie desek np. w dużym pokoju połączonym z tarasem przy dzieciach i psach. Widziałam świetnej jakości deski po roku użytkowania. Dziękuję. Paneli nie chce bo elektrostatyczne. A wirowanie kurzu to raczej przy grzejnikach. Lepiej jakby osiadał w większej mierze na podłodze - łatwiej sprzątać  :smile: 

Hmm ja bym się nie decydowała na ocenę czyjegoś portfela tylko na podstawie wybieranej technologii - bardzo ryzykowne. A wiedza? Nie każdy kończył budowlankę (lub studia na kier. budowlanym), baaa niejeden, który ją kończył potrafi opowiadać herezje...

----------


## cezka

piotrO,niepotrzebnie się tak denerwujesz,ja jestem maluczki człowieczek i chciałem zapytać forumowiczów  o rzeczy praktyczne, z czystej ciekawości,przecież nie zanegowałem tego co piszesz tylko formę,jek uczestniczę w targach to lubię iść pogadać  z inzynierami z firm,calkiem inna rozmowa niż z przedstwawicielami,bywa,że robią krecią robotę,od inzyniera ja kupiłbym prędzej,mówi o blaskach i cieniach,w miarę szczerze ,bo nie napinaja go bezposrednio target,piotrO,bardzo szanuję Twoją firmę,jest rzeczywiście mocna i doświadczona,ale chłopaku,moim skromnym zdaniem niepotrzebnie wdajesz sie w niektóre polemiki,więcej asertywności,albo.....czekaj do 50 ki.pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie i z sympatią

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Ceśka  :big grin: 
Toś Ty jest ze Ślunska - Tarnowskie Góry, a ja rodem z Łopolszczyzny. Pamiętasz pewnie ten dowcip: Wymień trzy miasta na Opolszczyźnie na Ł. Hm???: Łopole, Łozimek i Łolesno.  :Smile:  Taż Bracie trza było zarozki pisać, żeś Ty swój i do tego chłop i z Cezbudu. Alem sie uśmiał sam z siebie z tą Ceśką od Twojego pseudo cezka. 
Dzięki za komplimenty - są mocno na wyrost  :Smile: . Nie obawiaj się ja nie jestem dla Ciebie konkurencją - nie robię fundamentowych płyt. Jestem zwykłym mieszkańcem domu na Legalett i nie mam firmy budowlanej. Masz racje z polemikami i asertywnością. Jak było tu niedawno nudno to se z Tomkiem próbowaliśmy pożartować. Dołączył do nas i lucjan i marek (LucjanMarek  :Smile:  ) z Czerwonym Kapturkiem i Śpiącą Królewną i Piotrek zwany nowym - taka wesoła kompanija od wungla, węgla, mercedesa i syrenki... Czasem dla odprężenia od trolli i budowania pożartować warto.
Z Tobą też na spokojnie, bo jestem nadzwyczaj cierpliwy i spokojny człowiek - jak na nauczyciela przystało.  :Smile:  
50-ka już prawie na karku, a 100-ke czasem sobie gulnę - soczku.  :big grin: 

PS Coby było cosik bardziej w temacie - mam wrażenie, że Murator zrobił dobry interes tworząc płatne profile dla firm. Natomiast firmy raczej nie. Czytając wpisy "ekspertów" z tychże firm dochodzę do wniosku, że mogą stracić klientów, bo nie znają specyfiki forum, mylą forumowiczów z klasycznymi inwestorami.
Rzecz jasna mogę się mylić...

----------


## tomek131

Nie mylisz się.A czyżbyś miał na myśli Praefę?  :smile:

----------


## lucjanmarek

Dobry żart.....pozdrawiam Piotra O  :Smile: 


lucjanmarek

----------


## cezka

piotrzeO ,nie rozumiem skąd ten język -wungiel etc. nie rozumiem skąd mowa o konkurencji,nie pisałem o tym,bać się nie boję,a a propos Twojej profesji a zaangażowania w Legallet,to jeśli Ci nic nie płacą to jest skandal.Rany na Twojej piersi i szkody psychiczne w obronie marki L,świadczą o kombatantctwie i wymagają zadośćuczynienia,albo przynajmniej honorowego prezesostwa.Tyle żartów.Wiem,że to nie jest miejsce na pozyskiwanie klientów,czytam to wszystko,żeby poznać rynek,jakie są oczekiwania ludzi,powiem szczerze,wiem więcej.Stąd moje pytanie o strone techniczną,czy kładzie się kafle bezpośrednio na płytę,wiedzieć więcej....to ważne.O tyle ważne ,że mnie interesuje cała reszta ,co sie dzieje po.. ponieważ dalej zajmuję sie budowaniem chałup i dla mnie ważny jest cały proces budowy,mniej boli później.
ot i całe zeznanie,co do konkurencji,to ja dla marki L,jestem tzw. pikuś ,nawet nie pan pikuś.

----------


## Piotr O.

> O tyle ważne ,że mnie interesuje cała reszta ,co sie dzieje po.. ponieważ dalej zajmuję sie budowaniem chałup i dla mnie ważny jest cały proces budowy,mniej boli później. ot i całe zeznanie,co do konkurencji,to ja dla marki L,jestem tzw. pikuś ,nawet nie pan pikuś.


Cezka, podoba mi się to co piszesz i jak piszesz. Tym bardziej, że masz poczucie humoru, umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem, nie obawiasz się popełniać błędów, jesteś refleksyjny... i doceniasz ludzi - dziękuję.  :Smile: 
Mam dla Ciebie "tajną" informację, o której kiedyś tu pisałem. Legalett Gdańsk szukał firm, które byłyby zainteresowane wykonawstwem fundamentu grzewczego. Oferta być może jest nadal aktualna. Jak pewnie wiesz taki fundament można wykonać samemu w oparciu o dokumentację otrzymaną z L.
Co Ty na to?

----------


## pawgar

Witam



> A czemu upierasz się przy rurach/kanałach 100 mm?


Wyczytałem, że przy większych średnicach powietrze ma mniejsze opory do pokonania a przez to mniej szumi. Przekładając to na Kominkowy wymiennik ciepła przy rurach 50 mm L będzie bardziej szumiał niż przy rurach 100 mm.
Niemniej standardowa oferta L zakłada stosowanie rur 50 także do KWC. 




> A skąd taka błędna informacja? Wybór należy do Ciebie czy chcesz 50 pp czy 100 spiro.


Faktycznie, zadzwoniłem, sprawdziłem. 100 mm spiro są dostępne ale jest to droższe rozwiązanie niż 50 mm.
Standardowo też L w przesłanej ofercie zaproponował mi rury 50 mm. 

Jeszcze jeden temat chodzi mi po głowie. Z tego co pamiętam poruszana była kiedyś sprawa KWC.
Wymiennik działa w dwie strony grzeje gdy jest palone w kominku ale i ochładza niepotrzebnie układ gdy kominek jest wygaszony.
Czy jest to problem czy też są to pomijalne straty lub czy ktoś praktycznie rozwiązał ten problem np: stosując tak jak w rekuperatorach z GWC bypass (przełącznik).
Kominek grzeje, przełączamy wajchę i mamy ciepłą podłogę z kominka. Kominek nie grzeje wajcha w drugą stronę i KWC  jest wyłączony z obiegu powietrza.




> pawgar: "dla otwartych pomieszczeń (kuchnia na salon i przedpokój) inwestycja (w KWC) nie jest zalecana przez L."
> Znów jakieś dziwne informacje. Gdzie to wyczytałeś?


Gdzie to wyczytałem? W e-mailu od głównego projektanta L. W większości będę miał pomieszczenia otwarte a w nich  
cytuję "... są to w większości pomieszczenia otwarte (salon, kuchnia), które swoim zasięgiem obejmuje przenikające ciepło z kominka. W związku z powyższym podłączanie agregatu grzewczego do kominka mija się z celem. "




> Skąd masz tę ilość 180 ton?


Z przesłanej mi oferty firmy L. Dla mnie też to wydawało się dziwne. Nawet zadzwoniłem i spytałem czy to trochę nie za dużo. Dostałem odpowiedź, że może starczy 120 ton :smile: 
Przyznam, że nawet 120 t. to dla mnie masakrycznie dużo. 




> Jaką masz wielkość działki?


Ok. 38x38m




> Zmieniać będę tylko styropian na styrodur


Podziel się co było przyczyną zmiany. Co wpłynęło na twoją decyzję.

Acha jeszcze jedno pytanie
Jak poradziliście sobie z kanalizacją i instalacją ciepłej/zimnej wody.
Czy każdy punkt jest  "na wylot " przeprowadzony przez fundament czy też instalacje te idą w ścianach?

Mam też jeszcze pytanie do wszystkich użytkowników L.
Jakie są wasze przemyślenia dotyczące L. Co byście zmienili dodali ulepszyli gdybyście jeszcze raz stawiali L?

----------


## tomek131

Dołożyli by do Legalett piec na węgiel,żeby nie płacić tyle za prąd  :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

Droższe rozwiązanie pewnie bo do większych średnic kanałów grubsza płyta. 100 mm zalecane gdzie szkody górnicze itp.

Przy wyjściu powietrza z podłogi 50 mm do KWC są tłumiki o średnicy bodajże 500 mm, następnie rura flex aluminiowa z wełną 250 mm i wymiennik kominkowy.

Dziwne bo ja rozmawiając z inż Naruckim rad o bezzasadności stosowania KWC nie otrzymałem, wręcz przeciwnie a patrząc się na  rzut projektu domu pagwar to ma on więcej pomieszczeń zamkniętych na parterze niż w moim z71. Zresztą większość nowobudowanych ma salon i kuchnie otwartą?

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Pawle



> Jeszcze jeden temat chodzi mi po głowie. Z tego co pamiętam poruszana była kiedyś sprawa KWC.
> Wymiennik działa w dwie strony grzeje gdy jest palone w kominku ale i ochładza niepotrzebnie układ gdy kominek jest wygaszony.
> Czy jest to problem czy też są to pomijalne straty lub czy ktoś praktycznie rozwiązał ten problem np: stosując tak jak w rekuperatorach z GWC bypass (przełącznik).
> Kominek grzeje, przełączamy wajchę i mamy ciepłą podłogę z kominka. Kominek nie grzeje wajcha w drugą stronę i KWC  jest wyłączony z obiegu powietrza.


Fajny ten pomysł z wajchą.  :Smile:  Z tego co wiem był rozważany przez konstruktorów z L.  To są pomijalne straty.



> Gdzie to wyczytałem? W e-mailu od głównego projektanta L. W większości będę miał pomieszczenia otwarte a w nich  
> cytuję "... są to w większości pomieszczenia otwarte (salon, kuchnia), które swoim zasięgiem obejmuje przenikające ciepło z kominka. W związku z powyższym podłączanie agregatu grzewczego do kominka mija się z celem. "


 Hm, zastanawiam się co miał na myśli projektant L. pisząc: "podłączanie agregatu grzewczego do kominka"?
Jeśli masz obwodu połączone z kominkiem, które są otwarte i są blisko kominka, to ciepło będzie się rozchodzić grawitacyjnie  i wtedy rzeczywiście KWC będzie pewnie niepotrzebnym wydatkiem z jednym wyjątkiem. Kiedy na przykład grzejesz gazem i nie ma dla Ciebie znaczenia w jakich porach dogrzewasz, to KWC ma dla opisanego przez Ciebie układu domu małe znaczenie. W przypadku jednak agregatów prądowych, wykorzystujących głównie II taryfę, KWC pozwala na oszczędności zużycia energii dzięki skumulowaniu w fundamencie ciepła z kominka.
Mam nadzieję, że jasno to opisałem.



> Przyznam, że nawet 120 t. to dla mnie masakrycznie dużo.


 U mnie było odwrotnie zaplanowano za mało i wtedy byłem zaskoczony, gdy było dwa razy więcej m3 i dwa razy więcej do zapłaty.  ::-(: 
Ci, którzy już wybudowali wiedzą, że na tym nie należy oszczędzać - to jest bardzo ważny element L. - jego podłoże.



> Ok. 38x38m


 Piękna działka i na niej z pewnością wszystko Ci się zmieści - nawet średni basen pływacki.  :Smile: 



> Jak poradziliście sobie z kanalizacją i instalacją ciepłej/zimnej wody.
> Czy każdy punkt jest  "na wylot " przeprowadzony przez fundament czy też instalacje te idą w ścianach?


 Tak, każdy - chociaż tak być nie musi.

PS Pytałem p. Wojtka N. z L. o zasadność stosowania spiro 100, a nie pp 50. Potwierdził, że na życzenie inwestora  lub gdy wymagają tego właściwości terenu są stosowane. Jest ono jednak obecnie rzadko wykorzystywane. Tak jak pisałeś standardem są 50 pp z racji kosztów (ok. 20 % taniej). A kwestię wyciszenia szumów w agregatach z pp rozwiązano nowymi skrzyniami z podwójnym przykryciem i uszczelnieniem.

----------


## J&M&dzieci

> Witam
> Gdzie to wyczytałem? W e-mailu od głównego projektanta L. W większości będę miał pomieszczenia otwarte a w nich  
> cytuję "... są to w większości pomieszczenia otwarte (salon, kuchnia), które swoim zasięgiem obejmuje przenikające ciepło z kominka. W związku z powyższym podłączanie agregatu grzewczego do kominka mija się z celem. "


Uprzedzam, że dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu będę (mam nadzieję!) mieć ostateczną rozmowę z Pref-Budem i wszystko tam ustalimy, ale my ze wzgledu także na otwarte pomieszczenia chcemy kominek zintegrować z agregatem strefy nocnej a nie dziennej. Strefa nocna jest zamknięta, poza tym wcześniej czytałam w postach, że nie wszystkim na L. udało się w zimie fajną temperaturę osiągnąć w tych pomieszczeniach, a ja lubię ciepło.
Na początku o to pytałam, ale nie pamiętam czy coś stoi na przeszkodzie, by był to drugi agregat.

A jeżeli chodzi o styrodur - dużo pisał o tym Tomek131. My się zastanawialiśmy czy jeszcze styropian czymś utrwalić. Nie mam tak dużego rozeznania w różnorodnych materiałach budowlanych i tego wynalazku nie znałam (teraz poznałam też aqua  :wink: ). Chcieliśmy o to zapytać na najbliższej rozmowie z Pref-budem. Jednak znalezione w necie info na temat styroduru przekonuje nas. Różnica w cenie niewielka, a trwałość większa. Będziemy też na boki styropianu dawać siatki przeciw nornicom, kretom i innym stworzonkom ryjącym w ziemi.

Mam nadzieję, że lada dzień wszystko ustalimy. Już na szczęście zamknęliśmy temat instalacji. Zdecydowaliśmy się na wod-kan i elektrykę - co, gdzie, ile  :smile: )

Tomku131 - byliśmy ostatnio w modelowym i dokładnie przyjrzeliśmy się poddaszu. Wcześniej nie zwracaliśmy specjalnie uwagi na nie. Pomierzyliśmy, policzyliśmy i będzie tam jeden pokój plus kawałek suszarni (oczywiście jak się zdecydujemy na adaptację poddasza). Na 2 pokoje nie ma szans, chybaże przesunęłoby się wejście, ale już o tym rozmawiałam wcześniej - w to miejsce o którym myślałam się nie da.

----------


## tomek131

Co czytaliście o pomieszczeniach niedogrzewanycb w mrozy przez Legalett bo ja nawet nie pamiętam?
Ten pokój na poddaszu-zwracaliście uwagę na wysokość tego pokoju? Tam  po doliczeniu ocieplenia jakie musicie dać w dachu plus płyty g-k plus jakaś posadzka to w najwyższym punkcie będzie chyba z 1.95m jak pamiętam.I to tylko na środku, na szerokości chyba dosłownie metra,reszta skos.Podniesienie ścianki kolankowej dałoby więcej miejsca,ale nie wiem jak to z papierami (czy istotna zmiana).A może taka wysokość wam wystarczy,choć mieszkać to tam się dało nie będzie chyba,a latem może być fatalny zaduch.
Ktoś rozważał chyba  kiedyś,żeby po nawiezieniu podsypki i zagęszczeniu wylać cienko beton i dopiero dać styropian ,czy to słuszny pomysł musisz pytać fachowców.

----------


## pawgar

Pytanie Pytanie!
Jak prowadzicie rury ciepłej i zimnej wody.
Zamierzam stawiać kanadyjczyka i wykonawca powiedział mi, że instalacja wodna ciepłej i zimnej wody (pozioma) powinna być prowadzona JEDYNIE w fundamencie aby nie osłabiać konstrukcji szkieletu.
Jednocześnie projektant Legaletu ma obawy czy zatapianie rurek w fundamencie nie spowoduje problemów w przypadku ewentualnej awarii wodnej a w konsekwencji zalania wodą i potrzebą rozkuwania podłogi  na całej powierzchni.

Podzielcie się jak to jest u Was. 
A jeżeli w płycie to gdzie (w betonie, pomiędzy styropianami pod betonem czy w ziemi)?

----------


## Piotr O.

Na moje życzenie ekipa z L. położyła rurki wodne w drugiej warstwie styropianu czyli pod betonem. Dzięki czemu po wykonaniu L. miałem już mało pracy z podłączeniem do wanny, umywalek... (Praefa zrobiła bruzdy w ścianach, więc i to było uproszczeniem).
W ten sposób L. wykonuje to poza standardową umową w wielu domach. Decyzja należy do inwestora.
Mieszkamy 7 rok i wszystko działa OK. Gdyby jednak - nie daj Boże - było uszkodzenie, to zawór zamykający jest i można poprowadzić nową instalację nad fundamentem. W domu takim jak nasz parterowym nie ma tych rurek dużo.  :Smile: 
Mądrych i odważnych decyzji życzę.

----------


## QBELEK

Pawgar co to za wykonawca? 
Budujący szkielet mają sposoby na prowadzenie rurek w ścianach, są też zalecenia jeśli chodzi o otwory w słupkach drewnianych tak by nie osłabiać konstrukcji. Zgodziłbym się raczej jeśli chodzi o prowadzenie rur kanalizacyjnych. 
W fundamencie płytowym robi się przepusty wod-kan, elektryka z zewnątrz. Tak jak mówisz może być problem np. przy rozszczelnieniu rurek wtedy tylko kucie z drugiej strony rozszczelnienie  rur w ścianach zmoczy izolację domu a w następstwie spowoduje korozję biologiczną konstrukcji. Tak czy siak profesjonalizm wykonawcy jest najważniejszy by zminimalizować ryzyko i w przypadku szkieletu na tym nie można oszczędzać.
http://www.szkielet.pl/domy_szkielet...stalacji&id=39
pozdrawiam

----------


## witold15

Czekam obecnie na montaż agregatów i mam pytania do użytkowników L.

1. jak długo grzać przy otwartych klapach ? jak długo wygrzewać przed położeniem podłogi?
2. jak wykonćzyć podłogę nad klapami aby nie hałasowało ale aby łatwo dostępne?
3. czy dodatkowo dołożyć styropianu na obwodzie płyty, gdyż przy tych betonowych "wypustach" zostało tylko 1 cm i wydaje mi się, że będzie to duży mostek cieplny?

----------


## pawgar

> Pawgar co to za wykonawca? 
> Budujący szkielet mają sposoby na prowadzenie rurek w ścianach, są też zalecenia jeśli chodzi o otwory w słupkach drewnianych tak by nie osłabiać konstrukcji. Zgodziłbym się raczej jeśli chodzi o prowadzenie rur kanalizacyjnych.


Qbelek, ja pytam jak prowadzicie rurki ciepłej i zimnej wody a nie co sądzicie o moim wykonawcy!
Jak będę miał takie pytanie to się do Ciebie zgłoszę.

Co do linku, który podałeś, to już go wcześniej czytałem ale dziękuję za niego i gwoli mojego spokoju o osłabienie konstrukcji podesłałem go do mojego kier. bud.
Stwierdził on, że każde przewiercanie szkieletu nawet najmniejsze osłabia go. Niezależnie czy będzie to przewiert pod przewód czy pod rurę kanalizacyjną i zaleca minimalizować dziurawienie szkieletu. Zapytał on czy z własnej woli podciął bym siekierą na całej długości ściany każdy filar o prawie połowę jego szerokości?
Dodatkowo zaproponował rozważyć zastosowania cyrkulacji ciepłej wody, czyli aby po odkręceniu kranu od razu leciała ciepła woda - a to już dwie rury ciepłej wody i jedna zimnej w każdym punkcie i kolejny cios dla szkieletu.

   Dostałem też w międzyczasie odpowiedź od projektanta z Legaletu, że jeżeli mam takie życzenie to mogę położyć rurki w fundamencie ale pod warunkiem, że nie będą one miały łączeń. Rurki mogą być prowadzone w betonie pod pierwszą warstwą zbrojenia. Tak więc po namyśle, zatopię w sumie 4 rurki w otulinie. Dwie od ciepłej wody, jedną od zimnej i jedną zapasową. Zakładając negatywny scenariusz gdy jedna rurka rozszczelni się, przełączę się na rurkę zapasową, bez kucia, bez kurzu, bez zmoczonego szkieletu.  Zakładając jeszcze gorszy scenariusz, gdy druga rurka rozszczelni się, odłączam  cyrkulację i na dwóch pozostałych sprawnych rurkach mam w pełni funkcjonalny dom. Dodam tylko że do cyrkulacji ciepłej wody potrzebna jest elektryczna pompa (a elektryczna znaczy koszty energii), dlatego dostałem sugestię aby od razu zaprojektować miejsce w tablicy rozdzielczej na czasowy wyłącznik, który tylko na chwilę rano i wieczorem włączy cyrkulację tak aby wstając do pracy i wieczorem idąc spać mieć komfort natychmiastowej ciepłej wody w kranie.

Piotrze.O dzięki za odpowiedź. Dzięki także za materiały, ze zdjęciami które mi przysłałeś o Legalecie. Były bardzo pomocne. Zaoszczędziłeś mi wiele czasu i pieniędzy na telefony do L.

Przyznam też, że jest to dla mnie bardzo niekomfortowa sytuacja, w której wykonawca jest oddalony ode mnie o pół Polski i nie mogę z nim bezpośrednio porozmawiać. Mam do wyboru wisieć godzinami na słuchawce i nabijać rachunki za rozmowy, lub przesyłać wszytko e-mailem i czekać  na odpowiedź, dopytać o niezrozumiałą kwestię i ponownie czekać. Już dawno powinienem mieć podpisaną umowę a tu tyle kwestii niedogadanych.
Co gorsza liczyłem na możliwość podejrzenia jednej budowy L. w zeszłym tygodniu w mojej okolicy ale dany inwestor poprzesuwał terminy wykonania fundamentu i nic z tego nie wyszło.

No nic. Trudno. Jestem dobrej myśli. Damy radę.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Piotrze.O dzięki za odpowiedź. Dzięki także za materiały, ze zdjęciami które mi przysłałeś o Legalecie. Były bardzo pomocne. Zaoszczędziłeś mi wiele czasu i pieniędzy na telefony do L.


 Miło mi, że mogłem pomóc. W razie potrzeby jesteśmy w kontakcie e-mail.



> Mam do wyboru wisieć godzinami na słuchawce i nabijać rachunki za rozmowy, lub przesyłać wszytko e-mailem i czekać  na odpowiedź, dopytać o niezrozumiałą kwestię i ponownie czekać.


Tak jest to pewien dyskomfort, ale zawsze możesz wyobrazić sobie dawne czasy kiedy to nie było tel., e-mai-l...  :big grin: 



> Co gorsza liczyłem na możliwość podejrzenia jednej budowy L. w zeszłym tygodniu w mojej okolicy ale dany inwestor poprzesuwał terminy wykonania fundamentu i nic z tego nie wyszło.


No to mimo upływu 8 lat jesteś w podobnej sytuacji jak my. Razem z małżonką jechaliśmy w mroźną zimę do stolicy, w której jak nas zapewniano mieliśmy obejrzeć dom i porozmawiać z inwestorem. Dom był i... obejrzeliśmy go przez murowane ogrodzenie, a inwestor podobno wyjechał na ferie.



> Jestem dobrej myśli. Damy radę.


I tej wersji się trzymaj. Będzie dobrze - tylko spokój może nas uratować.  :Smile: 
Powodzenia!

----------


## Piotr O.

Witoldzie15-sty  :wink: 
Najlepiej gdybyś zapytał o to Twojego wykonawce, który powinien udzielić Ci odpowiedzi na te pytania podczas montażu agregatów czyli już niebawem.
1. jak długo grzać przy otwartych klapach ? jak długo wygrzewać przed położeniem podłogi?
Tak długo aż znikną oznaki wilgoci - zalecane jest od tygodnia do dwóch.
2. jak wykonćzyć podłogę nad klapami aby nie hałasowało ale aby łatwo dostępne?
Obecnie stosowane skrzynki są odpowiednio wygłuszone, a nad nimi możesz położyć taką podłogę jaką zaplanowałeś (np. płytki, panele...).
3. czy dodatkowo dołożyć styropianu na obwodzie płyty, gdyż przy tych betonowych "wypustach" zostało tylko 1 cm i wydaje mi się, że będzie to duży mostek cieplny?
Jakie wypusty masz na myśli? Może wstaw tu zdjęcie.

----------


## QBELEK

> No nic. Trudno. Jestem dobrej myśli. Damy radę.


Właśnie, uszy do góry.

Mam to samo co Ty, wykonawca gdzieś ze wschodnich rubieży i na dodatek często w drodze., to chyba norma u szkieleciarzy.

----------


## pawgar

A jak jest z geodetą i fundamentem.
W umowie mam zapis, że to ja płacę za geodetę. No właśnie ile razy jest on potrzebny i do jakich prac? 
Najpierw potrzebuję go przed wejściem ekipy Legaletu do wytyczenia obrysu fundamentu, 
Czy także wzywam go ponownie do odbioru płyty aby sprawdził czy jest posadowiona ok i czy wylany beton jest równy (w umowie różnica nie większa niż +/-5mm)?
Czyli do fundamentu potrzebuję mu zapłacić 2x ?

Pomijam odbiór domu i inwentaryzację przyłączy el. i wodnego do których także muszę go wziąć.

----------


## Piotr O.

> A jak jest z geodetą i fundamentem. Czy także wzywam go ponownie do odbioru płyty aby sprawdził czy jest posadowiona ok i czy wylany beton jest równy (w umowie różnica nie większa niż +/-5mm)?


U mnie był dwa razy: najpierw wyznaczył zewnętrzne wymiary (przed przyjazdem ekipy L.), a potem gdy koparka zebrała humus, usypano i zagęszczono pospółkę wyznaczył dokładne wymiary. Była już wtedy ekipa L. i pomagała mając swój sprzęt geodezyjny. Po wykonaniu odbioru dokonał kierownik budowy. Nie jestem pewien czy tak musi być. Zapytaj swojego kierownika i L.

----------


## pawgar

Dziękki Piotrze za odpowiedź.
W sprawie ile razy brać geodetę, napisałem także do L. 
Dostałem od nich informację, że Oficjalnie - trzy razy będzie trzeba wykonać pomiary geodezyjne.

Pierwszy, aby wyznaczyć obrys fundamentu i wyznaczyć zero budowlane (to mam zrobione).
Drugi, tak jak pisze Piotr gdy usypię i zagęszczę pospółkę.
Trzeci raz po wylaniu płyty aby pomierzyć czy wylany beton jest równy.

I tu ciekawostka:
Pierwszy pomiar obowiązkowo musi być wykonany przez geodetę.
Drugi z pomiarów w zasadzie też powinien być wykonany przez geodetę aby wyeliminować sytuację w której jak podaje L  zdarzało się, że radosna twórczość koparkowego  spowodowała przestawienie palików (świadków). Teoretycznie zatem i na odpowiedzialność inwestora ten drugi raz geodeta nie musi być wzywany gdy mamy 100% pewności, że (świadki) głównych palików są na swoich miejscach i nie będziemy rościć ewentualnych pretensji do L o krzywy fundament  :smile:  
Co do trzeciego pomiaru to dokonuje go ekipa L, swoim sprzętem, badając odchyłki płyty fundamentu. 

Dużo więc zależy od geodety i od operatora koparki. Na moją prośbę ja mam wyznaczone świadki 2 m od palików tak aby operator mógł wybierać spokojnie 1m poza obrys domu. Tyle teorii. W praktyce zobaczymy.

Nie myślałem, że to zrobię ale muszę pochwalić L za ich postawę. 
W jednym z wcześniejszych listów napisałem do nich, że w zasadzie jestem niezadowolony ze współpracy bowiem czuję się zostawiony z tematem. W zasadzie w internecie nie mam informacji gdzie można poczytać o technologii L (większość to marketingowa papka), a każdy kontakt z nimi to dla mnie ciągłe dodatkowe koszty. Dodatkowo w ciągu dnia mam możliwość rozmawiania tylko z telefonu komórkowego a rachunek po półgodzinnej rozmowie z projektantem L a później 20 min z inną osobą w sprawach organizacyjnych powoduje wzrastające frustracje.
Co do informacji jakich mi brakowało To w zasadzie nie znalazłem informacji jak głęboko będzie zakopany fundament, po co robi się monstrualnie ciężko podsypkę 180 ton, jak wygląda sterownie temperaturą, jak są prowadzone przewody od termometrów w pokojach, co to do diabła jest Kominkowy wymiennik ciepła. Jak to w praktyce wygląda ile muszę miejsca przeznaczyć nad kominkiem aby ów niewiadome coś mogło się tam zmieścić. Co z kretami i innymi gryzoniami (niby było wałkowane na forum ale za mało) może zabezpieczyć fundament jeszcze siatką metalową, jak wysoko będzie fundament po zakończeniu prac i jakie w naturze będzie miał wymiary fundament przy założeniu że w projekcie są wymiary obrysu domu 1000 x 1000. A może mniej lub więcej, co z przepustami i jak będą zakończone pod kanalizację, czy centrale grzewcze mogą być koło siebie w jednym pomieszczeniu technicznym, jak zgrać koparkę z ekipą L i z dostawami żwiru na podsypkę, nie mam też prądu na działce - ZE dał ciała w tym roku na całej linii i co w takim razie z fundamentem, jak zabezpieczyć boki fundamentów (styropian) po budowie, w jakiej odległości od brzegu fundamentu stawiać szkielet domu, jak zakładać kotwy na podwalinę ścian aby nie uszkodzić betonowych boków fundamnetu, jakie rury model/firma najlepiej nadają się do wody a jakie model/firma na kanały powietrzne do kominka i rekuperatora. 

To tylko niektóre z pytań na jakie nie znałem satysfakcjonujących mnie odpowiedzi.

I tak jak pisałem L mnie zaskoczył. Zadzwonił do mnie niesamowicie kompetentny człowiek z L i ponad godzinę rozmawiał ze mną nad każdym z nurtujących mnie problemów. 
Normalnie czapki z głów. Przyznam, że znam odpowiedź na wszytko co mnie gryzło i w chwili obecnej czuję się dopieszczonym klientem.
*
No i na deser informacja.*
Za dziesięć dni startuję z budową Legaletu. Tyle przeczytałem na forum Muratora informacji na temat L, oraz poprzysłanialiście mi na PRV materiałów na temat L, że nie jako dzięki Wam zapadła decyzja o wpakowaniu się w tą technologię. Dlatego gdyby ktoś nosił się z zamiarem obejrzenia budowy płyty i chciałby podejrzeć jak to jest zrobione zapraszam do Łodzi. Ekipa wchodzi od 21 czerwca 2010. 

Pewnie jak wszytko będzie ok z budową to tak jak inni zadowoleni z L zniknę z tego forum dlatego póki można korzystajcie.

----------


## Piotr O.

Gratuluje Pawle - staje się tak jak w myśli z Twojego podpisu.
"Uważaj na swoje myśli, stają się twoimi słowami... Uważaj na swoje słowa,stają się twoimi czynami..."
Myśli o L. stają się Twoimi słowami, a Twoje słowa Twoimi czynami.  :big grin: 

Cieszy Twoja dobra opinia o L. Ja mam ją od 8 lat i stąd to dla mnie normalne.
Na wiele pytań odpowiedzi są tu na forum, ale nie dziwię się, że nie chciało Ci się czytać setek wpisów.
Co do kontaktu z L., to wszystkim proponuję, by korzystali z e-mail, a... dzwoniąc do L. prosili  o oddzwonienie.   :Smile: 
Powodzenia Pawle w okresie od 21.06 - czekają Ciebie fascynujące przygody.  :big grin:

----------


## J&M&dzieci

Pawgar - gratuluję  :smile: )

Zaczynamy w tym samym dniu  :smile:  w piątek lub sobotę geodeta działa, a w poniedziałek wchodzi koparka  :smile: 

Powodzenia!

----------


## pawgar

> Zaczynamy w tym samym dniu  
> 
> Powodzenia!


Gliwice górą, Łódź pozdrawia. Powodzenia.

Oj kochani kochani.
Właśnie uświadomiłem sobie jaki to komfort budowania się z Legaletem. Ma się jedną ekipę, jedną umowę, wiadomo kto jest odpowiedzialny za robotę i wiadomo kto co ma robić. Po robocie ekipa się zwinie wysprząta teren i obie strony są zadowolone. I to wszystko w 7 dni.
Jak sobie teraz pomyślę, że miałbym budować systemem gospodarczym, po pracy to mi się odechciewa. Naprawdę szczerze podziwiam i szanuję takich ludzi. Jesteście wielcy.
Najlepiej to być bezrobotnym bogaczem. Bezrobotnym bo składy budowlane, tartaki i urzędy pracują w takich godzinach, że gdy wychodzi się z pracy to wszystko jest już zamknięte. Bogatym bo gdybym nie miał pracy nie miał bym za co zbudować domu.
Ja miałem tylko załatwić deski na ganek na szalunek, koparkę i podsypkę pod fundament a i już musiałem posiłkować się urlopem. A tu dopiero początek.

Będzie dobrze, Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomek131

WOW , naprawdę jest tak cudownie?
Tak se tylko pytam .....bo ja taki trochę nieufny jestem z natury

----------


## pawgar

> WOW , naprawdę jest tak cudownie?
> Tak se tylko pytam .....bo ja taki trochę nieufny jestem z natury


Pozwól, że odpowiem ci na to pytanie 28 czerwca, czyli po tym jak zejdzie Legalett. Jak nie odpowiem to znaczy że ja zszedłem.

Co do cudownych ciekawostek około fundamentowych to tak jak pisałem miałem tylko załatwić deski, podsypkę i koparkę.
Co do desek to w tartaku powiedziano mi,  że transport może dojechać tylko w godzinach w których ja jestem w pracy i to nie na godzine ale +- 3 godziny, a w pobliskim składzie budowlanym maja tylko  odpady nienadające się nawet na szalunek, czyli dechy na budowę będę dzisiaj sam zawoził osobowym autem.

Co do podsypki to człowiek z polecanej przez L firmy ma w interesującym mnie terminie ślub syna i stwierdził że w pn po weekendzie może być lekko wczorajszy więc odpadł, inna firma jaką znalazłem na pytanie 
z jaką częstotliwością mogą przyjeżdżać wywrotki, oraz czy materiał który mają nadaje się na podsypkę stwierdził "ale Pan mnie męczy pytaniami. Podsypka to podsypka a auta jeżdżą jak jeżdżą". Pełen profesjonalizm. I jakie indywidualne podejście do klienta.

Co do koparki tez polecanej przez L to termin mi człowiek wskazał na jesień ale tylko jeżeli nie będzie poślizgu na aktualnej budowie więc tez odpad. 
A drugi jakiego znalazłem w okolicy stwierdził, że może kopać ale dopiero od 14 a nie od rana jak chce L.

Niemniej zgodzę się z tobą Tomku.
Nieufność  to dobra rzecz w budowlance.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Essa

> Pytanie Pytanie!
> Jak prowadzicie rury ciepłej i zimnej wody. Podzielcie się jak to jest u Was. A jeżeli w płycie to gdzie (w betonie, pomiędzy styropianami pod betonem czy w ziemi)?


Nieufnośc dobra rzecz  :wink:  Sprawdź gdzie Twoja złota ekipa zakopała resztki spalonych rurek pcv, oczywiście zanim opuszcza twój plac budowy  :wink: 

Co do cw i zw -> nam nikt nie powiedział, że mozna je poprowadzić w płycie, więc po ssz zaczął się dramat. 
Dom jest nietypowy, z murowanymi ścianami i bez stropu (został zastapiony sufitem podwieszonym do krokwi). Instalacje trzeba było poprowadzić ponad linią sufitu wzdłuż ścian. I tu zonk, bo żaden hydraulik nie chciał się podjąć tak żmudnej roboty. Ostatecznie mąż się nauczył i zrobił to sam.
W kanadyjczyku, doradzałabym poprowadzenie instalacji wewnątrz stropu drewnianego (jeśli jest kratownicowy) albo podwieszenie pod stropem (jeśli mają być płyty k-g).
Kable do termostatów powinny być 3-żyłowe (ta dodatkowa żyła umożliwia późniejszą instalację agregatów wodnych).

----------


## J&M&dzieci

> Pozwól, że odpowiem ci na to pytanie 28 czerwca, czyli po tym jak zejdzie Legalett. Jak nie odpowiem to znaczy że ja zszedłem.
> 
> Co do cudownych ciekawostek około fundamentowych to tak jak pisałem miałem tylko załatwić deski, podsypkę i koparkę.
> Co do desek to w tartaku powiedziano mi,  że transport może dojechać tylko w godzinach w których ja jestem w pracy i to nie na godzine ale +- 3 godziny, a w pobliskim składzie budowlanym maja tylko  odpady nienadające się nawet na szalunek, czyli dechy na budowę będę dzisiaj sam zawoził osobowym autem.
> 
> Co do podsypki to człowiek z polecanej przez L firmy ma w interesującym mnie terminie ślub syna i stwierdził że w pn po weekendzie może być lekko wczorajszy więc odpadł, inna firma jaką znalazłem na pytanie 
> z jaką częstotliwością mogą przyjeżdżać wywrotki, oraz czy materiał który mają nadaje się na podsypkę stwierdził "ale Pan mnie męczy pytaniami. Podsypka to podsypka a auta jeżdżą jak jeżdżą". Pełen profesjonalizm. I jakie indywidualne podejście do klienta.
> 
> Co do koparki tez polecanej przez L to termin mi człowiek wskazał na jesień ale tylko jeżeli nie będzie poślizgu na aktualnej budowie więc tez odpad. 
> ...


Nawiązując także do wcześniejszej Twojej wypowiedzi - nie umiem sobie wyobrazić budowania domu systemem gospodarczym, szukania ekipy od fundamentów, wylewek, każdej instalacji z osobna... nie no to nie na moje nerwy i na mój czas - szkoda mi go....

----------


## pawgar

> Kable do termostatów powinny być 3-żyłowe (ta dodatkowa żyła umożliwia późniejszą instalację agregatów wodnych).


Essa rybko kochana właśnie takich informacji oczekiwałem na forum. Małostek drobnostek a poprawiających funkcjonalność fundamentu grzewczego.
Dziękuję.

To ja też dorzucę podpytanych ciekawostek.
I tu w zasadzie nie wiem czy nie łamię praw odautorskich L. więc, z tą informacją mogą zapoznać się jedynie budujący się z  L.  :smile: 
Przewody doprowadzające powietrze do kominka mam w projekcie 100 ale rozmawiałem z dyr. tech. z L. i podpowiedział on aby kanały prowadzić rurami 160 a nie 100. Zdarzało się że użytkownicy L. zbiegiem lat użytkowania kominka stwierdzali, że chcą wymienić kominek na większy, o większej mocy i tu następował problem bo większej mocy palenisko potrzebuje więcej powietrza a rury 100 nie są w stanie zapewnić wystarczającego dopływu. Na moje czy nie będę miał problemu na podłączenie takiej dużej rury  do kominka, powiedział, że dla mniejszych kominków na końcu kanału powietrznego stosuje się tuleję redukcyjną z 160 na 100 i rurą 100 doprowadza się 
powietrze do kominka.


Inna ciekawostka także od dyr. tech. L.
L. potwierdza, że stwierdzono jednego poważnego szkodnika niszczącego styropianowe boki fundamentu... to budowlańcy. Szkodnik ten powoduje niszczenie boków fundamentu przy stawianiu ścian dachu itp. Budowlańcy schodząc z płyty i wchodząc na krawędź odłamują brzegi styropianu i zanim postawione są ściany, boki są zniszczone. 
Grodzenie taśmami, sznurkami i innymi wynalazkami nic nie daje!
Można jednak temu zaradzić. L. nie umie tego wytłumaczyć, ale zaobserwowali, że na budowach gdzie wraz z płytą był wylewany także ganek ze schodkami wejściowymi, murarze w 90% przypadków wchodzili i wychodzili właśnie po schodkach. Dlatego niejako dla naszej własnej ochrony zaleca się aby od razu lać schodki wraz z płytą.




> Sprawdź gdzie Twoja złota ekipa zakopała resztki spalonych rurek pcv, oczywiście zanim opuszcza twój plac budowy


Mam jeszcze pytanie. Czy to ekipa L dokonała samospalenia tych rurek  :smile: 
Przyznam, że w obawie przed takimi historiami, mocno negocjowałem między innymi ten punk w umowie z L. dotyczący sprzątania po budowie. Ustaliliśmy, że L. ma wszystkie odpady po sobie pozbierać do plastikowych worków i zdeponować w jednym miejscu.

Moje odliczanie - 5 dni 
Mam zamówioną koparę,
Mam zamówione wywrotki z pospółką 
Nie mam jeszcze desek

----------


## roger_s

Witam,

Mam pytanie ile płaciłeś za transport pospółki (pawgar)( ile transport, ile tona)?
Jestem w trakcie szukania i nie wiem jaka cena jest rozsądna.
Ja rozpoczynam budowę od 12 lipca  koło Poznania jeśli pogoda dopisze :Smile:

----------


## pawgar

> Witam,
> Mam pytanie ile płaciłeś za transport pospółki (pawgar)( ile transport, ile tona)?


Firma wskazana przez L jako dostawca pospółki podała, że chcą ok 250zł netto za wywrotkę 20ton z dojazdem.
W mojej okolicy  znalazłem innych dostawców  rozpiętość cen od 250-450zł za wywrotkę 20t..
Znalazłem też człowieka z wywrotką 30t. za 350zł z dojazdem ale niestety takie bydle czteroosiowe ma za duży promień skrętu i nie wjedzie mi na działkę.

Generalnie od L. dostałem namiary na najtańszego dostawcę. Zadzwoń do nich i zapytaj, może mają namiary na  kogoś w twojej okolicy.

Ja jeszcze z dostawcą pospółki negocjuję aby w ramach ceny wywiózł mi humus z wykopu ok 90m3. Mieli by to wywieźć do pobliskiego składu surowców. Rozmawiałem,  że mogą przyjąć mi go nieodpłatnie ale bez trawy i pod warunkiem, że humus nie będzie zawierał frakcji gliniastych.

----------


## roger_s

Mam dwie ofert jedną za 20 zł za tonę z przywózką- sprawdzona firma i druga za 15 zł za tonę z przywózką, ale Pan Staszek chciałby już od jutra zwozić pospółkę.
Pytanie czy zamiast pospółki dostanę jakiś szajs? Czy czasem na samochodzie jak go nikt nie sprawdzi zamiast 30 ton znajdzie  się 25?
Co do humusu to sąsiad chętnie przyjmie :Smile: 
Dzięki za radę zadzwonię do Gdańska, może rzeczywiście coś mają.

Pozdrawiam,
Roger

----------


## pawgar

> WOW , naprawdę jest tak cudownie?
> Tak se tylko pytam .....bo ja taki trochę nieufny jestem z natury


No i Tomku wykrakałeś. Na twoje życzenie zaczynają mi się problemy.
Przez powódź, legalett ma poślizg z poprzednimi budowami i mają wejść do mnie dopiero od wtorku.
Problem w tym, że dowiedziałem się o tym dopiero wczoraj wieczorem i mam już umówiony i zadatkowany żwir i koparę oraz podpisany urlop na ten jeden dzień. Dodatkowo bardzo mocno i stanowczo porozmawiałem wcześniej  z koparkowym i podspółkowym aby nie nawalili i stawili się w wyznaczonym czasie.

Teraz ze spuszczonymi uszkami dzwonię do nich i przepraszam, że moja złota ekipa L. dała ciała i że nie poniedziałek a wtorek. 
A facet od kopary mówi, wszytko pięknie pan panie tego ale ja już mam poumawiane terminy na wtorek i we wtorek to najwyżej po obiedzie.

Krew mnie zalewa bo ja wszystkie terminy ustawiałem właśnie pod ekipę L. a bałem się co będzie jak inni nawalą.




> Pytanie czy zamiast pospółki dostanę jakiś szajs? Czy czasem na samochodzie jak go nikt nie sprawdzi zamiast 30 ton znajdzie  się 25?
> Roger


Też mam obawy. L chciał aby pierwsze wywrotki przyjechały już dzień wcześniej niż zjawi się ekipa L. ale ja nie wiem jakiej jakości przyjedzie pospółka i czy L nie powie, że do niczego się nie nadaje.
Dlatego poczekam aż L. przyjedzie i wtedy zacznie się zwożenie.

Pozdrawiam
PS 
A tak poza tematem to trochę uszło ze mnie powietrze, wyciszyłem i na dobre mi to wychodzi. Bardzo się przejmowałem czy wszytko zgra się w czasie. Czy wszystkie 3 ekipy pojawią się razem ale skoro nawet mój główny wykonawca ma poślizg to ja nic nie poradzę, że inne drobne pchełki nawalą.

Pozdrawiam spokojnie

****************************************
Dodaję wpis do mojej poprzedniej wypowiedzi aby nie pisać pasta pod postem.

Dzisiaj wjechała na budowę do mnie ekipa Legalettu.
Jestem nieprzyzwoicie zadowolony. Chłopaki uwijają się nadpodziw dobrze a przy tym są komunikatywni i sympatyczni.
Udało mi się zgrać z ekipą budującą L. koparkę i dostawcę pospółki.
Żwir nawieziony, ubity, wypoziomowany, drenaż opaskowy założony, deski na ławice przybite, teren przygotowany pod "biały montaż" czyli styropiany  :wink: 
Jutro dalsza część prac.

----------


## Piotr O.

Gratulacje - oby tak dalej. Na tym etapie najważniejsze było odpowiednie zagęszczenie pospółki.

----------


## roger_s

Witam,

Gratulacje, ładna trawka  :Smile: . 

U nie rozpoczęły się schody - Przez ostatni tydzień szukałem dostawcy pospółki i trzech odmówiło cytując " Panie gdzieś się Pan chce budować,na takiej górze, tu nikt nie wiedzie" -lokalizacja wielkopolska, gmina Brodnica,Żabno :Smile: 
Ciekawe jak się ludzie w górach budują? Materiały dostarczają pocztą lotniczą?
Wczoraj dogadałem się z sąsiadem ma koparkę ma samochód i wszystko mi ładnie wykona tylko wcześniej zacznie tak około tygodnia ( ekipa Legalett zamówiona na 12 lipca)

Pawgar, a jak tam z ilością pospółki, starczyło to co zamówiłeś? Bo się sam zastanawiam, ile tego zamówić czy to co Legalett napisał 300-400 ton?


Pozdrawiam,
Roger

----------


## pawgar

> Pawgar, a jak tam z ilością pospółki, starczyło to co zamówiłeś? Bo się sam zastanawiam, ile tego zamówić czy to co Legalett napisał 300-400 ton?


U mnie śmiesznie wyszło. W umowie miałem wyszczególnione że będę potrzebował ok 180 t. pospółki.
Do tej pory żyłem w błogim przeświadczeniu, że moja działka jest w miarę płaska. Ale jak zacząłem latać z poziomicą przed przyjazdem L. okazało się że różnica terenu jest ok.  35-40 cm (jeden z boków jest niżej o tą wartość). Także na wyrównanie tego jednego boku zeszły koniec końców trzy wywrotki po 20t. pospółki.
Teraz wyszło, że będę miał wysoki parter i parapet okna w kuchni  na wysokości czubka głowy  :smile:  Osobiście wolę niżej dlatego coś wymyślę.

Co do wykopu to koparka u mnie zaczęła kopać dzień przed przyjazdem Legaletowców. Po telefonicznych uzgodnieniach z chłopakami z L. dostałem wytyczne aby kopać równy poziomy wykop wszędzie 90cm w dół od zera budowlanego, czyli wychodziło mi momentami 60 cm a momentami 20cm. wykopu. 

Grunt miałem dobry pod fundament - sam piach bez gliny pod 20 centymetrową warstwą humusu o czym informowałem L. ale wytyczne to wytyczne. 90 cm to 90cm.
Na oko wykopałem 4-5 wywrotek humusu i 8-9 wywrotek piachu.
Przyjechali popatrzyli stwierdzili, że za głęboko wykopaliśmy i góra piachu z wykopu (te ok 8-9 wywrotek) wylądowała ponownie w wykopie. A do tego przyjechało jeszcze 9 wywrotek z pospółką. 

Czyli śmiesznie bo po przerobieniu ponad 400ton materiału przyjechało dokładnie tyle pospółki ile miałem oszacowane w umowie czyli 180t.  :smile: 

Póżniej z nimi rozmawiałem i stwierdzili, że wszytko zależy od podłoża ile trzeba wybrać z wykopu. Dla gliniastych terenów musiał bym wymienić cały materiał czyli ok. 18-20 wywrotek 360-400t. Dla mojego piaszczystego podłoża wystarczyło by zdjąć humus 20cm  i wsypać tylko te 9 wywrotek 180t.

Gdybym drugi raz zamawiał pospółkę na płytę to zrobił bym dokładnie jak zrobiłem a nie jak zalecał L. 
L. zalecał aby połowa pospółki przyjechała dzień wcześniej. Szczęśliwie tego nie zrobiłem i okazało się, że pierwszy transport przyjechał fatalnej jakości, nie nadający się na nic w tym na pospółkę i następne wywrotki po wytycznych L. zamówiłem już z inną pospółką bardziej grubą.

Inna sprawa to obrotność chłopaków z L. 
Jestem pod wrażeniem szybkości ich pracy. Chłopaki tak się uwijali że 20 tonową wywrotkę rozprowadzali po wykopie w ... uwaga .. w ciągu 6 minut. Robota tak im paliła się w rękach że połamali sobie jedną łopatę.

Czyli w zasadzie co 6 minut mogłaby przyjeżdżać wywrotka.
Zwróćcie zatem na to uwagę aby przy zamawianiu pospółki, o ile jest taka możliwość, aby wywrotki jeździły co 15-30 minut. U nas w porywie jeździły 3 samochody a i tak były znaczne przestoje z robotą.

----------


## roger_s

Dzięki za odpowiedź,  ::-(:  u mnie teren to prawie wszędzie glina, oby się nie sprawdziły te 400 ton!!

Jeszcze jedno pospółkę miałeś cienką od 0-8 mm czy ta grubą do 32mm?
Problem z tym że gość przywiezie mi prawie wszystko przed przyjazdem ekipy L.
Nikt jak pisałem wcześniej nie chciał się zgodzić na tą "górę" przyjechać, a Pan Roman nie 
będzie wstanie przywozić co 15 minut 20 ton  pospółki.  ::-(: 


Hej,

Dostałem wczoraj projekt ogrzewania i tu pytanie;

Mam dwie niezależne centralki z tym tylko jedna zintegrowana z kominkiem( salon , sypialnia z garderobą i łazienka.Czy to dobre rozwiązanie?Może lepiej w ogolę nie podłączać kominka i rozprowadzić nawiew do innych pokoi?
Czy może centralki powinny być połączone ze sobą?

----------


## pawgar

> Jeszcze jedno pospółkę miałeś cienką od 0-8 mm czy ta grubą do 32mm?


Witam w kwestii pospółki to jeszcze dwa dni temu kompletnie nie wiedziałem nawet jak to wygląda.
Dzisiaj moja wiedza poszerzona jest jedynie o to co do mnie przyjechało. 
Na moje oko jest to 0-8. Jak dam radę i nie  zapomnę to zrobię jej zdjęcie na tle jakiegoś punktu odniesienia np: miarki abyś wiedział co do mnie przyjechało.

Muszę cię jednak uprzedzić, że w zasadzie nie wiem i nie czuję się kompetentny w kwestii wypowiadania się czy to co przyjechało jest najodpowiedniejsze na pospółkę czy też powinno być grubsze. Pierwsze dwie wywrotki przyjechały w zasadzie z piachem (no może grubszym piachem takim fajnym do dziecięcej piaskownicy) L. stwierdził, że to się nie nadaje i zmienialiśmy materiał na inny bardziej gruby.

Napiszę ci jeszcze o rozmowie na temat pospłóki jaką miałem z dyr. tech z L. 
Powiedział on, że pospółka najlepiej aby była zróżnicowanym materiałem. Kamyczki kamienie i piach. Dokładnie taka jaką kopara kopie z wyrobiska *bez płukania czy przesiewania.* Taki materiał najlepiej się zagęszcza. Sam piach się nie zagęści się odpowiednio. Kamienie mają za dużo przestrzeni pomiędzy sobą i grunt (fundament) może mieć tendencję do osiadania. Dlatego np: nie może być to żwir płukany. Dodatkowo kamienie pełnią jeszcze jedną ważną rolę. Dobrze ubite (zagęszczone) są naturalną barierą dla wszystkich zwierzątek jak krety i nornice, które chciałyby pomyszkować pod fundamentem. Krety natrafiając na taka warstwę, omijają ją.

Spytałem jeszcze w/w p. Wojtka a co  jeżeli nie mam takiej idealnej pospółki z kamieniami, żwirkiem, piaskiem?
On mi na to odpowiedział, że  L. buduje fundamenty w całej Polsce zarówno nad morzem jak i w górach. Nad morzem w kopalniach pospółki przeważa piach, w górach przeważają kamienie. Adomy buduje się wszędzie i na podsypkę daje się to co jest dostępne lokalnie. Najważniejsze jest dobre jej ubicie (zagęszczenie).




> Witam,
>  Mam pytanie ile płaciłeś za transport pospółki (pawgar)( ile transport, ile tona)?
>  Jestem w trakcie szukania i nie wiem jaka cena jest rozsądna.


Słuchaj muszę sprostować moją poprzedną wypowiedź na temat pospółki.
Zacierałem rączki myśląc w jak korzystnej cenie udało mi się znaleźć pospółkę 250zł wywrotkę.
Niestety życie to zweryfikowało i wraz z pierwszą dostawą i tak jak pisałem zmieniliśmy materiał. Ostatecznie pospółkę kupowałem po 400zł za wywrotkę 20t.




> u mnie teren to prawie wszędzie glina


A co do gliny to prawdę powiedziawszy trochę ci zazdroszczę. Na etapie szukania technologii budowania natrafiliśmy na artykuł domów budowanych z prasowanej gliny.
Domek ciepły, o bardzo dobrym współczynniku k. z mikroklimatem i naturalnie oddychającymi ścianami. Prawdę mówiąc to rozważaliśmy postawić glinę na Legalecie.
Przeszkoda jednak była brak dostawców gliny w okolicy i projekt w naturalny sposób umarł  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

> Mam dwie niezależne centralki z tym tylko jedna zintegrowana z kominkiem (salon, sypialnia z garderobą i łazienka.Czy to dobre rozwiązanie?Może lepiej w ogolę nie podłączać kominka i rozprowadzić nawiew do innych pokoi?
> Czy może centralki powinny być połączone ze sobą?


Na początek ważna uwaga: *wszelkie szczegóły techniczne, technologiczne proponuję konsultować z wykonawcami z L*. My sobie możemy wymieniać tu cenne informacje i doświadczenia, ale to oni znają się na tym najlepiej i biorą na siebie odpowiedzialność za prawidłowe wykonanie fundamentu grzewczego.
Centralki czyli agregaty nie powinny być połączone ze sobą. Dla Twojej powierzchni domu potrzebne są dwie, co oznacza, że masz mieć tyle obwodów grzewczych i są one odpowiednio wyliczone (moc grzewcza, długość obwodów, liczba termostatów itp).  Skoro masz jeden kominek, a tak zwykle w domu jest (dawniej za "króla ćwieczka" bywały w każdym pomieszczeniu), to z kominkiem połączenie mają zwykle dwa obwody L i to jest OK.
Czy podłączać kominek do L.? Pisaliśmy tu o tym kilka razy i zdania są podzielone. Zalet jest kilka a minus jeden i zasadniczy - szum z L. słyszalny z w czopuchu kominka. Ja miałem najpierw zwykłe rury spiro w kominku, a od roku mam wymiennik ciepła. Do szumu  przyzwyczailiśmy się, a odzysk ciepła przy korzystaniu z kominka jest korzystny - niższe rachunki za energię elektryczną.
Jeśli masz dom parterowy i możliwość rozprowadzenia ciepła z kominka, to pewnie jest to korzystniejsze rozwiązanie niż wstawianie wymiennika ciepła do kominka. Napisałem pewnie, bo nie mam takiego rozwiązania i nie wiem jak na przykład z szumami przy takim rozwiązaniu w porównaniu z szumem z wymiennika kominkowego.

----------


## pdurys

> Na początek ważna uwaga: *wszelkie szczegóły techniczne, technologiczne proponuję konsultować z wykonawcami z L*


Swieta prawda, tylko nie wiem czy sie wszystko da ustalic telefonicznie.
Mam ta przyjemnosc obserwowac na codzien jak przebiegaja prace na Budowie Pawla (pawgar). Musze potwierdzic, ze wszystko idzie tak jak opisywano i jak sie spodziewalem.
Oprocz opisywanego "problemu" pospolki wczoraj byl inny troche dziwny ale zdecydowanie nie wplywajacy na konstrukcje i wlasciwosci plyty. Mysle, ze pawgar sie nie obrazi, ze to opisuje.
Chodzi o to, ze wczesniej mialem wyobrazenie o wygladzie szalunkow sytropianowych wylacznie pod domy murowane. U Pawla, panowie montujacy L wykonuja zbrojenie plyty, ktore wymagalo wyciecia w sciankach bocznych styropianu "kieszeni" na zbrojenie. Z gory wygladalaby taka plyta jak duzy herbatnik.
W zwiazku z tym, izolacja termiczna na bocznej powierzchni jest praktycznie w 50% zmniejszona niz to o czym wczesniej mialem wyobrazenie.
Nie jestem pewien czy dobrze mnie rozumiecie. Panowie z L mowia, ze tak robia nie pierwszy raz, i konstrukcyjnie to jest OK. Ale grubosc styropianu na tych wystajacych "zebach" plyty fundamentowej jest tylko 3 - 6 cm zamiast pelnych 15 - 20 cm. 
Wieczorem bede u Pawla na budowie to zrobie temu zdjecie.



> Centralki czyli agregaty nie powinny być połączone ze sobą.


A wlasnie takie rozwiazanie jest przyjete u Pawla. Mnie sie ono tez wydalo interesujace. Musze sie o to zapytac zarowno Pana Wojtka z L jak i Pawla.



> Czy podłączać kominek do L.? Pisaliśmy tu o tym kilka razy i zdania są podzielone. Zalet jest kilka a minus jeden i zasadniczy - szum z L. słyszalny z w czopuchu kominka. Ja miałem najpierw zwykłe rury spiro w kominku, a od roku mam wymiennik ciepła. Do szumu  przyzwyczailiśmy się, a odzysk ciepła przy korzystaniu z kominka jest korzystny - niższe rachunki.


Chyba wiekszosc z nas akualnych i potencjalnych uzytkownikow L zaakceptuje szum w zamian za mniejsze wydatki.



> Jeśli masz (...) możliwość rozprowadzenia ciepła z kominka, to pewnie jest to korzystniejsze rozwiązanie niż wstawianie wymiennika ciepła do kominka.


Ja tak nie mysle, poniewaz ogrzewajac powietrze w domu nie "magazynujemy" tego ciepla w plycie fundamentowej czyli korzystamy z tego bonusu tylko doraznie.
Cieplo z kominka - przez jego szybe i tak ogrzeje powietrze w salonie (albo tam gdzie jest zainstalowany) i rozejdzie sie po prawie calym domu.
Ale to tylko moje przemyslenia.
Bede mogl sie wypowiedziec dopiero za jakies dwa lata po uruchomieniu mojego L z kominkiem.

Jeszcze jedna uwaga.
Nie pamietam czy to bylo wczesniej wyraznie napisane.
Wiekszosc uzytkownikow uruchamia system L jak ma juz przylacza elektryczne albo inne zrodlo ciepla.
Ale przy podlaczeniu kominka do Legalettu, mozna korzystac z jego funkcji ogrzewania domu nawet jak nie ma jeszcze wlasnego przylacza pradu, gazu czy pieca np. korzystajac z pradu sasiada. Trzeba tylko "krecic" wentylatorami, ktore zuzywaja wedlug katalogu po 225W na wymiennik (dane dla modelu 4000E-24). Taki prad "pojdzie" nawet na zwyklym przedluzaczu.
Rozpalamy w kominku i mamy cieplo w calym domu. Cieplo zmagazynowane w podlodze "pracujace" jeszcze dlugo po wygasnieciu kominka.
Moze to np. pomoc w prowadzeniu prac wykonczeniowych w okresie zimowym.

----------


## Jędruśki

Zwracam się z apelem do Sz. Inwestorów budujących L! Czy doczekamy się FOTODZIENNIKÓW? Lub chociaż jakiejś fotki od czasu do czasu?

----------


## pdurys

> Zwracam się z apelem do Sz. Inwestorów budujących L! Czy doczekamy się FOTODZIENNIKÓW?


Zobacz chocby tutaj: http://adamkaczmarczyk.pl/legalett/
Na poczatku sierpnia jak bedzie sie u mnie dzialo, uruchomie kamerke internetowa to sobie poogladacie w real-time jak to sie robi  :wink: 
Wiecej szczegolow u mnie w dzienniku ale dopiero pod koniec czerwca - teraz nic sie nie dzieje.

----------


## pawgar

Witam, właśnie jadę prosto z budowy. Chłopaki zakładają czerwone rurki rozprowadzające ciepłe powietrze i w połowie zamontowali już górne zbrojenie. 




> Oprocz opisywanego "problemu" pospólki wczoraj byl inny troche dziwny ale zdecydowanie nie wplywajacy na konstrukcje i wlasciwosci plyty. Mysle, ze pawgar sie nie obrazi, ze to opisuje.


Pdurys Pawełku, bardzo się cieszę z twojego nawiedzania mojej budowy i zapraszam cię dzisiaj i jutro a jeżeli masz jakiekolwiek sugestie lub uwagi wal śmiało na forum wraz ze zdjęciami. Gremialnie na forum coś razem pomyślimy i zastanowimy się. 
Ustalmy ważny fakt. Fundamenet jest robiony zgodnie z projektem!
Mam jednak zastrzeżenia do tego projektu, zakładając, że nawet jeżeli coś jest robione zgodnie z projektem to nie znaczy, że nie można tego ulepszyć.

Porobiłem zdjęcia moim mostkom termicznym, ale aparat został na budowie i dalej się pstrykają następne fotki.

Pdurysku jak masz fotki to wrzuć łatwiej będzie omawiać problem.

Stawiam kanadyjczyka i dla takiego rozwiązania L. przewiduje aby szkielet był łączony z fundamentem kotwami. Cały widz polega na tym, że po obrysie budynku stawiana jest najpierw Legaletowa opaska styropianowa (bodajże 16 cm-sprawdzę). W takim przypadku stawiając drewniany szkielet albo byłby on stawiany na styropianie albo trzeba by było przesunąć ściany do środka tak aby szkielet stał na betonie. Legalett rozwiązał ten problem w taki sposób, że co powiedzmy 1m-1,5m patrząc od środka robione jest podcięcie styropianu tak, że w najwęższym miejscu (zaznaczone na czerwono na rysunku poniżej) ma ono 2-2,5 cm.
przekr
Wczoraj ścianę oglądał wykonawca domu i stwierdził, że spokojnie sobie poradzi z kotwami nawet, gdyby te podcięcia były dużo mniejsze tzn. na zewnątrz zostało by 4-5 cm izolacji styropianowej. Nawet padł pomysł aby przerwać prace, zdjęć zbrojenia w miejscach zagłębień i położyć dodatkową warstwę styropianu 2-3 cm cm tak aby zwiększyć grubość izolacji.

Wykonawca L. powiedział, że robią zgodnie z projektrm i nie spotkał się wcześniej na budowach z takim zastrzeżeniem ale jak chcemy nie ma sprawy. 
Tylko musi mieć zgodę na to projektanta L. Podpowiedział też bardzo ważną sprawę. Stawiając szkielet na fundamencie pomiędzy, tym fundamentem a szkieletem zwyczajowo stosuje się izolację: folię lub papę lub nawet widział piankę montażową lub inne podobne. L na świecie zaleca jednak aby pod szkielet dać podwójną warstwę materiału uszczelniającego grubej na ok 1 cm i szerokiej na szerokość szkieletu. Można to kupić od L. albo zastosować własny materiał o podobnych właściwościach.
Stwierdził, że z doświadczenia wie, że jeżeli na izolację da się folię czy papę... do domu wchodzą mrówki i inne pełzaczki. 

Co ciekawe potwierdziłem tą informację u jednego użytkownika kanadyjczyka. Użykownik ten stwierdził także, że w zimie na styku fundamentu i szkieletu w jego wykończonym domu podwiewało lodowatym powietrzem i to na obrysie całego domu. To jest dopiero mostek termiczny . Problem rozwiązali silikonując styk opisywanych warstw.

Po rozmowie i po obejrzeniu uszczelniacza wykonawca domu stwierdził, jak to mówią piloci, katastrofy nie będzie i nie dokładamy styropianu.

Swoją drogą w zimie z ciekawości zrobiłbym badanie kamerą termiczną. Może ktoś z was taką dysponuje.


Pdurys podpowiedział też jedną ważną sprawę. Aby przed wylewaniem fundamentów przygotować pojemnik najlepiej 15x15cm a jeżeli nie macie to karton od mleka. Do tego pojemnika pobrać próbkę betonu jaki przyjedzie na budowę. W przypadku jakichkolwiek problemów z betonem będzie można taką próbkę poddać badaniu. Taką próbkę można zakopać gdzieś pod fundament aby nie przeszkadzała i nie kuła w oczy.

----------


## SUSPENSER

> Pudrys podpowiedział też jedną ważną sprawę. Aby przed wylewaniem fundamentów przygotować pojemnik najlepiej 15x15cm  a jeżeli nie macie to karton od mleka. Do tego pojemnika pobrać próbkę betonu jaki przyjedzie na budowę. W przypadku jakichkolwiek problemów z betonem będzie można taką próbkę poddać badaniu. Taką próbkę można zakopać gdzieś pod fundament aby nie przeszkadzała i nie kuła w oczy.


Jeśli próbka ma być tylko dla użytku inwestora to wystarczy, jednak jeśli chciałbyś mieć wiarygodną na podstawie której można coś komuś udowodnić to polecam 2 kartoniki wrzucić w  "koperty bezpieczne"  np. takie: http://www.all4safe.pl/go/_search/fu...rds=koperty+c3    , i koniecznie kazać się podpisać dostarczającemu beton, wpisać datę, godzinę i miejsce inwestycji.

Wtedy w razie czego zawsze możesz udowodnić, dostawcy, że beton nie spełniał parametrów (i on o tym bardzo dobrze wie, bo do większych inwestycji sami przechowują próbki).

----------


## pdurys

> Jeśli próbka ma być tylko dla użytku inwestora to wystarczy, jednak jeśli chciałbyś mieć wiarygodną na podstawie której można coś komuś udowodnić to polecam 2 kartoniki wrzucić w  "koperty bezpieczne"  np. takie: http://www.all4safe.pl/go/_search/fu...rds=koperty+c3    , i koniecznie kazać się podpisać dostarczającemu beton, wpisać datę, godzinę i miejsce inwestycji.


Taka koperta to chyba strzelanie z armaty do muchy.
Przeciez wystarczy podpisac kostke, zrobic jej zdjecia i okreslic miejsce przechowywania - czytaj zakopane gdzies np. pod opaska bydynku gdzie nikt jej nie bedzie ruszal do konca swiata i jeden dzien dluzej.

Mam tez wyobrazenie, ze jesli chcelibysmy tego uzyc jako dowod w sadzie to i tak nie ma to znaczenia, bo przeciez probka do badan musi byc brana przez laboratorium w okreslonych warunkach i my powinnismy miec kopie faktur za beton.

W naszym przypadku to w interesie L jest posiadanie takich danych / wynikow bo to oni daja nam 30 lat gwarancji na konstrukcje plyty nie tylko na jej walory grzewcze.

----------


## pdurys

> Zwracam się z apelem do Sz. Inwestorów budujących L! Czy doczekamy się FOTODZIENNIKÓW? Lub chociaż jakiejś fotki od czasu do czasu?


Kilka zdjec, ktore wykonalem wczoraj na budowie pawgar-a
Pawel ma ich wiecej i moze przez weekend sie obrobi z ich segregacja i publikacja.
http://picasaweb.google.pl/pdurys/Upload#

----------


## Essa

> Rozpalamy w kominku i mamy cieplo w calym domu. Cieplo zmagazynowane w podlodze "pracujace" jeszcze dlugo po wygasnieciu kominka.
> Moze to np. pomoc w prowadzeniu prac wykonczeniowych w okresie zimowym.


 :Smile: )))))))))))))))))
Nic bardziej mylnego. 
Mamy za sobą dwa sezony grzewcze: pierwszy bez kominka, drugi, gdy paliliśmy codziennie po kilka godzin (średnio 5) drewnem i wysokoenergetycznym brykietem. Zauważalnych różnic w kosztach prądu nie było. 
Powód jest prosty: nasz wymiennik kominkowy na 1,5 kW mocy, więcej nie wydoli. Na ogrzanie domu pracują nocą dwa agregaty, w sumie 8 KW, a już kiedyś tutaj pisałam, że bywało u nas zimno. Agregaty na nocnej taryfie to w sumie 80 kwh. Cóż może biedny kominek...  wymiennik nie odbierze więcej niż 36 kwh na dobę.
Ale kominek fajna rzecz i przez szybkę dobrze grzeje  :Smile:

----------


## Essa

> Co ciekawe potwierdziłem tą informację u jednego użytkownika kanadyjczyka. Użykownik ten stwierdził także, że w zimie na styku fundamentu i szkieletu w jego wykończonym domu podwiewało lodowatym powietrzem i to na obrysie całego domu. To jest dopiero mostek termiczny . Problem rozwiązali silikonując styk opisywanych warstw.


U nas też był mostek na styku "fundament <- >ściana poroterm + ocieplenie".
Wydłubaliśmy górną część obrzeża Legalett o szerokości 2 cm i piankowaliśmy. Pomogło, choć chyba prościej, by było dopilnować tego na etapie ocieplania elewacji.

----------


## pdurys

> Nic bardziej mylnego. 
> Mamy za sobą dwa sezony grzewcze: pierwszy bez kominka, drugi, gdy paliliśmy codziennie po kilka godzin (średnio 5) drewnem i wysokoenergetycznym brykietem. Zauważalnych różnic w kosztach prądu nie było. 
> Powód jest prosty: nasz wymiennik kominkowy na 1,5 kW mocy, więcej nie wydoli. Na ogrzanie domu pracują nocą dwa agregaty, w sumie 8 KW, a już kiedyś tutaj pisałam, że bywało u nas zimno. Agregaty na nocnej taryfie to w sumie 80 kwh. Cóż może biedny kominek...  wymiennik nie odbierze więcej niż 36 kwh na dobę.
> Ale kominek fajna rzecz i przez szybkę dobrze grzeje :-)


Oczywiscie nie mam zadnego doswiadczenia w uzytkowaniu L - to dopiero przede mna, ale nigdzie nie pisalem, ze chodzi mi o mieszkanie w takim domu.
Pisalem wylacznie o tym, ze mozna podniesc temperature w srodku domu poprzez dwa czynniki:
1. Sam kominek dostarcza minimum 12 kW do powietrza w domu nawet jesli nie ma DGP
2. Poprzez wymiennik kominkowy L do fundamentu.
W tym drugim  przypadku mamy oczywiscie mniejsza moc - tak jak piszesz 1.5 kW - (ja mam inne dane). 
Z drugiej strony przeciez powietrze w obudowie kominka ma wyzsza temperature niz nagrzane przez agregaty L. Popraw mnie prosze jesli sie myle.
Jak na okres suszenia plyty po jej wykonaniu i dojzewaniu albo  wykonczania wnetrza to moim zdaniem w zupelnosci wystarcza.
OK jasna sprawa, ze czas jaki jest potrzeby do rozgrzania plyty tez jest niemaly, ale rowniez nie wystudzi sie w "5 minut"
Czy mozesz napisac troche wiecej o Twoim wymienniku i samym kominku?

----------


## pawgar

> Porobiłem zdjęcia moim mostkom termicznym, ale aparat został na budowie i dalej się pstrykają następne fotki.
> 
> Pdurysku jak masz fotki to wrzuć łatwiej będzie omawiać problem.
> 
> przekr


Co do kwestii kontrowersyjnych podcięć to zamieszczam zdjęcie.

Mam nadzieję że jest ono czytelne. Od górnej warstwy mam podcięcie ok. 2 cm na dole podcięcie ma 9 cm.
Dla mnie temat jest już zamknięty ale jak ktoś będzie stawiał kanadyjczyka może zastanowić się ze swoim kier. bud czy akceptuje 2 cm izolację.




> Pdurys podpowiedział też jedną ważną sprawę. Aby przed wylewaniem fundamentów przygotować pojemnik najlepiej 15x15cm a jeżeli nie macie to karton od mleka.


 Załatwione. Mam już próbkę z uciętej kwadratowej 5 l butelki. przyznam tylko, że aż mnie kusi żeby odcisnąć w tym betonie rączki moich dzieciaczków.  Taki ładny odlew się zmarnuje  :smile: 




> Kable do termostatów powinny być 3-żyłowe (ta dodatkowa żyła umożliwia późniejszą instalację agregatów wodnych).


 Proszę jeszcze rozwiń temat dla mojej ciekawości. Termoststy będą nad płytą a nie w płycie dojście do skrzyń od agregatów mam zrobiony peszlami. Gdzie jest haczyk?




> Zwracam się z apelem do Sz. Inwestorów budujących L! Czy doczekamy się FOTODZIENNIKÓW? Lub chociaż jakiejś fotki od czasu do czasu?


Z przyjemnością to uczynię. Wybieram właśnie zdjęcia i po weekendzie postaram się coś wrzucić na picassę.
Co do fotek to, jak pokręcony latałem i pstrykałem fotki a także kręciłem krótkie filmiki. Aż się zastanawiałem czy nie przesadzam.
No dobra, myślę, że ostro przesadziłem ale pomyślałem sobie, że lepiej żeby ekipa pomyślała o mnie świr z aparatem, niż później mam zastanawiać się robiąć kiedyś przewiert przez fundament czy  "trafię na rurkę z wodą/powietrzem czy nie trafię".
Tym sposobem mam ok 5GB zdjęć w tym zdjęcia każdego 1 metra kwadratowego płyty robionego centralnie nad danym metrem z przyłożonymi miarkami pozwalającymi znaleźć punk odniesienia płaszczyzny x,y fundamentu.

----------


## J&M&dzieci

My zdecydowaliśmy się na integrację agregatu z kominkiem.
Dajemy wszędzie kafle, więc w przypadku gdy kominek grzeje, nie jest zintegrowany, to legalett się wyłącza, a tym samym podłoga się chłodzi.

Nie chcemy mieć chłodu na podłodze. Jak będzie kominek zintegrowany, to łatwiej będzie nam utrzymac ciepłą podłogę - tak nam się wydaje...

pawgar - jakie fi mają rury z ogrzewania?

----------


## pdurys

> pawgar - jakie fi mają rury z ogrzewania?


Mam nadzieje, ze pawgar sie nie obrazi, ze odpowiadam za niego.

Rury PE w podlodze maja fi=50 mm a rury przechodzace przez kominek to stalowe spiro fi=100 mm

----------


## tomek131

Wtrącę z innej beczki-tak se patrzę na szukajfachowca za ile są propozycje budowy domu (przez sprawdzone firmy oczywiście)do stanu deweloperskiego z dobrych materiałów to taki Legalett z Praefą to jakiś kosmos cenowy.A jeszcze niedawno byli tu tacy Ela i Marek z Luszowic co pisali że 2700 za stan deweloperski to okazja ha ha ha .Niezle.Za 1600 się proszą a byłem tu o kłamstwo posądzany jak mi znajomy 1900 powiedział w full wersji z b.dobrych materiałów (choć fachowiec to z niego bym powiedział średni.Buduje dużo ,ale nie jest dokładny).Fakt ,że wtedy było może ciut drożej.Jak ja nie znoszę tego "przekręckiego" marketingu to piana na usta.
Sorry - tak se wtrąciłem,już nic nie mówię

----------


## pdurys

> Wtrącę z innej beczki-tak se patrzę na szukajfachowca za ile są propozycje budowy domu (przez sprawdzone firmy oczywiście)do stanu deweloperskiego z dobrych materiałów to taki Legalett z Praefą to jakiś kosmos cenowy.A jeszcze niedawno byli tu tacy Ela i Marek z Luszowic co pisali że 2700 za stan deweloperski to okazja ha ha ha .Niezle.Za 1600 się proszą a byłem tu o kłamstwo posądzany jak mi znajomy 1900 powiedział w full wersji z b.dobrych materiałów (choć fachowiec to z niego bym powiedział średni.Buduje dużo ,ale nie jest dokładny).Fakt ,że wtedy było może ciut drożej.Jak ja nie znoszę tego "przekręckiego" marketingu to piana na usta.


Tomek,
Chce sie tylko odniesc do podanej przez Ciebie ceny za m2.
Rozumiem, ze jak wiekszosc ludzi piszesz o cenach brutto - bo tyle masz zaplacic i juz. Podatek VAT przeciez i tak jest nie do odzyskania.
Ja planowalem bodowe domu LK 584
Wedlug otrzymanego projektu ten dom ma:
Pow uzytkowa 160,45 m2
Garaz 36 m2
Pom gosp. 5,88 m2
Pow strychu 10,45
Czyli razem 202,33 m2 bez strychu - bo jak dla mnie to nie jest powierzchnia, ktora budujesz tylko niejako masz gratis.

Zamowilem tez kosztorys.
Ceny sa z katalogu PSB GamBUD - nie wiem czy to jest cennik reprezentatywny czy tez nie. Ceny na grudzien zeszlego roku.
Cena za stan developerski z materialami, robocizna i sprzetem wyniosla 443498,63 pln netto - bez VAT
Czyli za metr2 2191,96 netto liczac 7%VAT 2345,39 brutto
Jesli by doliczyc ten strych to cena za metr2 bylaby nizsza oczywiscie ale nadal 2084,31 netto 2230,21 brutto

Pamietaj prosze ze nalezy porownywac jakblka z jablkami.

W moim kosztorysie jest Ytong plus 4cm styropianu.
Ocieplenie dachu tylko 16cm
Stolarka liczona z m2 otworu.
Nie ma kosztow przylaczy.
Bez bialego montazu, 
Ale oczywiscie wliczona robocizna ekipy, narzedzia specjalistyczne itp.

Dlatego uwazam, ze pewnie masz racje, ze da sie wybudowac dom za mniejsze pieniadze.
Na pewno oferta Legalett, Praefa i innych "prefabrykatow" jest wyzsza niz metoda gospodarcza z innych materialow, ale co z tego? Nikt o ile mi wiadomo, Cie nie zmusza do korzystania z ich uslug.
Samochody tez sa rozne - wieksze / mniejsze. Niemieckie / Japonskie. Kombi / kabriolety.
Kazdy z nich sluzy do tego samego - przemieszczania sie z miejsca A do B
Kazdy z nich kosztuje tyle samo.
I co z tego?
Skonczmy wiec moze z licytacja co jest tansze a co drozsze bo to do nikad nie prowadzi.

Napisze jeszcze raz - TAK MASZ RACJE LEGALETT I PRAEFA JEST DROZSZA NIZ BUDOWA W SYSTEMIE GOSPODARCZYM.

Mozemy na tym zakonczyc?

----------


## pawgar

Witam i stało się.
Na mojej działeczce stanął piękny nowy fundament grzewczy Legalett. 




> WOW , naprawdę jest tak cudownie?
> Tak se tylko pytam .....bo ja taki trochę nieufny jestem z natury





> Pozwól, że odpowiem ci na to pytanie 28 czerwca, czyli po tym jak zejdzie Legalett. Jak nie odpowiem to znaczy że ja zszedłem.


Jest już 28 czerwca i już znam odpowiedź na to pytanie.
Tak , faktycznie jest tak cudownie.
Jestem niesamowicie zadowolony z budowy a już najbardziej z ekipy i efektów jej pracy.
Gdybym jeszcze raz budował fundamnet wybrał bym tą samą ekipę z tymi samymi ludźmi.
Robotę wykonywał mi p. Bulkowski. 
Robota aż paliła się w rękach. Przez chwilę myślałem, że to niemożliwe żeby tak szybko i sprawnie pracowała ekipa.
Podejrzewaliśmy też, że może Legalett przysyła do pracy cyborgi. Pomijam już połamane w ferworze pracy łopaty.
Ciekawostką jest, gdy żona spytała czy zrobić im herbaty bo jest zimno, stwierdzili - nie dziękujemy, nie ma czasu, a przecież 3 godź. temu piliśmy już herbatę.

W efekcie czego ekipa, jak pisałem we wcześniejszych postach przyjechała we wtorek, czyli z jednodniowym opóźnieniem a już po czterech dniach w piątek zalewali płytę i skończyli pracę.  
Cały czas też ja albo żona byliśmy na budowie i przyglądaliśmy się ich pracy. Ekipa z wielką dbałością i dokładnością i starannością wykonywała swoją pracę.
Mój kier bud. popatrzył pokiwał głową i stwierdził starają się chłopaki, nie mam uwag.
Po pomiarach wyszło, że wymiary zewnętrzne obrysu fundamentu są wykonane z dokładnością do 0,5 cm,
natomiast powierzchnia wylanej płyty ma różnice wysokości +-2mm.
Chłopaki też nie poszli na łatwiznę z ubijaniem pospółki pod fundamnetem. Zgodnie z normą mogli to robić dużo lżejszą zagęszczarką, jednak dla pewności robili to prawie trzykrotnie cięższym sprzętem. Pomijam trudności w zadunku i rozładunku. W efekcie materiał został dużo lepiej zagęszony i jeden rząd wyżej niż przewiduje to norma.
Mam teraz pewność, że dom nie będzie mi się przechylał z uwagi na źle przygotowane podłoże.
Podoba mi się też , że chłopaki pracują zgdnie z projektem.
Na etapie kładzenia rurek, stwierdziliśmy, że jedno z pomieszczeń będzie spiżarnią i chcielibyśmy w było ono trochę chłodniejsze także czy mogli by zaizolować pod tym pomieszczeniem wszsytkie rurki. Wykonawca stwierdził, że przepływ powietrza w rurkach jest liczony przez specjalistyczny program komputerowy i na jego podstwie dobierana jest długość każdego obwodu i liczbę zakrętów rurek. Gdybyśmy ot tak zaizolowali 2 m bieżące rurek mogło by się okazać, że zakłócony jest obieg ciepłego powietrza i jeden z obwodów mógłby być przegrzany lub wyczuwalnie cieplejszy od pozostałych, ale klient prosi trzeba zastanowić się nad rozwiązaniem.
Wykonawca zadzwonił do projektanta z L. i po konsultacjach przyszły wytyczne którą rurkę na jakiej długości, jakim materiałem i jak szczelnie obwinąć aby uzyskać efekt chłodniejszego jednego pokoju nie przyczynił się do przegrzania innego pokoju.

Innym moim pomysłem było pytanie czy w wiatrołapie (przy centrali co druga rurka jest izolowana), nie można zdjąć kilku izolacji aby wiatrołap, najzimniejsze pomieszczenie trochę dogrzać. Odpowiedź, j.w. nie można bo wpłynęło by to na zbytnie wychodzenie innych pokoi do których nie dotrło by wychłodzone w wiatrołapie powietrze.
Ciekawostką jest też że w kuchni mamy sympatyczne wzorki z rurek powietrznych przypominające bardziej kwiatki niż elementy ogrzewania podłogowego. Po co o tym piszę? L zaczyna być podrabiany przez inne firmy. Jednak firmy ta nie robią obliczeń w programie komputerowym tylko stawiają rurki na oko. W efekcie część pomieszczeń może być niedogrzanych a w innych będzie zbyt gorąco. I to będzie można sprawdzić po wylaniu płyty i po rozpoczęciu sezonu grzewczego a więc mówiąc krótko "po zamiatane".

Niemniej jak ktoś lubi hazard, nie można mu tego zabronić. 

Były pozytywy roboty teraz dla zachowania obiektywizmu negatywy:
W zasadzi do do zasadniczych spraw naprawdę nie mam się do czego przyczepić.
Z mniejszych rzeczy, ekipa bawiła się z ukladaniem styropianu w wietrzną pogodę.
Przycinali styropian i z uwagi na to w powietrzu na ziemi, mojej pięknej trawce latały stada wszędobylskich białych kuleczek styropianowych. 
Rozmawialiśmy z wykonawcą ale stwierdził on że nic na to nie można poradzić a do jutra wiatr wszystko rozwieje. Nie czekaliśmy do jutra po skończonej w danym dniu pracy z szufelką i szczotką sprzątnęliśmy trzy wiadra kuleczek styropianowych. Obecnie dalej walają się gdzieniegdzie kuleczki.
Znajomy popatrzył na nasze zastrzeżenia i stwierdził że powinnismy się ceszyć że elewacji domu nie ocielamy styropianem, wtedy mielibyśmy powody do narzekania.
Druga sprawa to opisywane mostki/nie mostki termiczne. 
Dzięki uprzejmości jednej z osób mam zaklepaną kamerę termowizyjną. Sprawdzę zimą czy jest to faktycznie problem, czy jest to przemyślana sprawa firmy. 
 Ostatnia rzecz to resztki betonu. Gruszki po rozładunku muszą się umyć i wylać gdzieś resztkę betonu. No właśnie, gruszek było 3 i tej resztki to całkiem sporo było, nie byłem przygotowany na taką ilość. Wykonawca stwierdził, że w jego stronach to ludzie biją się o takie betonowe podjazdy, my z żoną mieliśmy odmienne zdanie na ten temat.
W efekcie, zebraliśmy przez weekend beton z podjazdu i utwardziliśmy nim drogę dojazdową. NA dobre wyszło.    




> Zwracam się z apelem do Sz. Inwestorów budujących L! Czy doczekamy się FOTODZIENNIKÓW? Lub chociaż jakiejś fotki od czasu do czasu?


Pod adresem podanym poniżej zamieszczam skrótowe fotostory z budowy.

http://picasaweb.google.com/11488568...ewczyLegalett#

Pozdrawiam pawgar

----------


## perm

Czyli kupiłeś sobie święty spokój. Dobrze że było cię stać. Potwierdza się stara prawda: chcesz mieć szybko i bez problemów? Zapłać za to! Dobrze że tutaj cena idzie w parze z jakością pracy. Polityka firmy Legalett: mniej klientów ale za to drogo sprawdza się w praktyce.  :smile:

----------


## pawgar

> Czyli kupiłeś sobie święty spokój. (...) Polityka firmy Legalett: mniej klientów ale za to drogo sprawdza się w praktyce.


Musisz rozróżnić dwa pojęcia. Co to znaczy *drogo* a co to znaczy *dużo pieniędzy* zapłacić za coś.
Mimo, że z konta ubędzie ci tyle samo pieniędzy w obydwu przypadkach, *drogo* jest wtedy, gdy za blachodachówkę płacisz tyle co za kładzenie strzechy na dachu.
*Dużo pieniędzy* to tyle ile faktyczne ta strzecha jest warta swojej pracy, czasu i co najważniejsze wiedzy.

Faktem jest też, to co napisał Paweł




> Napisze jeszcze raz - TAK MASZ RACJE LEGALETT I PRAEFA JEST DROZSZA NIZ BUDOWA W SYSTEMIE GOSPODARCZYM.


Nie jest ważne czy coś jest tańsze czy coś jest droższe, ważne jest jaki ty masz stosunek do tego.
Każdy musi sam sobie odpowiedzieć na to pytanie, przekalkuluj, pomyśl i przelicz.

*Jeżeli z twoich i tylko twoich osobistych personalnych i własnych przemyśleń* wyjdzie, że jest to drogo to w żadnym wypadku nie stawiaj sobie 
Legalettu. Przez całe życie bedziesz żył z przekonaniem, że zostałeś oskubany przez Legaleta.

Na chłodno i z dystansem przeanalizuj swoją sytuację. Przelicz koszt inwestycji oraz jest zwrot w ciągu powiedzmy 20 lat.
Nie dla wszystkich L. będzie najlepszym rozwiązaniem i to jest piękne. I odwrotnie. Dla niektórych L. jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem.
Najważniejsze, że masz wybór.

Pamiętaj tylko, że *kupując L. nie kupujesz fundamentu ale kupujesz jakość i rozwiązanie technologiczne*.

Osobiście na budowlance się nie znam i niezależnie jaką technologię bym wybrał zawsze posiłkował bym się firmą wykonawczą.

Dostałem następujące oferty kosztów fundamentu.
Fundament tradycyjny kosztował by mnie                    15 000zł brutto
Tradycyjną płytę fundamentową wyceniono mi na     30 000zł brutto
Za Legalett zapłaciłem (w tym geodeta, pospółka...) 70 000zł brutto

Drogo? Zastanówmy się.
Co mam za tą cenę: 
-fundament 
-centralne ogrzewanie
-kanalizację
-płaszcz (powietrzny) do kominka
-rozprowadzenie ciepła przez kominek po całym domu
-wylewkę samopoziomującą (od razu można kłaść kafelki)
-izolację poziomą i pinową 
-zagruntowane i pociągnięte siatką brzegi fundamentu
-wykonany ganek ze schodkami
-rozprowadzenie poziome wody z cyrkulacją
-doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka i rekuperatora
-grubą warstwę podsypki przeciwdziałającą zawilgoceniu fundamentu
-wykonanie bednarki (uziemienia wokół budynku)
-wyprowadzenie wody, prądu i kanalizacji poza obrys fundamentu.
-drenaż opaskowy odprowadzający wodę.
- barak pomieszczenia na kocioł grzewczy (mieszkanko dla kotła, te kilka m2 też kosztuje)

*Podliczcie proszę koszty powyższego zakresu prac a dopiero później porównujcie koszty Legaletu z innymi technologiami.*

Do ceny nie wliczam:

-30 lat gwarancji na płytę
-elektryczne ogrzewanie akumulacyjne mojego kanadyjczyka z wykorzystaniem tańszej taryfy nocnej
-niesamowitą jakość wykonania (co o czym gdzieś się słyszy o dobrych niepijących robotnikach - w L. jest standardem)
-nadzór osobisty nad każdym etapem prac budowlańców (w sumie u mnie cztery dni roboty)
-brak zszarganych nerwów, reklamacji, siwych włosów, partaczy
-posprzątaną budowę


proponuję lekturę na forum muratora dla decydujących się na tańszą ekipę: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...4%99-w-piwnicy
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-fundamentowej
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...any-fundamentu
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...c-mega-problem...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...99-o-rad%C4%99
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...temat-bumerang
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-co-robi%C4%87
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-naprawi%C4%87
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...raz-100.pomocy
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...gipsowy-pomocy!
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...nie-fundamentu
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hudziak-POMOCY
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%85ca-posadzka
pawgar
* 
PS zapomniałem jeszcze o moim ulubionym wątku. 
*Lektura obowiązkowa:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...9ksze-fuszerki

----------


## perm

Ja nie krytykuję twojej decyzji. Myślę że podobny fundament można zrobić za te 40 tyś. Będzie miał to wszystko co napisałeś oprócz może tej 30 letniej gwarancji. Nie ma jednak praktycznie szansy na to by wszystko zrobiła jedna firma i to w podobnym stylu czyli bez błędów, poprawek, do tego szybko i terminowo, dlatego też piszę że kupiłeś sobie święty spokój. Był warty ok. 30 tyś. Czy to dużo czy mało i czy warto to już trzeba sobie odpowiedzieć samemu.
No i jeszcze jedno; do ceny tradycyjnego fundamentu trzeba doliczyć podłogi na gruncie by mieć to samo co w płycie. Wtedy to już nie będzie 15 tyś.  :smile:

----------


## pdurys

> Myślę że podobny fundament można zrobić za te 40 tyś. Będzie miał to wszystko co napisałeś oprócz może tej 30 letniej gwarancji ... dlatego też piszę że kupiłeś sobie święty spokój. Był warty ok. 30 tyś. ... No i jeszcze jedno; do ceny tradycyjnego fundamentu trzeba doliczyć podłogi na gruncie by mieć to samo co w płycie. Wtedy to już nie będzie 15 tyś.


Mala poprawka za 40 kpln to chyba plyta bez grzania
I jak sam zauwazylec roznica miedzy "tradycyjnym fundamentem" a plyta bedzie jeszcze mniejsza o koszt podlogi na gruncie.

----------


## pawgar

My prawdę powiedziawszy nie znaleźliśmy innego systemu który odpowiadał by naszym oczekiwaniom.
1.) - Brak grzejników - żona chronicznie nienawidzi kaloryferów.
2.) - Akumaulacyjność - możliwość grzania tylko w nocy (nocna tańsza taryfa i oddawania ciepła w dzień)
3.) - Bezobsługowość - żadnych paliw, dostaw, składów opału, podajników, dokładania do pieca
4.) - Integrację z kominkiem - W razie potrzeby jak kiedyś trzeba będzie zacisnąć pasa to na samym kominku ogrzejemy całą chałupę.
5.) - Centrale grzewcze pod podłogą. - Urządzenie grzewcze nie zajmuje mi miejsca w żadnym z pomieszczeń
6.) - Adaptacyjność urządzenia - w przyszłości gdy podłączą nam gas lub  założymy pompę ciepła będziemy mogli przełączyć się na inne źródło zasilania bez potrzeby prucia podłóg. Centarala (obudowa z wyprowadzeniami) przystosowana jest zarówno na wymiennik wodny jak i powietrzny.

Co do porównywania L z innymi systemami to w zasadzie akceptowalne dla nas jest tylko ogrzewanie powietrzem pod podłogą. A nie znalazłem innej firmy która to oferuje.
1.)Ogrzewanie matami grzewczymi odrzuciliśmy z uwagi na smog elektromagnetyczny. Uciekamy z miasta na wieś między innymi aby uciec od całego promieniowania elektromagnetycznego, kuchenek mikrofalowych, bliskości nadajnika sieci GSM, trakcji tramwajowych, linni wysokiego napięcia i innych dobrodziejstw współczesności 
a tu na własne życzenie kładł bym przewody elektryczne pod całym domem. Takie mieszkanie na wielkim elektromagnetycznym transformatorze. Nie wiem jakie może takie ogrzewanie mieć wpływ długofalowy na organizm ludzki. Także łazienka z mokrą podłogą wychlapaną z wanny prze dzieciaczki nie budzi mojego zaufania.
2.)Ogrzewanie wodne podpodłogowe. Czyli znowu najpierw bierzemy znachorów różdżkarzy i innych carnoksiężników aby ci znaleźli  nam idealne miejsce na dom.
Możemy też posłużyć sie psem i kotem aby sprawdzić czy nie ma cieków wodnych a tu na własne życzenie podłogówką wodną robimy sobie wodospad Niagarę pod całym domem i znowu to na własne życzenie. O problemach zamarzania przy braku dostaw energii w zimę i zalaniach w przypadku awarii rurek wodnych nie wspomnę.
3.) Ogrzewanie powietrzne nawiewowe z kominka lub kanałów nawiewowych. Całe ciepło tak jak w przypadku kaloryferów ucieka do góry a podłoga jest zimna.
W przypadku L. podłoga jest cieplutka i nawet przy niższej temperaturze pomieszczenia odczuwalne ciepło jest większe.

A biorąc pod uwagę tylko i wyłącznie cenę to porównując do innych płyt wyszło nam że podsumowując opisywane wyżej instalacje L. jest droższy od innych płyt fundamnetowych z podłogówkami o ok. 20 tyś PLN

Mam cichą nadzieję, że oszczędności energii  L. w stosunku do innych rozwiązań pozwolą mi na zwrot nadpłaconych tych 20tyś zł w ciągu następnych 20 lat.
Pamiętajcie że w tym okresie płyta będzie cały czas na gwarancji.

Pozdrawiam Ciepło

PS Wiem że moje poglądy nie są popularne, ale nie zależy mi na popularności.

----------


## tomek131

pdurys nie pisałem o systemie gospodarczym tylko o budowie przez jedną firmę do stanu deweloperskiego.Poczytaj np na www.szukajfachowca.pl zobaczysz ceny za faktyczny dom na faktycznych materiałach dla faktycznych ludzi od faktycznej firmy.Jakieś znormalizowane kosztorysy psu na budę.Konkrety się liczą.Napisałem tylko że cena 2700zł brutto za metr stanu deweloperskiego ,którą kiedyś ktoś tu uznawał za tak atrakcyjną to bzdura wierutna i naciągactwo i każdy może to zobaczyć nawet przy pomocy stronki o której pisałem.I tyle.Można może zejść z nimi teraz do 2500zł ,ale to nadal nowy np Subaru Forester gratis dla kogoś dany przez nas na domku 120-130m.Każdy robi jak uważa ,dobrze że ma wybór tylko niech różni dziwni marketingowcy nie piszą jak to tanio bo jest kosmicznie drogo.I tyle.Komuś podoba się technologia,wierzy w nią,gwarancję , chce szybko- ok. Tylko niech nie pisze bzdur.Można i 4tys zapłacić za metr jak ktoś chce ,mamy wolny kraj, tylko przekonywanie wszystkich jak to tanio jest głupie zwyczajnie.
pagwar bardzo miło ,że zagościłeś wśród czytelników forum muratora specjalnie po to by opisać dziki szał pracowników firmy legalett przy tym dokładność zegarmistrzowską a w ferworze pracy aż łamanie łopat ,nie jedzą nie piją tylko zapierd....jak jest miło i cudownie,budowa to czysta przyjemność....pogratulować.Naprawdę warto było zapłacić więcej za taką robotę.Przynajmniej moim zdaniem.Ale jak będziesz chciał podłączyć pompę ciepła to będziesz miał spory problem - chodzi o wymaganą temperaturę zasilania przez Legalett a temperatury jakie są osiągane przez pompy ciepła aby COP był na odpowiednim poziomie i pompa nie padła po chwili..Poczytaj wątek troszkę do tyłu ,jest tam na ten temat

----------


## tomek131

pagwar ,a ile przykładów dałeś jak tańsze ekipy potrafią wszystko zepsuć.Zabieram się za lekturę.Pewnie to jeszcze bardziej wzmocni moje przekonanie ,że naprawdę warto zrobić Legalett

----------


## pdurys

> pdurys nie pisałem o systemie gospodarczym tylko o budowie przez jedną firmę do stanu deweloperskiego.Poczytaj np na  kplnwww.szukajfachowca.pl zobaczysz ceny za faktyczny dom na faktycznych materiałach dla faktycznych ludzi od faktycznej firmy.Jakieś znormalizowane kosztorysy psu na budę.


 A dlaczego psu na bude? Chcesz robic z gliny czy z dobrych materialow? Kosztorys jest Ci potrzebny, aby miec jakies rozeznanie ile samych materialow musi byc, ile wedlug norm trzeba na to czasu, ile sprzetu. Jesli od tej ceny zbijesz 20 - 30 % to Twoj czysty zysk, ale z cala pewnoscia nie powinien Twoj dom kosztowac wiecej.

OK, popatrzmy na to z drugiej strony.
Ile trwa proces budowy do stanu deweloperskiego? 3 miesiace? Ilu ludzi jest zaangazowanych przez te 3 miesiace? Czterech, pieciu? Mam na mysli laczna ilosc roboczogodzin podzielona przez 10h (taka dniowka)
Pomijajac wlasciciela, ktory tez musi zarobic, taka ekipa powinna zarobic jakies minimum 20 kpln na miesiac ponad to co "wart jest" dom.
Czyli okolo 60 kpln za stan deweloperski" Nie licze, ze musza sie z tego utrzymac przez caly rok, bo zakladam, ze poza sezonem to np. klada glazure, albo ocieplaja sciany.

Wczesniej piszesz:



> Za 1600 się proszą a byłem tu o kłamstwo posądzany jak mi znajomy 1900 powiedział w full wersji z b.dobrych materiałów (choć fachowiec to z niego bym powiedział średni.Buduje dużo ,ale nie jest dokładny)


Czyli za dom np. 120m2 po 1600 pln/m wychodzi Ci 192 kpln
Jesli wezme cene Twojego znajomego 1900 pln/m to dom bedzie kosztowal 228 kpln
Minus robocizna 60 kpln jak wczesniej zalozylem, to materialy i sprzet nie mniej niz 132 kpln albo 168 kpln.

Jakos nie widze bardzo dobrych materialow w wersji full za 132 kpln dla domu 120m2

Dlatego prosze jeszcze raz. Podaj dokladna specyfikacje domu jaki zostal zrobiony za 1600 - 1900 pln/m abysmy mogli zrozumiec co znaczy dla Ciebie stan deweloperski i co za to masz? Ale jak sie domyslasz, to bez kosztorysu nijak nie bedziesz wiedzial jaki jest obmiar robot. Tak na oko, to bym sie nie pisal.

I na koniec prosba, zapodaj link do jakiejs konkretnej oferty, ktora zostala zaakceptowana i zrealizowana za pieniadze jakie podano na stronie szukajfachowca.pl.
Dlaczego pytam? Poprostu wiele z ofert jest zbyt ogolnikowa. Moze to i jest odniesienie do cen rynkowych, ale jakos mnie nie przekunuja, ze to jest rzeczywiscie Stan deweloperski pod klucz albo bez bialego montazu.

Na koniec prosze jeszcze raz, nie bierz tego do siebie, kazdy ma wolna wole co wybierze. Swiety spokoj tez musi kosztowac, ale na pewno kazda ekipa chce zarobic i nic za darmo nie daje wiec decyzja nalezy do Ciebie. Moi znajomi wybudowali sie za okolo 170 kpln domek okolo 100 m2, tylko ze sami mowia, ze to nie jest osmy cud swiata, ale sa w nim szczesliwi i nie musieli brac kredytu.

----------


## pawgar

> Czyli za dom np. 120m2 po 1600 pln/m wychodzi Ci 192 kpln
> Jesli wezme cene Twojego znajomego 1900 pln/m to dom bedzie kosztowal 228 kpln
> Minus robocizna 60 kpln jak wczesniej zalozylem, to materialy i sprzet nie mniej niz 132 kpln albo 168 kpln.


Panowie panowie, muszę was przywołać do porządku. To jest wątek o L. a nie o stanie deweloperskim. 
Jeżeli nie rozmawiacie o domu postawionym na Legalecie skończcie temat lub kontynuujcie go ale na prv.

----------


## tomek131

pdurys jak znów przyjemnie zobaczyć kogoś kto przyszedł na to zacne forum tylko po to by.....podobnie jak pagwar.
Konkretne oferty wyślę po powrocie z urlopu bo za parenaście godzin mam samolot i czas pozałatwiać wszystkie sprawy i się spakować by wypadało.Chyba ,że zdążę wieczorem ale wątpie

----------


## pdurys

> Konkretne oferty wyślę po powrocie z urlopu


Zatem milego odpoczywania.
I tak jak napisal pawgar, moze przejdziemy na osobny watek albo PRIV aby nie zasmiecac tego o L?

----------


## Kuba Dąb

A ja mam pytanie, czy to faktycznie jest tak, że kupując Legalett, 80% naszych pieniedzy idzie za zapłatę za markę> Czyli innymi słowy, czy się przepłaca?

----------


## perm

> A ja mam pytanie, czy to faktycznie jest tak, że kupując Legalett, 80% naszych pieniedzy idzie za zapłatę za markę> Czyli innymi słowy, czy się przepłaca?


Pozwolę sobie wkleić to co napisałem na innym forum.
" *Nie za markę tylko za mercedesa którym jeździ prezes . Każda firma sprzedająca musi zdecydować się na jakąś strategię* *sprzedaży. Tanio i dużo lub drogo i mało. W branży budowlanej zdecydowanie bardziej bezpieczna i mniej kłopotliwa jest* *ta druga. Jedyne co musi zrobić sprzedający to przekonać klienta że warto więcej zapłacić. Tanio i dużo oznacza większe* *koszty logistyki, kłopotliwą w branży budowlanej konieczność znalezienia i utrzymania odpowiedniej ilości kompetentnych* *pracowników, zaangażowanie większego kapitału w maszyny, budynki itp. Same kłopoty! Zysk ten sam. Dlatego tanio* *nie będzie w takim legalettcie, sundolicie, praefie i podobnych.* "
Legalett zdecydowanie wybrał dobrą strategię sprzedaży. Klienci tacy jak Pawgar docenią i polecą innym szybkość, kompetencję pracowników, dokładność wykonania itp. Cena widocznie nie jest jeszcze odstraszająca. Pracowników budowlanych do takiej pracy zachęcić mogą tylko wysokie zarobki. One też pozwalają utrzymać ich przy firmie. Stąd też między innymi ta wysoka cena.

----------


## pdurys

> Napisał Kuba Dąb
> 
> 
> A ja mam pytanie, czy to faktycznie jest tak, że kupując Legalett, 80% naszych pieniedzy idzie za zapłatę za markę> Czyli innymi słowy, czy się przepłaca?
> 
> 
> Nie za markę tylko za mercedesa którym jeździ prezes ... Każda firma sprzedająca musi zdecydować się na jakąś strategię sprzedaży. Tanio i dużo lub drogo i mało.


Blad, najlepsza jest strategia duzo i drogo.



> Pracowników budowlanych do takiej pracy zachęcić mogą tylko wysokie zarobki. One też pozwalają utrzymać ich przy firmie. Stąd też między innymi ta wysoka cena.


Mysle, ze jednak chodzi o tego mercedesa. Ludzie, ktorzy wykonywali L wcale na krezusow nie wygladali. Raczej na uczciwych solidnych fachowcow, ktorzy cenia swoja prace i mysla, ze ludzie dla ktorych pracuja tez maja takie same ambicje.

A jesli chodzi o cene za plyte to policzcie sobie sami. Wszystkie dane sa w sieci.
Ile tego styropianu, betonu, stali na zbrojenie, rurek z PE. - to zwykla matematyka.
Robocizna jak pisal pawgar 4 dniowki dla czterech ludzi po 12h dziennie.
Sprzet - trywialny - noz do ciecia styropianu, szlifierka kataowa do zbrojenia, zageszczarka do podbudowy, lopaty do kopania, poziomica do trzymania poziomu, miara do katow i jeszcze najbardziej zaawanasowany technologicznie przyrzad do zacierania betonu. 
Nie wiem tylko ile moga kosztowac centralki ale to mozna oszacowac biorac pod uwage jakies grzejniki elektryczne o mocy 4 kW
A i jeszcze jedno czego nie wiem to ile kosztuje nasz czas, i gwarancja jaka udzielaja na 30 lat.

Teraz porownajcie cene za metr kwadratowy, ktory oczekuje za swoj produkt L i odejmijcie od kosztow wykonania - bedziecie wiedziec za ile plyt prezes bedzie mial nowego Mercedesa. Mialby ich wiecej gdyby je sobie sam zrobil tylko dlaczego je musi kupowac w salonie Mercedesa?

A swoja droga, to obiecalem juz nie wchodzic w takie dyskusje.

Powiem jeszcze jasniej.

Tak mam ochote zaszpanowac i opowiadac wszystkim znajomym, jaki to fajny fundament sobie kupilem, chociaz nie ma paskow bo bokach i lakieru metalik to co. Nikt Was nie zmusza. Wiec o co chodzi? Jesli nie wiadomo o co chodzi to zawsze chodzi o pieniadze.

Czy sie myle?

Moze za rada pawgar zostawimy ten watek dla ludzi chcacych sie podzielic opiniami o wadach, zaletach czy tylko informacjach o L?

----------


## QBELEK

Zważywszy na zapowiadane upały z budową parteru ruszysz niebawem. 
Kto stwierdza zdatność fundamentu legalett do stawiania konstrukcji budynku? 
Czy ktoś z obecnych na wątku podpisywał umowe z Legalett Gdańsk drogą pocztową?
Pawgar ekipa budowlana dojeżdżała codziennie na miejsce budowy, musiałeś zapewnić lokum...?
Ja już zaklepałem termin stawiania płyty z końcem sierpnia, mam nadzieje że do tego czasu wyrobię się z bankiem.

----------


## pdurys

> Kto stwierdza zdatność fundamentu legalett do stawiania konstrukcji budynku?


Dobre pytanie, ale kto to stwierdza w innych technologiach jak nie kierownik budowy albo upowaznieni przez niego kierownicy robot.  



> Czy ktoś z obecnych na wątku podpisywał umowe z Legalett Gdańsk drogą pocztową?


A mailem sie liczy  :wink: 



> Pawgar ekipa budowlana dojeżdżała codziennie na miejsce budowy, musiałeś zapewnić lokum...?


Poczekaj na odpowiedz pawgara, ja sobie zapisalem w umowie, ze nie musze zapewniac ani lokalu, ani wyzywienia. Majac w odleglosci 200 m stacje paliw nawet nie musze sie starac o zapewnienie ekipom toalety.

----------


## roger_s

Witam,

Ja podpisałem. I tak 11 czerwca została do mnie wysłana listem poleconym z potwierdzeniem odbioru. 
15 czerwca odebrana i tu zdziwienie( jakość papieru już wiem na co idzie te 73 tys  :Smile:  )
18 podpisana i wysłana do nich z powrotem. Później zgodnie z umową przelane 20 %
22 czerwca dostaje informacje o konstruktorze plyty.
25 czerwca Pan Wojtek przedstawia projekt ogrzewania do zaakceptowania.

Wszystko sprawnie i bez problemów.

Kontaktuje się głownie mailowo raz czy dwa razy telefonicznie.

Pozdrawiam,
Roger

----------


## perm

W firmie świadczącej usługi budowlane a taką jest Legalett sprawdza się strategia "mało ale drogo". Głównie ze względu na brak kompetentnych pracowników na rynku ale nie tylko. Myślę że Legalett płaci swoim pracownikom całkiem nieźle. Tak naprawdę to nie ma wyjścia. Zwolni się jeden, drugi, posypią się terminy, nowi pracownicy mogą robić fuszerkę i diabli wezmą renomę co przy drogim produkcie oznacza koniec firmy.

----------


## pawgar

> A ja mam pytanie, czy to faktycznie jest tak, że kupując Legalett, 80% naszych pieniedzy idzie za zapłatę za markę> Czyli innymi słowy, czy się przepłaca?


Odpowiem ci tak na to pytanie.
 W Polsce nie ceni się pracy intelektualnej. Nie ceni się osób wykorzystujących mózg do swojej pracy. I tu jest przyczyna wszystkich nieporozumień związanych z Legaletem (opiszę to niżej). W Polsce przez ostatnie lata zabijaliśmy i zabijamy myśl techniczną postęp i wynalazczość. Obecnie nie produkujemy żadnego polskiego samochodu (tzn. stworzonego przez polskich inżynierów. Nie wypuściliśmy żadnego satelity, sputnika o innych gałęziach technicznych nie wspomnę.

Czy osoba, która wam się przedstawi jako "jestem wynalazcą" będzie traktowana przez was z szacunkiem, że jest to osoba rozwijąca kraj, polską gospodarkę, czy bardziej będziecie myśleli że jest to szalony naukowiec-świr znany z kreskówek? Myślę że bardziej to drugie.

Przyjęło się, że więcej płaci się w Polsce za prace fizyczne niż za umysłowe (myślenie, wiedzę, know how). W Polsce nie ceni się pracy intelektualnej. A siedzi taki nic nie robi i perd.. w stołek np: taki nauczyciel zarabia bardzo mało. Bo co on takiego robi, stanie, pogada 45 min. i zgarnia kasę. A on przekazuję swoje swoją wiedzę młodym ludziom, i powinien być uznawany, szanowany i finansowo doceniany. Pojeździłem trochę po europie, byłem na w Ameryce. W innych krajach jest inaczej. Osoby pracujące intelektem (umysłem) zarabiają więcej niż fizyczni. Inżynierowie i myśl techniczna jest niesamowicie w cenie.
W przypadku L. właśnie płaci się za tą pracę intelektualną. Ktoś usiadł zastanowił się, wymyślił, zaadaptował, opracował program który liczy odpowiednie długości i zakręty dla poszczególnych obwodów.
Jako ciekawostkę napiszę, że jedną z central grzewczych chciałem przesunąć o 2 m w inną stronę, żeby nie była na widoku. Porozmawiałem z projektantem L i powiedział on że takie ustawienie zakłóciłoby obieg ciepłego powietrza odzyskiwanego z kominka. Czyli kominkowy wymiennik ciepła byłby mało wydajny. 
Dzięki takiemu podejściu w L. płacę nie tylko za robotę ale przede wszystkim za wiedzę. W przypadku tańszego wykonawcy zrobiłby tak jak prosiłem bez zastanowienia się czy to ma sens. Estetycznie (z przesuniętym włazem w bok) byłoby ok, a od strony ogrzewania wściekałbym się całe życie na niewydolność systemu. 

Prawdą też jest, że dla mojego domu 100m2 ogrzewanego prądem płacę więcej 20 tys. względem innych płyt fundamentowych.
 Co chcę przez to powiedzieć:
TAK PRZEPŁACAM, JEST DROŻEJ, TAK JEST TO WIELKI MINUS LEGALETTU, TAK ZDZIERAJĄ, TAK FUNDUJĘ MERCEDESA PREZESOWI I ANTYLE RAZ W MIESIĄCU.

 Co chcę jeszcze powiedzieć:
Te 20 tys. drożej to tylko 6,5% wartości mojego domu. To już nasze państwo zabiera mi więcej (w podatku VAT 7%) a nie dając mi nic w zamian. Żadnego rozwiązania ani gwarancji o myśli technicznej nie mówiąc.

 Sprawa jest prosta. 
 L. nie jest obowiązkowym elementem domu. Nie mamy obowiązku go kupować. To jest wolny wybór każdego z nas. Każdy ma swój portfel, swoje wydatki i swój budżet.
W moim przypadku (czyt. dla mnie) nie stać mnie abym nie miał Legaletu. Jestem perfekcjonistą. Wszytko co robię robię albo na maxa albo wcale. W przypadku 
Legaletu nie było inaczej. Myślę, że byłem jednym z najbardziej upierdliwych klientów a przynajmniej w ścisłej czołówce. O każdy szczegół i rozwiązanie dzwoniłem lub pytałem. Dzięki temu mam dopracowane obgadane i przemyślane wszystkie wyprowadzenia. Nasza korespondencja to 39 przesłanych wiadomości e-mail -policzyłem. 
Współpraca z biurem w Gdańsku to czyta przyjemność. Rzeczowo konkretnie, niezwykle sympatycznie i uprzejmie.

Wracając do myśli głównej. Fundament to podwalina domu, jeżeli masz spaprany fundament cały dom będzie spaprany. Są elementy w domu na których można oszczędzać ale na pewno nie można tego robić w przypadku fundamentu. Fundament jest najbardziej niedocenianym elementem domu ale to on styka się z gruntem i absorbuje wilgoć do środka, trzyma i przenosi obciążenie ścian i zawiera większość instalacji.

Czytając muratora trochę się przestraszyłem opowieściami innych osób. Czytam o "taniej" płycie fundamnetowej której środek był źle zagęszczony zapadł się (jak znajdę podrzucę link). Człowiek od płyty przeprasza mówi, że naprawi a tu podłoga położona meble wniesione, mieszkać trzeba. Zerwał parkiet naprawił płytę a zerwany parkiet zostawił. Mówi że dał gwarancję na płytę a nie na parkiet. Człowiek od parkietu mówi, że parkiet nie odpadł z powodu błędu technicznego jego pracy więc umywa ręce. Dodatkowo parkiet został zniszczony. Koniec końców człowiek jest sporą sumę pieniędzy w plecy lub użeranie się po sądach przez najbliższe dwa lata.

Nie stać mnie na to. Nie mam na to czasu, pieniędzy i tak prawdę mówiąc *nie stać mnie aby nie mieć Legaletu*.

Dla mnie fundament L. to:

1) Płacenie za polską myśl techniczną- porozmawiałem z wykonawcą płyty. Powiedział, że każdy jej element kolejność prac, sposób dociskania i układania poszczególnych elementów jest konsultowany w Gdańsku. Powiedział on, że nie pamięta już ile godzin przesiedział z dyr. tech. z Legalettu zastanawiając się jak można technologicznie poprawić płytę. Płyta cały czas żyje, zmienia się. Rozwija się. Z roku na rok jest coraz lepsza. Jeszcze jakiś czas temu obudowy central robiono drewniane obecnie zatapia się metalowe elementy. Nie chcę zdradzać wszystkich przekazanych nam patentów, niemniej np: podejście kanalizacji do WC. Po doświadczeniach wielu robót wyszło, że wychodzą rozbieżności między przepustem muszli a ścianą. 
Chodzi o to, że czasami murarze o przesuną ścianę względem projektu i mamy rozbieżności podejścia muszli względem ściany. 
Dlatego po konsultacjach obecnie podejście do WC wykonuje się w taki sposób że głowna rura odprowadzeniowa kanalizację jest elastyczna i pozwala na małe manewry z muszlą. 
Ciekawostką jest też, że gdy jedna z ekip wpadnie na jakieś rozwiązanie przekazywane jest to do Gdańska tam jest to konsultowane i sprawdzane i gdy na pilotarzowych dwóch trzech płytach rozwiązanie się sprawdzi jest ono wdrażane na wszystkich budowach. Nie jest natomiast możliwe aby ekipa budowała według własnego uznania lub bez projektu. Projekt rzecz święta. 

2) Oszczędności poza finansowe.
 Przyznam, że nie wyobrażam sobie sytuacji abym nie był przy budowie fundamentów, ścian, dachu. W sytuacji gdybym lokalnym wykonawcom go zlecił fundament byłby wykonywany miesiąc może dwa miesiące. Przy czym cały czas chciałbym nadzorować budowę Czyli musiał bym wziąć urlop. 
Czyli kosztem całego straconego urlopu miałbym fundamnet. Może mi ktoś przeliczyć na ile wycenić swój czas, ile wart jest stracony urlop. Pracuję cały okrągły rok aby na urlopie sobie odpocząć a tu urlop zmarnowałbym dal fundamentu. A co ze ścianami a co z dachem. 





> Pozwolę sobie wkleić to co napisałem na innym forum.
> " *Nie za markę tylko za mercedesa którym jeździ prezes .*


Tak zgadam się. Faktycznie dopłaciłem do Mercedesa prezesowi firmy L płacąc za fundament tak jak dopłacam na mercedesa przezesowi Orlenu, PGNiG, PGE, US, ZUS i itp.




> Pracowników budowlanych do takiej pracy zachęcić mogą tylko wysokie zarobki. One też pozwalają utrzymać ich przy firmie. Stąd też między innymi ta wysoka cena.


W wielu firmach ekipy są rotacyjne. Pracowników bierze się z łapanki. Zatrudniasz firmę a pracę wykonują ci pijaczki z spod sklepu. 
W L. każdy pracownik wie co ma robić bo to jest jego praca. Robi to szybko pewnie i z doświadczeniem. Szef ekipy był na szkoleniu w Szwecji "jak budować fundament". Możecie pokazać mi w Polsce polskiego wykonawcę który był na podobnym technicznym szkoleniu?
Wykonawca powiedział też, że on nie musi jeździć zarabiać za granicą. I bardzo się z tego cieszę.




> Kto stwierdza zdatność fundamentu legalett do stawiania konstrukcji budynku?


 Rozumiem, że chodzi ci o to kto odbiera fundamnet? 
U mnie kier. bud.




> Czy ktoś z obecnych na wątku podpisywał umowe z Legalett Gdańsk drogą pocztową?


Tak ja tak zrobiłem. Wstępnie pracowaliśmy nad umową z L. poprzez e-mail. Ostateczna wersja była wysłana do mnie pocztą.
Po podpisaniu z twojej strony odsyłasz umowę. 
Pocztą przychodzi ci też f-ra za fundamet. Ja już swoją dostałem.




> Pawgar ekipa budowlana dojeżdżała codziennie na miejsce budowy, musiałeś zapewnić lokum...?
> Ja już zaklepałem termin stawiania płyty z końcem sierpnia, mam nadzieje że do tego czasu wyrobię się z bankiem.


 [/QUOTE]
Nie ekipa wszytko robi we własnym zakresie. Wyszukuje noclegi zapewnia sobie lokum. Ty masz tylko przygotować plac budowy 
z prądem, wodą i WC. 





> W firmie świadczącej usługi budowlane a taką jest Legalett sprawdza się strategia "mało ale drogo". Głównie ze względu na brak kompetentnych pracowników na rynku ale nie tylko. Myślę że Legalett płaci swoim pracownikom całkiem nieźle. Tak naprawdę to nie ma wyjścia. Zwolni się jeden, drugi, posypią się terminy, nowi pracownicy mogą robić fuszerkę i diabli wezmą renomę co przy drogim produkcie oznacza koniec firmy.


Ot tu jest pies pogrzebany. 
Gdyby tylko jedna jedyna budowa byłaby zwalona przez wykonawców  L. rzutowałoby to na całą firmę i byłoby po Legalecie.
Legalet by przepadł, utopił się. 

Gdy budowy są zwalone przez firmy krzaki lub firmy giganty Varitexy dalej one funkcjionują majć się w najlepsze partacząc kolejne budowy.
Nikt się np: tym nie przejmuje że autostrady mamy jakie mamy. Przy kolejnym przetargu znowu wygra splamiona firma.

Ot taka nasza rzeczywistość.

----------


## Piotr O.

Wszystkim Pawłom i Piotrom z racji dzisiejszego święta życzę zdrowia, pogody ducha, zdrowego dystansu do otaczającej nas rzeczywistości, potrzebnych darów z Niebios, wytrwałości w budowaniu i modernizowaniu domu, a także świadomości, że  budowanie to nie najważniejsza sprawa w oby długim i dobrym życiu.

Gratuluję obu Pawłom – PawGar i Pdurys – doskonałego dzielenia się swoimi doświadczeniami i przemyśleniami na temat  Legalett. Wreszcie treść listów jest jak dawniej zgodna z tematem wątku i bardzo ciekawa. Pisane przez mnie przed laty artykuły nie mają się co równać z Waszymi relacjami. Zachęcam do przeniesienia tego do dzienników budowy i próby zainteresowania artykułem wydawnictw budowlanych, bo warto.

----------


## tomek131

Nie chcę zdradzać wszystkich przekazanych nam patentów, 

Noi tym zdaniem i kilkoma póżniejszymi chyba się odkryłeś pagwar.....a rozpisałeś się.....może jakiś hymn na cześć Legalett napisz ,będziemy go tu sobie nucić....hhahaha
A nie zapomnij przemysleć z Gdańskiem jak podłączyć pompę ciepła....

Spadam na samolot chłopy,do zobaczyska za 2tyg

----------


## Jani_63

> Dla mnie fundament L. to:
> 
> 1) Płacenie za polską myśl techniczną- porozmawiałem z wykonawcą płyty.


Nie mam nic do Legalettu, ale z tym patriotyzmem trochę przesadzasz.
To nie jest niestety polska myśl techniczna i tez uważam że szkoda że nie jest.
Psalmy pochwalne na temat intelektu pracowników centrali L.też  trochę nie na miejscu.
Raczej wątpię żeby specjalistyczne programy obliczeniowe nie były dostarczone wraz z licencją.
Zresztą gdyby wszystko było tak pięknie i na miejscu u nas w kraju, to po co wykonawca, o czym zresztą wspominasz, jeździłby na szkolenia do Szwecji



> Szef ekipy był na szkoleniu w Szwecji "jak budować fundament". Możecie pokazać mi w Polsce polskiego wykonawcę który był na podobnym technicznym szkoleniu?


Oczywiście nie jest moją intencją podważanie w jakikolwiek sposób profesjonalizmu wykonawcy i dostawcy systemu, czyli Legalett.
Twoje subiektywne odczucia są tu właściwie najważniejsze, o czym bardzo ładnie piszesz, bo to Ty będziesz korzystał z tego rozwiązania za które zapłaciłeś. I to wcale nie mało, choć to też jak wykazałeś pojęcie względne.
Od siebie dodałbym jeszcze, że częścią opłaty całościowej jest na pewno koszt licencji.
Aspekt zadowolenia z wydanych pieniędzy które popierają polską myśl techniczną niestety można odrzucić
I oby tylko ten, czego Ci życzę.

----------


## pdurys

> To nie jest niestety polska myśl techniczna


I tak i nie. Mam na mysli to, ze L SE nie oferuje np. wymiennika kominkowego. Albo z niego zrezygnowali, albo kominki nie do tego im sluza. To nie jest jedyna roznica miedzy SE a PL, wiec moze jednak troche naszej mysli technicznej w tym tez jest.



> Od siebie dodałbym jeszcze, że częścią opłaty całościowej jest na pewno koszt licencji.


Czyli placimy na Mercedesa dla Prezesa ze Szwecji, jak to zauwazyl jeden z furumowiczow  :wink:

----------


## perm

Różnica w cenie fundamentu ok 30 tyś daje nam mozliwość manewru. Ci ktorzy nie chcą lub nie mogą tyle zapłacić mogą zaproponować dodatkową premię za szybkie i bezbłędne wykonanie prac zwykłej ekipie a i tak w kieszeni zostanie sporo gotówki. Problemem jak dla mnie jest również to że Legalett przy wysokiej cenie stosuje najtańsze rozwiązania. Szczególnie ten zwykły styropian pod spód budzi wątpliwości. Za te pieniądze można sobie zafundować styrodur czy szkło piankowe granulowane w warstwie o takim samym R. Pawgar ma niewątliwe mostki termiczne. Za taką kwotę moim zdaniem to nie powinno mieć miejsca. Program komputerowy tego nie przewidział? A co z projektantem?

----------


## pawgar

> "Nie chcę zdradzać wszystkich przekazanych nam patentów",  
> Noi tym zdaniem i kilkoma późniejszymi chyba się odkryłeś pagwar.....a rozpisałeś się.....


Tak, z pełną premedytacją podałem kilka ciekawostek. Nie chcę też wytwarzać otoczki dookoła siebie.  "Ja wiem a wy nie wiecie hahaha".

Forum jest po to aby dzielić się uwagami, spostrzeżeniami. Jest produkt, podoba mi się to piszę o tym. Mam zastrzeżenia piszę o tym. Po to jest forum.

Gdybym miał wszytko -trzymać dla siebie- nie widzę sensu mojej obecności tutaj. Zwłaszcza że przemyślenia innych osób z tego forum skłoniły mnie do kupienia Legaletu.

A co do hymnów pochwalnych to zdziwię was ale najwięcej zawdzięczam ... Piotrowi O. Popisaliśmy sobie listy na PRV podzielił się on kilkoma uwagami podpowiedział kilka rozwiązań i podesłał materiały, które były moją lekturą do poduszki. 
Szczerze, to hymny pochwalne Piotrowi się należą, a że za dużo szumu robi na forum-cóż taka już jego widocznie natura. *Uwaga to jest moja prywatna opinia ale w pełni ją podzielam* .




> nie zapomnij przemysleć z Gdańskiem jak podłączyć pompę ciepła....


Pompę ciepła planuję założyć ale jedynie jedynie dla CWU. Typ pompy powietrze-powietrze. Założę ją na poddaszu. Mam wykonany przez chłopców legaletowców kanał powietrzny w fundamencie. Co do takiej pompy to pdurys podpowiedział mi też jedną ciekawostkę. Elementem odpadowym podgrzania wody pompą powietrze-powietrze jest wydmuchiwanie przez nią zimnego powietrza. Zaproponował aby latem odwrócić obieg wtórny pompy tak aby zimne powietrze wiało do wnętrza domu pełniąc jednocześnie rolę klimatyzacji.

Co do pompy ciepła zasilającej Legalet, to faktycznie jest to wada i może się nie dać. Pompa zbyt często będzie się włączać co spowoduje przedwczesne jej zużycie.
Panie Wojtku z Legaletu proszę coś z tym zrobić. Widzę, że gdyby pompę można było podłączyć do Legaletu Tomek nie miał by już zastrzeżeń do L. i kupił by go.
Tak dywaguje sobie teraz: Może 300l bufor ciepła ogrzewany przez pompę ciepła. I mała pompa cyrkulacyjna 40 Watowa przepompowująca ogrzaną wodę przez wodny Legaletowy wymiennik ciepła. Tak podpowiadam tylko.




> z tym patriotyzmem trochę przesadzasz.
> To nie jest niestety polska myśl techniczna (...) 
> Raczej wątpię żeby specjalistyczne programy obliczeniowe nie były dostarczone wraz z licencją.


Nigdzie nie napisałem, że L jest tworem polskim lub  że jest to polski program obliczeniowy. A szkoda. Wiadomo, że to Szwedzki patent i wynalazek. Mnie chodziło bardziej o nasz lokalny rodzimy wkład w rozwijanie tej technologii. I to mnie cieszy i z tego jestem dumny. 
Z L. nie jest tak jak z fabryką Fiata. Produkuje ona na wariata auto na licencji innego państwa bez zastanowienia się czy nie można go ulepszać, poprawić.

A tu proszę. I tu następną kartę odsłaniam. L. stosując Kominkowy Wymiennik Ciepła wziął pod rozwagę uwagi użytkowników, że zbyt głośno on szumi. Obecnie KWC ma zastosowane tłumiki wygłuszające jego pracę. 
L. cały czas się rozwija. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że gdybym budował się za kilka lat w tym czasie dojdą kolejne usprawnienia. Może też ktoś się zastanowi nad moimi mostkami termicznymi.




> Pawgar ma niewątliwe mostki termiczne. Za taką kwotę moim zdaniem to nie powinno mieć miejsca. Program komputerowy tego nie przewidział? A co z projektantem?


 Fundament jest zrobiony zgodnie z projektem, i te "mostki" są na projekcie. Niemniej czy faktycznie są to mostki-nie wiem nie mogę ferować wyroków przed procesem.
Poczekamy do zimy, pobawię się kamerą termowizyjną, zobaczymy. Nie jest to pierwszy fundament L. pod szkieletowca i nikt wcześniej się na to nie uskarżał.
I właśnie po to jest forum. Opisuję swoje doświadczenia i obawy. Gdyby ktoś wcześniej podzielił się na tym forum i pokazał mi w czym rzecz może poprosił bym L. o zmianę projektu i dał grubszą izolację.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Co do pompy ciepła zasilającej Legalett, to faktycznie jest to wada i może się nie dać. Pompa zbyt często będzie się włączać co spowoduje przedwczesne jej zużycie. Panie Wojtku z Legalettu proszę coś z tym zrobić. Widzę, że gdyby pompę można było podłączyć do Legaletu Tomek nie miał by już zastrzeżeń do L. i kupił by go.


Temat pompy ciepła współpracującej z L. był tu kilka razy wałkowany i w końcu sam Pan Wojtek podpowiedział, że przecież takie rozwiązania z powodzeniem pracują w Polsce. Skutkiem tej podpowiedzi był list Piranie, który podzielił się swoim ciekawym doświadczeniem 2-letniego wykorzystania takiego rozwiązania.
Po tym liście już tylko Tomek nadal bajdurzy, że to się nie da, że ma liczne wady - ale taka już z Niego niedowierzająca, oryginalna osobowość. Niby "chce ale nie chce Legalettu"  :Smile:  i głównie szuka potwierdzenia rzekomych wad.




> Czyli placimy na Mercedesa dla Prezesa ze Szwecji, jak to zauwazyl jeden z furumowiczow


Tu małe sprostowanie: Prezes Legalett Polska Mats Mattsson jest Szwedem, ale od wielu lat mieszka wraz z rodziną w Polsce. Na przestrzeni ostatnich kilku lat firma w Polsce dynamicznie rozwija się, prowadzi szereg badań, poszukuje i eksperymentuje lepsze rozwiązania, zwiększa zatrudnienie... Płacimy więc nie tylko na przysłowiowego merca dla prezesa.  :Smile: 

PS Trudno mi tak do końca uwierzyć, że świadomie wprowadzono mostki termiczne u Pawła. Proponuję skonsultować temat z projektantem. Być może w tym miejscu przewidziano dodatkową izolację termiczną?

----------


## pawgar

> Na przestrzeni ostatnich kilku lat firma w Polsce dynamicznie rozwija się, prowadzi szereg badań, poszukuje i eksperymentuje lepsze rozwiązania, zwiększa zatrudnienie...


Piotrze a dla mojej ciekawości możesz podpytać Legalett ile płyt fundamentowych ma zrealizowanych  w Polsce.

----------


## perm

A czy legalett eksperymentuje też z inną izolacją niz styropian? Mogę zrozumieć że stosują go ci którzy chcą mieć tanio ale nie są to chyba klienci legalett?

----------


## perm

Nie ma chętnych do wytłumaczenia fenomenu taniego styropianu w drogiej płycie legalett?

----------


## pawgar

Moim zdaniem cena L. jest ceną systemu w wersji podstawowej.
Przekładając to na język motoryzacyjny można odnieść się do kupowania nowego samochodu.
Znajomy odbierał swego czasu Opla Astrę z salonu, zdziwił się bo w pakiet Astry w wersji Basic
był mocno niedorobiony, nie było nawet wycieraczek, czy centralnego zamka ale oczywiście za dodatkową opłatą...

W Oplu nie ma nawet wycieraczek?

Myślę, że podobnie jest z L. Prosząc o wycenę dostałem cenę płyty bez ganku i tarasu i z rurami 50 (ja początkowo skłaniałem się do rur 100)
Ale jak klient chce proszę bardzo. I tym sposobem zamówiłem płytę z gankiem.

Co do styropianu to jest podobnie. Chcesz coś innego, poproś o to. Jeden z forumowiczów przymierzał się do styroduru pod fundamentem.
I kolejna ciekawostka. Mój kier bud obejrzał ten "tani" styropian, nawet sobie na boku ułamał kontrolnie jeden z odpadów. Stwierdził, że podoba mu się jego jakość, krawędzie są bardzo równe i ładnie przylega krawędź do krawędzi i ciężko się łamie. Jest wytrzymalszy od zwykłej 100.
Może to ja miałem szczęście, że akurat taki do mnie dojechał a może to L. hurtowo zakupuje troszkę lepszy styropian.

Jeszcze lepiej wyszedł kier budowy test styropianów wyznaczających boki fundmaetntu. Jeszcze kilka lat temu na tym forum czytałem, że są zastrzeżenia do jakości tych profili dlatego poprosiłem kierbuda aby zwrócił na to uwagę. Powiedział on, że boki są zbyt równe a styropian zbyt wytrzymały i nie na pewno nie jest to EPS 100. Może rodzaj styropianu to taka mała tajemnica firmy, a może po prostu wystarczy zadzwonić i zapytać.

Dla mnie osobiście styropian to styropian więc nie mogę wypowiedzieć się na temat jego domniemanej "taniości".

Nie rozumiem też określenia co miałeś na myśli pisząc droga płyta fundamnetowa. Ona dużo pieniędzy kosztuje ale nie jest droga. Już pisałem o tym.

----------


## perm

Drogie to coś co można kupić dużo taniej. Można mieć płytę fundamentową identyczną z tą którą robi Legalett mniej więcej 1/3 taniej. Oczywiście w cenie Legalettu jest ten "święty spokój" to już ustaliliśmy. Można kupić buty marki powiedzmy adidas w salonie firmowym, gdzie nas miło przywitają, będą wszystkie rozmiary, dostaniemy reklamówkę firmową, paragon czyli dwuletnią gwarancję, można też przez internet gdzie ryzykujemy że podróbka, że rozmiar się nie będzie zgadzał, że gwarancja tylko na papierze. Nie mniej to sa te same buty tylko te pierwsze będą kosztowały powiedzmy 200 zł, te drugie 130. Kupując te pierwsze kupujemy sobie właśnie ten "święty spokój". Dokładnie tak samo jest z płytą Legalett. Jest droga, dla niektórych warta swojej ceny dla innych nie.
Styropian EPS 100 to tylko styropian EPS 100. Dzwoniłem do niemieckiej firmy wchodzącej na polski rynek z pytaniem o izolację pod płytę. Powiedziano mi że mają styrodur. Zapytałem o zwykły styropian na co usłyszałem że nie stosuje się. Powiedziałem o firmie Legalett co skwitowano krótko: być może ale my odradzamy ze względu na nieprzewidywalne zachowanie pod obciążeniem. Płacić dużo i nie mieć pewności co do tego co się z tym stanie to jakieś nieporozumienie.

----------


## pawgar

> Drogie to coś co można kupić dużo taniej. Można mieć płytę fundamentową identyczną z tą którą robi Legalett mniej więcej 1/3 taniej.


Kurcze, Perm, do roboty. Znasz jakąś lepszą technologię, widzisz niszę na rynku, możesz zrobić ogrzewany fundament 1/3 taniej. Do dzieła. 
Otwórz firmę z takim profilem działalności. Kombinuj, testuj wypuszczaj.
Zauważ, że w zakresie wykonywania płyt fundamentowych jest jeszcze sporo miejsca. Powiedział bym nawet, że jest pewien niedosyt. 
Wypełnij tę lukę pomiedzy wiele pieniędzy kosztującym L. a zwykłą podłogówką. Będę pierwszym, który z przyjemnością zapozna się z twoją technologią, opatentuj i masz spokojne życie. 




> być może ale my odradzamy ze względu na nieprzewidywalne zachowanie pod obciążeniem. Płacić dużo i nie mieć pewności co do tego co się z tym stanie to jakieś nieporozumienie.


Nie mieć pewności co sie stanie z fundamentem to ja mam jak do budowy "normalnego" fundamentu wezmę spod sklepu Józka i Heńka.

A 30 letnia gwarancja na płytę? Dlaczego nie ma samochodów, pralek, suszarek z 30 letnią gwarancją  :smile: 
30 letnia gwarancję może dać albo szaleniec, albo ktoś pewny swojego rozwiązania. Dlaczego murarze, nie dają na swoje ściany 30 lat gwarancji?
Pierwsze grzewcze płyty fundametowe powstały w 1978 i działają. 

Nie mieć pewności co do tego co się z tym stanie to możesz mieć do nowinek technicznych właśnie wchodzących na rynek a nie rozwiązaniu które kilkadziesiąt lat już na nim funkcjonuje.
Gdybym miał postawić płytę fundamentową  posadowioną na wełnie mineralnej, czyli na rozwiązaniu, którego jeszcze nikt nie ma i nie wiadomo jak się zachowa byłbym bardzo ostrożny, ale jeżeli w L. korzystam z ponad 30 letniego doświadczenia to sam sobie odpowiedz.
Dlaczego jadą na tym Niemcy, Japonia, Norwegia, Dania, Finlandia, Kanada?

Kim też jest pan wyrażający taką opinię. Czy jest to naukowiec z centrum doświadczalnego, który metodą rozkladu połowicznego doszedł do wniosku że jest to do bani czy też pracownik firmy, który mówi bo coś mówi. Jeżeli ten pierwszy jest to argument do przemyślenia i zastanowienia się, jeżeli jest to tylko pracownik jakiegoś składu budowlanego to wybacz ale zaufam bardziej Szwedzkim naukowcom.

----------


## perm

Mam lepszy sposób na zarabianie niż budowlanka. Kiedys się w to bawiłem ale ja chcę sobie spokojnie żyć. W budowlance się nie da  :smile: . Dla ciebie Legalett był warty tej sumy pieniędzy którą za niego zapłaciłeś. Ja nie twierdzę że zrobiłeś źle podobnie jak inni którzy się na to zdecydowali. Nie można jednak twierdzić że jest to tanie rozwiązanie. Jest drogie a cena jak już też pisaliśmy jest efektem polityki firmy która dzięki niej między innymi gwarantuje jakość, terminowość, kompetencję pracowników. Mercedes prezesa też się w niej mieści i nic w tym złego. Jeżeli ktos potrafi tym skutecznie kierować to na niego po prostu zasługuje. 
Co do EPS 100 to nie masz żadnych wątpliwości? Widziałeś te 30 letnie płyty i styropian pod nimi? Ja widziałem styropian 10 - 15 letni rozpadający się w palcach. W Danii. Był na ścianie pomalowany zwykłą farbą, bez tynku. Pewnie słońce go zniszczyło i pod płytą wytrzyma bez problemu nie mniej ja pod dom sobie styro nie położę. Spać bym nie mógł. Odszukam firmę i telefon do jej przedstawiciela z którym rozmawiałem. Zapytaj i ty. Dla mnie to trochę dziwne, jedni nie widzą problemu, inni twierdzą nie, nie powinno się. Też w końcu robią czy handlują styro więc nie o reklamę tu chodzi.

Już mam to była firma Bachl. Mają swój oddział w Polsce. Niestety nie wiem z kim rozmawiałem, było to jakoś w listopadzie czy październiku. 
*dodane:*
No i rozmawiałem przed chwilą z przedstawicielem firmy Bachl. Dalej twierdzi że EPS 100 pod płytą to nieporozumienie a w Niemczech stosuje się xps.

----------


## pawgar

> No i rozmawiałem przed chwilą z przedstawicielem firmy Bachl. Dalej twierdzi że EPS 100 pod płytą to nieporozumienie a w Niemczech stosuje się xps.


xps to styrodur. Popraw mnie jeżeli się mylę. 

Przyznam, że do Niemieckich rozwiązań i organizacji pracy mam szacunek. 
Jest to temat do przemyślenia dla innych. Ciesze się, że podajesz merytoryczne argumenty wynikające z twojej praktyki i doświadczeń innych.
Ciekawe jak jest w innych krajach niż Niemcy i na czym jest postawiona płyta z 1978r.

Na szybko policzyłem, że jeżeli pod płytą zastosować Styrodur XPS zamiast Styropianu EPS 100 dla domu 100m2 przy takiej samej grubości zastosowanego materiału koszt styroduru byłby większy o ok. 5300 zł netto PLN od styropianu.

----------


## perm

Styrodur to zdaje się nazwa zastrzeżona ale tak to jest to samo o xps. Co stosują w innych krajach nie wiem jednak jeżeli Niemcy faktycznie dają xps to jak dla mnie argument bardzo mocny. Wiem że na pewno stosują też zamiast jakiegokolwiek tworzywa granulat szkła piankowego w odpowiednio grubej warstwie. Sam mam zamiar taki zastosować. Cena to mniej więcej tyle co xps czyli dużo drożej od EPS. Koszt xps zamiast EPS to faktycznie zwiększenie kosztów dosyć znaczne ale przecież Legalett to nie jest tania alternatywa.
Co dp EPS to pan z Bachla wysunął też argument o nasiąkliwości EPS i co za tym idzie jego degradacji fizycznej spowodowanej rozwojem glonów, grzybków itp. One styro nie jedzą ale rozijając się w nim niszczą jego strukturę. Nie upieram się że to wszystko co on mówi to prawda ale przemawia do wyobraźni. Nie podejrzewam też go o jakieś działania marketingowe bo firma bachl produkuje też EPS więc strzelałby do własnej bramki.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Co do EPS 100 to nie masz żadnych wątpliwości? Widziałeś te 30 letnie płyty i styropian pod nimi? Ja widziałem styropian 10 - 15 letni rozpadający się w palcach. W Danii. Był na ścianie pomalowany zwykłą farbą, bez tynku. Pewnie słońce go zniszczyło i pod płytą wytrzyma bez problemu nie mniej ja pod dom sobie styro nie położę. Spać bym nie mógł. Odszukam firmę i telefon do jej przedstawiciela z którym rozmawiałem. Zapytaj i ty. Dla mnie to trochę dziwne, jedni nie widzą problemu, inni twierdzą nie, nie powinno się. Też w końcu robią czy handlują styro więc nie o reklamę tu chodzi.
> No i rozmawiałem przed chwilą z przedstawicielem firmy Bachl. Dalej twierdzi że EPS 100 pod płytą to nieporozumienie a w Niemczech stosuje się xps.


Witaj Perm
Wracamy do tematu, który był tu już poruszany. I dobrze, bo pewnie część nowych forumowiczów nie ma czasu, aby czytać ponad 40 stron.
Podobnie jak Ty, Paweł i wiele innych osób przed podjęciem decyzji o wyborze L. dużo pytałem i czytałem. Temat wytrzymałości 16 cm styropianu pod 30 cm warstwą betonu i ciężką konstrukcją domu (ściany z Praefa, dachówka cementowa) interesował mnie bardzo, bo tradycyjni budowlańcy, a także specjaliści od innych technologii pytali mnie o trwałość lub wręcz wyśmiewali taki pomysł. Podobnie było ze znajomymi i rodziną, która odradzała taką technologię aż do momentu, gdy nie zobaczyła jak to wygląda w praktyce (teść z przeciwnika stał się zwolennikiem).
Co mnie ostatecznie przekonało? Rozmowy z ludźmi z innych krajów, którzy tę technologię znają, bardzo konkretne, dokładne i niezmiernie cierpliwe, życzliwe rozmowy z inż. W. Naruckim oraz... mój kierownik budowy - człowiek wiekowy, znający różne technologie.
Piszesz, opierając się na opinii przedstawiciela firmy Bahl, że styropian stosowany przez L. jest nieporozumieniem. To zdawkowe stwierdzenie, mało konkretne.
Na czym polega to nieporozumienie? 
Firma Bahl ma w swojej ofercie zarówno EPS jak i XPS. *Nie ma jednak w swojej ofercie fundamentu grzewczego Legalett. Jakie więc ma doświadczenie w tym temacie? Czy wie na czym polega jego działanie, zapobieganie wilgoci...?*
Może ich obawy są podobne do wyżej opisanych, do naszych własnych zanim zbadaliśmy wnikliwie temat i podjęliśmy decyzję o zrobieniu L.?
Jak do nich zadzwoniłeś, to wg mnie zupełnie naturalne jest zachęcanie do zakupu droższego i trwalszego własnego produktu. Ciekawy jestem czy gdybyś użył odpowiedniej argumentacji za EPS w L. i upierał się przy tym to czy odpowiedź nie byłaby: tak, bez problemu sprzedamy Panu EPS?
Warto zadać sobie pytanie jaką rolę spełnia styropian w L.? 
*I pytanie zasadnicze: po co stosować droższy styropian jeśli tańszy spełnia wszystkie normy?*

Pytasz:_ A czy legalett eksperymentuje też z inną izolacją niż styropian?_ 
Tak, na życzenie klienta może być inny i tak niektórzy robią.
Piszesz: _Mogę zrozumieć, że stosują go ci którzy chcą mieć tanio ale nie są to chyba klienci legalett?_
A czemu nie? I jaka kwota za styropian w L. jest przez Ciebie określana jako tania? Jaki procent ceny całości ona stanowi?
Pytasz: _Nie ma chętnych do wytłumaczenia fenomenu taniego styropianu w drogiej płycie legalett?_
Być może nie ma chętnych i sam temat do tej pory przemilczałem, bo używasz stwierdzenia _fenomen taniego styropianu_, co można odebrać jako rodzaj kpiny, ironii.
Paweł słusznie opiera swoje zaufanie na wieloletnich doświadczeniach szwedzkiej firmy Legalett, która daje 30 letnią gwarancję, którą opiera na wieloletnich doświadczeniach stawianych domów na różnym gruncie, w różnych miejscach na świecie i badaniach naukowych.

Podajesz przykład: _Ja widziałem styropian 10 - 15 letni rozpadający się w palcach. W Danii. Był na ścianie pomalowany zwykłą farbą, bez tynku._ 
Dalej sam słusznie piszesz: _Pewnie słońce go zniszczyło..._
Tak, dokładnie tak może zachować się styropian w takich warunkach, a zupełnie inaczej pod warstwą ogrzewanego betonu, obsypany ziemią i bez dostępu słońca. Dlatego takie porównanie jest nie na miejscu, błędne.

----------


## perm

Mie wiem czy powinienem o tym pisać ale pan z Bachla polecał pod fundament xps URSA   :smile:  bo ma największą wytrzymałość (zdaje się 500kPa) Oni takiego nie robią. Proponuję Piotrze byś zadzwonił do niego i porozmawiał. Co do tego czy styropian EPS 100 pod fundamentem faktycznie wytrzyma to nie pisz że jestem w błędzie bo nie masz na to żadnych dowodów. Ja też nie mam ale mam wątpliwości podparte tym co widziałem. Wiadomo że producenci styropianu będą twierdzili że wytrzyma wieki. Firma Legalett też nigdy nie przyzna że dawała pod domy ulegający degradacji materiał gdyby tak faktycznie było. Nie rozbierałem domu stojącego na styro. Nie wiem jak mógłby ten styro wyglądać. Zdejmowałem styro ze ściany. Kruszył się na całej grubości 8 czy 10 cm (nie pamiętam). Może to światło ale może to grzybki urzadziły sobie gniazdko. Ja mam wątpliwości.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Co do tego czy styropian EPS 100 pod fundamentem faktycznie wytrzyma to nie pisz że jestem w błędzie bo nie masz na to żadnych dowodów. Ja też nie mam ale mam wątpliwości podparte tym co widziałem.


Pomału Perm. Najpierw przeczytaj uważnie to co napisałeś i do czego się odniosłem, a potem odpisz. Napisałem m.in. po to, by zachęcić Ciebie do bardziej krytycznego przyjmowania opinii laików w sprawach L. Chciałbym, abyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli. Mam jednak obawy, bo czytasz nieuważnie i wygląda na to, że jesteś zbyt podejrzliwy w stosunku do mnie. 
Napisałem, że błędne jest *porównanie*, a nie że Ty jesteś w błędzie w sprawie styropianu pod fundamentem. Mało tego - potwierdziłem to co podałeś jako przykład: źle zabezpieczony styropian, rozpadający się  pod wpływem działania warunków atmosferycznych, oddziaływania słońca. Też taki widziałem i to po okresie krótszym niż podane przez Ciebie 10-15 lat.
Skąd wiesz, że nie ma żadnych dowodów na trwałość styropianu pod fundamentem grzewczym Legalett? Polecasz mi tel. do firmy Bahl. W zamian polecam tel. do firmy Legalett - niekoniecznie do ośrodka badawczego w Szwecji - wystarczy do inż. W. Naruckiego. Od 1978 r. minęło już ponad 30 lat:
_Pierwowzór obecnej płyty fundamentowej Legalett powstał w 1978 roku w Szwecji w Göteborg-u. Płyta żelbetonowa z prostym systemem kanałów powstała jako część programu naukowego wspólnie z Chalmers Tekniska Högskola z siedzibą w Göteborg-u. Wkrótce zmodyfikowano koncepcję wprowadzając kolejne udoskonalenia. Pierwszą płytę Legalett w takiej formie jak obecnie, wykonano w 1983 roku. Idea płytowego fundamentu grzewczego rozprzestrzeniała się na inne kraje Europy, oraz Ameryki i Azji. Budynki posadowione na płytowym fundamencie Legalett sprawdzają się doskonale w ekstremalnych warunkach temperaturowych północnej Szwecji, Norwegii i Finlandii. Wiele budynków z Legalett-em powstało w odległości mniejszej niż 100 mil od kręgu polarnego. Z kolei w Japonii wykorzystano bezpieczną konstrukcję płyty na obszarach narażonych na trzęsienia ziemi, a idea akumulowania energii w betonowej płycie znalazła swoich entuzjastów ze względu na wysokie ceny energii._ 
Można naukowo stwierdzić trwałość materiału badając próbkę po 20 latach i na tej podstawie, z bardzo dużym przybliżeniem, określić jej stan po następnych na przykład 20 latach.




> i Wiadomo że producenci styropianu będą twierdzili że wytrzyma wieki. Firma Legalett też nigdy nie przyzna że dawała pod domy ulegający degradacji materiał gdyby tak faktycznie było. Nie rozbierałem domu stojącego na styro. Nie wiem jak mógłby ten styro wyglądać. Zdejmowałem styro ze ściany. Kruszył się na całej grubości 8 czy 10 cm (nie pamiętam). Może to światło ale może to grzybki urzadziły sobie gniazdko. Ja mam wątpliwości.


Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że Legalett *nigdy nie przyzna się...*? W takim toku rozumowania posuwamy się już bardzo daleko -  max 30 lat naprzód i nie wiem czy to ma sens (?). Ale załóżmy, że rzeczywiście miała miejsce sytuacja - jak to napisałeś - degradacji styropianu, to przecież sądownie można żądać odszkodowania powołując się na gwarancję daną przez L. 

PS Do Bahl nie będę dzwonił, bo nie mam takiej potrzeby. To Ty masz wątpliwości.  :Smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Kilka informacji po rozmowie z p. Wojciechem N.
Paweł pytał:
_Piotrze, a dla mojej ciekawości możesz podpytać Legalett ile płyt fundamentowych ma zrealizowanych w Polsce._
Ile domów dokładnie nie wiadomo, bo na potrzeby rankingu prowadzonego przez Szwedów liczone są nie domy a m2 powierzchni fundamentu.
- rocznie ok. 20 000 m2 : 120 m2 = ok. 166 domów
- w rankingu światowym jest to 2 miejsce po Szwecji.
To jest średnia za ostatnie 5 lat czyli mamy za ten okres ok. 830 domów.

Odnośnie nacięć w styropianie w elementach brzegowych, to straty cieplne dzięki zastosowanemu u Ciebie Pawle rozwiązaniu są pomijalne w porównaniu z sytuacją, gdyby to wycięcie było na całym obwodzie domu.

Temat EPS i XPS:
Różnica techniczna dotycząca parametrów wytrzymałościowych: EPS 100 – dopuszczalne obciążenia 100 kPa, XPS – 80-250 kPa.
W przypadku domów budowanych na L. większość z nich ma nacisk mniejszy niż 100 kpa/m2, jeśli jest większy projektant płyty na podstawie obliczeń daje mocniejszy styropian. Podobnie jest gdy teren jest bardziej nasiąkliwy, to na obrzeżach daje się XPS z uwagi na większą odporność na wilgoć.
Co do stosowania XPS w Niemczech to wynika ono z norm obowiązujących w tym kraju, a nie z potrzeb fundamentu Legalett.

----------


## perm

> Kilka informacji po rozmowie z p. Wojciechem N.
> ...
> Co do stosowania XPS w Niemczech to wynika ono z norm obowiązujących w tym kraju, a nie z potrzeb fundamentu Legalett.


Czyli niemieckie normy EPS nie dopuszczają. Tam sa cięższe domy  :smile: ? Czyli domy zbudowane w Polsce na płycie Legalett z EPS w Niemczech nie powstałyby? Czyli moje wątpliwosci były słuszne i rację miał spec z Bachla.
Legalett uważa że EPS wystarczy, niemieccy spece od budownictwa uważają że nie. Ciekaw jestem komu mozna bardziej zaufać. Pawgar reklamuj póki mozna  :smile: . Żartuję sobie trochę ale tym wieksze mam wątpliwości co do pomysłu stosowania EPS pod płytę. Fakt że Legalett robi w Polsce coś czego w Niemczech nie mozna moim zdaniem odbije się czkawką prędzej czy później. Polacy to dociekliwy naród i uparty w obronie swoich interesów. Droga płyta z zabronionym przez niemieckie normy EPS pod spodem. Jak się te 800 właścicieli płyt Legalett zacznie o to kłócić...

Ciekaw jestem czemu właściwie Niemcy nakazują stosowanie XPS. Tak jak Piotr napisał EPS 100 wytrzymuje nacisk ok 10 ton na m2. Przeciętny dom naciska na płytę ciężarem ok 2 - 3 ton/m2 więc trzy, cztery razy mniej. Coś chyba innego musi być.

----------


## rpilski

> Piotr napisał EPS 100 wytrzymuje nacisk ok 10 ton na m2.


 Niezupełnie. W długim okresie, żeby nie nastąpiło zbyt duże pełzanie jest to , jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli około 6ton/m2, w każdym razie nie 10 ton/m2.  oznaczenie EPS 100 informuje o tym, że przy 10 tonach/m2 odkształcenie będzie 10%, ale jest to już na mocno nieliniowym fragmencie krzywej nacisk/odkształcenie dla styropianu.

----------


## perm

Mimo wszystko myślę że problem w czym innym. Jest w końcu EPS ktory ma te parametry dużo lepsze i XPS który ma podobne. Za to zdecydowanie różnią się nasiąkliwością i zdolnością do podciągania kapilarnego. EPS chłonie wodę dosyć łatwo ale schnie bardzo długo jeżeli wogóle. Być może do tego dochodzi możliwość rozwoju w mokrym styro glonów i grzybków które niszczą jego strukturę. Może być tak że to co jest do zaakceptowania w ścianach, w elemencie nośnym już nie jest. No ciekaw jestem. W sieci informacji o tym jak na lekarstwo. EPS stosuje się przecież jako izolację przeciwmrozową w drogach, przyczółkach mostów ale wszędzie tam podstawową rzeczą to odwodnienie.

----------


## perm

No i poświęciłem część soboty by znaleść te cechy EPS które mogłyby go zdyskwalifikować jako izolację pod płytę fundamentową. Szczerze mówiąc nie znalazłem! Niestety mogę tylko korzystać z angielskich i polskich stron ale wszelkie opublikowane w sieci badania wskazują na bardzo dużą stabilność wymiarową EPS pod obciążeniem nie przekraczającym 50% maksymalnego, pomijalnie mały efekt pełzania pod takim i nie większym obciążeniem również w długim liczonym w dziesięcioleciach okresie. Jest odporny na korozję biologiczną czyli nic go nie zje co by przytyć. Niestety bardzo mało jest materiałów które mówiłyby gdzie EPS nie powinien być stosowany albo też co może mu zaszkodzić. Na pewno jest nieodporny na promieniowanie UV, na rozpuszczalniki organiczne, podciąga kapilarnie wodę ale maks do 10% objętości, długo tą wode oddaje ale oprócz izolacyjności nie zmienia to jego właściwości. Palny ale z zewnętrznym źródłem ognia. W jednym tylko miejscu napisano o możliwym zniszczeniu styro przez termity. Diabli wiedzą czemu Niemcy go nie akceptują pod płytą.
*Dodane:*
No to chyba wiem czemu:
"Aby jednak nie przekroczyć granicy plastyczności styropianu w warunkach obciążeń długotrwałych, obciążenia dopuszczalne nie powinny powodować odkształceń większych niż 2%."
Dla EPS 100 to ok 2 - 3 tony na m2 czyli tyle ile wynosi nacisk pod przeciętnym domem jednorodzinnym. Na granicy. Mówił o tym spec z Bachla - nieprzewidywalne zachowanie pod obciążeniem. Wiem juz czemu Niemcy nie chcą styro.

----------


## QBELEK

> "Aby jednak nie przekroczyć granicy plastyczności styropianu w warunkach obciążeń długotrwałych, obciążenia dopuszczalne nie powinny powodować odkształceń większych niż 2%."
> Dla EPS 100 to ok 2 - 3 tony na m2 czyli tyle ile wynosi nacisk pod przeciętnym domem jednorodzinnym.


Co to znaczy przeciętny dom jednorodzinny? Jeśli to dom w technologii murowanej to domy z lekkiej konstrukcji szkieletowej mają chyba nacisk  mieszczący się w zakresie, jesli nie poniżej 2-3 ton na m2 (lekka konstrukcja - cienszy fundament). A jak wiemy legalett pochodzi ze Szwecji gdzie budownictwo szkieletowe przeważa. 
Zmierzam do tego że wg. mnie system legalett jest dedykowany do technologii budownictwa kraju z którego pochodzi, domów drewnianych, dobrze zaizolowanych, lekkiej konstrukcji, nie przekraczających jednego piętra, bez akumulacji ciepła w ścianach będąc jedynym jego akumulatorem itd.

Gratuluję dociekliwości perm.

----------


## Jani_63

I to jest zdaje się sedno sprawy.
System dedykowany jest do konstrukcji lekkich.
Całościowo przeniesiony do Polski gdzie dominuje budownictwo ciężkie sprawdza się, ale już na granicy swoich parametrów.
Niemieckie budownictwo jest zbliżone do naszego i prawdopodobnie nie akceptują parametrów granicznych dlatego stosują u siebie XPS.

Rozwiązaniem oszczędnościowym z zastosowaniem XPS jest jego umieszczenie tylko w strefie brzegowej.
W takim układzie parametry techniczne jakie oferuje XPS chronią gorszy EPS który jest umieszczony "centralnie" pod płytą.
Jeśli nie zdarzą się jakieś podtopienia, to do centralnej części płyty woda nigdy nie zajrzy, a ziemne "pełzaczki" się do niego nie dostaną, bo chroni go ścisła opaska z XPS

----------


## perm

Są firmy które z zasady stosują XPS w strefie brzegowej. Nie będę pisał jakie bo nie o reklamę tu chodzi. Legalett stosując wszędzie EPS troszkę hm... ryzykuje?

----------


## perm

Ciekawe że nigdzie na polskiej stronie firmy Legalett nie ma informacji jaki rodzaj styropianu jest przez nich stosowany. Jeżeli nie potrafiłem znaleść to proszę o pokazanie. Wogóle strona jest uboga w informacje dosyć. Ciekaw jestem jak to jest w umowie. Moze ktoś kto ma legalett podzieli sie taką informacją? Jeszcze raz to napiszę; nie mam nic do firmy Legalett. Przez kilkadziesiąt stron tego wątku praktycznie nikt nie skrytykował firmy do strony wykonawczej czy terminowości co bardzo dobrze o niej świadczy. Tylko ten EPS pod płytą...

----------


## QBELEK

Z tą izolacją zawsze będzie licytacja w miarę wprowadzania nowych, lepszych materiałów. 
EPS<XPS<szkło piankowe<jakiś żel itd.
Najważnejsze aby nie przedobrzyć a jedynie dostosować do aktualnych warunków terenowych i technologii budownictwa.
Ryzyko wpisane jest w każde przedsięwzięcie, a firma z długoletnim stażem może je minimalizować doświadczeniem.
Strona www ma chrakter informacyjno-marketingowy, po co odstraszać potencjalnego klienta technicznym bełkotem, tym bardziej że są to przeważnie inwestorzy pierwszy i ostatni raz w życiu.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Czyli niemieckie normy EPS nie dopuszczają.


Czy ja coś takiego napisałem? 
Nie. Napisałem: Co do stosowania XPS w Niemczech to wynika ono z norm obowiązujących w tym kraju, a nie z potrzeb fundamentu Legalett. 
Co to może oznaczać, ano wg mnie tylko tyle, że normy niemieckie są bardziej wygórowane niż polskie. Czy to oznacza, że polskie są zbyt niskie i nie spełniają warunków obciążenia?
W praktyce Niemcy budując oszukują . W jaki sposób? Wiedząc, że XPS jest droższy, a nie jest konieczny, dają go tylko na krawędziach, a resztę pod płytą tańszym EPS.




> Legalett uważa że EPS wystarczy, niemieccy spece od budownictwa uważają że nie. Ciekaw jestem komu mozna bardziej zaufać.


 I to jest bardzo dobre pytanie. Ja ufam inż. Wojciechowi N. z L., który ma bardzo duże doświadczenie. Ty specowi z Bachla, który na płytach L. nie zna się.  :Smile: 




> Polacy to dociekliwy naród i uparty w obronie swoich interesów. Droga płyta z zabronionym przez niemieckie normy EPS pod spodem. Jak się te 800 właścicieli płyt Legalett zacznie o to kłócić...


Piszesz w imieniu Polaków czy swoim? Przesadna dociekliwość czasem jest kosztowna (cena XPS i EPS). Tak jak pisałem możesz zastosować XPS nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie.

Wniosek o dedykowaniu L. tylko pod domy lekkie, bo rzekomo w Szewcji tylko takie się buduje, to już kompletne nieporozumienie. L. można zastosować pod każdy budynek,. Projektant określa jaki rodzaj styropianu jest wymagany. Zagalopowaliście się Koledzy we wnioskach.  :big grin: 
Dobrej nocy i pogodnej niedzieli wyborczej życzę.  :Smile:

----------


## QBELEK

> Wniosek o dedykowaniu L. tylko pod domy lekkie, bo rzekomo w Szewcji tylko takie się buduje, to już kompletne nieporozumienie. L. można zastosować pod każdy budynek,.


A kto tu pisze ze w Szwecji tylko lekkie się buduje? 

Cytat z wzoru oferty legalett:

"Wymagane warunki:
- Maksymalne dopuszczane Wartości Cieplne U [W/(m2*K)]
dla ścian zew = 0,25 [W/(m2*K)]
dla stropu(dachu) = 0,20 [W/(m2*K)]
dla okien = 1,80 [W/(m2*K)]
- Wentylacja pomieszczeń – grawitacyjna lub Mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła
- Pomieszczenia na górnej kondygnacji powinny być ogrzewane do około 20C.
- Łazienki do powierzchni 10m2 mogą wymagać dogrzewania za pomocą dodatkowego grzejnika
drabinkowego
- Przegrody pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ogrzewanymi i nieogrzewanymi powinny być izolowane w
taki sam sposób jak przegrody zewnętrzne."

A więc nie pod każdy budynek galopujacy Piotrze O.  :smile:

----------


## perm

Faktycznie się Piotr O. zagalopował  :smile: 


```
W praktyce Niemcy budując oszukują . W jaki sposób? Wiedząc, że XPS jest droższy, a nie jest konieczny, dają go tylko na krawędziach, a resztę pod płytą tańszym EPS.
```

 To już z grubej rury! A nie jest to tak że w miejscach gdzie występuje duży nacisk stosuje się XPS a EPS służy tylko jako izolacja w mniejszym stopniu przenosząca obciążenia? Pisanie o tym że niemieckie normy sa zbyt surowe to jakieś nieporozumienie. One są takie bo taka jest konieczność. Myślę że jeżeli polskie normy się od nich różnią to znaczy że nasze sa złe i koniec. Akurat jeżeli chodzi o jakiekolwiek rozwiązania techniczne to Niemcy byli i są liderem światowym. "Ordnung muss sein" tutaj sprawdza się bardzo dobrze.
Pan Wojciech N. z Legalett pewnie dobrze zna się na płycie ale za to kiepsko na izolacji którą pod nią kładzie. Ciekawe że Legalett Polska nigdzie nie chwali się jaki rodzaj styropianu daje pod płytą. Wszystkie inne większe firmy tym się zajmujące taką informację zamieszczają ale też nikt nie daje w miejscach obciążonych EPS 100. 
Pan z Bachl Polska może nie zna się na płytach fundamentowych ale na izolacji którą produkuja za to świetnie. Dokładnie powiedział co może dziać sie ze zbyt obciążonym EPS 100 i dlaczego jego firma tego nie zaleca. Trudno się z nim nie zgodzić. 


```
Piszesz w imieniu Polaków czy swoim? Przesadna dociekliwość czasem jest kosztowna (cena XPS i EPS). Tak jak pisałem możesz zastosować XPS nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie.
```

Kosztowna to może być dla legalett jak coś zacznie się z tym EPS 100 pod domami dziać.

No i jeszcze jedno ta "przesadna dociekliwość" przy polskim prawie i polskich normach daje szansę na uchronienie się przed wydaniem pieniędzy na coś co może okazać się bublem pomimo zapewnień sprzedawcy.
"przesadna dociekliwość" klienta Legalett pozwoli mu na decyzję co wybrać tańszy EPS 100 niestosowany przez Niemców z powodu nie dającego się do końca przewidzieć zachowania pod obciążeniem czy droży ale pewny XPS lub inne rozwiązanie. W przypadku Legalett ta "przesadna dociekliwość" jest niezbędna bo inaczej inzynier Wojciech N. lepiej znający się na izolacjach od piszących niemieckie normy czy też specjalisty z firmy taki styropian produkującej powie mu że to co kładą pod dom jest ok nawet pewnie nie tłumacząc co to takiego. 
Tak jest w Niemczech, klienci nie dociekają raczej co i jak. Firma robi więc bierze za to odpowiedzialność. Firma ma obowiązek stosować się do niemieckich norm a te EPS 100 pod płytę nie przewidują. Państwo zadbało by klient był chroniony i nie musi mieć wiedzy specjalistycznej.
Legalett wg dostępnych opini klientów jawi się jako firma z każdej strony rzetelna. Ta historia z EPS nijak do tego nie pasuje a już argument o "przesadnej dociekliwości" prowadzącej do bezsensownego kupna droższego rozwiązania zważywszy na unormowania niemieckie jest argumentem PRZECIW a nie za kupowaniem czegokolwiek w Legalett.

----------


## QBELEK

> Legalett wg dostępnych opini klientów jawi się jako firma z każdej strony rzetelna. Ta historia z EPS nijak do tego nie pasuje a już argument o "przesadnej dociekliwości" prowadzącej do bezsensownego kupna droższego rozwiązania zważywszy na unormowania niemieckie jest argumentem PRZECIW a nie za kupowaniem czegokolwiek w Legalett.


Jesli stwierdzenie "przesadna dociekliwość" padłoby ze strony osób reprezentujących firmę to byłby argument przeciw Legalett. Ale Piotr O. nie jest przedstawicielem Legalett tylko użytkownikiem systemu grzewczego i to jest jego prywatny osąd.
Dużo informacji o systemie legalett znajduje się na kanadyjskiej stronie http://www.legalett.ca w dziale Technical Library. W kanadzie również stosują płyty styro EPS.

----------


## perm

> Jesli stwierdzenie "przesadna dociekliwość" padłoby ze strony osób reprezentujących firmę to byłby argument przeciw Legalett. Ale Piotr O. nie jest przedstawicielem Legalett tylko użytkownikiem systemu grzewczego i to jest jego prywatny osąd.


Nie bądźmy naiwni. Kiedykolwiek trzeba coś sprostować czy czemuś zaprzeczyć jeżeli chodzi o Legalett to jak Filip pojawia się Piotr O. Pojawia się też gdy ktoś jest zbyt dociekliwy i wtedy z reguły pisze o zaśmiecaniu tematu, jednostronnym spojrzeniu itp. Tak polubił swój fundament że od 6 zdaje się lat pełni tu społecznie rolę ich orędownika. Inne tematy go nie interesują. Daj spokój.



> Dużo informacji o systemie legalett znajduje się na kanadyjskiej stronie http://www.legalett.ca w dziale Technical Library. W kanadzie również stosują płyty styro EPS.


Ja to wszystko czytałem ale tam tez budownictwo jednorodzinne jest w olbrzymiej większości szkieletowe. Jakkolwiek by było fakt że w Niemczech normy nie dopuszczają EPS pod płytę a Legalett robi to w Polsce która i warunki i charakterystykę budownictwa jednorodzinnego ma bardzo podobne sprawia bardzo złe wrażenie delikatnie mówiąc. Do tego ten kompletny brak informacji o rodzaju izolacji na polskiej stronie Legalett. Powiem szczerze, szlag by mnie trafił gdybym wydał taką masę pieniędzy na płytę Legalett z EPS100 pod spodem i dowiedział się że w Niemczech normy na to nie pozwalają.

Przy okazji wyjątki z kanadyjskiej gwarancji Legalett, tego wcześniej nie czytałem a myślę że tez daje do myślenia: 
"...


*STRUCTURAL - SLAB ON-GRADE ONLY*
The LEGALETT system is covered by a 7-year structural warranty, which covers the design only of the structural portions of the slab on grade and extends for 7 years from the date of installation... "

"...

*MECHANICAL*

The LEGALETT system is covered by a 2-year mechanical parts warranty from insert delivery date, which covers the mechanical components of the Heating system only, and is limited to the mechanical components contained within the furnace box and the controls as supplied by LEGALETT. Items supplied by LEGALETT are clearly indicated on the LEGALETT drawing supplied with the Installation Manual, and do not include piping between the controls and the heater, electrical wiring outside the box, boilers or other components of the system not supplied by LEGALETT. Mechanical warranty does not cover damage caused by improper use, mishandling, and/or moisture damage to equipment, labour or delivery..."


7 lat na płytę, 2 lata na system ogrzewania.
U nich płyta 30 lat nie wytrzyma?

----------


## pawgar

> To jest średnia za ostatnie 5 lat czyli mamy za ten okres ok. 830 domów.


 Wow i dużo i mało. Cieszę się, że tak dużo, że tak wiele fundamenetów Legaletowych już powstało, mało bo w stosunku do wszystkich PnB jest to znikomy promil.




> Odnośnie nacięć w styropianie w elementach brzegowych, to straty cieplne dzięki zastosowanemu u Ciebie Pawle rozwiązaniu są pomijalne w porównaniu z sytuacją, gdyby to wycięcie było na całym obwodzie domu.


Dzięki za odpowiedź, niemniej dla mojego spokoju nieomieszkam sprawdzić potwierdzić/zaprzeczyć zimą i podzielić się na tym forum.




> Pawgar reklamuj póki mozna . Żartuję sobie trochę ale tym wieksze mam wątpliwości co do pomysłu stosowania EPS pod płytę.


Kurcze za późno, już po zawodach należę już do EPSowych klientów Legaletu  :smile:  Mam dwie propozycje, albo najedźmy  PiotraO i komisyjnie podkopmy się pod jego fundament i sprawdźmy kruchość 6 letniego EPSa lub przypomnijcie mi z 10 lat i najedźcie mnie odkopiemy sobie fragment i każdy sobie dotknie.




> Ciekawe że nigdzie na polskiej stronie firmy Legalett nie ma informacji jaki rodzaj styropianu jest przez nich stosowany. (...) Ciekaw jestem jak to jest w umowie. Moze ktoś kto ma legalett podzieli sie taką informacją?


Wyjąłem umowę, sprawdziłem:
W załączniku do umowy "ELEMENTY ROBÓT BĘDĄCE PRZEDMIOTEM UMOWY:"
mam napisane:*
 Wykonanie płyty fundamentowej typu Legalett:*
-Izolacja termiczna od gruntu 2 x 10 cm = 20 cm,
-Izolacja krawędziowa płyty,

To wszytko, nic więcej. 
Nie znalazłem nigdzie w umowie informacji czy jest to EPS czy XPS.

----------


## perm

> Wow i dużo i mało. Cieszę się, że tak dużo, że tak wiele fundamenetów Legaletowych już powstało, mało bo w stosunku do wszystkich PnB jest to znikomy promil.
> 
> 
> Dzięki za odpowiedź, niemniej dla mojego spokoju nieomieszkam sprawdzić potwierdzić/zaprzeczyć zimą i podzielić się na tym forum.
> 
> 
> Kurcze za późno, już po zawodach należę już do EPSowych klientów Legaletu  Mam dwie propozycje, albo najedźmy PiotraO i komisyjnie podkopmy się pod jego fundament i sprawdźmy kruchość 6 letniego EPSa lub przypomnijcie mi z 10 lat i najedźcie mnie odkopiemy sobie fragment i każdy sobie dotknie.
> 
> 
> ...


Ale ty masz szkieletora zdaje się więc ten EPS100 będzie pewnie ok. Przynajmniej gwarancję masz na 30 lat a nie jak w Kanadzie na 7. Masz pewnie lepszy beton  :smile: . EPS spełnia polskie normy więc Legalett z tego korzysta. Wygląda na to że taki "Mercedes" na tanich oponach, z tą różnicą że opony można wymienić. 
Wlazłem do tego wątku bo myślałem że znajdę jakąś tańszą alternatywę dla EPS pod płytę a znalazłem drogą ale porządną firmę robiącą niezrozumiałe oszczędności?

----------


## QBELEK

Perm nikt nie zabroni skorzystania z niemieckiego oddziału legalett, który mieści się w Szwecji. Będziesz miał pewność że firma pozostanie droga ale nie będą oszczędzać na materiale.

----------


## perm

> Perm nikt nie zabroni skorzystania z niemieckiego oddziału legalett, który mieści się w Szwecji. Będziesz miał pewność że firma pozostanie droga ale nie będą oszczędzać na materiale.


Bez przesady! Ja myślę że polski Legalett jest firmą godną zaufania. Żadnej negatywnej opinii o nich przez te 6 czy ileś lat nie ma, przynajmniej tutaj. Denerwujące jest trochę to powtarzanie o tym że nie ma lepszej od nich alternatywy i że to co drogie jest w rzeczywistości tanie no ale taki to urok marketingu. EPS 100 pod płytą jest jakąś tam oszczędnością myślę że świadomie przez firmę zaplanowaną. Jest to zdaje się w zgodzie z polskimi normami więc prawa nie łamią. Ich decyzja i ryzyko że jakiś dociekliwy klient zacznie porównywać to z innymi krajami. 
Ja bym na ich miejscu nie ryzykował bo to jak juz napisałem może się kolokwialnie mówiąc beknąć ale ja nie jestem szefem Legalett Polska, nie mam informacji dotyczących rentowności firmy i podobnych więc mogę tylko gdybać i to być może niezbyt kompetentnie. Myślę że uczciwsza i bardziej pasująca do obecnej renomy firmy byłaby informacja co i jak i możliwość wyboru innego rozwiązania. Ftrma zdecydowała inaczej. Ok ale mojego i pewnie niektórych innych klientów zaufania to nie budzi.

----------


## Piotr O.

> A kto tu pisze ze w Szwecji tylko lekkie się buduje? (...) A więc nie pod każdy budynek galopujacy Piotrze O.


 QBELEK małe nieporozumienie. Swoją myśl odniosłem do tego stwierdzenia:
_Jani_63 napisał
I to jest zdaje się sedno sprawy.
System dedykowany jest do konstrukcji lekkich._

Odpowiedziałem na to, a nie na coś, co przytaczasz i dotyczy szczegółów technicznych. Jani sugeruje, że szwedzka technologia L. *dedykowana jest do konstrukcji lekkich*.
Przecież jesteś QBELEK na forum nie od dziś, zapewne przeglądałeś strony poświęcone L., więc wiesz, że taki fundament stosuje się nie tylko w domach jednorodzinnaych, lekkich konstrukcjach kanadyjskich, ale i w budynkach wielorodzinnych, szkolnych, halach produkcyjnych...
To miałem na myśli, a podany przez Ciebie cytat z wzoru oferty L. to już inny temat i wg mnie dotyczy nie tylko wymagań L. ale także innych technologii. Przypuszczam, że większość współcześnie budowanych domów spełnia te wymagania.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Bez przesady! Ja myślę że polski Legalett jest firmą godną zaufania.


Brawo Perm, doszedłeś do słusznych wniosków, bo przecież "zgoda buduje, a Polska jest najważniejsza". Z wcześniejszych Twoich rozważań można było wyciągnąć wniosek, że zgoda buduje, a Niemcy są naważniejsi.  :Smile: 



> EPS 100 pod płytą jest jakąś tam oszczędnością myślę że świadomie przez firmę zaplanowaną. Jest to zdaje się w zgodzie z polskimi normami więc prawa nie łamią. Ich decyzja i ryzyko że jakiś dociekliwy klient zacznie porównywać to z innymi krajami.


I tu pod wpływem wypowiedzi innych doszedłeś do słusznych wniosków. Wypada tylko uzupełnić, że nie "zdaje się" w zgodzie z polskimi normami tylko tak musi być. O wiarygodności firmy świadczy spełnienie norm danego kraju, certyfikaty, wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Jakiś dociekliwy klient dojdzie do podobnych wniosków jak Ty, więc nie widze tu ryzyka. Trudno mi zrozumieć o jakim "beknięciu" piszesz, skoro wcześniej zauważasz, że jest to zgodne z polskimi normami. Nie chcesz chyba powiedzieć, że pracownicy L. nie tylko w Polsce (Kanada, Skandynawia) nie mają doświadczenia i celowo popełniają błąd stosując normy polskie, kanadyjskie, szwedzkie..., a nie niemieckie (?).
Jeśli EPS nie budzi Twojego zaufania, to tak jak QBELEK i ja Ci radzimy możesz zastosować z XPS.
I na koniec jeszcze jedna ważna sprawa. Piszemy tu o fundamencie grzewczym, a nie o płycie fundamentowej bez ogrzewania. W tym przypadku warto pamiętać, że ważna jest cała technologia, a więc także pospółka pod styropianem, jej zagęszczenie, znaczenie niestosowania folii, ciężar 30 cm płyty betonowej B20....

----------


## Piotr O.

> Kurcze za późno, już po zawodach należę już do EPSowych klientów Legaletu  Mam dwie propozycje, albo najedźmy  PiotraO i komisyjnie podkopmy się pod jego fundament i sprawdźmy kruchość 6 letniego EPSa lub przypomnijcie mi z 10 lat i najedźcie mnie odkopiemy sobie fragment i każdy sobie dotknie.


Dobre sobie  :Smile:  Znam przypadki, gdy ktoś po kilku latach potrzebował przewiercić się przez beton i styropian L. Kiedy doszedł do styropianiu ku swojemu zdziwieniu zauważył, że jest on pod ciężarem betonu mocno sprasowany i znacznie twardszy niż pierwotnie wolno leżący po zakupie. Ale to chyba wszyscy rozumiemy. Proponuję pogadać z p. Wojtkiem, a może nawet pojechać do Gdańska i zobaczyć jak wygląda taki styropian pod płytą po latach.




> Nie znalazłem nigdzie w umowie informacji czy jest to EPS czy XPS.


No to niepodobne do Ciebie perfekcjonisty  :Smile: . Jak mogłeś Pawle przeoczyć brak takiej informacji.  :big grin: 
Kilka razy ostatnio padało pytanie czemu L. nie podaje jaki styropian używa? QBELEK to wyjaśnił, a ja jeszcze zapytam: to skąd wiecie, że to jest EPS?  :Smile:

----------


## pawgar

> No to niepodobne do Ciebie perfekcjonisty . Jak mogłeś Pawle przeoczyć brak takiej informacji.


Sam się sobie dziwię. Moja czujność została uśpiona  :wink: 

Przyznam też, że z premedytacją nie zaśmiecałem sobie głowy nie tylko sytropianem ale i tym jaki typ betonu przyjedzie do mnie, w jakiej ilości, jakiego typu czy rodzaju i grubości mam stal na zbrojenie, nie znam też łącznej długości moich czerwonych rurek pod domem. 

Dzięki temu więcej czasu mi zostało na czytanie o technologii szkieletowej, którą obecnie zgłębiam.
Firma, która będzie mi robiła ściany nie jest renomowanym międzynarodowym koncernem i muszę doszkolić się w tym temacie abym wiedział co będą robić i czy mój polski dom będzie też zgodny z niemieckimi, szwedzkimi i kanadyjskimi normami  :wink: .

Za nieco ponad miesiąc mam mieć stawiane ściany.

----------


## perm

> Dobre sobie  Znam przypadki, gdy ktoś po kilku latach potrzebował przewiercić się przez beton i styropian L. Kiedy doszedł do styropianiu ku swojemu zdziwieniu zauważył, że jest on pod ciężarem betonu mocno sprasowany i znacznie twardszy niż pierwotnie wolno leżący po zakupie.


Czasem się palnie się coś niechcąco ale szczerze. Zastanowiłeś się co to sprasowanie i twardość oznacza? Zwiększa swoją gęstość a więc? To jest to o czym mówił spec z Bachl a czego ja się boję. Sprasowanego EPS pod domem. On się tak będzie odkształcał coraz wolniej ale w nieskończoność. Gdyby tam było tylko dopuszczalne odkształcenie 2% na pewno byś tego nie zauważył ani nie poczuł wiercąc. Tam jest po prostu za duży ciężar.




> Kilka razy ostatnio padało pytanie czemu L. nie podaje jaki styropian używa? QBELEK to wyjaśnił, a ja jeszcze zapytam: to skąd wiecie, że to jest EPS?


Sam zdaje się o tym pisałes;



> Temat EPS i XPS:
> Różnica techniczna dotycząca parametrów wytrzymałościowych: EPS 100 – dopuszczalne obciążenia 100 kPa, XPS – 80-250 kPa.
> W przypadku domów budowanych na L. większość z nich ma nacisk mniejszy niż 100 kpa/m2, jeśli jest większy projektant płyty na podstawie obliczeń daje mocniejszy styropian. Podobnie jest gdy teren jest bardziej nasiąkliwy, to na obrzeżach daje się XPS z uwagi na większą odporność na wilgoć.
> Co do stosowania XPS w Niemczech to wynika ono z norm obowiązujących w tym kraju, a nie z potrzeb fundamentu Legalett.

----------


## QBELEK

Mam pytania do pawgar.
W jaki sposób ustaliłeś z legalett położenie krućców wlot-wylot, do wymiennika kominkowego?  Wiesz już jakiej wielkości będziesz mieć wkład i pod tę wiedze zaplanowaliście rozstaw pomiędzy wlotem a wylotem z wymiennika? Kto będzie montował  wymiennik  wraz z tłumikami?

----------


## Piotr O.

> Czasem się palnie się coś niechcąco ale szczerze. Zastanowiłeś się co to sprasowanie i twardość oznacza? Zwiększa swoją gęstość a więc? To jest to o czym mówił spec z Bachl a czego ja się boję. Sprasowanego EPS pod domem. On się tak będzie odkształcał coraz wolniej ale w nieskończoność. Gdyby tam było tylko dopuszczalne odkształcenie 2% na pewno byś tego nie zauważył ani nie poczuł wiercąc. Tam jest po prostu za duży ciężar.


Perm, zadzwoń Ty sobie do Legalett i szczerze porozmawiaj z p. Wojciechem, bo widzę, że ja Ci nie pomogę. 
Wybiórczo odowiadasz na listy, pomijasz zadawane pytania, nie chcesz skorzystać z podpowiedzi. Bojaźliwy jesteś, doszukujesz się teorii spiskowych pod wpływem specjalisty z firmy, która nie zna L. Szukasz potwierdzenia swoich obaw, a nie merytorycznego wyjaśnienia czy rzeczywiście takie zjawisko może wystąpić. Dla mnie jest naturalnym sprasowanie i zwiększenie twardości pod wpływem dużego ciężaru domu i wierzę, że jest ono zgodne z normami. Ty widzisz zagrożenia więc szukaj dalej tylko proszę opieraj się na opiniach specjalistów znających technologię wykonania i działania L., (nie tylko właściwości określonego rodzaju styropianu).
Moje osobiste zdanie jest tu mniej ważne, co słusznie zauważył QBELEK: _Piotr O. nie jest przedstawicielem Legalett tylko użytkownikiem systemu grzewczego i to jest jego prywatny osąd._ Sam napisałeś, że piszę szczerze i jak sugerujesz nawet coś czasem niechcący palnę... i nie ja jeden Perm.
Najważniejsza jest jednak prawda, a nie Polska czy Niemcy.  :big grin: 
Dlatego  jak mam wątpliwości to pytam u źródła czyli specjalistów z Gdańska.



> Sam zdaje się o tym pisałeś


 Tak, w odpowiedzi na list czyli nie ja zacząłem temat.  :Smile:

----------


## perm

> Perm, zadzwoń Ty sobie do Legalett i szczerze porozmawiaj z p. Wojciechem, bo widzę, że ja Ci nie pomogę. 
> Wybiórczo odowiadasz na listy, pomijasz zadawane pytania, nie chcesz skorzystać z podpowiedzi. Bojaźliwy jesteś, doszukujesz się teorii spiskowych...


Czyli nie jestem partnerem do rozmowy. Nie lepiej było napisac krótko: "nie słuchajcie go!" ?



> ...pod wpływem specjalisty z firmy, która nie zna L....


specjalisty który dokładnie przewidział co się z tym styro może dziać w przeciwieństwie do inzyniera W z Legalett.



> Szukasz potwierdzenia swoich obaw, a nie merytorycznego wyjaśnienia czy rzeczywiście takie zjawisko może wystąpić. Dla mnie jest naturalnym sprasowanie i zwiększenie twardości pod wpływem dużego ciężaru domu i wierzę, że jest ono zgodne z normami.


Dokładnie, szukam potwierdzenia moich obaw a co ważniejsze, znalazłem to potwierdzenie i to w miejscu w którym najmniej bym się spodziewał. Zwiększenie twardości i sprasowanie czyli zmiana wymiarów i właściwości elementu nośnego to coś czego nie chcę pod swoim domem. Dlatego nacisk na EPS100 nie może przekroczyć tych 2 T na m2 by do tego nie doszło. W płytach Legalet najwyrazniej takie zjawisko występuje skoro zostało jak piszesz wielokrotnie stwierdzone.



> Ty widzisz zagrożenia więc szukaj dalej tylko proszę opieraj się na opiniach specjalistów znających technologię wykonania i działania L., (nie tylko właściwości określonego rodzaju styropianu).


Ale właściwoście płyty nie mają tu żadnego znaczenia o ile nie wchodzi w reakcje chemiczne ze styro. To tylko określony ciężar. Myślę że pan w. z Legalett mógłby się paru pożytecznych rzeczy od pana z Bachla nauczyć (o ile jest to tylko kwestia niewiedzy). Nie miałbyś wtedy okazji ogladać sprasowanego styro pod płytą.



> Moje osobiste zdanie jest tu mniej ważne, co słusznie zauważył QBELEK: _Piotr O. nie jest przedstawicielem Legalett tylko użytkownikiem systemu grzewczego i to jest jego prywatny osąd._


Wygląda na to że popsułem 6 lat starań. Teraz ktoś z Legalett napisze że to nieprawda że się kurczy czyli że Piotr O pisze bzdury. Kto zastąpi Piotra O?

----------


## rpilski

polecam artykuł "Confidence intervals of prediction and synthesis of prediction estimates for deformability of expanded polystyrene in long-term compression" Ivan Gnip , Vladislovas Kersˇulis, Saulius Vaitkus, Sigitas V_ejelis (Construction and Building Materials 21 (2007) 1390–1398 )

W artykule: estymowane odkształcenie próbki eps100 pod obciążeniem 36kPa (3,6 tony/m2) po 50 latach - 6%

----------


## QBELEK

> Wygląda na to że popsułem 6 lat starań. Teraz ktoś z Legalett napisze że to nieprawda że się kurczy czyli że Piotr O pisze bzdury. Kto zastąpi Piotra O?


Tomek na urlop poleciał, ktoś tu zaczyna trolować w zastępstwie?
Perm zadzwoń do Naruckiego a później oskarżaj. 
Profesjonalnie podchodzisz do tematu więc trzymaj się tego. Zaczepiasz jakbyś tracił grunt a w rzeczywistości tak nie  jest, nie znasz jedynie zdania ludzi instalujących ten system.

----------


## perm

Sprasowana izolacja to trollowanie. Od Piotra O dowiedziałem się tego co istotne. Możesz się nie wtrącać jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia?

----------


## perm

> polecam artykuł "Confidence intervals of prediction and synthesis of prediction estimates for deformability of expanded polystyrene in long-term compression" Ivan Gnip , Vladislovas Kersˇulis, Saulius Vaitkus, Sigitas V_ejelis (Construction and Building Materials 21 (2007) 1390–1398 )
> 
> W artykule: estymowane odkształcenie próbki eps100 pod obciążeniem 36kPa (3,6 tony/m2) po 50 latach - 6%


3.6 to tak na styku. Trochę więcej i może to wyglądać tak:

----------


## rpilski

podałem tylko dane dla EPS100 z artykułu - takie jakie tam były (nie ma tam danych dla innych obciążeń), ja mam EPS200 pod płytą (a właściwie to coś koło EPS150, jakby szacować to na podstawie gęstości)

----------


## perm

Ten wykres jest z tej strony: http://www.softoria.com/institute/ge...erial.html#322
Nie ma co generalizować. Wszystko zależy od tego jaka to chaupa. Przy murowanej faktycznie ten EPS 100 to może być za mało. Stwardniały i gęstszy styro przytoczony przez Piotra O świadczy o tym że najprawdopodobniej zastosowano niewłaściwy EPS. Troszkę jest jeszcze tutaj: http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/k...ych_59039.html Stąd też to stwierdzenie: 

```
Aby jednak nie przekroczyć granicy plastyczności styropianu w warunkach obciążeń długotrwałych, obciążenia dopuszczalne nie powinny powodować odkształceń większych niż 2%.
```

----------


## rpilski

Tyle że dla EPS100 2% odkształcenia jest przy większym obciążeniu niż 2kN (bo 10% odkształcenie jest już na mocno nieliniowym obszarze krzywej obciążenie/odkształcenie). Nie wiem tylko o ile większym - nie mam pod ręką wyskalowanego wykresu żeby to odczytać - ale można to pewnie gdzieś znaleźć w internecie.

----------


## pawgar

> Mam pytania do pawgar.
> W jaki sposób ustaliłeś z legalett położenie krućców wlot-wylot, do wymiennika kominkowego? Wiesz już jakiej wielkości będziesz mieć wkład i pod tę wiedze zaplanowaliście rozstaw pomiędzy wlotem a wylotem z wymiennika? Kto będzie montował wymiennik wraz z tłumikami?


Nie bardzo rozumiem co co chcesz zapytać. Czy chodzi Ci o rozstaw krućców między sobą, ich odległość od ściany, czy położenie kominka (a w tym krućców) względem ściany. 
My mamy wyprowadzenia dokładnie tak jak mamy w projekcie. W projekcie domu mamy przewidziane miejsce na wkład kominkowy ok. 680x435mm czyli pod najbardziej uniwersalny i typowy rynkowy rozstaw od 10kW do 18kW (największe rozstawy wkładów 25kW jakie widzięliśmy mają wymiary ok. 710x440).
Taki też projekt (680x435mm) został przesłany do L. i na tej podstawie projektant L. dobrał rozstaw krućców i odległość od ściany.
Czy dobrze jest to dobrane powiem ci w listopadzie.   :wink: 

Prawdę powiedziawszy nas bardziej interesuje na jakiej wysokości kończy się Wymiennik nad kominkiem, czyli na jakiej wysokości zrobić przepust do komina. My mamy wyliczony przepust na wysokości 1300mm.

Co do montażu to, z tego co rozmawiałem z L. nie jest on skomplikowany i w zasadzie nawet nie wiem czy sami sobie go nie założymy. Widziałem na zdjęciach jak on wygląda, a jak go sam założę będę miał pewność, że jest to zrobione dobrze.

Co do obudowy tego całego ustrojstwa zwanego kominkiem to jest to bardziej skomplikowana sprawa. Rozmawialiśmy kiedyś ze starym zdunem, który powiedział, że to co się wyprawia obecnie, to całe izolowanie ścianek, izolowanie kominów, Ytongi na ścianach kominka to zbrodnia na nich i zaprzeczenie idei funkcjonowania kominka. Kominek planujemy zrobić taki aby ogrzewał dom a nie taki, który izolował by to ciepło od domu
ale to temat nie do tego wątku.

----------


## QBELEK

Pawgar dzięki za odpowiedź. Wiem więcej niż oczekiwałem  :smile:  . My robimy kominek w obudowie ciepłej z płyt szamotowych, prócz walorów grzewczych spodziewamy się dodatkowego wytłumienia odgłosów pracy wymiennika. Skoro kominek ma współpracować z legalett to warto omawiać go w tym wątku.

----------


## pdurys

Bylem wczoraj w Gdansku na spotkaniu z Legalettem.

Widzialem na wlasne oczy jak wyglada taki wymiennik.

Jest to konstrukcja robiona na zamowienie pod konkretne podejcie - z jednego albo dwoch obowodow grzewczych.
Wyglada tak, ze przetrwa lata bez sladow zuzycia jesli kawal metalu moze nosic jakies slady poza rdza.

Bardzo wazne jest to co napisal pawgar - wysokosc podejscia do komina - czopuch.
Poniewaz wymiennik Legaletu jest nasadzany na komin kominka i dalej prowadzony do wlasciwego komina (murowanego, ksztaltek itp) to wlasnie wysokosc podlaczenia ma znaczenie - chodzi rowniez o ciag w kominie. Nie znam sie, czy to jest wazne, ale ma zasadnicze znaczenie na wielkosc obudowy kominka.
Dla mnie jest jasne, ze moja obudowa bedzie w formie scianek od poszadzki do sufitu.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Sprasowana izolacja to trollowanie. Od Piotra O dowiedziałem się tego co istotne. Możesz się nie wtrącać jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia?


Perm, ostatni Twój list do mnie, podobnie jak ten do QBELEK świadczyć może o tym, że góre biorą u Ciebie emocje, a nie konkretne argumenty. Zadziwiający jest Twój brak chęci, by zadzwonić do Legalett i zapytać u źródła o nurtujący Ciebie temat. Przykre są Twoje niewybredne komentarze pod adresem jako to piszesz _pana W. z Legalett_.

Rpilski podał konkret, który jest bardzo dobrym zakończeniem dyskusji o rzekomym zagrożeniu wywołanym zastosowaniem EPS 100. 

Aby jednak zaspokoić Twoją i swoją ciekawość zadzowniłem dziś do firmy Bachl i uciąłem sobie bardzo miłą konkretną pogawędkę na temat styropianów i różnych technologii.
Pan Krzysztof Lenart, z którym rozmawiałem potwierdził, że skoro Legalett stosuje zgodnie z normami  EPS 100, to jest to prawidłowo. Potwierdził, że w Niemczech XPS jest to ogólnie przyjęta norma, a nie jakiś specjalny wymóg i że Niemców stać na takie wydatki.
Potwierdził także to, czego Ty się uczepiłeś w mojej wypowiedzi i uważasz za argument przeciw EPS - naturalnym jest zwiększenie po latach twardości styropianu pod ciężarem budynku (pisałem o odwiercie).
Zgodził się także z parametrami podawanymi przez nas tutaj na forum: EPS 100 – dopuszczalne obciążenia 100 kPa czyli 10t/m2. Podwyższył dane dla XPS do 300kPa.
Potwierdził informacje Rpilskiego z artykułu: *estymowane odkształcenie próbki eps100 pod obciążeniem 36kPa (3,6 tony/m2) po 50 latach - 6%. Dodał, że zagrożeniem byłoby przekroczenie 10%*. 
I w końcu to co najważniejsze, bo to pewnie spowodowało Perm Twoje przekonanie, że normy polskie są nieodpowiednie.  Pan Krzysztof, gdyby budował kolejny dom, to być może zastosowałby Legalett, który widział w Niemczech i mu się podoba, i... dał XPS. Czemu?
*Bo uważa, że należy dawać jak najlepsze materiały i stać go na to* . Różnica wyliczona przez Pawła 5 300 zł drożej dla 100 m2 przy XPS *nie odgrywa dla Niego roli*.
Dlatego Perm jeśli podchodzisz do tematu tak jak Tobie i mi powiedział Pan Krzysztof z firmy Bahl, to zastosuj XPS o czym kilka osób już Ci pisało.
Ja pozostanę przy swoim - nie ma potrzeby przepłacać.
Natomiast nie pisz proszę, że cokolwiek odkryłeś, udowodniłeś i że 800 domów postawionych na EPS przez Legalett w Polsce w ciągu ostatnich 5 lat jest wykonanych nieprawidłowo.

----------


## pdurys

Wtrace swoje trzy grosze.
Zapytalem wczoraj o ta sprawe styropianu. Nie mialem wczesniej mozliwosci przesledzenia ostatnich postow - tak po prostu zapytalem dlaczego nie wziac produktu firmy BASF.
Odpowiedz jaka otrzymalem mnie zadowala, chociaz zastanawiam sie nad pewna modyfikacja.
Mianowicie wszyscy powyzej macie racje!
EPS jest wystarczajaco dobry tak jak np. Skoda jest wystarczajaca dobra chociaz moze nie tak reprezentacyjna jak Audi - z tego samego koncernu
XPS oprocz wiekszych wspolczynnikow wytrzymalosciowych jest rowniez bardziej odporny na wilgoc - dlatego jest stosowany pod drogi, mosty itp.

Dlatego dla mnie zlotym srodkiem jest struktura warstwowa.

Na spodzie troche drogiego, wodoodpornego, milego dla oka zielonego XPS a powyzej zwykly EPS zapewniajacy cieplo. grubosc porownywalna - koszty niewiele wieksze.
Czekam na informacje z Gdanska czy to ma sens i czy sie po prostu da. Zastanawiam sie tez nad "boczkami" z XPS

----------


## Piotr O.

> Wtrace swoje trzy grosze.
> Dlatego dla mnie zlotym srodkiem jest struktura warstwowa.


Taka właśnie jest stosowana w Legalett - dwie warstwy po 10 cm.




> Na spodzie troche drogiego, wodoodpornego,  XPS


Hm, wododpornego powiadasz Pawle. Czy to nie sprawi, że woda z betonu zamiast wdół do ziemi pójdzie do Twojej podłogi i mamy kłopot?  :ohmy: 
Może więc jest to ważny argument, by niestosować bardziej wodoodpornego XPS tylko EPS? Oprócz argumentu o niepotrzebnym przepłacaniu rzecz jasna.  :smile:

----------


## perm

Pan z Bachl (nie pamiętam nazwiska być może ten sam) zdziwiony był że stosuje się EPS 100 bo jak powiedział nie wiadomo jak będzie zachowywał się pod obciążeniem. Niemcy tego nie stosują bo normy. Raczej przez głupków nie wymyślone. Niemcy jak wszyscy nie lubią wydawać bez potrzeby. XPS jest widocznie najtańszą akceptowalną opcją. W Polsce wbrew pozorom jest podobnie. Zacytowałem wyżej zalecenie by nie dopuszczać do wiekszego niż 2% odkształcenia styropianu. 6% z tych przez RPilskiego przytoczonych badań to więcej niż 2% To że EPS pod fundamentem robi się twardszy to zjawisko owszem normalne przy większym obciążeniu ale jak z tego cytatu wynika niepożądane. Firma Legalett uważa że to nie problem i mozna klientów o tym nie informować. Najwyżej jak przewiercą podłogę to się zdziwią co się ze styropianem dzieje. Ty z tego że styropian się zmienia zrobiłeś argument za jego stosowaniem. To może jest do zaakceptowania ale jak już wyżej przeczytałeś jest niewskazane.
Ja już więcej nie będę na ten temat pisał w tym wątku. Wszedłem tu bo od prawie roku jak postanowiłem zrobić dom na płycie zastanawiam się jaką izolację pod płytę dać. EPS kusi bo jest tani. Legalett stosuje EPS więc może czegoś się dowiem. Dowiedziałem się, potwierdziłem swoje wątpliwości. EPS nie dam. Legalett szanuję za podejście do klienta z tym jednym EPSowym wyjątkiem więc powstrzymam się od dalszego komentowania bo moze to zostać odebrane jako antyreklama.

----------


## J&M&dzieci

Witam.

Odnoszę wrażenie, że przebrnięcie przez ten wątek jest chyba najtrudniejsze na forum.

Jak tu zagladam po kilku dniach przerwy, to mam wrażenie, że wchodzę do pokoju pełnego papierosowego, duszącego dymu...

Sorry Panowie za porównanie, ale czasem atmosfera jest tu bardzo ciężka, może niektórych odstrasza od udzielania się...

Jest to wątek o doświadczeniach mieszkańców, a nie o tym czy Legalett jest drogi czy tani (to subiektywne), więc napiszę jak prace u nas.

Jutro w Dzienniku umieszczę aktualne zdjęcia z budowy, a tak na szybko:

- wczoraj oglądałam zdjęcia w albumie Pawła i zdziwiliśmy się różnicami w rurach. U nas leżakowały spiro i dziś były już zainstalowane.
Pytałam ekipę dlaczego do Legalettu stosuje się też czerwone, mniejsze plastikowe lub właśnie spiro tak jak u nas. Może opinia się komuś przyda. Panowie odpowiedzieli, że Legallett wcześniej był tylko z wykorzystaniem tych czerwonych. Są one jednak mniejsze i mają jakieś "trójniki" czy coś w tym stylu (rysowali mi poglądowy rysunek na piasku, więc przepraszam za brak szczegółów). Problem z tymi rurami pojawiałam się po uruchomieniu Legalettu. Zdarzało się, że do niektórych rurek nie docierało ciepłe powietrze i pojawiały się zimne miejsca. Pref-Bud jakiś czas temu zdecydował się korzystać tylko i wyłącznie z rur spiro. Panowie mówili, że robili jakieś dwa takie same projekty, z wykorzystaniem rur czerwonych i w jednym płyta grzeje bez problemu, a w drugim niestety są niedogrzane miejsca. Nie wiadomo dlaczego tak się dzieje, że w tym samym projekcie występuje trudność we wtłoczeniu do wszystkich zakamarków ciepłego powietrza. Przy spiro ponoć takie problemy nie występują. Rury są wieksze, nie wykorzystuje się dodatkowo jeszcze takich szarych rur (które są w projekcie z czerwonymi), mniej zakamarków, tu każdy układ jest oddzielny, więc powietrze siłą rzeczy musi dojść w każdą rurkę. Jak wspomniałam - zapraszam za kilkanaście godzin do obejrzenia zdjęć w dzienniku.

- kolejna rzecz to omawiany tu burzliwie styropian. To my mieliśmy zastosować styrodur, ale ostatecznie zrezygnowaliśmy ze wzgledu na koszty (mamy większy problem z wodociągiem, a przy tym bardziej kosztowny niż zakładaliśmy, więc coś za coś). Również ufam doświadczeniu pracowników Legalettu, normy niemieckie nie są dla mnie wyrocznią (podobnie mam przy oczyszczalni, w niektórych landach lub w całych Niemczech jest zakaz stosowania oczyszczalni drenażowych, gdybym się miała tym sugerować, musiałabym kopać szambo i płacić ogromne pieniądze). Naprężeń budynku się nie boję, ponieważ jest to płyta, a nie konstrukcja poskładana z kilku zespołów. Inaczej jakby fundament był właśnie z kilku części łączonych, wtedy może być ryzyko nierównomiernych obciążeń, a tu beton lany jest na całość i naprężenia takie same. Jeżeli chodzi o wilgoć, to przez moment rozważałam ułożenie pod styropianem dodatkowej folii izolacyjnej, ale po co? Po to by stworzyć nieprzewiewną z góry i dołu konstrukcję? Wydaje mi się, że mogłoby dochodzić do parowania, podobnie jak w woreczku foliowym. Skoro na styropianie jest ciepły beton, to styropian z tego ciepła również skorzysta... Do tego 30 lat gwarancji daje do myślenia.

Tak na szybko tyle.
Pozdrawiam dyskutantów  :smile:

----------


## pawgar

> Prawdę powiedziawszy nas bardziej interesuje na jakiej wysokości kończy się Wymiennik nad kominkiem, czyli na jakiej wysokości zrobić przepust do komina. My mamy wyliczony przepust na wysokości 1300mm.


A ja wtrącę jeszcze słowo o kominkach.
Wczoraj rozmawiałem z p. Wojtkiem z L.
Powiedział on ważną sprawę. L. stosuje 50cm i 100cm pionowe wymienniki ciepła. Problem polega na tym, że w zaplanowanym na 130cm wysokości czopuchu ni diabła się ten większy metrowy wymiennik nie zmieści. A im dłuższy wymiennik tym sprawniej odzyskuje ciepło. Dostałem sugestię aby czopuch zrobić wyżej, a nawet za radą doświadczonego zduna powinien się on kończyć 30 cm od sufitu (stropu). Koniecznie też dla szkieletowców trzeba zrobić w kominku komorę dekompresyjną aby gorące powietrze nie spowodowało samozapłonu belek stropowych.

Zastanawiam się też nad zrobieniem ściany akumulacyjnej na całej tylnej ścianie kominka. To się nazywa ściana rzymska lub  hypocaustum. Chodzi o to, że z jak czytam z różnych źródeł od 30% do 60% ciepła z kominka ucieka przez komin do atmosfery.
Ja chcę zatrzymać to ciepło w domu. Planuję aby ogrzane powietrze z kominka nie wychodziło bezpośrednio do komina tylko aby rura spalinowa przechodziła najpierw przez Legaletowy wymiennik ciepła a następnie akumulowała swoje ciepło w ścianie zbudowanej z cegły szamotowej.
http://www.brunner.pl/static.php?pie...&dzial=1,43,47
http://www.kominki-matkowscy.pl/tech...akumulacje.htm

Po wygaśnięciu kominka mam jeszcze długo cieplutko w domu.
Problem w tym, że do takiej ściany trzeba dobrego zduna.

To tak tytułem wątków okołolegaletowych.

----------


## QBELEK

> Problem w tym, że do takiej ściany trzeba dobrego zduna.


 Nieskromnie - Ja już takiego mam. 
W dodatku po sztukach pięknych  :smile:  . Nie robił jeszcze komnika z wymiennikiem legalett ale optymistycznie podszedł do tej nowości. Specjalizuje się w kominkach kaflowych lecz podejmuje każde wyzwanie w granicach zdrowego rozsądku. Trzeba pamiętać że kominek w obudowie szamotowej wykazuje nacisk na podłoże liczony w tonach. 
Namiar na priv. 


Mnie martwi czy tłumiki szumu powietrza, które też mają swoje gabaryty powiększą znacznie ( 30 + 30 cm?)  obrys obudowy kominka, bo na nadmiar powierzchni użytkowej w projekcie domu nie narzekam.

----------


## MCB

> Chodzi o to, że z jak czytam z różnych źródeł od 30% do 60% ciepła z kominka ucieka przez komin do atmosfery.
> Ja chcę zatrzymać to ciepło w domu. Planuję aby ogrzane powietrze z kominka nie wychodziło bezpośrednio do komina tylko aby rura spalinowa przechodziła najpierw przez Legaletowy wymiennik ciepła a następnie akumulowała swoje ciepło w ścianie zbudowanej z cegły szamotowej.


Kominek kumulacyjny to fajna rzecz. Palisz raz a dobrze na wiele godzin zamiast dorzucania szczapki co 15 minut.
Jednakże jeśli zatrzymasz "to ciepło" w całości w domu to będziesz miał problem z ciągiem kominowym i samym kominem. 
Komin aby poprawnie pracował powinien być odpowiednio rozgrzany.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## pawgar

> Jednakże jeśli zatrzymasz "to ciepło" w całości w domu to będziesz miał problem z ciągiem kominowym i samym kominem. 
> Komin aby poprawnie pracował powinien być odpowiednio rozgrzany.


 :smile:  Właśnie to miałem na myśli i dokładnie nad tym się zastanawiam pisząc 



> Problem w tym, że do takiej ściany trzeba dobrego zduna.


Cały widz polega na tym, że nie wiem czy ostudzone spaliny przez kominkowy wymiennik legaletowy będą w stanie zrobić sobie jeszcze rundę honorową po zawijasch w ścianie aby jeszcze w kominie uzyskać właściwy ciąg.


Z tego co czytam, jednym z ważniejszych elementów tego układu jest wajcha przełączająca obieg spalin. Gdy rozpalane jest w kominku należy przełączyć wajchę nad kominkiem i spaliny wychodzą najkrótszą drogą do komina. Gdy komin się rozgrzeje i mówiąc potocznie złapie cug, przełącza się  wajchę aby spaliny opływały jeszcze ścianę dostarczając dodatkowego ciepełka. A po wygaśnięciu kominka, jak piszesz, mamy Legalet na Legalecie czyli akumulację ciepła ściany i akumulację ciepła podłogi.

Ojej oby tylko nie było za ciepło  :wink:

----------


## QBELEK

> Ojej oby tylko nie było za ciepło


I za drogo.... Ceny takich rozwiazań wraz z montazem są niebagatelne niestety.

----------


## pawgar

> I za drogo.... Ceny takich rozwiazań wraz z montazem są niebagatelne niestety.


Cena to jedno a nacisk na fundament to drugie. I na tym budowa polega, kombinowanie, dopasowywanie, 
i lawirowanie między marzeniami a portfelem.

----------


## pawgar

Kochani. Musze się przyznać. Stało się.
Po postawieniu u mnie Legaletu,
zapał do zaglądania do tego wątku spadł mi radykalnie i dąży niemal do zera.
Poprzednio kilka razy dziennie tu zaglądałem aby sprawdzić co nowego w temacie
a obecnie uzmysłowiłem sobie że nie każdego dnia już tu zaglądam.

Co jest tego przyczyną?
Wszytko poszło świetnie, chłopaki Legaletowcy się spisali, fundament stoi.
Przyznam się że w jakimś stopniu starciłem sens zaglądania tutaj przy tak dużej jeszcze ilości spraw do załatwienia związaną z budową.

Przecież jak uświadomił mi znajomy, gdy kupisz nowy samochód, a on się nie psuje, nie nawala, działa jak należy, nie będę śledizł watków postów i innych wypowiedzi o danym modelu czy typie wtrysku czy problemów z zawieszeniem. Dopiero gdy cos nawala, jakiś serwis coś spartoli, dopiero wtedy nakręcamy się zaczynają się wysokie obroty, szukanie na forum, dopytywanie Czyli ruch na forum.

Będę tu zaglądał ale rzadziej.

I najważniejsze, 
jeżeli ktoś będzie chciał stawiać Legalet w okolicach Łodzi i chciałby porozmawiać o tej technologii, zobaczyć jak to działa i wygląda, to zapraszam do mnie.
Proszę pisać do mnie na PRV. 

Moja oferta nie jest ograniczona czasowo. Tzn jak ktoś po jakimś czasie za rok , dwa odgrzebie ten wątek i stwierdzi, że chce zobaczyć L. to też zapraszam.

----------


## avatar25

> Wszedłem tu bo od prawie roku jak postanowiłem zrobić dom na płycie zastanawiam się jaką izolację pod płytę dać. EPS kusi bo jest tani. Legalett stosuje EPS więc może czegoś się dowiem.


Witam

Dawno już nie pisałem na wątku i nie chce być źle odebrany, ale wydaje mi się, że to trochę długo zastanawiać się nad styropianem prawie rok. Jeśli jest jakakolwiek wątpliwość to brać lepszy i droższy i tyle. Tu są tylko użytkownicy aktualni i potencjalni, którzy raczej nie będą wiedzieć nic o styropianie pod domem. Ja też chciałem na ściany styropian TERMO ORGANIKA - STYROPIAN PLATINUM, ale jak przyszło co do czego to nie było mnie stać i wziąłem jakiś najtańszy na rynku.

Natomiast przyłącze się do zaproszenia pawgar'a. Ja wybudowałem się dwa lata temu pośrodku trójkąta Poznań, Gniezno, Konin. 
Jeśli ktoś chciałby porozmawiać i zobaczyć to zapraszam do siebie. Proszę pisać na priva.

----------


## perm

> Witam
> 
> Dawno już nie pisałem na wątku i nie chce być źle odebrany, ale wydaje mi się, że to trochę długo zastanawiać się nad styropianem prawie rok...


Prawie rok bo tyle zajęły mi formalności związane z kupnem działki i WZ. Wiadomo że jak się ma dużo czasu to się myśli. Przez ten rok zmieniłem też z siedem razy koncepcję architektoniczną domu  :smile: .

----------


## avatar25

Strasznie długo chociaż u mnie chyba też tyle zabrało od decyzji o rozpoczęciu budowy (działki) do rozpoczęcia budowy. Ja chyba jednak byłem mniej krytyczny i po prostu zdecydowałem, że Legalett jest dla mnie najlepszym rozwiązaniem po wyborze projektu domku. Jeszcze dla żony musiałem dołożyć rurki i kominy w razie zamiany na zasilanie systemu wodą. Teraz żałuję, ponieważ kupa kasy poszła w kominy a teraz kupa ciepła przez nie ucieka   :sad:

----------


## QBELEK

> A ja wtrącę jeszcze słowo o kominkach.
> Wczoraj rozmawiałem z p. Wojtkiem z L.
> Powiedział on ważną sprawę. L. stosuje 50cm i 100cm pionowe wymienniki ciepła. Problem polega na tym, że w zaplanowanym na 130cm wysokości czopuchu ni diabła się ten większy metrowy wymiennik nie zmieści. A im dłuższy wymiennik tym sprawniej odzyskuje ciepło.


Dziś rozmawiałem z panem Wojtkiem z legalettu (ale nie Naruckim), który poinformował że wymienniki do jednego obiegu grzewczego stosuje się 50 centymetrowej wysokości natomiast 100 centymetrowe gdy trzeba ogrzać dwa obiegi. W obudowie nalezy na szerokości wkładu  zostawić z dwóch stron po ok.  30 cm zapasu dla tłumików.

Ponieważ mam lekko nachyloną działkę i jak wynika z badań geotechnicznych ok 1m humusu do wybrania, zapotrzebowanie pospółki wyniesie 185 ton na 60 m2 fundamentu. A ja chciałbym jeszcze podnieść domek wyżej wiec wyjdzie pewno przeszło 300 t. Szkoda że w pobliżu nie budują żadnej autostrady...

----------


## J&M&dzieci

> Ponieważ mam lekko nachyloną działkę i jak wynika z badań geotechnicznych ok 1m humusu do wybrania, zapotrzebowanie pospółki wyniesie 185 ton na 60 m2 fundamentu. A ja chciałbym jeszcze podnieść domek wyżej wiec wyjdzie pewno przeszło 300 t. Szkoda że w pobliżu nie budują żadnej autostrady...


Miałam podobnie, ale nawieźliśmy 300t piachu (100m2 fundamentu) a na to pospółkę - w ilości przewidzianej wcześniej.

----------


## zigbi

Poczytałem kilka ostatnich stron i nadal jestem zdecydowany pospisać umowę z L. Najważniejsze dla mnie to opinia urzytkowników. Jak sprawował sie L w czasie ostaniej zimy. Następnr pytanie - jeżeli chcę aby jeden pokój był nie ogrzewany, jak to się sprawdzi w praktyce.
Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawgar

> Jak sprawował sie L w czasie ostaniej zimy.


L. mam dopiero od kilku tygodni wiec, na to pytanie Ci jeszcze w tym roku nie odpowiem  :wink:  . 
Nikt z weteranów nie kwapi się do odpowiedzi więc mogę zasugerować Ci przekopanie wątku głębiej. Znajdziesz koszty ogrzewania z poprzednich lat.
Niemniej możesz przyjąć, że dla domu 120m2, przy taryfie nocnej uśredniony koszt ogrzewania 400-500zł/mc w sezonie grzewczym. Nie nastawiaj się na mniej żebyś się nie rozczarował. 
Jak w praktyce wyjdzie ci 250-300zł to będziesz szczęśliwy ale jak z góry nastawisz się na te 250-300zł/mc a wyjdzie ci więcej to będziesz niezadowolony z wysokości rachunków.

Jak rozmawiam z użytkownikami, szokiem jest też pierwszy rachunek za prąd. Przy pierwszym uruchamianiu L., agregaty non stop pracują przez 3-4 dni.
Muszą one jednocześnie odprowadzić pozostałą wilgoć z  fundament oraz go nagrzać. Przy 2 agregatach 4kW kazdy, dziennie centrala grzewcza wraz z wentylatorami zużyje Ci 197,5kW co przy taryfie budowlanej  wyjdzie Ci 118zł/dzień !!!

Pierwsze 3 dni pracy L. będzie cię kosztowało ok 350zł!!! Odpowiednio większa wilgoć w domu=dłuższy rozruch. czyli odpowiednio 6 dni PIERWSZYCH DNI ROZRUCHU 700zł. Pamiętaj o tym i bądź na to nastawiony.




> Następnr pytanie - jeżeli chcę aby jeden pokój był nie ogrzewany, jak to się sprawdzi w praktyce.


Przy robieniu swojego Legaletu pytałem o taka mozliwość. Ja chcę mieć nieogrzewaną spiżarnię tak aby temperatura zimą była tam niższa niż w pozostałych pokojach.
Możesz to rozwiązać na dwa sposoby. 
Pierwszy-dla większych pomieszczeń - poproś projektanta L. aby w danym pokoju zaplanował ci pętle rurek powietrznych i termostat. W takim pomieszczeniu termostatem niezależnie od innych pomieszczeń ustawiasz żądaną temperaturę w danym pokoju. Tu małe zastrzeżenie, różnice temperatur pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ni mogą być większe jak 8-10 stopni bo nieogrzewane pomieszczenie będzie ci niepotrzebnie chłodziło resztę chałupy .

Drugi sposób - dla małych pomieszczeń (np: spiżarnia)-  jeżeli wiesz,  że nigdy w danym pomieszczeniu nie będziesz chciał wyższej temperatury, poproś projektanta L. aby na etapie projektu uwzględnił ci zaizolowanie rurek pod danym pomieszczeniem tak aby permanentnie była tam niższa temperatura.

To tak w telegraficznym skrócie.

----------


## QBELEK

> Następnr pytanie - jeżeli chcę aby jeden pokój był nie ogrzewany, jak to się sprawdzi w praktyce.


 I jeszcze to, cytat z umowy legalett:
"Przegrody pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ogrzewanymi i nieogrzewanymi powinny być izolowane w
taki sam sposób jak przegrody zewnętrzne."

----------


## pdurys

> Napisał zigbi
> 
> 
> Następnr pytanie - jeżeli chcę aby jeden pokój był nie ogrzewany, jak to się sprawdzi w praktyce.
> 
> 
> I jeszcze to, cytat z umowy legalett:
> "Przegrody pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ogrzewanymi i nieogrzewanymi powinny być izolowane w
> taki sam sposób jak przegrody zewnętrzne."


zibiemu chodzi chyba o wylaczenie ogrzewania w jednym z pomieszczen niz o zrobienie nieogrzewanego garazu.
W tym drugim przypadku oczywiscie zapis z umowy jest jak najbardziej na miejscu, a w przypadku pierwszym tak jak napisal pawgar.

Z drugiej strony to zigbi, moze napiszesz dokladniej co masz na mysli piszac: "jeden pokój był nie ogrzewany"

----------


## avatar25

zigbi:

Ostatnią zimę skończyliśmy na początku kwietnia. Rachunek za domek około 160m2 wyszedł 1900 PLN co daje około 315 PLN na miesiąc.
Jeśli chodzi o nieogrzewane pomieszczenie to pamiętaj, że fundament jest bryłą i to ciepło się w nim rozchodzi. Powoduje to, że temperatura pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ogrzewanymi a nieogrzewanymi dąży do średniej.

----------


## MCB

U mnie pod spiżarnią nie ma rurek Legalettu. 
Dodatkowo planuję wyizolować ją od środka styrodurem (ściany, sufit i podłoga). Drzwi też ciepłe.
W podłodze jest przepust do rury 160mm - coś w rodzaju rurowego GWC dedykowanego dla tego pomieszczenia.
W suficie także przepust. Tu będzie założony wentylatorek.
Zobaczymy jak się to sprawdzi.

----------


## tomek131

Wracam z urlopu ,patrzę a tu 2strony dyskusji o styro pod Legalett.No a kiedyś zostałem zwymyślany przez PiotraO od trolli szkalujących jedyny słuszny najlepszy na świecie system grzewczy za to ,że miałem wątpliwości co do styro pod płytą.
Tak czy inaczej ja bym styro nie dał.Na czym jak na czym ,ale na czymś czego już póżniej nie da się naprawić do końca życia domu a skutek zastosowania jest niewiadomy to ja bym nie oszczędzał.
A gwarancja?Wiecie jaki jest kapitał firmy?Jeśli to sp z o.o o kapitale 50tys z wynajętym biurem (wszak więcej im nie potrzeba,reszta to ludzie i myśl techniczna,no może parę ubijarek ,łopat itp)to w razie poważnej wpadki i zgłoszenia wielu roszczeń postawią ją w stan upadłości a wierzyciele (w tym wypadku ci którzy udowodnią zasadność reklamacji przed sądem i uzyskają tytuł wykonawczy na wyegzekwowanie należnej im kwoty odszkodowania) podzielą się tymi 50 tys.I tyle z gwarancji.Tak czy tak odpowiadają do wysokości majątku firmy ,więc w razie draki na to ,że prezes czy właściciel odda dobrowolnie swój majątek bym raczej nie liczył.To tylko tak hipotetycznie rzecz jasna,bo przecież żadnej draki być nie musi

----------


## perm

Najbardziej dziwi mnie fakt że te kilka firm które tu na forum próbują stworzyć radosną rodzinę użytkowników, jakby nie brało pod uwagę że zjawią się też tacy którzy będą zadawać niewygodne pytania albo wskazywać niedoskonałości towaru lub przekłamania w reklamie. Powinni zaznaczyć na początku: "tu wpisujemy tylko opinie pozytywne" i mieli by spokój  :smile:

----------


## pawgar

> Tak czy inaczej ja bym styro nie dał.Na czym jak na czym ,ale na czymś czego już póżniej nie da się naprawić do końca życia domu a skutek zastosowania jest niewiadomy to ja bym nie oszczędzał.
> A gwarancja?Wiecie jaki jest kapitał firmy?


Tomku, napisz mi że z każdym elementem domu masz takie wątpliwości a nie tylko z fundamentem.

Napisz mi że, masz wątpliwości z przewodami elektrycznymi, instalacją wodną, oknami, rynnami, stropem, dachem. Bo ciężko mi się już ciebie czyta.
Odnoszę wrażenie, że nie tylko nie rozwiązujesz problemów, ale nawet nie szukasz rozwiązania problemu. 

Co zrobiłeś aby ostatecznie przekonać/nie przekonać siebie pod styropianem 100 pod fundamentem? Telefon do sprzedawcy jakiegoś produktu. Ja zadzwonię do innego sprzedawcy, który stwierdzi, że się styro 100 nada. I co? Słowo przeciwko słowu. I kto ma rację?

Dla mnie ważne są argumenty. Masz wątpliwości? To działaj! Wsiądź w samochód jak pdurys, jedź do Legaletu porozmawiaj na miejscu. Zapytaj, podyskutuj i znajduj rozwiązanie. Spytaj L. wprost dlaczego stosują takie a nie inne rozwiązanie. Wysłuchaj argumentów.

Po tej rozmowie zamów specjalistyczną ekspertyzę techniczną lub opinię prywatną u biegłych sądowych na temat trwałości styro 100 pod fundamentem po 15 latach. 

I będziesz wtedy wiedział. Będziesz miał odpowiedź.

A tak co robisz?
Udzielasz się na tym forum i jest to cenne że masz zastrzeżenia ale forum nie jest źródłem informacji dotyczących wytrzymałościowych niuansów technicznych dla kategorycznego stwierdzenia czy zwykły styropian spowoduje katastrofę budowlaną po 15 latach. 

Bez obrazy dla nikogo ale tutaj laicy wypowiadają się dla laików. 

Nikt ci autorytatywnie tutaj nie odpowie na pytanie czy dawać styropian czy styrodur.

Tomku działaj.

----------


## tomek131

pagwar napisał:
Tomku, napisz mi że z każdym elementem domu masz takie wątpliwości a nie tylko z fundamentem.

Napisz mi że, masz wątpliwości z przewodami elektrycznymi, instalacją wodną, oknami, rynnami, stropem, dachem. 

Nie, nie mam aż takich wątpliwości-z jednego prostego powodu.Inne elementy da się w czasem prosty ,czasem bardziej skomplikowany sposób wymienić,naprawić,zastąpić lepszymi.W przypadku fundamentu - umarł w butach

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

wymiana zdan dobra
fakt fundamentu nie wymieni!

----------


## pdurys

Przypominam tym, którzy nie śledzą mojego dziennika, że od poniedziałku Legalett wchodzi do mnie na budowę.
Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany osobistym zobaczeniem co i jak to zapraszam.
Oferta jest skierowana do wszystkich, ale najbardziej do osób mieszkających w okolicach Łodzi.
W dzienniku też podaje adres i sposób dostępu do kamery internetowej pokazującej postęp prac.
Najciekawsze prace będą we środę i w czwartek. W piątek jest planowane betonowanie i w sobotę będzie po robocie. Proszę o kontakt na PRIV to umówimy się i podam wskazówki jak do mnie trafić.

----------


## perm

> Przypominam tym, którzy nie śledzą mojego dziennika, że od poniedziałku Legalett wchodzi do mnie na budowę.
> Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany osobistym zobaczeniem co i jak to zapraszam.
> Oferta jest skierowana do wszystkich, ale najbardziej do osób mieszkających w okolicach Łodzi.
> W dzienniku też podaje adres i sposób dostępu do kamery internetowej pokazującej postęp prac.
> Najciekawsze prace będą we środę i w czwartek. W piątek jest planowane betonowanie i w sobotę będzie po robocie. Proszę o kontakt na PRIV to umówimy się i podam wskazówki jak do mnie trafić.


Ja bym chętnie zobaczył ale gdzie ty masz ten dziennik budowy? Tu na forum jest komunikat: 

```
pdurys does not have a blog yet.
```

----------


## pdurys

> Ja bym chętnie zobaczył ale gdzie ty masz ten dziennik budowy? Tu na forum jest komunikat: 
> 
> ```
> pdurys does not have a blog yet.
> ```


Dziwne - chociaz mam problem z wpisami, bo jak je publikuje to za pierwszym razem dostaje z serwera blad, ale pozniej wszystko widac tak jakby tego bledu nie bylo.

Sprobuj ten link:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?109335

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Sprobuj ten link:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?109335


Nie działa ...

----------


## pdurys

Rzeczywiscie jest z tym jakas kicha. Napisze pozniej do adminow.
Udalo mi sie dojsc do mojego dziennika nastepujaca droga. Klikasz na moim nick-u przy dowolnym wpisie.  Po lewej stronie na dole powinien byc Dziennik Budowy i lista ostatnich wpisow. Jak kliniecie na jednym z nich to Was przeniesie tam gdzie powinno od samego poczatku.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Rzeczywiscie jest z tym jakas kicha. Napisze pozniej do adminow.


Rzeczywiście Pawle jest z tym linkiem do dziennika "kicha". 
_pdurys does not have a blog yet._  - taki komunikat jest za każdym razem stosując wszelkie sposoby.
Teraz to jednak nie jest najważniejsze, bo przecież przed Tobą niezwykła przygoda - wykonanie Legalett.
Niech Wam Niebiosa sprzyjają z pogodą i nie tylko, a ekipa niech spisze się tak jak dwa tygodnie temu koło Jasła. 
Pan Janusz P. w 5 dni zrobił piękne 120 m fundamentu.
Jak zwykle poszło więcej pospółki, ale za to dom jest wyżej położony. Inwestorka bardzo zadowolona, wręcz zachwycona.  :Smile: 
I Tobie życzę tego samego.

----------


## pdurys

Do czasu rozwiazania problemu przez adminow znalazlem tylko jeden sposob na dotarcie do wpisow w moim dzieniku budowy
1. Przejdz do Wyszukiwania zaawansowanego
2. Na liscie Szukaj w Typy wyszukiwania: zaznacz Wpisy w Dziennikach Budowy
3. W polu Przeszukaj Nazwa użytkownika:wpisz pdurys
4. Nacisnij przycisk Szukaj teraz
W ten sposob powinna sie pokazac lista moich wpisow.

Zapraszam wszystkich do podgladania na zywo postepow na mojej budowie. Prosze o wiadomosc na PRIV w celu podania szczegolow logowania. Adres jest podany w jednym z moich wpisow w Dzienniku.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Udało się znaleźć. Swoją drogą ta nowa forma dzienników ZUPEŁNIE do mnie nie przemawia.
Paweł bardzo cię proszę o dane do logowania do twojej kamerki !

----------


## piotr.nowy

*pdurys* dzięki ! Kamerka działa i będę cię śledził z uwagą  :popcorn: i trzymał kciuki.
Tym bardziej , że w przyszłym tygodniu też zaczynam robić płytę . Z tym , że bez legalett.

----------


## QBELEK

pdurys również od jutra będę blisko was - online :]

----------


## Jędruśki

Hello.....to może nawiedźmy Pawła Pana razem i jednocześnie! 
*piotr.nowy* my to się znamy  :wink:  Co u Ciebie słychać? Ciąg dalszy na priv.

----------


## pawgar

No to ja też właśnie podglądam ciebie Pawełku online. 
Kamerka ładnie zbiera. Koparka się uwija. 
To będzie prawdopodobnie najlepszy film o Legalecie  :smile:

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie po dłuższej przerwie. Miło widzieć, że grono legalettowców się powiększa  :smile:  
Durysufka prezentuje się bardzo ciekawie. Działka świetnie zagospodarowana, a kierowcy muszą się wykazać kunsztem i profesjonalizmem ha ha ha.
Gratuluję i oczywiście trzymam kciuki za dalszy ciąg. Pozdrawiam K

----------


## pdurys

Dziękuje za dobre słowo.
Jestem pod wrażeniem w jaki sposób zostały wykonane bruzdy pod rurki miedziane doprowadzające wodę do agregatów oraz peszle z kablami zasilającymi.
Sami zobaczcie.
 
Płynnym ruchem została wycięta zakrzywiona bruzda, w której schowały się bez zbędnych załamań rurki.

----------


## pawgar

Kilka osób pytało mnie na PRV o wypowiedź na temat Legalettu, oraz o jego wadach i zaletach.
Pragnę zaznaczyć, że nie jestem ekspertem a tym bardziej budowlańcem, więc mogę opisać fundament jedynie z punktu widzenia przeciętnego Kowalskiego.

Zajrzyjcie do mojego dziennika, tam przelałem moje myśli na ekran.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...tt-wady-zalety

PS
Pawełku filmiki z budowy Durysufki bardzo mi się podobają.
Coś mi się zdaje, że dzisiaj zaczną kłaść u Ciebie czerwone rurki, nie mogę sobie zatem odpuścić i dzisiaj nawiedzę cię z całą moją familją.

Qrcze, takiego filmu szukałem w sieci rok temu przed moją budową (oczywiście nie znalazłem). 

Mam dziwne nieodparte wrażenie, że najwięcej zdjęć i opisów powstaje wtedy gdy właśnie zakończyłem stawiać Legalett  :smile:

----------


## pdurys

Kolejny dzień i kolejne trudności.
Więcej opisuje w dzienniku.
Tutaj tylko po krótce: BARDZO WAZNE! NIGDY nie zapominajcie, ze wymiar "styropianowego domu" jest o około  2x3 cm mniejszy niz wymiar zewnętrzny ścian domu.

----------


## Jędruśki

A gdzie ten dziennik??!?!?!?!?

----------


## 3City

http://adamkaczmarczyk.pl/galeria/ - tu realizacja mojej plyty. Dziś jestem na etapie wykanczania. Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawgar

> http://adamkaczmarczyk.pl/galeria/ - tu realizacja mojej plyty. Dziś jestem na etapie wykanczania. Pozdrawiam


Adamie 
Na zdjęciach z twojej budowy pierwszy raz zobaczyłem jak wykonany jest Legalett na 1 piętrze.

Napisz proszę więcej szczegółów. Czy strop też, przygotowywał Legalett, jaką strop ma grubość, ile czasu trwały roboty, czy dół jest zintegrowany z górą systemem kanałów, czy są to niezależne obwody. Jakie natrafiłeś na problemy techniczne organizacyjne lub wykonawcze przy wykonywaniu L. 1 piętra. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## 3City

Witam. Strop konstrukcyjny, 15cm wykonałem sam, następnie legalett rozłożył w kilka godzin: styropian 5cm, system grzewczy i siatkę przeciwskurczową - tak przygotowany system zalałem 9cm betonem, która jest posadzką. Dół i góra to dwa niezależne systemy, nie miałem żadnych problemów z Legalettem na piętrze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## qwerty2

O Ludziska 
Czy wy jesteście normalni????

Przebrnąłem przez te 50 stron wypocin o Legalecie, to prawdziwa rzeźnia. :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Jestem również sympatykiem forum Yamaha Dragstar.
Gdyby tam interlokutorzy rozmawiali tak jak tutaj wyobrazam sobie mniej więcej tak:
_-Fajny ten mój motor_
+Yamaha się do niczego nie nadaje
_-jestem zadowolony,_
+napewno producent Ci zaplacił byś tak mówił
_-nie - no co ty_
+juz ja wiem swoje to podła kryptoreklama, dzięki Tobie producent napewno teraz wyleguje się na Hawajach
_-jak się wyleguje to za moje_
+i co ten Twój pseudo motorek nie ma żadnych wad?
_-nie no migacz mi się ostatnio przepalił_
+ha, wiedziałem Yamaha jest do dupy, szwagier kupił sobie walec drogowy -i jest zadowolony
_-trochę wolno_
+ale za to jakie widoki
^i ile to pali ja jeżdżę komarkiem i nie kosztuje mnie to połowy  tego co ta Twoja Yamaha - a jak zasuwaaaaaa
*walec - też mi pomysł, czytałam ostatnio o Teleportacji - to dopiero będzie hit, za rok, góra dwa,
_-ale ja lubie Yamahę, ma takie ładne chromy,_
+taaa akurat, za 50 lat ci chromy zejdą, i co firma się zamknie, właściciel dalej na Hawajach ( a może już na Księżycu) a ty z tej biednej emeryturki nie będziesz mógł sobie pochromować - bo wtedy chrom będzie drogi
_-jak Ci nie pasuje to nie kupuj_
+a czy ja mówie, że mi nie pasuje, na innych forach polecam nawet Yamahę, a tu się czepiam bo lubię
* a mój znajomy sobie skręcił podobny motor - i wyszło mu taniej
_-a ma gwarancje, te wszystkie bajery co mój motor,_
*no nie, ja bym u niego takiego motorka nie kupił, tylko mówię, że zrobił  - ale hałasuje zupełnie jak Yamaha !!!
-ale są ludzie, którzy kupili Yamahę i są zadowoleni
+sami naganiacze z koncernu
-i mało pali
+taa juz uwierzę, chyba żagiel rozkładasz, żeby ci motor tak mało spalił
-mam fakturki ze stacji benzynowej
+wiesz co ja sądzę o takich szemranych fakturach, pewnie jeździsz z wielką baterią słoneczną na plecach i nią napędzasz motor
*kto wogóle tego używa, nasi przodkowie jeździli konno, i co źle było - przerobisz sobie garaż na stajenkę dla siwka i będzie ok.

I TAK PRZEZ 50 DŁUGICH STRON
Powtórzę pytanie: Czy Wy jesteście normalni???
Tytuł jest:
*Legalett - doświadczenia mieszkańców*
nie -  Legalett - nie stać mnie i zal mi d>>ę ściska,
ani    Legalett - gdzie moje tabletki
ani   Legalett - nie mam co robić z wolnym czasem.

Aha to mój pierwszy post - więc wiem, że nie jestem wiarygodny, ale przysięgam, że nie jestem wynajęty przez ten wstrętny legalett.
Musiałem dać tylko upust frustracji - po zmarnowaniu mojego czasu na te banialuki.
Oczywiście były też posty bardzo ciekawe, pouczające i mądre (tu już pozwolę powazelinować : Henok, Mariusz d., MCB, Ela i marek ( świetny dziennik)), szkoda, że tak mało.

Bardzo konkretnie przymierzam się do Legaletu - choć nie wiadomo jeszcze jak z funduszami - obiecuję, że następne posty będą bardziej merytoryczne - choć ten bardzo pasuje do tego podforum.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich
Qwerty2

----------


## pawgar

> szwagier kupił sobie walec drogowy -i jest zadowolony
> _-trochę wolno_
> +ale za to jakie widoki


Rewelacja. Posikałem się ze śmiechu. Rewelacyjne napisane. Dokładnie takie samo wrażenie odniosłem czytając te kilkadziesiąt stron dialogów, monologów i złośliwości.

Też jestem stroną tego zamieszania i posiadaczem Legaletu. Nie mniej dla mnie w dyskusji liczą się argumenty a nie docinki.

Co do pozytywnych osób na forum to ja dopiszę jeszcze Piotra.O.
Popisaliśmy do siebie na PRV, dostałem od niego szalenie pomocne materiały, których nie zalazłem nigdzie indziej.
Dowiedziałem się od niego bardzo rzeczowych informacji.

Zresztą, jak masz wątpliwości albo pytania to pisz tu na forum... Pomożemy, pomożemy.

----------


## Jędruśki

> O Ludziska 
> Czy wy jesteście normalni????
> 
> Przebrnąłem przez te 50 stron wypocin o Legalecie, to prawdziwa rzeźnia.
> 
> Jestem również sympatykiem forum Yamaha Dragstar.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich
> Qwerty2



Uuuuuuu Panie nagrabiłeś sobie....!  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl: 

Niech no tylko wrócą *tomasze* z urlopu  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

Gratuluję przebrnięcia przez cały wątek i podziwiam! Ja miałem tylko 30 stron do połknięcia  :wink:

----------


## perm

Wesoła rodzinka się powiększa. Trzymajcie się za rączki w kólku i śpiewajcie jak to z radością zapłaciliście kupę kasy za trochę betonu, parę plastikowych rurek i byle jaki styropian. Miałem sie nie odzywać ale jak można nie zauwazyć że takie zagrywki są dla idiotów? No chyba że Legalett uważa że ich fundament jest dla idiotów..

----------


## qwerty2

Dzięki perm, za takie serdeczne przyjęcie, 
Tobie też wszystkiego dobrego.
Pozwól, że bardziej nie odpiszę  na Twój miły i ciepły post,
wyznaję zasadę: Nie dyskutuj z głupim - sprowadzi Cię do swojego poziomu i wykończy doświadczeniem. 

A ponieważ sam apeluję o merytoryczność, a nie idiotyczne, nic nie wnoszące wypowiedzi to trochę o sobie. 
Obecnie jestem na etapie załatwienia pozwoleń,  Mój projekt to : http://gotowe-projekty-domow.dom.pl/dk_kamea.htm,
Wersja lekko pomniejszona, bo mi się na działkę nie mieściła ( warunki zabudowy).
Co jeszcze o mojej chałupce: Ściany ytong + 24cm styropianu, na podłodze - jak sie domyślacie rozważam Legalett. :smile: 
Do tego ogrzewanie kominkiem - nie podłączone do L, a jako osobny system. I rekuperator. Chałupka położona na działce - wzorcowo, na PN małe okna wejście, na PD duże okna taras, salon. Budowę mam zamiar zacząć na wiosnę przyszłego roku.

Wysłałem zapytanie zarówno do Legaletu, jak i do Megathermu zapytanie.
Otrzymałem odpowiedź - no i powiem szczerze aż mnie z sandałków wyjęło. 
Co nie oznacza, że zrezygnowałem, jestem po prostu pod dużym wrażeniem.
Na moje oko oferty cenowo są bliźniacze, na korzyść Legaletu przemawia - fakt, że w cenie są już wymienniki ciepła.
Na korzyść M z kolei - dają na spód styropianXPS o grubości 1cm !!! 
Ponieważ nie mam za daleko do siedziby L. - około 100km, umówiłem się na spotkanie i rozmowę.
I jestem pod dużym wrażeniem.
Spotkałem się z Panem Naruckim poświęcił mi prawie 2 godziny czasu , cierpliwie odpowiadał na pytania. 
Wiem, że poleciałem w wazelinę i zaraz się znajdą prześmiewcy - ale ja jestem zadowolony ze spotkania. Bez nachalnej reklamy odpowiadał na moje pytania, wątpliwości. Udzielił kilku fajnych porad związanych z moim projektem.
A z rzeczy ciekawych dla wszystkich.
Jeśli ktoś sobie życzy można zrobić L. ze polistyrenu ekstrudowanego - za dopłatą. I to nie małą.
Można też zrobić tak jak to robią u sąsiadów za Odrą. Ja mam zaprojektowane wstępnie 30 cm styro, mozna dać np 25cm styro + 5XPS wtedy ceny nie są aż tak z kosmosu. 
A jakie są koszty wykonania metodą tradycyjną? Poczytałem w tym artykule: http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...866/Itemid,34/ i też mi wyszło całkiem sporo, choć na pewno nie tyle co za płytę.

----------


## perm

> Dzięki perm, za takie serdeczne przyjęcie, 
> Tobie też wszystkiego dobrego.
> Pozwól, że bardziej nie odpiszę na Twój miły i ciepły post,
> wyznaję zasadę: Nie dyskutuj z głupim - sprowadzi Cię do swojego poziomu i wykończy doświadczeniem.


Jakiego mamy miłego nowego kolegę. Już wiesz kto na tym forum jest głupi? 
Jedyne co cię interesuje to fundament legalett? Twój dom nie będzie miał projektu, przyłączy, ścian, dachu, garażu, ogrodu, piesków, ogrzewania, tynków, ocieplenia i tych wszystkich niepotrzebnych  :smile:  rzeczy. To wszystko nie ważne bo BĘDZIESZ MIAŁ LEGALETT!!! Bardzo jesteś wiarygodny! Teraz opisz jak to się wahałeś, wybierałeś między różnymi opcjami i a w końcu zdecydowałeś się na jedynie słuszne rozwiązanie i z radością zapłaciłeś kupę kasy bo jak to już ktoś tu napisał "nie stać mnie by legalettu nie mieć". Nie interesuje cię oczywiście że to samo co legalett oferuje możesz mieć dużo taniej? Czekamy na relację z radosnej realizacji. Tylko nie zapomnij by było to wiarygodne, jakies drobne niedogodności, czy niedociagnięcia ale broń Boże nic poważnego! No i nie popełnij tego błędu co jeden z waszej radosnej rodzinki - PiotrO. Nie pisz o twardniejącym styropianie czy o małych przekrojach rurek powietrznych!!! Ty masz stworzyć ogólne wrażenie o cudownym wyrobie! Myśleć tam w legalett, myśleć!

----------


## qwerty2

Ok zrywam Tshirt - pluj, pluj lekarz zalecił mi nacierać się jadem ze żmiji.
I idź do lekarza po lekarstwo - na nogi.

Nasze radosne przekomarzanie raczej nic nie wniesie - także o ile pozwolisz *nie będę się odzywał - nie mam za wiele do powiedzenia*, ty zresztą też. Jeśli będę budował z L. na wiosnę  - dam znać na forum.  Budowa koło Wejherowa.
I proszę innych - o *posty na temat*. Tu nie kącik poetycki.  Wiara we własny geniusz i nieomylność - to moim zdaniem za mało. Trzeba mieć coś do powiedzenia, nie wiem ile osób pracuje w L. wydaje mi się, ze kilka. Według spiskowej teorii dziejów - wszystkie siedzą na tym forum i to jako kilka różnych osobowości - i piszą, piszą, piszą - tylko po to by omamić naiwnych. A później jeszcze ci naiwni  są z tego zadowoleni. CZAD !!!
Drogo - no pewnie, ze drogo. Jak cholera drogo. Dlatego, że nie mam takich pieniędzy. I o to chodzi - jak Cię nie stać - nie kupuj. Nie każdy musi mieć mercedesa - komarkiem też się dojedzie na miejsce. Czy to tak trudno zrozumieć? 
Już milczę.

----------


## perm

Dobre porównanie z tym mercedesem tylko nijak nie pasuje do fundamentu płytowego legalett. 
Jak juz używać porównań to jest to taka skoda w cenie mercedesa. Są oczywiście tacy którzy daja sobie wmówić ze za dostawę pod dom, uśmiechnietą panią i czerwoną wstążeczkę z kokardką dookoła samochodu oraz całą otoczkę pseudo-merytoryczną udowadniającą że skoda to taki sam samochód jak mercedes warto dopłacić. Jak ktoś jest leniwy i ma za dużo pieniędzy to pewnie kupi.
To jedna kwestia. Można dyskutować o tym czy to ma sens czy nie ale każdy musi odpowiedzieć sobie sam czy np nie przeszkadza mu osiadający styropian pod domem i przede wszystkim czy warto wydać te dodatkowe nie małe w końcu pieniądze. Można w końcu miec to samo sporo taniej ale jeszcze raz to kwestia indywidualna.
To co budzi zdecydowany sprzeciw nie tylko mój to nachalne wmawianie przez firmę legalett że jest to rozwiązanie porównywalne cenowo z innymi. Jaja sobie robicie z klientów, ilu z nich przez to straciliście? Pomyślał tam ktos zanim przysłał tu kolejnego qwerty?

----------


## tomek131

Pocieszające jest to,że coraz więcej ludzi potrafi chyba rozpoznać te kretyńskie zabiegi marketingowe ludzi z paroma postami ,nagle dzienniczek -jak ktoś napisał koniecznie delikatne niedociągnięcia żeby realnie wyglądało (absolutnie oczywiście nic poważnego)Fotorelacje ,łopaty aż pękają w ferworze pracy itp.Legalett i Praefa chyba w tym przodują.A chodzi o to by sprzedać wynalazki za potężną kasę naiwniakom ,którzy nie mają pojęcia o budowie i są gotowi zapłacić za pozornie lekko łatwo i przyjemnie dużą kasę.DO tego dochodzi przekonywanie ,że Legalett to najlepszy system grzewczy a praefa najlepsza ściana bo- i tu tyyyle argumentów (dla nie fachowców to wygląda-no faktycznie super,bierzemy)i naiwniacy zawsze się znajdą.
Pytanie do ostatniego entuzjasty - może on rozszyfruje dlaczego Legalett pisze ,że ten system nadaje się do pompy ciepła ,gdy rzezczywistość temu w oczywisty sposób przeczy - temp zasilania i wszystkie związane z nią konsekwencje?

----------


## tomek131

Z zupelnie innego forum.

http://www.drewnozamiastbenzyny.pl/f...lett-vt795.htm

----------


## pawgar

> Do tego ogrzewanie kominkiem - nie podłączone do L, a jako osobny system.


qwerty rozważ jeszcze jedną możliwość. 

Spójrz na dom perspektywiczne.
Pomyśl, że może za 5, 10 albo 20 lat będziesz chciał coś zmienić w domu lub stwierdzisz, a może faktycznie mogłem założyć KWC.
Ja również rozmawiałem z p. Naruckim o kominkowym wymienniku ale w kontekście możliwości uruchomienia ogrzewania w tym roku ale bez KWC.
KWC chcę uruchomić dopiero w przyszłym roku jak mi zdun zbuduje porządny kominek.
Dostałem odpowiedź, że nie ma problemu. Nie trzeba od razu zakładać kominkowego wymiennika, można to zrobić w późniejszym terminie lub nawet za rok, dwa.


Dlaczego o tym piszę?

 Zastanów się aby na etapie fundamentu zaprojektować rozwiązanie najbardziej uniwersalne i dające jak największą elastyczność i możliwość późniejszej rozbudowy i adaptacji. Sugeruję abyś zastanowił się czy nie zlecić zaprojektowania jedynie wyjść do KWC ale abyś go nie podłączał. 

Jak kiedyś po latach najdzie Cię taka możliwość to masz otwartą drogę.

Pomyśl, że KWC to tak naprawdę kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepła po domu ale bez sadzy, bez prądów konwekcyjnych, bez konieczności malowania mieszkania co dwa lata i bez wysuszania powierza. Problemy występują przy tradycyjnym DGP.



Przy niepodłączonym KWC będziesz miał takie małe typki wystające z fundamentu.
Czyli zostawiasz wyjścia (łączysz jedynie wejścia z powrotami aby zapewnić obieg powietrza).


EXPERYMENT

Co do perm, to szanuję twoją zdanie do negatywnego wypowiadania się o tej skodzie w cenie mercedesa zwanego płytowy fundament grzewczy, niemniej porozmawiajmy o szczegółach i o konkretach.

Zgadzasz się na mały eksperyment?

Przedstaw mi przynajmniej dwie oferty alternatywnej możliwości postawienia fundamentu uwzględniając poniższe wymagania:
-aby była to płyta fundamentowa (a nie tradycyjny fundament)
-aby miała zintegrowane ogrzewanie podłogowe (na prąd, wodę czy cokolwiek sobie życzysz)
-nie chcę żadnych pieców na ekogroszek, węgiel czy peklety. Chcę aby cała machineria grzewcza znajdowała się pod podłogą alternatywnie aby nie zajmowała więcej jak 50x50 cm w jednym z pomieszczeń technicznych.
-bez kaloryferów w pokojach
-aby było absolutnie bezobsługowe z możliwością sterowania temperatury niezależnie w pokojach.
-gwarancja dajmy na to choćby 5 lat.
-aby była zasilana prądem - nie mam innego medium 
-aby miała zapewnioną akumulacyjność - tak abym mógł grzać prądem w nocnej taryfie.


Innych wymagań nie mam!!!

NIE WYMAGAM
-zintegrowania z kominkiem (traktuję go w charakterze bajeru) - choć fajny ten bajer
-nie wymagam wieczystej gwarancji 
-nie wymagam ogrzewania czynnikiem roboczym jakim jest  powietrze.

Jestem otwarty. Przedstaw mi proszę oferty abyśmy mogli porozmawiać o szczegółach.

----------


## tomek131

A co zrobić na etapie fundamentu ,żeby  za rok, dwa ,trzy czy pieć jeśli okaże się ,że pompy ciepła stały się tanie i powszechne oraz tak zaawansowane technicznie ,że grzanie nimi wychodzi zdecydowanie najtaniej żeby móc taką pompę podpiąć

----------


## pdurys

U mnie wystarczy zmienic zrodlo ciepla z pieca gazowego na PC - czyli jak dobrze sie teraz przygotuje, to tylko dokrecic dwie rurki i otworzyc / zamkna zawory na rozdzielaczu.
A jak ktos ma grzanie pradem, to tez nie jest to problem.
Widzialem u pawgara (wiec nie wiem czy to jest standard), ze wykonawca na wszelki wypadek poprowadzil do kazdej jednostki miedziane rurki do pompowania plynu grzewczego (woda, glikol) oraz kable sterujace zaworami.
Oczywiscie kosztem oprocz PC bedzie wymiana jednostek, ale m niemam, ze koszt nie bedzie wielki zwlaszcza, ze Legalett moze odkupic stare jednostki - pewnie za grosze - na czesci.
Inna sprawa, nie zapomnij o doprowadzeniu powietrza przez fundament do kominka.
Jesli masz lub planujesz wentylacje mechaniczna, to w ten sposob kupujac wklad kominkowy z zamknieta komora spalania nie wplywasz na bilans powietrza w domu.

@tomek131 -  czy bylbys laskaw ustosunkowac sie do mojej wiadomosci, ktora Ci poslalem na PRIV? Moze byc tutaj, moze byc bezposrednio - jak chcesz.
Dziekuje

----------


## tomek131

Mnie chodziło o to jak użytkować pompę ciepła jeśli temperatury zasilania w Legalett są dla pompy za wysokie.Będzie niski COP,pompa będzie napierdzielać non-stop aż pewnie padnie.A bezwladność i tak bardzo duża zrobi się potężna.

----------


## tomek131

Pdurys o który mój post chodziło?Możesz na priv ,żeby tu nie zaśmiecać , jak chcesz.Jak pisałeś o jakiś łamaniach łopat w ferowrze pracy i cudownych zdolnościach ekipy lub takie tam to pewnie do ciebie piłem

----------


## HenoK

> U mnie wystarczy zmienic zrodlo ciepla z pieca gazowego na PC - czyli jak dobrze sie teraz przygotuje, to tylko dokrecic dwie rurki i otworzyc / zamkna zawory na rozdzielaczu.
> A jak ktos ma grzanie pradem, to tez nie jest to problem.
> Widzialem u pawgara (wiec nie wiem czy to jest standard), ze wykonawca na wszelki wypadek poprowadzil do kazdej jednostki miedziane rurki do pompowania plynu grzewczego (woda, glikol) oraz kable sterujace zaworami.
> Oczywiscie kosztem oprocz PC bedzie wymiana jednostek, ale m niemam, ze koszt nie bedzie wielki zwlaszcza, ze Legalett moze odkupic stare jednostki - pewnie za grosze - na czesci.


Nie jest to tak proste jak opisujesz. Oczywiście można podłączyć pompę ciepła praktycznie do każdej instalacji grzewczej, ale w niektórych wypadkach pod względem ekonomicznym będzie to porażka. Instalacja pompy ciepła ma sens wtedy, gdy niskie koszty eksploatacji (np. w porównywaniu z ogrzewaniem kotłem gazowym) rekompensują stosunkowo wysoki koszt inwestycyjny. Aby taki efekt uzyskać instalacja grzewcza musi być niskotemperaturowa. Instalacja grzewcza powietrznego Legalettu do takich nie należy.

----------


## pdurys

@tomek131
Zaraz, zaraz. Pytales sie o to czy sie da za kilka lat a nie teraz.
Po drugie, piszez co bylo gdyby PC byly tansze, to znaczy tez, ze bedziesz tez mogl kupic "wieksza niz nominalne zapotrzebowanie" i pompowac cieplo do zbiornika buforowego, wiec PC nie bedzie pracowac caly czas na full.
A jesli chodzi o temperatury to masz racje, ze jest na granicy ale caly czas po tej wlasciwej stronie.

----------


## pdurys

@HenoK
Ale przeciez tomek131 sie pytal: 


> za rok, dwa ,trzy czy pieć jeśli okaże się ,że pompy ciepła stały się tanie i powszechne oraz tak zaawansowane technicznie ,że grzanie nimi wychodzi zdecydowanie najtaniej


To chyba w takim razie nie ma znaczenia co napisales.

----------


## HenoK

> To chyba w takim razie nie ma znaczenia co napisales.


Podstawy fizyczne działania pompy ciepła się nie zmieni. Jeżeli nie bedzie to ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe, to siłą rzeczy będzie ono drogie.

----------


## pawgar

> A co zrobić na etapie fundamentu ,żeby  za rok, dwa ,trzy czy pieć jeśli okaże się ,że pompy ciepła stały się tanie i powszechne oraz tak zaawansowane technicznie ,że grzanie nimi wychodzi zdecydowanie najtaniej żeby móc taką pompę podpiąć


Pytanie zasadnicze należy postawić inne:

Jak będzie się rozwijać technologia za 5,10 czy 20 lat?
Czy jesteśmy w stanie to przewidzieć?. Czy 20 lat temu marzyło się komuś  aby mieć komputer, komórkę, internet w domu. 
Czy 20 lat temu ktoś myślał o solarach, pompie ciepła lub nawet o kotle na ekogroszek z podajnikiem i automatyką?
Nie wiemy jak będzie rozwijać się technologia i nie wiemy jakie będą za 10, 20 lat będą źródła ciepła.

Może PC będą się rozwijać, a może PC umrą śmiercią naturalną wyparte przez inne wydajniejsze technologie.
Tak jak 126p (samochód który był marzeniem milionów 20 lat temu) obecnie wyparty jest przez inne nowsze, lepsze, bezpieczniejsze auta.

Dlatego moim zdaniem ważne jest czy w instalacji legaletu istnieje możliwość w przyszłości podłączenia innego źródła ciepła (na gorącą wodę).

A co do Legaletu to tak jak pisał pdurys. Obecnie będę ogrzewał się prądem i do skrzynek zatopionych w fundamencie włożona będzie nagrzewnica elektryczna z grzałkami elektrycznymi. 

Po kilku latach jak zdecyduję się na PC, założą mi gaz lub życie znjadzie inne tańsze źródło zasilania wtedy ze skrzynek w podłodze wyjmuje się nagrzewnicę elektryczną i w to miejsce włożę nagrzewnicę wodną podłączoną rurami z wodą z PC czy innym wynalazkiem.. 

Instalacja w fundamencie jest już przewidziana do takiej zmiany i miedziane rurki są już wyprowadzone koło skrzynek w fundamencie.
Zaznaczyłem to na zdjęciach.






Dodam, że w chwili obecnej tych wyprowadzonych rurek nie będę do niczego wykorzystywał i używał.
Ot takie typki w rogu pomieszczenia gospodarczego. 
Od strony estetycznej ...do bani, denerwują tylko moją żonę zmniejszając ustawność i funkcjionalność pomieszczenia gospodarczego  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

> @tomek131
> Zaraz, zaraz. Pytales sie o to czy sie da za kilka lat a nie teraz.
> Po drugie, piszez co bylo gdyby PC byly tansze, to znaczy tez, ze bedziesz tez mogl kupic "wieksza niz nominalne zapotrzebowanie" i pompowac cieplo do zbiornika buforowego, wiec PC nie bedzie pracowac caly czas na full.
> A jesli chodzi o temperatury to masz racje, ze jest na granicy ale caly czas po tej wlasciwej stronie.


Współpraca PCi z buforem w układzie monowalentnym jest całkowicie pozbawiona sensu ekonomicznego.
O COP nie wspominając.
Dokładnie kolejnych klocków do podstawowego systemu grzewczego tylko go podraża wcale nie zwiększając jego efektywności ekonomicznej.

----------


## qwerty2

PAWGAR - do KWC - mnie przekonałeś - jeśli wdepnę w L. - będę chciał mieć odejścia, a z samym wymiennikiem się zobaczy. Dziękuję.

tomek - pytasz o PC, kolejne pytanie po którym muszę udowadniać, że nie jestem wielbłądem. Odpowiadam - gila mnie PC, nie wiem o czym do mnie mówisz  :smile: 
Będę mial podłączony gaz,  
Uprzedzając posty wiem, że instalacja gazowa jest droższa, i koszt instalacji nie zwróci się w rozsądnym, mierzalnym terminie. Chcę gaz - ze względu na komfort korzystania. mam już na oku niedrogi piecyk kondensacyjny i rekuperacje tego samego producenta. Podałbym nazwę - ale producent jeszcze mi nic nie zaplacił za kryptoreklamę  :wink: 
*Uwaga do montujących L na gaz: podobno nie wszystkie piece dobrze sobie radzą z L. - wiąże sie to z małymi przepływami, małą ilością wody w systemie itd.*

A fajne w L jest to, że można sobie wymieniać grzanie, jest tak zrobiony, że tanim kosztem ( w zasadzie chyba koszt wymienników?). I jeśli coś gdzieś kiedyś ktoś wynajdzie ciepło przez pocieranie, napęd magnetohydrodynamiczny, czy inny blue power - to wyjmuje moje wymienniki gazowe - na elektryczne - i jazda.

----------


## tomek131

A mnie PC nie gila.Ponadto piszą ,że L jak najbardziej do PC się nadaje,a się nie nadaje.PC niedroga byłaby bardzo dobrą alternatywą dla gazu (muszę ciągnąć ze 60m)a tak kupa.A zorientowałem się po długim czasie interesowania się tematem ,że Legalett z pompą ciepła nie pójdzie tzn ekonomicznie nie pójdzie.Jako laik budowlany trochę mi to niestety zajęło,ale cóż lepiej póżno niż wcale,a łeb sobie daje uciąć ,że mniej dociekliwi laicy nie mają o tym pojęcia,bo Legalett chwali się ,że się da i jest super.A tu nawet z piecykiem na gaz jest kłopot-parę razy było o tym już.
Czytając te kilka postów wymiany opinii na temat Legalett na innym ,wklejonym wyżej, zupełnie przypadkowym forum ,trzeba by rzeczywiście jeszcze sprawdzić ,czy w Szwecji ,Dani czy gdzie tam nie jest ten Legalett najtańszym rozwiązaniem dla biedaków a u nas sprzedawanym jako zaawansowany technologicznie system za grubą kasę.Bo wcale bym się nie zdziwił

----------


## perm

> ...
> EXPERYMENT
> 
> Co do perm, to szanuję twoją zdanie do negatywnego wypowiadania się o tej skodzie w cenie mercedesa zwanego płytowy fundament grzewczy, niemniej porozmawiajmy o szczegółach i o konkretach.
> 
> Zgadzasz się na mały eksperyment?
> 
> Przedstaw mi przynajmniej dwie oferty alternatywnej możliwości postawienia fundamentu uwzględniając poniższe wymagania:
> -aby była to płyta fundamentowa (a nie tradycyjny fundament)
> ...


Nie ma co wyważać otwartych drzwi. Zacytuję coś:
"...
Tradycyjną płytę fundamentową wyceniono mi na 30 000zł brutto
Za Legalett zapłaciłem (w tym geodeta, pospółka...) 70 000zł brutto..."

Poznajesz? 
30 tyś. Do tego system ogrzewania. Są dwie opcje by było podobnie jak w Legalett.
Pierwsza to elektryczne kable grzewcze. Ich koszt dla 130 m domu to ok 5 tyś, plus położenie w płycie za no nie wiem 1 tyś?
Druga to rurki wodne w płycie plus kocioł elektryczny. Kocioł to jakieś 6 tyś, rurki ok 3 tyś. Robocizna niech będzie ze 2 tyś.
Oba systemy są wystarczająco niezawodne i całkowicie sterowalne. Ten drugi ma jeszcze tę zaletę że mozna do niego podłączyć dowolne źródło ciepła również niskotemperaturowe jak PCi.

Płyta fundamentowa nie jest jakąś skomplikowaną konstrukcją. Jak już pisaliśmy zamawiając ją w legalett ma się bardzo dużą pewność że wszystko zostanie wykonane prawidłowo i na czas ale za jaką cenę i co dostajesz w zamian? Beton, zbrojenie, zwykły styro, rurki z PVC i chyba najdroższy w tym wszystkim agregat lub dwa. Czym to się różni od tego fundamentu za 30 tyś plus ogrzewanie? Gwarancją? Na co ta gwarancja? Na styro nie bo wiadomo już że siada. No to na co?

----------


## pawgar

> Pierwsza to elektryczne kable grzewcze. Ich koszt dla 130 m domu to ok 5 tyś, plus położenie w płycie za no nie wiem 1 tyś?
> Druga to rurki wodne w płycie plus kocioł elektryczny. Kocioł to jakieś 6 tyś, rurki ok 3 tyś. Robocizna niech będzie ze 2 tyś.


perm, 
Rozmawiajmy o konkretach i o faktach.
Podpieraj się faktami i zrób proszę jak cię prosiłem. Nie chcę twoich szacunkowych wyliczeń kosztów ogrzewania tylko rzeczywistych danych. Dalej czekam i proszę przedstaw mi 2 oferty firm spełniających  moje skromne wymagania.

Podajesz, że podłogówkę wodną założysz za 11 tys. Jeszcze ktoś pomyśli, że masz rację. Jak weźmiesz ofertę firm to się okaże (tak jak u moich znajomych),  że podłogówka 
kosztuje 30 tys zł a nie 11 tys. A wtedy twoja płyta bez L. wyjdzie 60 tys.

Opierajmy się na faktach. O to proszę. 

Co do podłogówki wodnej czy kabli elektrycznych to taka podłogówka nie trzyma akumulacyjności (a to było jedno z moich wymagań)
"-aby miała zapewnioną akumulacyjność - tak abym mógł grzać prądem w nocnej taryfie."

Dalej czekam i pozdrawiam

----------


## perm

Opieram się na faktach, to sa oferty jakie dostałem na dom parterowy 150 m2 (trochę więcej niż napisałem ale miałem budować wiekszy dom  :smile:  ). Jedną robiła firma Eltom czy jakos tak (jest w internecie) drugą szczecińska firma "grzejnictwo i coś tam". Piszę "około" bo to oferty sprzed 8 miesięcy poza tym distałem ofertę na całość z montażem i nie wiem ile w tym robocizny a ile materiałów, 

Nie bardzo rozumiem o co chodzi ci z tą akumulacyjnością? Plastikowe rurki Legalett są akumulacyjne??? Każda płyta fundamentowa to akumulator ciepła identyczny praktycznie przy takiej samej wielkości i grubości. Legalett nie jest tu jakimś wyjątkiem.
Jakoś nie bardzo rozumiem skąd u ciebie te 30 tyś? Może niech znajomi powiedzą co ich tyle kosztowało?

No i jeszcze jakoś nie zauwazyłeś elektrycznych kabli grzewczych, najbardziej racjonalnego sposobu ogrzewania podłogi elektrycznością. Rozumiem że różnica w cenie fundamentu 30 tyś na niekorzyść Legalettu to dla ciebie za dużo? Tak naprawdę dla każdego liczącego sie zpieniędzmi inwetora też jest to kwota nie do zaakceptowania. Dobrze widać że Legalettowi opłaca się promocja choćby tu bo już jeden klient daje im całkiem pokaźny zysk.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Tak sobie od czasu do czasu czytam i milczę, bo nie ma potrzeby mojego pisania. Wystarczą konkretne i bardzo ciekawe doświadczenia Pawłów (Pawgar i Pdurys), 3City, Qwerty2...
Pojawił się jednak znów temat PC i L, który jak mantra przywołuje tu kolejny raz zabierając miejsce i wypaczając fakty  tomek131. 
Ostatnio było na ten temat najwięcej w maju 2010 r. (strony  46-47, 13-14 maja).
Wtedy Henryk odniósł się m.in. obszernie do pytań Tomka i doświadczeń mieszkańców konkretnego domu z pompą ciepła opisanych przez użytkownika Piranie pisząc:
_Wyniki dla tego domu są rzeczywiście rewelacyjne. Zużycie energii poniżej 50kWh/m2 rocznie można uznać za bardzo dobry wynik.
(...) Jeżeli masz już wykonane ogrzewanie powietrzne w systemie Legalett, to rozwiązanie takie jak opisał Piranie  jest poprawne, ale gorsze pod względem ekonomicznym (wyższe koszty eksploatacji) od rozwiązania, o którym pisałem. Tym niemniej koszty eksploatacji po zastosowaniu pompy ciepła (w porównaniu z ogrzewaniem tylko energią elektryczną) spadną min. 2-krotnie (dla pompy ciepła powietrze-woda), a nawet 3-krotnie dla pompy ciepła z bezpośrednim parowaniem._
Proponuję więc zajrzeć tam, a nie kolejny raz odpowiadać na trollowanie Tomka i zajmować tym miejsce.
PS Dom Piranie z Legalett i pompą ciepła można w Łańcucie obejrzeć, porozmawiać z mieszkańcami lub zadzwonić do nich.

----------


## perm

> Witam
> Tak sobie od czasu do czasu czytam i milczę, bo nie ma potrzeby mojego pisania. Wystarczą konkretne i bardzo ciekawe doświadczenia Pawłów (Pawgar i Pdurys), 3City, Qwerty2...
> Pojawił się jednak znów temat PC i L, który jak mantra przywołuje tu kolejny raz zabierając miejsce i wypaczając fakty tomek131. 
> Ostatnio było na ten temat najwięcej w maju 2010 r. (strony 46-47, 13-14 maja).
> Wtedy Henryk odniósł się m.in. obszernie do pytań Tomka i doświadczeń mieszkańców konkretnego domu z pompą ciepła opisanych przez użytkownika Piranie pisząc:
> _Wyniki dla tego domu są rzeczywiście rewelacyjne. Zużycie energii poniżej 50kWh/m2 rocznie można uznać za bardzo dobry wynik._
> _(...) Jeżeli masz już wykonane ogrzewanie powietrzne w systemie Legalett, to rozwiązanie takie jak opisał Piranie jest poprawne, ale gorsze pod względem ekonomicznym (wyższe koszty eksploatacji) od rozwiązania, o którym pisałem. Tym niemniej koszty eksploatacji po zastosowaniu pompy ciepła (w porównaniu z ogrzewaniem tylko energią elektryczną) spadną min. 2-krotnie (dla pompy ciepła powietrze-woda), a nawet 3-krotnie dla pompy ciepła z bezpośrednim parowaniem._
> Proponuję więc zajrzeć tam, a nie kolejny raz odpowiadać na trollowanie Tomka i zajmować tym miejsce.
> PS Dom Piranie z Legalett i pompą ciepła można w Łańcucie obejrzeć, porozmawiać z mieszkańcami lub zadzwonić do nich.


Może zamiast zajmować się pierdołami napisz co z tym osiadającym styropianem pod płytą legalett? To chyba ważniejsze dla potencjalnych klientów?

----------


## tomek131

Wiesz co PiotrzeO,ja chyba głownie przez Ciebie nie zdecyduje się na zrobienie Legalettu,a gdybym chciał napisać co o Tobie myślę z pewnością podałbyś mnie do sądu,zresztą nie wiem czy byłbym w stanie znależść dostatecznie obrazliwe słowa.
Twoje manipulacje ( w tym wypadku postami HenoKa)są tak wk.....,że aż nie chce mi się pisać.Pozostałych zainteresowanych podłaczeniem L +PC proszę o przeczytanie STRONY 46 OD POCZĄTKU i znalezienie postów HenoK.
HenoK jest bardzo delikatny (pewnie, też mnie nie specjalnie lubi ,bo ja zwykłem mówić wprost co sądzę o waszym kretyńskim marketingu).HenoK absolutnie dyplomatycznie napisał ,że zużycia w tym jednym przykładzie domu z L+PC są rewelacyjne , ja napisałem ,że to kolejna ściema-post o super wspólpracy L z PC ,który wyskoczył od gościa z jednym czy dwoma postami zaraz po tym jak poddawano w wątpliwość współpracę L+PC w tym i innym wątku.Po czym gość się nie pojawia.Ot akurat przeczytał ,że L może nie współpracować w ekonomiczny sposób z PC a on nagle znalazł się z domem o takim połaczeniu i napisał ,że jest super.
Taka różnica miedzy mną a Henokiem.On napisze ,jak powiedziałem o rewelacyjnym zużyciu w przykładowym domu, ja napiszę wprost co myślę.
To co napisałeś sprawia wrażenie ,iż HenoK uznaje wspólpracę L na powietrze+PC za rewelacyjny układ.A pisał wyrażnie ,że nie jest to dobry układ ze względu na temperaturę zasilania.Na szczęscie PiotrzeO na prawa fizyki wasz marketing wplywu nie ma i większość wyciągnie właściwe wnioski.
L +Praefa mają chyba tych samych ludzi od marketingu
Bez odbioru.

----------


## pdurys

@tomek131
Czy mozesz wreszcie odpowiedziec na wiadomoc, ktora Ci wyslalem na PRIV kilka dni temu?

----------


## tomek131

pdurys-pomylileś mnie z kimś.Nie jestem konstruktorem.W ogóle nikim z branży budowlanej

----------


## Jędruśki

> pdurys-pomylileś mnie z kimś.Nie jestem konstruktorem.W ogóle nikim z branży budowlanej



I tu mamy całą prawdę!

Do tego doszła jeszcze jedna prawda. Na złość Piotrowi O, tomek131 odmrozi sobie uszy i nie założy L  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:

----------


## pawgar

Tomku, Perm
Fundament L to produkt. Zwykły produkt handlowy. I należy go w tych kategoriach postrzegać.

Jest to taki sam produkt handlowy jak klimatyzacja, centralne ogrzewanie, system inteligentnego budynku, szambo.

Powtarzam jeszcze raz. Jest to zwykły produkt. A jak każdy produkt ma swoje wady i zalety.
Tak samo jak wady ma klimatyzacja, centralne ogrzewanie, system inteligentnego budynku czy szambo.

Jest też coś takiego jak wolny wybór konsumencki.
W przypadku gdy mi produkt nie pasuje, nie jestem na niego zdecydowany nie muszę go kupować.

Gdy uważam że plastikowe okna są złe bo wolę drewniane to ich nie kupuję.
Gdy uważam, że szambo i związane z nim koszty mi nie pasują, kupuję co innego (np: oczyszczalnię ścieków).
W przypadku gdy nie pasuje mi blachodachówka to kupuję dachówkę ceramiczną.
To samo odnosi się do FUNDAMENTU LEGALETT.

W przypadku gdy mi on nie pasuje, kupuje coś innego. Szukam innych rozwiązań.

Wypowiedzi Tomka i Perm uważam za wypowiedzi osób, które wchodzą na forum producenta drewnianych okien i narzekają jakie to są beznadziejne okna,
bo producent tego nie podaje ale drewno jak to drewno na pewno osiądzie, lub co najmniej szybko się wypaczy i pojawią się szpary, no i pewnie nie są takie szczelne (energoszczędne) jak podaje producent i obawiają się, że masę energii będzie przez nie uciekać. Co prawda producent daje 30 letnią gwarancję i ma 100% zadowolonych klientów a w zasadzie nikt inny na rynku tego nie daje ale i tak mają obiekcje.
Ludzie pewnie są omamieni marketingiem i nie zdają sobie sprawy, że te okna pewnie toksycznymi farbami są malowane i na zdrowiu na starość podupadną.

Ale tak po cichu, to na dobra sprawę, nawet fajne te okienka, w zasadzie to nie są najgorsze i w zasadzie gdyby cena była o połowę niższa to zdecydowałbym się na nie.

A tak bujam się po forach, zastanawiam się, może sam ze szwagrem zrobię takie okna. Nie znam się na budownictwie i może nie będą miały 30 lat gwarancji ale będą kosztowały o połowę taniej.

Chłopy, ja za chwilę będę miał dom wybudowany a wy zatrzymaliście się na fundamentach. I ile jeszcze rok, dwa trzy  będziecie się bujać z decyzją?
Jesteście chłopcami w spodenkach czy dorosłymi ludźmi.

Argumenty znacie, wady zalety znacie. Macie jaja?
Albo coś mi odpowiada i to kupuję albo coś mi nie odpowiada i tego nie kupuję, szukam innego wyjścia.

Bo w chwili obecnie mamy do czynienia z sytuacją w której produkt mi odpowiada ale nie odpowiada mi cena i nie szukam innego rozwiązania  :smile: 

PERM
Nie podniosłeś rękawicy. Nie podałeś mi ofert dwóch firm spełniających moje wymagania dotyczące Experymentu.
Prosiłem o podanie firm, które wykonają podłogówkę z akumulacyjnością, tak aby po wyłączeniu ogrzewania dom nie wychładzał się.
Znane mi wodne podłogówki -nie oferują tego. Dalej czekam.




> Jakoś nie bardzo rozumiem skąd u ciebie te 30 tyś? Może niech znajomi powiedzą co ich tyle kosztowało?
> 
> No  i jeszcze jakoś nie zauwazyłeś elektrycznych kabli grzewczych,  najbardziej racjonalnego sposobu ogrzewania podłogi elektrycznością.


Co do kosztów u znajomych to podłogówka wodna miał kosztować 15 tys zł zaś, piec z automatyką drugie 15 tys.
daje to kwotę 30 tys zł.
Niemniej w moim experymencie wymagałem aby nie było pieca zajmującego powierzchnię użytkową w domu.

Co do kabli elektrycznych grzewczych (także nie zapewniajacych akumulacyjności) to w zasadzie dla ciebie same zalety.

Więc nad czym się zastanawiasz? Super gratuluję, znalazłeś dla siebie rozwiązanie które najbardziej ci odpowiada. Jest ok. Buduj.
Dla mnie takie ogrzewanie odpada (smog elektromagnetyczny, możliwość porażenia prądem, duże problemy w przypadku awarii kabla- trzeba pruć całe podłogi) ale jak dla ciebie jest ok i akceptujesz jego wady to nie widzę przeszkód abyś założył sobie. Zakładaj je.

TOMKU131
Pisałem abyś jeżeli masz wątpliwości z PC, porozmawiał z Legaletem.
Proszę podziel się opinią co ci powiedzieli w Legalecie.
Bo zakładam, że jeżeli masz wątpliwości dotyczące produktu to zadzwoniłeś do producenta i poprosiłeś o wizytę referencyjną do kogoś kto ma od paru lat taką pompę?
Chyba że się mylę i tylko wypowiadasz się na forum nie szukając rozwiazania?

----------


## perm

Twoja odpowiedź świadczy że albo kompletnie nie znasz się na tym co sobie zamówiłeś albo pomijasz fakty które są dla ciebie niewygodne. Domagasz się oferty na ogrzewanie prądem z akumulacją bo taką (w domyśle) ma legalett. Napisałem ci ze dostałem dwie takie oferty, podałem ci kwotę. Czego tam nie zrozumiałeś? Jeszcze raz to napiszę: akumulacyjność jest cechą nieodłączną płyty fundamentowej. Praktycznie KAŻDEJ nieodizolowanej od pomieszczeń i to niezależnie od rodzaju ogrzewania. Z tego co piszesz wynika że Legalett oferuje ogrzewanie w którym akumulacja jest cechą rurek powietrznych i nagrzewnicy powietrza. Przecież to bzdura! Aż głupio mi to pisać, ty naprawde tego nie rozumiesz? Pomału zrozumiałe sie staje czemu zapłaciłeś dużo drożej za to co mogło być dużo tańsze. Niewiedza kosztuje. Chcesz bym podawał ci szczegóły ale sam tego nie robisz. Ciekaw jestem który elektryczny kocioł CO kosztuje 15 tyś. Ciekaw jestem ile metrów rurek z położeniem mozna mieć za 15 tyś. Droższa rurka niech będzie 4 zł/mb. Za 8 tyś masz jej 2 km. Niezły ten dom znajomych. Wygląda na to że albo rozpaczliwie szukasz usprawiedliwienia dla wg mnie bezsensownie wydanych pieniędzy albo, cóż, pan każe, sługa musi. Starasz się bo nie masz wyjścia. W sumie pożyteczna ta rozmowa bo już wiem że ja i pewnie wielu innych czytających ten wątek twojego błedu nie powtórzę. Dodatkowe 30 tyś za uśmiechnietą pania w biurze, miłego niewątpliwie p. Naruckiego, uwijających się pracowników ale też za osiadający z czasem styropian i kosmiczne ilości powietrza przepychanego przez te rurki by zimno nie było. Dziękuję bardzo.

----------


## pdurys

> Ciekaw jestem ile metrów rurek z położeniem mozna mieć za 15 tyś. Droższa rurka niech będzie 4 zł/mb. Za 8 tyś masz jej 2 km


Rozumiem, ze plyta styropianowa, rozdzielacze, zlaczki itp sa za darmo.

----------


## perm

> Rozumiem, ze plyta styropianowa, rozdzielacze, zlaczki itp sa za darmo.


Przecież to zatapiasz w płycie fundamentowej. Po co tam styro? Złączki nie są za darmo ale ile to wszystko może kosztować? Bez przesady!

----------


## pdurys

> Przecież to zatapiasz w płycie fundamentowej. Po co tam styro?


Bo wiekszosc systemow uklada sie na izolacyjnej plycie styropianowej. Moze dlatego? nie spotkalem sie z tym, aby ktos to ukladal w plycie fundamentowej. Zawsze to jest mocowane tuz pod powierzchnia. Nie pytaj mnie dlaczego tak, bo nie wiem.

----------


## tomek131

Pagwar masz rację tylko cała dyskusja wzięła się stąd ,że poddałem w wątpliwość tezy PiotraO jako ,że Legalett jest najlepszym,najtańszym,najnowszym , najcudowniejszym systemem grzewczym ,gdzie prądem grzeje się taniej jak węglem (cofnij się znacznie do tyłu to znajdziesz jak próbował to udowodnić).A takie systemy zwyczajnie nie istnieją ,a ja nie znoszę takiego kretyńskiego marketingu osób powiązanych z firmą do tego używających podwójnych nicków itp.Stąd się zaczęło.
Widać to jasno na przykładzie ostatniej manipulacji postami HenoK dotyczącymi współpracy (lub raczej jej braku ) Legalett z pompą ciepła-powinni wywalać z forum takie indywidualności.Nie dawał rady więc z odsieczą przybyło paru następnych nawiasem mówiąc,ale są ludzie którzy naprawdę rzygają na takie próby psychologicznej manipulacji i marketingu dla 5latków.
Nie cytowałem twego postu bo długi ,żle się potem czyta.Dla zainteresowanych jest ciut powyżej

----------


## Jani_63

> Bo wiekszosc systemow uklada sie na izolacyjnej  plycie styropianowej. Moze dlatego? nie spotkalem sie z tym, aby ktos to  ukladal w plycie fundamentowej. Zawsze to jest mocowane tuz pod  powierzchnia. Nie pytaj mnie dlaczego tak, bo nie wiem.


To że nie spotkałeś się wylewkami akumulacyjnymi nie znaczy ze nikt takich do tej pory nie robił.
Jest forumowicz i to nawet z zacnymi tytułami, a więc nie żaden świeżak, który ma u siebie wylewkę (płytę) akumulacyjną grubości 50cm o pojemności cieplnej około 30kWh.
To chyba niezły wynik, prawda.
Tylko takie rozwiązania nie są powszechne między innymi dlatego że trzeba wszystko dokładnie przemyśleć na etapie projektu i dokładnie rozplanować, a nie zlecić p. Józiowi wylanie betonu na piachu.
Na marginesie, taka akumulacyjnością nie może się pochwalić żadne rozwiązanie systemowe.
Ale jak piszesz, każdy robi, kupuje co mu pasuje. Jak sam nie potrafi zaprojektować, stworzyć koncepcji, to niestety musi komuś za to zapłacić. I to słono.

To jak w kawale kiedy do unieruchomionego samochodu podchodzi mechanik z młotkiem, nachyla się nad otwarta maska i w coś puka.
Samochód odpala i zadowolony właściciel pyta ile płaci.
-20zł - odpowiada mechanik.
-20zł za jedno puknięcie młotkiem. Nie przesadza pan?
-Nie za pukniecie, tylko za wiedzę w co puknąć - odpowiada mechanik. :smile:

----------


## pawgar

> cała dyskusja wzięła się stąd ,że poddałem w wątpliwość tezy PiotraO jako ,że Legalett jest najlepszym,najtańszym,najnowszym , najcudowniejszym systemem grzewczym ,gdzie prądem grzeje się taniej jak węglem


Ja nie uważam że jest najcudowniejszy, nie uważam też, że grzanie Legaletem wyjdzie taniej niż węglem. Piotruś przesadziłeś,
niemniej szacunki kosztów eksploatacji i tak mnie zadowalają. A L. jest  najmniej awaryjnym i najbardziej neutralnym dla domowników sposobem ogrzewania.

NAJPOWAŻNIEJSZA WADA-Jest drogi (pisałem już, że według moich subiektywnych odczuć mój dom będzie 20 tys zł droższy z L. tj. ok 6% wartości domu) innych wad nie dostrzegam, dostrzegam za to DUŻE wady podłogówek wodnych i kabli grzewczych.





> Twoja odpowiedź świadczy że albo kompletnie nie znasz się na tym co sobie zamówiłeś albo pomijasz fakty które są dla ciebie niewygodne. (...) Z tego co piszesz wynika że Legalett oferuje ogrzewanie w którym akumulacja jest cechą rurek powietrznych i nagrzewnicy powietrza. Przecież to bzdura!


Jasne że bzdura. Jak rurki mogą trzymać akumulacyjność. Dla twojej informacji [tak wiem, że to beton trzyma ciepło i to on jest akumulatorem a nie rurki z powietrzem] - 
ok? Myślę, że wyjaśniliśmy tą kwestię!

A co do akumulacyjności to znajomi mają styropian (nie wiem jaki)+ folia na styropianie 7 cm wylewkę z zatopioną podłogówką wodną.
Zresztą pogrzebię w którymś muratorze nawet było, że wylewka pod ogrzewanie wodne ma mieć grubość 6-8cm.
Dla mnie 6-8cm to żadna akumulacja. Wyłączasz ogrzewanie i w domu robi się zimno. 
Ja chcę grzać nocną taryfą tak aby w dzień płyta (a nie rurki) oddawała ciepło.





> To że nie spotkałeś się wylewkami akumulacyjnymi nie znaczy ze nikt takich do tej pory nie robił.
> Jest forumowicz i to nawet z zacnymi tytułami, a więc nie żaden świeżak, który ma u siebie wylewkę (płytę) akumulacyjną grubości 50cm o pojemności cieplnej około 30kWh.
> To chyba niezły wynik, prawda.
> Tylko takie rozwiązania nie są powszechne


Ciekawe dlaczego to nie jest powszechne? Mnie akumulacja płyty bardzo odpowiada, a płyta 50 cm robi wrażenie. A przemyśleć i zaprojektować trzeba w zasadzie każdą płytę.

Fakt zgadza się, ja też nie znam i nie znalazłem firmy, która podjęła by się zrobienia wylewki akumulacyjnej np: 20-30cm, a temat jest ciekawy. 
Jak masz jakieś bliższe dane na firmy (a nie tylko na jedną osobę), koszty, namiary to dawaj - pisz na forum. Jestem za tym aby dyskutować na temat wszelkich możliwych akumulacyjnych płyt. A nie tylko jedynej słusznej  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> A co do akumulacyjności to znajomi mają styropian (nie wiem jaki)+ folia na styropianie 7 cm wylewkę z zatopioną podłogówką wodną.
> Zresztą pogrzebię w którymś muratorze nawet było, że wylewka pod ogrzewanie wodne ma mieć grubość 6-8cm.
> Dla mnie 6-8cm to żadna akumulacja. Wyłączasz ogrzewanie i w domu robi się zimno. 
> Ja chcę grzać nocną taryfą tak aby w dzień płyta (a nie rurki) oddawała ciepło.
> 
> Ciekawe dlaczego to nie jest powszechne? Mnie akumulacja płyty bardzo odpowiada, a płyta 50 cm robi wrażenie. A przemyśleć i zaprojektować trzeba w zasadzie każdą płytę.
> 
> Fakt zgadza się, ja też nie znam i nie znalazłem firmy, która podjęła by się zrobienia wylewki akumulacyjnej np: 20-30cm, a temat jest ciekawy. 
> Jak masz jakieś bliższe dane na firmy (a nie tylko na jedną osobę), koszty, namiary to dawaj - pisz na forum. Jestem za tym aby dyskutować na temat wszelkich możliwych akumulacyjnych płyt. A nie tylko jedynej słusznej


Ta akumulacyjna podłogówka funkcjonuje doskonale w moim domu. Patrząc od spodu mam podsypkę piaskową, 10cm styropianu wodoodpornego EPS-100, ~30cm zagęszczonej podsypki piaskowej, ~10cm chudego betonu, izolację przeciwwilgociową (folia), ~8cm wylewkę z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, ~2cm posadzka ceramiczna (w sypialniach panele).
Nie jest to płyta fundamentowa, ale na podobnej zasadzie można też wykonać płytę fundamentową (najprostszy sposób to wykonanie osobno samej płyty fundamentowej, i osobno posadzki z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, bez warstwy izolacji cieplnej między nimi). 

Dlaczego tak mało wykonuje się podłogówek akumulacyjnych?
Pierwsza przyczyna jest taka, że ogrzewanie podłogowe ciągle nie jest najpopularniejszym sposobem ogrzewania. Nadal przeważają grzejniki. 
Drugą przyczyną jest źródło ciepła. Większość nowych domów ogrzewana jest gazem lub olejem, gdzie akumulacyjność podłogówki jest przeszkodą w precyzyjnym sterowaniu.
Również przy kotłach na paliwo stałe akumulacyjna podłogówka się nie sprawdzi, bo albo są to kotły z podajnikiem i precyzyjną regulacją (działające podobnie jak kotły gazowe), albo kotły zasypowe, które dużo lepiej współpracują z buforem wodnym niż z akumulacyjna podłogówką.

Akumulacyjna podłogówka sprawdza się w zasadzie tylko w przypadku wykorzystania do ogrzewania energii elektrycznej. Do tej samej grupy zaliczam też pompy ciepła.

Stąd nie ma się co dziwić, że Legalett preferuje głownie ogrzewanie elektryczne.

Dziwi mnie natomiast ciągle fakt, że w Polsce Legalett wykonuję płyty i stropy grzewcze tylko z ogrzewaniem powietrznym. Tym bardziej, że w innych krajach z powodzeniem stosowane są również ogrzewanie kablami grzewczymi (najtańsze rozwiązanie) oraz ogrzewanie wodne (najbardziej uniwersalne).
Chyba jedyna przyczyną jest brak konkurencji w tym właśnie zakresie (powietrzne ogrzewanie płyty grzewczej).

----------


## pawgar

> Ta akumulacyjna podłogówka funkcjonuje doskonale w moim domu.


10+8+2 w sumie 20 centymetrów betonu.
Jak cenowo cię to wyszło i skąd taki pomysł a nie inny na płytę?
Co też na taki erozwiązanie twój kier bud? 
Nad styropianem masz 30 cm podsypki a nad nim beton. Czyli w zasadzie beton (chudziak) leży bezpośrednio na gruncie (podsypce) . Nie boisz się, że takie rozwiązanie osłabia akumulacyjność płyty, oraz że wody gruntowe, jak podejdą w tą 30 cm warstwę (loklane podtopienie), nie będą miały jak odpłynąć izolowane od dołu wodoodpornym styropianem. 

Nie pytam tego aby podważyć twoje rozwiązanie ale aby zyskać inny punkt widzenia wzgledem Legaletowego czyli od dołu podsypka 20cm, styropian 2x10 cm na mijankę 20 cm płyta betonowa z podłogówką.




> Chyba jedyna przyczyną jest brak konkurencji w tym właśnie zakresie (powietrzne ogrzewanie płyty grzewczej).


W rozmowie L kiedyś powiedział że stale myślą nowymi rozwiązaniami. Przymierzają się do płyty z wodną podłogówką, a także płyty fundamentowej bez zintegrowanego ogrzewania, oraz płytę fundamentowej grzewczej ale bez konieczności wykonywania zbrojenia.

Ot takie ciekawostki. Pożyjemy zobaczymy.

----------


## pdurys

> Drugą przyczyną jest źródło ciepła. Większość nowych domów ogrzewana jest gazem lub olejem, gdzie akumulacyjność podłogówki jest przeszkodą w precyzyjnym sterowaniu.


A to dlaczego? Jesli masz duzy bufor i odpowiednio wysterowany piec to nie ma znaczenia. Ja bede mial piec gazowy z plynna regulacja mocy, bardzo duzym zakresem regulacji i duzym bufirem, wiec nie przewiduje klopotow chociaz jestem przekonany, ze bedzie to "powolne" w sterowaniu jak wol, chociaz dla mnie to jest zaleta. Wole miec stala temperature niz ciagle grzac i chlodzic. 



> Akumulacyjna podłogówka sprawdza się w zasadzie tylko w przypadku wykorzystania do ogrzewania energii elektrycznej. Do tej samej grupy zaliczam też pompy ciepła.
> 
> Stąd nie ma się co dziwić, że Legalett preferuje głownie ogrzewanie elektryczne.
> 
> Dziwi mnie natomiast ciągle fakt, że w Polsce Legalett wykonuję płyty i stropy grzewcze tylko z ogrzewaniem powietrznym. Tym bardziej, że w innych krajach z powodzeniem stosowane są również ogrzewanie kablami grzewczymi (najtańsze rozwiązanie) oraz ogrzewanie wodne (najbardziej uniwersalne).
> Chyba jedyna przyczyną jest brak konkurencji w tym właśnie zakresie (powietrzne ogrzewanie płyty grzewczej).


Mysle, ze Legalett preferuje prad jako zrodlo z innego powodu.
Na przewazajacym obszarze Polski i Europy nie mowiac juz o Ameryce, latwiej jest o prad niz o gaz albo wegiel. Prad jest "czysty" nie potrzebuje komina i dodatkowej wentylacji. Prad mozna miec z wody, powietrza, atomu i dostarczac prostymi w instalacji kablami zamiast np. cieknacych rur.
A na brak konkurencji wplywa jeszcze to, ze Legalett ma na ten rodzaj ogrzewania patent.

----------


## HenoK

> 10+8+2 w sumie 20 centymetrów betonu.
> Jak cenowo cię to wyszło i skąd taki pomysł a nie inny na płytę?
> Co też na taki erozwiązanie twój kier bud? 
> Nad styropianem masz 30 cm podsypki a nad nim beton. Czyli w zasadzie beton (chudziak) leży bezpośrednio na gruncie (podsypce) . Nie boisz się, że takie rozwiązanie osłabia akumulacyjność płyty, oraz że wody gruntowe, jak podejdą w tą 30 cm warstwę (loklane podtopienie), nie będą miały jak odpłynąć izolowane od dołu wodoodpornym styropianem. 
> 
> Nie pytam tego aby podważyć twoje rozwiązanie ale aby zyskać inny punkt widzenia wzgledem Legaletowego czyli od dołu podsypka 20cm, styropian 2x10 cm na mijankę 20 cm płyta betonowa z podłogówką.
> 
> 
> W rozmowie L kiedyś powiedział że stale myślą nowymi rozwiązaniami. Przymierzają się do płyty z wodną podłogówką, a także płyty fundamentowej bez zintegrowanego ogrzewania, oraz płytę fundamentowej grzewczej ale bez konieczności wykonywania zbrojenia.
> ...


Betonu jest 18cm, a nie 20   :Smile: .
Sam byłem projektantem i kierownikiem budowy, więc w razie czego mogę mieć tylko do siebie pretensje (traktowałem to jako swego rodzaju eksperyment, ale po prawie 3 latach użytkowania mogę stwierdzić, że eksperyment się udał  :Smile:  ).
Styropian jest wodoodporny, co nie znaczy, że jest wodoszczelny. Śladowe ilości wody, jakie pozostały tam chociażby z czasu budowy z pewnością zdołają dotrzeć do podsypki pod styropianem, a dalej do drenażu opaskowego. Poziom wody kontroluję w studzience. Na razie nie budzi on niepokoju.Nadmiar wody z drenażu jest odprowadzany wzdłuż rur dolnego źródła pompy ciepła (ta, jej nadmiar nie przeszkadza  :Smile: ).

Jedyne czego żałuję, to tego, że nie dałem więcej izolacji cieplnej. Powinno być min. 20cm. 

W stosunku to "tradycyjnego" rozwiązania właściwie zmieniłem tylko kolejność warstw - 30cm piasku zamiast pod styropian dałem nad nim.

----------


## pdurys

> Jedyne czego żałuję, to tego, że nie dałem więcej izolacji cieplnej. Powinno być min. 20cm. 
> W stosunku to "tradycyjnego" rozwiązania właściwie zmieniłem tylko kolejność warstw - 30cm piasku zamiast pod styropian dałem nad nim.


Przewrotnie zapytam: nie boisz sie, ze gryzonie Ci wetna ten styropian za lat pare?
No i ponawiam pytanie pawgara, czy laczne koszty Twojego fundamentu plus ogrzewania byly znacznie nizsze niz Legalett?
Przyjmij prosze jako wskaznik cene L za metr kwadratowy powierzchni zabudowy na poziomie 500 pln/m2
Prosze nie zapominij w swoich wyliczeniach, o projekcie, zbrojeniu, betonie, rurkach ogrzewania, sterownikach itp. czyli wszystkiego co sie znajduje pod domem.
Dziekuje

----------


## HenoK

> A to dlaczego? Jesli masz duzy bufor i odpowiednio wysterowany piec to nie ma znaczenia. Ja bede mial piec gazowy z plynna regulacja mocy, bardzo duzym zakresem regulacji i duzym bufirem, wiec nie przewiduje klopotow chociaz jestem przekonany, ze bedzie to "powolne" w sterowaniu jak wol, chociaz dla mnie to jest zaleta. Wole miec stala temperature niz ciagle grzac i chlodzic.


Nie jest problemem wykonanie bardzo rozbudowanej, a tym samym drogiej instalacji, która niewiele potrafi.
Sukcesem mozna nazwać tanią i prostą instalację, która ma duże możliwości. Inwestując w kocioł gazowy z rozbudowaną automatyką i regulacją, w bufor oraz w fundament grzewczy Legalett zapłaciłeś sporo za system, który niewiele potrafi. Akumulacyjna płyta fundamentowa jest zaprzeczeniem precyzyjnej regulacji (nie chodzi mi tylko o zachowanie stałej temperatury, ale też możliwość dowolnej i szybkiej jej zmiany. Z kolei możliwość obniżenia temperatury w niektórych pomieszczeniach lub w określonych porach dnia może zmniejszyć zużycie energii potrzebnej do ogrzewania. Przy akumulacyjnej płycie fundamentowej z takich oszczędności nie jesteś w stanie skorzystać.
Jeżeli, jak piszesz, wolisz mieć stałą temperaturę, to po co ci skomplikowany system grzewczy?



> Mysle, ze Legalett preferuje prad jako zrodlo z innego powodu.
> Na przewazajacym obszarze Polski i Europy nie mowiac juz o Ameryce, latwiej jest o prad niz o gaz albo wegiel. Prad jest "czysty" nie potrzebuje komina i dodatkowej wentylacji. Prad mozna miec z wody, powietrza, atomu i dostarczac prostymi w instalacji kablami zamiast np. cieknacych rur.
> A na brak konkurencji wplywa jeszcze to, ze Legalett ma na ten rodzaj ogrzewania patent.


Masz racje, że prąd *może* być z różnych źródeł, co nie zmienia faktu, że w Polsce *jest* produkowany w 90% w elektrowniach wykorzystujących spalanie węgla.

----------


## pdurys

> Akumulacyjna płyta fundamentowa jest zaprzeczeniem precyzyjnej regulacji (nie chodzi mi tylko o zachowanie stałej temperatury, ale też możliwość dowolnej i szybkiej jej zmiany. Z kolei możliwość obniżenia temperatury w niektórych pomieszczeniach lub w określonych porach dnia może zmniejszyć zużycie energii potrzebnej do ogrzewania.


Dowolnej to sie zgodze, ale po co szybkiej?
Ja jestem czlowiekiem i staram sie miec zawsze 36.6 degC nie lubie jak mam wiecej albo mniej i to niezaleznie od szybkosci zmian, dlatego sprawa zmian temperatury to tylko w aspekcie, ktory poruszyles czyli oszczednosci.
Niemniej jednak nadal uwazam, ze w moim konkretnym przypadku akumulacja ciepla - powolne zmiany temperatury - sa zaleta a nie wada.
Ale gwoli prawdy to uruchomienie systemu jeszcze przede mna wiec musze poczekac na ostateczny wynik, tak jak ty czekales na swoj.

----------


## HenoK

> Przewrotnie zapytam: nie boisz sie, ze gryzonie Ci wetna ten styropian za lat pare?
> No i ponawiam pytanie pawgara, czy laczne koszty Twojego fundamentu plus ogrzewania byly znacznie nizsze niz Legalett?
> Przyjmij prosze jako wskaznik cene L za metr kwadratowy powierzchni zabudowy na poziomie 500 pln/m2
> Prosze nie zapominij w swoich wyliczeniach, o projekcie, zbrojeniu, betonie, rurkach ogrzewania, sterownikach itp. czyli wszystkiego co sie znajduje pod domem.
> Dziekuje


Przewrotnie pytasz, niemniej przewrotnie odpowiadam.
Projektu, ani sterowników pod dom nie wkładałem  :wink: .
Koszt projektu również trudno mi ocenić, są to zmiany nieistotne z punktu widzenia prawa budowlanego, i wprowadzałem je w trakcie trwania budowy.
Tym niemniej koszt adaptacji "typowego" projektu na technologię, którą przyjąłem nie przekroczyłby 1000zł.
Nie wiem o jakich wyliczeniach piszesz? Równie dobrze mógłbym zapytać Ciebie ile kosztowały wyliczenia przy systemie Legalett?
Jedyne zbrojenie, które w tym rozwiązaniu występowało to siatka zgrzewana z drutu fi 3mm, do której były przymocowane rurki ogrzewania podłogowego.
Koszt piasku nie podwyższył kosztu inwestycji, bo podsypka piaskowa i tak musiała być, tylko w innym miejscu.
Styropian wodoodporny kosztował o ile dobrze pamiętam 18zł/m2. Beton w cenie ok. 300zł/m3, czyli 18cm kosztowało 54zł. Na 1m2 przypada ok. 10m rurek w cenie ok. 2,5zł/m,
Robocizna z tego co pamiętam zamknęła się w kwocie 60zł/m2 (ułożenie styropianu, zagęszczenie podsypki piaskowej, wylanie chudego betonu, montaż zbrojenia, montaz rurek ogrzewania podłogowego, wylanie posadzki. Razem daje to kwotę 157zł. Do tego trzeba jeszcze dodać rozdzielacz podłogówki - 10zł/m2, kocioł elektryczny ze sterownikiem 30zł/m2 (w pierwszym roku miałem jeszcze prostsze ogrzewane, które kosztowało <10zł/m2, teraz mam pompę ciepła, która w przeliczeniu na 1m2 kosztowała ~200zł, ale to już inna historia, bo dzięki temu płacę 3 razy mniejsze rachunki). Ciągle jest to kwota poniżej 200zł/m2 (nie liczac pompy ciepła).
W pierwszym roku koszty ogrzewania były u mnie porównywalne z kosztami z płytą Legalett. W tej chwili mam pompę ciepła i za ogrzewanie powierzchni 109 m2 oraz przygotowanie ciepłej wody rocznie płacę ok. 1300zł.
Dzięki akumulacyjnej podłogówce pompa ciepła pracuje w większości w 2 taryfie (przy temperaturach powyżej -10 st. C), a mimo to wahania temperatury w pomieszczeniach nie przekraczają dobowo 0,5 st. C.

----------


## pdurys

> Ciągle jest to kwota poniżej 200zł/m2 (nie liczac pompy ciepła)


I to jest pierwsze dokladne wyliczenie jakie widze w tm watku.
Mnie sie nie udalo tak tanio zrobic fundamentu, ale z innych powodow.
Roznica 300 pln za m2 jest znaczaca bo to dla 100 metrow domu daje 30 kpln. Sprawa warta uwzglednienia w budzecie.
Napisz prosze, bo nie widze ile wyniosla robocizna przy wykonywaniu Twojego fundamentu.
Jesli robiles to sam - to oszacuj prosze ile czasu Ci to zajelo, chociaz ten czas to nawet jesli robil fundament dla Ciebie ktos inny tez moze byc ciekawy.
W kosztorysie mam zalozona stawke godzinowa wiec sobie to policze.

----------


## piotr.nowy

> I to jest pierwsze dokladne wyliczenie jakie widze w tm watku.


*HenoK* tak już ma .... :wink:

----------


## tomek131

Również przy kotłach na paliwo stałe akumulacyjna podłogówka się nie sprawdzi, bo albo są to kotły z podajnikiem i precyzyjną regulacją (działające podobnie jak kotły gazowe), albo kotły zasypowe, które dużo lepiej współpracują z buforem wodnym niż z akumulacyjna podłogówką.

Akumulacyjna podłogówka sprawdza się w zasadzie tylko w przypadku wykorzystania do ogrzewania energii elektrycznej. Do tej samej grupy zaliczam też pompy ciepła.

HenoK ,chcesz powiedzieć ,że Legalett to w zasadzie do prądu się nadaje tylko?

----------


## qwerty2

To ja wrzucę cytat z gazetki "Ładny dom" numer wrześniowy 2010 str.48. Co prawda dotyczy ocieplenia - ale wniósł wiele radości w me szare życie.

_"Część inewstorów boi się ocieplać styropianem ze względu na problem z dzięciołami, które zwabione głuchym odgłosem przy ostukiwaniu - robią dziury w elewacji. Na gotowym domu pod warstwą tynku, nie da się rozróżnić, jaki materiał został użyty do ocieplenia; i choć struktura wełny i styropianu są różne, przy opukiwaniu ściana będzie wydawać podobny odgłos ( więc ścianę ocieploną wełną dzięcioł może zniszczyć tak samo jak styropianem). Dzięcioły można skutecznie odstraszyć, ustawiając przy ścianach domu wyciętą z papy i zamocowaną na stelażu z listewek sylwetkę jastrzębia._'

Autentyk. :bash: 
Ciekawe, czy piszący na tym forum nie obawiają się ataku szalonych dzięciołów - które robią z hacjendy w weekend dom ażurowy .
Ale tu z kolei autor podpowiedział nam jak sobie poradzić ze szkodnikami. Na dzięcioły wycinamy jastrzębia ( przy moich zdolnościach manualnych bedę musiał raczej to dzieło podpisać - inaczej dzięcioły nie pokapują co miałem na myśli), na mysz wycinamy kota, a na mrówki MRÓWKOJADA i po problemie.

----------


## pawgar

> _ze względu na problem z dzięciołami, które zwabione głuchym odgłosem przy ostukiwaniu - robią dziury w elewacji._


I dopiero teraz mi to mówicie, kiedy już mam L. CO ja teraz zrobię? Nie będę mógł spać po nocach wiedząc, że nad ranem stada dzięciołów po ostukaniu elewacji stwierdzi, że za mało pusto elewacja stuka i pofruną do brzegów fundametu aby zniszczyć z kretesem moją i tak cieńką 2 cm izolację styropianową .
Nie mam też papy z której mógłbym wyciąć takiego jastrzębia
Pomocy! Czy ma ktoś może w okolicach Łodzi jakiegoś niepotrzebnego Jastrzębia z papy?

 :wink:

----------


## Jani_63

Dziadek miał Jastrzębia (albo coś podobnego) ale papą trzeba by go dopiero owinąć  :smile:  :big lol: 
Ten co to pisał chyba przechadzał się po własnych włościach (działce) nucąc -"widziałem orła cień" :smile:

----------


## Rafał_

> Jesli robiles to sam - to oszacuj prosze ile czasu Ci to zajelo, chociaz ten czas to nawet jesli robil fundament dla Ciebie ktos inny tez moze byc ciekawy.
> W kosztorysie mam zalozona stawke godzinowa wiec sobie to policze.


To ja odpowiem ile mi zajęło zrobienie płyty. Płytę 100m2 z zatopionymi rurkami od ogrzewania podłogowego robiłem z pomocnikiem 2tyg. Dodam, że ja i pomocnik nie mamy żadnego doświadczenia budowlanego. Żadna z ekip z którą rozmawiałem nigdy czegoś takiego nie robiła, więc stwierdziłem, że jak ma to robić ktoś bez doświadczenia to wolę żebym to był ja  :smile:  Ot taka przygoda

----------


## pdurys

> To ja odpowiem ile mi zajęło zrobienie płyty. Płytę 100m2 z zatopionymi rurkami od ogrzewania podłogowego robiłem z pomocnikiem 2tyg. Dodam, że ja i pomocnik nie mamy żadnego doświadczenia budowlanego. Żadna z ekip z którą rozmawiałem nigdy czegoś takiego nie robiła, więc stwierdziłem, że jak ma to robić ktoś bez doświadczenia to wolę żebym to był ja  Ot taka przygoda


Czyli mozna przyjac (matematycznie), ze to robil jeden czlowiek przez miesiac. W takiej sytuacji czy slusznym bedzie zalozenie, ze ten jeden czlowiek chcialby za swoja robote np. 35 pln /h? Inaczej mowiac 5600 pln (bez podatkow, ZUSu itp).

Zgodzisz sie ze mna?

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK ,chcesz powiedzieć ,że Legalett to w zasadzie do prądu się nadaje tylko?


To nie do końca tak. Najlepiej fundament, czy strop grzewczy Legalett będzie współpracował z ogrzewaniem elektrycznym. Podłączyć do niego można praktycznie każde źródło ciepła, co nie znaczy, że zawsze będzie to ekonomicznie uzasadnione.

----------


## HenoK

> A na brak konkurencji wplywa jeszcze to, ze Legalett ma na ten rodzaj ogrzewania patent.


Nie jestem specjalistą w prawie patentowym, ale zdaje się w Polsce ochrona patentowa trwa 20 lat. 
http://forsal.pl/artykuly/407279,och..._na_rynku.html 
Patent Legaletta na "Sposób posadowienia fundamentu budynku" nr 173035 został zgłoszony w 1994 r., więc jego ochrona trwa do 2014 r. 
Zbyt wiele czasu na "spijanie śmietanki" już nie zostało  :wink: .

----------


## tomek131

> To nie do końca tak. Najlepiej fundament, czy strop grzewczy Legalett będzie współpracował z ogrzewaniem elektrycznym. Podłączyć do niego można praktycznie każde źródło ciepła, co nie znaczy, że zawsze będzie to ekonomicznie uzasadnione.


HenoK , gdyby budowlanke spotkala jakas dramatyczna dekoniunktura ,uwazam ze doskonale sprawdzilbys sie w dyplomacji.
Bo ja bym napisal - mozna podpiac pod Legalett wszystko ,tylko bedzie do dupy i drogo.Ekonomicznie i funkcjonalnie bez sensu.
Juz kiedys pisalem ,nad Legalett moga zastanawiac sie jedynie ci ktorzy maja tylko prad i wiedza ,ze zadnego innego zrodla ciepla nigdy miec nie beda i nie chca miec.Chca miec prad i tylko prad.Taki fundamentalizm pradowy haha.Wtedy jednym z wyborow moze byc Legalett.Wtedy i tylko wtedy.
Sorry ,nie mam chwilowo polskich liter

----------


## tomek131

A i nie bylo w tym cienia ironii,ja bardzo szanuje dyplomacje HenoKa,jego dokladnosc i wiedze oraz zazdroszcze mu spokoju i opanowania.

----------


## QBELEK

> A i nie bylo w tym cienia ironii,ja bardzo szanuje dyplomacje HenoKa,jego dokladnosc i wiedze oraz zazdroszcze mu spokoju i opanowania.


wazelina przez duże W

----------


## perm

Ciekawe z tym patentem. W końcu i w Polsce i na świecie sa firmy które płytę fundamentową również ogrzewaną oferują.  Chyba bardzo szczegółowy ten patent  :smile:

----------


## pdurys

Ale z drugiej strony, jesli ten patent zostal zgloszony juz 1994 roku, to chyba o czyms jeszcze moze swiadczyc - nie tylko o jego szczegolowosci.

----------


## perm

> Ale z drugiej strony, jesli ten patent zostal zgloszony juz 1994 roku, to chyba o czyms jeszcze moze swiadczyc - nie tylko o jego szczegolowosci.


O tym że to przestarzałe rozwiązanie?  :smile:

----------


## qwerty2

Nie wiem, czy dobrze uda mi sie wkleić zdjęcie. Na zdjeciu dom jednego z forumowiczów ze styropianem nadżartym przez szerszenie.

http://img692.imageshack.us/i/snc01930.jpg/

----------


## perm

> Nie wiem, czy dobrze uda mi sie wkleić zdjęcie. Na zdjeciu dom jednego z forumowiczów ze styropianem nadżartym przez szerszenie.
> 
> http://img692.imageshack.us/i/snc01930.jpg/


A może masz zdjęcia takiego mocno zgniecionego styro o ktorym pisał PiotrO? Takiego co to mocno  zdziwił własciciela co się niebacznie przez płytę legalett przewiercił. Takiego cytując PiotraO mocno stwardniałego i zgęstniałego?

----------


## Jani_63

W nawiązaniu do postu o szalonych dzięciołach.
Oto efekt jego działalności.

Z tym że ten zrezygnował sam bez pomocy Jastrzębia z papy.
A swoją drogą to one atakują stadami czy solo?  :wink:

----------


## Jeti

Witam !!
Może tutaj się uda  :smile: 

Poszukuję "na gwałt" ekipy, która podjęłaby się dokończenia budowy mojej płyty fundamentowej (nieogrzewanej). Ja już nie mam siły i czasu  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie
Widzę, że coraz weselej się robi, to i ja trochę pożartuję dla poprawy humoru w tę deszczową niedzielę. 
Perm jak małe dziecko powtarza "zdartą płytę":



> A może masz zdjęcia takiego mocno zgniecionego styro o ktorym pisał PiotrO? Takiego co to mocno  zdziwił własciciela co się niebacznie przez płytę legalett przewiercił. Takiego cytując PiotraO mocno stwardniałego i zgęstniałego?


Jak cytujesz to dokładnie proszę i nie wyrywając z reszty listu i kontekstu, który był wtedy opisywany przez kilka osób - najlepiej podaj, na której stronie o tym było.  :big grin: 
Rozumiem, że Twoim zdaniem styropian obciążony ciężką 30 cm warstwą betonu B20 wraz ze zbrojeniem i budynkiem nie ma prawa z czasem ulec pewnemu odkształceniu i widzisz w tym problem. A konsultowałeś to może ze specjalistami czy tylko tak sobie o przewierconych dziurkach lubisz pisać i tu na forum miejsce zajmować .  :big grin: 

Qwert2, szkoda mi tego szerszenia - po takim uderzeniu (okrągłe wklęśnięcie)  biedaczek padł.  :Smile:  Śladów nadżerek ani opisu na ten temat pod zdjęciem nie widzę.

Jani63, dzięcioły są pewnie pod ochroną, więc jak elewacje próbują uszkodzić, to może leśnika trzeba wezwać lub strażków. Pod fundament - spoko - nie będa próbowały - nie ich poziom.  :Smile: 

A teraz na poważnie do Jeti, który prosi o pomoc. Spróbuj skontaktować się z projektantem płyt lub osobami, które wraz z nim  piszą na wątku płyty fundamentowe.
(Gratuluję albumu zdjęciowego. Najbardziej podoba mi się Twój mały Pomocnik w tych kanałach - kto wie może przyszły budowlaniec?)

Dobrego wieczoru i bardziej pogodnego tygodnia życzę Wam i sobie.

PS Piszą do mnie na priw nowe osoby, że bardzo długo zajmuje im czytanie całego wątku, więc może jednak z uwagi o nich założycie sobie nowy na tematy nie związane z doświadczeniami mieszkańców fundamentu grzewczego Legalett.

----------


## perm

> Witajcie
> Widzę, że coraz weselej się robi, to i ja trochę pożartuję dla poprawy humoru w tę deszczową niedzielę. 
> Perm jak małe dziecko powtarza "zdartą płytę":
> 
> Jak cytujesz to dokładnie proszę i nie wyrywając z reszty listu i kontekstu, który był wtedy opisywany przez kilka osób - najlepiej podaj, na której stronie o tym było. 
> Rozumiem, że Twoim zdaniem styropian obciążony ciężką 30 cm warstwą betonu B20 wraz ze zbrojeniem i budynkiem nie ma prawa z czasem ulec pewnemu odkształceniu i widzisz w tym problem. A konsultowałeś to może ze specjalistami czy tylko tak sobie o przewierconych dziurkach lubisz pisać i tu na forum miejsce zajmować . 
> 
> Qwert2, szkoda mi tego szerszenia - po takim uderzeniu (okrągłe wklęśnięcie) biedaczek padł.  Śladów nadżerek ani opisu na ten temat pod zdjęciem nie widzę.
> 
> ...


Na pewno chcesz na ten temat porozmawiać? No to coś ci przypomnę:
*"...Dobre sobie  Znam przypadki, gdy ktoś po kilku latach potrzebował przewiercić się przez beton i styropian L. Kiedy doszedł do styropianiu ku swojemu zdziwieniu zauważył, że jest on pod ciężarem betonu mocno sprasowany i znacznie twardszy niż pierwotnie wolno leżący po zakupie. Ale to chyba wszyscy rozumiemy...."*

To twoje słowa. Nie prosiłem cię o taką pomoc bo nie miałem pojęcia że cos takiego może mieć miejsce. Pewnie sam sobie plujesz w brodę żeś to napisał bo to oznacza że Legalett dał przynajmniej w tym przypadku niewłasciwą izolację pod dom. Piszesz też że "*znasz przypadki*" czyli nie jest to sprawa jednostkowa. "*Mocno sprasowany i znacznie twardszy*" - czy Legalett informuje swoich klientów co się z ich izolacją może dziać? "*Ale to chyba wszyscy rozumiemy...*" Dla ciebie to normalne. Nie rozmawiałes o tym z p. Naruckim? Nie powiedział ci że tak być nie powinno? Jak to ocenić - niekompetencja czy oszczędność kosztem klienta?
Próbujesz ten problem zbagatelizować. Po co w takim razie dajecie ten styropian? Jeżeli fakt że zostanie on mocno sprasowany nie ma wg ciebie znaczenia to po co go wogóle dawać? Kompromitujesz siebie i przy okazji firmę Legalett coraz bardziej. 
Niezłe to, to mniej więcej tak jakby przedstawiciel firmy produkującej styropian na ocieplenie ścian przyznał publicznie że ich styro po jakims czasie wyparowuje (gdyby to było możliwe) i jeszcze twierdził że to nie ma znaczenia.

Dobrze się stało ze jszcze raz poruszyłes ten problem. Klienci czytają, przebijać się przez te paręnaście stron ciężko, mozemy tak co parę stron o tym pisać dla przypomnienia.

----------


## pawgar

> Witam !!
> Może tutaj się uda 
> Poszukuję "na gwałt" ekipy, która podjęłaby się dokończenia budowy mojej płyty fundamentowej (nieogrzewanej). Ja już nie mam siły i czasu


 Jeti Chłopie. Nie tędy droga. Proszę cię. Nie poddawaj się. Nigdy się nie poddawaj. 

Robisz to o czym tu na tym forum Perm i Tomek131tylko marzą ci cholernie zazdroszczą. Chłopie to ty jesteś unaocznieniem ich pragnień. Ty robisz to o czym oni tylko piszą od kilku, kilkunastu miesięcy. Jeti, czy wiesz ile oni by dali aby być na twoim miejscu. Aby budować własną płytę. 

Zobacz ile już masz! Masz podbudowę, opaskę fundamentu, kanalizację, przygotowane zbrojenie. Chłopie możesz być mentorem tego forum. Będę szczerze i w napięciu oczekiwał końca twojej płyty. Będę też oczekiwał na podliczenie wszystkich kosztów związanych z Twoją płytą fundamentową.

Jeti, kupuj styropian, kładź go w dwóch warstwach na mijankę 3 dni roboty dla jednej osoby. Rozłóż zbrojenie 4 dni roboty. Przygotuj rurki do wypoziomowania przyszłej wylewanej płyty 1 dzień. Dzwoń do L. i popytaj który ich podwykonawca zaleje ci płytę (nie rób tego sam, bo chłopaki to rewelacyjnie robią a jeżeli wcześniej tego nie robiłeś to można sporo spaprać) - 1 dzień roboty. Przyjadą ci trzy gruchy i w sumie do końca września masz już całą płytę.

Jeti liczymy na ciebie.

----------


## perm

O czym ty Pawgar piszesz? Ja chcę miec dom a nie płytę. Nie mam jeszcze z powodów formalnych, trochę to trwa ale kazdy chyba przez to przechodził. Jaka zazdrość? Padło ci na głowę?

----------


## tomek131

Chciałem wam powiedzieć naganiacze Legalett ,że w innych wątkach się z was śmieją.Myślę ,że firma Legalett powinna przemyśleć ten marketing dla niedorozwiniętych dziesięciolatków bo gwarantuje ,że przynosi on skutek odwrotny od zamierzonego , i dobrze bo jakie rozwiązania taki marketing i taka na niego odpowiedz.
Pagwar ja niczego nie zazdroszę uwierz mi.Po prostu czekam na odrolnienie ,a że nic mnie nie goni bo mieszkać mam gdzie,mam też inne nieruchomości więc zdobywam wiedzę i interesuje się nowymi technologiami ,bo ja generalnie lubię nowości i wynalazki.Chciałbym coś innego i ciekawego (nie lubię mieć tego co wszyscy, i dotyczy to wielu innych aspektów życia)ale zacząłem tu pisywać bo nie znoszę tak kretyńskiego naganiania.I uważam ,że jeśli jest ono konieczne to ta technologia jest g.....warta

----------


## Piotr O.

Perm, pisanie z Tobą to wg mnie strata czasu, bo piszesz o normalnym zjawisku jak o jakieś sensacji. 
Ale odpowiem Ci - tak rozmawiałem z p. Wojciechem i to On zrobił taki odwiert u siebie - to Jego informacje. 
A liczba mnoga słowa 'przypadki' dotyczyła nie liczby odwiertów tylko przypadków *gdy ktoś po kilku latach potrzebował przewiercić się przez beton i styropian L*. Napisałem mało precyzyjnie - chodziło o jedną ww. osobę. 
*Poza tym ani p. Wojciech - dyr. ds. technicznych Legalett Polska, inżynier, projektant płyt... ani ja nie widzimy w tej obserwacji żadnych zagrożeń dla L. i domu.* Chyba tylko Ty masz z tym problem choć Legalettu nie masz i raczej nie zamierzasz mieć. 
Chcesz chyba mieć tylko o czym popisać zabierając tym miejsce i czas czytających. ;-(
Pytasz: po co w takim razie w ogóle dajecie ten styropian? 
Hm, żartujesz czy rzeczywiście nie wiesz? :-O
Poczytaj niekoniecznie w fachowej literaturze i będziesz wiedział do czego służy styropian. :-)
Miej się zdrowo i pogodnie.

----------


## perm

A do czego służy sprasowany styropian pod płytą legalett? Do tego by klient więcej zapłacił? Uważacie że to normalne ze styropian się pod domem zgniata? Srednio 30 tyś droższy fundament ze styro który osiada pod ciężarem domu. Ciekaw jestem kto to kupi?

----------


## Piotr O.

A do czego służy sprasowany styropian pod płytą legalett? 
*Sprecyzuj proszę co masz na myśli pisząc sprasowany?* 
Do tego by klient więcej zapłacił?
*A dlaczego miałby wiecej zapłacić i za co?*
Uważacie że to normalne ze styropian się pod domem zgniata?
*Tak, ważne o ile?*
Srednio 30 tyś droższy fundament ze styro który osiada pod ciężarem domu. 
*A skąd takie dane?*
Ciekaw jestem kto to kupi? 
*To kupi czyli co masz na myśli, że kupi?
Legalett od 1978 r. kupiło i kupuje wielu, na całym świecie.*

----------


## perm

*"...jest on pod ciężarem betonu mocno sprasowany i znacznie twardszy niż pierwotnie wolno leżący po zakupie"*_twoje słowa. Nie wiesz co piszesz?_

"Uważacie że to normalne ze styropian się pod domem zgniata?
*Tak, ważne o ile?"* 
_proste pytanie prosta odpowiedź swiadcząca niestety o kompletnej nieznajomości tematu. Własnie w tym problem ze styropian po przekroczeniu 2% odkształcenia pod wpływem ciężaru zgniata się tak długo jak długo trwa nacisk. Coraz wolniej ale bez przerwy. Podstawa domu się odkształca a wy twierdzicie że to nie problem. Zamiast coś z tym zrobić próbujesz to zbagatelizować. Lepszej antyreklamy nie mozesz Legalettowi zrobić._

"Srednio 30 tyś droższy fundament ze styro który osiada pod ciężarem domu. 
*A skąd takie dane?"*
_Z prostego wyliczenia ktore każdy średnio rozgarnięty może sobie zrobić._

_Chyba źle z tym Legalettem że ma takich marketingowców._

----------


## qwerty2

Piotr O. - nie przesadzaj z miłością do L., faktycznie tłumaczenie wszystkiego na korzyść - to lekunia przeginka. Zdjęcie z wgnieconym styropianem - nie jest to wgniecenie od uderzenia, a jak rozumiem wyżarły szerszenie, czy inne osy. Zdjęcie umieściłem raczej dla poszerzenia wiedzy czytających, nie twierdzę bynajmniej, że 2 pijane szerszenie wtrącą ocieplenie pod L.

Postulat o merytoryczność poszedł sie czesać. Wszyscy wymieniają się "doświadczeniami mieszkańców L." najwięcej do powiedzenia mają Ci którzy go nie mają. Wiadomo znawcy.  A może jest jakiś konkurs - kto napisze najwięcej postów o niczym z jakąś nagrodą od muratora?
Aha - i nie dotyczy Henoka - ten facet pisze jak ma coś do napisania.

Jeden z wcześniejszych rozmówców mówi o naiwnym marketingu L., i o tym jak to sie wszyscy z L. śmieją.
To przejrzałem posty tego użytkownika. I okazuje się, że L jest drogi, powinien być tańszy, Praefa jest droga, gdyby była o 40% tańsza to może itd...
Nie wiem, czy się śmieją z L. czy nie - nie przeczytałem wszystkiego - moze i tak, ale widzę że od autora ciągnie ubóstwem. Nie mam tu bynajmniej ubóstwa intelektualnego, ale zwykły brak kasy. A tak jak pisałem nie stać - nie kupuj. jako podsumowanie pozwolę sobie wkleić cytat ze strony o praefie - który napewno napisał jakiś kryptopraefiak:
_nie do końca rozumiem te ataki. Jest firma, sprzedaje produkt, za jakoś tam skalkulowaną cenę, wydaje Wam się drogo? Nie kupujcie, skąd w Was ta heroiczna, przemożna chęć uratowania innych przed "wtopieniem" w takie rozwiązanie. Podają cenę, mówią co za to dostajecie, w czym problem? Hyundai też może zacząć sprzedawać limuzyny za 300tyś, jeśli przegną to nikt po prostu tego nie kupi, nie widzę tu nachalnego marketingu. Firma przyszła, powiedziałą dziendobry, jesteśmy XY, żadna kryptoreklama, nie twierdzą, że jabłka, które sprzedają to pomarańcze, chociaż twierdzą, że najzdrowsze i sprzedają po 20zł/kg, ale takie ich prawo... Kto woli mandarynki niech bierze mandarynki. Rzeczową dyskusję podjął Slawek9000 i dzięki niemu czegoś można się dowiedzieć, atakowanie producenta, "bo drogo sprzedaje" mija się z celem, z resztą nie ma co porównywać produktu gotowego z "manufakturą" - wiadomo, że inna skala kosztów...._
Nic dodać nic ująć.

Mnie napewno na praefę nie stać - ale nie wypisuję z tego powodu 40 postów w ich wątku.
I jeszcze jedno. Przypomniał mi się mail jaki był rozsyłany jakiś czas temu. Namawiał on do bojkotu stacji paliwowych chyba BP i statoil. Tłumacząc jakie to złe firmy itd. Wszyscy moi znajomi podniecili sie i ruszyli do walki z potentatami benzynowymi. I co - po 2 miesiącach okazało się, że ta oddolna inicjatywa była wymyślona przez marketingowców Lotosa.
Przyznawać się panowie kto wam płaci.  Jakiś producent wełny? Nie uwierzę, że można mieć takiego :bash:  za darmo.

----------


## perm

Szef cię opierdzielił że sie nie starasz? Wysmaz jeszcze z 10 takich postów, może premię dostaniesz. Już to pisałem, bardzo jestes wiarygodny. Na pustym fundamencie będziesz mieszkał bo nic innego cię nie interesuje.

----------


## tomek131

qwerty2 to nie kwestia czy kogoś stać czy nie, tylko wyrażenie swojej opinii ,że element konstrukcyjny Praefy (bo to nawet nie ściana,nie da się w tym zamieszkać bez ocieplenia)kosztuje chore pieniądze i w/g mnie powinien być ze 40% tańszy i tyle.Rozważałem te technologie (L i Praefa)stąd zaczynałem pisać by się zorientować w wadach i zaletach.Być może naturę moich postów spowodował fakt ,że czytając wątki poświęcone tym dwóm technologią zaczynałem podejrzewać tu prymitywne naciągactwo,a jak pisał poprzednik ludzie z paroma postami zainteresowani tylko fundamentem lub tylko ścianą (jak już napisałem ,powinno się używać sformułowania element konstrukcyjny)i broniący tych technologii jak niepodległości, dziwne dzienniki budowy,fotorelacje,łamiące się łopaty w ferworze pracy ekipy Legalett,prąd tańszy od węgla itp , itd  to tylko niektóre z wielu dziwnych rzeczy w tych technologiach,które przewijają się przez różne fora.
Stąd zaczynam się poważnie zastanawiać ,czy aby te technologie, to nie forma najtańszego i najprostszego budownictwa na zachodzie Europy stosowanego przy budowie szybkich budowli typu noclegownie,budynki zastępcze,socjalne itp u nas sprzedawana za chore pieniądze pod przykrywką nowej ,doskonałej technologii(wszak Prafa realizuje na zachodzie Europy budynki gospodarcze,inwentarskie a nawet na zachodzie nikt nie robi tego typu budowli w formie pałaców w nowej ,drogiej technologii bo ani świnkom ani krówkom czy kurkom to nie potrzebne)

----------


## qwerty2

No nie każdy musi 1500 postów napisać, a chałupy ani widu, ani słychu., mam nadzieję, że nim miniesz 5000 postów, fundamenty, płyta czy co tam sobie wymyślisz będzie już za tobą i będziesz mógł zaśmiecać forum poświęcone wentylacji, oknom, czy co tam słychać u Lecha K.
Tylko nie daj się oszukać - pamiętaj znakomita większość producentów - to ostatnie łobuzy - produkują dla zysku - i co tu dużo mówić są droooodzy, oj drodzyy.
I tu mam pomysł - pobuduj chłopie ziemiankę. Trochę machania łopatą, kilka belek, podpór - i gotowe. Ekologicznie - jak dobrze hałdę nasypiesz to i ciepło. a taniej się nie da. I jak sobie rurę z wikliny wystrugasz - to wbij w ścianę - od razu masz GWC. Jeśli nie masz jeszcze działki - polecam torfowisko. Nie powinna być droga - a opał pod stopami.
Ciekawe co powiesz - jak się okaże , że sie na L nie zdecydowałem - ach - pewnie to taki nowy sprytny plan marketingu z L. złosliwie sobie chałupę na czym innym postawili - byle być bardziej wiarygodnym. :jaw drop: 
Ech i teraz mam znowu udowadniać, że nie jestem wielbłądem.
Naprawdę, nie każdy kto chce się pobudować musi na forum m. wywewnętrzać się  we wszystkich tematach. Oprócz płyty mam jeszcze wątpliwości dotyczące  rekuperacji, ale tak naprawdę zajmuje mnie problem płyty. Także bardzo przepraszam, jeśli oprócz L. nie będę się za bardzo udzielał. Wiesz my z L. mamy zakazane pisac gdzie indziej - nie za to nam płacą. :razz:

----------


## qwerty2

A widzisz Tomku - ty bardziej do rzeczy.
Każdy który ma tyle pieniędzy by chałupę zacząć budować - musi mieć też odrobinę rozumu. I tak jak ja - powinien wejść na wątek poczytać sobie opinie odrzucić najbardziej ekstremalne ( w obie strony) i wyciągnąć średnią. Ale na tym forum ciężko sobie takie zdanie wyrobić - bo "użytkowników:" nieprzebrane tłumy. I czytając takie forum muszę brać zarówno pod uwagę zabiegi marketingowe zainteresowanych firm, jak i np złe nawyki użytkowników ( dla porównania mam sąsiadów w dwóch identycznych mieszkaniach w bloku - koszty ogrzewania podkreślam identycznych lokali - różnią się o 50 %). A ja bym chciał zyskać wiedzę - o którą tu trudno. Zastępują ją przekomarzania czy drewienko pocienkować, czy też może pogrubasić.
Czy powinienem założyć wątek: Bardziej autentyczne doswiadczenia mieszkańców L.?
Paranoja

----------


## pdurys

> dziwne dzienniki budowy,fotorelacje,łamiące się łopaty w ferworze pracy ekipy Legalett


tomek, pisalem do Ciebie na PRIV kim jestem i czym sie zajmuje.
Nie byles laskaw mi odpowiedziec wprost, choc po tresci jednego z postow na formum wiem, ze odczytales moja wiadomosc.
Mam wiec jeszcze jedna prosbe, skoro nie przekonuje Cie moj przypadek.
Przestan pisac w tym watku, a ja obiecuje, ze w kazdym moim poscie bede zamieszczal link do TWOJEGO watku, gdzie bedziesz sie wywewnetrznial nad kosztami - wysokimi Legalettu.
Tak jeszcze raz, nie wiem po raz ktory przyznajemy Ci racje. Legalett i Praefa sa drogie jak nie wiem co. Jak ktos glupi jak ja, czy pawgar, to sie na to nabierze i sobie kupi jak go stac. Pozniej bedzie narzekal, ze nie dziala, ale pewnie tego juz nam bedzie wstyd na forum zapodac.
Mozesz uszanowac reguly panujace na tym forum?
I jeszcze jedno na temat styropianu.
BYlo to juz pisane wczesniej. Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby zastosowac Styrodur. Poszukajcie sami jakie ma zastosowania ten produkt Niemieckiej firmy.

----------


## HenoK

> .... element konstrukcyjny Praefy (bo to nawet nie ściana,nie da się w tym zamieszkać bez ocieplenia)kosztuje chore pieniądze i w/g mnie powinien być ze 40% tańszy i tyle.


Gdyby to było możliwe, to z pewnością ściany w tej technologii byłyby tańsze. 
Rynek nie znosi próżni. Jeżeli pojawiłaby się tak rewelacyjna technologia generująca dla producenta 40% zysków, to od razu znaleźliby się naśladowcy, którzy w ramach konkurencji produkowaliby podobne ściany, ale z np. 30% zyskiem. Skoro się takie firmy masowo nie pojawiają, to albo koszty inwestycyjne i produkcji są na tyle wysokie, że nie opłaca się wchodzić na ten rynek, albo na ten typ ścian nie ma popytu.
Przed budową swojego domu rozważałem zastosowanie różnych technologii budowy ścian. Okazało się, że wszystkie one pod względem kosztów niewiele się one różnią. Prawdę mówiąc wcale mnie to nie zdziwiło. Gdyby była jakaś rewelacyjna technologia (dobra, a jednocześnie tania), to wszyscy by tę technologię stosowali, co skazywałoby inne technologie na niebyt. 
Nie ma technologii idealnych. Każda ma swoje zalety i wady. Rozwiązanie, które pod względem technicznym jest perfekcyjne, pod względem ekonomicznym może okazać się kompletną klapą.

----------


## Jędruśki

> Przed budową swojego domu rozważałem zastosowanie różnych technologii budowy ścian. Okazało się, że wszystkie one pod względem kosztów niewiele się one różnią. Prawdę mówiąc wcale mnie to nie zdziwiło. Gdyby była jakaś rewelacyjna technologia (dobra, a jednocześnie tania), to wszyscy by tę technologię stosowali, co skazywałoby inne technologie na niebyt. 
> Nie ma technologii idealnych. Każda ma swoje zalety i wady. Rozwiązanie, które pod względem technicznym jest perfekcyjne, pod względem ekonomicznym może okazać się kompletną klapą.


A czy mógłbyś wskazać choć jedną technologię poza Praefą którą prześledziłeś? I jak się to oblicza? Za metr2 ściany czy też za całość ścian?
Rozumiem że śledziłeś technologie prefabrykowane.

----------


## tomek131

qwerty2,pdurys  -można zawsze odwracać kota ogonem i sobie dyskutować w nieskończoność.Po raz setny napiszę (wyjaśniłem już ,że czy mnie stać czy nie to bez znaczenia)teraz wyjaśnie ,że nie chodzi o to ,że coś jest drogie ,bo rzeczywiście kogoś stać kupuje , nie stać nie kupuje i nie ma co deliberować.Tu chodzi o to ,że interesując się tymi technologiami ,czytając wątki im poświęcone zauważyłem ,że istnieje bardzo duże prawdopodobieństwo ,że te dwie firmy stosują naciągactwo próbując sprzedać tani,prosty i byle jaki produkt jako nowinkę techniczną , bardzo wysokiej jakośći , o doskonałych parametrach (np.nasze ściany są bardzo ciepłe ) bardzo funkcjonalną (np do Legalett można podłączyć wszystko od pieca na węgiel po pompę ciepła).Stąd głownie moje wątpliwości i pisanie,i mam do nich prawo jak każdy.Mam również prawo pytać ,po to jest forum (myślę ,że jak ktoś przeczyta jak Legalett współpracuje z pompą ciepła to na coś może mu się to przydać, czy jak przeczyta o styro pod płytą ,może też na coś mu się to przyda np zrobi sobie coś lepszego pod plytą.A to głównie ja drążyłem te tematy.Natomiast z waszego piewstwa ,że L jest cudowny i basta nic nie wynika
Nie ma chyba takiego drugiego wątku na forum ,który wygląda tak jak ten ,stąd upraszam różne wcielenia PiotraO aby zaprzestały pisania ,bo ośmieszają to forum
pdurys - odpowiedziałem Ci tu na forum ,że mnie z kimś pomyliłeś - nie jestem konstruktorem.Co jeszcze chciałbyś wiedzieć?

----------


## tomek131

HenoK konkurencja dla Praefy istnieje i jest tańsza.Może jeszcze mam zapiski z nazwami firm to jak znajdę napiszę.Praefa straszy ,że to jej podróbki i że w ogóle w tym mieszkać się nie da bo niebezpieczne itp

----------


## HenoK

> A czy mógłbyś wskazać choć jedną technologię poza Praefą którą prześledziłeś? I jak się to oblicza? Za metr2 ściany czy też za całość ścian?
> Rozumiem że śledziłeś technologie prefabrykowane.


Porównywałem technologie prefabrykowane, budynki drewniane szkieletowe, budynki murowane z różnych materiałów, system szalunków traconych (ten w końcu wybrałem).
Było to ponad 3 lata temu i te dane się sporo zdezaktualizowały, więc nie wiem czy jest sens je wygrzebywać. Porównywałem całość kosztów. Co z tego, że ściana murowana jest tańsza, jeżeli trzeba ją dodatkowo ocieplić?

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK konkurencja dla Praefy istnieje i jest tańsza.Może jeszcze mam zapiski z nazwami firm to jak znajdę napiszę.Praefa straszy ,że to jej podróbki i że w ogóle w tym mieszkać się nie da bo niebezpieczne itp


Więc w czym problem? Jeżeli konkurencja jest tańsza i Twoim zdaniem równie dobra, to wybierz rozwiązanie konkurencji.
Tylko znowu trzeba wziąć pod uwagę całość rozwiązania : projekt, wykonanie, uwarunkowania technologiczne (np. max. rozpiętość stropów, czy maksymalne obciążenie), możliwość wykończenia (np. kucie bruzd pod instalacje, czy wieszanie szafek), konieczność zastosowania ciężkiego sprzętu (nie na każdą działkę taki sprzęt dojedzie), itp.

----------


## perm

HenoK, wiem że zasady nie wypowiadasz się na temat czyichś intencji ale jak byś ocenił to wszystko. Przyczepiłem się tego styropianu pod płytą głównie dlatego że sam coś musze pod płytę dać a osiadający styropian to nie jest moje marzenie jak i każdego inwestora jak sądzę. Odkształcenie 10% to nie dużo ale przy styro 20 cm to już 2 cm. Dom się od tego nie przewróci ale izolacyjność styropianu spadnie. Jest się czym przejmować? Powinna firma Legalett uprzedzać o tym klientów lub wręcz zrezygnować z takiego rozwiązania?

----------


## Jędruśki

> Porównywałem technologie prefabrykowane, budynki drewniane szkieletowe, budynki murowane z różnych materiałów, system szalunków traconych (ten w końcu wybrałem).
> Było to ponad 3 lata temu i te dane się sporo zdezaktualizowały, więc nie wiem czy jest sens je wygrzebywać. Porównywałem całość kosztów. Co z tego, że ściana murowana jest tańsza, jeżeli trzeba ją dodatkowo ocieplić?



Szkoda  ::-(:  
Liczyłem na to że choć w przybliżeniu poznam cenę ścian i tylko ścian. 
A porównanie cen ograniczę do prefabrykatów.

----------


## Piotr O.

Perm napisał 
05-07-2010 18:49
_(…)Przy murowanej faktycznie ten EPS 100 to może być za mało. Stwardniały i gęstszy styro przytoczony przez  Piotra O świadczy o tym że najprawdopodobniej zastosowano niewłaściwy EPS.(…)_
Wtedy był ostrożniejszy, niepewny pisząc: „może być”, „najprawdopodobniej” – obecnie jest już pewien tylko nie wiadomo na jakiej podstawie.
RPilski uspokoił rzeczowo:
_Tyle że dla EPS100 2% odkształcenia jest przy większym obciążeniu niż 2kN (bo 10% odkształcenie jest już na mocno nieliniowym obszarze krzywej obciążenie/odkształcenie)._
Mimo to Perm upiera się obecnie przy swoim. Qbelek i jak doradzaliśmy więc kontakt z Legalett Gdańsk – i tu chyba Perm się wystraszył, bo temat zakończył.
Perm uzasadniał swoje lęki rozmową telefoniczną z p. z firmy Bahl. Zadzwoniłem więc do tego Pana i nie potwierdził lęków Perma (pisałem o tym na forum, wiec już nie przytaczam ponownie).  I tu Perm zamilkł przy braku argumentów.

Obecnie znów ten sam Perm pisze o swoich lekach i za wszelką cenę chce wykazać, że styropian jest zły…  jak długo jeszcze? 
Obyś Henryku dał radę uspokoić Perma.  :Smile:

----------


## perm

> Perm napisał 
> 05-07-2010 18:49
> _(…)Przy murowanej faktycznie ten EPS 100 to może być za mało. Stwardniały i gęstszy styro przytoczony przez Piotra O świadczy o tym że najprawdopodobniej zastosowano niewłaściwy EPS.(…)_
> Wtedy był ostrożniejszy, niepewny pisząc: „może być”, „najprawdopodobniej” – obecnie jest już pewien tylko nie wiadomo na jakiej podstawie.
> RPilski uspokoił rzeczowo:
> _Tyle że dla EPS100 2% odkształcenia jest przy większym obciążeniu niż 2kN (bo 10% odkształcenie jest już na mocno nieliniowym obszarze krzywej obciążenie/odkształcenie)._
> Mimo to Perm upiera się obecnie przy swoim. Qbelek i jak doradzaliśmy więc kontakt z Legalett Gdańsk – i tu chyba Perm się wystraszył, bo temat zakończył.
> Perm uzasadniał swoje lęki rozmową telefoniczną z p. z firmy Bahl. Zadzwoniłem więc do tego Pana i nie potwierdził lęków Perma (pisałem o tym na forum, wiec już nie przytaczam ponownie). I tu Perm zamilkł przy braku argumentów.
> 
> ...


Znowu pieprzysz bez sensu. Chcesz koniecznie naprawić swój błąd z tym zgniecionym styropianem pod płytyą Legalett ale nie tędy droga. Zresztą za późno już. Wszyscy to przeczytali. Ja zaś poniewaz traktujesz mnie jak upartego głupka będę ci to systematycznie przypominał..

----------


## Piotr O.

Perm, Ty chyba nie chcesz zrozumieć tego, co się do Ciebie pisze. 
Powinienem się chyba cieszyć, że jestem dla Ciebie większym autorytetem niż specjaliści formatu p. Wojciech z Legalett.  :big grin: 




> Znowu pieprzysz bez sensu. Chcesz koniecznie naprawić swój błąd z tym zgniecionym styropianem pod płytyą Legalett ale nie tędy droga. ..


OK. Niech Ci będzie - mój błąd, niezrozumiale dla Ciebie napisałem o zmianach jakie zauważono po kilku latach obciążenia styropianu w L pod domem.



> Zresztą za późno już. Wszyscy to przeczytali.


Jacy wszyscy, czemu piszesz za wszystkich? Czy ktoś poza Tobą nie zrozumiał tego, co zostało wyjaśnione?



> Ja zaś poniewaz traktujesz mnie jak upartego głupka będę ci to systematycznie przypominał..


Przykre, to ale skoro sam tego chcesz, jeśli jest Ci to potrzebne, poprawia Twoje samopoczucie... - to zostań sobie upartym głuptasem.
Miej się zdrowo głuptasku.  :Smile:

----------


## perm

Jedno się zgadza: EPS stosowany przez Legalett może ulec zgnieceniu pod ciężarem domu. Firma nie uznaje za stosowne by klientów o tym pinformować. Życzę powodzenia w budowie domu z Legalett i spokojnego snu na niespokojnym styro.

----------


## HenoK

> Jedno się zgadza: EPS stosowany przez Legalett może ulec zgnieceniu pod ciężarem domu. Firma nie uznaje za stosowne by klientów o tym pinformować. Życzę powodzenia w budowie domu z Legalett i spokojnego snu na niespokojnym styro.


To, że EPS może ulec zgnieceniu nie ulega wątpliwości. 
Wątpliwa jest natomiast, przynajmniej w przypadku budownictwa jednorodzinnego teza, że może go zgnieść ciężar budynku.
Jakie, Twoim zdaniem, obciążenie przekazuje płyta fundamentowa na styropian, że jest on zagrożony zgnieceniem?

----------


## pdurys

> Jedno się zgadza: EPS stosowany przez Legalett może ulec zgnieceniu pod ciężarem domu. Firma nie uznaje za stosowne by klientów o tym pinformować. Życzę powodzenia w budowie domu z Legalett i spokojnego snu na niespokojnym styro.


@HenoK
Mam dla Ciebie złą wiadomość. Nie będziesz już mógł spać spokojnie. Twój styropian już się pewnie zgniata, choć o tym pewnie jeszcze nie wiesz.

Pisze to dlatego, że wcześniej nam podałeś jak jest zrobiona Twoja płyta fundamentowa - grzewcza i akumulacyjna. Dygresja dla perma - to jest może lepsze rozwiązanie dla Ciebie niż drogi i wątpliwej jakości Legalett.

Dla przypomnienia:



> Patrząc od spodu mam podsypkę piaskową, 10cm styropianu wodoodpornego EPS-100, ~30cm zagęszczonej podsypki piaskowej, ~10cm chudego betonu, izolację przeciwwilgociową (folia), ~8cm wylewkę z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, ~2cm posadzka ceramiczna (w sypialniach panele).


I w następnym poście:



> Jedyne czego żałuję, to tego, że nie dałem więcej izolacji cieplnej. Powinno być min. 20cm.


A teraz poważnie. HenoK czy możesz mnie poprawić jeśli się mylę.

Produkt firmy BASF sprzedawany pod marką Styrodur jest stosowany między innymi do:



> Z powodu dużej wytrzymałości na ściskanie, znikomej absorpcji wody oraz dobrej izolacyjności termicznej i odporności na korozję biologiczną Styrodur® C stosowany jest również jako warstwa chroniąca przed zamarzaniem w budownictwie drogowym i torowisk kolejowych. Tym samym nie tylko zapobiega się szkodom powstałym w wyniku zamarzania, ale także zmniejsza koszty utrzymania dróg.


 - cytat z ich strony.

A swoją drogą to Styrodur to jest w gruncie rzeczy EPS: 


> Styrodur® C: Extruded polystyrene foam


 - ponownie cytat z ich strony.

Więc już sam nie wiem.
Czy mój styropian EPS, który mam pod płytą fundamentową jest tańszym odpowiednikiem Styroduru czy nie?

I już ostatnie słowo: perm i inni. Macie racje, każde rozwiązanie oferowane przez jakiegoś dostawcę zawsze można zrobić taniej - choćby wykonując je samemu. To co zaoszczędzicie na Legalecie, przeznaczcie na Styrodur. Myślę, że HenoK potwierdzi moje zdanie - wyłącznie co do jego aspektu technicznego.

----------


## tomek131

No dobra Pany ,a powiedzcie mnie.Chcę legalett ale
1. nie chcę prądu bo się boje ,że będzie drogo
2. nie chcę węgla z przyczyn wiadomych
3.nie mam gazu
Co podłączyć do Legalett by było nie strasznie drogo i skomplikowanie a było ekonomicznie w eksploatacji

----------


## HenoK

> No dobra Pany ,a powiedzcie mnie.Chcę legalett ale
> 1. nie chcę prądu bo się boje ,że będzie drogo
> 2. nie chcę węgla z przyczyn wiadomych
> 3.nie mam gazu
> Co podłączyć do Legalett by było nie strasznie drogo i skomplikowanie a było ekonomicznie w eksploatacji


Jeżeli będziesz konsekwentny i do 20cm styropianu pod pod płytą fundamentową dołożysz też 20-25cm izolacji w ścianach i 30-40cm izolacji na dachu lub stropie, a do tego zamontujesz dobre okna (U<1,0W/(m2K) ) i wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła, to nie masz podstaw, aby obawiać się wysokich rachunków przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym. 
Jeżeli nie zainwestujesz w w/w elementy domu, a chcesz płacić niskie rachunki za "bezobsługowe" ogrzewanie, to musisz zainwestować w znacznie droższą pompę ciepła. Dobrze dobrana na etapie projektu pompa ciepła pozwoli w porównaniu z "czystą" energią elektryczną zmniejszyć rachunki za ogrzewanie i przy okazji także za ciepłą wodę 3-3,5 razy.
Wybór należy do Ciebie.
Pytałeś w Legalett, czy zrobią dla Ciebie wyjątek i zamontują Ci zamiast powietrznego, wodne ogrzewanie ?

----------


## perm

> To, że EPS może ulec zgnieceniu nie ulega wątpliwości. 
> Wątpliwa jest natomiast, przynajmniej w przypadku budownictwa jednorodzinnego teza, że może go zgnieść ciężar budynku.
> Jakie, Twoim zdaniem, obciążenie przekazuje płyta fundamentowa na styropian, że jest on zagrożony zgnieceniem?


To zależy od ciężaru budynku a ten jest za każdym razem inny. Jak się cofniesz trochę to są tam linki do badań pokazujących że styropian nie powinien być obciążany powyżej pewnej wartości dużo jednak niższej niż nominalna bo zaczyna się zgniatać w sposób nieprzewidywalny. Nie chce mi się wracać ale to wszystko tu było łącznie z linkami do wykresów. Nie byłoby wogóle tej może niezbyt miłej dla czytających pyskówki gdyby nie fakt że PiotrO potwierdził że zanotowano przypadki bardzo zbitego i twardego styropianu pod płytą legaletl. On to w swojej niewiedzy podawał jako argument ZA stosowaniem styro że niby taki mocny się robi. Ja z przymusu zastanawiam się nad izolacją pod mój dom od ponad już roku. Miałem się tu już nie odzywać bo też i firma Legalertt nie ma tu żadnego negatywnego komentarza więc po co robić im antyreklamę ale nie wytrzymałem. Moje próby znalezienia odpowiedzi na proste w sumie pytanie czy aby taki zwykły styropian pod płytą się na pewno sprawdzi wywołały komentarze Legalettowców ktorych nie mogłem pozostawic bez odpowiedzi. Stąd też moje pytanie do ciebie jako do budowlańca zdaje się oraz osoby obiektywnej. Jest z tym problem czy nie? Tu już nie chodzi o Legalett i ich nieudolnych marketingowców ale o wszystkich którzy z różnych powodów chcą płytę ze styro pod spodem. Warto się tym zgniataniem przejmować czy nie? Rozmawiałem wcześniej ze specjalistą firmy Bachl styropian produkującej i on stwierdził ze on takiego styro pod domek by nie położył chociaż sami go produkują. Wg niego jak juz to styrodur. Tego co pisze PiotrO nie bierz pod uwagę bo on się miota starając się jakoś naprawić swoją przypadkowa szczerość. Napisz co o tym sądzisz, może to zakończy te w sumie bezsensowne dyskusje.

----------


## qwerty2

A nabiję sobie posta
Tomek żeś wyzywanie postawił - chyba tylko Henok może odpowiedzieć,
mi to tylko elektrownia wiatrowa przychodzi do głowy,

Ale tu chyba wiedza to mało - tu potrzebny jest cud.

A i jeszcze jak komuś nie pasuje L. z ogrzewaniem powietrzem - to myślę, że można samemu zrobić sobie płytę - zaoszczędzi się kaski napewno starczy na ten chwalony styrodur i reszta na ogrzewanie wodne powinna zostać.

----------


## perm

> @
> ...


Widzisz, można normalnie porozmawiać nie robiąc z kogoś na siłę durnia i agenta innej firmy  tylko dlatego że się z tobą nie zgadza.
XPS czyli styrodur to jednak nie jest to samo co EPS.

----------


## pdurys

tomek, proszę nie drocz się z nami.
Jakie inne alternatywy nam pozostały? PC, solary, wiatrak generujący prąd, geotermia (jak masz). Solary w zimie nie za bardzo są pewnym źródłem ciepła, wiatrak też nie zawsze działa, geotermia też nie wszędzie - więc co pozostaje? 

Przecież już ustaliliśmy, że jeśli masz wątpliwości co do skuteczności działania Legalettu z PC, to możesz zrobić tak jak HenoK czyli zamiast "powietrznego" obiegu grzewczego - wodny niskotemperaturowy.
Płyta musi być  "policzona" przez projektanta, mieć odpowiednią masę aby mogła akumulować ciepło i być zaizolowana cieplnie od otoczenia. To wszystko i aż wszystko.

Teraz wystarczy tylko albo to zrobić samemu albo zlecić komuś - najlepiej takiemu co ma doświadczenie jak to się robi. Chociaż jak to wiele razy było napisane nie jest to jakaś magia - dasz radę sam, choć się napracujesz. Mnie się nie chciało.

Zacytuje samego siebie - sorry. Opis techniczny centrali 4000W-24




> Z danych Legalett Canada wynika, ze parametry sa nastepujace:
> Typowy piec z zasobnikiem zasilanie / powrot --> 60 / 50 degC
> Pompa ciepla (plus zapasowy piec) zasilanie / powrot --> 43 / 36 (60 / 50) degC
> 
> Dodatkowo:
> dla ukladow z rurami spiro fi-100 wydajnosc 5kW przy temperaturze 55 degC i przeplyw okolo 900 m3/h
> dla ukladow z rurami PE fi-50 wydajnosc 5kW przy temperaturze 60 degC i przeplyw okolo 750 m3/h
> Temperatura powietrza cyrkulujacego w kanalach waha sie w granicach 30 - 55 degC
> Jesli temperatura wody na zasialniu wszystkich stref spadnie ponizej 27 degC to wentylator sie wylaczy. Jesli wzrosnie w jednej z nich powyzej 30 degC to sie ponownie zalaczy.
> ...


Zauważ proszę te 43 degC. Nie wiem czy to jest na granicy możliwości PC czy też normany stan pracy.

Jeśli dalej dobrze się wczytasz, to zauważysz, że Legalett może pracować z każdą PC jeśli tylko może wygenerować wodę o temperaturze w granicach minimum 30 - 43 degC. Jedyna różnica może być taka, że nominalna moc 5kW nie zostanie osiągnięta i będzie potrzeba zainstalować dodatkowe centrale grzewcze aby zapewnić wymaganą moc grzewczą.

Inaczej mówiąc jeśli przy 60 degC centralki mają 5kW mocy grzewczej, to przy 30 degC będą miały moc około 2.5 kW - chociaż ja uważam, że trochę większą ale to moje prywatne zdanie.
Dalej kontynuując mój tok myślenia, jeśli masz do ogrzania 100 m2 to według zgrubnych szacunków powinno ci wystarczyć 7 kW więc potrzebować będziesz 3 wymienników pracujących na "niskiej" temperaturze zamiast 2 na "wysokiej"
OK to musi podnieść koszty, ale to skompensujesz sobie kosztami wytworzenia ciepła.
Czy teraz jest jasne, dlaczego PC też się nadaje do Legalettu?

----------


## pdurys

tomek, jeszcze jedno. 
Proszę nie wyjeżdżaj mi więcej z uwagami, że "dziwne dzienniki budowy,fotorelacje" itp.
Nie muszę udowadniać, że nie jestem wielbłądem.
Jeśli będziesz miał okazje przejeżdżać przez Łódź, to wstąp do mnie. Pokaże Ci co, jak i dlaczego wybrałem do swojego domu.
PS.
Nadal nie wiem dlaczego nie odpisujesz na moją wiadomość, którą Ci przesłałem na PRIV.

----------


## HenoK

> To zależy od ciężaru budynku a ten jest za każdym razem inny. .........
> Stąd też moje pytanie do ciebie jako do budowlańca zdaje się oraz osoby obiektywnej. Jest z tym problem czy nie?


Jest dokładnie tak jak piszesz. Każdy budynek jest inny, i każdy też jest indywidualnie projektowany pod względem konstrukcyjnym.
Jednym z elementów sprawdzenia jest obliczenie naprężeń przekazywanych z płyty fundamentowej, poprzez styropian na grunt.
Dla większości typowych przypadków domów parterowych i parterowych z poddaszem użytkowym nie ma obawy co do przekroczenia naprężeń, które mogłyby prowadzić do uszkodzenia styropianu (wychodzą one 10-20kPa).
Można oczywiście znaleźć przypadki skrajne, np. dom ze ścianami konstrukcyjnymi z cegły pełnej lub bloczków silikatowych, do tego masywny, żelbetowy strop o dużej rozpiętości i na dodatek dach typu "trumna". W takim domu zwykły styropian pod płytą fundamentową może już nie wystarczyć.
Od tego jest jednak konstruktor, żeby to sprawdzić i wybrać poprawne pod względem technicznym rozwiązanie.

----------


## pdurys

> Widzisz, można normalnie porozmawiać nie robiąc z kogoś na siłę durnia i agenta innej firmy  tylko dlatego że się z tobą nie zgadza.
> XPS czyli styrodur to jednak nie jest to samo co EPS.


Jesteś pewien?
Zacytowałem fragment dokumentu producenta Styroduru firmy BASF: link do pliku
Styrodur® C: Extruded polystyrene foam - co można odczytać jako EPS a nie XPS
Ale czym się różni? Czy dla kogoś kto nie widzi różnicy trzeba jeszcze więcej przepłacać?
Zrób tak jak napisałem wcześniej - płyta na styropianie XPS np. Austrotherm jeśli nie lubisz Niemców.

----------


## perm

> Jesteś pewien?
> Zacytowałem fragment dokumentu producenta Styroduru firmy BASF: link do pliku
> Styrodur® C: Extruded polystyrene foam - co można odczytać jako EPS a nie XPS
> Ale czym się różni? Czy dla kogoś kto nie widzi różnicy trzeba jeszcze więcej przepłacać?
> Zrób tak jak napisałem wcześniej - płyta na styropianie XPS np. Austrotherm jeśli nie lubisz Niemców.


No nie, nie. EPS - Expanded Polystyrene Styrofoam
                      XPS - Extruded Polystyrene Styrofoam
Proces produkcji decyduje o własciwościach.
Ta ulotka pokazuje tez cos innego i myślę że w Legalett powinni to poczytac. Tam są zalecenia jaki XPS dtosować. Pod fundamenty jest to odpowiednik EPS 300, pod podlogi na gruncie odpowiednik EPS 200. Cuodzi o wytrzymałość na nacisk. Legalett  jako normę daje EPS 100. Stąd też opisywany przez PiotraO zgnieciony styropian. Dokładnie to samo co w tej ulotce mówił ekspert z Bachla. Dom się od tego nie rozleci ale po co wogóle dawać tam taki niewłaściwy styro? Bezsensowna oszczędność.

----------


## Piotr O.

> *Dla większości typowych przypadków domów parterowych i parterowych z poddaszem użytkowym nie ma obawy co do przekroczenia naprężeń, które mogłyby prowadzić do uszkodzenia styropianu (wychodzą one 10-20kPa).*
> Można oczywiście znaleźć *przypadki skrajne*, np. dom ze ścianami konstrukcyjnymi z cegły pełnej lub bloczków silikatowych, do tego masywny, żelbetowy strop o dużej rozpiętości i na dodatek dach typu "trumna". W takim domu zwykły styropian pod płytą fundamentową może już nie wystarczyć.
> *Od tego jest jednak konstruktor, żeby to sprawdzić i wybrać poprawne pod względem technicznym rozwiązanie*.


Moje są wytłuszczenia i podkreślenia dla zwrócenia uwagi na najważniejsze zdania.
Dziękuję Henryku za Twoją opinię, która mam nadzieję, że wreszcie zakończy tę "bezsensowną dyskusję" i obraźliwe insynuacje pod adresem Legalett oraz moim.
Płyty fundamentowe, nie tylko te z L., wykonywane są na podstawie współpracy inwestora z projektantem, konstruktorem, którego rolą jest to o czym napisałeś.

----------


## tomek131

Ze styro pod płytą ,tak jak i wszystkim w Legalett chodzi o to aby właściciel zgarnął maks kasy (czyli abolutne minimum kosztów i maks cena), a że dom się zawali za 30lat to kogo to obchodzi,on w tym czasie będzie spędzał rozkoszną emeryturę w ciepłym kraju (w domu z tradycyjnym fundamentem ha ha ).
I nie chodzi o koszty ,żeby nie było.Ja chętnie zapłacę drogo za nowoczesność,profesjonalność kompleksowość usługi czy też innowacyjność.Bardzo chętnie.Ale nie za naciągactwo.PiotrzeO ciebie już naprawdę nie da się czytać.Robisz krecią robotę dla Legalett ,zastanawiam się czy oni tego nie widzą.Przecież ,naprawdę przepraszam ,ale nie można być do końca zdrowym psychicznie stosując marketing domokrążcy sprzedającego dwa kalkulatory w cenie jednego aby zachęcić do fundamentu pod dom.Masakra to jakaś jest.I taki gość pisze ,że on nie związany z Leglaett.

----------


## tomek131

Zapomniałem,widziałem coś czym można ogrzać Legalett.Póżniej wkleję link.

----------


## Piotr O.

Tomaszu, od dwóch lat, co pewien czas piszesz w tym wątku o tym, że chciałbyś mieć Legalett. Wiele osób odpowiadając na tak wyrażone Twoje zainteresowanie tym fundamentem grzewczym odpowiadało na różne Twoje wątpliwości. Mnóstwo zajęło to czasu i miejsca.
Połowa Twoich listów to obrażanie innych i pisanie bzdur (nie tylko w tym wątku).
I w końcu ostatnio wyznałeś:
29-08-2010 09:20, wątek: 100 pytań na temat Praefy. Masz wątpliwości? Odpowiemy



> Napisał: tomek131:
> Najmniej to ja do Legalettu jestem przekonany.Chyba ze po prostu plyta i jakas podlogowka,ale to znow dwa oddzielne tematy,dwie firmy.


To ja się Ciebie Jegomość pytam co Ty tu jeszcze robisz?  :Smile:

----------


## pawgar

Straszny się tu kwas zrobił. Atmosfera paskudna, dużo wyzwisk, przepychanki, insynuacje.
Nie podoba mi się zarówno postawa Tomka131, Perma jak i PiotraO.

Komu to ma to służyć. Z początku myślałem, że ten wątek jest po to aby dowiedzieć się co to ten Legalet. Ale chyba myliłem się. 

Ale co tam przecież na tym wątku siedzą tylko sami marketingowcy  Legaletu i zachwalają ten gówniany produkt.
Nie wiecie kto jest kim na forum? Przedstawię wam listę aktorów.

*pawgar i pudrys*  to marketingowcy napędzający ostatnio na Legalet. Dołączyli do zespołu w tym roku. Zresztą jest to ta sama osoba o imieniu Paweł ale siedząca pod różnymi nickami dla niepoznaki.
Ale nie dajcie się zwieźć to ta sama osoba. Im łamią się łopaty na budowie, mają dziwne wpisy w dzienniku i uruchomione kamerki.* Dla niepoznaki* nawet wybudowali sobie 2 płyty fundamentowe mają ich zdjęcia (pewnie w Photoshopie zrobione) i gruchają jeszcze do siebie jak gołąbki. Straszne! 
A że zapraszają na swoje budowy. Pewnie jak dojdzie co do czego to się okaże, że nie ma żadnych płyt albo właśnie je rozebrali!

Zresztą tomek131 i tak wie:


> od tych niby-dzienników budowy,pochwał jak  to jest super od gości z jednym postem,podwójne nicki i różne inne to  zwyczajnie rzygać się chciało i chce nadal, bo po moich i paru innych  osób wątpliwościach to dopiero zjawiła się propaganda z jednym postem na  forum ,fotorelacje,kamery,łamiące się łopaty w ferworze pracy ekipy  Legalett i inne cuda na kiju.Zastanawiam się jakiemu debilowi Legalett  chce wcisnąć takiej jakości i postaci marketing.


Teraz przynajmniej znacie prawdę. To dobrze.

Zresztą fakt jest taki, że faktycznie w trakcie pracy przy moim fundamencie złamała się łopata. O czym to świadczy. Dokładnie o niczym. 
Może chłopaki szybko pracowali a może po prosty mieli stary zużyty sprzęt. A może wcale tej łopaty nie było. Taki tylko zabieg marketingowy. A jak była to może nie była to łopata ekipy legaletowej. Może zdejmiemy odciski palców i sprawdzimy do kogo należała, albo może chociaż zdjęcie tej łopaty by się przydało.

Acha co do marketingowców. Jest też najmłodszy marketingowiec to qwerty2.*

qwerty2* to kolejny pracownik Legaletu. Gościu jest naprawdę dobry. Nowa twarz. On miał być przeciwwagą dla Piotra O i miał zmienić oblicze firmy, miał trochę ponajeżdżać na forum na L. i na Tomka131 i Perma a dzięki zdobytemu zaufaniu większości, miał naganiać biedne gąski w postaci następnych naiwnych klientów.

Jest też i *PiotrO*. No ten to już przesadził. Wybudował sobie fundament i tak mu się spodobał, że zatrudnił się w Legalecie jako wolontariusz. Chciał go wszystkim reklamować- nie wyszło. Przesadził. Nawet siedzenie pod kilkoma różnymi nickami nie wyszło mu na dobre. Zresztą Piotr jest nauczycielem i jest trochę zmęczony życiem i ma belferskie podejście do życia robi zbytnią lewatywę marketingową.

Jedyną prawdziwą ostoją tego forum jest *Tomek131* i *Perm*.
Gdyby nie oni, świat nie dowiedziałby się prawdy jakim dziadowskim rozwiązaniem jest ten Legalett.

Tomek131 jest prawdziwym góru. To on odkrył siadający styropian EPS pod fundamentem. Dzieki niemu wiemy jakim paskudnym rozwiązaniem jest legalett. Zresztą nie tylko legalett. Prefa też jest do bani. Według jego teorii  pdurys to dopiero wpadł w bagno. Ładnie przepłacił. Nie dość że gościu ma Legalet to jeszcze prefę. 
Dwa najdroższe systemy które na zachodzie funkcjonują dla biedaków.
Tomek to osoba, która wie wszytko o tym beznadzienym systemem Legaletowym. Na tyle dobrze wszystko wie, że nawet na musi nigdzie weryfikowac swoich opinii.
Mimo mojej sugestii, nie pojechał z pytaniami do Legaletu, nie rozmawiała z Legaletem, nie rozmawiał z projektantem. Mało tego nie zamierza tego robić.
Taki swojski obrońca krzyża on wie swoje i już bo mu jakiś facet w składzie budowlanym coś powiedział. 




> To  ta wasza ściana to nie ściana tylko prefabrykowany element  konstrukcyjny.To dopiero ona jest droga! 
> (...)
> A  może jest tak jak to najczęsciej u nas bywa,że na zachodzie to  najtańszy system dla biedaków u nas sprzedawany jako zawansowana  technologicznie nowość za gruuubą kasę.
> Taka sama mi myśl przyszła do głowy jeśli chodzi o Legalett.Muszę idąc swą spiskową teorią dziejów jakoś to sprawdzić


HenoK - jedyna racjonalna osoba na forum. On nie jest z Legaletu. On zrobił swoją płyte i faktycznie ma własne przemyślenia na temat tego rozwiązania.
Niemniej ma też ten badziewny siadający EPS 100 pod fundamentem od którego fundament siada. Chłopie zbytnio oszczędziłeś na styropianie. Zamiast XPS dąłeś EPS i  twój fundament jak każdy Legalet zacznie siadać. Zapytaj zresztą Tomka.

Teraz już znacie prawdę.

PS Chciałym jeszcze dodać że tak naprawdę mam w nosie czy wybudujecie Legalet czy postawicie dom na płycie fundamentowej, tradycyjnym fundamencie czy bezpośrednio na gruncie. Każdy robi sobie tak jak uważa, a panująca atmosfera powoduje że zbiera się na wymioty a nie opinie o tym produkcie.

----------


## langosito

Po 2 tygodniach dobrnałem do końca. W końcu 52 strona! Jedno odczucie i jeden wniosek. Ja za Legalett dziękuję i naprawdę uważam, że więcej naganiaczy niż budujących. Zero pewności co do powodzenia systemu w praktyce. Najlepszy był J coś tam który sam buduje płytę Bóg wie ile. Zadaje pytanie i znika  :smile:  Przenoszę się na wątek o jakimś tradycyjnym fundamencie. Dobrze, że są tacy tutaj, którzy wdają się polemikę i dzięki nim nie nabiera się, aż tylu na ten system z ogrzewaniem za "grosze"! NIe mylić z groszkiem  :wink: 

Pa

----------


## Piotr O.

PawGar, co to za radosna czy raczej sfrustrowana twórczość? Masz zły dzień czy chcesz przez nią dołączyć do własnych słów:
_Każdy robi sobie tak jak uważa, a panująca atmosfera powoduje że zbiera się na wymioty a nie opinie o tym produkcie._ ?
Oj niedobrze Pawle, odważny jesteś lecz dałeś się wciągnąć w grę zamiast zdystansować i milczeć na głupoty trolli.
Mam prośbę nie wciągaj mnie w to, bo jak i Ty zaczynasz wystawiać mi takie pseudo-laurki, to jak możesz być moim "wcieleniem".  :big grin: 
Dla mnie sprawa jest prosta: pisać prawdę o swoich doświadczeniach z wykonania i użytkowania Legalett. 
Jedni mają notoryczne urojenia marketingowe, a ja mam rodzaj stopniowego wstrętu do trolli piszących bzdury i nie mających odwagi przeprosić za obrażanie innych oraz pisanie bzdur o styropianie, pompie ciepła, cenach, łopatach, przywidzenia, wybujałą wyobraźnię, chorą podejrzliwość...
Najlepszy przykład mieliśmy ostatnio i nawet autorytet Henryka nie pomógł. Typowe trollowanie.
Szkoda, że z tych powodów pisanie w temacie doświadczeń, porad dotyczących L. przeniosło się z otwartego forum do korespondencji prywatnej. Mam z tego niby satysfakcję. Podobnie jak Ty przed budową, piszą do mnie na priw nowi inwestorzy, gdyż nie chcą pisać na forum by nie być podejrzewani o związki z L. i marketing. Wolałbym, aby mogli śmiało pisać z korzyścią dla innych czytelników.
Cóż, pewnie Admin i Moderator nie są zainteresowani naszymi sporami tutaj. Na innych tematach jest podobnie. Regulamin forum swoje, a praktyka swoje.
PawGar nie daj się... Jesteś dobry w dzieleniu się swoimi doświadczeniami i tego się trzymaj.  :Smile:

----------


## pdurys

> Dobrze, że są tacy tutaj, którzy wdają się polemikę i dzięki nim nie nabiera się, aż tylu na ten system z ogrzewaniem za "grosze"!


Nie myl prosze kosztow pozniejszego uzytkowania z kosztami wykonania plyty.
Napisz pozniej prosze jak wybierzesz technologie Twojego fundamentu jak Ci poszlo, jakie miales koszty itp.
Przyznasz chyba, ze wlasnie tego szukales, nie znalazles ale sie zraziles do Legalettu.
I jeszcze jedna uwaga odnosnie kosztow uzytkowania.
To nie ma zbyt wiele do rzeczy jak grzejesz - gaz, prad, wegiel, PC. 
Niezaleznie od tego potrzebujesz iles tam kW ciepla dostarczyc. Aby nie tracic tego ciepla zbyt duzo, izolujesz dom, uszczelniasz okna itp, ale to nic nie ma do rzeczy z kosztami budowy plyty Legalett.
Pamietaj o tym prosze.

----------


## pawgar

> Ja za Legalett dziękuję i naprawdę uważam, że więcej naganiaczy niż budujących. Zero pewności co do powodzenia systemu w praktyce. Najlepszy był J coś tam który sam buduje płytę Bóg wie ile. Zadaje pytanie i znika  Przenoszę się na wątek o jakimś tradycyjnym fundamencie.


Kolejny autorytet z jednym postem się znalazł. 
Kim jesteś? Perm, Tomek131 czy konkurencja w rodzaju www.tradycyjnyfundament.pl

Postaw sobie tradycyjny fundament i bądź szczęśliwy. 
Acha, jakbyś nie wiedział to uważaj też na prefę. Też jest do luftu. I także jest cholernie droga.

Może mam zły dzień a może chciałbym żebyśmy rozmawiali o konkretach a nie o cudach. 




> Zero pewności co do powodzenia systemu  w praktyce.


A czego oczekujesz od zwykłego betonu? Cudu?

Kuźwa to jest zwykła płyta fundamentowa. Beton, rurki, akumulacja. Koniec, nic więcej. 
Czego ty chcesz się doszukiwać? Jakiś nadprzyrodzonych właściwości?
Co jeszcze. Może powinna sama grzać pobierając energię z kosmosu lub świecić nocą.

Rozczaruję cię panie jeden post. Nie ma cudów i nie będzie. Zwykły beton na zwykłej płycie fundamentowej.

Zwykłe płyty fundamentowe mają to do siebie że są zwykłymi płytami fundamnetowymi.

Czy to jest takie trudne do zrozumienia?

Jest produkt, jest cena (cholernie wysoka cena). To wszytko. Podoba mi się biorę, nie podoba mi się nie biorę.

Tu nie ma miejsca na cud.

I nie o to chodzi

----------


## pawgar

Dziękuję, za listy na PRV.
Faktycznie, przepraszam poniosło mnie. Krytykuję pieniactwo dla samego pieniactwa a sam to zaczynam uprawiać.
Nie tędy droga, kolejny raz przepraszam.

Chcę powiedzieć że polemika perma i tomka131 są jak najbardziej na miejscu i są wskazane. 
Nie można bezkrytycznie podchodzić do Legaletu czy jakiegokolwiek innego systemu. Potrzebna jest dyskusja. Denerwuje mnie jedynie sposób wyrażania przez nich swoich wątpliwości. Niemniej przyznam zmusiły mnie one do myślenia. Dzięki chłopaki. Przestałem zatem trzymać się za rączkę z pdurysem i śpiewać hymny pochwalne na temat Legaletu i zacząłem liczyć.

Skupmy się na faktach.
Co do siadającego styropianu to wytłumaczcie mi jak to jest.
Dom piętrowy *szkieletowy* 120m2 waży ok *40ton,* 
dom piętrowy *murowany* 120m2 ok *400 ton.*

Tu uwaga do pdurysa. Jak masz może wagę swojego domu prefy gdzieś w dokumnetacji to proszę podziel się ile twój dom waży.

Natomiast wytrzymałość styropianu EPS 100 jest 10-20kPa czyli *(10 kilo = 10 000 kg = 10 ton ) czyli 10-20 ton na m2*. 




> przekroczenia naprężeń, które  mogłyby prowadzić do uszkodzenia styropianu (wychodzą one 10-20kPa).


Płyta rozkłada obciążenie równomiernie
*zatem*  *EPS 100 pod płytą bezpiecznie wytrzyma obciążenie 1200-2400 ton!* Przy wadze domu 400 ton mamy jeszcze 800-2000 ton rezerwy.

XPS ma wytrzymałość 300kPa zatem dom an takim styropianie wytrzyma 36000 ton mamy zatem 35600 ton rezerwy.

Według tych wyliczeń Na EPS można postawić 6 piętrowy dom zaś na XPS 90 piętrowy!

Z podanych przez perma stronie wynik jeszcze coś ciekawszego.



> Ten wykres jest z tej strony: http://www.softoria.com/institute/ge...erial.html#322


Na tej stronie czytamy 



> Istotną dla użytkownika cechą styropianu jest jego zachowanie przy  obciażeniach mechanicznych. Ponieważ styropian jest materiałem  elastycznym, to zamiast jego wytrzymałości na ściskanie podaje się  wartość naprężenia, przy którym odkształcenie wynosi 10%. Badania  materiału należy wykonywać wg normy PN EN 826:1998. Wartość naprężeń  ściskających wzrasta wprost proporcjonalnie do gęstości materiału wykres  2.3.2/1.




Z wykresu 2.3.2/1 wynika że dla EPS czyli materiału o gęstości 25kg/m3 
10 % odkształcenie uzyskuje się przy obciążeniu 125kPa m2 czyli dom 120m2 mógłby ważyć dla takich wartości 15000 ton czyli 37 pięter!!!

Na tej samej stronie co podął Perm znajduje się jeszcze zapis: 




> Aby jednak nie przekroczyć granicy plastyczności styropianu w warunkach  obciążeń długotrwałych, obciążenia dopuszczalne nie powinny powodować  odkształceń większych niż 2%.


Czyli z tego samego wykresu 2% odkształcenie uzyskuje się dla tych parametrów co podał wcześniej Henkq czyli 20kPa m2 czyli ponownie 2400 ton 
czyli 6 piętrowy dom murowany.

Podsumowanie:

Dom murowany piętrowy waży ok. 400 ton.
EPS odkształcia się do bezpiecznych 2% przy domu o wadze 2'400 ton.
EPS odkształca się do granicznych 10 % dla domu o wadze 15'000 ton.
XPS odkształca się do bezpiecznych 2% przy domu o wadze 36'000 ton.
Zatem jak stawiacie szkieletowca lub murowany dom do 6 pieter możecie użyć EPS.
Jeżeli budujecie prom kosmiczny albo wieżowiec używajcie XPS.

Henok proszę odnieś się do powyższych danych. Może jednak nie tak źle zrobiłeś stawiając pod swoją płytę styropian EPS.

----------


## HenoK

> Skupmy się na faktach.
> Co do siadającego styropianu to wytłumaczcie mi jak to jest.
> Dom piętrowy *szkieletowy* 120m2 waży ok *40ton,* 
> dom piętrowy *murowany* 120m2 ok *400 ton.*
> 
> Tu uwaga do pdurysa. Jak masz może wagę swojego domu prefy gdzieś w dokumnetacji to proszę podziel się ile twój dom waży.
> 
> Natomiast wytrzymałość styropianu EPS 100 jest 10-20kPa czyli *(10 kilo = 10 000 kg = 10 ton ) czyli 10-20 ton na m2*.


EPS 100 ma wytrzymałość 100kPa przy 10% odkształceniu, te 10-20kPa jest bezpieczną granicą jego obciążenia, ~2% wg załączonego przez Ciebie wykresu.
10kPa, to inaczej 10 000N/m2, czyli ~1000kG/m2 lub 1T/m2.
Tak więc wszystkie dalsze Twoje obliczenia biorą "w łeb"  ::-(: .
Przy piętrowym murowanym domu już trzeba się zastanowić nad mocniejszą izolacją, np. XPS 300.

----------


## perm

> EPS 100 ma wytrzymałość 100kPa przy 10% odkształceniu, te 10-20kPa jest bezpieczną granicą jego obciążenia, ~2% wg załączonego przez Ciebie wykresu.
> 10kPa, to inaczej 10 000N/m2, czyli ~1000kG/m2 lub 1T/m2.
> Tak więc wszystkie dalsze Twoje obliczenia biorą "w łeb" .
> Przy piętrowym murowanym domu już trzeba się zastanowić nad mocniejszą izolacją, np. XPS 300.


Wytrzymałość dwie tony/m2 przy wadze domu 400 ton i powierzchni 130m2 to dużo za mało. Nie potrzeba domu piętrowego, parterowy też może tyle ważyć. Mnie firma Polskie Domy wyliczyła wagę parterowego domu szkieletowego bez poddasza na ok 100 ton. To tak na granicy. Zresztą w ulotce firmy BASF którą podał Pdurys są zalecenia. Można sprawdzić. Pod fundamenty XPS 300, pod podłogi na gruncie XPS 200 (to nie to samo co płyta fundamentowa). XPS 100 nie jest uwzględniony nigdzie. Ja zresztą to już pisałem. Dokładnie to samo co BASF mówił mi pan z firmy Bachl. Pod płytę minimum XPS 300. W legalett wiedzą lepiej...

----------


## pawgar

> Tak więc wszystkie dalsze Twoje obliczenia biorą "w łeb" .


Możliwe, nie jestem nieomylny

Henok, za wikipedią 



1kPa=1000N/m2=1000 kg/ms2  czyli jedna tona czy 100 kg?
Z powyższego wzoru wychodzi że 1:1 czyli 1kPa to nacisk 1Tony na m2

Uświadomcie mnie.
1kPa to 1 Tona czy 0,1 tony bo to różnica, i podaj też wzory, przeliczniki i źódło.

Perm 
przywołuję cię do porządku



> W legalett wiedzą  lepiej...


Skończ z takimi tekstami jak chcesz dyskutować.
Będę pierwszy, który uzna że jesteś z konkurencji Legaletu i poproszę admina o zdjęcie cię tego forum.

Jesteś leniem i nie wykonałeś żadnego telefonu do Legaletu, nie masz więc prawa moralnego wypowiadania się w taki sposób.
W przypadku gdy porozmawiasz z Legaletem, zacytujesz ich wypowiedź, możemy dyskutować dalej.

----------


## HenoK

> Możliwe, nie jestem nieomylny


To niestety jest nie tylko możliwe, ale też pewne. Fizyka na poziomie podstawówki (teraz pewnie gimnazjum) się kłania.
Mylisz jednostki masy (kg, t) z jednostkami siły (N, kG, T).
Siła to iloczyn masy i przyspieszenia. 
Ponieważ nasze domy stawiamy na powierzchni Ziemi, musimy uwzględnić przyspieszenie ziemskie, g=9,81m/s2, w przyblizeniu g~10m/s2.
Tak więc 1T=1000kG~10000N.

----------


## HenoK

> Zresztą w ulotce firmy BASF którą podał Pdurys są zalecenia. Można sprawdzić. Pod fundamenty XPS 300, pod podłogi na gruncie XPS 200 (to nie to samo co płyta fundamentowa). XPS 100 nie jest uwzględniony nigdzie. Ja zresztą to już pisałem. Dokładnie to samo co BASF mówił mi pan z firmy Bachl. Pod płytę minimum XPS 300.


Dział marketingu firmy BASF (tam zapewne opracowano te ulotki) nie jest tu żadną wyrocznią. Wątpię, aby polecali stosować swoje najtańsze produkty, skoro mogą sprzedać droższe.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Perm 
> przywołuję cię do porządku
> 
> Skończ z takimi tekstami jak chcesz dyskutować.
> Będę pierwszy, który uzna że jesteś z konkurencji Legaletu i poproszę admina o zdjęcie cię tego forum.
> 
> Jesteś leniem i nie wykonałeś żadnego telefonu do Legaletu, nie masz więc prawa moralnego wypowiadania się w taki sposób.
> W przypadku gdy porozmawiasz z Legaletem, zacytujesz ich wypowiedź, możemy dyskutować dalej.


Nie będziesz mi mówił co mogę pisać a co nie! Jak ci się nie podoba to dodaj mnie do swojej listy ignorowanych i będziesz miał spokój. Legalett stosuje EPS 100 jako normę. BASF tego nie zaleca. Można ich podejrzewać o marketing ale już to pisałem, dużo wczesniej powiedział mi to pan z Bachl Polska. Nie miał w tym interesu bo jak przyznał oni takiego XPS który po płytę mógłby się nadawać nie produkują. Nic z tego co Bachl robi pod płytę się nie nadaje. Jakie stosowanie EPS 100 może nieść skutki napisał jak myślę bezwiednie PiotrO. Regulaminu forum nie łamię. Ktoś kto chce mieć fundament Legalett pewnie mi za tą wiedzę podziękuje bo w Legalett jej nie uzyska. Telefon do Legalett jest bezprzedmiotowy. Usłyszę że wszystko z tym EPS jest ok. Wg nich, co powtórzył PiotrO zgnieciony styro też jest ok. Śmiechu warte!
@Henok
Ja bym akurat firmie BASF wierzył. Jak juz pisaliśmy niemieckie normy EPS nie przewidują wogóle. Zadna z większych firm wykonujących płytę fundamentowa EPS 100 nie stosuje. Legalett tak Wnioski niech kazdy wyciągnie sobie sam.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam
Jak bumerang wraca u Perm jego rozmowa z "guru" z firmy Bachl.
Myślałem, że temat ten został już zamknięty na stronie 50 po moim telefonie i odpisaniu Perm. Przytoczę tu dla przypomnienia tylko fragmenty tamtego listu, które potwierdzają także to, o czym napisał powyżej Henryk. 
_Pan Krzysztof Lenart, z którym rozmawiałem potwierdził, że skoro Legalett stosuje zgodnie z normami EPS 100, to jest to prawidłowo. 
Potwierdził także to, czego Ty się uczepiłeś w mojej wypowiedzi i uważasz za argument przeciw EPS - naturalnym jest zwiększenie po latach twardości styropianu pod ciężarem budynku (pisałem o odwiercie). Zgodził się także z parametrami podawanymi przez nas tutaj na forum: EPS 100 – dopuszczalne obciążenia 100 kPa czyli 10t/m2. Podwyższył dane dla XPS do 300kPa.
Potwierdził informacje Rpilskiego z artykułu: estymowane odkształcenie próbki eps100 pod obciążeniem 36kPa (3,6 tony/m2) po 50 latach - 6%. Dodał, że zagrożeniem byłoby przekroczenie 10%.
I w końcu to co najważniejsze, bo to pewnie spowodowało Perm Twoje przekonanie, że normy polskie są nieodpowiednie. Pan Krzysztof, gdyby budował kolejny dom, to być może zastosowałby Legalett, który widział w Niemczech i mu się podoba, i... dał XPS. Czemu?
Bo uważa, że należy dawać jak najlepsze materiały i stać go na to . Różnica wyliczona przez Pawła 5 300 zł drożej dla 100 m2 przy XPS nie odgrywa dla Niego roli.
Dlatego Perm jeśli podchodzisz do tematu tak jak Tobie i mi powiedział Pan Krzysztof z firmy Bahl, to zastosuj XPS o czym kilka osób już Ci pisało._

----------


## pdurys

> Tu uwaga do pdurysa. Jak masz może wagę swojego domu prefy gdzieś w dokumnetacji to proszę podziel się ile twój dom waży.


Betonu na plyte poszlo okolo 27 m3 daje to okolo 65 ton
Wedlug specyfikacji Praefa sciany i stropy powinny wazyc okolo 120 ton (120200 kg)
Wiezba dachowa to kolejne 4 - 6 ton
Dachowka 12 ton
Wylewka na poddaszu okolo 22 tony
Glazura, Podlogi, armatura - okolo 5 ton
Pewnie powinienem doliczyc jeszcze meble, ubrania itp ale nie chce mi sie szacowac ile to bedzie.
Wszystko razem co powyzej daje wage 230 ton

Powierzchnia zabudowy / plyty fundamentowej to w zaokragleniu 124 m2

Daje to 1854 kg/m2

Mam wedlug projektu tak jak i pawgar a pewnie tez inni EPS100 czyli o wspolczynniku Naprężeń ściskających przy 10% odkształceniu względnym: 100kPa albo inaczej 10197 kgf/m2 - UWAGA kgf nie kg!

Poniewaz 1kgf jest to siła, z jaką Ziemia przyciąga masę 1 kg w miejscu, w którym przyspieszenie ziemskie wynosi 9,80665 m/s2 to dla mnie powyższy parametr mówi, że troche ponad 10 ton na metr kwadratowy "zgniecie" styropian EPS100 o 10%
HenoK popraw mnie prosze, jesli sie myle.

Z tego wynika dla mnie, ze moj dom wywiera nacisk na EPS100 okolo 5,8 razy mniejszy niz dopuszczalny.
Jak dla mnie taki zapas jest OK, ale moze sie pomylilem w wyliczeniach, albo pokrecilem jednostki.

Niemniej jednak, podpisujac umowe z Legalettem, nie zastanawiam sie zbytnio czy dobrze to policza. Gdzies tam w lancuchu projektowania jest konstruktor, ktory to pewnie nie raz sprawdzil i przeliczyl. Ufam im, tak jak ufam projektantom z Praefa, ze adli wystarczajaco duzo zbrojenia w nadproza.
Ufam im tak samo jak inni, stawiajac pietrowe domy z Ytonga.

XPS jest inaczej produkowanym styropianem. Wedlug pliku, do ktorego podalem wczesniej link i tak jak pisal perm styropian ten ma nastepujace wlasciwosci:
"Zalecenia dot. zastosowań Styrodur® C - Płyta fundamentowa - 3035 CS - Wytrzymałość na ściskanie lub naprężenie ściskające (przy odkształceniu 10 %) kPa 300 " (*)
Czyli trzy razy wiecej niz EPS100.
W takim przypadku z mojego wyliczenia wynikaloby, ze to jest 17 razy wiecej niz minimum.

Ale podkreslam, moze sie pomylilem, i mam pod domem juz sprasowany placek zamiast izolacji cieplnej.

(*) W pliku BASF-a nie ma ani slowa dlaczego zalecaja 3035CS pod plyte fundamentowa. Pisze to, bo przeciez plyta (jako slowa) sama moze byc 20 cm gruba pod dom parterowy a moze miec tez i 80 cm pod dom wielopietrowy.

----------


## tomek131

Dawno temu ja i Martina niejaka(juz tu nie zaglada) ,rozpoczęliśmy dyskusję z kółkiem różańcowym bardzo obecnym na tym wątku i wychwalającym L jako najlepszy system grzewczy świata.Zobaczcie kochani ilu ciekawych rzeczy można było się przez ten czas dowiedzieć.A wątek byłby dużo bardziej merytoryczny gdyby osoby zaangażowane w reklamę Legalett odpowiadały normalnie a nie w każdej wątpliwośći lub też wadzie (przecież każdy system je ma ) pisały naganiackie bzdury, bo wtedy inni się denerwują i robi się pieniactwo.
HenoK , napisałeś:

Dobrze dobrana na etapie projektu pompa ciepła pozwoli w porównaniu z "czystą" energią elektryczną zmniejszyć rachunki za ogrzewanie i przy okazji także za ciepłą wodę 3-3,5 razy.

1.
Jak pewnie pamiętasz pytałem o podłaczenie do Legalett pompy ciepła powietrze/woda,mówiłeś ,że ze względu na wysoką temp zasilania wymaganą przez system Legaett,spadnie COP oraz pompa będzie chodzić często co skróci jej żywotność w związku z czym ekonomicznie nie ma to sensu.Tutaj napisałeś ,że 3-3.5 krotnie spadną rachunki za prąd ,czyli ,że pompa uzyska bardzo wysoki dla pomp powietrznych COP.Jak to w końcu jest?Czy może miałeś na myśli klasyczną pompę ciepła.ale tam też przeszkoda jest temp. zasilania niezbedna w Legalett .
2.
Czy prawda jest ze wszystko bedzie ok z pompa tylko z agregatu np 4kW uzyska sie 2kW , w zwiazku z tym zamiast dwoch trzeba trzy czy cztery agregaty i wszystko bedzie chodzic super
3.
Czy wiesz cos o gazowych pompach ciepla-one uzyskuja 55-60 stopni chyba na wyjsciu-bylyby ok po Legalett.Ale trzeba jak rozumiem przylacz gazu i kociol a sama pompa kosztuje pewnie tyle co normalna z odwiertami
P,S Sorry zas mi polskie litery wywalilo

----------


## perm

> Betonu na plyte poszlo okolo 27 m3 daje to okolo 65 ton
> Wedlug specyfikacji Praefa sciany i stropy powinny wazyc okolo 120 ton (120200 kg)
> Wiezba dachowa to kolejne 4 - 6 ton
> Dachowka 12 ton
> Wylewka na poddaszu okolo 22 tony
> Glazura, Podlogi, armatura - okolo 5 ton
> Pewnie powinienem doliczyc jeszcze meble, ubrania itp ale nie chce mi sie szacowac ile to bedzie.
> Wszystko razem co powyzej daje wage 230 ton
> 
> ...


Cytuję pdurysa post w całości bo to bardzo ważne dane.
Za Henokiem: 
*"EPS 100 ma wytrzymałość 100kPa przy 10% odkształceniu, te 10-20kPa jest bezpieczną granicą jego obciążenia, ~2% wg załączonego przez Ciebie wykresu.*
*10kPa, to inaczej 10 000N/m2, czyli ~1000kG/m2 lub 1T/m2.*
*Tak więc wszystkie dalsze Twoje obliczenia biorą "w łeb" .*
*Przy piętrowym murowanym domu już trzeba się zastanowić nad mocniejszą izolacją, np. XPS 300. "*

Wcześniej już przytaczałem zalecenia by odkształcenie styropianu nie przekraczało 2% bo powyżej tej wartości zaczyna się powolne niekontrolowane tzw pełzanie styropianu. Dla EPS 100 jest to wartość obciążenia jak Henok napisał ok 1T/m2 Wartość obciążenia w twoim domu przekracza te zalecenia. Cofnij się trochę do zamieszczonych przeze mnie linków. Tam jest to opisane, Szukaj "compresive creep deformation"

----------


## Jani_63

Podstawową zaletą pomp typu GHP jest wysoka sprawność nawet przy bardzo niskich temperaturach zewnętrznych (DZ).
Producenci podają że potrafi zachować 100% sprawność nawet przy temperaturach -20oC. Są nawet źródła mówiące o -25oC.
Druga różnica na in plus to taka, że są wstanie wytworzyć trochę wyższe temperatury (65oC) niż "klasyczne" PCi.
Ale praca na tak wyśrubowanych parametrach będzie już rodzić spadek efektywności.
Urządzeniem które powinno sobie poradzić z wysokimi wymaganiami jakie stawia Legalett odnośnie GZ jest ta Pompa Ciepła.
Jeden feler. Jest to jedyne jak do tej pory takie urządzenie  na rynku.
Trudno więc mówić że Legalett przy nośniku powietrznym może ogólnie współpracować z pompami ciepła, bo takich pomp które sprostają wysokim temperaturom GZ jakie wymaga ten typ wymiennika jest bardzo mało w stosunku do ogólnej podaży PCi na rynku.
Ale na upartego można te dwa rozwiązania pożenić. :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK , napisałeś:
> 
> Dobrze dobrana na etapie projektu pompa ciepła pozwoli w porównaniu z "czystą" energią elektryczną zmniejszyć rachunki za ogrzewanie i przy okazji także za ciepłą wodę 3-3,5 razy.
> 
> 1.
> Jak pewnie pamiętasz pytałem o podłaczenie do Legalett pompy ciepła powietrze/woda,mówiłeś ,że ze względu na wysoką temp zasilania wymaganą przez system Legaett,spadnie COP oraz pompa będzie chodzić często co skróci jej żywotność w związku z czym ekonomicznie nie ma to sensu.Tutaj napisałeś ,że 3-3.5 krotnie spadną rachunki za prąd ,czyli ,że pompa uzyska bardzo wysoki dla pomp powietrznych COP.Jak to w końcu jest?Czy może miałeś na myśli klasyczną pompę ciepła.ale tam też przeszkoda jest temp. zasilania niezbedna w Legalett .


Z tego co napisałem się nie wycofuję.
Wcześniej rozpatrywałeś sytuację wymiany agregatu elektrycznego o mocy np. 4kW na agregat współdziałający z pompą ciepła.
Pokazałem mankamenty takiego rozwiązania.
Zupełnie inaczej wygląda sytuacja, gdy na etapie projektu do fundamentu grzewczego dobierze się pompę ciepła. Najbardziej korzystnym rozwiązaniem byłoby tu pominięcie pośrednich wymienników i umieszczenie w agregacie skraplacza pompy ciepła jako nagrzewnicy. Dobierając strumienie powietrza, wielkość skraplacza, temperatury pracy można zaprojektować system, który osiągnie COP rzędu 3,0-3,5. Oczywiście dużo zależy też od dolnego źródła. Inne średnioroczne COP osiągnie się w Suwałkach, a inne np. w Szczecinie (mam na myśli pompę ciepła powietrze-powietrze).

----------


## HenoK

> Podstawową zaletą pomp typu GHP jest wysoka sprawność nawet przy bardzo niskich temperaturach zewnętrznych (DZ).
> Producenci podają że potrafi zachować 100% sprawność nawet przy temperaturach -20oC. Są nawet źródła mówiące o -25oC.


Czemu tylko 100% ?
Przecież kocioł kondensacyjny bez większego problemu ponad 100%.
Ale jest w tym prawda, tego rodzaju pompy ciepła przy niskich temperaturach dochodzą ze sprawnością do 100% (ich nominalna sprawność to 150-160%) - http://www.ghp-poland.com/files/GHPPoland_GHP_AISIN.pdf .

----------


## pdurys

> Za Henokiem: 
> *"EPS 100 ma wytrzymałość 100kPa przy 10% odkształceniu, te 10-20kPa jest bezpieczną granicą jego obciążenia, ~2% wg załączonego przez Ciebie wykresu.*
> *10kPa, to inaczej 10 000N/m2, czyli ~1000kG/m2 lub 1T/m2.*
> *Tak więc wszystkie dalsze Twoje obliczenia biorą "w łeb" .*
> *Przy piętrowym murowanym domu już trzeba się zastanowić nad mocniejszą izolacją, np. XPS 300. "*
> 
> Wcześniej już przytaczałem zalecenia by odkształcenie styropianu nie przekraczało 2% bo powyżej tej wartości zaczyna się powolne niekontrolowane tzw pełzanie styropianu. Dla EPS 100 jest to wartość obciążenia jak Henok napisał ok 1T/m2 Wartość obciążenia w twoim domu przekracza te zalecenia. Cofnij się trochę do zamieszczonych przeze mnie linków. Tam jest to opisane, Szukaj "compresive creep deformation"


perm, badz laskaw policzyc jeszcze raz ile to jest 2% "obciazenia" dla EPS100.
Jak dla mnie to jest 2000 kg/m2 (upraszczajac obliczenia)
Moj dom wywiera nacisk 1854 kg/m2 czyli mniej.

Tak czy siak, czy mozesz wytlumaczyc dlaczego WSZYSCY producenci podaja jako jeden z parametrow: Naprężenie ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym?

----------


## perm

Nie chodzi o obciążenie 2% a o odkształceniw 2%. Takie odkształcenie dla EPS 100 powoduje już nacisk rzędu 1T/m2 jak podał HenoK. To można odczytać z wykresów. Z tego co doczytałem, przy takiej wartości odkształcenia (a więc i obciążenia) styropian zaczyna się w sposób niekontrolowany zgniatać. Jest to powolny proces ale trwa tak dugo jak długo trwa nacisk więc w przypadku domu praktycznie przez całe jego istnienie. Styropian obciążony tak by jego odkształcenie nie przekroczyło 2% takiego efektu "pełzania" nie wykazuje. 
Informacja o 10% odkształceniu wskazuje na odporność styro na nacisk. Jakieś kryterium trzeba było przyjąć więc wymyślono to. Ono świadczy tylko o jednej jego cesze, odporności na ściskanie własnie. Nie mówi nic o podatności na pełzanie jak i o np palności styro.
Może być tak że w Niemczech zalecają XPS bo efekt pełzania jest w jego przypadku znacząco mniejszy niż EPS ale tu już spekuluję.
Żeby tak do końca być uczciwy musze napisać że to zgniatanie styropianu po pierwse postępuje dosyć powoli i w czasie coraz wolniej a po drugie jegostopień nie jest jakiś katastrofalny czyli taki dom może siądzie o 2 centymetry, może o 5, rpilski zamieścił wyniki badań z Estonii zdaje się gdzie podają ze po 50 latach taki skurcz wyniósł 6%.. Tu problem jest też w tym że nie da się okreśiić jaki styro w jakim czasie i o ile siądzie. Może być w ciągu 10 lat centymetr, może być 10. Pewnie zależy to też od tego o ile nacisk przekracza ten zalecany, powodujący odkształcenie nie większe niz 2%.

----------


## tomek131

perm, badz laskaw policzyc jeszcze raz ile to jest 2% "obciazenia" dla EPS100.
Jak dla mnie to jest 2000 kg/m2 (upraszczajac obliczenia)
Moj dom wywiera nacisk 1854 kg/m2 czyli mniej.

A gdzieś tam wcześniej pdurys wyliczyłeś ,że masz zapas 5.8krotny , a tu tylko parę procent....to jak byś robił dużą imprezę to musisz stać z kalkulatorem i w pewnym momencie powiedzieć -sorry,ale więcej gości nie przyjmujemy.Ma to swoje dobre strony jeśli np nie lubisz swojej teściowej haha.
A tak poważnie,to niezłe jaja.Już dawno mówiłem guzik kogo obchodzi co się stanie z domem za 20lat.Kasa jest teraz,ale że na to nie ma absolutnie ścisłych norm to jakiś absurd.Już kiedyś pisałem-takie wrażenie mam ,że w dobie kiedy już wszystko jest , wszyscy starają się wymyślić jakieś dziwne wynalazki by zarobić trochę grosza.Płyty,solary.pc i inne.Przyjdzie chyba zastosować tradycyjne rozwiązania.Im więcej czytam tym częściej taki wniosek się nasuwa.A ile tego jest na innych forach ,masakra.Gość pyta co lepsze płyta czy zwykły fundament?Ależ płyta ,a bardzo dobre robi taka firma cezbud.pl i wszystkie dane.I następny post-jest jeszcze bardzo dobra firma od płyt legalett.pl nawet z numerem telefonu.Rzygać się chce.Ktoś w końcu napisał -wynalazek,ma być szybko,prosto i tanio dla wykonawcy (szybciej=więcej budów,prościej=wylać beton w dziure,taniej=wiadomo).Inne zalety to marketing.Może miał rację.A jak słyszę,że styropian jest na granicy normy pod domem to gęsia skóra mi powstaje mimo ,że jeszcze nie zacząłem budować.Zresztą ile lat znany jest styropian i jakie są jego normy?Laboratoryjne.Moje auto laboratoryjnie tez ma palic 7litrow.
Tradycyjne budowle stoja po kilkaset lat i to jest jedyny pewnik!

----------


## HenoK

> Nie chodzi o obciążenie 2% a o odkształceniw 2%. Takie odkształcenie dla EPS 100 powoduje już nacisk rzędu 1T/m2 jak podał HenoK. To można odczytać z wykresów.


Jeżeli już powołujemy się na ten wykres pochodzący ze strony : http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/k...ych_59039.html , to zacytuje też odnoszący się do niego tekst :



> Istotną dla użytkownika cechą styropianu jest jego zachowanie przy obciażeniach mechanicznych. Ponieważ styropian jest materiałem elastycznym, to zamiast jego wytrzymałości na ściskanie podaje się wartość naprężenia, przy którym odkształcenie wynosi 10%. Badania materiału należy wykonywać wg normy PN EN 826:1998. Wartość naprężeń ściskających wzrasta wprost proporcjonalnie do gęstości materiału wykres 2.3.2/1.
> Aby jednak nie przekroczyć granicy plastyczności styropianu w warunkach obciążeń długotrwałych, obciążenia dopuszczalne nie powinny powodować odkształceń większych niż 2%.


Odczytując z tego wykresu bardziej precyzyjnie, to dla naprężeń 100kPa z odkształceniem 10% otrzymujemy gęstość styropianu 17-18kg/m3, co z kolei odpowiada wartości odkształcenia 2% przy naprężeniach ~15kPa.

----------


## perm

> ...Odczytując z tego wykresu bardziej precyzyjnie, to dla naprężeń 100kPa z odkształceniem 10% otrzymujemy gęstość styropianu 17-18kg/m3, co z kolei odpowiada wartości odkształcenia 2% przy naprężeniach ~15kPa.


Przepraszam ale mógłbyś jasniej? Przy różnych obciążeniach gęstość nie może być taka sama. O co tu chodzi? Czegoś nie zrozumiałem chyba  :smile: 

Wydaje mi się że trochę nieprecyzyjnie to określiłeś. Tam nie otrzymujemy gęstości styropianu. Oś pozioma podaje gęstość styro a linie wykresu podają jakie naprężenie jest potrzebne by styro o takiej nie innej gęstości ścisnąc raz o 2%, raz o 10. Dla styro EPS 100 który wg tego wykresu ma gęstość ok 18 kg/m3 te wartości wynosza odpowiednio 100 kPa (to oczywiste  :smile:  ) dla odkształcenia 10% i około 10 - 15 kPa dla odkształcenia 2%. To jest w sumie to samo co napisałes ale dla laika chyba jednak bardziej zrozumiale. ( dla mnie przynajmniej tak  :smile: .)

----------


## HenoK

> Przepraszam ale mógłbyś jasniej? Przy różnych obciążeniach gęstość nie może być taka sama. O co tu chodzi? Czegoś nie zrozumiałem chyba


Chodzi o ten wykres :

Styropian EPS 100 wykazuje odkształcenie 10% przy naprężeniach 0,1MPa=100kPa. Oznacza to, że ma on gęstość 17-18kg/m3.
Przy takiej gęstości przy 2% odkształceniu naprężenia wyniosą ~15kPa.

Tyle wynika z tego wykresu. Nie jest jednak wcale powiedziane, że każdy styropian ściśle odpowiada temu wykresowi. Różnego rodzaju dodatki, czy zabiegi technologiczne przy produkcji mogą spowodować inne właściwości tego materiału izolacyjnego.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Przepraszam ale mógłbyś jasniej? Przy różnych obciążeniach gęstość nie może być taka sama. O co tu chodzi? Czegoś nie zrozumiałem chyba


A ja myślę, że wreszcie zrozumiałeś, że nie zrozumiałeś tego, co kolejny raz tłumaczy Tobie i Tomkowi Henryk.  :smile: 
Podobnie jak nie zrozumiałeś tego, co tłumaczy PDurys, PawGar, Jani_63, Rpilski..., ja.
Tym razem to Twój sukces, z którego możesz się cieszyć.  :big grin: 

Henryku, podziwiam Twoją cierpliwość w wielokrotnym tłumaczeniu tych samych lub podobnych zagadnień. Mam jednak wrażenie, że trolle na dobre zwodzą Ciebie i jak to bywa w tym przypadku nie widać temu końca. Proponuję więc zakończyć zajmowanie miejsca kolejną stroną, po której znów padnie pytanie o to samo. 
Uszanujmy proszę tych, którzy będą chcieli przebrnąć przez te strony w poszukiwaniu doświadczeń użytkowników fundamentu grzewczego Legalett, bo o tym jest ten wątek.
Dobrej nocy.

----------


## pdurys

> perm, badz laskaw policzyc jeszcze raz ile to jest 2% "obciazenia" dla EPS100.
> Jak dla mnie to jest 2000 kg/m2 (upraszczajac obliczenia)
> Moj dom wywiera nacisk 1854 kg/m2 czyli mniej.
> 
> A gdzieś tam wcześniej pdurys wyliczyłeś ,że masz zapas 5.8krotny , a tu tylko parę procent


Czy mozesz czytac ze zrozumieniem?
5,8 krotny zapas wyliczylem dla podawanego przez producentow styropianu 10% nacisku
Jesli zmniejszymy to do wartosci jaka cytowal perm - 2% to da to co powyzej.

Niemniej jednak napisze cos wiecej. (to jest tez adresowane do perm-a)
Nie doktoryzowalem sie ze Styropianu.
Sprawdzilem w projekcie i mam zalozone przez Projektanta Legalettu obciazenie na plyte ze wszystkimi szykanami: sciany, dachowka, snieg itp na poziomie 35 kPa
U mnie jest 18,5 kPa (w przyblizeniu ale bez sniegu - nie wiem jak to dodac)

Znalazlem w sieci nastepujace opracowania:
http://www.nordicroads.com/website/f...c_nr1-2000.pdf
http://geofoam.syr.edu/GRC_i15.asp
http://www.designforhomes.org/media/...Insulation.pdf
a takze dane jednego z producentow - podane kawa na lawe:
http://www.styropol.pl/produkty/grup...we/rid,19.html
Wszedzie tam pisza, ze EPS jest bardzo stabilny nawet po latach. Bardzo mnie zaciekawil przyklad Norweski.
Na ostatniej stronie ...styropol... jest napisane, ze ich styropian EPS100-38 ma Maksymalne obciążenie użytkowe 30 kN/m2 (kPa) czyli mniej niz zalozyl projektant - punkt dla Ciebie perm.
Ale o czym to swiadczy? Ze po tych x latach ten styropian moze "siadze" jak wszyscy wiemy o iles tam mm i tym samym pewnikiem zmniejszy sie jego izolacyjnosc.
Te x lat to tez jest guzik warte, bo w opracowaniach, ktore przytoczylem jest wyraznie napisane, ze zmiana wymiarow zachodzi praktycznie w pierwszym okresie obciazenia, pozniej juz sie nie zmienia - widac to tez na wykresie zalaczonym przez pawgara i perma

W poniedzialek zadzwonie i oficjanie napisze do Legalettu o wyjasnienie i podanie danych styropianu jaki mi "wbudowali" dlaczego zakladajac obciazenia na poziomie 35 kPa zastosowali ocieplenie o dopuszczalnym obciazeniu dlugotrwalym wynoszacym okolo 30 kPa

Niemniej jednak, nadal uwazam, ze nic sie nie stanie bo moj dom jak to juz kilkakrotnie pisalem wywiera nacisk na styropian rowny 18,5 kPa czyli prawie dwa razy mniej niz te zalozone 30 kPa ale oczywiscie nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby "wbudowac" Styrodur nawet 5000CS o wspolczynniku 700 kPa i dopuszczalnym dlugotrwalym do 2% na poziomie 250 kPa  jesli kogos stac.

----------


## perm

Paweł ten wykres  pokazuje jasno że nacisk na styropian EPS 100 nie może przekroczyć 1 - 1,5 T/m2 by odkształcenie nie przekroczyło tych 2%. U ciebie jest więcej. Jest duża szansa że granica plastyczności twojego styropianu została przekroczona w efekcie będzie on za jakiś czas jak to opisał ten nieszczęsliwy PiotrO twardy i mocno zbity. Jeżeli ci to nie przeszkadza to ok.

Co do tego co pisze niejaki PiotrO to chyba nie trzeba komentarza. Strach o utratę pracy spowodował u niego sraczkę umysłową co zauwazy każdy. Nie lubię tak o kims pisać ale ja sie z takim niekompetentnym nieudacznikiem sprzeczać na insynuacje nie mam zamiaru. Pisz sobie co chcesz. Babola jakiego strzeliłeś przyznając że styropian pod płytą legalett twardnieje już nie naprawisz. Żałosny jesteś i tyle.

----------


## pdurys

> Paweł ten wykres  pokazuje jasno że nacisk na styropian EPS 100 nie może przekroczyć 1 - 1,5 T/m2 by odkształcenie nie przekroczyło tych 2%.


Przypomnij mi prosze skad jest ten wykres. 
A co powiesz na dane swisspora?
http://www.swisspor.ch/index.php?sec...Page&id=29&pdf
OK jest to w jezyku niemieckim ale licze na Twoja inteligencje, ktora liczba nas interesuje.

Albo Knaufa w jezyku holenderskim
http://www.knaufinsulation.nl/files/...0tricks_18.pdf

Nie chce sie spierac, ale nadal jestem po jasnej stronie mocy wedlug moich obliczen ale niestety nie spelnia to zalozen projektowych.

----------


## Jani_63

> Czemu tylko 100% ?
> Przecież kocioł kondensacyjny bez większego problemu ponad 100%.
> Ale jest w tym prawda, tego rodzaju pompy ciepła przy niskich temperaturach dochodzą ze sprawnością do 100% (ich nominalna sprawność to 150-160%) - http://www.ghp-poland.com/files/GHPPoland_GHP_AISIN.pdf .


Fakt, kondensat osiąga sprawność powyżej 100%.
Z tym że 100% sprawność dla pomp GHP odpowiada w/g producentów 100% mocy nominalnej, czyli w zależności od typoszeregu odpowiada to sprawności COP 3,5 - 5

----------


## perm

Ten wykres jest ze strony muratorplus. Henok podał linka do niego na poprzedniej stronie.
Dane które są w cytowanych przez ciebie Paweł ulotkach mogłyby zmienić ten wykres, Nie wiadomo bo tego te firmy nie podają czy przy takim naprężeniu (  :smile:  ) styropian wykazuje skurcz większy niż te 2% ale mimo to efekt pełzania jeszcze nie występuje czy też przy takich wartościach skurcz jest mniejszy niż 2%. Wydaje mi się ze to pierwsze bo jest to w końcu EPS 100. Może to mieć związek tak jak HenoK pisał z różnym składem chemicznym tych EPS (jakies dodatki). Dla EPS 100 wg. tych firm długotrwałe obciążenie może wynosić odpowiednio 32 kPa, 20 kPa i 30 Kpa czyli mniej więcej 3,2T/m2, 2T/32 i 3T/m2. Na tym wykresie jest to tylko 10 - 15 kPa.
XPS 200 (słabszego tam nie ma) z ulotki BASF ma to długotrwałe obciążenie na poziomie 80 kPa. Mimo to firma zaleca go tylko pod podłogi na gruncie, pod fundamenty sugerując XPS 300.
Mój dom będzie wazył w przybliżeniu ok 400 ton przy powierzchni 130m2. (podaję za moim projektantem). Parter z poddaszem do adaptacji. Daje to mniej więcej 3 T/m2. Nawet ten mniej podatny na pełzanie EPS 100 jest w takiej sytuacji nie do zaakceptowania.

Myślę że każdy kto chce na styropianie robić płytę powinien taką wyliczankę zrobić, niezależnie od tego kto mu tę płytę robi.

Wracając Paweł do twojego przypadku to jeżeli Legalett zastosował tak "mocniejszy" EPS 100 to wszystko powinno być ok, chyba że umówiłeś się z nimi na coś z jeszcze większym zapasem stabilności bo to co masz to tak trochę na granicy.

Mnie zmartwiłby na pewno fakt że jak nasz poczciwina PiotrO niebacznie wyznał przypadki zgniatania styropianu pod płytą Legalett miały miejsce. Albo zabrakło wiedzy albo co gorsza nikt w Legalett tym sie nie przejmował. No chyba że właściciel niebacznie naprodukował dziecek a to zwiększyło ciężar domu ponad zaprojektowana wartość  :smile: .

----------


## pawgar

Perm, powtarzam, dlaczego nie napiszesz  z Tomkiem do Legaletu z prośbą o wyjaśnienie czy styropian EPS 100 pod dom 400 tonowy się nadaje czy nie. 
Dlaczego powtarzasz ciągle w kółko tą samą swoją opinię bez porozmawiania z konstruktorem który dobrał taki a nie inny styropian.


Nie umiesz napisać, boisz się napisać czy faktycznie jesteś z konkurencji i boisz się konfrontacji faktów.

----------


## perm

> Perm, powtarzam, dlaczego nie napiszesz z Tomkiem do Legaletu z prośbą o wyjaśnienie czy styropian EPS 100 pod dom 400 tonowy się nadaje czy nie. 
> Dlaczego powtarzasz ciągle w kółko tą samą swoją opinię bez porozmawiania z konstruktorem który dobrał taki a nie inny styropian.
> 
> 
> Nie umiesz napisać, boisz się napisać czy faktycznie jesteś z konkurencji i boisz się konfrontacji faktów.


Ja już rozmawiałem ze specjalistą. Firma Bachl i jej przedstawiciel wypowiedział się bardzo kompetentnie. Dokładnie to samo przeczytałem w specjalistycznych opracowaniach. Konstruktor z Legalett zastosował juz styropian który się zgniótł był, (nie wierzysz? Zapytaj PiotraO  :smile:  ). Dla mnie nie jest wiarygodny. Ma bezpośredni interes by zaprzeczać faktom. To co pisał PiotrO tylko to potwierdza. Zacytuję ci:
*"*_Pan Krzysztof Lenart, z którym rozmawiałem potwierdził, że skoro Legalett stosuje zgodnie z normami EPS 100, to jest to prawidłowo._ 
_Potwierdził także to, czego Ty się uczepiłeś w mojej wypowiedzi i uważasz za argument przeciw EPS - naturalnym jest zwiększenie po latach twardości styropianu pod ciężarem budynku (pisałem o odwiercie). Zgodził się także z parametrami podawanymi przez nas tutaj na forum: EPS 100 – dopuszczalne obciążenia 100 kPa czyli 10t/m2. Podwyższył dane dla XPS do 300kPa."_
To naturalne dla inzyniera Lenarta że styropian podlega procesowi pełzania bo tym spowodowane jest jego stwardnienie. To że firmy produkujące styropian i naukowcy tym się zajmuący podają dopuszczalne naprężenia dla styro przy których ten efekt nie wytępuje i takie a nie większe zalecają stosować nie jest dla niego argumentem. O czym ja mam z nim rozmawiać? O tym że jego przekonania sa błędne? On nie ma dostępu choćby do tych ulotek reklamowych? Nie chce mi się juz tego komentować.
Myślę że to wszystko wyjaśnia:
"*Zgodził się także z parametrami podawanymi przez nas tutaj na forum: EPS 100 – dopuszczalne obciążenia 100 kPa czyli 10t/m2."*
Dopuszczalne obciązenia długotrwałe a takie po płytą występują dla EPS 100 w zalezności od producenta wynoszą od 10 kPa do 32 kPa a nie 100 kPa. P. Lenart chyba o efekcie pełzania nigdy nie słyszał.

----------


## tomek131

pdurys napisał:
W poniedzialek zadzwonie i oficjanie napisze do Legalettu o wyjasnienie i podanie danych styropianu jaki mi "wbudowali" dlaczego zakladajac obciazenia na poziomie 35 kPa zastosowali ocieplenie o dopuszczalnym obciazeniu dlugotrwalym wynoszacym okolo 30 kPa

pagwar napisał:
Perm, powtarzam, dlaczego nie napiszesz z Tomkiem do Legaletu z prośbą o wyjaśnienie czy styropian EPS 100 pod dom 400 tonowy się nadaje czy nie. 

Ja widzisz pagwar  zaraz zrobi to za nas pdurys.Współczuje mu , bo ja bym nie zasnął do końca życie chyba,i gdybym był na jego miejscu to wytoczyłbym proces (i relacjonował na bieżąco w internecie)o rozebranie wszystkiego w pizdu na koszt Legalett i zrobienia jeszcze raz od nowa.I zrobiłbym to nawet gdybym miał przegrać bo coś tam jest na granicy normy i niby jest ok.A dlaczego?Dlatego,że takie nie do końca sprawdzone rzeczy powinny być robione z bardzo dużym marginesem bezpieczeństwa, bo nijak się mogą mieć laboratoryjne wyliczenia do rzeczywistości.A chodzi o dom! Majątek życia często czy wręcz cały jego dorobek!To nie jest pralka.Mało tego ,jest to wada gdyby wystąpiła w zasadzie nienaprawialna!.A przecież wystarczy parę złotych (a przy cenie jaką sobie żadają za ten wynalazek Legalett to naprawdę nie ma większego znaczenia) i tak ważna rzecz jak ta NA CZYM STOI NASZ DOM byłaby załatwiona tzn zrobiona z dużym ,koniecznym w tej sytuacji marginesem bezpieczeństwa.A akurat to ,NA CZYM STOI NASZ DOM w/g mnie ,powinno być zrobione z olbrzymim marginesem bezpieczeństwa.Ale coż tam ,kasa panie,kasa się liczy i nic poza tym

----------


## pawgar

> Ja już rozmawiałem ze specjalistą. Firma Bachl


Wybacz ale pracownik jakiejś firmy nie jest dla mnie autorytetem.
*Autorytetem nie jesteś także ty Permie jak również i tu Tomku.* 
Tak samo w sprawach konstrukcji płyty fundamentowej nie jestem autorytetem ja jak i PiotrO.

O płytach fundamentowych powinien wypowiadać się konstruktor projektujący takie płyty.

Powtarzanie w kółko tych samych informacji bez chęci ich zweryfikowania u źródła (a nie u jakiegoś sprzedawcy z Bachl) sprawia że zaczynam cię traktować jako konkurencję L. która w próbuje zasiać ziarno niepewności o przyszłych inwestorów niż rozwiązać definitywnie ten problem.
Dziwię się, że jeszcze nie odgrzewasz starego tematu o tym że płyta powinna mieć 30 cm grubości a nie jakieś tam 20cm , bo 20 cm się złamie pod naporem domu i jest wbrew starej szkole projektowania płyt.

Co ciekawe, te cienkie 20 cm płyty jak i ten niedobry styropian jest stosowany od kilkudziesięciu lat i ci głupi ludzie jeszcze kupują ten Legalett.

Ciekawe też jest, że osoby które nie zrobiły sobie fundamentu z  L. ale same sobie projektowały fundament (tak jak Henok), także zastosowały ten fundament EPS100 pod płytą. 
Umknęło to wam Perm i Tomku czy też Henok nie jest z L. i nie musicie na niego naskakiwać? Może jednak jesteście z konkurencji?

Nie wiem i nie rozumiem dlaczego nie wykonałeś nawet jednego telefonu do L. w celu porozmawiania z konstruktorem tylko bujasz się nie wiem od jakiego już czasu powtarzając w kółko to samo.




> jej przedstawiciel wypowiedział się bardzo kompetentnie.


 to się nazywa zamknięty umysł, bazować na wypowiedziać i autorytecie osoby która nie wiadomo nawet czy faktycznie istnieje.


*To co pisał PiotrO tylko to potwierdza. Zacytuję ci:
"Pan Krzysztof Lenart, z którym rozmawiałem potwierdził, że skoro Legalett stosuje zgodnie z normami EPS 100, to jest to prawidłowo. 
*
Chwila perm, skoro autorytetem dla ciebie jest jeden Pan z firmy Bahl to dlaczego autorytetem nie jest inny Pan z Bahla, który twierdzi inaczej?
Czy może tylko wierzysz w prawdy które są na twoją korzyść.
Zgaduję, że też nie zdzwoniłeś do pana Krzysztofa z BAchl aby potwierdzić czy faktycznie to powiedziłał czy też tylko Piotr tak mówi. 




> Zgodził się także z parametrami podawanymi przez nas tutaj na forum: EPS 100 – dopuszczalne obciążenia 100 kPa czyli 10t/m2. Podwyższył dane dla XPS do 300kPa."


a Henok w późniejszych postach obniżył te dane do 10-20kPa czyli 1-2t/m2.

Jak widzisz co osoba to inne dane.




> O czym ja mam z nim rozmawiać? O tym że jego przekonania sa błędne? On nie ma dostępu choćby do tych ulotek reklamowych? Nie chce mi się juz tego komentować.


No to ja mam ci mówić o czym masz rozmawiać. Siejesz niezweryfikowaną propagandę i nie masz odwagi porozmawiać głównym oskarżonym któremu plujesz w twarz.
Porozmawiaj o przyczynie dla której stosują taki a nie inny sytropian. Dlaczego są takimi głąbami że nie potrafią dobrać styropianu tak jak przedstawiciel firmy z Bahl.
Telefon do L. znajdziesz na ich stronie. Powodzenia.




> P. Lenart chyba o efekcie pełzania nigdy nie słyszał.


 Może L. też nie słyszał. Zadzwoń i dopytaj projektanta również o to.




> Dlatego,że takie nie do końca sprawdzone rzeczy powinny być robione z bardzo dużym marginesem bezpieczeństwa


W sumie to jak bym na twoim miejscu budował dom z cegły na tradycyjnym fundamencie.
A nie tam Panie jakieś wynalazki które tylko od kilkadziesięciu lat tylko są budowane. I nie wiadomo jak to się Panie zachowa. A już o PC, solarach i innych piekielnych wynalazkach nie wspomnę, kto tam by Panie w jakąś niepewną technologię wchodził. Cegła się liczy.
To oczywiście żarcik ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać.

----------


## perm

> ...


Rozmowa z toba nie ma sensu bo ty dwa do dwóch zdaje się nie potrafisz dodać. 
P. Lenart stwierdził że pełzanie to nie problem  :jaw drop: , może występować i ma miejsce w płytach Legalett. 
P. Lenart stwierdził że dopuszczalne naprężenie dla EPS 100 pod płytą fundamentową to 100 kPa. Wszystkie dostępne źródła twierdzą że jest kilkukrotnie (dla niektórego EPS 100 nawet dziesięciokrotnie) mniejsze.
Mozna się bardziej skompromitować?

----------


## makow11

Czytam sobie ten temat  ,temat który z założenia miał być pieśnią nad Legalettem .W momencie gdy dociekliwi zaczęli drążyć temat ,pojawiły się głosy Oburzonych.
Jest co najmniej dziwne ,że Dociekliwi - którzy chcą mieć pewność co do tego nieszczęsnego styropianu ,nie chcą wierzyć na słowo itd. -są atakowani  .Jako osoba ,którą czeka budowa i myśli nad wyborem technologi jestem głęboko wdzięczy "niedowiarkom" .
  Były już takie budowle ,które przeliczali konstruktorzy ,był nadzór budowlany i co? Jakiejś już nie ma, innej zawalił się dach .Może brakowało niedowiarków ,kogoś kto chciał coś sprawdzić ,mieć pewność .
Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki za drążenie tematu ,dzięki wam będę wiedział jakie pytania zadawać mojemu konstruktorowi  - o ile płyta , w moim przypadku ,będzie możliwa i akceptowalna ekonomicznie.

----------


## tomek131

Problem,że to nie tylko styropian jest tu nie wiadomą.W ogóle na temat odwróconej płyty są bardzo różne opinie,a część konstruktorów w ogóle nie dopuszcza takiej opcji.Jest o tym i na tym forum.Na początku byłem napalony - ciach płyta ,ciach praefa i gotowe.Gdybym czytał o tradycyjnym fundamencie czy tradycyjnej ścianie nie zadawałbym żadnych pytań tej natury ,ktore zadawalem tutaj czy na watku dotyczacym scian praefy bo tradycja sprawdzila sie przez setki lat ,tu jest duzo pytan i wiele nie wiadomych a grono naganiaczy tylko utwierdzilo mnie w przekonaniu ,ze cos tu jest nie tak

----------


## pawgar

Chłopaki chciałbym rozmawiać o faktach i na argumenty.
a stwierdzenia w stylu:



> Rozmowa z toba nie ma sensu bo ty dwa do dwóch zdaje się nie potrafisz dodać.


są poniżej mojej godności i nie widzę możliwości dalszej rozmowy z osobą która poniża innych rozmówców i w dodatku sama ma zamknięty umysł i
nie dopuszcza do siebie myśli zweryfikowania  wypowiadanych danych.

To tak jakbym powiedział, że Perm jest przestępcą, groził bym mu za plecami procesem. Ale tylko za plecami! 
Gdy jest możliwość zweryfikowania tych informacji u źródła twierdził bym  "a co ja tam będę wyjaśniał". Wiadomo że taki a taki to przestępca,
nie ma co wyjaśniać.

Perm tak nie można. 

Przepraszam, ale uważam, że nie masz prawa wypowiadania się na forum do czasu weryfikacji swoich teorii.
Jeżeli nie rozumiesz tego, przykro mi ale będę cię ignorował jako Trola forumowego.


Co do moich wczorajszych wyliczanek to błędnie przyjąłem że 10kPa to 10 ton. Powinno być że 10kPa to 1 tona.
wracając do wyliczanek.

Ciekawi też mnie wypowiedź Henk



> Chodzi o ten wykres :
> 
> Styropian EPS 100 wykazuje odkształcenie 10% przy naprężeniach 0,1MPa=100kPa. Oznacza to, że ma on gęstość 17-18kg/m3.
> Przy takiej gęstości przy 2% odkształceniu naprężenia wyniosą ~15kPa.


Przyglądając się tej wypowiedzi 15kPa to 1,5 tony/m2 czyli dla 120m2 płyty, odpowiada to naciskowi 180ton. 
Dla domu jednako przyjąłem wagę 400 ton (pomijam, że pdurys dla prefy pisze o 230tonach) czyli styropian odkształci dla 400 tonowego domu o więcej niż 2%.
Patrząc dalej 10% odkształcenie nastąpi dla takiego domu gdyby miał on wagę 1200 ton czyli gdy wystąpi wtedy naprężenie 100kPa czyli 10t/m2. 

Z tego dla mnie jako laika wynika, że temat obciążenia EPS 100 dla domu szkieletowego nie istnieje. Tu jest ok. Dom ma nacisk 40ton a wiec nawet nie zbliżamy się  do granicy 2% (180 ton).
Dla domu murowanego (powtarzam dla mnie jako laika) chcąc zachować obiektywność, wychodzi, że: 
zakładając wagę domu 400 ton, będzie on miął nacisk powodujący odkształcenie większe jak 2 % (dla 2% dom musiał by ważyć 180 ton) ale dużo mniejsze odkształcenie niż 10% (dom musiał by ważyć wtedy 1200 ton).

Pytanie jakie jest zasadnicze to jakie jest graniczne niebezpieczne obciążenie styropianu EPS 100. Czy 2 % czy 10%. Czy te 2% to jest zalecenie czy wymaganie.
Czy odkształcenie jest niezależne od powieżchni dla proporcjonalnego nacisku. Czy dla płyty 120m2 występuje takie samo odkształcenie co dla badanego fragmentu 10x10 cm.
 A np: zakładając że wybudujemy sobie bunkier o grubych betonowych ścianach mający graniczny nacisk 1200 ton na płycie 120m2. Co wtedy stanie się ze styropianem.
Czy traci on wtedy całkowicie swoje właściwości, czy odpowiada to wtedy sytuacji jakbyśmy płytę betonową kładli bezpośrednio na gruncie.
Ciekawy jestem czy, i jak wpływa grubość styropianu na takie graniczne obciążenie. Czy inne wartosci izolacyjne styropianu osiągniemy gdy warstwa izolacyjna będzie miałą  20,30 100 cm. 

Ja też mam wątpliwości. Tak jak pisałem po to jest ten wątek aby mądrze dyskutować i zastanawiać się.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich z wyjątkiem Perma

----------


## tomek131

NIe wiesz i nie bedziesz wiedzial bo laboratoryjne wyniki moga miec sie nijak do rzeczywistosci z wielu roznych wzgledow.Stad nalezy zastosowac bardzo wysoki wspolczynnik bezpieczenstwa-a to troche kosztuje.Wiec jak widac Legalett ma to gdzies.Co do samej plyty ,jej warstw jest tyle roznych zadan wielu roznych konstruktorow ,ze nad tym co dac pod plyte, na czym na najblizsze KILKADZIESIAT LAT POSADOWIC SWOJ DOM nawet nie powinno sie zastawiac i takie styropiany odrzucic z zalozenia.NIe wiadomo jak to na polistyrenie postoi a co dopiero na takim styro.

----------


## pawgar

Tomku, przepraszam ale nie lubię jak ktoś w koło macieju powtarza te same nie do końca sprawdzone informacje jednocześnie od ilu miesięcy nie chce ich zweryfikować u źródła. Szanuje moich rozmówców ale nie osoby łamiącą netykietę i prawdopodobnie pracujące dla konkurencji L.
Powodujecie tylko zamęt i kłótnie a nie o to chodzi na forach.

Co do mnie to, nie twierdzę że L,. jest doskonały. Gdybyś czytał moje wątki nawet byś zauważył że mam do niego zastrzeżenia. Nie jestem też pracownikiem L.
Faktem jest natomiast, że mam postawiony Legalet i podoba mi się ta technologia.

Przepraszam ale w sprawie twoich wypowiedzi i wypowiedzi Perma napisałem do administartora forum z prośbą o interwencję.

----------


## perm

Doskonale wiesz że nie łamię regulaminu. Nie możesz zaakceptować faktu że piszę coś co podważa technologię Legalett i wiedzę jego wykonawców. Robisz ze mnie na siłę trolla, człowieka bezsensownie upartego, mającego jakiś nieczysty interes by Legalett niszczyć.
Pokaż mi chociaz jedną swoją wypowiedź w której odniosłes się merytorycznie do moich tez. Ja piszę o tym że błędne są stwierdzenia P. Naruckiego że pełzanie styropianu pod domem jest normalnym zjawiskiem i nie trzeba się tym przejmować oraz że wytrzymałość EPS 100 jest na poziomie 100kPa, ty w odpowiedzi piszesz bym sie z nim skontaktował bo on mi wyjasni że ma rację. Wg. ciebie P. Narucki posiada wiekszą wiedzę od firm produkujących styropian. Nie zadałeś sobie trudu by przejrzeć te opracowania które ja czytałem. Linki do nich możesz znaleść w moich i innych forumowiczów postach. Twój ostatni post jest pierwszym w którym próbujesz odnieść się do meritum. 
Tak się składa że w jednym z moich wcześniejszych postów który jak myślałem zakończy mój udział w tej dyskusji napisałem że wprawdzie nie rozumiem tej oszczędności na styropianie, nie wiem z czego wynika i uważam ze stosowanie go jest błędem (nie w każdym przypadku) *ale ponieważ firma Legalett ma same pozytywne recenzje więc nie będę o tym pisał by nie robić jej antyreklamy bo na to wg mnie nie zasługuje*. Niestety znalazłeś się ty, znalazł się PiotrO i zaczęliście ze mnie robic trolla, i takiego jak napisałem wyżej. Nie zgadzam się na takie traktowanie. Jedynym moim celem była odpowiedź na pytanie czy mozna stosować EPS 100 pod domem murowanym. Już wiem że w olbrzymiej wiekszości przypadków nie. Potwierdził to niechcący PiotrO pisząc o przypadkach stwardniałego i mocno zbitego styro pod płytą legalett. Fakt że P. Narucki czyli osoba jak sądzę w firmie Legalett odpowiedzialna za obliczenia konstrukcyjne uznał to za normę, jak też fakt że wg niego wytrzymałość EPS pod płytą wynosi 100 kPa w świetle dostępnych materiałów może świadczyć o jednej z dwóch rzeczy. Albo P. Narucki nie ma pojęcia o właściwościach styropianu który pod domem stosuje albo jest to świadoma oszczędność. Ocenę pozostawiam czytającym ten wątek.


Jak już piszemy. Zgodzę się z Tomkiem że płyta fundamentowa z izolacją pod spodem to jakaś nowość i nie do końca sprawdzona technologia. Zawsze się dziwiłem czemu w opracowaniach dotyczących takich płyt które mozna przeczytać choćby w muratorze nie pokazuje się takiej konstrukcji. Wszystkie te płyty są oparte bezpośrednio na ziemi czy kruszywie a izolacja jest ponad płytą. Wiem już z czego to wynika. XPS jest chyba pierwszym materiałem izolacyjnym który się do takich zastosowań w pełni nadaje. Dla pewności musi być to min XPS 300. Nie bardzo jest co innego pod tę płytę dać. Keramzyt, pianobeton, granulat szkła piankowego, każdy z tych materiałów ma dużo mniejszą izolacyjność za to wysoką cenę. To faktycznie jest problem.

----------


## tomek131

No ja chyba też napiszę do administratora by sprawdził czy w tym wątku przypadkiem nie ma osób piszących pod podwójnym nickiem
Po raz któryś powtórzę-wgłebiając się w temat płyty w ogóle,nie Legalett ,tylko płyty w ogóle jest tyle różnych zdań , tyle opinii, tyle sposobów wykonania proponowanych przez konstruktorów ,że oznacza to iż nie jest to konstrukcja do końca sprawdzona.I im więcej się o tym czyta tym wygląda to tak jakby tak naprawdę nikt nie wiedział jak prawidłowo wykonać płytę,powtarzam plyte w ogole,nie tylko Legalett..Stąd bezsensem wydaje się być w ogóle dyskusja nad wskażnikami , laboratoryjnymi normami ,ugnie się o 2% , a może o 3% , a może będzie uginał się długo i zacznie pełzać.Jak w ogóle można zastanawiać się nad oszczędnośćią paru zlotych w ogólnym bilansie ,gdzie sprawa dotyczy posadowienia domu?!Przecież tu raz popełnionego blędu nie da się naprawić ! A konsekwencje mogą byc poważne
Podobnie nie rozumiem i jak widać nie tylko ,ja jak firma ,która chce jawić się jako firma poważna stosuje styropian co do którego są wątpliwości co do wytzymałości i nasiąkliwości i paru innych.W OGÓLE NIE POWINIEN BYC STOSOWANY Z DEFINICJI I KROPKA.I TYLE.I zastanawiam się przeciwko czemu wy protestujecie w tym układzie, o to ,że ktoś pisze ,że powinno być zastosowane maksymalnie bezpieczne , lepsze rozwiązanie?Rozumiem protest ,bo ktoś chce z lepszego zrobić gorsze,ale protestowanie bo ktoś uważa ,że powinno być bezpieczniej??I jeszcze nazywanie kogoś takiego trollem?Skończcie z tym wstrętnym naganiactwem i kretyńskim marketingiem bo skutek macie odwrotny od zamierzonego.
Jak mantrę powtarzacie wszyscy "ale proszę zadzwonić do inż Naruckiego z Legalett" a po co ? Żeby usłyszeć ,że wszystko jest ok?Bo chyba nie przyzna ,że faktycznie coś jest nie halo.Zwracanie się do osób ,firm czy instytucji niezależnych jest w takich sytuacjach najnormalniejszą i jedyną praktyką zawsze i w każdej materii i tylko osoby zaangażowane po jednej konkretnej stronie mogą mieć inne zdanie.A może inż Narucki jest nieomylny w sprawach budownictwa i jego twierdzenie w tej materii ma być uznane za dogmat?Taki papież budownictwa z XIV wieku

----------


## HenoK

> Co do moich wczorajszych wyliczanek to błędnie przyjąłem że 10kPa to 10 ton. Powinno być że 10kPa to 1 tona.
> wracając do wyliczanek.


Dla ścisłości:10kPa to ~1tona*/m2*.




> Ciekawi też mnie wypowiedź Henk
> 
> Przyglądając się tej wypowiedzi 15kPa to 1,5 tony/m2 czyli dla 120m2 płyty, odpowiada to naciskowi 180ton. 
> Dla domu jednako przyjąłem wagę 400 ton (pomijam, że pdurys dla prefy pisze o 230tonach) czyli styropian odkształci dla 400 tonowego domu o więcej niż 2%.
> Patrząc dalej 10% odkształcenie nastąpi dla takiego domu gdyby miał on wagę 1200 ton czyli gdy wystąpi wtedy naprężenie 100kPa czyli 10t/m2.


Ja też jeszcze trochę zagłębiłem się w ten temat.
Ten wykres pochodzi jeszcze z czasów, gdy za kluczową cechę styropianu uważano jego gęstość. Np. styropian o oznaczeniu FS20 miał gęstość 20kg/m3.
Odkąd obowiązuje nowa norma, uwydatnia się dwie cechy styropianu : jego wytrzymałość na ściskanie, określoną dla odkształcenia 10% i nieprzekraczalny współczynnik przewodność cieplnej. U większości producentów styropian EPS 100-038 jest odpowiednikiem dawnego styropianu oznaczanego FS20, czyli ma gęstość ~20kg/m3.
To z kolei oznacza, że styropian ten odkszałca się na poziomie 2% (wartość odkształcenia przyjęta jako bezpieczna)  przy naprężeniach ściskających rzędu 20kPa.

Jakie właściwości ma styropian ściśnięty? Taki styropian będzie miał większą gęstość. Np. styropian o gęstości 20kg/m3 ściśnięty o 10% będzie miał gęstość 22,2kg/m3. Z kolei gęstszy styropian gorzej przewodzi ciepło (patrz wykres 2.3.2/7 ze strony http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/k...ych_59039.html ), co częściowo kompensuje utratę jego izolacyjności spowodowaną mniejszą grubością.




> Sprawdzilem w projekcie i mam zalozone przez Projektanta Legalettu obciazenie na plyte ze wszystkimi szykanami: sciany, dachowka, snieg itp na poziomie 35 kPa
> U mnie jest 18,5 kPa (w przyblizeniu ale bez sniegu - nie wiem jak to dodac)


Przy obliczeniach naprężeń długotrwałych należy brać pod uwagę wartość charakterystyczną obciążeń długotrwałych, czyli tą którą Ty wyliczyłeś (18,5kPa), a nie wartość obliczeniową.
Przy wartości obliczeniowej (te 35kPa policzone przez konstruktora) stosuje się dodatkowe współczynniki zwiększające. 

Jeszcze uwaga na temat zapasu bezpieczeństwa przy projektowaniu. Ten zapas jest uwzględniany przy projektowaniu w formie różnego rodzaju współczynników bezpieczeństwa.
Oznacza to, że jeżeli z obliczeń wychodzi, że gdy np. w płycie o grubości 20cm naprężenia obliczeniowe są na granicy wytrzymałości tej płyty, to taka płyta jest zaprojektowana bezpiecznie. Na tym właśnie polega projektowanie konstrukcji, żeby dobrać najtańsze, ale jeszcze bezpieczne rozwiązanie. Możemy zamiast prętów zbrojeniowych 8mm, które wyszły z obliczeń zastosować pręty o grubości np. 12mm, i w ten sposób zapłacić za zbrojenie prawie dwukrotnie więcej, ale nie będzie to ekonomicznie uzasadnione.
Postępując w ten sposób wybudujemy dom zamiast za 300tys. zł za kwotę znacznie wyższą.

----------


## pdurys

> Doskonale wiesz że nie łamię regulaminu.


Gdybyś nie robił personalnych wycieczek: 


> Rozmowa z toba nie ma sensu bo ty dwa do dwóch zdaje się nie potrafisz dodać.


to bym Ci przyznał racje. Moim zdaniem, mógłbyś sobie oszczędzić takich uwag.



> Nie możesz zaakceptować faktu że piszę coś co podważa technologię Legalett i wiedzę jego wykonawców. Robisz ze mnie na siłę trolla, człowieka bezsensownie upartego, mającego jakiś nieczysty interes by Legalett niszczyć.


Moja uwaga - osoby, która jak napisałem ma płytę grzewczą Legallet, jeszcze jej nie używa (oczywistość) i zamierza w poniedziałek wystosować zapytanie do jej producenta o wyjaśnienia - mam podpisaną umowę wedle której gwarantują mi poprawną pracę płyty przez 30 lat. Jak dla mnie to może za mało, bo chciałbym żyć ponad setkę, ale i tak na emeryturze zamierzam mieszkać gdzieś indziej więc to nie jest dla mnie problem. Ale oczywiście nie omieszkam powiedzieć o tym fakcie, że styropian pod domem jest w jakimś tam stanie,  następnym mieszkańcom, którym będzie pewnie jedno z moich dzieci z rodziną.

Niemniej jednak w tej chwili doktoryzuje się z tego EPS, XPS i innych.
Dla mnie wyznacznikiem nie są - z całym szacunkiem - słowa przedstawicieli sprzedawców produktów izolacyjnych tylko normy techniczne, opracowania naukowe, zatwierdzone projekty i deklaracje zgodności na zastosowane materiały.
Przygotowuje właśnie to moje pismo - kopie i późniejszą korespondencje postaram się zamieścić tutaj - ale teraz mam pytanie do Ciebie perm:
1. Jaka jest różnica między EPS i XPS oprócz sposobu wytwarzania i lepszych parametrów. Chodzi mi o własności fizyko-chemiczne jak np. to, że XPS ma zamknięte komórki i co z tego wynika.
2. Dlaczego niektórzy producenci w swoich danych raz wspominają o współczynniku "pełzania" a raz nie. Nawet jeśli chodzi o podobne produkty XPS. http://building.dow.com/webapps/lit/...0.pdf&pdf=true Ten np. wyróżnia dwa rodzaje aplikacji Fabrication (transport, chlodnictwo) i Construction (budownictwo). 
3. Czy to, że rozwiązanie odwróconego stropu nie jest powszechnie stosowane znaczy, że nie jest poprawne technicznie? Kiedyś nie było Internetu czy to znaczy, że jest kiepski?
4. Czy możesz przytoczyć normę mówiącą o tym czym tak na prawdę jest ten wałkowany przez nas współczynnik "pełzania"? O co w nim chodzi?

I na koncu informacja podana na stronie Legalett Szwecja: http://www.legalett.com/pics3/Grundsystem.pdf 
Wiem, że to jest po Szwedzku i odnosi się do 3% deformacji ale chyba po tym jak uzyskamy jasną definicję "pełzania" będzie wiadomo czy 2% czy 3% jest wartością graniczną. I czy 
W wolnym tłumaczeniu 


> Standard är kvalité S200 men kan dessutom väljas enligt tabell.


 znaczy: Standardowy materiał się kwalifikuje, ale można też zastosować S200 według poniższej tabeli.

Proszę Cię o krótką odpowiedź na powyższe pytania bez oceny mojej osoby.
Dziekuje

----------


## perm

No cóż, zauwazyłeś Paweł że napisałem do Pawgara to co napisałem. Zdenerwowały mnie te jego powtarzane nieustannie brednie o trollowaniu, jakims ukrytym jakoby interesie jaki mam w negowaniu tego co robi Legalett bez żadnego odniesienia się do tego o co mi chodzi. Zadziwiające jest to że nie dostrzegłeś tego co Pawgar i PiotrO wypisują o mnie i Tomku. Rozumiem że oni mogą i to nie budzi twojego oburzenia. Bardzo jesteś obiektywny.

Co do EPS, ta ulotka którą podałes dodaje nowe wartości do tego co już znamy. Wg nich EPS 100 obciążony naprężeniem 40 kPa/m2 w ciągu 50 lat skurczy się o 3% co oni uznają za wartość bezpieczną. Mamy już kilka wartości; 10 kPa/m2 z wykresu muratora, 20 kPa/m2, 30 kPa/m2, 32 kPa/m2 z ulotek reklamowych i 40 kPa/m2 zw legalett. Na ile jest to wszystko wiarygodne, nie jesteśmy w stanie ocenić.

3 % procent jest wartością którą pewnie ciężko zauwazyć bez pomiarów. Skąd się wziął w takim razie ten zgęstniały i mocno stwardniały styro o którym pisał PiotrO?

Gdybyś cofnął sie trochę w tym wątku zauważyłbyś że w jakims momencie zastanawiałem się czemu niemieckie normy EPS nie przewidują. Żadna z cech fizykochemicznych wydawało mi się nie powinna o tym stanowić. Dopiero spec z Bachl Polska uświadomił mnie że istnieje coś takiego jak pełzanie pod obciążeniem. (pełzanie czyli powolna zmiana wymiarów) Dotarłem do źródeł w ktorych jest podane o ile te wymiary się zmieniają w ciągu dłuższego czasu. Wynikało z nich że ten proces nigdy się nie kończy póki trwa naprężenie. Potem dotarłem do informacji że taki proces zaczyna się jeżeli EPS zmieni swoje wymiary o więcej niż 2%. W związku z tym zaleca się i to mozna przeczytać na stronie muratorplus by obciążać styropian tak by nie zmniejszał tych wymiarów o więcej niż 2% co jak z tego wykresu widać zaczyna się dla EPS 100 przy naprężeniu 10 - 15 kPa/m2. Dalej nie widziałem nic niewłasciwego w stosowaniu EPS 100 ale odezwał się PiotrO i powiedział że są znane przypadki zgęstniałego i mocno stwardniałego EPS 100 pod płytą legalett robioną w Polsce. To było dokładnie to o czym czytałem - pełzanie pod zbyt duzym obciążeniem. Ciekawe jest że patrząc na to co pisze Legalett ze Szwecji nie powinno miec to miejsca! Po 50 latach o 3%! 3mm przy grubości styro 10 cm! Jeszcze raz bez przyrządów nie da się tego raczej zauwazyć, a już napewno nie jest to "zgęstniałe i mocno stwardniałe" Co w takim razie dawało (czy daje?) Legalett Polska pod płytę? Jeżeli jest to ten sam styro co w Szwecji to czym jest to spowodowane? Dlaczego P. Narucki uważa że to normalne? Dlaczego P. Narucki mówi że te dopuszczalne obciązenie pod płytą dla EPS 100 to 100kPa/m2??? Nie czytał tej ulotki swojej własnej firmy?

Mnie interesuje też, pomijając Legalett czemu firma BASF zaleca pod fundamenty płytowe XPS 300. XPS 200 nadaje się wg nich tylko pod podłogi na gruncie mimo że ma wytrzymałość długookresową określoną na 80 kPa a więc dwa razy większą niż EPS Legalettu.

@HenoK:
_"Duże znaczenie dla oceny przydatności materiału do konkretnego zastosowania mają informacje o jego strukturze wewnętrznej. Od niej bowiem zależą takie właściwości materiału jak: wytrzymałość, odkształcalność, izolacyjność termiczna. Jedną z podstawowych informacji o materiale jest gęstość, określana jako stosunek masy [kg] i objętości [m3]"_
Zgnieciony styropian raczej nie ma tej izolacyjności wiekszej bo prowadziłoby to do wniosku że by uzyskać doskonałą izolacyjność wystarczy styropian zgnieść.  :smile:  Musi być chyba zachowana struktura.

----------


## qwerty2

uuu nie zaglądałem kilka dni a tu tyle zaległości,
Ja tylko chciałem dom pobudować - a trzeba będzie zapisać się na korepetycje z fizyki, chemii, i Bóg wie czego jeszcze a to dopiero fundamenty.
Przyznaje wątek zrobił sie pasjonujący jak Moda na sukces. Chętnie wysłucham różnych opinii, bo temat naprawdę ciekawy.

I staram się nie czynić wycieczek osobistych - ale zastanawia mnie:
JAK MOZNA ZYĆ z takim charakterem?
Jak producent daje wam 30 lat gwarancji - to ewidentny zdzierca, i na pewno zwinie się za 2, 3 lata i szukaj wiatru w polu. Co prawada producent jest już na rynku 15 lat ( około), ale nic to - i tak mu źle z oczu patrzy. Zastanawia mnie jak kupujecie samochód, czy buty. co wtedy? Jeśli kupicie auto za 200 tysi, w zaokrągleniu 2 razy tyle co za L. będziecie żądali 60 lat gwarancji? I z równą przenikliwością będziecie sprawdzać, czy blacha została odpowiednio wytrawiona, czy lakier został połozony w tylu warstwach co powinien, a guma na oponach -czy napewno spełnia parametry?
Czy pisujecie również na forach o butach, udowadniając wszystkim wlascicielom pantofli za 200 zł, jakimi są frajerami, bo można kupić funkcjonalne obuwie za 8.5?
Ech, wiem że L jest drogi, wiem że mnie opłacił bym robi wodę z mózgu niewinnym owieczkom, ale naprawdę chciałbym by któryś z producentów okien dał mi 30 lat gwarancji na swoje wyroby. Tam też idzie zostawić 20-30 tysi. ( jeszcze nie robiłem wyceny). I jak da mi taką gwarancję - to chętnie zapłacę ponad standard. 
Panowie gdyby przeznaczyć tą energię z jaką udzielacie się na forum - na ogrzanie waszych kiedyś w przyszłości wybudowanych domów - nie będzie potrzebny żaden inny system grzewczy. Wasz zapał wystarczy.

----------


## perm

> ...


Kolejna twoja merytoryczna wypowiedź w sprawie. Tak kochasz Legalett ze tylko na jego temat się wypowiadasz. Nic innego z domem związanego cię nie interesuje. A może ty będziesz mieszkał na samej płycie? Rozumiem że dociekliwość wobec tego na czym stoi dom jest nie na miejscu bo psuje ci humor. Ty byłbyś szęśliwy nawet gdyby postawili ci płytę fundamentową na zużytych wacikach. Zmień sobie nicka na: "tylko legalett" albo "nie ma jak legalett".

----------


## tomek131

qwerty2 napiszę również ,bo twój post tyczy się również mnie.Otóż przykłady które podałeś nijak się mają do przyczyn mojej dociekliwości ,bo są po prostu odwracalne-buty można wymienić okna też , samochód to też zły przykład bo kupuje się produkt ,który widać na ulicach w tysiącach i tysiące ludzi tym jeżdżą bez względu na markę ale....gdyby nagle pojawiła się nowa marka ,miała kwadratowe koła i silnik na dachu i twierdziła ,że tak jest zdrowiej,bardziej komfortowo,oszczędniej,szybciej i trwalej  a jej produkt kosztuje tyle co Mercedes klasy S , też byłbym dociekliwy
Gwarancja naprawdę wiele nie daje-gdyby okazało się ,że za parę lat ,że np.domy się walą i Legalett musi w ramach gwarancji masowo realizować roszczenia gwarancyjne to po prostu ogłosił by upadłość, a roszczenia wszystkich poszkodowanych zostałyby zaspokojone z masy upadłościowej wartej np 50tys zł.I kropka.Tyle z gwarancji
I chodzi o to ,że to najważniejszy element domu,element ,którego nie da się wymienić na inny jak się zepsuje.Stąd moja dociekliwość.
Zastanawiam się też,ale to już może mało ważne w ogólnym obrazie, skąd wezmę nowy agregat za np 20lat jak będę chciał wymienić na nowy lub z elektrycznego na wodny a firma w tym czasie już nie będzie istnieć?Dam komuś do skonstruowania?

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, pozwólcie, że nie wypowiem się na tak drażliwe tematy gorąco poruszane po raz enty.
Mam za to wielką wątpliwość, z którą póki co nie zdążyłam się podzielić z panem Wojciechem z legalettu (głównie z tego powodu, że nie mam do niego bezpośredniego telefonu, a z panią Kasią tego nie załatwię).
 Powiedzcie mi taką rzecz - mam legalett, odwodnienie zrobione, niemniej jednak w tej sytuacji jaka jest w tym roku mogę je sobie "schować", poziom wody na ogół jest równy z gruntem, czytaj prawdopodobnie z moim styropianem, dużo powyżej rur odwadniających. Czy istnieje ryzyko przesunięć, może podmywania podsypki? Wiem, że pod takim ciężarem jest to pewnie mało prawdopodobne, ale lepiej bym się czuła wiedząc to na pewno, w końcu po coś tę rurę odwadniającą kładzie się wokół domu.... 
Pozdrawiam K

----------


## MCB

Bardziej obawiał bym się zawilgocenia płyty.
U mnie woda też wysoko. Gruntowa ok. 40cm pod styropianem. Dodatkowo mam sporo wody po opadowej na powierzchni działki. Nie wsiąka bo gleba gliniasta.
3 dni temu mierzona wilgotność płyty (przygotowania do klejenia finishparkietu). Jest OK.
Czy poziom wody mierzysz w studzience zbiorczej odwodnienia?

Na razie jeszcze nie grzeję płyty. Temperatura w domu niedawno wynosiła 20st. obecnie waha się pomiędzy 18-19 st.
Dom jeszcze nie zamieszkały. Żadnych dodatkowych źródeł ciepła. Działa rekuperacja. Rolety parteru zamknięte. Na poddaszu nie bo ich jeszcze nie ma. Stabilność temperatury dom zawdzięcza olbrzymiej masie (strop monolit, silikaty) i zyskom z poddasza.

Po uruchomieniu płyty będę monitorował temperaturę i zużycie energii. Wyniki wstawię na forum.

W wątku o buforze ciepła wstawię dla zainteresowanych pomiary temperatur podczas nabijania bufora i poboru wody przez wężownicę. Uruchomienie bufora wkrótce.

Pozdrawiam M.

----------


## katarzynap3

Czy poziom wody mierzysz w studzience zbiorczej odwodnienia?

Nie mamy takowej, brak kanalizacji i możliwości podłączenia do czegokolwiek. 
poziom wody mamy widoczny, na odkrytym wykopie do czegośtam, który został i czeka na zasypanie. 
Kurczę, jak kazałam naszym specjalistom (kierownikowi budowy i Panu Januszowi z Legalettu), żeby maksymalnie podnieść domek do góry o jakieś 30 cm więcej niż jest teraz to powiedzieli, że źle to będzie wyglądać, a P. Janusz, że nie może podnieść wyżej niż 50 cm i tak mam podejrzenia, że sobie to obniżyli, bo po zniwelowaniu terenu miały być 3 schodki a został tylko jeden. 
MCB dzięki za odpowiedź, powiedz mi jeszcze jak zmierzyć wilgotność płyty? Pozdrawiam K

----------


## MCB

Wilgotność płyty mierzył fachowiec z firmy od parkietów przy pomocy fachowego przyrządu  :smile: 

Co do poziomu 0 to odpowiada za to przede wszystkim osoba dokonująca adaptacji projektu. Geodeta wyznacza a wykonawca ma się do tego dostosować.

Ja też nie mam gdzie odprowadzić grawitacyjnie wody z drenażu. Jednak w najniższym punkcie opaski dren. zlokalizowałem studzienkę
i tam zaglądam. Raz zdarzyło mi się wypompować z niej wodę na odległą działkę. Teraz tego nie robię, bo nie mam pewności czy takie częste pompowanie nie pogorszy warunków wodnych i będzie napływać coraz więcej wody.

----------


## QBELEK

> a P. Janusz, że nie może podnieść wyżej niż 50 cm i tak mam podejrzenia, że sobie to obniżyli, bo po zniwelowaniu terenu miały być 3 schodki a został tylko jeden. 
> MCB dzięki za odpowiedź, po


 Prawdopodobnie chodziło panu Januszowi o to, że nie może podnieść powyżej 50 cm bo wtedy potrzebna jest geowłóknina na umocnienie skarpy. Ja potrzebowałem podnieść powyżej 50 cm w jednym z rogów budynku a pan Janusz po przyjeździe był zaskoczony, że mam tak pochyloną działkę. Na szczęście materiały z legalettu jeszcze nie dojechały i geowłóknina została dodana do transportu przede wysyłką do mnie.

----------


## pdurys

> Czy poziom wody mierzysz w studzience zbiorczej odwodnienia?
> 
> Nie mamy takowej, brak kanalizacji i możliwości podłączenia do czegokolwiek. 
> poziom wody mamy widoczny, na odkrytym wykopie do czegośtam, który został i czeka na zasypanie.


Ale czytalas opis w projekcie:



> Generalnie - konieczne jest wykonanie drenazu opaskowego z co najmniej dwiema studzienkami na poziomie - jak opisano na detalu a-a, i doprowadzenie wody opadowej do instalcji melioracyjnej, kanalizacji deszczowej lub do studni chlonnych.
> Nie dopuszcza sie odprowadzenia do ww. instalacji drenazu wody opadowej z instalacji odwodnienia dachu budynku. Zaleca sie - w celu szybkiego odprowadzenia wody opadowej wykonanie studnii chlonnych - o ile z posesji nie ma dostepu do kanalizacji burzowej.
> Wokol calego budynku nalezy zachowac przynajmniej na szerokosci 1 metra pas gruntu z zapewnieniem spadku o nachyleniu okolo 5% [na zewnatrz] w celu szybkiego odprowadzenia wody opadowej poza obszar posadowienia budynku.


Chyba rozumiesz, że nie można się budować w takim miejscu gdzie woda stoi przez dłuższy czas - chyba, że na palach jak na Pacyfiku.
ZAWSZE musisz miec zapewnione odprowadzenie wody opadowej, chyba że lubisz ryzyko jak ludzie np. we Wrocławiu lub mieszkający na terenach zalewowych.

----------


## Piotr O.

Katarzyno - obowiązkiem *inwestora* jest w najniższym punkcie opaski drenażowej wykonanie studzienki (pisał o tym MCB).
W przypadku wątpliwości co do jej funkcjonowania dzwoń nie tylko do p. Wojciecha (chyba, że wszyscy są teraz w terenie na budowach).
W razie potrzeby służę telefonem na priw.
Pozdrawiam

PS Myślę, że skoro L. jest robiony także na podłożu torfowym, to i w Twoim przypadku projektant i wykonawca powinni zrobić prawidłowo.  Z tego co pamiętam u Was pod fundamentem i wokół niego nasypano sporo piasku...

----------


## katarzynap3

> Katarzyno - obowiązkiem *inwestora* jest w najniższym punkcie opaski drenażowej wykonanie studzienki (pisał o tym MCB).
> W przypadku wątpliwości co do jej funkcjonowania dzwoń nie tylko do p. Wojciecha (chyba, że wszyscy są teraz w terenie na budowach).
> W razie potrzeby służę telefonem na priw.
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> PS Myślę, że skoro L. jest robiony także na podłożu torfowym, to i w Twoim przypadku projektant i wykonawca powinni zrobić prawidłowo.  Z tego co pamiętam u Was pod fundamentem i wokół niego nasypano sporo piasku...


  Dzięki za informacje.
Nie mamy podłoża torfowego, tylko piaszczyste, więc woda nie stoi miesiącami . mamy zrobioną już kostkę wokół, co wg naszego wykonawcy ostatecznego miało pomóc w "niepodmakaniu" płyty. Generalnie woda ma tendencję do samoczynnego spływania w kierunku Wisłoka - w zeszłym roku nie było takich problemów, chociaż rzeczony wykonawca pozostałych prac budowlanych powiedział, że na tym terenie taki rodzaj drenażu jest bez sensu, bo powoduje dodatkowe zbieranie wody i uniemożliwia jej swobodny spływ, .... np do piwnicy sąsiada - non stop ma ok. 80 cm wody. i pompuje. 
Może to oznacza, że jednak pod płytą jest ok. 
W każdym razie zajrzę jeszcze do projektu legalettu. Pozdrawiam K

----------


## MCB

Sama studzienka nic nie pomoże, gdy nie ma gdzie odprowadzić wody.
U mnie płyta jest sporo powyżej poziomu sąsiednich działek i woda nie powinna do niej dojść,
tylko że ziemia dookoła płyty jest gliniasta a sama płyta leży na warstwie piasku i żwiru wsypanego do niecki
pozostałej po wybraniu gruntu rodzimego. Jeżeli nie odprowadzę wody z rynien po za ten obręb
to pod płytą mam basen i poziom wody jest wyższy od poziomu wody w pozostałej części działki.
Od 2 tygodni mam już opaskę z kostki i teraz instaluję rynny i odprowadzenia wody.

----------


## pawgar

Wolność słowa to jedno ale trolowanie i naruszenie netykiety forum to inna sprawa.
Koniec końców  Tomek i Perm zostali zbanowani przez administratorów forum.

Jako że nieobecni nie mogą się bronić, nie rozwijam dalej mojej wypowiedzi. Kończę ten temat. 

Co do wysokości wód gruntowych pod L. to zainspirowaliście mnie tematem. Ja mam obecnie wykopane rowy pod wodę na głębokość prawie 2 m i na razie sucho.
Zastanawiam się nad mierzeniem wysokości wód gruntowych, oraz sprawnością (przepustowiścią czy wydajnością) odbieranej wody przez drenaż opaskowy.
Na razie nie mam pomysłu jak to technicznie wykonać (może przepływomierz do końca rury drenażowej i czujnik poziomu cieczy koło ujścia drenażu). Wtedy będę wiedział ile wody odbiera przy końcu drenaż (czyli ile nie wsiąka w grunt po trasie opaski), oraz ile pod sytropan podchodzi woda (np: po roztopach).
Zakopałem trochę kabla żelowego 5 parowego w okolicach drenażu i wyprowadziłem go w domu w pomieszczeniu technicznym. Niech leży i czeka na przypływ pomysłów  :smile:

----------


## Dareckyy

Nie mieliście robionych przed budową badań geotechnicznych gruntów? Badania te m.in. określają poziom wód gruntowych, a przede wszystkim nośność gruntu. Na tej podstawie, a także biorąc pod uwagę projekt domu projektanci z Legalettu projektują płytę.

----------


## MCB

Oczywiście, że miałem badania geotechniczne. Wody gruntowe poniżej 1,5m. Tylko, że to było latem. 
U mnie jest tak, że mam nasyp 50cm (trochę gliniasty), humus z piachem, reszta to glina 100% lub ze żwirem. Gdzieniegdzie na 1,5m-2m sączy się woda.
Cały teren ma spadek w kierunku mojej działki i po opadach woda opadowa spływa po tej glinie. Wód podskórnych praktycznie nie ma. Na studnie nie ma szans.
Za to po opadach stoi sporo wody. Nie jest jeszcze tragicznie - kolejne działki są niżej.
Co do opaski drenażowej to u mnie podczas prac legaletowo-koparkowych ok. 8m tejże zostało zgniecione. Jak się da to skontrolujcie u siebie.

----------


## QBELEK

Nasz fundament stoi na działce pochylonej a 50 m dalej płynie struga, badania geotechniczne wykazały wody gruntowe na głębokości 1,80 przy czym jest to woda ciągle się przesączająca w kierunku spadku czyli biegu strugi, cytując geotechnika " woda podziemna ma chrakter swobodny oraz ciągły". Pod wierzchnią wartwą humusu znajdują się piaski i żwiry rzeczne. Pan Janusz zaproponował że jak będziemy kopać kanalizację w stronę spadku to wystarczy że po ułożeniu rur kanalizacji włożymy rurę drenażową z opaski przez niego wykonanej w wykop kanalizy i zasypiemy. Bez żadnej studzienki rewizyjnej czy chłonnej. 
Dla nas większym problemem jest to że fundament stoi w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie drogi dojazdowej której spadek skierowany jest w naszą stronę. Droga jest gruntowa, bez studzienek na deszczówkę i jak lepiej pada to płynie woda z piachem na naszą posesję. Planujem zrobić jakieś odwodnienie liniowe wzdłuż lini naszej działki  od strony  drogi aby woda po deszczu płynęła do wspomnianej wyżej strugi jako że kanalizy burzowej nie mamy.

Zbanowanie perm i tomka nie oznacza że zagadnienie pełzania EPS pod fundamentem Legalett zostało wyjaśnione !!! Nie każdy ma namiary do konstruktorów firmy więc jeśli rozmawialiście napiszcie proszę jakie jest ich (inżynierów Legalett) zdanie.

----------


## pdurys

> Zbanowanie perm i tomka nie oznacza że zagadnienie pełzania EPS pod fundamentem Legalett zostało wyjaśnione !!! Nie każdy ma namiary do konstruktorów firmy więc jeśli rozmawialiście napiszcie proszę jakie jest ich (inżynierów Legalett) zdanie.


Jeszcze nie mam odpowiedzi na wyslane przeze mnie pismo.
Jak otrzymam odpowiedz, to sie postaram nim podzielic, jak rowniez kopia pisma jaki wyslalem.

Na dzien dzisiejszy, wydaje mi sie, ze wyjasnienia, ktore podal HenoK sa OK.
To co sie stanie ze styropianem to bedzie scisniety, przez to obnizy sie jego wspolczynnik izolacyjnosci (do poziomu podobnego jak XPS) i tyle. Ani sie dom nie zawali, ani nie bedzie trzeba placic kroci za ogrzewanie w stosunku do tego co placic bedziemy zaraz po instalacji plyty.

----------


## QBELEK

Pdurys jeśli wysłałeś pismo pocztą elektroniczną zadzwoń i upewnij się czy je otrzymali i przyjęli do dalszych konsultacji. Ja często swoje maile musiałem potwierdzać telefonicznie bo długo nie było odpowiedzi.

----------


## perm

> Jeszcze nie mam odpowiedzi na wyslane przeze mnie pismo.
> Jak otrzymam odpowiedz, to sie postaram nim podzielic, jak rowniez kopia pisma jaki wyslalem.
> 
> Na dzien dzisiejszy, wydaje mi sie, ze wyjasnienia, ktore podal HenoK sa OK.
> To co sie stanie ze styropianem to bedzie scisniety, przez to obnizy sie jego wspolczynnik izolacyjnosci (do poziomu podobnego jak XPS) i tyle. Ani sie dom nie zawali, ani nie bedzie trzeba placic kroci za ogrzewanie w stosunku do tego co placic bedziemy zaraz po instalacji plyty.


No i jaka odpowiedź dostałeś?
Z tym ściśnietym styro to nie tak. Im bardziej sprasowany tym mniejszą ma izolacyjność a nie odwrotnie. Gęstszy czyli cięższy styropian izoluje lepiej ale pod warunkiem zachowania jego wewnętrznej struktury. Tak powiedziano mi w firmie BASF.

----------


## tomek131

Witam po krótkiej przerwie.
Dostałem krótkiego bana za "obrażanie innych użytowników forum".Chciałbym poinformować ,że w pierwszej wolnej chwili napiszę do administratora tego forum ,bowiem o ile mnie pamięć nie myli, to najbardziej obrażliwe słowo jakiego użyłem to "naganiacz" lub "naganiacze".Administrator 
(oczywiście po tym jak przybiegnie się do niego na skargę z kopią postu)pewnie się nie zastanawia tylko daje bana bo ma czarno na białym.Ja jednak poproszę by się zastanowił nad głębszym sensem tego wątku ,nad osobami z podwójnymi nickami oraz nad ich zaangażowaniem w interesy firmy Legalett.List i odpowiedz wkleje tutaj

Czytelnicy swój rozum mają i zapewne sami wyciągną wniosek co jest gorsze z punktu widzenia netykiety -użycie słowa naganiacz czy traktowanie tego tak pożytecznego i wartościowego forum dla wciskania innym bzdur i to w tak ważnej decyzji jak posadowienie domu.

Perm co takimi małymi literami napisałeś że:
"Styropian, tzw. EPS 100 czyli taki o wytrzymałości na nacisk 100 kPa pod płytą fundamentową? Nie nadaje się!
Usłyszysz to od jego producentów, takich jak Bachl, BASF czy Termoorganika. Nie wierzysz? Zadzwoń do nich!"
Też dostałeś bana i piszesz malutkimi ,żeby kogoś nie urazić?haha
A ty w ogóle za co dostałeś bana ,przeca ty nawet naganiaczem chyba nikogo nie nazwałeś?

----------


## perm

> ...
> Perm co takimi małymi literami napisałeś że:
> "Styropian, tzw. EPS 100 czyli taki o wytrzymałości na nacisk 100 kPa pod płytą fundamentową? Nie nadaje się!
> Usłyszysz to od jego producentów, takich jak Bachl, BASF czy Termoorganika. Nie wierzysz? Zadzwoń do nich!"
> Też dostałeś bana i piszesz malutkimi ,żeby kogoś nie urazić?haha
> A ty w ogóle za co dostałeś bana ,przeca ty nawet naganiaczem chyba nikogo nie nazwałeś?


Napisałem że ktos z legalett dwa do dwóch nie potrafi chyba dodać. Szczerze mówiąc nie ma zamiaru sie takimi pierdołami przejmować. Zaangażowałem sie w tym wątku bo chciałem na podstawie doświadczeń uzytkowników Legalett wyciągnąc wnioski co do zastosowania tegi nieszczęsnego EPS 100 pod płytą u siebie. Nie zastosuję. Raz ze producenci styropianu do których dotarłem nie zalecają, dwa nie chcę by zdazyło się z nim to co opisał PiotrO czyli "styropian mocno zbity i stwardniały". W BASF wytłumaczyli mi że taki styropian ma gorszą izolację bo zniszczona zostaje jego wewnętrzna struktura. Co tu można więcej dodać. 
Małe literki w sygnaturce bo nie lubię świecić poza tym aż tak wielu ten temat nie interesuje, mnie tez coraz mniej. Swoje wiem, wystarczy. Nie odzywałbym sie tu juz wogóle gdyby nie te żałosne próby zrobienia ze mnie konkurencji czy tez jakiegoś niedoinformowanego nieuka.

----------


## pedronx

Witam,
Jeśli temat był, to wybaczcie, ale nie do końca wiedziałem jak sformułować zapytanie...
Jako, że planuję wybudować płytę podobną do legaletu, jednak zamiast powietrza zastosować wodę mam pytanie o wierzchnią warstwę płyty. Wiadomo że w przypadku zatopienia rur ogrzewania w płycie nie potrzebuję wylewki. Podobno powierzchnia płyty nadaje się  -oczywiście jeśli będzie równa i dobrze zatarta- do położenia bezpośrednio na niej posadzki. 
Czy to prawda? Czy rzeczywiście sprawdziło się to w przypadku Waszych płyt?
Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek131

UUUUuuuuuuu nawet gdzie indziej nasze forum przywołują , noi o Legalett piszą zle.Kurcze ,to trolle internetowe patrzcie no.Jak śmią ,trzeba by się na nich poskarżyć tylko gdzie .......
http://ogrzewanie.drewnozamiastbenzy...wczy-legalett/

----------


## Dareckyy

Nie odniosłem wrażenia, że autor pisze źle o funkcjonowaniu Legalettu jako źródle ogrzewania domu, tylko o jego wyższym koszcie w porównaniu do płyty fundamentowej i ogrzewania podłogowego z mat elektrycznych. Ja jednak jestem świadomy różnic pomiędzy tymi rozwiązaniami i wolę zapłacić wyższą cenę za to pierwsze. Natomiast jestem ciekaw wyjaśnień dotyczących rodzaju styropianu stosowanego pod płytę. Mam co prawda zaufanie do konstruktorów z Legalett i ich wyliczeń, ale zawsze warto zasięgnąć opinii  i z innych źródeł np. samych producentów styropianu. Również wysłałem zapytanie w tej sprawie do jednego z nich i czekam na odpowiedź.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Witam, Podobno powierzchnia płyty nadaje się  -oczywiście jeśli będzie równa i dobrze zatarta- do położenia bezpośrednio na niej posadzki. 
> Czy to prawda? Czy rzeczywiście sprawdziło się to w przypadku Waszych płyt?


Tak, powierzchnia fundamentu grzewczego Legalett dobrze wykonana, nadaje się do położenia bezpośrednio na niej posadzki.

----------


## pedronx

> Tak, powierzchnia fundamentu grzewczego Legalett dobrze wykonana, nadaje się do położenia bezpośrednio na niej posadzki.


Piotr O. dzięki za odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## avatar25

> UUUUuuuuuuu nawet gdzie indziej nasze forum przywołują , noi o Legalett piszą zle.Kurcze ,to trolle internetowe patrzcie no.Jak śmią ,trzeba by się na nich poskarżyć tylko gdzie .......
> http://ogrzewanie.drewnozamiastbenzy...wczy-legalett/


Autor chyba ma na myśli, że jak włoży w płytę maty elektryczne zamiast systemu Legalett to przez 8 lat ogrzewanie będzie miał za darmo. Według niego roczny koszt ogrzewania matami będzie identyczny jak Legalett w co szczerze wątpię. Legalett działa na zasadzie akumulacji i rurki są głęboko w betonie. Maty kładzie się kilka cm pod powierzchnia podłogi żeby szybko reagowały na zmiany temperatury na dworze i ustawienia termostatu. Co spowoduje dużo wyższe koszty, ponieważ podłoga będzie się dużo szybciej wychładzać i niezbyt dobrze akumulować. 

Tak na marginesie. Robi się trochę zimno. Pytanie do innych Legalett'owców - zaczeliście już grzać czy dopiero się przygotowujemy?

----------


## Piotr O.

> Tak na marginesie. Robi się trochę zimno. Pytanie do innych Legalett'owców - zaczeliście już grzać czy dopiero się przygotowujemy?


Legalett się sam przygotowuje.  :big grin:  Termostaty ustawione zrobią swoje. Jak do tej pory jest ciepło i coraz cieplej. Podobno ma być długa i piękna jesień - oby.

----------


## Jani_63

> Napisał *pedronx*  
>                  Witam, Podobno powierzchnia płyty nadaje się   -oczywiście jeśli będzie równa i dobrze zatarta- do położenia  bezpośrednio na niej posadzki. 
> Czy to prawda? Czy rzeczywiście sprawdziło się to w przypadku Waszych płyt?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tak, powierzchnia fundamentu grzewczego Legalett dobrze wykonana, nadaje się do położenia bezpośrednio na niej posadzki.


Patrząc całkiem obiektywnie, muszę przyznać Piotrze że Twoja odpowiedź jednak zalatuje trochę marketingiem.
*pedronx* w swoim pytaniu wyraźnie zaznaczył że chodzi mu o płytę grzewczą jako taką.
W odpowiedzi usłyszał że płyta Legalett spełnia te wymagania.
A wystarczyło napisać że płyta dobrze wykonana nadaje się do położenia bezpośrednio posadzki.
Czepialski się zrobiłem ostatnio, ale spójrz na swoją odpowiedź obiektywnie.  :wink: 
Inna sprawa że *pedronx* uzyskał odpowiedź o którą mu chodziło.

*avatar25* powiedz mi która to technologia zabrania ułożenia kabli grzewczych w grubości wylewki dla zwiększenia jej akumulacyjności kosztem dynamiki oddawania ciepła.
Pomijam fakt, że zdania co do do energochłonności między systemem dynamicznym a akumulacyjnym są podzielone.
W tym przypadku bardzo dużą rolę odgrywa styl zamieszkiwania, i to on będzie decydował w głównej mierze który typ grzania (dynamiczny vs. akumulacyjny) będzie bardziej opłacalny.

----------


## avatar25

> *avatar25* powiedz mi która to technologia zabrania ułożenia kabli grzewczych w grubości wylewki dla zwiększenia jej akumulacyjności kosztem dynamiki oddawania ciepła.
> Pomijam fakt, że zdania co do do energochłonności między systemem dynamicznym a akumulacyjnym są podzielone.
> W tym przypadku bardzo dużą rolę odgrywa styl zamieszkiwania, i to on będzie decydował w głównej mierze który typ grzania (dynamiczny vs. akumulacyjny) będzie bardziej opłacalny.


Mysle, ze zadna. Po prostu tak sie chyba przyjelo robic. Pytanie tylko czy ta technologia da rade tak dlugo pracowac na pelnej mocy zeby nagrzac 20 cm betonu i sie nie przegrzac. 
Nie jestem specjalista wiec prosze nie brac moich slow kategorycznie. Chcialbym tylko zaznaczyc, ze nie robilem zadnej wylewki na plycie.

Masz racje, ze glownie decyduje o kosztach sposob uzytkowania. Jednakze sposob ten trzeba wybrac juz na etapie budowy!!!  :smile:

----------


## perm

> Mysle, ze zadna. Po prostu tak sie chyba przyjelo robic. Pytanie tylko czy ta technologia da rade tak dlugo pracowac na pelnej mocy zeby nagrzac 20 cm betonu i sie nie przegrzac. 
> Nie jestem specjalista wiec prosze nie brac moich slow kategorycznie. Chcialbym tylko zaznaczyc, ze nie robilem zadnej wylewki na plycie.
> 
> Masz racje, ze glownie decyduje o kosztach sposob uzytkowania. Jednakze sposob ten trzeba wybrac juz na etapie budowy!!!


Nie trzeba grzać "na pełnej mocy". To błąd w założeniu. Temperatura spada stopniowo gdy robi się coraz zimniej i stopniowo płytę ogrzewasz. Potem juz tylko dogrzewasz lub nie by temperatura w pomieszczeniach była cały czas taka sama. To dla jednych zaleta a dla innych wada płyty akumulacyjnej a taką jest płyta Legalett. Myślę że płyta akumulacyjna sprawdza się w dobrze ocieplonym domu z dobrą wentylacją. Uniemożliwia jednak komfortowe wykorzystanie uzysków ciepła choćby z nasłonecznionych okien.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Patrząc całkiem obiektywnie, muszę przyznać Piotrze że Twoja odpowiedź jednak zalatuje trochę marketingiem.


Jani_63 - czepiasz się słów, a ja nie ma czasu na domyślanie się co kto sobie pomyśli i czy będzie szukał "dziury w całym". Staram się pisać jasno i na temat.
Pytał w wątku o Legalett, więc odpowiedziałem jak to jest, podziękował i wg mnie jest OK.
Dobrej nocy  :Smile:

----------


## MCB

Co do pytania o kładzenie płytek na L. to mogę odpowiedzieć ponieważ właśnie kończę ten etap.

Powierzchnia płyty pod płytki gresowe: ok 150m2.
Płytki o wymiarach 60x60.
Poprawki wymagała część płyty o wymiarach ok 10x30cm. Ten fragment przylega bezpośrednio do korytka pod okno przes. wewnętrzne (ogród zimowy).
Prawdopodobnie za wysoko wystawał styropian wypełniający korytko i Pan Janusz nie dotarł płyty w tym miejscu.
Gres już położony.

Powierzchnia płyty pod finish-parkiet: ok 25m2. Sypialnia, garderoba.
Deska 2-w 14mm (w tym 6,2mm merbau). Deski klejone.
Lekkie nierównośći (fala), których nie da się całkowicie zniwelować warstwą kleju pod parkiet.
Na tyle nieduże, że nie zdecydowałem się na dodatkowe szlifowanie płyty.
Gdybym zdecydował się na podłogę pływającą zamiast klejonej lub gres to płyta bez zastrzeżedń.
Parkiet zamówiony - oczekuję na wykonawcę.

M.

----------


## perm

> Co do pytania o kładzenie płytek na L. to mogę odpowiedzieć ponieważ właśnie kończę ten etap.
> 
> Powierzchnia płyty pod płytki gresowe: ok 150m2.
> Płytki o wymiarach 60x60.
> Poprawki wymagała część płyty o wymiarach ok 10x30cm. Ten fragment przylega bezpośrednio do korytka pod okno przes. wewnętrzne (ogród zimowy).
> Prawdopodobnie za wysoko wystawał styropian wypełniający korytko i Pan Janusz nie dotarł płyty w tym miejscu.
> Gres już położony.
> 
> Powierzchnia płyty pod finish-parkiet: ok 25m2. Sypialnia, garderoba.
> ...


Dzięki za cenne uwagi. Wygląda na to że klejenie płytek bezpośrednio do płyty to trochę loteria. Szkoda bo to oszczędność i czasu i materiałów. Nie podejrzewam że drobne nierówności są cechą tylko płyt wykonywanych przez Legalett. Myślę że niezależnie od wykonawcy płyta nigdy nie będzie idealnie równa. Jest jeszcze kwestia pęknięć płyty które mogą się zdarzać. Pisze o tym Legalett z Kanady i to jedyna dostępna informacje na ten temat. Pęknięcia płycie nie szkodzą ale na płytkach może być widać. Pod płytki chyba lepiej dać wylewki. Dodatkowy plus to możliwość schowania w niej instalacji, rurek CO, kabli itp.
Podłoga pływająca bezpośrednio na płycie. Inne - lepiej zrobić wylewki

----------


## tomek131

Nie no ,żesz jak, przecież miało być idealnie równo.Jedna z zalet , to ma być brak wylewek.
Nawiasem mówiąc mam wrażenie ,że marketing Legalett zalecił wyciszenie wątku by sprawa przyschła, a oponenci się znudzili bo podsycanie dyskusji póki co wypada dla Legalett niezbyt dobrze.
I na koniec zima już dawno minęła ,zaraz następna a za poprzednią jakoś nikt się rachunkami nie chwalił.W ogóle przez cały wątek ,a to lata przecież ,na palcach jednej ręki można bez trudu policzyć (i jeszcze sporo zostanie) ludzi którzy podzielili się tutaj konkretnym zużyciem.Gdyby odjąć wyniki PiotraO (który płaci mniej niż za węgiel ,ale to wszyscy wiemy) to w ogóle nie ma się na czym oprzeć po ponad 50 stronach wątku

----------


## MCB

Nie rozumiem waszych wypowiedzi.
Wg mnie płyta wykonana jest na tyle dobrze, że nie trzeba żadnych wylewek pod płytki gresowe. Warstwa kleju (standardowa) wystarczy, aby zniwelować nierówności.
Oczywiście można zrobić dodatkowe wylewki co ułatwi pracę kładącemu gres. Pytanie tylko po co? Taka wylewka nie może też być za cienka a wtedy trzeba to uwzględnić przy projektowaniu wysokości pomieszczeń.
W przypadku klejonego parkietu warstwa kleju to 1mm a takiej dokładności umowa z L. chyba nie przewiduje. Tam gdzie ma być parkiet jest tylko jedno miejsce, które wypadało by poprawić. Gdyby miał tam stać np. stół to bym trochę zeszlifował kawałek płyty. Ponieważ będzie łóżko, ustawione raz a dobrze to nic nie będę poprawiał. Po za tym to tylko zastrzeżenia wykonawcy parkietu tak na wszelki wypadek. Może być i tak, że nierównośći jednak zniweluje warstwa kleju. Być może próbuje zabezpieczyć się na wszelki wypadek.
Opisuję moją pytę. Wg mnie jest OK. Dla porównania mam wylewki z miksokreta na poddaszu. Tu w jednym pomieszczeniu trzeba poprawić dość spory garb. Na oko nie było widać i nie skontrolowałem wykonawcy. Przy L. brałem udział w pomiarach powykonawczych płyty.

Obiecuję opisać podłogę z parkietu gdy tylko powstanie.

Co do kosztów ogrzewania to jeszcze nie mogę podać bo nie grzeję. Temperatura średnia w całym domu to 17,8st.C. Działa wentylacja na 20%. Zyski energetyczne z okien poddasza. Ten wynik to zasługa wybranej technologii (silikaty+monolit) oraz dobrego ocieplenia które jeszcze trzeba trochę gdzie niegdzie poprawić.

Jak mi się uda to przedstawię szczegółowe dane z zakresu temperatur pomieszczeń, reku, bufora cwu i oczywiście iości kWh. Bufor już okablowany (5 punktów pomiaru).

M.

----------


## perm

Czyli pod gres płyta się nada. Jakoś źle zrozumiałem twoją MCB wypowiedź. Jak rozumiem chodziło o klejenie parkietu. Co do wylewek to fakt że mozna je schrzanić jak wszystko. Mają jednak parę zalet. Można w nich umieścic instalacje, również rurki CO wodnego czy kable grzewcze. W razie jakiejś awarii na upartego mozna je skuć. W wylewkach można też umieścić odpływy z odpowiednio wyprofilowana podłogą co w samej płycie raczej mozliwe nie jest.

----------


## MCB

Instalacja cwu u mnie jest w płycie. Tak samo podejście do kominka, wentyacja spiżarni, dodatkowy przepust do studni, dwa przepusty elektryczne. Mogłem dać tam też rury centralnego odkurzacza, ale nie zdążyłem się przygotować. Podczas budowy płyty jest bardzo mało czasu. 
Oczywiście kucie w płycie to tylko w ekstremalnych sytuacjach. Kułem pod syfon prysznicowy. Twarda jak diabli.
Co do profilowania podłogi np. pod prysznic bez brodzika to najlepszy jest moment tuż po zatarciu płyty. Ja tego nie zrobiłem bo nie wiedziałem jakie będą rozmiary brodzika i rodzaj syfonu. Potem żałowałem bo musiałem specjaną maszyną frezować 1,5m2 płyty. Powinienem był wybrać 2-3cm płyty w całym obszarze, który wchodził w grę (ok. 2m2). Płyta po zatarciu jest na tylle twarda, że można chodzić, ale można też w miarę łatwo wybrać beton.
Jeżeli inwestor ma kompletny projekt i odpowiednie dane to na etapie projektowania płyty może postawić odpowiednie wymagania. U mnie nietypowym wymaganiem były korytka pod okna HS wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne.

----------


## perm

To sporo zmieściłeś. W płycie można wszystko tylko jak tu o czymś ważnym nie zapomnieć  :smile: . Tak przy okazji, masz płytę Legalett, oni ci to wszystko w płytę wsadzali? A jak to się ma do ich projektu i tych wszystkich rurek?

----------


## MCB

Do firmy przesłałem rzuty domu z oryginalnego projektu i informacje odnośnie zmiany materiału na ściany (24 zamiast 30 cm, silka zamiast coś tam).
Zwrotnie dostałem rysunek płyty (bez instalacji). Naniosłem poprawkę - przesunięcie ściany garażu. Następnie otrzymałem propozycję rozmieszczenia agregatów. Jedną wykluczyłem bo nad nim stałby 750litrowy bufor wodny  :smile: . Dostarczyłem dokładną okalizację przepustów wg mojego projektu (org. projekt miałem bez instalacji). Przepusty wody, kanalizy, kominka, wentyacji spiżarni. Dosłałem wymagania producenta okien HS odnośnie wymiarów korytek. 
W rezultacie dostałem rysunek płyty do akceptacji (dodatkowo na moją prośbę w formacie AutoCad).
Rozmieszczenie c.w.u. miało miejsce już podczas instalacji L. Wszystkie w gwiazdę z kotłowni. Hepworth.
Więcej nie zdążyłem. Długo czekałem na rozpoczęcie budowy, a kiedy weszła ekipa to wszystko potoczyło się bardzo szybko. Jedyne zastrzeżenia mam do opaski przeciwwysadzinowej. Chopaki nie zrobili jej dokładnie (odstęp pomiędzy styro L. a samą opaską). Poprawiłem sam.

----------


## avatar25

> Nie trzeba grzać "na pełnej mocy". To błąd w założeniu. Temperatura spada stopniowo gdy robi się coraz zimniej i stopniowo płytę ogrzewasz. Potem juz tylko dogrzewasz lub nie by temperatura w pomieszczeniach była cały czas taka sama. To dla jednych zaleta a dla innych wada płyty akumulacyjnej a taką jest płyta Legalett. Myślę że płyta akumulacyjna sprawdza się w dobrze ocieplonym domu z dobrą wentylacją. Uniemożliwia jednak komfortowe wykorzystanie uzysków ciepła choćby z nasłonecznionych okien.


Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że jak już włącze ogrzewanie to kilka dni chodzi bez przerwy zanim nagrzeje fundament do odpowiedniej temperatury. Zakładam, że na pełnej mocy. Potem oczywiście tak ja mówisz tylko dogrzewa w nocy. Jeśli chodzi o zyski z nasłonecznienia to muszę przyznać, że pomimo dużej bezwładności systemu dużo dawały te zyski. Na przykład podczas zimy gdy wyszło słońce to już nie musiał się system wogóle włączać w nocy  :smile:  Dzięki temu przestałem ogrzewać już w kwietniu a wszyscy sąsiedzi do maja grzali.

----------


## avatar25

> Nie no ,żesz jak, przecież miało być idealnie równo.Jedna z zalet , to ma być brak wylewek.
> Nawiasem mówiąc mam wrażenie ,że marketing Legalett zalecił wyciszenie wątku by sprawa przyschła, a oponenci się znudzili bo podsycanie dyskusji póki co wypada dla Legalett niezbyt dobrze.
> I na koniec zima już dawno minęła ,zaraz następna a za poprzednią jakoś nikt się rachunkami nie chwalił.W ogóle przez cały wątek ,a to lata przecież ,na palcach jednej ręki można bez trudu policzyć (i jeszcze sporo zostanie) ludzi którzy podzielili się tutaj konkretnym zużyciem.Gdyby odjąć wyniki PiotraO (który płaci mniej niż za węgiel ,ale to wszyscy wiemy) to w ogóle nie ma się na czym oprzeć po ponad 50 stronach wątku


Odnośnie równości fundamentu to Legalett daje gwarancje na odchylenie +/-0.5 cm na całej powierzchni. Ja położyłem na tym płytki i panele bez żadnego problemu. 

Tak jak wielokrotnie pisano, powodem dla którego mało ludzi pisze o kosztach jest to, że większość po wybudowaniu nie widzi potrzeby zaglądania na forum. 
Już kilkakrotnie pisałem o kosztach 2 poprzednich zim więc proszę nie pisać, że nikt się nie chwali rachunkami.

----------


## pedronx

Fajnie, że temat równości płyty się rozwija. Każda informacja jest dla mnie na wagę złota, bo płyta startuje w przyszłym tygodniu. I tu mam radę dla innych budujących płytę: za materiałami (styropian) rozglądajcie się 2-3 tygodnie wcześniej. Ja zacząłem bardzo późno i muszę brać co jest w hurtowni, a nie co bym chciał. 

MCB - dzięki za tip arpopos prysznica bez brodzika. Najprawdopodobniej taki będę miał, a nie pomyślałem o jego wpływie na kształ płyty.

Jak u Was wyglądało wyrównywanie płyty? W jaki sposób sprawdzić równość płyty, jak się niweluje nierówności?

----------


## MCB

Płyta była zacierana specjalną maszyną. Ciężka i trudna praca. Wyścig z czasem. Wg mnie robota dla specjalisty. Beton szybko wiąże.
Przed wylaniem betonu rozmieszczono szpilki na których położono rury wyznaczające poziom.

Jeżeli planujesz brodzik z odpływem liniowym to dokładnie rozrysuj łazienkę. Sam odpływ zajmuje sporo miejsca i trzeba odpowiednio rozstawić rury L. Odprowadzenie najlepiej pionowe.

----------


## Browar

Cześć,

u mnie nie trzeba było nic równać - na całej płycie mam gres. równośc płyty sprawdza wykonawca, po wylaniu, zatarciu jak trochę podeschnie że można na nią wejść sprawdza niwelatorem przy tobie (sam możesz sprawdzać) - jest tam określone minimum punktów w którym robią pomiar ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie żebyś sobie sprawdził w każdympunkcie w którymCi pasuje. Jak jest ok to podpisujesz odbiór...

----------


## pdurys

> dzięki za tip arpopos prysznica bez brodzika. Najprawdopodobniej taki będę miał, a nie pomyślałem o jego wpływie na kształ płyty.
> Jak u Was wyglądało wyrównywanie płyty? W jaki sposób sprawdzić równość płyty, jak się niweluje nierówności?


Pomysl tez o odplywie w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, jesli bedziesz mial piec do wody, oraz ewentualnie odplywie kondensatu z kominow.

A poza tym co juz inni pisali, to niestety jedyna metoda zniwelowania ewentualnych nierownosci jest wylewka samopoziomujaca.
Oprocz tego co zmierzysz razem z wykonawca po zacieraniu plyty, to mozesz dluga lata pomiezyc 3 - 4 dni po robocie, i to dopiero jest wlasciwy pomiar.

Pisze to dlatego, bo u mnie tez jest wszystko w normie, ale wczesniej na innych inwestycjach bywalo roznie, a dokladnosc wymagana byla o wiele weksza - magazyn wysokiego skladowania to jest dopiero jazda.

Skad sie moze brac rozbieznosc miedzy niwelatorem a lata?
Niwelator jest punktowy i tak na prawde jedyny mozliwy na tym etapie wiazania betonu.
Kazdy doswiadczony wykonawca bedzie "czul" gdzie zrobil dolek, a gdzie gorke, i pozniej takie miejsce moze iminac w pomiarach, ale tego nie zauwazylem w pracy Legaletu.
Wejdz do mojego dziennika (ktory od kilku dni lezy odlogiem) i znajdz link do filmu z zacierania i poznieszego niwelowania plyty, to sie sam przekonasz co i jak.

----------


## pedronx

> Wejdz do mojego dziennika (ktory od kilku dni lezy odlogiem) i znajdz link do filmu z zacierania i poznieszego niwelowania plyty, to sie sam przekonasz co i jak.


O kurcze, czapka z głowy i niskie pokłony dla pdurys! Durysufka to mój instruktażowy film, na którym przekonywałem wykonawcę, że płyta nie jest fe  :smile: 
Dzięki Ci pdurys za te filmiki. Są super, choć nie ukrywam, że byłoby jeszcze lepiej jakbyś kamerki przyczepij jeszcze w kilku miejscach no i przede wszystkim bliżej  :smile:  Ale rozumiem, że akcja była tajna, i ekipa filmująca nie mogła się zbytnio eksponować  :wink: 

Zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz. Jak się przygotowuje miejsce w płycie gdzie będą zewnętrzne schodki do domu. Ten element jest poza obrysem płyty, a przecież płytę okala styro. 
1. Jak te elementy się łączy? 
2. czy schodki mają oddzielny fundament...?
pozdro

----------


## pdurys

> choć nie ukrywam, że byłoby jeszcze lepiej jakbyś kamerki przyczepij jeszcze w kilku miejscach no i przede wszystkim bliżej  Ale rozumiem, że akcja była tajna, i ekipa filmująca nie mogła się zbytnio eksponować


Kamerka jest zawieszona w oknie starego domu, a poniewaz nie jest dostosowana do pracy na zewnatrz to nie moglem jej blizej powiesic, chociaz z drugiej strony to wtedy nie widac byloby calej perspektywy.
Akcja nie byla tajna, wszyscy wiedzieli o tym jeszcze przed rozpoczeciem prac.

Odnosnie schodkow, to zapytaj bezposrednio pawgara. U niego cos takiego bylo zrobione.
O ile pamietam to ekipa zagescila grunt poza plyta do tego same stopnia co pod plyta, oszalowala deskami, polozyla resztki siatki dolem i gora i zalali razem z plyta. Oczywiscie zacieranie bylo juz tylko za pomoca pacy ale to wystarczy na takie cos.

Ja nie zrobilem tego u siebie, bo planuje podejscie z kostki lagodnie niwelujace roznice wysokosci terenu i posadzki.

----------


## Dareckyy

Drążąc temat rodzaju styropianu pod płytą znalazłem taką informację ze strony http://termodom.pl/buduj/fundamenty/plyta_fundamentowa

"Jako warstwę termoizolacyjna płyty należy zastosować polistyren ekstrudowany. Z dwóch bardzo ważnych powodów jest to produkt właściwy do tej aplikacji. W porównaniu do polistyrenu ekspandowanego (popularnego styropianu) przenosi zdecydowanie większe obciążenia przy mniejszym odkształceniu, i co ważne, polistyren ekstrudowany ma praktycznie zerową nasiąkliwość wodą, czego nie można powiedzieć o styropianie. Jest to o tyle ważne, że zalegająca wilgoć obniża parametry termoizolacyjności, a nie istnieje praktyczna możliwość osuszenia zwilgotniałego styropianu. Chyba, że jest to płyta fundamentowa grzewcza."

Czekam nadal na ostateczną odpowiedź doradcy technicznego jednego z producentów styropianu.

----------


## perm

> Drążąc temat rodzaju styropianu pod płytą znalazłem taką informację ze strony http://termodom.pl/buduj/fundamenty/plyta_fundamentowa
> 
> "Jako warstwę termoizolacyjna płyty należy zastosować polistyren ekstrudowany. Z dwóch bardzo ważnych powodów jest to produkt właściwy do tej aplikacji. W porównaniu do polistyrenu ekspandowanego (popularnego styropianu) przenosi zdecydowanie większe obciążenia przy mniejszym odkształceniu, i co ważne, polistyren ekstrudowany ma praktycznie zerową nasiąkliwość wodą, czego nie można powiedzieć o styropianie. Jest to o tyle ważne, że zalegająca wilgoć obniża parametry termoizolacyjności, a nie istnieje praktyczna możliwość osuszenia zwilgotniałego styropianu. Chyba, że jest to płyta fundamentowa grzewcza."
> 
> Czekam nadal na ostateczną odpowiedź doradcy technicznego jednego z producentów styropianu.


To samo ja usłyszałem. Trochę mnie to zdziwiło bo podawana w specyfikacjach nasiąkliwość EPS jest bardzo niska, jednak w długich okresach czasu może być wystarczająco wysoka by miało to wpływ na izolacyjność styropianu. Nawet w podgrzewanej płycie, bo o tym też rozmawiałem nie bardzo gdzie ta wilgoć ma sobie odparować. Jedyna droga to przez beton płyty a jak jest tam jeszcze jakas folia to wogóle nie ma gdzie,

----------


## Dareckyy

Perm, tylko ja to odbieram jako pozytywną informację, tzn. pod fundament grzewczy można zastosować styropian.

----------


## perm

Trochę wyższa temperatura płyty niewiele zmienia. Styropian bardzo wolno chłonie wodę ale równie wolno ją oddaje. Wg tego bo mi powiedziano jest to cecha styro która nie pozwala używać go pod płytą, stąd koniecznośc robienia odwodnienia w konstrukcjach go wykorzystujących (np nasypy drogowe). Pod domem jednak nawet odwodnienie wg producentów styropianu nie gwarantuje że styropian kiedyś nie zamoknie. Stąd też (oprócz słabej wytrzymałości na nacisk) zalecenia by go tam nie stosować. Trochę to zlekcewazyłem bo ważniejsza wydała mi się odporność na nacisk.  ale z trzech producentów styro z którymi rozmawiałem wszyscy o tym wspomnieli.

----------


## pedronx

> Odnosnie schodkow, to zapytaj bezposrednio pawgara. U niego cos takiego bylo zrobione.
> O ile pamietam to ekipa zagescila grunt poza plyta do tego same stopnia co pod plyta, oszalowala deskami, polozyla resztki siatki dolem i gora i zalali razem z plyta. Oczywiscie zacieranie bylo juz tylko za pomoca pacy ale to wystarczy na takie cos.


Pdurys, dzięki za pomysł. Przegadam to jutro z ekipą i kierbudem.

Tak na marginesie to dziś zacząłem budowę swojego domu  :smile:  Niesamowite jak dzień potrafi szybko upłynąć...

Już na starcie niemiłe rozczarowanie: badania gruntu były niezbyt dokładne. Miałem ściągnąć 50cm ziemi i dodatkowo po ok 50cm w dwóch narożnikach, a sciągnąłem odpowiednio 100 i po ok 180cm. Gliny były prawie 2razy więcej  :sad:  Czyli trzeba będzie nawieźć ponad 2 razy ziemii. 
Ktoś, gdzieś, kiedyś napisał, że to co sobie wyliczysz na budowę domu pomnóż przez 2 to czeka Cię mniej rozczarowań po drodze. Jak na razie w moim przypadku sprawdza się to w 100%. 

I tu pytanie: jeżeli pod płytą miałem nasypać ok 60cm pospółki (chciałem być 10cm na obecnym poziomem terenu), a obecnie żeby to osiągnąć muszę nasypać min 110cm to czy mogę pod pospółką dać np 50cm piasku zasypowego. Geolog, który robił mi badania poradził że można tak zrobić, byle by nie zagęścić za mocno tego piachu (max 20%), bo wiadomo że zawiera glinę. Co o tym sądzicie? 
Pospółkę (inaczej piach kopalniany) mam po 500zł za ciężarówę, a piach zasypowy podobno po 250, więc jest o co powalczyć...

Ostatno marudziłem, że nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie styroduru. Dziś się udało. 70m3 ma przyjechać najpóźniej w poniedziałek. Nie bardzo mi się chce w to wierzyć, ale Pan w hurtowni zarzekał się że da radę, przy okazji pukając się w głowę, że na co mi to, że nigdy mi się to nie zwróci... no cóż, przyznam że targają mną obawy, jednak jak się powiedziało A, trzeba powiedzieć Be  :wink: 

Kurcze, może zamiast zaśmiecać wątek założę dziennik budowy...  :smile:

----------


## Dareckyy

Czyli dajesz styrodur (xps) pod płytę zamiast styropianu? 70 m3?!!! To jaką Ty masz powierzchnię płyty? Ja potrzebuję 20 m3 pod płytę 100 mkw.

----------


## pedronx

Daję 30 cm styroduru a płyta ma 194mkw. 
Zanim napiszecie, że zbankrutuję lub że zwariowałem to podam dla porównania:
znajomy skończył właśnie stan zero metodą tradycyjną 150mkw za 50tyś (materiały + robocizna). 
Na wiosnę dorzuci na to twardego syroduru ok 20cm za ok 11tyś.(bez robocizny bo nie wiem ile to kosztuje) + wylewki za ok 10tyś (70zł m2 materiał i robocizna) co w sumie daje już 76tyś. 
Moja płyta kosztuje mnie:
- robocizna 13tyś
- styro 28tyś (boli, wiem)
- beton 13tyś
- stal 14.4tyś
- folia 1tyś
- wymiana gruntu + pospółka - ok 16tyś
co daje w sumie: 85tyś
Przypominam, że ja mam 194m2 a kolega ok 150m2. 
Chyba że coś pominąłem. Dodam, że podobnie jak w Legallecie odpadają mi wylewki, bo ogrzewanie zatopię w płycie.
Pozdro

----------


## tomek131

Ja natomiast bo bardzo głębokiej analizie uważam ,że płyta plus na niej wodna podłogówka i do tego pompa ciepła powietrze woda wyjdzie tyle lub mniej (na pewno nie więcej)niż ten cały Legalett i jest to bardziej naturalne rozwiązanie,równie bezobsługowe i na pewno tańsze w eksploatacji (można dołożyć bufor i pędzić pompę w II taryfie).I gazu również nie potrzeba ciągnąć.I jaki by ten COP pompy powietrznej nie wyszedł to na pewno drożej jak prądem w Legalett nie będzie ,może być tylko taniej ,a koszty inwestycyjne te same lub niższe.I bez żadnych przeszkód i marketingowych bzdetów podpiąć do takiego układu można dosłownie wszystko.Legalett zaczyna tracić dla mnie zupełnie sens.

----------


## MCB

Mam nadzieję, że przedstawisz nam stosowne wyliczenia będące podstawą Twojej głębokiej analizy.

----------


## Essa

> Nie no ,żesz jak, przecież miało być idealnie równo.Jedna z zalet , to ma być brak wylewek.
> I na koniec zima już dawno minęła ,zaraz następna a za poprzednią jakoś nikt się rachunkami nie chwalił.


Wypraszam sobie takie stwierdzenia  :wink:  Na temat Legalettu staram się pisać konkretnie i nie wdawać się w denerwujące i czcze dyskusje z etatowymi obrońcami systemu. O wylewkach, które były konieczne w sypialniach pod deski napisałam (kafle kładli niestety "fachowcy", którzy bardzo narzekali na nierówności płyty, ale nie sa dla mnie dosc wiarygodni). Deski podłogowe kładliśmy sami, wiec wiem co mowie. Niewykluczone tez, ze standard wykonania poprawil sie przez ostatnie kilka lat.

Koszty ogrzewania podałam za zeszły sezon. Teraz wystarcza grzanie kominkiem z szybą panoramiczna i wymiennikiem 1,5 kW, ale nasz dom ma częściowo charakter pasywny - duże okna od pd-zach, ktore mocno nas dogrzewaja w sloneczne jesienne dni. Termostaty wyłaczamy na lato, bo tak!
W tym sezonie dodatkowo ocieplilismy wieniec budynku, zastanawiamy sie czy nie przykryc sufitu i jego ocieplenia warstwa folii (rada L., z ktora ostro polemizowal nasz arch). Jesli taki system sprawdzi sie w czesci domu, to sie nim pochwale z wiosna.

Watek Legalettowy ma te wade, ze trudno cos napisac bez narazenia sie na atak jawny lub zakamuflowany. Takze zagladam tutaj rzadko, jak mam cos do powiedzenia.

----------


## perm

Trudno też doszukać się rzetelnych informacji. Miał ktoś zamieścić odpowiedź legalett dotyczącą styro pod domem i cisza. ktoś inny miał podać odpowiedź producentów styropianu na podobne pytanie i tez jakoś nic. Do chwalebnych wyjątków należy tu *MCB*. Napisał jak było, co mu sie podoba a co nie, bez naiwnego marketingu, głupiego wymądrzania się i oskarżania innych o stronniczość.

----------


## qwerty2

O dziwo - zgadzam się z Tomkiem.  Wszysto zależy jak policzyć. Zależy co włożymy do systemu. Ja akurat przeglądam sobie piece gazowe kondensacyjne. I cena za dobry piec może być i 5500 i 20 000. A funkcjonalność mniej więcej ta sama. Za okna połaciowe mozna zapłacić 500zł i mozna ponad 2000. Przy budowie domu można podjąć mnóstwo decyzji zwiększających/zmniejszających wydatki nie odczuwając wielkiej różnicy w funkcjonalności czy jakości.
Tak samo wiele można oszczędzić na robociźnie. Jeśli znamy sie na czymś, lub mamy znajomego wujka Ryśka - sporo kasy moze zostać w kieszeni.
Czyli myślę - że zamiast L dałoby się zrobić płytę fundamentową z ogrzewaniem wodnym i PC powietrze-powietrze ( ceny lecą na pysk - a parametry lekko lepsze), lub wodną.
L. jest marką, patentem i za to też się płaci - niestety.
Co prawda mój post jest nie na temat ( jak 90% tutaj), bo o doświadczeniach użytkowników L. ani słowa.

----------


## pdurys

> Miał ktoś zamieścić odpowiedź legalett dotyczącą styro pod domem i cisza.


Napisałem przecież, że jak dostanę odpowiedź to się postaram nią podzielić.
Musisz mi wierzyć, że milczę ponieważ jeszcze jej nie otrzymałem a nie dlatego, że jest nie po mojej myśli.

----------


## perm

> Napisałem przecież, że jak dostanę odpowiedź to się postaram nią podzielić.
> Musisz mi wierzyć, że milczę ponieważ jeszcze jej nie otrzymałem a nie dlatego, że jest nie po mojej myśli.


Ok Paweł, nie myślałem że jest inaczej. Legalett nabrał wody w usta. Niestety oznacza to brak informacji własnie.

----------


## MCB

Zgodnie z obietnicą załączam pierwszy wykres ogrzewania płyty.

http://mcb.webpark.pl/wykres_1.jpg

Wcześniej płyta była grzana 2 dni po 8 godzin. 
Grzanie: 3 agregaty po 4.8kW każdy.
Czerwone poziome kreski na wykresie oznaczają włączone agregaty. Tutaj 3x4 godziny. Od 02:00 do 06:00.
Temperatura mierzona na powierzchni płyty w gabinecie pod oknem.
Od 20101004 wyłączyłem grzanie i badam spadek temperatury płyty.


Kolejny wykres został uzupełniony o temperaturę za oknem. Za 2 ostatnie dni, bez ogrzewania.

http://mcb.webpark.pl/wykres_2.jpg

* Temp. płyty jest dziwnie stabilna. Sprawdzę, czy wyniki nie są zaokrąglane do 0,5st.
** Już wiem. Używałem 9-bitów. Przestawiam na 12. Nowe dane wkrótce.

----------


## pawgar

MBC -ciekawy wykres.

-Podziel się jak technicznie zrobiłeś pomiar temperatury. 

-Na wykresie zaznaczone są też przedziały kiedy było załączone ogrzewanie.
Czy zrobiłeś to ręcznie czy z automatu?

----------


## MCB

Układ pomiarowy:

http://mod-planet.com/index.php?modu...293&scope=page

Przedziały ogrzewania - ręcznie (w arkuszu wpisałem 18st. żeby kreska była na odpowiedniej wysokości.

Termometr zewn. umieszczony pod parapetem wschodniego okna. Dlatego temp. ok. 10:00 najwyższa.

Wykres bezpośrednio z programu:

http://mcb.webpark.pl/wykres_3.jpg

----------


## perm

Akumulacyjność jak się patrzy! Powinienes chyba jeszcze podać temperaturę wewnątrz. Wprawdzie jej zmiany są w dużym stopniu zależne od izolacji ścian, stropów itp ale pokazałyby czy faktycznie w przypadku ogrzewania akumulacyjnego są problemem skoki temperatury związane z dodatkowymi uzyskami ciepła np od okien. Dla niektórych jest argument przeciw akumulacyjności.

----------


## MCB

Będzie lepiej gdy do końca uszczelnię wszystkie otwory na poddaszu i drzwi do garażu.
Na temp. wpływ ma nasłonecznienie. Na poddaszu brak rolet. Na parterze odsłaniam ok. 12:00.
Pokój, w którym mierzę temp. płyty zaciemniony roletami. 
Nadmiar ciepła od okien będę regulował roletami. Sterowanie automatyczne w zależności od pory dnia (strona domu) i nasłonecznienia oraz wiatru.
Ponieważ temp. płyty nigdy nie powinna przekroczyć 25st. to raczej nie będzie problemów z przegrzaniem podczas słonecznych zimowych dni.
Jeżeli słońce podniesie temp. powyżej temp. płyty to ta przestanie oddawać ciepło a zacznie je przyjmować. Tak mi się wydaje. Swego czasu ktoś na forum dał link do dokumentu opisującego samoregulację takich układów. Warunek konieczny: niewielka różnica temp. płyty i zadanej w pomieszczeniu czyli niskotemperaturowe ogrzewanie podłogowe.

* temp. w gabinecie 17st. Termometr naklejony na ramę okna. Spirytusowy.

** Od dzisiaj zaczynam grzać po 2 godziny na dobę * 14,8kW. 02:00-04:00.

----------


## avatar25

> Ja natomiast bo bardzo głębokiej analizie uważam ,że płyta plus na niej wodna podłogówka i do tego pompa ciepła powietrze woda wyjdzie tyle lub mniej (na pewno nie więcej)niż ten cały Legalett i jest to bardziej naturalne rozwiązanie,równie bezobsługowe i na pewno tańsze w eksploatacji (można dołożyć bufor i pędzić pompę w II taryfie).I gazu również nie potrzeba ciągnąć.I jaki by ten COP pompy powietrznej nie wyszedł to na pewno drożej jak prądem w Legalett nie będzie ,może być tylko taniej ,a koszty inwestycyjne te same lub niższe.I bez żadnych przeszkód i marketingowych bzdetów podpiąć do takiego układu można dosłownie wszystko.Legalett zaczyna tracić dla mnie zupełnie sens.


W gruncie rzeczy masz racje. Trzeba jednak pamiętać też o tym, że woda pływająca pod nogami nie jest zbyt naturalna i wiele osób się często skarży na bóle czy złe samopoczucie. Nie wiem jak to jest, ale takie zawsze opinie powtarzają ludzie o ogrzewaniu podłogowym (z reguły wodnym). Dodatkowo jak coś pęknie to trzeba kuć podłogę, zrywać płytki itp. 

Właśnie jedną z głównych zalet legalett'u jest to, że nawet jak coś padnie to nie trzeba nic kuć i niszczyć, wystarczy tylko wyjąć agregat.

* My jeszcze nie zaczęliśmy grzać. Cały czas korzystamy z uzysków od słońca.

----------


## MCB

Z tą wodą, a właściwie podłogówką związane są mity. Wzięło się to stąd, że kiedyś domy były słabo ocieplone i podłogówka pracowała w wysokich temperaturach. Obecnie w dobrze ocieplonym domu prawidłowo zaprojektowane i wykonane ogrzewanie podłogowe dowolnego typu sprawdza się znakomicie.

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, 
tutaj jak widzę po staremu, ciągle ten styropian...
a ja w kwestii drewnianej podłogi na legallecie: mamy w dwóch sypialniach deskę dębową 3 warstwową olejowaną i powiem Wam, że nie widzę lepszej warstwy wierzchniej na tego rodzaju płycie. Kiedy sama szukałam informacji o drewnianej podłodze, to wszyscy odradzali, bo izoluje, popęka (no tu gwarancji nie ma za za parę lat tez będzie ok, ale na razie jest dobrze) itp. a prawda jest taka, że drewno idealnie rozprowadza ciepło (czy jak kto woli wolno i równomiernie się nagrzewa) i jest ciepłe dłużej niż płytki w łazienkach, czy granit w kuchni i salonie. Pozdrawiam K

----------


## avatar25

> Witajcie, 
> tutaj jak widzę po staremu, ciągle ten styropian...
> a ja w kwestii drewnianej podłogi na legallecie: mamy w dwóch sypialniach deskę dębową 3 warstwową olejowaną i powiem Wam, że nie widzę lepszej warstwy wierzchniej na tego rodzaju płycie. Kiedy sama szukałam informacji o drewnianej podłodze, to wszyscy odradzali, bo izoluje, popęka (no tu gwarancji nie ma za za parę lat tez będzie ok, ale na razie jest dobrze) itp. a prawda jest taka, że drewno idealnie rozprowadza ciepło (czy jak kto woli wolno i równomiernie się nagrzewa) i jest ciepłe dłużej niż płytki w łazienkach, czy granit w kuchni i salonie. Pozdrawiam K


Wydaję mi się, że już nie tylko styropian  :smile:  A wracając do tematu to muszę się zgodzić. My mamy panele i rzeczywiście wolniej się nagrzewają panele, są mniej ciepłe. Płytki są dużo cieplejsze, ale też szybciej oddają ciepło. Tak więc według mnie jest to zaleta drewna i paneli, ponieważ w ten sposób wspomagają akumulację naszego systemu.

----------


## tomek131

Katarzyna, a jak u ciebie z kosztami.Nigdy nie pisałaś.Zdecydowałaś się w końcu na zmianę prądu na gaz lub węgiel?

----------


## avatar25

Dołączam się do prośby. Czekamy na informację o kosztach. 
W między czasie ja napiszę, że dwa lata temu mieliśmy rachunek 1550pln natomiast w zeszłym roku 1900pln.

----------


## tomek131

Za co ten rachunek

----------


## avatar25

Za ogrzewanie cały sezon grzewczy domku o powierzchni 160m2. Pisałem już kilka razy wcześniej na tym wątku.

----------


## tomek131

Taaa

----------


## Dareckyy

Rozmawiałem jakiś czas temu z P. Wojciechem Naruckim z Legalettu i wyjaśnił mi, że dobór klasy styropianu, co jest logiczne przecież, bierze się z odpowiednich obliczeń konstrukcyjnych. Legalett dodatkowo stosuje zasadę, że nie daje niższej klasy niż EPS100 nawet, gdyby z obliczeń konstrukcyjnych wychodziło, że można zastosować styropian niższej klasy. Oczywiście, jeśli inwestor zechce można zastosować styropian wyższej klasy, a nawet Styrodur (XPS). Wiąże się to oczywiście z wyższymi kosztami. Pytanie, czy są one uzasadnione.

Zwrócił mi uwagę, że zamiast zastanawiać się nad dopłatą do wyższej klasy styropianu, która w moim przypadku nie jest potrzebna, lepiej zastosować jego grubszą warstwę. Zamiast standardowych 20 cm, zastosować 25, a najlepiej 30 cm. W moim przypadku będzie się to wiązało z dopłatą 1400 zł. netto za wersję 30 cm i na taki wariant się zdecyduję.

A co do wysokości rachunków, to co Wam da informacja poszczególnych użytkowników Legalettu, jeśli nie zapytacie (poza oczywiście powierzchnią) o to jak dobrze ocieplony jest budynek, jakie okna i drzwi zewnętrzne są zamontowane, jaki rodzaj wentylacji jest zastosowany, czy dom i jego poszczególne elementy zostały wykonane zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną, w jakim rejonie jest położony, jak zorientowany w stosunku do kierunków świata itp., itd. Przecież te informacje mają decydujący wpływ na finalne koszty ogrzewania.

----------


## avatar25

Zgadzam się, że wszystkie elementy składają się na ostateczny koszt ogrzewania. Dlatego zawsze pisałem dokładnie elementy składowe. Problem w tym, że albo nie widać żeby ktoś to czytał, albo widzę komentarze typu "taa". Problem też w tym, że bardzo mało osób piszę tak naprawdę jakie ma rachunki.
Tak więc jeszcze raz napiszę dla lepszej orientacji.

- Domek około 160m2. Piętro niezamieszkane w sezonie 2009/2010
- Podłoga 18cm styropian.
- Ściany 24cm Ytong (500) + 25cm styropian.
- Dach 30cm wełna.
- Rekuperator zainstalowany StorkAir.
- Okna wsp. 1.0
- Dom o bryle prostokąta skierowany frontem na wschód. Od północy garaż i brak okien. Od południa okna pokoi i salonu.

Koszt wyszedł 1900 PLN. 
Nie dogrzewamy kominkiem

----------


## tomek131

Eeeee tam, w ogóle się nie znacie.Przecież Legalett charakteryzuje się tym ,że ogrzewanie nim kosztuje 250-300zł na miesiąc niezależnie od powierzchni,ocieplenia,okien,drzwi,regionu Polski,cen energii elektrycznej i tym podobnych szczegółów.Przeczytajcie wątek od początku to będziecie wiedzieć,a tak trollujecie i zadajecie oczywiste pytania na które po wielokroć już odpowiadano

----------


## perm

> Rozmawiałem jakiś czas temu z P. Wojciechem Naruckim z Legalettu i wyjaśnił mi, że dobór klasy styropianu, co jest logiczne przecież, bierze się z odpowiednich obliczeń konstrukcyjnych. Legalett dodatkowo stosuje zasadę, że nie daje niższej klasy niż EPS100 nawet, gdyby z obliczeń konstrukcyjnych wychodziło, że można zastosować styropian niższej klasy. Oczywiście, jeśli inwestor zechce można zastosować styropian wyższej klasy, a nawet Styrodur (XPS). Wiąże się to oczywiście z wyższymi kosztami. Pytanie, czy są one uzasadnione.


Zastosowanie EPS 100 przez Legalett ma konkretny wymiar finansowy. Jest to najtańsza izolacja jaką mozna sobie wyobrazić. Firma stosuje ją w standarcie bo dzięki temu zarabia więcej. Wątpliwości budzi fakt że takie rozwiązanie nie jest polecane nawet przez producentów owego styropianu. To co p. Narucki mówi to tak naprawdę niewiele znaczy. Trudno by podważał technologię stosowaną przez firmę w której jest zatrudniony. Rozmawiałem z przedstawicielami trzech firm produkujących styropian i wszędzie odpowiedź była jednoznaczna. NIE POLECAMY! Raz że pod obciążeniem występuje efekt pełzania czyli powolnego zgniatania się styropianu a w efekcie (wbrew temu co piszą tu niektórzy) obniżenia właśności izolacyjnych, dwa że styropian chłonie wodę i bardzo trudno ją oddaje. Wprawdzie jest to proces bardzo powolny ale jak powiedział pan z Termoorganiki nawet przy zastosowaniu odwodnienia nie ma się pewności że nie nastąpi jakis potop i styropian znajdzie się w wodzie. Mokry styropian to już nie jest dobry izolator. Mnie wystarczy fakt że w Niemczech normy na stosowanie EPS 100 nie pozwalają.
To wszystko w kontekście ceny fundamentu plytowego Legalett wygląda dosyć kuriozalnie. Mogę zrozumieć kogoś kto taki fundament robi sobie sam, koszty sa najwazniejsze, ryzyko jest ale niewielkie więc czemu nie, niech bedzie EPS 100. Jeżeli jednak robi to firma za stosunkowo wysoką cenę to budzi to wątpliwości. Tym większe że jak stwierdzisz przebijając się przez ten wątek nigdzie nie ma merytorycznej wypowiedzi przedstawiciela firmy tego problemu dotyczącej. To co wypisują forumowicze z Legalett związani trudno uznać za merytoryczne. Miał P.Durys zdaje się przedstawić odpowiedź Legalett na jego pismo w sprawie tego styro właśnie ale cisza. Domyślam sie że Legalett nie raczył odpowiedzieć. Boi się czegoś? Ukrywa coś? Szkoda, ja też chciałbym płytę, EPS 100 byłby fajnym rozwiązaniem bo tanim ale nikt tutaj nie potrafił rozwiać moich wątpliwości. Rozmowy z producentami tylko je pogłebiły.

Tak przy okazji, P. Narucki wypowiadał się tu już na forum. Dlaczego nie napisze tutaj swojego zdania na temat tego styropianu wyjaśniając przy okazji dlaczego jego opinia jest inna niż te które prezentowałem? Ja bardzo chętnie bym takie uzasadnienie przeczytał. Chętnie też przedstawiłbym je specjalistom od styropianu z którymi rozmawiałem. Myślę że nie będą mieli nic przeciw zaprezentowaniu cih opinii na forum. Być może okaże się że P. Narucki ma rację i cały ten problem ze styro jest wydumany, z czego nawiasem mówiąc bardzo bym się ucieszył.

----------


## pdurys

> Miał P.Durys zdaje się przedstawić odpowiedź Legalett na jego pismo w sprawie tego styro właśnie ale cisza. Domyślam sie że Legalett nie raczył odpowiedzieć.


Dobrze sie domyslasz.
Do tej pory nie otrzymalem odpowiedzi. Chociaz, kiedy rozmawialem z Legalettem kilka dni temu, to otrzymalem informacje, ze pracuja nad odpowiedzia.

----------


## Jani_63

> ... ze pracuja nad odpowiedzia.


 Hm, tak trudno sformułować odpowiedź odnośnie czegoś co jest stosowane na codzień praktycznie z marszu.
To daje jednak do myślenia.
Czyżby "L" się obawiał żeby przypadkiem przez niefortunny dobór słów nie strzelić gola do własnej bramki?

Bardzo jestem ciekaw co z tego wyniknie. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomek131

To co mówię już dawno-wynalazek za kupę kasy zrobiony najtańszym kosztem.Ma być jak najtaniej i jak najszybciej aby zarobić jak najwięcej a do tego trzeba dopasować cały marketing

----------


## avatar25

> Eeeee tam, w ogóle się nie znacie.Przecież Legalett charakteryzuje się tym ,że ogrzewanie nim kosztuje 250-300zł na miesiąc niezależnie od powierzchni,ocieplenia,okien,drzwi,regionu Polski,cen energii elektrycznej i tym podobnych szczegółów.Przeczytajcie wątek od początku to będziecie wiedzieć,a tak trollujecie i zadajecie oczywiste pytania na które po wielokroć już odpowiadano


Pomylilem opis na wykresie. To nie kWh a tylko zlotowki. 
Wystarczy sobie podzielic i srednia miesiecznie wychodzi 270PLN.

----------


## tomek131

A nie mówiłem  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## avatar25

tomek131: Dlaczego w każdej Pana wypowiedzi widać ironię?

Oczywiście koszt uśredniony miesięczny zależy od tego jakie miesiące weźmiemy pod uwagę. Tak więc jeśli weźmiemy okres od Października do Marca to wychodzi 6 miesięcy i koszt średni 316PLN/miesiąc. Natomiast jeśli wziąć pod uwagę, że już we Wrześniu zeszłego roku się ogrzewało nawet do końca Kwietnia, a niektórzy z tego co widziałem też w Maju ogrzewali, to wychodzi 8 miesięcy czyli 237PLN/miesiąc.

Bardzo proszę o komentarze innych użytkowników forum na temat kosztów.
Nadal czekamy na koszty Katarzyny. 

Czy jeśli zamieszczę tu kopie rachunków za prąd będzie to wystarczający dowód?

Nikt nie twierdzi, że koszty są takie małe niezależnie od tego jaki dom, jak ocieplony, jaka wentylacja itd. Legalett twierdzi, że takie koszty są możliwe, ale tylko przy odpowiednim ociepleniu i najlepiej z rekuperacją. Co chyba jest oczywiste. Tak czy owak koszty są nadzwyczaj małe w porównaniu do tego co można się było spodziewać i co sądzili znajomi, którzy wydają kilka razy tyle na gaz lub dużo więcej na węgiel, który kosztuje już niebotyczne pieniądze. Taka mała dygresja - Miał, który jest odpadem kosztuje już 600PLN - to jest chore.

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie Kochani, zacznę miło bo zależy mi, żeby sytuacja była jasna,  :smile:  ponieważ u nas sytuacja nie jest standardowa - my pracujemy w domu, a dzieci też jeszcze są na tyle małe, że większość czasu spędzają w domu (bojler jest ustawiony na dwa razy po około 6 godzin grzania, bo oprócz kąpieli nocnych, potrzebujemy wodę rano i w ciągu dnia, a nie jak większość na rano i później nic). 
 Powiem tak całoroczne zużycie prądu na wszystko - bojler 75l, gotowanie, legalett, oświetlenie, zmywarka, rekuperator, dwa komputery, ładowarki do telefonów i parę mniejszych gadżetów typu czajnik elektryczny, mamy na poziomie 14000kWh.
po pierwszej zimie (tej ostrej i złośliwej) wyszło nam, że na ogrzewanie legalettem zużyliśmy po 1000kWh miesięcznie - grzaliśmy od 23 września do połowy kwietnia -  (uśredniam - bo więcej zeszło nam na rozgrzanie, no i zaczynaliśmy od temperatury jakieś 12 - 13 stopni w domu, zaś w tym roku poniżej 19 nie spadło). Nie zdecydowaliśmy się na założenie taryfy nocnej z tychże względów - to co oszczędzilibyśmy na legalecie dołożylibyśmy na zużyciu zimowym światła w ciągu dnia, Tak więc rachunki roczne mamy na poziomie około 7000tys. Do tego dochodzi nam tylko woda (za którą jeszcze nie płacimy, bo mamy wykupiony limit budowlany, który jeszcze na rok pewnie nam wystarczy i szambo, które niestety do czasu uruchomienia kanalizacji pociągnie nas po kieszeni), tak więc w ogólnym rozrachunku jesteśmy zadowoleni. 
szczegóły techniczne budynku - ściana praefa + 20 cm styropianu, 20 cm na spodzie, 30 cm wełny na stropie GK, Dach bez docieplenia. Okna 3 szybowe wariant ciepły MS Okna. Mankamentem są drzwi - od stolarza owszem dębowe, ale trochę za cienkie (4,5 - 5 cm z ociepleniem) i w wiatrołapie nam ciut chłodno.
Powierzchnia płyty 167 m2, użytkowa 140m2.
Jedyne co mogłabym mieć do Legalettu, to uwaga, że fajnie byłoby, gdyby udało się połączyć dwa rodzaje agregatu w jednym. Ale może to tez jest i tak, że jak coś jest X w jednym to i do "d...".
Może nie można mieć wszystkiego 
I proszę powstrzymać się od komentarzy w stylu - "matko - co za rachunki", my po prostu lubimy światło (na wsi już krążą plotki, że u nas to jak w kościele się świeci  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawgar

> Nikt nie twierdzi, że koszty są takie małe niezależnie od tego jaki dom, jak ocieplony, jaka wentylacja itd. Legalett twierdzi, że takie koszty są możliwe, ale tylko przy odpowiednim ociepleniu i najlepiej z rekuperacją. Co chyba jest oczywiste.


 Avatar jestem na etapie wybierania rekuperatora. Napisz mi jak to u ciebie się sprawuje czy "pędzisz" go na pełnych obrotach. Ile prądu to żre.
Z tego co poszukałem jest wiele różnych rekuperatorów. Niemneij generalnie na rynku głównie oferowane są rekuperatory bardzo pradożerne, które mają  po dwa wentylatory po 40-50W. Jeżeli to ma chodzić 365 dni w roku (jak czytam w ulotkach reklamowych) to (50W*2szt.)*24g*365 dni to wychodzi 876KW/Rok czyli zaokrąglając 1Kwh do 0,50gr (bez rozróżniania dziennej nocnej taryfy ) wychodzi ok 440zł/rok czyli ok 40 zł/mc.

Kurcze to trochę dużo. Tak się zastanawiam, że do kosztów ogrzewania należy zatem także dodać koszt pożerania prądu przez to cudo!

Dodatkowo pominąłem jeszcze fakt, że zimą uruchamiana jest w nim grzałka 1-kW aby nie dopuścić do jego zamarznięcia wiec koszty prądu są jeszcze wyższe.

To co piszę to tylko informacje jakie gdzieś wyczytałem. Możesz zatem to zweryfikować i napisać jak reku sprawdza się z Legaletem, jaki masz typ,  jak go użytkujesz. Na którym biegu, przez ilę czasu, i czy faktycznie ma taki apetyt na prąd.

----------


## HenoK

> Z tego co poszukałem jest wiele różnych rekuperatorów. Niemneij generalnie na rynku głównie oferowane są rekuperatory bardzo pradożerne, które mają  po dwa wentylatory po 40-50W. Jeżeli to ma chodzić 365 dni w roku (jak czytam w ulotkach reklamowych) to (50W*2szt.)*24g*365 dni to wychodzi 876KW/Rok czyli zaokrąglając 1Kwh do 0,50gr (bez rozróżniania dziennej nocnej taryfy ) wychodzi ok 440zł/rok czyli ok 40 zł/mc.
> 
> Kurcze to trochę dużo. Tak się zastanawiam, że do kosztów ogrzewania należy zatem także dodać koszt pożerania prądu przez to cudo!
> 
> Dodatkowo pominąłem jeszcze fakt, że zimą uruchamiana jest w nim grzałka 1-kW aby nie dopuścić do jego zamarznięcia wiec koszty prądu są jeszcze wyższe.


Policzyłeś jedną stronę "równania", policz też drugą.
Tej pierwszej zresztą też nie policzyłeś prawidłowo. To, że wentylatory zużywają 40-50W, nie znaczy, że z taka mocą pracują. Bez przesady można przyjąć, że średnio pracują z połową mocy, więc Twój rachunek spada do 20zł/miesiąc - to jedna strona równiania.
Druga dotyczy odzysku ciepła w sezonie grzewczym. Jeżeli założymy, że przy takiej pracy centrali wentylacyjnej jak wyżej ("na pół gwizdka"), średni przepływ powietrza wyniesie 150m3/h i Twój dom znajduje się gdzieś w środku Polski (chodzi o warunki klimatyczne), a Twoja centrala wentylacyjna będzie miała 80% sprawności odzysku ciepła, to dzięki jej zastosowaniu w sezonie grzewczym (zakładam, że potrwa on 200 dni) zaoszczędzisz min. 3500kWh energii, co w przełożeniu na złotówki da 1750zł.
Nawet jak uwzględnisz pracę grzałek antyzamrożeniowych (z pewnością nie będą one pracowały więcej jak kilkaset godzin), to i tak wychodzisz sporo na plus.

Jednak główną zaletą, którą chwalą sobie użytkownicy wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła jest nie oszczędność energii, ale komfort dostosowanej do aktualnych warunków wentylacji.

----------


## avatar25

Uzywamy rekuperatora StorkAir bez podgrzewania. Zbudowalismy GWC zeby zapobiec zamrazaniu. 
Urzadzenie jest bardzo oszczedne. Juz dokladnie nie pamietam, ale chyba 25W na 1 biegu. Z tego co mierzylem to wyszlo mi ok 40PLN na rok. 
Uzywamy wentylacji z reguly na 1 biegu i podnosimy jak sa goscie i robi sie duszno czy goraco. 
Tak jak powiedzial poprzednik oprocz kwestii odzysku ciepla docenisz to, ze masz w domku caly czas swieze powietrze. A wejdz do kogos domu kto ma grawitacyjne i nowe okna. Z reguly nie ma tam zadnego powietrza.

----------


## pawgar

> Urzadzenie jest bardzo oszczedne. Juz dokladnie nie pamietam, ale chyba 25W na 1 biegu. Z tego co mierzylem to wyszlo mi ok 40PLN na rok.


Uspokoiłeś mnie trochę. Myślałem, że rekuperacja to do dodatkowe ukryte wydatki "ogrzewania" w domu. Napisz jeszcze jakie są dodatkowe koszty około rekuperatorowe, czyli filtry, przeglądy i inne o których nie wiem a o których powinienem wiedzieć. I czy jesteś zadowolony z dwóch rozwiązań w domu rekuparator+Legalett.
Acha podziel się jeszcze informacją o GWC, jaki masz typ, jak to się sprawdza i czy jesteś zadowolony z GWC.

----------


## avatar25

Oczywiście te 40PLN wychodzi przy założeniu, że reku nie chodzi 24h na dobę. Nie pamiętam dokładnie ile czasu dziennie założyłem do obliczeń, ale zimą jednak wyłączamy na noc żeby za bardzo nie wychłodzić pokoi. Pewnie gdybym miał grzałkę to nie byłoby takiego problemu. Pomimo odzysku ciepła i GWC to będzie zawsze poniżej 20 stopni. Nie jest to -20, które by leciało przez okna. 

Filtry chyba kosztują 35PLN za komplet i starczają na 3-6 miesięcy. Wymienia się jak są zabrudzone. Można przedłużyć gwarancję do 3 lat jeśli się wykupi przegląd za 160PLN. I tak mniej więcej te przeglądy kosztują.

Jestem bardzo zadowolony właśnie ze względu na to świeże powietrze i fakt, że cieplejsze powietrze nawiewam zimą a nie minusowe no i latem trochę schładzam powietrze w GWC dzięki czemu nie nawiewam 40 stopniowego powietrza do domu. 

Mam GWC rurowe w końcówce równoległe (Tichelmanna). Sam wkopywałem, ale nie miałem już kasy bo chciałem wkopać specjalne Rechau antybakteryjne.

----------


## pawgar

> Mam GWC rurowe w końcówce równoległe (Tichelmanna). Sam wkopywałem, ale nie miałem już kasy bo chciałem wkopać specjalne Rechau antybakteryjne.


To w ramach drążenia tematów około Lagaletowych napisz jeszcze ile metrów bieżących lub kwadratowych zajmują ci rury od GWC oraz czy są jakieś wskazania/przeciwskazania do umieszczania anemostatu (tej kratki na suficie) w określonym miejscu w pokojach.

Chodzi mi o to że przy Legalecie nie ma prądów konwekcyjnych w pokoju. Więc w zasadzie od tej kratki, która będzie jedynym źródłem ruchu powietrza będzie wiało. Czy  L. coś zaleca np: aby nie było nad stołem w kuchni nawiewu aby nie ciągnęło obiadującym po plecach lub w sypialni jak najdalej od łóżka w rogu lub odwrotnie na środku aby powietrze równo się rozchodziło?

Jakie ty masz sugestie?

Piszesz, że wyłączasz zimą w nocy. Tzn. że oprócz spadku temperatury odczuwałeś także inne niedogodności? np: nadmierne "przeciągi".

----------


## avatar25

Wydaję mi się, że około 60m, już dobrze nie pamiętam. Według instalatora wentylacji anemostat powinien być po przeciwnej stronie od wejścia do pokoju. Powodem jest to żeby powietrze przechodziło przez całe pomieszczenie a nie tylko część. 

Nie ma konkretnych zaleceń. Problem u nas był taki, że mieliśmy łóżko pod anemostatem i po nocy kilka razy czułem, że mnie trochę przewiało. Jest uczucie tak jakby chłodnego powietrza przy mrozach. W związku z tym wyłączamy. Jeśli łóżka nie ma pod anemostatem to może nie będzie takiego problemu ponieważ to powietrze przy biegu 1 bardzo wolno krąży. No i u nas dodatkowo z pewnych względów była większa przepustowość na anemostatach ustawiona, więc myślę, że jak już ustawią nam odpowiednia to będzie dobrze.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie Legalett-owcy i styropian-owcy

Dawno tu nie zaglądałem i widzę, że niewiele straciłem. 
Użytkownicy i przyszli użytkownicy Legalett dzielą się swoimi doświadczeniami, przemyśleniami, zapytaniami i odpowiedziami. 
A trolle nadal piszą w kółko to samo.

Ktoś już sporo czasu temu, na zarzuty nieobecności tu Pana Wojciecha N., zadał pytanie: *Po co miałby tu pisać?*
Przecież Ci, którzy są zainteresowani fundamentem grzewczym Legalett wiedzą w jaki sposób skontaktować się z firmą (tel., e-mail) .
Liczne wpisy poświadczają, że Pan Wojciech to bardzo życzliwy i cierpliwy człowiek, który chętnie udziela odpowiedzi na wszelkie pytania.
Po co więc miałby tu na forum specjalnie coś pisać?
Ma mnóstwo obowiązków zawodowych i poza zawodowych, więc po co?

A kto się tego domaga? Dwie osoby, w tym jedna, która kilkukrotnie obrażała swoimi wpisami nie tylko kompetencje pracowników Legalett ogólnie, ale także wprost Pana Wojciecha. Obaj teoretyzują nie mając żadnych doświadczeń w omawianym temacie.
Proponowałem obu osobom, by tak jak inni zadzwonili do Legalett lub napisali o swoich wątpliwościach. Niestety mijają miesiące i lata, a odwagi by to zrobić brak.
Co dziwne nie brak odwagi, aby dzwonić do innych firm, które nie znają technologii Legalett i szukać choćby zdania, które mówiłoby o tym, że Legalett jest „be”. Wystarczy takie często źle zrozumiane zdanie (jak w przypadku firmy Bachl, co udowodniłem jakiś czas temu opisując tu na forum swoją rozmowę z tym samym przedstawicielem tej firmy), aby snuć swoje już własne, błędne teorie.
Można zapytać: Po co to robią? W jakim celu?
Nie pomagają argumenty fachowców (Henryka, Marcina), dokładnie opisane doświadczenia wielu użytkowników Legalett – jak bumerang wraca w kółko to samo. 
I tak strona za stroną te same chore, bzdurne banialuki zajmujące miejsce i czas czytelników…
Smutne to zjawisko.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie ze słonecznego Podkarpacia
pogodnego, refleksyjnego świętowania życzę

----------


## MCB

Witam!

Za fachowca to ja się nie uważam  :wink: 

Wracając do tematu. Moje plany co do dokładnego kontrolowania procesu rozgrzewania płyty wzięły w łeb. Dwa tygodnie spędziłem w szpitalu i przeszedłem ciężką operację. Kompa miałem ze sobą.
W międzyczasie temperatura w domu spadła do 14,5st. Ogrzewanie było ustawione na 2 godziny na dobę. Łącznie 30kWh na dobę. Trochę się podłamałem, ale już zidentyfikowałem przyczynę spadku temperatury. W tym czasie w domu przebywała ekipa malarzy. Efektem ich pracy oprócz całkiem solidnej pracy zleconej było pozostawienie przez ten cały czas otwartej wyczystki kominowej i wejścia na nieogrzewane poddasze. Dodatkowo rekuperacja pracowała cały czas na 50% mocy. Tak więc nie dziwne. 
Ciągłe pomiary rozpocznę po przeprowadzce. Mam nadzieję, że już wkrótce.

Pozdrawiam i zdrowia życzę,
Marcin

----------


## perm

> Witajcie Legalett-owcy i styropian-owcy
> 
> Dawno tu nie zaglądałem i widzę, że niewiele straciłem. 
> Użytkownicy i przyszli użytkownicy Legalett dzielą się swoimi doświadczeniami, przemyśleniami, zapytaniami i odpowiedziami. 
> A trolle nadal piszą w kółko to samo.
> 
> Ktoś już sporo czasu temu, na zarzuty nieobecności tu Pana Wojciecha N., zadał pytanie: *Po co miałby tu pisać?*
> Przecież Ci, którzy są zainteresowani fundamentem grzewczym Legalett wiedzą w jaki sposób skontaktować się z firmą (tel., e-mail) .
> Liczne wpisy poświadczają, że Pan Wojciech to bardzo życzliwy i cierpliwy człowiek, który chętnie udziela odpowiedzi na wszelkie pytania.
> ...


O! Mamy Legalet. Ty lepiej odpisz Pawłowi Durysowi na jego pismo w sprawie styropianu. Czekamy i czekamy a jakoś odpowiedź na proste pytanie o zasadność stosowania EPS 100 pod płytą Legalett sprawia wam taki kłopot że przez ponad miesiąc nie ma odpowiedzi. Rozumiem to jednak. Tez miałbym kłopot by uzasadnić stosowanie czegoś czego sami producenci nie zalecają. Na razie twoje stwierdzenie o "stwardniałym i mocno zbitym" styropianie pod płytą legalet potwierdza to co mówią producenci styro. W sumie dzięki ci za tą mimowolną szczerość bo w życiu bym sie nie domyślił że coś co rozpatrywane było tu tylko teoretycznie czyli zmiana właściwości przez styropian pod wpływem nacisku jest faktem pod płytą legalett.

Tak przy okazji co do P. Naruckiego. Zasugerowałem by napisał tu na forum dlaczego jego zdanie jest inne niż producentów styropianu a przede wszystkim dlaczego uważa że :stwardnienie i mocne zgęstnienie styropianu" pod płytą nie jest wg niego niczym niepokojącym. To że jest to wg niego normalne, to juz wiemy dzięki PiotrowiO. Jego brak odpowiedzi budzi podejrzenia że jest to unik by nie przyznać że to nie jest zjawisko porządane. Wytłumaczył by szybko w czym rzecz i koniec dyskusji. Przeproszę i przyznam mu rację. Nie chce tego pan Narucki? Nie chce tego Legalett? Przecież potencjalni klienci czytają forum muratora. Co oni sobie pomyślą?

----------


## tomek131

Nie zauwazyles PiotrzeO ,ze dyskusja toczy sie normalnie dopoki nie wkroczysz ze swymi infantylnymi tekstami ? Tani jest ten marketing ktorego cie uczono
Nie bylo cie i byl spokoj,wkroczyles zaczepiajac ludzi i znowu zacznie sie jatka.

----------


## perm

> Nie zauwazyles PiotrzeO ,ze dyskusja toczy sie normalnie dopoki nie wkroczysz ze swymi infantylnymi tekstami ? Tani jest ten marketing ktorego cie uczono
> Nie bylo cie i byl spokoj,wkroczyles zaczepiajac ludzi i znowu zacznie sie jatka.


Wszystko wskazuje na to że PiotrO jest z konkurencji Legalettu tylko bardzo dobrze sie zakamuflował. To on podgrzewa dyskusję, prowokuje forumowiczów, To on też napisał o stwardniałym i mocno zbitym styropianie pod płytą legalett. Raczej nikt z firmą związany nic takiego by nie napisał bo to marketingowe samobójstwo. Jak nic nasłany przez konkurencję. Ja własnie zgłosiłem w administracji forum ten problem z prośbą o interwencję. Prowokuje facet kłótnie, wywołuje awantury, oskarża wszystkich o trollizm, obraża. Nie wiem jak mozna kogoś takiego tu tolerować.

----------


## pawgar

> Dwa tygodnie spędziłem w szpitalu i przeszedłem ciężką operację. Kompa miałem ze sobą.


 Powrotu do zdrowia Ci życzę trzymaj się.
Chcę ci przypomnieć, że to ty podpowiedziałeś mi fajny gadżet do monitorowania i rejestrowania temperatury.
Już go zmontowałem i testuję na sucho. Chcę by mi mierzył i rejestrował temperaturę w kilku miejscach na raz. 
między innymi:
-temperatura na zewnątrz
-temperatura w salonie
-temperatura w łazience
-temperatura płyty (zaraz pod posadzką)
-temperatura płyty (na 20 cm - na styku płyta/styropian)
-temperatura płyty pod styropianem (na 40 cm  - na styku styropian/grunt)
-temperatura komina za kominkowym wymiennikiem ciepła

-Dzięki temu będę znał zależności jak rozgrzewa/wystudza się płyta w zależności od temperatury na zewnątrz.
-Jak gorąca kąpiel będzie miała wpływ na ogrzewanie domu (bo podobno ma)
- Jaka jest temperatura pod styropianem i czy zmienia się ona w zależności od momentu w którym zaczynamy grzać
-Jaką temperaturę maja spaliny w kominie czyli jak skuteczny jest wymiennik kominkowy i czy może nie podłączyć jeszcze płaszcza wodnego
-W ile podnosi się temperatura w domu po wywietrzeniu mieszkania zimą otwierając na trochę okno. 
-Jakie są straty wietrząc permanentnie jedno z pomieszczeń.


Tyle planów. Teraz rzeczywistość.
A co do rzeczywistości to nie mam się czym chwalić. ZE robi mnie w jajo i nie przyłączonego prądu w domu.
Przewód jest, licznik jest, przyłącze jest. W skrzynce ZE musi zrobić "pstryk" i będę miał prąd. A jak na razie nie robi "pstryk" i nie wiadomo kiedy zrobi  :sad: 
Ot przywilej monopolisty. I nie ma osoby, która to wie- bo jest chora  :smile: 

Czekam zatem na prąd i zaraz proszę L aby mi wstawił centrale grzewcze i podłączył elektronikę sterującą.

I tu mam pytanie gdzie u siebie macie wyświetlacz od sterowania tym ustrojstwem. 
-Na widoku czy bardziej chowany?
-Jak są prowadzone przewody od czujników, elektroniki i na jakiej wysokości macie czujniki?
-Jak często zachodzi potrzeba sterowania nim. Raz jest nastawiony i zostawiony samopas?
-Co z przesunięciem godziny. Elektronika robi to automatycznie czy "kolejny" zegarek do przestawiania ręcznego?
-Jak prowadzona jest instalacja między centralami, tablicą rozdzielczą a elektroniką? Od central w podłodze idzie gruby przewód do rozdzielni z przekaźnikami a od tego cieńki przewód sterujący do elektroniki-termostatu? Elekryk się dopytowywuje. Jakim to jest przewodem zrobione (grubość) to sterowanie do termostatu
-Jakim przewodem są podłaczane czujki termostatów w pokojach.
-Czy tylko ja mam tyle pytań  :smile: 


Na koniec się pochwalę bo właśnie osiągnąłem stan surowy zamknięty.

----------


## avatar25

> I tu mam pytanie gdzie u siebie macie wyświetlacz od sterowania tym ustrojstwem. 
> -Na widoku czy bardziej chowany?
> -Jak są prowadzone przewody od czujników, elektroniki i na jakiej wysokości macie czujniki?
> -Jak często zachodzi potrzeba sterowania nim. Raz jest nastawiony i zostawiony samopas?
> -Co z przesunięciem godziny. Elektronika robi to automatycznie czy "kolejny" zegarek do przestawiania ręcznego?
> -Jak prowadzona jest instalacja między centralami, tablicą rozdzielczą a elektroniką? Od central w podłodze idzie gruby przewód do rozdzielni z przekaźnikami a od tego cieńki przewód sterujący do elektroniki-termostatu? Elekryk się dopytowywuje. Jakim to jest przewodem zrobione (grubość) to sterowanie do termostatu
> -Jakim przewodem są podłaczane czujki termostatów w pokojach.
> -Czy tylko ja mam tyle pytań


Witam
Ponizej kilka odpowiedzi jak to u nas wyglada. 
- mamy termostaty na wierzchu. 
- przewody w scianie do termostatow na wysokosci 150cm
- wystarczy raz nastawic. Jednakze czesto bywa tak, ze trzeba sie nauczyc systemu i metoda prob i bledow. 
- pewnie zalezy od modelu termostatow. Ja musialem zmienic recznie. Tak na marginesie dzieki za przypomnienie. 
- przewod do zasilania idzie do tablicy rozdzielczej. Potem ciagniemy przewody z centrali do miejsc, gdzie beda termostaty. Chyba przewody 2x1,5, ale taka informacje ma Pan w dokumentacji od Legalett
- czujka jest w termostacie wbudowana

----------


## avatar25

Pierwszy miesiąc grzania za nami. Wyszło nam 236kWh. 
A jak u Was Panie i Panowie??

----------


## pdurys

> Jak prowadzona jest instalacja między centralami, tablicą rozdzielczą a elektroniką? Od central w podłodze idzie gruby przewód do rozdzielni z przekaźnikami a od tego cieńki przewód sterujący do elektroniki-termostatu? Elekryk się dopytowywuje. Jakim to jest przewodem zrobione (grubość) to sterowanie do termostatu
> -Jakim przewodem są podłaczane czujki termostatów w pokojach.
> -Czy tylko ja mam tyle pytań


Czesc pawgar,
Jak zostala poprowadzona instalacja to jest w dokumentacji jaka otrzymales z Legalettu.
Grubszy przewod 4x2,5 mm2 YDY sluzy do zasilania grzalek
Cienszy przewod 3x1,5 mm2 OMY sluzy do sterowania grzalkami - sygnal przychodzi z termostatow, ktore Legalett CI powienien doslac przed uruchomieniem, a ktore podlaczysz na swoj koszt przewodami 2x1,5 mm2 OMY
Wszystkie te kable powinny sie spotkac w rozdzielnicy glownej i tam odpowiednio polaczone.

Masz to napisane w dokumentacji na stronach 18 i 19

Ja zrobie u siebie troche inaczej.
Zrezygnowalem z termostatow Legalettu na korzysc miernikow temperatury podlaczonych do sterownika Mojego Inteligentnego Domu.
Dzieki temu "teoretycznie" bede mial mozliwosc sterowania temperatura z jednego miejsca.
Teoretycznie, chodzi o to, ze jak napisal avatar25, po poczatkowym okresie fascynacji i krecenia galkami 50 razy na dzien, zostawie to w spokoju i tak bedzie dzialac przez caly rok.
Dla mnie wazniejsze jest to, ze informacje o temperaturze, bede mial dostepna z dowolnego miejsca w domu jak i bedac poza nim.
Oczywiscie rowniez, bede mogl sterowac temperatura, ale to raczej nie bedzie konieczne.
Sterowniki Legalettu sa jak sie zorientowalem autonomicznymi jednostkami ale posiadaja bardzo rozbudowane funkcje. Niestety poprzez ta autonomicznosc, jesli maja zegary a mysle, ze maja, to trzeba je przestawiac indywidualnie. Nie jest to pewnie problem ale zawsze.
Po drugie, jesli ustalisz jakas temperature, to zawsze nastepuje pytanie, czy miejsce pomiaru zostalo wybrane optymalnie, czy tez trzeba "myslowo" wprowadzac poprawke na wskazania. Chodzi mi o to czy temperatura w pomieszczeniu jest akurat taka jaka zostala zalozona, czy tez trzeba jak podniesc lub obnizyc na regulatorze.
Mam wrazenie, ze  bedzie tak jak napisal avatar25 - ustawisz raz a dobrze i zapomnisz.

----------


## pawgar

Co do ogrzewania to tak jak pisałem jeszcze nie mam prądu wiec mogę obserwować jak zachowuje się płyta jedynie bez włączonego ogrzewania. A jak na razie (w domu jest zimniej niż na zewnątrz. Aby "nagrzać" w domu trzeba otworzyć wszystkie okna  :smile: 




> Chyba przewody 2x1,5, ale taka informacje ma Pan w dokumentacji od Legalett





> Masz to napisane w dokumentacji na stronach 18 i 19


No tak, dzięki chłopaki, wystarczy czytać  :smile:  
przepraszam

Durys, Pawełku, jechałem ostatnio koło Ciebie.
Późno było, dzieciaki spały więc nie najechałem ciebie. Jak tam postępy z budową?
Opisz też co sobie robisz z inteligentnej instalacji w domu i jak to sprzęgniesz z L. 
Czy rezygnujesz z termostatu a z sterownika inteligentnego domu będziesz sterował bezpośrednio przekaźnikami (stycznikami) od grzałek?

----------


## pdurys

Tak planuje podlaczyc centralki Legalettu bezposrednio do sterownika F&Home, jaki bede mial w domu.
Dzieki temu nie tylko w jednym miejscu bede widzial jaka jest temperatura w poszczegolnych strefach, ale rowniez mial mozliwosc jej zmiany.

Dodatkowym atutem jest to, ze do systemu bede mial rowniez dostep z zewnatrz poprzez Internet - podobnie jak teraz z kamera.

Planuje tez zbieranie danych o ilosci zuzywanego gazu, wody  i pradu. Niestety dane te nie beda podzielone ile idzie na grzanie, gotowanie a ile na oswietlenie czy ciepla wode ale da poglad jak "dziala" dom dla duzej rodziny.

Wydaje mi sie to dobrym wskaznikiem podobnym do ceny za metr kwadratowy powierzchni uzytkowej.

Byc moze uda mi sie zrobic podglad temperatury, zuzycia energii i pracy rekuperatora, tak abyscie mogli to sami kontrolowac. Cos na podobienstwo tej strony: http://www.viessmann.pl/pl/products/...ualizacja.html

----------


## MCB

Co do kabelków termostatu to u mnie w projekcie jest:
- dla 4 stref w agregacie: 5x2x1,5mm2
- dla 3 stref w agregacie: 4x2x1,5mm2
- dla 2 stref w agregacie: 3x2x1,5mm2

Ja poprowadziłem 5x1,5mm2 z każdego agregatu do rozdzielni. Dzięki temu będę mógł dowolnie zestawiać strefy grzewcze.

Kabelki muszą być na 230V i z tego co się orientuję nie należy łączyć ze sobą kabelków sterujących z różnych agregatów. Załączenie jest po podaniu fazy (5-ty kabelek) a te mogą być różne w różnych agregatach. W jednym agregacie jest to ta sama faza na wszystkie 4 strefy (mimo tego, że każdy agregat jest zasilany 2 fazami). 
Proszę powyższe zweryfikować u elektryka legalettowego  :smile: 

Co do sterowników to wykorzystam instalację KNX. 
Sterowanie będzie ograniczać czas pracy do 2 taryfy. Załączanie i wyłączanie albo "standardowo" albo czasowo -> zmiana godziny rozpoczęcia grzania w zależności od temp. zewnętrznej. Może nawet od prognozowanej. Zobaczę czy da się tak zrobić.

pawgar: uważaj na temp. za wymiennikiem. Sprawdź dopuszczalne dla czujnika!!!

mcb

----------


## Kazik09

Witam ponownie legalletowców,

Od pewnego czasu mam już zainstalowane agregaty, jeszcze nie grzeję bo obecnie kleją się płytki, i na razie robiłem tylko próbne uruchomienie.  Powiem szczerze, że jestem trochę zawiedziony głośnością pracy agregatów, porównywalną do szumu suszarki na pierwszym biegu w zamkniętej łazience. Zaizolowałem już pianką peszle z przewodami, bo najbardziej było słychac szum w rozdzielncy i w miejscu wyprowadzenia rurek do podłączenia wymiennika wodnego (opcja awaryjna na przyszłość), ale nadal szum jest wyraźnie słyszalny. Przyklejenie płytek na podłogach całego parteru też nie wiele pomogło. Dlatego mam pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych użytkowników, czy u was też tak słychać dmuchawy i czy macie jakieś patenty na dodatkowe ich wyciszenie? Zastanawiałem się nad wstawieniem, zamiast pierwszej płyty pokrywy, twardej wełny mineralnej (takiej do posadzek), jak myślicie pomoże?

----------


## MCB

Kazik09: jak masz zrobione zamknięcie skrzynek?
L. obecnie zaleca:

1. Płyta metalowa.
2. Płyta pokrywy - tutaj należy usunąć gumę z obrzeży. Płytę kładziemy na środku. Dookoła w szczelinie po gumie układamy sznurek wyprowadzając jego końcówkę na zewnątrz. Następnie szczelinę wypełniamy silikonem.
3. Sklejka odpowiedniej grubości z naklejonymi płytkami.

mcb

----------


## Kazik09

" 2. Płyta pokrywy - tutaj należy usunąć gumę z obrzeży. Płytę kładziemy na środku. Dookoła w szczelinie po gumie układamy sznurek wyprowadzając jego końcówkę na zewnątrz. Następnie szczelinę wypełniamy silikonem."

I tu pewnie leży pies pogrzebany. Monter agregatów nic mi nie powiedział, żeby tak zrobić. Pierwsza płyta ma dokoła przyklejoną cienką gąbkę i wydawało mi się, że jest właśnie w celu uszczelnienia agregatu. W sobotę spróbuję zrobić jak napisałeś. Wielkie dzięki MCB.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Zaizolowałem już pianką peszle z przewodami, bo najbardziej było słychac szum w rozdzielncy i w miejscu wyprowadzenia rurek do podłączenia wymiennika wodnego (opcja awaryjna na przyszłość), ale nadal szum jest wyraźnie słyszalny.


Witaj Kaziku
Miałem podobny kłopot. Też użyłem pianki, ale to niewiele dało (takie właściwości pianki). 
Polecono mi wszelkie otwory zakleić zaprawą betonową.
Po roku od momentu uruchomienia dostałem z Legalett nowe uszczelki pod stalową płytę i to też pomogło.
Powodzenia
PS W razie dalszych szumów dzwoń do wykonawcy lub L. - powinni przyjechać, aby na miejscu sprawdzić.

----------


## MCB

W trakcie prac budowlanych gąbka uległa zniszczeniu. Zamówiłem nowe komplety i wtedy zadzwonił do mnie Pan Wojtek z informacją o nowej metodzie.

http://mcb.webpark.pl/p1010505.jpg

----------


## tomek131

Masakra,taka kasa i jeszcze takie problemy i domorosłe naprawy sznurkami piankami,uszczelkami.Żenada

----------


## MCB

O jakich naprawach piszesz?

----------


## coffee

MCB, napisz proszę coś więcej o tej nowej metodzie. Fotka niewiele mi mówi, a chętnie jakąś uszczelkę bym dołożyła.

----------


## perm

> MCB, napisz proszę coś więcej o tej nowej metodzie. Fotka niewiele mi mówi, a chętnie jakąś uszczelkę bym dołożyła.


A Legalett nie może ci jej dołożyć? Przecież dają 30 lat gwarancji zdaje się?

----------


## MCB

Co tu pisać? Sam jeszcze tego rozwiązania nie zastosowałem. Jak zrobię do końca rozdzielnię i przedmucham jeszcze raz kanały to wtedy.
Rozwiązanie wydaje się pewniejsze niż uszczelki. Silikon dokładnie wypełni szczeliny. Sznurek ma za zadanie umożliwić łatwe otwarcie pokrywy.
Oczywiście przed ponownym zamknięciem trzeba silikon wydłubać i całą procedurę powtórzyć.
Wg mnie to rozwiązanie ma przewagę nad rozwiązaniem z uszczelkami, chyba że często otwieramy pokrywę, ale po co?

Co do peszli to L. wyprowadził standardowo krótkie peszle na kable. W standardowym rozwiązaniu kable idą dalej po ścianach pod tynkiem.
U mnie (na moją prośbę, gratis) L. dał peszle z pilotami od każdego agregatu do rozdzielni. Peszle w płycie.
Po zakończeniu prac z elektryką wszystkie otwory w peszlach zostaną zatkane. Na razie dzięki nim przebywając w rozdzielni wiem czy agregat pracuje czy też nie  :smile: 

Jeżeli ktoś chce nowe uszczelki to może je zamówić w L. Co do kosztów to się nie wypowiadam.
Tak w ogóle to na dobrze zabezpieczonej budowie uszczelki nie powinny ulec zniszczeniu. Na pewno nie podczas normalnej eksploatacji. 
Uszkodzenie spowodowane nieumiejętnym obchodzeniem się z pokrywami czy też celowym działaniem raczej nie wchodzą w zakres gwarancji.

----------


## coffee

MCB, dzięki za rozjaśnienie. Doszukiwałam się na tym zdjęciu nie wiadomo czego :smile:  
Perm, nic mi się nie zepsuło, więc gwarancja nie ma tu nic do tego. Ot, taka moja fanaberia.

----------


## chrio

Prośba i pytanie.
Jaką dokumentację otrzymaliście po wykonaniu fundamentów Legalett?
Jak długo trzeba czekać na zainstalowanie agregatów?
pozdrawiam chrio

----------


## pdurys

Pelna dokumentacje wykonawcza razem z obliczeniami statycznymi
Na instalacje agregatow czekasz tak dlugo jak chcesz  :wink: 
Chodzi mi o to, ze docelowe jest sens instalowac dopiero jak masz etap wykanczania domu.
Wczesniej lepiej jest wynajac jednostke budowlana np. do suszenia fundamentu lub wczesniejszego grzania domu kiedy nie ma jeszcze docelowego zrodla ciepla.

----------


## chrio

Dziękuję , jednak dokumentacja to tylko z Gdańska , jak wykonawca powinien wykonać fundamenty. Nie wiem co jest zabetonowane. Nie mam wyjścia na zewnątrz kanalizacji lub nie potrafię znaleść.

----------


## pdurys

> Dziękuję , jednak dokumentacja to tylko z Gdańska , jak wykonawca powinien wykonać fundamenty. Nie wiem co jest zabetonowane. Nie mam wyjścia na zewnątrz kanalizacji lub nie potrafię znaleść.


Hmm. Pytales sie o to jaka dokumentacje dostajesz z systemem Legalett.
Teraz widze, ze nie zleciles wykonawstwa Legalettowi tylko robisz "wlasnymi silami"
W takim razie, Twoj wykonawca musi umiec czytac rysunki techniczne. W dokumentacji jaka ja otrzymalem, jak rowniez w tej, ktora otrzymal pawgar jest wyraznie i bardzo dokladnie napisane co i jak zrobic. Poczawszy od wykonania wykopu i jego zasypania, ulozenia drenazu jak rowniez pozniejszego rozlozenia warstwy styropianu, zbrojenia dolnego, systemu grzewczego, dystansow i zbrojenia gornego.
Oczywiscie to wszystko powinien poprzedzic etap tyczenia budynku przez Geodete.
Kanalizacja jest oczywiscie wedlug projektu kanalizacji Twojego domu. tam gdzie masz zaznaczone przejscia poza obrys domu tam masz zrobic przejscia przez i pozniej pod styropianem.
To samo dotyczy np. podejscia powietrza do kominka, czy tez kabli zasialacjacych i przepustu na rure z woda.
Nie mozesz zapomniec o zrobieniu uziomu i wyprowadzeniu go w miejsce przyszlej rozdzielni glownej.
Jak chcesz zobaczyc jak to bylo robione u mnie to zapraszam do mojego dziennika. Powinienes znalezc tam link do kilku ciekawych filmow.

----------


## pawgar

> Nie wiem co jest zabetonowane. Nie mam wyjścia na zewnątrz kanalizacji lub nie potrafię znaleść.


Chiro.  Rozumiem, że mówimy o stanie zastanym, tzn płyta już jest wylana  a ty do tej roboty wziąłeś na własną rękę wykonawcę, który ci ją  wykonał. Rozumiem też, że nie masz zdjęć z etapu budowy. Słuchaj ekipa  robiła ci to na podstawie TWOICH planów domu. Musiałeś im podać gdzie  chcesz jakie wyprowadzenia. Weź plany domu, duży śrubokręt i opukaj  miejsca w których spodziewasz się rur od kanalizacji. Jak natrafisz na  głuchy odgłos to wiesz gdzie masz wieczko od kanalizacji. 

PS Napisz dokładniej co jest grane, ciężko na podstawie twojego opisu wywnioskować o co dokładnie chodzi.

Co do agregatów to tak jak pisał pdurys. Jak będziesz miał drzwi zamykane na klucz i okna to wtedy kontaktujesz się z L i zakładają ci agregaty.
Dużo rzeczy na budowach ma nogi i własne życie i przy domu w stanie surowym otwartym taki agregat mógłby sobie sam wyjść drzwiami lub oknem i pójść gdzieś w nieznane  :smile: 
Ja jeszcze nie mam agregatów a jak u ciebie Pawełku?

----------


## chrio

Witajcie
Fundamenty wykonała mi firma Pref- Bud . Nie tylko fundamenty ale również wylała tarasy i schody. Zareklamowałam jakość wykonania - podłoga ma odchylenia około 3 cm, tarasy nierówne , schody krzywe , oczywiście reklamacja odmowna, ponieważ kierownik podpisał odbiór a ja przy tym byłam. Jak poprosiłam o dokumentację wykonawczą fundamentów to otrzymałam dokument który przygotował Gdańsk jak mają je wykonać i to wszystko. Stwierdzono że wszystko zostało wykonane tak jak w projekcie budowlanym, który posiadam.Są rury kanalizacyjne bo je widać w podłodze, natomiast nie ma rur wodnych. Nie było bruzd w okolicach agregatów, a elektryk wykuwając je uszkodził jedną z rur i następny problem do rozwiązania. Kuchnia jest w znacznej odległości od łazienek i hydraulik widzi problem, nie mogąc kuc podłogi. Podłączenie do budynku też problem bo stwierdził że trzeba wkuć się pod fundament. Że roboty na trzy tygodnie. Budynek stoi, okna są , drzwi również . Czas oczekiwania na agregaty to 1,5 miesiąca taką dostałam odpowiedź , stąd moje pytanie. Z konieczności życiowej sama muszę dokończyć budowę i jak widzicie sprawa mnie przerasta. Zwyczajnie mam wszystkiego dość.To nie na moją wiedzę,siły i psychikę. Ale dokończyć muszę.

----------


## pdurys

> Fundamenty wykonała mi firma Pref- Bud . Nie tylko fundamenty ale również wylała tarasy i schody. Zareklamowałam jakość wykonania - podłoga ma odchylenia około 3 cm, tarasy nierówne , schody krzywe , oczywiście reklamacja odmowna, ponieważ kierownik podpisał odbiór a ja przy tym byłam.


Ja mialem jakies takie wyobrazenie, ze firma Pref-Bud "stawia" cale kompletne domy.
Rozumiem, ze teraz nie chcesz ich tylko robisz we wlasnym zakresie, czy tez ich zakres SSZ sie skonczyl i teraz masz juz tylko wykonczeniowke.

Na Twoim miejscu jesli to nie ty podpisywalas z nimi umowe, to bym ja dokladnie przeczytal co mieli Ci wykonac i w jakim standardzie.

To, ze podpisalas razem z KB protokol to nie znaczy, ze nie mozesz dochodzic swoich racji. Chyba, ze oni sa w stanie Ci udowodnic, ze sama "pokrzywilas" te posadzki, schody i taras.

Z tymi rurkami, to moze byc jednak problem, choc ja bym nie tragizowal.
Nie wiemy oczywiscie jaki jest Twoj projekt, ale zamiast kuc podloge, mozna przeciez dojsc z rurkami do wody "z gory". Pod sufitem chociazby i ukryc to pozniej tzw. sufitem podwieszanym albo ordynarnie przekuc sie przez strop i rozlozyc je na podlodze strychu / poddasza.
Podlaczenie do budynku nie jest takim znowu wielkim problemem.
Jedyna trudnosc jaka widze to znalezienie miejsca gdzie trzeba to wykonac.
Poszukaj na lokalnym rynku firme, ktora posiada i wykonuje otwory tzw. otwornica. Jest to rodzaj wiertarki, ale zamist wiertla ma koronke diamentowa, wiercaca otwory jakbys ciela maslo nozem. Oczywiscie pozniej trzeba sie przecisnac do takiego otworu pod fundamentem ale ta rurka bedzie miala tylko 63mm srednicy i przy odrobinie szczescia powinna sie latwo znalezc.
Nie odbieraj moich slow, ze to sie da latwo i tanio zrobic, pisze tylko, ze to jest technicznie mozliwe.

----------


## pdurys

> Ja jeszcze nie mam agregatów a jak u ciebie Pawełku?


Agregatow jeszcze nie mam.
Planuje je zamowic i zainstalowac pod koniec roku.
Teraz organizuje wynajem tych budowlanych, bo mam juz dzialajacy kominek i wstawione wszystkie okna.
Moj dziennik lezy odlogiem, chociaz dzisiaj jest wlasnie 100 dzien mojego budowania.
Brakuje mi do szczescia drzwi zewnetrznych - czekam i ocieplenia - powinno sie zaczas klasc juz jutro.

----------


## tomek131

> Witajcie
> Fundamenty wykonała mi firma Pref- Bud . Nie tylko fundamenty ale również wylała tarasy i schody. Zareklamowałam jakość wykonania - podłoga ma odchylenia około 3 cm, tarasy nierówne , schody krzywe , oczywiście reklamacja odmowna, ponieważ kierownik podpisał odbiór a ja przy tym byłam. Jak poprosiłam o dokumentację wykonawczą fundamentów to otrzymałam dokument który przygotował Gdańsk jak mają je wykonać i to wszystko. Stwierdzono że wszystko zostało wykonane tak jak w projekcie budowlanym, który posiadam.Są rury kanalizacyjne bo je widać w podłodze, natomiast nie ma rur wodnych. Nie było bruzd w okolicach agregatów, a elektryk wykuwając je uszkodził jedną z rur i następny problem do rozwiązania. Kuchnia jest w znacznej odległości od łazienek i hydraulik widzi problem, nie mogąc kuc podłogi. Podłączenie do budynku też problem bo stwierdził że trzeba wkuć się pod fundament. Że roboty na trzy tygodnie. Budynek stoi, okna są , drzwi również . Czas oczekiwania na agregaty to 1,5 miesiąca taką dostałam odpowiedź , stąd moje pytanie. Z konieczności życiowej sama muszę dokończyć budowę i jak widzicie sprawa mnie przerasta. Zwyczajnie mam wszystkiego dość.To nie na moją wiedzę,siły i psychikę. Ale dokończyć muszę.


A miało być bez stresu ,łatwo lekko i przyjemnie.A ściany z Praefy ?Jak poczytać ich wątek (Praefy)to jest tam też  "zadowolona" osoba z kompletem zdjęć obrazujących jak wygląda ta wysoka jakość łatwość i przyjemność za taaaaką kasę.Ciekawe czy po paru miesiącach używania będziesz myśleć jak tu piec na węgiel pod Legalett podlączyć bo mówili ,że za 250zł miesięcznie się prądem ogrzeje a tu wychodzi inaczej.

----------


## chrio

Dziękuję, 
Taki wariant również był brany pod uwagę (strop drewniany - płyty OSB i sufit podwieszany) jak będzie zobaczymy. Żadnej ingerencji zmieniającej  podłoże nie było a mimo to Pref-Bud głuchy jest na moje argumenty. Jedyna rzecz to rowek pod kable elektryczne do agregatów.

----------


## avatar25

chrio: No ta firma ewidentnie sobie robi jaja. Może skonsultuj się z jakimś prawnikiem, żeby ich postraszyć. Najgorsze jest to, że jak już zapłacisz to wszyscy nagle mają cię w d... Znamy to z doświadczenia.

tomek131: Pan też sobie jaja robi. Powyższy przypadek świadczy tylko o tym, że lepiej jest robić bezpośrednio w Legalett niż zlecać innym firmom. Natomiast nadal kpi Pan sobie z kosztów. Pisałem ile kosztuje nas ogrzewanie tak samo jak robili to inni. Fakt, że u Pana wychodzi ponad 300 PLN miesięcznie nie znaczy, że tak mają wszyscy więc proszę nie generalizować i nie poddawać w wątpliwość moich rachunków, kosztów i prawdomówności.

----------


## tomek131

U mnie nic nie wychodzi,bo mnie nie tak prosto naciągnąć na systemy ,których jedynymi zaletami są szybkość i taniość dla wykonawcy.Reszta to marketingowe bajki.

----------


## pawgar

> Jak poprosiłam o dokumentację wykonawczą fundamentów to otrzymałam dokument który przygotował Gdańsk jak mają je wykonać i to wszystko. Stwierdzono że wszystko zostało wykonane tak jak w projekcie budowlanym, który posiadam.Są rury kanalizacyjne bo je widać w podłodze, natomiast nie ma rur wodnych. Nie było bruzd w okolicach agregatów, a elektryk wykuwając je uszkodził jedną z rur


Słuchaj Chrio. Napiszę Ci jak u mnie wyglądał odbiór.
Chłopaki rozstawili się z poziomicą laserową i dokonywali pomiaru w różnych miejscach płyty. Każdy z mierzonych punktów był naniesiony na poglądowy rysunek mojego fundamentu z zaznaczoną odchyłką względem pierwszego pomierzonego punktu. Tzn. pierwszy punkt oznaczony jako "0.0", kolejny jak był wyższy to był zaznaczony jako "+0.1", jak był niższy od tego pierwszego to np: "-0.1". Jeżeli to ci pomoże mogę ci wysłać na prv skan mojego protokołu odbioru. Następnie chłopaki z miarką pomierzyli wszystkie boki, oraz przekątne fundamentu i również to odnotowali w protokole. Protokół był wykonany w dwóch egzemplarzach. Po w/w pomiarach dostałem do podpisu obydwa egzemplarze. Jeden z nich zabrała ekipa, drugi został u mnie. 
Tak to u mnie wyglądało.

Jeżeli nie masz protokołu  odbioru sporządzanego przez ekipę wykonawczą, napisz do nich (koniecznie listem poleconym z potwierdzeniem odbioru) z prośbą o ksero ich protokołu. 
W przypadku gdy odmówią, pisz na tym forum i robimy zadymę. Chętnie przyłączę się do akcji. 
Gdy otrzymasz protokół, nazwijmy to "podkoloryzowany" który będzie odbiegał  od rzeczywistości olej "Pref-Bud" i pisz bezpośrednio reklamację do Legaletu z informacją, że fundament "urusł" w kilku miejscach o kilka centymetrów więc jest nieprawidłowo wykonany. 

Co do rurek wodnych to nie wiem czy chodzi ci o rurki do podłączania agregatu z wymiennikiem wodnym, czy też o rurki hydrauliczne od ciepłej i zimnej wody.
Jeżeli o rurki do podłączania agregatu to ja bym jedynie wezwał firmę i poprosił o wstawienie agregatów i tyle bez wdawania się w szczegóły a jak to podłączą to już "Pref-Budu" sprawa. Jeżeli chodzi ci o rurki wodne, to tu sprawa inaczej wygląda. U mnie standardowo powiedzieli, że nie sami robią rurek od wody bo się na tym nie znają, ale jak wezmę hydraulika, który położy rurki w zbrojeniu to oni je po prostu zaleją betonem. Koniec końców po mojej prośbie sami te rurki położyli (bez wzywania hydraulika) ale z zaznaczeniem, że nie dają żadnej gwarancji i jak coś będzie nie tak to nie może to podlegać reklamacji. Zgodziłem się- sprawa czysta i klarowna.

Chrio - napisz jak to było u Ciebie.

----------


## tomek131

A jak już widzę na tym wątku paru klientów z paroma postami ,zalogowanych tylko po to by napisać jak mało płaci się za Legalett to już niedobrze mi się robi.Nie mają żadnych innych wątpliwośći i problemów na budowie ani ze ścianami,dachem,ociepleniem,oknami,drzwiami i milionem innych rzeczy.Nic od fundamentu po kwiatki w oknach.Jedyne co mają do napisania to to ,że Legalett jest tani

----------


## avatar25

No to się proszę się nie logować na forum, albo omijać wątek o Legalett. Zdrowsze to będzie dla Pana. Jestem na tym wątku, ponieważ nie mam czasu śledzić innych, a ten przeczytałem od początku, wybudowałem dom z Legalett i już zostałem, żeby zobaczyć co słychać u innych. Oczywiście, że mam problemy inne, nie mam płotu, wykończonych pokoi, brak kasy, murarz mi źle ściany postawił, pękła mi szyba w oknie, itd. Nie widzę tylko sensu pisać o tym na forum. A jak czegoś nie wiedziałem to z reguły czytałem na stronach www zamiast pytać na forum. Żona była sceptyczna co do Legalett więc wybudowałem kominy, podłączyłem rurki, żeby w razie czego zainstalować piec. Na dzisiaj mogę powiedzieć, że niepotrzebnie wywaliłem pieniądze na kominy. A teraz mi tylko ciepło nimi ucieka. Na szczęście nie muszę kupować pieca bo to ogrzewanie się sprawdza. A jak pomyślę ile węgiel kosztuję to się tylko cieszę, przypominając sobie, że znajomi kupują 10 ton na zimę.

----------


## chrio

Do Sympatyka
Nie posiadam protokółu odbioru. W umowie miał być kanał do kabli zasilających agregaty a ich nie było, elektryk kuł w betonie uszkadzając rurę grzewczą.   Mnie chodzi o rury do wody ciepłej i zimnej.Nie ma jak się wkuć.    Do Pref-Budu wysłałam kolejne pismo i zobaczę jaki będzie skutek.  Miło że mam poparcie. Dodaje sił.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ohara

witam, zdecydowalam sie na Legalett. Bede miec dom z polbala. Zastanawiam sie jak drewniane domy sa "zakotwiczane" w fundament? Czy sa wykonywane jakies metalowe wypusty? Zauwazylam ze jest tu sporo osob, ktore maja drewniane/prefabrykowane domy - jak u was ten problem zostal rozwiazany?
W murowanym domu zapewne nie ma tego problemu bo sciany wiaze z plyta zaprawa. Kompletnie nie znam sie na budowaniu dlatego ide na latwizne -> fundament + kanalizacja+ogrzewanie w jednej firmie za jednym zamachem, potem reszta domu w drugiej firmie. Pozostanie mi zatem jeszcze zorganizowac elektrycznosc, wode, kominy (od kominka i od pieca na pellet) oraz przylacza.  Plyta Legalett jest zarazem posadzka. Planuje podloge betonowa (moze zywiczna) na calym parterze wiec na gotowej posadzce latwo to bedzie wykonac. 
Bede wdzieczna za jakies informacje i wskazowki.

----------


## pdurys

Chiro,

Jeszcze jedno male pytanie. Czy przypadkiem, ktos nie robil zdjec w trakcie wykonywania fundamentu?
W ten sposob mozesz miec wiecej "amunicji" w walce z wykonawca.

A swoja droga, to mam wrazenie, ze to powinien byc problem wykonawcy a nie twoj. Czy Pref-Bud nie buduje domow do stanu tzw. developerskiego bez bialego montazu? Jesli tak to zdradz nam tajemnice, dlaczego nie chcesz aby ten projekt "pociagneli" dalej?

----------


## pdurys

> Zastanawiam sie jak drewniane domy sa "zakotwiczane" w fundament? Czy sa wykonywane jakies metalowe wypusty? Zauwazylam ze jest tu sporo osob, ktore maja drewniane/prefabrykowane domy - jak u was ten problem zostal rozwiazany?


Sposob kotwienia scian do fundamentu musi Ci okreslic projektant fumdamentu w porozumieniu z wykonawca scian. Oni musza to miedzy soba ustalic. Z tego co pamietam u pawgara, ktory ma dom drewniany prefabrykowany, to na obrzezach plyty fundamentowej zostaly specjalnie zrobione "jakby wystepy" do ktorych pozniej byl przykrecany najnizszy element konstrukcji sciany.
Pamietam, rowniez, ze jego wykonawca zwracal szczegolna uwage na dokladne uszczelnienie styku fundamentu i sciany, aby pozniej nie "podwiewalo"
Z gory taki fundament (zakladajac, ze jest prostokatem) wyglada jak herbatnik, czyli ma regularnie co 20 - 30 cm wystep o szerokosci 20 cm.
Czytajac o doswiadczeniach chiro, jesli masz juz projekt domu, to koniecznie przeslij wszystkie szczegoly instalacji wewnetrznej do Legalettu aby dobrze policzyli ilosci przejsc przez fundament z sieciami. Dobrze tez, jesli nie masz doswiadczenia z budowaniem, aby twoj projektant dokladnie ustalil te szczegoly przed podpisaniem umow z wykonawcami. Wtedy unikniesz nieporozumien w stylu chiro.

----------


## ohara

> Sposob kotwienia scian do fundamentu musi Ci okreslic projektant fumdamentu w porozumieniu z wykonawca scian. Oni musza to miedzy soba ustalic. Z tego co pamietam u pawgara, ktory ma dom drewniany prefabrykowany, to na obrzezach plyty fundamentowej zostaly specjalnie zrobione "jakby wystepy" do ktorych pozniej byl przykrecany najnizszy element konstrukcji sciany.
> Pamietam, rowniez, ze jego wykonawca zwracal szczegolna uwage na dokladne uszczelnienie styku fundamentu i sciany, aby pozniej nie "podwiewalo"
> Z gory taki fundament (zakladajac, ze jest prostokatem) wyglada jak herbatnik, czyli ma regularnie co 20 - 30 cm wystep o szerokosci 20 cm.
> Czytajac o doswiadczeniach chiro, jesli masz juz projekt domu, to koniecznie przeslij wszystkie szczegoly instalacji wewnetrznej do Legalettu aby dobrze policzyli ilosci przejsc przez fundament z sieciami. Dobrze tez, jesli nie masz doswiadczenia z budowaniem, aby twoj projektant dokladnie ustalil te szczegoly przed podpisaniem umow z wykonawcami. Wtedy unikniesz nieporozumien w stylu chiro.


Dziekuje za odpowiedz.

Czy wobec tego, gdy Legalett przygotuje projekt fundamentu, to wtedy powinnam ten projekt zaniesc do projektanta, ktory projektowal mi dom? Czy moze projektant Legalettu to wszystko sprawdza?

----------


## avatar25

Witam 

Kilka słów w ramach sprostowania. Coś mi się ubzdurało więc jeszcze raz policzyłem ile wyszło za ogrzewanie w zeszłym roku.
Poniżej podsumowanie.
01.10.2009 - 30.09.2010

Piętrowy domek 160m2 (ytong 24, ocieplenie 16cm podłoga, 25cm ściana, 40cm wełna dach, rekuperator.)

2 osoby dorosłe i 1 dziecko - żarówki w więkości diodowe lub enegrooszczędne, telewizor rzadko włączany, 2 komputery, radio działające cały dzień, lodówka, płyta indukcyjna, zmywarka, itd. 

Ogrzewanie elektryczne podłogowe akumulacyjne na parterze i piętrze - Legalett.
Rurki z powietrzem zasilane agregatami z grzałkami zalane w 20 cm betonu. 3 agregaty po 5kW. Zasilane wyłącznie w taryfie nocnej.

CWU Bojler ~2kW - 200l - do wszystkiego grzanie w taryfie nocnej.

Taryfa G12W Enea Dzień: 0,6052; Noc: 0,249 - cena 1 kWh (w 2009 cena była 0,236) 
Większość urządzeń działa wieczorem, z opóźnieniem lub żona stara się wieczorem wykonywać prace domowe.

Zużycie za cały okres:
Dzień - 991 kWh - 618 PLN
Noc - 13473 kWh - 3262 PLN

Zużycie tylko na ogrzewanie:
Ogrzewanie - 8800 kWh - 2120 PLN

Temperatura wewnętrzna około 21 stopni.

----------


## avatar25

Pierwsze informacje - U nas sezon rozpoczął się pod koniec października. 
Do dzisiaj zużyliśmy 660 kWh co daje koszt 164 PLN.

----------


## tomek131

Cuda Panie, cuda

----------


## MCB

avatar25: przy takim ociepleniu to i tak dużo. Gdzie wg Ciebie są największe straty ciepła?

----------


## avatar25

MCB: tez tak mi sie wydawalo. Probuje znalesc przyczyne. Jest kilka mozliwosci. Mam kiepskie chinskie drzwi, przez okna, przez kominy, okna dachowe na pietrze sa jeszcze niedocieplone.  Dodatkowo w zeszlym sezonie grzalem cale noce, ucze sie systemu, a teraz widze, ze kilka godzin starcza. 
Bede wdzieczny za sugestie jak mozna cos poprawic. Chcialem jeszcze zaprosic kogos z kamera termowizyjna do sprawdzenia.

----------


## chrio

Pedurys  
Dom jest wybudowany systemen prefa jednak to nie Pref-Bud stawiał tylko  inna Firma budująca tym systemem ( ściany gotowe) i kosztowały mnie 10.000 zł mniej niż Pref Bud
wycenił.
pozdrawiam

----------


## pdurys

> Czy wobec tego, gdy Legalett przygotuje projekt fundamentu, to wtedy powinnam ten projekt zaniesc do projektanta, ktory projektowal mi dom? Czy moze projektant Legalettu to wszystko sprawdza?


W moim przypadku to bylo tak, ze najpierw mialem projekt architektoniczny domu, ktory moj architekt adaptowal do technologi jaka chcialem zastosowac.
Rysunki i informacje wyslalem do Legalettu, Praefy i Moderndachu i pozniej osobiscie (bo mi na tym zalezalo) kontrolowalem postep prac.
Poniewaz Legalett wiedzial co bedzie stalo na ich plycie, to odpowiednio przygotowali projekt. Oczywiscie kontaktowali sie bezposrednio ze soba uzgadniajac szczegoly ale to bardziej ze wzgledu na sposob ogrzewania na poddaszu.
Po mojej stronie lezalo bardzo dokladne okreslenie polozenia pionow kanalizacyjnych oraz miejsca doprowadzenia rurek grzewczych do agregatow z kotlowni oraz dodatkowo miejsca doprowadzenia rurek AluPex do baterii w kuchnii oraz do drabinek grzewczych w lazience.
Prawie bym zapomnial o tym, ze wskazalem rowniez miejce postawienia kominka i jego wymiary aby wyprowadzic rury do wymiennika ciepla i doprowadzenia powietrza do spalania w kominku.
Zrobilem tez przejscie przez fundament dla przyszlosciowego GWC oraz zapasowy przepust na jaka inna rure.
Legalett tez bedzie sie pytal gdzie bedzie glowna rozdzielnia, bo do tego miejsca podprowadzi Ci przepust jeden albo dwa (jak w moim przypadku) na kabel elektryczny oraz wyprowadzi bednarke uziemienia.
Chyba Cie nie zanudzilem szczegolami.

----------


## pdurys

> Dom jest wybudowany systemen prefa jednak to nie Pref-Bud stawiał tylko  inna Firma budująca tym systemem ( ściany gotowe) i kosztowały mnie 10.000 zł mniej niż Pref Bud wycenił.


Czyli moge zalozyc, ze Twoj wykonawca wykonywal tez plyte fundamentowa sam a nie zlecil tego ekipie Legalettu. 
Jesli tak, to w takiej sytuacji pozostaje Ci sie upominac o to co masz zapisane w umowie - czyli pewnie wlasnie tych szczegolow brakuje.

NIe zalamuj sie jednak. Wszystko mozna naprawic, tylko ze to niestety zwykle nie jest za darmo.

Jesli potrzebujesz rady, to w pierwszej kolejnosci zwrocilbym sie do Twojego KierBuda a jesli on nie jest po Twojej stronie to poszukaj rzeczoznawcy np. z polecenia lokalnego PINB

----------


## Jani_63

> Zużycie za cały okres:
> Dzień - 991 kWh - 618 PLN
> Noc - 13473 kWh - 3262 PLN
> 
> Zużycie tylko na ogrzewanie:
> Ogrzewanie - 8800 kWh - 2120 PLN
> 
> Temperatura wewnętrzna około 21 stopni.


 A ile by było większe, w co osobiście wątpię zużycie energii gdybyś grzał bezpośrednio prądem poprzez kable grzewcze zatopione w płycie?  :wink: 
Zastanawiałeś się nad tym.
Sam system dostarczania ciepła do płyty byłby kilkakrotnie tańszy, bo grzejąc de facto prądem używasz w tej chwili medium pośredniego jakim jest powietrze w obiegu rur.
Nie mogę się jakoś doszukać plusów przemawiających za zastosowaniem Legalettu bez stosowania biwalentnych źródeł ciepła.
W układzie gdzie tylko prąd jest źródłem energii wydaje się to bez sensu.

----------


## chrio

PDurys
Firma Pref Bud wykonała fundament jako firma wykonawcza firmy Legalett.  Pref Bud miał również stawiać ściany (prawdopodobnie produkcji Skanna) ale zrezygnowałam. Znalazłam producenta takich ścian, który je wykonał i postawił na fundamencie. Partactwo wykonawców jest przerażające. Każda ekipa coś spartoli. Ja jestem ciekawa po co musimy brać kierownika budowy jak on łyka jak pelikan wszystko obojętnie jak zrobione - by tylko nie zagrażało życiu. Szkoda że nie mogę budować się po raz drugi, o ile bym była mądrzejsza.
pozdrawiam 

dzięki za rady jak zajdzie taka potrzeba to je wykorzystam

----------


## avatar25

Jani_63: Nie mam pojęcia jaka byłaby różnica. Nie rozważałem takiego rozwiązania. Zależało mi na rozwiązaniu kompleksowym jakim jest płyta z ogrzewaniem. 
Firma przyjechała i zrobiła fundament, kanalizację, instalację do odkurzacza centralnego, podejście elektryki, wody, i na gotowo wylała podłogę z fundamentem. Na tym położyłem tylko panele i mieszkam. W każdym innym rozwiązaniu musiałbym robić każdy z tych elementów oddzielnie co trwałoby dużo dłużej i robiłoby to kilka firm. 
Przy zastosowaniu kabli i zatopieniu ich na 9 cm mamy rzeczywiście akumulację, na której mi zależało, wcześniej słyszałem o zatapianiu instalacji na kilka cm i nie wiedziałem, że też można głębiej. W legalett jest 20 betonu przeznaczone na akumulację. 
Dodatkowo nie ma tu też żadnych strat ponieważ obwody powietrza są zamknięte więc całe ciepło trafia do podłogi tak samo jak w przypadku kabli grzewczych.
Dodatkowo Żona w życiu nie zgodziłaby się na kable, ledwo ją przekonałem do tego rozwiązania i to jak pisałem wcześniej tylko pod warunkiem budowy kominów i podłączenia rurek żeby w przypadku pomyłki i zbyt dużych kosztów prądu można było przełączyć się na zasilanie wodą i co za tym idzie jakimś innym nośnikiem energii, co jest niemożliwe po zastosowaniu kabli grzewczych.

----------


## Jani_63

Wszystkie plusy jakie wymieniłeś można oczywiście zlecić wykonawcy innemu niż "L".
Ale nie o to chodzi bo ani nie jestem "za" ani "przeciw".
Napisałem że bez wykorzystywania innych źródeł energii niż prąd jest to bez sensu.
Jeśli zakładasz że będziesz tą energię w przyszłości dostarczał także z innych źródeł to sprawa przedstawia się zupełnie inaczej.
Wtedy system Legalett staje się jakoby sprzęgłem które może oddawać ciepło pochodzące z kilku źródeł.
A to czy ten system komuś pasuje czy nie, to już sprawa indywidualna.
Mnie właściwie nic do tego.  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomek131

Szkoda tylko ,że kupa z zastosowania pompy ciepla jako zródła ogrzewania ,ze względu na temperaturę zasilania w Legalett.A co z odpowiedzią co do stosowania styro pod ich płytą?Nie doczekamy się?

----------


## avatar25

No szkoda, że za bardzo z pompą ciepła nie można użyć. Też o tym myślałem. Tylko po co nawraca Pan znowu do tego tematu styropianu. Znowu zacznie się wymiana złośliwości. Pytanie tylko co ta informacja znaczy dla Pana? Nie ma Pan legalett'u, nie planuje Pan budowy bo ma Pan już dom z innym systemem. Czy pracuje Pan dla konkurencji? Tak na marginesie proszę napisać jaki ma Pan system i jakie koszty, tak dla porównania z legalett.

----------


## perm

> No szkoda, że za bardzo z pompą ciepła nie można użyć. Też o tym myślałem. Tylko po co nawraca Pan znowu do tego tematu styropianu. Znowu zacznie się wymiana złośliwości. Pytanie tylko co ta informacja znaczy dla Pana? Nie ma Pan legalett'u, nie planuje Pan budowy bo ma Pan już dom z innym systemem. Czy pracuje Pan dla konkurencji? Tak na marginesie proszę napisać jaki ma Pan system i jakie koszty, tak dla porównania z legalett.


Może dla ciebie nie jest to juz problem czy tez raczej wolisz o tym nie myślec. Nie miej jednak pretensji do tych którzy chcą płyte fundamentową ale nie wiedzą jaką izolację pod płyte dać. Miał PDurys zamieścić odpowiedź Legalett na jego pismo o styropian. Dwa miesiące minęły i nic!!! Paweł wierzę że taką odpowiedź zamieści jak tylko ją dostanie a tu cisza! To jest zupełnie podstawowa sprawa czy taki tani styro jaki stosuje legalett wogóle się pod płytę nadaje. Pomijając klientów legalett którym być może jest wszystko jedno są jeszcze tacy ktorym taka odpowiedx pozwoli na podjęcie decyzji czy wogóle ze względu na koszty w fundament płytowy się bawić. Od tego jest to forum by takie informacje móc tu znaleść. To że jest to wątek o Legalett nie znaczy że jest to wątek reklamowy o Legalett. Albo jeżeli za taki go firma uważa to napiszcie o tym wyraźnie by kazdy czytający wiedział że ma do czynienia z reklamą.

----------


## avatar25

Po pierwsze osoba pytająca nie jest zainteresowana budową bo już mieszka. Po drugie ma Pan rację, że osoby, które chcą budować są zainteresowane. Po trzecie to jest wątek o doświadczeniach mieszkańców z użytkowania systemu a nie reklamowy, choć nie znam wszystkich forumowiczów. Nijak nie widzę jak mieszkańcy mogą coś wiedzieć o styropianie pod ich domem. Po czwarte mam jeszcze trochę tego styropianu z fundamentu i muszę stwierdzić, że jest bardzo twardy (można po nim skakać i nic) w porównaniu z tym co mam na ścianach i ostatnio kupowałem żeby docieplić ściankę. Po piąte tak jak to ktoś napisał wcześniej, jeśli ktoś ma wątpliwości a nadal chce ten system to może przecież wymusić lepszy styropian lub xps. 

Oczywiście ja też jestem zainteresowany odpowiedzią na powyższe pytanie, w końcu mój dom stoi i też chciałbym wiedzieć jaka jest rzeczywistość.

----------


## ohara

> W moim przypadku to bylo tak, ze najpierw mialem projekt architektoniczny domu, ktory moj architekt adaptowal do technologi jaka chcialem zastosowac.
> Rysunki i informacje wyslalem do Legalettu, Praefy i Moderndachu i pozniej osobiscie (bo mi na tym zalezalo) kontrolowalem postep prac.
> Poniewaz Legalett wiedzial co bedzie stalo na ich plycie, to odpowiednio przygotowali projekt. Oczywiscie kontaktowali sie bezposrednio ze soba uzgadniajac szczegoly ale to bardziej ze wzgledu na sposob ogrzewania na poddaszu.
> Po mojej stronie lezalo bardzo dokladne okreslenie polozenia pionow kanalizacyjnych oraz miejsca doprowadzenia rurek grzewczych do agregatow z kotlowni oraz dodatkowo miejsca doprowadzenia rurek AluPex do baterii w kuchnii oraz do drabinek grzewczych w lazience.
> Prawie bym zapomnial o tym, ze wskazalem rowniez miejce postawienia kominka i jego wymiary aby wyprowadzic rury do wymiennika ciepla i doprowadzenia powietrza do spalania w kominku.
> Zrobilem tez przejscie przez fundament dla przyszlosciowego GWC oraz zapasowy przepust na jaka inna rure.
> Legalett tez bedzie sie pytal gdzie bedzie glowna rozdzielnia, bo do tego miejsca podprowadzi Ci przepust jeden albo dwa (jak w moim przypadku) na kabel elektryczny oraz wyprowadzi bednarke uziemienia.
> Chyba Cie nie zanudzilem szczegolami.


Wlasnie potrzebuje szczegolow bo sie na budowaniu nie znam...
Wobec tego widzee ze powinnam juz na etapie projektowania wiedziec gdzie dokladnie bedzie stal piec oraz jakich bedzie wymiarow. Czyli powinnam wybrac sie do sklepu... Zamierzam palic pelletem - mam nadzieje ze te piece sa kompatybilne z Legalettem. 
Ponadto zastanawiam sie co z wiszaca miska ustepowa. W oryginalnym projekcie mam ja na scianie nosnej zewnetrznej jednak niedawno stwierdzilam ze ja przeniose na przeciwlegla sciane ktora tez jest nosna ale znajduje sie wewnatrz domu. Widze teraz, ze te szczegoly musze dokladnie rozplanowac aby zostaly uwzglednione w projekcie plyty.

Z rozmow jakie tu wyczytalam rozumiem ze powinnam sie cieszyc, ze dom bedzie w technologii lekkiej bo dzieki temu nie musze sie martwic o ten steropian...

----------


## pdurys

> Miał PDurys zamieścić odpowiedź Legalett na jego pismo o styropian. Dwa miesiące minęły i nic!!! Paweł wierzę że taką odpowiedź zamieści jak tylko ją dostanie a tu cisza! To jest zupełnie podstawowa sprawa czy taki tani styro jaki stosuje legalett wogóle się pod płytę nadaje.


Nadal czekam.
Co do tej "podstawowej sprawy" to troche przesadzasz.
Jedyna rzecz jaka moze sie pogorszyc to kwota do zaplacenia za zrodlo ciepla.
Ani sie dom nie przewroci, ani bedzie zimniej jedyne co moze sie stac, to pogorszenie jego parametrow izolacyjnosci. Henok juz to pisal, jesli nie pamietasz.
Niemniej jednak nadal czekam na odpowiedz.

----------


## pdurys

> Wobec tego widzee ze powinnam juz na etapie projektowania wiedziec gdzie dokladnie bedzie stal piec oraz jakich bedzie wymiarow. Czyli powinnam wybrac sie do sklepu... Zamierzam palic pelletem - mam nadzieje ze te piece sa kompatybilne z Legalettem.


Jak dla mnie to jest oczywista oczywistosc. Niemniej jednak znam realia naszego Polskiego projektowania.
Projektanci poszczegolnych branz powinni na projekcie architektonicznym zawrzec to co Inwestor oczekuje. Powinni sluzyc mu pomoca, doradzic co gdzie bedzie lepiej postawic / powiesic, ale rowniez podkreslac, ze pozniejsze zmiany choc mozliwe do wprowadzenia zwykle generuja koszty i to nie zawsze pomijanie male.
Z tym piecem, w twoim przypadku to teraz trzeba znac tylko jego gabaryty - moze nie ostateczne bo projektant i tak jest zobowiazany do "wstawienia" jakiegos. Sprawdzic czy masz wystarczajaco miejsca na "paliwo" i czy komin jest we wlasciwym miejscu. Dobrze jest tez przemyslec sprawe rozprowadzenia rurek / rozdzielaczy / kanalizacji itp. ale o to cisnij projektanta.
Mniej wiecej to samo tyczy sie hydrauliki i elektryki




> Ponadto zastanawiam sie co z wiszaca miska ustepowa. W oryginalnym projekcie mam ja na scianie nosnej zewnetrznej jednak niedawno stwierdzilam ze ja przeniose na przeciwlegla sciane ktora tez jest nosna ale znajduje sie wewnatrz domu. Widze teraz, ze te szczegoly musze dokladnie rozplanowac aby zostaly uwzglednione w projekcie plyty.


Wiszacy sedes jest zwykle montowany na stelazu, czyli masz w miare duza swobode jego przestawiania ale jak sie juz zdecydujesz na jego lokalizacje - czyli okreslisz doplyw wody i odplyw sciekow to juz go nie ruszaj. Mozesz tylko miec z tym klopot podobny do tego jaki ma teraz chiro. Zapomnisz dopilnowac przejscia przez plyte do kanalizacji i kicha. Kucie w Legalecie nie jest przyjemne




> Z rozmow jakie tu wyczytalam rozumiem ze powinnam sie cieszyc, ze dom bedzie w technologii lekkiej bo dzieki temu nie musze sie martwic o ten steropian...


No nie wiem. Jest co najmniej dwoch uczestnikow tego forum, ktorzy by sie z takim stwierdzeniem nie zgodzili. Ale owszem, problem bedziesz miala mniejszy, choc z drugiej strony jak to juz wiele razy napisano w tym watku, nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby poprosic Legalett o wyliczenie w kosztorysie albo EPS200 albo ekstremalnie XPS

----------


## perm

> Nadal czekam.
> Co do tej "podstawowej sprawy" to troche przesadzasz.
> Jedyna rzecz jaka moze sie pogorszyc to kwota do zaplacenia za zrodlo ciepla.
> Ani sie dom nie przewroci, ani bedzie zimniej jedyne co moze sie stac, to pogorszenie jego parametrow izolacyjnosci. Henok juz to pisal, jesli nie pamietasz.
> Niemniej jednak nadal czekam na odpowiedz.


Również myślę że dom się od tego nie zawali. Ten procent pogorszenia izolacyjności tez pewnie nie bardzo da się zauwazyć. Wiesz jednak jak to jest. Najgorsza jest świadomość że coś za co zapłaciłeś nie jest tego warte albo nie powinno być stosowane. Wolałbym by taki EPS 100 nadawał się pod płytę bez zastrzeżeń. Dla mnie płyta fundamentowa ma same zalety. Ze styro pod spodem jest jeszcze do tego konkurencyjna cenowo w stosunku do zwykłego fundamentu. (Niestety nie w wykonaniu Legalett ale o tym już pisaliśmy. Pomijając ten nieszczęsny styro - Legalett w opinii klientów to jakość, gwarancja i święty spokój za który może i warto zapłacić). Każda inna izolacja podraża płytę znacznie. Myślę że sporo osób zrezygnuje przez to z płyty. Problematyczność stosowania styropianu najwidoczniej jest zasadna i Legalett zdaje sobie z tego sprawę bo te dwa miesiące bez odpowiedzi sa bardzo wymowne. Szkoda naprawdę. Nie da się jednak i tanio i dobrze.

----------


## tomek131

avatar25 - JA NIE MAM DOMU.Przymierzam się do budowy,a czas jaki mi pozostał do rozpoczęcia staram się spożytkować min na wybór technologii.Interesowałem się min Legalettem ,ale im bardziej zacząłem się wgłebiać w ten reklamowy wątek tym bardziej od Legalett się oddalałem.Zupełnie go nie wykluczyłem ,ale na 85procent tak.Między innymi przez ten wątek,ponieważ skoro potrzebne są takie reklamowe zabiegi to w mojej ocenie może to być wynalazek za dużą kasę z wieloma wadami.Jedną z nich,dla mnie b.poważną jest brak możliwośći sensownej ekonomicznej współpracy z pompą ciepła.Co okazało się po latach pisania ,bo wcześniej było,że oczywiście ,można podłączyć wszystko.Można,owszem ,tylko z jakim sensem.Zauważ ponadto ,że od początku istnienia tego wątku nie ma tu w ogóle osób wiarygodnych , np z historią na forum ,znanych tej forumowej społecznośći ,którzy mogą napisać o kosztach.Jest za to paru ,którym spośród całej złożoności budowy domu i masy wyborów z nią związanych ,tylko niby niski koszt użytkowania tego systemu był jedyną rzeczą na budowie o której warto było tutaj napisać.Ba ,pojawiali się nawet tacy co tylko po to się tu zalogowali ,żeby powiedzieć ,że Legalett jest super i jest tanio.Potem nigdy już się nie pojawili.Jeśli dla Ciebie to normalne to cóż mogę powiedzieć.A kwh jakie trzeba dostarczyć ,żeby ogrzać dom będą TE SAME.Mogą to być kable grzejne,Legalett ,i każde inne żródło.Nie ma i nie może być żadnych cudów związanych z Legalett.
Jest jeszcze jedna prawidłowość-łapie się na takie systemy wielu ludzi nie mających pojęcia o budowie i bojących się jej jak ognia do tego nie specjalnie majętnych ,trochę zagubionych i naiwnych (wydaje mi się nawet ,że ta grupa to podstawowy cel takich szybkich systemów budowy np Legalett+Praefa)stąd reklamowe pisanie,że to system bez wad ,jak to jest super lekko ,łatwo ,przyjemnie ,dokładnie,przez jedną firmę ( i dodatkowo 250zł miesięcznie za ogrzewanie ,niezależnie od powierzchni domu,sposobu ocieplenia,cen prądu i ich zmiany w czasie) powinno być tępione i wypalone gorącym żelazem,żeby potem nie było rozczarowania,bo dla 99procent ludzi dom to dorobek życia

----------


## avatar25

tomek131: Przepraszam. Zasugerowałem się i myślałem, że już ma Pan dom. Chyba to wina Pana bardzo ironicznych wpisów, bo jeśli już Pan prawie skreślił system to po co tu wchodzić i ironizować. Zgadzam się, że to bardzo dziwne, że weszło tylko kilka osób napisało, że super i już się nie pojawiło. Ja tu jestem od 2005 roku więc trochę już minęło. Szczerze jak ja szukałem informacji to przeryłem trochę technologii i stron www. Trafiłem na ten wątek i cały przeczytałem. Problem jaki zauważyłem to taki, że do nikogo nie można pojechać, zobaczyć rachunków, albo wszyscy strasznie daleko mieszkają. Pan Piotr mnie nawet zapraszał, ale to dla mnie było za daleko. Nie mogę się zgodzić, że ten system jest aż tak reklamowany, nie widziałem nigdy reklamy tego systemu, a wpisy na forum, które czyta tylko ten, kto rzeczywiście chce a nie musi to żadna reklama jak dla mnie. Jeśli chodzi o pompę ciepła to też o niej myślałem, ale szybko się okazało, że temperatura jest za niska. Nie pamiętam czy dostałem odpowiedź czy sam do tego doszedłem co jest oczywiste bo w wymaganiach wymienników jest napisane zasilanie 55stopni natomiast pompy najlepiej działają w 35 stopniach, co znaczy, że pompa zadziała ale przy dużo mniejszym współczynniku. Co mnie zasmuciło mocno. Nie może Pan zakładać, że łapią się jacyś konkretni ludzie bo skoro nikt na forum nie piszę o to po czym wnioskujemy jacy ludzie się łapią? Ja odniosłem wrażenie, że to ludzie raczej bogaci wybierają to rozwiązanie i przez to nie wchodzą na forum pisać jak to jest, ponieważ mają swoje firmy do prowadzenia i mają gdzieś jakieś forum. Jeśli chodzi o kwotę to się rzeczywiście nią sugerowałem, nawet miałem nadzieje, że będzie mniejsza. Jednakże jest to kwota szacunkowa przy założeniach, które legalett sugeruje, ocieplenie, reku itd. Bez tego nie będzie tak cudownie więc nie można pisać, że 250 przy jakichkolwiek parametrach. Słyszałem o inwestorach, którzy mieli duży rachunek i dzwonili z pretensjami do firmy, a po rozmowie okazywało się, że jeszcze nie ogrzali stropu. 

Tak więc skoro nie ma znaczenia czy to legalet, kable grzewcze, piec na ekogroszek czy cokolwiek bo i tak tyle samo ciepła trzeba dostarczyć to proszę podjąć decyzję i budować. Czy ma być bezobsługowo, akumulacyjnie, czysto, czy z kotłownią, z wykonaniem wszystkich instalacji do poziomu podłogi w tydzień czy każdego z tych elementów osobno przez kilka miesięcy, a na końcu jeszcze grzejników przez następną firmę i pieca od następnej, czy kabli lub rurek do podłogowego przed wylaniem posadzek. Proszę policzyć koszty, i wybrać bo ostatecznie skoro nie ma znaczenia technologia to pozostaje jeszcze kwestia kosztów i komfortu użytkowania.  
Ja od siebie zapraszam na kawę lub piwko. Pogadamy, zobaczy Pan jak to działa i będzie Pan miał wyobrażenie, czego mi brakowało przed wyborem.

----------


## ohara

> tomek131: 
> ... Czy ma być bezobsługowo, akumulacyjnie, czysto, czy z kotłownią, z wykonaniem wszystkich instalacji do poziomu podłogi w tydzień czy każdego z tych elementów osobno przez kilka miesięcy, a na końcu jeszcze grzejników przez następną firmę i pieca od następnej, czy kabli lub rurek do podłogowego przed wylaniem posadzek....


To jest wlasnie powod dla ktorego ja wybieram ten system...
Znalezc dobrych fachowcow od fundamentow, dobrego hydraulika, nastepnie od systemu grzewczego, posadzka itd to jest dopiero osiagniecie! A jesli ktorys cos spiep... to potem wykreci sie, ze to wina tego drugiego i tak w kolo. To dla mnie duza zaleta, ze jesli cos bedzie przeciekalo, niegrzalo itp - ktos za to wezmie odpowiedzialnosc no i latwo jest ich znalezc - duzo latwiej niz jakiegos Pana Kowalskiego, ktorego poznalismy tylko z jego wlasnych opinii o sobie a po robocie  zniknal i tyle go widzielismy. Ludzie, ktorzy znaja sie na rzeczy nie rozumieja rozterek  tych ktorzy sie nie znaja. A  za niewiedze sie placi - ja rowniez zarabiam na cudzej niewiedzy - przeciez tak wlasnie funkcjonuje swiat. Przypuscmy, ze zlecam kupno akcji komus kompetentnemu i operowanie nimi - place mu za podejmowane decyzje, ale rowniez ryzykuje bo nie zawsze jego decyzje musza byc dobre - rynek jest zmienny, ale zdecydowanie mniej ryzykuje powierzajac decyzje osobie doswiadczonej niz gdybym sama te decyzje mialabym podejmowac. 
Zgodze sie, ze taniej zawsze mozna - wystarczy, ze wezme lopate we wlasne rece i wykopie fundamenty, sama moge tez rozlozyc rury kanalizacyjne - przeciez nikt mi tego nie zabroni, no i kto wie - moze zrobie to super i w dodatku za darmo ALE - samo kopanie zajmie mi z rok (bo znam wlasne miesnie  :wink:  ) a za rok to ja  zarobie w swojej pracy na ten wykop, wykonujac to co lubie i umiem,  i wcale sie przy tym nie spoce i w miedzy czasie pojde pare razy do kina itp  :wink: 

A jesli sa tu ludzie na tyle obeznani w tym temacie i potrafia dobrze zaplanowac prace budowlane oraz zatrudnic dobrych fachowcow i w dodatku za duzo nizsze ceny to moze powinni uzyskac certyfikat z kierowania budowa i ja wtedy kogos takiego chetnie zatrudnie bo wlasnie takiego kogos, operatywnego, obeznanego w temacie szukam  - no i oczywiscie zaplace (bo wiedza/informacja jest w cenie)  :smile:

----------


## pdurys

> Zauważ ponadto ,że od początku istnienia tego wątku nie ma tu w ogóle osób wiarygodnych , np z historią na forum ,znanych tej forumowej społecznośći ,którzy mogą napisać o kosztach.Jest za to paru ,którym spośród całej złożoności budowy domu i masy wyborów z nią związanych ,tylko niby niski koszt użytkowania tego systemu był jedyną rzeczą na budowie o której warto było tutaj napisać. ... .A kwh jakie trzeba dostarczyć ,żeby ogrzać dom będą TE SAME.Mogą to być kable grzejne,Legalett ,i każde inne żródło.Nie ma i nie może być żadnych cudów związanych z Legalett.
> Jest jeszcze jedna prawidłowość-łapie się na takie systemy wielu ludzi nie mających pojęcia o budowie i bojących się jej jak ognia do tego nie specjalnie majętnych ,trochę zagubionych i naiwnych (wydaje mi się nawet ,że ta grupa to podstawowy cel takich szybkich systemów budowy np Legalett+Praefa)stąd reklamowe pisanie,że to system bez wad ,jak to jest super lekko ,łatwo ,przyjemnie ,dokładnie,przez jedną firmę ( i dodatkowo 250zł miesięcznie za ogrzewanie ,niezależnie od powierzchni domu,sposobu ocieplenia,cen prądu i ich zmiany w czasie) powinno być tępione i wypalone gorącym żelazem,żeby potem nie było rozczarowania,bo dla 99procent ludzi dom to dorobek życia


Nie no tomek, paru by sie znalazlo np. Henok

kWh potrzebne do ogrzania nie musza byc takie same co wynika chocby z idei domu pasywnego czy energooszczednego. Ale oczywiscie masz calkowita racje, ze zrodlo energii w tym miejscu nie ma znaczenia. Tak samo malo albo duzo, bedzie potrzeba ciepla dostarczyc korzystajac z pradu, gazu czy wegla. Jedyna roznica jest taka, ze PC jako urzadzenie nie jest tanie a na dodatek ma zdecydowanie wiecej elementow niz grzalka w agregacie Legalettu. Kazdy system przekazujacy cieplo poprzez wumiennik z woda nie jest tak elastyczny i bezobslugowy jak grzanie samym pradem. Jedna cecha Legalttu jest dla mnie - nomen omen - nie do przebicia. Kanaly powietrzne sa odporne na przebicia. Nie wycieknie z nich woda, nie przerwie sie obwod zasilajacy. A jesli juz zacznie sie gdzies ulatniac falszywe powietrze to jest to stosunkowo latwo naprawic.
Czy nie zgadzasz sie z tym?
A dla przypomnienia, ja bede grzal gazem - bo jest nadal najtanszy i mam go w ulicy.

Powiem Ci dlaczego nie pisze w innych watkach. Nie mam na to po prostu czasu ani checi sledzic mnostwo roznych watkow i pisac o czyms na czym sie niekoniecznie znam. Forum jest dla mnie zrodlem infornacji tak samo jak Wikipedia chociaz dla niej tez nie pisze. 
Zobacz jakim odlogiem lezy MOJ dziennik. Nie mam czasu zrobic filmow i ich umiescic na Youtube. Chociaz kazdy moze sie do mnie zwrocic z prosba o dostep do tej kamerki i zobaczyc online co sie dzieje na budowie.

A odnosnie grupy docelowej, do ktorej adresowany jest wedlug Ciebie ten produkt to mysl sobie co chcesz. Jak juz sie bedziesz budowal to zycze Ci sprawnych, punktualnych, kulturalnych ekip. Ja w tej chwili dostaje szalu, bo ekipa od ocieplenia pojawila sie wczoraj, rozstawila rusztowanie, zagrutowala dwie sciany, przymocowala listwy startowe i dzisiaj nie przyszla do roboty. I co? Moze to nie jest najlepszy dzien do roboty, ale nie pada. Jutro tez ma byc slonce a ich nie bedzie na budowie, bo niedziela. Mozesz napisac, ze moglem wybrac inna firme. Tak oczywiscie, tylko ze nikt mi tego nie zagwarantuje, ze inni sie wywiaza z umowy tak jak powinni.
Jakos nie widze Twojej aktywnosci w tropieniu np. Mederndachu lub innych firm prefabrykujacych dachy. Ja przez nich mam 3 tygodnie opoznienia na budowie a jest polowa Listopada dla przypomnienia - okres roku niezbyt nadajacy sie do pracy na powietrzu. Firma niby duza, reklamujaca sie w Muratorze, wiele razy opisywana na tym forum. I co? Roznie moze byc.
Jedno co sie powtarza wsrod wszystkich wypowiedzi posiadaczy - podkreslam ludzi, ktorzy juz maja Legalett - to jest ich przewidywalnosc. Jak sie umowia na termin to przyjezdzaja i go dotrzymuja chocby nie wiem co. Byl maly poslizg w tym roku jak mi wykonawca relacjonowal, ale wybacz powodz jest silniejsza niz jakikolwiek budowlaniec.
Jako osoba zajmujaca sie czyms innym niz pisaniem tylko na forach, cenie sobie to, ze inni szanuja moj czas i wiele razy bylbym sklonny zaplacic wiecej gdyby tylko wykonawcy dotrzymywali swoich zobowiazan.

----------


## pdurys

> Problem jaki zauważyłem to taki, że do nikogo nie można pojechać, zobaczyć rachunków, albo wszyscy strasznie daleko mieszkają. Pan Piotr mnie nawet zapraszał, ale to dla mnie było za daleko.


Moze to jest problem, ale raczej determinacja. Przeciez PiotrO jak pamietam mieszka na poludniowym-zachodzie kraju. Przyznaje sie bez bicia, ze nie bylem nigdy w Bieszczadach, ale przeciez mozna sobie zaplanowac krotki urlop w tej okolicy i przy okazji z nim spotkac.

Ja mam juz Legalett ale jeszcze nie grzeje, wiec moge tylko zaprosic do zimnego domu.
Jak zaczne juz grzac, to mam nadzieje, ze bede mial techniczne mozliwosci umiescic gdzies w sieci dane online ze zuzycia mediow w moim domu. Podobnie do tych okropnych jakosciowo filmikow z budowy Durysufki.
A jesli juz to zrobie, to nie po to aby reklamowac czyjes produkty, tylko dla siebie i swojej satysfakcji, ze moze nie piszac czesto na forum, ktos wykorzysta moje doswiadczenie.

----------


## tomek131

O ty mówię między innymi,że ma być tak łatwo i przyjemnie i jedna firma i jakość itp.Na to wielu się łapie ,podobnie jak na często współpracujący z Legalett system ścian prefabrykowanych Praefa.Tam też jedna firma,jakość,szybkość bez użerania się z pijącymi murarzami,certyfikaty,badania,produkcja na Niemcy itp itd.A jaka bywa rzeczywistość pokazała pewna forumowiczka ,która weszła na wątek i po prostu zwyczajnie zamieściła zdjęcia z budowy.Zdjęcia masakryczne dodam,burzące totalnie cały ten marketing.Jest wszystko na wątku o Praefie,każdy może kliknąc i zobaczyć.Także reklamy i zapewnienie sobie ,a życie i realia sobie.I nie można mówić,że tu mi przyjdą zrobią na cacy i gotowo wszystko i żadnych problemów bo bywa zgoła inaczej.
W każdym razie ,ja twierdzę póki co ,że system ciekawy ale dla  mnie kompletnie niesprawdzony i niewiarygodny, podobnie jak Praefa.A ten wątek tylko przed nim straszy.Zniknął PiotrO ,są w jego miejsce jakby inni i tak się kręci.Może znajdzie się ktoś lub coś co mnie przekona więc zostawiam sobie małą uchyloną furtkę i nie mówię definitywnie nie.Tylko co może przekonać tak naprawdę?Tradycja istnieje od setek lat ,gdzie znajdę Legalett stojący 100lat?Nie znajdę ,stąd nie wiem co będzie z moim domem za 50lat.Czy jak tak się zdarzy i będzie taka potrzeba np moje dzieci będą mogły go wyremontować i w nim zamieszkać czy tylko rozbiórka będzie go czekać.Jak ten system zachowa się za 40lat jak będę chodził o lasce i chciał mieć tanio i ciepło.Jak zachowa się pod nim styro , w warunkach faktycznych a nie laboratoryjnych.Trochę marudzenie ja wiem ,ale wszystko można zmienić,zamienić ,wyrzucić a fundament jakby nie bardzo

----------


## avatar25

A co nas jakas preafa obchodzi? Moze maja systemn do bani, a moze wykonawcow niekompetentnych. 
Legalett ma raczej bardzo kompetentnych pracownikow o czym kazdy zaswiadczy. 
Widze, ze Pana Tomka nikt nie zadowoli. Pan poddaje w watpliwosc kazdego na tym forum, nasze doswiadczenia i prawdomownosc.  
Technologia jest od dziesiatek lat w Szwecji czy Japoni. 
A jaka ma Pan gwarancje, ze normalny fundament bedzie jeszcze stal po 50 latach?? 
To sie nazywa pozytywne myslenie. No wiec my tak myslimy o naszym systemie budowania i mysle, ze kazdy tak mysli niewazne jak buduje.

----------


## tomek131

Nie każdego,nie każdego .A jak widac parę postów wyżej z tą fachowością różnie bywa.Ja generalnie przyczepiłem się marketingowemu charakterowi tego wątku od początku i tyle.System ma wady i zalety a był przedstawiany jako idealny bez wad do tego o kosztach niskich jak palenie węglem.I tyle.Ale jak ktoś lubi nowinki ,nie ma gazu i nie chce węgla to ze swoimi wieloma wadami system warty przemyślenia.Tylko znowu czy nie lepiej i taniej i bardziej uniwersalnie np podłogówka wodna na płycie ,kocioł elektryczny i bufor(bufor by grzać w taniej taryfie).Koszty użytkowania będą identyczne.Będzie wiele taniej inwestycyjnie i można podpiąć wszystko np pompę ciepła.Zaryzykuje nawet twierdzenie że koszt Legalett będzie równy kosztowi płyty fundamentowej z wodną podłogówką i powietrzną pompą ciepła.Koszty użytkowania będą z 50% niższe.Przedstawiam same równie bezobsługowe systemy,żeby nie porównywać tego np z węglem.Możliwości jest co najmniej kilka i nie jest tak ,jak paru tylko po to pojawiających się na tym forum żeby to stwierdzić ,pisze ,że Legalett jest spośród nich najtańszy i najlepszy, bo tak nie jest zwyczajnie.Gdyby było ,Legalettu w Polsce było by z 10razy tyle

----------


## avatar25

Pare postow wyzej byl opisany problem z fachowoscia firmy trzeciej a nie firmy legalett. 
Moze i jakies posty byly marketingowe, ale po to mamy swoj rozum zeby czytac fakty i odrzucac belkot.  
Pewnie ma Pan racje, o realizacji ogrzewania wodnego w plycie. Prosze zbydowac i sie podzielic doswiadczeniami. 
Ja nie chcialem, poniewaz nie mam zaufania do rozwiazan wodnych. Cos moze peknac, wyciekac itp. Wolalem powietrze. 
Pewnie instalacji legalett byloby wiecej gdyby istnial jakis marketing. A tak wiekszosc instalacji jest z polecenia przez znajomych itd. 
Widocznie firma nie chce isc na ilosc tylko na jakosc.

----------


## ohara

> Nie każdego,nie każdego .A jak widac parę postów wyżej z tą fachowością różnie bywa.Ja generalnie przyczepiłem się marketingowemu charakterowi tego wątku od początku i tyle.System ma wady i zalety a był przedstawiany jako idealny bez wad do tego o kosztach niskich jak palenie węglem.I tyle.Ale jak ktoś lubi nowinki ,nie ma gazu i nie chce węgla to ze swoimi wieloma wadami system warty przemyślenia.Tylko znowu czy nie lepiej i taniej i bardziej uniwersalnie np podłogówka wodna na płycie ,kocioł elektryczny i bufor(bufor by grzać w taniej taryfie).Koszty użytkowania będą identyczne.Będzie wiele taniej inwestycyjnie i można podpiąć wszystko np pompę ciepła.Zaryzykuje nawet twierdzenie że koszt Legalett będzie równy kosztowi płyty fundamentowej z wodną podłogówką i powietrzną pompą ciepła.Koszty użytkowania będą z 50% niższe.Przedstawiam same równie bezobsługowe systemy,żeby nie porównywać tego np z węglem.Możliwości jest co najmniej kilka i nie jest tak ,jak paru tylko po to pojawiających się na tym forum żeby to stwierdzić ,pisze ,że Legalett jest spośród nich najtańszy i najlepszy, bo tak nie jest zwyczajnie.Gdyby było ,Legalettu w Polsce było by z 10razy tyle


Ja porownalam w zeszlym tygodniu wlasnie to o czym mowisz. Moj kolega z pracy zdecydowal sie na pompe ciepla i za pompe+odwierty+system ogrzewania wodnego podlogowego wyszlo mu cos wlasnie kolo 50 tys. Oczywiscie fundament nie jest w to wliczony. Rozmawialismy ze mi fundament Legalett wychodzi okolo 50 tys i do tego musze dokupic oczywiscie piec i postawic komin czyli + okolo 20 tys. Stwierdzilismy ze on za sam fundament zapewne bedzie musial zaplacic okolo 30 tys. Wiec jemu wyjdzie caly system okolo 10 tys wiecej lub moze wyjdzie na to samo. Wiec w zasadzie glebszych roznic dopiero sie bedziemy mogli doszukiwac podczas uzytkowania...

----------


## tomek131

No z pompą z odwiertami to on będzie grzał jakieś pewnie 60-70% taniej niż ty prądem(oczywiście zakłdając te same warunki).Nawet szczerze mowiąc nie myślałem ,że koszt Legalett będzie zbliżony do pogłogówki z pompą ciepła z odwiertami.Ja myślałem o pompie ciepła powietrze/woda której koszt będzie dużo niższy.Pewnie z 15-20tys.Wtedy zamiast 50 zaplaci 30tys co spowoduje ,że będzie to tańsze od Legalett i tańsze w użytkowaniu bo COP pompy powietrze/woda od 1 to będzie wyższy na pewno.Może to nie będzie 3.5 czy 4.0 jak piszą ,ale wystarczy 2 czy 2.5

----------


## ohara

tansze niz ogrzewanie pelletem?

----------


## ohara

Nie znam sie kompletnie na tym ale wiem ze wode taniej ogrzeje pelletem niz pradem.
Natomiast dzieki temu ze plyta bedzie wolno sie wyziebiac nie bede miec problemu z moimi czestymi wyjazdami. No chyba, ze plyta sie tylko wolno ogrzewa a wyziebia znacznie  szybciej. W kazdym badz razie mam nadzieje ze bedzie tak, ze podczas nie uruchamiania pieca przez 2-3 dni, woda w rurach nie zamarznie przy ujemnej temp. zewnetrznej...

----------


## tomek131

Jakim zaś peletem.Ty będziesz grzał peletem?Taniej jak prądem tylko chodzi o bezobsługowość.Jak widać za legalett miałbyś taniej płytę z wodną podłogówką i z pompą powietrze/woda.Grzałbyś taniej jak peletem i w  pełni bezobsługowo.A jeśli jak piszesz ,pompa ciepła z odwiertami płytą i wodną podłogówką kosztowałaby tyle co Legalett to już w ogóle nie ma o czym rozmawiać.

----------


## Jani_63

Ohara, a o jakich temperaturach myślisz? -25; -30st?
Bo chyba dopiero przy tej niższej woda  w systemie grzewczym mogłaby zacząć zamarzać po kilku dniach.
Dla porównania w nieogrzewanym garażu wolno stojącym przy temperaturze zewnętrznej -5oC woda nie zamarza.

To nie jest dobry pomysł nie ogrzewać przez 3 dni przy ujemnych temperaturach, bo przy systemie grzewczym opartym na akumulacji, a takim jest właśnie Legalett będziesz potrzebować sporo czasu żeby przywrócić temperaturę komfortową.
Jak sama zauważyłaś ogrzewanie płyty idzie wolno.
Dom wyziębiać się będzie znacznie szybciej niż nagrzewać, choć uzależnione to jest od kilku czynników choćby takich jak zyski słoneczne, różnica temperatur czy siła wiatru.
Proponuję raczej zastanowić się nad czasowym obniżaniem temperatury na czas wyjazdu, a nie nad całkowitym odcięciem ogrzewania.

----------


## ohara

> Jakim zaś peletem.Ty będziesz grzał peletem?Taniej jak prądem tylko chodzi o bezobsługowość.Jak widać za legalett miałbyś taniej płytę z wodną podłogówką i z pompą powietrze/woda.Grzałbyś taniej jak peletem i w  pełni bezobsługowo.A jeśli jak piszesz ,pompa ciepła z odwiertami płytą i wodną podłogówką kosztowałaby tyle co Legalett to już w ogóle nie ma o czym rozmawiać.


Nad pompa ciepla juz sie zastanawialam, duzo czytalam i pytalam fachowca gdy bylam przy okazji w Niemczech. Dowiedzialam sie, ze nie jest to warte ceny jaka teraz kosztuje i za 20 lat bedzie duzo tansze (chyba to samo mozna powiedziec o L).  Co do bezopslugowosci - zasobniki sa pojemne, piec czysci sie sam, a popiol wyrzuca sie raz na miesiac - nie przesadzajmy ze to jest uciazliwe a troche ruchu przeciez nie zaszkodzi. Gdyby istnial zloty srodek... 
Nie chce miec wodnej podlogowki ani elektrycznej wiec pozostaje mi powietrzna.

----------


## ohara

> Ohara, a o jakich temperaturach myślisz? -25; -30st?
> Bo chyba dopiero przy tej niższej woda  w systemie grzewczym mogłaby zacząć zamarzać po kilku dniach.
> Dla porównania w nieogrzewanym garażu wolno stojącym przy temperaturze zewnętrznej -5oC woda nie zamarza.
> 
> To nie jest dobry pomysł nie ogrzewać przez 3 dni przy ujemnych temperaturach, bo przy systemie grzewczym opartym na akumulacji, a takim jest właśnie Legalett będziesz potrzebować sporo czasu żeby przywrócić temperaturę komfortową.
> Jak sama zauważyłaś ogrzewanie płyty idzie wolno.
> Dom wyziębiać się będzie znacznie szybciej niż nagrzewać, choć uzależnione to jest od kilku czynników choćby takich jak zyski słoneczne, różnica temperatur czy siła wiatru.
> Proponuję raczej zastanowić się nad czasowym obniżaniem temperatury na czas wyjazdu, a nie nad całkowitym odcięciem ogrzewania.


No swietnie, tylko, ze ja przyzwyczajona jestem, wyjezdzajac, wylaczac wszystko co elektryczne. Zatem czy pompa czy piec - nie bedzie w moim domu dzialalo podczas mojej nieobecnosci  :wink: 
Bardzo sie w takim razie ciesze, ze nie grozi mi zamarzniecie instalacji  :smile:  A po przyjezdzie dogrzeje sie kominkiem.

----------


## tomek131

Przeglądnąłem inne forum budowlane i widzę,że dwóch Panów ,którzy pojawili się tu po PiotrzeO również na tym innym forum zalogowało się wyłącznie po to by w długich postach opisywać zalety Legalett.Było zupełne inne nicki dać,było by wiarygodniej  :smile:  Ach ta miłość do Legalett.......

----------


## avatar25

A co Pana wpis ma wspólnego z doświadczeniami użytkowników Legalett? Co ma wspólnego z wyborem odpowiedniego ogrzewania dla Pana domu? Zarzuca Pan wszystkim reklamowanie systemu i to, że są zatrudnieni w tej firmie, Pan ciągle robi coś przeciwnego więc oczywistym wnioskiem może być, że pracuje Pan dla lobby węglowo-gazowego.
Zapraszałem Pana do siebie żeby pokazać rachunki za prąd i jak to wszystko wygląda. Nie jest Pan zainteresowany, co oznacza, że nie jest Pan zainteresowany prawdą, więc proszę na innych wątkach się udzielać. Przez kilka lat nie potrafił Pan zdecydować jak ogrzewać dom, a jedyne co Pan robi to krytykuje technologie i osoby, które ją wykorzystały w swoich domach. Czy, krytykuje Pan też wszystkie inne technologie na wątkach o ogrzewaniu gazem, węglem, olejem, prądem, pelletem i co tam jeszcze? Proszę sobie postawić dom pasywny i będzie Pan miał z głowy system ogrzewania.

----------


## pawgar

Nie zaglądałem tu 5 dni a tu tyle wpisów.




> Do Sympatyka
> Nie posiadam protokółu odbioru. W  umowie miał być kanał do kabli zasilających agregaty a ich nie było,  elektryk kuł w betonie uszkadzając rurę grzewczą.   Mnie chodzi o rury  do wody ciepłej i zimnej.Nie ma jak się wkuć.    Do Pref-Budu wysłałam  kolejne pismo i zobaczę jaki będzie skutek.  Miło że mam poparcie.  Dodaje sił.
> Pozdrawiam


Myślę, że jak nie posiadasz protokołu odbioru to dobrze. Gorzej gdyby był już podpisany bez zastrzeżeń. Czekamy na reakcję Pref-Budu. Napisz co ci odpowiedzieli. 

Nie wiem też, czy dobrze się stało, że elektryk zaczął poprawiać coś po  Pref-Budzie. Nie wiem jak w takich wypadkach wyglądają sprawy  gwarancyjne. Czy Pref-bud stwierdzi, że nastąpiła ingerencja w płytę i  nie będą chcieli rozpatrzyć gwarancji. 

Z tego co piszesz a ja zrozumiałem ominęłaś Legalett i bezpośrednio budowę zleciłaś firmie trzeciej Pref-Budowi.
Jeżeli tak nie jest i Pref-Bud był podwykonawcą Legaletu to pisz  bezpośrednio do Legaletu. Napisz, że spi...li sprawę i nie wywiązali się  z umowy, wykręcają się od okazania protokołu odbioru a fundament  przypomina fale Dunaju a nie nie płytę. Pref-Bud utraci autoryzację albo  poprawią swoją pracę. 
Kurcze ciężka sprawa. Ludziska sprawdzajcie, sprawdzajcie, sprawdzajcie.

Jeżeli decydujecie się sami robić Legalett to proszę sprawdzajcie, sprawdzajcie, sprawdzajcie.
A co sprawdzać?

Opiszę to też niejako dla innych a przy tym i ja też nie ustrzegłem się  problemów z jedną rurą. Wykonawca płyty spytał mnie z której strony  rurki kanalizacyjnej wyprowadzić rurkę wodną. Ja stwierdziłem, że  obojętnie i w tej chwili jedną z rurek miałem po za ścianką działową i  trzeba było robić wygibasy, żeby to zmieścić w ścianie.

Myślę, że każdy inwestor przy budowie płyty musi sprawdzić i uwzględnić  BEZWZGLĘDNIE I BEZ OGLĄDANIA SIĘ NA KIERBUDA kilka spraw.

W kolejności występowania.
-Gdzie jest zero budowlane czyli, jak wysoko będzie położona płyta  względem gruntu. Niby oczywista sprawa, ale u mnie jeden róg wyszedł o  kilkadziesiąt cm wyżej niż pozostałe. 
gdybym to przewidział przed budową może obniżył bym cały teren w tym  płytę o 20 cm. Dla koparki to jest pikuś a tak mam wysoki parter i jeden  schodek na wejściu więcej niż potrzeba.
-Przewidzieć gdzie są przepusty wychodzące z fundamentu: na wodę, prąd,  kanalizację, doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka, doprowadzenie i WAŻNE  odprowadzenie powietrza z rekuperatora (ja nie przewidziałem a by się  teraz przydał), Doprowadzenie GWC i odprowadzenie od GWC jeżeli nie  chcesz rury na elewacji domu, przepust na kran na wodę do ogrodu.

Po co o tym piszę. Ja o w/w instalacjach myślałem w oderwaniu od całej  działki. Tzn. Najpierw parzyłem na projekt domu i nie zastanawiałem się  gdzie każde przyłącze wychodzi na zewnątrz. Architekt adaptujący co  prawda narysował mi na mapce wszystkie przyłącza ale w rzeczywistości  okazało się, że instalacja prądu z kanalizacją będzie się krzyżować. Nie  zastanawiałem się też gdzie będą wychodziły rury od doprowadzenia  powietrza przed domem. Zastanówcie się gdzie chcecie te instalacje  podłączać, jak ma wyglądać zakończenie rury (grzybek) od wentylacji czy  rekuperacji,  gdzie będzie wystawać kran do podlewania ogrody i czy nie  będzie to w bezpośrednio przed oknem lub w miejscu przyszłego chodnika,  jakie będą przebiegi instalacji od fundamentu do skrzynki rozdzielczej  czy od fundamentu do ujęcia wodnego. Ułóżcie sobie trasy przebiegu ze  sznurka, linki czy wyznaczcie patykami z zobaczcie czy jest to dla was  akceptowalne czy też nie trzeba będzie wyciąć niepotrzebnie jakiegoś  drzewa.

W obrębie fundamentu pomierzcie dokładnie w którym miejscu wyjdzie wam  centrala grzewcza. Ile cm od jednej ściany i ile cm od drugiej ściany.  Weźcie plany do ręki i sprawdźcie czy centrala nie wyszła wam za blisko/  za daleko do ścian wewnętrznych przyszłych pomieszczeń. Jest to WAŻNE.

 Od centrali grzewczej zasilanej elektryczne wykonawca wystawił mi rurki  miedziane i przewody elektryczne pod ewentualną przyszłą zmianę z  legaletu elektrycznego na np: gazowy (wodny). Wygląda to tak, że z boku  centrali grzewczej wystają kikuty na 20 cm od płyty rurek miedizanych w  otulinie i przewody elektryczne. 
Zastanówcie się i przewidźcie w którym miejscu ta wiącha ma wychodzić,  aby nie okazało się, że kikuty wystają na środku przedpokoju!

Zastanówcie się gdzie chcecie mieć doprowadzenie zimnej wody w domu.  Niby to szczegół ale budowa składa się z takich szczegółów. U mnie rurka  wodna doprowadzona jest do domu rurką biegnąca na głębokości ok 180cm,  jest doprowadzona bezpośrednio pod fundament i pionowo wchodzi do domu.  Problemem jest dla mnie miejsce zaraz pod płytą (pod styropianem).  Przepust jest zrobiony ok 50 cm od brzegu płyty. Czyli woda wchodząc  pionowo pod fundament ma tylko 50 cm izolacji ziemi (w poziomie) a więc  może zamarznąć zimą biorąc pod uwagę, że punkt przemarzania ziemi to ok  130cm. Ta więc cała moja rura do głębokości 130cm a nawet 180 cm jest  pod fundamentem dodatkowo izolowana styropianem.
Robiłem przy tym małe kombinacje alpejskie, dlatego zastanówcie się na  etapie podłączania wody czy nie zrobić przepustu min. 130cm od krawędzi  płyty lub dobrze zaizolować rurę w ziemi do głębokości min. 130cm zanim  ekipa zacznie budować fundament.

Co do kanalizacji to zastanówcie się nad każdym punktem w domu. Zastanówcie się gdzie będą jakie punkty:
Musicie wiedzieć co do centymetra każdy punkt, a najlepiej mieć już  wybraną wannę, umywalkę, WC i inne jeszcze przed budową fundamentu.
My np: chcemy wannę twins gdzie odprowadzenie wody jest... na środku  wanny aby korek nie wchodził w ... przy kąpieli. Gdybyśmy dopiero teraz  taką chcieli było by po zawodach lub niepotrzebne przeróbki. 
To samo WC. Najlepiej wybrać dany model bo każdy kibelek ma w innym miejscu podejście kanalizacji.
Do tego całe mnóstwo innych przyłączy: 
Zmywarka, zlew, umywalki, brodzik, wanna, bidet, WC, pisuar, skropliny  od rekuperatora, skropliny od pieca gazowego przy kominie,  ODPOWIETRZENIE KANALIZACJI, skropliny od pompy ciepła CWU,  kratka w  kotłowni koniecznie na osobnym obwodzie aby wysychający (rzadko używany)  syfon nie powodował smrodu w całym domy, kratka w garażu, czy inne.

Do każdego punktu pamiętajcie, że dochodzi nie tylko kanalizacja ale i  ciepła i zimna woda. Zastanówcie się też w którym dokładnie miejscu.  tzn. Z lewej czy z prawej strony rury kanalizacyjnej ma ona wychodzić.   TO JEST WAŻNE. Ja w jednym miejscu tego nie sprawdziłem tak jak pisałem  rurka mi o mało w przedpokoju nie wyszła. A wystarczy  sprawdzić  zmierzyć i dopilnować.

-Kolejna sprawa to to o czym pisał pdurys - zaplanować miejsce na odpływ liniowy brodzika.

Przepusty pod odkurzacz centralny. 

Sprawa do zastanowienia to kominkowy wymiennik ciepła i miejsca jego wyprowadzenia,
oraz cyrkulacja CWU do kuchni i do łazienki.

I najważniejsze. Zdjęcia, zdjęcia zdjęcia. Róbcie zdjęcia. Zwłaszcza gdy instalacje pod płytą nie idą pod kątami prostymi.
Ja miałem sytuację, gdzie wykonawca ścian pyta mnie gdzie kotwimy do  fundamentu ścianki działowe. On to może zrobić w każdym punkcie.
Jako że miałem kilka setek   :smile:  zdjeć fundamentu dokładnie zaznaczyłem w  których miejscach mają wiercić pod ściany diziałowe omijając kanały  powietrzne, metalowe rury spiro od KWC i przewody elektryczne od  central.
Co do zdjęć to zrobiłem zdjęcia każdego metra kwadratowego płyty z  przyłożoną miarką tak aby łapać wymiary. Niemniej jako że zbrojenie jest  wykonane z oczkami o wymiarach 15x15cm wymiarowanie względem innych  wystających punktów jest dużo prostsze.




> witam, zdecydowalam sie na Legalett. Bede miec dom z  polbala. Zastanawiam sie jak drewniane domy sa "zakotwiczane" w  fundament? Czy sa wykonywane jakies metalowe wypusty?


Jak ma drewniaka. Nie jest to c dom z półbala ale bliżej mojemu drewniakowi do domu z bali niż murowanemu.

Dokładnie takie pytanie zadąłem L. Spytałem czy moga wykonać metalowe  wypusty. Odpowiedzieli mi że się tego nie robi bo później jest problem z  wyrównywaniem betonu wokoło takich wypustów. Więc najpierw wylewają,  zacierają i czekamy aż wyschnie a następnie w płycie wierci się pod  kołki (kotwy). L. przy tym zaleca aby kołki były mocowane chemicznie a  nie mechanicznie (ja mam mechanicznie - kołki rozporowe). Co do miejsca  kotwienia to co około 1 metr są porobione wypusty czyli miejsca na  kotwienia. Te wypusty są na obwodzie całego fundamentu. Poszukaj  wcześniej, już zamieszczałem ich zdjęcie albo daj znać to wyślę na prv.
Dodatkowo jedynie L zaleca aby miejsca styku podwaliny drewnianej z  fundamentem poza tradycyjną izolacją z papy uszczelnić dodatkowo pianką.  Też o tym wcześniej pisałem.




> Sposob kotwienia scian do fundamentu musi Ci  okreslic projektant fumdamentu w porozumieniu z wykonawca scian. Oni  musza to miedzy soba ustalic. Z tego co pamietam u pawgara, ktory ma dom  drewniany prefabrykowany, to na obrzezach plyty fundamentowej zostaly  specjalnie zrobione "jakby wystepy" do ktorych pozniej byl przykrecany  najnizszy element konstrukcji sciany.
> Pamietam, rowniez, ze jego  wykonawca zwracal szczegolna uwage na dokladne uszczelnienie styku  fundamentu i sciany, aby pozniej nie "podwiewalo"
> Z gory taki  fundament (zakladajac, ze jest prostokatem) wyglada jak herbatnik, czyli  ma regularnie co 20 - 30 cm wystep o szerokosci 20 cm.


To właśnie to o czym pisałem wcześniej.




> Czytajac o doswiadczeniach chiro, jesli masz  juz projekt domu, to koniecznie przeslij wszystkie szczegoly instalacji  wewnetrznej do Legalettu aby dobrze policzyli ilosci przejsc przez  fundament z sieciami. Dobrze tez, jesli nie masz doswiadczenia z  budowaniem, aby twoj projektant dokladnie ustalil te szczegoly przed  podpisaniem umow z wykonawcami. Wtedy unikniesz nieporozumien w stylu  chiro.


Zamieść też tu na forum projekty przyłączy. Podpowiemy coś wspólnie.

----------


## pdurys

> ... dlugi post ...


Z tego widac wyraznie, ze rynek budowlany w Polsce jest jeszcze w powijakach.
Ja tez oczekiwalem od projektantow dokladnego w kazdnym najdrobniejszym detalu rysunku co i jak z czym ma sie wiazac.
Rzeczywistosc jest taka jaka jest.
Wiele spraw Inwestor musi sam wymyslic a najlepiej jak bedzie to mial dokladnie przemyslane i nie wprowadzal pozniej zmian.

----------


## ohara

Ojej pawgar ! Dzieki za swietne wskazowki! a wszyscy moi znajomi (niebudujacy), smieja sie ze mnie gdy mowie, ze sie zastanawiam nad rurami, odleglosciami w kotlowni, odplywem wanny, i powtarzaja, ze o tym wszystkim juz dobrze pomyslal projektant oraz zrobi dobrze wykonawca a ja nie powinnam sobie tym glowy zawracac tylko wsadzic rece do kieszeni... Widze jednak, ze mam racje, ze jednak sobie "zawracam"...
W weekend zeskanuje rzuty instalacji i tu umieszcze. Chetnie poslucham wskazowek.

----------


## tomek z SSP

cześć
dziś pojawił sie artykulik lekutko sponsorowany dot. konstrukcji prefabrykowanych - tu z drewna. W treści jest też info, że domek został posadowiony na fundamencie płytowym z izolacją 25 cm XPS. To tak w temacie dyskusji styro-why/why not. http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/1,106565,8...t=19&width=120
Czy ktoś z Szanownych forumowiczów pytał Legalett o wykonanie fundamentu na XPS, względnie EPS 200? Poza ceną ciekawą może się okazać też sprawa, czy z tych materiałów zostaną wykonane także elementy brzegowe, bo z materiałem na pozostałą część płyty żadnego problemu nie ma.

pozdrawiam
t

----------


## pdurys

> Czy ktoś z Szanownych forumowiczów pytał Legalett o wykonanie fundamentu na XPS, względnie EPS 200? Poza ceną ciekawą może się okazać też sprawa, czy z tych materiałów zostaną wykonane także elementy brzegowe, bo z materiałem na pozostałą część płyty żadnego problemu nie ma.


Tak pytale sie chocby ja.
Czynnik ceny oraz brak widocznych przeciwskazan (wtedy) poskutkowal, ze moja plyta zostala zrobiona tak jak zakladal projekt czyli EPS100.

Wedlug Legalett nie ma zadnych przeciwskazan aby zastosowac EPS200 czy tez XPS - klienta ma zawsze racje. Skoro chce zastosowac lepsze materialy i za nie zaplacic to jego wola.
Elementy brzegowe - jedunum klopotem, jesli to tak mozna nazwac to sposob ich laczenia na bokach. Nie wiem czy XPS standardowo tez jest dostepny z wrebami ale na pianke mozna wszystko polaczyc nawet recznie wycinajac wreby nozem.

----------


## tomek z SSP

"czynnik ceny", ano właśnie jaki?
różnica ceny eps 100 i xps jest łatwo dostępna, jest to tylko jeden z elementów płyty, tak więc różnica nie powinna być zatrważająca. Czy mogę prosić o jakieś bliższe dane porównawcze?


[Wysłałem też to pytanie do Pana Panie Pawle na priv, ale że w wysłanych już tego nie widzę to nie wiem czy PRIV funkconuje tak jak należy. Może to mój służbowy IE 6.0 nie daje rady]

----------


## perm

> "czynnik ceny", ano właśnie jaki?
> różnica ceny eps 100 i xps jest łatwo dostępna, jest to tylko jeden z elementów płyty, tak więc różnica nie powinna być zatrważająca. Czy mogę prosić o jakieś bliższe dane porównawcze?
> 
> 
> [Wysłałem też to pytanie do Pana Panie Pawle na priv, ale że w wysłanych już tego nie widzę to nie wiem czy PRIV funkconuje tak jak należy. Może to mój służbowy IE 6.0 nie daje rady]


Przy takiej grubości (25 cm) różnica to minimum 50 zł na 1/m2. Dom 150m2 ok 8 tyś drożej. I dużo i nie dużo.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Zniknął PiotrO ,są w jego miejsce jakby inni i tak się kręci.Może znajdzie się ktoś lub coś co mnie przekona więc zostawiam sobie małą uchyloną furtkę i nie mówię definitywnie nie.
> 
> Przeglądnąłem inne forum budowlane i widzę,że dwóch Panów ,którzy pojawili się tu po PiotrzeO również na tym innym forum zalogowało się wyłącznie po to by w długich postach opisywać zalety Legalett.Było zupełne inne nicki dać,było by wiarygodniej  Ach ta miłość do Legalett.......


Tomaszu niewierny, jestem i czytam czasem Twoje banialuki o rzekomym zainteresowaniu Legalett. 
Taż chłopie każdy myślący widzi, żeś Ty pracownik konkurencyji i marketingowiec jakich mało i do tego troll z dwuletnim doświadczeniem na tym forum.  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie, 
a zainteresowanych niezmiennie zapraszam w okolice Rzeszowa, by przekonać się jak wygodnie i ciepło mieszka się w domu z Legalett.
PS Po kontakcie na priw więcej szczegółów, artykuły o etapach budowy, itp.

----------


## tomek z SSP

> ok 8 tyś drożej. I dużo i nie dużo.


tak właśnie liczyłem, ale kto powiedział że Legalett zrobi to tak samo i to zarówno w jedną lub w drugą stronę? 
choć stawiam, że póki co to raczej w te drugą, bo teorii że eps100 jest cacy jakoś bronić trzeba

----------


## pdurys

> ale kto powiedział że Legalett zrobi to tak samo i to zarówno w jedną lub w drugą stronę? 
> choć stawiam, że póki co to raczej w te drugą, bo teorii że eps100 jest cacy jakoś bronić trzeba


Mozesz to jakos bardziej po polsku napisac bo nie rozumiem, choc czytalem to kilka razy?

Czy  chodzi ci o to, ze Legalett zrobi "niecke" styropianowo zarowno z XPS jak i EPS? Jesli tak, to oczywiscie. Przeciez ukladanie jednego i drugiego styropianu jest identyczne.
Cena jest mniej wiecej taka jak napisal perm. Za te dodatkowe okolo 8000 bedziesz mial jeszcze wiekszy "wypas"

----------


## tomek131

Piotrze O , a może spiszemy zakład w internecie.Ten z nas który okaże się w jakikolwiek sposób powiązany z branżą budowlaną przegra i wpłaci powiedzmy 100tys zł na cel dobroczynny.Wchodzisz?Pomyśl zanim coś napiszesz,skoro Legalett można podpiąć pod prąd,gaz,węgiel to jakie lobby miałbym reprezentować.
Ja już chłopie kiedyś pisałem nie mam i nie miałem w żaden sposób pośredni ani bezpośredni nic wspólnego z budownictwem czy branża ogrzewnictwa w najszerszym tego słowa rozumieniu,Ty natomiast byłeś współpracownikiem Legalett.Przecież już kiedyś było.

----------


## pawgar

Tomuś Tomuś, nie zaśmiecaj wątku.
Czy jak Henok, Liwko czy Adam_mk jest najlepszym doradcą z danej dziedziny to znaczy że są związani z muratorem (czyli czytaj: pobierają pieniądze od Muratora). 
Chłopie nie przesadzaj. A może po porostu oni mają coś do przekazania innym forumowiczom. Jaka jest twoja definicja słowa "związany" z daną firmą. Masz na myśli w sensie "profit" czy "non profit".
Czy jak dane auto jest dobre i dzielę się z tym innymi tzn, że jestem związany z daną marką?
Jak tak, to ja, pdurys, browar, avatar i inni też są w jakiś sposób związani z L. 

Wejdź na stronę Legaletu i poczytaj masz tam napisane *"Piotr* (doradztwo)". To już było wałkowane, nikt nic nie ukrywa. Masz pytanie dotyczące L. masz kogo zapytać. 
Pomyśl że w naszym komercyjnym świecie są jeszcze takie osoby, które coś dają od siebie non profit.
Tutaj masz ludzi, którzy to postawili. Możesz do nich pojechać, obejrzeć, dotknąć, pomierzyć temperaturę, zobaczyć rachunki za prąd. 

Tu oczywiście przesadziłem bo ty nie pojedziesz (zresztą nie wiem dlaczego) ale inni mogą to zrobić.

Tomku ZAPRASZAM CIĘ NA INNY WĄTEK. JAK DLA MNIE ŚWIETNY. TAM MOŻESZ ZAMIEŚCIĆ SWOJE UWAGI I SPOSTRZERZENIA. JA JUŻ MAM TAM PARĘ WPISÓW. ZAPRASZAM.
Wątek nazywa się 

 Ogólnoforumowa pyskówka
link do niego poniżej

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-pysk%C3%B3wka
tam możesz wypowiedzieć się dla szerszego grona odbiorców.

----------


## tomek z SSP

> Mozesz to jakos bardziej po polsku "


ok, może faktycznie słabo wyszło. pośpiech, pośpiech.

Legalett w standardzie wycenia jedną kwotą całość płyty, podając jedynie części składowe bez wyceny poszczególnych składników. 
W związku z tym, że system musi być konkurencyjny względem innych rozwiązań jest jakaś graniczna wartość opłacalności dla inwestora i L z pewnością o tym wie. Z drugiej strony nie dowiemy się jaka jest faktyczna "marża" Legalett, ale patrząc na wycenę płyty około 150m2 na poziomie 75k pln + podsypka i koparka domyślamy się, że raczej do interesu nie dokładają. Teraz, to już jest w gestii inwestora czy zgodzi się taką cenę zapłacić uwzględniając wszystkie za i przeciw, z których najważniejszy wydaje się plusik w postaci kompleksowości rozwiązania od fazy projektu do jego wykonania i uruchomienia systemu przez legalett. Skąd inąd wiemy, że L nie bardzo chce negocjować swoje ceny.
W  momencie gdy pojawiają się wątpliwości co do prawidłowości zastosowania eps100, i IMO legalett ma dwie drogi. 
Pierwsza - to stać na stanowisku, że te wątpliwości są bzdurne i eps100 jest super.  W tym wypadku inwestorom zainteresowanym płytą na XPS, L może wycenić takie rozwiązanie ze zwyżką grubo ponad 8k dla 150m2 płyty - tylko po to aby czynnik ceny był dodatkowym wsparciem dla stosowanego przez L standardu na EPS100.
Druga - zmienić podejście do tematu, zmienić standard na XPS i w związku z w/w czynnikiem opłacalności całej inwestycji, nawet delikatnym kosztem marży wycenić nowy standard na poziomie niewiele wyższym niż "stare" rozwiązanie na EPS. 
Zdaję sobie sprawę, że na tę drugą drogę Legalett jeszcze nie wszedł, ale info nt różnić w wycenach na EPS i XPS daje moim zdaniem odpowiedź w którym miejscu Legalett się znajduje - czy już zdaje sobie sprawę, że ze względu na pojawiające się wątpliwości wcześniej czy później będzie musiał zmienić materiał używany na ocieplenie płyty, czy też uważa, że nie musi tego robić i będzie bronić dotychczas stosowanego w Polsce rozwiązania. 
Na zadane Legalett wprost pytanie czy EPS 100 jest ok, pomimo, że producenci tego typu materiału sami go nie polecają, innej niż pokrętnej odpowiedzi bym się nie spodziewał.

może udało mi się jaśniej...
pozdrawiam
t

----------


## tomek131

Pawgar nie rozumiem poco się wcinasz?Zakład proponowałem Piotrowi O 
Masz dzieci?Opowiedz im bajkę na dobranoc zatytułowaną "non profit"
Czy wykonanie fundamentu z 50% rabatem to jest to "non profit"?
To dlatego biegacie po wszystkich budowlanych forach internetowych codziennie od 7.00rano i wszystkich przekonujecie do Legalett
Nigdy nie mam czasu ,ale obiecałem sobie ,że napiszę do administratora tego forum bo takie praktyki powinny być zabronione
I musicie popracować nad marketingiem bo ten jest głupi i infantylny.I póki co był rzeczą ,która najbardziej mnie od tego systemu odepchnęłą

----------


## pawgar

> Druga - zmienić podejście do tematu, zmienić standard na XPS i w związku z w/w czynnikiem opłacalności całej inwestycji, nawet delikatnym kosztem marży wycenić nowy standard na poziomie niewiele wyższym niż "stare" rozwiązanie na EPS. 
> Zdaję sobie sprawę, że na tę drugą drogę Legalett jeszcze nie wszedł, ale info nt różnić w wycenach na EPS i XPS daje moim zdaniem odpowiedź w którym miejscu Legalett się znajduje - czy już zdaje sobie sprawę, że ze względu na pojawiające się wątpliwości wcześniej czy później będzie musiał zmienić materiał używany na ocieplenie płyty, czy też uważa, że nie musi tego robić i będzie bronić dotychczas stosowanego w Polsce rozwiązania.


Podoba mi się twoja argumentacja. Myślę, że spokojnie możesz z nimi ponegocjować i uzasadnić dlaczego wolisz xps i dlaczego w tym wypadku nie powinien on być znacząco droższy od EPS.




> I musicie popracować nad marketingiem bo ten jest głupi i infantylny.I  póki co był rzeczą ,która najbardziej mnie od tego systemu  odepchnęłą


Co do drugiego Tomeczka
Tomeczku, Tomeczku dlaczego nie dasz sobie spokoju z tym strasznym fundamentem .

-Słuchaj ja nie lubię Ytonga i nie podoba mi się to rozwiązanie.  Żenująco niskie wyciszenie. Po podtopieniu domu, tak nasiąka, że mury są  do rozebrania, a jak kilka lat nie otynkujesz lub wejdzie woda i zimą  zamarźnie to bloczki się kruszą. Nie potrzeba w takim domu stosować  drzwi antywłamaniowych. Wystarczy podejść z piłą do drewna i wyciąć  sobie dziurę obok super mega bezpiecznych drzwi i wejść do środka.

-Nie lubię też plastikowych okien... bo...
-Nie lubię blachodachówki... bo...
-Nie lubię pieców na ekogroszek ...bo...
-Nie lubię określenia Inteligentny budynek...bo..
Itd.

Mogę tak długo, ale to nie znaczy że mam włazić na wszystkie wątki o  systemach i rozwiązaniach, które mi się nie podobają. Postrzegam to w  kategoriach swoistego masochizmu. Szkoda czasu. Wolę rozejrzeć się za  systemami, które będę stosował w domu a nie na które na 95% się nie  zdecyduję.

Chłopie co ty tu robisz. Szukaj firmy, która ci wykona płytę fundamentową z podłogówką wodną lub elektryczną. Na tym się skup. 
Jeżeli nie masz zaufania do systemu, wierz mi do końca życia będziesz żył z przekonaniem, że źle zrobiłeś. Po co ja to kupiłem.

Ja myślę obecnie intensywnie nad wyborem rekuperatora, podłączeniem PC  pod CWU, wykonania elektryki na przekaźnikach beznapięciowych  bistabilnych, wykonaniu kominka, wyboru armatury, gniazdek, włączników,  wyboru miejsca na termostaty, podłóg, listw przypodłogowych i  wykończeniu podłogi ganku itd.
Od kilku tygodni czytam wątki molochy o reku czy kominkach czy innych takich i tam skupiam swoją energię.

Ty nie masz domu, formalności ci się ślimaczą a wypowiadasz się jedynie o tym jak Prefa jest do bani i Legalet jest do bani.
Człowieku ile ty zamierzasz się budować jeżeli każdy element będziesz  miesiącami opluwał na jaki to zły system trafiłeś i ludziska  wystrzegajcie się tego.

Nie rozumiem takich ludzi jak ty.
Po mojej interwencji u admina dostałeś bana, myślałem że zrozumiesz co  robisz. Nie zrozumiałeś więć widzę, teraz że zrobiłem źle. Nie  zrozumiałeś nawet o co chodzi dlatego  mogę cię jedynie zapewnić, że nie  będę interweniował więcej u admina. Szkoda czasu. 

Budowę domu zacząłem w lipcu tego roku. W tym tygodniu przewożę pierwsze  meble,  a wigilię (też tego roku- czyli po 5 miesiącach) mam nadzieję,  że będę spędzał w swoim własnym domu. 


A ty?



Ruszysz z miejsca? Potrafisz w ogóle? Czy dalej będziesz tracił czas na  lataniu po wątkach dotyczących systemów w które nie zamierzasz  zastosować w swoim domu?

----------


## pawgar

Z innej beczki 
Czy może ktoś pokazać zdjęcia swojej głównej tablicy rozdzielczej z bezpiecznikami i z podłączonymi stycznikami od central grzewczych.
Będę bardzo wdzięczny

Próbuję ogarnąć temat jak rozplanować tablicę i z elektrykiem rozważamy różne możliwości.

----------


## avatar25

pawgar: Nie mam zdjęć, ale mogę napisać kilka słów. Mam 3 agregaty i oddzielną skrzynkę z bezpiecznikami i licznikiem. Tam podłączyłem 6 bezpieczników na szynie dla każdej fazy. Każdy agregat potrzebuje 2 fazy więc wychodzi po 2 bezpieczniki na agregat. Następnie wymieszałem fazy dla każdego agregatu w celu równomiernego obciążenia faz. Czyli dla pierwszego agregatu fazy: 1 i 2, dla drugiego fazy: 2 i 3, a dla trzeciego fazy: 1 i 3.

Jakimi stycznikami? Termostaty mam bezpośrednio podłączone do agregatów.

----------


## pdurys

> Legalett w standardzie wycenia jedną kwotą całość płyty, podając jedynie części składowe bez wyceny poszczególnych składników.


I tak i nie. Jak poprosisz o zamiane jakiegos elementu na inny to dostaniesz takie wyliczenie. Ja np. poprosilem o wylaczenie montazu ogrzewania na stropie - chcialem to zrobic sam po tym jak "nabralem doswiadczenia" przy ukladaniu ogrzewania w fundamencie 



> W tym wypadku inwestorom zainteresowanym płytą na XPS, L może wycenić takie rozwiązanie ze zwyżką grubo ponad 8k dla 150m2 płyty - tylko po to aby czynnik ceny był dodatkowym wsparciem dla stosowanego przez L standardu na EPS100.


A w tym wypadku to chyba masz proste narzedzie do negocjacji ceny - kalkulator.
W obu przypadkach mozesz zalozyc, ze styropianu jest tyle samo. Ile to juz musisz sobie sam wyliczyc z planow domu. U mnie grubosc pod plyta to 20cm scianki boczne to tylko 12cm i wystaja ponad "spod formy" na grubosc plyty, ktora ponownie ma 20cm
Teraz pozostaje Ci tylko policzyc objetosc styropianu i zapytac Twoich lokalnych dostawcow o ceny obu produktow EPS i XPS. Roznica w cenie bedzie tym wskaznikiem o jaki powinien wzrosnac koszt fundamentu i tylko o tyle. Nie sadze, ze Legalett chce jeszcze zarabiac na sprzedawaniu styropianu.

----------


## tomek z SSP

pdurys
z kalkulatorem to jest jasna sprawa.
Apropos wyceny Legalett nie byłbym taki pewien, sprawdzę oczywiście to na własnej skórze i wtedy ostatecznie się wypowiem. Nie mniej jednak gdy zapytałem przy wycenie o różnicę gdy zrezygnuję z wymiennika kominkowego - otrzymałem info, że jest to ca 1,9 k pln+VAT dlatego zapytałem forumowiczów o wyceny z dodatkowymi extrasami typu XPS aby zorientować się czy tak samo atrakcyjne są zwyżki jak zniżki

----------


## pawgar

> Jakimi stycznikami? Termostaty mam bezpośrednio podłączone do agregatów.


Troszkę inaczej wygląda sterowanie niż się spodziewałem.
Nie zrozumiałem nomenklatury.
Myślałem, że termoregulatorem nazwany jest mały mikroskopijny czujnik temperatury .

Dalej myślałem, że w pokojach (w ścianach) są tylko i przewody od tego malutkiego czujnika do JEDNEGO centralnego elektronicznego panelu z wyświetlaczem, który steruje temperaturą w każdym pokoju, następnie od tego wyświetlacza idzie przewodem (małym prądem sterującym) sygnał sterujący do stycznika w tablicy rozdzielczej z bezpiecznikami i i od tej tablicy idzie dużym prądem zasilanie do agregatów.

Jak rozumiem jest inaczej, tzn. nie ma oddzielnych czujników tylko jest elektroniczny panel z wyświetlaczem z umieszczonym w każdym pokoju (u mnie 4 szt.), i od tego pokoju idzie sygnał sterujący (mały prąd przewodem 3x1,5) bezpośrednio do tablicy. W niej jest jedynie połączony z przewodem biegnącym dalej do agregatów (po 2 do każdego agregatu). I tam w tym agregacie są styczniki.

Zmylił mnie opis że, przewody 3x1,5 powinny iść do tablicy rozdzielczej. I nie doszukałem się sposobu dostarczania zasilania tych termoregulatorów w pokojach. 
Czemu tylko sterujący przewód 3x1,5?

Doczytałem, że sprawa jest banalna, tzn. w każdym termoregulatorze są po prostu baterie (choć przyznam, że wolał bym transformator) bo baterie jak baterie wysiadają, kiedy tego nie oczekujemy  :smile:  

Tak więc w tablicy elektryk, ma połączyć przewody sterujące biegnące od tych ustrojstw elektronicznych z wyświetlaczem z przewodami biegnącymi do agregatów. Koniec.
A zasilanie agregatów ma być za bezpiecznikami.

Czy tak? Dobrze rozumiem. 

Nie zaglądałem do rurek biegnących do agregatu od tablicy i nie zauważyłem, że tam jest kilka przewodów w tym jeden przewód sterujący.

Inna sprawa to niepokoi mnie fakt zostawienia termoregulatora bez kontroli samopas w pokoju dzieci  :smile: 

Wolałbym jednak czujki temperatury w pokojach i centralne sterowanie umieszczone ... po za zasięgiem małych sprytnych wszędobylskich łapek  :smile:

----------


## pdurys

> Inna sprawa to niepokoi mnie fakt zostawienia termoregulatora bez kontroli samopas w pokoju dzieci 
> Wolałbym jednak czujki temperatury w pokojach i centralne sterowanie umieszczone ... po za zasięgiem małych sprytnych wszędobylskich łapek


Dlatego ja zdecydowalem sie na osobne regulatory temperatury. W pokojach bede mial tylko czujniki temperatury, biegnace do jednostki centralnej pokazujacej i pozwalajacej na regulacje temperatury w calym domu.

----------


## avatar25

> Jak rozumiem jest inaczej, tzn. nie ma oddzielnych czujników tylko jest elektroniczny panel z wyświetlaczem z umieszczonym w każdym pokoju (u mnie 4 szt.), i od tego pokoju idzie sygnał sterujący (mały prąd przewodem 3x1,5) bezpośrednio do tablicy. W niej jest jedynie połączony z przewodem biegnącym dalej do agregatów (po 2 do każdego agregatu). I tam w tym agregacie są styczniki.


W tych termostatach jest oczywiście czujnik temperatury i u mnie działa tak, że stycznik jest wewnątrz tych termostatów na ścianach. Styczniki zwierają przewód przy ustawionej temperaturze, który zamyka obwód grzałki (sterowania) w agregacie i to wszystko. U mnie te przewody idą bezpośrednio do agregatów, ponieważ tak sobie je położyłem, może lepszym rozwiązaniem było podłączenie ich do rozdzielni a potem do nich termostatów, ale teraz za późno.




> Doczytałem, że sprawa jest banalna, tzn. w każdym termoregulatorze są po prostu baterie (choć przyznam, że wolał bym transformator) bo baterie jak baterie wysiadają, kiedy tego nie oczekujemy


Tak dokładnie. U mnie z reguły się rozładowują jak zaczyna się sezon :smile: 
Problem polega na tym, że te termostaty po rozładowaniu baterii zapominają ustawienia, chyba, że ma Pan już jakieś nowocześniejsze.




> Tak więc w tablicy elektryk, ma połączyć przewody sterujące biegnące od tych ustrojstw elektronicznych z wyświetlaczem z przewodami biegnącymi do agregatów. Koniec.
> A zasilanie agregatów ma być za bezpiecznikami.


Tak dokładnie. Oczywiście musi podłączyć termostat  z odpowiedniego pokoju z odpowiednią grzałką  :smile: 




> Inna sprawa to niepokoi mnie fakt zostawienia termoregulatora bez kontroli samopas w pokoju dzieci 
> Wolałbym jednak czujki temperatury w pokojach i centralne sterowanie umieszczone ... po za zasięgiem małych sprytnych wszędobylskich łapek


To może być problem. Myślę jednak, że dzieciom można wytłumaczyć żeby nie tykały. Tam są tylko dostępne przyciski zmiany na dzień, noc, przynajmniej u mnie a do konfiguracji trudno się dobrać dziecku. 
Ostatecznie możesz pogadać z elektrykiem i podłączyć tak żeby jeden główny termostat zwierał wszystkie grzałki, albo w pokoju dzieci nie dawać termostatu i z sąsiedniego pokoju, gdzie nie ma dzieci sterować termostatem dwoma pokojami. Bezwładność jest i tak duża, więc gdybym miał wybór to dałbym może dwa-cztery termostaty zamiast jednego w każdym pokoju.

----------


## pawgar

> Myślę jednak, że dzieciom można wytłumaczyć żeby nie tykały.


W przypadku moich dzieci to może być problem  :big grin: .
Duuuży problem  :smile:

----------


## el_hogar

> Troszkę inaczej wygląda sterowanie niż się spodziewałem. (..)
> Doczytałem, że sprawa jest banalna, tzn. w każdym termoregulatorze są po prostu baterie (choć przyznam, że wolał bym transformator) bo baterie jak baterie wysiadają, kiedy tego nie oczekujemy


Witam. Mam zamontowane agregaty elektryczne i grzeję od 2 tygodni.
Co do termostatów to miałem do wyboru w tej samej cenie 2 wersje:
- szwedzkie , podtynkowe bez baterii. Zasilane "trzecim przewodem" dochodzącym do miejsca montażu regulatora
- polskie "Auraton 2005" zasilane bateriami 2xAAA. 

Wybrałem jednak właśnie te z bateriami, gdyż w przypadku przerwy w zasilaniu w sezonie grzewczym regulator wyresetuje się i nie wiadomo na jakie parametry wejdzie. Mnie często nie ma w domu i nie chciałbym aby agregaty utrzymywały w tym czasie temperaturę max. czyli 30 st C ...

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## tomek131

pawgar u mnie wszystko zgodnie z planem.Nie buduję w tej chwili bo nie taki był plan.I póki co idzie wszystko zgodnie z planem.Ty natomiast spośród całej gamy wymienionych przez Ciebie elementów składających się na budowę domu (a przecież wymieniłeś tylko część tych elementów)i z tych które lubisz i z tych których nie lubisz wybrałeś (podobnie jak kilku innych na tym wątku)właśnie Legalett.I tak biegacie po tym i innych forach non profit od rana i każdemu to ma choć cień wątpliwości pokazujecie ,że Legalett jest super.A jaka ładna produkcja postów,jaka wymiana doświadczeń ten kablekek tu tamten gdzie indziej,termostacik tu taki tam inny.
Przy okazji zgodnie z moją sugestią zaczynają się pojawiać na innych wątkach koledzy

----------


## avatar25

brak słów

----------


## tomek131

No, i to już od dawna

----------


## chrio

Witam  Brak odpowiedzi - termin założenia agrergatów
                                            - gdzie wyjście z budynku kanalizacji 
                                            - wejście rury wodnej do budynku

Jak dostanę odpowiedz dam znać . Kierownik budowy d..a.  Czytam co piszecie ale niewiele pojmuję. Co mam pilnować jak każdy wciska swój kit. Ja tylko mogę się z tym zgodzić, bo swojego zdania nie mam ze względu na brak wiedzy w tym temacie. Np. sufit podwieszany na całości - jest inaczej wykonany jak  przeczytałam w internecie . Nie są zachowane odległości np. co 40 cm a mam co 60 cm , śruby powinny być nie zadziej jak co 17 cm a mam co 25 cm. i tak dalej. Pan który robi mi gładzie stwierdził ze sufit jest nieprawidłowo wykonany to został ich wrogiem. Mają poprawić bo się lekko ugina, bo coś tam popuściło . Stwierdzili że ten Pan zrobił to celowo . Bzdura jakaś . Co dalej zobaczę i opiszę bo tylko to mi pozostało. Mam zdjęcia , wyślę w przyszłym tygodniu bo wkleić nie potrafię i poszukam kogoś kto za mnie to zrobi. 
pozdrawiam wszystkich co wiedzą co robią.
bo ja nie wiem co robię i co z tego wyniknie, dom czy kurnik

----------


## pawgar

Zmieniłem sobie avatara, do tej pory mój dom był tylko kreskami na papierze. Teraz to są już ściany, drzwi i okna  :smile:  Zmiana więc była konieczna  :smile: 

Co do kolegi Tomka



> Przy okazji zgodnie z moją sugestią zaczynają się pojawiać na innych wątkach koledzy


Chyba nie zrozumiałem o co chodzi.




> biegacie po tym i innych forach non profit od rana i każdemu to ma choć cień wątpliwości pokazujecie ,że Legalett jest super.A jaka ładna produkcja postów,jaka wymiana doświadczeń ten kablekek tu tamten gdzie indziej,termostacik tu taki tam inny.


Chyba znowu nie zrozumiałem o co chodzi. 

Dla twojej informacji moja tablica obecnie wygląda tak jak na zdjęciu poniżej i naprawdę zastanawiam się jak to zmyślnie te kabelki rozplanować  :smile: 



Dla polepszenia czytelności zdjęcia  :wink:  strzałką zaznaczyłem białe peszle z doprowadzeniami od central grzewczych. 


Co do Tomeczka
Tomku myślę, że masz problem. Zastanawiam się jaki masz sposób postrzegania świata i dlaczego właśnie w tak agresywny sposób się wypowiadasz.

Myślę, że chcąc budować dom zacząłeś zastanawiać się nad wyborem odpowiedniej technologii ale temat jest zbyt obszerny i to cię przerasta. Z tego co wnioskuję, na podstawie tego co piszesz, zawsze gdy znajdziesz jakieś rozwiązanie na pierwszy rzut oka wydający się idealne, okazuje się, że wdepnąłeś w bagno i kolejny mit ideału odchodzi gdzieś w dal wraz z kolejnymi niedoskonałościami kolejnego produktu. Z tego co piszesz tak było z fundamentem, tak było ze ścianami, może i z PC. Dodatkowo uważasz, że to wszystkie te technologie są za za drogie w porównaniu do ich rzeczywistej ceny jakie powinny kosztować. Dodatkowo nie jesteś budowlańcem i nie możesz sam wszystkiego "tymi rencami" zrobić więc czujesz się sponiewierany, rozszarpany i na wszstkie strony czujesz oddech marketingówców chcących ci sprzedać bubla. Wiedząć, że z jednej strony budując wszytko sam miałbyś dom o połowę albo i więcej tańszy, niż oferują to te wszystkie dziwne firmy, a nie umiejąc tego zrobić narasta w tobie frustracja, którą wyładowujesz na różnych wątkach i osobach.
Może przypomnisz nam z jakiego wątku cię wyprosili (i nie chodzi tutaj o L.).

Myślę, że to co ci brakuje to umiejętność rozmowy, dialogu i wymiany zdań, nawet jeżeli twoje myśli są trafne i powinny dać innym do myślenia NIE POTRAFISZ ICH PRZEKAZAĆ a przez papkę którą siejesz, przepraszam ale postrzegany jesteś jako osobę ograniczoną psychiczne. 
Przemyśl to może co napisałem. Dodam że jest to moja prywatna osobista opinia, którą w pełni podzielam ale z którą oczywiście nie musisz się zgodzić.

Co do tego co napisałem, cen domu technologii i marketingu to każdego budującego kogo spotkasz myślę, że ma podobne odczucia. Tak samo miałem i ja.
Zaczynajac budowę, stwierdziłem, że będę mądrzejszy niż ci wszyscy ludzie na około i wybuduję dom taniej ni lepiej niż inni.
Dostałem kosztorys (bardzo optymistyczny kosztorys budowy domu) i co? I okazało się to mrzonką. Wszędzie diabeł tkwi w szczegółach i jak drążyłem te szczegóły, to okazało się, że ten mój idealny dom opisany w moim idealnym kosztorysie wcale nie jest taki idealny a wybór użytych materiałów jest co najmniej wątpliwy.
Na początku szukałem najtańszych materiałów, po co przepłacać. W miarę zbierania opinii i ofert od oferentów, koszt mojego domu rósł i rósł. W pewnym momencie zdałem sobie sprawę, że rozglądam się za ceną domu zgoła inną niż dostałem pierwszy kosztorys. I tu zaczęła się sztuka szukania, wybierania i kombinowania.
Co ciekawe w tych poszukiwaniach zdałem sobie sprawę, że nie ma idealnego i uniwersalnego rozwiązania dla wszystkich. To co dla jednych jest wadą dla innych może być zaletą. Nie ma sensu przekonywać innych, że jedno rozwiązanie jest lepsze od innego. 
Ja np: wybrałem kanadyjczyka. Po wieloletnim szukaniu doszedłem do wniosku, że dla mojej rodziny jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie. 
Podkreślam dla mnie i dla mojej rodziny. Dla innych to może być technologia zupełne nieakceptowalna.
To samo tyczy się legaletu, ścian prefa, pompy ciepła, reku, GWC, solarów.
Nie chodzi o to żeby przekonać innych czy to jest dobre czy to jest złe ale abyś to TY SAM ZNALAZŁ dla siebie optymalne rozwiązanie.
Znając zarówno wady jak i zalety produktu.
I ten watek właśnie po to jest aby poznać cechy tego fundamentu 
Masz cechy. Siadasz, myślisz kalkulujesz. Zastanawiasz się czy jest to dla ciebie dobre czy nie.
Ty na siłe próbujesz zbawić świat i pszesz, że L jest zły, prefa jest zła. 
Napisz mi w takim razie nie znając mnie moich potrzeb, wymagań, predyspozycji, skłonności czy kanadyjczyk jest dla mnie dobrym rozwiązaniem?
Nie da się! Nie można. Bo każdy ma inne oczekiwania i priorytety. 

Cena jakość, komfort, bezpieczeństwo jakość i setki innych. Każdy ma swoją mapę i gradację wymagań i oczekiwań. 
Nie zbawiaj świata. Proszę.

----------


## perm

> ... 
> Myślę, że to co ci brakuje to umiejętność rozmowy, dialogu i wymiany zdań, nawet jeżeli twoje myśli są trafne i powinny dać innym do myślenia NIE POTRAFISZ ICH PRZEKAZAĆ a przez papkę którą siejesz, przepraszam ale *postrzegany jesteś jako osobę ograniczoną psychiczne.* 
> Przemyśl to może co napisałem. Dodam że jest to moja prywatna osobista opinia, którą w pełni podzielam ale z którą oczywiście nie musisz się zgodzić.
> ...


Szczyt beszczelności! marketingowiec z firmy Legalett obraża forumowicza. Zgłosiłem sprawę administracji. Tak nie może być. To że ktoś krytykuje ten kosmicznie i nieuzasadnienie drogi system nie może być podstawą do takich stwierdzeń.

----------


## MCB

Ja nie postrzegam Tomka jako osoby ograniczonej psychicznie, chociaż to pojęcie obszerne i wcale nie musi obrażać. Natomiast odnoszę wrażenie, że jest to (bez obrazy) małolat, który robi sobie "jaja" na forum. Czy ktoś z was spotkał się z nim osobiście? Nie mam zamiaru tutaj Tomka obrażać. Niektóre z jego postów są wartościowe. Natomiast niektóre w stylu postów "Dlaczego flaga Polski jest do góry nogami" (fani F1 wiedzą o co chodzi). 
Tomku - jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany to zapraszam do siebie. Możesz przyjechać i zobaczyć moją budowę. Na wszelkie pytania odpowiem.
Pozdrawiam.
MCB

----------


## pawgar

> Niektóre z jego postów są wartościowe.


Właśnie o to mi chodziło pisząc:



> brakuje ci umiejętność rozmowy, dialogu i wymiany zdań, *nawet jeżeli  twoje myśli są trafne i powinny dać innym do myślenia* NIE POTRAFISZ ICH  PRZEKAZAĆ


Tomek myśli, że tylko on ma wątpliwości? Nigdy nie miałem kanadyjczyka, legaletu czy pompy ciepła. Teraz mam ale czas zweryfikuje czy dokonałem trafnych wyborów.

Ja też się zastanawiam jak ktoś pisze, GWC się nie zwróci, reku musisz wymieniać co 5-10 lat a pionowe dolne źródło w PC może zamarznąć w kolejnym roku zmniejszając drastycznie COP takiej pompy, solary zwracają się dopiero po 15 latach itd.
Niemniej czytając takie uwagi jeżdżę po ludziach pytam, szukam zmieniam koncepcje i znajduję własną drogę. 

Mój poprzedni post jest prowokacyjny ale pisząc go chciałem napisać jak jest postrzegany. Może sobie z tego nie zdaje sprawy. 

Myślę, że ma jakiś swój nierelany budżet, kosztorys  czy plan, który  chce zrealizować i doszedł do wniosku, że się nie da bo wszyscy źli  budowlańcy maja marżę kilkaset procent i zdzierają z takich biednych  tomków.

Ale różnię się tym od Tomka, że ja szukam rozwiązań. Nie był gościnnie na żadnej budowie, nie chce rozmawiać z wykonawcami o swoich wątpliwościach. O czym wiec rozmawiamy? 

Tomek i Perm napisali kiedyś, że taniej wyjdzie monolityczna płyta fundamnetowa z wodną podłogówką. No więc dobrze, to jest ich opinia ich wybór, o co chodzi?
Róbcie, zachęcam. 

Nie rozumiem po co te ciągłe najeżdżania i podjazdy?
Legalett nie musi się podobać, tak jak mój kanadyjczyk nie musi się podobać. Mnie się nie podobają domy z Ytonga- co z tego? 

Tomku, Perm ja też  zapraszam do siebie.
Można przyjechać dotknąć, pomacać, zobaczyć. 




> Szczyt beszczelności! marketingowiec z firmy  Legalett obraża forumowicza. Zgłosiłem sprawę administracji. Tak nie  może być.


Buduję sobie domek studia Z 500 Z8 A40  http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z8,projek...uspadowym.html, Wszędzie pieję jaki on jest fajny przyjemny, jaki ma ciekawy rozkład, nachwalić go sobie nie mogę. Chodzę też po forach i tak samo pieję hymny pochwalne na jego temat. Czy to znaczy że jestem marketingowcem studia Z500? Nie jestem, tak samo jak nie jestem marketingowcem Legaletu. Czy tak jak już pisali inni "mam udawadniać, że nie jestem wielbłądem"? 
Zachęcam innych do oglądania mojego domu. Uważam, że jest to bardzo ciekawy projekt. Przyjeżdżają, oglądają, pytają. Czy to też jest marketing.
Nie chciał byś przyjechać i obejrzeć gotowego domu zanim go wybudujesz. Pomyśl jaka to fantastyczna sprawa. Dzięki takim kontaktom, uwagom, opiniom i podglądaniu innych budów. Mam powiększony przedpokój, wydzieloną garderobę, przesunięte okno balkonowe i parę innych ciekawych rozwiązań ...
Czy to jest też marketing, że zapraszam innych do oglądania mojego projektu?
Coś podejrzą, coś zmienią, nad czymś się zastanowią.

----------


## pdurys

> Napisał pawgar
> 
> 
> Myślę, że to co ci brakuje to umiejętność rozmowy, dialogu i wymiany zdań, nawet jeżeli twoje myśli są trafne i powinny dać innym do myślenia NIE POTRAFISZ ICH PRZEKAZAĆ a przez papkę którą siejesz, przepraszam ale postrzegany jesteś jako osobę ograniczoną psychiczne.
> 
> 
> Szczyt beszczelności! marketingowiec z firmy Legalett obraża forumowicza. Zgłosiłem sprawę administracji. Tak nie może być. To że ktoś krytykuje ten kosmicznie i nieuzasadnienie drogi system nie może być podstawą do takich stwierdzeń.


pawgar, nie wedzialem, ze ty tez stoisz po ich stronie. Chyba sie na Ciebie pogniewam, ze mi takiej fuchy tez nie zalatwiles.

perm, rozumiem Twoje emocjonalne zaangazowanie w krytyke "tego kosmicznie i nieuzasadnie drogiego systemu" ale jakie masz podstawy do swoich stwierdzen? Czy tobie tez, ktos "placi" za reprezentacje ich interesow?
A swoja droga, to Twoja wypowiedz po raz kolejny mi uswiadomila, ze wybralem kosmiczny system. To ze jest nieuzasadnienie drogi, to juz moj problem. Moje pieniadze - moj wybor.

----------


## pawgar

> pawgar, nie wedzialem, ze ty tez stoisz po ich stronie. Chyba sie na Ciebie pogniewam, ze mi takiej fuchy tez nie zalatwiles.


Pawełku, no coś ty takie pieniądze bym dał za zwykłą płytę  z rurkami  :wink: 
To nie wiedziałeś, że Legalet pod Łodzią na mojej wsi z dojazdem bez asfaltu swoją filię zakłada. :wink:

----------


## MCB

Jak do tej pory to nie przedstawiono tu jeszcze porównania kosztów wykonania systemu L. z odpowiednikiem w innej technologii.
Pisząc odpowiednikiem mam na myśli fundament i dowolny system grzania.
Bazując na swoich doświadczeniach z budowy wiem, że ceny systemu "na gotowo" wydają się zawyżone. 
"Składak" jest tańszy. Niestety w trakcie prac wychodzą wszystkie nie uwzględnione koszty i różnica na korzyść się zmniejsza.
Tak więc najlepiej jest porównać oferty kompleksowe firm zewnętrznych. Mają doświadczenie i ich wyliczenia są znacznie dokładniejsze.
Biorąc pod uwagę powyższe nie staram się przekonywać, że to z założenia system tańszy od innych. Nie mam odpowiednich danych.
U siebie przeprowadziłem zgrubną kalkulację i wyszło, że będzie taniej na płycie. 
Natomiast jeżeli już ktoś się decyduje wytykać "kosmiczność" cen to powinien swoje wywody podeprzeć odpowiedniej jakości dowodami.

----------


## perm

> pawgar, nie wedzialem, ze ty tez stoisz po ich stronie. Chyba sie na Ciebie pogniewam, ze mi takiej fuchy tez nie zalatwiles.
> 
> perm, rozumiem Twoje emocjonalne zaangazowanie w krytyke "tego kosmicznie i nieuzasadnie drogiego systemu" ale jakie masz podstawy do swoich stwierdzen? Czy tobie tez, ktos "placi" za reprezentacje ich interesow?
> A swoja droga, to Twoja wypowiedz po raz kolejny mi uswiadomila, ze wybralem kosmiczny system. To ze jest nieuzasadnienie drogi, to juz moj problem. Moje pieniadze - moj wybor.


Nie dziw się. Ja dostałem bana za stwierdzenie że pawgar dwa do dwóch nie potrafi chyba dodać. To wystarczyło. Nie godzę się na to by kogoś ten człowiek obrażał tylko dlatego że zadaje pytania na ktore Legalett nie potrafi odpowiedzieć.. 
Co do Legalett to juz to kiedyś napisałem szukałem w tym wątku informacji na temat styropianu pod płytą. Znalazłem min informację że się pod płytami Legalett zgniata i prasuje. Za to że to napisałem byłem tu odsądzany od czci i wiary. Płytę fundamentową z ogrzewaniem i inną firmą mozna miec o 1/3 taniej niż oferuje Legalett. Bez tego taniego styropianu pod spodem. Gdzie jest nieprawda w tym co napisałem? 
Taki jesteś zadowolony z wyboru? A czemu przez ponad dwa miesiące firma Legalett nie dała ci odpowiedzi dotyczącej styro pod domem? Dwa miesiące! Żenada!!! Przecież to tylko pytanie dotyczące materiału przez nich powszechnie używanego. Nie mają atestów? Nie mają badań? Uważasz że wszystko tu jest w porządku?

----------


## pdurys

> Natomiast jeżeli już ktoś się decyduje wytykać "kosmiczność" cen to powinien swoje wywody podeprzeć odpowiedniej jakości dowodami.


MCB, perm nie podwaza kosmicznosci plyty - czyli jak rozumiem, jej roznorakich zalet, tylko nieuzasadnienie duza cene.
Ja mialem taki same obiekcje jak ty co do ceny. Innym problemem jest, to ze trzeba duza kwote zaplacic prawie od reki, natychmiast zanim sie budowa na dobrze nie rozkreci.
Ale za to, pewnie tak jak ty, pawgar i inni, otrzymalem produkt, ktory mialem otrzymac i to wykonany na czas, czysto, dokladnie itd.
Co sie tyczy tego styropianu to kolejna sprawa, o ktorej moim zdaniem nie warto rozmawiac.
Jestem teraz na etapie ocieplania scian i dachu.
Co z tego, ze mam produkty z tzw. gornej polki, skoro to i tak od dokladnosci wykonawcy bedzie zalezalo, czy bede mial mostki termiczne czy tez nie. Widze wlasnymi oczami, ze material to jedno ale pozniejsze jego "wybudowanie" to drugie.

----------


## pdurys

> Nie dziw się. Ja dostałem bana za stwierdzenie że pawgar dwa do dwóch nie potrafi chyba dodać. To wystarczyło. Nie godzę się na to by kogoś ten człowiek obrażał tylko dlatego że zadaje pytania na ktore Legalett nie potrafi odpowiedzieć.


perm, uwierz nam prosze, bo prosimy Cie nie po raz pierwszy, ze  nie mamy nic wspolnego z Legalettem poza tym, ze jestesmy ich klientami.



> Co do Legalett to juz to kiedyś napisałem szukałem w tym wątku informacji na temat styropianu pod płytą. Znalazłem min informację że się pod płytami Legalett zgniata i prasuje.
> Taki jesteś zadowolony z wyboru? A czemu przez ponad dwa miesiące firma Legalett nie dała ci odpowiedzi dotyczącej styro pod domem? Dwa miesiące! Żenada!!! Przecież to tylko pytanie dotyczące materiału przez nich powszechnie używanego. Nie mają atestów? Nie mają badań? Uważasz że wszystko tu jest w porządku?


Na razie jestem zadowolony. Podziele sie swoja opinia po tym jak uruchomie system.
Odnosnie styropianu, to masz racje. Powinienem otzymac odpowiedz. Jakakolwiek odpowiedz.
Dla mnie, to ze mam w projekcie napisane, aby uzyc tego wlasnie styropianu a nie innego jest wystarczajacym argumentem aby byc zadowolonym.
Tak jak napisalem kawalek wyzej. Co z tego, ze zaplacisz za XPS skoro twoj wykonawca moze to i tak spieprzyc.

Mam przyklad z minionego tygodnia.
Usilowalem przekonac wykonawce ocieplenia aby na listwy wokol okien wzial Styrodur zamiast EPS.
Przynisl mi dwie probki i pokazal, jakie sa problemy z poprawnym zamocowaniem XPS. EPS kleil sie jak rzep psiego ogona. Klej z  "gladkiej" powierzchnii XPS splywal caly czas. Pewnikiem trzeba stosowac jakis specjalny klej, ale na tym etapie to mi nie jest potrzebne.
Dlatego przed decyzja czy isc w strone XPS pod plyta czy pozostac przy EPS ale moze  bardziej wytrzymalym na sciskanie, radzilbym aby Twoj wykonawca pochwalil Ci sie ile razy wczesniej wobil takie rzeczy, i jakie ma na to papiery nie mowiac o zadowoleniu klientow.
Kazdy wykonawca zachwala mi czego oni to nie potrafia zrobic.
Rozmawialem z kafelkarzami odnosnie lazienki na poddaszu.
Jak im powiedzialem, ze akurat je ocieplam, to zaraz od nich uslyszlem, ze to tez moga zrobic, i zrobia to oczywiscie dobrze a na dodatek tak jako powinno byc dla nich najlepiej - czytaj nie bede dwa razy placil za np polozenie GK.
Tylko tak sie zastanawiam - dlaczego tych dwoch Panow nie zbudowalo mi calego domu skoro potrafia?

----------


## MCB

> Co z tego, ze mam produkty z tzw. gornej polki, skoro to i tak od dokladnosci wykonawcy bedzie zalezalo, czy bede mial mostki termiczne czy tez nie. Widze wlasnymi oczami, ze material to jedno ale pozniejsze jego "wybudowanie" to drugie.


Racja. Aż się boję zamówić zdjęcia w podczerwieni.

----------


## pawgar

> Ja dostałem bana za stwierdzenie że pawgar dwa do dwóch nie potrafi chyba dodać.


Perm dostałeś bana za zarzucanie wątku dużą ilością zarzutów, dodajmy niesprawdzonych zarzutów, które nie zweryfikowałeś i nie chciałeś zweryfikować. Czyli o zaśmiecanie wątku. Tylko o to chodziło. Dyskutować trzeba ale tez i trzeba szukać rozwiązań. 




> Płytę fundamentową z ogrzewaniem i inną firmą mozna miec o 1/3 taniej niż oferuje Legalett


Ok. Kolejny raz wałkujemy to samo. Trudno, chętnie dowiem się w końcu jakiś konkretów.
Kiedyś było, że można płytę postawić o połowę taniej, teraz już, że tylko o 1/3. To i tak postęp.

Perm, jak mniemam masz wycenę w L. Proszę zamieść ją tutaj wraz z ceną, opisz też zakres prac (to będzie najbardziej obiektywne). Następnie zamieść tutaj ofertę płyty fundamentowej z ogrzewaniem innej firmy.
Czekam, żebym wiedział czy po prostu zaśmiecasz wątek sloganami bez pokrycia, czy też faktycznie coś znalazłeś, umiesz podeprzeć się faktami i mozemy w końcu porozmawiać na argumenty.
Proszę tylko o twoją rzetelność. Nie chcę słuchać, że jest gdzieś firma, która może coś zrobić, tylko konkretnie z nazwy podaj firmę, do której będzie można zadzwonić sprawdzić. Jestem otwarty, czekam chętnie zapoznam się z ofertą innych firm budujących płytowe fundamenty akumulacyjne.

----------


## perm

Pisałem już kiedyś że Legalett nie ma żadnej negatywnej opinii od klienta co firmom budującym w Polsce zdarza się niezwykle rzadko. Kupiliście cały system. OK. zaszczędziliście czasu i nerwów, za co zapłaciliście wykonawcy. Ok Kwestia priorytetów. Wasz wybór. Tu się zgadzamy. Nie mogę jednak zaakceptować dwóch rzeczy: Po pierwsze wmawiania potencjalnym klientom że Legalett jest tani, po drugie traktowania osób ktore mają z nim związane wątpliwości jak debili nasłanych przez konkurencję. Ty P.Durys i ty MCB tego nie robicie. Ale PiotrO i Pawgar juz jak najbardziej nie mówiąc o jakimś tam powołanym doraźnie qwerty. MCB cenię za jego wyważoną ocenę i opis tego co ma u siebie. Ciebie Pdurys też za ten styro. i że piszesz o tym uczciwie. Za co mam cenić PiotraO i Pawgara? Za to że moie próby wyjaśnienia jak to ze styropianem jest traktują jako działania konkurencji? Nawet nie próbują merytorycznie odnieść się do tego tylko albo głupek, albo konkurencja. Gdybym tego tematu nie podjął nawet byś pewnie Paweł o tym nie pomyślał. Ilu jeszcze takich jest i będzie którzy dzieki temu zastanowią się co pod płytę dają? To że przez to Legalett zarobi mniej to nie moja wina tylko ich. Niech dają pod płytę izolację która się do tego nadaje albo udowodnią że ta którą stosuja jest własciwa. Jeszcze raz, przeproszę i więcej sie na ten temat nie odezwę. Takie to trudne?

----------


## perm

Co do ciebie Pawgar to nie mam zamiaru z tobą rozmawiać. Pisz sobie co chcesz. Dla mnie jesteś kompletnie niewiarygodny.

----------


## pawgar

> Pisz sobie co chcesz. Dla mnie jesteś kompletnie niewiarygodny.


Perm nie muszę się tobie podobać, tak jak nie muszę być dla ciebie wiarygodny.

Jadę po tobie bo denerwuje mnie taka postawa mimozy.
Niemniej kilkakrotnie pisałem masz pełne prawo mieć obawy i powinieneś dociekać problemów, szukać niedoskonałości i za to zdziwisz się ale cię ... szanuję.

*Postęp tworzą tylko ludzie niezadowoleni* .

Proszę jedynie o merytoryczną dyskusję. Proszę zamieść ofertę tej firmy którą znalazłeś o 1/3 tańszą od L.




> Za to że moie próby wyjaśnienia jak to ze styropianem jest traktują jako  działania konkurencji? Nawet nie próbują merytorycznie odnieść się do  tego tylko albo głupek, albo konkurencja.


Perm rybeńko pomysł o tym, że napisałem o tobie, że jesteś z konkurencji podsunąłeś mi ty sam pisząc o mnie, że jestem z Legaletu. To taka sama niedorzeczność. Ale cieszę się że to zauważyłeś. A wtórym miejscu napisałem, że jesteś głupkiem bo próbujesz dociekać i wyjaśniać.

Przecież to ja cały czas proszę o rozmowę na argumenty. Przecierz to ja zachęcałem Cie abyś wysłał z Tomkiem list do Legaletu?
Chłopie o czym ty piszesz?

----------


## avatar25

> Pisałem już kiedyś że Legalett nie ma żadnej negatywnej opinii od klienta co firmom budującym w Polsce zdarza się niezwykle rzadko.


Po czym Pan wnioskuje, że nie ma negatywnych opinii o produkcie. Może użytkownicy kierowali się bezpośrednio do firmy z takimi opiniami, albo na innych forach się wypowiadali? A może produkt jest dobry na tyle, że nie ma negatywnych opinii. A jak chce Pan usłyszeć negatywną opinię to proszę bardzo - jestem zawiedziony tym jak system ogrzewa mi małą łazienkę na parterze. Podobno tak jest bo za mała powierzchnia łazienki, co mnie wcale nie pociesza.

Przechodząc do meritum jak już pisałem wcześniej o prawdopodobnych przyczynach braku negatywnych opinii. 
Firma się nie reklamuje i skupia się tylko na poleceniach od klientów, tak zwany marketing szeptany, a co za tym idzie raczej poleca się znajomemu system, z którego jest się zadowolonym. Jak ktoś się znajdzie niezadowolony to nie poleca. 
Firma wykonuje też niezbyt dużo projektów rocznie w porównaniu z innymi dużymi firmami, jest kilka małych ekip, które jeżdżą po Polsce. Ekipy są fachowe i bardzo miłe z tego co pamiętam. Nie odstrasza ich zła pogoda itd., w przeciwieństwie do innych ekip.  Mała ilość projektów powoduje też, że nie są robione na odczepnego i dokładnie więc ilość zadowolonych klientów rośnie. 

Zapewniam was, że jak zobaczycie gotową do położenia płytek czy paneli podłogę z podejściami mediów itd., zaledwie po tygodniu od rozpoczęcia budowy, po której będziecie chodzić podlewając wodą i wyobrażając sobie gdzie jaki mebel będzie stał to będziecie zachwyceni, razem z waszymi sąsiadami, którym szczęki poopadają jak szybko i elegancko można budować. 
http://www.domek.grzybowo.org/fundam.../img_1341.html

----------


## pawgar

Drobne wpadki były. Browarowi jedna z rurek się rozłączyła przy zalewaniu płyty i trzeba było kuć w jednym miejscu. Odkrył to w ten sposób, że chciał odkurzaczem wyssać brudy z rurek przed założeniem centrali a tu lipa, nie ciągnie. 

Za dwa tygodnie mają mi centrale montować, dowiem się wtedy co z moimi kanałami.

----------


## paulkate

Idzie zima i lada dzień trzeba będzie „odpalić” Legalett. Z tej okazji przypomniałem sobie o forum, zaglądam, a tu... masakra. Wątek rozrasta się w niesamowitym tempie. Podziwiam tych co to wszystko czytają. Mało konkretów, dużo kłótni. Już rok temu miałem dość śmietnika zrobionego na forum przez trolli. Tymczasem widzę, że trolli przybywa. Nadal także z najwyższą częstotliwością mędzi tomek131, który prawie 2 lata temu informował, że domu na L nie postawi bo to porażka. Skoro nadal tu zagląda to albo to jego praca albo hobby. Po co z nimi dyskutujecie? O wadach, zaletach i poradach niech piszą użytkownicy Legalettu. To miały być „Doświadczenia Mieszkańców”. Problem tylko w tym, że większości rzeczywistych użytkowników L szybko odechciewa się udziału w głupich i powtarzanych dyskusjach.

Ja śledzić forum w takiej formie jak obecnie wygląda także nie mam czasu i ochoty. Ale jeśli ktoś jest poważnie zainteresowany budową L i jest ciekawy jak to się sprawdza w praktyce (ew. chciałby zobaczyć L (z 2006r.) „na żywo” w okolicach Częstochowy) to proszę o kontakt bezpośrednio na priv. Albo próbujcie też pytać na priv innych, którzy budowali na początku tego wątku. Może włączy się do dyskusji jakiś właściciel L z większym stażem.
Pozdrawiam użytkowników L i zainteresowanych. Wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym Roku.

----------


## ohara

> Zamieść też tu na forum projekty przyłączy. Podpowiemy coś wspólnie.


Prosze o komentarze na temat - o czym mam pomyslec podczas planowania fundamentu... Zalaczam rzuty.

----------


## tomek131

Pisałem sto razy,napiszę sto pierwszy i ostatni
NIE MAM nic przeciwko Legalett jako takiemu ani w zasadzie nawet CENIE Legalett jeśli są ludzie GOTOWI TYLE zapłacić.Ich sprawa.
Wukrza mnie tylko ten marketing w tym wątku i robienie tu naiwnych ludzi w bambuko zawiązując kółko wzajemnej adoracji i stosując marketing  rodem z  Amway  do tego infantylny do bólu i głupi.Wciskanie ,że najtaniej ,taniej od każdego innego rozwiązania jest zrobić Legalett. I najtaniej , taniej od węgla będzie nim grzać , nigdy się nie popsuje itp. I ci niby użytkownicy ,którzy każdą wątpliwość ,każde pytanie natychmiast starają się przeinaczyć w zaletę Legalett.Podobnie robią na innych wątkach,są uprzejmi ,można podjechać zobaczyć itp.Wiecie co mi to przypomina?Pewne wyznanie ,które dwa razy w roku puka do moich drzwi.
To mnie wkurza i przeciw temu protestuje.DOCIERA TO DO WAS?Nie przeciw Legalett.Jest jaki jest ma sporo wad i zalet,jak każdy system ,jeśli komuś się podoba ,akceptuje koszty wykonania i eksploatacji niech robi.Ale musi mieć świadmość,że system choć ciekawy posiada wady.Niektóre istotne

----------


## avatar25

I po raz setny Panu napisze, że ja tu nigdzie nie widzę marketingu. To jest forum doświadczeń mieszkańców, a co za tym idzie ludzie ci dzielą się doświadczeniami. A pan zarzuca tym ludziom, którzy nie muszą, ale chcą i wykazują się dobrą wolą, że jakiś marketing uprawiają. Sugeruje Pan, że na innych wątkach nikt nigdy nie pisze pozytywnie o innych rozwiązaniach? Nie chcę mi się wierzyć. 

Ci, którzy wybudowali już wykonali porównanie kosztów, za i przeciw. Po raz kolejny zapytamy czy pan wykonał porównanie kosztów wykonania innego fundamentu i tego? Proszę je przedstawić a nie rzucać puste slogany, że wszyscy inni się mylą, kłamią i uprawiają kłamliwy marketing. Wykonał pan porównanie kosztów ogrzewania innego i  legalett? Po czym pan wnioskuje, że to nie jest taniej, i zarzuca wszystkim, którzy mieszkają i  używają, że kłamią? Tak jak pisałem znajomy zużywa 10 ton węgla na zimę z grzejnikami na ścianach, a ja 2000 PLN, jeśli to jest taniej niż ja wydaje to chyba nie znam się na ekonomii.

----------


## pdurys

Szanowni uczestnicy forum a w szczególności tego wątku.

Założyłem specjanie osobny wątek Legalett-wady-systemu aby tam przenieść informacje krytyczne i polemike co do jakości systemu Legalett.

Prosiłbym o uszanowanie tematu tego wątku, który jednoznacznie ma na celu wymianę doświadczeń a nie marketing, czy też osobiste wycieczki.

Deklaruje, że będę równie żarliwie dyskutował z uczetnikami nowego watku tak długo jak będę się chciał dzielić swoimi opiniami tutaj.
Prosze Was tomek131, perm i inni, o przepisanie Waszych uwag do tego nowego wątku, tak aby Wasze krytyczne opinie byly bardziej widoczne dla potencjanych klientów tego systemu.
Wiele razy deklarowaliście, że nie jesteście przeciwnikami tego systemu, ale mierzi Was nachalny marketing i obłuda innych.
Chciałbym się z Wami umówić, że tutaj będziemy tylko zamieszczać opinie na temat użytkowania systemu, a o wadach będziemy pisać w innym miejscu.

Chyba przyznacie mi racje, ze osobny wątek zatytułowany wprost Legalett-wady-systemu będzie lepiej przekazywał zainteresowanym w co się pakują, niż zmuszać ich do przebrnięcia przez setki postów tutaj.

Liczę na Wasze zrozumienie, i zachęcam do przeniesienia krytyki do nowego watku.

Dziękuję

----------


## avatar25

Pierwszy rachunek w tym sezonie. 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...CLK0-_0F&hl=en
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...uthkey=CI2uv3E

Zużycie prądu:
Dzień - 177kWh
Noc - 1780kWh
Ogrzewanie - 912kWh

Koszt ogrzewania wyszedł 227 PLN.

----------


## elipea27

Witam wszystkich, dzis przebrnelam przez duza czesc forum i pomimo wielu odpowiedzi i informacji ktore dzis zdobylam i dodam, ze na 85% zdecydowalam sie na legalett chcialabym sie dowiedziec jak jest z uzytkowaniem tego systemu na poddaszu w sypialniach, widze ze czesc osob ma tam system, czesc nie.

1. Dlaczego niektorzy rezygnuja z systemuna poddaszu?
2. Jaki jest komfort snu?
3. Czy mozna temperature ustawic na ok 17stopni?

----------


## pdurys

> Prosze o komentarze na temat - o czym mam pomyslec podczas planowania fundamentu... Zalaczam rzuty.


Pierwsza sprawa, czy mozemy przeniesc ta dyskucje do osobnego watku?
Przed chwila napisalem nowy post, w ktorym prosze o uporzadkowanie tego starsznie dlugiego watku, dlatego bede czul sie lepiej, jesli sprawy uwag czy tez sugestii przeniesiemy w inne miejsce.

Z drugiej strony to jest watek o doswiadczeniach uzytkownikow Legalettu, wiec pozwole sobie na klila uwag odnosnie samego systemu.
1. Jesli zmieniasz rozmieszczenie sprzetu w lazience, postaraj sie to zrobic po raz ostatni. Kazda pozniejsza zmiana, moze miec dla Ciebie zgubne skutki. O czyms zapomnisz albo cos wskazesz nie tu gdzie powinno byc i klops.
2. Jesli juz sie zdecydujesz co gdzie ma stac, to sprobuj znalezc dane katalogowe - wymiary i domiary podejsc hydraulicznych / elektrycznych do twoich urzadzen.
Najwazniejsze sa oczywiscie odplywy, bo to bedzie dzialac tylko dzieki grawitacji, czyli musisz dokladnie - z dokladnoscia do centymetrow podac domiar gdzie beda podlaczenia odplywow. Dane te musi podac Ci projektant. Mozesz tez to zrobic samodzielnie, ale wtedy ryzyko bledow jest po Twojej stronie.
3. Rysunek kanalizacji jest wystarczajaco dobry dla Legalettu, wiec nie zapomnij im go przeslac (oczywiscie po naniesieniu zmian)
4. Siec wodociagowa. wedlug rysunku jest umiesczona w podlodze, wiec w przypadku Legalttu w plycie fundamentowej. Wykoanwcy Legaletu, za darmo rozloza Ci rurki wodne i zaleja pozniej betonem, pod warunkiem, ze im te rurki dasz do reki oraz wskazesz dokladne miejsca skad - dokad. Nie widze trzeciej rurki od cyrkulacji - rozumiem, ze to jest swiadomy wybor. Na wszeki wypadek, bo to nie jest wielki koszt dolozylbym trzecia rurke.

Mam jeszcze kilka uwag ale tak jak prosilem, poniewaz nie dotycza Legalettu, to prosze zaloz osobny watek i tam o tym porozmawiamy.
Nie proponuje przejscia na priv, bo moze ktos inny skorzysta z moich uwag do tego przykladowego projektu

----------


## avatar25

> Witam wszystkich, dzis przebrnelam przez duza czesc forum i pomimo wielu odpowiedzi i informacji ktore dzis zdobylam i dodam, ze na 85% zdecydowalam sie na legalett chcialabym sie dowiedziec jak jest z uzytkowaniem tego systemu na poddaszu w sypialniach, widze ze czesc osob ma tam system, czesc nie.
> 
> 1. Dlaczego niektorzy rezygnuja z systemuna poddaszu?
> 2. Jaki jest komfort snu?
> 3. Czy mozna temperature ustawic na ok 17stopni?


1. Powodem jest potrzeba z reguły wykonania cienkiego stropu np. filigran, co wiąże się ze zwiększonymi kosztami. Ja zapłaciłem 6 000 PLN za filigran (takie cienkie płyty) i na to 6 000 PLN beton B30 i do tego Legalett 14 000 PLN. Można oczywiście zrobić szalunek na całej powierzchni i położyć zbrojenie i rurki ogrzewania i zalać z gruchy, będzie dużo taniej.
2. Nie mamy żadnych problemów ze snem. Nie widzę żadnej różnicy w stosunku do tego co miałem w poprzednim miejscu zamieszkania. 
3. Mamy temperaturę około 19-20 na piętrze. Myślę, że nie ma problemy żeby ustawić mniej.

----------


## elipea27

Dzieki, my budujemy w Abakonie, jutro zapytam o to jaki bylby wiekszy koszt przy legalecie na poddaszu

----------


## pdurys

> Witam wszystkich, dzis przebrnelam przez duza czesc forum i pomimo wielu odpowiedzi i informacji ktore dzis zdobylam i dodam, ze na 85% zdecydowalam sie na legalett chcialabym sie dowiedziec jak jest z uzytkowaniem tego systemu na poddaszu w sypialniach, widze ze czesc osob ma tam system, czesc nie.
> 
> 1. Dlaczego niektorzy rezygnuja z systemuna poddaszu?
> 2. Jaki jest komfort snu?
> 3. Czy mozna temperature ustawic na ok 17stopni?


ad.1 - zwykle podnoszony jest argument ekonomiczny, albo niedoskonalosci projektu budowlanego. Chodzi mi o to, ze decyzje o tym czy stosowac Legalett na stropie, trzeba podjac bardzo wczesnie, bo pozniej moze nie byc na niego miejsca w podlodze. Zarowno na same rurki jak i na centrale. Bardzo ladna prezentacje wykonywania ogerzewania na stropie zamiescil 3city www.adamkaczmarczyk.pl/legalett
ad.2 - ja tego jeszcze nie wiem, choc calkiem dobrze sypiam
ad.3 - mozna tylko tak samo jak gdziekolwiek indziej, nie da sie tego zmieniac tak raz, dwa, trzy. To jest system akumulacyjny, czyli jak go nagrzejesz to trzeba czasu aby sie albo rozgrzal albo ostudzil. Dlatego jesli chcesz miec 17 degC to miej tam ale zawsze a nie licz na to, ze w dzien bedziesz miala / mial wiecej niz w nocy. Tak sie w tym systemie raczej nie da.

----------


## pdurys

> Powodem jest potrzeba z reguły wykonania cienkiego stropu np. filigran


Trzeba tez pamietac, ze jesli to bedzie filigran, o np. rozprowadzeniu kanalow wentylacji mechanicznej, czy tez centralnego odkurzacza juz na etapie zalewania stropu. Nie zawsze jest latwo zgrac te wszystkie ekipy albo dopilnowac aby nie podeptali roboty innych.

----------


## avatar25

Dokładnie. O wszystkim trzeba pamiętać. Ja na szczęście odkurzaczem centralnym podchodziłem z parteru i nie musiałem nic robić przy zalewaniu oprócz rurek do wody. A na wentylację mechaniczną już miałem miejsce zostawione podczas wykonywania projektu stropu filigran. 
Też kilka zdjęć zrobiłem z wykonania na stropie. Zapraszam jeśli jeszcze nie widzała Pani.
http://domek.grzybowo.org/strop/index.html

Jak rozumiem Abakon buduje na fundamencie legalett. Jeśli mają w ofercie też strop legalett to chyba mają też wszystko zaplanowane i zaprojektowane.

----------


## pawgar

> Chciałbym się z Wami umówić, że tutaj będziemy tylko zamieszczać opinie na temat użytkowania systemu, a o wadach będziemy pisać w innym miejscu.


A co z porównaniami cenowymi w stosunku do innych systemów.
A co z pytaniami osób planujących budowę takich jak np: ohara.
Uważam, że o tych sprawach można także tu dyskutować, natomiast co do wad to zgadzam się,  że przenosimy się gdzie indziej.

----------


## pdurys

> A co z porównaniami cenowymi w stosunku do innych systemów.
> A co z pytaniami osób planujących budowę takich jak np: ohara.
> Uważam, że o tych sprawach można także tu dyskutować, natomiast co do wad to zgadzam się,  że przenosimy się gdzie indziej.


Koszernie to bedzie jak porownania zamiescimy w jeszcze innym watku, a o budowaniu to jest zupelnie inna kategoria na Forum. Chociaz z drugiej strony, najlepiej jest zamiescic krotki post z odniesieniem do nowego glownego watku.
Jesli ktos szuka inormacji na jakis temat to i tak zwykle korzysta z funkcji Szukaj na Forum podajac slowa kluczowe.

----------


## Piotr O.

Panie i Panowie
Spokojnie - może się okazać, że nowy wątek będzie pusty.  :big grin: 
Jak ktoś będzie chciał znaleźć, to znajdzie ten wątek. Szkoda, że nie można go trochę "podczyścić", by nie było tyle stron czytania.  :Smile: 
Idą chłody. Legalett zaczyna częściej witać się z nami o 13.00 i 22.00.

----------


## perm

> Dokładnie. O wszystkim trzeba pamiętać. Ja na szczęście odkurzaczem centralnym podchodziłem z parteru i nie musiałem nic robić przy zalewaniu oprócz rurek do wody. A na wentylację mechaniczną już miałem miejsce zostawione podczas wykonywania projektu stropu filigran. 
> Też kilka zdjęć zrobiłem z wykonania na stropie. Zapraszam jeśli jeszcze nie widzała Pani.
> http://domek.grzybowo.org/strop/index.html
> 
> Jak rozumiem Abakon buduje na fundamencie legalett. Jeśli mają w ofercie też strop legalett to chyba mają też wszystko zaplanowane i zaprojektowane.


A czy trzeba było te rurki uwzględnić w obliczeniach wytrzymałości stropu?

----------


## MCB

Czy możecie podać dane odnośnie aktualnego sezonu?
Proponuję podawać:

1. Powierzchnia ogrzewana.
2. Okres.
3. Ilość kWh za okres.
4. Czas/czasy załączania w ostatnim/ostatnich dniach.

----------


## avatar25

> A czy trzeba było te rurki uwzględnić w obliczeniach wytrzymałości stropu?


Wątpie. One są plastikowe więc leciutkie. Ja miałem jednak problem, ponieważ agregaty okazało się, że są za grube i przewidziana warstwa betonu ich nie pokryje. Źle miałem wykonane płyty filigranowe z firmy z Torunia. Najlepsze, że tam są dwie różne firmy na tej samej ulicy. (ta na końcu tej ulicy dała ciała)
Musiałem dozbrajać strop żeby wlać więcej betonu, a i tak nie przykryłem agregatów, nadal wystają 2-3 cm nad strop  :sad:

----------


## perm

> Wątpie. One są plastikowe więc leciutkie. Ja miałem jednak problem, ponieważ agregaty okazało się, że są za grube i przewidziana warstwa betonu ich nie pokryje. Źle miałem wykonane płyty filigranowe z firmy z Torunia. Najlepsze, że tam są dwie różne firmy na tej samej ulicy. (ta na końcu tej ulicy dała ciała)
> Musiałem dozbrajać strop żeby wlać więcej betonu, a i tak nie przykryłem agregatów, nadal wystają 2-3 cm nad strop


Tu nie chodzi o ciężar a o przenoszenie obciążeń przez strop w którym miejscami nie ma betonu i to w wielu punktach. Wydaje mi się że z rurkami o takiej średnicy nie ma większego problemu bo w takim stropie warstwa górna pracuje na ściskanie ja jednak chciałbym w stropie filigran zalać kanały od reku i nie wiem czy konstrukcja takiego stropu musi to uwzględniać . No cóż muszę chyba pomęczyć konstruktora.

----------


## pdurys

> Tu nie chodzi o ciężar a o przenoszenie obciążeń przez strop w którym miejscami nie ma betonu i to w wielu punktach. Wydaje mi się że z rurkami o takiej średnicy nie ma większego problemu bo w takim stropie warstwa górna pracuje na ściskanie ja jednak chciałbym w stropie filigran zalać kanały od reku i nie wiem czy konstrukcja takiego stropu musi to uwzględniać . No cóż muszę chyba pomęczyć konstruktora.


Dobrze myslisz. Konstruktor to musi uwzglednic.
Pamietaj tez, ze w stropie mozna zamontowac od razu rurki do przejsc dla kabli elektrycznych oraz ewentulane puszki na gniazda do zasilania urzadzen podwieszonych pod sufitem np. projektor TV.

----------


## avatar25

> Czy możecie podać dane odnośnie aktualnego sezonu?
> Proponuję podawać:
> 
> 1. Powierzchnia ogrzewana.
> 2. Okres.
> 3. Ilość kWh za okres.
> 4. Czas/czasy załączania w ostatnim/ostatnich dniach.


1. 160m2
2. 22.09.2010-22.11.2010 (zaczeliśmy grzać pod koniec października)
3. 912kWh
4. 3 godziny w nocy

MCB a jak u Ciebie?

----------


## avatar25

> Tu nie chodzi o ciężar a o przenoszenie obciążeń przez strop w którym miejscami nie ma betonu i to w wielu punktach. Wydaje mi się że z rurkami o takiej średnicy nie ma większego problemu bo w takim stropie warstwa górna pracuje na ściskanie ja jednak chciałbym w stropie filigran zalać kanały od reku i nie wiem czy konstrukcja takiego stropu musi to uwzględniać . No cóż muszę chyba pomęczyć konstruktora.


No tak racja. O tym zdecydowanie trzeba porozmawiać z projektantem, żeby obliczył dodatkowe zbrojenie.

----------


## MCB

> 1. 160m2
> 2. 22.09.2010-22.11.2010 (zaczeliśmy grzać pod koniec października)
> 3. 912kWh
> 4. 3 godziny w nocy
> 
> MCB a jak u Ciebie?


1. 250-260m2
2. nieregularne ogrzewanie - jeszcze dom nie wykończony
3. bd.
4. 3 godziny w nocy (łączna moc agregatów 15kW) => 45kWh

Dzisiaj spadł pierwszy śnieg. Dzięki temu już widać gdzie ucieka ciepło. Co najmniej 3 miejsca do poprawki.
Wieje też otworem z garażu na kable. Nie mogę zatkać bo elektryk jeszcze pracuje.
Drzwi do garażu nieocieplone i brak progu.

Utrzymuję temperaturę ok. 17-18st..

Jaką masz łączną moc agregatów?

MCB

----------


## avatar25

> Jaką masz łączną moc agregatów?
> MCB


Mam trzy agregaty więc 15kW.

----------


## MCB

Dodałem dziś 1 godzinę grzania 13:00-14:00.

----------


## avatar25

> Dodałem dziś 1 godzinę grzania 13:00-14:00.


 :smile:  ja dodałem wczoraj jedną godzinę 01:00-02:00

----------


## pdurys

Wczoraj po raz pierwszy od czasu montazu w Sierpniu otworzylem pokrywy agregatow.
Kilka niespodzianek:
1. Duzo wilgoci w srodku
2. Az trzy pokrywy, z czego chyba jedna jest tylko zabezpieczeniem dla dwoch pozostalych.
Wynajalem z Legalettu agregat budowlany, do przegonienia powietrza przez system i odebrania ciepla z wymiennika kominkowego.
Mysle, ze za dwa trzy dni temperatura w domu sie wyraznie podniesie.
Mam w fundamencie dwie obudowy ale tylko jeden agregat, wiec bede "wentylowal" system na zmiane jednego dnia jeden obwod drugiego drugi.
Sciany sa juz ocieplone, ale dach jeszcze nie do konca, dlatego duzo ciepla ucieka szparami. Ale i tak jest zdecydowanie cieplej niz na zewnatrz.  
Pawgar, z niecierpliwoscia czekam na relacje z uruchomienia agregatow u Ciebie.

----------


## MCB

U mnie L. był wykonany w maju. Zadaszenie dopiero w grudniu. W styczniu otworzyłem klapy. Jeden agregat był suchy, w drugim trochę wody, w trzecim pełno wody.
Klapy musiałem rozmrażać. Wodę wybrałem. Odkurzaczem przedmuchałem rury i peszle. Agregat budowlany zamówiłem dopiero po kilku miesiącach.
Woda w rurach pochodzi z wylewania płyty i stropu i opadów jeśli nie zabezpieczymy dobrze skrzynek. Skrzynki są ocynkowane, ale wodę najlepiej wybrać jak najszybciej i wysuszyć instalację.
U mnie były chyba tylko dwie klapy i wzmocnienie skrzynek - usuwane przed montażem agregatu.

----------


## pdurys

Aaa, wzmocnienie w formie dwoch polaczonych nitem skrzyzowanych ksztaltownikow. Wystarczylo rozwiercic ten nit i praktycznie samo bez wysilku wyszlo.
Nie susze ani nie przedmuchuje kanalow - chce to zostawic samemu agregatowi budowlanemu do zrobienia.

----------


## Browar

> Aaa, wzmocnienie w formie dwoch polaczonych nitem skrzyzowanych ksztaltownikow. Wystarczylo rozwiercic ten nit i praktycznie samo bez wysilku wyszlo.
> Nie susze ani nie przedmuchuje kanalow - chce to zostawic samemu agregatowi budowlanemu do zrobienia.


Ja bym CI radził najpierw "przedmuchać te rury np odkurzaczem... Może się okazaćże masz tam sporo wody i jak uruchomisz agregat to ta woda z rur go poprostu zaleje i będzie problem bo on nie jest wodoszczelny. U mnie w rurach było tyle wody że z jednej skrzynki wyniosłem po przedmuchaniu pełne wiaderko a z drugiej to nawet było ich kilka.

Browar

----------


## pdurys

> Ja bym CI radził najpierw "przedmuchać te rury np odkurzaczem... Może się okazać że masz tam sporo wody i jak uruchomisz agregat to ta woda z rur go poprostu zaleje i będzie problem bo on nie jest wodoszczelny.


Dziekuje za rade. W tej pierwszej skrzynce nie ma zbyt duzo wody, tylko kondensat. Poczekam jak samo odparuje za pomoca agregatu budowlanego. Pan Wojtek z Legalettu odpisal mi, ze agregat powinine wytrzymac takie skropliny. Zreszta na wentylatorze jest napisane, ze jest odporny na wilgoc. Nie pamietam czy jest jakies IP, ale o wilgoci jest napisane wprost.
Wentylator jest Made in Germany wiec chyba nie sciemniaja.
Jutro zobacze jaka jest sytuacja w drugiej skrzynce.

----------


## MCB

Z tego co pamiętam Pan z L. najpierw przedmuchał odkurzaczem i wybrał wodę ze skrzynek. 
Temperatura powietrza w obiegu nie jest duża i przy sporej ilości wody to tak szybko nie odparuje.
Odkurzaczem też sprawdzał drożność obwodów.
Acha, agregat budowlany działa chyba tylko na 2 obwody jednocześnie. Trzeba go obrócić o 90st. aby ogrzać pozostałe.

----------


## pdurys

> Z tego co pamiętam Pan z L. najpierw przedmuchał odkurzaczem i wybrał wodę ze skrzynek. 
> Temperatura powietrza w obiegu nie jest duża i przy sporej ilości wody to tak szybko nie odparuje.
> Odkurzaczem też sprawdzał drożność obwodów.
> Acha, agregat budowlany działa chyba tylko na 2 obwody jednocześnie. Trzeba go obrócić o 90st. aby ogrzać pozostałe.


OK, sprawdze zatem rano jaka jest sytuacja na froncie wilgoci.
Agregat budowlany, jak otrzymalem dziala na wszystkie czetery strony jednoczesnie. Trzeba go jednak "przykryc" skrzynka, ktora spowoduje, ze powietrze nie bedzie wyrzucane na zewnatrz ale zawracane do ukladu.
Ja zrobilem taka z kilku desek i plyt OSB. Dziala fajnie i jak na razie rozprowadza cieplo z kominka na polowe fundamentu. Poniewaz caly fundament jest teraz chlodny, to nie czuc zbyt duzo ciepla, ale mysle, ze za pare dni to juz bedzie w domu calkiem, calkiem. Teraz jest okolo +10 degC w srodku przy -2 degC na zewnatrz. Na poddaszu jest troche chlodniej bo nie ma jeszcze ocieplenia dachu i nie ma tez rozprowadzonego Legalettu

----------


## perm

Myślę że wiem skąd wziął sie ten zgnieciony styropian pod płytami Legalett opisywany przez PiotraO.
Cytat ze strony Legalett Polska:
"...Obliczenia wykonywane przy pomocy *programu komputerowego Robot Millenium firmy RoboBAT*, bazującego na Metodzie Elementów Skończonych (MES)..."
Otóż ten program nie daje mozliwości analizy deformacji podłoża. Zakłada się jakąś jego nośność i to wszystko. Ta wartość dla styropianu popularnie określanego jako EPS - 100, wg p. Naruckiego (piszę to za PiotremO) to 100 kPa/m2. Biorąc pod uwagę efekt pełzania powinno to być 20 - 30 kPa! No i mamy babola.
Jeżeli się pomyliłem to niech mnie ktoś poprawi.

----------


## ohara

> Mam jeszcze kilka uwag ale tak jak prosilem, poniewaz nie dotycza Legalettu, to prosze zaloz osobny watek i tam o tym porozmawiamy.
> Nie proponuje przejscia na priv, bo moze ktos inny skorzysta z moich uwag do tego przykladowego projektu


oto link do wątku: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...analizacja-itp

----------


## tomek131

Cytat z ostatniego miesięcznika "Ładny Dom"
"Szwedzi mają od zawsze tani prąd z elektrowni wodnych.Stąd 80% nowych domów jest ogrzewanych elektrycznymi pompami ciepła ,z czego ponad 60% wykorzystuje ciepło z gruntu"
I wszystko jasne
P.S Ta sama gazeta,dom stawiany przez Polski Dom 2000 i pod płytą polistyren ekstrudowany....Taka mała firma co zaczyna szkieletowce stawiać

----------


## pawgar

> "Szwedzi mają od zawsze tani prąd z elektrowni wodnych.Stąd 80% nowych  domów jest ogrzewanych elektrycznymi pompami ciepła.
> I wszystko jasne


Co jest jasne? Czy możesz napisać mniej błyskotliwym niż ty użytkownikom forum co miałeś na myśli.
W 2006 roku ten tani prąd kosztował ok 1 korony za KWh. 
http://www.poloniainfo.se/forum/temat.php?temat=8020
Kurs korony zarówno w 2006 jak i teraz stoi podobnie, więc 1KWh - 0,43gr. Czyli porównywalnie z nami.
Argument ceny prądu odpadł. Zasadność stosowania PC jest niezależna od ceny prądu a może wręcz proporcjonalna. Tzn im cena większa tym szybciej zwróci się PC. Tam jest wg. ciebie "tani" prąd więc ten argument też odpada.

Co jest w takim razie takie jasne?







> P.S Ta sama gazeta,dom stawiany przez Polski Dom 2000 i pod płytą polistyren ekstrudowany....Taka mała firma co zaczyna szkieletowce stawiać


Czy to jest zaczepka czy też znalazłeś sposób na rozwiązanie twoich wątpliwości i się tym chwalisz?

Jak zaczepka to ja się z niej wypisuję, ale jak rozwiązanie to gratuluję, buduj z Polski Dom 2000, zamieść też dziennik budowy ze zdjęciami na forum muratora. Chętnie zapoznam się z technologia w jakiej buduje Polski Dom 2000. 
Powodzenia

----------


## tomek131

Tyle samo co u nas powiadasz ,a zarobki Szwedów znasz?????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????????????
Tak więc argument ceny prądu nie odpadł i jest tym dlaczego Legalett może znależsć zastosowanie w Szwecji a do nas jest na siłę przeszczepiony ,bo wszystko już jest i każdy szuka jakiejś niszy by z tego budowlanego tortu uszczknąć jak najwięcej dla siebie

----------


## pawgar

> Cytat z ostatniego miesięcznika "Ładny Dom"
> "Szwedzi mają od zawsze tani prąd z elektrowni wodnych.





> Tyle samo co u nas powiadasz ,a zarobki Szwedów znasz?


Panie Tomaszu ale waćpan raczył poruszyć temat w kontekście taniego prądu a nie relacji zarobków do prądu.

A jeżeli porównujemy stosunek zarobków do cen produktów to na tle Europy to jest totalna żenada i to na wszystkich polach  :sad: 
I to się nie tyczy tylko ceny prądu i nie tylko Szwecji.

Samochody, domy, jedzenie .... Pomyśl tylko jakie są zarobki za naszą zachodnią granicą i że taki Helmut może wybudować dom za 25 swoich pensji.

A prąd?
Dla Helmuta w przeliczeniu taki prąd jest 3x tańszy jak u nas. Tzn. Za swoją pensję może kupić 3x więciej prądu niż my za swoją pensję.

Co mamy porównywać?

Drążąc temat dojdziemy do wniosku, że nie opłaca się mieszkać w Polsce. Nie opłaca się jesć, budować, kupować samochodu.

----------


## Jani_63

Wydaje mi się że taniość jakiegoś produktu to właśnie relacja dochodów do jego ceny.
Ale z tą nieopłacalnościa mieszkania w Polsce to nie przesadzaj.
Wiesz ile kosztuje piwo w Szwecji o alkoholu wysokoprocentowym nie wspominając? :smile: 
A Polak do piwka lubi przeważnie jeszcze zapalić, co w Szwecji też tanio nie wychodzi  :smile: 

Takie porównania są trochę bez sensu, bo właściwie jedyne co można powiedzieć to:
- "że po drugiej stronie płotu trawa zawsze jest zieleńsza".  :smile:

----------


## pawgar

pdurys Pawełku. Czy dobrze kombinuję, że do ciebie z agregatami przyjeżdząją w tym tygodniu?
Zadzwonili do mnie z biura L. , że będą zakładać agregaty w tym tygodniu w Łodzi i Piotrkowie i skoro są w Łodzi, to czy ja bym nie chciał przy tej okazji tez u siebie agregatów włożyć. Więc tak kombinuję i myślę czy u ciebie też będą. 

U mnie mają być jutro.

----------


## pdurys

U mnie jeszcze nie teraz. Moze miedzy swietami a sylwestrem przy okazji ogrzewania na stropie
Daj mi prosze znac kiedy beda u Ciebie, chetnie popratrze co i jak.

Czesc

----------


## pawgar

> Daj mi prosze znac kiedy beda u Ciebie, chetnie popratrze co i jak.


Na prv

----------


## gaz

Witam,   jestem posiadaczem ogrzewania Legalett zasilanego gazem. Mam pytanie, gdyz posiadam 2 agregaty ogrzewanie właczone jest 24h na dobe termostay na 22 stopnie i czy to jest normalne, że wentylatory chodzą caly czas od miesiaca ( wyłączaja sie moze w ciagu doby na kilka minut i znów kręcą) ?  Boję sie ,że zuzycie gazu i prądu ( jeden wentylator ma moc 165W) będzie spore. U rodziców jest podłogówka tradycyjna na prąd - zasilana tylko w II taryfie grzeje w nocy w dzien oddaje ciepło i to mi sie wydaje sensowne.

----------


## pdurys

<mode szklana_kula=on>
Temperatura w pomieszczeniu jest wyzsza niz 22degC i dom jest szczelny
<mode szklana_kula=off>

Wentylatory moim zdaniem powinny sie krecic dopiero kiedy temperatura wody zasilajacej agregat przekroczy 30 degC.

Jesli zawory w agregacie sie zamkna, i temperatura wody zasilajacej spadnie ponizej 27 degC to wentylatory powinny sie wylaczyc.

Ich praca jest niezalezna od regulacji poszczeolnych stref.

Inna sprawa jest z wymiennikiem ciepla. Zawory powinny odcinac przeplyw wody jesli temperatura w strefie bedzie wyzsza niz zadana. To ma bezposredni wplyw na zuzycie gazu.
To powinno dzialac podobnie jak pompa cyrkulacyjna w instalacji wodnej. Dziala caly czas niezaleznie od tego czy grzeje czy tylko tloczy wode.

----------


## perm

A co z tym styro? Dalej nic? Firma przez trzy miesiące nie potrafi odpowiedzieć?

----------


## tomek131

Dajmy już spokój temu wynalazkowi za grubą kasę dla naiwnych bo chyba nie warto.Niech sobie kółko wzajemnej adoracji dalej wymienia się doświadczeniami.Odpowiedzi się pewnie nie doczekasz , a nawet jak będzie to lakoniczna ,że policzone normy itp bla,bla.Widać na kilometr ,że chodzi o jak największą kaskę

----------


## perm

> ...
> Widać na kilometr ,że chodzi o jak największą kaskę


Wszystko na to wskazuje.
Ja jednak drążę temat styropianu pod płytą bo myślę że jest sporo inwestorów którzy płytę planują. Czymś ja zaizolować od spodu trzeba. Styro stosowany przez Legalett w większości przypadków nie nadaje sie do tego. Pytanie czym to zastąpić.

----------


## avatar25

Dane od 22.11.2010 - 12.12.2010 - 20 dni.
Ogrzewamy w taniej taryfie. Zużycie wyniosło 1181 kWh, czyli koszt wyniósł 280 PLN.

Ogrzewamy 160 m.kw., temp. około 21 stopni. Przy dużych mrozach spada do 18 stopni nawet. Nie mamy kominka. 
Średnie zużycie dzienne wychodzi w takim razie około 59 kWh.

A jak u Was?

----------


## pawgar

> A jak u Was?


Nie za mało wyszło za kWh?
Avatar to wychodzi 0,24 gr za kWh. 
Czy uwzględniłeś koszty stałe i zmienne?

No to ja się też się podzielę, że właśnie uruchomiłem Legalett. Wyszedł przy tym mały klops bo miałem lód w skrzynkach i trzeba go było skuwać, a przy tym monter oznajmił że nie włoży agregatów grzewczych pod  podłogę, bo w rurkach też może być lód i jak to puści to zaleje grzałki i on nie weźmie na siebie za to odpowiedzialności.
Mogę jedynie wypożyczyć z L. agregaty budowlane i nimi rozmrozić moje rurki ale on takiego nie ma  :sad: 

Nie lubię siedzieć i czekać, trzeba działać. Święta blisko, chałupę trzeba wygrzać.

Wieczorem pojechałem do Pawełka Durysa ... i zabrałem mu jego agregat budowlany. Chłopie dzięki ci bardzo jesteś wielki.

Ok 20.00 włączyłem Legalet i zamówiłem drugi agregat budowlany. 

Legalet chodzi na pół gwizka czyli na jednym z dwóch agregatów. 



Zamontowałem też rejestrator temperatury. 
Oto wynik jego pomiarów z pierwszego dnia pracy od godź 20.15 do 20.15 następnego dnia (pełne 24 godź).
Czujniki w przedpokojach są oddalone od siebie o ok 2 metry i umieszczone na wysokości 1,5 m.
Czujnik temperatury płyty umieściłem w najdalej odsuniętym miejscu od agregatów przy ścianie szczytowej.

Przez pierwsze 15 min. Agregat działał bez przykrycia, stąd i temperatura początkowa jest wyższa. Na wykresie widać też o której godzinie przyjechali budowlańcy  :smile:  i jak otwieranie drzwi wpływa na obniżenie temperatury.
Na tym jednym agregacie bardzo wolno nagrzewa się płyta. 
Jak odczytam dane z kolejnych dni to zamieszczę.

----------


## avatar25

> Nie za mało wyszło za kWh?
> Avatar to wychodzi 0,24 gr za kWh. 
> Czy uwzględniłeś koszty stałe i zmienne?


No to niezłe miałeś przeboje.
Jeśli chodzi o koszt jednej kWh to policzyłem wszystkie składniki z faktury i dodałem Vat (Taryfa G12W). Nie dodawałem do tego abonamentu czy jakichś dodatkowych zbójeckich opłat typu akcyza.

----------


## pawgar

Avatar a napisz jeszcze ile teraz kosztuje 1 kWh w dziennej i nocnej taryfie z uwzględnieniem wszytkich zmiennych i stałych, przesyłowych, akcyzowych, ekologicznych prozdrowotnych, odpadowych i innych nieczytelnych i zbójeckich dodatków.

Po prostu od kosztu faktury odejmij  te 8 zł z groszami za abonament miesięczny i podaj ile teraz  kosztuje kWh dla dziennej i dla nocnej taryfy.
Dla całodziennej mi wychodziło w tamtym roku 0,41zł/kWh a obecnie 50gr/kWh.

----------


## tomek131

avatar a nie płacisz abonamentu i "innych zbójeckich opłat jak akcyza" ? Masz gratis. ?

----------


## MCB

Akcyzę należy wliczyć natomiast abonamentu raczej nie ponieważ i tak każdy dom potrzebuje prądu.
W przypadku gotowania na prądzie a grzaniu na gazie abonament za gaz bym wliczał, gdyż gaz przeznaczony jest w większości do ogrzewania. Płacisz wtedy 2 abonamenty. Za gaz jest spora stała opłata.

----------


## avatar25

> avatar a nie płacisz abonamentu i "innych zbójeckich opłat jak akcyza" ? Masz gratis. ?


Jasne, że płacę. W takim razie proszę o sugestię lub instrukcję jak według Pana policzyć koszt kWh przy taryfie nocnej i dziennej z tymi opłatami? 
Jak wziąć pod uwagę opłatę stałą za dystrybucję, opłatę przejściową i akcyzę?

Uważam, że dodawanie tych wartości do kosztu kWh jest bezsensowne, ponieważ za każdym razem wyjdzie inna wartość dla kWh w zależności o ilości zużytych kWh.

----------


## avatar25

Ostatni rachunek, który zamieściłem w poprzednich wątkach wynosił 599 PLN.

W nocy koszt kWh z VAT wynosi 0,249 PLN
Zużyłem 1780 kWh

W dzień koszt kWh z VAT wynosi 0,636 PLN
Zużyłem 177 kWh

Opłata za dystrybucję (2 miesiące) wyniosła 22,06 PLN
Opłata przejściowa (2 miesiące) wyniosłą 10,06 PLN
Akcyza wyniosła 39,14 PLN

----------


## MCB

Na stronie mojego zakładu energetycznego mam kalkulator taryfowy. 

Wpisuję odpowiednie wartości dla taryfy nocnej i dziennej. Ilość miesięcy 0 (przesył stały i abonament będzie równy 0).

Można testować na stronie:

http://www.zewt.com.pl/index.php

----------


## avatar25

> Na stronie mojego zakładu energetycznego mam kalkulator taryfowy. 
> 
> Wpisuję odpowiednie wartości dla taryfy nocnej i dziennej. Ilość miesięcy 0 (przesył stały i abonament będzie równy 0).
> 
> Można testować na stronie:
> 
> http://www.zewt.com.pl/index.php


Po podstawieniu mojego zużycia wyszło mi do zapłaty 730 PLN.

----------


## pawgar

> No to ja się też się podzielę, że właśnie uruchomiłem Legalett.


Od 8 dni chodzi mi Legalet. 
Temperatura w domu 28 stopni - nie najgorzej  :wink: 




Monitoruję i rejestruję cały czas też temperaturę. Poniżej na wykresie zamieszczam zarejestrowaną temperaturę od 08.12.2010 do 14.12.2010. Jest to wykres temperatury od chwili gdy włączyłem Legalet. 


Dla mnie najbardziej interesująca jest czerwona linia, czyli temperatura płyty. 

Do 09.12.2010 godz 20:00 (przez jeden dzień) miałem tylko włączony jeden agregat i widać to na wykresie, wykres jest on niemal płaski. Temperatura na tym jednym agregacie podnosiła się jedynie ok 1,3 stopnia na 24 godziny. 
W takim tempie fundament do 20 stopni nagrzewał by się przez 15 dni.

Po uruchomieniu dwóch agregatów temperatura zaczęła się podnosić o około 12 stopni na 24 godziny czyli 0,5 stopnia/godzinę.

Na wykresie bardzo też ładnie widać kiedy do pracy przychodzi moja ekipa budowlana. Zostawiają za sobą otwarte lub niedomknięte drzwi i okna i tempratura od razu spada.

12.12.2010 o ok 10 godz dla przykładu zostawili też niezamknięty właz na strych, zamknęli go dopiero 13.12.2010 koło 12 godziny.

13.12.2010 ok 12.00 przez ok 4 godziny temperatura w pomieszczeniach spada, ale znacznie rośnie temperatura na zewnątrz. Biorąc pod uwagę, że czujnik temperatury zewnętrznej mam umieszczony nad drzwiami, mogę wnioskować, że moje ekipa po prostu otworzyła drzwi na oścież a ciepłe powietrze uciekające z domu ogrzewało zewnętrzny czujnik temperatury.

14.12.2010 rano od ok 6 nie wiem co się dzieje ale zarówno temperatura płyty jak i temp w pomieszczeniu spada. Może sobie wyłączyli agregaty  :smile: 

Podsumowując, obecnie w pomieszczeniach jest ok 25 stopni a temperatura legaletu to ok 28 stopni.

Dzisiaj kończę tygodniowe wygrzewanie płyty i zaczynam racjonalnie grzać tylko w nocnej taryfie. 

Zobaczymy jaka jest faktyczna akumulacja płyty i jak długo utrzymuje się temperatura płyty i pomieszczeń po wyłączeniu agregatów i uruchamiania ich tylko w nocnej taryfie.

Jak ktoś ma jakieś pomysły w jakich innych miejscach mierzyć temperaturę to piszcie.

Mnie co najwyżej chodzi po głowie jaka jest temperatura nadmuchiwanego powietrza jaka jest temperatura powrotu, oraz jaka jest temperatura podłogi 1,2,3 metry od centrali grzewczej.

----------


## MCB

Ufff nieźle.
U mnie temperatura tak nie rośnie. Co prawda grzeję maksymalnie 8godzin na dobę. W tej chwili temperatura w pokojach oscyluje ok. 18,4st.
Temperatura płyty rośnie bardzo powoli. Ściany z silikatów dopiero zaczynają się nagrzewać.
Dobowe spadki temperatury (w okresach przerw w grzaniu) są niewielkie i nie przekraczają 0.5st.
Ostatnie dni grzeję ok. 20 godzin na dobę ( 6+6+8 ) co daje 100kWh. Przy takim zużyciu prądu wychodzi 1000PLN na miesiąc.
To wskazywałoby na dom 6 litrowy (powierzchnia ok. 250m2). Mam nadzieję, że aktualne temperatury na zewnątrz znacznie odbiegają od średniej za cały okres grzewczy.

----------


## pawgar

> Ściany z silikatów dopiero zaczynają się nagrzewać.


Z tego wynika, że w domu murowanym także i ściany są potężnym akumulatorem ciepła. 
Wolniej się nagrzewa ale i wolniej stygnie. Z tego wnioskuję , że temperatura w moim drewnianym szkieletowcu będzie więc szybciej spadała w ciągu dnia po wyłączeniu grzania.

Pomierzymy zobaczymy.

Muszę jedynie ruszyć ekipę bo mi wychładzają dom a przez to przekłamują wyniki pomiarów. 
Od 2 tygodni słyszę, że został im już tylko jeden dzień roboty do skończenia.

Dzisiaj z nimi rozmawiałem i twierdzą, że jutro kończą.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Witam,   jestem posiadaczem ogrzewania Legalett zasilanego gazem. Mam pytanie, gdyz posiadam 2 agregaty ogrzewanie właczone jest 24h na dobe termostay na 22 stopnie i czy to jest normalne, że wentylatory chodzą caly czas od miesiaca ( wyłączaja sie moze w ciagu doby na kilka minut i znów kręcą) ?  Boję sie ,że zuzycie gazu i prądu ( jeden wentylator ma moc 165W) będzie spore. U rodziców jest podłogówka tradycyjna na prąd - zasilana tylko w II taryfie grzeje w nocy w dzien oddaje ciepło i to mi sie wydaje sensowne.


Witam
Tak się Koledzy zajęliście sobą czyli swoim ogrzewaniem, że nikt nie odpowiedział na list Gaz.

"...ogrzewanie właczone jest 24h na dobe termostay na 22 stopnie" - jak to rozumieć? 
Cały dzień czyli 24 godziny bez przerwy grzejesz i nie osiagasz temp. 22 st.? 
Jaki to dom? Pierwsze uruchomienie Legalett po wybudowaniu czy kolejna zima?

"...czy to jest normalne, że wentylatory chodzą caly czas od miesiaca?" 
Jeśli  ogrzewanie działa całą dobę i do tego od miesiąca, to jaka jest temaperatura w domu?

"U rodziców jest podłogówka tradycyjna na prąd - zasilana tylko w II taryfie grzeje w nocy w dzien oddaje ciepło i to mi sie wydaje sensowne."
To bardzo sensowne. Czy u Ciebie w domu masz drugą taryfę?

Pozdrawiam adwentowo wszystkich ze słonecznego Podkarpacia

----------


## MCB

> "...czy to jest normalne, że wentylatory chodzą caly czas od miesiaca?" 
> Jeśli  ogrzewanie działa całą dobę i do tego od miesiąca, to jaka jest temaperatura w domu?


Może być i tak, że zawory odcinają nagrzewnice legalettowe a wentylator nadal się kręci.
Jest to prawidłowa sytuacja, ale tylko do chwili schłodzenia nagrzewnic. Potem wentylatory powinny się wyłaczyć.

Pytanie: jaki sygnał wysyła termostat do L. w sytuacji gdy temperatura w pomieszczeniu jest co najmniej równa zadanej a wentylatory się kręcą? Proszę odczekać kilka minut po osiągnięciu temp. zadanej i sprawdzić.





> "U rodziców jest podłogówka tradycyjna na prąd - zasilana tylko w II taryfie grzeje w nocy w dzien oddaje ciepło i to mi sie wydaje sensowne."
> To bardzo sensowne. Czy u Ciebie w domu masz drugą taryfę?


To bez sensu. Jeżeli jest gaz to gotowanie i c.w.u. też pewnie na gazie. Po co zmieniać taryfę na droższą w dzień? Po co przechodzić na droższe źródło ciepła?
No chyba, że suma opłat stałych za gaz + serwisowanie pieca + "kominiorz" znacząco przewyższy wzrost kosztów z tytułu grzania prądem.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

----------


## gaz

[QUOTE=Piotr O.;4462661]Witam
Tak się Koledzy zajęliście sobą czyli swoim ogrzewaniem, że nikt nie odpowiedział na list Gaz.

"...ogrzewanie właczone jest 24h na dobe termostay na 22 stopnie" - jak to rozumieć? 
Cały dzień czyli 24 godziny bez przerwy grzejesz i nie osiagasz temp. 22 st.? 
Jaki to dom? Pierwsze uruchomienie Legalett po wybudowaniu czy kolejna zima?

"...czy to jest normalne, że wentylatory chodzą caly czas od miesiaca?" 
Jeśli  ogrzewanie działa całą dobę i do tego od miesiąca, to jaka jest temaperatura w domu?

"U rodziców jest podłogówka tradycyjna na prąd - zasilana tylko w II taryfie grzeje w nocy w dzien oddaje ciepło i to mi sie wydaje sensowne."
To bardzo sensowne. Czy u Ciebie w domu masz drugą taryFE

Grzeje 24h na dobe i temperatura w  dmu waha sie miedzy 20-22 stopnie.  Dziwi mnie tylko to, że wentylatory słyszę, iż cały czas pracują może na dobe się wyłączą na max kilka minut. Piec kondensat mam ustawiony na 50 stopni w domu jest ciepło nie mogę narzekać , jest to 1 zima jaką mieszkamy dom budowała firma Prefbud.  Zastanawiam się tylko jakie będzie zużycie gazu przy takim grzaniu.

----------


## tomek131

Pewnie z 10tys.Nie możesz spisać na dobę ile żre?Mniej więcej będziesz wiedział.A jakbyś chciał cieplej to się nie da bo już chodzi 24h.A jak będzie minus 25 to będzie chodziło 24h i temp będzie z 18.Żeby ci za parę tysięcy nie wypaliło.Coś chyba jest nie tak.Może dlatego ,że Pref-bud to robił - coraz więcej narzekań na nich

----------


## gaz

Żeby było cieplej to myślę, że podkręcenie temperatury na piecu pomoże, bo mogę ustawic na 30 stopni na piecu i bede miał w domu 12 stopni a legalett też bedzie chodzil 24h i nie zwiększy temp. bo nie ma z czego.

Odczytałem licznik zżarło 500m3gazu  za 2 miesiące

----------


## MCB

gaz:

1. Jaką temperaturę masz ustawioną na termostatach?
2. Jaka jest w pomieszczeniach?
3. Czy jest jakieś pomieszczenie przypisane do danego agregatu, gdzie temperatura jest niższa od zadanej?

Jeżeli tak to wentylator ma się kręcić.
Jeżeli nie to nie powinien.

4. Czy sygnały ze sterowników dochodzą do agregatów?
5. Czy sterowniki wysyłają sygnał OFF (rozłączenie) gdy temperatura osiągnie zadaną?

mcb

----------


## pawgar

> Żeby było cieplej to myślę, że podkręcenie temperatury na piecu pomoże, bo mogę ustawic na 30 stopni na piecu i bede miał w domu 12 stopni a legalett też bedzie chodzil 24h i nie zwiększy temp. bo nie ma z czego.


Gaz posprawdzaj wszytko po kolei. 
1). Sprawdź jaka temperatura jest w agregacie, czyli jaką faktyczną temperaturę podaje ci kocioł do agregatu. Można to zrobić wkładając zwykły termometr pokojowy do miejsca gdzie powietrze z agregatu wdmuchiwane jest do rurek. W ten sposób będziesz wiedzieć czy kocioł podaje prawidłową temperaturę i czy automatyka między kotłem a agregatem jest OK. 

2.) Sprawdź jaką temperaturę podaje termostaty w pokojach. U mnie brzydale zaniżają temperaturę. W pokoju na termometrze rtęciowym mam 23 stopnie a brzydal termostat pokazuje mi 21. 

3.) Sprawdź też jaką temperaturę masz ustawioną jako dzienna i nocną, oraz który program masz ustawiony. 
Ja mam Auratona. 

W tym termostacie możesz ustawić 8 róznych programów załączania ogrzewania, oraz ustawić dwie niezależne temperatury. Dzienną i nocną. 
Cały widz polega na tym, że fabrycznie moje termostaty miały dziwne nastawienia. Temperatura dzienna była 22 stopnie a nocna 19 stopni. 
Innymi słowy gdy płyta nie nagrzała się do odpowiedzniej temperatury na programie dla temperatury nocnej, system nie przestawał wyłączać się dla ogrzewania w dzień czyli walił 24godz/h. Ja pozmieniałem ustawienia. I temperaturę dzienną ustawiłem na 5 stopni a nocną na 24 stopnie. Dodatkowo zaprogramowałem sobie aby termostat sprawdzał jaka jest temperatura nocna od 23 do 2 w nocy i jedynie wtedy aby się załączał.

Na początek na godzinę ustaw program "0" na wszystkich termostatach. Zakąłdając że masz Auratona. To jest automatyczny program włączający płytę gdy temp spada poniżej 7 stopni. W tym programie wszystkie wentylatory powinny się wyłączyć. Sprawd czy tak się dzieje.

4.) Możliwe  też, że styki przekaźnika w agregacie się zapiekły i są stale zwarte i dlatego 24godz na dobę ci hula wentylator.

Nie wiem jak jest u Ciebie. Najlepiej zrób zdjęcia wszystkim 4 termostatom i przyślij je do mnie na prv zobaczę jak są ustawione i podpowiem co zmienić.

*************
Dopisane:
Ups Nie zauważyłem, że MCB zadał już te pytania o temperaturze

----------


## pawgar

Sorki, że pisze post pod postem ale mam kolejne dane z mojego rejestratora temperatury.

Za oknem utrzymuje się -5 stopni a to bardzo dobra temperatura na testy ogrzewania .
Porobiłem sobie kilka testów temperaturowych, włączałem/wyłączałem Legalett w tym zrobiłem jedno wyłączenie ponad 30 godzin, żeby zobaczyć jak spada temperatura. Wychładzałem płytę - grzałem ją ponownie. 

Oto co mi wyszło z testów.
Płyta pracuje na 2 agregatach elektrycznych po 4kW.
Po włączeniu agregatów temperatura płyty rośnie ok 0,5 stopnia na godzinę.
Przy czym zauważyłem dużą bezwładność od włączenia. Po włączeniu ogrzewania w zasadzie przez pierwsze 23 minuty temperatura płyty nie zmienia się!
Zmierzyłem też jak płyta akumuluje ciepło. W zasadzie liniowo temperatura opadała z 21 do 18 stopni ze spadkiem 0,1 stopnia na godzinę.
Czyli w ciągu 10 godzin temperatura spadła u mnie o 1 stopień 
a w 24 godziny temperatura spada o 2,4 stopnia dobę.

Zatem godzina grzania starcza na kolejne 5 godzin bez włączonego ogrzewania.

W tej chwili, gdy za oknem jest -5 stopni muszę zatem 5 godzin dziennie grzać aby utrzymać stałą temperaturę.

Nie wiem dokładnie ile kosztuje 1KWh w nocnej taryfie. Tu na forum czytam że 0,24gr/kWh na innych forach czytam, że ok 0,36. Swojej faktury jeszcze nie mam więc nie mogę porównać. Dla zostawienia marginesu błędu przyjmę 0,36gr/kWh. Zatem:

Zakładając prąd w nocnej taryfie kosztuje 0,36gr za kWh - więc 
-godzina grzania to koszt 1,8zł,
-1 dzień grzania to 14,4zł/dobę 


Planuję jeszcze sprawdzić czy płyta lepiej oddaje ciepło gdy ją raz włączymy na 5 godzin czy kiedy ją włączymy 2 razy w ciągu doby .(3 godz w nocy i 2 po południu).

Największe zaskoczenie to temperatura podłogi w trakcie grzania płyty. W zasadzie temperatura jest jedynie o 1-2 stopnie wyższa od temp w danym pomieszczeniu, a dalej w miarę wzrostu temperatury płyty, temperatura w pomieszczeniu nagrzewa się w takim samym tempie. Dotykając ręką podłogi nie czuje się że jest ona ciepła! Dziwne ale działa.

-miesiąc grzania przy -5 na zewnątrz wychodzi mi 446zł/miesiąc.
Tyle moich wyliczeń i rzeczywistości. Jestem zadowolony. 

No ale mierzi mnie jedna sprawa!
Gdzie te 250zł/mc  :wink:

----------


## avatar25

> Nie wiem dokładnie ile kosztuje 1KWh w nocnej taryfie. Tu na forum czytam że 0,24gr/kWh na innych forach czytam, że ok 0,36. Swojej faktury jeszcze nie mam więc nie mogę porównać. Dla zostawienia marginesu błędu przyjmę 0,36gr/kWh. Zatem:
> 
> Zakładając prąd w nocnej taryfie kosztuje 0,36gr za kWh - więc 
> -godzina grzania to koszt 1,8zł,
> -1 dzień grzania to 14,4zł/dobę


Może bierze się to z tego, że niektórzy mają taryfę G12, gdzie są 2 godziny w południe.
Ja na przykład mam G12W czyli w weekend mam tani prąd, ale w tygodniu nie mam tych 2 godzin w południe. 
Ceny są inne w tych dwóch taryfach.
No i też od tego od kogo prąd bierzemy. Jam ma z Enei.




> -miesiąc grzania przy -5 na zewnątrz wychodzi mi 446zł/miesiąc.
> Tyle moich wyliczeń i rzeczywistości. Jestem zadowolony. 
> 
> No ale mierzi mnie jedna sprawa!
> Gdzie te 250zł/mc


Mi w tym miesiącu też wyjdzie koło 400 - 500 PLN.

Te 250zł/mc to uśredniona wartość na ogrzewanie z całego okresu grzewczego. 
Podziel koszt ogrzewania w całym okresie grzewczym przez ilość miesięcy ogrzewania.
Mi w zeszłym roku wyszło 2100 PLN na cały sezon i tu pojawia się pytanie jak liczyć sezon  :smile:  (niektórzy grzali od września do maja)

----------


## pawgar

> Może bierze się to z tego, że niektórzy mają taryfę G12, gdzie są 2 godziny w południe.
> Ja na przykład mam G12W czyli w weekend mam tani prąd, ale w tygodniu nie mam tych 2 godzin w południe. 
> Ceny są inne w tych dwóch taryfach.


Avatar jak kWh w G12W policzę po 0,24gr/kWh to wyjdzie mi za ogrzewanie 288zł/mc  :smile: 
To bardzo optymistyczne.
Muszę przyjrzeć się Enei  :smile:

----------


## gaz

[QUOTE=MCB;4467703]gaz:

1. Jaką temperaturę masz ustawioną na termostatach?
2. Jaka jest w pomieszczeniach?
3. Czy jest jakieś pomieszczenie przypisane do danego agregatu, gdzie temperatura jest niższa od zadanej?

Jeżeli tak to wentylator ma się kręcić.
Jeżeli nie to nie powinien.

4. Czy sygnały ze sterowników dochodzą do agregatów?
5. Czy sterowniki wysyłają sygnał OFF (rozłączenie) gdy temperatura osiągnie zadaną?


1.  22 stopnie
2. 21
3. w kotłowni mam termostat ustawiony na 18 stopni ale widze, że jest cały czas zgaszony dioda czerwona sie nie zapala ( mam standardowe termostaty Legalett bez programatora)
4. dochodzą
5. wysyłają sygnał OFF  ,jak ustawie temp. mniejszą niż jest w pomieszczeniu wyłączaja wentylator to wnisokuje, że są sprawne.
Problem chyba polega na tym,iż nie jest osiągana temperatura zadana w domu i podejrzewam ze dlatego non stop pracuja wentylatory , na termostatach mam 22 stopnie a w domu okolo 21,5 . Mam termostaty standardowe jak pisałem wczesniej, pokretlo z przedziałem temperatury i z boku przełacznik na dzien i noc.

----------


## el_hogar

gaz: a czy masz spełnione "warunki brzegowe" zapisane w umowie?
U mnie jest tak:

"(..) wymienniki Ciepła Legalett wymagaja dostarczenia wody zasilającej podawanej na agregat o temperaturze minimum 55 st C (..) 
Wartości U [W/m2*K] 
- dla ścian zew. = 0,25 (beton komórkowy 24cm + styropian 20cm)
- dla stropu = 0,20 (min 25 cm wełny mineralnej)
- dla okien = 1,80"
lub:
"  Zamawiający oświadcza, Że na następnej kondygnacji będzie utrzymywana temperatura 20C" - gdy góra jest ogrzewana innym systemem

Nie jestem pewien, czy "kondensat" to najlepszy pomysł przy Legalecie. Lepszym rozwiązaniem byłby najprostszy (zarazem najtańszy) kocioł gazowy + zasobnik ~300 litrów dobrze zaizolowany i pędzony do 60 st C.

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## avatar25

gaz: Sugeruje podniesienie temperatury wody do 55-60 stopni. Jak tylko temperatura osiągnie zadane 22 na termostatach to wentylator się zatrzyma. 
Ewentualnie zmniejszyć temperaturę na termostatach do 21,25 - 21,5 stopnia.

----------


## gaz

> gaz: Sugeruje podniesienie temperatury wody do 55-60 stopni. Jak tylko temperatura osiągnie zadane 22 na termostatach to wentylator się zatrzyma. 
> Ewentualnie zmniejszyć temperaturę na termostatach do 21,25 - 21,5 stopnia.


A może dobrym pomysłem była by wymiana termostatów na takie co można zaprogramować, aby grzało się w nocy a w dzień system by się wyłączał i płyta oddawała by ciepło  ponownie się załączając na noc.
Podniesienie temp. na piecu myśle, że spowoduje tylko większe zużycie gazu a temp. w domu będzie na podobnym poziomie.

----------


## avatar25

Ma Pan ten termostat z pokrętłem? Jeśli dobrze rozumiem jest tam nadal ustawienie temperatury dziennej i nocnej.
Proszę ustawić temperaturę dzienną na 10 stopni a nocną na 22 stopnie. Wtedy w ciągu dnia powinien się wyłączać a w nocy załączać.

----------


## el_hogar

Jeśli gaz przez całą dobę nie może osiągnąć temperatury 22 stopnie, to tym bardziej nie osiągnie jej grzeją tylko w nocy. 
Zaczął bym od podniesienia temperatury na kotle do wymaganych 55 stC i obniżenie zadanej temperatury w pomieszczeniach do 20stC. Różnicowanie temperatury dziennej i nocnej ma właściwie sens jedynie w agregatach elektrycznych i energii 2-taryfowej. Przy tak dużej akumulacji cieplnej jaką daje Legalett lepiej utrzymywać w miarę stałą temperaturę, niż na przemian wychładzać i ogrzewać płytę.
Pamiętajmy, że ściany gaz ma z keramzytobetonu (chyba), a nie szkielet, co daje dodatkową bezwładność cieplną.

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## pawgar

> Przy tak dużej akumulacji cieplnej jaką daje Legalett lepiej utrzymywać w miarę stałą temperaturę, niż na przemian wychładzać i ogrzewać płytę.


Nie do końca. Pamiętaj, że ciepło wytworzone nie zniknie, nie rozpłynie się. Ile energii włożysz tyle płyta odda a w agregatach wodnych L są jeszcze wentylatory, one dość ostro się kręcą i pobierają trochę prądu. Przy 2 wentylatorach po 115W każdy to daje 165kWh/mc przy cenie na poziomie 0,5zł w I taryfie bo zakładam, że gaz taką waśnie ma, wynosi to prawie 83zł/mc.
Według mnie lepiej można a nawet wskazane jest skorzystać z akumulacyjności i oszczędzić pracy wentylatorom.
Ja bym ograniczył przynajmniej do 12 godz/dobę pracę wentylatorów. Daje to roczne oszczędności roczne ok. 500zł.
Może warto. Trzeba potestować.

----------


## gaz

> Jeśli gaz przez całą dobę nie może osiągnąć temperatury 22 stopnie, to tym bardziej nie osiągnie jej grzeją tylko w nocy. 
> Zaczął bym od podniesienia temperatury na kotle do wymaganych 55 stC i obniżenie zadanej temperatury w pomieszczeniach do 20stC. Różnicowanie temperatury dziennej i nocnej ma właściwie sens jedynie w agregatach elektrycznych i energii 2-taryfowej. Przy tak dużej akumulacji cieplnej jaką daje Legalett lepiej utrzymywać w miarę stałą temperaturę, niż na przemian wychładzać i ogrzewać płytę.
> Pamiętajmy, że ściany gaz ma z keramzytobetonu (chyba), a nie szkielet, co daje dodatkową bezwładność cieplną.
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> 
> Zbyszek


Zgadza się ściany to keramzyt,  ustawiłem piec na 55 stopni a termostaty na 20,  zobaczymy jaki będzie efekt.  Dodam jesczze, że posiadam w domu antresole co może być powodem uciekania ciepła do góry  ale nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie na pracę Legalettu.

----------


## pawgar

> Zgadza się ściany to keramzyt,  ustawiłem piec na 55


A na ile stopni był ustawiony wcześniej piec? Pytam pod kątem ewentualnej min temp. zasilającej PC pod L.

----------


## gaz

> A na ile stopni był ustawiony wcześniej piec? Pytam pod kątem ewentualnej min temp. zasilającej PC pod L.


Wczesniej miałem na 47 stopni   czasem 50,      instalator z Legaletu mówił ze termostaty w Legalecie są ustawiona na temp wody od 35 stopni się załączają.

----------


## el_hogar

> Przy 2 wentylatorach po 115W każdy to daje 165kWh/mc przy cenie na poziomie 0,5zł w I taryfie bo zakładam, że gaz taką waśnie ma, wynosi to prawie 83zł/mc.
> Według mnie lepiej można a nawet wskazane jest skorzystać z akumulacyjności i oszczędzić pracy wentylatorom.
> Ja bym ograniczył przynajmniej do 12 godz/dobę pracę wentylatorów. Daje to roczne oszczędności roczne ok. 500zł.
> Może warto. Trzeba potestować.


A czy gaz ma licznik 2-taryfowy?

W regulatorach "Auraton 2005" można ustawić wielkość histerezy temperatury na 0,5 lub 1 st. Przy tym drugim ustawieniu włączanie grzałek będzie rzadsze, co nie oznacza oczywiście, że rzadziej będzie się włączał wentylator, bo gdy 1 pomieszczenie mocno odstaje "na minus" wentylator będzie chodził na okrągło.
Nie wiem jak jest w tych regulatorach, które ma gaz. 

"Dodam jesczze, że posiadam w domu antresole co może być powodem uciekania ciepła do góry ale nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie na pracę Legalettu. "

MA!!!!!!!!!   i to ogromne. U mnie w tej chwili mam prowizorycznie załatane wyjście na strych i na nieogrzewanym strychu temperatura 0stC przy -9 zewnątrz.. Jak myślisz skąd się to ciepło bierze ???    ;-( 
Sprawdź izolację owej antresoli !


pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## Jani_63

> Sprawdź izolację owej antresoli !
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> 
> Zbyszek


  :big grin:  Ty wiesz co to jest antresola?

Antresola nie powinna mieć dużego wpływu na rozkład temperatur przy ogrzewaniu płaszczyznowym - podłogowym.
Niskotemperaturowe ogrzewania podłogowe jest najcieplejszym elementem i strumień ciepła rozchodzi się zupełnie inaczej niż w przypadku ogrzewania konwekcyjnego (grzejnikowego), gdzie najcieplejsze warstwy zalegają najwyżej i dopiero cyrkulacja spowodowana różnicą temperatur spycha je w dół.

----------


## el_hogar

Wikipedia:
"Zgodnie z prawem budowlanym antresola to górna część kondygnacji lub pomieszczenia znajdująca się nad przedzielającym je stropem pośrednim o powierzchni mniejszej od powierzchni tej kondygnacji lub pomieszczenia, niezamknięta przegrodami budowlanymi od strony wnętrza, z którego jest wydzielona[1]."

nie rozumiem więc Twojej uszczypliwości. Najprawdopodobniej nad antresolą jest połać dachowa zaizolowana lepiej lub gorzej. Jeśli gorzej, to dużo gorzej  :wink:  Jeszcze gorzej, jeśli są tam nieszczelności. Ja też mam ogrzewanie podłogowe i Twojej wersji o braku wpływu izolacji stropu oraz jego szczelności  na zużycie energii do ogrzania parteru nie potwierdzam

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jani_63

> Najprawdopodobniej nad antresolą jest połać dachowa zaizolowana lepiej lub gorzej. Jeśli gorzej, to dużo gorzej  
> Jeszcze gorzej, jeśli są tam nieszczelności. Ja też mam ogrzewanie podłogowe i Twojej wersji o braku wpływu izolacji stropu oraz jego szczelności  na zużycie energii do ogrzania parteru nie potwierdzam
> 
> pozdrawiam


Jakiej wersji?, bo nie potrafię tego znaleźć w swojej wypowiedzi.
Izolacja stropu ma tu kluczowe znaczenie, tylko co do tego ma antresola.
Jak masz skopaną izolację nad najwyższą kondygnacją, to obojętnie czy to będzie strop nad antresolą, czy wszystkie skosy i płaszczyzny poddasza użytkowego efekt będzie taki sam.
Przytoczyłeś definicję, więc ją jeszcze raz przeczytaj i nie brnij dalej.

*gaz* zadał pytanie w innej sprawie, i nie czas i miejsce na wyjaśnianie sobie jak się który element budowlany nazywa.  :no:

----------


## Browar

Witam,

to może ja wyjaśnię pare rzeczy:

1. Elektroniczne termostaty są nie potrzebne przy wymiennikach wodnych - tu wymienniki mają działać zawsze kiedy temperatura w pomieszczeniu spada poniżej zadanej - brak taryf nocnych i dziennych. Poza tym elektroniczne są bardziej upierdliwe gdy tak jak u mnie są prawie codziennie kilkunastuminutowe przerwy w dostawie energii i trzeba by je non stop programować.

2. W pierwszym okresie grzewczym miałem to samo - grzałem non stop 24h/dobę i nie mogłem dogrzać do 23 stopni. W tym roku jest już ok.
3. W Agregatach sa zainsatlowane termostaty (coś takiego jak to: http://www.meraserw12.com.pl/?pl_termostaty,35) na rurce doprowadzającą wodę, i są fabrycznie "ustawione na ok 35'C - jak temperatura "rurki" osiąga te 35'C to ruszają wentylatory. Problem w tym że te termostaty są ustawione na *około* 35'C a w praktyce jedne działaja już przy 20- 30'a inne np przy 40'... NA tych termostatach pod taką naklejką - plombą, jest śrubka którą można je regulować - ale uwaga nie radzę samemu majstrowac jak nie chcesz stracić gwarancji L.

U mnie był jeden taki termostat usatwiony fabrycznie na ok 20'C! jak tylko poszła ciepła woda ruszał wentylator i schładzał to, więc termostat go wyłączał i tak sobie pstrykało na zmianę co kilka sekund .. jak dałem większą temperaturę na piecu - ruszał wentylator ale juz nie mógł schłodzić rurki poniżej 20'C więc działał non stop. Gdy temperatura w pomieszczeniach doszła do zadanej na termostacie pokojowym to ten pokojowy dawał sygnał do pieca żeby nie grzał wody ale... temperatura w skrzynce była nadal powyżej 20'C więc wentylator się kręcił i kręcił dalej - często aż do następnego załączenia pieca. Dawało to wrażenie że wymienniki działają non stop ale to tylko wentylator się kręcił i zżerał prąd. Elektryk z L. ten co mi montował wymienniki wymienił termostat w skrzynce - miał przy sobie ze 3 i wszystkie były żle ustawione fabrycznie (mimo że były to nowiutkie z pudełeczka). W końcu sam je ustawił wspomnianą śrubką.

4. Nie radzę "bawić"się termostatami pokoowymi bo przy tej bezwladności płyty przestawianie codziennie temperatury pokrętłem nic nie daje. Trzeba ustawić temperaturę jaką chcesz mieć i zostawić je w spokoju. 

W tym roku mam spokojnie 23'C a wymienniki chodzą kiedy trzeba - wszystko tylko trzeba dobrze ustawić/wyregulować w pierwszym sezonie.

Sprawdź:

ustaw wszstkie termostaty pokojowe na 0'C - piec powinien przestac podawać wodę na wymienniki. Sprawdź ile czasu będa się kręcić od tego momentu wentylatory - jeżeli będzie to dłuższy czas (np. ponad pół godziny ) to wezwij sewisanta do L. żeby sprawdził termostaty w skrzynkach.

Pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## gaz

> Witam,
> 
> to może ja wyjaśnię pare rzeczy:
> 
> 1. Elektroniczne termostaty są nie potrzebne przy wymiennikach wodnych - tu wymienniki mają działać zawsze kiedy temperatura w pomieszczeniu spada poniżej zadanej - brak taryf nocnych i dziennych. Poza tym elektroniczne są bardziej upierdliwe gdy tak jak u mnie są prawie codziennie kilkunastuminutowe przerwy w dostawie energii i trzeba by je non stop programować.
> 
> 2. W pierwszym okresie grzewczym miałem to samo - grzałem non stop 24h/dobę i nie mogłem dogrzać do 23 stopni. W tym roku jest już ok.
> 3. W Agregatach sa zainsatlowane termostaty (coś takiego jak to: http://www.meraserw12.com.pl/?pl_termostaty,35) na rurce doprowadzającą wodę, i są fabrycznie "ustawione na ok 35'C - jak temperatura "rurki" osiąga te 35'C to ruszają wentylatory. Problem w tym że te termostaty są ustawione na *około* 35'C a w praktyce jedne działaja już przy 20- 30'a inne np przy 40'... NA tych termostatach pod taką naklejką - plombą, jest śrubka którą można je regulować - ale uwaga nie radzę samemu majstrowac jak nie chcesz stracić gwarancji L.
> 
> ...


Ustawiłem wszystkie termostaty na minimalna temperaturę czyli 5 stopni i po jakis 5 minutach oba wentylatory się wyłączyły, czyli wnioskuje że termostaty w Legalecie są dobrze ustawione.  Grzeje 1 sezon i faktycznie nie moge osiagnać wyższej temperaturry niż 22 stopnie, może w przyszłym roku bedzie lepiej :smile: 
Myslalem , że montaz elektronicznych termostatów cos pomoze ale widzę , że odradzacie to się wstrzymuje z wymianą.
Moc jednego wentylatora z tego co wyczytałem to 165W  i to mnie najbardziej martwi , bo kręca sie praktycznie cała dobę ale chyba nic na to nie poradze.

----------


## Browar

Niestety ale pierwszy sezon grzewczy ma to do siebie -  wszędzie jest jeszcze  wigoć i ciężko dogrzac dom do odpowiedniej temperatury.

Powodzenia

Browar

----------


## pawgar

Browar, bardzo konstruktywna i rzeczowa odpowiedź.
A co do.



> Poza tym elektroniczne są bardziej upierdliwe gdy tak jak u mnie są prawie codziennie kilkunastuminutowe przerwy w dostawie energii i trzeba by je non stop programować.


To ja mam elektroniczne Auraton natynkowe na baterie. Im nie przeszkadzają przerwy w dostawie energii.
Za to podtynkowe Legaletu, faktycznie biorą prąd z sieci i brak prądu oznacza ponowną ich regulację.

Co do elektroniki to dla mnie jest to wygodniejsze rozwiązanie. Mam pełną kontrolę i mogę ustawić w jakich godzinach i dniach tygodnia dopuszczam aby mi się wiatraki kręciły.

Sprawa trzeciorzędna. ten gadżet pokazuje także temperaturę i godzinę. 

Inna sprawa to to że L. słychać. Nie mam jeszcze założonego kominka ani tłumików, dlatego jak na razie rury mi sterczą w pokoju.
Dlatego w nocy siedząc w pokoju i medytując nad papierami mogę szybko wyłączyć wentylatory lub opóźnić jego włączenie o kilka godzin.

Inna sprawa to to że w zasadzie L słychać na poziomie włączonej lodówki czy laptopa. I jak chciałem sprawdzić czy L już działa to musiałem odejść od laptopa i nasłuchiwać.

----------


## avatar25

Podsumowanie miesiąca.
Od 22.11-22.12 wyszło 1881 kWh na ogrzewanie 160m2 domku.
Dla przypomnienia ogrzewanie to legalett na parterze i piętrze. Nie grzeje też w kominku, niestety.

----------


## pawgar

Kochani mamy wigilję, święta. Z tej okazji wszystkim Wam życzę szczęścia radości i zadowolenia z własnych wyborów.
Dla was i waszych rodzin.

Koniec roku to czas podsumowań. Ja też napiszę małe podsumowanie na temat domu i jego ogrzewania i mojego prywatnego poglądu na ten temat.

Spędzając masę czasu na forum i czytając dziesiątki wątków o ogrzewaniu zatoczyłem wielkie koło i chyba znalazłem się w tym samym miejscu.
Czytam różne opinie na temat tego ile kosztuje ogrzewanie domu i w miarę jak to czytam dochodzę do jednego wniosku.

Nie jest ważne czym ogrzewamy, jak ogrzewamy. Czy jest to kominek, farelka, podłogówka wodna zaslina kotłem na ekogroszek, czy koza na węgiel czy L. na prad.
Źródło zasilania nie jest ważne.

WAŻNE JEST ILE kWh ZUŻYWA DOM NA m2 W CIĄGU ROKU I ILE KOSZTUJE nas 1kWh danego paliwa!!!
Koniec nic więcej.

Dla przykładu:
Dom pasywny 1,5 litrowy zużywa 15kWh na m2
Dom energooszczędny 5 litrowy ok 50kWh na m2.
Dom z czasów PRL to ok 100-200kWh na m2

Mnożąc w/w wyniki przez liczbę metrów otrzymuje się liczbę kWh jaki MUSI zużyć dany dom na ogrzewanie wciągu roku.
Ja na podstawie pomiarów wychładzania się płyty szacuję że mój kanadyjczyk jest 6 litrowy.
Nie jest to znakomicie, nie jest najgorzej mimo, że spodziewałem się ciut lepiej. Takie są realia.

Mnożąc zatem 60kWh koniecznego zużycia przez 117m2 (101 netto m2) domu wyjdzie mi że mój kanadyjczyk potrzebuje 7020kWh na rok zakładając 6 miesięczny sezon grzewczy.

Teraz sprawa kosztów 1 kWh.
Ile kosztuje 1 kWh dla różnych paliw:

1kWh uzyskany w przypadku liściastego suchego 2 lata sezonowanego drewna kosztuje 0,08zł za 1 kWh.
1 kWh uzyskany z kotła na ekogroszek 0,12zł za 1kWh
1kWh uzyskany pompą ciepła o COP 4 przy całodobowej taryfie 0,12zł za 1kWh
1kWh uzyskany ze świeżego liściastego drewna 0,16zł za 1kWh.
1kWh uzyskany z gazu ziemnego 0,17zł za 1kWh.
1kWh prądu w Wekendowej nocnej taryfie G11W 0,24zł
1kWh oleju opałowego 0,25zł za 1kWh.
1kWh prądu ww nocnej taryfie G11 0,31zł za 1kWh
1kWh gazu propan-butan 0,38zł za 1kWh

Dla powyższego dla mojego domu 6 litrowego ogrzewanym:
-kominkiem akumulacyjnym paląc w nim sezonowanym drewnem zapłacę 561zł za rok.
-kotłem na ekogroszek zapłacę 842zł za rok.
-przy Legalecie zasilanym prądem w G11 (tak jak ja mam) zapłacę ok 2176 za rok czyli 362/mc w sezonie grzewczym
-Dla tego samego domu 6 litrowego ogrzewanego gazem na propan-butan czyli tzw LPG zapłacę 2667zł za rok.


Dla takiego samego domu, będąc w nim palaczem i mając (kotłownię z wyjściem na taras jak to mawiają złośliwi) i dokładając co 6-8 godzin drewno mogę w takim domu z Legaletm i ze zintegrowanym z nim kominkowym wymiennikiem ciepła ogrzewać cały dom za 93zł/mc!
Mogę też mieć w nosie cały ten popiół, rąbanie drewna, składowanie, sezonowanie, transport, kontrolowanie stanów ilościowych i ustawić na elektronicznym wyświetlaczu 22 stopnie i usiąść z książką w ulubionym fotelu płacąc (bądź co bądź za tą wygodę 362zł w m-cu grzewczym).

Legalet zatem nie sprawi, że oszczędzi wam masę energii i będziecie płacić za niego taniej jak za węgiel. 
Ale L jest strasznie wygodny i bezobsługowy i bezawaryjny. Jak chcę to nie muszę się zastanawiać ile mam litrów oleju, ile mam jeszcze gazu, ile mam drewna.
A z drugiej strony jak trzeba będzie zacisnąć pasa to będę palaczem we własnym domu i wtedy zejdę za ogrzewanie do 93zł/mc w sezonie grzewczym czyli rozpatrując to w kategorii ogrzewania tak jak w blokach czyli płacąc przez 12 miesięcy. Koszt Legaletu (paląc jedynie w kominku), kozy, pieca wyjdzie 47zł/mc x 12 mcy.

Dlaczego napisałem wcześniej, że zatoczyłem gigantyczne koło. Dlatego, że doszedłem do wniosku, że nie ważne jakie jest źródło ogrzewania ale ważne jak OCIEPLONY JEST DOM. Im dom cieplejszy tym koszt ogrzewania mniejszy. Zbudujesz 1,5 litrowy dom i możesz nawet ogrzewać najdroższym gazem na propan-butan a i tak wyjdą śmieszne pieniądze za ogrzewanie. Dlatego według mnie trzeba przemyśleć aby w domu była, izolowana płyta fundametowa, ciepłe ściany, ciepły dach, energooszczędne okna, rekuperacja.
Wybór L. jest tak naprawdę sprawą drugorzędną w ogrzewaniu ale co najważniejsze budując jeszcze raz także bym postawił dom na Legalecie  :smile: 
Niech ini mówią co chcą ale L z wymiennikiem kominkowym i elektronicznymi automatycznymi termostatami jest choleernie wygodny, praktyczny i komfortowy.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Wybór L. jest tak naprawdę sprawą drugorzędną w ogrzewaniu ale co najważniejsze budując jeszcze raz także bym postawił dom na Legalecie 
> Niech ini mówią co chcą ale L z wymiennikiem kominkowym i elektronicznymi automatycznymi termostatami jest choleernie wygodny, praktyczny i komfortowy.


I nieekonomicznie drogi inwestycyjnie zapomniałes dodać.
Dzień bez reklamy dniem straconym, nie? Nie mogłeś się powstrzymać...  :smile: 
Mimo wszystko wesołych świąt! (bez ironii).

----------


## pawgar

> I nieekonomicznie drogi inwestycyjnie zapomniałes dodać.
> Dzień bez reklamy dniem straconym, nie? Nie mogłeś się powstrzymać... 
> Mimo wszystko wesołych świąt! (bez ironii).


 Tyle się napisałem a Perm nic nie zrozumiał. Szkoda. 

Ja też cię pozdrawiam.
Wesołych świąt

----------


## tomek131

Zrozumiał ,chodzi że są inne sposoby dostarczenia ciepła (zgodnie z tym co sam pisałeś)  ale wielokrotnie tanśze lub wiele tańsze na etapie inwestycji niż Legalett i tak samo wygodne (mając na myśli prąd jako zródło )

----------


## avatar25

Dane od 19.12.2010 - 02.01.2011 - 14 dni.
Ogrzewamy w taniej taryfie. Zużycie wyniosło 915 kWh. Koszt kWh około 0,24 PLN

Ogrzewamy 160 m.kw., temp. około 21 stopni. Temperatura nie spada już poniżej 20 stopni. Nie mamy kominka. 

Średnio na tydzień zużycie waha się pomiędzy 450 - 510 kWh.

----------


## MCB

To wychodzi 306PLN brutto.
22PLN dziennie.
U mnie, przeliczając na 250m2  było by to 34PLN. 
Zużywam obecnie 1260 - 1680 kWh  co daje 421 - 562 PLN na 14 dni.

Czyli 30 - 40 PLN/dzień

Temperatury od 20,3 do 23 stopni w zależności od pomieszczenia. Na razie nie mam termostatów.

http://mcb.webpark.pl/trn_gabinet_48_1.jpg

----------


## avatar25

> To wychodzi 306PLN brutto.
> 22PLN dziennie.


To już było brutto więc dziennie wyjdzie 16 PLN.

----------


## MCB

No nie wiem.
Wstawiłem kWh do kalkulatora ZE i tyle wyszło (II taryfa, 915kWh, 0 mcy).

----------


## avatar25

> No nie wiem.
> Wstawiłem kWh do kalkulatora ZE i tyle wyszło (II taryfa, 915kWh, 0 mcy).


Podaję cenę jaka mi wychodzi z faktury. Taryfa Enea G12W.

----------


## Dareckyy

Wczoraj rozpoczęła się budowa mojego Legalettu  :smile:  Oby pogoda pozwoliła na szybkie wykonanie płyty.

Poniżej zamieszczam projekt rozmieszczenia systemu rur i nagrzewnic elektrycznych w płycie
https://docs.google.com/viewer?pid=e...number=3&w=800 

oraz zdjęcia z pierwszego dnia budowy http://picasaweb.google.com/darek.cw...ewczyLEGALETT#

----------


## QBELEK

Witaj Dareckyy

Mnie się pierwszy sznur się nie otwiera  :sad: 

A jaki to materiał na podsypkę i jaka powierzchnia płyty, jaki projekt domku?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Dareckyy

Qbelek,

mnie link otwiera się dopiero po kliknięciu kolejnego linka na na nowo otwartej stronie. Może coś sknociłem przy wklejaniu?

Wszystkie informacje dotyczące projektu i budowy zamieszczam w moim dzienniku budowy http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?b=110707&goto=prev
Projekt Abakon 2009, płyta ma wymiar ok. 8x12 m.

Na podbudowę została użyta pospółka prawie 400t oraz "trochę" geowłókniny, bo działka jest lekko pochyła i zakończona skarpą. na zdjęciach w moim dzienniku to wyraźnie widać.

----------


## ohara

> Qbelek,
> 
> mnie link otwiera się dopiero po kliknięciu kolejnego linka na na nowo otwartej stronie. Może coś sknociłem przy wklejaniu?
> 
> Wszystkie informacje dotyczące projektu i budowy zamieszczam w moim dzienniku budowy http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?b=110707&goto=prev
> Projekt Abakon 2009, płyta ma wymiar ok. 8x12 m.
> 
> Na podbudowę została użyta pospółka prawie 400t oraz "trochę" geowłókniny, bo działka jest lekko pochyła i zakończona skarpą. na zdjęciach w moim dzienniku to wyraźnie widać.


Wymiary mojej plyty sa podobne do Twojej (8.9x11.6) - koszt 51k ale agregaty wodne ()dwie sztuki. Budowe plyty robie w sierpniu. Mozesz powiedziec ile Ty placisz za swoja oraz ile zaplaciles osobno za podsypke, koparke i moze rury? Bede mniej wiecej wiedziec ile dodatkowo musze przyszykowac kasy na te rzeczy.

----------


## Dareckyy

Ohara, 

pospółka prawie 400 ton wraz z transportem (34 wywrotki) kosztowały mnie prawie 25k, do tego jeszcze żwir drenarski, piasek, studnia chłonna do drenażu, geowłóknina, płyty ażurowe Meba ok. 50 mkw - wyjdzie pewnie razem za sam materiał na podbudowę ok. 30k. No ale warunki na działce nie są idealne, działka jest pochyła, do tego zakończona skarpą, gdzie trzeba było zrobić wysoki nasyp i odpowiednio go zabezpieczyć .... Przeliczyłem się tu o ok. 50%.

Jeśli chodzi o koszt robocizny i koparki, to Ci nie podam, bo to leży po stronie firmy budowlanej, z którą mam umowę na budowę domu do stanu developerskiego. 

Trudno mi będzie też podać cenę samej płyty fundamentowej Legallet. Wycenę otrzymałem na całość, wpłaty dokonuję transzami za dany etap prac, a tutaj oprócz wykonania płyty, jest również kwestia wykonania tej podbudowy, stóp fundamentowych pod garaż, wcześniej projektu i jego adaptacji, załatwienia formalności związanych z pozwoleniem na budowę, opłacenia kierownika budowy, dodatkowej warstwy 10 cm styro pod płytę i pewnie paru innych rzeczy, nie mam tych pozycji osobno wyliczonych, więc podając wielkość pierwszej transzy (65,5k) nie chcę podać fałszywej informacji, że jest to koszt samej płyty.

Mogę podać, że dopłata do Legalettu w firmie Abakon przy moim projekcie wyniosła ok. 20k w stosunku do wersji podstawowe z "tradycyjną" płytą fundamentową i ogrzewaniem w postaci elektrycznych grzejników konwektorowych.

----------


## ohara

> Ohara, 
> 
> pospółka prawie 400 ton wraz z transportem (34 wywrotki) kosztowały mnie prawie 25k, do tego jeszcze żwir drenarski, piasek, studnia chłonna do drenażu, geowłóknina, płyty ażurowe Meba ok. 50 mkw - wyjdzie pewnie razem za sam materiał na podbudowę ok. 30k. No ale warunki na działce nie są idealne, działka jest pochyła, do tego zakończona skarpą, gdzie trzeba było zrobić wysoki nasyp i odpowiednio go zabezpieczyć .... Przeliczyłem się tu o ok. 50%.
> ...
> .


U mnie z badan wyszlo, ze mam na glebokosci 0.45m wode (byc moze akurat w tym roku sie pokazala ze wzgledu na obfite opady bo miejscowi mowili ze wody tu nie ma...) wiec rowniez w projekcie jest geowloknina i drenanz ale z umowy wynika ze jest to juz wliczone w cene. To co ja mam przygotowac we wlasnym zakresie to piasek (okolo 240 ton) oraz koparkoladowarka na jeden dzien.
 Zastanawiam sie jak to jest z tym piachem. 400 ton to jest strasznie duzo! mnie przerazaja moje 240... Jak zorganizowac taki transport, gdzie skladowac ten piach... Wolalabym, zeby bylo to rowniez zawarte w umowie.

----------


## MCB

U mnie piach przyjeżdżał na bieżąco. Koparka odrzuciła humus i wyprofilowała wykop. Panowie ułożyli dren.
Kolejno przywożone partie pospółki były zagęszczane na bieżąco.
Pamiętaj o przygotowaniu ław (?) dla geodety coby miał gdzie zaznaczyć punkty. Deski i kołki oraz gwoździe. Im lepiej geodeta wyznaczy wstępnie dom tym mniejszy wykop i mniej pospółki. 
Dopiero potem geodeta wyznacza dokładne położenie domu.

----------


## ohara

> U mnie piach przyjeżdżał na bieżąco. Koparka odrzuciła humus i wyprofilowała wykop. Panowie ułożyli dren.
> Kolejno przywożone partie pospółki były zagęszczane na bieżąco.
> Pamiętaj o przygotowaniu ław (?) dla geodety coby miał gdzie zaznaczyć punkty. Deski i kołki oraz gwoździe. Im lepiej geodeta wyznaczy wstępnie dom tym mniejszy wykop i mniej pospółki. 
> Dopiero potem geodeta wyznacza dokładne położenie domu.


Dzieki za rade!!!

----------


## QBELEK

Piach na bieżąco jak najbardziej ale najlepiej naczepą i w krótkich odstępach, ubijanie pospółki idzie migiem. Jeśli nie ma takiej możliwości można pospółkę przywieźć wcześniej i składować na działce. Najlepiej w ilości proponowanej przez legalett, później jeśli zabraknie jest czas na dowóz zanim górka zgromadzonego piachu zniknie. Jak zostanie nadwyżka pospółki zawsze się przyda a i sprzedać nie będzie problemu.   Pamiętać należy o miejscu na wybrany humus albo zorganizować dla niego wywózkę.

Aha po wylaniu  w pompie zostaje  trochę betonu i agregat trzeba wypłukać. Jest problem gdzie to zagospodarować. W moim przypadku sąsiad obok robił fundamenty tradycyjne  i popłuczyny przyjął.

Jak kto ma możliwość w swojej okolicy wykopu piachu z własnego wykopaliska tzw. dzikiego to nadaje się on jak najbardziej na pospółkę. Ja za późno się o tym dowiedziałem  :sad:  a można było sposobem gospodarczym.....

----------


## QBELEK

Dareckyy napisz  w takim razie co to jest za kruszywo na fotkach w obrębie elementów brzegowych fundamentu? 
Na jednej fotce widać rury spiro fi 100 bodajże. Czy to do kanałów grzewczych? Jeśli tak to czemu spiro?

----------


## Dareckyy

To kruszywo to własnie ta "pospółka", tak go określali kierownik budowy i pracownicy. Z niej jest wykonana cała podbudowa pod płytę. Faktycznie wg kopalni kamienia jest to mieszanka 0-63 mm http://www.ksswisla.pl/oferta_mieszanka1.php
"Pospółka" była przywożona przez kilka dni i na bieżąco rozprowadzana koparką i zagęszczana.


Z rur spiro fi 100 mm wykonany będzie cały system ogrzewania umieszczony w płycie fundamentowej zgodnie z ofertą Legalettu system spiro 100 http://www.legalett.com.pl/?P=cykl&SP=spiro

----------


## QBELEK

Legalett Gdańsk obecnie  prowadzi kanały grzewcze rurami fi 50 natomiast spiro fi 100 stosuje się w wyjątkowych przypadkach, nie pamiętam jakich.

----------


## MCB

szkody górnicze?

Przy okazji napiszcie jak wygłuszyliście agregaty.

Ja zastosowałem 2 metody:

1.
a. standardowa pokrywa metalowa
b. standardowa pokrywa "drewniana"
c. 2 warstwy podkładu pod panele (zielonego)
d. silikon po obwodzie
e. brak na razie płytki gresowej i fug

2.
a. standardowa pokrywa metalowa
b. 1 warstwa pianki stosowanej pod stelaże KG
c. 2 warstwy maty akustycznej z allegro
d. pokrywa z finishparkietu

Metoda 2-ga skuteczniejsza.
Jak dla mnie obie niewystarczające. Szum słychać.

----------


## Dareckyy

A gdzie (w jakich pomieszczeniach) masz umieszczone agregaty? Ja mam zaplanowany jeden w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, więc tutaj nie powinno być żadnego problemu z szumem, a drugi w holu (zamykanym ze wszystkich stron drzwiami) przy drzwiach do trzech sypialni. Ciekaw jestem, czy będzie słyszalny przez drzwi w sypialniach w nocy?

BTW Dzisiaj były robione instalacje kanalizacyjne i wodne w moim Legalecie, izolacja pod płytą z trzech warstw styropianu co daje grubość 30 cm, zbrojenie dolne. Jutro mają być układane rury spiro do systemu ogrzewania http://picasaweb.google.com/darek.cw...22760019937330

----------


## MCB

Agregaty w:

1. Szafie w korytarzu do pom. technicznych
2. Sieni za drzwiami.
3. Garderobie obok sypialni.

Szum z garderoby (wyizolowany matą akustyczną) niewielki, ale jednak jest. Garderoba na razie pusta to i rezonuje.

Agregaty 1 i 2 nie przeszkadzają, ale jednak wolałbym wyciszyć dokładniej.

----------


## rewo66

Witam 
Jestem nowy w tym doborowym towarzystwie. Widzę że ten watek jakby trochę umiera. Może najpierw o sobie mamy zamiar w tym roku zacząc budowę domu parterówka projekt Sfinks III pracowni Studio Atrium. Jesteśmy w fazie papieerkologii do PNB. Przeczytałem ten wątek od dechy do dechy nie ukrywam że czasami się setnie uśmiałem z różnych potyczek i bitewek niektórych forumowiczów ale jak to jeden piszących na tym wątku stwierdził trzeba oddzielić ziarno od plew. Mimo różnych poziomów toczącej się tutaj dyskusji wyciagnąłem bardzo dużo istotnych dla mnie informacji. Przekonałem się do tego systemu ogrzewania z całą świadomością jego zalet jak i wad. Zrobiliśmy z żoną burzę mózgów i wyszło nam w porównaniu wszystkich opcji grzewczych po podliczeniu wszytkich plusów i minusów że to jednak ten system. Kwestia tylko ceny za wykonanie płyty jaką obecnie zaspiewają nam wykonawcy. Zdecydowaliśmy się tylko na płytę Legallet bez ścian Praefy gdyż te nas nie przekonały. Aha zapomniałem budujemy się na Śląsku w Pyrzowicach. Wysłałem maile o wyceny do Legalletu w Gańsku oraz do Abakonu i Pref-Budu czekamy na wyceny. Przygotowani jesteśmy psychicznie na cenę tej płyty. A może nie??????????????????????? Pozdrowienia.

----------


## perm

> Witam 
> Jestem nowy w tym doborowym towarzystwie. Widzę że ten watek jakby trochę umiera. Może najpierw o sobie mamy zamiar w tym roku zacząc budowę domu parterówka projekt Sfinks III pracowni Studio Atrium. Jesteśmy w fazie papieerkologii do PNB. Przeczytałem ten wątek od dechy do dechy nie ukrywam że czasami się setnie uśmiałem z różnych potyczek i bitewek niektórych forumowiczów ale jak to jeden piszących na tym wątku stwierdził trzeba oddzielić ziarno od plew. Mimo różnych poziomów toczącej się tutaj dyskusji wyciagnąłem bardzo dużo istotnych dla mnie informacji. Przekonałem się do tego systemu ogrzewania* z całą świadomością jego zalet jak i wad.* Zrobiliśmy z żoną burzę mózgów i wyszło nam w porównaniu wszystkich opcji grzewczych po podliczeniu wszytkich plusów i minusów że to jednak ten system. Kwestia tylko ceny za wykonanie płyty jaką obecnie zaspiewają nam wykonawcy. Zdecydowaliśmy się tylko na płytę Legallet bez ścian Praefy gdyż te nas nie przekonały. Aha zapomniałem budujemy się na Śląsku w Pyrzowicach. Wysłałem maile o wyceny do Legalletu w Gańsku oraz do Abakonu i Pref-Budu czekamy na wyceny. Przygotowani jesteśmy psychicznie na cenę tej płyty. A może nie??????????????????????? Pozdrowienia.


A jakie są te wady?

----------


## QBELEK

Może szumy jak pisał ostatnio MCB

----------


## perm

> Może szumy jak pisał ostatnio MCB


No tak. Przepchnąć wystarczającą ilość powietrza przez kanał fi 50 to wymaga niezłego wentylatorka. Ogrzewanie powietrzne nadmuchowe którego wydajność można porównywać do legalett ma  przekrój kanałów ok 10 - 20 razy większy. Te kanały legalettu o fi 50 muszą być bardzo gładkie w środku łącznie z połączeniami inaczej przy takich sporych chyba szybkościach przepływu generowałyby i opór i hałas
No ale ciekaw jestem jakie wady znalazł *rewo66.*

----------


## MCB

Wentylatorek nieźle kręci. Potworny hałas zwłaszcza przy rozruchu. Po zakryciu skrzynek prawie niesłyszalny.
Wg mnie przede wszystkim trzeba dobrze zaizolować przepusty, potem klapę.
Co do średnic rurek i ich wpływu na szum to podejrzewam, że bardziej przenoszą szum rury "zbiorcze" 110mm. Są bliżej powierzchni płyty.

U mnie zauważyłem, że lekki szum słychać wewnątrz obudowy kominka. Obudowa z betonu komórkowego. Szum prawdopodobnie przenosi się poprzez rurę 110mm doprowadzającą powietrze do spalania. Przebiega ona bardzo blisko rury "zbiorczej" legalettu. A sama obudowa kominka szum wzmacnia.

Końcowe wnioski odnośnie szumów podam po zakończeniu prac czyli jak tylko "fachofcy" dotną gres i przykryją skrzynki.

Jak na razie to podłoga wcale nie ciepła a w całym domu ok. 20,5st. z minimalnymi wahaniami dobowymi (<1st.).
Co ciekawe tak samo ciepło jest na poddaszu mimo, że tam nie grzeję. Czasem tylko wieczorem rozpalam w kominku, aby dogrzać łazienkę na czas kąpieli.
L. liczony był na sam parter. 
Jak na pierwszy sezon grzania jest całkiem dobrze, a jeszcze sporo do zrobienia w zakresie izolacji i docieplania (garaż, drzwi do garażu, murłaty).
No i lustro wody 16cm poniżej L. też trochę ciepełka zabiera. Ten temat był poruszany w innym wątku, chyba o płycie fundamentowej.
m.

----------


## Jani_63

> Witam 
> Jestem nowy w tym doborowym towarzystwie. 
> (...) Przekonałem się do tego systemu ogrzewania *z całą świadomością jego zalet jak i wad.* Zrobiliśmy z żoną burzę mózgów i wyszło nam w porównaniu wszystkich opcji grzewczych* po podliczeniu wszytkich plusów i minusów* że to jednak ten system...


 :smile:  To jednak nie Ferrari, że pomimo częstych wizyt w serwisie można być dumnym ze znalezienia się w doborowym towarzystwie.
Też jestem ciekaw tych wad i minusów jakie znalazłeś obiektywnie w systemie, a które mimo to go nie zdyskredytowały.

----------


## rewo66

Witam
Widzę pewne ozywienie na forum i bardzo fajnie. Perm jest ciekawy jakie wady znalazłem w tym systemie. Kążdy system ma jakieś wady gdy by był taki bez wad to chyba wszyscy by go stosowali. Przechodząc do wad to zazanaczam iż jest to wyłącznie moje subiektywne zdanie i nie każdy musi się z nim zgodzić. Jakie wady? 
1. Monopol jednej firmy ale oni mają patent więc można to zrozumieć i trzeba to przyjąć. (wada ogólna)
2. Bardzo mała ilość firm wykonujących płyty na licencji Legallet - kilka w kraju to też winduje ceny Przy większej ilości może była by jakaś konkurencja o klienta.
3. Wydatkowanie na samym początku dużej sumy przy tradycyjnym funadamencie rozkłada się to bardziej w czasie. (wada indywidualna)
4. Wątpliwość co do wytrzymałości styro pod płytą po 20 - 30 latach ( wada indywidualna - niektórzy się tym nie przejmują)
5. Umiejscowienie agregatów czasami z konieczności w miejscu które nie bardzo nam pasuje estetycznie ale to zależy jaki dom buduje się (wada indywidualna)
6. Szumy (wada indywidualna - gdyż nie każdemu to przeszkadza i może zależeć od innych czynników np. jakości wykonania, umiejscowienia, wrażliwości słuchu itd) to jest wada wymieniona przez moją żonę która słyszy szepty nawet 2 piętra wyżej Ha ha ha ha. Gdybym to wiedział przed ślubem  :eek: 
7 Konieczność już na etapie funadmentów zaplanowania instalacji wodnej, kanalizy co przy niezdecydowaniu mojej żony jak ma być w kuchni czy łazience masakra!!! 
8. Ceny energii elektrycznej - wieka niewiadoma ( piszą o wzroście w przyszłości nawet o 80%)
Dla nas najistotniejszą wadą jest wada trzecia ale to moje indywidualne podejście do wad,a przy plusach tego systemu których nie będę wymieniał powoduje iż przekonaliśmy się do tego systemu grzania. Czekam na wyceny ????????  :stereo:

----------


## perm

A czy analizowałeś oferty innych firm wykonujących fundament płytowy? Zastanawiałeś się za ile mozna zrobić podobny fundament biorąc zwykłą firmę budowlaną? Porównując do innych, Legalett to drogie rozwiązanie. Ja uważam że nieuzasadnienie drogie. Nieuzasadnienie dlatego że jak *Jani* napisał nie jest to "ferrari" wśród fundamentów jak mogłoby wynikać z reklam. Wątpliwości budzą: stosowany przez nich do izolacji styropian (niewiadomego pochodzenia), wybór powietrza jako środka przenoszącego energię cieplną  i cena za całość, nijak nie mająca się do kosztów materiału i nakładu robocizny. Ja oceniam to jako rozwiązanie dla inwestorów bardzo wygodnych, nie dbających specjalnie o koszty i nie interesujących się zastosowanymi rozwiązaniami technicznymi. Uważałem do tej pory że system jest przynajmniej bezproblemowy ale patrząc na posty MCB ktory próbuje jakoś wyciszyć wentylatory oraz problemy z osuszaniem powietrza w kanałach (jakiś agregat budowlany do tego) myślę że mimo wysokiej bardzo ceny firma Legalett przerzuca na swoich klientow problemy ktore wogóle nie powinny zajmować ich uwagi.

----------


## rewo66

Owszem brałem pod uwagę wykonanie płyty fundamentowej przez firmę inną niż te które się tym zajmują pod egidą Legalletu. I owszem wykonają ale tylko samą płytę fundamentową bez części grzewczej. I tę opcję traktuję jako rezerwową z podłogówką. Ale przedewszystkim nie chcę mieć w podłodze rurek wodnych i tym bardziej kabli elektrycznych wolę zdecydowanie powietrzne kanały. Stąd płyta Legalett. Co do styropianu to rozmawiałem telefonicznie z Pref- Budem i powiedzieli jeżeli klient sobie życzy to oni mogą dać styro XPS o 30 cm grubości wg zasad Klient nasz pan. Owszem za ten "luksus" też trzeba zapłacić.

----------


## rewo66

Co do ceny to jestem przygotowany że bedzie duża (myślę że jestem???) Ale ja buduję dom parterowy o pow. 120m2 i jak porównałem koszty tej płyty z fudndamentem tradycyjnym + koszty zakupu i instalacji ogrzewania + koszty wylewek podłogowych to wyszło mi różnicy ok. 20k. przy pesymistycznych założeniach.

----------


## rewo66

Jest jeszcze jeden argument może najsilniejszy za płytą legallet - moją małżonka która nie chce w podłodze wody i kabli oraz nie chce widzieć węgla (gaz u nas odpada na starcie). Cóż ja mam począć  :bash:

----------


## rewo66

Pompa ciepła gruntowa też odpada a powietrzną to se można wodę podgrzać ale ogrzać cały dom to już trudniejsza sprawa

----------


## perm

Kanały powietrzne mają może tylko jedną ale za to bardzo ważną zaletę. Nie da się ich zepsuć w czasie użytkowania. To  praktycznie wieczne rozwiązanie.

----------


## QBELEK

> U mnie zauważyłem, że lekki szum słychać wewnątrz obudowy kominka. Obudowa z betonu komórkowego. Szum prawdopodobnie przenosi się poprzez rurę 110mm doprowadzającą powietrze do spalania. Przebiega ona bardzo blisko rury "zbiorczej" legalettu. A sama obudowa kominka szum wzmacnia.


Nie masz w obudowie tłumików na wyjściu powietrza z podłogi zanim trafi do wymiennika?

----------


## tomek131

rewo66 Abakon czy Pref-bud wykona ci też płytę a na niej podłogówkę wodną,Czemu nie chcesz podłogówki wodnej?Wyjdzie na tyle taniej,że starczy na dobrą powietrzną pompę ciepła i da się nią ogrzać dom.Nawet gdyby średni COP wyszedł 2, to i tak zapłacisz kilkadziesiąt % mniej za prąd niż w Legalecie.Uważaj na Pref-bud ,bo sporo negatywnych opinii na ich temat się ostatnio pojawia

----------


## Jani_63

*rewo66*, jeśli Twoja połowica tylko i wyłącznie stawia na grzanie "luftem", to jest jeszcze powietrzne ogrzewanie nadmuchowe.
System równie dobry, a przy tym oferujący kilka praktycznych "gadżetów".
Ale żeby być obiektywny, wybór między tymi systemami zleży od technologi w jakiej chcesz postawić dom, bo osobiście uważam, że np. jedną z głównych zalet ogrzewania nadmuchowego jest dynamika jego działania i brak konieczności grzania (poza utrzymaniem temperatury dyżurnej) jak domownicy wybyli, a to z kolei zdecydowanie lepiej się sprawdza przy technologi szkieletowej.
Przy technologii tradycyjnej, gdzie występuje duża akumulacyjność budynku Legalett może być efektywniejszym ogrzewaniem powietrznym. Zaznaczam powietrznym. 
Tylko ta jego jednokierunkowość co do wyboru wytwornika ciepła - prąd. :(
Są na tej planecie znane inne rozwiązania oparte prądzie o korzystniejszym stosunku efektu grzewczego do ceny.
Masz jeszcze czas zanim wbijesz przysłowiową łopatę, więc kombinuj. ;)

----------


## Browar

> A czy analizowałeś oferty innych firm wykonujących fundament płytowy? Zastanawiałeś się za ile mozna zrobić podobny fundament biorąc zwykłą firmę budowlaną? Porównując do innych, Legalett to drogie rozwiązanie. Ja uważam że nieuzasadnienie drogie. Nieuzasadnienie dlatego że jak *Jani* napisał nie jest to "ferrari" wśród fundamentów jak mogłoby wynikać z reklam. Wątpliwości budzą: stosowany przez nich do izolacji styropian (niewiadomego pochodzenia), wybór powietrza jako środka przenoszącego energię cieplną i cena za całość, nijak nie mająca się do kosztów materiału i nakładu robocizny. Ja oceniam to jako rozwiązanie dla inwestorów bardzo wygodnych, nie dbających specjalnie o koszty i nie interesujących się zastosowanymi rozwiązaniami technicznymi. Uważałem do tej pory że system jest przynajmniej bezproblemowy ale patrząc na posty MCB ktory próbuje jakoś wyciszyć wentylatory oraz problemy z osuszaniem powietrza w kanałach (jakiś agregat budowlany do tego) myślę że mimo wysokiej bardzo ceny firma Legalett przerzuca na swoich klientow problemy ktore wogóle nie powinny zajmować ich uwagi.




Nie zgadzam się z powyższym w całej rozciągłości  :big tongue: 

Po pierwsze bardzo długo analizowałem koszty L przed rozpoczęciem budowy. Miałem wyceny tradycyjnych fundamentów z kilku firm, zwykłej płyty fundamentowej także. Do tych kosztów trzeba doliczyć instalację grzewczą + tradycyjne grzejniki, ewentualnie wykonanie podłogówki + (przy tradycyjnych fundamentach) izolacje + przy tradycyjnych i „zwykłych” płytach dochodzą wylewki (firma od „zwykłej płyty” nie dawała gwarancji że wylewki nie będą potrzebne). Po zliczeniu wszystkich kosztów L. był tylko parę tysięcy droższy, ale płaci się tez za patent i ja to rozumiem – ktoś to wymyślił, opatentował i teraz na tym zarabia.  
Styropian nie jest „niewiadomego pochodzenia” – dzwonisz do L i podadzą Ci producenta (ja już nie pamiętam co to za firma była ale wtedy sprawdzałem i była to firma powszechnie znana).
Owszem jest to rozwiązanie dla ludzi wygodnych i w związku z tym szukających nowych, ciekawych rozwiązań technicznych a nie dziury w całym. Co do „bezproblemowości” to owszem L. miał wpadki chociażby u mnie, ale pokaz mi wykonawcę w Polsce który nie miał wpadek… Za to podejście do zgłoszonej reklamacji mają w pełni profesjonalne i działają b. szybko, sprawnie i bez zbędnych przepychanek co jest w Polsce rzadkością ! 
„Problemy” które wymieniłeś też są lekko mówiąc śmieszne (jak się nie ma czego przyczepić to się wymyśla ?)
Wyciszanie wentylatorów to sprawa indywidualna – niektórzy nic z tym nie robią i nic im nie przeszkadza. Ja sobie wyciszyłem bo miałem taki pomysł a nie dlatego że nie mogłem wytrzymać szumów. Równie dobrze ktoś może próbować wyciszyć sobie lodówkę – czy to że lodówka sobie bzyczy to jest jej wada, która dyskwalifikuje danego producenta ? 
„Jakiś agregat budowlany” to tez nie jest wymóg L, czy przerzucanie problemów ale wyście do klienta i umożliwienie grzania na wczesnym etapie budowy. Jaki inny system to umożliwia ? 

Znikną prawie z tego wątku główny agitator na rzecz L a w zamian pojawili się „fahoffcy – doradcy” którzy nie mają w tym temacie żadnego doświadczenia ale na siłę szukają dziury… Ja ktoś napisze że wycisza agregaty – WADA!, jak komuś mysz się wgryzła w styro – WADA! Jak styropian się „rozpełznie za 40 lat – WADA!... 
Tylko co mnie obchodzi czy mi się styropian za 40 lat pod płytą „rozpełznie” ? Jeżeli dożyję to zapewne będę miał większe zmartwiania niż styropian pod płytą… Mam wrażenie że najwięcej krytycznych uwag maja tu do powiedzenia ci którzy wybudowali inaczej – może z zazdrości , a może po prostu konkurencja… Ja z L jestem zadowolony bo to najbardziej bezobsługowy i bezawaryjny  system jaki znam . Nawet jeżeli nawali agregat to można go wymienić bez problemu. Powietrze w rurach nie może się „przepalić” jak np. naruszony kabel elektryczny i nie będzie nic ciekło jak przy uszkodzonej podłogówce wodnej – wszystko jest pod kontrolą i za to się płaci. A czy można taniej ? Pewnie można  - zawsze można taniej tylko nie zawsze udaje się lepiej…  

Trafnych wyborów.

Browar

----------


## Jani_63

> Tylko co mnie obchodzi czy mi się styropian za 40 lat pod płytą „rozpełznie” ? Jeżeli dożyję to zapewne będę miał większe zmartwiania niż styropian pod płytą…   
> 
> Browar


 Ale mnie rozbawiłeś swoim podejściem do tego problemu w niedzielny poranek.  :big grin: 
Eifflel konstruując swoją wieżę raczej w zamyśle zakładał że ona postoi trochę dłużej niż on sam pożyje, a nie przypuszczalna data zejścia + 10-letni margines bezpieczeństwa jakby ktoś miał się przeczepić.
"Po nas choćby potop" to niezbyt trafna maksyma dla budownictwa.  :smile:

----------


## perm

Polak zawsze kupił najlepszy samochód na świecie. Co z tego że dużo pali, że nie warty takich pieniędzy, że zardzewieje szybko. Jest najlepszy bo ja go kupiłem! Jasne że można się cieszyć z szumiących agregatów, bylejakiego styropianu czy z wydania kupy kasy. Wszystko można. Gorzej jak się do tego dorabia ideologię. Napisałbyś *browar* zgodnie z prawdą że jak podejmowałeś decyzję to wybrałeś firmę która zrobiłaby to szybko i bezproblemowo, miałeś na to pieniądze i niespecjalnie je liczyłeś, część ograniczeń systemu wziąłes pod uwagę, z częsci wad nie zdawałeś sobie sprawy, system działa, spełnia swoje zadanie, szumy jezeli są nie sa dokuczliwe, styro jeżeli nawet siada to w takim stopniu że jest to niezauważalne itd. To byłoby uczciwe postawienie sprawy. 
Popatrz na MCB. Pisze jak jest. Chwali to co na pochwałę zasługuje ale pisze też o tym co dla niego jest jakimś tam problemem. U wielu, np Pawgara i podobnych wszystko jest cacy! Nie ważne pieniądze, nie ważna technologia. Nic nie wazne! Ważne że mam Legalett. Żenujące to jest!
O ile Pawgar jest z Legalettem jakos związany to ty chyba nie. Ja nie twierdziłem nigdy i nie twierdzę dalej że kupno fundamentu Legalett to zły wybór. To jest za każdym razem kwestia indywidualna. U ciebie za przeważyły takie względy jak piszesz Ok. Przydałoby się jednak trochę zrozumienia dla tych którzy oprócz zalet próbują równiez poznać wady systemu, niestety skrzętnie przez firmę ukrywane. Ja tego kompletnie nie rozumiem. Firma postawiła na klientów z pieniędzmi chcących mieć spokój i działający system. Oferuje im wysoką jakość wykonawstwa i serwisu gwarancyjnego. Za to bierze niemałe pieniądze. Klient o tym wie i zgadza się na to. Jednoczesnie ta sama firma wsadza pod płytę styropian który według zaleceń producentów nie zawsze się do tego nadaje ale jest bardzo tani, na pytania o niego tu na forum nie udziela odpowiedzi, pożycza klientom (tym samym ktorzy zapłacili sporo za święty spokój) agregat budowlany by sami sobie w wolnej chwili wilgoć z kanałów usunęli, pozwala im na szukanie najlepszych sposobów wygłuszenia szumiących wentylatorów. Gdzie sens, gdzie logika?

----------


## MCB

W starym domu głośniej niż L. w nowym pracuje ogrzewanie wodne. W rurkach i na termostatach szumi tym bardziej im bliżej momentu odcięcia.
Podłogowe wodne pewnie by nie szumiało. Kolega ma i zadowolony. Chociaż ostatnio prowadził dochodzenie co mu tak żre prąd kiedy wszystko wyłączone. Okazało się, że pompy obiegowe pieca co. Ciekaw jestem kto ten koszt wlicza przy porównaniach? A kto wlicza opłaty stałe za gaz?

Powiem tak: jeżeli była by firma, która zrobi płytę z podłogówką wodną tak sprawnie i dobrze jak L. zrobił swoją, dostarczy dobrą i w miarę bezobsługową PC oraz wykona tanio instalację dolnego źródła to wybrał bym PC. Ale takich firm nie było kiedy się budowałem i nadal nie ma.

----------


## Jani_63

Może mi coś umknęło w ciągu ostatniego miesiąca, ale jeśli nie 
to właśnie mija* 133 dni* od czasu jak *pdurys* wysłał do Legalettu pismo w sprawie zachowywanie się styropianu EPS 100 pod płytą :( (http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4298934)
Brak odpowiedzi to co najmniej nie poważne ze strony poważnej (w tym momencie powinno być w cudzysłowie) firmy jaką się mieni Legalett, by nie powiedzieć kpina  :mad:

----------


## rewo66

Witam 
Browar ma rację co do wykonanie płyty fundamentowej przez inne firmy budowlane mi też nie dawali gwarancji braku robienia wylewek później. Z pozostałymi stwierdzeniami też ma rację trzeba pamiętać o indywidualnym podejściu inwestora coś co jest wadą dla jednego drugi tego nawet nie zauważy bo mu to nie przeszkadza

----------


## pawgar

> U wielu, np Pawgara i podobnych wszystko jest cacy! Nie ważne pieniądze, nie ważna technologia. Nic nie wazne! Ważne że mam Legalett. Żenujące to jest!
> O ile Pawgar jest z Legalettem jakos związany to ty chyba nie.


Cześć perm. Widzę, że o mnie nie zapomniałeś. Miło, że o mnie pamiętasz. 
Wdepnąłem ci swego czasu na odcisk i nie możesz tego zapomieć?
Musisz jakoś z tym żyć.

Pozwolę sobie zacytować jedną osobę z wątku o pompach ciepła.




> Czasem też mam wrażenie ,że nazwijmy to wybierający inaczej niż PCi tylko czyhają aż w wątku o PCi pojawi się ktoś z problemem zużycia energii,niedobranej czy niedoregulowanej instalacji by wskakiwać i robić popłoch,wytykać jakie to PCi są be...A tu Bobek jest rozczarowany bo ostatnio więcej ludzi zadowolonych a sporadycznie ktoś z problemem.


Co mam ci napisać. Że chodzi i się nie psuje? Przepraszam że tak jest, ale daj mi szansę może coś nawali.

O już wiem, żeby dodać ci otuchy, że jednak z tym L. coś nie tak to przy mrozach w okolicach -16 stopni L. zaczął mi nie wyrabiać w tańszej taryfie taryfie. Przekładając to na pieniądze, gdyby taki mróz potrzymał przez miesiąc zapłacił bym za ogrzewanie ok 1000zł/mc. Gdyby jeszcze mocniej zmroziło... poszedł bym z torbami. 

Mam nadzieję że ci lepiej. Acha i przy tych mrozach jedną sypialnię miałem wyraźnie zimniejszą (znaczy się niedogrzaną). Nie wiem czy to sprawa L czy izolacji ścian. Od miesiąca umawiam się z pdurysem na przyjazd z jego kamerą termowizyjną ale jak na razie jest za ciepło więc poczekam na większe mrozy. 

Co do MCB



> Powiem tak: jeżeli była by firma, która zrobi płytę z podłogówką wodną  tak sprawnie i dobrze jak L. zrobił swoją, dostarczy dobrą i w miarę  bezobsługową PC oraz wykona tanio instalację dolnego źródła to wybrał  bym PC. Ale takich firm nie było kiedy się budowałem i nadal nie  ma.


 Podpisuję się pod tym. 
Swego czasu poprosiłem o experyment jednego z leniwych użytkowników tego wątku. Takich co nigdy nie pojechali oglądać jak to na żywo wygląda, ani nie skorzystali z zaproszenia innych forumowiczów aby go zobaczyć. Osoba ta miała mi przedstawić dwie alternatywne wyceny wykonania płyty fundamentowej (dowolnej firmy) z jakimkolwiek ogrzewaniem podłogowym, ale nie podjęła rękawicy. temat jest otwarty.
Chodziło mi o ofertę firmy do której można zadzwonić zapytać taka która istnieje a nie taką którą ktoś gdzieś słyszał.

dla przypomnienia było to w tamtym roku.




> Zgadzasz się na mały eksperyment?
> Przedstaw mi przynajmniej dwie oferty alternatywnej możliwości postawienia fundamentu

----------


## QBELEK

> . Od miesiąca umawiam się z pdurysem na przyjazd z jego kamerą termowizyjną ale jak na razie jest za ciepło więc poczekam na większe mrozy.


 Nie zwlekajcie za bardzo bo od połowy lutego zima ma odpuścić.

----------


## perm

Nie szanuję ludzi którzy dla udowodnienia swoich racji sięgają po inne niż racjonalne arguimenty. Dostałem dzieki tobie bana bo nie potrafiłeś odpowiedziec na moje wątpliwości Legalett dotyczące. Tak cię ubodło że firma w ktorej pracujesz jest stawiana w trudnej sytuacji i nie potrafi odpowiedziec na proste pytania że posłużyłeś się taką metoda poniżej pasa. Podobnie stało sie z Tomkiem. Wypisujesz że nikt nie podał ci namiarów na firmę która zrobiła by to samo co legalett czyli fundament płytowy z ogrzewaniem. Dam ci dwie, obie zrobią to taniej. Schwedenplatte (wbrew nazwie operują w Polsce) i scanbet ze Szczecina. Do tego żadna z nich nie stosuje tandetnego styropianu do izolacji.

----------


## MCB

Tak dla jasności (http://www.schwedenplatte.de/service/index.pl.html):

"Następnie układa się dwie warstwy płyt styropianowych EPS z wykończeniem zakładkowym (100 mm na każdą warstwę). Teraz wyznacza się wnęki konstrukcyjne pod ściany nośne."

Ogólnie produkt ww firmy mi się podoba. Strona profesjonalna. 

Widzę kilka różnic w stosunku do L. 
1. Zmienna grubość płyty (w miejscach głównych obciążeń).
2. Folia izolacyjna.
3. Nośnik ciepła.



Całość wydaje się być dobrą alternatywą dla L. Ciekaw jestem wyceny.

MCB

----------


## HenoK

> Tak dla jasności (http://www.schwedenplatte.de/service/index.pl.html
> 
> "Następnie układa się dwie warstwy płyt styropianowych EPS z wykończeniem zakładkowym (100 mm na każdą warstwę). Teraz wyznacza się wnęki konstrukcyjne pod ściany nośne."


Ale jest też to :



> Pierwsza warstwa składa się z płyt XPSN-V-L, na których później będą stały ściany nośne.


Dobrze to widać na przekrojach, np. : http://www.schwedenplatte.de/tech/Re...sivhaus.de.pdf

----------


## MCB

Zgadza się. XPS jest w miejscach o zwiększonym nacisku.

----------


## QBELEK

> scanbet ze *Szczecina*. Do tego żadna z nich nie stosuje tandetnego styropianu do izolacji.


 Teraz rozumiem skąd ta nagonka na legalett, perm o ile pamiętam masz coś wspólnego z branżą budowlaną w relacjach zawodowych.

----------


## Jędruśki

Ku przerwaniu wszechobecnej wymianie ciosów....pokornie zapytam czy ktoś z Szanownych Budujących wie jakiej grubości są ściany Pra-efy? Pytanie następne brzmi: jaki wpływ na rachunki za ogrzewanie ma "wyszczuplenie" ścian o 15% ??????? 
Gdyby HenoK odpowiedział byłbym zobowiązany..................

----------


## HenoK

> Ku przerwaniu wszechobecnej wymianie ciosów....pokornie zapytam czy ktoś z Szanownych Budujących wie jakiej grubości są ściany Pra-efy? Pytanie następne brzmi: jaki wpływ na rachunki za ogrzewanie ma "wyszczuplenie" ścian o 15% ??????? 
> Gdyby HenoK odpowiedział byłbym zobowiązany..................


Z tego co pamiętam, to 14 lub 15cm. 
O wpływie akumulacyjności na zużycie energii do ogrzewania pisałem tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4509896

----------


## Jędruśki

Akumulacyjność rozumiem! Ale jeżeli możesz odpowiedz czy rezygnacja z grubości ściany w 15% będzie skutkowała 15% wzrostem zapotrzebowania na energię?

----------


## Marcin92

To nie jest chyba taki prosty przelicznik. Podejrzewam, że tu trzeba uwzględnić wiele innych czynników.

----------


## perm

> Teraz rozumiem skąd ta nagonka na legalett, perm o ile pamiętam masz coś wspólnego z branżą budowlaną w relacjach zawodowych.


Nie, nie mam nic wspólnego z budowlanką. Daaawno temu miałem firmę zajmująca się mówiąc ogólnie drewnem a więc parę razy zdarzyło mi się postawić drewniany dom, wyremontowac więźbę i przy okazji dach itd. Od kilkunastu lat zajmuję się czymś zupełnie innym ale jakaś tam wiedza pozostała. Firma Scanbet będzie być może robiła mi fundament płytowy, może też i ściany ale jestem dopiero na etapie uzgadniania szczegółów. Nie wiem czy się na nich zdecyduję bo koresponduję z nimi juz 2 miesiące a dalej nic konkretnego nie wiem. Ponoć mają dużo zamówień (specjalizują się w elementach betonowych) i dlatego. Trochę to deprymujące Firma Scanbet nie ma swojego dedykowanego systemu. Robi to co klient zleci ale na zyczenie mogą zainstalować każdy rodzaj ogrzewania (przynajmniej tak twierdzą). Ja ich nie polecam, zbyt mało o nich wiem. Może to rzetelna firma może nie, trudno mi coś na ten temat powiedzieć.

----------


## Jani_63

> Akumulacyjność rozumiem! Ale jeżeli możesz odpowiedz czy rezygnacja z grubości ściany w 15% będzie skutkowała 15% wzrostem zapotrzebowania na energię?


 Jeżeli pocienisz ścianę zewnętrzną o 15% zmienisz (zwiększysz) współczynnik przenikania ciepła, a to będzie miało wpływ na zapotrzebowanie ciepła.
Nie będzie to na pewno 15%, ale ile dokładnie to trzeba dokładnie policzyć, bo ściany zewnętrzne to tylko część przegród zewnętrznych.
Jeśli z kolei planujesz zmniejszyć tylko  grubość przegrody konstrukcyjnej (poniżej 15cm to nie za bardzo, ale zapytaj konstruktora), a uzyskaną różnicę dołożysz do ocieplenia osiągniesz efekt odwrotny, czyli zmniejszysz współczynnik "U"

----------


## Jędruśki

> To nie jest chyba taki prosty przelicznik. Podejrzewam, że tu trzeba uwzględnić wiele innych czynników.


Ok! Rozumiem że przelicznik nie będze 100=100.
Ale chodzi mi o rząd wielkości! Mieliśmy mieć ściany wyjątkowej grubości 180 mm!
 Teraz Wykonawca przekonuje nas ze i 150 mm w zupełności wystarczy. Mamy mu zaufać czy..................no właśnie!
I pozostawmy w spokoju inne czynniki!

----------


## perm

> Ok! Rozumiem że przelicznik nie będze 100=100.
> Ale chodzi mi o rząd wielkości! Mieliśmy mieć ściany wyjątkowej grubości 180 mm!
> Teraz Wykonawca przekonuje nas ze i 150 mm w zupełności wystarczy. Mamy mu zaufać czy..................no właśnie!
> I pozostawmy w spokoju inne czynniki!


Ale to będzie tylko ściana nośna, w małym stopniu spełniająca funkcję izolacyjną? Jakieś ocieplenie do tego będzie? Jeżeli tak to spokojnie może być cieńsza o ile dalej będzie wystarczająco wytrzymała.

----------


## Browar

> Ale mnie rozbawiłeś swoim podejściem do tego problemu w niedzielny poranek. 
> Eifflel konstruując swoją wieżę raczej w zamyśle zakładał że ona postoi trochę dłużej niż on sam pożyje, a nie przypuszczalna data zejścia + 10-letni margines bezpieczeństwa jakby ktoś miał się przeczepić.
> "Po nas choćby potop" to niezbyt trafna maksyma dla budownictwa.


Cieszę się, że mogłem poprawić CI humor  :wink:  Porównanie mojego domu do wiezy eiffla też jest dosyć zabawne  :smile: . Notabene wieża Eiffla miała być rozebrana po 20 latach od postawienia i gdyby nie liczne renowacje już dawno by się rozsypała  :big tongue: 
Ja nie miałem jednak na myśli, że mój dom runie za 40 czy 50 lat. Styropian pod płytą ma raczej stanowić warstwe izolacyjną a nie nośną, nieprawdaz? A w związku z tym bierzemy pod uwagę to czy za 40 lat izolacja ta będzie spełniać nadal swoje zadanie ? Odpowiedź: możliwe że nie! I co mam siąść i płakać, przez 40 lat się zamartwiać? 
Dzisiaj jest już możliwość zastosowania XPS (droga możliwość ale jest) i super! Jak ja budowałem to cena xps była taka że nawet nie brałem tego pod uwagę. Gdyby ten materiał nie stawał się coraz bardziej popularny nikt by tu się nie rozpisywał że EPS się nie nadaje... Ale dzisiaj mądrale piszą - styropian pod płytę blee... i co ten L robi że daje zwykły styropian? Proszę bardzo - chczesz XPS, dzwonisz, mówisz i Ci zrobią - tylko za ile ? A moze poczekaj jeszcze z 5 lat bo założe się że niedługo pojawi się jeszcze lepszy materiał... albo nawet 10 lat bo znowu coś wymyślą. No to z takim podejściem domu raczej nie zbudujesz ale na forum możesz sobie pomarudzić  :wink:  - niektórym to wystarcza. Zdaję sobie sprawę że w raz z rozwojem techniki mój dom za 40 lat będzie totalnym przeżytkiem i mam to w d...e bo na dzień dzisiejszy wybrałem do jego budowy najlepsze dostępne rozwiązania jakie znalzłem i zamierzam sobie żyć wygodnie i cieszyć się tego co mam, a nie co kilka lat pluć sobie w brodę, że mogłem poczekać i poszukać lepszego.. 

L ma dobry patent i się go trzyma. Możliwe że jak stanie się to ekonomicznie opłacalne bądą robić na xps. Możliwe że po uwagach klientów zrobią takie pokrywy agragatów że nie będzie nikt nic sam izolował od szumów - firma w brew pozorom nie stoi w miejscu. Kiedyś był tylko rury spiro - dziś sa pp 50, ale jak ktoś chce spiro to prosze bardzo... Jak kupowałem wymiennik kominkowy nie było specjalnych "tłumików" tylko giętkie rury a teraz zaledwie 3 lata minęły i jest już lepsze rozwiązanie. 

Dzięki wymianom zdań, także z niektórymi marudami, powstają nowe pomysły i po to jest forum. Ale przekonywanie kazdej nowej osoby, która tu zagląda że L jest beeee i drogie , bo są nowe firmy (choć jak się okazuje często nic o nich nie wiecie oprócz tego co mają na stronie napisane) stało się tu równie nachalne jak niegdyś przekonywanie że firma L to jedyna nieomylna pod kazdym względem firma budowlana na polskim rynku budowlanym  :wink: 

pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## Jędruśki

> Ale to będzie tylko ściana nośna, w małym stopniu spełniająca funkcję izolacyjną? Jakieś ocieplenie do tego będzie? Jeżeli tak to spokojnie może być cieńsza o ile dalej będzie wystarczająco wytrzymała.


Mówię o ściana ZEWNĘTRZNYCH!
Oczywiście będzie również styropian jako ocieplenie.Tak czy inaczej grubość scian to podstawa!

----------


## perm

Zewnętrzna nośna - w sensie takim że nie jednowarstwowa. Jeżeli bedzie izolacja to grubość tej ściany jest limitowana tylko wytrzymałością. Im cieńsza tym więcej miejsca w środku domu.

----------


## Dareckyy

> Ku przerwaniu wszechobecnej wymianie ciosów....pokornie zapytam czy ktoś z Szanownych Budujących wie jakiej grubości są ściany Pra-efy? Pytanie następne brzmi: jaki wpływ na rachunki za ogrzewanie ma "wyszczuplenie" ścian o 15% ??????? 
> Gdyby HenoK odpowiedział byłbym zobowiązany..................


Witaj Jędruśki,
pytanie wypadałoby zadać w wątku dotyczącym Praefy np. w tym 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...9Bci-Odpowiemy

Grubość ściany konstrukcyjnej (i klasę keramzytobetonu) Praefa dobiera na podstawie obliczeń konstrukcyjnych, grubość warstwy izolacyjnej (i jej rodzaj) dobiera się na podstawie pożądanego współczynnika przenikalności cieplnej, który ma wpływ na energooszczędność domu.

----------


## QBELEK

Koledzy kto wam podłączał do rozdzielni w budynku przewody wychodzące z fundamentu, które zasilają i sterują elektryczny agregat grzewczy? Wasz elektryk czy instalator Legalettu?

----------


## MCB

Przewody sterujące i zasilające L. standardowo są prowadzone po ścianach i wprowadzane do skrzynek przez krótki peszel.
U mnie na moja prośbę L. dał peszle w płycie od agregatów do rozdzielni.
Kable zasilające i sterujące przeprowadziłem sam.
W skrzynkach kable podłączył elektryk polecony przez L. przy okazji osuszania kanałów agregatem budowlanym i wstawiania agregatów docelowych.
Ponieważ rozdzielni jeszcze nie miałem to w skrzynce 9-cio polowej zamontował 6 bezpieczników i podłączył do agregatów oraz rozdzielni budowlanej.
Sterowników nie zamawiałem. Początkowo załączałem agregaty skręcając odpowiednie przewody sterujące. Potem kupiłem 3 zegary programowalne na szynę. Każdy załączał jednocześnie 4 obwody czyli całą skrzynkę L. w wyznaczonych godzinach.
Obecnie mam zainstalowane sterowniki KNX i rozpoczynam konfigurację.

Takie mam sterowniki:

http://www.zennio.com/en/productos/p.../inzennio-z38i

----------


## QBELEK

A czym może sterować podany sterownik KNX prócz agregatami?

----------


## MCB

Każdym urządzeniem KNX.
U mnie sterują:
1. oświetleniem poprzez aktory Zał/Wył lub ściemniacze.
2. roletami poprzez aktory Zał/Wył
3. ogrzewaniem poprzez aktory Zał/Wył - na etapie konfiguracji
4. w przyszłości wentylacją mechaniczną - sterowanie napięciowe regulatorem obrotów.
5. planowane podłączenie do centralki alarmowej (stan systemu, opóźnienie alarmu, blokada wejść np. na czas podnoszenia rolet, sygnalizacja otwarcia bramy garażowej, itp).

Opisany wyżej sterownik ma 6+6 przycisków ekranowych (2 strony) oraz dodatkowo 4 wejścia binarne. Do tego sterowanie pilotem IR, czujnik temperatury, oprogramowanie kontrolujące temp. (histereza., tryby pracy itp.), możliwość zaprogramowania scen i 4 programów czasowych.

Szczegółowy opis urządzenia jest na wskazanej wcześniej stronie.

W tej chwili mam wstępnie skonfigurowane sterowanie oświetleniem i roletami. Na bieżąco weryfikuję zaprogramowaną funkcjonalność. Za jakiś czas przeprogramuję odpowiednio.

Sterowanie Legalettem zrobię "tradycyjnie" tzn. każdy sterownik będzie załączał wybrane obwody. Pomiar temperatury pomieszczenia za pomocą wewn. czujnika. W salonie sterownik wykorzysta dodatkowo czujnik temperatury innego sterownika w proporcji 50-50.
Jeżeli to się sprawdzi to tak zostanie. W przeciwnym razie będę kombinował z odczytem prognozy temperatury z internetu i odpowiednio automatycznie parametryzował system. Na razie tak właśnie "steruję". Im niższa temp. prognozowana tym wcześniej załączam grzanie. To się nawet sprawdza, ale jeżeli "tradycyjne" sterowanie zadziała to po co komplikować system.

----------


## QBELEK

Nie wydaje się skomplikowane to co piszesz. Gorzej już ze zrozumieniem specyfikacji tego urządzenia  :smile: .Mnie wystarczyłoby sterowanie temperaturą i rekuperatorem. Centralkę alarmową planuję z gsm, z funkcjami jak w telefonie.
 A w jaki sposób można ściągać te prognozy w sposób automatyczny do twojego sternika?

----------


## MCB

Sam chciałbym to wiedzieć.
Podobno można ściągnąć z sieci prognozy w postaci pliku.
Natomiast system KNX można wzbogacić o np. HomeServer - mały komputerek oparty na linuxie. Niestety jak na razie to drogie rozwiązanie. Tak jak i całe KNX zresztą, chociaż podobno wzięli się już za to Chińczycy  :smile:

----------


## pawgar

Ja jeszcze wrócę to co napisał Perm




> Wypisujesz że nikt nie podał ci namiarów na firmę która zrobiła by to samo co legalett czyli fundament płytowy z ogrzewaniem. Dam ci dwie, obie zrobią to taniej. Schwedenplatte (wbrew nazwie operują w Polsce) i scanbet ze Szczecina. Do tego żadna z nich nie stosuje tandetnego styropianu do izolacji.


Ofertę, rybeńko OFERTĘ. Prosiłem o ofertę dwóch firm a nie o namiary dwóch firm.

Przed wykonaniem mojego L. ja też rozmawiałem z pewną firmą z Warszawy (korespondencja do wglądu dla ciekawych), która chciała mi zrobić płytę fundamentową z ogrzewaniem podłogowym za połowę tego co chciał legalet. I co? I jak doszło do szczegółów i jak poprosiłem o ofertę to się okazało, że firma wprowadziła pewne autorskie modyfikacje i np: doczytałem cyt" bezpośrednio na gruncie gruz styropianowy" - czyli przekładając to z budowlanego na nasz połamany odpad styropianowy. Było też tam parę innych kwiatków. Mam nadzieję że tylko tamta firma stosowała takie "usprawnienia", niemniej chciałbym po 177 stronach tego wątku poznać wreszcie jakąkolwiek ofertę innej niż Legalet firmy.

Dalej proszę o ofertę (dwóch firm) kompleksowego wykonania akumulacyjnej płyty fundamentowej z CO i z DGP wraz z zakresem prac i ceną.

----------


## perm

> Ja jeszcze wrócę to co napisał Perm
> 
> 
> 
> Ofertę, rybeńko OFERTĘ. Prosiłem o ofertę dwóch firm a nie o namiary dwóch firm.
> 
> Przed wykonaniem mojego L. ja też rozmawiałem z pewną firmą z Warszawy (korespondencja do wglądu dla ciekawych), która chciała mi zrobić płytę fundamentową z ogrzewaniem podłogowym za połowę tego co chciał legalet. I co? I jak doszło do szczegółów i jak poprosiłem o ofertę to się okazało, że firma wprowadziła pewne autorskie modyfikacje i np: doczytałem cyt" bezpośrednio na gruncie gruz styropianowy" - czyli przekładając to z budowlanego na nasz połamany odpad styropianowy. Było też tam parę innych kwiatków. Mam nadzieję że tylko tamta firma stosowała takie "usprawnienia", niemniej chciałbym po 177 stronach tego wątku poznać wreszcie jakąkolwiek ofertę innej niż Legalet firmy.
> 
> Dalej proszę o ofertę (dwóch firm) kompleksowego wykonania akumulacyjnej płyty fundamentowej z CO i z DGP wraz z zakresem prac i ceną.


Zamieść ofertę legalett dla mojego domu (105 m2 pow. zabud.) oczywiście z DGP i CO a ja zamieszczę ofertę która dostałem od tych dwóch firm. Na tych ponad stu stronach jest jak na lekarstwo informacji od Legalett. Nie raczą nawet napisać jakiego producenta styropian stosują. Ja juz nawet nie oczekuję że ktokolwiek od nich, ty czy PiotrO napisze czy taki styropian się pod budynek murowany nadaje i dlaczego. Jak narazie wiadomo że w większości wypadków nie. Dlaczego legalett go stosuje? Oszczędza?

----------


## MCB

Do przygotowania oferty potrzebny jest chyba projekt domu. Sama powierzchnia nie wystarczy. Skoro masz ofertę od 2 firm to dlaczego nie wystąpiłeś o ofertę do Legalettu?

Co do ofert to widziałem jedną z innej firmy niż Legalett. Słowo w słowo zerżnięta z oferty Legalettu. Skoro nie są nawet w stanie przygotować własnego wzorca oferty to co z sama płytą?

----------


## pawgar

O qrcze. Po kolei...



> Zamieść ofertę legalett dla mojego domu (105 m2 pow. zabud.) oczywiście z DGP i CO a ja zamieszczę ofertę która dostałem od tych dwóch firm.


Ale jaja. Nie bardzo rozumiem. Mam ci się włamać do twojego komputera i zamieścić twoją ofertę dla twojego domu wysłaną dla Ciebie? Nie wierzę że od tych kilkunastu miesięcy jak tu udzielasz się na tym forum nawet nie masz od nich oferty? 




> Nie raczą nawet napisać jakiego producenta styropian stosują.


Znowu nie rozumiem. Tzn. napisałeś do nich i tak jak pdurysowi nie odpowiedzieli na pytanie?
Będę dociekliwy ale dzwoniłeś/pisałeś do nich i pytałeś?




> Ja juz nawet nie oczekuję że ktokolwiek od nich, ty czy PiotrO napisze czy taki styropian się pod budynek murowany nadaje i dlaczego.


Już pisałem, że nie jestem z L. A czy taki styropian się pod murowany nadaje i dlaczego. Skąd mam wiedzieć, nie jestem konstruktorem.




> Dlaczego legalett go stosuje? Oszczędza?


 [/QUOTE] 
Nie mam pojęcia. Może dla kanadyjczyków, a może ktoś to policzył.

Perm czekam zatem na 3 oferty.
Tą którą dostałeś od L i dwóch innych firm. Jeżeli ty je zamieścisz, to będzie to najbardziej obiektywne i miarodajne.
Sam jestem ciekawy.

----------


## pawgar

> Co do ofert to widziałem jedną z innej firmy niż Legalett. Słowo w słowo zerżnięta z oferty Legalettu. Skoro nie są nawet w stanie przygotować własnego wzorca oferty to co z sama płytą?


Zerżnięta nie zerżnięta nie ma co się nad nią prostytuować  :wink: 
A masz może wgląd do tej oferty. Zamieś ją tutaj na forum lub podaj nazwę firmy.

----------


## tomek131

Mnie nic tak nie wkurza w Legalett jak naganiacze.Zniknął PiotO pojawili się następni.TO nie jest jakiś szczególnie głupi system,a wiele wad ,ma też zalety (szczególnie dla tych co nie mają gazu a nie chcą węgla) ,ale pagwar to prymitywne naganiactwo odstrasza od niego

----------


## pawgar

> Mnie nic tak nie wkurza w Legalett jak naganiacze.Zniknął PiotO pojawili się następni.TO nie jest jakiś szczególnie głupi system,a wiele wad ,ma też zalety (szczególnie dla tych co nie mają gazu a nie chcą węgla) ,ale pagwar to prymitywne naganiactwo odstrasza od niego


Nie podobają ci się moje wypowiedzi to ich nie czytaj. Nie rozumiem co nazywasz naganiactwem. To, że proszę o ofertę konkurencyjnych firm?
Przemyśl dwa razy zanim coś napiszesz.

----------


## rewo66

Witam na placu boju
Dostałem dziś ofertę z Legalletu z Gdanska na kwotę hm hm hm 90kPLN + 8% VAT na 194 m2 pow. zabudowy (pow. uzytkowa 143m2). Wychodzi ok 500 zł za 1m2. W ramach tej ceny wykonają płytę fundamentową z rurkami grzejnymi PP50 w tym 3 agregaty IGV 4000E z 8-ma termostatami. Materiały w gestii Inwestora:
Założenia nie ujęte w ofercie:
podsypka ~ 270 ton x (......) zł/tonę = .........zł + VAT
praca koparko-ładowarki = ~ ........ zł + VAT
wytyczenie płyty fundamentowej przez geodetę = ~ ........ zł + VAT
deski do tyczenia na ławice
badania gruntu
deski do szalunku (dot. uskoku/przepony żelbetowej)
Ponadto jesdt już pewna nowinka3
"Z przyjemnością chcielibyśmy zaoferować Państwu nasz najnowszy produkt w postaci gotowych Elementów Brzegowych. Elementy te są z zewnętrznej strony wyprawione drobnym kamykiem w kolorze brązu. Element taki nie wymagają już wykończenia zewnętrznego i stanowi gotowy produkt elewacyjny płyty fundamentowej. Jeśli bylibyście Państwo zainteresowani nowym rozwiązaniem naszej firmy należałoby to powyższej kwoty doliczyć koszt netto 6 708,- zł."
Jest to trochę więcej niż zakładałem ale nie wiele. Czekam dalej na oferty z Pref - budu i Abaconu do porównania. Pozdrawiam

----------


## rewo66

Tomek131 - nie widzę w wypowiedziach pawgara nachalnego naganiactwa w porównaniu do innego forumowicza. Jesli masz swój rozum i myslisz logicznie to sam dojdziesz lub jak wierzę już znalazłeś wszystkie wady i zalety tego systemu. Zatem masz już wyrobione zdanie więc czego się obawiasz. To ty sam zdecydujesz jaki dom i w jakim systemie będziesz budował. W poszukiwaniach nie ma nic złego. Ja mimo iż już na 99% zdecydowałem się na tem system nie ustaję w poszukiwaniach innych rozwiązań dopóki mogę to robić to czemu nie. Jestem przecież na etapie przygotowań do budowy papierki papierki itp dp PNB. Pozdrawiam

----------


## perm

> O qrcze. Po kolei...
> 
> Ale jaja. Nie bardzo rozumiem. Mam ci się włamać do twojego komputera i zamieścić twoją ofertę dla twojego domu wysłaną dla Ciebie? Nie wierzę że od tych kilkunastu miesięcy jak tu udzielasz się na tym forum nawet nie masz od nich oferty?


Ty wogóle nie rozumiesz tego co mogłoby sprawić ci jakikolwiek kłopot. Chcesz miec oferty. Jakie oferty? Dla kogo? Firma ma zrobić ofertę dla domu widma? To może jeżeli uważasz że to możliwe zacznijmy inaczej. Zamieść ofertę Legalett. Masz wielkość domu, po co więcej? Przecież to takie proste: pójdziesz do biura swojej firmy, powiesz komus kto tam to liczy i zamieścisz tutaj. Nie rozumiesz? Napiszę to w punktach:
1. Idziesz jak co dzień do biura Legalett
2. Mówisz komus tam by zrobił wstępną ofertę na dom wielkości 100 m2
3. Zamieszczasz te ofertę tutaj pod nickiem Pawgar czy też PiotrO czy tez jak tam chcesz.
4. Zamieszczasz dodatkowo krotką informację ktorej firma nie potrafi od półtora miesiąca podać PawłowiD wyjasniającą jakim cudem tzw EPS 100 nadaje się pod płytę mimo że nie polecaja tego nawet jego producenci.
Zrozumiałeś? Prościej juz nie potrafię.





> Znowu nie rozumiem. Tzn. napisałeś do nich i tak jak pdurysowi nie odpowiedzieli na pytanie?
> Będę dociekliwy ale dzwoniłeś/pisałeś do nich i pytałeś?


Po co mam tracić czas? Ja wiem co jest nie tak z tym styro. Twardnieje! No chyba że PiotrO pisze bzdury. Poza tym Pdurys odpowiedzi nie dostał mimo że jest klientem. Jego olali go totalnie a mi odpowiedzą?




> Już pisałem, że nie jestem z L. A czy taki styropian się pod murowany nadaje i dlaczego. Skąd mam wiedzieć, nie jestem konstruktorem.


Nie rozśmieszaj czytających ten wątek! Pojęcia pewnie nie masz jak i wszyscy w tym Legalett wygląda na to. Napisał byś krótko co z tym styropianem i nie byłoby dalszej dyskusji. Nie piszesz więc widocznie nie wiesz ale ludziom to proponujesz.




> Perm czekam zatem na 3 oferty.
> Tą którą dostałeś od L i dwóch innych firm. Jeżeli ty je zamieścisz, to będzie to najbardziej obiektywne i miarodajne.
> Sam jestem ciekawy.


A ja czekam na ofertę od legalett. Jedną cenę mogę ci podać: 420 złm/2 za gotowy fundament z tandetnym styro pod spodem.

----------


## perm

> Witam na placu boju
> Dostałem dziś ofertę z Legalletu z Gdanska na kwotę hm hm hm 90kPLN + 8% VAT na 194 m2 pow. zabudowy (pow. uzytkowa 143m2). Wychodzi ok 500 zł za 1m2. W ramach tej ceny wykonają płytę fundamentową z rurkami grzejnymi PP50 w tym 3 agregaty IGV 4000E z 8-ma termostatami. Materiały w gestii Inwestora:
> Założenia nie ujęte w ofercie:
> podsypka ~ 270 ton x (......) zł/tonę = .........zł + VAT
> praca koparko-ładowarki = ~ ........ zł + VAT
> wytyczenie płyty fundamentowej przez geodetę = ~ ........ zł + VAT
> deski do tyczenia na ławice
> badania gruntu
> deski do szalunku (dot. uskoku/przepony żelbetowej)
> ...


Ja prawie rok temu dostałem od legalett ofertę na 530 zł/m2 bez pospólki i prac ziemnych. Oczywiście z tandetnym styro pos spodem.

----------


## perm

Jeszcze jedno pawgar. Jak ktos was będzie o te byle jakie styro tu męczył to zawsze mozna wystąpić do administracji by dali mu bana. Łatwiejsze to niz odpowiedzieć.

----------


## HenoK

> A ja czekam na ofertę od legalett. Jedną cenę mogę ci podać: 420 złm/2 za gotowy fundament z tandetnym styro pod spodem.





> Ja prawie rok temu dostałem od legalett ofertę na 530 zł/m2 bez pospólki i prac ziemnych. Oczywiście z tandetnym styro pos spodem.


Nie uważasz, że sam sobie zaprzeczasz?
Na gotowy fundament więcej niż za fundament bez pospółki i prac ziemnych?
Dlaczego nie poprosiłeś ich o ofertę z izolacją, która Twoim zdaniem jest dobra?
Cena z XPS będzie pewnie o kilkadziesiąt złotych za m2 większa, ale spełni Twoje oczekiwania.

----------


## MCB

Nie rozumiem jak można przygotować ofertę mając do dyspozycji tylko powierzchnię domu!
To tak jakbym w salonie samochodowym poprosił o ofertę na samochód 5-cio osobowy.

Owszem wysłałem zapytanie o orientacyjny koszt domu o powierzchni x. Ale podałem też chyba informację o technologii (obciążenia) i gruncie.
Natomiast ofertę dostałem po przesłaniu rzutów budynku i badań geotechnicznych.

Projektant musi dysponować tymi danymi, a także danymi odnośnie zapotrzebowania na energię (kubatura, ocieplenie, stolarka okienna, rekuperacja).
Odpowiednie zastrzeżenia znalazły się potem w opisie projektu płyty.

----------


## perm

> Nie uważasz, że sam sobie zaprzeczasz?
> Na gotowy fundament więcej niż za fundament bez pospółki i prac ziemnych?
> Dlaczego nie poprosiłeś ich o ofertę z izolacją, która Twoim zdaniem jest dobra?
> Cena z XPS będzie pewnie o kilkadziesiąt złotych za m2 większa, ale spełni Twoje oczekiwania.


Hmm, nie zauważyłeś że podporządkowałem się konwencji? Pewnemu stylowi? Moje posty w których starałem się być obiektywny, pisać o swoich wątpliwościach, dostrzegać plusy i minusy są przez klony Legalett traktowane albo jako naiwne wyznania matołka albo działania konkurencji. Do tego stopnia są nie fair że dostałem bana za to że napisałem o jednym z klonow że chyba dwa do dwóch nie potrafi zliczyć bo pytał ciągle o to samo nie dostrzegając oczywistych wydawałoby się odpowiedzi. No cóż nie mam dla nich taryfy ulgowej i koniec. Nie szanuję takiej firmy i piszących tutaj w jej imieniu ludzi. Reszta jest tego efektem.

----------


## perm

> Nie rozumiem jak można przygotować ofertę mając do dyspozycji tylko powierzchnię domu!
> To tak jakbym w salonie samochodowym poprosił o ofertę na samochód 5-cio osobowy.
> 
> Owszem wysłałem zapytanie o orientacyjny koszt domu o powierzchni x. Ale podałem też chyba informację o technologii (obciążenia) i gruncie.
> Natomiast ofertę dostałem po przesłaniu rzutów budynku i badań geotechnicznych.
> 
> Projektant musi dysponować tymi danymi, a także danymi odnośnie zapotrzebowania na energię (kubatura, ocieplenie, stolarka okienna, rekuperacja).
> Odpowiednie zastrzeżenia znalazły się potem w opisie projektu płyty.


Pawgar tego nie rozumie.

----------


## HenoK

> Nie szanuję takiej firmy i piszących tutaj w jej imieniu ludzi. Reszta jest tego efektem.


Masz do tego prawo. Masz też prawo do wyrażania opinii o tej firmie i jej usługach. Zauważ jednak, że firma ta nie jest monopolistą na rynku budowlanym. Działa w warunkach rynkowych. Widać udaje się jej za taką cenę sprzedawać swoje usługi (o jakości, o której wspominałeś). 
Na razie jeszcze firma ta korzysta z ochrony patentowej swoich rozwiązań, która już niedługo się skończy. Wtedy będzie musiała zmierzyć się z konkurencją.

Uważam, że wykonałeś kawał dobrej roboty pokazując wady tej technologii, ale nie zaniżaj poziomu poziomu dyskusji, podając sprzeczne ze sobą fakty, jak te odnośnie ceny ofertowej.

----------


## perm

> ... ale nie zaniżaj poziomu poziomu dyskusji, podając sprzeczne ze sobą fakty, jak te odnośnie ceny ofertowej.


No tak. Pewnie sie zdziwisz ale taką mniej więcej wycenę rok temu mi podano. Nie wymyśliłem tego NIe mniej masz rację, bądźmy dorośli  :smile: .Nie będę ich prowokował. I tak łatwo im ie będzie. Dzięki za głos rozsądku.

----------


## MCB

> Pawgar tego nie rozumie.


Ale to Ty takiej oferty oczekujesz (patrz na swój przepis w punktach: 1,2,3,4)

Po za tym pisałeś: "Zamieść ofertę legalett dla mojego domu (105 m2 pow. zabud.) oczywiście z DGP i CO a ja zamieszczę ofertę która dostałem od tych dwóch firm."

W takim wypadku można zapytać:

1. Jak mogę wystąpić o ofertę nie mając Twojego projektu?
2. Jakie dane przesłałeś do pozostałych firm w zapytaniu ofertowym?

Podejrzewam, że tylko powierzchnię. W takim wypadku ta "oferta" jest nic nie warta.

Pawgar miał chyba na myśli, że posiadasz ofertę od L. tylko nie chcesz jej zamieścić. Źle odczytał Twój post. Ty takiej oferty nie masz. Dlaczego?

----------


## perm

> Ale to Ty takiej oferty oczekujesz (patrz na swój przepis w punktach: 1,2,3,4)
> 
> Po za tym pisałeś: "Zamieść ofertę legalett dla mojego domu (105 m2 pow. zabud.) oczywiście z DGP i CO a ja zamieszczę ofertę która dostałem od tych dwóch firm."
> 
> W takim wypadku można zapytać:
> 
> 1. Jak mogę wystąpić o ofertę nie mając Twojego projektu?
> 2. Jakie dane przesłałeś do pozostałych firm w zapytaniu ofertowym?
> 
> ...


Pawgar zażyczył sobie ofertę od dwóch firm. Napisałem mu kilkukrotnie jakie sa mniej więcej koszty ale to mu nie wystarczyło. Cofnij się dużo wczesniej. On chce oferty. Jakoś nie bierze pod uwage tego co napisałeś tzn skąd wziąć takie oferty. Trzeba by za każdym razem wysłac projekt plus warunki miejscowe, dostępność materiałów itd. On tego nie rozumie a może raczej ma być to argument że nic innego niż legalett nie ma skoro nie ma ofert. Takie "sprytki" w tym Legalecie som. 
Kończę swój udział w tych bezsensownych rozmowach. Napiszę coś jak będzie o czym.

----------


## tomek131

> Dlaczego nie poprosiłeś ich o ofertę z izolacją, która Twoim zdaniem jest dobra?
> Cena z XPS będzie pewnie o kilkadziesiąt złotych za m2 większa, ale spełni Twoje oczekiwania.


HenoK ,tu raczej chodzi o to ,że ten fundament w ogóle jest sprzedawany na takim byle jakim styro.On po prostu nie powinien występować z takim styro.Tym bardziej sprzedawany w otoczce nowoczesnego rozwiązania ,dobrego na wszystko o ekonomice węgla, w związku z powyższym za dużą kasę,w myśl,że jak coś jest tak dobre musi kosztować.A tu się okazuje ,że absolutnie podstawowa rzecz,czyli to na czym jest posadowiona cała chałupa jest byle jakie.Standardem absolutnym powinno być to o czym piszesz -dopłać sobie i będziesz miał XPS,jaki problem.To tak jakby kupując samochód powiedzieć: w standardzie mamy wał korbowy z wytrzymałego plastiku , chcesz Pan mieć pewność ,że to pojezdzi długo i bezproblemowo dopłać se Pan do wału z metalu

----------


## QBELEK

Wstępna wycena a więc po przedstawieniu szkicu projektu, metrażu i technologii budowy nie różniła się znacząco od wyceny końcowej. Dołożyłem jedynie taras wejściowy nieogrzewany stąd niewielka różnica w cenie. Warunki geotechniczne nie wpłynęły na zmianę szacunków. nie wiem jak u innych...
Moim zdaniem do porównania wystarczy wstępna wycena, po co tyle krzyku o te warunki. Toż to się można licytować w nieskończoność.

----------


## QBELEK

Perm i tomek forumowe bliźniaki.  I nawet aluzja pasuje do sposobu prowadzenia dyskusji. 
Osławieni demaskatorzy spisku szwedzkich kapitalistów i ich pachołków.

----------


## tomek131

Ty lepiej wez poziomice i sprawdz czy ci sie chalupa nie pochyla

----------


## HenoK

> HenoK ,tu raczej chodzi o to ,że ten fundament w ogóle jest sprzedawany na takim byle jakim styro.On po prostu nie powinien występować z takim styro.


EPS 100 nie nadaje się pod płytę fundamentową każdego budynku.  W niektórych sytuacjach, np. w parterowym budynku szkieletowym, może to być jednak najlepsze rozwiązanie. Ale nawet w takiej sytuacji można oczywiście zastosować XPS lub szkło piankowe.

----------


## Jani_63

I tu jest pies pogrzebany.
Rozwiązanie które sprawdza się doskonale przy budynkach lekkich (technologia szkieletowa), najlepiej parterowych o rozłożystej podstawie choć niekoniecznie, jest oferowane bezkrytycznie do każdego typu budynku. 
Mimo upływu *138 dni* od zapytania wysłanego do L w sprawie EPS 100 dalej brak wiążącej odpowiedzi.
Jakiejkolwiek odpowiedzi.  :sad:

----------


## perm

Dzięki chłopaki. To w końcu nie chodzi o niszczenie jakiejś firmy tylko by ludziom w głowach nie mieszali.
@ Qubelek:
"...spisku szwedzkich kapitalistów i ich pachołków"
To akurat nie bardzo pasuje. Pierwsze co mi na myśl przyszło jak trochę tu poczytałem to "cwaniaki" A czy ze Szwecji czy też z Polski - co za różnica?

----------


## pawgar

Mój wątek z prośbą o oferty różnych firm budujących fundamenty miał na celu porównanie L. z innymi firmami budującymi akumulacyjne fundamenty grzewcze i porównanie tych ofert. 

  Zamiast odpowiedzi, zostałem oskarżony o udział w cwaniackim Szwedzkim spisku, tuszowaniu niewygodnych prawd i pracę dla tego wstrętnego Legaletu. Pomijam już fakt że mieszkam w Łodzi a L jest w Gdańsku więc codzienna podróż do pracy to 340 km, to ja poprosiłem o oferty konkurencyjnych firm, a także, że  wielokrotnie pisałem że nie pracuję i nie jestem związany z L. No cóż im bardziej fakty przeczą teorii spiskowej tym gorzej dla faktów. Może trzeba się z tym pogodzić.

  Co ciekawe idziemy jednak do przodu w temacie ofert.
  Pomimo tego, że Perm zmienia zeznania i najpierw twierdzi że nie ma oferty później jednak okazuje się że ją ma, podaje przy tym dwie różne ceny wykonania fundamentu. Nie ważne. Ważne że idziemy do przodu.

  Z wypowiedzi Perma wyczytałem, że chce on dom 105m2 oraz że dostał ofertę od L. i wynosi ona 530zł/m2. Nie wiem czemu Perm nie chciałeś wcześniej podać wyceny?

  Czekam jeszcze od Perma na oferty i zakres prac 
  -Schwedenplatte i
  -scanbet ze Szczecina

  Jeżeli ma ktoś zna jakąś inną firmę to też niech zapodaje.

----------


## HenoK

> Jeżeli ma ktoś zna jakąś inną firmę to też niech zapodaje.


 Jest jeszcze firma MegaTherm.

----------


## QBELEK

> Jest jeszcze firma MegaTherm.


 :smile:

----------


## pawgar

> Jest jeszcze firma MegaTherm.


ok
Mamy więc trzy firmy:
-Schwedenplatte i
  -scanbet ze Szczecina
-MegaTherm

Perm Czekamy.

----------


## perm

> ok
> Mamy więc trzy firmy:
> -Schwedenplatte i
> -scanbet ze Szczecina
> -MegaTherm
> 
> Perm Czekamy.


Legalett czeka na oferty innych firm. A to dobre!

----------


## rewo66

Witam 
Panowie pax pax. Może to zabrzmi brutalnie ale zachowujecie się jak dzieci w piaskownicy które się kłócą czyja łapatka dłuższa i ładniejsza to bez sensu. A przedewszystkim sens bytu traci ten wątek. Bitewki można urządzać na innym specjalnym wątku. Legalettowi to nie zaszkodzi zawsze znajdzie się klient któremu ten system będzie odpowiadał i to kupi.

----------


## perm

Ale tu jest cały czas Pax. Mylnie odbierasz te pieszczotliwe szturchańce. Kto sie lubi ten się czubi. Wszystko to dla dobra p.t. klientów czyli aby im sie krzywda nie działa i troska o styro snu nie zakłócała.

----------


## tomek131

No właśnie i dzięki temu klient już wie,że Legalett nie nadaje się do współpracy z pompą ciepła ,oraz ,że posadowiony jest na czymś na czym nie powinien być posadowiony.A to cenne informacje.
Target ,podobnie jak w przypadku Praefy (te dwa systemy najczęściej występują w połączeniu)pozostaje bez zmian-niezbyt majętni mieszkańcy dużych miast ,nie mający pojęcia o budowaniu i bojący się tradycyjnej budowy ,którzy budują niewielki domek i którym można wcisnąć marketing w postaci domku w cenie mieszkania wzbogacony o fakt ,że będzie szybko ,nowocześnie ,łatwo i przyjemnie i nic nie trzeba wiedzieć i na niczym się znać.
Paru klientom da się rabat przy budowie by wciągali następnych (np na forach) i się kręci.A że kaski nie dużo to taki rabat jest bardzo mile widziany

----------


## pawgar

Panownie cokolwiek nie napiszę i tak dwóch takich wie że nie mam racji. Masakra.

Bardzo ciekawy ten wątek.
Na początku dowiedziałem się że na pewno nie mam fundamentu L. Jak pokazałem zdjęcia z budowy to dowiedziałem się, że to na pewno nie jest mój L. . Jak zamieściłem więcej zdjęć w tle z moją rodziną (cisza). Jak zacząłem pisać dziennik. To były przytyki o dziwnych dziennikach i łamiących się łopatach. Jak pokazałem zdjęcie złamanej łopaty - e to na pewno inna łopata.
Jak napisze że nie pracuję dla L. Nie niemożliwe na pewno codzinneie chodzi do biura. 
Na napisze że byłby kłopot bo jechał bym do biura jechał bym przez pół Polski, no to może ma kasę za polecanie nowych klientów lub chociaż rabat.
Ja proszę o ofertę różnych firm na fundament. To wyśmiewnie: "Legalett czeka na oferty innych firm. A to dobre!                         ".
Widzę, że nie mam co zaprzeczać. Bo jak pisałem* jeżeli fakty mówią przeciwko nam, tym gorzej dla faktów.*

Przyjmijcie zatem że jestem z L. Na fundament dostałem masakryczny rabat, a za każdego nagonionego klienta dostaje tyle, że spokojnie na waciki wystarcza.

Poziom dyskusji jaki tu panuje jest na poziomie wypowiedzi Tomka.



> Ty lepiej wez poziomice i sprawdz czy ci sie chalupa nie pochyla


Przepraszam ale to jest poniżej mojego poziomu.

Swego czasu napisałem do niezależnej osoby jaką jest admin z prośbą o przeczytanie wpisów perma i tomka i o ocenę ich wpisów. Za trolowanie dostali bana na kilka dni. Nie zrozumieli dlaczego. Nie rozumieli że trolowali. Uważają że zostali zbanowani za to że krytykują Legalett. Nie panowie, nie dlatego.

W odwecie perm także napisał do admina, żeby mnie zbanowali za to że jego obrażam. Ja nie widziałem do tego postaw admin też nie. Nie dostałem bana? 

Kiedy zaczniemy merytorycznie rozmawiać?
Dlaczego ty Perm nie możesz dostać wystąpić do 3 różnych firm z prośbą o ofertę?
Ja ty chcesz zbudować dom?

Zrozum, że swoimi wypowiedziami zaniżacie poziom dyskusji i zaśmiecacie  tylko wątek nie wnosząc nic do sprawy.

Jeszcze raz napiszę: szukajcie rozwiązań a nie powodów do kłótni.


*Perm czekam na ofertę 3 firm!*
A może ty nie potrafisz się tym zająć? Napisz, wtedy odpuszczam, dajemy sobie spokój, ty dalej żyjesz sobie w swoim świecie a ja w swoim. Bez otrzymania tych ofert nie widzę potrzeby zabierania głosu.

----------


## perm

> Panownie cokolwiek nie napiszę i tak dwóch takich wie że nie mam racji. Masakra.
> 
> Bardzo ciekawy ten wątek.
> Na początku dowiedziałem się że na pewno nie mam fundamentu L. Jak pokazałem zdjęcia z budowy to dowiedziałem się, że to na pewno nie jest mój L. . Jak zamieściłem więcej zdjęć w tle z moją rodziną (cisza). Jak zacząłem pisać dziennik. To były przytyki o dziwnych dziennikach i łamiących się łopatach. Jak pokazałem zdjęcie złamanej łopaty - e to na pewno inna łopata.
> Jak napisze że nie pracuję dla L. Nie niemożliwe na pewno codzinneie chodzi do biura. 
> Na napisze że byłby kłopot bo jechał bym do biura jechał bym przez pół Polski, no to może ma kasę za polecanie nowych klientów lub chociaż rabat.
> Ja proszę o ofertę różnych firm na fundament. To wyśmiewnie: "Legalett czeka na oferty innych firm. A to dobre! ".
> Widzę, że nie mam co zaprzeczać. Bo jak pisałem* jeżeli fakty mówią przeciwko nam, tym gorzej dla faktów.*
> 
> ...


Pokaż mi w którym miejscu trollowałem. To że dla adminstracji forum wazniejsze jest zdanie firmy a nie zwykłego forumowicza niezbyt dobrze o niej świadczy. Fundament płytowy zrobi praktycznie każda firma budowlana. Każda z nich może tez zamiescić w nim dowolny system ogrzewania. Żadna odpowiedzialna nie zaproponuje swoim klientom materiału który się nie nadaje. Legalett przez trzy miesiące nie potrafił odpowiedzieć na pytanie dlaczego stosuje taki a nie inny styropian. I to kientowi ktory ma wątpliwości czy pod domem ma odpowiedno wytrzymały materiał. Zamiast tego odzywa się tu jakis PiotrO czy Pawgar o ktorych można powiedzieć tylko tyle że strasznie Legalett bronią ale nie używając argumentów tylko każdych innych dostępnych środków z pomówieniami o trollowanie, zaśmiecanie tematu itp włącznie. Ban jak najbardziej należy do tych środków. Wszystko aby tylko uciszyć tych niewygodnych. Obaj twierdzą że z Legalett nie mają nic wspólnego ale odzywają się jak tylko ktoś nie po myśli tej firmy coś napisze.

DROGI KLIENCIE, JEŻELI MYŚLISZ O KUPNIE FUNDAMENTU W FIRMIE LEGALETT CZY TEŻ OD JEJ PODWYKONAWCÓW ZAPYTAJ O KLASĘ I RODZAJ STYROPIANU ZASTOSOWANEGO DO ZAIZOLOWANIA PŁYTY OD SPODU. jEŻELI SIE DOWIESZ TO ZADZWOŃ DO PRODUCENTA TEGO STYROPIANU I ZAPYTAJ CZY WG NIEGO TAKIE ZASTOSOWANIE TEGO ICH WYROBU JEST MOŻLIWE. JEST NIESTETY SZANSA ŻE USŁYSZYSZ ŻE NIE.

----------


## pawgar

> Pokaż mi w którym miejscu trollowałem.


Zapytaj admina. To nie ja ci dałem bana. Zresztą, mnie i tak nie uwierzysz nie zrozumiesz lub przekręcisz fakty.




> można powiedzieć tylko tyle że strasznie Legalett bronią.


Nie bronię L. A jak dają ten styropian, który się nie nadaje to faktycznie robią do Du..y. 

Także i to że pdurysowi nie odpowiadają tyle czasu też uważam że zlewają klientów.




> DROGI KLIENCIE, JEŻELI MYŚLISZ O KUPNIE FUNDAMENTU W FIRMIE LEGALETT CZY TEŻ OD JEJ PODWYKONAWCÓW ZAPYTAJ O KLASĘ I RODZAJ STYROPIANU ZASTOSOWANEGO DO ZAIZOLOWANIA PŁYTY OD SPODU. jEŻELI SIE DOWIESZ TO ZADZWOŃ DO PRODUCENTA TEGO STYROPIANU I ZAPYTAJ CZY WG NIEGO TAKIE ZASTOSOWANIE TEGO ICH WYROBU JEST MOŻLIWE. JEST NIESTETY SZANSA ŻE USŁYSZYSZ ŻE NIE.


Tak, już to pisałeś. Wiele razy, masz to też w stopce.





> Fundament płytowy zrobi praktycznie każda firma budowlana. Każda z nich może tez zamiescić w nim dowolny system ogrzewania.


Czy jest zatem jakaś obiektywna przesłanka abyś miał problemy z podaniem oferty od 3 firm?

----------


## Piotr O.

Dzień dobry!
Pawgar - czy zauważyłeś, że piszesz obecnie w temacie: 
_Legalett - doświaczenia mieszkańców_, a nie _Legalett - doświadczenia mieszkańców._
Tu jest teraz królestwo trolli, więc szkoda Twojego czasu.
Oni są nie do zdarcia, jak zdarta płyta, która zacina się i w nieskończoność powtarza ten sam tekst. Albo jak dzieci, które w kółko powtarzają to samo "daj mi, ja chcę..." sprawdzając wytrzymałość rodziców.
Dobrego dnia i tygodnia życzę

PS Na odpowiedź Legalett proszę nie czekać, bo jej nie będzie z prostej przyczyny - ona już była tylko ją przespaliście?

----------


## Piotr O.

HenoK napisał do Perm:
_Uważam, że wykonałeś kawał dobrej roboty pokazując wady tej technologii, ale nie zaniżaj poziomu poziomu dyskusji, podając sprzeczne ze sobą fakty, jak te odnośnie ceny ofertowej._ 
Jeśli Henryku to jest żart, to niejednoznaczny. 
A jeśli tak rzeczywiście myślisz, to napisz proszę co masz na myśli?

----------


## Jani_63

> PS Na odpowiedź Legalett proszę nie czekać, bo jej nie będzie z prostej przyczyny - ona już była tylko ją przespaliście?


 Przepraszam, ale gdzie? 
Bo jeśli w lokalnej prasie małym drukiem na 5-tej stronie to niestety nie mam do niej dostępu.
W tym wątku odpowiedź od *140 dni* nie padła.
Jeśli gdzieś indziej była publikowane w internecie to proszę podaj linka.

----------


## pawgar

> Tu jest teraz królestwo trolli, więc szkoda Twojego czasu.
> Oni są nie do zdarcia, jak zdarta płyta, która zacina się i w nieskończoność powtarza ten sam tekst. Albo jak dzieci, które w kółko powtarzają to samo "daj mi, ja chcę..." sprawdzając wytrzymałość rodziców.


Piotr tak nie można. Ja chcę rozmawiać i rozmawiajmy  ale merytorycznie. Nie chcę wyzywanki od troli i rozbójników tylko argumenty w rozmowie.
Jeżeli kogoś uraziłem to przepraszam... ale zrobiłem to celowo żeby dostać w końcu 
oferty innych firm.

A co do



> PS Na odpowiedź Legalett (...) ona już była tylko ją przespaliście?


To ja ją chyba też przespałem. Nie widzę odpowiedzi.

----------


## perm

> Piotr tak nie można. Ja chcę rozmawiać i rozmawiajmy ale merytorycznie. Nie chcę wyzywanki od troli i rozbójników tylko argumenty w rozmowie.
> Jeżeli kogoś uraziłem to przepraszam... ale zrobiłem to celowo żeby dostać w końcu 
> oferty innych firm.
> 
> A co do
> 
> 
> To ja ją chyba też przespałem. Nie widzę odpowiedzi.


Jak nie chcesz się bawić w przepychanki to nie wyzywaj innych od trolli tylko dlatego że sie z nimi nie zgadzasz o banowaniu nie wspominając. Problem z tobą jest taki że wypowiadzasz się czy musisz czy też nie. Masz cos do powiedzenia czy też nie. Przez długi czas podkreślałes jedną z zalet ogrzewania Legalett czyli akumulacyjność. Jakoś nie mogłeś czy nie chciałeś pojąc że każdy fundament płytowy ma spore zdolności akumulacyjne i żadna w tym zasługa Legalett. Tak jest z większością tego co piszesz. Nijak sie to ma do problemów tu poruszanych. Zgniatające sie styro to wg ciebie nie problem a ktoś kto o tym pisze to troll. I ty sie dziwisz że mam cię za przedstawiciela Legalett
Firm które zrobią taki fundament grzewczy jest tyle pewnie ile firm budowlanych. To żadna filozofia zrobić płytę zbrojoną i zatopić w niej coś do ogrzewania. Zrobienie najprostszego nawet kosztorysu wymaga podania wielu danych. Trzeba je dać dla konkretnego projektu i konkretnej lokalizacji. To nie jest takie proste. Jeżeli uważasz inaczej to uzyskaj z Legalett kosztorys na dom 100 m2. Nic więcej im wg ciebie nie potrzeba. Dawałem ci wstępne wyliczenia ale tobie to nie wystarczy. No więc nie rzucaj słów na wiatr i pokaz jakie to proste.

----------


## Arturo72

> J
> Firm które zrobią taki fundament grzewczy jest tyle pewnie ile firm budowlanych. To żadna filozofia zrobić płytę zbrojoną i zatopić w niej coś do ogrzewania. .


Dokładnie,przy zbieraniu ofert na SSO zastrzegałem sobie posadowienie na płycie fundamentowej.*W cenie 35-40tys.zł za CAŁY SSO* miałem robociznę wykonania płyty fundamentowej ! Mając projekt płyty nie ma problemu z jej wykonaniem.
Ja robię kable grzewcze w osobnej wylewce ale gdybym chciał wodne podłogowe zalewane w płycie to też nie jest problemem ułożenie rurek na styropianie.Każdy hydraulik to zrobi.
Prawdopodobnie całościowy koszt wyjdzie wtedy o 50% mniej niż Legallett.
Wstępnie sobie obliczyłem koszt płyty 14x14 z 20cm styro (EPS200) na 40tys.zł z robocizną.Jeśli miała by być wodna podłogówka to dodatkowo 5tys.zł
P.S.
Buduję na szkodach górniczych,także płyta jest bardziej zbrojona a co za tym idzie droższa niż na "spokojnym" gruncie.

----------


## pawgar

> Przez długi czas podkreślałes jedną z zalet ogrzewania Legalett czyli akumulacyjność. Jakoś nie mogłeś czy nie chciałeś pojąc że każdy fundament płytowy ma spore zdolności akumulacyjne i żadna w tym zasługa Legalett.


Jasne, że każdy fundament płytowy ma jakąś akumulację. Jednak różnice są i to duże. Znajomi mają podłogówkę wodną na izolowanym fundamencie płytowym czyli tak jak się powszechnie robi poodłogówki. Tam warstwy akumulacyjnej jest tylko kilka cm i gdy rano wyłączą ogrzewanie to wieczorem po powrocie z pracy mają 14 stopni w domu. Czyli taka akumulacja nie jest akceptowalna. Rozumiesz?




> Zgniatające sie styro to wg ciebie nie problem a ktoś kto o tym pisze to troll.


zacytuję poprzednią moją wypowiedź.



> Uważają że zostali zbanowani za to że krytykują Legalett. Nie panowie, nie dlatego.





> To żadna filozofia zrobić płytę zbrojoną i zatopić w niej coś do ogrzewania. Zrobienie najprostszego nawet kosztorysu wymaga podania wielu danych. Trzeba je dać dla konkretnego projektu i konkretnej lokalizacji. To nie jest takie proste. Jeżeli uważasz inaczej to uzyskaj z Legalett kosztorys na dom 100 m2. Nic więcej im wg ciebie nie potrzeba.


Słuchaj ty chyba masz problem. Mówię ci mam produkt który zrobiła mi firma XXX i kosztuje on YYY zł. Ty piszesz to ździerstwo, cwaniaki krętacze, łobuzy, można to zrobić za połowę.
Więc ja ci piszę, możliwe ale *UDOWODNIJ MI TO.* Proszę zatem nie rzucaj słów na wiatr i podaj mi oferty firm które zrobią to taniej.
Ty swoimi wypowiedziami podajesz. Znam takie firmy, ale do tych firm nie napiszę i nie zadzwonię nie poproszę o ofertę ale na pewno są tańsze.
Ty piszesz ale nie podam ci ofert bo zrobienie najprostszego nawet kosztorysu wymaga podania wielu danych.

PERM zgadzam się. Poznanie oferty wymaga podania wielu danych i tego oczekiwałem od ciebie. Podajesz że coś jest dużo tańsze ale nie dajesz mi nawet możliwości poznania o jakich my cenach mówimy. *Wiem jedynie ale na pewno jest taniej.*

Perm słowo *tańsze z twoich ust* to jest pusty slogan jeżeli nie podeprzesz to ofertą cenową z zakresem prac.




> Dawałem ci wstępne wyliczenia ale tobie to nie wystarczy.


Perm ofertę, proszę o ofertę cenową.  Nie wstępne wyliczenia, nie strony internetowe z opisem budowy płyt, tylko ofertę cenową.

Czy rozumiesz co do ciebie piszę?

----------


## Arturo72

> Perm ofertę, proszę o ofertę cenową.  Nie wstępne wyliczenia, nie strony internetowe z opisem budowy płyt, tylko ofertę cenową.
> 
> Czy rozumiesz co do ciebie piszę?


Podałem wyżej,odnieś się z łaski swojej do tej wyceny...
Jeśli nie doczytałeś to powtórzę dostałem oferty na budowę domu do stanu SSO posadowionego na płycie fundamentowej izolowanej styropianem.Oferty były od 35-40tys.zł za robociznę całego SSO łącznie z płytą 14x14,materiał wyliczyłem sobie z projektu.

----------


## pawgar

> W cenie 35-40tys.zł za CAŁY SSO


SSO za 40 tys.!!! Jestem pod wrażeniem.
Możesz podać co to za firma i podac zakres prac i z jakich materiałów.

PS 
Nie odświeżyłem strony, nie widziałem twojego wpisu.

----------


## Arturo72

> SSO za 40 tys.!!! Jestem pod wrażeniem.
> Możesz podać co to za firma i podac zakres prac i z jakich materiałów.


Oczywiście niech no wrócę do momu  :wink: 
Nie wiem,czemu dziwisz się taką ceną ? To jest normalna cena za robociznę SSO za parterówkę 118m.pow.uż.Najwyższa oferta jaką dostałem to 48tys.zł

----------


## perm

Już to pisałem 420 zł za m/2 płyty fundamentowej z jakimś podobnie tandetnym jak u legalett styro pod spodem. Oferta legalett była o 130 zł droższa a do tego nie uwzględniała całości prac. Różnica w cenie na cały dom ktory wtedy projektowałem to ok 20 tyś.
Dalej udajesz głupiego Pawgar. Uważasz że takie proste jest uzyskać ofertę od jakiejś firmy? To uzyskaj taką od legalett. Masz powierzchnie domu - 100m/2. To ci powinno wystarczyć. Wstępne kalkulacje ci nie wystarczą. Żądasz tego ode mnie to pokaż że jest to mozliwe.

----------


## Jani_63

> Jasne, że każdy fundament płytowy ma jakąś akumulację. Jednak różnice są i to duże. Znajomi mają podłogówkę wodną na izolowanym fundamencie płytowym czyli tak jak się powszechnie robi poodłogówki. Tam warstwy akumulacyjnej jest tylko kilka cm i *gdy rano wyłączą ogrzewanie to wieczorem po powrocie z pracy mają 14 stopni w domu*. Czyli taka akumulacja nie jest akceptowalna. Rozumiesz?


Teraz to trochę pojechałeś po bandzie.  :big grin: 
Byłby to pierwszy w historii przypadek tak szybkiego stygnięcia wylewki i obniżenia temperatury w domu.
Nawet w domu szkieletowym o bardzo małej akumulacyjności i ocieplonym tylko do poziomu jaki nakazują normy nie będzie tak szybkiego wychładzania wciągu powiedzmy 12 godzin, jak kto długo pracuje.

----------


## MCB

Co nie znaczy, że nie będzie różnicy pomiędzy płytą z systemem grzewczym zlokalizowanym w dolnej warstwie a systemem zlokalizowanym w wylewce.

Jeżeli zaś chodzi o wyceny to chyba nie jest problemem zeskanować swój (!) projekt (podstawowe strony) i przesłać e-mailem do 3,4 firm z prośbą o wycenę.
Tu pawgar ma rację.

Nie sądzę też, że każda firma zrobi fundament. Większość firm z którymi miałem do czynienia czy to poprzez internet czy na żywo twierdziła, że 20cm płyty to za mało. Padały propozycje od 30 do nawet 40 cm.

Owszem, wg dostarczonego projektu płytę zrobi pewnie prawie każda firma. Tylko, że inaczej będzie wyglądała płyta robiona przez tanią firmę a inaczej przez drogą zakładając, że cena przekłada się na jakość, a tak z reguły jest pomijając oszustów i naciągaczy.
Przykład mam za płotem. Dwie budowy, domki podobne. Jeden robi droższa firma trzymając się harmonogramu co do dnia. Drugi robi już kolejna, chyba 3-cia "tania" ekipa. Tania w "" bo w rezultacie pewnie wyjdzie drożej.

Podobnie jest z projektami płyt. Tylko doświadczony konstruktor wyposażony w odpowiednie narzędzia wykona optymalny projekt. Ci bez doświadczenia dodadzą trochę na grubości czy też zbrojeniu. Parę takich projektów było opisywanych na forum muratora.

Jak przygotowywałem się do budowy to praktycznie nie było alternatywy dla L.
Potem pojawiła się pewna firma. Zapoznałem się z jej ofertą. Zerżnięta z oferty L. niemalże co do słowa. Takiej firmie nie powierzył bym budowy.
Teraz pojawiły się dwie kolejne. Jedna praktycznie bez pokrycia (w internecie 0 informacji o płytach). Druga interesująca, chociaż pewnie droga.

Reasumując można taniej, można drożej. Można dobrze, można spartaczyć. Każdy wybiera sam. Nie ma się o co kłócić. Natomiast jeżeli dokonujemy porównań to dobrze by było mieć odpowiednie dane dla poparcia swojej tezy.

To by było na tyle.
Podam jeszcze zużycie prądu za styczeń:

I taryfa: 303kWh   177PLN - rekuperacja, lodówka (od 15-go), alarm, KNX, oświetlenie, indukcja
II taryfa: 2470kWh 827PLN - legalett, c.w.u (bufor 750l), indukcja

Razem	1004PLN - wyliczone z kalkulatora na stronie ZE.

Do tego trochę palenia wieczornego w kominku za ok. 200PLN - ogrzewanie poddasza (w praktyce to trudno powiedzieć czego bo REKU uśrednia temp. w całym domu).
Niektóre pomieszczenia przegrzane z racji tego, że nie mam jeszcze termostatów i steruję czasowo 2-ma grupami obwodów L.

Dom ok. 250m2, izolacja-ocieplenie nie dokończone w 100% - sporo do poprawienia. Pierwszy sezon.

Jest lepiej niż się spodziewałem. Po termowizji dokończę ocieplanie - wieniec; drzwi garażowe; garaż ściany, sufit i podłoga; rekuperacja.
W następnym sezonie powinno być znacznie lepiej.

m.

----------


## QBELEK

pawgar popełniasz ten sam błąd co PiotrO. w konwersacjach z tomkiem. Z trolami to jak grochem o ścianę. Szkoda czasu i niepotrzebnych postów, które zaciemniają ten wątek  Nie proś troli o te oferty bo i tak będą operować kwotami typu około, przestań być wyrozumiały bo dla trola to znaczy zarozumiały, nie cytuj troli bo działa to na nich jak lep na muchy - wiedzą że połknąłeś haczyk i Ci zależy. 

 Przecież większość z nas ma legalett powietrzny. Porównywanie ofert różnych systemów podgrzewania fundamentu ( powietrzem, przewodami elektrycznymi, wodą) jest sprawiedliwe?

----------


## tomek131

Co do tego typu fundamentów grzejnych to spotkałem sie z tym kiedyś w szwecji, nie myślałem że u nas ktoś za to zawoła 90tys, raczej wydawalo mi się że 90tys to kosztuje cały dom w takim systemie, ot nie kopiesz żadnych fundamentów, na gruncie wylewasz płyte fundamentową tak 10x10m, w płycie zatopiona plątanina zwykłych rurek PCV fi100mm, na tym tandetny szkieletowy domek, ale dobrze ocieplony. Powietrze z elektrycznej nagrzewnicy trafia w rurki w fundamencie, cala filozofia. Zawsze wydawało mi się że coś takiego w skandynawii robią żeby zamiast kupować grzejnik elektryczny do każdego pokoju i ciągnąć do każdego pokoju drogi oddzielny kabel do gniazdka tak 2.5mm2, kupić jedną nagrzewnice podpietą może 3m kabla siłowego do rozdzielni, widać się pomyliłem.

To nie ja napisałem, haha.Jakiś troll .....na innym forum.....znalezść i zbanować za trollowanie....

----------


## QBELEK

I powtarzał to tak w kółko macieju, przepraszam tomku?

----------


## perm

> ...


 Jasne, jasne. nikt inny w Polsce oprócz Legalett nie zrobi fundamentu płytowego z ogrzewaniem, wstępna kalkulacja nic nie daje a taka "porządną"bardzo łatwo dają praktycznie od ręki w każdej firmie, odpowiedź o tandetne styro pod płytą juz była tylko żeśmy jej nie zauwazyli, wszyscy ktorzy piszą żle o Legalett to trolle. Jakie jeszcze bzdury wymyslisz?

----------


## MCB

W takim systemie (powietrze) pewnie nikt.
Natomiast z kablami grzejnymi lub wodą sporo firm. Ile jest takich z doświadczeniem? Jedna, dwie?

----------


## QBELEK

robią ale nie z ogrzewaniem powietrznym które ma inne parametry niż przewody elek. i woda.
perm tobie się wydaje że jesteś tu jedyny który ma odmienne zdanie na temat legalett na tym wątku
pycha cię zjada i tracisz zdolność rozumienia czytanego tekstu
widzisz tylko to co chcesz zobaczyć

----------


## pawgar

> pawgar popełniasz ten sam błąd co PiotrO. w konwersacjach z tomkiem. (...) Szkoda czasu i niepotrzebnych postów, które zaciemniają ten wątek


Może masz rację. Przemyślę to. Chciałem podyskutować o różnych technologiach. Porównać, pozastanawiać się a wyszła z tego przepychanka w stylu:



> Ty lepiej wez poziomice i sprawdz czy ci sie chalupa nie pochyla


Nie o to mi chodziło.

Może warto poczekać jeszcze trochę jak Perm i Tomek zbudują swoje domy i po prostu wtedy wrócimy do tematu. 
Zapytam jaką technologię wybrali i jak im się to sprawdza, jak funkcjonuje. Czy są zadowoleni.

A może ja albo Perm czy Tomek nie potrafimy prowadzić merytorycznej dyskusji?

Pozdrawiam ze swojego



> tandetnego szkieletowego domku

----------


## HenoK

> Pozdrawiam ze swojego


Ten "tandetny szkieletowy domek", to cytat z innego forum : http://www.drewnozamiastbenzyny.pl/f...983640b3d#9725  :wink: .

----------


## tomek131

pagwar ,wiesz czym ja się różnię od Ciebie,Piotra O i paru innych?Otóż tym na przykład ,że nie biegam po innych forach i wszędzie udzielam się tylko w jednym,jedynym temacie - obrona Legalett.A potem mówię ,że oczywiście nic z Legalett nie mam wspólnego ,po prostu bezinteresownie zakochałem się w swoim systemie grzewczym , jako ,nawiasem mówiąc jedynym elemencie mojego domu

----------


## perm

Ja bym życzył wszystkim kolegom którzy Legalett posiadają by wzięli przykład z MCB. Nie we wszystkim się z nim zgadzam ale szanuje go za rzetelny opis tego co uwaza za dobre i tego co stanowi dla niego jakiś mniejszy czy też wiekszy problem. Nie och i ach jakie to piękne, tanie i jedyne ale tak jak to pewnie wiekszość klientów traktuje rozwiązanie jedne z wielu, dla jednych dobre, dla innych mniej. Inaczej by się rozmawiało.

----------


## Browar

> pagwar ,wiesz czym ja się różnię od Ciebie,Piotra O i paru innych?Otóż tym na przykład ,że nie biegam po innych forach i wszędzie udzielam się tylko w jednym,jedynym temacie - obrona Legalett.A potem mówię ,że oczywiście nic z Legalett nie mam wspólnego ,po prostu bezinteresownie zakochałem się w swoim systemie grzewczym , jako ,nawiasem mówiąc jedynym elemencie mojego domu





hehehe  :big grin:  dobre - aż się prawie oplułem..

Tomek, nie żebym chciał tu bronić Piotra O czy coś w tym stylu ale Ty kolego to za ok tydzień będziesz miał drugą rocznicę odkąd zalogowałeś się pierwszy raz na tym forum a konkretnie w tym temacie (tu masz wpisa swojego: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?24120-Legalett-doświaczenia-mieszkańców/page55) i udzielasz się w 99% w temacie Legalett i Prefa wytykając "wady" tych systemów. W sumie mi to nawet zwisa chociaż jakby się tak zastanowić to dziwi mnie Twój zapał zwłaszcza, że doświadczenia w obu tematach nie masz żadnego, legalett z tego co się orientuję widziałeś raz w życiu w jakimś tam domu modelowym gdzie grzali kominkiem, całą swoją wiedzą opierasz na tym co wyczytasz w necie i ewentualnie własnej dedukcji... Żebyś jeszcze miał sam, lub ktoś z Tojej rodziny czy znajomych, dom zbudowany w tym systemie i czuł się oszukany przez tych wykonawców to bym zrozumiał ten zapał ale z tego co udało mi się wyczytać to Ty jeszcze nic nie zbudowałeś tylko tak jak 2 lata temu "przymierzasz się" - mam rację?
Więc parafrazując Twoją wyżej zacytowaną wypowiedź powiedz mi jak to jest, że mimo iż nic wspólnego z żadną konkurencją nie masz to tak bezinteresownie znienawidziłeś L, że zamiast zająć się budową to od 2 lat siedzisz tu i udzielasz się krytycznie w temacie Legalett i Prefa, które nawiasem mówiąc nie należą do elementów Twojego domu... ? Beziteresownie tak to robisz ??  :wink:  "Hospicjum też masz ?? " - pamiętasz to swoje pytanie?  :big grin:  

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## rewo66

Witam
Gwoli ścisłości w uzupełnieniu mojego wczśniejszego postu o wstępnej wycenie płyty fundamentowej przez Legalett to wycena na kwotę 90.510 z ł netto + 8% VAT dotyczy płyty fundamentowej pod dom parterowy o wymiarach 10m x 22m. I nie wysokość ceny jest tu przeszkodą bo takowej się spodziewałem co prawda liczyłem na kwotę ok. 75 tys do 80 tys. ale zapomniałem o podwyżce VAT-u od nowego roku o 1%. W moim przypadku największym problemem jest sposób płatności tj. 20% po podpisaniu umowy. 70% przed rozpoczęciem budowy i 10% po podłączeniu agregatów. Konkretnie problem to płatność 90% a pierwsza transza kredytu z banku raczej nie będzie aż taka duża a Pani w banku twierdzi o zawyzeniu kosztów budowy fundamentów. Pół godziny tłumaczyliśmy z żoną na czym ten nasz knif z fundamentem polega ale to jak gadanie do głuchego i z powodu takieeeegooooo problemiku jest co ano d....pa w kwiatach. Czekam na wyceny fundamentu grzewczegho z Pref - budu (Mysłowice) i Abaconu (Bielsko - Biała) mineło prawie 3 tygodnie i nic głucho. Tak celem porównania wysłałem zapyutanie do firmy która robi fundament płytowy zwykły wycenili mi go na ok 60 tys. 
Termopłyta fundamentowa
izolacja termiczna płyty fundamentowej - styropian XPS 500 gr. 5 cm
izolacja termiczna przegłebień płyty - styrodur ekstrudowany XPS 500 gr. 10 cm
płyta fundamentowa żelbetowa wg założeń projektowych. Standardowo gr. 15 - 20 cm z przegłębieniami pod ścianami nośnymi gr. 25-30 cm, beton B20
fundament pod komin wg założeń projektowych. Standardowo w formie przegłębienia płyty
fundamenty pod słupy wewnętrzne wg założeń projektowych. Standardowo w formie przegłębienia płyty
fundamenty pod słupy zewnętrzne wg założeń projektowych wraz z niezbędnymi ściągami
izolacja termiczna pionowa płyty fundamentowej - styropian EPS 100 gr. 8 cm + siatka + klej x x
izolacja przeciwolgociowa pionowa płyty fundamentowej - emulsja bitumiczna typu dysperbit dwukrotne malowanie pod izolacja

----------


## rewo66

[QUOTE=Browar;4545652]


hehehe  :big grin:  dobre - aż się prawie oplułem..

 Nie byłeś sam ja musiałem wytrzeć mój monitor z kawy którą akutarnie się raczyłem.  :rotfl:

----------


## QBELEK

rewo66 niektóre banki tak mają, ja próbowałem w miellenium ale tam chyba nie wiedzą co to XXI wiek, co prawda legalett akceptowali jako system energooszczedny ale szkieletu w cenie murowanego przełknąć nie mogli. W Lukasie gdzie ostatecznie kredyt  dostałem nie było żadnych problemów, nie interesowała ich technologia budowy ani legalett, inwestycja to mój cyrk i moje małpy ja mam tylko potrafić spłacać.  Myślę że wiąże się to z miejscem gdzie jest centrala banku, lukas ma we wroclawiu a tam są duże naleciałości z zachodu oraz od bazy wycen dla rzeczoznawców. PKO i millenium np. korzystają z tej samej bazy.
rewo66 a nie każą ci dołożyć się do fundamentu jako wkład własny?
byliście w centrali? przecież te oddziały nie mają nic do gadania centrala i tak decyduje.


tomek to weteran, może zrobimy mu urodziny.......
ja myśle jednak że to naganiacz legalett'u, paradoksalnie

----------


## perm

> Witam
> ...Tak celem porównania wysłałem zapyutanie do firmy która robi fundament płytowy zwykły wycenili mi go na ok 60 tys. 
> Termopłyta fundamentowa
> izolacja termiczna płyty fundamentowej - styropian XPS 500 gr. 5 cm
> izolacja termiczna przegłebień płyty - styrodur ekstrudowany XPS 500 gr. 10 cm
> płyta fundamentowa żelbetowa wg założeń projektowych. Standardowo gr. 15 - 20 cm z przegłębieniami pod ścianami nośnymi gr. 25-30 cm, beton B20
> fundament pod komin wg założeń projektowych. Standardowo w formie przegłębienia płyty
> fundamenty pod słupy wewnętrzne wg założeń projektowych. Standardowo w formie przegłębienia płyty
> fundamenty pod słupy zewnętrzne wg założeń projektowych wraz z niezbędnymi ściągami
> ...


To nad czym ty się zastanawiasz?To prawie 40 tyś różnicy! Za tyle to już możesz pomysleć o pompie ciepła i nie martwić się drożejącym pradem. A jaka to firma jeżeli można wiedzieć? Może ja się skuszę?

----------


## tomek131

Browar ,to dość proste.W pierwszym odruchu spodobała mi się technologia (l+p)i zacząłem o niej czegoś szukać.Chciałem znależść wszystkie za i przeciw (budowa pozna jesien b.r lub wiosna przyszłego roku-zależy od kochanej Gminy,a nowego terenu po 150zl/metr nie bardzo mi się uśmiecha kupować,bo mój mi pasuje)Trafiłem na muratora,ale trafiłem na coś,czego nie znoszę ....i tak to się zaczęło.Ale co jakiś czas dochodzą nowe ciekawe rzeczy -a to L nie nadaje się do pompy ciepła,a to styro pod domem byle jakie lub też masakra Praefy przy budowie Zuzanos.Duża ilość czasu przed budową pozwala dobrze do niej się przygotować

----------


## avatar25

tomek131: W takim razie czy możemy się w końcu dowiedzieć w jakiej technologii będziesz budował? Co wybrałeś po dwóch latach poszukiwań?

----------


## rewo66

To nad czym ty się zastanawiasz?To prawie 40 tyś różnicy! Za tyle to już możesz pomysleć o pompie ciepła i nie martwić się drożejącym pradem. A jaka to firma jeżeli można wiedzieć? Może ja się skuszę? [QUOTE]
Perm u mnie Pompa ciepła z dolnym źródłem odpada gdyż na poziome źródło za mało miejsca a na pionowe (odwierty) trzeba mieć pozwolenie a w mojej gminie to odpada czyli zostaje PC powietrzna a ta tylko do - 15 jest ok. i trzeba mieć alternatywny system grzewczy. Nawet do c.wu. nie powinna być jedynym systemem bo też gdy temperatura spadnie poniżej - 15 to nie wydoli. Gaz odpada w przedbiegach bo go nie ma jest daleko a gazownia dla jednego odbiorcy nie będzie wywalać kupę kasy na podciągnięcie nitki gazowej do mojej działki. Gaz płynny odpada bo nie chcę bomby na placu oraz "etetycznego zbiornika". A zabawa w palacza jakoś mi się nie uśmiecha  (paliwo stałe) ponadto węgiel trzeba gdzieś trzymać a zajmuje trochę miejsca, a przy moim trybie pracy moja żona też by musiała przeszkolić się obsłudze pieca co skwitowała bardzo krótko "zapomnij". Ponadto chciałbym wykorzystać pom. gospodarcze do innych celów a nie jako kotłownię. Mam bardzo mało mozliwości wyborów. Zawsze można wybrać mniejsze zło, ale po co? W końcu dom jest dla nas a nie my dla niego.

----------


## rewo66

Jak robicie

----------


## rewo66

Help jak robicie odpowiedzi na posty tj. cytaty postu w ramce. Mój poprzedni post był nieudaną próbą

----------


## perm

> ...


O powietrznej PC raczej w naszym klimacie zapomnij. Była tu już dyskusja na forum. Wtedy gdy sa najbardziej potrzebne czyli jak jest zimno praktycznie nie działają za to włączają sie grzałki elektryczne. Bez sensu. Odwierty mozna robić chyba wszędzie? Pc za 40 tyś to jednak wg mnie mało prawdopodobne. Opieram sie na zdaniu sporej części forumowiczów że to mozliwe bo ja miałem oferty na PC od 70 tyś w górę. Chodzi mi jednak o co innego. Ta różnica w cenie fundamentu jest wystarczająca by zastanowić sie nad jakimś innym rozwiązaniem niz ogrzewanie powietrzem. Ono ma tylko jedną zaletę. System kanałów nie może sie zepsuć. NIe lepiej zrobić podłogówkę wodną z piecem elektrycznym? Myślę że dla takiego domu jak twój powinno wystarczyć na to 20 tyś, w tym ok 8 tyś piec elektryczny. Działać będzie równie skutecznie jak Legalett a zostaje w kieszeni te prawie 20 tyś. Ja bym sie nie zastanawiał! Jaka to firma? Ta cena jest bardzo zachęcająca!

----------


## perm

> Help jak robicie odpowiedzi na posty tj. cytaty postu w ramce. Mój poprzedni post był nieudaną próbą


Klikasz wcześniej na "Odpowiedź z cytatem" i piszesz pod [/QUOTE}

----------


## tomek131

> tomek131: W takim razie czy możemy się w końcu dowiedzieć w jakiej technologii będziesz budował? Co wybrałeś po dwóch latach poszukiwań?


2lata poszukiwań to może zle powiedziane,za dużo powiedziane.W każdym razie odrzuciłem patyczaki ,szkieleciaki.kanadyjczyki itp.Bale też.Składane jakieś modułowe też.Tradycja chyba ....no chyba ,że praefa obniży cenę ze 30% a formalności przeciągną się dłużej niż planuję to kto wie.W połączeniu z płytą wtedy ,bo tylko tak ma sens ,ale raczej nie z Legalett
Perm - dlaczego powietrzna w/g ciebie się nie nadaje.Średnia temp sezonu grzewczego to nie minus 15.Jak będzie minus 15, to grzały pójdą na prąd i tyle.Będzie prąd jak w wielu systemach na prąd.Natomiast pozostała część sezonu to zysk.COP średni dwa to już chyba zysk.Myślę o podłogówce wodnej na płycie z buforem chyba

----------


## Jani_63

> (...) Pompa ciepła z dolnym źródłem odpada gdyż na  poziome źródło za mało miejsca a na pionowe (odwierty) trzeba mieć  pozwolenie a w mojej gminie to odpada czyli zostaje PC powietrzna a ta  tylko do - 15 jest ok. i trzeba mieć alternatywny system grzewczy. Nawet  do c.wu. nie powinna być jedynym systemem bo też gdy temperatura  spadnie poniżej - 15 to nie wydoli.


Odnoszę wrażenie że niektóre rozwiązania chcesz przekreślić na starcie szukając problemów tam gdzie ich nie ma.
Pompa ciepła Zirius M2dla najsłabszej jednostki potrzebuje tylko 150m2 pod kolektor poziomy dodatkowo bardzo płytko zakopany.
Tak na marginesie jest to jedyna chyba obecnie PCi mogąca współpracować z Legalettem ze względu na wysokie temperatury GZ
Pozwolenie wodno-prawne na odwierty jest potrzebne dopiero przy wierceniu na głębokość większą niż 30m ppt
Pompy ciepła powietrzne mogą działać na dzień dzisiejszy do temperatury -20oC - Estia, a nawet do -25oC - ZUBADAN z COP-em powyżej 3 przy temperaturze -15oC.
Daleki  jestem od tego żeby Cie zawracać z raz "słusznie" obranej drogi, ale  mając w kieszeni 40tys zaoszczędzonych na płycie fundamentowej można  myśleć o tanim, naprawdę tanim źródle ciepła.
Źródle które za jednym zamachem jest w stanie obsłużyć zarówno CO jaki CWU.

----------


## Jani_63

Tak na marginesie, zamiast kotła elektrycznego można zrobić układ grzewczy o stopniu skomplikowania budowy cepa  :big grin: , oparty na buforze (1000l - 2kzł) i grzałkach elektrycznych sterowanych termostatem.
Przy takim zasobniku energii ładowanie może odbywać się tylko w taniej taryfie obsługując jednocześnie grzanie CWU.
Takie  wasch&Go - dwa w jednym  :big grin: , a przy tym czysto i bezobsługowo.

----------


## HenoK

> Tak na marginesie, zamiast kotła elektrycznego można zrobić układ grzewczy o stopniu skomplikowania budowy cepa , oparty na buforze (1000l - 2kzł) i grzałkach elektrycznych sterowanych termostatem.
> Przy takim zasobniku energii ładowanie może odbywać się tylko w taniej taryfie obsługując jednocześnie grzanie CWU.
> Takie  wasch&Go - dwa w jednym , a przy tym czysto i bezobsługowo.


Taniej to raczej nie wyjdzie, bo do bufora musisz jeszcze dodać naczynie wzbiorcze, pompę obiegową, termostaty, mieszacz. W kotle elektrycznym to wszystko już masz. Bufor z obsługą cwu, będzie kosztował jeszcze więcej. 
Ale oczywiście jest to jedno z możliwych rozwiązań. 
Jeżeli decydujemy się na taki bufor, to warto też pomyśleć o kolektorach słonecznych. Koszt ich instalacji znacznie maleje.

----------


## tomek z SSP

o, ciekawa sprawa, że wątek o doświadczeniach z legalett zaczyna zahaczać o inne systemy, nomen omen takie które wypchnęły Legalett z mojej głowy. Nic chyba nie pobije bezobsługowości Legalett poza systemami opartymi o energię elektryczną, ale...  za dużo jest tych "ale" 
Odnosnie 2 rocznicy mojego imiennika, to widać Tomasze tak mają, ja tez już kombinuje dość długo... 

Było parę zakrętów, ale ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na projekt indywidualny w technologii z tradycyjnym fundamentem, ścianami konstr z silikatów 18 cm + 20 cm docieplenia - archi mam nadzieje że zaczyna już docierać projekt. W zasadzie parterówka, ale z antresolą, podłogówka  H2O, w sypialniach grzejniki (są też na rynku fajne grzejniki konwekcyjne z opcją w grzania prądem - opcja praktyczna poza sezonem grzewczym).
Ogrzewanie ma spiąć właśnie taki bufor ala Jani_63 + HenoK, około 750L z wężownicą CWU, który oprócz grzał elektrycznych do II taryfy ma spinać kocioł CO na paliwo, solary do grzania CWU w ciepłym sezonie (solary finansowane z dopłat w gminie - jeśli program nie zdechnie)  i ew dodatkowa wężownica w buforze pod PCi P/W która kiedyś może dojdzie do systemu gdy gmina albo ktoś inny zasponsoruje swój udział. Co do pieca CO, to bez gazu jest jednak problem i cały czas mocno kombinuję... ale juz tak aby dłużej nie wstrzmywać prac projektowych i samej inwestycji, w tym roku chcę wbić łopatę

[BTW może ktoś słyszał jak się sprawdzają piecyki MCZ na pellet w wersji Hydro? Jani_63, HenoK?  :smile:  
Na pierwszy rzut oka -fajne to, ponoć w automatyce ma program do pracy z buforem. Zamiast kupować kominek jako mebel i płacić za jego wykończenie, można wpiąć taki piecyk do systemu, o ewentualne porady na priv ładnie proszę]

----------


## Dareckyy

> ok
> Mamy więc trzy firmy:
> -Schwedenplatte i
>   -scanbet ze Szczecina
> -MegaTherm
> 
> ...


Znalazłem kolejną firmę oferującą płytowy fundament grzewczy Sundollit http://www.sundolitt.com.pl/plyta_fundamentowa.html

Interesująca jest informacja dotycząca zalecanej przez szwedzkie przepisy minimalnej grubości 30 cm styropianu pod płytą. Po konsultacji z dyrektorem technicznym Legalett Polska zdecydowałem się na taką grubość izolacji w moim Legalecie. Myślę, że inwestorzy, którzy zdecydowali się na Legalett powinny wziąć to pod uwagę, zwłaszcza, że dopłata (w moim przypadku w wysokości 1400 zł.) nie jest wysoka.

Kolejna firma, która poleca 30 cm styropianu pod tzw.ciepłą płytą fundamentową dla domu energooszczędnego to http://ekoarchitekci.pl/plyta_fundamentowa.html

----------


## perm

> Znalazłem kolejną firmę oferującą płytowy fundament grzewczy Sundollit http://www.sundolitt.com.pl/plyta_fundamentowa.html
> ...


No i mamy przykład że mozna zamieścić informację o tym jaki styropian pod płytą znajdziemy. Ciekawe że Legalett tak sie przed tym broni...
Wszystkie elementy brzegowe Sundolitt to popularnie mówiąc minimum EPS 200.



> Kolejna firma, która poleca 30 cm styropianu pod tzw.ciepłą płytą fundamentową dla domu energooszczędnego to http://ekoarchitekci.pl/plyta_fundamentowa.html


No i jeszcze jedna firma. Jest tam też wstępna kalkulacja. Dla takiego domu jak tam koszt z wymianą gruntu, robocizną i ogrzewaniem wodnym z piecem elektrycznym nie powinien przekroczyć 40 tyś. To tak z 15 tyś taniej niż Legalett. EPS 100 też nie stosują...

----------


## HenoK

> No i jeszcze jedna firma.


To dodajmy jeszcze jedno rozwiązanie : http://www.izodom2000polska.com/inde...entowa&lang=pl
Może komuś się przyda  :smile: .

----------


## Dareckyy

> ...
> 
> No i jeszcze jedna firma. Jest tam też wstępna kalkulacja. Dla takiego domu jak tam koszt z wymianą gruntu, robocizną i ogrzewaniem wodnym z piecem elektrycznym nie powinien przekroczyć 40 tyś. To tak z 15 tyś taniej niż Legalett. EPS 100 też nie stosują...


Perm,
akurat w tym przypadku piszą o styropianie FS 20, czyli zgodnie z aktualnymi normami EPS 100.

Moim zdaniem Legalett proponuje w ofercie taki rodzaj styropianu, jaki wynika z przeprowadzonych obliczeń konstrukcyjnych. W otrzymanym od nich projekcie w tabeli z zestawieniem materiałów jest również opcja zastosowania styropianu wyższej klasy, czy nawet XPS, jeśli wynikałoby to z obliczeń. 

Podejrzewam, że część z żywo dyskutujących tu osób, nie będących użytkownikami lub nie biorących pod uwagę płyty grzewczej w tej technologii w ogóle nie złożyła zapytania ofertowego do Legalettu ...

----------


## Browar

> Moim zdaniem Legalett proponuje w ofercie taki rodzaj styropianu, *jaki wynika z przeprowadzonych obliczeń konstrukcyjnych. W otrzymanym od nich projekcie w tabeli z zestawieniem materiałów jest również opcja zastosowania styropianu wyższej klasy, czy nawet XPS, jeśli wynikałoby to z obliczeń.* 
> 
> Podejrzewam, że część z żywo dyskutujących tu osób, nie będących użytkownikami lub nie biorących pod uwagę płyty grzewczej w tej technologii w ogóle nie złożyła zapytania ofertowego do Legalettu ...


Cześć Dareckyy,

Zgadzam się w 100% z powyższym!  :yes:  W projekcie mam dokładne wyliczenia, wykresy tabeli itd obciążeń mojego domu - obciążenia dachu, ścian, samego fundamentu, obciężenie śniegiem itd... Pod wszystkim podpisał się konstruktor, a nawet 2 konstruktorów. Sądzeż że gdyby EPS 100 się pod mój dom nie nadawał to żaden knstruktor swoim nawiskiem by tego nie firmował. Do tego dochodzi mój kierownik budowy, który bardzo wnikliwie analizował projekt, wyliczenia obciążeń itd. gdyż sam był początkowo nieufny - ma ogromne doświadczenie ale legalett widział pierwszy raz "na żywo".
I co ci wszyscy ludzie się nie znają  czy biora odpowiedzialność na siebie wiedząc że  EPS100 sie nie nadaje ? No to teraz powinni drżeć kierownicy budów w całej Polsce, którzy nadzorowali budowę Legalettów !  :wink:  

Przecież nacisk wywierany na ten styropian  będzie różny dla każdego projektu. Dlatego legallett pyta jaki materiał na ściany, jaki materiał będzie  na dach itd itd. i gdyby wyliczone obciążenia wyszły za wysokie na EPS100 to proponują styropian klasy wyzszej...

Ale najłatwiej zadzwonić do producenta styropianu i zapytać  - "nadaje sie pod płytę EPS100 " ?? A pan powie "nie" - bo woli sprzedać XPS. Tak poprostu, beż żadnych wyliczeń, bez konkretnego projektu powiedzili permowi że "nie nadaje się" ,a chłopak tak się ucieszył z odkrycia, że aż sobie to w stopce strzelił i wałkuje temat od miesięcy...  :big tongue: 

Przytoczona wyżej firma Sundolitt to nie jest żaden producent płyt fundamentowych. To jest producent styropianu EPS a w ofercie ma kształtki i akcesolia do tych kształtek... Więc jak sobie zamówisz to Ci zrzucą zabawki na budowę i baw się w "zrób to sam" .... (tu jest jakaś oferta przykładowa z zeszłego roku na http://www.szkielet.com.pl/forum/pri...67b34ce93441ac) 

Nie ma zbrojenia, nie ma betonu , nie ma robocizny nie mówiąc o jakimś systemie grzewczym - tylko styropian i jakiś tam projekt ewentualnie (tylko nie wiem czy chciałbym żeby projekt płyty robił mi producent styropianu). Podobno styropian sundolit nie ma też polskich norm i atestów - ale to do sprawdzenia bo info jest z netu.

W ofercie styropianów do płyty  mają zarówno EPS100 jaki i wyższej klasy ale tez EPS80, a nawet EPS60 !!  - Bo zastosowanie odpowiedniego styropianu zależy od projektu i tak samo jest w L.

Browar

----------


## Jani_63

> To dodajmy jeszcze jedno rozwiązanie : http://www.izodom2000polska.com/index.php?akcja=plyta_fundamentowa&lang=pl
> Może komuś się przyda .


 Ze względu na stosowanie zbrojenia rozproszonego jest to chyba "najnowocześniejsza" płyta fundamentowa w Polsce oferowana jako rozwiązanie systemowe  :smile:

----------


## perm

> Cześć Dareckyy,
> 
> Zgadzam się w 100% z powyższym!  W projekcie mam dokładne wyliczenia, wykresy tabeli itd obciążeń mojego domu - obciążenia dachu, ścian, samego fundamentu, obciężenie śniegiem itd... Pod wszystkim podpisał się konstruktor, a nawet 2 konstruktorów. Sądzeż że gdyby EPS 100 się pod mój dom nie nadawał to żaden knstruktor swoim nawiskiem by tego nie firmował. Do tego dochodzi mój kierownik budowy, który bardzo wnikliwie analizował projekt, wyliczenia obciążeń itd. gdyż sam był początkowo nieufny - ma ogromne doświadczenie ale legalett widział pierwszy raz "na żywo".
> I co ci wszyscy ludzie się nie znają czy biora odpowiedzialność na siebie wiedząc że EPS100 sie nie nadaje ? No to teraz powinni drżeć kierownicy budów w całej Polsce, którzy nadzorowali budowę Legalettów !


Program ktory stosuje Legalett do obliczania obciążeń (Robot Millenium firmy RoboBAT) nie pozwala na symulację zmian właściwości podłoża w czasie. To jest program do obliczania nacisku domu na płytę a nie nacisku płyty na podłoże o zmiennych własciwościach. Tam sie zakłada że podłoże ma określoną *niezmienną* nośność (bierze się to z badań geologicznych). Izolacja pod płytą to taka "ziemia niczyja" Nie tyczą się jej normy przez Legalett cytowane. Nie obejmuje jej program do oblicznia obciążeń. Jak już PiotrO pisał wg inzyniera Legalett wytrzymałość ich styropianu to 100 KPa i taką wartość przyjmują przy projektowaniu tyle że to jest wartośc niewłaściwa. Nie uwzględnia efektu pełzania pod obciążeniem. Ta wartośc do obliczeń dla tego FS-20 to od 20 do 35 KPa (w zależności od producenta. Stąd też ten stwardniały styro pod płytami Legalett o którym pisał PiotrO.

----------


## Browar

> Ze względu na stosowanie zbrojenia rozproszonego jest to chyba "najnowocześniejsza" płyta fundamentowa w Polsce oferowana jako rozwiązanie systemowe


Cały system robi wrażenie  :ohmy:  Szkoda tylko że tak mało informacji na ich stronie o samym materiale - trochę to dziwne jakna stronę producenta kształtek styropianowych. Napisali tylko że kształtki są z Periporu a w katalogu cały opis to: "Izolacja dna płyty - produkt do izolowania dna płyty"  :big grin:  Karty technicznej z jakimikolwiek danymi nigdzie nie znalazłem  :sad: 

DLa porównania Termo Organika też robi płyty z Periporu i karty techniczne są. Płyty silver fundament - odporność na ściskanie 150kp; płyty Gold 200 kp, a te z Izodomu nie wiadomo... dziwne troche. :Confused: 

Browar

----------


## Browar

> Jak już PiotrO pisał wg inzyniera Legalett wytrzymałość ich styropianu to 100 KPa i taką wartość przyjmują przy projektowaniu tyle że to jest wartośc niewłaściwa. Nie uwzględnia efektu pełzania pod obciążeniem. Ta wartośc do obliczeń dla tego FS-20 to od 20 do 35 KPa (w zależności od producenta. Stąd też ten stwardniały styro pod płytami Legalett o którym pisał PiotrO.


Nie wiem co pisał kolega PiotrO bo różne rzeczy pisał (bez komentarza) Ja mam przed nosem projekt i umnie przyjęta wartość do obliczeć to 30 KPa więc chyba  wszystko gra kolego perm?

ps.

i dobrze że przeedytowałeś pościk   :wink:  

Browar

----------


## perm

> Nie wiem co pisał kolega PiotrO bo różne rzeczy pisał (bez komentarza) Ja mam przed nosem projekt i umnie przyjęta wartość do obliczeć to 30 KPa więc chyba wszystko gra kolego perm?
> 
> ps.
> 
> i dobrze że przeedytowałeś pościk ;)


Dobrze byłoby byś wyedytował swój?
Ale wartość czego? Nacisk domu na 1m2 czy wytrzymałość styropianu? 
Opieram się na tym co mówił PiotrO bo nie wyobrażam sobie by przy całym swoim zaangażowaniu w promowanie Legalett mógł świadomie napisać coś przeciw temu systemowi. Jeżeli on pisze bzdury to większość tego co pisałem ja sensu nie ma, może poza faktem że podatność styro na pełzanie powinna zostać uwzględniona w obliczeniach. Szkoda że nikt z Legalett odpowiedzialny za kwestie techniczne nie chce się wypowiedzieć. Być może skończyłoby to te rozmowy o styro a tak rodzi podejrzenia których nikt nie potrafi wyjaśnić.

----------


## Browar

> Dobrze byłoby byś wyedytował swój?
> Ale wartość czego? Nacisk domu na 1m2 czy wytrzymałość styropianu? 
> Opieram się na tym co mówił PiotrO bo nie wyobrażam sobie by przy całym swoim zaangażowaniu w promowanie Legalett mógł świadomie napisać coś przeciw temu systemowi. Jeżeli on pisze bzdury to większość tego co pisałem ja sensu nie ma, może poza faktem że podatność styro na pełzanie powinna zostać uwzględniona w obliczeniach. Szkoda że nikt z Legalett odpowiedzialny za kwestie techniczne nie chce się wypowiedzieć. Być może skończyłoby to te rozmowy o styro a tak rodzi podejrzenia których nikt nie potrafi wyjaśnić.


Jak już pisałem PiotrO różne rzeczy mówił. Sądzę, że to co napisał o wartościach przyjmowanych do obliczeń było  nieświadomie, może nie skumał o co chodzi... nie mnie to oceniać. Ja mam projekt a w projekcie jak byk przyjęta do obliczeń wytrzymałość EPS 100: 0,03 MPa. 
Obciązenie powierzchoniowe po zsumowaniu wszystkich elementów domu jest duzo niższe - może wieczorem spiszę te wartości z projektu...

Przykro mi, że Twoja teoria spiskowa o tym jak to "legalett naciąga klientów" padła  :wink:  Sądziłem ,że opiaerał się na czymś więcej niż jedna wypowiedź PiotraO.

No to teraz do roboty - trzeba poszukać jakichś innych kwiatków  :yes: 

Browar

----------


## pdurys

Witam po dluzszej przerwie.

Na poczatek chce sie podzielic informacja:
Od wczoraj dziala u mnie Legalett zarowno na dole jak i na gorze domu.
Od momentu wlaczenia ukladu na dole tj. od 17 stycznia zuzylem 150 m3 gazu - tylko ogrzewanie, bo nie mieszkamy jeszcze.

Odnosnie styropianu, to nie przeszlem na ciemna strone mocy  :wink:  ale nie otrzymalem do dzisiaj zadnej odpowiedzi na moje zapytanie.

W moim projekcie jest napisane, ze "szacowane obciazenie fundamentu  wynosi 35kPa"
Uzyty styropian wedlug dokumentacji to EPS100.

Tak jak napisal Browar 0,03MPa = 30kPa czyli niestety mniej niz sami pozniej przyjmuja do obliczen.
Zapytalem sie o ta rozbieznosc i do tej pory nie otrzymalem odpowiedzi.

Mimo wszystko nie boje sie, ze dom sie zawali czy przechyli. Raczej tylko, ze z biegiem czasu bedzie bardziej "chlodzony" od dolu.

----------


## perm

> Jak już pisałem PiotrO różne rzeczy mówił. Sądzę, że to co napisał o wartościach przyjmowanych do obliczeń było nieświadomie, może nie skumał o co chodzi... nie mnie to oceniać. Ja mam projekt a w projekcie jak byk przyjęta do obliczeń wytrzymałość EPS 100: 0,03 MPa. 
> Obciązenie powierzchoniowe po zsumowaniu wszystkich elementów domu jest duzo niższe - może wieczorem spiszę te wartości z projektu...
> 
> Przykro mi, że Twoja teoria spiskowa o tym jak to "legalett naciąga klientów" padła  Sądziłem ,że opiaerał się na czymś więcej niż jedna wypowiedź PiotraO.
> 
> No to teraz do roboty - trzeba poszukać jakichś innych kwiatków 
> 
> Browar


Żle mnie oceniasz. Cofnij sie do moich wczesniejszych postów. Pisałem o Legalett również dobrze. Dalej doceniam rzetelność wykonawczą i podejście do klienta. Gdyby było mnie stać, chciał miec święty spokój i nie miałbym syndromu sprawdzania zasadności wydanych złotówek być może zdecydowałbym się na Legalett. Raczej jednak nie z EPS 100 pod spodem. Ja nie wymyśliłem "teorii spiskowej". Myślę że Legalett w swoich obliczeniach nie wziął pod uwagę efektu pełzania pod obciążeniem albo go zlekceważył. Zdarza się można powiedzieć tylko czemu nikt tego nie przyzna i nie poprawi lub nie wytłumaczy że jest inaczej. Ja się w końcu mogę mylić. Zamiast tego robią ze mnie trolla albo przedstawiciela konkurencji.

----------


## Browar

> Ja nie wymyśliłem "teorii spiskowej". Myślę że Legalett w swoich obliczeniach nie wziął pod uwagę efektu pełzania pod obciążeniem albo go zlekceważył. Zdarza się można powiedzieć tylko czemu nikt tego nie przyzna i nie poprawi lub nie wytłumaczy że jest inaczej. Ja się w końcu mogę mylić. Zamiast tego robią ze mnie trolla albo przedstawiciela konkurencji.


W pierwszysch 2 zdaniach sam sobie zaprzeczasz... Dlaczego uważasz,  że:  " Legalett w swoich obliczeniach nie wziął pod uwagę efektu pełzania pod obciążeniem albo go zlekceważył" skoro z przyjętych danych do obliczeń wynika że wzięto to pod uwagę. Co znaczy "zdarza się" ? Myślę że w takich tematach nie  może się nic "zdarzać"... Nie przyszło Ci do głowy że L. się nie tłumaczy bo nie ma z czego ? Zrobili z Ciebie trolla bo wałkujesz ten temat w kółko i za każdym razem jak ktoś coś dobrego powie o L. to wyjeżdzasz z tym styropianem.  
Więc Ja Ci mówię  - nie masz racji. EPS 100 się nadaje ale oczywiście nie dla każdego projektu. Gdy z obliczeń wynika że obciązenia sa zbyt duże to  L proponuje inny styropian...   

pozdr.

Browar

----------


## perm

> Witam po dluzszej przerwie.
> 
> Na poczatek chce sie podzielic informacja:
> Od wczoraj dziala u mnie Legalett zarowno na dole jak i na gorze domu.
> Od momentu wlaczenia ukladu na dole tj. od 17 stycznia zuzylem 150 m3 gazu - tylko ogrzewanie, bo nie mieszkamy jeszcze.
> 
> Odnosnie styropianu, to nie przeszlem na ciemna strone mocy  ale nie otrzymalem do dzisiaj zadnej odpowiedzi na moje zapytanie.
> 
> W moim projekcie jest napisane, ze "szacowane obciazenie fundamentu wynosi 35kPa"
> ...


To by sie zgadzało. EPS 100 wg Legalett to wytrzymałość 100 kPa/m2 czyli 3 razy więcej, czyli tak jak kiedyś pisałeś chciałbyś mieć. Patrząc na wszystkie wykresy mozesz spać spokojnie, raczej tego pełzania nie zauważysz, izolacyjność tez chyba zmieni sie nieznacznie. Mimo wszystko jednak ja domagałbym się jakiejś finansowej rekompensaty.

----------


## perm

> W pierwszysch 2 zdaniach sam sobie zaprzeczasz... Dlaczego uważasz, że: " Legalett w swoich obliczeniach nie wziął pod uwagę efektu pełzania pod obciążeniem albo go zlekceważył" skoro z przyjętych danych do obliczeń wynika że wzięto to pod uwagę. Co znaczy "zdarza się" ? Myślę że w takich tematach nie może się nic "zdarzać"... Nie przyszło Ci do głowy że L. się nie tłumaczy bo nie ma z czego ? Zrobili z Ciebie trolla bo wałkujesz ten temat w kółko i za każdym razem jak ktoś coś dobrego powie o L. to wyjeżdzasz z tym styropianem. 
> Więc Ja Ci mówię - nie masz racji. EPS 100 się nadaje ale oczywiście nie dla każdego projektu. Gdy z obliczeń wynika że obciązenia sa zbyt duże to L proponuje inny styropian... 
> 
> 
> pozdr.
> 
> Browar


Przeczytaj post Pawła.

----------


## Jani_63

> Tak jak napisal Browar 0,03MPa = 30kPa czyli niestety mniej niz sami pozniej przyjmuja do obliczen.
> Zapytalem sie o ta rozbieznosc i do tej pory nie otrzymalem odpowiedzi.


Ten aspekt podejścia do klienta jest fascynujący.   :big tongue: 



> Mimo wszystko nie boje sie, ze dom sie zawali czy przechyli. Raczej tylko, ze z biegiem czasu bedzie bardziej "chlodzony" od dolu.


Gdyby na ten problem spojrzeć tylko z tej strony to można teoretycznie założyć, że przy zastosowaniu odpowiedniej szerokości izolacji brzegowej temperatura gruntu pod płytą na przestrzeni kilku lat ustabilizuje się na tyle że ten efekt będzie pomijalny.
Jednak żeby go osiągnąć w 100% to opaska izolująca wokół domu powinna mieć 2,5-3 metry szerokości, a absolutne minimum to 1,5m
Wtedy nawet grubość izolacji pod płytą mogłaby być znacznie zredukowana - do pominięcia włącznie.
Przynajmniej w części centralnej.
Jedną z dróg do osiągnięcia tego status quo jest stosowanie przez Legalett grubej warstwy podsypki pod płytą celem zapewnienia suchości gruntu pod domem, co przekłada się bezpośrednio na odbiór ciepła przez grunt.
Tak więc *pdurys* spokojnie, raczej nie zmarzniesz.  :smile: ,
tylko czemu tej odpowiedzi ( a może i mądrzejszej  :wink:  ) nie udzielili Ci w Legalett?

----------


## j-j

> Witam po dluzszej przerwie.
> 
> Na poczatek chce sie podzielic informacja:
> Od wczoraj dziala u mnie Legalett zarowno na dole jak i na gorze domu.
> Od momentu wlaczenia ukladu na dole tj. od 17 stycznia zuzylem 150 m3 gazu - tylko ogrzewanie, bo nie mieszkamy jeszcze.
> 
> Odnosnie styropianu, to nie przeszlem na ciemna strone mocy  ale nie otrzymalem do dzisiaj zadnej odpowiedzi na moje zapytanie.
> 
> W moim projekcie jest napisane, ze "szacowane obciazenie fundamentu  wynosi 35kPa"
> ...


W czym jest kłopot (?), skoro EPS100 ma 100 kPa przy 10% odksztalceniu a obc. wg projektu to 35 kPa to styro pod wplywem chaty może 1-4 mm siadł i to wszystko. Na gruncie też by ileś usiadł.

pzdr

----------


## perm

> W czym jest kłopot (?), skoro EPS100 ma 100 kPa przy 10% odksztalceniu a obc. wg projektu to 35 kPa to styro pod wplywem chaty może 1-4 mm siadł i to wszystko. Na gruncie też by ileś usiadł.
> 
> pzdr


Długotrwałe obciążenia ze względu na efekt pełzania to nie 100kPa tylko ok 30 kPa. To jest własnie ten błąd który moim zdaniem popełnił konstruktor z Legalett.

----------


## pdurys

> Jedną z dróg do osiągnięcia tego status quo jest stosowanie przez Legalett grubej warstwy podsypki pod płytą celem zapewnienia suchości gruntu pod domem, co przekłada się bezpośrednio na odbiór ciepła przez grunt.
> Tak więc *pdurys* spokojnie, raczej nie zmarzniesz.


Ze nie zmarzne, to sie nie boje, tylko po co placic wiecej niz konieczne za ogrzewania.

To co napisales o podsypce i posrednio drenazu jest bardzo wazne.
U mnie na dzialce jest bardzo wysoko woda. Moze to nie chodzi o to, ze teren mokry. Raczej o to, ze jest malo przepuszczalny - gliny.

Wymiana gruntu miala wlasnie na celu odprowadzenie wody spod domu i trzymanie jej od niego z daleka.

Wlasnie dlatego rownie wazne jest aby projektant sieci wod-kan oraz przysli inwestorzy mieli na uwadze, ze wode z opadow trzeba gdzies odprowadzic. Nie laczyc rynien z drenazem pod zadnym pozorem. Nie dopuszczac do zalegania wody w okolicach fundamentu. Jesli to mozliwe to wymienic grunt rowniez w opasce wokol domu, nie tylko pod nim

Pawgar ma dobrze. Dom postawil na piasku pod lasem. Ile by wody nie nalal to wszystko wsiaknie.
U mnie jest inaczej. Mam super warunki dla GWC ale to zostawilem na pozniej. Teraz sie martwie jak ta cala wode z roztopow chytrze wylac ze studni gdzies gdzie nie bedzie mi znowu naplywala.

----------


## pdurys

> W czym jest kłopot (?), skoro EPS100 ma 100 kPa przy 10% odksztalceniu a obc. wg projektu to 35 kPa to styro pod wplywem chaty może 1-4 mm siadł i to wszystko. Na gruncie też by ileś usiadł.


Dla mnie nie ma problemu za wyjatkiem tego wrednego pelzania, o ktorym pisali wczesniej perm i tomek131.

Nie znam sie. Nie wiem wszystkiego. Ale poczytaj moje posty tak z polowy roku, to zobaczysz o co mi chodzi i co poruszali posrednio perm i inni.

----------


## Browar

> Długotrwałe obciążenia ze względu na efekt pełzania to nie 100kPa tylko ok 30 kPa. To jest własnie ten błąd który moim zdaniem popełnił konstruktor z Legalett.


 
Żeby nie być gołosłownym podaję obciążenia z projektu dla mojego domku:

1. Dach ciężki kryty dachówką - obciązenie obliczeniowe 1,86 KPa (charakterystyczne 1,69 KPa)
2. Strop wylewany na mokro ciężki (z wylweką betonową) łącznej grubości 24cm +okładzina kamionkowa (grubość płytka 7mm) - obciążenie oblieczniowe 5,28 KPa (charakterystyczne 4,8 KPa)
3. Ściany zewnętrzne nośne izolowane styropianem (łączna grubośc 40 cm = 25+15) + ściany wewnętrzne nośne grubości 25 cm (porotherm) - obciązenie obliczeniowe 3,48 KPa (charakterystyczne 3,17 KPa)
4. Ściany wewnętrzne działowe, murowane 12 cm (porotherm) - obciążenie obliczeniowe 2,75 Kpa (charakterystyczne 2,50 KPa)
5. Funadment - tutaj nie mam podanego obciążenia ale weźmy strop x 2 = 10,56 KPa (zeby nie było że coś zaniżam  :wink: 

1,86+5,28+3,48+2,75+10,56 = 23,93 KPa

do tego:
obciążenie śniegiem - strefa 2: 0,9 KPa
obciążenie wiatrem - strefa 1: 0,25 KPa
Obciązenie użytkowe płyty: 1,50 Kpa

czyli: 23,93 +0,9 +1,5 = 26,58 KPa (TOTAL)

Przy załozeniu wytrzymałości styropianu 30 KPa to chyba mamy jeszce zapas. (I przypominam jak policzyłem obciążenie fundamentu!)


Nie jestem konstruktorem ale potrafię czytać i liczyć. Jeżeli coś zrobiłem źle w tych obliczeniach to proszę mnie poprawić, a jak nie to mam nadzieję, że to zakończy temat dyskusji nad styropianem EPS 100 pod legalettem bo już się rzygac chce  :sick: 

Pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## perm

> Żeby nie być gołosłownym podaję obciążenia z projektu dla mojego domku:
> 
> 1. Dach ciężki kryty dachówką - obciązenie obliczeniowe 1,86 KPa (charakterystyczne 1,69 KPa)
> 2. Strop wylewany na mokro ciężki (z wylweką betonową) łącznej grubości 24cm +okładzina kamionkowa (grubość płytka 7mm) - obciążenie oblieczniowe 5,28 KPa (charakterystyczne 4,8 KPa)
> 3. Ściany zewnętrzne nośne izolowane styropianem (łączna grubośc 40 cm = 25+15) + ściany wewnętrzne nośne grubości 25 cm (porotherm) - obciązenie obliczeniowe 3,48 KPa (charakterystyczne 3,17 KPa)
> 4. Ściany wewnętrzne działowe, murowane 12 cm (porotherm) - obciążenie obliczeniowe 2,75 Kpa (charakterystyczne 2,50 KPa)
> 5. Funadment - tutaj nie mam podanego obciążenia ale weźmy strop x 2 = 10,56 KPa (zeby nie było że coś zaniżam 
> 
> 1,86+5,28+3,48+2,75+10,56 = 23,93 KPa
> ...


Bardzo jestes obiektywny. Paweł pisze że u niego to obliczone obciązenie to 35 kPa. To przeczy twojej teorii że Legalett stosuje mocniejszy styropian w sytuacjach które tego wymagają. U ciebie patrząc na zamieszczone dane efekt pełzania nie powinien wystąpić (zakładając że styropian zasosowany ma faktycznie te obciążenie długotrwałe na poziomie 30 kPa bo jest i taki co ma i 20 kPa a danych na temat styro Legalett nie mamy żadnych), u niego może. Twoje szczęście że masz lżejszy dom.

----------


## j-j

hmm, ale pełzanie dotyczy długotrwałego mniejszego obciążenia i to znaczy nie przez kilka lat ale kilkadziesiąt lat i to znaczy że po prostu przy mniejszym stałym obciążeniu ale większym od dopuszczalnego długotrwałego styro ten będzie siadał bardziej do pewnego momentu.
Ale co w związku z tym? Co się z tym styro bedzie działo oprócz tego że bedzie zgnieciony ileś tam mm w zależności od ciężaru budynku? Nie wiem czy jest faktycznie o co kruszyć kopię? Bo tylko dla jakiejś nieistotnej zasady to bez sensu przecież.

pzdr

----------


## Browar

> Bardzo jestes obiektywny. Paweł pisze że u niego to obliczone obciązenie to 35 kPa. To przeczy twojej teorii że Legalett stosuje mocniejszy styropian w sytuacjach które tego wymagają. U ciebie patrząc na zamieszczone dane efekt pełzania nie powinien wystąpić (zakładając że styropian zasosowany ma faktycznie te obciążenie długotrwałe na poziomie 30 kPa bo jest i taki co ma i 20 kPa a danych na temat styro Legalett nie mamy żadnych), u niego może.


Obciążenie dla płyty fundamentowej, o którym pisze Paweł (35 KPa) jest w moim projekcie W dziale: " zastępczy współczynnik spręzystości dla płyty fundamentowej o wymiarach 12*12 (m) przy szacowanym obciążeniu fundamentu: 35 Kpa  - przyjęto KZ 7000 kN/m3 "  - co posłużyło do obliczenia zbrojenia płyty.

Jest to jak wół podpisane i pewnie u Pawła jest tak samo - niech się wypowie.

Przejrzałem dzisiaj karty techniczne EPS-100 około 10 -ciu producentów styropianu i wszędzie obciążenie długotrwałe było 30 Kpa (może pokaż mi taki co ma 20 KPa)

I przypominam jak pliczyłem obciążenie płyty fundamentowej - 2x stop żelbetowy z wylewką grubości 24 cm)  i okładziną !

Jeszcze coś ? Widze, że nie dasz za wygraną choć masz czarno na białym... przypomina to pewnego polityka  :big tongue:  

]

Obiektywizm nie ma tu nic do rzeczy bo gdyby te obliczenia obciążeń wyszły wyższe to L. zaproponuje np. EPS 200.

Browar

----------


## perm

> hmm, ale pełzanie dotyczy długotrwałego mniejszego obciążenia i to znaczy nie przez kilka lat ale kilkadziesiąt lat i to znaczy że po prostu przy mniejszym stałym obciążeniu ale większym od dopuszczalnego długotrwałego styro ten będzie siadał bardziej do pewnego momentu.
> Ale co w związku z tym? Co się z tym styro bedzie działo oprócz tego że bedzie zgnieciony ileś tam mm w zależności od ciężaru budynku? Nie wiem czy jest faktycznie o co kruszyć kopię? Bo tylko dla jakiejś nieistotnej zasady to bez sensu przecież.
> 
> pzdr


Trudno powiedzieć co to oznacza. Są zalecenia by to obciążenie styropianu nie przekraczało wartości przy ktorej efekt pełzania występuje. To zaczyna się mniej więcej przy 2 % odkształceniu styro więc nie powinno się dopuszczać do obciążenia takie zmiany powodującego. Dla takiego tzw EPS 100 to mniej więcej 20 - 35 kPa. Z wykresów ktore byłu tu zamieszczone hen, hen mozna wywnioskować że te zmiany jakies spektakularne bardzo nie są. PiotrO pisze o bardzo stwardniałym styro pod płytami Legalett. Problemem może być to że to pełzanie nigdy się nie kończy chociaz jest coraz wolniejsze. Spada tez izolacyjność ale równiez cięzko powiedzieć czy to może być problem. To sa wnioski dla tych którzy chcą postawić dom na płycie izolowanej styropianem który co tu ukrywać jest najtańszym mozliwym rozwiązaniem. Jest tu jednak jeszcze kwestia postway firmy ktora płytę na takim  styropianie oferuje swoim klientom nie informując ich o możliwości wystąpienia takiego zjawiska.

----------


## perm

> Obciążenie dla płyty fundamentowej, o którym pisze Paweł (35 KPa) jest w moim projekcie W dziale: " zastępczy współczynnik spręzystości dla płyty fundamentowej o wymiarach 12*12 (m) przy szacowanym obciążeniu fundamentu: 35 Kpa - przyjęto KZ 7000 kN/m3 " - co posłużyło do obliczenia zbrojenia płyty.
> 
> Jest to jak wół podpisane i pewnie u Pawła jest tak samo - niech się wypowie.
> 
> Przejrzałem dzisiaj karty techniczne EPS-100 około 10 -ciu producentów styropianu i wszędzie obciążenie długotrwałe było 30 Kpa (może pokaż mi taki co ma 20 KPa)
> 
> I przypominam jak pliczyłem obciążenie płyty fundamentowej - 2x stop żelbetowy z wylewką grubości 24 cm) i okładziną !
> 
> Jeszcze coś ? Widze, że nie dasz za wygraną choć masz czarno na białym... przypomina to pewnego polityka  
> ...


A skąd wiesz jaki masz styropian pod płytą? To ty sam liczyłeś te obciążenie płyty? Daruj sobie te dodatkowe komentarze.

No i jeszcze jedno. Paweł chciał by izolacja pod jego płytą miala wytrzymałośc trzykrotnie większą od obciążenia. Ma lekko pod kreską.

----------


## Browar

> A skąd wiesz jaki masz styropian pod płytą? Poza tym daruj sobie te dodatkowe komentarze. Twojej wiarygodności to nie poprawi.


 
Co jest nie tak z moja wiarygodnością ? Pewnie teraz jestm pracownikiem Legaettu co ?  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 
Styropian widziałem jak go przywieźli mistrzuniu - nie pamiętam teraz producenta ale była to znana firma bo inaczej bym się przyczepił jak by to siano było jakieś.  

Ale moze znajdę jakieś zdjęcie...

Browar

----------


## j-j

Perm, ale nie pomyślałeś że skoro dają taki styro tzn. że są swiadomi tego?
Wg mnie izolacyjność spadnie nieodczuwalnie.
A to pelzanie po iluśdziesięciu latach i strwardnieniu styro będzie w takim domu najmniejszym problemem  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## Browar

> To ty sam liczyłeś te obciążenie płyty? Daruj sobie te dodatkowe komentarze.
> 
> No i jeszcze jedno. Paweł chciał by izolacja pod jego płytą miala wytrzymałośc trzykrotnie większą od obciążenia. Ma lekko pod kreską.


Edytuj edytuj teposty ile chcesz. Tak policzyłem sam  - w projekcie nie ma tylko  podanego obciążenia samej płyty jest ciężar zbrojenia, betonu, powierzchnia itd. ale żeby w obliczeniach się nie pomylić bo nie jestem konstruktorem to obciązenie samej płyty przyjąłem jak dla 2 stropó zelbetowych  (dla stropu mam policzone w projekcie). Płyta L. ma grubość 20 cm więc to co dodałem to na pokrycie obicążenia styropianem i rurami  - chba wystarczy ?

Browar

----------


## tomek131

Browar ,bo nie sposób spamiętać wszystkiego , ty masz już czynny L ?Jesteś zadowolony?Jaki masz dom?mocno ocieplony?jak koszty użytkowania
To styro to tak czy siak powinno być mocniejsze podług mnie.Jest ktoś kto oglądał styro po 50latach pod chałupą?Jest masę dowodów ,że jest ok??Nie ma,bo nawet styro nie robią chyba tak długo.Stąd powinno być w standardzie ,choć połowę z XPS za tą kasę i tyle.Na tym stoi chałupa,to ważne.A normy i laboratoryjne wskazniki za 50 lat jest duża szansa ,że w buty se można będzie wsadzić.W związku z powyższym, za tą kasę i wobec braku praktycznych doświadczeń w tym zakresie powinno być i tyle,nawet jeśli z obliczeń niby nie wchodzi.Więcej głosu w sprawie styro nie zabieram

----------


## pdurys

> Obciążenie dla płyty fundamentowej, o którym pisze Paweł (35 KPa) jest w moim projekcie W dziale: " zastępczy współczynnik spręzystości dla płyty fundamentowej o wymiarach 12*12 (m) przy szacowanym obciążeniu fundamentu: 35 Kpa  - przyjęto KZ 7000 kN/m3 "  - co posłużyło do obliczenia zbrojenia płyty.
> 
> Jest to jak wół podpisane i pewnie u Pawła jest tak samo - niech się wypowie.


Tak jest. U mnie jest tez przyjete 35 kPa

Tylko, ze suma wszystkich obciazen tez jest na tym poziomie. Nie mam projektu pod reka i nawet mi sie nie chce szukac.
Mnie chodzilo o to, ze zazwyczaj w budownictwie zapas bezpieczenstwa na kluczowe elemnenty nosne a plyta przeciez takim elementem jest, powinien byc 2 - 3 razy wiekszy niz wytrzymalosc najslabszego elementu.
EPS100 dla tego nieszczesnego pelzania ma podawane wlasnie 30 kPa czyli troche mniej ale w praktyce dokladnie tyle samo co nacisk calego domu.

----------


## pdurys

> Jest ktoś kto oglądał styro po 50latach pod chałupą?Jest masę dowodów ,że jest ok??Nie ma,bo nawet styro nie robią chyba tak długo.


Pytanie bylo do Browara, ale moze ja cos wtrace.
Chyba juz o tym pisalem wczesniej. Nie pamietam. Nie chce mi sie sprawdzac.
Pod tym Linkiem jest plik pdf z 2000 roku z opracowaniem mowiacym o zastosowaniu EPS100 jako wypelnienie przyczolkow mostow w Skandynawii.

Z tego wynika, ze badania na temat "pelzania" styropianu prowdzone sa juz od ponad 40 lat lacznie z pobieraniem probek z natury.

Milej lektury (sorry, ze w jezyku Szekspira)

----------


## perm

> Perm, ale nie pomyślałeś że skoro dają taki styro tzn. że są swiadomi tego?
> Wg mnie izolacyjność spadnie nieodczuwalnie.
> A to pelzanie po iluśdziesięciu latach i strwardnieniu styro będzie w takim domu najmniejszym problemem .
> 
> pzdr


Być może tak, być może nie. Legalett daje styropian który twardnieje nie po 50 latach ale po kilku bo tyle zdaje się upłynęlo od momentu postawienia pierwszych domów na ich fundamencie. Tak wynika z tego co pisał PiotrO. To może nie jest problem kogos kto sobie sposobem gospodarczym taką płytę postawił ale dla kogoś kto zapłacił za płytę sporo licząc że będzie miał coś super to może być problem. Ja nie rozumiem dlaczego firma nie udziela takich informacji. Nie chce mi się wierzyć by nie wiedzała co się tu na forum pisze. Jej klient napisał pismo z prośbą o wyjasnienie i przez 3 miesiące nie dostał odpowiedzi. Być może Legalett "olewa" forum muratora ale jak może "olewać" swojego klienta?

----------


## j-j

Perm ja nie pisałęm że stwardnieje po 50 latach  :smile:  tylko że będzie twardy po iluśdziesięciu latach więc niech stwardnieje nawet po 3 (dobrze że tego żona nie czyta  :Lol:   :big grin:  )ale skoro dla konstrukcji budynku i jego izolacyjności to nie przeszkoda to bym się nie martwił  :smile: .

A co do olewatorstwa forum przz legalett .....to ...
Perm, napiszę Ci szczerze bo przeczytalem parę ostatnich stron. Bez obrazy ja to tak odbieram *jednak nie wszystkich tak samo*.
Pełna amatorszczyzny gadka kumpli (niektórzy nie potrafią nawet jednostek przeliczać) o tym czy konstrukcja budynku jest prawidłowa czy nie.

Nie jestem dosłownie konstruktorem ale dla zobrazowania: gdybym przeczytał nagle na forum że jakiś mój projekt sanitarny jest be i to z powodów powodujących jedynie mój śmiech i oddanie kolacji na ekran monitora podważając moją wiedzę a byłbym pewny swojego (inaczej projektu bym z rąk nie wypuścił)  to skwitowalbym to może(sic!) jednym zdaniem i na pewno nie tłumaczącym projekt lub się.
Dla mnie liczą się pieniędze, prawidłowo wykonane projekty i zadowoleni klienci.


pzdr

PS
*Broń boże nie chodzi mi o obrażanie tu kogoś bo jestem daleki od tego napisałem tylko jak to wygląda z boku i jak ja to odbieram i jak ja bym to potraktował.
Przykro mi.*
Jak traktuje to Legalett nie wiem.
Może masz rację a logika Twojego myślenia nie jest wcale błędna (wydaje mi się), jednak sądzę osobiście że możesz mocno  też wyolbrzymiać coś co konstrukcyjnie zostało przeliczone i nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## perm

Mogę wyolbrzymiać, nie jestem w końcu specjalistą. Ja chciałem znaleść tu odpowiedź na pytanie czy tani styropian pod płytą nie będzie błędnym wyborem. Wszystko wskazuje na to że zbyt wiele jest niewiadomych co do jego właściwości by takie rozwiązanie zastosować. Wątpliwości moje potwierdziło 3 producentów, mówiąc wprost że do takich zastosowań EPS 100 się nie nadaje jak i też opis stwardniałego styropianu pod płytą Legalett zamieszczony przez PiotraO. Nie wiem czemu Legalett nie bierze tego pod uwagę. Może nie ma to znaczenia, może próbuje zaoszczędzić, może wszystko jest w porządku tylko ja w swojej niewiedzy błędnie to oceniam. Trudno powiedzieć bo odpowiedzi merytorycznych nikt nie zamieszcza. Paweł który o nią wprost poprosił nie może się doczekać. Czymś muszę się kierować więc na podstawie tego czego się do tej pory dowiedziałem mogę stwierdzić że EPS 100 pod domem w technologii murowanej nie powinien być stosowany.

----------


## tomek131

Czy ktoś mógłby napisać ,jak mniej więcej kształtować się będzie koszt ogrzewanie ,dla ułatwienia 100m domu ,powiedzmy 6-7litrowego ,Legalettem oraz wodną podłogówką na płycie fundamentowej zasilaną pompą ciepła powietrze/woda dla średniego okresu grzewczego.
j-j-obcowałeś  kiedyś z Legalett ,co sądzisz o tym rozwiązaniu ?

----------


## Browar

> Mogę wyolbrzymiać, nie jestem w końcu specjalistą. Ja chciałem znaleść tu odpowiedź na pytanie czy tani styropian pod płytą nie będzie błędnym wyborem. Wszystko wskazuje na to że zbyt wiele jest niewiadomych co do jego właściwości by takie rozwiązanie zastosować. Wątpliwości moje potwierdziło 3 producentów, mówiąc wprost że do takich zastosowań EPS 100 się nie nadaje jak i też opis stwardniałego styropianu pod płytą Legalett zamieszczony przez PiotraO. Nie wiem czemu Legalett nie bierze tego pod uwagę. Może nie ma to znaczenia, może próbuje zaoszczędzić, może wszystko jest w porządku tylko ja w swojej niewiedzy błędnie to oceniam. Trudno powiedzieć bo odpowiedzi merytorycznych nikt nie zamieszcza. Paweł który o nią wprost poprosił nie może się doczekać. Czymś muszę się kierować więc na podstawie tego czego się do tej pory dowiedziałem mogę stwierdzić że EPS 100 pod domem w technologii murowanej nie powinien być stosowany.


Perem,

O czy ty jeszcze piszesz ? Jaką odpowiedź chciałeś znaleźć ? Przeciez Ty od początku założyłeś że się nie nadaje. Zadzwoniłeś do 3 producentów i Ci powiedzieli że się nie nadaje? A o co pytałeś ? Czy podałeś jakie będzie obciążenie na ten styropian poparte jakimiś wyliczeniami ? Piesz że jest dużo niewiadmoych co do właściwości styropianu ? A ile masz niewiadomych co do właściwości xps ? Tu jesteś pewien jak się zachowa w czasie ? Ktoś to zbadał czy tak Ci powiedział pan producent? 
Kolejny argument to jakaś wypowiedź PiotraO o tym że styropian stwardniał ? Wcześniej pisał że w L biorą do wyliczeń wytrzymałość 100 KPa co jest bzdurą, a jak to wykazałem to teraz przerzuciłeś się na inną jego wypowiedź? Piszesz że "nie wiem czy legalett *nie bierze tego pod uwage* sugerując odpowiedź.... Na czym oni niby mieliby oszczędzić ? Przecież od poczatku juz w pierwszej ofercie masz podane jaki materiał chcą zastosować - możesz się nie zgodzić, rozumiesz to ? Twój koronny argument był taki że przy długotrwałym nacisku powyżej 30 KPa następuje pełzanie - to wykazałem CI że L bierze to pod uwagę i wydaje mi się że była to wystarczająco merytoryczna odpowiedź.

Jeżeli nawet styropian stwardnieje to co ? Przestanie izolować? Chałupa się zawali ? NIE!

Z góry sobie coś założyłeś i nie przyjmujesz żadnych racjonalnych argumentów. 

I na koniec jeszcze do Pdurysa:

Płyta jest elementem nośnym ale nie styropian pod płytą! TO nie jest "element płyty" tylko "element systemu. Płyta to beton + zbrojenia a wylana jest w "niecce ze styropianu" która stanowi warstwę IZOLACYJNĄ. Niecka ma wytrzymywać obciążenie tak by nie straciła swoich właściwości i nie straci bo wszystko jest w normie - obliczone przez projektanta. Sam element nośny czyli płyta ma odpowiedni zapas wytrzymałości - znajdź i poczytaj projekt. 
Przy okzazji podsumuj sobie obciążenia bo coś mi się wierzyć nie chce że suma obciążeń będzie większa niż 30 Kpa.

pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## Browar

> Browar ,bo nie sposób spamiętać wszystkiego , ty masz już czynny L ?Jesteś zadowolony?Jaki masz dom?mocno ocieplony?jak koszty użytkowania
> To styro to tak czy siak powinno być mocniejsze podług mnie.Jest ktoś kto oglądał styro po 50latach pod chałupą?Jest masę dowodów ,że jest ok??Nie ma,bo nawet styro nie robią chyba tak długo.Stąd powinno być w standardzie ,choć połowę z XPS za tą kasę i tyle.Na tym stoi chałupa,to ważne.A normy i laboratoryjne wskazniki za 50 lat jest duża szansa ,że w buty se można będzie wsadzić.W związku z powyższym, za tą kasę i wobec braku praktycznych doświadczeń w tym zakresie powinno być i tyle,nawet jeśli z obliczeń niby nie wchodzi.Więcej głosu w sprawie styro nie zabieram


Tak mam czynny L, grzeję drugi sezon ale nie prądem tylko gazem (wodne wymienniki) .  O wymiarach domu już pisałem w tym wątku  i nie chce już się tu powtarzać (jest to projekt gotowy: Dom w dąbrówkach G2 z Archonu - na stronie zdaje się są wszsytkie wymiary). Ocieplony - ściany 15 cm styro, dach 30 cm wełna.

Z L jestem zadowolony choć uwazam, że ma swoje wady np. Nie jest to system dla ludzi bardzo "ciepłolubnych" tzn. Próbowałem i nie da się nagrzać w domu do 25 stopni. Nie wiem - może elektrycznym tak ale moim nie. Max to 23'C niezależnie od pogody na zewnątrz.  Mi to wystarcza bo 23'C to dla mnie optymalna temperatura. Co do możliwości stosowania XPS w standardzie z "tą kasę" to się nie wypowiadam. Nikt cię nie zmusza żeby kupować L. " za tą kasę"  Taki mają cennik i tyle -  możesz nie kupoiwać jak uważasz że za drogo, chętni jednak sa i to sporo więc chyba nie dla wszystkich drogo...? Nie ma co tego roztrząsać.. 

Co się stanie ze styro za 50 Lat ? Nie wiem, jak się coś z nim stanie (zniknie na przykład) to zaizoluję płytę od góry walnę np. jakąś wodną podłogówke i będę  dale mieszkał o ile dożyję... Pasuje Ci taka podpowiedź ? Do tego czasu pewnie wymienię piec, okna, elewację, staw biodrowy, zęby, może jakieś bajpasy zrobię sobie  czy np sztuczną  nerke  i wiele innych rzeczy które prze 50 lat się rozdupca więc styro pod L tez ma prawo się rozdupczyć   :yes: 

z piwnym

Browar

----------


## perm

> ...


Przypomnę ci co sam napisałeś:



> *Przy załozeniu wytrzymałości styropianu 30 KPa* to chyba mamy jeszce zapas. (I przypominam jak policzyłem obciążenie fundamentu!)
> 
> 
> *Nie jestem konstruktorem* ale potrafię czytać i liczyć. Jeżeli coś zrobiłem źle w tych obliczeniach to proszę mnie poprawić, a jak nie to mam nadzieję, że to zakończy temat dyskusji nad styropianem EPS 100 pod legalettem bo już się rzygac chce


Zakładasz czy wiesz jaki masz styropian?
Nie jesteś konstruktorem więc twoje wyliczenia obciążenia płyty mogą być błędne. Trudno brać je do końca poważnie. Mogą być prawdziwe, mogą być nieprawdziwe. Jakoś o tym zapominasz bo formułujesz wnioski bardzo radykalne. Nie widziałes projektu Pawła ale już wiesz że na pewno jest tam wszystko w porządku. Przypomnę ci że on chciał mieć pod domem izolację o wytrzymałości na obciążenie *trzykrotnie* większej niż standardowa. Dostał jak sam wyliczył coś co może jest na granicy a może już nie. 



> Płyta jest elementem nośnym ale nie styropian pod płytą! TO nie jest "element płyty" tylko "element systemu. Płyta to beton + zbrojenia a wylana jest w "niecce ze styropianu" która stanowi warstwę IZOLACYJNĄ


To wiele wyjaśnia! Nie bardzo masz pjęcie o czym piszesz. Niestety ale jest to przede wszystkim element nośny spełniający również funkcję izolacyjną. Nie da się tego oddzielić.

Do tego jeszcze moja wcześniejsza wypowiedź:
*"...Nie wiem czemu Legalett nie bierze tego pod uwagę. Może nie ma to znaczenia, może próbuje zaoszczędzić, może wszystko jest w porządku tylko ja w swojej niewiedzy błędnie to oceniam. Trudno powiedzieć bo odpowiedzi merytorycznych nikt nie zamieszcza*..."
Gdybyś nie był taki zacietrzewiony w obronie Legalett to byś to dostrzegł. Ja mogę się mylić. Pisałem to wielokrotnie. Niestety nie ma w tym wątku ŻADNEJ odpowiedzi która merytorycznie wyjaśniałaby moje wątpliwości. Zamiast tego są pełne emocji próby zdezawuowania mnie.

----------


## Jani_63

> Płyta jest elementem nośnym ale nie styropian pod płytą! TO nie jest "element płyty" tylko "element systemu. Płyta to beton + zbrojenia a wylana jest w "niecce ze styropianu" która stanowi warstwę IZOLACYJNĄ. Niecka ma wytrzymywać obciążenie tak by nie straciła swoich właściwości


 :ohmy:  Hmm, a ja do tej pory myślałem że element nośny to taki który przenosi obciążenia do podłoża łącznie z gruntem na którym jest posadowiony, który to czasem trzeba stabilizować w przypadku słabej nośności.

----------


## tomek131

Browar kit z ceną,styropianem ,brakiem właściwej współpracy z pompą ciepła , ale to ,że nie mozesz Legalettem osiagnac w domu wiecej niz 23stopnie niezaleznie od pogody to juz porazka zupelna,Chyba ,ze to jakis zart.

----------


## pdurys

> ...ale to ,że nie mozesz Legalettem osiagnac w domu wiecej niz 23stopnie niezaleznie od pogody to juz porazka zupelna,Chyba ,ze to jakis zart.


Ja bym sie cieszyl jesli niezaleznie od pogody w domu nie bede mial wiecej niz 23 stopinie i to dzieki fundametowi. 

Poniewaz w domu mam podloge drewniana poza lazienka i korytarzem to nie moge miec wiecej niz 27 stopnii na podlodze. W takiej sytuacji temperatura w pomieszczeniu jesli bedzie 24 stopnie to i tak bedzie dobrze.

Nie wiem dlaczego 23 stopnie jest dla Ciebie za malo ale dla wiekszosci ludzi to jest OK

----------


## pdurys

> Przypomnę ci że on chciał mieć pod domem izolację o wytrzymałości na obciążenie *trzykrotnie* większej niż standardowa. Dostał jak sam wyliczył coś co może jest na granicy a może już nie.


perm, nie chcialem miec izolacji o wytrzymalosci trzykrotnie wiekszej niz standardowa ale z trzykrotnym marginesem bezpieczenstwa. Tak mniej wiecej.
Wedlug mnie EPS100 wytrzymuje obciazenia na sciskanie nie mniejsze niz 100 kPa jak sama nazwa wskazuje a ze jest jakis problem z pelzaniem juz przy obciazeniu 30kPa to inna sprawa. Nie mieszaj tego prosze.

Po drugie moj dom wywiera nacisk mniejszy niz 30 kPa tak wynika z obliczen i zalozen projektu, a uwage moja zwrocila niespojnosc w podanych danych w projekcie.

Wyczailem inny problem, ktory musze jakos rozwiazac.
Pewnie jakas pianka wystarczy ale chce sie upewnic.

Chodzi o to, ze "na dole" ocieplenia sciany jest metalowa listwa startowa, ktora jest przykrecona do sciany.
Miedzy nia a styropianem plyty powstal jakis mostek cieplny, ktory wyraznie widac na termowizji.
W poniedzialek pewnie nadal bedzie wystarczajaco cieplo aby wicsnac tam pianke.

Jak znowu zrobi sie zimno to sprawdze efekty tej operacji.

----------


## tomek131

Nie no,ludzie,co wy jeszcze wymyślicie,że niemożność uzyskania w tym systemie temperatury wyższej w domu niż 23stopnie to zaleta.No proszę was naprawdę.A jeśli lubię 24-25?Przy czym oczywiście nie mówię,że jak ktoś lubi 19 to żle.Wszystko mogę wybaczyć systemowi grzewczemu ,ale nie to ,że nie może mi dać temperatury jakiej chce.

----------


## Jani_63

> )...)Nie wiem - może elektrycznym tak ale moim nie. Max to 23'C niezależnie od pogody na zewnątrz.  Mi to wystarcza bo 23'C to dla mnie optymalna temperatura...


Pisząc niezależnie od pogody miałeś na myśli temperatury obliczeniowe dla Twojej strefy klimatycznej, czy tylko takie jakie do tej pory występowały?
Grzejesz drugi sezon to powinieneś mieć już jakiś obraz.
Powietrze jest znacznie gorszym nośnikiem ciepła niż woda, więc mam taka nadzieję, czego Ci życzę, że w L nie popełniono błędów w obliczaniach odnośnie możliwości transportowania potrzebnych ilości energii cieplnej.
Wydajność wentylatorów jest skończona i są w stanie przepchać tylko tyle powietrza na ile im pozwala ich charakterystyka.
Moc kotła gazowego też jest wartością skończoną i ciepła jest wstanie wytworzyć tyle na ile mu pozwala jego moc.

----------


## MCB

Gdyby Tomek, wielki znawca systemu L., wystąpił o ofertę i miał projekt to by takich głupot nie pisał.
System jest wyliczany w oparciu o konkretne dane odnoszące się do wymagań budynku na energię.
Dokumentacja zawiera te dane i zastrzeżenia odnośnie konieczności wprowadzenia zmian w projekcie w przypadku nie spełnienia określonych wymagań. 
Jest zapis dotyczący stolarki okiennej, współczynników dla ścian, rekuperacji itd.
Jeżeli z obliczeń wynika, że dom potrzebuje x energii to dostarczany jest system na x+y. Jeżeli natomiast dom jest niedogrzany to może to być wina:
1- uszkodzenia systemu (np. niedrożne kanały)
2- zwiększonego zapotrzebowania na energię

Ze względu na fakt, że grzejemy prądem można dokładnie wyliczyć ile energii poszło w fundament grzewczy i skonfrontować to z wymaganiami.

Mój dom wyliczyłem na ok. 3,5-4kW (sam parter). Mam 3 agregaty po 4,8kW. Wystarczy na grzanie w 2-giej taryfie. 

Co do styropianu to odbierając materiały na placu budowy otrzymałem dokument sprzedaży (2007r.) wystawiony dla Legalettu przez firmę Knauf Industries.
Styropian EPS 100-038 DACH/PODŁOGA.

Dane techniczne:
- wymiary płyty standardowe: 1000 x 500 mm 
- kształt krawędzi: prostokątny
- współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła na podstawie badań ITB / wg PN-EN 13163: 0,035 / 0,038 W/(mK)
- zdolności samogaśnięcia: samogasnący
- klasa reakcji na ogień: E
- wytrzymałość na zginanie na podstawie badań ITB / wg PN-EN 13163: 242/150 kPa
- wytrzymałość na rozrywanie na podstawie badań ITB / wg PN-EN 13163: 231/150 kPa
- naprężenie ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu na podstawie badań ITB / wg PN-EN 13163: 112/100 kPa

----------


## perm

> perm, nie chcialem miec izolacji o wytrzymalosci trzykrotnie wiekszej niz standardowa ale z trzykrotnym marginesem bezpieczenstwa. Tak mniej wiecej.
> *Wedlug mnie EPS100 wytrzymuje obciazenia na sciskanie nie mniejsze niz 100 kPa jak sama nazwa wskazuje a ze jest jakis problem z pelzaniem juz przy obciazeniu 30kPa to inna sprawa. Nie mieszaj tego prosze.*
> 
> Po drugie moj dom wywiera nacisk mniejszy niz 30 kPa tak wynika z obliczen i zalozen projektu, a uwage moja zwrocila niespojnosc w podanych danych w projekcie.


Ale to jest to samo. Powinni ci zamontować styro o dopuszczalnym obciążeniu *długotrwałym* ok 100 kPa a nie 35 kPa. Takiego EPS zdaje się nie produkują. To już musiałby być XPS.
Co do obciążenia styropianu to pisałes wcześniej inaczej ale ok. jest jak jest tylko dlaczego nie raczono udzielić ci jakiejś odpowiedzi?
Paweł, ja nie mam zamiaru wciągać cię w spór po którejkolwiek stronie. Wystarczy że będziesz pisał o faktach. Wnioski i na plus i na minus każdy myślący wyciągnie sam.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Co do styropianu to odbierając materiały na placu budowy otrzymałem dokument sprzedaży (2007r.) wystawiony dla Legalettu przez firmę Knauf Industries.
> Styropian EPS 100-038 DACH/PODŁOGA.
> 
> Dane techniczne:
> - wymiary płyty standardowe: 1000 x 500 mm 
> - kształt krawędzi: prostokątny
> - współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła na podstawie badań ITB / wg PN-EN 13163: 0,035 / 0,038 W/(mK)
> - zdolności samogaśnięcia: samogasnący
> ...


Pierwsza! w tym wątku informacja na temat tego co Legalett daje pod płytę. MCB jesteś niezawodny!  :smile:  Żeby tak każdy pisał o konkretach! Nie ma wprawdzie w specyfikacji tego styro zamieszczonego dopuszczalnego obciążenia długotrwałego ale można założyć że jest takie jak u większości producentów czyli 30 kPa/m2.
Jeszcze tylko cytat z karty technicznej tego akurat styropianu:
"*Płyty styropianowe KNAUF Therm PRO Dach/Podłoga EPS 100 λ 36 należy stosować zgodnie z* *zaleceniami producenta oraz wytycznymi w projektach budowlanych..."*
No i jeszcze:
*"**Płyty montowane bezpośrednio na gruncie wymagają stosowania izolacji przeciwwodnej w* *postaci mas uszczelniających, bitumicznych, folii PE lub podkładowej papy..."*
To tak na szybko. Legalett zdaje się żadnej izolacji nie stosuje ale za to obowiązkowo robi odwodnienie (spekuluję bo nikt o tym nie pisał) co powinno stosowanie izolacji uczynić zbędnym.
W końcu mozna mówić o rzeczach konkretnych. Może w końcu dojdziemy do jakiś wniosków z których będzie mógł skorzystać każdy planujący płytę z izolacją ze styropianem pod spodem. Taka prosta informacja a tyle trwało zanim ją poznaliśmy.

----------


## MCB

http://www.styropmin.pl/plyty_styrop...t_eps_036_.php

- pełzanie przy ściskaniu tj. zmiana grubości płyty pod wpływem obciążenia 30 kN (3.0 t.) w czasie 10 lat : poniżej 1% 
- naprężenia ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu > 100 kPa

Taka uwaga: to że u mnie jest taki styro to nie znaczy, że u innych też. 
Natomiast w projekcie są zapisy:

"Do wykonania płyty żelbetonowej stosować wyłącznie oryginalne materiały pochodzące z dostaw firmy LEGALETT Polska sp. z o.o..Beton i stal powinny posiadać odpowiednie atesty, kierownik budowy jest zobowiązany odpowiednim wpisem do dziennika budowy potwierdzić klasę zastosowanych materiałów"

Tak więc o żadnym styro nieznanego pochodzenia nie może być mowy.

----------


## MCB

> Legalett zdaje się żadnej izolacji nie stosuje ale za to obowiązkowo robi odwodnienie (spekuluję bo nikt o tym nie pisał) co powinno stosowanie izolacji uczynić zbędnym.[


L. wyraźnie zabrania stosowania izolacji pod fundamentem. Drenaż i odpowiednia warstwa pod płytą jest obowiązkowa. To wiąże się też z zastrzeżeniem, że L. będzie podstawowym systemem grzewczym.

Na pewno o tym pisałem.

----------


## tomek131

Gdyby Tomek, wielki znawca systemu L., wystąpił o ofertę i miał projekt to by takich głupot nie pisał.

MCB co to ma wspólnego ,ja napisałem ,że Browar nie osiąga więcej jak 23 stopnie.Co tu ma do rzeczy moje znawstwo czy nie znawstwo czy posiadanie bądz nie projektu

----------


## perm

> L. wyraźnie zabrania stosowania izolacji pod fundamentem. Drenaż i odpowiednia warstwa pod płytą jest obowiązkowa. To wiąże się też z zastrzeżeniem, że L. będzie podstawowym systemem grzewczym.
> 
> Na pewno o tym pisałem.


Pewnie tak  :smile: . Dzięki MCB jeszcze raz. Tak to można rozmawiać.

----------


## Browar

> Pisząc niezależnie od pogody miałeś na myśli temperatury obliczeniowe dla Twojej strefy klimatycznej, czy tylko takie jakie do tej pory występowały?
> Grzejesz drugi sezon to powinieneś mieć już jakiś obraz.
> Powietrze jest znacznie gorszym nośnikiem ciepła niż woda, więc mam taka nadzieję, czego Ci życzę, że w L nie popełniono błędów w obliczaniach odnośnie możliwości transportowania potrzebnych ilości energii cieplnej.
> Wydajność wentylatorów jest skończona i są w stanie przepchać tylko tyle powietrza na ile im pozwala ich charakterystyka.
> Moc kotła gazowego też jest wartością skończoną i ciepła jest wstanie wytworzyć tyle na ile mu pozwala jego moc.


Pisząc"niezależnie od pogody mam na myśli takie temperatuty jakie były do tej pory - tzn. zarówno jak na zewnątrz było -1'C jak i -15'C to maksymalna temperatura jaką udało się mi osiągnąć to 23'C. Jak dlamnie jest to ok - w pierwszym sezonie nie mogłem dogrzać do tej temperatury. 

Co do mocy pieca to nie pracuje od z pełną mocą i może tu jest problem bo piecem się nie bawiłem tylko "długością czasu"  grzania.
Sprawdzę przy następnych morozach.

Browar

----------


## Browar

> Przypomnę ci co sam napisałeś:
> 
> Zakładasz czy wiesz jaki masz styropian?
> Nie jesteś konstruktorem więc twoje wyliczenia obciążenia płyty mogą być błędne. Trudno brać je do końca poważnie. Mogą być prawdziwe, mogą być nieprawdziwe. Jakoś o tym zapominasz bo formułujesz wnioski bardzo radykalne. Nie widziałes projektu Pawła ale już wiesz że na pewno jest tam wszystko w porządku. Przypomnę ci że on chciał mieć pod domem izolację o wytrzymałości na obciążenie *trzykrotnie* większej niż standardowa. Dostał jak sam wyliczył coś co może jest na granicy a może już nie.


Styropian mam taki jak MCB - zapmniałem o kopii dokumntu WZ pod dostawie materiałów.
Pisałem że nie jestem konstruktorem i żeby mnie mądrzejsi poprawili (ale bez urazy nie miałem Ciebie na myśli). Obciążeń sam nie wyliczałem tylko je zsumowałem a do dodawania chyba nie trzeba być konstruktorem ? Ty tesz nie widziałeś projektu Pawła ale już wisze że tam jest wszsytko spaprane  :wink: 
A jak chciał mieć pod domem izolację o wytrzymałości na obciążenie *trzykrotnie* większej niż standardowa to mógł to powiedzieć konstruktorowi L i pewnie by dostał inny materiał, a tak ma standardowy czyli optymalny pod względem "techniczno - ekonomicznym"  :yes: 

MCB Ci też juz parę rzeczy pojaśnił wiec mam nadzieję że skończysz już pisać te swoje bzdury. A obrońcą Legalettu nie jestem - tak samo będę bronił każdego innego systemu, o którym ktoś pisze bzdury nie mając w tym temacie żadnego doświadczenia 

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## tomek131

Browar ,ale na litość nie mów ,że jest normalne ,że nie możesz dogrzać domu do 23stopni!.Wszystko pominę - i cenę tego systemu i jego ekonomiczność lub nie , i złą współpracę z pompą ciepła i to ,że jak chcesz być pewnym musisz dopłacić do lepszego styro i ewentualny hałas , kit w oko.Każdy system ma wady.Ale to ,że ciężko tym dogrzać do 23stopni to już jajo absolutne

----------


## perm

> *MCB Ci też juz parę rzeczy pojaśnił wiec mam nadzieję że skończysz już pisać te swoje bzdury.* A obrońcą Legalettu nie jestem - tak samo będę bronił każdego innego systemu, o którym ktoś pisze bzdury nie mając w tym temacie żadnego doświadczenia 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> Browar


Rozmowa z Legalettowcem. Brak argumentów ale inwektywy jak najbardziej.

----------


## tomek131

http://praca.wp.pl/title,Jak-zarobic...l?ticaid=1bbc1
hahaha warto przeczytać

----------


## perm

> http://praca.wp.pl/title,Jak-zarobic-20-tys-zl,wid,12907280,wiadomosc.html?ticaid=1bbc1
> hahaha warto przeczytać


Za pisanie pozytywów. Za pisanie opinii negatywnych i ewentualne kasowanie forsy za zmianę zdania mozna zostać oskarżony o szantaż.

----------


## MCB

> Browar ,ale na litość nie mów ,że jest normalne ,że nie możesz dogrzać domu do 23stopni!.Wszystko pominę - i cenę tego systemu i jego ekonomiczność lub nie , i złą współpracę z pompą ciepła i to ,że jak chcesz być pewnym musisz dopłacić do lepszego styro i ewentualny hałas , kit w oko.Każdy system ma wady.Ale to ,że ciężko tym dogrzać do 23stopni to już jajo absolutne


Więc Ty już wiesz dlaczego nie można dogrzać! Proszę podziel się tą wiedzą. My, włącznie z Browarem, nie wiemy. Może nas oświecisz.

----------


## pdurys

Przed podpisaniem umowy z Legalettem mialem mozliwosc spotkac sie w Gdansku z p. Naruckim.
Rozmawialismy dosyc dlugo na praktycznie kazdy temat zwiazany z moim projektem.

Pytalem tez wprost czy nie trzeba zastosowac XPS pod plyta fundamentowa tak jak to np. sugeruje BASF.

Otrzymalem odpowiedz, ze to nie jest uzasadnione ekonomicznie. Pomimo takich wytycznych w Niemczech caraz czesciej odchodzi sie od ukladania XPS na korzysc mieszanego ukladu EPS / XPS.
Poniewaz takie zapewnienie mnie w tym momencie zadowolilo zgodzilem sie na standardowy EPS. Przeciez to oni wykonuja projekt i daja na to gwarancje, ze wszystko bedzie OK.

Druga sprawa ciepla.
Piszac, ze w domu nie bede mial temperatury wyzszej niz 23 degC niezaleznie od temperatury na zewnatrz mialem na mysli okres letni  :wink: 
A powaznie.
Wedlug mojego oryginalnego projektu domu LK-584w czesci dotyczacej ogrzewania sa podane wytyczne temperatur w poszegolnych pomieszczeniach.
Z wyliczanki wynika, ze w zadnym pomieszczeniu poza lazienka (24degC) nie ma wiecej niz 20 degC i w takiej sytuacji potrzeba 14,5 kW
Z projektu Legalettu mam cztery agregaty kazdy o mocy 4kW czyli razem 16kW. 
Stad prosty wniosek, ze jesli chcialbym wieksza temperature w pomieszczeniach to powinienem miec wiecej agregatow. Tylko po co. Mnie i mojej rodzinie 20 degC w zupelnosci wystarcza.

----------


## tomek131

> Więc Ty już wiesz dlaczego nie można dogrzać! Proszę podziel się tą wiedzą. My, włącznie z Browarem, nie wiemy. Może nas oświecisz.


Dlatego,że to dziadowski system?

----------


## Browar

> Rozmowa z Legalettowcem. Brak argumentów ale inwektywy jak najbardziej.


 :rotfl: 

No tak, wiedziałem że mnie to czeka!  :big lol:  Teraz jestem "Leaglettowcem". Udowodnienie koumś ze pisze wkółko to same bzdury to jest "brak argumentów"! 
Za to Ty perm jesteś "nieomylnym ekspertem od styropianu"  :wink:  Skończyły się argumenty to trzeba zrobić z Browara Legalettowca który zapewne bierze  za to kasę. 

Ciekawy masz też sposób prowadzenia rozmowy w tym wątku - edytowanie postów na, które ktoś już odpowiedział, poprzez usuwanie całych zdań i wstawianie nowych tak żeby wyszło na Twoje - takie małe cwaniactwo, za które powinieneś już dawno bana dostać. 

Dalsza dyskusja z Tobą nie ma sensu  - wiadomo jakiej firmy L. daje styropian, wiadomo, że stosują EPS 100 tam gdzie się to tego nadaje (co wynika z obliczeń) i wiadomo jak bardzo Cię to boli, że twój koronny argument można sobie wsadzić. :big tongue: 

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## perm

Może ktoś kto ma fundament legalett napisze jeszcze jakiej firmy ma styropian i ile wazy jego chaupa. Dzięki MCB możemy w końcu pisać o konkretach. Jakby tak ktos jeszcze?

----------


## tomek131

Kit ze styropianem,lepiej powiedzcie jakie temperatury da się osiągnąć w domu,bo ja lubię bardzo ciepło

----------


## Jani_63

> Co do mocy pieca to nie pracuje od z pełną mocą i może tu jest problem bo piecem się nie bawiłem tylko "długością czasu"  grzania.
> Sprawdzę przy następnych morozach.
> 
> Browar


 -15 oC to jeszcze nie temperatura obliczeniowa i i gdyby "przywaliło" tak z -20oC na trzy tygodnie to przy obecnych nastawach może być problem.
Inna sprawa że takiej temperaturze utrzymującej się dłuższy czas to stanie cała gospodarka a nie tylko Twoja chałupa  :big grin: 
Z drugiej strony jeśli masz jeszcze nadwyżkę mocy na kotle to byś się obronił  :smile:  bo z tego co piszesz kociołek na full jeszcze nie zipie  :big grin:

----------


## avatar25

> Kit ze styropianem,lepiej powiedzcie jakie temperatury da się osiągnąć w domu,bo ja lubię bardzo ciepło


Tak koło 29 stopni. 
Pdurys ma system z agregatami wodnymi, co oznacza, że jak podniesie temperature na piecu to i w domu sie podniesie. 
Zapewniam Cię, że więcej niż 22 stopnie na tym systemie trudno wytrzymać. Ja się wręcz poce przy 22 stopniach więc mam mniej. Nie wyobrażam sobie 24-26 stopni tak jak sąsiedzi mają. Ja u nich 10 minut nie usiedze.

----------


## tomek131

29 na termometrze czy odczuwalnie -czyli legaletto-marketingowo
To czemu Browar 23 nie może przekroczyć ?Pamiętam też,że był tu kiedyś wklejany z innego wątku problem człowieka ,który pisał ,że będzie oddawał sprawę do sądu przeciwko Legalett ,bo nie dogrzewa mu domu

----------


## avatar25

> 29 na termometrze czy odczuwalnie -czyli legaletto-marketingowo
> To czemu Browar 23 nie może przekroczyć ?Pamiętam też,że był tu kiedyś wklejany z innego wątku problem człowieka ,który pisał ,że będzie oddawał sprawę do sądu przeciwko Legalett ,bo nie dogrzewa mu domu


Na termometrze miałem 29 stopni. Nie wiem jak sprawdzić odczuwalne. 
Też słyszałem o kimś kto miał pretensje, że nie grzeje, a później się okazało, że jeszcze poddasza nie ocieplił. Nie wyciągajmy więc pochopnych wniosków. 

Browar napisał tak jak już wspomniałem. 



> Tak mam czynny L, grzeję drugi sezon ale nie prądem tylko gazem (wodne wymienniki) . 
> Browar


Jestem pewien, że to jest kwestia temperatury wody. Jak podniesie temperaturę wody to powinno dać się więcej nagrzać. Założenie jest jednak takie, że chcemy oszczędzać, gdzie się da i nikt niepotrzebnie nie będzie spalał gazu skoro temperatura aktualna starcza dla mieszkańców. 

Browar: Jaką masz temperaturę wody na wyjściu z pieca gazowego?

----------


## Browar

> Na termometrze miałem 29 stopni. Nie wiem jak sprawdzić odczuwalne. 
> Też słyszałem o kimś kto miał pretensje, że nie grzeje, a później się okazało, że jeszcze poddasza nie ocieplił. Nie wyciągajmy więc pochopnych wniosków. 
> 
> Browar napisał tak jak już wspomniałem. 
> 
> 
> Jestem pewien, że to jest kwestia temperatury wody. Jak podniesie temperaturę wody to powinno dać się więcej nagrzać. Założenie jest jednak takie, że chcemy oszczędzać, gdzie się da i nikt niepotrzebnie nie będzie spalał gazu skoro temperatura aktualna starcza dla mieszkańców. 
> 
> Browar: Jaką masz temperaturę wody na wyjściu z pieca gazowego?


Witam wszystkich,

wczoraj wieczorem pobawiłem się trochę piecem i przestawiłem krzywą grzewczą z 1,2 na 1,4 - temperatura wody na wyjściu skoczyła z 45'C do 50'C. Grzało całą noc i dzisiaj - nie wiem do której , ale po tej akcji mam na dole 24,5'C, a że na górze nie przykręciłem grzejników to mam 26,6'C... Jak żona wróci z roboty to mnie za ta saunę zabije!  :big grin:  Tak więc krzywa wróciła do pierwotnej pozycji i teraz wietrzę sobie  :wink:  

W prawdzie na zewnątrz jest teraz + 4,5 ale jednak okazuje się że da się. Powtórzę eksperyment jak wróca mrozy - podobno juz od przyszłego tygodnia ma być zimno...

Wcześniej nie podnosiłem temperatury wody tylko ustawiałem termostaty w pokojach i czekałem. Widocznie przy temp. wody 45'C nie da się osiągnąc u mnie więcej niż 23'C, ale oświecenie przyszło posugestii Jani.

pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## Dareckyy

Witam, a ja się chciałem pochwalić ukończeniem swojego Legalettu  :big grin: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...35283749777650

Zima odpuściła na chwilę, więc firma zdecydowała się zalać betonem wcześniej przygotowaną płytę. Na wszelki wypadek kierownik budowy zdecydował zastosować beton dwie klasy wyższy zamiast stosować dodatki do "zwykłego" betonu. Jak się temperatura znowu obniży mają go zabezpieczyć styropianem i plandeką. Jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie, to za ok. miesiąc stawiane będą ściany.

----------


## pawgar

> Witam, a ja się chciałem pochwalić ukończeniem swojego Legalettu


Fajne fotki.
Widzę, że masz rury spiro 100. Wolałeś 100 od 50?

A z innej beczki.
Mam dwa wyprowadzenia bednarki założone na zewnątrz dookoła domu. Innymi słowy dwa druty sterczą mi z ziemi.
O ile jeden podpięty jest pod skrzynkę elektryczną jako uziemienie o tyle zastanawiam się po co jest drugi pręt?
Czy mogą go uciąć?

----------


## QBELEK

> Mam dwa wyprowadzenia bednarki założone na zewnątrz dookoła domu. Innymi słowy dwa druty sterczą mi z ziemi.
> O ile jeden podpięty jest pod skrzynkę elektryczną jako uziemienie o tyle zastanawiam się po co jest drugi pręt?
> Czy mogą go uciąć?


To drugie chyba do instalacji odgromowej.

----------


## rewo66

Witam 
Dla Perm i Tomka131 => znalazłem rozwiązanie alternatywne dla Legallet tj. tzw dom solarny firmy Isomax - strona www.isomax.com.pl Bardzo ciekawe rozwiązanie Miłej lektury. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rewo66

Aha zapomniałem dodać iż Abacon i Pref-Bud mnie o....ły zero odzewu. Więc ja tez je mam w ........... Raczej zrezygnuję z Legalletu. Z uwagi na otrzymanie kilku ofert wykonania płyty fundamentowej w przedziale od 40 do 50 tys. chyba zdecyduję się na pompę ciepła z podłogówką wodną. Projekt w adaptacji do PNB więc jeszcze mam trochę czasu na wybór systemu grzewczego. Do miłego. BRRR znowu zapowiadają jakieś mrozy.

----------


## perm

> Witam 
> Dla Perm i Tomka131 => znalazłem rozwiązanie alternatywne dla Legallet tj. tzw dom solarny firmy Isomax - strona www.isomax.com.pl Bardzo ciekawe rozwiązanie Miłej lektury. Pozdrawiam.


To nie jest alternatywa dla Legalett. To cały system, nie tylko płyta z ogrzewaniem, przyznam że dla mnie nie do końca zrozumiały. To zdaje się taki dom pasywny z jakimiś patentami typu bariera termiczna, skutecznym systemem rekuperacji i GWC. Ciekawa alternatywa. Pytanie za ile i jaka jest rzeczywista tego systemu skuteczność. Jeżeli nie jest to wiele droższe od zwykłej technologi to rzecz warta rozważenia. Dzięki za linka, chociaż pewnie gdzieś tu już o tym jest. Chętnie posłuchałbym opinii HenoKa, Janiego czy J.J. no i tych od energooszczedzania ktorych nie napotkałem  :smile: .
Przy okazji gratulacje za racjonalną decyzję. Myślę że jeszcze nie raz podziękujesz sam sobie za zaoszczędzone parędziesiąt tysięcy.

----------


## rewo66

> To nie jest alternatywa dla Legalett. To cały system, nie tylko płyta z ogrzewaniem, przyznam że dla mnie nie do końca zrozumiały. To zdaje się taki dom pasywny z jakimiś patentami typu bariera termiczna, skutecznym systemem rekuperacji i GWC. Ciekawa alternatywa. Pytanie za ile i jaka jest rzeczywista tego systemu skuteczność. Jeżeli nie jest to wiele droższe od zwykłej technologi to rzecz warta rozważenia. Dzięki za linka, chociaż pewnie gdzieś tu już o tym jest. Chętnie posłuchałbym opinii HenoKa, Janiego czy J.J. no i tych od energooszczedzania ktorych nie napotkałem .
> Przy okazji gratulacje za racjonalną decyzję. Myślę że jeszcze nie raz podziękujesz sam sobie za zaoszczędzone parędziesiąt tysięcy.


Na stronie tej podany jest koszt budowy 2600 za m2. Czytałem kiedyś dziennik budowy Henok-a który coś z tego systemu wykorzystał ale dokładnie nie pamiętam. No decyzji tak na tip top to jeszcze nie podjąłem ale na ten moment raczej na nie. Hejka.

----------


## Jani_63

> Napisał *rewo66*  
>                  Witam 
> Dla Perm i Tomka131 => znalazłem rozwiązanie alternatywne dla Legallet tj. tzw dom solarny firmy Isomax - strona www.isomax.com.pl Bardzo ciekawe rozwiązanie Miłej lektury. Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> To nie jest alternatywa dla Legalett. To cały system, nie tylko płyta z ogrzewaniem...


 System dojść obficie  :smile:  dyskutowany
Opinie są (były) rożne, ale euforii raczej nie ma i to nie tylko ze względu na koszty 15-30% większe.
Zresztą oceńcie sami po lekturze.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-system-ISOMAX
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o-Energii-quot
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Buduje-dom-w-systemie-ISOMAX-moje-doswiadczenia-t4074.html
A tu jeszcze trochę danych o systemie, ale dyskusja w tym wątku raczej niewskazana  :yes: 
http://www.isomax-terrasol.eu/technologie.html
http://www.isomax-terrasol.eu/uploads/media/isomax-com-pl.pdf

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek131

Wynalazek,ja bym w to nie wszedł.

----------


## pawgar

> Raczej zrezygnuję z Legalletu. Z uwagi na otrzymanie kilku ofert wykonania płyty fundamentowej w przedziale od 40 do 50 tys. chyba zdecyduję się na pompę ciepła z podłogówką wodną.


Rewo zajrzyj tutaj jak już postawisz płytę i pochwal się później jaką płytę wybrałeś, jaką pompę ciepła i w jakiej kwocie się ostatecznie zamknąłeś.

----------


## tomek131

Koniecznie zajrzyj ,bo w/g mojej wiedzy cena LEgalett =zwykła płyta z wodną podłogówką plus pompa ciepła powietrze /woda.Przynajmniej tradycyjna podłogówka,wiadomo ,że nagrzeje powyżej 23stopni gdyby była taka potrzeba lub gdyby ktoś tak lubił

----------


## pawgar

> Koniecznie zajrzyj ,bo w/g mojej wiedzy cena LEgalett =zwykła płyta z wodną podłogówką plus pompa ciepła powietrze /woda.


 No i znowu nie wiem czy jest sens zabierać głos czy tez nie. Dla porządku jednak zapytam.

Skoro według *twojej wiedzy* zwykła płyta + PC wyjdzie w takiej samej cenie jak L. w takim razie podziel się z innymi *swoją wiedzą* i podaj w jakiej firmie uzyskałeś taką ofertę i w jakiej cenie ta firma to zrobi. Proszę też o zakres prac zawartych w cenie.




> tradycyjna podłogówka,wiadomo ,że nagrzeje powyżej 23stopni


W moim "tandetnym"domu postawionym na "tandetnym" styropianie mogę nagrzać do 28 stopni. Pomierzone i sprawdzone na dwóch termometrach. Cyfrowym i zwykłym pokojowym. Chyba nieźle jak na taki tandetny duet  :wink: . Poniżej daję wykres który zresztą już tutaj zamieszczałem. 
Załącznik 34107

----------


## rewo66

Witam
Jani_63 dzięki za linki do lektury na temat isomaxu. Przeczytałem wniosek zawsze wystepują ci zadowoleni i ci niezadowoleni. Mni osobiście ten system nie zachwycił i jakoś nie przekonał chociaż sama zasada z pewnymi modyfikacjami mogła by być ciekawa. Kończę bo to faktycznie nie temat na ten wątek

----------


## rewo66

> Rewo zajrzyj tutaj jak już postawisz płytę i pochwal się później jaką płytę wybrałeś, jaką pompę ciepła i w jakiej kwocie się ostatecznie zamknąłeś.


Pawgar odniosłem wrażenie może się mylę jakbyś mnie wyganiał z tego wątku. Mam zamiar zaglądac do tego wątku zanim postawię płytę , w trakcie jej stawiania i po jej postawieniu. Nadmieniam, iż nie postawiłem definitywnego krzyżyka na Legallet. Po prostu rozważam różne opcje póki mogę sobie na to pozwolić. Pozdrawiam naprawdę serdecznie.

----------


## pawgar

> Pawgar odniosłem wrażenie może się mylę jakbyś mnie wyganiał z tego wątku.


 Nic z tych rzeczy  :smile:  
Pomyślałem jedynie, że zajęty innym rozwiązaniem po prostu nie będziesz tutaj zaglądał.
Nawet napiszę ci że sam jestem ciekawy co znalazłeś i co wybierzesz. 
Dlatego pisz o swoich dokonaniach tym co znalazłeś do czego się przekonałeś a z czym się zastanawiasz.
W zasadzie na tym polegają własne wybory. 
1. Stawiasz sobie cel i precyzujesz jakie są twoje oczekiwania.
2. Szukasz rozwiązań
3. Wybierasz optymalne dla siebie rozwiązanie

Im szersze będziesz miał spektrum wiedzy na temat punktu 2 tym większa trafność i satysfakcja z podjętych decyzji.
Czyli im więcej będziesz znał firm oferujących płyty grzewcze tym trafniej dobierzesz coś dla swoich potrzeb.

Powodzenia

----------


## tomek131

Ten legallet to sam sobie wymyśliłeś czy ktoś ci podpowiedział? Domek mały, płyta cholernie droga, nośnik energii czyli powietrze mało wydajny, izolacji poziomej brak, czyli jak dla mnie wszystko na nie (jak doczytasz uważnie wątek o płycie legalett do zauważysz, ze brak izolacji poziomej skutkuje zawilgoceniem i występowaniem grzyba, szczególnie uwidocznia się to latem, gdy fundament jest nieogrzewany). Przemyśl to jeszcze raz. Liczę te świadectwa, zaprawdę powiadam Ci, że normalne ławy fundamentowe i dobrze ocieplona podłoga na gruncie (nie szyp się daj 20 cm styropianu) będzie kilkakrotnie tańsza, a za zaoszczędzone pieniądze każ sobie wybudować GWC i kup wydajniejszą centralę wentylacyjną. Starczy Ci jeszcze pieniędzy na porządne kafelki i meble. Słuchaj co Ci piszą inni, nie ocieplaj poddasza nieużytkowego tylko dociepl rekuperator i przewody wentylacyjne. Ściany też postaw w technologii murowanej, po taniości, żeby zmniejszyć mostek obwodowy pierwszą warstwę wymuruj z BK 400 lub jego odpowiednika (niech Ci projektant podpowie), dalej leć silikatami, bo dobrze tłumią hałasy i mają dużą pojemność cieplną, stać Cię będzie na położenie nawet 25 cm styropianu na ściany, kup jeszcze lepsze okna Uw=0,8, zaaplikuj sobie kominek z DGP i dodatkowo piec gazowy i wyjdzie ci budynek energooszczędny na 100% i znacznie tańszy niż legalett + preaefa. 

Co powiecie

----------


## QBELEK

pawgar możesz napisać w jaki sposób mocuje są tłumiki wymiennika kominkowego do podłogi ?

----------


## avatar25

> Ten legallet to sam sobie wymyśliłeś czy ktoś ci podpowiedział? Domek mały, płyta cholernie droga, nośnik energii czyli powietrze mało wydajny, izolacji poziomej brak, czyli jak dla mnie wszystko na nie (jak doczytasz uważnie wątek o płycie legalett do zauważysz, ze brak izolacji poziomej skutkuje zawilgoceniem i występowaniem grzyba, szczególnie uwidocznia się to latem, gdy fundament jest nieogrzewany). Przemyśl to jeszcze raz. Liczę te świadectwa, zaprawdę powiadam Ci, że normalne ławy fundamentowe i dobrze ocieplona podłoga na gruncie (nie szyp się daj 20 cm styropianu) będzie kilkakrotnie tańsza, a za zaoszczędzone pieniądze każ sobie wybudować GWC i kup wydajniejszą centralę wentylacyjną. Starczy Ci jeszcze pieniędzy na porządne kafelki i meble. Słuchaj co Ci piszą inni, nie ocieplaj poddasza nieużytkowego tylko dociepl rekuperator i przewody wentylacyjne. Ściany też postaw w technologii murowanej, po taniości, żeby zmniejszyć mostek obwodowy pierwszą warstwę wymuruj z BK 400 lub jego odpowiednika (niech Ci projektant podpowie), dalej leć silikatami, bo dobrze tłumią hałasy i mają dużą pojemność cieplną, stać Cię będzie na położenie nawet 25 cm styropianu na ściany, kup jeszcze lepsze okna Uw=0,8, zaaplikuj sobie kominek z DGP i dodatkowo piec gazowy i wyjdzie ci budynek energooszczędny na 100% i znacznie tańszy niż legalett + preaefa. 
> 
> Co powiecie


Nareszcie kolega tomek131 napisał jak będzie budował.

----------


## pdurys

> pawgar możesz napisać w jaki sposób mocuje są tłumiki wymiennika kominkowego do podłogi ?


Sorry, ze sie wtracam ale przerabialem to kilka miesiecy temu.
Z tym jest pewien problem.
U mnie wyjscie kanalow z plyty zostaly wykonane zbyt blisko siebie, i nie dalo sie postawic tlumikow na posadzce. Srodkowa scianka, rozdzielajaca dwie komory nie dala sie wcisnac miedzy kanaly. Mam dwa obiegi podlaczone do kominka.

Normalnie wedlug Legalettu, wystarczy je postawic na posadzce uzywajac zaprawy, albo innego lepiszcza odpornego na temperature.

Pamietaj, tez ze pozniej przez kominek musi przewiewac powietrze do jego chlodzenia i przekazywania ogrzanego powietrza do pomieszczen (-ia) dlatego jesli - tak jak w moim przypadku - zablokowalyby doplyw powietrza z boku kominka, musialbym zrobic kratke na samym froncie. Okropnie to by wygladalo.

Dlatego tez zrobilem dwa w jednym. Z kilku katownikow i blachy zrobilem cos na ksztalt taboretu na ktorym postawilem oba tlumiki po lewej i prawej stronie kominka.
Dzieki temu moglem tez zrobic kratke z lewej strony kominka, bo dzieki "taboretowi" podnioslem tlumik o jakis 15 - 20 cm powyzej posadzki.

Wydaje mi sie tez, ze musisz popracowac nad izolacja dzwiekowa calego ukladu w okolicy kominka.
To co inni pisali o wiekszym halasie to niestety prawda.
Jesli bym nie zrobil tego wymiennika a tylko rozprowadzil powietrze po calym domu osobnymi kanalami to byloby ciszej (chociaz i tak to jest prawie nieslyszalne, ale jednak)
Podnoszac tlumiki nie zaizolowalem dzwiekowo kanalow pod nimi. Teraz tego nie moge naprawic bez rozbierania calego kominka.
Sugerowalbym najpierw zrobic test ale na pewno zastosowalbym kanaly spiro w izolacji z welny mineralnej.

----------


## QBELEK

W naszym domu będzie kominek w obudowie ciepłej, szamotowej a więc bez kratek na konwekcję ogrzanego powietrza. Ponieważ obudowa jest szczelna nie wyobrażam sobie by jakimiś nieszczelnościami w instalacji wymiennika, powietrze z legalettu przenikało do wnętrza obudowy szamotowej. Z racji tego, że nie będzie  kratek przez, które przechodzi też akustyka zastanawiałem się nad likwidacją tłumików i pociągnięciem spiro w otulinie z wełny termoodpornej ( takiej jak w izolacji wkładów ceramicznych schiedel'a) bezpośrednio od podłogi  do wymiennika. 
Tłumiki w swej konstrukcji wewnętrznej wyścielone są otuliną z wełny ( izolacja akustyczna) oraz przy górnych króćcach zamocowany mają rozgałęźnik  (pewnie dla wyhamowania wtłaczanego powietrza). Wg. mnie wełna z biegiem czasu może się odrywać od ścianek wewnętrznych tłumika (bezpośrednie działanie prądu powietrza, temperatura), pytanie czy rozgałęźniki spełniają jakąś ważną funkcję niż w/w.

Pudrys dzięki za poradę. W tej chwili fundament się suszy dlatego agregat jest otwarty i hałasuje. Jak tylko zaizoluję agregat, osłucham wymiennik z tłumikami oraz bez tłumików.

pozdrawiam

----------


## pdurys

To nie chodzi o "przecieki" powietrza ale o halas dochodzacy z wentylatora poprzez instalacje grzewcza.
W skrajnym przypadku kiedy nie byly dobrze zaizolowane (czytaj bez wypelnienia pianka) peszle od kabli to nawet w rozdzielni elektrycznej bylo slychac szum pracujacych wentylatorow.
Jeszcze jedna uwaga. Dla przypomnienia mam agregaty wodne. Wydaje mi sie, ze wymiennik Legalettu na dwa obwody grzewcze nie ma separacji. To znaczy, ze jesli nawet bedzie pracowal jeden z agregtow to mozliwe jest tloczenie cieplego powietrza do drugiego agregatu i nawet jego uruchomienie, poniewaz termostat jest nastawiony na okolo 30 degC. Na to nic nie mozemy poradzic poza informacja do Legalettu aby przyszli inwestorzy mieli lepsze uklady.
Jesli chcesz pominac oryginalne tlumiki, to zrob nowe rozprowadzenie tak wyciszone jak tylko mozesz. Nie zaluj izolacji nawet kosztem przestrzeni wokol kominka.
Ja dzieki wymiennikom na wode mam ten komfort, ze nie potrzebuje "grzania" w nocy - kiedy jest najciszej w domu i kazdy szum doskonale slyszalny. Jak juz sie wprowadze to ustawie parametry grzania tylko w dzien oraz w srodku nocy, wiec raczej nie powinno to mnie denerwowac wieczorem po powrocie z pracy albo przed zasypianiem.

----------


## pawgar

> pawgar możesz napisać w jaki sposób mocuje są tłumiki wymiennika kominkowego do podłogi ?


Hej. Nie montowałem jeszcze tłumików. 
Nie mam jeszcze kominka więc i tłumiki leżą sobie na razie na strychu. Mam jedynie podłączone rury wloty z wylotami.

Myślałem, żeby założyć tłumiki ale co do hałasu to te rury bez tłumika słychać tak jak pracującą lodówkę więc na razie sobie darowałem. Z drugiego pokoju ich nie słychać.  
Jedynie czego się bałem, to że ter rurska będą gorące i dzieciaki się poparzą, ale ich temperatura jest o kilka stopni wyższa od temperatury pokojowej.
Co do szczelności to bez rur, powietrze tam bardzo niemrawo sobie przepływa. W zasadzie zwykła nałożona rura bez uszczelniania starczy. Ja co prawda uszczelniłem ale po tym jak mi dziecko trzeci raz rozmonowało tę rurę i przyniosło ją do łóżka. 



> W naszym domu będzie kominek w obudowie ciepłej, szamotowej a więc bez kratek na konwekcję ogrzanego powietrza. Ponieważ obudowa jest szczelna nie wyobrażam sobie by jakimiś nieszczelnościami w instalacji wymiennika, powietrze z legalettu przenikało do wnętrza obudowy szamotowej.


 Też planuję ciepłą obudowę ale zastanawiam się nad innym problemem. Wewnątrz niegrzanego kominka będzie zimą chłodno, więc gdy nie będziesz palił,  paradoksalnie przez wymiennik ciepła może ci się wychładzać układ. Ja myślę nad bypasem wewnątrz obudowy kominka takim aby, gdy się w nim nie pali przełączyć wajchę aby powietrze nie przebiegało przez wymiennik.

----------


## tomek131

Nadal nie rozumiem ,zapłaciliście za ten wynalazek tyle kasy i zastanawiacie się nad takimi rzeczami?Przecież to systemowo powinno być tak zrobione,że taki temat w ogóle nie powinien istnieć,a nie  - "dobrze że mogę grzać w dzień ,bo hałas nie będzie mi przeszkadzał w zasypianiu"

----------


## QBELEK

> Nadal nie rozumiem ,zapłaciliście za ten wynalazek tyle kasy i zastanawiacie się nad takimi rzeczami?


A czemu nie, nigdy nie jest tak dobrze że nie mogło by być lepiej.


 Standardowo rozwiązanie wymiennika jest wymyślone dla wkładów z konwekcją ogrzanego powietrza z obudów tzw. otwartych, które dominują w naszym kraju . Dlatego pdurys nie musi się przejmować wychłodzeniem legalettu przez kominek gdy ten nie jest palony gdyż ma obudowę kominka otwartą jak mniemam, natomiast ja i pawgar jesteśmy "nieszablonowi"  :smile:  i będziemy mieć obudowy zamknięte, które nie są popularne, jeszcze.
Hałas to dźwięki które nam przeszkadzają i kojarzą się z dużym natężeniem dźwięku. W przypadku legalett hałas to skrót, który nijak ma się do jego definicji. Nie mieszkając jeszcze, wchodzimy do pustego budynku i słyszymy dźwięki, które nie występują w dotychczasowej siedzibie. Dlatego kombinujemy nieco na wyrost aby zabezpieczyć się jak już zamieszkamy. Po zamieszkaniu dźwięki i wibracje jeśli będą odczuwalne spowszednieją tak jak szum wentylatora na suficie.

----------


## pdurys

> Hałas to dźwięki które nam przeszkadzają i kojarzą się z dużym natężeniem dźwięku. W przypadku legalett hałas to skrót


Dokladnie tak jest.
Dom jeszcze jest pusty. Echo niesie sie jak w gorach. Dlatego kazdy szum slychac wyraznie.
Szum wentylatorow mozna uslyszec tylko wtedy kiedy w domu nic sie nie dzieje. Multimedia sa wylaczone, lodowka nie pracuje, okna pazamykane, nie laduje samolot, nie przejezdza pociag  (tak mieszkam w poblizu lotniska i torow kolejowych)

Niemniej jednak gdybym mial Legalett na prad to chcac wykorzystac 2 taryfe musialbym grzac tylko w nocy czyli wtedy kiedy z definicji jest najmniej szumu otoczenia i szum wentylatorow bylby wyraznie slyszalny.

Zobaczymy jak to bede odczuwal kiedy sie wprowadzimy z cala rodzina.

----------


## QBELEK

Zapomniałem dopytać się instalatora legalettu czy jak temperatura w pomieszczeniach grzanych osiągnie wartość zadaną na termostacie wentylator centralki się wyłącza, mimo że czujnik kominkowy  odbiera sygnał  >80 oC w obudowie kominka?

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

Do QBelka:
nie, nie wyłącza się.

Jeżeli masz w pokoju daną temperaturę i L. nie działa, a kominek tak rozkręcisz, że przekroczy 80 st. to wentylatorek się włączy.

----------


## pdurys

Chodzi o to, aby odebrac cieplo z wymiennika kominek / Legalett.
W ten sposob bedziesz mogl dystrybuowac cieplo do wszystkich stref niezaleznie od ich temperatur.

Chyba wczesniej pisalem o moim przypadku z wymiennikiem na dwa obwody.
Jesli nie znajdzicie to napiszcie do mnie to odpowiem w szczegolach co i jak.

----------


## QBELEK

> Chyba wczesniej pisalem o moim przypadku z wymiennikiem na dwa obwody.
> Jesli nie znajdzicie to napiszcie do mnie to odpowiem w szczegolach co i jak.


Oj chyba nie, zapamiętałbym  :wink:

----------


## tomek131

Jak tam Luszowice ? Mówią ,że Pref-bud kichę odwala ,prawda to?

----------


## Browar

> Jak tam Luszowice ? Mówią ,że Pref-bud kichę odwala ,prawda to?


Ty to tak z nudów szukasz zaczepki czy to przejw frustracji, że inni maja a Ty nie ?  

Żenujące...

Browar

----------


## ela_marek_luszowice

> Ty to tak z nudów szukasz zaczepki czy to przejw frustracji, że inni maja a Ty nie ?  
> 
> Żenujące...
> 
> Browar


Browar,
zostaw. Naprawdę nie warto  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Nie Browar ,to tylko obsesyjna nienawiść do forumowych naganiaczy mną kieruje haha

----------


## Browar

> Nie Browar ,to tylko obsesyjna nienawiść do forumowych naganiaczy mną kieruje haha


Nie widzę żeby ela_marek_luszowice w swoim poście do czegoś "naganiali". Odpowiedzili merytorycznie na pytanie  - też mógłbyś gdybyś w ogóle kumał o co chodzi... 
A jak masz "obsesyjną nienawiść" to  walnij sobie parę razy baranka z przytupem o ścianę to może CI przejdzie  :yes: 

Browar

----------


## tomek131

Ta obsesyjna nienawiść to oczywiście pewnego rodzaju przenośnia,to raz.Dwa ,nie chodziło o ten post.Trzy,przecież tylko grzecznie zapytałem czy nie wiedzą co tam w Pref-budzie słychać ,bo było na tym forum ostatnio wiele negatywnych opinii o nich.To o co chodzi

----------


## mamut 74

rury którymi krąży ciepłe powietrze w płycie są ze stali, pcv?

----------


## pdurys

W systemie 100 sa ze stali ocynkowanej w systemie 50 z PCV w kolorze czerwonym jesli to ma jakies znaczenie  :wink: 

100 i 50 to sa srednice rur

----------


## rewo66

Witam po chwilowej niebytności
Otrzymałem w końcu ofertę wyceny z Pref- Domu z Mysłowic na 125kPLN ale zaszaleli :sick: 
Nie skorzystam z ich usług jeszcze nie zwariowałem. Pozdrawiam wszystkich Legalletowiczów oczywiście tych korzystających a nie naganiajacych.  :bye: 
Abacon nadal mnie olewa więc ja też z wzajemnością. Pozdrowienia. Ta zima mogłaby się już skończyć.

----------


## rewo66

Pdurys - co z twoim dziennikiem czyzbyś o nim zapomniał.

----------


## HenoK

> w systemie 50 z PCV w kolorze czerwonym


PP, czyli propylen.

----------


## pdurys

> Pdurys - co z twoim dziennikiem czyzbyś o nim zapomniał.


Nie zapomnialem, ale teraz jest nudne wykanczanie domu bez widocznych codziennych efektow. Dlatego kamera zostala wylaczona, bo tak naprawde nic sie nie dzieje.

Moze sie zbiore w sobie i uzupelnie braki.

Planujemy zlozyc dokumenty do PINBu w marcu albo na poczatku kwietnia.

----------


## mamut 74

> W systemie 100 sa ze stali ocynkowanej w systemie 50 z PCV w kolorze czerwonym jesli to ma jakies znaczenie 
> 
> 100 i 50 to sa srednice rur


a kiedy stosuje się stalowe a kiedy pp (pcv )

----------


## pdurys

> a kiedy stosuje się stalowe a kiedy pp (pcv )


To jest Twoja decyzja.
Zasadnioczo z tego co pamietam to system 50 jest troche tanszy bo pozwala wykonac troche "ciensza" plyte fundamentowa.
Z drugiej strony rurek fi=50 jest prawie dwa razy wiecej - ukladane sa gesciej niz metalowe a tym samym, wedlug mnie, lepiej rozprowadzaja cieplo w mniejszych pomieszczeniach.

----------


## pdurys

> PP, czyli propylen.


Dokladnie tak to jest Polipropylen

----------


## mamut 74

> To jest Twoja decyzja.
> Zasadnioczo z tego co pamietam to system 50 jest troche tanszy bo pozwala wykonac troche "ciensza" plyte fundamentowa.
> Z drugiej strony rurek fi=50 jest prawie dwa razy wiecej - ukladane sa gesciej niz metalowe a tym samym, wedlug mnie, lepiej rozprowadzaja cieplo w mniejszych pomieszczeniach.


dzięki, a jaki jest rozstaw między rurami?

----------


## pdurys

> dzięki, a jaki jest rozstaw między rurami?


U mnie w projekcie rurki PP fi=50 sa rozstawione okolo 24 - 26 cm (w roznych miejscach inaczej chociaz najwiecej jest ich co 24 cm.)

Rury stalowe fi-100 z dokumentacji Legalett Canada:
"2” pipe layout is 250mm-600mm (10”-24”) spacing or 300mm-1,000mm (12”-40”) spacing for 4” pipe."
Poczatek kazdej sciezki grzewczej jest zaizolowany, aby doprowadzic cieplo do najdalszych fragmentow fundamentu.

----------


## mamut 74

dzięki za info :bye:

----------


## tomek131

> Witam po chwilowej niebytności
> Otrzymałem w końcu ofertę wyceny z Pref- Domu z Mysłowic na 125kPLN ale zaszaleli
> Nie skorzystam z ich usług jeszcze nie zwariowałem. Pozdrawiam wszystkich Legalletowiczów oczywiście tych korzystających a nie naganiajacych. 
> Abacon nadal mnie olewa więc ja też z wzajemnością. Pozdrowienia. Ta zima mogłaby się już skończyć.


Za co te 125kPLN?Abakon jest totalnie nieprofesjonalny w kontaktach z klientami.NIe wiem jak z budową,ale jak ktoś tak postępuje już na początku ,to osobiście nie chcę sobie wyobrażać co może dziać się potem.Pref-bud w kontaktach dużo lepszy ,ale podobno odwalają kichę straszną,było o tym na tym forum i innych

----------


## QBELEK

> a kiedy stosuje się stalowe a kiedy pp (pcv )


Przy szkodach górniczych stosuje się  100.

----------


## mamut 74

> Przy szkodach górniczych stosuje się  100.


czyli można rozłożyć fi 100 metalowe co 50-60 cm?

----------


## Dareckyy

Mammut,

rozstaw rur jest projektowany przez Legalett, ja mam o ok. 50 cm https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...53058016516994

Jeśli chodzi o kontakt mailowy z Abakonem, to faktycznie jest on "nieco" utrudniony. Trzeba się przypominać, mają ponoć dużo pracy. Najlepiej zadzwonić i podjechać osobiście. Mogę też dać namiary na konkretnego człowieka, który będzie się opiekował klientem.

A propos rodzaju styropianu - info dla Tomka - u mnie jest pod płytą zastosowany EPS 100 lambda 0,038 firmy STYROPAK, dałem warstwę 30 cm.

----------


## mamut 74

Dareckyy,

a jak rozstaw rur  wygląda w łazience?

----------


## pdurys

> a jak rozstaw rur  wygląda w łazience?


U mnie PP50 sa tak samo jak wszedzie indziej czyli co 24 - 25 cm.
Wedlug opisu w projekcie pomieszczenia o powierzchnii ponizej 10 m2 powinny byc dodatkowo dogrzewane aby osiagnac zadana temperature.

W zeszlym tygodniu rozmawialem z kolega z pracy, ktory ma wodna podlogowke.
Zwrocil moja uwage na oczywista sprawe, o ktorej wczesniej nie myslalem. U mnie cala powierzchnia podlogi w lazience bedzie wylozona kafelkami inie bedzie niczym zakryta. U niego jest po pierwsze brodzik podwyzszony na takiej specjalnej styropianowej ksztaltce - pod nia nie robili ogrzewania - w Legalett bedzie z definicji. Po drugie ma wanne - nie jakas ogromna ale znowu bez ogrzewania pod nia - w Legalett patrz wyzej.
Wniosek jest taki, ze u niego powierzchnia grzewcza jest o jakies 30 - 40% mniejsza od powierzchnii lazienki. U nas w podobnej sytuacji te 30 - 40 % powierzchnii byloby "stracone" dla emisji ciepla.

Ja osobiscie bede mial w lazienkach dodatkowe drabinki zasilane z CO bo chce na czyms suszyc reczniki i szlafroki. Dodatkowo pozwoli mi to zgodnie z opisem w projekcie uzyskac wyzsza temperature niz w pozostalych strefach.

Mam ustawiona jednakowa temperature we wszystkich pomieszczeniach, ale zobaczylem dzisiaj bardzo wyraznie co znaczy "zakrycie" czesci podlogi jakims izolatorem na temperature w pomieszczeniu.

Na poddaszu w drugiej lazience mam teraz zlozone kilka paczek welny. Oryginalnie zapakowane zajmujace jakies 50% powierzchni podlogi. Kamera termowizyjna sprawdzalem temperature podlogi. Zaskoczylo mnie jak duza byla roznica w temperaturze powierzchni podlogi pod paczkami welny i tymi odslonietymi. Dochodzilo to nawet do 3 degC 
Po odsunieciu welny temepratura sie wyrownala po jakiejs godzinie i "oczywiscie" temperatura w pomieszczeniu rowniez poszybowala w gore.

----------


## Dareckyy

W łazience odległości są takie same. Podobnie jak pdurys mam zaplanowany dodatkowy grzejnik  drabinkowy.

----------


## Jani_63

pdurys, a to dziwne co piszesz.
Temperatura podłogi pod wełną powinna być taka sama (bo co niby ma blokować dopływ ciepła do tej części podłogi) jak w reszcie pomieszczenia, a nawet większa bo nie występuje odbiór ciepła przez powierzchnię podłogi do pomieszczenia.
Paczki wełny zablokowały tylko przekazywanie tego ciepła do pomieszczenia co obniżyło w nim temperaturę.
Według tego co piszesz temperatura podłogi (mniejsza o system ) pod dywanem będzie niższa, a to wierutna bzdura.
Dywan jest tylko izolatorem blokującym przepływ ciepła do pomieszczenia.
Chyba że u Ciebie zachodzą inne zjawiska  :big grin:

----------


## perm

> A propos rodzaju styropianu - info dla Tomka - u mnie jest pod płytą zastosowany EPS 100 lambda 0,038 firmy STYROPAK, dałem warstwę 30 cm.


Ciekawe, inny dostawca niz u MCB. Zbieramy informacje, może ktos jeszcze napisać jakie styro ma pod legaletem?

----------


## M***ki

Kto  z czytelników Forum w okolicy Grodziska Mazowieckiego ma dom na legalett ?  Potrzebuje porad praktycznych  dotyczących ekip i w ogóle  wszystkiego co dotyczy tego systemu .  Mam działkę po małym dołku czyli małej żwirownia  takiej na 4-5 metrów  , zasypane przed około 20 laty  ziemią  do 3 metrów czarną  a poniżej nie wiem bo się nie dokopałem .

----------


## QBELEK

> Kto  z czytelników Forum w okolicy Grodziska Mazowieckiego ma dom na legalett ?


 Zadzwoń do Legalett Gdańsk to podadzą Ci namiary na użytkowników, oczywiście za zgodą tych ostatnich. W mojej okolicy prezes dużej firmy budował wielką landarę na torfowiskach, ekipa legalett siedziała u niego ze 2 miechy ale on nie życzył sobie okazywania swoich posiadłości.

----------


## pdurys

> Temperatura podłogi pod wełną powinna być taka sama (bo co niby ma blokować dopływ ciepła do tej części podłogi) jak w reszcie pomieszczenia, a nawet większa bo nie występuje odbiór ciepła przez powierzchnię podłogi do pomieszczenia.
> Paczki wełny zablokowały tylko przekazywanie tego ciepła do pomieszczenia co obniżyło w nim temperaturę.


Dokladnie tak jest.



> Według tego co piszesz temperatura podłogi (mniejsza o system ) pod dywanem będzie niższa, a to wierutna bzdura.
> Dywan jest tylko izolatorem blokującym przepływ ciepła do pomieszczenia.


Nie wiem gdzie wyczytales z mojego postu, ze temperatura podlogi pod paczkami welny jest nizsza.
Jest wyzsza, dokladnie tak jak to opisales powyzej.
Podloga nie jest "chlodzona", nie przekazuje ciepla do pomieszczenia wiec jest automatycznie cieplejsza niz pozostala "nieoslonieta" czesc.

----------


## tomek131

Dareckyy napisał
eśli chodzi o kontakt mailowy z Abakonem, to faktycznie jest on "nieco" utrudniony. Trzeba się przypominać, mają ponoć dużo pracy. Najlepiej zadzwonić i podjechać osobiście. Mogę też dać namiary na konkretnego człowieka, który będzie się opiekował klientem.
Do Pref-budu też masz taki numer,czy reprezentujesz tylko abakon  :smile:

----------


## Dareckyy

Nie reprezentuję, po prostu jestem ich klientem i dzielę się swoim doświadczeniem.

----------


## Jani_63

> Nie wiem gdzie wyczytales z mojego postu, ze temperatura podlogi pod paczkami welny jest nizsza...


 Też nie wiem  :Confused: 
Nie wiem nawet czym się zasugerowałem, a to świadczy, że czas odwiedzić jakieś forum medyczne  :sad: , a przynajmniej przewietrzyć szare komórki.
Sorry, vel przepraszam  :wink:

----------


## pdurys

> Sorry, vel przepraszam


Nie drecz sie.
Postaram sie na przyszlosc jeszcze bardziej uscislic swoje posty aby nie bylo watpliwosci.

Ale efekt jest grzania podlogowego jest bardzo wazny. Z tego powodu zrezygnowalismy z "dywanow" a postawilismy na dobra drewniana podloge - odpowiednia dla tego typu ogrzewania.

----------


## Dareckyy

pdurys,

jaką podłogę zastosowaliście? My chcemy zastosować w sypialniach i korytarzyku prowadzącym do sypialni deskę podłogową Berg& Berg o grubości 14 mm, ułożoną na folii i podkładzie przeznaczonym do ogrzewania podłogowego. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach płytki gresowe i ceramiczne.

----------


## tomek131

A jak Abakon?Kiedyś prosiłem o wycenę,przypominałem-nie doczekałem się.Na budowie też tak jest?

----------


## mamut 74

panowie,
jaką temperaturę ma powietrze krążące w rurach?

----------


## MCB

> pdurys,
> 
> jaką podłogę zastosowaliście? My chcemy zastosować w sypialniach i korytarzyku prowadzącym do sypialni deskę podłogową Berg& Berg o grubości 14 mm, ułożoną na folii i podkładzie przeznaczonym do ogrzewania podłogowego. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach płytki gresowe i ceramiczne.


Ja u siebie w sypialni dałem finishparkiet. Deski są przyklejone do podłogi.

----------


## pdurys

> jaką podłogę zastosowaliście? My chcemy zastosować w sypialniach i korytarzyku prowadzącym do sypialni deskę podłogową Berg& Berg o grubości 14 mm, ułożoną na folii i podkładzie przeznaczonym do ogrzewania podłogowego. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach płytki gresowe i ceramiczne.


W korytarzu od wejscia gres. To samo w lazienkach i kotlowni.
W pozostalych pomieszczeniach: kuchnia, salon, sypialnie deska trojwarstwowa olejowana Tarkett klejona do podlogi bez zadnej pianki, folii itp.

Swoja droga nie wiem czemu ta folia mialaby sluzyc? Na ich stronie nie ma slowa o folii pod deskami na ogrzewana podloge.

----------


## MCB

Deski przyklejone lepiej odbierają ciepło.
Folia ma sens tylko przy podłodze pływającej. A ponieważ taka podłoga "stuka" to daje się jeszcze warstwę wygłuszającą, która stanowi też przy okazji niepożądaną w tym przypadku izolację.

----------


## pdurys

> jaką temperaturę ma powietrze krążące w rurach?


NIe mam pojecia. Moge sie tylko domyslac, ze nie jest wieksza niz 55 degC bo na tyle mam ustawiona temperature w piecu.  :wink: 
A powaznie to okolo 40 - 45 degC. Wnioskuje to z pomiarow temperatury powierzchnii podlogi przy samych agregatach.
Na pewno nie jest nizsza niz okolo 30degC bo dopiero przy tej temperaturze wlaczaja sie wentylatory wymyszajace obieg powietrza.

----------


## Dareckyy

> Swoja droga nie wiem czemu ta folia mialaby sluzyc? Na ich stronie nie ma slowa o folii pod deskami na ogrzewana podloge.


W projekcie Legalettu mam podaną informację o konieczności zastosowania folii pod drewnianą podłogą i w pomieszczeniach "mokrych" pod płytkami ceramicznymi.




> A jak Abakon?Kiedyś prosiłem o wycenę,przypominałem-nie doczekałem się.Na budowie też tak jest?


Trzeba trzymać rękę na pulsie.

----------


## mamut 74

czy w płycie można zastosować rury fi 75? i jakie wymiary ma skrzynka agregatu, wys.,szer.,dł.?

----------


## HenoK

> czy w płycie można zastosować rury fi 75? i jakie wymiary ma skrzynka agregatu, wys.,szer.,dł.?


Na własne potrzeby możesz przyjąć dowolne średnice rur. Jednak w systemie Legalett stosowane są te dwa rodzaje rur, o których pisano wcześniej.
Jeżeli zamówisz wykonanie płyty w Legalett, to wszystkie te dane będziesz miał w projekcie.

Mam pytanie do użytkowników fundamentu grzewczego Legalett. Jak wyglądało u was *wygrzewanie płyty fundamentowej*? Jakie były stosowane temperatury i jak długo trwało wygrzewanie. Czy stosowaliście schemat opisany np. tutaj : 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4359200 ?

----------


## QBELEK

Wygrzewania płyty legalett się nie stosuje, przynajmniej nic mi o tym nie wiadomo. Montują agregaty i grzejesz ile chcesz, oczywiście jeśli dom jest wykończony i wentylacja budynku sprawna.

----------


## pdurys

> Mam pytanie do użytkowników fundamentu grzewczego Legalett. Jak wyglądało u was *wygrzewanie płyty fundamentowej*? Jakie były stosowane temperatury i jak długo trwało wygrzewanie. Czy stosowaliście schemat opisany np. tutaj : 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4359200 ?


Zazwyczaj fundament wykonuje sie na dlugo przed uruchomieniem agregatow. Chyba, ze jest okres zimowy i chcesz przyspieszyc wiazanie betonu albo zapewnic mu temperature powyzej zera.
Kiedy masz juz sciany, dach, okna drzwi to plyta jest juz wystarczajaco trwala i nie wymaga wygrzewania. Inna sprawa jest jest wysuszenie, bo w kanalach moze byc woda jak to mial np. pawgar Do wysuszenia kanalow sluza tzw. agregaty budowlane - wynajmowane na miesiac albo dluzej. Sa elektryczne, maja moc okolo 5kW ale trzeba zrobic im jakies przykrycie jesli potrzebujesz "zawracac" powietrze spowrotem do kanalow zamiast wydmuchiwac na zewnatrz.

----------


## Browar

> Kto z czytelników Forum w okolicy Grodziska Mazowieckiego ma dom na legalett ? .


poszło na priv  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> Zazwyczaj fundament wykonuje sie na dlugo przed uruchomieniem agregatow. Chyba, ze jest okres zimowy i chcesz przyspieszyc wiazanie betonu albo zapewnic mu temperature powyzej zera.
> Kiedy masz juz sciany, dach, okna drzwi to plyta jest juz wystarczajaco trwala i nie wymaga wygrzewania. Inna sprawa jest jest wysuszenie, bo w kanalach moze byc woda jak to mial np. pawgar Do wysuszenia kanalow sluza tzw. agregaty budowlane - wynajmowane na miesiac albo dluzej. Sa elektryczne, maja moc okolo 5kW ale trzeba zrobic im jakies przykrycie jesli potrzebujesz "zawracac" powietrze spowrotem do kanalow zamiast wydmuchiwac na zewnatrz.


Nie chodzi mi o przyspieszenie wiązania, tylko o pozbycie się z płyty fundamentowej wilgoci technologiczny oraz ewentualnych naprężeń przed ułożeniem posadzki.
Przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest to zalecany proces. Przy znacznie grubszej płycie fundamentowej można się spodziewać znacznie większych ilości wilgoci technologicznej.
O tym ile tej wilgoci jest mogę się w tej chwili przekonać podczas wygrzewania płyty fundamentowej (z wodnym ogrzewaniem). Podczas stopniowego podnoszenia temperatury na zasilaniu ogrzewania od 25 st. C do 40 st. C stale utrzymuje się wysoka wilgotność w pomieszczeniach, pomimo działającej dosyć intensywnie wentylacji mechanicznej. Początkowo wilgotność dochodziła do 95% przy temperaturze w pomieszczeniach 12 st. C, w tej chwili jest już ~70% przy temperaturze 19 st. C.
Myślę, że dobrym wskaźnikiem do zakończenia procesu wygrzewania będzie osiągniecie temperatury w pomieszczeniach 21 st. C i wilgotności powietrza 50%.
Wilgotność jest istotna ze względu na dalsze roboty wykończeniowe (sufity podwieszane, posadzki).
Chodziło mi o to, czy ten proces nie powinien trwać dłużej niż przy "typowym" ogrzewaniu podłogowych.

----------


## QBELEK

Badałem ostatnio wilgotność w budynku po ok 3 dniach od pierwszego załączenia agregatu,przy temp.12 oC było <35%. Wentylacji aktualnie w budynku brak ( prócz rozszczelnionych okien ).

----------


## Rapsberry

Legalett mieliśmy wybudowany w czerwcu 2010 r., po postawieniu domu (SSZ) w lipcu, po montażu agregatu pan z Legalettu kazał nam grzać nim przez 4 dni non stop na max. temperaturę. Doświadczenia dla ekipy wykończeniowej były ekstremalne + 50 st. C na zewnątrz w słońcu i ok.30-40 st.C wewnątrz domu (gołymi stopami czuło się, że podłoga jest gorąca).

----------


## HenoK

> Legalett mieliśmy wybudowany w czerwcu 2010 r., po postawieniu domu (SSZ) w lipcu, po montażu agregatu pan z Legalettu kazał nam grzać nim przez 4 dni non stop na max. temperaturę. Doświadczenia dla ekipy wykończeniowej były ekstremalne + 50 st. C na zewnątrz w słońcu i ok.30-40 st.C wewnątrz domu (gołymi stopami czuło się, że podłoga jest gorąca).


Wbrew pozorom zaoszczędziłeś przy tym sporo energii. Gdybyś taką operację przeprowadził w zimie, zużyłbyś kilkakrotnie więcej.

----------


## QBELEK

Wymiennik kominkowy ciąg dalszy....


Pobawiłem się ustawianiem  wymiennika w czterech wariantach:
1. Tłumiki łączone z wymiennikiem rurami flex.
2. Tłumiki łączone rurą flex
3. Wymiennik połączony z kanałami podłogi rurą flex
4. Kanały podłogi połączone rurą flex

Efekty:
Najciszej tak jak u pawgar w wariancie 4. Zastosowanie wariantu 3 powoduje wyraźny szum. Efekty akustyczne w wariancie 1 podobne jak w 3. Wariant 2 nieco ciszej niż w 1 i 3.

Wnioski;
Najgłośniejszy efekt akustyczny powstaje przy użyciu wymiennika, tłumiki wyciszają tyle co nic więc ich użycie uważam za bezzasadne jeśli chodzi o akustykę.

----------


## Browar

> Wymiennik kominkowy ciąg dalszy....
> 
> Pobawiłem się ustawianiem wymiennika w czterech wariantach:
> 1. Tłumiki łączone z wymiennikiem rurami flex.
> 2. Tłumiki łączone rurą flex
> 3. Wymiennik połączony z kanałami podłogi rurą flex
> 4. Kanały podłogi połączone rurą flex
> 
> Efekty:
> ...


Nie bardzo rozumiem o co Ci w tym całym "doświadczeniu" chodziło... :Confused: 

w pierwszym wariancie piszesz: " Tłumiki łączone z wymiennikiem rurami flex" - to nie da się bezpośrednio połączyć wymiennika z kanałami w podłodze za pomocą samych tłumików ?? Masz jakieś zdjęcie tych tłumików ? Jak mi robili L to tłumików jeszcze nie mieli w ofercie i do podłączenia wymiennika dostałem tylko rury flex (izolowane wełną). Później przy jakieś okazji L. zaproponował mi te tłumiki ale to miało być zamiast rur flex, a nie do łączenia z nimi - przynajmniej tak mi tłumaczono... Możesz wrzucić jakaieś zdjęcia tych Twoich podłączeń ? I co znaczy że te tłumiki "wyciszają tyle co nic" ? Nie warto ich kupować?

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## QBELEK

> Wnioski;
> Najgłośniejszy efekt akustyczny powstaje przy użyciu wymiennika, tłumiki wyciszają tyle co nic więc ich użycie uważam za bezzasadne jeśli chodzi o akustykę.


Nie odczuwam wytłumienia szumu przy użyciu tłumików do wymiennika kominkowego.

----------


## pdurys

> "Tłumiki łączone z wymiennikiem rurami flex" - to nie da się bezpośrednio połączyć wymiennika z kanałami w podłodze za pomocą samych tłumików??


U mnie sie nie dalo.
Rozstaw rur wychodzacych z fundamentu byl zbyt maly aby postawic na nim same tlumiki i "przykleic" je za pomoca zaprawy.

Niemniej jednak zrobilem stojaki na ktorych postawilem tlumiki ale szum jest slyszalny.
Przestal mi juz przeszkadzac choc nadal nie mieszkamy w domu.

----------


## QBELEK

> U mnie sie nie dalo.
> 
> 
> Niemniej jednak zrobilem stojaki na ktorych postawilem tlumiki ale szum jest slyszalny.
> Przestal mi juz przeszkadzac choc nadal nie mieszkamy w domu.


siła przyzwyczajenia  :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

Mnie niepokoi jednak wełna, którą wyścielony jest tłumik wewnątrz. Czy ta wełna, zdaje się że prasowana,  pod wpływem wysokiej temperatury w obudowie kominka odejdzie od ścianek tłumika i będzie latać kanałami prowadząc do zużycia lub awarii jednostki centralnej?

----------


## Browar

> U mnie sie nie dalo.
> Rozstaw rur wychodzacych z fundamentu byl zbyt maly aby postawic na nim same tlumiki i "przykleic" je za pomoca zaprawy.
> 
> Niemniej jednak zrobilem stojaki na ktorych postawilem tlumiki...


masz może jakieś zdjęcia? 

Browar

----------


## Browar

> Wymiennik kominkowy ciąg dalszy....
> 
> 
> .


co to jest to czarne na środku? To jest Twój wymiennik?  :eek: 

mój wygląda zupełnie inaczej:



i do tego mam rury flex izolowane wełną w środku...

Ciekawe jak wygląda w środku ten tłumik i dlaczego miałby niby lepiej tłumić dźwięki niż te ryry flex z włną... :Confused:  Przież te obudowy metalowe wyglądająjak wielkie "pudła rezonansowe" .....

----------


## QBELEK

Tak to czarne to wymiennik który nasadza się na wkład kominkowy zamiast rury dymowej. Wewnątrz wymiennika znajdują się "bebechy" zwiększające powierzchnię czynną wymiennika.


Tłumiki wewnątrz wyścielone są wełną oraz wyposażone są  w elementy które moim zdaniem spowalniają przepływ powietrza (przepływ powietrza w tłumiku nie jest swobodny jak w rurze).

----------


## jober

Witam wszystkich sympatyków LEGALETT-u.
Dzisiaj po raz pierwszy natknęłam się na ten system.
Planuje budowę domu (w 6 miesięcy max) o pow. 130 m2 - parterowy z małą powierzchnią (35 m2 na poddaszu). W mojej okolicy mnie ma gazu ziemnego i już miałam decydować się na zbiornik na gaz płynny. Trochę mnie to przerażało i pomyślałam o ogrzewaniu energią elektryczną. Boję się oczywiście kosztów za takie ogrzewanie. Zupełnie przypadkiem wpadłam w internecie na LEGALETT i dlatego moje pytania będą raczej pytaniami kompletnego laika.

Będę wdzięczna za info, od czego zacząć zabierając się za inwestycję. Mam zamiar wybudować dom z projektu gotowego (Archon - Dom w cyprysikach). Projektu jeszcze nie kupiłam, ale będę planowała drobne zmiany (dodatkowa powierzchnia mieszkalna na poddaszu). Gdybym zdecydowała się na LEGALETT, to prawdopodobnie powinnam to uwzględnić w projekcie. 

- co powinnam zmienić w projekcie przy zastosowaniu legaletu - czy dodatkowo zwiększa się warstwę izolacji ścian, czy prosić projektanta aby robił nowy projekt z zastosowaniem legaletu, czy wystarczą jakieś rysunki zamienne do projektu gotowego - jak to wygląda na etapie uzyskiwania pozwolenia na budowę.

- czy jako posiadacze domów z tym systemem polecacie to rozwiązanie i czy połączenie kominka z legaletem daje duże oszczędności (nie lubię kominka zamkniętego) i czy jest to dużym dodatkowym kosztem na etapie budowy
- czy w pomieszczeniu na poddaszu też stosować legalett, czy raczej grzejniki akumulacyjne (elektryczne)
-  czy ogrzewanie z wykorzystaniem legaletu będzie Waszym zdaniem tańsze od gazu płynnego? 
Z góry przepraszam za przyszłe pytania (pewnie będę potrzebowała Waszego wsparcia).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MCB

Kilka rad ode mnie:

1. Decydując się na ogrzewanie elektryczne musisz bardzo dobrze zaizolować dom. Przez zaizolowanie rozumiem odpowiednią warstwę ocieplenia, szczelnego ocieplenia.
2. Ogrzewanie podłogowe sprawdza się w domu z otwartą klatką schodową. Ciepło nie ucieka na górę tak jak przy grzejnikach.
3. Poddasze w skosach KartonGips to porażka finansowa oraz zszargane nerwy przy pilnowaniu ekipy. Budującym po mnie sąsiadom polecałem raczej budowę piętra.
    Sam też bym teraz tak robił.
4. Elementy leżące na podłodze (dywany, meble, pudła, itp.) skutecznie zmniejszają czynna powierzchnię grzewczą.
5. Kominka nie łączyłem z L. Mam zamknięty (otwarty to nieporozumienie) kominek z grawitacyjną DGP.
6. W przypadku gazu płynnego są jakieś kruczki z dzierżawą zbiornika.
7. Poddasza na razie nie ogrzewam. Tzn. jest ono dogrzewane poprzez rekuperator (nawiew ok. 16st., cyrkulacja powietrza) oraz sporadycznie kominek.
    W pokoju córki 17-20st. Nie narzeka. 
    Łazienka na poddaszu jeżeli trzeba to dogrzewana farelką na czas korzystania.
8. Co do projektu to zmniejszyłem grubość ścian, ale od środka, i zwiększyłem grubość ocieplenia do 20cm. Ocieplenie brzegowe L. to 16cm i gdyby ocieplenie ściany nie było grubsze niż 16cm to trzeba by było podcinać ocieplenie L. tak żeby powstał okapnik.
9. Zdjęcia w podczerwieni nie wykazały żadnych mostków cieplnych na styku ścian zewnętrznych z podłogą.
10. Ekipy trzeba pilnować. Dopilnuj zgodnego z projektem ułożenia opaski przeciw-wysadzinowej.

----------


## MCB

> nie lubię kominka zamkniętego


Ja mam Jotul 18 harmony. Można złożyć drzwiczki do boków i jest otwarty.
Weź tylko pod uwagę, że jest to kominek do ogrzewania powietrza a nie masy kumulującej ciepło.
Ma to istotny wpływ na sposób palenia.

----------


## pawgar

> W mojej okolicy mnie ma gazu ziemnego i już miałam decydować się na zbiornik na gaz płynny. Trochę mnie to przerażało i pomyślałam o ogrzewaniu energią elektryczną. Boję się oczywiście kosztów za takie ogrzewanie.


Witaj,
Grzanie energią elektryczną i gazem płynnym jest niestety jedną z najdroższych formą ogrzewania domu. 
Gaz płynny kosztuje 0,36zł za 1KWh, prąd w taryfie nocnej G11 0,32zł 1kWh. 
Dla porównania gaz ziemny to tylko 0,17zł za 1kWh. 

Ja mam dom o powierzchni zbliżonej do twojego. Grzeję prądem.  Mam założony podlicznik na L. Za luty wyszło mi zużycie 1643kWh czyli 525zł. 
Czy to jest dużo czy mało dla Ciebie  - sama musisz ocenić.




> Będę wdzięczna za info, od czego zacząć zabierając się za inwestycję.


Zanim kupisz projekt przemyśl czy to na pewno jest TEN właściwy. Następnie występujesz o warunki zabudowy lub plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego.
Szukasz architekta adoptującego który wrysuje, twój dom w mapkę działki i dalej to już się jakoś toczy. Rachu ciachu i za pół roku masz prawomocne  pozwolenie na budowę  :smile:  Szukasz kierownika budowy i zaczynasz zabawę.




> Gdybym zdecydowała się na LEGALETT, to prawdopodobnie powinnam to uwzględnić w projekcie.


Ja w swoim L. nic nie uwzględniałem w projekcie, jedynie później w dzienniku budowy mam wpis kierownika budowy że wykonano taki a taki fundament. 




> - czy jako posiadacze domów z tym systemem polecacie to rozwiązanie


Każdy system ma wady i zalety i nie istnieje jednoznaczna odpowiedź na to pytanie. Każdy tez ma inne potrzeby i wymagania.
Niemniej generalnie ci co się na niego zdecydowali to go chwalą. Ci co go nie mają piszą że to chłam.
Sama musisz wyrobić sobie zdanie na jego temat.

Jak zajrzysz tutaj 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...temu&p=4404425
to poczytasz o wadach systemu.

----------


## jober

Dzięki za informacje. Szybko podejmuję decyzję, bo jestem zdecydowana na ten system - nie cierpię gazu. Ciekawe ile to będzie kosztowało ? Może jakieś ostatnie dane na ten temat (dom parterowy 130m2) - nic sama nie zrobię, więc chyba ekipa autoryzowana przez legalett.

----------


## perm

> ...*Ciekawe ile to będzie kosztowało ?* ..


Może od tego zacznij. Praktycznie wszystko cokolwiek wymyslisz będzie od Legalett tańsze i równie dobrze spełni swoja rolę.

----------


## jober

> Może od tego zacznij. Praktycznie wszystko cokolwiek wymyslisz będzie od Legalett tańsze i równie dobrze spełni swoja rolę.


Tzn, co innego mogę wymyślić, jeżeli chciałabym taki system ogrzewania. Co byś proponował tak dla przykładu? Muszę brać pod uwagę ogrzewanie elektryczne i to takie, żeby mnie nie zjadło finansowo na etapie eksploatacji i żeby w przyszłości było ciepło w domu.
Ja sobie myślę w ten sposób: - sam zakup  oraz projekt i instalacja zbiornika na gaz płynny to duży koszt, do tego trzeba doliczyć tradycyjny fundament wraz z wylewkami, następnie trzeba dodać prace hydrauliczne (wypusty kanalizacyjne), potem dodajemy koszt pieca i grzejników i ich rozprowadzenie po domu. Mam nadzieję, że koszt wykonania takiego fundamentu grzejnego  legalett będzie na poziomie tych kosztów - no chyba że się bardzo mylę. Dzisiaj poprosiłam o wycenę. 
Obawiam się jeszcze jednego - chce posadowić dom wyżej niż wskazują naturalne warunki gruntowe. Boję się, żeby w przyszłości nie zostać w dołku - droga obecnie jest na poziomie mojej działki,ale jest to droga gruntowa. Jak zbudują drogę, to pewnie się podniesie i wszystko spłynie pod dom. Planowałam ławy fundamentowe wkopać w grunt, a resztę fundamentu wynieść ponad poziom i później obsypać dookoła robiąc odpowiedni spadek w każda stronę. Rozumiem, że taki fundament legalett musi być wyższy i wejdzie więcej pospółki do środka. Czy taki zabieg mocno podroży koszty? Taką wysokość docelową powinnam chyba znać na etapie projektowania fundamentu. Pewnie zatem powinnam wziąć geodetę, aby mi wcześniej ustalił  wysokość, aby dom nie był niżej od przyszłej drogi . Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## perm

Tak mniej więcej jak Arturo72 napisał. Możesz w płycie zatopic elektryczne kable grzewcze i to jest najtańsze inwestycyjnie ogrzewanie jakie mozesz mieć. Żeby rachunki cie nie zjadły musisz na ścianach dać grubą izolację np 20 cm styropianu (to znacząco kosztów ściany nie zwiekszy ale rachunki obniży), zadbać o docieplenie stropu lub poddasza i nie dopuścić do powstania mostków termicznych co takie trudne nie jest.
Możesz też zrobić tak jak ja planuję na płytę fundamentową po postawieniu ścian dodam jeszcze wylewki a w nich rurki do ogrzewania podłogowego kotłem elektrycznym. To dla takiego domku jak twój zwiększyłoby koszt ok 5 do 8 tyś. Możesz też wylewek nie robić a podłogówkę wodną puścić od razu w płycie. Myślę jednak że te kable elektryczne w płycie fundamentowej to najtańszy i dobry wybór. Jak dobrze ocieplisz dom, wykorzystasz drugą taryfę i od czasu do czasu kominek to rachunki nie powinny być wysokie a jednocześnie nie drogo to wyjdzie..

----------


## perm

> Obawiam się jeszcze jednego - chce posadowić dom wyżej niż wskazują naturalne warunki gruntowe. Boję się, żeby w przyszłości nie zostać w dołku - droga obecnie jest na poziomie mojej działki,ale jest to droga gruntowa. Jak zbudują drogę, to pewnie się podniesie i wszystko spłynie pod dom. Planowałam ławy fundamentowe wkopać w grunt, a resztę fundamentu wynieść ponad poziom i później obsypać dookoła robiąc odpowiedni spadek w każda stronę. Rozumiem, że taki fundament legalett musi być wyższy i wejdzie więcej pospółki do środka. Czy taki zabieg mocno podroży koszty? Taką wysokość docelową powinnam chyba znać na etapie projektowania fundamentu. Pewnie zatem powinnam wziąć geodetę, aby mi wcześniej ustalił wysokość, aby dom nie był niżej od przyszłej drogi . Co o tym myślicie?


Co do posadowienia to dookoła płyty fundamentowej praktycznie zawsze daje się odwodnienie, to są znikome koszty ale chodzi o to by pod domem nie było basenu. Wodę z tego odwodnienia trzeba mieć gdzie odprowadzić. Jeżeli nie ma gdzie to trzeba dom podnieść tu jednak zdałbym się na architekta bo on ma wszelkie informacje również dotyczące podłoża (badania geologiczne).

----------


## pdurys

> Co do posadowienia to dookoła płyty fundamentowej praktycznie zawsze daje się odwodnienie, to są znikome koszty ale chodzi o to by pod domem nie było basenu. Wodę z tego odwodnienia trzeba mieć gdzie odprowadzić. Jeżeli nie ma gdzie to trzeba dom podnieść tu jednak zdałbym się na architekta bo on ma wszelkie informacje również dotyczące podłoża (badania geologiczne).


Jest dokladnie tak jak napisal perm odnosne odwodnienia i koniecznosci wspolpracy z lokalnym architektem.
Chociaz w tym watku sie wielu nie zgadza z jego zdaniem odnosnie ekonomicznosci wykonania Legalettu, ale wybor pozostawim Tobie.

Wracajac do tematu, nie chce Cie odciagac od rozwiazan gotowych, ale w moim przypadku jak pewnie i wielu innych okazalo sie, ze gotowy praojekt nie byl tanszy niz zamowiony u lokalnego architekta.
Nawet jak kupisz gotowca, to musisz miec swojego architekta aby naniosl tego gotowca na plan dzialki, wrysowal media i naniosl ewentualne poprawki.
Z pewnym uproszczeniem na dom skladaja sie trzy podstawowe elementy konstrukcyjne: fundament, sciany, dach.
Jesli jedna z nich chcesz wykonac inaczej niz w projekcie to mozesz dokladnie tak jak pawgar napisal wczesniej albo naniesc uwage w dzienniku o zmianie technologii albo poporawic to od razu w projekcie, ktory bedziesz skladac do PnB.
Zamawiajac produkt w Legalett otrzymasz gotowy projekt budowlany plyty fundamentowej z ogrzewaniem, wiec dwa  z elementow gotowego projektu dostaniesz w ich cenie: fundament plus ogrzewanie na parterze. W gotowym projekcie tez za to zaplacisz.
Podpisujac umowe z Legalettem bedziesz miec tam wymog dostarczenia jeszcze przed otrzymaniem projektu raportu geologicznego z dzialki z miejsca gdzie chcesz posadowic dom. To jest bardzo wazne, bo normalnie w projektach gotowych tego tez nie ma, a jak sama sie domyslasz i co napisal perm, odwodnienie dookola domu jest bardzo wazne tylko, ze tego nie bedziesz miec w gotowcu.

Z tego i z innych powodow, jakbym sie teraz ponownie budowal to zamowilbym projekt w biurze architektonicznym z pozniejszym nadzorem autorskim w trakcie budowy niz gotowca, ktorego mam pokreslogo jak kolorownki mojego synka  :wink:  

A co do ceny to tez musisz sama sie zdecydowac. Dla Twojego domku tak jak napisal Arturo72 koszt samej plyty fundamentowe Legalett bedzie wynosil okolo 65 kpln, plus okolo 8 kpln za pospolke i prace maszyn oraz okolo 1 kpln za raport geotechniczny. W zamian za to bedziesz miec projekt fundamentu, jego wykonanie na budowie w ciagu 5 dni ze wszystkimi materialami, porzadek po tym etapie, system ogrzewania na calym parterze odporny na pozniejsze prace budowlane i montazowe.

Tak mozna to wykonac w innej technologii tak jak pisali poprzednicy wiec masz wybor.
Ja i wielu innych na tym forum jestesmy zadowoleni z dokonanego wyboru.

Jestem pewien, ze cokolwiek Ty wybierzesz tez bedziesz z tego zadowolona.

----------


## tomek131

Moja opcja to chyba podłogówka wodna na płycie i pompa ciepła powietrze/woda.Jeśli zbiornik na propan to tylko własny,bez umowy.Jaka cena kwh przy założeniu ,że litr propanu 1.50PLN brutto.Kto mógłby policzyć ?

----------


## pdurys

> Jeśli zbiornik na propan to tylko własny,bez umowy.Jaka cena kwh przy założeniu ,że litr propanu 1.50PLN brutto.Kto mógłby policzyć ?


A mozesz sobie sam policzyc?
Pelety-a-gaz-ze-zbiornika

A z wlasnym zbiornikiem to nie zapominaj o corocznych przegladach UDT i Twojej odpowiedzialnosci za ewentualne szkody.

----------


## Essa

> Pewnie zatem powinnam wziąć geodetę, aby mi wcześniej ustalił  wysokość, aby dom nie był niżej od przyszłej drogi . Co o tym myślicie?


Poziom posadowienia domu okreslony jest w projekcie przez architekta. Na tej podstawie wytycza go geodeta w terenie.

Nie obraz sie, ale z mojego punktu widzenia jestes osoba, ktora niewiele jeszcze wie o budowaniu czy nawet o formalnosciach z tym zwiazanych. W tej sytuacji zakladanie, ze dom zbudujesz w 6 miesiecy to absurd. Wlasnie znalazlam na swoim komputerze starenki plan inwestycyjny na budowe mojego domu w 6 miesiecy. To sie nie udaje!!
Pomijajac obsuwy ekip, z mojego doswiadczenia wynika, ze inwestor najpierw musi sie sam nauczyc, a potem pilnowac majstra, zeby zrobil dobrze (czasem dopiero trzeciego majstra z rzedu, bo do wczesniejszych jego uwagi nie trafialy). 

Mam watpliwosci czy otwarty kominek, pomimo szybrow i przepustnic, nie bedzie dzialal jak wielki komin wentylacyjny, wyciagajac cieplo z domu... ?? 
Kwestie praktyczne (brudzenie podlogi, kopcenie po krawedziach przy rozpalaniu, niebezpieczenstwo oparzenia lub usmarowania sie sadza dzieci/zwierzat) pomijam.

----------


## aDw

> Moja opcja to chyba podłogówka wodna na płycie i pompa ciepła powietrze/woda.Jeśli zbiornik na propan to tylko własny,bez umowy.Jaka cena kwh przy założeniu ,że litr propanu 1.50PLN brutto.Kto mógłby policzyć ?


z kondensatem ~ 20 gr

----------


## Browar

Jober,

Jeżeli zdecydujesz się na projekt gotowy z Archonu + Legalett to polecam biuro Archonu "Akami" w Wawie na Bartyckiej. Kupowałem tam projekt a że biuro współpracuje z L. to projekt został dostosowany do L. Nawet do projektu budowlanego "wpinany" jest projekt budowlany L. Dodatkowo na miejscu uzgodnisz wszelkie zmiany w projekcie + dostosowanie do działki i "wrysowanie" w mapkę geodezyjną. Wszystko sprawnie i w miłej atmosferze na gotowo: Projekt +dostosowanie +wycena L. Dowiesz się tez jakie dokumenty będą Ci potrzebne do PNB i gdzie je uzyskać. Dzieki nim zaoszczędziłem mnóstwo czasu i nerwów, a niestety przy pierwszej budowie traci się niepotrzebnie jedno i drugie...

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## Ptaszyński

Jeszcze nie mam legalett`u i nie wiem czy będę miał. Kosztem kilku wieczorów przejrzałem to forum i nigdzi enie znalazłem wyliczeń porównujących straty ciapła dla domu posadownoinego na tradycyjnych fundamentach i takiego samego  na płycie fundamentowej. Sam wykonałem takie obliczenia. W domu na  płycie straty ciepła do gruntu są mniejsze, ponieważ: 1/ ław nie da się zaizolować od spodu; 2/  łączna powierzchnia ścian fundamentowych i podłogi na gruncie jest większa niż powierzchnia "spodnia" i boczna płyty.  Więc co do samej płyty wątpliwości nie ma.
Czy legalett czy inna forma ogrzewania? Hm. Nie chciałbym mieszkać ani na ciekami wodnymi (ogrzewanie wodne) ani w rozległym polu elektrycznym (podłogówka kablowa).  Zatopić rury co do zwykłych kaloryferów w betonie - jeszcze nie wiem.  W ogóle dużo jeszcze do pomyslenia. Aha, jestem lekarzem, nie mam nic wspólnego z budownictwem, To tak zawczasu, żeby nie było, że jestem jakimś akwizytorem. _o tempora o mores_

----------


## perm

> Jeszcze nie mam legalett`u i nie wiem czy będę miał. Kosztem kilku wieczorów przejrzałem to forum i nigdzi enie znalazłem wyliczeń porównujących straty ciapła dla domu posadownoinego na tradycyjnych fundamentach i takiego samego na płycie fundamentowej. Sam wykonałem takie obliczenia. W domu na płycie straty ciepła do gruntu są mniejsze, ponieważ: 1/ ław nie da się zaizolować od spodu; 2/ łączna powierzchnia ścian fundamentowych i podłogi na gruncie jest większa niż powierzchnia "spodnia" i boczna płyty. Więc co do samej płyty wątpliwości nie ma.


Hola, hola. Nie do końca. W domu na tradycyjnych fundamentach przy w miarę normalnym gruncie straty ciepła występują tylko poprzez brzegi budynku. Wystarczy zaizolować fundament z zewnątrz plus ewentualnie w strefach o głębokiej strefie przemarzania opaska izolacyjna dookoła domu i strat ciepła nie będzie nawet przez słabo zaizolowana podłogę.



> Czy legalett czy inna forma ogrzewania? Hm. Nie chciałbym mieszkać ani na ciekami wodnymi (ogrzewanie wodne) ani w rozległym polu elektrycznym (podłogówka kablowa). Zatopić rury co do zwykłych kaloryferów w betonie - jeszcze nie wiem. W ogóle dużo jeszcze do pomyslenia. Aha, jestem lekarzem, nie mam nic wspólnego z budownictwem, To tak zawczasu, żeby nie było, że jestem jakimś akwizytorem. _o tempora o mores_


Jaki obiektywizm. Żartujesz? Ciek wodny w postaci rurki? Wody w domu mieć nie będziesz bo to tez ciek wodny? Prądu i kabli w ścianach też nie będzie bo to pole elektromagnetyczne? Kabelek 230V emituje tego promieniowania ok 100 razy więcej niż kabel grzewczy. To i tak dużo mniej niz trzeba by to zaszkodziło.

----------


## tomek131

Essa napisał:

A my jestesmy raczej rozczarowani Legalettem, bo:
- rachunki sa na II taryfie wysokie (okolo 500 zl/miesiac w sezonie)
- nie jestesmy w stanie podniesc temperatury powyzej 21 - 21,5 stopnia samym legalettem (dom parterowy, strop ocieplony, poddasze nieuzytkowe, brak wentylacji)
- w tym sezonie dogrzewamy sie kominkiem (panoramiczny, z wnetrzem szamotowym, bez innych wynalazkow) i kominek nagrzewa nam bez problemu dom do 24-25 stopni. Spalilismy w sezonie tone brykietu za 650 zl, wiec przy L. naklady nie sa wysokie. Palimy tylko wieczorami, 18-23.
- grzanie kominkiem podnosi swietnie temperature rowniez w pomieszczeniu, gdzie Legalett przy mrozach nagrzewa raptem do 16-18 stopni (latwo to stwierdzic, gdy zamkniemy drzwi). Kurcze, dwa chodzace komputery nagrzewaja nam ten gabinet do 23 stopni...
- przy fundamencie byly mostki termiczne, na laczeniu styropianow fundament-elewacja -> mąż na kolanach wycinal pasek styro z gotowej elewacji i piankowal (L mogl nas uprzedzic, wtedy elewacyjni zostawili by szpare dosc szeroka na bezproblemowe zapiankowanie)

- agregaty szumia, szum porownywalny jest do szumu wentylatora w otwartym komputerze - mozna sie przyzwyczaic
- nasza plyta byla krzywa, w czasie stanu surowego staly kaluze wody o glebokosci do 3-4 cm
- trudno bylo zrobic brodzik na poziomie podlogi -> kucie dziury pod syfon i odplyw (L mogl tam wsadzic kostke styro przy zalewaniu, ale olal).
Z sanitariatami nie bylo problemu, bo mamy bardzo dobrze przemyslany projekt indywidualny.

Podsumowując, najbardziej rozczarowala nas niewydolnosc systemu przy bardzo wysokich oplatach za dostarczana do niego energie.
Pomijajac kwestie ekonomiczne, szczerze watpie czy zdolalabym nagrzac legalettem moj dom do 25 stopni. 

To powinno być chyba tu.Podłogówka na płycie i kocioł elektryczny -rachunki te same,dużo taniej na etapie inwestycji ,nic nie szumi i można dogrzać dom-co chyba w tym najważniejsze.Może dlatego w domu modelowym bez przerwy działał kominek

----------


## MCB

To nie był żaden dom modelowy. Celem jego budowy było pokazanie jak wygląda instalacja L. w podłodze.

W moim domu L. nie ma problemu z dogrzaniem pomieszczeń. Wykorzystywałem nie więcej niż 8 godzin z 10 godzin drugiej taryfy na dobę. 
I to w pierwszym sezonie!

Po za tym kierownik budowy zasłużył na swoje wynagrodzenie. Ja także doglądałem każdego etapu budowy. 
W strefie fundamentu nie mam żadnych mostków cieplnych, a podłoga jest równa.

W przytoczonym poście nie ma żadnych informacji na temat zapotrzebowania domu na energię i sposobu ocieplenia.
Jeżeli dom ma za duże zapotrzebowanie na energię to praktycznie żaden system komfortowo go nie nagrzeje.
Owszem można grzać podłogówką wodną na gaz przez całą dobę, ale temperatura podłogi będzie wysoka.

Przytoczony post wyraźnie wskazuje, że płyta nie została wykonana prawidłowo. Dotyczy to tylko jej wyrównania, ale jeżeli odwalili taką fuszerkę w tym zakresie to co jest pod płytą? Jednakże trzeba zadać sobie pytanie: gdzie był kierbud i za co wziął pieniądze? W umowie z L. są wymagania odnośnie odbioru przez kierbuda poszczególnych etapów budowy. 

Zastosowanie podłogówki elektrycznej na płycie nic tu nie zmieni. Wg mnie rachunki wzrosną ponieważ ze względu na mniejszą akumulacyjność trzeba będzie grzać w obu taryfach.

"Podsumowując, najbardziej rozczarowala nas niewydolnosc systemu przy bardzo wysokich oplatach za dostarczana do niego energie."
Ciekawe stwierdzenie.
Opłaty za jednostkę energii były znane w momencie wyboru systemu.
Znany jest strumień energii dostarczony do budynku. Jeżeli jest mniejszy niż wynika to z obliczeń dla budynku to znaczy to, że agregaty mają zbyt małą moc i wina leży po stronie projektanta systemu. Jeżeli jednak jest zgodny z teoretycznym zapotrzebowaniet to oznacza to że dom jest zbudowany niezgodnie z założeniami i tu trzeba szukać przyczyny.

PS
"Palimy tylko wieczorami, 18-23."

Jeżli tak to na jaką temperaturę były nastawione sterowniki L? Czy się załączał o 22:00?

" grzanie kominkiem podnosi swietnie temperature rowniez w pomieszczeniu, gdzie Legalett przy mrozach nagrzewa raptem do 16-18 stopni (latwo to stwierdzic, gdy zamkniemy drzwi). Kurcze, dwa chodzace komputery nagrzewaja nam ten gabinet do 23 stopni..."

U mnie też tak było. Temperatura w pomieszczeniu po odpaleniu kominka szybko rosła. Tylko że ściany i podłoga oraz sufit były zimne. Po zakończeniu palenia temperatura szybko spadała.
Stabilne temperatury uzyskałem dopiero po dłuższym okresie, gdy L. rozgrzał wszystkie przegrody.

----------


## perm

> ...W przytoczonym poście nie ma żadnych informacji na temat zapotrzebowania domu na energię i sposobu ocieplenia.
> Jeżeli dom ma za duże zapotrzebowanie na energię to praktycznie żaden system komfortowo go nie nagrzeje.


Nie masz racji. Bez problemu nagrzewaja go kominkiem. Nagrzanie sie przegród w tym również podłogi jest tylko kwestią czasu.



> ...Owszem można grzać podłogówką wodną na gaz przez całą dobę, ale temperatura podłogi będzie wysoka.


Niestety nie Podłogówka wodna może dostarczyć duuuużo więcej energii niż te kanały powietrzne Legalett. To oczywiście przekłada się na temperaturę. W Legalett system nie jest w stanie uzupełnić strat energii czyli utrzymać w kanałach stałej temperaturywystarczającej do nagrzania pomieszczeń. Ona nie musi być wysoka ale powinna być wystarczająco wysoka na każdym metrze kanału. To jest do osiagnięcia bez problemu w podłogówce wodnej ale jak widać niekoniecznie w ciasnych kanałach powietrznych. 



> ...Przytoczony post wyraźnie wskazuje, że płyta nie została wykonana prawidłowo. Dotyczy to tylko jej wyrównania, ale jeżeli odwalili taką fuszerkę w tym zakresie to co jest pod płytą? Jednakże trzeba zadać sobie pytanie: gdzie był kierbud i za co wziął pieniądze? W umowie z L. są wymagania odnośnie odbioru przez kierbuda poszczególnych etapów budowy.


No i dochodzimy do sedna. Bardzo drogi system ktory może być niewydajny albo po prostu źle wykonany tylko dlatego że inwestor miał zaufanie do fachowości wykonawców z Legalett. 




> ...Zastosowanie podłogówki elektrycznej na płycie nic tu nie zmieni. Wg mnie rachunki wzrosną ponieważ ze względu na mniejszą akumulacyjność trzeba będzie grzać w obu taryfach.


Również nie masz racji. Płyta fundamentowa zawsze jest dużą masą akumulacyjną. Umiejscowienie elementów grzejnych nie ma znaczenia jeżeli między nimi a płytą nie ma izolacji. Płyta będzie osiągała temperaturę równowagi troche dłużej i to jest jedyna różnica.




> ..."Podsumowując, najbardziej rozczarowala nas niewydolnosc systemu przy bardzo wysokich oplatach za dostarczana do niego energie."
> Ciekawe stwierdzenie.
> Opłaty za jednostkę energii były znane w momencie wyboru systemu.
> Znany jest strumień energii dostarczony do budynku. Jeżeli jest mniejszy niż wynika to z obliczeń dla budynku to znaczy to, że agregaty mają zbyt małą moc i wina leży po stronie projektanta systemu. Jeżeli jednak jest zgodny z teoretycznym zapotrzebowaniet to oznacza to że dom jest zbudowany niezgodnie z założeniami i tu trzeba szukać przyczyny.


Gdzies błąd jest i niestety wszystko wskazuje na to że jest to błąd projektantow lub wykonawców Legalett (dom ma izolację i kominek jednak daje radę) a co gorsza i taka jest moja opinia jest to efekt tego że wykorzystanie kanałów powietrznych o małych przekrojach do ogrzewania jest kiepskim pomysłem ze względu na właściwości powietrza jako medium przenoszącego energię. Płyta najwyraźniej nie może się rozgrzać odpowiednio. Możliwa jest oczywiście również taka sytuacja e system ogrzewania jest zaprojektowany "na styk" a inwestor np systematycznie wietrzy dom co powoduje niewydolność ogrzewania ale mimo wszystko każdy inny system ogrzewania mialby odpowiedni "zapas" mocy by sobie z tym poradzić. Powietrze w małych rurkach juz nie daje rady. Zakładam że dom jest już wysuszony i zamieszkały od dłuższego czasu bo inaczej wszystkie te moje spekulacje sensu nie mają.

----------


## Jani_63

> Zastosowanie podłogówki elektrycznej na płycie nic tu nie zmieni. Wg mnie rachunki wzrosną ponieważ ze względu na mniejszą akumulacyjność trzeba będzie grzać w obu taryfach.


 Umieszczenie kabli grzewczych w wylewce (między wylewką a płytą konstrukcyjną) bez zastosowania warstwy izolacyjnej zwiększy akumulacyjność całości.
Po pierwsze masa takiej płyty wzrośnie (masa płyty konstrukcyjnej + masa jastrychu)
Po drugie masa samej płyty konstrukcyjnej też wzrośnie, bo zostanie pozbawiona pustych przestrzeni powietrznych (kanałów)., choć tu przyrost masy będzie znacznie mniejszy.
Czas nagrzewania takiej płyty grzewczej będzie dłuższy, ale pojemność cieplna na tyle wzrośnie że grzanie tylko w w G12 jest całkowicie realne.

A'propos, jakie masz zapotrzebowanie na ciepło?

----------


## Browar

> Gdzies błąd jest i niestety wszystko wskazuje na to że jest to błąd projektantow lub wykonawców Legalett (dom ma izolację i kominek jednak daje radę) a co gorsza i taka jest moja opinia jest to efekt tego że wykorzystanie kanałów powietrznych o małych przekrojach do ogrzewania jest kiepskim pomysłem ze względu na właściwości powietrza jako medium przenoszącego energię. Płyta najwyraźniej nie może się rozgrzać odpowiednio. Możliwa jest oczywiście również taka sytuacja e system ogrzewania jest zaprojektowany "na styk" a inwestor np systematycznie wietrzy dom co powoduje niewydolność ogrzewania ale mimo wszystko każdy inny system ogrzewania mialby odpowiedni "zapas" mocy by sobie z tym poradzić. Powietrze w małych rurkach juz nie daje rady. Zakładam że dom jest już wysuszony i zamieszkały od dłuższego czasu bo inaczej wszystkie te moje spekulacje sensu nie mają.


Chłopie Ty lansujesz już na tym forum swój styl normalnie - styl "typu perm"  :big tongue:  czyli napisać kilka głupot, poprzeć je "niby domysłami" które w kolejnym zdaniu już są niezaprzeczalnym faktem! Normalnie jak bym czytał wypowiedzi Jarka K. W różnych wątkach wytykasz "błędy", a to projektanta a to konstruktora ... A jakie ty masz prawo do oceny tych ludzi? Masz chociaż wyszkształcenie budowlane ? Myślisz że jak przeczytałeś parę muratorów i posiedziałeś na forum to Cię upoważnia do krytyki wykształconych osób z wieloletnim doświadzczeniem budowlanym ? Jak już Ci napisali w wątku o dachu - przez głupie wypowiedzi takich laików poziom tego forum zniża się do poziomu "forum onetu". Trochę pokory chłopie.Ludzie którzy to projektowali są w tym temacie mądrzejsi od ciebie. Gdyby tak nie było to nie byliby dzisiaj liderem na rynku.

Browar

----------


## perm

> Chłopie Ty lansujesz już na tym forum swój styl normalnie - styl "typu perm"  czyli napisać kilka głupot, poprzeć je "niby domysłami" które w kolejnym zdaniu już są niezaprzeczalnym faktem! Normalnie jak bym czytał wypowiedzi Jarka K. W różnych wątkach wytykasz "błędy", a to projektanta a to konstruktora ... A jakie ty masz prawo do oceny tych ludzi? Masz chociaż wyszkształcenie budowlane ? Myślisz że jak przeczytałeś parę muratorów i posiedziałeś na forum to Cię upoważnia do krytyki wykształconych osób z wieloletnim doświadzczeniem budowlanym ? Jak już Ci napisali w wątku o dachu - przez głupie wypowiedzi takich laików poziom tego forum zniża się do poziomu "forum onetu". Trochę pokory chłopie.Ludzie którzy to projektowali są w tym temacie mądrzejsi od ciebie. Gdyby tak nie było to nie byliby dzisiaj liderem na rynku.
> Browar


Znowu bełkot wściekłego pracownika Legalett. Oczywiście żadnego słowa w sprawie tylko huzia na józia bo ktos coś złego o tym "cudzie techniki" napisał. Ten z niedogrzanym domem to własnie klient "geniuszy' z Legalett. Może tak zamiast pryskać śliną dookoła napiszesz coś mądrego o jego przypadku?

----------


## MCB

>> Nie masz racji. Bez problemu nagrzewaja go kominkiem. Nagrzanie sie przegród w tym również podłogi jest tylko kwestią czasu.

Trzeba duuużo czasu. A skoro pomieszczenia są ogrzane kominkiem to czy L. grzeje? Jakie są ustawienia termostatów. U mnie gdy nagrzałem kominkiem to L. zamiast o 22 włączał się dopiero o 2 w nocy. W rezultacie płyta była niedogrzana i bez ponownego rozpalenia kominka nie dało się utrzymać temperatury w pokoju.

>>Niestety nie Podłogówka wodna może dostarczyć duuuużo więcej energii niż te kanały powietrzne Legalett.

Owszem, bardziej wydajne medium. Natomiast czy trzeba dostarczać więcej? Skoro w domu jest zimno a dostarczono założoną w projekcie ilość energii to:
1. niedoszacowano ilości potrzebnej energii
2. energii jest tyle ile trzeba tylko gdzieś ucieka.

>> Bardzo drogi system ktory może być niewydajny albo po prostu źle wykonany tylko dlatego że inwestor miał zaufanie do fachowości wykonawców z Legalett.

To dotyczy każdego systemu i wykonawcy oraz inwestora. Systemu z PC też są drogie, a każdy system można sp... niezależnie od tego czy drogi czy tani.

>> Umiejscowienie elementów grzejnych nie ma znaczenia jeżeli między nimi a płytą nie ma izolacji. Płyta będzie osiągała temperaturę równowagi troche dłużej i to jest jedyna różnica.

Wg mnie w płycie wystąpi rozwarstwienie temperatur. Pamiętaj, ze płyta nie jest izolowana od góry i tam wędruje ciepło. 

>> Gdzies błąd jest i niestety wszystko wskazuje na to że jest to błąd projektantow lub wykonawców Legalett .

Co na to wskazuje? Ja takiej informacji w tekście nie znalazłem.

Natomiast zastanawia mnie informacja o braku wentylacji. Wnioskuję, że nie ma rekuperacji i strumień wymienianego powietrza nie jest w żaden sposób kontrolowany.

Podejrzewam też, że palenie w kominku jest jedną z przyczyn problemu. Ja też kiedy uruchomiłem L. przestraszyłem się dużego zużycia energii i ograniczyłem czas pracy agregatów dogrzewając kominkiem. W efekcie miałem skoki temperatury i zerowy komfort. Dopiero kiedy przestałem palić w kominku i pozwoliłem płycie i ścianom osiągnąć właściwą temperaturę ta się ustabilizowała i zużycie energii elektrycznej w następnych dniach znacznie spadło. Dobowe wahania temperatury są niewielkie. To zasługa dużej akumulacyjności całego budynku i dobrej izolacji.

W omawianym przypadku nie ma znaczenia jaki jest system. Ważne jest ile energii należy dostarczyć, aby osiągnąć zadaną temperaturę i czy odpowiada to zapotrzebowaniu wynikającemu z projektu. Takiej informacji w poście nie ma. Nie ma też informacji ile energii dostarczono kominkiem.
Jeżeli inwestor wykaże że L. zużywa x energii i nie dogrzewa a kominek dostarcza x energii lub mniej i ogrzewa to jest problem z L. 
Przy czym nie wydaje mi się, żeby grzejąc tylko kominkiem można będzie podgrzać podłogę do np. 22st. Temp. powietrza będzie np. 24-25 st. Inwestorowi będzie ciepło, ale bez kapci ani rusz. W poprzednim domu grzałem grzejnikami na max, temp. 25st. a podłoga zimna jak diabli i zerowy komfort. Teraz mam 19-20st. chodzę na bosaka i jest dobrze. Ale to taki już urok podłogówki (każdego rodzaju).

----------


## perm

No cóż, wszystkich informacji nie mamy. Może Essa się wypowie choćby jak długo mieszka, jak to z tym sterowaniem itd.

----------


## MCB

Browar: wysłałem Ci wiadomość. Nie dotarła?

----------


## rewo66

Pozdrawiam wszystkich legalletowiczów. Trochę ostatnio zaniedbałem ten wątek. Ale trochę czasu zabrał mi archi adaptujący projekt do PNB. U nas już klamka zapadła zrezygnowaliśmy niestety z legalletu głównie przez kasę na rzecz jednak tradycyjnych fundamentów, podłogówki wodnej z PC P-W. Za kasę którą musiałbym wydać na legallet będę miał SSO z więźbą i oknami bez dachówki i bramy garażowej. Mam już wstępnie zaklepane firmy do SSO, okien i dachu. W kwietniu lub maju ruszam do boju. Będę nadal tu zaglądał ale już głównie jako czytelnik dzienników i kibic. Uff  wiosna idzie, nareszcie. Jeszcze raz pozdrawiam i życzę jak najmniejszego zużywania kwh prądu. Hej :bye:  :bye:

----------


## QBELEK

O jak miło.
Może kiedyś nas tak tomek pozdrowi...

----------


## MCB

rewo66:
  ile będzie kosztował system grzewczy (izolacje, wylewki , rury, kotłownia, PC, pompy, rozdzielacze, robocizna, itd.)?

Pewnie tyle co SSO, więźba i okna?  :smile:

----------


## Browar

> Znowu bełkot wściekłego pracownika Legalett.


 :big lol:  Jasne, generalnie tu są sami pracownicy L, tylko Ty biedaku się nie załapałeś  :big tongue:  Nie ośmieszaj się.




> Oczywiście żadnego słowa w sprawie tylko huzia na józia bo ktos coś złego o tym "cudzie techniki" napisał..


No... my z Legalettu już tak mamy!  :yes:  W dodatku denerwują nas "eksperci" od wszystkiego którzy się na wszystkim lepiej znają bo dużo czytają forum i kupili sobie "poradnik budowlany"  :sad:  Teraz to już wszyscy konstruktorzy i projektanci są przy Tobie jak zwykłe debile.




> Ten z niedogrzanym domem to własnie klient "geniuszy' z Legalett.


Oj tam, oj tam zaraz "geniuszy"...  :roll eyes:  Ty niepoprawny lizusku... Płytę Essy projektowaliśmy na bani - skąd mieliśmy wiedzieć że Essa lubi ciepełko  :tongue: 




> Może tak zamiast pryskać śliną dookoła napiszesz coś mądrego o jego przypadku?


Przepraszam jeżeli cię opryskałem  :ohmy: . Jak wymyślę coś mądrego to napiszę. Musze najpierw uzbierać na poradnik budowlany! 

Legalett jest super!!

... no i już nazbierałem!  :big grin:  Teraz to będa brylował jak Ty!

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## perm

> Jasne, generalnie tu są sami pracownicy L, tylko Ty biedaku się nie załapałeś  Nie ośmieszaj się....


Nie wszyscy tylko ty, Pawgar jak myślę oraz PiotrO. Wszyscy macie wspólny mianownik a być może jesteście wcieleniem tego samego sfrustrowanego człowieka. Pojawiacie się jak tylko ktoś coś złego o firmie Legalett napisze. Taką samą macie argumentację a raczej jej brak. Żaden z was nie odnosi się do treści tylko próbuje zrobić z kogoś kto ma wątpliwości głupka, nierozgarniętego, upartego niepotrzebnie czy w końcu przedstawiciela konkurencji (jakiej niby)? Ciekawe że nie napisałeś nic o krytycznym wobec Legalett poście Essa. On jest z Legalett NIEZADOWOLONY. Z nim podyskutuj a jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia to może zamiast zaczepiać innych tu na forum idź do najbliższego magla i tam wylej tę swoją żółć bo najwyraźniej z nią ciężko ci sie żyje.

----------


## MCB

Swego czasu Essa pisała:

"Mamy za sobą dwa sezony grzewcze: pierwszy bez kominka, drugi, gdy paliliśmy codziennie po kilka godzin (średnio 5) drewnem i wysokoenergetycznym brykietem. Zauważalnych różnic w kosztach prądu nie było.
Powód jest prosty: nasz wymiennik kominkowy na 1,5 kW mocy, więcej nie wydoli. Na ogrzanie domu pracują nocą dwa agregaty, w sumie 8 KW, a już kiedyś tutaj pisałam, że bywało u nas zimno. Agregaty na nocnej taryfie to w sumie 80 kwh. Cóż może biedny kominek... wymiennik nie odbierze więcej niż 36 kwh na dobę."

Powierzchnia domu to ok. 10m2 jeśli dobrze pamiętam. 
U mnie mniej więcej 170m2 parter + 60m2 poddasze, przewiewny korytarz garażowy i drzwi na poddasze (2 sztuki).
23.II - 94kWh, 1.III 87 kwh, 2.III 62 kwh, 3.III 85 kwh, 4.III 35 kwh.
Temperatura w sypialni 19-20, salonie 19-21.
Na poddaszu 2 sypialnie i łazienka: 17-19 st., brak ogrzewania, czasem dogrzewam kominkiem.
Taką ustawiłem i nie chcę więcej. Grzeję w godzinach 23.00-06.00. Sterowanie termostatami.


>> Agregaty na nocnej taryfie to w sumie 80 kwh. 
Raczej 64kwh (8h*8kW).

----------


## Browar

> Nie wszyscy tylko ty .


Jak już pisałem - nie ośmieszaj się. Poczytaj moje posty o L.w tym wątku. Wtedy Jeszcze Cię tu nawet nie było... i pewnie nie maiłeś jeszcze swojego poradnika budowlanego  :tongue: 




> Wszyscy macie wspólny mianownik a być może jesteście wcieleniem tego samego sfrustrowanego człowieka. Pojawiacie się jak tylko ktoś coś złego o firmie Legalett napisze..


Nie wiem kto tu jest sfrustrowany. Pojawiasz się tylko wtedy jak ktoś nowy zapyta o L lub jak ktoś powie cokolwiek pozytywnego  o tym systemie i piszesz jakie to drogie, niewydolne i nieekonomiczne - a co ty wiesz o L ? Piszesz że projektanci L źle zaprojektowali system Essy - a co Ty wiesz o projektowaniu?  
Lejesz w kółko tą samą wodę i kto tu jest sfrustrowany? Jak ja  jakiegoś systemu nie znam i ogólnie uważam, że to lipa to nawet do takich wątków nie zaglądam, bo po co ? Ale ty tym żyjesz normalnie" "nie znam się ale mam najwięcej do powiedzenia"  




> . Żaden z was nie odnosi się do treści tylko próbuje zrobić z kogoś kto ma wątpliwości głupka, nierozgarniętego, upartego niepotrzebnie czy w końcu przedstawiciela konkurencji (jakiej niby)? .


Jak ktoś ma wątpliwości to je wyjaśniamy, a jak piszesz w kółko te same bzdury to... tak jak napisałeś (powyżej)  :big tongue: 




> .
>  Ciekawe że nie napisałeś nic o krytycznym wobec Legalett poście Essa. On jest z Legalett NIEZADOWOLONY. Z nim podyskutuj a jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia to może zamiast zaczepiać innych tu na forum idź do najbliższego magla i tam wylej tę swoją żółć bo najwyraźniej z nią ciężko ci sie żyje.


I właśnie tym się różnimy. Essa jest niezadowolony i ma do tego prawo - ja tego nie komentuje bo to jest jego/jej zdanie i jego/jej doświadczenia - niby co miałbym komentować ? Szanjuę jej zdanie - pisze o swoich DOŚWIADCZENIACH, a ty piszesz żeby pisać i żeby zdyskredytowac ten system. Jest tu kilka osób zadowolonych z L ale to Cię nie interesuje bo "pewnie pracują dla L  :wink: 

ręce opadaja

Browar

----------


## rewo66

> rewo66:
>   ile będzie kosztował system grzewczy (izolacje, wylewki , rury, kotłownia, PC, pompy, rozdzielacze, robocizna, itd.)?
> 
> Pewnie tyle co SSO, więźba i okna?


  Już uprzejmie służę: Pompa 10KW - ok 15 - 20 tys, kotlownie wycenili mi na ok. 9 tys, podlogowka na 100zl za m/kw w wersji rozstaw rurek 10cm, (sa to ceny z materialem). Dom będzie 138m/kw ale podłogówki będzie ok 125 mkw (24bk + 20 styro na scianach, 35 welny w dachu, 10 styro na podlodze na gruncie, duzo okien od południa.  W sumie ok. 40 tys. ale z tej ceny można jeszcze coś urwać myślę tu o podłogówce i kotłowni którą chcę zrobić we własnym zakresie a tylko kupno, montaż pompy ciepła przez firmę która podała mi wstępną wycenę. Zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## perm

> ...


Odpowiem ci w twoim stylu który już mozna nazwać "przaśny legalett marketing": Idź do magla i tam wyładuj swoje frustracje!

----------


## HenoK

> Już uprzejmie służę: Pompa 10KW - ok 15 - 20 tys, kotlownie wycenili mi na ok. 9 tys, podlogowka na 100zl za m/kw w wersji rozstaw rurek 10cm, (sa to ceny z materialem). Dom będzie 138m/kw ale podłogówki będzie ok 125 mkw (24bk + 20 styro na scianach, 35 welny w dachu, 10 styro na podlodze na gruncie, duzo okien od południa.  W sumie ok. 40 tys. ale z tej ceny można jeszcze coś urwać myślę tu o podłogówce i kotłowni którą chcę zrobić we własnym zakresie a tylko kupno, montaż pompy ciepła przez firmę która podała mi wstępną wycenę. Zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie.
> Pozdrawiam


Właśnie to ostatnie zdanie jest istotne : *Zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie.*
Bardzo często padają na FM niebotyczne wyceny instalacji grzewczych z pompami ciepła. Tylko dziwnym trafem, Ci którzy takie instalacje już mają, zapłacili za nie dużo mniejsze pieniądze. 
Zresztą, ktoś kto zrobił rozeznanie rynku, niekoniecznie pomp ciepła, szybko orientuje się, że można znaleźć na podobne rozwiązania oferty drogie i znacznie tańsze.
Niestety nie zawsze droższe musi znaczyć lepsze.
Warto więc szukać i wybrać takie rozwiązanie, które inwestorowi najbardziej odpowiada.

Jeśli chodzi o porównywanie wyceny instalacji grzewczej z PCi z systemem grzewczym Legalett, warto zwrócić uwagę, że w systemie Legalett nie ma mowy o przygotowaniu ciepłej wody. Warto to sobie uświadomić i przy porównywaniu cen co najmniej odjąć cenę podgrzewacza ciepłej wody.

Biorąc to pod uwagę, sądzę, że z ceny 40tys. zł uda się zejść poniżej 35 tys. zł  :smile: .

----------


## MCB

Czy w cenie podłogówki jest wylewka?
Czy w cenie PC jest dolne źródło?

----------


## pawgar

> Jasne, generalnie tu są sami pracownicy L,
> 
> No... my z Legalettu już tak mamy!  W dodatku denerwują nas "eksperci" od wszystkiego którzy się na wszystkim lepiej znają bo dużo czytają forum i kupili sobie "poradnik budowlany" :


Browar my pracownicy Legaletu musimy się trzymać razem  :wink:  
Nie daj się Permowi - atakuj  :smile: 
Acha i jest zarządzenie od prezesa aby w jednym miesiącu na forum wypowiadał się tylko jeden naganiacz na raz  :wink:  Bo interes się rozkręca, coraz wiecej klientów się zgłasza a prezes ma problem. Przykładowo jak przyjdzie taki klient i powie że poczytał na forach o L i chce go kupić i CO TERAZ MA ZROBIĆ TAKI BIEDNY PREZES. Przecież nie wie komu z naganiaczy należy się premia za złapanie nowego klienta.

Może to Browar, może to ja, a może PiotrO. Nie wiadomo czyje wypowiedzi przekonały klienta do tego systemu i w jakim procencie. Nie wiadomo czy wypowiedzi w styli L jest super premiować 1% premią czy więcej. I jak tu w ogóle te premie rozdzielać. 10% za odpowiedzi na cięte riposty tomka, 5% za zbanowanie perma, 3% za negacje kwestii poruszanych przez perma. 
Dlatego w tym miesiącu nagania Browar, w przyszłym Ja a za miesiąc pojawi się nowa osoba na forum zachwycona tym systemem  :wink:  Ale nie będę zdradzał szczegółów sami pilnie śledźcie ten wątek.

Dodam jedynie, że prezes prosił przekazać smutną prawdę, że jak ekipy budowlane budujące dom skaszanią ściany, skaszanią dach, ocieplenie to jak przychodzi do szukania winnych to zawsze winny jest legalett. A jak MY LEGALETT pojedziemy na reklamację z kamerą termowizyjną na miejscu okazuję się, że dach jest źle ocieplony i zamiast podgrzewać dom, podgrzewana jest atmosfera, że ściany mają mostki termiczne, że drzwi i okna są niedokładnie zapiankowane i szparami gigantyczne dużo ciepła ucieka.

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich Pań od prezesa. Dzisiaj specjalnie dla Pań fundament tańszy o 23%. 
Zapraszamy  :wink:

----------


## pawgar

> Biorąc to pod uwagę, sądzę, że z ceny 40tys. zł uda się zejść poniżej 35 tys. zł .


35-40 tys zł to cena za elementy systemu grzewczego pamiętaj, że dopiero do tej ceny należy doliczyć cenę fundamentu (zwykłego czy płyty).




> Jeśli chodzi o porównywanie wyceny instalacji grzewczej z PCi z systemem grzewczym Legalett, warto zwrócić uwagę, że w *systemie Legalett nie ma mowy o przygotowaniu ciepłej wody.* Warto to sobie uświadomić i przy porównywaniu cen co najmniej odjąć cenę podgrzewacza ciepłej wody.


Oczywiście, że tak ale to się tyczy większości systemów. Jak zawinszujesz sobie piec na ekogroszek, pelety  to on ci latem też tej cepłej wody nie przygotuje. Chyba że chcesz palić cały rok.

----------


## perm

> ...


Kolejny legalettowiec który zamiast w temacie wypowiada sie o innym forumowiczu. Czy ja cię zaczepiam? Nie podoba ci się to co piszę? Włącz sobie "ignorowany" i będziesz miał spokój. Co za ludzie! Premii nie dostałeś? Czemu to musi być mój problem jak i innych forumowiczów?

----------


## pawgar

> Kolejny legalettowiec który zamiast w temacie wypowiada sie o innym forumowiczu. Czy ja cię zaczepiam?


Ależ oczywiście że NIE  :smile: 
Odpowiem ci tylko twoją wypowiedzią



> Nie wszyscy tylko ty, Pawgar jak myślę (...). Wszyscy macie wspólny mianownik


Perm jesteś dla mnie perełką na forum muratora. Budzę się rano, czytam twoje wypowiedzi i już mi się humor poprawia.

Zobacz, pojawił się Rewo, podyskutował, pomyślał policzył i... zrezygnował z Legaletu. I co? Nikt mu nie skacze do oczu nie wymyśla a wręcz przeciwnie jest mile widziany na tym wątku. Nie daje ci to do myślenia dlaczego inni są inaczej traktowani jak ty?

W wątku mamy też niezadowolona z Legalet Essa (lub bardziej Essę). Widać, że jest problem ale nie nikt nie wie jaka jest tego przyczyna z wyjątkiem ciebie Perm, który twierdzisz:
*
Gdzies błąd jest i niestety wszystko wskazuje na to że jest to błąd projektantow lub wykonawców Legalett .*
Kurcze, normalnie jasnowidz z ciebie. Widzisz to czego inni nie wiedzą.

Zarzucasz też innym że są frustratami. Wiesz co to znaczy frustrata?
Za SJP: _stan przykrego napięcia emocjonalnego wywołany niemożnością zaspokojenia jakiejś potrzeby lub osiągnięcia jakiegoś celu_.

Pomyślmy? Może to jednak ty masz jakiś problem?
Dla ciebie każdy komu się podoba Legalet to naganiacz:
*"Znowu bełkot wściekłego pracownika Legalett"* itd. itd.

Wypisujesz głupotki które ciężko się czyta:
*"Wystarczy zaizolować (tradycyjny) fundament z zewnątrz plus ewentualnie w strefach o  głębokiej strefie przemarzania opaska izolacyjna dookoła domu i strat  ciepła nie będzie nawet przez słabo zaizolowana podłogę."
*
lub kolejna perełka:
*Podłogówka wodna może dostarczyć duuuużo więcej energii niż te kanały  powietrzne Legalett.* 
Czy masz na myśli że dostarczając 8kWh w postaci energii cieplnej w podłogówce wodnej będziesz miał dostarczone więcej niż 8kWh tej energii ?
Czyli Perpetum mobile i Nobel w kieszeni?
Czy też po dostarczeniu 8KWh w postaci energii cieplnej otrzymasz jedynie 4-5KWh energii.
Znowu fenomen. Wynalazłeś układ po pochłaniania energii. To też się kwalifikuje na Nobla. Masz za ciepło w domu latem włączasz L. i z godnie z twoją teorią ciepełko jest pochłaniane a w domu robi się przyjemnie zimno.

Perm walisz knota za knotem. 
Tylko w przyrodzie nic nie ginie i to nie jest możliwe to o czym piszesz. Energia nie rozpływa się co najwyżej zmienia postać.

kolejna perełka
*a co gorsza i taka jest moja opinia jest to efekt tego że wykorzystanie  kanałów powietrznych o małych przekrojach do ogrzewania jest kiepskim  pomysłem ze względu na właściwości powietrza jako medium przenoszącego  energię.
*Chłopie ty nawet nie widziałeś jak te rurki wyglądają w rzeczywistości, nie stworzyłeś swojego modelu tych rurek, nie wykonałeś badań aby to sprawdzić policzyć a wypowiadasz się autorytatywnie.

PS ponadto nadal też, nie odpowiedziałeś na moją prośbę przedstawainia ofert trzech firm z alterantywnym rozwiązaniem niż Legalett.
Dlatego uważam że jątrzysz dla samego jątrzenia.

A to prowadzi tylko do jednego wniosku. Albo jesteś frustratem, albo jesteś niezbyt mądry (np: nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem), albo ktoś ci płaci abyś najeżdżał na Legalet?

Czekam na odpowiedź. Wiesz, szef mi płaci za każdego posta tutaj  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> O jak miło.
> Może kiedyś nas tak tomek pozdrowi...


Czy się mylę ale odniosłem wrażenie że zaliczasz mnie do klubu Tomka 131. To ja na tej samej zasadzie mogę zaliczyć ciebie do naganiaczy Legalletu i co miło.
Nie wypowiadałem się tutaj negatywnie o tym systemie, nadal uważam ten system za bardzo fajne rozwiązanie ale od chęci do realizacji jest bardzo długa droga a życie weryfikuje plany. Jest takie powiedzenie mierz siły na zamiary. Wybrałem co wybrałem i jest to mój wybór. Nie mam zamiaru z zemsty czy zazdrości uprawiać teraz nagatywny marketing dla legalettu wrecz przeciwnie namawiam wszystkich potencjalnych nabywców do poważnego zastanowienia się nad zastosowaniem tego systemu i to za friko (oczywiście namawianie za friko)

----------


## rewo66

> Właśnie to ostatnie zdanie jest istotne : *Zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie.*
> Bardzo często padają na FM niebotyczne wyceny instalacji grzewczych z pompami ciepła. Tylko dziwnym trafem, Ci którzy takie instalacje już mają, zapłacili za nie dużo mniejsze pieniądze. 
> Zresztą, ktoś kto zrobił rozeznanie rynku, niekoniecznie pomp ciepła, szybko orientuje się, że można znaleźć na podobne rozwiązania oferty drogie i znacznie tańsze.
> Niestety nie zawsze droższe musi znaczyć lepsze.
> Warto więc szukać i wybrać takie rozwiązanie, które inwestorowi najbardziej odpowiada.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o porównywanie wyceny instalacji grzewczej z PCi z systemem grzewczym Legalett, warto zwrócić uwagę, że w systemie Legalett nie ma mowy o przygotowaniu ciepłej wody. Warto to sobie uświadomić i przy porównywaniu cen co najmniej odjąć cenę podgrzewacza ciepłej wody.
> 
> Biorąc to pod uwagę, sądzę, że z ceny 40tys. zł uda się zejść poniżej 35 tys. zł .


Też tak uważam tym bardziej że dopioero rozpocząłem zbieranie ofert i dalej szukam.

----------


## HenoK

> 35-40 tys zł to cena za elementy systemu grzewczego pamiętaj, że dopiero do tej ceny należy doliczyć cenę fundamentu (zwykłego czy płyty).


To może przypomne Ci wypowiedź *rewo66* :



> U nas już klamka zapadła zrezygnowaliśmy niestety z legalletu głównie przez kasę na rzecz jednak tradycyjnych fundamentów, podłogówki wodnej z PC P-W. *Za kasę którą musiałbym wydać na legallet będę miał SSO z więźbą i oknami bez dachówki i bramy garażowej.*

----------


## pawgar

> Też tak uważam tym bardziej że dopioero rozpocząłem zbieranie ofert i dalej szukam.


Rewo trzymamy kciuki za budowę i za budżet. Sezon budowlany już się zbliża. 
Powodzenia i dziel się swoimi spostrzeżeniami i kosztami.

Co do wypowiedzi Qubelka:



> O jak miło.
> Może kiedyś nas tak tomek pozdrowi...


 


> Czy się mylę ale odniosłem wrażenie że zaliczasz mnie do klubu Tomka 131.


To ja odniosłem zupełnie inne wrażenie o treści wypowiedzi Qubelka, tzn. Cieszy się że znalazłeś własna drogę i własne rozwiązania dotyczące technologii.
A odwołanie do Tomka to bardziej rodzaj wyznania że fajnie by było gdyby Tomek także odnalazł swoją drogę i swoje rozwiązania.

----------


## QBELEK

rewo66 stanowczo mylisz się co do moich intencji.

Tomek od lat deklaruje że poszukuje najlepszego rozwiazania dla swojej inwestycji. Ty szukałeś i znalazłeś, i nie jest to legalett i ładnie podziękowałeś. Tomek też legalettu nie weźmie o czym od dawna na forum wiadomo ale czy będą podziękowania za dyskusję? Tak tylko się rozmarzyłem.

rewo66 życzę Ci dużo satysfakcji z własnego gniazdka.

----------


## QBELEK

pawgar dzięki za wsparcie

pozdrów prezesa  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> rewo66 stanowczo mylisz się co do moich intencji.


Okey w porządku  :bye:

----------


## perm

> ...Wypisujesz głupotki które ciężko się czyta:
> *"Wystarczy zaizolować (tradycyjny) fundament z zewnątrz plus ewentualnie w strefach o głębokiej strefie przemarzania opaska izolacyjna dookoła domu i strat ciepła nie będzie nawet przez słabo zaizolowana podłogę."*
> 
> lub kolejna perełka:
> *Podłogówka wodna może dostarczyć duuuużo więcej energii niż te kanały powietrzne Legalett.* 
> Czy masz na myśli że dostarczając 8kWh w postaci energii cieplnej w podłogówce wodnej będziesz miał dostarczone więcej niż 8kWh tej energii ?
> Czyli Perpetum mobile i Nobel w kieszeni?
> Czy też po dostarczeniu 8KWh w postaci energii cieplnej otrzymasz jedynie 4-5KWh energii.
> Znowu fenomen. Wynalazłeś układ po pochłaniania energii. To też się kwalifikuje na Nobla. Masz za ciepło w domu latem włączasz L. i z godnie z twoją teorią ciepełko jest pochłaniane a w domu robi się przyjemnie zimno.


Zachowam to dla tych którzy potrafią mysleć i bys tego nie wykasował. Te kilka zdań dobrze pokazuje jakim jestes w tym temcie ignorantem. Wejdź sobie do wątku o płycie fundamentowej i poczytaj o konstrukcji płyty pod halą i całej zwiazanej z nią dyskusji. Wnioski były bardzo zaskakujące również dla mnie. Zawsze spodziewałem się że niezaizolowana podłoga to musi być wielki mostek termiczny ale okazuje się że ciepło nie ucieka "do gruntu" tylko poprzez strefy krawedziowe budynku. Pomiary HenoKa pośrednio to potwierdzają. W związku z tym konstrukcja tradycyjnego fundamentu z ławami i izolacją fundamentów tylko z zewnątrz (w odpowiednim zakresie) jest przy normalnym gruncie dobrym tzn skutecznie chroniącym przed utratą ciepła rozwiązaniem. Nie jesteś w stanie tego pojąć? No cóż może trzeba by sie trochę pouczyć? Co do podłogówki wodnej to nie wiem co napisać. To jedno zdanie:



> ...Czy masz na myśli że dostarczając 8kWh w postaci energii cieplnej w podłogówce wodnej będziesz miał dostarczone więcej niż 8kWh tej energii ?


Powoduje że wszelka dyskusja z tobą sensu nie ma. Rozumiesz jakieś logiczne argumenty? Powietrze jest równie dobrym nośnikiem energi jak woda? I ty sie na ten temat chcesz wypowiadać? Już kiedyś pytałem cię dlaczego piszesz o systemie ogrzewania Legalett jako jedynym systemie akumulacyjnym. Nie potrafiłes zrozumieć ze każdy system wykorzystujący akumulacyjność przegród czyli np każda płyta fundamentowa z zatopionym ogrzewaniem jest równie akumulacyjna. Wystawiasz sobie świadectwo.



> ...
> *a co gorsza i taka jest moja opinia jest to efekt tego że wykorzystanie kanałów powietrznych o małych przekrojach do ogrzewania jest kiepskim pomysłem ze względu na właściwości powietrza jako medium przenoszącego energię.*
> Chłopie ty nawet nie widziałeś jak te rurki wyglądają w rzeczywistości, nie stworzyłeś swojego modelu tych rurek, nie wykonałeś badań aby to sprawdzić policzyć a wypowiadasz się autorytatywnie.


Nie widziałem jak te rurki wyglądają w rzeczywistości?  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: . A co to ma do rzeczy? Wiem jaki mniej więcej maja przekrój i to wystarczy. Co do skuteczności ogrzewania powietrznego to porozmawiaj sobie z osobami ktore takie ogrzewanie mają a w szczególności zapytaj kogoś jakie są przekroje kanałów powietrznych i dlaczego.



> ...
> PS ponadto nadal też, nie odpowiedziałeś na moją prośbę przedstawainia ofert trzech firm z alterantywnym rozwiązaniem niż Legalett.
> Dlatego uważam że jątrzysz dla samego jątrzenia.
> 
> A to prowadzi tylko do jednego wniosku. Albo jesteś frustratem, albo jesteś niezbyt mądry (np: nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem), albo ktoś ci płaci abyś najeżdżał na Legalet?
> 
> Czekam na odpowiedź. Wiesz, szef mi płaci za każdego posta tutaj


Co do reszty to jak zwykle u Legalettowców inwektywy. Zgłaszam to do moderatora.

----------


## MCB

perm:
owszem powietrzem nie przetransportujemy tyle energii w jednostce czasu co wodą. Ale czy tyle potrzeba? Podłogówka wodna nigdy nie pracuje z dużymi temperaturami-energiami. Pełna moc była wykorzystywana (i jest) w domach o kiepskiej izolacji. Stąd też wzięły się tezy o szkodliwości podłogówki.
U mnie system powietrzny jest całkowicie wystarczający a dom mam duży. 
Legalett, czy podłogówka wodna niskotemperaturowa może nie być wydolny w sytuacji gdy pomieszczenie wymaga większych temperatur a powierzchnia podłogi jest mała w stosunku do powierzchni przez które ucieka ciepło. Z reguły są to łazienki i w dokumentacji L. jest to opisane.
Lepiej odpowiedz na pytanie gdzie (u Essy) podziewa się dostarczana do płyty energia i dlaczego jest zimno w pomieszczeniach. Podaj kilka możliwych odpowiedzi.

----------


## perm

> perm:
> owszem powietrzem nie przetransportujemy tyle energii w jednostce czasu co wodą. Ale czy tyle potrzeba? Podłogówka wodna nigdy nie pracuje z dużymi temperaturami-energiami. Pełna moc była wykorzystywana (i jest) w domach o kiepskiej izolacji. Stąd też wzięły się tezy o szkodliwości podłogówki.
> U mnie system powietrzny jest całkowicie wystarczający a dom mam duży. 
> Legalett, czy podłogówka wodna niskotemperaturowa może nie być wydolny w sytuacji gdy pomieszczenie wymaga większych temperatur a powierzchnia podłogi jest mała w stosunku do powierzchni przez które ucieka ciepło. Z reguły są to łazienki i w dokumentacji L. jest to opisane.
> *Lepiej odpowiedz na pytanie gdzie (u Essy) podziewa się dostarczana do płyty energia i dlaczego jest zimno w pomieszczeniach.* Podaj kilka możliwych odpowiedzi.


Nie mam pojęcia gdzie się podziewa bo jak pisze dom ma ocieplone ściany i strop nad parterem. Jedną z przyczyn może być i to juz napisałem projekt systemu ogrzewania nie uwzględniający przyzwyczajeń mieszkańców. (np 2 godzinne wietrzenie niezależnie od temperatury zewnętrznej}. Trudno w tym przypadku winić projektanta jednak świadczyłoby to o tym że w tym przypadku ogrzewanie powietrzne Legalett pracuje na granicy wydajności. Brakuje rezerwy którą moim zdaniem miałby każdy praktycznie inny sytem ogrzewania.łącznie z powietrznym ale o dużych średnicach kanałów. Może to być również efekt źle wykonanej izolacji samej płyty, zamoknięcia tej izolacji czyli np pod płytą jest bajoro lub też błędów w projektowaniu/wykonaniu całego systemu. Essa pisze o rozczarowaniu Legalettem więc zakładam że ma powody by przypuszczać że coś z nim właśnie jest nie tak.

----------


## MCB

> Jedną z przyczyn może być i to juz napisałem projekt systemu ogrzewania nie uwzględniający przyzwyczajeń mieszkańców. (np 2 godzinne wietrzenie niezależnie od temperatury zewnętrznej}.


????




> Brakuje rezerwy którą moim zdaniem miałby każdy praktycznie inny sytem ogrzewania.łącznie z powietrznym ale o dużych średnicach kanałów.


Czy widziałeś to o czym piszesz? 
Liczy się nie średnica a powierzchnia wymiany. U mnie niektóre pomieszczenia były przegrzane czyli system jest wydajny.

----------


## pawgar

> PS ponadto nadal też, nie odpowiedziałeś na moją prośbę przedstawainia ofert trzech firm z alterantywnym rozwiązaniem niż Legalett.
> Dlatego uważam że jątrzysz dla samego jątrzenia.





> Co do reszty to jak zwykle u Legalettowców inwektywy. Zgłaszam to do moderatora.


Lepiej się poskarżyć niż szukać dla siebie rozwiązania.

Ten wątek jest taki zły, sami naganiacze, Legalett jest do bani, rurki których nigdy nie widziałeś są beznadziejnym rozwiązaniem.
Według ciebie dostarczone 8kWh energii elektrycznej rozpłynie się w tajemniczy sposób tylko część z tej energii dotrze do ogrzewania domu,
nie ma po co izolować podłogi bo i tak ciepło nie ucieknie do gruntu a zresztą ten styropian którym jest to izolowane też jest do bani.

Perm, co ty tu jeszcze robisz dlaczego marnujesz swój cenny czas na ten Legalett?
Czy to już nie najwyższy czas znaleźć dla siebie jakieś alternatywny sposób posadowienia domu?

Rozumiem, że jest to pytanie czysto retoryczne bo przecież nie będziesz już ze mną prowadził dyskusji.




> wszelka dyskusja z tobą sensu nie ma.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## QBELEK

powierzchnia wmiany rurek węzszych jest zawsze większa niz rur szerszych ktorych wymiary są sumą wymiarów rurek węższych

----------


## Dars

No niestety tak nie jest.
Zależy o jakich wymiarach mówimy.

Jeżeli chodzi o ilość przepychanego powietrza przez rurki, 
to rurze o promieniu "r" odpowiadają 4 rurki o przekroju "1/2r" (ponieważ powierzchnia przekroju jest równa Pi r^2) .

Natomiast jeśli chodzi o powierzchnię wymiany,                                         
to rurze o promieniu "r" odpowiadają 2 rurki o przekroju "1/2r" (obwód rurki 2 Pi r).

W obu przypadkach zakładam, że długości rur są równe.

----------


## QBELEK

czyli pudło  :big tongue: 
Ale zaraz rurek węzszych jest wiecej niz szerszych, instalacja jest dluzsza.

----------


## Browar

> Nie mam pojęcia gdzie się podziewa bo jak pisze dom ma ocieplone ściany i strop nad parterem. Jedną z przyczyn może być i to juz napisałem projekt systemu ogrzewania nie uwzględniający przyzwyczajeń mieszkańców. (np 2 godzinne wietrzenie niezależnie od temperatury zewnętrznej}. Trudno w tym przypadku winić projektanta *jednak świadczyłoby to o tym że w tym przypadku ogrzewanie powietrzne Legalett pracuje na granicy wydajności. Brakuje rezerwy którą moim zdaniem miałby każdy praktycznie inny sytem ogrzewania.łącznie z powietrznym ale o dużych średnicach kanałów. Może to być również efekt źle wykonanej izolacji samej płyty, zamoknięcia tej izolacji czyli np pod płytą jest bajoro lub też błędów w projektowaniu/wykonaniu całego systemu*. Essa pisze o rozczarowaniu Legalettem więc zakładam że ma powody by przypuszczać że coś z nim właśnie jest nie tak.


Rewelacyjne wnioski!   :rotfl: 

To że: " projekt systemu nie uwzględnia przyzwyczajeń mieszkańców   (np 2 godzinne wietrzenie niezależnie od temperatury zewnętrznej) " ma świadczyć o tym że " legalett pracuje na granicy wydajności"  :big lol: 

Człowieku - wyrzuć ten poradnik albo zajmij się sadzeniem buraków bo już nie da się tego czytać po prostu...  Zadzwoń do jakiegoś projektanta (system jaki chcesz) i powiedz żeby Ci zaprojektował ogrzewanie tak że przy otwartych oknach w domu ma być ciepło a system ma mieć jeszcze zapas mocy! 

Perm: "*Może to być również efekt źle wykonanej izolacji samej płyty, zamoknięcia tej izolacji czyli np pod płytą jest bajoro lub też błędów w projektowaniu/wykonaniu całego systemu" * 

Może! I równie dobrze przyczyną może być  zła izolacja ścian, zła  izolacja dachu, źle osadzone okna (dziury szpary), źle pracująca wentylacja, niedosuszony dom itd.... Ale Ty jesteś jasnowidz  więc wszystkie inne możliwości wykluczasz na starcie !  :ohmy: 

Jak już pisałem - nie komentuję wypowiedzi  Essy i nie zamierzam. Ma takie doświadczenia  jakie ma. Ja mam inne. A ty perm  jakie masz?  :wink:  

ps.

do końca marca na nową fure uzbieram jak nic..  :wink: 

*Browar*

----------


## MCB

Dodałbym jeszcze otwarty kominek.

----------


## perm

> Dodałbym jeszcze otwarty kominek.


Otwarty kominek faktycznie wysysa ciepłe powietrze. Myślę że Essa powinien sie wypowiedzieć. Nie pasuje mu Legalett bo inaczej by tego wszystkiego nie pisał(a). Coś jest nie tak. Nie pisze o oknach, mostkach czy braku ocieplenia tylko o tym że Legalett nie jest mu w stanie nagrzać domu. Kominkiem może to zrobić.  Jak tam napisał dwa komputery lepiej nagrzewają mu pokój niz Legalett czyl zakładając że pisze prawdę (nie wiem czemu miałby nie) system jest nie wydolny albo błędnie wykonany. Innej mozliwości nie ma.

----------


## pawgar

> dwa komputery lepiej nagrzewają mu pokój niz Legalett


A ja taką ciekawostkę zauważyłem w moim kanadyjczyku. Jak przy minusowej temperaturze wyłączyłem grzanie Legeletem w jednym pokoju. Wtedy  temperatura po dwóch dniach spadła z 21 do 15-16 stopni. I tak się w miarę na tym poziomie się utrzymywała.
Chcąc szybko ogrzać to pomieszczenie wieczorem wsadziłem tam zwykły grzejnik (Farelkę) 2000W, i zdziwiłem się ale pomieszczenie błyskawicznie  nagrzało się do 24 stopni ja wiem może w 15 do 20 minut. Pomyślałem fajnie bo legaletowi zajęło by to kilkanaście godzin , ale kiedy rano zajrzałem do pokoju ponownie było tam 15 stopni!
Nie zakumulowałem ciepełka w fundamencie tylko ogrzałem samo powietrze w pokoju. Wystarczy otworzyć okna a ciepełko momentalnie ucieknie i po zamnknięciu okna ponownie trzeba grzać..

Myślę, że podobny mechanizm działa w przypadku ogrzewania kominkiem czy komputerami  :wink:  Komputery nagrzeją le tylko powietrze w pomieszczeniach po ich wyłączeniu ponownie zrobi się zimno. Dodatkowo zauważyłem, że nawet jak grzejnikiem nagrzeję do tych 24 stopni to temperatura podłogi jest dalej bardzo niska a przez to drastycznie spada komfort cieplny. Czyli czuć że jest duchota i marzną nogi. Ogólnie nieprzyjemnie.

Essa napisz nam więcej szczegółów. Jaka powierzchnia, jaka kubatura, jak ocieplone ściany, jak ocieplony dach, jakie okna, jak, czym i w jakich godzinach i ile czasu grzejesz. Na tej podstawie Perm wyliczy ci ...(żartowałem) np: HenoK jak go ładnie poprosisz wyliczy Ci zapotrzebowanie na ciepło czyli ile twój dom powinien zużywać kW/m2 na rok. Sprawdzisz jakie masz rachunki i porównasz ile ciepełka wychodzi z obliczeń a ile włożyłaś. Jeżeli wystąpi duża dysproporcja trzeba poszukać gdzie to ciepło ucieka. Możliwe że jest to Legalet, możliwe też że to ściany okna, czy dach.
Proponuję też pobiegać z kamerą termowizyjną-fajna zabawka. 
Ja miałem w kilku miejscach źle na stropie położoną wełnę. Kamera miejscami wariowała. Poprawiłem ale dalej nie jestem w pełni zadowolony. Dom wyszedł mi 6 litrowy a miał być energooszczędny 5 litrowy.
Pożyjemy zobaczymy.

----------


## Dars

No dobra, ale napisałeś, że:




> powierzchnia wmiany rurek węzszych jest zawsze większa niz rur szerszych ktorych wymiary są sumą wymiarów rurek węższych


ale podaj jakiś przykład, który potwierdzi to.  No chyba, że użyłeś jakiś skrótów myślowych i nie mogę Ciebie zrozumieć.

----------


## QBELEK

Chyba   :smile:  chodziło mi o to że intensywność wymiany będzie większa  na jednostce powierzchni zajmowanej przez rury węższe. Jeżeli obie instalacje maja jednakową ilość powietrza do przetłoczenia, to w instalacji o węższych rurkach ciepło zostanie odebrane przez otoczenie sprawniej niż w rurach szerszych na jednakowej zajmowanej powierzchni.

----------


## tomek131

Uuuuu dyskusja widzę w najlepsze.Ja już nie zaglądam bo na 99procent odpuściłem Legalett (stosuję się do przysłowia - nigdy nie mów nigdy ,dlatego piszę 99%).Myślę,że najkrócej i najprościej będzie ,jak określimy ten system jednym zdaniem - wynalazek za sporą kasę,który nie zawsze działa.Po coż snuć długie dysputy ,kiedy starczy jedno zdanie

----------


## HenoK

> .Myślę,że najkrócej i najprościej będzie ,jak określimy ten system jednym zdaniem - wynalazek za sporą kasę,który nie zawsze działa.


Przesadzasz. Nie każdy wynalazek nadaje się do wszystkiego.
Jak chcesz możesz za pomocą mikroskopu wbijać gwoździe, ale ani to nie będzie mądre, ani tanie  :sad: .

----------


## tomek131

To prawda,ale ten powinien się nadawać do ogrzewania domu  :smile:  Zarcik taki drogi HenoK-u

----------


## pawgar

> wynalazek za sporą kasę,który nie zawsze działa.Po coż snuć długie dysputy ,kiedy starczy jedno zdanie


Znajomy kupił najnowsze audi i mu się zepsuło.
Przepłacił. Po co płacić za drogi wynalazek z bajerami który nie zawsze działa, skoro można jeździć tańszym autem.

----------


## perm

> Audi nie jest najdroższym autem w swojej klasie a Legalett jest najdroższy wśród fundamentów grzewczych


I w przeciwieństwie do audi niczym specjalnym sie nie wyróżnia. Zbrojenie, beton, tanie styro pod spodem, dosyć hałaśliwe agregaty (mozna wygłuszyć lub nie zauważać) i mało wydajne rurki powietrzne jak sam Legalett podaje, zalecając do małych pomieszczeń dodatkowe grzejniki czy coś.

----------


## perm

Wcześniej nie zauważyłem.



> ...
> Czy widziałeś to o czym piszesz? 
> Liczy się nie średnica a powierzchnia wymiany. U mnie niektóre pomieszczenia były przegrzane czyli system jest wydajny.


Wiem o czym piszę.W systemach nadmuchowych powietrze nie przekazuje ciepła niczemu w drodze do pomieszczeń, w Legalett jest pośrednikiem. Faktycznie powierzchnia ścian w stosunku do przekroju kanału jest wieksza w małych rurkach co zwieksza skuteczność wymiany za to zwiekszając opory. Trzeba wybrać najbardziej wydajne rozwiązanie. Tu jednak chodzi o co innego. Powietrze w danej objętości może przenieść okresloną ilość energii. Jego skuteczność jednak jest w tym zakresie wielokrotnie mniejsza niz wody. Taką samą ilość energii musi przetransportować powietrze w rurkach Legalett jak i w ogrzewaniu nadmuchowym. W tym drugim kanały sa kilkadziesiąt razy wieksze więc ilość powietrza a co za tym idzie energii jaką ten system może dostarczyć jest odpowiednio wieksza. Legalett nadrabiając tą różnicę może zrobić dwie rzeczy. Po pierwsze zwiększyć szybkość przepływu, po drugie zwiększyć temperaturę. Oba te sposoby mają jednak ograniczone zastosowanie. Rurki sa ciasne więc opory duze co stawia wysokie wymagania wentylatorom jak i może generować hałas w samych rurkach, do tego temperatura podłogi nawet w jedym miejscu nie może być zbyt wysoka mimo że trochę dalej będzie już zimno. Ogrzewanie nadmuchowe też ma ograniczenia bo nikt by nie zaakceptował podmuchów zwiewających kartki z biurka nie mniej w razie potrzeby mozna sobie taki bardzo ciepły wiatr zafundować. W legalett to niemożliwe. Rurka legalett o fi 5 ma powierzchnię przekroju ok 20 cm. Kanał do ogrzewania nadmuchowego ok 600 cm (20 cm x 30 cm). to 30 razy więcej! O tyle szybciej musiałoby powietrze krążyć w kanałach Legalett by zrównoważyć przepływ w kanałach ogrzewania nadmuchowego. 1 m/s w ogrzewaniu nadmuchowym vs. 30 m/s w rurkach Legalett. Taka szybkość jest praktycznie nie do osiągnięcia. Chyba się w swoich obliczeniach nie pomyliłem.

----------


## MCB

perm:
1. Jak sam piszesz w L. powietrze ma o wiele większa temperaturę i szybko krąży.
2. System nadmuchowy nie jest w stanie podgrzać podłogi w związku z czym inny jest komfort cieplny i akumulacyjność. Rozważałem taki system i wybrałem ogrzewanie podłogowe (nie przesądzając o L.).
Nie ma co porównywać tych systemów.
3. L. jest projektowany dla konkretnej sytuacji. Parametrem jest wymaganie co do ilości potrzebnej energii w danym pomieszczeniu. Jeżeli ten parametr jest wyliczony prawidłowo i pomieszczenie w istocie takie właściwości posiada to przyczyna niedogrzania będzie zły projekt L.

perm:

piszesz "mało wydajne rurki powietrzne jak sam Legalett podaje, zalecając do małych pomieszczeń dodatkowe grzejniki czy coś. "

Każdy projekt ogrzewania podłogowego musi spełniać określone normy. Są takie odnośnie maksymalnej temperatury podłogi. W łazienkach norma dopuszcza wyższe.
W praktyce powierzchnia łazienek biorąca udział w ogrzewaniu jest mała. W związku z tym każdy rzetelnie wykonany projekt ogrzewania musi taka sytuację przewidzieć.
W większości łazienek z ogrzewaniem podłogowym jakie widziałem znajduje się dodatkowe źródło ciepła spełniające z reguły dwie role: uzupełnienie mocy systemu grzewczego oraz suszarki.

L. jest systemem bardziej bezwładnym od tradycyjnej podłogówki i nie można grzać go do tak wysokich temperatur jakie są możliwe (nie oznacza to pożądane) przy wodnej podłogówce.
Jednakże nie jest to aż taka różnica z praktycznego punktu widzenia. U mnie pracujący 8 godzin L. nie ogrzeje łazienki do temperatury 24 stopni (chociaż może ogrzeje tylko trzeba poczekać kilka dni i potem uzupełniać straty, nie sprawdzałem bo łazienki celowo nie dogrzewam, ustawiłem 19-20st.). W tym samym czasie 8-miu godzin przegrzewała mi się kuchnia. Ma większą powierzchnię podłogi, ale z drugiej strony jest pomieszczeniem narożnym z dużym oknem. Obecnie termostat nie dopuszcza do przegrzania.

Podsumowując na przykładzie mojego domu o powierzchni parteru ok. 170m2 gdzie L. jest w praktyce jedynym systemem grzewczym i nie zlikwidowanych do tej pory kilku potężnych mostkach cieplnych system jest w stanie zagrzać parter do zadanej temperatury (średnio ok 19-20st.). Na poddaszu mam temperaturę ok. 17-18 st.
Jest to pierwszy sezon grzewczy. Dodatkowo poziom wody gruntowej w styczniu i lutym to 16 cm. poniżej spodniej warstwy styropianu. Jak wpływa to na straty energii nie muszę chyba tłumaczyć.

L. był projektowany wyłącznie na ogrzewanie parteru przy założeniu wykorzystania II taryfy (z zastrzeżeniem konieczności wydłużenia tego okresu w przypadku ekstremalnie niskich temperatur.
Tym, że L. nie dogrzewa łazienki to bym się raczej nie przejmował. Natomiast niedogrzewanie pozostałych pomieszczeń nie jest normalne i trzeba znaleźć tego przyczynę (przypadek Essy).


PS.
To, że system nie jest w stanie samodzielnie utrzymać zadanej temp. w skrajnych warunkach nie jest wadą systemu. Np. większość systemów opartych na PC przewiduje w takiej sytuacji wspomaganie. Robi się ze względów ekonomicznych (typoszeregi pomp, ceny, sprawność).

----------


## frelka

> ... 1 m/s w ogrzewaniu nadmuchowym vs. 30 m/s w rurkach Legalett. Taka szybkość jest praktycznie nie do osiągnięcia. Chyba się w swoich obliczeniach nie pomyliłem.


Nie pomyliłeś się, choć mowa raczej o mniejszych prędkościach:

Opierając się na obliczeniach z artykułu: link (pokój 10 m2, zapotrzebowanie 70 W/m2, wtedy wymagana wymiana powietrza o temperaturze 40 C wynosi 98 m3/h) porównałam prędkości przepływu w ogrzewaniu nadmuchowym i Legallecie z rurkami fi 5.

Najpierw powietrze o temp 40C, konieczna wymiana 98 m3/h:
Wtedy prędkość w kanałach 20cmx30cm wynosi 0,454 m/s.
W rurach Legalett  13,871m/s.

Teraz powietrze o temp 55C, szacowana konieczna wymiana 57 m3/h:
Wtedy obliczona przeze mnie prędkość w kanałach 20cmx30cm wynosi 0,264 m/s.
W rurach Legalett  8,068 m/s.

Prędkość w Legalett 30 razy większa.

To wszystko jednak rozważania teoretyczne.
My ostateczną decyzję o Legalett podejmiemy po podliczeniu kosztów ogrzewania w zaprzyjaźnionym domku z tym ogrzewaniem - oczywiście sumując cenę za energię elektryczną i brykiet, używany od czasu do czasu. 
W planach mamy mały dom (<100m2), na działce bez dostępu do gazu, z wykluczeniem pieców na paliwo stałe - zostaje prąd.

----------


## MCB

frelka:
zwróć szczególną uwagę na materiały z których będą przegrody. Jest to istotne ze względu na komfort cieplny.
Ja dałem ściany masywne licząc na akumulację i tłumienie dźwięków zewnętrznych. Jest jak chciałem. Jedyny minus to to , ze do chwili gdy ściany nie zagrzały się odpowiednio odczuwałem zimno mimo że termometr pokazywał oczekiwane temperatury (powietrza).
Takie problemy występują tez w domach pasywnych. Niby wystarczy podgrzać powietrze nawiewane WM a jednak jest zimno. Człowiek potrzebuje promieniującego źródła ciepła.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Ja dałem ściany masywne licząc na akumulację i tłumienie dźwięków zewnętrznych. Jest jak chciałem. ...


Bardzo moim zdaniem rozsądnie. Jak juz masz ogrzewanie wykorzystujące akumulację to najlepiej by było jej jak najwięcej. 
U ESSY coś nie zadziałało. Moim zdaniem jest to efekt tej będącej na styku wydolności rurek powietrznych. To nie znaczy że koniecznie powinno sie projektować je z zapasem ale w sytuacji gdy coś jest nie tak ten zapas może sie przydać. U Essy najwyraźniej go brakuje. Gdyby było inaczej koszty wzrosłyby jej być może kosmicznie ale byłoby ciepło. Jest on jakby oczywisty w innych systemach, w rurkach powietrznych o małej średnicy już nie niezależnie od tego kto je robił.

----------


## MCB

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby tak było.

Przecież Essa dostarcza do płyty nie mniej energii niż ogrzewa kominkiem. Gdzie ta energia się podziewa? Gdyby płyta nie odbierała ciepła z rurek to przegrzały by się agregaty.
Ponieważ jednak wyposażone są w czujniki temperatury to prąd zostaje odcięty - ale wtedy nie pobiera energii a takiej sytuacji Essa nie opisuje.
Energia jest pobierana i zimno. Tyle samo daje kominek i ciepło. Natomiast trzeba odpowiedzieć na pytania:
1. Gdzie podziewa się energia przekazana do płyty? Ucieka dołem? Essa chwaliła wykonawców płyty. Sam (perm, a może Tomek) pisałeś, że praktycznie pod domem to nie trzeba ocieplać. Bokiem? Ponoć IR nie wykazała.
2. Czy kominek pracuje cały czas i jakie są wahania dobowe temperatury?

Podejrzewam, że ciepło jest tylko gdy kominek pracuje. Ściany i podłoga są zimne.
Jak już wspominałem taką sytuację zaobserwowałem u siebie. Oszczędzałem na prądzie i paliłem wieczorami w kominku. W rezultacie ciepło było tylko gdy byłem w domu i doglądałem kominka. A że kominek pracował głównie wieczorem to agregaty się nie załączały wystarczająco wcześnie.

Perm: patrz na wydolność systemu przez pryzmat dostarczonej energii. System energię odbiera więc nie tu jest problem.

----------


## QBELEK

MCB masz wymiennik kominkowy?

----------


## perm

> Nie wydaje mi się, żeby tak było.
> 
> Przecież Essa dostarcza do płyty nie mniej energii niż ogrzewa kominkiem. Gdzie ta energia się podziewa? Gdyby płyta nie odbierała ciepła z rurek to przegrzały by się agregaty.
> Ponieważ jednak wyposażone są w czujniki temperatury to prąd zostaje odcięty - ale wtedy nie pobiera energii a takiej sytuacji Essa nie opisuje.
> Energia jest pobierana i zimno. Tyle samo daje kominek i ciepło. Natomiast trzeba odpowiedzieć na pytania:
> 1. Gdzie podziewa się energia przekazana do płyty? Ucieka dołem? Essa chwaliła wykonawców płyty. Sam (perm, a może Tomek) pisałeś, że praktycznie pod domem to nie trzeba ocieplać. Bokiem? Ponoć IR nie wykazała.
> 2. Czy kominek pracuje cały czas i jakie są wahania dobowe temperatury?
> 
> Podejrzewam, że ciepło jest tylko gdy kominek pracuje. Ściany i podłoga są zimne.
> ...


 Wystarczy by nie było iolacji krawędziowej i niestety ciepełko sobie zwieje. Taką izolacją jest zwykła ocieplona ściana fundamentowa plus ewentualnie opaska. Wykresy rozkładu ciepła pod budynkiem wskazują wyraźnie że ciepło przy normalnym gruncie ucieka krawędziami. To oddziałuje tak 3 - 4 m pod budynek z każdej strony więc praktycznie na całej prawie powierzchni płyty fundamentowej. Nie ma tego pod normalnymi ocieplonymi z zewnątrz fundamentami. W ostatnim swoim poście Essa już się tak dobrze o wykonawcach mie wypowiadała. 3 - 4 cm różnice w poziomie płyty, jakieś mostki na styku izolacji krawędziowej płyty i ścian. Jej entuzjazm dla Legalett najwyraźniej spadł do zera. Może zostawmy juz Essę. Jak się wypowie to będie o czym porozmawiać a tak możemy sobie spekulowac w nieskończonośc.

----------


## QBELEK

Pawgar badałeś już dom termowizją? Jak wygląda to przy fundamencie?

----------


## MCB

> MCB masz wymiennik kominkowy?


Nie mam.

----------


## QBELEK

Jesli będę wspomagał sie wymiennikiem podczas dogrzewania kominkiem ciepło będzie tez akumulowane w fundamencie wiec opóźnione załaczenie agregatów w nocy nie spowoduje niedogrzania posadzki. I to nieco zmienia obraz korzystania z kominka, jaki przedstawił MCB.

----------


## frelka

> Jesli będę wspomagał sie wymiennikiem podczas dogrzewania kominkiem ciepło będzie tez akumulowane w fundamencie wiec opóźnione załaczenie agregatów w nocy nie spowoduje niedogrzania posadzki. I to nieco zmienia obraz korzystania z kominka, jaki przedstawił MCB.


A czy wymiennik nie jest jednocześnie mostkiem termicznym, w momencie, gdy nie palimy w kominku?
Powietrze przepływa przez wymiennik, jeśli tylko legalett działa, więc gdy podgrzewamy powietrze, które ucieka kominem...
Jak to jest? Warto wymiennik czy nie?

----------


## QBELEK

To zależy od przyzwyczajeń domowników. Jeśli palą w kominku okazjonalnie to niewarto bo będą straty na ogrzewanie komina. Pawgar chce zastosować bypass aby ominąć wymiennik kiedy kominek nie grzeje.

----------


## pawgar

> Pawgar badałeś już dom termowizją? Jak wygląda to przy fundamencie?


W zeszłym miesiącu miałem kamerę termowizyjną. Fajna zabawka. Poparzyłem gdzie mi ciepło ucieka.

Patrząc od zewnątrz na styku gruntu z fundamentem nie ma ucieczki ciepła. Tak samo na rogach domu na styku fundamentu z gruntem nie ma ucieczki. zaznaczę, że w gruncie mam położony styropian przeciwwysadzeniowy. U sąsiada w tym miejscu fundament "świeci"  :sad: 
Co do innych miejsc to parę ciekawostek. W stropie mam 30cm wełny a mimo to na nieużytkowym poddaszu temperatura jest o kilka stopni wyższa niż na zewnątrz. Ciekawe skąd się bierze na górze to ciepło?  :smile: 

Jak wlazłem na strych z kamerą to generalnie przez strop (i drewniane belki 20cm grubości) jest ucieczka ciepła. 
Innymi słowy jak ktoś wam mówi, że 20-30 cm ocieplenia w dachu wystarcza to bajki wciska  :sad:  

Ale co tam ja wiem, zapytajcie ludzi Bachl, BASF czy Termoorganiki może oni mają inne zdanie na ten temat :wink: 

Natomiast na styku fundamentu z podwaliną domu zauważyłem miejscowe minimalne ucieczki ciepła. Zwłaszcza w jednym z rogów od strony północnej. Jak się temu przyjrzałem to podwalina patrząc od góry w tym miejscu nie jest równoległa do boku fundamentu ale jest jakieś 1 cm-2 cm przesunięta do wewnątrz. I to widać na kamerze. I w tym też pokoju mam też niższą temperaturę (jak już kiedyś pisałem) niż w innych pokojach. Niemniej to bardziej sprawa ścian domu niż fundamentu ale dom odbieram jako całość wiec piszę. Wiosną przyjrzę się temu lepiej i uszczelnię i docieplę te miejsca.

Natomiast bardzo "świecą" drzwi i okna (wsp. k=1,1). Taki zewnętrzny kominek. Zdziwiłem się też jak jest rola okiennic w domu i co one dają. Przy zamkniętych okiennicach temperatura okien i szyb patrząc od wewnątrz podnosi się o ok 1 stopień.
Zatem przy -15 i niższej temperatury obowiązkowo na noc zamykamy okiennice. Co ciekawe to zamknięcie okiennic nie przekłada się na mierzalną (zmierzoną przez termometr) temperaturę w pokoju. Tzn. niezależnie czy okiennice przy -15 zamykam czy nie, temp w pokoju po nocy jest taka sama przy takim samy zużyciu prądu przez ogrzewanie. 

Przypomnę że mam 6 litrowy dom czyli na ogrzewanie wychodzi mi w przeliczeniu ok 60kWh/m2 na rok.

----------


## QBELEK

Zastanawiam sie nad ta termowizją. Ale już chyba za późno (ciepło na zewnątrz). Rozumiem że kamerkę miałeś po koleżeńsku  :smile: .
Napisz czy warto dopłacać do interpretacji czy same zdjęcia wystarczą.

----------


## pdurys

Tak mial po kolezensku  :wink: 
O co Ci chodzi z interpretacja? Na zdjeciach widac na kolorowo gdzie jest cieplej gdzie chlodniej i jakie sa tam temperatury. Jesli potrzebujesz wytlumaczenia dlaczego tak jest to pewnie bedziesz potrzebowal z kims na ten temat porozmawiac, ale wydaje mi sie, ze dasz sam rade.

----------


## MCB

To nie takie proste.
Sama kalibracja tego cuda jest sztuką.

----------


## pdurys

Hmm, tego nie wiedzialem.
W instrukcji bylo napisane zamknac przeslone i nacisnac przycisk Calibrate. A tak na marginesie to sie sama kalibrowala za kazdym razem jak ja wlaczalem.

----------


## pawgar

> Tak mial po kolezensku


Tak się zastanawiałem, czy mogę napisać bez zgody samego zainteresowanego skąd maiłem kamerę ale jak się ujawnił to tym spokojniejszy jestem.
Dzięki wielkie Pawle za kamerę. Niesamowita zabawka.




> To nie takie proste.
> Sama kalibracja tego cuda jest sztuką.


Nie jest aż tak źle. 
Masz zakres temperatur względny i bezwzględny, różne ustawienia w zależności czy badasz metal czy inne powierzchnie, oraz ustawiasz czy mierzysz powierzchnie matowe, półmatowe czy połyskujące. 
Brzmi skomplikowanie ale to prosta sprawa, jak mi Paweł pokazał co i gdzie to w zasadzie po 3 minutach można ruszać z pomiarami.

A co do późniejszej analizy to trzeba wiedzieć czego oczekiwać po urządzeniu. Tzn. Kamera termowizyjna nie pokaże jak krąży powietrze w domu (a szkoda bo to w zasadzie najbardziej by mnie interesowało jedynie pokazuje gdzie jest jaka temperatura obiektów stałych ściany, stołu, okna. Jeżeli zatem mamy dwie dziury/szczeliny/szpary, z których z jednej dmucha huraganem a z drugiej tylko ledwo ciurka mroźne powietrze, to na kamerze będą te obydwie dziury widoczne jako dwa takie same chłodne miejsca. Dlatego poza badaniem kamerą należy każdą z tych mostków termicznych dokładnie obejrzeć gołym okiem. 

Ja na strychu pod dachem mam przerwę dylatacyjną kilku centymetrową. Wiem, że tamtędy musi uciekać ciepłe powietrze ale a kamerze tak bardzo tego nie widać, ściana przy tej przerwie za mało się nagrzewa aby było to zauważalne. Od zewnątrz kamera wykazała to miejsce jako cieplejsze ale niewiele różniące tak naprawdę się od temperatury ściany.
Dlatego po znalezieniu mostka termicznego trzeba się każdemu takiemu miejscu przyjrzeć i osobno rozpoznać temat.

Zaraz pewnie zostanę zjedzony za to co napiszę, ale mój kanadyjczyk w kamerze termowizyjnej wychodzi nieporównywalnie lepiej w porównaniu do innych domów w okolicy. Murowane sąsiadów nie wypadają tak dobrze.

PS kamera termowizyjna też się świetnie nadaje do szukania kota, który ucieknie z domu. Z odległości 100m w nocy wychwycił futrzaka na drzewie  :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

Pawgar taka zabawa kosztuje minimum 4 stówki jak się nie ma kolegi z zabawką do termowizji. Fajnie wiedzieć że za intrpretacje można podziękować bo to koszt ek'stra.

----------


## QBELEK

Jak już jesteśmy przy kosztach. Przyszedł rachunek  z energetyki. 688 kWh za pierwszy m-c grzania (luty) w budynku z poddaszem użytkowym z nieocieplonym ostatnim stropem, popuszczonymi oknami i niezasklepionymi otworami po między dachem a ścianami szczytowymi dla lepszego przewietrzenia. Temperatura zapodana na termostacie 6,00oC przez 12 h. Prąd w taryfie budowlanej (G11).

----------


## QBELEK

A więc pawgar, konsole które zostały wykonane zgodnie z projektem dla mocowania podwaliny w domu szkieletowym nie wpłynęły na zmniejszenie izolacyjności strefy brzegowej fundamentu?

----------


## tomek131

Nawiasem mówiąc te kilka osób wymieniające się ładnie doświadczeniami jest zadowolonych z Lelgalett i broni go jak niepodległośći ,a co pojawi się normalny użytkownik (czasem w innym wątku lub na innych forach )to albo płaci dużo ,albo mu nie dogrzewa,albo mu zle zrobili i będzie się sądzil.Dziwne

----------


## tomek131

http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-7kw-p...497046692.html
Nawet takie byle co , do ciepłego energooszczędnego domu ,zwykła płyta i wodna podłogówka i będzie taniej na inwestycji ,taniej na eksploatacji i nie będzie nic szumieć w chałupie

----------


## QBELEK

Tomku ja myslałem że na taryfie wyjdzie więcej zważywszy na to że to pierwszy rozruch zimnego fundamentu, a i temperatury tej zimy na zewnątrz były ekstremalne. Jak tylko niebo się przejaśniało zyski cieplne na promieniowaniu słonecznym przez okna powodowały podniesienie temperatury wewnatrz o 2-4oC.

----------


## pawgar

> A więc pawgar, konsole które zostały wykonane zgodnie z projektem dla mocowania podwaliny w domu szkieletowym nie wpłynęły na zmniejszenie izolacyjności strefy brzegowej fundamentu?


No to mam teraz coś dla Perma. Przy tych cokołach na styku podwaliny z fundamentem widać małą różnicę temperatur. 
Patrząc na dom jako całość, trudno to dostrzec bo dużo większa różnica temperatur jest przy oknach i drzwiach. 
Natomiast jak się zamknie okiennice to tą różnicę temperatur można zauważyć. Przy -6 na zewnątrz, przy wypustach było ok ok (-5, -4) stopni. Najlepiej będzie jak wrzucę później jakieś zdjęcia to będzie lepiej widać.

Większy bajer jest przy drzwiach wejściowych. W zasadzie jeden z wypustów fundamentu jest zrobiony akurat po środku progu drzwi. Próg jest dużo węższy niż ściana i jak to progi mają w zwyczaju i nie jest od spodu izolowany, w efekcie czego w zasadzie kawałek wypustu jakieś 1 cm żywcem wystaje poza obrys progu.
Skutkiem tego tam jest spora ucieczka ciepła. Będę musiał podkuć beton pod progiem i zaizolować go.

----------


## rewo66

Pozdrawiam legalletowiczów. Nie zaglądałem tutaj ostatnio ale jak widzę wątek cosik umiera więćgo podciągam  :roll eyes:  Panowie co to zmęczenie wiosenne was ogarnęło. U mnie małe postępy wybrałem już architekta który się obecnie męczy nad zmianami w projekcie i zagospodarowaniem działki. Obecnie zaczynam walkę z dostawcami mediów mam nadzieję że to nie będzie walka. Pozdrawiam ciepło.

----------


## Dareckyy

Ja na razie zakończyłem etap budowy dachu, w przyszłym tygodniu montują mi okna i drzwi. Potem ocieplenie i elewacja. I wreszcie środek: ocieplenie stropu, instalacje i dopiero wtedy odpalę Legalett. Na razie to widzę tylko skrzynki w podłodze  :wink:

----------


## natannatan

Jak taki system podłogowy czy tez fundamentowy  można ogrzać kominkiem ?  Kupiliśmy działkę gdzie  przydział prądu jest tylko 8 kw. Ktoś poradził nam kominek , czy ktoś tak ma  zrobione ? Jak w tym systemie jest alternatywa dla prądu ?

----------


## pdurys

Alternatywa - dowolny kociol podgrzewajacy wode do temperatury 55 degC
Kominek.
Wedlug mnie jesli mozesz to pomysl o DGP zamiast podlaczania tego do Legalettu. Chca wykorzystywac kominek jako jedyne zrodlo ciepla bedziesz musial CALY czas w nim palic. Piszac caly czas mam na mysli codziennie po kilka godzin. 

Niemniej jednak musisz przemyslec sprawe jak bedziesz wytwarza CWU. Wiec raczej bez jakiegos pieca sie nie obejdzie.

DGP - Dystrybucja Goracego Powietrza
CWU - Ciepla Woda Uzytkowa

----------


## M***ki

Jeśli taki kominek byłby w układzie z elektryczną grzałka , która jest w systemie norma ,  to jaki to problem ?  Też zastanawiam się nad budowa na płycie z grzaniem podłogowym . Wczoraj rozmawiałem z jednym z użytkowników takiego domu ale nie ma jeszcze kominka .

----------


## Jani_63

> Kupiliśmy działkę gdzie  przydział prądu jest tylko 8 kw. Ktoś poradził nam kominek , czy ktoś tak ma  zrobione ? Jak w tym systemie jest alternatywa dla prądu ?


To może zwróć wzrok w kierunku PCi.
Dla niej mocy przyłączeniowej na pewno starczy. Do wszystkiego  :wink:

----------


## Jani_63

*tomek131* długo wałkował temat współpracy Legalettu z pompą ciepła.
Nieskromnie przyznam że między innymi ja  :smile:  już jakiś czas temu sugerowałem że system może współpracować z PCI ZIRIUS M2.
Pompa ta dzięki bezpośredniemu skraplaniu jest wstanie osiągać wyższe temperatury GZ z w miarę przyzwoitą sprawnością COP.
Miło więc przeczytać, że firma wreszcie poszła po rozum do głowy i zaproponowała to rozwiązanie oficjalnie.
http://budujemydom.pl/component/option,com_content/task,specialblogcategory/act,view_topowe/id,5143/Itemid,210/
Szkoda tylko że znowu wdarł się bełkot marketingowy, sugerujący jakoby w każdych warunkach wystarczała powierzchnia 150m2 dla DZ.
150m2 jest to minimalna powierzchnia wymagana dla najsłabszej jednostki o mocy 5kW.
Ale najważniejsze że _tomek131_ wsadzając kij w mrowisko  :smile:  wywołał zmiany w podejściu do problemu zarządu.
Good job Tomku  :wink:

----------


## QBELEK

No tomek teraz nie ma zmiłuj się. Szwedzki fundament+szwedzka pompa czekają na naszego orędownika.
Ciekawe ile money na start trzeba zebrać dla takiego energooszczędnego zestawu?

----------


## HenoK

> Nieskromnie przyznam że między innymi ja  już jakiś czas temu sugerowałem że system może współpracować z PCI ZIRIUS M2.
> Pompa ta dzięki bezpośredniemu skraplaniu jest wstanie osiągać wyższe temperatury GZ z w miarę przyzwoitą sprawnością COP.
> Miło więc przeczytać, że firma wreszcie poszła po rozum do głowy i zaproponowała to rozwiązanie oficjalnie.
> http://budujemydom.pl/component/option,com_content/task,specialblogcategory/act,view_topowe/id,5143/Itemid,210/


Nadal uważam, że jest to tylko proteza, a nie efektywne rozwiązanie.
Na stronie : http://www.legalett.ca/Schematics_Wa...r_HeatPump.pdf można znaleźć wymagane dla takiego rozwiązania temperatury GZ pompy ciepła. To właśnie wysokie temperatury potrzebne w tym rozwiązaniu stawiają jego sensowność ekonomiczną pod znakiem zapytania.
O dziwo w innych krajach nie obawiają się innych sposobów ogrzewania w płycie Legalett :
http://www.legalett.fi/legalett/Ty%C3%B6vaiheet/

----------


## Jani_63

Pamiętam, że już jakiś czas temu wspominałeś że Legalett gdzie indziej stosuje równiez inne rozwiązania grzania płyty, ale jakoś przeszło to bez echa  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> Pamiętam, że już jakiś czas temu wspominałeś że Legalett gdzie indziej stosuje równiez inne rozwiązania grzania płyty, ale jakoś przeszło to bez echa


Podejrzewam, że chcą na razie wykorzystać ochronę patentową stosowanego przez siebie rozwiązania (skończy się ona na początku 2014 roku).

----------


## pawgar

> Jak taki system podłogowy czy tez fundamentowy  można ogrzać kominkiem ?  Kupiliśmy działkę gdzie  przydział prądu jest tylko 8 kw. Ktoś poradził nam kominek , czy ktoś tak ma  zrobione ? Jak w tym systemie jest alternatywa dla prądu ?


A może jednak przemyśleć jeszcze raz grzanie prądem. 
 8kWh to będzie za mało. Moje agregaty ciągną 8KWh (2 agregaty po 4 KWh) i Legalet mi wyliczył zapotrzebowanie na energię 24kWh. I takie przyłącze zrobiłem.
Dla pocieszenia jednak napiszę, że elektryk widząc moc przyłącza mówiąc delikatnie wyśmiał mnie. Stwierdził, że przepłaciłem bo spokojnie by 16KWh wystarczyło a na upartego nawet i 10KWh. 
Chodzi o to że 24KWh to maksymalna moc jaką zużywają wszystkie odbiorniki razem włączone, łącznie z ogrzewaniem, włączonymi światłami, żelazkiem, piekarnikiem, suszarką do włosów grzałką dla rybek i wszystkim innym czym się da. Niemniej praktycznie wykorzystuję góra połowę z tego. Tzn w nocy z reguły śpię więc pracuje mi tylko ogrzewanie, lodówka i zmywarka. Czyli góra 10KWh, w dzień włączam więcej urządzeń ale nie chodzi mi energożerne ogrzewanie czyli znów góra 10KWh. Koniec końców w zasadzie 10KWh by wystarczyło i nawet w jednej z rozmów taka sugestia ze strony elektryka padła aby podciągnąć 10KWh a do tego przekaźnik priorytetowy. Taki przekaźnik czuwa aby w układzie nie przekroczyć maksymalnej mocy a w przypadku jej przekroczenia odłącza jeden obwód. Inaczej mówiąc włączasz ogrzewanie elektryczne (dla Legaletu 2x4KWh to tak naprawdę 8,23KWh a nie 8,00KWh!) a jak ci się zachce w nocy włączyć piekarnik to na czas pracy piekarnika ogrzewanie samo wyłączy się. Jak skończysz wypieki i wyłączysz piekarnik,  automatycznie uruchomi ci się ponownie ogrzewanie.
Podsumowując. Jak masz 8KWh zapomnij o jakimkolwiek kompleksowym ogrzewaniu elektrycznym. Natomiast, jak dasz radę przekonać ZE na przyłącze 10KWh, sprawa grzania prądem jest do rozważenia.

----------


## Dareckyy

Mam pytanie dotyczące wykonania połączenia izolacji ze styropianu elementów brzegowych płyty o grubości 16 cm i styropianu będącego izolacją elewacji o grubości 20 cm - w jaki sposób macie zabezpieczony styk tych dwóch izolacji? Mój wykonawca chce połączyć oba elementy na tzw. "zamek" tzn. płyty styropianowe do ocieplenia elewacji będą podcięte na głębokość 5 cm tak, aby te 5 cm styropianu nachodziło na elementy brzegowe styropianu z płyty. Nie będą stosować żadnych dodatkowych uszczelnień w postaci pianki. Czy to wystarczy?

Szkic połączenia https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...91004575568434

----------


## pdurys

Mnie sie takie polaczenie podoba.
U mnie kiedy ocieplalem welna musialem zrobic listwy startowe, ktore teraz uszczelniam pianka na styku welna / styropian fundamentu.

Nie wiem tylko co zrobic z wejsciem do domu.
Mysle o przyklejeniu na styropianie plytek mrozodpornych i dalej kostka chodnika, ale jeszcze sie zastanawiam.

----------


## Browar

> ... Czy to wystarczy?
> 
> Szkic połączenia https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.cwik/DomekAbakon2009WStarymBielsku#5586491004575568434


 
Wystarczy

----------


## Dareckyy

A tak to wygląda w realu https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...10579707523410

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

*Dareckyy* te szczeliny pomiędzy płytami są niedopuszczalne. Pilnuj tego. Żadna pianka nie zastąpi szczelnego połączenia.

----------


## rewo66

> A tak to wygląda w realu https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...10579707523410


Bravo gratuluję postępów. Fotki obejrzałem echhhhhh jak ja ci zazdroszczę :big tongue:  :wink:

----------


## 3City

Witam. W moim domu zainstalowano mi wymienniki w legalecie 15.11.10. Dom dwie pelne kondygnacje, duuuuza pustka nad salonem, legalett w stropie. Styropian od 15-20cm. Plyta fundamentowa 187 metrow.  Dom pow użytkowa ok 260m2 plus budynek gospodarczy ok 100m2. Od wlaczenia systemu do dzis, utrzymywalem temp w domu ok 15st, w budynku gospodarczym (grzejniki plus podlogowka) ok 5st. W domu rekuperacja. Oczywiście to pierwszy sezon grzania. Do dziś wypaliłem ok 3300 litrow gazu. Tyle faktów. Gdybym miał budować drugi dom, mury stały by na fundamecie Legalett. 
PS. Od firmy Legalett, nie dostaję żadnych pieniędzy za reklamę. Pozdrawiam, Adam.

----------


## perm

> Witam. W moim domu zainstalowano mi wymienniki w legalecie 15.11.10. Dom dwie pelne kondygnacje, duuuuza pustka nad salonem, legalett w stropie. Styropian od 15-20cm. Plyta fundamentowa 187 metrow. Dom pow użytkowa ok 260m2 plus budynek gospodarczy ok 100m2. Od wlaczenia systemu do dzis, utrzymywalem temp w domu ok 15st, w budynku gospodarczym (grzejniki plus podlogowka) ok 5st. W domu rekuperacja. Oczywiście to pierwszy sezon grzania. Do dziś wypaliłem ok 3300 litrow gazu. Tyle faktów. Gdybym miał budować drugi dom, mury stały by na fundamecie Legalett. 
> PS. Od firmy Legalett, nie dostaję żadnych pieniędzy za reklamę. Pozdrawiam, Adam.


A możesz napisać ile kosztował cię ten Legalett? To w sumie bardzo ważna sprawa a wszyscy którzy chwalą Legalett jakoś konsekwentnie ją pomijają. Jeżeli możesz to podaj jeszcze jakie masz styro pod płytą, producent też by się przydał.

----------


## pawgar

> ile kosztował cię ten Legalett? (...) a wszyscy którzy chwalą Legalett jakoś konsekwentnie ją pomijają.


Perm, przynajmniej kilka osób podało cenę jaką zapłacili za Legalett. Wystarczy że poszukasz. Ceny padały łącznie z pracami ziemnymi i kruszywem pod fundament.

A z innej beczki to sam sobie przeczysz. Skoro *wszyscy*, którzy chwalą Legalet nie podają jego ceny, na jakiej więc podstawie wielokrotnie pisałeś, że jest on drogi? 

Jak poznałeś jego cenę, skoro nie potrafisz znaleźć postów z jego ceną?

----------


## pawgar

> płyta fundamentowa 180m2,z zatopionymi rurkami ogrzewania podłogowego wg wstępnych i raczej dokładnych wyliczeń wyniesie ok.40-45-tys.zł.
> Pod płytą styro 20cm EPS200 Hydro,jako szalunek tracony EPS100 Hydro 15cm,grubość żelbetu 25cm,zbrojona fi 12mm,na szkodach górniczych.


 Arturo podrzuć rozwiązanie jakie znalazleś Permowi. Chłopak siedzi tylko tu na tym wątku od kilku lat i się zagubił. Zamiast się budować jedynie wietrzy spiski masońsko-żydowskie a przy tym nie potrafi nawet znaleźć ani ceny Legaletu w wypowiedziach innych osób, ani nawet ceny na żadną inną płytę, nie potrafi też zebrać nawet oferty innej firmy.

Perm będzie ci wdzięczny.

----------


## perm

> Cena przyda się przy każdym nowym użytkowniku zachwalającym taki fundament 
> *Oszczędzi to każdemu trochę nerwów,wszak wiadomo,że Legalett nie jest dla ludzi chcących budować oszczędnie* 
> Nie raz użytkownicy pisali,że wycena jest szokująco wysoka a tego można by było uniknąć podając cenę.
> Nie dla każdego ok.80-90tys.zł za stan "0" jest kwotą do przełknięcia.
> 
> Ciekawy jestem ceny,mnie płyta fundamentowa 180m2,z zatopionymi rurkami ogrzewania podłogowego wg wstępnych i raczej dokładnych wyliczeń wyniesie ok.40-45-tys.zł.
> Pod płytą styro 20cm EPS200 Hydro,jako szalunek tracony EPS100 Hydro 15cm,grubość żelbetu 25cm,zbrojona fi 12mm,w płycie ok.700-800mb rurek podłogówki,na szkodach górniczych.


Dałeś EPS200 Hydro? Nie zaufałeś rozwiązaniu stosowanemu przez Legalett i tylko przez Legalett czyli taniemu EPS 100?  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Perm chce ci się jeszcze pisać.Ja już dawno zrezygnowałem z tego wynalazku ,głównie dlatego ,że nie da się podłączyć pompy ciepła ,szumi i jest drogie.Wolę płytę i na niej podłogówkę wodną.Taniej ,bardziej uniwersalnie i niczego nie będę musiał upychać watami i kombinować ,żeby nie szumiało i najważniejsze -dogrzeje mi dom do więcej niż 21stopni gdybym chciał,a z Legalett ,jak parę razy pisano bywają z tym problemy

----------


## perm

> Perm chce ci się jeszcze pisać.Ja już dawno zrezygnowałem z tego wynalazku ,głównie dlatego ,że nie da się podłączyć pompy ciepła ,szumi i jest drogie.Wolę płytę i na niej podłogówkę wodną.Taniej ,bardziej uniwersalnie i niczego nie będę musiał upychać watami i kombinować ,żeby nie szumiało i najważniejsze -dogrzeje mi dom do więcej niż 21stopni gdybym chciał,a z Legalett ,jak parę razy pisano bywają z tym problemy


Chcę, nie chcę. Ja tego tak nie traktuję. Mam coś do powiedzenia to się wypowiadam czy to tu czy w innych wątkach. To że ktoś tu z Legalett będzie na mnie najeżdżał to mi delikatnie mówiąc wisi. Przesadzą, będzie informacja do moderatora i tyle. Oni tak postępują więc mimo że nigdy tego nie robiłem odpłacę im tym samym. Myślę że sporo osób którzy ten wątek czytają zastanowią się nad kilkoma sprawami, dzięki tobie również o ile nie przede wszystkim  :smile: .

----------


## zbyszek1982

Powiedzcie ile lawa musi odstac by układac na niej już bloczki fundamentowe?Ekipa w sobote ma mi wylewac a w poniedziałek chca juz stawaić sciany.Mma wrazenie ze jest to za szybko.Jak uwazacie?

----------


## pdurys

A dlaczego pytasz o to na forum plyty fundamentowej?

Lawa jeszcze nie bedzie obciazona, wiec jak za tydzien nie zaczna Ci wylewac stropu na pietrze to raczej ok, ale na sto procent zapytaj sie swojego kierbuda, bo to on  bedzie swiecil oczami w razie czego.

----------


## rewo66

Witam co tu tak pustoooooo !!!!!!!




> Perm chce ci się jeszcze pisać.Ja już dawno zrezygnowałem z tego wynalazku ,głównie dlatego ,że nie da się podłączyć pompy ciepła ,szumi i jest drogie.Wolę płytę i na niej podłogówkę wodną.Taniej ,bardziej uniwersalnie i niczego nie będę musiał upychać watami i kombinować ,żeby nie szumiało i najważniejsze -dogrzeje mi dom do więcej niż 21stopni gdybym chciał,a z Legalett ,jak parę razy pisano bywają z tym problemy


Ja też zrezygnowałem ale z innych powodów. Tomek każdy system ma swoje wady i jeszcze nie wymyslono takiego idealnego pasującego dla wszystkich. Decyzja o wyborze jest zawsze indywidualna i zalezy także od innych czynników i okoliczności, których nie będę tu wymieniał bo za długo by o tym pisać. I fakt rezygnacji z tego rozwiązania nie wywołuje umnie frustracji polegającej na wytykaniu samych negatywów tegoż systemu. Nalezy szanować czyjś wybór. W końcu na tym polega różnorodność tego świata.

----------


## perm

> ... I fakt rezygnacji z tego rozwiązania nie wywołuje umnie frustracji polegającej na wytykaniu samych negatywów tegoż systemu. Nalezy szanować czyjś wybór. W końcu na tym polega różnorodność tego świata.


To żeś strzelił! Jaka frustracja? Frustrację to mogą przeżywać nabywcy Legalett jak dowiedzą się że identyczne w działaniu rozwiązanie można miec dużo taniej. Zanim cos napiszesz to może sie zastanów. Ja nigdy nie brałem pod uwagę Legalett. Nie przekonuje mnie ogrzewanie powietrzem, nie przekonuje mnie tanie styro pod fundamentem. Baaardzo nie przekonuje mnie cena. Problemem w tym wątku nie jest postawa forumowiczów tylko klonów przeróżnych Legalett. Jakiekolwiek zapytanie w tym wątku które może poddać w wątpliwość technologię Legalett jest tu traktowane jak atak na firmę. Forumowicz pytający staje się przedstawicielem konkurencji/złośliwym trollem/mało rozgarniętym ale sfrustrowanym barankiem nie rozumiejącym podstawowych rzeczy ale uparcie pytającym (do wyboru). Ja tu chciałem znaleść odpowiedź co można dać pod płytę. Nie znalazłem. Wiem tylko że nie może to być EPS 100. Wystarczyłoby by ktokolwiek z Legalett napisał coś na ten temat Wytłumaczył dlaczego stosują takie a nie inne rozwiązania. Wiele osób chce budować dom na płycie niekoniecznie z Legalett. EPS 100 byłby bardzo dobrym bo najtańszym rozwiązaniem gdyby nie wątpliwości z nim związane. Tutaj ich rozwiania lub potwierdzenia ze strony firmy Legalett nie znajdą. Jakiś ślad jednak jest. PiotrO który był znikł gdzieś a który od lat dzielnie obmawiał tutaj wszystkich z wątpliwościami opisał przypadki stwardniałego styropianu pod płytą legalett. Inny z klonów wprawdzie napisał później że to kłamstwo ale tu akurat PiotrowiO bym wierzył. Jakaś korzyść jednak z tej "dyskusji" jest. Ja napewno styropianu pod płytę nie dam. Myślę że wielu innych też.

----------


## rewo66

Fakt może przesadziłem i słowo frustracja nie było najwłasciwsze. Chodziło mi głównie o to, iż jesli jakiegoś rozwiązania nie stosuję to nie muszę zaraz wyciągać jego negatywne strony w celu uzasadnienia rezygnacji z niego. Rezygnacja z  Legallettu u mnie była spowodowana czym innym i przyznan że głównie jego kosztem. Co do zastosowania styropianu EPS 100 pod płytą to też mam watpliwości, ale zawsze jest wybór można dać XPS. Nie liczyłbym na to iż Legallett przyzna że stosowany styropian się nie nadaje. Każda dyskusja jest dobra, gdy jest dyskusją.

----------


## qwerty2

_"Forumowicz pytający staje się przedstawicielem konkurencji/złośliwym trollem/mało rozgarniętym ale sfrustrowanym barankiem nie rozumiejącym podstawowych rzeczy ale uparcie pytającym (do wyboru)."_

Taaa, jak to jest , a forumowicz entuzjasta rozwiązania - to oczywiście naiwna kryptoreklama L. Oczywiście należy dodać, że forumowicz pytający natrzaskał ponad 2000 postów i nadal pyta, a forumowicz entuzjasta skreślił kilka słów i wziął sie za budowanie. Zajrzałem po kilku miesiącach na temat - a tu bez zmian, malkontenci na etacie. Jak by tu było nudno - gdyby nie samotny rycerz walczący w obronie naiwnych.
Ja sam nie zdecydowałem się na L. bo jest dla ludzi zamożnych - i tyle. Co nie oznacza, że nie jest bardzo ciekawą alternatywą dla budowania standardowego. mam znajomych którzy mają chatkę na L. ( i są baaardzo ciepłolubni) - i jak mówią wybór L. był prawidłowy - i dziś pobudowali by sie tak samo.

Wracając do sprawy.
*PANOWIE I PANIE
WIĘCEJ BUDOWANIA, MNIEJ PISANIA.* A jeśli pisanie  to chociaż do rzeczy. Powtarzanie swoich teorii co 10 postów jest nużące.

----------


## M***ki

Faktem jest że poszczególne wątki tematyczne są w znacznym stopniu  "opanowane" przez grupy jedynie słusznych ekspertów , niektóre nieprzerwanie od wielu lat a 2000 wpisów to kwestia zaledwie 3 -4 miesięcy pracy.. Właśnie pracy..  Osobiście jestem zainteresowany legalett lub inną płyta pod planowany dom , najbardziej przekonują mnie rozmowy z osobami które takie coś mają ..Doświadczenia i spostrzeżenia z czasu budowy są często bezcenne  :wink: . A system oglądam od kilku lat przy okazji własnej działalności , inaczej jednak patrzę na to gdy planuje budowę u siebie niż gdy tylko dokładam swoje  TO i OWO u klienta.

----------


## Essa

*Szukam osób, które maja Legalett podłączony do gazu, czyli działający na agregatach wodnych*

Jak wygląda eksploatacja takiego ustrojstwa, jaką temperaturę pomieszczeń da się uzyskać, jaki piec i jaki koszt, albo może raczej ile m3 gazu w sezonie?
Info może być na priv.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile: )

----------


## tomek131

http://www.rp.pl/artykul/9211,611880...ropianie-.html
To jak jeszcze oszukają na styro to chałupa na EPS100 się może przewrócić  :smile:

----------


## Piotr O.

Perm napisał: "PiotrO który był znikł..."
Mylisz się, nie zniknąłem. Czasem sobie czytam i mam niezły ubaw z "kataryniarskiej roboty" Twojej i Tomka. Ciągle to samo i nic sensownego.
Ciekawe ile jeszcze czasu będziecie tracić zanim coś wybudujecie - a może nie macie takich zamiarów?
Wasz wybór tylko szkoda, że miejsce zajmujecie i trzeba przewijać ekrany, aby poczytać innych piszących na temat doświadczeń użytkowania Legalett.
A tymczasem kolejna ładna zima za nami spędzona w ciepłym domku na świetnym fundamencie grzewczym.
Pięknej wiosny życzę i dużo zdrowia - także psychicznego.  :Smile:

----------


## perm

> Perm napisał: "PiotrO który był znikł..."
> Mylisz się, nie zniknąłem. Czasem sobie czytam i mam niezły ubaw z "kataryniarskiej roboty" Twojej i Tomka. Ciągle to samo i nic sensownego.
> Ciekawe ile jeszcze czasu będziecie tracić zanim coś wybudujecie - a może nie macie takich zamiarów?
> Wasz wybór tylko szkoda, że miejsce zajmujecie i trzeba przewijać ekrany, aby poczytać innych piszących na temat doświadczeń użytkowania Legalett.
> A tymczasem kolejna ładna zima za nami spędzona w ciepłym domku na świetnym fundamencie grzewczym.
> Pięknej wiosny życzę i dużo zdrowia - także psychicznego.


O jak już jesteś to może napisz jak to z tym zgniatającym sie styropianem pod płytami Legalett było? Browar zarzucił ci że nie wiesz co piszesz, czyli że to kłamstwo jakieś. Tylko jaki interes miałby w kłamstwie taki dzielny obrońca Legalett? To jak, wiesz co piszesz czy nie? Miał rację Browar pisząc że nie bardzo?
No i jeszcze to:



> dużo zdrowia - także psychicznego


Jakie to eleganckie! Nie masz argumentów no to z grubej rury. Nie chcą klienci byle jakiego styropianu? Może zmieńcie na taki nie byle jaki?

----------


## tomek131

Piotr O napisał:
Wasz wybór tylko szkoda, że miejsce zajmujecie i trzeba przewijać ekrany, aby poczytać innych piszących na temat doświadczeń użytkowania Legalett.

Tu takich nie ma (no może jeden góra dwóch)reszta to kółko wzajemnej adoracji.Ja już nawet tego nie czytam,jak natknę się na coś co przypomni mi o Legalett to wkleję (jak to będzie coś dobrego też wkleję,ale że nie ma to nie moja wina  :smile:  )

----------


## tomek131

I nie wszystko co złe wklejam.Na ten przykład takie coś:

legalett to grzanie powietrzem w rurach zalanych betonem albo czym innym, pompa ciepła to urządzenie niskotemperaturowe, tylko wtedy jej użytkowanie ma sens, powietrze ma małe ciepło właściwe więc pc do tego za bardzo nie pasuje, co innego podłogówka na wodę, sam pomysł z grzaniem powietrzem wcale nie jest głupi ale z pc to jest dupa, to jest proste tyle że ktoś kto polecił ci obie te rzeczy jako współpracujące to debil,

Mogłoby się odnosić wprost do ciebie,bo to ty zachwalałeś ten układ  :smile: 
Zrezygnowałem z tego wynalazku,więc ew czasem jako pod kątem płyty jako takiej mogę zajrzeć,ale dyskusje już zakończylem wszelakie

----------


## MCB

Wczoraj skułem kawałek płyty aby podłączyć się do przepustu fi 110mm w spiżarni (wentylacja).
Styro jak styro. Nie wygląda na zgnieciony chociaż na pewno trochę jest. To można pewnie wyliczyć z odpowiednich tabel. Na oko nie widać.
Mam podejrzenie, że to co Piotr uznał za zgnieciony styropian to był styropian upaprany betonem.
W miejscach styku płyty ze styropianem, zwłaszcza tam gdzie zlokalizowane są przepusty, a więc czasem na całej grubości styropianu jest on/może być mocno upaprany betonem. Taka skórka. To jest twarde.

Co do PC to też uważałem, że się nie nadają. Moja wiedza o PC pochodzi z czasów rozpoczęcia budowy, a więc dość odległych. Nie wybrałem PC więc nie interesowałem się już tym zagadnieniem. Z tego co wiem obecnie produkuje się już PC dające większą temp. na wyjściu przy zachowaniu akceptowalnej sprawności.
Nie sprawdzałem tego, więc głowy nie dam, ale zamiast "kategorycznie nie" teraz daję "być może".

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Harnaś78

Witam. Właśnie kończę budowę na Legalecie, w systemie Praefa. Jak na razie rewelacja. Dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym stoi od X. 2010, w XII skończyłem oklejanie styropianem (ściany 15 cm keramzytobeton + 18 cm styro). Oklejałem sam na piankę. Tynkować będę dopiero w czerwcu. Okna - trzyszybowe o U = 0,7. Dom - parterówka (102 m2) z nieogrzewanym, ale ocieplonym poddaszem. Agregaty odpaliłem 28 XII. Grzeję tylko na II taryfie, ustawione jest 18 st. Do tej pory wyszło mi średnie zużycie (łącznie z rozgrzaniem domu od -2) I - III 480 PLN/msc. Moim zdaniem nieźle, zważywszy, że dom poza pracami wykończeniowymi jest nieużywany, w tym okresie bez drzwi wew., za to bez przerwy otwierany. Nie mówiąc o kilku tonach wyziębionych kafelek, zaprawy, gipsu, tynku włożonych do domu. Jak ktoś ma pytania - śmiało walić  :wink:

----------


## tomek131

Kto budował i jak wrażenia?Wiesz ,że tu ci z jednym postem i chwalący są z definicji po dotychczasowych doświadczeniach podejrzani  :smile:

----------


## perm

> Witam. Właśnie kończę budowę na Legalecie, w systemie Praefa. Jak na razie rewelacja. Dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym stoi od X. 2010, w XII skończyłem oklejanie styropianem (ściany 15 cm keramzytobeton + 18 cm styro). Oklejałem sam na piankę. Tynkować będę dopiero w czerwcu. Okna - trzyszybowe o U = 0,7. Dom - parterówka (102 m2) z nieogrzewanym, ale ocieplonym poddaszem. Agregaty odpaliłem 28 XII. Grzeję tylko na II taryfie, ustawione jest 18 st. Do tej pory wyszło mi średnie zużycie (łącznie z rozgrzaniem domu od -2) I - III 480 PLN/msc. Moim zdaniem nieźle, zważywszy, że dom poza pracami wykończeniowymi jest nieużywany, w tym okresie bez drzwi wew., za to bez przerwy otwierany. Nie mówiąc o kilku tonach wyziębionych kafelek, zaprawy, gipsu, tynku włożonych do domu. Jak ktoś ma pytania - śmiało walić


Możesz napisać ile zapłaciłeś za fundament i ściany?

----------


## MCB

> Kto budował i jak wrażenia?Wiesz ,że tu ci z jednym postem i chwalący są z definicji po dotychczasowych doświadczeniach podejrzani


Apropos doświadczeń.
Ja właśnie kończę budowę. Napisałem 973 posty.
Ty jeszcze nie zacząłeś budować a już zdążyłeś natrzaskać 885 postów. Gratuluję.

----------


## tomek131

Dlatego właśnie ,ja nie dałem się naciągnąć na wynalazki typu Legalett  :smile:

----------


## Harnaś78

Ceny brutto:

1) Fundament z całym osprzętem (kanaliza, inne podejścia, geodeta, wykopy, podsypka z zagęszczeniem itp, + integracja z DGP połowy płyty), styro EPS 200, rury legaletu spiro fi 100 + agregaty i sterowniki, zacierka w tolerancji +/- 1,5mm (gwarantują +/- 3mm ale wyszło lepiej): 67 000.  

2) Ściany zew i wew. z instalacjami i przeróbkami bez okien to ok 50 000 (gdzieś wsadziłem faktury za przeróbki). W tym wypasiona odgromówka - dom wchodzi narożem pod linię 110 kV i taki był wymóg nadzoru.

Technologia jest jak widzę trochę inna niż u większości. Myślę, że to dlatego, że mój wykonawca robi to na licencji (dostają tylko agregaty), ale wg własnego pomysłu. Nie wiem tylko czy tu mogę wpisywać jego nazwę. Ale to nie żadna firma "kogucik". Ci z Górnego Śląska pewnie wiedzą o kogo chodzi.

----------


## perm

> Ceny brutto:
> 
> 1) Fundament z całym osprzętem (kanaliza, inne podejścia, geodeta, wykopy, podsypka z zagęszczeniem itp, + integracja z DGP połowy płyty), styro EPS 200, rury legaletu spiro fi 100 + agregaty i sterowniki, zacierka w tolerancji +/- 1,5mm (gwarantują +/- 3mm ale wyszło lepiej): 67 000. 
> 
> 2) Ściany zew i wew. z instalacjami i przeróbkami bez okien to ok 50 000 (gdzieś wsadziłem faktury za przeróbki). W tym wypasiona odgromówka - dom wchodzi narożem pod linię 110 kV i taki był wymóg nadzoru.
> 
> Technologia jest jak widzę trochę inna niż u większości. Myślę, że to dlatego, że mój wykonawca robi to na licencji (dostają tylko agregaty), ale wg własnego pomysłu. Nie wiem tylko czy tu mogę wpisywać jego nazwę. Ale to nie żadna firma "kogucik". Ci z Górnego Śląska pewnie wiedzą o kogo chodzi.


Dzięki że napisałeś. Dla wielu osób cena ma podstawowe znaczenie. Dzięki takiej informacji mozna sobie porównać to zozwiązanie z innymi. Sciany prefabrykowane generalnie wychodzą drogo czy to z keramzytobetonu czy z betonu. Płytę można sobie sprokurować sporo taniej no ale niekoniecznie szybciej czy bardziej bezproblemowo.

----------


## piotr.nowy

*Harnaś78* napisz jaki projekt budujesz . Albo chociaż jakie wymiary ma płyta, bo znamy ceny ale nie bardzo wiadomo za "ile" tej płyty i ścian.

----------


## Harnaś78

Odpowiadam przedmówcom. Wybaczcie, że tak rozwlekle, ale temat szeroki. Oj szeroki.

1) Czy ściany prefabrykowane są drogie? To zależy czego się oczekuje i co oferuje wykonawca. Moje w środku błyszczą się jak przysłowiowe "psu jajca". Są idealnie proste, gładkie i pionowe. Otwory okienne i drzwiowe tak samo. Oglądałem z żonką inne budowy w tym systemie przed podjęciem decyzji, i ich wygląd nas przekonał. Zrezygnowaliśmy z tynków/gładzi wewnętrznych - praktycznie wszystko tapetujemy. Tam gdzie chcemy machnąć kolorek - tapety do malowania. Efekt jest podwójny  - zaoszczędziliśmy, lekką ręką licząc, 12 - 15 tys. na wykończeniówce, a dodatkowo tapety całkiem sprawnie wyciszyły dom (kupiliśmy relatywnie grube). U znajomych przy tynkach straszne echo jest. Poza tym ściany są diablo mocne i na zwykłych kołkach wieszam na ścianach co tylko mi się zamarzy - ot chociażby wieszak na koła zimowe do dwóch aut w gospodarczym. Przy bloczkach komórkowych i porothermie trzeba cudować ze specjalnymi kotwami, a nieraz i tak dopiero trzecia dziura trzyma. Idąc dalej - nie interesują mnie nadproża, jak i stężenia wieńca - bo ich po prostu nie ma. Ściany przy pionowych krawędziach bocznych mają zapuszczone stalowe kształtowniki na które pasują specjalne spinki z blachy "8". Całość jest spawana. Odpada cały cyrk z zabezpieczeniami na szkody górnicze. Więźba jest przywiercona kotwami do calizny ścian i przy huraganie to musiałby dom chyba w całości odlecieć żeby były jakieś uszkodzenia - płyta ścienna przecież jest zbrojona. Reasumując dom nie pracuje, nie osiada, nie trzeba go suszyć. Żadnych pęknięć, więźba sztywna jak szlag, w związku z czym również sufit podwieszany "stoi" (mam konstrukcję stropu z belek 210 x 160). No i mam gwarancję na całą konstrukcję budynku na 50 lat. Owszem można pewnie taniej, inaczej i niekoniecznie gorzej. Ja tylko podałem powyżej mój tok myślowy który doprowadził mnie do takich, a nie innych wniosków.

2) Pewnie, że płytę można by zrobić taniej, ale samemu i bez gwarancji. Jak się będzie brało inne firmy to z tym taniej już tak różowo nie będzie. Płacić wtedy trzeba za:
- projekt
- obmiary
- wykopy
- podsypkę z zagęszczeniem
- wykonanie podejść wod - kan i energetyki
- ułożenie podkładu styro
- zazbrojenie płyty i rozłożenie systemu (geodeta po raz drugi)
- betonowanie
- zacierka
- geodeta 3 raz - obmiar powykonawczy
- kierownik budowy + insp nad. 
- robocizna
- agregaty, sterowanie oraz ich późniejsze podpięcie.
W moim przypadku wszystkie te koszty pokrył wykonawca. (Tak - inspektora też, a mogłem go sobie dowolnie wybrać, tak są zasrańcy pewni swego. Zrezygnowałem i kazałem sobie w zamian za to zrobić schody zewn. i podsypkę na podjazd). Tak jak sobie liczyłem - to na metodzie "samemu" zaoszczędziłbym 4500 - 5000. A spędziłbym na budowie bite 3 tygodnie,  potem dodatkowo bym pewnie jeszcze rok był chory z nerwów. Aaa, przedtem pewnie i półroczny casting materiałów, metod i fachowców...
Natomiast jeżeli się ma kilku chłopa w rodzinie co się nie boją roboty i są w stanie poświęcić 6 - 7 weekendów to ok., wtedy już będzie taniej. Robociznę przy tej robocie per saldo wyceniam na ok. 15 tys. To przecież niemało.

3) Projekt "gotowiec". Archon +, "Dom we wrzosach". Aranżację do technologii prefabrykowanej wykonawca dał w pakiecie. Dodatkowo, ponieważ ściany są cieńsze niż w oryginale (chyba 22 cm komórkowego) uzyskałem bodajże 8 m2 powierzchni domu ekstra (94 vs 102).

4) Od razu mówię - nie tylko sielanka z tym moim wykonawcą jak i systemem. Ale ogólnie duży "+" Od momentu wbicia pierwszej łopaty, do zamieszkania minie dokładnie rok i 14 dni. Praktycznie mam wszystko gotowe. Wprowadzam się po majowych.

Jak chcecie kolejny esej o problemach to piszcie, wtedy coś w wolnej chwili naskrobię  :wink:

----------


## perm

Ja mam wycenę fundamentu płytowego o pow 105 m2 na 38 tyś na gotowo w tym robocizna tylko 5 tyś. Firma od posadzek przemysłowych. Była też inna firma która chciała to samo zrobić za 30 tyś ale nie wzbudzili mojego zaufania. Do tego dojdzie ogrzewanie wodne z kotłem elektrycznym w dodatkowych wylewkach za ok 8 tyś + 3 tyś wylewki. Ok 50 tyś brutto wszystko razem. Plusami w stosunku do twojego rozwiązania są granulat szkła piankowego jako izolacja zamiast taniego styro, wylewki w których będzie podłogówka a ktore umożliwiają wyprofilowanie spływów, umieszczenie instalacji wodnej i elektrycznej, izolację mostków pod drzwiami zewnętrznymi, dosyć łatwą naprawę w razie awarii. Podłogówka wodna daje możliwość podłączenia dowolnego źródła ciepła z PC włącznie. Mam nadzieję zdążyć zrobić to wszystko w tym roku więc zamieszczę zdjęcia i opiszę doświadczenia. Za Legalett zapłaciłbym jak piszesz ok 17 tyś więcej a miałbym jednak system z cechami które dla mnie sa wadami nie do zaakceptowania.

Ściany prefabrykowane (nie koniecznie PRAEFA) sa łakomym kąskiem. Też bym chciał ale mówiąc krótko nie stać mnie. Za drogo wychodzi.

----------


## Dareckyy

Cześć Harnaś,

budowałeś się najprawdopodobniej z Pref-Budem. Ja się buduję z Abakonem i poniosłem podobne koszty. Wymiar mojej płyty to: 8,0x11,8 m, czyli 94,4 mkw, użytkowej wychodzi ok. 84 mkw. Zastosowałem grubszą warstwę styropianu (30 cm EPS100). Ze względu na pochyły teren sporo kosztowała mnie podbudowa pod płytę, koszt materiału był po mojej stronie, dodatkowo musiałem zapłacić za zabezpieczenie skarpy. Natomiast trochę więcej zapłaciłem za ściany (+ 10%).

Możesz wrzucić jakieś fotki z budowy?

----------


## Essa

No tak...
Legalett rzeczywiscie w budowie jest rewelacyjny.
Problemy pojawiaja sie pozniej, gdy chcesz to ogrzac do 23-24 stopni. Zreszta juz o tym Browar pisal - L. nie uciagnie powyzej 21 st. na II taryfie.
I naszym zdaniem jest to wina zlego, niedoszacowanego projektu.

----------


## Dareckyy

Myślę, że jest to kwestia doboru ilości i mocy agregatów do powierzchnia domu i odpowiedniego zaizolowania budynku. W moim przypadku zaprojektowano 2 agregaty o mocy 4kW każdy. W trakcie budowy zwiększyłem ilość izolacji płyty, ścian i stropu, zamontowałem "cieplejsze" okna, wentylację z rekuperacją. Sądzę, że system jest teraz przewymiarowany. Być może wystarczyłby jeden agregat, gdybym wcześniej zdecydował się budować dom energooszczędny. Myślę, że nie będę miał problemów z uzyskaniem wyższych temperatur w pomieszczeniach, choć generalnie wole temperaturę w okolicach 20 st. C. Jak system jest wydajny okaże się dopiero podczas kolejnej zimy.

----------


## tomek131

Ależ laurka Harnaś.A wady to jak mniemam to ,że zamiast 7.00 dwa razy byli 7.15.
A to na co większość narzeka czyli poukruszane ściany ,zbrojenie na wierzchu było?A powiedz jeszcze ,bo tam nie ma wieńca klasycznego?Tzn spawają takie dwie blaszki i łączą ściany i mówisz ,że to lepiej jak wieniec??
Perm,nie wiem czy ty dobrze porównujesz,bo według mnie płyta fundamentowa  i praefa to system ,który można wykorzystać do budowy do stanu deweloperskiego ,ze względu na czas wykonania.Czyli robimy stan deweloperski w 3 miechy i porównujemy jego koszty ze stanem deweloperskim w technologii tradycyjnej.Dla mnie porównanie samych ścian z praefy do ścian z czegokolwiek trochę mija się z celem.Tzn albo zlecam stan deweloperski firmie ,która robi płytę i praefę i mam go w 3 miechy,albo robię tradycyjnie (same ściany to moment)i nie bawię się w wynalazki typu praefa ,bo solidniejsze i łatwiejsze w razie ew póżniejszej odsprzedaży są ściany murowane.Polska to tradycyjny kraj i tyle.Pewnie przez to ,taki dom (tradycyjny)nawet byłby droższy w odpsrzedaży.Ja zawsze patrze ile płacę i ile to jest warte (a warte zawsze tyle ile ktoś chce zapłacić)
W każdym razie takie porównanie stan deweloperski vs stan deweloperski w dwóch technologiach uważam za ciekawe.2500chcą mniej więcej za metr (płyta i praefa)w tradycji mówi się o 2tys za metr
Ale z jeszcze innej strony - praefa to jedyny system praefabrykacji który brałbym pod uwagę-żadne tam domy z desek i kartonu.Na pewno zaletą jest szybkość oraz to że to mur a nie karton oraz to ,że przy systemie budowy do stanu deweloperskiego znamy końcową cenę przed rozpoczęciem budowy, jak również to ,że nasz wkład pracy w taką budowę (płyta lub płyta Legalett plus Praefa)jest niższy niż w systemie gospodarczym.
O wadach jednego i drugiego są całe wątki to nie bedę zaśmiecał  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Aaaaa perm,pewnie powiesz ,że sam zrobiłbyś płytę albo ktoś wyspecjalizowany w płytach a potem rzuciłbyś ściany bo szybko i nie trza tynkować i nie muszą schnąć.No może i tak ,ale to pewnie wychodzi faktycznie drogo.Liczyłeś dokładnie -robocizna ,materiał,tynki?
Może w ogóle robót jakim jest stan deweloperski inaczej  się ściana z Praefy rozkłada
Ale jakby ci przyszli robić strop i dach i zobaczyli takie ściany to by uciekli bo by nie wiedzieli czego tu się chycić i jak zacząć  :smile:

----------


## MCB

> No tak...
> Legalett rzeczywiscie w budowie jest rewelacyjny.
> Problemy pojawiaja sie pozniej, gdy chcesz to ogrzac do 23-24 stopni. Zreszta juz o tym Browar pisal - L. nie uciagnie powyzej 21 st. na II taryfie.
> I naszym zdaniem jest to wina zlego, niedoszacowanego projektu.


Witam!
Napisz proszę jakie były założenia projektowe.

----------


## Essa

*MCB* o jakie zalozenia projektowe Ci chodzi? Bo swoj dom opisywalam na tym watku co najmniej dwa razy, wystarczy poszukac w moich postach.
Agregaty mamy dwa 4 i 5 kW, a i tak narozny pokoj polnocno-zachodni jest niedogrzany - to ewidentny blad projektowy, moim zdaniem. Oczywiscie mozna byc zimnolubnym, ale system podobno ogrzewa do 30 stopni... W tym roku musielismy sie dogrzewac kaloryferkami elektrycznymi do 23-24 stopni.
Dla tych, ktorzy pisza o dobrym ociepleniu - trzeci sezon latamy najmniejsze szczelinki w ociepleniu, ocieplilismy dodatkowo wieniec, styk styro plyty-styro elewacji, poprawilismy parapety wewnetrzne i zewnetrzne, nie mamy na razie zadnej wentylacji - coz... efekt tych dzialan jest niemal niemierzalny.

----------


## MCB

U siebie wyliczyłem ile kW potrzebuje mój dom. Wyszło ok. 5kW.
Zaprojektowano mi 3 agregaty, łącznie 14,8kW.
To mi wystarczyło żeby grzać tylko na II taryfie ogrzewając także nie uwzględnione w wyliczeniach poddasze (tu trochę wspomagania kominkiem).
Więcej niż 22 stopnie nigdzie nie dawałem bo to dla mnie za dużo. Co ciekawe było to za mało do czasu kiedy nie nagrzały się wszystkie ściany.
Wcześniej 25 stopni (z kominka) to było mało. A że grzałem tylko wieczorami to miałem duże skoki temperatury i marzłem nawet przy 25.
Dopiero kiedy wygasiłem kominek i pozwoliłem Legalettowi zrobić swoje, temp. ustabilizowała się.
Od tej pory na komfort cieplny zdecydowanie największy wpływ ma obecność słońca. I nie chodzi tu o temperaturę całości pomieszczenia.
Trudno to określić. Tu raczej chodzi o subiektywne odczucia  :smile: 

U Ciebie niedogrzany jest jeden pokój czy cały dom? Jakie jest projektowe (projekt domu) zapotrzebowanie tego pokoju na energię?
Jaki agregat obsługuje ten pokój i ile stref z agregatu jest wykorzystanych?
Czy ten sam agregat nie obsługuje tez pomieszczenia z nastawioną niska temperaturą?

----------


## tomek131

http://www.nowydom.slask.pl/index-2.php
Harnaś Pref-budowi I Abakonowi (sporo negatywnych opinii o jednych i drugich ostatnio)rośnie konkurencja ,cena od razu 10tys mniej za Dom we Wrzosach ,do tego możliwy ponoć duuuuuży rabat Pref-bud i Abakon mówi o nich,że to tania podróbka praefy a ja słyszałem co innego...Jak ktoś chce może warto się zainteresować.Choć to nie ten wątek,ale L często jest z praefą to sobie pozwoliłem

----------


## Harnaś78

Czołem towarzystwu.

Idąc za tokiem komentarzy:

Perm - to ci rzeczywiście tanio wyszło. Gratuluję szperania. Przyznam się, że o granulacie ze szkła piankowego pierwsze słyszę, zaciekawiło mnie to mocno. Ja z kolei zastanawiałem się nad całą podsypką z keramzytu (ok 50 cm miąższości) już bez styropianu, tylko zagęszczoną. Parametry toto powinno mieć podobne, tyle, że trwalsze. Ale jak przyszło do decyzji to wymiękłem. Mea culpa, jak mawiają.

Dareckyy - tak, to Pref - Bud. Jeśli chodzi o fotki to poszperam i wrzucę.

Essa - Owszem jest bajka. A widzę, że lubisz ciepełko  :wink:  A tak poważnie - to mój bez problemów uciągnął 22 st na drugiej, a mostki mam konkretne, jak i jeszcze w ogóle brak ocieplenia nad samym wejściem. Co prawda nie próbowałem 24. Z tym niedoszacowaniem projektu to możesz mieć rację, grzejąc na II taryfie wykorzystujesz koło 60% zainstalowanej mocy grzewczej i przy ekstremalnych chłodach w twoim (nie wiem jaki masz dom) przypadku może to być za mało. A jeżeli chodzi o niedogrzany jeden pokój, w przypadku gdy reszta jest ok., to ja bym reklamował. Może być: dupnięta grzałka (nie grzeje całą długością spirali), źle ustawione wyloty kanałów i turbina nie przedmuchuje z odpowiednią mocą, lub co gorsza, niedrożny kanał. Co gorsza dlatego, że w tym przypadku naprawa wiąże się z kuciem podłogi. Ale każda z przyczyn jest powodem do reklamacji.

Tomek 131 - A owszem laurka  :wink:  Ogólnie należy im się - takie moje zdanie. Ściany ukruszone były, a stało się to w czasie montażu. Szczerby były w 3 miejscach dość konkretne, mniej więcej powierzchni dłoni. Wszystkie w czasie zdejmowania z naczep - były stanowczo za ciasno spakowane i nie zabezpieczone przed obsunięciem. Zamiast na dwóch mogły przyjechać na trzech naczepach i problemu by pewnie nie było. Ponadto montażyści rozpieprzyli mi dwie ściany wew. - w czasie montażu podpierają je takimi lagami, przywiercanymi do ścian i podłogi. Kołki mieli L 120, a ściany grubości 100... Po przeciwnych stronach wypadały ze ścian piękne odpryski. Jak się wnerwiłem to było "panie, to i tak tynk zakryje". A ja chciałem na tynkach zaoszczędzić... Ale naprawili i przeszlifowali do równego. Pręty mi nigdzie nie wystają. 
Ściany murowane solidniejsze? Hoho, widać kolega nie ze Śląska... Wystarczy podjechać do Bytomia, czy Rudy Śląskiej i zobaczyć jak wyglądają solidne mury z półmetrowego germańskiego lub przedwojennego klinkieru na szkodach górniczych. Obok stoją wielkopłytowce z lat 60 tych. I co jest solidniejsze widać gołym okiem. Nie mówię tu o efektach artystycznych, czy jakości montażu. Jedne się walą, inne nie maja nawet rys. Może też stąd wynika obecna popularność prefabrykatów betonowych na Górnym Śląsku, naprawdę sporo się w pokrewnych technologiach buduje. A propos wieńca: Nie blaszki, tylko kotwy z blachy "8" spinające dwa teowniki zapuszczone w sąsiadujących ścianach. Ty miałeś kiedyś coś z takiej blachy w ręku? Ta "spinka z blaszki" waży 7,5 kg. Normowa wytrzymałość na rozciąganie to ponad 60 MPa. Żelbetu 20 - 30. Cegły, do których kotwisz wieniec wytrzymałość na rozciąganie maja w porywach do 6 MPa. Porotherm lub bet. kom. w porywach do 0,5. A zaprawa która je wiąże - 3. Widziałem na własne oczy pod Strzelcami Opolskimi niemalże zrównaną z ziemią przez tornado wieś, zaraz przy zjeździe z A4. Teściowie niedaleko mają działkę. Ocalały 3 budynki, wszystkie prefabrykowane za wczesnego Gierka - remiza i dwie "kostki" jednorodzinne. Były jedynie bez szyb. Pozostałe WSZYSTKIE były bez dachów i połowy pięter. Pustaki były pourywane w połowie, nawet nie na zaprawie. To mi dało mocno do myślenia.

----------


## Harnaś78

Tomek, owszem słyszałem o nich, ale jak to się mówi - już po ptokach. Domek stoi. Abakonu akurat nie znam. Co do Pref - Budu hmm... U nich postawiło się  pięcioro bliższych i dalszych moich znajomych i w sumie nikt nie narzeka. Problemy były, a i owszem, ale z oknami, gośmi od więźby czy wykończeniówki. Ale do samej technologii ścian i płyt nikt się doczepić nie mógł. Tytułem wyjaśnienia, na legalecie tylko 3 domki włącznie z moim. Reszta inaczej. Tomek, może miałem po prostu szczęście, nie wiem. Jest tam kilka brygad, kilku kierowników i pewnie nie mają jednakowego podejścia do roboty - jak wszędzie.

----------


## tomek131

No ciekawie nam Harnaś prawi...czyli wiaterek nie zwali i ząb czasu prosto nie nadgryzie?

----------


## Harnaś78

Ot, figlarz... Owszem, życie pokaże  :wink:

----------


## Essa

> Więcej niż 22 stopnie nigdzie nie dawałem bo to dla mnie za dużo. Co ciekawe było to za mało do czasu kiedy nie nagrzały się wszystkie ściany.


Poczucie komfortu cieplnego jest zmienne. Dla tych o małej wyobraźni życiowej powiem, że 21 stopni to dla noworodka w grudniu jednakowoz troche malo - rece ma taki osobnik wtedy zimne jak lod i ciagle czka z zimna. Podobnie w przypadku starszego dziecka z zapaleniem pluc, schorowanej osoby starszej i nas samych, gdy juz nie bedzie sil na targanie drew do kominka.
Moj dom sezonowal w stanie surowym zamknietym przez jedno upalne lato, a 2010/2011 to byl nasz trzeci! sezon grzewczy w domu zamieszkanym. Spodziewalam sie jakis 23-24 stopni w dzien, przy termostatach nastawionych w nocy na 25. Niestety na prozno. Dla porownania, zwykly kaloryfer olejowy nagrzewal mi pomieszczenie o 3 stopnie w ciagu 2-3 godzin.



> U Ciebie niedogrzany jest jeden pokój czy cały dom? Jakie jest projektowe (projekt domu) zapotrzebowanie tego pokoju na energię?


 Caly dom nagrzewa sie legalettem do okolo 21 stopni. W zimowe sloneczne dni, pokoje poludniowe lapaly przez okna dodatkowe 2 stopnie. Trzy godziny palenia w kominku podnosily temperature w 40-metrowym salonie do 25-26 stopni.
Natomiast jeden pokoj nagrzewal sie L. do max. 18 stopni, przy odizolowaniu go od reszty domu (zamkniecie drzwi), temperatura spadala do 16. Nie mialo znaczenia jak wysoko nastawiony byl termostat.
Nie mam w projekcie zapotrzebowania na energie, mam wspolczynniki: sciany zewn. wewn. Uk=0,22; strop - 0,16; drzwi i okna - 1,1, tak wiec dom jest tzw. "cieply" 



> Jaki agregat obsługuje ten pokój i ile stref z agregatu jest wykorzystanych? Czy ten sam agregat nie obsługuje tez pomieszczenia z nastawioną niska temperaturą?


Agregat 5 kW, wykorzystano 4 strefy, w pokoju biegnie 5 nitek z rur pcv, powierzchnia do grzania to 11,3 m2. Agregat obsluguje tylko pomieszczenia normalnie ogrzewane, dwa od strony poludniowej, dwa od polnocnej.

A propos dobrych rad - rury mam drozne, grzalki mam cale, podloga z kafli na specjalnej zaprawie, mostki termiczne po termowizji zostaly zalatane, sam szef Szwed tu byl i wymienial nam termostat na silniejszy...

----------


## Essa

> grzejąc na II taryfie wykorzystujesz koło 60% zainstalowanej mocy grzewczej


Dlaczego tylko 60%? Mozesz to uzasadnic?

----------


## tomek131

No ja bym obił komuś facjatę i to by pewnie przyspieszyło skuteczne rozwiązanie problemu,bo widać inaczej się nie da.Wynalazki mają to do siebie ,że bywają z nimi problemy.A z ciekawości z czego masz ściany?

----------


## MCB

ESSA:

> Dla porownania, zwykly kaloryfer olejowy nagrzewal mi pomieszczenie o 3 stopnie w ciagu 2-3 godzin.

To jeszcze nic nie znaczy. U mnie kominek nagrzewał tak samo, tylko że po zgaszeniu kominka temperatura szybko spadała.
Kominek ogrzewał tylko powietrze. Podłoga i ściany były zimne.

Ile czasu grzałaś samym legalettem? Całą II taryfę (8 godzin) przez x dni zanim włączyłaś alternatywne źródło ciepła?
Chodzi mi o to czy dałaś legalettowi szansę wygrzać podłogę i ściany?
Czy przy nastawie 25st. agregat pracował cały czas? Chodzi mi o to jaka była temperatura w pomieszczeniu w czasie przeznaczonym na ogrzewanie legalettem. Bo jeżeli dogrzano kominkiem czy grzejnikiem olejowym to się nie załączył.
Ile kWh zużyto na ogrzewanie tego pokoju w ciągłym okresie ilu dni i jakie były temperatury?

Jeżeli agregat 5kW to pewnie dokładnie 4x1,2 czyli 4,8kW (ja mam takie 3).
To będzie 1,2kW na ten pokój. Grzejąc 10 godzin dostarczysz 12kWh na powierzchnię 11,3m2. Czyli 44W/m2/godz lub inaczej 500W/godz.
Nie mam zainstalowanego OZC, może ktoś bardziej doświadczony się wypowie czy to dużo czy mało?

U mnie jest tak:

1. sypialnia, od północy, 1 okno, deski na podłodze, 18m2, temp. 20st,moc 1,2kW
2. gabinet, narożny pn-wsch, 1 okno od wschodu, 1 duże okno do nieogrzewanego ogrodu zimowego (ściana pd), 20m2, temp. 20st, moc 1,2kW
3. kuchnia, narożny pd-zach, 1 okno od zachodu, 13m2, temp 20st, moc 1,2kW

Razem jest 170m2 na parterze. Moc 14,8kW. Poddasze bez własnego ogrzewania. Rekuperacja.
Ogrzewanie w godzinach 23:00 .. 06:00.
W godzinach 13:00 .. 15:00 ogrzewam zasobnik CWU.
W najzimniejsze dni tej zimy paliłem w kominku aby ogrzać poddasze. Nie grzałem nigdy w I taryfie. 
Eksperymentowałem z temperaturą w gabinecie i rozprowadzeniem GP. Na forum wstawiłem wykres temperatury w gabinecie w okresie grzania kominkiem i wykres spadku temperatury po wyłączeniu ogrzewania.

----------


## MCB

> No ja bym obił komuś facjatę i to by pewnie przyspieszyło skuteczne rozwiązanie problemu,bo widać inaczej się nie da.


Do tej pory wydawało mi się, że masz na plecach tornister. Teraz bardziej prawdopodobny wydaje mi się jednak złoty łańcuch na szyi.
Przykre...

----------


## Harnaś78

Essa: Nie wykorzystujesz agregatów na I taryfie. Z fizycznego (nie finansowego) punktu widzenia to tak, jakbyś grzała tylko jednym agregatem cały czas. Z tego co ja zaobserwowałem u siebie to można podkręcić temp w domu żądanej grzejąc non stop (to jakieś dwa dni), a potem przełączyć na II taryfę i podtrzymywać. Prawdopodobnie II taryfa wystarczy do podtrzymania temperatury, choć "mocy" ma za mało do podgrzania. Stracisz jakieś 20 złotych na tym eksperymencie, a może się udać. (24 h x 9 KW x 0,09 pln - różnica I a II tar.)

----------


## MCB

Trudno mi Essie coś doradzić bo i nie jestem fachowcem od budownictwa i ogrzewania i nie mam wystarczających danych.
Harnaś78 dobrze pisze. U mnie tak było. Na początku sezonu nie było jeszcze dużych mrozów i nie grzałem więcej niż kilka godzin (2,3). Wydawało mi się, że nie trzeba no bo jak to teraz jest jeszcze na plusie a mam grzać 10 godzin czy więcej? To co będzie przy mrozach? Dlatego ustawiałem programator na np. 2 lub 3 godziny. Nic to nie dawało. Odpalałem kominek. Robiło się ciepło, ale tylko gdy paliłem czyli przez 2-3 godziny wieczorem.
Wkurzyłem się i załączyłem legalett na 10 godzin. Przez kilka dni zaciskałem zęby i łapałem się za głowę patrząc na licznik. Ale byłem twardy! "Twardym przecież trzeba być nie miętkim!" Gdy uzyskałem stabilną zadaną temperaturę skróciłem czas grzania. Było OK. Wtedy jeszcze nie miałem prawdziwych termostatów i czas grzania ustawiałem co wieczór bazując na prognozie pogody. Do tego mogłem tylko załączać tylko cały agregat. Teraz mam termostaty na obwodach.

----------


## perm

Essa, coś szwed musiał ci powiedzieć. Wymiana agregatów na mocniejsze oznacza że dostrzegli problem. Nie wiedzą z czym? Masz w końcu gwarancję. Przychodzi mi do głowy jeszcze jedna myśl. Masz odwodnienie dookoła domu? Nie masz przypadkiem jeziorka pod płytą fundamentową?

----------


## Essa

> Ile czasu grzałaś samym legalettem? Całą II taryfę (8 godzin) przez x dni zanim włączyłaś alternatywne źródło ciepła?
> Chodzi mi o to czy dałaś legalettowi szansę wygrzać podłogę i ściany?
> Czy przy nastawie 25st. agregat pracował cały czas? Chodzi mi o to jaka była temperatura w pomieszczeniu w czasie przeznaczonym na ogrzewanie legalettem. Bo jeżeli dogrzano kominkiem czy grzejnikiem olejowym to się nie załączył.
> Ile kWh zużyto na ogrzewanie tego pokoju w ciągłym okresie ilu dni i jakie były temperatury?


Ok, po raz ostatni sprobuje udowodnic, ze nie jestem wielbladem...
1. Legalett po rozruchu pracowal 24/24 przez 3 dni, tak kazal instalator.
2. Kominek uruchomilam 1,5 roku po uruchomieniu legalettu. 
3. Potrafie skojarzyc temperature, termostat i prace agregatu. Jezeli temperatura zadana jest na 26 stopni, a kominek nagrzal do np. 24, to agregat pracuje bite 8 godzin na II taryfie. I rano laskawie mamy 21,5 stopnia. Doprawdy po kilku dniach sobie odpuscilam takie eksperymenty.

Podziwiam ilosc czasu i uwagi przeznaczana na zabawe legalettem. U mnie sa dwie opcje ogrzewania - program "0" czyli brak ogrzewania i program "7" czyli 8 godzin w nocy.

----------


## MCB

Niczego nie musisz udowadniać.
Próbujemy dojść do jakiś wniosków, ale poruszamy się trochę po omacku.
Coś jest na rzeczy. Jak piszesz masz 4+5kW czyli 9kW *24 *3 = 648kWh. Tyle energii poszło na rozruch płyty.
Ciekaw jestem jakie były temp. zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne w tym okresie. 
Na codzień było 9kW*10godzin czyli 90kWh. Dla jakiej powierzchni???

Kiedyś pisałem (styczeń): "Zużywam obecnie 1260 - 1680 kWh co daje 421 - 562 PLN na 14 dni."
  czyli biorąc większą wartość 1680kWh/14dni daje 120kW dziennie (120kWh/14,8kW daje 8 godzin pracy) przy powierzchni 170m2 parter + 70m2 poddasze.

----------


## Harnaś78

Essa, a co ci odpowiedzieli w legalecie? Jaki był ich komentarz/opinia? Złożyłaś reklamację? Bo jeżeli zostałaś zostawiona z problemem to trochę buractwo...

----------


## Essa

> Z tego co ja zaobserwowałem u siebie to można podkręcić temp w domu żądanej grzejąc non stop (to jakieś dwa dni), a potem przełączyć na II taryfę i podtrzymywać. Prawdopodobnie II taryfa wystarczy do podtrzymania temperatury, choć "mocy" ma za mało do podgrzania. Stracisz jakieś 20 złotych na tym eksperymencie, a może się udać. (24 h x 9 KW x 0,09 pln - różnica I a II tar.)


Jakos nie jestem przekonana, ale chyba sie na taki eksperyment zdecyduje, moze L. odzyska w moich oczach. Oczywiscie nie teraz, tylko jak juz bedzie - 15 na dworze.




> Essa, coś szwed musiał ci powiedzieć. Wymiana agregatów na mocniejsze oznacza że dostrzegli problem. Nie wiedzą z czym?


Szwed krecił nosem na izolacje sufitu (zamiast tradycyjnego stropu mamy sufit podwieszany z 20 cm zasypki z ekofibru). Bo u nich sypie sie 40 cm izolacji. Poza tym kazali nam ten ekofiber przykryc, zeby nie bylo mikrokonwekcji (to z kolei wysmial nasz arch, jako sprzeczne z koncepcja izolacji oddychajacej). 
Z finansowego punktu widzenia, dodatkowe 20 cm ekofibru za min. 4 tys., przyniesie teoretycznie do 200-300 zl rocznie oszczednosci na ogrzewaniu. Sprawa dosypania izolacji i przykrycia jej folia jakos sie w zeszlym roku rozeszla po kosciach. Teraz powoli powraca.



> Przychodzi mi do głowy jeszcze jedna myśl. Masz odwodnienie dookoła domu? Nie masz przypadkiem jeziorka pod płytą fundamentową?


Mamy zalozony drenaz, jeszcze bez zbiornika koncowego rozsaczajacego. Ale woda gruntowa jest u nas okolo 50 cm pod plyta, poza tym mamy pod plyta podbudowe glebokosci 1 m z pospolki, a ponizej to juz tylko szczery piach jest. Zreszta zima przy -26 st. to raczej lodu by trzeba szukac.

----------


## QBELEK

> Poza tym kazali nam ten ekofiber przykryc, zeby nie bylo mikrokonwekcji (to z kolei wysmial nasz arch, jako sprzeczne z koncepcja izolacji oddychajacej).


Ideą izolacji oddychającej jest odprowadzanie pary wodnej, która przemieszcza się z pomieszczeń mieszkalnych przez ścianę na zewnątrz. Aby materiał izolacyjny nie stracił swoich właściwości  na skutek zawilgocenia ( woda przewodzi a nie izoluje ), stosuje się opóźniacz pary zwany potocznie folią paroizolacyjną, przez którą wilgoć przenika w ilości akceptowalnej dla charakterystyki izolatora. Nie wiem jak przy ekofiber ale w wełna mineralna izoluje powietrzem, które znajduje się w jej porach. Jeśli w porach znajdzie się woda izolacja jest tracona.

----------


## Essa

Paroizolacyjna czy paroprzepuszczalna? W całym domu nie ma ani kawalka takiej folii, wiec nigdy nie drazylam tematu?
Nie bardzo rozumiem powod zatrzymywania pary wodnej w izolatorze, skoro woda zle wplywa na jego izolacyjnosc.
Nam kazano przykryc izolator folia od gory, oddzielajac go tym samym od pustki powietrznej podddasza.
A na stronie producenta mam: ""Oddychanie" - w przegrodach izolowanych ekofibrem nie należy stosować paroizolacji" (http://www.ekofiber.com.pl/strona.ph...sz=tresc&lang=). I znowu jestem głupia...

----------


## tomek131

Essa napisala:
Podziwiam ilosc czasu i uwagi przeznaczana na zabawe legalettem.

Essa nie musisz podziwiać ,większość to pracujący dla Legalett ,więc to ich praca  :smile: 
Pzdr

----------


## MCB

Essa: 
jeżeli masz sufit podwieszany a na tym ekofiber to wg mnie powinna tam być przynajmniej paroizolacja (opóźniacz pary).
Bez tego para wodna przenika przez płyty KG i wsiąka w izolację. Paroizolacja spowalnia ten proces do tego stopnia, że izolacja zdąży odparować nagromadzoną wilgoć.
U mnie na poddaszu są płyty KG + paroizolacja + wełna + wiatroizolacja. To ostatnie nie powstrzymuje pary wodnej natomiast nie pozwala na ruch powietrza dzięki czemu całość jest "ciepła". Paroizolacja była w "standardzie". O wiatroizolację poprosiłem moja ekipę. Poszycie dachu mam deskowane i standardowo w takiej sytuacji wiatroizolacji się nie daje.

PS
Paroizolację mam na całym poddaszu, chociaż niektórzy dają ją tylko w łazienkach.
Zależało mi na jak największej szczelności domu.

----------


## Essa

Ejże... czytajcie ze zrozumieniem to co piszę, ok?

MCB, to co opisujesz to stardardowe warstwy dla poddasza uzytkowego pod blachodachowka. Ja NIE MAM poddasza uzytkowego, nie mam tez blachodachowki. Mam dach z OSB + gont bitumiczny, a do tego dachu podczepiony jest sufit k-g.
Moze zeby bylo prosciej wymienie warstwy zaczynajac od dolu:
1. plyta Legalett na styropianie
2. pomieszczenia uzytkowe
3. plyta k-g (sufit)
4. ekofiber
5. pustka powietrzna z wieszakami do k-g
6. krokwie konstrukcji dachu
7. OSB
8. gont bitumiczny.

Folie paroizolacyjna mozna by polozyc, co najwyzej, miedzy wartwami 3 i 4. Nie polozono i jest "po ptokach"

Arch protestowal, poniewaz zalecono nam polozenie folii PAROPRZEPUSZCZALNEJ pomiedzy wartwami 4 i 5. Jego zdaniem nawet taka folia ma za mala przepustowosc i zatrzyma wode, ktora skropli sie na jej powierzchni od dolu i opadnie na ekofiber. W efekcie:
1. albo nasiaknie ekofiber i jego izolacyjnosc szlag trafi,
2. albo przecieknie do k-g i bede miec dziury w suficie
3. albo jedno i drugie.

----------


## QBELEK

Architekt miał rację. 
Przy zastosowaniach wełny mineralnej paroizolację stosuje się między k-g i wełną.
Ekofiber niby można stosować bez paroizolacji jeśli jesteśmy pewni sprawnego odprowadzenia wilgoci poza budynek.
O ile pamiętam nie masz sprawnej wentylacji w pomieszczeniach? Wówczas system jest zachwiany i ekofiber nie jest w stanie szybko odprowadzić wilgoci, którą zaabsorbował z pomieszczeń.

----------


## MCB

> MCB, to co opisujesz to stardardowe warstwy dla poddasza uzytkowego pod blachodachowka.


Wiatroizolację stosuje się zamiast pełnego deskowania dachu. Pod dachówkę też.
U mnie nie dałem jej w skosach chociaż wykonawca twierdził, że po dłuższym czasie ciąg powietrza w szczelinie pomiędzy deskowaniem a wełną może jej sporo wywiać. Takie coś zaobserwował remontując domy.
Dałem ją przy ściankach pionowych poddasza. Tam w stelażu jest 1 warstwa wełny 10cm. Było mało to po zewnętrznej dostawiłem aku-płyty 10cm. Całość zaizolowałem właśnie wiatroizolacją. Czy to da realne zyski to nie wiem. Natomiast przeciskanie się w skosach poddasza np. w celu doprowadzenia kabla antenowego jest o wiele przyjemniejsze  :smile: 
Wiatroizolację dam na przyszły sezon na warstwę wełny ocieplającej strop gabinetu (nad nim nie ma zabudowanego poddasza).

Essa napisz jeszcze jaką masz ogrzewana powierzchnię domu.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Essa

> Architekt miał rację. 
> Przy zastosowaniach wełny mineralnej paroizolację stosuje się między k-g i wełną.
> Ekofiber niby można stosować bez paroizolacji jeśli jesteśmy pewni sprawnego odprowadzenia wilgoci poza budynek.
> O ile pamiętam nie masz sprawnej wentylacji w pomieszczeniach? Wówczas system jest zachwiany i ekofiber nie jest w stanie szybko odprowadzić wilgoci, którą zaabsorbował z pomieszczeń.


Nie mam sprawnej wentylacji bo wentylacja ma byc mechaniczna, ale...
Akurat wywiewy przez kominki sa zrobione + 2 kanaly grawitacyjne (tam gdzie sa obligatoryjne). Napisalam, ze nie ma wentylacji, bo nie ma jeszcze GWC doprowadzajacego nawiew i bardziej chodzilo mi o to, ze nie wlatuje powietrze oziebiajace pomieszczenia.
Sprawdzalam dzisiaj wilgotnosc w sypialni (w zasadzie ciagle sa tam zaciagniete rolety nieprzepuszczajace swiatla) i wilgotnosc jest rzedu 30%. W zimie naszym problemem bylo raczej nawilzanie powietrza, a osiagniecie 40% wigotnosci wymagalo ciaglej pracy nawilzacza ultradzwiekowego przez caly dzien.

Generalnie zgadzam sie z Toba na temat paroizolacji na k-g, bo to jest sensowne. Ale nakrywanie ekofibru od gory budzi moje watpliwosci - dlatego folia kupiona jesienia wciaz lezy w rolkach w garazu. Moze jakis spec od izolacji sie wypowie... Dla mnie ten pomysl to troche wykrecanie sie przez L. sianem - obym sie mylila, choc zdrowy rozsadek jest z architektem  :wink:

----------


## Essa

> U mnie nie dałem jej w skosach [..] Essa napisz jeszcze jaką masz ogrzewana powierzchnię domu.


Ale ja nie mam skosow - ja mam plasko, plaski sufit, nad tym plaski ekofiber i nad tym 1,20 m pustki powietrznej, ktora jest przewietrzana przez 4 male kratki wentylacyjne w szczytach. Jak sam piszesz, miedzy welna, a folia i deskowaniem masz szczeline wentylacyjna - u mnie ma jej nie byc. I to mi sie strasznie, strasznie nie podoba. 
I nie wierze, ze ta folia pomoze.

Mamy 126 m2 powierzchni uzytkowej w parterowce.

PS. rety! musze sie zajac plotem i niemowlakiem...

----------


## MCB

Trochę nie tak. Szczeliny mam między wełną a deskowaniem. Wykonawca chciał dać folię bezpośrednio na wełnę, tak żeby ciąg powietrza w skosie zabierał wilgoć a nie wyciągał wełny. Czyli: deski, szczelina (2cm), wiatroizolacja, wełna, paroizolacja, GK.
Analogiczną do Twojej mam sytuację nad gabinetem, tylko zamiast ekofibru jest wełna na stropie monolitycznym. Chcę ja zakryć, aby uniknąć ruchów powietrza w wełnie. No i nie będzie tak pylić.

> Napisalam, ze nie ma wentylacji, bo nie ma jeszcze GWC doprowadzajacego nawiew i bardziej chodzilo mi o to, ze nie wlatuje powietrze oziebiajace pomieszczenia.

Ale żeby wylatywać to powietrze musi skądś wlatywać. I na pewno jest oziębione. Ulatujące wywiewkami ogrzane powietrze wytwarza podciśnienie w domu. Na jego miejsce wchodzi wszelkimi szczelinami zimne. Cudów nie ma.

----------


## QBELEK

Trochę zaśmiecamy ten wątek.
MCB masz na dachu wiatroizolację czy membranę dachową?
Jeśli mamy podciśnienie to może być cofka jednym z kanałów.

----------


## Harnaś78

Essa, czy ten ekofiber to wełna drzewna? Albo coś w tym stylu? Jaki współczynnik przewodności sufitu masz założony? Ale to pytania do teorii, poza tym ciekawi mnie to troszku. A teraz praktyka: 
Jeżeli trafiłaby się noc z przymrozkiem i miałabyś możliwość dorwania gdzieś czułego termometru punktowego lub pirometru to można się pokusić o sprawdzenie izolacyjności dachu. Rano, w okolicach wschodu słońca należałoby sprawdzić temp powierzchni podłogi ścian i sufitów. Przy prawidłowym rozkładzie temperatury powinno to wyglądać w przybliżeniu tak: Podłoga 23, ściany 20 - 21, sufit 21 - 23, temp nastawy i pokazywana przez sterownik legaletu 21. Ściany zawsze powinny być ciut chłodniejsze od sufitu, sufit nie powinien mieć mniej niż nastawa sterownika, podłoga nie powinna mieć więcej jak 2 - 3 stopnie od nastawy. Jak jest inaczej, to jest coś nie tak. Biorąc pod uwagę ogólne zasady termodynamiki to: 
1) Większa różnica podłoga - sterownik  - ciepło gdzieś mocno ucieka.
2) Sufit chłodniejszy od ścian - ucieka przez sufit
3) Sufit cieplejszy lub równy ścianom, ale temp niższa od nastawy - ucieka przez ściany (niekoniecznie mur - np. okna) 
4) Brak różnicy podłoga - sterownik, lub temp niższa - rąbnięty legalet lub agregat za małej mocy.

To tak na gorąco. Jeżeli mieszkasz gdzieś w rozsądnym pobliżu to ja taki pirometr laserowy mam i mogę pożyczyć. Jak nie teraz to przyszłej jesieni. A mądrzę się dlatego, że się trochę na tym znam. Stawiam zawodowo piece przemysłowe. Na bilansach cieplnych, termoizolacjach itp., zjadłem zęby  :wink:  

Tomek 131: Ty zawsze taki złośliwy, czy tylko jak masz okres? (Nothing personal dear ladies  :wink:

----------


## Essa

Ekofiber linkowałam powyżej, ale jeszcze raz: www.ekofiber.com.pl Tak naprawde to jest jakas magiczna napowietrzona makulatura.
To co piszesz wyglada sensownie, ale... 
1. jak dokonac pomiaru - temperatura podlogi w L. nie jest jednorodna,
2. jakie maja byc parametry pirometru, zeby byl miarodajny - zakres temperatur, blad pomiarowy itd
3. kiedy najlepiej mierzyc (chodzi o temperature zewnetrzna) - teraz L. juz dawno wylaczony, a w domu jest 22 stopnie rano

Na marginesie - jakie piece budujesz?

----------


## M***ki

Essa : Czy mogłabyś mi opisać na priv jak masz podłączony kominek do legalettu ? Interesuje mnie jaki wkład i przez jaki wymiennik . Wykonywałem już kilka takich kominków grzejących przez podłogę  , jestem ciekawy jak to sprawuje się u innych . Problem przegrzewania się salonu od kominka to kwestia podziału emisji ciepła przez szybę i korpus , inna ewentualność to przekazywanie wkład/wymiennik legalettu , i tego się najbardziej obawiam w Twoim przypadku .. To co do tej pory widziałem "w oryginale" od systemu L . nie wzbudziło mojego zachwytu .

----------


## QBELEK

Zdunie oryginał wygląda mniej więcej tak:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5%82a-z-komina  post #8

----------


## Dareckyy

Jaką szerokość fugi macie pomiędzy płytkami podłogowymi (gresowymi, ceramicznymi) ułożonymi na Legalecie? Jaką minimalnie można zrobić?

----------


## Harnaś78

Essa: Piece buduję różne, głównie topialne dla przetwórstwa aluminium, lecz nie tylko. Także koksownie, cementownie i zakłady przetwórstwa rud - produkcja palonek. Na awatarze - koksownia Zdzieszowice z moim "niedymiącym" systemem pokryw. Wracając do tematu. Temperatura powinna być jednorodna w danym pomieszczeniu, chyba że masz łączone różne materiały (np dywan na kaflach). Chłodniej może być tylko przy drzwiach zew, tarasowych. Cieplej - pod dużymi meblami po ich odsunięciu. Dla celów eksperymentu ważne są puste, odkryte płaszczyzny. Oczywiście teraz jest za ciepło na taki eksperyment, ale kilka dni o temp <10 st i można popróbować. Ale lepszy efekt byłby przy mrozie. Ja bym to zrobił tak: 
1) Nastawiłbym na legalecie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach tą samą temp, oczywiście taką jaką jest w stanie uciągnąć, np 20. Drzwi wew. w miarę możliwości pootwierane
2) Poczekać 24 - 48 godzin aż temp się ustabilizuje na sterownikach.
3) Mierzyłbym następnego dnia o świcie po ustabilizowaniu się temp - trzeba wcześnie, bo działanie słońca zakłóci pomiary.
4) pirometr dowolnej klasy o błędzie max. +/- 1 st. Najbardziej popularne, tzw hutnicze, mierzą od - 100 do + 500 i mają wystarczającą dokładność

----------


## MCB

> Jaką szerokość fugi macie pomiędzy płytkami podłogowymi (gresowymi, ceramicznymi) ułożonymi na Legalecie? Jaką minimalnie można zrobić?


- kuchnia, jadalnia, salon, gabinet, ogr. zimowy, korytarze : gres polerowany 60x60, fuga 1,5mm.

- sypialnia: finshparkiet - deski 2-warstwowe przyklejone do podłogi, pokryte olejo-woskiem.

----------


## QBELEK

> - kuchnia, jadalnia, salon, gabinet, ogr. zimowy, korytarze : gres polerowany 60x60, fuga 1,5mm.


To prawie jakby jej (fugi) nie było  :cool:

----------


## Dareckyy

A inni użytkownicy Legalettu?  :smile:

----------


## avatar25

> Jaką szerokość fugi macie pomiędzy płytkami podłogowymi (gresowymi, ceramicznymi) ułożonymi na Legalecie? Jaką minimalnie można zrobić?


My mamy 5-6mm w kuchni fugę epoksydową. W łazience zwykła fuga na 2-3mm.

Dodam jeszcze, że polecam fugę epoksydową. My mamy kremową w kuchni i po 3 latach nadal jest idealnie kremowa  :smile:

----------


## Essa

> A inni użytkownicy Legalettu?


U nas jest glownie gres szkliwiony na zaprawie elastycznej + fuga 5 mm tez elastyczna.
W sypialniach deska bambusowa lakierowana, klejona do podloza.

----------


## Essa

> Ja bym to zrobił tak: Mierzyłbym następnego dnia o świcie po ustabilizowaniu się temperatury


Drążę temat - do pomiarów trzeba by przyjąć jakąś siatkę i wyciągać średnią. 
Temperatura mojej podłogi nie jest jednorodna, jest kilka wyraźnie wyczuwalnych miejsc cieplejszych, z czego skwapliwie korzystają koty  :wink:  
Podłoga to prawie wszędzie taki sam gres bez wstawek. Meble tez raczej na wysokich nogach, drzwi pootwierane z założenia.
Co radzisz? Powierzchnia domu to 120 m2. Podłoga, ściany i sufity to będzie około 500 m2. Trzeba się nieźle zwijać, żeby to obmierzyć w ciągu godziny.

Co do biura L., 13 kwietnia wysłałam do nich zapytanie ofertowe na agregaty wodne (ogrzewane gazem ziemnym), dotychczas żadnej odpowiedzi nie było (poza automatycznym potwierdzeniem odbioru mojego maila). Skoro nie chcą zarobić...

----------


## Browar

> Co do biura L., 13 kwietnia wysłałam do nich zapytanie ofertowe na agregaty wodne (ogrzewane gazem ziemnym), dotychczas żadnej odpowiedzi nie było (poza automatycznym potwierdzeniem odbioru mojego maila). Skoro nie chcą zarobić...


Cześć Essa,

Rozumiem że chcesz zamienić agregaty elektryczne na wymienniki wodne? Masz podciągnięte w płycie rurki do wymienników wodnych ?

Mam jeszcze pytanko do izolacji stropu - czy ten ekofiber 20 cm to miałaś od początku w projekcie czy postanowiłaś zamienić np. wełnę na ekofiber? Napisałaś tez że masz deskowanie z OSB+ gont bitumiczny... i wszystkie połacie dachu są wentylowane tylko przez "cztery małe kratki" ??? :jaw drop:  Uważasz że to wystarczy do wentylacji ? Zwłaszcza że skoro w domu na razie wentylacji nie masz i normalnie użytkujesz to ten ekofiber chyba wilgoci sporo dostaje.... ?

Browar

----------


## Essa

Napastliwy jesteś Browar...
1. nie rozumiem pytania o rurki do wymienników wodnych - tak! rurki mam, miedziane! Zgodnie z projektem! Ale ściany pod termostaty to już muszę kuć, bo nikt w L. mnie nie uprzedził, że należało do nich pociągnąć kabel 3-żyłowy. 
2. mam izolację zgodnie z projektem, do tego projektu była "dorysowywana" część legalettowska na etapie projektu, wiele miesięcy przed PnB
3. wentylacja - ja nie myślę, za myślenie wziął pieniądze architekt. 
    Chcesz się douczyć to proszę: http://www.ugolik.pl/03.html Innym przeczytanie tej strony tez się przyda  :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

Ciekawe opracowanie Essa, chociaz powoływanie się na uniwerek w kolorado to tani chwyt wg. mnie.
Wynika że absolutnym priorytetem jest sprawna wentylacja stropodachu, jeśli jej nie będzie granica dopuszczalnej wilgotności ekofibru przekroczy 23 % i nastąpi spadek izolacyjności.
Pozostaje sprawdzić wilgotność ekofibru jeśli jest taka możliwość.

----------


## MCB

> 1. nie rozumiem pytania o rurki do wymienników wodnych - tak! rurki mam, miedziane! Zgodnie z projektem! Ale ściany pod termostaty to już muszę kuć, bo nikt w L. mnie nie uprzedził, że należało do nich pociągnąć kabel 3-żyłowy. 
> 2. mam izolację zgodnie z projektem, do tego projektu była "dorysowywana" część legalettowska na etapie projektu, wiele miesięcy przed PnB


Skoro projekt L. dostałaś wiele miesięcy przed PnB to chyba było trochę czasu na przejrzenie jego zawartości?
Okablowanie do termostatów jest w projekcie opisane.

----------


## avatar25

Witam 

Poniżej podsumowanie sezonu grzewczego 2010/2011.

Taryfa G12W Enea Dzień: 0,68; Noc: 0,267 - cena 1 kWh (w 2009 cena była 0,236, w 2010 cena była 0,249) 

Zużycie tylko na ogrzewanie:
Ogrzewanie - 6695 kWh - 1740 PLN

Temperatura wewnętrzna około 21 stopni.

----------


## Essa

> Skoro projekt L. dostałaś wiele miesięcy przed PnB to chyba było trochę czasu na przejrzenie jego zawartości?
> Okablowanie do termostatów jest w projekcie opisane.


Tak zaciekle bronicie Legalettu, a gdzie nie poskrobiecie to zaczynacie się ośmieszać. Trochę inteligencji trzeba w to włożyć, Panowie.

Okablowanie mam zgodne z projektem L. Tyle tylko, że pasuje wyłącznie do L. elektrycznego, a mój od początku miał być 2-wariantowy. Zresztą w moim projekcie są znacznie większe wpadki. Nie twierdzę, że nie wolno się pomylić projektantowi, ale dobrze by było skorygować taka pomyłkę, choćby ustnie w rozmowie z inwestorem. 

A poza tym, nigdzie nie napisałam, że dostałam projekt L. przed pozwoleniem na budowę! To Legalett dostał mój projekt dużo wcześniej, a nie odwrotnie! Zresztą na sprawę kabli nie ma to większego wpływu, bo i tak kładzie się je dopiero po SSZ.

Bicie z Wami piany mnie nie interesuje, jest jeszcze mniej konkretne niż kilka lat temu, gdy brylował na tym wątku PiotrO.
*Szczucie każdego zwykłego użytkownika L., który ma swoje problemy i wątpliwości dotyczące systemu, powoduje, że wiarygodność traci nie tylko ten watek, ale i cały system grzewczy.* Czasy wiary, że "OMO pierze samo" i na dodatek już w pralce prasuje, dawno minęły.

Ukłony dla nielicznych normalnych; dobra robota Avatar25; szkoda, że jest nas tutaj tak mało.

----------


## avatar25

Essa myślę, że MCB nie miał nic złego na myśli. Ja też nie wiedziałem, że w przypadku zmiany z agregatów elektrycznych na wodne będzie trzeba podłączyć inny termostat i co za tym idzie kuć ścianę  :sad:  W projekcie były tylko termostaty dla agregatów elektrycznych uwzględnione.

----------


## MCB

Nie rozumiem czemu się tak unosisz.
Większość z nas chce Ci pomóc i dlatego tak wypytujemy o szczegóły.
Wpisy na forum nie zawsze są w stanie odzwierciedlić stosunek piszącego do tematu i czasem można takie wypowiedzi błędnie interpretować.

Chcę, żeby mój L. pracował wydajnie. Dlatego wymieniam się uwagami na forum. Naprawdę zależy mi na tym, żeby poznać przyczynę niedogrzewania pomieszczeń w Twoim domu. Może dzięki temu poprawię coś u siebie.

Mówisz o braku konkretów. A przecież w reakcji na Toje posty zarzuciliśmy Cię zapytaniami o parametry Domu, systemu grzewczego, jakości wykonania.
Właśnie po to,żeby mieć konkretne dane do analizy zagadnienia.
Jeżeli wymianę postów na temat kolejności warstw izolacji uważasz za nieprzydatną to bardzo mi z tego powodu przykro.
A Twoje odpowiedzi typu "brak wentylacji" wnoszą tylko kolejne wątpliwości.

Pisałem dużo o moich rozważaniach na temat sterowania systemem. Między innymi o planowanym wykorzystaniu prognoz pogody w efektywnym ustawianiu parametrów grzania (wyprzedzenie). Po pierwszym sezonie wydaje mi się, że nie jest to konieczne. Co do samych sterowników to zrezygnowałem z legalettowych bo mam instalację KNX i własne sterowniki.
Także moje spostrzeżeni odnośnie okresu rozruchowego płyty i równoczesnego korzystania z alternatywnego źródła ciepła (kominek) uważam za wartościowe. Mam nadzieję, ze komuś się przydadzą.

Ja zaciekle L. nie bronię. W moim projekcie były wpadki. Np. agregat umieszczony pod 750 litrowym buforem cwu. Pisałem o tym więc można to sprawdzić.

m.

----------


## QBELEK

Nam jak w sierpniu wylewali fundament rurki miedziane do wodnych wymienników chcieli zastosować obligatoryjnie, bo teraz już wstawiają nie na życzenie tylko w standardzie. Zrezygnowaliśmy mimo to ze sterczących z podłogi króćców bo nie wyobrażamy sobie w małym domku miejsca na kotłownię.
Essa zauważyłem że każdy kto zainteresował się Twoim przypadkiem jest nieuprzejmy, marudny i niekonkretny wg. Ciebie.  
Essa napisz prosto z mostu co oczekujesz od nas mieszkańców na legalettcie, w tym temacie.

----------


## MCB

> 3. wentylacja - ja nie myślę, za myślenie wziął pieniądze architekt. 
>     Chcesz się douczyć to proszę: http://www.ugolik.pl/03.html Innym przeczytanie tej strony tez się przyda


Przeczytałem.
Pomimo tytułu: "EKOFIBER - - Brak konieczności stosowania paroizolacji i wiatroizolacji" słowo wiatroizolacja nie pojawia się w tekście.

----------


## Essa

> W projekcie były tylko termostaty dla agregatów elektrycznych uwzględnione.


I o to się własnie czepiam. Położenie kabla 3x1,5 zamiast 2x1,5 jest prawie zerowym kosztem na etapie budowy. Gorzej później.

Nie chciałbyś mieć alternatywy dla energii elektrycznej? Nie tylko dla gazu ziemnego, ale tez np. dla pieca na tani miał węglowy, gdy Cię przyciśnie bieda? Albo nawet dla elektrociepłowni, o ile Twoje dzieci tego dożyją. Gdybyś wiedział, to nie pociągnąłbyś potrójnego kabla?

Mam wrażenie, że etap projektowy jest jednym z najsłabszych ogniw w całym systemie L., a i inwestor jest wtedy jeszcze zielony jak szczypiorek. "Dobra robota" projektanta powinna polegać na przewidzeniu potencjalnych zmian i po dyskusji z inwestorem, uwzględnieniu ich w projekcie. 

A MCB niech się zapyta jaki kabel jest w projekcie, zamiast mnie atakować, że dokumentacji nie czytałam.

----------


## MCB

Nie mam dokumentacji przy sobie, ale może masz rację. Sprawdzę w domu.

Co do etapu projektowego to jest on kluczowy. Sama budowa L. to kilka dni, i z reguły już za późno na zmiany. My już o tym wiemy. Piszę to aby ostrzec pozostałych.

I niestety mimo "posiadania" kierbuda i inspektora nadzoru inwestor musi znać się na wszystkim i wszystko sprawdzać. Taka to już nasza rzeczywistość.

----------


## Essa

> Essa napisz prosto z mostu co oczekujesz od nas mieszkańców na legalettcie, w tym temacie.


1. od Ciebie w tej chwili? - sprawdź i napisz jakie masz okablowanie w projekcie, tak proforma  :wink: 
2. szukałam na forum osób, które:
- mają wymienniki wodne i powiedzą z czym to się je,
- ich legalett jest w stanie dać temperaturę pomieszczeń między 24-25 st. przy mrozach.

Być może L. po prostu nie uciągnie więcej jak 21 st. w naszych warunkach. Może z powodów marketingowych ilość agregatów jest niedoszacowana, a zakres temperatur przeszacowany? I docieplenie stropu nie wpłynie znacząco na temperaturę pomieszczeń.
Żeby to sprawdzić metodą Harnasia lub metodą grzania 24/24h muszę poczekać do zimy. Gdyby ktoś opisał podobny problem i jego rozwiązanie byłoby mi łatwiej. A tak mam znowu 1 sezon do tyłu.

Ty piszesz, że oddzielenie ekofibru od poduszki powietrznej nad nim folia paroprzepuszczalną (czyli wiatroizolacyjną) jest błędne, MCB pisze, że wręcz przeciwnie. Dla mnie testowanie tego metodą prób i błędów, wiąże się z ogromna pracą i kosztami, czego wolę uniknąć.

Jedno niedogrzane pomieszczenie to całkiem osobny problem, który w międzyczasie uciekł, pojawiły się za to kwiatki typu "kable do termostatów", co akurat uważam za pożyteczne dla innych.

Qbelek - mieszkasz już? Jak masz rozprowadzona c-z wodę? 
Patrzymy na legalett każde z innej perspektywy. Mi się też na początku, 4 lata temu, podobało. Teraz widzę również błędy i niedoróbki.
Brak kotłowni jest Twoim wyborem, którego nie oceniam. Moim wyborem jest taki projekt małego domku, który "potencjalna kotłownię" zawiera. Jest to zresztą pomieszczenie niewielkie (4 m2), które teraz rewelacyjnie sprawdza się jako pralnia, a rurki są ukryte w 5 cm murku za pralką.

----------


## Essa

> Sama budowa L. to kilka dni, i z reguły już za późno na zmiany. 
> I niestety mimo "posiadania" kierbuda i inspektora nadzoru inwestor musi znać się na wszystkim i wszystko sprawdzać.


No... my wyłapaliśmy kominek na środku salonu i to tuż przed zalaniem płyty  :wink:  Lepiej późno niż wcale.

Mój kierbud np. puścił nierówną płytę. Z jego punktu widzenia to pewnie było nieistotne, ja wydałam kasę na drogą zaprawę elastyczną i na wylewki samopoziomujące, o dodatkowej robocie nie wspomnę. 
Każdemu doradzę: sprawdź swoją płytę sam, bo reklamowanie się nie udaje. Jak? Zrób sztuczny deszcz i zobacz czy masz kałuże.

----------


## avatar25

My mamy elektryczne jak już wiadomo. Z tego co ja zauważyłem to w weekend chodziło mi ogrzewanie prawe cały czas żeby nagrzać do zadanej temperatury np. 22 stopnie. Szczególnie na początku okresu grzewczego. Następnie w ciągu tygodnia ogrzewanie włączało się tylko w nocnej taryfie żeby utrzymać zadaną temperaturę. Podniesienie temperatury w ciągu tygodnia jest już niemożliwe przy wykorzystaniu tylko grzania w nocy. Żeby podnieść temperaturę trzeba w następnym tygodniu znowu włączyć na cały weekend żeby podnieść do np. 24 stopni i w ciągu tygodnia w nocy ją utrzymywać. Jak testowałem system podniosłem temperaturę do 29 stopni. 

Na początku zimy miałem problemy z utrzymaniem temperatury wykorzystując tylko grzanie w nocy. Okazało się, że problemem był brak dokładnego ocieplenia okien na poddaszu (jeszcze wykańczam). Po zaizolowaniu okien, 5cm wełny + folia paraizolacyjna nagle system przestał mieć problemy z utrzymaniem temperatury w tygodniu. Dziwne jest to, że taka drobnostka zmieniła radykalnie wydajność systemu.

----------


## Essa

> Żeby podnieść temperaturę trzeba w następnym tygodniu znowu włączyć na cały weekend żeby podnieść do np. 24 stopni i w ciągu tygodnia w nocy ją utrzymywać.


Czemu podgrzewasz w weekendy? Masz wtedy też taniej?



> Jak testowałem system podniosłem temperaturę do 29 stopni.


A ile wtedy było na dworze?



> Dziwne jest to, że taka drobnostka zmieniła radykalnie wydajność systemu.


My zamówiliśmy dwa lata temu termowizję, przy mrozie -20. Połataliśmy mostki termiczne w zeszłym sezonie. Tak w ogóle to strop wtedy nie był zimniejszy od reszty, raczej okna i parapety wtedy przepuszczały, a to już dawno poprawiliśmy.

----------


## QBELEK

> Ty piszesz, że oddzielenie ekofibru od poduszki powietrznej nad nim folia paroprzepuszczalną (czyli wiatroizolacyjną) jest błędne, MCB pisze, że wręcz przeciwnie.


Na swoim dachu mam membranę dachową (wiatroizolację) czyli folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną. Membrana dachowa (wiatroizolacja) ułożona jest miedzy OSB a łatami pod blachodachówką. Membrana przepuszcza wodę w stanie pary ale nie przepuszcza wody w stanie ciekłym. A więc z jednej strony umożliwia opuszczenie pary wodnej z wełny izolującej budynek, która przeniknęła do niej przez paroizolację (co jest normalnym procesem) a z drugiej ochrania połać dachową przed wniknięciem wody z zewnątrz. Dyfuzja pary wodnej w membranie działa w jedną stronę dlatego folię kładzie się odpowiednią stroną np. napisami na zewnątrz. 

Kable zasilajace :
2x230V  N 16A
4x2,5 mm2

przewody sterujące do termostatu pokojowego GT 1,2,3,4 3x1,5 mm2

przewody do termostatu kominkowego GT-K 2x1,5 mm2

Rury c-z mam prowadzone w ścianach, w fundamencie są tylko rury kanalizacyjne.

----------


## avatar25

> Czemu podgrzewasz w weekendy? Masz wtedy też taniej?


Tak mam taryfę weekendową i przez cały weekend mam taniej, a w tygodniu od 21-7.




> A ile wtedy było na dworze?


Nie pamiętam szczerze mówiąc. Wydaje mi się jednak, że to była jesień więc nie było bardzo zimno. Jeśli chodzi o czas zimowy to mogę na 100% powiedzieć, ze bez problemów do 22-23 podnosiłem temperaturę. Nie próbowałem więcej ze względu na koszty i na to, że koło 22 nie dało się wytrzymać.




> My zamówiliśmy dwa lata temu termowizję, przy mrozie -20. Połataliśmy mostki termiczne w zeszłym sezonie. Tak w ogóle to strop wtedy nie był zimniejszy od reszty, raczej okna i parapety wtedy przepuszczały, a to już dawno poprawiliśmy.


Też chciałem w tym roku zamówić, ale nie zdążyłem  :sad:  Może w przyszłym mi się uda. 
U Pani brakuje mi tylko tej folii paraizolacyjnej od strony mieszkania, żeby wilgoć nie wchodziła do izolacji. Czytałem artykuł itd, ale nadal prywatnie bym jednak to starał się dać na etapie budowy. Nie jestem budowlańcem jakby co. Szczególnie, że nie ma gwarancji czy ta wilgoć rzeczywiście się stamtąd wydostaje w wydajny sposób. Nie chce gdybać za bardzo bo domyślam się, że już wszystkie elementy Pani sprawdzała setki razy.

----------


## Essa

> Na swoim dachu mam membranę dachową (wiatroizolację) czyli folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną. Membrana dachowa (wiatroizolacja) ułożona jest miedzy OSB a łatami pod blachodachówką. Membrana przepuszcza wodę w stanie pary ale nie przepuszcza wody w stanie ciekłym. A więc z jednej strony umożliwia opuszczenie pary wodnej z wełny izolującej budynek, która przeniknęła do niej przez paroizolację (co jest normalnym procesem) a z drugiej ochrania połać dachową przed wniknięciem wody z zewnątrz. Dyfuzja pary wodnej w membranie działa w jedną stronę dlatego folię kładzie się odpowiednią stroną np. napisami na zewnątrz.


Tłumacząc to co napisałeś łopatologicznie: para wodna, która przeniknęła przez szpary w osb do przestrzeni między łatami, po skropleniu się na zimnej blachodachówce, opadnie na folię i spłynie bezpiecznie w dół, nie przenikając jako woda do osb i wełny. Proste i logiczne.

Teraz mój dom:
poddasze nieużytkowe (h max = 1,2 m) pod dachem dwuspadowym z wentylacja w obu ścianach szczytowych. Dach nie ocieplony o konstrukcji: OSB + papa podkładowa + gont bitumiczny.
"Podłogą" tego poddasza jest sufit k-g + warstwa ekofibru. Pomiędzy mamy pustkę powietrzną, wentylowaną czyli w zimie jest tam zimno.
Co według Ciebie dzieje się w tej chwili z para wodną konwekcyjną przenikającą przez sufit i ekofiber?
Co będzie jeśli odetniemy ekofiber folia paroprzepuszczalną od zimnej pustki wentylowanej?
Przypominam, że to wszystko dzieje się na płaskich warstwach.

----------


## Essa

GT-K 2x1,5 mm2
Czy to wymiennik nowego typu, czyli ten zakładany bezpośrednio na rurę kominową? One chyba mają trochę większy odbiór ciepła...




> Rury c-z mam prowadzone w ścianach, w fundamencie są tylko rury kanalizacyjne.


Zastanawia mnie dlaczego nie proponują c-z wody w płycie. Ktoś drążył temat?
U nas, na wyżu budowlanym, był problem ze znalezieniem wykonawcy do instalacji prowadzonej górą ścian, za kucie to już nikt się nie chciał brać. W efekcie mąż zrobił specjalizację hydrauliczną i instalacja działa  :wink:

----------


## tomek131

Musisz Essa wziąść poprawkę zadając tutaj pytania na fakt ,że większość to kółko wzajemnej adoracji.Pod płytą masz zwykłe styro?Jak oni tak w tym Legalett oszczędzają na wszystkim ,to ile oni mają na takiej jednej plycie.Zresztą,niech mają ile chcą ,byle działało i nie stało na czymś na czym w całym cywilizowanym świecie stać nie może

----------


## Browar

> Napastliwy jesteś Browar...
> 1. nie rozumiem pytania o rurki do wymienników wodnych - tak! rurki mam, miedziane! Zgodnie z projektem! Ale ściany pod termostaty to już muszę kuć, bo nikt w L. mnie nie uprzedził, że należało do nich pociągnąć kabel 3-żyłowy. 
> 2. mam izolację zgodnie z projektem, do tego projektu była "dorysowywana" część legalettowska na etapie projektu, wiele miesięcy przed PnB
> 3. wentylacja - ja nie myślę, za myślenie wziął pieniądze architekt. 
> Chcesz się douczyć to proszę: http://www.ugolik.pl/03.html Innym przeczytanie tej strony tez się przyda


Nie kumam z tą "napastliwością" - zadałem kilka pytań odnośnie Twojego domu i tyle. Chyba jesteś już lekko przewrażliwiona... :wink: 
Łatkę obrońcy Legalettu przyszył mi perm jak mu udowodniłem że pisze w kółko te same bzdury - zreszta każdy ma taką łatkę kto nie powie tu wprost że: " legalett jest do dupy i do tego za drogi a w gdańsku siedzi banda oszołomów która tylko czeka żeby naciągnąc ludzi"... Tylko tak się skłąda że ja tu wojowałem np z Piotrem O. kilka miesiecy zanim jeszcze pojawił się perm czy Tomek - tak samo miałem i mam krytyczne uwagi i daleko mi do "legalttowego naganiacza". Denerwuje mnie tylko to że najwięcej krytycznych uwag mają tu 2 osoby które legalettu nie mają, nie znają a swoje wywody snują na podstawie domysłów tego co wyczytają w necie jednocześnie dyskredytując wszelkich projektantów, inżynierów itd...którzy mają wiedze i praktyczne doświadczenie. Oni pozjadali wszystkie rozumi i tyle - kropka. To mnie wkurza tak samo jak i twierdzenia że L. jest bez wad. 

A teraz do rzeczy... Dlaczego zadałem Ci te pytania? Ponieważ uwazam że przede wszsytkim musisz zdiagnozować wszelkie możliwe przyczyny niedogrzania chałupy a nie zakładac z góry że L jest spierzony a reszta jest super. 
Zapytałem czy zmieniałaś rodzaj izolacji w trakcie budowy bo w umowie z L masz zapewne napisane z jakich materiałów i jakiej grubości będie izolacja domu - brane to jest do obliczeń zapotrzebowania na energię i samowolne zmiany bez uzgodnienia z L mogą być przyczyną niedogrzania domu. Ale skoro tak miałas w projekcie to ok. 

Druga sprawa to wentylacja, której rodzaj jest zresztą także opisany w umowie z L z powodów w/w. Jeżeli w tej chwili nie masz w dumu żadnej wentylacji to:
- po pierwsze wilgoć, która codziennie w domu powstaje nie jest z niego "odprowadzana" co może być przyczyną niedogrznnia budynku (proponuję poczytać wątki o wentylacji jak ludzie w źle wentylowanych domach nie moga dogrzać pomieszczeń kaloryferami mimo że grzeją na maksa). Wilgoć ta może też przenikać do Ekofibru gdyż pomizy ekofibrem a GK nie masz paroizolacji. Umieszczenie jakiejkolwiek paroizolacji na ekofibrze od strony "pustki" uwazam ja za skończony kretynizm, który może tylko spowodować większe zawilgocenie izolacji.

- po drugie brak wentylacji to brak spełnienia założeń umowy z L - czyli tak na prawdę na razie Ci teoretycznie gwarancja nie przysługuje. Zakładam, że masz to w umowie gdyż ja osobiści sam kłóciłem się z L o ten zapis i za cholerę nie chcieli z niego zrezygnować.

Druga sprawa to wentylacja pustki nad ekofibrem - napisałaś że masz tylko "cztery małe kratki"... To dla mnie bardzo dziwne bo OSB+ gont bitumiczny to na tyle "szczelne" poszycie że moim zdaniem powinno tam być dużo więcej kratek żeby wiatr chulał i przewietrzał ten ekofiber. Dla porównania - u mnie jest dachówka ceramiczna + 30 cm wełny. Wełna jest stale b. mocno "przewiewana" - co metr kreatki w podbitce, szcelina pod gąsiorami na całej długości kalenicy +dachówki wentylacyjne, z których dekarz nie chciał zrezygnowac bo twierdził że będzie za mała wentylacja! A nie mam pełnego deskowania pod dachówką tylko membranę paroprzepuszczalną!


Proponuję przy najbliższej "termowizij" sprawdzić kamerką temperaturę podłogi w każdym pomieszczeniu (przy takich samych nastawach termostatów) - od razu będzie wiadomo czy L jest dupnięty w niedogrzanym pomieszczeniu. Uważam że po zamontowaniu wentylacji (jeżeli Le jest ok) problem niedogrzania się rozwiąże.

Co do wodnych wymienników to właśnie takie posiadam od początku. Nie mogłem dogrzac pomieszczeń początkowo bo zwiększałem tylko "długość grzania"... W końcu zwiększyłem temperaturę wody zasilającej wymienniki i udało się dogrzac nawet do 25'C o czym zresztą tu pisałem

pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## perm

> Nie kumam z tą "napastliwością" - zadałem kilka pytań odnośnie Twojego domu i tyle. Chyba jesteś już lekko przewrażliwiona...
> Łatkę obrońcy Legalettu przyszył mi perm jak mu udowodniłem że pisze w kółko te same bzdury -...


A gdzie ty mi niby udowodniłeś że piszę bzdury? Nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz a odzywasz się (i to zawsze krytycznie) tylko wtedy gdy komuś nie podoba się legalett i jeszcze sie dziwisz że mają cię za człowieka z tą firmą związanego. Tu jest własnie problem tych wszystkich "zaczarowanych" Legalettem. Nie mają specjanie o tym o czym pisza pojęcia ale kłócić sie z każdym będą do upadłego.

----------


## perm

Essa. moim zdaniem ten ekofiber to jakieś nieporozumienie. Nie jestem specjalistą od przepływu ciepła ale przez ten czas tu na forum trochę się dokształciłem. Po lekturze tego artykułu czy tez raczej reklamówki ekofibru myślę że twój problem to nie źle wykonany czy niewydolny Legalett tylko właśnie niewłaściwie wykonana izolacja stropodachu czy też stropu (nie wiem dokładnie jak to u ciebie wygląda). Co jest tam moim zdaniem złe. Przepływ pary wodnej *zawsze* wiąże się z przepływem ciepła. Ciepło wraz z parą wodną przedostaje się dosyć swobodnie do warstwy ekofibru. Powietrze nie zostaje tam uwięzione tylko jest wywiewane razem z ciepłem które zawiera. Ten tekst o ekofibrze który linkowałaś jest takim wielkim niedopowiedzeniem. Piszą tam różne rzeczy ale nie piszą o podstawowych. Każda izolacja ktora wykorzystuje powietrze jest o tyle dobra o ile potrafi uniemożliwić jakąkolwiek wymianę powietrza w niej zawartego. Twój ekofiber nie odizolowany umożliwia swobodny przepływ powietrza czy to wskutek prądów konwekcyjnych czy po prostu wentylacji. Swobodny przepływ powietrza oznacza strumień ciepła opuszczający twój dom. Myslę że jak zmierzysz sobie w zimie temperaturę nad warstwą ekofibru to zrozumiesz że takie rozwiązanie izoluje bardzo kiepsko.

----------


## MCB

> Umieszczenie jakiejkolwiek paroizolacji na ekofibrze od strony "pustki" uwazam ja za skończony kretynizm, który może tylko spowodować większe zawilgocenie izolacji.


Zgoda! Tylko, że była mowa o wiatroizolacji czyli foli paroprzepuszczalnej.

Co do projektu to w moim jest:

4x2,5mm2
GT1-4 2x1,5mm2
GT-K 3x1,5mm2

----------


## Browar

> A gdzie ty mi niby udowodniłeś że piszę bzdury?.


a kilka stron wczesniej. Nie jedz tyle masla.




> Nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz a odzywasz się (i to zawsze krytycznie) tylko wtedy gdy komuś nie podoba się legalett i jeszcze sie dziwisz że mają cię za człowieka z tą firmą związanego.


Po pierwsze nie  "mają mnie" tylko ty mnie masz, a raczej próbujesz wmówic to innym gdyż skończyły ci się racjonalne argumenty na poparcie wypisywanych tu przez ciebie bzdur... Masz już paranoje.

Po drugie to pokaz mi gdzie wyrazilem sie krytycznie np. na temat tego co pisze Essa, której "nie podobba się legalett" ??





> Tu jest własnie problem tych wszystkich "zaczarowanych" Legalettem. Nie mają specjanie o tym o czym pisza pojęcia ale kłócić sie z każdym będą do upadłego.


 
no tak... jakieś 90% osób które tu piszą są generalnie z legalettu zadowolone - boli co ?  Boli bo pojawiaja sie nowi mimo twojego pisania bzdur. 
Oczywiście żaden z uzytkowników L nie ma pojecia o czym pisze natomiast ty jesteś w tych sprawach obcykany bo masz poradnik budowlany i raz widziales legalett w domu modelowym  :tongue:  Weź się już chłopie nie ośmieszaj i zamiast bić piane to może wreszcie cos zbuduj..

----------


## Essa

Ok, jeszcze raz zadam swoje pytania i proszę odpowiedzieć dokładnie na te pytania. Może wtedy stanowiska będą zbliżone  :wink: 

Mój dom:
poddasze nieużytkowe (h max = 1,2 m) pod dachem dwuspadowym z wentylacja w obu ścianach szczytowych (małe kratki wentylacyjne). Dach nie ocieplony o konstrukcji: OSB + papa podkładowa + gont bitumiczny.
"Podłogą" tego poddasza jest sufit k-g + warstwa ekofibru. Pomiędzy mamy pustkę powietrzną, latem jest tam gorąco, w zimie jest tam zimno.
Zgodnie z tym co mówi mąż w domu mamy jednak wentylację - grawitacyjną, wilgotność powietrza około 33%

Co według dzieje się z para wodną konwekcyjną przenikającą przez sufit i ekofiber?
Co będzie jeśli odetniemy ekofiber folia paroprzepuszczalną (wiatroizolacyjną) od zimnej pustki wentylowanej:
* wariant 1 -> na granicy ekofiber -pustka
* wariant 2 -> w powietrzu, tak by nad ekofibrem była jakaś przestrzeń wentylacyjna (ehhh... jest to wersja prawie niewykonalna)?

Przypominam, że to wszystko dzieje się na płaskich warstwach.


PS. 
Z tego co zrozumiałam, Perm twierdzi, że wilgoć uciekając przez sufit, zabiera ciepło, które jest następnie wywiewane z ekofibru.
Inni twierdzą, że poddasze jest wentylowane za słabo, więc skąd to wywiewanie skoro ruchu powietrza prawie nie ma??

----------


## roger_s

Witam,
Od piątku mam już zamontowane agregaty i jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem ogrzewania w domu  :Smile: , ale mam teraz problem nie mam możliwości ustawienia tłumików do wymiennika kominkowego.
Jedna rura wychodzi przy samej ścianie, druga pod wyczystką  :Smile: .
Czy ktoś  z was zastosował jakieś inne rozwiązanie do podłączenia wymiennika? Jeśli tak to jakie i co z hałasem?
W załączniku rysunek poglądowy.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam,
Roger

----------


## avatar25

> Co według dzieje się z para wodną konwekcyjną przenikającą przez sufit i ekofiber?
> Co będzie jeśli odetniemy ekofiber folia paroprzepuszczalną (wiatroizolacyjną) od zimnej pustki wentylowanej:
> * wariant 1 -> na granicy ekofiber -pustka
> * wariant 2 -> w powietrzu, tak by nad ekofibrem była jakaś przestrzeń wentylacyjna (ehhh... jest to wersja prawie niewykonalna)?


wariant1 - nie ma sensu. możliwe zawilgocenie ekofibru poprzez niedostateczną wentylację.
wariant2 - nie widzę sensu
wariant3 - pomiędzy g-k i ekofiber folia nieprzepuszczalna. Pozwoli zagwarantować brak przenikania wilgoci z domu do ekofibru. Dzięki temu uzyskamy pewność, że ekofiber nie jest zawilgocony i nie straci właściwości izolacyjnych.

----------


## Essa

> tak samo miałem i mam krytyczne uwagi
> 
> Proponuję przy najbliższej "termowizij" sprawdzić kamerką temperaturę podłogi w każdym pomieszczeniu (przy takich samych nastawach termostatów).
> 
> Co do wodnych wymienników to właśnie takie posiadam od początku. Nie mogłem dogrzac pomieszczeń początkowo bo zwiększałem tylko "długość grzania"... W końcu zwiększyłem temperaturę wody zasilającej wymienniki i udało się dogrzac nawet do 25'C o czym zresztą tu pisałem


Ja też widzę zalety, choć rozczarowanie nieprzewidzianymi wadami jest spore. W zasadzie szukam rozwiązania problemów pojawiających się w czasie eksploatacji. 

Na razie dowiedziałam się, że L. uciągnie +25'C (kiedyś pisałeś, że się nie da więcej jak 21'C), ale niekoniecznie na II taryfie. Jeżeli po dogrzaniu, II taryfa utrzyma mi taką temperaturę to ok, jeśli nie - uznam, że sprzedano mi projekt niezgodny z założeniami. 
Druga sprawa to sprawdzenie stropu metodą Harnasia lub termowizją. Przy okazji, okaże się też czy strop w feralnym gabinecie jest zimniejszy (izolacja gorsza) niż w reszcie domu. Tak czy owak, trzeba czekać do zimy.

Termowizja podłogi inż. N. nic nie wykazała, zmieniono tylko agregat na mocniejszy o 20% -> L. nie jest dupnięty w tym pomieszczeniu. Jeśli strop będzie ok, to błąd jest w projekcie (pn-zach narożnik domu). W przypadku, gdy II taryfa utrzyma mi temperaturę po podgrzaniu, nie będę dalej drążyć tematu.


*I ostatnie, najważniejsze.*
Jak sprawują się wymienniki wodne? Czym grzejesz wodę? Jakie są koszty eksploatacji? Jeśli nie pisałeś, to napisz, jeśli o tym pisałeś - podlinkuj pls.

----------


## MCB

Przed zimą możesz zrobić jeszcze jedno: policz jak najdokładniej zapotrzebowanie tego pomieszczenia na energię. Masz wszystkie dane. Teraz trzeba by to fachowo wpisać do OZC i zobaczymy co wyjdzie. Ten wynik skonfrontuj z zaprojektowana mocą agregatów.

Czy dom masz już przekazany do użytkowania? Jeżeli nie to i tak Cię czeka audyt energetyczny.

A co do audytu do ciekaw jestem dlaczego u mnie sprawności legalettu audytor nie określił na 100% tylko mniej?

----------


## Essa

> Od piątku mam już zamontowane agregaty i jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem ogrzewania w domu , ale mam teraz problem nie mam możliwości ustawienia tłumików do wymiennika kominkowego.Jedna rura wychodzi przy samej ścianie, druga pod wyczystką .Czy ktoś  z was zastosował jakieś inne rozwiązanie do podłączenia wymiennika? Jeśli tak to jakie i co z hałasem?


Tępa jestem, co to są tłumiki - spiro z otuliną? Gdzie ma stać wkład kominkowy, przed kominem? 
Wymienniki są dwóch typów - zakładane na rurę kominową i podwieszane ponad kominkiem.
Sezon przedkominkowy przeżyliśmy na zamkniętym obiegu z izolowanych rur spiro.  Jeśli to coś pomoże to u nas jest tak:

----------


## Essa

> Przed zimą możesz zrobić jeszcze jedno: policz jak najdokładniej zapotrzebowanie tego pomieszczenia na energię. Masz wszystkie dane. Teraz trzeba by to fachowo wpisać do OZC i zobaczymy co wyjdzie. Ten wynik skonfrontuj z zaprojektowana mocą agregatów.


Mąż liczył zapotrzebowanie na energię całego domu jesienią 2010, po wizycie legalettowców. Wyszło mu, że dosypanie kolejnych 20 cm ekofibru do grubości stosowanej w Szwecji (inwestycja około 4 tyś), da miesięczną oszczędność na prądzie rzędu 30 zł.
Dom już dawno oddany, w grudniu 2008, czyli tuż przed audytem.

BTW, u mnie do kominka idą 2 kable 3x1,5 mm2, czyli tak samo.
Czemu u Qbelka jest 2x1,5? Może te nowsze wymienniki mają inne sterowanie...
Ilość dwóch kabli tłumaczę 2 agregatami.

----------


## QBELEK

> .
> Czemu u Qbelka jest 2x1,5?


Bo źle odczytałem rysunek  :big grin: 

GT-K 3x1,5 mm2
GT 1-1 2x1,5 mm2

mam jeden termostat.

Podobnie jak avatar25 stoję za umieszczeniem miedzy rygipsami a ekofibrem folii paroizolacyjnej.

----------


## QBELEK

> Witam,
> Od piątku mam już zamontowane agregaty i jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem ogrzewania w domu , ale mam teraz problem nie mam możliwości ustawienia tłumików do wymiennika kominkowego.
> Jedna rura wychodzi przy samej ścianie, druga pod wyczystką .
> Czy ktoś  z was zastosował jakieś inne rozwiązanie do podłączenia wymiennika? Jeśli tak to jakie i co z hałasem?
> W załączniku rysunek poglądowy.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.
> Pozdrawiam,
> Roger


A ten komin to już stoi czy jest dopiero w planach?

----------


## perm

> a kilka stron wczesniej. Nie jedz tyle masla.
>  ...


Nie rób uników tylko napisz konkretnie gdzie. Linka możesz dać przeciez to nie problem.

----------


## perm

Essa. w linkowanej przez ciebie reklamie ekofibru piszą min. że bez paroizolacji wełna ulega zawilgoceniu co skutkuje grzybem itd. Ekofiber jest na to odporny bo dużo szybciej oddaje wilgoć pod warunkiem że przestrzeń nad nim jest wentylowana. To jest pewnie prawda ale to nie ma znaczenia bo wełny bez paroziolacji się nie stosuje po prostu. Tego juz tam nie napisali. Nie napisali równiez czemu konstrukcja stropu z ekofibrem ma nie mieć paroizolacji pod nim. Moim zdaniem z bardzo prostego powodu. Czyni to jedną z cech bardzo przez nich podkreślanych czyli zdolność do szybkiego wchłaniania i oddawania wilgoci bezuzyteczną. Moim zdaniem twój strop nie spełnia wymogów na taką przegrodę. Napisz może PW do HenoK, Jani63 lub AdamMK. niech to ocenią ale wydaje mi się że dojdą do podobnych wniosków co ja.

----------


## roger_s

TŁUMIKI-To takie "puszki" metalowe o wymiarach  20x40x100 cm nakładane na rury wychodzące z płyty.

Zakładałem,że kominek stanie przed kominem.


QBELEK
A ten komin to już stoi czy jest dopiero w planach? 

Jest w planach, ale komin stoi, więc nie ma jak przesunąć całej konstrukcji.

----------


## Essa

> TŁUMIKI-To takie "puszki" metalowe o wymiarach  20x40x100 cm nakładane na rury wychodzące z płyty.


U nas, jak widać, nic takiego nie ma. Nie wpływa to generalnie na użytkowość wymiennika, a hałasuje i tak... agregat. Przepływu powietrza w obudowie kominka nie słychać, przynajmniej u mnie. Mogę pokazać, mieszkamy koło W-wy.

----------


## roger_s

> U nas, jak widać, nic takiego nie ma. Nie wpływa to generalnie na użytkowość wymiennika, a hałasuje i tak... agregat. Przepływu powietrza w obudowie kominka nie słychać, przynajmniej u mnie. Mogę pokazać, mieszkamy koło W-wy.


Dzięki za zaproszenie, ale z Poznania, a dokładniej z Żabna to trochę daleko :Smile: 
U mnie jest wymiennik Legalettowski. Takie ustrojstwo nakładane na rurę/zamiast kawałka rury z doprowadzeniem z i do podłogi.
Pewnie się skończy na bezpośrednim połączeniu wymiennika poprzez zaizolowane rury spiro.
Tylko pytanie czy po dłuższym paleniu izolacja nie zacznie się  palić/tlić/topić ?

----------


## Essa

> U mnie jest wymiennik Legalettowski. 
> Tylko pytanie czy po dłuższym paleniu izolacja nie zacznie się  palić/tlić/topić ?


Ja tez mam wymiennik Legalettowski;P 
Przy montażu agregatów kazałam sobie wymienić swoje pudło na ten nowszy, mocniejszy, "narurowy". A jak już przyjechał i rozpakowaliśmy, to się okazało, że on tylko do komina "na plecach" pasuje. Każdy inny układ wymaga w/w pudła. No i wrócił sobie do Gdańska.

*Izolowane rury wysokotemperaturowe spiro* się nie stopią. One mają w środku różowa wełnę mineralną. Zreszta k-g tez trzeba dać różowy na obudowę.

----------


## roger_s

Dzięki za informację.  
W takim razie wymiennik zostaje, a "tłumiki" odeślę do Legalettu, w końcu i tak ich nie wykorzystam.  :Smile:

----------


## MCB

Co do kominków to przestrzegam:

1. Nie stosować taśm z klejem!!! - nawet takiej do kominka.
2. Nie stosować obudowy GK - szeroko omówione w wątkach kominkowych.

m.

----------


## roger_s

> Co do kominków to przestrzegam:
> 
> 1. Nie stosować taśm z klejem!!! - nawet takiej do kominka.
> 2. Nie stosować obudowy GK - szeroko omówione w wątkach kominkowych.
> 
> m.


Możesz rozwinąć temat lub przekierować do wątku?

----------


## MCB

1. Klej z taśm niestety śmierdzi gdy się mocno pali w kominku. Łącząc rury DGP stosowałem obejmy i niestety srebrną taśmę kominkową.
2. Na wątku o kominkach wyczytałem, że uogólniając "prawdziwy zdun" obudowy kominka z KG nie robi.
Karton się z czasem wypala. wełna przyklejona taśmami (patrz pkt. 1) odpada i pyli.
Obudowy z KG najczęściej wykonują inwestorzy we własnym zakresie lub ekipa "od budowy domu".
Mój budowlaniec chciał mi taką zrobić. Na szczęście jego dom spalił się jeszcze przed podjęciem przeze mnie decyzji. Spalił się od kominka.

Poczytaj o kominkach robionych przez Forest-Natura i innych zdunów z wątków kominkowych.

Co do samych kominków to jest kilka typów. W uproszczeniu: powietrzne o małej bezwładności i akumulacyjne. Trzeba rozważyć, który lepiej będzie pracował z wymiennikiem L. i czy sposób jego eksploatacji wpasuje się w zachowanie domowników (czas palenia).

----------


## marfe

Hej, mam do Was prośbę.

Czy możecie wyliczyć roczny koszt używania legalettu (wersja na grzałki elektryczne, prąd) gdy zapotrzebowanie na ciepło domu wynosi 5000kWh na rok?

----------


## perm

> Hej, mam do Was prośbę.
> 
> Czy możecie wyliczyć roczny koszt używania legalettu (wersja na grzałki elektryczne, prąd) gdy zapotrzebowanie na ciepło domu wynosi 5000kWh na rok?


A co tu liczyć? Jeżeli źródłem ciepła będzie tylko Legalett to przemnóż te 5000 razy cenę jednej kWh w twoim rejonie i już. Np mozesz korzystać tylko z drugiej taryfy i wtedy będzie to ok 1500 zł rocznie (kWh za 0,3 zł). Sa tez inne taryfy ale to juz musisz sprawdzić u swojego dostawcy energii.

----------


## Browar

> Ok, jeszcze raz zadam swoje pytania i proszę odpowiedzieć dokładnie na te pytania. Może wtedy stanowiska będą zbliżone 
>  .....
> Co według dzieje się z para wodną konwekcyjną przenikającą przez sufit i ekofiber?
> ??


Wilgoć przenika przez sufit powodując zawilgocenie izolacji bo nie ma paroizolacji *między GK i Ekofibrem*. Brak dostatecznej wentylacji nad ekofibrem powoduje, że to wszystko się tam "kisi"...




> Co będzie jeśli odetniemy ekofiber folia paroprzepuszczalną (wiatroizolacyjną) od zimnej pustki wentylowanej:
> * wariant 1 -> na granicy ekofiber -pustka


Nawet jeżeli to będzie folia paroprzepuszczalna to i tak będzie dodatkowa barierą dla wilgoci + ograniczenie już i tak słabej wentylacji,  a więc ekofiber będzie się "kisił" mocniej.




> * wariant 2 -> w powietrzu, tak by nad ekofibrem była jakaś przestrzeń wentylacyjna (ehhh... jest to wersja prawie niewykonalna)?


 :big grin:  To już w ogóle jakas glupota...

Co by nie psali o ekofibrze to sa to poprostu włókna celulozowe z makulatury które chłoną wilgoc jak cholera... Co prawda po penym czasię ją oddają jezeli w "otoczeniu" jest odpowiednio sucho... Jezeli jednak źródło w ilgoci jest stałe ( przy normalnym urzytkowniu domu wilgoć stale prznika przez strop do izolacji) to musi być naprawdę sucho nad tym ekofibrem żeby  wilgoć "przeszła" sobie przez wszystklie  jego warstwy i została odprowadzona. Musi więc byc nad ekofibrem porządna wentylacja lub... porządna wentylacja w pomiesczeniach domu ! Dlatego uwazam że *najpierw powinnas zrobić wentylacje pomieszczeń w domu* bo tylko wtedy ograniczysz poziom wilgoci przenikającej do izolacji anie kombinowac z foliami itp..

Browar

----------


## Browar

> Zgodnie z tym co mówi mąż w domu mamy jednak wentylację - grawitacyjną, wilgotność powietrza około 33%


sorry dopiero teraz doczytałem...
33% to wilgotność bardzo niska - ciut powyżej minimalnej (30%). 
Pytanie gddzie była mierzona u mnie w kuchni przy zwykłym gotowaniu jest 45%, w łazience często  nawet ok 60% ...

Proponuję zakupić porzadny higrometr i dokładnie sprawdzic jaka jest wilgoć w pomieszczeniach. 

ps.
Nie chce dłużej zaśmiecać wątku - odsyłam do tego o wentylacji. 

Browar

----------


## marfe

Jeśli tak jest (jestem "noga" z tematów elektryki, energetyki, elektroniki etc... jestem z tych , co jak mieli kilkanaście lat to ich po fazę z wiadrem wysłali  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: , ale potrafię używać narzędzi (wietarka, młotek, piła) i robić np. meble drewniane dla dzieci do pokoju  :smile: )... to bez względu na źródło ciepła, potrzebne jest 5000kWh i teraz jak to dostarczać na przestrzeni wielu lat nie tyle najtaniej (ale najtaniej przy określonych założeniach wygody etc).
Jestem na etapie wyboru CWU/CO.
Dla CWU wybrałem obecnie PC p/w z buforem: dla CO mam wiele wersji do wyboru: Legalett (powietrze)albo podłogówka (woda) +kocioł elektryczny albo podłogówka (maty, przewody - elektryka) albo dla całości: CWU/CO PC (większej mocy) p/w z buforem dla CW i z podmieszaniem dla podłogówki (która przy wielkosci domu (powierzchni 250m2) to już prawie sama stanowi bufor - tak mi piszą forumowicze  :smile: .
Dom ma określone projektowane zapotrzebowanie na ciepło <= 20kWh/m2*rok (250m2 *20kWh = 5000kWh). Wolałbym mieć 10-20% zapasu  :smile: .
Obecnie wg mojego rozeznania (a mało się znam :smile: ): najtaniej (bez grzejników. faralek etc i innych aspektów, których nie chcemy z Żoną albo które aspekty chcemy) wychodzi wersja: mała PC p/w dla CWU( przy 5 osobach koszt roczny szacowany na 700zł), a dla CO podłogówka wodna albo elektryczna = 1600zł na rok.
najtaniej farelki, a potem podłogówka elektryczna/potem wodna na końcu powietrzna. Taniej w utrzymaniu powietrzna czy wodna wersja podłogówki mogłaby wyjść przy wersji dużego PC dla CWU i CO (z podmieszaniem albo do wodnego "legalettu"). Koszty montazu różnego rodzaju podłogowek są mi znane - mam wyceny z legalettu jak tez podłogówek wodnej czy elektrycznej - wyceny od wykonawców.
Trochę może zamotałem ale na takim etapie jestem teraz, a do zamknięcia projektu w celu uzyskania pozwolenia mam czas do końca maja i brakuje tylko CWU/CO, bo budowa domu planowane rozpoczącie to lipiec albo sierpień. Obecnie czekam na ostateczny kosztorys z Legalettu aby wybrać rodzaj podłogówki (dom ma być niskoenergetyczny, będzie kominek, rekupracja z gwc i mnóstwo ocieplenia na około, ale zapotrzebowanie na ciepło jest - i nie wychodzi na to że bez CO się obejdzie  :smile:  bo dom parterowy w kształcie litery L, mimo wielu okien na południu, mniej na wschodzi i zachodzie, małych na północy etc... pasywny nie wyszedł ale nie taki byl cel co do tematu).

TO przydługi wywód opisujący temat i pytanie moje dot. 5000kWh dwa posty wyżej ode mnie i odpowiedzi kolegi z forum.  :smile:

----------


## pdurys

roger_s
Dopiero teraz wrocilem do watku.

U mnie byl problem z rozstawem rur - byly zbyt blisko siebie o jakies 5 cm. nie wiedzialem jeszcze na etapie wylewania plyty, ze to jest takie wazne.
Poradzilem sobie tak, ze zrobilem cos na wzor taboretu na ktorym stoja tlumiki i polaczylem wyjscia rur elastycznymi kanalami zaizolowanymi akustycznie.
Dziala jak powinno.

Aaaa, pozniej doczytalem, ze chcesz odeslac tlumiki. Ja bym odradzal. Ale decyzja nalezy do Ciebie.

----------


## pdurys

> *I ostatnie, najważniejsze.*
> Jak sprawują się wymienniki wodne? Czym grzejesz wodę? Jakie są koszty eksploatacji?


Uruchomilem instalacje na poczatku stycznia.
Jako zrodlo ciepla mam piec Viessmann Vitodens 300 z zasobnikiem Vitocell 300ltr.
Mam cztery agregaty Legalett po dwa na kazdej kondygnacji.
Poniewaz w zimie jeszcze nie mieszkalismy to moje obserwacje nie sa pewnie miarodajne.
Niemniej jednak... bez zadnego problemu osiagnalem w domu temperature +21 / +22 degC.
Po wylaczeniu agregator temperatura spadla do okolo +18 degC w ciagu 24h, ale przypominam dom nie byl jeszcze wykonczony.
Nie mam i raczej nie bede mial potrzeby grzac do temperatury wyzszej niz +22 degC, poniewaz na podlodze mam deski, ktorych producent zastrzega, ze stosujac ogrzewanie podlogowe nie mozna przekaraczac temperatury podloza wiecej niz +27 degC.

Masz racje odczuwanie ciepla to jedno a temperatura to drugie. Widac to jak na dloni w lazience. Mam w kazdej dodatkowy grzejnik o mocy okolo 800 W.

Zasilanie agregatow a tym samym grzejnikow jest na poziomie +55 degC regulowanych sterownikiem pogodowym z pieca.
powrot w takim przypadku ma temperature okolo +45 degC.

Od stycznia, praktycznie na samo ogrzewanie, zuzylem 950 m3 gazu. Odczyt z wczoraj.

Zamiast regulatorow temperatury Legalettu, zamontowalem tylko termometry elektroniczne sterowane przez centralna automatyke domu. Musialem tylko w rozdzielni podlaczyc odpowiednio agregaty. Instalator tego nie robil, ale moj elektryk sobie doskonale poradzil.
Teraz moge ogladac temperatury pomieszczen i je regulowac (tylko po co) na komputerze.

Napisalem, ze regulacja jest zbedna, poniewaz gaz ma to do siebie ze kosztuje tyle samo niezaleznie od pory dnia i roku, dlatego moja instalacja jest STALE ustawiona na +19 degC w lecie (teraz) i + 22 degC w zimie. nic nie ruszam, automatyka robi sama. A przynajmniej mam takie wrazenie. Dopiero kolejna zima (jesli bedzie sroga) da odpowiedz na pytanie czy to byla dobra inwestycja.

Chcesz cos wiedziec wiecej, napisz na priv, bo jak sie ostatnio zorientowalem to powiadomienia o nowych postach jakos przestaly do mnie docierac.

----------


## QBELEK

> Poradzilem sobie tak, ze zrobilem cos na wzor taboretu na ktorym stoja tlumiki i polaczylem wyjscia rur elastycznymi kanalami zaizolowanymi akustycznie.
> .


Interesujące, może jakąś fotkę zapodasz.

----------


## roger_s

> roger_s
> Dopiero teraz wrocilem do watku.
> 
> U mnie byl problem z rozstawem rur - byly zbyt blisko siebie o jakies 5 cm. nie wiedzialem jeszcze na etapie wylewania plyty, ze to jest takie wazne.
> Poradzilem sobie tak, ze zrobilem cos na wzor taboretu na ktorym stoja tlumiki i polaczylem wyjscia rur elastycznymi kanalami zaizolowanymi akustycznie.
> Dziala jak powinno.
> 
> Aaaa, pozniej doczytalem, ze chcesz odeslac tlumiki. Ja bym odradzal. Ale decyzja nalezy do Ciebie.



Jeszcze się zastanawiam, bo po pierwsze to nie będzie zgodnie z założeniami. Czyli bezpośrednio na we i wyjściu w płycie, więc nie będą tłumiły tak jak powinny.
Po drugie jak zastosuje przewody elastyczne do tłumików to dla czego od razu nie połączyć wymiennika?

Tłumiki są od spodu otwarte ( brak połączenia, jak u góry), pdurys co z hałasem?

----------


## marfe

Czy możecie wskazać ekipę, która w pomorskim (4km od Gdyni) zrobi/wykona płytę fundamentową (z lub bez ogrzewania legalettowego) pod dom jednorodzinny z garażem, zgodnie z założeniami umowy z Legalettem - czyli nierówność  max +-0,5cm? Najlepiej taką, która robiła to u Was? 
Mam do zrobienia taką płytę u mnie o powierzchni użytkowej 313m2, co daje około 400m2 płyty fundamentwej, z tego 320m2 na płytę pod dom, a 80m2 osobnej płyty pod garaż. Osobne płyty przylegające do siebie, ale oddzielone ociepleniem pionowym 30cm styropianu, i różnica poziomów 30cm.
Kosztorysy tej płyty mam na 130 tyś z rurkami pod ogrzewanie wodne albo 160 tyś z ogrzewaniem powietrznym legalett. 
Znacie kogoś kto podejmie się wyzwania? Legalett wywiąże się na takiej powierzchni z nierówności +-0,5cm?

----------


## pdurys

> ... Czyli bezpośrednio na we i wyjściu w płycie, więc nie będą tłumiły tak jak powinny.
> Po drugie jak zastosuje przewody elastyczne do tłumików to dla czego od razu nie połączyć wymiennika?
> 
> Tłumiki są od spodu otwarte ( brak połączenia, jak u góry), pdurys co z hałasem?


roger nie bardzo rozumiem. Konstrukcja moich tlumikow jest pewnikiem taka sama jak Twoich.
Prostopadloscienne pudla z mata wygluszajaca w srodku, zamkniete "deklem" z okraglym kolnierzem z jednej strony i otwarte z drugiej.

Idea montazu w oryginale jest taka, ze stawiasz taki tlumik na wychodzacych z fundamentu rurach "oblepiajac je zwykla zaprawa. Nawet taka jaka bedziesz murowal komin.

U mnie o czym pisalem, byl jeden problem. Mam dwa obwody na parterze, czyli z plyty wychodzily po dwie rury z jednej i drugiej strony przyszlego kominka.
Wykonawca nie mial szablonu wiec je rozsunal tak jak mu sie wydawalo. Kiedy przyjechaly tlumiki na kilka dni przed rozpoczeciem montazu wkladu kominkowego (dlugo przed uruchomieniem ogrzewania) okazalo sie, ze nie moge ich w taki sposob zainstalowac.

Dlatego zrobilem te taborety (sorry QBELEK, nie mam zdjec ale licze na Twoja wyobraznie). Wygladaja ordynarnie. ramka z katownikow wielkosci tlumika plus na kazdym rogu dospawane nogi o wysokosci okolo 25 - 30 cm. Dodatkowo otwarty koniec zasklepilem blacha z okraglym kolnierzem analogicznie jak na drugim koncu tlumika.
Teraz moglem juz postawic taborety, podlaczyc kawalki rury spiro z welna i dalej podlaczyc to do nowych kolnierzy.

Takie rozwiazanie moim zdaniem jest nawet lepsze od oryginalnego, bo gwarantuje brak mieszania sie powietrza miedzy obwodami.

Nie wyobrazam sobie jak stosujac zaprawe mozna "szczelnic" styk tlumika na jego "srodkowej grodzi" dookola to jest wykonalne, ale jak to zrobic po srodku - niw wiem.

----------


## roger_s

> Dodatkowo otwarty koniec zasklepilem blacha z okraglym kolnierzem analogicznie jak na drugim koncu tlumika.
> .


Na początku myślałem, że tylko wpakowałeś rury od dołu  :Smile: 

Ja ma jeszcze jeden problem, oba tłumiki musiał bym ustawić z jednej strony komina i połączyć to rurami zaizolowanymi.
I tu pytanie czy zamiast łączyć we/wy z tłumikami rurą i później z powrotem do wymiennika, nie skrócić całej drogi i kolejnych połączeń?  
Każde połączenie może później powodować ewentualne przedmuchy i hałas.

----------


## Essa

Roger,
powietrza w kominkowych rurach raczej nie będziesz słyszał. 
Sto razy bardziej uciążliwy jest szum agregatu. U nas słychać agregat zamknięty w szafie wnękowej i jeszcze na klapie jest ustawiona taka ruchoma szafka z szufladami.
Niestety trzeba się przyzwyczaić, mi szum dosyć przeszkadza przez 1-2 tygodnie na początku każdego sezonu grzewczego.

----------


## tomek131

Ja ja się cieszę, że nie poszedłem w Legalett mimo ,że zmarnowałem kupę czasu na prześwietlanie tematu i byłem bardzo na początku napalony.Już miałem robić.

----------


## avatar25

No to w co Pan poszedł Panie Tomku?

----------


## Jagusia78

Witam a ja mam takie pytanko, cena zalezy od powierzchni zabudowy, ale sama plyta fundamentowa nie zajmuje tej powierzchni, bo nie wychodza w nia tarasy itp. Czyli mam placic za m2 czegos co nie bedzie zrobione, mysle i nie rozumiem tego. Wycene dostalismy za powierzchnie zabudowy a plyta bedzie mniejsza. Czy tak jest u wszystkich, czy wdarl sie jakis blad? I jeszcze mam pytanie, bo o tym zapomnielismy a malo kto widzi to w projekcie. Garaz jest w bryle domu, ale podloga jest nizej od podlogi w reszcie domu, czy da sie to zrobic tak, zeby plyta nie stracila na izolacji, czy lepiej zrobic plyte na sam dom a garaz oddzielne fundamenty. Mozg mi sie juz lansuje od tego wszystkiego  :big grin: .

----------


## Essa

> Witam [...]


U nas wycena byla na plyte pod sam dom, ganek i taras byly dostawiane pozniej. Proponuje sprawdzic w projekcie co wchodzi w powierzchnie zabudowy (taras chyba nie wchodzi).
Garaz mamy "1 stopien nizej" i tam jest plyta nieogrzewana. W czasie budowy pomiedzy domem a garazem wykonano skos. Na to byl rozlozony styropian, zbrojenie, a potem wylany beton. Takze plyta ma ciaglosc izolacji pod spodem. Dodatkowo sciane pomiedzy garazem a domem mamy ocieplona tak jak inne sciany zewnetrzne. Tak jest u nas, nie wiem czy to lepiej czy gorzej.

----------


## Jagusia78

Chyba sie machnelismy w podliczeniach jednak, ale wciaz ten garaz nas zastanawia. Czyli roznica poziomow mozliwa, ale faktycznie ciekawe czy ma to jakies minusy dla izolacji, no i obawiam sie, ze spadek u nas jest wiekszy, 30cm od poziomu domu, czyli pewnie jakies 2 schodki.

----------


## pawgar

> powiadomienia o nowych postach jakos przestaly do mnie docierac.


Do mnie też nie docierają.




> Zastanawia mnie dlaczego nie proponują c-z wody w płycie. Ktoś drążył temat?
> U nas, na wyżu budowlanym, był problem ze znalezieniem wykonawcy do instalacji prowadzonej górą ścian


Ja w moim kanadyjczyku chciałem mieć właśnie rurki od c-z wody puszczone w płycie. Raz, że rurki puszczone w ścianach zimą, przy wielkich mrozach bardziej by się wyziębiały niż potrzeba (straty na cyrkulacji), dwa że niepotrzebnie bym wycinał drewniany szkielet na całej długości pod rurkę.
Sprawa oparała się nawet. o dyr. technicznego. 
Stwierdził, że nie chcą tego robić, bo dają 30 lat gwarancji na płytę a nie na hydraulikę i nie wiedzą czy hydraulika wytrzyma 30 lat.
Ostatecznie ustaliliśmy, że moje roszczenia z tytułu hydrauliki będą wyłączone, i ja we własnym zakresie mam kupić rurki do ciepłej, zimnej wody i cyrkulacji z zaznaczeniem, że rurka nie może mieć łączeń w płycie a oni zatopią ją w płycie.

I tak też mam zrobione.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## QBELEK

> Ja w moim kanadyjczyku chciałem mieć właśnie rurki od c-z wody puszczone w płycie. Raz, że rurki puszczone w ścianach zimą, przy wielkich mrozach bardziej by się wyziębiały niż potrzeba (straty na cyrkulacji), dwa że niepotrzebnie bym wycinał drewniany szkielet na całej długości pod rurkę.


Każdy orze jak może  :smile: 

W moim kanadyjczyku  puściłem rurki na ścianie  ale pod rusztem dodatkowej izolacji ściany od wewnątrz budynku, wiercenie szkieletu zbędne.

----------


## Essa

A ja w moim murowancu musialam ciagnac rurki gora, sa nad sufitem k-g, przykryte ekofibrem. Juz pisalam, ze maz to robil, bo zaden hydraulik nie chcial sie podjac takiej roboty.  Kazdy orze jak moze, glupia bylam, ze ich do plyty nie wsadzilam.

----------


## pdurys

> Napisał essa
> 
> Zastanawia mnie dlaczego nie proponują c-z wody w płycie. Ktoś drążył temat?
> U nas, na wyżu budowlanym, był problem ze znalezieniem wykonawcy do instalacji prowadzonej górą ścian
> 
> 
> Stwierdził, że nie chcą tego robić, bo dają 30 lat gwarancji na płytę a nie na hydraulikę i nie wiedzą czy hydraulika wytrzyma 30 lat.
> Ostatecznie ustaliliśmy, że moje roszczenia z tytułu hydrauliki będą wyłączone, i ja we własnym zakresie mam kupić rurki do ciepłej, zimnej wody i cyrkulacji z zaznaczeniem, że rurka nie może mieć łączeń w płycie a oni zatopią ją w płycie.
> 
> I tak też mam zrobione.


Ja mam rurki w plycie. Nikt sie nie sprzeciwial, a nawet sami zaproponowali, tylko aby to byl dobry material. Wzialem alu-pex w izolacji zarowno do cieplej, ziminej jak i cyrkulacji.
Pompe cyrkulacyjna chcialem sam oprogramowac aby "krecila" woda tylko wtedy kiedy to jest najbardziej prawdopodbne a okazalo sie, ze taki program ma sam piec.

----------


## MCB

1. Garaż: u mnie jest 15 cm. niżej. Płyta garażu łączy się z płyta domu. Nieogrzewana. Izolowana od spodu tak jak płyta pod domem. Garaż dodatkowo ocieplony od wewnątrz. Płyta garażu nie. Ciepło z płyty domu ucieka do płyty garażowej. Czy to źle to trudno powiedzieć. Garaż nie ma własnego ogrzewania. Dzięki przenikaniu ciepła z domu jest w nim trochę cieplej.

2. Woda: dałem w płycie rurki systemu Hepworth. Zakupiłem we własnym zakresie. Ociepliłem otuliną. Panowie umieścili w płycie. Nie było żadnych problemów.

3. Zasilanie agregatów: na moją prośbę peszle w płycie. Wykonał L. w cenie. Czy to był dobry pomysł? Nie wiem. Słabsze jest odprowadzanie ciepła od kabli i nie mogą przenosić takich mocy jakie by przenosiły po umieszczeniu ich w tynku.

m.

----------


## Browar

> 1. Garaż: u mnie jest 15 cm. niżej. Płyta garażu łączy się z płyta domu. Nieogrzewana. Izolowana od spodu tak jak płyta pod domem. Garaż dodatkowo ocieplony od wewnątrz. Płyta garażu nie. Ciepło z płyty domu ucieka do płyty garażowej. Czy to źle to trudno powiedzieć. Garaż nie ma własnego ogrzewania. Dzięki przenikaniu ciepła z domu jest w nim trochę cieplej.


U mnie płyta garazu i domu to jedna całość - jeden poziom. Część garazowa płyty jest nieogrzewana i nie ma izolacji między częśćia garażową a resztą domu - na pytanie dlaczego nie dali tej izolacji usłyszalem w L. że wg projektu domu który im dostarczyłem w garażu powinny byc grzejniki więc potraktowali to jako pomieszczenie ogrzewane - stąd brak izolacji (pododno daja ja zawsze gdy garaż ma być nieogrzewany). 
...no i załozyłem gustowny grzenik w garazu  :smile: 

Browar

----------


## Browar

> No to w co Pan poszedł Panie Tomku?


spakował tornister i poszedł do szkoły...

----------


## Kazik09

Witam,

to ja też coś wtrącę..

U mnie też garaż nieogrzewany, przytulony do ściany domu. Płyta garażu 15cm poniżej poziomu płyty domu, płyty odizolowane od siebie styro 10cm, połączone są kilkunastoma prętami zbrojeniowymi (tak kazał legalett) żeby ograniczyc ewentulane ruchy względem siebie. Izoalcja płyty 20cm styro. Garaż ocieplony 15cm styro, ściana między domem i garażem ocieplona 20cm "szarego" styro (tak jak reszta domu). Poddasze 35cm wełny, na razie bez grzejników (będą douheat'y). Dom 140m2 użytkowej, dach dwuspadowy, mały wykusz (żona się uparła :smile:  ), bez balkonów. Okna 3 szybowe. Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem. Legalett ma dwa agregaty po 4kW, bez wymiennika kominkowego. Rachunki za samo ogrzewanie (+ światło i narzędzia używane przez jakieś 2 miesiące przy wykończeniówce) w 1 sezonie (grzałem od listopada 2010 do początku maja 2011 - tylko 2 taryfa) na poziomie 450zł/mc (temperatura 18stC). Jak dla mnie to trochę dużo, zwłaszcza, że nie działały jeszcze grzejniki na poddaszu. Zobaczymy jak będzie w 2 sezonie (podobno ma być lepiej). No i na moje oko, to mam jeszcze blaszane parapety do poprawki. Przy listwie podokiennej, pod naciskiem, dziwnie się uginają, tak jakby fachofcy pożałowali pianki i zostawili pustą przestrzeń.
Mieszkamy od początku maja br. Jak na razie trochę denerwuje mnie szum pracujacych agregatów, zwłaszcza gdy załączały się w nocy (oczywiście teraz już nie grzejemy). Dzwoniłem do Gdańska, czy coś można z tym zrobić i niestety powiedziano mi, że poza opisywaną wczesniej "metodą silikonową" nie przewidują dodatkowego wyciszenia, a poza tym podobno inni użytkownicy sie na to nie skarżą. Eksperymentalne próby dodatkowej izolacji resztkami pianomatu (w sumie 3 cm grubości) nie przyniosły oczekiwanych efektów. Wydaje mi się, że to hałasuje przepływające w rurach powietrze. Elektryk z legalettu, podczas montażu agregatów, przedmuchiwał kanały i nie stwierdził niedrożności. Z tego co się zorientowałem to niestety trzeba będzie się do tego przyzwyczaić, co z kolei po wydaniu kilkudziesięciu tysięcy na płytę z systemem wzbudza we mnie mieszane uczucia. Chyba, że ktoś z Was ma na to jakiś sposób.

----------


## MCB

Czy ocieplenie części podłogi garażowej znacznie zmniejszy "straty"?
Ocieplenie wewnętrzne garażu:
 - ściana garaż-dom jest ocieplona 20cm szarego styro.
 - ściany boczne tak samo na odcinku 2m.
 - sufit tak samo na odcinku 2m.

Czy 1 metrowej szerokości pas ocieplenia podłogi o grubości 5cm + wylewka 5cm coś da?

Czy ściany boczne i sufit ocieplić do końca?

m.

----------


## Essa

> Czy ściany boczne i sufit ocieplić do końca?


A jakie temperatury masz teraz w garazu zima?
u nas jest ->
1. sciana dzialowa garaz-dom ocieplona 15 cm styro
2. sciany boczne tak jak reszta domu 15 cm styro + tynk cienkowarstwowy
3. druga sciana garazu przylega do nieogrzewanego budynku sasiada, pomiedzy majster dal chyba 5 albo 10 cm styro
4. sufit - ocieplenie ze styro gr. 10 cm pomiedzy krokwiami + cienka plyta osb, chyba 8 mm
5. podloga - wylewka cementowa bezposrednio na plycie L.
6. mamy jeszcze nie zamkniety otwor na poddasze nieuzytkowe 1x1,5 m wiec cieplo nam tedy ucieka.
7. powierzchnia - 40 m2, dwa pomieszczenia bez ogrzewania

I teraz konkluzja -> tej zimy zdarzyla sie tylko jedna wpadka z zamarznieta pompa, generalnie w garazu bylo powyzej 0 stopni, nawet jak byl tegi mroz (do -27 st).
Ja bym ocieplala i to porzadnie. Takie duże chłodne miejsce bardzo sie przydaje zima, zwlaszcza przed wigilia  :wink:

----------


## MCB

W garażu nie mam żadnych instalacji poza rozdzielnią el. i centralnym odkurzaczem. Samochodom lepiej w zimnie niż cieple.
Tej zimy służył za spiżarnię. Od teraz mam spiżarnię w pomieszczeniu 2x2m. Ocieplone od wewnątrz. Nieogrzewane. Wentylowane poprzez GWC. chwilowo grawitacyjnie.
Garaż wychładza dom. Sporo ciepła ucieka nieocieplonymi drzwiami garażowymi i szczeliną w miejscu gdzie będzie próg. To poprawię.
Wychładza się też podłoga w korytarzu. I tu moje pytanie czy ocieplenie pasa szerokości 1m coś pomoże.

----------


## Essa

> Od teraz mam spiżarnię w pomieszczeniu 2x2m. Ocieplone od wewnątrz. Nieogrzewane. Wentylowane poprzez GWC. chwilowo grawitacyjnie.


 Mamy identyczne rozwiazanie spizarki z GWC.
Czym ocieplales sciany? My whamy sie pomiedzy styropianem, korkiem i takimi srebrnymi panelami izolacyjnymi gr. 0,5 cm.

----------


## MCB

Styropian zielony. Grubość 5 cm. Nie pamiętam nazwy. Miał charakterystyczne zaokrąglone rogi płyt.

----------


## QBELEK

Ile styropianu  niewykorzystanego zostawiła u was ekipa? U mnie pozostały 3 paczki styro 10 cm który zawala garaż bo nie wiem co z nim począć...

----------


## Essa

Opchnij na muratorze  :wink: 
Grubość jest w sam raz do ocieplenia poddasza garażowego.

----------


## Essa

Zgodnie z obietnicą nasze zużycie energii [3 sezon grzewczy], od 12/11/2010 do 14/05/2011:
(realnie, grzaliśmy chyba do polowy kwietnia, odkąd zrobiło się ciepło L. jest wyłączony)
energia dzienna -> 2'612 kWh
energia nocna ->   6'387 kWh
Razem: 8'999 kWh, 3'986,05 pln brutto
Prąd kupujemy od PGE Obrót S.A., mamy II taryfy bez ulgi weekendowej.
Poza L. nocą grzejemy wodę (około 100zł/m-c).

----------


## Piotr O.

Witajcie

Dawno tu nie zaglądałem i widzę, że większych zmian nie ma. Skład piszących prawie stabilny. Kilka osób ma nowe doświadczenia po pierwszej lub drugiej zimie, więc zgodnie z tematem przybywa nowych doświadczeń z użyciem Legalett.
Swoje mogę podsumować jednym zdaniem: jakaż to przyjemność nie musieć nic robić i mieć cieplutki dom zimą.  :big grin: 

Widzę, że wróciła do nas Essa, którą serdecznie pozdrawiam.

_Bicie z Wami piany mnie nie interesuje, jest jeszcze mniej konkretne niż kilka lat temu, gdy brylował na tym wątku PiotrO._
To dla mnie Esso komplement, więc odniosę się do kłopotów niekoniecznie związanych z Legalett.

_Szwed kręcił nosem na izolacje sufitu (zamiast tradycyjnego stropu mamy sufit podwieszany z 20 cm zasypki z ekofibru). Bo u nich sypie sie 40 cm izolacji._ 
Mam Esso tak jak Ty sufit k-g podwieszany i na nim… ekofiber. Potwierdzam, że 20 cm ekofibru spełnia normy podawane przez wytwórcę. Kiedy jednak zdecydowałem się na jego wykorzystanie, bo jest to bardzo dobry materiał i wygodny, zamówiłem więcej. 
Dałem 30 cm i nie żałuję tej decyzji, bo… Okazało się że i te 30 cm to zbyt mało. Po 3 latach zamieszkiwania p. inż. Wojtek N. z Legalett przyjechał z kamerą termowizyjną i stwierdziliśmy podczas pomiarów temp., że mamy dwa miejsca, gdzie temperatura jest znacznie niższa: nieszczelne okna i… sufit na złączu ze ścianami. Na wiosnę zakupiłem watę i dociepliłem te miejsca. Efekt bardzo dobry, który proponuję zrobić i Tobie. 20 cm ekofibru to wg moich doświadczeń za mało!

_Z finansowego punktu widzenia, dodatkowe 20 cm ekofibru za min. 4 tys., przyniesie teoretycznie do 200-300 zl rocznie oszczednosci na ogrzewaniu. Sprawa dosypania izolacji i przykrycia jej folia jakos sie w zeszlym roku rozeszla po kosciach. Teraz powoli powraca._
Moim zdaniem Esso pora się zdecydować, czy chcesz  mieć komfort temperaturowy zimą czy wolisz niesłusznie się skarżyć na Legalett z racji nie posłuchania fachowców.
Rozumiem, że temperatura 21 st. C, której w Twoim domu nie przekraczasz jest odczytywana z termostatów. Czy tak jest tylko przy dużych mrozach (powyżej – 10 st. C) czy przez cała zimę? Przepraszam, jeśli już o tym pisałaś - nie czytałem całego wątku, od momentu Twojego pierwszego wpisu, bo nie mam na to czasu. Pytam, gdyż jak w każdym domu, niezależnie od sposobu jego ogrzewania, przy większych mrozach trzeba więcej grzać. W praktyce oznacz to grzanie także w I taryfie, a nie tylko II lub dogrzewania domu kominkiem (to drugie stosuję od 8 lat).

_Jedno niedogrzane pomieszczenie to całkiem osobny problem, który w międzyczasie uciekł…_
Rozumiem, że to co „uciekło” to fakt bycia u Ciebie Mattsa M. i Wojciecha N. z Legalett w celu sprawdzenia instalacji i gratisowa wymiana agregatu na mocniejszy. Po czym i kłopot znikł lub „uciekł” o czym napisałaś przy innej okazji:  :big grin: 
_Termowizja podłogi inż. N. nic nie wykazała, zmieniono tylko agregat na mocniejszy o 20% -> L. nie jest dupnięty w tym pomieszczeniu. Jeśli strop będzie ok, to błąd jest w projekcie (pn-zach narożnik domu). W przypadku, gdy II taryfa utrzyma mi temperaturę po podgrzaniu, nie będę dalej drążyć tematu._

_Mój kierbud np. puścił nierówną płytę. Z jego punktu widzenia to pewnie było nieistotne, ja wydałam kasę na drogą zaprawę elastyczną i na wylewki samopoziomujące, o dodatkowej robocie nie wspomnę._
Hm, to też bardzo ważna informacja, gdyż przy Legalett nie powinno być dodatkowych wylewek, które stanowią dodatkową izolację ciepła.

_Zastanawia mnie dlaczego nie proponują c-z wody w płycie. Ktoś drążył temat?_
U mnie takie rozwiązanie zrobiono i skróciło to czas prac hydraulika do minimum.

_A ja w moim murowancu musialam ciagnac rurki gora, sa nad sufitem k-g, przykryte ekofibrem. Juz pisalam, ze maz to robil, bo zaden hydraulik nie chcial sie podjac takiej roboty. Kazdy orze jak moze, glupia bylam, ze ich do plyty nie wsadzilam._
Zastanawiam się Esso czy to nie jest kolejna przyczyna niedogrzania domu – rurki w ekofibrze, to dodatkowe otwory w suficie, nierównomierne ułożenie ekofibru…?

_Razem: 8'999 kWh, 3'986,05 pln brutto
Poza L. nocą grzejemy wodę (około 100zł/m-c)._
Moim zdaniem to bardzo dobry wynik za sezon zimowy, w którym zima była prawie równomierna. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem od kwoty 3 986,o5 można odjąć około 500 zł za 5 miesięcy grzania wody.
A to daje jeszcze lepszy wynik i tak trzymać... lub jeszcze lepiej docieplając sufit.  :big grin:

----------


## Dareckyy

Naszą płytę wylaliśmy 8 lutego br., czyli mija już 4 m-ce. Był zastosowany beton klasy B30. Jesteśmy na etapie wykańczania wnętrz, na ścianach są już gładzie, ściany jednokrotnie malowane, położone mamy płytki gresowe i ceramiczne na posadzce i ścianach. Parę dni temu zbadaliśmy wilgotność płyty, która wynosi 2,4%, bo chcielibyśmy ułożyć trójwarstwową deskę podłogową w sypialniach. 

Pytanie jest następujące, czy konieczne jest w naszym przypadku wygrzewanie płyty? Będzie to możliwe dopiero za ok. m-c czasu, bo wtedy będziemy mieli dopiero podłączony prąd do domu ...

----------


## pdurys

> Parę dni temu zbadaliśmy wilgotność płyty, która wynosi 2,4%, bo chcielibyśmy ułożyć trójwarstwową deskę podłogową w sypialniach. 
> 
> Pytanie jest następujące, czy konieczne jest w naszym przypadku wygrzewanie płyty? Będzie to możliwe dopiero za ok. m-c czasu, bo wtedy będziemy mieli dopiero podłączony prąd do domu ...


Zrob sobie standardowy test na wilgotnosc wg posadzkarzy: przyklej wieczorem dokladnie po obwodzie kwadratowy kawalek folii, jakies 50 x 50cm, najlepiej przezroczystego PE i rano sprawdz czy skroplila sie para wodna. Jesli nie to mozesz smialo kleic podloge.

U mnie podloga w salonie i kuchni byla klejona grudniu po 5 miesiacach od wylania plyty i grzaniu jednym agregatem budowlanym plus kominek.

Wiekszym klopotem jest pozniejszy kurz i pyl niz wspolczynnik wilgotnosci plyty.

----------


## boruta1

> Zgodnie z obietnicą nasze zużycie energii [3 sezon grzewczy], od 12/11/2010 do 14/05/2011:
> (realnie, grzaliśmy chyba do polowy kwietnia, odkąd zrobiło się ciepło L. jest wyłączony)
> energia dzienna -> 2'612 kWh
> energia nocna ->   6'387 kWh
> Razem: 8'999 kWh, 3'986,05 pln brutto
> Prąd kupujemy od PGE Obrót S.A., mamy II taryfy bez ulgi weekendowej.
> Poza L. nocą grzejemy wodę (około 100zł/m-c).



jaki masz dom?

----------


## QBELEK

Witam

W jaki sposób zamaskowaliście na działce doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka. Mnie wypada od frontu i nie mam pomysłu.
Może imitacja lampy ogrodowej.....

----------


## pdurys

Ogladales czeronie powietrza produkcji Rehau? Nie sa tanie, ale wygladaja estetycznie.

----------


## QBELEK

Czerpnia droga bo chodzi o higienę w GWC. Kominek sterylnego O2 nie potrzebuje, myślę dorobić taki peryskop bez bebechów...

----------


## Essa

> Czerpnia droga bo chodzi o higienę w GWC. Kominek sterylnego O2 nie potrzebuje, myślę dorobić taki peryskop bez bebechów...


A jakiś krzaczor zimozielony?
Może być cis (trujący - to a propos małych dzieci), może być jakaś zimozielona irga, prunus laurocerasus i inne... U nas na razie sterczy peryskop, ale dolot do kominka (mam przy tarasie) mam zamiar wsadzić w krzaczor, a odpowietrzenie drenażu w wysoką kępę trawy typu pampasowa.
BTW, mój ganek jest dobudowany do domu, więc na łączeniu ganek-dom jest styropian. Na ganku jest podłoga betonowa, ale na styro pod drzwiami wejściowymi prawie cała już spękała i odlazła.
Czy jeśli dam na to nową wylewkę + płytki to będzie ok? Czy trzeba styropian wycinać?  Jak sobie z tym poradziliście?

----------


## avatar25

> A jakiś krzaczor zimozielony?
> Może być cis (trujący - to a propos małych dzieci), może być jakaś zimozielona irga, prunus laurocerasus i inne... U nas na razie sterczy peryskop, ale dolot do kominka (mam przy tarasie) mam zamiar wsadzić w krzaczor, a odpowietrzenie drenażu w wysoką kępę trawy typu pampasowa.
> BTW, mój ganek jest dobudowany do domu, więc na łączeniu ganek-dom jest styropian. Na ganku jest podłoga betonowa, ale na styro pod drzwiami wejściowymi prawie cała już spękała i odlazła.
> Czy jeśli dam na to nową wylewkę + płytki to będzie ok? Czy trzeba styropian wycinać?  Jak sobie z tym poradziliście?


Ja dałem wokół czerpni tuje.
Jeśli chodzi o połączenie ganku i domu dałem tylko na ten spękany beton klej i płytki i na razie jest dobrze. Nie wycinałem styropianu.

----------


## Dareckyy

Wczoraj nareszcie zamontowano w naszym Legallecie agregaty elektryczne 2x4kW oraz termostaty i odpalono system. Będę chciał teraz wygrzać płytę, aby móc położyć drewnianą podłogę https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...42022266326226

----------


## QBELEK

I jak pierwsze wrażenia akustyczne systemu?

----------


## Dareckyy

Słychać delikatny szum podczas pracy, ale skrzynki z agregatami nie są jeszcze przykryte podłogą
https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...58855334441890
https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...58895642404514

Zaczęliśmy grzać w poniedziałek, temperatura w pomieszczeniach była w okolicach 18 st. C. We wtorek wynosiła ok. 22 st. C, w środę ok. 25 st. C, a wczoraj ok. 27 st. C. Oczywiści w tym samym czasie poprawiła się pogoda na zewnątrz, ale wyraźnie odczuwa się pracę ogrzewania. Zobaczymy jak system będzie pracował w zimie.

----------


## QBELEK

Odprowadzenie deszczówki z rur spustowych może odbywać się jedynie powierzchniowo na odcinku płyt styropianowych, izolujacych przed wysadzinami naroża fundamentu czy dopuszczalne jednak jest przejście przez styropian rury spustowej w celu wyprowadzenia wody dalej na działkę pod powierzchnią. Jak legaletowcy odprowadzacie deszczówkę, w przypaku zaizolowanych płytami styro naroży poza obrysem fundamentu ?

----------


## Dareckyy

Jak wykończyć górę obrzeży styropianowych przy drzwiach wejściowych i tarasowych? Kleić płytki, czy polecacie jakieś inne rozwiązanie?
https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...83297617230642
https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...90037472641938

----------


## QBELEK

Dareckyy możesz odpowiedzieć na mojego posta przed Twoim? Jak masz odprowadzaną deszczówkę?

----------


## Dareckyy

Rurami pod ziemią do studzienek zanikowych, ale nie wiem, czy naruszali płyty styropianowe, bo mnie nie było przy tych pracach ...

----------


## Piotr O.

> Jak wykończyć górę obrzeży styropianowych przy drzwiach wejściowych i tarasowych? Kleić płytki, czy polecacie jakieś inne rozwiązanie?


Mam położone płytki ceramiczne na górze progu wyjścia na taras. Przy drzwiach wyjściowych z domu na ganku także płytki.
Pamiętaj tylko o zachowaniu dylatacji - 2-3 cm odstępu, bo na zdjęciach kostka wygląda tak jakby była idealnie przylegająca do ściany. W zimowe mrozy może być kłopot. Oby nie.

PS Masz ładny dom - praktyczny i funkcjonalny. Trochę pewnie kosztowała Ciebie ta skarpa z meby. Ciekawy jestem ile dom ma powierzchni i jaki jest koszt wybudowania?

----------


## Harnaś78

Qbelek: Ja mam wręcz odsunięte rury spustowe od naroży. Pierwotnie miałem przy ścianach ale "przekręciłem" je w czasie ocieplania i tak zostawiłem. Zrobiłem coś w rodzaju chodnika wokół domu i w czasie deszczu (idę po drewno, itp) przechodzę pomiędzy rynną a ścianą. Okapy dachu wybiegają mi poza obrys ścian jakieś 60 cm. - parterówka, "dom we wrzosach". Estetycznie może to nie jest porywające, ale tragedii nie ma. Grunt, że mi jest wygodnie. Jeśli chodzi o deszczówkę. Z dwóch rynien łapię do zbiorników 2szt. X 1,5 m3. Z nich podlewam, myję auta itp. Z dwóch pozostałych rozsączam w gruncie. Rynna do studzienki, z niej kolankiem 30 st wychodzi 6 m kanalizacyjnej fi 160. Potem 16 m drenażówki w obsypce żwirowej. W czasie ostatnich ulew sprawdziło się bdb. Tyle, że przepełniło zbiorniki. Muszę jeszcze pomyśleć jak sensownie odprowadzić nadmiar. Technicznie byłoby najlepiej wykopać pod nimi dziury 2x2x1m i wypełnić klińcem. Ale trochę mi się nie chce. Może wymyślę coś prostszego  :wink:

----------


## Maco

Natknąłem się na nieprzychylną opinię o Legalecie:
http://ogrzewanie.drewnozamiastbenzy...wczy-legalett/ gdzie napisano, że nie ma infrmacji o kosztach i efektach działania.

Załączam link do moich danych zebranych od 2004 roku:
http://szalega.com/dom/realizacja/realizacja.htm

zadowolony z legalettu Maco  :Smile:

----------


## jasiek71

zgadzam się z arturo72, nie ważne czy grzejemy olejakiem czy suszarką do włosów, zapotrzebowanie budynku jest takie samo...

----------


## pdurys

> zgadzam się z arturo72, nie ważne czy grzejemy olejakiem czy suszarką do włosów, zapotrzebowanie budynku jest takie samo...


Swieta prawda. Zapotrzebowanie jest takie samo niezaleznie od jego zrodla.
Teraz tylko nalezy sobie odpowiedziec gdzie sa najwieksze straty - bo o innych "funkcjach" jak gwarancja, wykonawstwo, projekt, materialy (niezaleznie czy dobre czy zle) juz sie wczesniej rozpisywalismy.

Jesli zalozymy, ze straty beda takie same jak w domu gdzie ogrzewanie wykonamy inna technologia to zysk lub strata z wybrania tej technologii sprowadzi sie wylacznie do tego o czym wczesniej pisalismy (ja i inni). 

Roznica wynikac bedzie z tego co dla kogo jest priorytetem. 

Dla mnie to byl czas, gwarancja i jakosc wykonania.
Dla innych bedzie koszt jednostkowy i terminy platnosci za etapy budowy. Dla jeszcze innych to bedzie wlasny wklad jako robocizna.

Wielu z tych rzeczy sie nie da porownac.

Ja jestem na razie zadowolony. Nie mam kaloryferow, ani wody pod podloga. Kiedy instalowalem odboje do drzwi nie musialem sie martwic czy natrafie na kabel grzejny czy tez nie.

Sprawa gustu.

----------


## QBELEK

> Sprawa gustu.


 No właśnie. Organista lubi ogórki a ksiądz jego córki.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Natknąłem się na nieprzychylną opinię o Legalecie:
> Załączam link do moich danych zebranych od 2004 roku:
> http://szalega.com/dom/realizacja/realizacja.htm
> zadowolony z legalettu Maco


Wielkie dzięki Macieju za kolejny rok pomiarów i podzielenie się swoimi doświadczeniami. To już 7 lat korzystania z Legalett i jak widać w podanym przez Ciebie linku do strony średnia nie przekracza 2000 zł, a dom wcale nie jest mały - 150 m2. 
Gratuluję i tak trzymać.  :Smile: 

PS Autor artykułu odradzającego Legalett sam przyznał: Muszę jednak zaznaczyć, że z fundamentami grzewczymi nie miałem absolutnie żadnego doświadczenia!

----------


## Piotr O.

> Bardzo fajny i trafny artykuł.Legalett nie jest warty tak dużych pieniędzy w porównaniu do tego co oferuje.
> Myślę,że każdy rozumny człowiek to zauważy i wyliczy 
> Jako,że jest to ogrzewanie elektryczne,koszty eksploatacyjne można sobie wyliczyć,przy czym kolejna wada Legalettu to to,że powietrze jest słabym nośnikiem energii.
> Za zdecydowanie mniejszą kasę(-50%) można mieć fundament płytowy z bardziej sprawnym ogrzewniem wodnym elektycznym lub czystym prądem w postaci kabli lub mat,to również każdy rozumny człowiek powinien zauważyć i wyliczyć


Maciek (Maco) podał link do strony z artykułem po to, aby pomóc osobom, które szukając porady na temat Legalett napisały: _...nie ma nigdzie danych o kosztach ogrzewania_. 
Sam Autor artykułu podał adres do wątku, w którym tu piszemy. 
Twoja wypowiedź świadczyć może o niezrozumieniu intencji Macieja, który podał dane o kosztach ogrzewania z ostatnich 7 lat. To co napisałeś moim zdaniem wskazuje na braku u Ciebie wiedzy na temat technologii Legalett - podobnie jak u Autora artykułu przyznającego się do tego: _Muszę jednak zaznaczyć, że z fundamentami grzewczymi nie miałem absolutnie żadnego doświadczenia!_

----------


## perm

> ...


Tyle że energooszczędność lub nie domu nie ma nic wspólnego z Legalettem o czym systematycznie zapominasz napisać co chyba nikogo czytającego ten wątek już nie dziwi. Dom co Arturro napisał będzie oszczędny jeżeli go dobrze ocieplimy, przy czym udział decydujący mają tu ocieplenie ścian, stolarka otworowa i ocieplenie stropu/dachu. *Czy pod domem bedzie Legalett czy tez inny fundament to praktycznie nie ma znaczenia!* Legalett wykorzystuje najdroższy chyba w tej chwili nośnik energii czyli prąd do tego wykorzystując najmniej efektywne medium to ciepło przekazujące czyli powietrze. Może jak już się tu zjawiłeś by Legalett chwalić to napisz jak z tym zgniecionym styropianem pod płytami Legalett. Napisałeś prawdę że taki problem występuje czy tez kłamałeś jak to tu Browar zdaje się napisał?

----------


## Dareckyy

> PS Masz ładny dom - praktyczny i funkcjonalny. Trochę pewnie kosztowała Ciebie ta skarpa z meby. Ciekawy jestem ile dom ma powierzchni i jaki jest koszt wybudowania?


Dzięki bardzo  :smile: 

Tutaj masz ofertę na mój dom w podstawowym wariancie http://www.abakon.com/File/oferta_sp...bakon2009.html
Ja miałem szereg dopłat tj. garaż, Legalett, dachówka cementowa, więcej izolacji, lepsze okna itp., itd.

Podbudowa pod dom oraz zabezpieczenie skarpy kosztowało mnie w sumie ok. 35 tyś.

----------


## Piotr O.

Dziękuję Darku za link do ciekawej oferty Twojego domu. 
Życzę dużo pięknych dni w tym ładnym i praktycznym domu.

----------


## Piotr O.

> *Czy pod domem bedzie Legalett czy tez inny fundament to praktycznie nie ma znaczenia!* Legalett wykorzystuje najdroższy chyba w tej chwili nośnik energii czyli prąd do tego wykorzystując najmniej efektywne medium to ciepło przekazujące czyli powietrze. Może jak już się tu zjawiłeś by Legalett chwalić to napisz jak z tym zgniecionym styropianem pod płytami Legalett. Napisałeś prawdę że taki problem występuje czy tez kłamałeś jak to tu Browar zdaje się napisał?


Perm, znów się pewnie nudzisz i stąd dla zabicia czasu piszesz bzdury. Maciek i ja o czym innym, a Ty znów swoje i nie na temat. My o kosztach eksploatacji, a Ty o energooszczędności. I do tego banialauki, że niby Legalett jest drogi, bo na prąd i powietrze.  :big grin:  
Dla mnie dom 150 m2 ogrzewany za średnio 2000 w sezonie, zł to dom tani w użytkowaniu ogrzewania.
Browar udowodnił Ci "czarno na białym" błędy jakie popełniasz w swoim rozumowaniu, a Ty dalej powtarzasz swoją mantrę o styropianie. Do tego sugerujesz, że ktoś coś kłamie. Oj nieładnie, nieładnie. Skojarzenie z trolowaniem jest proste.
Miej się zdrowo, wesoło i napisz nam jak tam Twoja budowa.

----------


## perm

> Perm, znów się pewnie nudzisz i stąd dla zabicia czasu piszesz bzdury. Maciek i ja o czym innym, a Ty znów swoje i nie na temat. My o kosztach eksploatacji, a Ty o energooszczędności. I do tego banialauki, że niby Legalett jest drogi, bo na prąd i powietrze.  
> Dla mnie dom 150 m2 ogrzewany za średnio 2000 w sezonie, zł to dom tani w użytkowaniu ogrzewania.
> Browar udowodnił Ci "czarno na białym" błędy jakie popełniasz w swoim rozumowaniu, a Ty dalej powtarzasz swoją mantrę o styropianie. Do tego sugerujesz, że ktoś coś kłamie. Oj nieładnie, nieładnie. Skojarzenie z trolowaniem jest proste.
> Miej się zdrowo, wesoło i napisz nam jak tam Twoja budowa.


To może zacytuj co mi browar udowodnił i kiedy. To nie problem, jeżeli to prawda, gdzieś to tam musi być. Ja sobie nic takiego nie przypominam za to przypominam sobie różne twoje rozpaczliwe kłamstwa w obronie Legalett jak i twoje słowa o zgniecionym styropianie pod płytami Legalett. Co do ostatnio poruszanego tematu to wprowadzasz w błąd potencjalnych klientów co do wyjątkowej energooszczędności Legalettu i stąd moje sprostowanie. Nie będziesz kłamał, nie będę się odzywał.

----------


## Essa

A ja już dorosłam ;-DDDDDDDDDDDD
I zwyczajnie nie czytam postów Piotra, zwłaszcza tych adresowanych do mnie imiennie.
BTW, kupiliśmy pirometr, czekamy na słoty...

----------


## perm

Na stronie Legalett sporo zmian. Firma oferuje juz również ogrzewanie wodne mimo tego że jak kiedys twierdzili może się zepsuć, oferuje równiez sama plytę bez ogrzewania no i w końcu podaje jaki rodzaj styropianu pod dom jest stosowany. Chyba ta dyskusja tu na forum jednak coś dała  :smile: . Myślę że teraz biorąc pod uwagę doświadczenie Legalett w wykonywaniu płyt jest to oferta warta rozważenia przez klientów dla których niska cena nie jest najwazniejszym argumentem przy budowie domu. Nie można było tak od razu? Po cholerę było przysyłać tu jakiegoś niewydarzonego PiotraO ktory swoim postem o zgniecionym styro pod płytą legalett przyniósł jej pewnie spore straty.

----------


## tomek131

Ano rzeczywiście robią na wodzie oraz samą płytę bez ogrzewania.Ciekawe jaka różnica między zwykła płytą a płytą ogrzewaną powietrzem a płytą ogrzewaną wodą.
Nie lepiej dać te rurki z wodą na płycie?Po co 20cm pod betonem?Żeby utrudnić sterowalność i w razie awarii kuć to pół roku rozwalając caly dom.Chyba nikt w to nie pójdzie.
W każdym razie można by wykorzystać doświadczenie Legalett i samą płytę (bez ogrzewania)dać im do zrobienia (oczywiście zależy też ile zaśpiewają).Ale dalej widzę dają uparcie EPS 100 i bezpośrednio na gruncie,obojętne czy płyta z ogrzewaniem czy bez

----------


## QBELEK

Poszerzenie oferty dla pompiarzy. Zestaw fundament z wodą + pompa ciepła zapewnie posiada cenę bajeczną.
Trochę info na nowej odsłonie jest już nieaktualnych....

----------


## Piotr O.

> A ja już dorosłam ;-DDDDDDDDDDDD
> I zwyczajnie nie czytam postów Piotra, zwłaszcza tych adresowanych do mnie imiennie.


Jeśli oznaką dorosłości jest nie odpisywanie na życzliwy i obszerny list korespondenta, to wybacz, ale dla mnie dziwna taka dorosłość.
W swojej naiwności myślałem, że skoro nie odpisałaś, to moja praktyczna podpowiedź dotycząca ekofibru była przydatna. Teraz czytam, że chcąc pomóc niepotrzebnie tylko straciłem czas na opisanie doświadczeń z docieplaniem domu. Przykre to zdarzenie.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Za 50% wartości Legalettu możemy mieć izolowaną płyta fundamentową,w której zatopione są rury do których dostarczana jest *ciepła woda* z pieca elektrycznego,która grzeje nam płytę fundamentową.


Arturze, życzę Ci powodzenia w praktycznej realizacji tego, co napisałeś za wymienione 50% ceny z uwzględnieniem wszystkich składników (odpowiedników) jakie są wykonywane przy fundamencie grzewczym Legalett. Nadal nie rozumiemy się - ja piszę o wszystkim, co jest zawarte w Umowie na wykonanie Legalett.

----------


## Piotr O.

> Na stronie Legalett sporo zmian. Firma oferuje juz również ogrzewanie wodne mimo tego że jak kiedys twierdzili może się zepsuć, oferuje równiez sama plytę bez ogrzewania no i w końcu podaje jaki rodzaj styropianu pod dom jest stosowany. Chyba ta dyskusja tu na forum jednak coś dała . (...) Nie można było tak od razu? Po cholerę było przysyłać tu jakiegoś niewydarzonego PiotraO ktory swoim postem o zgniecionym styro pod płytą legalett przyniósł jej pewnie spore straty.


Perm, dzięki za reklamę nowych stron Legalett. Tak, tak dyskusja na forum dużo dała, a oferta Legalett (wcale nie nowa, bo od lat była możliwość zamówienia samej płyty fundamentowej lub fundamentu wodnego, tylko mniej było to wyeksponowane na starej www), świadczy o ciągłym rozwoju firmy i otwartości na sugestie inwestorów.
Przykro mi, że znów mnie obrażasz słowami: "niewydarzonego PiotraO". Źle to tylko o Tobie świadczy.
Wystarczy kliknąć w Twój profil, aby zobaczyć w jakich tematach i w jaki sposób pisząc nabiłeś szybko ponad 2 500 postów. Dobrze, że stworzono Ci pole do PO-PIS-su w zagadnieniach "eksperta" od polityki.  :big grin: 

Proponuję, abyś zmienił swoją stopkę, bo na chwalonych przez Ciebie stronach oficjalnie Legalett podaje, że używa między innymi EPS 100 i jak widać nie obawia się z tego powodu kłopotów.
Miej się zdrowo i skoro  masz takie upodobanie trać nadal czas na kolejne 2 500 postów - Twój wybór, Twój czas...  :sad:

----------


## perm

> ...


Użyłem określenia "niewydarzony" by nie nazwać cię ograniczonym. Ograniczonym w dostrzeganiu rzeczywistych intencji w tym wątku się udzielających, lekceważącym i nabijającym się z tych którzy maja wątpliwości czy też wskazują oczywiste ograniczenia Legalett. Niestety również oszukującym czytających to wszystko co do wyjątkowej jakoby energooszczędności systemu płyty fundamentowej i ogrzewania stosowanego przez Legalett. Nie dostrzegłeś bo nie zadałeś sobie trudu moich wypowiedzi firmę chwalących, choćby za terminowość i jakość wykonania. Mój post o "nowej" stronie Legalett jest jak zawsze głosem obiektywnym. Nie zauważyłeś bo jakże by inaczej wątku o płycie fundamentowej czyli rozwiązaniu którego Legalett jest wariantem a w którym sporo czasu poświęciłem by znaleść odpowiedź na pytanie o najlepszą izolację możliwą do zastosowania stosowaną pod płytą. Jedyną rzecz jaką tu na forum wykonujesz to atakowanie, robienie trolli i wyśmiewanie tych którym Legalett z jakichś powodów się nie podoba. Paradoksalnie w tym swoim zacietrzewieniu napisałeś tę jedyną rzecz co do której były jakieś wątpliwości czyli jakości styro pod płytami Legalett. Twój "mocno stwardniały styro" jest juz pewnie szeroko znany. Gratuluję pomyślunku! Konkurenci Legalett powinni cię za to ozłocić! Ja bym się na twoim miejscu pod ziemię ze wsydu zapadł ale ty go nie masz co udowodniłeś tu już nie raz.

----------


## Essa

Piotrze O.
Nigdzie nie napisałam, że celowo nie odpowiadam na Twoje posty. 
Napisałam, że ich nie CZYTAM. Nie mam takiego obowiązku!
Telefonu tez nie odbieram od każdego, tylko dlatego, że dzwoni. I nie pije z każdym, tylko dlatego, że flaszka stoi na stole. 
Wnioski wyciągnij sam jeśli chcesz.

----------


## Piotr O.

Sezon ogórkowy trwa i wesołe listy typu powyższy mile widziane.
"Ja nie czytam Twoich listów" - napisała "Marysia" do swego korespondenta Jasia - w odpowiedzi na jego list.  :big grin: 
Dla poparcia tej zdecydowanej postawy dodała:  
"Telefonu też nie odbieram od każdego, tylko dlatego, że dzwoni."
Co ma piernik do wiatraka czyli  telefon do czytania listów lub czytanie listów do telefonu?  :Smile: 
Aby nadać pełnej mocy swej stanowczej postawy nie czytania listów padł koronny argument: 
"I nie pije z każdym, tylko dlatego, że flaszka stoi na stole."
To się chwali, bo alkohol zdrowiu szkodzi, a picie z każdym byłoby oznaką braku roztropności - szczególnie w przypadku kobiety, która nie czyta...  :big grin: 
"Śmiech to zdrowie" - niech to będzie "płęntą" lub puentą nie czytania...  :Smile:

----------


## riki29

Witam serdecznie 

Dużo czasu zajęło mi przeczytanie wszystkich opinii ale mam już jakieś pojęcie o tym systemie.

Mam tylko jedno pytanie odnośnie ceny samego AGREGATU ELEKTRYCZNEGO ponieważ jestem na etapie możliwości zakupu domu z położonym już ogrzewaniem

Na pewno w przyszłości będę miał więcej pytań ale na początek odpowiedź na to jedno będzie dla mnie zadowalająca  :smile:

----------


## katarzynap3

> Mam tylko jedno pytanie odnośnie ceny samego AGREGATU ELEKTRYCZNEGO ponieważ jestem na etapie możliwości zakupu domu z położonym już ogrzewaniem


Witaj, 
dwa lata temu płaciliśmy około 2300zł za agregat. Ale podejrzewam, że w tym wypadku najlepiej skonsultować się z legallet, bo jeśli masz już dom z tym fundamentem na oku to i cała dokumentacja techniczna powinna być, a tam są wpisane odpowiednie dane techniczne tych agregatów, które mają być zastosowane. A tak w ogóle to w razie "w" zapraszam do kontaktu mailowego. Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## Piotr O.

> Witam serdecznie 
> Mam tylko jedno pytanie odnośnie ceny samego AGREGATU ELEKTRYCZNEGO ponieważ jestem na etapie możliwości zakupu domu z położonym już ogrzewaniem
> Na pewno w przyszłości będę miał więcej pytań ale na początek odpowiedź na to jedno będzie dla mnie zadowalająca


Witam serdecznie riki29
Tak jak słusznie napisała Katarzyna agregaty do fundamentu grzewczego Legalett w Polsce sprzedaje Gdańsk, według dokumentacji wykonanej przez projektanta.
Skontaktuj się z nimi podając dane domu, który zamierzasz kupić. Twój sprzedawca powinien przekazać Ci całość dokumentacji i Umowę podpisana przez Legalett z wykonawcą/inwestorem Legalett.
W razie pytań pisz śmiało.

----------


## ohara

Czesc! wpadlam na chwilke, zeby poinformowac wszystkich ze: juz mam LEGALETT !!!!

Jesli macie pytania to chetnie odpowiem ale moze w moim dzienniku poniewaz ten watek jest juz bardzo wydluzony i nie czytam nowych wpisow... 

Powiem w skrocie tylko, ze prace trwaly dokladnie piec dni, ekipa przesympatyczna i mimo moich upierdliwych naiwnych pytan nie dostalo mi sie po uszach nawet raz  ;P 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------


## perm

> Jaka jest powierzchnia płyty i jaka wyszła cena płyty ?


No i jeszcze jakie masz styro pod spodem. (parametry, może producent?)

----------


## ohara

> No i jeszcze jakie masz styro pod spodem. (parametry, może producent?)


nie mam przy sobie dokumentow ale pamietam, ze styropian spod byl 2x100 eps100 a boki 40.

powierzchnia zabudowy 97,4 m2 (bez tarasow)

cena legalettu 51 tys z groszami 

rok temu zrobilam badanie gruntu - woda na pol metra, piasek... wiec w cenie plyty jest tez odwodnienie i geowluknina

podczas kopania okazalo sie ze woda jest plyciej wiec szefu w porozumieniu z architektem zdecydowali o podniesieniu plyty do 70 cm (az zrobilam zdjecie tej wody ktora wyplynela...) za piach zaplacilam 6 tys - to juz poza legalettem - w planie bylo 4 tys ale ze wzgledu na to podniesienie wyszlo calosciowo okolo 360 ton piachu czyli 15 wywrotek. Plus koparka 650 zl w pierwszy dzien i  plus 250zl koparka do obsypania reszta humusu na zewnatrz plyty.

Czyli w sumie wyszlo jak widac 58 tys (podkreslam, ze cena ta nie opiewa tarasow, gdyz z tarasami poszalalam - mam duze + 5 slupow do pergoli wiec je rozliczalam osobno).
Jeszcze wpomne, ze mam w tym dwa agregaty wodne gdyz beda podlaczone do pieca na pellety. No i legalett nie jest podlaczony z kominkiem gdyz bede miec koze  :smile: 

Poza tym zatrudnilam tez dodatkowo hydraulika i rozlozylismy juz rury wodne gdyz wszystkie - do kuchni i do lazienki- musialy byc poprowadzone w podlodze ze wzgledu na rozmieszczenie pomieszczen zatem ten temat juz tez mam z glowy na tym etapie)

----------


## autorus

Dzieki za obszerne info. No ale niestety cena wyszła cos ok 600zł/m2. Trochę dla mnie drogo bo ma dużo więcej metrów.

----------


## ohara

> Dzieki za obszerne info. No ale niestety cena wyszła cos ok 600zł/m2. Trochę dla mnie drogo bo ma dużo więcej metrów.


Oczywiscie - cena zawsze odgrywa decydujaca role.
Mozna przeprowadzic male oszacowanie wydatkow:
 Ja na poczatku zastanawialam sie nad plyta bez powietrznego ogrzewania + podlogowka (5tys): http://www.tegr.pl/index.php?page=sh...emart&Itemid=1
Jednak oczywiscie do instalacji takze musialabym zatrudnic jakiegos fachowca czyli + ok 30%ceny urzadzenia= robocizna (w sumie ok 7 tys kompletna podlogowka). Legalett za beton zaplacil 8tys zatem juz mamy 15 tys. Robocizna samej plyty to minimum 5tys (50zl/m2) (juz  w sumie 20tys). Odwodnienie to zapewne kolejne 5 tysiakow.  Zatem zostaje 25tys do podzialu na styropian, zbrojenie, projekt plyty, rury kanalizacyjne+robocizna = mysle ze minimum 10-15tys. 
Zapewne wiec przeplacilam okolo 10-15tys. Ale nawet palcem nie ruszylam, jedyne co do mnie nalezalo to zalatwic piach, koparke i pol metra desek. Czyli pracowalam sobie spokojnie caly rok i przyjechalam tylko na piec dni na dzialke (z reszta w ramach relaksu bo rownie dobrze moglo tam mnie w ogole nie byc a wszystko byloby i tak zrobione tak jak potrzeba). Zatem zaplacilam dodatkowo za komfort i brak stresu oraz gwarancje ze to cos nie peknie w przeciagu najblizszych 30 lat mojego zycia albo i dluzej.
Mysle, ze warto wspomniec, ze mam juz posadzke i jedyne co na niej zrobie to wylewke samopoziomujaca plus zywica. 

Dziwie sie klutniom jakie obserwuje w tym watku. Przeciez to oczywiste - albo sie samemu umie wiele rzeczy wykonac i wie jak powinna przebiegac poprawna konstrukcja albo w tym czasie zarabia sie pieniazki robiac to co sie umie najlepiej po to zeby zaplacic innym za perfekcyjne wykonanie. 
Dla mnie drogi jest samochod za 50 tys gdyz za 30 lat bedzie ten sam model wart 500 zl (nie znam sie, moze wiecej) a co z nasza plyta? ile gorzej nam sie bedzie na niej mieszkac?

----------


## autorus

Ja właśnie taki stan nic nie robienia chce uzyskać za połowę tej ceny   :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Pierwsze co nie wytrzyma ci 30lat to ten styropian eps 100 pod płytą.Nazwałbym to już skandalem ,że Legallet chcąc zarobić parę złotych więcej (a zarabia jak wiemy przecież nie mało ,przy swoich cenach) dalej stosuje w tak istotnym momencie jak posadowienie styropian eps100

----------


## ohara

> Ja właśnie taki stan nic nie robienia chce uzyskać za połowę tej ceny


to szczerze zycze powodzenia! jesli Ci sie uda to umiesc tu na forum namiary  :smile:

----------


## ohara

> Pierwsze co nie wytrzyma ci 30lat to ten styropian eps 100 pod płytą.Nazwałbym to już skandalem ,że Legallet chcąc zarobić parę złotych więcej (a zarabia jak wiemy przecież nie mało ,przy swoich cenach) dalej stosuje w tak istotnym momencie jak posadowienie styropian eps100


W drewnianym domku z bala u mojej babci dopiero w tym roku (po 50 latach mieszkania) ocieplana jest podloga - do tej pory byla ziemia i deski i bylo cieplo ale deski sprochnialy wiec trzeba bylo je wymienic no i oczywiscie ocieplic ("bo tak sie teraz robi"). 
W domu moich rodzicow jest tylko wylewka bo gdy sie budowali styropianu nikt nie wkladal (a tak w ogole najcieplej jest akurat na parterze). 
Kto wie jak sie bedzie robilo za 30 lat? 
Nie ma co naskakiwac na firme jesli nie przyczynia ona nam krzywdy. Jesli chcesz przyczynic sie do tego aby mniej zarabiala to zasilaj konkurencje. My -inwestorzy mamy wybor - jesi nie podoba mi sie cena szukam innego wykonawcy i juz.  :smile:

----------


## ohara

> Parę maili do firm budowlanych lub parę pytań się wśród znajomych budujących wystarczy na 50% oszczędności 
> Kurcze,jak sobie pomyślę,ze za Legalett musialbym wydać ponad 100tys.zł i to na EPS100 to...
> Wykonałem parę maili do firmy styropianowej po EPS200 i kształtki,parę maili do ekipy,parę maili po hurtowniach i materiał na płytę 180m2 z EPS200 mam za 35tys.zł a robociznę za 10tys.zł i będę miał legalet dla biednych,ufff 
> Co do EPS100 pod płytą to mój projektant płyty stwierdził,że nie podpisał by się pod takim styropianem...


No to gratuluje  :big grin:  !!!  

Zeby miec nizsza cene czasami trzeba zrezygnowac z pewnych zachcianek. Ja np. wymyslilam sobie antresole i trzeba bylo dolozyc dodatkowy agregat gdy tymczasem na ten metraz wystarczylby jeden. Albo w sklepie byly kratki odplywowe za 70 zl i za 270 zl - oczywiscie musialam kupic ten drozszy najpierw wybralam ten ktory mi sie najbardziej podobal i wydawal mi sie jakosciowo najlepszy a potem sprawdzilam cene pod czytnikiem... Dzis ogladalam zyrandole - takze nie patrzac na cene uporzadkowalam je w kolejnosci od tego, ktory mi sie najbardziej podoba do tego, ktory najmniej no i okazalo sie ze cena malala wraz z moim zainteresowaniem ;D juz tak mam (pewnie kupie ten co mi sie podoba najbardziej ale zaplace za niego nadgodzinami...). 

Zastanawiam sie jak calosciowo cena mojego domu wpasowuje sie w cene domow innych - wyszlo mi 350k stan pod klucz (ok. 140m2 - nie wiem dokladnie ile wyjdzie tych metrow ze wzgledu na antresole...). Moze inni legalettowcy i nie-legalettowcy pochwala sie ile pieniazkow zjadl ich domek aby moc w nim zamieszkac (chocby na materacu ale w ciepelku  :wink:  ).

Dla tych, ktorzy dopiero planuja budowe mysle, ze wazna informacja bedzie takze to, ze im wiekszy dom tym cena za m2 spada.

----------


## tomek131

Jak spróbujesz ogrzać prądem ten dom babci albo rodziców to może zrozumiesz ,że to ,że kiedyś nie dawało się styropianu i było, nie ma absolutnie nic wspólnego z tym co jest dziś.Naprawdę nie rozumiem tych paru złotych dołożonych choćby nawet do EPS200 w tej sytuacji i przy tych cenach za ten system.I tyle.To ile ktoś zapłacił i co za to uzyskał ,czy mu się taki system podoba to już jego indywidualna sprawa.

----------


## perm

> ...


Kupujesz w sklepie najdroższe rzeczy ale dom postawiłaś na materiale który przez wszystkich oprócz Legalett jest uważany za nie nadający się do tego celu. Nawet producenci styro nie polecają swojego EPS 100 pod płyty. Gdzie sens gdzie logika? Położyłaś bardzo drogą dachówkę na więźbie wykonanej z odpadowego drewna? Pewnie nie, bo jak to. Pod dom jednak dałaś materiał który się do tego nie jest przeznaczony wg producentów i który przez nikogo innego nie jest stosowany i uważasz że tak jest dobrze bo zapłaciłaś za to kupę kasy. Pomyśl troszkę.

----------


## autorus

Myślę ze nie na sensu się znęcać nad kolegą bo on to juz zrobił. I nawet jakby teraz bardzo chciał nie jest w stanie tego zmienić  :smile:

----------


## ohara

Oj przestancie gledzic jak te stare baby i bierzcie sie do roboty bo jak na razie wasze dzienniki sa puste ;P 

Tych co rzeczywiscie chca budowac i maja pytania odnosnie mojego beznadziejnego i drogiego fundamentu zapraszam do zadawania pytan w dzienniku lub na priv  :smile:   "See You Later, Alligator!"

----------


## tomek131

I o to chodzi ohara, chodzi by były pełne(nasze dzienniki) właściwych rozwiązań a nie drogich i byle jakich.A na to potrzeba dużo czasu na rozpoznanie , by nie dać się nabić w butelkę takim co pod płytę dają EPS 100 i jeszcze chcą za to masę kasy.Pozdro

----------


## ohara

ups, chyba trafilam w piete...

----------


## qwerty2

:wave: Pozdrawiam wszystkich wiernych czytelników :wave: 
*JUŻ WIEM, ŻE EPS 100 JEST DO NICZEGO. i własciwie nie wiadomo po co producenci go robią.
WIEM
WIEM
WIEM
NIE MUSICIE MI PRZYPOMINAĆ CO 2 POSTY.*

W zeszłym roku poczytałem sobie troche o Legalecie i o innych rzeczach, popisałem też.
W tym roku się buduję. Na święta jak kasy starczy się wprowadzę. 
A wy trolujecie, trolujecie tłuczecie posty - które nic nie wnoszą.

Napisać 2500 postów o niczym - respect.


Wszystkich budujących serdecznie pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia i radości ze swoich chałupek.

----------


## autorus

Twój post tez niczego nie wnoś  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

No piknie Arturo 
Już mówiłem ,te posty są po to by nie dać się wmanewrować w taki Legalett  :smile:  Każdy ma swój czas na budowę.Taki Arturo nie planował budować w zeszłym roku ,a nie mógł się zdecydować i siedział i pisał posty , tylko od początku założył budowę w roku przyszłym , a miniony czas poświęcił by się do tego przygotować.Podobnie jak ja i pewnie wielu innych.Planowanie Pany , planowanie ! Planowanie zmniejsza ilość błędów ,znacznie zmniejsza

p.s qwerty2 jaki Ty masz projekt domu?W sensie jak się nazywa

----------


## perm

> Pozdrawiam wszystkich wiernych czytelników
> *JUŻ WIEM, ŻE EPS 100 JEST DO NICZEGO. i własciwie nie wiadomo po co producenci go robią.*
> *WIEM*
> *WIEM*
> *WIEM*
> *NIE MUSICIE MI PRZYPOMINAĆ CO 2 POSTY.*
> 
> W zeszłym roku poczytałem sobie troche o Legalecie i o innych rzeczach, popisałem też.
> W tym roku się buduję. Na święta jak kasy starczy się wprowadzę. 
> ...


Napisać prawie 25 postów chwalących legalett to jest dopiero osiągnięcie. Żadne inne tematy cię nie interesują najwyrażniej. Co za wytrwałość tak pilnie śledzić temat i dawać odpór wrogom Legalett. Dobrze że napisałes prawdę o tzw EPS100. To chyba pierwsze twoje zgodne z prawdą stwierdzenie na tym forum. EPS100 jest oczywiście potrzebny, na ściany, pod posadzki nieobciązone choc tam lepiej nada sie styro hydrofobowe, na zabudowę poddasza. Tam gdzie nie ma nacisku i nie ma wilgoci. Nie nadaje się pod płyty fundamentowe o czym lojalnie uprzedzają producenci. Dobrze żeś w końcu sam do tego doszedł.

----------


## Dareckyy

> Zaczynam robić płytę fundamentową grzewczą,taki legalett dla chcących oszczędzić sporo kasy  180m2.
> Wstępny koszt materiału to 35tys.zł+koszt robocizny 10tys.zł=45-50tys.zł=250-280zł/m2
> Pod spodem będzie EPS200 Hydro 10cm i EPS200 10cm i mnóstwo stali.
> Narazie wykop...
> 
> Załącznik 74767


Życzę powodzenia w budowie. Mógłbyś później podać *poniesione* koszty swojej płyty wraz z systemem ogrzewania i dla porównania wycenę z Legalett-u.

----------


## Harnaś78

Arturo:
Spore oszczędności! Robocizna ci tanio wyszła - jak ja sobie liczyłem to było około 20k. Ale nawet jakby liczyć po mojemu to i tak jest w kieszeni około 35k. Za to można urządzić ogród na dużym wypasie. Akurat walczę z glebogryzarką i się rozmarzyłem... Jeszcze z innej beczki bym zagaił - jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem, to rurki grzewcze położyłeś na płycie a nie w płycie. Nie boisz się, że będziesz miał problem z jej nagrzaniem? Bo jak nie będzie wygrzana, to sens płyty grzewczej - działanie jako bufor, piec akumulacyjny i stabilizator temperatury w jednym - nieco nam umyka. Piszesz, że grzać będziesz prądem. W tym przypadku jest to ze wzgl. na dwie taryfy dość istotne.

----------


## Harnaś78

A tak jeszcze przy okazji, to w jakiej okolicy się budujesz? Płaski teren i szkody górnicze to chyba Bieruń - Lędziny lub Orzesze - Żory. Trafiłem? A nuż jesteśmy sąsiadami... Pzdr!

----------


## autorus

> Arturo:
>  Jeszcze z innej beczki bym zagaił - jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem, to rurki grzewcze położyłeś na płycie a nie w płycie. Nie boisz się, że będziesz miał problem z jej nagrzaniem? Bo jak nie będzie wygrzana, to sens płyty grzewczej - działanie jako bufor, piec akumulacyjny i stabilizator temperatury w jednym - nieco nam umyka. Piszesz, że grzać będziesz prądem. W tym przypadku jest to ze wzgl. na dwie taryfy dość istotne.


A jaki może być problem? Zaleje posadzkę z przewodami grzejnymi np 5cm. A grzać będzie płytą o grubości 25cm. Akumulacja super.

----------


## Harnaś78

Autorus: Owszem, logiczne, że zaleje, ale koszt zalania wylewką (rany, jak to brzmi) wtedy powinien być doliczony. Czy jest, nie wiem, ale Arturo pewnie niedługo dopisze.
Arturo: Aaa to niedaleko  :wink:  Jeśli chodzi o nagrzewanie, to może się nagrzewać bardzo długo - gros strumienia cieplnego będzie oddawany do góry przez konwekcję z podłogi +/- 75%.  w związku z czym dla temp 22 w środku podłoga będzie musiała mieć około 26. Przy założeniu śr temp gruntu w zimie na poziomie 3st. a powietrza -3, to płyta może uzyskać max 14. W tym momencie po wyłączeniu grzania podłoga będzie się relatywnie szybciej i mocniej wychładzała.Tyle teoria, a jak z teoriami bywa - wiadomo  :Smile:  Sytuację faktycznie ratują sylikatowe ściany - może per saldo nie będzie tak źle.
Jeszcze jedno - teoria jest uknuta przy założeniu podobnej lambdy ścian i izolacji płyty.

----------


## Dareckyy

Zbliża się mój pierwszy sezon grzewczy i czas zaprogramować termostaty - mam 5 termostatów Auraton 2005 http://www.auraton.pl/index.php/pl/produkt/46/ (w 3 sypialniach, łazience i salonie). Chciałbym wykorzystać energię tylko w taryfie nocnej, mam umowę z Tauronem na Dom Oszczędna Noc Plus (G12e) http://www.tauron-pe.pl/dla-domu/spr...ages/G12e.aspx w której taryfa nocna jest w godzinach 21:00-7:00 i 13:00-15:00.

W instrukcji http://www.auraton.pl/media/produkty...plus_pl_v2.pdf jest program nr 4 zaprogramowany fabrycznie na taryfę nocną, ale jest w niej 2 godziny mniej niż w mojej umowie z Tauronem. Dlatego zaprogramuję sobie program nr 6 podobnie jak 4, z tym, że dodam  te dwie brakujące godziny taryfy nocnej (6:00-7:00 i 21:00-22:00). Rozumiem, że wtedy tylko w godzinach taryfy nocnej będą się uruchamiały agregaty grzewcze w Legalecie. 

Jakie temperatury zadaliście w termostatach? Czy wprowadzaliście temperatury nocne i dzienne?

----------


## MCB

U mnie jest tak:

1. Każde pomieszczenie z wydzielonym obwodem grzewczym ma swój termostat i indywidualnie ustawioną temperaturę.
2. Każdy z termostatów otrzymuje sygnał załączenia o godzinie 23:00 i wyłączenia o godzinie 06:00 - nie oznacza to, że wtedy uruchamia się ogrzewanie. O tym decyduje temperatura.
3. Jako dodatkowe zabezpieczenie wykorzystałem zegar sterujący w tablicy rozdzielczej. Zegar ten załącza przekaźnik (3 styki, jako że mam 3 agregaty) w godzinach II taryfy. Przez przekaźnik przechodzą kable sterujące z agregatów (po jednym z każdego agregatu).

Tak więc system (KNX) załącza ogrzewanie poszczególnych obwodów w określonym oknie czasowym zgodnie z nastawiona temperaturą.
Aby zabezpieczyć się przed ewentualna awaria systemu, bądź nieautoryzowanymi przestawieniami termostatów, dodatkowy zegar z przekaźnikiem odcina kable sterujące agregatów.

M.

PS. Uwaga! Poszczególne agregaty mogą mieć układ sterujący na różnych fazach, i dlatego jest tyle styków ile agregatów.

----------


## Dareckyy

Po przeanalizowaniu jeszcze raz instrukcji i tematu zrobię tak, że wybiorę program nr 4 zaprogramowany na taryfę nocną bez dodawania tych dwóch godzin rano i wieczorem. Te dwie godziny są dosyć intensywnie wykorzystywane u nas w domu przez inne urządzenia elektryczne (kąpiele, pranie, zmywanie).

Temperaturę dzienną ustawię na taką wartość, aby była komfortowa przez całą dobę (ok. 22 st. C), a temperaturę nocną(!) na np. 16 st. C, aby agregaty nie włączyły się w taryfie dziennej (!). Wygląda to trochę nielogicznie, ale tak chyba jest ten program w termostacie ustawiony. Zobaczę jak to będzie funkcjonować w praktyce. Chyba, że znajdzie się w międzyczasie ktoś kto moje przemyślenia zweryfikuje  :smile:

----------


## roger_s

Witam,

Mam pytanie do użytkowników systemu, jakie taryfy wybraliście?
I jakie  macie zużycie w poszczególnych taryfach.

Zastanawiam się nad dwoma taryfami( ENEA )

G12( 8 Godzin w nocy i dwie w dzień tańsze)
lub
G12w( 9 godzin w nocy i weekendy)

Z góry dziękuję za informację.

Pozdrawiam,
Roger

----------


## el_hogar

> Temperaturę dzienną ustawię na taką wartość, aby była komfortowa przez całą dobę (ok. 22 st. C), a temperaturę nocną(!) na np. 16 st. C, aby agregaty nie włączyły się w taryfie dziennej (!). Wygląda to trochę nielogicznie, ale tak chyba jest ten program w termostacie ustawiony. Zobaczę jak to będzie funkcjonować w praktyce. Chyba, że znajdzie się w międzyczasie ktoś kto moje przemyślenia zweryfikuje


Ustawiam tak jak Ty, tylko odwrotnie  :wink: 
W dzień mam temp żądaną 18 st. C,  w nocy 20 st C. Dzięki temu w dzień nawet jak nie ma zysków słonecznych agregaty się nie włączają, bo bezwładność cieplna nie pozwala na spadek temperatury o więcej niż 2 st. W nocy pracują, ale tylko do osiągnięcia temp 20 st C. Należy dodac, że jesteśmy z żoną zdecydowanie zimnolubni ...
Jednak metoda MCB  wydaje mi się lepsza i chyba pójdę w tym kierunku.

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## Dareckyy

el_hogar,

czy Ty już ogrzewałeś swój dom z użyciem termostatów Auraton 2005 i tymi ustawieniami? 

Dla mnie mylące w tej instrukcji (str. 11. i 12.) jest oznaczenie za pomocą czarnych prostokącików temperatury dziennej (wnioskuję z opisu innych programów, że to własnie czarne prostokąciki oznaczają temperaturę dzienną). W programie nr 4 (zaprogramowany na taryfę nocną) są one zaznaczone w godzinach 00:00-6:00, 13:00-15:00 i 22:00-24:00, czyli wg mnie, aby agregaty włączały się tylko w taryfie nocnej, to trzeba jako temperaturę dzienną ustawić wyższą wartość, a temperaturę nocną ustawić dużo niżej (na tyle, aby jej tak naprawdę nie osiągać), żeby agregaty w tych przedziałach czasowych się nie włączały. Nie wiem, czy jasno precyzuje swoje przemyślenia  :wink: 


EDIT: Właśnie rozmawiałem z technikiem marki Auraton i On potwierdził moje przypuszczenia, żeby korzystać tylko z taryfy nocnej w programie nr 4, to temperatura nocna powinna być ustawiona tak nisko, aby faktycznie nigdy jej nie osiągnąć. Natomiast temperatura dzienna, to temperatura, którą chce się osiągać.

----------


## QBELEK

Tak ale Tobie ma grzać w nocy a nie w dzień kiedy taryfa jest droższa. Dlatego ustawiasz temp. w nocy na wyższą (docelową) aby grzałki się włączyły. A gdy kończy się nocna taryfa ustawiasz by włączył się tryb dzienny z niższą temperaturą by grzałki się wyłączyły. Czarne belki i słońce na wyświetlaczu to dzień.

Technik zapewne myślał o ogrzewaniu piecowym, gdzie grzeje się w dzień a w nocy temp. wystarczy 18 oC

----------


## Dareckyy

Qbelek,

rzuć dobrze okiem na instrukcję i opis programów. Czarny prostokąt w programie oznacza temperaturę dzienną (komfortową), oznaczoną symbolem słońca i to ją ustawiasz jako tą, poniżej której włączy się ogrzewanie. W programie nr 4 są to godziny taryfy nocnej !!! Pola bez ciemnych prostokątów oznaczają temperaturę nocną ekonomiczną i w programie nr 4 oznaczają godziny taryfy dziennej !!! Dlatego temperaturę nocną (ekonomiczną), oznaczoną symbolem księżyca trzeba ustalić na takim poziomie, poniżej którego temperatura w domu Ci raczej nie spadnie, żeby ogrzewanie nie uruchamiało się w taryfie dziennej. Stąd to zamieszanie! Trzeba na to zwrócić uwagę właśnie w programie nr 4 przeznaczonym do korzystania z taryfy nocnej!

----------


## jesionek

Mam pytanie, płyta fundamentowa ogrzewana Legalletem jest bezwładna. 
1. Jak więc ustawić temperatury, aby po wstaniu i powrocie z pracy temp. pokojowa miała już zadane wartości? Jeżeli temp. nocną ekonomiczną ustawię na 15 stopni, to jak zadać ustawienia, żeby o 5.30 było 21 stopni? Tak samo po powrocie o 16-tej.
2. Poza tym mam 5 stref, przy czym 1 to wiatrołap i korytarz, a druga to nieużywany jeszcze gabinet. Czy nie jest błędem ustawić tam na stałe temp. 15-16 stopni, a w pozostałych strefach komfortową 21 stopni w określonych godzinach?
3. Jaka temp. jest zalecana/polecana jako komfortowa 21 czy więcej stopni? Jaka w łazience?

----------


## Dareckyy

Jesionek,

płyta Legalett ma dużą bezwładność, ale i akumulacyjność. To oznacza, że stosunkowo długo się nagrzewa, ale też długo oddaje ciepło. Można wtedy skorzystać z ogrzewania w nocnej taryfie (jeśli masz Legalett wyposażony w agregaty elektryczne) i ogrzewać dom ekonomicznie. 

ad. 1. nie dasz rady w takim stopniu sterować temperaturą przy Legalecie. Po za tym po co masz obniżać (czyli wychładzać) pokój do 15 st. C? 
ad. 2. błędem raczej nie jest. Inna sprawa, czy faktycznie takie temperatury (taką różnicę) jesteś w stanie utrzymać w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach. 
ad. 3. a to już bardzo subiektywne odczucie, dla każdego temperatura komfortowa może być inna. Myślę, że nawet dla tej samej osoby w zależności od wilgotności, samopoczucia i innych czynników 21 st. może być raz temperaturą za wysoką, innym razem za niską.

Zaznaczam, że nie mam jeszcze doświadczenia w ogrzewaniu Legalettem - pierwszy sezon dopiero przede mną.

----------


## jesionek

Dzięki za odpowiedzi,
1. jednakże jeszcze nie mam taryfy nocnej tylko budowlaną.
2. co więc proponujecie w ustawieniach termostatów w dniach pracy i wolnych
3. skoro temperatura spada o 1 stopień w ciągu doby to może nastawić na stałe daną wartosć?
4. czy można zacząć ogrzewać płytę kominkiem? tylko jak załączyć wiatraki a nie grzałki ?

----------


## MCB

Z moich doświadczeń (1 sezon) wynika, że wystarczy zwykłe sterowanie termostatem.
Pierwotnie planowałem dostosować czas grzania do prognozy pogody. To dość trudne w realizacji, ale na szczęście niepotrzebne.

W dobrze ocieplonym domu wahania temperatury są nieznaczne.
Wystarczy zablokować możliwość grzania poza godzinami taniej taryfy.
Temperatury ustawiamy na termostatach takie jakie chcemy.

Nie wydaje mi się, aby była możliwość ustawienia przejściowego obniżenia temperatury np. na noc.
Bezwładność jest duża, do tego dochodzi cykliczność uruchamiania (tanie godziny) a także zmienne warunki pogodowe.

Jeżeli chodzi o strefy to należy wyróżnić strefy ogrzewane przez pojedyncze agregaty, oraz strefy 1-4 w ramach agregatu.
Można w ramach jednego agregatu ustawić np. 3 obwody na 24st, a 4-ty na 10st. Jednak ze względu na to, że powietrze wszystkich stref miesza się w agregacie wynik może być nie satysfakcjonujący. 
U mnie na jednym agregacie mam 3 obwody o temp. ok 22st (salon, salon, gabinet) i 1 o temp 16st (ogród zimowy). Działa.

Co do łazienki to podobnie jak i przy innych systemach grzania podłogowego, powierzchnia grzewcza może być niewystarczająca do zapewnienia komfortowej temperatury, i należy skorzystać z dodatkowego ogrzewania.
U mnie łazienka nie jest mocno ogrzewana (20st.). Na czas korzystania dogrzewam wentylatorkiem do 26 st. Tak jest zdecydowanie taniej.

----------


## jesionek

Jeszcze raz zapytam o grzanie kominkiem. Czy kominek sam załącza wiatraki? jakie macie doswiadczenia z kominkiem_

----------


## Dareckyy

W tym zagadnieniu Ci nie pomogę. Nie mam kominka zintegrowanego z Legalettem.

Edit: Ale na stronie Legalett http://www.legalett.com.pl/oferta/ak...kominkowy.html jest napisane:
"Wymiennik ciepła wraz z czujką temperatury jest instalowany w czopie nad wkładem kominkowym, z chwilą rozpalania w kominku termostat rozłącza elementy grzejne systemu i uruchamia wentylator, który wymusza obieg powietrza poprzez wymiennik znajdujący się nad wkładem kominkowym - tak ogrzane powietrze z wymiennika kierowane jest do skrzyni rozdzielczej w płycie fundamentowej i stamtąd rozprowadzane po całym systemie Legalett."

----------


## jasiek71

> W płycie grzanej wodą,mamy osobne obwody do każdego pomieszczenia,nie chcemy grzać np.w pomieszczeniu rzadko uczęszczanym


praktycznie nic na tym nie zyskasz bo sąsiednie pomieszczenia będą potrzebowały więcej energii na utrzymanie zadanej temp.
testowałem takie rozwiązanie..., "skórka za wyprawkę"

----------


## el_hogar

> el_hogar,
> 
> czy Ty już ogrzewałeś swój dom z użyciem termostatów Auraton 2005 i tymi ustawieniami?


Tak - grzałem. Po kilku eksperymentach doszedłem do wniosku, ze najlepiej nic nie kręcić, ustawić żądane temperatury i nic nie zmieniać przez cały sezon. Próbowałem tak jak proponują niektórzy: podbijanie temperatury w weekendy, a nawet niegrzanie przez tydzień (nieplanowane - z powodu uszkodzonej różnicówki..) Efekt: przy temperaturze zewn. -12 st C temperatura wewnątrz spadła z 20 do 14 st. Niestety rozbujanie z powrotem do zadanej 20 st C pochłonęło sporo kWh.
Wniosek: zaleta Legalettu to po prostu możliwość zapomnienia o jego istnieniu, czego i Tobie życzę.

Na pozostałe pytania odpowiedzieli przedmówcy. 

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## Dareckyy

Dzięki bardzo,

również zamierzam ustawić system i o nim zapomnieć. Natomiast problem miałem z ustawieniem termostatów Auraton. Mam nadzieję, że dobrze to zrobiłem. Zobaczymy jak system się już uruchomi.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## paulkate

Witam po dłuższej przerwie. Szykuję się do nowego sezonu grzewczego i myślę o jednej zmianie. Może ktoś przerabiał już podobny temat i byłby w stanie podpowiedzieć. Chodzi o to, że na jednym z agregatów gdzie mam podpięte 3 pomieszczenia, dwóch pomieszczeń nie chcę ogrzewać. Ale ponieważ powietrze ze wszystkich obwodów miesza się w agregacie, nie można wystarczająco dogrzać trzeciego pomieszczenia jeśli pozostałe nie grzeją. Czy jest na to jakiś sposób? Myślę o czasowym zaślepieniu obwodów z tych dwóch pomieszczeń ale nie wiem czy nie spowoduje to nadmiernego hałasu jeśli całe powietrze pójdzie na jeden obwód. Albo czy nie spowoduje to w jakiś sposób przeciążenia wentylatora? Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?

----------


## tomek131

Mam jeden pomysł ,ale za pózno by go wprowadzić w życie.Ten pomysł to- nie instalować wynalazków typu Legalett.Sorry ,żarcik taki  :smile:  Mam nadzieję,że nikt się nie pogniewa

----------


## pawgar

> Zbliża się mój pierwszy sezon grzewczy i czas zaprogramować termostaty 
> (...) Jakie temperatury zadaliście w termostatach? Czy wprowadzaliście temperatury nocne i dzienne?


Cześć Dareckyy
Mam mam Auratony i po roku użytkowania tak to poustawiałem.

*Grzeję tylko w II taryfie*
Ja ma temperaturę dzienną nastawioną najniżej jak się da czyli 5 czy 7 stopni, a nocną na 21 stopni.
Co to daje. Czujnik temperatury w dzień nie włączy ci ogrzewania jak chwilowo obniżysz temperaturę w domu. np: musisz wietrzyć kuchnię bo smażyłeś coś lub przy chwilowym wietrzeniu domu. Nie masz też potrzeby grzania w I taryfie. Pomierzyłem, że u mnie po 10 godzinach od wyłączenia grzania temperatura w domu spada o 1 stopień. Zatem zrób tak aby nigdy się to w droższej taryfie nie włączało.

*Ograniczam czas pracy włączania ogrzewania*
Przy -5 stopniach za oknem muszę grzać 5 godzin na dobę aby utrzymać stałą temperaturę.
I tak mam ustawiony jeden z programów. Od 3.00-6.00 i od 14.00-16.00.
Gdy miałem ustawione grzej sobie dziadu o dowolnie od 22.00 do 6.00 obyś nie przekraczał 21 stopni, efekt był taki, że dmuchawa chodziła niemalże od 22.00-6.00 i 14.00-16.00
bo jedno z pomieszczeń się nagrzało, drugie jeszcze wymagało dogrzania a gdy to drugie się dogrzało to pierwsze już zdążyło ostygnąć i załącząło dmuchawę.
Niby to szczegół ale dmuchawy mają po te 118W (u mnie 2x118W) i jeżeli mogą chodzić 5 godzin zamiast 10 godzin na dobę to parę złoty zostaje w kieszeni miesięcznie. Dodatkowo dokładnie wiem ile zapłacisz w miesiącu za ogrzewanie. Jak mam ustawione na 5h/dobę to wiem że nie zużyje więcej jak 1200kWh czyli w mojej taryfie ok 450zł/mc. 

*Ustawiłem kilka programów na sztywno*
Ja ma ustawione 3 programy.
Jeden z programów mam ustawione na grzanie 5h/dobę, drugi grzej 7h/dobę i trzeci grzej 9h/dobę.
Jak w miesiącu nie mam potrzeby zmiany programu bo w domu jest ciepło, to wiem że nie nie przekroczę za ten miesiąc 450zł/mc na ogrzewanie.

*włączyłem zwłokę w załączniu ogrzewania*
Kilka razy moje dzieci wisiały na termostacie i na wariata w ciągu dnia naciskały przyciski - ręcznie włączając i wyłączając przez to ogrzewanie w ciągu dnia.
W termostacie masz taki przełącznik, że następuje zwłoka a nie od razu ogrzewanie załącza się. 

* Przestawiłem zegarek o kilka minut wcześniej niż jest faktyczna godzina*
Mam założony podlicznik na Legalecie, więc mam dokładną kontrolę ile to żre prądu.
Wyszło mi że L. chodzi codziennie kilka minut w droższej taryfie dziennej mimo nastawu 22-6.
Okazało się że Auratony nie są idealne i jeden się spieszy drugi się późni.
Gdy miąłem ustawiony czas na grzania od 22.00-do 6.00 układ załączał się jeszcze przed 22.00 a wyłączał się już po 6.00.
Z miesiąca na miesiąc ta zwłoka się powiększała. Zatem niepotrzebnie codziennie kilka minut pracował układ w w dziennej droższej taryfie.
Przestawienie zegarka spowoduje złapiesz się 100% w nocnej taryfie.


To tyle przemyśleń. Pomyśl i pokombinuj

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Paulkate
Myślę, że Twoja potrzeba *całkowitego* odłączenia dwóch pomieszczeń jest trudna do zrealizowania. Możesz obniżyć na termostatach temp. do 5 st. C lecz wówczas będzie to miało wpływ na temp. w sąsiednich pomieszczeniach. Najlepiej zadzwoń do Gdańska i przedstaw sprawę. Odradzałbym samodzielne eksperymentowanie, o którym wspominasz.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## el_hogar

> Cześć Dareckyy
> Mam mam Auratony i po roku użytkowania tak to poustawiałem.
> 
> *Grzeję tylko w II taryfie*
> Ja ma temperaturę dzienną nastawioną najniżej jak się da czyli 5 czy 7 stopni, a nocną na 21 stopni [..].


W zasadzie podpisuję się po tym z drobną uwagą: jeśli uruchomiłeś opóźnienie startu systemu to w zasadzie nie jest potrzebne tak drastyczne obniżanie temperatury dziennej, gdyż krótkotrwałe otwarcie drzwi nie spowoduje włączenia grzałek.
Mimo wszystko bardziej podoba mi się realizacja wymuszenia grzania w II taryfie poprzez dodatkową czasówkę, bo ogranicza latanie po całym domu i przestawianie Auratonów. 
Ale jak z maścią na szczury: jeden lubi tak, drugi tak ...

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## pawgar

> w zasadzie nie jest potrzebne tak drastyczne obniżanie temperatury dziennej, 
> (...)gdyż krótkotrwałe otwarcie drzwi nie spowoduje włączenia grzałek


Temperatura w dzień w domu przy wyłączonym ogrzewaniu nie obniża się u mnie więcej niż ok 1 stopień wiec jest to pomijalne natomiast z tym nastawieniem temperatury dziennej chodzi mi o coś innego.

Przy małych dzieciach często rano w sobotę po obudzeniu zarządzone było porządne wietrzenie sypialni i pościeli. Wtedy przy nastawie 17 czy 18 stopni temperatury dziennej na auratonie, ogrzewanie załączało się na czas wietrzenia aby po zamknięciu okien (po 10 min) wyłączyć się. I w dodatku to wszytko w droższej taryfie dziennej.

Dlatego ustawiłem na Auratonie temperaturę dzienną na minimalną jak się da czyli te 5 czy 7 stopni. Gdyby można było ustawić -50 stopni to bym taką nastawił  :smile: 

Zatem dla mnie personalnie i osobiście możliwość nastawienia na auratonie temperatury dziennej jest zupełnie i absolutnie zbędne. Niemniej z racji,  że nie można tego wyłączyć to zrobiłem jak napisałem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Dareckyy

Pawgar,

dzięki za Twoje uwagi  :smile:

----------


## paulkate

> Witaj Paulkate
> Myślę, że Twoja potrzeba *całkowitego* odłączenia dwóch pomieszczeń jest trudna do zrealizowania. Możesz obniżyć na termostatach temp. do 5 st. C lecz wówczas będzie to miało wpływ na temp. w sąsiednich pomieszczeniach.


To nie do końca tak jest u mnie. Te dwa pomieszczenia, których "nie chcę" ogrzewać to otwarta kuchnia i także otwarty hol. W obu termostaty w poprzednim sezonie były ustawione na 19st ale prawie nigdy nie grzały bo temperatura była tam wyższa dzięki temperaturze z salonu i jadalni (w sumie 4 strefy tworzą jedną przestrzeń, w której swobodnie miesza się powietrze). Ale razem z kuchnią i holem na tym samym agregacie jest jeden zamykany pokój i jego nie można dogrzać kiedy powietrze miesza się w agregacie z zimnym powietrzem z podłogi kuchni i holu.
Owszem mogłem podnieść na termostatach w kuchni i holu temperaturę o 1-2st. aby wymusić grzanie wszystkich obwodów w tym agregacie ale:
Po pierwsze ciepła podłoga w holu i kuchni nie jest nam potrzebna, a spowoduje automatycznie słabsze grzanie podłogi w salonie gdzie lubią bawić się dzieci.
Po drugie Legallet w salonie i jadalni jest wspomagany kominkiem, a agregat z kuchni/holu nie. Dlatego pasuje mi odłączyć te dwa pomieszczenia (fizycznie zaślepić obwody aby nie krążyło w nich powietrze) bez negatywnego wpływu na temperaturę w domu (a z pozytywnym wpływem na ten jeden pokój).
Jeśli nikt wcześniej podobnego tematu nie przerabiał to rzeczywiście pozostaje kontakt z Gdańskiem.

----------


## avatar25

Witam wszystkich na początku nowego okresu grzewczego. Powoli przymierzamy się do odpalenia ogrzewania. 

Dla przypomnienia statystyki z poprzedniego sezonu 2010/2011. 

Taryfa G12W Enea Dzień: 0,68; Noc: 0,267 - cena 1 kWh (w 2009 cena była 0,236, w 2010 cena była 0,249)
Temperatura wewnętrzna około 21 stopni.

Zużycie tylko na ogrzewanie: *6695 kWh - 1740 PLN* co daje nam 290 PLN na miesiąc (6 miesięcy).

----------


## pawgar

> co daje nam 290 PLN na miesiąc


Mnie wychodzi *450zł* jak bym nie kombinował. Ja zacząłem grzać pod koniec roku.
Mam osobny podlicznik na ogrzewanie i ja w ciągu 3 miesięcy grzewczych  od stycznia do marca zużyłem 4298kWh czyli 1433kWh/mc. Kwietnia nie  liczę bo tylko przez kilka dni tylko sporadycznie grzałem.
Wyszło mi tak:

*Styczeń *  1525kWh/mc *488zł*/mc brutto
*Luty*        1644kWh/mc *526zł/*mc brutto
*Marzec*     1129kWh/mc *361*zł/mc brutto
*Kwiecień*     274kWh/mc
*Maj  *              0kWh/mc

*Zatem średnio 458,24zł/mc*

Mam prąd z PGE Łódź-Teren 
(*Taryfa G11*)
*I taryfa - 0,61z*ł/kWh brutto
*II taryfa 0,32zł*/kWh brutto.

Idąc za radą Avatara zadzwoniłem do PGE i zapytałem ile kosztuje taryfa G11W czyli weekendowa dostałem takie informacje.
Od tego roku są nowe stawki i 

*taryfa G11W* weekendowa kosztuje :
*I taryfa 0,89* zł/kWh brutto (0,5702 zł/kWh + 0,1590 kosztów  stałych zmiennych, przesyłowych, akcyzowych i wszelkich innych co daje  0,7292+vat )
*II taryfa 0,372* zł/kWh brutto (0,2559+0,0502 jw. co daje 0,3061+vat)
*Gdybym przeszedł na taryfę weekendową w PGE płacił bym 532zł/mc*  zamiast obecnych *458,24zł,
*i drastycznie wzrosły by mi koszty prądu w I taryfie. A oprócz ogrzewania zdarza mi się włączyć światło czy komputer przed 22.

G11W w PGE Łódź-Teren obowiązuje w godzinach
I taryfa - 7-13, 16-22 od pn do pi
II taryfa - 13-16, 22-7 i od pi od 22 do pn do godź 7.

Zatem oferta G11 w PGE jest dla mnie do bani.
Co do Enei czyli to co ma Avatar to z roku na rok maja drożej drożej. Za dwa lata dogonią z cenami PGE.
Obecnie Enea jest 5gr tańsza niż PGE czyli oszczędności w moim przypadku  na ogrzewaniu byłyby tylko 30zł/mc i to w sezonie grzewczym. 
Nic tylko własną elektrownię zakładać.

----------


## Dareckyy

Odpaliłem dzisiaj Legalett. W sumie to uruchomił się jeden agregat obsługujący 3 sypialnie i łazienkę. Drugi, który obsługuje część dzienną domu nie musiał się uruchamiać, bo wieczorem paliłem w kominku. 

Niestety, słychać szum podczas pracy. Nie wiem, czy to tylko moje wyczulenie, czy pozostali domownicy też na to zwrócili uwagę. Może będzie tak jak z WM, kiedy na początku zwracałem na to uwagę, a teraz już tego nie słyszę.

----------


## pawgar

> Odpaliłem dzisiaj Legalett.


A ja wczoraj wieczorem włączyłem legalet. 
Temperatura spadła mi w domu do 17.25 stopnia więc czas zacząć sezon grzewczy i ruszyłem z pełną mocą na 2 agregatach po 4 kW ogrzewając wszystkie pokoje.

Po 8 godzinach grzania i zużyciu 66kWh energii elektrycznej dzisiaj rano temperatura w salonie podskoczyła jedynie o...  1 stopień, natomiast w sypialni w rogu domu temperatura jeszcze nie drgnęła.

----------


## Dareckyy

U mnie najniższa temperatura wynosiła 20 st. C, ale nie chciałem dopuścić do większego wychłodzenia domu. W zależności od pomieszczenia mam ustawione temperatury w przedziale 20-22 st. C. Niech się spokojnie nagrzewają  :smile:

----------


## budowlany_laik

Wtrącę się do wątku, choć nie mam Legaletta, a fundament grzewczy wodny (płyta z podłogówką wodną).

To, co napisał *pawgar*, to bezwładność płyty. Widzę to też u siebie od 3 dni. Płyta musi się stopniowo ogrzać do wymaganej temperatury, co na początku generuje więcej kWh. Musi wytworzyć się jakaś równowaga między temperaturą powietrza zasilającego a temperaturą płyty (rozgrzanie płyty), i dopiero wtedy ogrzewaniem będziemy pokrywać bieżące straty domu.

----------


## pawgar

> Czyli albo płyta ma tak dużą bezwładność,w co nie wierzę,albo powietrze słabo przenosi ciepło,raczej to.
> Jaka grubość płyty ?


To bezwładność, w końcu te *czterdzieści kilka* ton masy akumulacyjnej fundamentu musi się nagrzać aby później oddawać to ciepełko. 
Dwa dni temu dla przykładu miałem odwrotny przypadek. Legalet jeszcze był wyłączony (czyli 0 ciepłej masy akumulacyjnej w moim kanadyjczyku) a stwierdziłem, że na noc zapuszczę chłopakom farelkę w pokoju. Po włączeniu farelki temperatura po 20-30 min podskoczyła z 17 do 22 stopni  :smile:  
Przyjemnie, cieplutko wiec wyłączyłem grzanie a wtedy temperatura spadała 1 stopień na godzinę by po 5 godzinach znowu było 17 stopni.

----------


## Essa

> Dzięki,wyżej masz wszystko wyszczególnione(koszt kopary,koszt podsypki,koszt styro,koszt stali,koszt folii,koszt betonu,koszt robocizny).
> Wszystkie koszty materiałów znane bo już zamówione i po części kupione,koszt robocizny ustalony,do tego dochodzi ok.3tys.zł rurek+1,5tys.zł rozłożenie rurek (układane bezpośrednio na płycie,bez izolacji)+kociołek elektryczny ok,2,5tys.zl Czyli dochodzi 7tys.zł.
> Koszt pełnej płyty grzewczej a`la Legalett to ok.52tys.zł.Płyta na EPS200,mocniej zbrojona,płyta grubsza niż z Legalettu z uwagi na szkody górnicze III kat.Z tego co można odczytać we wcześniejszych postach innych użytkowników to koszt mojej płyty z Legalett byłby ponad 100tys.zł,przypomnę,że jest to 180m2.
> Dla mnie 50tys.zł drogą nie chodzi


To w L. podrożało - ja mam niecałe 60k netto za 182 m2 (w tym 40 m2 bez ogrzewania) w 2006 roku.
Arturo72 - wiem, że trzeba będzie poczekać, ale napisz kiedyś ile wydajesz w sezonie na ogrzewanie.
U nas, podobnie jak u innych - 450 pln/m-c to norma.

----------


## pawgar

> U nas, podobnie jak u innych - 450 pln/m-c to norma.


Essa a co u Ciebie? Pamiętam, że miałaś duże problemy  z Legaletem. 
Coś się udało rozwiązać?

----------


## Essa

> Mam pytanie, płyta fundamentowa ogrzewana Legalletem jest bezwładna. 
> 1. Jak więc ustawić temperatury, aby po wstaniu i powrocie z pracy temp. pokojowa miała już zadane wartości? Jeżeli temp. nocną ekonomiczną ustawię na 15 stopni, to jak zadać ustawienia, żeby o 5.30 było 21 stopni? Tak samo po powrocie o 16-tej.


Da się, ale nie na płycie, tylko dogrzewjąc grzejnikiem elektryczny z zegarem - tak można dogrzewać np. łazienkę. My mamy małe dzieci, więc temperatura łazienki jest w granicach 23 st.




> 2. Poza tym mam 5 stref, przy czym 1 to wiatrołap i korytarz, a druga to nieużywany jeszcze gabinet. Czy nie jest błędem ustawić tam na stałe temp. 15-16 stopni, a w pozostałych strefach komfortową 21 stopni w określonych godzinach?


Przy nieogrzewanym pomieszczeniu (program 0 st),l nasza nieużywana, zamknięta sypialnia nagrzewała się do 8-10 st. Reszta domu 21 st i wyżej.

----------


## Essa

> Jeszcze raz zapytam o grzanie kominkiem. Czy kominek sam załącza wiatraki? jakie macie doswiadczenia z kominkiem_


Tak, czujnik w kominku sam włącza wiatrak.
Przy czym, włącza je nawet wtedy, gdy agregaty maja taki program, że wcale nie pracują - u nas latem obowiązuje program "0 stopni".

Teraz trochę palimy kominkiem i wiatrak raz się włączył. Zauważyłam, że pracę wiatraka wymusza bardzo wysoka temperatura, która może trwać krótko. Tzn. jeśli zależy ci na wiatraku, mocno nahajcuj na samym początku, jak wiatrak zacznie pracować, tylko "podgrzewaj".
W poprzednim sezonie, paliliśmy normalnie czyli na spokojnie - często wiatrak włączał się dopiero po godzinie, dwóch, czasem wcale.

----------


## Essa

> Essa a co u Ciebie? Pamiętam, że miałaś duże problemy  z Legaletem. 
> Coś się udało rozwiązać?


Witaj  :Smile: )) Witajcie Wszyscy  :Smile: )))
Nie, nic nie zrobiłam z Legalettem, bo... płot stawialiśmy i drewutnie... i młody raczkuje...
Tak na poważnie, to na dzień dzisiejszy nasze zmagania z L. wyglądają tak:
1. kupiliśmy pirometr, czekamy na chłody, że pomierzyć temperaturę ścian, sufitów i posadzek
2. jeszcze nie grzejemy, poza 4-krotnym rozpaleniem w kominku - wiedzę, że mój dom jest całkiem ciepły, bo mam średnio 21,5 st.
3. sprawdziliśmy, że nad feralnym gabinetem ekofiber siadł najbardziej, w zależności od pomiarów pirometrem może dosypiemy trochę izolacji.
4. mam nadzieję, że uda się jeszcze w tym roku zamknąć (oszalować) ganek, który ma pełnić rolę wiatrołapu.
5. własnie przeczytałam post Paulkate i widzę, że mają jakby podobny układ pomieszczeń i podobny problem - obwód "salon-kuchnia-gabinet" nie dogrzewa im pokoju, który jest wydzielony z otwartej przestrzeni. U nas na tym obwodzie jest jeszcze łazienka, która sporo ciepła łapie z okolicy, ale podgrzać ją np. do 24 st samym L. nie sposób (kiedyś o tym pisałam). 
Ciekawe czy zamknięcie obwodów pomoże.. Czy każdy obieg powietrza w agregacie ma osobna grzałkę na wyjściu?  Wtedy pomysł z mieszającym się powietrzem byłby do bani...

----------


## Essa

> Zużycie tylko na ogrzewanie: *6695 kWh - 1740 PLN* co daje nam 290 PLN na miesiąc.


Naszła mnie jeszcze taka refleksja, że porównywanie w złotówkach jest bez sensu.
Avatar25 ma kWh o 20% tańszą niż Pawgar, więc po pawgarowsku jego koszty to 360 pln. 

*Może trzeba by zastosować przelicznik ilość kWh/m2 przy 21 stopniach Celsjusza.*

----------


## tomek131

W pełni popieram

----------


## HenoK

> *Przeciez to jest tak miękkie jak galareta.Przy chodzeniu dosłownie styro się zapada a co dopiero jak pójdzie na do kilkaset ton !!*


Człowiek o słusznej budowie ciała (100kg) chodząc wywiera na styropian nacisk rzędu 40-60kPa, a stając na palcach lub na pięcie możne nawet przekroczyć 100kPa.
Płyta żelbetowa o metrowej grubości na powierzchni 100m2 będzie ważyła ok. 250ton.
Taka płyta na styropian będzie wywierała nacisk 25kPa.
W parterowym domu ten nacisk będzie znacznie mniejszy (płyta ma grubość 20-25cm, do tego dochodzą ściany i zazwyczaj lekki strop oraz dach).

----------


## HenoK

> Opisuję swoje wrażenia po chodzeniu po EPS200 i EPS100.
> EPS100 jest moim zdaniem miekki jak galareta w porównaniu do EPS200.
> Swoją drogą EPS70 ma CS >70kPa także może jego pod płytę,może niższy ?
>  Wszak płyta ma zdecydowanie mniejszy nacisk...


Chodziło mi tylko o Twoją wypowiedź (tę podkreśloną przeze mnie) :



> *Przeciez to jest tak miękkie jak galareta.Przy chodzeniu dosłownie styro się zapada a co dopiero jak pójdzie na do kilkaset ton !!*


Nie zawsze kilkaset ton musi oznaczać większy nacisk niż kilkadziesiąt kilogramów.
Natomiast wytrzymałość styropianu, czy styroduru pod płytą fundamentową należy dostosować do konstrukcji konkretnego domu, posiłkując się przy tym normami i zaleceniami producentów tych materiałów.

----------


## pdurys

> razem z kuchnią i holem na tym samym agregacie jest jeden zamykany pokój i jego nie można dogrzać kiedy powietrze miesza się w agregacie z zimnym powietrzem z podłogi kuchni i holu.


A podzielisz sie jeszcze informacja o powierzchni tego pomieszczenia?
Pamietasz pewnie z projektu, ze male pomieszczenia moga wymagac dodatkowego zrodla ciepla (np. lazienki o pow mniejszej niz 10m2)

----------


## perm

> Człowiek o słusznej budowie ciała (100kg) chodząc wywiera na styropian nacisk rzędu 40-60kPa, a stając na palcach lub na pięcie możne nawet przekroczyć 100kPa.
> Płyta żelbetowa o metrowej grubości na powierzchni 100m2 będzie ważyła ok. 250ton.
> Taka płyta na styropian będzie wywierała nacisk 25kPa.
> W parterowym domu ten nacisk będzie znacznie mniejszy (płyta ma grubość 20-25cm, do tego dochodzą ściany i zazwyczaj lekki strop oraz dach).


Jest jeszcze to nieszczęsne pełzanie. Przeciętny parterowy dom to nacisk jednostkowy właśnie ok 15 - 35kPa. Producenci dla EPS 100 podają dopuszczalny nacisk długotrwały ok 25 - 35 kPa. Taka wartość powinna być przyjmowana dla obliczeń zamiast tych 100kPa z 10% odkształceniem. Ta wartość dla produktów "budżetowych" producentów którzy takich badań nie robią.jak można się domyślać będzie mniejsza. Taki błąd w wykonaniu projektanta opisał zresztą PiotrO. Ten mocno stwardniały styro pod płytami Legalett o którym wspominał to nic innego jak błąd projektowy. Zakładam oczywiście że to co PiotrO opisał to prawda.
Muszę dodać że jest jeszcze taka możliwość że parametry zastosowanego styropianu nie odpowiadały deklarowanym. Mimo wszystko tak jak Artur napisał EPS100 pod domem to ryzyko. Jeżeli sami producenci nie polecają to nie powinien być stosowany.

----------


## avatar25

> Naszła mnie jeszcze taka refleksja, że porównywanie w złotówkach jest bez sensu.
> Avatar25 ma kWh o 20% tańszą niż Pawgar, więc po pawgarowsku jego koszty to 360 pln. 
> 
> *Może trzeba by zastosować przelicznik ilość kWh/m2 przy 21 stopniach Celsjusza.*


Może masz rację. W takim razie policzmy.
U mnie wychodzi około 42 kWh/m2.

U Pawgar'a ciężko coś policzyć, ponieważ mamy statystyki z trzech miesięcy a nie z sześciu. Powiedzmy, że za pół roku wychodzi też około 43 kWh/m2 przy powierzchni 100m2.

No i w niedziele włączyliśmy ogrzewanie.

----------


## jesionek

Mam 2 pytania: 1 nikt nie podaje jak dugo ustawia grzanie, kiedy płyta już się nagrzała.
                          wychładza się teoretycznie o 1 st. na dobę / tzn po 24 h niegrzania?
                          przyjmując nowy, dobrze ocieplony dom jak długo na dobę należy ustawić grzanie aby temp. była stała?
                          załużmy stałą temp. zewn. i stały wiatr itd.

2. rano zauważylismy parę unoszącą się przy scianie. to parował styropian z zewn. obramowania Legalettu.
    Czy ktos tak też ma? To oznacza, że ogrzewam do cholery klimat!!!!! Ten styropian jest miejscami ciepły i moje pieniądze fruną w atmosferę!!!!

----------


## Essa

> 1. nikt nie podaje jak dugo ustawia grzanie, kiedy płyta już się nagrzała.


* hehehehehe... przecież dokładnie post wyżej masz odpowiedź Avatara* 
-----> 42 kWh/m2 x Twoje metry użytkowe podzielone przez 30 dni w miesiącu a potem przez ilość kW na agregatach łącznie = ilość godzin na dobę (kWh/m2 x m2 / kW = h miesiecznie) 
Założenia: 30 dni w miesiącu, temperatura użytkowa 21 st.
A poza tym czytaj to forum, dwie strony temu wymieniali uwagi, kto jak nastawia Auratony i dlaczego.
Wiem, wiem... roboty masz tyle, że taczki nie ma czasu załadować, ale nie mogłam się powstrzymać od odrobiny złośliwości  :Biggrin: 




> 2. rano zauważylismy parę unoszącą się przy scianie. to parował styropian z zewn. obramowania Legalettu.


Też już było - każdy tak ma, tam jest, po prostu mostek termiczny na styku styropian legalettu/styropian (ocieplenie) na elewacji.
Może u Ciebie jest większy, albo płyta dobrze nie wyschła w tym mokrym sezonie. Trzeba upaść na kolana i dobrze tam zapiankować. 
My musieliśmy najpierw wyskrobać sobie szczelinę odpowiedniej szerokości, żeby dozownik od pianki wszedł - straszna robota :-/
Jeszcze taki pomysł do weryfikacji przez mądrzejszych - sprawdzałeś zbrojenie? Nie dochodzą ci pręty do samego styro? U nas parę takich niedoróbek było, to może też przenosić ciepło do styropianu.

----------


## pdurys

> rano zauważylismy parę unoszącą się przy scianie. to parował styropian z zewn. obramowania Legalettu.
>     Czy ktos tak też ma? To oznacza, że ogrzewam do cholery klimat!!!!! Ten styropian jest miejscami ciepły i moje pieniądze fruną w atmosferę!!!!


 A powiedz prosze czy  przypadkiem to nie bylo na stronie poludniowej domu i czy nie swieci dzisiaj sloneczko?
To co napisala Essa dotyczy kazdej technologii ocieplenia domu. listwa startowa ocieplenia elewacji musi byc dobrze "opianowana" jak to napisala.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> 42 kWh/m2 x Twoje metry użytkowe podzielone przez 30 dni w miesiącu a potem przez ilość kW na agregatach łącznie = ilość godzin na dobę (kWh/m2 x m2 / kW = h miesiecznie)


I to jeszcze podzielić przez 6 (wskaźnik ten bowiem [42 kWh/m2] obliczyliście do okresu półrocznego).

Dla wzajemnych porównań lepiej byłoby się posługiwać wskaźnikiem *kWh/m2*rok*. Dla ww. wychodziłby on 84 kWh/m2*rok.

----------


## avatar25

> I to jeszcze podzielić przez 6 (wskaźnik ten bowiem [42 kWh/m2] obliczyliście do okresu półrocznego).
> 
> Dla wzajemnych porównań lepiej byłoby się posługiwać wskaźnikiem *kWh/m2*rok*. Dla ww. wychodziłby on 84 kWh/m2*rok.


Nie za bardzo rozumiem co masz na myśli. To przecież jest na rok. To jest wartość zużytej energii na ogrzanie domu przez cały rok. To, że okres grzewczy sprowadził się do 6 miesięcy nie ma tu nic to rzeczy, równie dobrze mogliśmy grzać przez więcej miesięcy, sąsiedzi grzali 8 miesięcy, wtedy podzielimy to przez 8?

----------


## pdurys

> Nie za bardzo rozumiem co masz na myśli. To przecież jest na rok. To jest wartość zużytej energii na ogrzanie domu przez cały rok. To, że okres grzewczy sprowadził się do 6 miesięcy nie ma tu nic to rzeczy, równie dobrze mogliśmy grzać przez więcej miesięcy, sąsiedzi grzali 8 miesięcy, wtedy podzielimy to przez 8?


Pewni mu chodzi o to, ze pawgar podal wartosc od stycznia do kwietnia zuzycia 4572 kWh, a majac dom o pow. okolo 100 m2, wychodziloby, ze zuzywa 45 kWh/m2
Ale jesli pawgar podalby (ale przeciez nie jest wrozka) ile zuzyje do konca roku, to musialby to sie wliczyc do lacznego zuzycia.
budowlany_laik przyjal, ze zuzycie pod koniec roku jest takie samo jak na poczatku stad pomnozyl przez 2. Swoja droga to nie tak rozowo wyglada ocieplenie (wygrzanie) waszych domow. 80 - 90 kWh to standardowe zalozenia projektowe ale kazdy z nas marzy oczywiscie o tym aby na ogrzewanie zuzywac jak najmniej.
Ja niestety nie moge podac swoich danych, bo po pierwsze grzeje gazem, po drugie mam przez caly rok, przez 24h nadobe ustawiona temperature i jesli spadnie ponizej to obieg grzewczy sam sie zalaczy. Nie mam problemu taryf dzien / nic.

----------


## budowlany_laik

*avatar25*, trochę zagalopowałem, bo raz mamy dane z 6, raz z 3 miesięcy.
Chodzi mi tylko o to, tak jak pisaliście, by podzielić przez ilość m2 sumę kWh z całego sezonu grzewczego, który oczywiście nie trwa 12 miesięcy, a krócej. Wtedy uzyskamy wskaźnik *kWh/m2*rok* czyli *kWh/m2*sezon grzewczy*.

Trochę o moim ogrzewaniu.
Jest to 'Legalett' roboty gospodarczej z rurkami pex-alu-pe-rt 16/2 wypełnionymi wodą. Płyta fundamentowa grubości 20cm izolowana styropianem zbrojona jest siatkami szt. 2 na dole i górze. Rurki wodne przywiązane są na dolnym zbrojeniu.
Nie jest to zatem typowe ogrzewanie podłogowe w cienkim jastrychu, a bardziej (poprzez swoją bezwładność) fundament grzewczy.
Całość spięta poprzez rozdzielacz z piecem elektrycznym Kospel 6kW.

Zamieszkujemy dopiero 3 tydzień i uczę się tego wszystkiego.

----------


## perm

> *avatar25*, trochę zagalopowałem, bo raz mamy dane z 6, raz z 3 miesięcy.
> Chodzi mi tylko o to, tak jak pisaliście, by podzielić przez ilość m2 sumę kWh z całego sezonu grzewczego, który oczywiście nie trwa 12 miesięcy, a krócej. Wtedy uzyskamy wskaźnik *kWh/m2*rok* czyli *kWh/m2*sezon grzewczy*.
> 
> Trochę o moim ogrzewaniu.
> Jest to 'Legalett' roboty gospodarczej z rurkami pex-alu-pe-rt 16/2 wypełnionymi wodą. Płyta fundamentowa grubości 20cm izolowana styropianem zbrojona jest siatkami szt. 2 na dole i górze. Rurki wodne przywiązane są na dolnym zbrojeniu.
> Nie jest to zatem typowe ogrzewanie podłogowe w cienkim jastrychu, a bardziej (poprzez swoją bezwładność) fundament grzewczy.
> Całość spięta poprzez rozdzielacz z piecem elektrycznym Kospel 6kW.
> 
> Zamieszkujemy dopiero 3 tydzień i uczę się tego wszystkiego.


Masz po prostu akumulacyjną płytę grzewczą. Nie jest to "Legalett", który ma specyficzne rozwiązania w jakimś zakresie chronione patentem. Twoje doświadczenia nijak mają się od doświadczeń użytkowników Legalett z ogrzewaniem powietrzem. Może masz lepszy system, może gorszy ale na pewno inny niz Legalett.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Twoje doświadczenia nijak mają się od doświadczeń użytkowników Legalett z ogrzewaniem powietrzem.


Dlaczego tak sądzisz? Myślę, że poprzez akumulacyjność i bezwładność płyty bliżej mi z doświadczeniami do użytkowników Legalett niż tradycyjnych podłogówek w wylewce.

----------


## jesionek

> A powiedz prosze czy  przypadkiem to nie bylo na stronie poludniowej domu i czy nie swieci dzisiaj sloneczko?
> To co napisala Essa dotyczy kazdej technologii ocieplenia domu. listwa startowa ocieplenia elewacji musi byc dobrze "opianowana" jak to napisala.


Nie to było od strony wschodniej lub raczej rogu południowo-wschodniego, ale jednak od wschodu.
Pora z samego rana  tuż przed wzejściem słońca. Gdy słońce wyszło ponad drzewa para przestała być widoczna. Ale styropian w miejscu na wysokości którego był widoczna para był ciepły.

----------


## pdurys

jesionku,
Nie chcialem Cie nakierowywac na moj tok myslenia, ale mnie przejzales  :wink: 
Tak myslalem, ze po wschodzie slonca, na elewacji parowala rosa.
Czesto to mozna obserwowac wiosna albo jesienia w formie mgly.
Doskonale wiesz o czym pisze, nieprawdaz?
Zrob w weekend to o czym pisala Essa i pewnikiem problem zniknie na dlugo. Kiedys trzeba bedzie ta pianke ponownie tam wepchnac.

----------


## perm

> Dlaczego tak sądzisz? Myślę, że poprzez akumulacyjność i bezwładność płyty bliżej mi z doświadczeniami do użytkowników Legalett niż tradycyjnych podłogówek w wylewce.


Oczywiście że tak. Wszystkie izolowane płyty fundamentowe z ogrzewaniem będą zachowywać się podobnie. Jednak Legalett w postaci sprzedawanej w Polsce to w 99% przypadków płyta ogrzewana powietrzem poprzez kanały zatopione w betonie. To dosyć specyficzny sposób ogrzewania płyty, moim zdaniem nie do porównania z każdym innym. Wykorzystanie powietrza do przenoszenia energii ma tylko jedną zaletę: w razie przebicia kanału system działa dalej. Poza tym ma to same wady; mała wydajność co skutkować może niedogrzaniem niektórych pomieszczeń, związana z tym bardzo duża bezwładność systemu czy też szum powietrza przepychanego przez wąskie kanały. To wszystko to nieodłączne cechy tego systemu raportowane przez uzytkowników również w tym wątku. Inaczej się tym steruje i moim zdaniem nie bardzo da się porównać to do innych systemów. Doświadczenia uzytkowników Legalett powietrznego będa odbiegały od twoich dosyć znacznie.

----------


## jesionek

Mam problem. To pierwszy sezon grzewczy w nowym domu. Mam ogrzewanie tylko elektryczne. Legalett plyty fundamentowej z 2 grzalkami łącznie 8 kW. Piec elektryczny Kospel 24 kW ze sterowaniem pogodowym, zasobnik 300l i Solary Biawar, kaloryfery z termostatami Danfoss Living (programowalne).
Zasobnik biawar z 2 wężownicami, dolna solar, górna c.o.. Mam problem z tym aby grzejniki grzały. Najpierw wyczaiłem, że zawór trójdrogowy nie puszczał c.o., Nastawiłem ręcznie na otwarty i puscił. Potem przyszły temp. dodatnie w dzien do plus 14st. i system się wychłodził (termostaty na 21st. temp. dzienna max. na piecu 24 st.). Temp. w pokojach spadły do 20/21 st. dałem termostaty wyżej i nic, ale grzeje tylko kaloryfer w garażu bez żadnego termostatu (pomieszczenie obok). Kaloryfery odpowietrzone, piec nastawiłem na auto, pompa c.o. praca ciągła, C.O. temp. dzienna max. 27~st. przez 24 h, cwu 42 st. przez 24h, temp. zewn. 15 st.. Piec podgrzewa co. w zależnosci od temp. zewn. od 42 do 61 stopni i grzałki ciągle cos pobierają. Termostaty ustawiłem na 25st. i nic.

----------


## pdurys

jesionku,
Czy mozesz gdzies zamiescic rysunek Twojej instalacji?
Pokaz tez gdzie masz czujnik temeperatury, ktory steruje piecem.
Sprawdz tez prosze czy masz dobrze podlaczona pompe cyrkulacyjna ogrzewania (nie ta od cieplej wody)
Masz termostaty na poszczegolnych obwodach grzewczych, jesli tak to skad biora odczyty, czyli co nimi steruje.
Moze masz czujke temperatury zewnetrznej gdzies na stronie naslonecznionej zamiast na polnocnej oslonietej od wiatru.
Wiele rzeczy moze na to wplywac.

Nie chce Cie odganiac ale zadaj pytanie na priv do HenoK-a
On Ci powinien z pewnoscia pomoc jesli my nie damy rady.

----------


## jesionek

Kolejny problem, mam 3 termostaty podtynkowe z logo Legalett i 2 natynkowe Auratona.
Nastawione są na noc 22* na dzień 19*.  Dzisiaj mam czas więc mogę posprawdzać, w nocy Legalett pracował a rano o dziwo te podtynkowe nie wyłączyły się pomimo nastawu na 19*. Pomierzyłem wszędzie termometrem i jest 21* a one nadal załączają legalett. Dopiero po obniżeniu na nich do 17* wyłączają się. Auratony nie załączają się i pokazują 21* a mają nastaw na 19*. Co wy na to? Kalibracja czy inny pomiar?

----------


## budowlany_laik

Może masz histerezę na wyłączenie agregatu większą niż 2*. Sprawdź w ustawieniach. Mimo, że masz zadane 19*, osiągnięte jest 21* - ale jeśli histereza jest np. 3*, to wyłączenie nastąpi pow. 22*. Zmniejsz temperaturę dzienną np. na 10* i po problemie.

----------


## paulkate

> ... razem z kuchnią i holem na tym samym agregacie jest jeden zamykany pokój i jego nie można dogrzać kiedy powietrze miesza się w agregacie z zimnym powietrzem z podłogi kuchni i holu.





> A podzielisz sie jeszcze informacja o powierzchni tego pomieszczenia?
> Pamietasz pewnie z projektu, ze male pomieszczenia moga wymagac dodatkowego zrodla ciepla (np. lazienki o pow mniejszej niz 10m2)


Ten pokój ma 14m2. 
Na razie nie kombinowałem z zaślepianiem obwodów kuchni i holu. Legalett uruchomiłem 18 X Choć uruchomiła się znowu tylko grzałka tego jednego pokoju to jednak temperatura poszła tam w górę. Będę dalej obserwował ale przy niższych temperaturach na dworze. Na razie po 5 dniach (23 X) ponownie całkowicie wyłączyłem L. Pogoda jest wymarzona. Mamy od południa 25mkw. przeszklenia, a słońce jest już nisko i sięga daleko w głąb pokoi. Dzięki słonecznej pogodzie temperatura w domu, przy wyłączonym L, nie spada poniżej 21st (tylko w tamtym pokoju po północnej stronie jest 19-20st.). Oby tak dalej.

----------


## pdurys

> Na razie po 5 dniach (23 X) ponownie całkowicie wyłączyłem L. Pogoda jest wymarzona.


Nie zapominaj tylko o tym, ze Legalett to ogrzewanie akumulacyjne. Jak nagla spadnie pogoda to zanim sie pomieszczenie ogrzeje moze minac troche czasu.

Masz dwie mozliwosci:
Ustawic jakac temeprature i "zapomniec" o regulatorach
Sprawdzac codziennie prognoze pogody liczac na to, ze sie sprawdzi i na dzien przed planowanymi ochlodzeniami "wlaczyc" jak to nazywasz, bo mam wrazenie, ze masz go caly czas wlaczonego tylko termostary odpowidnio wysterowane nie uruchamiaja grzalek.

----------


## MCB

> Nie zapominaj tylko o tym, ze Legalett to ogrzewanie akumulacyjne. Jak nagla spadnie pogoda to zanim sie pomieszczenie ogrzeje moze minac troche czasu.


Jeżeli dom dobrze opatulony to temperatura w nim nagle nie spadnie.
Legalett powinien zdążyć się naładować. 

Z analizy chociażby ostatnich 3 tygodni wyraźnie wynika, że ogrzewanie podłogowe (nie tylko L.) gryzie się z ogrzewaniem kominkowym.
Jakiś czas temu uruchomiłem L. Na termostatach ustawiłem temperatury nie wyższe niż 20 st. Podłoga nagrzała się do przyjemnej temperatury. Następnie przez kilka dni paliłem w kominku ciepło rozprowadzając poprzez rekuperator. Temp. nawiewu do 23 st. Było ciepło (pomiary) jednakże z każdym dniem miałem wrażenie że jest zimniej. Wychłodziła się podłoga. W niewielkim stopniu jednakże wyczuwalnie.

Wyraźnie widać, że miejsce i sposób dostarczania ciepła ma duży wpływ na wrażenie komfortu.

----------


## pawgar

> *Wyraźnie widać, że miejsce i sposób dostarczania ciepła ma duży wpływ na wrażenie komfortu.*


*To jest bardzo ważne co napisałeś*!
Ja i moja rodzinka mamy podobne odczucia. 20 stopni grzane podłogówką, zupełnie inaczej się odczuwa niż 20 stopni grzane np: farelką. 
Ja zrobiłem taki manewr w łazience, poprzedniej zimy. Stwierdziłem, że nie ma sensu grzać podłogi w łazience skoro łazienkę użytkuje się tylko wieczorem. Wyłączyłem ogrzewanie podłogowe w łazience i wstawiłem tam zwykłą farelkę. Wieczorem przed kąpaniem dzieci włączałem farelkę. Wrażenie komfortu fatalne. Zimna podłoga sprawiała że cały czas było mi zimno i to 
pomimo że dogrzewałem tam nawet do 23 stopni. Całkowite odczucie było takie, że było mi zimno i duszno a temperaturę odczuwałem jakby było 15 stopni a nie 23 stopne. 
Zrezygnowałem z tego i włączyłem ogrzewanie podłogowe w łazience. Efekt taki, że nawet przy 19 stopniach grzejąc tylko podłogówką, komfort termiczny jest dużo lepszy niż 23 stopnie grzane farelką przy zimnej podłodze.

Myślę, że podobnie ma się sprawa z kominkiem. Mimo, że przez kilka dni ogrzewania się kominkiem temperatura w pokoju jest stała powyżej 20 stopni niemniej płyta się wyziębia i robi się bardzo zimna, nóżki marzną i po kilku dniach takiego grzania kominkiem ma się ten sam niekorzystny efekt termiczny jaki ja miałem w łazience. Temperatura na termometrach jest ok a odczuwa się jakby cały czas w domu było 15 stopni i gdzieś cały czas jakby ciągnęło po plecach. 
*Uważam że dogrzewając kominkiem trzeba cały czas grzać także i płytę.*

Wystarczy przyłożyć zwykły termometr do podłogi i sprawdzić jaka jest temperatura płyty. 
U mnie przy temperaturze płyty 22-24 odczuwam komfort termiczny. Przy temperaturze płyty 17-19 stopni odczuwam, że jest mi zimno. Bardzo zimno. Zaznaczam że opisuję temperaturę płyty a nie temperaturę na termometrze w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## paulkate

@pdurys: Termostaty oczywiście działają i nie załączają z wyjątkiem jednego pokoju i łazienki gdzie bywa już nieco chłodniej niż ustawione. Dlatego L wyłączyłem całkowicie z zasilania, żeby nie uruchamiały mi się przypadkowo pojedyncze pomieszczenia. Jeszcze nie ma takiej potrzeby, a jak już się ochłodzi to „odpalę” wszystko na raz. To będzie mój piąty sezon grzewczy z L więc jego właściwości znam. Dom się szybko nie wychładza, a do szybkiego dogrzania mam też kominek. 

@MCB & pawgar:
Dokładnie to samo obserwowaliśmy. Jeśli grzeje tylko L to wystarcza nam 19st. Jeśli grzeje kominek to ponad 21 musi być (+ cieplejsze skarpety  :smile: . 
Tak jest po pierwsze dlatego, że przy ciepłej podłodze nie marzną nogi. Po drugie kominek bądź inne miejscowe źródła ciepła powodują ruchy powietrza czyli delikatny „wiaterek”, który nas ochładza.




> *Uważam że dogrzewając kominkiem trzeba cały czas grzać także i płytę.*


A najlepiej kominkiem grzać płytę. U mnie nadal to prawie nie działa bo wymiennik od L jest powietrze-powietrze, a kominek mam z płaszczem wodnym. Mam jednak na oku nagrzewnice woda-powietrze o mocy do 4kW. O rok odłożyłem przeróbki (koszty, konieczność rozebrania kominka aby wymienić nagrzewnice). Po tej planowanej zmianie kominek powinien nie tylko wspomagać ogrzewanie płyty ale w razie potrzeby (lub ochoty) całkowicie zastąpić agregaty elektryczne. A jak wyjdzie... zobaczymy.

----------


## kinga2

mam pytanie do użytkowników legaletu .ile zużywacie prądu w sezonie grzewczym przy dwóch agregatach? mam włączony legalet od 2 miesięcy ,żłopie prądu co niemiara a mam wrażenie ,że temp. jest na styku zadowalająca czyli ok 20 -22 st rano. a przecież pogoda na zewnątrz ciepła ,nie ma mrozów, co będzie gdy spadnie do -10, - 15? już parę razy musiałam dogrzewać kozą  bo było mi zimno.

----------


## pawgar

> mam pytanie do użytkowników legaletu .ile zużywacie prądu w sezonie grzewczym przy dwóch agregatach? mam włączony legalet od 2 miesięcy ,żłopie prądu co niemiara


Na pytanie ile prądu ma zużywać Legalet można podejść zarówno teoretycznie jak i praktycznie:*

1.) Teoretycznie (wyliczenia)*Nie wiem nic o twoim domu dlatego podam pewne uproszczenia. Zakładam, że masz dom dobrze ocieplony czyli przyjmuję że jest on pięciolitrowy *(5L*)czyli potrzebuje 50kW/m2/rok.Nie znam twojej powierzchni, ale zakładając, że masz dom *100*m2 wychodzi50 x *100*m2 =5000kWh/rok

Zakładając, że masz dom *150*m2
50 x *150*m2 =7500kWh/rok

Przyjmuje się, że sezon grzewczy ma 6 miesięcy tak więc *średnio*:
a) dla 100m domu  833kWh/mc
b) dla 150m domu 1250kWh/mc
To są wyliczenia ogólne, niezależne czy masz Legalet, czy zwykły fundament, czy masz dom drewniany, murowany, czy ogrzewasz gazem, prądem czy pompą ciepła, czy rozpalasz ognisko na środku pokoju. *
Po prostu dla domu 5L musisz dostarczyć w roku te 5000-7500kWh/rok niezależnie od technologii budowania czy grzania.*

Dodatkowo, przy temperaturze oscylującej w okolicy 0 stopni należy wprowadzić współczynnik korygujący który wynosi 0,6-0,7 wartości zużycia kWh.

Przy temperaturze 0 stopni *powinno ci zatem maksymalnie* *zużywać:*
a) dla 100m domu  583kWh/mc
b) dla 150m domu 875kWh/mc
*1.) Praktyczne pomiary

*Ja mam 2 agregaty na prąd. U mnie *za ostatnie 30 dni* dla domu 117m2 przy temperaturze za oknem 0 stopni,
*ciągnie obecnie 830kWh/mc* czyli przeliczając po stawkach PGE 266zł/mc.Kinga, podaj jak u Ciebie wyszło.
*
Jak sprawdzić ile jest u ciebie?*
Bierzesz fakturę za prąd za okres letni i sprawdzasz ile kWh/mc zużywałaś latem,
następnie bierzesz fakturę za prąd za okres zimowy i patrzysz ile kWh zużywasz obecnie.
Odejmujesz kWh zimowe od letnich i wychodzi ci zgrubnie ile kWh ciągnie ci ogrzewanie.

*Inny sposób*
Zakładając, że grzejesz tylko w II taryfie w nocy:
Spisujesz licznik wieczorem i kładziesz się spać, rano wstajesz spisujesz licznik i masz różnicę, czyli tyle ile ci zeżarło przez noc.
Szacuję że nie powinno wyjść więcej niż *26kWh*.

----------


## tomek131

Kurna, wszyscy płacą po 250zł za prąd obojętne jaki duży i jak ocieplony dom i ile kosztuje prąd a tu u Kingi tak nie wychodzi,cuda nie działają.Może jakieś zaklęcie jest potrzebne? Może PiotrO bezinteresowny orędownik Legalett pomoże z zaklęciem
Kinguś,mam nadzieję,że nie uwierzyłaś w zapewnienia i na tym forum i wśród firm budującym w tym systemie ,że wszyscy płacą tu za prąd 250zł,tylko przyjęłaś jakiś spory margines.
Jak już powiedział kolega pagwar ,obojętne czym ,czy ogniskiem na środku pokoju czy grzałką elektryczną czy czymkolwiek innym, musisz dostarczyć określoną ilość kwh co oznacza ,że zamiast Legalett za chore pieniądze ,mogłaś zrobić zupełnie inny duuuużo tańszy system i tak czy inaczej dalej musiałabyć dostarczyć twemu domkowi tę samą ilość kwh
Ale może chciałaś płytę i do tego chciałaś mieć ciepłą podłogę w domku?Trzeba było zwykłą płytę,na niej wodną podłogówkę i do tego pompę ciepła powietrze woda.Inwestycyjnie to samo co Legalett,eksploatacyjnie ,przy słabej pompie i słabym COP 2.5 raza średnio taniej niż Legalett (taka pompa grzeje też CWU z bardzo dobrymi wynikami,a Legalett tego nie robi,a nawet jakby robił to czystym prądem)

----------


## avatar25

Zapomina Pan, że te koszty, podane przez pawgar, są dla temperatur bliskich zera. W momencie jak rozpocznie się prawdziwa zima to już nie będzie tak cudownie, więc Pana komentarz jest mocno przedwczesny i tendencyjny jak zawsze. 

My mamy trzy agregaty. Od 16.10 do 11.12 wyszło *1548 kWh = 414 PLN*. Jakby nie liczyć na miesiąc wychodzi około *207 PLN*.
W momencie jak zaczną się mrozy ta wartość może skoczyć do _500 PLN_ na miesiąc.

Proszę więc wszystkim nie zarzucać kłamstwa latami. Średnia na sezon potem wychodzi w okolicach 300 PLN. Proszę się w końcu wybudować i wtedy z chęcią porównamy koszty ogrzewania zamiast czytać puste frazesy.

----------


## pawgar

> Kurna, wszyscy płacą po 250zł za prąd obojętne jaki duży i jak ocieplony dom i ile kosztuje prąd a tu u Kingi tak nie wychodzi,cuda nie działają.Może jakieś zaklęcie jest potrzebne? Może PiotrO bezinteresowny orędownik Legalett pomoże z zaklęciem


Tomku czytaj proszę ze zrozumieniem. 
Ostatnie 30 dni 266zł/mc. A nie średnio w sezonie grzewczym 266zł/mc. 
Chyba rozumiesz różnicę.

Średnio w sezonie grzewczym wyszło ok 460zł/mc. pisałem o tym w jednym z poprzednich postów.
Jak jest w okolicach 0 to mniej płacisz za ogrzewanie, jak jest -15 czy -20 stopni to płacisz więcej. 
Chyba to rozumiesz?




> Mnie wychodzi *450zł* jak bym nie kombinował. 
> (...)
> *Styczeń *  1525kWh/mc *488zł*/mc brutto
> *Luty*        1644kWh/mc *526zł/*mc brutto
> *Marzec*     1129kWh/mc *361*zł/mc brutto
> *Kwiecień*     274kWh/mc
> *Maj  *              0kWh/mc
> (...)
> *Zatem średnio 458,24zł/mc*


 Słuchaj myster Tomek. Coś nie mogę otworzyć twojego dziennika budowy. Możesz sprawdzić co się dzieje i podesłać mi linka.

Inna sprawa, to to że są taki trzy magiczne słowa bardzo istotne przy budowie domu, przy wyborze ogrzewania.
Te trzy magiczne słowa dotyczą zresztą wielu dziedzin. Tak jak np: kupno samochodu. 
Wolisz samochód tani czy bezpieczny?
Te trzy magiczne słowa to

*Komfort
Wygoda
Bezpieczeństwo*

Ja lubię *komfort*. Legalet jest bezobsługowy (dla leniwych). Ustawiam przyciskiem temperaturę i to wystarczy do obsługi ogrzewania. Nie więcej nie trzeba przy tym robić.
Legalet jest dla osób *wygodnych*, nie masz konserwacji, serwisowania, brudu, popiołu, czyszczenia komina. Legalet jest prosty jak budowa cepa. Grzałki i wentylator. Jedynie co może ci się zepsuć to grzałka elektryczna lub wentylator. Tam nie ma co się innego zepsuć bo tam nic więcej nie ma. To będzie bezawaryjnie działało przez 10, 15, 20 lat. A pompa ciepła?
Czy jakiś producent daje gwarancję na 20 lat czy coś przeoczyłem? Czy może co 10 lat trzeba to wszytko będzie w tej twojej pompie wymieniać. 
Wspomij może coś o anodzie magnezowej w pompie ciepła lub o innych drobiazgach, które trzeba wymieniać co 2 lata.

Masz *bezpieczeństwo*. Wyjeżdżając na dwa tygodnie na narty nie zastanawiasz się, tak jak to jest w podłogówce wodnej, czy jak zabraknie prądu na kilka dni, to ci rurki od podłogówki zamarzną i rozsadzi całą podłogę. Masz wtedy zrywanie podłóg i kucie wszystkiego. Dodatkowo także i woda w instalacji PC zamarza więc i PC zamarzająca woda rozsadza.
Czy może nie zamierzasz wyjeżdżać nigdzie zimą? Taki niewolnik we własnym domu.

Pomyśl zanim coś napiszesz.
Dla jednych warto wydać te 20 tys więcej na ogrzewanie i mieć komfort, wygodę i bezpieczeństwo.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Pomyśl zanim coś napiszesz.
> Dla jednych warto wydać te 20 tys więcej na ogrzewanie i mieć komfort, wygodę i bezpieczeństwo.


Największy komfort, wygodę i bezpieczeństwo zapewnia płyta fundamentowa bez żadnego ogrzewania. Patrząc na posty takich osób jak *kinga2* widać że Legalett zbliza się do tego ideału bardzo. Kindze2 najwyraźniej nie grzeje ale oczywiście robi to bezproblemowo, komfortowo i wygodnie. Szkoda że za to niegrzanie karze sobie tak słono płacić.

----------


## el_hogar

> mam pytanie do użytkowników legaletu .ile zużywacie prądu w sezonie grzewczym przy dwóch agregatach? .


U mnie w ubiegłym roku (pierwszy sezon grzania, ściany tuż po tynkowaniu, brak rekuperatora, nie zakończone ocieplanie, pow. domu 120 mkw, 2 agregaty po 4 kW każdy) były następujące zużycia

sezon 2010/2011

listopad 2010 - 3075 kWh
grudzień 2010- 2098 kWh
styczeń 2011- 1628 kWh
luty 2011- 1362 kWh
marzec 2011- 723 kWh

Jak z tego widać, usunięcie wilgoci technologicznej pochłania ogromną ilość kWh energii !
Obojętnie jakiej, tylko przy elektrycznej to od razu widać w cyferkach, a przy kotle "śmieciuchu" trochę mniej....

podrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## avatar25

> Największy komfort, wygodę i bezpieczeństwo zapewnia płyta fundamentowa bez żadnego ogrzewania. Patrząc na posty takich osób jak *kinga2* widać że Legalett zbliza się do tego ideału bardzo. Kindze2 najwyraźniej nie grzeje ale oczywiście robi to bezproblemowo, komfortowo i wygodnie. Szkoda że za to niegrzanie karze sobie tak słono płacić.


Żeby coś mówić na temat instalacji i użytkownika Kinga2 mamy za mało danych. Co znaczy według Ciebie "nie grzeje"? Pani Kinga2 napisała, ze ma w domu 20-22 stopnie więc raczej grzeje. Ja też mam 21 stopni i mi jest ciepło. Wszystko zależy od potrzeb cieplnych mieszkańców. Nie wiemy jak długo chodzą agregaty, na ile stopni ustawione są termostaty, jak ocieplone ściany, jaka wentylacja itd. U mnie chodzą agregaty 3 godziny aktualnie. Jakbym włączył na dłużej to bym miał 22-29 stopni. Jednakże dla mnie temperatura 22 stopni jest nie do przyjęcia, ponieważ się wtedy za bardzo pocę.

----------


## MCB

Koledzy! Spokojnie!

Nie ma co się unosić. 

Na razie nic nie wiemy na temat domu Kingi. Jaka jest powierzchnia? Zapotrzebowanie energetyczne? Wilgotność (sezonowany?)?
Jeżeli to pierwszy sezon to jaka była na starcie temperatura przegród? Jaka ich masa? Jaka wentylacja? itd.

Poczekajmy aż Kinga uzupełni dane - wtedy będzie można dyskutować.

MCB

----------


## MCB

Rozwiązanie ze spirytusem jest przekonujące.
Proponuję spotkanie forumowiczów celem przetestowania w praktyce.
 :smile:

----------


## perm

> Mam wrażenie,że Legalett nie zapewnia żadnego z nich  Oczywiście takie odczucia mam po wrażeniach innych użytkowników Legalettu 
> Głośność,
> Ustawiania,przestawianie a i tak niektóre pokoje nie dogrzane.
> Za taką cenę można byłoby się spodziewać czegoś naprawdę dobrego a tu kicha,bubel na całej linii


Może nie bubel. Trzeba uczciwie przyznać ze najwyraźniej od strony wykonawczej jest to bezproblemowe rozwiązanie a firma Legalett wydaje się być z tej strony wystarczająco rzetelną co normą w budowlance nie jest. Wątpliwości budzi wykorzystanie do transportu ciepła powietrza czyli najmniej wydajnego medium (stąd opisywane tu przypadki hałasu i niedogrzania) jak i oszczędność na izolacji standardowo stosowanej pod płytą przez Legalett. Gdyby to było tanie rozwiązanie nie powiedziałbym zlego słowa. Niestety nie jest.

----------


## kinga2

mam legalet i ściany z praefy więc wilgoci zdecydowanie mniej niż przy tynkowaniu,wiem bo poprzedni dom był w tradycyjnej technologii.
pow. to ok 100m2 styropian od spodu  2 warstwy eps 200 i 1 -100 ,czyli razem 30 cm styropianu , ściany ocieplone styropian Therhmo organica 15 cm ,a o parametrach jak by było 20 cm ,okna pasywne , 3 szybowe o współczynnikach 0,8-1,1 w zależności od wielkości , na stropie 40cm unimaty.dom b.energooszczędny .
gdzieś od połowy września grzałam kozą kaflową,10 listopada włączyłam legalet bo wiało mi po plecach przy kozie pierwszą dobę grzałam prawie 20 h. potem miałam ustawione 6 godzin grzania na 25 stopni,a po rozmowie z panem z legaletu ustawiłam obecnie na 8 h, i teraz jest ok.22stopnie,ale zastanawiam się co będzie jak przyjdą mrozy? chcialabym by 3 h były wystarczające!!!

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie no,15cm grafitowego styro w ścianach to nie jest dom b.energooszczedny 
> Jakie jest zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło ?


lambda=0,145 to za dużo ?

----------


## Liwko

> Zapomina Pan, że te koszty, podane przez pawgar, są dla temperatur bliskich zera. W momencie jak rozpocznie się prawdziwa zima to już nie będzie tak cudownie, więc Pana komentarz jest mocno przedwczesny i tendencyjny jak zawsze. 
> 
> My mamy trzy agregaty. Od 16.10 do 11.12 wyszło *1548 kWh = 414 PLN*. Jakby nie liczyć na miesiąc wychodzi około *207 PLN*.
> W momencie jak zaczną się mrozy ta wartość może skoczyć do _500 PLN_ na miesiąc.
> 
> Proszę więc wszystkim nie zarzucać kłamstwa latami. Średnia na sezon potem wychodzi w okolicach 300 PLN. Proszę się w końcu wybudować i wtedy z chęcią porównamy koszty ogrzewania zamiast czytać puste frazesy.


Dom 133m2, mniej ocieplony (13cm podłoga, 24 Ytong+15 ściany, 23/30 dach, bez rolet (no w sumie jedna w sypialni ze względu na słońce). Od 14.10 do 14.12 1002kWh razem z CWU. Temperatury w okolicach 22 st. W łazienkach 23-24. 92% w drugiej taryfie. Gruntowa pompa ciepła za 10tyś (dwa lata temu, dzisiaj droższa)+odwierty 10tyś.
Coś blado wypada ten Legalett.

----------


## MCB

Kinga - napisz jaka jest wentylacja.

U mnie dom 240m2, duże przeszklenia. Ogrzewany wyłącznie parter. Rekuperacja. Ocieplenie styro 20cm + wełna 30cm (poddasze) + 16cm styro legalett.
Okna 1,0. Kominek.
Temperatury w okolicach 20st.
Listopad: 2-ga taryfa: 1532 kWh (grzanie + kuchnia indukcyjna + pranie)
Grudzień (17): 2-ga taryfa: 584 kWh.

Główne straty ciepła (miejsca do poprawki): garaż (brak izolacji płyty i 1/2 ścian wewnętrznych; drzwi do garażu;rekuperacja - kanały; spore odcinki wieńca.

Pozdrawiam,
MCB

Edit: "ogrzewany wyłącznie parter" oznacz że nie muszę ogrzewać poddasza. Temp. poddasza jest zadowalająca (w okolicach 19-20 st).
W domu brak gazu. Wszystko na prąd.

----------


## fotohobby

> U=0,2 W/m2K dla ściany 15cm z keramzytu i 15cm styro z lambdą 0,32


a dla pustaka keramzytowego 24cm  to 0,145  :smile:

----------


## avatar25

> Dom 133m2, mniej ocieplony (13cm podłoga, 24 Ytong+15 ściany, 23/30 dach, bez rolet (no w sumie jedna w sypialni ze względu na słońce). Od 14.10 do 14.12 1002kWh razem z CWU. Temperatury w okolicach 22 st. W łazienkach 23-24. 92% w drugiej taryfie. Gruntowa pompa ciepła za 10tyś (dwa lata temu, dzisiaj droższa)+odwierty 10tyś.
> Coś blado wypada ten Legalett.


Co znaczy blado? Przy pompie ciepła zużywa Pan tyle razy mniej prądu ile wynosi COP. Więc gdyby nie miał Pan pompy a np. legalet czy ogrzewanie inne elektryczne to wynik byłby pewnie w okolicach 3000kWh co już nie jest takie rewelacyjne w porównaniu z moim wynikiem. Nie ma sensu porównywać tych rozwiązań. Gdybym ja zastosował pompe ciepła to wynik miałbym w okolicach 600kWh. 

Gdzie i jaką pompę Pan dostał za 10tys? Jak ja szukałem to ceny zaczynały się w okolicach 30tys.

----------


## kinga2

Co do lambdy praefy to chyba jest porównywalna do 24 cm zwykłego keramzytobetonu, ale to można sprawdzić
Za parę dni mam otrzymać certyfikat energetyczny to podam zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.
Co do wentylacji to mam grawitacyjną  z wyboru- rekuperacja do mnie nie przemawia,bo mam wrażenie ,że w  filtrach szybko zalęgają drobnoustroje i potem to się wdycha., a po drugie co 1/2 roku trzeba je wymieniać. W marketach i centrach handlowych mają  wymuszoną wentylację i po paru godzinach mam już dość tego powietrza. Oczywiście kratki mam otwarte teraz na minimum ,bo inaczej wieje. Wietrzę przez okna ,zresztą nowy dom trzeba  wietrzyć , by nie wdychać klei ,farb , etc...
obecnie mam temp nastawioną na 25st. 8 h i rano mam w salonie 22-22,5 a w sypialni 21 pod wieczór spada ok 1 st. ale jest przecież ciepło na dworze....martwię się co będzie jak spadnie temp

----------


## kinga2

normalne?

----------


## Liwko

> Gdzie i jaką pompę Pan dostał za 10tys? Jak ja szukałem to ceny zaczynały się w okolicach 30tys.


http://www.ppcpompy.eu/page13.php
Teraz są niestety droższe niż trzy lata temu, ale też mają nieco inną konstrukcję.
Są też zwolennicy tych pomp, które niestety też podrożały
http://www.ecopol-system.pl/oferta/oferta.html

----------


## kinga2

Panie Arturo za uprzejmy to Pan nie jest  ,ale to chyba takie "standardy" panują na tym forum
Przy rekuperacji odzyskuje się 70%ciepła ,które by uciekło przez komin czy kratki ,o ile wiem ...... :roll eyes: 
Może źle się wyraziłam pisząc ,że mam kratki otwarte na min, mam je zamknięte na max, ale oczywiście przez lamelki delikatnie przewiewa stąd moje określenie. Trzymając rękę w odległości 5cm jest takie odczucie jak z ręką przy szybie.
Po drugie sprawdziłam to doświadczalnie: w jednym pom . które jest częściowo przegrodzone pustakami szklanym mam pom. gosp. i toaletę dla gości ; mam tu 2 kratki wentylacyjne,a na noc zamykam do niego drzwi ponieważ z centrali prądowej buczy legalet (nawiasem czy  to normalne?) pom .ma ok 5,5 m2 czyli wg. legaletu powinno być dogrzewane grzejnikiem elektrycznym , bo sam l. może nie dogrzać, grzeję tam obecnie 6 h 25 st, czyli mniej niż w reszcie domu. I co?
Rano jak  wchodzę to jest tam cieplej niż w reszcie domu........ więc chyba nie ucieka mi aż tyle ciepła Panie Arturo przez kratki?

----------


## avatar25

> Po drugie sprawdziłam to doświadczalnie: w jednym pom . które jest częściowo przegrodzone pustakami szklanym mam pom. gosp. i toaletę dla gości ; mam tu 2 kratki wentylacyjne,a na noc zamykam do niego drzwi ponieważ z centrali prądowej buczy legalet (nawiasem czy  to normalne?) pom .ma ok 5,5 m2 czyli wg. legaletu powinno być dogrzewane grzejnikiem elektrycznym , bo sam l. może nie dogrzać, grzeję tam obecnie 6 h 25 st, czyli mniej niż w reszcie domu. I co?
> Rano jak  wchodzę to jest tam cieplej niż w reszcie domu........ więc chyba nie ucieka mi aż tyle ciepła Panie Arturo przez kratki?


Jeśli jest tam agregat to odpowiedziała sobie już Pani na to pytanie. 
U mnie buczy agregat (wiatrak) pod schodami, w sypianiach. Nie przeszkadza w żaden sposób. Nawet ostatnio żona powiedziała, że dobrze, ponieważ w innym przypadku nie wiadomo by było czy w ogóle działa ogrzewanie.

----------


## avatar25

> Przy rekuperacji odzyskuje się 70%ciepła ,które by uciekło przez komin czy kratki ,o ile wiem ......


To jest chyba kluczowa sprawa? Jeśli Pani zamyka kratki to nic nie zmienia. Nadal musi Pani wietrzyć czyli wymienić powietrze w domu. Otwiera Pani kratki i wypuszcza ogrzane ciepłe powietrze na dwór i wpuszcza zimne powietrze o temperaturze powiedzmy -10 do domu. Teraz po pierwsze straciliśmy dużą ilość ciepła zużytą na ogrzanie powietrza, po drugie musimy zużyć dużą ilość energii na ogrzanie od nowa powietrza od -10 do +25. 

W przypadku wentylacji wymuszonej z odzyskiem ciepła po pierwsze nie wypuszczamy całego ciepła z powietrzem na zewnątrz, ponieważ odzyskujemy ciepło z tego powietrza, po drugie powietrze z dworu jest ogrzane tym odzyskanym ciepłem i do domu wpuszczamy powietrze o temperaturze powiedzmy +10 stopni. Wtedy musimy zużyć energii na ogrzanie powietrza od +10 do +25.

Ostatecznie ogrzewamy powietrze o 15 stopni zamiast 35 stopni.

----------


## kinga2

w nawiązaniu do rekuperacji  -wszystko co Pan pisze to prawda ,tyle, że całego powietrza w  domu się nie wymienia,a tylko jego określoną część  ,w określonych warunkach temp. (nie zawsze -10, teraz np+5) więc stwierdzenie ,że dzięki rekuperacji zaoszczędzimy 70% na ogrzewaniu jest błędne... :roll eyes: 
 w pom. gosp. niestety nie mam agregatu, a buczy z centrali prądowej...
ważna informacja dla planujących mieć legalet -nie zawsze tam ,gdzie zaplanujemy sobie mieć agregaty, firma je umieści, ja chciałam w pom . gosp i w garderobie ,a okazało się, że tam jest za blisko zew ścian budynku i nie da rady. Oczywiście wcześniej przy zawieraniu umowy nie było mowy o jakiś ograniczeniach....a moim zdaniem powinni już na tym etapie określić wstępnie położenie agregatów ,tak  by klient nie czuł się zawiedziony później

----------


## MCB

Co buczy z centrali?!!

Ograniczenia konstrukcyjne są zawsze. Agregat ma wyprowadzenia ze wszystkich stron i z tego powodu nie da się go umieścić przy ścianie zewnętrznej, chyba że jeden z obwodów nie będzie używany.
W moim przypadku położenie agregatów było negocjowane. Tzn. dostałem wstępną propozycję umieszczenia agregatów. Jeden wypadł w miejscu planowanego zasobnika c.w.u. i na moją prośbę został przeniesiony.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> stwierdzenie ,że dzięki rekuperacji zaoszczędzimy 70% na ogrzewaniu jest błędne


Oczywiście. Rekuperacja pozwala na odzysk ciepła *z powietrza wywiewanego* z domu.

----------


## avatar25

> w nawiązaniu do rekuperacji  -wszystko co Pan pisze to prawda ,tyle, że całego powietrza w  domu się nie wymienia,a tylko jego określoną część  ,w określonych warunkach temp. (nie zawsze -10, teraz np+5) więc stwierdzenie ,że dzięki rekuperacji zaoszczędzimy 70% na ogrzewaniu jest błędne...
>  w pom. gosp. niestety nie mam agregatu, a buczy z centrali prądowej...
> ważna informacja dla planujących mieć legalet -nie zawsze tam ,gdzie zaplanujemy sobie mieć agregaty, firma je umieści, ja chciałam w pom . gosp i w garderobie ,a okazało się, że tam jest za blisko zew ścian budynku i nie da rady. Oczywiście wcześniej przy zawieraniu umowy nie było mowy o jakiś ograniczeniach....a moim zdaniem powinni już na tym etapie określić wstępnie położenie agregatów ,tak  by klient nie czuł się zawiedziony później


W jaki sposób kontroluje Pani ilość wymienionego powietrza mając wentylację grawitacyjną? Po otwarciu okien z doświadczenia wiem, że większość powietrza się wymienia. Nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić ile powietrza zostało a ile nie. Tak czy owak powietrze, które wpada ma temperaturę zewnętrzną. Nie twierdziłem ile procent można odzyskać. Pisałem o -10 jako przykład, żeby uzmysłowić Pani, że im większy mróz tym większa korzyść z rekuperacji. 

Firma podczas projektowania rozmawia z nami, gdzie powinny być agregaty. Gdzie nie powinny być itd, żeby czasem w środku salonu nie wylądowały. Jakim cudem Pani została postawiona przed faktem dokonanym to nie wiem.

----------


## kinga2

słychać  z centrali prądowej buczenie agregatów, które są parę m dalej na kortytarzu....
Panie Avatar przecież Pan wie ,że projektowanie odbywa się już po podpisaniu umowy. :roll eyes: 
Jeszcze jedno spostrzeżenie co do rekuperacji- jest ona na prąd i go zużywa 24 godz. na dobę, a jak jest zimniej to włączają się nagrzewnice ,by nie wiało zimnem z kratek, a to przecież też kosztuje..
Ciekawe czy ktoś kiedyś wyliczał czy rekuperacja się opłaca -kosztuje 10-15 tys, zużywa prąd , co pół roku wymienia się filtry, a okres amortyzacji dla takiego sprzętu to chyba 5 lat, potem zaczynają się naprawy etc.
Zastanawiałam się podczas budowy nad solarami, ale to się nie opłaca w naszym klimacie , jak na razie są to za drogie urządzenia dla zwykłego człowieka

----------


## Liwko

Rekuperator więcej zaoszczędzi energii niż zużyje. Czy się opłaca? U mnie nie, ale drugi raz też bym go założył :wink:

----------


## kinga2

a jeśli mogę spytać to dlaczego?

----------


## Liwko

> a jeśli mogę spytać to dlaczego?


Chciałem mieć wentylację mechaniczną bo doświadczyłem jej komfortu. Dołożenie do tego niedrogiego rekuperatora nie było już problemem. Mam nie dość że świeże powietrze to przy okazji podgrzane. Okna otwieram jedynie przy długotrwałych upałach, no i oczywiście przy myciu :wink:  
A nie opłaca mi cię, bo mam pompę ciepła i bardzo tanie CO. Wychodzi u mnie gdzieś na zero, no może lekki plus.

----------


## kinga2

Ograniczenia konstrukcyjne są zawsze. Agregat ma wyprowadzenia ze wszystkich stron i z tego powodu nie da się go umieścić przy ścianie zewnętrznej, chyba że jeden z obwodów nie będzie używany.
W moim przypadku położenie agregatów było negocjowane. Tzn. dostałem wstępną propozycję umieszczenia agregatów. Jeden wypadł w miejscu planowanego zasobnika c.w.u. i na moją prośbę został przeniesiony.[/QUOTE]

a u mnie nie chcieli nawet o 1 m przesunąć ,tak bym miała pod szafą , a teraz mam centralnie na wprost drzwi wejściowych,  a drugi mam obecnie na korytarzu między 3 sypialniami, i tutaj przesunięcie 1 m dalej spowodowałoby  większe wyciszenie....

----------


## kinga2

może to kwestia preferencji, ale nie wyobrażam sobie nie przewietrzyć rano sypialni. :roll eyes:

----------


## MCB

> słychać  z centrali prądowej buczenie agregatów, które są parę m dalej na kortytarzu....


U mnie też było słychać w centrali dopóty dopóki nie uszczelniłem peszli z kablami zasilającymi.




> Jeszcze jedno spostrzeżenie co do rekuperacji- jest ona na prąd i go zużywa 24 godz. na dobę, a jak jest zimniej to włączają się nagrzewnice ,by nie wiało zimnem z kratek, a to przecież też kosztuje..


Prąd zużywa wentylacja mechaniczna i to tylko wtedy kiedy chodzi. U mnie chodzi 24/7 bo tak sobie ustawiłem. Regulacja ręczna lub automatyczna.
Nagrzewnice prądu nie pobierają bo ich nie mam. Temperatura nawiewu powyżej 12 - 15 st. To lepiej niż -10 - 0 przez rozszczelnione okna.
Sam rekuperator nie wymaga nagrzewnic ponieważ nie ulega oblodzeniu.




> Ciekawe czy ktoś kiedyś wyliczał czy rekuperacja się opłaca -kosztuje 10-15 tys, zużywa prąd , co pół roku wymienia się filtry, a okres amortyzacji dla takiego sprzętu to chyba 5 lat, potem zaczynają się naprawy etc.


Rekuperacja prądu praktycznie nie zużywa. Prąd zużywa wentylacja mechaniczna.
Filtrów nie wymieniam. Myję je co miesiąc. Pracują już 3 lata. Jak się zużyją to kupię odpowiednią włókninę i wymienię.

M.

----------


## avatar25

> słychać  z centrali prądowej buczenie agregatów, które są parę m dalej na kortytarzu....


Dlaczego słychać to buczenie? Czy dlatego, że od agregatów do centrali idą rurki z kablami i tamtędy przedostaje się dzwięk?
U mnie tego nie ma.




> Panie Avatar przecież Pan wie ,że projektowanie odbywa się już po podpisaniu umowy.


Wyleciało mi z głowy. Z drugiej strony dziwne, żeby projektowanie położenia agregatów odbywało się przed podpisaniem umowy. 




> Jeszcze jedno spostrzeżenie co do rekuperacji- jest ona na prąd i go zużywa 24 godz. na dobę, a jak jest zimniej to włączają się nagrzewnice ,by nie wiało zimnem z kratek, a to przecież też kosztuje..
> Ciekawe czy ktoś kiedyś wyliczał czy rekuperacja się opłaca -kosztuje 10-15 tys, zużywa prąd , co pół roku wymienia się filtry, a okres amortyzacji dla takiego sprzętu to chyba 5 lat, potem zaczynają się naprawy etc.
> Zastanawiałam się podczas budowy nad solarami, ale to się nie opłaca w naszym klimacie , jak na razie są to za drogie urządzenia dla zwykłego człowieka


Jest na prąd, to się zgadza. U mnie na prąd stały więc jest dużo bardziej energooszczędna. Nagrzewnic nie mam, więc nie zużywam prądu na podgrzanie dodatkowe powietrza z wentylacji. Z drugiej strony myślałem o tym, czy dodanie nagrzewnicy pomoże w utrzymaniu komfortowej temperatury w pomieszczeniach i co za tym idzie zmniejszeniem potrzeby uruchamiania samego ogrzewania. Tak jak pisałem przy mrozie z anemostatów leci powietrze o temperaturze dodatniej. Filtry wymienia się co jakiś czas. Moje kosztują 55 PLN. Można też kupić wielokrotnego użytku za 220 PLN.

----------


## avatar25

> a u mnie nie chcieli nawet o 1 m przesunąć ,tak bym miała pod szafą , a teraz mam centralnie na wprost drzwi wejściowych,  a drugi mam obecnie na korytarzu między 3 sypialniami, i tutaj przesunięcie 1 m dalej spowodowałoby  większe wyciszenie....


Ja chciałem w garażu, ale powiedzieli, że pokój po przeciwnej stronie domu będzie niedogrzany. Więc po konsultacji przenieśli na klatkę schodową. Na piętrze też miałem duży wpływ na miejsce agregatów tak żeby wyszły w szafie wnękowej a nie na środku pokoju.

----------


## Liwko

> może to kwestia preferencji, ale nie wyobrażam sobie nie przewietrzyć rano sypialni.


Po co to robisz? Odpowiem. Po to by mieć świeże powietrze. Przy wentylacji mechanicznej takie masz zawsze.

----------


## kinga2

Panie Avatar przeczy Pan sobie. :big grin: 
Uważam ,że wstępna lokalizacja położenia agregatów powinna być ustalana przy podpisywaniu umowy, i  wszystkim  planującym  założyć radzę to wymóc na firmie ,byście nie czuli się zawiedzeni...
Zresztą uważam ,że jest parę rzeczy ,które powinni dopracować np:dlaczego w miejscu gdzie są agregaty i potem kładzie się płyty wyciszające nie ma jakieś ramki , w którą wkładałoby się płyty z uszczelką i nie trzeba by się bawić w silikony,etc.?
U mnie tak  nierówno zrobili dziurę w betonie ,że potem  trzeba było płyty w dwóch narożnikach ścinać, potem buczało , zabawa w uszczelnianie...
Po drugie ile mnie kosztowało trudu by podważyć te płyty ,by dostać się do agregatu; przyjechał serwisant z legaletu  i taką specjalną przyssawką to podniósł raz ,dwa. Czy nie mogliby każdemu klientowi takiej przyssawki podarować? Kosztuje  parę zł . w markecie...
Po trzecie jeden agregat bardzo głośno pracował(a tak naprawdę to słychać to dopiero nocą) i jak przyjechali , okazało się , że coś haczy ; założyli  też urządzenie zmniejszające prędkość wentylatora -bez porównania mniej hałasu, czy nie można by tego od razu zakładac?
Brakuje im dobrego marketingu i podejścia do klienta..... :yes:

----------


## kinga2

Piszecie Panowie ,że nie macie nagrzewnic, a nie wieje z rekuperacji?nie odczuwacie prądu powietrza?

----------


## Liwko

> Piszecie Panowie ,że nie macie nagrzewnic, a nie wieje z rekuperacji?nie odczuwacie prądu powietrza?


Masz do mnie niecałe 100km. Zapraszam, sama się przekonasz. Zresztą w Poznaniu domów z rekuperacją jest całkiem sporo, wystarczy popytać :wink:

----------


## MCB

> Zresztą uważam ,że jest parę rzeczy ,które powinni dopracować np:dlaczego w miejscu gdzie są agregaty i potem kładzie się płyty wyciszające nie ma jakieś ramki , w którą wkładałoby się płyty z uszczelką i nie trzeba by się bawić w silikony,etc.?
> U mnie tak  nierówno zrobili dziurę w betonie ,że potem  trzeba było płyty w dwóch narożnikach ścinać, potem buczało , zabawa w uszczelnianie...


Pudło agregatu ma ramki z uszczelką. Tam kładzie się płytę stalową zamykającą agregat.
Natomiast to o czym piszesz jest już zależne od sposobu wykończenia podłogi. Odpowiednie wykończenie powinien zrobić pracownik kładący gres lub np. panele podłogowe. W każdym przypadku inna jest grubość warstwy posadzki i inne powinny być rodzaje wykończeń.




> Czy nie mogliby każdemu klientowi takiej przyssawki podarować? Kosztuje  parę zł . w markecie...


Może by i mogli. Ja sobie sam taką kupiłem. Zresztą nie tylko do L. Przy czym nadaje się taka przyssawka do podnoszenia np. płytek gresowych.
Co do klapy to nie zawsze. Swoje okleiłem gąbką i przyssawka tego nie łapie.




> Po trzecie jeden agregat bardzo głośno pracował(a tak naprawdę to słychać to dopiero nocą) i jak przyjechali , okazało się , że coś haczy ; założyli  też urządzenie zmniejszające prędkość wentylatora -bez porównania mniej hałasu, czy nie można by tego od razu zakładac?


Jeśli można to lepiej nie zakładać. To tylko ostateczność.





> Piszecie Panowie ,że nie macie nagrzewnic, a nie wieje z rekuperacji?nie odczuwacie prądu powietrza?


Jasne że wieje. Po to jest.

Anemostaty nawiewne mam z regulacją. Ustawiłem tak jak chciałem (podział strumienia).

WM jest z regulacją. W tej chwili pracuje na 25% mocy. Dzięki temu mniej wieje i tak nie wysusza. Mogę załączyć sterowanie automatyczne zależne od wilgotności. Włączone dziś rano na próbę przestawiło moc na 20%.

Temperatura nawiewana wczoraj wieczorem to 15st. w najdalszych nawiewach.
Po rozpaleniu kominka doszło do 22st. Na noc kominek wygasiłem.

W pokoju na poddaszu nie mam żadnego ogrzewania. Tam planuję dać mały grzejnik elektryczny zainstalowany w okolicy wlotu powietrza.

MCB

----------


## Kazik09

Witam,

Kinga2: W sprawie odgłosów z rozdzielnicy elektrycznej, MCB ma rację, u mnie też pomogło zasilikonowanie końcówek peszli z kablami (w centrali i w rozdzielnicy).
Dla mnie też szum agregatów jest trochę uciążliwy, zwłasza w nocy (dom stoi na wsi, cisza jak makiem zasiał), a sen mam czujny. Czy mogłabyś napisać coś więcej na temat "urządzenia zmniejszajacego predkość wentylatorów". Na początku sezonu grzewczego próbowałem coś wskórać w tym temacie w centrali Legalett, ale powiedziano mi, że poza zasilikonowaniem pokryw nie mają innych rozwiązań. A tymczasem czytam, że jednak są. 
Ostatnio zresztą sam o czymś takim myślałem. Wiatrak rozwija duże prędkości, i wg mnie słyszalny jest też szum powietrza w rurach, więc logicznym wydaje się wyciszenie odgłosów przez spowolnienie obrotów i prędkosci powietrza. Skutkiem tego będzie pewnie dłuższy czas nagrzewania podłogi, a za tym idzie nieco większe zużycie energii przez dłużej pracującą dmuchawę. No i pytanie czy sam agregat nie będzie się przegrzewał (ktoś pewnie wyliczył nominalną prędkość przepływu powietrza przy jego konstrukcji) Też sprubuję o to powalczyć, zobaczymy jekie będą efekty (najwyżej odłączę regualcję).

Ostatnio mam też dziwny "problem" z jednym z agregatów tj. po włączeniu i nagrzaniu podłogi agregat normalnie się wyłącza (słychać rozwarcie zestyków przekaźnika w termostacie) a potem po kilku minutach na chwilę załącza się sama dmuchawa (tzn. rozkręca się i zachwilę wyłącza, nawet wtedy gdy po nagrzaniu połogi od razu wyłączę termostaty - czyli to nie one sa przyczyną). Wygląda to tak jakby wewnątrz centrali zadziałało zabezpieczenie przed przegrzaniem i załaczało dmuchawę żeby schłodzić agregat. Przypuszczam, że padł czujnik temperatury. Po świętach zgłoszę to w ramach gwarancji, ale może też mieliście podobny przypadek i moglibyście się podzielić doświadczeniami.

----------


## MCB

> Ostatnio mam też dziwny "problem" z jednym z agregatów tj. po włączeniu i nagrzaniu podłogi agregat normalnie się wyłącza (słychać rozwarcie zestyków przekaźnika w termostacie) a potem po kilku minutach na chwilę załącza się sama dmuchawa (tzn. rozkręca się i zachwilę wyłącza, nawet wtedy gdy po nagrzaniu połogi od razu wyłączę termostaty - czyli to nie one sa przyczyną). Wygląda to tak jakby wewnątrz centrali zadziałało zabezpieczenie przed przegrzaniem i załaczało dmuchawę żeby schłodzić agregat. Przypuszczam, że padł czujnik temperatury. Po świętach zgłoszę to w ramach gwarancji, ale może też mieliście podobny przypadek i moglibyście się podzielić doświadczeniami.


U mnie tak jest w każdym agregacie przez pewien czas po zakończeniu grzania. Przynajmniej raz załącza się wentylator.

Grzałki są gorące i oddają ciepło, a przepływu powietrza już nie ma. Działa czujnik termiczny. Z tego co pamiętam to chyba 110st.C.

MCB

----------


## avatar25

> Ostatnio mam też dziwny "problem" z jednym z agregatów tj. po włączeniu i nagrzaniu podłogi agregat normalnie się wyłącza (słychać rozwarcie zestyków przekaźnika w termostacie) a potem po kilku minutach na chwilę załącza się sama dmuchawa (tzn. rozkręca się i zachwilę wyłącza, nawet wtedy gdy po nagrzaniu połogi od razu wyłączę termostaty - czyli to nie one sa przyczyną). Wygląda to tak jakby wewnątrz centrali zadziałało zabezpieczenie przed przegrzaniem i załaczało dmuchawę żeby schłodzić agregat. Przypuszczam, że padł czujnik temperatury. Po świętach zgłoszę to w ramach gwarancji, ale może też mieliście podobny przypadek i moglibyście się podzielić doświadczeniami.


U mnie też tak działa. Słyszałem, że to normalne żeby się nie przegrzały urządzenia wewnątrz agregatu. Wiatrak się włącza na chwilę żeby przemieszać powietrze.

----------


## avatar25

> Panie Avatar przeczy Pan sobie.


Gdzie?

----------


## Kazik09

Dzięki za odzew.
"Grzałki są gorące i oddają ciepło, a przepływu powietrza już nie ma. Działa czujnik termiczny." To ma sens. Trzeba tylko przekazać tą wiedzę elektrykowi z legalettu, bo jak z nim rozmawiałem, to nie umiał tego wyjaśnić i sugerował zgłoszenie sprawy do centrali, to przyjedzie i sprawdzi.

----------


## MCB

Pozwolę sobie wkleić cytat z dokumentu L. dotyczący komfortu cieplnego przy zastosowaniu L. oraz wentylacji:

"In a radiant heated building ventilation must be done separately, but remember - in general, the less air movement in a room
or the lower the air velocity, the higher the thermal comfort level. The introduction of outside air to the living space for new
“well constructed” homes is, however, recommended or required by code to reduce indoor humidity levels and pollutants.
The use of a Heat Recovery Ventilator (HRV) or Energy Recovery Ventilator (ERV) is common for this purpose. During
winter months all HRV’s (or ERV’s) recover heat from the exhaust air to PRE-HEAT the incoming air. In all cases, the PREHEAT
effectiveness reduces as the outdoor air temperature drops off. In other words, an HRV may be 80% efficient at
5°C (41°F) outdoor air temperature, and 55% efficient at -10°C (14°F). Since a radiant floor heating system does not heat
the air, but only objects in the heated space, an HRV introduces COLD AIR DRAFTS. FOR THIS REASON - LEGALETT
RECOMMENDS THE USE OF AN IN DUCT “TOUCH UP” HEATER FOR ALL HRV INSTALLATIONS TO REDUCE COLD
AIR DRAFTS."

Zainteresowani mogą  wygooglać resztę.

MCB

----------


## kinga2

Dla mnie też szum agregatów jest trochę uciążliwy, zwłasza w nocy (dom stoi na wsi, cisza jak makiem zasiał), a sen mam czujny. Czy mogłabyś napisać coś więcej na temat "urządzenia zmniejszajacego predkość wentylatorów". Na początku sezonu grzewczego próbowałem coś wskórać w tym temacie w centrali Legalett, ale powiedziano mi, że poza zasilikonowaniem pokryw nie mają innych rozwiązań. A tymczasem czytam, że jednak są. 
Ostatnio zresztą sam o czymś takim myślałem. Wiatrak rozwija duże prędkości, i wg mnie słyszalny jest też szum powietrza w rurach, więc logicznym wydaje się wyciszenie odgłosów przez spowolnienie obrotów i prędkosci powietrza. Skutkiem tego będzie pewnie dłuższy czas nagrzewania podłogi, a za tym idzie nieco większe zużycie energii przez dłużej pracującą dmuchawę. No i pytanie czy sam agregat nie będzie się przegrzewał (ktoś pewnie wyliczył nominalną prędkość przepływu powietrza przy jego konstrukcji) Też sprubuję o to powalczyć, zobaczymy jekie będą efekty (najwyżej odłączę regualcję).

w jednym agregacie serwisant założył takie małe urządzenie i efekt jest bardzo "słyszalny"( czyli nie słychać) ,stało się to po mojej interwencji w firmie , bo uprzedni hałas był nie do zaakceptowania. gdy się go pytałam ,czy to ma jakiś wpływ na ogrzewanie to twierdził ,że nie. Po czym ,gdy zadzwoniłam po jakimś czasie do legaletu , bo jak już pisałam mam ciągle wrażenie ,że trochę słabo grzeje to powiedzieli ,że może to skutkować gorszym rozprowadzeniem powietrza.
Teraz słyszę drugi agregat ,ale na razie poobserwuję ....

----------


## kinga2

do Pana MBC:
ramka jest tylko do wysokości klapy metalowej, potem beton nierówny...  i nie ma to nic wspólnego z dalszym wykonaniem podłogi. nikt już potem nie wstawi tam ramki bo trzeba by kuć beton nad agregatem.należałoby zamontować ramkę do  samej góry tak ,by klient ją już sobie na wysokość sam dociął.płyty wchodziłyby w nią szczelnie dzięki uszczelce i jak by to porządnie wyglądało i funkcjonowało!!.jak kiedyś będę musiała się dostać do agregatu to zrobię zdjęcie  jak to pięknie u mnie wykończyli.....
legalet to po prostu średniej jakości firma budowlana ,może jak pojawi im się konkurencja to popracują nad jakością detalu.
Sama idea powietrznego ogrzewania podłogowego jest dobra, nie założyłabym wodnego , bo nie chcę spać na cieku wodnym, to samo jeśli chodzi o maty elektryczne- poczytajcie sobie o szkodliwym działaniu pola elektromagnetycznego na organizm ludzki.
W sypialniach mam wykładziny dywanowe i jest przyjemnie ciepło od podłogi,zwłaszcza gdy się siedzi na podłodze; przy panelach i płytkach podłoga odczuwana jest jako neutralna , ani ciepła, ani zimna, a szkoda......

----------


## kinga2

do Pana Avatar
dnia 20 .12 napisał Pan ,że firma rozmawiała z Panem, gdzie powinny być agregaty i jakim cudem zostałam postawiona przed faktem dokonanym..
wczoraj napisał Pan ,że z drugiej strony dziwne by projektowanie odbywało się przed podpisaniem umowy...
Nie widzi Pan w tych wypowiedziach sprzeczności? :roll eyes: 
Jak już podpisałam umowę to co miałabym zrobić ,jeśli usytuowanie agregatów  by mi nie  odpowiadało??zrezygnować i stracić pieniądze??

----------


## kinga2

Czy ktoś mi powie jak się wstawia cytaty? dziękuję z góry

----------


## Liwko

Klikasz na "Odpowiedź z Cytatem", usuwasz to co nieistotne i po robocie.

----------


## Obludek

Witam wszystkich użytkowników i przeciwników płyty legalett. Jestem na etapie zakupu działki i wyboru projektu. Taki fundament grzewczy bardzo mnie interesuje chociaż posty Arturo dają do myślenia. Na początek mam też pytanie czy ktoś z forumowiczów zastosował w legalett-cie wodny wymiennik ciepła  i z jakim skutkiem. Z przeczytanych postów wynika że większosc  użytkowników zasila płytę prądem a mnie interesuje czy ktoś podłączył np. kocioł na paliwo stałe. Pozdrawiam i Wesołych Świąt.

----------


## Obludek

Jeszcze się na nic nie decyduję, zbieram różne info, widziałem Twoją płytę z bliska, ciekawa. Ja też ( prawdopodobnie ) będę miał III kat. szkód górniczych, jakieś 3km od Twojej działki. Jak ruszysz z murami to Cię odwiedzę.

----------


## Obludek

Planuję budowę w Chudowie, po drugiej stronie lasu- patrząc od Twojej strony, a trafiłem po zdjęciach bo 20 lat mieszkałem w Przyszowicach. Dzięki, za namiary na projektanta, napewno się przydadzą.

----------


## Harnaś78

Witam wszystkich!
Towarzystwo się rozbrykało widzę... Pomysł w którymś poście mówiący o przepłukaniu legaletu spirytusem też uważam za przedni  :wink:  Poważnie, można by się gdzieś spotkać. Tak poza tym:
Grzanie w zeszłym sezonie wyszło średnio 340 pln/msc. Grzanie 20 grudzień - 20 kwiecień. Zacząłem w grudniu, bo wtedy skoczyłem kleić styro. Do tej pory dogrzewałem kozą. Start był od 5*C ustawione na 21. Poza 4 dobami rozgrzewu, gdzie legalett pracował 24h/dobę tylko 2 taryfa. Dla przypomnienia domek 102 m2 + nieużytkowe poddasze (2.10 w najwyższym punkcie) z otwartymi schodami z salonu. Kominek sprzężony z płytą, w zeszłym sezonie 2,5 kubika brzozy (wliczone w średnią). 
Hałas agregatów dokuczał żonie, też domek w wiejskiej okolicy. Ja to śpię jak zabity. Potrafię usnąć na kontrakcie w hucie, więc takie cuś to mi może... No ale jako dobry mężulo przywiozłem kawał taśmociągu, dociąłem go i położyłem na tą metalową klapkę - pod betonową pokrywą. Zadziałało. Słychać tylko przy starcie.

----------


## Harnaś78

Aaa, zapomniałbym. Szumi wymiennik z kominka i tu już jest problem, bo zabudowa zrobiona. Powinni powiedzieć, że "uszy" z kanałów spiro powinny być owinięte filcem mineralnym - obstawiam, że to ich wina. Dokucza to gościom jak tam śpią.

----------


## Browar

Witam wszystkich,

dawno mnie tu nie było ale widze ze temat ciągle zywy  :smile:  

Myślałem że dowiem się tu coś o nowościach i ulepszeniach wprowadzonych przez L a tu nic  :sad:  Szkoda że nie dporacowali do tej pory tego wyciszenia agregatów (lepsze szkrzynki, płyty, uszczeliki - u mnie oryginalne odpadły przy pierwszym otwarciu skrzynek) 




> do Pana MBC:
> ramka jest tylko do wysokości klapy metalowej, potem beton nierówny... i nie ma to nic wspólnego z dalszym wykonaniem podłogi. nikt już potem nie wstawi tam ramki bo trzeba by kuć beton nad agregatem


Czy mogłabyś zrobić zdjęcie tego o czym piszesz bo jakoś nie mogę sobie wyobrazić tego nierównego betonu i ramki do wysokości metalowej klapy  :Confused: 
Z tego co pamiętam to ramka jest do wysokości klapy wierzchniej tak jak tutaj na obrazku: http://www.legalett.se/3de/index.asp 




> .należałoby zamontować ramkę do samej góry tak ,by klient ją już sobie na wysokość sam dociął.płyty wchodziłyby w nią szczelnie dzięki uszczelce i jak by to porządnie wyglądało i funkcjonowało!!


Ramka jet praktycznie do samej góry -fakt mogłaby być wyżej tak żeby ją obłozyć np gresem i dociąć ale:
1. metal z którego wykonana jest skrzynka nie jest zbyt estetyczny - ja wstawilem sobie do gresu ładna rameczke ze stali nierdzewnej i jest ok.
2. Ktoś by zaraz się wkurzał że musi to obcinać bo wystaje takie badziewie.. a wszystkim nie dogodzisz.





> jak kiedyś będę musiała się dostać do agregatu to zrobię zdjęcie jak to pięknie u mnie wykończyli.....


Jeżeli juz masz zrobione podlogi to możliwe, że nie będziesz tam musiała zaglądac przynajmniej kilka lat  :wink:  To sobie poczekamy na zdjęcie....




> legalet to po prostu średniej jakości firma budowlana ,może jak pojawi im się konkurencja to popracują nad jakością detalu.


no cóź jak by nie było to sa chłopaki od satnu "zero"... od prac ziemnych i "betonowania" , a nie od sztukaterii  :big grin:  ale fakt mogliby więcej myśleć o zabezpieczeniu klap przed betonowaniem, zaznaczeniem wszystkich odpływów kanalizacyjnych itd...
Swoją droga jak bym np. moim wylewkarzom powiedział zeby " popracowali nad jakością detalu" to bu mnie chyba śmiechem zabili  :wink: 

Myśle że "niedoróbki" na Twojej budowie wynikają po prostu z tego że u nas jest ciągle taka mentalność wśród budowlańców - swoje zrobie a resztą niech się martwią następni - czyli w przypadku L - płyta ma być równa, system ma być rozłożony a inwestor niech sobie tam juz szuka tych swoich odpływów i odkuwa... Choć jak pomysle o całej budowie to chłopaki z L az tak źle nie wypadają na tle pozostałych.

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## kinga2

do Pana Browar:
nie wiem jak to u Pana wygląda ,ale u mnie ramka metalowa kończy się parę cm poniżej pow. betonu,tak ,że mogę położyć jeszcze 3 płyty wyciszające na metalową płytę zakrywającą agregat(nie wiem ile one mają gr 1,5-2 cm?) i właśnie te 3 płyty stykają się z nierównym betonem , a mogłyby być po prostu wsuwane w jakąś ramkę.
co do prostego ,równego betonu wykonanego przez legalet to nie podzielam Pana opinii, zalali płytę w deszczu i przykryli folią . Jak po paru dniach odsłoniłam folię to płyta była bardzo nierówna  , miałam 2 duże doły , zadzwoniłam ,zrobiłam zdjęcia i dostałam odpowiedź , że w ramach gwarancji wykonają wylewkę. Byłam pod wrażeniem ... ,które jednak minęło  jak zobaczyłam wykonanie wylewki..... , w sypialni niedolany cały narożnik i duża górka , w innych sypialniach niedolane narożniki. chyba wyszli z założenia ,że coś robione gratis nie może być wykonane poprawnie..... a szkoda :sad: 
w związku z powyższą sytuacją miałam też możliwość przekonać się o uprzejmości pracowników legaletu :roll eyes: 
Miałam tylko 2 b.dobre ekipy: elektryków i Praefę. Ci ostatni- to po prostu widać ,że pracują dużo na rynku niemieckim, fachowi, grzeczni , nie gadają a pracują... :smile:

----------


## MCB

Czy masz podpisany przez obie strony protokół pomiarów płyty?
Gdzie był kierownik budowy?

----------


## irbis78

Witam,
Jestem nowy na tym forum, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość i nie wytykanie mi błędów "młodości"
W tym roku postawiłem dom z płytą fundamentową Legallett - projekt Dom we Wrzosach pracowni Archon. Dom został wybudowany z firmą, która ma już kilkuletnie doświadczenie z tego typu technologią.
Elewacja docieplona styropianem 20 cm Termoorganika Platinum Fasada Plus (frezowany)
Strop - zgodnie z projektem Wełna mineralna 20 cm
Okna - Oknoplast Evolution2 (3 szybowe)
Powierzchnia domu około 102 m2
Ogrzewanie - 2 agregaty po 4 kWh
Możliwość integracji płyty z kominkiem, kominek jeszcze nie zabudowany i nie podłączony.
Płyta fundamentowa zalana w połowie czerwca 2011, ściany postawione początek lipca 2011 (na tym koniec prac mokrych), w październiku nałożono gładzie. Podczas kładzenia gładzi ekipa dogrzewała cobie agregatem na ropę. Dom nie ma jeszcze podłóg, czyli goły beton.

8 grudnia 2011 zamontowano agregaty. Zgodnie z sugestią załączyłem je w taryfie nocnej przy otwartych klapach agregatów (tak żeby pozbyć się resztek wilgoci). Po kilku dniach grzania tylko w taryfie nocnej (22-6 i 13-15 - łącznie 10 h na dobę) temperatura od początkowych 4,5 stopnia zaczęła się podnosić, tak, że po tygodniu (15 XII) osiągnęła 15 st. C.Wtedy zamknąłem klapy agregatów mając nadzieję, że teraz będę już tylko "dogrzewał" aby utrzymać temperaturę 15 st C.  Temperatura na zewnątrz w tym okresie oscylowała pomiędzy 0-5 st C.
Niestety okazało się, że aby utrzymać w/w. temperaturę agregaty muszą pracować po 6-9 h na dobę w taryfie nocnej (na razie nadal nie było mrozów). Po kilku dniach skontaktowałem się z wykonawca budynku i zasugerowano mi włączanie Legalettu także w dzień, aby nie wychłodzić płyty - jest to trochę dziwne biorąc pod uwagę, że w projekcie napisane mam, że jest to tak opracowane, aby można było dom ogrzewać tylko w taryfie nocnej. Postanowiłem jednak włączyć na kilka dni płytę na całą dobę (kosztuje to na dobę 96 zł - Vattenfall taryfa G12 - koszty prądu i przesyłu). Nagrzewanie miało miejsce w terminie 22-22 XII, gdzie był mróz -3 do -7 st. C. Po 38 godzinach w doku osiągnąłem temperaturę 20 st C i ponownie przełączyłem na taryfę nocną - dla podtrzymania temperatury w domu. Niestety historia z podtrzymaniem temperatury powtarza się. Od 23 grudnia Obecnie temperatura nie spada poniżej 0 st C, a do podtrzymania temperatury na poziomie 19,75-20,00 st C agregaty pracują w taryfie nocnej, a więc 8-10 h na dobę.
Nie ukrywam, że trochę mnie to przeraża Oznacza to koszty przy taryfie nocnej na poziomie 26 zł/ dobę, a więc 780 zł/miesiąc. Obawiam się, że układ jest niewydolny, skoro nie potrafi przy temperaturach na zewnątrz powyżej zera utrzymać temperatury 20 st. C. Nie wiem, co będzie, gdy położę płytki i panele w pokojach, na pewno wpłynie negatywnie na oddawanie ciepła przez płytę.
Może ktoś z większym doświadczeniem powie mi, jak to wygląda na początku i czy może robię jakiś błąd w sterowaniu ogrzewaniem. Na chwilę obecną po 21 dniach grzania mam nabite na liczniku (osobnym dla ogrzewania, więc mogę go monitorować szczegółowo) 1800 kWh.
Temperaturę i stan licznika sprawdzam dwa razy w ciągu doby - rano i wieczorem, więc wiem dokładnie ile godzin pracowały agregaty.
Obawiam się, co będzie, gdy przyjdą mrozy -5 czy - 10 - o większych nie wspominam. Z mojego dotychczasowego (krótkiego) doświadczenia z Legalettem obawiam się, że nie będzie on w stanie utrzymać temperatury bez pomocy dodatkowych urządzeń. Wydaje mi się, że podniesienie temperatury o 0,5 - 0,75 st C w ciągu 10 h grzania przy zużyciu 64 kWh to jakieś nieporozumienie. (mniej więcej taka jest różnica temepratur o 18 wieczorem i o 6 rano)

POMÓŻCIE!

----------


## frelka

Może badania termowizją i sprawdzenie gdzie ucieka ciepło?

----------


## tomek131

Czy wykonawcą był Pref-bud ?

----------


## MCB

Wg mnie masz dużo wilgoci.

Przy takim zapotrzebowaniu dobowym system rzeczywiście nie da rady tylko na 2-giej taryfie.
Tyle, że to sytuacja wyjątkowa, przejściowa. Zapasu mocy masz pewnie aż za dużo.

Z tego co podajesz to wychodzi 80kWh/dobę.

U mnie całej 2taryfy (a wszystko na prąd) średnio za grudzień 70kWh.
Od tego odejmij c.w.u. ok. 10kWh/dobę oraz zmywarkę (?), pralkę = (?), kuchnię = (?), lodówkę (standby) + instalacje alarmową + KNX + rekuperację = 4kWh.
Wyjdzie pewnie 50kW/h.

Powierzchnia do ogrzania 240m2. Wentylacja 24h/dobę. Szyby podwójne. Duże przeszklenia. Niekontrolowane (jeszcze) straty ciepła na garażu.

Jak odprowadzasz wilgoć? Jaka wentylacja?
M.

----------


## irbis78

> Wg mnie masz dużo wilgoci.
> (...)
> Jak odprowadzasz wilgoć? Jaka wentylacja?
> M.


Nie mam dodatkowej wentylacji, w chwili obecnej tak jak napisałem dom nie jest zamieszkały i wykończony (tylko płyta fundamentowa i gładzie gipsowe na ścianach). Moim zdaniem problem nie jest z "ucieczką ciepła z domu (tak jak wspomniałem mam ciut lepszy styropian i dużo lepsze okna), ale z nagrzewaniem płyty fundamentowej. Mierzyłem temperaturą fundamentu (termometr położony na podłodze i temperatura jest wyższą od temperatury pomieszczenia mniej więcej o 1 do 1,5 st. C.

Może wilgoć o której piszecie jest w płycie? Chociaż tak jak napisałem wylana była w czerwcu, a rok mięliśmy aż nadto suchy. Przed montażem agregatów (8 grudnia 2011) dmuchawami wydmuchali z przewodów wodę, i miałem nadzieję, że to wszystko. Poz tym zauważyłem, że początkowo dogrzewając od 4 do 15 st C miałem uchylone klapy agregatów i wzrost temperatury w pomieszczeniach tylko w taryfie nocnej oscylował wokół 1,5 - 2 stopni przy temperaturach na zewnątrz powyżej zera. Po zamknięciu klap i teoretycznym nagrzaniu domu są problemy z utrzymaniem temperatury. Dlatego podejrzewam, że nie potrafię nagrzać samej płyty (teraz ma temperaturę oscylującą pomiędzy 20-21 st. C). Może otworzyć jeszcze te klapy? Tyle tylko, że wydaje mi się, że Legalett służy do grzania domu, a nie samej płyty fundamentowej.

Jeszcze jedno dwa dni temu padał śnieg - nie dużo około 1-2 cm. Co ciekawe wokół domu w promieniu 70 cm śniegu nie ma. Może nie napadało, bo dach wystaje 0,5 m poza obrys ścian, a może ciepło ucieka cokołem domu i topi śnieg?

W oknach mam zainstalowane wywietrzniki higrosterowalne, więc z pomieszczenia wilgoć chyba "wychodzi".

P.S. Nie chcę pisać jaka firma wykonywała dom, proszę o poradę w sprawie grzania domu, a nie wszczynam wendetę z wykonawcą.

----------


## Harnaś78

Irbis78:
Jest to dość dziwne zjawisko z punktu widzenia termodynamiki. Jeżeli działając tylko na 2 taryfie nagrzałeś dom to rzeczywiście zagadkowe jest to, czemu dalej do podtrzymania musisz wykorzystywać całą "moc" tej taryfy. Musi ci gdzieś uciekać ciepło w sposób niekontrolowany. U mnie miałem dwa takie miejsca: 

Pierwsze to czerpnia powietrza do kominka w momencie gdy kominka jeszcze nie masz lub go nie używasz. Nie wystarczy zaślepienie otworu w budynku, trzeba jeszcze zaślepić otwór zewnętrzny. Większość wykonawców (łącznie z moim) robi błąd, bo przewód czepni nie powinien iść przez płytę tylko pod nią, lub być cieplnie izolowany. To, że jest to błąd zauważyłem zeszłej zimy. Po przytknięciu ręki do zew. rury formalnie dmuchało z niej ciepłem pomimo, że była zatkana w domu. Powietrze było w niej nagrzane przez płytę i przy - 5 szło do góry. Jednocześnie było zaciągane zimne. Kiedy stał już kominek proces ten zasuwał jeszcze szybciej - zaciągało zimne z zewnątrz, ogrzewało w płycie i już cieplutkie zapieprzało kominem na zewnątrz. Aż wyło. Szyber w kominku nie odcina przepływu, tylko go przytłumia. Jak zrobiłem "żaluzję" na chwycie zew. efekt był piorunujący. Otwieram ją tylko kiedy palę.

Drugie to schody na nieużytkowe, nieogrzewane poddasze. Mam półotwarte schody. Jeżeli paliłem w kominku było ok - ciepłe powietrze z kratek kominka i sam komin nagrzewały poddasze. Jeżeli nie robiłem tego przez 2 - 3 dni poddasze się mocno wyziębiało i zaczynało silnie ciągnąć ciepło z dołu. Musiałem zrobić takie wyjście (jak kiedyś w sklepach zimą) obwieszone kocami. Pomogło. Poza tym sprawdź czy gdzieś w oknach/drzwiach nie masz nieszczelności co może powodować delikatny "przeciąg" przy samej podłodze, zwłaszcza na linii drzwi wejściowe - drzwi na taras. Da się to sprawdzić bardzo prosto. Puszczając bańki mydlane  :wink:  Jak masz wszystko zamknięte i jesteś sam w domu powinny opadać spokojnie na dół. Mi nad podłogą skręcały. Puszczając je i idąc "pod prąd" znalazłem skąd wieje. Ze skrzynki bezpiecznikowej. Ręką było to niewyczuwalne.

----------


## irbis78

> Jest to dość dziwne zjawisko z punktu widzenia termodynamiki. Jeżeli działając tylko na 2 taryfie nagrzałeś dom to rzeczywiście zagadkowe jest to, czemu dalej do podtrzymania musisz wykorzystywać całą "moc" tej taryfy.
> 
> Pierwsze to czerpnia powietrza do kominka w momencie gdy kominka jeszcze nie masz lub go nie używasz. (...) Większość wykonawców (łącznie z moim) robi błąd, bo przewód czepni nie powinien iść przez płytę tylko pod nią, lub być cieplnie izolowany. 
> 
> Drugie to schody na nieużytkowe, nieogrzewane poddasze.


Ad - Dziwne zjawisko...)
Tak jak wspomniałem w pierwszym poście podczas nagrzewania domu do 15 st C miałem otwarte klapy (wg. wykonawcy zalecane aby pozbyć się wilgoci w rurach Legalettu), potem je zamknąłem i zaczęły się problemy.
Podejrzewam, że wiem, dlaczego udało mi się nagrzać wnętrze. Ciepłe powietrze nie trafiało wtórnie do obiegu agregatu (przez grzałkę i do wlotów do płyty), ale jako cieplejsze trafiało do pomieszczeń przez otwarte klapy. To tak jakby dmuchać suszarką na pomieszczenie, albo w rurę w fundamencie. Gdy zamknąłem klapy to ciepłe powietrze krąży w płycie, ale zanim ogrzeje powietrze, potem płytę i dopiero płyta odda temperaturę pomieszczeniom.
Dlatego zastanawiam się, czy prawidłowo nagrzewam samą płytę :/

Ad - Czerpnia...)
Mam czerpnię - założony worek foliowy z uszczelką wewnątrz i na zewnątrz budynku. Z tym, że jak pamiętam jak wykonywano mi fundament to czerpnia była pod płytami styropianowymi. Jeśli chodzi o drzwi tarasowe, to są jest to okno przesuwne, więc sposób zamykania jak przy oknie. Drzwi wejściowe nie mają jeszcze progu, ale uszczelniłem wejście resztą styropianu (20 cm gruby wsunięty we framugę od zewnętrznej strony drzwi wejściowych tak, że od poziomu płyty do wysokości 30 cm jest próg ze styropianu).

Ad - Poddasze...)
Z salonu (tam gdzie będzie kominek) mam wejście na poddasze - na razie nie ogrzewane - W chwili obecnej otwór na poddasze jest zabezpieczony płytami ze styropianu tego co na elewacji (podwójna warstwa).
Poza tym dokonałem pomiaru rozkładu temperatur i wyglądało to mniej więcej tak:
- Przy płycie (termometr położony na płycie) 20,1 st C,
- Na wysokości czujników około 1,40 m (wskazanie ze sterownika) 19,25 st C
- Pod sufitem parteru 18,8 st C
Wynika z tego, że zgodnie z tym co opisuje Legalett na swoich stronach różnica pomiędzy podłogą, a sufitem to około 2 st C. Temperatura przy suficie nie jest znacząco niższa.
Poza tym zgodnie z moim projektem poddasze wcale nie musi być ocieplone, więc układ powinien "dawać radę"

----------


## tomek131

Jeśli to tajemnica kto wykonywał ,ok.Chciałem pomóc, bo mogę mieć pewne informację,ale nie znając wykonawcy nie pomogę

----------


## Harnaś78

Irbis78: No cóż, nie powymądrzałem się zbytnio. W sumie szkoda, bo to znaczy, że problem jest poważniejszy. Mam ten sam domek, tylko trochę słabiej ocieplony i aż tyle nie płacę. Chociaż fakt - za grudzień wyszło więcej niż się spodziewałem, bo około 550 PLN. Jakbyś chciał, to mogę wpaść pomierzyć dom pirometrem - mam dość prosty, acz skuteczny model. W sumie daleko nie mam :wink:  Jakby co, to daj namiary na maila [email protected]

Tomek131: Ja mam dom wybudowany przez Pref - Bud. Jak wiesz o jakimś problemie, to chętnie się dowiem. Maila masz powyżej. Tylko pięknie cię proszę, nie w stylu że mam problem dlatego, że mam Legalett  :wink:

----------


## avatar25

> Wydaje mi się, że podniesienie temperatury o 0,5 - 0,75 st C w ciągu 10 h grzania przy zużyciu 64 kWh to jakieś nieporozumienie. (mniej więcej taka jest różnica temepratur o 18 wieczorem i o 6 rano)


U mnie też są bardzo małe skoki temperatury w ciągu nocy. Założenie działania według mnie jest takie, żeby doprowadzić odpowiednią ilość ciepła do fundamentu, który będzie je oddawał cały dzień i utrzymywał w miarę stałą temperaturę w domu. Temperatura rano jest bardzo podobna do tej, jaka była wieczorem u mnie, więc to, że u Pana jest 0.75 większa rano to i tak dobrze. Fundament ma akumulować w nocy i oddawać w dzień.





> Może jakieś światło na tę sprawę rzuci ten post : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4598211 oraz moje wypowiedzi przed nim i po nim.
> Wtedy tego jeszcze nie wiedziałem na pewno, ale w tej chwili jestem przekonany o tym, że w płycie fundamentowej jest potężna ilość wilgoci technologicznej.
> Przy podgrzaniu płyty do 20-22 st. C wilgoć ta uwalnia się bardzo powoli. Odparowanie tej wilgoci wymaga znacznej ilości energii.


Dlatego ja wygrzewałem w celu usunięcia wilgoci płytę w okresie letnim a nie zimowym.

----------


## el_hogar

> (..)
> 
> Nie ukrywam, że trochę mnie to przeraża Oznacza to koszty przy taryfie nocnej na poziomie 26 zł/ dobę, a więc 780 zł/miesiąc. Obawiam się, że układ jest niewydolny, skoro nie potrafi przy temperaturach na zewnątrz powyżej zera utrzymać temperatury 20 st. C. Nie wiem, co będzie, gdy położę płytki i panele w pokojach, na pewno wpłynie negatywnie na oddawanie ciepła przez płytę
> 
> POMÓŻCIE!


W poście: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C3%B3w/page211

podaję zużycia energii elektrycznej za ubiegły rok (pierwszy sezon) tylko na grzanie płyty LEGALETT. Dom 120 m kw, parter.
Myślę, że są jeszcze gorsze od Twoich...
Zauważ, że zgodnie z tym co pisze Henok zużycie prądu w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym konsekwentnie spada przez całą zimę. Mam fajny wykres w Excelu, który pokazuje to zjawisko wraz z linią trendu.
W tym sezonie po poprawie izolacji, oraz zamontowaniu wentylacji mechanicznej  średnie dobowe zużycie nie przekracza 35 kWh w dni najchłodniejsze.
Tak więc nie panikuj, wstaw kozę lub inne zwierze energetyczne (raczej York nie za bardzo  :wink:  ) -  i pal ile wlezie,

Albo płać  :wink: 

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## MCB

> Moim zdaniem problem nie jest z "ucieczką ciepła z domu (tak jak wspomniałem mam ciut lepszy styropian i dużo lepsze okna), ale z nagrzewaniem płyty fundamentowej.


To w takim razie powiedz gdzie podziewa się te 80kWh, które codziennie ładujesz w płytę!

----------


## irbis78

Musiałbym tutaj zacząć od listy podziękowań, przed wszystkim za zainteresowanie tematem i wiele cennych porad.
Harnaś78: Pirometr - świetny pomysł, mam w pracy więc pogadam z kontrolą jakości - może mi na weekend pożyczą,
HenoK: Wilgoć w fundamencie brzmi obecująco - co do wykresu temperatur mam tylko jedno pytanie. Czego to jest temperatura? Płyty do tylu nie nagrzeję - nie ma szns ;/ Teraz ma 21,8 st. C
avatar25: będę grzał płacił i płakał  :wink:  - no, ale tak ja napisałem płyta wylana w czerwcu 2010, a agregaty zamontowane dopiero 8 grudnia - nie było szans dogrzewać wcześniej. Jedyne co pocieszające to suche i bezdeszczowe lato.
el_hogar: Koza, York, czy inna zwierzyna chyba nie wchodzi w grę. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem mam się pozbyć wilgoci z fundamentu, a więc... grzanie pomieszczenia chyba nie jest najlepsze, lepiej chyba nagrzać "od środka" płytę  Legalettem, wtedy może wilgoć wyciśnie

Ciekawy eksperyment zrobiłem dzisiaj:
W nocy: pomiędzy 22, a 7 rano dostarczyłem do 2 agregatów łącznie 71,37 kWh - temperatura w zależności od pomieszczeń wzrosła 0,25 do 0,5 st C
Rano otworzyłem klapy i.... kolejne 16,76 kWh (czyli 2 h pracy agregatów) podniosły temperaturę o 0,5 st C (acha temperaturę sprawdziłem o 17:30, czyli mniej więcej 8 h po wyłączeniu agregatów.
Winowajca więc zlokalizowany - "nienażarta płyta wchłaniająca kWh" - no nic, spróbuję ją wygrzać

----------


## MCB

irbis78:
U mnie agregaty przy otwartych klapach pracowały bardzo krótko. Pozbyłem się tylko wody i śmieci z instalacji.
Wilgoć z płyty odparowywała zimą (stan surowy otwarty) . 
Po zamknięciu domu i pracach mokrych (tynki) pod koniec kolejnego roku intensywnie pracowała wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją.
Po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym płyta była na tyle sucha, że można było kleić do niej bezpośrednio panele podłogowe.

----------


## tomek131

Irbis poszukam czegoś i wyślę Ci na PW.Nawiasem mówiąc ,jesteś zadowolony z Pref-budu jako wykonawcy całości,kiedyś o mały włos z nimi nie wybudowałem

----------


## Harnaś78

Ej Tomuś, Tomuś... Poszukasz czegoś? Już drugi raz się dałem wciągnąć w twoje trolololo... No cóż, mój błąd  :wink:

----------


## tomek131

Napisałem ,że wyślę na PW przecież.Ja już nic w zasadzie o Legalett nie piszę ,mam swoje zdanie,podobnie jak kilka osób na tym forum i tyle.Ale jeśli mam coś co może pomóc to się podzielę.A Ty co, z  Pref-budu?
P.S Zresztą Pref-budu też nie krytykuję (dalej twierdzę tylko ,że są bardzo drodzy.Bardzo przez duże "B" )nie budowałem z nimi.Miałem pozytywny kontakt ,coś tam wyceniałem.Odpisywali,oddzwaniali ,wyceniali.W odróżnieniu od Abakonu-tutaj niesłowność na etapie absolutnie pierwotnych rozmów ,z mojej strony od razu wykluczyła jakiekolwiek rozmowy.Ostatecznie zdecydowałem zupełnie inaczej co do systemów i wykonawcy

----------


## Harnaś78

Tomek, nie o to chodzi. Wmieszałeś się do dyskusji sugerując (suponując), że znasz przyczynę problemu - jeżeli budował Pref - bud. Wyraziłem żywe zainteresowanie bo mam dom od tej firmy. Na co ty odpowiadasz, że poszukasz. Zresztą nie mi, tylko osobie która o to nie prosiła. Nie pytałem się o cenę. Pytałem się czy znasz miejsce fuszerki. Znasz? Jak znasz to podaj. Nie znasz - nie troluj, proste. Jak znasz i prześlesz mi gdziekolwiek (mail, priv) to cię publicznie przeproszę i poślę dobrą butelkę na wskazany adres, też proste. Nie czepiam się dla czepiania.

----------


## tomek131

Ja też się nie czepiam i nie twierdzilem ,że znam przyczynę,tylko podobny przypadek,kiedyś mailowałem z kimś i mam do niego kontakt i to próbuję odszukać.A nawiasem mówiąc,coś mi się wydaje ,że Ty nie masz domu z Pref-budu tylko może Ty jesteś z Pref-budu?.Na tym wątku byli od samego początku sami podpuszczacze i podwójne osobowości ,którym bardzo nie w smak była moja osoba ,prosto z mostu mówiąca co na ten temat sądzi.

----------


## Harnaś78

Jesteś głupi i mogę to udowodnić choćby i przed sądem. Do widzenia.

----------


## tomek131

Oby nie tak jak PiotrO hahaha  :smile:  Co wy macie wszyscy z tymi sądami.Pogięło was?

----------


## perm

> Oby nie tak jak PiotrO hahaha  Co wy macie wszyscy z tymi sądami.Pogięło was?


Byś albo nie być. Ty sobie pisujesz bo lubisz albo nie lubisz. masz jakies zdanie to je wyrazasz a z tamtej strony to walka o przetrwanie.

----------


## Harnaś78

Sąd był do trolującego typka. I to tylko po to by mnie tu nikt nie zbanował. Bo ja nie obrażam - stwierdzam fakt. Tytuł forum - doświadczenia użytkowników. Ani jeden jego post nie jest w temacie. Nie, nie mam nic wspólnego ani z firmą legalett ani pref - budem, ani żadną cholerną firmą budowlaną. Perm, czytałeś moją wcześniejszą odpowiedź, tą gdzie mówiłem, że przeproszę itp? No to się dowiedziałem że biorę pieniądze z prefbudu. Kierując się tą samą zasadą można by stwierdzić, że Herr Tomasz pracuje u producentów kotłów i osprzętu C.O. Kto wybrał Legalett (lub pochodne) tego sprzętu nie potrzebuje, nieprawdaż? 
Przepraszam wszystkich za offtopic z mojej strony. To się więcej nie powtórzy.

----------


## perm

> Sąd był do trolującego typka. I to tylko po to by mnie tu nikt nie zbanował. Bo ja nie obrażam - stwierdzam fakt. Tytuł forum - doświadczenia użytkowników. Ani jeden jego post nie jest w temacie. Nie, nie mam nic wspólnego ani z firmą legalett ani pref - budem, ani żadną cholerną firmą budowlaną. Perm, czytałeś moją wcześniejszą odpowiedź, tą gdzie mówiłem, że przeproszę itp? No to się dowiedziałem że biorę pieniądze z prefbudu. *Kierując się tą samą zasadą można by stwierdzić, że Herr Tomasz pracuje u producentów kotłów i osprzętu C.O*. Kto wybrał Legalett (lub pochodne) tego sprzętu nie potrzebuje, nieprawdaż? 
> Przepraszam wszystkich za offtopic z mojej strony. To się więcej nie powtórzy.


 Może i pracuje, tego sie nie sprawdzi. Ja mam awersję na Legaleciarzy bo jak jeden oprócz Pawła Durysa (jeżeli przekręciłem to przepraszam) i MCB mają zadziwiająco podobną argumentację polegająca w skrócie nie na dyskusji o faktach a na deprecjonowaniu rozmówców. Jak spod sztancy. Twój wczesniejszy post pasuje do tego, stąd moja reakcja. MCB i Paweł nawet jeżeli sie nie zgadzają to opierają się na konkretach. MCB był chyba pierwszym ktory dokładnie  opisał swój fundament z dobrymi i gorszymi jego stronami. Tak to mozna rozmawiać.

----------


## Harnaś78

Ok.  :wink:

----------


## tomek131

To jeszcze powiedzcie jak tam Pref-bud się sprawdził  :smile:

----------


## Kazik09

Witam,

Wczoraj wieczorem był u mnie elektryk z Legalettu i w obydwu agregatach zamontował regulatory obrotów wiatraka. Falownik ma mały potencjometr, którym można w pewnym zakresie zmniejszyć obroty (jak mi się uda to pożyczę z roboty tachometr to pomierzę prędkości). Na razie ustawiłem na połowe skali i musze przyznać, że różnica jest wyraźnie słyszalna tj. nawet przy niezasilikonowanych pokrywach jest dużo ciszej (po ustawieniu potencjometru na minimum to właściwie nie było słychać czy agregat działa). Na razie nie uszczelniam pokryw, bo chcę zobaczyć, czy nie będzie problemów z utrzymaniem temperatury w domu (chociaż obecna temperatura zew. nie sprzyja takim eksperymentom). Jak będzie ok to silikonuję klapy i zapominam o temacie. 
Plus dla firmy za szybkość reakcji, sprawa załatwiona w ciągu tygodnia od wysłania e-maila, pomimo okresu światecznego.

----------


## perm

> Witam,
> 
> Wczoraj wieczorem był u mnie elektryk z Legalettu i w obydwu agregatach zamontował regulatory obrotów wiatraka. Falownik ma mały potencjometr, którym można w pewnym zakresie zmniejszyć obroty (jak mi się uda to pożyczę z roboty tachometr to pomierzę prędkości). Na razie ustawiłem na połowe skali i musze przyznać, że różnica jest wyraźnie słyszalna tj. nawet przy niezasilikonowanych pokrywach jest dużo ciszej (po ustawieniu potencjometru na minimum to właściwie nie było słychać czy agregat działa). Na razie nie uszczelniam pokryw, bo chcę zobaczyć, czy nie będzie problemów z utrzymaniem temperatury w domu (chociaż obecna temperatura zew. nie sprzyja takim eksperymentom). Jak będzie ok to silikonuję klapy i zapominam o temacie. 
> Plus dla firmy za szybkość reakcji, sprawa załatwiona w ciągu tygodnia od wysłania e-maila, pomimo okresu światecznego.


Nie bardzo rozumiem sens zmniejszania obrotów za pomoca potencjometru. To jakies jaja. Obroty sa na takim poziomie by dostarczyć odpowiednią ilość powietrza czyli energii do rur. Jest zdaje sie jakis do tego sterownik ktory o tych obrotach decyduje. Jak już to trzeba zmienić ustawienia tego sterownika. Ten potencjometr to jakies nieporozumienie. Firma ci to zainstalowała??? Po co ci w takim razie cała ta elektronika sterująca temperaturą? Zamiast tego mógłbys od razu mieć potencjometr. Taniej by było. Jak zimno podkręcasz, jak ciepło ograniczasz obroty. Bez sensu!

----------


## MCB

Standardowo nie ma żadnego sterownika wentylatora.
Wentylator kręci się ze stałą prędkością tyle ile fabryka dała.
Sterowanie jest tylko grzałkami poprzez przekaźniki. Prościej się nie da. Z reguły działa i nie ma sensu komplikować systemu.

----------


## perm

> Standardowo nie ma żadnego sterownika wentylatora.
> Wentylator kręci się ze stałą prędkością tyle ile fabryka dała.
> Sterowanie jest tylko grzałkami poprzez przekaźniki. Prościej się nie da. Z reguły działa i nie ma sensu komplikować systemu.


A to ciekawe. Nie ma żadnego sterownika? Czyli w tych cienkich rurkach huragan hula czy ciepło czy zimno? Nie tak sobie to wyobrażałem.  :smile:  Może to i działa ale też i hałasuje niestety. Rzeczywiście nowoczesne rozwiązanie... Żeby to wszystko jeszcze było tanie. Trudno uwierzyć.

----------


## Liwko

Nie chcę być niegrzeczny, ale jakie są korzyści ze zastosowania technologii legalett? Mała inwestycja? Chyba nie. Niskie koszty eksploatacji? Chyba nie. Komfort? Chyba nie. To co jest w tym takiego fajnego, że warto w to zainwestować?

----------


## MCB

> A to ciekawe. Nie ma żadnego sterownika? Czyli w tych cienkich rurkach huragan hula czy ciepło czy zimno? Nie tak sobie to wyobrażałem.  Może to i działa ale też i hałasuje niestety. Rzeczywiście nowoczesne rozwiązanie... Żeby to wszystko jeszcze było tanie. Trudno uwierzyć.


Czytaj ze zrozumieniem
Jest sterownik termostatyczny dla poszczególnych obwodów grzewczych. Taki jaki daje Legalett lub jaki sobie zainstaluje inwestor.
Sterownik steruje grzałkami poszczególnych obwodów.
Wentylator kręci się wtedy kiedy przynajmniej 1 grzałka pracuje lub temperatura w skrzynce agregatu przekroczy zadany próg bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## Dareckyy

> Witam,
> 
> Wczoraj wieczorem był u mnie elektryk z Legalettu i w obydwu agregatach zamontował regulatory obrotów wiatraka. Falownik ma mały potencjometr, którym można w pewnym zakresie zmniejszyć obroty (jak mi się uda to pożyczę z roboty tachometr to pomierzę prędkości). Na razie ustawiłem na połowe skali i musze przyznać, że różnica jest wyraźnie słyszalna tj. nawet przy niezasilikonowanych pokrywach jest dużo ciszej (po ustawieniu potencjometru na minimum to właściwie nie było słychać czy agregat działa). Na razie nie uszczelniam pokryw, bo chcę zobaczyć, czy nie będzie problemów z utrzymaniem temperatury w domu (chociaż obecna temperatura zew. nie sprzyja takim eksperymentom). Jak będzie ok to silikonuję klapy i zapominam o temacie. 
> Plus dla firmy za szybkość reakcji, sprawa załatwiona w ciągu tygodnia od wysłania e-maila, pomimo okresu światecznego.



Witam,

ja miałem ten sam problem, zbyt uciążliwy hałas dobywający się z jednego z agregatów zlokalizowanego w korytarzu przy wejściu do 3 sypialni. Problem zgłoszony  wykonawcy (Abakon) jeszcze przed świętami, w ciągu tygodnia elektrycy chcieli do mnie przyjechać i sprawdzić problem. Nie chciałem jednak demolować podłogi na święta, więc umówiłem się po Nowym Roku. Byli dzisiaj u mnie. Faktycznie byli zaskoczeni natężeniem hałasu. Sprawdzili agregat i wentylator oraz pokrywę skrzyni i nie stwierdzili żadnych nieprawidłowości. Zamontowali kondensator, który spowodował zmniejszenie obrotów z ok. 3100 do ok. 2100 na min. Nastąpił wyraźny spadek hałasu przy otwartej skrzyni agregatu. Dodatkowo została uszczelniona wierzchnia pokrywa betonowa uszczelką do uszczelnienia okien, akurat uszczelnienie tej pokrywy pozostawiało wiele do życzenia. Hałas wyraźnie się zmniejszył, słychać teraz jedynie lekki szum w korytarzu. W sypialniach po zamknięciu drzwi do korytarza szumu już nie słychać. Sprawdzę jeszcze jak będzie to funkcjonowało w nocy. 

Sposób załatwienia reklamacji mnie satysfakcjonuje. Szkoda, że nie sprawdzono tego od razu, zanim ułożyłem podłogę ...

----------


## Dareckyy

> Nie chcę być niegrzeczny, ale jakie są korzyści ze zastosowania technologii legalett? Mała inwestycja? Chyba nie. Niskie koszty eksploatacji? Chyba nie. Komfort? Chyba nie. To co jest w tym takiego fajnego, że warto w to zainwestować?


Jeśli chodzi o mnie to:
- inwestycja nie jest mała, wręcz duża,
- niskie koszty eksploatacji pod warunkiem budowy domu energooszczędnego,
- komfort użytkowania był zaburzony przez hałas dobywający się z jednego z agregatów. Po rozwiązaniu tego problemu (czyt. post wyżej) komfort użytkowania tego systemu jest wysoki i on jest największą zaletą tego systemu.

----------


## Liwko

> Jeśli chodzi o mnie to:
> - inwestycja nie jest mała, wręcz duża,
> - niskie koszty eksploatacji pod warunkiem budowy domu energooszczędnego,
> - komfort użytkowania był zaburzony przez hałas dobywający się z jednego z agregatów. Po rozwiązaniu tego problemu (czyt. post wyżej) komfort użytkowania tego systemu jest wysoki i on jest największą zaletą tego systemu.


1. To po co legalett?
2. To chyba dotyczy każdego systemu
3. A w czym ten komfort jest lepszy od innych systemów bezobsługowych?

----------


## Dareckyy

Ad. 3.
Tym, że pod posadzką krąży mi powietrze a nie woda, czy prąd. To było *dla mnie* argumentem decydującym.

----------


## Liwko

> Ad. 3.
> Tym, że pod posadzką krąży mi powietrze a nie woda, czy prąd. To było *dla mnie* argumentem decydującym.


A co złego jest w krążącej w posadzce wodzie? Co złego jest w grzaniu kablami?

----------


## perm

> Czytaj ze zrozumieniem
> Jest sterownik termostatyczny dla poszczególnych obwodów grzewczych. Taki jaki daje Legalett lub jaki sobie zainstaluje inwestor.
> Sterownik steruje grzałkami poszczególnych obwodów.
> Wentylator kręci się wtedy kiedy przynajmniej 1 grzałka pracuje lub temperatura w skrzynce agregatu przekroczy zadany próg bezpieczeństwa.


Rozumiem doskonale, nie wiem czemu podejrzewasz że nie. Przy wyłączonych grzałkach dmuchawy nie chodzą bo to byłby juz kompletny bezsens. Nie zmienia to jednak mojej oceny. Nie kojarzy mi się to z precyzyjnym układem w sposób optymalny dopasowującym parametry do warunków.

----------


## tomek131

To co ,jak w końcu ci wykonawcy Pref-bud czy Abakon.Tajemnica? Czy nie ma jak napisać ? -za różowo zle ,bo się pokapują czytelnicy,jednoznacznie zle też nie ,bo się odstraszy.Co tu zrobić

----------


## MCB

> Rozumiem doskonale, nie wiem czemu podejrzewasz że nie. Przy wyłączonych grzałkach dmuchawy nie chodzą bo to byłby juz kompletny bezsens. Nie zmienia to jednak mojej oceny. Nie kojarzy mi się to z precyzyjnym układem w sposób optymalny dopasowującym parametry do warunków.


O jakim precyzyjnym sterowaniu piszesz?
Przecież ogrzewane są tony betonu. W większości przypadków grzałka włączy się na kilka godzin ciągłego grzania. I tak jest dobrze.
Sterowanie prostym algorytmem z histerezą (u mnie w tej chwili -0.5 st .. + 0,5 st.).

Systemy ogrzewania grzejnikowego grzejące powietrze i poprzez promieniowanie są systemami o małej bezwładności i tu precyzyjne sterowanie się stosuje. Wodne grzejniki są sterowane temperaturą wody (pogodówka) i/lub  jej przepływem (termostat). Grzejniki elektryczne częstym załączaniem/wyłączaniem lub przepływem powietrza (kumulacyjne z dynamicznym rozładowaniem).

----------


## perm

> O jakim precyzyjnym sterowaniu piszesz?
> Przecież ogrzewane są tony betonu. W większości przypadków grzałka włączy się na kilka godzin ciągłego grzania. I tak jest dobrze.
> Sterowanie prostym algorytmem z histerezą (u mnie w tej chwili -0.5 st .. + 0,5 st.).
> 
> Systemy ogrzewania grzejnikowego grzejące powietrze i poprzez promieniowanie są systemami o małej bezwładności i tu precyzyjne sterowanie się stosuje. Wodne grzejniki są sterowane temperaturą wody (pogodówka) i/lub jej przepływem (termostat). Grzejniki elektryczne częstym załączaniem/wyłączaniem lub przepływem powietrza (kumulacyjne z dynamicznym rozładowaniem).


Choćby takim ktore wygłuszy trochę te szumiące agregaty.

----------


## Dareckyy

Uważam, że nie muszą wymyślać żadnego wyszukanego systemu. Wystarczy, że będą to dokładnie wykonywali.




> A co złego jest w krążącej w posadzce wodzie? Co złego jest w grzaniu kablami?


Nic, nie jest moim celem wykazywanie wyższości tego systemu nad innym. Piszę tylko o moich doświadczeniach i opinii użytkownika.

----------


## avatar25

> A co złego jest w krążącej w posadzce wodzie? Co złego jest w grzaniu kablami?


Nie chodzi o to, który zły lub dobry tylko, który woli inwestor.

----------


## avatar25

Dlaczego wszyscy cały czas szukają dziury w całym i ciągle chcą wiedzieć czemu ten system jest lepszy od innych. Po pierwsze nikt Was nie namawia na jego zastosowanie, to jest indywidualna sprawa każdego z nas. Nikt nie twierdzi, że jest lepszy. Po prostu spełnił nasze potrzeby i tyle.

Chodzi mi o to, że gdy na przykład wybieramy telewizor to zakładamy jakie funkcje (warunki) powinien spełniać i według tych założeń kupujemy. 

W przypadku systemu ogrzewania jest tak samo. Założenia były takie:
- nie chcemy mieć wody w podłodze (możliwości wycieków itp, woda pod nogami, prawdopodobieństwo kucia w podłodze)
- maty elektryczne (możliwość przepalenia, prawdopodobieństwo kucia w podłodze)
- żadnych pieców, do których trzeba coś dostarczać i co za tym idzie wygoda, szczególnie jak domowników nie ma całe dnie w domu
- brak możliwości podpięcia gazu ziemnego
W tym momencie zaczynamy szukać alternatyw. Najpierw naszą uwagę przyciągają piece akumulacyjne, potem podczerwień, potem systemy ogrzewania na ścianach i suficie itd. Na końcu trafiamy na system Legalett i okazuje się, że spełnia te wymagania. Po przeliczeniu zysków i strat podejmujemy decyzję. 

Każdy ma swoje założenia, każdy liczy po swojemu zyski i straty. Każdy z nas podejmuje decyzję zgodnie z własnymi potrzebami, warunkami, portfelem, itd.

----------


## tomek131

A potem przychodzi Abakon albo Pref-bud i nie grzeje  :smile:  Może to Ci wykonawcy są słabi

----------


## Liwko

awatar25
Ciepło z wszystkich rozwiązań jest takie samo. Można je tylko trochę inaczej odczuwać (podłoga, grzejniki, nadmuch). Tyle, że jeżeli za coś słono płacimy, powinno to być lepsze od innych rozwiązań, a legalett NIE JEST ! Moim zdaniem legalett jest najgorszym z wszystkich rozwiązań bezobsługowych.

----------


## Dareckyy

Proszę podaj swoje argumenty.

----------


## pdurys

> Ciepło z wszystkich rozwiązań jest takie samo. Można je tylko trochę inaczej odczuwać (podłoga, grzejniki, nadmuch). Tyle, że jeżeli za coś słono płacimy, powinno to być lepsze od innych rozwiązań


Cieplo to cieplo, masz racje. Czy je dostarczymy spalajac gaz, drewniane pelety, zasilajac grzalki elektryczne itd bedzie takie samo. W tym miejscu jedyna roznica jest cena jego wytworzenia - to mozna w prosty sposob porownywac.

Napisz moze troche wiecej co masz na mysli, ze placac "slono" powinismy otrzymac cos wiecej, prosze.

Jak dla mnie budowa domu tym rozni sie od kupna np samochodu, ze staja sie istotne aspekty technologiczne.
Mnie przekonala kompleksowosc obslugi, ich wiedza fachowa.

Uwierz mi prosze, ze szukalem innych kompleksowych rozwiazan i nikt na rynku nie chcial mi tego dostarczyc.
Od projektu plyty do jej wykonania plus ogrzewanie w niej, nie mowiac o gwarancji wykonania i jakby nie pisac calkiem sporej liczbie uzytkownikow tego systemu.

----------


## Liwko

Przecież, dużo łatwiejsze i dużo tańsze jest zalanie kabli grzewczych. Nie występują problemy z szumem, więc  komfort większy, a rachunki podobne.

----------


## tomek131

Nie wiem po co ta dyskusja,kiedy już dawno udowodniliśmy sobie ,że to wynalazek za chorą kasę,a jedyny kto dobrze wychodzi na jego wykonaniu to wykonawca.A gdy tylko na forum pojawi się zwyczajny użytkownik ,a nie związany z firmą to się okazuje,że dogrzać chałupy tym nie może.
Dodatkowo posadawiają to na EPS100 ,gdzie nawet producenci owego EPS100 to odradzają ,co kiedyś udowodnił perm.
Szkoda gadać

----------


## Dareckyy

tomek131,

to po co się męczysz ;P

----------


## Liwko

> tomek131,
> 
> to po co się męczysz ;P


Może po to, by inni nie poszli tą drogą...

----------


## budowlany_laik

Jasne, najlepiej to wszędzie założyć pompę ciepła. Te z Ecopower'a to pewnie mają w sobie też bankomat bez limitu i mogą wydawać recepty bez pieczątki 'Refundacja do decyzji NFZ'.

Dajcie żyć. System nie ma wpływu na zużycie energii. Wpływ na to ma tylko to jak zbudowany jest dom. Każdy system do tego samego domu musi dostarczyć taką samą ilość energii.

A te farmazony o EPS100 czy EPS200 pod płytą zaczynają być śmieszne. Zależy to przede wszystkim od ciężaru domu i w niektórych przypadkach wystarcza EPS100 - decyduje o tym projektant płyty.

----------


## perm

> ...
> A te farmazony o EPS100 czy EPS200 pod płytą zaczynają być śmieszne. Zależy to przede wszystkim od ciężaru domu i w niektórych przypadkach wystarcza EPS100 - decyduje o tym projektant płyty.


Jasne, jasne, zużyte podpaski też mogą być. Decyduje tylko cięzar domu. Ciekawe czemu producenci owego EPS 100 na pytanie o zastosowanie tego pod płytą zdecydowanie odpowiedają - nie nadaje się. Ty wiesz lepiej jak i Legalett.

----------


## Liwko

> Dajcie żyć. System nie ma wpływu na zużycie energii. Wpływ na to ma tylko to jak zbudowany jest dom. Każdy system do tego samego domu musi dostarczyć taką samą ilość energii.


Ależ oczywiście, tylko po co pakować grubą kasę w system, który nie zapewni nam oszczędności na fakturach? Przecież sam dobrze wiesz, że za te pieniądze lepiej ocieplić mocniej dom i użyć każdego innego źródła ciepła. Tutaj mamy wydane pieniądze i nic w zamian !
Masz rację, za te pieniądze zdecydowanie lepszym rozwiązaniem była by pompa ciepła, bo przy tym samym zapotrzebowaniu, zapewniła by i tanie CO i tanią CWU. 
Osobiste wycieczki przemilczę, bo nie one są tematem tej dyskusji.

----------


## el_hogar

Drodzy zainteresowani Legalettem, którzy nigdy nie skorzystacie z tej technologii ! 

Tytuł tego wątku to: "LEGALETT - doświadczenia mieszkańców".

Został stworzony, aby użytkownicy tego systemu mogli dzielić się ze sobą  uwagami, szukać pomocy przy rozwiązywaniu problemów, lub optymalizować nastawy sterowników.
Ilość osób które zaczynały w tym wątku pisać i przestały zniechęcone Waszymi napastliwymi wypowiedziami jest tak duża, że jeśli wszyscy są pracownikami LEGALETTU, to rzeczywiście jest to gigant zatrudniający armię pracowników ....

Swoje frustracje wylewajcie gdzie indziej, może dobry psychiatra ulży w Waszych cierpieniach? 
A od nas kolokwialnie mówiąc się odp...cie!
Z Noworocznym Pozdrowieniem

Zbyszek.

PS. Mam cichutką nadzieję, że na tan obraźliwy post po prostu nie odpowiecie ignorując bandę oszołomów, która postanowiła wyrzucić pieniądze w błoto pod nazwą "LEGALETT"

----------


## tomek131

Popieram el hogara, to w koncu nie nasz problem ,że nie mogą uzyskać 20stopni w domu ,z agregatów huczy ,że spać nie idzie ,a rachunki są po 1000zł za miesiąc a miały być po 250zł

----------


## perm

Dobre to. Pretensje do innych że prostują kłamstwa, nieścisłości i niedopowiedzenia. Tak to juz jest. Ten wątek powstał w celu rozreklamowania Legalett, ale wbrew intencjom twórcy obnazył równiez jego słabości. Ciekawe że na żadne z wątpliwości nie odpowiedział przedstawiciel firmy. W jej imieniu występuja tu różne dziwne fikołki z PiotremO na czele które, jak się zarzekają z Legalett nie mają nic wspólnego. Ja mimo wszystko dzięki temu wątkowi wiem że ogrzewanie cienkimi rurkami z powietrzem to nie jest dobry pomysł a jeszcze gorszym jest stosowanie pod płytą styropianu którego producent wyraźnie do tego celu nie poleca. Wiem też że podobny fundament można mieć sporo taniej niz ten zamawiany w Legalett. Wszyscy czytający ten wątek dojdą niechybnie do podobnych wniosków niezaleznie co napisze tu jakis ElHogar czy podobne klony.

----------


## MCB

Tomek:
Poproszę o chociaż jeden przykład tego co piszesz.

----------


## Dareckyy

Tomek zebrał po prostu do kupy wszystkie pojawiające się w tym wątku problemy i uważa, że dotyczą one w równym stopniu wszystkich użytkowników Legalettu. 

Jako użytkownik mogę napisać, że nie mam problemu z uzyskaniem w swoim domu 20 st. C, a właściwie nie zdarzyło się, aby temperatura spadła w moim domu poniżej 20 st. C. Owszem z jednego z dwóch agregatów dobywał się uciążliwy szum. Po zgłoszeniu przeze mnie problemu przyjechali serwisanci i usunęli usterkę w ramach gwarancji. Co do rachunków, to za okres 10.10 do 02.12.2011 r. zapłaciłem 630 zł za cały prąd, który zużyłem nie tylko na ogrzewanie (oświetlenie, gotowanie, cwu, RTV, Agd, 4 dorosłe osoby), więc mam jeszcze spory zapas do 1000 zł./m-c  :wink:

----------


## MCB

Otóż to!

Nie ma w tym wątku osoby, która nie może dogrzać powyżej 20st., agregaty jej huczą, że spać nie może a do tego powiedziano jej, że zapłaci nie więcej niż 250zł.

Na tym forum pojawiają się przede wszystkim osoby mające problemy ze swoimi Legalettami a także osoby mające pytania odnośnie tego systemu.
Ja pojawiłem się tu zainteresowany tym systemem, potem relacjonowałem swoją budowę L., a następnie wymieniam uwagi odnośnie eksploatacji systemu i problemów, których nie mogę rozwiązać lub które rozwiązałem i mogę się wiedzą podzielić z innymi.

Kilka postów wcześniej pojawił się forumowicz skarżący się na niemożność utrzymania zadanej  temperatury.  I już znalazły się osoby twierdzące, że to system do bani. A fakt jest taki, że jest to świeża płyta z ogromną ilością wilgoci technologicznej do odprowadzenia. Dodatkowo założeniem (rozsądnym) było, że ogrzewanie ma się odbywać wyłącznie w 2-giej taryfie.
Twierdzę, że gdyby to była płyta z zatopionymi kablami grzewczymi bądź rurkami z wodą to rezultaty były by identyczne. Praw fizyki nie da się oszukać. Inwestor ładował w płytę o powierzchni 100m2  80kWh. Przecież ta energia nie może zniknąć. Czy będzie to Legalett, czy kable grzejne czy rurki z wodą 80kWh to 80kWh. 

Zresztą inwestor sam sobie odpowiedział. Grzał kilka dni przy otwartych agregatach. 
Większość ciepła poszła na ogrzanie powietrza, płyta była zimna. Po zamknięciu agregatów temperatura w pomieszczeniu zaczęła spadać bo cała energia poszła na rozgrzewanie płyty.
Błędem było zbyt długie grzanie przy otwartych pokrywach, ale od tego jest nasze forum byśmy sobie pomagali. Tak więc to nie płyta jest winna a sposób jej eksploatacji i oczekiwań nie uwzględniających stanu płyty i odpowiedniej metody jej rozgrzewania.

Co do hałasu z agregatów to może być wiele przyczyn.
Może być spowodowany źle wyważonym wentylatorem, niespoziomowanym agregatem, źle zaizolowaną pokrywą. Prawdopodobnie sposób wykończenia posadzki, wyprowadzenia instalacji z płyty czy też rodzaj ścian działowych mogą mieć wpływ na akustykę. To temat do wymiany doświadczeń. 
System robią ludzie i mogą popełniać błędy. Firma udziela gwarancji i ma obowiązek naprawić usterki. Gorzej gdyby się z tych zobowiązań nie wywiązywała.

I co do kosztów eksploatacji. Sam system jest najtańszym i najprostszym (zaraz za kablami grzejnymi) w serwisowaniu. To bez dyskusji.
Jeżeli zaś chodzi o koszt grzania to można go podać (wyliczyć) tylko dla konkretnego domu w konkretnych warunkach.
Analizując przewidywane koszty ogrzewania dokonałem stosownych obliczeń. Wyszło mi ok. 3500PLN za sezon. Licząc 6 miesięcy to wychodzi niecałe 590PLN na miesiąc.
Nikt i nigdy nie obiecywał mi,że będę płacił 250zł. Natomiast było wielu, którzy na wieść, że będę grzał prądem łapali się za głowę i twierdzili, że zapłacę po 2000zł na miesiąc.
Tyle to ja płaciłem w starym domu, ogrzewanym gazem (piec junkers + pogodówka). Czy upoważnia mnie to do twierdzenia, że ogrzewanie gazowe i piece Junkersa do niczego się nie nadają?

Czy płyta ma wady? Oczywiście. Cenna akumulacyjność stabilizująca temperaturę staje się wadą w razie konieczności szybkiego podniesienia temperatury (np. na żadanie teściowej  :smile: .
Szybki proces inwestycyjny zmusza inwestora do dokładnego zaplanowania budowy (media, przepusty, instalacje).
Powietrze jako medium w praktyce wg mnie uniemożliwia zastosowanie PC (tu uwaga: podobno są płyty pracujące z PC, ale nie wiem jaki jest COP. W czasach, gdy projektowałem dom nie było odpowiednich i tanich PC. Bardzo prawdopodobne, że są już odpowiednie, mniej prawdopodobne, że tanie).
Wadą płyt L. jest też to, że naprawa wszelkich błędów w jej wykonaniu jest trudna i kosztowna.

Z tego co wiem to w ofercie L. Jest teraz fundament z rurkami wodnymi.
To może być konkurencyjne w stosunku do innych rozwiązanie.

Nie wiem jakie obecnie są koszty L. i rozwiązań konkurencyjnych.

Mogę tylko powiedzieć, że w czasach gdy rozpocząłem budowę domu nie znalazłem wykonawcy, który postawił by dom na płycie wraz z systemem c.o. taniej i szybciej niż L.
Propozycje płyt grubości 30cm zazbrojonych jak pancernik były wtedy na porządku dziennym (na forum można znaleźć posty twierdzące, że na płycie 20cm nie da się postawić domu)

----------


## avatar25

> awatar25
> Ciepło z wszystkich rozwiązań jest takie samo. Można je tylko trochę inaczej odczuwać (podłoga, grzejniki, nadmuch). Tyle, że jeżeli za coś słono płacimy, powinno to być lepsze od innych rozwiązań, a legalett NIE JEST ! Moim zdaniem legalett jest najgorszym z wszystkich rozwiązań bezobsługowych.


Rozumiem, że ma Pan legalett lub wybudował kilka domów i porównał te systemy? A na poważnie to proszę napisać jaki system jest lepszy przy założeniach jakie podałem? Tak jak ktos napisał, że nigdzie nie ma firmy, ktora kompleksowo zrobi taku fundament razem z systemem grzewczym. Przynajmniej ja nie widzialem takiej. Jaki inny system pozwoli mi zbudować fundament płytowy, z podprowadzeniem prądu, wody, kanalizacji, odkurzacza centralnego, kominka, ogrzewania i poziomu zero posadzki, na której mogłem położyć płytki i panele w przeciągu tygodnia. Dodatkowo pozwalając mi zamknąć się w wydatkach poniżej 2000 za sezon grzewczy bez koniecznosci zamawiania nosnikow energii, dosypywania do pieca, podłaczania gazu ziemnego, stawiania zbiornika w ogródku czy ogromnej beczki na olej opalowy w garazu? Tak jak pisałem nie wybrażam sobie ogrzewania podłogowego wodnego, widziałem już podłogi kute z powodu nieszczęlnosci i bardzo dziękuję, ale w domu nie mam zamiaru kuć.

A Panowie znowu zamiast odniesć sie do moich rzeczowych argumentów znowu polemizujecie jaki to straszny system, jaki to kiepski styropian itd. Ja po raz kolejny pytam czy postawiliscie juz wszyscy swoje domy? Jaka technologia, jakie parametry, jaki system grzewczy i jakie koszty. A zreszta jaki to ma sens. Tu jest watek o doswiadczeniach ogrzewajacych legalett, ktore sa lepsze i gorsze, a Panowie i Panie jak rozumiem inaczej ogrzewacie wiec zapraszam na odpowiednie watki.

----------


## pdurys

> po co pakować grubą kasę w system, który nie zapewni nam oszczędności na fakturach? Przecież sam dobrze wiesz, że za te pieniądze lepiej ocieplić mocniej dom i użyć każdego innego źródła ciepła. Tutaj mamy wydane pieniądze i nic w zamian !


Pozwole sie nie zgodzic.
Domyslam sie, ze policzyles calkowite koszty wykonania innej plyty fundamentowej od projektu, do wylania i zatarcia.
Zaizolowanej od spodu.
Koszty rozprowadzenia instalacji pod nia i w niej.
Pozniejszego zrobienia wylewki, w ktorej "zatopisz" ogrzewanie podlogowe - elektryczne lub wodne.
Oraz automatyke do regulacji temperatury.
I jeszcze nie zapomniales o czasie jaki to wykonanie zajelo i jaki mialo wplyw na caly charmonogram budowy.

Porownales to z kosztami Legalettu i wyszlo Ci ze roznica tych dwoch rozwiazan nie jest warta zachodu.

OK.
Twoje prawo.

Mnie wyszlo ze to jednak sie oplaca, a co do uwagi tomek131 ze nie da sie dogrzac to w domu mam teraz 24 degC i zaplacilem rachunek za grudzien okolo 600 pln wliczajac w to podgrzewanie CWU.

----------


## pdurys

Do wszystkich, ktorzy sie zdecydowali na Legalett ale sa jeszcze na etapie projektowania.

Pewnie ta uwaga tez sie dotyczy kazdego innego systemu, ale nie mam domu z innym systemem wiec po co mam sie o tym wypowiadac.

Jednym z pytan, na ktore bedzie Wam trzeba odpowiedziec to lokalizacja regulatorow temperatury.
Pomimo dlugiego przygotowywania projektu mojego domu, nie ustrzeglem sie jednego banalnego bledu.

Lokalizacja regulatora temperatury a wlasciwie czujnika temperatury w pomieszczeniu.

Wiekszosc ludzi planuje to umiescic niedaleko wylacznika swiatla zazwyczaj przy drzwiach do tego pomieszczenia / strefy.

To nie jest dobre miejsce.

Aby moc realnie regulowac temperature w pomieszczeniu takie regulatory - wedlug mnie - powinny byc w miejscu umieszczonym najchlodniejszym albo w takim gdzie najczesciej bedziecie przebywac.
Tylko jak to umiescic np. nad kanapa, lub lozkiem w sypialni?

Teraz z perspektywy czasu zrobilbym podejscie dla czujnika temperatury w samym narozniku pomieszczenia za listwa przypodlogowa / cokolem.

Wiem, ze to nie jest takie latwe ale nie jest niemozliwe do zrealizowania.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do korespondencji na priv.

To moze byc tez trudne z jeszcze jednego powodu.
Standardowo w zestawie Legalett mamy regulatory zintegrowane.

Ja z nich zrezygnowalem. U mnie regulacja temperatury zajmuje sie automatyka domu.
Czujniki temperatury sa takie male, ze mozna je z powodzeniem umiescic gdziekolwiek.
Ja zrobilem tak jak wiekszosc i doprowadzilem je do wylacznikow oswietlenia.
Teraz aby miec w pomieszczeniu realnie temperature 23 - 24 degC to musze ustawic 25 - 26 na regulatorze, bo czujnik czuje cieplo ze "srodka" domu zamiast chlodniejszych scian zewnetrznych.

Nie wiem czy jasno to opisalem, ale chodzi mi o to, ze narozniki zwlaszcza zewnetrzne sa zawsze najchlodniejsze, wiec tam albo blisko nich powinny byc czujniki temperatury dla regulatora.

----------


## pdurys

> Ok,podasz swój kosztorys ? Ja nie wyliczam ja mam


Najwczesniej za dwa tygodnie i nie kosztorys ale kwote z faktury Legalettu.




> Płyta 55tys.zł,rurki połogówki+położenie+wylewka+piec=13tys.zł=68t  ys.zł - szkody górnicze(stal+beton) 10tys.zł
> Za płytę grzewczą 180m2 zapłacę 58tys.zł czyli 322zł/m2 na EPS200
> ...
> Zobaczymy,czy zrobiłem błąd ekonomiczy


Teraz z glowy wychodzi mi, ze zaplacisz mniej niz ja za metr, tylko nie wiem czy sie w obliczeniach nie pomyliles.

55.000 za plyte + piec za 13.000 to daje 68.000 -- OK
odejmujesz 10.000 za szkody gornicze to znaczy co? Dostajesz te pieniadze od kogos? Od Kopalni jak sie domyslam. Ja tak dobrze nie mam wiec co mam to odjac od swojego rachunku czy zostawic?

----------


## pdurys

> Gdybym nie musiał robić zabezpieczeń na szkody górnicze to płyta byłaby "skromniejsza" tzn. słabszy beton (mam B30) i mniej stali (mam fi 12mm)
> Co daje ok.10tys.zł różnicy,czyli zamiast 55tys.zł płyta wyszłaby 45tys.zł.


To znaczy za wszystko zaplaciles 58 czy 68 kpln?

Chyba sie domyslilem sam.

68 zaplaciles ale jakbys nie musial "dozbrajac" ze wzgledu na szkody to bys zaplacil 58.
Dobrze zrozumialem

----------


## perm

> 55tys.zł płyta ze szkodami+13tys.zł podłogówka+piec 
> Gdyby nie szkody to płyta 45tys.zł+13tys.zł podłogówka +piec


No i to są realne do osiągnięcia koszty wykonania fundamentu płytowego ze zintegrowanym ogrzewaniem.
Legalett może nie jest rozwiązaniem złym choć już wiadomo że nieuzasadnienie drogim ale wkurzają powtarzane tu z uporem kłamstwa w stylu że to jedyny akumulacyjny fundament grzewczy czy też że dzięki Legalett ktoś zaoszczędzi na ogrzewaniu oraz że mimo że drogo to w istocie tanio jak i że to jakiś super mercedes wśród fundamentów i stąd ta cena. Caly ten system został zaprojektowany tak by był jak najtańszy inwestycyjnie co oznacza jak największe zyski dla sprzedawcy bo inwestor płaci bardzo dużo. Sama oszczędność na tym nieszczęsnym EPS 100 w stosunku do izolacji które są do tego przeznaczone to różnica kilku tysięcy które pozostają w kieszeni Legalett (przy przeciętnej powierzchni domu). Nic złego w tym że ktoś sie na Legalett decyduje czy zdecydował ale niech ma tego wszystkiego świadomość.

----------


## avatar25

> Kolego,jakieś ogromne bzdury piszesz ! Przekonuje się,że jesteś "naganiaczem" Legalettu !! 
> Wykonawców grzewczej płyty fundamentowej znajdziesz wszedzie.Wystarczy,że masz projekt płyty fundamentowej.KAŻDY budowlaniec wykona Ci wszystko wg projektu.
> Miałem kilkanaście ofert wykonania płyty razem z wodną podłogówką.
> *Taki system jest o wiele sprawniejszy niż powietrze w płycie !!!*
> *O wiele bardziej komfortowy niż powietrze w płycie !!!* 
> *O wiele bardzie sterowalny niż powietrze w płycie !!!*


Nie jestem Pana kolegą i wypraszam sobie obrażanie mnie. Ja nikogo na tym forum nie obrażam. 
Może i znajdę. W 2006 jak się budowałem nikt się nie ogłaszał. Jasne, że jak mam projekt płyty to ktoś mi to zrobi, ale projektu nie miałem. Projektanci, z którymi rozmawiałem nie wiedzieli nawet co to jest płyta. Nie stać mnie było na prywaty projekt domu. Legalett wykonał projekt w kosztach kredytu hipotecznego. Nie wszystko jest takie oczywiste i łatwe do zrobienia dla każdego. 

Czytał Pan mój post poprzedni? Nigdy nie pisałem, że Legalet jest bardziej sprawny, bardziej komfortowy czy bardziej sterowalny a już na pewno nigdzie nie napisałem, że jest tańszy i lepszy. Proszę mi nie imputować takich rzeczy dobrze? W poprzednim poście pisałem, że wszystko zależy od osobistych preferencji, potrzeb i założeń. Dla każdego coś innego będzie najlepsze, a Panowie się ciągle upierają, że coś innego jest najlepsze. 

Wodne jest bardziej sterowalne, tańsze, itd., ale ja nie chciałem mieć wodnego ogrzewania i tyle. Czy trudno to przyjąć do wiadomości? 
Chociażby taka drobnostka jak brak wylewek na czym mi zależało (chciałem na fundamencie od razu kłaść podłogę) i zarazem osiągnięcie dużej akumulacyjności ciepła w płycie. Przy wodnym musiałbym zrobić płytę a potem wylewkę z 10 cm żeby tam zalać rurki dla akumulacyjności. W tym momencie miałbym co najmniej 30 cm płytę. Akumulacyjność = brak sterowalności, ale to jest oczywiste i trzeba wybrać pomiędzy sterowalnością a akumulacyjnością.




> A poniższy cytat:
> 
> Świadczy o bezmyślności i głupocie sprzedawców legalettu i o Pańskiej bezmyślności.
> Zużycie energii na ogrzewanie* nie zależy* od systemu Legalett-niech Pan sobie wbije to do głowy i *niech Pan przestanie oszukiwać inwestorów* !!! 
> Pisząc takie rzeczy *jest Pan kłamcą* i pustym człowiekiem panie*avatar25*
> 
> Jak to mówił Wałęsa "mamy durnia za doradcę legalettu" 
> Widzę po postach wstecz,że Legalett *oszukał* wytłuszczonym drukiem już paru klientów !!!


Bezczelnie mnie Pan obraża i wyzywa od kłamców. Chyba będę musiał złożyć skargę do administratora forum. Czy mam rozumieć, że Pan pracuje w jakiejś firmie produkującej inny rodzaj ogrzewania? Zużycie energii może nie zależy od systemu, ale legalett wymaga zastosowania odpowiednich parametrów przegród, wentylacji wymuszonej itd. Legalett wymaga grubszej izolacji i daje widocznie sensownie działające agregaty w fundamencie, który akumuluje ciepło i co za tym idzie w ostatecznym rachunku wychodzi dość oszczędnie. Sam legalett więc nie jest pewnie niczym oryginalnym, liczy się podejście do projektu i ich wymogi, bez zastosowania których ciężko osiągnąć niskie koszty. To jest oczywiste proszę Pana, że jak się zastosuje te wymogi i założy jakiekolwiek inne ogrzewanie to będą też takie koszty niskie. Problemem jest brak kompleksowości przy innych rozwiązaniach. U Pana rozumiem zapłacił Pan za projekt i potem jedna firma zrobiła fundament, inna ogrzewanie a inna coś jeszcze. Co za tym idzie nikt nie musiał wymóc na Panu konkretnych rozwiązań technologicznych, które spowodowały by większe oszczędności. Może miał Pan dobrego projektanta, a może sam Pan przypilnował technologii i rozwiązań. W większości przypadków jak ktoś mi wchodził na budowę to tylko się łapali za głowę, że po co tyle tego na ścianę, po co taki dach i inne bzdury. 

Z tego co wywnioskowałem z rozmów z pracownikami legalett jak mi robili płytę, nie nadążają z robotą a co za tym idzie, mają już zrobione w Polsce tysiące domów. Te kilka osób, które mają pecha i trafiły albo na kiepskich wykonawców albo inne elementy to jest tylko odsetek. Reszta, którym to działa i są zadowoleni nie wchodzi na to forum. Proszę mi pokazać system, wykonawcę, z którego jest zadowolonych 100% klientów.

----------


## avatar25

Panie Arturo miałem tak na prawdę na mysli oszczercze słowa z Pana strony a nie to, że ja kłamie.




> Świadczy o bezmyślności i głupocie sprzedawców legalettu i o Pańskiej bezmyślności.
> Zużycie energii na ogrzewanie* nie zależy* od systemu Legalett-niech Pan sobie wbije to do głowy i *niech Pan przestanie oszukiwać inwestorów* !!! 
> Pisząc takie rzeczy *jest Pan kłamcą* i pustym człowiekiem panie*avatar25*
> 
> Jak to mówił Wałęsa "mamy durnia za doradcę legalettu" 
> Widzę po postach wstecz,że Legalett *oszukał* wytłuszczonym drukiem już paru klientów !!!


Za te słowa można do sądu posłać. Obraża mnie Pan choć ja Pana nie obrażałem. Nie zna mnie Pan i nie wie Pan gdzie pracuje. Pańskie słowa są poniżej poziomu przyzwoitosci. Jak można komus powiedzieć, że jest pustym człowiekiem jesli się go nigdy nie spotkało? Nie chcę tutaj zaniżać poziomu rozmowy i przeklinać lub wypisać epitety w Pana kierunku. 




> Poniższe cytaty to same kłamstwa,najpierw proszę wyjaśnić to:


Co do moich rzekomych kłamstw chciałem powiedzieć, że jestem osobą prywatną, nie jestem ani technologiem, ani specjalistą budowy domów, ani instalacji ogrzewania. Wszystkie teksty jakie pisze to piszę z doswiadczenia z mieszkania w moim domu od kilku lat, z wyczytanych informacji w internecie lub forach. W związku z tym są to moje prywatne opinie i jako takie mogą być błędne lub bzdurne. Po to jest forum żeby wytłumaczyć lub uzmysłowić moje błędy w rozumowaniu a nie obrażać. 




> Chociażby taka drobnostka jak brak wylewek na czym mi zależało (chciałem na fundamencie od razu kłaść podłogę) i zarazem osiągnięcie dużej akumulacyjności ciepła w płycie. Przy wodnym musiałbym zrobić płytę a potem wylewkę z 10 cm żeby tam zalać rurki dla akumulacyjności.


Nie rozumiem. Chciałem żeby na fundamencie położyć podłogi i tak mi wygładzili na samym początku budowy, że na końcu na tym położyłem panele. Z tego co zrozumiałem pisał Pan, że zrobił fundament a potem wylewki z ogrzewaniem. Więc co jest tu kłamstwem? Fundament powinien mieć co najmniej 20 cm a wylewka z 10 cm żeby ciepło się akumulowało. Jesli nie ma potrzeby akumulacji to wystarczy pewnie mniej. Ale ja chciałem akumulacje.




> Tak jak ktos napisał, że nigdzie nie ma firmy, ktora kompleksowo zrobi taku fundament razem z systemem grzewczym.


Miałem na mysli, że nie było.



> Mogę tylko powiedzieć, że w czasach gdy rozpocząłem budowę domu nie znalazłem wykonawcy, który postawił by dom na płycie wraz z systemem c.o. taniej i szybciej niż L.
> Propozycje płyt grubości 30cm zazbrojonych jak pancernik były wtedy na porządku dziennym (na forum można znaleźć posty twierdzące, że na płycie 20cm nie da się postawić domu)





> Dodatkowo pozwalając mi zamknąć się w wydatkach poniżej 2000 za sezon grzewczy bez koniecznosci zamawiania nosnikow energii, dosypywania do pieca, podłaczania gazu ziemnego, stawiania zbiornika w ogródku czy ogromnej beczki na olej opalowy w garazu?


A co tutaj według Pana jest kłamstwem bo już nic nie rozumiem. Napisałem tylko, że zamykam się w takiej kwocie bez stosowania rozwiązań gdzie trzeba nosnik energii jakos dostarczyć i jest on inny niż prąd. Jedyną alternatywą elektryczną tutaj są maty elektryczne.




> Zużycie energii może nie zależy od systemu, ale legalett wymaga zastosowania odpowiednich parametrów przegród, wentylacji wymuszonej itd. Legalett wymaga grubszej izolacji i daje widocznie sensownie działające agregaty w fundamencie, który akumuluje ciepło i co za tym idzie w ostatecznym rachunku wychodzi dość oszczędnie..


A co tu znowu się nie podoba. Napisałem tylko, że firma legalett podczas projektowania stawia pewne wymagania co do innych przegród. To jest dosć logiczne zakładając, że chcemy grzać prądem. Chodzi o to, że jak zatrudniam firmę do położenia ogrzewania podłogowego, sciennego, sufitowego czy tradycyjnego to dom już stoi, został już wczesniej zaprojektowany i nawet jesli firma związana z ogrzewaniem powie, że sugeruje zastosować takie przegrody czy taka wentylacje, w co wątpie, to może już być za późno. 




> Są to bzdury czysto marketingowe,które wprowadzają inwestorów w błąd,widocznie Legalett ma na celu powielanie tutaj na forum tych kłamstw wynajmując "swoich" niby użytkowników.Prawdziwi użytkownicy skarżący się na ten system są zlewani ciepłym...
> 
> A za poniższy cytat powinein Pan być wyrzucony z forum za złamanie regulaminu dotyczącego reklamowania produktów na forum.
> Czy wszystkich użytkowników traktuje Pan jak idiotów czy tylko niektórych ?


Ja nic nie reklamuje. Czy mam rozumieć, że Pan nie rozmawiał z ekipami na budowie i nie wyciągał wniosków? Rozmawiałem i wyciągnąłem wniosek, że skoro robią fundament na tydzień i bez przerwy nie mają czasu to robią tego dosc dużo, pomnożone przez kilka lat i ekip daje dużą liczbę. I tyle. Nie mam żadnych dowodów na to, ale to moje prawo pisać co myslę. Nikogo pisząc to nie obrażam. 
Nie wiem o co Panu chodzi. Na tym forum było dużo użytkowników, którzy chwalili sobie system jak i takich, którzy wytykali błędy. Wystarczy przeczytać o tych zaletach i wadach i podjąć decyzję. To Pan traktuje wszystkich forumowiczów jak idiotów, którzy nie umieją czytać i logicznie rozumować żeby podjąć decyzję.

----------


## perm

> ..
> Z tego co wywnioskowałem z rozmów z pracownikami legalett jak mi robili płytę, nie nadążają z robotą a co za tym idzie, mają już zrobione w Polsce *tysiące domów.* Te kilka osób, które mają pecha i trafiły albo na kiepskich wykonawców albo inne elementy to jest tylko odsetek. Reszta, którym to działa i są zadowoleni nie wchodzi na to forum. Proszę mi pokazać system, wykonawcę, z którego jest zadowolonych 100% klientów.


W 2010 było to około 800 płyt od początku działalności firmy. To i tak niezły wynik ale te "tysiące" w ciągu roku przemawiają do wyobraźni. Tak to tworzy się legenda o Legalett - "królu" fundamentów grzewczych. Jak można takie banialuki wypisywać!

----------


## avatar25

> W 2010 było to około 800 płyt od początku działalności firmy. To i tak niezły wynik ale te "tysiące" w ciągu roku przemawiają do wyobraźni. Tak to tworzy się legenda o Legalett - "królu" fundamentów grzewczych. Jak można takie banialuki wypisywać!


Dobra przegiąłem z liczbą, ale nie pisałem rocznie. Nie posiadam żadnych danych na ten temat. Było to czyste zgadywanie z mojej strony. Przepraszam za to.

----------


## Harnaś78

Ło matko... Dejcie se po szlagu, pierona..
Na poważnie - dyskusja ostra. To może i dobrze. Ale proponuję skończyć z osobistymi wycieczkami (łącznie ze mną, czasem mnie ponosi). To forum ma sens jeżeli będziemy działać mniej więcej tak:
1) Pytanie - odpowiedź - ewentualny kontrargument. Argument, nie wiadro pomyj lub pseudo-techniczne wymysły. 
2) Problem - propozycje rozwiązania
3) Dobry pomysł - zauważalny efekt - podzielę się z innymi - dyskusja lub ewentualne poprawki pomysłu.

Ad1)(Do nikogo osobiście). Nie wiesz o czym piszesz? To nie dorabiaj do tego jedynie słusznych teorii, opisz tylko zjawisko, albo swoje propozycje. Prawdy objawione - w kościele/zborze/meczecie/na zebraniu młodzieżówki partyjnej. Podam przykład pierwszy z brzegu. Przykład się wlecze chyba od początku forum. Zmieniają się aktywiści "Ogrzewanie płyty powietrzem jest gorsze/mniej efektywne od ogrzewania wodą". Hę??? Przy założeniu tej samej izolacji płyty oraz jej masy, w takim samym domu różnicy fizycznej nie ma żadnej. Energia dostarczona = energia wyemitowana. Obydwa systemy są sobie równe. Woda ma większą masę? OK, ale, primo - krąży kilkadziesiąt razy wolniej, secundo - ma większą masę, czyli wolniej się nagrzewa. Żeby zmieniać temperaturę równie dynamicznie w ogrzewaniu wodnym trzeba dostarczyć większą moc w jednostce czasu. Stąd przy ogrzewaniu powietrznym moc agregatów dla +/- 120m2 wynosi 8 KW. Dla ogrzewania wodnego (energia z gazu, węgla, prądu) potrzeba 25 - 30 KW.  Agregaty "chodzą" 10 godzin, kotły sumarycznie 2 do 3. Jak napisał jeden z przedmówców 80 kW/h wtłoczone w płytę to tyle samo energii, niezależnie od nośnika. Niech to ktoś obali. Ale wyliczeniami.

To jeden z przykładów. Nie włączam się we wszystkie dyskusje bo nie mam na to czasu. Może szkoda, może nie. Proponuję (i sam się w to chętnie włączę): Jeżeli ktoś ma wystarczająco czasu i weny założyć temat: "Legalett - za i przeciw" to niech to zrobi. Bo jak chcę dowiedzieć się czegoś o nastawach itp, to na ch... mi cztery strony tej samej wyzywanki ciągnącej się latami.

----------


## MCB

Popieram. Dyskutujmy merytorycznie.

Co do woda-powietrze to mi się wydaje, że mimo wszystko wodą można dostarczyć więcej energii w jednostce czasu. Co za tym idzie wodą można szybciej rozgrzewać płytę. W słabo docieplonym domu woda zapewni utrzymanie wyższej temperatury w zadanym czasie. Tylko że taka sytuacja nie powinna występować. System powietrzny powinien dać radę. Jeżeli jest inaczej to znak, że dom nie jest wystarczająco zaizolowany.
Powyższe rozważania nie bazują na żadnych obliczeniach. Raczej intuicja i trochę praktycznej wiedzy. Jeżeli nie mam racji to proszę o wybaczenie.

Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## Liwko

Ale im bardziej izolujemy dom, tym mniej nam się każdy system grzania opłaca. Bo w pewnym momencie dojdziemy do pasywnego i będziemy grzać chałupę świeczkami :wink: 
Innymi słowy. Im bardziej ocieplony dom, tym tańsza powinna być inwestycja w ogrzewanie. Coś za coś.
Przy legalettcie mamy niemałą inwestycje i jeszcze musimy dobrze zaizolować chałupę. Przepraszam, ale to się nie trzyma kupy. 
To tak dla tych co się dopiero nad tym systemem zastanawiają.

----------


## Harnaś78

Tak, wodą można "dostarczyć" do danego punktu, w danej objętości więcej energii w jednostce czasu niż powietrzem. Ale:
- Trzeba więcej energii "wtłoczyć" w wodę. Stąd jak już pisałem, wymóg mocniejszych kotłów.
- Ona jej nie odda. Przenoszenie ciepła w układzie rurka-fundament mamy tylko przez przewodzenie, brak jest konwekcji i promieniowania. Czyli jeżeli _dt_ nośnik - fundament jest takie same, to istotniejsze jest to, z czego jest rurka, a nie to, co w niej płynie. Bo prędkość przewodzenia przez przegrodę (ścianę rurki!)zależy:
- wykładniczo od różnicy temperatur,
- wprost proporcjonalnie od wsp U przegrody.
Nie zależy od materiału ośrodka cieplejszego.

Po pewnym czasie zarówno woda jak i powietrze osiągną stan dynamicznej równowagi - przy ustabilizowanej temp. medium przez ściany rurki będzie przechodzić tyle samo energii. Wody nie nagrzejesz w kotle ponad 90st, powietrza w legalecie też nie - bo takie są nastawy wyłączników awaryjnych. Inaczej sprawa wygląda jeżeli rurki mamy np z PE i miedzi. System z miedzią będzie "szybszy" od tego z PE. Będzie zdolny oddać do betonu w jednostce czasu więcej energii. Ale jeżeli kocioł będzie miał 20 KW to tyle i tylko tyle oddadzą rurki. Nie więcej. 

Legalett jest wykonywany przez bodajże 7 licencjobiorców oraz przez przedstawicielstwo samej firmy. Każdy z nich robi go inaczej, z inną dokładnością. Nie wiem który jest najlepszy - z autopsji znam tylko swój. Ale nie rozumiem kilku spraw. I po to się zalogowałem tutaj. Howgh  :wink:

----------


## tomek131

Większość orędowników ma tu wiedzę jak ze szkoleń Legalett

----------


## MCB

Zacznij się wreszcie budować.
Wtedy zrozumiesz, że bez takiej wiedzy "fachowcy" zrobią Cię w jajo już na samym początku.
Dzięki internetowi i książkom o tematyce budowlanej moja wiedza teoretyczna była większa niż przynajmniej połowy ekip, które przewinęły się przez moją budowę. Zdanie: "Panie! Mój dziadek tak budował, mój ojciec tak budował i ja tak buduję." razem ze zdaniem "Będzie Pan zadowolooony!" słyszałem każdego dnia.
O szkoleniach L. nie słyszałem. Pewnie bym skorzystał. Jedyny osobisty kontakt z pracownikami L., nie licząc ekipy budowlanej, miałem podczas targów w Warszawie.
Przygotowując się do budowy (ponad 10 lat temu - tyle walczyłem o odrolnienie) rozpracowywałem temat PC. Wtedy to była raczej nowość. Korespondowałem nawet z jedną firmą z USA.
Zaliczyłem też ukończone symbolicznym dyplomem szkolenie z LCN.
Nauczyłem się podstawowej obsługi AutoCada. Dzięki temu mogłem nanieść poprawki na projekt płyty (dzięki uprzejmości projektanta dostałem zamiast wersji papierowej elektroniczną w tym formacie).
Kupiłem też prosty program do projektowania i wizualizacji domu i wnętrz oraz ogrodów.

Reszta wiedzy to to forum i materiały producentów (zeszyty, normy, instrukcje, filmy) - w praktyce nieznane budowlańcom. Klasycznym przykładem jest brak znajomości wytycznych konstrukcji systemowej zabudowy K-G.
Pojęcie "mostka cieplnego" przynajmniej do niedawna było czymś obcym każdej ekipie.

Zapewniam Cię, że każdy z udzielających się tu użytkowników Legalettu, przekopał internet szukając informacji na temat tej technologii.
Ty tego nie zrobiłeś, ponieważ nie posiadasz nawet teoretycznej wiedzy w tym zakresie.

----------


## Liwko

Pytanie brzmi. Czy *dzisiaj* zrobił byś Legalett, czy jednak wybrał inny system?

----------


## Harnaś78

Tak. Ktoś chce pełnej wykładni?

----------


## Liwko

> Tak. Ktoś chce pełnej wykładni?


Dawaj, może znajdą się jednak jakieś plusy tego systemu :smile:

----------


## avatar25

> Pytanie brzmi. Czy *dzisiaj* zrobił byś Legalett, czy jednak wybrał inny system?


Co ja bym zmienił? Wybudowałbym parterowy dom. Dał 30 cm styro na ściany, lepsze okna, zrobiłbym może inne GWC i dołożył nagrzewnice lub/i filtry lepsze. Założyłbym pompę ciepła i podłączył do .... Legalett. Na dzisiaj nie widzę alternatywy dla moich założeń. 

Największym argumentem przekonującym moją Żonę była możliwość podłączenia każdego źródła ciepła do systemu. Dlatego zostawiłem komin czego żałuję teraz.

----------


## tomek131

Ja tam nic nie mówię ,ale taka gadanina razi.Jaką pompę byś podłączył pod Legalett?To wysokotemperaturowy system ,jaki COP byś osiągnął i jaką trwałość.Nawet zagorzali zwolennicy tego wynalazku wiedzą i już tu o tym było ,że pompy to się tu nie podlączy.Tzn podłączyć można tylko to bezsens

----------


## Liwko

> Co ja bym zmienił? Wybudowałbym parterowy dom. Dał 30 cm styro na ściany, lepsze okna, zrobiłbym może inne GWC i dołożył nagrzewnice lub/i filtry lepsze. Założyłbym pompę ciepła i podłączył do .... Legalett. Na dzisiaj nie widzę alternatywy dla moich założeń.


Nie za dużo by to wszystko razem kosztowało?
Pompa powietrze-powietrze słabo wykorzysta tanią taryfę, która jest w nocy kiedy jest zimniej, GWC przy PC to przerost formy nad treścią, Legalett jest zbyt drogi.
Przy gruntowej PC masz od razu GWC, które wykorzystasz w szczególności latem jednocześnie regenerując dolne źródło. Kładziesz podłogówkę wodną, która kosztuje tyle co grzejniki. Wszystko kosztuje dużo mniej i przynosi mniejsze kwoty w użytkowaniu. 




> Największym argumentem przekonującym moją Żonę była możliwość podłączenia każdego źródła ciepła do systemu. Dlatego zostawiłem komin czego żałuję teraz.


No to jest zawsze jakiś argument :wink:

----------


## avatar25

> Ja tam nic nie mówię ,ale taka gadanina razi.Jaką pompę byś podłączył pod Legalett?To wysokotemperaturowy system ,jaki COP byś osiągnął i jaką trwałość.Nawet zagorzali zwolennicy tego wynalazku wiedzą i już tu o tym było ,że pompy to się tu nie podlączy.Tzn podłączyć można tylko to bezsens


Piszę przecież, że bym zrobił. Oczywiste jest, że bym zrobił jakbym mógł, co znaczy jakby była jakaś pompa dostępna, której założenie miałoby sens.

----------


## avatar25

> Nie za dużo by to wszystko razem kosztowało?
> Pompa powietrze-powietrze słabo wykorzysta tanią taryfę, która jest w nocy kiedy jest zimniej, GWC przy PC to przerost formy nad treścią, Legalett jest zbyt drogi.
> Przy gruntowej PC masz od razu GWC, które wykorzystasz w szczególności latem jednocześnie regenerując dolne źródło. Kładziesz podłogówkę wodną, która kosztuje tyle co grzejniki. Wszystko kosztuje dużo mniej i przynosi mniejsze kwoty w użytkowaniu.


Pewnie by kosztowało, nie mówiłem o kosztach.  :smile:  
GWC do rekuperatora chciałem podłączyć a nie do pompy ciepła. Wiem, ale powtórze kolejny raz, że nie chce mieć żadnego wodnego ogrzewania w domu.
Nie znam się na pompach. Wiem, że Legalett wymaga 55 stopni a typowa pompa najlepiej pracuje dostarczając chyba 35 stopni.

----------


## Liwko

Ja rozumiem, że GWC do rekuperatora się podłącza, ale dolne źródło pompy ciepła również można wykorzystać jako GWC :wink:

----------


## avatar25

> Ja rozumiem, że GWC do rekuperatora się podłącza, ale dolne źródło pompy ciepła również można wykorzystać jako GWC


Dobrze wiedzieć. Szkoda, że nie mogłem zastosować PC  :sad:  Nie musiałbym budować GWC rurowego.

----------


## MCB

Za to musiałbyś zakupić wymiennik.

----------


## Liwko

> Za to musiałbyś zakupić wymiennik.


Albo klimakonwektor, co jest jeszcze lepszym rozwiązaniem, bo on da rady schłodzić nieco dom, w przeciwieństwie do GWC.

----------


## pawgar

> Pytanie brzmi. Czy *dzisiaj* zrobił byś Legalett, czy jednak wybrał inny system?


Bardzo ciężko odpowiedzieć na to pytanie, czy dziś zrobiłbym legalett. 
*Tak naprawdę nie wymyślono jeszcze dobrych i tanich systemów ogrzewania*.
Wybór sposobu ogrzewania domu to wybór mniejszego zła.
W zasadzie wybiera się taki, który ma najmniej wad a nie który ma najwięcej zalet.
Ja rozpatrywałem wszelkie możliwe systemy i Legalet wcale nie był na pierwszym miejscu.

Albo masz tańsze ogrzewanie i dużo roboty w jego obsłudze.
Albo masz bezobsługowe rozwiązanie ale za to droższe

Jakie mamy źródła dostarczania ciepła?

-gaz z sieci,
-olej opałowy
-gaz z butli
-prąd
-Kominek (drewno)
-pompa ciepła
-ekogroszek/ węgiel/pelety

*Gazu z sieci* nie mam. Prawdopodobnie gdybym miał, nie robiłbym Legaletu.
Nie mam, wiec nie ma co płakać.

*Ogrzewanie olejem* opałowym, to dla mnie szalejące ceny opału, konieczność życia z wybuchowym zbiornikiem, konieczność z góry płacenia za sezon grzewczy, koniecznośc kontrolowania i monitorowania stanu zbiornika.

*Ogrzewanie gazem ze zbiornika* na gaz ma takie same wady co olejem opałowym a dodatkowo widok takiego zbiornika ogromnie szpeci działkę.

*Ekogroszek to jak to ktoś napisał ani on eko ani to groszek*. Konieczność magazynowania i przechowywania kilka ton to konieczność zbudowania magazynu (koszty), konieczność noszenia, wynoszenia, dźwigania, kontrolowania ilości paliwa.
Konieczność wybudowania osobnego pokoju dla kotła, koszt wybudowania kilku m2 kotłowni też kosztuje. Koszty wybudowania komina.

Zostaje prąd, kominek i PC.

W zasadzie *palenie kominkiem* wychodzi najtaniej. Ma też w sobie pewną magię ognia.    Dostarczenie 1KWh energii wychodzi taniej nawet niż pompą ciepła. Wadą  jest konieczność stałej uwijania się wokół paleniska, dokładanie co  3, 6 godzin drewna, przywożenia drewna, wywożenia popiołu, po prostu  tak jak przy ekogroszku bycia palaczem we własnym domu. Jednak gdybym chciał  najtaniej ogrzewać  dom kominek jest najtańszy zarówno w zakupie jak i w realizacji.

*Grzanie chałupy prądem* jest dla mnie złym rozwiązaniem z uwagi na to, że prąd jest jednym z najdroższych medium. Co prawda jest możliwość założenia prądu dwutaryfowego ale mało się mówi o tym że prad w pierwszej taryfie jest dużo droższy niż, niż gdyby mieć prąd w jednej taryfie. I oglądanie w dzień lub wieczorem telewizora, pracując na komputerze płaci się dużo drożej niż przeciętny mieszkaniec w blokach.

Jest jescze *pompa ciepła*. W której jej użytkownicy płacąc kilkadziesiąt tysięcy za to rozwiązanie zapominają, że to urzędzenie nie wytrzyma 30 lat bezawaryjnej pracy czyli teoretycznym czasie po którym ma się ono zwrócić. Ile gwarancji ma pompa. 2,3 czy 5 lat. Po tym okresie może się zepsuć tak jak każde inne urządzenie jak samochód, komórka, czy komputer i co dalej? Jak komórka się zepsuje to idzie się do sklepu i kupuje nową a jak pompa się zepsuje po gwarancji to co wtedy? Grube pieniądze wyfruną z portfela i tyle z oszczędności na pompie. Nikt nie zakłada że auto będzie bezawaryjnie pracowało przez 30 lat a przy pompie nikt nie pomyśli że tyle czasu ona nie wytrzyma i będzie wymagała wymiany na nową.

*Co do ogrzewania to jest jeszcze perpetumm mobile ale potrzebuję jeszcze trochę czasu aby je zbudować

*
Więc jak na razie wybór ogrzewania w domu jest miedzy jedną kupą a inną kupą.

Nie znam systemu, które nie posiada wad.

*Podobna kupa jest przy wyborze ogrzewania podłogowego.*
Do wyboru mamy *ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne, powietrzne i maty grzewcze.*
Ogrzewanie powietrzne jest drogie, wodne to jeden wielki ciek wodny, które jak w przypadku awarii zaleje całą podłogę, maty elektryczne to promieniowanie elektromagnetyczne którego nie znamy długofalowego skutku oddziaływania.

Decyzja którą kupę wybrać, należy do inwestora.

----------


## Liwko

> Grzanie chałupy prądem jest dla mnie złym rozwiązaniem z uwagi na to, że prąd jest jednym z najdroższych medium. Co prawda jest możliwość założenia prądu dwutaryfowego ale mało się mówi o tym że prad w pierwszej taryfie jest dużo droższy niż, niż gdyby mieć prąd w jednej taryfie. I oglądanie w dzień lub wieczorem telewizora, pracując na komputerze płaci się dużo drożej niż przeciętny mieszkaniec w blokach.


A jaka jest różnica w grzaniu zwykłym prądem a w systemie Legalett?





> Jest jescze pompa ciepła. W której jej użytkownicy płacąc kilkadziesiąt tysięcy za to rozwiązanie zapominają, że to urzędzenie nie wytrzyma 30 lat bezawaryjnej pracy czyli teoretycznym czasie po którym ma się ono zwrócić. Ile gwarancji ma pompa. 2,3 czy 5 lat. Po tym okresie może się zepsuć tak jak każde inne urządzenie jak samochód, komórka, czy komputer i co dalej? Jak komórka się zepsuje to idzie się do sklepu i kupuje nową a jak pompa się zepsuje po gwarancji to co wtedy? Grube pieniądze wyfruną z portfela i tyle z oszczędności na pompie. Nikt nie zakłada że auto będzie bezawaryjnie pracowało przez 30 lat a przy pompie nikt nie pomyśli że tyle czasu ona nie wytrzyma i będzie wymagała wymiany na nową.


Jak samochód ci się popsuje to też go wywalasz i kupujesz nowy?
W PC są dwie drogie rzeczy które mogą się popsuć. Sprężarka i sterownik. Sprężarka jest przewidziana na 100 000h pracy, u mnie pracuje około 2000h rocznie. Jeżeli będę miał pecha i się popsuje to na alledrogo.pl można już ją kupić za 3tyś. Sterownik kosztuje około 1tyś. zł. Tyle że pompa może też pracować na sterowniku za 20zł :smile:  Zero sterowalności ale może.
Reszta albo nie ma jak się popsuć, albo są to pierdoły, które kosztują niewiele i wymieni je pan od lodówek.

----------


## Liwko

> Podobna kupa jest przy wyborze ogrzewania podłogowego.
> Do wyboru mamy ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne, powietrzne i maty grzewcze.
> Ogrzewanie powietrzne jest drogie, wodne to jeden wielki ciek wodny, które jak w przypadku awarii zaleje całą podłogę, maty elektryczne to promieniowanie elektromagnetyczne którego nie znamy długofalowego skutku oddziaływania.


Tę część lepiej wykasuj :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

> A jaka jest różnica w grzaniu zwykłym prądem a w systemie Legalett?



Legalett elektryczny tez jest na zwykły prąd  :big grin: 
Jak wyżej wykazał pawgar korzysta się z nocnej taryfy wykorzystując przy tym akumulację  płyty fundamentu.
Można też kupić sobie piece akumulacyjne ale wtedy mamy dodatkowe, ciężkie meble.
Dodatkowo w technologii budownictwa szkieletowego,  rozpędzenie legalettu do pożądanych wartości temperatur w pomieszczeniach jest porównywalne jak w innych systemach (brak bezwładności ścian).

Przy legalettcie mówimy że jest elektryczny gdy agregat rozprowadza ciepło odebrane od grzałek elektrycznych oraz wodny gdy powietrze nagrzewa się w wymienniku, nagrzewnicy wodnej. To też zaleta. Zmieniasz źródło zasilania wymieniając jednostkę centralną a nie całą instalację.

----------


## pawgar

> Tę część lepiej wykasuj


Dobre  :smile: 




> Jak samochód ci się popsuje to też go wywalasz i kupujesz nowy?


Liwko, czy w okresie najbliższych 30 lat planujesz wymienić samochód, czy też przez *30 lat będziesz jeździł jednym i tym samym samochodem*? Nowy samochód to kolejny wydatek, tylko stary możesz jeszcze odsprzedać a przekładając to na realia z pompą ciepła, nikt Ci nie kupi używanej 15, 20, 30 letniej pompy, więc jej nie odsprzedasz, i wszytko to co zaoszczędzisz teraz na ogrzewaniu, wydasz ponownie za 15 czy 20 lat.


Co do pompy Ciepła, napisz Liwko o osobach na forum Muratora, którym zamuliło się dolne źródło ciepła i wydajność pompy spadła o połowę, a przez to wydatki za ogrzewanie im wzrosły. Co wtedy? Napisz o wodzie w kranach, która odbiega od Niemieckich standardów i pompa, która po roku się zepsuje z uwagi na złą jakość wody, praktycznie nie ma gwarancji. Ja miałem tak z wypasionym ogrzewaczem gazowym na starych śmieciach. Zepsuła mi się turbina zapalająca gaz, której gwarancja nie obejmowała, bowiem woda osadzała zbyt dużo kamienia kotłowego na delikatnym mechaniźmie ogrzewacza. 
Czy co roku mam w PC wymieniać inne drobiazgi np: anodę-magnezową za kilka stów?

*Podaj też, ile teraz wydajesz na ogrzewanie z Pompą ciepła?  200zł/mc?*
Ja na paskudnym, drogim prądzie płacę średnio *450-500zł/mc*.

Różnica wychodzi 250-300zł. czyli 1500-2000zł/rok/sezon grzewczy. Za porządną pompę, która nie rozwali Ci się za 15 lat musisz zapłacić 30 tyś.
Przez ile Ci się to zwróci? Przez 15, 20 lat? 
Za 20 lat to ja jeszcze z Legaletem będę miał 10 lat (z 30 letniej gwarancji), także wolę 
tą drogą kupę L., niż kupę w postaci PC.

Bardzo długo zastanawiałem się nad tym czy założyć PC czy tez nie. Po naprawdę ogromnej burzy mózgów z moją lepsza połową, stwierdziliśmy, że jeszcze ta technologia raczkuje i zbyt dużo jest niepewności. Gdybym znalazł *Pompę Ciepła* z gwarancją 30 letnią, czyli tyle ile obecnie daje Legalet, prawdopodobnie nie robiłbym Legaletu. Puki co PC to zbyt duża niewiadoma dla mnie.

----------


## MCB

pawgar:
Gwoli ścisłości
1. Gwarancja 30 lat nie obejmuje agregatów.
2. Nie uwzględniłeś PC typu "closed loop".

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko, czy w okresie najbliższych 30 lat planujesz wymienić samochód, czy też przez 30 lat będziesz jeździł jednym i tym samym samochodem? Nowy samochód to kolejny wydatek, tylko stary możesz jeszcze odsprzedać a przekładając to na realia z pompą ciepła, nikt Ci nie kupi używanej 15, 20, 30 letniej pompy, więc jej nie odsprzedasz, i wszytko to co zaoszczędzisz teraz na ogrzewaniu, wydasz ponownie za 15 czy 20 lat.


Skąd wiesz jaki mam samochód? Na ulicach mego miasta jeździ kilka, które mają grubo ponad 30 lat i są w bardzo dobrym stanie. Zapewne wiele razy były naprawiane, ale kilka elementów PC to nie kilka tysięcy elementów samochodu :big grin:  Zapewniam cię, że PC może chodzić bezawaryjnie ponad 30 lat :smile: 
Do tego, nawet gdy po tym czasie się popsuje, to nadal wymieniasz tylko element a nie całość.




> Co do pompy Ciepła, napisz Liwko o osobach na forum Muratora, którym zamuliło się dolne źródło ciepła i wydajność pompy spadła o połowę, a przez to wydatki za ogrzewanie im wzrosły. Co wtedy? Napisz o wodzie w kranach, która odbiega od Niemieckich standardów i pompa, która po roku się zepsuje z uwagi na złą jakość wody, praktycznie nie ma gwarancji. Ja miałem tak z wypasionym ogrzewaczem gazowym na starych śmieciach. Zepsuła mi się turbina zapalająca gaz, której gwarancja nie obejmowała, bowiem woda osadzała zbyt dużo kamienia kotłowego na delikatnym mechaniźmie ogrzewacza.
> Czy co roku mam w PC wymieniać inne drobiazgi np: anodę-magnezową za kilka stów?


Po pierwsze, nie wiem o jakim zamuleniu piszesz. Czy chodzi ci o pompę woda-woda?
Nie mam anody w PC, mam w podgrzewaczu. Ta anoda nie ma nic wspólnego z PC. Jeszcze jej nie wymieniałem, a koszt to 90zł.
Do tego jeżeli chodzi o twardą wodę (też nie ma wpływu na PC typu glikol-woda, czy powietrze-woda) to są stacje uzdatniania wody, którą posiadam i bardzo sobie ją chwalę. Zero kamienia, mniej środków czystości.




> Podaj też, ile teraz wydajesz na ogrzewanie z Pompą ciepła? 200zł/mc?
> Ja na paskudnym, drogim prądzie płacę średnio 450-500zł/mc.


Rocznie 1500zł (dom 133m2, 3 osoby) na CO i CWU. Od początku sezonu do dzisiaj na CO i CWU 500zł. Różnica jak widzisz znaczna.




> Za porządną pompę, która nie rozwali Ci się za 15 lat musisz zapłacić 30 tyś.
> Przez ile Ci się to zwróci? Przez 15, 20 lat?
> Za 20 lat to ja jeszcze z Legaletem będę miał 10 lat (z 30 letniej gwarancji), także wolę
> tą drogą kupę L., niż kupę w postaci PC.


Samą pompę można już kupić za 10tyś, na markowych podzespołach. Ale tak jak wcześniej napisałem, można wymienić element, jest ich tylko kilka, po co wymieniać obudowę?



> Bardzo długo zastanawiałem się nad tym czy założyć PC czy tez nie. Po naprawdę ogromnej burzy mózgów z moją lepsza połową, stwierdziliśmy, że jeszcze ta technologia raczkuje i zbyt dużo jest niepewności. Gdybym znalazł Pompę Ciepła z gwarancją 30 letnią, czyli tyle ile obecnie daje Legalet, prawdopodobnie nie robiłbym Legaletu. Puki co PC to zbyt duża niewiadoma dla mnie.


A tutaj to się nieźle uśmiałem :big grin:  
Pompa ciepła jest technologią która dopiero raczkuje?  :big grin:  Zapewniam cię, że taką technologią jest właśnie Legalett :smile: 
Na ostatni zarzut odpisał ci MCB :wink:

----------


## pawgar

> pawgar:
> Gwoli ścisłości
> 1. Gwarancja 30 lat nie obejmuje agregatów.
> 2. Nie uwzględniłeś PC typu "closed loop".


pkt 1 Na agregat jest faktycznie bodaj 5 lat gwarancji ale tam głownym elementem grzewczym jest ...grzałka dostępna w każdym serwisie AGD za 100zł.

pkt 2 Rozwiń temat.

----------


## QBELEK

Liwko a co ta pompa u ciebie grzeje? Dodaj koszty instalacji i fundamentu.  Pomieszczenie techniczne to też do tyłu.
Zamulenie rurek na działce w dolnym źródle. Spada sprawność i grzejesz prądem. Przy umieszczeniu rurek w stawie problem nie występuje.

----------


## pawgar

> Zapewniam cię, że PC może chodzić bezawaryjnie ponad 30 lat


Życzę ci jak najlepiej i żeby twoja pompa pochodziła 50 lat.

*Niemniej obecnie idzie się w przeciwnym kierunku i robi się powszechną tandetę. Telewizory, lodówki, pralki mają wystarczyć na góra 7-8 lat.*
Po tym czasie mają się zepsuć abyś ją wyrzucił i kupił kolejny produkt. To się nazywa napędzanie rynku. Gdyby pralka i lodówka były wietrzne (tak jak dawniej), nastąpio by nasycenie rynku i nikt nie kupowąłby nowych urządzeń. Fabryki by padły, bezrobocieby wzrosło. A tak kupuj i wyrzucaj, kupuj i wyrzucaj co dekadę cały sprzęt.

Twoja wieża, mikser, komórka, pompa ciepła ma się zepsuć a nie pracować wiecznie.
A ty się łudzisz, że twoja pompa i instalacja wytrzyma ponad 30 lat.
Dlatego cieszy mnie twój optymizm.

Co do samochodów. Te 30 latki to też wyjątki a nie norma. Rozumiem, że kupując auto wybierasz te 30 letnie. Ja jeżdżę 14 letnim. Za 16 lat odezwę się do Ciebie jak będziesz chciał go kupić  :smile: 

A tak realnie i pozytywnie.
Mam nadzieję, że pompy ciepła będą tanieć na przestrzeni dekad tak jak obecnie staniały lodówki.
*W czasach PRL za lodówkę trzeba było zapłacić średnio 12 pensji. Obecnie za jedną pensję można już ją kupić.*
Gdy pompy ciepła staną się masowe zaczną lawinowo tanieć, czego zresztą im szczerze życzę, za jedną pensję kupię sobie taką pompę i podepnę do legaletu. A jak się po 8 latach zepsuje to ją wyrzucę i kupię następną.

Czytałem już o PC powietrze-powietrze pracujących do -15 stopni. Nie potrzeba żadnych dodatkowych instalacji tylko rura doprowadzająca powietrze z zewnątrz.

Poczekamy zobaczymy.

A może ktoś wymyśli jeszcze inny, tańszy rodzaj ogrzewania?


Poczekamy zobaczymy.

----------


## MCB

> Zamulenie rurek na działce w dolnym źródle. Spada sprawność i grzejesz prądem. Przy umieszczeniu rurek w stawie problem nie występuje.


?????
Dolne źródło może być pętlą otwartą lub zamkniętą.
Pętle można umieścić w ziemi (poziomo lub pionowo) lub stawie.
Nic się nie zamuli.

----------


## MCB

> pkt 1 Na agregat jest faktycznie bodaj 5 lat gwarancji ale tam głownym elementem grzewczym jest ...grzałka dostępna w każdym serwisie AGD za 100zł.
> 
> pkt 2 Rozwiń temat.


1. Racja. Konstrukcja agregatów jest bardzo prosta.
2. W pętli typu "closed loop" poziomej czy pionowej znajduje się specjalny płyn. Tam nic się nie zamuli. Co najwyżej co jakiś czas trzeba go uzupełnić/wymienić.

Co do psującego się sprzętu to rzeczywiście produkuje się go tak, aby popsuł się po ustalonym czasie lub naprawa była nieopłacalna.
Np. korodujące elementy lodówek (jakaś złączka w parowniku) umieszczane tak, żeby nie można było wymienić. Temat opisywany na tym forum.

----------


## Liwko

> Co do psującego się sprzętu to rzeczywiście produkuje się go tak, aby popsuł się po ustalonym czasie lub naprawa była nieopłacalna.
> Np. korodujące elementy lodówek (jakaś złączka w parowniku) umieszczane tak, żeby nie można było wymienić. Temat opisywany na tym forum.


I ja się z tym zgadzam. Tyle, że jak pisał pawgar, komórka czy TV toi sama elektronika, nie ma co jej naprawiać bo to jest kosztowne (wiem coś na ten temat). Nowe, tak jak lodówki czy pralki są stosunkowo tanie. Pralkę i lodówkę można jeszcze czasem naprawiać, tylko po co?
W PC jest kilka kostek elektroniki wpinane na listwę, plus sterownik. Sterownik jest drogi, reszta nie. Może to się popsuć jak każda elektronika w domu. Czy przy Legalett nie ma sterowników???
Jest i sprężarka, kosztuje najwięcej. Jej czas pracy przewidziany jest na 100 000h (tak jak pisałem, pompa pracuje u mnie 2000-2500h rocznie). Może się popsuć wcześniej? Może. Nie wywalę przez to całej PC bo to by była głupota. W PC są wszystkie części wymienne. Niekiedy może to wymagać większego wydatku, niekiedy mniejszego. 
Leci trzeci sezon, i jak na razie żadnych niespodzianek. W porównaniu do grzania prądem z akumulacją, więc i jak Legalettem, w tym czasie, przy zapotrzebowaniu mojego domu, zaoszczędziłem na rachunkach 8-10tyś. Nie przejmuję się awarią, która może się nigdy nie zdarzyć :smile:

----------


## avatar25

> Leci trzeci sezon, i jak na razie żadnych niespodzianek. W porównaniu do grzania prądem z akumulacją, więc i jak Legalettem, w tym czasie, przy zapotrzebowaniu mojego domu, zaoszczędziłem na rachunkach 8-10tyś. Nie przejmuję się awarią, która może się nigdy nie zdarzyć


Wydaje mi się, że jednak trochę mniej. Około 3 000 to bardziej bym był skłonny się zgodzić. 
Jaki wychodzi Panu COP? U mnie ogrzewanie akumulacyjne CO + CWU wychodzi około 2200 więc nie jest tak wiele więcej. Wydawać by się mogło, że przy PC będzie dużo mniej.

----------


## Liwko

> Wydaje mi się, że jednak trochę mniej. Około 3 000 to bardziej bym był skłonny się zgodzić. 
> Jaki wychodzi Panu COP? U mnie ogrzewanie akumulacyjne CO + CWU wychodzi około 2200 więc nie jest tak wiele więcej. Wydawać by się mogło, że przy PC będzie dużo mniej.


Masz dwa razy lepiej ocieplony dom, a mimo to płacisz więcej.
Tak jak napisałem, przy zapotrzebowaniu mojego domu, grzejąc prądem, płaciłbym 3-4(COP) razy więcej.
Nawet z bardzo kiepskim COP, podziel ten swój rachunek na trzy. Z tym że, w pewnym momencie, przy bardzo dobrze ocieplonym domu (też kosztuje niemało), większość systemów grzania domu staje się nieopłacalnych! W pewnym momencie dojdziemy do pasywnego i będziemy świeczkami ogrzewać (to też nie do końca prawda w naszym klimacie). No ale co dalej z CWU? Przy pompie ciepła mamy to kompleksowo, Tanie CO i tania CWU. Do tego można jeszcze latem wykorzystać dolne źródło do chłodzenia domu. Nie jest to świetny system?

----------


## avatar25

> Przy pompie ciepła mamy to kompleksowo, Tanie CO i tania CWU. Do tego można jeszcze latem wykorzystać dolne źródło do chłodzenia domu. Nie jest to świetny system?


System świetny tylko nie jest zbyt wydajny z Legalett  :sad:  jeszcze.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tak jak napisałem, przy zapotrzebowaniu mojego domu, grzejąc prądem, płaciłbym 3-4(COP) razy więcej.
> Nawet z bardzo kiepskim COP, podziel ten swój rachunek na trzy.


podaj jakie masz teraz zużycie energii w całym domu na wszystko razem kiedy temp. są w okolicach 0*
podaj też ile z tego zużyła PC

----------


## Liwko

Do głównego licznika mnie wyganiasz :big tongue: 
Idę.

----------


## Liwko

Ostatnią fakturę mam dnia 21.11
Do dzisiaj, na całość domu od 21.11 poszło 1654kWh (I-280,II-1374), PC 1050kWh (I-91, II-969)
Dom 133m2, 3 osoby, ściany 24+15, dach 25, okna 3-szyby bez wodotrysków, reku bez GWC.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ostatnią fakturę mam dnia 21.11
> Do dzisiaj, na całość domu od 21.11 poszło 1654kWh (I-280,II-1374), PC 1050kWh (I-91, II-969)
> Dom 133m2, 3 osoby, ściany 24+15, dach 25, okna 3-szyby bez wodotrysków, reku bez GWC.


czyli jakieś 33 kwh na dobę po całości dla domu 133m2
0,25 kwh na 1m2 (średnia z ostatnich 50 dni )

u mnie 68 kwh na dobę dla domu 154m2
0,44 kwh na 1m2 (średnia z ostatnich 14 dni )

dla całego domu COP 1,76

u ciebie na ogrzewanie i CWU 21 kwh doba
czyli 0,16 kwh na 1 m2

u mnie na ogrzewanie i CWU 55 kwh doba
czyli 0,36 kwh na 1 m2

COP 2,25

pamiętasz jak debatowałem z tym COP-em...

dalej twierdzę że dla PC kontra kable wychodzi COP 2 :wink:

----------


## Liwko

Masz GWC, ja nie. Ile razy w tym okresie paliłeś w kominku? Ja raz.
Aha Jasiek, jak się spisywały w tym czasie urządzonka na strychu?

----------


## jasiek71

> Masz GWC, ja nie. Ile razy w tym okresie paliłeś w kominku? Ja raz.


u mnie chodzi na samym GWC ( 10,6* 100m3/h ) bez reku ...
raz napaliłem w Sylwestra  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

A co ze strychem?

----------


## jasiek71

> A co ze strychem?


???

----------


## Liwko

Czy miałeś w tym czasie jakieś zyski dla CWU? Co masz jeszcze ciekawego w domu co odzyskuje energię?

----------


## jasiek71

> Czy miałeś w tym czasie jakieś zyski dla CWU? Co masz jeszcze ciekawego w domu co odzyskuje energię?


podałem ci z CWU dodaj sobie do mojego wyniku ze 3 kwh na te maszynki...
wskaźnik wzrośnie do 0,37 kontra twoje 0,16
czyli COP 2,31 (żebyś nie był pokrzywdzony  :wink:  )

----------


## Liwko

Jasiek, porównywanie dwóch różnych domów, oraz upodobań ich użytkowników nie ma sensu. Wiesz o tym dobrze, że zbyt dużo zmiennych.
Ty masz dom w zabudowie, ja mam w szczerym polu. Ty masz drzwi, ja mam wrota od północy. Ty nie masz zysków ze słońca, ja mam, ale ich jakoś w tym czasie mało było. Ty mieszkasz gdzie indziej i ja gdzie indziej. Ty masz bajery do grzania CWU ja mam PC. Ty masz więcej ocieplenia, ja mniej. Ty masz okna z dwiema szybami a ja z trzema tyle że bardzo dużymi. Ja mam 4 okna dachowe, ty nie pamiętam. Zbyt dużo różnic by można to było jednoznacznie stwierdzić.
Najlepiej by było, jakby firma wybudowała dwa identyczne domy, w identycznym miejscu, i zamieszkiwały by w nich identyczne rodziny. Jjeden by był ogrzewany kablami a drugi PC. Wtedy wynik byłby niemal bezbłędny. Teraz to tylko możemy zgadywać.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek, porównywanie dwóch różnych domów, oraz upodobań ich użytkowników nie ma sensu. Wiesz o tym dobrze, że zbyt dużo zmiennych.
> Ty masz dom w zabudowie, ja mam w szczerym polu. Ty masz drzwi, ja mam wrota od północy. Ty nie masz zysków ze słońca, ja mam, ale ich jakoś w tym czasie mało było. Ty mieszkasz gdzie indziej i ja gdzie indziej. Ty masz bajery do grzania CWU ja mam PC. Ty masz więcej ocieplenia, ja mniej. Ty masz okna z dwiema szybami a ja z trzema tyle że bardzo dużymi. Ja mam 4 okna dachowe, ty nie pamiętam. Zbyt dużo różnic by można to było jednoznacznie stwierdzić.
> Najlepiej by było, jakby firma wybudowała dwa identyczne domy, w identycznym miejscu, i zamieszkiwały by w nich identyczne rodziny. Jjeden by był ogrzewany kablami a drugi PC. Wtedy wynik byłby niemal bezbłędny. Teraz to tylko możemy zgadywać.


 dobrze gadasz, zawsze na swoją modłę :wink: 
możemy porównać jeszcze z dziesięć innych domów a wyniki będą podobne...

----------


## Liwko

Ale w sumie to pięknie wychodzi. Za cały dom, rachunek za prąd wychodzi mi niemal dwa razy mniejszy :smile: 
Płacę rocznie około 3500zł. Zastrzelił bym się, gdybym miał teraz płacić siedem. Kryzys :sad:

----------


## jasiek71

w sezonie grzewczym kolego ...

płacę rocznie ok.5000zł za 154 m2 wskaźnik 32,46zł/m2

ty 3500zł za 133 m2 wskaźnik 26,31/m2

to taki COP 1,23 :big tongue:  :big tongue:

----------


## Dareckyy

Liwko, gratuluję Ci trafnej decyzji (wybór PC) i niskich rachunków! Dla Ciebie to jest najlepsza opcja. Co nie oznacza, że dla każdego. Dlatego zastanawiają mnie te osoby, które z uporem maniaka  :wink:  odwiedzają wątek użytkowników Legalettu i chcą udowodnić, jaki to on jest beznadziejny i nieopłacalny. Mnie by do głowy nie przyszło, żeby wchodzić np. na wątek dotyczący pieców na eko-groszek i wyśmiewać ich użytkowników, próbując udowadniać jakimi są idiotami. Sam bym się czuł wtedy największym idiotą. Śmieszą mnie wpisy osób, które się jeszcze nie wybudowały, albo są w trakcie budowy i na razie własnych wyborów nie zweryfikowały w praktyce. Życzę im powodzenia i satysfakcji co najmniej takiej jak nas użytkowników Legalettu  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko, gratuluję Ci trafnej decyzji (wybór PC) i niskich rachunków! Dla Ciebie to jest najlepsza opcja. Co nie oznacza, że dla każdego. Dlatego zastanawiają mnie te osoby, które z uporem maniaka  odwiedzają wątek użytkowników Legalettu i chcą udowodnić, jaki to on jest beznadziejny i nieopłacalny. Mnie by do głowy nie przyszło, żeby wchodzić np. na wątek dotyczący pieców na eko-groszek i wyśmiewać ich użytkowników, próbując udowadniać jakimi są idiotami. Sam bym się czuł wtedy największym idiotą. Śmieszą mnie wpisy osób, które się jeszcze nie wybudowały, albo są w trakcie budowy i na razie własnych wyborów nie zweryfikowały w praktyce. Życzę im powodzenia i satysfakcji co najmniej takiej jak nas użytkowników Legalettu


Ale ja nie mam nic do was, cieszcie się waszymi domami. Najważniejsze, że nie smrodzicie sąsiadom :smile: 
Jednak ci, którzy myślą dopiero o budowie, powinni znać wszystkie za i przeciw. Często wadą PC jest cena, zaletą rachunki. Boję się, że przy Legalett i cena i rachunki są wysokie.
Gdyby kolega się miał budować, jak miałbym go przekonać do Legalett?

----------


## jasiek71

Liwko

Henry Ford powiedział kiedyś...
"FORD model T można nabyć w każdym dowolnym kolorze...
pod warunkiem że będzie to kolor czarny..."

jak ktoś chce zielone to dla czego musi mieć czarne ???

----------


## avatar25

> Gdyby kolega się miał budować, jak miałbym go przekonać do Legalett?


Jeśli ma gaz na działce zaproponuj wodne z grzejnikami na ścianach lub podłogowe. Jeśli chce mieć podłogowe zaproponuj pompę ciepła. Jeśli woli podłogowe, ale ma na przykład małą działkę i nie chce odwiertów robić to zaproponuj maty elektryczne w podłodze. Jeśli chce mieć powietrzne to zaproponować możesz piece akumulacyjne lub Legalett. Jeśli chce mieć akumulacje i poziom podłogi doprowadzony w tydzień do stanu zero to też może być Legalett. 

Pisałem kilka postów wcześniej i się powtórzę, że wszystko zależy od potrzeb i warunków inwestora. Legalett w bezpośrednim porównaniu nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem. Staje się takim tylko przy określonych warunkach, które zależą...

----------


## tomek131

pagwar napisał

Podaj też, ile teraz wydajesz na ogrzewanie z Pompą ciepła? 200zł/mc?
Ja na paskudnym, drogim prądzie płacę średnio 450-500zł/mc.

Różnica wychodzi 250-300zł. czyli 1500-2000zł/rok/sezon grzewczy. Za porządną pompę, która nie rozwali Ci się za 15 lat musisz zapłacić 30 tyś.
Przez ile Ci się to zwróci? Przez 15, 20 lat?
Za 20 lat to ja jeszcze z Legaletem będę miał 10 lat (z 30 letniej gwarancji), także wolę
tą drogą kupę L., niż kupę w postaci PC.


Zapomniałeś,że przepłaciłeś za Legalett kontra zwykły fundament lub zwykła płyta (to i to z podłogówką mam na myśli)minimum 20tys.Minimum.Za to ,że nazywa się to Legalett.To dopiero interes
Za różnicę miałbyś dobrą powietrzną z średnim COP niech będzie tylko 2.5.Więc rachunki 2.5 raza niższe.A niech będzie COP 2 i tak rachunki 2 razy niższe.A o ile tańsza woda ciepła latem i jaka to kolejna oszczędność w ogólnych kosztach.To powietrzna
A od tej co ma Liwko dzieli cię w najlepszym układzie 10tys.Piszesz ,że 2tys ma Liwko taniej na sezon ,więc zwrot po 5 latach maks.A ciepła woda????

----------


## tomek131

A w bieżącym numerze muratora jest o ludziach ,którzy zrobili legalett i teraz spać nie mogą ,bo tak buczy z agregatów i rur pod posadzką.Podany jest koszt 80tys za domek 84m.Niezle ich zestrzygli.Mają nadzieję nie płacić więcej niż 600zł miesięcznie.Za 84m.Niezłe jaja.
Dlatego tak zawsze protestowałem przeciw naganiactwu w tym wątku na ten wynalazek.Można się zdrowo nadziać

----------


## perm

> A w bieżącym numerze muratora jest o ludziach ,którzy zrobili legalett i teraz spać nie mogą ,bo tak buczy z agregatów i rur pod posadzką.Podany jest koszt 80tys za domek 84m.Niezle ich zestrzygli.Mają nadzieję nie płacić więcej niż 600zł miesięcznie.Za 84m.Niezłe jaja.
> Dlatego tak zawsze protestowałem przeciw naganiactwu w tym wątku na ten wynalazek.Można się zdrowo nadziać


Wyedytowałem swój post bo jest tam z boku napis "reklama". Wprawdzie nie wiadomo czy dotyczy to tekstu o Legalet ale niech będzie. Jak juz to można było zrobić zestawienie firm fundament płytowy oferujących. Trochę ich juz jest.

----------


## tomek131

Nie kumam co napisałeś

----------


## MCB

> Mają nadzieję nie płacić więcej niż 600zł miesięcznie.Za 84m.Niezłe jaja.


Tego nie rozumiem.

----------


## perm

> Nie kumam co napisałeś


Wyedytowałem posta, niezbyt chyba szczęśliwie.  Nie spodobał mi sie tekst o Legalett że to, jak z tego tekstu wynika jedyna i do tego korzystna (jakim cudem?) mozliwość wykonania fundamentu grzewczego, no ale obok pisze "reklama". Tak też to w końcu potraktowałem.

----------


## tomek131

Dalej nie kumam.
W ostatnim muratorze było o zwykłych fundamentach i płytach.Jednym z rodzajów płyty od razu z ogrzewaniem jakie przedstawiono był Legalett.Obok był opis ludzi mających składać reklamacje na Legalett ,bo przy kwocie 80tys za 84metry powierzchni huczy tak ,że nie idzie mieszkać.Piszą też ci ludzie ,że  mają nadzieję nie przekroczyć 600zł w najzimniejsze miesiące (za miesiąc za 84m powierzchni)
Tyle lat ,taka kasa i ta firma nie potrafi w standardzie wykonać PODSTAWOWEJ rzeczy ,czyli wygłuszyć tego ustrojstwa tak ,by dało się to użytkować.Ileż to już na forum o tym było razy.Uszczelki ,pianki ,pianko uszczelki, cuda ,kombinacje za tyle kasy
Za to EPS100 potrfią wewalić w ziemię
Czasem myślę ,że jedyni normalni użytkownicy Legalett na tym wątku to tych trzech albo czterech niezadowolonych ,a jedynym celem tej firmy jest wyrwać jak największą kasę od naiwniaków,skoro nawet z tak podstawową sprawą jak wygłuszenie tego nie potrafią sobie od samego początku poradzić.Masakra
Tak więc o to mi chodziło i o tym było w artykule i nie kumam co wyedytowałeś i gdzie była jakaś reklama

----------


## Liwko

Tak jak myślałem, gruba kasa i nic w zamian. Jak ktoś się jeszcze nad tym zastanawia to nie powinien już mieć wątpliwości.

----------


## perm

> Dalej nie kumam.
> W ostatnim muratorze było o zwykłych fundamentach i płytach.Jednym z rodzajów płyty od razu z ogrzewaniem jakie przedstawiono był Legalett.Obok był opis ludzi mających składać reklamacje na Legalett ,bo przy kwocie 80tys za 84metry powierzchni huczy tak ,że nie idzie mieszkać.Piszą też ci ludzie ,że mają nadzieję nie przekroczyć 600zł w najzimniejsze miesiące (za miesiąc za 84m powierzchni)
> Tyle lat ,taka kasa i ta firma nie potrafi w standardzie wykonać PODSTAWOWEJ rzeczy ,czyli wygłuszyć tego ustrojstwa tak ,by dało się to użytkować.Ileż to już na forum o tym było razy.Uszczelki ,pianki ,pianko uszczelki, cuda ,kombinacje za tyle kasy
> Za to EPS100 potrfią wewalić w ziemię
> Czasem myślę ,że jedyni normalni użytkownicy Legalett na tym wątku to tych trzech albo czterech niezadowolonych ,a jedynym celem tej firmy jest wyrwać jak największą kasę od naiwniaków,skoro nawet z tak podstawową sprawą jak wygłuszenie tego nie potrafią sobie od samego początku poradzić.Masakra
> Tak więc o to mi chodziło i o tym było w artykule i nie kumam co wyedytowałeś i gdzie była jakaś reklama


Za dużo myślisz.  :smile:  *Jedynym!* prezentowanym rodzajem płyty z ogrzewaniem był Legalett tyle że obok jest małym druczkiem "reklama" choć raczej odnosi się do tego co obok. Ja mam wydanie internetowe, może w druku inaczej to wygląda. Opinie u mnie są kilka stron dalej.

----------


## QBELEK

> Czasem myślę ,że jedyni normalni użytkownicy Legalett na tym wątku to tych trzech albo czterech niezadowolonych


Wow tzn,. że czasami tak nie myślisz.

Zadziwiające że ostatnio ten temat ciągnie dwóch takich co legalettu nie mieli, nie mają i mieć nie będą.

----------


## Liwko

> Wow tzn,. że czasami tak nie myślisz.
> 
> Zadziwiające że ostatnio ten temat ciągnie dwóch takich co legalettu nie mieli, nie mają i mieć nie będą.


never :smile:

----------


## perm

> Wow tzn,. że czasami tak nie myślisz.
> 
> Zadziwiające że ostatnio ten temat ciągnie dwóch takich co legalettu nie mieli, nie mają i mieć nie będą.


Myślę że sporo osób skorzystało na Tomka i mojej tu obecności. Legalett miał być tu wzorcem stosowanych w płycie fundamentowej rozwiązań i pewnie by tak było gdyby nie te (niezrozumiałe dla mnie) oszczędności. Są też tacy którzy dopiero tutaj dowiedzieli się że Legalett nie jest ani tani ani jedyny. Od Legalettowców niestety nie dowiedzieli by sie tego (z małymi wyjątkami). W tym wątku miała panować zgodna opinia o tym że, jak to któryś napisał "nie stać mnie by Legalett nie mieć". Kłamstwa niestety z reguły maja krótkie nóżki.

----------


## Dareckyy

Nie widziałem jeszcze tego artykułu w Muratorze, ale jest to najprawdopodobniej moja opinia, bo jakiś czas temu odpowiedziałem na zgłoszenie w Muratorze w sprawie przesłania zdjęć z budowy płyty fundamentowej. Następnie telefonicznie rozmawiałem z redaktorem Muratora na temat budowy i użytkowania Legalettu.  Faktycznie był u mnie problem z hałasującym jednym z dwóch agregatów. Złożyłem w tej sprawie reklamację i *wykonawca w ramach gwarancji usterkę usunął*. Tak więc problem jest u mnie rozwiązany. Podałem* orientacyjny* koszt wykonania płyty wraz z systemem ogrzewania, opierając się na wielkości transzy jaką miałem zapłacić wykonawcy za ten etap prac budowlanych (wykonane zostały również stopy fundamentowe pod garaż). Nie pytałem o koszt wykonania samego Legalettu, ponieważ interesowała mnie kompleksowa budowa domu przez jednego wykonawcę, a jej koszty był dla mnie do zaakceptowania. Nadal uważam, że jest on stosunkowo drogi, ale warty rozważenia. Prawdopodobnie gdybym się miał znowu wybudować, to zdecydowałbym się na to rozwiązanie. Co do kosztów eksploatacji, wypowiedziałem się, że *zakładam*, a nie mam nadzieję, że miesięczne koszty energii elektrycznej na ogrzewanie nie przekroczą 600 zł w najmroźniejsze miesiące. Dla mnie jest to kwota do zaakceptowania. Ponieważ do tej pory jesień i zima była wyjątkowo ciepła nie przytaczałem kwot, które dotychczas płaciłem. Nie posiadam podlicznika do Legalettu, więc nie będę w stanie precyzyjnie określić ile mnie samo ogrzewanie będzie kosztowało. Orientacyjny koszt będę mógł wyliczyć dopiero po roku od zamieszkania, czyli w połowie września br. Póki co jestem zadowolony z użytkowania tego systemu i kosztów, które ponoszę za całą energię elektryczną, którą zużywam. Świadomie zrezygnowaliśmy z podłączenia gazu do budynku, więc energia elektryczna jest podstawowym źródłem energii w naszym domu. Te koszty są  znacznie niższe niż w domu, który ostatnio wynajmowałem, a także niższe niż koszty jakie ponosiłem mieszkając w bloku (sumując oczywiście rachunki za gaz, prąd i ogrzewanie).    

Jeśli macie jakieś dodatkowe pytania, chętnie odpowiem. Nie będę jednak polemizował "nad wyższością Świąt Wielkanocnych nad Świętami Bożego Narodzenia"  :wink:

----------


## MAX1963

"Dareckyy" Planuję budowę z Abakonem tzn.legalett,praefa itd.czy możesz dac namiary na Siebie.Chciałbym porozmawiac o budowie.Mój adres e-mail to [email protected]  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Nie budowałem ani z Abakonem ani Pref-budem.Ale powiem co wiem,może komuś pomoże
Abakon odpada już na samym etapie kontaktu,nie wiedzą co piszą,komu i po co.Nie dotrzymują terminów.
Kontakt z Pref-budem jest zdecydowanie bardziej profesjonalny.Zajmuje się tam rozmowami dyr.marketingu Pani Karaszewska.Trzeba uważać bo to dobry marketingowiec.Dobry dla firmy Pref-bud,bo jest w stanie potencjalnego klienta przekonać do różnych rzeczy np do tego ,że wyjdzie mu kosztowo tak samo jak budowa systemem gospodarczym,na co oczywiście nie ma żadnych szans,bo wychodzi duuzo drożej.
Ale Pani Karaszewska jest słowna,oddzwania ,jak obieca ,że coś zrobi to zrobi.Potrafi zaproponować różne rozwiązania  i raczej wie co mówi.Kontakt profesjonalny.
Abakon to partacze już na etapie kontaktu,więc ja bym się nawet nad nimi nie zastanawiał,bo co może być potem jak sam kontakt to partactwo
Choć podkreślam ,nie budowałem ani z jednymi ani drugimi,oceniam na podstawie pierwszego kontaktu

----------


## tomek131

Przeczytałem właśnie wylinkowany przez Arturo dziennik budowy z Abakonem.Czyli się nie myliłem.Jaki kontakt taka robota.Tak właśnie to sobie wyobrażałem.Porażka.A ceny ,zresztą tak jak Pref-bud kosmos.Skąd oni to biorą i kto daje się robić na kilkadziesiąt tysięcy (na pewno grubo powyżej 50) na małym domku.Wyceny typu parapety pcv z Abakonu 820 a u gościa z innej firmy 900zł z kamienia.Szok.
Fajny biznes  - zebrać kilku podwykonawców , dołożyć do tego minimum 50% marży i jest firma budowlana.Zero wkładu,tylko koordynacja działań i 100tys zysku licząc z marżą na materiałach na 100metrowym domku

----------


## Dareckyy

> "Dareckyy" Planuję budowę z Abakonem tzn.legalett,praefa itd.czy możesz dac namiary na Siebie.Chciałbym porozmawiac o budowie.Mój adres e-mail to [email protected]


Wysłałem

----------


## Dareckyy

Poniżej wklejam link do mojej opinii na temat płyty fundamentowej z systemem ogrzewania Legalett, która została zamieszczona w aktualnym numerze Muratora (2/2012)
https://picasaweb.google.com/1030937...28167886801410

i zamieszczam sprostowanie dotyczące kosztu wykonania. Podana w artykule kwota jest zawyżona i została przeze mnie błędnie podana na podstawie transzy kredytu, którą otrzymałem z banku na wykonanie budynku do poziomu "zero". Transza była powiększona o koszt materiałów na wykonanie podbudowy pod fundamenty.

Kwota, którą zapłaciłem wykonawcy za wykonanie płyty fundamentowej o powierzchni ok. 100 mkw wraz z systemem ogrzewania Legalett (w tym 2 agregaty elektryczne o mocy 4 kWh każdy, rury spiro fi 100 mm, 5 sterowników Auraton 2005), izolacja pod płytą ze styropianu EPS 100 o grubości 30 cm, dodatkowo wykonanie stóp fundamentowych pod garaż wyniosła *ok. 65 tyś. zł brutto*. Kwota ta zawierała również koszt geodezyjnego wytyczenia budynku, usunięcie warstwy nienośnej gruntu, wykonanie podbudowy pod fundament (bez materiałów), wykonanie podziemnej części kanalizacji, przepustu wprowadzającego wodę, czerpni powietrza do kominka, wykonanie drenażu opaskowego.

----------


## tomek131

Jakbyś nie liczył i tak czy to Abakon czy to Pref-bud prostują Cię na małym domku w sumie na jakieś 70tys minimum.Jak jest mało roboty i muszą obniżyć cenę,bo w hossie to strach się bać.Z tego Pref-bud  robi ciut lepiej ,bo o ABakonie mówią ,że to porażka i partactwo.Choć widziałem i wątek o sprawie sądowej przeciwko Pref-bud.

----------


## Dareckyy

Tomek, zawsze można coś kupić czy zrobić taniej ... Miałem tego świadomość, ale za to już mieszkam w moim domu. W najbliższym czasie będę robił badania kamerą termowizyjną ocieplenia domu. Wtedy się okaże jaka jest jakość wykonanych prac. Po sezonie grzewczym będę też miał orientację w kosztach eksploatacji. Na razie nie jest źle ...

----------


## tomek131

Można drożej lub taniej,ale drożej o kilkadziesiąt grubych tysięcy.To w przypadku gdy zbudują tradycyjnie (co też robią).Na Legalett i Praefa to murowane 100tys na 120m domku.I za co ? Za te połamane z wystającymi drutami 15centymetrowe ścianki?Za od 10lat wyjące agregaty i szum w rurach.Zlituj się.Nad wszystkim się można spierać ,ale to na prawdę zwyczajna głupota.Do tego jeszcze tyle można przeczytać o "jakości" czy to PRef-budu ,czy Abakonu.Pref-bud choć na początku sprawia miłe i profesjonalne wrażenie ,bo Abakon nawet w kontakcie telefoniczno-mailowym to już masakra

----------


## Dareckyy

Cd. doświadczeń z ogrzewaniem Legalett.

Przed paroma dniami (24.01.12) zmieniłem trochę ustawienia sterowników, dołożyłem jeszcze jedną godzinkę przewidzianą na ogrzewanie i na obecną chwilę mam przewidziane na ogrzewanie 6 godzin/ dobę (oczywiście w drugiej taryfie). Dwie mroźne noce z temperaturami -11 i -13 st.C minęły, temperaturę w domu nadal mamy komfortową w zależności od pomieszczeń 20-22 st. C. To świadczyć może o przewymiarowaniu zastosowanej mocy w agregatach (łącznie 8 kWh) w stosunku do powierzchni i zastosowanego ocieplenia domu. Zobaczymy jak będzie przy większych i bardziej długotrwałych mrozach.

Wieczorem w końcu zapalimy w kominku dla klimatu, efektem ubocznym będzie pewnie nie włączenie się agregatu w salonie w nocy  :wink: 

BTW dzisiaj miałem robione badanie kamerą termowizyjną, wyniki mam dostać w przyszłym tygodniu. Pierwsza opinia gościa jest taka, że nie jest źle. Szykuje się oczywiście trochę poprawek zwłaszcza w rogach budynku na styku izolacji ścian i stropu. Gość był zaskoczony zwłaszcza dobrym montażem stolarki okiennej ... Czekam na raport.

----------


## piranie

18-03-2010 08:16   a teraz kontynuacja mojego wpisu z wcześniejszej daty

Temperatura ustawiona na sterownikach Legalettu na parterze: 21stC i 23stC w salonie bo teraz rajcuje już dwójka maluszków Michał niespełna roczek i Gabrysia 41 miesięcy
Temperatura na poddaszu 19stC bo po próbach tak wychodzi że lepiej się śpi 

A teraz czas na konkrety dotyczące zużycia prądu przez nasz domek:

Okres od 01.01.2010 do 31.12.2010r. gdzie zużyliśmy 2715 kWh w taryfie dziennej
i 3384 kWh w taryfie nocnej za kwotę 2636,05 co daje nam 362 dni przy średniej dziennej 7,28 PLN i przypominam że są to koszty całego prądu zużytego na funkcjonowanie domu gdzie zima dawała na początku roku nieźle do wiwatu.

Okres od 01.01.2011 do 31.12.2011r. gdzie zużyliśmy 2950 kWh w taryfie dziennej
i 4400 kWh w taryfie nocnej za kwotę 3228,63 co daje nam 364 dni przy średniej dziennej 8,87 PLN, tutaj dodać wypada że od sierpnia codziennie w godzinach nocnych pieczemy swój chleb w wypiekaczu więc koszty też nieznacznie wzrosły od tej piekarni oraz w marcu pojawił się kolejny mały "jastrząb" Michałek który również potrzebuje ciepła i koszty te należy już podzielić na 3 osoby dorosłe i dwójkę małych dzieci.

Śmieszą więc mnie teksy o legallecie że drogi, głośny i dziwię się że nikt jeszcze nie napisał że sprośny bo jak w nogi ciepło to wierzcie że "kochać" się chce co widać po małych dzieciach.

Szczerze powiedzieć mogę że nie żałuję i nigdy dotąd nie żałowałem naszej decyzji że mam pompę ciepła połączoną z legalletem bo jak widać taniej już ogrzać się domu nie dam, chyba że spalając jakieś "śmieci" co jest przecież zabronione a na dodatek pewnie czaso i fetoro chłonne.

Pozdrawiam - Piotr - pirania
a przyłącz prądu jest taki jak pisałem wcześniej czyli - licznik dwu taryfowy, przyłącz 9 kWh i 32 A. błędu tutaj nie było jak sądził "piotr.nowy"

3majcie się ciepło wszystkie gazowe zmarzluchy

----------


## Liwko

> Witam Forumowiczów po raz pierwszy i chyba nie ostatni gdyż widzę że toczy się tutaj gorąca dyskusja.
> Zaglądnąłem na forum Muratora z czystej ciekawości (wcześniej śledziłem nowinki technologiczne będąc zagorzałym czytelnikiem i prenumeratorem gazety Budujemy Dom) i widzę że toczy się pewnego rodzaju wymiana doświadczeń na temat opłacalności budowy konkretnych systemów cieplnych w domach które zamieszkujemy. Więc pozwolę sobie przedstawić rozwiązania które zastosowałem w domku w którym obecnie od 15 miesięcy mieszka klasyczna polska rodzina tj. rodzice + 2 dzieci.
> Budowę domu planowaliśmy już w 2007 roku i tak też zadecydowaliśmy że powstanie on w technologii mało u nas stosowanej tj. Legalett  oraz Praefa i całkowicie jesteśmy uzależnieni od energii elektrycznej gdyż CWU i ogrzewanie oraz gotowanie (kuchnie indukcyjna) zostało oparte na zasilaniu prądem elektrycznym (licznik dwu taryfowy, przyłącz 9 kWh i 32 A). 
> Jest to dom Zorza po niewielkich zmianach układu ścian na poddaszu (podniesienie ścianek kolankowych oraz zrezygnowano z jednego pokoju na rzecz garderoby
> i powiększonego hollu)
> 1. powierzchnia zabudowy - 117,95 m2
> 2. kubatura pomieszczeń - 244,85 m2
> 3. powierzchnia użytkowa - 146,18 m2 bez garażu 
> domek wyposażyliśmy w wentylacje nawiewno – wywiewną z odzyskiem ciepła i pełnym sterowaniem elektronicznym – Rekuperatory.pl zamontowaną przez porządną firmę S.E. pana Tomka z Łańcuta,
> ...


Czego ten dom jeszcze nie ma? Legallet, PC, solary, WM z rekuperatorem, rolety. Coś pominąłem? Te wszystkie zabawki kosztowały pewnie tyle co niejeden dom :big grin:

----------


## tomek131

piranie,co tam poszedł sygnał z centrali,że wątek się nie pomyślnie układa i trza było coś napisać w dawnym stylu?

----------


## kinga2

zastanawiam się ile  godzin grzejecie w takie mrozy? mam nastawione 8 h i muszę dogrzewać kozą kaflową bo mam za zimno, za oknem w nocy -15...
w badaniu termowizyjnym nic szczególnego nie wyszło, poza 2 oknami  i narożnikiem budynku na dole-pewnie nieszczelne połączenie  izolacji płyty  i izolacji ścian. 
czy też tak mieliście w pierwszym roku czy to kwestia niewydolności  legalettu tylko w moim przypadku?

----------


## avatar25

My grzejemy teraz 6 godzin.

----------


## MCB

U mnie nie więcej niż 8 godzin.
Ustawione pomiędzy 22:00 a 06:00.
Ostatnia doba:
0 - Sypialnia (PN okno 2,5m2)
8 - Gabinet   (PN,WSCH okno WSCH 2,5m2, PD okno FIX do ogrodu zimowego 2,5m2)
8 - Ogród zimowy (WSCH okno FIX 8,8m2, PD okno tarasowe harmonijka 6,3m2)
8 - Salon (WSCH okno tarasowe HS 8,8m2, PD okno FIX 4,3m2)
8 - Jadalnia (PD okno FIX 4,3m2)
7 - Kuchnia (ZACH okno 2,5m2)
8 - Pralnia (PN okno 0,9m2, ZACH - ściana garażu) + korytarz garażu (ZACH, stalowe drzwi z uszczelką do garażu)
8 - Łazienka  (PN okno 0,9m2)
0 - Garderoba 
0 - Spiżarnia (nieogrzewana, wyizolowana 10cm styro. Mini gwc. Temp. 10st. Drzwi drewniane "zwykłe" z uszczelką)

? - Garaż 40m2 - nieogrzewany. Częściowo zaizolowany od środka. Temp. +4st. Wyraźnie widać, że odbiera ciepło z korytarza.

Na poddaszu 2 pokoje + łazienka, 8 Veluksów, brak ogrzewania. Około 60m2. Wieczorem podgrzałem trochę kominkiem - 1 wsad desek z budowy)

Łączna powierzchnia domu ok. 240m2. Duże przeszklenia. Praktycznie cała ściana wschodnia to okno.
Cały czas rekuperator na 20%. Do tego akwarium 200l - co kilka dni uzupełniam wiadrem wody.

W największe mrozy wychodziło ok. 40PLN na dobę.

Do zrobienia: zaizolowanie wieńca (zostało jeszcze 2/3), docieplenie kanałów reku, docieplenie drzwi do garażu.

----------


## avatar25

> W największe mrozy wychodziło ok. 40PLN na dobę.
> 
> Do zrobienia: zaizolowanie wieńca (zostało jeszcze 2/3), docieplenie kanałów reku, docieplenie drzwi do garażu.


W zeszłym tygodniu wyszło nam 116,56 PLN za cały tydzień.

W jaki sposób docieplić i uszczelnić bramę garażu? Cały czas się nad tym głowie.

----------


## MCB

U mnie są kiepsko osadzone. Ta ściana garażu jest ocieplona od wewnątrz powinienem zrobić drzwi w warstwie ocieplenia. Do tego dodatkowa izolacja na płytę drzwi. W tej chwili mogę dać tylko izolację.

Mowa tu oczywiście o drzwiach z domu do garażu a nie bramie garażowej!

----------


## avatar25

> U mnie są kiepsko osadzone. Ta ściana garażu jest ocieplona od wewnątrz powinienem zrobić drzwi w warstwie ocieplenia. Do tego dodatkowa izolacja na płytę drzwi. W tej chwili mogę dać tylko izolację.
> 
> Mowa tu oczywiście o drzwiach z domu do garażu a nie bramie garażowej!


Rozumiem teraz. Ja nie mam drzwi tylko właśnie bramę i zastanawiałem się czy można coś jeszcze z nią zrobić.

----------


## Dareckyy

Ja wczoraj dorzuciłem jeszcze dwie godziny bardziej tak na wszelki wypadek z powodu zapowiadanych jeszcze większych mrozów. Aktualnie mam ustawione 8 godzin na ogrzewanie od 23:00 do 05:00 i 13:00 do 15:00 bez dogrzewania kominkiem. Temperatury w zależności od pomieszczeń 20-22 st. C

Mam już wyniki badań kamerą termowizyjną, generalnie nieźle wyszły, zwłaszcza pozytywnie zaskoczył mnie montaż stolarki okiennej. Dość dobrze jest zaizolowana płyta po bokach i na styku z izolacją elewacji (tam jest montowany styropian na zakładkę).
Najgorzej jest z górnymi rogami budynku w miejscu połączenia izolacji elewacji z izolacją stropu. Zgłosiłem już temat firmie budowlanej. Poprawić muszę jeszcze uszczelnienie drzwi wejściowych i włazu schodów strychowych.

----------


## piranie

Witam ciepło z domku ZORZA

widzę że mój wpis znów zagotował niektórym zimną krew w żyłach więc odniosę się do komentarzy:
nowa technologia - pompa, rekuperator z solarami i żaluzje  kosztowały łącznie z montażem 54670 zł więc jak widać nie jest to wydatek rzędu niejednego domu chyba że kurnej chaty,
a jeśli chodzi o oszczędność 40 tysięcy to chciałbym ją ujrzeć w realu gdyż wykonanie fundamentów tradycyjnych, ich solidne ocieplenie i dobre odwodnienie a potem wykonanie posadzek itd. też kosztowało w okresie mojej budowy około 30 tys. więc jak już to oszczędności było ok. 10 tys. a na dodatek etat palacza na stałe i dodatkowy koszt zakupu pieca od 4 tys. piec węglowy z podajnikiem do nawet 12 tys. czegoś solidnego na gaz,
jeśli chodzi o sygnał z centrali to nie wiem w jakim ustroju żyje kolega od takiego komentarza, ale jak na razie to na mnie ma wpływ jedynie alkohol a nie jakaś centrala czy firma, piszę i robię na co mam ochotę a jak już pisałem niedowiarków zapraszam nawet w te mrozy do siebie aby włożyli palec prawej dłoni w ciepło z pompy ciepła i przestali podważać prawdę która wypływa z czystego doświadczenia życia w naszym domu już 4 zimę i dopiero wtedy uwierzą jak ewangelicki św. Tomasz w Zmartwychwstałego
dodatkowo napiszę że całkowity koszt budowy, wykończenia i zasiedlenia domu to prawie 447 tys. z kosztem zakupu działki 18 arów więc dzieląc to przez 146 m powierzchni domu wychodzi 3060 zł za metr powierzchni gdzie w blokowej kostce jest to dopiero początek kosztów bo trzeba ją jeszcze wykończyć a na dodatek trzeba mieć jeszcze gdzieś blisko park na ochłoniecie od hałasu „miłych” sąsiadów za ściany.
Pozdrawiam - Piotr P.

„Wolność Tomku w Swoim Domku”

----------


## Liwko

Żeby była jasność. Mam 133m2, PC glikol-woda, żadnych solarów czy rolet (jedna w sypialni). Roczny rachunek za całość 3200zł. Inwestycja mniejsza niż u ciebie o kilkadziesiąt tysięcy a płacimy podobnie. Gdzie tu sens?

----------


## QBELEK

Arturo zapłacisz za prąd nie oszukujmy się, a że więcej czy mniej.......
Skoro Cię nie stać na więcej wybierasz wersję uboższą inwestycji.

----------


## Dareckyy

Piranie,

gdzieś już widziałem dom z Twojego avataru 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

Mam rację?

Liwko,
idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania to podejrzewam, że 99% ludzi na tym forum wybudowało dom bez sensu. A chyba nie tylko o to chodzi budując dom, żeby płacić jak najmniejsze rachunki ...

----------


## QBELEK

Liwko sens jest taki, że płacicie oboje.
Wpadnij jak nie będziesz płacił wcale, wtedy będziesz imponował.

Z życia:
Jeżdżę do pracy W124 disel 3.0 kombi automat zużycie paliwa średnio 9l  
Kolega dojeżdża Oplem Astrą II kombi manual zużycie 6-7l ropy i chce go sprzedać, 
Na dodatek kolega ma garaż a ja nie.
Gdzie tu sens?

----------


## Dareckyy

Arturo,
życzę Ci co najmniej takiego samego zadowolenia z własnych wyborów po zamieszkaniu w swoim domu jak masz teraz po wykonaniu stanu "zero"  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

[QUOTE]


> Liwko,
> idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania to podejrzewam, że 99% ludzi na tym forum wybudowało dom bez sensu.


Dlaczego? Dom się buduje by w nim mieszkać. Czy ktoś zbudował w innym celu? (pomijam deweloperów)



> A chyba nie tylko o to chodzi budując dom, żeby płacić jak najmniejsze rachunki ...


No to po co w takim razie to wszystko? Legalett, PC, solary, bufory, ocieplenia? Nie po to by płacić niskie rachunki??? Dla szpanu???

----------


## QBELEK

Uboższa miałem na myśli tańsza w zakupie.
Przestań mnie oskarżać panie najmądrzejszy.

----------


## piranie

witaj Arturo72
pewnie to 72 w nazwie to twój rok urodzenia więc jesteśmy równolatkami - ale do rzeczy
jest pewna równica w naszym rozumowaniu, ja budowałem dom w 2008 roku od maja do października i w grudniu był już w pełni wykończony i zamieszkały, ceny jakie były wtedy to nie to samo co teraz, też budowałem swój dom na papierze licząc i kalkulując cały 2007 rok i jestem z tego teraz zadowolony czego i Tobie życzę za 4 lata od momentu wprowadzenia się do swego w pełni - zaznaczam w pełni wykończonego domu zaczynając od zera (zakup działki i prawie zero pomocy rodziny)

znam ludzi i mam też takich znajomych którzy wybudowali dom za 250 tys. z tym że mieszkają w jednym pokoju i kuchni a reszta stoi nie wykończona i śmieją się ze mnie że tyle wpakowałem w dom, jednak ja mam do wykorzystania 4 pokoje, salon itd. i nie żałuję moich decyzji tym bardziej że systemy sprawdzają się bez zarzutu i są mało energochłonne,
Legallet w tamtym czasie kosztował mnie 10606 zł zaliczki i 37123 zł  po zakończeniu prac - więc zobacz jakie są realne koszty w tamtym czasie, skoro dziś jest inaczej to nie osądzaj mnie że wtedy byłoby taniej bo również wszystko policzyłem i mam to do dzisiaj zapisane od 18 zł zapłaconych za pierwsze mapki do zakupu działki po ostatnią fakturę za lustro do łazienki.
Miło mi też że Preafa reklamuje się moim domem na facebuku ale nigdy bym na to nie wpadł gdyby nie Dareckyy - chwała i ukłony za linka  :Smile:  
(nie cierpię portali społecznościowych)

tak więc każdy z Nas inwestorów dokonuje przemyślanych inwestycji w momencie swojej budowy i życzę wszystkim aby byli równie zadowoleni ze swoich wyborów jak jesteśmy My - PIRANIE
Pozdrawiam

----------


## QBELEK

Liwko dla bezpieczeństwa i dobrego samopoczucia przy jak największym komforcie zamieszkania.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko dla bezpieczeństwa i dobrego samopoczucia przy jak największym komforcie zamieszkania.


Czekaj, czekaj, o jakim bezpieczeństwie piszesz i o jakim komforcie?

----------


## QBELEK

Jak będzie blackout napalę w kominku, załączę agregat prądotwórczy i dzieciaki nie zamarzną. Rolety antywłamaniowe wiadomo, plus jakaś intymność. itd.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Legallet w tamtym czasie kosztował mnie 10606 zł zaliczki i 37123 zł po zakończeniu prac - więc zobacz jakie są realne koszty w tamtym czasie, skoro dziś jest inaczej to nie osądzaj mnie że wtedy byłoby taniej bo również wszystko policzyłem...


Wychodzi 320 zł za 1m2. Mnie, rok później zaoferował legalett cenę ok 500 zł za m2. (płyta pod dom 150 m za ok 70 tyś). Wygląda na to że to jakaś hiper-mega promocja była. Też bym sie na taką cenę zdecydował. Może napisz jak żeś to sobie załatwił? Wujek tam pracuje czy co? Inni ktorzy w tym czasie budowali zdaje sie takiej ceny za metr nie mieli. Nie ma to jak miec układy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Uboższa miałem na myśli tańsza w zakupie.


A... w takim razie uboższa = korzystniejsza.
Mogłeś od razu napisać:
"wybierasz wersję *korzystniejszą* inwestycji."

----------


## tomek131

Arturo ,musisz tu i na innych forach chwalić ten system ,to też dostaniesz taką promocję  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Jak będzie blackout napalę w kominku, załączę agregat prądotwórczy i dzieciaki nie zamarzną.


A to tylko przy Legalett można mieć kominek?




> Rolety antywłamaniowe wiadomo, plus jakaś intymność. itd.


No właśnie nie wiadomo, bo zaręczam cię, że z antywłamalnością niewiele mają wspólnego, a do intymności wystarczą zasłony. 
Rolety mają jedną dużą zaletę, chronią latem przed zbytnim nagrzewaniem domu, ale ja w tym celu już posadziłem sobie drzewka liściaste za 50zł.

----------


## avatar25

> Arturo ,musisz tu i na innych forach chwalić ten system ,to też dostaniesz taką promocję


Dlaczego nikt nie mówił wcześniej. Mi żadnej zniżki nie dali mimo chwalenia systemu  :sad:  Muszę do nich maila napisać. 

Panie Tomku a Panu kto płaci za niechwalenie systemu??

----------


## perm

> Dlaczego nikt nie mówił wcześniej. Mi żadnej zniżki nie dali mimo chwalenia systemu  Muszę do nich maila napisać. 
> 
> Panie Tomku a Panu kto płaci za niechwalenie systemu??


Ja chwaliłem Legalett za rzetelne wykonawstwo ale jedyne czego sie doczekałem to śmiesznych oskarżeń o trollowanie.

----------


## QBELEK

Nie znam innego systemu do sprzęgnięcia kominka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym o tak małych gabarytach instalacji.

Rolety antywłamaniowe a nie popularne "rolety antywłamaniowe"  :smile: 

Kto płaci tanio płaci dwa razy. Oczywiście to duże uproszczenie.

----------


## Liwko

> Rolety antywłamaniowe a nie popularne "rolety antywłamaniowe"


Popytaj gliniarzy, kiedy ostatni raz słyszeli o włamaniu przez okno.
Z czego masz ściany zewnętrzne?

----------


## perm

> ...
> Kto płaci tanio płaci dwa razy. Oczywiście to duże uproszczenie.


Bardzo duże uproszczenie, bo co mają powiedzieć ci którzy zapłacili drogo za byle co?

----------


## QBELEK

Nie będę przeciągał dyskusji o roletach na tym wątku. 

Perm zależy co masz na myśli byle co.

----------


## perm

> Nie będę przeciągał dyskusji o roletach na tym wątku. 
> 
> Perm zależy co masz na myśli byle co.


Legalett oczywiście. Nie chce mi sie już po raz dziesiąty pisac czemu uważam ten wyrób za nieuzasadnienie drogi. Tani styropian oferowany klientom w standardzie jest na czele mojej listy.

----------


## QBELEK

Ale gdzie są Ci którzy zapłacili za legalett i uważają to za byle co. 
Że Ty tak uważasz wie połowa forum ale nigdy legalettu nie miałeś.

----------


## perm

> Ale gdzie są Ci którzy zapłacili za legalett i uważają to za byle co. 
> Że Ty tak uważasz wie połowa forum ale nigdy legalettu nie miałeś.


Mój ś.p. teść, starszy człowiek dał się kiedyś namówić swojej siostrze na udział w "promocji" pościeli wełnianej. Oczywiście super, hiper ekstra. Wrócił do domu dumny dzwigając kołdrę, poduszkę i jaśka. Zapłacił za nie na raty 1800 zł. Taką samą dokładnie pościel mozna było kupić na allegro za 300 zł. Teściowi dali do tego "gratis" w postaci imponującego kompletu garnków więc był dumny że zrobił taki świetny interes. Do końca zycia nie dał się przekonać że popełnił błąd. Ja z żoną nie chcieliśmy go dołować więc kiwneliśmy głowami i więcej tematu pościeli i garnków nie poruszaliśmy. Garnki zresztą trzeba było wyrzucić bo ich plastikowe rączki nie wytrzymywały temperatury gotującej wody. Inne siostry jednak nie dały teściowi żyć. On jednak przynajmniej dla innych prezentował niezłomne przekonanie że zrobił dobry interes. Zawsze znalazł jakiś argument za. A to certyfikat, a to te garnki, a to trochę inny wzór przeszycia. On miał lepszą pościel i koniec.
Jakoś bardzo przypomina mi to postawę tych którzy Legalett kupili. Ślepota na fakty. Co tam tanie styro, co tam cena, co tam hałasujące agregaty. Moje jest najmojsze i koniec.

----------


## Dareckyy

Jak czytam wpisy niektórych nie użytkowników Legalettu, to odnoszę wrażenie, że chcieliby mieć to rozwiązanie u siebie (a przynajmniej brali go pod uwagę), ale ze względu na koszt zrezygnowali z niego i wybrali inne, korzystniejsze *z ich punku widzenia*. Gratuluję bardzo i cieszę się, że są z tego wyboru tacy zadowoleni. 

Trudno jest jednak zrozumieć, dlaczego teraz tak zawzięcie krytykują to rozwiązanie i starają się udowodnić, że każdy kto się na to rozwiązanie zdecydował jest głupszy od nich ... Najwidoczniej ten typ tak ma ...

Kwestia kosztów i opłacalności danego rozwiązania jest, moim zdaniem, sprawą indywidualną i subiektywną. Można o nich dyskutować, wymieniać się swoimi uwagami, doświadczeniami, ale róbmy to na jakimś poziomie.

Kwestia styropianu jest roztrząsana od wielu lat w tym i innych wątkach do znudzenia. Nie tylko Legalett stosuje m.in. EPS 100 pod płytę. Fakty są takie, że to konstruktor płyty dobiera odpowiedni do planowanego domu i warunków gruntowych rodzaj materiału izolacyjnego i bierze za oto odpowiedzialność, a inwestor może sobie zażyczyć zastosowanie materiału o lepszych parametrach (tak jak w przypadku innych elementów budynku). Argument, że Legalett proponuje EPS 100, żeby obniżyć cenę swojego produktu, albo zarobić więcej *jest dla mnie* bardzo wątpliwy ... 

Miłego i ciepłego weekendu  :smile:

----------


## tmann*

Nie czytalem caly watek, ale na temat EPS 100 pod plyta uwazam, ze to faktycznie nieporozumienie. Nie chodzi przeciez tylko o nosnosc, a rowniez o parametry izolacyjne. My pod plytamy zawsze stosujemy XPS 200, i to wiemy, ze parametry sa dobre i rowniez po 10 lat. Do izolacji pionowej stosujemy EPS 120.
Biorac pod uwage ceny ktore oferuje Legalett, to faktycznie mam troche watpliwosci, ale to inny temat.
Ogolnie uwazam ze plyty grzewcza bez wylewki w tradycyjnim sensie troche nie jest to, ja wole plyte fundamentowa, owszem z ociepleniem, ale na to dodatkowo styropian, podlogowke i wylewke ktora ma dylatacje miedzy pokojami, wtedy nie mam most dzwiekowy pod calym domem. A cenowo... no coz, w najgorzszym przypadku wychodzi chyba na to samo.

Na temat XPS vs EPS wszystkie informacje sa dostepne co do parametry itd.

----------


## perm

> Jak czytam wpisy niektórych nie użytkowników Legalettu, to odnoszę wrażenie, że chcieliby mieć to rozwiązanie u siebie (a przynajmniej brali go pod uwagę), ale ze względu na koszt zrezygnowali z niego i wybrali inne, korzystniejsze *z ich punku widzenia*. Gratuluję bardzo i cieszę się, że są z tego wyboru tacy zadowoleni. 
> 
> Trudno jest jednak zrozumieć, dlaczego teraz tak zawzięcie krytykują to rozwiązanie i starają się udowodnić, że każdy kto się na to rozwiązanie zdecydował jest głupszy od nich ... Najwidoczniej ten typ tak ma ...


Odwracasz kota. Posty, przynajmniej moje są reakcją na uporczywe wmawianie potencjalnym klientom w tym również wątku że Legalett jest tanią i jedyną alternatywą, do tego że jest to jakieś super rozwiązanie. Nie jest. Jest drogie, ma sporo wad. Na szczęście przynajmniej od strony wykonawczej firma Legalett jawi się godną polecenia.




> Kwestia kosztów i opłacalności danego rozwiązania jest, moim zdaniem, sprawą indywidualną i subiektywną. Można o nich dyskutować, wymieniać się swoimi uwagami, doświadczeniami, ale róbmy to na jakimś poziomie.


Poziom był do momentu aż Legaletowcy zamiast używać argumentów zaczęli pisać o trollowaniu, głupocie adwersarzy, zajmowaniu się nieistotnymi szczegółami. 




> Kwestia styropianu jest roztrząsana od wielu lat w tym i innych wątkach do znudzenia. Nie tylko Legalett stosuje m.in. EPS 100 pod płytę. Fakty są takie, że to konstruktor płyty dobiera odpowiedni do planowanego domu i warunków gruntowych rodzaj materiału izolacyjnego i bierze za oto odpowiedzialność, a inwestor może sobie zażyczyć zastosowanie materiału o lepszych parametrach (tak jak w przypadku innych elementów budynku). Argument, że Legalett proponuje EPS 100, żeby obniżyć cenę swojego produktu, albo zarobić więcej *jest dla mnie* bardzo wątpliwy ...


A kto jeszcze stosuje EPS 100 pod płytą jako standard? Czemu konstruktor Legalett uważa że nośność EPS 100 to 100 kN/m2 i tylko ten parametr się liczy? Czemu nie zauważa czy też nie chce zauważać efektu pełzania dla zapobieżenia ktoremu niektórzy producenci zamieszczają w kartach technicznych warunek dopuszczalnego obciążenia długotrwałego? Czemu w Niemczech nie dopuszcza się wogóle stosowania takiego styro pod płytą? Czemu producenci pytani o to styro mówią wprost że nie jest do tego przeznaczony? Czym można ignorowanie tych faktów tłumaczyć jak nie oszczędnościami?

----------


## tmann*

zupelnie sie zgadzam co na temat EPS 100 pod plyta. 
oto pare informacje na roznice:

http://www.e-izolacje.pl/a/4487,xps-...-styropianie/1
http://muratordom.pl/budowa/izolacje...y,18_3283.html
http://www.knaufblog.pl/index.php/20...zym-to-sie-je/
http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...112/Itemid,38/

----------


## QBELEK

Perm ale zes pojechał po teściu. Dla ciebie kazdy sposób jest dobry, nawet pamięć o zmarłym.

Perm razem z Arturo specjalnie używacie nowomowy, imputujecie użytkownikom legalettu słowa, których nie używali nazywając ich kłamcami. 

Uczestniczę w tej dyskusji z 1,5 roku i żaden zdeklarowany użytkownik systemu nie chwalił się jaką ma tanią inwestycję z legalettem. 

To jest system drogi w budowie ale szybki w wykonaniu, który w przyszłości generuje niskie koszty ogrzewania przy najbardziej ergonomicznym rozkładzie temperatury dla mieszkańców. 

Jesli ktos ma wątpliwości co do styro eps-100, jest opcja xps co oczywiście podraża inwestycję.  

Logiczne jest arturo że mając wykonany fundament  według swojego widzimisię, będziesz wychwalał swoje nie przyznajac się że wolałbyś kanały powietrzne które są dla ciebie za drogie bo chroni je patent.

----------


## Liwko

> To jest system drogi, który w przyszłości generuje niskie koszty ogrzewania przy najbardziej ergonomicznym rozkładzie temperatury dla mieszkańców.


Drogi to fakt, ale niby w jaki sposób generuje niskie koszty ogrzewania? Niskie koszty ogrzewania generuje małe zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło!!!!!!!!!

----------


## QBELEK

Podejrzewam bo naukowcem nie jestem, że sposób emitowania ciepła implikuje komfort cieplny u mieszkańców przy mniejszym wydatku energii grzewczej. Dotykając podłogi nie czuje się, że jest cieplejsza a mimo to w domu jest miłe ciepełko.

----------


## perm

> Perm ale zes pojechał po teściu. Dla ciebie kazdy sposób jest dobry, nawet pamięć o zmarłym.


Wara ci od mojego teścia. Był złotym człowiekiem ale jak każdy popełniał błędy. Nie potrafił też czy tez nie chciał do niektorych się przyznać co kropka w kropkę przypomina nieszczęsnych nabywców Legalett. To że imputujesz mi nieczyste wobec niego intencje świadczy tylko o tym jaką miernotą jesteś. Koniec mojej z tobą rozmowy. Będziesz tu juz dla mnie prymitywnym Legalettu marketingowcem. Ja jak i pewnie każdy normalny człowiek do takich sugesti bym się nie posunął. Wystawiłes sobie świadectwo. Gdybym cię spotkał napluł bym ci w pysk.

----------


## Liwko

> Podejrzewam bo naukowcem nie jestem, że sposób emitowania ciepła implikuje komfort cieplny u mieszkańców przy mniejszym wydatku energii grzewczej. Dotykając podłogi nie czuje się, że jest cieplejsza a mimo to w domu jest miłe ciepełko.


A czy czymś się różni ciepło ogrzewania systemem Legalett i zwykłą podłogówką, czy to wodną czy na kablach? Nie ma kompletnie różnicy. A skoro nie ma różnicy to po co przepłacać?

----------


## fotohobby

> Podejrzewam bo naukowcem nie jestem, że sposób emitowania ciepła implikuje komfort cieplny u mieszkańców przy mniejszym wydatku energii grzewczej. Dotykając podłogi nie czuje się, że jest cieplejsza a mimo to w domu jest miłe ciepełko.


Naukowcem nie jesteś, ale chyba różdżkarzem, skoro potrafisz wyczuć, ze w płycie grzeją kable, kanały powietrzna, czy przewody w wodą.
Choć zaraz... Kanały powietrzne rzeczywiscie można wyczuć. No, może nie tyle wyczuć, co usłyszeć  :smile:

----------


## perm

> Naukowcem nie jesteś, ale chyba różdżkarzem, skoro potrafisz wyczuć, ze w płycie grzeją kable, kanały powietrzna, czy przewody w wodą.
> Choć zaraz... Kanały powietrzne rzeczywiscie można wyczuć. No, może nie tyle wyczuć, co usłyszeć


Oni taki bełkot powtarzaja tu od początku tego wątku. Nie trzeba tego brac poważnie. Rozwolnienie związane z mozliwościa zwolnienia z pracy powoduje że wypisują podobne kocopały.

----------


## Dareckyy

Perm, sam zaniżasz poziom wypowiedzi na tym forum i obrażasz innych.

Liwko,

jeśli nie widzisz różnicy w systemach budowania domów poza ceną, to trudno z Tobą dyskutować. Dalej starasz się przekonać, że wybudowałeś najlepszy dom na tym forum, a wszyscy inni wybudowali swoje bezsensu i za drogo. I niech tak zastanie ...


Panowie,

tytuł tego wątku odnosi się do doświadczeń mieszkańców domów, w którym jest zastosowana płyta fundamentowa grzewcza Legalett. Nikt tu na siłę nie stara się ściągać użytkowników z innych wątków i przekonać ich o wyższości tego rozwiązania nad innymi. A tym bardziej obrażać ich imputując im wprost lub pośrednio jakimi są głupkami. Tego samego oczekuję od Was  :smile:

----------


## perm

> Perm, sam zaniżasz poziom wypowiedzi na tym forum i obrażasz innych.
> ...


Może tak ponabijamy sie z twojego dziadka? Jakos tego "drobiazgu" nie dostrzegłes.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko,
> 
> jeśli nie widzisz różnicy w systemach budowania domów poza ceną, to trudno z Tobą dyskutować. Dalej starasz się przekonać, że wybudowałeś najlepszy dom na tym forum, a wszyscy inni wybudowali swoje bezsensu i za drogo. I niech tak zastanie ...
> 
> 
> Panowie,
> 
> tytuł tego wątku odnosi się do doświadczeń mieszkańców domów, w którym jest zastosowana płyta fundamentowa grzewcza Legalett. Nikt tu na siłę nie stara się ściągać użytkowników z innych wątków i przekonać ich o wyższości tego rozwiązania nad innymi. A tym bardziej obrażać ich imputując im wprost lub pośrednio jakimi są głupkami. Tego samego oczekuję od Was


Wcale nie twierdzę, że wybudowałem najlepszy dom. Mam kilka baboli, o których jasno informuję. Natomiast za nic nie mogę zrozumieć sensu systemu Legalett. Ani to tanie, ani komfortowe, ani tanie w eksploatacji. Może masz rację, nie mogę zrozumieć tych, którzy dali się na to naciągnąć.

----------


## Dareckyy

Perm,

nikt tu się z mojego dziadka jak dotąd nie nabijał, bo nie dałem mu do tego powodów ... Wyluzuj  :smile: 

Liwko,
i nikt Cię tu nie chce o tym przekonać. Tylko po co znowu chcesz kogoś obrazić używając słowa "naciągnąć"?

----------


## perm

> Perm,
> 
> nikt tu się z mojego dziadka jak dotąd nie nabijał, bo nie dałem mu do tego powodów ... Wyluzuj


Łatwo ci powiedzieć. Nie powiem bym sie zdziwił ale nie będę tego tolerował. 
Tu tak jest od początku. Dyskusja na argumenty jest nie na rekę tym którzy tu tak za Legalett walczą. Jedyne na co może oczekiwac z ich strony ktos kto ma wątpliwości to własnie takie zagrywki poniżej pasa.

----------


## Dareckyy

Jestem użytkownikiem tego systemu, zapłaciłem za niego bez żadnych zniżek i nie mam żadnego interesu "walczyć" za niego. Sam sporo wyniosłem z tego wątku i mogę służyć swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem. Staram się prowadzić merytoryczną dyskusję i reagować, jak rozmowa schodzi poniżej kulturalnego poziomu. 

Panowie cieszmy się weekendem, odstresować można się w inny sposób  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko,
> i nikt Cię tu nie chce o tym przekonać. Tylko po co znowu chcesz kogoś obrazić używając słowa "naciągnąć"?


Czekaj czekaj, jeżeli się nie da przekonać do tego, jakimiś sensownymi argumentami, to słowo "naciągnąć" jest tu chyba jak najbardziej na miejscu.

----------


## QBELEK

> Naukowcem nie jesteś, ale chyba różdżkarzem, skoro potrafisz wyczuć, ze w płycie grzeją kable, kanały powietrzna, czy przewody w wodą.
> Choć zaraz... Kanały powietrzne rzeczywiscie można wyczuć. No, może nie tyle wyczuć, co usłyszeć


Twój drwiący ton wysławiania się, demaskuje do jakiej typu ludzi należysz. 

 Ja nie usłyszę nigdy, bo mam obustronny ciężki niedosłuch natomiast małżonka jest głucha, także argument hałasu w przypadku naszej rodziny przepada. Głuchy może wyczuć wibracje, w ten sposób działają dyskoteki dla głuchych. Żona wibracji, nawet tych z centralki nie odczuwa.

----------


## QBELEK

Zawsze miałem szacunek do starszych ludzi mimo, że czasem z naszego punktu widzenia nie radzą sobie z rzeczywistością to fakt że tyle przeżyli jest powodem do dumy. Czym że jest zakup garnka czy pościeli, który pokrzepił ich serce wobec całego ludzkiego żywota? 

Imputowanie to twoja specjalność perm. Bronisz się przez atak, atakujesz mimo że powinieneś się wstydzić.
Zauważyłem że swój ciągnie do swojego i za perm zaraz pojawiają się różni elokwentni inaczej.

----------


## Dareckyy

Liwko,

nie napisałem, że nie ma sensownych argumentów, tylko że nie mam powodu ani ochoty Ciebie, ani kogokolwiek innego przekonywać do Legalettu.

----------


## QBELEK

> A czy czymś się różni ciepło ogrzewania systemem Legalett i zwykłą podłogówką, czy to wodną czy na kablach? Nie ma kompletnie różnicy. A skoro nie ma różnicy to po co przepłacać?


 Są istotne różnice. Żeby nie nabijać postów proponuję przeczytać wątek od początku  :big grin: .

----------


## QBELEK

Jako użytkownicy wymieniamy się doświadczeniami i wyjaśniamy jak umiemy czemu mamy ten a nie inny system. A że dla perm, tomka innych nowych jest to forma ukrytej reklamy to cóż: punkt widzenia zależy od wielu czynników okazuje się.

----------


## Liwko

> Są istotne różnice.


Jakie? Ciepło od każdego rodzaju ogrzewania podłogowego odczuwamy tak samo!!! Czy te ciepło od Legalettu ma inny kolor albo zapach?

----------


## QBELEK

Arturo a czy ja napisałem że zależy?
Poćwicz czytanie ze zrozumieniem, przestań dopowiadać i oskarżać.

Twoja czy moja, ale w mojej okolicy nikt nie słyszał żeby tak szybko fundament budować i to jeszcze w przy obsadzie trzech ludzi. Nie znalazłem żadnej firmy chyba że chciałbym budować dla przemysłu.

----------


## perm

> Liwko,
> 
> nie napisałem, że nie ma sensownych argumentów, tylko że nie mam powodu ani ochoty Ciebie, ani kogokolwiek innego przekonywać do Legalettu.


Ja bym na twoim miejscu jednak przekonywał. Zdaje sie jesteś z wyboru zadowolony. Wiem czemu bo czytałem poprzednie twoje posty. Zrobiono fundament szybko, bez fuszerek, stać cie było, działa tak że nie musisz o nim mysleć, rodzaj izolacji pod spodem ne uważasz za istotny czy tez to co jest wg ciebie wystarczy w zupełności. Taka argumentacja jest w pełni zrozumiała. Ja gdybym nie miał uprzedzenia do plastiku pod domem (niezaleznie czy to EPS czy XPS) pewnie tez postawiłbym na tym dom. Taki sposób myslenia znajdzie jak sądze wielu zwolenników. 
Nie mozna jednak pisać ze to system idealny i tani w porównaniu z innymi, że rodzaj izolacji pod płytą nie ma znaczenia, że powietrze jako nosnik energii to najlepsze rozwiązanie bo to delikatnie mówiąc mijanie sie z prawdą. Jeżeli ktos zdecyduje sie na Legalett znając jego mocne i słabe stronu to jego sprawa ale wprowadzanie w błąd tylko po to by ktoś ten system kupił jest nie w porządku.

----------


## Liwko

> To że w Twojej okolicy nikt nie słyszał to nie znaczy,że nie można inaczej.
> Właśnie dlatego na zadupiu ludzie powinni wiedzieć,że istnieje tańszy sposób na grzewczą płytę fundamentową,zdecydowanie tańszą od legalett.W moim przypadku tańszą o 40tys.zł i Ty także powienieś im to mówić


40tyś. dla jednych to dużo a dla innych nawet nie jedna wypłata. Jeżeli ten system niósł by za sobą jakieś dodatkowe plusy w porównaniu do innego to ok, mogę zrozumieć rozpustę. Ale nie niesie.

----------


## QBELEK

Kłamiesz, wprowadzasz w błąd, czysty marketing itd. To brzmi jak propaganda. Robisz ze mnie potwora marketingu  :big grin: . A ja tylko mieszkam.
Gdzie ja pisałem że tylko legalett. Jeśli piszę ze lubię swoja mietkę i wymieniam jej zalety i wady to nie znaczy, że nakłaniam do jeżdżenia marką mercedes.  

Liwko jak komuś zależy to znajdzie plusy czytając cały wątek. Tobie nie zależy bo i poco jak już masz dom. Więc po co tu w ogóle jesteś? Dla sportu? Idź może wyprowadzić enia z równowagi  :big grin: .

----------


## tomek131

Jedno jest znamienne.Ten Legalett i Praefa najczęściej łapią naiwniaków budujących domki po 90m.Wygląda ,że target jest określony.Oni wiedzą ,że im kto ma mniej kasy tym bardziej naiwny (logiczne) i przyjedzie taki Abakon czy Pref-bud i poskleja mu domek z byle czego za furmankę kasy ,a on się będzie cieszył ,że ma ciepły domek w cenie mieszkania.

----------


## QBELEK

Bogaci naiwniacy się nie chwalą swoimi monstrami legalettowymi z wiadomych powodów, musisz to uwzględnić Liwko.
 Wiem że w pobliżu mam takiego jegomościa z legalettem na bagnach z podgrzewanym basenem i co tam jeszcze a mimo to nie znalazłem go na liście referencyjnej.

----------


## fotohobby

> Twój drwiący ton wysławiania się, demaskuje do jakiej typu ludzi należysz. 
> 
>  Ja nie usłyszę nigdy, bo mam obustronny ciężki niedosłuch natomiast małżonka jest głucha, także argument hałasu w przypadku naszej rodziny przepada. Głuchy może wyczuć wibracje, w ten sposób działają dyskoteki dla głuchych. Żona wibracji, nawet tych z centralki nie odczuwa.


Widzisz... Jak ktoś sugeruje, że ciepło przekazywane wyżej przez betonową płytę wykonaną przez Legalett, jest lepsze od ciepła przekazywanego wyżej przez betonową płytę wykonaną (za 60%ceny L. i z lepszą izolacją) przez inną firmę, to taki ton jest uzasadniony.
Bo albo mam do czynenia z szeptaną reklamą (co jeszcze potrafię zrozumieć), albo jeszcze jesteś pod wpływem ulotek i marketimgu firmy L  :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

Qbelek powiedział że: legalett jest lepszy.
Gdzie jest ta fraza? Moder pewnie wykasował ale nie naiwni swoje wiedzą.

----------


## fotohobby

Napisałem: "sugeruje", bo to Ty stwierdziłeś:  "Są istotne różnice" , kiedy Liwko zapytał Cię, czym różni się ciepło z L, od ciepła z innych płyt.

Wiemy, że są "istotne różnice" - pod L. leży EPS 100, zamiast XPS, czy choć EPS 200, ale na jakość ciepła to akurat nei wpływa  :smile: 

Napisałeś też: "sposób emitowania ciepła implikuje komfort cieplny mieszkańców"
To akurat prawda, tyle, ze płyta z kanałami powietrznymi i przewodami wodnymi sposobem emitowania ciepłą sie nei różnią...

----------


## QBELEK

Ogrzewanie wodne w typowej podłogówce działa na wyższej temperaturze (mniejsza akumulacja) i ciepło podłogi wyraźnie czuć. Ja tak to odczuwam w domu moich rodziców. Akumulacja legalettu jest dużo większa co powoduje dużą bezwładność (dla niektórych może to być wadą), ciepło emitowane jest cały dzień przez co może operować na niższej temperaturze, podłogówka standardowa szybciej się nagrzewa ale tez szybciej się wychładza i do nocnej taryfy nie dociągnie. 
Jeśli ktoś nie czytał całego wątku to nie wie że mam kanadyjczyka, którego ściany nie są akumulatorami i pozbawienie źródła ciepła na pół dnia może spowodować szybkie wychłodzenie wnętrza budynku. Dlatego zabezpieczam się legalettem  elektrycznym, podobnie jak dociepleniem ścian od środka, kominkiem i agregatem prądotwórczym (w przyszłości).
Sami się sugerujecie, naginacie moje intencje według swojego uznania. Nie czytacie całego wątku tylko pojedyncze posty a te są tylko wyrywkiem kontekstu.

----------


## perm

*"...Akumulacja legalettu jest dużo większa...*" 
I takie własnie banialuki wypisuja tu od początku te wszystkie śmieszne legaletowe ludki. Akumulacja jest zależna tylko i wyłącznie od masy betonu i niczego więcej. Kazdy fundament płytowy czy to Legalett czy to zrobiony przez pana Kazia w taczce ma przy takiej samej masie praktycznie taką samą akumulacyjność. Czekamy dalej na wyssane z palca uzasadnienia kupna Legalett.

----------


## Liwko

> Ogrzewanie wodne w typowej podłogówce działa na wyższej temperaturze (mniejsza akumulacja) i ciepło podłogi wyraźnie czuć. Ja tak to odczuwam w domu moich rodziców. Akumulacja legalettu jest dużo większa co powoduje dużą bezwładność (dla niektórych może to być wadą), ciepło emitowane jest cały dzień przez co może operować na niższej temperaturze, podłogówka standardowa szybciej się nagrzewa ale tez szybciej się wychładza i do nocnej taryfy nie dociągnie.


Matko jedyna, już teraz rozumiem jaki kit się wciska ludziom. Łapy opadają.

----------


## QBELEK

Jakich wtórnych analfabetów funkcjonalnych mamy na forum. Strach pisać.

----------


## perm

Najlepiej wypisywac idiotyzmy i mieć pretensje do innych że ich nie pojmują. Czekamy na dalsze popisy elokwencji marketingowej.

----------


## tomek131

Jakbyśta się nie nadali wcignąć w Legalett i Praefy i inne i do tego wybudowane przez Pref-bud czy Abakon ,to byśta mieli domy ,a nie domki jak karmniki dla ptaszków na drzewie 
Zapłaciliśta po 100tys więcej na domku i nic z tego nie macie.
A byli tu tacy z Luszowic ,bułke przez bibułkę a.... gdzie oni?Jak tam ?Dalej tacy zakochani w technologii i wykonawcy? Pamiętacie jak się łopaty łamały w ferworze pracy wykonawcom . Hahhahaa były jaja naprawdę,kabaret

----------


## fotohobby

> Ogrzewanie wodne w typowej podłogówce działa na wyższej temperaturze (mniejsza akumulacja) i ciepło podłogi wyraźnie czuć. Ja tak to odczuwam w domu moich rodziców. Akumulacja legalettu jest dużo większa co powoduje dużą bezwładność (dla niektórych może to być wadą), ciepło emitowane jest cały dzień przez co może operować na niższej temperaturze, podłogówka standardowa szybciej się nagrzewa ale tez szybciej się wychładza i do nocnej taryfy nie dociągnie.


Co za indolencja....
Wytłumacz mi, mój drogi, w jaki sposób i o ile może być większa akumulacja płyty żelbetowej z kanałąmi powietrznymi od płyty żelbetowej z zatopionymi w niej (albo położonymi na niej w dodatkowej wylewce, nie oddzielonej warstwą styro) przewodami z wodą ?

Odpowiem za Ciebie - akumulacje nie może być większa, a nawet będzie mniejsza, szczególne w przypadku dodatkowej wylewki 
Pomijając już fakt, że woda w tej płycie ma większą akumulację, niz powietrze...

I ty jeszcze masz czelnosć ludzi od analfabetów wyzywać...

----------


## QBELEK

Ale moi rodzice mają tradycyjną podłogówkę tak jak większość posiadaczy owych i do tego porównywalem. Wody zatopionej w fundamencie nie widziałem u nikogo w realu. Nierozumiecie nawet co amator pisze a co dopiero profesjonalne opracowania. Chyba że jesteście zaślepieni w zawiści.
Nigdy niewybudowałbym domu na 180 m2 legalettu, wtedy może kombinowałbym jak arturo ale mam domek mały i zakup systemu legalett jest mniejszy chociaż w przeliczeniu na m2 cena jest wysoka. Zresztą miałem ograniczone pole czasowe i musiałem się spieszyć dlatego też kanadyjczyk. Chyba za długie posty piszę, sam jestem sobie winien że banda czworga się gubi.
Pytanie: czy istnieje oferta systemu wodnyego fundamentu grzewczego którego źródło ciepła zmieszczę w podłodze?

----------


## Liwko

Twoi rodzice mają skopaną izolację domu i muszą grzać do wyższych temperatur.

----------


## QBELEK

Podłoga się włącza gdy kratka dgp kominka  nie podaje ciepła. Czujniki powietrzne.

----------


## QBELEK

Wyciąg z wcześniejszych wątków:

"Z Instrukcji Kisana
2.2.1.Temperatura podłogi 
 W ogrzewaniu podłogowym występuje ograniczenie temperatury powierzchni podłogi. Optymalna temperatura wynosi 24–26°C. Ze względu na odczucie komfortu cieplnego, temperatura podłogi nie powinna przekraczać: 
 - 29°C w strefie stałego pobytu ludzi (pomieszczenia mieszkalne i biurowe), 
 - 35°C w strefie brzegowej, 
 - 33°C w kuchniach i łazienkach, 
 - 27°C w pomieszczeniach roboczych, gdzie pracuje się na stojąco. 

 W przypadku Legalett temp. podłogi opisywana przez producentów i komentowana przez ekspertów to 21-24 st. C (z informacją o braku prądów konwekcyjnych i znaczenia tego dla alergików)."

----------


## Liwko

> Wyciąg z wcześniejszych wątków:
> 
> "Z Instrukcji Kisana
> 2.2.1.Temperatura podłogi 
>  W ogrzewaniu podłogowym występuje ograniczenie temperatury powierzchni podłogi. Optymalna temperatura wynosi 24–26°C. Ze względu na odczucie komfortu cieplnego, temperatura podłogi nie powinna przekraczać: 
>  - 29°C w strefie stałego pobytu ludzi (pomieszczenia mieszkalne i biurowe), 
>  - 35°C w strefie brzegowej, 
>  - 33°C w kuchniach i łazienkach, 
>  - 27°C w pomieszczeniach roboczych, gdzie pracuje się na stojąco. 
> ...


Śmiać mi się chce :big grin: 
Wybacz, ale temperatura podłogi wynikać będzie z zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło i nie będzie zależna od jakiegokolwiek systemu!!! Wyobraź sobie dom bardzo dobrze ocieplony i taki bez ocieplenia. Do jakich temperatur trzeba będzie grzać podłogę w tych dwóch przypadkach by utrzymać 22*? I żeby ci ułatwić, w obydwu zastosowano system Legalett. :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Drogi QBELEK, a Twoi rodzice to mają ławy fundamentowe i podłogę na gruncie, czy płytę fundamentową (jak grubą ?) z wylewką i podłogówką bezpośrednio na niej ?
Bo wydaje mi się, że nie do końca czyjesz różnice...

Co to wody zatopionej w fundamencie proszę:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...XPSie-zrobiona!
Ładna płyta na XPSie

Robi to nawet Legalett, i fajnie, bo wreszcie uznali, że warto zstosować medium lepiej transportujące ciepło, niż powietrze, szkoda tylko, że nadal narzucają sobie takie marże, że lepiej wykonać to rękami "pana Zenka"
http://www.legalett.com.pl/oferta/pr...odlogowym.html

Co od temperatur płyty, to przecież ona zależy TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE od tego, ile ciepła ma płyta dostarczyć pomieszczeniom, a nie, jakie medium to ciepło do tej płyty transportuje.
Jeśłi masz dwa identycznie zbudowane domy, tyle, że w płycie jednego płynie woda, w płycie drugiego przepływa powietrze, to OBYDWIE płyty muszą zostać nagrzane do TEJ SAMEJ temperatury.
Czy można jeszcze jaśniej ?
Ja nie potrafię...

----------


## QBELEK

Chyba zużycie energii będzie zależało od zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło. Temperaturę możesz regulować w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach w podłogówce jak wolisz. Byleby nie przekraczać wartości bezpiecznych dla domownika i ewentualnie podłogi.
Nie potrafię wyobrazić sobie legalettu bez minimów przenikalności ciepła przez ściany i okna które zresztą sa ujęte w zaleceniach producenta. Jeśli to będzie legalett agregaty dłużej będa grzały kanały w mniej szczelnym budynku. Ale to teoria. W rzeczywistości do każdego projektu domu opracowywany jest inny projekt fundamentu, z doborem mocy agregatów i rozkładem kanałów.

----------


## Liwko

> Chyba zużycie energii będzie zależało od zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło.


Nie chyba a na pewno! Im gorzej ocieplony dom, tym wyższymi temperaturami trzeba grzać, by utrzymać komfortową temperaturę. Tu system grzania nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## QBELEK

Moi rodzice mają standardowe ławy. Dlatego maja zwykłą standardową podłogówkę nie fundament grzewczy. Ja nie porównywałem z  innymi systemami fundamentu grzewczego bo na rynku w ofercie takich nie było. Cała ta dyskusja będzie mieć inny wyraz za 5 lat gdy wejdą nowe rozwiązania i wtedy pojawi się taki Arturo77 i będzie wytykał jaka to głupotę zrobiłem bo można zrobić lepiej. Tylko że ja nie posiadam zdolności przenoszenia się w czasie.
Ja nie uważam wody w podłodze za dobre rozwiązanie na moje samopoczucie.

----------


## QBELEK

Ale jesteśmy na wątku o legaletcie i dyskutujemy o tym systemie. Nie neguję innych sposobów ogrzewania nawijając o swoim. Inaczej będzie to off top. Legalett to nie rozwiązanie które spadło z nieba i działa według innych praw fizyki to oczywiste. 
System do zaspokojenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło nie ma znaczenia teoretycznie. Ale znaczenie zyskuje gdy weźmiemy pod uwagę preferencje inwestora.

----------


## fotohobby

Słuchaj - Arturo72, Liwko, perm, czy ja po prostu zwracamy uwagę, że za 60% ceny wykonania płyty L, można mieć IDENTYCZNĄ płytę (może nawet lepszą, bo na EPS200) spełniającą w domu IDENTYCZNĄ rolą i dającą IDENTYCZNY komfort cieplny.
O akustycznym nie wspominajac ").

To TY nazwałeś to rozwiązanie "wersję uboższą" pisałeś, że tylko Legalett "implikuje komfort cieplny u mieszkańców przy mniejszym wydatku energii grzewczej", przeciwstawiając to rozwiązaniu ZWYKŁEJ podłogówce w 6-8cm jastrychu.
Nikt tu nie próbuje udowodnić, że Legalett, to rozwiązanie działa wbrew prawu fizyki.
Ale może nasze informacje pozwolą paru inwestorom oszczędzić kilkadziesiat tysięcy zł i wybrać system o takiej samej funkcjonalności, ale lepszej cenia.

----------


## QBELEK

> To TY nazwałeś to rozwiązanie "wersję uboższą" pisałeś, że *tylko* Legalett "implikuje komfort cieplny u mieszkańców przy mniejszym wydatku energii grzewczej", przeciwstawiając to rozwiązaniu ZWYKŁEJ podłogówce w 6-8cm jastrychu.


Skąd wziałeś to słowo *tylko* w moim poście. Ja tego nie widzę?
Napisałem o jego zaletach, a nie że tylko on je ma...

----------


## QBELEK

I cała instalacja wodnego ogrzewania  znajdzie się w podłodze bez pomieszczenia technicznego? Możliwe jest też sprzężenie z kominkiem bez żadnych zabezpieczeń?

Przypominam sobie tą budowę arturo wykonawca z importu bodajże Niemcy? Z tymże to ciągle woda a nie powietrze więc mnie nie przekonało. I ta pompa cieplna.
 Jak wiecie odgłosy nie zakłócają mi komfortu.

----------


## fotohobby

Napisałeś o tym, że Legalet tak ma, a wodną podłogówkę wodną trzeba grzać do wyższych temperatur, pomijając (być może celowo) , że my tu rozmawiamy o PŁYTACH fundamentowych.
Tak więc, mój drogi - każdy typ dobrze dobranego ogrzewania podłogowego "implikuje komfort cieplny u mieszkańców", także wodny.

----------


## QBELEK

Najlepiej zapodać linka do firmy oferującej ten alternatywny do legalettu system całościowo na terenie naszego kraju.

----------


## QBELEK

Jak to celowo jak o mojej wzmiance o typowej podłogówce wiadomo że to ogrzewanie w wylewce. Ogrzewanie wodne w fundamencie to nie jest typowa podłogówka....

----------


## fotohobby

> I cała instalacja wodnego ogrzewania  znajdzie się w podłodze bez pomieszczenia technicznego? Możliwe jest też sprzężenie z kominkiem bez żadnych zabezpieczeń?


W każdym chyba projekcie znajduje sie pomieszczenie przeznaczone na pralnie, suszarnie, czy pomieszczenia techniczne.. Powieszenie na ścianie piecyka elektrycznego, piecyka na CO, czy jednostki wewnętrznej pompy ciepla to chyba nie jest tak wielkie wyrzeczenia ?

----------


## fotohobby

Ale my tu rozmawiamy o PŁYTACH, a nie o standardowych podłogówkach.
Poza tym - możesz wykonać płytę, a na nią bezpośrednio podłogówkę w jastrychu, jak Arturo72.

----------


## QBELEK

O płytach to jest inny wątek kolego.

Nasz domek ma powierzchnię według projektu 85 m2. Z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym przestrzenie mieszkalnej byłoby jeszcze mniej. Piecyk na ścianie, pompki, bojlery itd. Dlatego tez nie mam solarów na dachu chociaż wystawę mam korzystną.

----------


## fotohobby

Legalett to też płyta, prawda ? Więc można go równie dobrze porównać do innej płyty grzewczej.

A c.w.u to skąd u Kolegi ?

----------


## QBELEK

Jak również do systemów nie płytowych.

CWU Ogrzewacz pojemnościowy elektryczny 120L.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie rozdzielaj włosa na czworo, w końcu jesteśmy w dziale fundamenty i piwnice, a w wątku dyskutuje się o płycie L. Myślę, ze porównań wystarczy, kto tu zajrzy i przeczyta będzie mógł wyrobić sobie swój osąd..

----------


## Dareckyy

Dobrze, że w końcu pojawiła się rzeczowa dyskusja po paru postach kilku użytkowników, którzy musieli chyba dać upust swojej frustracji ...

Dla mnie Legalett to hybryda płyty fundamentowej i systemu ogrzewania, która budowana jest jednocześnie. Może nie szukałem dokładnie, ale nie ma chyba drugiego takiego systemu. Umożliwia to skrócenie budowy domu po pierwsze z tego powodu, że od razu jest wykonana instalacja ogrzewania, a po drugie umożliwia to szybkie pozbycie się wilgoci technologicznej. Kolejną różnicą jest właśnie medium które transportuje ciepło. Może znowu nie szukałem dokładnie, ale Legalett jest chyba jedynym system ogrzewania podłogowego, w którym ciepło jest transportowane przez powietrze. Nie będę wdawał się w dyskusje naukowe lub pseudonaukowe, czy jest to lepsze, czy gorsze rozwiązanie, ale ja bardzo subiektywnie wolę mieć w podłodze taki rodzaj ogrzewania zamiast wodnej podłogówki, czy kabli grzejnych. Dla mnie jest to w stu procentach rozwiązanie bezawaryjne i bezpieczne.

Na Legalett zdecydowałem się również dlatego, że oferowała go firma, która kompleksowo zbudowała mi dom do stanu tzw. deweloperskiego w trzy miesiące, załatwiając mi wszystkie formalności i organizując wszystkie prace. Dla mnie było to optymalne rozwiązanie i byłem gotów za to więcej zapłacić. Znałem cenę w momencie podpisywania umowy i wiedziałem ile to jest 84 mkw. Dlatego nie czuję się ani oszukany, ani naciągnięty jak to sugerują niektórzy użytkownicy. 

Apeluję po raz kolejny, aby powstrzymać się z obrażaniem innych. Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

Podpisuję sie dwoma rękoma pod Dareckyy.
Na dzis już starczy.

----------


## perm

> ...


Nie byłoby tu takich przepychanek gdyby wszystkie opinie były takie jak twoja. Sensowna i wywazona. Nikt nie wymaga od ciebie i innych nabywców Legalett by wstydzili sie tego że taki fundament mają ale nie można pisać nieprawdy by uzasadnić swoją decyzję. Te argumenty za Legalett ktore podałeś będą myślę przekonujące dla wielu klientów. Wiedziałeś co kupujesz, działa, jesteś zadowolony z wykonawstwa. Nic więcej nie potrzeba by stwierdzić ze podjąłeś dobra dla siebie decyzję.

----------


## MAX1963

Widzę że niektórzy forumowicze są zagorzałymi przeciwnikami legalettu choc go nie mają (ale tacy są polacy,nie mam bo popełniłem błąd i nie zrobiłem go sobie to niech inni też nie mają)i próbują porównywac grzewczą płytę fundamentową z ogrzewaniem podłogowym.Argumenty że jest bardzo drogi śmieszą mnie albo cię stac na niego albo nie.Mercedesa czy bmw też można mówic żeby nie kupowac bo drogi,bo ktoś na forach kupił i narzekał że dziadostwo ale sam nie mam i będę odradzał innym ich zakup.Ludzie to forum jest dla użytkowników legalettu a nie dla przeciwników dlatego zróbcie sobie nowe forum i odradzajcie innym a nie wmawiajcie że to się nie opłaca.Ja legalettu jeszcze nie mam ale byłem u "Dareckiego"i u innych użytkowników i jestem coraz bardziej do niego przekonany

----------


## Liwko

Mercedes to komfort, bezpieczeństwo i prestiż. A ciepło to ciepło. Jeżeli uważasz inaczej to płać i płacz.

----------


## QBELEK

> Mercedes to komfort, bezpieczeństwo i prestiż.


Tu się z Tobą ewidentnie zgodzę  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> A ciepło to ciepło.


A z tym nie? :wink:

----------


## perm

> Widzę że niektórzy forumowicze są zagorzałymi przeciwnikami legalettu choc go nie mają (ale tacy są polacy,nie mam bo popełniłem błąd i nie zrobiłem go sobie to niech inni też nie mają)i próbują porównywac grzewczą płytę fundamentową z ogrzewaniem podłogowym.Argumenty że jest bardzo drogi śmieszą mnie albo cię stac na niego albo nie.Mercedesa czy bmw też można mówic żeby nie kupowac bo drogi,bo ktoś na forach kupił i narzekał że dziadostwo ale sam nie mam i będę odradzał innym ich zakup.Ludzie to forum jest dla użytkowników legalettu a nie dla przeciwników dlatego zróbcie sobie nowe forum i odradzajcie innym a nie wmawiajcie że to się nie opłaca.Ja legalettu jeszcze nie mam ale byłem u "Dareckiego"i u innych użytkowników i jestem coraz bardziej do niego przekonany


Kolejny "mądry". 
Problem w tym że to w żadnym wypadku nie jest "mercedes" ale firma tak go kreuje i tak ceni. Wiesz co kupujesz? Wiesz że drogo? Wiesz że pod spodem tanie styro? Wiesz ze agregaty mogą hałasować? Wiesz że możesz miec kłopoty z dogrzaniem pomieszczeń? Ok Kupiłeś, twój wybór i nikogo nie powinno obchodzić czemu taką decyzję podjąłeś. Nie zacznij jednak wypisywać banialuków tak jak wielu podobnych tobie że rodzaj styro nie ma znaczenia, że to jedyny akumulacyjny fundament grzewczy, że to w porównaniu do innych fundamentów płytowych tanie rozwiązanie czy że płyta Legalett ma większą akumulacyjność.

----------


## MAX1963

Właśnie widzę że dalej się wypowiadają tylko osoby które nie mają legaletu(i oczywiście żadnych doświadczeń z nim związanych)a chciałyby go bardzo miec,niestety za póżno bo mają już wybudowane domy

----------


## tomek131

Dareckyy napisał:
Na Legalett zdecydowałem się również dlatego, że oferowała go firma, która kompleksowo zbudowała mi dom do stanu tzw. deweloperskiego w trzy miesiące, załatwiając mi wszystkie formalności i organizując wszystkie prace. Dla mnie było to optymalne rozwiązanie i byłem gotów za to więcej zapłacić. Znałem cenę w momencie podpisywania umowy i wiedziałem ile to jest 84 mkw

Musisz być bardzo majętny skoro zapłaciłeś Abakonowi czy Pref-budowi 100tys ekstra.Ja wolałbym np nowe Subaru Forester czy tam Toyote Rav4 dla żony.A tak to kupił je swojej żonie prezes Abakonu czy Pref-budu.Każdy wie ,że firmy które robią z materiałem ,to typowe firmy dla naiwniaków ,które kasują ich na chore pieniądze.DLa mnie i wielu to głupota ,Ty się cieszysz.Cóż,to wolny kraj.Żeby choć ten Pref-bud czy Abakon robił na super poziomie

----------


## perm

> Właśnie widzę że dalej się wypowiadają tylko osoby które nie mają legaletu(i oczywiście żadnych doświadczeń z nim związanych)a chciałyby go bardzo miec,niestety za póżno bo mają już wybudowane domy


Dobry dowcip.

----------


## Liwko

> Dobry dowcip.


Albo zwyczajny brak argumentów.

----------


## perm

> Albo zwyczajny brak argumentów.


Raczej zaczepianie. Ktoś tam wpadł na pomysł by podgrzać atmosferę.

----------


## QBELEK

Od podgrzewania starych kotletów jest na tym wątku banda czworga.
Świrujecie jak się trafi klient, który was przejrzał.

----------


## Liwko

> Od podgrzewania starych kotletów jest na tym wątku banda czworga.
> Świrujecie jak się trafi klient, który was przejrzał.


Masz rację, świrujemy. Ale może jednak ktoś się przez chwilę zastanowi nad tym systemem i zaoszczędzi kilkadziesiąt tysięcy nie pogarszając przy tym w żaden sposób komfortu.

----------


## perm

Myślę że wielu sie zastanowi a to firme Legalett boli. Stąd te żale.

----------


## QBELEK

Co delikwent to inna definicja komfortu.

----------


## avatar25

> Masz rację, świrujemy. Ale może jednak ktoś się przez chwilę zastanowi nad tym systemem i zaoszczędzi kilkadziesiąt tysięcy nie pogarszając przy tym w żaden sposób komfortu.


Uderz w stół... Osoby, które nie posiadają systemu krytykują go zaciekle. Nie wnikam dlaczego. Nadal jednak nikt nie przedstawił strony czy oferty firmy, która zrobi fundament z innym ogrzewaniem do poziomu zero. Cały czas piszecie, że można. Jasne, że można. Wszystko można, ale jak. Kilka razy już pisałem, ale nikt nie zwrócił na to uwagi. Inni też zaznaczają, że nigdy nie pisali, że ten system jest "naj". 

Zaglądających zdecydowanie namawiam do wykonania fundamentu z zalanymi kablami (matami) grzejnymi, jeśli wolicie można zapewne osiągnąć mniejsze rachunki poprzez zastosowanie pompy ciepła i rurek wodnych w fundamencie. Oczywiście w zależności od warunków zamiast pompy można podłączyć piec gazowy lub jakikolwiek inny. 

W przypadku jednak innych założeń i potrzeb mogą jednak Państwo wybrać system Legalett.

Dlaczego? Ponieważ wybór zależy od potrzeb, wymogów, zapatrywań, założeń itd. Bardzo chciałem wybrać inny system. Jednakże znalazłem tylko jedną firmę, która to robiła w 2006 roku do poziomu 0 bez zawracania mi głowy. Firmy, która odpisała na maila. Firmy, która przysłała mi projekt. Firmy, która potraktowała mnie poważnie. Firmy, która zaproponowała ogrzewanie bez wykorzystania wody. Firmy, która zaproponowała ogrzewanie, w którym w przypadku zbyt dużych kosztów prądu, można zmienić źródło ciepła na np. piec gazowy itp. 

Legalett jest bardzo drogi i odradzam go komuś kto ma inne możliwości techniczne i przekonania na temat swoich potrzeb. Ja po przeczytaniu dziesiątek stron na temat systemów ogrzewania wybrałem Legalett w 2006.

----------


## avatar25

Koszt za poprzedni tydzień = 156 PLN
Aktualna temperatura w domu = 21-22 stopni

----------


## Harnaś78

Ech, ludziska... Mam dom bazujący na Legalecie i wielkiej płycie. Chwalę sobie. Nic nikomu do tego. Nikt mnie tu żadnym kontrargumentem nie rozwalił. Na wszystkie teksty do MNIE odpowiadałem. Czemu stoi taki a nie inny wyjaśniłem. No i co? I psińco. W kółko to samo. Na jaką cho...rę wy sobie skaczecie do oczu? Komuś się podoba inny? Proszę bardzo! Ktoś zrobił taniej? Brawo! Ktoś ma w du..e robotę samemu? Też dobrze. Wymień się jeden z drugim informacją jak komuś pomóc, doradź. Pokaż zdjęcia z budowy. Wytknij błędy wykonawców. SWOICH - zarówno tych od budowanie "gospodarczego" jak i systemówek. Wskaż na co zwracać uwagę przy umowie itp. Natomiast 50% postów na forum jest o tym jaki to ten system zaje..ty albo ch...wy, a interlokutor jakim to jest bojownikiem o prawdę jedyną bądź zaprzańcem. Przekonał ktoś kogoś? Taaa już, na pewno.

Parę osób wybudowało lub buduje analogi wg własnego pomysłu. Ok temat ciekawy. Zaoszczędzili pieniędzy sporo. Czasu chyba mniej  :Smile:  Daje to wybór i porównanie dla następnych. Założenia budowy mieli inne. Możliwości - inne. Czy zrobili lepiej? Nie wiem. Może. Czy to znaczy, że ja wybrałem źle? No nie sądzę. Po roku, dwóch eksploatacji można by się spotkać. Ja mam tak i tak, to rozwiązałem w ten sposób, tamto zje...łem. Koszty sumaryczne takie, utrzymanie takie a takie. Przy browarze (nomen omen) lub herbacie. A tak? Cóż mi np. Arturo udowodni? Nic. Co ja mu udowodnię? Też nic. W dużej mierze, to się na tym etapie nam obu wydaje...

Słownictwo celowe. Jak kogoś uraziłem - trudno. Zamiaru takiego nie miałem.

----------


## tomek131

Racja,ale grunt to nie dać się naciągnąć.A płacąc tyle kasy np Pref-budowi ,Abakonowi czy samemu Legalettowi daliście się zwyczajnie wydymać. I tyle.Nic więcej.Systemów jest wiele ,sposobów wykonania też.Jeden woli sam inny z firmą.Wszystko jedno.Cały czas chodzi o fakt ,że oni (Pref-budy,Legalety, Abakony )dymają naiwnych wciskajac im jakis marketing dla 5 latkow

----------


## Liwko

Harnaś78, nie było by tematu, gdyby ten system był tańszy, duuużo tańszy. Porównywalny z ceną płyty grzanej kablami. Tu i tu grzejemy prądem, tu i tu ogrzewamy podłogę za te same pieniądze. Dlatego powinno to kosztować porównywalnie. Takie jest moje zdanie.

----------


## QBELEK

Też tak uważam, ale nie ma alternatywy w stosunku do powietrza jak i systemowego wykonania i za to się płaci.

----------


## Liwko

> Też tak uważam, ale nie ma alternatywy w stosunku do powietrza jak i systemowego wykonania i za to się płaci.


Jest. Możesz wpakować grzejniki i dmuchać w nie powietrze :big grin:

----------


## Dareckyy

Liwko,

z Twojego punktu widzenia tak to może wyglądać i jak najbardziej możesz mieć uzasadnione wątpliwości co do kosztu Legalettu. Miło, że jeszcze potrafisz to wyrazić w kulturalny sposób nie obrażając innych użytkowników  :smile: 

Jeśli porównujesz to rozwiązanie do płyty fundamentowej ogrzewanej kablami, to należy wziąć pod uwagę, że kable umieszczane są w wylewce. To jest kolejna praca wykonywana na mokro już po wykonaniu SSZ. Legalett umożliwia przyśpieszenie kolejnych etapów budowy i prac wykończeniowych. Płytę można wygrzać w prosty sposób przy użyciu agregatów budowlanych jeszcze przed postawieniem ścian. Nie ma konieczności robienia wylewek, można więc od razu przystąpić do prac wykończeniowych. Tak więc moim zdaniem system ten może być korzystny w sytuacji, gdy chcemy szybko wybudować dom i się do niego wprowadzić.

Kolejna sprawa, to kwestia ... kabli. Nie każdy chce je mieć pod posadzką. Ja nie chciałem. Bez konkretnego uzasadnienia. Tak samo rurki z wodą. Też nie chciałem. A chciałem mieć ogrzewanie podłogowe. Jaką możesz zaproponować mi alternatywę?

Staram się pokazać, że każdy z inwestorów może kierować się innymi przesłankami przy podejmowanych przez siebie decyzjach. Nie tylko ceną ...

----------


## Liwko

Czyli jedynym sensownym argumentem za Legalettem jest czas (brak kabli czy wodnej nie jest żadnym argumentem). Ok, niech tak już zostanie.

----------


## Dareckyy

Liwko,

dla Ciebie nie jest argumentem, a dla mnie jest. Dlaczego nie chcesz przyjąć tego do wiadomości, że ktoś może kierować się innymi przesłankami niż Ty?  :smile: 

Edit:

A propos kosztów, mnie dopłata do Legalettu wyniosła ok. 20 tyś. w stosunku do podstawowej oferty wybudowania domu do stanu deweloperskiego z płytą fundamentową i ogrzewaniem za pomocą grzejników elektrycznych i ok. 10 tyś więcej w porównaniu do wersji z ogrzewaniem gazowym (piec dwufunkcyjny i grzejniki ścienne), bez uwzględnienia kosztów podłączenia gazu.

----------


## Liwko

Amen

----------


## Elfir

Liwko i reszta - po kiego grzyba się tu wypowiadacie? Jesteście mieszkańcami domów z płyta Legalett?
Jak nie, to nie spamujcie tego tematu. Dla przypomnienia brzmi on: Legalett - doświadczenia MIESZKAŃCÓW.
Jak chcecie się wyżywać na firmie, to załóżcie sobie swój własny wątek - "dlaczego nienawidzę Legaletta?".

Tutaj jesteście po prostu zwykłymi trollami, wypowiadającymi się nie na temat.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko i reszta - po kiego grzywa się tu wypowiadacie? Jesteście mieszkańcami domów z płyta Legalett?
> Jak nie, to nie spamujcie tego tematu. Dla przypomnienia brzmi on: Legalett - doświadczenia MIESZKAŃCÓW.
> Jak chcecie się wyżywać na firmie, to załóżcie sobie swój własny wątek - "dlaczego nienawidzę Legaletta?".
> 
> Tutaj jesteście po prostu zwykłymi trollami, wypowiadającymi się nie na temat.


Chyba zauważyłaś z mojej strony AMEN???? Po co jeszcze podgrzewasz atmosferę???

----------


## avatar25

> Racja,ale grunt to nie dać się naciągnąć.A płacąc tyle kasy np Pref-budowi ,Abakonowi czy samemu Legalettowi daliście się zwyczajnie wydymać. I tyle.Nic więcej.Systemów jest wiele ,sposobów wykonania też.Jeden woli sam inny z firmą.Wszystko jedno.Cały czas chodzi o fakt ,że oni (Pref-budy,Legalety, Abakony )dymają naiwnych wciskajac im jakis marketing dla 5 latkow


A pan znowu uważa, że jesteśmy idiotami, którzy nie umieją czytać ani podejmować decyzji. Kiedy nareszcie pan zrozumie, że znaliśmy wszystkie za i przeciw i biorąc pod uwagę te elementy i nasze potrzeby czy założenia wybraliśmy ten system. Gdybyśmy mogli albo chcieli to byśmy wybrali inne rozwiązanie. 

Ktoś tutaj ma fundament z PC. Rewelacja. Też bym tak chciał. Może gdybym poznał takie rozwiązania lub tego forumowicza to bym to próbował robić. Pytanie kto i gdzie by mi taki projekt zrobił na płytę i PC do ogrzewania. Nie stać mnie było na zatrudnienie projektanta. Jest dużo zmiennych, które wpływają na nasz wybór a Panowie cięgle sugerują, że marketing dla naiwnych działa, ponieważ wszyscy, którzy się budują i wybierają legalett mają 5 lat w rozwoju intelektualnym. Ciekawe ile trzeba mieć lat żeby wybrać ogrzewanie piecem olejowym czy węglem. 

Właśnie sobie pomyślałem, że nie ma firmy, która mówi prawdę w reklamach. Moim dzieciom wpajam, że reklamy zawsze kłamią. Niestety jest to bolączka naszych czasów, że marketingowcy "kłamią" (używają niedomówień) i na pewno nie jest to tylko cecha tej jednej firmy budowlanej. 

Zatrudniłem firmę do wykonania stropu i umówiłem się na zatarcie dokładne betonu. Po zalaniu usłyszałem: "Panie się nie zaciera, do widzenia". 

Tak na marginesie co to za firmy ten abakon i pref-bud? Nie znam...

----------


## perm

> Liwko i reszta - po kiego grzyba się tu wypowiadacie? Jesteście mieszkańcami domów z płyta Legalett?
> Jak nie, to nie spamujcie tego tematu. Dla przypomnienia brzmi on: Legalett - doświadczenia MIESZKAŃCÓW.
> Jak chcecie się wyżywać na firmie, to załóżcie sobie swój własny wątek - "dlaczego nienawidzę Legaletta?".
> 
> Tutaj jesteście po prostu zwykłymi trollami, wypowiadającymi się nie na temat.


Prosimy o troszkę obiektywizmu.

----------


## tomek131

Elfir gdzie byłeś jak w prymitywny sposób ,wprowadzając w błąd nieświadomych inwestorów ,bezczelnie reklamowały ten system osoby o podwójnych nickach.To nie chodzi o nienawiść do systemu,tylko w moim przypadku o nienawiść do głupiego naganiactwa

----------


## Elfir

Tomek - to załóż sobie swój temat i tam sie wypowiadaj - osoby, które już mają taki fundament nie zmienia go, tylko dlatego, że tobie nie podoba się marketing firmy Legalett. 
Moderacja otrzymała kilka zgłoszeń, by wywalić wpisy Liwko i reszty, jako niezgodne z treścią wątku.

----------


## Liwko

Nie tym co mają wykonany system naciskamy na odcisk, ale masz całkowitą rację Elfir, w sumie mam to gdzieś.

----------


## el_hogar

> Moderacja otrzymała kilka zgłoszeń, by wywalić wpisy Liwko i reszty, jako niezgodne z treścią wątku.


Oj będzie ban  :wink: 

Wątek schudnie jak Europa po hiszpance ...

pozdrawiam innych UŻYTKOWNIKÓW systemu,

Zbyszek

----------


## Harnaś78

No witam. Przepraszam będzie długo.

1) Zgadzam się absolutnie z tezą, że wykonanie Legalettu przez dowolną akredytowaną firmę jest droższe niż zrobienie płyty grzewczej "samemu" w kilku etapach. Płaci się za biuro, handlowców, marżę, ale także i gwarancję.  Fatalne i niezrozumiałe jest to, że im większy fundament, tym to porównanie wypada gorzej. To niedobrze. Pewnie w "kalkulatorze" kosztorysanta (jak znam życie) wpisana jest stała cena. A nie powinna. Wraz ze wzrostem powierzchni przecież koszt jednostkowy bankowo spada. Marża niech sobie zostanie stała - w końcu nikt nie pracuje za darmo. 

2) Każdy przy wyborze inwestycji powinien się kierować własną kalkulacją. Legalett robi się atrakcyjny przy małych powierzchniach, w parterówkach. Czyli w domkach, nie domach. *Ja z założenia chciałem domek.* To co mam to dla mnie aż nadto. Dwa lata temu spokojnie się mieściłem na 62 m2 w bloku. Tu mam 102 m2 + strych + domek ogrodowy za 2 tys. U mnie teraz cotygodniowe odkurzanie i mycie podłóg i tak zajmuje za długo. Stać cię na gosposię? 140 - 180 m2 jak znalazł. Ja znam lepsze zastosowania żony niż wieczna sprzątaczka goniąca ścierą brudzące dzieci. A dzieci? Wystarczy im po pokoiku. W bloku miałyby więcej? przecież nie. A tu mają ogród. I tak za 15 - 20 lat pójdą w świat. Żeby mieszkały ze mną po swoim ślubie to ja sobie nawet nie życzę. A co ja bym potem z pustym większym domem zrobił? Kury hodował? Sprzedał? Przy parterówce to nawet wyjęcie liści z rynien nie jest problemem. Teraz to ja sobie mogę fikać po dachu. Za lat 20? Niekoniecznie. Itd., itp. Dlatego jest to wybór indywidualny. Co kto chce mieć - to sobie buduje.

3) Ponowię i trochę dopiszę: Ceny brutto: Fundament z całym osprzętem na szkodach górniczych (kanaliza, inne podejścia mediów, geodeta, wykopy, podsypka z zagęszczeniem itp, + integracja z DGP połowy płyty), styro EPS 200, rury legaletu spiro fi 100 + agregaty i sterowniki, zacierka w tolerancji +/- 1,5mm (gwarantują +/- 3mm ale wyszło lepiej), karczunek zarośniętej działki i wywóz odpadów z ziemią spod wykopu: 67 000. Dużo? Może. Tyle że to dodatkowo usługa z pakietem. Dom w stanie "deweloperskim" - surowy zamknięty, okna 3 szybowe, dachówka Braas, podbitka + ocieplone połacie dachowe, kominy - główny w klinkierze, gotowy system grzewczy, instalacje (wraz z projektami i odbiorami technicznymi dla nadzorbudu!) rozprowadzone pod biały montaż, posadzka gotowa pod cokolwiek. Sufit podwieszany bez ocieplenia międzystropia. Woda i kanaliza podpięta - podejścia z drogi robiłem we własnym zakresie. Wylane schody i podbudowa na taras na gotowo, można kłaść kostkę. Przy drobnych niedoróbkach, zamiast się wykłócać o kasę negocjowałem roboty dodatkowe. Ot i schody.  Suma - 218 000 brutto. Gwarancja 25 lat na dach i 50 na resztę konstrukcji. Przepłaciłem? Ej, chyba nie  :wink:  2150 zł od firmy za m2 to moim zdaniem niedużo. Budowa do ostatniego protokołu ubezpieczona przez wykonawcę. Np wytargali złomiarze mi 50 m MOJEGO kabla do zasilania przyszłej bramy oraz oświetlenia ogrodu i starą "bramę" (stara ale była) i problemu nie było. Kabel został założony na nowo, a zamiast bramy mam wysypaną i ubitą ścieżkę wejściową. Dla mnie bomba. Tyle tylko że z ludźmi trzeba umieć żyć. Swojego nie popuścić ale na spokojnie. Aha, dodatkowo z powodu tego, że dom nie jest "zagłębiony" fundamentem, tylko w sumie "pływa" na działce udało mi się uratować stare drzewa (od południowego wschodu 2 czereśnie, z północy jodła i sosna) rosnące na działce relatywnie blisko domu. Kapitalnie to wygląda, jakby dom stał tam od zawsze  :wink: 

W banku z powodu tego, że dom był stawiany przez firmę w całości, oraz ubezpieczony zbiłem marżę o 1%. Przy kredycie na 30 lat, to jest całkiem sporo pieniędzy. Nie podam nazwy, bo znowu się dowiem, że tam pracuję. A jak to zrobiłem - to na priv.

4) O moim prywatnym zdaniu na temat technicznych przewag wielkiej płyty, zwłaszcza na śląsku, już pisałem 20.04.2011. Kto chce niech zajrzy tam, bo mój obecny post jest wystarczająco długi.

I na koniec. Gdybym mieszkał przed budową u rodziców lub kątem u kogoś z rodziny, mojej lub żony, pewnie pokusiłbym się o budowę gospodarczą, rozłożoną na jakieś 3 lata (mieszkanie w "kuchni" i wykańczanie reszty z dzieckiem na głowie przy moim trybie pracy nie wchodziło w grę). Dom z pewnością stanąłby taniej. Ale mieszkałem na swoim mieszkaniu, gdzie rachunki zżerały mi 1200 - 1500 miesięcznie. Działkę kupiłem za swoje. Budowa musiała już być na kredyt. W systemie który wybrałem od wbicia łopaty do przeprowadzki na gotowy i wyposażony dom minęło 11 miesięcy. Różnica średnio licząc 18 x 1400 = ok 25 000, nie licząc rat kredytu na "pusto".

Tak już pół - żartem. Czy to jest tok myślenia i wyliczenia 5 - latka?

Jakby ktoś się chciał o coś dopytać - proszę bardzo.

----------


## Harnaś78

Aaaa... Zanim skończyłem pisać to się tu popojawiało... Ej, jak się chłopaki nie będą już wygłupiać to ich i wpisy zostawcie. Krytyka też jest potrzebna. Czy forma była dobra - no, to już rzecz gustu. Niektóre ich uwagi były dość celne  :Smile:  Forum pewnie przeglądają szukający pomysłu na własny dom. To że nie wszystko jest cacy i że można inaczej też dobrze wiedzieć.

Panowie "anty": nawet w Muppetach była loża szyderców. I nie przeszkadzała. Byle z umiarem. A niektórzy przeginali.

Nie, nie ja zgłaszałem "off - topic"

Co do uwag Tomka o nachalnym czasem "marketingu". Hmm, w niektórych postach rzeczywiście lekko "wieje starym sandałem". Powiem tak: nie mam nic przeciwko, żeby wypowiadał się tu oficjalnie ktoś od dostawcy systemu który jest w temacie. Tylko że mają to być otwarte karty - niech się zaanonsuje, wpisze się @technicznylegalett albo jak i luz. Tylko bez marketingu - techniczne kwestie użytkowania. I w takim przypadku odsieje się wszystkich "sandalących". Nie wiem tylko, jak na to się zapatruje szanowny Admin i _Der Internetforumregulamin_ (heh, jeżeli jest takowy)  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

regulamin przewiduje konta firmowe - przecież wszyscy wiedzą, kto jest np. montażystą okien i jakiej firmy albo budowniczym kominków, bo mają konto firmowe.

Nie chcę usuwać postów krytycznych, ale lepiej by było, gdyby krytykanci założyli po prostu osobny watek. Przyjdzie tutaj osoba, która chce sprawdzić jak innym się żyje z takim fundamentem a dowiaduje się, że jest głupim snobem, co przepłaca budowę domu. Przecież to zniechęca do korzystania z forum, bo wątki stają się mętne.

----------


## perm

Wydaje mi sie że wypadałoby napisać że jest to wątek reklamowy. Zapominacie o tym że zaglądają tu również tacy którzy chcą po prostu popytać o rozwiązania techniczne. Tak było ze mną. Nie wiedziałem nic na temat Legalett ale płytę chciałem. Ich również brałem pod uwagę. Jednak moje pytania o styropian pod płytą okazały sie na tyle drażliwe że wywołaly reakcję już chyba nie tylko uzytkowników Legalett ale ludzi w jakiś sposób z nią związanych. Zamiast wyjaśnic moje wątpliwości (co jak już wiem okazało sie niemożliwe) zacząłem być tu traktowany jak wróg. Można sie cofnąć i sprawdzić. Nikogo nie zaczepiałem, nikogo nie oskarżałem, chciałem tylko wiedzieć. Ten wątek moim zdaniem powinien znaleść się w ogłoszeniach. Tam nikogo nie zdziwią marketingowe zagrywki. Tu wyglądaja one na wypowiedzi osób postronnych a to moim zdaniem juz jest na takim forum niedopuszczalne.

----------


## tomek131

Dokładnie.Jeśli mają być usunięte wpisy krytykujące system (a było masę względów technicznych w owej krytyce ,ważnych względów technicznych !!) i ma zostać samo chwalenie systemu przez paru naganiaczy ,a firma nie ma na tyle przyzwoitości by wystąpić pod oficjalnym szyldem ,to dajmy to w ogłoszenia.
To ludzie tworzą to forum i duża ich część uważa ,że krytyka owego systemu powinna w wątku pozostać.Nie może być tak,że kształtuje forum podstępny marketing jakiejś firmy ,która za wszelką cenę chce udowodnić ,że coś zwyczajnego jest high-endem technicznym wartym krocie.

Harnaś kto ci budował dom,jeśli to nie tajemnica.

----------


## avatar25

> Wydaje mi sie że wypadałoby napisać że jest to wątek reklamowy. Zapominacie o tym że zaglądają tu również tacy którzy chcą po prostu popytać o rozwiązania techniczne. Tak było ze mną. Nie wiedziałem nic na temat Legalett ale płytę chciałem. Ich również brałem pod uwagę. Jednak moje pytania o styropian pod płytą okazały sie na tyle drażliwe że wywołaly reakcję już chyba nie tylko uzytkowników Legalett ale ludzi w jakiś sposób z nią związanych. Zamiast wyjaśnic moje wątpliwości (co jak już wiem okazało sie niemożliwe) zacząłem być tu traktowany jak wróg. Można sie cofnąć i sprawdzić. Nikogo nie zaczepiałem, nikogo nie oskarżałem, chciałem tylko wiedzieć. Ten wątek moim zdaniem powinien znaleść się w ogłoszeniach. Tam nikogo nie zdziwią marketingowe zagrywki. Tu wyglądaja one na wypowiedzi osób postronnych a to moim zdaniem juz jest na takim forum niedopuszczalne.


Proszę pamiętać, że to wątek użytkowników legalett, którzy nie są z reguły specjalistami budowlanymi, nie znają się na styropianie i nie mają możliwości wejścia pod dom i sprawdzenia czy coś tam jest nie tak. Nie można oczekiwać, że udzielą informacji, które Pan potrzebował. Z takimi pytaniami trzeba się udać do producenta systemu i styropianu. Ewentualnie poprosić ich projektanta o wyliczenia, które zrobił w związku z projektem. Ja nie mam pojęcia jaki styropian mi włożyli. 

Tutaj mówimy o naszych doświadczeniach, nie reklamujemy systemu i nie krytykujemy innych systemów. Staramy się nie obrażać innych użytkowników. Niestety ciągle my jesteśmy obrażani. Nie życzę sobie słyszeć, że jestem półinteligentem o rozumie 5-latka, który nie umie wybierać tego na co ma ochotę zgodnie z własnymi potrzebami. Nie życzę sobie słyszeć, że jestem jakimś naganiaczem i większość z nas uważa to za bardzo obraźliwe. Bardzo proszę Pana Elfir o zrobienie porządku na tym forum, ponieważ ze względu na te obraźliwe i chamskie epitety wiele osób przestało wchodzić na ten wątek a możliwe, że ja również przestane.

----------


## perm

> Proszę pamiętać, że to wątek użytkowników legalett, którzy nie są z reguły specjalistami budowlanymi, nie znają się na styropianie i nie mają możliwości wejścia pod dom i sprawdzenia czy coś tam jest nie tak. Nie można oczekiwać, że udzielą informacji, które Pan potrzebował. Z takimi pytaniami trzeba się udać do producenta systemu i styropianu. Ewentualnie poprosić ich projektanta o wyliczenia, które zrobił w związku z projektem. Ja nie mam pojęcia jaki styropian mi włożyli. 
> 
> Tutaj mówimy o naszych doświadczeniach, nie reklamujemy systemu i nie krytykujemy innych systemów. Staramy się nie obrażać innych użytkowników. Niestety ciągle my jesteśmy obrażani. Nie życzę sobie słyszeć, że jestem półinteligentem o rozumie 5-latka, który nie umie wybierać tego na co ma ochotę zgodnie z własnymi potrzebami. Nie życzę sobie słyszeć, że jestem jakimś naganiaczem i większość z nas uważa to za bardzo obraźliwe. Bardzo proszę Pana Elfir o zrobienie porządku na tym forum, ponieważ ze względu na te obraźliwe i chamskie epitety wiele osób przestało wchodzić na ten wątek a możliwe, że ja również przestane.


Obrażanie nie może miec miejsca ale powinno to obowiązywać obie strony. Jeżeli ma to być wątek tylko dla osób legalett chwalących a więc również takich ktorzy piszą o nim nieprawdę po to by przyciągnąć klientów to bedzie to zadziwiająca rzecz na forum czasopisma mającego ambicje bycia poradnikiem i doradcą dla każdego budującego się. Oznaczałoby to niestety że treści tu są cenzurowane więc niewiarygodne.

----------


## avatar25

> Obrażanie nie może miec miejsca ale powinno to obowiązywać obie strony. Jeżeli ma to być wątek tylko dla osób legalett chwalących a więc również takich ktorzy piszą o nim nieprawdę po ty by przyciągnąć klientów to bedzie to zadziwiająca rzecz na forum czasopisma mającego ambicje bycia poradnikiem i doradcą dla każdego budującego się. Oznaczałoby to niestety że treści tu są cenzurowane więc niewiarygodne.


Wydaje mi się, że trochę upraszczamy. Nie wszyscy chwalą. To, że użytkownicy zachwalają jak są zadowoleni nie oznacza, że to jest marketing. Wiele osób zachwala rozwiązania, urządzenia, które użytkuje. Zachwalam mojego smartphone'a każdemu, czy to znaczy, że pracuję dla tej firmy? Upraszczamy, ponieważ wielu z użytkowników tego forum pisało tutaj o problemach z dogrzaniem małych pomieszczeń, problemach z szumem z agregatów, były osoby, które mają duże problemy żeby dogrzać, itd. Nie jest więc to wątek jak Pan sugeruje osób tylko i wyłącznie zachwalających i piszących nieprawdę. Tutaj znowu zarzuca Pan zwykłym użytkownikom, że kłamią. Czy któryś z Panów przyjechał do mnie do domu kiedy zapraszałem jakiś czas temu, żeby zobaczyć i porozmawiać? Łatwo cały czas krytykować bez brania pod uwagę przyczyn często czysto subiektywnych, dla których inwestor wybrał takie a nie inne rozwiązanie.

----------


## Dareckyy

Nie chodzi o to, żeby nie było krytyki Legalettu zarówno ze strony użytkowników jak i osób w jakiś sposób zainteresowanych tematem, tylko żeby dyskusja toczyła się na jakimś przyzwoitym poziomie. A przede wszystkim, żeby nie było wpisów mających na celu obrażanie innych forumowiczów. 

Sam zgłosiłem do moderacji kilka postów jednego z forumowiczów, w których nie było żadnej merytorycznej treści, miały one na celu tylko i wyłącznie obrażenie innych forumowiczów i praktycznie były identyczne, więc dla mnie dodatkowo były spamem (i nie chodziło mi tu o Liwko).

Jeśli ktoś uważa, że dany wpis ma charakter reklamowy również można to zgłosić do usunięcia lub moderacji (na dole każdego postu jest taki znak trójkąta z wykrzyknikiem).

----------


## Liwko

Na odchodne z tego wątku powiem tak. Krytyka powoduje dyskusję, a z dyskusji przyszły inwestor się dowie najwięcej. To że nie mam tego systemu, i kompletnie nic o nim wcześniej nie słyszałem, nie oznacza, że nie chcę się na jego temat czegoś dowiedzieć. Być może, za jakiś czas znowu się będę budował, albo ktoś z najbliższych. Warto więc liznąć różne tematy. Samo rozwiązanie Legalett nie jest złe (pomijając ten nieszczęsny styropian), zła jest jego cena. I jeżeli ta się w przyszłości zmieni, zapewne będzie więcej chętnych. 

Nie mam żalu do paskudnych donosicieli (żart  :big grin: ), ja już się po prostu dowiedziałem tego czego chciałem :wink: 
Pzdr

----------


## perm

> ...Nie jest więc to wątek jak Pan sugeruje osób tylko i wyłącznie zachwalających i piszących nieprawdę. Tutaj znowu zarzuca Pan zwykłym użytkownikom, że kłamią....


Gdzie ja to napisałem? Zdaje się miało kłamstw nie być?
Przypomnę za to co napisałem przy okazji wypowiedzi Dareckiego:
"*Nie byłoby tu takich przepychanek gdyby wszystkie opinie były takie jak twoja. Sensowna i wywazona. Nikt nie wymaga od ciebie i innych nabywców Legalett by wstydzili sie tego że taki fundament mają ale nie można pisać nieprawdy by uzasadnić swoją decyzję. Te argumenty za Legalett ktore podałeś będą myślę przekonujące dla wielu klientów. Wiedziałeś co kupujesz, działa, jesteś zadowolony z wykonawstwa. Nic więcej nie potrzeba by stwierdzić ze podjąłeś dobra dla siebie decyzję.* "
Niestety były też teksty typu: "*To jedyny akumulacyjny fundament grzewczy*", "*Legalet ma większą akumalacyjność*", czy też masę nieprawdy o tym nieszczęsnym styro. Nie wspomnę juz o cenie czy też o przekonywanu innych że dzięki Legalett mniej płaci sie za ogrzewanie. Trudno tego nie skomentować.

----------


## Harnaś78

Abstrahując od obecnej wymiany uprzejmości  :wink: 

Czy płaci się mniej czy więcej to ja sam jestem ciekaw. Teoria, teorią - praktyka, praktyką. 
Wiem ile płacę użytkując legalett w domu z klasyczną wentylacją grawitacyjną. Moim zdaniem jest to relatywnie mało. Ale szczerze nie wiem ile płacą ludzie w porównywalnych domach. Kuzyn i znajomi mają hacjendy po 150 m2 z użytkowymi poddaszami. Jeden grzeje kominkiem na wypasie  z wentylatorami i innymi bajerami. Dogrzewa podłogówką elektryczną. Drugi ma dwufunkcyjny piec na gaz ziemny. podłogówka na dole, konwektory na górze. Jeden i drugi w porównaniu ze mną sporo dopłacają.
Ale:
Inne domy, inna kubatura, inna technologia wykonania, inne użytkowanie. Poza tym jedni z nich są przy takiej kasie, że mają głęboko oszczędzanie 300 - 400 złotych miesięcznie w sezonie. Ma być ciepło i tyle  :Smile: 

Ma ktoś kogoś znajomego (choćby z innego tematu na forum) kto ma coś podobnego do "wrzosa" ale z innym grzaniem.? (jak domek budżetowy, to może podejście do rachunków też...) Może by podał jak tam jego rachunki do końca stycznia?

----------


## Harnaś78

Elfir... Tak tytułem żartu... Opis w stopce co ty stawiasz brzmi nieco dwuznacznie...  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

wiem  :big grin:

----------


## tomek131

Harnaś ,skoro dla ciebie 150m to hacjenda to wnioskuję ,że nie chciałeś dużo wydać na dom.Skoro to wrzosy to budował Pref-bud .Gdybyś budował normalnie,miałbyś za tą cenę 150m.Gdybyś budował normalnie wrzosy ,miałbyś kiladziesiąt koła w kieszeni.DOdatkowo o Pref-budzie czytałem wiele złych opinii widać ,że przemilczasz konsekwentnie jakość tej budowy

----------


## QBELEK

Jest tu takich dwóch, jeden powtarza z uporem maniaka mantrę ze styropianem drugi nie może przeboleć że ma tańszą płytę. Czytają wyrywkowo i notorycznie przytaczają wyrwane z kontekstu zdania swoich adwersarzy oskarżając o kłamstwo. Do tego wyraźna agresja i wyzwiska. W świetle tego co piszą w/w osobnicy, wszyscy posiadający legalett mogą czuć się jako podejrzani o czerpanie korzyści z działalności firmy, która budowała im fundament.

Niestety merytoryczny przekaz tego wątku można odkryć dopiero po przeczytaniu wszystkich postów co jest niezwykle czasochłonne ale nie niemożliwe. Nie mniej w/w zagorzali oponenci będąc tego świadomi iż wielu nie będzie rozpoczynać lektury od początku, szczują na każdej stronie, powtarzając swoje frazesy i  nie wnosząc do wątku niczego nowego.

----------


## el_hogar

> o Pref-budzie czytałem wiele złych opinii


A ja gdzieś czytałem, że jesteś naganiaczem innej technologii wynagradzanym akordowo z ilości "antypostów" w stosunku do Legalett, WM i kilku innych.
Podobnie jak TY - nie mam na to dowodów, ale WIEM że to prawda.

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

ps. może byś w końcu się wziął za budowanie?

----------


## Harnaś78

Tomek - nic nie przemilczam. Nigdy. Dopiero po dopytywaniu się napisałem, że to był Pref - Bud. Ty od razu wyjechałeś z Abakonem, że tańszy i że przepłaciłem. Po czym, po jakimś czasie spokojnie ten Abakon zjechałeś, pisząc, że to w Pref - Budzie profesjonaliści. Nieprawdaż? Ja przecież dokładnie opisałem spory czas temu co i jak było na mojej budowie, _nota bene_ w dyskusji z Tobą. Skleroza? Czy po prostu konsekwentnie pleciesz, żeby pleść - parafrazując Twoją wypowiedź. Sam sobie przeczysz.

Ty mi kolego powiedz gdzie i w jakiej innej firmie miałbym ten dom do kilkudziesięciu tysięcy taniej? Ciekawym wielce.
Napiszże ile kosztują wszystkie elementy składowe do stanu identycznego z moim. Łącznie z kosztami projektów instalacji, kierownikiem, geodezją, odbiorami technicznymi, podejściami i podbudową tarasu. Z wywiezieniem ziemi, marasu i przygotowaniem działki. Dach z podbitką i orynnowaniem. Oknami, tynkami wew (jeżeli technologia inna), odwodnieniem. I na wszystko gwarancja, choćby i dwu - trzyletnia. Wszystkie instalacje na gotowo, etc., etc. Weź sobie i 10 firm na każdy etap z osobna. Podaj wyceny. I niech potem ludzie walą drzwiami i oknami do nich. Niech rosną domy z lewa, z prawa. Ludzie żyją szczęśliwie i dostatnio dzięki zaoszczędzonym pieniądzom. A Ty kasuj procent z praw autorskich i zagnij Kulczyka. Sam ci te prawa autorskie poświadczę. Życzę Ci tego z całego serca, bo mnie sukces i szczęście innych w oczy nie kolą.

Czekam.

----------


## perm

> Jest tu takich dwóch, jeden powtarza z uporem maniaka mantrę ze styropianem drugi nie może przeboleć że ma tańszą płytę. Czytają wyrywkowo i notorycznie przytaczają wyrwane z kontekstu zdania swoich adwersarzy oskarżając o kłamstwo. Do tego wyraźna agresja i wyzwiska. W świetle tego co piszą w/w osobnicy, wszyscy posiadający legalett mogą czuć się jako podejrzani o czerpanie korzyści z działalności firmy, która budowała im fundament.
> 
> Niestety merytoryczny przekaz tego wątku można odkryć dopiero po przeczytaniu wszystkich postów co jest niezwykle czasochłonne ale nie niemożliwe. Nie mniej w/w zagorzali oponenci będąc tego świadomi iż wielu nie będzie rozpoczynać lektury od początku, szczują na każdej stronie, powtarzając swoje frazesy i nie wnosząc do wątku niczego nowego.


No i kto tu sieje zamęt i zaczepia?
Żeby tu jak to Elfir napisała nie robic offtopa czyli nie psuć niektórym humoru założę wątek na temat wad Legalett. Tu niech radosnie tańcżą trzymając sie za rączki użytkownicy Legalett a tam będzie mozna przeczytać o tym co z Legalett jest nie tak. Myslę że trochę sie tego uzbiera i myślę że sporo ewentualnych klientow Legalet chętnie przeczyta to co tu starają sie niektórzy tak skrzętnie ukryć.

----------


## tomek131

HArnaś wyjechałem z Abakonem ? Może zasugerowałem ,żeby sprawdzić bo tańszy chyba.Sam myślałem nad technologią i firmami.Tymi firmami.Po dokładnej analizie stwierdziłem ,że Legalett to głupota (dla mnie) i te połamane ,poszarpane ścianki z Praefy jeszcze większa.Za dużą kasę.Rozmawiałem też z Pref-budem.Musiało to być po naszej wymianie poglądów,bo po tych rozmowach nabrałem przekonania ,że Pref-bud przynajmniej profesjonalnie podchodzi do sprawy na etapie kontaktu,mimo ,że Pani Dyrektor stosuje specyficzny marketing to rozmowa z nią jest dosyć rzeczowa,potrafi doradzić ,zaproponować.Odpisuje i oddzwania.Jak coś obieca dotrzymuje słowa.Ale to tylko etap kontaktu.Z uwagi na ceny odpadł i Pref-bud i Abakon.
Nawiasem mówiąc jak twoje odczucia (przypomnij )związane z jakością Pref-budu? Przypomnij ,ale oby nie w stylu naganiackiego dziennika pewnej pary.To ważna informacja bo na całym śląsku ,chyba tylko oni i Abakon robią Legalett.

----------


## avatar25

> Gdzie ja to napisałem? Zdaje się miało kłamstw nie być?


Myślałem, że to zaznaczyłem w cytacie.. Napisał Pan: " Jeżeli ma to być wątek tylko dla osób legalett chwalących a więc również takich ktorzy piszą o nim nieprawdę po ty by przyciągnąć klientów to bedzie to zadziwiająca rzecz na forum czasopisma mającego ambicje bycia poradnikiem i doradcą dla każdego budującego się. "

Sugeruje Pan, że to wątek ludzi piszących nieprawdę o legalett żeby przyciągnąć klientów. Poczułem się dotknięty i tyle. Staram się tylko podzielić swoimi wrażeniami. System jak każdy ma wady. Na przykład w małej łazience mam chłodniej. Teraz myślę, że trzeba było tam dołożyć pod płytkami mate grzewczą.

----------


## avatar25

> Żeby tu jak to Elfir napisała nie robic offtopa czyli nie psuć niektórym humoru założę wątek na temat wad Legalett. Tu niech radosnie tańcżą trzymając sie za rączki użytkownicy Legalett a tam będzie mozna przeczytać o tym co z Legalett jest nie tak. Myslę że trochę sie tego uzbiera i myślę że sporo ewentualnych klientow Legalet chętnie przeczyta to co tu starają sie niektórzy tak skrzętnie ukryć.


Wydaje mi się, że tomek131 w zeszłym roku już założył taki wątek.

----------


## avatar25

> Po dokładnej analizie stwierdziłem ,że Legalett to głupota (dla mnie) i te połamane ,poszarpane ścianki z Praefy jeszcze większa.Za dużą kasę... Z uwagi na ceny odpadł i Pref-bud i Abakon.


W takim razie co Pan wybrał dla siebie? 

Czy może Pan podesłać firmę, która robi kompleksowo fundament płytowy z ogrzewaniem nie wodnym i takim do którego można podłączyć inne źródło ciepła?

----------


## fotohobby

Ale dlaczego "nie wodnym" ?
ZDECYDOWANEJ większości użytkowników woda nie przeszkadza, więc dlaczego na siłę trzeba szukać ogrzewania "nie wodnego" ?
To jakaś fobia z tą wodą ?

Sądzę, że bardziej można by się bać EPS100 pod płytą, niż przewodu z wodą wewnątrz niej.
Innych mogą odstraszać wibracje i szum powietrza - ja od "zawsze" mam PCta chłodzonego wodą, albo pasywnie, bo szum wentylatorów to dla mnie dyskomfort.
A niektórzy użytkownicy mieli tu z nim kłopot.

Jeszcze inni mogą przekalkulować sprawę i po rezygnacji z L., majac tak samo funkcjonalne ogrzewanie zakupic WM z reku, kino domowe, albo kupią płytki do ogrodu.

----------


## perm

> Wydaje mi się, że tomek131 w zeszłym roku już założył taki wątek.


Dobrego nigdy za dużo.

----------


## Harnaś78

Do @Tomek 131

Nie, no... To ja Ci mam przypominać i wyszukiwać co Ty pisałeś? No bez jaj. O jakości prac i ścian u mnie powtórzę: pisałem w trakcie dyskusji z Tobą. Teraz krótko - nie miałem zastrzeżeń. Żadnej ścianie (nie "ściance" jak piszesz z przekąsem) nic się nie stało. 

Nie udało ci się obalić ani podważyć niczego, co ja napisałem. Ani wtedy, ani w czasie późniejszych dyskusji. Zadam Ci teraz dwa pytania, jedno techniczne drugie finansowe - ponowione.

1) Podaj przykład rozwiązania technicznego ściany które jest mocniejsze i trwalsze od prefabrykatu betonowego. Nawet jeśli jest poukruszany - to co jest równiejsze i wymaga mniejszego nakładu prac na wykończenie. Podeprzyj odpowiedź czymkolwiek.

2) W poprzednim poście zadałem Ci konkretne pytanie na temat tańszego zamiennika mojego domu w dowolnej technologii, poza "kanadyjczykiem". Przeczytaj to pytanie jeszcze raz DOKŁADNIE. Oczekuję wyczerpującej odpowiedzi. Dlaczego? Bo ciągle mnie oskarżasz o wyrzucenie pieniędzy w błoto. Podajesz nawet kwoty. Ok, wykaż się. Proszę. Poczekam choćby i tydzień. Chociaż jeżeli posiadasz wystarczające informacje do tego, żeby z mostu zarzucić mi indolencję, to przecież nie powinienem czekać tak długo.

Do @Perm: Nikogo nie mam zamiaru trzymać trzymać za rączki. No i nie trzymałem. Jeżeli wkurza Cię niewiedza techniczna *niektórych* zwolenników - podyskutuj ze mną. Jak sobie przypominam nikt mi żadnego "babola" nie zarzucił  :wink:

----------


## Dareckyy

Harnaś, Avatar25,

chce się Wam jeszcze dyskutować z Kimś, kogo jedynym "sukcesem" budowlanym jest status "elity" na forum budowlanym? ;P

----------


## tomek131

Harnaś 
ad 1 - lepszy i wielokrotnie tańszy jest silikat,do tego jest wymurowany a nie stoi jak ścianki domku z kart.
ad 2 - patrz ad1 i poczytaj wątki ,dzienniki budowy i zestawienia kosztów forumowiczów (bo mnie i tak nie uwierzysz).Są tego setki na forum ,niektóre dokładne co do 1gwozdzia.Mniej więcej, twój stan deweloperski = (w przypadku normalnej budowy) pełnemu wykończeniu domu i zagospodarowaniu działki.Ja bym wolał kupić zonie ładne auto za różnicę,nowiutkie w salonie,ale to może dlatego ,że ja kocham swoją żonę ,a ty żonę właściciela Pref-budu  :smile:  Żarcik oczywiście taki,nie biegnij do moderatora

----------


## Dars

> Ale dlaczego "nie wodnym" ?
> ZDECYDOWANEJ większości użytkowników woda nie przeszkadza, więc dlaczego na siłę trzeba szukać ogrzewania "nie wodnego" ?
> To jakaś fobia z tą wodą ?


Nie wiem czy to fobia, ale dla mnie był to jeden z podstawowych czynników dlaczego wybrałem Legalett. 
Choć wybrałem to może za duże słowo. Na razie mam podpisaną umowę z firmą wykonawczą. Budowę planuję rozpocząć na wiosnę. 
Jeszcze odnośnie wody, to nie planuję za kilka/kilkanaście lat kucia całej podłogi w domu, bo coś przecieka. Oczywiście może i są to fanaberie i może nigdy by się to nie wydarzyło, ale dla mnie to było bardzo ważne. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Dars

Dareckyy:
Powiedz jak ty to zrobiłeś, że nie miałeś tylu problemów ze swoją firmą co Kalumet.
Powiem szczerze, że po przeczytaniu dziennika Kalumet jestem załamany. 
Będę musiał codziennie (co najmniej) być na budowie, żeby patrzeć im na ręce.

----------


## Dareckyy

Dars, wpadki były i w większości są opisane w moim dzienniku. Udało mi się parę błędów wyeliminować w trakcie budowy, bo dość często (właściwie to prawie codziennie) na niej bywałem. Na szczęście budowa trwa niecałe trzy miesiące. W najbliższym czasie zbiorę to w jeden wątek i podsumuję moją opinię o firmie Abakon, jednak generalnie jest ona pozytywna. Są pewne różnice pomiędzy moim domem a Kalumeta, podstawowa to system ogrzewania. Mogło się zdarzyć, że niektóre etapy budowy wykonywały u nas inne ekipy. Ja starałem się maksymalnie uprościć u mnie instalacje, dlatego nie mam instalacji gazowej, DGP, boilera na cwu. Praktycznie wszystko na prąd, a kominek dla klimatu  :smile: 

Dodatkowym atutem tej firmy jest gwarancja, której udzielają. W razie jakiś wpadek nie unikają odpowiedzialności, tylko poprawiają to. Tak było u mnie z hałasującym agregatem, wymianą pękniętej betonowej pokrywy agregatu (jestem w trakcie), czy poprawą izolacji w rogach budynku, którą mają dokonać na wiosnę. Firma buduje domy od wielu lat, legalnie, na wszystko wystawia na faktury. Możesz zapoznać się z referencjami, które nie są laurkami. Ja swojej jeszcze nie wystawiłem, bo chciałem trochę pomieszkać, zanim wydam swoją opinię.

----------


## Harnaś78

Tomek...

ad1) Powiedziałem "podeprzyj czymkolwiek". Na razie to chrzanisz. Sylikat mocniejszy od żelbetu???? Którego producenta, bo już lecę i kupuję. Załóżmy że zamiast sylikatu damy cegłę klinkierową... Jednostkowa odporność na ściskanie i cykle mrozowe może będzie wyższa u najlepszych producentów. No fajnie. A jak mocna jest zaprawa je łącząca? Czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Pytałem o ścianę. Jeżeli cegła, klinkier, pustak, bloczek taki czy sraki są tak zajebiste to dlaczego wszystkie te ściany trzeba SPAJAĆ WIEŃCEM ŻELBETOWYM? Budynek z wielkiej płyty to nie domek z kart. Pisałem dlaczego. Czytałeś. Komentowałeś. Odśwież sobie pamięć i się doucz.

ad2) No i co by ci tu odpowiedzieć... Umiesz czytać, czy nie? Albo inaczej - rozumiesz tekst czytany? Napisałem wyraźnie, że gdybym dom stawiał sam, wyszedłby on taniej. W przypadku, gdy dom stawia ci firma lub ich konglomerat taniej już nie wyjdzie. Uważasz inaczej, U D O W O D N I J. I odpowiadaj na temat. Napisałem wyraźnie: "przedstaw wycenę z firm" Możesz to skopiować z jakiegoś wątku - nieistotne. Byle było bliskie prawdy. Przelatujesz prawie po całym forum Muratora - sprawdzałem. Pewnie coś wygrzebiesz. Aha, żeby nie było, że nie pamiętasz. III kat. szkód górniczych. 

Dla wszystkich, niezależnie od tego czy uda się Tomkowi udowodnić swoje racje czy nie:

Do kosztów budowy (nie tylko skorupy samej w sobie) należy doliczyć szereg kosztów pośrednich, pieniędzy, które w czasie trwania budowy należy wydać. Ja w swoich kalkulacjach to ująłem. To był jeden z argumentów przemawiających za szybka budową, a nie wolną.  Jeżeli rozważymy czas 11 miesięcy mojej budowy (do zamieszkania na gotowo) do średniego czasu budowy gospodarskiej w Polsce (2,5 roku) to przy podobnych założeniach budowlanych koszty pośrednie by wyniosły:

Opłaty mieszkanie bez mediów

11x780 = 8580 vs. 30 x780 = 23400

raty kredytu bez domu

11x1480 = 17760 vs 30 x 1100 (bo dom tańszy) = 33 000

Dojazdy na budowę 15/msc x 42 km x 7,4 l/100 po 4,80 (tam i z powrotem) wyszło 223 zł/msc.

11 x 223 = 2453 vs. 30 x 223 = 6690

Ubezpieczenie budowy (obowiązkowe przy kredycie)

0 (polisa z firmy na rok + ochrona interwencyjna) vs. 30 x 110 (1% oprocentowania ekstra w czasie budowy, w większości banków) = 3300.

Dla mnie różnica wyniosła:

28 793 vs. 66 390. Całe *37 597.* Wyjdzie na to, że jeżeli wycena Tomka będzie porównywalna, to raczej ja żonie kupiłem auto. Chociaż nie, na pewno nie takie jak on. On zaoszczędził 218 000 bo się nie wybudował. Mogą jeździć  S - klasą.

Budujesz za własną gotówkę? Masz wóz służbowy bez limitu kilometrów? Powyższa kalkulacja jest nie dla Ciebie.

Nie nie kocham pani z Pref - budu. Firmy też nie. Wybrałem technologię i dopilnowałem żeby było OK. Wykonawca ścian i montażysta domu mógł być dowolny.

----------


## avatar25

> Ale dlaczego "nie wodnym" ?
> ZDECYDOWANEJ większości użytkowników woda nie przeszkadza, więc dlaczego na siłę trzeba szukać ogrzewania "nie wodnego" ?
> To jakaś fobia z tą wodą ?


Nie interesuje mnie co innym nie przeszkadza. Prosiłem o podanie alternatywy dla Legalett. Cały czas chodzi o nasze preferencje jak to już pisałem wcześniej.
Ja nie chciałem mieć wody w podłodze i tyle. Bardzo często nas nie ma domu, kto by w czym palił? Wygasiło by się i wymarzło w domu. Gazu też nie toleruje w domu jakby co. Żonę moją przekonała tylko możliwość zmiany agregatów elektrycznych na alternatywne notabene zasilane wodą, tylko dwie rurki miedziane idą do agregatu.

----------


## tomek131

Harnaś ale ty nie masz ściany.Ty masz element konstrukcyjny
A czemu nie lubisz pani z Pref-budu? Dla mnie jest lepsza niż ci wszyscy wiecznie niezorientowani w niczym z Abakonu.Choć kalkulacje to robisz takie jak ona-byleby pasowały do ceny Pref-budu,a że z czapki to nieistotne.
A jak z ich fachowością ?

----------


## Harnaś78

No i znów nie odpowiedziałeś. 

Która pozycja z oszczędności przy szybkiej budowie jest z czapki? Na temat fachowości pisałem. Wycena domu taka jak z Pref - budu, bo Pref - bud budował, niby jaka miała być? Heelooł? Mariolka czy Tomek?

----------


## tomek131

Pref-bud czy Harnaś

----------


## Harnaś78

Aaa, jeszcze jedno. Jak to nie mam ściany? Element konstrukcyjny - eee, a co to za nowum? A ściana to nie element takowy? Sam te elementy nazywałeś pogardliwie "ściankami". A teraz to szumne Elementy Konstrukcyjne? No człowiek od razu wyobraża sobie pylony mostowe... No wtedy fakt, sylikatowa stara dobra ściana nie ma porównania. Nie no chłopie, pomału  :wink:  Ja rozumiem, że w gorączce dyskusji chcesz mnie zripostować i bronić swoich racji. Ale miarkuj... Nie rozmawiasz z dyletantem.

----------


## Harnaś78

Cienkiś... Stać cię tylko na to?

To może tak: Ja będę szybko pisał tak, tak, tak, a Ty nie, nie, nie... Dam ci w ten sposób szansę, pewnie piszesz szybciej ode mnie.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Do @Perm: Nikogo nie mam zamiaru trzymać trzymać za rączki. No i nie trzymałem. Jeżeli wkurza Cię niewiedza techniczna *niektórych* zwolenników - podyskutuj ze mną. Jak sobie przypominam nikt mi żadnego "babola" nie zarzucił


 Zapraszam na wątek o tym co w legalett nie halo by nikt nie zarzucił nam trollowania. Tam napiszę o swoich wątpliwościach. Jeżeli będziesz chciał się do nich odnieść merytorycznie a nie emocjonalnie to porozmawiamy.

----------


## Liwko

> Zapraszam na wątek o tym co w legalett nie halo by nikt nie zarzucił nam trollowania. Tam napiszę o swoich wątpliwościach. Jeżeli będziesz chciał się do nich odnieść merytorycznie a nie emocjonalnie to porozmawiamy.


Wypadało by podać linka. Zainteresowani na bank do niego zajrzą.

----------


## Harnaś78

Perm: Dzięki za zaproszenie. Chętnie skorzystam. Ja Tobie nigdy trlolstwa nie zarzucałem. Nie wiem, czy zauważyłeś, ale ja nigdy nie napisałem że Legallet jest The Best. Nawet nie próbowałem. Pisałem, że fundament płytowy z prefabrykowanymi ścianami jest ok. Podeślesz linka, czy mam sam poszukać? Pzdr.

----------


## Harnaś78

Uprzedzę Tomka. Ściany nie tylko z Pref - budu, nie tylko z Praefy. Obojętnie jakie, byle spełniające normy budowlane. I rzetelna firma montażowa. I szlus.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja nie chciałem mieć wody w podłodze i tyle. Bardzo często nas nie ma domu, kto by w czym palił? Wygasiło by się i wymarzło w domu. Gazu też nie toleruje w domu jakby co.


I rozumiem, że na tym kończą sie opcje bezobsługowego źródła ciepła ?  :smile:  Bo wygląda na to, jakby tylko Legalett i gaz to zapewniały.
A masz jeszcze:
-piecyk elektryczny
-pompa ciepła (gruntowa, lub powietrzna)
-piec na pellet (przy 10*C autonomia na około 10-14 dni, w zależności od wielkości zbiornika)

----------


## QBELEK

> I rozumiem, że na tym kończą sie opcje bezobsługowego źródła ciepła ?  Bo wygląda na to, jakby tylko Legalett i gaz to zapewniały.
> A masz jeszcze:
> -piecyk elektryczny
> -pompa ciepła (gruntowa, lub powietrzna)
> -piec na pellet (przy 10*C autonomia na około 10-14 dni, w zależności od wielkości zbiornika)


Podałeś źródła ciepła a nie systemy ogrzewania. 
Do każdego z wymienionych należy dostosować jakieś medium, które będzie przekazywać ciepło do pomieszczeń.
No może przejdzie ten piecyk elektryczny jeśli chodzi o piec akumulacyjny w każdym pokoju?

----------


## QBELEK

Harnaś imponująca jest Twoja wiedza o budownictwie własnego ale dyskusja z tomkiem, choć ciekawie się czyta jest nie w temacie...
Harnas z takimi umiejętnościami powinieneś oferować usługi "deweloperskie"   :big grin:

----------


## tomek131

Harnaś mówisz ,że całe forum przeglądam? Ano tak,jak ktoś buduje interesują go różne elementy.bo z różnych elementów składa się dom.Jedynie chwalący Legalett i np Pref-bud  ,jak ty poruszają się wyłącznie w jednym temacie.Inne aspekty budowy ich nie interesują.Zastanawiam się czy nie widzą ,jakie to idiotyczne - "cześć właśnie zrobiłem Legalett,jest super,oszczędnie ,nie mam wody pod podłogą i płacę 250zł na miesiąc,a jak to robił Pref-bud to łopaty łamały się w ferworze pracy w dłoniach"Tak było na początku.Potem doszły ,po wytykaniu tej głupoty min.przeze mnie bardziej zaawansowane myślowo posty ,z leciutką dozą krytyki dla nie poznaki, typu- a ekipa od okien się spóżniła z Pref-budu o 30min ,no tak się wkurzyłem.Zrobili extra i na czas ale przyjechali 30min pózniej ,przez co ja gdzieś się spóżniłem.Tak nie powinno być ! Ale cóż ,nie ma firm idealnych.Jest krytyka?Haha. Jest.A w domyśle każdy myśli - inni tu o takich problemach, a tu się 30min ekipa spóżniła ,a poza tym super.WOW , to extra ,super,robimy z nimi.
A ja widziałem na innym forum posty gdzie ludzie kierowali pozwy przeciw nim o zepsuty i do rozbiórki dach na przykład.Stwierdzone przez biegłego
Tak ciut nie w temacie,ale ja osobiście nie znoszę naganiactwa i będę zawsze to piętnował.Choć jak powiedziałem np Pref-bud w kontaktach jest profesjonalny a Legalett jako centrala ma opinię dobrego wykonawcy.Choć nie potrafię pojąć np przez tyle lat ciągłych problemów z wyciszeniem agregatów.To powinno być systemowo załatwione dawno temu,szczególnie przy tej kasie

----------


## fotohobby

> Podałeś źródła ciepła a nie systemy ogrzewania. 
> Do każdego z wymienionych należy dostosować jakieś medium, które będzie przekazywać ciepło do pomieszczeń.
> No może przejdzie ten piecyk elektryczny jeśli chodzi o piec akumulacyjny w każdym pokoju?


Powolutku przeczytaj post, na który odpowiadałem. 
avatar25 pytał czym by grzał (palił) w domu, kiedy by go nie było, tak aby nie rozsadziło mu wodnej podłogówki w płycie (przy czym wykluczył gaz)
Pytał więc o źródła, tak ?

No więc mu odpowiedziałem: mając wodną podłogówkę, ciepło w trakcie jego nieobecności może zapewnić mu piecyk el (po co akumulacyjne w każdym pomieszczeniu ??), pompa ciepła, piec na pellet.
I nie zamarznie.
Zrozumiałeś ?

----------


## QBELEK

Aha  :big grin: 

Znaczy się piecyk i pompka muszą pracować podczas nieobecności właścicieli przez cały czas żeby woda nie zamarzła w podłodze, natomiast legalett nie musi pracować bo w podłodze nie ma wody a powietrze szybko nie rozsadzi kanału?

----------


## Liwko

> Aha 
> 
> Znaczy się piecyk i pompka muszą pracować podczas nieobecności właścicieli przez cały czas żeby woda nie zamarzła w podłodze, natomiast legalett nie musi pracować bo w podłodze nie ma wody a powietrze szybko nie rozsadzi kanału?


Miałem już tu nie pisać, ale...
Wyłączysz Legalett zimą na tydzień? Żeby woda w podłodze zamarzła, tyle mniej więcej czasu potrzeba przy średnio zaizolowanym domu. Można dodać do tej wody trochę glikolu czy spirytusu?

----------


## QBELEK

Nie wyłączę, ale może zaistnieć awaria podczas mojej nieobecności. Odpukać w niemalowane.

----------


## Liwko

> Nie wyłączę, ale może zaistnieć awaria podczas mojej nieobecności. Odpukać w niemalowane.


Tydzień?

----------


## fotohobby

> Aha 
> 
> Znaczy się piecyk i pompka muszą pracować podczas nieobecności właścicieli przez cały czas żeby woda nie zamarzła w podłodze, natomiast legalett nie musi pracować bo w podłodze nie ma wody a powietrze szybko nie rozsadzi kanału?


Jak lubisz wracać do domu, w którym temperatura oscyluje w okolicach 0, albo i poniżej, to sobie wyłącz (nie zapomnij spuscić wody z instalacji sanitarnej  :smile: .
Podłogówkę zabezpieczysz glikolem.

----------


## QBELEK

Glikol w podłogówce to sprawa dyskusyjna.

----------


## MAX1963

Użytkownicy legalettu z wymiennikiem ciepła czy możecie mi podac temperaturę wody która ogrzewa powietrze,oraz różnice cenową między agregatem elektrycznym a wymiennikiem ciepła?

----------


## MAX1963

Dars jeśli to nie tajemnica to jaki dom będziesz budował?

----------


## fotohobby

> Glikol w podłogówce to sprawa dyskusyjna.


Podobnie, jak cena L.  :smile: 
Zawsze można podyskutować...

----------


## avatar25

> I rozumiem, że na tym kończą sie opcje bezobsługowego źródła ciepła ?  Bo wygląda na to, jakby tylko Legalett i gaz to zapewniały.
> A masz jeszcze:
> -piecyk elektryczny
> -pompa ciepła (gruntowa, lub powietrzna)
> -piec na pellet (przy 10*C autonomia na około 10-14 dni, w zależności od wielkości zbiornika)


Ja nie wymieniałem źródeł ciepła oczywiście tylko założenia. Brak wody i dość wygodne mało-obsługowe źródło. Oczywiście zdaje sobie sprawę, że można podłączyć pompę lub piece. Podczas wyboru sposobu ogrzewania piece akumulacyjne też były brane pod uwagę. 

Wszystko to jest kwestia indywidualna. Nie chcieliśmy z żoną ogrzewania wodnego, gazu, pieca. Do wodnego można podłączyć pompę czy piec na pellet. 
My chcieliśmy bezobsługowe ogrzewanie najlepiej podłogowe (żeby nie zamawiać, przywozić, ładować, przewalać w kotłowni różnych materiałów). Pozostaje nam prąd lub gaz. Jako, że gaz odpadł pozostał prąd. Co mamy na prąd: maty, kable, piece akumulacyjne, promienniki, pompa powietrze-powietrze, piece elektryczne do wodnego, ogrzewanie ścienne, sufitowe. Różne widziałem, czytałem. Przed samą budową stanęło na piecach akumulacyjnych. Szukając czegoś o ogrzewaniu powietrzem w związku z tymi piecami trafiłem na legalett. Przekonałem żonę i tak zostało. System, który NIE JEST DOSKONAŁY, ma swoje wady itd., jednakże spełnia moje potrzeby i to jest najważniejsze myślę. Bezobsługowy, bez wody w podłodze i bez gazu jako źródło.

----------


## Dars

> Dars jeśli to nie tajemnica to jaki dom będziesz budował?


Będę budował ten sam dom co Dareckyy i Kalumet, z tym, że w odróżnieniu od Kalumet bez użytkowego poddasza.

----------


## Harnaś78

Qbelek - miałbym kasę na start, albo wtyki w bankach to pewnie bym się tym zajął  :wink:  Budowałbym dla normalnych ludzi, nie krezusów. I myślę, że nie najgorzej. Ach, jakim skromny... Hehe...

Fakt, zaczynam odjeżdżać od tematu - _mea culpa_

A tak poza tym zbliżasz się do diabelskiej liczby postów  :wink:

----------


## Kazik09

Witam,

Dla zainteresowanych tematem, podaję moje zimowe zużycie energii elektrycznej:
12.11.2011-12.12.2011 - 1t 170kWh, 2t 1190kWh - koszt 558zł
12.12.2011-13.01.2012 - 1t 239kWh, 2t 1108kWh - koszt 596zł (w tym miesiącu były u nas 2 imprezy urodzinowe, wigilia i sylwester)
13.01.2012-12.02.2012 - 1t 162kWh, 2t 1225kWh - koszt 588zł
W lecie zużywaliśmy ok. 250zł/mc (w tym boiler elektryczny 300l), w zimie pewnie idzie więcej, ze wzgledu na oświetlenie, no i od października mamy POŚ z działającą non-stop pompką powietrza i załączaną cyklicznie przepompownią, czyli po odjęciu, na ogrzewanie wychodzi jakieś 350zł/mc. 
Dom z poddaszem (we wcześniejszych postach podawałem jego parametry). Drugi sezon (pierwszy po zamieszkaniu). Temperatury w pomieszczeniach rzędu 20-21st. Przy dużych mrozach palimy rano i wieczorem w kominku, do tej pory zużyliśmy prawie 1m3 olchy.
Uzyskany wynik uważam za dobry, tym bardziej, że mam jeszcze kilka mostków do poprawki (np. źle obsadzone wszystkie parapety zew, nieszczelny aluminiowy próg drzwi wej., dziury w ociepleniu poddasza).

----------


## Dareckyy

Kazik,
wpisz parametry domu i informacje o ilości osób, łatwiej będzie porównać.

Nasz domek jest parterowy, 84 mkw. Izolacje: pod płytą 30 cm styropianu, ściany 20 cm styropianu, strop 20+15 cm wełny, okna i drzwi wejściowe o współczynniku U ok. 1,1 montaż warstwowy. Do poprawy izolacja stropu w rogach budynku, a także drzwi wejściowe i schody strychowe. Duży mostek w postaci komina do kominka  :wink: 

Wszystko na prąd, elektryczne przepływowe ogrzewacze wody, agregaty elektryczne w Legalecie 2x4 kWh, płyta indukcyjna, piekarnik, wentylacja mechaniczna z reku, duża plazma, oświetlenie w większości led lub energooszczędne, POŚ z pompką. 4 dorosłe osoby, w tym dwie prawie cały czas przebywające w domu, pozostałe 2 też większą część doby.

Zużycie (I taryfa + druga taryfa = razem kWh):
październik 2011 290,2 + 479 = 769,2
listopad 2011 270,7 + 768,1 = 1038,8
grudzień 2011 345,1 + 965,9 = 1311
styczeń 2012 248,3 + 989,9 = 1238,2

Palimy w kominku ok. 2-3 razy w tygodniu raczej wieczorem dla klimatu. Spaliliśmy może 0,5 mp sezonowanego buku. Kupiłem 1 mp i nie wiem, czy go cały zużyję w sezonie grzewczym.

----------


## Kazik09

Dom ok. 140m2 użytkowej (murator C161, trochę zmieniony i powiększony o 0,5m w obie strony), dach dwuspadowy, mały wykusz (żona się uparła :smile:  ), bez balkonów, czyli "stodoła" z poddaszem użytkowym. Izoalcja płyty 20cm styro, ściany z silikatów + 20cm szarego styro, okna 3 szybowe, poddasze 35cm wełny toprock. Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem Brink HR400. Legalett elektryczny 2x4kW, bez wymiennika kominkowego. Poddasze 4 grzejniki duo-heat, w sumie ok. 7kW. Kominek bez rozprowadzenia Jotul I350, jakieś 7kW. Garaż na oddzielnej płycie, przytulony do północnej ściany domu, nieogrzewany, ocieplony 15cm zwykłego styro, ściana między domem i garażem ocieplona 20cm szarego styro. Drzwi stalowe ppoż Hormana miedzy domem i garażem, drzwi wejściowe drewniane CAL. Dom stoi w szczerym polu, brak drzew od zachodu, czyli mam spore wychładzanie wiatrem. Wykusz z dużymi oknami skierowany na południe. Boiler Atlantic 300l z grzałką 3kW (na razie bez cyrkulacji bo górna łazienka czeka na wykończenie). POŚ Sotralentz bio-duo + przepompownia ścieków - jakieś 0,5kW. Oświeltenie wew. to w większości świetlówki + kilka halogenów.
Obecnie mieszkają 4 osoby (piąta w drodze  :Smile:  ). 
Uff.. chyba wszystko.

----------


## Kazik09

No właśnie, u mnie jeszcze też indukcja i piekarnik. Pralka i zmywarka prawie codziennie, ale staramy się je włączać tylko w drugiej taryfie.
Też mam trochę rzeczy do poprawki. Najgorsze są źle ocieplone parapety i 180cm mostka pod drzwiami tarasowymi, no i dziury w ociepleniu dachu (wełnę w suficie już częściowo poprawiłem od strony strychu, ale na skosach nie ma jak). Chcę zrobić termowizję ale na razie brakuje mi na to kasy.
Uwzględniając metraż, wychodzi nam podobne zużycie.

----------


## Kazik09

Udało mi się też w końcu znacznie zredukować hałas agregatów. 
Oto moja recepta: 
- zmniejszyłem obroty wiatraka do 2100obr/min (użyłem tachometru bezkontaktowego), 
- wymieniłem uszczelki na obwodzie pod metalową pokrywą (uszczelka samoprzylepna okienna typ "D", gruba), 
- po włożeniu pokrywy uszczelniłem jej brzegi silikonem,
- na to położyłem 2cm maty wygłuszającej (kupiłem matę HDS gr. 1cm, 2m2 - bo tyle najmniej można było kupić - z przesyłką wyszło ok. 90zł), 
- na to położyłem "firmową" płytę betonową i uszczelniłem ją silikonem (po wcześniejszym włożeniu sznurka),
- na to płyta z wykończeniem podłogi (tu trzeba trochę pokombinować, żeby zgubić te 2cm dodatkowej izolacji).
Minusem tego rozwiązania jest lekkie uginanie się podłogi w tym miejscu (mata się ugina). Mi akurat to nie przeszkadza, bo mam agegat pod lodówką w kuchni i w szafie w wiatrołapie.
Zresztą, na to rozwiazanie naprowadziła mnie hamerykańska wersja instrukcji do agregatu, w której podano grubość izolacji 3cm, a u mnie dali tylko 1cm w metalowej klapie i dwie płyty betonowe.

----------


## QBELEK

Harnas nie chodzi o budowanie tylko o koordynowanie. Od projektu przez pozwolenia po wybór banku, wykonawcy, odbiór. Kompleksowo dla zapracowanych, dla których czas to duże pieniądze  :big grin:

----------


## QBELEK

Ingerencja w agregacie nastąpiła po wygaśnięciu gwarancji czy w porozumieniu z Legalett. Mnie co prawda wentylator nie przeszkadza ale tak się pytam?

----------


## avatar25

Zużycie (I taryfa . II taryfa . Ogrzewanie):
październik 2011 - 77 kWh . 587 kWh   . 245 kWh
listopad 2011      - 70 kWh . 1392 kWh . 845 kWh
grudzień 2011    - 94 kWh . 1660 kWh . 1273 kWh
styczeń 2012      - 68 kWh . 1626 kWh . 1284 kWh

----------


## Dareckyy

Avatar,

czy II taryfa zawiera już kW na ogrzewanie? Bardzo mało zużywacie energii w I taryfie (ponad 3,5 razy mniej niż my!) Jak Wy to robicie?

----------


## avatar25

> Avatar,
> 
> czy II taryfa zawiera już kW na ogrzewanie? Bardzo mało zużywacie energii w I taryfie (ponad 3,5 razy mniej niż my!) Jak Wy to robicie?


Druga taryfa zawiera już ogrzewanie.
W pierwszej chodzi praktycznie tylko wentylacja i lodówka  :smile:  no i oświetlenie w większości halogeny LED. Czasem włączamy telewizor lub czajnik. Wszystkie sprawy typu sprzątanie, gotowanie, pranie staramy się robić w drugiej taryfie.

----------


## Kazik09

QBELEK:
Legalett jeszcze na gwaracji. Regulatory obrotów zainstalował mi elektryk Legaletu, po moim zgłoszeniu, więc nie była to samowolna ingerencja.

----------


## perm

> QBELEK:
> Legalett jeszcze na gwaracji. Regulatory obrotów zainstalował mi elektryk Legaletu, po moim zgłoszeniu, więc nie była to samowolna ingerencja.


Nie rozumiem tego. Firma Legalett ma dopracowany (jak sądzę) system ogrzewania powietrzem. Jednym z elementów tego systemu są wentylatory ktorych wydajność została tak pomyślana by zapewnić maksymalną możliwą wydajność, w związku z czym "fabrycznie" nie ma żadnej regulacji predkości tych wentylatorów a wydajność systemu dopasowuje się do warunków za pomocą temperatury grzałek (wcześniej juz ktoś wyjasniał jak to jest). Teraz z firmy przyjeżdża fachowiec i dodaje regulację za pomocą pokrętła bo wentylatory hałasują. Wszystko fajnie tylko co zrobic jeżeli ta najwyższa wydajność wentylatorów będzie niezbędna bo np mróz przyszedł? Po pierwsze; trzeba się pogodzić z hałasem? Po drugie; użytkownik ma sobie tym pokrętłem regulować również temperaturę (siłą rzeczy)? To po co tam jakieś czujniki tejże i podobne? Niezły "mercedes" wśród fundamentów.

----------


## Dareckyy

Perm,

nie zauważyłem wpływu zmniejszenia obrotów wentylatora w agregacie na wydajność ogrzewania. Grzałki nadal dostarczają tyle samo kWh co przed zmianą prędkości wentylatora. Natomiast sama zmiana prędkości wentylatora w moim przypadku bardzo poprawiła problem szumu powietrza w rurach. Na tej podstawie zażyczyłem sobie podobny zabieg w drugim agregacie, choć w tym układzie szum nie jest już tak dokuczliwy. 

Moim zdaniem, ponieważ każda instalacja Legalettu jest inna (różne są długości rur, ilość kolanek itp), ilość obrotów wentylatora w agregacie powinna być dobierana do danej instalacji. Jak widać pracownicy Legalettu dobierają to empirycznie na podstawie zgłoszeń od użytkowników już po wybudowaniu i uruchomieniu systemu. Czy można by to robić na etapie projektowania? Na pewno byłoby to wygodniejsze dla użytkownika.

----------


## QBELEK

Nie wiem jak to jest w mercedesach ale w motocyklu BMW 1200GS Adventure można przestawić mapę zapłonu co jest dopuszczalne według producenta.

To dobrze że można podregulować system dla indywidualnych potrzeb z zachowaniem gwarancji.

----------


## jasiek71

> nie zauważyłem wpływu zmniejszenia obrotów wentylatora w agregacie na wydajność ogrzewania. Grzałki nadal dostarczają tyle samo kWh co przed zmianą prędkości wentylatora.


spadła prędkość przepływu ale wzrosła temp. powietrza...
 kwh będą bez zmian

----------


## MCB

> Nie rozumiem tego. Firma Legalett ma dopracowany (jak sądzę) system ogrzewania powietrzem. Jednym z elementów tego systemu są wentylatory ktorych wydajność została tak pomyślana by zapewnić maksymalną możliwą wydajność, w związku z czym "fabrycznie" nie ma żadnej regulacji predkości tych wentylatorów a wydajność systemu dopasowuje się do warunków za pomocą temperatury grzałek (wcześniej juz ktoś wyjasniał jak to jest). Teraz z firmy przyjeżdża fachowiec i dodaje regulację za pomocą pokrętła bo wentylatory hałasują. Wszystko fajnie tylko co zrobic jeżeli ta najwyższa wydajność wentylatorów będzie niezbędna bo np mróz przyszedł? Po pierwsze; trzeba się pogodzić z hałasem? Po drugie; użytkownik ma sobie tym pokrętłem regulować również temperaturę (siłą rzeczy)? To po co tam jakieś czujniki tejże i podobne? Niezły "mercedes" wśród fundamentów.


Nie wiem skąd masz te informacje, ale w legalettcie nie reguluje się temperatury grzałek. 
Jedyne sterowanie to włącz/wyłącz poprzez przekaźnik. Elektroniki w agregacie tyle co nic i bardzo dobrze.
Na pewno jest duża możliwość regulacji obrotów wentylatora. Ograniczeniem jest temperatura zabezpieczeń agregatu i właściwości samego wentylatora.
Co do wentylatora to jest on z tego co widziałem u siebie wentylatorem standardowym wybranym pewnie z dostępnego typoszeregu danego producenta.

Co do hałasu to mam takie podejrzenie, że może on być zależny od rodzaju ścian. U mnie agregatu w garderobie praktycznie nie słychać chociaż jeszcze nie przykleiłem pokrywy. Zauważyłem natomiast taką ciekawostkę, że jak przyłożę ucho do ściany okiennej w sypialni to słychać lekki szum (gwoli ścisłości: ja słyszę, żona nie, widocznie jestem przeczulony). U mnie ściana to silikat z kanałami i tędy dźwięki mogą się przenosić. Trudno powiedzieć czy ten dźwięki dobiega ze środka czy też jest to jakiś rezonans. W sypialni nie mam zasłon i gołe ściany co sprzyja wzmacnianiu dźwięków. Słyszę np. jak pracuje grzałka w buforze c.w.u.

Innym miejscem, gdzie mogą przenosić się dźwięki są wszelkiego rodzaju przepusty: kanalizacyjne, czerpnia kominkowa itp. U mnie były izolowane otuliną styropianową przed zalaniem fundamentu i nic nie szumi.

----------


## perm

> Nie wiem skąd masz te informacje, ale w legalettcie nie reguluje się temperatury grzałek. 
> Jedyne sterowanie to włącz/wyłącz poprzez przekaźnik. Elektroniki w agregacie tyle co nic i bardzo dobrze.
> Na pewno jest duża możliwość regulacji obrotów wentylatora. Ograniczeniem jest temperatura zabezpieczeń agregatu i właściwości samego wentylatora.
> ...


Ktoś wcześniej zdaje się pisał, może zresztą tak to zrozumiałem bo wydawało mi sie że jakaś regulacja musi być. Wynika z tego że jedyna regulacja polega na dłuższym lub krótszym działaniu całego systemu. Wszystko chodzi na full albo nie chodzi wcale. Zmniejszenie prędkości obrotowej wentylatorów musi skutkować wyższą temperaturą nawiewanego powietrza limitowaną zabezpieczeniem grzałek i wentylatorów. Częściej będzie się włączać ale na krócej.  Dobrze że jest te 30 lat gwarancji bo ile mogą wytrzymać nieustannie włączane i wyłączane wentylatory i grzałki? Bez cienia złośliwości, nie jest to jakieś wyrafinowane rozwiązanie. Nie dało sie inaczej?

----------


## jasiek71

> Częściej będzie się włączać ale na krócej.  Dobrze że jest te 30 lat gwarancji bo ile mogą wytrzymać nieustannie włączane i wyłączane wentylatory i grzałki?


wydaje mi się że można ustawić tak prędkość przepływu powietrza aby jego temp. była nieco przed limitem...
powietrze słabo przenosi energie ale za to chętnie ją oddaje...
jakoś nie widzę aby po przedmuchaniu przez betonowy blok miało na tyle dużą temperaturę aby wyłączyć grzałki/ wentylator
moim zdaniem można to dość skutecznie ustawić

----------


## MCB

Niczego nie zrozumiałeś.

System steruje się tak jak np. system na kablach grzewczych.
Nie widziałem systemu opartego o grzałki elektryczne z płynnym sterowaniem.
W piecach akumulacyjnych steruje się poprzez załączanie kolejnych grzałek oraz regulowany płynnie (w lepszych piecach) nawiew.
Jednakże ta płynna regulacja nawiewu ma sens tylko w przypadku bezpośredniego grania powietrzem.
W legalettcie ogrzewa się tony betonu i jakakolwiek płynna regulacja nie ma sensu. System ma olbrzymią bezwładność. Wyrafinowane rozwiązania z reguły są bardziej awaryjne i kosztowne w naprawie.

Wentylatory w L. nie załaczają się bez przerwy. U mnie agregat obsługujący gabinet, salon i ogród zimowy w ostatnie mrozy załączał się o 22:00 a wyłaczał o 06:00.
Obwód łazienkowy innego agregatu pracuje np. w godzinach 22:00-22:30. O 22:30 wyłączył się bo brałem prysznic i dodatkowo nagrzałem łazienkę. O 23:34 załącza się ponownie.
Z reguły obwody załączane są raz a rzadko kiedy dwa razy na dobę. Wiem to dobrze bo zbieram logi z termostatów.

I jeszcze raz dla wyjaśnienia. Agregat ma 4 grzałki czyli możliwośc sterowania maksymalnie 4-ma obwodami. Do obwodów są przypisane termostaty wysyłające sygnał sterujący. U mnie jest tak:
L1:1     sień+hall
L1:2,3  jadalnia
L1:4     kuchnia

L2:1    pralnia+korytarz
L2:2    łazienka
L2:3    garderoba
L2:4    sypialnia

L3:1,2 salon
L3:3    gabinet
L3:4    ogród zimowy

Wentylator agregatu pracyje zawsze gdy jest załączony przynajmniej jeden z obwodów danego agregatu.

Dodatkowe, chwilowe załączenie wentylatora agregatu następuje kilka minut po zakończeniu ogrzewania. Grzałki są mocno nagrzane i bez obiegu powietrza nagrzewają skrzynkę agregatu. Aby zapobiec przegrzaniu specjalny czujnik załacza na kilka sekund wentylator.

Oto i cała filozofia jeżeli chodzi o agregat. Proste jak konstrukcja cepa. I całe szczęście!!!

----------


## MAX1963

Czy nikt nie używa legalettu z wymiennikiem ciepła ?Chyba się nie dowiem jaką temperature ma woda oddająca swoje ciepło i ile musi dziennie pracowac żeby miec +-21stopni,oraz jaka jest różnica cenowa między agregatem elektrycznym a wymiennikiem ciepła

----------


## perm

> Niczego nie zrozumiałeś.
> 
> System steruje się tak jak np. system na kablach grzewczych.
> Nie widziałem systemu opartego o grzałki elektryczne z płynnym sterowaniem.
> W piecach akumulacyjnych steruje się poprzez załączanie kolejnych grzałek oraz regulowany płynnie (w lepszych piecach) nawiew.
> Jednakże ta płynna regulacja nawiewu ma sens tylko w przypadku bezpośredniego grania powietrzem.
> W legalettcie ogrzewa się tony betonu i jakakolwiek płynna regulacja nie ma sensu. System ma olbrzymią bezwładność. Wyrafinowane rozwiązania z reguły są bardziej awaryjne i kosztowne w naprawie.
> 
> Wentylatory w L. nie załaczają się bez przerwy. U mnie agregat obsługujący gabinet, salon i ogród zimowy w ostatnie mrozy załączał się o 22:00 a wyłaczał o 06:00.
> ...


A co tu rozumieć? Nic bym nie napisał gdyby ta "konstrukcja prosta jak cep"  :smile:  czyli wyrafinowany system Legalett nie hałasowała. Klient ma sobie potencjometrem regulować poziom hałasu? To co piszesz świadczy o tym że ta "prostota" była priorytetem. Jakoś pasuje mi to do tego taniego styro pod płytą Legalett. Kompletnie tego nie rozumiem. Firma z bardzo wysoką jakościa obsługi klienta stosująca niesprawdzone do końca rozwiązania, z inżynierem projektującym w sumie bardzo ważny element jakim jest fundament który uważa że długotrwałe obciążenie dopuszczalne EPS 100 to 100 kPa i z serwisantem który montuje pontencjometr coby sobie hałas można było przykręcić. Kupy się to nie trzyma. Albo ktoś tam komuś za bardzo ufa albo ktoś nie bardzo wie co robi. Po cholerę tak sie starać o jakość wykonania skoro takie za przeproszeniem duperele psują obraz całości?

----------


## avatar25

> A co tu rozumieć? Nic bym nie napisał gdyby ta "konstrukcja prosta jak cep"  czyli wyrafinowany system Legalett nie hałasowała. Klient ma sobie potencjometrem regulować poziom hałasu? To co piszesz świadczy o tym że ta "prostota" była priorytetem. Jakoś pasuje mi to do tego taniego styro pod płytą Legalett. Kompletnie tego nie rozumiem. Firma z bardzo wysoką jakościa obsługi klienta stosująca niesprawdzone do końca rozwiązania, z inżynierem projektującym w sumie bardzo ważny element jakim jest fundament który uważa że długotrwałe obciążenie dopuszczalne EPS 100 to 100 kPa i z serwisantem który montuje pontencjometr coby sobie hałas można było przykręcić. Kupy się to nie trzyma. Albo ktoś tam komuś za bardzo ufa albo ktoś nie bardzo wie co robi. Po cholerę tak sie starać o jakość wykonania skoro takie za przeproszeniem duperele psują obraz całości?


Dodawanie układów zwalniających i przez to zmniejszających hałas niepotrzebnie komplikuje układ i co za tym idzie może zwiększać awaryjność. Słyszał Pan ten system w działaniu? To, że kilka osób jest wyczulonych nie znaczy, że wszyscy tak uważają i trzeba montować jakieś dodatkowe urządzenia w centralce. Ja nie wyciszałem niczym centralek. Słychać tylko szum, czy jest to hałas czy szum powietrza to już zależy od subiektywnych odczuć i widocznie tam, gdzie komuś to wyraźnie przeszkadza producent proponuje zmniejszenie prędkości. Uważam, że to jest raczej pozytywne, że producent nie olewa klienta a stoi frontem do niego. 
Znowu ten styropian, jaką ma Pan gwarancję, że wszyscy taki styropian mają? To, że jedna osoba taki ma widocznie według obliczeń taki wystarczył, może ta osoba ma dom szkieletowy (lekki) na fundamencie. Ja mam bardzo twardy styropian, można po nim skakać i nie ma reakcji. Z tego co ktoś opowiadał o tym swoim styropianie tam można było go wgnieść ręką.

----------


## avatar25

> Czy nikt nie używa legalettu z wymiennikiem ciepła ?Chyba się nie dowiem jaką temperature ma woda oddająca swoje ciepło i ile musi dziennie pracowac żeby miec +-21stopni,oraz jaka jest różnica cenowa między agregatem elektrycznym a wymiennikiem ciepła


Nie spotkałem nikogo, kto zastosował taki agregat. Z dokumentacji wynika, że temperatura wody do zasilania powinna mieć minimum 55 stopni, nie pamiętam jaki jest górny zakres. Z tego powodu problematyczne jest zastosowanie pompy ciepła, która ma z reguły taki górny zakres.
Nie widzę sensu w pytaniu o czas pracy takiego agregatu. Przecież w przypadku agregatów wodnych grzejemy wodę. W tym przypadku jeśli grzejemy wodę w piecu na paliwo stałe to nie wygaszamy go przecież co kilka godzin więc sobie tam chodzi stale. Jeśli chodzi o grzanie wody gazem to już pewnie łatwiej ze sterowalnością. Czas grzania jest trudny do oszacowania, wszystko zależy. My grzejemy prądem około 6-7 godzin na dobę przy -15..-20 stopniach.

----------


## jasiek71

> Dodawanie układów zwalniających i przez to zmniejszających hałas niepotrzebnie komplikuje układ i co za tym idzie może zwiększać awaryjność. Słyszał Pan ten system w działaniu? To, że kilka osób jest wyczulonych nie znaczy, że wszyscy tak uważają i trzeba montować jakieś dodatkowe urządzenia w centralce. Ja nie wyciszałem niczym centralek. Słychać tylko szum, czy jest to hałas czy szum powietrza to już zależy od subiektywnych odczuć i widocznie tam, gdzie komuś to wyraźnie przeszkadza producent proponuje zmniejszenie prędkości.


też tak uważam...
przecież w każdym domu coś szumi czy wydobywa inne dźwięki, jakoś nie spotkałem jeszcze chałupy w której nie było słychać pralki, lodówki, zmywarki, pieca gazowego, pompy ciepła czy komputera...
jedne głośniej inne ciszej ale zawsze coś tam słychać

jedyny jak do tej pory spotkany bezgłośny układ ogrzewania to są kable, chociaż można się przyczepić do "cykania" sterowników ...

----------


## MCB

Tak trochę OT  :smile: 

Tomek ostatnio zainteresował się czymś takim: Thermapitch®

Stawiam dolary przeciwko orzechom, że gdy po chwilowej fascynacji nowym "wynalazkiem" gdy tylko pozna cenę będzie miał kolejny temat do krytyki.

----------


## pawgar

> Czy nikt nie używa legalettu z wymiennikiem ciepła ?Chyba się nie dowiem jaką temperature ma woda oddająca swoje ciepło i ile musi dziennie pracowac żeby miec +-21stopni,oraz jaka jest różnica cenowa między agregatem elektrycznym a wymiennikiem ciepła


Napisz do pdurys. On ma Legalet właśnie z wymiennikiem wodnym.

----------


## pawgar

Przepraszam, że tak post pod postem, ale znalazłem link do nowego wątku założonego przez perma krytykującego Legalet więc dla obiektywizmu oceny Legaletu wrzucam:

*Legalett, co z nim nie tak oraz o tym że można taniej i lepiej*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...aniej-i-lepiej

Podobny wątek założony przez pdurysa jakiś czas temu
*Legalett - wady systemu*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...temu&p=4425263

Jak szaleć to szaleć, poniżej moje subiektywne odczucia dotyczące płyty napisane 2 lata temu *z mojego dziennika budowy*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php?108977-Fundament-grzewczy-Legalett-wady-zalety

----------


## jasiek71

czy ktoś by mi mógł podać w m3/h jaką wydajność  mają wentylatory w agregatach ?

----------


## pawgar

> czy ktoś by mi mógł podać w m3/h jaką wydajność  mają wentylatory w agregatach ?


Cyba nikt ci nie odpowie. Trzeba by było zdejmować pokrywy i odczytywać dane znamionowe wentylatora.
Ze swojej strony mogę Ci subiektywnie napisać, że przy wymienniku kominkowym  z rury 100mm wieje tak jak na 1 biegu suszarki do włosów  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Cyba nikt ci nie odpowie. Trzeba by było zdejmować pokrywy i odczytywać dane znamionowe wentylatora.
> Ze swojej strony mogę Ci subiektywnie napisać, że przy wymienniku kominkowym  z rury 100mm wieje tak jak na 1 biegu suszarki do włosów


OK., znalazłem...
ma zależnie od średnicy rur od 750 do 900 m3/h

----------


## pawgar

> OK., znalazłem...
> ma zależnie od średnicy rur od 750 do 900 m3/h


Jak możesz sprawdź co daje założenie ogranicznika obrotów, tzn do ilu spada wtedy wydajność wentylatorów.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak możesz sprawdź co daje założenie ogranicznika obrotów, tzn do ilu spada wtedy wydajność wentylatorów.


to już trzeba eksperymentalnie...
 ale myślę że zejście do 450- 500m3/h nie będzie problemem...

----------


## perm

Czy ktoś może napisac jak jest z przenoszeniem dźwieków przez płytę fundamentową? t.brinkmann pisał że to może być problem. Jakoś nie wydaje mi się bo to nie jest cienka membrana tylko solidny kawał betonu ale nie mam podstaw by mu nie wierzyć a zdaje sie jakies doświadczenie ma. Jest jakiś problem z tym że np szuranie krzesłem czy muzyka niesie sie po płycie do innych pomieszczeń?

----------


## Dareckyy

Perm, 

po informacji t.brinkmanna zwróciłem na to uwagę i faktycznie słychać jak coś upadnie lub mocniej zaszura o posadzkę w innym pomieszczeniu. Słychać też tupanie jak ktoś ciężko chodzi na stopach. Mnie to nie przeszkadza, nawet na to nie zwróciłem specjalnie wcześniej uwagi. Wydaje mi się, że ten dźwięk jest przenoszony właśnie przez płytę, a nie rozchodzi się przez ściany. Podkreślam, że dla mnie nie stanowi to żadnego problemu i nie klasyfikowałbym tego jako wady. Ta cecha jest akurat dla mnie obojętna.

Tak w ogóle to powinieneś przyjechać kiedyś do domu, w którym jest Legalett. Łatwiej jest wtedy pisać na ten temat  :wink:  Zapraszam do mnie do Bielska  :smile:

----------


## Dareckyy

> OK., znalazłem...
> ma zależnie od średnicy rur od 750 do 900 m3/h


Jasiek, gdzie znalazłeś taką informację? Jak byli u mnie elektrycy z Legalettu i zmniejszali obroty, to zapytałem o wartości i podali mi, że wentylator fabrycznie pracuje z prędkością ok. 3100 obr./min., a przestawili mi na ok. 2100 obr./min. Szum został znacznie zredukowany i nie zauważyłem, żeby wpłynęło to w jakiś sposób na wydajność ogrzewania.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek, gdzie znalazłeś taką informację? Jak byli u mnie elektrycy z Legalettu i zmniejszali obroty, to zapytałem o wartości i podali mi, że wentylator fabrycznie pracuje z prędkością ok. 3100 obr./min., a przestawili mi na ok. 2100 obr./min. Szum został znacznie zredukowany i nie zauważyłem, żeby wpłynęło to w jakiś sposób na wydajność ogrzewania.


http://www.legalett.com.pl/upload/Ag..._IGV_4000E.pdf

nie moge znaleźć jaka jest maksymalna temperatura pracy takiego agregatu
może ktoś wie ?

----------


## perm

> Perm, 
> 
> po informacji t.brinkmanna zwróciłem na to uwagę i faktycznie słychać jak coś upadnie lub mocniej zaszura o posadzkę w innym pomieszczeniu. Słychać też tupanie jak ktoś ciężko chodzi na stopach. Mnie to nie przeszkadza, nawet na to nie zwróciłem specjalnie wcześniej uwagi. Wydaje mi się, że ten dźwięk jest przenoszony właśnie przez płytę, a nie rozchodzi się przez ściany. Podkreślam, że dla mnie nie stanowi to żadnego problemu i nie klasyfikowałbym tego jako wady. Ta cecha jest akurat dla mnie obojętna.
> 
> Tak w ogóle to powinieneś przyjechać kiedyś do domu, w którym jest Legalett. Łatwiej jest wtedy pisać na ten temat  Zapraszam do mnie do Bielska


Dzięki. Dla osoby przewrażliwionej może być to problem podobnie jak z każdym innym hałasem. Dziękuję za zaproszenie, trochę nie po drodze. Legalett jak Legalett. Myślę że sporo osób które go kupiło juz nawet nie pamięta co ma pod nogami Podłoga. Ciepła. I tak powinno być.

----------


## Kazik09

Jasiek71,

Poczytaj tutaj: http://www.legalett.ca/0528.PDF
Na schemacie elektrycznym zabezpieczenie termiczne grzałek jest na 75stC, a agregatu na 110stC.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek71,
> 
> Poczytaj tutaj: http://www.legalett.ca/0528.PDF
> Na schemacie elektrycznym zabezpieczenie termiczne grzałek jest na 75stC, a agregatu na 110stC.


dzięki
wychodzi na to że zmniejszenie przepływu nie ma większego wpływu na moc ogrzewania byle nie przekraczało tych 75*
gorzej jest z wodnym bo tam jest ograniczenie dyktowane temp. wody...

----------


## Essa

1. hałas
płyta przenosi hałasy, ale w mniejszym stopniu niż np. ściany w blokach z pustaków betonowych. U nas słychać np. jak w garażu pracuje wiertarka - chodzi o wiercenie w metalu na stole roboczym, nie o wiercenie dziur w ścianach. Słychać kroki, zwłaszcza chodzących boso w nocy, szuranie krzesła po podłodze i jak coś upadnie na podłogę. Przy zamkniętych drzwiach, zupełnie nie słychać czytanej na głos książki, rozmowy telefonicznej, filmu na komputerze czy radia. BTW, piszczacą zmywarkę też słychać w nocy w sypialniach.
2. gwarancja na osprzęt czyli również na agregaty to 2 lata
3. wymienniki wodne zastosował u siebie Browar - pozdrawiam  :Smile: 
4. mam wrażenie, że pracownicy Legalett ciągle się uczą jak ten system powinien pracować w Polsce - w mojej umowie nie ma ani słowa o dogrzewaniu pomieszczeń poniżej 10 m2. Właściwie mam dom nielegalettowy - 5 z 6 pomieszczeń (łazienka, sypialnie, gabinet) maja po 10,32 m2 !!!!! No, ale może Szwedzi tak nie budują... Ważne, że teraz uprzedzają o trudnościach.
5. ciekawa obserwacja z tego sezonu --> bardzo narzekaliśmy w grudniu, że nasz dom zamiast być cieplejszy (co roku łatamy potencjalne mostki termiczne) jest totalnie niedogrzany mimo legalettu chodzącego po 5h/dobę. Przypominam, że temperatura była na plusie.
W czasie ostatnich mrozów, przestawiałam auratony na pełne 10 godzin i przy okazji odkryłam, że dwa z nich wcale nie włączały grzania - w połowie salonu (strefa kuchni) oraz w takim małym hallu przy sypialniach. W efekcie temperatura nie była w stanie podnieść się powyżej 18,5-19 stopni w całym domu!  Po nastawieniu ich jak reszty, jest ciepło.
To tak a propos wyłączania z podłogówki jednego obwodu, bo był taki pomysł w tym wątku.

----------


## MCB

Cieszę się, że udało Ci się rozwiązać choć trochę problem niedogrzania.
U siebie sterowanie robiłem sam i monitoruję zużycie energii (na liczniku) oraz logi załączeń termostatów. W przypadku problemów dopiero zestawienie tych pomiarów pozwala stwierdzić czy wszystko jest OK. Może np. wystąpić taka sytuacja, że nie załączy się przekaźnik agregatu. Sterownik steruje, agregat się kręci a grzałka nie grzeje. To czysto hipotetycznie bo nic takiego u mnie się nie zdarzyło.

10 godzin x 2 obwody to daje 24kWh a to sporo. Analizując grzanie zwracaj przede wszystkim uwagę na ilość zużytej energii oraz temperatury zewnętrzne. Te dane skonfrontuj z wyliczonym zapotrzebowaniem na energię.

Np. przyjmując optymistyczny wariant 30w/m2 przy moich 240m2 dla -20st. na zewnątrz daje to 7,2kw/h czyli 172,8kWh/dobę.
Mając agregaty o łącznej mocy 14,8kW i grzejąc 8 godzin dostarczam 118kWh - jak widać za mało.

----------


## Dareckyy

Co do podnoszonego problemu z niedogrzaniem małych pomieszczeń, zwłaszcza łazienki to u mnie nie ma z tym problemu. Moja łazienka ma powierzchnię 7,21 m2 i jest zlokalizowana pomiędzy jednym narożnym pokojem z jednej strony, a wiatrołapem, częścią korytarza i WC z drugiej strony. Jest zasilana przez jeden z czterech obwodów agregatu elektrycznego wspólnie z WC o powierzchni 1,2 m2 i wewnętrznego korytarzyka o powierzchni ok. 3,5 m2. Jeśli chodzi o WC i wewnętrzny korytarzyk to nie ma żadnego problemu, są usytuowane wewnątrz budynku.
Mieliśmy obawy o łazienkę, zaplanowaliśmy nawet miejsce i zasilanie pod grzejnik elektryczny łazienkowy, ale wstrzymaliśmy się z zakupem i montażem do zimy. Bez problemu utrzymuje się temperatura ok. 21,5 st. C. Z racji, że jest to temperatura przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, odczuwalna temperatura jest wyższa. Nie ma dla nas konieczność aktualnie montowania dodatkowego ogrzewania w łazience. Ręczniki schną bez problemu powieszone na wieszakach ściennych.

----------


## pawgar

U mnie łazienką jest problem. Jest niedogrzana. Przy -20 stopniach na zewnątrz, w łazience bez dogrzewania mam koło 16 stopni. Dziwne jet to o tyle, że mam inne pomieszczenie o podobnej wielkości Garderobę. Garderoba jest najcieplejszym pomieszczeniem w domu  :sad: 
A mogłem łazienkę zrobić w garderobie. Miałbym ciepło i nie musiałbym się dogrzewać.

----------


## kollins

witam,
mam problem z dużym poborem prądu :sad: 

dom 140m2,
parter z użytkowym poddaszem, antresola.
ocieplony szarym styropianem 20cm,
dach supermata 30cm,
okna 0,8
rekuperator,
oczywiście Legalett - 2 agregaty po 4kW

włączyłem Legalett w grudniu na system antyzamrożeniowy (7st)
od 9 stycznia podniosłem do 15st,
30.01 wywaliło mi różnicówkę i temp spadła do 6st, 
potem jeszcze kilka razy aż serwisant Legalett pominął ten bezpiecznik,
od 9.02 utrzymywałem temp 15st,
w okresie od 23.12 do 19.02 licznik nabił *3200kW*
w tym od 12.02 do 18.02 nabiło *560kW*!!!
dom jest niezamieszkany,
u góry nie ma ogrzewania,
pracuje rekuperator,

czy tak duży pobór to norma?

----------


## Dareckyy

Faktycznie dużo, ja w okresie 11.-18.02.12 zużyłem 326,6 kWh na ogrzewanie i inne urządzenia w domu (dom zamieszkany przez 4 dorosłe osoby, wszystko mamy na prąd), korzystamy głównie z II taryfy. Dom mamy dużo mniejszy, bo 84 mkw, ale temperaturę utrzymujemy na poziomie 21 st. C. Podałeś za mało danych. Rozumiem, ze to pierwszy sezon grzewczy. Mogą być jakieś niedoróbki, mostki termiczne, trzeba byłoby to sprawdzić  wykonując badanie kamerą termowizyjną. Musisz szukać przyczyny, niekoniecznie problemem będzie sam Legalett. Powinieneś też mieć przewidziane dodatkowe ogrzewanie na poddaszu.

----------


## jasiek71

> pracuje rekuperator,


skoro nie mieszkacie to po co pracuje centrala ?
z jaką wydajnością ?

porównałem swój dom z kablami w tym okresie, wychodzi podobnie przy temp. wewnętrznych 21-22*

----------


## kollins

dzięki za uwagi,
rekuperator pracuje bo na dole są panele, drzwi i meble kuchenne,
przed włączeniem reku w grudniu była za duża wilgotność,
poza tym pobiera niewiele prądu,

na poddaszu będą w przyszłości piece akumulacyjne,

przeraża mnie że w II taryfie w okresie zimowym rachunek za ogrzewanie będzie ok 800zł  :sad:

----------


## MCB

Z tego co widzę to nowy dom wobec tego na pewno sporo wilgoci.
Bardzo dobrze, że pracuje WM. U mnie po wyłączeniu po wszystkich oknach popłynęła woda (dom był świeżo po tynkach).

----------


## tomek131

> dzięki za uwagi,
> rekuperator pracuje bo na dole są panele, drzwi i meble kuchenne,
> przed włączeniem reku w grudniu była za duża wilgotność,
> poza tym pobiera niewiele prądu,
> 
> na poddaszu będą w przyszłości piece akumulacyjne,
> 
> przeraża mnie że w II taryfie w okresie zimowym rachunek za ogrzewanie będzie ok 800zł


A myślałeś ,że 250?

----------


## kollins

myślałem,że 500

----------


## QBELEK

> myślałem,że 500


Tym samym nieświadomie zostałeś zaliczony do naganiaczy legalett. Witamy w klubie  :big grin:

----------


## QBELEK

Miałem na początku mrozów tegorocznej zimy interwencję serwisanta legalett. Napięcie na agregacie było ale coś ze sterowania nie pozwalało go załączać. Wyjaśnienie okazało się banalne. Odczepił się jeden kabelek od termostatu pokojowego, który wisiał sobie na kablu jako, że nie mocowałem go do ściany przed jej pomalowaniem. W czasie malowania często termostat był przewieszany i kabelek się obluzował.
Do czego zmierzam. Do szybkiej interwencji serwisanta już następnego dnia. Podejrzewam że mają niewiele do roboty.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Do czego zmierzam. Do szybkiej interwencji serwisanta już następnego dnia. Podejrzewam że mają niewiele do roboty.


W końcu system jest prosty jak cep. Żadnej tam elektroniki wyszukanej nie ma. Bzzzz - buczy - bzzzz - nie buczy.

----------


## Browar

> W końcu system jest prosty jak cep. Żadnej tam elektroniki wyszukanej nie ma. Bzzzz - buczy - bzzzz - nie buczy.


Bzzzz to się bzyczy, a nie buczy  - widzisz? wcale nie taki prosty...   :big tongue:  

pozdr

Browar

----------


## Kazik09

Witam,

Podaję kolejne dane zużycia prądu (za wszystko) za następny miesiąc:
12.02.2012 - 13.03.2012
1t 145,2kWh
2t 1377,4kWh
Koszt - 635zł (za samo ogrzewanie wychodzi ok. 400zł)
A jak u Was wypadł luty?

----------


## 308_Martinez

Witam wszystkich "Legalletowców" 
 Właśnie buduje mi się "Legallecik",jesteśmy na etapie układania rur grzewczych fi50. Ze względu na brak dostępu do gazu zdecydowałem się na centrale elektryczne -sztuk dwie jak to wynika z projektu. Legallet będę wspomagał kominkiem podłączonym do obydwóch central.
Mam pytanie odnośnie tego rozwiązania. Kominek będzie z płaszczem wodnym narazie zasilającym zbiornik CW a w przyszłości ewentualnie kaloryfery na poddaszu.Czy nie byłoby lepszym rozwiązaniem w moim przypadku zastosowanie centrali Legaletu z wkładem wodnym + np kocioł elektryczny(Gospel np) wodny+kominek z płaszczem? Zastanawiam się nad tym a czasu mam mało ale możliwość zmiany jeszcze jest. Projekt mam Legalet elektryczny-wkład Legalet kominkowy.  Ma ktoś takie rozwiązanie? Proszę o odpowiedż-zostają mi nejakie dwa dni...
Gdybym wiedział co bardziej wydajne -grzać wodę i w wymienniku oddawać energię powietrzu czy zostawić to grzałką elektrycznym?

----------


## Dareckyy

Ja Ci niestety nie pomogę ponieważ jestem zwolennikiem nie łączenia systemów. Mam Legalett z agregatami elektrycznymi, mam kominek bez DGP i nie połączony z Legalettem, a wodę wolę ogrzewać elektrycznymi podgrzewaczami przepływowymi  :smile: 

Moje zużycie całego prądu (nie tylko na cele grzewcze) za luty (28.01-04.03):
I taryfa 308,80 kWh
II taryfa 1436,1 kWh
razem 1744,9 kWh

----------


## QBELEK

Dla niezdecydowanych legalett standardowo wyprowadza rurki do ewentualnego zastosowania agregatu "wodnego"  gdyby później się klient rozmyślił.
Ja z rurek zrezygnowałem  :smile:  .

----------


## paulkate

> Witam wszystkich "Legalletowców" 
> Kominek będzie z płaszczem wodnym narazie zasilającym zbiornik CW a w przyszłości ewentualnie kaloryfery na poddaszu.Czy nie byłoby lepszym rozwiązaniem w moim przypadku zastosowanie centrali Legaletu z wkładem wodnym + np kocioł elektryczny(Gospel np) wodny+kominek z płaszczem?


Planujesz rozwiązanie podobnie jak u mnie. Legallet mam elektryczny, a do kominka wyprowadzone 2 z 3 obwodów (agregatów). Kominek mam z płaszczem wodnym (ogrzewa zbiornik CWU, grzejniki w łazienkach, nagrzewnicę powietrza na wylocie z rekuperatora i grzejniki w garażu). 
Moim błędem było zastosowanie Legalletowego wymiennika kominkowego "powietrze-powietrze". One są może dobre do zwykłych kominków, które mocno się nagrzewają (do kilkuset stopni). Kominek z płaszczem wodnym ma na zewnątrz temperaturę max. taką jak woda w nim czyli do 80st. Tym samym powietrze w wentylowanej obudowie kominka gdzie znajduje się wymiennik Legalletu ma tylko 30-40 do max. może 60st. To za mało, żeby w zauważalny sposób podgrzać powietrze w obwodach. 
Dlatego przy pierwszym remoncie salonu mam zamiar rozebrać obudowę kominka i zamienić Legalletowy wymiennik "powietrze-powietrze" na dwie nagrzewnice "woda-powietrze" po 4kW każda. To mi da dwa w pełni wystarczające źródła zasilania Legalletu. Pełna dowolność w decyzji czym chce grzać. Nie będzie drewna to ruszy elektryka. A jeśli napalę to płyta zakumuluje ciepło. Teraz jak napalę to robi się cieplej o kilka stopni ale powietrze nie akumuluje ciepła więc po wygaśnięciu temperatura w ciągu kilku-kilkunastu godzin temp. spada do tej, która była przed napaleniem. Więc aby teraz utrzymać odpowiednią temperaturę w domu grzejąc kominkiem musiałbym napalać codziennie. Jeśli kominek ogrzewałby płytę to wystarczy co 2-3 dni napalić, a i tak wahania temperatur będą mniejsze.
W tej chwili mam taką nagrzewnicę woda-powietrze o mocy 2kW na wylocie powietrza z rekuperatora do pomieszczeń i powietrze na wylocie z niej jest o 5-10st cieplejsze niż wlotowe przy przepływie powietrza ok. 180m3/h (zależy oczywiście od tego jak mocno się pali). Pracując w zamkniętym obwodzie powietrza 4kW nagrzewnice Legalletu sprawdzą się na 100%.
Ponadto piszesz, że planujesz na razie podłączyć tylko grzanie wody do kominka. Też tak chciałem + grzejniki w łazienkach, ale po krótkim czasie musiałem jednak rozbudować instalację CO o dwa duże grzejniki w garażu, żeby nie gotowała mi się woda w instalacji. Później instalowałem też wspomnianą nagrzewnicę przy rekuperatorze. Zwróć uwagę, żeby łączna moc grzejników była podobna jak moc kominka. Ja mam np. kominek 19kW i nadal nie mogę w nim palić pełną mocą, żeby wody nie zagotować. 
Gdybyś konkretnie do mnie miał jakieś pytania to śmiało. Ale, że zaglądam tu nieregularnie i nie daje rady czytać wszystkiego to w przypadku braku odpowiedzi z mojej strony proszę dodatkowo dać znać na PW.

----------


## 308_Martinez

Witam-dzięki za odpowiedż :smile:  

"Dlatego przy pierwszym remoncie salonu mam zamiar rozebrać obudowę kominka i zamienić Legalletowy wymiennik "powietrze-powietrze" na dwie nagrzewnice "woda-powietrze" po 4kW każda."

O to jeszcze lepsze rozwiązanie-zostawić centralki elektryczne i wstawić w miejsce wymiennika L dwie nagrzewnice. Widziałeś gdzieś takie radiatory wodne po 4kW?
Daj jakiś namiar jeśli możesz.
 Szkoda trochę że wkład L kominkowy już mam zamówiony . Ale na plus jest znowu że obydwie centrale będę miał spięte z kominkiem.
Masz wymiennik płytkowy w obiegu kominka? Zmartwiło mnie to gotowanie wody 
trochę...
Pozdrawiam Marcin

ps.tak patrzę na pdf wkładu kominkowego L-przecież przez niego idą spaliny z kominka a te mają kilkaset stopni,jakim cudem może ogrzewać się tylko do 80  jak napisałeś?  Jeśli się mylę to wyprostuj mój pokrętny tok rozumowania  :Smile:

----------


## paulkate

> tak patrzę na pdf wkładu kominkowego L-przecież przez niego idą spaliny z kominka a te mają kilkaset stopni,jakim cudem może ogrzewać się tylko do 80  jak napisałeś?  Jeśli się mylę to wyprostuj mój pokrętny tok rozumowania


Nie jestem pewien co masz na myśli. Najpierw wyjaśnijmy pojęcia:
"wkład kominkowy" - to palenisko kominka. Jeśli jest zwykły to rozgrzewa się do kilkuset stopni. Jeśli jest z płaszczem wodnym to we wszystkich jego ściankach jest woda (przynajmniej u mnie tak jest) a woda nie może przekroczyć temp. 80st. (powyżej tej temperatury otwiera się zawór bezpieczeństwa i wpuszcza zimną wodę do obiegu).
"Wymiennik kominkowy do Legalletu" - montuje się nie w przewodzie dymowym lecz nad wkładem kominkowym a potem wszystko zabudowuje się wg własnego uznania, żeby nie szpeciło. 
U mnie jedynym gorącym elementem może być kawałek rury łączący wkład kominkowy z kominem. Nim lecą spaliny ale rozgrzewa się do wysokicvh temperatur tylko przy mocnym dopuszczeniu powietrza do komory spalania. A to po pierwsze jest nieekonomiczne bo większość ciepła leci w niebo. Po drugie gotuje mi się woda. Palę w kominku delikatnie. Drewno wystarcza wtedy na dłużej, i niewiele ciepła leci z dymem przez komin.

Co do nagrzewnic: Znalazłem takie 4kW w jednym ze sklepów w Częstochowie. Były po ok. 900zł i wymagały jeszcze dorobienia z blachy ocynkowanej przejściówki na średnicę rur L. To było jakieś 2 lata temu. Szersze rozeznanie i zakup zrobię dopiero przed remontem. Chciałem wtedy tylko wiedzieć czy coś takiego jest na rynku do zdobycia. A może Legallet Gdańsk ma teraz coś takiego?

----------


## QBELEK

Prawdopodobnie obaj mówicie o dwóch różnych wymiennikach kominkowych legalettu. Martinez o nowym typie nakładanym zamiast rury dymowej, paulkate o starym typie umieszczonym w obudowie, powszechnie krytykowanym.

----------


## paulkate

Budowałem 5 lat temu. Nie wiedziałem, że teraz są inne wymienniki. Szczegółów nowego nie sprawdzałem. Ale jeśli montuje się go na rurze dymowej to przy delikatnym paleniu z przymknięty dopływem powietrza też pewnie niewiele ciepła się nim uzyska bo rura dymowa nie jest gorąca.

----------


## Essa

> Prawdopodobnie obaj mówicie o dwóch różnych wymiennikach kominkowych legalettu. Martinez o nowym typie nakładanym zamiast rury dymowej, paulkate o starym typie umieszczonym w obudowie, powszechnie krytykowanym.


Jedna uwaga do nowego typu wymiennika - mozna go zalozyc, pod warunkiem, ze komin znajduje sie za wkladem kominkowym.
U nas kominek przylega do komina bokiem, rura spalinowa idzie pod kątem w bok a nie w tył. Dlatego mamy stary, powszechnie krytykowany typ wymiennika. Onegdaj, uparłam sie na ten nowy, wiec go z Gdanska przyslali, ale zalozyc sie tego nijak nie dalo  :wink:

----------


## 308_Martinez

Witam. Faktycznie nie wiedziałem o istnienu "starego"wkładu kominkowego z L. Pisząc miałem na myśli wkład L50d ,
http://www.legalett.com.pl/upload/Wy...sja_probna.pdf

paulkate . szukałem trochę na necie i ciężko znależć nagrzewnicę o mocy 4kw-wszystkie które znalazłem mają kilkanaście kw.
Przy wyborze nagrzewnicy trzeba także uwzględnić przepływ powietrza-w L jest on na poziomie 750-900  m3 na h.

Komin mam za kominkiem na szczęście
pozdrawiam.Marcin

----------


## QBELEK

> Jedna uwaga do nowego typu wymiennika - mozna go zalozyc, pod warunkiem, ze komin znajduje sie za wkladem kominkowym.


JA również mam komin przygotowany z boku wkładu kominkowego i nie widzę problemu montażu nowego wymiennika.

----------


## Essa

> JA również mam komin przygotowany z boku wkładu kominkowego i nie widzę problemu montażu nowego wymiennika.


 Hau, hau, hau...  L50d na sie założyć bez problemu. 
Tyle, że dla mnie stary typ to D 12-05-125, a nowy typ to Jotul (który wtedy właśnie wschodził do montażu). Jotul ma dwa równoległe pudła podłączone do L., a między nimi dziurę na rurę. No i moc ma mizerną, na poziomie 1,5 KW.
(Niestety nie umiem wkleić pdf'a z rysunkiem poglądowym.)

----------


## paulkate

> paulkate . szukałem trochę na necie i ciężko znależć nagrzewnicę o mocy 4kw-wszystkie które znalazłem mają kilkanaście kw.


Pamiętam, że też nie znalazłem w necie odpowiedniej.  Ale podjechałem w Cz-wie do sklepu, który miał inne nagrzewnice. Zapytałem o wodne 4kW. Facet wyciągnął katalog,  i powiedział, że może sprowadzić na zamówienie. Dalej nie drążyłem wtedy tematu. Chciałem tylko wiedzieć, czy takie są możliwe do zdobycia. A potrzebne mi będą może w przyszłym roku. 
A co do samej mocy to nie wiem czy ostatecznie nie zdecyduję się na większą, np. 6kW. Szukałem wtedy 4kW bo to odpowiada mocy agregatów elektrycznych Legalletu. Ale dla nagrzewnic wodnych podają moc max. dla max. temperatury wody (90/70st.C). Ja preferuję ekonomiczniejsze "delikatne" palenie w kominku z przymkniętym dopływem powietrza, kiedy to woda w obiegu nie jest max. gorąca. A przy temperaturze wody 60/40st.C moc nagrzewnicy jest o ~35% mniejsza (takie info znalazłem teraz przy ofercie jednej z tych mocniejszych nagrzewnic). 
Poza tym pamiętać trzeba aby wszystko łącznie dopasować do mocy kominka.

----------


## perm

Którąś z tych pewnie dałoby sie dopasować:
http://www.termex.krakow.pl/produkty,nagrzewnice-wodne-do-kanalow-okraglych-wno.html
Tyle że na każdą z tych nagrzewnic trzeba dodatkową szafkę czy choćby miejsce. Jak się takie coś zaplanuje przed wykonaniem fundamentu to pewnie nie jest to problem ale potem już chyba bedzie ciężko.

----------


## Dareckyy

Wyłączyłem dzisiaj ogrzewanie. Zyski słoneczne są na tyle duże, że w salonie, kuchni i jadalni oraz w jednej z sypialni nie włączało mi się już ogrzewanie. Zobaczymy, czy to już może faktycznie koniec sezonu?  :smile:  W razie czego będę przepalał w kominku. Drewna zostało mi jeszcze ok. 0,3 mp

----------


## QBELEK

U mnie dziś się włączył bypass w reku. Nie mamy jeszcze rolet i w salonie temp. 24 oC z samych zysków słonecznych.
 Legalett nie chodzi już drugi dzień.

----------


## 308_Martinez

perm.  Patrzyłem na te nagrzewnice i ich specyfikacje. Z tabelek wynika iż przy przepływach porównywalnych z  tym jaki jest w Legallecie temperatura na wyjściu maksymalnie sięga 40 stopni. Czy to wystarczy?

----------


## perm

> perm. Patrzyłem na te nagrzewnice i ich specyfikacje. Z tabelek wynika iż przy przepływach porównywalnych z tym jaki jest w Legallecie temperatura na wyjściu maksymalnie sięga 40 stopni. Czy to wystarczy?


Niestety nie wiem ale ktos kto ma Legalett albo wie pewnie ci odpowie.

----------


## paulkate

perm, dzięki za link do tych nagrzewnic, mnie też może się to przydać. 
Martinez. Ja tam w tabelkach znalazłem, że w tych sytuacjach gdzie moc określona jest na ~4kW temperatura wylotowa powietrza z nagrzewnicy jest zazwyczaj o ok. 20st. wyższa niż na wlocie. Pracując w zamkniętym obwodzie powietrza temperatura na wlocie będzie coraz wyższa i cały układ będzie się systematycznie ogrzewał. Powinno więc wystarczyć.

----------


## 308_Martinez

paulkate.Masz rację z tymi temperaturami.  Biorąc pod uwagę średnicę przyłącza spiro 100mm którą nagrzewnicę byś proponował?

----------


## paulkate

Tak po szybkim przejrzeniu tej oferty pod swoim kątem spodobały mi się modele WNO-250-II-3/4" ewentualnie WNO-250-III-3/4", montowane z redukcją 100-250mm. 
Na pierwszy rzut oka wydaje mi się, że te o średnicy 100mm są za małe ponieważ mają za małą moc podgrzewania, a poza tym zbyt mocno zdławią przepływ powietrza.
Ale przy wyborze nie opieraj się wyłącznie na mojej opinii. Nie jestem ekspertem.

Dodane: Jeszcze jedna sprawa mi się nasunęła. Im większe przekroje tym ciszej krąży powietrze. Więc może się okazać, że te o średnicy 100mm będą głośne. Kolejny powód, żeby wybrać większe.

----------


## avatar25

Statystyki za luty (29.01-04.03)

Ogrzewanie - 1954 kWh

----------


## Dareckyy

Zrobiłem wstępne rozliczenie sezonu grzewczego (od 14.10.2011 do 17.03.2011, czyli 5 miesięcy) i wyszło ... ok. 210 zł/m-c za prąd (ok. 3630 kWh) i ok. 38 zł/m-c za drewno do kominka (spaliłem ok. 0,7 mp sezonowanego buka).

----------


## tomek131

Naganiać trzeba umieć, bo można przesadzić i zniechęcić.
Za pompy ciepła z odwiertami ludzie płacą więcej przy COP 3.5 w tegoroczne mrozy,a ty chcesz powiedzieć ,że prądem za 250zł grzałeś? 
Aaaaa zapomniałem ,przecież to te sławne 250zł za miesiąc, niezależnie od wielkości domu,temperatury na zewnątrz ,ocieplenia ,ceny prądu itp.

----------


## Liwko

> Naganiać trzeba umieć, bo można przesadzić i zniechęcić.
> Za pompy ciepła z odwiertami ludzie płacą więcej przy COP 3.5 w tegoroczne mrozy,a ty chcesz powiedzieć ,że prądem za 250zł grzałeś? 
> Aaaaa zapomniałem ,przecież to te sławne 250zł za miesiąc, niezależnie od wielkości domu,temperatury na zewnątrz ,ocieplenia ,ceny prądu itp.


Ma domek 84m2 i nie policzył CWU. Ja na 133m2 i 3 osoby (CWU) od początku sezonu do dzisiaj wydałem 1134zł.

----------


## Liwko

W dodatku to może być nieco złudne. Im mniejszy dom, tym bardziej liczą się zyski bytowe (pralka, zmywarka, TV, kuchenka, piekarnik, itd.)

----------


## Dareckyy

Zgadzam się z Tobą Liwko, zyski bytowe są dość mocno odczuwalne. Tak samo zyski słoneczne. Podstawa to jednak porządnie zaizolowanie domu, dobre okna z właściwym montażem i wentylacja z rekuperacją. Zima w tym toku tez była łaskawa, poza okresem ok. 3 tygodni konkretnych mrozów. Nie mniej jednak jestem zadowolony z kosztów ogrzewania.

----------


## avatar25

> Naganiać trzeba umieć, bo można przesadzić i zniechęcić.
> Za pompy ciepła z odwiertami ludzie płacą więcej przy COP 3.5 w tegoroczne mrozy,a ty chcesz powiedzieć ,że prądem za 250zł grzałeś? 
> Aaaaa zapomniałem ,przecież to te sławne 250zł za miesiąc, niezależnie od wielkości domu,temperatury na zewnątrz ,ocieplenia ,ceny prądu itp.


Jak założę w stodole pompę ciepła z odwiertami i COP 3.5 to też będę miał mniejsze koszty grzania? Widocznie ci ludzie źle zaizolowali swoje domy, nie zastosowali rekuperacji itd. Dlaczego porównuje Pan systemu ogrzewania bez odniesienia do wszystkich innych czynników? A może ci ludzie mają domy po 300m2 a nie 84m2 tak jak Dareckyy?

----------


## tomek131

Tak,jak Dareckyy założy pompę ciepła z COP 3.5 to zapłaci za miesiąc ogrzewania wobec powyższego jakieś 70-80zł skro z COP1 płaci owo sławetne 250zł

----------


## perm

Nie wiem czemu te koszty ogrzewania uparcie zamieszczane są w wątku o Legalett. Jedno z drugim nie ma nic wspólnego. Mając Legalett mozna płacić za ogrzewanie bardzo dużo, mozna tez bardzo mało. wszystko zależy od tego jak ocieplony jest dom i jakie zastosowano okna. Takie wyliczenia powinny byc w wątku o izolacjach. Płyta nie ma tu nic do rzeczy

----------


## tomek131

No jak ,przecież Legalett to 8 cud świata.Zawsze płacisz 250zł miesięcznie,niezależnie od wszystkich innych parametrów.Dlatego tyle kosztuje  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Nie wiem czemu te koszty ogrzewania uparcie zamieszczane są w wątku o Legalett. Jedno z drugim nie ma nic wspólnego. Mając Legalett mozna płacić za ogrzewanie bardzo dużo, mozna tez bardzo mało. wszystko zależy od tego jak ocieplony jest dom i jakie zastosowano okna. Takie wyliczenia powinny byc w wątku o izolacjach. Płyta nie ma tu nic do rzeczy


Zgadzam się z tym.

----------


## Dareckyy

Bo to jest wątek użytkowników Legalettu (dla przypomnienia jest to również system ogrzewania), którzy wymieniają się swoimi doświadczeniami. Z tego co zauważyłem, w wątkach dotyczących innych systemów ogrzewania ich użytkownicy też wymieniają się takimi informacjami.

Moje informacje o kosztach można łatwo zweryfikować, bo od początku prowadzę cotygodniowe odczyty i podaję konkretne ilości energii, które zużywam. Koszt jest tego pochodną. A przepraszać za to, że wyszła taka kwota a nie inna nie będę ;P

----------


## tomek131

Dawaj skan rachunków

----------


## el_hogar

> Zgadzam się z tym.


Jeśli się zgadzasz to czemu na wszystkich możliwych wątkach informujesz o rewelacyjnych osiągach pompy ciepła?
Ogranicz się więc może do wątku o izolacjach ....?

Po świętach wyłączam płytę i też TUTAJ podam wyniki za sezon grzewczy.

ps. kontynując myśl autora rozumiem, że "perm" i "tomek131" powinni wszystkie swoje posty publikować w dziale FORUM:  "Podpatrzone u sąsiada  :smile: " lub specjalnie dla Tomka: "Psycholog dyżurny - czynne 24 godziny na dobę"

pozdrawiam użytkowników systemu Legalett,

Zbyszek

----------


## Essa

> Po świętach wyłączam płytę i też TUTAJ podam wyniki za sezon grzewczy.


Nadal uważam, że podawanie kwoty mija się z celem... 
Domy są rozmaite, ceny energii również - więc jak to porównać? Może lepiej podawać w kWh/m2 powierzchni grzewczej z podaniem ustawień temperatury. Temperatury też ustawiane są w zależności od ciepłolubności mieszkańców.
Jak mam porównać swoje zużycie w pln z kimś kto ma dom 90 m2 i temperaturę ustawiona na 18 stopni? Proponuję opracować jakiś jednorodny system.

----------


## Dareckyy

> Dawaj skan rachunków


Akurat Tobie nie muszę i nie chcę nic udowadniać. Trochę kultury Człowieku ....

----------


## el_hogar

> Może lepiej podawać w kWh/m2 powierzchni grzewczej z podaniem ustawień temperatury. .


Masz całkowitą rację. Też podam zużycie ciepła w kWh, tym bardziej że nadal korzystam z taryfy budowlanej ...
Plus rodzaj budynku, standard ocieplenia, typ wentylacji, nastawione temperatury.

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## Liwko

> Jeśli się zgadzasz to czemu na wszystkich możliwych wątkach informujesz o rewelacyjnych osiągach pompy ciepła?
> Ogranicz się więc może do wątku o izolacjach ....?


Bo PC ma jeszcze coś takiego jak COP wyższy od 1, w przeciwieństwie do Legalett. Są i różnice w samym COP u różnych producentów i różne systemy górnego i dolnego źródła. Jeżeli tego nie rozumiesz, to nie ma co z tobą dyskutować.

----------


## tomek131

> Akurat Tobie nie muszę i nie chcę nic udowadniać. Trochę kultury Człowieku ....


Bo nie możesz ,bo to co piszesz to bzdury,a jako naganiacz ostatnią rzeczą której możesz mnie uczyć jest kultura
A noi teraz koniecznie biegnij do moderatora na skargę.To takie charakterystyczne dla legalettowców jak 250zł za prąd niezależnie od wszystkich zmiennych

----------


## QBELEK

Zawsze można się dopytać podającego kwotę o resztę danych np. dot. izolacji budynku, rekuperatora, orientacji słonecznej, ile ma psów a ile kotów...

----------


## avatar25

Rachunek? Proszę bardzo: http://d.pr/TApk

W stopce parametry domu. Temperatura utrzymywana w domu to 20-21 stopni.

----------


## Dareckyy

> Bo nie możesz ,bo to co piszesz to bzdury,a jako naganiacz ostatnią rzeczą której możesz mnie uczyć jest kultura
> A noi teraz koniecznie biegnij do moderatora na skargę.To takie charakterystyczne dla legalettowców jak 250zł za prąd niezależnie od wszystkich zmiennych


Pokaż mi co z tego co napisałem jest bzdurą?

----------


## Essa

> A noi teraz koniecznie biegnij do moderatora na skargę.To takie charakterystyczne dla legalettowców jak 250zł za prąd niezależnie od wszystkich zmiennych


ELITA FORUM... 
To ja się teraz spodziewam przeprosin za wrzucenie mnie do tej szufladki, mogą być na priva.

----------


## Dareckyy

Gość jest jak beton, odporny na wiedzę.

Parametry mojego domu są jawne, zużycie energii również. A on jeszcze żąda, żeby mu to udowodnić rachunkami. 

Szkoda czasu na polemikę. Nie spodziewaj się też słowa przepraszam od człowieka o takim poziomie kultury i inteligencji ...

----------


## budowlany_laik

Legalett to płyta fundamentowa. *Czy ktoś ma pęknięcia na ścianach działowych?* Zerknijcie na mój problem: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-fundamentowa

----------


## el_hogar

Podsumowanie sezonu:

Liczba dni sezonu grzewczego - 193
Zużycie prądu na ogrzewanie (tylko II taryfa) - 4 717 kWh
Drewno kominkowe ~ 2 m przestrzenne palone weekendowo
Powierzchnia użytkowa - 120 m kw
Dane domu: parterowy, płyta grzewcza LEGALETT + 30 cm EPS 100, ściany BK 24cm+styropian grafitowy 20cm, strop betonowy + ~25 cm wełny URSA gold/platinuum, okna z pakietami 3 szybowymi, drzwi ciepłe AFB, reku przeciwprądowe JAN-GAZ.

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## Dejwos

witam,
wiem że temat był poruszany i go czytałem i proszę o szybką pomoc. 
1. Ustawiam prog 4 i jakie temperatury: dzienna wyższa np 22C i nocna niższa np 10C? bo kwadraty pokazują temp dzienną czyli aby się nie uruchamiało ogrzewanie w ciągu dnia (czas poza taryfą nocną) pozostałe puste miejsca to nocna temp czyli musi być ustawiona mniejsza - dobrze rozumuję?
2. I co powinienen mieć na wyświetlaczu, jakie symbole - słońce czy księżyc i ręka?
3. I czy zmienialiście zakresy godzin uruchamiania central aby chodziły krócej, bo jeno pomieszczenie się szybciej wychładza itp? oczywiście to indywidualna potrzeba i zależy od rozkładu temperatur w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach.
4. jak ustawię temp 22C to odczuwalna jest jaka w pomieszczeniach? 23-24? jaką macie ustawioną?


dzięki i pozdrawiam
Dawid

----------


## Essa

:smile: 
2. slońce przy ogrzewaniu, ksiezyc, gdy L. nie chodzi. Reka oznacza przstawienie reczne, niezgodne z programem, obowiazujace do czasu najblizszej zmiany z ksiezyca na slonce lun odwrotnie.
3. tak, jesienia lecielismy dosc dlugo na 6h/dobe w programie ustawionym recznie
4. rozmaita, zalezy od wystawy pomieszczen i ogolnej technoloii budynku. Trzeba wyprobowac. Ty tez mi nie powiesz czy cieplej mi bedzie w lazience jak nagrzeje drewnem czy jak brykietem. My w sezonie mamy dolna temperature 18 st,  zeby L. dzialal przez cala noc. W pomieszczeniach jest okolo 21-22 stopni, ale przy dlugich, siarczystych mrozach spada.
Gdzies w necie sa instrukcje w pdfie do auratona 2005.

----------


## pawgar

> 1. Ustawiam prog 4 i jakie temperatury: dzienna wyższa np 22C i nocna  niższa np 10C? bo kwadraty pokazują temp dzienną czyli aby się nie  uruchamiało ogrzewanie w ciągu dnia (czas poza taryfą nocną) pozostałe  puste miejsca to nocna temp czyli musi być ustawiona mniejsza - dobrze  rozumuję?


Tak. 
Ja ma temperaturę dzienną nastawioną najniżej jak się da czyli 7 stopni




> 2. I co powinienen mieć na wyświetlaczu, jakie symbole - słońce czy księżyc i ręka?


Tu masz dowolność. Kiedy grzeje może ci pokazywać słońce lub księżyc. to ty decydujesz.
Ja jednak przyjąłem taką memotechnikę że znak słońce to L. grzeje, księżyc to L. śpi (nie grzeje). 




> 3. I czy zmienialiście zakresy godzin uruchamiania central aby chodziły  krócej, bo jeno pomieszczenie się szybciej wychładza itp? oczywiście to  indywidualna potrzeba i zależy od rozkładu temperatur w poszczególnych  pomieszczeniach.


Ja mam pokój dzieci niedogrzany i tam zmieniłem zakres pracy aby w tym jednym pokoju L. chodził godzinę dłużej niż reszty domu.




> 4. jak ustawię temp 22C to odczuwalna jest jaka w pomieszczeniach? 23-24? jaką macie ustawioną?


To jest bardzo subiektywna sprawa. 
Przy 19 stopniach w blokach marznę a 19 stopniach na ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest mi ciepło. 
Sam musisz potestować. Dla mnie optimum dla L. 19-20 stopni.

Tu opisałem resztę co mi przyszło do głowy po roku użytkowania



> ...po roku użytkowania tak to poustawiałem...

----------


## Dejwos

> 2. slońce przy ogrzewaniu, ksiezyc, gdy L. nie chodzi. Reka oznacza przstawienie reczne, niezgodne z programem, obowiazujace do czasu najblizszej zmiany z ksiezyca na slonce lun odwrotnie.
> 3. tak, jesienia lecielismy dosc dlugo na 6h/dobe w programie ustawionym recznie
> 4. rozmaita, zalezy od wystawy pomieszczen i ogolnej technoloii budynku. Trzeba wyprobowac. Ty tez mi nie powiesz czy cieplej mi bedzie w lazience jak nagrzeje drewnem czy jak brykietem. My w sezonie mamy dolna temperature 18 st,  zeby L. dzialal przez cala noc. W pomieszczeniach jest okolo 21-22 stopni, ale przy dlugich, siarczystych mrozach spada.
> Gdzies w necie sa instrukcje w pdfie do auratona 2005.


dzięki Essa
2. to mam juz jasność  :smile: 
3. ustawiłem sobie też 6.7 i 8 prog na swoje potrzeby na 4h, 6h i 8h a prog 4 na maksymalne mrozy bedzie jechał
4. to prog 4 wystarczy załaczyć i chyba tez tak zrobie z 18 st na sezon
intsrukcje mam

Essa, może jeszcze jakieś robisz specjalne ustawienia co do czasu lub temp.?
Ile w sezonie średnio na mc masz kWh?

pozdr
Dawid

----------


## Dejwos

Dzięki Pawgar,
czyli dzienna - "słońcem" ustawiasz na 7 st? a nocna "księżycem" na 19-20 st? bo nie zrozumiałem? czy odwrotnie? bo tak jak opisałem wyżej moje ustawienia i odpowiedziałeś Tak a potem napisałeś że temp dzienną masz ustawioną najniżej 7 st? stąd moje wahania albo jeszcze odsypiam  :wink: 

jak juz ustawię temp to co powinienen ustawić na wyswietlaczu? słońce czy księżyc?

muszę potestować swoje ustawienia i to zrozumiałe.
pozdr
Dawid

----------


## Essa

Essa, może jeszcze jakieś robisz specjalne ustawienia co do czasu lub temp.?
Ile w sezonie średnio na mc masz kWh?

Dejwos,
aktualnie kopie (recznie) rowy pod GWC i nie mam pojecia.
Pisalam o zyzyciu w poprzednich postach, sprawdz sobie. inni tez pisali.
No i jedno pomieszczenie mam niedogrzane permanentnie - teraz sufit ma dodatkowa warstwe 30 cm styro w granulkach. Zobacze jak bedzie zima.
Pozdr.

----------


## pawgar

> Dzięki Pawgar,
> czyli dzienna - "słońcem" ustawiasz na 7 st? a nocna "księżycem" na 19-20 st? bo nie zrozumiałem? czy odwrotnie?


Ja mam ustawione słońce na 19-20 stopni, a księżyc na 7  :smile: 
W ciągu dnia mam księżyc, (czyli L. nie pracuje). 
Od 14.00 do 16.00 mam tańszą taryfę i wtedy przez te 2 godź pojawia się słońce. Potem nie grzeję aż do godzin nocnych (czyli mam księżyc) i w nocy znowu włącza się L. i na wyświetlaczu mam słońce.




> ak juz ustawię temp to co powinienen ustawić na wyswietlaczu? słońce czy księżyc?


Dawid weź to na chłopski rozum. Jak masz droższą taryfę to nie ma sensu grzać. 
Tak ustaw czasy włączania aby L. włączał się tylko wtedy gdy jest tańsza taryfa.

przeklejam starego posta którego kiedyś napisałem:




> Mam mam Auratony i po roku użytkowania tak to poustawiałem.
> 
> *Grzeję tylko w II taryfie*
> Ja ma temperaturę dzienną nastawioną najniżej jak się da czyli 5 czy 7 stopni, a nocną na 21 stopni.
> Co to daje. Czujnik temperatury w dzień nie włączy ci ogrzewania jak  chwilowo obniżysz temperaturę w domu. np: musisz wietrzyć kuchnię bo  smażyłeś coś lub przy chwilowym wietrzeniu domu. Nie masz też potrzeby  grzania w I taryfie. Pomierzyłem, że u mnie po 10 godzinach od  wyłączenia grzania temperatura w domu spada o 1 stopień. Zatem zrób tak  aby nigdy się to w droższej taryfie nie włączało.
> 
> *Ograniczam czas pracy włączania ogrzewania*
> Przy -5 stopniach za oknem muszę grzać 5 godzin na dobę aby utrzymać stałą temperaturę.
> I tak mam ustawiony jeden z programów. Od 3.00-6.00 i od 14.00-16.00.
> ...


Co do zużycia prądu to zajrzyj do projektu budowlanego i odczytaj jake masz współczynnik k=kWm2/rok.
Dla obecnie budowanych domów nie powinno być więcej jak 50-70kWm2/rok.
Mnożysz to przez liczbę metrów i wychodzi ci ile kWh zużyjesz.

Przykładowo jak mam dom 7 litrowy czyli 
70kWm2/rok x 114 m2 domu = 7980kWh/rok

Zakładając że 1KWh w PGE w 2 taryfie kosztuje 0,37zł już po podwyżce całość wyjdzie ok 2952zł/rok
Sezon grzewczy ma 6 miesięcy czyli ogrzewanie kosztuje *492zł/mc.



*

----------


## 308_Martinez

Witam. Uruchomiłem właśnie mój Legalett wraz z wymiennikiem kominkowym i nasuwa się mi pytanie odnośnie czujników w kominku. Legalett pisze na stronie iż po osiągnięciu 80 stopni na czujnikach kominka wentylatory włączą się automatycznie. Niestety u mnie po nastawieniu wszystkich termostatów (Aurotron 2005) na 7 stopni i rozpaleniu w kominku wentylatory się nie włączają. Myślę mała temperatura,przyłożyłem czujniki na rurę spalinową która była gorąca i nic. Nie pozostało mi nic innego niż nastawić na dwóch termostatach wyższą temperaturę aby wentylatory pracowały.  Jak to jest z tymi czujnikami w kominku? powinny włączyć wentylator?

----------


## Essa

Martinez
Już o tym pisałam - u nas trzeba bardzo mocno nahajcować na początku (paczka brykietu na raz), żeby wentylator się załączył. Potem już można palić spokojniej.
Oczywiście dotyczy to każdego rozpalania w kominku. Wypróbuj i daj znać czy tak działa.

----------


## 308_Martinez

Ja te czujniki przyłożyłem bezpośrednio na czopuch i nic . A niby na 80 stopni są nastawione.... według mnie to na 280  :Smile: ))
Rozebrałem puszkę w której jest termostat i pokręciłem w lewo sądząc iż zmniejszam temperaturę włączenia . I powiodło się,teraz się wentylatory L włączają  :Smile:  Nie mam termometru ,ale jak sobie kupię to ustawię to faktycznie na 80
pozdrawiam.
Marcin

----------


## 308_Martinez

Mój transformers   :Smile: 

przepraszam że tak post za postem.

----------


## Oranżada

Świetny ;D







_________________
naprawa piecyków gazowych

----------


## jesionek

Czy ktos wie ile godzin w ciągu doby wystarczy grzać Legalettem aby utrzymać przyzwoitą temperaturę?
Zamierzam grzać 4 godziny 2-6  rano, a potem w ciągu dnia tylko kominek.

----------


## Dars

Myślę, że bez podania danych odnośnie parametrów domu (ew. zapotrzebowania na ciepło) nikt Ci nie odpowie.

----------


## MCB

Przydały by się także dane dotyczące samego Legalettu (moc).

----------


## jesionek

Zapotrzebowanie końcowe energii 90 kW/m2, 210 m2 daje 19000 kWh / rok razem z podgrzewaniem wody /20% całej wartosci/ Legalett 2x4 kW

Ale mam od wczoraj inny problem !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Z zabudowy kominka słychać szelest folii aluminiowej, jakby chodziła mysz.
Ta folia łączy kanały legaletu z komorą kominka. Nie wiem czy chodzi w przewodach czy na zewnątrz. Dzisiaj postawimy łapkę.
Czy to możliwe, żeby jakies gryzonie dostały się do rur grzewczych legalettu od strony fundamentu?
Jesli tak to mam dziurę w systemie i będę grzać atmosferę wokół domu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Czy ktos miał cos podobnego??????????????????

----------


## MCB

Do legalettu nie dostana się inaczej niż przez niezabezpieczony agregat lub wymiennik kominkowy. Rury są całkowicie zakryte betonem. Baaardzo twardym. Wiem cos o tym  :smile: 

Napal w kominku . Problem zniknie.

----------


## jesionek

O.K. Ale agregaty są zabezpieczone i zakafelkowane, a wymienniki kominkowe zabudowane, kominek zabudowany. Zostaje komin i czerpnia powietrza....
Puszczę kominek i to cos zatka przewody legaletu?

----------


## MCB

Po zamknięciu instalacji legalett nic do niej się nie dostanie i nie wydostanie.
Jeżeli szeleści to w kominku.

----------


## jesionek

> Po zamknięciu instalacji legalett nic do niej się nie dostanie i nie wydostanie.
> Jeżeli szeleści to w kominku.


Uwaga!!!!! To był nietoperz.....
i przeżył pomimo jednego dnia palenia w kominku.
Dał się wyciągnąć i został wypuszczony.
Legalett cały!

----------


## Essa

To macie jednego lokatora zaliczonego  :big grin: 
U nas roboty skutecznie sabotował Kopciuch - na przykład gniazdo na więźbie wewnątrz. No i czekaliśmy z sufitem podwieszanym, aż się wyprowadzi.

----------


## jesionek

Czy ktos wie, czy termostaty od legalettu mają i ew. jaką histerezę?

tzn. czy nastawienie temperatury grzania np. 21° powoduje, że system dąży do temp. np. 21,5 i dopiero się wyłącza.

----------


## avatar25

Wczoraj uruchomiliśmy ogrzewanie w naszym domu.

Cały czas zastanawiam się nad optymalizacją sterowania. Aktualnie mamy 9 termostatów w każdym pomieszczeniu. Czy ktoś z Was ma jakiś pomysł, może sam coś takiego optymalizował? Chciałbym sterować systemem za pomocą jak najmniejszej ilości termostatów, ponieważ teraz latam pomiędzy 9 sztukami i co kilka dni zmieniam ustawienia co jest na prawdę niewygodne. Myślę o jakimś bezprzewodowym systemie sterowania żebym mógł za pomocą telefonu zmieniać ustawienia, ale to już bardziej w sferze marzeń.

Będę wdzięczny za sugestię jak to rozwiązać.

----------


## roger_s

Witam,

Chciałbym zapytać o ustawienie na termostatach.
Mam taryfę weekendową i tak od 21:00 godziny w piątek do 6:00 godziny w poniedziałek Legalett może się włączać kiedy chce :Smile: .
W weekendy mam ustawioną temperaturę na 20 stopni ( a grzeje do 21,5 stopnia), reszta ustawiona jest tak by w godzinach od 21:00 do 6:00 utrzymywało temperaturę 19 stopni i tu zaczyna się problem. 
W poniedziałek wieczorem nie załącza się bo temperatura jest wyższa od 19 stopni.
We wtorek raz się załączy raz nie( temperatura dalej wyższa niż te 19 stopni, ale nie znacznie)
W środę załączy się i jedzie cały czas od 21:00 do 6:00.
W czwartek tak samo.
W piątek grzeje, aż do soboty tak do około 16:00,znowu super ciepło, ale nie zatrzymuje się na 20 stopniach a grzeje do 21-21,5 stopnia, sprawdzone na termometrze rtęciowym zaraz obok termostatu  :Smile: 

Jak ustawić termostaty by temperatura była zgodna z ustawieniami i by nie doszło do spadku poniżej tych 19 stopni w cudowne środy  :Smile: 

Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź.
Roger

----------


## avatar25

> Witam,
> 
> Chciałbym zapytać o ustawienie na termostatach.
> Mam taryfę weekendową i tak od 21:00 godziny w piątek do 6:00 godziny w poniedziałek Legalett może się włączać kiedy chce.
> W weekendy mam ustawioną temperaturę na 20 stopni ( a grzeje do 21,5 stopnia), reszta ustawiona jest tak by w godzinach od 21:00 do 6:00 utrzymywało temperaturę 19 stopni i tu zaczyna się problem. 
> W poniedziałek wieczorem nie załącza się bo temperatura jest wyższa od 19 stopni.
> We wtorek raz się załączy raz nie( temperatura dalej wyższa niż te 19 stopni, ale nie znacznie)
> W środę załączy się i jedzie cały czas od 21:00 do 6:00.
> W czwartek tak samo.
> ...


Może zobacz ustawienie na termostacie kiedy ma się wyłączać.
Ja ustawiam temperaturę wyższą od pożądanej a następnie ustawiam tylko 2-6 godzin czas działania termostatów w zależności od temperatury na dworze.
Nie ma sensu żeby chodziły przez całe noce. Zobacz metodą prób i błędów ile godzin muszą chodzi u Ciebie żeby temperatura nie spadła, a gwarantuje Ci, że dużo oszczędzisz.

----------


## QBELEK

Te 2-6 godzin grzania załączasz przed końcem nocnej taryfy czy kiedy?

----------


## avatar25

> Te 2-6 godzin grzania załączasz przed końcem nocnej taryfy czy kiedy?


Tak, zgadza się, przed 6 rano.
Aktualnie grzeje 2-3 godziny.

----------


## Klakier

Ludzie dajcie sobie spokój z Legalettem. System wg. mnie to porażka i prawie same minusy:
1. Koszty przewyższają tradycyjny fundament z ogrzewaniem podłogowym.
2. Szumy wentylatorów i krążącego w rurach powietrza nie dają spać, nie da rady nic z tym zrobić (producent przemilcza ten temat).
3. Bezwładność systemu (długo się grzeje i stygnie). Trudno wyregulować grzanie w okresach przejściowych.
4. Brak automatyki regulatorów. Każdy obieg trzeba oddzielnie ustawać  ( trudności z ustawieniem sterowania pokazują posty na tym forum). System nie przewiduje połączenia i wspólnego sterowania ogrzewaniem z  z poddaszem, gdzie są np. zamontowane kaloryfery
5. Całkowita nieopłacalność legalettu z wodnymi wymiennikami ciepła. Trzeba dokupić piec będący źródłem grzania wody (gazowy, czy inny). Jak masz już piec t po co Ci drogie wymienniki co najmniej 2. Lepiej wtedy zrobić zwykłe ogrzewanie wodne  podłogowe. O wiele taniej wyjdzie.
6. Styropian płyty od spodu nie jest w żaden sposób zabezpieczony przed szkodnikami typu myszy i krety. Projekt nie przewiduje np. siatki metalowej, czy plastikowej chroniącej styropian. Po kilku latach i uszkodzeniu styropianu grzeje się ziemię pod budynkiem. Nie ma go jak wymienić.
7. Brak zaprojektowania wykończenia progów przy drzwiach wejściowych i balkonowych., aby połączyć je np. z kostką brukową od zewnątrz nie uszkadzając styropianu i nie robić mostka termicznego. Kątownik metalowy montowany na etapie wylewania płyty jest przewidziany tylko w garażu.
8. Wymiennik ciepłą w kominku jak kominek nie grzeje powoduje utratę ciepłą. 
9. Płyta nie jest zabezpieczona przed wilgocią z gruntu. Jak grzejesz to nie ma problemu. Jak nie będziesz grzał to wejdzie Ci wilgoć.

----------


## pdurys

Na poczatek to chcialbym Cie powitac na forum.
Ciekawi mnie czy tez skusiles sie na Legalett? Tylko 9 postow w ciagu ostatnich 6 lat.
Ale nie mnie oceniac.

Wracajac do tematu




> Ludzie dajcie sobie spokój z Legalettem. System wg. mnie to porażka i prawie same minusy:


Jestes dorosly? Potrafisz liczyc? Sam podejmujesz decyzje. Nikt Cie nie zmusza do kupienia Legalettu.




> 1. Koszty przewyższają tradycyjny fundament z ogrzewaniem podłogowym.


Oczywiscie masz racje! Trudno znalezc cos bardzo dobrego i taniego.




> 2. Szumy wentylatorów i krążącego w rurach powietrza nie dają spać, nie da rady nic z tym zrobić (producent przemilcza ten temat).


Rozumiem, ze w domu nie masz telewizora, komputera, lodowki, pralki, zmywarki, ze o takiej fanaberii jak wentylacja mechaniczna nie wspomne.
Ale oczywiscie masz racje. Szum wentylatorow mozna tylko porownac z szumem pompy obiegowej CO. Nie bede Cie zapewnial, ze to nam nie przeszkadza bo jest praktycznie niezauwazalne po kilku dniach. 
No chyba, ze masz studio nagraniowe to rzeczywiscie sie nie nada.




> 3. Bezwładność systemu (długo się grzeje i stygnie). Trudno wyregulować grzanie w okresach przejściowych.


A tu trafiles jak kula w plot. Co dla Ciebie jest moze wada dla innych jest zaleta. Sam wybierasz.  Jak ustalam temperature w pomieszczeniu to zakladam histereze +/- 0.1 degC i taka jest. Jak swieci slonce i w domu sie nagrzewa powyzej temperatury komfortu to zwyczajnie otwieram okna aldo drzwi na taras i tyle w tym temacie. Chyba nie ma zakazu otwierania okien w Twojej okolicy?




> 4. Brak automatyki regulatorów. Każdy obieg trzeba oddzielnie ustawać  ( trudności z ustawieniem sterowania pokazują posty na tym forum). System nie przewiduje połączenia i wspólnego sterowania ogrzewaniem z  z poddaszem, gdzie są np. zamontowane kaloryfery


Ja zrezygnowalem z automatyki Legalett i podpialem calosc pod centralny komputer sterujacy cala elektryka i ogrzewaniem. Oprocz Legalettu mam dwie drabinki w lazienkach.




> 5. Całkowita nieopłacalność legalettu z wodnymi wymiennikami ciepła. Trzeba dokupić piec będący źródłem grzania wody (gazowy, czy inny). Jak masz już piec t po co Ci drogie wymienniki co najmniej 2. Lepiej wtedy zrobić zwykłe ogrzewanie wodne  podłogowe. O wiele taniej wyjdzie.


Widzisz dla wielu ludzi, ktorzy nie maja gazu ziemnego tak jak ja, ogrzewanie elektryczne jest calkiem interesujacym wyjsciem zwlaszcza ze wzgledu na ta przez Ciebie nie lubiana bezwladnosc systemu. Grzeja w nocy w "taniej" taryfie.
Ogrzewanie gazem jest jednak caly czas tansze (niezaleznie od wybranego spospobu przekazywania ciepla do domu) od pradu.
Powiedz nam laskawie jakie masz rozwiazanie na CWU? Zalozmy tak jak ja, ze masz 6 osob w domu?




> 6. Styropian płyty od spodu nie jest w żaden sposób zabezpieczony przed szkodnikami typu myszy i krety. Projekt nie przewiduje np. siatki metalowej, czy plastikowej chroniącej styropian. Po kilku latach i uszkodzeniu styropianu grzeje się ziemię pod budynkiem. Nie ma go jak wymienić.


A kto Ci broni zamowic inny styropian albo dodac ta siatke?
Oczywiscie po raz kolejny podajesz argument, z ktorym ciezko dyskutowac. Nie wymienie styropianu pod domem to oczywiste.
Ale rozniez nie mam obaw, ze jest jakies zwierze czy inny gryzon, ktory chcialby podkopem "wybrac" ten styropian spod domu.
To tylko na kreskowkach z krecikiem sa takie ladne tunele. 




> 7. Brak zaprojektowania wykończenia progów przy drzwiach wejściowych i balkonowych., aby połączyć je np. z kostką brukową od zewnątrz nie uszkadzając styropianu i nie robić mostka termicznego. Kątownik metalowy montowany na etapie wylewania płyty jest przewidziany tylko w garażu.


Nie mam garazu dla auta. Ale mam drzwi wejsciowe i tarasowe.
W obu przypadkach nie mialem problemu wiekszego niz w kazdym inym rozwiazaniu fundament / plyta itd.
Mozesz byc laskaw podac jakies "idealne" rozwiazanie dla plyty fundamentowej ze zwykla wodna podlogowka niskotemperaturowa? Jak to chcesz zrobic?
Ja w progu wejsciowym mam wymieniony fragment styropianu z Legalettu na XPS i do tego przyklejone z gory te same plytki co w hallu. Przy tarasie nad zwyklym parapetem "wisza" deski tarasowe. Jesli wolisz kostke, to zamocuj sobie drzwi tarasowe na lacznikach, ktore pozwola Ci na "wysuniecie" ich do krawedzi ocieplenia. To bedzie najlepsze rozwiazanie.




> 8. Wymiennik ciepłą w kominku jak kominek nie grzeje powoduje utratę ciepłą.


Ze co prosze? To komin tez masz na zewnatrz domu? Ja mam szczesliwie praktycznie w centralnym punkcie domu.




> 9. Płyta nie jest zabezpieczona przed wilgocią z gruntu. Jak grzejesz to nie ma problemu. Jak nie będziesz grzał to wejdzie Ci wilgoć.


Yyyy? Ze niby chcesz powiedziec, ze kazdy inny np lany fundament to niby jest od spodu lepikiem pokryty. Dobrze rozumiem Twoje twierdzenie?

Podsumowujac.
Nikt Cie nie zmusz do kupna tego rozwiazania.
Stara prawda mowi, ze w domu jest tak cieplo jakie masz ocieplenie.
Sposob w jaki dostarczysz cieplo nie ma na to zadnego wplywu. No chyba, ze rozpatrujemy wydajnosc grzania w domu nie ocieplonym to co innego.

Dlatego twoje argumenty, moze i dla kogos wazne nie sa wyznacznikiem dla mnie czy drugi raz bym kupil Legalett.
Moj dom jest opisany w dzienniku jak rowniez sa tam linki do filmow jak poszczegolne etapy do stanu zamknietego byly wykonywane.
Kazdy moze sobie sam odpowiedziec czy w tradycyjnym sposobie budowania mialby taka sama jakosc i efektywnosc co w moim przypadku.

I zapewniam Cie, ze koszt metra kwadratowego nie byl wyzszy niz w przypadku budowy "tradycyjnej".

-- 
Pozdrowienia
pdurys

----------


## Essa

> 1. Ja w progu wejsciowym mam wymieniony fragment styropianu z Legalettu na XPS i do tego przyklejone z gory te same plytki co w hallu..
> 
> 2. Przy tarasie [...] Jesli wolisz kostke, to zamocuj sobie drzwi tarasowe na lacznikach, ktore pozwola Ci na "wysuniecie" ich do krawedzi ocieplenia.


Napisz, proszę, coś więcej o tych rozwiązaniach, bo to wciąż jeszcze przed nami.

----------


## Klakier

odpowiedź do pdurys. 
Ad. 1 Tu przynałeś mi racje.
Ad. 2 Szumów z legalettu nie można porównać z lodówką, telewizorem, pompą obiegową itd. W nocy sprzętów takich jak telewizor nie używasz. Ponadto używasz je w określonych pomieszczeniach np. lodówkę w kuchni, a nie w sypialni. Telewizora zaś ie włączasz w czasie snu. A szum z wymienników oraz szum krążącego powietrza w rurach (co skrzętnie pomijasz) rozchodzi się po całej płycie i jest uciążliwy we wszystkich pokojach. Pompa obiegowa jest cichsza i znajduje się w kotłowni nie w sypialni. Z kaloryferów zaś nie dochodzą żadne szumy. Poczytaj sobie komentarze na tym forum ludzi, którzy próbują wyciszyć wymienniki.
Ad. 3 Regulowanie temperatury w domu otwieraniem okien jest trochę niepoważne w dzisiejszych czasach. Zwłaszcza jak się ma małe dzieci w domu lub jesteś chory. Siedzenie przy otwartych oknach jak jest zimno na dworze bardzo Ci się przysłuży.
Ad.4  Może to producent powinien zaprojektować stosowną automatykę dostosowaną do potrzeb klientów i danego projektu, a nie zostawiać go samego sobie z problemem. Skoro płacę tyle za projekt i jego elementy to dlaczego mam dopłacać i samemu robić sterowanie narażając się chociażby na utratę gwarancji. Opracowany system powinien być całościowy (najlepiej przewidywać kilko wersji sterowania np. ręczne, automatyczne, dla domu parterowego, czy dla domu z poddaszem i tam tradycyjnym ogrzewaniem), a nie ulepszany przez klientów, którzy mają niedogrzane pokoje lub nie mogą w łatwy sposób wyregulować temperatury w pomieszczeniach. Poczytaj sobie te forum to zobaczysz wiele takich postów.
Ad. 5 Pośrednio przyznałeś rację. Pisząc tylko o Legalecie z wymiennikami na prąd. Wymienniki wodne są nieopłacalne.
Ad 6. Tu to przeholowałeś. Zamawiam Legalett i mam sobie kupować inny styropian niż zalecany przez producenta, albo sam montować siatkę pod nim, żeby gryzonie go nie uszkodziły. To producent ma zaprojektować i dostarczyć kompletny system. Pisanie o filmach o kreciku jest po pierwsze z Twojej strony niekulturalne, a po drugie widziałem już gryzonie -myszy i krety niszczące styropian i to jest jak najbardziej autentyczny problem, który Ty próbujesz zbyć robiąc sobie z tego żarty.
Ad. 7 Tu dziękuję za podpowiedź jak rozwiązać problem z wykończeniem progów przy drzwiach tarasowych i wejściowych. Choć wystawienie drzwi na łącznikach za obrys płyty nie jest rozwiązaniem doskonałym. Płytek nie powinno się układać na styropianie okalającym płytę, czy też w połowie na fundamencie, a w połowie na styropianie, bo pod wpływem ciężaru (np. ludzkiego) styropian czy płytka może się połamać. Inaczej jest przenoszony ciężar na poszczególne materiały (beton, styropian). Szkoda, że Legalett nie daje tych informacji oraz ekipy montujące legalett ludziom . Wymiana styropianu przy progach na inny natomiast jest nieporozumieniem, gdyż jak napisałem wcześniej to producent powinien dawać odpowiedni styropian sprzedając swoje rozwiązanie, a Ty nie powinieneś nic kombinować, żeby chociażby nie utracić gwarancji.
Ad. 8 Aby ogrzać płytę powietrze w rurach powinno mieć jak najwyższą temperaturę. Przechodząc przez wymiennik w kominku powietrze traci temperaturę i płyta dłużej się nagrzewa,a ciepła w kominku (wewnątrz jego obudowy) jest tyle co kot napłakał i ciepło to się marnuje.
Ad. 9 W tradycyjnym budownictwie robisz podłogę na gruncie i ją zabezpieczasz od spodu folią przed wilgocią i dopiero wylewasz posadzkę. Wilgoć nie wchodzi Ci do podłogi nawet jak nie masz ogrzewania podłogowego i nie grzejesz. Ławy fundamentowe zaś zawsze zabezpieczasz przed wilgocią odpowiednimi środkami oraz foliami kubełkowymi. W legalecie zaś musisz po prostu zawsze grzać bo inaczej masz wilgoć. Ostatnio zobaczyłem w internecie, że jedna z firm konkurencyjny dla Legalettu robiąc płytę kładzie na styropian folię, a ogrzewanie stosuje podłogowe tradycyjne (elektryczne lub wodne). To rozwiązuje problem wilgoci i nie trzeba w zimę zawsze grzać, żeby jej nie było. Ponadto nie trzeba grzać całej płyty tj. 30 cm oraz stosować wymienników.  Z góry uprzedzam, że nie badałem tego systemu bliżej i nie mam nić wspólnego ani z tą, ani z żadną z firm budujących płyty takie lub jakiekolwiek inne.

Co do kosztów to jeszcze nie znalazłem do tej pory osoby, która zapłaciłaby za tradycyjny fundament tyle co za legalett wliczając oczywiście w to zastosowane systemy ogrzewania. Jesteś pierwszą osobą, a i tak mówisz tylko o zastosowaniu wymienników elektrycznych, bo wodne chyba sam przyznasz, że się nie opłacają.

Dziwne na tym forum jest to, że zwolennicy Legalettu tak szybko odpowiadają kontrargumentami krytykom tego systemu. A na koniec, żebym nie był postrzegany jako całkowity krytyk tego systemu to podam kilka zalet: możliwość budowania na kiepskim gruncie szkody górnicze itp. (choć to zaleta wszystkim płyt fundamentowych), w miarę niskie koszty ogrzewania tu mówię o wymiennikach wodnych, choć nie zrównoważy to konieczności zakupu pieca gazowego, czy olejowego lub pompy wodnej, prostota samego ogrzewanie płyty, nie ma mat elektrycznych, czy rurek wodnych w podłodze jak przy tradycyjnym ogrzewaniu podłogowym, które mogą się uszkodzić, a wtedy trzeba skuwać podłogę.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich, w tym bezkrytycznych zwolenników Legalettu mających na wszystko idealne rozwiązanie (wszystkie bije otwieranie okien, choć podobno najprostsze rozwiązania są najlepsze).

----------


## pdurys

> Szumów z legalettu nie można porównać z lodówką, telewizorem, pompą obiegową itd. W nocy sprzętów takich jak telewizor nie używasz.


Tak samo jak nie mozesz porownac szumu aut jadacych DK1 w lecie kiedy spie przy otwartym oknie. Ale masz racje to jest miod na serce taki szum.
Masz tylko moje zapewnienie, ze mnie i mojej rodzinie ten straszny szum nie przeszkadza. Ostatnio nawet musialem przylozyc ucho bezposrednio do wlazu aby sie upewnic, ze system dziala.




> Regulowanie temperatury w domu otwieraniem okien jest trochę niepoważne w dzisiejszych czasach. Zwłaszcza jak się ma małe dzieci w domu lub jesteś chory. Siedzenie przy otwartych oknach jak jest zimno na dworze bardzo Ci się przysłuży.


To nie pozostaje Ci nic innego niz zrobic pelna kontrole klimatu z mechaniczna wentylacja. Ale na to mnie nie bylo stac. Wole otworzyc okna.
A poza tym Twoja uwaga jest glupia. Sam przeciez pisales: 



> Bezwładność systemu (długo się grzeje i stygnie). Trudno wyregulować grzanie w *okresach przejściowych*.


Otwieram okno jak jest zbyt cieplo dlatego, ze akurat wyszlo jesienne slonce i milutko grzeje a nie wtedy kiedy zaczyna padac deszcz.




> Skoro płacę tyle za projekt i jego elementy to dlaczego mam dopłacać i samemu robić sterowanie narażając się chociażby na utratę gwarancji


Nie utracilem gwarancji. A co do sterowania - rozmawiales o tym z Legalettem? Jesli nie to zapewniam Cie, ze pomoga ci przy wyborze innego sterowania - tylko jakie masz alternatywy? Zastanow sie sam. Ich system jest wystarczajacy - no moze poza zegarem ale to dla mnie i tak nie mialo znaczenia.




> Skoro płacę tyle za projekt i jego elementy to dlaczego mam dopłacać i samemu robić sterowanie narażając się chociażby na utratę gwarancji


I co ja mam na to Ci odpowiedziec? Mialem szczescie i mi sie udalo. Czy moze wiedzialem dokladnie co chce uzyskac i zrobilem wszystko tak jak trzeba.




> Ad 6. Tu to przeholowałeś. Zamawiam Legalett i mam sobie kupować inny styropian niż zalecany przez producenta, albo sam montować siatkę pod nim, żeby gryzonie go nie uszkodziły.



Kupujesz albo nie to co oferuje Legalett. Jak bedziesz z nimi rozmawial to mozesz sobie zazyczc nawet pozlacana blache pod tym styropianem. Koniec koncow i tak Ty za to wszystko placisz wiec wymagasz i masz. To co oferuje Legalett jest na dzien dzisiejszy najbardziej ekonomicznym kompromisem. Jak chcesz XPS to mozesz go miec. Jak chcesz siatke to tez Ci ja poloza.
Mnie wystarczyla geowloknina uzyta do stabilizacji gruntu. Czy lepsza od proponowanej przez Ciebie siatki? Skad mam wiedziec nie jestem "krecikiem"




> Choć wystawienie drzwi na łącznikach za obrys płyty nie jest rozwiązaniem doskonałym.



Jest rozwiazaniem idealnym ale drogim. Znowu wracamy do punktu wyjscia - cos dobrego ciezko jest kupic za male pieniadze - chociaz na odwrot oczywiscie wysoka cena nie jest wyznacznkiem jakosci.
Dokladne rozwiazanie znajdziesz w moim nastepnym poscie w odpowiedzi dla Essy.




> Płytek nie powinno się układać na styropianie okalającym płytę, czy też w połowie na fundamencie, a w połowie na styropianie, bo pod wpływem ciężaru (np. ludzkiego) styropian czy płytka może się połamać. Inaczej jest przenoszony ciężar na poszczególne materiały (beton, styropian).



Masz racje, ale w wiekszosci przypadkow drzwi wejsciowe montuje sie na samej krawedzi fundamentu. A wlasciwie "wiesza" na scianach. Prog jest tylko "dla uszczelnienia" drzwi.
W moim przypadku w miejscu montazu drzwi zostal wyciety oryginalny styropian i wstawiona belka styropianowa. Nawet nie wiem czy przypadkiem to nie byla taka belka jaka jest uzywana w bloczkach styropianowych do wypelniania betonem. ten styropian byl praktycznie nie dajacy sie zgniesc.
Przyklejone na nim plytki o szerokosci 10 cm z cala pewnoscia nie pekna. Z doswiadczenia wiem, ze stawiajac krok nigdy stopa nie "laduje" na tych plytkach.




> Szkoda, że Legalett nie daje tych informacji oraz ekipy montujące legalett ludziom . Wymiana styropianu przy progach na inny natomiast jest nieporozumieniem, gdyż jak napisałem wcześniej to producent powinien dawać odpowiedni styropian sprzedając swoje rozwiązanie, a Ty nie powinieneś nic kombinować, żeby chociażby nie utracić gwarancji.



Tez bym tak chcial, ale w momencie zamawiania i wykonywania Legalettu nie mialem jeszcze dokladnie przemyslanej sprawy jakie plytki beda w holu jaka kostka na zewnatrz itd. Powiedz mi laskawie skad w takim razie Legalett ma to wiedziec jak bedziesz to pozniej realizowal?



> Aby ogrzać płytę powietrze w rurach *powinno mieć jak najwyższą temperaturę*. Przechodząc przez wymiennik w kominku powietrze traci temperaturę i płyta dłużej się nagrzewa,a ciepła w kominku (wewnątrz jego obudowy) jest tyle co kot napłakał i ciepło to się marnuje.



Nie prawda. Nie musi miec wysokiej temperatury tak samo jak w wodnej podlogowce niskotemperaturowej. Wazny jest wsploczynnik przekazywania ciepla z jednego medium do drugiego. Tez na poczatku myslalem, ze plastikowe rurki Legalettu sa pomylka. Ze zbyt duzo izoluja ciepla. Jak dluzej sie nad tym zastanowisz to zrozumiesz dlaczego to nie ma wiekszego znaczenia.




> Ostatnio zobaczyłem w internecie, że jedna z firm konkurencyjny dla Legalettu robiąc płytę kładzie na styropian folię



Jak takie rozwiazanie Cie zadowala to porozmawiaj z Legalettem o tym i poloz sobie na styropianie ta folie. Jej cena nie zbije Cie z nog. A bedziesz spal spokojniej.




> Co do kosztów to jeszcze nie znalazłem do tej pory osoby, która zapłaciłaby za tradycyjny fundament tyle co za legalett wliczając oczywiście w to zastosowane systemy ogrzewania. Jesteś pierwszą osobą, a i tak mówisz tylko o zastosowaniu wymienników elektrycznych, bo wodne chyba sam przyznasz, że się nie opłacają.



Ja mam wymienniki wodne. Czyzbym tego wyraznie nie napisal?
I z pewnoscia nie znajdziesz zadnej osoby, ktora by Ci to potwierdzila albo temu zaprzeczyla. Moze jakis developer. Ja wprawdzie budowalem ten dom nie jak dla "wroga" jesli rozumiesz co mam na mysli, ale nie mam zadnej mozliwosci stwierdzic jakie koszty realnie bym poniosl przy standardowym fundamencie itd. Dla mnie wazne nie tyle byly ceny za poszczegolne elementy ukladanki ale calosciowa cena za metr kwadratowy. W wielu liczonych wariantach to wychodzilo praktycznie tak samo. Problemem jest jak zwykle to, ze na dzien dobry trzeba wydac "grube" tysiace a nie "pstrykac" po 4 - 5 tysiecy.

Chce wyraznie podkreslic jak dla mnie Legalett z wodnymi wymiennikami jest tanszym sposobem grzania niz prad i kropka.
Co do tego nie mam zadnych watpliwosci. Mam gaz z sieci i uzywam go do CO (Legalett + drabinki) CWU i gotowania. Poki co nie ma tanszego zrodla energii.

-- 
Pozdrowienia
pdurys

----------


## pdurys

Okno a wlasciwie drzwi tarasowe chcialem zrobic podnośno-przesuwne
Wsporniki o ktorych mowie to konsola JB-D

http://www.sfsintec.biz/internet/sfs75.nsf/PageID/EinbauindermehrschaligenWand

Rozmawialem o tym z polskim przedstawicielstwem i jakbym robil te drzwi podnośno-przesuwne to pewnie bym je tak zamocowal, ale cena mnie zwalila i zostaly mi zwykle uchylno-przesuwne.
Dlatego w progu mam zwykly parapet okienny "podklejony" grubo piana a nad nim "wisza" deski tarasowe.
Na razie nic nie skrzypi i nie ugina sie.


Odnosnie progu to masz ponizej szkic jak to zostalo zrobione.


Zielona "belka" to ten wlasnie twardy styropian.

W przekroju zaznaczylem zarowno zwykly styropian Legalettu jak i moja belke i plyte. nad plyta "wisza" drzwi, pod ktore z jednej i drugiej strony jest "wsuniety? gres - taki sam mam po obu stronach.
Na zewnatrz jest to pasek o szerokosci 8 - 10 cm (nie moge tego teraz zmierzyc) ale nie wystaje poza styropian, ktory jak pamietam ma 10 cm grubosci.
Dalej na zewnatrz (nie pokazana) sa male plytki chodnikowe 30x30x6 na standardowej podsypce itd. Oczywiscie zachowane spadki itp.

-- 
Pozdrowienia
pdurys

----------


## kkwapcio

Witam,
Jestem użytkownikiem od całkiem niedawna systemu Legalett z wymiennikami ciepła zasilanymi przez Kocioł Kondensacyjny z buforem 300L.
Kocioł ma 20Kw.- system już dwa tygodnie chodzi więc nie mówimy o rozruchu.

Obecnie stan jest taki że Legalett chodzi non stop i np jak się ustawi temp na 20 st to po dwóch dniach dogrzeje do 20 stopni ale się nie wyłącza.
Poddasze mam ogrzewane grzejnikami zasilanymi również z tego bufora...
Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z taki układem - jaka powinnabyć temperatura utrzymywana na buforze aby system dał radę. i czy ktoś ma takiej wielkości bufor z piecem kondesacyjnym

Zauważyłem że L. bardzo wychładza bufor i powoduje że piec w zasadzie non-stop grzeje. Zużycie gazu obecnie to ok 20m3/dobę.
Zastanawiałem się czy nie wymusić godzin grzania niezależnie od temeratury - ale musiałbym zmienić termostaty na te programowalne bo mam obecnie te proste, które notabene wydają się mieć histerezę +/- 3 stopnie...
Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie rady.
Pozdrawiam
P.S. Dom jest ocieplony 20cm szarego styropianu + 3 szybowe okna + wełna na poddaszu 20 + 5.

----------


## sk-architekci

Witajcie.
jestem nowa na forum.
Projektuje obecnie dom i bedzie zastosowany system legalett zarowno plyta fundamentowa grzewcza(powietrzem) jak rozniez plyta stropowa (na filigranie)
Moje pytanie dotyczy w zasadzie fundamentu. Czy jest gdzie jakis kalkulator , a moze wiecie sami jaka grubosc styropaniu dobrac?
na stronie lagaletu jest 20 lub 30
moze to pytanie juz bylo, ale nie mam tyle czasue zeby wertowac pona 200 stron
dzieki
Karolina

----------


## perm

> Witajcie.
> jestem nowa na forum.
> Projektuje obecnie dom i bedzie zastosowany system legalett zarowno plyta fundamentowa grzewcza(powietrzem) jak rozniez plyta stropowa (na filigranie)
> Moje pytanie dotyczy w zasadzie fundamentu. Czy jest gdzie jakis kalkulator , a moze wiecie sami jaka grubosc styropaniu dobrac?
> na stronie lagaletu jest 20 lub 30
> moze to pytanie juz bylo, ale nie mam tyle czasue zeby wertowac pona 200 stron
> dzieki
> Karolina


W Legalett ci nie powiedzieli? Zaufałaś im wybierając na wykonawcę to może też zaufaj temu co mówią na temat grubości izolacji.

----------


## Klakier

Piec kondensacyjny do wymienników to chybiony pomysł. Temperatura wody dostarczanej jest niższa, na górze musisz większe grzejniki zastosować, legalett wolniej się nagrzewa. Oszczędność z kondensacji jest więc zerowa. Podstawowe sterowniki są delikatnie rzecz ujmując niezbyt dobre. Doświadczeń z buforem nie mam. Jednakże na początku przeważnie legalett chodzi non stop. Płyta, wnętrze nowo wybudowanego domu, tynki itd. zwłaszcza wykończanego nie w upalne lato długo schnie i sią nagrzewa, a szybko traci ciepło. Miarodajny jest dopiero drugi sezon grzewczy.

----------


## Klakier

Daruj sobie legalett.

----------


## tomek131

Jeju ,to jeszcze są tacy,którzy zastanawiają się nad tym pomylonym pomysłem w postaci Legalett.Ja myślałem ,że to już umarło smiercią naturalną

----------


## imrahil

to nie legalett dawał eps100 pod płytę? jak tam teraz wygląda sytuacja? ja bym nie wchodził w ten system, po co przepłacać  :wink:

----------


## kkwapcio

> W Legalett ci nie powiedzieli? Zaufałaś im wybierając na wykonawcę to może też zaufaj temu co mówią na temat grubości izolacji.


Sam piec kondensacyjny bez problemu utrzymuje w buforze temp ok 50 stopni (przy temp -8 jest to już ok 60) i tu jeśli L nie chodzi nie ma zbydniego zużycia gazu, więc nie jest to kwestia że sam piec nie daje rady, natonmiast zastanwia mnie to czy prętkości wiatraków nie są za duże, jak hydraulik na to popatrzył to powiedział że w zasadzie to te wymienniki powinny być sprzężone z temp i mieć automatyczne sterowanie prędkości wiatrka. A druga sprawa mam dość mocną pompę zamontowaną tylko do Legalett i nie wiem czy nie pompuje ona szybciej wody niż zadane 7 l/m w jednym wymienniku.

Co do temperatur to L chodzi cały czas a wpokoju zrobiło się juz 22 (przy -7 na zewnątrz  - czyli podniosło się o 2 stopnie) nie wiem tylko czy jest to zasługo podwyższonej temperatury na kotle czy nie.

Mocno się zastanawiam nad zmianą programatorów na te programowalne. Może wtedy mógłbym wymusić czas prac L...
Czy możesz coś napisać co dokładnie z tymi podstawowymi jest źle - to może nie będę miał wątpliwości (za te programowalne - trzeba by dopłacić ok 1000 zł)
No i jeszcze takie pytanko: Czy ktoś z was wie - przy dobrze ocieplonym domu jak często i na jak długo L powinien się załączac? - zakładając że dostanie nominalne wg papierów wymiennika 55st.

Mam jeszcze pytanie do Klakiera - użytkujesz L grzany agregatami, czy wymiennikami...?

----------


## kkwapcio

> Piec kondensacyjny do wymienników to chybiony pomysł. Temperatura wody dostarczanej jest niższa, na górze musisz większe grzejniki zastosować, legalett wolniej się nagrzewa. Oszczędność z kondensacji jest więc zerowa. Podstawowe sterowniki są delikatnie rzecz ujmując niezbyt dobre. Doświadczeń z buforem nie mam. Jednakże na początku przeważnie legalett chodzi non stop. Płyta, wnętrze nowo wybudowanego domu, tynki itd. zwłaszcza wykończanego nie w upalne lato długo schnie i sią nagrzewa, a szybko traci ciepło. Miarodajny jest dopiero drugi sezon grzewczy.


Sorki, moj post poprzedni miał być odpowiedzią na ten - ikonki mi się pomyliły...

----------


## perm

> Sam piec kondensacyjny bez problemu utrzymuje w buforze temp ok 50 stopni (przy temp -8 jest to już ok 60) i tu jeśli L nie chodzi nie ma zbydniego zużycia gazu, więc nie jest to kwestia że sam piec nie daje rady, natonmiast zastanwia mnie to czy prętkości wiatraków nie są za duże, jak hydraulik na to popatrzył to powiedział że w zasadzie to te wymienniki powinny być sprzężone z temp i mieć automatyczne sterowanie prędkości wiatrka. A druga sprawa mam dość mocną pompę zamontowaną tylko do Legalett i nie wiem czy nie pompuje ona szybciej wody niż zadane 7 l/m w jednym wymienniku.
> 
> Co do temperatur to L chodzi cały czas a wpokoju zrobiło się juz 22 (przy -7 na zewnątrz - czyli podniosło się o 2 stopnie) nie wiem tylko czy jest to zasługo podwyższonej temperatury na kotle czy nie.
> 
> Mocno się zastanawiam nad zmianą programatorów na te programowalne. Może wtedy mógłbym wymusić czas prac L...
> Czy możesz coś napisać co dokładnie z tymi podstawowymi jest źle - to może nie będę miał wątpliwości (za te programowalne - trzeba by dopłacić ok 1000 zł)
> No i jeszcze takie pytanko: Czy ktoś z was wie - przy dobrze ocieplonym domu jak często i na jak długo L powinien się załączac? - zakładając że dostanie nominalne wg papierów wymiennika 55st.
> 
> Mam jeszcze pytanie do Klakiera - użytkujesz L grzany agregatami, czy wymiennikami...?


Nie mam Legalett i mieć nie będę więc nie mogę ci pomóc ale zaglądają tu ludzie z Legalett związania (choć sie nie przyznają  :smile:  ). Może oni wyjaśnią twoje wątpliwości.

----------


## avatar25

> Zastanawiałem się czy nie wymusić godzin grzania niezależnie od temeratury - ale musiałbym zmienić termostaty na te programowalne bo mam obecnie te proste, które notabene wydają się mieć histerezę +/- 3 stopnie...
> Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie rady.
> Pozdrawiam
> .


Ja właśnie tak robię. Mam elektryczne, ale zauważyłem, że ogrzewanie chodziło bez problemu dzień i noc. W związku z tym zacząłem ustawiać metodą prób i błędów godziny działania ogrzewania. Teraz ogrzewanie włączam tylko nad ranem w zależności od temperatur na dworze. Wiadomo nie jest to idealne, ponieważ nie mam automatyki pogodowej. Ustawiam powiedzmy 2 godziny grzania przy temperaturach +5, 3-4 godziny przy -5 itd. Aktualnie chodzi mi 5 godzin w nocy.

----------


## kkwapcio

Byli u mnie wczoraj panowie z L. - no i
1) Pompa jest troszkę za silna o ok 30% za szybko pompuje - wychodzi 10L/min, ale nie powinien to być problem  bo temp powrotu powinna być ok 10 stopni niższa a jest 5 stopni niższa więc aż tak nie wychładza bufora.
2) Całe mury mają jednak jeszcze dużo wilgoci..(mimo iż budynek jest zadaszony od 4 lat :smile: ) .. - sprawdzone kamerką termowizyjną przez Pana Wojtka. ocieplenie jest w miarę ok. Natomiast różnica temp pomiędzy temp podłogi a ta na wysokości głowy powinna być ok 1-2 stopnie, a u mnie jest 7-8 stopni. i jest to chyba wynik jeszcze nie wysuszonego budynku. Temperatura podłogi okazało się że jest ok 28-29 stopni - więc musi się wygrzać. Panowie z L powiedzieli że tak rozgrzanej podłogi jeszcze nie widzieli. - zobaczymy jak pogrzeję cały sezon - na razie przestawiłem na 16 stopni i tak do końca sezonu grzewczego.
3) Zdecydowałem się jednak wymienić termostaty na te programowalne.. właśnie po to żeby móc wymusić czas grzania no i okazało się że tych zwykłych nie można wykalibrować jesli chodzi o widełki temperatury zał/wył - zobaczymy czy inwestycja była warta ..
4) Bardzo dużo ciepła ucieka przez powietrze nawiewające z garażu - chyba wcześniej niż planowałem zamontujemy tam drzwi.
5) Niedługo powinno się zakończyć wykonanie podłogi (z płyt OSB) pomiędzy strychem a poddaszem.. tam też sporo ciepła może uciekać mimo iż dach jest docieplony do samej góry...

Tyle z wniosków - pożyjemy zobaczymy jak będzie - ale jestem dobrej myśli...

----------


## el_hogar

W pierwszym sezonie grzewczym 2010/2011 średnia dobowa dla całego sezonu wyszła mi 54 kWh/dobę.
W  następnym już było 24,4 kWh/dobę
W obecnym zużycia oscylują do podobnych jak w ubiegłym roku.

Dom parterowy, 120 mkw, System Legalett z 2 agregatami elektryczymi po 4 kW każdy.
Rok temu grzane kominkiem raz w tygodniu, w tym 1 w miesiącu. Temp zadana 21 stC. Wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła. Dom dobrze ocieplony (choć bez rewelacji)
Grzanie tylko w tańszej taryfie. Koszt za ubiegła zimę 1 500 zł prąd i ~ 500 zł drewno kominkowe. 
Mam wykres w EXCELu przebiegu zużycia prądu w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym i jest to krzywa w 2 miesiącach grzania silnie frustrująca  :wink:

----------


## Dars

Witam.

Ostatnio miałem problem z Legalett-em. Opiszę mój przypadek, bo może się komuś przydać.
Nie mogłem od pewnego czasu dogrzać domu. Co ciekawe problem nie pojawił się przy największych mrozach tylko dopiero po nich. 
Dokładałem codziennie o 1h grzania więcej, a temperatura dalej nie rosła (lub nawet spadała).
Doszło do tego, że miałem już nastawione wszystkie godziny drugiej taryfy na grzanie do 24 (a w domu 19, za wyjątkiem pomieszczeń bezpośrednio nad L.).
Problem się rozwiązał po kontakcie z sąsiadami (oni też mają to ustrojstwo - Legalett).
Po otworzeniu pokrywy od wymiennika okazało się, że "gąbka wygłuszająca" (wcześniej była przyklejona do pokrywy) spadła nad wentylator,
a przez to powietrze nie krążyło w kanałach. 
Po przełożeniu gąbki nad pokrywę wszystko wróciło do normy. Jeden dzień i mamy 22 stopnie wszędzie.

Chyba Legalett chciał poprawić głośność systemu, ale ten patent mu nie wyszedł!!!

----------


## el_hogar

To dziwne.
Ja mam tę gąbkę pomiędzy deklem metalowym a tym na którym przykleja się podłogę docelową.

----------


## Dars

Teraz już też mam ją nad deklem metalowym.

----------


## ohara

Pisałam dawno temu (~ 1 r) o tym, że zrobiliśmy płytę legalett. Niedawno się wprowadziliśmy  - dokładnie od dwóch tygodni mamy uruchomiony piec i legalett więc postanowiłam opisać moje pierwsze wrażenie. 

Piec na pellety MINI BIO Lux 10 kW ogrzewa wodę użytkową + osobna pompka do legalettu. Płyta przed uruchomieniem była wyziębiona tak, że aż bił od niej chłód (na zewnątrz było -10C a w środku ok. 10). Potrzeba było niecałej doby aby podłoga stała się miła (by nie biła chłodem).  Dom drewniany - bal 12cm, wełna 12cm folia i pustka pow. Poddasze 20cm wełny między krokwiami + folia bąbelkowa termo cośtam... 4cm w poprzek krokwi. Powierzchnia domu  gdzieś tak 9mx11m + poddasze tej samej wielkości ale dość niska ścianka kolankowa(ok. 40cm), 38 st nachylenie dachu (dwuspadowy), jętki na wierzchu więc kubaturę ciężko policzyć. No i antresola 9m2. W płycie dwa agregaty. Temperatura na parterze 21 stopni (łazienkę ustawiam na 22.5 bo ma 10m2 powierzchni a wysoka jest na 3m). No właśnie chyba warto zaznaczyć że strop parteru znajduje się na wys. 3m a zatem kubatura dość spora. Na poddaszu, przy -15C na zewnątrz, utrzymywała się temperatura 18 stopni z kawałkami a przy wzroście na zewnątrz do ok. -8-7 nie spada poniżej 21 stopni (przy ciągłym utrzymywaniu temp 21 stopni na parterze oczywiście). Brak jakichkolwiek dodatkowych grzejników gdziekolwiek bo doszliśmy do wniosku, że pierwszą zimę i tak spędzimy na parterze a zorientujemy się jak dużo ciepła przedostanie się przez antresolę na górę i ile nam tam będzie potrzeba grzejników.  Sterowanie termostatami w moim przypadku jest ciężkie bo wszystkie poza łazienkowym znajdują się na ścianach zewnętrznych gdyż nie mamy ścianek działowych poza odzieleniem łazienki. Myślę że za rok będzie już łatwiejsze gdy mąż uszczelni puszki od gniazdek i termostatów bo tamtędy nam ucieka ciepło ale to wina niestety elektryków, którzy montując puszki sciągneli wełne i folię w tych miejscach... Gdy mąż uszczelnił jedną puszkę pod termostatem to odrazu skoczyła na nim tempka do 21 st tak jak na pokojowym termometrze stojącym na biurku. 
Co mnie bardzo zaskoczyło przy użytkowaniu to to, że mimo 21-22 stopni podłoga wcale nie jest ciepła. Owszem, jest miła w dotyku i biegam na bosaka a zrobiliśmy tylko wylewkę samopoziomującą no i pomalowaliśmy ją żywicą. Robi się natomiast ciepła w dotyku gdy ustawię na termostatach za wysoką temperaturę ale wtedy to robi się strasznie gorąca ok. 24 st i nie ma już czego z siebie zdjąć żeby się  ochłodzić ;P Co jeszcze zauważyłam to to, że jeśli chcę aby jakaś strefa podłogi była ciepła w dotyku (np przy biurku bo lubie pracować bez skarpet a wiadomo, że jak się siedzi nieruchomo to krążenie spada i nogi potrzebują wiecej ciepła...), to wystarczy, że zmniejszę temp pozostałych otwartych stref a tę gdzie przebywam ustawię na wyższą wtedy agregat grzeje tę część i mam tu ciepłą podłogę i tempka nadal w domu jest jednakowa bo nie mam ścian, które by trzymały ciepło tylko w jednym pomieszczeniu.

Temp na piecu ustawiam różnie, tak między 50 a 56. To zależy też od tego czy chcę mocniej zagrzać wodę użytkową. Bo jeśli tak no to wtedy lepiej jest ustawić piec na wyższą temp aby legalett nie dostawał zbyt chłodnej a zauważyłam że ogrzewanie wody szybko zabiera dużo ciepła z pieca. Opuszczając na parę godzin dom na razie wyłączamy piec no i kiedyś nie wyłączyliśmy pompki od legalettu wiec temp pieca spadla do 30 st no a legalett działał więc wtedy działał jako wyziębianie domu bo spadla nam temp podczas nieobecności do 19 stopni gdy normalnie 8h nieczynności pieca nie zdąży zmniejszyć temp w domu nawet o 1 stopien... (więc już teraz wiem co zrobić żeby szybko obniżyć temp w domku - zastosuje to latem przy dużych upałach ;P hehe ).  Jeszcze zapomniałam dodać że wszystkie okna w domu są wysokie - dokładnie na parterze wysokość 2.35 m no i dość szerokie - jedno 2.4m, 3 po około 1m i dwa po 60 cm. Na poddaszu dwa okna wysokie szer 90cm i dwa dachowe. A i jeszcze jedna czterdziestka kwadratowa w kotłowni na part. i takie samo na poddaszu w szczycie.

Jest jeden minus, który już zauważyłam w ciągu tych dwu tygodni - szkoda że legalett nie obsługuje pompki i nie załącza jej wtedy kiedy same się załączają. Czyli pompka działa na okrągło - chyba że sama ją wyłączę z gniazdka. Poza tym było chyba jeszcze za ciepło na zewnątrz żeby stwierdzić coś na temat tego czy dobrze się tym grzeje czy nie no bo -15 stopni to nie jest w końcu jakaś wielka zima. Poczekamy do -20,-25, wtedy pewnie będzie można się przekonać czy system działa. No a od Wigilii to w ogóle u nas jest plusowa temperatura więc jak może być zimno w domu...

Może ktoś ma pomysł na tę pompkę - jak ją zautomatyzować bo jak będzie działać non stop to chyba się szybko zużyje.

A i może jeszcze słowo na temat tzw hałasu agregatów - żeby wiedzieć czy w ogóle działają to trzeba się udać do kotłowni bo tam wychodzą rórki na zewnątrz i przenoszą dzwięk agregatów. Jeden z agregatów mamy przy głowie łóżka na którym śpimy więc albo ja mam mocny sen albo jestem głucha bo żaden szum się z tamtąd nie wydostaje - to info dla tych, którzy boją się, że agregaty będą hałasować (niczym ich dodatkowo nie uszczelniliśmy bo pokrywa jest na poziomie posadzki).

Poza tym jestem miło zaskoczona tym, że podłoga nie musi być gorąca żeby oddać ciepło tak jak to jest przy zwykłej podłogówce bo śpimy na materacu, który leży bezpośrednio na posadzce więc byłoby to bardzo nieprzyjemne w nocy no i niezdrowe.

Zapewne znowu odezwę się dopiero po zimie jak już będzie można podsumować użytkowanie bo zgodnie z powiedzeniem nie chwalmy dnia przed zachodem słońca  :wink: 

A tymczasem pozdrawiam z cieplutkiego domku  :smile:

----------


## roger_s

Witam,

Czy ma ktoś zdjęcie agregatu  ELEKTRYCZNY 4000E?
Dokładnie chodzi o zdjęcie połączenia wszystkich przewodów.


Pozdrawiam,
Roger

----------


## el_hogar

WItam,

fotka agregatu elektrycznego.
Niestey po wymaganej kompresji słabo czytelna. Większa mogę podesłać na maila,

----------


## roger_s

> WItam,
> 
> fotka agregatu elektrycznego.
> Niestey po wymaganej kompresji słabo czytelna. Większa mogę podesłać na maila,


Hej,

Mój adres to:
roger_s(AT)o2.pl

Z góry dziękuję.
Pozdrawiam,
Roger

----------


## domowy cieć

Jejku, ile tego
Mam krótkie pytanie zanim zagłębię się w temat
Planuję płytę fundamentową w połączeniu z systemem ogrzewania powietrzem oferowanym przez np. Polski Komfort
Pytanie, czy ktoś tak pożenił płytę w tymi kanałami i jak się to sprawuje. Nie interesuje mnie teoria i typowe dla sieci wodelejstwo tylko doświadczenie użytkowników

----------


## domowy cieć

uzupełnienie
Nie chodzi mi o ogrzewanie płyty powietrzem, płyta niech będzie sobie płytą, chce w niej umieścić kanały rozprowadzające ciepłe powietrze

----------


## perm

> Jejku, ile tego
> Mam krótkie pytanie zanim zagłębię się w temat
> Planuję płytę fundamentową w połączeniu z systemem ogrzewania powietrzem oferowanym przez np. Polski Komfort
> Pytanie, czy ktoś tak pożenił płytę w tymi kanałami i jak się to sprawuje. Nie interesuje mnie teoria i typowe dla sieci wodelejstwo tylko doświadczenie użytkowników


Nie da się połączyć płyty z powietrznym ogrzewaniem nadmuchowym po rozsądnych kosztach. Zobacz jakie są przekroje kanałów w rozwiązaniach Polskiego Komfortu. To się po prostu w płycie nie zmieści. kanały mniejsze, np takie jak stosuje Legalett czyli fi 50 - 100 (przy 100 już jest problem z zaplanowaniem zbrojenia) dają zbyt duże prędkości przepływu powietrza co skutkuje "wiaterkiem". Mało to komfortowe.

Można ewentualnie pomyśleć nad rozprowadzeniem bardzo płaskich kanałów w grubej wylewce na płycie.

----------


## domowy cieć

dziękuję za wyjaśnienie, a co sądzisz o wykonaniu grubszej płyty fundamentowej? Ma to sens czy za duży koszt? Na tyle grubej by kanały zmieścić 
Laikiem jestem ale chciałbym pogodzić płytę z ogrzewaniem powietrzem

----------


## perm

> dziękuję za wyjaśnienie, a co sądzisz o wykonaniu grubszej płyty fundamentowej? Ma to sens czy za duży koszt? Na tyle grubej by kanały zmieścić 
> Laikiem jestem ale chciałbym pogodzić płytę z ogrzewaniem powietrzem


Po co grubsza płyta? To są koszty. Jak juz chcesz to zaplanuj wylewkę np 15 cm wysokości. Na pewno taniej wyjdzie. Zastanowiłbym sie jednak wogóle nad ogrzewaniem nadmuchowym. Moim zdaniem zwykła podłogówka sprawdza sie dużo lepiej. Nie wiem czy byłeś kiedys w domu ogrzewanym nadmuchowo. Niby jest ciepło ale ma sie takie dziwne uczucie że to nie to. Wszystko jest chłodne, tylko powietrze ciepłe. Głupie uczucie. Być może idzie sie do tego przyzwyczaić ale mi się zdecydowanie nie podobało. Podłogówka jest prosta w wykonaniu, daje chyba najlepszy rozkład temperatur i faktycznie uczucie ciepla co sprawia ze temperatura w pomieszczeniu może byc trochę niższa a i tak czuje się że jest ciepło. Mozna tez do podłogowki podłączyć dowolne źródło ciepla a więc piec gazowy, kocioł elektryczny, kominek, pompę ciepła i co tam tylko chcesz.

----------


## domowy cieć

Podłogówką jestem zachwycony bo mam w łazience i nie wyobrażam już sobie kaloryferów, nawet na piętrze w sypialniach. Z ogrzewaniem nadmuchowym zetknąłem się przypadkiem mieszkając w takim domu i nie odbierałem wnętrza tak jak opisałeś i byłem zachwycony, zwłaszcza kiedy ponownie zawitałem tam latem i chłodek cudownie wypełniał wnętrze

----------


## Piotr O.

Witam i pozdrawiam serdecznie po długiej przerwie wszystkich starych i nowych czytelników tego wątku.
Przeczytałem całość i cieszę się, że jest nas zadowolonych użytkowników Legalett coraz więcej (także u nas na Podkarpaciu).
U mnie wszystko po staremu - niskie koszty użytkowania, zero zainteresowania ogrzewaniem w zimie, żadnej regulacji - od kilku lat wyłącznie taryfa nocna.
Komfort i zadowolenie trochę zakłóca jedynie pomysł małej rozbudowy domu - to kolejne wyzwanie, których w życiu bywa wiele i dzięki temu nie ma czasu na głupoty.  :Smile: 
Wszystkiego najlepszego.
Piotr z rodziną

----------


## Wróbcio

Witam,
zwracam się z pytaniem do wszystkich którzy MAJĄ doświadczenie we WŁASNYM DOMU z płytą (typu) Legallet. Sporo już tutaj na tym forum wylano łez i zachwytów na temat tego rozwiązania, jednak są to w większości wpisy z przed 10 lub trochę mniej lat i w większość głos zabierały osoby które albo miały zamiar budować się wykorzystując to rozwiązanie, albo nie miały zamiaru ale szczerze, życzliwie, bezinteresownie tak od serca odradzały bo... .
Chciałbym jednak zapytać się UŻYTKOWNIKÓW czy są zadowoleni i dlaczego, Jeżeli nie są zadowoleni to również podanie przyczyny dlaczego.
Proszę o wypowiedzi UŻYTKOWNIKÓW a nie teoretyków. Mój projekt domu powstaje jako dom o konstrukcji szkieletowej i mam zamiar ( w tej chwili), rozważam bardzo poważnie, zastosować to rozwiązanie ogrzewania. 
Cały czas się waham, pomimo, że temat rozeznaję od przynajmniej 1 roku to nadal nie jestem przekonany w 100%.
Czy koszt płyty z tym systemem ( i cała związana z tym dogodność) jest opłacalna w stosunku do innych rozwiązań. 
Proszę o opinie UŻYTKOWNIKÓW czy dzisiaj po (1 roku, 2 latach, 5,10) ponownie zdecydowali by się na to rozwiązanie. 
Wiem, że każdy z użytkowników nie będzie wypowiadał się obiektywnie lecz pod kątem własnych doświadczeń, i o to mi właśnie chodzi. 
Jak ty, subiektywnie dzisiaj oceniasz to rozwiązanie?

----------


## Arturo72

A czemu akurat legallet a nie grzewcza płyta fundamentowa z wodną podlogowka ?
Jest to o wiele lepsze,skuteczniejsze i uniwersalne rozwiązanie.
Posiadam płytę z rurkami na płycie a nie w płycie i jest ok.

----------


## Wróbcio

Rozumie Arturo72, że masz taką płytę. Ale ja odwrócę Twoje pytanie, dlaczego nie zdecydowałeś się na legallet?Czy dlatego że był za drogi, czy dlatego, że jak budowałeś nie było go  na rynku, czy z powodu negatywnych opinii?
Powietrzna podłogówka bardziej przemawia do mnie ze względu na mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo jakichś usterek. Powietrze nawet jak ucieknie to krzywdy mi (budynkowi nie zrobi) a woda owszem. Ale to tylko moje przypuszczenia. Co prawda wodne systemy są pewnie montowane masowo i raczej jakoś nie słychać aby masowo ulegały awarii. Właśnie między innymi to powoduje, że waham się. No i oczywiście cena legallet jest zabójcza. 
A dlaczego ja zastanawiam się nad legallet? Oprócz ceny którą trzeba zapłacić za to ustrojstwo podoba mi się, że jest to ogrzewanie powietrzem,(powód jak wyżej) mam juz gotową praktycznie podłogę ze wszystkimi podłączeniami, gotową do położenia warstwy "ścieralnej" . Podobno wg różnych wyliczeń w końcowym zestawieniu kosztów nie wychodzi to dużo drożej niż jakbym zainstalował inne systemy ogrzewania. (koszty płyty, wodnego ogrzewania, kotły, piece, itp) jedynie, że trzeba wyłożyć kasę na raz a nie rozłożony jest to koszt na np. rok. No i wygoda użytkowania. Ustawiam zadaną temp. i zapominam o ogrzewaniu. Tym bardziej, że nie będę miał gazu (i tak bym nie chciał) a z węglem lub innymi tego typu sposobami nie chcę się użerać.
Z uwag które mam, to czy aby napewno system ten jest wydajny w praktyce. Czy nie okaże się, że będę musiał dogrzewać piecykami, paleniem stale w kominku itp.
Dlatego proszę o komentarze osoby które mają już dłuższy czas ten system. jak go oceniają. Na decyzję mam jeszcze ok. 2-7 miesięcy. Zależy kiedy zacznę budowę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

1.Po pierwsze cena-legalett dostalem na 108tys.zl a płytę zrobiłem za 50% tego.
2.Powietrze jest słabym nośnikiem ciepła
3.Do wodnej podepniesz wszystko-prad,gaz,pompę ciepła do powietrza w legalecie nie dopniesz nic wiecej.
4.czyzby znowu reklama ?
5.piecyk elektryczny czyli ogrzewanie prądem co proponuje legalett to w przypadku wodnej podlogowki 2,5tys.zl.

Poniżej świeża plyta grzewcza,tez zrobiona juz pod posadzkę:


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6570579

Z możliwością podpięcia czegokolwiek do zasilania i ogrzewania.
Również systemy grzewcze bezobslugowe gdzie ustawia się daną temperaturę i nic człowieka nie interesuje.

Także legallet nie ma żadnych zalet...

----------


## moniak2003

> 1.Po pierwsze cena-legalett dostalem na 108tys.zl a płytę zrobiłem za 50% tego.
> 2.Powietrze jest słabym nośnikiem ciepła - ale nie przecieka
> 3.Do wodnej podepniesz wszystko-prad,gaz,pompę ciepła do powietrza w legalecie nie dopniesz nic wiecej.- nieprawda, gaz na pewno, w standardzie wykonują przyłącze, według mojej wiedzy z pompą ciepła również może współpracować
> 4.czyzby znowu reklama ?
> 5.piecyk elektryczny czyli ogrzewanie prądem co proponuje legalett to w przypadku wodnej podlogowki 2,5tys.zl. - 2,5 tys za co?
> 
> Poniżej świeża plyta grzewcza,tez zrobiona juz pod posadzkę:
> 
> 
> ...


dla mnie podstawowa zaleta legalettu tu totalna bezobsługowość oraz właśnie powietrze jako nośnik zamiast wody
przeżyłam z Legalettem dopiero jeden sezon, w ciągu którego opracowywałam metody pracy z płytą, do tego doszła awaria grzałki( naprawiona w ramach gwarancji) dlatego uważam, że zużycie energii mogło być podwyższone, do tego dochodzi prąd w 1jednej taryfie - koszty zamykają się w 600 zł miesięcznie przy dużych mrozach przy powierzchni domu 112 m2
po próbach zdecydowałam się na ustawienie grzania przez 6 godzin dziennie (0:00-6:00) co przy temperaturach na zewnątrz w granicach -10 do -15st dawało przez cały dzień temperaturę na poziomie 20-22 st
przy temperaturach na zewnątrz około 0 st wystarczają maksymalnie 4 godziny
tej zimy legalett będzie pracował na prądzie z nocnej taryfy, więc pełny obraz będę miała dopiero na wiosnę
pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

> koszty zamykają się w 600 zł miesięcznie przy dużych mrozach przy powierzchni domu 112 m2


Ło matko toż tu ludzie za domy 150-200m2 płacą rocznie 1,5-2K rocznie za CO i CWU razem a ty mówisz o 600zł miesięcznie tylko za CO.

----------


## Wróbcio

Dziękuję, za Twój komentarz Moniak2003. Właśnie takie mnie interesują a nie wymądrzanie się mędrców. Czy 600 zł to tylko za ogrzewanie, bo wtedy to faktycznie dużo, czy za cały prąd w domu? 
Ile Ciebie wyniósł koszt płyty wraz z ogrzewaniem, jezeli możesz podać. Nie bój się, mędrców forum co wszystko wiedzą i mają za darmo lub im dopłacają. Wiem, że nie bęzie to koszt najniższy ale ciekawi mnie ile Tobie krzykneli i porownam to ze swoim kosztem, który chcą odemnie.

----------


## domi-nikka

Swoją przygodę z płytą zaczynałam od podobnych pytań. Rozważałam płytę grzewczą (oprócz wspomnianej są i inne firmy, akurat za firmą na L nie przepadam). Doszłam jednak do wniosku, że lokalizacja systemu grzewczego w fundamencie jest dość ryzykowna. Dlatego mam w planach wodną podłogówkę, grzaną gazem (mam gaz na działce). Bezobsługowość podobna. Koszt wykonania dużo mniejszy. Koszta grzania - okaże się w tzw. praniu, ale nie spodziewam się kwoty *600 zł miesięcznie - mniej płacę teraz za CO+CW (grzejąc gazem) w segmencie o powierzchni całkowitej prawie 300 m2 i kubaturze ok. 900 m3 (całość ogrzewana), nieocieplonym, z wentylacją grawitacyjną i już lekko nieszczelnymi oknami - a więc w domu, gdzie czynników podwyższających koszt ogrzewania jest sporo.* 600 zł miesięcznie za ogrzewanie 112 m2 to wysoka kwota, zwłaszcza, jeżeli faktycznie jest to tylko kwota za ogrzewanie bez CWU. A biorąc pod uwagę koszt wykonania takiej płyty (mam na myśli płytę autorstwa firmy na L), to powinna się ona przecież zwrócić w tańszym ogrzewaniu. 




> Nie bój się, mędrców forum co wszystko wiedzą i mają za darmo lub im dopłacają.


 - po co pytasz o opinię ludzi, których najwyraźniej nie szanujesz? Jeżeli zależy Ci na obiektywnych opiniach ludzi, którzy zbudowali płyty  (różnej technologii i z różnymi systemami ogrzewania) to właśnie je  dostajesz. Myślę, że poznanie argumentów "przeciw" daje podobny zasób  wiedzy. Weź też pod uwagę, że w naturze ludzkiej leży coś takiego jak reguła konsekwencji. Oznacza to (w skrócie, po szczegóły odsyłam do Cialdiniego), że większość ludzi będzie trwała przy dokonanym wyborze, nawet jeżeli czas pokaże, że się pomylili.

Jeżeli Ci zależy wyłącznie na tym, aby się utwierdzić w wyborze, którego już dokonałeś, to obawiam się, że tutaj go nie potwierdzisz.  No chyba, że chodzi o to, by w postach jak najczęściej pojawiła się nazwa na L - co oznacza wyższą pozycję w wynikach wyszukiwania... (aczkolwiek biorę pod uwagę, że mogę się mylić).

----------


## el_hogar

Byłem pewien, jak tylko przeczytałem tytuł, że pierwszy odezwie się Arturo, który oczywiście takiej płyty nie posiada, a i tak wie że jest do d..py. 
Ja mam Legalett od 4 sezonów grzewczych i poza pierwszym (wilgoć technologiczna, brak sensownej wentylacji, nieszczelności itp) koszty za sezon zamykają się w kwocie 1 500 zł, a ostatnia zima 1 370 zł. Dom 120 m kw, ocieplenie ścian20 cm styropian "szary", brak poddasza użytkowego, na betonowym stropie 25 cm wełny, wentylacja mech z rekuperatorem, okna z pakietami 3 szybowymi).
Nie jestem naganiaczem L - co można sprawdzić po moich niemonotematycznych wpisach na forum.
Oprócz L mamy piecokominek od świetnego zduna z okolic Wągrowca, który wcale nie przegrzewa domku, a jest świetnym zabezpieczeniem na "bezprądzie".
Przez 4 zimy raz przepalił się przekaźnik - naprawa gwarancyjna w ciągu 3 dni - problemu nie było, bo dom ma 2 agregaty i drugi w tym czasie pracował. Poza tym temperatura spadła w tym czasie o 1,5 stopnia.
Jesteśmy z tego systemu zadowoleni, niewielki hałas wytwarzany przez wentylatory nam nie przeszkadza. Poza tym nie ma się nijak do hałasu np hydroforu, który u szwagra włącza się w nocy i budzi domowników.
Uprzedzam, ze nie dam się wciągnąć w polemnikę z Arturo i jemu podobnymi "znafcami" budownictwa po wybudowaniu 1 (słownie jednego) domu.
pozdrawiam,
Zbyszek

----------


## Wróbcio

Domi-nikka, dziękuje za Twoje uwagi. To nie jest tak, że juz wiem. Nie chce mi sie cytować Twojego postu, do myśli z którymi się nie zgadzam. Owszem na L (żeby nie było, że ich reklamuję, ale jest tez firma co robi to samo i nazywa się na P) jestem dość mocno zdecydowany, ale to dlatego, że rozmawiałem z kilkoma osobami które mają taki system ( tak jak np. e_hogar) Gazu nie mam i nie będę miał. Firma na P robiła mi kalkulację na wodę i na powietrze. Wyszło, że gdybym miał gaz, to owszem tańszy jest system wodny. Natomiast przy braku gazu, powietrze. Między innymi dlatego, że w przyszłości gdybym chciał GWC to efektywniej będzie z tym systemem. Rozważam rózne systemy. Ostatnio rozmawiałem również z moim architektem o ogrzewaniu nadmuchowym z systemu wentylacji. I również mi odradził. Mogę w innym poście wyjaśnić dlaczego. 
Co do arturo i im podobnych. To nie jest tak, że nie zamierzam słuchać osób co wybrały inny system. Tylko niech chwalą to co wybrały (w myśl zasady tej co opisałaś) a nie to o czym nie mają pojęcia. Niech przedstawią argumenty za swoim, ewentualnie argumenty przeciw. Ale nie na zasadzie nie bo to głupi system, tylko idioci go wybierają itp... Za takie argumenty to ja dziękuję. Niektórzy napiszą 1000 postów (bez różnicy o czym i ile jest w tym sensu i mądrości) a forum ogłasza ich jako OLIMP FORUM- oświecona góra rankingu- tylko na podstawie liczby postów. Osoby takie czytają ten swój opis i podniecają się jacy to oni są naj...
Pozdrawiam
Ps. Projekt domu juz na ukończeniu. Mam nadzieję, że za 2 tygodnie będzie gotowy. 
Później walka o wybór materiałów, wykonawców. Z wiosną (oby przyszła jak najszybciej) startuję z budową  :roll eyes:

----------


## perm

> ...


A jak tam PiotrO? Kręci się gdzieś tam w firmie?

----------


## Wróbcio

A kto to?

----------


## perm

> A kto to?


Ten co tu kiedyś napisał, że styropian stosowany pod płytą Legalett zrobił się taki "zbity i twardy" czy podobnie. Oznacza to utratę części właściwości izolacyjnych. To efekt pełzania, którego najwyraźniej, jeżeli wierzyć PiotrowiO firma Legalett nie przewidziała.

----------


## Wróbcio

> Ten co tu kiedyś napisał, że styropian stosowany pod płytą Legalett zrobił się taki "zbity i twardy" czy podobnie. Oznacza to utratę części właściwości izolacyjnych. To efekt pełzania, którego najwyraźniej, jeżeli wierzyć PiotrowiO firma Legalett nie przewidziała.


A to prawda, czy nie? 
Chyba wszystkie płyty mają jakieś izolacje? Czy się mylę?

----------


## perm

> A to prawda, czy nie? 
> Chyba wszystkie płyty mają jakieś izolacje? Czy się mylę?


Po przekroczeniu progu  tzw dopuszczalnego naprężenia długotrwałego EPS będzie sobie siadał, siadał, siadał. Powoli lecz nieustannie. Najprawdopodobniej PiotrO opisał taki proces pod płytą Legalett. Nie wszystkie płyty maja izolację pod spodem.

----------


## yendrek3

dokladnie, jak wspomnial Perm bedzie siadal siadal i siadal i tracil swoje wlasciwosci izolacyjne. EPS niestety nie nadaje sie pod plyty fundamentowe wiec kupowanie takiego materialu pod plyte to niestety zly wybor. Tego sie nie da wymienic

Dziwi mnie tylko ze firma L dalej to stosuje

----------


## Wróbcio

> dokladnie, jak wspomnial Perm bedzie siadal siadal i siadal i tracil swoje wlasciwosci izolacyjne. EPS niestety nie nadaje sie pod plyty fundamentowe wiec kupowanie takiego materialu pod plyte to niestety zly wybor. Tego sie nie da wymienic
> 
> Dziwi mnie tylko ze firma L dalej to stosuje


No ok. To co powinno sie stosować wg was? Czy moze nic nie trzeba?

----------


## domi-nikka

My stosowaliśmy XPS Synthos Premium Silver (o ile dobrze pamiętam nazwę).

----------


## perm

> No ok. To co powinno sie stosować wg was? Czy moze nic nie trzeba?


Wypadałoby coś dać, choć straty do gruntu, przy opaskach są na akceptowalnym dla zwykłego domu poziomie. Dom energooszczędny musi jednak izolację od gruntu mieć. Zgodnie z normą U podłogi na gruncie lub płyty nie może być większe niż 0,3 Wm2K. Bez izolacji nieosiągalne. Stwierdzenie, że tylko XPS może wywołać dyskusję.  :smile:  Moim zdaniem powinno się stosować materiał którego producent wśród zastosowań wymienia płytę fundamentową (wbrew pozorom nie jest to to samo co podkład pod silnie obciążoną powierzchnię typu parking). Praktycznie większość typów XPS (choć nie wszystkie). Może być jeszcze granulat szkła piankowego (wg mnie najlepszy, choć wychodzi najdrożej). Keramzyt w granulacie jest kompletnie nieopłacalny, przy najgorszych właściwościach. Trzeba tez wspomnieć o pianobetonie choć nie wiem czy znajdziesz wykonawcę. Mało popularny ze względu na cenę i właściwości.

----------


## Wróbcio

> Wypadałoby coś dać, choć straty do gruntu, przy opaskach są na akceptowalnym dla zwykłego domu poziomie. Dom energooszczędny musi jednak izolację od gruntu mieć. Zgodnie z normą U podłogi na gruncie lub płyty nie może być większe niż 0,3 Wm2K. Bez izolacji nieosiągalne. Stwierdzenie, że tylko XPS może wywołać dyskusję.  Moim zdaniem powinno się stosować materiał którego producent wśród zastosowań wymienia płytę fundamentową (wbrew pozorom nie jest to to samo co podkład pod silnie obciążoną powierzchnię typu parking). Praktycznie większość typów XPS (choć nie wszystkie). Może być jeszcze granulat szkła piankowego (wg mnie najlepszy, choć wychodzi najdrożej). Keramzyt w granulacie jest kompletnie nieopłacalny, przy najgorszych właściwościach. Trzeba tez wspomnieć o pianobetonie choć nie wiem czy znajdziesz wykonawcę. Mało popularny ze względu na cenę i właściwości.


PERM! 
A co TY DAŁEŚ? 
nie pisz mi co można by dać. Bo można by dać pewnie np. pliki 100$ ułożone na jodełkę lub zakładkę na grubość 35 cm lub coś innego równie absurdalnego. Skoro wiesz, to napisz mi. Nawet jeżeli ty popełniłeś błąd przy budowie własnego domu i tego nie zastosowałeś ustrzeż innych. Ja jestem na początku drogi (budowy) więc każde MĄDRE rady przyjmuję z otwartymi ręcami. (podobno, po to jest to forum???) 
Trochę sarkastycznie piszę ale słuchając ciebie trudno oprzeć się takiej chęci. Krytykujesz wszystkie rozwiązania nie proponujesz nic swojego. Czy może, tak jak piszesz. Masz działkę. No... mam działkę. A dom. sie wybuduje. Na razie zbieram wiedzę. (tzn. dzielę się nią)

----------


## Wróbcio

> My stosowaliśmy XPS Synthos Premium Silver (o ile dobrze pamiętam nazwę).


A czy również pod płytę? Bo ja zamierzam mieć płytę. I to to nie ma takich problemów, że się ściska...?

----------


## Wróbcio

> Wypadałoby coś dać, choć straty do gruntu, przy opaskach są na akceptowalnym dla zwykłego domu poziomie. Dom energooszczędny musi jednak izolację od gruntu mieć. Zgodnie z normą U podłogi na gruncie lub płyty nie może być większe niż 0,3 Wm2K. Bez izolacji nieosiągalne. Stwierdzenie, że tylko XPS może wywołać dyskusję.  Moim zdaniem powinno się stosować materiał którego producent wśród zastosowań wymienia płytę fundamentową (wbrew pozorom nie jest to to samo co podkład pod silnie obciążoną powierzchnię typu parking). Praktycznie większość typów XPS (choć nie wszystkie). Może być jeszcze granulat szkła piankowego (wg mnie najlepszy, choć wychodzi najdrożej). Keramzyt w granulacie jest kompletnie nieopłacalny, przy najgorszych właściwościach. Trzeba tez wspomnieć o pianobetonie choć nie wiem czy znajdziesz wykonawcę. Mało popularny ze względu na cenę i właściwości.


Ps. tak zajrzałem sobie na twój profil. Założony w 2009 roku. Jesteś na etapie formalności, przygotowuję się do budowy.. No to współczuję, tyle problemów z nimi w Szczecinie. Straszne. jak ten kraj ma się rozwijać, jak tyle problemów czyha na inwestorów. Przez 5 lat nie udało się załatwić formalności. Całe szczęście,ze mieszkam w Warszawie. Tutaj w 2 miesiące mam szansę wszystko załatwić. Już czekam tylko na pozwolenie na budowę.
Ale szczęściarz ze mnie.
Ale tak w sumie, to w zasadzie niezłą taktykę stosujesz. Ceny różnych technologi spadają, wiedza o nich powiększa się i łatwiej wybrać, Co prawda budowa opóźnia się, ale zdobywasz cenne doświadczenie. No, i dzielisz się nim z innymi. A ile wdzięczności jest za to. Co prawda, nie wszyscy to doceniają i potrafią się czepiać. Ale to nic. Ważne aby sie dzielic wszystkim co sie wie. A że nie zawsze wiem czym się dzielisz to juz inna sprawa.
Ale nie przejmuj się, idzie wiosna. Zajmę się swoją budową i nie będę miał czasu się czepiać twoich rad.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## perm

> ...


Czyli pozdrawiamy Legalett. Napisałbyś uczciwie, że reprezentujesz tę firmę. PiotraO nie było na to stać. Ciebie najwyraźniej również nie. To co robię, czego nie robię i dlaczego to nie twoja sprawa. Będziesz pisał nieprawdę, będę reagował.

----------


## imrahil

> ...


co Cię boli? legallet to chyba droga impreza, szczególnie jak weźmie się pod uwagę że jest na EPS. można taniej i lepiej zrobić płytę fundamentową

----------


## perm

> co Cię boli? legallet to chyba droga impreza, szczególnie jak weźmie się pod uwagę że jest na EPS. można taniej i lepiej zrobić płytę fundamentową


Reklama i tyle. Trzeba o sobie przypomnieć.
Cytat ze strony Legalett, płyta typu Slab:



> *Izolacja termiczna:* twarde płyty styropianowe EPS 100 (FS 20) ułożone bezpośrednio na podłożu (gr. izolacji wg projektu, standardowo od 20 cm).


"Twardy" EPS 100. Bez komentarza.

----------


## fotohobby

> A czy również pod płytę? Bo ja zamierzam mieć płytę. I to to nie ma takich problemów, że się ściska...?


Chyba za szybko załatwiłeś te formalności związane z budową, bo nie starczyło czasu, żeby sie troche doedukować.
Jest tu wątek "Płyta fundamentowa", parę wieczorów i bedziesz wiedzial, dlaczego L....t to gorszy wybór.

----------


## Wróbcio

> Wrobcio, mysle ze troche zbytnio sie bulwersujesz. Perm to szanowany na tym forum member ktory wiedze jdenak posiada zwlaszcza w temacie izlolacji plyt. Anyway jesli chcesz wiedziec co dac pod plyte to XPS chyba najlepiej sie do tego nadaje, szklo piankowe jest swietne ale drogie niestety. 
> 
> Niektorzy tak jak ja nie dali zadnej izolacji bo defakto nie starczy Ci zycia aby ta sie zwrocila. Wydawanie kasy na EPS jest natomiast wyrzuceniem kasy w bloto bo raz straci swoje wlasciowsi a dwa nigdy sie nie zwroci



Wiesz, może i tak. Może on i jest szanowany. Nie wiem. Wiem jedno. Przeczytałem w różnych wątkach jego wypowiedzi i w zasadzie we wszystkich wszystko jest źle co ktoś robi. Ja prosiłem jasno użytkowników, praktyków o opinię o tym systemie fundamentu pod dom który zamierzam wybudować, aby powiedzieli czy są teraz po wybudowaniu zadowoleni czy nie są zadowoleni. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że będą to opinie subiektywne. Ale o takie mi chodzi. Wiem również, że każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali. Jednak oczekuje tego od osób które mają takowe doświadczenie. Niestety, ciężko dowiedzieć się czegoś nawet subiektywnego. Jak jeszcze słyszę opowieści różnej treści od osób które nie mają zupełnie w tym temacie żadnego doświadczenia. to ...
No właśnie. I dodatkowo wmawia mi się, że promuję jaką tam firmę. Na logikę, pomyślał by cep, gdybym był z tej firmy to jednak zamiast siać wątpliwości i dopytywać się ciągle czy warto i czy na pewno, czy może, a może, a gdyby, a co to znaczy itd, to to jest anty reklama firmy a nie zachęta do korzystania z ich rozwiązania. Niestety.
Co do różnych naj... rozwiązań. Wiesz zapewne jak to jest. Reklamują ci super lodówkę z A++++++ i kosztuje ona 100k. a z A+ 1k i co wybierzesz? Jak wiesz, że i tak nigdy nie zwróci się koszt tej z ilos tam A plusami za tę cenę. Tak i z budową domu. Tylko, że tutaj koszty są jeszcze większe. Prawda?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## yendrek3

> Reklamują ci super lodówkę z A++++++ i kosztuje ona 100k. a z A+ 1k i co wybierzesz? Jak wiesz, że i tak nigdy nie zwróci się koszt tej z ilos tam A plusami za tę cenę. Tak i z budową domu. Tylko, że tutaj koszty są jeszcze większe. Prawda?
> Pozdrawiam


No i tu sie z Toba zgodze, trzeba dlatego wybierac rozwiazania optymalne w ktorych liczy sie stosunek ceny do jakosci. Osobiscie nie wiem ile nawet kosztuje plyty firmy L ale slyszalem ze tanio to nie jest. Skoro jednak jest dosc nie tanio to powinno byc przynajmiej dobrze a jesli jest EPS to niestety jest zle i do tego jeszcze drogo.

----------


## perm

> ...


To jak już ochłonąłeś przeczytaj to co napisałem. To bardzo duży skrót tego co możesz znaleźć w wątku o płycie fundamentowej i w wątku o Legalett. Nic innego tam nie znajdziesz. Przepraszam jeżeli nie jesteś związany z Legalett ale zacząłeś tak jak wielu nasłanych tu przez nich wcześniej piewców tego "jedynego" i "niezwykłego", "oszczędzającego energię" systemu. Legalett nie jest niczym wyjątkowym. Grzewczy fundament płytowy wykonuje w Polsce wiele firm. Wiele z nich jest od Legalett tańszych. Jeżeli rzeczywiście szukasz rozwiązania dla swojego domu a nie reklamujesz Legalett to poczytaj sobie wątek o Legalett. Są tam zadowoleni ale są też tacy którzy narzekają na niedogrzane pomieszczenia (przy ogrzewaniu powietrzem) czy hałas wentylatorów. Moim zdaniem Legalett nie jest wart tych pieniędzy jakie sobie za swój wyrób życzy. Stosowanie EPS 100 pod płytą to już inna historia i tu polecam ci jedne z ostatnich postów T. Brinkmann z wątku o płycie. Jednego niedowiarka już przekonał, że to nie jest najlepszy (mówiąc delikatnie) pomysł.
Tak, przy okazji; domy wybudowałem trzy i dokładnie wiem o czym piszę.

----------


## Wróbcio

> To jak już ochłonąłeś przeczytaj to co napisałem. To bardzo duży skrót tego co możesz znaleźć w wątku o płycie fundamentowej i w wątku o Legalett. Nic innego tam nie znajdziesz. Przepraszam jeżeli nie jesteś związany z Legalett ale zacząłeś tak jak wielu nasłanych tu przez nich wcześniej piewców tego "jedynego" i "niezwykłego", "oszczędzającego energię" systemu. Legalett nie jest niczym wyjątkowym. Grzewczy fundament płytowy wykonuje w Polsce wiele firm. Wiele z nich jest od Legalett tańszych. Jeżeli rzeczywiście szukasz rozwiązania dla swojego domu a nie reklamujesz Legalett to poczytaj sobie wątek o Legalett. Są tam zadowoleni ale są też tacy którzy narzekają na niedogrzane pomieszczenia (przy ogrzewaniu powietrzem) czy hałas wentylatorów. Moim zdaniem Legalett nie jest wart tych pieniędzy jakie sobie za swój wyrób życzy. Stosowanie EPS 100 pod płytą to już inna historia i tu polecam ci jedne z ostatnich postów T. Brinkmann z wątku o płycie. Jednego niedowiarka już przekonał, że to nie jest najlepszy (mówiąc delikatnie) pomysł.
> Tak, przy okazji; domy wybudowałem trzy i dokładnie wiem o czym piszę.


Przeprosiny przyjmuje. Wiec odnoszę się do twego postu. Jednak rad nie przyjmuje. Wyobraź sobie, że przeczytałem od deski do deski temat, ten i podobne. Nigdzie jednak nie znalazłem jednoznacznej opinii w tę lub w tę. Lecz jeżeli mam być szczery to są opinie osób które mają ten system i sobie go chwalą. Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że być może robią to bo muszą. Może dlatego, że już nic innego nie dadzą rady zrobić, oprócz sprzedaży domu. Jednak chyba nie. Jeżeli znasz osoby które zrobiły taki system ogrzewania i są niezadowolone, to czekam na kontakt lub link. Byłem nawet w takim domu z płytą grzejną i pytałem się, czy dzisiaj, gdyby mieli budować jeszcze raz czy postąpili by tak samo. Odpowiedź brzmiała tak. Na potwierdzenie tego pokazali mi budowę drugiego domu dla rodziców, z tym systemem. 
Znając te wszystkie różne opinie rozmawiałem z 2 firmami (dla twej wiedzy już nie tylko L robi takie płyty z tym ogrzewaniem, ale i P) i pytałem o różne sprawy również o izolację. Mało tego. Mam architekta projektującego mój dom i on zna założenia płyty i nie wnosił zastrzeżeń. Mi jednak to nie wystarcza i w dalszym ciągu pytam. Już nie będę tłumaczył po raz kolejny dlaczego. Ty i tak nie słuchasz jakie mam założenia, więc nie ma znaczenia to dla ciebie. 
A co do wybudowanych domów. Był chociaż w jednym z nich ten system ogrzewania? 
budujesz na sprzedaż? Jeżeli tak, to wiadomo, jak najtaniej. W ciągu 5 lat 3 domy? To nawet nie zdążyłeś się rozpakować,. Czy może tak były złe, że musiałeś budować kolejny? Twoje sprawa, nie wyjaśniaj. Jednak czasem warto skorzystać z rady prezydenta Francji i skorzystać z okazji, aby zamilczeć. Przynajmniej czasami. W niektórych tematach.

----------


## perm

> ...


Czyli jednak coś wiesz. A pisałeś, że nic. Nazwy firm możesz pisać wprost. Tu na forum są również przedstawiciele firm robiących płytę grzewczą (Brinkmann i Vega). Może ktoś jeszcze ale wprost tego nie napisał. O ile nie będą to nachalne reklamy nikt nie będzie reagował. 
Nie będę odpowiadał na twoje posty, jeżeli tego nie chcesz, z jednym wyjątkiem. Jeżeli będziesz pisał nieprawdę w celu reklamowania któregokolwiek producenta będę reagował.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja prosiłem jasno użytkowników, praktyków o opinię o tym systemie fundamentu pod dom który zamierzam wybudować, aby powiedzieli czy są teraz po wybudowaniu zadowoleni czy nie są zadowoleni. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że będą to opinie subiektywne. Ale o takie mi chodzi.


No to proszę,mam płytę fundamentowa 180m2,bezpośrednio na płycie ułożone są rurki wodnego ogrzewania.
W pierwszej koncepcji miał być do niej podpięty kociołek elektryczny ale docelowo podpięta jest pompa ciepła. 
Drugi sezon grzewczy,zero zastrzeżeń,akumulacja bardzo fajna. 
Za ubiegły sezon zużycie za c.o to 1900kWh,miałem taryfę G11 i 0,57zl/kWh w tym sezonie przeszedłem na taryfę G12W z ceną 0,29zl/kWh czyli jak dobrze pójdzie ogrzewanie za sezon będzie kosztowało ok.600zl  :smile:

----------


## Wróbcio

> No to proszę,mam płytę fundamentowa 180m2,bezpośrednio na płycie ułożone są rurki wodnego ogrzewania.
> W pierwszej koncepcji miał być do niej podpięty kociołek elektryczny ale docelowo podpięta jest pompa ciepła. 
> Drugi sezon grzewczy,zero zastrzeżeń,akumulacja bardzo fajna. 
> Za ubiegły sezon zużycie za c.o to 1900kWh,miałem taryfę G11 i 0,57zl/kWh w tym sezonie przeszedłem na taryfę G12W z ceną 0,29zl/kWh czyli jak dobrze pójdzie ogrzewanie za sezon będzie kosztowało ok.600zl


Arturo,
nie wpisuj się, proszę, w grono osób nie potrafiących czytać ze zrozumieniem.
Napisałem, że NIE MAM gazu, NIE BĘDĘ MIAŁ gazu, na GPC nie mam PIENIĘDZY. Pozostaje mi JEDYNIE prąd. Rozważałem ten system (wodny). Wykonawca robi oba systemy wodny i powietrzny. Cena bardzo zbliżona. Jednak w założeniu, że w przyszłości mam nadzieję na GPC to RADZI mi system powietrzny. RADZI, NIE NAMAWIA!!!
I teraz pytanie mających właśnie TEN SYSTEM (POWIETRZNY) jak im się on sprawuje. Nie pytam o zadowolenie z systemu wodnego, pompy ciepła, nie pytam o zalety i wady opalania koksem, węglem, ropą, starymi oponami. Nie interesuje mnie jak się sprawdza płaszcz wodny w kominku i jeszcze 100 innych systemów. Jeżeli dowiem się od UŻYTKOWNIKÓW, że system powietrzny proponowany przez L lub innych nie sprawdza się będę pytał o wcześniej wymienione.
Dlaczego tak a nie inaczej? Bo tak. Tak sobie założyłem. Mam prawo. Mój wybór. I bardzo grzecznie pytam się i proszę wszystkich mających system ogrzewania typu Legalet o opinię jak im się on sprawdza. 
Napisałem wcześniej, że mam jeszcze czas na decyzję ostateczną bo nie rozpocząłem budowy. Teraz mogę jeszcze coś pozmieniać. Jak wyleję płytę to będzie pozamiatane.
Wcześniej napisałeś mi o systemie wodnym i dlatego go "przerobiłem" jednak w moim przypadku, MOIM, on raczej nie sprawdzi się. 
Tyle.
Dziękuję za uwagę.
PS.
A tak na marginesie, to jednak dochodzę do wniosku, że chyba to jednak strata czasu pytać się tutaj o TAKIE rady. (Ale to też nauka  :big lol:  )

----------


## Arturo72

Powiem tak,ja mam gaz przy działce ale olalem go bo był dla mnie za drogi,droższy niż prąd  :wink: 
Także od razu byłem zdecydowany na prąd. 
Gazu i paliw stałych nie brałem w ogóle pod uwagę i to już przed budową.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Wróbcio

Dostałem informacje reklamowe z  Muratora i zajrzałem z ciekawości na forum a tu...
Współczuje Ci, ledwo napisałeś konkretną prośbę, a już trolle forumowe nie posiadające Legalett obskoczyły Ciebie, abyś broń Boże nie zdecydował się na takie rozwiązanie.
Zastanawiające jest czemu tak o to troszczą się od wielu lat?

Skoro przeczytałeś cały ten dłuuugi wątek, to znalazłeś pewnie dużo konkretnych, faktycznych danych na temat doświadczeń w użytkowaniu Legalett.
Jeśli nie, to polecam bardzo fachowe i cenne wpisy MCB. 
Przed 13 laty planując budowę domu pojechaliśmy zobaczyć taki dom i to nas przekonało.
Polecamy i Tobie takie rozwiązanie - takich domów jest w całej Polsce już dużo.
Gdybyśmy mieli kolejny raz wybierać, to decyzja byłaby taka sama.
Po prostu rozwiązanie jest kapitalne - prawie zero obsługi (bardzo rzadkie zmiany nastawień termostatów), można wyjechać na ferie i wrócić do ciepłego domu, zero brudu, dodatkowe wolne pomieszczenie zamiast kotłowni, itp. itd.
Rachunki za ok. 100 m2, za sezon zimowy ok. 3000 zł (dom średnio docieplony - ściany keramzytowe 15 cm i 12 cm styropian). Dla nas ani dużo ani mało.

W razie pytań pisz na priw, bo tu szkoda czasu odpowiadać trollom piszącym bzdury.

Szczęśliwego Nowego 2015 Roku wszystkim życzę.
Piotr z rodziną

PS Nigdy nie byłem i nie jestem związany z żadną firmą oferującą Legalett. Bawią mnie takie bzdury.  :Smile:

----------


## perm

> ...


A jak tam ten niezwykle twardy styro? Teraz to już pewnie jak skała? W Legalett pewnie przeklinają cię za to, że napisałeś trochę prawdy. Chwała ci za to PiotrzeO. Bez ciebie nikt by się o tym zgniecionym styro nie dowiedział.

----------


## Essa

> Rachunki za ok. 100 m2, za sezon zimowy ok. 3000 zł (dom średnio docieplony - ściany keramzytowe 15 cm i 12 cm styropian). Dla nas ani dużo ani mało.


Baaardzo dużo... zwłaszcza przy tonie węgla za 500 zł. Nie pochwaliłeś się tym razem ile stopni masz w domu, ale coś mi się zdaje, że 20 nie przekraczasz. Nie będę tego szukać 50 stron wstecz.

Ja bym się drugi raz na L. nie zdecydowała.
Ich wskaźniki są mocno niedoszacowane, bo żaden Polak nie zdecyduje się na 4 agregaty w 100-metrowym domu. Są pomieszczenia niedogrzane z założenia np. narożne w budynkach.
My i tak dogrzewamy się kominkiem do optymalnych dla nas 21 stopni, jakby to był piec to przynajmniej woda by była za darmo w zimie. Za ogrzewanie wychodzi około 11 000 kwh za 125 m2 przy jakiś 18,5-19 stopniach, a cenę może sobie każdy sam wyliczyć. Dodam, że my mocno na L. oszczędzamy, staramy się grzać max po 5h na dobę, a nie po 8h.

Cała reszta przy L. jest ok.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja bym się drugi raz na L. nie zdecydowała..


A to jest właśnie pokłosie tych inwestorów,którym L... w postaci Piotra.O,wróbcio i innych darmozjadów zrobił krzywdę wciskając swój produkt.
Jestem pod wrażeniem jak można być tak chamskim,nie ludzkim.
Za takie coś zapodałbym kopa w d..e...
Piotr i next,strzeszcie sie

----------


## Piotr O.

Witom Wos już w 2015 r.  :big grin: 

Jak mówi stare i ciągle aktualne przysłowie: "Uderz w stół, a odezwą się nożyce".
Słuchajcie opiszcie szczegółowo swoje doświadczenia z Legalett, tylko nic nie ukrywajcie, a wtedy warto będzie podyskutować, porównać efekty.
Jak na teraz to dla mnie strata czasu, bo jeden ma problem ze styropianem - zauroczył się moim, czyli laika, wpisem i zupełnie zlekceważył, raczej celowo, wpisy fachowców przeczące jego teoryji. Tłumaczyło mu wielu, ale są tacy, do których nic nie dociera. ;-0
Drugi ma chyba jakiś uraz do L i zapomina, że oprócz płyty fundamentowej (nie mylić z Legalett) ma inne nowoczesne dodatki, "wspomagacze" typu pompa ciepła z COP:
"...płyta fundamentowa z 20cm EPS200,silikat 18cm+20cm styropianu z lambdą 0,031,strop 30cm styropianu+18cm proszku PUR,okna z U=0,82-0,94,WM z rekuperatorem,pompa ciepła powietrze-woda 9kW z "COP1",zasobnik cwu 300l,ogrzewanie podłogowe 125m2.Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło 40kWh/m2/rok."
No i Koleżanka, która miała podobno kłopoty z L, a w miarę ujawniania szczegółów okazywało się, że jest kilka innych powodów niedogrzania domu. Na przykład dziwne założenie, że jak będzie oszczędzać na grzaniu, to jakimś cudem będzie w domu ciepło. Na szczęście dodała, że:
"Cała reszta przy L. jest ok."  :big grin: 

Jak chce Wam się pisać, to piszcie sobie i innym - tylko szczerze i dokładnie bez owijania w bawełnę i nie w kółko to samo.

Wszystkiego najlepszego w 2015 r.

PS 
Essa, temperatury 20-22 st. C przy Legalett, a takie mam w domu, są nieporównywalne z tradycyjnym ogrzewaniem (jakiż miły komfort ciepła u nóg  :big grin:  ). Grzejmy w nocnej taryfie wtedy, gdy termostaty same włączają ogrzewanie. Zwykle przy mrozach jest, to 8 godzin, w dni cieplejsze mniej. 
Jeśli u Ciebie oszczędzasz grzejąc max 5 godzin, to nie dziw się, że masz miejsca niedogrzane...  :big grin:

----------


## atelega

> Grzejmy w nocnej taryfie wtedy,


Troszkę to nie naturalne, grzanie w momencie gdy wszyscy śpią.

----------


## perm

> ... bo jeden ma problem ze styropianem - zauroczył się moim, czyli laika, wpisem i zupełnie zlekceważył, raczej celowo, wpisy fachowców przeczące jego teoryji. Tłumaczyło mu wielu, ale są tacy, do których nic nie dociera. ;-0...


Bardzo znaczący wpis, tym bardziej, że jak twierdzisz nie jesteś z Legalett związany. Napisałeś szczerze o styropianie zastosowanym przez Legalett, że jest "twardy i mocno zbity". Oznacza to nie mniej i nie więcej, że doszło do pełzania EPS w związku z jego zbyt dużym obciążeniem albo inaczej zastosowany styropian miał nie odpowiadający obciążeniu dopuszczalny nacisk całkowity. Oszczędność nie popłaca. Dementi "fachowca" z Legalett jest bardzo niewiarygodne na tle tego, było nie było faktu. Faktom się nie zaprzecza. Można się ewentualnie przyznać do błędu ale na to zdaje się nie ma co liczyć. Dziękujemy ci za to PiotrzeO. Ilu klientów zrezygnowało z Legalett dzięki tej informacji pewnie trudno zliczyć ale, patrząc na to co o styro stosowanym przez Legalett napisałeś trudno się dziwić.


p.s. Co tam napisała o Legalett Essa?



> Ja bym się drugi raz na L. nie zdecydowała.


Chciał Wróbcio opinię? Ma opinię. Zadowolony?

----------


## Essa

1. Piotrze O. - nie jestem Twoja koleżanką i proszę tak do mnie nie mówić - możesz mi mówić na Pani lub jak wszyscy po nicku, wybór należy do Ciebie;
2. nocna taryfa to w sumie 10h na dobę - wykorzystując ją maksymalnie nigdy nie byłam w stanie osiągnąć więcej niż 22 st. Zima 2010 roku była dość mroźna co prawda, ale wtedy grzaliśmy naprawdę na maxa, bo mieliśmy w domu noworodka. Jak napisałam wcześniej z miernym efektem;
3. mój dom teoretycznie miał mostki termiczne przez które miało uciekać ciepło - sprawdziliśmy to kamerką - nie było, dodatkowo dorzuciliśmy warstwę docieplenia extra na sufit w pomieszczeniach niedogrzanych (np. łazienka to 2 m3 granulatu styropianowego na powierzchni 7m2) - efekt był zerowy. Nie wpłynęło to ani na obniżenie kosztów ani na podwyższenie temperatury w pomieszczeniu;
4. pogodziliśmy się z losem, radzimy sobie kaloryferem w łazience, komputerami w gabinecie i kominkiem w salonie - dlatego uważamy, że system jest z założenia niedoszacowany energetycznie, żeby w ogóle znalazł nabywców. System grzejący po 8h/24h ogrzewa w tej chwili narożne sypialnie do 20,5 - 21 st. (nie palimy w kominku, w sumie pogoda jest bardziej jesienna niż zimowa, jak nadchodzą mrozy po -20 st. to L. przestaje być dostatecznie wydajny);
5. nie jestem szaleńcem - jeśli i tak muszę palić w kominku, to po co przy -2 st. na dworze ładować kasę w 10h nocnej taryfy - brykietem jest naprawdę o wiele taniej. 
6. jest mi obojętne o co się tutaj kłócicie i wolałabym, żeby nikt nie interpretował moich wpisów na swoja modłę. Wątkiem głównym są doświadczenia mieszkańców, a ja jestem mieszkańcem z 6-letnim stażem - to dość, żeby sobie wyrobić własne zdanie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Troszkę to nie naturalne, grzanie w momencie gdy wszyscy śpią.


Przy dużej akumulacji i bezwładności jaką oferuje płyta fudametowa nie jest to problemem a wręcz zaletą bo w nocy "ładuje" się ciepło po to żeby w dzień płyta je oddała:



> Po kilku dniach z G12W spostrzeżenia mam takie:
> -od 22-23 grzeje cwu
> -od 23.10-6 grzeje c.o
> -od 13-15 grzeje cwu i c.o z priorytetem cwu.
> O godz. 6.00 temp.w salonie 23,2 w sypialni 22,8 po przyjściu do domu ok.17 temp.w salonie 22,8 w sypialni 22,2 o godz 22 temp.w salonie 23,1 w sypialni 22,4.
> Temp zasilania ustawiona na max.36st C.
> Wentylacja śmiga cały czas na 4 biegu z 7.
> Dobowe zużycie w takim przypadku przy temp. 0-2st.C to ok.15kWh w tym 3,5kWh na cwu,ogrzewanie nocne 7-9kWh.
> Ok.godz.19-20 czuć wyraźnie że ogrzewanie nie chodzi.
> ...


Powietrze jest bardzo słabym nośnikiem ciepła a nagrzac kupę betonu trzeba powera lub bardziej skutecznego nośnika dlatego uważam że system grzewczy w L jest słabym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## atelega

> Przy dużej akumulacji i bezwładności jaką oferuje płyta fudametowa nie jest to problemem a wręcz zaletą bo w nocy "ładuje" się ciepło po to żeby w dzień płyta je oddała:
> .


Grzejąc w nocy grzejesz nie tylko płytę ale również powietrze. Chyba nie powiesz że przez cały dzień bez grzania temperatura nie spada.

----------


## Arturo72

> Grzejąc w nocy grzejesz nie tylko płytę ale również powietrze. Chyba nie powiesz że przez cały dzień bez grzania temperatura nie spada.


Masz moje spostrzeżenia wyżej,łącznie z temperaturami. 
Przeczytaj dokładnie i przeanalizuj a może zrozumiesz.

----------


## plusfoto

> Grzejąc w nocy grzejesz nie tylko płytę ale również powietrze. Chyba nie powiesz że przez cały dzień bez grzania temperatura nie spada.


Optymalnie wykorzystując drugą taryfę przy poprawnie ocieplonym i szczelnym domu z przyzwoitą akumulacją wahania temperatur będą na poziomie 0,5 stopnia.
P.S. Jedynie niemożliwe może to okazać się w przypadku budynków w technologi szkieletowej

Co do L to ten EPS100 był jednym z głównych powodów dla którego zrezygnowałem z usług tej firmy. Moim zdaniem i nie tylko moim EPS200 jest na granicy bezpieczeństwa, a całkiem bezpieczny jest XPS. Ale o tym to decyduje *KONSTRUKTOR* a nie projektant. Projektant jedynie może założyć że pod płytą będzie styropian ale określenie jego rodzaju nie należy do niego.

----------


## Piotr O.

Witaj Essa lub Esso




> 1. Piotrze O. - nie jestem Twoja koleżanką i proszę tak do mnie nie mówić - możesz mi mówić na Pani lub jak wszyscy po nicku, wybór należy do Ciebie;


Przepraszam, na innym forum piszemy do siebie per Koleżanko, Kolego i stąd tak sobie i tu pozwoliłem. 




> 2. nocna taryfa to w sumie 10h na dobę - wykorzystując ją maksymalnie nigdy nie byłam w stanie osiągnąć więcej niż 22 st. Zima 2010 roku była dość mroźna co prawda, ale wtedy grzaliśmy naprawdę na maxa, bo mieliśmy w domu noworodka. Jak napisałam wcześniej z miernym efektem;


Czy porównywałaś 2010 r. z innymi latami przy takim samy grzaniu 10 godzin? Jeśli tak, to napisz jak to wyglądało? Jeśli nie, to nie masz porównania. 




> 3. mój dom teoretycznie miał mostki termiczne przez które miało uciekać ciepło - sprawdziliśmy to kamerką - nie było, dodatkowo dorzuciliśmy warstwę docieplenia extra na sufit w pomieszczeniach niedogrzanych (np. łazienka to 2 m3 granulatu styropianowego na powierzchni 7m2) - efekt był zerowy. Nie wpłynęło to ani na obniżenie kosztów ani na podwyższenie temperatury w pomieszczeniu;


Kto wykonywał pomiary kamerą termowizyjną? 
Znów zadam pytanie jak wyżej: czy grzaliście tak samo jak w poprzednich latach, by porównać?
Piszesz o łazience. W przypadku małej łazienki taka zmiana mogła nie wpłynąć znacząco na zmianę temperatury. W Umowie jest napisane, że łazienki do powierzchni 10m2 mogą wymagać dogrzewania za pomocą dodatkowego grzejnika drabinkowego.
U mnie przyjechali Panowie z Legalett Gdańsk i zrobili pomiary, które wykazały konieczność docieplenia na styku ścian i stropu karton-gips, co dało efekt w postaci braku mostków termicznych i wyższej temperatury.




> 4. pogodziliśmy się z losem, radzimy sobie kaloryferem w łazience, komputerami w gabinecie i kominkiem w salonie - dlatego uważamy, że system jest z założenia niedoszacowany energetycznie, żeby w ogóle znalazł nabywców. System grzejący po 8h/24h ogrzewa w tej chwili narożne sypialnie do 20,5 - 21 st. (nie palimy w kominku, w sumie pogoda jest bardziej jesienna niż zimowa, jak nadchodzą mrozy po -20 st. to L. przestaje być dostatecznie wydajny);


W przypadku łazienki wyjaśniłem wyżej. Pomysł dogrzewania komputerami oryginalny – ciekawe  ile tych komputerów grzeje. Jak jeden stacjonarny i notebook, to raczej niewielkie dogrzewanie.  :big grin:  
Przy jakich temperaturach na zewnątrz i wewnątrz dogrzewacie kominkiem salon? My też dogrzewamy kominkiem, gdy na przykład wieje silny wiatr i nawiewa przez wentylację grawitacyjną.
Pisząc ten list siedzę teraz na bosaka w narożnej sypialni (ściany północ i wschód) mam 20,5 st. C na poziomie termostatu (ok. 1,5 m nad podłogą) i jest to temperatura w zupełności wystarczająca, bo najcieplej jest przy podłodze.  :big grin: 
Uważam, że Twoja opinia o rzekomym „niedoszacowaniu” jest wynikiem Twoich oczekiwań – chciałabyś, aby temperatury były wyższe, bo takie lubisz – chcesz mieć więcej niż 22 st., to musisz tak jak przy innych rodzajach ogrzewania grzać więcej – robisz to za pomocą kominka, grzejnika w łazience, komputerów. 
Ma to mało wspólnego z „niedoszacowaniem energetycznym”.  
Pisali tu na forum niektórzy o grzaniu Legalett nawet do temperatury 30 st. C – inni pytali po co tak wysokie temperatury?




> 5. nie jestem szaleńcem - jeśli i tak muszę palić w kominku, to po co przy -2 st. na dworze ładować kasę w 10h nocnej taryfy - brykietem jest naprawdę o wiele taniej.


Też tak myślałem i paliłem przez dwa lata dodatkowo kominkiem zużywając drewno i brykiety (mieliśmy w tedy małą córeczkę). Po czym w następnych latach ograniczyłem palenie w kominku do dni, w których były duże mrozy i policzyłem wydatki za zużytą energię elektr. i drewno. Okazało się, że koszty są porównywalne, a jednak palenie w kominku wymaga kilku czynności, czasu i jest związane z koniecznością częstszego sprzątania. Obecnie spalamy w zimie ok. 1 m3 drewna, a grzejemy w nocnej taryfie.
Proponuję, jeśli zechcesz, sprawdź w jednym roku grzanie całego domu głównie Legalett przez  10 godzin dziennie w nocnej taryfie czyli 2 godziny w dzień i 8 w nocy (termostaty załatwiają włączanie w razie spadku temperatury do np. ustalonej 21,5 st. C). Potem podlicz ile w sumie wydawałaś na za zużytą energię elektr. i drewno, gdy dużo paliłaś w kominku i kiedy to ograniczyłaś do sytuacji dużych mrozów, krótkiego przepalania, gdy chciałaś rozkoszować się widokiem palącego się ognia w kominku.  :big grin:  Może okazać się, że różnica kosztów będzie znikoma przy podobnych temperaturach.




> 6. jest mi obojętne o co się tutaj kłócicie i wolałabym, żeby nikt nie interpretował moich wpisów na swoja modłę. Wątkiem głównym są doświadczenia mieszkańców, a ja jestem mieszkańcem z 6-letnim stażem - to dość, żeby sobie wyrobić własne zdanie.


Tak, masz rację. Dlatego napisałem o propozycjach nowych doświadczeń i poprosiłem o kilka dodatkowych informacji. Wybór, decyzja należą do Ciebie. To Twój dom i Twoja wola jak korzystasz z ogrzewania. Zdanie na temat ogrzewania wyrabiamy sobie w dużym stopniu na podstawie komfortu i naszych oczekiwań, a te bywają różne. Tak jak i opinie o systemach ogrzewania.  :big grin:  Piszę ten list dzieląc się swoim doświadczeniem, by ewentualnie pomóc, coś podpowiedzieć jeśli trzeba, jesli to przyda się- a "nie interpretować na swoją modłę".

Na koniec bardzo ważna moim zdaniem sprawa, na której złapaliśmy się w naszym domu. Przez dwa lata nie grzaliśmy całego domu, a tylko jego część. Najpierw dwie sypialnie, a potem jedna miały ustawione termostaty na 18 st. C.  Odczuwaliśmy wtedy i mieliśmy faktycznie temperatury niższe niż w momencie, gdy uruchomiliśmy pełne grzanie we wszystkich pokojach.

Życzę Tobie i Twoim bliskim wielu ciepłych, dobrych dni 2015 roku,  w domu na fundamencie grzewczym Legalett.  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## Piotr O.

Jejmość Permie,
wojujący z Legalett i wieloma innymi tematami na wielu wątkach tegoż forum;
jedyny, najwspanialszy specjalisto od styropianu... - 
bez urazy rzecz jasna.  :big grin: 

Podobno wybudowałeś kiedyś trzy domy – taż gratuluję Jegomości - jesteś w takim wypadku „fach majstrem” od zastosowanych w nich technologii, więc pisz o nich...
w innym wątku.




> Napisałeś szczerze o styropianie zastosowanym przez Legalett, że jest "twardy i mocno zbity".


Manipulujesz wyrywając fragment jednego zdania z dłuższej wypowiedzi na inny temat. Dorabiasz do tego swoją teoryję. *Zacytuj cały mój wpis na ten temat, by czytelnicy wiedzieli do czego kilka lat temu odnosiłem się, o czym pisałem.*  :big grin: 




> Ilu klientów zrezygnowało z Legalett dzięki tej informacji pewnie trudno zliczyć ale, patrząc na to co o styro stosowanym przez Legalett napisałeś trudno się dziwić.


Kolejna Twoja manipulacja wyssana z palca o rzekomej rezygnacji klientów z Legalett.  Nawet nie zauważyłeś, że przez te ponad 10 lat zmieniły się normy na styropian i że Legalett stosuje od lat, zgodnie z nowymi normami, nowy styropian - *posiadając  wymagane certyfikaty opublikowane na ich www*.

Wow, przypisujesz mi, a nie sobie, rzekome zasługi. Niezła hipokryzja.  
Twa zawziętość jest porażająca, a upór niedościgniony…  :big grin: 

Mam dla Ciebie nienajlepsze wiadomości – Legalett rozwija się bardzo dynamicznie, a firm współpracujących z Gdańskiem przybywa z roku na rok podobnie jak domów w całym kraju.

Miej się zdrowo w 2015 r., wzrastaj w nowej wiedzy i mądrości...  :big grin:

----------


## atelega

> Optymalnie wykorzystując drugą taryfę przy poprawnie ocieplonym i szczelnym domu z przyzwoitą akumulacją wahania temperatur będą na poziomie 0,5 stopnia.
> P.S. Jedynie niemożliwe może to okazać się w przypadku budynków w technologi szkieletowej
> 
> Co do L to ten EPS100 był jednym z głównych powodów dla którego zrezygnowałem z usług tej firmy. Moim zdaniem i nie tylko moim EPS200 jest na granicy bezpieczeństwa, a całkiem bezpieczny jest XPS. Ale o tym to decyduje *KONSTRUKTOR* a nie projektant. Projektant jedynie może założyć że pod płytą będzie styropian ale określenie jego rodzaju nie należy do niego.


Niezmienia to faktu że w nocy powinno być 0,5 stopnia chłodniej a nie cieplej.

----------


## plusfoto

> Niezmienia to faktu że w nocy powinno być 0,5 stopnia chłodniej a nie cieplej.


W tym układzie musisz być bardzo wrażliwy na zmianę temperatury jeśli to 0,5 stopnia zrobi Ci róznicę. :ohmy:

----------


## atelega

> W tym układzie musisz być bardzo wrażliwy na zmianę temperatury jeśli to 0,5 stopnia zrobi Ci róznicę.


Ja przyglądałem się w dziennikach budowy ustawieniom osób które mają w ten sposób to nie jest to 0,5stopnia. Tylko w nocy 22 a w dzień 20 także różnica jest.
Dlaczego grzejący prądem nie grzeją w dzień, przecież to takie super tanie :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja przyglądałem się w dziennikach budowy ustawieniom osób które mają w ten sposób to nie jest to 0,5stopnia. Tylko w nocy 22 a w dzień 20 także różnica jest.
> Dlaczego grzejący prądem nie grzeją w dzień, przecież to takie super tanie


Ja grzałem w zeszłym sezony w taryfie G11 czyli w dzień także mam porównanie i nie widzę różnicy poza przedostatnim zdaniem w moich spostrzeżeniach ale jest to kwestia przyzwyczajenia lub puszczenia na 1-2h ogrzewania.
W nowych domach nie ma prawa być sytuacji,że temp.w domu spada o 2st.C w przeciągu kilku godzin.
U mnie spada o max.1st.C po 24h od całkowitego wyłączenia ogrzewania.

Za ostatni sezon zużycie za ogrzewanie to 1900kWh co przy G11 i 0,57zl/kWh dało ok.1000zl w tym roku i 0,29zl/kWh powinienem zejść do 600zl za ogrzewanie za sezon a temperatury w domu jw.

----------


## perm

> ...


Wiem, że żal po tej niefortunnej wypowiedzi nie pozwala ci zasnąć ale cóż, przynajmniej jedną rzecz na temat Legalett napisałeś szczerze. Przez 11 lat twojej tu obecności. A tak się starałeś a tak chciałeś, by Legalett tu błyszczał. Nigdzie się przez 11 lat nie wypowiadałeś tylko tu. Niezależnie, tylko ze szlachetnych pobudek broniłeś Legalett. Ten fałsz, ten udawany luz.  Ciągnij to dalej, Essa juz napisała co o Legalett myśli. Czekamy na następnych. Może przejdziemy teraz do tego jaki to EPS stosuje Legalett pod domy? Jakieś certyfikaty? Zalecenia producenta? W końcu prawdziwa cnota krytyk się nie boi. Może ktoś z  Legalett zabierze w tej sprawie głos zamiast przysyłać tu tego nieudacznika?

----------


## perm

Jeżeli kogos to interesuje jeszcze to link do strony na której PiotrO w chwili szczerości wykopał dołek pod firmą, której zawzięcie i oczywiście bezinteresownie przez 11 lat bronił:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C3%B3w/page74
A tu screen z jego wypowiedzi, screen by widać było, że nie jest to edytowane:


Sprasowany i znacznie twardszy. Chce ktoś sprasowany i znacznie twardszy styropian pod domem?

----------


## plusfoto

Nydar nie przesadzaj. Stosują też 200 i XPS ale jak mi tą setkę przeliczyli na XPS to powiem szczerze że zrobiło to na mnie wrażenie :wink:

----------


## Piotr O.

> Wiem, że żal po tej niefortunnej wypowiedzi nie pozwala ci zasnąć ale cóż, przynajmniej jedną rzecz na temat Legalett napisałeś szczerze. Przez 11 lat twojej tu obecności. A tak się starałeś a tak chciałeś, by Legalett tu błyszczał. Nigdzie się przez 11 lat nie wypowiadałeś tylko tu. Niezależnie, tylko ze szlachetnych pobudek broniłeś Legalett. Ten fałsz, ten udawany luz.  Ciągnij to dalej, Essa juz napisała co o Legalett myśli. Czekamy na następnych. Może przejdziemy teraz do tego jaki to EPS stosuje Legalett pod domy? Jakieś certyfikaty? Zalecenia producenta? W końcu prawdziwa cnota krytyk się nie boi. Może ktoś z  Legalett zabierze w tej sprawie głos zamiast przysyłać tu tego nieudacznika?


Permie mój Ty złociutki - jak cytujesz to cytuj, a nie wstawiaj pustego pola, bo Twoja wypowiedź *jest nie na temat*.
Niestety tak już Twoja przypadłość od wielu lat. 
Do tego zamiast konkretów obraźliwe nazywanie mnie nieudacznikiem, pisanie o fałszu, cnocie...
Perm, w ten sposób wystawiasz sobie świadectwo swego poziomu kultury i wiedzy.

Odpowiedź za Twoje pytania znajdziesz tu http://www.legalett.com.pl/ (dane, certyfikaty, itp.)

Zdrowia życzę i ewentualnych konkretów na temat Twych doświadczeń z użytkowania Legalett.

----------


## perm

> ...


A co  tu cytować? te twoje udawane dobre samopoczucie, ten smieszny "luz" który tu prezentujesz od początku? Zdanie o tobie mam dużo gorsze niż napisałem ale nie jest moim celem obrażanie kogokolwiek. Dyskusja moja z tobą rozpoczęła się od pytania o stosowany przez Legalett styropian. Chciałem po prostu wiedzieć czy jest coś lepszego od tego co znałem. Nic więcej. Potraktowałeś mnie jak intruza i głupka który pyta o rzeczy oczywiste. Można było to wyjaśnić w kilku słowach ale ty wolałeś udawać mądrego. Wyszedłeś w efekcie na durnia który zaszkodził swojej firmie jak nikt inny. Gratulacje!

Gdzie na stronie Legalett jest jakikolwiek dokument potwierdzający właściwości stosowanego styropianu?
Nie jest nim to:
*Aprobata Techniczna ITB AT-15-2151/96*

----------


## Piotr O.

Perm, coś CI nie wyszło z tym linkiem - nie ta strona.
Pomogę Ci odświeżyć pamięć. Poczytaj, co o Twoich rewelacjach pisali inni, a także Ty sam



> (…)
> Nie ma co generalizować. Wszystko zależy od tego jaka to chaupa. Przy murowanej faktycznie ten EPS 100 to może być za mało. Stwardniały i gęstszy styro przytoczony przez Piotra O świadczy o tym że najprawdopodobniej zastosowano niewłaściwy EPS.[/CODE]





> Tomek na urlop poleciał, ktoś tu zaczyna trolować w zastępstwie?
> Perm zadzwoń do Naruckiego a później oskarżaj. 
> Profesjonalnie podchodzisz do tematu więc trzymaj się tego. Zaczepiasz jakbyś tracił grunt a w rzeczywistości tak nie  jest, nie znasz jedynie zdania ludzi instalujących ten system.


Jak widać z powyższego sam nie będąc specjalistą od styropianu  pisałeś, że „może być za mało”…  „najprawdopodobniej zastosowano niewłaściwy EPS”. 
Nie skorzystałeś z rady QBELEK-a i nie zadzwoniłeś do Legalett, by zapytać u źródła.

Więcej znajdziesz tu i na wielu innych stronach, bo od kilku lat ten EPS100 to rodzaj Twojej "fobii":
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C3%B3w/page149

Legalett Polska od początku ma w swojej ofercie różne rozwiązania i jeśli ktoś miał czy ma  życzenie zastosować inny styropian, to taki dostaje.
Inwestorzy decydują się lub nie -  takie jest ich prawo.

Najsmutniejsze jest to, że do Ciebie mało co dociera. Tu nie chodzi tylko o mnie. 
Obojętnie kto pisze w tym czy innych wątkach. Kiedy ma inne zdanie niż Ty, to spotyka się z Twoim negatywnym odbiorem, pisaniem bzdur, obrażających tekstów...

Ponieważ po kilku latach niebytności na forum kolejny raz czytam to samo, więc nie widząc szans na poprawę na tym kończę - szkoda karmić trolla.
Miej się dobrze i "baw się dobrze",  jeśli inaczej nie potrafisz spędzać czasu - jednak nie moim kosztem.

----------


## perm

> ...


Może odpowiesz?
Gdzie na stronie Legalett jest jakikolwiek dokument potwierdzający właściwości stosowanego styropianu?
Nie jest nim to:
*Aprobata Techniczna ITB AT-15-2151/96
*

----------


## fotohobby

> Legalett Polska od początku ma w swojej ofercie różne rozwiązania i jeśli ktoś miał czy ma  życzenie zastosować inny styropian, to taki dostaje.
> *Inwestorzy decydują się lub nie -  takie jest ich prawo.
> *


Moim zdaniem to konstruktor powinien decydować. Inwestor kieruje się również ceną, a że L. to raczej drogie rozwiazanie, więc może zaakceptowac i EPS 100

----------


## kollins

witam,
mam Legalett od 3 lat,
dom 164m2 po podłodze,
płyta Legalett 20cm ocieplenia, ściany beton komórkowy plus 20cm grafitowego styropianu, poddasze użytkowe 30cm super mata, 
rekuperator,
mieszkańcy 2+1.

po wielu próbach z ustawieniami, konsultacjach z innymi użytkownikami systemu,
najlepszym dla mnie ustawieniem jest ustawienie Auratonów od 22-6.00 ( 2 taryfa), włączają się gdy temperatura spadnie poniżej zadanej,
parter:
4 pola grzewcze: 
kuchnia i jadalnia 20,25st.C,
pom.gospod. 19,
salon 20,5,
pokoik 20,25.
razem moc 8kW,

na poddaszu użytkowym - piece akumulacyjne statyczne - sypialnia 2kW,
1 pokoi - 1,7kW,
2 pokoik - 1,7kW, 
łazienka - mata grzewcza 170W.
górę ustawiam tak aby temp.była ok.20-21, średnio po ok.2-3gdz.,grzania dziennie,

roczne zużycie energii elektrycznej w taryfie G12W (ciepło, światło,woda-bojler, gotowanie itd...)

w taniej taryfie 10 000 kW,
w drogiej 1200 kW,
ok.3200pln (prąd z Duonu)

uważam, że płyta najefektywniej pracuje gdy w tańszej taryfie zostawi się ją w spokoju z zadaną temperaturą, gromadzi i oddaje wtedy ciepło najlepiej,

pozdrawiam
Krzysztof

----------


## kollins

co do ceny za Legalett,
to niespodzianką dla mnie(inwestora) był koszt wymiany gruntu,
przewidywałem ok. 2 000pln, a ze względu na warunki gruntowe, skończyło się na prawie 10 000pln,
ten koszt nie jest podany w cenie płyty i trzeba o nim pamiętać!

w całej budowie:
praca firmy  Legalett, schody firmy Kupers i dach Pana Andrzeja Wilhelmiego to były jedyne profesjonalne firmy, które nie potrzebowały nadzoru inwestora,
o reszcie wolę nie pisać :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

kollins, jestem ciekaw, jakim cudem uzyskałeś PnB, jeśli dolna przegroda (płyta) nie spełnia warunku termoizolacyjnosci ?
20cm grafitu na scianach i beton na piasku ? Dlaczego  tak ?

----------


## MaaarO

[QUOTE=kollins;6723535]
płyta Legalett 20cm ocieplenia, ściany beton komórkowy plus 20cm grafitowego styropianu, poddasze użytkowe 30cm super mata, 


Ja to zdanie rozumie ze te 20cm ocieplenia to pod plytą,więc ona nie jest wylana na piasku, dotego 20cm na scianach wiec jest ok moim zdaniem.

----------


## fotohobby

Fakt, przeczytalem  "Legalett 20 cm bez ocieplania"

----------


## qmarcinq

Witam....

Chciałbym podzielić się swoim domkiem  :wink:  który to powstał na bazie doświadczenia kuzyna + was z forum  :wink: 

Zamiar był taki - DOMEK - "bezobsługowy"  :wink:  - NIE byĆ - kominiarzem gdy coś się zapcha  :wink: 
nie być palaCZEm.... mieć stale w miarę równą temperaturę.... (23-24) jesień/zima/wiosna..... (lato tu ups napisze poniżej  :wink:  )
i inne takie tam które są związane z węglem, ropą, gazem, kominami, piecem, magazynem na wegiel/ rope i itp... i itd...

"*zarydzykowałem*"

Jestem posiadaczem płyty *legalett*... 
*Domek Zosia*

powierzchnia *: 75 m 2*
Mieszkam z rodzinką (4 osoby ) od *18 stycznia 2014* za kilka dni będzie rok...  :wink: 
i będzie podsumowanie ile kosztowało utrzymanie... domku...

System ogrzewania wybrany był na podstawie 2<->3 sezonów w podobnym domku mojego kuzyna...(tyle posiada jego domek 85m2)
jak i  forum / doświadczeń osób mających ten rodzaj ogrzewania... tych *złych* opinii i tych *dobrych*...

 ... tak w skrócie - co z czego i co mam a byc może co dodam..... :   domek ustawiony na działce (szczęśliwie na południe z dużym oszkleniem) minimalnym oszkleniem na północ....

 - płyta legalett jeden agregat (prad 4x1kw))                               *// ekipa legalett...*
- 2 x 10 cm styropian pod płytą i 20 cm po bokach          /// * ekipa legalett..*
- + 5 cm styropianu od siebie ze względów na duże różnice w ociepleniu ścian...///ja sam  :wink:  ...
- dom stoi na pospółce 1,5 metra .... (tu jest duzo tylko dlatego że miał być budowany dom "zwykły" i były juz wykopy)  :wink:  dokonano wyrównania 
 i poszło dużo pospółki....  :smile: 

 - reszta robót - we własnym zakresie... /// z małymi wyręczeniami gotowców jak szkielet dachu i inne takie tam...
czyli 

Ściany z SILKI (ytonga) 18 cm.... 
dach w systemie *inter-lers....*.. 
"Odeskowanie" płyta mdf + papa +  dachówka ....

na ścianach styropian *33cm grafit.*....  (same szczyty to MDF + styropian 33cm ale zwykły)
ocieplenie sufitu  :wink:  - *70 cm wełny skalnej... roocwoll ... czy jak u tam....*
*rekuperator* obowiązkowo....
drzwi pasywne (bynajmniej z współczynnika  :wink:  ) ...

okna vetrex alphaline 90+ WITRYNY poza balkonowo-tarasowym
rolety zewnętrzne...
rynny mocowane na kołki które są do styropianu na głębokość 9cm .... po 3 na rynne... brak kontaktu kotwy od rynny (metalu ze scianą)
styropian klejony pianką (klejem) tytan..... nie na zaprawę....
okna w styropianie osadzona na kotwach....
*parapety* na styroduże(xps).... od wewnątrz i zewnątrz....
xps za obudową rolet - tam mam styropianu około 15 cm(xps) - około - gdyż reszte to puszka dla rolety (silnika)...

KOMINÓW BRAK....  :wink: 

w domku co na prąd : 
- pralka i suszarka (kondensacyjna)
- płyta indukcyjna
- światło (led) tv i inne  :wink: 
- rekuperator 
- legalett
- bojler 100 litrów (2x po 50 litra) - Aristona - wynalazek.... polecam ..... wynalazek koszt ciepłej wody to 60-70 zł. miesięcznie. (130-150 kilowatów co miesiąc)
- fibaro home center  :wink:  on liczy kilowaty plus moje latanie do licznika 1-2 razy na miesiąc  :wink:  - kontrolnie....

od 18 stycznia 2014 do Dziś - kwota *2500 zł* około....
taryfa *G12w*....

temperaturka w domu jesień - zima - wiosna 23.5 <-> 25 (w okolicach)...
LATO (gdy jest 30 stopni i więcej na zewnątrz) tu hmmmm jest problem 27-28 nawet  :sad:  - będzie klima lub GWC rurowy lub żwirowy... czas pokaże....
moja żona i dzieci nie za bardzo chcą  zasłonięte rolety i przez duże oszklenia od strony południowej - domek mocno się nagrzewa... (dobre zimą jak jest słońce.

Czy jestem zadowolony z legaletuu... 
TAk
dlaczego
bo nie jestem "palaczem"  :wink:  - bez obrazy dla ludzi z piecem na węgiel... ropę / gaz ....itp itd...
a dokładnie dla przykładu o legalecie :
 :wink:  - bo w październiku  kosztował mnie 29 zł
listopad - 55 zł
a grudzień - 83 zł

jest cieplutko.... bezwładność domu jest MEGA.... działam tylko na taryfie nocnej...(ogrzewanie i większości reszta / woda/pralka i td. CO SIĘ da.)

rekuperator ma swoja grzałkę 1<->1,5 kw .....(fibaro mierzy) to z włączoną od października 
by też pomagać w ogrzewaniu ..... około październik 30 kilowatów miesiąc listopad około 40 kilowatów  a grudzień 55 kilowatów...


to tak chaotycznie na tyle.....
jestem zadowolony....
i ciekawy co czas pokaże...
z czasem w gwc uderzyć....(być może) chłodek przydał by się w lato....lub może klime  z rekuperatorem jakoś się powiąże.... czy coś innego
tu kreatywność(kuzyna specjalisty) i moje fundusze...

pozdrawiam

----------


## perm

> ...


Miło nam, że rok po wybudowaniu domu zechciałeś się podzelić swoimi spostrzeżeniami dotyczącymi Legalett. Tak cię naszło. To zrozumiałe. Tu już kilku jest co tylko o Legalett i o niczym więcej. Miłość od pierwszego wejrzenia. Może choć ty wiesz jaki styropian daje pod płytę Legalett, czy ma to styro jakieś certyfikaty. Może też masz numeryczny wykres naprężeń pod twoją płytą, którego zrobienie jest obowiązkiem projektanta. Jakbyś był tak miły i odpowiedział.

----------


## qmarcinq

ok. *perm* 
zaglądnę do dokumentacji co dali bo już nie pamiętam....
i napiszę a nawet scana mogę dać..

----------


## qmarcinq

czy to miłość
hmmm....
i tak i nie  :wink: 
mi się widzi system - bo poza "piecykiem" to co może sie zepsuć... 
raczej nic... inne rozwiązania raczej awaryjne....
ale to nie o to chodzi....
wydaje mi się że jaki by nie był system to dużo ma tu do powiedzenia
z czego budujemy 
jakie izolacje
jakie okna
jakie drzwi
czy to jest robione dokładnie
czy jest rekuperator... jaki rekuperator...
i wiele innych....
na forach widac zadowolenie i nie - .... czy nie za mało izolacji ??? na całości...
okna czasami jak widać inwestor ładuje ile wlezie na "hektary" bo ładnie wygląda.... i dwie szyby... 
okucia co pękają - uszczelki do kitu i itp....
wiele jest wyrzeczeń na tle ciepłego domu.....
zapewne jakbym dał węże w płytę i wodę podgrzewał jakimś tam piecykiem (eko-groszek) tez było by tanio i ciepło
no ale byłby piec, komin i itp...  :wink: 
....
co mogę to moge zeskanować...

----------


## qmarcinq

a co do osiadania, pełzania i niszczenia.... 
nie ma rozwiązania bez wad.... 
jak potrzeba
to
domy przestawiają.... całe.... o metry....
 :wink:  - nie widzę problemu kiedyś go "pod lewarować.... i wymienić mu styropian  :wink: 
żarty  żartami....
ale dokładność w wykonaniu izolacji jest ogromna... okna, drzwi ..... mostki - mostki i inne elementy.

czytając fora... inwestor prowadzony za rękę sprzedawcą legalettu czy też innych firm powinien MOCNO
uświadomić - że nie tylko system grzewczy ale i w ramie w ramie z nim reszta domu.... JEST WAŻNA
a tu tego BRAK u każdego  :sad:  .... cos tam jest w dokumentacji .... że minimum
ale jak inwestora nie uświadomisz to lipa - buduje ŁADNIE a nie CIEPŁO....  :wink: ... musi byc równowaga  :wink: 
nie kuchnia piekna
nie okleina na oknach
nie farba na ścianie(kolor)
nie inne bzdety florety....
tylko izolacja i wykonanie - okna i drzwi z niskimi współczynnikami itd....

----------


## perm

> ok. *perm* 
> zaglądnę do dokumentacji co dali bo już nie pamiętam....
> i napiszę a nawet scana mogę dać..


Fajnie byłoby. Myślę też, że dla wielu Legalett zainteresowanych a pewnie jest takich sporo mimo stosunkowo wysokiej ceny byłaby to istotna informacja. Nie mogę się doprosić tego od 5 lat. Na stronie Legalett piszą tylko, że "jest odpowiedniej jakości" czy jakos tak. Kiedys zamieszczona była na ich stronie gwarancja, teraz chyba gdzieś znikła. Czemu o tym piszę; gwarancja jest udzielana na płytę a styropian jest częścią podbudowy a nie płyty. Nikt moich wątpliwości nie wyjaśnił. Wg tej gwarancji, która była kiedyś na stronie Legalett zamieszczona ewentualne problemy ze styropianem nie podpadają pod gwarancję. Zgniecie się, trudno, Legalett umywa ręce. Piszę o gwarancji którą kiedyś na stronie zamieścili. Być może jest inaczej ale, jak już pisałem nikt moich wątpliwości wyjaśnić nie raczył. PiotrO zamiast odpowiedzieć pisze o trollowaniu i podobnych co rodzi podejrzenia, że to próba uniknięcia odpowiedzi. Jeżeli możesz pokaż te dokumenty w których jest coś o styropianie. Może to wyjaśni wątpliwości.

----------


## qmarcinq

Porobiłem fotki telefonem zrobię lekką korektę (jutro) i udostępnię co ja mam.... 
co do gwarancji to jest na 30 lat pisemna.... to też mam
co do styropianu to eps jest 200 i inne  :wink: .....
co do dokumentów lekko zakryje by nie biło że sprzedaje info tajne przez poufne TOP SECRET czy jakos tak  :wink: .

----------


## perm

> Porobiłem fotki telefonem zrobię lekką korektę (jutro) i udostępnię co ja mam.... 
> co do gwarancji to jest na 30 lat pisemna.... to też mam
> co do styropianu to eps jest 200 i inne .....
> co do dokumentów lekko zakryje by nie biło że sprzedaje info tajne przez poufne TOP SECRET czy jakos tak .


 :smile:  Zrobisz więcej dla Legalett niż PiotrO przez 11 lat.

----------


## qmarcinq



----------


## perm

Dzięki Marcin.
EPS 80, dopuszczalne obciążenie użytkowe - 2400 kg/m2
EPS 200, dopuszczalne obciążenie użytkowe - 6000 kg/m2
Daję linki do Knaufa, bo oni te wartości podają.
Austrotherm EPS 200 ma już tylko 4000 kg/m2
Inni producenci w ogóle pomijają ten parametr, decydujący przy zastosowaniu EPS jako element konstrukcyjny. Może to świadczyć tylko o jednym, ich wyroby nie mogą być stosowane w aplikacjach w których stabilność wymiarowa pod naciskiem ma znaczenie dla konstrukcji budynku.

----------


## qmarcinq

ok... to czemu dom stoi ???
i dźwiga ciężar...
zapewne nie miały
czyli teoretycznie moj dom musiał by ważyć blisko 450 ton eps 200 (6000/m2)
????

czy tez eps 80 (2400/m2) to 180 ton jako całośc ????

heh ciekawe ile wazy taki dom jaki ja posiadam

posiadam 75m2.... samej cegły było około 30 palet (kazda okolo 900kilo)
dla wszystkich materiałów z czego składa sie dom to pewnie
coś około 100-200 ton moze max całość....
dachówka, szkielet dachu, odeskowanie, tynki, okna i itp...

----------


## perm

> ok... to czemu dom stoi ???
> i dźwiga ciężar...
> zapewne nie miały
> czyli teoretycznie moj dom musiał by ważyć blisko 450 ton eps 200 (6000/m2)
> ????
> 
> czy tez eps 80 (2400/m2) to 180 ton jako całośc ????
> 
> heh ciekawe ile wazy taki dom jaki ja posiadam
> ...


To jest właśnie zadanie dla konstruktora. Robi się wykres numeryczny naprężeń pod płytą i wiadomo gdzie i jakiego styropianu użyć. Problem w tym, że nawet z płytą jako fundamentem naprężenia są różne w różnych miejscach. Pytanie ile masz tego EPS 80 a ile EPS 200 i gdzie. Takie rozwiązanie (połączenie EPS o różnej wytrzymałości) oznacza, że niektóre miejsca będą dużo bardziej obciążone. Te 6 t/m2 może zostać przekroczone. Dobrze byłoby byś zobaczył jak wyglądają obliczenia naprężeń pod twoim domem. Konstruktor musiał takie obliczenia przeprowadzić.

----------


## fotohobby

Przecież ten EPS80 robi pewnie za cokoł. Chyba az takimi głupcami nie są, aby różnicowqć  styropian pod płytą.

----------


## perm

> Przecież ten EPS80 robi pewnie za cokoł. Chyba az takimi głupcami nie są, aby różnicowqć  styropian pod płytą.


Przecież pisze : w części wewnętrznej EPS 80. Zróżnicowali najwyraźniej. Pytanie jeszcze jaki jest ten EPS 200.

----------


## qmarcinq

O naprężeniach ... poszukam... dam znać co mam...

i tylko to posiadam  :


reszta w archiwum...  :wink:  .....

----------


## perm

> O naprężeniach ... poszukam... dam znać co mam...
> 
> i tylko to posiadam  :
> 
> 
> reszta w archiwum...  .....


10 kPa pod domem murowanym to jakaś fikcja.

----------


## atelega

> O naprężeniach ... poszukam... dam znać co mam...
> 
> i tylko to posiadam  :
> 
> 
> reszta w archiwum...  .....


W ostatnim zdaniu pisze że naciski na grunt wynoszą od 10 do 50kPa.

Producent podaje że styropian Eps 200 który podałeś ma dopuszczalne obciążenie długotrwałe 60kPa czyli teoretycznie ok. Jednak zaglądając do normy (PN-EN 13163) na którą się powołują pisze:

"Wyroby z EPS, spełniające wymagania podane w Tablicy C.1, przez ekstrapolację po 50 latach wykazują 2 % lub mniejsze odkształcenie pełzania przy ściskaniu, gdy są poddane stałemu naprężeniu ściskającemu 0,30xsigma10.
UWAGA Patrz [10]."

Patrzymy w bibliografii co kryje się pod [10]- Struik, L. C. E., Physical aging in amorphous polymers and other materials, Elsevier Scientific Publishing Company, 1978.

Czyli wychodzi na to że nie prowadzili żadnych badań jak styropian zachowuje się przy obciążeniu długotrwałym tylko wykorzystali zapisy normowe przy wyznaczeniu dopuszczalnego obciążenia długotrwałego.

----------


## atelega

> 10 kPa pod domem murowanym to jakaś fikcja.


Przecież płyta nie rozkłada naprężeń na gruncie równomiernie i to na dodatek tak wiotka jak 25cm. Najpewniej pod ścianami/słupami jest 50kPa a w środku pomieszczeń 10kPa.

----------


## perm

> W ostatnim zdaniu pisze że naciski na grunt wynoszą od 10 do 50kPa.
> 
> Producent podaje że styropian Eps 200 który podałeś ma dopuszczalne obciążenie długotrwałe 60kPa czyli teoretycznie ok. Jednak zaglądając do normy (PN-EN 13163) na którą się powołują pisze:
> 
> "Wyroby z EPS, spełniające wymagania podane w Tablicy C.1, przez ekstrapolację po 50 latach wykazują 2 % lub mniejsze odkształcenie pełzania przy ściskaniu, gdy są poddane stałemu naprężeniu ściskającemu 0,30xsigma10.
> UWAGA Patrz [10]."
> 
> Patrzymy w bibliografii co kryje się pod [10]- Struik, L. C. E., Physical aging in amorphous polymers and other materials, Elsevier Scientific Publishing Company, 1978.
> 
> Czyli wychodzi na to że nie prowadzili żadnych badań jak styropian zachowuje się przy obciążeniu długotrwałym tylko wykorzystali zapisy normowe przy wyznaczeniu dopuszczalnego obciążenia długotrwałego.


Były prowadzone badania choć dosyć trudno je odszukać. W skrócie zaleca się dla EPS, niezależnie od producenta unikania naprężeń powodujących większą niż 2% zmianę wymiarów. Powyżej tej wartości zaczyna się pełzanie. Producenci określają ten parametr jako dopuszczalne obciążenie długotrwałe lub obciążenie użytkowe tak jak w przypadku Knausa. Większość producentów jednak tego parametru nie zamieszcza.

----------


## perm

> Przecież płyta nie rozkłada naprężeń na gruncie równomiernie i to na dodatek tak wiotka jak 25cm. Najpewniej pod ścianami/słupami jest 50kPa a w środku pomieszczeń 10kPa.


To jest zbrojona płyta fundamentowa. Zbrojenie ma właśnie na celu rozłożenie naprężeń na powierzchnię całej płyty. Jeżeli występują takie różnice (10 - 50 kPa) dokłada się zbrojenie.

----------


## atelega

> To jest zbrojona płyta fundamentowa. Zbrojenie ma właśnie na celu rozłożenie naprężeń na powierzchnię całej płyty. Jeżeli występują takie różnice (10 - 50 kPa) dokłada się zbrojenie.


Chcesz przy rozstawie ścian powiedzmy 6m rozłożyć płytą gr. 25cm naprężenia równomiernie pod całą powierzchnią?

----------


## atelega

> Były prowadzone badania choć dosyć trudno je odszukać. W skrócie zaleca się dla EPS, niezależnie od producenta unikania naprężeń powodujących większą niż 2% zmianę wymiarów. Powyżej tej wartości zaczyna się pełzanie. Producenci określają ten parametr jako dopuszczalne obciążenie długotrwałe lub obciążenie użytkowe tak jak w przypadku Knausa. Większość producentów jednak tego parametru nie zamieszcza.


Jeżeli Knauf ich nie robił to znaczy że ich materiał nie ma takich badań i dlatego wyznaczają naprężenie przy 2% odkształceniu na podstawie zapisów normy

----------


## perm

> Chcesz przy rozstawie ścian powiedzmy 6m rozłożyć płytą gr. 25cm naprężenia równomiernie pod całą powierzchnią?


 :smile:  Równomiernie się nie da. Różnica może być maksymalnie 50%. Inaczej nie ma sensu stosować płyty jednolitej grubości.

----------


## perm

> Jeżeli Knauf ich nie robił to znaczy że ich materiał nie ma takich badań i dlatego wyznaczają naprężenie przy 2% odkształceniu na podstawie zapisów normy


Może robił, może nie. Można jednak przyjąć, że ich EPS zachowuje się zgodnie z normą. Knauf choć podaje ten parametr. Można też przypuszczać, że produkowany przez nich styro ma powtarzalne i deklarowane właściwości. Jak to wygląda u tanich producentów można się tylko domyślać. Tu akurat nie o to chodzi. EPS nie jest materiałem przewidywanym przez producentów pod płytę fundamentową. Każdy z nich zapytany stwierdzi, że do takich aplikacji powinien być stosowany XPS. W Niemczech pod domy szkieletowe i nigdzie więcej dopuszcza się EPS ale hydrofobowy. U nas tanio znaczy dobrze.

----------


## atelega

> Równomiernie się nie da. Różnica może być maksymalnie 50%. Inaczej nie ma sensu stosować płyty jednolitej grubości.


Dlatego płyty żelbetowe pod budynkami mają gr. 50-80cm. Przy płycie 20-25cm take jak dają przy domkach niestety tak wychodzi

----------


## atelega

> Może robił, może nie. Można jednak przyjąć, że ich EPS zachowuje się zgodnie z normą. Knauf choć podaje ten parametr. Można też przypuszczać, że produkowany przez nich styro ma powtarzalne i deklarowane właściwości. Jak to wygląda u tanich producentów można się tylko domyślać. Tu akurat nie o to chodzi. EPS nie jest materiałem przewidywanym przez producentów pod płytę fundamentową. Każdy z nich zapytany stwierdzi, że do takich aplikacji powinien być stosowany XPS. W Niemczech pod domy szkieletowe i nigdzie więcej dopuszcza się EPS ale hydrofobowy. U nas tanio znaczy dobrze.


Wcale nie twierdze że zapisy normowe są złe, jest norma można z niej korzystać.
Jednak przy stosowaniu takiego materiału do przenoszenia obciążeń lepiej być ostrożnym.

----------


## perm

> Dlatego płyty żelbetowe pod budynkami mają gr. 50-80cm. Przy płycie 20-25cm take jak dają przy domkach niestety tak wychodzi


No ale tu w jednym miejscu jest 50kPa, w drugim 10kPa. Pod jednolita płytą nie powinno być takich różnic.

----------


## perm

> Wcale nie twierdze że zapisy normowe są złe, jest norma można z niej korzystać.
> Jednak przy stosowaniu takiego materiału do przenoszenia obciążeń lepiej być ostrożnym.


Jeszcze raz. EPS pod dom murowany to ryzyko. Jest bardzo prawdopodobne, że w niektórych miejscach dopuszczalne dla niego obciążenie długotrwałe zostanie przekroczone.

----------


## atelega

> Jeszcze raz. EPS pod dom murowany to ryzyko. Jest bardzo prawdopodobne, że w niektórych miejscach dopuszczalne dla niego obciążenie długotrwałe zostanie przekroczone.


Przeczytaj jeszcze raz co napisałem...
"Jednak przy stosowaniu takiego materiału do przenoszenia obciążeń lepiej być ostrożnym."
Czyli w skrócie - ja bym sie  jednak nie odważył.

----------


## atelega

> No ale tu w jednym miejscu jest 50kPa, w drugim 10kPa. Pod jednolita płytą nie powinno być takich różnic.


Twierdzisz że pod jakąkolwiek płytą gr. rzędu 20kilku centymetrów wyjdzie inaczej. Na tym forum widziałem wykresy naprężeń schodzące w środku rozpiętości prawie do zera.

----------


## perm

ja też nie.

----------


## perm

> Twierdzisz że pod jakąkolwiek płytą gr. rzędu 20kilku centymetrów wyjdzie inaczej. Na tym forum widziałem wykresy naprężeń schodzące w środku rozpiętości prawie do zera.


A gdzie?

----------


## atelega

> A gdzie?


??? Żeby wyrównać naprężenia pod podstawą należy pogrubić płytę, dozbrajanie jest skuteczne tylko do pewnego momentu. Jednak sztywność elementu uzyskuje się wysokością przekroju.

----------


## perm

> ??? Żeby wyrównać naprężenia pod podstawą należy pogrubić płytę, dozbrajanie jest skuteczne tylko do pewnego momentu. Jednak sztywność elementu uzyskuje się wysokością przekroju.


Gdzie widziałeś.

----------


## atelega

> Gdzie widziałeś.


w którymś wątku dotyczącym płyt

----------


## perm

> w którymś wątku dotyczącym płyt


Mógłbyś odszukać?

----------


## fotohobby

To z wątku Płyta Fundamentowa z roku 2013

----------


## perm

> To z wątku Płyta Fundamentowa z roku 2013


Do zera nie schodzi nigdzie. Jedyne miejsce gdzie z czystym sumieniem można zastosować EPS 80 to obszary oznaczone 7. Cały obwód budynku to miejsce gdzie EPS 200 będzie za słaby.
To mały dom bez ścian nośnych w środku. Ze ścianą nośna ten rozkład byłby inny.

----------


## atelega

> Do zera nie schodzi nigdzie. Jedyne miejsce gdzie z czystym sumieniem można zastosować EPS 80 to obszary oznaczone 7. Cały obwód budynku to miejsce gdzie EPS 200 będzie za słaby.
> To mały dom bez ścian nośnych w środku. Ze ścianą nośna ten rozkład byłby inny.


Była jeszcze inna gdzie schodziło do kilku kPa, do równego zera nie zejdzie nigdy bo zawsze pojawia się odpór gruntu od obc. użytkowego na płycie + ciężar płyty i warstw wykończeniowych.
W tym przypadku EPS200 i 80 tak jak piszesz.
Generalnie płyta cienka więc różnica naprężeń będzie znaczna i nic z tym nie da się zrobić, czy będzie ściana nośna w środku czy nie rozpiętości płyty będą koło 4-7m

----------


## atelega

> Mógłbyś odszukać?


To jest jak szukanie igły w stogu siana.

----------


## Browar

Siema,

nie bylo mnie tu juz szmat czasu ale widze ze stary Troll Perm nadal dziala i nieprzerwanie od lat pisze te same bzdury  :tongue:  Mam nadzieje ze chociaz mu za to placa :big lol: 
Mam juz plyte 7 lat na EPS100 co sie mialo zgniesc to sie zgniotlo. Sytem dziala bez zarzutu, w domu cieplo zurzycie gazu nie rosnie.

pozdro
Browar

----------


## perm

> Siema,
> 
> nie bylo mnie tu juz szmat czasu ale widze ze stary Troll Perm nadal dziala i nieprzerwanie od lat pisze te same bzdury  Mam nadzieje ze chociaz mu za to placa
> Mam juz plyte 7 lat na EPS100 co sie mialo zgniesc to sie zgniotlo. Sytem dziala bez zarzutu, w domu cieplo zurzycie gazu nie rosnie.
> 
> pozdro
> Browar


Chcesz napisać jaki to masz stwardniały EPS 100 pod płytą? Nie musisz, wszyscy już wiedzą, że to g...o. Niewiele pewnie zostało z jego właściwości izolacyjnych. Gratuluję wyboru. Nikt już tego raczej nie kupi i do Legalett, dzięki PiotrowiO pewnie wszyscy czytający podejdą z dużą rezerwą. Możesz tu kupkę zrobić ale tego co PiotrO nieświadomie popsuł nie naprawisz. Ilu klientów dzięki niemu z Legalett zrezygnowało pewnie trudno policzyć.


Znowu wysłali tu jakiegoś handlarzynę by bronił Legalett.
Przypomnijmy zatem co o EPS pod płytą Legalett napisał inny zaciekły obrońca tego wspaniałego systemu:



> Dobre sobie   Znam przypadki, gdy ktoś po kilku latach potrzebował przewiercić się  przez beton i styropian L. Kiedy doszedł do styropianiu ku swojemu  zdziwieniu zauważył, że jest on pod ciężarem betonu* mocno sprasowany i  znacznie twardszy* niż pierwotnie wolno leżący po zakupie. Ale to chyba  wszyscy rozumiemy.


Chce ktoś sprasowaną izolację pod swoim domem?

----------


## chokai

Jednym z punktów oferty Legalettu jest :

*Izolacja termiczna od gruntu(na całej powierzchni pod płytą) wykonana przy użyciu LEG 210 ¹ , w pakiecie
termicznym: „Energo” 10+10cm=20cm / U=0,15 [W/m˛K]*

I wyjaśnienie tego odnośnika :

_¹ „ LEG210 ” - jest to nowoczesny produkt izolacyjny wykonany ze styropianu o wysokiej gęstości i niskim współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła(λD ≤ 0,033 W/mK) i niskiej nasiąkliwości (poniżej 2%) Projekt konstrukcyjny Legalett uwzględnia obciążenia konkretnego budynku oraz parametry gruntu, wskazując rodzaj elementów koniecznych do zastosowania. Opcjonalnie wykorzystujemy także systemowe elementy izolacyjne wykonane z XPS lub łączone LEG210+XPS_

Czy LEG210 oznacza właśnie styropian EPS100 ?

----------


## Piotr O.

> Jednym z punktów oferty Legalettu jest :
> 
> *Izolacja termiczna od gruntu(na całej powierzchni pod płytą) wykonana przy użyciu LEG 210 ¹ , w pakiecie
> termicznym: „Energo” 10+10cm=20cm / U=0,15 [W/m˛K]*
> 
> I wyjaśnienie tego odnośnika :
> 
> _¹ „ LEG210 ” - jest to nowoczesny produkt izolacyjny wykonany ze styropianu o wysokiej gęstości i niskim współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła(λD ≤ 0,033 W/mK) i niskiej nasiąkliwości (poniżej 2%) Projekt konstrukcyjny Legalett uwzględnia obciążenia konkretnego budynku oraz parametry gruntu, wskazując rodzaj elementów koniecznych do zastosowania. Opcjonalnie wykorzystujemy także systemowe elementy izolacyjne wykonane z XPS lub łączone LEG210+XPS_
> 
> Czy LEG210 oznacza właśnie styropian EPS100 ?


Nie. 
Czemu pytasz na forum, zamiast wprost zapytać wykonawcę Legalett?
Komu płacisz za produkt? Jeśli nie masz zaufania do producenta, to lepiej chyba zrezygnować z niego.
Wybacz, to takie moje, zadowolonego od 12 lat użytkownika Legalett, próby logicznego rozumowania.
Mądrych i odważnych decyzji życzę.

PS W razie potrzeby napisz na priw, bo tu troll bzdurami zaśmieca wątek.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Czy domy posadowione na płycie pod która jest styropian są odporniejsze na drgania z zewnątrz ? 
Ostatnio budowano u nas kanalizację w ulicy i przy wibrowaniu zasypki całe domy mocno drżały.....
 Te wibratory których używano w głębokim na 4 metry wykopie były spore ... ale wkładane koparkospycharką a są przecież stosowane  i większe w drogownictwie...

----------


## pik33

A ja mam pytanie z innej beczki: ile teraz kosztuje Legalett? 

Być może będę budował kolejny dom - mam Legalett w obecnym domu i po 14 latach użytkowania mam z tym systemem na tyle dobre doświadczenia, że najprawdopodobniej powtórzę ten eksperyment. Tyle ze 14 lat to 2 epoki - ceny się zmieniły, nawet technologia się zmieniła, zamiast metalowych rur fi 100 są fi 50 z tworzywa  -   warto by przynajmniej szacunkowo znać koszty. Prostokątna płyta 11.5x14m - 161 m2

----------


## perm

> A ja mam pytanie z innej beczki: ile teraz kosztuje Legalett? 
> 
> Być może będę budował kolejny dom - mam Legalett w obecnym domu i po 14 latach użytkowania mam z tym systemem na tyle dobre doświadczenia, że najprawdopodobniej powtórzę ten eksperyment. Tyle ze 14 lat to 2 epoki - ceny się zmieniły, nawet technologia się zmieniła, zamiast metalowych rur fi 100 są fi 50 z tworzywa  -   warto by przynajmniej szacunkowo znać koszty. Prostokątna płyta 11.5x14m - 161 m2


Dziwne jest bardzo, że o to tu na forum pytasz. Nie masz telefonu do Legalett? Czy tez chodzi tu bardziej o przypomnienie, że taka firma istnieje?

----------


## surgi22

Perm a to już nie zalatuje teorią spiskową - może faktycznie kolega zadowolony z Legalettu jest .

----------


## perm

> Perm a to już nie zalatuje teorią spiskową - może faktycznie kolega zadowolony z Legalettu jest .


Chyba żartujesz! Na forum pyta ile kosztuje Legalett? Kto mu tu odpowie? Jeden telefon do Legalett załatwia sprawę.

----------


## surgi22

Nie popadaj w paranoję kolega naprawdę ma legalett ( zobacz dziennik budowy ).

----------


## perm

> Nie popadaj w paranoję kolega naprawdę ma legalett ( zobacz dziennik budowy ).


Może i ma, ale czemu o cenę pyta na forum???  Gdzie sens?

----------


## surgi22

A Ty perm masz aktualne ceny i sprzed 14 lat wszystkich swoich rzeczy ? Normalnie zapytał , nie wygląda na handlarza, niepotrzebnie się czepiasz.

----------


## perm

> A Ty perm masz aktualne ceny i sprzed 14 lat wszystkich swoich rzeczy ? Normalnie zapytał , nie wygląda na handlarza, niepotrzebnie się czepiasz.


Masz najwyraźniej problem ze zrozumieniem. Kto na forum poda mu wycenę płyty? Dużo prościej zadzwonić do Legalett ale jemu najwyraźniej chodzi o podciągnięcie tematu. Teraz znajdzie się jakiś "znawca", który akurat, zupełnym przypadkiem robił w Legalett podobną płytę i zacznie się "rozmowa". Nie bądź naiwny. Legalett już nie takie cuda wymyślał.

----------


## pdurys

> A ja mam pytanie z innej beczki: ile teraz kosztuje Legalett? 
> 
> Być może będę budował kolejny dom - mam Legalett w obecnym domu i po 14 latach użytkowania mam z tym systemem na tyle dobre doświadczenia, że najprawdopodobniej powtórzę ten eksperyment. Tyle ze 14 lat to 2 epoki - ceny się zmieniły, nawet technologia się zmieniła, zamiast metalowych rur fi 100 są fi 50 z tworzywa  -   warto by przynajmniej szacunkowo znać koszty. Prostokątna płyta 11.5x14m - 161 m2


Tak jak pisze sceptyczny perm, zadzwon do Gdanska i sie dowiesz z pierwszej reki.Ja tez mam Legalett. Uzytkuje od 6 lat i nie narzekam.
Jakby ktos chcial zobaczyc jak sie go wykonuje na poziomie gruntu (bo mam tez na pietrze ale tego juz nie widac) zapraszam Tutaj

----------


## pik33

Nie zadzwoniłem - napisałem na skrzynkę. Jednocześnie z postem na forum. Czekam na odpowiedź. Forum czasem bywa szybsze. Nie tym razem. Budować będę pewnie w 2018/19 - nie spieszy mi się. O ile w ogóle - za dużo niewiadomych. Dom mam, tylko chcę mieć bliżej cywilizacji. Robię wstępny kosztorys. Dom jak dom: kosztuje tyle co dom plus 30%. Więc policzę wszystko do projektu i dodam te 30%... Na to potrzebuję dzisiejszych orientacyjnych cen. Wtedy za ok. 108m2 płyty zapłaciłem chyba trochę ponad 30k.

Legalett mam od prawie 14 lat. Wiem jak się go robi (z poprawką na to że dziś dają inne rury i styropian) i jak działa :smile:

----------


## pdurys

> Legalett mam od prawie 14 lat. Wiem jak się go robi (z poprawką na to że dziś dają inne rury i styropian) i jak działa


Jedno male spostrzezenie ode mnie.Mam w domu kominek, ktory jest "podpiety" pod Legalett.
Poniewaz mam ogrzewanie ustawione w calym domu mniej wiecej na taka sama temperature 23 degC a kominek podpiety tylko pod dwa z szeciu obwodow (2 agregaty) to nie czuje specjalnie abym mial jakis benefit z tego podlaczenia.
Z perspektywy tych kliku lat uzytkowania chyba lepiej jest zrobic osobne DGP niz podpinac sie z Legalettem pod kominek.

Jeszcze jedno.
Przydalby sie jeden sygnal elektryczny (styk) z calego Legalettu, ktory w okresie cieplejszym uruchamialby piec, ktory to z kolei "czasami mysli" ze jest za cieplo i nie chce grzac  :wink: 



Na marginesie po szeciu latach uzytkowania przy 6 osobach w domu (5 doroslych + jeden nieletni) calkowite zuzycie gazu do ogrzewania + CWU + gotowanie jest 11730 m3


Nie mam pojecia czy to duzo czy malo dla domu o powierzchni okolo 180 m2 ale zawsze wszyscy goscie przychodzacy mowia, ze u Nas w domu jest cieplo.


Powodzenia na budowie

----------


## yesa

Witam, w ubiegłym roku odziedziczyłam dom z fundamentem grzewczym legalett, 130 metrów kwadratowych z użytkowym poddaszem (niewykończonym). Ponieważ nikt tu nie mieszkał od października 2017, system był ustawiony na 12 stopni. Raz w miesiącu wpadał ktoś na tydzień i wtedy ustawiało się na 20 stopni ( dwa dni zanim temperatura dochodziła do 19 stopni) W domu wszystko inne wyłączone. Rachunki za to minimalne ogrzewanie mnie powaliły....1534.18 zł za X i XI (2544 kWh), 2446.77 zł za XII i I (4055 kWh), 1683.88 zł za II i III (2776 kWh). Taryfa jest stała i ogrzewanie było ustawione, że jest włączone cały czas i ma utrzymywać te 12 stopni. 

Zbliża się sezon grzewczy, dom znowu będzie stał pusty...i aż mi skóra cierpnie na myśl o opłatach.

Proszę o radę jak zoptymalizować ten system.

Czy te opłaty i zużycie prądu jest porównywalne do waszego zużycia?

Dziękuję z góry za wszelką pomoc i informacje

----------


## kkwapcio

> Witam, w ubiegłym roku odziedziczyłam dom z fundamentem grzewczym legalett, 130 metrów kwadratowych z użytkowym poddaszem (niewykończonym). Ponieważ nikt tu nie mieszkał od października 2017, system był ustawiony na 12 stopni. Raz w miesiącu wpadał ktoś na tydzień i wtedy ustawiało się na 20 stopni ( dwa dni zanim temperatura dochodziła do 19 stopni) W domu wszystko inne wyłączone. Rachunki za to minimalne ogrzewanie mnie powaliły....1534.18 zł za X i XI (2544 kWh), 2446.77 zł za XII i I (4055 kWh), 1683.88 zł za II i III (2776 kWh). Taryfa jest stała i ogrzewanie było ustawione, że jest włączone cały czas i ma utrzymywać te 12 stopni. 
> 
> Zbliża się sezon grzewczy, dom znowu będzie stał pusty...i aż mi skóra cierpnie na myśl o opłatach.
> 
> Proszę o radę jak zoptymalizować ten system.
> 
> Czy te opłaty i zużycie prądu jest porównywalne do waszego zużycia?
> 
> Dziękuję z góry za wszelką pomoc i informacje


Nie absolutnie, nie!
Ja mam ogrzewanie gazowe do Legalett więc inna bajka ale sprawdziłbym czy:
1. wentylatory chodzą oba cały czas - jeśli tak to podejrzane... bo nie może dogrzać.
2. Temperaturę przy podłodze i przy suficie - przy dobrze docieplonym domu powinno być 1-2 stopnie róznicy - jak jest więcej to albo gdzieś ucieka ciepło, albo (w przypadku np nowych domów) ściany są mokre / nie wyschły.
3. No i generalnie sprawdzić gdzie może uciekać ciepło. Może kamerą termowizyjną? - taka usługa kosztuje ok 300 zł.
Jeśli powyższe 3 punkty nic nie wniosą to może coś jest nie tak z grzałkami?... ale to niech Legalett podpowie....

Powodzenia

----------


## Kaizen

> z użytkowym poddaszem (niewykończonym)


Czy to oznacza, ze również izolacji brak?
Jezeli tak, to kup wełnę w rolkach i rozwin na stropie. Jak przyjdzie czas, to uzyjesz jej do ocieplenia polaci.

Tak czy inaczej zmień taryfę na g12 i ustaw grzanie wyłącznie w taniej strefie. 12* to aż nadto  - wiec ustaw taki czas i temperaturę grzania, żeby w największe mrozy po przerwie w grzaniu nie spadła poniżej 6*. Ogrzewanie takiej płyty na weekend nie ma sensu. Jak potrzebujesz, to zamlntuj do tego kominek albo klimę.

----------


## paulkate

> Taryfa jest stała i ogrzewanie było ustawione, że jest włączone cały czas i ma utrzymywać te 12 stopni.


Po pierwsze: Taryfa stała do ogrzewania? Zmień licznik na dwutaryfowy i ustaw grzanie tylko na taryfie nocnej. 
Po drugie: Czy potrzebne jest 12st. w niezamieszkałym domu? Ja ustawiłbym 6-7st. To dałoby wyraźne oszczędności. Np. dla mojego domu przy okazji świadectwa energetycznego miałem wyliczone, że zmiana ustawionej temperatury o 1st. mniej/więcej to zmiana kosztów w sezonie grzewczym o ok. 250zł mniej/więcej. Wyliczenia dotyczyły domu 167mkw. i zamieszkałego przez 4 osoby (dodatkowe ciepło od osób, oświetlenia, gotowania, prania, kąpieli, sprzętów rtv i agd, itp.). W domu niezamieszkałym oszczędności po ustawieniu niższej temperatury powinny być podobne, o ile nie większe.

----------


## paulkate

Sorry, nie zauważyłem, że Kaizen już praktycznie o tym samym napisał. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## yesa

Izolacja jest....znaczy w dachu. Niewykończone miałam na myśli, że tylko kilka ścianek działowych - brak drzwi i podłóg. No i nie ma żadnego ogrzewania, tylko rura  od kominka wystaje z podłogi, ale ten system rozprowadzania ciepłego powietrza na górę chyba nie działa...nie ma tam żadnego wiatraczka ani nic...ot rura luzem z podłogi wystaje.
Taryfa najtańsza G12r  ... no super pozaszczytowa 0,1806 zł za kWh  :Smile: 
Teraz tylko ślepię jak sroka w gnat w instrukcję obsługi regulatora temperatury AURATON 2005RTH...i widzę, że mam tam tylko opcje ustawienia temperatury dziennej i nocnej, albo przeciwzamrożeniowej 7 stopni. Nie ma czegoś takiego, że mogę na dzień w ogóle wyłączyć.
Czyli opcje mam takie...
1) ustawić na przeciwzamrożeniową, która ma być utrzymywana całą dobę czyli legalett będzie się włączał i wyłączał niezależnie od pory dnia, kiedy mu temperatura spadnie. W domu są też sprzęty RTV...nie zaszkodzi im ta niska temperatura?
2) Ustawić dzienną np. 8-9 stopni, i ustawić program, że ta dzienna ma być utrzymywana właśnie w godzinach pozaszczytowych (czyli też w nocy  :big lol:  ), a nocną 7 stopni czyli ma być utrzymywana kiedy są godziny szczytowe. Mam nadzieję, że płyta będzie oddawała ciepło w dzień i z tych 8-9 stopni w nocy nie spadnie szybko w dzień do 7.

Kominek jest, czyli oczywiście jak tu będę wpadać to od razu rozpalam, ale z doświadczeń tamtego roku wiem, że i tak parę godzin siedzenia w kurtkach będzie  :sad:

----------


## yesa

> Nie absolutnie, nie!
> Ja mam ogrzewanie gazowe do Legalett więc inna bajka ale sprawdziłbym czy:
> 1. wentylatory chodzą oba cały czas - jeśli tak to podejrzane... bo nie może dogrzać.
> 2. Temperaturę przy podłodze i przy suficie - przy dobrze docieplonym domu powinno być 1-2 stopnie róznicy - jak jest więcej to albo gdzieś ucieka ciepło, albo (w przypadku np nowych domów) ściany są mokre / nie wyschły.
> 3. No i generalnie sprawdzić gdzie może uciekać ciepło. Może kamerą termowizyjną? - taka usługa kosztuje ok 300 zł.
> Jeśli powyższe 3 punkty nic nie wniosą to może coś jest nie tak z grzałkami?... ale to niech Legalett podpowie....
> 
> Powodzenia


w ubiegłym sezonie słyszałam tylko, że system się włączał i wyłączał. Wentylatorów jakbby oddzielnie nie słyszałam. Są dwa włazy w domu...nie ruszałam ich bo pewnie i tak nie dałabym rady. Ucho mam przyłożyć ?  :big grin: 

Ciepło ucieka mi przez jedne drzwi balkonowe. Drągowski, a się wypaczył i na dole nie domyka. Muszę poszukać czy znajdę jakiś dokument zakupu/montażu, może jest jakaś gwarancja (ale to już chyba więcej niż 10 lat). No i coś tam było przy nich kiedyś majstrowane...jakieś dziury we framudze na dole powiercone...  
Gąbką uszczelniłam zimą i coć tam przyłożyłam...no ale nie ma się co oszukiwać...ciepło mi pewnie tamtędy ucieka  :sad:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ciepło ucieka mi przez jedne drzwi balkonowe. Drągowski, a się wypaczył i na dole nie domyka. Muszę poszukać czy znajdę jakiś dokument zakupu/montażu, może jest jakaś gwarancja (ale to już chyba więcej niż 10 lat). No i coś tam było przy nich kiedyś majstrowane...jakieś dziury we framudze na dole powiercone...


To ile lat ma ten dom ?

Bo jeśli jest już wiekowy to może się okazać że ma bardzo symboliczną grubość izolacji i nikt sie nie przejmował aby zachować ciągłośc i aby była szczelność a jak tak jest i dom grzany czystym prądem to rachunki będą z kosmosu ...

Dodatkowo z tego co piszesz na poddaszu nie ma żadnego ogrzewania a rura od kominka to raczej wątpliwe ogrzewanie .

----------


## yesa

> To ile lat ma ten dom ?
> 
> Bo jeśli jest już wiekowy to może się okazać że ma bardzo symboliczną grubość izolacji i nikt sie nie przejmował aby zachować ciągłośc i aby była szczelność a jak tak jest i dom grzany czystym prądem to rachunki będą z kosmosu ...
> 
> Dodatkowo z tego co piszesz na poddaszu nie ma żadnego ogrzewania a rura od kominka to raczej wątpliwe ogrzewanie .


Dom budowany w 2004/5. Nie ma tu gazu, chyba miał być legalett połączony z ogrzewaniem kominkowym. Kominek jest i działa, ale chyba rozprowadzania po całym domu nie ma...tylko z boku na ścianie i w następnym pokoju takie kratki pod sufitem.

Wiem, ze dom z Ytonga, ale jak z izolacją ... nie mam pojecia. Otynkowany, nie wiem jak sprawdzić.

Sorki, brzmię pewnie jak totalny ignorant, ale po prostu nie znam się na tym. Jedyna osoba, która była tu przy budowie ma daleko posuniętego Alzhaimera. Specjalisty żadnego budowlanego w najbliższym otoczeniu nie mam. Chciałam dom sprzedać, ale chetnego nie ma, więc muszę to jakoś sama ogarnąć. Najwięcej te rachunki za prąd mnie obciążają, dlatego porady u Was szukam. 

To jak określić dogrzanie domu ...z tą kamerą termowizyjną mam speca wzywać?

W ostatnim sezonie nigdy mi temperatura na samym legalecie powyżej 19.5 stopnia nie wzrosła, chyba że kominkiem dogrzewałam

----------


## Kaizen

To może brut-force i przekaźnikiem podpiętym do zwykłego programatora odcinaj prąd ogrzewaniu w drogiej strefie? Opcja z utrzymywaniem w dzień przeciwzamrożeniowej a w nocy cieplej sprawdzi się najprawdopodobniej co do nie grzania w drogiej strefie, ale pewnie z powodzeniem można by obniżyć jeszcze temperaturę.

Jak dom taki stary, to może być słabo ocieplony jak na dzisiejsze czasy i ilość kWh może do tego pasować.
Zmierz grubość całej ściany i połaci. Da się z tego oszacować grubość izolacji.

Wentylacja grawitacyjna?

----------


## kaszpir007

Szczerze raczej 2004 domy miał raczej symboliczną ilość ocieplenia i raczej nikt się nie przejmował mostkami termicznymi i itd , więc dom jest wysokoenergetyczny.

Nie wiem czy masz kable grzejne czy może podłogówkę , jak podłogówka to można być dać pompę ciepła aby zmniejszyć rachunki , ale jak sa kabel grzewcze to kicha ...

Dopiero bardzo dobre ocieplenie domu by rozwiązało problem , a to raczej jest nierealne ...

Jak tak jest to jedynie pozostaje wyprowadzenie ciepła z kominka do całego domu i ... grzanie kominkiem ...

Będzie wtedy najtaniej ...

Jak dom ma nędzne ocieplenie , nie kompletne i ma spore mostki to grzanie czystym prądem będzie baaaaaardzo kosztowne ..

Cudów nie będzie. Jak kiepsko zbudowany , ze słabą izolacją , nie szczelny ani bez ciągłości izolacji to rachunki będą bardzo bardzo wysokie ...

----------


## Liwko

> Nie wiem czy masz kable grzejne czy może podłogówkę , jak podłogówka to można być dać pompę ciepła aby zmniejszyć rachunki , ale jak sa kabel grzewcze to kicha ...


Ty wiesz co to jest legalett?

----------


## yesa

> Zmierz grubość całej ściany i połaci. Da się z tego oszacować grubość izolacji.
> 
> Wentylacja grawitacyjna?


Grawitacyjna....

grubość ściań 42 cm, a jedna od północy 44 cm. Ta od północy ma tylko jedne drzwi i 967 cm szerokości. Wyskości, a zatem połaci miarką taką dwumetrową nie zmierzę. 


A ten brut to co to za urządzenie...w necie tylko jeden opis znalazłam ...  :big lol:

----------


## yesa

[QUOTE=kaszpir007;7699716]

Nie wiem czy masz kable grzejne czy może podłogówkę , jak podłogówka to można być dać pompę ciepła aby zmniejszyć rachunki , ale jak sa kabel grzewcze to kicha ...

Legalett to system oparty na rozprowadzaniu ciepłego powietrza w kanałach zatopionych w płycie fundamentowej. Obieg jest zamknięty. Płyta kumuluje ciepło i potem "oddaje" przez podłogę do pomieszczeń domu...

----------


## Kaizen

> grubość ściań 42 cm, a jedna od północy 44 cm.


Ze zewnątrz jaki tynk? Jak zapukasz to odgłos jest głuchy, czy podobny jak od wewnątrz? 




> A ten brut to co to za urządzenie...w necie tylko jeden opis znalazłam ...


Chodzi mi o dowolny programator (może być taki do gniazdka, może być sterownik do podłogówki) który włączy i wyłączy zasilanie ogrzewania. Sam programator pewnie nie da rady, bo za dużą moc ma ogrzewanie, więc trzeba by to załatwić za pomocą przekaźnika który to uciągnie - pewnie trzyfazowy by się przydał, a ten programator tylko by podawał mu napięcie na styki sterujące.

Ja np. do wygrzewania podłogówki załatwiłem w ten sposób, że do termostatu (temperatura bez znaczenia - robi tylko za zegar) podpiąłem zasilacz - jak zasilacz dostaje prąd, to załącza przekaźniki w wybranych pomieszczeniach:

----------


## yesa

[QUOTE=Kaizen;7699748]Ze zewnątrz jaki tynk? Jak zapukasz to odgłos jest głuchy, czy podobny jak od wewnątrz? 


Tynk ładny, kremowy, chropowaty...chciałam dodać zdjęcie, ale wyskakuje powiadomienie, że "założenie grupy nie powiodło się"  :big lol: 

Jak pukam od środka to niski i głuchy dzwięk. jak od zewnątrz to taki dzwięczniejszy. Zdecydowanie jest różnica

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak pukam od środka to niski i głuchy dzwięk. jak od zewnątrz to taki dzwięczniejszy. Zdecydowanie jest różnica


Przy styropianie jest gluchy. Być moze masz scianę jednowarstwową.

----------


## yesa

> Ze zewnątrz jaki tynk? Jak zapukasz to odgłos jest głuchy, czy podobny jak od wewnątrz? 
> 
> 
> 
> Chodzi mi o dowolny programator (może być taki do gniazdka, może być sterownik do podłogówki) który włączy i wyłączy zasilanie ogrzewania. Sam programator pewnie nie da rady, bo za dużą moc ma ogrzewanie, więc trzeba by to załatwić za pomocą przekaźnika który to uciągnie - pewnie trzyfazowy by się przydał, a ten programator tylko by podawał mu napięcie na styki sterujące.
> 
> Ja np. do wygrzewania podłogówki załatwiłem w ten sposób, że do termostatu (temperatura bez znaczenia - robi tylko za zegar) podpiąłem zasilacz - jak zasilacz dostaje prąd, to załącza przekaźniki w wybranych pomieszczeniach:


AAaaa...i dzięki za dokumentację foto...ktoś mądry jak zobaczy to może mi takie cudo zamontuje. Jak nie to...nie wybrałbyś się na Mazury? Jesienią pięknie tu  :big grin:

----------


## yesa

> Przy styropianie jest gluchy. Być moze masz scianę jednowarstwową.


Znaczy nie ocieplony?  :sad: 
To co można zrobić?

----------


## Liwko

> Znaczy nie ocieplony? 
> To co można zrobić?


Sprzedać!
Albo dobrze ocieplić (to będzie trudniejsze)

----------


## yesa

> Sprzedać!
> Albo dobrze ocieplić (to będzie trudniejsze)


od 3 miesięcy wystawiony....1 klient tylko był oglądać  :Roll:

----------


## Liwko

> od 3 miesięcy wystawiony....1 klient tylko był oglądać


Czyli łatwiej będzie ocieplić  :smile: 

Trzeba wezwać MĄDREGO, żeby to przeliczył na ile jest sens. Gdzie i jaką grubość ocieplenia dać żeby to się opłacało.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Przy styropianie jest gluchy. Być moze masz scianę jednowarstwową.


W tamtych latach, z tego co pamiętam, szerszy Ytong był produkowany w wersji 30 i 40cm. Skoro jednowarstwowa z 40tki to ma  wspł.przenikania ciepła 0,23 W/(m2K)
Czy jest ocieplony...najlepiej sprawdzić...gwoździem w jakimś niewidocznym miejscu (gzyms, może jakaś antena przez mur przechodzi,itp)

----------


## yesa

No to nie pozostaje mi już nic innego jak spytać czy ktoś przeprowadzał audyt energetyczny i może polecić osobę/firmę.

Dziękuję wszystkim za komentarze i porady. Taryfę zmienię na pewno, programator chętnie o ile znajdę mądrego co mi to inteligentnie zamontuje...znaczy pod legalett tylko, a nie np. pod alarm  :big lol: 

Audyt pewnie też zrobię. 

Jak nie sprzedam to na przyszłe lato może wynajmę (do jeziora 500 m) żeby na następne grzanie zarobić  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

Pozdrawiam

Pozdrawiam

----------


## yesa

> W tamtych latach, z tego co pamiętam, szerszy Ytong był produkowany w wersji 30 i 40cm. Skoro jednowarstwowa z 40tki to ma  wspł.przenikania ciepła 0,23 W/(m2K)
> Czy jest ocieplony...najlepiej sprawdzić...gwoździem w jakimś niewidocznym miejscu (gzyms, może jakaś antena przez mur przechodzi,itp)


Dzięki!

Przy mocowaniu rynny dziurkę znalazłam i kulkę styropianu wygrzebałam, znaczy ocieplony jakoś  :yes: 

Może niedokładnie, może nie grubo jak trzeba? Może jednak coś z tym legaletem? Grzałkami, wiatrakami czy grubością wylewki?

No chyba bez audytu się nie obędzie...

----------


## kaszpir007

Weź zrób w jakimś miejscu dziurę. Jakiś kawał pręta i wbij go w ścianę i pchaj tak dlugo aż poczujesz duży opór (ściana) i później zmierz na jaką głębokość wszedł pręt a dziurę później zaklej pianką montażową. 

Dodatkowo warto by zobaczyć jak ocieplony jest dach ...

Dodatkowo przydało by się abyś znalazła jakiegoś fachowca od legaletu aby podjechał i sprawdził czy sam system i instalacja działa poprawnie , bo może coś nie działa jak powinno albo jest źle wykonane.

Na razie by się przydalo dowiedzieć jak to jest ocieplone i czy tutaj też nie jest przyczyna ..

Wiele lat temu materiały ociepleniowe były drogie i nikt się nie przejmował ociepleniem , ale jeśli jest zamontowany Legalett to sądzę że ktoś kto budował miał jakieś pojęcia i chyba starał sie wykonać jak najbardziej energooszczędny dom na tamte czasy ..

----------


## paulkate

Ja budowałem z Ytonga w 2006 i najgrubsze bloczki miały wtedy 36,5cm. Już sama ta grubość Ytonga wtedy spełniała normy izolacyjności. Skoro ściany mają 42-44cm to obstawiam, że może być Ytong 30cm + styropian 10cm + tynk. Dalsze ocieplanie nie ma sensu. W każdym razie nie od tego bym zaczynał bo jeśli wentylacja jest grawitacyjna bez rekuperatora to nawet pół metra styropianu na ścianach nie da zauważalnych efektów. 70-90% ciepła uciekać będzie przez komin.

----------


## Student007

Zorientowałem się jak obecnie wygląda koszt budowy samej płyty fundamentowej bez ogrzewania (koszt ogrzewania każda firma ma podobny, więc to już zależy od gustu kupującego, na jakie ogrzewanie się zdecyduje). Porównałem oferty 3 firm dla budynku około 80m2 zbudowanego z Ytong i z użytkowym poddaszem. Z ciekawości dopytywałem jaki byłby koszt dla budynku powyżej 150 m2 i oto wnioski:

Legalett ma faktycznie trochę drożej (zależy też od rozmiaru płyty i miejscowości, ale średnio to wychodzi jakoś 410zł/m2) ale dają 30 lat i jak się dopytałem przedstawiciela to na styropian pod płytę ta gwarancja także jest 30 lat. Dla budynku powyżej 150 m2 koszt to około 360zł/m2

W Parati cena średnia to jakoś 385zł/m2, ale wadą jest 10 lat gwarancji, z tego co wyczytałem na forach to problem ze styropianem potrafi się pojawić dopiero po 8-12 latach... Jak dla mnie wolałbym dopłacić z 4 tys i mieć pewność przez 30 lat (jestem taką osobą, że kupuję rozszerzoną gwarancję do laptopów i telefonów bo miałem sporo przeżyć). Parati dla budynku powyżej 150 m2, wzięłoby średnio 355 zł/m2

Brinkmann Bodenplatte około 400 zł/m2, powyżej 150m2 około 360 zł/m2. Gwarancja też niestety 10 lat. (szanuję ich za realizacje ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym). Jak wykonywaliśmy badania na próbkach, to potrafią się pojawić rozbieżności z tym co pokazywał program wytrzymałościowy, a z tym co obserwowaliśmy na uczelni)

Pamiętajcie, że Legalett było pierwsze z tymi płytami, a Parati drugie z pomysłem dość podobnym co według mnie budzi wątpliwości, nawet część zdań w ofercie którą otrzymałem mają jakby przekopiowane z Legalett). Brinkmann działa od 2010 roku.

Koszty realizacji podałem na północy, w przypadku realizacji na południu kraju każda z firm brałaby oczywiście proporcjonalnie więcej ze względu na koszt betonu oraz ekip budowlanych.

PS. do kosztów nie wliczam zakupu pospółki i przygotowania terenu pod realizację, więc to należy też dodać. Podawałem ceny samych płyt wraz z ich realizacją przez ekipy.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
musisz wszedzie wklejac ten sam tekst spamiarzu?

----------


## Student007

> ^^
> musisz wszedzie wklejac ten sam tekst spamiarzu?


jest to spowodowane tym, że ludzie tworzą sporo podobnych postów. Niektóre aktualne, niektóre starsze, ale wciąż odwiedzane. Więc chciałem, żeby osoby odwiedzające dowolny materiał o płytach miały od razu widoczne, jakie sa ceny za m2 gdyby zastanawiali się nad porównywaniem ofert

----------


## perm

> jest to spowodowane tym, że ludzie tworzą sporo podobnych postów. Niektóre aktualne, niektóre starsze, ale wciąż odwiedzane. Więc chciałem, żeby osoby odwiedzające dowolny materiał o płytach miały od razu widoczne, jakie sa ceny za m2 gdyby zastanawiali się nad porównywaniem ofert


Ale są też inne firmy płyty robiące. Akurat żadnej z tych trzech przez ciebie wymienionych nie poleciłbym.

----------


## Mr&Mrs K.

Witajcie,

Mam pytanie do użytkowników płyty leagalett z ogrzewaniem powietrznym. Planujemy na przyszły rok budowę domu szkieletowego (parterówka; ok 100 m pow. użytkowej). Chcemy ogrzewać ją wyłącznie prądem.  Czy zaplanowaliście w swoich domach jakieś zasilanie awaryjne, na wypadek dłuższego braku dostaw energii? Widzę, że duża część z Was ma kominki i w sumie nie macie takiego problemu. Może jednak są tu też osoby, które znalazły inne rozwiązanie, jakieś agregaty, albo coś? 

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

Najlepszym systemem awaryjnym jest... porządne ocieplenie domu. Im lepsze, tym mnie potrzebny jakikolwiek system ogrzewania.

----------


## Mr&Mrs K.

To podstawa - jasna sprawa. Wiem też, że płyta będzie trochę akumulować ciepło. Do tego planujemy fotowoltaike, więc w sloneczne, zimowe dni też będziemy mieli alternatywę. Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że raz na sto lat moze zdarzyć się dłuższe wyłączenie prądu w czasie niekorzystnych warunków i fajnie byłoby mieć możliwość jakiegoś podratowania się.

----------


## pdurys

> To podstawa - jasna sprawa. Wiem też, że płyta będzie trochę akumulować ciepło. Do tego planujemy fotowoltaike, więc w sloneczne, zimowe dni też będziemy mieli alternatywę. Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że raz na sto lat moze zdarzyć się dłuższe wyłączenie prądu w czasie niekorzystnych warunków i fajnie byłoby mieć możliwość jakiegoś podratowania się.


OK, ale jaka moc planujesz? Na 100 metrow powinno wystarczyc 8 kW 
Agregat 10kW (dokladnie 10 kVA) to wydatek okolo 10000 pln. 
Do tego jeszcze jakis zbiornik na rope i sama rope. Spalanie okolo 3 ltr/h
Chcesz taka kwote zamrozic w agregat, ktory uzyjesz od wielkiego dzwonu?
Nie lepiej kupic jakas "koze" jesli nie planujesz kominka?

----------


## Mr&Mrs K.

> OK, ale jaka moc planujesz? Na 100 metrow powinno wystarczyc 8 kW 
> Agregat 10kW (dokladnie 10 kVA) to wydatek okolo 10000 pln. 
> Do tego jeszcze jakis zbiornik na rope i sama rope. Spalanie okolo 3 ltr/h
> Chcesz taka kwote zamrozic w agregat, ktory uzyjesz od wielkiego dzwonu?
> Nie lepiej kupic jakas "koze" jesli nie planujesz kominka?


Dokładnie tak jak mówisz - zdaje sobie sprawę z wszystkich minusów tego rozwiązania, dlatego cały czas szukam innego  :smile: 
O kozie też myślałem, jednak kłopotem jest wentylacja. W domu będę miał mechaniczną i ogrzewanie elektryczne, czyli zero kominów...

----------


## PAyyTEK

Cześć wszystkim,

Dzięki za tę dyskusję.
Dużo wartościowych informacji.

Przebrnąłem już przez połowę postów.

Mam takie pytanie:
Jestem przed zakupem domu z systemem Legalett elektrycznym.
I tak się zastanawiam, czy ktoś kiedyś przerabiał elektryczny na gazowy?
Jakieś doświadczenia lub opinie na ten temat?

To tak na wypadek, gdyby ceny prądu poszybowały.
Wolę się zabezpieczyć i mieć taką opcję w zanadrzu.

Z góry wielkie dzięki.

----------


## avatar25

Cześć

Przerabiać nie przerabiałem, ale dodałem rurki do instalacji tak na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## nalog

Jakie przypadki obejmuje gwarancja na styropian pod płytą? Udzielający gwarancji zakłada, że co się może stać po 8-12 latach, jak ktoś pisał w 2018? I i jeżeli coś się dzieje to jaki rodzaj naprawy można zastosować dla budynku posadowionego na płycie na styropianie/xps?

----------

